# Your slip is showing: Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες (και μικρολαθάκια)



## nickel (Feb 28, 2008)

Blunders, bloopers, botches, boo-boos and other amusing language-related goofs, classic malapropisms, funny headlines, hilarious mistranslations: post them here.

Refrain from starting a new thread for one single such instance (unless you want to make a specific point and have it discussed).

[a list of examples to follow]



[The following is not an example, just an illustration. Also note that slip = μεσοφόρι* (και όχι σλιπάκι).]






*Το λένε και κομπινεζόν, σημειώνει η Αλεξάνδρα.


Απαραίτητη προσθήκη, ειδικά αφιερωμένη σε όσους πάσχουν από Compulsive grammar correction disorder:


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2008)

*I've grown accustomed to her face*

Έχω ξεκαρδιστεί τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες από κάποιες διορθώσεις που κάνω περιστασιακά, σε μεταφράσεις προς τα ελληνικά που δεν έχουν κάνει φυσικοί ομιλητές της ελληνικής (ούτε της αγγλικής). Κάποιες φορές τα ελληνικά είναι κατακρεουργημένα σε σημείο που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει αναγνώριση του πτώματος. Άλλες φορές υπάρχει πλήρης παρερμηνεία του αγγλικού. Και από τις δύο περιπτώσεις έχει συγκεντρωθεί απολαυστικό υλικό για ανάρτηση σ' αυτές τις σελίδες. Δεν προλαβαίνω να καταθέσω τώρα (παραδίδω τη Δευτέρα), αλλά ετούτο εδώ, δεν μπορώ, πρέπει να το μοιραστώ εδώ και τώρα:

*I've grown accustomed to her face.
Μεγάλωσα συνηθίζοντας το πρόσωπό της.*

Σίγουρα δεν το εννοούσε έτσι ο προφέσορ Χίγκινς.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Για άτακτα παιδιά*

Αυτό το media player παρέχει μεταξύ άλλων:

_- Extra: Κλείδωμα παιδιών μέσω του λογισμικού _ (!!)

Τέλος στις μπέιμπι σίτερ και λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις!


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2008)

Ναι, ναι, δεν είναι μηχανική μετάφραση! (Έτσι υποψιάστηκα στην αρχή, όταν είδα όλα τα άτονα, σαν αυτά που βγάζει η μηχανική του Γκουγκλ.)

Πώς θα γίνει να έχουν αυτές οι μεταφράσεις μια «*μοντέρνα μαύρη λήξη*»;


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πώς θα γίνει να έχουν αυτές οι μεταφράσεις μια «*μοντέρνα μαύρη λήξη*»;



Χαχαχα! Δεν το βλέπω πολύ *«απτό»* (απτο USB ή απτο διακόπτη, γουατέβερ!)


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2008)

_Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις και τις κουλές μεταφράσεις είναι ότι οι κουλές έχουν λάθη που δεν κάνουν ούτε οι μηχανικές μεταφράσεις._
(Confuckius)


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> _Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις και τις κουλές μεταφράσεις είναι ότι οι κουλές έχουν λάθη που δεν κάνουν ούτε οι μηχανικές μεταφράσεις._
> (Confuckius)




Άλλο Confuckius κι άλλο Confusius (που θα 'λεγε κι η Πέπη)!


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 2, 2008)

Φρέσκος υπότιτλος:
I have never been so motivated > Είμαι πολύ κινητοποιημένος

 (Ονόματα δε λέμε, μη στενοχωρήσουμε κανέναν και γίνει οχτρός μας.)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2008)

*Pizzazz from swelling vocals*

- *You personified pizzazz *-> προσωποποίησες το πιτσικάτο. (Ειλικρινά αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πώς προέκυψε αυτό.)
- *swelling vocals * -> πρησμένα φωνητικά

Και μερικά ελληνικά τύπου Ανθόνιο, από το ίδιο επεισόδιο:
-Ο Τόνι Μπένετ *μαθητεύει *τον Φιλ.
-Είναι ένας *ενδιαφέρον *τρόπος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2008)

*Could you cash my chips, please?*

Να τι παθαίνεις όταν πηγαίνεις μόνο σε εστιατόρια (σαν την Πατάτα, ένα πράμα) και δεν ξέρεις από καζίνα:

*Could you cash my chips, please?*
Μου χρεώνετε τις πατάτες μου, παρακαλώ;



Added:
Παρακάτω χειροτερεύουν τα πράγματα:
*I would like one hundred dollars in chips, please.*
Θα ήθελα πατάτες αξίας εκατό δολαρίων, παρακαλώ.

(Τέτοιους πελάτες θέλουμε!)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2008)

*Interpreters in concert*

Κι επειδή φυσικά οι μεταφραστικές γκάφες συμβαίνουν και στα καλύτερα σπίτια, βλέπουμε ότι στο Musikverein της Βιέννης αντί για *performers *παίζουν *interpreters*.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Και ο διακομιστής έχει ψυχή!*

Εάν είστε πελάτης διακομιστή που φιλοξενεί ιστοσελίδες, δηλώνετε και εγγυάστε ότι ο διακομιστής που φιλοξενεί τις ιστοσελίδες σας μπλα μπλα μπλα..
(καλά μέχρι εδώ, αλλά...)

_Εάν είστε διακομιστής_ που φιλοξενεί ιστοσελίδες και ενεργείτε ως ο εξουσιοδοτημένος αντιπρόσωπος πελάτη μπλα μπλα

_Εάν είστε διακομιστής_ που φιλοξενεί ιστοσελίδες και υποβάλλετε αίτηση για δικό σας σήμα μπλα μπλα

Πάντως έναν διακομιστή να τρέχει να μου κάνει τα γραφειοκρατικά (υποβολή αιτήσεων κλπ) πολύ τον χρειάζομαι!
.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2008)

*ο αργαλειός αέρος*

Όταν η ανθρώπινη φαντασία ξεπερνάει τον παραλογισμό της μηχανικής μετάφρασης.

Υπάρχουν πάνω από 1.000 ιστοσελίδες με το family air loom: σε σελίδες παλαιοπωλών, εφημερίδες, βιβλία και τώρα και στο εξώφυλλο περιοδικού.






Να σημειωθεί ότι στο heirloom το loom έχει την απαρχαιωμένη σημασία του εργαλείου, όπως ο αργαλειός προέρχεται από το εργαλείο.

Δεν έκανα τις αναζητήσεις με το «air loom» (φωτογραφία και κείμενο), το οποίο ήταν ένα μηχάνημα ελέγχου της σκέψης, όπως το είχε συλλάβει το παρανοϊκό μυαλό του James Tilly Matthews (η πρώτη καταγεγραμμένη περίπτωση παρανοειδούς σχιζοφρένειας).

Για τη διαφορά μεταξύ παρανοϊκού, σχιζοφρενούς και παρανοειδούς σχιζοφρενούς, απευθυνθείτε σε άλλο φόρουμ. Εδώ καταπιανόμαστε με λόγια του αέρος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2008)

*Misplaced adverbials: a new breath of life*

Αφού χτες είδα ξανά το Boys Don't Cry (που το είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς, και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως θα πρέπει να ξαναδώ και το Yentl), διαβάζω σήμερα για τον κύριο James Barry (καμία σχέση με τον συγγραφέα του Πίτερ Παν James Barrie), ο οποίος, παρακαλώ, κατάφερε ολόκληρη ζωή να τη βγάλει κάνοντας το γιατρό ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ήταν γιατρίνα.

Και διαβάζω στην Daily Telegraph:
Historians have been kept guessing over claims Dr James Barry, Inspector General of Military Hospitals, was in fact a woman for more than 140 years.

Και αναρωτιέσαι: τι βοηθά στη μακροζωία, η κακή σύνταξη ή η παρενδυσία;

Μάλλον το πρώτο, το οποίο χαρίζει και μεταθανάτια δράση, όπως διαβάζουμε στο μπλογκ της Guardian για τον Λονδρέζο σκηνοθέτη Ντέρεκ Τζάρμαν:
Even though British and indeed international cinema took a decisive turn away from the kind of films he made in the years since his death, his friends and acolytes have carried the flag for him in the intervening years.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 15, 2008)

Τέλος στην αβεβαιότητα των αισθηματικών σχέσεων! Αποκτήστε κι εσείς το ασφάλιστρο φλερταρίσματος! 
(τι άλλο θα δω μ' αυτά τα μαρκετινίστικα κείμενα, ο Θεός να βάλει το χέρι του!)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2008)

*Το προσωπαρχείο*

Τουλάχιστον το "ασφάλιστρο φλερταρίσματος" είναι μηχανική μετάφραση, σωστά; Αυτό που είδα εγώ χτες το βράδυ, δεν ήταν καθόλου μηχανική μετάφραση.
Πώς είχε αποδοθεί σε υπότιτλο το *Personnel * (αντί για Προσωπικό ή Τμήμα Προσωπικού); *Προσωπαρχείο*!
Ο Προσωπάρχης διευθύνει το Προσωπαρχείο, σωστά;


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 16, 2008)

Σειρά ντιβιντί ΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΡΩΜΗ του Μπιμπισί, αυτή που μοιράστηκε με την Καθημερινή της Κυριακής, ντιβιντί δεύτερο, επεισόδιο 2ο (του ντιβιντί, 4ο της σειράς) τίτλος "Εξέγερση".

Γεμάτο από λάθη της πιο επικίνδυνης κατηγορίας: είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να τα αντιληφθεί ο μη αγγλομαθής (ή ο απρόσεκτος τηλεθεατής) και _δεν χτυπάνε στο μάτι ως τερατολογίες ή χοντρές ασάφειες_, με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνει εντελώς εσφαλμένο νόημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2008)

*Το εργοστάσιο φαγητού*

Στο Channel 9 είχε χθες ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ντοκιμαντέρ σχετικά με το Κρεμλίνο. Δυστυχώς, ο άνθρωπος που έφτιαξε τους υποτίτλους δεν ήξερε καλά Ελληνικά (μια περίπτωση Ανθόνιο, να πούμε), αλλά αμφιβάλλω και για τη γνώση του στα Ρώσικα, αφού άφηνε μεγάλα κομμάτια αμετάφραστα. 
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τραγελαφικό. Δεν έβγαινε κανένα νόημα! Η λεξιπλασία ήταν στο ζενίθ. Δεν θυμάμαι πολλά τώρα, ένα που μου κόλλησε πάντως ήταν η απόδοση του χώρου παρασκευής των φαγητών στο εστιατόριο του Κρεμλίνου (της κουζίνας, δηλαδή) ως "*εργοστάσιο φαγητού*"!


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 19, 2008)

Νέα λέξη εντάχθηκε στην ελληνική γλώσσα μέσω υπέρλαμπρης παρουσιάστριας που είπε σε νεαρό κύριο: "κράτησε την ενέργεια και τη στάμινά σου".

Άλλη, λιγότερη λαμπερή (αλλά πολύ γερά βυσματωμένη) παρουσιάστρια εξήγησε πως "δεν μπορούμε να απαγορέψουμε..." και με έκανε να αναρωτιέμαι αν, αφού μαγκέψουμε και ζωηρέψουμε, μπορούμε και να τη συνοδέψουμε, να αγναντέψουμε μαζί το πέλαγο, ίσως και να αλιέψουμε κανένα μαργαριτάρι.


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 19, 2008)

Η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα που είπε για τη στάμινα, είναι γλωσσομαθής και μπερδεύτηκε η ταλαίπωρη. Αγγλικά, Γαλλικά, Ελληνικά, κάπου της ήρθε μια σύγχυση. Για πρώην μοντέλο, καλά την κάνει τη δουλειά της. Υπάρχουν πολύ χειρότερες από δαύτην... (Βρε, Λέξο, είσαι και φαν του χορού ; )


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2008)

Η _στάμινα_ είναι περίεργο που δεν έχει περισσότερα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο. Ανήκει στις λέξεις που είναι κατεξοχήν πρόσφορες για υιοθεσία: η μορφή δεν θέλει καμιά προσαρμογή, ο άλλος που μπορεί να νομίζει ότι είναι και κάποιος ιδιαίτερος όρος δεν μπορεί να τη μεταφράσει, οπότε την ξεφουρνίζει όπως την αναμασάει καθημερινά με τους αγγλόφωνους φίλους του και να σου τη σε λίγο καιρό στο καθημερινό μας λεξιλόγιο. Πολλές φορές πάει η στάμινα στη βρύση, μια φορά θα μείνει για τα καλά...

Όσο για τα διάφορα «-ρέψουμε», μερικά (π.χ. αλιεύσουμε) θα συνεχίσουν να αντέχουν, κάποια άλλα (έτοιμο το βλέπω το «απαγορεύω») σιγά σιγά αλλάζουν όχθη. Από τη στιγμή που ακούγεται εύκολα ο αόριστος (απαγόρεψα), πόσο θα αντιστέκονται οι άλλοι τύποι;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2008)

Σειρά Mad About You στο Μακεδονία, η πρωταγωνίστρια αναφέρει ότι είδε στον ύπνο της ένα τραγούδι κάντρι. Ο συμπρωταγωνιστής της την ρωτά, λοιπόν (κατά τον υποτιτλιστή):
-Ώστε ονειρεύεσαι και τοπία;
"Τοπία"=country, μ' άλλα λόγια...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2008)

*Disappear adjectives at the door (sic)*

Αυτό το ανακάλυψα τυχαία. Ξέρουμε για μηχανικές μεταφράσεις που βλέπουμε στα Ελληνικά, αλλά αυτό, σας παρακαλώ, τι είναι;

Finance Business Questions and Answers
How do you breed connect buttons to pile it on for a website?
I own a piczo and I inevitability to form a knit button so that populace can association me and I can intermingle my site from freewebs, myspace, etc. PLEASE notify me how to do it! I want one big plenty to hold a picture and the identify of my piczo site, which is Always-Hermione. And the picture is one of Hermione at the yule bubble. Please present me a website for this!! PLEASE! this is my piczo if u required to see: www.-Always-Hermione-. piczo.com 
Is critical trouble nursing a moral nouns to work within?
That depends on your rank of committment to the nurture of seriously below par patients.
How capably can you matter beside the possibility the forgiving you are working near is/might die?
How economically do you contract beside Doctors fiving constant information, that is to say muc more predictable within CC?
Finally can you disappear adjectives at the door when you depart the hospital?

Το έψαξα αρκετά, αλλά δεν έχω βρει τι ακριβώς είναι.


----------



## Philip (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks like one of those nonsense-text emails which are designed to get through spam filters.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά είναι ολόκληρη ιστοσελίδα με δεκάδες υποενότητες. Θα μπορέσει κανένας να λύσει το μυστήριο τι είναι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι και γιατί μιλάνε τέτοια Αγγλικά;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2008)

Ένα συχνότατο και εκνευριστικό λάθος που κάνουν αγγλόφωνοι κι αγγλομαθείς είναι να γράφουν loose αντί για lose. Συμβαίνει και αντίστροφα. Έτσι, στα αποθηκευμένα του Google, διαβάζω

Learn ballroom dance instructions in a relaxed manor [sic] in our bright and spacious dance studio. Ballroom is an excellent way to improve your balance, keep you motivated, enhance your memory and meet new friends. Wear proper footwear and *lose* clothing.

Πήγα στην κανονική σελίδα του ιστότοπου και βρήκα:
_This event is no longer listed or has been cancelled due to lack of interest._

Κρίμα. Περίμενα ότι θα σχημάτιζαν ουρές οι Καναδοί. Θεωρώ ότι είναι ένας πολύ καλός τρόπος να διατηρήσεις την ισορροπία σου, να αποκτήσεις κίνητρα, να βελτιώσεις τη μνήμη σου («εσάς κάπου σας έχω ξαναδεί...») και, βεβαίως βεβαίως, να κάνεις καινούργιους φίλους.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2008)

*Η Lara Croft στο Star*

E: Πώς ανήγγειλαν στο Star την προβολή της ταινίας Lara Croft: Tomb Raider;
A: Λάρα Κροφτ: Τομπ Ράιντερ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2008)

*on the razor's edge, στην κόψη του ξυραφιού*

Αυτό μου το είπε ένα πουλάκι (tsioutsiou) και το καταθέτω μαζί με τους χαιρετισμούς του (τσίου, τσιτσίου, τσάου). Από τις σημερινές ειδήσεις του in.gr (αλλά δεν έχουν την αποκλειστικότητα):







Από τον Όμηρο και τον Ηρόδοτο, το *ξυρόν*, το ξυράφι, δεν σχετίζεται ούτε με την ξηρασία (που επίσης ταλαιπωρεί τη Ζιμπάμπουε) ούτε με την εποχή της ακμής των αδελφών Ξηρού.


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Σειρά Mad About You στο Μακεδονία, η πρωταγωνίστρια αναφέρει ότι είδε στον ύπνο της ένα τραγούδι κάντρι. Ο συμπρωταγωνιστής της την ρωτά, λοιπόν (κατά τον υποτιτλιστή):
> -Ώστε ονειρεύεσαι και τοπία;
> "Τοπία"=country, μ' άλλα λόγια...


Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος:
Σε παλαιότερη έκδοση του Windows Media Player, το New Age (ως είδος μουσικής φυσικά) είχε μεταφραστεί _Νέα εποχή_ (σαν δημοτική παράταξη ακούγεται).
Ακόμη (πάντα στο Windows Media Player), το Grunge είχε μεταγραφεί _Γκραντς_. Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ τη Δίσκο...


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2008)

Κι έτσι μάθαμε ότι το confirm μεταφράζεται "να επιβεβαιωθείτε", και το check-in, "να κάνετε παράδοση αποσκευών και παραλαβή κάρτας επιβίβασης". Εντάξει, είπαμε ότι η Ελληνική γλώσσα είναι πιο φλύαρη από την Αγγλική, αλλά όχι κι έτσι!


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 7, 2008)

Σε ένα πιο φιλοσοφικό επίπεδο, η αυτοεπιβεβαίωση του μοναδικού επιβάτη συνδέεται άμεσα με την αυτοϊκανοποίηση του μοναχικού μεταφραστή.


----------



## stathis (Apr 8, 2008)

Βάζω εδώ το παρακάτω blunder ελλείψει άλλου νήματος, αν και είναι ανώδυνο συγκριτικά με τα παραπάνω, τραγελαφικά λάθη.

Από την ταινία "Αποστολή στην Μπριζ" (In Bruges) που βγήκε αυτή τη βδομάδα στους κινηματογράφους:
Ένα κινηματογραφικό συνεργείο έχει γύρισμα, και μια κοπέλα που συμμετέχει εξηγεί στον πρωταγωνιστή ότι γυρίζουν ένα _dream sequence_, δηλαδή "μια σειρά από όνειρα" (παρακάτω επαναλαμβάνεται η ίδια απόδοση).
Οκ, δεν είναι τραγικό, αλλά θα περίμενε κανείς από έναν υποτιτλιστή να γνωρίζει καλύτερα από τον μέσο όρο ότι sequence = (κινηματογραφική) σκηνή (χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ανοίξουμε κουβέντα αν πρόκειται για σκηνή ή για σεκάνς, και ποια η διαφορά των δύο).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2008)

*hideous headers*

Όλη τη νύχτα η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος εξέταζε τα "*χίντερς*" του ηλεκτρονικού μηνύματος των Κινέζων, μας πληροφόρησε η ρεπόρτερ του Mega. Ποιων χίντερς; Το εξήγησε η ίδια: είναι οι επικεφαλίδες των ιμέιλ. Αααα, *headers *ήθελε να πει!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Όλη τη νύχτα η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος εξέταζε τα "*χίντερς*" του ηλεκτρονικού μηνύματος των Κινέζων, μας πληροφόρησε η ρεπόρτερ του Mega. Ποιων χίντερς; Το εξήγησε η ίδια: είναι οι επικεφαλίδες των ιμέιλ. Αααα, *headers *ήθελε να πει!


Μάλλον είναι συμφυρμός με το hidden...


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μάλλον είναι συμφυρμός με το hidden...


Μπα, για _χίντι_ το κόβω...


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 13, 2008)

To γνωστό musical "Mamma Mia!" θα παιχτεί και στην Αθήνα και, σύμφωνα με τις αφίσες, "έρχεται σπίτι του"! Ε ναι λοιπόν. Γιατί και το Μάμμα Μία είναι ελληνικό.

(Προφανώς κάποιος μετέφρασε πολύ πιστά την αγγλική αφίσα που έλεγε ότι το musical επιστρέφει στο Λονδίνο, όπου πρωτοπαίχτηκε. Συγχαρητήρια.)


----------



## andy (Apr 13, 2008)

Αυτό το τελευταίο μπορεί να μην είναι γκάφα. Η υπόθεση του Mama Mia υποτίθεται ότι λαμβάνει χώρα σε ένα ελληνικό νησί, οπότε μπορεί να το εννοούν έτσι.


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2008)

Στην ελληνική έκδοση του _Vile Bodies_ ("Πρόστυχα κορμιά"), του Ίβλιν Γουό (Evelyn Waugh), το όνομα του συγγραφέα έχει μεταγραφεί _*Έβελυν* Γουώ_. Τουλάχιστον πέτυχαν το φύλο, μια και το όνομα του συγγραφέα έχει αποτελέσει αφορμή για διάφορα αστεία, αλλά και λάθη. Αντιγράφω από τη Wikipedia:

'Evelyn Waugh' is used as a pseudonym for an American actress staying at a hotel in Tokyo in the film _Lost in Translation_, 2003. (Kelly (Anna Faris): "I'm under Evelyn Waugh." Charlotte (Scarlett Johansson): "Evelyn Waugh was a man.")
In one episode of the comic strip _Pearls Before Swine_, by Stephan Pastis, Pig is writing a love letter to an authoress who has captivated him. In the last panel, a letter beginning "Dear Evelyn Waugh" is shown.
Whether either of the writers involved were aware that a London reviewer of Waugh's first book _Dante Gabriel Rossetti_ had described him as "Miss Waugh" throughout his review is uncertain.
In Alan Bennett's play, _Kafka's Dick_, Kafka's father looks at the bookcase and says "Vile Bodies, Evelyn Waugh. I bet she knew how to treat a man!"


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 13, 2008)

stathis said:


> Στην ελληνική έκδοση του _Vile Bodies_ ("Πρόστυχα κορμιά"), του Ίβλιν Γουό (Evelyn Waugh), το όνομα του συγγραφέα έχει μεταγραφεί _*Έβελυν* Γουώ_.



Πέντε μέρες νηστεία και προσευχή για να μάθεις να μη διαβάζεις τέτοια ποταπά αναγνώσματα! (Στείλε με πμ τα highlights)


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2008)

Έκτακτο παράρτημα:
Στο ίντερνετ θα βρείτε και μερικά _Έβελιν *Βο*_ και _Έβελιν *Βω*_. Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές...
(Και μετά μας πειράζει ο Γκράχαμ Γκριν...)


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Πέντε μέρες νηστεία και προσευχή για να μάθεις να μη διαβάζεις τέτοια ποταπά αναγνώσματα! (Στείλε με πμ τα highlights)


Τσ τσ τσ, βρώμικο μυαλό...
The title comes from the Epistle to the Philippians 3:21. The book was originally to be called "Bright Young Things" (which went on to be the title of the 2003 Stephen Fry film); Waugh changed it because he decided the phrase had become too clichéd. The title that Waugh eventually settled on comes from a comment that the novel's protagonist, Adam Fenwick-Symes, makes to his financee Nina when talking about their party-driven lifestlye: 'All that succession and repetition of massed humanity... Those vile bodies...'
Από τη Wikipedia.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2008)

Έχει λίγο ταλαιπωρηθεί το όνομά του στην Ελλάδα (δεν έχω τεκμηρίωση για το φύλο του). Σύμφωνα με το biblionet, υπάρχουν άλλες δύο μεταφράσεις όπου ο συγγραφέας γίνεται Έβελυν Βω (το οποίο θα ήταν ίσως η σωστή μεταγραφή επί Γεωργίου Βάσιγκτων). Η Αθηνά Δημητριάδου χρησιμοποιεί τη μη απλογραφημένη μεταγραφή *Ήβλιν Γουώ* (ξέφυγε το «υ»;). (Εγώ, ως γνωστόν, είμαι με την απλογραφημένη.)


----------



## stathis (Apr 14, 2008)

Μια εικόνα που αξίζει όσο χίλιες λέξεις, από εγχειρίδιο τηλεόρασης...
(από τη λίστα της metafrasis)


----------



## stathis (Apr 15, 2008)

Όποιος ρίχνει ματιές πού και πού στο in.gr, αντιλαμβάνεται ότι πολλά άρθρα αποτελούν "προσαρμογή" αντίστοιχων ξένων, συχνά με μέτρια ή κακή μετάφραση. Δεν λείπουν και τα typos, ούτε τα ορθογραφικά λάθη, απόδειξη ότι η επιμέλεια είναι μάλλον άγνωστη λέξη (απαράδεκτο για έναν δικτυακό τόπο τέτοιου μεγέθους).
Ιδού το τελευταίο (latest, not last) μαργαριταράκι:
«Μαζί με τους επισκόπους σας, έχω επιλέξει ως θέμα του ταξιδιού μου *τρεις* απλές αλλά αναγκαίες λέξεις: *Ο Χριστός, η ελπίδα μας*»*, αναφέρει ο Πάπας σε βιντεοσκοπημένο μήνυμά του προς τους καθολικούς των ΗΠΑ. (http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=891610&lngDtrID=245)
Τρεις ή πέντε, το ίδιο κάνει. Για δυο ψωρολέξεις θα μαλώσουμε τώρα; 

*_Together with your Bishops, I have chosen as the theme of my journey three simple but essential words: "*Christ our hope*"_.


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2008)

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία της Δευτέρας, ρωτάει ο δημοσιογράφος ένα ηγετικό στέλεχος της Αριστεράς.

Ποια είναι η κύρια ανησυχία σας σε μια πιθανή επιστροφή του Μπερλουσκόνι στην πρωθυπουργία; Πού θα εστιάσετε ως αντιπολίτευση;

Και η απάντηση:
«Δεν θα κάνουμε σκληρή αντιπολίτευση χωρίς εκπτώσεις σε μια πιθανή καινούργια κυβέρνηση Μπερλουσκόνι χωρίς να ψάξουμε συμμαχίες με το Δημοκρατικό Κόμμα, αναζητώντας τον συντονισμό μιας αντιπολιτευτικής δράσης με εκείνο το κόμμα που θα την καταστήσει όσο το δυνατόν αποτελεσματικότερη. Το Δημοκρατικό Κόμμα όμως θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει ότι είναι μη διαθέσιμο για οποιαδήποτε συμφωνία, για να καταστήσει πιο αιχμηρή την αντιπολίτευση».

Επειδή όμως η Αριστερά δεν μπήκε στη Βουλή κι έτσι δεν θα δούμε στην πράξη τι εννοούσε, ποιος μπορεί να αποκρυπτογραφήσει τι ήθελε να πει ο ποιητής;

Το πλήρες περιβόλι, εδώ:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/gramski.html


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2008)

sarant said:


> Το Δημοκρατικό Κόμμα όμως θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει ότι είναι μη διαθέσιμο για οποιαδήποτε συμφωνία, για να καταστήσει πιο αιχμηρή την αντιπολίτευση».



Ιταλικά δεν γνωρίζω, μου ζητήθηκε ωστόσο κάποτε να διορθώσω ένα κείμενο μεταφρασμένο από τα ιταλικά (από εκδότη και μεταφραστή σπουδαγμένο στην Ιταλία). Νομίζω ότι έκανα καλή δουλειά και το κείμενο μπορούσε πια να διαβαστεί, εκεί που πριν σκόνταφτες σε κάθε πρόταση. Το κατάφερα επειδή με τα κολλυβογαλλικά μου μπορούσα να παρακολουθήσω το ιταλικό κείμενο και δεν υπήρχαν λάθη αποκωδικοποίησης — αλλά υπήρχαν όλα τ' άλλα.

Διόρθωση: υπήρχε _ένα_ λάθος αποκωδικοποίησης. Και το κατάλαβα επειδή το ελληνικό δεν έβγαζε νόημα (όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει με τα περισσότερα προφανή λάθη των μεταφράσεων).

Έλεγε το ελληνικό: _οι φατρίες μοιράζουν τις ψήφους, *μέχρι που δεν φτάνουν* σε καμιά συμφωνία για εκλόγιμο υποψήφιο_. Κοιτάζω το ιταλικό: _le fazioni si spartiscono i voti, *finché non si arriva* ad un accordo sul candidato da eleggere_. Κάτι ψυλλιάζομαι, ανοίγω ένα γομάρι Oxford Paravia που διαθέτω για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και διαβάζω: finché = until, till, while. Καπάκι το παράδειγμα: _resteremo finché non si troverà una soluzione_. Απλούστατο: _θα μείνουμε για όσο δεν θα βρίσκεται λύση, θα μείνουμε μέχρι να βρεθεί λύση_. Οπότε βέβαια και «οι φατρίες μοιράζουν τις ψήφους μέχρι να φτάσουν σε κάποια συμφωνία για εκλόγιμο υποψήφιο».

Γιατί τα λέω όλα αυτά που θα φανούν αστεία στους ιταλομαθείς; Γιατί εκείνο το «θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει ότι είναι μη διαθέσιμο» μου βρομάει ότι κάποια σύνταξη είναι που απλώς σημαίνει «θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει κατά πόσο είναι διατεθειμένο (ή όχι)». Αλλά θα μας το πουν οι ιταλομαθείς.

Είπες, sarant: «Όποιος καταλάβει τι εννοεί ο ποιητής, παρακαλείται να μου γράψει». Σου έγραψα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 16, 2008)

Πανηγυρική δήλωση της Αλίκης Αρβανιτίδη στο "Όλα": "Ο Πασχάλης αθωώθηκε στο δικαστήριο γιατί αυτή η κυρία δεν είχε ούτε ένα μάρτυρα να πιστοποιήσει αυτό το _γεγονός_."

Εμ, δεν ήξερε να καλέσει εσένα για μάρτυρα....


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 17, 2008)

Καθώς επέστρεφα με το ΚΤΕΛ από Θεσσαλονίκη, παρακολουθούσα την ταινία (αμέ, όπως in-flight entertainment, έτσι και on-ΚΤΕΛ). Ήταν η "Fantastic 4 - Rise of the silver surfer". Έτυχε να κάθομαι αρκετά μπροστά κι έτσι, μιας και δεν την είχα δει, αποφάσισα να χαζέψω. Μέχρι το πρώτο ημίωρο δηλαδή, όπου και φόρεσα τη μάσκα ύπνου επειδή ο υποτιτλισμός ήταν... όχι δουλειά του δρος Μένγκελε, ούτε καν του δρος Dolittle...

Μερικά παραδείγματα:

*Όλα τα σε -μαι ρήματα έγιναν αγνώριστα... "αφουγκράζομε", "μην τρελένεσε", "έρχομε".
*Όλα τα "ό,τι" έγιναν "ότι" ("Πες ότι θες").
*Καραμπινάτα ορθογραφικά (του τύπου "είναι τέλια").
*Τα κόμματα πριν και μετά τις κλητικές τα έφαγε η μαρμάγκα.
*Και άλλα πολλά που προτίμησα να ξεχάσω.

Τζίζους...

Edit: Μετά από ώριμη σκέψη, κατέληξα ότι μπορεί ο υποτιτλιστής να είναι φαν του Βηλαρά και της "Ρομέηκης Γλόσας". Who knows...


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2008)

Να στηθεί αμέσως στο *κτελ*εστικό απόσπασμα!


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 17, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> *Καραμπινάτα ορθογραφικά (του τύπου "είναι τέλια").


Και πες, ορθογραφία δεν ξέρουν. Βικτώρια δεν ακούνε; Αφού με "ei" το λέει κι αυτή. Καμιά paideia δηλαδή;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2008)

*Ζάμπλουτοι!*

Άντε τώρα να πείσεις κανέναν ότι το σωστό είναι "ζάπλουτος".
Από το σημερινό Αθηνόραμα ονλάιν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2008)

Δεν είναι απλώς ένα λαθάκι στο βίντεο που πρόθυμα αναπαράγουν κάποιες χιλιάδες σελίδες. Αλλά ένα συνηθισμένο λάθος, που βρίσκεις και σε όλες σχεδόν τις εφημερίδες.

Η λέξη _ζάπλουτος_ είναι πανάρχαια, όπως και ο _πάμπλουτος_.
Το επιτατικό πρόθημα _ζα-_ (από το _διά_) είχε φτιάξει καμιά δεκαπενταριά λέξεις, από τις οποίες μόνο ο _ζάπλουτος_ έχει μείνει σήμερα.

Το Σχολικό του Κέντρου το αναφέρει δίπλα στο _ζάπλουτος_ σαν εσφαλμένο, αλλά το Ορθογραφικό απλώς το παραθέτει στην αλφαβητική του σειρά χωρίς καμιά επισήμανση. Οπότε να περιμένεις να δεις και άλλους ζάμπλουτους στο δρόμο σου.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2008)

Αυτή τη στιγμή παρακολουθώ στη ΝΕΤ κάτι απίστευτο. 
Στο δελτίο ειδήσεων, η Μαρία Χούκλη αναγκάστηκε να παρουσιάσει ως είδηση την προβολή της εν λόγω ταινίας. Γίνεται που λέτε το εξής αλαλούμ: 
-Η κυρία Χούκλη είναι αυτονόητο ότι λέει σωστά "ζάπλουτοι". 
-Κάποιος κύριος Λιζάρδος που παρουσιάζει το ρεπορτάζ λέει δύο φορές "ζάμπλουτοι", και μάλιστα τονίζοντας ιδιαιτέρως το "μ".
-Στο κάτω μέρος της εικόνας γράφει "ζάμπλουτοι" και μετά από λίγο αντικαθίσταται από το "ζάπλουτοι".

Γιατί όλα αυτά; Γιατί κάποιος ημιαγράμματος, που δεν τον διόρθωσε εγκαίρως κανένας, έφτιαξε τον ελληνικό τίτλο της ταινίας, τον έγραψε σε πόστερ, τον έστειλε σε έντυπα και κανάλια. Φαντάζομαι τη Χούκλη -που παρουσίαζε και το "Ομιλείτε Ελληνικά;"- να βράζει από μέσα της.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 18, 2008)

Θα βγω μερικές χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα εκτός θέματος για να πω το εξής: Γνώριζα ήδη ότι πολλά δελτία ειδήσεων λειτουργούν και ως δελτία διαφημίσεων, δηλαδή ότι η επιλογή των θεμάτων γίνεται σκόπιμα, ως μπόνους για τη διαφημιστική δαπάνη της Χ εταιρείας. Δεν ήξερα ότι και το δελτίο της ΝΕΤ έχει πέσει σε αυτό το επίπεδο να διαφημίζει την όποια ταινία ή ό,τι άλλο, άρχισα όμως να το υποπτεύομαι πριν λίγες μέρες, όταν είδα ρεπορτάζ εντελώς ξεκάρφωτο για το πόσο κάτω από το ελάχιστο όριο ανακύκλωσης ηλεκτρικών συσκευών βρίσκεται η Ελλάδα, όλως τυχαίως την εποχή που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη σχετική καμπάνια αλυσίδας ηλεκτρικών ειδών.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2008)

Τώρα θα ακουστώ λίγο βασιλικότερος του βασιλέως (ή αλεξανδρότερος της Αλεξάνδρας) και θα ομολογήσω ότι αυτά τα κο(υ)τσοβολέματα πολύ με ενοχλούν. Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά η κυρία Χούκλη θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είχε κάνει και το γλωσσικό της σχόλιο, με τη χάρη της και με τον τρόπο της, και ας ξεμπρόστιαζε και τον ρεπόρτερ και την ταινία. Αν μη τι άλλο, κάτι θα έμενε στους θεατές. Άλλωστε, για την ίδια την ταινία, διαφήμιση θα ήταν. Οι διακινητές της, εισιτήρια θέλουν να πουλήσουν, όχι γραμματικές. Κι εμένα να με ρωτήσετε αν θα ήθελα να είμαι φτωχός ή ζάμπλουτος, το δεύτερο θα προτιμήσω — ένα μι παραπάνω θα μ' ενοχλήσει;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2008)

Είναι φυσιολογικό ένας ζάπλουτος να μην ξέρει τι έχει - ούτε καν πόσα σύμφωνα!  Τέλος πάντων, η επίδραση του πάΜΠλουτος σε συνδυασμό με την ανυπαρξία άλλων λέξεων όπου να 'χει επιβιώσει το ζα- και την πληθωρικότητα του ΜΠ, δικαιολογεί το πόσο συχνά κάνουν αυτό το σφάλμα τόσοι πολλοί μη ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί ομιλητές.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2008)

Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα για ποιο λόγο γίνεται το σφάλμα. Ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ να διορθώσω τον ταξιτζή, π.χ., που μου πιάνει κουβέντα και υποπίπτει στο συγκεκριμένο ή άλλο λάθος. Απλώς για μένα είναι ασυγχώρητο να _δημοσιεύονται _τέτοια λάθη σε τόσο περίοπτη θέση. Γιατί, όπως είπα και στην αρχή, άντε τώρα να πείσεις το δωδεκάχρονο παιδί, που ακόμα ανακαλύπτει/διδάσκεται τη σωστή χρήση της γλώσσας, ότι αυτό που είδε γραμμένο φαρδύ-πλατύ στην τηλεόραση, στην εφημερίδα και στη γιγαντοαφίσα, και άκουσε πεντακάθαρα από τα χείλη του ρεπόρτερ της κρατικής τηλεόρασης, είναι λάθος!


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 19, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> το δωδεκάχρονο παιδί, που ακόμα ανακαλύπτει/διδάσκεται τη σωστή χρήση της γλώσσας


Εδώ ακόμη την ανακαλύπτω και τη διδάσκομαι εγώ, που κοντεύω να ενηλικιωθώ! (Χωρίς πονηρό υπονοούμενο.)


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 20, 2008)

Οι παρακάτω υπότιτλοι δεν είναι από τσόντα:

describe yourself > κάνε περιγραφή σου

Sultan of twat > Σουλτάνος του πεοθηλασμού

Sit on my face, fuck boy > κάτσε μου ανάμεσα

coat > ρόμπα

He's talking to your bird (Αγγλία) > Μιλάει στην κανάρα σου

Πελάτισσα μπαίνει σε London cab και ο οδηγός λέει με cockney accent "Where to, love?" > "Πού πάμε, αγάπη;"

You look like the cat that got the cream > Είσαι σαν τη γάτα που έφαγε την κρέμα (κυριολεκτούμε!)

if you are so inclined > αν σε αναγκάσουν


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 20, 2008)

Πες τα, βρε Λεξοπλάστη! Εξαιτίας των υποτίτλων άλλαξα κανάλι και δεν (ξανα)είδα την ταινία.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 21, 2008)

*Ρωμαλαίος και υσχηρός (sic)*

Ψάχνοντας για την ελληνική απόδοση του τίτλου του βιβλίου "The Sword in the Stone", έπεσα στη Βικιπαίδεια στο λήμμα "Χάρι Πότερ". Μετρήστε λάθη -τυπογραφικά και ορθογραφικά- σε τρεις σειρές:
_Σε μία συνέντευξη στον The *Guaridian *το 2000, δήλωσε επίσης πως ο χαρακτήρας *Γοουόρτ *στο μυθιστόρημα του Τ. Χ. Γουάιτ Το σπαθί στην πέτρα *ειναί *ο "πνευματικός πρόγονος του Χάρι". Σε αυτό το βιβλίο, ένα αγόρι που ονομάζεται Γουάρτ συναντά τον μυστηριώδη μάγο Μέρλιν, που μετατρέπει το λυπημένο παιδί σε έναν *ρωμαλαίο*, *υσχηρό *πολεμιστή που αργότερα γίνεται ο Βασιλιάς Αρθούρος._

Δεν διάβασα όλο το λήμμα, κάντε εσείς απογραφή.


----------



## sarant (Apr 21, 2008)

Το κακό είναι ότι κάποιος θα το διορθώσει και θα κάνουμε μετά το μάτι μας guarida για να βρούμε το The Guaridian. Και το υσχηρός είναι άψογο (υς, χοίρος, όρεξη νάχεις) αλλά όσο κι αν ένα μαργαριτάρι φαίνεται αξεπέραστο, πάντα βρίσκεται άλλο... ισχειρότερο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2008)

*curious arrangement (indeed)*

Από σημερινή ταινία:

So it was, the hotel was rented out. And this provided for a curious arrangement.
Κι έτσι το ξενοδοχείο νοικιάστηκε, για να εξυπηρετήσει μια παράξενη ιστορία.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 27, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> So it was, the hotel was rented out. And this provided for a curious arrangement.
> Κι έτσι το ξενοδοχείο νοικιάστηκε, για να εξυπηρετήσει μια παράξενη ιστορία.


Μήπως δεν ήταν υπότιτλοι και ήταν απλώς ένα άσχετο διήγημα που προβαλλόταν εκείνη την ώρα ως μπόνους για τους τηλεθεατές; Βλέπεις μια ταινία, διαβάζεις και λίγη λογοτεχνία συνάμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2008)

*queen consort, prince consort, princess consort*

*Consort* είναι ο/η σύζυγος, αλλά μη χρησιμοποιήσετε τη λέξη για το δικό σας «στεφάνι» γιατί κανονικά χρησιμοποιείται για τον ή τη σύζυγο ενός μονάρχη.

Προσέξτε όμως τους τίτλους χωρίς την απόστροφο της γενικής πτώσης: *queen consort* είναι *η βασιλική σύζυγος* (δηλαδή _the king's consort_) και *king consort* είναι *ο βασιλικός σύζυγος*, δηλαδή _the queen's consort_, αν και ο τίτλος δεν χρησιμοποιείται επειδή ο king είναι ανώτερος από την queen, οπότε ο τίτλος γίνεται *prince consort*. Τον επίσημο τίτλο του Prince Consort (με κεφαλαία αρχικά) τον είχε μόνο ο Αλβέρτος της Βικτωρίας, ενώ ο Φίλιππος της Ελισάβετ είναι απλώς ο Δούκας του Εδιμβούργου (χωρίς να παύει να είναι _βασιλικός σύζυγος_ στα ελληνικά και _the queen’s consort_ στα αγγλικά). Κοντολογίς, δεν ξέρω να έχουμε εμείς αντίστοιχο όρο.

Σ’ αυτή τη σελίδα της Wikipedia που λέει για τη Σοφία «The Queen Consort or the Queen's Consort», το σωστό είναι προφανώς μόνο το πρώτο. Το δεύτερο θα έπρεπε να είναι «The King’s Consort».

Για την Καμίλα του Κάρολου (τη Δούκισσα της Κορνουάλης), που έχουν πει ότι θα φέρει τον τίτλο *The Princess Consort* αν και όταν γίνει ο Κάρολος βασιλιάς, γιατί για λόγους θρησκευτικούς δεν θέλουν να είναι _Queen Consort_, πάλι δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ακριβές αντίστοιχο. Πώς θα μπορούσαμε να εξηγήσουμε τη διαφορά στα ελληνικά; Ότι δεν θα τη λένε «Βασίλισσα Σύζυγο του Βασιλιά» αλλά «Πριγκίπισσα Σύζυγο του Βασιλιά»;

Και εδώ έρχομαι στο ζουμί της υπόθεσης, ή το ωραίο λάθος που εντόπισε γνωστό ριτρίβερ του φόρουμ, σε χαριτωμένο κείμενο για τις ερωμένες των εστεμμένων (και όχι μόνο), όπου η Καμίλα Πάρκερ-Μπόουλς, όπως γράφει εκεί: «…αποκτά έναν άχαρο τίτλο, αυτόν *της πριγκίπισσας του Κόνσορτ*, και στο εξής θα επωμίζεται τα οφέλη, αλλά και τις δουλείες που απορρέουν από τα καινούργια αξιώματά της».

Για τις «δουλείες» δεν θα σχολιάσω, ούτε για την «άπλετη ευκαιρία» που θα βρείτε παρακάτω.

Πηγές:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_consort
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_consort
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_consort
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Consort


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2008)

*Το ακατονόμαστο χοιρινό φιλέτο*

Από χθεσινή ταινία στην τηλεόραση:
_Bring me the pork loin._
Μετάφραση:
_Φέρε μου τα χοιρινά αμελέτητα._
Βέβαια, το λεξικό του in.gr αρνείται να παραδεχτεί ότι υπάρχει *loin *στον ενικό, δέχεται μόνο το *loins = οσφύς, λαπάρα, κν. λαγόνια, πάκια # μτφ. γεννητικά όργανα, κν. αχαμνά*. Το answers.com όμως έχει το* loin = φιλέτο.* Και μια γκουγκλιά σε εικόνες, αποκαλύπτει το χοιρινό φιλέτο ή ψαρονέφρι και ψημένο και ωμό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2008)

Από την τελευταία ταινία του Μινγκέλα στο Nova, με αξιοπρεπή υποτιτλισμό:

Λέει ο Τζουντ Λο:
“I'm an architect of sorts.”

Διαβάζω αποκάτω:
«Είμαι αρχιτέκτονας διαφόρων ειδών».

(Έτσι, μετά τον πολυτεχνίτη και τον ελβετικό σουγιά, έχουμε και τον πολυαρχιτέκτονα.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2008)

Είπανε οι άνθρωποι να βγάλουν εκεί στο Athens International Tattoo Convention (ναι ρε, για εμένανε ενδιαφερόμουν και μπήκα στο σάιτ, μη γελάτε αλητρούητοι, ανάθεμά σας!) μία πιο λόγια εικόνα προς τα έξω, και εθέλησαν να αντικαταστήσουν τη λέξη "τατουάζ" με το ελληνοπρεπές ισοδύναμό της, τη "δερματοστιξία". Έλα ντε όμως που την ανορθογράφησαν ως "δερματοστοιξία" (http://www.athenstattooconvention.gr/2008/info.html) και τώρα εμένα μου 'χει κολλήσει η λεξιπλασία "δερματοστοιχία" - την οποία δυστυχώς αδυνατώ να αντιστοιχήσω σε κάποιον πνευματώδη ορισμό. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2008)

Δερματοστοιχία = Τα σημάδια στο δέρμα από τις δαγκωματιές.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Δερματοστοιχία = Τα σημάδια στο δέρμα από τις δαγκωματιές.


Χε χε, όπως ξέρεις, "δερματοστοιχία" θα λέγεται κι η αμαξοστοιχία που θα πάρει ο Γουναράς να κατέβει στην Αθήνα να βρει τον Αποστόλη (της Ελληνοφρένειας) και να του κάνει μια "δερματοστοιχία" (με το δικό σου ορισμό, τώρα) που θα 'ναι όλη δική του.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2008)

Στις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ μιλάει για παιδιά θαύματα. Δείχνει την Τζόντι Φόστερ, που λέει, 
"I guess I was a prodigy". 
Μετάφραση: "Ήμουν προστατευόμενη".


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Κάποιος μετέφραζε ακούγοντας; Άκουσε *protégé*;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2008)

Δεν αποκλείεται. Βέβαια, τις ειδήσεις μόνο τις ακούς, δεν σου δίνουν και κείμενο, σωστά; Και δεδομένου ότι το θέμα της είδησης ήταν τα παιδιά-θαύματα...


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2008)

Ο βουλευτής του ΛΑΟΣ Βελόπουλος έκανε την εξής βαρύγδουπη δήλωση-κοτσάνα, για να τονίσει ότι οι Αμερικανοί δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να ανακατεύονται στις εσωτερικές μας υποθέσεις:
_
"Στην Ελλάδα δεν μένουν ιθαγενείς!"_

Αμάν! Κι αν δεν μένουν οι ντόπιοι στην Ελλάδα, ποιοι μένουν; Οι ξένοι; Οι άποικοι; 

Ε, καλά, δημοσιογράφος ήταν πριν γίνει βουλευτής.


----------



## stathis (May 1, 2008)

> "I guess I was a *prodigy*".
> Μετάφραση: "Ήμουν προστατευόμενη".


Αυτό μου θυμίζει το κλασικό ανέκδοτο:
Γυρίζει ο πατέρας σπίτι από τη δουλειά κατάκοπος. Από το δωμάτιο της κόρης του ακούγεται ορυμαγδός, μουσική στο τέρμα, μιλάμε για τρελά ντεσιμπέλ. Λέει αγριεμένος στο γιο "Τράβα στην αδελφή σου και πες της να τον κλείσει αυτόν τον δαίμονα". Πάει ο μικρός, γυρίζει και λέει στον πατέρα "Μπαμπά, δεν το κλείνει, είναι λέει Prodigy". Πατέρας: "Πρώτη τζη και τελευταία τζη να της πεις!"


----------



## Lexoplast (May 1, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> _
> "Στην Ελλάδα δεν μένουν ιθαγενείς!"_


Θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί και κυριολεκτικά αυτό, αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα το έλεγε ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος.


Εγώ σήμερα είδα ένα ρεπορτάζ σχετικά με την περιουσία του "Ρούπερτ Μούρντοχ". Ξερατέτονε; Μαθετέτονε!


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2008)

Κι εγώ είδα σήμερα στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ τους παίκτες της Manchester United να δίνουν συνεντεύξεις. Κάποιος είπε "*We are the only club*..." και από κάτω μπήκε ο υπότιτλος, "*Είμαστε το μόνο κλαμπ*..."


----------



## stathis (May 1, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Εγώ σήμερα είδα ένα ρεπορτάζ σχετικά με την περιουσία του "Ρούπερτ Μούρντοχ".





Alexandra said:


> Κάποιος είπε "*We are the only club*..." και από κάτω μπήκε ο υπότιτλος, "*Είμαστε το μόνο κλαμπ*..."



Εκεί που νομίζεις ότι τα έχεις δει ή ακούσει όλα, πάντα κάτι θα έρθει να σε εκπλήξει δυσάρεστα. Πλέον δυσκολεύομαι να γελάσω με τέτοια blunders και με πιάνει κατάθλιψη.

[Θα μπορούσα ίσως να δικαιολογήσω τη δεύτερη περίπτωση ("το κλαμπ") ως αποτέλεσμα εξαιρετικής βιασύνης ή κούρασης. Με τις περιπτώσεις, όμως, λάθος μεταγραφής γνωστότατων ονομάτων θυμώνω πολύ.]


----------



## Count Baltar (May 2, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> "*Είμαστε το μόνο κλαμπ*..."



Κι όμως! Όντας τακτικός ακροατής του αθλητικού (βλέπε 99% ποδοσφαιρικού) ραδιοφώνου, ακούω συνεχώς να γίνεται λόγος για το κλαμπ, και όχι μόνο από δημοσιογράφους-αθλητικογράφους, μα από πλήθος παράγοντες του χώρου (με πρώτους και κύριους τους προέδρους των ΠΑΕ). 
Ομολογώ, βέβαια, ότι πιστεύω κι εγώ πιθανότερο να έκανε πατάτα ο υποτιτλιστής, και όχι να είναι γνώστης της ποδοσφαιρικής αργκό.


----------



## stathis (May 2, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Κι όμως! Όντας τακτικός ακροατής του αθλητικού (βλέπε 99% ποδοσφαιρικού) ραδιοφώνου, ακούω συνεχώς να γίνεται λόγος για το κλαμπ, και όχι μόνο από δημοσιογράφους-αθλητικογράφους, μα από πλήθος παράγοντες του χώρου (με πρώτους και κύριους τους προέδρους των ΠΑΕ).


Δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ. Δεν ακούω βέβαια αθλητικό ραδιόφωνο, παρά μόνο τα βράδια όταν μπαίνω σε ταξί (και θέλω να κάνω χαρακίρι με σταυροκατσάβιδο).
Μήπως είναι αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με το "θα σε πάρω πίσω"; Οι αθλητικογράφοι και οι ποδοσφαιρικοί παράγοντες δεν φημίζονται για το γλωσσικό τους αισθητήριο...


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2008)

Ακριβώς, είναι αγγλισμός, όπως το "θα σε πάρω πίσω" και "στο τέλος της μέρας".
Το καταλαβαίνω πως οι διάφοροι ποδοσφαιρικοί παράγοντες έχουν κολλήσει από τους ξένους, και τα Ελληνικά τους δεν είναι και για βράβευση. Αλλά ο μεταφραστής νομίζω ότι δεν δικαιούται να κάνει αγγλισμούς, και μάλιστα σε εκφράσεις που υπάρχουν στα Ελληνικά σε πρώτη χρήση.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2008)

Παιδική εκπομπή με κινούμενα σχέδια το πρωί της Πρωτομαγιάς:

"All I'm getting is static."
"Το μόνο που λαμβάνω είναι στατικός ηλεκτρισμός."

Πρόκειται για φαινόμενο το οποίο προσωπικά αποκαλώ "μηχανική μετάφραση (από άνθρωπο)" - καμία παρέμβαση της σκέψης ή της κρίσης. Κάποιος παρακαλώ να υπενθυμίσει σε wannabes μεταφραστές ότι (σε τούτη την περίπτωση) static = παράσιτα.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 3, 2008)

To γνωστό επιτραπέζιο παιχνίδι δεν προφέρεται "Σκράμπελ". Παρακαλείται η αγαπητή ρεπόρτερ να σταματήσει να το λέει σαν να σημαίνει "η καμπάνα του Σκρα".


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> To γνωστό επιτραπέζιο παιχνίδι δεν προφέρεται "Σκράμπελ". Παρακαλείται η αγαπητή ρεπόρτερ να σταματήσει να το λέει σαν να σημαίνει "η καμπάνα του Σκρα".


Θα πρέπει να της γίνει ένα τεστ, μήπως επίσης λέει για το ντάμπελ που θέλει ο Ολυμπιακός ή το ανσάμπελ που αγόρασε (αυτή, όχι ο Ολυμπιακός). Δηλαδή, το πρόβλημά της μπορεί να είναι βεριτάμπελ.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 3, 2008)

Ξεκαθαρίζοντας εκ των προτέρων ότι συμφωνώ 100% πως πρόκειται περί μεταφραστικής γκάφας στην περίπτωση που αναφέρει η φίλτατη, καθώς και ότι δεν αποτελεί ένδειξη άριστου γλωσσικού αισθητηρίου, επισημαίνω ότι:



stathis said:


> Δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ.
> 
> *όχι, είναι παμπάλαιο. Το συναντούσαμε σε αθλητικές εφημερίδες στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1970 και στις αρχές του 1980. *
> 
> ...



Just for the record


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2008)

*Σε συγχαίρω για το ζήλο σου και τη δέσμευσή σου*

Από επιστολή της διοίκησης των καταστημάτων TGI προς τον εργαζόμενο που ανακηρύσσεται "Υπάλληλος του Μήνα". Οι επιστολές αυτές εκτίθενται σε περίοπτο χώρο των καταστημάτων και φυσικά εκθέτουν άλλον έναν αγγλισμό: το commitment με την έννοια της αφοσίωσης σ' ένα στόχο. (Εδώ που τα λέμε, μάλλον δεν είναι ακριβώς αγγλισμός, αλλά κακή μετάφραση.)


----------



## andy (May 4, 2008)

Από την εκπομπή του Μακεδονία TV για το σινεμά. Μιλάνε για μια καινούρια ταινία, με γάμους, έρωτες, παράνυφους, μπλα, μπλα, μπλα. Και ο τίτλος που εμφανίζεται πάνω δεξιά την ώρα που παίζει το τρέηλερ: *Made *of Honour...


----------



## Lexoplast (May 4, 2008)

Έτσι λέγεται η ταινία. Είναι λογοπαίγνιο, και καλά. Κανονικά Made of Honor, αλλά κυκλοφορεί και ως Made of Hono*u*r στην Ευρώπη.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2008)

*confidence man, con man = απατεώνας, κομπιναδόρος*

Από την αποψινή ταινία στο Φίλμνετ (με Τραβόλτα, Γκαντολφίνι, Χάγιεκ):

If they wrote a book on confidence men...

Υπότιτλος:
Αν γραφόταν κάποιο βιβλίο για την αυτοπεποίθηση...

Επίσης, για πολλοστή φορά:

ΣΩΣΤΟ: ο σωρός

ΣΩΣΤΟ: *η σορός*




... η σωρός


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2008)

Αχ, αυτό το καημένο το "men"... Έτσι και, λόγω βιασύνης και απροσεξίας, δεν το είδε ο μεταφραστής, του έμεινε μόνο η αυτοπεποίθηση και το βιβλίο που θα γράψουν γι' αυτήν.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2008)

Από τον επίσημο ιστότοπο της Xerox, μαθαίνουμε το νεολογισμό "ανηρεύομαι" (μην είναι στερητικό "ανη-" και "ρεύομαι", μην είναι λεξική διασταύρωση "ανήρ" και "ονειρεύομαι", μην είναι η απόφασή μου επιτέλους ν' αντρωθώ και σαν άντρας ν' αρχίσω να σοβαρεύομαι...) - μιλάμε δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου:


----------



## Lexoplast (May 5, 2008)

Εμένα μου άρεσε η επανεκδίκηση του τίτλου. Είναι που λένε "back with a vengeance".


----------



## cythere (May 6, 2008)

Και από τα αθλητικά [που ο nickel μετακίνησε] στην υψηλή γαστρονομία: Από την ταινία "Έχετε κάνει κράτηση;". Το ακριβό sea bass μεταμορφώθηκε (στους υποτίτλους) σε φθηνή πέρκα. Τι σχέση έχει άραγε το λαβράκι με την πέρκα;


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2008)

*let someone go = απολύω*

Σαχλός αγγλικός ευφημισμός (ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος). Επομένως:

I was sorry I let her go.
δεν σημαίνει, όταν εργοδότης το λέει για υπάλληλο,
«... που την άφησα να φύγει».

Όπως επίσης το zealotry (φανατισμός, υπερβολικός ζήλος) δεν είναι η ζήλια.

Φουρκίζομαι όταν το λάθος αλλάζει το νόημα, ιδιαίτερα όταν γίνεται στο αγαπημένο μου νομικό σίριαλ της Nova.


----------



## stathis (May 6, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Από τον επίσημο ιστότοπο της Xerox, μαθαίνουμε το νεολογισμό "ανηρεύομαι"


Typo αποκλείεται να είναι. Σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι αυτόματη "διόρθωση" του δυσλεκτικού ορθογράφου του Office, αλλά το επισημαίνει ως λάθος. Τον λόγο έχει η ονυχοσφραντική.

Ζαζ, ακόμα να ποστάρεις την _ανήρωξη_ στις λεξιπλασίες;


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Από τον επίσημο ιστότοπο της Xerox, μαθαίνουμε το νεολογισμό "ανηρεύομαι" (μην είναι στερητικό "ανη-" και "ρεύομαι",



Μάλλον είναι _ρεύομαι σαν άντρας_! Ε, άλλο το αντρίκιο ρέψιμο, πώς να το κάνουμε!


----------



## kapa18 (May 7, 2008)

*σαν ζωγραφιά*

Αφίσες για διαγωνισμό στις βιτρίνες ενός από τα καταστήματα Bizart:

Η *καλλίτερη* ζωγραφιά κερδίζει μπλα μπλα...

Φήμες ότι η ζωγραφιά που θα κερδίσει θα είναι ένα φάσκελο σε μια Α4 ελέγχονται ως ανακριβείς...


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2008)

Βέβαια, εσείς τα μικρά βλέπετε το "καλλίτερη" και σας φαίνεται ανορθογραφία, αλλά όταν πήγαινα Δημοτικό, ήταν καθιερωμένη γραφή της λέξης.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2008)

Πω πω, τίποτα ως τώρα δεν με έχει κάνει να νιώσω, με τόση σαφήνεια, την τεράστια διαφορά ηλικίας που με χωρίζει από τους νέους του φόρουμ, όσο αυτό το μήνυμα.


----------



## kapa18 (May 7, 2008)

Εντάξει, θα το σβήσω!!


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2008)

Όχι, μην το σβήσεις, άσ' το για να το βλέπουμε και να κλαίμε.


----------



## kapa18 (May 7, 2008)

Αν συνεχίσετε έτσι, σε λίγο θα κλαίμε 3, σας το λέω!


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

Τι θα πει ψυχωμένος; Αντρειωμένος, έτσι;

Αμ δε! Αυτά είναι από ένα παλιό δελτίο του ΕΦΕΤ (του Φορέα Ελέγχου Τροφίμων):

Το κρέας δεν πρέπει ποτέ να διατίθεται από ανοιχτούς μη ψυχωμένους χώρους.
Οι νωπές γαλοπούλες πρέπει να διατηρούνται υπό ψύξη 2-4° C και ποτέ σε ανοιχτούς μη ψυχωμένους χώρους.

(Η επισήμανση από το Errata culinaria.)


----------



## Porkcastle (May 11, 2008)

Tα ελληνικά των δημοσιογράφων, part 23237625...

Σε κουτσομπολίστικο του 'Αλτερ σήμερα το μεσημέρι, ο ρεπόρτερ καταπιάνεται με το σήριαλ Κούγια-Βατίδου. Αναφερόμενος λοιπόν σ' εκείνη, λέει:

_"...και το πρώην πανέμορφο μοντέλο μπλαμπλαμπλαμπλα..."_

Φουλ του μπάζου δηλαδή η κυρία τώρα, σύμφωνα με τον ρεπόρτερ. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## kapa18 (May 11, 2008)

Βασικά φουλ του μπάζου ήταν πάντα αλλά δεν λέγονται οι αλήθειες, αγάπη μου, στην ελληνική τηλεόραση.


----------



## stathis (May 11, 2008)

> Σε κουτσομπολίστικο του 'Αλτερ σήμερα το μεσημέρι, ο ρεπόρτερ καταπιάνεται με το σήριαλ Κούγια-Βατίδου.


Βατίδη, θες να πεις...



> _"...και το πρώην πανέμορφο μοντέλο μπλαμπλαμπλαμπλα..."_


Οκ, εδώ ελαφρώς βγάζει μάτι, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να αποφασίσεις ποια είναι η σωστή θέση του _πρώην_.
Ας πούμε, η γυναίκα του κυρίου Δημήτρη στην πολυκατοικία μου είναι _πρώην κυρία διαχειριστού_, ή _κυρία πρώην διαχειριστού_; Εμένα μου ακούγεται καλύτερα το πρώτο, κι ας είναι "λάθος".


----------



## kapa18 (May 11, 2008)

stathis said:


> Βατίδη, θες να πεις...
> 
> 
> Οκ, εδώ ελαφρώς βγάζει μάτι, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να αποφασίσεις ποια είναι η σωστή θέση του _πρώην_.
> Ας πούμε, η γυναίκα του κυρίου Δημήτρη στην πολυκατοικία μου είναι _πρώην κυρία διαχειριστού_, ή _κυρία πρώην διαχειριστού_; Εμένα μου ακούγεται καλύτερα το πρώτο, κι ας είναι "λάθος".



Εσύ μην ακούσεις για πρώην κυρίες, αμέσως να ενθουσιαστείς! :-D


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2008)

Ειδικά για το _πρώην πανέμορφο μοντέλο_ δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται κανένα δίλημμα. Εφόσον εννοούμε ότι εξακολουθεί να είναι πανέμορφη, θα πούμε "το πανέμορφο πρώην μοντέλο".
Όσο για την κυρία διαχειριστού, νομίζω ότι επίσης δεν είναι λάθος το "πρώην κυρία διαχειριστού". Δηλαδή όσο ήταν διαχειριστής ο άντρας της ήταν _κυρία διαχειριστού_, αυτός ήταν ο τίτλος της. Τώρα που δεν είναι πια διαχειριστής, μια χαρά στέκει "πρώην _κυρία διαχειριστού_". 
Δεν λέμε ότι η γυναίκα του παπά είναι η παπαδιά; Αν ο άντρας της σταματήσει να είναι παπάς, βγάλει τα ράσα, αυτή δεν θα γίνει πρώην παπαδιά;
Αυτά που είπα ήταν, φυσικά, προσωπική μου άποψη, δεν τα στηρίζω σε κανόνες.


----------



## stathis (May 11, 2008)

> Ειδικά για το _πρώην πανέμορφο μοντέλο_ δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται κανένα δίλημμα. Εφόσον εννοούμε ότι εξακολουθεί να είναι πανέμορφη, θα πούμε "το πανέμορφο πρώην μοντέλο".


Μεταξύ σοβαρού κι αστείου:
Αφού έχει πάψει να είναι μοντέλο, είναι μόνο πανέμορφ*η* και όχι πανέμορφ*ο*.
(Μη βαράτε όλοι μαζί, ένας-ένας. :))


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2008)

Λέμε η πανέμορφη πρώην μοντέλα και ξεμπερδεύουμε.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2008)

Με καθυστέρηση: Φίλτατε stathis, πιο ρεαλιστικά παραδείγματα δεν έχεις; Δηλαδή, έχεις την εντύπωση ότι δοκιμάζουμε τα ελληνικά μας με τους προβληματισμούς του μικρόκοσμού σου  ; Μερικοί από εμάς δεν έχουμε καν διαχειριστή. Αλλά και όταν είχα διαχειριστή σε μια πολυκατοικία, την κυρία του προηγούμενου διαχειριστή τη φώναζα «κυρία Μαρίνα». Μίλησέ μας για την «πρώην κυρία πρωθυπουργού» (που δεν έχουμε και το δίλημμα, [του] διαχειριστή ή [του] διαχειριστού; ). Η διατύπωση φαντάζομαι ότι χρησιμοποιείται για τη σύζυγο ενός πρώην πρωθυπουργού. Αν έχει πάρει διαζύγιο, τι λέμε; (Αν έχει πάρει διαζύγιο αυτή από τον πρωθυπουργό και αυτός από την εξουσία, λέμε «η πρώην κυρία πρώην πρωθυπουργού»; :) )


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

stathis said:


> Βατίδη, θες να πεις...



Τώρα αν βγω 'γώ και πω ότι όποτε ακούω "βατίδου" το μυαλό μου πάει στην ενέργεια του "βατεύω", θα με πλακώσετε ούλοι στο κράξιμο... (Στάθη, χρειάζομαι την υποστήριξή σου!) 



nickel said:


> Με καθυστέρηση: Φίλτατε stathis, πιο ρεαλιστικά παραδείγματα δεν έχεις; [...] Μίλησέ μας για την «πρώην κυρία πρωθυπουργού». Η διατύπωση φαντάζομαι ότι χρησιμοποιείται για τη σύζυγο ενός πρώην πρωθυπουργού. Αν έχει πάρει διαζύγιο, τι λέμε; (Αν έχει πάρει διαζύγιο αυτή από τον πρωθυπουργό και αυτός από την εξουσία, λέμε «η πρώην κυρία πρώην πρωθυπουργού»; :) )


Κι αν έχουμε πρώην queen / prince / princess consort; Λέμε λ.χ. "βασιλικός πρώην σύζυγος" ή (εάν εκθρονιστεί) "τέως βασιλικός πρώην σύζυγος";


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

Zazula said:


> [/COLOR]
> Κι αν έχουμε πρώην queen / prince / princess consort; Λέμε λ.χ. "βασιλικός πρώην σύζυγος" ή (εάν εκθρονιστεί) "τέως βασιλικός πρώην σύζυγος";


Σταμάτα, χρειάζομαι δραμαμίνη!


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Κανάλι της Βουλής, Black Viper:
he passed water -> έριξε νερό
Εννοείται ότι το "pass (ή make) water" σημαίνει "(κατ)ουρώ".


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

Θυμάμαι το ξεφωνητό που έχει πέσει στο παρελθόν για τους υποτίτλους του καναλιού της Βουλής. Φαίνεται ότι η στέγη των πτωχών εθνοπατέρων δεν είχε χρήματα να πληρώσει μια αξιοπρεπή εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού και τον είχε αναθέσει σε κάποιο γραφείο της πυρκαγιάς. Μέχρι που αναγκάστηκαν κάποια στιγμή να βάλουν επιμελητή, υπάλληλο της Βουλής, για τους υποτίτλους των ντοκιμαντέρ. Αλλά για τις ταινίες, δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι μπορεί να συνεχίζεται το ίδιο χάλι.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Ντοκιμαντέρ στην ΕΤ-3 χθες στις εφτά το απόγευμα:
"Τα φίδια είναι ψύχραιμα ζώα."
Δεδομένου ότι ήταν μεταγλώττιση, υπάρχει και η (ισχνή, ομολογώ) πιθανότητα να το διάβασε λανθασμένα ο εκφωνητής. (Για λόγους πληρότητας του παρόντος σημειώματος, εδώ cold-blooded = ψυχρόαιμος.) Πάντως, σε κάθε περίπτωση, οι τηλεθεατές να δούμε πόσο ψύχραιμα ζώα θα αποδειχτούν...


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Χτες το βράδι ο ΑΝΤ1 είχε το _Mr & Mrs Smith_. Δεν είχα και μεγάλη δυνατότητα να προσηλωθώ (καθότι έκανα μια επιμέλεια κείνη την ώρα), αλλά σημείωσα δύο σημεία:

1. airstrip = *αεροδιάδρομος
Όπως αναλύω σε αυτό το νήμα, ο αεροδιάδρομος βρίσκεται μόνο στον αέρα, όχι στο έδαφος. Airstrip τώρα από την άλλη, είναι το μικρό αεροδρόμιο, που 'χει μοναχά έναν διάδρομο για την αποπροσγείωση των αεροσκαφών. Η ειδοποιός διαφορά του airstrip (από τα άλλα αεροδρόμια) είναι ο μοναδικός διάδρομος. Κατ' επέκταση χρησιμοποιούμε το airstrip για να δηλώσουμε το μικρό αεροδρόμιο εν γένει (π.χ. για να πικάρουμε κάποιον που η πόλη του είναι τόσο χωριό, που δεν διαθέτει "αερολιμένα" αλλά όλο κι όλο ένα airstrip). Στην ταινία, επομένως, το "*μικρό αεροδρόμιο*" θα ήταν μια χαρά ως απόδοση του airstrip.

2. civilian = *ιδιώτης
Αυτό δεν αποτελεί δα και κάνα σπουδαίο λάθος, αλλά για λόγους πληρότητας το αναφέρουμε. Παραστρατιωτικοί (η οργάνωση της κυρίας Σμιθ) σχολιάζουν κάποιον "civilian" που εισέρχεται στο πεδίο δράσης τους. Το σωστότερο εδώ είναι "*πολίτης*" (η αντιδιαστολή, δηλαδή, του ένστολου).


----------



## stathis (May 12, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Τώρα αν βγω 'γώ και πω ότι όποτε ακούω "βατίδου" το μυαλό μου πάει στην ενέργεια του "βατεύω", θα με πλακώσετε ούλοι στο κράξιμο... (Στάθη, χρειάζομαι την υποστήριξή σου!)


+1 (σταυρώστε με και μένα)
Μα είναι ονόματα αυτά; Βατίδου η μια, Κανονίδου οι άλλες...


----------



## lefty (May 12, 2008)

Zazula said:


> υπάρχει και η (ισχνή, ομολογώ) πιθανότητα να το διάβασε λανθασμένα ο εκφωνητής.



Περί γεγονότος πρόκειται, όχι ισχνής πιθανότητας (εκτός αν ευθύνεται ο δάκτυλος του επιμελητή/της επιμελήτριας, αν και ελπίζω πως όχι)



Zazula said:


> οι τηλεθεατές να δούμε πόσο ψύχραιμα ζώα θα αποδειχτούν...



Όπως και η μεταφράστρια που βλέπει τη δουλειά της να υφίσταται κακοποίηση


----------



## stathis (May 12, 2008)

*Your slip is showing: Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες (2)*

Μπορεί η Αλεξάνδρα να έχει άχτι τη ΝΕΤ, αλλά κι εγώ τα έχω βάλει με το in.gr. :)
Από χθεσινή είδηση για την Ντόρις Λέσινγκ:

«Το μόνο που κάνω είναι να δίνω συνεντεύξεις και να περνώ το χρόνο μου *να φωτογραφίζομαι* [μάλλον αδόκιμη σύνταξη]» δήλωσε η 88χρονη συγγραφέας.
Όσο για τη συγγραφή, δήλωσε ότι η ίδια έχει σταματήσει. «Δεν έχω άλλη ενέργεια» είπε. «Γι' αυτό το λόγο λέω σε όσους είναι νεότεροι από μένα να μην φαντάζονται ότι θα *το* έχουν για πάντα [ποιο;]. Χρησιμοποι*εί*στε* το όσο το έχετε γιατί *γλιστρά* [μάλλον κυλά...] σαν νερό σε λούκι» δήλωσε.

*Έχει παραγίνει το κακό με όλα αυτά τα χρησιμοποιείστε, τηλεφωνείστε, κλπ. Nickel, θα το ανοίξεις εκείνο το νήμα που λέγαμε;


----------



## kapa18 (May 12, 2008)

stathis said:


> Χρησιμοποι*εί*στε* το όσο το έχετε γιατί *γλιστρά* [μάλλον κυλά...] σαν νερό σε λούκι» δήλωσε.[/COLOR]



Πολύ σωστό μου φαίνεται το "γλιστρά". Ειδικά αν προσθέσουν και το πολύ κομψό "...σαν τη βροχή στον τσίγκο".


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

Με το in.gr τα έχω βάλει εδώ και πολύ καιρό.


----------



## kapa18 (May 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Με το in.gr τα έχω βάλει εδώ και πολύ καιρό.



Ε τότε 



 εξαιρετικά! :-D


----------



## andy (May 13, 2008)

Τόσα πολλά copywriters σκέφτονται ότι είναι αρκετό να είναι αστρικός συγγραφέας και γραμματική μεγαλοφυία.
Εάν είστε υγρός-πίσω από-ο-αυτιά ή καρυκεμμένη copywriter,

Ναι, εντάξει, είναι μηχανική μετάφραση, αλλά αυτός ο αστρικός συγγραφέας και αυτή η καρυκε(υ)μένη copywriter πολύ με διασκέδασαν.


----------



## stathis (May 13, 2008)

andy said:


> Ναι, εντάξει, είναι μηχανική μετάφραση, αλλά αυτός ο αστρικός συγγραφέας και αυτή η καρυκε(υ)μένη copywriter πολύ με διασκέδασαν.


Φαντάζομαι ότι και η υγρασία πίσω από τ' αυτιά δεν σε άφησε αδιάφορη.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2008)

Γιατί η "γραμματική μεγαλοφυία" πάει πίσω;


----------



## stathis (May 13, 2008)

O γγ της Ομοσπονδίας Ιδιοκτητών Βυτιοφόρων, Αγγελος Φάλαρης, δήλωσε ότι «την απεργία την άρχισε η γενική μας συνέλευση και θα τη λύσει η γενική μας συνέλευση. Δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα τα αποτελέσματα των επαφών μας. Μόλις έχουμε αποτελέσματα, τότε θα *προκαλέσουμε* γενική συνέλευση».
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=899585&lngDtrID=244

Προκαλείς, σου το λέω προκαλείς, κι από φίλο αν στριμωχτείς σε καμιά γωνιά μην εκπλαγείς... (_ετσετερά_, _ετσετερά_)


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2008)

Las Vegas, ΑΝΤ1 13/03:
Λέει μία από τις πρωταγωνίστριες ότι αν παίξεις έναν δίσκο κάντρι ανάποδα "your dog gets fixed". Ο υπότιτλος λέει: "ο σκύλος σου γίνεται καλά" (!). Να επισημάνουμε ότι η κοπέλα στην πραγματικότητα εννοούσε ότι ο σκύλος "στειρώνεται", όχι -φυσικά- ότι τακτοποιείται ή διορθώνεται ή φτιάχνεται (συνήθεις σημασίες τού "fix"). Εδώ έχουμε τη σημασία "_to castrate or spay (an animal, esp. a pet)_". Γέλασα, να σας πω την αλήθεια, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν θα γελούσε κι ο κακόμοιρος ο σκύλος.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2008)

Mr Monk, Star 11/05 (αλλά το 'χει ξαναδείξει κι άλλοτε)
a no-nukes rally = διαδήλωση κατά των *nuke (_τι 'ν' τούτο μπρε;_)
Εννοείται ότι το σωστό είναι "διαδήλωση κατά των πυρηνικών". Μα καλά, ο Σουφλιάς το υποτίτλισε; 



stathis said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι και η υγρασία πίσω από τ' αυτιά δεν σε άφησε αδιάφορη.


Μπα, δεν βλέπω να υγραίνεται ιδρώνει τ' αφτί της.


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2008)

Married with children, TV Μακεδονία, 14/05:

Σχολιάζει ο Αλ για κάτι που δεν γίνεται _from scratch_, κι ενώ το σωστό είναι _απ' το μηδέν, απ' το τίποτα, απ' την αρχή_, ο υπότιτλος δίνει *_από σκουπίδια_.

Η Κέλι βρίσκεται σ' ένα μπαρ και της λένε ότι δεν είναι σωστό να ρίχνει μια γυναίκα τους άντρες ξαπλώνοντας με τα εσώρουχα στο καπό της Τρανς-Αμ τους. Απαντά λοιπόν "not till last call", δηλαδή "όχι προτού μεθύσουν όλοι" (πρόκειται για ευρηματική χρήση του last call girl σε συνδυασμό με το ψυχοπαθοοπτικό φαινόμενο των παραομορφωτικών φακών) - και ο υποτιτλιστής μάς προσφέρει το απίθανο *_έχει πολύ κρύο έξω_ (!)


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2008)

*2008 ή Δύο-μηδέν-μηδέν-οχτώ;*

Πριν από λίγο άκουσα τον πρόεδρο των αυτοκινητιστών να διαβάζει μια ανακοίνωση για τη λήξη της απεργίας τους, και άκουσα έναν πολύ πρωτότυπο τρόπο ανάγνωσης της χρονολογίας, του 2008: *Δύο-μηδέν-μηδέν-οχτώ.*

Ομολογώ ότι δεν το είχα ξανακούσει έτσι. Π.χ. το 2000 θα διαβάζεται δύο-μηδέν-μηδέν-μηδέν και το 1940, ένα-εννιά-τέσσερα-μηδέν.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Π.χ. το 2000 θα διαβάζεται δύο-μηδέν-μηδέν-μηδέν και το 1940, ένα-εννιά-τέσσερα-μηδέν.


Κι έτσι, μετά τη μηχανική μετάφραση, μπορούμε να περάσουμε και στη μηχανική ανάγνωση.
Είμαι περίεργος, τι κάνουν άραγε τα προγράμματα μηχανικής ανάγνωσης που υπάρχουν (π.χ. για τα ηλεβιβλία της Microsoft); Πώς ξέρουν πώς πρέπει να διαβαστούν κάποιοι αριθμοί; Πώς καταλαβαίνουν π.χ. ότι ένα 650-1008 είναι αριθμός τηλεφώνου και όχι ιστορική περίοδος;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 15, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Π.χ. το 2000 θα διαβάζεται δύο-μηδέν-μηδέν-μηδέν


Ή "δύο, τρία μηδενικά", οι πιο προχωρημένοι. 
Το "μι.χι.", όπως και το "πι.μι."/"μι.μι.", όμως βολεύει, αντί να παίζουμε προπό με τις πτώσεις.:)


----------



## curry (May 16, 2008)

Ή επίσης δύο και τρία κ'λούρια αν κρατάτε από Θεσσαλία μεριά (κ'λούρια=κουλούρια)...


----------



## cythere (May 16, 2008)

Σήμερα, στις ειδήσεις του ΑΝΤ1, ο σωσίας του Σαντικάι (περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο: http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/04/3-charts.html αναφέρεται σε Γάλλους που πάνε και ψάχνουν στους κάδους έξω από σούπερ-μάρκετ για τρόφιμα.
Προλογίζει το ρεπορτάζ: "Προσέξτε, δεν πρόκειται για άστεγους ή κλοσάρ, αλλά για *κανονικούς* ανθρώπους!"


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2008)

Χθες βράδυ το Star είχε Attila the Hun (ξέρετε, αυτόν που έλεγε στην κυρά γυρνώντας απ' τη δουλειά: "Hun, I'm home!) και στο τέλος (μόνο αυτό είδα) που τονέ τρώνε το Φλάβιο Αέτιο, του λέει ο Αυτοκράτορας: "You 're no longer necessary". Ο υπότιτλος είναι ύμνος στα αποθετικά ρήματα: "Δεν χρειάζεσαι πλέον".


----------



## kapa18 (May 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Χθες βράδυ το Star είχε Attila the Hun (ξέρετε, αυτόν που έλεγε στην κυρά γυρνώντας απ' τη δουλειά: "Hun, I'm home!) και στο τέλος (μόνο αυτό είδα) που τονέ τρώνε το Φλάβιο Αέτιο, του λέει ο Αυτοκράτορας: "You 're no longer necessary". Ο υπότιτλος είναι ύμνος στα αποθετικά ρήματα: "Δεν χρειάζεσαι πλέον".



...ενώ η Βανδή το έθεσε πιο κομψά ("Δεν σ' έχω ανάγκη ευτυχώς, μου είσαι πλέον περιττός" ;-D )


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Ο υπότιτλος είναι ύμνος στα αποθετικά ρήματα: "Δεν χρειάζεσαι πλέον".


Ύμνος, όπως το λες. Διότι η χρήση είναι σχεδόν καθιερωμένη και περασμένη στα λεξικά. Π.χ. στο ΛΚΝ:
είμαι απαραίτητος, χρήσιμος: _Αν δε χρειάζομαι, μπορώ να φύγω;_


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η χρήση είναι σχεδόν καθιερωμένη και περασμένη στα λεξικά.


Μου φαίνεται θα πρέπει να παρακολουθώ σεμινάριο κάθε χρόνο με το πόσα αποθετικά ρήματα περνούν και στην αντιπέρα όχθη - έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω, μάλλον.


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2008)

Μία δεσποινίς στο Νηστικό Αρκούδι της ΝΕΤ παρουσιάζει μια συνταγή και απευθύνει απορία στη μαγείρισσα:
"Γιατί λέγεται αυτή η συνταγή '*σφουγγάρι*';"
"Σφουγγάτο λέγεται." 
(Η ψυχραιμία της μαγείρισσας απαράμιλλη!)


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2008)

*Ο... εξερευνητής*

Δελτίο ειδήσεων του Alter. Το γνωστό θέμα της πανάκριβης βενζίνης που ωθεί ακόμα και τους Αμερικανούς ν' αφήνουν το αυτοκίνητο στο σπίτι και να πηγαίνουν στη δουλειά τους με άλλα μέσα. Ένας ανθρωπάκος λέει:
*I have an Explorer at home...* (Ford Explorer)
Υπότιτλος:
*Έχω έναν εξερευνητή στο σπίτι...*

Μετά από λίγο, βλέπουμε στο ίδιο δελτίο κι ένα "αραιοκατηκοιμένο".


----------



## cythere (May 27, 2008)

> Ένας ανθρωπάκος λέει:
> *I have an Explorer at home...* (Ford Explorer)
> Υπότιτλος:
> *Έχω έναν εξερευνητή στο σπίτι...*


 
Πάλι καλά που δεν είχε Ιαγουάρο στο σπίτι του ο άνθρωπος!

http://robson.m3rlin.org/cars/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/jaguar_c-xf_concept_2007.jpg


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2008)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να είχα στο γκαράζ μου έναν έξυπνο.


----------



## zephyrous (May 27, 2008)

Τυχαίο ζάπινγκ το πρωί. Αρναούτογλου στο τηλέφωνο, στα αγγλικά αυτή τη φορά:
I want to close a room in your hotel. 
Πφφφφφφφ...


----------



## Porkcastle (May 28, 2008)

Θεσσαλονίκη, Πανεπιστήμιο Μακεδονίας, φάτσα καθώς έρχεται κανείς από αεροδρόμιο, τεράστια επιγραφή -μην τυχόν και το χάσει κανένας:

*"UNIVERCITY OF MACEDONIA"*

Απέναντι είναι η αγγλική του ΑΠΘ, παιδιά... ούτε μισό τσιγάρο δρόμος. 

Υ.Γ.1: Στο σάιτ το γράφουν σωστά.
Υ.Γ.2: Διαθέτω και φωτογραφία για του λόγου το αληθές.


----------



## zephyrous (May 28, 2008)

Μήπως θέλουν να πουν *πανεπιστημιούπολη* (univercity);


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Από το InterCity το πήραν; Πανεπιστημιούπολη ήθελαν να πουν; Στον ταμπελά ανέθεσαν την ορθογραφία; Ποιος ξέρει...


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2008)

Μα, ούτως ή άλλως για τους από βορρά γείτονες το γράφουν μόνο - κι εκείνοι δεν έχουν "s", αλλά "c": универ*с*итет


----------



## Porkcastle (May 28, 2008)

Δεν έχει πανεπιστημιούπολη το ΠαΜακ (με την έννοια του campus). Μάλλον αυτό με τον ταμπελά πρέπει να είναι...


(Το InterCity εγώ θα 'πρεπε να το πάρω όπου να 'ναι, εδώ που τα λέμε, αλλά ας μην το σκέφτομαι.)


----------



## zephyrous (May 28, 2008)

Αστειευόμουν για την πανεπιστημιούπολη (κι ο Νίκελ το ίδιο, φαντάζομαι). :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Νερό-τεκίλα*

Από site πανσιόν στην Αμοργό:

Our rooms are equipted [sic] with private bathroom, *worm* water, blah blah...

Διότι άμα το νερό δεν έχει το σκουλήκι του, πώς θα κάνεις κεφάλι;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2008)

Φίλη που εργάζεται σε βλαβοληπτικό κέντρο ακούει μία κυρία να της ανακοινώνει ότι δεν δουλεύει η *παρεκτροπή* του τηλεφώνου της. (Τώρα καταλαβαίνω πώς γίνονται οι κλήσεις στα ροζ τηλέφωνα - είναι απλώς επειδή οι γραμμές παρεκτρέπονται!)



kapa18 said:


> Our rooms are equipted [sic] with private bathroom, *worm* water, blah blah...


To _equi*pt*ed_ είναι έτσι απ' το πολύ πτου-πτου που κάνεις βλέποντας τα σκουλήκια στο νερό...


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

Σε συνέχεια του misplaced adverbials, μέσα σ' όλη την τραγικότητα της σημερινής είδησης η kapa έψαχνε για λάθη (ή τα λάθη έψαχναν την kapa). Εντόπισε στο yupi.gr (τέτοια που διαβάζει, τι περιμένει;):
*Ο Σεργιανόπουλος βρέθηκε μαχαιρωμένος από την οικιακή βοηθό του.*

Στο Yupi είδα το δολοφόνο, μου έγραψε η k.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 4, 2008)

To Yupi κάνει ρεπορτάζ, όχι αστεία! Έχετε διαβάσει τη στήλη της Σάσας Μπάστα; Μιλάμε για πχιότητα!


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 4, 2008)

"Σπανούλης *πάει όλη τη διαδρομή* μέχρι το καλάθι" (goes all the way). Πφ!


----------



## peacock (Jun 4, 2008)

Φίλη, ιδιοκτήτρια καταστήματος εσωρούχων άκουσε την πελάτισσά της να της ζητά "σουτιέν *στράπλεξ* της *Τσατσαρέλ*" αλλά δεν ξέρω τι της έδωσε...


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 4, 2008)

Συγχαρητήρια για το γούστο της ίσως; :-D


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 4, 2008)

Αυτή τη στιγμή, στην οθόνη μου (εγχειρίδιο που έχει περάσει ΚΑΙ από πρώτη επιμέλεια):
*Πατώντας το κουμπί OPEN εξωθεί τον δίσκο.*

Όλα τα λεφτά το υποκείμενο "Πατώντας το κουμπί OPEN"! Όχι ότι το ρηματάκι πάει πίσω! Και, ναι, είναι όλο το εγχειρίδιο γραμμένο έτσι... κι υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να κάνω γλωσσική επιμέλεια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Συγχαρητήρια για το γούστο της ίσως; :-D


Αυτό θα έπρεπε να κάνει. Καμιά στραπλεξιλόγα θα ήταν.


----------



## stathis (Jun 4, 2008)

peacock said:


> Φίλη, ιδιοκτήτρια καταστήματος εσωρούχων άκουσε την πελάτισσά της να της ζητά "σουτιέν *στράπλεξ* της *Τσατσαρέλ*" αλλά δεν ξέρω τι της έδωσε...


Κι ύστερα πήγε να κάνει _τρίπλες καρωτίδων_...


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 5, 2008)

Και μια ανάλυση πιο κάτω:
■ Εξαγωγή Δίσκου
Πιέστε το πλήκτρο OPEN. Ο δίσκος θα
σταματήσει αμέσως και θα *εξωθηθεί*.

Στα άκρα κι ο δίσκος!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 5, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Και μια ανάλυση πιο κάτω:
> ■ Εξαγωγή Δίσκου
> Πιέστε το πλήκτρο OPEN. Ο δίσκος θα
> σταματήσει αμέσως και θα *εξωθηθεί*.
> ...



Πω πω τα σπάμε απόψε!


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 5, 2008)

Η αναπαραγωγή *συνετίζεται* με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις. [Για CD player μιλάμε, έτσι;]


----------



## stathis (Jun 5, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Η αναπαραγωγή *συνετίζεται* με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις. [Για CD player μιλάμε, έτσι;]


Makes sense. Όταν ο δίσκος εξωθείται στα άκρα (και ανοίγουν τα _τσάκρα_), προφανώς κάποιος πρέπει να τον συνετίσει μετά.


----------



## cythere (Jun 5, 2008)

O Bonnet de Cheval διαφημίζει το αιώνιο πολυπολιτισμικό πνεύμα φιλοξενίας και ανεκτικότητας των Ελλήνων. Εύγε!
Μα ποιος τούς ψηφίζει όλους αυτούς;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg1UzN3VH7I&eurl=http://www.press-gr.blogspot.com


----------



## peacock (Jun 5, 2008)

stathis said:


> Κι ύστερα πήγε να κάνει _τρίπλες καρωτίδων_...


Ναι, για ν' αποφύγει το _μπαϊμπάς_...
http://kardiologia.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post_7126.html



zephyrous said:


> Η αναπαραγωγή *συνετίζεται* με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις.


Μα τι μαρτύριο είν' αυτό...;


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 5, 2008)

Λειτουργία *ραδίου*

Μη βιαστείτε να μειδιάσετε! Θα μπορούσε να είναι σωστό, αν περιλαμβανόταν στην αυτοβιογραφία της Μαρίας Κιουρί, στην ενότητα που αναφέρεται στις μελέτες της για τη ραδιενέργεια. Δυστυχώς για όλους μας, αναφέρεται στη λειτουργία του ραδιοφώνου.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 5, 2008)

Πολύ πράμα!
The actual device: *η πραγματικότητα της συσκευής*!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Βρε Ζεφ (δακρυσμένη από τα γέλια με όλα αυτά), μήπως μπορείς να βρεις και την εκδοχή του κειμένου πριν την πρώτη επιμέλεια; Έτσι, για να πέσουμε και από τις καρέκλες! :-D


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 5, 2008)

Εδώ θα το βρεις!
Υπενθυμίζω ότι κάνω επιμέλεια σε... επιμέλεια!


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Μόλις το είδα στον Σκάι: καταδίωξη με μπάτσους και ο φυγάς καθώς τρέχει πέφτει πάνω σε ένα από τα περιπολικά. 
Λέει ο μπάτσος: It was very funny to see him falling on the *cruiser*...
Γράφει ο υπότιτλος: Ήταν πολύ αστείο που έπεσε πάνω στο *καταδρομικό*.


----------



## YiannisMark (Jun 6, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Εδώ θα το βρεις!
> Υπενθυμίζω ότι κάνω επιμέλεια σε... επιμέλεια!


Μα πού πας και μπλέκεις και συ, παιδί πράμα.... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

Από τα σημερινά Sic! του Michael Quinion:

Vivian Pryles wondered mightily at a caption in The Age, Melbourne, of 3 June. It was under a photograph of a zoo handler facing a very happy animal. "Dokkoon the Asian elephant trumpets her approval at being two months pregnant to Melbourne Zoo handler Dave McKelson". Good work there, Dave. The Age, a bunch of spoilsports, changed the caption for the Web version.

As statements of the bleeding obvious go, Linn Barringer notes, the caption under a video report on the online news site CBS4Denver on 22 May was a beauty: "Police shoot woman with gun."

Elizabeth Rothman found this sentence in Tudor Parfitt's The Lost Ark of the Covenant: "His own luck was mixed. On the one hand, he inadvertently made one of the greatest discoveries in recent times; on the other, he died six years later without knowing it." Seems like the best way to go ...​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2008)

Από το περιοδικό _Ferrari Collection_ (τίτλος φωτογραφίας που δείχνει το φανάρι μιας Φεράρι):
*Οι φάροι καλύπτονται με θήκες από πλέξιγκλας.*

Μείζον ολίσθημα: οι προβολείς του αυτοκινήτου αποδόθηκαν "φάροι" (πιθανότατα επειδή το πρωτότυπο ήταν στη γαλλική, όπου ο προβολέας του αυτοκινήτου είναι _le phare_). Ο _φάρος_ πανάθεμά τον κάνει ζεύγη ψευδόφιλων μονάδων και σε άλλες λατινογενείς και σλαβικές γλώσσες, οπότε προσοχή!


Βουλγαρικά | фар 
Γαλλικά | phare 
Ισπανικά | faro 
Ιταλικά | faro 
Ουκρανικά | фара 
Πορτογαλικά | farol 
Ρουμανικά | far 
Ρωσικά | фара 
Σερβικά | far 
Έλασσον ολίσθημα: τα καλύμματα από πλέξιγκλας δεν είναι θήκες, αλλά πιθανότατα αυτό που επιχειρήθηκε ήταν να αποφευχθεί η επανάληψη "καλύπτονται από καλύμματα". Μία διαφορετική διατύπωση θα βοηθούσε: *Οι προβολείς έχουν καλύμματα από πλέξιγκλας.*

Επειδή δε οι Ψευδόφιλες Μονάδες πάντα δίνουν τροφή σε ολισθήματα, εδώ θα βρείτε ένα άκρως ενδιαφέρον νήμα (με πολλά τέτοια ζεύγη ΨΜ, συζήτηση για την ελληνική απόδοση του _false friends_, χρησιμότατες παραπομπές κλπ) - μέχρι φυσικά ν' αδειάσει λίγο ο Νίκος και να δημιουργήσει κάτι ανάλογο και δωπέρα. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

Προφανώς το Greenwich το γνωρίζετε και εσείς, έχετε φωτογραφίες από το Cutty Sark, το καλοδιατηρημένο ιστιοφόρο, στη *στεγνή αποβάθρα* δίπλα στο λιμάνι, και έχετε επισκεφθεί το Royal Greenwich Observatory, στην κορυφή του Greenwich Park, μέσα από το κτίριο του οποίου περνά ο ομώνυμος μεσημβρινός.
http://www.in2life.gr/escape/infoguide/articles/145948/article.aspx?apg=3
Από κάποιον που ξέχασε να συμβουλευτεί το λεξικό του.

Στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία φιλοξενείται σχετική επιστολή του πλοίαρχου του Ε.Ν. Φρίξου Δήμου:

Γλώσσα ναυτιλίας

Είναι αλήθεια απογοητευτικό στη "ναυτική" χώρα μας ο πολύς κόσμος και ειδικότερα αυτοί που είναι ταγμένοι να υπηρετούν την ελληνική γλώσσα να έχουν πλήρη σύγχυση ("τρικυμία εν κρανίω") για κάθε θέμα που αφορά τη ναυτιλία... Μπερδεύουν το αράζω με το... προσαράζω, αλλάζουν το γένος της προβλήτας σε... αρσενικό, "αναβαθμίζουν" τον πλοίαρχο και πρώτο μηχανικό σε... ναυτεργάτη και μεταφράζουν το dry dock (μόνιμη δεξαμενή) σε στεγνή... αποβάθρα!! Τις προάλλες πάλι ακούστηκε, από τηλεοπτικό κρατικό κανάλι, πως απαγορεύτηκε ο ελλιμενισμός πλοίου με φορτίο ηλιέλαιου και ότι έμεινε "δεμένο" έξω από το λιμάνι. Τα καράβια δένουν (πλαγιοδετούν, πρυμνοδετούν, προδετούν) μόνο μέσα στα λιμάνια όπου υπάρχουν, προστατευμένες από τις δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες, οι απαραίτητες και κατάλληλες εγκαταστάσεις (προβλήτες, κρηπιδώματα, αποβάθρες κ.λπ.). Όσα από τα πλοία, για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, παραμένουν εκτός, συνήθως αγκυροβολούν, αφού είναι αδύνατο να δέσουν. Το λήμμα όμως "δένω" στη ναυτική ορολογία έχει και τη σημασία του παροπλίζω, αλλά ναυλωμένο, επανδρωμένο και φορτωμένο καράβι δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί παροπλισμένο!».


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τον κύριο πλοίαρχο και επαυξάνω! Μόλις χτες είχα μια συζήτηση που αφορούσε την άγνοια της πλειονότητας των μεταφραστών γι' αυτά τα θέματα, με αποτέλεσμα να μεταφράζουν τον υποκελευστή ως υποπλοίαρχο, να μην πω μάλιστα και πλωτάρχη.

Μια μικρή ένσταση μόνο: ο προβλήτας δεν είναι λάθος.
προβλήτας ο : (σπάν.) η προβλήτα. [λόγ. < αρχ. προβλής ὁ (& ἡ) αιτ. -ῆτα (ελνστ.: και για τεχνητό)]


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 8, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μια μικρή ένσταση μόνο: ο προβλήτας δεν είναι λάθος.
> προβλήτας ο : (σπάν.) η προβλήτα. [λόγ. < αρχ. προβλής ὁ (& ἡ) αιτ. -ῆτα (ελνστ.: και για τεχνητό)]



Αν όμως η πιάτσα το αγνοεί, και εσύ υποτίθεται ότι αναπαράγεις τη γλώσσα της στο κείμενό σου, τότε μάλον είναι και παραείναι λάθος.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2008)

Συμφωνώ οτι όταν μιλάς ή γράφεις στην καθημερινή γλώσσα, θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το θηλυκό, αλλά, στην εταιρεία που δουλεύω, οι μηχανικοί του "λιμενικού" τμήματος πάντα γράφουν "ο προβλήτας" στα σχέδιά και τα κείμενά τους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2008)

Και από την "υπηρεσία" μου 24 χρόνια στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, γνωρίζω τη χρήση του αρσενικού προβλήτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2008)

Ε, λογική τη βλέπω την ύπαρξη του αρσενικού - για να προσφέρει και τη φαλλική διάσταση του πράγματος (ενν. της προβλήτας).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2008)

Στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του Mega λέει η κυρία Ομπάμα:
I don't lose sleep over it.
Μετάφραση:
Δεν είμαι χαλαρή γι' αυτό.


----------



## danae (Jun 9, 2008)

Από πανσιόν στο Μόναχο, όπου υπήρχε μια επιγραφή σε διάφορες γλώσσες:
"Ίνα χάρις κλείω θύρα άνεπ [sic] θόρυβος. Χάρις."
Αυτό θα πει να ξέρεις να χρησιμοποιείς το λεξικό!


----------



## andy (Jun 10, 2008)

Από συνέντευξη του Ρεχάγκελ ενόψει του αποψινού αγώνα: 
"Πάντα θα υπάρχει ένας *άστατος *παράγοντας, αλλά έχουμε 23 παίκτες και είμαστε όλοι σε καλή κατάσταση". 
http://www.in.gr/Sports/Events/Euro/2008/Article.aspx?lngEntityID=908483
Και καλά αυτό, είναι μεταφραστικό λάθος.

Αλλά αυτό;;; Που το είπε ο ίδιος;
_Με χιούμορ αντιμέτωπισε στην αρχή ο «χερ Οτο» την ερώτηση αν οι παίκτες είναι έτοιμοι ψυχολογικά. «Εγώ νιώθω πάντα καλά. Είμαι υγιής, είμαι 34 χρόνια παντρεμένος με την Μπεάτε, τι μπορεί να μου συμβεί;»._

Να αρπάξει η Μπεάτε τον πλάστη και να σε περιλάβει, αυτό μπορεί να σου συμβεί, που μου κάνεις και χιούμορ, τρομάρα σου!


----------



## danae (Jun 10, 2008)

Υπέροχος είναι και ο μπλε οδηγός της Hachette για την Ισπανία. Προφανώς έχει μεταφραστεί από τα Γαλλικά, γιατί έχει διάφορα ωραία, όπως την ισπανική πόλη "Σαιν Ζακ ντε Κομποστέλα", το "Βαλαντολίντ", το "θέντρο ντε θιουντάντ", τη "χουέρτα" και άλλα. 

Απ' τα καλύτερα είναι ο "Κάρολος Κουΐντος" (Carlos Quinto, δηλαδή ο Πέμπτος), που μάλιστα σχηματίζει τη γενική ως εξής: του Κάρολου Κουΐντου!

Το καλύτερο απ' όλα, όμως, είναι το ακόλουθο που βρίσκεται σε ένα σημείο σχετικό με το μητροπολιτικό ναό της Βαλένθια:
"Στο κέντρο ενός αλαβάστρινου προσερείσματος σε γοτθικό "λουλουδισμένο" στυλ στολισμένου με ανάγλυφα από τον φλωρεντίνο Πογκιμπόνσι και που σχημάτιζε το πίσω μέρος του χορού προτού να μεταφερθεί εδώ το 18ο, αι. πολύτιμος κάλυκας κομμένος πάνω σε ανατολίτικο αχάτη, σε χρώμα μπλε σμαραγδί, που τα παιγνιδίσματα του φωτός τον κάνουν να γίνεται και μέχρι πορφυρός. Σύμφωνα με το θρύλο θα ήταν ο Άγιος Γκράαλ που τον έστειλε ο Άγιος Λαυρέντιος στη Χουέσκα, την εποχή των διωγμών του Αυτοκράτορα Βαλεντινιανού. Ο βασιλιάς της Αραγωνίας Αλφόνσος Ε' τον πήγε από το μοναστήρι του Σαν Χουαν ντε λα Πένα και τον δώρισε στη Μητρόπολη της Βαλένθια ".

Μαγικός σουρεαλισμός, ελληνικό πρωτοποριακό μεταφραστικό ρεύμα!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 10, 2008)

Χμ.. άραγε του βάλανε καμιά κορδέλα του Αγίου Γκράαλ όταν τον πήγανε πεσκέσι;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2008)

Εννοείται! Ήταν ταμένος στο συνάδελφό του, τον Άη Ανθόνιο (μεγάλη η χάρη του), χωρίς κορδελάκι θα τον πήγαιναν;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2008)

Στη χθεσινή ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του στον RealFM ο Κώστας Τσαρούχας λέει (αναφερόμενος στους σεισμολόγους): "ως άλλοι μάντης Κάλχας, ως νέοι μάντης Κάλχας, με ήτα" (μην τυχόν και νομίσουμε ότι εννοούσε "μάντεις") - δηλαδή ενικός "ο μάντης Κάλχας", πληθυντικός "οι μάντης Κάλχας"... μάλλον κάνα trademark εταιρικής επωνυμίας πρέπει να είναι ετούτο το Mandis Kalkhas™.


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2008)

Δανάη, το εύρημά σου είναι κελεπούρι. Τον άγιο Γκράαλ θα σου τον κλέψω οπωσδήποτε.

Βλέπεις, η Στρατιά των Ανύπαρχτων
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/stratia.html
χρειάζεται τον προστάτη άγιό της!


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2008)

Φίλος μου που το διαβάζει, μου λέει ότι τελευταία το in.gr έχει κωμικοτραγικά ελληνικά.

Παράδειγμα σημερινό, λέει, το "έλαβαν μια νίκη"
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=909093&lngDtrID=245


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 11, 2008)

Λοιπόν, sarant, στο μυαλό μου είσαι! Σήμερα το πρωί διάβαζα στο in.gr ότι το κάπνισμα προκαλεί "διανοητική έκπτωση"! Έψαξα στο Google, και όντως υπήρχαν κάμποσα ευρήματα (τα περισσότερα σε σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο). Από την άλλη, μήπως κάνω εγώ τόσο λάθος πια;


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2008)

sarant said:


> Φίλος μου που το διαβάζει, μου λέει ότι τελευταία το in.gr έχει κωμικοτραγικά ελληνικά.


Ναι, τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια...



sarant said:


> Παράδειγμα σημερινό, λέει, το "έλαβαν μια νίκη"


Ξέχασες να γράψεις ότι το υποκείμενο του "έλαβαν μια νίκη" είναι το έθνος του Ιράν...

(Καλύτερα ελληνικά μιλούσε ο Γκμοχ χθες βράδυ στην ΝΕΤ.)


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Από την άλλη, μήπως κάνω εγώ τόσο λάθος πια;


Ναι, καιρός να κόψεις το κάπνισμα. 

Σοβαρά, νομίζω ότι η έκπτωση είναι οκ εδώ. Νομίζω επίσης ότι χρησιμοποιείται από ανθρώπους του ιατρικού χώρου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2008)

stathis said:


> Ξέχασες να γράψεις ότι το υποκείμενο του "έλαβαν μια νίκη" είναι το έθνος του Ιράν...


Καλά, αυτό κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι κακομεταφρασμένα αγγλικά.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 11, 2008)

Βιάστηκα να κρίνω! Τώρα το είδα στον Μπαμπινιώτη!
Αχ, καιρός να αρχίσω το κάπνισμα!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 11, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Βιάστηκα να κρίνω! Τώρα το είδα στον Μπαμπινιώτη!
> Αχ, καιρός να αρχίσω το κάπνισμα!



Και με κάπνισμα και χωρίς, μια έκπτωση θα την έχεις πάντα!!! χιχιχιιχιχιχιχιχιχιχ!!!! 


(Τετάρτη έφτασε...απλά υπενθυμίζω!)


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 11, 2008)

Ναι, Χριστίνα, θα φέρω τα λαθραία τσιγάρα που ζήτησες!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 11, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Ναι, Χριστίνα, θα φέρω τα λαθραία τσιγάρα που ζήτησες!



Να τα φέρεις την Παρασκευή γιατί αύριο δεν θα είναι κανείς να παραλάβει!!!


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 11, 2008)

Μήνυμα ελήφθη, ροζ πάνθηρα!


----------



## danae (Jun 11, 2008)

Για να επανέλθουμε, σε άρθρο της ηλεκτρονικής Ελευθεροτυπίας σχετικά με την υπόθεση Σεργιανόπουλου αναφερόταν ότι οι αρχές επρόκειτο να *τακτοποιήσουν *τα δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα που βρέθηκαν στο χώρο...

Παραθέτω το πρωτότυπο: "Οι αστυνομικοί καλούνται να *τακτοποιήσουν *πλήθος δακτυλικών αποτυπωμάτων που βρέθηκαν στο διαμέρισμα και γενετικό υλικό".


----------



## andy (Jun 11, 2008)

danae said:


> Για να επανέλθουμε, σε άρθρο της ηλεκτρονικής Ελευθεροτυπίας σχετικά με την υπόθεση Σεργιανόπουλου αναφερόταν ότι οι αρχές επρόκειτο να *τακτοποιήσουν *τα δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα που βρέθηκαν στο χώρο...



Ε μα ναι, τι, να 'ρθει κάνας ξένος και να τα βρει ατακτοποίητα; Ντροπή!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2008)

Πιθανή εξήγηση για το "τακτοποιήσουν"- για να κάνουμε το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου. Ο spell checker δεν ήξερε το ρήμα "ταυτοποιήσουν" και το διόρθωσε, δηλαδή το έκανε σαν τα μούτρα του.


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2008)

Σε σχέση με τον άγιο Γκράαλ (βοήθειά μας), είχα πει ότι θα το κλέψω και την τήρησα την υπόσχεσή μου:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/stgraal.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Ενημερώθηκα μέσω Glos Inform για μια εκδήλωση με θέμα την ελληνική γλώσσα που έγινε στο αμερικανικό κογκρέσο. Όπως έγραψε ο Μιχάλης Καλαμαράς: «το κλίμα της εκδήλωσης δεν ήταν πολύ καλό — μόνο ο ίδιος ο Γκας Πορτοκάλος φαίνεται ότι έλειπε, το πνεύμα του πάντως ήταν εκεί...».

Επισκέφτηκα κι εγώ τη σχετική σελίδα για να ενημερωθώ (μη χάσω...). Ξαναδιάβασα (πρώτη μπουκιά και κόκαλο) το παραμύθι για τη μία ψήφο (και αν δεν ξέρετε τις λεπτομέρειες, έχουμε καλύτερο ξεναγό εδώ να σας το εξηγήσει), αλλά έμαθα επίσης (ούτε αυτό το ήξερα) ότι «οι Αρχαίοι Έλληνες αναβάθμισαν το *ορατόριο* από το μέρος που γίνονταν οι διάφορες αφηγήσεις στο πρωταρχικό μέσο λήψης των πολιτικών και νομικών αποφάσεων».

Μπερδεύτηκα, κάτι θυμόμουν ότι οι Ιταλοί είχαν να κάνουν κάτι με το ορατόριο πριν το πιάσουν ο Μπαχ κι ο Χέντελ, ξαναδιάβασα το απόσπασμα, είδα το «μέρος» και μπερδεύτηκα περισσότερο.

Να υποθέσω ότι κάποιος μετέφρασε έτσι το oratory, τη ρητορεία, τη ρητορική τέχνη; Να 'χει σχέση με την Agora; ΔΞ/ΔΑ. Βοηθήστε με.

Το κείμενο έχει κι άλλα ωραία λαθάκια, αλλά το καλύτερο απ' όλα είναι ένα τυπογραφικό: «ο ακρογωνιαίος λίγος». Από τον καιρό του Ozymandias του Σέλεϊ, πρέπει να είναι το καλύτερο για τους κενόδοξους (για τους... πώς το λένε, πώς το λένε; «πεφυσιωμένους», το θυμήθηκα).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

danae said:


> Για να επανέλθουμε, σε άρθρο της ηλεκτρονικής Ελευθεροτυπίας σχετικά με την υπόθεση Σεργιανόπουλου αναφερόταν ότι οι αρχές επρόκειτο να *τακτοποιήσουν *τα δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα που βρέθηκαν στο χώρο...
> 
> Παραθέτω το πρωτότυπο: "Οι αστυνομικοί καλούνται να *τακτοποιήσουν *πλήθος δακτυλικών αποτυπωμάτων που βρέθηκαν στο διαμέρισμα και γενετικό υλικό".


Για να μην αναφερθούμε στη σύγχυση που επικρατεί στο μυαλό πολλών παντογνωστών δημοσιογραφιζόντων ότι "γενετικό υλικό" σημαίνει σπέρμα...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Το ακόλουθο το μεταφέρω με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη μόνο και μόνο επειδή μου φαίνεται _πολύ_ ακραίο το λάθος, αν και είμαι _απόλυτα_ βέβαιος για το τι διάβασα στους υπότιτλους. *Star, 9/6/08, House MD, Son of Coma Guy:*

Ο Δρ. Χάουζ είναι σ' ένα βενζινάδικο μαζί με τον Γκέιμπ, τον ασθενή που ανένηψε από το κώμα, και ψάχνουν να πάρουν ένα σνακ να φάνε. Στον υπότιτλο βλέπω "κοκαΐνη με σμέουρα" (που πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν πουλιέται τέτοιο πράμα στα βενζινάδικα των Η.Π.Α.), την ώρα που τα γέρικα αφτιά μου ακούν "raspberry cookie". Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι υποτιτλιστές των σειρών της τηλεόρασης δεν μεταφράζουν ακουστικά - έχουν μπροστά τους γραπτό κείμενο... οπότε μου φαίνεται απίστευτο πώς συνέβη ένα τόσο χοντρό λάθος. Να ήταν "raspberry coke" αποκλείεται, αφενός μεν γιατί δεν πουλιέται στις Η.Π.Α., αφετέρου δε επειδή έψαχναν στα ράφια με τα μπισκότα κι όχι στο ψυγείο με τα αναψυκτικά (που, και πάλι, λαθάρα θα 'ταν να αποδιδόταν "κοκαΐνη"). Μα καλά, δεν αισθάνθηκε ο υποτιτλιστής πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την "κοκαΐνη"; Ακόμη αναρωτιέμαι - είναι δυνατόν;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2008)

Ζαζ, δεν ισχύει μόνο για τους υποτιτλιστές. Αν παραθέσω εδώ όλες τις περιπτώσεις που είδα κάποια μετάφραση (είτε ως επιμελητής είτε ως αναγνώστης) και αναφώνησα "Μα καλά, δεν τον/την ενοχλεί αυτό που διαβάζει; Δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι *εντελώς *ασυνάρτητο; Τέτοια αδιαφορία/βλακεία;" τότε θα θέλαμε γύρω στις 150 σελίδες νήμα.


----------



## danae (Jun 12, 2008)

Μην τον κακολογείτε τον άνθρωπο! Παιδεύτηκε να βρει τα σμέουρα κι απ' τη χαρά του για την επιτυχία έχασε το cookie... Αφήστε που είναι τόσο κακοπληρωμένος ο υποτιτλισμός που ποιος κοιτάζει δεύτερη φορά τι έγραψε...


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2008)

Ένας λόρδος στα κατσάβραχα

Φίλος που είδε αυτά που έγραψα εδώ για το in.gr, μου έκανε δριμύτατες παρατηρήσεις ότι παρέλειψα να αναφέρω ένα δικό του εύρημα που μου το είχε υποδείξει παλιότερα.

Λοιπόν, έστω κι αν έχει χάσει την επικαιρότητά του, το in.gr ανακάλυψε πως στις γραμμές των ταλιμπάνων στο Αφγανιστάν έχει προσχωρήσει κι ένας άγγλος σερ, ο σερ Μ. Μακίλχεϊλ.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=877420

Μόνο που το Μ. δεν είναι Μάλκολμ ή Μόρτιμερ αλλά Μοχάμεντ και ο σερ δεν είναι σερ αλλά Σερ.



Mod: Προστέθηκε τεκμηρίωση για να μην αλλάξουν κάποια στιγμή και τα ψάχνουμε.


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

Λοιπόν, να κάνουμε ειδικό νήμα για το in.gr, το κέρδισαν με το σπαθί τους!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2008)

Χτες το βράδυ στο Ημερολόγιο της Μπρίτζετ Τζόουνς:

So how do you feel about this whole situation in Chechnya?
Μετάφραση:
Πώς σου φαίνεται το θέμα *του Τσέτσνια*;


----------



## curry (Jun 14, 2008)

Ναι, ναι, το είδα κι εγώ και κοπανιόμουν! Και το επανέλαβε κιόλας. Βρε τον παλιο-Τσέτσνια.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2008)

danae said:


> Αφήστε που είναι τόσο κακοπληρωμένος ο υποτιτλισμός που ποιος κοιτάζει δεύτερη φορά τι έγραψε...



Μόνο που στο δικό μου ποστ μιλούσα για (όχι απαραιτήτως κακοπληρωμένες) "κανονικές"* μεταφράσεις.

*σόρι, φίλοι υποτιτλιστές, αλήθεια, εσείς πώς λέτε "ό,τι άλλο, εκτός από υποτιτλισμό";


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2008)

Star, 13/6/08, House MD, Words and Deeds:

If you don't go to a doctor to have it treated...
Αν δες πας σε γιατρό για να μην απολυθείς...

Ακόμη ξύνω το κεφάλι μου να βρω πού το είδε το "να μην απολυθείς" ο υποτιτλιστής...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 14, 2008)

sarant said:


> Mod: Προστέθηκε τεκμηρίωση για να μην αλλάξουν κάποια στιγμή και τα ψάχνουμε.


H προαγωγή από απλό tribesman σε φύλαρχο ήταν λόγω της δημοσιότητας που πήρε; Κάτι σαν τον Τσίπρα ας πούμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2008)

*Χάρη στα Ελληνικά...*

...που γνωρίζουν μερικοί δημοσιογράφοι, έχουμε κι εμείς κάτι να γράφουμε στις γλωσσικές γκάφες. 

Από τα σημερινά ΝΕΑ






Από το ΛΚΝ:
χάρη 
(ως επίρρ.) στην προθετική έκφραση χάρη σε κπ. ή κτ., με τη βοήθεια ή με τη συμβολή κάποιου προσώπου ή πράγματος: χάρη σ' εσένα / στη βοήθειά σου πέτυχα. 
(έκφρ.) λόγου* ~ / χάριν. παραδείγματος* ~ / χάριν. ~ / χάριν γούστου*. [αρχ. χάρ(ις) μεταπλ. -η κατά τα άλλα θηλ. σε -η & λόγ. προσαρμ. στη δημοτ. του χάρις (δες λ.)]


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 14, 2008)

Αυτές οι 16 περιοχές "θεμελιώθηκαν" επί υπουργίας Σουφλιά ή από την εποχή των Eλ; (Ο Δημοσθένης τώρα δικαιώνεται.)


----------



## sarant (Jun 14, 2008)

Ο Τσέτσνια παρουσιάστηκε στη Στρατιά:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/tsetsnia.html


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2008)

Παιδιά, έχω πάθει αφυδάτωση απ' τα δάκρυα που ρίχνω απ' το πολύ το γέλιο εδώ πέρα: http://anaconda.taragana.net/new-forum-for-anaconda-theme/el/ (πάνω δεξιά):


> Μεταφραστής Stats
> *426440* μεταφρασμένες σελίδες που εξυπηρετούνται κοντά Χρυσός Plugin μεταφραστών Angsuman από Μάιος 2007.
> Κρύπτη που χτυπιέται: *91.317*
> Δεσποινίδα κρύπτης: *8.683*


Τη θέλω πολύ αυτήν τη δεσποινίδα που χτυπιέται στην κρύπτη να τη γνωρίσω! 

Για να μην χτυπιέστε πάντως εσείς να ανακαλύψετε τι εννοεί εδώ ο ποιητής (είναι γνωστή, άλλωστε, η λεξιπενία που δέρνει τα Ελληνόπουλα), ιδού η αντιστοίχιση:
*Κρύπτη που χτυπιέται: Cache hit*
*Δεσποινίδα κρύπτης: Cache miss*


Και οι τρελές μεταφράσεις από το RSS Feeds (κάτω αριστερά):

Windows Vista: How to Install Second OS / Manage Boot Configuration Easily = *Vista παραθύρων: πώς να εγκαταστήσει το δεύτερο OS/djahejrjstej'te τη διαμόρφωση μποτών εύκολα*
Dating Spam = *Χρονολόγηση spam*
How To: PHP Script To Windows EXE File Generation = *Πώς σε: Χειρόγραφο πέσος Φιλιππίνων στην παραγωγή αρχείων παραθύρων EXE*
US Non-Immigrant Visa Application Rejects Firefox Users = *Χρήστες Firefox απορριμάτων εφαρμογής αμερικανικών μη-που έχουν μεταναστεύσει θεωρήσεων*
Ευτυχώς που ανακάλυψα ότι η ΡΗΡ είναι απλώς πέσος Φιλιππίνων (κι εγώ που πάλευα ο μαύρος να τη μάθω) - τώρα θα πάω απλώς στην τράπεζα να την πάρω σ' όσο συνάλλαγμα σηκώνει ο κουμπαράς μου. Και μετά θα ασχοληθώ με τη διαμόρφωση των μποτών του υπολογιστή μου, κι είμαι τζάμι - οπότε μετά σένιος κάνω και λίγη χρονολόγηση σε κάνα μπαράκι!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 15, 2008)

Zazula said:


> [*]US Non-Immigrant Visa Application Rejects Firefox Users = *Χρήστες Firefox απορριμάτων εφαρμογής αμερικανικών μη-που έχουν μεταναστεύσει θεωρήσεων*



Τα τρέεεενααα που φύυυυγαν αγάαααπες μου πήρανεεεεε


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> H προαγωγή από απλό tribesman σε φύλαρχο ήταν λόγω της δημοσιότητας που πήρε;



Διαβάστε εδώ για την όλη αναβάθμιση του φτωχού Σερού σε τιτλούχο Σκοτσέζο (κάτι σαν Σον Κόνερι) και σε ρόλο φύλαρχου (εδώ φτάνουμε στο The Man Who Would Be King) από τους νεοκίπλινγκ του in.gr.


Στο επόμενο επεισόδιο έχουμε μια αντίστροφη κατασκευή, υποβάθμιση μάλλον.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2008)

Το μυστικό του βράχου των κρεμασμένων

Picnic at Hanging Rock

Γιατί έχει μεταφραστεί έτσι;
Αφού:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanging_Rock,_Victoria
Hanging Rock contains numerous distinctive rock formations, including the 'Hanging Rock' itself (*a boulder suspended between other boulders*, under which is the main entrance path)...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2008)

Όταν ψάχνεις να βρεις λογική στην απόδοση των τίτλων των ταινιών, ματαιοπονείς. Όση σχέση είχε το "Καμιά πατρίδα για τους μελλοθάνατους" με το "No country for old men".


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2008)

Αστεία είναι η ερμηνεία εδώ:

Ξεχωριστή αναφορά αξίζει να κάνουμε σε δύο αυστραλέζικες ταινίες: «Το μυστικό του βράχου των κρεμασμένων» (πρωτότυπος τίτλος: «Πικνίκ στο βράχο των κρεμασμένων») του Πίτερ Γουίαρ...

Χάθηκε εκεί να πει «Πικνίκ στο Χάνγκινγκ Ροκ», «... στον Κρεμαστό Βράχο», «... στον Μετέωρο Βράχο»;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 15, 2008)

Όσον αφορά τους τίτλους ταινιών, νομίζω ότι ο σκοπός είναι συνήθως να βρούμε έναν τίτλο να πουλάει, και όχι να αποδώσουμε τον πρωτότυπο. Δηλαδή όπου μπορούμε να βάλουμε σεξ, έρωτα, θάνατο, βία, νεκρούς και λοιπά παρόμοια, τα βάζουμε. Χαρακτηριστική είναι η περίπτωση της ταινίας "Gosford Park", την οποία είχα δει στην Αγγλία. Όταν συζητούσα τις εντυπώσεις μου με άλλους που την είχαν δει στην Ελλάδα (και την είχαν βρει βαρετή), τους ρώτησα αν περίμεναν ότι θα γινόταν φόνος. 

_"Φυσικά, αφού η ταινία λέγεται Έγκλημα στο Γκόσφορντ Παρκ!"_


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 16, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τον Λεξοπλαστ. 

Μάλλον το βάλανε έτσι γιατί ακούγεται πιο εντυπωσιακό και "μεγαλόστομο".

Ακούς τον βράχο των κρεμασμένων και λες "πω πωωωω!".

Ενώ το Χάνγκινγκ Ρόκ... ε για εμάς δεν λέει πολλά.


----------



## danae (Jun 18, 2008)

Zazula, νομίζω ότι η μηχανική μετάφραση είναι εκτός συναγωνισμού!

Από ντοκιμαντέρ για το δαιμονισμό στο sky: ένα κοριτσάκι θεωρήθηκε δαιμονισμένο κι οι γονείς του, απελπισμένοι αφού δεν μπορούσαν να το συνεφέρουν, απευθύνθηκαν σε έναν σαμάνο. Στον υπότιτλο, όμως, δεν ήταν σαμάνος αλλά ο Σάμαν! 

Κι εδώ το πρόβλημα, νομίζω, οφείλεται στην έλλειψη γενικότερης μόρφωσης. Δεν αρκεί να ξέρεις μια γλώσσα για να μπορείς να μεταφράζεις (αξιοπρεπώς).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2008)

Δανάη, εκτός αν έδειχνε σαφώς ότι νόμιζε ότι ήταν κύριο όνομα και όχι ιδιότητα, δεν είναι εντελώς λάθος να μην έχει την κατάληξη -ος.
Αναφέρεται και στο λεξικό του in.gr , αλλά και στο answers.com ως σαμάν(ος).


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> ...Χαρακτηριστική είναι η περίπτωση της ταινίας "Gosford Park", την οποία είχα δει στην Αγγλία. Όταν συζητούσα τις εντυπώσεις μου με άλλους που την είχαν δει στην Ελλάδα (και την είχαν βρει βαρετή), τους ρώτησα αν περίμεναν ότι θα γινόταν φόνος.
> 
> _"Φυσικά, αφού η ταινία λέγεται Έγκλημα στο Γκόσφορντ Παρκ!"_



Αυτό το σκηνικό που περιγράφει ο Λεξο μου θυμίζει μια ελληνική ταινία 3ης κατηγορίας, όπου ο Σταυρίδης κάνει 4 διαφορετικούς χαρακτήρες, αδέλφια υποτίθεται, μεταξύ των οποίων και μια ηλικιωμένη που είχε γράψει ένα αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα. Το βιβλίο λεγόταν "Ο δολοφόνος ήταν ο γιατρός" (!!!) και η συγγραφέας-Σταυρίδης αναρωτιόταν γιατί άραγε είχε πουλήσει μόνο δύο αντίτυπα...


----------



## sarant (Jun 18, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Αυτό το σκηνικό που περιγράφει ο Λεξο μου θυμίζει μια ελληνική ταινία 3ης κατηγορίας, όπου ο Σταυρίδης κάνει 4 διαφορετικούς χαρακτήρες, αδέλφια υποτίθεται, μεταξύ των οποίων και μια ηλικιωμένη που είχε γράψει ένα αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα. Το βιβλίο λεγόταν "Ο δολοφόνος ήταν ο γιατρός" (!!!) και η συγγραφέας-Σταυρίδης αναρωτιόταν γιατί άραγε είχε πουλήσει μόνο δύο αντίτυπα...



Πες το Χρυσόστομη! Θέλω να πω, έχω γράψει κι εγώ ένα σημείωμα, που εμπνέεται από τον Σταυρίδη συγγραφέα:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/giatros.html

και το είδε ένας παλιός φίλος με διδακτορικό στον Σταυρίδη και αμφισβήτησε την ύπαρξη της ταινίας.

Οπότε, το Αλζχάημερ δεν έχει προχωρήσει τόσο.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 18, 2008)

Καλέ πώς δεν υπάρχει!! Σίγουρα θα τη θυμάται και η Pink που είναι καθηγήτρια στο θέμα "Ελληνική Κωμωδία".


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 18, 2008)

Με φώναξε κανεις; Καλέ, και βέβαια υπάρχει η ταινία. Μια χαρά τα λέτε και οι δυο σας!


----------



## danae (Jun 18, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Δανάη, εκτός αν έδειχνε σαφώς ότι νόμιζε ότι ήταν κύριο όνομα και όχι ιδιότητα, δεν είναι εντελώς λάθος να μην έχει την κατάληξη -ος.



Αναμφίβολα νόμιζε ότι ήταν κύριο όνομα! Το έγραφε πάντα με κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Και με τον τόνο στην παραλήγουσα: Σάμαν.


----------



## danae (Jun 19, 2008)

Το εντόπισε φίλη σε υποτίτλους και μου το έστειλε:

Λέει: "you treat them right and this is how they pay you back" και γράφει ο υποτιτλιστής: "φέρεσαι καλά και να πώς πληρώνουν την πλάτη σου"...


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

danae said:


> Λέει: "you treat them right and this is how they pay you back" και γράφει ο υποτιτλιστής: "φέρεσαι καλά και να πώς πληρώνουν την πλάτη σου"...


Έλα! Δεν το πιστεύω πια. Στο μέλλον, θα ζητάω τεκμηρίωση. Γιουτιουμπάκι!

Αυτά δεν μπαίνουν στην κατηγορία της μπανανόφλουδας που πατάμε κάποιες φορές. Αυτά ξεπερνούν τη μηχανική μετάφραση (ή μήπως όχι; τους μεταχειρίζεστε σωστούς και έτσι σας πληρώνουν πίσω).


----------



## danae (Jun 19, 2008)

ΜΜ - υποτιτλιστής: 1-1.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Αυτό το σκηνικό που περιγράφει ο Λεξο μου θυμίζει μια ελληνική ταινία 3ης κατηγορίας, όπου ο Σταυρίδης κάνει 4 διαφορετικούς χαρακτήρες, αδέλφια υποτίθεται, μεταξύ των οποίων και μια ηλικιωμένη που είχε γράψει ένα αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα. Το βιβλίο λεγόταν "Ο δολοφόνος ήταν ο γιατρός" (!!!) και η συγγραφέας-Σταυρίδης αναρωτιόταν γιατί άραγε είχε πουλήσει μόνο δύο αντίτυπα...




Κι εμένα μου θυμίζει ένα βιβλίο της Άγκαθα Κρίστι που διάβασα (δυστυχώς) στα ελληνικά, που στα αγγλικά λέγεται After the funeral και στα ελληνικά «Ο σατανάς με την πλερέζα» (πάλι καλά που δε μας είπαν ποια ακριβώς από τους υπόπτους ήταν η δολοφόνος). Εννοείται φυσικά ότι οι ύποπτοι ήταν καμιά δεκαριά, οι μισοί άντρες και οι υπόλοιποι γυναίκες. Φοβερή η σκέψη του εκδότη!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 24, 2008)

Παραθέτω μικρό απόσπασμα από ταξιδιωτικό οδηγό, πρόκειται για περιγραφή υπαίθριας αγοράς, όπου υποθέτω από τα ...συμφραζόμενα ότι πωλούνται κυρίως τρόφιμα και όχι ρούχα ή άλλα εμπορεύματα:

_Σε αντίθεση με την (το όνομα άλλης αγοράς), αυτό είναι ένα πρακτικό και λειτουργικό μέρος, που είναι αφιερωμένο πιο πολύ στην εσωτερική ενίσχυση παρά στην εξωτερική διακόσμηση._

Αναρωτιέμαι, τι να έγραφε άραγε το πρωτότυπο...


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Your slip is showing: Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες (3)*

Χτες βράδυ στο Law & Order, γίνεται συζήτηση σχετικά με το αν τα βίαια ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια ενδέχεται να οδηγήσουν και σε πράξεις βίας, και ακολουθεί η εξής φράση (στο περίπου, δεν θυμάμαι τα ακριβή λόγια):

(Violent video games are said to have influenced several acts of violence,) *Columbine *being the most prominent example.

Μετάφραση
... με *την **κολομπίνα *να είναι ...

Θα μου πεις, γιατί να ξέρει ο υποτιτλιστής τι άλλο είναι το Columbine; Να ξέρει, γμτ μου, ή να ψάξει να βρει. Του φαίνεται δηλαδή λογικό η κολομπίνα να είναι βίαιο παιχνίδι;

Wikipedia: _The Columbine High School massacre occurred on Tuesday, April 20, 1999, at Columbine High School in Columbine in unincorporated Jefferson County, Colorado, near Denver and Littleton. Two students, Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold, embarked on a shooting rampage, killing 12 students and a teacher, as well as wounding 23 others, before committing suicide. It is the fourth-deadliest school killing in United States history, after the 1927 Bath School disaster, 2007 Virginia Tech massacre and the 1966 University of Texas massacre, and is the deadliest high school shooting.
_


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2008)

*Hannah->Άννα*

Εγώ πάλι έβλεπα το περασμένο Σ/Κ μια ταινία στο σινεμά (made of honour), όπου το όνομα της πρωταγωνίστριας ήταν Hannah, αλλά σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ταινίας είχε γίνει Άννα. 

Ίσως, επειδή έχει λιγότερα γράμματα; Ποιός ξέρει...

Αν και δεν ήταν μόνο αυτό, αλλά τα άλλα δεν τα συγκράτησα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2008)

andy said:


> Χτες βράδυ στο Law & Order, γίνεται συζήτηση σχετικά με το αν τα βίαια ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια ενδέχεται να οδηγήσουν και σε πράξεις βίας, και ακολουθεί η εξής φράση (στο περίπου, δεν θυμάμαι τα ακριβή λόγια):
> 
> (Violent video games are said to have influenced several acts of violence,) *Columbine *being the most prominent example.
> 
> ...


 
Προφανώς ήταν προβολή σε επανάληψη, andy: [URL="http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,162.msg101881.html#msg101881"]Η φονική κολομπίνα...[/URL]


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2008)

Όχι μόνο έχουμε τα ίδια γούστα στις σειρές, αγαπητέ Ζαζ, αλλά το μάτι μας πέφτει και στα ίδια μεταφραστικά μαργαριτάρια. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2008)

Σχολιαστής (εκπαιδευτικός) για τα αποτελέσματα των εισαγωγικών εξετάσεων στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση ("Συμβαίνει τώρα", ΝΕΤ, 25/6) λέει: «η πίεση που εξασκούν». Να σημειώσουμε ότι το _ασκώ_ μπορεί να απολεξικοποιήθηκε, όχι όμως και το _εξασκώ_. Τα δύο ρήματα συμπίπτουν _σε μέρος_ της σημασίας τους, αλλά το _ασκώ_ έχει κι άλλες — κι εδώ έχουμε ένα σημείο όπου το μόνο σωστό είναι: «η πίεση που ασκούν».

Ο Παπαδημούλης στην εκπομπή Zoom της ΝΕΤ λέει: «των λοχίων» αναφερόμενος σε συγκεκριμένα κομματικά στελέχη. Διστάζει, βέβαια, λίγο όταν το εκφέρει, αλλά μάλλον κείνο το "λοφίων" ασκεί ακατανίκητη έλξη.  (Ούτε καν *λοχείων δεν θα μπορούσε να 'ναι κι ας τίκτουν σκάνδαλα οι λοχίες στρατηγοί των κομμάτων — και τα δυο τους είναι lo<x>ión· λοχιών & λοχειών.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

Και μια και πιάσαμε τα Λεβ- κάπου αλλού...

Υπάρχει η τάση κάποιων ιταλομαθών να κάνουν το «Φιόρο του Λεβάντε» του Ξενόπουλου *_Φιόρε_.

Έτσι δίνει το biblionet ακόμα κι αυτό το βιβλίο:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2008)

*Φτωχές (και πλούσιες;) προγνώσεις*

Από το in.gr:
Η μετάσταση στο συκώτι είναι πολύ συχνή σε πολλούς τύπους όγκου και συχνά συνδέεται με φτωχή πρόγνωση και χαμηλά ποσοστά επιβίωσης.

Προφανώς θα υπάρχει και πλούσια πρόγνωση.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Κι όμως οι γιατροί το λένε συχνά. Προφανώς είναι αγγλισμός, αλλά το λένε...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2008)

Καλά, κανένας δεν κατηγόρησε τους γιατρούς ότι 
1) μιλάνε σωστά Ελληνικά
2) εφαρμόζουν αυτά που συνιστούν στους ασθενείς τους


----------



## sarant (Jul 4, 2008)

Aν δεν το ξέρατε, η Αμερική βρίσκεται σε κατάθλιψη:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_world_2_04/07/2008_276445

Μου το έστειλε παλιός φίλος με ηλεμήνυμα, οπότε, ανάμεσα σε δύο βουτιές, το σχολίασα:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/depresion.html


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2008)

*εξ ιδίων τα βέλη*

Αυτό υπάρχει σε καμιά ντουζίνα σοβαρές σελίδες, αλλά, αν θέλουμε να υπηρετήσουμε σωστά τα κλισέ: *εξ οικείων τα βέλη*. Και *κρίνουμε εξ ιδίων (τα αλλότρια)*.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 6, 2008)

Μπορεί να είναι βέλη-μπούμερανγκ, ποντιακής κατασκευής.

Εμένα πάλι μου έκανε εντύπωση πόσα ευρήματα υπάρχουν για "ετήσια επέτειο" και για "annual anniversary".


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2008)

Ψαρεμένο από το χθεσινοβραδινό Ocean's 12:
Dutch East India Company = εταιρεία Ντατς Ιστ Ίντια αντί για Ολλανδική Εταιρεία Ανατολικών Ινδιών.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2008)

Χμμμ... Συμφωνώ ότι είναι μαργαριτάρι, αλλά μήπως φταίει κάτι άλλο;

Εταιρεία Ντατς Ιστ Ίντια, 24 χαρακτήρες.
Ολλανδική Εταιρεία Ανατολικών Ινδιών, 36 χαρακτήρες.

Μήπως, λέω, μήπως ο μεταφραστής επέλεξε την αποκρουστική απόδοση λόγω χώρου στον υπότιτλο;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Εταιρεία Ντατς Ιστ Ίντια, 24 χαρακτήρες.
> Ολλανδική Εταιρεία Ανατολικών Ινδιών, 36 χαρακτήρες.
> 
> Μήπως, λέω, μήπως ο μεταφραστής επέλεξε την αποκρουστική απόδοση λόγω χώρου στον υπότιτλο;


Ολλανδ. Εταιρία Ανατ. Ινδιών, 28 χαρακτήρες
Θα ήταν κάτι τέτοιο αποδεκτό (γιατί κατανοητό πάντως είναι);


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2008)

Για να απαντήσω, Ζαζ, πρέπει να ξέρω ολόκληρο τον υπότιτλο, καθώς και τη διάρκειά του.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε δει την ταινία, είναι στο σημείο όπου λένε τι θα κλέψουν από το σπίτι ενός μουρλού συλλέκτη που δε βγαίνει ποτέ έξω. Το αντικείμενο που ζητούν λοιπόν είναι η πρώτη μετοχή που εκδόθηκε ποτέ, η οποία ήταν της Εταιρείας Αν. Ινδιών. Αλεξάνδρα, το Ντας Ιστ Ίντια ήταν όλο στην κάτω γραμμή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2008)

Της Vereinigte Oostindische Compaignie (VOC).
(Γι' αυτό, το ελληνικό θα ήταν καλύτερο.)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2008)

Star 06/07, Veronica Mars
Κάποιος ξεφουσκώνει επίτηδες το λάστιχο του αυτοκινήτου της Βερόνικας.
«This is the second mysterious flat I'm having this week.»
_Αυτό είναι το δεύτερο μυστήριο επίπεδο που έχω αυτή τη βδομάδα_ (!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2008)

*Ποικιλόχρους σύγχυση*

Πολύ κατατοπιστικό άρθρο στο in.gr με τίτλο "Ποικιλόχρους πυτιρίαση: οι κηλίδες του καλοκαιριού".

Αλλά δύσκολη λέξη, βρε αδερφέ, η "ποικιλόχρους". Μήπως είναι ξένη; Σίγουρα ξένη θα είναι, γι' αυτό μένει άκλιτη 

Σύμφωνα με τον συντάκτη του in.gr, λοιπόν:
Η ποικιλόχρους
Της ποικιλόχρους (sic)
Την ποικιλόχρους (και πάλι sic)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2008)

Εκάγχασε και το ποικιλόχρουν ερίφιον.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Να σου πω, αν όλα αυτά τα –χρους δεν γίνουν –χρωμος, το μακρύ του και το κοντό του θα λέει ο καθένας.

ποικιλόχρωμη πιτυρίαση

Για την πιτυρίαση, πρέπει να θυμόμαστε τα πίτουρα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 9, 2008)

Η Καθημερινή τελικά πρέπει να έχει πολλούς ταλαντούχους ρεπόρτερ. 

"οι δύο άνδρες καταγράφηκαν από *κύκλωμα κλειστής τηλεόρασης*"

Γι' αυτό όποτε έχω κλειστή την τηλεόραση νιώθω ότι με παρακολουθούν;


----------



## sarant (Jul 9, 2008)

Αν και όχι μεταφραστικό, ενδιαφέρον είχε και ο τίτλος της είδησης στην Καθημερινή: 
_Βάνδαλοι "χτύπησαν" μνημείο προϊστορικό στη Βρετανία._

Είδατε σκύλο μου μικρό; που έλεγε κι ο Οβελίξ στο "Ο Αστερίξ στη Βρετανία".


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 10, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> ...
> Γι' αυτό όποτε έχω κλειστή την τηλεόραση νιώθω ότι με παρακολουθούν;



Το νου σου γιατί σέρνεται και μανία καταδίωξης... Μην κολλήσεις τίποτα καλοκαιριάτικα και σε τρέχουμε!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2008)

*Η καινούρια αεροπορική εταιρεία Ρεντ Άι*

Από ταινία στο Alter χτες το βράδυ:

-What flight are you on?
-The red-eye special.

Μετάφραση:
-Σε ποια πτήση είσαι;
-Στην ειδική της Ρεντ Άι.

Και να μην το έγραφαν τα λεξικά; Φαρδύ-πλατύ στο answers.com:
red eye = adj. - (για πτήση επιβατικού αεροσκάφους) ολονύκτια
idioms: red-eye flight = ολονύκτια πτήση επιβατικού αεροσκάφους

Η εξήγηση για το φαινόμενο της εφεύρεσης νέων αεροπορικών εταιρειών εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> -Σε ποια πτήση είσαι;
> -Στην ειδική της Ρεντ Άι.


Είναι τσάρτερ για όσους χάνουν το φως τους (οφθαλμοξωπέταγμα) από κάτι τέτοια μαργαριτάρια.


----------



## sarant (Jul 10, 2008)

Φυσικά, το έκλεψα:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/redeye.html


----------



## oublexis (Jul 12, 2008)

Δεν μπορώ να μην το πω. Όσο ακούω το Μάκη Μαΐλη να λέει στις ειδήσεις για τον «ευρωμουνόδρομο», χτυπιέμαι κάτω!


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 12, 2008)

oublexis said:


> Δεν μπορώ να μην το πω. Όσο ακούω το Μάκη Μαΐλη να λέει στις ειδήσεις για τον «ευρωμουνόδρομο», χτυπιέμαι κάτω!



Καθόλου άδικο δεν έχει. Οι εθνικές οδοί μας μπορούν ωραιότατα να χαρακτηριστούν έτσι.


----------



## andy (Jul 12, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι, τώρα που έσφιξαν οι ζέστες και άρχισαν τα ρεπορτάζ στα λιμάνια, τρελαίνομαι με αυτό το άκλιτο τετραμελής:

"... με τις τιμές των κυλικείων να έχουν εκτιναχθεί στα ύψη, το κόστος του ταξιδιού για μια *τετραμελής *οικογένεια ανέρχεται σε ..."


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 12, 2008)

Τους μπερδεύει αυτό το άτιμο το "επικεφαλής".


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Τους μπερδεύει αυτό το άτιμο το "επικεφαλής".


Ναι, επειδή αυτό κλίνεται


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, επειδή αυτό κλίνεται


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 12, 2008)

andy said:


> "... με τις τιμές των κυλικείων να έχουν εκτιναχθεί στα ύψη, το κόστος του ταξιδιού για μια *τετραμελής *οικογένεια ανέρχεται σε ..."


Δηλαδή οι τιμές των κυλικείων φταίνε για το κόστος του ταξιδιού; Εμ βέβαια! Θέλουμε παιδιά, θέλουμε διακοπές, θέλουμε να αγοράσουμε και δρακουλίνια για το Μπόμπο, θέλουμε να τη βγάλουμε και στη φτήνια. Αμ δε! Γέννησες; Θα πληρώσεις!

(οοοφ, τόπικ και μου 'φυγε ένα βάρος)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2008)

Apartments “ KLEOPATRA “ are built near one of the most beautiful beaches of Mani, in charming Stoupa, where it can offer you idyllic holidays in superb and clean beaches full of sprout sources.

Comfortable apartments with modern kitchen, television, air-condition, telephone (with the chance of being put through the internet), big balconies with a view to a lovely garden with a fountain.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 12, 2008)

Τι εννοεί με το sprout sources;

Πάντως, ασχέτως με γκάφες, το μέρος (Στούπα, Καρδαμύλη και τα περίχωρα) είναι κορυφαίο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2008)

Τι εννοεί με το sprout sources δεν γνωρίζω.

Μα επειδή το μέρος είναι κορυφαίο, το έψαξα για πληροφορίες και τις βρήκα!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Τι εννοεί με το sprout sources;


Νομίζω ήθελε να γράψει _spout sources_. Στη Στούπα έχει πηγές μέσα στη θάλασσα απ' όπου αναβλύζει γλυκό νερό.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 12, 2008)

Nickos Kazantzakis was inspired and wrote his book “ Vios & Politia ” of Alexis Zorbas.

Τελικά ποιος το έγραψε το βιβλίο; Ο Νίκος ή ο Αλέξης; Μου θύμισε κάποιον που επέμενε ότι ο Foucault είναι ο συγγραφέας του βιβλίου "Το Εκκρεμές". (Mάλλον εννοούσε το user's manual.)


----------



## sarant (Jul 15, 2008)

Ενας φίλος μού έστειλε μια σελίδα από το in.gr, 
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=918681
όπου υπάρχει η φράση "ο δικός μας γαλαξίας Μίλκι Ουέι"
και αναρωτιέται αν μπορεί να καταταχτεί στη Στρατιά των Ανύπαρχτων.

Για τη Στρατιά δεν είμαι βέβαιος, αφού δεν δημιουργείται ανύπαρκτη οντότητα απλώς
ονοματίζεται μια υπαρκτή, αλλά δεν είναι μαργαριτάρι; Ή μήπως είναι σωστό;
Εγώ πλεοναστικό το βρίσκω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2008)

Θα μπορούσε να το πει:
ο δικός μας γαλαξίας Μίλκι Γουέι, Μιλχστράσε, Λα Βουά Λακτέ, Βία Λάτεα, 
να μάθουμε και μερικές άλλες γλώσσες ταυτόχρονα.

Εμείς της αστρονομίας λέμε:
ο Γαλαξίας μας
και μας φτάνει και μας περισσεύει και το «ο δικός μας γαλαξίας».


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι το Μίλκυ Ουέι είναι περιττό. Και αμφίβολο αν λέγεται στα Ελληνικά, εφόσον milky way=γαλαξίας.

Τον έχω ακούσει και ως "γαλακτώδη γαλαξία".


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2008)

Κοιτάζοντας στο Γκουγκλ για μια αστρονομική ερώτηση, έπεσα πάνω και σε άλλα «Μίλκι Ουέι» και «Μίλκι Γουέι», με κορυφαίο αυτό το άρθρο, όπου, αν δεν ξέρεις τα αγγλικούλια σου, μπορεί και να μην καταλάβεις ότι μιλάει για τη γειτονιά μας.

Υποψιάζομαι πλέον ότι κάνουν γκρίζα διαφήμιση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Υποψιάζομαι πλέον ότι κάνουν γκρίζα διαφήμιση.


Ακόμη υποψιάζεσαι; Milky Way eats galaxy (but not Mars).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2008)

Κάθισα που λέτε χτες το βράδυ να δω το Kate & Leopold στο Star. Από την πρώτη στιγμή κατάλαβα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τους υποτίτλους. Ακόμα κι εκεί που έστεκε η απόδοση νοηματικά, ήταν, ας πούμε, κατά προσέγγιση. Πατούσε λίγο παραδίπλα, όχι ακριβώς. 
Όσο για τα μαργαριτάρια. Ήταν πολλά, δεν ήταν δυνατόν να τα καταγράψω όλα. Απλούστατα κάποιος άνθρωπος έκανε το μεταφραστή με γνώσεις Lower.

Σταχυολογώ:

Maybe she resists on moral grounds 
Αντιστέκεται σε ηθικά διδάγματα
(Δηλαδή, αντί να έχει ηθικές αρχές η Κέιτ, τη βγάζουμε και ανήθικη).

9-grain toast with strawberries
9 φέτες με δημητριακά (9 φέτες ψωμί έπρεπε να φάει η λεπτούλα Μεγκ Ράιαν πρωί-πρωί!)

suck it up (To cope with something unpleasant without complaining)
να αναλάβεις την ευθύνη

the genuine  taste of butter
τη μία φορά το απέδιδε η *πρωτότυπη* γεύση, την άλλη φορά *μοναδική*
(είναι προφανές ότι δεν ήξερε τι σημαίνει αυτή η λεξούλα, αλλά λεξικό δεν άνοιξε)

you earned it
το άξιζες
(Εδώ είναι το "παραδίπλα" που έλεγα.)

Το όνομα Stuart το έγραφε για κάποιο μυστηριώδη λόγο Στιούαρ*ντ*.

Ας μη συζητήσουμε για τα ορθογραφικά, τύπου *αλαζονία *(sic) και τα σημεία στίξης που έμπαιναν εκεί που δεν είχαν καμιά δουλειά, 
π.χ. Αγαπητή, Κάθριν


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2008)

Απορώ πώς άντεξες και το παρακολούθησες — εγώ σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις παθαίνω ημικρανίες και αναγκαστικά κλείνω την τηλεόραση... (Όσο για το Στιούαρντ, μάλλον εκεί διάλεξε —άκαιρα— ν' ανοίξει τελικά λεξικό, με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπει το steward. )


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 16, 2008)

Μια που τ' αναφέρατε το Star, αργότερα είχε και το Six Feet Under. Είχε διάφορα προβληματάκια κι αυτό.

Ι get kind of stir crazy > Κοντεύω να τρελαθώ

You like to suck cock > Σου αρέσει να γλείφεις άντρες

He's sending us his shit in the mail > Μας στέλνει σκατά

Αυτό όμως που με ενόχλησε ήταν ότι το "straight" (όπως λέμε straight or gay) ήταν "κανονικός", και μάλιστα όταν το έλεγαν άτομα που είναι gay. Υποτιτλισμό κάνουν ή κήρυγμα; Δυστυχώς παρατήρησα ότι υπάρχει αντίστοιχος ορισμός και στο Magenta.gr: *φυσιολογικών ή ετεροφυλικών σεξουαλικών σχέσεων*, *"κανονικός"*: *his behaviour is that of a straight man* *η συμπεριφορά του είναι κανονικού ανδρός
*
Και επιτέλους, υπάρχουν πολλές αγγλικές λέξεις που οι νεοέλληνες χρησιμοποιούμε καθημερινά. Όπως στρέιτ, ας πούμε. Καλός μεταφραστής/υποτιτλιστής δεν σημαίνει ότι σώνει και καλά εξαφανίζω όλες τις ξένες λέξεις, καταστρέφοντας τη φυσικότητα του κειμένου ή κάνοντάς το ακαταλαβίστικο για μερικούς. Όταν ψάχνω να αγοράσω στερεοφωνικό, δεν θέλω "περιβάλλοντα ήχο". Θέλω το ρημαδιασμένο το surround sound! (Με αφορμή διαφήμιση της Philips)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Αυτό όμως που με ενόχλησε ήταν ότι το "straight" (όπως λέμε straight or gay) ήταν "κανονικός", και μάλιστα όταν το έλεγαν άτομα που είναι gay.



Αυτό πάει να πει "εσωτερικευμένη ομοφοβία"! Που να' ξερε ο σεναριογράφος ότι ο 'Έλληνας υποτιτλιστής άλλαξε ολόκληρο το ψυχολογικό make-up του ήρωά του...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2008)

Από την ταινία Incredible Hulk όπως προβλήθηκε στους κινηματογράφους:

-Blonsky, how old are you? 45?
-39.
-*It takes a toll*, doesn't it?
-Yes, it does.
-So get out of the *trenches*. You should be a Colonel by now, with your *record*.

Μετάφραση:
-Μπλόνσκι, πόσων ετών είσαι; 45;
-Τριάντα εννιά.
-*Χρειάζεται ένα φραγμό*, ε;
-Ναι, χρειάζεται.
-Λοιπόν βγες από το *πεδίο*. Με *τις υπηρεσίες σου* θα 'πρεπε να 'σαι Συνταγματάρχης.

Το όνομα Culver έχει αποδοθεί Κέλβερ.

Τα σχόλια δικά σας.
Τα δικά μου είναι τα συνηθισμένα: πώς κάποιος που ξέρει ότι θα εκτεθεί στη μεγάλη οθόνη, με το όνομά του φαρδύ-πλατύ, δεν ανοίγει λεξικό;


----------



## curry (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Τα δικά μου είναι τα συνηθισμένα: πώς κάποιος που ξέρει ότι θα εκτεθεί στη μεγάλη οθόνη, με το όνομά του φαρδύ-πλατύ, δεν ανοίγει λεξικό;



Μια γνωστή μου, απόφοιτος γαλλικής φιλολογίας (no offence, everyone), ήθελε να ασχοληθεί με μεταφράσεις, εξειδικευμένες, κατά προτίμηση νομικές. Με ρώτησε λοιπόν πού να απευθυνθεί. Της έδωσα κάποιες ιδέες και μετά τη ρώτησα με τη σειρά μου:
-Λεξικά έχεις;
Απάντηση:
-Ε, φυσικά, έχω το Κάουφμαν (σημείωση: δίγλωσσο λεξικό γαλλικό, αντίστοιχο του Σταυρόπουλου, δηλαδή καλύπτει άνετα όσους μαθαίνουν τη γλώσσα ή τη χειρίζονται ως αναγνώστες). Ε, τι, χρειάζονται κι άλλα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2008)

Πριν από 15 χρόνια, όταν άρχισα τις μεταφράσεις και δεν υπήρχε ακόμα το Ίντερνετ, άρχισα να μαζεύω λεξικά. Όταν ρώτησα έναν άλλον υποτιτλιστή που είχε ήδη αρκετό καιρό στο κουρμπέτι, "Ποια λεξικά έχεις;" Η απάντηση ήταν, ναι, σωστά μαντέψατε, "Κανένα".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Πόσων ετών είσαι; 45;
> -Τριάντα εννιά.
> -*Χρειάζεται ένα φραγμό*, ε;
> -Ναι, χρειάζεται.


Αυτόν το φραγμό που σταματά την ηλικία κάποιου στα τριάντα εννιά, πρέπει να τον ανακαλύψω πάραυτα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Ο Μίλκι Ουέι ξαναχτυπά:
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=919888&lngDtrID=252

(Δεν θα πρόλαβε να διαβάσει ούτε αυτό το νήμα ούτε αυτό.)

Εμένα μου άρεσε κάτι άλλο όμως, στο τέλος του κειμένου:
Τα άστρα αυτού του μεγέθους ζουν συνήθως μόνο λίγα εκατομμύρια χρόνια και οι αστρονόμοι εκτιμούν ότι *ανά πάσα στιγμή* θα εκραγεί σε σουπερνόβα.

Don't hold your breath...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 18, 2008)

Κι έτσι όπως ήμουν πολύ μπίζι, έβλεπα τελεμάρκετινγκ και θαύμαζα τη δεξιότητα της υποτιτλίστριας που τα πήγαινε περίφημα και δεν της ξέφευγε τίποτα. Φτάνει λοιπόν η ώρα ενός μηχανήματος γυμναστικής για ακαταμάχητους κοιλιακούς. Όλα πήγαιναν καλά, όλοι ίδρωναν χαμογελαστοί, μέχρι που λέει μια κοπέλα: "Ι hate crunches. You have to get on the floor...", εννοώντας φυσικά τα ab crunches. Και σκάει η βόμβα: 

_Μισώ τα ροκανίσματα.





_


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2008)

Σε πληροφορώ ότι οι διάφοροι που ασχολούνται με το μπόντι-μπίλντινγκ, έχουν δυστυχώς καθιερώσει τα 
ροκανίσματα.

Όταν εγώ φωνάζω για τους διάφορους αγγλισμούς που υιοθετούνται αβασάνιστα από τους "αθλητικούς τύπους", η απάντηση πάντα είναι ότι έχει καθιερωθεί -- επειδή τα ακούνε συνέχεια από αθλητικογράφους και τα διαβάζουν σε αθλητικές εφημερίδες.
Βέβαια, χειρότερη από τον αγγλισμό είναι η λανθασμένη μετάφραση, αλλά κι αυτή υιοθετείται εξίσου εύκολα, όπως φαίνεται.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Σε πληροφορώ ότι οι διάφοροι που ασχολούνται με το μπόντι-μπίλντινγκ, έχουν δυστυχώς καθιερώσει τα
> ροκανίσματα.


 Τι να πω... («πλάγια κατακλινή ροκανίσματα» - μπλιαξ!)
Αλλού τα ροκανίσματα, κι αλλού φουσκώνουν μπράτσα...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Κι έτσι όπως ήμουν πολύ μπίζι, έβλεπα τελεμάρκετινγκ και θαύμαζα τη δεξιότητα της υποτιτλίστριας που τα πήγαινε περίφημα και δεν της ξέφευγε τίποτα. Φτάνει λοιπόν η ώρα ενός μηχανήματος γυμναστικής για ακαταμάχητους κοιλιακούς. Όλα πήγαιναν καλά, όλοι ίδρωναν χαμογελαστοί, μέχρι που λέει μια κοπέλα: "Ι hate crunches. You have to get on the floor...", εννοώντας φυσικά τα ab crunches. Και σκάει η βόμβα:
> 
> _Μισώ τα ροκανίσματα.
> 
> ...



Και όμως, είναι σωστό. Στα νιάτα μου έκανα πρωταθλητισμό και μπορώ να σας βεβαιώσω ότι ο όρος είναι καθιερωμένος εδώ και τουλάχιστον 20 χρόνια. Αναφέρεται στους μισούς κοιλιακούς που σκοπό έχουν την τόνωση του στομαχιού (και καίνε, πολύ καίνε!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2008)

Από φυλλάδιο οδηγιών για ακουστικό βαρηκοΐας:

Πιάστε *ευγενικά *το ακουστικό...

Καλά που προσλαμβάνουν μεταφραστές οι εταιρείες εισαγωγής των διαφόρων συσκευών για να κάνουν το localization, γιατί αν δεν ήταν μεταφραστές, τι θα έβλεπαν τα μάτια μας!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2008)

Πείτε του παρακαλώ και ευχαριστώ και δώστε του κι ένα φιλάκι για να ανταποκρίνεται καλύτερα 
Αλεξάνδρα, τέλειο!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 21, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Στα νιάτα μου έκανα πρωταθλητισμό



Φαίνεται απ' το παράστημα και τη λεβεντιά σου στη φωτό, Παβλάρα!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2008)

Αποφάσισα: στην επόμενη μάζωξη, θα κάθομαι δίπλα στο Ζάζουλα και θα τραγουδάω (παράφωνα εννοείται, γιατί αλλιώς δεν ξέρω) όλα τα τραγούδια του αθάνατου ελληνικού κινηματογράφου.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 22, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Πιάστε *ευγενικά *το ακουστικό...



Αυτό μου θυμίζει το ιστορικό (νομίζω πως ήταν/είναι όταν κάνει κανείς εκτροπή κλήσης, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος):

"Παρακαλώ τοποθετήστε το μικροτηλέφωνο [...]"

Το μικροτηλέφωνο;;;

ΥΓ: Μόλις έψαξα στο γκουγκλ και βγαίνουν 878 αποτελέσματα για τη λέξη "μικροτηλέφωνο". Το πιο ενδιαφέρον είναι, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, το εξής:

το νέο βατόμουρο συνδέει το μικροτηλέφωνο


----------



## danae (Jul 22, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> ΥΓ: Μόλις έψαξα στο γκουγκλ και βγαίνουν 878 αποτελέσματα για τη λέξη "μικροτηλέφωνο". Το πιο ενδιαφέρον είναι, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, το εξής:
> 
> το νέο βατόμουρο συνδέει το μικροτηλέφωνο



Τέλειο! Απ' τα καλύτερα που κυκλοφορούν! 

Τα πιο πετυχημένα:

Sony Ericsson έχει απελευθερώσει ένα νέο βατόμουρο συνδέει το μικροτηλέφωνο με τις άγρια περιοχές. Δυστυχώς P1i, που είναι μια βελτίωση στο P990i, δεν παρουσιάζει οποιαδήποτε αμερικανική 3G αγάπη.Κρατήστε ένα μάτι έξω επάνω MobilePlanet για την τιμή όταν βγαίνει.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 22, 2008)

Έκτακτη είδηση: Ο Ομπάμα, μεταμορφωμένος σε ασπόνδυλο ον, έρπεται στις διαβρωμένες υδρορροές των αποβλήτων. Χιλιάδες κλήσεις δέχεται το pest control σε όλη την Αμερική.

_Το Clintons είναι μαχητές υδρορροών και έξυπνοι. Πού μπορούν να κτυπήσουν Obama…in η υδρορροή έτσι ώστε είναι πού τον έχουν σέρει. Δεν είχε καμία επιλογή αλλά για να ταλαντευθεί πίσω επειδή άρχιζε να φαίνεται ασπόνδυλος παρά το φράγμα των επιθέσεων. Ακόμα, πιστεύω ότι Clinton διαβρώνει τις πιθανότητες της στην εθνική εκλογή. Σε αυτό το σημείο, πιστεύω Giuliani ή McCain θα μπορούσε να την κτυπήσει. Ποια απόβλητα._

Από μικρό κι από μηχανική μετάφραση μαθαίνεις την αλήθεια...


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Τα μάτια μισοκλείνουν, τα δάχτυλα χαϊδεύουν μάλλον παρά χτυπούν τα πλήκτρα, η προσήλωση στο κείμενο περνάει σε αρνητικά νούμερα, τα εικονίδια του Word έχουν γίνει χουρμαδιές σε ειδυλλιακές παραλίες, η μετάφραση που επιμελείσαι είναι εξαιρετική και εφησυχάζεις, και ξαφνικά... ένα μικρό διαολάκι που παραμένει ξύπνιο μέσα στο αποχαυνωμένο σου μυαλό σε παίρνει από το αφτί και σε γυρνάει δυο γραμμές πίσω. Έι, κοίτα ’δώ. Ναι, κάτω από όλα τα _εκλύω_ και τις _εκλύσεις ενέργειας_, να και μια «τεράστια έκκληση ενέργειας». Ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι λάθος, δεν είναι καν τυπογραφικό. Είναι φροϊδικό. Είναι η ώρα που ο μεταφραστής απευθύνει μια τεράστια έκκληση στους θεούς να τον γλιτώσουν από το μαρτύριο. Και έτσι το βλέπει και ο επιμελητής και το προσπερνάει. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και το διαβολάκι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

**Διαμέσου** αντιδράσεων υπερψηφίστηκε επί της αρχής το νομοσχέδιο για τα κολέγια.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=921899&lngDtrID=244


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2008)

Μόνο μπάλα; Και αγραμματοσύνη!


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2008)

*Αχ κουνελάκι, κουνελάκι...*

Διάβασα εδώ την παρακάτω είδηση, που μεταφράζει πάνω-κάτω την αγγλική είδηση που βρίσκουμε π.χ. εδώ: http://tvnz.co.nz/view/page/425822/1940854

*Ο λαγός τους ειδοποίησε για την πυρκαγιά!*
Ένας κατοικίδιος λαγός, στην Αυστραλία, έσωσε την ζωή ενός ζευγαριού που κοιμόνταν ενώ το σπίτι τους είχε πάρει φωτιά!
Το ζευγάρι, από την περιοχή της Melbourne, κοιμόνταν όταν ο σύζυγος άκουσε θόρυβο στην πόρτα του δωματίου.
Ο λαγός της οικογένειας, που ακούει στο όνομα "Rabbit", γρατζουνούσε με τις πατούσες του την πόρτα του δωματίου θέλοντας να τους ειδοποιήσει ότι το σπίτι είχε πάρει φωτιά.
Ο σύζυγος είδε έντρομος το πίσω δωμάτιο να έχει πάρει φωτιά και να εξαπλώνεται αρκετά γρήγορα και στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι.
«Ο λαγός τους έσωσε την ζωή,» είπε ο Διοικητής της Πυροσβεστικής κύριος Mick Swift.
Χρειάστηκαν τέσσερα πυροσβεστικά οχήματα για να σβήσουν την φωτιά που έκανε καταστροφική ζημιά στο σπίτι.​
Θα περιορίσω το σχολιασμό μου σε ένα σημείο: «ένας κατοικίδιος λαγός». Ναι, αυτός που ακούει στο όνομα Rabbit. Το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο μεταφραστικό (θα μπορούσε να είναι γάτα και να τη φωνάζουν Dog). Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν οικόσιτοι λαγοί. Μόνο κουνέλια.

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μερικά πράγματα.

*Rabbit* είναι το *κουνέλι*.
*Bunny* το *κουνελάκι*. (Καταχρηστικά μόνο «λαγουδάκι».)
*Hare* ο *λαγός*.

Ο Bugs Bunny είναι rabbit, αγριοκούνελο. Και έχει και τις συνήθειες των κουνελιών, όπως να μένει μέσα σε τρύπα (rabbit hole) που ανοίγει στο χώμα, ενώ οι λαγοί ζουν στα φυλλώματα των φυτών.

Εξημερωμένο και οικόσιτο ζώο είναι το κουνέλι, όχι ο λαγός. 

Έχουμε το Easter bunny (τον Πασχαλοκούνελο) και τα κουνελάκια (ή, καταχρηστικά, λαγουδάκια) του Playboy.

Τέλος, στην _Αλίκη στη Χώρα των Θαυμάτων_, έχουμε τον White Rabbit, τον Άσπρο Κούνελο, και τον March Hare, τον Παλαβό Λαγό.

Αχ κουνελάκι, κουνελάκι, 
ξύλο που θα το φας 
μέσα στο ξένο περιβολάκι, 
τρύπες γιατί τρυπάς;​


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 29, 2008)

Λοιπόν, εγώ είχα καταλήξει στο ότι ο Μπαγκς είναι λαγός. Θυμάμαι πως οι τίτλοι των επεισοδίων έπαιζαν πολύ με τη λέξη hare κι επίσης τ' αυτιά του παραήταν όρθια και μεγάλα για κουνέλι. Αυτό με τις τρύπες όντως δεν έχει καμία σχέση με λαγούς, αλλά οι Αμερικανοί καρτουνίστες δεν φημίζονται για την ακρίβεια των σκίτσων τους -εδώ είχαν κάνει ταύρους έτοιμους για ...άρμεγμα στο Barnyard (και με το που το είδα πάτησα το στοπ και γύρισα πίσω το dvd, δεν άντεχα τόση βλακεία).

Εdit: Μόλις είδα και τη γουίκι για τον Μπαγκς. Όπως φαίνεται, το Barnyard δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά που μπέρδεψαν τα μπούτια τους...

_The animators throughout Bugs' history have treated the terms rabbit and hare as synonymous. Taxonomically they are not synonymous, being somewhat similar but observably different types of lagomorphs. Hares have much longer ears than do rabbits, so Bugs might seem to be of the hare family, and many more of the cartoon titles include the word "hare" rather than "rabbit". It is probably easier to make a pun from "hare" than from "rabbit". Within the cartoons, although the term "hare" comes up sometimes (for example, Bugs drinking "hare tonic" to "stop falling hare"), Bugs as well as his antagonists most often refer to the bunny as a "rabbit"._ 

Τι σου κάνει η δύναμη της εικόνας όμως... θα υπάρχουν κάποια παιδάκια τώρα που θα νομίζουν ότι και οι ταύροι αρμέγονται, όπως νόμιζαν άλλα παιδάκια κάποτε ότι οι αγελάδες είναι μωβ-άσπρες από τις διαφημίσεις της Milka...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 29, 2008)

Μα γιατί να περιορίσεις το σχολιασμό σου; Μην καταπιέζεσαι.


a surrealist reporter said:


> Ο σύζυγος είδε έντρομος το πίσω δωμάτιο να έχει πάρει φωτιά και να εξαπλώνεται αρκετά γρήγορα και στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι.


Το γνωστό πίσω δωμάτιο, που όλοι στην Ελλάδα έχουμε, αν του βάλεις φωτιά εξαπλώνεται και πιάνει όλο το σπίτι. Αν φυσάει μπορεί και όλο το οικοδομικό τετράγωνο να γίνει ένα μεγάλο πίσω δωμάτιο.


----------



## danae (Jul 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Χρειάστηκαν τέσσερα πυροσβεστικά οχήματα για να σβήσουν την φωτιά που έκανε καταστροφική ζημιά στο σπίτι.



Και η _καταστροφική ζημιά _είναι εξαιρετικό δημιούργημα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2008)

(Θα έπρεπε να διαμαρτυρηθώ που έχει την «Αυστραλία» στα ελληνικά, αλλά σκέφτηκα να ασχοληθώ με το λαγό και όχι με τα πετραχήλια.) :)

Αλλά μια και διαβάζουμε για πυρκαγιές στην Αυστραλία και στο Γιοσέμιτι, ας δούμε και τις ντόπιες θεομηνίες. Διάβασα χτες στο άρθρο του Γιάννη Μαρίνου στο Κυριακάτικο Βήμα:

...να εφαρμόσουν, όπως ήδη έγραψα στις 27 Ιανουαρίου, τη λύση που ισχύει εδώ και δεκαετίες για τα αυτοκίνητα. Δηλαδή, την υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση των κάθε είδους οικοδομών ανά την επικράτεια κατά πυρκαϊών, σεισμών και πλημμύρων.

Δίπλα σ' αυτή τη μόδα του Βήματος με τις «πυρκαϊές» (προσπαθώ να φανταστώ τους συνεργάτες του Βήματος να το προφέρουν, σε ινδιάνικες ιαχές στις δύσκολες ώρες της δουλειάς, «α-ι-ά! α-ι-ά!», κάτι σαν το «όι όι, μάνα μου» του Ελύτη), παρά τις γενικές που πήγαιναν όμορφα όμορφα και οξύτονα, έξαφνα και ένα *πλημμύρων.

*Πλημμυρών*. Όχι *πλημμύρων.

Αλλά αυτά παθαίνουν οι διορθωτές του Βήματος όταν κοιτάνε τα διαλυτικά, μην τους ξεφύγει κανένα _πυρκαγιών_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2008)

Μεγάλη γλωσσική σύγχυση μας κατέχει κι αναρωτιέμαι γιατί...;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> τη λύση που ισχύει εδώ και δεκαετίες για τα αυτοκίνητα. Δηλαδή, την υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση των κάθε είδους οικοδομών ανά την επικράτεια κατά πυρκαϊών, σεισμών και πλημμύρων.


Σόρρυ κιόλας, αλλά ό,τι βλακεία σκεφτεί ο καθένας τη γράφει και πληρώνεται; Αρχισυντάκτης δεν υπάρχει; Συμφωνώ ότι θα ήταν φρόνιμο όσοι αγαπάμε τα ακίνητά μας να τα ασφαλίσουμε κατά των ανωτέρω κινδύνων. Πότε όμως ίσχυσε αυτό για τα αυτοκίνητα; Υποχρεωτική είναι μόνο η ασφάλιση για αστική ευθύνη, όχι κατά πυρός, σεισμού ή πλημμύρας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2008)

*Απαγορευμένο πάθος*

Η αφορμή είναι ένα DVD. Λέγεται Απαγορευμένο Πάθος (!) και είναι διασκευή του Μίντλμαρτς της Τζωρτζ Έλιοτ. Ο τίτλος της μίνι σειράς είναι MiddleMarch. O μεταφραστής το έκανε Απαγορευμένο Πάθος. 

Από την άλλη, ψάχνω μια μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά του μυθιστορήματος κι αυτό που βρίσκω είναι κάτι που φέρει τον τίτλο "Middlemarch".

Τέλος, αναρωτιέμαι πότε οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού και κάποιοι υποτιτλιστές αποφάσισαν ότι οι στίχοι των τραγουδιών δεν μεταφράζονται, παρόλο που σε πάρα πολλές ταινίες τα τραγούδια είναι φορείς νοήματος και σημαντικά στοιχεία της πλοκής. Και καλά σε απλές ταινίες, αλλά σε μιούζικαλ τύπου η Μελωδία της Ευτυχίας;


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2008)

Υπάρχει και το αναμενόμενο Μίντλμαρτς.




Κατά τ' άλλα, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα:
Εκτός του Χέμινγουεϊ, τα έργα και άλλων σημαντικών λογοτεχνών, όπως του Καρόλου Ντίκενς, *του Τζορτζ Έλιοτ και της Τζέιν Όστιν βρίσκονται ήδη στο Διαδίκτυο...
http://www.in.gr/innews/article.asp?lngEntityID=376816&lngDtrID=253

...Orlando της Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ, The Happy Prince and other stories του Όσκαρ Γουάιλντ, Silas Marner *του Τζωρτζ Έλιοτ, The Bhagavadgita, κ.ά.
http://www.protoporia.gr/protoporia/static_html/afieromata/wordsworth/wordsworth.htm

Η βικτωριανή εποχή έχει να επιδείξει θαυμαστά έργα στο χώρο της λογοτεχνίας με ονόματα πολύ γνωστά όπως ο Τσαρλς Ντίκενς, η Έμιλι Μπροντέ, *ο Τζορτζ Έλιοτ, ο Τόμας Χάρντι και πολλοί ακόμη.
http://www.psichogios.gr/NEWS_13_KIDS_WEB.pdf


----------



## cythere (Jul 30, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Η αφορμή είναι ένα DVD. Λέγεται Απαγορευμένο Πάθος (!) και είναι διασκευή του Μίντλμαρτς της Τζωρτζ Έλιοτ. Ο τίτλος της μίνι σειράς είναι MiddleMarch. O μεταφραστής το έκανε Απαγορευμένο Πάθος.


 
Μία μικρή διευκρίνιση: οι τίτλοι των ταινιών/σειρών μεταφράζονται *πάντα* από τις εταιρείες διανομής. Δεν αναζητείται η πιστότητα στο αρχικό νόημα, όσο το μαρκετινίστικο του τίτλου.


----------



## danae (Jul 30, 2008)

...και κλασικό παράδειγμα αυτού είναι οι διάφορες μεξικάνικες, βραζιλιάνικες και λοιπές σαπουνόπερες. Π.χ. αυθεντικός τίτλος "κόμπρες και σαύρες", ελληνοποιημένος "Μπελ, για την αγάπη και το χρήμα"... Αλλά αυτό είναι δικαιολογημένο γιατί, όπως είπε και η Cythere, το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η πιστότητα αλλά η εμπορευσιμότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2008)

Πω πω! Πόσοι νομίζουν ότι το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο κ.λπ. έχει βασιλιά!

Στην υπηρεσία της *Αυτού* Μεγαλειότητος

Μόνο 28 με «Αυτής»;;;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 30, 2008)

Ή μήπως πόσοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι σημαίνει το Αυτού και το επαναλαμβάνουν ανεξαρτήτως φύλου; Μπορεί να νομίζουν ότι είναι το ηπειρώτικο αφτού, δηλαδή εκεί. ("Έλα Χρηστάκη, ο Βασίλης ο Σούρλας είμαι. Ειν' η μάνα σου αφτού;")


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2008)

Ότι επιλέγεται ο μαρκετινίστικος τίτλος το ξέρω και το καταλαβαίνω. Λογικό είναι. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως δεν μιλάμε για σαπουνόπερα ή κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά για μεταφορά κλασικής λογοτεχνίας στην τηλεόραση (παραγωγή του BBC), οπότε θεωρώ τον τίτλο τραγικά άσχετο. Κατά τ' άλλα συμφωνώ ότι εν προκειμένω δεν ευθύνεται ο υποτιτλιστής, αλλά τα αφεντικά του.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Τέλος, αναρωτιέμαι πότε οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού και κάποιοι υποτιτλιστές αποφάσισαν ότι οι στίχοι των τραγουδιών δεν μεταφράζονται, παρόλο που σε πάρα πολλές ταινίες τα τραγούδια είναι φορείς νοήματος και σημαντικά στοιχεία της πλοκής. Και καλά σε απλές ταινίες, αλλά σε μιούζικαλ τύπου η Μελωδία της Ευτυχίας;


Η κοινή λογική λέει ότι όταν το τραγούδι παίζει ιδιαίτερο ρόλο στην ταινία (π.χ. όταν είναι μιούζικαλ) πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μεταφράζεται. Επίσης, να μη μεταφράζεται ένα τραγούδι που δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο στην ταινία, π.χ. είναι ένας τραγουδιστής σε κάποιο κλαμπ ή το τραγούδι ακούγεται ως απλή μουσική επένδυση. Παρόλα αυτά, ξέρουμε ότι η κοινή λογική είναι κάτι αρκετά πολύτιμο και σπάνιο, οπότε, τυχαίνει να βλέπουμε αυτό που επισημαίνεις. 
Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, μια πολυεθνική εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού ανέλαβε να υποτιτλίσει το Rocky Horror Picture Show σε DVD και αποφάσισε να μη μεταφραστούν τα τραγούδια! Τονίζω το "πολυεθνική εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού", επειδή οι υπότιτλοι δίνονται στον μεταφραστή έτοιμοι σε templates, και δεν μπορεί να επέμβει, ακόμα κι αν θέλει. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να βγει το DVD και να εισπράξει δικαιολογημένο κράξιμο, αλλά ήταν αργά για να διορθωθεί.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2008)

Έτσι έγινε και με τη Μελωδία της Ευτυχίας σε DVD. Τα τραγούδια στη βερσιόν που είδα εγώ σχετικά πρόσφατα δεν είχαν μεταφραστεί! Είχαμε μείνει όλοι άναυδοι... (πού πήγαν τα τραγούδια; ) ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2008)

To Mega έχει μια ρεπόρτερ που με λαχανιασμένη και αγχωμένη φωνή κάνει καλλιτεχνικό ρεπορτάζ, συνήθως από το Μέγαρο Μουσικής και το Ηρώδειο. Τα λάθη της είναι πολύ συχνά, συνήθως στον τρόπο που προφέρει ονόματα πασίγνωστων έργων και καλλιτεχνών.

Σήμερα μας ανακοίνωσε ότι η ελληνοτουρκική ορχήστρα νέων έπαιξε στο Ηρώδειο με σολίστ την κυρία Gülsin Onay το... *Δέκατο Έκτο Κοντσέρτο* για Πιάνο του Grieg! Βέβαια, ο Grieg ένα κοντσέρτο για πιάνο έχει γράψει όλο κι όλο! Απλώς είναι το υπ' αριθμόν 16 έργο του.

Ψιλά γράμματα για τους πολλούς, καρφί στα αφτιά αυτών που ενδιαφέρονται για τέτοιες ειδήσεις, όμως. Όποιος θέλει να παρουσιάζει καλλιτεχνικές ειδήσεις, καλό θα είναι να ξέρει το θέμα σε βάθος και όχι τόσο επιφανειακά! Ή τουλάχιστον, αν δεν τα ξέρει σε βάθος, ας τα ερευνά λίγο πριν συντάξει την είδηση. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν χρειαζόταν και πολλή έρευνα, σίγουρα το δελτίο τύπου που μοιράστηκε στα ΜΜΕ θα το είχε γραμμένο σωστά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2008)

Και επειδή πρόκειται για πασίγνωστο κοντσέρτο, ήταν λίγο χοντρό το στραβοπάτημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2008)

Kουίζ
Πόσα λάθη μπορεί να κάνει η ΝΕΤ στο όνομα του γνωστού (και ως συζύγου της Demi Moore) νεαρού ηθοποιού Άστον Κούτσερ (Ashton Kutcher), όταν διαφημίζει το καλοκαιρινό της πρόγραμμα;

Απάντηση: Τρία.
Τον γράφει Aston Kutser και τον προφέρει (Άστον) Κάτσερ.

Εκτός αν ήθελε να πει "*Άσ' τον κάτω* τον πιτσιρικά, Demi!"


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 2, 2008)

dedicated line = αφιερωμένη γραμμή (!!)

(Κούλα, πολύ κωλόπαιδο ο Κυριάκος!)


----------



## oublexis (Aug 4, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> dedicated line = αφιερωμένη γραμμή (!!)


Δεν έχεις ακούσει αυτούς που κάνουν κόκα; «Αυτή τη γραμμή την αφιερώνω στην Κάρολ. Αυτή την αφιερώνω στην Μπάρμπαρα...»


Μια απορία: εκτός από τον βασιλιά του Σιάμ (και εκείνον τον Έλληνα που είχε ονοματίσει τον πορθμό πιο κάτω), είχαμε και κάποιον βασιλιά στο Περού; Της οικογένειας Πίτσου; Μήτσο Πίτσο, Μάτσο Πίτσο, Ματσό Πίτσο, θα σας γελάσω. Του είχαν φτιάξει, λέει, ολόκληρη πόλη.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 4, 2008)

*γαλλική Ριβιέρα, ιταλική Ριβιέρα, Ντιέγκο Ριβιέρα*

Το άκουσα μόλις στον Kosmos 93,6 και λέω δεν μπορεί, κάνουν πουλάκια τ' αφτιά μου αλλά ως φαίνεται μια χαρά λειτουργούν και τα αφτιά μου και τα μάτια μου.

Που τα περίμενε τέτοια μεγαλεία ο μπαρμπα-Ριβέρα, ότι θα γινόταν και θέρετρο μία των ημερών...


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2008)

Για να μη μας λείψει μια δόση Στάντη Αποστολίδη, από τη Βιβλιοθήκη της Ε και την κριτική για τον _Αλέξανδρο τον Μακεδόνα_ του Πίτερ Γκριν, ιδού το κομμάτι που αφορά τη μετάφραση (πάντα έχει έναν καλό λόγο για το μεταφραστή ο Στάντης):

Όσο για την απερίγραπτα ξύλινη και δύσκαμπτη μετάφραση του [...], δεν καταφέρνει ν' απεξαρτηθεί απ' το πρωτότυπο (όπως σ' εκείνο το ανεκδιήγητο: «ο Αλέξανδρος δεν έπρεπε να πιέζει την τύχη του», της σ. 285, όπου χτυπάει η άτεχνη μεταγλώττιση του ιδιωματισμού: «push his luck») ούτε συνιστά επ' ουδενί γλαφυρό ανάγνωσμα, ενώ η άγνοια της ορολογίας οδηγεί σ' απίστευτα μαργαριτάρια, όπως εκείνοι οι «πρίγκηπες της Κύπρου» (ενώ ως γνωστόν η λέξη «πρίγκηπες» μόνο πολύ αργότερα εμφανίζεται!), ή οι τοπικοί ηγεμόνες των Ινδών που παραμένουν βαφτισμένοι θρασύτατα, κατά το αγγλικό τους αποικιοκρατικό πρότυπο: «ρατζά»! (Αλήθεια, αν ο συγγραφέας ήταν Τούρκος, θα 'πρεπε, άραγε, να τους ονομάζει κατ' αναλογίαν «μπέηδες» ή «αγάδες»;) Χρειάζεται, μήπως, να σημειωθούν κι άλλα, όπως «η Άλινδα» εκείνη της σ. 278 (αντί: τα Άλινδα), ασυνέπειες σαν τη Σαλμούντα, που γράφεται σωστά μεν στη σ. 572, ενώ στη σ. 43 γίνεται λόγος για: «τους Σαλμούς»;.. 'Η, ο Αλέξανδρος Λυγκηστής που καταλήγει στη σ. 290-1 «ο... Λυγκηστίδας», το Πέλλιον της Ιλλυρίας που μετατρέπεται σε «Πήλιον» (σ. 203), γιατί δεν αναγνωρίστηκε κάτω απ' τον αγγλικό του μανδύα και δεκάδες παρόμοια;..

(Πρίγκιπες, πρίγκιπες, πρίγκιπες...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2008)

Από τη στήλη του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη στην Ε:

Μπορεί και εμείς εδώ να έχουμε αγγλοποιήσει πολλά από τα ελληνικά μας (συχνά, με τραγικά αποτελέσματα), αλλά οι αδελφοί μας Κύπριοι, που έχουν όμως και το ελαφρυντικό ότι είχαν τους Εγγλέζους για εκατοντάδες χρόνια στον σβέρκο τους, και ακόμα δεν έχουν απαλλαγεί ολότελα από αυτούς, δεν πάνε καθόλου πίσω στην κακοποίηση της γλώσσας τους. Ιδού, δείγμα λαμπρόν, από επιγραφή στην τουριστική και, φευ, εκβαρβαρισμένη πια περιοχή της Αγίας Νάπας. Εμείς, βεβαίως, σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε το επίσης ξενικό, αλλά σίγουρα πιο σικ «σαμπουάν».




Στο _Μ' αρέσει Δεν μ' αρέσει_ του ΒηMagazino, άρεσε στη Μ.Σ.: «Η ναΐφ αντίδραση του ξενοδόχου που, όταν του ζήτησα σαμπουάν, μου έδωσε Ava για τα πιάτα!»

Οπότε, αν δεν θέλετε να μείνετε άλουστοι, στην Κύπρο ζητάτε σιαμπού και στην Κρήτη υγρό για τα μαλλιά...


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 4, 2008)

Να εξηγήσουμε, βέβαια, ότι στην κυπριακή διάλεκτο το "σια" προφέρεται όπως το αγγλικό "sha" (ναι, με χοντρό σ και χωρίς να προφέρεται το ι). Επομένως, το ανωτέρω παράδειγμα μάλλον έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με την άγνοια του ελλαδίτη αρθρογράφου και λιγότερη με κακοποίηση της αγγλικής γλώσσας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> το ανωτέρω παράδειγμα μάλλον έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με την άγνοια του ελλαδίτη αρθρογράφου και λιγότερη με κακοποίηση της αγγλικής γλώσσας.


Όχι, όχι. Ο Χρήστος ξέρει τα πάντα για την Κύπρο και την κυπριακή γλώσσα και το «σι». Και επίσης ότι εκεί δεν πέρασε το γαλλικό σαμπουάν, πάντα με shampoo και σιαμπού είχαν να κάνουν. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς τον πείραξε και το έβαλε, αλλά εμένα μου άρεσε η αναγνωστική μου συγκυρία σε σχέση με τα δύο νησιά.


----------



## zephyrous (Aug 5, 2008)

Δηλώσεις του Πολ Πιρς, παίκτη των Boston Celtics:

I have an opinion, I have a right to have one and that's the way I feel.

Μετάφραση από τον ιστότοπο του SPORT FM:
*Έχω μία άποψη και έχω το δικαίωμα να έχω μία*. Έτσι νιώθω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> *Έχω μία άποψη και έχω το δικαίωμα να έχω μία*.


Όταν κάποια στιγμή γράψω ένα κομμάτι για να βγάλω (για πολλοστή φορά) τα απωθημένα μου για όλα αυτά τα «μία» που κυκλοφορούν με λόγιο ένδυμα, θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό το λαμπρό παράδειγμα.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ως γνωστόν οι απόψεις είναι σαν τις *μπιμπ*: όλοι έχουν από μία! :-D


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2008)

Αυτό δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω, οπότε το ρίχνω εδώ. Η αφήγηση της κόρης μου: έπαιζε προχτές Ταμπού με μια παρέα της. Είναι ένα παιχνίδι στο οποίο διαβάζεις κρυφά μια κάρτα με μια κύρια λέξη και κάποιες λέξεις-ταμπού και πρέπει να δώσεις σε άλλα μέλη της ομάδας σου να καταλάβουν ποια είναι η κύρια λέξη χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια από τις λέξεις-ταμπού. (Το είχα παίξει μια φορά και, αν θυμάμαι καλά, λόγω επαγγελματικής διαστροφής, μου ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να μη χρησιμοποιήσω λέξεις-ταμπού.) Έτυχε λοιπόν στην κόρη μου η λέξη _συγγραφέας_. Και αφού προφανώς είχαν αποτύχει οι άλλες της προσπάθειες να δώσει στην συμπαίκτριά της να καταλάβει τη λέξη, της λέει: «Τι ήταν ο Έλιοτ;»
Απάντηση της συμπαίκτριας: «Μπαλαρίνα!»


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 8, 2008)

Να λοιπόν ποιος φταίει για τον υπερδανεισμό. Exceed your limits, everyone!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2008)

Χθες βράδυ επιχείρησα να δω μια ταινία στο Alter. Εγκατέλειψα σύντομα την προσπάθεια όταν είδα τα εξής:
απεξέργαστο
διαμάντιο (sic, στον ενικό)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2008)

Ε κι εσύ... Πολύ απαιτητική και δύσκολη έχεις γίνει να σε πειράζουν τέτοια μικροπράγματα. Θα μου κόψεις και την τηλεόραση έτσι όπως πας...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2008)

Μου συμβαίνει το εξής όταν βλέπω μια ταινία: μου είναι εντελώς αδύνατο να μη διαβάζω τους υποτίτλους, το μάτι μου πάει κατευθείαν εκεί. Όταν βλέπω ορθογραφικά, τυπογραφικά, μαργαριτάρια, και εν γένει καταλάβω από τα πρώτα λεπτά ότι κυριαρχεί η τσαπατσουλιά και η ασχετοσύνη, μου κόβεται το κέφι να δω την ταινία. Όπως θα μου συνέβαινε σε κάθε χώρο όπου θα πήγαινα και θα διαπίστωνα ότι κυριαρχεί τσαπατσουλιά και έλλειψη επαγγελματισμού. 

Επίσης, όπως είχα αναφέρει κάπου αλλού, όταν κάθισα να δω στο DVD την ταινία Elizabeth με την Κέιτ Μπλάνσετ, όταν στα πρώτα λεπτά της ταινίας διαπίστωσα ότι είχαν προτιμήσει τον τύπο "Μεγαλειότατη", αντί του γνωστού και συνηθισμένου "Μεγαλειοτάτη", σταμάτησα το DVD και δεν το είδα ποτέ. Δεν λέω ότι δεν ήταν σωστό γραμματικά, απλώς μου ερχόταν περίεργα. Και, βέβαια, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι όταν εγώ έχω κάνει κάποιες δικές μου επιλογές σε υποτίτλους, που έρχονται σε σύγκρουση με κάτι που έχει συνηθίσει ο τηλεθεατής, μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει το ίδιο για τη δική μου μετάφραση.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2008)

Μην νομίζεις, κι εγώ κάπως έτσι κάνω. Δεν κόβω την ταινία, αλλά βάζω τις φωνές! Ε! Τι κάνετε εκεί, δε λέγεται έτσι, πώς το μεταφράσατε έτσι..., πάει η αγαπημένη μου ταινία, σειρά, DVD


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2008)

Ελπίζω αυτό το «μαχαίρωσε *μέχρι θανάτου» να είναι, και στον καλό μας προμηθευτή in.gr και στα υπόλοιπα ευρήματα του Γκουγκλ, κακή μετάφραση τού _stabbed to death_ και να μην αρχίσει να αντικαθιστά το _μαχαίρωσε και σκότωσε_.

Μμμ, για να δούμε τι έχουμε για το _he was shot to death_: ναι, έχουμε μερικά *_πυροβολήθηκε μέχρι θανάτου_. Ευτυχώς τα *_πυροβολήθηκε νεκρός_ (για το _he was shot dead_) είναι μόνο δύο. Ίσως γιατί δεν έχει χάζι να τον πυροβολείς τον άλλο νεκρό. Είναι πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον να τον πυροβολείς και να τον μαχαιρώνεις μέχρι θανάτου.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 9, 2008)

Ευρωβουλευτής αναφέρεται σε πεδίο μάχης του Α' Παγκοσμίου, το οποίο έγινε ομαδικός τάφος χιλιάδων στρατιωτών, και εξηγεί ότι, λόγω έργων, πρόσφατα ξεθάφτηκαν υπολείμματα και λοιπά αντικείμενα. 

_The bodies of these thousands of brave men are being reburied... > Οι *σωροί*_ _αυτών των χιλιάδων γενναίων ανδρών ξαναθάβονται..._


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2008)

Για όσους απορούν τι έγινε το ελαφίσιο κέρας, τους πληροφορώ ότι επί μία ώρα εγώ διάβαζα "ελαφίσιο κρέας"!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 10, 2008)

*1st Season*

Μ' ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ τα τελευταία χρόνια που τα seasons (1st, 2nd etc) μιας τηλεοπτικής σειράς γίνονται στα Ελληνικά "περίοδος". Το θεωρώ λάθος και μου ακούγεται και πάρα πολύ άσχημα στο αυτί.

Απ' όσο ξέρω, το σωστό είναι κύκλος (επεισοδίων), δηλ. 1ος κύκλος επεισοδίων, 2ος και ούτω καθεξής...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2008)

Από ταινία στην ΕΤ1 χτες το βράδυ.

You know how tall was the Cheops Pyramid? 470 feet.
Μετάφραση:
1410 μέτρα.

Ξέρω, ξέρω. Μερικοί έχουν τέτοια εχθρική σχέση με τα μαθηματικά που γι' αυτούς τα 1410 μέτρα είναι ισοδύναμα με τα 141 μέτρα (το σωστό ύψος της πυραμίδας) και με τα 141.000 χιλιόμετρα. Αλλά, όταν γνωρίζουμε αυτή την αδυναμία μας, γινόμαστε διπλά προσεκτικοί. Υπάρχει ο απλούστατος τρόπος, κάθε φορά που γράφουμε έναν αριθμό που αφορά μήκος ή βάρος, να κάνουμε μια νοερή απεικόνιση, να δούμε αν στέκει να έχουμε κτίσμα που υψώνεται ενάμισι χιλιόμετρο στον ουρανό ή αν είναι δυνατόν ένα ζωύφιο να ζυγίζει 1500 κιλά.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2008)

Από ειδήσεις του in.gr:

"Το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών της Γεωργίας ανακοίνωσε ότι πάνω από 50 ρωσικά πολεμικά αεροσκάφη πετούν πάνω από το έδαφος της χώρας, ενώ ακόμα και το Τμπιλίσι αποτελεί στόχο των βομβαρδισμών."

Στα Ελληνικά το Τμπιλίσι, το ξέρω ως Τιφλίδα. Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει ετυμολογία Τιφλίδα: μεταφορά του τουρκικού Tiflis<γεωργιανό Tbilisi.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2008)

Στις ειδήσεις του in.gr τέτοια λάθη είναι όχι απλώς συνηθισμένα, αλλά συνυφασμένα με την "ποιότητα" της δουλειάς που κάνουν εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Πάντα λίγη στατιστική δίνει ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα:

Στις Ειδήσεις του in.gr (σύμφωνα με το δικό του ψαχτήρι) υπάρχουν 9 Τμπιλίσι και 325 Τιφλίδα. Καλή η αναλογία.

Υπάρχουν ωστόσο και 477 Τυφλίδα. Σύμφωνα με την παλιά λανθασμένη ορθογραφία, που εκεί βασιλεύει.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 11, 2008)

Μπλουζάκι από το H&M με διακοσμητικό μπιχλιμπίδι πάνω, ετικέτα:

DE: 100% Baumwolle, mit Ausnahme von Dekoration
ΕΝ: 100% Cotton, exclusive of decoration

Ελληνικό; "100% βαμβάκι, δεν περιέχει διακόσμηση".


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Χθες βράδυ επιχείρησα να δω μια ταινία στο Alter. Εγκατέλειψα σύντομα την προσπάθεια



Λοιπόν, τώρα οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ξέρω πώς αισθάνεσαι, Αλεξάνδρα. Έβλεπα το απόγευμα μια σειρά σε DVD, η οποία είχε ΤΟΣΟ πολλά και σοβαρά λάθη και προχειρότητες που σε κάποια στιγμή ήθελα πολύ έντονα να το κλείσω...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 12, 2008)

Από την Καθημερινή:

_«Χθες πάντως οι τουρκικές Αρχές ανακοίνωσαν ότι σκότωσαν *επίμαχο* βομβιστή, την ώρα που αυτός επιχειρούσε να τοποθετήσει ισχυρό εκρηκτικό μηχανισμό έξω από αστυνομικό τμήμα στην Αντάκια κοντά στα σύνορα με τη Συρία.»_


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 12, 2008)

...πάει ο βομβιστής, πάει και το νόημα, μ' ένα σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια!

Ήρεμα ήρεμα, δεν είμαι τρομοκράτης
ήρεμα ήρεμα, είμαι το θύμα μιας αγάπης


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2008)

Elsa said:


> _«Χθες πάντως οι τουρκικές Αρχές ανακοίνωσαν ότι σκότωσαν *επίμαχο* βομβιστή, την ώρα που αυτός επιχειρούσε να τοποθετήσει ισχυρό εκρηκτικό μηχανισμό έξω από αστυνομικό τμήμα στην *Αντάκια* κοντά στα σύνορα με τη Συρία.»_



Επίμαχο είναι και το θέμα της ονομασίας αυτών των πόλεων. Πρόκειται για την *Αντιόχεια* και συνηθίζεται να μπαίνει το ελληνικό, τουλάχιστον σε παρένθεση. Αν και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις (Πόλη, Σμύρνη), μας φτάνει το ελληνικό.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> Επίμαχο είναι και το θέμα της ονομασίας αυτών των πόλεων. Πρόκειται για την *Αντιόχεια* και συνηθίζεται να μπαίνει το ελληνικό, τουλάχιστον σε παρένθεση. Αν και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις (Πόλη, Σμύρνη), μας φτάνει το ελληνικό.


Μου χτύπησε και μένα η ονομασία για λάθος (νόμιζα πως εννοούν την Antalya/Αττάλεια, αλλά αυτή δεν είναι στα σύνορα με τη Συρία), το έψαξα λίγο, αλλά εις μάτην γιατί το έγραφα Antakia, είχα δε την εντύπωση οτι η Αντιόχεια ανήκει ακόμα στη Συρία...


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 12, 2008)

*Your slip is showing: Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες (4)*

Εσύ που έκανες τους υποτίτλους για τη σειρά State of Play που μοίρασε προσφάτως η κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή, τι λες, δεν το παρατάς το άθλημα να γίνεις... (χμμμ θα έλεγα φούρναρης, αλλά αν ψήνεις ψωμιά όπως μεταφράζεις θα πεθάνει πολύς κόσμος), ξέρω γω, γίνε φαροφύλακας, ψαράς σαρδέλλας στην Αϊτή, οδηγός φορτηγού στο Ντάργουιν, γιατί για μεταφραστής φίλε ή φίλη μου, δεν κάνεις... 

Έι, εκεί στην Καθημερινή, έριξε κανείς καμιά ματιά σ' αυτό το αίσχος;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2008)

Αφού την έχεις στα χέρια σου, προφανώς, βάλε μας κι εμάς να δούμε μερικά μαργαριταράκια.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 12, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, είναι τόσα πολλά, ώστε τύφλα να'χει ο Ανθόνιο. Για να ποστάρω, άλλωστε, εγώ σε τούτο το νήμα, καταλαβαίνεις πόσο καράφλιασα.

Ένα ενδεικτικό, που επαναλαμβάνεται τουλάχιστον 2 φορές (σημειωτέον, μετά από κάποιο σημείο του 2ου επεισοδίου έβγαλα τους υπότιτλους)

spin doctors: πολιτικοί γιατροί. Οκ, γράψτε μου κι εμένα μια συνταγούλα για αυτοδυναμία.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2008)

Να βάλει η ελληνική κυβέρνηση κανένα χεράκι να αποκατασταθεί γρήγορα η τάξη στην Οσετία, γιατί όσες μέρες κι αν περάσουν, ο γνωστός, αξιοκρατικά προσληφθείς, υπάλληλος της ΝΕΤ που γράφει τους τίτλους στις ειδήσεις δεν πρόκειται να μάθει ότι η εκεχειρία είναι εύθραυστη και όχι *εύθραστη (sic)*.

Βέβαια, στο διαδίκτυο, μαζί με τα 57.500 εύθραυστη, βλέπουμε και 2.700 εύθραστη (ακόμα πιο sic). Τώρα ξέρουμε από πού διαλέγει η κρατική τηλεόραση υπαλλήλους.


----------



## danae (Aug 16, 2008)

Στις ειδήσεις της ΕΤ1 λέει ο Φελπς: _I'm speechless, to be honest._
Ο υπότιτλος: _Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν μιλάω πολύ._


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2008)

Πες το, βρε Δανάη, και έξυνα το κεφάλι μου με απορία! Είχα χαμηλωμένο τον ήχο, είδα μόνο τον υπότιτλο και απορούσα πώς είναι δυνατόν να λέει τέτοια κουταμάρα "δεν μιλάω πολύ", λες και του έπαιρναν συνέντευξη σε περιοδικό λάιφσταϊλ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

Πριν από ενάμιση περίπου χρόνο, σ' ένα άλλο φόρουμ, η Alexandra έγραφε: Καθημερινά βλέπουμε διαστρέβλωση χημικών όρων από υιοθέτηση του ξένου ονόματος, π.χ. λένε "σόδιο" και εννοούν νάτριο (sodium) ή λένε "ποτάσσιο" και εννοούν κάλιο (potassium). Δεν είχε εντοπίσει και την απλογράφηση: *ποτάσιο.

Να λοιπόν που στα Νέα κάποιος μεταφραστής (δανεικός λόγω διακοπών από το in.gr;) ανακάλυψε στο έδαφος του Άρη «στοιχεία από μαγνήσιο, σόδιο, ποτάσιο και άλλα».

Βεβαίως, το εύρημα καταχωρήθηκε ήδη στο Γενικό Χημείο της Νομανσλάνδης.


----------



## danae (Aug 18, 2008)

Οι παλαιότεροι ίσως να θυμάστε τη διαφήμιση οδοντόκρεμας όπου μια στομφώδης φωνή έλεγε ότι περιέχει τα ενεργά συστατικά _κάλσιουμ σι έι και εμ εφ πι φλουοράιντ_. :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2008)

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα!
Από τα ένθετα έχω να καταθέσω σωρεία μεταφραστικών ατοπημάτων. Τώρα διαβάζω το βιβλίο της Ελευθεροτυπίας του Σαββάτου το οποίο είναι οι περιπέτειες του δικαστή Τι, του Robert van Gulik. Η μετάφραση αυτή τη φορά είναι αχαρακτήριστη. Ένα θα σας πω: οι ήρωες αναρωτιούνται τι να έχει γίνει ένα *νεκρό *πτώμα που έχει χαθεί ανεξήγητα (γιατί τα ζωντανά πτώματα τα βρίσκεις αμέσως όταν χάνονται).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Ένα θα σας πω: οι ήρωες αναρωτιούνται τι να έχει γίνει ένα *νεκρό *πτώμα που έχει χαθεί ανεξήγητα.



Χα-χα-χα-χα. 

Είδες τι κάνανε ταινίες σαν του Ρομέρο (The night of the living dead); Καταλήξαμε να πιστεύουμε ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν ΚΑΙ ζωντανά πτώματα!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2008)

Από το ίδιο βιβλίο, ξέχασα το εκπληκτικό «εκλιπαρώ τη συγγνώμη σας» (Ούτε ο Αστερίξ στους Βρετανούς να ήταν!)


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Καλημέρα, καλημέρα!
> Από τα ένθετα έχω να καταθέσω σωρεία μεταφραστικών ατοπημάτων. Τώρα διαβάζω το βιβλίο της Ελευθεροτυπίας του Σαββάτου το οποίο είναι οι περιπέτειες του δικαστή Τι, του Robert van Gulik. Η μετάφραση αυτή τη φορά είναι αχαρακτήριστη. Ένα θα σας πω: οι ήρωες αναρωτιούνται τι να έχει γίνει ένα *νεκρό *πτώμα που έχει χαθεί ανεξήγητα (γιατί τα ζωντανά πτώματα τα βρίσκεις αμέσως όταν χάνονται).



Το θέμα είναι ότι τα βιβλία του δικαστή Τι που δίνει η Ελευθεροτυπία είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, κανονικά βιβλία (απλώς ανατυπωμένα σε χασαπόχαρτο) που πριν από μερικά χρόνια κυκλοφορούσαν στα βιβλιοπωλεία από τις εκδ. Θεμέλιο. Θέλω να πω, έχει κανείς από αυτά απαιτήσεις κάπως περισσότερες απ' όσες έχει από ένα άρθρο σε ένθετο περιοδικό. Άλλωστε, οι μεταφράσεις των βιβλίων του Τι είναι επώνυμες.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2008)

Και ερχόμαστε στο γνωστό δίλημμα: να κάνω λίστα με τα λάθη και να τα αναρτήσω μαζί με τα ονόματα των μεταφραστών ή να κάνω την πάπια;


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Χα-χα-χα-χα.
> 
> Είδες τι κάνανε ταινίες σαν του Ρομέρο (The night of the living dead); Καταλήξαμε να πιστεύουμε ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν ΚΑΙ ζωντανά πτώματα!



Πριν από τον Ρομέρο ήταν ο Μποστ. Βέβαια εσείς τα νεούδια μπορεί να μη θυμάστε το τραγούδι "Οι νεκροθάπται" του Μαρκόπουλου, ένα από τα λίγα σε στίχους Μποστ, όπου ο Ζωγράφος τραγουδούσε "Η κακούργος κοινωνία που μας χώρισε σκληρά / να χαρεί και ν' απολαύσει δύο πτώματα νεκρά", αλλά ο συνονόματος θα το θυμάται.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Και ερχόμαστε στο γνωστό δίλημμα: να κάνω λίστα με τα λάθη και να τα αναρτήσω μαζί με τα ονόματα των μεταφραστών ή να κάνω την πάπια;


Μας αρέσουν τα λάθη, κακά τα ψέματα. Και αυτά που μας κάνουν να γελάμε και αυτά που μας χτυπούν το καμπανάκι για την πεπονόφλουδα που κινδυνεύουμε να πατήσουμε κι εμείς. Τίτλοι βιβλίων μπορούν (και πρέπει) να υπάρχουν. Ονόματα μεταφραστών όχι, από τη μια γιατί δεν ξέρουμε πάντα ποιος μπορεί να φταίει για την κοτσάνα, από την άλλη γιατί δεν θέλουμε να ξεφωνίσουμε τους ανθρώπους αλλά το φαινόμενο. Όσο οι μεταφραστές σοβαρών βιβλίων και οι υποτιτλιστές παίρνουν τα μισά και το ένα τέταρτο από κάποιον που θα μεταφράσει ένα εγχειρίδιο, εμείς θα φέρνουμε εδώ μέσα τα ζωντανά και τα νεκρά πτώματα που αφήνουν πίσω τους.

(Συνονόματε, όχι μόνο μεγάλωσα τον καιρό των κλαμπ και των μπουάτ, αλλά έμενα και δίπλα στις τελευταίες.)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2008)

Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, αναμείνατε στις οθόνες σας, πάω για ψάρεμα μαργαριταριών και επανέρχομαι!


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Συνονόματε, όχι μόνο μεγάλωσα τον καιρό των κλαμπ και των μπουάτ, αλλά έμενα και δίπλα στις τελευταίες.)



Και πού ήταν οι τελευταίες μπουάτ; :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

sarant said:


> Και πού ήταν οι τελευταίες μπουάτ; :)


Λίγο πιο πάνω από το σπίτι μου...

Λοιπόν, δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, αλλά οι αγώνες δικαιώνονται. Θα αρχίσω να πιστεύω ότι η ΕΡΤ θα γίνει αξιοκρατική. Λαθοθήρες, αναθαρρήστε!

Πριν από δύο καλοκαίρια, όταν με φιλοξενούσε ο Σπύρος στους Παξούς, μια νύχτα που με την καλή μας την παρέα γυρνούσαμε στα καταλύματά μας, η πόλη είχε ερημώσει, εγώ διατελούσα εν ευθυμία, οπότε αποφάσισα να κάνω κάτι για εκείνο το ενοχλητικό BAKEPY του κεντρικού φούρνου.

Η καλή παρέα επέστρεψε φέτος στους Παξούς και απαθανάτισε τη διόρθωση. Δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας, ιδιαίτερα όταν η αποκατάσταση του BAKERY έγινε με τόσο καλαίσθητο τρόπο.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2008)

Την είδα κι εγώ την ίδια επιγραφή σε χωριό του Πηλίου αλλά δεν τόλμησα να παρέμβω, είχε πολύ κόσμο 
Επίσης, στο παζάρι του Βόλου είδα και το εξής θεϊκό (δυστυχώς δεν είχα μαζί μου φωτογραφική):
*Ζ*λιπάκια 5€/4

(Γιορ ζλιπ ιζ σόουινγκ)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

*character->ήρωας, ρόλος*

Από τα πιο συχνά και κοινά λάθη που δεν αντέχω να βλέπω είναι η μετάφραση της λέξης character με τη σημασία :

a. A person portrayed in an artistic piece, such as a drama or novel.
b. Characterization in fiction or drama: a script that is weak in plot but strong in character,

ως χαρακτήρας, αντί για πρόσωπο, ήρωας, ρόλος (σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις), η ψυχολογία του ήρωα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

Μια στιγμή, γιατί ο «χαρακτήρας» είναι δόκιμη χρήση.

ΛΝΕΓ: 7. καθένα από τα πρόσωπα ενός έργου (λογοτεχνικού, θεατρικού, κινηματογραφικού κ.λπ.): _όλοι οι χαρακτήρες του έργου είναι αδύναμοι και μοναχικοί άνθρωποι_.
Πάπυρος: 5. καθένα από τα πρόσωπα, από τους ήρωες ενός θεατρικού ή άλλου λογοτεχνικού έργου ή κινηματογραφικής ταινίας («οι περισσότεροι χαρακτήρες τού μυθιστορήματος είναι συμβατικοί»)
ΛΚΝ: δ. τύπος ανθρώπου όπως αυτός περιγράφεται σε ένα λογοτεχνικό έργο: _O Ευριπίδης πλάθει πραγματικούς, καθημερινούς χαρακτήρες. O συγγραφέας μάς περιγράφει τη σύγκρουση δύο χαρακτήρων. Κωμωδία χαρακτήρων_, που στηρίζεται περισσότερο στην περιγραφή των χαρακτήρων των προσώπων και λιγότερο στις πράξεις τους. || _οι «Χαρακτήρες» του Θεοφράστου / του Λασκαράτου_, έργα όπου περιγράφονται ανθρώπινοι τύποι.

Άλλωστε, και η δεύτερη σημασία που αναφέρεις μπορεί να μεταφραστεί «δημιουργία χαρακτήρων».


----------



## sarant (Aug 19, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά δεν λέμε ότι "ο Ηρακλής Πουαρό είναι ο πιο γνωστός χαρακτήρας της Αγκάθας Κρίστι", λέμε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

sarant said:


> Ναι, αλλά δεν λέμε ότι "ο Ηρακλής Πουαρό είναι ο πιο γνωστός χαρακτήρας της Αγκάθας Κρίστι", λέμε;


Όχι, και δεν αμφισβητώ ότι ο _ήρωας_ και το _πρόσωπο_ είναι συχνά η καλύτερη μετάφραση. Αλλά, από την άλλη, μια και πιάσαμε αυτή την κουβέντα, δεν μου αρέσει όταν βλέπω, π.χ., «ο συνταγματάρχης Χ είναι ένας από τους πιο ενδιαφέροντες ήρωες της Άγκαθα Κρίστι». Ε, δεν είναι όλοι ήρωες. (Σόρι, δεν έχω καλό παράδειγμα, έχω αφήσει την Άγκαθα από το 1965.)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

Nickel, ασχέτως των λημμάτων που παρέθεσες, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο συνήθως μεταφράζεται και χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα, είναι λάθος. Ακούμε π.χ. την Αντζελίνα Τζόλι να λέει "Ο χαρακτήρας *μου* σ' αυτή την ταινία είναι έτσι κι έτσι..." κι αναφέρεται στην ηρωίδα ή το ρόλο που υποδύεται. Ή ακούς: "αυτή η ταινία έχει ωραίους χαρακτήρες". Δεν είναι σωστά Ελληνικά.

Γενικά, δεν χρησιμοποιείται και δεν μεταφράζεται σωστά στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων (που πετυχαίνω εγώ, τουλάχιστον). Και το σχόλιο του sarant με κάλυψε πλήρως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

Δεν διαφώνησα με το πρόβλημα. Διαφώνησα με τον περιοριστικό τίτλο: character = ήρωας, ρόλος.
Ο συντάκτης ενός απλού δίγλωσσου λεξικού είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει τις πιθανές αποδόσεις και ο μεταφραστής να ξεμπερδέψει μόνος του τις χρήσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 21, 2008)

Ψαρεμένο από τη σειρά Βήμα Νουάρ, τα ένθετα του κυριακάτικου βήματος:
Godspeed = Θεϊκή ταχύτητα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 21, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> "Ο χαρακτήρας *μου* σ' αυτή την ταινία είναι έτσι κι έτσι..."



Και φυσικά: "Το άτομο/η γυναίκα που υποδύομαι σε αυτή την ταινία είναι έτσι κι έτσι..."


----------



## Palavra (Aug 21, 2008)

Χα, χα! Μου θύμισες τότε που δούλευα για την αστυνομία και άκουγα αναφορές:
«Παρατηρήσαμε στην περιοχή δύο άτομα και δύο γυναίκες».


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 21, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Και φυσικά: "Το άτομο/η γυναίκα που υποδύομαι σε αυτή την ταινία είναι..."



...εντελώς σαλεμένη;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2008)

Για να μην ξεχνάμε και τα μεταγλωττισμένα ντοκιμαντέρ, όπου δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι ακριβώς λέγεται στο πρωτότυπο, αλλά πραγματικά αναρωτιέσαι αν ο ηθοποιός που κάνει τον μεταγλωττισμό μπορεί καμιά φορά να πει, "αποκλείεται, δεν το λέω αυτό, είναι τερατώδες".

Από ρώσικο ντοκιμαντέρ στην ΕΤ3:
-προϋπαντίζουν
-υπολοχίας
-έχεις πολύ ψηλό μέτωπο για λοχίας (!) Εδώ τι θέλει να πει άραγε ο ποιητής; Μήπως είναι κάποιος ρώσικος ιδιωματισμός που σημαίνει "έχεις πάρει ψηλά τον αμανέ, έχεις καβαλήσει το καλάμι"; Λέω τώρα.

Μετά άλλαξα κανάλι. Τόσο κράτησε η αντοχή μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 22, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> προϋπαντίζουν



Αυτό είναι λάθος; (ίσως το τεχνικά σωστό να είναι προϋπαντούν, αλλά το προϋπαντίζουν λέγεται νομίζω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2008)

Όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι λέγεται - εγώ, τουλάχιστον, πρώτη φορά το άκουσα. Κι αν λέγεται είναι λάθος, προϋπαντώ είναι το ρήμα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μετά άλλαξα κανάλι. Τόσο κράτησε η αντοχή μου.


Αυτά μας κάνεις και χάνουμε τα καλύτερα...

Το *_προϋπαντίζουν_ προέρχεται από το _προϋπαντήσουν_.

Όπως: _να καταποντίσουν, καταποντίζουν_, άρα και:
*_προϋπαντίσουν, *προϋπαντίζουν_.

Δύσκολο το 'χετε όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά το _προϋπαντούν_; Ενώ το _απαντούν_ το χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά και αποκλείεται να πουν *_απαντίζουν_.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 22, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> -έχεις πολύ ψηλό μέτωπο για λοχίας (!) Εδώ τι θέλει να πει άραγε ο ποιητής; Μήπως είναι κάποιος ρώσικος ιδιωματισμός που σημαίνει "έχεις πάρει ψηλά τον αμανέ, έχεις καβαλήσει το καλάμι"; Λέω τώρα.



Μήπως ήθελε με έναν κομψό τρόπο να του πει ότι παρουσιάζει προχωρημένη αλωπεκίαση, πράγμα που όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν είναι σικ για έναν λοχία;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2008)

Από τον ΑΝΤ1, φρέσκο:

According to your wife you are a serial cheater.
Μετάφραση: 
Σύμφωνα με τη γυναίκα σου, είσαι νυμφομανής.

Ναι, μεγάλε μεταφραστή, σιγά μην είναι και λεσβία ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 24, 2008)

Έλα βρε Άλεξ, δεν τον είπε και...σειριακό κλέφτη! :-D


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2008)

Λέγαμε για αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι η Αγγλία έχει βασιλιά.

Αμ, κι αυτοί εδώ; Αν τους πεις ότι έπρεπε να γράψουν "Η αυτής εξοχότης", μπορεί να σε κοιτάξουν σαν να είσαι ούφο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2008)

Αλλάζουν οι ρόλοι, αλλάζουν. Οι άντρες γίνονται νυμφομανείς και οι γυναίκες αυτού εξοχότητες.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 27, 2008)

Φανταστείτε πόσοι περιμένουν στην ουρά. Κρίμα, είστε και ντιξονάροι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2008)

*Κλατς!*

Αν δεν ξέρατε τι σημαίνει η λέξη clutch και κατά συνέπεια clutch bag, μάθετέ το. Μας το λέει αυτή η κυρία στο ΒΗΜΑgazino -- μεταξύ μας, απορώ για ποιο λόγο την έχουν να μας πρήζει για τα ξενοδοχεία των 5.000 ευρώ τη βραδιά όπου μένει με τον καλό της ή για τα εστιατόρια όπου τρώει με 500 ευρώ το άτομο.






Υπάρχει, βέβαια, πιθανότητα να ξέρει τι σημαίνει clutch, αλλά να προτιμάει να το αγνοεί για να κάνει το λογοπαίγνιό της. Καλό θα ήταν σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, κατά τη γνώμη μου, να κάνει μια μικρούτσικη αναφορά στην πραγματική έννοια της λέξης. 

Μια παρόμοια περίπτωση: μια δημοσιογράφος σε εβδομαδιαίο περιοδικό παρουσίασε το εστιατόριο A Lier Man (απορώ πώς τους ήρθε αυτή η ονομασία), λέγοντας ότι σημαίνει Ο Ψεύτης, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα σημαίνει, 
One who lies down; one who rests or remains, as in concealment 
_There were liers in ambush against him._ 
Δεν άντεξα και της έστειλα email και της είπα "δεν σημαίνει αυτό, γιατί το γράψατε;" Η αναπάντεχη απάντησή της ήταν "έτσι μου είπαν στο μαγαζί, αλλά αν και ήξερα ότι ήταν λάθος, το έγραψα. Κάνει πολύ κακή εντύπωση;" Και της απάντησα ότι καλό θα ήταν να το είχε επισημάνει μέσα στο άρθρο της. Ότι, δηλαδή το όνομα του μαγαζιού σημαίνει αυτό, αν και οι ιδιοκτήτες του προτιμούν να το ερμηνεύουν αλλιώς.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 27, 2008)

Την τσάντα την κλείνεις και ακούς "κλατς", ειδικά αν έχεις ξεχάσει κανένα αυγό μέσα. Ήμαρτον...

Άσχετο: το "φτιάχνω μουσική" είναι χαζοαγγλισμός ή μια απόλυτα φυσική ελληνική έκφραση; Πείτε, για να ξέρω αν σωστά μουτζώνω το ραδιόφωνό μου ("οι Stomp έρχονται για να φτιάξουν μουσική από ό,τι δεν φαντάζεστε").


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2008)

Βρωμοκοπάει μετάφραση:
Stomp Out Loud can make music out of just about anything and just about anywhere


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 27, 2008)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι λέγεται για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μόνο (επειδή χρησιμοποιούν διάφορα μέσα για τη δημιουργία ήχων), οπότε -τρόπον τινά- τη "μαγειρεύουν".


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μια παρόμοια περίπτωση: μια δημοσιογράφος σε εβδομαδιαίο περιοδικό παρουσίασε το εστιατόριο A Lier Man (απορώ πώς τους ήρθε αυτή η ονομασία), λέγοντας ότι σημαίνει Ο Ψεύτης, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα σημαίνει,
> One who lies down; one who rests or remains, as in concealment
> _There were liers in ambush against him._


Περίεργα πράγματα. The Lier Man δεν σημαίνει ούτε ο ενεδρεύων ούτε ο ψεύτης, γιατί και το lier και το liar είναι ουσιαστικά και δεν δέχονται να κάνουν κανονική παρέα με το man.

Να υποψιαστώ ότι κάποιος άκουσε και μετέφερε το γερμανικό Der Leiermann (=οργανοπαίκτης, λατερνατζής);


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> Να υποψιαστώ ότι κάποιος άκουσε και μετέφερε το γερμανικό Der Leiermann (=οργανοπαίκτης, λατερνατζής);


Δηλαδή, άκουσαν το Leiermann και το υιοθέτησαν χωρίς να ξέρουν ότι σημαίνει λατερνατζής, αλλά _προτίμησαν να νομίσουν _ότι σημαίνει ψεύτης;


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2008)

Και το απαραίτητο γιουτιουμπάκι τεκμηρίωσης:









Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, άκουσαν το Leiermann και το υιοθέτησαν χωρίς να ξέρουν ότι σημαίνει λατερνατζής, αλλά _προτίμησαν να νομίσουν _ότι σημαίνει ψεύτης;



Κατά το «ο μαγαζάτορας έχει πάντα δίκιο».


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 27, 2008)

Θέλετε να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι μαζί ότι "λατερνατζής" σημαίνει "ψεύτης" και να κόψουμε έτσι το Γόρδιο Δεσμό; Να ανοίξω ένα μπλογκ για να μαζέψουμε υπογραφές; :-D


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2008)

Αν είναι νεολαίοι, παίζει και αυτή η εκδοχή:


----------



## andy (Aug 27, 2008)

Ανοίγω την τηλεόραση, κάνω ζάπινγκ, πέφτω σε ταινία στο Σταρ με τον Έντυ Μέρφυ και κάτι καταδιώξεις, ακούω τον κακό να λεει: *Kill that clown!*, διαβάζω: *Καθάρισε τον κλόουν!*, κλείνω την τηλεόραση και πάω να παίξω πασιέντζα στον υπολογιστή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2008)

Λες να σταματήσω κι εγώ να βλέπω τους έντεκα κλόουν;


(Ερμηνευτική δήλωση: Άμα δεν μπορείς να βάλεις πάνω από ένα τέρμα στην έδρα σου, τι το θες το ρημάδι το Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ;)


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 28, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αν είναι νεολαίοι, παίζει και αυτή η εκδοχή:
> 
> Covenant: Der Leiermann



;)
Σωστόοοοοοοοος...

Υ.Γ. Καλώς σας ξαναβρήκα...


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2008)

Από τις Αναμνήσεις... του Σερζ, ένα γουστόζικο λαθάκι.
Μιλάει για κάποιους αναρχικούς που ζούσαν στην παρανομία και "Όταν αισθάνθηκαν χαμένοι, αποφάσισαν ότι προτιμούσαν να σκοτωθούν παρά να μπουν στη φυλακή" (εγώ εδώ θα έβαζα παρατατικό, γιατί δεν μιλάει για ένα μεμονωμένο γεγονός αλλά για διαρκή κατάσταση, αλλά δεν έχω δει το πρωτότυπο) και μετά λέει πως ένας από αυτούς, που ποτέ δεν έβγαινε χωρίς το πιστόλι του, έλεγε: "Έξι σφαίρες για τα σκυλιά των φρουρών και η έβδομη για μένα".

Γιατί τέτοια μανία με τα ζώα τα καημένα; Μην τάχα σαν κι εμένα και κείνα δεν πονούν;

Στην πραγματικότητα, κατά 99% το πρωτότυπο λέει "ces chiens de gardes..." (ή κάτι τέτοιο) κι αυτό είναι σχήμα της γαλλικής γλώσσας που μεταφράζεται "αυτά τα σκυλιά οι φρουροί" (ή οι αστυφύλακες, ίσως) και όχι βέβαια τα σκυλιά των φρουρών, που θα ήθελε des άλλωστε. Όπως όταν λέμε "ton imbecile de mari" εννοούμε "ο ηλίθιος ο άντρας σου" και όχι "ο ηλίθιος του άντρα σου"


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 29, 2008)

@sarant, δυστυχώς, με τα τέρατα που ποστάρονται εδώ τώρα τελευταία, φαντάζομαι ότι το παραπάνω θα κάνει πολλούς να στραβομουτσουνιάσουν και να πουν "μα τι ψείρας που είναι".


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Από την άλλη (@sarant, @count), αυτά είναι τα πιο γουστόζικα, αυτά που γίνονται δεξιοτεχνικές τρικλοποδιές στα ποδάρια του κουρασμένου μεταφραστή (αν και, εν προκειμένω, κι αυτό εδώ ντουβάρι ολόκληρο είναι που πήγε ο μεταφραστής και έπεσε επάνω του, νομίζω).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> @sarant, δυστυχώς, με τα τέρατα που ποστάρονται εδώ τώρα τελευταία, φαντάζομαι ότι το παραπάνω θα κάνει πολλούς να στραβομουτσουνιάσουν και να πουν "μα τι ψείρας που είναι".


Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν συμφωνώ. Χτυπάει εντελώς βλακώδες στο δικό μου αφτί ως έννοια το "έξι σφαίρες για τα σκυλιά των φρουρών και μία για μένα". Δηλαδή, οι φρουροί έχουν έξι σκυλιά; Και δεν χρειάζεται να σκοτώσει τους φρουρούς, μόνο τα σκυλιά τους;


----------



## zephyrous (Aug 29, 2008)

Να πώς βγαίνει το όνομα στους αναρχικούς. 
Αχ, και στο βιβλίο που μεταφράζω περιέχονται ουκ ολίγα κομμάτια από τις Αναμνήσεις του Σερζ. Κατάλαβα, θα πρέπει να τα μεταφράσω από την αρχή.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 29, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν συμφωνώ. Χτυπάει εντελώς βλακώδες στο δικό μου αφτί ως έννοια το "έξι σφαίρες για τα σκυλιά των φρουρών και μία για μένα". Δηλαδή, οι φρουροί έχουν έξι σκυλιά; Και δεν χρειάζεται να σκοτώσει τους φρουρούς, μόνο τα σκυλιά τους;



Βρε, δεν είπα ότι δεν χτυπάει βλακώδες! Αν το πετύχω σε βιβλίο θα νιώσω σαν να τρώω ψάρι και να έχω καταπιεί κόκαλο. Ένα σχόλιο έκανα, ο δύσμοιρος, για το πόσο χειρότερα πράγματα ακούμε.


----------



## efi (Aug 30, 2008)

Εντελώς ηλίθια είναι και η παρακάτω στιχομυθία, την οποία έχω συναντήσει στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά, ουκ ολίγες φορές: 

_-Σπάσαν τα νερά μου!
-Να φωνάξουμε τον υδραυλικό!
_
Μα, τι έχουν στο μυαλό τους; Ότι είναι αστείο; Ότι οι άντρες είναι χαζοί και δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει ''Έσπασαν τα νερά μου''; Ότι όταν σπάει κάποιος σωλήνας υπάρχει άνθρωπος που λέει: ''Σπάσαν τα νερά μου''; 
Ή μήπως υπάρχει κάποια λογική εξήγηση;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2008)

Η λογική εξήγηση είναι ότι αυτός που γράφει τα καλαμπούρια είναι μειωμένης έμπνευσης, μάλλον.


----------



## sopherina (Aug 30, 2008)

efi said:


> _-Σπάσαν τα νερά μου!
> -Να φωνάξουμε τον υδραυλικό!
> _


Εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι καμένοι εγκέφαλοι εκτός από τον δικό μου που βλέπουν την επανάληψη του "Μπέβερλι Χιλς"!!! Έτσι δεν είναι; ;)
LOL!!!


----------



## curry (Aug 30, 2008)

Στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ χτες το απόγευμα, μιλάει κάποιος για τον Ομπάμα. 
Η πρότασή του ξεκινά ως εξής: 
I couldn't help thinking (νομίζω ότι αυτό ήταν το ρήμα, κάτι τέτοιο, βασικά δεν μας νοιάζει). 
Υπότιτλος; Δεν θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω...


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 30, 2008)

Πώς να βοηθήσεις; Καταρχήν πρέπει να ξέρεις αγγλικά, πράγμα ανέφικτο...


----------



## efi (Aug 30, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι καμένοι εγκέφαλοι εκτός από τον δικό μου που βλέπουν την επανάληψη του "Μπέβερλι Χιλς"!!! Έτσι δεν είναι; ;)
> LOL!!!



Ωχ, καρφώθηκα! (και λίγο Melrose place και λίγες μάγισσες)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2008)

Εμένα ο μεγάλος μου καημός είναι η Δυναστεία. Θα το βάλουν άραγε ποτέ επανάληψη (γιατί όταν το δείχνανε κανονικά, ήμουνα πολύ μικρούλης και τα έχω ξεχάσει όλα). 

Το βασίλειό μου για ένα ξεμάδιασμα Αλέξις - Κρυστλ....


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εμένα ο μεγάλος μου καημός είναι η Δυναστεία. Θα το βάλουν άραγε ποτέ επανάληψη (γιατί όταν το δείχνανε κανονικά, ήμουνα πολύ μικρούλης και τα έχω ξεχάσει όλα).
> 
> Το βασίλειό μου για ένα ξεμάδιασμα Αλέξις - Κρυστλ....


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2008)

Καλά Kappa18, είσαι κορυφαία!


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 31, 2008)

"Όταν περνάει η ώρα, αποφασίζω να γυρίσω. [...] Στον δρόμο μου βρίσκω το Dubai Cinema, που όπως τα περισσότερα σινεμά εδώ παίζει ένα έπος του Μπόλιγουντ. Μπαίνω, για να _*επιτείνω*_ τη βραδιά."

Πολλοί μπερδεύουν το επιτείνω με το επεκτείνω. Αλλά κι εσύ, τέκνον Στάθη;


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2008)

Μέσα σε τρία λεπτάκια είχα την ευκαιρία να δω τα πρώτα μου τρία λεπτά από τη Δυναστεία και να ανακαλύψω τι είναι το ξεμάδιασμα (α. ξεμάτιασμα β. ξεμούδιασμα γ. μάδημα δ. ξεμάλλιασμα). Η σωστή απάντηση είναι η (δ).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2008)

Δεν έχεις ακούσει "πάω να ξεμαδιάσω την κότα;" ή "το ξεμάδιασμα της μαργαρίτας;" Μάλλον από το μαδάω/μαδώ.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 1, 2008)

Πέτρος Μίχος, προχτές:
Η ομάδα έχει *πολλές πιο* επιθέσεις.
Αναπτύσσεται *πολύ πιο* από δεξιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2008)

Εύκολο αίνιγμα:

*Αγγλικά καλά δεν ξέρει, αλλά μεταφράζει
Ελληνικά καλά δεν ξέρει, αλλά γράφει σε έντυπα μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας
Τι είναι;*
(Ο δημοσιογράφος)

Από το βιβλίο "Έλβις" που μοίραζε το Βήμα την προηγούμενη Κυριακή. Έψαξα στα credits να δω αν υπήρχε η συμβολή μεταφραστή, αλλά όχι, ο δημοσιογράφος είναι ο κατάλληλος πάντα για να αντικαταστήσει όλους τους μεταφραστές:

I love you and I always will.
Σ' αγαπώ και *πάντα θα το κάνω.*
Αυτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου, πρέπει να διδάσκεται σε σχολές μετάφρασης ως παράδειγμα κακής μετάφρασης και χειρότερων Ελληνικών.

Where broken hearted lovers do *cry away their gloom.*
Όταν οι πληγωμένοι εραστές *πάνε κάπου μακριά στα σκοτεινά *να κλάψουν.
Εδώ τι να σχολιάσουμε; Πλήρης παρανόηση.

Why can't you see what you are doing to me
Γιατί δεν μπορείς να δεις *τι κάνεις σε μένα*
Αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ γιατί δεν μπορεί να δει ότι δεν μιλάνε έτσι οι άνθρωποι.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 2, 2008)

Το σχολείο "ο Κέρδος Δανιήλ" εύχεται καλή σχολική χρονιά στους μικρούς λεξιλόγους.


----------



## danae (Sep 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αυτά μας κάνεις και χάνουμε τα καλύτερα...
> 
> Το *_προϋπαντίζουν_ προέρχεται από το _προϋπαντήσουν_.
> 
> ...



Όπως *απηυδίζω... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

Έξοχα. Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει και τη σχετική σημείωση.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά:
έχω απαυδήσει 52 (!) ευρήματα μόνο
έχω απηυδήσει 1.180 ευρήματα

Και εδώ, σε ένα γλωσσικό σημείωμα υπό μορφή διατάγματος:
Όχι “έχω απηυδίσει αλλά “έχω απαυδίσει”


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2008)

Χτες το βράδυ πήγα σινεμά και είδα το In search of a midnight kiss. Οι υπότιτλοι εναλλάσσονταν μεταξύ των παρακάτω:

-Εντάξει, όταν ήταν απλώς επαρκείς.

-Χάλια, όταν έλειπαν μεγάλα κομμάτια διαλόγου και άφηναν τους μη αγγλομαθείς να αναρωτιούνται τι στο διάολο λένε τόσην ώρα οι ηθοποιοί.

-Για κλάματα, όταν έβλεπα αγγλισμούς, του τύπου
If I don't hear from you = Αν δεν ακούσω από σένα.

-Και για τρανταχτά γέλια όταν η αλυσίδα ξενοδοχείων Best Western μεταφράστηκε ως "καλύτερο δυτικό ξενοδοχείο".

Υποσημείωση: ο θερινός κινηματογράφος "Αλεξάνδρα" στο Κάτω Χαλάνδρι έχει τις ΠΙΟ ΑΒΟΛΕΣ καρέκλες που έχω συναντήσει ποτέ. Αν ξαναπάω, θα πάρω μαζί μου τα καρεκλάκια που έχουμε για να στηρίζουμε την πλάτη μας στις κερκίδες του Ηρωδείου και θα τα κοτσάρω πάνω στην καρέκλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2008)

nickel said:


> Περίεργα πράγματα. The Lier Man δεν σημαίνει ούτε ο ενεδρεύων ούτε ο ψεύτης, γιατί και το lier και το liar είναι ουσιαστικά και δεν δέχονται να κάνουν κανονική παρέα με το man.
> 
> Να υποψιαστώ ότι κάποιος άκουσε και μετέφερε το γερμανικό Der Leiermann (=οργανοπαίκτης, λατερνατζής);


Για του λόγου του αληθές, νέα καταχώρηση για το ίδιο λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2008)

Πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, πώς συνέβη αυτό;







Ολόκληρη Καθημερινή δεν έχει διορθωτές; Δεν το είδε κανένας; Ή ο *Μένανδρος *μετονομάστηκε σε **Μαίνανδρο *τώρα τελευταία και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι; Γιατί δεν μιλάμε για μια λέξη χαμένη σ' ένα κείμενο, μιλάμε για επικεφαλίδα με τεράστια γράμματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2008)

Τα 'χει τα ευρήματά του το λάθος... Να 'ναι από το Μαίναλο και τις Μαινάδες;


----------



## kabuki (Sep 4, 2008)

Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκαν με τον μαίανδρο...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τα 'χει τα ευρήματά του το λάθος... Να 'ναι από το Μαίναλο και τις Μαινάδες;





kabuki said:


> Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκαν με τον μαίανδρο...



Μωρέ, ο δημοσιογράφος μπορεί να μπερδεύτηκε και με τον μαιευτήρα, αλλά σ' αυτόν το βαθμό καταργήθηκαν οι διορθωτές στις εφημερίδες; Δεν κοιτάνε ούτε τις επικεφαλίδες;


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 4, 2008)

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι λάθος που ξέφυγε στη διόρθωση, τότε είναι και παραείναι δυνατόν. 
Πριν από χρόνια, την 17η Νοέμβρη, η Μακεδονία (η εφημερίδα της Θεσσαλονίκης) βγήκε με τον εξής τίτλο στην πρώτη σελίδα:
"ΨΩ*Λ*Ι, ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ". Ένα και μόνο γράμμα κάνει απίστευτη ζημιά.
Εννοείται ότι η πρώτη σελίδα είχε περάσει από πολλά ζευγάρια μάτια (αρχισυντάκτης, διορθωτές, στοιχειοθέτες, ακόμα και στο τυπογραφείο την είδε κόσμος). Κι όμως, ο πρώτος που το παρατήρησε ήταν ο πρωινός ρεσεψιονίστ που έριξε μια ματιά στο φύλλο της ημέρας. Τρέχανε στις εννιά το πρωί να μαζέψουν τα φύλλα από τα περίπτερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2008)

Ε, ρε ζηλιά που πάθανε...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ε, ρε ζηλιά που πάθανε...


Πέρασε αρκετή ώρα για να πιάσω το pun...


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 4, 2008)

Αυτά τα κάνουν συνήθως υπάλληλοι που έχουν διαφορές με τον εργοδότη ή όρεξη για χοντρά αστεία. Υπάρχει άλλη παλιά ιστορία για γραφίστα που έκανε το τελικό DTP οδηγού επιχειρήσεων και (allegedly πάντα) ευθυνόταν για το "Ωδείο Εν Πορδαίς" (χορδαίς).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι έχω ακούσει για τίτλο που διορθώθηκε τελευταία στιγμή πριν φτάσει στο πιεστήριο και αφορούσε νεκρολογία: αντί για «πολυαγαπημένη μας» παραλίγο να έγραφε «πολυγ*μημένη μας».


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Πέρασε αρκετή ώρα για να πιάσω το pun...



Πάλι καλά που δεν μου το έβγαλες στα μαργαριτάρια :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Πάλι καλά που δεν μου το έβγαλες στα μαργαριτάρια :)



Μα δεν χρειάζεται, είναι ήδη στα μαργαριτάρια :)


----------



## Lina (Sep 4, 2008)

Δεν είναι το χόμπι μου η συλλογή μαργαριταριών, αλλά παρακολουθώντας το νήμα μ' έπιασε ζήλεια που δεν έχω ποστάρει τίποτα και βάλθηκα να συγκρατήσω αυτό που πήρε το μάτι μου χθες σε υποτιτλισμό του Star:

να κατανοήσει τα όνειρά του

Είχα τον ήχο χαμηλά κι έμεινα ν' αναρωτιέμαι για λίγο. Μαντεύετε τι θα είχαν πει: "to realize his dreams".


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 5, 2008)

Από δελτίο τύπου που διάβασα νωρίτερα (για νέο χώρο διασκέδασης κλπ κλπ):

_"Το site επίσης ετοιμάζεται αυτή την στιγμή και θα είναι σύντομα πάνω."_

...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2008)

Καλώς σάς βρήκα!

Επέστρεψα από τις πιο σύντομες διακοπές του κόσμου, δηλαδή ένα παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο στη Στούπα. Δεν μπόρεσα να μη μαζέψω τα απαραίτητα μαργαριτάρια από πινακίδες, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχα πρόχειρη τη φωτογραφική μηχανή:

1) Ολόκληρη η Καλαμάτα γεμάτη με πινακίδες που δείχνουν το δρόμο για τα Δικαστήρια, δηλαδή προς το *Law-Court*!

2) Πολλά *Rooms for rent, full equipped*. Στο φουλ, δηλαδή.

3) Από ταμπέλα εστιατορίου: *Pork lion* (για όποιον νόμισε ότι το λιοντάρι καταβρόχθισε το γουρουνάκι, διευκρινίζω ότι ήταν pork loin).


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 7, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> *Pork lion* (για όποιον νόμισε ότι το λιοντάρι καταβρόχθισε το γουρουνάκι, διευκρινίζω ότι ήταν pork loin).



Μπα, κάνας συγγενής της Porkcastle θα ήταν.


----------



## danae (Sep 11, 2008)

Παλιό αλλά καλό (από τις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ):
"η βροχή έπεφτε κατά διαστήματα ακατάπαυστα".


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 11, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Μπα, κάνας συγγενής της Porkcastle θα ήταν.


----------



## cythere (Sep 16, 2008)

Διαβάζω στα ελληνικά την αυτοβιογραφία του Γάλλου κακοποιού Ζακ Μεσρίν, και, μεταξύ άλλων, ανακαλύπτω το εξής: ο Μεσρίν έβγαζε βόλτα την κορούλα του στο Παρίσι και οι πλανόδιοι ζωγράφοι την φωνάζαν "Ψύλλο".
Μα δεν πέρασε από το μυαλό του μεταφραστή ότι πρόκειται για το χαϊδευτικό "ma puce" που θα μπορούσε ν' αποδοθεί με πλήθος αντίστοιχων χαϊδευτικών στα ελληνικά;
Σε άλλο σημείο: ο Μεσρίν πάει στον Καναδά και θέλει να πιάσει δουλειά "για να κερδίσει τη ζωή του", όπως λέει.
Τελικά, αποφάσισα να παραγγείλω το βιβλίο στα γαλλικά.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 16, 2008)

Από υπότιτλο σε ταινία, νομίζω στο Star, αλλά δεν ορκίζομαι κιόλας:

«[...] θα συναντηθούμε στην _ρεσεψιόν_»

Το γεγονός οτι τον συναντούν, στην αμέσως επόμενη σκηνή, σε μια _δεξίωση_, είναι μάλλον δευτερεύον...


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 17, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν εσείς θεωρείτε γκάφα την αφύσικη μετάφραση, εμένα όμως με ενοχλεί. Δε με διασκεδάζει, όπως άλλα λάθη. Με εκνευρίζει, γιατί ο όποιος μεταφραστής αδυνατεί να γράψει απλές προτάσεις με φυσικό τρόπο στη μητρική του γλώσσα. Μιλάμε εν προκειμένω για μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά. Φίλοι της Philips, πετάτε τα λεφτά σας, ή για να το πω στη γλώσσα σας, πετάτε τα λεφτά σας μακριά.

_Summer is over and it's back to work. > Το καλοκαίρι τελείωσε, επιστροφή στην εργασία.

Save time by shaving in the shower and caring for your skin at the same time. > Εξοικονομήστε χρόνο ξυρίζοντας στο ντους και φροντίζοντας το δέρμα σας την ίδια στιγμή._


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2008)

Το "ξυρίζοντας στο ντους" δεν είναι απλώς αφύσικη μετάφραση, είναι λάθος Ελληνικά! Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να ανοίξουμε νέο κεφάλαιο μετά τους δημοσιογράφους/μεταφραστές: τους διαφημιστές/μεταφραστές.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2008)

O Καμπουράκης στην πρωινή εκπομπή του Mega διαβάζει ένα πανό που κρατούσαν διαδηλωτές στη Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας:
Bare skin not bear skin.
Μπέαρ σκιν νοτ *μπίαρ *σκιν.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:-ElBxaiNQCoJ:gems.amazonwebstore.com/Beer-Skin-Case-Pouch-for-Nokia/A/B000E27HDM.htm+%22beer+skin%22&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=19


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2008)

*Κι η ελληνική γραμματεία στην υγειά μας...*

Τη φωτογραφία την τράβηξε ο αδελφός μου, Γιώργος Σερ., στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Σερρών:


----------



## oublexis (Sep 19, 2008)

Κυρία, κυρία, μπορώ να γίνω υπεύθυνος γραμματείας σ' αυτό το φόρουμ;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2008)

*Η κοτσάνα της ημέρας*

Ο κ. Πάνος Μπεγλίτης στην πρωινή εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ:

Θα συνεχίσουμε χωρίς καμιά αυταρέσκεια, χωρίς καμιά *ευωχία *γύρω από τους αριθμούς.

Ανοίξτε και κανένα λεξικό, κύριε. Ευωχία θα πει "φαγοπότι". Μήπως θέλατε να πείτε ευφορία; 
ευωχία η : (λόγ.) φαγοπότι σε ατμόσφαιρα γλεντιού. [λόγ. < αρχ. εὐωχία]


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 20, 2008)

cythere said:


> Διαβάζω στα ελληνικά την αυτοβιογραφία του Γάλλου κακοποιού Ζακ Μεσρίν, και, μεταξύ άλλων, ανακαλύπτω το εξής: ο Μεσρίν έβγαζε βόλτα την κορούλα του στο Παρίσι και οι πλανόδιοι ζωγράφοι την φωνάζαν "Ψύλλο".
> Μα δεν πέρασε από το μυαλό του μεταφραστή ότι πρόκειται για το χαϊδευτικό "ma puce" που θα μπορούσε ν' αποδοθεί με πλήθος αντίστοιχων χαϊδευτικών στα ελληνικά;
> Σε άλλο σημείο: ο Μεσρίν πάει στον Καναδά και θέλει να πιάσει δουλειά "για να κερδίσει τη ζωή του", όπως λέει.
> Τελικά, αποφάσισα να παραγγείλω το βιβλίο στα γαλλικά.



Και το καλύτερο: Αν προσέξεις, στο εξώφυλλο γράφεται... Μερσίν! Δηλαδή το όνομα του συγγραφέα είναι λάθος στο εξώφυλλο!
Και από κάτω, "Το ενστικτο του θανάτου", χωρίς τόνο στο "ένστικτο". Αλλά μπροστά στο Μερσίν (το οποίο οι Παριζιάνοι προφέρουν Μερίν, καθώς παραλείπουν το "σ" πριν από το ρ)...
Υπάρχει και μια έκδοση με διορθωμένο το όνομα, αλλά δεν την έχω δει.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 20, 2008)

Από ανθρωπολογικό βιβλίο που διάβασα πρόσφατα:
Αύγουστος Κοντ -> Κομτέ (προφανώς, επειδή στα γαλλικά γράφεται Comte).
Συγχωρείται, επειδή το έκανε φίλος.


----------



## cythere (Sep 20, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Αλλά μπροστά στο Μερσίν (το οποίο οι Παριζιάνοι προφέρουν Μερίν, καθώς παραλείπουν το "σ" πριν από το ρ)...


 
Κοίτα να δεις... Κι εγώ (ως ημίαιμο) και οι Γάλλοι που ξέρω "Μεσρίν" τον προφέρουν. Το έψαξα λοιπόν και βρήκα αυτή την ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία εδώ: 
En regardant sur Youtube de vieux reportages annonçant la mort de Mesrine, j'ai remarqué qu'une fois sur deux, on prononçait le «s». Idem pour le film et idem pour Vincent Cassel durant l'entrevue. Intriguée, je lui ai donc demandé qu'elle était la bonne prononciation: «Il s'appelait Mesrine (ne pas prononcer le "s"), mais les médias l'appelaient Mesrine en prononçant le "s", ce qu'il détestait.» Affaire classée.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2008)

Συμπέρασμα: τον αποκαλούμε Μερίν, γιατί έτσι λέγεται, και ενοχλείται όταν τον λένε Μεσρίν.


----------



## cythere (Sep 20, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Συμπέρασμα: τον αποκαλούμε Μερίν, γιατί έτσι λέγεται, και ενοχλείται όταν τον λένε Μεσρίν.


 
Εκεί που είναι, δεν νομίζω να ενοχλείται πια!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2008)

Ωχ, την πάτησα! 
Αλλά πού ξέρεις, καμιά φορά σού έρχεται και καμιά κατραπακιά απ' το υπερπέραν...


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Σωστό το βλέπω εγώ το εξώφυλλο στην Πρωτοπορία.







Τι αποφασίσαμε; Θα τον λέμε Μερίν, ώστε να μην καταλαβαίνουν για ποιον μιλάμε ούτε στην Ελλάδα ούτε στη Γαλλία;

Μην απαντήσετε, μην απαντήσετε! Λάθος ερώτηση σε λάθος φόρουμ.


----------



## cythere (Sep 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Σωστό το βλέπω εγώ το εξώφυλλο στην Πρωτοπορία.


 
Εγώ και ο Ζεφ έχουμε την πειραματική έκδοση (500 αντίτυπα), όπου το όνομα είναι γραμμένο λάθος στο εξώφυλλο. Ευτυχώς, το διόρθωσαν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2008)

cythere said:


> Εγώ και ο Ζεφ έχουμε την πειραματική έκδοση (500 αντίτυπα), όπου το όνομα είναι γραμμένο λάθος στο εξώφυλλο. Ευτυχώς, το διόρθωσαν.


Υπάρχουν και πειραματικές εκδόσεις; Και πώς τις λένε, «ινδικά εγχειρίδια»;


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 20, 2008)

Ινδικά εξαρχείδια. :)


----------



## oublexis (Sep 20, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ο κ. Πάνος Μπεγλίτης στην πρωινή εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ:
> 
> Θα συνεχίσουμε χωρίς καμιά αυταρέσκεια, χωρίς καμιά *ευωχία *γύρω από τους αριθμούς.
> 
> Ανοίξτε και κανένα λεξικό, κύριε. Ευωχία θα πει "φαγοπότι". Μήπως θέλατε να πείτε ευφορία;



Θα μπορούσε να συνεχίσει κάποιος χωρίς καμιά *εφορία* γύρω από τους αριθμούς;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 23, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ο κ. Πάνος Μπεγλίτης στην πρωινή εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ:
> 
> Θα συνεχίσουμε χωρίς καμιά αυταρέσκεια, χωρίς καμιά *ευωχία *γύρω από τους αριθμούς.
> 
> ...





> Η προσπάθεια ανεύρεσης της παλιάς εκπομπής ήταν δύσκολη. Ηταν ανάλογη της δυσκολίας που αντιμετώπισε την περασμένη βδομάδα η Ολγα Τρέμη και οι *συνδαιτυμόνες *της στο δελτίο του Mega να βρουν πρόθυμους υπουργούς και βουλευτές της κυβέρνησης να μιλήσουν στο δελτίο.


http://www.enet.gr/online/online_hprint?q=%F3%F5%ED%E4%E1%E9%F4%F5%EC%FC%ED%E5%F2&a=&id=41337144
Όλοι, μάσα έχουν στο μυαλό τους.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2008)

Μια και βρισκόμαστε σε φαιδρό νήμα, θα απαντήσω με την αξέχαστη ατάκα ενός συναδέλφου στο σχολείο, όταν πρωτοδιορίστηκα. Απευθυνόμενος σε μαθητές Λυκείου που δεν μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν τη Χημεία:

Βρε σεις! Τζατζίκι έχετε στο κεφάλι σας αντί για μυαλό;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

Δεν το είδα με τα μάτια μου, το άκουσα από το ραδιόφωνο, σε πρωινή εκπομπή σχολιασμού εφημερίδων. Ο δημοσιογράφος, βλέπει ταυτόχρονα ειδήσεις σε κάποιο κανάλι στην τηλεόραση, και μας διαβάζει το κείμενο που «τρέχει» στην οθόνη στο οποίο γράφεται «_**προς ολοταχώς* για ανασχηματισμό η κυβέρνηση_»!
Το κουφό, που με κάνει να νιώθω και λίγο άβολα μήπως κάτι έχει αλλάξει και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι, είναι πως βρήκα 1.140 γκουγγλιές με _*προς ολοταχώς!_


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2008)

Elsa said:


> 1.140 γκουγγλιές με _*προς ολοταχώς!_




Κάποτε, αυτά τα μαργαριτάρια τα έβλεπαν μόνο οι εκπαιδευτικοί στα γραπτά των μαθητών τους. Τώρα, "Φτιάξε κι εσύ ένα μπλογκ, μπορείς", και έχουμε όλοι το προνόμιο να τα βλέπουμε στον παγκόσμιο ιστό!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2008)

Ο Ριζοσπάστης και ο Πολίτης της Λευκωσίας δεν είναι ακριβώς μπλογκ. Αλλά όταν ένα ναυτικό έθνος εγκαταλείπει και τη θάλασσα και τη γλώσσα του, τότε οδεύει προς ολοταχώς στην καταστροφή!

Καλλίστηηηηηηηηηηη! Κάτι με κόλλησες!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο Ριζοσπάστης και ο Πολίτης της Λευκωσίας δεν είναι ακριβώς μπλογκ.


Σωστά, διορθώνω: 
Τα έβλεπαν οι εκπαιδευτικοί στα γραπτά και όλος ο κόσμος στις εφημερίδες, γιατί αυτοί οι μαθητές στη συνέχεια γίνονταν δημοσιογράφοι.


----------



## danae (Sep 23, 2008)

Βρήκα και ένα όλο τάχος...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2008)

danae said:


> Βρήκα και ένα όλο τάχος...


Όλο τάχει η Μαριορή, το όλο τάχος τής έλειπε! 

Τελικά, _όλο ταραχώς_ η κατάσταση με το _ολοταχώς_ (και —άσχετο— ψοφάω για _όλο_ _τάκος_ τώρα!)...


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2008)

danae said:


> Βρήκα και ένα όλο τάχος...



Ε μα κι εσύ πήγες κι ανακάλυψες τον άνθρωπο που γράφει «εβριζωvικωτιτας»!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Όλο τάχει η Μαριορή, το όλο τάχος τής έλειπε!
> 
> Τελικά, _όλο ταραχώς_ η κατάσταση με το _ολοταχώς_ (και —άσχετο— ψοφάω για _όλο_ _τάκος_ τώρα!)...



Μην παραπονιέσαι μετά, που θα είσαι _όλο πάχος_!


----------



## danae (Sep 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ε μα κι εσύ πήγες κι ανακάλυψες τον άνθρωπο που γράφει «εβριζωvικωτιτας»!



Το έχει σε εισαγωγικά. Μπορεί να είναι υπέρ της απλοποίησης του αλφαβήτου...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2008)

Η _εβριζωνικώτιτα_ είναι μια χαρά λεξιπλασία για να περιγράψει την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στην παροχή συνδέσεων DSL στη χώρα μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2008)

*Τις κάναμε μούσκεμα, τις πάπιες!*

Επειδή λάθη δεν κάνουν μόνο οι άλλοι, να και η δική μου κοτσάνα:

Σε ταινία που είχα υποτιτλίσει πριν από λίγους μήνες, απέδωσα την Mrs. Mallard, ως κυρία Μάλαρντ, ενώ το σωστό είναι η Κυρία Πάπια. Στην ταινία ακουγόταν ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από γνωστό παιδικό παραμύθι, στο οποίο πρωταγωνιστούν οι Mr. and Mrs. Mallard. Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν το κατάλαβα, νόμισα ότι μιλούσαν για ανθρώπους και όχι για πάπιες. Ενώ έχω πάει στη Βοστόνη, δεν έτυχε να πάω στον Δημοτικό Κήπο και να δω το συγκεκριμένο άγαλμα που απαθανατίζει τη μαμά πάπια με τα οχτώ παπάκια -- ούτε είχα διαβάσει το παραμύθι. Και κυρίως φταίει το γεγονός ότι δεν ήμουν εξοικειωμένη με τη λέξη "mallard" που είναι ένα είδος αγριόπαπιας -- την είχα ξανασυναντήσει, φυσικά, αλλά δεν ήταν από τις λέξεις που μου έλεγαν αυτομάτως κάτι. 

Εν ολίγοις, την πάτησα!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, honest mistake! Δεν είναι δα και κοινός τόπος η κυρία πάπια :)
Εγώ πάλι θα κλέψω το μαργαριτάρι από το TvGuide του Βήματος:


> Στην ταινία _Πυρετός στη Ν. Ορλεάνη_, η Κάθλιν Τέρνερ αναφωνεί _Ματ! _(checkmate) και στον υπότιτλο διαβάσαμε: Τσέχος σύντροφος!


 (Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που τα προσέχουν αυτά...)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2008)

Σχετικά με αυτό το checkmate και τον Τσέχο σύντροφο, διάβασα κι εγώ το Βήμα, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω καταλήξει ότι είναι μαργαριτάρι και όχι ατυχής επιλογή απόδοσης λογοπαίγνιου. Είδα την ταινία. Στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο γινόταν λογοπαίγνιο με τις λέξεις checkmate και Czech mate, γιατί η υπόθεση είχε σχέση με Τσεχοσλοβακία και κατασκόπους. Φοβάμαι ότι ο μεταφραστής προσπάθησε να διατηρήσει το λογοπαίγνιο, που ούτως ή άλλως ήταν "άσφαιρο" για τον Έλληνα θεατή, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση μαργαριταριού.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2008)

Αυτό ήθελα να πω κι εγώ χωρίς να αναφερθώ στην ταινία («Φαντάσου να πρέπει να μεταφράσεις αυτό το απαίσιο λογοπαίγνιο»). Και για άσκηση, ορίστε ένα ολόκληρο κομμάτι για να χτυπάνε οι μεταφραστές ενέσεις (ευτυχώς, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να μεταφραστεί):

No Stalemate on National Chess Day

Last Monday was National Chess Day and everyone across the United Kingdom embraced the concept with gusto. Kitchen flooring specialists the length of Britain were selling out of black and white tiles, while the clerks at the Deed Poll office were overwhelmed with people changing their surnames to Kramnik, Kasparov and Spassky.

*Pawn brokers* were stupefied by the demand for small wooden pieces but managed to palm off lots of dirty magazines to the embarrassed and hard of hearing. One estate agent reported a scuffle in a multi-ethnic community street where a white family were outraged because the blacks next door moved first. In another incident a Balkan man was severely beaten for making a dreadful pun about his “*Czech mate*”.

In homes across the country, children were encouraged to learn the rules of the game and a real spirit of chess revival seems to have taken hold. Streets emptied as people sat quietly around chessboards, deep in thought at making their next move. Those homeowners who had garden patio slabs were busy with paint and crude woodcarvings to make extra boards outside.

Even Buckingham Palace didn’t escape the chess-fever and the Queen was seen in the courtyard rushing from one end to the other, taking a Knight by surprise. Even the *rooks* were sitting in the corners at Windsor castle. Furthermore, the Dean of St. Paul’s Cathedral said that he had specially rearranged all the pews so that the *bishops* could move diagonally for the day.

It is good to see the usually apathetic British temperament enlivened to the thrill of board games. With next week’s National Halma day in the offing, we can look forward to the streams of people leap-frogging their way to work.​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2008)

Από τις ειδήσεις του Alter, ένα ανόητο ρεπορτάζ του BBC περί αυτονομιστικού κινήματος στην Κέρκυρα.

The *emergence *of this autonomy movement...
Η *αναγκαιότητα *αυτού του αυτονομιστικού κινήματος...

Καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιος _νόμισε _ότι άκουσε emergency αντί για emergence -- χωρίς να καταλάβει ότι η λέξη emergency δεν κολλάει εδώ. Αλλά αυτό το λάθος δημιουργεί και ζήτημα, γιατί εμφανίζεται ο -ούτως ή άλλως προκατειλημμένος- δημοσιογράφος του BBC να αποφαίνεται ότι το κίνημα αυτονόμησης της Κέρκυρας ήταν αναγκαίο!


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 28, 2008)

Ασχέτως, αυτονομίας κλπ, εδώ πέρα που τα λέμε, έχουν και το δίκιο τους. Το καραδίκιο τους. Άλλωστε το ρεπορτάζ λέει, ""We don't want independence," Mr Tsoukalas says. "We still want to be part of Greece. But what we want is control over our finances, so that the money we raise on the island stays on the island."


----------



## curry (Sep 29, 2008)

Οι Κερκυραίοι έχουν ξεφύγει χρόνια τώρα. Άμα έχουνε τόσα φράγκα, σοβαρά, εγώ να τους την δώσω την αυτονομία τους (και να λέω ότι σπούδασα και στο εξωτερικό)! Μέχρι πριν ένα χρόνο εκεί ζούσα, παρέα με ντόπιους έκανα και αυτονομιστικό κίνημα δεν είδα, ούτε άκουσα. Ότι είναι ψωνάρες και θεωρούν ότι είναι Ευρωπαίοι (Ιταλοί; ), μισοαστεία μισοσοβαρά, όλοι τους λιγάκι το αναφέρουν. (Πάντως κατά πλειοψηφία είναι κλασικοί Ελληνάρες-Ελληναράδες).
Αλλά, αλήθεια τώρα, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα κεντρικής εξουσίας που το Μαντούκι έμεινε έναν χρόνο (12 μήνες) χωρίς άσφαλτο, με τα χώματα να μπαίνουν στα σπίτια - ξέρετε τι δημοτικά τέλη πληρώναμε (και πληρώνουν) εκεί; Πολλά! Κι έχω αρκετά τέτοια παραδείγματα. Τώρα, ο Brabant (του BBC) βρήκε ένα θεματάκι που πουλάει στους Βρετανούς και το ανέδειξε. Αυτό που νομίζω ότι του διέφυγε, είναι να αναφέρει ότι με τόσο σκ**** κυβέρνηση (χοχο, τσίρκο ήθελα να πω) που έχουμε, σε λίγο θα ζητήσει την αυτονομία του και το Κουκάκι.
Αυτά με το off-topic...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 29, 2008)

Κοίτα, όπως ξέρουμε όλοι, το BBC και ο συγκεκριμένος ρεπόρτερ, δεν χάνουν ευκαιρία να μας δυσφημίσουν με χίλιους τρόπους. Αυτό περί αυτονομίας της Κέρκυρας, εγώ το έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές στην Κέρκυρα, όταν ήμουν φοιτητής. Αλλά δεν το εννοούνε και το λένε μερικοί μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού, μαζί με το "καλύτερα να μας είχε πάρει η Ιταλία!" 

Αλλά, να έχει μείνει αυτό το υπέροχο κατασκεύασμα που λέγεται Μον ρεπό (και άλλα πολλά στην Κορφού), έτσι, για τόσα χρόνια (βέβαια, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν κι άλλοι λόγοι γι' αυτό), δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου.

Απλά, το συγκεκριμένο ρεπορτάζ είναι άλλη μια sensational ανοησία του BBC.


----------



## curry (Sep 29, 2008)

Δεν τον καταδικάζω ολοκληρωτικά για τον εξής λόγο: από την άνοιξη η χώρα μας τρώει καμπάνες και κράξιμο από δεξιά κι αριστερά για τους χειρισμούς της στο ζήτημα της υποδοχής των μεταναστών (λαθρομεταναστών αν θέλεις) στα νησιά του ανατολικού Αιγαίου. Σαφώς είναι σύνθετο πρόβλημα και δεν λύνεται έτσι απλά (κοινώς ας μην ανοίξουμε τώρα συζήτηση γι' αυτό), αλλά την ενημέρωσή μου για το ζήτημα (με δηλώσεις Ελλήνων αξιωματούχων, του ΟΗΕ, ΜΚΟ όπως οι Γιατροί του Κόσμου κλπ) την πήρα από τακτικά δημοσιεύματα του BBC (και ρεπορτάζ του Brabant), και όχι του ελληνικού Τύπου. Σε παραπέμπω και στην εξαιρετική κάλυψη των πυρκαγιών πέρυσι. Τώρα, το αν μας έχει κράξει και μάλιστα αδίκως, έχω μείνει πίσω είναι η αλήθεια, δηλαδή στα γελοία και αστήρικτα που γράφονταν και λέγονταν προ Ολυμπιάδας και όχι μόνο από το BBC (το οποίο το τι έσυρε στους Κινέζους δεν περιγράφεται, έτσι; ). Εκεί ναι, μιλάμε για κανονική δυσφήμηση.

edit: η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα προτιμούσα, αντί να γράφει για τους Κορφιάτες, να γράψει κάτι για τα καραγκιοζιλίκια που συμβαίνουν σε πολιτικό επίπεδο στη χώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Τα ΗΛΠΑΠ διαθέτουν εντός των τρόλεϊ έντυπα αξιολόγησης από το κοινό των υπηρεσιών τους. Πόσα λάθη μπορείτε να βρείτε;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2008)

Εγώ λέω να βρούμε μόνο τα σωστά, πιο λίγο χρόνο θα μας πάρει. Let's m*oo*ve along


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 29, 2008)

Μου αρέσει που το Μέτριο είναι Good και το Κακό είναι Not Good. Τίποτα όμως δεν είναι Bad, γιατί Bad είναι μόνο ο Μάικλ Τζάκσον. Επίσης, τα ονόματα και τα τηλέφωνα των επιβατών τι τα θέλουν; Θα γίνει κλήρωση με δώρο τρόλεϊ; Ελπίζω κάπου να θυμήθηκαν να βάλουν και πεδίο για τον αριθμό της γραμμής.


----------



## curry (Sep 30, 2008)

Χτες έβλεπα ένα εξαιρετικό ντοκιμαντέρ στον Σκάι, με σχετικά αξιοπρεπή προσπάθεια μετάφρασης (ήταν μεταγλωττισμένο). Αξιοπρεπή, εννοώ ότι δεν "έβλεπες" συνεχώς το αγγλικό κείμενο να ξεμυτίζει μέσα από την ελληνική αφήγηση. 

Και ξαφνικά ακούω για ένα φαινόμενο που ονομάζεται, λέει, *υψηλή παλίρροια*...

Προφανώς το αγγλικό κείμενο θα έλεγε high tide. Τώρα, από το δημοτικό γνωρίζω (α ρε Σπουδή Περιβάλλοντος) ότι υπάρχει ένα φαινόμενο που λέγεται *παλίρροια* (=tide) και που χωρίζεται ας πούμε σε δύο φάσεις, την *πλημμυρίδα* (=high tide) και την *άμπωτη* (=low tide). 

Βάζω τα γέλια (μετά την επιτυχία της Υψηλής Πύλης, τώρα κοντά σας και η Υψηλή Παλίρροια), ρίχνω κι ένα μίνι σιχτίρισμα και λέω οκ, θα το δω το πρωί.

Χτυπάω λοιπόν στο Google "υψηλή παλίρροια" και παίρνω 215 αποτελέσματα!!!!
Αρχίζω και τα χάνω... Βρε λες; Από τώρα Αλτσχάιμερ; Πριν να πάρω τον νευρολόγο, κοιτάω για το φαινόμενο της παλίρροιας και στην ελληνική Wikipedia. Πουθενά, ουδεμία αναφορά σε κάποια "υψηλή παλίρροια".

Αγαπητοί φίλοι και συνάδελφοι, επειδή νιώθω ότι στο τέλος θα ξεχάσω κι αυτά που ξέρω όλη μου τη ζωή, είναι πατατάρα αυτό ή δεν είναι; Γιατί αν δεν είναι, οκ, το παίρνω πίσω... Αλλά αν είναι, βρε άντε και μου στον δια***, άσχετοι, θα με τρελάνετε! (όχι εσείς, οι υψηλές παλίρροιες)


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2008)

Σκέφτεται ο άλλος: μα ποιος καταλαβαίνει λέξεις δύσκολες, όπως άμπωτη (ή αμπώτιδα) και πλημμυρίδα; Βάλε «χαμηλή» και «υψηλή» — ποιος δεν θα το καταλάβει; Έχουμε βέβαια και το ξεκαρδιστικό σε ένα μπλογκ (διατηρώ την ορθογραφία): [...]το βρήκα, η Υψηλή παλίρροια είναι η άμπωτη και η χαμηλή παλλίρροια είναι η πλημμυρίδα.

Γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον έχει το ότι, ενώ η _πλημμυρίς_ έγινε _πλημμυρίδα_, η _άμπωτις_ δεν έχει κάνει σπουδαία καριέρα σαν _αμπώτιδα_. (Να θυμίσω και τη διόρθωση που επιδιώκουν τα λεξικά του Κέντρου σε _πλημυρίδα_, που έχει φίλους.)


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 30, 2008)

Διανομή κατοίκων


----------



## curry (Sep 30, 2008)

Τέλεια! Θα με κάνουν και μένα κάτι διανομούλες που θέλω ως το Φάληρο; Για ταξί είμαστε τώρα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2008)

Θα έχετε υπόψη σας τις σαχλές κατά λέξη μεταφράσεις παροιμιών του τύπου «Τα μυαλά σου και μια λίρα και του μπογιατζή ο κόπανος» = Your mind and a pound and the painter’s brush. Ε, τώρα οι μηχανικές μεταφράσεις παίρνουν εκδίκηση για όλα αυτά. Και εκτός από τους «τεράστιους ανεμιστήρες» (great fans), μόλις μου επισήμαναν το αριστουργηματικό «ελαφριοί βολβοί» (light bulbs). Μήπως πρέπει να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα με τα πιο πετυχημένα από δαύτα;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 2, 2008)

Βλέπω και ακούω στις ειδήσεις του MEGA τον αγγλισμό "αγοράζω χρόνο" δια στόματος παρουσιαστών και στους υπο-, υπέρ- τιτλους του δελτίου. Πώς σας φαίνεται; Σας χτυπάει άσχημα ή το δέχεστε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2008)

Τρίτος και πιο ιδρωμένος κι από μένα.
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=15412


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τρίτος και πιο ιδρωμένος κι από μένα.
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=15412



Χα-χα. Ναι, γενικά δεν ασχολούμαι και δεν βλέπω και ειδήσεις, αλλά να το ακούω στο κεντρικό δελτίο και από δημοσιογράφους *απροκάλυπτα*, κάπως μου φάνηκε.

Οπότε, τι; Είναι πλέον επίσημο, ε;

(μόλις η δημοσιογράφος πέταξε και το αυτούσιο δάνειο rewriting)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τρίτος και πιο ιδρωμένος κι από μένα.
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=15412


Όσο και να ιδρώσετε, αγαπητοί μου, σας πρόλαβα από τις αρχές Ιουλίου. Πιο γρήγορα αντανακλαστικά -- ή ακούω πιο πολλές ειδήσεις


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα έχετε υπόψη σας τις σαχλές κατά λέξη μεταφράσεις παροιμιών του τύπου «Τα μυαλά σου και μια λίρα και του μπογιατζή ο κόπανος» = Your mind and a pound and the painter’s brush.


Κάποιος δεν πρέπει να ξέρει ούτε τα στοιχειώδη για να μεταφράσει κόπανος = brush, αφού όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι κόπανος = beater.  Η εν λόγω φράση δίνεται «Your brains and one pound and the painter the mallet» από το BabelFish και «The brains of you and a pound and by the jackass Boyatzis» από το Google (που δίνει _jerk_ το σκέτο _κόπανος_).  Τελικά η αυτόματη μετάφραση είναι η πιο ντανταϊστική μορφή κωμωδίας. :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 4, 2008)

Αν ο τίτλος της ταινίας Happy-go-lucky μεταφράζεται "Τυχερή κι ευτυχισμένη", μπορούμε να πούμε και ότι το merry-go-round λέγεται στρογγυλή και εύθυμη;

Ναι, ξέρω. Και πώς αλλιώς να το λέεεγανε και νταααξ δεν έγινε και τίποτα και τα λοιπά. Εμένα όμως με προδιαθέτει αρνητικά.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 5, 2008)

Αγνόησέ το και πήγαινε δες την! Θα σου φτιάξει το κέφι.:)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2008)

Μωρέ, μπράβο! Το Mega δεν ζητάει πτυχία για να σε προσλάβει. Του αρκεί να φοιτάς στο τελευταίο έτος της σχολής σου! Αρκεί βέβαια να έχεις και την "επιθυμητή επαγγελματική εμπειρία" ή να έχεις "άδεια εξασκήσεως επαγγέλματος".







Α, τώρα κατάλαβα. Στο Mega δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει τελειόφοιτος. Αναρωτιέμαι, όμως, τι θα πουν αν εμφανιστεί κάποιος τελειόφοιτος και τους πει, σύμφωνα με την αγγελία σας, έχω τα προσόντα για τη θέση. Ευκαιρία να μάθουν τι σημαίνει.

τελειόφοιτος -η -ο : που φοιτά στην τελευταία τάξη ενός εκπαιδευτικού ιδρύματος: Tελειόφοιτοι μαθητές / σπουδαστές / φοιτητές. || (ως ουσ.) ο τελειόφοιτος, θηλ. τελειόφοιτη: ~ γυμνασίου. Eκδρομή των τελειοφοίτων. [λόγ. < αρχ. τέλει(ος) (στη σημ.: `τελικός΄) -ο- + φοιτ(ώ) -ος]


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 6, 2008)

Είδα στον κινηματογράφο το Hunger (για τον IRA). Πολλά λάθη, ρε παιδί μου. Έλειπαν άρθρα, υπήρχαν ανορθογραφίες, έτρεχαν οι υπότιτλοι.


----------



## curry (Oct 7, 2008)

Μόλις θυμήθηκα μια παλιά γκάφα μιας επιμελήτριας: ήθελε σώνει και καλά να διορθώσω το "διηπειρωτική πτήση" σε "υπερατλαντική πτήση" παρόλο που το κείμενο αναφερόταν σε πτήση από την Αυστραλία στην Ευρώπη (και ναι, το λογικό δρομολόγιο δεν είναι πάνω από τον Ατλαντικό). Δεν είχε καμία σημασία που της είπα ότι για να είναι κάτι υπερατλαντικό, πρέπει (όσο να 'ναι) να περνάει και πάνω από τον συγκεκριμένο ωκεανό...


----------



## curry (Oct 7, 2008)

Α ναι, και το έβαλα αυτό επειδή ξαφνικά μου γεννήθηκε η απορία... Είχα δίκιο άραγε; Μήπως έχει επικρατήσει να λέμε τέτοια κοτσάνα;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 7, 2008)

curry said:


> Α ναι, και το έβαλα αυτό επειδή ξαφνικά μου γεννήθηκε η απορία... Είχα δίκιο άραγε; Μήπως έχει επικρατήσει να λέμε τέτοια κοτσάνα;



Δεν ξέρω. Εσύ από το παράθυρό σου βλέπεις τον Ατλαντικό; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2008)

Η Λαίδη Άντζελα, πάντως, βλέπει από το παράθυρό της στην Κρήτη το Ιόνιο και τον Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό.

Σοβαρά, όμως, θα θεωρούσα απαραίτητο αυτός που κάνει επιμέλεια στο κείμενό μου να ξέρει περισσότερα από μένα ή να έχει την ευστροφία να αφομοιώσει αμέσως αυτά που δεν είχε τύχει να ξανασυναντήσει. Αλλιώς, αν ο επιμελητής ξέρει λιγότερα από τον επιμελούμενο, καήκαμε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως, για να αποφύγω τέτοιες παρεμβάσεις, συνοδεύω το κείμενό μου με εκνευριστικά αναλυτικές εξηγήσεις για το πού βρήκα κάτι και γιατί το θεωρώ σωστό. Από εκεί και πέρα, αν κάποιος διαφωνεί, να το συζητήσουμε, τουλάχιστον όμως δεν έχει το άλλοθι του «δεν ήξερα» ή «δεν κατάλαβα».


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Ο Kierkegaard απ' όσο ξέρω προφέρεται Κίρκεγκωρ και έτσι γράφεται στα Ελληνικά εδώ και δεκαετίες. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αν δεν τον έχεις ξανακούσει, την πατάς εύκολα και τον γράφεις Κίρκεγκααρντ, αλλά μ' ένα ψαξιματάκι στο ίντερνετ σήμερα δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο. Ειδικά, αν είσαι κουλτουριάρης δημοσιογράφος σε μεγάλη εφημερίδα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2008)

Βεβαίως. Σαίρεν Κίρκεγκωρ. Με «αι», το οποίο, ως γνωστόν, παριστάνει το ø του Søren, και με «ω», μακρό, για να παραστήσει τα δύο aa.

Κάποιοι λίγοι, ελάχιστοι, προτιμάμε να γράφουμε *Σέρεν Κίρκεγκορ*.


----------



## curry (Oct 9, 2008)

Βλέπω στον Σκάι ένα ντοκιμαντερ του BBC για τους κομήτες - ακόμα το προλαβαίνετε οι ξενύχτηδες. Μάλιστα το διαφήμιζαν επί μέρες οπότε με μεγάλη χαρά έκατσα να το παρακολουθήσω... 
Λοιπόν, πέρα από τα πολλά λάθη που έχω ήδη διαπιστώσει, έχει και μια κοτσάνα, μα τι κοτσάνα! Εκεί που μιλάνε για τον "τόπο προέλευσης" των κομητών, το Oort Cloud, το βλέπω μεταφρασμένο ως "νεφέλωμα του Ουρτ"! Του Ουρτ;!; Και μάλιστα νεφέλωμα;!; Ρε Ουρτ από 'δω ρε!

Προσθήκη συντονιστή:
Oort cloud = νέφος του Όορτ


----------



## curry (Oct 9, 2008)

Ναι, ναι, τέλειωσαν οι διαφημίσεις την ώρα που έγραφα!
Τέλος πάντων, πολύ χάλια το ντοκιμαντέρ από άποψη μετάφρασης... Κρίμα, κρίμα, τόσο καλή δουλειά, και να την βλέπει ο κόσμος και να καταλαβαίνει τα αντίθετα αν δεν ξέρει αγγλικά. Π.χ. έλεγε "distant solar system object" και η μετάφραση ήταν "αντικείμενο εκτός ηλιακού συστήματος"...! Και να μην πιάσω τις παρανοήσεις απλών προτάσεων ή την απόδοση/διατύπωση στα ελληνικά... Και μετά μας κουνιέται ο Σκάι για ποιοτικά προγράμματα δηλαδή; Ποιοτικά είναι ως παραγωγές, σε ποια γλώσσα όμως είναι το ερώτημα!

edit: ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι στο τέλος δεν υπήρχαν credits, εκτός από το λογότυπο της εταιρίας υποτιτλισμού (γνωστοί σφάχτες πολλών ντοκιμαντέρ του ίδιου καναλιού).


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 9, 2008)

Πριν από ένα λεπτό, Έφη Θώδη στον Φίλιππο Καμπούρη:
Η αλήθεια πάντα **επικρατείται*!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 9, 2008)

Και απορεί ο φιλοθεάμων κοινός: επικροτείται ή επικρατεί;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως. Σαίρεν Κίρκεγκωρ. Με «αι», το οποίο, ως γνωστόν, παριστάνει το ø του Søren, και με «ω», μακρό, για να παραστήσει τα δύο aa.
> 
> Κάποιοι λίγοι, ελάχιστοι, προτιμάμε να γράφουμε *Σέρεν Κίρκεγκορ*.


Αλλά με μια ματιά στις νεότερες εκδόσεις βλέπεις ότι και ο Σόρεν 
Κίρκε(ν)γκαρντ είναι πολιτογραφημένος από καιρού, από άποψη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> και ο Σόρεν Κίρκε(ν)γκαρντ είναι πολιτογραφημένος από καιρού, από άποψη.



Ο Κίρκεγκαρντ (ή Κίρκεγκααρντ) από αγγλοσαξονική / μεταγραφική άποψη.

Ο *Κίρκενγκαρντ, από λάθος.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο *Κίρκενγκαρντ, από λάθος.


(NΑΙ), ΝΟ κόμεΝτ


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Δυστυχώς το Κίρκεγκααρντ και παραλλαγές έχουν μπει και σε online εγκυκλοπαίδειες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δυστυχώς το Κίρκεγκααρντ και παραλλαγές έχουν μπει και σε online εγκυκλοπαίδειες.


Το λήμμα της Livepedia στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα είναι από την ηλεκτρονική εγκυκλοπαίδεια Ερμής. Όσο για έντυπα, στην Υδρία (1990) είναι «Σέρεν Κίρκεγκααρντ» και στη Νέα Δομή (1996) «Σαίρεν Κίρκεγκαρντ». Στον παμπάλαιο Δρανδάκη είναι «Σαίριν Κίρκεγκωρ», πάντως. Και στον Πάπυρο, αν σας έλειψε η ποικιλία: Ζαίρεν Κίρκεγκωρ.


----------



## stathis (Oct 10, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Αν ο τίτλος της ταινίας Happy-go-lucky μεταφράζεται "Τυχερή κι ευτυχισμένη", μπορούμε να πούμε και ότι το merry-go-round λέγεται στρογγυλή και εύθυμη;
> 
> Ναι, ξέρω. Και πώς αλλιώς να το λέεεγανε και νταααξ δεν έγινε και τίποτα και τα λοιπά. Εμένα όμως με προδιαθέτει αρνητικά.


Μωρέ, μια χαρά είναι ο τίτλος (ειδικά αν λάβουμε υπόψη τα περί τύχης που λέγονται στο τέλος της ταινίας). Το πραγματικό πρόβλημα το έχουν οι υπότιτλοι, για άλλη μια φορά. Έχει πάψει πλέον να είναι αστείο. Καταρχήν, ήταν προφανές ότι ο υποτιτλισμός έγινε χωρίς εικόνα. Έφταιγε όμως η έλλειψη εικόνας (ή η χαμηλή αμοιβή, ή η πιεστική προθεσμία) που το politically correct, φερειπείν, μεταφράστηκε "πολιτικά σωστό";


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν σε άλλες χώρες όπου προβάλλονται υποτιτλισμένες ταινίες γίνεται αυτό που γίνεται στην Ελλάδα. Είναι παράλογο και απάνθρωπο: ο μεταφραστής δεν δικαιούται να πάρει στο σπίτι του την ταινία για να την υποτιτλίσει. Την βλέπει σε ειδική προβολή, κρατάει σημειώσεις και μετά πάει στο σπίτι του για να δουλέψει μόνο με το σενάριο. Είναι προφανές ότι μπορούν να προκύψουν άπειρες παρεξηγήσεις όταν δεν βλέπεις εικόνα, και δεν είναι δυνατόν να θυμάσαι εκ των υστέρων όλα όσα είδες. Θα ήταν τόσο απλό να δίνουν στον μεταφραστή ένα βίντεο ασπρόμαυρο, με χαμηλή ανάλυση, με δυο-τρία υδατογραφήματα επάνω που αποτρέπουν την αντιγραφή! Αυτό κάνουν και πολλές ξένες εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού για τις ταινίες που δίνουν στους μεταφραστές τους. Αλλά οι ελληνικές εταιρείες διανομής (προτιμούν να κάνουν ότι) αγνοούν αυτόν τον απλό τρόπο. Δείτε ένα μικρό παράδειγμα και πείτε μου αν εξακολουθούν οι ελληνικές εταιρείες να δικαιολογούνται που δεν δίνουν βίντεο στον μεταφραστή.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 10, 2008)

Είναι και γελοίο, την στιγμή που τις περισσότερες ταινίες μπορεί να τις κατεβάσει πια κανείς από το διαδίκτυο!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

Απορώ πώς μπορεί κανείς να δουλέψει έτσι.


----------



## jglenis (Oct 12, 2008)

«Please watch your step», γράφει στο Blue Star Naxos, κι από κάτω «Πρόσεξε τον διασκελισμό σου». Καλά όλα τα άλλα, ο ενικός από πού προκύπτει; Γενικά, νομίζω πως είναι καιρός να μπουν προειδοποιήσεις στα λεξικά ανάλογες με αυτές που υπάρχουν στις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, π.χ.: «Strictly for comprehension, not to be used for writing purposes. Danger of linguistic shock». 

Τέτοια βλέπει ο Ποσειδώνας και φουντώνει κι είναι τώρα καθηλωμένα τα πλοία και να δούμε πότε θα φύγουμε τέλος πάντων.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 14, 2008)

> «*Κάτι αστείο μου συνέβη σήμερα το πρωί*», έγραψε χθες ο Πολ Κρούγκμαν στην ιστοσελίδα του. Ο καθηγητής του Πρίνστον και αρθρογράφος των «Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς» είχε μόλις δεχθεί το τηλεφώνημα της σουηδικής ακαδημίας που του ανακοίνωνε ότι βραβεύθηκε με Νομπέλ Οικονομικών.


Καθημερινή


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2008)

Μόνο αυτό έγραψε. _A funny thing happened to me this morning…_ κάτω από τον τίτλο An interesting morning. Με σύνδεσμο στη σχετική ανακοίνωση της nobelprize.org. Αποκάτω ακολούθησαν μερικές εκατοντάδες μηνύματα συγχαρητηρίων, μέχρι που έκλεισε το νήμα. Βέβαια, όπως γράφει και στην Καθημερινή, «οι Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς έχουν προσλάβει ειδικό άτομο για να διαγράφει από το ηλεκτρονικό του ταχυδρομείο τα απειλητικά μηνύματα».

Funny ha-ha or funny peculiar? Κάνουν αυτή την ερώτηση πάντα οι μεταφραστές πριν μεταφράσουν;


----------



## andy (Oct 15, 2008)

Αααααα. Με χαρά πετυχαίνω άρθρο στο in.gr που αναφέρεται σε δύο από τα αγαπημένα μου θέματα: την έκθεση βιβλίου στη Φρανκφούρτη και τον Πέτρο Μάρκαρη (http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=947960&lngDtrID=253. 
Αρχίζω να διαβάζω και βλέπω αυτό: _"Για παράδειγμα, ο αστυνόμος Χαρίτος δεν είναι ούτε *ακραιφνής καλός*, ούτε *ακραιφνής κακός*"_. 
Κι έμεινα με τη χαρά. Αφού δεν τις καταλαβαίνουν αυτές τις δύσκολες λέξεις, τι τις βάζουν;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Η συγκεκριμένη χρήση είναι όντως λίγο περίεργη (καλός/κακός), αλλά εγώ δεν θα τη θεωρούσα λάθος.


----------



## andy (Oct 15, 2008)

Μα το σωστό δεν είναι ακραιφνώς; Ακραιφνώς καλός -ακραιφνώς κακός; Επίρρημα που να προσδιορίζει το επίθετο καλός-κακός;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Α, εννοείς ότι έπρεπε να είναι επίρρημα; Ναι, νομίζω πως σ' αυτό έχεις δίκιο. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι αναφερόσουν στη χρήση του ακραιφνής+καλός/κακός. Εμένα, αυτό μου χτύπησε κάπως.


----------



## andy (Oct 15, 2008)

Χμμμ, τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω βέβαια μπορεί το καλός-κακός να είναι ουσιαστικό (ο καλός-ο κακός του βιβλίου) και το ακραιφνής να είναι το επίθετο που τον χαρακτηρίζει, οπότε τζάμπα έσπευσα να διαμαρτυρηθώ. Ας είναι. Αλλά άμα σου χτυπήσει κάτι στραβά, πάει, σου μπαίνει η ιδέα και μετά άντε να τη βγάλεις...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Σε ταινία στην τηλεόραση, mince pie=κρεατόπιτα. Τα αγγλικά Χριστουγεννιάτικα mince pies δεν είναι κρεατόπιτες, αλλά γλυκά.
Σήμερα, τουλάχιστον.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mincemeat


----------



## sarant (Oct 16, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Σε ταινία στην τηλεόραση, mince pie=κρεατόπιτα. Τα αγγλικά Χριστουγεννιάτικα mince pies δεν είναι κρεατόπιτες, αλλά γλυκά.
> Σήμερα, τουλάχιστον.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mincemeat




Τι μου θυμίζεις... αυτό το θέμα είχε συζητηθεί και σ' ένα φόρουμ που έκλεισε, και μετά έγραψα κι εγώ το εξής:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/kimades.html


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2008)

Εμ, κι αυτή η υποτιτλίστρια να μην διαβάζει ούτε Λεξιλογία, ούτε sarantakos.com! Τι να πω...
(πλάκα κάνω)


----------



## sarant (Oct 16, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εμ, κι αυτή η υποτιτλίστρια να μην διαβάζει ούτε Λεξιλογία, ούτε sarantakos.com! Τι να πω...
> (πλάκα κάνω)



Το χειρότερο είναι πως ήταν μεταφράστρια, στο βιβλίο υπάρχει το λάθος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 16, 2008)

Έχω ξαναγίνει κακός με τις αφύσικες μεταφράσεις της Philips, αλλά ήρθε καινούρια σοδειά και είναι κρίμα να πάει χαμένη.

Create the cinema you've always wanted > Δημιουργήστε το home cinema που θέλατε

Take your viewing experience to the next level. > Βιώστε νέα επίπεδα οπτικής εμπειρίας.

the movies you thought you knew. > τις ταινίες τις οποίες νομίζατε ότι γνωρίζατε καλά.
("Ναι ρε Χρήστο, τη γνωρίζω καλά αυτήν την ταινία. Αλλά με το υπογούφερ της Philips, τα σπάει!") Διαφήμιση μεταφράζετε, όχι πτυχιακή.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2008)

*To Google Maps πάσχει από δυσλεξία*

Στην αρχή είπα μόνο ότι δεν ξέρει ορθογραφία:







Μετά, όμως, βεβαιώθηκα. Πάσχει από δυσλεξία!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 17, 2008)

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτό που βλέπεις με τη δυσλεξία είναι τα πρώτα και αδέξια βήματα του Γκουγκλ στη μηχανική μετάφραση... Ίδωμεν.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2008)

Μπα, εγώ το βλέπω μάλλον σαν μυωπικό OCR.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2008)

Αιλεώνας;;;;;;;;; Αίλεως!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2008)

O "Αιλεώνας" πρέπει να είναι απλή ανορθογραφία.

Το "Μύγαρο Μουσικώς" είναι μια μεγάλη αρσενική μύγα, ένας μύγαρος που ασχολείται με τη μουσική, αλλά είναι και λίγο ανορθόγραφος.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 17, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Το "Μύγαρο Μουσικώς" είναι μια μεγάλη αρσενική μύγα, ένας μύγαρος που ασχολείται με τη μουσική, αλλά είναι και λίγο ανορθόγραφος.



Και μύωπας, μην το ξεχνάμε...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2008)

*Ο φακός ποζάρει και το πολιτικό τουρ της πιονέρας!*












Κάποιος πρέπει να μιλήσει στην Καθημερινή και να τους πει ότι οι συνεργάτες της παίρνουν κάτω από τη βάση και στα Ελληνικά και στα Αγγλικά! 

Για όνομα του Θεού! Ο φακός *ποζάρει*; Ταξιδεύει στο πολιτικό της τουρ; Η "πιονέρα"; Οι κομψές γόβες-στιλέτο *της*; 
Μα πού τους βρήκαν αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που μιλάνε αυτή τη γλώσσα;


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 19, 2008)

Μα, θέλει να παλέψει το κατεστημένο, σου λέει! Ή αν είναι σε καλή διάθεση μπορεί να το χορέψει κιόλας. Άσε που η αναγνώστρια είναι στη Νέα Υόρκη, αλλά όταν μιλάει για την Αλάσκα λέει "κανείς εδώ δεν επιβιώνει". 

 Ώστε λοιπόν είναι ατού για μια πολιτικό να βυζαίνει το παιδί της στην προεκλογική περίοδο; Α ρε Αλέκα, αν το είχες κάνει κι εσύ αυτό το κόλπο θα ήσουν πρωθυπουργός τώρα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ο φακός *ποζάρει*; Οι κομψές γόβες-στιλέτο *της*;



Εγώ δεν τα βρήκα αυτά στο κείμενο, αλλά το διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον. Το πλήρες ελληνικό κείμενο βρίσκεται εδώ και, δυστυχώς, δεν αναφέρει πηγή. Έτσι, δεν έχουμε μόνο ένα (αντι)δεοντολογικό ολίσθημα, αλλά και αδυναμία πρόσβασης στο αγγλικό κείμενο. Υπάρχουν δύο τουλάχιστον σημεία όπου θα ήθελα να ξέρω τι λέει το πρωτότυπο (τι θα πει «Η Σάρα Πέιλιν δεν είναι μια βοηθούμενη γκουρού»;).

Έχω επίσης κάποιες πρόσθετες απορίες και παρατηρήσεις γενικού ενδιαφέροντος:


Γιατί οι πιο πολλοί λένε «της Σάρα Πέιλιν» αντί για «της Σάρας Πέιλιν»; Πρέπει να είναι η Σάρρα του Αβραάμ για να την κλίνουμε; (Παρακάτω, η συντάκτρια γράφει και ένα «της Αλάσκα», μετά από ένα «της Αλάσκας».) Γενικότερα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα: «της Μαίρης» ή «της Μέρι», «της Βίκης» ή «της Βίκυ», «της Άννας» ή «της Άννα» (!) και «της Μαρία Κάλλας» κ.τ.ό.
Λέμε «είδη που τείνουν / βαίνουν / οδεύουν προς εξαφάνιση». Σκέτο όμως «είδη προς εξαφάνιση», δεν θυμίζει «είδη προς κατανάλωση»; Δηλαδή ότι τα προορίζουμε για εξαφάνιση; Προτιμώ, από το «είδη υπό την απειλή της εξαφάνισης», το σύντομο «είδη υπό εξαφάνιση» (εμφανίζεται πιο κάτω στο ίδιο κείμενο). Ακόμα περισσότερο προτιμώ το φλύαρο «είδη απειλούμενα με εξαφάνιση» ή το σύντομο «απειλούμενα είδη».
Γιατί «κυβερνήτης της Αλάσκα»; Επειδή είναι η πλειοψηφική τάση στο διαδίκτυο; 2.660 ευρήματα έναντι 1.900 «κυβερνήτης της Αλάσκας» και, δυστυχώς, μόνο 29 «κυβερνήτρια της Αλάσκας». Η διοικήτρια βρήκε θέση στα λεξικά, η κυβερνήτρια ακόμα. Μερικές κυβερνήτριες πάντως υπάρχουν και στην Καθημερινή.
Εντάξει, έχει περάσει στα ελληνικά η «ατζέντα» με τη σημασία των θεμάτων προς συζήτηση, αλλά πρέπει να την κρατήσουμε και στην πρόταση «Είναι μια πολιτική υποψήφια, η οποία αντιπροσωπεύει έναν τρόπο σκέψης και μια συγκεκριμένη *ατζέντα*»; Δεν είναι πιο σωστό να πούμε «πολιτική πλατφόρμα», «πρόγραμμα», «απόψεις», «προτεραιότητες»;
«Εάν οι *εμφανίσεις* και οι εντυπώσεις είναι πράγματι τόσο σημαντικές σε αυτές τις εκλογές…». Δεν είναι η περίπτωση που το «appearances» μεταφράζεται «τα φαινόμενα»;
«Έχει συνομιλήσει ποτέ με θύμα βιασμού; Εγώ έχω. Είχα μια φίλη *που βιάστηκε*». Αν βάλουμε στο Γκουγκλ «που βιάστηκε», θα διαβάσουμε στην αρχή «Δόθηκε χάρη στην γυναίκα που βιάστηκε από 7», που δεν παρεξηγείται, και, λίγο παρακάτω, «ο πραγματικός λόγος που βιάστηκε ο Βενιζέλος». Αυτό το σκέτο «μια φίλη που βιάστηκε», χωρίς (κακο)ποιητικό αίτιο, δεν μ’ αρέσει, δεν μ’ αρέσει (Βιάστηκε και έσπευσε να κάνει δηλώσεις στο Ζάππειο κι αυτή;). Εκτός από το «έπεσε θύμα βιασμού», υπάρχει και το «τη βίασαν».
Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να μην έχουμε τον γνωστό πλεονασμό «για τις νεαρές Αμερικανίδες *γυναίκες*»;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν τα βρήκα αυτά στο κείμενο, αλλά το διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον.


Δεν είναι στο κείμενο, είναι στη λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας.


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2008)

Το "πιονιέρα" πάντως δεν το βρίσκω τρομερό λάθος. Εντάξει, ο Μπαμπι. έχει πιονιέρισσα που είναι καλύτερο, αλλά σ' αυτά τα θηλυκά πάμε και λίγο ψάχνοντας, πολύ περισσότερο που τα εις -έρος δεν είναι και πάρα πολλά. 

Όσο για το άρθρο, με εκνεύρισε που μερικά ονόματα τα μεταγράφει και άλλα (τα δυσκολοπρόφερτα) τ' αφήνει έτσι. Και βέβαια το Wauksha δεν είναι τμήμα του ονόματος της Γκρέις Χόβανιεκ, αλλά η πόλη στην οποία μένει (και είναι και Waukesha).

Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν βρισκεται στο γκουγκλ τίποτα που να παραπέμπει πιθανή πηγή (και ενώ έχει τόσα ονόματα).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2008)

sarant said:


> Το "πιονιέρα" πάντως δεν το βρίσκω τρομερό λάθος.


Προσοχή, λέει "πιονέρα" όχι "πιονιέρα".

Όσο για το "ο φακός ποζάρει", μια ιδέα: Μήπως μεταφράζει το the lens pauses;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Όσο για το "ο φακός ποζάρει", μια ιδέα: Μήπως μεταφράζει το the lens pauses;


Φυσικά. Αυτό κατάλαβα από τη στιγμή που το διάβασα — απλώς δεν το έβρισκα. Αλλά η απόσταση από το «κάνε pause» ως το «ο φακός πόζαρε» σε μια Καθημερινή θα έπρεπε να είναι χαοτική. Προφανώς, κάποιες αποστάσεις γίνονται όλο και μικρότερες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Σ' αυτή τη σελίδα, ειδικό αφιέρωμα στις νεαρές Αμερικανίδες γυναίκες με φουστάνια.


----------



## crystal (Oct 21, 2008)

Από το review που με ταλαιπωρεί απ' το πρωί. Είχα νευριάσει αλλά χαλάλι του, γιατί στο τέλος άλλαξα συκώτι.
Γράφει το γερμανικό: der Staatsanwalt als Gruppenleiter, παναπεί ο Προϊστάμενος Εισαγγελέας. 
Ο Εισαγγελέας-Ομαδάρχης, διαβάζω στη μετάφραση.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2008)

Προσοχή: τρελός εισαγγελέας κυκλοφορεί ακαπίστρωτος στη Γερμανία. Αν σε κρίνει ένοχο, σε αναγκάζει σε διήμερες εξορμήσεις με κοντά παντελονάκια με τα λυκόπουλα μέχρι να ανακράξεις «ήμαρτον» και να ζητήσεις εναλλακτικά την παραδειγματική τιμωρία σου.


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 21, 2008)

crystal said:


> Από το review που με ταλαιπωρεί απ' το πρωί. Είχα νευριάσει αλλά χαλάλι του, γιατί στο τέλος άλλαξα συκώτι.
> Γράφει το γερμανικό: der Staatsanwalt als Gruppenleiter, παναπεί ο Προϊστάμενος Εισαγγελέας.
> Ο Εισαγγελέας-Ομαδάρχης, διαβάζω στη μετάφραση.



...όπως λέμε ο Τερματοφύλακας-Γιατρός...


----------



## curry (Oct 23, 2008)

Επιτέλους πια! Dirt είναι το χώμα, όχι η σκόνη! Ιδίως αν μεταφράζεις εκπομπή όπου ένας τύπος έχει βγει από τον τάφο του και ο μπάτσος λέει, "look, there's blood and dirt". Αίμα και χώμα, αγαπητή μου υποτιτλίστρια, χώμα! Στον τάφο ήταν!

Στο ίδιο επεισόδιο: He was left for dead. 
Υπότιτλος: Τον θεωρούσαν νεκρό. 
Κανονική μετάφραση: Τον άφησαν να πεθάνει, ίσως; edit: αν σκεφτώ ένα λεπτό παραπάνω, θα βρω και καλύτερο... :)

Και άλλα πολλά...


----------



## curry (Oct 23, 2008)

Επίσης, σήμερα στις Μάγισσες στο Star. Στο τρίο μούντζες την έχει πέσει, λέει, ένας πολέμαρχος. Ναι, καλά. 
Ο σεναριογράφος είχε προβλέψει warlock, όχι warlord. Αλλά, μας πέθανε στον πολέμαρχο στους υπότιτλους, το είχε γράψει ίσα με 20 φορές... Δεν το ακούς μία, δεν το ακούς δύο, ε, νισάφι πια, συνέχεια το έλεγε. Άσε που δεν τον έκανες με τίποτα πολέμαρχο, μα με τίποτα λέμε!


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2008)

curry said:


> Αίμα και χώμα


Θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερο: αίμα και βρώμα (για την απαραίτητη ομοιοκαταληξία).

Όπως επισημαίνει κάποιος άλλος λαθοθήρας, έτσι το _my dirt bike_ (μοτοσικλέτα εκτός δρόμου) έγινε «η βρώμικη μηχανή μου».

*He was left for dead.* Μπορούμε ελεύθερα να το αποδώσουμε «Τον άφησαν να τον φάνε τα κοράκια», αλλά σημαίνει «Έφυγαν και τον άφησαν, πιστεύοντας ότι είχε πεθάνει». Κάτι σύντομο, ακριβές και ιδιωματικό έχουμε;

Άμα στις Μάγισσες δεν αναγνωρίζουν τον warlock, είναι σε λάθος ειδικότητα.


----------



## curry (Oct 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> *He was left for dead.* Μπορούμε ελεύθερα να το αποδώσουμε «Τον άφησαν να τον φάνε τα κοράκια», αλλά σημαίνει «Έφυγαν και τον άφησαν, πιστεύοντας ότι είχε πεθάνει». Κάτι σύντομο, ακριβές και ιδιωματικό έχουμε;



Έχω κολλήσει εδώ και λίγη ώρα... Για τη συντομία του πράγματος εννοώ... Θα επανέλθω...



nickel said:


> Άμα στις Μάγισσες δεν αναγνωρίζουν τον warlock, είναι σε λάθος ειδικότητα.



Ε, μα ναι!


----------



## curry (Oct 23, 2008)

Επανήλθα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, τον τύπο τον έθαψαν - το σχέδιο ήταν θα τον ξεθάψουν αργότερα για να πάρουν τα φράγκα από την ασφάλειά του. Αλλά του την έφεραν, και τον παράτησαν θαμμένο. Στα αγγλικά έλεγε "he realized he was left for dead...". Άρα, εδώ κολλάει να πει κανείς "συνειδητοποίησε ότι θα τον άφηναν να πεθάνει", όχι; 
Μετά πήγε να τους φάει αυτός, δεν το συζητώ!


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2008)

Το παρακάτω το ανακάλυψε ο Costas και εγώ το αλίευσα στο μπλογκ του. Φιγουράρει σε σελίδες του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και του ίδιου του υπουργού:
η ευελιξία και η *απαγγύλωση από τους μηχανισμούς του *βαθέως κράτους, ήταν εκείνες που μας επέτρεψαν να φτάσουμε μέχρι εδώ, μετά από άπειρα προβλήματα, ατέρμονες δίκες, ατελείωτες αναβολές

Το βαθύ κράτος, του *βαθέος* κράτους
Δεν υπάρχει επίθετο *βαθέως στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Ακόμα και στο Βαθύ της Σάμου, Δήμος Βαθέος είναι ο δήμος.

Αγκύλος, αγκυλώνω, αγκυλωτός σταυρός, ιδεολογική αγκύλωση.
Και τώρα έχουμε και αντίθετο, την απαγκύλωση, την απαλλαγή από την ιδεολογική κ.λπ. δυσκαμψία.

Αλλά, βεβαίως, ο υπουργός ή όποιος έγραψε την ομιλία του ήθελε να γράψει για την *απαγκίστρωση* από τους μηχανισμούς του βαθέος κράτους. Υπάρχει διαφορά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2008)

curry said:


> Επίσης, σήμερα στις Μάγισσες στο Star. Στο τρίο μούντζες την έχει πέσει, λέει, ένας πολέμαρχος. Ναι, καλά. Ο σεναριογράφος είχε προβλέψει warlock, όχι warlord.


Τέτοια βλέπουν οι ερασιτέχνες υποτιτλιστές και ισχυρίζονται ότι το Έπος του Ανθόνιο είναι καλύτεροι υπότιτλοι από αυτούς των επαγγελματιών.

Πάντως, ευτυχώς που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά ταινίες στα Γαλλικά ή στα Γερμανικά, γιατί απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω σ' αυτές τις γλώσσες κάνουν τους μεταφραστές και άνθρωποι που δεν ξέρουν τι θα πει προϊστάμενος ή ότι mineurs εκτός από ανήλικοι σημαίνει και ανθρακωρύχοι! 

Μάλλον υπάρχει η διάχυτη αντίληψη ότι όταν ξέρεις κουτσά-στραβά μια γλώσσα μπορείς να κάνεις τον μεταφραστή, επαγγελματία ή ερασιτέχνη. Ενώ όταν ξέρεις να κουτσομαγειρεύεις, δεν πας να προσληφθείς για σεφ, όταν ξέρεις λίγο χορό, δεν πας να προσληφθείς για χορευτής και αν ξέρεις να κάνεις ενέσεις, δεν πας να προσληφθείς για γιατρός ούτε καν για νοσοκόμος.
Αλλά θα πω και κάτι για να υπερασπιστώ τους υποτιτλιστές: είναι ο πιο εκτεθειμένος κλάδος μαζί με τους δημοσιογράφους -- ενώ σε όλους τους κλάδους υπάρχουν και άσχετοι, δεν το ξέρει κανένας, το βλέπουν μόνο οι λίγοι άνθρωποι που "υφίστανται" τις υπηρεσίες τους.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ενώ όταν ξέρεις να κουτσομαγειρεύεις, δεν πας να προσληφθείς για σεφ...



Α, μην το λες... αν κρίνω απ' αυτά που τρώω έξω και τις δηλητηριάσεις που παθαίνει ο κόσμος, οι παγκόσμιες εταιρείες πλέον δραστηριοποιούνται και στην εστίαση.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 23, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά θα πω και κάτι για να υπερασπιστώ τους υποτιτλιστές: είναι ο πιο εκτεθειμένος κλάδος μαζί με τους δημοσιογράφους -- ενώ σε όλους τους κλάδους υπάρχουν και άσχετοι, δεν το ξέρει κανένας, το βλέπουν μόνο οι λίγοι άνθρωποι που "υφίστανται" τις υπηρεσίες τους.


Πράγματι, αλλά τα αφεντικά τους θα το βλέπουν, δεν μπορεί. Σου λέει όμως και φτηνοί είναι, και μια χαρά τς πουλάμε τς υποτίτλοι. Γουοτς δε πρόμπλεμ;


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 24, 2008)

Απλά πράματα. Ήγκλις του Γκρηκ. Anyone can do it.

Zone A government bonds with short maturity. > η Zώνη A δεσμών της κυβέρνησης με ωριμότητα. 

Καθήστε, έχει κι άλλο.

*Management & Vetting at Entry* — Our management is scrutinised by the FSA and all individuals who perform key functions within our business need to be approved by the FSA as "fit and proper". Significant responsibilities such as finance and technical development and money laundering reporting must be apportioned between senior staff.

*Διαχείριση & Βέττο στην Είσοδο* — Η διαχείριση μας ελέγχεται από την FSA και όλοι όσοι έχουν σημαντική θέση μέσα στη δουλεία μας πρέπει να έχουν εγκριθε από την FSA "ταιριαστοί και κατάλληλοι". Σημαντικές ευθύνες όπως είναι η οικονομική και η τεχνική ανάπτυξη και αναφορές για το ξέπλυμα χρημάτων πρέπει να δίνονται και στα νεαρά μέλη του προσωπικού.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

Για το παραπάνω θα κρατηθώ και δεν θα μιλήσω. Ή θα πω μόνο ότι τη μετάφραση δεν φαίνεται να την έχει κάνει μηχανή, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να την έχει κάνει και μεταφραστής. Κάτι υβριδικό ίσως...

Ο sarant τσάκωσε στο Βήμα μια μετοχή ασύλληπτου κάλλους και τη σχολιάζει εδώ. Γράφει μεταξύ άλλων: «Όχι ότι δεν το θεωρώ λάθος· αλλά και δεν το θεωρώ ένδειξη αγραμματοσύνης, ούτε επιτρέπω στον κάθε κακόπιστο να δημαγωγήσει πάνω σ’ αυτό το λάθος (που επαναλαμβάνεται εδώ και αιώνες και που το διαπράττουν και καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, πρωθυπουργοί και λογοτέχνες)...». Και εισαγγελείς, θα προσθέσω. Διότι μάλλον του ξέφυγε το «προαναφερθέντων διατάξεων» στο κείμενο της παραίτησης των δύο εισαγγελέων. Για αυτή τη μετοχή είχε να πει μια «καλή» κουβέντα το Βήμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2008)

Στη μακρά λίστα (και όχι shortlist) των blunders που βλέπουμε στα ντοκιμαντέρ του Σκάι, ας προσθέσουμε και αυτό που είδα χθες:
Μια ολόκληρη εκπομπή αφιερωμένη στους ανεμοστρόβιλους (tornadoes) όπου στον υπότιτλο διαβάζαμε συνεχώς για κυκλώνες. Ανεμοστρόβιλο βλέπαμε στην οθόνη, κυκλώνα διαβάζαμε στον υπότιτλο. Και δεν μιλάμε για καμιά εξωτική έννοια που πρέπει να είσαι επιστήμονας για να την ξέρεις. Όλοι μας έχουμε και εικόνες των δύο φαινομένων από τα δελτία ειδήσεων.






Tornado





Cyclone

Τέτοια βλέπουν και οι ερασιτέχνες υποτιτλιστές και λένε με το δίκιο τους ότι οι επαγγελματικοί υπότιτλοι είναι για τα μπάζα.


----------



## curry (Oct 24, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μια ολόκληρη εκπομπή αφιερωμένη στους ανεμοστρόβιλους (tornadoes) όπου στον υπότιτλο διαβάζαμε συνεχώς για κυκλώνες. Ανεμοστρόβιλο βλέπαμε στην οθόνη, κυκλώνα διαβάζαμε στον υπότιτλο. Και δεν μιλάμε για καμιά εξωτική έννοια που πρέπει να είσαι επιστήμονας για να την ξέρεις. Όλοι μας έχουμε και εικόνες των δύο φαινομένων από τα δελτία ειδήσεων.



'Ασ' τα Αλεξάνδρα, πρέπει να το έπαιζαν επανάληψη, το έχω δει κι εγώ. Συν το ότι υπάρχει και λύση για την τεράστια -και προβληματική- για υπότιτλο λέξη "ανεμοστρόβιλος". Σίφωνας. 
Και χαζεύοντας έπεσα και σε ολόκληρη συζήτηση στην Wikipedia.


----------



## sarant (Oct 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο sarant τσάκωσε στο Βήμα μια μετοχή ασύλληπτου κάλλους και τη σχολιάζει εδώ. Γράφει μεταξύ άλλων: «Όχι ότι δεν το θεωρώ λάθος· αλλά και δεν το θεωρώ ένδειξη αγραμματοσύνης, ούτε επιτρέπω στον κάθε κακόπιστο να δημαγωγήσει πάνω σ’ αυτό το λάθος (που επαναλαμβάνεται εδώ και αιώνες και που το διαπράττουν και καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, πρωθυπουργοί και λογοτέχνες)...». Και εισαγγελείς, θα προσθέσω. Διότι μάλλον του ξέφυγε το «προαναφερθέντων διατάξεων» στο κείμενο της παραίτησης των δύο εισαγγελέων. Για αυτή τη μετοχή είχε να πει μια «καλή» κουβέντα το Βήμα.



Θα πουν μετά ότι είμαστε συνεννοημένοι:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/skoini.html


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 26, 2008)

*Σοφί Σολ*, ταινία για την ομάδα "Το λευκό ρόδο". 
Κάποια στιγμή, λέει "ανατρέψει", αλλά εννοεί "αναθρέψει". Αυτά τα θ/τ έχουν κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2008)

Μόλις το ψάρεψα στον ΑΝΤ1. 

The whole house was going south.
Το σπίτι πήγαινε νότια.

Go south = deteriorate or decline, as in _The stock market is headed south again_. This expression is generally thought to allude to compasses and two-dimensional maps where north is up and south is down. However, among some Native Americans, the term was a euphemism for dying, and possibly this sense led to the present usage. [Slang; first half of 1900s] Also see go west.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2008)

*Καταραμένο Κατάρ, πώς γράφεσαι;*

Τώρα που έχουμε διαπραγματεύσεις με την Qatar Airways, ας δούμε πώς το αποδίδει η φαντασία των υπαλλήλων που πληκτρολογούν τους τίτλους στις ειδήσεις των καναλιών.

Σκάι: Gatar Airways
ΝΕΤ: Katar Airways

Περιμένω κι άλλα. Το Catar μάς λείπει ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Ελπίζω να μην αποτελέσουν εξαίρεση και να υποπέσουν και στο κλασικό λάθος *Quatar.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2008)

*Μια καθημερινή κοτσάνα (ή μάλλον πολλές)*

Με τόσες καταχωρήσεις αφιερωμένες στην Καθημερινή, δικαιούται πλέον να της φτιάξουμε χωριστό τομέα στο φόρουμ, που να ονομαστεί π.χ. Καθημερινή Θυμηδία.

«Δεν ξέχασα την Ιστορία», λέει ο Γκερτ Χάιντς, φοροτεχνικός στο Μόναχο. «Αν εξαρτάσαι από το συμβατικό χρήμα, μπορεί να χάσεις τα πάντα. Επειτα από δύο παγκόσμιους πολέμους, το μάθαμε για τα καλά αυτό», προσθέτει. Ετσι, λοιπόν, όταν η καγκελάριος της Γερμανίας Αγκελα Μέρκελ εμφανίστηκε προσφάτως στην τηλεόραση για να πει στους Γερμανούς ότι οι τραπεζικοί τους λογαριασμοί δεν κινδυνεύουν, ο Χάιντς ο οποίος στα 68 του χρόνια θυμάται τις κονσέρβες που στοίβαζε η μητέρα του στη σοφίτα του σπιτιού τους, αποφάσισε ότι είναι καλύτερα *να είναι ασφαλής παρά λυπημένος.* Μετέτρεψε ένα ακόμη κομμάτι από τις καταθέσεις του σε χρυσό και αποθήκευσε τρόφιμα -ρύζι, ζάχαρη και γάλα σε σκόνη-, σε τέτοιες ποσότητες ώστε να διαρκέσουν μισό αιώνα.

Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσουμε εδώ; Ότι το ταπεινό χρηματοκιβώτιο μετονομάστηκε σε "θησαυροφυλάκιο"; Και πως οι "κατασκευαστές θησαυροφυλακίων" κάνουν χρυσές δουλειές;
Ή ότι η πασίγνωστη παροιμία Better safe than sorry, αντί να αποδοθεί στα Ελληνικά, Κάλλιο γαϊδουρόδενε, παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε, ή Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου για να έχεις τα μισά, ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων, αποδόθηκε "Καλύτερα ασφαλής, παρά λυπημένος";


----------



## Philip (Oct 28, 2008)

και το Λίτσφιλντ το κάνανε Λίκφιλντ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2008)

:) Κοιτάζω στο διαδίκτυο για μηχανικές και «μηχανικές» μεταφράσεις του _Better safe than sorry_ και βλέπω ότι εκεί υπερτερεί αριθμητικά το *_Καλύτερα ασφαλής από θλιβερός_! Προφανώς επειδή από τις σημασίες του sorry διάλεξαν τη σπανιότερη.

Π.χ. *_Εάν προετοιμάζεστε για την πρώτη φυλή σας, ή την ογδόντα-πρώτη σας, καλύτερα ασφαλής από θλιβερός._ (ναι, για bike race μιλάει)

Αρχίστε να χρησιμοποιείτε λεξικά, εκεί στην Κ., γιατί _καλύτερα ασφαλής παρά θλιβερός_.


----------



## sarant (Oct 28, 2008)

Εκλάπη, όβερ:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/safesorry.html


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 29, 2008)

Επέστρεψε ο “*απαχθ*ή*ς” επιχειρηματίας (δηλαδή, απεχθής και απαχθείς;).


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2008)

Θεσπέσιο! (Καλημέρα) Αυτά είναι τα εισαγωγικά της Πυθίας. Δεν ξέρεις αν δείχνουν αμηχανία για τη χρήση μιας λόγιας μετοχής (που στη συνέχεια κατακρεουργεί), αν υποδηλώνουν λογοπαίγνιο με το «απεχθής» ή αν υπονοεί ότι ο επιχειρηματίας δεν ήταν θύμα απαγωγής — ή αυτό το τελευταίο σε συνδυασμό με το λογοπαίγνιο, αλλά δεν την έχω να τα σκέφτηκε όλα αυτά.


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Επέστρεψε ο “*απαχθ*ή*ς” επιχειρηματίας (δηλαδή, απεχθής και απαχθείς;).



Θεϊκό πράγματι, αλλά αν παρόλ' αυτά προχωρήσουμε και στο κυρίως κείμενο (ο απεχθής απαχθείς είναι στον τίτλο), διαβάζουμε:
_Απρόσμενη τροπή *έλαβε* η υπόθεση εξαφάνισης του επιχειρηματία *Γιώργος* Αϊβάζογλου από τη Θεσσαλονίκη. Ο ίδιος παρουσιάστηκε την Τετάρτη (29/10) στο ΙΣτ' αστυνομικό τμήμα Σταυρούπολης, υποστηρίζοντας ότι είχε απαχθεί και ότι οι απαγωγείς του τον άφησαν ελεύθερο.
_

Και απεχθής απαχθείς και ακλισιά στο όνομα, δεν έπρεπε να λείψει η μαργαριταρένια σκούφια (έλαβε) από τον κασιδιάρη...


----------



## NatCat (Oct 29, 2008)

*How to flash*

Οι τουαλέτες του Hondos Center της Θεσσαλονίκης προσφέρουν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες υπηρεσίες.

Μπήκα στον πειρασμό να το διορθώσω με το μαύρο μαρκαδοράκι μου αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι είναι αμαρτία να επέμβω σε κάτι που με έκανε να γελάσω δυνατά.


----------



## danae (Oct 29, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Επέστρεψε ο “*απαχθ*ή*ς” επιχειρηματίας (δηλαδή, απεχθής και απαχθείς;).



Εκτός από τον "απαχθή" υπάρχει και ο "απαχθέντας"...


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2008)

danae said:


> Εκτός από τον "απαχθή" υπάρχει και ο "απαχθέντας"...



Μερικοί θεωρούμε σωστό ή μελλοντικά σωστό το "ο απαχθέντας".
Κι αν όχι αυτό, μερικά άλλα σε -θέντας σίγουρα. Και ο "παράγοντας" άλλωστε σαν λάθος τύπος ξεκίνησε και σήμερα είναι καθιερωμένος.


----------



## danae (Oct 29, 2008)

sarant said:


> Μερικοί θεωρούμε σωστό ή μελλοντικά σωστό το "ο απαχθέντας".
> Κι αν όχι αυτό, μερικά άλλα σε -θέντας σίγουρα. Και ο "παράγοντας" άλλωστε σαν λάθος τύπος ξεκίνησε και σήμερα είναι καθιερωμένος.



Το φαντάζομαι, sarant, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι όλοι όσοι το γράφουν έτσι το κάνουν από επιλογή, κι επιπλέον εμένα ακόμα με ξενίζει. Όπως και ο "θεράποντας γιατρός" της Άντζελας Δ. (Τελικά είναι μπροστά αυτή η γυναίκα, μια η "αράβισσα" --που μου αρέσει στ' αλήθεια-- μια ο "θεράποντας"...).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2008)

Να σας πω, κι εμένα ο απαχθέντας δεν με χαλάει. Ερώτηση (ίσως να πρέπει ν' ανοίξω ξεχωριστό θέμα): τη γλώσσα μας τη διακατέχει τρομακτική σύγχυση ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## danae (Oct 29, 2008)

Κι εμένα έτσι μου φαίνεται...


----------



## Philip (Oct 29, 2008)

NatCat said:


> Οι τουαλέτες του Hondos Center της Θεσσαλονίκης προσφέρουν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες υπηρεσίες.



Απτό παράδειγμα των αδυναμιών της αρχής(?) της αντιστρεψιμότητας ...


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 29, 2008)

Τη γλώσσα ή τους χρήστες της διακατέχει σύγχυση; Εν πάση περιπτώσει, κάτι που μας ξενίζει δεν είναι απαραίτητα λανθασμένο και κάτι που λέγεται κατά κόρον δεν είναι απαραίτητα σωστό. Δέχομαι, βέβαια, ότι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις οι σωστές αλλά ασυνήθιστες λέξεις μπορούν να κουράσουν τους αναγνώστες, αλλά ας μη φτωχύνουμε και τη γλώσσα κρατώντας μόνο τις πιο διαδεδομένες.


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2008)

danae said:


> Το φαντάζομαι, sarant, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι όλοι όσοι το γράφουν έτσι το κάνουν από επιλογή, κι επιπλέον εμένα ακόμα με ξενίζει. Όπως και ο "θεράποντας γιατρός" της Άντζελας Δ. (Τελικά είναι μπροστά αυτή η γυναίκα, μια η "αράβισσα" --που μου αρέσει στ' αλήθεια-- μια ο "θεράποντας"...).



Το χειρότερο είναι πως πολλοί που το θεωρούν σωστό ή μελλοντικά σωστό δεν το γράφουν -αν και αυτό ισχύει για το "ο απαχθέντας", όχι για το "ο θεράποντας" που και το γράφω αβίαστα και με ξένισε (προς στιγμήν) που σε ξένισε.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2008)

Η ΝΕΤ ως συνήθως δεν διακατέχεται από καμιά σύγχυση. Έλυσε το πρόβλημα της απλογράφησης των ξένων ονομάτων ως εξής:

Le Havre = Χάβρι

Περιμένω να δω τώρα και τα εξής:
Boston = Βοστόνι
Wien = Βιένι
Budapest = Βουδαπέστι


----------



## danae (Oct 29, 2008)

Εγώ εννοούσα ότι είναι προβληματική από πολλές απόψεις, π.χ. έλλειψη γραμματικών τύπων ή ύπαρξη δύσχρηστων --γεγονός που μας περιορίζει ως προς το ύφος ή μας αναγκάζει να καταφεύγουμε σε περιφράσεις--, δυσκολία στη μεταφορά όρων, απουσία ουδέτερων εναλλακτικών σε λέξεις-ταμπού κ.ά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο ένα νήμα αφιερωμένο ειδικά στη NET (της Καθημερινής τρέλας δεν ξέρω...), όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά να βλέπουμε και πού πηγαίνουν τα λεφτά μας.


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Η ΝΕΤ ως συνήθως δεν διακατέχεται από καμιά σύγχυση. Έλυσε το πρόβλημα της απλογράφησης των ξένων ονομάτων ως εξής:
> 
> Le Havre = Χάβρι
> 
> ...



Κοινώς Χάβρι των Ιουδαίων η ΝΕΤ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2008)

Fifty-fifty, οι παίκτες προβλέπουν ότι έχουν βρει σωστά και τις πέντε απαντήσεις, ο παρουσιαστής Λιάγκας πρέπει να γνωρίζει ότι μόνο τις τρεις έχουν πιάσει και, ανάμεσα στα ωραία που λέει στους παίκτες, ξεφουρνίζει κι ένα: «Μπράβο σας για την υπερβολική εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σας». Εκεί οι παίκτες θα έπρεπε να καταλάβουν ότι έχουν χάσει. «Μπράβο» με «υπερβολικός» δεν κάνουν χωριό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2008)

Διαβάζω στον φίλτατο Χρήστο: 
«…ο υφυπουργός Εμπορίου Πίτερ Μάντελσον, 56 ετών, ο οποίος, τον καιρό που ήταν Επίτροπος Εμπορίου στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση, εμφανίστηκε από τις εφημερίδες να «έκανε χάρες» στον Ρώσο επιχειρηματία Ολέγκ Ντερίπασκα…».

Εύκολα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι κάποια αγγλική σύνταξη γέννησε αυτό το τερατάκι. Κανονικά θα περιμέναμε να δούμε «ότι έκανε χάρες» ή «να κάνει χάρες». Σαν να λέμε «συνελήφθη να έκλεβε». (Αλλά και το «εμφανίστηκε», θα το προτιμούσα «κατηγορήθηκε... ότι έκανε».)


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 29, 2008)

Στο ίδιο άρθρο, αυτό το "«σκιώδης» υπουργός Οικονομικών" δεν σας ενόχλησε; Χάθηκε μια περιφραστική επεξήγηση; Αλλιώς ας το γράψουμε στα αγγλικά να τελειώνουμε. Περισσότεροι θα καταλάβουν.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_minister


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2008)

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, το σκιώδης το ακούω όλη την ώρα. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι κακό, γιατί είναι κάτι πολύ ιδιαίτερο και παραστατικό από την Αγγλική πραγματικότητα. Το "εμφανίστηκε από τις εφημερίδες" μου χτυπάει πολύ άσχημα. Παρουσιάστηκε, ίσως;


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι, μετά τη «σκιώδη κυβέρνηση» (που τη φιλοξενούν και τα λεξικά), οι «σκιώδεις υπουργοί» έχουν καθιερωθεί κι αυτοί.


----------



## danae (Oct 29, 2008)

Το "σκιώδης" είναι καθιερωμένο, το διδάχτηκα και στο μεταπτυχιακό μου (διερμηνεία) από διερμηνείς της ΕΕ, και βολεύει πολύ. Προσωπικά δεν με ξενίζει καθόλου και μου φαίνεται πολύ σαφές. Μην ξεχνάτε και τους ταλαίπωρους τους διερμηνείς, οι περιφραστικές αποδόσεις είναι ό,τι χειρότερο.


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2008)

Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται καθιερωμένο το "σκιώδης", πολύ περισσότερο που αν δεν κάνω λάθος το είχαν καθιερώσει και τα εδώ κόμματα, αν και όχι με τόση επισημότητα. Και μην πει κανείς ότι και η δική μας κυβέρνηση σκιώδης είναι!


----------



## danae (Oct 29, 2008)

Σκιώδης υπουργός εμπορίου π.χ. είναι κάποιο μέλος της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης στο οποίο το κόμμα του έχει αναθέσει να ασχολείται με τα αντίστοιχα θέματα, σαν να ήταν υπουργός.


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2008)

Το ξέρω, αλλά πολλοί θα έλεγαν και για πολλούς εν ενεργεία υπουργούς πως είναι σκιώδεις, εννοούσα.


----------



## danae (Oct 30, 2008)

Αναμφίβολα!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 30, 2008)

Τα κακά της μηχανικής μετάφρασης τα ξέρουμε. Aυτό που πέτυχα σήμερα είναι τόσο αστείο, που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

Το *πλήκτρο γ σημαντικό* το ξέρετε; 

"Παραδείγματος χάριν, εάν ξέρετε ότι μια μελωδία παίζεται στο *πλήκτρο πέστε, γ σημαντικό, *έπειτα αρχικά θα αξιολογήσετε εάν αυτή η μελωδία ηχεί όπως την δημιουργείται από έναν σημαντικό, φυσικό δευτερεύοντα, μελωδικό, δευτερεύοντα, αρμονικό ανήλικο, τα μπλε, ή οποιαδήποτε άλληδήποτε κλίμακα τους οποίους μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε."

Μου πήρε κάποια δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι το "πλήκτρο γ σημαντικό" είναι η κλίμακα σολ μείζονα (G major key).

Εδώ το ρομποτικό μεταφραστικό υβρίδιο κι εδώ το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## danae (Oct 30, 2008)

Τέλειο, Ambrose! Και ο "αρμονικός ανήλικος" είναι η αρμονική ελάσσονα, βέβαια (minor)...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 30, 2008)

Χα-χα-χα... το φαντάστηκα ότι το συγκεκριμένο θα σ' άρεσε. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2008)

danae said:


> Τέλειο, Ambrose! Και ο "αρμονικός ανήλικος" είναι η αρμονική ελάσσονα, βέβαια (minor)...


Όπως θα έλεγε και μια φίλη μου: I too was a harmonic minor that turned into A-flat major.


----------



## danae (Oct 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όπως θα έλεγε και μια φίλη μου: I too was a harmonic minor that turned into A-flat major.



Αυτό πώς να το μεταφράσουμε τώρα; Άλφα-επίπεδο, άλφα-διαμέρισμα; :) Σουρεαλισμός και μετάφραση!


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2008)

Α, όχι. Η συγκεκριμένη φίλη μου ήταν μια καμπυλόγραμμη ανήλικη και τώρα είναι ταγματάρχης στο στρατό (πλάκα στήθος, πλάκα τα γαλόνια).


----------



## Philip (Oct 30, 2008)

What do you get when someone falls down a mine shaft... A Flat Miner


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

Για την κυρία που γράφει στο BHMAgazino σάς έχω ξαναπεί: όλο φρου-φρου και αρώματα, συμβουλές προς τις κυρίες να αποφεύγουν τους "φτηνιάρηδες", γιατί σωστός άντρας είναι αυτός που ξοδεύει πολλά, και οδοιπορικά σε ξενοδοχεία των 5.000 ευρώ τη βραδιά και σε εστιατόρια όπου τρώνε μόνο οι billionaires. 

Της αρέσει επίσης να χρησιμοποιεί επιδεικτικά επιτηδευμένες εκφράσεις. Δείτε εδώ: το "άδοξα" έχει αντικατασταθεί από το "ακλεώς", για να φαίνεται ότι η κυρία (που αγοράζει τέσσερα καπέλα το χρόνο) είναι ευφάνταστη συγγραφέας. Μόνο που καμιά φορά... την πατάει. 

Λίγο πιο κάτω περιγράφει την ξινή συμπεριφορά της καπελούς, ως "όξινη υψηλού pH", μόνο που όταν κάτι είναι όξινο έχει *χαμηλό pH, όχι υψηλό*! Εν ολίγοις, οι μεταξωτές περισκελίδες θέλουν επιδέξια οπίσθια. Μπορεί, βέβαια, να πέρασε απαρατήρητο από το 99% των αναγνωστών, αλλά για μια κυρία με τόσο ελιτίστικη νοοτροπία, το 1% μετράει περισσότερο, σωστά;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

Ο κ. Αλέξανδρος Παρθένης σε συνέντευξη σχετικά με το χωρισμό του με τη Σοφία Αλιμπέρτη:
Είμαστε δυο άνθρωποι συνειδητοποιημένοι, πολιτισμένοι, αξιοπρεπείς, *νοήμων...*
Μεγάλε, ξέχασες και το "αγράμματοι".


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 31, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Για την κυρία που γράφει στο BHMAgazino σάς έχω ξαναπεί: όλο φρου-φρου και αρώματα, συμβουλές προς τις κυρίες να αποφεύγουν τους "φτηνιάρηδες", γιατί σωστός άντρας είναι αυτός που ξοδεύει πολλά, και οδοιπορικά σε ξενοδοχεία των 5.000 ευρώ τη βραδιά και σε εστιατόρια όπου τρώνε μόνο οι billionaires.


Έτσι δικαιολογείται και η συμπάθεια προς τον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα, ο οποίος ως γνωστόν ήταν μέγας bon-viveur. Ζήτω τα σουρεάλ λάιφσταηλ αρθράκια!


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2008)

Λοιπόν, το «λαμβάνω» (παρα)λαμβάνει επικίνδυνες διαστάσεις.
Γράφει σήμερα ο φίλτατος Χρήστος για τον Taki:

Στο τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού *παραλαμβάνει* τους Ρώσους ολιγάρχες, για τους οποίους δεν τρέφει καμιά συμπάθεια, ούτε και στενοχωριέται καθόλου που με την οικονομική κρίση έχασαν περίπου 250 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια από «τις ακαθάρτως αποκτηθείσες» περιουσίες τους.

Το ρήμα είναι, βέβαια, «περιλαβαίνω» — ούτε καν «περιλαμβάνω».

(Ένα ένα, έτσι; Δεν θα σχολιάσω τις «ακαθάρτως αποκτηθείσες»...)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα σχολιάσω τις «ακαθάρτως αποκτηθείσες»...


Είναι στο ίδιο πακέτο με το "ακλεώς" λήξαν ειδύλλιο με την καπελού.


----------



## sarant (Oct 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Λοιπόν, το «λαμβάνω» (παρα)λαμβάνει επικίνδυνες διαστάσεις.
> Γράφει σήμερα ο φίλτατος Χρήστος για τον Taki:
> 
> Στο τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού *παραλαμβάνει* τους Ρώσους ολιγάρχες, για τους οποίους δεν τρέφει καμιά συμπάθεια, ούτε και στενοχωριέται καθόλου που με την οικονομική κρίση έχασαν περίπου 250 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια από «τις ακαθάρτως αποκτηθείσες» περιουσίες τους.
> ...



Είχα κι εγώ σκοπό να γράψω γι' αυτό, αλλά ασχολήθηκα με σκλάβους στα δεσμά τους και με προλάβατε. Εσετ' ήμαρ όμως. :)


----------



## Philip (Nov 1, 2008)

*Lost in translation: road sign carries email reply
*
* Ben Quinn
* The Guardian,
* Saturday November 1 2008

http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/2008/nov/01/5

A council put up a Welsh language road sign reading "I am out of the office at the moment" when it should have said "No entry for heavy goods vehicles".

Swansea council contacted its in-house translation service when designing the bilingual sign. The seeds of confusion were sown when officials received an automated email response in Welsh from an absent translator, saying: "I am not in the office at the moment. Please send any work to be translated."

Unaware of its real meaning, officials had it printed on the sign. The council took down the sign after Welsh speakers spotted the mistake.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2008)

Μου θύμισε την παλιά κλασική (κι ας μην τη βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο) ιστορία με το ποίημα σε κάποιο περιοδικό (υποτίθεται ότι είναι αληθινή ιστορία, αλλά μην περιμένετε να θυμάμαι ακριβείς λεπτομέρειες) που τέλειωνε με τους στίχους:
Τα μάτια, τα μάτια μου,
τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου;;;​Με τρία ερωτηματικά στο τέλος, γιατί ως γνωστόν είμαστε η χώρα των τριών θαυμαστικών και των τριών ερωτηματικών. Ο διορθωτής (που θα ήταν από άλλη χώρα) έσβησε τα δύο από τα τρία ερωτηματικά και σημείωσε στο περιθώριο για τον στοιχειοθέτη: «Να τα βγάλεις». Όπως θα καταλάβατε, το ποίημα τυπώθηκε με το σχόλιο που θα έπρεπε να συνοδεύει κάθε τέτοια έκρηξη λυρισμού:
Τα μάτια μου, τα μάτια μου,
τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου;
Να τα βγάλεις.​


----------



## sarant (Nov 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μου θύμισε την παλιά κλασική (κι ας μην τη βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο) ιστορία με το ποίημα σε κάποιο περιοδικό (υποτίθεται ότι είναι αληθινή ιστορία, αλλά μην περιμένετε να θυμάμαι ακριβείς λεπτομέρειες) που τέλειωνε με τους στίχους:
> Τα μάτια, τα μάτια μου,
> τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου;;;​Με τρία ερωτηματικά στο τέλος, γιατί ως γνωστόν είμαστε η χώρα των τριών θαυμαστικών και των τριών ερωτηματικών. Ο διορθωτής (που θα ήταν από άλλη χώρα) έσβησε τα δύο από τα τρία ερωτηματικά και σημείωσε στο περιθώριο για τον στοιχειοθέτη: «Να τα βγάλεις». Όπως θα καταλάβατε, το ποίημα τυπώθηκε με το σχόλιο που θα έπρεπε να συνοδεύει κάθε τέτοια έκρηξη λυρισμού:
> Τα μάτια μου, τα μάτια μου,
> ...



Δεν το βρήκες στο Διαδίκτυο, αλλά υπήρχε:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/daimontypo.html

Η παραλλαγή που δίνεται στο βιβλίο του Κακαβάνη (στη σελ. 100 για όσους το έχουν), και που την έχω διασταυρώσει και από αλλού, είναι ίσως η αυθεντική. 
_Τι μ' ωφελούν τα μάτια μου;;;_ έγραφε ο ποιητής
και από κάτω: _Βγάλτα_ ήταν η υπόδειξη προς διορθωτή.

Το περιστατικό αυτό είναι μάλλον υπαρκτό. Δεν παίρνω όρκο για ένα άλλο (δεν το έχει ο Κακαβάνης, το ξέρω μέσα από το φολκλόρ του σιναφιού), όπου ο κομματάρχης πίεζε τον υπουργό για να χώσει σ' ένα νομοσχέδιο κι άλλα ρουσφέτια, ο υπουργός ενέδωσε και για να μη σκοτίζεται έγραψε κάτω-κάτω "Και ό,τι άλλο θέλει ο κύριος Αντωνόπουλος" (ή κάποιο άλλο όνομα) και, λέει ο μύθος, τυπώθηκε έτσι στο ΦΕΚ!

Αυτό μπορεί να είναι απλώς μπεν τροβάτο και όχι βέρο, αλλά από προσωπική πείρα, το έχω φυλάξει, σε τεύχος της επίσημης εφημερίδας της (τότε) ΕΚ όπου είχε την προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού για μεταφραστές, πριν από καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια, τυπώθηκε η εντολή "βγάλε την τελεία".


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2008)

Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι κάπου το είχα δει τελευταία αλλά, ξέρεις, η αλτσχάιμερ δεν βοηθάει στα πρόσφατα. Την είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει την ιστορία, σχολιαρόπαιδο ακόμα, στην Εκλογή, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε τι είχα διαβάσει και τι συγκράτησα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 4, 2008)

Λεζάντα στο "Καλημέρα Ελλάδα": "ΣΟΓΑΜΠΡΟΣ"

Γράφτ΄ όπως τ' ακούς ρε συνάδελφε!


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 7, 2008)

Από την αρχική σελίδα μεγάλου αθλητικού ιστοτόπου:






Εννοεί "καραφλό" (για τον Τζόρτζεβιτς). 
Πάλι καλά που από κάτω γράφει "τελεία και παύλα", αντί για τελεία και...


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2008)

Αν έχετε χρόνο και όρεξη, μπείτε στον ιστοτόπο του υπουργείου Οικονομικών, δείτε το σχέδιο νόμου για την ενίσχυση της ρευστότητας της ελληνικής οικονομίας (αυτά τα γνωστά 28 δις) και μετά πηγαίνετε στην αγγλική μεριά και βρείτε τη μετάφραση του σχεδίου στα αγγλικά. Δεν δίνω λινκς για να έχει και σασπένς το πράγμα.


----------



## kabuki (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=955379&lngDtrID=244

Εντάξει, τις έστησαν τις λεμονόκουπες; Πείτε μου μόνο ποιος αλιτήριος τις έστησε στο ραντεβού!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 7, 2008)

Δεν φταίνε, βρε, οι δημοσιογράφοι! Είναι που ο Αλέξης είναι μικρός και δεν έμαθε στο σχολείο την λεπτότατη διαφοροποίηση της προφοράς ανάμεσα στο *υ* και το *η*! Για να μην πω για το διπλό *μ*.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 7, 2008)

Επιμένω ποδοσφαιρικά. Πάλι από την πρώτη σελίδα (μα τι έπαθαν σήμερα;).


----------



## kabuki (Nov 8, 2008)

Αφού δεν τους έκαναν και κλύσμα, πάλι καλά!!


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

*Τηλεφώνησε 7177 φορές στην αστυνομία!*

Μια από τις συνηθισμένες χαριτωμένες ιστορίες που δημοσιεύονται σε κάποια εφημερίδα και στη συνέχεια κάνουν το γύρο του διαδικτύου, σέρνοντας την όποια κουλαμάρα τους σε κάθε αναδημοσίευση.

Ξεκινά η ιστορία ας πούμε ομαλά:
Η αστυνομία, στην Ιαπωνία, συνέλαβε μια γυναίκα επειδή πραγματοποίησε πάνω από 7.000 τηλεφωνήματα στην άμεση δράση! Η 38-χρονη γυναίκα τα πήρε στο κρανίο όταν είχε κάνει ένα τηλεφώνημα στην άμεση δράση καταγγέλλοντας ότι κάποιος άντρας την είχε χτυπήσει και ο τηλεφωνητής δεν πήρε την καταγγελία της στα σοβαρά.​Λέω «ας πούμε» κυρίως επειδή εκείνο το «καταγγέλλοντας» είναι καρααγγλισμός. Συνεχίζει:
Η εν λόγω γυναίκα κάλεσε 7177 φορές την αστυνομία μεταξύ του διαστήματος 14 Σεπτεμβρίου έως και 13 Οκτωβρίου φωνάζοντας πολλές φορές από το ακουστικό της στους αστυνομικούς «να πεθάνετε»! 

Τελικά η αστυνομία συνέλαβε την «εκνευρισμένη» γυναίκα την περασμένη εβδομάδα με την κατηγορία της παρακώλυσης της αστυνομικής εργασίας. 

«Πράγματι είχε μια μνησικακία με την αστυνομία,» είπε ο εκπρόσωπος της αστυνομίας.​Grudge, προφανώς (ναι, το επικύρωσα: “She apparently had a grudge against police officials”). Όχι τίποτ’ άλλο, αλλά ξεκίνησε τόσο ωραία με εκείνο το «τα πήρε στο κρανίο», θα περίμενες να πει «Προφανώς τους είχε άχτι τους αστυνομικούς». Αλλά φαίνεται ο συντάκτης είχε μια… μνησικακία με την ελληνική γλώσσα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 12, 2008)

Κυκλοφόρησε το σίδερο που αφαιρεί όλες τις τσακίσεις!

_Μην αφήνετε τα ρούχα σας να μοιάζουν ταλαιπωρημένα πριν καν να είστε κουρασμένοι! Το σίδερο DeepSteam ιονισμένου ατμού *αφαιρεί όλες τις τσακίσεις* από όλα τα υφάσματα ώστε τα αγαπημένα σας ρούχα να παραμένουν ατσαλάκωτα και κομψά όλη μέρα._

To αγγλικό κείμενο εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Εντάξει, όταν κοροϊδεύεις μηχανική μετάφραση είναι σαν να κλέβεις εκκλησία, αλλά μερικές έχουν πολλή πλάκα:

_Φαίνεται ότι τα κοτόπουλα έρχονται κατ' οίκον στη φωλιά, στη συνέπεια των εκλογών Δεκεμβρίου 2007. Αλλά μπορούν και η χώρα και η διεθνής κοινότητα να μαδήσουν το θάρρος να εξετάσουν το κενυατικό πρόβλημα στο μάτι και να το καλέσουν τι είναι;_

Έλα ντε! Μπορούν;


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 12, 2008)

Αααα Έλσα μου, να έχεις το θάρρος της γνώμης σου κι αν έχεις κάτι να προσάψεις στη συντάκτρια Αποδοκιμασία Muluka να της το πεις στα ίσια!

(Περίπου ο συντάκτης: Η αποδοκιμασία Muluka είναι δημοσιεύοντας επεξεργαστής και σύμβουλος μέσων με τους εκδότες Mvule Αφρική.)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Με τέτοιο όνομα; Μου κόπηκαν τα ήπατα...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> «Πράγματι είχε μια μνησικακία με την αστυνομία,» είπε ο εκπρόσωπος της αστυνομίας.
> Grudge, προφανώς (ναι, το επικύρωσα: “She apparently had a grudge against police officials”). Όχι τίποτ’ άλλο, αλλά ξεκίνησε τόσο ωραία με εκείνο το «τα πήρε στο κρανίο», θα περίμενες να πει «Προφανώς τους είχε άχτι τους αστυνομικούς». Αλλά φαίνεται ο συντάκτης είχε μια… μνησικακία με την ελληνική γλώσσα.


Και καλά η μνησικακία. Τι θα λέγατε αν το grudge είχε μεταφραστεί "κατάρα"; Το ψάρεψα χτες, μόλις γύρισα απ' το ταξίδι μου. Ανοίγω να δω λίγη τηλεόραση μέχρι να με πάρει ο ύπνος, πάει το μάτι μου! "They held a common grudge..." μεταφράστηκε "είχαν μια κοινή κατάρα".

Και τι άλλο είδα όμως; Δεν θα το πιστέψετε!
a stealth attack = επίθεση στελθ. 
Μάλιστα, η λέξη "στελθ" έχει προφανώς ενσωματωθεί στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο κι εμείς οι άσχετοι, που νομίζαμε ότι ξέρουμε και Ελληνικά και Αγγλικά, δεν το είχαμε πάρει χαμπάρι.

Όλα αυτά στο TV Μακεδονία.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2008)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι το grudge = κατάρα τους ήρθε από τον ελληνικό τίτλο της ομώνυμης ταινίας. Όσο για το στελθ, μάλλον από τα σχετικά πλοία/αεροπλάνα το πήραν. Κοινώς, ο μεταφραστής είναι άσχετος και έγραψε ό,τι έχει πάρει το αφτί του δεξιά κι αριστερά.


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> Grudge, προφανώς (ναι, το επικύρωσα: “She apparently had a grudge against police officials”)...



Το είδα και θυμήθηκα...
Στο Αμέρικα, δεν υπάρχουν απλοί αστυνομικοί;
Όλοι "αξιωματικοί" είναι;
Αυτό πρέπει να είναι το Νούμερο 1 στην hit parade των μεταφραστικών λαθών.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2008)

*nice όπως λέμε beautiful;*

Στο περιοδικό της Καθημερινής σήμερα έχει άρθρο σχετικά με τον κουρέα του Ομπάμα, ο οποίος τονίζει ότι ουδέποτε ο Ομπάμα είπε αρνητική λέξη για την κυρία Πέιλιν μέσα στο κουρείο του, ακόμα και όταν την σχολίαζαν αρνητικά οι άλλοι πελάτες. Πάντα έλεγε, "Είναι μια *ωραία *κυρία".

Να μαντέψουμε ότι ο Ομπάμα δεν έλεγε "beautiful", "pretty" ή "good-looking lady", αλλά έλεγε "she is a nice lady";


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 17, 2008)

> Σε συνέντευξη που έδωσε στο ραδιόφωνο του BBC, ο Μακάρτνι δήλωσε ότι το κομμάτι με τίτλο «Carnival of Light» δεν είδε ποτέ το φως της δημοσιότητας γιατί τα υπόλοιπα μέλη των Beatles το θεωρούσαν «πολύ *περιπετειώδες*».


in.gr

Δηλαδή παράτολμο, τολμηρό, πρωτοποριακό
adventurous: open to or involving new or daring methods or experiences (OCED)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2008)

Εδώ και καιρό πέφτω πάνω σε μια τηλεδιαφήμιση για προϊόν αδυνατίσματος ή κάτι τέτοιο. Η πρώην χοντρή κυρία λέει στον υπότιτλο:

*Συνήθιζα να είμαι* 120 κιλά.

Βέβαια στα Αγγλικά είναι, *I used to be* 120 kilos.

Συγχαρητήρια στον υποτιτλιστή για τον τρόπο που μιλάει με τους φίλους του:
"Ακούστε, βρε παιδιά, μην κοιτάτε που εγώ τώρα είμαι στυλάκι,* συνήθιζα να είμαι 200 κιλά."*


----------



## danae (Nov 19, 2008)

Ξέρω ότι η μηχανική μετάφραση είναι εκτός συναγωνισμού αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να κρατηθώ... Εδώ βρήκα αυτό:

Ενώστε τον πολυάσχολο εγκιβωτίζοντας πίνακα μηνυμάτων μας σήμερα
Όπου οι εγκιβωτίζοντας ανεμιστήρες έχουν μια φωνή

Στο κείμενο θα βρείτε επίσης τους "στρογγυλούς τέσσερις", "βρετανικούς ανεμιστήρες" που τραγουδούν και που ενθαρρύνονται, "το Cortez" που πηδά, ένα "ευθύ δικαίωμα" που "προσγειώνεται" και άλλα φαιδρά! Αφήστε που φοβάμαι πως έχει βάλει και η Καλλίστη το χεράκι της, γιατί κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου και ένα "όποιο δήποτε"...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι έβλεπα χτες Ελληνική διαφήμιση του Activia, όπου μια κυρία πετάγεται όλο χαρά και μας λέει ότι "Δουλεύει!". Παρντόν; It works? Δηλ. δουλεύει το γιαούρτι στο έντερό της. Και αν ήταν μετάφραση, δεν θα ασχολιόμουν καν. Αλλά επειδή οι διαφημίσεις δεν περνάνε από μεταφραστή, αλλά από κειμενογράφο, εκεί μου έκανε εντύπωση...


----------



## Elsa (Nov 19, 2008)

Κι αυτό από μηχανή, αλλά για να γελάσουμε λίγο...τραγανίζοντας το δίκτυο! 

_ Μέχρι πού πάμε από εδώ Νομισματοκοπείο; Δυόσμος Patzer λέει ότι σύντομα θα ενισχύει τις δυνατότητες των κινητών, με ένα νέο χαρακτηριστικό SMS μέσα στις επόμενες εβδομάδες και ένα iPhone εφαρμογή γύρω από το τέλος του έτους. Δυστυχώς, για την πραγματοποίηση συναλλαγών νομισματοκοπείο (είτε πρόκειται για την πληρωμή λογαριασμών ή εκτελούν δρομολόγια) ακόμη δεν είναι εφικτή και δεν θα είναι για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να πάνε αλλού να κινηθούν γύρω από τα χρήματά σας.
Τραγάνισμα Δίκτυο: CrunchBase η ελεύθερη βάση δεδομένων της τεχνολογίας, άνθρωποι, και οι επενδυτές. _


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2008)

Το βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο όλο και πιο συχνά. Τώρα επισημοποιήθηκε:

"Σοβαρά κυκλοφοριακά προβλήματα σημειώνονται λόγ*ο* της απεργίας, καθώς οι περισσότεροι επέλεξαν να πάρουν τα αυτοκίνητά τους για να κυκλοφορήσουν σήμερα στην πόλη."


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Το βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο όλο και πιο συχνά. Τώρα επισημοποιήθηκε:
> 
> "Σοβαρά κυκλοφοριακά προβλήματα σημειώνονται λόγ*ο* της απεργίας, καθώς οι περισσότεροι επέλεξαν να πάρουν τα αυτοκίνητά τους για να κυκλοφορήσουν σήμερα στην πόλη."



Λάθος μεν, αναμενόμενο ωστόσο σε μια γλώσσα που δεν έχει δοτική και που δεν έχει επιρρήματα σε ωμέγα. Το "μέσο" ( = μέσω) το είχαν λανσάρει προπολεμικά οι δημοτικιστές. 
Βέβαια, το μέσο είναι το μήνυμα (πού πας ρε Καραμήτρο αν δεν έχεις μέσο; )


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 20, 2008)

stathis said:


> Παρεμφερής συζήτηση εδώ.


Εσύ, Γκαγκάριν, έμαθες τις άγνωστες αποκαλύψεις στην Καθημερινή για την ιστορία του διαστήματος;



> [Ο πρόεδρος της Κύπρου Χριστόφιας ] ανέφερε ότι από μικρό παιδί άκουγε την ελληνική εκπομπή του ραδιοσταθμού της Μόσχας και ένιωσε μεγάλη χαρά, όταν εκτοξεύτηκε ο πρώτος «Σπούτνικ» και όταν ο Ρώσος κοσμοναύτης Γιούρι Γκαγκάριν *πάτησε για πρώτη φορά στη σελήνη *και «είδε από ψηλά τη γη».


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2008)

Και εδώ το πρωτότυπο: 

As a child I listened to programmes on Moscow radio in Greek. I was about ten or eleven when the Soviet Union launched the first satellite, and you cannot imagine my delight when they put a dog into space, and of course *when the first cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin went into orbit* and said “You cannot imagine what a wonderful spectacle this is”. Unfortunately, we have to acknowledge that there are forces that do not appreciate this beauty and are trying to destroy it.

Εκτός από βραβείο των χειρότερων μεταφρασμένων κειμένων της χρονιάς, η Καθημερινή παίρνει και βραβείο κοπιπέιστ και τσαπατσουλιάς (για να μην πω ανιστόρητου δημοσιογράφου και με πείτε και κακιά).

Έδιτ: μήπως να μας μεταφέρετε στα σλιπς;


----------



## stathis (Nov 20, 2008)

Αυτό που ξέχασε να αναφέρει ο Χριστόφιας είναι ότι είχα πάρει και τη Λάικα μαζί μου στο φεγγάρι για να μου κάνει παρέα. Κάποτε όμως τέλειωσαν οι κονσέρβες και γυρίσαμε πίσω.

Καταπληκτικό! Αλλά πιο οφ-τόπικ δεν γίνεται... Γιατί δεν το βάζεις στο νήμα με τα λάθη;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2008)

stathis said:


> Καταπληκτικό! Αλλά πιο οφ-τόπικ δεν γίνεται... Γιατί δεν το βάζεις στο νήμα με τα λάθη;[/COLOR]


Ο τσίουτσίου άρχισε, δε φταίω...


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2008)

Εγώ θέλω να δω πότε θα μάθεις εσύ, φίλτατε tsioutsiou, να χώνεις τους συνδέσμους στο πλαίσιο του IE _αφού_ θα έχεις σβήσει το αρχικό http:// που περιέχει το πλαίσιο, για να μη χρειάζεται να τρέχω πίσω από κάθε μήνυμά σου να αποκαθιστώ τα λινκ που οδηγούν στο πουθενά. Διότι στο διάστημα πήγαμε, αλλά συνδέσμους ακόμα δεν μάθαμε να βάζουμε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2008)

_"Σοβαρά κυκλοφοριακά προβλήματα σημειώνονται λόγο της απεργίας, καθώς οι περισσότεροι επέλεξαν να πάρουν τα αυτοκίνητά τους για να κυκλοφορήσουν σήμερα στην πόλη."_


sarant said:


> Λάθος μεν, αναμενόμενο ωστόσο σε μια γλώσσα που δεν έχει δοτική και που δεν έχει επιρρήματα σε ωμέγα. Το "μέσο" ( = μέσω) το είχαν λανσάρει προπολεμικά οι δημοτικιστές.



Εδώ το μέσο & μέσω _επίρ._ στο ΛΚΝ. (Νομίζω ότι μόνο με βασανιστήρια θα έγραφα «μέσο» σ' αυτή την περίπτωση.)

Αλλά *λόγω*, σκέτο.

Μπορείτε αν θέλετε να ξεκινήσετε πόλεμο για το *λόγω τιμής*.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει λήμμα *λόγω τιμής*, που παραπέμπει στο λήμμα _λόγος_ (όπου όμως δεν επαναλαμβάνεται). Πρέπει να πάμε στο λήμμα _τιμή_, όπου βρίσκουμε: *στον λόγο τής τιμής μου / λόγω τιμής / έχεις / σου δίνω τον λόγο τής τιμής μου* (έχω κρατήσει τα παραπανίσια «ν» και τόνους).

Τα ίδια και στις δοτικές της ΕΛΕΤΟ:
επί λόγω τιμής, λόγω τιμής = στο λόγο της τιμής μου
_Λόγω τιμής, εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα! | Την αλήθεια σου λέω! Επί λόγω τιμής!_

Να όμως που στο ΛΚΝ (λήμμα λόγος, λήμμα τιμή) υπάρχει η απλοποίηση σε «*λόγο τιμής*». Απολίθωμα το πρώτο (θα μπορούσαμε να το δούμε και σε περιπτώσεις όπως «προτίμησα να αγοράσω το πρώτο λόγω τιμής»), επηρεασμένο από φράσεις όπως «εγώ έχω λόγο τιμής» το δεύτερο. Ένας ακόμα καλός λόγος να μπερδευόμαστε (λες και δεν μας έφτανε το _πόσω μάλλον_ / _πόσο μάλλον_). Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση οι περισσότεροι εξακολουθούν να προτιμούν τη δοτική.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 22, 2008)

Γεια σας και καλώς σας βρήκα στο forum!
Πώς θα σας φαινόταν αν μαθαίνατε ότι μια βυζαντινή πριγκίπισσα έμεινε στην ιστορία για το μεγάλο της στήθος;;
Κι όμως, αυτό το λάθος το έκανα εγώ σε μετάφρασή μου, γιατί, σύμφωνα με το ιταλικό κείμενο, η κοπέλα ήταν γνωστή για το "suo grande senno", όπου senno = λογική, αντίληψη, ορθή κρίση και seno = στήθος.

Ευτυχώς ανήκω στους μεταφραστές εκείνους που, όταν κάτι δεν βγάζει πολύ νόημα μπαίνει στον κόπο να ξανακοιτάξει τι θέλει να πει ο συγγραφέας, οπότε το λάθος ποτέ δεν έφτασε στον επιμελητή, το είχα διορθώσει πριν το παραδώσω.

 και πάλι όμως... το θεωρώ ένα από τα πιο σοβαρά αλλά ταυτόχρονα γελοία λάθη που έχω κάνει ποτέ!


----------



## sunshine (Nov 22, 2008)

Από υπότιτλο σε ντοκιμαντέρ της ΕΤ-1, για έναν ιταλό επιστήμονα του Μεσαίωνα που εκτελέστηκε από την Ιερά Εξέταση:
"Σας λέω την αλήθεια. Ο πάπας υπέγραψε την εκτέλεσή του".
Ενώ σε κάποιον με στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις ιταλικής, ο εκφωνητής ακουγόταν να λέει: "επειδή έλεγε την αλήθεια, ο πάπας υπέγραψε την εκτέλεσή του".


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2008)

Καλώς όρισες, Sunshine. 
Κραυγαλέα και γελοία λάθη κάνουμε όλοι. Απλώς τα προλαβαίνουμε πριν πάνε πιο πέρα. Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν για κάποιο λόγο δεν τα προλάβουμε...


----------



## sarant (Nov 22, 2008)

Καλώς όρισες, sunshine. Ποια βασίλισσα είπες ότι ήτανε; :)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2008)

Επαναφέρω τη συζήτηση για τους χαρακτήρες, τον Τζέιμς Μποντ και τα σχετικά. Από το Καζίνο Ρουαγιάλ σε DVD, μετάφραση Γιώργου Λυκούδη:

Η "Εσπερινός" μιλάει και λέει:

- Ο χαρακτήρας μου τσαντίστηκε διότι ως τα μεσάνυχτα θα μείνεις αδέκαρος.
- Τα συναισθήματα του χαρακτήρα μου ταιριάζουν με τα δικά μου.

Στη συνέχεια, ο Λε Σιφρ βασανίζοντας βάναυσα τον Τζέιμς Μποντ που δεν υποκύπτει και παρακαλάει για περισσότερο "ξύσιμο": 

- Είσαι αστείος άνθρωπος, κ. Μποντ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2008)

Αν δεν έχει δει κάποιος την ταινία ή δεν θυμάται τις σκηνές, δεν μπορεί να κρίνει τι έχει συμβεί.

Στο επεισόδιο με τον βασανισμό, ο Λε Σιφρ λέει «You are a funny man, Mr. Bond», το οποίο οι ερασιτέχνες μεταφράζουν, πολύ ωραία: «Έχεις χιούμορ, κύριε Μποντ». (Αν και είχα την εντύπωση ότι αυτοί μιλάνε όλοι στον πληθυντικό;)

Το προηγούμενο όμως είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Λέει η Βέσπερ, που _υποδύεται_ τη συνοδό και φιλενάδα του (δεν έχει προκύψει τίποτα ακόμα μεταξύ τους):
This is me in character pissed off
because you're losing so fast...
...we won't be here past midnight.
Oddly, my character's feelings
mirror my own.​
Δηλαδή, με δικά μου λόγια:
Αυτή που υποδύομαι έχει τσαντιστεί
γιατί θα έχεις ταπώσει πριν τα μεσάνυχτα.
Περιέργως, το ίδιο νιώθω κι εγώ.​


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στο επεισόδιο με τον βασανισμό, ο Λε Σιφρ λέει «You are a funny man, Mr. Bond», το οποίο οι ερασιτέχνες μεταφράζουν, πολύ ωραία: «Έχεις χιούμορ, κύριε Μποντ». (Αν και είχα την εντύπωση ότι αυτοί μιλάνε όλοι στον πληθυντικό;)



Μμμμ. Εσύ το ερμηνεύεις έτσι. Εγώ από τον τόνο της φωνής του Λε Σιφρ και τα συμφραζόμενα είχα την αίσθηση ότι εννοεί περίεργος/παράξενος εδώ. Αλλά μπορεί απλά να μου έφταιγε το "αστείος"...


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Μμμμ. Εσύ το ερμηνεύεις έτσι. Εγώ από τον τόνο της φωνής του Λε Σιφρ και τα συμφραζόμενα είχα την αίσθηση ότι εννοεί περίεργος/παράξενος εδώ. Αλλά μπορεί απλά να μου έφταιγε το "αστείος"...


Α, δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου. Εκτός που το funny 'ha ha' or funny 'peculiar' δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να αποσαφηνιστεί, μη νομίζεις ότι θυμάμαι τη σκηνή. Απλώς μετέφερα τι έγραψαν οι ερασιτέχνες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2008)

*Σε ποια ταινία ακούγεται η κλασική ατάκα «Ξαναπαίξ' το, Σαμ»;*

Ερώτηση από τηλεπαιχνίδι. Η προφανής απάντηση (που ήθελε και το τηλεπαιχνίδι): Καζαμπλάνκα.

Πρόκειται, αν δεν το ξέρετε, για την πιο γνωστή παραποίηση ατάκας. Σε ολόκληρη την ταινία δεν υπάρχει «Play it again, Sam», κι ας έκανε μετά ο Γούντι Άλεν ταινία με τον ίδιο τίτλο. (Η ατάκα δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο _A night in Casablanca _των αδελφών Μαρξ, όπως ισχυρίζονται κάποιοι.)






Ilsa: Play it once, Sam. For old times' sake.
Sam: I don't know what you mean, Miss Ilsa.
Ilsa: Play it, Sam. Play "As Time Goes By."
Sam: Oh, I can't remember it, Miss Ilsa. I'm a little rusty on it.
Ilsa: I'll hum it for you. (hums the tune)
Ilsa: Sing it, Sam. 






Sam: What's that you're playing?
Rick: Oh just a little song of my own.
Rick: Stop it. You know what I want to hear.
Sam: No, I don't.
Rick: You played it for her, you can play it for me!
Sam: Well, I don't think I can remember...
Rick: If she can stand it, I can! Play it! 

Το ότι στο τηλεπαιχνίδι έγραφε «Ξαναπαίξτο Σαμ», χωρίς απόστροφο, χωρίς κόμμα, δεν θεωρείται πια εγκληματικό. (Από άλλους. Εγώ βγάζω σπυριά.)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2008)

Όταν μπερδεύουμε το εξασθενές χρώμιο με το (εξασθενισμένο) απεμπλουτισμένο ουράνιο:

Ο αντιπρόεδρος του συλλόγου γονέων κάποιου δημοτικού σχολείου στη Λούτσα, μιλώντας στη ΝΕΤ για το νερό της βρύσης που είναι ακατάλληλο, είπε:
"Περιέχει εξασθενισμένο χρώμιο."

Εντάξει, ξέρω ότι δεν είναι σπουδαίο λάθος, αλλά μου φάνηκε χαριτωμένο.


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 26, 2008)

Ο πέλεκυς του Θορ και τ' αστροπελέκια του in.gr:

_"Η 8η συνέχεια της δημοφιλούς σειράς παιχνιδιών Tomb Raider κυκλοφόρησε στις 21 Νοέμβρη στην Ευρώπη με τον τίτλο Underworld. H ιστορία βασίζεται στην αναζήτηση του «Πέλεκη του Θορ» ταξιδεύοντας στην Ταϊλανδή, την Αρκτική και το Μεξικό."_

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=961528&lngDtrID=252

Ε, δεν διάβασα παρακάτω. Φτωχή μου Λάρα*, πρώτα σε καταστρέφει η μάνα των 6 και μετά οι συντάκτες του in.gr...

*(όχι, δεν έχω ψύχωση με την απόλυτη ηρωίδα, όχι...)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2008)

Ε, αφού δεν διάβασες παρακάτω, δεν είδες αυτό το "να επιτεθούν ένοπλα".


----------



## sarant (Nov 26, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Ο πέλεκυς του Θορ και τ' αστροπελέκια του in.gr:
> 
> _"Η 8η συνέχεια της δημοφιλούς σειράς παιχνιδιών Tomb Raider κυκλοφόρησε στις 21 Νοέμβρη στην Ευρώπη με τον τίτλο Underworld. H ιστορία βασίζεται στην αναζήτηση του «Πέλεκη του Θορ» ταξιδεύοντας στην Ταϊλανδή, την Αρκτική και το Μεξικό."_
> 
> ...



Η ορθογραφία της λ.πέλεκυς σαφώς επηρεάστηκε από την ειδησεογραφία των ημερών και τους λογαριασμούς της συμβολαιογράφου Πελέκη.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 26, 2008)

Ήθελα να πω τον πόνο μου για την ελληνική προφορά του "Τομ Ράιντερ", αλλά με έχει προλάβει συνάδελφος προ ετών.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2008)

Παιδιά, ποιος θα αποκαλύψει στο Google Maps το μυστικό ότι *πάροδος* δεν θα πει *οδός*, ούτε *λεωφόρος*;

Τώρα τελευταία έγινε αυτό; Γιατί νομίζω ότι τόσον καιρό που ανοίγω χάρτες του Google, θα το είχα προσέξει ότι η Λεωφόρος Ποσειδώνος έγινε Πάροδος Ποσειδώνος, και οι περισσότεροι ελληνικοί δρόμοι έγιναν επίσης πάροδοι.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 26, 2008)

Όντως, πολλοί νομίζουν ότι πάροδος σημαίνει παράδρομος.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2008)

Ελπίζω να κάνεις χιούμορ, γιατί εγώ δεν μιλάω ούτε για παρόδους ούτε για παραδρόμους, αλλά για λεωφόρους :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Παιδιά, ποιος θα αποκαλύψει στο Google Maps το μυστικό ότι *πάροδος* δεν θα πει *οδός*, ούτε *λεωφόρος*;


Καλημέρα. Πρόκειται για σφάλμα, ελπίζω προσωρινό (δεν έλεγξα), στις αντιστοιχίες που έχουν στη βάση τους. Διότι ταυτόχρονα κάποια δρομάκια έχουν γίνει λεωφόροι και οι οδοί έχουν γίνει... πλατείες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2008)

*Your slip is showing: Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες (5)*

*Η απομυθοποίηση του ουράνιου τόξου*

Όχι, δεν αναφέρομαι στη γνωστή οργάνωση. Αλλά στην ελληνική μετάφραση του βιβλίου του Ντόκινς _Unweaving the Rainbow_, που στα ελληνικά έγινε _Υφαίνοντας το ουράνιο τόξο_. Το βιβλίο έχει να κάνει με την αποδόμηση, την απομυθοποίηση, την απομυστικοποίηση των «μαγικών» (άλλοτε ανεξήγητων) φυσικών φαινομένων. Τον τίτλο τον εμπνεύστηκε ο Ντόκινς από ένα περίφημο δείπνο στο σπίτι του ζωγράφου Χέιντον, στο οποίο παρέστησαν μεγάλα ονόματα της λογοτεχνίας. Εκεί λοιπόν ο Τζον Κιτς και ο Τσαρλς Λαμ συμφώνησαν ότι ο Νεύτων είχε «καταστρέψει την ποίηση του ουράνιου τόξου αναλύοντάς το στα πρισματικά χρώματα», δηλαδή στα χρώματα της ίριδας (he had destroyed all the poetry of the rainbow by reducing it to the prismatic colours). Δεν το λέει ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος στο σημερινό σημείωμά του, όπου αρχίζει να «ξηλώνει» τη μετάφραση του βιβλίου, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν ο τίτλος είναι «κοτσανικός δείκτης» (ή κοτσανικό προανάκρουσμα).

Αρκεί ο τίτλος του σημειώματος του Ν.Σ. (_Πώς φωνάζει η πέμπτη στήλη;_) για να καταλάβει κανείς την πεπονόφλουδα που πάτησε εδώ ο μεταφραστής. Βέβαια ο μεταφραστής είχε να κάνει με το fifth columnist και όχι με το fifth column, όπου η πιο απλή αναζήτηση σε λεξικό ή στο διαδίκτυο θα έδινε απάντηση.

Αλλά η μεγαλύτερη παγίδα που μας στήνει το γκουγκλ είναι πλέον όχι η μηχανική μετάφραση αλλά η μηχανική αναζήτηση, παγίδα στην οποία πέφτουν και έμπειροι μεταφραστές. Βλέπεις π.χ. fifth column, δεν έχεις ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή σου για πέμπτη φάλαγγα, μεταφράζεις μηχανικά και αυτόματα σε «πέμπτη στήλη», το βάζεις στο Γκουγκλ και σου αρκεί να δεις ότι υπάρχουν σελίδες με «πέμπτη στήλη». Είναι ωστόσο απορίας άξιο πώς από την «πέμπτη στήλη» του Γκουγκλ φτάνεις σε διατυπώσεις όπως αυτή τη σουρεάλ που θα πρέπει να πάτε στη σελίδα του Νίκου για να τη διαβάσετε.







_*Βρείτε τη φωνή της πέμπτης στήλης*_​


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αλλά στην ελληνική μετάφραση του βιβλίου του Ντόκινς _Unweaving the Rainbow_, που στα ελληνικά έγινε _Υφαίνοντας το ουράνιο τόξο_.



Αυτή την επιλογή δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτή την επιλογή δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω...


Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπουμε να αποδίδεται τίτλος στα Ελληνικά ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που λέει στα Αγγλικά, μόνο που ήταν τίτλος ταινίας. Αλλά στο βιβλίο είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρό, και ασυγχώρητο.

Εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο περίεργο το ότι δεν αναζήτησε σε λεξικό την fifth column, ούτε ο μεταφραστής ούτε ο επιμελητής. Εκτός αν ο επιμελητής ασχολήθηκε μόνο με ορθογραφία και γραμματική, και καθόλου με το περιεχόμενο.


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπουμε να αποδίδεται τίτλος στα Ελληνικά ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που λέει στα Αγγλικά, μόνο που ήταν τίτλος ταινίας. Αλλά στο βιβλίο είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρό, και ασυγχώρητο.
> 
> Εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο περίεργο το ότι δεν αναζήτησε σε λεξικό την fifth column, ούτε ο μεταφραστής ούτε ο επιμελητής. Εκτός αν ο επιμελητής ασχολήθηκε μόνο με ορθογραφία και γραμματική, και καθόλου με το περιεχόμενο.



Η επιλογή του τίτλου είναι συνήθως θέμα εκδότη και το ίδιο φαίνεται να συμβαίνει στην προκείμενη περίπτωση. Μάλιστα, στον πρόλογο υπάρχει υποσημείωση του μεταφραστή, ότι ο τίτλος του πρωτοτύπου είναι Unweaving... που σημαίνει "ξηλώνοντας ή ξετυλίγοντας ή ξεφτίζοντας..."
(Όταν-αν γράψω εκτενέστερη κριτική της μεταφρασης, αυτό θα πρέπει να το επισημάνω).

Στις μέρες μας, βέβαια, τίτλος που να αρχίζει από ξε- απαγορεύεται (το βιβλίο οδηγείται στην πυρά, νομίζω μάλιστα ότι σου δημεύουν και την περιουσία) οπότε η στάση του εκδότη εξηγείται.

Όσο για επιμελητή, πρέπει επίσης να διορθώσω το σημείωμά μου. Δεν φαίνεται να υπήρξε επιμελητής, έκανα λάθος, μόνο διορθωτής αναφέρεται. Προφανώς, το γεγονός ότι ο μεταφραστής είναι ειδικός επιστήμονας του κλάδου (δόκτορας βιολόγος ή κάτι τέτοιο) τον μετατρέπει -κατά τη λογική του εκδότη- σε παντογνώστη και αλάνθαστο.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2008)

Εδώ έχει μια φωτογραφία της Μαντόνα_ς_ και από κάτω η λεζάντα γράφει: "Η Μαντόνα κερδίζοντας χρήματα". Τι ακριβώς εννοεί δεν ξέρω. Ίσως να πρόκειται για κάποιο από τα γνωστά κόλπα της σταρ...

Και το άρθρο συνεχίζει:
Η τελευταία περιοδεία της Μαντόνα «Sticky and Sweet» θα αποτελέσει την πιο εμπορικά επιτυχημένη περιοδεία από _μεμονωμένο_ καλλιτέχνη.

Αυτό εσάς δεν σας χτυπάει κάπως; Το μεμονωμένος καλλιτέχνης; "Σόλο" ίσως;


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2008)

Είναι μια αποδεκτή διατύπωση:
συγκροτήματα και μεμονωμένοι καλλιτέχνες
συγκροτήματα και σόλο καλλιτέχνες

Όπως εδώ:
http://www.yppo.gr/1/g1540.jsp?obj_id=2679

Για τη λεζάντα: _Η Μαντόνα την ώρα της δουλειάς_. _Η Μαντόνα ιδρώνει για το μεροκάματο_. _Η Μαντόνα αρνείται να εγκαταλείψει το θρόνο_. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 3, 2008)

Στις ειδήσεις του Mega:
*If you are worth millions of dollars...*
Εννοώντας φυσικά, "αν η περιουσία σου ανέρχεται σε εκατομμύρια δολάρια..."
Π.χ. Hulk Hogan claims he’s worth $32 million

Υπότιτλος
Αν αξίζεις εκατομμύρια δολάρια...

Αν έλεγε "If you are worth 500 dollars", θα έγραφε στον υπότιτλο "Αν αξίζεις 500 δολάρια";


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2008)

Ο συνήθης ύποπτος της ΝΕΤ ξαναχτύπησε και έσπασε όλα τα ρεκόρ. 

Αφού φάγαμε αδιαμαρτύρητα στην οθόνη τα **ψέμματα *και τη **συνομωσία*, μετά βλέπουμε και τον τίτλο, "*Μητέρα σκηνοθέτησε την απαγωγή του γιου της*", την ώρα που η ρεπόρτερ αναφέρει (επανειλημμένα) ότι η μητέρα σκηνοθέτησε την απαγωγή της *κόρης *της -- όπως διαβάζουμε και στις ειδήσεις του BBC!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 6, 2008)

> Η Yahoo παραχωρεί την ραδιοφωνική της υπηρεσία στο δίκτυο του CBS εξαιτίας *των υψηλών κόστων *εκπομπής τραγουδιών στο Ίντερνετ.


Καθημερινή


----------



## Costas (Dec 6, 2008)

*Tranlate server error*

Νομίζω πως το παρακάτω είναι το άκρον άωτον. Ο Κινέζος έβαλε στη μηχανή μετάφρασης προς τα αγγλικά την κινέζικη λέξη εστιατόριο (can1ting1), κάτι συνέβη, η μηχανή τού έβγαλε αποτέλεσμα Tranlate server error (κι αυτό ακόμα, λάθος...), αυτός το εξέλαβε για μετάφρασμα της λέξης, και το ανάρτησε τάλε κουάλε πάνω από την είσοδο του εστιατορίου:

http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/myl/TranslateServerError.jpg


----------



## Costas (Dec 6, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Στις ειδήσεις του Mega:
> *If you are worth millions of dollars...*
> Εννοώντας φυσικά, "αν η περιουσία σου ανέρχεται σε εκατομμύρια δολάρια..."
> Π.χ. Hulk Hogan claims he’s worth $32 million



Πάντως, και ανεξάρτητα από το ότι έχεις φυσικά απόλυτο δίκιο, Αλεξάντρα, αυτή η έκφραση μού προκαλεί βαθύτατη αηδία. Τη βρίσκω χυδαία και αποκρουστική. Να τη χαίρονται, τους τη χαρίζω!


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 6, 2008)

Costas said:


> Νομίζω πως το παρακάτω είναι το άκρον άωτον. Ο Κινέζος έβαλε στη μηχανή μετάφρασης προς τα αγγλικά την κινέζικη λέξη εστιατόριο (can1ting1), κάτι συνέβη, η μηχανή τού έβγαλε αποτέλεσμα Tranlate server error (κι αυτό ακόμα, λάθος...), αυτός το εξέλαβε για μετάφρασμα της λέξης, και το ανάρτησε τάλε κουάλε πάνω από την είσοδο του εστιατορίου:
> 
> http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/myl/TranslateServerError.jpg



Αυτό το έχει ήδη αναφέρει (προφανώς unbeknownst to you) o sarant σ'αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ: 

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=18613&postcount=79


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2008)

Α, ναι. Προφανώς δεν το 'ξερα, ευχαριστώ. Ε, ας πετάξουν το δικό μου οι αρμόδιοι!


----------



## anef (Dec 7, 2008)

Στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία, συνέντευξη του Χάουαρντ Ζιν στον Χρόνη Πολυχρονίου. 
Ερώτηση: Πώς εξηγείτε, λοιπόν, ότι ο νέος πρόεδρος θα περιβάλλεται κυρίως από "Κλιντονικούς;" και απαντάει ο (μεταφραστής του) Ζιν: *Ο άνθρωπος το παίζει ασφαλής*. Είναι ένα άτομο που φοβάται ότι, αν μετατοπιστεί από το κέντρο, θα δεχθεί κριτική. 
Προφανώς εδώ ο Ζιν είπε _he plays it safe_. 
Έχει και άλλα ωραία, και το περίεργο είναι ότι πολλά απ' αυτά είναι στις ερωτήσεις, όχι στις απαντήσεις. Δηλαδή, μοιάζουν με back translation οι ερωτήσεις, ή πάντως είναι περίεργες: 
- Ο Μπιλ Κλίντον ήταν ωστόσο ο αγαπημένος της χρηματοοικονομικής ελίτ και ο πρόεδρος που *αποσυναρμολόγησε *ουσιαστικά το κράτος πρόνοιας (το _αποσυναρμολόγησε _μοιάζει να είναι το dismantle the welfare state)
Και παρακάτω: 
- Τι θεωρείτε λοιπόν *"το καλύτερο" *που προσέφερε η Αμερική στον κόσμο στη διάρκεια του 20ού αιώνα; 
(γιατί είναι η φράση _το καλύτερο _σε εισαγωγικά και γιατί είναι κουτσή και δεν συνοδεύεται π.χ. από τη λέξη "πράγμα" ή τέλος πάντων γιατί δεν έχουμε κάτι πιο καθωσπρέπει τύπου 'ποια είναι η μεγαλύτερη συνεισφορά των ΗΠΑ...'; ) 
και 
- *Πριν από όχι πολύν καιρό *διάβασα μια συνέντευξή σας....(κι εγώ μετά από όχι πολύ καιρό άρχισα να εκνευρίζομαι)
και η τελευταία ωραιότατη ερώτηση: 
- Προβλέψεις για το τι μπορεί να περιμένει τις ΗΠΑ στον δρόμο μπροστά; (γιατί και πίσω; )

Τι έπαθαν εκεί στην Ελευθεροτυπία; Δεν μπορούν ούτε τον εαυτό τους να μεταφράσουν;


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2008)

anef said:


> Δεν μπορούν ούτε τον εαυτό τους να μεταφράσουν;



Μήπως αυτός ο Πολυχρονίου ζει μονίμως στο εξωτερικό και γι' αυτό; Έχω προσέξει και τους ανταποκριτές της ΕΤ στις ξένες πρωτεύουσες να λένε διάφορους ξενισμούς (παραδείγματα δεν θυμάμαι τώρα).


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2008)

Έτσι είναι εδώ και πολλές ώρες — δεν ξέρω αν θα το βρείτε έτσι εσείς. Πάντως, τέτοιο χοντρό ορθογραφικό λάθος, δυο φορές στη σελίδα και μάλιστα σε τίτλο, δεν θα βρείτε συχνά σε σελίδα του BBC.

Η θρησκευτικότητα είναι βεβαίως religiosity. Θα πίστευε κανείς, έτσι που έχουν το ανορθόγραφο *religosity μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, ότι έτσι το βρήκαν στη μελέτη και δεν εντόπισαν το λάθος. Ωστόσο, η μελέτη στην οποία αναφέρονται, το γράφει σωστά.


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 9, 2008)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς νίκελ. Στις ειδήσεις του BBC εγώ βρίσκω τουλάχιστον ένα λάθος κάθε μέρα (και συνήθως είναι και πιο χοντρά: π.χ. λέξεις που λείπουν).


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2008)

Τι να σου πω; Αυτό με εντυπωσίασε γιατί είναι το κύριο θέμα της είδησης, το έχει δύο φορές, τη μία σε τίτλο, και το βάζει μέσα σε εισαγωγικά. Οπότε αναρωτιέσαι: είναι λάθος ή φτιάξανε κάποιον περίεργο νέο όρο; Αναγκάστηκα λοιπόν να βρω τη μελέτη για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν μας προέκυψε νέος όρος. Έτσι που το σερβίρουν, πολλοί θα φύγουν με αυτή την εντύπωση.

Πάω να τους πω να το διορθώσουν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2008)

*Η αναπαραγωγή της αμοιβάδας*

Οι αμοιβάδες αναπαράγονται, λέει, με διχοτόμηση. Κάθε αμοιβάδα διχοτομείται και δίνει δύο αμοιβάδες. Οι δύο μάς δίνουν τέσσερις και ούτω καθεξής – και θα πρέπει επειγόντως να έρθει ο panadeli να μας εξηγήσει γιατί δεν έχει γεμίσει αμοιβάδες ο κόσμος όλος.

Το όνομά της το πήρε από άλλη ιδιότητά της, τη συνεχή αλλαγή. Η αμοιβή ήταν η αλλαγή και μετά η ανταλλαγή και μετά η ανταπόδοση, η αποζημίωση, η ανταμοιβή. Και το ρήμα ήταν *αμείβω*. Λέμε και ξαναλέμε: προσοχή, *αμοιβή* αλλά *αμείβω*. Άρα και *αμειβόμενος*.

Βγήκε λοιπόν την Κυριακή στις ειδήσεις ότι η Αντζελίνα Τζολί είναι η καλύτερα αμειβόμενη ηθοποιός του Χόλιγουντ. 

Κάποιος μεταφραστής κάποιου πρακτορείου το έκανε αυτό «αμοιβόμενη». Και από την Κυριακή μέχρι σήμερα, με τη διαδικασία του πολλαπλασιασμού της αμοιβάδας, οι αντιγραφείς των μέσων και του διαδικτύου γέμισαν τον κόσμο όλο με πάνω από χίλιες *αμοιβόμενες Τζολί. Με πρώτη πρώτη την Καθημερινή (βλ. συνημμένη φωτογραφία). Μόνο 47 σελίδες το έχουν σωστά, _αμειβόμενη_!


----------



## curry (Dec 15, 2008)

Η "Καθημερινή" που όλοι αγαπήσαμε ξαναχτυπά:

Περισσότερα από 1.000 είδη πανίδας και χλωρίδας, μεταξύ των οποίων η μεγαλύτερη αράχνη κυνηγός και ο βραχώδης αρουραίος του Λάος, ανακαλύφθηκαν στη Μεγάλη Περιοχή του ποταμού Μεκόνγκ στη νοτιοανατολική Ασία από το 1997 μέχρι το 2007, ανακοίνωσε σήμερα η WWF.

Και το αγγλικό κείμενο (μάλλον και η πηγή του συντάκτη):
Over a thousand new species have been discovered in the Greater Mekong Region of Southeast Asia in just the last decade, according to a new report launched by WWF.

Φυσικά, η κοκκινισμένη απόδοση είναι πταίσμα μπροστά στον ... βραχώδη αρουραίο. Στα αγγλικά ονομάζεται Laotian rock rat, επιστημονικά Laonastes aenigmamus. Στην ελληνική Wikipedia εμφανίζεται ως λαονάστης, δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό, δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάξω, αλλά βραχώδης ο αρουραίος; Μην είναι και λασπώδης; 
Η δε "αράχνη κυνηγός" λέγεται huntsman spider. Ένα απλό χτυπηματάκι στο google μάς οδηγεί στην wikipedia όπου βλέπουμε, αν μη τι άλλο, τη ρημάδα την επιστημονική ονομασία. Στα ελληνικά, "αράχνη κυνηγό" δεν βρήκα στο google. Και πάλι, δεν έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ, και ούτε δουλειά μου ήταν να γράψω αυτό το κομμάτι. Αλλά, όσα παραθέτω τα βρήκα μέσα σε 5' λεπτά: τόσο χρόνο θα έχανε ο συντάκτης αν απλά χτυπούσε τα δύο ονόματα στο google.

Βέβαια, εδώ δεν του έκοψε ότι greater δεν ισούται με great ή big ή δεν ξέρω 'γω τι...


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 15, 2008)

curry said:


> η μεγαλύτερη αράχνη κυνηγός και ο βραχώδης αρουραίος του Λάος







Κι όμως υπάρχουν!


----------



## curry (Dec 15, 2008)

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα! Αν και δεν χρειάζεται να το γράψω, ακούγομαι σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο! Άψογο!
*αν και αυτός είναι σίγουρα λασπώδης - μην σου πω γλοιώδης...


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2008)

Και αφού συνήλθαμε...

Αυτή η περιοχή του Μεκόνγκ υποτίθεται ότι επισήμως λέγεται The Greater Mekong Subregion (με ολοδική της βραχυγραφία, GMS), το οποίο θα ήταν «η Μείζων Υποπεριοχή του (ποταμού) Μεκόνγκ». Όταν κάποιος τα θεωρεί βαριά αυτά τα επιστημονικά, μπορεί να γράψει για «την ευρύτερη περιοχή του Μεκόνγκ».

Η αράχνη είναι δύσκολο να αποδοθεί με το επιστημονικό της όνομα (Σπαρασσίδες). Δεν ενοχλεί, συνηθίζεται άλλωστε, η μετάφραση του αγγλικού (αράχνη-κυνηγός). Να και στα ιταλικά: ragni cacciatori.

Ο ποντικός προκαλεί πονοκεφάλους. Δεν έχουν αποφασίσει αν είναι ποντικός, αρουραίος, σκίουρος ή σκαντζόχοιρος χωρίς αγκάθια. Όπως λέει εδώ, όπου πολύ ωραία τον μεταφράζει «αρουραίο των βράχων», είναι συγγενής του «ινδικού *χειριδίου (!) και του τσιντσιλά» (μου το χάλασε...). Διαβάζω ότι το όνομά του προέρχεται από την πέτρα (ο λάας, του λάος — και δεν έχει σχέση με το Λάος ή τον ΛΑΟΣ) και το «νάστης» (κάτοικος, οικιστής, βλ. και μετανάστης). Οπότε καλό είναι το επίσημο _λαονάστης_. Για το aenigmamus δεν ξέρω τι να πω, ίσως aenigmatomus θα ήταν καλύτερο. Και για τις απλές μεταφράσεις, υπάρχει και το _βραχόβιος_.

Δυστυχώς, με τη μέθοδο της αναπαραγωγής των αμοιβάδων, δεν αποκλείεται να μας κατακλύσουν και οι *_βραχώδεις αρουραίοι_...


----------



## curry (Dec 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η αράχνη είναι δύσκολο να αποδοθεί με το επιστημονικό της όνομα (Σπαρασσίδες). Δεν ενοχλεί, συνηθίζεται άλλωστε, η μετάφραση του αγγλικού (αράχνη-κυνηγός). Να και στα ιταλικά: ragni cacciatori.



Προσωπική άποψη: δεν συμφωνώ να μεταφράζεται η ονομασία ενός ζώου/ εντόμου/ φυτού από τα αγγλικά (ή όποια άλλη γλώσσα) στα ελληνικά έτσι ξερά, αλλά δεν θα επεκταθώ τώρα. 
Επίσης, στις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, όπου είναι εμφανές ότι δεν έψαξε τίποτα ο συντάκτης, μπορεί κάλλιστα να υπήρχαν ήδη ονομασίες και αβασάνιστα να προχώρησε στην εφεύρεση νέων ειδών!
Νομίζω ότι τις ονομασίες των ζώων/ φυτών κλπ είναι καλύτερα να τις αφήνουμε στους ειδικούς ή και ακόμα καλύτερα, να συνεργάζονται οι δύο κοινότητες (επιστημονική/ μεταφραστική).
Μια εύκολη λύση για τον μεταφραστή είναι να πει "η αράχνη/ ο αρουραίος/ ο ό,τι να 'ναι του είδους/ της οικογένειας τάδε" και να ξεμπερδεύει, χωρίς να μπορεί να τον κατηγορήσει και κανείς (επιστήμονας, μεταφραστής, περιπτεράς κλπ).
Επιστρέφω στο μπουντρούμι...


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2008)

Για τις μεταφράσεις αυτές (ζώων και φυτών) θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα (αφού βγεις από το μπουντρούμι).

Τώρα, όποιος έβλεπε το «Fatous olous» και πληροφορήθηκε ότι οι κλοπές στα σουπερμάρκετ φτάνουν στο ποσοστό 22% (στοιχεία πρώτου εξαμήνου 2008), μπορεί να το ξεχάσει. Θα πρέπει να γίνεται συχνό πλιάτσικο στα σουπερμάρκετ για να φτάσουμε σε τέτοια ποσοστά. Απλώς κάποιος συνεργάτης εκεί διάβασε κάτι σαν κι αυτό που γράφει στο Lifo, ότι *κατά* 21,87% ανέβηκαν οι κλοπές στα σουπερμάρκετ. Άλλο «κατά», άλλο «στο». Άλλωστε, η είδηση συνοδεύεται από το στοιχείο ότι από το shoplifting χάνεται το 2% του τζίρου των σουπερμάρκετ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2008)

Για να μη μένουν αναπάντητες κάποιες απορίες:

Ερώτηση: Πότε ήταν ο Μεσαίωνας;
Απάντηση: Στη Μέση Ανατολή.

Le cas de la régression est illustré par celui de l’Empire romain. Comme on le sait aujourd’hui, ce ne sont pas les barbares qui ont provoqué sa chute, mais le fait qu’il a été incapable de se transformer et de résoudre ses problèmes économiques. A l’inverse, la naissance des sociétés historiques, il y a dix mille ans *au Moyen-Orient*, avec le passage de petits groupes nomades de chasseurs-ramasseurs à l’agriculture et leur sédentarisation dans le cadre de villages..., constitue un exemple réussi de dépassement d’un système d’organisation trop compartimenté ou dispersé pour résoudre les problèmes posés par une grande concentration de population.

Από παλιά τα λέει αυτά ο Μορέν.

Και στην Ελευθεροτυπία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2008)

Ρωτάει στο Fifty-Fifty (άλλο τηλεπαιχνίδι αυτό): 

Σε ποια πολιτεία των ΗΠΑ βρίσκεται η πόλη Βανκούβερ;
Α. Ουάσινγκτον Β. Φλόριντα.

Και ποιος #$%^& για το Βανκούβερ της Αμερικής; Σ' ένα παιχνίδι που παίζουν (και) νεαρά παιδιά, μήπως οι ερωτήσεις πρέπει να περιορίζονται στο Βανκούβερ του Καναδά; Ή μήπως οι υπεύθυνοι των ερωτήσεων έβαλαν τρικλοποδιά στον εαυτό τους;


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2008)

Μα πού ψωνίζουν πληροφορίες; Μάθαμε σήμερα στο Fifty-Fifty ότι πρωτεύουσα της Σκοτίας είναι η... Γλασκόβη / Γλασκώβη. Την ορθογραφία δεν τη θυμάμαι, τη βλακεία θυμάμαι. Το Εδιμβούργο, παλικάρια, το Εδιμβούργο!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2008)

Η κοτσάνα της ημέρας από την Espresso, για να γελάσει λίγο το χειλάκι μας.

Αλλωστε, η ξανθιά παρουσιάστρια και στο παρελθόν ακολούθησε αυτή την τακτική. Τι εννοούμε; Δεν ανακοίνωσε (απ' τον πρώτο μήνα της κύησης) καμία από τις τρεις εγκυμοσύνες της. Περίμενε πρώτα τον τρίτο μήνα και στη συνέχεια *έσπευδε *να κάνει σχετικές δηλώσεις.


----------



## psifio (Dec 19, 2008)

Γιατί είναι κοτσάνα; Προφανώς την ειρωνεύονται. Ότι δηλαδή με το που έκλειναν οι τρεις μήνες, την άλλη μέρα, πρωί πρωί στις έξι, το έλεγε παντού.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2008)

Όχι, δεν την ειρωνεύονται. Όλο το άρθρο είναι γεμάτο ύμνους. Απλώς κάτι δημοσιογραφάκια έχουν αναγάγει το "σπεύδω, έσπευσα" σε συνώνυμο του "κάνω".

Edit: Δηλαδή, καταλαβαίνω ότι ήθελε να πει, "περίμενε να φτάσει στον τρίτο μήνα και τότε άρχιζε να κάνει σχετικές δηλώσεις".


----------



## psifio (Dec 19, 2008)

Α, καλά τότε.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2008)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς blunder, αλλά πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, πώς είναι δυνατόν ένας υποτιτλιστής να μεταφράσει τον κοινότατο term of endearment "honey" ως "μελένια μου"; Έτσι μιλάνε στο σπίτι του; Λέει ο ένας στον άλλον "μελένιε μου" και "μελένια μου";


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2008)

Top Gun, χτες το βράδυ από το Star.
fighter pilots = *αερομαχητές.
Έλεος, παιδιά! Θα μας πάρουν με τις πέτρες οι πιλότοι των μαχητικών.
Πριν από λίγες μέρες, σε μια επιμέλεια που μου ανατέθηκε, μου είχαν σηκωθεί οι τρίχες από την απόδοση "μαχητές πιλότοι" τού ίδιου όρου. Αυτό που δεν περίμενα ήταν να δω και το "αερομαχητές!

Ανακάλυψα και ένα *πιλότοι μαχητών στο Διαδίκτυο, αλλά τουλάχιστον αυτός που το διέπραξε είναι μηχανή, όχι άνθρωπος...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2008)

Και επειδή πολύ "παινέψαμε" τους μεταφραστές της Καθημερινής, και μπορεί να ζηλεύουν οι μεταφραστές των άλλων εφημερίδων, να και κάτι σπαρταριστό από τα ΝΕΑ:





Προσάραζε, προσάραζε, κάθε μέρα εκεί προσάραζε, στο τέλος το συνήθισε! Αμάν, βρε Νικόλ!


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 30, 2008)

Mάθε να μιλάς Ελληνικά.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 31, 2008)

Υπότιτλοι 90210:
"Check-out time's noon." > "Κοίταξέ με τώρα;"


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2008)

Η μόνη εξήγηση για τέτοιους παραλογισμούς είναι ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν έχει σενάριο, δεν ακούει καθαρά τι λέγεται, και βάζει ό,τι του κατέβει απ' το κεφάλι. Ή ότι το συγκεκριμένο ελέχθη λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά, και χρονίστηκε λάθος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 31, 2008)

Ο μεταφραστής όντως δεν είχε σενάριο, αλλά όταν μιλάμε για πεντακάθαρη ομιλία σε στάνταρ αμερικανική προφορά, δεν δικαιολογείται. Επομένως η εξήγηση είναι ότι ο μεταφραστής είναι ανίκανος. Είχε και κάτι φυσικότατες προτάσεις όπως:
"Η αλήθεια είναι πως και εγώ."

Who talks like that?


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω υπό ποιες συνθήκες υποτιτλίστηκε το συγκεκριμένο, δηλαδή τι ήχο είχε το υλικό που έδωσαν στον μεταφραστή. Άπειρες φορές μού έχει τύχει να έχω στα χέρια μου μια βιντεοκασέτα υποτιτλισμού με οικτρό ήχο, και να προσπαθώ χωρίς σενάριο ν' ακούσω τι λένε. Όταν μετά άκουγα την ίδια ταινία στην τηλεόραση, διαπίστωνα ότι το master είχε πολύ καλύτερο ήχο, αλλά φυσικά δεν το διέθεταν σ' εμένα. Μπορεί δηλαδή, αντί για check-out is noon, ο μεταφραστής να άκουσε "check this out".

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου απόλυτα, όμως για το αφύσικο. Διάβασε παραπάνω τι έγραψα για τη μετάφραση του "honey" ως "μελένια μου". Κι εγώ αναρωτήθηκα, μα καλά, έτσι μιλάνε αυτοί;

Ν' αναφέρω εδώ και κάτι άλλο που μου έτυχε. Μου ανέθεσαν ένα evaluation μιας μετάφρασης. Ο μεταφραστής δεν ήταν κακός. Και τα Ελληνικά του και τα Αγγλικά του ήταν καλά. Με ένα μικρό μειονέκτημα. Όταν δεν ήξερε κάτι, δεν το έψαχνε στο λεξικό ούτε στο διαδίκτυο. Συγκομιδή, εννέα (9) mistranslations μέσα σε 600 υποτίτλους. Π.χ. μετέφρασε το gratuitous ως γενναιόδωρος. Επίσης απέδωσε το kiwi-land, δηλαδή τη Ν. Ζηλανδία ως "χώρα των ακτινίδιων", ενώ μ' ένα ελάχιστο γκουγκλάρισμα θα έβρισκε ότι το kiwi εδώ δεν είναι το ακτινίδιο, αλλά το πουλί kiwi, που είναι και το εθνικό σύμβολο της χώρας. Υπάρχουν και ακτινίδια στη Ν. Ζηλανδία, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το σύμβολο της χώρας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2009)

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους Έλληνες φορολογούμενους που πληρώνουν για την κρατική τηλεόραση.
Στη ΝΕΤ, φαρδιά-πλατιά, κάρτα στην οθόνη, που διαφημίζει την ταινία που θα δούμε το βράδυ:
*Χορεύεται;*


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για τη λεζάντα: _Η Μαντόνα την ώρα της δουλειάς_. _Η Μαντόνα ιδρώνει για το μεροκάματο_. _Η Μαντόνα αρνείται να εγκαταλείψει το θρόνο_. :)


_Μαντώνοντας_ για το μεροκάματο. 



Alexandra said:


> Στις ειδήσεις του Mega:
> *If you are worth millions of dollars...*
> Εννοώντας φυσικά, "αν η περιουσία σου ανέρχεται σε εκατομμύρια δολάρια..."
> Π.χ. Hulk Hogan claims he’s worth $32 million
> ...


Και τι θα έλεγε για το "you look like a million dollars"; 



Alexandra said:


> Στη ΝΕΤ, φαρδιά-πλατιά, κάρτα στην οθόνη, που διαφημίζει την ταινία που θα δούμε το βράδυ:
> *Χορεύεται;*


Είναι κάτι που δεν _χωνεύεται_ με τίποτα...


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Και τι θα έλεγε για το "you look like a million dollars";



Σε μια συνέντευξη των ιδρυτών ενός οίκου κοσμημάτων, που διάβασα σε ελληνικό περιοδικό, το συγκεκριμένο το χρησιμοποιούσαν ως σλόγκαν και ο συντάκτης το είχε μεταφράσει "είσαι θεά".


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Θα γράφω κατά καιρούς ό,τι θυμάμαι, γιατί είναι και πολλά. 

Γνωστός ποινικολόγος, Δημητρακόπουλος τούνομα, που τον βγάζουν στα κανάλια χωρίς αποχρώντα λόγο, διαμαρτύρεται οργίλος: "ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΚΕΙΑ!". Προφανώς θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει κάποιο ουσιαστικό, το "πανάκειον", που σημαίνει κάτι κακό, πλαστό, κίβδηλο.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Αθλητικό ρεπορτάζ από τηλεφώνου στον Σπορ FM. Το θέμα είναι κάποιος διευθύνων σύμβουλος με εγγλέζικο όνομα, από αυτά που συνήθως είναι θηλυκά, αλλά σπανίως και αρσενικά, π.χ. Tracy, Evelyn κλπ, οπότε δημιουργείται μπέρδεμα.
*Ρεπόρτερ:* Αντώνη, έχουμε δηλώσεις του Διευθύνων Σύμβουλου....
*Καρπετόπουλος* (διακόπτει αγχωμένος): ΤΟΥ Διευθύνων Σύμβουλου ή ΤΗΣ Διευθύν_ων_ Σύμβουλου;;;;
Διότι ο σωστός δημοσιογράφος αναζητεί αδιαπραγμάτευτα την αλήθεια.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Nova, o γνωστός ραδιοτηλεαθλητικοτέτοιος *Βαγγέλης Μπραουδάκης*, ο και πτυχιούχος Νομικής σεμνυνόμενος είναι, βάζει τα πράγματα στη σωστή τους θέση:
*- Ο παίκτης μπορεί να παίξει γιατί έκτισε την ποινή του...*
Ως γνωστόν το _κτίζω_ και το _εκτίω_ αδερφάκια δίδυμα, ούτε η μάνα τους δεν τα ξεχωρίζει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2009)

dipylos said:


> *- Ο παίκτης μπορεί να παίξει γιατί έκτισε την ποινή του...*


Σωστά το έχει πιάσει ο άνθρωπος: όπως λέει "εκφράζω-έκφρασα", έτσι λέει και "εκτίω-έκτισα"


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Γιατί, αυτό το "χρί*ζ*ω";;; "_O Βαλβέρντε χρίζει τον Τοροσίδη σεντερ-μπακ_". Ο Τοροσίδης δεν είναι σέντερ-μπακ. Ψηλός είναι, γερός είναι, χαζός είναι, σέντερ-μπακ δεν είναι. Α, και *δεν υπάρχει ρήμα χρίζω*, άχρηστοι, "*χρίω*" υπάρχει. Χρίω, έχριον, χρίσω, έχρισα, κέχρικα, εκεχρίκειν, τον αντί*χριστό* μου μέσα! Άσε που το μπλέκουν με το "*χρήζω*", τραβάνε και μια Γενική από δίπλα και γίνεται κασωρείον - από αυτά που είναι δίπλα στο νερό (au bord de l' eau).


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2009)

Αλλού προσθέτουμε γράμματα (χρίω > *χρίζω) και αλλού αφαιρούμε (εκτίνω > εκτίω). Αλλά είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο το «εκτίω» που δεν τολμώ να του βάλω αστεράκι.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Κάνουμε τέτοια πράματα, νοικοκυραίοι αθρώποι; Ιώ ποποί δα, Ώπολλον, Ώπολλον, απόλλων εμός!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Φίλος μου θύμισε κι άλλα υποτιτλικά.

Florence Nightingale: το φλωρεντινό αηδόνι. Slow the very-oil, ρε μεγάλε.

Τραυματίες μετά από μάχη ικετεύουν τον έφιππο νικητή να τους λυτρώσει αποτελειώνοντάς τους: "Μερσί, μερσί!" (=έλεος). Υπότιτλος: "Ευχαριστώ!"  Καταπώς λένε οι Εγγλέζοι, "thanks in anticipation".

Ούτε ο Ντίκενς τη σκαπούλαρε. The Spirit of Christmas Present = Το Πνεύμα του Χριστουγεννιάτικου δώρου. Σχεδόν προβλέψιμο!

Όπως και ο Αλέξανδρος, ο οποίος ως γνωστόν νίκησε στη "Μάχη του Γκόγκομιλ"  Δηλαδή όχι απλώς νίκησε, τις γάμ'σαμαν του κέρατό τ'ς του τράγιο.

ΥΓ: Τώρα, _αυτή τη στιγμή_, σε ρίαλ τάιμ που λέμε, άκουσα τον σπίκερ που μεταδίδει το ΠΑΟΚ-ΟΦΗ: "_όπως έδειξε ο βοηθός του_ (διαιτητή, αν και το προφέρει "διαητή") _Τρύφω*ν*_". Αυτό ανήκει στα γνωστά άκλιτα τύπου "του Απόλλων Καλαμαριάς", εκτός και αν ανήκει σε άλλη κατηγορία, την ονομαζομένη "*Ονομαστική Ξεκάρφωτος*" (κοπυράιτ του φίλου μου του Μιλτιάδη, κατά το Γενική Απόλυτος).


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

*Επί ξηρού ακμής.*

Τώωωωρα; Τώρα το πήρες χαμπάρι, συνονόματε; Εδώ έχει βουήξει ο τόπος. Αυτό γραφόταν έτσι πριν ακόμα κι από την ακμή των αδελφών Ξηρών.

Καλύτερη ίσως κι από το «χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο» είναι η «αιμοσφαιρινουρία του Μαρτίου».


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλύτερη ίσως κι από το «χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο» είναι η «αιμοσφαιρινουρία του Μαρτίου».


Λογικό το βλέπω να παρουσιάζει έξαρση η πάθηση αυτή το Μάρτιο, λόγω των εξαντλητικών δοκιμαστικών παρελάσεων για την εθνική εορτή της 25ης Μαρτίου.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 6, 2009)

Αυτό είναι παλιότερο, αλλά διαχρονικό:
http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/144184
Είδε Ζάνες ο μπαγάσας, θυμήθηκε την Ζάνα Πιντούσεβιτς-Μπλοκ





και να σου η εγχείρηση αλλαγής φύλου στον πατέρα ανδρών τε θεών τε.
Εκτός αν σκέφτηκε το "Ζευς ανήρ, Ζευς γυνή", αλλά _πολύ_ αμφιβάλλω, γιατί ο συγγράψας είναι του Παντείου, του καθιδρύματος όπου οι πάντες αγνοούν τα πάντα. Και μη μου αντιτείνετε ότι άλλος έβαλε τον τίτλο, γιατί έχω ακούσει ιδίοις ωσί τον διαπράξαντα στο ραδιόφωνο να αναφέρεται "στις" Ζάνες.

*ΥΓ:* Ξέρετε πώς είναι το θηλυκό του "ελάσσων"; Δεν σας λέω, έχει *ζουμερό* λινκ αύριο!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2009)

Από σειρά στην τηλεόραση. Organic peaches = οργανικά ροδάκινα. Στα Ελληνικά, το organic = βιολογικό / βιολογικής καλλιέργειας (αν και για να πω την αμαρτία μου, το βιολογικός στα Ελληνικά δεν μου αρέσει γι΄αυτό που περιγράφει).


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

dipylos said:


> *ΥΓ:* Ξέρετε πώς είναι το θηλυκό του "ελάσσων"; Δεν σας λέω, έχει *ζουμερό* λινκ αύριο!



Ελασσόνα; :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Κοντά είσαι!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2009)

Σήμερα στην τηλεόραση του Σκάι: 
*"Οι διάφορες εκδηλώσεις που παίρνουν χώρα σήμερα στην Αθήνα."*

Στον ΑΝΤ1:
*"Κάναμε βόλτες περί του νοσοκομείου."*
Ήθελε να πει ο καημένος "γύρω από το νοσοκομείο", το καταλάβατε;

Ζήτω οι σχολές δημοσιογραφίας που βγάζουν αστέρια!


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Από παιδική σειρά στην ΕΤ1: το κουϊντέτο "τράουτ" του Σούμπερτ. (Πρόκειται για τη γνωστή "πέστροφα" αλλά φαίνεται πως δεν είναι και τόσο γνωστή...)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2009)

danae said:


> Από παιδική σειρά στην ΕΤ1: το κουϊντέτο "τράουτ" του Σούμπερτ. (Πρόκειται για τη γνωστή "πέστροφα" αλλά φαίνεται πως δεν είναι και τόσο γνωστή...)



Έλα ντε! Και γιατί trout (προφανώς το CD/DVD είχε Αγγλικό τίτλο) και όχι το αντίστοιχο Γερμανικό;


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Έλα ντε! Και γιατί trout (προφανώς το CD/DVD είχε Αγγλικό τίτλο) και όχι το αντίστοιχο Γερμανικό;



Πολλά ζητάς τώρα, Ambrose! :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Ξέρετε πώς είναι το θηλυκό του "ελάσσων";


Πάρτε μία πρόγευση, μέχρι να ανανεώσουν τη σελίδα του Goal News:
"_Από πού να το πιάσουμε για να μην αδικήσουμε το μείζον, για να μην προτάξουμε το _*ελάσσων*;" 
http://www.goalday.gr/article.asp?catid=10559&subid=2&tag=8103&pubid=1599514
Ποιός; Μα ποιός άλλος;


dipylos said:


> o γνωστός ραδιοτηλεαθλητικοτέτοιος *Βαγγέλης Μπραουδάκης*, ο και πτυχιούχος Νομικής σεμνυνόμενος είναι


Αυτός που χτίζει ποινές ντε! Έπεται συνέχεια τρισχειρότερη.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

Με κίνδυνο να θεωρηθώ ξενέρωτος (με την έννοια ότι το παρόν νήμα είναι για χαλάρωση), να πω ότι τα:

"παίρνουν χώρα" αντί για "λαβαίνουν χώρα", (ανάρτηση Αλεξάνδρας)
"περί του νοσοκομείου" αντί για "περί το νοσοκομείο", (ομοίως) και
"το ελάσσων" αντί για "το ελάσσον" ή 'ορθότερα' "το έλασσον" (ανάρτηση Δίπυλου/Διπύλου) (εντάξει, απλή πρόγευση ήταν, περιμένω the real McCoy)

τα θεωρώ ασήμαντα πταίσματα, τόσο ασήμαντα που η επισήμανσή τους ως πλημμελημάτων με προβληματίζει μήπως η λογική πίσω από την επισήμανση χαρακτηρίζεται από μια ελαφρώς υπερβολική προσκόλληση στη θεωρία του "γλωσσικώς ορθού".
Εννοείται ότι σε ενδεχόμενη επιμέλεια θα τα διόρθωνα και τα τρία (εκτός ίσως από το "το ελάσσον", που μπορεί και να το άφηνα), αλλά δεν θα τα έστελνα και για δημοσίευση στο παρόν νήμα, ως ανοσιουργήματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2009)

Αυτό που θεώρησα άξιο σχολιασμού είναι κάτι που έχουμε πάμπολλες φορές καυτηριάσει. Τη μανία αυτών που μιλάνε δημοσίως, είτε δημοσιογράφοι είτε πολιτικοί, να χρησιμοποιούν μια δήθεν λόγια γλώσσα, με αποτέλεσμα να τα κάνουν μούσκεμα.
Προφανώς αυτό το "παίρνουν χώρα", που προήλθε από το "λαμβάνουν χώρα", καθώς και το "περί του νοσοκομείου" μπορούσαν άνετα να διατυπωθούν σε μια απλή στρωτή δημοτική, κατανοητή απ' όλους, και δεν χρειάζονταν επένδυση με σοβαροφάνεια.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ο Λούβρος*. Το άκουσα σήμερα, αλλά γράφεται κιόλας. Μου φάνηκε πολύ αστείο. Όχι ότι αποκλείεται, αλλά όταν έχεις συνηθίσει κάτι...


----------



## curry (Jan 8, 2009)

Πάντως αυτό είναι και επίθετο... μάλιστα βγάζει και 1-2 αποτελέσματα στην πρώτη σελίδα του google (πιο κάτω δεν κοίταξα!)


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 8, 2009)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία, ευτυχία και δημιουργικότητα!

Κατά περίεργο τρόπο "ο Λούβρος" δεν μου προκαλεί κατάπληξη, ίσως γιατί πάνε κοντά είκοσι χρόνια από τότε που το πρωτάκουσα. Γενικά, διαπιστώνω μια τάση των Ελλήνων με κάποια χρόνια παραμονής στη Γαλλία να ακολουθούν τα γένη της γαλλικής. Κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, έχουμε μεταξύ των εφημερίδων "τον Monde" ή "τον Figaro", ενώ υποθέτω ότι πιο συνεπές θα ήταν να επιλέγουμε για όλες τις ονομασίες εφημερίδων το θηλυκό γένος (μια και "η εφημερίδα" είναι θηλυκού γένους στη γλώσσα μας). Μάλλον, όμως, ανοίγω, άλλο θέμα (όπως είναι σίγουρα και το γένος π.χ. των τοπωνυμίων της γαλλικής των οποίων δεν υπάρχει εξελληνισμένη μορφή).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 8, 2009)

Ούτε εμένα μου προκαλεί έκπληξη, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που ο φυσικός ομιλητής όταν ακούει για πρώτη φορά "στο Λούβρο" ή "το Λούβρο", θα έχει την τάση να προσθέσει ένα -ν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2009)

Χτες το βράδυ, έδειξε στο Alter μια ταινία που είχα μεταφράσει πριν από δυο χρόνια. Κάποια στιγμή, μια ανορθογραφία με χτυπάει στο μάτι, σαν πυρωμένο καρφί! "Δεν θα **τραγουδίσω**".

Αμάν! Είναι δυνατόν να έκανα τέτοιο κραυγαλέο λάθος; Αποκλείεται, ούτε στην Β' Δημοτικού δεν έκανα τέτοια λάθη. Πάω στο email μου και βρίσκω το αρχείο που είχα στείλει στην εταιρεία, για να γίνει ο χρονισμός. Και όντως, έχω γράψει "Δεν τραγουδάω". 

Τι έγινε, λοιπόν; Στο πρωτόγονο πρόγραμμα υποτιτλισμού που χρησιμοποιούν, δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα copy/cut/paste. Όταν θέλουν να ενώσουν δυο υποτίτλους, απλώς σβήνουν τον έναν και τον ξαναγράφουν μαζί με τον άλλον. Σβήνει, λοιπόν, ο υπάλληλος το "Δεν τραγουδάω". Μέχρι να το αντιγράψει, έχει ξεχάσει λίγο τη διατύπωση, και γράφει "Δεν θα τραγουδήσω". Με την ανορθογραφία μέσα. 

Ο δαίμων του τυπογραφείου, λοιπόν, ή μάλλον ο δαίμων του υποτιτλιστικού software.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 8, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Αυτός που χτίζει ποινές ντε! Έπεται συνέχεια τρισχειρότερη.


Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει λινκ  Η στήλη του Β. Μπραουδάκη της 6/1/09 δεν περάστηκε ποτέ στο www.goalday.gr. Κρίμα, γιατί ο λόγιος αναλυτής μας πληροφορούσε ότι τα θηλυκά των "μείζων" και "ελάσσων" είναι "μείζων_*η*_" και "ελάσσων*η*" αντιστοίχως.  Αν κανείς έχει το φύλλο κρατημένο, θα με υποχρεώσει.


----------



## Dido (Jan 8, 2009)

Προσοχή! Κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερη μια φρυγανιέρα η οποία, μεταξύ άλλων, διαθέτει και... ψυχουλοσυλλέκτη! Ο Χάρος με τη μορφή οικιακής συσκευής...


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2009)

Υποθέτω ότι όσοι παίρνουν μισθούς πείνας ονομάζονται *ψυχιοσυλλέκτες*.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 10, 2009)

Κυκλαδική σύνταξη ή Ονομαστική Ξεκάρφωτος; 
Είναι ένα ζήτημα:
http://www.goalday.gr/article.asp?catid=10610&subid=2&tag=8103&pubid=1649377
"_Ζάγκρεμπ, Μάλαγα και Τελ Αβίβ εξελίχθηκαν σε τρεις τόπ*οι* μαρτυρίου για την ομάδα του Παναγιώτη Γιαννάκη και όχι άδικα._"


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Ζάγκρεμπ, Μάλαγα και Τελ Αβίβ εξελίχθηκαν σε τρεις τόπ*οι*_ μαρτυρίου για την ομάδα του Παναγιώτη Γιαννάκη και όχι άδικα._[/I]"


τόπι-μαρτυρίου :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2009)

> Στο μεταξύ, Ισραηλινοί αξιωματούχοι παραδέχτηκαν ότι η έρευνα που διεξάγεται από τις Ένοπλες δυνάμεις της χώρας για το αιματηρό πλήγμα σε σχολείο του ΟΗΕ την περασμένη εβδομάδα κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η επίθεση έγινε με ισραηλινό βλήμα όλμου τύπου Errant.


in.gr
Να τους πάρουμε κι εμείς, είναι οι νέοι ισραηλινοί όλμοι "Sto gamo tou Karagiozi".


----------



## dipylos (Jan 12, 2009)

Απήχθη εφοπλιστής και, όπως ετόνισε συγκλονισμένη η Άννα Δρούζα, μεγάλη δοκιμασία περνάει η οικογένεια του απαχθ*έ*. Τίθ_*ο*_νται όμως γραμματικά ζητήματα εδώ. Τι τύπος είναι ο απαχθές; Είναι τριτόκλιτο τουρκογενές, όπως τα ακανές, μπαξές, κατιφές; Είναι σύντμηση όπως το Ακηπάνειον "εφτά νομά, σ' ένα δωμά" ή το φανταρίστικο "απολελέ και τρελελέ"; Τα κρίσιμα διλήμματα, που κατά καιρούς θέτει η Άννα, είναι ικανά να κάνουν τον κάθε νουνεχή ελληνιστή να _λαλ_ήσει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2009)

Τη χάνω τη Δρούζα και τις φραπελιές της. Τι να σου πω; Παρακολουθώ πιο highbrow προγράμματα (άλλου είδους κωμωδίες). Τηλεπαιχνίδια, ας πούμε. Όπου χτες υπήρχε η ερώτηση:

Τι μήκος έχει το Σινικό Τείχος της Κίνας;

Να επισημάνουμε ότι αυτό σημαίνει «το κινεζικό τείχος της Κίνας», «το τείχος της Κίνας της Κίνας», «the Great Wall of China in China». ΟΚ, θα μου πείτε ότι το δεύτερο δεν ισχύει, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε την κινεζική συνοικία του Λονδίνου. Αλλά εμένα μου χτύπησε σαν κάπως περιττό. Υπάρχει Σινικό Τείχος κι αλλού; Εδώ συχνά λέμε σκέτο «η Ακρόπολη» όταν ακροπόλεις υπάρχουν κι αλλού.

(Η απάντηση για τους περίεργους: 6.400 χιλιόμετρα.)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2009)

Μία βουλευτής μιλά σε ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή και λέει: «[...] αποτελεί υποχρέωση ενός εκάστου», κοντοστέκεται λίγο (γιατί έχουμε φαγωθεί όλοι μας στο όνομα μιας στρεβλής πολιτικής και καλά ορθότητας να αίρουμε τη γενική χρήση του αρσενικού ως δηλωτικού για αμφότερα τα γένη), και προσθέτει περήφανα: «και μιάς εκάστου». Προφανώς στο χωριό της δεν υπήρχαν ξενυχτάδικα που τα κοσμούσε ταμπελάκι «πατσάς - μαγειρίτσα καθ' εκάστην» (όπως στο δικό μου) για να μάθει πώς πάει και το θηλυκό τού _έκαστος_.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 12, 2009)

Το αντίθετο του "ταχύς" είναι το "βραχύς":
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_4042.html
"_Καταγγελω τα ΕΛΤΑ ως Βρα*χ*υδρομεια και όχι ως Ταχυδρομεια_"
Κάποιος να του εξηγήσει του δημοσιογράφου ότι άλλο "παχύς", άλλο "βραχύς", άλλο "βραδύς" και άλλο "βροδόπαχυς".


----------



## dipylos (Jan 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μία βουλευτής μιλά σε ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή


Άσε με να μαντέψω. Μήπως ήταν η Καρασκύλα Παπαβούρλα;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 12, 2009)

Χρήζει Μπανγκούρας!
http://www.goalday.gr/article.asp?catid=10698&subid=2&tag=7761&pubid=1653484
"_Ο 56χρονος Βέλγος τεχνικός πριν από την έναρξη της χθεσινής προπόνησης στην οποία συμμετείχε ο Αφρικανός ποδοσφαιριστής (που υπολογίζεται κανονικά) είχε τετ α τετ με τον παίκτη, *ασκώντας* του  εντονότατες παρατηρήσεις._"


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2009)

Ε, από το «ασκώ κριτική», λίγο να βγει έξω η μπάλα... Είναι ανάγκη το άουτ να το σφυρίξεις πέναλτι;


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Να επισημάνουμε ότι αυτό σημαίνει «το κινεζικό τείχος της Κίνας», «το τείχος της Κίνας της Κίνας», «the Great Wall of China in China». ΟΚ, θα μου πείτε ότι το δεύτερο δεν ισχύει, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε την κινεζική συνοικία του Λονδίνου. Αλλά εμένα μου χτύπησε σαν κάπως περιττό. Υπάρχει Σινικό Τείχος κι αλλού; Εδώ συχνά λέμε σκέτο «η Ακρόπολη» όταν ακροπόλεις υπάρχουν κι αλλού.



Κάπως παρόμοιο με το γεγονός ότι "The Los Angeles Angels" μεταφράζονται "οι οι άγγελοι άγγελοι".


----------



## dipylos (Jan 12, 2009)

Οι των αγγέλων άγγελοι. Η πόλη κανονικά λέγεται El Pueblo de Nuestra Señora la Reina de *los Ángeles* del Río de Porciúncula.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 13, 2009)

Happy Halloween = Καλές Ευχαριστίες;

Κι όμως, μόλις τώρα στο Scrubs.


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 13, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Οι των αγγέλων άγγελοι. Η πόλη κανονικά λέγεται El Pueblo de Nuestra Señora la Reina de *los Ángeles* del Río de Porciúncula.



Διαφωνώ: κι η Μπογκοτά κάποτε λεγόταν "Santa Fe de Bogotá" αλλά όταν μεταφράζαμε το σκέτο "Bogotá" δεν θα λέγαμε "της Μπογκοτάς"...


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 13, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Διαφωνώ: κι η Μπογκοτά κάποτε λεγόταν "Santa Fe de Bogotá" αλλά όταν μεταφράζαμε το σκέτο "Bogotá" δεν θα λέγαμε "της Μπογκοτάς"...



Μπουχαχαχαχαχαχ...
Γιατί ρε; Καλό είναι.
Θα μου άρεσε η έκφραση "της Μπογκοτάς έγινε". Γεμίζει το στόμα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 13, 2009)

> Πτώμα άνδρα εντοπίσθηκε νεκρός το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά


Καθημερινή

Mod's note: Διορθώθηκε το λινκ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2009)

Φίλτατε τσίουτσίου, σε ευχαριστώ για το ξαφνικό πρωινό γέλιο  (Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο σύνδεσμός σου δε δουλεύει).


----------



## dipylos (Jan 13, 2009)

Ο νέος Υπουργός Παιδείας και Τσαχπινιάς μόλις δήλωσε ότι κάποιοι θέλουν να "βεβηλώσουν τον άσυλο".


----------



## danae (Jan 13, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Καθημερινή
> 
> Mod's note: Διορθώθηκε.



Μπα, ακόμα εκεί είναι, στον τίτλο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Mod's note: Διορθώθηκε.



Admin's note: Τι διορθώθηκε; Εδώ εξακολουθεί να λέει:
Πτώμα άνδρα εντοπίσθηκε νεκρός το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, δίπλα από το οχηματαγωγό «Κρήτη Ι».







Άγνοια της δημοσιογραφικής αρχής που λέει ότι δεν αποτελεί είδηση το «σκυλί δάγκωσε άνθρωπο» αλλά μόνο το «άνθρωπος δάγκωσε σκυλί». Εν αναμονή της είδησης «Πτώμα άνδρα εντοπίστηκε ζωντανό», με τη διορθωμένη σύνταξη να αποτελεί τη δεύτερη έκπληξη.

(Εντάξει. Καταλάβαμε. Ήθελε να γράψει «άνδρας εντοπίσθηκε νεκρός...».)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, νόμιζα ότι ήμουν σαφής: εννοούσα ότι διορθώθηκε το λινκ που δεν λειτουργούσε στο ποστ του Tsioutsiou, όπως γράφει από κάτω η Palavra. Αλλά δεν ήμουν φαίνεται.


----------



## aerosol (Jan 13, 2009)

Η αμερικανιά που παρακολουθούσα χθες το βράδυ στην τηλεόραση ξεκινά με τον αφηγητή να λέει "Tempus fugit". Ο υπότιτλος με διαβεβαιώνει πως πρόκειται για "Χρονική καταιγίδα".
[Όλα αυτά, στον άσυλο της κατοικίας μου, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε!]


----------



## sarant (Jan 14, 2009)

Από τον σημερινό Μιχαηλίδη, μεταφραστικό μαργαριταράκι.

Μιλάει για ένα βιβλίο του Άντρου Κιν (Άντριου που λέμε εμείς οι αδαείς τον Andrew Keen) με τίτλο:
_«The Cult of the Amateur - How today's internet is killing our culture and assaulting our economy» (σε μετάφραση: «Ο Συρμός του Ερασιτέχνη - Πώς το σημερινό Ιντερνετ σκοτώνει τον πολιτισμό και βιαιοπραγεί κατά της οικονομίας μας»)_

Βέβαια, ο Πιγκουίνος στο cult δίνει δεύτερη σημασία "συρμός, τρέλα, μόδα" αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται μαργαριτάρι. Εσάς;

Δεύτερο, παρατηρώ ότι ο Μιχ. συνηθίζει να βάζει τα ρήματα στο τέλος. Αυτό καμιά φορά δίνει στιλ, αλλά άλλοτε ενοχλεί, ή τουλάχιστο ενοχλεί εμένα. Όπως σήμερα:
_(σ.σ.: ασχέτως εάν αυτά, από σημερινούς επαγγελματίες πολλές φορές δεν τηρούνται)_
ή χτες:
_βλέπει μόνο «τα δάκρυα μιας πόλης όπου καμιά μουσική αυτές τις μέρες δεν ακούγεται»._

Εσάς σας ενοχλεί;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

sarant said:


> Από τον σημερινό Μιχαηλίδη, μεταφραστικό μαργαριταράκι.
> 
> Μιλάει για ένα βιβλίο του Άντρου Κιν (Άντριου που λέμε εμείς οι αδαείς τον Andrew Keen) με τίτλο:
> _«The Cult of the Amateur - How today's internet is killing our culture and assaulting our economy» (σε μετάφραση: «Ο Συρμός του Ερασιτέχνη - Πώς το σημερινό Ιντερνετ σκοτώνει τον πολιτισμό και βιαιοπραγεί κατά της οικονομίας μας»)_
> ...



Μαργαριτάρι είναι.



sarant said:


> Δεύτερο, παρατηρώ ότι ο Μιχ. συνηθίζει να βάζει τα ρήματα στο τέλος. Αυτό καμιά φορά δίνει στιλ, αλλά άλλοτε ενοχλεί, ή τουλάχιστο ενοχλεί εμένα. Όπως σήμερα:
> _(σ.σ.: ασχέτως εάν αυτά, από σημερινούς επαγγελματίες πολλές φορές δεν τηρούνται)_
> ή χτες:
> _βλέπει μόνο «τα δάκρυα μιας πόλης όπου καμιά μουσική αυτές τις μέρες δεν ακούγεται»._
> ...



Έτσι, όπως είναι ξεκομμένες αυτές οι δύο προτάσεις, όχι. Αλλά αν γίνεται μέσα στο κείμενο συνέχεια, ίσως να μ' ενοχλούσε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι αυτή η σύνταξη που χρησιμοποιεί ο Μιχ. δεν οφείλεται σε στυλιστική επιλογή, αλλά στο γεγονός ότι έχει μεγαλώσει σε αγγλόφωνη χώρα, δεν θυμάμαι ποια. Κάπου στην Αφρική.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2009)

Νυν απολύεις τον δούλον σου, δέσποτα (στα ελληνικά: «και τώρα μπορώ να πεθάνω»):

http://www.sarantakos.com/language/apolyoun.htm


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

Καλά, κι εγώ όταν ήμουν παιδάκι νόμιζα πως πρόκειται για επίκληση εργαζόμενου προς αφεντικό, (*μ*ην απολύεις τον δούλο σου, ρε αφεντικό) αλλά μετά έμαθα...


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Ποιός είναι αυτός ο Μιχαηλίδης, που είναι και "σημερινός";


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Ποιός είναι αυτός ο Μιχαηλίδης, που είναι και "σημερινός";


Ο Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης γράφει τη στήλη _Το Αναγνωστικό της τελευταίας σελίδας_ στην Ελευθεροτυπία και το σημερινό του άρθρο είναι εδώ.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Α, _αυτός_. Το αποφεύγω συστηματικά. Μου θυμίζει πόσο απελπιστικά χαμηλό είναι το επίπεδο της στηλογραφίας στην Ελλάδα. Τυχάρπαστοι γραφιάδες, τυχάρπαστες γνώμες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2009)

(Παράκληση προς τον Ντάμπλντορ: Μην τους θάβεις όλους γιατί (α) θα κουραζόμαστε μετά εμείς όταν θα θέλουμε να τους ξεθάψουμε και (β) μετά το θάψιμο του Θεού και του Μαρξ, δεν θα αισθανόμαστε κι εμείς πολύ καλά.)

Ένα γλυκούλι από το γκριν-πισικό όπου μας έστειλε ο tsioutsiou, για το μακελειό του τόνου:

Ο ερυθρός τόνος του Ανατολικού Ατλαντικού και της Μεσογείου *υπόκειται κάτω από* τα διαχειριστικά μέτρα της ICCAT...​


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2009)

Να υποθέσω ότι, όταν ο Στάθης (ο άλλος, ντε, της Ελευθεροτυπίας) πηγαίνει στο γιατρό του, του λέει: «Ο τένων μου με πονάει»;

_Η καθαρεύουσα που νομίζει ότι είναι δημοτική_


Άρχοντας!


----------



## stathis (Jan 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Να υποθέσω ότι, όταν ο Στάθης (ο άλλος, ντε, της Ελευθεροτυπίας) πηγαίνει στο γιατρό του, του λέει: «Ο τένων μου με πονάει»; [...] Άρχοντας!


Άρχων, θα έλεγα εγώ. 

Ο Στάθης της Χαμαιτυπίας


----------



## dipylos (Jan 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> _Η καθαρεύουσα που νομίζει ότι είναι δημοτική_


Αμόρφωτοι είναι οι εκφωνητές. Για την ακρίβεια, αμόρφωτα γουρούνια. Διότι, απλούστατα, το εκφωνείν είναι η δουλειά τους. Μήπως τους ζήτησε κανείς να αλλάξουν φλάντζες; Να σιδερώσουν πλάκα; Να χειρουργήσουν βουβωνοκήλη; Να ισοσκελίσουν τον προϋπολογισμό; Tη δουλειά τους ζητείται να κάνουν και οφείλουν να την κάνουν σωστά. Επίσης οφείλουν άπειρη και αιώνια ευγνωμοσύνη που δεν απολύονται, αλλά συνεχίζουν να εργάζονται και να βλάπτουν το κοινωνικό σύνολο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2009)

Η τηλεόραση της ΝΕΤ μεταδίδει την είδηση της "προσυδάτωσης" του αεροπλάνου στον ποταμό Hudson στη Νέα Υόρκη. Ένας επιβάτης του αεροπλάνου λέει:

And then, the captain said, "Brace for impact".
Υπότιτλος
Ο κυβερνήτης είπε "Ώρα για δράση".

Σιγά, ρε συνάδελφε, μη σάλπισε και επίθεση!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> _Η καθαρεύουσα που νομίζει ότι είναι δημοτική_



Ωραίο άρθρο. Διαβάζοντάς το και μιλώντας για εκφωνητές -για κάποιο λόγο -συνειδητοποίησα πόσο πολύ έχει αλλάξει η γλώσσα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Κι αναρωτιέμαι (αν και ίσως να πρέπει να ανοίξω νέο θέμα γι' αυτό) αν όσοι δουλεύουν στα γλωσσικά επαγγέλματα βρίσκουν ότι η πληθώρα μαργαριταριών που παράγεται από εκφωνητές, δημοσιογράφους κλπ στα ΜΜΕ και το ρεύμα που αυτό έχει δημιουργήσει, έχει επηρεάσει αρνητικά και τη δική τους χρήση.


----------



## crystal (Jan 16, 2009)

> Η τηλεόραση της ΝΕΤ μεταδίδει την είδηση της "προσυδάτωσης" του αεροπλάνου στον ποταμό Hudson στη Νέα Υόρκη.



Σύμφωνα με τον Σόμπολο σήμερα το πρωί, _το αεροπλάνο προσποταμώθηκε στον ποταμό..._


----------



## Palavra (Jan 16, 2009)

Έβλεπα χθες το βράδυ την είδηση στη ΝΕΤ και κατέληξα σε δύο συμπεράσματα:
1. Ήταν τόσες πολλές οι μπαρούφες που άκουσα, που απελπίστηκα. Ούτε καν να τις γράψω εδώ για να γελάσουμε δεν ειχα όρεξη.
2. Αν οι δημοσιογράφοι της κρατικής τηλεόρασης δεν προσλαμβάνονται με μέσον, τότε προσλαμβάνονται με κριτήριο να μην ξέρουν καθόλου αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά να ξέρουν τα απολύτως απαραίτητα. Παντελής αποχή από την ανάγνωση οποιουδήποτε λογοτεχνικού βιβλίου/γραμματικής συνεκτιμάται.


----------



## stathis (Jan 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Η τηλεόραση της ΝΕΤ μεταδίδει την είδηση της "προσυδάτωσης" του αεροπλάνου στον ποταμό Hudson στη Νέα Υόρκη.


Μετά την προσυδάτωση, είχαμε και ενυδάτωση του αεροπλάνου (άρχισαν να μπαίνουν νερά μέσα).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2009)

crystal said:


> Σύμφωνα με τον Σόμπολο σήμερα το πρωί, _το αεροπλάνο προσποταμώθηκε στον ποταμό..._


Σύμφωνα με τον Σαράντο Καργάκο που εκλήθη να δώσει τη γνώμη του, αφού μέχρι τώρα δεν είχε χρειαστεί, δεν είχαμε τον όρο "προσποτάμωση", αλλά τώρα που έγινε για πρώτη φορά, μπορούμε να εφεύρουμε τον νέο όρο, όπως έγινε και με την "προσσελήνωση", που κάποτε ήταν ανύπαρκτη και τώρα υπάρχει και στα λεξικά.



Palavra said:


> Αν οι δημοσιογράφοι της κρατικής τηλεόρασης δεν προσλαμβάνονται με μέσον...


----------



## crystal (Jan 16, 2009)

Η ένστασή μου δεν αφορά την λέξη αυτή καθεαυτή (αν και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα εύηχη), αλλά τον πλεονασμό.


----------



## curry (Jan 16, 2009)

stathis said:


> Μετά την προσυδάτωση, είχαμε και ενυδάτωση του αεροπλάνου (άρχισαν να μπαίνουν νερά μέσα).



'Αρα, αντί για απάντληση, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα λέμε πλέον αφυδάτωση;


----------



## stathis (Jan 16, 2009)

curry said:


> 'Αρα, αντί για απάντληση, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα λέμε πλέον αφυδάτωση;


Το 'χεις πιάσει το μεγαλείο της ελληνικής γλώσσας, βλέπω.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 16, 2009)

Για να μην κατηγορώ μόνο τους δημοσιογράφους της ΝΕΤ, δια στόματος συζύγου Τατιάνας:
_Είναι η *δεύτερη *φορά μέσα σε μια δεκαετία που παρακολουθούμε ένα θέαμα απο τη Νέα Υόρκη που είναι *μοναδικό*_
http://www.tvxs.gr/v3392
Είναι τραγικός ο άνθρωπος...


----------



## curry (Jan 16, 2009)

Πάντως εγώ δεν θέλω άλλον πιλότο, απαιτώ να προσληφθεί από την Ολυμπιακή τώρα!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Σύμφωνα με τον Σαράντο Καργάκο που εκλήθη να δώσει τη γνώμη του, αφού μέχρι τώρα δεν είχε χρειαστεί, δεν είχαμε τον όρο "προσποτάμωση", αλλά τώρα που έγινε για πρώτη φορά, μπορούμε να εφεύρουμε τον νέο όρο, όπως έγινε και με την "προσσελήνωση", που κάποτε ήταν ανύπαρκτη και τώρα υπάρχει και στα λεξικά.


Εγώ πάντως ξέρω ότι τα υδροπλάνα πιάνουν σε λίμνες και σε ποτάμια χρόνια τώρα. (Στο μόνο μέρος στο οποίο δεν πιάνουν είναι η Βιστωνίδα διότι αναμένουν να διευθετηθεί οριστικά και αμετάκλητα το εάν πρόκειται για λίμνη ή λιμνοθάλασσα, ώστε να ξέρουν για τι πράμα να ζητήσουν άδεια από τον ελεγκτή εναέριας κυκλοφορίας: «Mayday, mayday, αναφέρω emergency λόγω κράτησης αμφοτέρων των κινητήρων, ζητώ άδεια για αναγκαστική προσλίμνωση... ε, προσλιμνοθαλάσσωση... ε, προσάλωση... ε, προσυδάτωση... ε, δε πά' να μπιπ, στρέφω νότια του Λάγος να προσθαλασσωθώ στο Αιγαίο... ή μήπως το σωστό είναι "προσπελαγωθώ"... πάντως κύριε ελεγκτά το βέβαιο είναι ότι πελάγωσα!». Ε, και μέχρι να του εξηγήσει ο ελεγκτής ότι το Αιγαίο είναι "αρχιπέλαγος" κι όχι απλό "πέλαγος", οπότε πρόκειται για "προσαρχιπελάγωση", θα 'χει στουκάρει ο καψερός...)


----------



## sarant (Jan 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως ξέρω ότι τα υδροπλάνα πιάνουν σε λίμνες και σε ποτάμια χρόνια τώρα. (Στο μόνο μέρος στο οποίο δεν πιάνουν είναι η Βιστωνίδα διότι αναμένουν να διευθετηθεί οριστικά και αμετάκλητα το εάν πρόκειται για λίμνη ή λιμνοθάλασσα, ώστε να ξέρουν για τι πράμα να ζητήσουν άδεια από τον ελεγκτή εναέριας κυκλοφορίας: «Mayday, mayday, αναφέρω emergency λόγω κράτησης αμφοτέρων των κινητήρων, ζητώ άδεια για αναγκαστική προσλίμνωση... ε, προσλιμνοθαλάσσωση... ε, προσάλωση... ε, προσυδάτωση... ε, δε πά' να μπιπ, στρέφω νότια του Λάγος να προσθαλασσωθώ στο Αιγαίο... ή μήπως το σωστό είναι "προσπελαγωθώ"... πάντως κύριε ελεγκτά το βέβαιο είναι ότι πελάγωσα!». Ε, και μέχρι να του εξηγήσει ο ελεγκτής ότι το Αιγαίο είναι "αρχιπέλαγος" κι όχι απλό "πέλαγος", οπότε πρόκειται για "προσαρχιπελάγωση", θα 'χει στουκάρει ο καψερός...)



Από τα πιο αστεία που έχω διαβάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό!


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

Και, αφού συνήλθα...

Τη ζημιά την έκανε κάποιος στους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους που έδωσε το *προσεδαφίζω*. Αλλιώς, όλα θα ήταν *—ώνω*. Έτσι, δίπλα στα _προσγειώνω_ και _προσυδατώνω_, έχουμε τα εξειδικευμένα _προσθαλασσώνω_ και _προσσεληνώνω_ και τώρα άντε και _προσποταμώνω_ («το προσυδάτωσε στον ποταμό Χάντσον» ή το «προσποτάμωσε στον Χάντσον»).

Στο μοτίβο του Ζάζουλα: ή «το προσεδάφισε στο οροπέδιο του Ομαλού» ή «το προσοροπεδίωσε στον Ομαλό».


----------



## dipylos (Jan 16, 2009)

Mόλις προσχειμάρρωσα ένα torrent, αλλά το eMule, έτσι που σέρνεται, δεν θα προσρυακωθεί ποτέ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2009)

Ν: Τι φάγατε;
Κ: Μακαρόνια με σολομό και εκείνο το φτηνό χαβιάρι, πώς το λένε... το μπρι.
Ν: Μπρικ.
Κ: Προφέρεται το κάπα;
Ε: Μπρι είναι το τυρί (πετάχτηκε η μικρή).
Ν: Ναι, δεν τρώγεται το κάπα. Δες.

Ανοίγω στα γρήγορα το ΛΚΝ και πετάγονται τα μάτια μου έξω:
μπρικ το [brík] O (άκλ.) : 1. κόκκινο χαβιάρι που γίνεται από αυγά σολωμού. 2. η σχετική απόχρωση. [λόγ. < ίσως γαλλ. brique 'κεραμιδής']​
Ένα από τα λίγα λάθη του ΛΚΝ, αλλά βγάζει μάτι.

Για την προέλευση του _μπρικ_, το ΛΝΕΓ κλίνει υπέρ του αγγλικού brick, αλλά εδώ, στον OECD, φαίνεται να μας έχουν χαρίσει τη γαλλική λέξη: 
Red caviar / Caviar rouge
Greek: Kókkino chaviári (brique)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 17, 2009)

stathis said:


> Μετά την προσυδάτωση, είχαμε και ενυδάτωση του αεροπλάνου (άρχισαν να μπαίνουν νερά μέσα).



Να έλεγε "Το αεροπλάνο πήγε προς νερού του;" (...θα είχαν κατουρηθεί οι επιβάτες από το φόβο τους).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2009)

Γράφει ο Γιώργος Κύρτσος στη σημερινή Free Sunday:
H Νέα Δημοκρατία διεκδίκησε την εξουσία υποσχόμενη διαφάνεια στη *διαχείρηση *του δημόσιου συμφέροντος και σεμνότητα και ταπεινότητα στη συμπεριφορά των κυβερνητικών στελεχών.
Έλεος, αυτό τουλάχιστον το κοκκινίζει το Word!


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2009)

Η *_διαχείρηση_ είναι λάθος όταν τη βρίσκεις στο ΛΚΝ ή στο ΛΝΕΓ. Αλλιώς, όταν τη βρίσκεις σε έντυπο ή στο διαδίκτυο (αμέτρητα ευρήματα, ή 330.000 ευρήματα αλλά κανένας δεν τα μέτρησε πραγματικά) είναι «σκύλος που δάγκωσε άνθρωπο».

Κάπως περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει αυτό:
διαχείρηση site:kathimerini.gr
ή αυτό
διαχείρηση site:dolnet.gr


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2009)

Ξέχασες το διαχείρηση site:enet.gr, που σχεδόν πιάνει σε ευρήματα τον αρχιαμαρτητικό της γλώσσας (μαζί με τη ΝΕΤ και το in.gr, φυσικά), τον ιστότοπο της Καθημερινής!


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2009)

Και αυτά χωρίς τους άλλους τύπους, τις άλλες πτώσεις, αφού το Google, που ξέρει ορθογραφία, δεν δίνει π.χ. *_διαχείρησης_ μαζί με τη *_διαχείρηση_, όπως κάνει στη _διαχείριση_.


----------



## danae (Jan 18, 2009)

Σε λεζάντα από τις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ --ή κάποιου άλλου από τα κρατικά κανάλια-- ακόμα ένα λάθος από εκείνα που πιάνει ο διορθωτής: *συννενόηση. Αν το έβλεπα αλλού δεν θα με ενοχλούσε τόσο αλλά, όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα, τα κρατικά κανάλια τα πληρώνουμε κι ωστόσο όλη την ώρα βλέπουμε τέτοια λάθη.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 19, 2009)

Δεν αναφέρω τις πηγές για να μη γίνω πολύ κακός: "Ο νεοεκλεγείς πρόεδρος, Μπαράκ Ομπάμα έφτασε το Σάββατο το απόγευμα (τοπική ώρα) σε σταθμό της Ουάσινγκτον, όπου την Τρίτη *θα στεφθεί* 44ος πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ." Κι έτσι ο Κενυάτης Βασιλιάς Μπαράκ και η Βασίλισσα Μισέλ έζησαν αυτοί καλά κι εμείς μη χειρότερα.

Και από κείμενο γελοιογραφίας: "An average American happy not to hear the screams of dying Palestinians, the shrieks being drowned out by the sound of 6 million Jews *turning over in their graves*". Το οποίο μεταφράστηκε "από τους ήχους 6 εκατομμυρίων Εβραίων *καθώς τριγυρίζουν στους τάφους τους*". Ειδικά οι συγκεκριμένοι δε νομίζω να έχουν χώρο για να τριγυρίζουν. Μήπως τρίζουν τα κόκαλά τους όμως;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Δεν αναφέρω τις πηγές για να μη γίνω πολύ κακός: "Ο νεοεκλεγείς πρόεδρος, Μπαράκ Ομπάμα έφτασε το Σάββατο το απόγευμα (τοπική ώρα) σε σταθμό της Ουάσινγκτον, όπου την Τρίτη *θα στεφθεί* 44ος πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ." Κι έτσι ο Κενυάτης Βασιλιάς Μπαράκ και η Βασίλισσα Μισέλ έζησαν αυτοί καλά κι εμείς μη χειρότερα.


Μπας και έχουμε βασιλεία στο Γιου Ες Έι και δεν το μάθαμε;
Από το tvxs.gr

...και οι πρώτες εκδηλώσεις θα φανούν σήμερα, *στο περιθώριο της τελετής ενθρόνισης. *Μπορεί να μην δούμε ριζικές αλλαγές τα ερχόμενα 4 χρόνια αλλά οι εξελίξεις θα είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες. Και θα επηρεάσουν όλο τον πλανήτη.


----------



## curry (Jan 20, 2009)

Palavra, το διάβασα νωρίτερα και στην αρχή σκέφτηκα ότι πρόκειται για χιούμορ, γιατί η λέξη ενθρόνιση βρίσκεται και στην εισαγωγή (πρώτη σειρά) του κειμένου... (_Το πρώτο δώρο που παίρνει με την ενθρόνιση του ο Μπάρακ Ομπάμα ήρθε από το Ισραήλ._) Αλλά επειδή βρίσκεται σε δύο σημεία, μου μπήκαν ψύλλοι στ' αυτιά... μα τι τους χαλάει να πουν ορκωμοσία; Δεν ξέρω αν είναι απολύτως ακριβές, αλλά στην τελική, ο μέσος Έλληνας θα το πιάσει καλύτερα το νόημα νομίζω...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2009)

Έχω ξανατσακώσει διάφορα στο tvxs αλλά και αλλού. Νομίζω ότι φταίει το ότι διαβάζουν ανταποκρίσεις στα αγγλικά και επηρεάζονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Εντάξει, συγχωρούνται τα λαθάκια, αλλά ενθρόνιση; God save Barack; :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 20, 2009)

Έλειπα το Σ/Κ που μας πέρασε και χρησιμοποίησα την υπηρεσία ιστοταχυδρομείου της Forthnet. Και να - εκεί ψηλά δεξιά έλεγε: "*Προηγούμενο μύνημα*", "*Επόμενο μύνημα*". Τόσα χρόνια, τόσοι υπεύθυνοι, τόσα ζευγάρια μάτια, κανείς δεν φιλοτιμήθηκε;


----------



## anef (Jan 20, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Έχω ξανατσακώσει διάφορα στο tvxs αλλά και αλλού. Νομίζω ότι φταίει το ότι διαβάζουν ανταποκρίσεις στα αγγλικά και επηρεάζονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Εντάξει, συγχωρούνται τα λαθάκια, αλλά ενθρόνιση; God save Barack; :)



Το _ενθρόνιση _είναι ειρωνικό, δεν είναι λάθος. Κι εγώ σε ένα μηνυματάκι που έγραψα προχθές στο μαντρί για τα πολιτικά ζώα έτσι χαρακτήρισα την τελετή. Είναι που έχει πολλούς σαλτιμπάγκους και πολλά ταραταντζούμ...Είναι που ο βασιλιάς είναι γυμνός...


----------



## dipylos (Jan 28, 2009)

"Καθένα από τα αγάλματα φέρει μια επιγραφή στη _γλώσσα των *Μερόε*_,  την αρχαιότερη γραπτή αφρικανική γλώσσα στην περιοχή κάτω από τη Σαχάρα".
Η Μερόη ήταν _πόλη_ των Νουβίων ή Κουσιτών.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2009)

dipylos said:


> "Καθένα από τα αγάλματα φέρει μια επιγραφή στη _γλώσσα των *Μερόε*_,  την αρχαιότερη γραπτή αφρικανική γλώσσα στην περιοχή κάτω από τη Σαχάρα".
> Η Μερόη ήταν _πόλη_ των Νουβίων ή Κουσιτών.



Ωραιότατο βρίσκω και το "περιοχή κάτω από τη Σαχάρα".


----------



## stathis (Jan 28, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Υποσαχάρια θα ήταν πολύ δεξιό και θα μπερδευόταν το λαϊκό κίνημα.


Δίπυλε, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, δηλαδή αν βαριέσαι θανάσιμα, αν έχεις εμμονές, αν είσαι ερωτευμένος με τον εαυτό σου ή αν έχεις βαλθεί να κανιβαλίσεις και το τελευταίο νήμα της Λεξιλογίας. Μάλλον ένας συνδυασμός όλων αυτών. Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω είναι ότι το αστείο παρατράβηξε, έχεις ξεπεράσει και το στάδιο της γραφικότητας. Θα πρότεινα να πας να σοδομίσεις κανένα άλλο φόρουμ. Τέλος, ζητάω και δημοσίως τη λήψη κάποιων μέτρων, γιατί εκεί που τελειώνει η λογική αρχίζει η σφαλιάρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2009)

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε, όπως θα διαγράφονται όλα τα μηνύματα που εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία trolling.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε, όπως θα διαγράφονται όλα τα μηνύματα που εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία trolling.


H διαγραφή μού έκανε καλό (μόνο) από την άποψη ότι έμαθα το "trolling" που είδα και κοίταξα:

To deliberately post false or controversial messages to gain attention for the sake of attention, usually from people who genuinely want to help. 
To deliberately post derogatory or inflammatory comments to a community forum, chat room, newsgroup and/or a blog in order to bait other users
A troll is a user of a newsgroup, forum or message board that posts messages with the intent of inciting an argument or flame-war.
(Τούτο προφανώς δεν ισχύει εδώ: Troll and trolling are slang terms used almost exclusively amongst gay men to characterize gay, bisexual and questioning or bi-curious men who cruise or “wander about looking”...)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2009)

> και μάλιστα όχι σε κάποια αμβλυμμένη, ήπια μορφή του


Mάλλον θύμα ο Μπουκάλας :)
Κι όμως 1 στα 4 στο Γκ. είναι ..(χ)μμ


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2009)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς γκάφα, αλλά... Στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία, ο Μιχαηλίδης μεταφέρει άρθρο της ΝΥΤ για τα διαβάσματα του Ομπάμα, και παρατηρεί για τον Μπους ότι:
_Οπως γράφει η εφημερίδα, ο τέως πρόεδρος περισσότερο ξεφύλλιζε (read-through, είναι ο ακριβής όρος που χρησιμοποιεί η Times), παρά διάβαζε τα βιβλία. Φαινόταν αυτό._

Μόνο που read through θα πει διαβάζω από την αρχή ως το τέλος, δηλ. το αντίθετο από το "ξεφυλλίζω". Αλλά η εφημερίδα δεν γράφει αυτό, έγινε λάθος στη μεταφορά. Η ΝΥΤ γράφει:
_His predecessor, George W. Bush, in contrast, tended to race through books in competitions with Karl Rove (who recently boasted that he beat the president by reading 110 books to Mr. Bush’s 95 in 2006),_

Το οποίο race through είναι κοντά στο "ξεφυλλίζω" αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2009)

sarant said:


> Η ΝΥΤ γράφει:
> _His predecessor, George W. Bush, in contrast, tended to race through books in competitions with Karl Rove (who recently boasted that he beat the president by reading 110 books to Mr. Bush’s 95 in 2006),_
> 
> Το οποίο race through είναι κοντά στο "ξεφυλλίζω" αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση.


Φυλλομετρώ;
Ή μήπως εδώ το _race_ έχει την έννοια «κάνω κόντρες με» (που 'ναι άλλωστε μια βασική του σημασία), και το _through_ απλώς παραπέμπει στο _read through_;


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 29, 2009)

sarant said:


> Δεν είναι ακριβώς γκάφα, αλλά... Στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία, ο Μιχαηλίδης μεταφέρει άρθρο της ΝΥΤ για τα διαβάσματα του Ομπάμα, και παρατηρεί για τον Μπους ότι:
> _Οπως γράφει η εφημερίδα, ο τέως πρόεδρος περισσότερο ξεφύλλιζε (read-through, είναι ο ακριβής όρος που χρησιμοποιεί η Times), παρά διάβαζε τα βιβλία. Φαινόταν αυτό._
> 
> Μόνο που read through θα πει διαβάζω από την αρχή ως το τέλος, δηλ. το αντίθετο από το "ξεφυλλίζω". Αλλά η εφημερίδα δεν γράφει αυτό, έγινε λάθος στη μεταφορά. Η ΝΥΤ γράφει:
> ...



Με όλο το θάρρος, αλλά αν πω τώρα ότι το νόημα της φράσης είναι ότι "ο George W. Bush στοιχημάτιζε με τον Karl Rove ποιός θα διαβάσει τα περισσότερα βιβλία" θα γίνω σπαστικός; Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει "race through" ως phrasal verb. To "through books" είναι εμπρόθετο σχήμα που προσδιορίζει το αντικείμενο των διαγωνισμών μεταξύ Bush και Rove. Όσο για το αν ο τ. πρόεδρος ξεφύλλιζε απλώς ή μελετούσε τα βιβλία, αυτό μάλλον δεν συνάγεται από το απόσπασμα.

Υ.Γ. Συγγνώμη zaz, δεν πρόσεξα ότι με είχες προλάβει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2009)

Το race through books έχει τη σημασία που προσπαθεί να αποδώσει ο Μιχαηλίδης με το ξεφυλλίζω. Τα διάβαζε δηλ. γρήγορα κι απανωτά. Δεν υπάρχει ambiguity ως προς αυτό. Και απλά ταιριάζει και πολύ ωραία (η σημασία του race=αγώνα) με το contest μεταξύ Bush και Rove.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 29, 2009)

Παραθέτω το επίμαχο απόσπασμα του άρθρου των ΝΥΤ: 

"Mr. Obama tends to take a magpie approach to reading — ruminating upon writers’ ideas and picking and choosing those that flesh out his vision of the world or open promising new avenues of inquiry. 

His predecessor, George W. Bush, in contrast, tended to race through books in competitions with Karl Rove (who recently boasted that he beat the president by reading 110 books to Mr. Bush’s 95 in 2006), or passionately embrace an author’s thesis as an idée fixe."

ή αν προτιμάτε (για ολόκληρο το άρθρο): http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/19/books/19read.html?scp=19&sq=raced through books&st=Search

Προσωπικά, επιμένω ότι δεν υπάρχει στο απόσπασμα αξιολογική κρίση για τον τρόπο μελέτης του George W. Bush.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2009)

O Μπους τα ξεπέταγε (γρήγορο αλλά επιπόλαιο διάβασμα).


----------



## curry (Jan 29, 2009)

Μα ποιος πιστεύει ακόμα ότι διάβαζε αυτός ο άνθρωπος;


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2009)

Ναι, το ξεπέταγε είναι καλύτερο, αν τουλάχιστο ακολουθήσουμε αυτή την ερμηνεία.

Για τον Τζέρι Φορντ, θαρρώ, είχε κυκλοφορήσει το ανέκδοτο, ότι έγινε βραχυκύκλωμα στη βιβλιοθήκη του και έπιασε φωτιά με αποτέλεσμα να γίνουν παρανάλωμα του πυρός όλα τα βιβλία του Προέδρου. Ευτυχώς, είχε προλάβει να τα μπογιατίσει και τα τρία.


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 29, 2009)

Το οποίο με τη σειρά του μου θυμίζει την πλακατζίδικη απάντηση του Ντεριντά στο συνονόματο ντοκιμαντέρ όταν τον ρώτησαν αν έχει διαβάσει όλα τα βιβλία που έχει στο σπίτι του: "oh no, I’ve only read about four or five of them. I’ve just read them very carefully."


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 30, 2009)

"Δυσθεόρατα", είπε ο βουλευτής. Δηλαδή όχι μόνο θεόρατα, αλλά και δυσθεώρητα. Ο συγκεκριμένος βουλευτής δε, αν και άνω των 50, δηλώνει ακόμη "τελειόφοιτος" Πανεπιστημίου. Δώστο το ρημάδι το μάθημα να πάρεις το χαρτί, βρε αγόρι μου...


----------



## stathis (Jan 30, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> "Δυσθεόρατα", είπε ο βουλευτής. Δηλαδή όχι μόνο θεόρατα, αλλά και δυσθεώρητα.


18.900 Google hits can't be wrong.


----------



## crystal (Jan 30, 2009)

Άμα κάνεις κλικ μετά τη σελίδα 10, θα δεις ότι είναι μόλις 115. ;)
Με την ευκαιρία, ξέρει κανείς τι έχει πάθει το Γκουγκλ; Εδώ και μια βδομάδα μου παρουσιάζει συνέχεια "φουσκωμένα" αποτελέσματα...


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 30, 2009)

crystal said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, ξέρει κανείς τι έχει πάθει το Γκουγκλ; Εδώ και μια βδομάδα μου παρουσιάζει συνέχεια "φουσκωμένα" αποτελέσματα...



Φταίει που "τρομπάρουν"* στη Google.

*τρομπάρω (ελληνική αργκό) = δεν αξιοποιώ τον εργασιακό μου χρόνο προς όφελος της εταιρείας (για να το θέσω κομψά)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2009)

Το θέμα δεν είναι τα 50 (το πολύ) ευρήματα κάποιου από τους κλιτικούς τύπους του *_δυσθεόρατος_ στο Γκουγκλ. Το θέμα είναι ότι από όλους τους τύπους το Γκουγκλ αποφασίζει ότι το «δυσθεόρατες» είναι σωστό (οπότε δεν σε παραπέμπει σε «δυσθεώρητες»), αλλά και που ο διορθωτής μου του Word δεν τα κοκκινίζει!

Η προέλευση της λέξης _θεόρατος_ μπορεί να είναι από το αρχαίο _αθεώρητος_ (εναλλακτική ετυμολογία: θεο + όρατος, υπάρχει ο αόρατος και ο αδιόρατος, να και ο θεόρατος). Με τη σημασία που έχει το _θεόρατος_, το *_δυσθεόρατος_ είναι ένα θεόρατο τέρας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2009)

Στην πυραμίδα των μεταφραστικών λαθών, στο τρίτο επίπεδο βρίσκεται η άγνοια, στο δεύτερο η τεμπελιά («Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τη σημασία, αλλά ποιος καθαρίζει τώρα τις αράχνες από το λεξικό...») και στην κορυφή πρέπει να είναι η έλλειψη κοινού νου. (Η αξιολόγηση εντελώς δική μου, ανάλογα με τον εκνευρισμό που μου προκαλούν τα αντίστοιχα λάθη.)

Στο σίριαλ ο ήρωας οδηγεί τη λατρεμένη του σακαράκα. Βλέπουμε το κοντέρ, βρίσκεται στα 199.999 μίλια. (Θα το έχετε ακουστά το μίλι, είναι μονάδα μέτρησης μήκους. :) ) Λίγες εκατοντάδες μέτρα τον χωρίζουν από το ιστορικό ορόσημο των 200.000 μιλίων. Ολόκληρο το επεισόδιο είναι αφιερωμένο στην ιστορία του αυτοκινήτου και σ' αυτό το ορόσημο, που τελικά δεν πρόκειται να περάσει στην ιστορία καθώς το αυτοκίνητο αφήνει την τελευταία του πνοή λίγο πριν στρίψουν και οι έξι τροχίσκοι του κοντέρ.

Και τι κάνεις ο μεταφραστής (που μπορεί να είναι μεταφράστρια); Το μετατρέπει! Ναι, το μετατρέπει σε χιλιόμετρα, με αποτέλεσμα στις 4-5 αναφορές που υπάρχουν στο επεισόδιο να διαβάζουμε για το ορόσημο των 320.000 χιλιομέτρων! Και ξανά. Και ξανά. Αχ φίλτατε (ή φιλτάτη), ακόμα και το διεθνώς άγνωστο μέτρο μέτρησης μήκους χλαφτχούφτεν να είχε το κείμενο, ιερό είναι το 200.000, και όχι να καταλάβουμε σε πόσα χιλιόμετρα αντιστοιχεί.

Λεπτομέρειες:
(α) Τα 200.000 μίλια είναι 321868,8 χιλιόμετρα. Την ακρίβεια τη γλιτώσαμε.
(β) Τα «3,000 bucks» που έπρεπε να πληρώσει ο ιδιοκτήτης της τεθνεώσας σακαράκας για να έχει ελπίδα να διανύσει λίγα ακόμα μίλια ( x 1,6 χιλιόμετρα) μεταφράστηκαν «3.000 δολάρια». Αυτά γιατί δεν έγιναν ευρώ;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2009)

Άλλη περιπετειώδης μετατροπή που έχω συναντήσει: τα δολάρια μεταφράζονται σε ευρώ. Προσοχή, όχι μετατρέπονται, μεταφράζονται. Δηλαδή 200 δολάρια ίσον 200 ευρώ. Σιγά μην ψάχνουμε και τις ισοτιμίες τώρα. Εξάλλου, τι τη θέλετε την ισοτιμία; Μέχρι να δείτε το επεισόδιο, θα έχει αλλάξει. Αρκεί που αντικατέστησα το παγκοσμίως άγνωστο νόμισμα "δολάριο" με το πασίγνωστο "ευρώ".


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στο σίριαλ ο ήρωας οδηγεί τη λατρεμένη του σακαράκα. Βλέπουμε το κοντέρ, βρίσκεται στα 199.999 μίλια. Λίγες εκατοντάδες μέτρα τον χωρίζουν από το ιστορικό ορόσημο των 200.000 μιλίων. Ολόκληρο το επεισόδιο είναι αφιερωμένο στην ιστορία του αυτοκινήτου και σ' αυτό το ορόσημο, που τελικά δεν πρόκειται να περάσει στην ιστορία καθώς το αυτοκίνητο αφήνει την τελευταία του πνοή λίγο πριν στρίψουν και οι έξι τροχίσκοι του κοντέρ.



Μάλλον ο σεναριογράφος θα εμπνεύστηκε από το "Παντρεμένοι με παιδιά"...
(Από τα καλύτερα επεισόδια της σειράς όπου, αν θυμάμαι καλά, το αμάξι του Αλ Μπάντι δεν τα φτύνει αλλά κάποιος ξεχνά το χειρόφρενο, με αποτέλεσμα η Dodge να κυλήσει μερικά μέτρα και να μηδενιστεί το κοντέρ... και ο Αλ, έχοντας χάσει την αμοιβή που έδινε η εταιρεία, ξεκινά να κάνει το γύρο της Αμερικής για να ξαναφτάσει στα 999.999 μίλια.)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2009)

Στις ειδήσεις του Alter, σχετικά με τη χιονόπτωση στη Βρετανία:

We saw people slipping and sliding...
Είδαμε ανθρώπους να κοιμούνται και να γλιστράνε...

Ε, άμα σε πάρει ο ύπνος πάνω στο χιόνι, μπορεί και να γλιστρήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2009)

Για τη «φυλή των Μάο-Μάο» έγινε ερώτηση σε τηλεπαιχνίδι. Να τους ενέπνευσε ο Γουόρχολ; Ή τα 5.000 ευρήματα;








Οι *Μάου Μάου* (Mau Mau) ήταν εθνικιστικό κίνημα. Ούτε φυλή ούτε Κινέζοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2009)

Σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο τηλεπαιχνίδι, μήπως έχουμε διαπιστώσει ότι αυτοί που βάζουν τις ερωτήσεις δεν είναι μόνο άσχετοι, αλλά απαξιούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν εγκυκλοπαίδεια;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2009)

Ανακοίνωση της Διεύθυνσης Ασφάλειας Αττικής; Έτσι δηλώνει το in.gr. Θαυμάστε:

Απογευματινές ώρες της 5/2/2009 ενημερώθηκε η Υπηρεσία μας για ύπαρξη στο γραφείο του Προέδρου της Ελληνικής Ολυμπιακής Επιτροπής*,* ύποπτου αντικειμένου που προσομοίαζε το μικρόφωνο παρακολούθησης συνομιλιών και ζητήθηκε η διεύθυνση της υπόθεσης. Το αντικείμενο παρελήφθη και απεστάλει για εργαστηριακή εξέταση της οποίας το αποτέλεσμα εκκρεμεί. Ενεργείται προανάκριση.


----------



## sopherina (Feb 7, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά οι αριθμοί στο "5/2/2009" ήταν ολόσωστοι!


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2009)

Περιμένω να δω (αν και) πότε θα διορθωθεί αυτό σ' ένα γλωσσάρι:






Διότι για να προκύψει από τη φαιά ουσία (gray matter) και τη λευκή ουσία (white matter) «*λευκόφαιη ουσία», θα πρέπει να προηγηθεί... τρικυμία εν κρανίω.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 12, 2009)

"Με τον πλέον χειρότερο τρόπο", είπε η καλλίγραμμη Πόπη Τσαπανίδου. Και δεν είναι η μόνη.
Ό,τι το πιο χειροτερότερο δηλαδή;


----------



## danae (Feb 12, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> "Με τον πλέον χειρότερο τρόπο", είπε η καλλίγραμμη Πόπη Τσαπανίδου. Και δεν είναι η μόνη.
> Ό,τι το πιο χειροτερότερο δηλαδή;



Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα!


----------



## sarant (Feb 12, 2009)

Αν και με ενοχλεί το "πλέον" όταν χρησιμοποιείται αδιακρίτως, η φράση της καλλίγραμμης είναι απλός πλεονασμός, που τέτοιους έχει χιλιάδες η γλώσσα σε όλη τη μακραίωνη ιστορία της (παγκάκιστος, μεγιστότατος, καλλιστότατος. ακόμα και το κοινό παμμέγιστος πλεονασμός είναι θαρρώ), όχι; Ειδικά στον προφορικό λόγο (όπως στην περίπτωση της καλλίγραμμης) ο πλεονασμός αυτός αμφιβάλλω αν είναι λάθος. Θυμάμαι πέρσι που είχα πάει ν' ακούσω τον Μανώλη Γλέζο σε διάλεξη περί γλωσσολογίας (πολύ καλή, παρέμπ) και πρόσεξα πως είπε τρεις φορές "πιο καλύτερος". Λαϊκός τρόπος έκφρασης είναι κι αυτός.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 12, 2009)

sarant said:


> Λαϊκός τρόπος έκφρασης είναι κι αυτός.


Θα διακινδυνεύσω να χαρακτηριστώ αντιλαϊκός, αλλά για μένα είναι λάθος *και* στον προφορικό λόγο ο πλεονασμός. Φυσικά, αν κάποιος ξέρει ότι είναι πλεονασμός αλλά επιμένει να το λέει γιατί τον ευχαριστεί, δικαίωμά του. Άλλο όμως η άποψη, κι άλλο η άγνοια. Και καλά η άγνοια του λαϊκού τύπου. Την άγνοια της Πόπης πώς να τη χωνέψεις;

Πάρτε και μπόνους:


----------



## danae (Feb 12, 2009)

@ sarant: Και ο "πλέον χείριστος"; Τον θεωρείς κι αυτόν δικαιολογημένο πλεονασμό; Εγώ νιώθω ότι οι λέξεις χάνουν το νόημα και την αξία τους με κάτι τέτοια. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα Νέα εκφράζονται πιο μετριοπαθώς (πλέον χειρότερος) ενώ ο Ριζοσπάστης πιο κατηγορηματικά (πλέον χείριστος).


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2009)

Γιατί γίνεστε πλέον βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως; (Αυτό μπορεί να μην έχει κανένα νόημα, αλλά έπρεπε να βάλω κι εγώ μια διπλή σύγκριση.) _Λαϊκός τύπος_, _λαϊκός τρόπος έκφρασης_ είναι αυτός που οι λόγιοι θεωρούν λανθασμένο (και μπας κλας). Δεν διαφωνείτε.

@danae: Το *_πλέον χείριστος_ δεν το είπε η καλλίγραμμη. Οπότε δεν γνωρίζουμε αν έχει καθαγιαστεί.


----------



## sarant (Feb 12, 2009)

danae said:


> @ sarant: Και ο "πλέον χείριστος"; Τον θεωρείς κι αυτόν δικαιολογημένο πλεονασμό; Εγώ νιώθω ότι οι λέξεις χάνουν το νόημα και την αξία τους με κάτι τέτοια.
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα Νέα εκφράζονται πιο μετριοπαθώς (πλέον χειρότερος) ενώ ο Ριζοσπάστης πιο κατηγορηματικά (πλέον χείριστος).



Το "ο πλέον χείριστος" δεν μ' αρέσει γιατί είναι καθαρευουσιανιά, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς για να χρησιμοποιείται σημαίνει ότι η λ. χείριστος έχει φθαρεί και δεν εκφράζει πια τον υπερθετικό βαθμό στο μυαλό αυτουνού του ομιλητή. Δηλαδή, το ότι η λέξη έχασε το νόημά της, που λες κι εσύ, δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα της πλεοναστικής χρήσης, αλλά αιτία της. 

@ambrose, υποστηρίζω ότι στον προφορικό λόγο είναι απολύτως ανεκτό να λες "ο πιο καλύτερος". Το πολύ που μπορείς να καταλογίσεις στην καλλίγραμμη Πόπη είναι έλλειψη ετοιμολογίας και πλούσιου λεξιλογίου, αλλά, εξόν κι αν είναι δικηγορίνα, αυτό δεν είναι προς θάνατον. Είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι τον ίδιο ή παρόμοιο πλεονασμό έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει νυν ή τέως βουλευτές, καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, γλωσσολόγοι (σου είπα για τον Γλέζο που συγκεντρώνει έστω και κάπως ιδιόρρυθμα και τις τρεις ιδιότητες, μα θα είναι κι άλλοι πολλοί), οπότε γιατί δυσκολεύεσαι να χωνέψεις το "ατόπημα" της Πόπης; Επειδή είναι καλλίγραμμη;


----------



## danae (Feb 12, 2009)

Αυτό που μου αρέσει σε αυτόν τον ιστότοπο, είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω! Πάντα με βάζετε σε σκέψεις, αγαπητοί συνομιλητές! (Είμαι και -μονίμως- κουρασμένη, οπότε υπολειτουργώ κι έτσι μου δώσατε πολύ υλικό για προβληματισμό).

Πάντως είναι μεγάλο κεφάλαιο το ποιες από τις αποκλίσεις στην εκφορά του λόγου θεωρούνται λαϊκές και μπας κλας και ποιες όχι. Και από ποιους και γιατί.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

sarant said:


> @ambrose, υποστηρίζω ότι στον προφορικό λόγο είναι απολύτως ανεκτό να λες "ο πιο καλύτερος".



Μάλλον προς τον Lexoplast πάει αυτό... :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 12, 2009)

sarant said:


> σημαίνει ότι η λ. χείριστος έχει φθαρεί και δεν εκφράζει πια τον υπερθετικό βαθμό στο μυαλό αυτουνού του ομιλητή


Ή ότι έχει φθαρεί το μυαλό του ομιλητή. (Αστειάκι.) ΟΚ, δεν είναι προς θάνατο, αλλά την είχα συμπαθήσει και μου κόστισε. Ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι εκτός από καλλίγραμμη είναι και πανέξυπνη.

Ambrose, μάλλον θα μοιάζει το τούτο μας και μας μπερδεύουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2009)

Η αγαπημενη μου έκφραση, πάντως, είναι "εξίσου καλύτερο" ή "εξίσου χειρότερο".


----------



## anef (Feb 12, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> ΟΚ, δεν είναι προς θάνατο, αλλά την είχα συμπαθήσει και μου κόστισε.



Ωχ, υπάρχουν και άλλα που είναι και προς θάνατο, ε; :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Στις ειδήσεις του Mega:
> If you are worth millions of dollars...
> Εννοώντας φυσικά, "αν η περιουσία σου ανέρχεται σε εκατομμύρια δολάρια..."
> Π.χ. Hulk Hogan claims he’s worth $32 million
> ...



Ναι, είναι η ερώτηση που πολλοί Αμερικανοί κάνουν αμέσως μόλις μάθουν το όνομα κάποιου: 
How much is he worth?
απολύτως ενδεικτική της νοοτροπίας πολλών από δαύτους, ότι η αξία ενός ανθρώπου μετριέται με το πόσα χρήματα βγάζει ή τι περιουσία έχει!
Να τους βράσουμε και να τους βάλουμε να πιουν οι ίδιοι το ζουμί τους (αρχαίο Κινέζικο βασανιστήριο


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2009)

Πώς τη γλίτωσε η δεσποινίς Permis de Conduire και κυνηγούσαν όλοι τον αρσενλουπενικό Prawo Jazdy.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7899171.stm?lss
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/prawo.htm
ή
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/02/20/prawo/


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2009)

Δεν περίμενα να το δουν τα μάτια μου αυτό από γνωστό/ή συνάδελφο, που έχαιρε της εκτίμησής μου (γενικά) και είναι στο χώρο περισσότερα χρόνια από μένα:

Ελεύθερη πλόα. 

Τι θα πει αυτό; Μάλλον είναι ο ενικός του "πλόες". Η πλόα-οι πλόες. Κάτι θα θυμόταν για θηλυκό ουσιαστικό (πλεύση), αλλά μάλλον δεν βοήθησε η μνήμη εκείνη τη στιγμή, και σιγά μην το κοιτάξουμε σε κανένα online λεξικό. Δεν ξέρω τι έλεγε το αγγλικό κείμενο, γιατί ήταν σιγά ο ήχος της τηλεόρασης, αλλά όταν αντίκρισα την "ελεύθερη πλόα" στην οθόνη μου, κόντεψα να πέσω από την καρέκλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2009)

Για την "*προκύρηξη*" είπα να δείξω λίγη επιείκεια, συνηθισμένο λάθος.

Αλλά όταν έσκασε στην οθόνη και το "*εξεράγει*", ε, τότε είπα, "Βρε, Σέχτα, στη ΝΕΤ να πάτε να βάλετε τις βόμβες! Μπας και φοβηθεί και πάρει δρόμο αυτό το λεφούσι των αγράμματων που έχει εγκατασταθεί στο κρατικό κανάλι και πληρώνεται με τα λεφτά μας!"


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2009)

sarant said:


> είπε τρεις φορές "πιο καλύτερος". Λαϊκός τρόπος έκφρασης είναι κι αυτός.



Όποιος θέλει να τον ακούσει αυτόν το λαϊκό τρόπο καθημερινά, ας κάνει μια βόλτα προς Θεσσαλία μεριά, στα Τρίκαλα συγκεκριμένα ο πλεονασμός αυτός είναι επικρατέστερος του σωστού "ο καλύτερος" (το χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα και οι δάσκαλοι στα σχολεία). 
Εμένα προσωπικά, πάντως, με ενοχλεί πολύ! Και δεν έχω τίποτα με τις ντοπιολαλιές, ίσα-ίσα που τις χαίρομαι, αλλά με τα ντοπιολάθη κάτι με πιάνει... (μ' έρχεται αντράλα, όπως θα έλεγαν και οι Τρικαλινοί


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 22, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς νίκελ. Στις ειδήσεις του BBC εγώ βρίσκω τουλάχιστον ένα λάθος κάθε μέρα (και συνήθως είναι και πιο χοντρά: π.χ. λέξεις που λείπουν).



Παράδειγμα (που μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει όταν κάνετε κλικ):

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/7903784.stm

"Terminally ill reality TV star Jade Goody has married her fiance Jack Tweed at *am* "emotional, wonderful" ceremony, her publicist Max Clifford has said."

Αν και δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα χοντρό.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 22, 2009)

Από το σημερινό πρόγραμμα της ΕΤ3, μην χάσετε την εκπομπή:

Το κορίτσι που οι μυς γυρίζουν στο κόκαλο
(τίτλος πρωτοτύπου: The girl whose muscles are turning to bone)


----------



## Elsa (Feb 22, 2009)

Αν το βάλεις στο αυτόματο δίνει: _Το κορίτσι του οποίου στρέφονται στους μύες των οστών_, οπότε οι άνθρωποι πήραν αυτό και το ...βελτίωσαν!


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 22, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Αν το βάλεις στο αυτόματο δίνει: _Το κορίτσι του οποίου στρέφονται στους μύες των οστών_, οπότε οι άνθρωποι πήραν αυτό *και το ...βελτίωσαν*!



..θεαματικά! Μην το συζητάς!


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2009)

Δεν είστε καλές ντέτεκτιβ. Στο παλιό το μηχανάκι, το βαβελόψαρο, η μετάφραση είναι:

**Το κορίτσι οι του οποίου μυ'ες γυρίζουν στο κόκκαλο

Ε, αυτό δεν χρειαζόταν καμιά θεαματική βελτίωση. Έτοιμο, σερβιρισμένο σχεδόν το είχαν.


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 23, 2009)

Σε εκπομπή του Eurosport, ο σχολιαστής μεταφράζει τα λεγόμενα της συνεντευξιαζόμενης ισπανίδας σκιέρ.
Αναφερόμενη στον προπονητή της, μας πληροφορεί (μέσω του διερμηνέα-σχολιαστή) ότι ο προπονητής της είχε αναδείξει μεγάλους πρωταθλητές, όπως για παράδειγμα, τον Isolde Kostner.

O Isolde Kostner είναι αυτός δεξιά, με τα άσπρα:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι πως όσοι είδατε τον ποδοσφαιρικό αγώνα του Ολυμπιακού με την Σεντ Ετιέν θα ακούσατε τον αθλητικό σχολιαστή (ο Δ. Καρμοίρης, νομίζω ήταν) να λέει πολλές φορές τις καταπληκτικές λέξεις "επανεπιστροφή" και "επανεπιστρέφει".


----------



## Elsa (Feb 23, 2009)

Tapioco said:


> O Isolde Kostner είναι αυτός δεξιά, με τα άσπρα



Ε, καλά, αφού υπάρχει η Τριστάνα, γιατί να μην υπάρχει και ο Ιζόλδης;


----------



## sarant (Feb 23, 2009)

Σημερινός Μιχαηλίδης με γαλαξιακές αποχρώσεις:
_ Ηδη, εκτίει ποινή φυλάκισης 18 μηνών, για βίαιη επίθεση *εναντίον άλλου ανθρώπου* με μπαστούνι του γκολφ._

Γιατί λέω "γαλαξιακές"; Διότι κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το "εναντίον άλλου ανθρώπου" θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο στα Νέα της Γαλαξιακής Αυτοκρατορίας, όταν εκτός από ανθρώπους θα υπήρχαν και Αρειανοί, Γκλούμποξ, και Έμφρονα Χταπόδια. Στον πλανήτη μας όμως, βρίσκω κωμικό τον πλεονασμό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2009)

«Πλαφόν» αντί για «κατώτατο όριο» ή «όριο εισόδου»; Εδώ. (Είναι σαν να μπερδεύει κανείς τους σταλακτίτες με τους σταλαγμίτες.)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2009)

Ή την πλημμυρίδα με την άμπωτη. Ή τον ανήφορο με τον κατήφορο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ή τον ανήφορο με τον κατήφορο.


Μα ο ανήφορος και ο κατήφορος είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Το είπε κι ο Ηράκλειτος («οδός άνω κάτω μία και ωυτή»).


----------



## curry (Feb 23, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Από το σημερινό πρόγραμμα της ΕΤ3, μην χάσετε την εκπομπή:
> 
> Το κορίτσι που οι μυς γυρίζουν στο κόκαλο
> (τίτλος πρωτοτύπου: The girl whose muscles are turning to bone)



Το είδα στο πρόγραμμα χτες αλλά επειδή το είχα μεταφράσει κάποτε για το BBC World θυμήθηκα σε τι αναφέρεται το ντοκιμαντέρ και ξέχασα να φρίξω για την απόδοση του τίτλου του...

Το εν λόγω κορίτσι πάσχει από μια σπανιότατη νόσο (50 άτομα σε όλον τον πλανήτη νομίζω πάσχουν) για την οποία δεν υπάρχει καμία θεραπεία και που οδηγεί σε αργό, βασανιστικό θάνατο. Αν δεν έχετε γερό στομάχι, μην το δείτε. Εκεί που έγραφα, τότε, σε μια φάση με πήραν τα κλάματα, είναι τραγικό...

Η ασθένεια ονομάζεται fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva και τελικά μου βρήκε την απόδοση ένας φίλος γιατρός γιατί δεν έπαιζε πουθενά μα πουθενά στο ίντερνετ -μιλάμε για πολυδιάστατη φρικτή εμπειρία...


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2009)

curry said:


> Η ασθένεια ονομάζεται fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva και τελικά μου βρήκε την απόδοση ένας φίλος γιατρός γιατί δεν έπαιζε πουθενά μα πουθενά στο ίντερνετ -μιλάμε για πολυδιάστατη φρικτή εμπειρία...


Τη φοβερή ασθένεια και τη μετάφρασή της φαίνεται να τη γνωρίζουν εκεί στην ΕΡΤ. Κανένας δεν αναρωτήθηκε για τον τίτλο;
http://tvradio.ert.gr/tv/details.asp?pid=3111200&chid=10


----------



## curry (Feb 23, 2009)

Λοιπόν, τελικά δεν είχα μεταφράσει αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ. Αυτό που θα δείξει η ΕΤ-3 είναι νεότερη παραγωγή και όχι του BBC, ενώ αυτό που είχα μεταφράσει ανήκε στη σειρά Horizon. Όπως και να έχει είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα είναι εξίσου καταθλιπτικό...


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2009)

Την πάτησαν οι παίκτριες στο 50-50 και είπαν ότι ο Χριστόφορος Κολόμβος ήταν Ισπανός. Ξέχασαν ότι ήταν Γενοβέζος και παρασύρθηκαν πιθανότατα από τη σχέση του με την Ισαβέλα. Έτσι που τον εξελληνίσαμε, άντε να καταλάβεις καταγωγή.

Αντιγράφω από την Wikipedia:
The name Christopher Columbus is the Anglicisation of the Latin Christophorus Columbus.
The original name in 15th century Genoese language was Christoffa Corombo (pron. [kriˈʃtɔffa kuˈɹuŋbu]).
The name is rendered in modern Italian as Cristoforo Colombo,
in Portuguese as Cristóvão Colombo (formerly Christovam Colom), 
and in Spanish as Cristóbal Colón.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μα ο ανήφορος και ο κατήφορος είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Το είπε κι ο Ηράκλειτος («οδός άνω κάτω μία και ωυτή»).


Το ξέρω. Εννοώ να τα μπερδεύεις και να λες ανήφορος, αντί για κατήφορος, όταν κατηφορίζεις. Εκτός αν προτιμάς να λες κατέβηκα τον ανήφορο και ανέβηκα τον κατήφορο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Την πάτησαν οι παίκτριες στο 50-50 και είπαν ότι ο Χριστόφορος Κολόμβος ήταν Ισπανός.


Σιγά μην ήταν Ισπανός. Έλληνας ήταν. Το έχει πει ο Λιακόπουλος.

===

Από εφημερίδα: "Πλέον, _διακυβεύεται_, _έστω κινδυνεύει_, η παντοδυναμία και το ολιγοπώλιο των ισχυρών".

Έτσι μπράβο, μην υπερβάλλουμε. Κινδυνεύει μόνο, χωρίς να διακυβεύεται.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Σιγά μην ήταν Ισπανός. Έλληνας ήταν. Το έχει πει ο Λιακόπουλος.


Σιγά μην το έχει πει ο Λιακόπουλος. Παμπάλαιο σενάριο. Μέχρι και η Wikipedia το λέει:

Several historians have speculated that Columbus may have come from the island of Chios in Greece.[24] The argument supporting this theory states that Chios was under Genoese control at the time, and was thus part of the Republic of Genoa, and that he kept his journal in Greek and Latin instead of the Italian of Genoa. He also referred to himself as "Columbus de Terra Rubra" (Columbus of the Red Earth); Chios was known for its red soil in the south of the island where grow the mastic trees that the Genoese traded, but also Terrarossa and Camporosso ("Redearth" and "Red Field" respectively) are little cities inside the republic of Genoa.

[24] Ruth G. Durlacher-Wolper: _Christophoros Columbus: A Byzantine Prince from Chios, Greece_. The New World Museum, San Salvador, Bahamas. 1982.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Origin_theories_of_Christopher_Columbus


----------



## danae (Feb 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τη φοβερή ασθένεια και τη μετάφρασή της φαίνεται να τη γνωρίζουν εκεί στην ΕΡΤ. Κανένας δεν αναρωτήθηκε για τον τίτλο;
> http://tvradio.ert.gr/tv/details.asp?pid=3111200&chid=10



Η ασχετοσύνη τους (με τη μετάφραση και με τη γλώσσα) είναι εξοργιστική. "Γνωρίζει τι σημαίνουν οι λέξεις προοδευτική οστεοπλαστική ινώδη δυσπλασία", "σε κάθε περίπτωση ασθενούς η ταχύτητα της δημιουργίας των οστών είναι διαφορετική, άλλοτε ραγδαία κι άλλοτε πολύ αργή, αλλά σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις είναι εξοντωτική για τον ασθενή". Δεν είναι Ελληνικά αυτά, δεν επιτρέπεται ο δημοσιογράφος να εκφράζεται τόσο άστοχα. Και ιδίως, όπως επιμένει η Αλεξάνδρα, όταν τον πληρώνουμε εμείς!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 28, 2009)

Ρεπόρτερ στο Άλτερ περιγράφει την αναγκαστική προσγείωση αεροσκάφους στην Τιμισοάρα:

Έκανε επί δυο ώρες βόλτες πάνω από το αεροδρόμιο για να *απορρίψει* τα καύσιμα...

Τελικά, τα απέρριψε τα καύσιμα ή τα έκαψε; Δεν λέω περισσότερα, γιατί θα είναι κακίες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2009)

Φρέσκα, φρέσκα, πριν καν πάει στο πιεστήριο (παρότι είναι υποτιτλισμός και όχι έντυπο): 
Σε υποτιτλισμό του σχολιασμού των γυρισμάτων του Valkyrie αλιεύτηκαν τα εξής:

Right over here, we have a tank that we blew.
Μετάφραση:
Από δω, έχουμε μια δεξαμενή που ανατινάξαμε.​ 
Ενώ στην οθόνη (ναι, έχει βίντεο, οπότε δεν δικαιολογείται) φαίνεται ολοκάθαρα μια μεγαλοπρεπής ανατίναξη ενός τανκ, άρματος μάχης, δηλαδή. ​ 
Bernard Hill and Tom Cruise were right on top of that explosion when it went.
Μετάφραση:
Ο Μπέρναρντ Χιλ κι ο Τομ Κρουζ ήταν στο επίκεντρο εκείνης της έκρηξης.​ 

Εδώ απλώς σχολιάζω ότι αν βρίσκονταν στο επίκεντρο της έκρηξης, ακόμα θα μάζευαν τα κομματάκια τους από την έρημο όπου γίνονταν τα γυρίσματα, κι είναι άτιμη η άμμος, ρε γαμώτο!  Μαύρο δάκρυ θα κυλούσε ποταμός για τον έρημο τον Τομ, τον βουτυρομπεμπέ του Χόλιγουντ!​ 

We've done some huge explosions, like stuff going over 125 feet in the air.
Μετάφραση:
Προκαλέσαμε τεράστιες εκρήξεις, με πράγματα να εκτοξεύονται στα 38 μέτρα.​ 
Δεν επεκτείνομαι γιατί δεν είναι δα και τόοοοσο σημαντικό κι έχει αναφερθεί ξανά εδώ το θέμα της ακρίβειας στην απόδοση αποστάσεων & μετρήσεων. Απλώς, αν θες να είσαι ακριβής, μήπως έπρεπε να πεις στα 38,10 μέτρα, όπως προκύπτει από τη μετατροπή; ​ 
Κι αυτά είναι τα πιο χτυπητά σε σύνολο 125 υποτίτλων...​ 
Ελπίζω να μειδιάσατε τουλάχιστον...​


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2009)

Δοκιμάζουν τα νεύρα μας. Ή, σαν την ερώτηση στο σημερινό 50-50:

«Πόση έκταση έχουν τα νεύρα μας;»
(Όση και η πλατεία Συντάγματος; Η σωστή απάντηση: 70 χιλιόμετρα.)


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2009)

*15:30 μμ? στις 3:30 πμ*

Ιδού και μερικά άλλα από τον ίδιο σχολιασμό:

15:30 μ.μ. 
γιατί, υπάρχει και 15:30 προ μεσημβρίας; ;)

Aerial Coordinator=Εναέριος Συντονιστής 
(δηλαδή, όλη την ώρα εναέριος είναι; κάτι σε πουλί πετούμενο μου φέρνει 
αυτός ο Συντονιστής Εναέριων Λήψεων, κάτι σε πρόσφατα εναερίως αποδράσαντα, συνειρμικά...) 

the runway (όχι της πασαρέλας, για αεροδρόμιο μιλάμε) = ο αεροδιάδρομος 
συχνό, "κλασικό" σφάλμα αντί του σκέτου διάδρομος ή καλύτερα τροχιόδρομος όπως αναφέρεται στα αεροπορικά εγχειρίδια.

Κι επειδή είναι το 5ο μου post (ανάρτηση), αν δεν κάνω λάθος, 
και το 5 πάντα μού άρεσε ως αριθμός, 
επιτρέψτε μου να σας χαιρετίσω εγκάρδια :)

Είμαι ο Νίκος και δεν έχω motto,
πότε θα προλάβω να βρω ένα, ρε γαμώτο;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2009)

daeman said:


> Κι επειδή είναι το 5ο μου post (ανάρτηση), αν δεν κάνω λάθος,
> και το 5 πάντα μού άρεσε ως αριθμός,
> επιτρέψτε μου να σας χαιρετίσω εγκάρδια :)


Χαίρετε, αγαπητέ Daeman! Καλώς ορίσατε!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2009)

Με κουράζουν πάρα πολύ οι πρόχειρες μεταφράσεις του Google. Χαζεύω τα Google books και διαβάζω:

- Υλικό με προστασία πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων
- Η σελίδα 159 δεν αποτελεί μέρος αυτής της προεπισκόπησης βιβλίου
- Μερικές σελίδες παραλείπονται από αυτήν την προεπισκόπηση βιβλίου

Κοτζάμ Google, τόσο δύσκολο της είναι να πάρει ένα μεταφραστή να κάνει τη δουλειά; Και το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο πιο φυσικά θα μας φαίνονται αυτά.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ambrose, τα site της Google γενικά μεταφράζονται από μεταφραστές. Συγκεκριμένα για αυτά που είδες δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά δεν νομίζω να τα μετέφρασαν μόνοι τους στη Google.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2009)

Μάλιστα! (Καλημέρα κιόλας). Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι είναι μηχανική μετάφραση... δεν ξέρω, μόνο εμένα μου φαίνονται αφύσικα σαν Ελληνικά;


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 5, 2009)

daeman said:


> the runway (όχι της πασαρέλας, για αεροδρόμιο μιλάμε) = ο αεροδιάδρομος
> συχνό, "κλασικό" σφάλμα αντί του σκέτου διάδρομος ή καλύτερα τροχιόδρομος όπως αναφέρεται στα αεροπορικά εγχειρίδια.


Μήπως εννοείς "τροχόδρομος"; Νομίζω ότι τροχιόδρομος είναι το tramway. Και αν το runway το λέμε τροχόδρομο, το taxiway πώς το λέμε;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Έκανε επί δυο ώρες βόλτες πάνω από το αεροδρόμιο για να *απορρίψει* τα καύσιμα...


Πάντως, Αλεξάνδρα, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα: έχω δει πάμπολλές φορές σε πλοία την επιγραφή _μην απορρίπτετε απορρίματα στη θάλασσα_


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2009)

daeman said:


> the runway (όχι της πασαρέλας, για αεροδρόμιο μιλάμε) = ο αεροδιάδρομος
> συχνό, "κλασικό" σφάλμα αντί του σκέτου διάδρομος ή καλύτερα τροχιόδρομος όπως αναφέρεται στα αεροπορικά εγχειρίδια.


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=390
_Τροχιόδρομος_ (tramway) είναι το τραμ, και _τροχόδρομος_ (taxiway) είναι ο διάδρομος τροχοδρόμησης (άρα όχι αποπροσγείωσης όπως είναι ο runway). Μαλλαλόγια +1 στον Lexoplast πιο πάνω. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Μήπως εννοείς "τροχόδρομος"; Νομίζω ότι τροχιόδρομος είναι το tramway. Και αν το runway το λέμε τροχόδρομο, το taxiway πώς το λέμε;


 
Ooops, my slip is showing! 
Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο Lexoplast και Zazula, αλλά δείξτε και λίγη επιείκεια, βρε παιδιά! 
Γιατί ήταν όντως typo, και λάβετε υπόψη ότι γράφτηκε ξημερώματα στις 3:40, 
μετά από μια δύσκολη μέρα...
(Καλά να πάθω, άλλη φορά πρέπει να προσέχω πάρα πολύ τι γράφω εδώ μέσα. 
Καθόλου δεν σας κακίζω, βέβαια, αφού την έχω κι εγώ την επαγγελματική διαστροφή της άμεσης επισήμανσης του λάθους και την εμμονή να σπεύσω να το διορθώσω, στον εαυτό μου και στους άλλους.)

Επί της ουσίας τώρα, ανακεφαλαιώνοντας (to set things right):
τροχιόδρομος=τραμ 
taxiway=τροχόδρομος
runway=διάδρομος αποπροσγείωσης
αεροδιάδρομος=_air corridor_,
όπως κατατοπιστικότατα μας πληροφορεί ο Zazula στο ακόλουθο νήμα:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=390

Σημειώνω πάντως ότι, προκειμένου για υποτιτλισμό (όπου, ως γνωστό, ο χώρος και ο χρόνος είναι άκρως πολύτιμοι πόροι) ο ορθός όρος "διάδρομος αποπροσγείωσης" ή ο "διάδρομος αεροδρομίου" είναι σπάνια εφικτό να χρησιμοποιηθούν, οπότε είναι μάλλον προτιμότερος ο σκέτος "διάδρομος". 
(Σημείωση της σημείωσης: το "αποπροσγείωση" είναι άραγε δόκιμο, καθότι αλληλοαναιρούνται τα δυο πρώτα συνθετικά της λέξης; 
Τι γνώμη έχεις, Zazula; Ρωτώ εσένα γιατί, όπως φαίνεται, τα αεροπορικά τα ξέρεις καλά...)

Επίσης, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ψάχνω μήπως έχει ξανασυζητηθεί κάποιος όρος σε άλλο νήμα, πριν δημοσιεύσω κάτι γι' αυτόν...

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το σφάλμα, επαληθεύοντας άλλη μια φορά το γνωστό: 
Της νύχτας τα καμώματα, τα βλέπει η μέρα και γελά!
Αμετανόητος όμως εγώ, νυχτοπούλι από 7 χρονών, δεν αλλάζει εύκολα ο άνθρωπος (ειδικά σε προχωρημένη ηλικία, όπως η δική μου!) 
Οπότε, παρακαλώ, την επόμενη φορά (γιατί ίσως ξανασυμβεί), ρίξτε πρώτα μια ματιά στην ώρα δημοσίευσης και μετά πράξτε ανάλογα :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αμετανόητος όμως εγώ, νυχτοπούλι από 7 χρονών, δεν αλλάζει εύκολα ο άνθρωπος (ειδικά σε προχωρημένη ηλικία, όπως η δική μου!)


Και για να μη νομίζει κανείς γνωστός ότι άρχισα να γράφω με δεύτερη ταυτότητα: εγώ είμαι νυχτοπούλι από 16 χρονών.

Η «αποπροσγείωση» δεν είναι σύνθετο όπως ο _αποπροσανατολισμός_ (από + προς + ανατολή κ.λπ.), αλλά διασταύρωση (blend) των _απογείωση_ + _προσγείωση_.

(Ελπίζω να το είπα σωστά γιατί εδώ σου παίρνουν εύκολα το κεφάλι...)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2009)

Για όνομα, daeman, δεν θέλαμε να σε πιάσουμε απ' τα μούτρα! :) Σόρι, πάντως, αν φανήκαμε αγριούτσικοι — κατά (πολύ) βάθος είμαστε γλυκύτατοι...  (Άσε που τι να λέμε τώρα για τα λάθη στα οποία εμείς υποπίπτουμε, και μάλιστα όλες τις ώρες.)

Νικέλ, έχεις δίκιο (και το ξέρεις): Η _αποπροσγείωση_ είναι λεκτική διασταύρωση όπως η _προσθαφαίρεση_ και η (απούσα στο ΛΚΝ) _αφαιροτοποθέτηση_, οπότε είναι σαν να υπάρχει ένα "ή/και" ανάμεσα στις δύο συστατικές λέξεις. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μας κάνει να κοντοστεκόμαστε το _απο-_ τής πρώτης συστατικής λέξης _αποπροσγείωση_, διότι ενδεχομένως σκεφτόμαστε μπας και λειτουργεί στερητικά (δηλώνοντας το αντίθετο) όπως στην _αποσυναρμολόγηση_ κ.α.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Για όνομα, daeman, δεν θέλαμε να σε πιάσουμε απ' τα μούτρα! :) Σόρι, πάντως, αν φανήκαμε αγριούτσικοι — κατά (πολύ) βάθος είμαστε γλυκύτατοι...


Όχι και πολύ βάθος, είναι ορατό δια γυμνού οφθαλμού...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2009)

*tin castle από αλουμίνιο*

Είδα χτες στο Σκάι ένα από τα μεταγλωττισμένα ντοκιμαντέρ. Ο μεταγλωττισμός είναι ιδανικός πολλές φορές για συγκάλυψη των μαργαριταριών -- εκτός αν είναι τόσο κραυγαλέα που βγάζουν μάτι. 

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση βλέπαμε ένα "κάστρο" που έχει φτιάξει ένας ιδιόρρυθμος ζωγράφος στην Αμερική. Έφτιαξε το σπίτι του χρησιμοποιώντας φύλλα "αλουμινίου", όπως έλεγε η φωνή, που τα αγόρασε σε τιμή ευκαιρίας από τυπογραφεία.

Μέχρι εκεί δεν δίνεις πολλή σημασία, όντως βλέπεις ένα ασημί πράγμα που θα μπορούσε να είναι και αλουμίνιο. Στη συνέχεια όμως, σταματάει το voice-over και έχουμε υπότιτλο, άρα ακούμε τι λένε. Και φυσικά μιλάνε για "tin", δηλαδή κασσίτερο. Όσο για τα "αλουμίνια" των τυπογραφείων, είναι οι πασίγνωστοι (;) τσίγκοι τυπογραφίας.

Ο μεταφραστής έχασε και την ευκαιρία δημιουργήσει έναν ωραίο πιασάρικο τίτλο, "Τσίγκινο Κάστρο".


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μας κάνει να κοντοστεκόμαστε το _απο-_ τής πρώτης συστατικής λέξης _αποπροσγείωση_, διότι ενδεχομένως σκεφτόμαστε μπας και λειτουργεί στερητικά (δηλώνοντας το αντίθετο) όπως στην _αποσυναρμολόγηση_ κ.α.


Εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε την εξίσου (αν όχι περισσότερο) διαδεδομένη _προσαπογείωση_. Προσωπικά δε μ' ενθουσιάζει κανένα απ' τα δύο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Και φυσικά μιλάνε για "tin", δηλαδή κασσίτερο. Όσο για τα "αλουμίνια" των τυπογραφείων, είναι οι πασίγνωστοι (;) τσίγκοι τυπογραφίας.
> 
> Ο μεταφραστής έχασε και την ευκαιρία δημιουργήσει έναν ωραίο πιασάρικο τίτλο, "Τσίγκινο Κάστρο".


Για μένα οι τσίγκοι της τυπογραφίας είναι πασίγνωστοι, αλλά ίσως και να μην αποτελώ την τυπικότερη περίπτωση ανθρώπου να ρωτήσετε για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα.

Πάντως για τον Αμερικανό, που 'χει δει/διαβάσει και το _Μάγο του Οζ_ άπειρες φορές περισσότερο απ' ότι ο τυπικός Έλληνας (εδώ είμαι πιο κοντά στο τυπικό δείγμα), το Τin Castle παραπέμπει και στο _Μάγο του Οζ_:

In an effective use of deep focus photography, they meet the lost little boy, Button-Bright (Mildred Harris). The party next arrive at the Tin Castle of the Tin Woodman (Pierre Couderc), who has rusted solid. (*The Tin Woodman resides in a Tin Castle in later Oz novels, beginning in *_*The Emerald City of Oz*_*.*) Mombi reaches the Tin Castle, and the Tin Woodman chops off her head; however, this merely slows her down as she hunts for it and places it back on.



Lexoplast said:


> Εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε την εξίσου (αν όχι περισσότερο) διαδεδομένη _προσαπογείωση_. Προσωπικά δε μ' ενθουσιάζει κανένα απ' τα δύο.


Το _αποπροσγείωση_ δεν με κάνει εμένα να κοντοσταθώ καθόλου (το 'πα μοναχά για όσους την πρωτάκουσαν εδώ) — είναι ο εν χρήσει δόκιμος όρος που γνωρίζω εδώ και πάνω από είκοσι χρόνια. Και φυσικά ο σχηματισμός του υπηρετεί επίσης και τη λογική: Η απογείωση προηγείται πάντα της προσγείωσης.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2009)

Πάντως, αυτό το «αποπροσγείωση» κι εμένα μου χτύπησε όταν το διάβασα και είπα να ρωτήσω. Μου φέρνει στο μυαλό «αποπροσανατολισμό». Τέλος πάντων, αφού είναι καθιερωμένο, αγνοήστε με.
Αγαπητέ Ζαζ, σας έχω πει ότι αυτό το γατί το βλέπω και με κουράζει λες και μόλις έχω τρέξει κατοστάρι, ε;


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Και φυσικά ο σχηματισμός του υπηρετεί επίσης και τη λογική: Η απογείωση προηγείται πάντα της προσγείωσης.


Κι όμως, από τη στιγμή που ένα αεροδρόμιο κατασκευάζεται και τίθεται σε λειτουργία, πρώτα προσγειώνεται στο διάδρομο το Χ αεροσκάφος και μετά απογειώνεται. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Κι όμως, από τη στιγμή που ένα αεροδρόμιο κατασκευάζεται και τίθεται σε λειτουργία, πρώτα προσγειώνεται στο διάδρομο το Χ αεροσκάφος και μετά απογειώνεται. ;)


Μην μπλέκουμε το _αεροδρόμιο_ με τον _διάδρομο αποπροσγειώσεων_ (βλ. σχετ. νήμα για τον _αεροδιάδρομο_).  Η εμβληματικότερη μορφή του διαδρόμου είναι έξω ακριβώς από την αεροναυπηγική εγκατάσταση (απ' όπου και η πρώτη απογείωση)!  Αλλιώς, θα πάμε σε μια (πανεύκολη) εκδοχή τού ερωτήματος "τι προηγήθηκε, το αβγό ή η κότα;" — διότι τα αεροσκάφη πρώτα απογειώνονται, τι να κάνουμε... ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2009)

Από τη συνάντηση της Κλίντον με τον Ρώσο ομόλογό της:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090307/ap_on_go_ca_st_pe/eu_clinton_on_stage

*Το λάθος*

It may have turned out well, but the Geneva meeting got off to an odd and awkward start.

With reporters looking on, Clinton met Lavrov and handed him a gift — a green box tied in green ribbon. He unwrapped it to reveal a "reset button," a lighthearted reminder of Biden's recent remark that the Obama administration is hitting the reset button with Russia after years of friction during the Bush administration.

Trouble was, the Russian-language label the Americans put atop the button had the wrong word. Before she realized the mistake, Clinton assured Lavrov her staff "worked hard" to get it right. Was it right? she inquired with a smile.

"You got it wrong," Lavrov responded, also smiling. He said the word the Americans chose — "peregruzka" — meant "overloaded" or "overcharged" rather than "reset."

*Το μπάλωμα*

It was an embarrassment for the Americans, but in front of the cameras, the two pushed the button together to show they share a desire for improved relations. And later, at a joint news conference after two hours of talks, both made light of the goof.

"We reached an agreement on how `reset' is spelled in both Russian and English — we have no differences between us any more," he said through an interpreter.

Clinton put it this way: "The minister corrected our word choice. But in a way, the word that was on the button turns out to be also true. We are resetting, and because we are resetting, the minister and I have an `overload' of work."

*Η εκδοχή της Ζούγκλας:* Η ''αγραμματοσύνη'' της Χίλαρι
Άθλια ενημέρωση, άθλια μετάφραση του reset («επανατοποθέτηση»). Εκτός του ότι χάθηκε η ευκαιρία να γελάσουμε με τα ρωσικά του Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ (σίγουρα κάποιος μεταφραστής εκεί θα μετατεθεί στην πρεσβεία της Αγκόλας).

Πιο σένια η παρουσίαση στο in.gr.







Προσθήκη: Στο ProZ.com διαβάζω:
Instead of 'perezagruzka' (reset), they used 'peregruzka' (can be translated as 'overcharge' or 'overload'). Just two letters made all the difference. Someone at the State Department must be very embarrassed right now.

Πάντως στα γλωσσάρια της Microsoft βρίσκω αυτό: Сбросить 
Και για το reset button, αυτό: Кнопка "Сброс"


----------



## teregosa (Mar 9, 2009)

αγαπημένα μου υποτιτλικά μαργαριτάρια

η δικιά μου συμβολή στο θρεντ θα είναι σε μορφή κουιζ (οι απαντήσεις στο τέλος των τριών ερωτήσεων):

*Ερωτήσεις*

*1) Στο σπελμπάουντ του χίτσκοκ * ο γκρέγκορι πεκ πάσχει από αμνησία και επισκέπτεται έναν καθηγητή/ψυχοθεραπευτή μήπως μπορέσει και ανακτήσει τη μνήμη του. Η πρώτη συνεδρία δε φέρνει αποτέλεσμα και ο Πεκ επιτίθεται στον καθηγητή κατηγορώντας τον για την αποτυχία. Ο καθηγητής, αμυνόμενος, φωνάζει:

_"Μα ποιος νομίζεις ότι είμαι; Ο Φρόιντ; Ο Κριστομπάλ;"_

Ερώτηση: Ποιος είναι αυτός ο Κριστομπάλ;

*2) Υποτιτλισμός από τις ταινίες του Επιθεωρητή Κολόμπο, *τέλη 80, αρχές 90. Ο Κολόμπο εξετάζει τον τόπο του εγκλήματος, βρίσκει ένα στοιχείο και ζητάει από έναν συνεργάτη του:

_"Send it to forensics"_

Ερώτηση: Βρισκόμαστε σε μια εποχή πριν τα CSI, πριν τους δίδυμους πύργους, που ο όρος εγκληματολογία είναι ουσιαστικά άγνωστος. Σύμφωνα με τους υπότιτλους, τι ζητάει ο Κολόμπο από τους συνεργάτες του;

*3) στη σειρά 'Νόμος και Τάξη', *μια νεαρή γυναίκα κατηγορείται για το φόνο του βρέφους της. Ο αδυσώπητος εισαγγελέας Τζακ Μακόι χρησιμοποιεί ύπουλες τακτικές. Απειλεί τη μητέρα ότι αν δεν καταθέσει κατά της κόρης της, θα της απαγγείλει κατηγορία συνεργού:

_"I will charge you as a co-conspirator"_

Ερώτηση: σύμφωνα με τον υπότιτλο, τι κατηγορία θα απαγγείλει ο εισαγγελέας στη δόλια μάνα;

*Απαντήσεις:*

*1) *Καλά ο φρόιντ, αυτός ο κρίστομπαλ ποιος είναι; Ξαναπαίζοντας τη σκηνή, παρατηρεί κανείς πως ο κ. καθηγητής λέει:

_"Who do you think I am? Freud? A crystal ball?"_

*2)* Ο Κολόμπο είχε πολλούς συνεργάτες, όλο και κάποιος θα βοηθήσει:

_"Στειλ' το στον Φορένσικς"_

*3) *Ο Μακόι είναι πιο αδίστακτος στους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους απ' ότι στο πρωτότυπο: 

Απειλεί να απαγγείλει κατηγορία για διακίνηση κοκαϊνης (αντί για *co-c*onspirator) παρ' όλο που η υπόθεση ουδεμία σχέση έχει με ναρκωτικά.

*Και ένα επιπλέον αγαπημένο: *από την ταινία Καλημέρα Βιετνάμ, αναφέρεται απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι ένας στίχος από το τραγούδι των Πίτερ, Πολ και Μέρι:

_"Puff, the magic dragon, lived by the sea"_

Και η μετάφραση:

_"Φούσκωσε το μαγικό δράκο. Ζήσε πλάι στη θάλασσα"_


----------



## sopherina (Mar 9, 2009)

teregosa said:


> _"Μα ποιος νομίζεις ότι είμαι; Ο Φρόιντ; Ο Κριστομπάλ;"_
> 
> Ερώτηση: Ποιος είναι αυτός ο Κριστομπάλ;
> 
> _"Who do you think I am? Freud? A crystal ball?"_



LOL!!! Όλα τα λεφτά ο Κριστομπάλ! Και το μαργαριτάρι με την κόκα δεν πάει πίσω όμως... Καλώς τονε! :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 10, 2009)

Τρία σε ένα από το σημερινό Μιχαηλίδη.
_
ΧΕΛΓΚ ΣΓΚΑΡΜΠΙ, 44 ετών, επονομαζόμενος από τα γερμανικά μέσα ενημέρωσης ως «Ελβετός ζιγκολό», καταδικάστηκε χθες από δικαστήριο στο Μόναχο σε ποινή φυλάκισης 6 ετών, έχοντας ο ίδιος παραδεχτεί την ενοχή του για την αποπλάνηση πολλών πλούσιων γυναικών, όλες μεγαλύτερης από αυτόν ηλικίας, με σκοπό να τους αποσπάσει μεγάλα χρηματικά ποσά. _

Το "επονομαζόμενος ως" το χαρίζω αν και δεν θα 'πρεπε.
Αλλά, 
α) όταν λέει "έχοντας ο ίδιος παραδεχτεί την ενοχή του", τι ακριβώς προσθέτει το "ο ίδιος"; Θα μπορούσε να την παραδεχτεί άλλος;
β) το λεξικό λέει ότι η "αποπλάνηση" γίνεται σε ανήλικους ή πνευματικά ανάπηρους. Δεδομένου ότι τα θύματα του Σγκάρμπι ήταν μεγάλες γυναίκες, ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω γι' αυτές ο δημοσιογράφος ή δεν ξέρει τι σημαίνει αποπλάνηση;
γ) το "όλες μεγαλύτερης από αυτόν ηλικίας", η περίφημη πια παρενθετική ακλισιά, μόνο εμένα ενοχλεί;
(μπόνους: αν έλειπε το "από αυτόν" θα καταλαβαίναμε κάτι άλλο; ότι είναι λχ. οι κυρίες μεγαλύτερες από τον Λίγγρη ή από εμένα; )


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 10, 2009)

sarant said:


> (μπόνους: αν έλειπε το "από αυτόν" θα καταλαβαίναμε κάτι άλλο; ότι είναι λχ. οι κυρίες μεγαλύτερες από τον Λίγγρη ή από εμένα; )


μάλους: μπορεί να καταλαβαίνατε ότι όλες είναι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας από τη φυλάκιση, η οποία είναι μόλις 6 ετών.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 10, 2009)

sarant said:


> β) το λεξικό λέει ότι η "αποπλάνηση" γίνεται σε ανήλικους ή πνευματικά ανάπηρους. Δεδομένου ότι τα θύματα του Σγκάρμπι ήταν μεγάλες γυναίκες, ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω γι' αυτές ο δημοσιογράφος ή δεν ξέρει τι σημαίνει αποπλάνηση;



Προ ολίγου έπαιξε την είδηση ο Alpha και επιμένει ότι ήταν αποπλάνηση!


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2009)

Ο Μιχαηλίδης έπεσε θύμα λάθους στη σελίδα του BBC. Η πρώτη εκδοχή της ιστορίας έγραφε:
A Swiss man has pleaded guilty to seducing several rich women in order to swindle them out of millions of euros, at a trial in Munich, Germany.

Έπειτα, ανακάλυψαν κι εκεί ότι το ξελόγιασμα δεν έχει σχέση με το ποινικό αδίκημα της απάτης και το ενημέρωσαν και τώρα γράφει:
A Swiss man has been jailed for six years for defrauding Germany's richest woman out of millions of euros and attempting to blackmail her.


----------



## sarant (Mar 10, 2009)

Μάλλον είδα βιαστικά τα λεξικά, διότι δίνουν και πρώτη σημασία το ξεγέλασμα με δόλια μέσα και ειδικότερη τη δεύτερη. Μέα κούλπα μάξιμα.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 11, 2009)

sarant said:


> Μάλλον είδα βιαστικά τα λεξικά, διότι δίνουν και πρώτη σημασία το ξεγέλασμα με δόλια μέσα και ειδικότερη τη δεύτερη.



Πράγματι, ο όρος "αποπλάνηση" μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ανεξαρτήτως της ηλικίας του θύματος. Απλώς, προκειμένου η πράξη να συνιστά ποινικό αδίκημα θα πρέπει το θύμα να είναι ανήλικο (προσοχή. γιατί με βάση το υφιστάμενο δίκαιο η έννοια του θύματος είναι ευρύτερη από αυτήν που έχει στο μυαλό του ο μέσος άνθρωπος· το θύμα μπορεί να έχει παραπλανηθεί από ενήλικο ώστε το ίδιο να ενεργήσει "ασελγή πράξη").

Αν εξετάσουμε τα δύο βασικά λεξικά, διαπιστώνουμε τα εξής:
1) κατά το ΛΝΕΓ, "αποπλάνηση" είναι: "1. η εξαπάτηση και η εκτροπή από το σωστό δρόμο 2. ΝΟΜ. αποπλάνηση παιδιών αξιόποινη πράξη την οποία διαπράττει όποιος ενεργεί ασελγή πράξη με πρόσωπο νεότερο από 15 ετών ή το παραπλανά με αποτέλεσμα να ενεργήσει ή να υποστεί τέτοια πράξη. 
2) κατά το ΛΚΝ "αποπλανώ" σημαίνει "με δόλο, με απάτη ή με τεχνάσματα ξεγελώ, παρασύρω κάποιον σε σεξουαλική πράξη ... (ειδικότ.) ενεργώ ασελγείς πράξεις σε βάρος ανήλικου ή πνευματικά ανάπηρου ατόμου ...".

Παρατηρούμε ότι το ΛΝΕΓ ορίζει την έννοια με αρκετά ευρύ σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο (ουσιαστικά παραπλάνηση και αποπλάνηση μοιάζουν να ταυτίζονται)· από την άποψη αυτή, ο ορισμός του ΛΚΝ εμφανίζεται ακριβέστερος καθώς προσδιορίζει την έννοια με την παραπομπή στη σεξουαλική πράξη. Το ΛΝΕΓ, όμως, είναι ακριβέστατο ως προς τη νομική έννοια του όρου της αποπλάνησης ανηλίκων, διότι χρησιμοποιεί τον σύγχρονο τίτλο του άρθρου 339 του Ποινικού Κώδικα ("αποπλάνηση παιδιών" και όχι "ανηλίκου" όπως παλαιότερα) και παραθέτει τον πλήρη ορισμό του ποινικού αδικήματος.

Οπότε, τυπικά η χρήση του όρου "αποπλάνηση" στην περίπτωση του Ελβετού ζιγκολό δεν είναι εσφαλμένη. Προσωπικά, θα προτιμούσα, όμως, την εξαπάτηση. Ας αφήσουμε την αποπλάνηση για κάποιον Καζανόβα ή υποκόμη του Βαλμόν, και εν γένει για περιπτώσεις που η αποπλάνηση αποσκοπεί στην "ασελγή" πράξη, και όχι στήν απόκτηση χρηματικών ποσών.


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2009)

Από τη χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία:
_Αφρική, Ν. Γουινέα, ακόμη και Τέξας είναι μερικά από τα μέρη όπου μάρτυρες *υποστηρίζουν τη θέαση* μυστηριωδών ιπταμένων πλασμάτων εκπληκτικής ομοιότητας με προϊστορικούς πτερανόσαυρους._

Μετάφραση: υποστηρίζουν ότι είδαν μυστηριώδη ιπτάμενα πλάσματα.

Αυτό το "υποστηρίζω τη θέαση", εκτός του ότι προκαλεί τη χιονοστιβάδα από γενικές που ακολουθεί, κανονικά σημαίνει και άλλο πράγμα, τάσσονται υπέρ της θέασης κι όχι ισχυρίζονται ότι είδαν.


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2009)

Από την ίδια πηγή:

Η Πετραλιά δήλωσε ότι διερευνεί όλες τις δυνατότητες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2009)

sarant said:


> εκπληκτικής ομοιότητας με προϊστορικούς πτερανόσαυρους.



Στο ίδιο κείμενο υπάρχουν και οι «προϊστορικοί πτερανόδοντες». Μόνο που οι πτερανόδοντες είναι από _πτερό + ανόδους_ (=φαφούτης). Οι άλλοι είναι σκέτοι *πτερόσαυροι*.


Με την ευκαιρία, εδώ είχαμε κάνει και την κουβέντα για την αμηχανία ως προς την καλύτερη μετάφραση του sighting.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2009)

sarant said:


> Από τη χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία:
> _Αφρική, Ν. Γουινέα, ακόμη και Τέξας είναι μερικά από τα μέρη όπου μάρτυρες *υποστηρίζουν τη θέαση* μυστηριωδών ιπταμένων πλασμάτων εκπληκτικής ομοιότητας με προϊστορικούς πτερανόσαυρους._
> 
> Μετάφραση: υποστηρίζουν ότι είδαν μυστηριώδη ιπτάμενα πλάσματα.
> ...


Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερη εδώ η χρήση του _ισχυρίζονται (ότι είδαν κλπ)_ από το _υποστηρίζουν_ — ή μήπως το παρακάνω; (ΣτΖ: Όχι, δεν το παρακάνεις, αφού δεν πρόσθεσες το _διατείνονται_.)


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερη εδώ η χρήση του _ισχυρίζονται (ότι είδαν κλπ)_ από το _υποστηρίζουν_ — ή μήπως το παρακάνω; (ΣτΖ: Όχι, δεν το παρακάνεις, αφού δεν πρόσθεσες το _διατείνονται_.)



Καλύτερη θα ήταν, αλλά προτίμησα να κρατήσω το ίδιο ρήμα για να φανεί η διαφορά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στο ProZ.com διαβάζω:
> Instead of 'perezagruzka' (reset), they used 'peregruzka' (can be translated as 'overcharge' or 'overload'). Just two letters made all the difference. Someone at the State Department must be very embarrassed right now.
> 
> Πάντως στα γλωσσάρια της Microsoft βρίσκω αυτό: Сбросить
> Και για το reset button, αυτό: Кнопка "Сброс"


http://www.abbyyonline.com/Translate.aspx?lingvoaction=translate&VTI-GROUP=0&Ln=1&words=reset
http://www.abbyyonline.com/Translat...;53;63;69;65;6e;63;65;20;28;45;6e;2d;52;75;29


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 13, 2009)

Μόλις, ο Άρτζι Νταϊνόπουλος:
Οι συντάξεις *εγγυώνται από* το κράτος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Στο νήμα του συνονόματου τα 'χουν βάλει με τον φίλτατο Χρήστο, οπότε κι εγώ δεν θα πάω να τους χαρίσω το ωραίο που έγραψε σήμερα.

Παλαιότερα, είχε τρυπώσει στη «λέσχη των πλουσίων» του Φορμπς και ο αλήστου μνήμης Πάμπλο Εσκομπάρ, ο αποκαλούμενος και «*λόρδος της κοκαΐνης*» στην Κολομβία.

Βέβαια, εμείς συνήθως τους δίνουμε άλλο τίτλο, τους κάνουμε _βαρόνους_ και _αρχιβαρόνους_.

(Περιμένω να δω τον _warlord_ να γίνεται *_λόρδος του πολέμου_.)


----------



## crystal (Mar 14, 2009)

Μόλις τώρα, στο Gossip girl (στο Star). Η ηρωίδα έχει σύμπλεγμα κατωτερότητας, πιστεύει πως η φίλη της είναι καλύτερη, νιώθει πως χρειάζεται εκπαίδευση για να κατακτήσει κι αυτή το Μανχάταν και φαντάζεται τον εαυτό της ως Όντρει Χέμπορν στο _Ωραία μου κυρία_. Ντυμένη με λαϊκά ρούχα, σ' ένα δωμάτιο παλιάς εποχής, ο Χίγκινς υπαγορεύει _The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain_ και στον υπότιτλο διαβάζω: _Άσπρη πέτρα ξέξασπρη κι απ' τον ήλιο ξεξασπρότερη_! Σημειωτέον, από πίσω παίζει και η μουσική...


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 14, 2009)

crystal said:


> ο Χίγκινς υπαγορεύει _The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain_ και στον υπότιτλο διαβάζω: _Άσπρη πέτρα ξέξασπρη κι απ' τον ήλιο ξεξασπρότερη_! Σημειωτέον, από πίσω παίζει και η μουσική...



Εντάξει, αλλά αυτό αποτελεί μεταφραστική επιλογή (ασχέτως αν συμφωνεί κανείς μαζί της), καθώς υποθέτω ότι ο υποτιτλιστής ήθελε να δείξει ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με δυσπρόφερτη φράση. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα ασχετοσύνης.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2009)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Δεδομένου δε ότι πρόκειται για παρωδία, και όχι για το πρωτότυπο έργο, δεν με ξενίζει ιδιαίτερα. Απλώς, ίσως να μην είναι πολύ πετυχημένη επιλογή το ότι θεώρησε το The Rain in Spain ως γλωσσοδέτη, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ήταν άσκηση προφοράς.


----------



## crystal (Mar 14, 2009)

Διαφωνώ... Αφενός, η ηρωίδα δεν είχε κανένα θέμα προφοράς, αφετέρου, έχουμε να κάνουμε με δύο κατηγορίες θεατών: αυτοί που ξέρουν το μιούζικαλ κι αυτοί που δεν το ξέρουν και δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν τον συνειρμό ούτως ή άλλως. Για τους πρώτους και μόνο, πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να διατηρήσει την φράση, γιατί ο στίχος είναι γνωστός, είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι του έργου και κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν μπορείς να τον φας - ειδικά αφού από πίσω ακούγεται η μουσική. Και για όσους δεν το ήξεραν, το μόνο hint για να ψάξουν και να κάνουν την αντιστοίχιση θα ήταν αυτό...


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

*Και πάλι το κανάλι της Βουλής!*

Δεν παίζονται οι άνθρωποι. Δύο υποθέσεις εργασίας: αναθέτουν τους υποτιτλισμούς σε κάφρους, ή τους αναθέτουν σε κανακάρηδές τους κάφρους (ή οικονομική γυφτιά, δηλαδή --συγνώμη, κύριοι Γύφτοι!--, ή ρουσφέτι).

Από την αποψινή ωριαία ταινία του BBC για τον Γκορμπατσόφ, μόνο δύο δείγματα: 
Russian idyll = ρωσικό είδωλο
radical democrats = ριζοσπάστες δεξιοί.

Και πολλά άλλα, μόνο που έχουμε και δουλειές. Πάντως, για φτύσιμο είναι!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2009)

Κώστα μου, μαζί μ' αυτούς που αναθέτουν, τεράστια ευθύνη έχουν κι αυτοί που ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ότι μπορούν να μεταφράσουν. Μέχρι να τους πάρουν πρέφα οι υποψήφιοι εργοδότες, έχουν ήδη αφήσει το στίγμα τους σε μερικούς υποτίτλους που τους βλέπεις και σου φεύγει η μασέλα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2009)

Έβλεπα πρόσφατα τον 4ο κύκλο των Νοικοκυρών σε απόγνωση. Ο υποτιτλισμός ήταν γενικά πολύ προσεγμένος από κάθε άποψη και σαν σύνολο νομίζω ήταν πολύ καλή δουλειά. Ένα πράγμα μόνο μου έκανε εντύπωση. Κάθε φορά που κάποιος έλεγε wow! ή μετάφραση ήταν πόπο! 

Εγώ πάντα το ήξερα ως πωπώ! ή πω πω! Διαβάζοντας συνέχεια πόπο, αναρωτιόμουν αν είχε γίνει κανά μπλέξιμο. Το ΛΚΝ το έχει ως πόπο και ποπό. Με ωμέγα ούτε συζήτηση. Το ΛΝΕΓ τα έχει και τα τρία. Εμένα εξακολουθεί να μου φαίνεται αστείο πάντως.


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Κώστα μου, μαζί μ' αυτούς που αναθέτουν, τεράστια ευθύνη έχουν κι αυτοί που ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ότι μπορούν να μεταφράσουν. Μέχρι να τους πάρουν πρέφα οι υποψήφιοι εργοδότες, έχουν ήδη αφήσει το στίγμα τους σε μερικούς υποτίτλους που τους βλέπεις και σου φεύγει η μασέλα.


Μπα, Αλεξάντρα μου, τουλάχιστον στη Βουλή το έγκλημα είναι μακροχρόνιο, επομένως φταίει συντριπτικά ο εργοδότης, ο οποίος μάλιστα, όπως ξέρεις, στο τέλος υπογράφει κιόλας (Θεώρηση Υποτίτλων: Κανάλι της Βουλής [ή κάπως έτσι]).


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 16, 2009)

Είδα το Σάββατο το Mon Oncle του Jacques Tati στο Σινε+. Οι υπότιτλοι δεν είχαν καμιά σχέση με τα γαλλικά που ακούγονταν, ενώ σε πολλά σημεία έμπαιναν και αγγλικά ονόματα στους ήρωες αντί για τα γαλλικά. Γενικότερα δεν μπορούσα να βρω καμιά εξήγηση για το συνδυασμό αυτών που άκουγα με αυτά που έβλεπα, μέχρι που διάβασα το εξής:
_
Mon Oncle took nine months to shoot and one year to edit and post-dub. The film was shot simultaneously in French and English versions. Tati shot first in French and after getting the proper take would redo the shot with the actors repeating the lines phonetically in English. The result is a shorter English version (which Tati once claimed to prefer) and slight differences in camera angle and action._

Πήραν δηλαδή τους υπότιτλους του αγγλικού και τους έβαλαν στο γαλλικό. Σου λέει, η ίδια ταινία είναι, βρε αδερφέ. Δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω κανέναν από τα κοσμητικά επίθετα που μου έρχονται. Πρέπει όμως να πω ότι όποιος ευθύνεται γι' αυτό δεν είναι επαγγελματίας και πρέπει να σταματήσει αμέσως να αμείβεται.


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

Είδες τουλάχιστον ένα αριστούργημα. :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 16, 2009)

Η παίκτρια ενός reality show, η οποία μόλις αποκλείστηκε, λέει "I wish I had gone further". Και λέει ο υπότιτλος "Εύχομαι να είχα προχωρήσει περισσότερο." Ε, αν το ευχηθείς με όλη σου την καρδιά, μπορεί και να γινόταν!

Νομίζω ότι η μηχανική μετάφραση δεν χρειάζεται να βελτιωθεί άλλο. Πριν ακόμη καταφέρει να ξεπεράσει την ανθρώπινη εξυπνάδα, η ανθρώπινη βλακεία έχει ξεπεράσει αυτή της μηχανικής μετάφρασης!


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Πήραν δηλαδή τους υπότιτλους του αγγλικού και τους έβαλαν στο γαλλικό. Σου λέει, η ίδια ταινία είναι, βρε αδερφέ. Δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω κανέναν από τα κοσμητικά επίθετα που μου έρχονται. Πρέπει όμως να πω ότι όποιος ευθύνεται γι' αυτό δεν είναι επαγγελματίας και πρέπει να σταματήσει αμέσως να αμείβεται.


Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πρέπει να σηκώνουμε καμιά φορά τη φωνή και στον... εισπράκτορα. Στα λεωφορεία, όταν διαμαρτυρόμασταν, π.χ. για καθυστέρηση, έλεγε ο εισπράκτορας: «Μα τι φταίω εγώ;» «Τα λέμε στην πεθερά, να τα ακούει η νύφη», απαντούσαμε.

Δηλαδή, σκέφτηκες να ζητήσεις πίσω τα λεφτά σου στο ταμείο; Δεν θα σου τα έδινε. Αλλά αν πηγαίνατε όλοι να τα ζητήσετε πίσω, κάποιο σούσουρο θα γινόταν.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή, σκέφτηκες να ζητήσεις πίσω τα λεφτά σου στο ταμείο; Δεν θα σου τα έδινε. Αλλά αν πηγαίνατε όλοι να τα ζητήσετε πίσω, κάποιο σούσουρο θα γινόταν.



[Διακριτικό σκούντηγμα]Στην τηλεόραση το είδε..[/Διακριτικό σκούντηγμα]


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Α, το Σινεπλάς δεν είναι αίθουσα, είναι το συνδρομητικό της ΕΡΤ, ναι; Να ζητήσεις πίσω τη συνδρομή σου! (Είπα κι εγώ, άρχισαν και στον κινηματογράφο οι κλοπές των υποτίτλων;)


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Α, το Σινεπλάς δεν είναι αίθουσα, είναι το συνδρομητικό της ΕΡΤ, ναι; Να ζητήσεις πίσω τη συνδρομή σου! (Είπα κι εγώ, άρχισαν και στον κινηματογράφο οι κλοπές των υποτίτλων;)



[Ξανά διακριτικό σκούντηγμα]Είναι τσάμπα, δεν πληρώνουμε συνδρομή..[/Ξανά διακριτικό σκούντηγμα]


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχει τζάμπα, αν δεν το ξέρετε ήδη. Την ΕΡΤ την πληρώνουμε στους λογαριασμούς και τα ιδιωτικά στις διαφημίσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Την ΕΡΤ την πληρώνουμε στους λογαριασμούς και τα ιδιωτικά στις διαφημίσεις.



Καλά τα ιδιωτικά που τα πληρώνουμε στις διαφημίσεις. Την ΕΡΤ όμως που την πληρώνουμε και στους λογαριασμούς ΚΑΙ στις διαφημίσεις (όταν και άμα θελήσουν να δείξουν την ταινία). Αντίστοιχα ξένα κανάλια, όπως π.χ. το αντιπαθητικό BBC σέβονται τουλάχιστον τους συνδρομητές τους και δεν βάζουν διαφημίσεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Άσε, καλά κάνουν τα δικά μας και βάζουν και διαφημίσεις, αλλιώς δεν έχεις ιδέα πόσους χαραμοφάηδες θα πληρώναμε μέσα από τους λογαριασμούς.



Το αντιπαθητικό BBC; Το αντιπαθητικό BBC; Για τη μεγάλη μου αγάπη μιλάς!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2009)

Ένα λάθος που συναντώ πάρα πολύ συχνά σε μεταφράσεις (και που πλέον με έχει εκνευρίσει πολύ για να το βάζω εδώ) είναι η απόδοση του complete και completion όταν αναφέρεται σε φόρμες και ερωτηματολόγια, ως "ολοκλήρωση". Συμπλήρωση είναι. Η _συμπλήρωση _του ερωτηματολογίου, όχι η ολοκλήρωσή του.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως ξέρω ότι τα υδροπλάνα πιάνουν σε λίμνες και σε ποτάμια χρόνια τώρα. (Στο μόνο μέρος στο οποίο δεν πιάνουν είναι η Βιστωνίδα διότι αναμένουν να διευθετηθεί οριστικά και αμετάκλητα το εάν πρόκειται για λίμνη ή λιμνοθάλασσα, ώστε να ξέρουν για τι πράμα να ζητήσουν άδεια από τον ελεγκτή εναέριας κυκλοφορίας: «Mayday, mayday, αναφέρω emergency λόγω κράτησης αμφοτέρων των κινητήρων, ζητώ άδεια για αναγκαστική προσλίμνωση... ε, προσλιμνοθαλάσσωση... ε, προσάλωση... ε, προσυδάτωση... ε, δε πά' να μπιπ, στρέφω νότια του Λάγος να προσθαλασσωθώ στο Αιγαίο... ή μήπως το σωστό είναι "προσπελαγωθώ"... πάντως κύριε ελεγκτά το βέβαιο είναι ότι πελάγωσα!». Ε, και μέχρι να του εξηγήσει ο ελεγκτής ότι το Αιγαίο είναι "αρχιπέλαγος" κι όχι απλό "πέλαγος", οπότε πρόκειται για "προσαρχιπελάγωση", θα 'χει στουκάρει ο καψερός...)


[Σα να μου φαίνεται ότι θα γίνει ξέχωρο νήμα ετούτο το πολυθέμα.]

Εννοείται φυσικά ότι τα τσακάλια της ενημέρωσης, με αφορμή τη δεύτερη απόδραση Παλαιοκώστα, πρόσθεσαν στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο δύο νέες λέξεις που τις είχαμε ανάγκη ήδη από την εποχή της πρώτης του απόδρασης: προσταράτσωση και αποταράτσωση.

Η _προσταράτσωση_ έχει βέβαια και δεύτερη σημασία (ήδη ελληνιστική): "να καθίσεις σε τσιμπούσι με σκοπό να την κάνεις ταράτσα", με απώτατο έτυμον το λατ. _terra_ "γη", και πιθανότατα έτσι ασκήθηκε παρετυμολογική έλξη στο _πέλωρ_ και τράπηκε σε _τέλωρ_ που έδωσε τα _τέρας_, _τεράστιος_ (διότι όταν την κάνεις ταράτσα/terrazza, θα γίνεις τεράστιος σαν τη δική μου μπάκα στο τέλος). 

Η _προσποτάμωση_ έχει αντίθετο την _αποποτάμωση_, που δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με την _ανωποτάμωση_ "συστηματική υπέρβαση των ορίων λογικής ή ανοχής" (σύνθετο εκ συναρπαγής από το _άνω ποταμών_). Από δίπλα και το άνευ ποταμών "συστηματική υπέρβαση των ορίων τού υδροφόρου ορίζοντα | εξαντλητική άρδευση".


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2009)

Ο τηλεψυχολόγος Ορέστης στο Alter:

Ένα υγιές ζευγάρι χρειάζεται υγιές άτομα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2009)

Έχουμε πει πολλές φορές για τα παθήματά μου από επιμελητές/διορθωτές υποτίτλων. Μερικά είναι αστεία, άλλα όχι και τόσο. Σήμερα θυμήθηκα κάτι που εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία "είμαστε σοβαροί τώρα;"

Μια από τις ξένες εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού χρησιμοποιεί δύο διορθωτές για κάθε ταινία. Ο δεύτερος διορθωτής προφανώς μπορεί να βρει λάθη που δεν εντόπισε ο πρώτος, αλλά επίσης να συμφωνήσει ή να διαφωνήσει με κάποιες διορθώσεις του πρώτου. Πρόσφατα μού έστειλαν για δεύτερη διόρθωση μια ταινία που ήταν γεμάτη λάθη. Ο πρώτος διορθωτής κάποια στιγμή βαρέθηκε να διορθώνει κι έτσι άφησε τα μισά. (Την ασυνειδησία του μπορώ να τη συζητήσω σε άλλο νήμα, με σοβαρό περιεχόμενο.) Εδώ θα σας πω για μια από τις διορθώσεις του που μάλλον τον κατατάσσει στα άτομα που δεν μπορείς να τα πάρεις σοβαρά.

Μια φράση ήταν γραμμένη σε italics, για τους γνωστούς λόγους που έχουμε στις ταινίες, π.χ. ο διάλογος εκτυλίσσεται off-screen. Ο ευφάνταστος συνάδελφος, λοιπόν, τι βρήκε ότι χρειαζόταν διόρθωση και το έγραψε στις παρατηρήσεις; *"The dash should also be in italics"*. Δηλαδή:

-Hello.
-_Hello, it's me._

Και πού το είδε ο αθεόφοβος ότι η παύλα δεν ήταν σε italics; Επειδή στο software της εταιρείας, τα italics χρωματίζονται μπλε. Είδε λοιπόν ότι η παύλα δεν ήταν μπλε, ήταν μαύρη. Η δική μου απάντηση στην παρατήρησή του ήταν, "Only as a joke, right?"

Τα σχόλια δικά σας. Και να μου διευκρινίσει κάποιος πώς μοιάζουν οι παύλες σε italics και τα αποσιωπητικά σε italics. (Μη μου πείτε ότι είναι μπλε, αυτό το ξέρω.)


----------



## crystal (Mar 20, 2009)

(δεν λέω αυτό που σκέφτηκα, είναι πρωί ακόμα)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2009)

crystal said:


> (δεν λέω αυτό που σκέφτηκα, είναι πρωί ακόμα)


Είναι μπλε, φαντάζομαι


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2009)

Με *παύλες μπλε*, λοιπόν, ασχολείται ο εν λόγω διορθωτής... 
Πες μου ότι ήταν κι επεισόδιο απ' τα στρουμφάκια, να δέσει το πράμα! 
«Δεν είναι σοβαρός» το μόνο ουσιαστικό σχόλιο που χωρεί εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> «Δεν είναι σοβαρός» το μόνο ουσιαστικό σχόλιο που χωρεί εδώ.


Αξίζει κάποια στιγμή να σας δείξω ποια λάθη άφησε απείραχτα αφότου βαρέθηκε και σταμάτησε να "διορθώνει".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2009)

Ναι, διότι κάτι τέτοιοι «επαγγελματίες» μπορούν να κάνουν ζημιά σε σοβαρά και συγκροτημένα παιδιά που ασχολούνται με μετάφραση κι υποτιτλισμό.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 20, 2009)

Στο σημερινό House M.D. ένας γιατρός θέλοντας να πει στην ασθενή οτι είναι υπερπροστατευτική και καταπιεστική μητέρα, λέει _you are always looking over your daughter's shoulder _και εκείνη απαντά (περίπου): _the world would be better if people act as mama was looking over their shoulders_. Ο μεταφραστής γράφει: _Ο κόσμος θα ήταν καλύτερος αν όλοι φέρονταν σαν μητέρες!_

Η έκφραση look over one's shoulder συνήθως σημαίνει έχω το νου μου, φυλάγομαι, έτσι;
Εδώ μάλλον εννοεί οτι είναι συνέχεια πάνω από το κεφάλι της κόρης της και ελέγχει κάθε τι που κάνει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 21, 2009)

> from the "civil war" to Greece's entrance to the European Financial Community


Ξεχάσαμε την EOK/EEC.
(Τα εισαγωγικά στον Εμφύλιο, ιστορικό μυστήριο. Δεν φταίει ο Δίπυλος πάντως :) )


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 22, 2009)

Παιδική σειρά χρησιμοποιεί σ' ένα επεισόδιο τη διάσημη φράση από το Dragnet "the names have been changed to protect the innocent." Οι innocent στη μεταγλώττιση έγιναν "οι αδαείς", αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι οι αδαείς έμειναν απροστάτευτοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 22, 2009)

Όχι, Λέξο. Στο επάγγελμα της μετάφρασης οι "αδαείς" καταφέρνουν με κάποιον μυστήριο τρόπο να είναι στο απυρόβλητο (ή στο απυροβόλητο, σύμφωνα με τη διάσημη προκήρυξη).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2009)

Στη μεταγλώττιση του DVD Leroy & Stitch το _*car pool*_ αποδίδεται «αυτοκίνητο πισίνας». Μετάφραση βρίθουσα πισινών... Παρεμπ, *carpooling = συνεπιβατισμός*.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ... το _*car pool*_ αποδίδεται «αυτοκίνητο πισίνας». Μετάφραση βρίθουσα πισινών...


Ούτε καν «πισίνα αυτοκινήτων»! Μα λάθος στο λάθος;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2009)

Να φανταστείς ότι ο Πλίκλι αναφέρεται διαρκώς στο «college carpool vehicle» κι αυτό γίνεται το αυτοκίνητο πισίνας του κολεγίου!


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 23, 2009)

Επίθεση πλοίου στη Σομαλία


Διευκρίνιση: πρόκειται για ένα πλοίο που δέχτηκε επίθεση ανοιχτά της Σομαλίας και όχι για ένα πλοίο που έκανε ντου στη Σομαλία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Επίθεση πλοίου στη Σομαλία


Πάει, χάθηκε το λάθος, διορθώθηκε! «Επίθεση πειρατών σε φορτηγό πλοίο» λέει τώρα. Οπότε: τεκμηριώνετε! Είτε με iterasi είτε με εικόνα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2009)

"A FedEx cargo plane." 
Πώς μεταφράστηκε αυτό από τα σαΐνια της ΝΕΤ; 
"Ένα ομοσπονδιακό μεταγωγικό αεροπλάνο."


----------



## larvatus_prodeo (Mar 24, 2009)

Έχετε σκεφτεί ποτέ πόσο αντιδεοντολογικά και αντισυναδελφικά είναι όλα αυτά τα σχόλια; Έχετε σκεφτεί ποτέ πόσο ελιτίστικα ακούγονται; Έχετε σκεφτεί ποτέ πώς θα μας φαινόταν αν κάτι αντίστοιχο γινότανε σε άλλα επαγγέλματα; Αν υπήρχε μια ιστοσελίδα που ο ένας μηχανικός θα έκανε πλάκα με τον άλλον, όπου ο ένας γιατρός θα γελοιοποιούσε τους άλλους λέγοντας ότι δεν είναι άξιοι να ασκούν το επάγγελμά τους κλπ; Προσωπικά έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω όλες αυτές τις ειρωνείες, από παντογνώστες υποθέτω, που δεν έκαναν ποτέ λάθη και που σπάνε πλάκα με τα λάθη των υπολοίπων. Είμαι όμως βέβαιος ότι έχουν κάνει ουκ ολίγες "γκάφες", με τη διαφορά όμως ότι αυτούς τους αντιμετώπισαν με διακριτικότητα και κατανόηση και όχι με ειρωνείες. Και τέλος πάντων, καλό θα είναι όσοι επιδίδονται στο συγκεκριμένο σπορ να έχουν υπόψη τους ότι αναφέρονται σε εργαζόμενους, που δουλεύουν κάτω από τις γνωστές σε όλους μας συνθήκες και όχι με τις συνθήκες που θα ήθελαν ή ενδεχομένως με τις συνθήκες που δουλεύουν αυτοί που έχουν την πολυτέλεια να μεταφράζουν αψεγάδιαστα 20 σελίδες τον χρόνο και να σπάνε πλάκα με εκείνους που μεταφράζουν 20 και 30 σελίδες την ημέρα. Διότι όπως λάθη δεν κάνει μόνο όποιος δεν κάνει τίποτα, ομοίως μεταφραστικές γκάφες (ή άλλες συναφείς με τη γλώσσα) δεν κάνει μόνον όποιος δεν μεταφράζει τίποτα. Ας το έχουμε υπόψη μας αυτό. Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι δεν θίχτηκα προσωπικά. Απλώς κουράστηκα να διαβάζω όλες αυτές τις ειρωνείες μιας παρέας που κατά τα άλλα δηλώνει ότι θέλει να συνδικαλιστεί. Αναρωτιέμαι με ποιον τρόπο και εναντίον ποιου. Εναντίον των "κακών" συναδέλφων της;


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2009)

Αγαπητέ larvatus καλώς ήρθες. 
Το θέμα που βάζεις είναι σοβαρό και το έχουμε σκεφτεί όλοι μας, ακόμα κι ένας, όπως εγώ, που κάνει κομπολόι με μεταφραστικά μαργαριτάρια.

Τρία πράγματα που ίσως δεν έχεις σκεφτεί:
* Η επισήμανση των λαθών έχει σαφώς εκπαιδευτικό χαρακτήρα -κι έπειτα, σ' αυτήν εδώ την ενότητα τουλάχιστον, η κριτική γίνεται στα λάθη και όχι στους ανθρωπους που τα έκαναν.
* Σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου επισημαίνονται λάθη, τα έχουν κάνει μη μεταφραστές κι αν η εφημερίδα είχε πάρει μεταφραστή δεν θα τα είχε κάνει
* Ο γιατρός έχει γίνει γιατρός επειδή η πολιτεία του έδωσε μια άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος. Στο δικό μας το επάγγελμα, που είναι εντελώς ανοιχτό, η επισήμανση των μεταφραστικών ατοπημάτων προστατεύει τους ευσυνείδητους και καλούς συναδέλφους.

Κι επειδή το θέμα έχει ψωμί, προτείνω να μετακινηθεί σε ιδιαίτερο νήμα.


Admin: Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται σε άλλο νήμα. (Σε τούτο εδώ μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε όπως πριν.)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2009)

Είμαι στον ιστότοπο του ΟΑΣΑ (http://www.oasa.gr/index.asp?pageid=393) και διαβάζω:






Είναι σωστή εδώ η χρήση τού *θεραπαινίδες* (και μάλιστα μόνο το θηλυκό!... εκτός κι αν ο συντάκτης το πέρασε για πληθυντικό τού _(ο) θεραπαινίδης_*) για να περιγραφούν οι συνοδοί των αναπήρων πολέμου; Είμαι της γνώμης πως όχι. Το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει:

*θεράποντας* ο [θerápondas] O5 θηλ. *θεραπαινίδα* [θerapeníδa] O26 *:* *1.* υπηρέτης, στην αρχαιότητα. *2α. *(μτφ., λόγ.) για πνευματική δραστηριότητα ή για θεσμό, όταν υπηρετεί σκοπούς που έρχονται σε σύγκρουση με τη δική τους αυτοτέλεια: _Tο Mεσαίωνα οι επιστήμες υπήρξαν θεραπαινίδες της θεολογίας._ *β. *(μτφ.) αυτός που θεραπεύει2β κτ., κυρίως για καλές τέχνες, γράμματα ή επιστήμες: _Oι θεράποντες της σύγχρονης ποίησης._ || (μειωτ.): _Θεράποντες της επιστήμης που καταντούν θεράποντες πολιτικών σκοπιμοτήτων._ [λόγ. < αρχ. _θεράπων,_ αιτ. _-οντα_ `ακόλουθος, υπηρέτης΄· λόγ. < αρχ. _θεραπαινίς,_ αιτ. _-ίδα _`μικρή υπηρέτρια΄]


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2009)

Μια και μιλάει για αναπήρους πολέμου, που αν θυμάσαι, στις παρελάσεις τους σπρώχνουν κάποιες εθελόντριες του ΕΕΣ, μήπως έχει καθιερωθεί γι' αυτές ο όρος "θεραπαινίδες"; Αλλιώς, αν εννοεί απλώς "συνοδοί", φυσικά και θα είναι λάθος να ονομάζει όλους τους συνοδούς "θεραπαινίδες".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2009)

Πάντως ο ιστότοπος του ΕΕΣ δεν βρήκα να γράφει κάτι για θεραπαινίδες. Αλλά ο όρος πρέπει να αναφέρεται σε παλαιούς σχετικούς νόμους (Ν.362/43, Α.Ν.1324/49) και κατόπιν παρέμεινε και σε πιο πρόσφατη νομοθεσία (όπως λχ στον Ν.571/77 κλπ), μαζί με τη διάκριση για το φύλο, χωρίς να έχει περάσει στα λεξικά η συγκεκριμένη σημασία. Εδώ και από το ΛΝΕΓ:
*θεραπαινίδα* (η) lαρχ.Ι 1. η γυναίκα που χρησιμοποιείται για τις oικιακές εργασίες ΣΥΝ. υπηρέτρια, παραδουλεύτρα, οικονόμος 2. (μτφ.) καθετί που έχει βοηθητικό ρόλο: _η γλωσσολογία ήταν η ~ τής φιλoλογίας_ || _τον Μεσαίωνα η φιλοσοφία εθεωρείτο ~ τής θεολογίας_ (ancilla theologiae). ΣΧΟΛΙΟ λ. _δούλος_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Το κενό είναι των λεξικών, μια και έτσι αναφέρεται στον Νόμο (και κάπως καλύτερα):

Οι αξιωματικοί Πολεμικής Διαθεσιμότητος, οι ανάπηροι πολέμου γενικώς και οι προς τούτοις εξομοιουμένοι δια του Ν. 4471/65 ανάπηροι ειρηνικής περιόδου Ν. 1370/44 Αξιωματικοί και Οπλίται όλων των όπλων και των Σωμάτων Ασφαλείας, ως και *οι θεράποντες και θεραπαινίδες αναπήρων* πολέμου ολικής αναπηρίας 100%, ανεξαρτήτως εάν συνοδεύουν ή ου αυτούς, επιτρέπεται τη επιδείξει της αποδεικνυούσης την ιδιότητά των υπηρεσιακής ταυτότητός των, να ταξιδεύωσι ελευθέρως δια των αστικών λεωφορείων.
(ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΥ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ - Γ-132309/4842 - 1970)

1. Οι Ανάπηροι Πολέμου αξιωματικοί και οπλίται και αι θεραπαινίδες αυτών, δικαιούνται ατελούς εισόδου εις τα Δημόσια Θεάματα, (Θέατρα και Κινηματογράφους) πλην των Κυριακών. 
ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ - 1324 - 1949

ι) Οι αξιωματικοί, υπαξιωματικοί και οπλίται ανάπηροι πολέμου, οι έχοντες αναπηρίαν 25% και άνω, και αι εν στολή θεραπαινίδες συνοδοί των εκ τούτων βαρείας αναπηρίας.
ΝΟΜΟΣ - 2366 - 1953


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2009)

Για αυτή την καημένη που πέθανε από καρκίνο στα 27 της, ο παπάς που την πάντρεψε δήλωσε:
Jade has become for us, so many different things, a saint from Upshire and a princess from Bermondsey, an exemplar of biblical proportions.


Στη χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία, ο ΧρΜιχαηλίδης γράφει:
Ο αιδεσιμώτατος Τζόναθαν Μπλέικ, ο οποίος τον περασμένο μήνα είχε τελέσει τον γάμο της (τελευταία της επιθυμία, προτού παραδοθεί στην αναπόφευκτη πορεία της προς τον θάνατο), είπε γι' αυτήν τότε: «Η Τζέιντ, είναι για μας μια αγία από το Απτον, μια πριγκίπισσα από το Μπέρμοντσι, μια θεά βιβλικών διαστάσεων»!

Εκτός του ότι ο αιδεσιμότατος δεν το είπε "τότε" αλλά "τώρα", και εκτός του ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το Upshire (όπου κατοικούσε η Τζέιντ, ενώ είχε γεννηθεί στο Μπέρμοντσι) μεταφράζεται σε Άπτον, απορώ πώς το exemplar μεταφράζεται σε "θεά".

Καμιά ιδέα για τον τρόπο γέννησης του λάθους; Και γενικά, το "μια θεά βιβλικών διαστάσεων" σας ακούγεται καλά; Δεν είναι λιγάκι οξύμωρο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2009)

sarant said:


> ...εκτός του ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το Upshire (όπου κατοικούσε η Τζέιντ, ενώ είχε γεννηθεί στο Μπέρμοντσι) μεταφράζεται σε Άπτον, απορώ πώς το exemplar μεταφράζεται σε "θεά".


Για το πρώτο έχω μια καλή εξήγηση: παρακολούθησε τη συζήτηση για το —shire και σκέφτηκε «Πού να πάω να μπλέξω σε τέτοια;». Άπσερ; Απσάιρ; Κάν' το Άπτον, ποιος θα το καταλάβει; (Που σημαίνει ότι δεν διαβάζει ακόμα εσένα.)

Η «θεά» είναι ελεύθερο, πηγαίνει παρέα με το «αγία» και το «πριγκίπισσα» (τι, δεν έχει θεές στη Βίβλο;). Εναλλακτικά, μπορεί να φταίει και η κλίση του γονάτου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για το πρώτο έχω μια καλή εξήγηση: παρακολούθησε τη συζήτηση για το —shire και σκέφτηκε «Πού να πάω να μπλέξω σε τέτοια;». Άπσερ; Απσάιρ; Κάν' το Άπτον, ποιος θα το καταλάβει; (Που σημαίνει ότι δεν διαβάζει ακόμα εσένα.) Εναλλακτικά, μπορεί να φταίει και η κλίση του γονάτου.



Πιο σατανική εξήγηση: ο δημοσιογράφος πήρε το μπατσελορ του στο Λονδίνο και θυμάται ότι Απτον και Μπέρμονσι είναι κοντά, λάθος έκανε ό παπάς, η κοπέλλα πήγε από τη μια γειτονιά στη διπλανή, ας το διορθώσουμε. 
Έτσι εξηγείται κι η ελεύθερη μετάφραση- απόδοση στη συνέχεια.


----------



## NatCat (Mar 24, 2009)

Eκεί που έψαχνα ένα τηλέφωνο στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο, βρήκα αυτό. Προς στιγμήν, νόμισα ότι ήταν εργαστήριο κλωνοποίησης προβάτων (βλ. Dolly) αλλά έπεσα έξω.






Τελικά αυτά τα lab, lamp, lamb, lump έχουν κάψει πολύ κόσμο. (Lamp on the spit, anyone?)

Έδιτ: Υπενθυμίζω με αυτή την ευκαιρία ότι στο lamb το b είναι άφωνο.


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2009)

Δεν βρίσκω το λινκ στο παραπάνω.


----------



## NatCat (Mar 25, 2009)

??? Εγώ το βλέπω κανονικά. 

Διαθέσιμο και εδώ:

http://www.pbase.com/nat13/image/110575804


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 25, 2009)

Όχι πια λάθοι, μόνο πάθοι.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 25, 2009)

NatCat said:


> ??? Εγώ το βλέπω κανονικά.
> 
> Διαθέσιμο και εδώ:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/nat13/image/110575804



Πολλά παρόμοια (κάποια από τα οποία είναι πολύ καλά) έχει εδώ:

Headlines


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2009)

Σκάι (και πλαντάει), προχθές το βράδυ εν μέσω ζάπινγκ, νεανική ταινία (Αμερικάνικη, βέβαια), ρωτάει ο νεαρός φοιτητής τη νεαρά (φοιτήτρια):

Πάμε για καφέ το απόγευμα;
Κι εκείνη απαντά:
Δεν μπορώ, έχω μάθημα για τα *εδώδιμα εθνικά προϊόντα*!

Τι εννοούσε ο ποιητής (υποτιτλιστής); Ποια είναι αυτά τα εδώδιμα εθνικά προϊόντα, άραγε;

*Gross National Product* 

άκουσαν τ' αυτιά μου... και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου!


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2009)

Gross! Και καθόλου... εδώδιμο (δηλ. δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα).


Αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να έχει σχέση με το «εδώδιμα και αποικιακά» να δεις.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Gross! Και καθόλου... εδώδιμο (δηλ. δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα).
> 
> 
> Αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να έχει σχέση με το «εδώδιμα και αποικιακά» να δεις.


 
Κι εμένα εκεί πήγε ο νους μου (λες να είναι διαστροφή, στα εδώδιμα-αποικιακά δηλ. grocery, οπότε να η ερμηνεία!

Μα, τελικά, δεν είναι πιο δύσκολο να μαγειρεύει κάποιος συνειρμικά ορισμούς άγνωστων στον ίδιο όρων παρά να το ψάξει σε τόσα πια μέσα που διαθέτουμε σήμερα και να βρει τη σωστή απάντηση σε ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα;

Εκτός αν δεν είχε σενάριο οπότε έτσι το άκουσε, ή το σενάριο ήταν κακοφτιαγμένο κι έγραφε όντως grocery... Αλλά και πάλι, δεν ξενίζει το γεγονός ότι φοιτήτρια οικονομικών επιστημών έχει μάθημα για τα εδώδιμα εθνικά προϊόντα; 

Στην πάλαι ποτέ Βιομηχανική, δηλαδή, θα είχε μάθημα για τη φασολάδα;
Εθνικό προϊόν, εδώδιμο, άσε που θυμάμαι τα φασόλια στο τσουβάλι με τη σέσουλα σε κατάστημα με την επιγραφή "Εδώδιμα-Αποικιακά" (πολλά λέω, αποκαλύπτω την ηλικία μου...)


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2009)

Υπάρχει μια άλλη εκδοχή: να μπέρδεψε το εδώδιμος με το εγχώριος (που είναι από _εδώ_), όπως είχε κάνει ο Καρατζαφέρης και μια γνωστή δημοσιογράφος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2009)

Αυτό εννοούσα (εγώ τουλάχιστον) — επειδή, παλιά τουλάχιστον, ακούγαμε _εδώ_διμα παρέα με τα αποικιακά και θεωρούσαμε ότι είναι τα εγχώρια ως αντίθετα των αποικιακών. Οπότε, από την ανάμνηση του εγχώριου προϊόντος φτάσαμε εδώ στα εδώδιμα. Κυριολεκτικά, your Freudian slip is showing.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2009)

συγγνώμη που θα παρεμβάλω μια ερώτηση, αλλά καθότι άσχετος με τα οικονομικά, ΑΕΠ και Εγχώριο Προϊόν είναι ταυτόσημοι όροι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2009)

Το ΑΕΠ συνήθως σημαίνει πλέον το Ακαθάριστο Εγχώριο Προϊόν (και όχι το Εθνικό). Το GDP διαφέρει από το GNP κυρίως στον τρόπο που υπολογίζουν τα εισοδήματα του εξωτερικού.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gross_domestic_product#GDP_vs_GNP


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2009)

OK, ευχαριστώ!
Πάντως, το δικό μας ήταν πάντα Grossly Ακαθάριστο το Εθνικό και το Εγχώριο Προϊόν...;)


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 26, 2009)

Από τους υπότιτλους της ταινίας "The International" που προβάλλεται στους κινηματογράφους:

"...για να μην πέθανε άδικα."

"..στον πηγεμό για το αεροδρόμιο."


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2009)

Αυτό το "για να μην πέθανε άδικα" μού μυρίζει Ανθόνιο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Από τους υπότιτλους της ταινίας "The International" που προβάλλεται στους κινηματογράφους:
> 
> "..στον πηγεμό για το αεροδρόμιο."


Το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι ότι εννοούσε "στο δρόμο" ή "στη διαδρομή" προς το αεροδρόμιο; Γιατί λέξη _πηγεμός_ υπάρχει, με τη δική της σημασία.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι ότι εννοούσε "στο δρόμο" ή "στη διαδρομή" προς το αεροδρόμιο; Γιατί λέξη _πηγεμός_ υπάρχει, με τη δική της σημασία.



Είναι θέμα στιλ, Zaz. Θα μπορούσε να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί κάτι "κομψότερο", όπως αυτά που πρότεινες. Και μιλάμε, βέβαια, πάντα για το δικό μου γλωσσικό αίσθημα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 26, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό το "για να μην πέθανε άδικα" μού μυρίζει Ανθόνιο.


Και ότι ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω «σαν βγεις στον πηγεμό για τον Ανθόνιο, φρόντισε να έχεις πάρει μεταφραστή που να μη βαριέται να ανοίξει λεξικό»


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2009)

> ...φρόντισε να έχεις πάρει μεταφραστή που να μη βαριέται να ανοίξει λεξικό.


Επίσης φρόντισε να παίρνεις μεταφραστή που να ξέρει καλά την ξένη γλώσσα, ώστε να καταλαβαίνει, 
1) πότε το honesty πρέπει να μεταφραστεί "ειλικρίνεια", και πότε "τιμιότητα". Άλλο ειλικρινής και άλλο τίμιος.
2) ότι η λέξη function στα μαθηματικά συνήθως μεταφράζεται "συνάρτηση" και όχι "λειτουργία". 
3) όταν συναντάς μαθηματικές έννοιες που δεν ξέρεις πώς μεταφράζονται, ψάχνεις να βρεις τη σωστή μετάφραση, δεν εφευρίσκεις δική σου απόδοση. 

Μιλάω για την ταινία A Beautiful Mind που προβλήθηκε χτες και κυριολεκτικά κατακρεουργήθηκε στους υποτίτλους.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 26, 2009)

Καλά, αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα: ανοίγω το δίγλωσσο λεξικό μου (σιγά μην τρέχω στα μονόγλωσσα για να βρω περισσότερες έννοιες) και γράφω την πρώτη έννοια που βρίσκω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 26, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> . Μιλάω για την ταινία A Beautiful Mind που προβλήθηκε χτες και κυριολεκτικά *κατακρεουργήθηκε* στους υποτίτλους.


Άσχετο (μου το θύμησες):
Πρόωρα χαμένος ποδοσφαιριστής και προπονητής (οπότε ας μην πούμε τώρα), σε ζωντανή συνέντευξη απαντά στο ερώτημα "Πώς νιώθει ο ποδοσφαιριστής απέναντι στον αντίπαλο όταν μπαίνει στο γήπεδο;"
-Κακά τα ψέματα, ο ποδοσφαριστής μπαίνει για να κατακρεουργήσει τον αντίπαλο.
-Ω! (με τρόμο), "να κατακρεουργήσει"!
-Με την καλή έννοια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 28, 2009)

Χαριτωμένο γιατί έπεσαν μαζί


> Την προσπάθεια έκτακτης σύγκλισης της Συγκλήτου


από ΕΡΤ ονλάιν


----------



## sarant (Mar 28, 2009)

Πάνω-πάνω στον skai.gr:
Το μεγαλύτερο οικολογικό – συμμετοχικό *γεγονός του πλανήτη είναι γεγονός*. Σε λιγότερο από 24 ώρες (στις 20:30 ώρα Ελλάδος του Σαββάτου) περίπου ένα δισεκατομμύριο άνθρωποι σε όλο τον πλανήτη θα κάνουν την ίδια ακριβώς κίνηση: θα σβήσουν για μία ώρα τα φώτα.

(http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=115752)


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2009)

Το πήρε το μάτι μου, σε ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα από την κουζίνα (ναι, κάνω και γρήγορα περάσματα, δεν κατασκηνώνω εκεί). Πρέπει να ήταν από την ταινία του Αλέν Ρενέ _Θέλω να γυρίσω σπίτι_ (_I Want to Go Home_).

*My master's thesis!* λέει μια κυρία.

*Η διατριβή του δασκάλου μου!* έγραψε από κάτω. Έγραψε!

(Είναι αυτό που υποβάλλουν μετά τον... βαθμό του εργένη.)


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 29, 2009)

sarant said:


> Πάνω-πάνω στον skai.gr:
> Το μεγαλύτερο οικολογικό – συμμετοχικό *γεγονός του πλανήτη είναι γεγονός*. Σε λιγότερο από 24 ώρες (στις 20:30 ώρα Ελλάδος του Σαββάτου) περίπου ένα δισεκατομμύριο άνθρωποι σε όλο τον πλανήτη θα κάνουν την ίδια ακριβώς κίνηση: θα σβήσουν για μία ώρα τα φώτα.
> 
> (http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=115752)



Τέτοια γράφονται και από πιο μορφωμένους: 

"*The mechanism most favoured for the mechanism* was the so-called 'gun method'."

(Από έγγραφο που δίνει περιληπτικά την κατάσταση της έρευνας πάνω στην ατομική βόμβα τον Απρίλη του 1943 στο Λος Άλαμος).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2009)

Το είχαμε αναφέρει κάπου στις προηγούμενες γκάφες, αλλά να το πάλι, ολοζώντανο, από το Zougla.gr. 

Βέβαια, ένα παιδί του Δημοτικού μπορεί να ακούει το "πρόσω ολοταχώς" και να νομίζει ότι λένε "προς ολοταχώς". Αλλά εδώ δεν πρόκειται για παιδιά του Δημοτικού, σωστά; Υποτίθεται ότι έχουν διαβάσει και μερικές σελίδες γραπτό λόγο πριν πάρουν το πολυπόθητο χαρτί της ιδιωτικής σχολής δημοσιογραφίας.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2009)

Βάλε κι ένα «πως» στη θέση τού ορθού «πώς», και χωλή στίξη κι ένα ενωτικό που απουσιάζει...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2009)

Είχα προσθέσει και το εξής σχόλιο, αλλά μετά το έβγαλα:
Προτίμησα να κάνω ότι δεν βλέπω το "πως" που έπρεπε να είναι "πώς" και τη στίξη που έχει κατεβεί σε απεργία...


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 2, 2009)

Για βουκολικούς αναγνώστες.

Πουτ δε κιντ ντάουν σλόλι.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Για βουκολικούς αναγνώστες.
> 
> Πουτ δε κιντ ντάουν σλόλι.


Η "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΝΗ επιφυλακή" είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Η μηχανική μετάφραση τώρα δικαιώνεται!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 2, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι το έχουμε πει και το έχουμε ξαναπεί και όλοι το ξέρουν. Αφού όμως όλοι το ξέρουν γιατί εξακολουθούν να λένε (στις ταινίες και όχι μόνο) τα αγγλικά chips (με ή χωρίς ψάρι), πατατάκια;

Υ.Γ. Τώρα θα μου πεις πάλι καλά που δεν τα είπαν πεφρυγμένα γεώμηλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω. Εγώ πάντως τα λέω "πατάτες". Πατατάκια (ή τσιπς) λέω τα crisps.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 2, 2009)

Από το χθεσινό Boston Legal:

συγκλητικός υποψήφιος (congressional candidate)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Η "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΝΗ επιφυλακή" είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Η μηχανική μετάφραση τώρα δικαιώνεται!



Είναι τόσο εξωφρενικό που φαίνεται σαν κάποιος φαρσέρ να κρύβεται πίσω από όλα αυτά...
_
...θα θελήσουν επίσης μια πλήρη περιγραφή συμπεριλαμβανομένου του βάρους, ύψος, *τι μπορεί να ήταν_ φορώ, τρίχα και μάτι χρωματίζω*, και εάν αυτός έχω οποιος δήποτε σημάδι ή διακρίνω σημάδι._


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Από σενάριο ταινίας που μου δόθηκε για υποτιτλισμό:

Στο κείμενο βλέπουμε:
 Rome 54 A.D.
Και η επεξήγηση που απευθύνεται στους μεταφραστές:
54 A.D.: 54 years After the Death of Christ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Στο κείμενο βλέπουμε:
> Rome 54 A.D.
> Και η επεξήγηση που απευθύνεται στους μεταφραστές:
> 54 A.D.: 54 years After the Death of Christ.



Μνημονικό τέχνασμα για αλατίνιστους υποτιτλιστές,


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2009)

Ναι, μόνο που τους στέλνει καμιά τριανταριά χρόνια μπροστά...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μνημονικό τέχνασμα για αλατίνιστους υποτιτλιστές,


Μακάρι να ήταν αυτό, αλλά μάλλον το άτομο που ανέλαβε να μεταγράψει το σενάριο ακούγοντας τους διαλόγους της ταινίας κυκλοφορεί ανάμεσά μας (στο Λος Άντζελες) νομίζοντας ότι το A(nno) D(omini) είναι τα αρχικά του After Death.
Άσε που ισχύει κι αυτό που λέει ο Ζαζ, ότι το A.D. είναι από τη γέννηση του Χριστού, όχι από το θάνατο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, μόνο που τους στέλνει καμιά τριανταριά χρόνια μπροστά...



Λεπτομέρειες. Και τη γέννηση υποτίθεται ότι τη μετράμε με 4 χρόνια διαφορά.


Μα για τι πράγματα συζητάμε στις 2 p.m. / past morning...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Μα καλά, εκεί πέρα που μας έστειλες είναι περιβόλι! Κοιτάξτε τι βλέπουμε για το am και pm.

am means 'at morning' and pm means 'past morning'
after meridian and post meridian (!!!!!)

Μπήκε κι ένας σοβαρός και έγραψε:
Ante and post MERIDIEM. Where did so many people get the erroneous idea that the word is meridian?

Έλα, ντε, πού; Αφού είναι τόσο μορφωμένο το μέσο Αμερικανάκι (και το Ελληνόπουλο, θα έλεγα).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Και για να μην αδικούμε την επινοητικότητα των Ελλήνων μεταφραστών που έχουν κόψει διπλωματικές σχέσεις με τα λεξικά, βλέπουμε σε παρένθεση την εξής επεξήγηση στην ελληνική μετάφραση του σεναρίου για τη λέξη "riffraff" την οποία αφήνει αμετάφραστη, ριφ-ραφ.

Το ριφ-ραφ δε σημαίνει τίποτα, είναι μουσικό επιφώνημα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2009)

Και μετά αναρωτιέσαι αν αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει ενημερωθεί για την εφεύρεση του ίντερνετ...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και μετά αναρωτιέσαι αν αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει ενημερωθεί για την εφεύρεση του ίντερνετ...


Κάτι έχει ακούσει, αλλά δεν το βάζει στο σπίτι του για να μην του στέλνουν email και τον ενοχλούν.


----------



## curry (Apr 3, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και μετά αναρωτιέσαι αν αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει ενημερωθεί για την εφεύρεση του ίντερνετ...



Μερικές φορές, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ναι μεν έχει ενημερωθεί, αλλά δεν ξέρει τι να το κάνει. Ορισμένοι, άμα βρούνε κάτι στο Google, τέρμα, δεν το διασταυρώνουν, δεν κοιτάνε καν ποιος το έχει γράψει, αν είναι έγκυρος κλπ. Αρκεί που το βρήκε στο Google. Πώς λέγανε κάποτε (και λένε ακόμα) "μα το είπε η τηλεόραση"; Κάπως έτσι! ;)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Κάτι έχει ακούσει, αλλά δεν το βάζει στο σπίτι του για να μην του στέλνουν email και τον ενοχλούν.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 3, 2009)

curry said:


> Ορισμένοι, άμα βρούνε κάτι στο Google, τέρμα, δεν το διασταυρώνουν, δεν κοιτάνε καν ποιος το έχει γράψει, αν είναι έγκυρος κλπ. Αρκεί που το βρήκε στο Google.



Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. Βρομάει ο τόπος! Είναι οι ίδιοι που πιστεύουν ότι ο θεός είναι το Google.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Το ριφ-ραφ δε σημαίνει τίποτα, είναι *μουσικό* επιφώνημα.


Ε, δεν μπορείτε και να του καταλογίζετε τα πάντα, τουλάχιστον ήξερε το riff.



Palavra said:


> Και μετά αναρωτιέσαι αν αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει ενημερωθεί για την εφεύρεση του ίντερνετ...


Μα αρκούσε, όπως λέει κι Αλεξάνδρα, ένα λεξικό. Το έχει το Magenta Polylexicon, το έχει ο Σταφυλίδης, το έχει το RHWUD (αναφέρω απλώς τα τρία ηλεκτρονικά που 'χω στο λάπτοπ μου). Υποθέτω και τα καλά έντυπα λεξικά θα ληματογραφούν κι εκείνα το riffraff. Πόσο κάνει ένα λεξικό πια; Είναι δυνατόν να μην ανοίγουμε οι μεταφραστές ένα λεξικό για μια λέξη που μας είναι άγνωστη (άσε καλύτερα μην πιάσω κι εκείνες που _νομίζουμε_ ότι τις ξέρουμε...);


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Φαντάζομαι το έχουμε πει και το έχουμε ξαναπεί και όλοι το ξέρουν. Αφού όμως όλοι το ξέρουν γιατί εξακολουθούν να λένε (στις ταινίες και όχι μόνο) τα αγγλικά chips (με ή χωρίς ψάρι), πατατάκια;.



Γιατί έτσι λένε τις τηγανητές πατάτες 50 εκ. άνθρωποι, ενώ έτσι λένε τα πατατάκια 500 εκ. άνθρωποι. Οπότε σου λέει θα διορθώσουμε τη μειοψηφία με το ζόρι, να μάθουν να μιλάνε όπως θέλουμε εμείς.


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. Βρομάει ο τόπος! Είναι οι ίδιοι που πιστεύουν ότι ο θεός είναι το Google.



Μεταξύ αυτών κι αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι ξέρουν να χρησιμοποιούν ιντερνέτ και γκουγκλ κλπ
http://www.internetevolution.com/author.asp?section_id=562&doc_id=162543

Φίλος σε πανεπιστήμιο είχε φοιτητή που του έγραψε ότι δεν βρήκε τεχνικές πληροφορίες για το Μπλουτούθ. Είχε κοιτάξει μόνο μέσω Γκουγκλ στις σελίδες της Νόκια. Το καλύτερο; Ο φοιτητής συμπέρανε ότι για να μην το βρίσκει το Γκούγκλ  η τεχνολογία αυτή είναι επτασφράγιστο μυστικό.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Είναι δυνατόν να μην ανοίγουμε οι μεταφραστές ένα λεξικό για μια λέξη που μας είναι άγνωστη (άσε καλύτερα μην πιάσω κι εκείνες που _νομίζουμε_ ότι τις ξέρουμε...);


Χα! Γνωστή μου, απόφοιτος γαλλικής φιλολογίας, πριν από μερικά χρόνια: 
-Θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τη μετάφραση και κυρίως με τη νομική.
-Καλά [λέω εγώ], μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό κι αυτό. Τι λεξικά έχεις; [the million dollar question]
-Έχω τον Κάουφμαν [το γαλλοελληνικό αντίστοιχο του Σταυρόπουλου, για όσους δεν ξέρουν], ε δε χρειάζομαι και κανένα άλλο, αφού ξέρω πολύ καλά γαλλικά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. Βρομάει ο τόπος! Είναι οι ίδιοι που πιστεύουν ότι ο θεός είναι το Google.





SBE said:


> Μεταξύ αυτών κι αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι ξερουν να χρησιμοποιούν ιντερνέτ και γκουγκλ κλπ
> http://www.internetevolution.com/author.asp?section_id=562&doc_id=162543


Μα, αφού το γκουγκλ είναι θρησκεία (α) είναι το όπιο των λαών και (β) ισχύει το «πίστευε και μη ερεύνα». 




Palavra said:


> Χα! Γνωστή μου, απόφοιτος γαλλικής φιλολογίας, πριν από μερικά χρόνια:
> -Θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τη μετάφραση και κυρίως με τη νομική.
> -Καλά [λέω εγώ], μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό κι αυτό. Τι λεξικά έχεις; [the million dollar question]
> -Έχω τον Κάουφμαν [το γαλλοελληνικό αντίστοιχο του Σταυρόπουλου, για όσους δεν ξέρουν], ε δε χρειάζομαι και κανένα άλλο, αφού ξέρω πολύ καλά γαλλικά.


Κάτι ανάλογο (που δεν ξέρεις να γελάσεις ή να κλάψεις) είχε αναφέρει κάποτε κι η Αλεξάνδρα για υποτιτλιστή-wannabe.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Κάτι ανάλογο (που δεν ξέρεις να γελάσεις ή να κλάψεις) είχε αναφέρει κάποτε κι η Αλεξάνδρα για υποτιτλιστή-wannabe.


Ο δικός της ήταν ακόμα χειρότερος, δεν είχε καθόλου λεξικά


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Κάτι ανάλογο (που δεν ξέρεις να γελάσεις ή να κλάψεις) είχε αναφέρει κάποτε κι η Αλεξάνδρα για υποτιτλιστή-wannabe.


Εκείνος ήταν πιο προχωρημένος, δεν είχε κανένα λεξικό, αφού ήξερε πολύ καλά αγγλικά.

ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΩΝΤΑΙ!!!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 4, 2009)

Βασικά, αυτό δεν το θεωρώ γκάφα, αλλά για να μην ανοίγω άλλο νήμα...

Από τσελεμεντέ αγιορείτικης μαγειρικής: *αυγά σκράμπολ. *

Δεν είναι τόσο ωραίο σήμερα που εμείς πασχίζουμε να φέρουμε τη γλώσσα μας στα μέτρα του IPA και του ψευδο-RP (μπλιάχ), να πετυχαίνεις τόσο ωραίες ελληνοποιήσεις, γέννημα θρέμμα της ελληνικής ψυχής;

;)


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 4, 2009)

Μα το Άγιον Όρος είναι γνωστό κοσμοπολίτικο θέρετρο, οπότε είναι φυσικό στα κοντινένταλ πρωινά που παρέχουν οι μονές να περιλαμβάνονται και τα αυγά σκράμπολ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2009)

Όχι πως το σκέτο *σκραμπλ* είναι σωστό (εκτός αν είναι επιτραπέζιο), αλλά πόσοι τολμούν να γράψουν _σκραμπλντ_ (ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, _σκράμπλεντ_);

Από την άλλη, η ομάδα μου θα πάρει πάλι το ντάμπολ φέτος;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2009)

Ναι, φυσικά κι εφέτος η ομάδα σου θα γίνει νταμπολούχος.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 7, 2009)

Από το μέτωπο του πολύπαθου short list:

(σημερινή είδηση στο in.gr)

Οι *μικρές λίστες* υποψηφίων για τα λογοτεχνικά βραβεία του περιοδικού Διαβάζω.


----------



## curry (Apr 7, 2009)

Πριν από λίγο άκουσα στην τι-βι ότι ο Ομπάμα, μιλώντας στην τουρκική εθνοσυνέλευση, τους έκανε ήπια κριτική, εξ απαλών ονύχων... και μετά το ξαναείπε και γι'αυτό το γράφω στις γκάφες. Αλλιώς, θα του το είχα συγχωρήσει που κόντεψα να πνιγώ με τον καφέ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2009)

curry said:


> Πριν από λίγο άκουσα στην τι-βι ότι ο Ομπάμα, μιλώντας στην τουρκική εθνοσυνέλευση, τους έκανε ήπια κριτική, εξ απαλών ονύχων...


Δεν είναι αυτό που νομίζεις. Πρόκειται για το «*έξ' απ' αλλονών ήχων*» (το _έξ' _είναι ο αριθμός 6), μια απλώς ομόηχη φράση που δηλώνει τον εξάψαλμο (εξ ου και το 6) που ψάλλεται σε διαφορετικό ήχο από τον προβλεπόμενο (συνήθως σε πλάγιο β'), και χρησιμοποιείται για ήπια κριτική, απ' όξω απ' όξω. Αν ο ήχος ορθωθεί και δεν μείνει πλάγιος β', τότε πια τους τα λέει έξω απ' τα δόντια.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 7, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Από το μέτωπο του πολύπαθου short list:
> (σημερινή είδηση στο in.gr)
> Οι *μικρές λίστες* υποψηφίων για τα λογοτεχνικά βραβεία του περιοδικού Διαβάζω.


Δηλαδή είναι κοντές λόγω της μικρής τους ηλικίας; Είναι ακόμα στην ανάπτυξη; Πόσο μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε ότι θα ψηλώσουν;


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Από το μέτωπο του πολύπαθου short list:
> 
> (σημερινή είδηση στο in.gr)
> 
> Οι *μικρές λίστες* υποψηφίων για τα λογοτεχνικά βραβεία του περιοδικού Διαβάζω.


Τιμημένο in.gr, εσύ μας οδηγείς!
_Σύλλογος Γλωσσοβατών "Άγιος Καταλέξιος"_


----------



## Lina (Apr 7, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Από το μέτωπο του πολύπαθου short list:
> 
> (σημερινή είδηση στο in.gr)
> 
> Οι *μικρές λίστες* υποψηφίων για τα λογοτεχνικά βραβεία του περιοδικού Διαβάζω.



Το άκουσα κι εγώ έτσι ακριβώς χθες από το ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι.


----------



## sarant (Apr 7, 2009)

Όχι ότι μ' αρέσει το μικρές, αλλά γιατί είναι καλύτερο από το βραχείες λίστες το οποίο έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί αρκετά;


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2009)

sarant said:


> Όχι ότι μ' αρέσει το μικρές, αλλά γιατί είναι καλύτερο από το βραχείες λίστες το οποίο έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί αρκετά;


Εννοείς «γιατί είναι χειρότερο»;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2009)

Είναι και τα δύο *εξίσου χειρότερα!*


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2009)

Ομολογουμένως, αυτό το "Δόθηκαν στη δημοσιότητα οι μικρές λίστες..." φαίνεται τερατώδες. Ας θεωρήσουμε δεδομένο ότι η πλειονότητα των Ελλήνων αγνοεί τον όρο short list, και ξύνουν το κεφάλι τους με απορία, για ποιο λόγο η λίστα να ονομάζεται μικρή. 

Το μόνο λογικό πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν "η τελική λίστα", αφού αυτό δεν είναι; Ξεκίνησαν με μια μεγάλη λίστα με πολλούς υποψηφίους και αποκλείοντας αρκετούς κατέληξαν σε μια μικρή, τελική λίστα. Άρα τι μικρή και κολοκύθια; Τελική λίστα είναι.

A short list is a list of candidates for a job, prize, award, political position, etc., that has been reduced from a longer list of candidates (sometimes via intermediate lists known as "long lists").


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2009)

Θυμίζω ότι το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2009)

Μα και χωρίς να κοιτάξω εκεί, ήταν η μόνη λογική απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2009)

*Your slip is showing: Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες (6)*

Δεν ανεξαρτητοποιούμαι.
Σύμφωνα με τον Τύπο, αυτό δήλωσε ο βουλευτής Παυλίδης.

Για την ακρίβεια, δεν δήλωσε αυτό. «Δεν ανεξαρτοποιούμαι» δήλωσε ο άνθρωπος. Και για «ανεξαρτοποίηση» μίλησε.

Και τα δύο συνηθισμένα λάθη, που πολλοί τα προτιμούν αντί για το μακρινάρι με την έξτρα συλλαβή. Και το περίεργο: ούτε ένα σχόλιο στο ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## userX (Apr 9, 2009)

Αναδημοσίευση από το τ.

Πριν από λίγο στο _Sex and the City_…

What the eff is going on?
Τι στο δέλτα τρέχει;​


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 9, 2009)

user5 said:


> Αναδημοσίευση από το τ.
> 
> Πριν από λίγο στο _Sex and the City_…
> 
> ...



Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2009)

Στα Ελληνικά δεν το λέμε αυτό το πράγμα. "Τι στο δέλτα τρέχει;" Ακούγοντάς το πρέπει να σκεφτείς για να καταλάβεις τι θέλει να πει ο μεταφραστής και θα καταλάβεις μόνο αν λάβεις υπόψη σου το αγγλικό. Άρα, σαν μετάφραση έχει αποτύχει.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα.


Μα, δεν νομίζω ότι απαιτείται ο ίδιος ευφημισμός που απαιτεί η αγγλική (fuck -> eff) για το διάολο (διάτανος -> δέλτα), όπως π.χ. κάνουμε σε βρισιές με την Παναγία (μετατρέποντάς τες σε βρισιές για την Παναχαϊκή ή την Παναγιώτα). Θα μπορούσε, αν ήθελε, να βάλει κάτι υπάρχον ευφημιστικό δικό μας (λ.χ. «τι στο λύκο τρέχει»).


----------



## sarant (Apr 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μα, δεν νομίζω ότι απαιτείται ο ίδιος ευφημισμός που απαιτεί η αγγλική (fuck -> eff) για το διάολο (διάτανος -> δέλτα), όπως π.χ. κάνουμε σε βρισιές με την Παναγία (μετατρέποντάς τες σε βρισιές για την Παναχαϊκή ή την Παναγιώτα). Θα μπορούσε, αν ήθελε, να βάλει κάτι υπάρχον ευφημιστικό δικό μας (λ.χ. «τι στο λύκο τρέχει»).



Δεν είναι όμως γκάφα, είναι άστοχη επιλογή.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2009)

Υπάρχει και το "τι στο διάτανο". Edit: όπως ήδη ανέφερε ο Αμβρόσιος.

Ναι, είναι πολύ άστοχη επιλογή, εκτός αν θέλει ο μεταφραστής να ενσωματώσουμε άλλον έναν αγγλισμό στο λεξιλόγιό μας, και μάλιστα κάποια στιγμή να καμαρώνει ότι ήταν αυτός που τον χρησιμοποίησε πρώτη φορά.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2009)

Πέτυχα χθες τα εξής σε τηλεοπτική σειρά, όπου ο υποτιτλιστής είχε στα χέρια του σενάριο:

Ο ποιητής Yeats (Γέητς του οποίου το όνομα ακούστηκε ξεκάθαρα) μεταφράστηκε *Γιτς*. Και μέχρι εκεί καλά (συνηθισμένο λάθος, δεν τον ήξερε, δεν το έψαξε, πάμε παρακάτω). Όταν όμως έγινε αναφορά στο ποίημά του Leda and the Swan, η μετάφραση ήταν "η Λίντα και ο Κύκνος". 

Κι αναρωτιέμαι, φταίνει οι απλοποιήσεις; Δηλαδή, δεν είναι προφανές ότι πρόκειται για ελληνική λέξη σε λατινική μορφή; Φταίει το γεγονός ότι όλα τα ι, η (e), υ, οι, ει κλπ είναι πλέον το ίδιο πράγμα (και αφού είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, τι τα θέλουμε), ενώ η σωστή προφορά των διψήφων έχει πάει άπατη; Μόνο πρόσφατα άκουγα στο ραδιόφωνο τον έναν εκφωνητή να διορθώνει τον άλλο γιατί το φουν-τούκι, το είπε φουν-τούκι και όχι φουdούκι.

Σημειωτέον, ότι κατά τα άλλα ο υποτιτλιστής είχε κάνει καλή δουλειά (καθόλου παρανοήσεις, στρωτά Ελληνικά, κλπ.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2009)

sarant said:


> Δεν είναι όμως γκάφα, είναι άστοχη επιλογή.


*γκάφα* η [gáfa] O25α *:* *άστοχη*, αδέξια, άκαιρη πράξη ή *ενέργεια που γίνεται* από άγνοια ή *από επιπολαιότητα* και έχει συνήθ. δυσάρεστες συνέπειες. [γαλλ. gaff_(_e_) -α_]

Αν το έβλεπα πάντως εγώ, θα το ανέφερα στο παρόν γκαφόνημα. Άσε που το δέλτα είναι και λέξη με μια ακόμα σημασία: Τι τρέχει στο δέλτα του Νείλου; Του Έβρου; Οικολογικές ανησυχίες στο SatC; :) Άσχετο, τώρα: Κάτι τρέχει στο γάμμα (για να αποφευχθεί η χρήση τού πολιτικών μη ορθού «γύφτικα»). 



Alexandra said:


> Υπάρχει και το "τι στο διάτανο". Edit: όπως ήδη ανέφερε ο Αμβρόσιος.


Τι μια είμαι Νίκος, την άλλη Αμβρόσιος...


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Υπάρχει και το "τι στο διάτανο". Edit: όπως ήδη ανέφερε ο Αμβρόσιος.



Ο Ζαζ, όχι εγώ... :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *γκάφα* η [gáfa] O25α *:* *άστοχη*, αδέξια, άκαιρη πράξη ή *ενέργεια που γίνεται* από άγνοια ή *από επιπολαιότητα* και έχει συνήθ. δυσάρεστες συνέπειες. [γαλλ. gaff_(_e_) -α_]
> 
> Αν το έβλεπα πάντως εγώ, θα το ανέφερα στο παρόν γκαφόνημα. Άσε που το δέλτα είναι και λέξη με μια ακόμα σημασία: Τι τρέχει στο δέλτα του Νείλου; Του Έβρου; Οικολογικές ανησυχίες στο SatC; :) Άσχετο, τώρα: Κάτι τρέχει στο γάμμα (για να αποφευχθεί η χρήση τού πολιτικών μη ορθού «γύφτικα»).
> 
> ...



Άνθρωπε με τα χίλια πρόσωπα, εγώ την άστοχη επιλογή τη σέβομαι και την κριτικάρω αλλιώς από τα μαργαριτάρια. Αλλά εντάξει, αυτά είναι επιλογές :)


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 9, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον sarant.

Κατά δεύτερο λόγο, η εξήγηση πως "δεν μιλάμε έτσι στα Ελληνικά" δεν ξέρω αν είναι επαρκής. 

Αν για παράδειγμα σε τηλεοπτική σειρά κάποιος πάει σε "In-n-Out Burger" η γκάφα είναι να πούμε "μέσα-έξω μπιφτέκι", αλλά από κει και πέρα η επιλογή δεν είναι τετριμμένη, και μάλλον θα ακούγεται κάπως ξένη στα Ελληνικά (εκτός κι αν αντί για μετάφραση κάνουμε εξελληνισμό, και πούμε "στο "σουβλατζίδικο της γειτονιάς"), οπότε ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Συμφωνώ με τον sarant.
> 
> Κατά δεύτερο λόγο, η εξήγηση πως "δεν μιλάμε έτσι στα Ελληνικά" δεν ξέρω αν είναι επαρκής.
> 
> Αν για παράδειγμα σε τηλεοπτική σειρά κάποιος πάει σε "In-n-Out Burger" η γκάφα είναι να πούμε "μέσα-έξω μπιφτέκι", αλλά από κει και πέρα η επιλογή δεν είναι τετριμμένη, και μάλλον θα ακούγεται κάπως ξένη στα Ελληνικά (εκτός κι αν αντί για μετάφραση κάνουμε εξελληνισμό, και πούμε "στο "σουβλατζίδικο της γειτονιάς"), οπότε ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.




Μα τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο; Στην πρώτη περίπτωση του Sex and the City έχεις μια άστοχη μεταφορά, γιατί στα Ελληνικά δεν το λέμε αυτό (αυτό είπα, όχι ότι μιλάμε) και στη δεύτερη έχουμε επωνυμία αλυσίδας fast food (εφόσον σε αυτά αναφέρεσαι). Η πρώτη περίπτωση πρέπει να μεταφραστεί ισοδύναμα, η δεύτερη απλά δεν μεταφράζεται.


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> γιατί στα Ελληνικά δεν το λέμε αυτό (αυτό είπα, όχι ότι μιλάμε)



Πρέπει αγαπητέ κύριε σε κάποιο σημείο να μάθετε ότι ο κόσμος δεν περιστρέφεται γύρω από σας, και παρ' όλο που σας αρέσει να τσακώνεστε μ' όποιον μπορείτε, άλλοι άνθρωποι έχουν διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση του κόσμου. Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε σας, οπότε μην απαντάτε σε μένα με δεδομένο ότι τάχα αναφέρθηκα σε σας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

Πιάσαμε τώρα συζήτηση για το τι είναι γκάφα; Έγιναν ποτέ οι τίτλοι των νημάτων περιοριστικοί ως προς το περιεχόμενό τους; Όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι, ο φίλτατος UserX διασκέδασε με τη μεταφραστική επιλογή, ίσως τη θεώρησε ευφάνταστη — άλλο αν αστόχησε.

Υποθέτουμε ότι ο θεατής δεν γνωρίζει αγγλικά, γι’ αυτό του δίνουμε υπότιτλους. Τι θα καταλάβει με το «Τι στο δέλτα τρέχει;»; Ότι είναι ένα κακοσυνταγμένο «Τι συμβαίνει στον Νείλο;» ίσως. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλάβει «Τι στο καλό τρέχει;». Η έμπνευση του υποτιτλιστή βασίστηκε σε μια κακή αντίληψη της αντιστοιχίας. Δεν θα ήταν λάθος αν έγραφε: «Τι στο δ— τρέχει;». Το ότι έγραψε «δέλτα» είναι λάθος, γκάφα, αστοχία, τροφή για το νήμα.

Πάμε παρακάτω;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτουμε ότι ο θεατής δεν γνωρίζει αγγλικά, γι’ αυτό του δίνουμε υπότιτλους. Τι θα καταλάβει με το «Τι στο δέλτα τρέχει;»; Ότι είναι ένα κακοσυνταγμένο «Τι συμβαίνει στον Νείλο;» ίσως. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλάβει «Τι στο καλό τρέχει;». Η έμπνευση του υποτιτλιστή βασίστηκε σε μια κακή αντίληψη της αντιστοιχίας. Δεν θα ήταν λάθος αν έγραφε: «Τι στο δ— τρέχει;». Το ότι έγραψε «δέλτα» είναι λάθος, γκάφα, αστοχία, τροφή για το νήμα.
> 
> Πάμε παρακάτω;


Φύγαμε. Μόνο να πω, μιας και συζητήθηκε αρκετά, ότι αν ο θεατής ξέρει αρχαία, είναι άψογο. :) 
(Δέλτα: το αιδοίο)

A, να μην κυκλοφορήσει, γιατί έχουμε και τη νεοσύστατη Δύναμη Δ της αστυνομίας... σωθήκαμε αν πάρει αυτή τη χάρη


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 11, 2009)

Διάβαζα στο ιστολόγιο του sarant για τη Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων, και θυμήθηκα τον Τάγη. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι δεν είναι ούτε αγνώριστος (καθώς το όνομά του σωστά το έγραψε, νομίζω), ούτε ανύπαρχτος (καθώς όντως ήταν θεός), αλλά μόνο... ex nihilo. Σε κάθε περίπτωση: 

"Παρ' όλα αυτά, τα θηράματα του ελεύθερου σκοπευτή μας δεν λείπουν ούτε εδώ. Σταχυολογούμε άναυδοι το ακόλουθο απόσπασμα του «τουριστικού οδηγού του λακανισμού» (sic, σ. 191): «Για να στηρίξει το επιχείρημά του, μας μιλάει για τα "ταγικά υπολείμματα" που περιγράφει ο Φρόιντ, τα οποία σημαίνουν τα ημερήσια υπολείμματα ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, ό,τι απομένει από το όνειρο στο ξύπνημα» (σσ. 170-171). Σημείωση της μεταφράστριας στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας: «Tagesreste: υπολείμματα του Τάγη (Tages), προφητική θεότητα της ετρουσκικής μυθολογίας» (!!!). Φυσικά, τα Tagesreste που διαβάζουμε στο 1ο Σεμινάριο δεν έχουν την παραμικρή σχέση με την ετρουσκική θεότητα που πήγε και ξετρύπωσε, ένας θεός ξέρει από πού, η *μεταφράστρια* προς μεγάλη μας διασκέδαση. Είναι απλώς, όπως ο καθένας θα έχει καταλάβει, ο γερμανικός όρος που ο Λακάν ξαναπήρε από τον Φρόιντ, και που σημαίνει «υπολείμματα της ημέρας». Το άκρον άωτον είναι ότι η φράση που η ίδια μετέφρασε το λέει ξεκάθαρα."

ΡΕΖΙΝΑΛΝΤ ΜΠΛΑΝΣΕ
Η παραποίηση του Λακάν
ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗ - 24/08/2001

Moderator's note: Το όνομα της μεταφράστριας έχει παραλειφθεί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> υπολείμματα του Τάγη (Tages), προφητική θεότητα της ετρουσκικής μυθολογίας


Παρέα με την «ακλισιά» το συνολάκι φοριέται πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2009)

Εσείς θορυβείστε; Η απορία μού γεννήθηκε από τον τίτλο κειμένου σε πλαίσιο σχολικού βιβλίου πληροφορικής (σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, του βιβλίου της Β’ Τάξης του Κύκλου Υπηρεσιών και Πληροφορικής, Τεχνολογικής Κατεύθυνσης, Γενικού Λυκείου).

Ο τίτλος σε κείμενο για τα ντεσιμπέλ και πόσο μας επηρεάζει / ενοχλεί / κουράζει η υψηλή ένταση του ήχου είναι: ΠΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΘΟΡΥΒΗΣΕΙ Ο ΕΝΤΟΝΟΤΑΤΟΣ ΗΧΟΣ;

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ καταθορυβούμαι κάθε φορά που περνάει μοτοσικλέτα δίπλα μου.

Επιλεγμένες σελίδες του βιβλίου βρίσκονται εδώ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο τίτλος σε κείμενο για τα ντεσιμπέλ και πόσο μας επηρεάζει / ενοχλεί / κουράζει η υψηλή ένταση του ήχου είναι: ΠΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΘΟΡΥΒΗΣΕΙ Ο ΕΝΤΟΝΟΤΑΤΟΣ ΗΧΟΣ;


Θα θορυβηθούν τώρα, και στην άλλη έκδοση θα λέει σε λαϊκό στυλ: Πόσο σας κάνουν τα ντεσιμπέλ μπελντέ το κεφάλι;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2009)

Βρίσκω ερασιτεχνικούς υποτίτλους για μια ταινία στο Διαδίκτυο. Ο ερασιτέχνης υποτιτλιστής δηλώνει από την αρχή "Μετάφραση εξ ακοής". Ως γνωστόν αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο, γι' αυτό το λόγο σε πολλά σημεία γράφει άλλα αντ' άλλων, και σε άλλα σημεία δεν ακούει απολύτως τίποτα. Οπότε, βάζει κι έναν υπότιτλο με το αμίμητο:

*πού είναι το...;
(τι **** κάθομαι και μεταφράζω)*


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> *(τι **** κάθομαι και μεταφράζω)*



Αυτό το _aside_, ή καλύτερα _αποστροφή_ (και με τις δύο σημασίες), θα πρέπει να γίνει κονκάρδα να τη φοράμε και υπογραφή δίπλα σε αβατάρες.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2009)

Μιλάει ο Αμερικανός καπετάνιος που απελευθερώθηκε:
I am just the byline. The heroes are...
Μετάφραση στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ:
Εγώ είμαι απλώς αυτός που έβαλε την υπογραφή. 

Λέτε να τον έβαλαν να υπογράψει οι πειρατές πριν πέσουν νεκροί;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2009)

Στο κεντρικό μεσημβρινό δελτίο τού CityFM 99,5 ο ρεπόρτερ αναφέρεται στον Nouriel Roubini, προσθέτοντας ότι επονομάζεται Dr. Doom. Και σπεύδει να επεξηγήσει: «Δηλαδή καθηγητής χαζός». Εεε; Έμπλεξε το _doom_ με το _dumb_;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2009)

Ρε, παιδιά, όταν διαβάζουν τις ειδήσεις οι διάφορες παρουσιάστριες ειδήσεων, συνειδητοποιούν τι διαβάζουν; Ή δεν ξέρουν ούτε τι σημαίνει "θανάσιμος τραυματισμός" επειδή τις προσέλαβαν αξιοκρατικά; 

Τώρα μόλις στις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ:
Η παρουσιάστρια διαβάζει την είδηση για "*Θανάσιμο τραυματισμό* οχτάχρονου αγοριού που έπεσε σε χαράδρα". Στη συνέχεια λέει, "Ας μιλήσουμε τώρα με τον ρεπόρτερ μας που θα μας πει *πώς εξελίσσεται η κατάσταση του παιδιού".*
Ο ρεπόρτερ φυσικά περιγράφει όλο το γεγονός και λέει ότι το παιδί έχει πεθάνει, κι αυτή, κατακόκκινη, συμπληρώνει, "Δυστυχώς είχαμε αυτή την εξέλιξη". Βάζω στοίχημα ότι νομίζει ότι "θανάσιμος" σημαίνει "πολύ σοβαρός".


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2009)

Μερικοί δημοσιογράφοι ούτε με dumdum bullets δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Το σχόλιό μου αφορά και τα δύο που προηγήθηκαν.


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Βάζω στοίχημα ότι νομίζει ότι "θανάσιμος" σημαίνει "πολύ σοβαρός".



Ίσως έχει δει στο σινεμά τα θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 25, 2009)

Δεν περίμενα να μπερδεύουν τόσο πολλοί το paramount με το tantamount. (Ναι, αυτό ειν' όλο.)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2009)

Ανοίγω το σημερινό BHMAgazino και πέφτω ξερή. Υπάρχει σπα ξενοδοχείου που "εκτείνεται σε τρία τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα"! Δηλαδή τρεις χιλιάδες στρέμματα! Αμάν, τι είναι αυτό; Να πάμε αμέσως να δούμε αυτό το αξιοθέατο!





Μπα, σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα του ξενοδοχείου το σπα είναι 3.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα. 
3000m² soit 5 étages de cocooning dans un espace unique, dédié à votre plénitude.  
Πειράζει που δεν μας άρεσε όπως το έγραφε η ιστοσελίδα, και σαν μεγάλοι δημοσιογράφοι έπρεπε να βάλουμε την προσωπική μας σφραγίδα; Τι φταίμε που ο ΔΟΛ δεν έχει προσλάβει επιμελητή που να ασχολείται αποκλειστικά και μόνο με τη στήλη μας;


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ρε, παιδιά, όταν διαβάζουν τις ειδήσεις οι διάφορες παρουσιάστριες ειδήσεων, συνειδητοποιούν τι διαβάζουν; Ή δεν ξέρουν ούτε τι σημαίνει "θανάσιμος τραυματισμός" επειδή τις προσέλαβαν αξιοκρατικά;
> 
> Τώρα μόλις στις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ:
> Η παρουσιάστρια διαβάζει την είδηση για "*Θανάσιμο τραυματισμό* οχτάχρονου αγοριού που έπεσε σε χαράδρα". Στη συνέχεια λέει, "Ας μιλήσουμε τώρα με τον ρεπόρτερ μας που θα μας πει *πώς εξελίσσεται η κατάσταση του παιδιού".*
> Ο ρεπόρτερ φυσικά περιγράφει όλο το γεγονός και λέει ότι το παιδί έχει πεθάνει, κι αυτή, κατακόκκινη, συμπληρώνει, "Δυστυχώς είχαμε αυτή την εξέλιξη". Βάζω στοίχημα ότι νομίζει ότι "θανάσιμος" σημαίνει "πολύ σοβαρός".




Θυμίζει τη θρυλική ατάκα του Παπαγιαννόπουλου:


> Παπαγιαννόπουλος: Ποιος σκοτώθηκε;
> Καρέζη: Ο Μίκης, μπαμπά, χτύπησε μ' ένα αυτοκίνητο.
> Παπαγιαννόπουλος: Βρε, το καημένο το παιδί... Πέθανε πολύ;


----------



## mitsos (Apr 30, 2009)

Κι εκεί που βλέπω sex and the city ωραία και καλά, μην περιμένοντας κάτι συναρπαστικό να συμβεί ετούτο το βράδυ, συνέβη!
Είναι οι τέσσερις πρωταγωνίστριες σε ένα εστιατόριο. Έρχεται ο σερβιτόρος με κάτι σουπίτσες και σερβίροντάς τις λέει: This is your amuse-bouche.
Και τι λένε οι υπότιτλοι;
Αυτός είναι ο διασκεδαστικός σας θάμνος!

Εγώ πάντως διασκέδασα πολύ...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2009)

Πάλι καλά που δεν πήγε το μυαλό τού υποτιτλιστή στη slang σημασία τού _bush_...

(Χμμ, _*amuse bush*_ "pubic hair amuser", πολύ καλό ακούγεται! 
Βέβαια, πολλοί τελικά μπερδεύουν τα bouches με τα bushes: http://www.google.com/search?q="amu...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1
Αλλά τι λέμε — εδώ άλλοι μπερδεύουν το _pubic_ με το _public_! )


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Βέβαια, πολλοί τελικά μπερδεύουν τα bouches με τα bushes.
> Αλλά τι λέμε — εδώ άλλοι μπερδεύουν το _pubic_ με το _public_! )


Και πού να σου πω και τι άλλο μπερδεύουν: 
Μερικοί μπερδεύουν το Lower (ή το Proficiency με D που πήραν κάποτε) με προσόν που τους καθιστά ικανούς να κάνουν το επάγγελμα του υποτιτλιστή.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2009)

Φαιδρό λαθάκι στο in.gr:

Εξάλλου, μία δασκάλα απέχει από τα καθήκοντά της από το σχολείο του Δήμου Μεσσάτιδας Αχαΐας, προληπτικά λόγω του ότι επέστρεψε από το Μεξικό. Η ίδια ζήτησε μόνη της να απομακρυνθεί λίγες ημέρες, χωρίς να έχει παρουσιάσει κανένα *κρούσμα *της γρίπης.

Ενώ θα μπορούσε να παρουσιάσει ένα και δύο και τρία κρούσματα, σωστά;


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2009)

Από την ταινία Splitting Heirs χτες το βράδυ στο Alter:
Mercuric chloride, (ή mercury chloride, δεν άκουσα καλά), δηλαδή *χλωριούχος υδράργυρος*.

Πώς αποδόθηκε; Μερκουρικό χλώριο.

Δεν ζητάω από τον υποτιτλιστή να είναι χημικός, αλλά για τ' όνομα του Θεού, κάθε μεταφραστής ξέρει (ή θα έπρεπε να φροντίσει να μάθει) ότι mercury είναι ο υδράργυρος. Εκτός αν τον μετονόμασε προς τιμήν της Μελίνας Μερκούρη.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 2, 2009)

Μια που πιάσαμε τη χημεία, να θυμίσουμε ότι το Final Four παίζεται στην Ο2 Arena και όχι στην "Οξυγόνο Αρένα", όπως είπε ένας ρεπορτεράκος. Είναι brand, γκέγκε;


----------



## stathis (May 2, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Μια που πιάσαμε τη χημεία, να θυμίσουμε ότι το Final Four παίζεται στην Ο2 Arena και όχι στην "Οξυγόνο Αρένα", όπως είπε ένας ρεπορτεράκος.



Ο Συστρανίδης θα ήταν.


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2009)

Βάλτε ειδήσεις στο Mega και σίγουρα θα δείτε κι εσείς το αμίμητο, αν δεν το διορθώσουν αργότερα:

...the man recovered. With respect to the pigs...
...ο άνθρωπος ανέρρωσε. Με σεβασμό στους χοίρους... (!!!)


----------



## NatCat (May 3, 2009)

Μαργαριταράκι από το δελτίο του Mega πριν από λίγα λεπτά. Ρεπορτάζ για τη γρίπη των χοίρων και λέει ο ειδικός: "With respect to the pigs, the farm owner had travelled to Mexico [...]". Υπότιτλος: "Με σεβασμό στα γουρούνια...". 

Πράγματι, με τόσα που τραβάνε τα γουρούνια λίγος σεβασμός τους αξίζει οπωσδήποτε...


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2009)

NatCat, πιάσε κόκκινο!


----------



## NatCat (May 3, 2009)

Τα μεγάλα πνεύματα... βλέπουν ειδήσεις του Mega!


----------



## sarant (May 3, 2009)

Βρήκα το στιγμιότυπο και το "φωτογράφισα":
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/05/03/respect/


----------



## stathis (May 3, 2009)

Well done, sarant.
Σεβασμό στους χοίρους, αλλά και respect στον "υποτιτλιστή"...

Όπως γράφει και ο sarant στο μπλογκ του, θέλω κι εγώ να πιστεύω (αφελώς ίσως) ότι ο δράστης δεν είναι κατ' επάγγελμα μεταφραστής-υποτιτλιστής, αλλά κάποιος δημοσιογράφος/γραφιάς/διορθωτής/ασκούμενος/κλπ. που έπεσε θύμα της εντελώς ΚΔΩΑ λογικής _ξέρω (;) αγγλικά άρα μεταφράζω_.


----------



## SBE (May 3, 2009)

Ίσως πρέπει να πούμε respec (χωρίς t) στον υποτιτλιστή, για να διατηρήσουμε την αργκώ καλύτερα και να πηγαίνει γάντι. 
Όσο για τον υποτιτλιστή, μπα, κανένας δημοσιογράφος μαθητευόμενος είναι σίγουρα.


----------



## stathis (May 3, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Μια που πιάσαμε τη χημεία, να θυμίσουμε ότι το Final Four παίζεται στην Ο2 Arena και όχι στην "Οξυγόνο Αρένα", όπως είπε ένας ρεπορτεράκος. Είναι brand, γκέγκε;


_Στη *σάλα «Οξυγόνο»* ο Παναθηναϊκός ελπίζει να βγάλει το «στέμμα» της πρωταθλήτριας Ευρώπης από τη ρωσική «Αρκούδα», όπως ακριβώς έκανε στην τελευταία τους συνάντηση στο ΟΑΚΑ._

Σιγά μην έμενε πίσω το τιμημένο in.gr!


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2009)

sarant said:


> Βρήκα το στιγμιότυπο και το "φωτογράφισα":
> http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/05/03/respect/



Ευτυχώς που κράτησες το στιγμιότυπο, γιατί τώρα το διόρθωσαν


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ίσως πρέπει να πούμε respec (χωρίς t) στον υποτιτλιστή, για να διατηρήσουμε την αργκώ καλύτερα και να πηγαίνει γάντι.



Τελικά, είναι αργκώ ή αργκό;


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τελικά, είναι αργκώ ή αργκό;



Ήταν και είναι αργκό (argot). Αλλά οι Αργοναύτες ταξίδεψαν με την Αργώ. Και εγώ αργώ να ξυπνήσω. ;)


----------



## straydog (May 5, 2009)

Alter, αργά τη νύχτα. Μια κοπέλα παραπονιέται στη φίλη της για τους γονείς της σε έντονο ύφος. Εκείνη, την ώρα που χωρίζουν, της φωνάζει να μην στεναχωριέται, γιατί "it's bad for your complexion". Μετάφραση: "Κάνει κακό στο νευρικό σου"...


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2009)

straydog said:


> "it's bad for your complexion". Μετάφραση: "Κάνει κακό στο νευρικό σου"...


Το σωστό λάθος θα ήταν, βέβαια, «Κάνει κακό στο συμπλεγματικό σου». :)

Ούτε ένα λάθος δεν μπορούν να κάνουν σωστά.

Όπως σε ένα βιβλίο όπου το «your late father» είχε μεταφραστεί «ο τελευταίος σου πατέρας»! (Ούτε καν «ο αργοπορημένος σου πατέρας»!)


----------



## straydog (May 5, 2009)

Τελικά, παρακολουθώντας κανείς αυτή την ταινία διαπιστώνει πως ενώ σε κάποια σημεία οι υπότιτλοι κυλάνε μάλλον κανονικά, όπου ο μεταφραστής δεν γνωρίζει την απόδοση, βάζει κάτι που γενικά να "κολλάει" με τα υπόλοιπα, άσχετο αν οι ηθοποιοί λένε κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό. Για παράδειγμα: δυο τύποι τρομοκρατούνται όταν την πόρτα του σπιτιού που επισκέπτονται ανοίγει ένας Ασιάτης. Κι ο φίλος τους τους λέει: "Don't be such faggots!". Μετάφραση: "Μην είστε ρατσιστές!"


----------



## straydog (May 5, 2009)

"No, he's not retarded!" Μετάφραση: "Όχι, δεν είναι συγγενής!". ΟΚ, σταματάω εδώ... :-}


----------



## sapere_aude (May 5, 2009)

faggot -> bigot -> ρατσιστής! 
Τέλειο!!!


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 5, 2009)

straydog said:


> Alter, αργά τη νύχτα. Μια κοπέλα παραπονιέται στη φίλη της για τους γονείς της σε έντονο ύφος. Εκείνη, την ώρα που χωρίζουν, της φωνάζει να μην στεναχωριέται, γιατί "it's bad for your complexion". Μετάφραση: "Κάνει κακό στο νευρικό σου"...


Απέφυγε το κυριολεκτικό - "Κάνει κακό στο κομπλεξικό σου" 
(ed.) Α, τώρα είδα και το "συμπλεγματικό" (nickel)


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2009)

straydog said:


> Τελικά, παρακολουθώντας κανείς αυτή την ταινία διαπιστώνει πως ενώ σε κάποια σημεία οι υπότιτλοι κυλάνε μάλλον κανονικά, όπου ο μεταφραστής δεν γνωρίζει την απόδοση, βάζει κάτι που γενικά να "κολλάει" με τα υπόλοιπα, άσχετο αν οι ηθοποιοί λένε κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό.


Μη βαράτε πάντα τον υποτιτλιστή (μόνο μερικές φορές). Προφανώς δεν είχε σενάριο. Προσπαθούσε να ακούσει, δεν τα κατάφερε, στο τέλος έβαλε κάτι που κολλάει και καθάρισε. Να ξέρετε ότι πάντα αυτή είναι η εξήγηση όταν αυτό που διαβάζετε δεν είναι μαργαριτάρι, αλλά κάτι εντελώς άσχετο, που κολλάει όμως.

Να βαράτε τα κανάλια (και κατ' επέκταση, τις εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού) που φέρνουν για υποτιτλισμό ένα dvd ή μια βιντεοκασέτα, τα πετάνε στα μούτρα του υποτιτλιστή και του λένε "κάν' το". Την περασμένη εβδομάδα έφαγα τριπλάσιο χρόνο από τον κανονικό που χρειάζεται για έναν υποτιτλισμό, γι' αυτόν το λόγο ακριβώς, με μια διάλεξη κάποιου κυρίου που είναι ειδικός στο CRM. 
Πείτε μου, πώς είναι δυνατόν ο υποτιτλιστής, που δεν είναι ειδικός σε όλα τα θέματα που υπάρχουν πάνω στη γη, να προσπαθεί να μαντέψει, χωρίς κείμενο, τα εξής: J2EE (ακρωνύμιο για την Java), Pier1 Imports (όνομα εταιρείας), Sandy Weill (όνομα πρώην προέδρου της Citibank), E.piphany (όνομα εταιρείας), καθώς και καμιά πενηνταριά όρους του μάρκετινγκ και της πληροφορικής.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 5, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μη βαράτε πάντα τον υποτιτλιστή (μόνο μερικές φορές).


Εγώ προτείνω να μη βαράμε ποτέ τον υποτιτλιστή. Μόνο την εταιρία που τον προσέλαβε. Και δε φτάνει που προσέλαβε κάποιον με βασικές ελλείψεις στο listening comprehension, δε φτάνει που του έδωσε ταινία χωρίς κείμενο, τσιγκουνεύτηκε φυσικά να δώσει την ταινία για transcription πριν τον υποτιτλισμό. Ο υποτιτλιστής μπορεί να είναι ανίκανος, αλλά δεν ανάγκασε κανέναν να τον προσλάβει. Η ευθύνη είναι 100% στον εργοδότη. Και μιλάμε για ταινίες όπως αυτές του Hollywood στις οποίες ο ήχος είναι μια χαρά, η άρθρωση καθαρότατη και δεν υπάρχει ειδική ορολογία.

Το παράδειγμα που δίνεις από τη δική σου δουλειά δεν έχει σχέση με τα παραπάνω, και φυσικά δεν θα το σχολιάζαμε εδώ αν κάποιος δεν έγραφε σωστά το J2EE.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2009)

Λίγο φιλότιμο και λίγο ψάξιμο χρειάζεται, δεν ζητάει πολλά ο αναγνώστης που περιμένει να πάρει σωστή πληροφορία. Να πάλι ένα παλιό διπλό στραβοπάτημα του Χ.Μ. που σήμερα πληροφορήθηκα από νήμα του Σαραντάκου και που αφορά τον αγαπημένο μου συνθέτη Τζον Τάβενερ (ναι, μη σας φαίνεται περίεργο, λατρεύω τη δυτική εκκλησιαστική μουσική). Γράφει ο Χ. για τον Τάβενερ: «Ο Τάβενερ γνώρισε μεγάλη δημοσιότητα με τη σύνθεση για τσέλο «Τραγούδι για την Αθήνα» ("Song for Athene"), που παίχτηκε στην κηδεία της πριγκίπισσας Νταϊάνας. Επίσης, η σύνθεσή του για τσέλο και έγχορδα "The protecting veil" ("Το προστατευτικό πέπλο"), που έγραψε στην Εύβοια».

Το δεύτερο ολίσθημα το επισήμανε ένας μπλόγκερ και δεν χρειάζεται πολλά, ένα ψάξιμο στην Wikipedia και λίγο να είσαι υποψιασμένος από το γεγονός ότι ο Τάβενερ είναι ποτισμένος στην Ορθοδοξία. Λέει η Wikipedia:
*The Protection of Our Most Holy Lady Theotokos and Ever-Virgin Mary*, known in Church Slavonic as Pokrov (Покровъ, "protection"), and in Greek as *Skepê (Σκέπη)*, is a feast of the Mother of God celebrated in the Eastern Orthodox and Eastern Catholic Churches. The feast celebrates the protection afforded the faithful through the intercessions of the Theotokos (Virgin Mary). It is one of the most important feasts of the Russian Orthodox liturgical year. In Russia it is celebrated as the most important solemnity after the Twelve Great Feasts. The feast is commemorated in Eastern Orthodoxy as a whole, but by no means as fervently as it is in Russia and Ukraine.

The Russian word Pokrov, like the Greek Skepê has a complex meaning. First of all, it refers to a cloak or shroud, but it also means protection or intercession. For this reason, the name of the feast is variously translated as the *Veil of Our Lady*, the *Protecting Veil of the Theotokos*, the *Protection of the Theotokos*, or the *Intercession of the Theotokos*.​

Το δεύτερο ολίσθημα είναι το «Τραγούδι για την Αθήνα ("Song for Athene")»: Athene δεν είναι ποτέ η Αθήνα, αλλά πάντοτε η Αθηνά ή η Αθήνη στον πρώτο ιωνικό της τύπο, αυτόν που έχει και ο Όμηρος. Πάλι η Wikipedia γράφει:
Commissioned by the BBC, the piece was written in April 1993 by Tavener as a tribute to Athene Hariades, a young half-Greek actress who was a family friend killed in a cycling accident. Tavener said of Hariades: "Her beauty, both outward and inner, was reflected in her love of acting, poetry, music and of the Orthodox Church." He had heard her reading Shakespeare in Westminster Abbey, and after her funeral, developed the idea of composing a song which combined words from the Orthodox funeral service and Shakespeare's _Hamlet_.​


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Εγώ προτείνω να μη βαράμε ποτέ τον υποτιτλιστή. Μόνο την εταιρία που τον προσέλαβε. Και δε φτάνει που προσέλαβε κάποιον με βασικές ελλείψεις στο listening comprehension, δε φτάνει που του έδωσε ταινία χωρίς κείμενο, τσιγκουνεύτηκε φυσικά να δώσει την ταινία για transcription πριν τον υποτιτλισμό. Ο υποτιτλιστής μπορεί να είναι ανίκανος, αλλά δεν ανάγκασε κανέναν να τον προσλάβει. Η ευθύνη είναι 100% στον εργοδότη. Και μιλάμε για ταινίες όπως αυτές του Hollywood στις οποίες ο ήχος είναι μια χαρά, η άρθρωση καθαρότατη και δεν υπάρχει ειδική ορολογία.


Φυσικά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο όσον αφορά την τσιγκουνιά για το transcription. Πολλές φορές η τσιγκουνιά πάει ακόμα μακρύτερα, και είναι πιο κατακριτέα: το κανάλι που φέρνει την ταινία για υποτιτλισμό δεν έφερε μαζί και το σενάριο, επειδή μάλλον θα το πλήρωνε έξτρα. Ή δεν πήρε το σενάριο επειδή αμέλησε, με τον γνωστό, κλασικό τρόπο που λειτουργούν όλα στην Ελλάδα.

Όσο για το αν είναι υποχρεωμένος ο υποτιτλιστής να ακούει καθαρά αυτό που ακούς εσύ καθαρά, αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. Αν βγάζαμε από το παιχνίδι του υποτιτλισμού αυτούς που δεν ακούνε καθαρά (ρώτα και τη γνώμη του Nickel γι' αυτό -- εγώ πάντως βάζω αγγλικούς υποτίτλους στις ταινίες που βλέπω σε dvd γιατί μου είναι αδύνατο να παρακολουθήσω με άνεση όλους τους διαλόγους), τότε θα διώχναμε το 99% των υποτιτλιστών και θα κρατούσαμε μόνο το 1%. Κι αυτοί που θα άκουγαν καθαρά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα ήταν και οι καλύτεροι στην απόδοση του νοήματος στα ελληνικά, οπότε τζίφος η υπόθεση. Με ξέρεις πόσο άτεγκτη είμαι στο θέμα της ανικανότητας των υποτιτλιστών, αλλά για να καταδικάσω κάποιον, θέλω να ξέρω ότι κρατούσε σενάριο στα χέρια του και έγραψε κοτσάνες.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το δεύτερο ολίσθημα είναι το «Τραγούδι για την Αθήνα ("Song for Athene")»: Athene δεν είναι ποτέ η Αθήνα, αλλά πάντοτε η Αθηνά ή η Αθήνη στον πρώτο ιωνικό της τύπο, αυτόν που έχει και ο Όμηρος.


Σίγουρα δεν είναι τραγούδι για την Αθήνη, ε;


----------



## Elsa (May 7, 2009)

Έχει παραγίνει το κακό πια με την γλωσσική σοβαροφάνεια! Και καλά να χτυπάει τους συνήθεις ύποπτους _κύκλους της συντήρησης_ ;), τώρα τελευταία όμως το μικρόβιο έχει ξεφύγει και προς τα αριστερά. Τα καθωσπρέπει «έλαβε» και «εισήλθε» αντί των μπανάλ «πήρε» και «μπήκε» τα ακούω πια συχνότατα από τον σταθμό 105,5 στο κόκκινο. Αλλά προχτές άκουσα και το αμίμητο: _«...και τώρα, μερικά πράγματα *εν τάχει - εν τάχει*»_ (δεν είμαστε τίποτα αμόρφωτοι να λέμε _γρήγορα-γρήγορα_!)
Απογοητευτικό!


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2009)

Εδώ διαφωνώ λίγο. Το "εν τάχει" είναι λόγιο απολίθωμα που χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως. Δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου. Το βάζω στην ίδια κατηγορία με άλλες δοτικές που εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούνται. Το Google τουλάχιστον αυτό δείχνει.


----------



## Elsa (May 7, 2009)

Μα δεν με ενόχλησε η χρήση του _εν τάχει_, αλλά η «μετάφραση» της καθημερινής φράσης _γρήγορα-γρήγορα_ σε «κόσμια» καθαρεύουσα! Όπως θα ενοχλούσε π.χ. αν λέγαμε _θα ξυπνήσω πρωίαν-πρωίαν._


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2009)

Μα αυτό σου λέω, εμένα δεν μου κάνει για κόσμια καθαρεύουσα το "εν τάχει". Όπως λέμε "καθ' οδόν" και όχι "στο δρόμο", κάπως έτσι μού ακούγεται.


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι την Έλσα την ενόχλησε που το είπε δύο φορές, _εν τάχει εν τάχει_ αντί για μάνι μάνι δηλαδή. Και με το δίκιο της, πού ακούστηκε!


----------



## Elsa (May 7, 2009)

Πάλι δεν συνεννοηθήκαμε! :) 
Ούτε εμένα με ενοχλούν αυτά, ίσα-ίσα που τα χρησιμοποιώ (λόγω ηλικίας, ίσως...)
Η επανάληψη της λέξης είναι που μου φαίνεται και αστεία και λάθος!

edit: με πρόλαβε η Palavra!


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2009)

Αααααα, τώρα κατάλαβα! Το είπε δυο φορές; Συγγνώμη, αυτό είναι όντως βλακεία!


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Έχει παραγίνει το κακό πια με την γλωσσική σοβαροφάνεια! Και καλά να χτυπάει τους συνήθεις ύποπτους _κύκλους της συντήρησης_ ;), τώρα τελευταία όμως το μικρόβιο έχει ξεφύγει και προς τα αριστερά. Τα καθωσπρέπει «έλαβε» και «εισήλθε» αντί των μπανάλ «πήρε» και «μπήκε» τα ακούω πια συχνότατα από τον σταθμό 105,5 στο κόκκινο. Αλλά προχτές άκουσα και το αμίμητο: _«...και τώρα, μερικά πράγματα *εν τάχει - εν τάχει*»_ (δεν είμαστε τίποτα αμόρφωτοι να λέμε _γρήγορα-γρήγορα_!)
> Απογοητευτικό!



Παρατηρώ τον τελευταίο καιρό μια τάση προς αυτό. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, ίσως να αυξάνονται οι μάνατζερς σε αυτή τη χώρα με μεγάλους ρυθμούς. Κι επειδή μου φέρνουν διάφορα για μετάφραση κατά καιρούς που είναι γραμμένα σε Greeklish καθαρεύουσα (του σύγχρονου μάνατζερ), τα μάτια μου έχουν δει διάφορα (κουφές γενικές και τα γνωστά).

Ψυχραιμία, μόδα είναι, θα περάσει. ΆΛλωστε έχει και μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον αυτή η τάση, ψυχολογικά και κοινωνιολογικά. Ποια ανάγκη κάνει τόσο πολύ κόσμο να ψάχνει ένα τέτοιο ιδίωμα;

Υ.Γ. Τώρα είδα τα υπόλοιπα. Διπλό εν τάχει;;;;; Αυτό δεν το έχω ξανακούσει.


----------



## stathis (May 7, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Αλλά προχτές άκουσα και το αμίμητο: _«...και τώρα, μερικά πράγματα *εν τάχει - εν τάχει*»_ (δεν είμαστε τίποτα αμόρφωτοι να λέμε _γρήγορα-γρήγορα_!)


Ρε τον αγράμματο! Ακόμα κι ένα παιδί ξέρει ότι το σωστό είναι _εν τάχει-τάχει_ (κατά το _ταχιά-ταχιά_).

Σοβαρά τώρα, μου φαίνεται τελείως τρελό...


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2009)

stathis said:


> Ρε τον αγράμματο! Όλοι ξέρουν ότι το σωστό είναι _*εν τάχει-τάχει*._


Το οποίο στη συνέχεια παρεφθάρη σε _εν τάκα-τάκα_ (σημειωτέον ότι το _εν_ έχει πλέον μεταπέσει σε _στο_, καθιστώντας αδιαφανή τη δοτική _τάκα_ τού προελλην. _τάκως_ — που σου φεύγει μ' όλα αυτά).  Το πρόσθετο πλεονέκτημα του _τάκα-τάκα_ είναι η δισημία του — καθότι είναι γνωστό πού οδηγεί η υπερβολική χρήση του.


----------



## kapa18 (May 7, 2009)

Μήπως το είπε επίτηδες; Δεν μπορεί να έκανε λάθος σ' αυτό.


----------



## Elsa (May 7, 2009)

Μπα...Φαινόταν σοβαρός!


----------



## efi (May 7, 2009)

Εκτός αν ήθελε να βάλει τα πράγματα 'σε τάξη' 'εν τάχει' :-Ρ


----------



## sapere_aude (May 7, 2009)

Τανία Madagascar (2005), ελληνική *ηχητική μπάντα* του DVD:
Η ζέβρα λέει στους επισκέπτες του ζωολογικού κήπου _"Παρακαλώ ποτέ μην ψεκάζετε τα ζώα σας!"_
Ναι, είναι αυτό που υποψιάστηκα/υποψιάζεστε! Στο πρωτότυπο η φράση ήταν _"Please don't forget to never *spay* or neuter your pets."_
Πάλι καλά, θα μπορούσε να ήταν και χειρότερα: μην ψεκάζετε και μην εξουδετερώνετε


----------



## Lexoplast (May 11, 2009)

Όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να μου πει ότι "δεν είναι λάθος γιατί έχει καθιερωθεί", αλλά εγώ το θεωρώ άθλιο. Οι συνομιλίες δεν "καταρρέουν". Ναι, λέμε "talks/negotiations broke down", αλλά η ύπαρξη μεταφορικής έκφρασης σε μια γλώσσα δε σημαίνει ότι την πηγαίνουμε και σε όλες τις άλλες γλώσσες και όλα καλά. Ανοίξτε κανένα λεξικό να δείτε την κυριολεκτική και μεταφορική σημασία του ρήματος "καταρρέω" ή απλά χρησιμοποιήστε το μυαλό σας, αγαπητοί δημοσιογράφοι.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

Το Σάββατο που πέρασε παρακολουθώ τη (μεταγλωττισμένη) σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ _Υπερκατασκευές_ στην τηλεόραση του ΣΚΑΪ. Το επεισόδιο είναι αφιερωμένο στα επιτεύγματα της βρετανικής ναυπηγικής.

Κάποια στιγμή αρχίζει να ασχολείται με το HMS Victory. Ο μεταφραστής το αποδίδει «υποβρύχιο Βίκτορι». Άντε, επέλεξε από το HMS όχι την κύρια (His/Her Majesty's Ship), αλλά μια πολύ ειδική απόδοση (His/Her Majesty's Submarine), αλλά δεν του έκανε καθόλου εντύπωση που αμέσως μετά το κείμενό του αναφέρει ότι είχε τρία κατάρτια; Στο κείμενο γίνεται σύγκριση και με το Σουπέρμπ (πιθανολογώ το Superbe (1784), κι όχι κάποιο από τα HMS Superb), το οποίο επίσης αποδίδεται «υποβρύχιο Σουπέρμπ». Σημειωτέον ότι υποβρύχιο Σουπέρμπ υπήρξε (1974-2008), αλλά τυχόν αναφορά σε αυτό τη θεωρώ απίθανη.

Παρακάτω, πέφτει ένα «*ναυτική αρχιτεκτονική», που ορθώς είναι φυσικά «ναυπηγική» (naval architecture).

Και παντού, λόγω του γεγονότος πως τα πλοία είναι θηλυκά στην αγγλική γλώσσα, το γραμματικό γένος και των πλοίων στα ελληνικά παρέμενε το θηλυκό (γεννώντας οικτρές φράσεις). Ωραίο πάντρεμα βρετανικών ναυπηγικών επιτευγμάτων και ελληνικών μεταφραστικών εκτρωμάτων...


----------



## kapa18 (May 11, 2009)

Ε μα είναι γνωστό ότι ο "Παπανικολής" καρφώθηκε στον εχθρό γιατί προεξείχαν τα κατάρτια! :-D


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 13, 2009)

Όλα τα αστέρια είναι μαζεμένα για να προχωρήσουμε στη μεταρρύθμιση» ανέφερε ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα, κάνοντας λόγο για ιστορική πρωτοβουλία [για την αναμόρφωση της Πρόνοιας].
Stars are aligned
Στα αστρολογικά γκάφα δεν υπάρχει, αν και "συναστρία" λέμε εμείς, οι ειδικοί των άστρων.
i. e. Είναι η κατάλληλη ώρα ή υπάρχουν όλες οι προϋποθέσεις, 
Εμ, εύκολα σου 'ρχεται συναστρία!


----------



## Lexoplast (May 14, 2009)

Ρεπόρτερ του Alpha προσπαθεί να πει ότι κάποιες φήμες μπορεί να μην αληθεύουν: "πρόκειται για πληροφορίες οι οποίες δεν αποκλείεται να είναι *ακράδαντα λανθασμένες*".


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> "πρόκειται για πληροφορίες οι οποίες δεν αποκλείεται να είναι *ακράδαντα λανθασμένες*"


Μόνο μία σύνταξη είναι ανώτερη απ' αυτό που είπε ο μάστορας :


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μόνο μία σύνταξη είναι ανώτερη απ' αυτό που είπε ο μάστορας :


 
Δυστυχώς όχι μόνο μία, zazula, υπάρχει και η "πολιτική σύνταξη": έχουμε πολλούς πολιτικούς που μιλάνε έτσι (και κάμποσοι απ' αυτούς παίρνουν και βουλευτική σύνταξη), λες να υπάρχει σχολή κενολογίας ή είναι αυτοδίδακτοι; 

Ο Πινόκιο, πάντως, άφθαστος!


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2009)

Χθες, 14/5, η ΕΤ3 δείχνει στις 20:00 ένα ντοκιμαντέρ. Το πετυχαίνω πάνω στο ζάπινγκ και, γνωστός ντοκιμαντερομανής ων, κολλάω. Ε, τι το 'θελα — μέσα σε μόλις δέκα λεπτά μού είχαν χτυπήσει τόσα πολλά, που (1) έχασε το μεταγλωττισμένο κείμενο κάθε αξιοπιστία στα μάτια μου κι επομένως δεν ήξερα αν κι όσα δεν μου χτυπούσαν περιείχαν επίσης λάθη και (2) χαλάστηκα εν γένει και δεν μπορούσα να συνεχίσω την παρακολούθηση (καταραμένη επαγγελματική διαστροφή!).

1. Είμαστε λοιπόν στη Ν. Αμερική και βλέπουμε ένα πληγωμένο καπιβάρα (υδρόχοιρος· _καπυμπάρα_ στον Πάπυρο) να πνέει τα λοίσθια, ενώ στα γύρω δέντρα έχουν μαζευτεί δεκάδες γύπες για να εκμεταλλευτούν διατροφικώς την αναπόφευκτη κατάληξη της ψυχορραγίας του. Ο μεταφραστής (μέσω του αφηγητή) τα χαρακτηρίζει «αρπακτικά» [περιγράφει τη συγκέντρωση από «αρπακτικά» στα κλαδιά των δέντρων, δηλαδή αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένο είδος πουλιών κι όχι σε χαρακτηριστικό τους (διότι και οι γύπες θεωρούνται «αρπακτικά Ιερακόμορφα»)], προφανώς παρανοώντας τη λέξη _vultures_. Με το _vulture_ πράγματι μπορούμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε και τον _άρπαγα_, αλλά όχι για ζώα — η προτιμώμενη απόδοση φρονώ πως εδώ είναι «γύπες» (άλλωστε είναι πασιφανές πως πρόκειται για γύπες).
__ΣτΖ: Το _vulture_ θα αποδοθεί «όρνεο / όρνιο» μόνο για τον _γνήσιο γύπα_ (Gyps fulvus), οπότε δεν είχε εφαρμογή στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (Ν. Αμερική).

2. Στη συνέχεια οι γύπες αποκαλούνται, κατά το μεταφραστή πάντα, «ρακοσυλλέκτες». Κι εδώ προφανώς έχουμε παρανόηση της λέξης _scavengers_. Οι ρακοσυλλέκτες είναι άνθρωποι, ενώ το _scavenger_ φρονώ πως εδώ είναι «πτωματοφάγος / σαπρονεκροφάγος» (προτιμώ πάντως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το _πτωματοφάγος_).
__ΣτΖ: Περισσότερα για αρπακτικά, θηρευτές, σαρκοφάγα, πτωματοφάγα, σαπρονεκροφάγα, predators, scavengers, foragers και άλλα σχετικά θα βρείτε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=961.

3. Αμέσως μετά το ντοκιμαντέρ περνά στα πιράνχα(ς) (διότι το πληγωμένο καπιβάρα βούτηξε στο ποτάμι για να ανακουφιστεί από τον πόνο) τα οποία μαζεύονται, πάντα σύμφωνα με το μεταφραστή, στη «γιορτή» (τα δείχνει να κατατρώγουν το καπιβάρα). Επειδή υποθέτω ότι το πρωτότυπο έλεγε _feast_ στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, και αντιλαμβάνομαι το ζόρι τού μεταφραστή (μια και στη μεταγλώττιση δεν υπάρχει σίγουρος τρόπος να μεταδοθούν τα εισαγωγικά στον τηλεθεατή που απλώς ακούει), έχω να πω ότι σε περιπτώσεις σαν αυτήν η επιλογή μεταφράσματος πάει μάλλον προς το να επιλεγεί το λιγότερο άστοχο. Εγώ πάντως εδώ αντί για τη «γιορτή» θα προτιμούσα το «πλούσιο γεύμα».

4. Παρακάτω άκουσα για την «αίσθηση της ακοής και της μυρωδιάς». Η _μυρωδιά_ δεν είναι αίσθηση, είναι ερέθισμα (αίσθημα)· το ορθό είναι «οι αισθήσεις της ακοής και της όσφρησης».

5. Αναφέρεται αρκετές φορές το _peacock bass_, το οποίο έχει αφεθεί αμετάφραστο. Θα προτιμούσα να είχε μεταφραστεί (αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρόκειται για την _κίχλη_). Πιο μετά άκουσα και για «πέρκα», αλλά πέρκες στον Αμαζόνιο δεν υπάρχουν. Προφανώς έχουμε παρανόηση του _bass_, το οποίο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αναφέρεται γενικά στην υπόταξη Περκοειδείς, και πιθανότατα πιο συγκεκριμένα στην οικογένεια Κιχλίδες (ίσως, δηλαδή, αφού είχε ήδη αναφερθεί κάποιες φορές το _peacock bass_, στη συνέχεια να γινόταν αναφορά σε αυτό ως σκέτο _bass_, κι άρα πάλι για την _κίχλη_ πρόκειται κι όχι για πέρκα).

6. Πιο κάτω, τα πιράνχα(ς) χαρακτηρίζονται «αποκλεισμένα στη στεριά». Προφανώς άλλη μία παρανόηση, αυτήν τη φορά τού _landlocked_. Ναι μεν το _landlocked _είναι ο περίκλειστος από στεριά, αλλά ειδικά για τα ψάρια του γλυκού νερού αποτελεί και χαρακτηρισμό όσων διαβιούν αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε γλυκά νερά (και ποτέ σε θάλασσες). Το «αποκλεισμένα στη στεριά» το θεωρώ άστοχο, μιας και κατά κανόνα τα ψάρια όταν αποκλείονται στη στεριά δεν είναι πλέον εν ζωή.

7. Τέλος, το ταξίδι των πιράνχας αποκαλείται «προς τα πάνω». Υποθέτω το πρωτότυπο έλεγε _upstream_. Άρα μάλλον για ταξίδι αντίθετα προς το ρεύμα του ποταμού πρόκειται. Εκεί άλλαξα κανάλι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ...αντί για τη «γιορτή» θα προτιμούσα το «πλούσιο γεύμα».


Και το "τσιμπούσι" θα έλεγα εγώ για το feast. Ή το "μεγάλο φαγοπότι".


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Και το "τσιμπούσι" θα έλεγα εγώ για το feast. Ή το "μεγάλο φαγοπότι".


Το _φαγοπότι_, που είναι το πρώτο που μου 'ρχεται αυτόματα στο νου για το _feast_, το απέκλεισα (σε μια κρίση σχολαστικότητας) επειδή περιέχει και ποτά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το _φαγοπότι_, που είναι το πρώτο που μου 'ρχεται αυτόματα στο νου για το _feast_, το απέκλεισα (σε μια κρίση σχολαστικότητας) επειδή περιέχει και ποτά.



Αφού τα πιράνχας είναι ψάρια, είναι δεδομένο ότι την ώρα που τρώνε πίνουν κιόλας


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αφού τα πιράνχας είναι ψάρια, είναι δεδομένο ότι την ώρα που τρώνε πίνουν κιόλας



Και απορώ: 
Τι πίνουν τα πιράνχας; 
Καϊπιράνιες;


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και απορώ:
> Τι πίνουν τα πιράνχας;
> Καϊπιράνιες;


Φυσικά, τα πιράνιας πίνουν μόνο καϊπιρίνιες στις όχθες του Αμαζονίου αφού είναι και αποκλεισμένα στη στεριά


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Φυσικά, τα πιράνιας πίνουν μόνο καϊπιρίνιες στις όχθες του Αμαζονίου αφού είναι και αποκλεισμένα στη στεριά



Σαν ναυτικοί ξέμπαρκοι στη στεριά, που πνίγουν στο πιοτό τη νοσταλγία τους για ταξίδι,
ένα πράμα...:)


----------



## La usurpadora (May 15, 2009)

Γεια σου, Ζάζουλα, με τα ωραία σου!
Ωστόσο


Zazula said:


> __ΣτΖ: Το _vulture_ θα αποδοθεί «όρνεο / όρνιο» μόνο για τον _γνήσιο γύπα_ (Gyps fulvus), οπότε δεν είχε εφαρμογή στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (Ν. Αμερική).



Παρότι η ελληνική wiki  λέει πως το όρνιο είναι συγκεκριμένο είδος γύπα, στο λεξικό του Πάπυρου μού λέει:
_γενική ονομασία κάθε άγριου και αρπακτικού πτηνού_
στο διαδικτυακό του Τριανταφυλλίδη 
_γενική ονομασία για μεγάλα αρπακτικά πτηνά και ιδίως για το γύπα._

αυτό ταιριάζει πιο πολύ με την περιγραφή του vulture στην αγγλική έκδοση της wiki

Είναι λογικό να αναρωτηθώ, αν ο γύπας έκανε το όρνιο ή το όρνιο τον γύπα. :)

Αν λάβουμε υπόψην μας ότι έχουμε και τη χρήση του όρνιου στο "_έπεσαν σαν (τα) όρνια στο ψοφίμι_" η λέξη, πιστεύω, ξεφεύγει από τη στενή έννοια του συγκεκριμένου είδους και μεταβάλλεται κατά κάποιον τρόπο σε όρο ομπρέλα (αχαχαχαχ) για όλα τα είδη πτωματοφάγων (στα ελληνικά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και απορώ:
> Τι πίνουν τα πιράνχας;
> Καϊπιρ*ά*νιες;





Palavra said:


> Φυσικά, τα πιράνιας πίνουν μόνο καϊπιρ*ί*νιες στις όχθες του Αμαζονίου αφού είναι και αποκλεισμένα στη στεριά



Δηλαδή το Καϊπιρ*ά*νιες  δεν ήταν σκόπιμο; :)


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Παρότι η ελληνική wiki λέει πως το όρνιο είναι συγκεκριμένο είδος γύπα, στο λεξικό του Πάπυρου μού λέει:
> _γενική ονομασία κάθε άγριου και αρπακτικού πτηνού_
> στο διαδικτυακό του Τριανταφυλλίδη
> _γενική ονομασία για μεγάλα αρπακτικά πτηνά και ιδίως για το γύπα._
> ...


:)

Η μετάφραση υλικού για ένα, έστω και εκλαϊκευτικό, επιστημονικό ντοκιμαντέρ υπακούει σε συγκεκριμένους κανόνες. Η ανάγκη για επιστημονική και ορολογική ακριβολογία απαιτεί σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις να ανατρέχουμε σε επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες, έγκυρες πηγές και να μην περιοριζόμαστε σε γενικά λεξικά. Ακριβώς αυτό επεδίωξα να τονίσω με τη σκόπιμη προσθήκη τής συγκεκριμένης σημείωσής μου, καθότι το _όρνιο_ είναι λέξη διαδεδομένη στο λόγο μας, και για πολλούς από εμάς είναι πλήρως συνώνυμη με τον _γύπα_ — αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να ισχύσει στο ημι-εξειδικευμένο περιβάλλον τής μετάφρασης ενός επιστημονικού ντοκιμαντέρ.

Η εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Πάπυρου, η Ελληνική Ορνιθολογική Εταιρεία και άλλες έγκριτες πηγές συμφωνούν ότι όρνιο είναι μόνον ο Gyps fulvus.
http://www.ornithologiki.gr/gr/wob/grchecklist.htm
http://www.ornithologiki.gr/life/pylos-evrotas/birds/sp046.htm
http://www.asda.gr/gymperis/dadia/Ornio.htm
http://gym-platan.chan.sch.gr/cdrom/pan_ornio.htm
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Όρνιο

ΥΓ Η Live-Pedia το 'χει εντελώς λάθος, συγχέοντας γύπες, όρνια και κόνδορες — αγνοήστε το συγκεκριμένο λήμμα της: http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Γύπας


----------



## La usurpadora (May 15, 2009)

> Η ανάγκη για επιστημονική και ορολογική ακριβολογία απαιτεί σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις να ανατρέχουμε σε επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες, έγκυρες πηγές και να μην περιοριζόμαστε σε γενικά λεξικά.



Εννοείται και μαζί σου 100%.
Προσωπικά, αν όλο το ντοκιμαντέρ γινόταν για τους γύπες, θα ήμουν απόλυτη για τη σαφή απόδοση του vulture. Αλλά όταν αναφέρεται σε μια στιγμή που ίσως η δραματικότητα υπερισχύει της ορολογικής ακρίβειας, το όρνιο δεν θα με έκανε έξω φρενών. 
Καταλαβού, μεσιέ; :) :) :)


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή το Καϊπιρ*ά*νιες  δεν ήταν σκόπιμο; :)


 
Για να ξεσκουριάσω λίγο τα γερμανικά μου:
Herr Doktor, sollte ich das erklaren, oder _sieben mal_ schreiben, vielleicht?* ;)

_*Γιατρέ, χρειάζεται επεξήγηση, ή να το γράψω εφτά φορές, ίσως;_
Αν έκανα κανένα ορθογραφικό ή συντακτικό, συμπάθα με, Herr Doktor, το είπα πως είναι σκουριασμένα... (τα umlaut, πάντως, τα παρέλειψα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για να ξεσκουριάσω λίγο τα γερμανικά μου



Χρειάζεται μόνο τόσο δα λιγουλάκι ξεσκουριασματάκι ακόμη, κατά προτίμηση με καϊ*μπυρό*νια. :)
Καλό ΣουΚου! :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2009)

Θα περίμενα από τον Στέλιο Παρλιάρο που είναι εκπληκτικός ζαχαροπλάστης και φαίνεται σοβαρός άνθρωπος, πριν αποφανθεί για την ετυμολογία ενός πασίγνωστου γλυκού, να έχει κάνει μια τοσηδά ελάχιστη έρευνα. 






Pasta frolla

Είπε λοιπόν ο κ. Παρλιάρος, "*πάστα φλόρα σημαίνει πάστα, δηλαδή κάτι που τρώμε, και προφανώς την έφτιαξε κάποια Φλώρα". *

Μόνο που η πάστα φλόρα στην πραγματικότητα είναι η λέξη pasta frolla που σημαίνει shortcrust pastry ή ζύμη ζαχαροπλαστικής ή έστω ζύμη για τάρτες. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά Φλώρα στην ιστορία. 

Από το ΛΚΝ:
πάστα φλόρα: γλύκισμα που παρασκευάζεται με ζύμη ζαχαροπλαστικής, η οποία στρώνεται σε ταψί, καλύπτεται με ένα στρώμα μαρμελάδας και διακοσμείται με λεπτές λωρίδες από την ίδια ζύμη, που τοποθετούνται σταυρωτά έτσι ώστε να σχηματίζουν ρόμβους. [ιταλ. pasta frolla με μετάθ. του [r]]

Έχω και την απορία, 20 χρόνια ζαχαροπλάστης ποτέ δεν το άκουσε από κανέναν;


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2009)

Απ' όλα τα κανάλια ακούμε για κάποιον κύριο **περιβαντολόγο *που είναι υποψήφιος ευρωβουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Το άκουσα πρώτα από τη ΝΕΤ, τώρα μόλις και από το Mega. Είναι προφανές ότι έτσι θα το έδωσαν στα ΜΜΕ από τα γραφεία του κόμματος. Ωραία, έχουν κάποιον που θα ασχοληθεί με το "*περίβαντον*", αλλά για το *περιβάλλον *έχουν άραγε κανέναν;


----------



## sarant (May 17, 2009)

Κι εγώ άκουσα να μιλάνε για τράπεζες, ενώ το σωστό είναι τετράπεζες :)

(Συνδικαλιά, το ξέρω).


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

Είναι δύσκολο να ζεις το λάθος εν τη γενέσει του. Εμείς που κάνουμε τους προοδευτικούς σε κάποια, μπορεί να είμαστε και οι πιο συντηρητικοί σε άλλα. Γράψε μου μια σειρά από ενωμένες λέξεις και θα δεις τι φορουμομουρμούρα θα υποστείς.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν υπάρχει καμιά Φλώρα στην ιστορία.


 
Ούτε καν η Μαίρη Αρώνη με την απολαυστική ερμηνεία της στο _Μια τρελή, τρελή οικογένεια_ ;! 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το σχετικό άρθρο της Βικιπαιδείας είναι κενό, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...


----------



## Lexoplast (May 18, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν ο αγγλόφωνος εκφωνητής έλεγε "he's using four-letter words" ή "four-letter language", αλλά η απόδοση "χρησιμοποιεί τη γλώσσα των τεσσάρων γραμμάτων" ήταν όλα τα λεφτά.
Ο Υ Γ Κ !

Edit: H κρατική τηλεόραση τα σπάει σήμερα: 
You're terribly self-righteous sometimes. > Μερικές φορές είσαι τρομερά αυτοδίκαιη.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 18, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> H κρατική τηλεόραση τα σπάει σήμερα:
> You're terribly self-righteous sometimes. > Μερικές φορές είσαι τρομερά αυτοδίκαιη.



Η απόδοση του _self-righteous_ στο Penguin/G-Word είναι μάλλον ελλιπής: *"φαρισαϊκός, κατά προσποίηση ευλαβής"*. Μα δεν είναι πάντα phoney ο/η self-righteous, ούτε τίθεται πάντα θέμα _ευλάβειας_. Αλήθεια, πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά αυτός/-ή που πιστεύει (και το δείχνει) ότι οι πράξεις του/της είναι σωστές/ενάρετες ενώ των άλλων δεν είναι;


Προσθήκη αντμίν: Δώστε εμπνευσμένες απαντήσεις εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

Χθες το απόγευμα, σε μεταγλωττισμένο ντοκιμαντέρ στο ΣΚΑΪ, άκουσα τον αφηγητή να αποκαλεί τη μονάδα μέτρησης της ακτινοβολίας Röntgen (R) «ρόν'τζεν». Δύο ενδεχόμενα βλέπω εγώ:
1. Ο μεταφραστής έκανε το λάθος να μην μεταγράψει τη μονάδα, και ο αφηγητής διάβασε το _Röntgen_ που είδε μπροστά του μ' όποιον τρόπο τον φώτισε ο Θεός: _ρόν_ στην αρχή, και _τζεν_ (κατά το _general_) στη συνέχεια.
2. Ο μεταφραστής το μετέγραψε λάθος (πράγμα που το βλέπω χλομό, αλλά πάντως όχι πρωτοφανές στα χρονικά). Στον κύριο Ρέντγκεν οφείλουμε τις ακτίνες Χ.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 23, 2009)

Από ταινία στην τηλεόραση:
Νεαρός Νεοζηλανδός μπαίνει σε παμπ του Λονδίνου όπου συχνάζουν συμπατριώτες του και τους απευθύνει το χαιρετισμό “Hi Kiwis!” Ο υποτιτλιστής μεταφράζει – “Γειά σας ακτινίδια!”


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Ο υποτιτλιστής μεταφράζει – “Γειά σας ακτινίδια!”


Μάλλον θα είχε καλύτερη τύχη αν περιοριζόταν σε ένα «Γεια σας, κτηνίδια!». :)

Πάντως, αν αναζητήσετε kiwi στην Wikipedia, σας πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στο πουλάκι της Νέας Ζηλανδίας, τον απτέρυγα ή κίβι, ενώ στο ακτινίδιο θα φτάσεις είτε μέσω _Disambiguation_ είτε μέσω kiwifruit (όπου γράφει: To avoid confusion with the bird and the people, the fruit is always called "kiwifruit" in New Zealand, Ireland and Australia. However, in some other countries, kiwifruit is often referred to colloquially as "kiwi".)

Στο in.gr:
_ορνιθ._ απτέρυξ, κίβι # _μτφ._ (στρατιωτικός) Νεοζηλανδός
Στο answers.com:
ακτινίδιο, (ορνιθ.) απτέρυξ, κίβι, (καθομ.) Νεοζηλανδός


----------



## kapa18 (May 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μάλλον θα είχε καλύτερη τύχη αν περιοριζόταν σε ένα «Γεια σας, κτηνίδια!». :)


----------



## sapere_aude (May 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μάλλον θα είχε καλύτερη τύχη αν περιοριζόταν σε ένα «Γεια σας, κτηνίδια!»



  

_kapa18, πώς μπορώ να ενσωματώσω animated gifs που είναι αποθηκευμένα στον υπολογιστή μου;_


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2009)

Για να μπορείς να βάλεις gif στο ποστ σου, απ' ό,τι ξέρω δεν πρέπει να είναι στον υπολογιστή σου, αλλά σε κάποια θέση στο διαδίκτυο, και να βάλεις insert image, δίνοντας τη θέση του gif. Αυτά που είναι στον υπολογιστή σου μπορούν να μπουν μόνο ως attachments, και δεν θα στολίσουν το ποστ σου. Σωστά, Nickel;


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> _kapa18, πώς μπορώ να ενσωματώσω animated gifs που είναι αποθηκευμένα στον υπολογιστή μου;_



Δεν με λένε kapa18, αλλά αντιγράφω από εδώ με λίγες αλλαγές:

Όταν έχεις εικόνα στον υπολογιστή σου, πας στο http://imageshack.us/, γράφεσαι μέλος (δωρεάν), την ανεβάζεις εκεί, παίρνεις τον σύνδεσμο από το πάνω μέρος της σελίδας και τον βάζεις εδώ με τη μέθοδο του IMG (με το κουμπάκι



).


----------



## sapere_aude (May 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όταν έχεις εικόνα στον υπολογιστή σου, πας στο http://imageshack.us/, γράφεσαι μέλος (δωρεάν) ...



Ta very much :)


----------



## sapere_aude (May 23, 2009)

Να και 121 ακτινίδια αλλιώτικα από τ' άλλα.


----------



## stathis (May 24, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Από ταινία στην τηλεόραση:
> Νεαρός Νεοζηλανδός μπαίνει σε παμπ του Λονδίνου όπου συχνάζουν συμπατριώτες του και τους απευθύνει το χαιρετισμό “Hi Kiwis!” Ο υποτιτλιστής μεταφράζει – “Γειά σας ακτινίδια!”


Εμπρός στον δρόμο που χάραξε η Φρουτοπία...


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2009)

Σε κάποιο από τα CSI που δείχνει ο Alpha, ακούω έναν Ρώσο μετανάστη (που συνεργάζεται σε μια απατεωνιά με έναν πατριώτη του) να λέει: «he'd promised to cut me in», κι ο υπότιτλος γράφει: «μου είχε υποσχεθεί ότι θα παρέμβαινε». Το _cut in_ δεν σημαίνει μόνο _παρεμβαίνω_, αλλά και αρκετά άλλα πράγματα — μεταξύ των οποίων και _περιλαμβάνω στους επωφελούμενους_, όπως λέει και το Magenta (που ήταν και το σωστό στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, διότι οι τύποι τα χάλασαν στη μοιρασιά). Άρα ο υπότιτλος έπρεπε να είναι: «μου είχε υποσχεθεί ότι θα μου 'δινε μερίδιο / ότι θα μ' έβαζε στο κόλπο».


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2009)

*Extremophiles*

*Extremophile*
Σε ντοκιμαντέρ στο Σκάι άκουσα για τα _*εξτρεμόφιλα*_. Είναι αυτό σωστό; Εγώ νόμιζα ότι τα λένε *ακραιόφιλα*, αλλά θα 'θελα να το επιβεβαιώσω. :)


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2009)

Ακραιόφιλα :)


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2009)

Α, ωραία: Πρώτον, αδυνάτισε η μνήμη μου, και δεύτερον, θα 'πρεπε να το βάλω κατευθείαν στις γκάφες.


----------



## La usurpadora (May 28, 2009)

Τρίτον, στην πλειονότητά τους, οι μεταφράσεις των ντοκιμαντέρ που παίζει ο σκάι, και όχι από μια μόνο εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού ή μεταγλώττισης, έχουν πλήθος προβλημάτων τόσο σε επίπεδο ορολογίας, όσο και στη ροή των ελληνικών. 
Πολλές φορές σκέφτηκα βλέποντας εκπληκτικά προγράμματα να χαντακώνονται αυτό που λένε για τα μεταξωτά βρακιά και τους επιδέξιους κ*λους.
Τελικά, αυτό το κανάλι έχει βαλθεί να μας παραμορφώσει.


----------



## NatCat (May 28, 2009)

Άσχετο αλλά είναι μια απορία που με βασανίζει ως τηλεθεάτρια που αγαπά κάποιες από τις εκπομπές του Σκάι: Γιατί μεταγλωτίζουν σχεδόν τα πάντα; Τι κακό έχουν οι υπότιτλοι; Και, άντε, κάποιες εκπομπές να πω ότι απευθύνονται σε αλλοδαπούς που δεν διαβάζουν ελληνικά ή σε παιδάκια. Οι άλλες; Πάλι καλά δηλαδή που δεν μεταγλωτίζουν και το CSI (άντε να βρουν Έλληνα ηθοποιό να μιλάει σαν τον Οράτιο...) Ενοχλεί και κανέναν άλλον η μεταγλώτισση ή μόνον εγώ είμαι η παράξενη;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 28, 2009)

NatCat said:


> Γιατί μεταγλωτίζουν σχεδόν τα πάντα; Τι κακό έχουν οι υπότιτλοι; Ενοχλεί και κανέναν άλλον η μεταγλώτισση ή μόνον εγώ είμαι η παράξενη;


Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι εδώ είμαστε πολύ μετρημένοι και σαφώς τυχεροί. 
Ιταλία, Γαλλία και μπρρρ Γερμανία δεν αφήνουν ξενόγλωσσο κιχ.


----------



## NatCat (May 28, 2009)

Το ξέρω. Σε γερμανικό κανάλι είχα δει τη Μελίνα Μερκούρη να μιλάει γερμανικά στο "Ποτέ την Κυριακή". Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα να μην μπορώ να ακούσω τον ηθοποιό.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2009)

Σε ταινία: Why don't you go and play with yourself? Μετάφραση: Άντε να παίξεις μόνος σου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2009)

Η μανία άλλων χωρών να μεταγλωττίζουν είναι φρικτή και εκνευριστική. Υποβιβάζουν την ερμηνεία μεγάλων ηθοποιών σε εικόνα μόνο, ενώ ο ηθοποιός δεν είναι μόνο πρόσωπο και κινήσεις, είναι και φωνή. Ποιος voice actor είναι ικανός να μιμηθεί τη φωνή του Άντονι Χόπκινς, για να πω ένα παράδειγμα μόνο; 
Τέλος πάντων, δεν ξέρω γιατί ξεκίνησε το Σκάι αυτή τη φάμπρικα με τις μεταγλωττίσεις, που πάσχουν απ' όλες τις πλευρές. Έχω γράψει σε ένα άλλο πρώην φόρουμ ότι στην οθόνη έγραφε rice pudding with rhubarb και η φωνή έλεγε ότι τώρα φτιάχνουμε πουτίγκα ρυζιού με σέσκουλα. Όσο για τα scallops, τα γνωστά θαλασσινά (πίνες), τα ονόμαζε φιλετάκια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο μεταγλωττισμός ξεκίνησε από παλιότερα (σε γλωσσικά μεγάλες αγορές και μόνο, που μπορούν να συντηρούν επαρκώς τη συνήθεια) για να διευκολύνει τα ηλικιωμένα άτομα που δεν έβλεπαν ή δεν μπορούσαν να διαβάσουν. Από εκεί και πέρα, δημιουργήθηκε συνήθεια, αγορά κλπ.
Το χειρότερο είδος μεταγλωττισμού όμως είναι αυτό που είχα δει παλιότερα σε σλαβόφωνες χώρες, όπου κάποιος ομιλητής μιλάει πάνω από τους ηθοποιους και εξηγεί στο κοινό τι λένε οι ήρωες.


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το χειρότερο είδος μεταγλωττισμού όμως είναι αυτό που είχα δει παλιότερα σε σλαβόφωνες χώρες, όπου κάποιος ομιλητής μιλάει πάνω από τους ηθοποιους και εξηγεί στο κοινό τι λένε οι ήρωες.


Καταπληκτικό! Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω ένα τέτοιο απόσπασμα!


----------



## kapa18 (May 29, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ -ούτε να "ευχαριστηθώ"- βραζιλιάνικο σήριαλ χωρίς μεταγλώττιση! :-D


----------



## sapere_aude (May 29, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το χειρότερο είδος μεταγλωττισμού όμως είναι αυτό που είχα δει παλιότερα σε σλαβόφωνες χώρες, όπου κάποιος ομιλητής μιλάει πάνω από τους ηθοποιους και εξηγεί στο κοινό τι λένε οι ήρωες.



Είχα κι εγώ αυτή την εμπειρία σαν θεατής. The horror, the horror!


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2009)

Δεν είναι μόνο οι ηλικιωμένοι το κοινό των μεταγλωττισμένων εκπομπών. Αυτοί που αξιολογούν τα ποσοστά τηλεθέασης δεν μπορούν να μην προσέξουν ότι υπάρχουν ολόκληρες ζώνες όπου κυριαρχούν εκπομπές χωρίς κάτι το ιδιαίτερο (σενάριο, πρωταγωνιστές κλπ), που μπορούν και ξεπερνούν εξαιρετικές ξενόγλωσσες εκπομπές διαφόρων genres (που μπορεί και να ταυτίζονται με τα αντίστοιχα genres των ελληνικών εκπομπών που κυριαρχούν στην ίδια ζώνη ώρας). Οι έρευνες δείχνουν επίσης ότι συγκεκριμένες κατηγορίες τηλεθεατών είτε δεν νιώθουν άνετα με ξενόγλωσσες εκπομπές (κουράζονται να τις παρακολουθήσουν, μη αντιλαμβανόμενοι τι διαδραματίζεται, τι λέγεται, κι έχοντας και το πρόσθετο strain τού να προλαβαίνουν να διαβάσουν τους υπότιτλους), είτε δεν θέλουν εκείνη τη στιγμή να προσηλωθούν στην οθόνη της τηλεόρασης, αλλά μάλλον να ακούν (ενδεχομένως κάνοντας παράλληλα μιαν άλλη δουλειά τού σπιτιού ή παίζοντας με τα παιδιά κλπ) και να ρίχνουν κλεφτές ματιές όταν καταλαβαίνουν (απ' όσα άκουσαν) ότι συμβαίνει κάτι σημαντικό στη ροή της εκπομπής.

Επειδή από τα παραπάνω προκύπτει ότι η γλώσσα αποτελεί τελικά σημαντική παράμετρο του μίγματος μάρκετινγκ μιας τηλεοπτικής εκπομπής, και ανάλογα με το τηλεοπτικό κοινό που προσδοκάται να προσελκυστεί, εισέρχεται στην εξίσωση και ο μεταγλωττισμός. Φυσικά και στην Ελλάδα το φαινόμενο είναι περιορισμένο σε συγκεκριμένα genres και ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το τι συμβαίνει σε Ρωσία, Τουρκία, Γερμανία κλπ. Αλλά υπάρχουν και καλές δουλειές, όπως υπάρχουν και προχειροδουλειές (όπως και στον υποτιτλισμό, άλλωστε). Το ρωσικό voice-over εμένα πάντως μου άρεσε.  Επίσης, δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε με βάση το ποιες γλώσσες μάς κάνουν προσωπικά να αισθανόμαστε άνετα: Εγώ δεν θα μπορούσα να παρακολουθήσω οτιδήποτε στα πορτογαλικά διότι θα γέλαγα μέχρις δακρύων. Κάποιες γλώσσες μού ακούγονται τόσο αστείες, που δεν θα άντεχα να παρακολουθήσω κάτι σ' αυτές χωρίς να σκάω διαρκώς στα γέλια. :) Ο Σκάι πειραματίζεται με καινοτομίες και «καινοτομίες», αλλά πιστεύω ότι τελικά συνυπολογίζει και τη γνώμη του τηλεοπτικού κοινού: κι έτσι το Σασούκι παραμένει μεταγλωττισμένο, ενώ η Όπρα όχι πια.

Και μια επισήμανση: Υπάρχουν μεταγλωττίσεις που είναι κυριολεκτικά κορυφαίες. Όποιος έχει δει τον Ταρζάν τής Ντίσνεϊ στην ελληνική γλώσσα και το Λίλο & Στιτς στη ρωσική, κι αμέσως μετά τα συγκρίνει με τις αγγλόφωνες εκδόσεις, θα καταλάβει τι εννοώ. Στα αγγλικά είναι εντελώς επίπεδα, άνευρα, άχρωμα, άγευστα, ανούσια. Το ρωσικό Λίλο & Στιτς είναι πραγματικά μεγαλειώδες, εξαιρετικά συγκινητικό. Ο ελληνικός Ταρζάν υπέροχος. Αν είχα κάνει το λάθος να τα δω πρώτα στα αγγλικά, δεν θα τα έβλεπα δεύτερη φορά.

Βέβαια, μόλις ξεπεράσει η χώρα μας την τεχνολογική υστέρηση, τα πράγματα θα είναι πάναπλα: Παράλληλη εκπομπή πολλαπλών καναλιών φωνής.


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Και μια επισήμανση: Υπάρχουν μεταγλωττίσεις που είναι κυριολεκτικά κορυφαίες. Όποιος έχει δει τον Ταρζάν τής Ντίσνεϊ στην ελληνική γλώσσα και το Λίλο & Στιτς στη ρωσική, κι αμέσως μετά τα συγκρίνει με τις αγγλόφωνες εκδόσεις, θα καταλάβει τι εννοώ. Στα αγγλικά είναι εντελώς επίπεδα, άνευρα, άχρωμα, άγευστα, ανούσια.



Αυτό ισχύει γενικώς για τις μεταγλωττίσεις των ταινιών της Ντίσνεϊ στα ελληνικά, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Είναι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ καλές.

Αν σκας στα γέλια με τα πορτογαλικά, πού να ακούσεις μεταγλωττισμένη τουρκική ταινία


----------



## stathis (May 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Και μια επισήμανση: Υπάρχουν μεταγλωττίσεις που είναι κυριολεκτικά κορυφαίες.


Προς επίρρωση των λεγομένων του Ζάζουλα, ιδού μια απόλυτα σχετική συζήτηση, δύο καλοκαίρια και ένα φόρουμ πριν.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2009)

Φίλος επισήμανε ότι και οι Έλληνες έχουμε κρούσμα(τα) της γραφής *_συραϊκή_ (της Σύρας; :) ) αντί για _συριακή_. Εντόπισε ένα εδώ, αλλά ας πούμε ότι είναι ένα απλό _lapsus tastierae_. Πλάκα όμως έχουν τα άλλα ευρήματα, όπου το ανορθόγραφο χρησιμοποιείται για τη σειραϊκή μουσική!


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2009)

Μπορεί να είναι η φωνή του ηθοποιού ιερή για κάποιους (και μέρος του χαρακτήρα που παίζει), αλλά αν πάμε πίσω στον βωβό κινηματογράφο θα δούμε ότι τότε οι ταινίες έβγαιναν σε πολλές κόπιες με καρτέλλες στη γλώσσα της κάθε χώρας διανομής. Στη συνέχεια που εμφανίστηκε ο ομιλών κινηματογράφος οι ταινίες έβγαιναν σε διάφορες γλώσσες- η ίδια ταινία ακριβώς με διαφορετικούς ηθοποιούς (εκτός αν υπήρχε κανένας πολύγλωσσος) και με όλους τους άλλους συντελεστές ίδιους, γυριζόταν παράλληλα σε πεντέξι γλώσσες. Ο Γαλάζιος Άγγελος π.χ. υπάρχει σε αγγλική και γερμανική εκδοχή, με τους ίδιους ηθοποιούς. Μετά ανακάλυψαν τους υπότιτλους, αν και νομίζω ότι ο Χέρτζογκ έκανε δύο βερσιόν του Νοσφεράτου 

Όσο για τις μεταγλωττίσεις, υπάρχει πάντα κι ο Γουντυ Άλεν


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2009)

Η ραδιοφωνική διαφήμιση της Qatar Airways που τρέχει αυτή την περίοδο αναφέρεται στο «οργιώδες και υπνωτικό Μπαλί» (εννοείται, διαφημίζοντάς το και προωθώντας το ως τουριστικό προορισμό).

1. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ένα μέρος είναι οργιώδες «με την καλή έννοια» (εκτός κι αν η δουλειά μας είναι η προώθηση της ακολασίας, όπου μια τέτοια χρήση θα ήταν φυσικά θεμιτή — αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως εδώ δεν πρόκειται για τέτοια περίπτωση); Ο οργιώδης ή έχει σχέση με (κυριολεκτικά) όργια ή χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά για κάτι που οργιάζει (δηλαδή που είναι σε μεγάλη αφθονία ή έξαρση ή ένταση): κυρίως για τη βλάστηση και τη φαντασία (άλλα πράγματα και καταστάσεις που οργιάζουν είναι οι φήμες, η κερδοσκοπία, το έγκλημα κι ο χαφιεδισμός, καθώς λένε τα λεξικά). Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς ένας τόπος μπορεί να οργιάζει «με την καλή έννοια», αφού ο χαρακτηρισμός πηγαίνει μόνο σε δραστηριότητες και στη βλάστηση. Εκτός κι αν υπονοείται το «οργιώδους βλάστησης Μπαλί», οπότε η λέξη που λείπει οδηγεί σε γκάφα ολκής. Άλλη υπόθεση που κάνω για την αιτία τής γκάφας είναι, από τις τόσες αποδόσεις τού _wild_, να επιλέχθηκε το «οργιώδες» — προφανώς από κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζει καλά ελληνικά.

2. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ένα μέρος είναι υπνωτικό «με την καλή έννοια» (εκτός κι αν η δουλειά μας είναι η προώθηση της υπνοθεραπείας, όπου μια τέτοια χρήση θα ήταν φυσικά θεμιτή — αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως εδώ δεν πρόκειται για τέτοια περίπτωση); Βέβαια, εδώ η αποκάλυψη της αιτίας για την (ακόμη μεγαλύτερη από την προηγούμενη) γκάφα είναι, φρονώ, πασιφανής: Από τις δύο σημασίες τού _mesmeric_, με την πρώτη να σημαίνει «υπνωτικός, υπνωτιστικός» και η δεύτερη «συναρπαστικός, ακαταμάχητος», επιλέχθηκε η λάθος. Τόσο λάθος δε, που ο χαρακτηρισμός, από ιδιαιτέρως κολακευτικός, καταλήγει να γίνεται καταδικαστικός.

Αναρωτιέμαι: Καλά, τόσα χρήματα δίνονται για μια τέτοια διαφήμιση. Κείνη η ρημάδα η διαφημιστική, δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει δυο ψίχουλα (σε σχέση μ' όσα λαμβάνει) σ' έναν επιμελητή, ώστε να προφυλάξει τον εαυτό της και τους πελάτες της από τέτοιες πατάτες; Κι ο πελάτης; Δεν μπορεί να δώσει κι εκείνος δυο ψίχουλα (σε σχέση μ' όσα ξοδεύει) σ' έναν επιμελητή, ώστε να προφυλαχθεί από μια τόσο τρανταχτή δυσφήμιση;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

Στο _Πλούτο Νας_ που δείχνει τώρα στο Star, δίνει κάποιος στον Έντι Μέρφι δύο ζάρια και του λέει ότι είναι «loaded». Ο υπότιτλος: «γεμάτα». Το σωστό: «στημένα, πειραγμένα» (φτιαγμένα για να κλέβεις στα ζάρια).


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, να πούμε ότι *chain mail* δεν είναι μόνο οι αλυσιδωτές επιστολές, αλλά, πριν από οκτώ αιώνες, ήταν η αλυσόπλεκτη θωράκιση, η *αλυσιδωτή πανοπλία*. Και, μεταφορικά, *mailed fist* δεν είναι η «ταχυδρομημένη πυγμή» που λέει το Systran (ευτυχώς όχι «γροθιά»), αλλά η *σιδερένια πυγμή* (λόγιο: *σιδηρά πυγμή*).


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Αιτήθημεν, ητήθημεν ή ηττήθημεν;*

Αστυνομικοί έκαναν αγωγή κατά της ΕΡΤ και ζητούν 300.000 ευρώ καθώς, σύμφωνα με ρεπορτάζ που μεταδόθηκε, εμφανίζονταν να πίνουν φραπέ εν ώρα υπηρεσίας και να έχουν σταθμεύσει παρανόμως. Συγκεκριμένα, όπως αναφέρεται στη σχετική αγωγή, στις 10 Μαΐου 2007, τέσσερις άνδρες της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. είχαν αναλάβει καθήκοντα ρύθμισης της κυκλοφορίας και, όταν η κίνηση των οχημάτων ομαλοποιήθηκε, ζήτησαν και πήραν άδεια για να πάρουν καφέ και να πάνε στην τουαλέτα.

«Αιτήθημεν αδείας ολιγολέπτου διαλείμματος προκειμένου να προμηθευθώμεν ύδωρ και καφέ και να κάνομε και χρήσιν τουαλετών. Παραμείναμε σταθμευθέντες έμπροσθεν του καταστήματος, εις τον εξωτερικόν αυτού χώρον, μέχρις ότου παρασκευασθούν οι καφέδες και κάνομε άπαντες εκ περιτροπής την χρήσιν της τουαλέτας» σημειώνουν. «Κάποιοι εκ των συμπολιτών μας,ασκούντες το επάγγελμα του δημοσιογράφου, έκριναν ότι το να πίνη κάποιος καφέ είναι κατακριτέον και -προφανώς- το να υπακούη εις τας σωματικάς αυτού ανάγκας είναι παράνομον και ανήθικον» αναφέρεται στην αγωγή. «Απεικόνισαν ημάς, λοιπόν, άνευ αδείας εκ μέρους ημών, προσβάλλοντες βαναύσως την έκφανσιν της προσωπικότητος ημών» καθώς, όπως λένε, «εμφανιζόμεθα ως εάν είμεθα εγκληματίες, καταληφθέντες επ' αυτοφώρω». «Πρόκειται για διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων με σκοπό την προσωπική μας προσβολή» τονίζουν και προσθέτουν: «Πρόκειται επίσης περί επιθέσεως εις βάρος ημών και του κύρους της Αστυνομίας, όταν εμφανιζόμεθα ως οκνηροί και αδιάφοροι, επειδή καθήσαμε για ολίγα λεπτά και αποκλειστικώς μέχρις ότου ετοιμασθούν οι καφέδες και κάνομε άπαντες χρήσιν της τουαλέτας, κάτι το οποίον πράττουν επί ώρες ατελείωτες οι κύριοι οι οποίοι μας επιτίθενται τόσον υποκριτικώς».​
Από το Βήμα της 28/5/2009.

Σχολιάζεται ποικιλοτρόπως.

Να το κάνω νήμα; Γιατί δεν ξέρεις από πού να αρχίσεις και αποκλείεται να τελειώσεις (αυτό παθαίνεις με τα αν[τι]οργασμικά κείμενα :) ).


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Αιτήθημεν, ητήθημεν ή ηττήθημεν;*


 
Ουαί τοις _αιτημένοις_!
και ωιμέ αναφώνησε ο καταστηματάρχης που αμφιβάλλω, βέβαια, ότι πληρώθηκε για τους καφέδες και την "εκ περιτροπής χρήσιν" του αφοδευτηρίου... Μα τέτοια ευθιξία πια!
Διαχρονικό το γλωσσικό μπάχαλο που αναδεικνύει για πολλοστή φορά το απελπιστικά φαιδρό αυτό κείμενο, όπως φαίνεται και από την παρακάτω σχετική (και πραγματική, _υποτίθεται_) αναφορά ενωμοτάρχη του 1907.  100+ χρόνια μετά, η πρόοδος είναι προφανής!
Πέρα από το γλωσσικό: Φωνάζει ο κλέφτης να σκιαχτεί ο νοικοκύρης...


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2009)

Τι ηλικίας ήταν οι τροχονόμοι που δεν έμαθαν δημοτική οι άνθρωποι στο σχολείο;
(όχι πως έμαθαν καθαρεύουσα)


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 9, 2009)

Δεν είναι γκάφα, αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ διασκεδαστική η ανάγκη των Λετονών να προσθέτουν ένα S στα ανδρικά ονόματα κι ένα Α στα γυναικεία.


----------



## psifio (Jun 11, 2009)

(Δεν είναι το μόνο, αλλά έχει πλάκα.)

O Richard Overy λέει στον Guardian:


> Far-right parties now are based on fear - fear of immigration, fear of aliens, fear of being Europeanised.


To TVXS.gr μεταφράζει:


> Τα ακροδεξιά κόμματα βασίζονται στον φόβο –φόβο για τους μετανάστες, φόβο για τους εξωγήινους, φόβο για την Ευρώπη.



(Το εντόπισε ο null, όχι εγώ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Δεν είναι γκάφα, αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ διασκεδαστική η ανάγκη των Λετονών να προσθέτουν ένα S στα ανδρικά ονόματα κι ένα Α στα γυναικεία.



Οι Λιθουανοί να δεις. Το Panos Karan έγινε Panos Karanas.
Graikas pianistas – vėl Klaipėdoje
Ketvirtadienį Klaipėdos koncertų salėje kartu su uostamiesčio kameriniu orkestru koncertuos jaunas, talentingas graikų pianistas Panos Karanas, šiuo metu gyvenantis Didžiojoje Britanijoje.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Οι Λιθουανοί να δεις. Το Panos Karan έγινε Panos Karanas.


Τυχερός είναι. :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Τυχερός είναι. :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2009)

psifio said:


> (Δεν είναι το μόνο, αλλά έχει πλάκα.)
> 
> O Richard Overy λέει στον Guardian:
> 
> ...



Ξέρεις πώς μπορεί να επηρεάσει την ψήφο σου ο φόβος για τους εξωγήινους;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 14, 2009)

Σχετικά με την απόφαση της κόρης της Σερ, της Τσάστιτι Μπόνο, να υποβληθεί σε επέμβαση αλλαγής φύλου (Καθημερινή)


> Η ανακοίνωση που δημοσιεύτηκε στην ιστοσελίδα για την σόου-μπίζνες TMZ.com αναφέρεται στην δημοσιογράφο και υπέρμαχο των δικαιωμάτων των ομοφυλοφίλων Τσαζ χρησιμοποιώντας την αρσενική αντωνυμία.
> «Ναι, είναι αλήθεια- ο Τσαζ, μετά από χρόνια σκέψης, πήρε την γενναία απόφαση να τιμήσει την πραγματική του ταυτότητα. Είναι περήφανος για την απόφασή του και ευγνώμων για την στήριξη και τον σεβασμό που της έχουν ήδη δείξει οι αγαπημένοι της. Είναι ελπίδα του Τσαζ η επιλογή του για την μετάβαση αυτή ...



"Yes, it's true -- Chaz, after many years of consideration, has made the courageous decision to honor his true identity," confirmed Bono's publicist, Howard Bragman.
"He is proud of his decision and grateful for the support and respect that has already been shown by his loved ones. It is Chaz's hope that his choice ...
(ΤΜΖ)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2009)

*τι είναι πτυχή σιτηρέσιο;*

Όταν μιλάμε για widescreen, γενικά, οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι είναι σχετικά με την αναλογία ή το σχήμα της τηλεόρασής τους, να παρακολουθούν ή ψηφιακής εικόνας. Ένας από τους καλύτερους τρόπους για την κατανόηση widescreen είναι η σύγκριση με το πιο κοινό είδος του πτυχή σιτηρέσιο, με 4:3 που είναι ο λόγος ή το σχήμα ενός προτύπου τηλεόραση.

Η απάντηση εδώ.
Hint: Είναι συνδυασμός τυπογραφικού λάθους και μηχανικής μετάφρασης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2009)

Εμένα από όλα τα λουλούδια σε αυτό το περιβολάκι μου άρεσε πιο πολύ εκείνο το «τι είναι η πατρίδα θέατρο;» στη στήλη με τις απορίες αριστερά.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2009)

Μπαχτσές απίστευτος, Αλεξάνδρα! 
Τι είναι οι κωδικοί μπαρ; (Κι άσε τους λεξιλόγους να τσακώνονται για γραμμωτούς και ραβδωτούς κωδικούς και πρασινόγκριζες ζέβρες! Παίρνεις έναν κωδικό μπαρ και πίνεις τζάμπα ώσπου να πέσεις ξερός...)

Πώς να Dry κινητό Αυτό Ελάτε σε επαφή με το νερό ?!? (Έκτακτο παράδειγμα της σύνταξης γνωστής ως "σλουρρεάλ" η οποία χρησιμοποιείται από όλους τους ανωτέρω αποδέκτες κωδικού μπαρ, την επόμενη μέρα, συνοδευόμενη από τα υπολείμματα του χαρακτηριστικού slur των "σταφιδιασμένων απ' τα ξίδια" όταν αναρωτιούνται πού είναι το κινητό τους και το βρίσκουν πεσμένο στη λεκάνη της τουαλέτας...)

Δεν συνεχίζω γιατί μπορείς να γράψεις ολόκληρο βιβλίο, αν τους δώσεις σημασία!


----------



## Kalliana (Jun 15, 2009)

*Νέο ωραίο από το χθεσινό CSI Las Vegas*

Χτες βράδυ έβλεπα το πρώτο επεισόδιο του CSI Las Vegas, νομίζω στον Alpha.
Το θύμα ληστείας, έχει ακουμπήσει με το στόμα σε κάποιο περίεργο χημικό στοιχείο και ο CSI του λέει πως παρατηρεί κάποιον περίεργο αποχρωματισμό στα χείλη του. (Αυτά τα λένε οι ηθοποιοί και τα βλέπουμε στους υπότιτλους ολόσωστα).
(NICK takes out his flashlight and checks MR. LAFERTY'S eyes.)
NICK STOKES: Now say "ah."
(MR. LAFERTY opens his mouth and says, "ah".)
MR. LAFERTY: Ah.
NICK STOKES: Was she hot?
(Mouth open, MR. LAFERTY gives a chuckle and moans at the memory.)
NICK STOKES: Attaboy. 
(NICK sits back.)
NICK STOKES: Mr. Laferty, your eyes look okay but I notice some discoloration 
around the inside of your lips. Have you always had that?
(MR. LAFERTY cranes his neck to look at his lips in the mirror behind NICK.)
MR. LAFERTY: No. What the hell is that?

Αμέσως επόμενη ατάκα:
NICK STOKES: I'll swab your gums see if we can find out what made you pass out.

Υπότιτλος:
- Θα πάρω τις τσίχλες σας μήπως και βρούμε τι το προκάλεσε.

Δεν έχω λόγια.....γιατί παίρνουν τις τσίχλες του κοσμάκη;;;


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2009)

Kalliana said:


> NICK STOKES: I'll swab your gums see if we can find out what made you pass out.
> Υπότιτλος:
> - Θα πάρω τις τσίχλες σας μήπως και βρούμε τι το προκάλεσε.


Τούτο, μπρε, είναι παρεξήγηση με τα ούλα της! :)


----------



## curry (Jun 15, 2009)

Είχε κι άλλα κι άλλα κι άλλα αυτό το επεισόδιο...!


----------



## Kalliana (Jun 15, 2009)

curry said:


> Είχε κι άλλα κι άλλα κι άλλα αυτό το επεισόδιο...!



Δεν το είδα μετά από αυτό το σημείο, γέλασα τόσο πολύ που δάκρυσα και άλλαξα κανάλι!!


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Θυμάστε ασφαλώς εκείνη τη διαφήμιση που αναρωτιόταν αν χρειαζόμαστε κάποιον να μας τη ρίξει («να σας στηρίξει»). Επιτέλους, κατάλαβαν τι μας ρωτούσαν και άλλαξαν το ερώτημα σε «να σας στηρίζει καθημερινά». Βέβαια, τόσους και τόσους μήνες μάς έριχναν την άλλη καθημερινά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 17, 2009)

Με χαρά είδα σήμερα ότι το αγαπημένο μου online λεξικό, "τοπικοποιήθηκε". Με λύπη διαπίστωσα στη συνέχεια ότι το γνωστό σε όλους παιχνίδι "κρεμάλα" (hangman στα Αγγλικά), έχει μεταφραστεί ως "ο δήμιος". Της γλώσσας, συμπληρώνω εγώ...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 18, 2009)

> Το Αριστείο απονεμήθηκε στον καθηγητή Βιολογίας και Βιοφυσικής του Πανεπιστημίου Χόπκινς και αντεπιστέλλον μέλος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, Ευάγγελο Μουδριανάκη για τις πρωτοποριακές τελετές του επί της δομής της χρωματίνης, την κρυσταλλογραφική επίλυση της δομής του πρωτεϊνικού πυρήνα του νουκλεοσώματος και την ανακάλυψη της ιστονικής πτυχής.


in.gr

Ε, με βουντού, το παίρνω κι εγώ


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2009)

Να 'σαι καλά, απολαυστικότατο typo, απ' αυτά που πρέπει να απαθανατίζονται.





Ποιος ξέρει τι τους μαθαίνουν σ' αυτές τις αρχαίες σχολές.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 18, 2009)

Πριν από 20 λεπτά στον Orange:

Κλασικό ζευγάρι πανάσχετων παραγωγών. Εκείνος μιλάει για τις ταινίες που βγήκαν σήμερα στις αίθουσες και αναφέρει πρώτη τον "Δεσμωτ*ή* του ιλίγγου" με τον Τζέημς Στιούαρτ και *τον* Κιμ Νόβακ. (Το έταιρο "άστρο", δεν ήξερε κανέναν από τους ηθοποιούς, ούτε την ταινία.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Πριν από 20 λεπτά στον Orange:



Συγγνώμη, αλλά τι είναι ο Orange;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 18, 2009)

Τρέντι ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Τρέντι ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός



Θέλεις να πεις ότι καταργήθηκε η ΥΕΝΕΔ; 

Εντάξει, μη βαράς με εκείνο το πράγμα, πλάκα κάνω, τον ήξερα (χωρίς να τον ακούω), απλώς κόλλησε το μυαλό μου και νόμισα ότι ήταν κανένα κανάλι σε καινούργιο τηλεοπτικό πακέτο...


----------



## Philip (Jun 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά τι είναι ο Orange;



ορθογραφικό λάθος. Έπρεπε να είναι o Norange (πρβ. ισπαν. naranja.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2009)

Φρέσκο απ' τον ΑΝΤ1:
Κάποιος, κρατώντας ένα αντικείμενο με πουά, ρωτάει:
Do you like polka dots?
Μετάφραση:
Σ' αρέσουν οι πολωνέζικες βούλες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω για την γκάφα του κυριακάτικου Βήματος, που κυκλοφόρησε στην πρώτη του έκδοση με την παραπάνω είδηση, σε συνδυασμό με την γκάφα του Paul Anast, που κύριο μέλημά του ήταν να μιλήσει για τις υψηλές απουσίες από τα σαββατιάτικα εγκαίνια, σε σημείο που έβαλε απουσία και στον Μπαρόζο.

Αλλά εγώ θα τα έλεγα σε δύο γραμμές και εγκαίρως ανακάλυψα ότι έγιναν θέμα στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου (πρέπει να αρχίσει καλύτερος καταμερισμός εργασίας).

Οπότε εγώ έμεινα με το ιστορικό κομμάτι, την πιο γνωστή ίσως δημοσιογραφική γκάφα:




Κανένας δεν περιμένει ότι θα κερδίσει ο Τρούμαν στις εκλογές του 1948 και η Chicago Daily Tribune κυκλοφορεί δίνοντας τη νίκη στον αντίπαλό του.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Truman#Election_of_1948


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2009)

*Η δαντέλα του κηπουρού*

Ή αλλιώς "δαντέλα *κιπούρ" ή "δαντέλα *κηπούρ". 
Στη σκουπιδοεκπομπή του Alter κάποιος περιγράφει το νυφικό της κυρίας Μπουμπούκου και λέει ότι ήταν στολισμένο με "δαντέλα κιπούρ". Η συνομιλήτριά του τον ρωτάει, "Τι είπες;" κι αυτός ξαναλέει δυνατά και καθαρά "κιπούρ".

Βέβαια, η δαντέλα λέγεται *guipure*, οπότε, αν δεν θέλουμε να προφέρουμε τέλεια τα γαλλικά, το πολύ-πολύ να πούμε γκιπούρ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2009)

Το Magenta Polylexicon το δίνει *κοπανέλι*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το Magenta Polylexicon το δίνει *κοπανέλι*.



Και ψάχνοντας από εκεί μαθαίνουμε επίσης ότι το σωστό είναι να λέμε δανδέλα (χωρίς το βάρβαρο -ντ- του γαλλικού _dentelle_ ). 



Alexandra said:


> Βέβαια, η δαντέλα λέγεται *guipure*, οπότε, αν δεν θέλουμε να προφέρουμε τέλεια τα γαλλικά, το πολύ-πολύ να πούμε γκιπούρ



Δεν ξέρω από δαντέλες, αλλά ψάχνοντας να βρω πώς γράφονται ακριβώς οι όροι στα γαλλικά, είδα ότι η γαλλική βίκι χαρακτηρίζει ένα ανάλογο τεχνούργημα






ως _bloemwerk_ (που μου μοιάζει ολλανδικό/φλαμανδικό ή κάτι τέτοιο) και σημαίνει «ανθισμένο έργο» ή «λουλουδένιο»... :)

*Edit: *Βέβαια,κοιτάζοντας τις φωτογραφίες, πρέπει να ξαναδώσω μάλλον έμφαση στο «Δεν ξέρω από δαντέλες»...


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2009)

Στιχομυθία από περυσινή συζήτηση στο phorum.gr, σε σελίδα όπου κάποιος κομίζει το περίφημο λερναίο κείμενο (το αναφέρω για να εξηγήσω πώς βρέθηκα να διαβάζω εκεί και να ξεθάβω — και να θάβω εδώ):

Μέλος Α: Για το τετρατονικό ποια η γνώμη σας; [κάποιος όρος για το πολυτονικό θα είναι αυτό, γιατί το λερναίο ρίχτηκε στη μέση συζήτησης για το πολυτονικό]

Μέλος Β: [προφανώς ειρωνευόμενο] Εμένα μου αρέσει και ο Schönberg με το ατονικό του σύστημα.

Μέλος Γ: [αυτός που κόμισε το λερναίο] Καί πώς φίλτατε θα διακρίνεις τον ορθό τονισμό των λέξεων;


----------



## sapere_aude (Jun 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μέλος Β: Εμένα μου αρέσει και ο Schönberg με το ατονικό του σύστημα.



 
Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα αντιδρούσε ο Γ αν ο Β δήλωνε οπαδός του δωδεκατονικού.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 28, 2009)

> Σε επιπλέον εξετάσεις θα υποβληθεί η σορός του Μ.Τζάκσον μετά την αυτοψία


in.gr
Η ώτοπσυ θα δείξει.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2009)

Έτσι είναι. Άμα βαριέσαι να γράψεις ένα άρθρο και μεταφράζεις τα άρθρα που γράφουν οι άλλοι - και άνευ προσόντων, μάλιστα...


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Βέβαια, η δαντέλα λέγεται *guipure*, οπότε, αν δεν θέλουμε να προφέρουμε τέλεια τα γαλλικά, το πολύ-πολύ να πούμε γκιπούρ.



Οι παλιές τα λεγανε και τα δύο και γκιπούρ και κιπούρ. Άλλωστε οι φράσεις 
βαλε ένα γκιπούρ
βάλε εναν κιπούρ
ακούγονται το ιδιο (το γκιπούρ, δηλαδή το ένδυμα από δαντέλλα γκιπούρ)

Γραμμένο το έχω δεί μόνο γκιπούρ αλλά στον προφορικό λόγο έχω ακούσει και τα δύο (κι από μοδίστρες).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2009)

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες που το λένε "κιπούρ" ή το γράφουν "κηπούρ". Το βλέπουμε και στο διαδίκτυο. 

Υπάρχουν και επαγγελματίες που λένε το "cordon bleu" *γκόρντον μπλου, και το γράφουν και σε καταλόγους εστιατορίων.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> [...]Υπάρχουν και επαγγελματίες που λένε το "cordon bleu" *γκόρντον μπλου, και το γράφουν και σε καταλόγους εστιατορίων.


 
Γιατί; Άδικο έχουν; 
Αφού υπάρχει στο Ιντερνέτι, έτσι θα 'ναι:
http://webnow.gr/magazino/cook/cook060.html
ένας Ιβίσκος τα πουλάει πάμφθηνα (0,01€ !):
http://www.iviskos.gr/index.php?pag...d=262&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1
άσε που το λέει και ο κύριος Καραμήτρος εδώ:
http://ioanniskaramitros2.blogspot.com/2009/01/gordon-blue.html
κι ένας λεβέντης εδώ πέρα:
http://www.pizzaleventis.gr/product_00048-details.aspx
Μα πού πας, ρε λεβέντη Καραμήτρο;

Και πού να δεις τι θα γίνει αν βγει κανένα Gordon's Blue Gin, με τη σχετικά πρόσφατη μόδα των χρωματισμένων, με δανεικές γεύσεις ποτών (tinctured), αλλά μάλλον πρόλαβαν άλλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> ένας Ιβίσκος τα πουλάει πάμφθηνα (0,01€ !):
> http://www.iviskos.gr/index.php?page...mid=1&vmcchk=1


Τρέξτε, το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε και τα πουλάει όλα 0,01 €!


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

το Ζαφείρι της Βομβάης, φευ, δεν έχει χρώμα μπλε. Το μπουκάλι είναι μπλε, το περιεχόμενο είναι άχρωμο, σα νερό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2009)

Πάντως, οι Άγγλοι, που έχουν χιούμορ, ονόμασαν Gordon Blue τον σεφ στα καρτούν Bristow.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2009)

SBE said:


> το Ζαφείρι της Βομβάης, φευ, δεν έχει χρώμα μπλε. Το μπουκάλι είναι μπλε, το περιεχόμενο είναι άχρωμο, σα νερό.


 
Άρα κι αυτό πάει για μπέρδεμα εδώ. Παραπληροφόρησα πάλι από άγνοια. My slip showed immediately! Ευτυχώς, εδώ τα λάθη επισημαίνονται και διορθώνονται. Μια μικρή δικαιολογία: τζιν έχω να πιω πολλά χρόνια, δεν γράφω πόσα;) και το Ζαφείρι έχει ωραίο μπουκάλι, αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα να το ανοίξω. Thanks!


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2009)

Σε μια χθεσινοβραδινή ταινία (δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω ποια ήταν, γιατί έκανα ζάπινγκ εκείνη την ώρα και μετά έβαλα ντιβιντί) έμαθα κάτι που ομολογουμένως δεν ήξερα, ότι το North Star είναι το Βόρειο Σέλας. Μάλιστα, στην ταινία η φράση συνοδευόταν από εικόνα του νυχτερινού ουρανού όπου διακρίνονταν μόνο αστέρια, και στη συνέχεια ο ηθοποιός περιέγραφε πώς να βρεις το north star σε σχέση με τη μεγάλη άρκτο. Ο σκηνοθέτης της ταινίας δηλαδή επιχειρούσε με δόλιο τρόπο να κάνει τον τηλεθεατή να νομίσει ότι το north star είναι αστέρι. Κι εγώ δηλαδή -ντρέπομαι τώρα που το λέω- προς στιγμήν θεώρησα ότι επρόκειτο για αστέρι, μάλιστα στο νου μου ήρθε ο πολικός αστέρας. Ξεγελάστηκα βλέπετε από τον έναστρο ουρανό και εκείνο το παραπλανητικό star. Ευτυχώς που υπήρχε ο υποτιτλιστής να βάλει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους, διευκρινίζοντας ότι το αστέρι που φαινόταν στην οθόνη ήταν στην πραγματικότητα το Βόρειο Σέλας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2009)

Που και εικόνα να μην είχε ο υποτιτλιστής, ένα γκούγκλισμα υπόθεση είναι:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Star
Μάλλον θα μπερδεύτηκε με το Northern Lights...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_(astronomy)


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2009)

Και πού ακριβώς διαδραματιζόταν η ταινία, Panadeli? Ρωτώ μήπως είναι πιο κοντά γιατί δεν έχω δει το Βόρειο Σέλας και ο Αρκτικός (κύκλος) μού πέφτει λίγο μακριά, 
ενώ τον Πολικό (αστέρα)
τον βλέπω κάθε μέρα...;)




Δυστυχώς, ο Σταυρός του Νότου που χρησιμεύει στο νότιο ημισφαίριο για προσανατολισμό αφού δείχνει κοντά στο Νότιο Πόλο (παλιό μου όνειρο να τον δω, μα δεν τα κατάφερα ακόμη), πέφτει ακόμη πιο μακριά...




Και το σχετικό μουσικό διάλειμμα, απ' όπου είχα μάθει τον Southern Cross, από κάτι παλιούς φίλους (πριν γεράσουν πολύ, αν και απ' ό,τι ακούω δεν στραβογέρασαν):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytzjANitRHM


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2009)

Κάπου στην Αμερική φαντάζομαι, αν κρίνω από την προφορά. 
Δυστυχώς όμως δεν είδα πάνω από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, που ήταν βέβαια αρκετά για να αλλάξουν για πάντα την αυτοεικόνα μου σε ό,τι αφορά τις γνώσεις μου περί αστρονομίας. 

Αλλά και γεωγραφίας, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι. Είχα βλέπεις την εσφαλμένη αντίληψη ότι το βόρειο σέλας παρατηρείται σε χώρες του αρκτικού κύκλου, όπως η Ισλανδία, η Νορβηγία κλπ.
Θα μπορούσε βέβαια η ταινία να διαδραματίζεται στην Αλάσκα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 4, 2009)

η Μέση Ανατολή είναι βασικό κομμάτι της ισορροπίας ισχύος του διεθνούς συστήματος, και η Ελλάδα βεβαίως δεν είναι μακράν. 
IAA
Αλλά μακράν της νέας ελληνικής :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2009)

Βλέπω ότι στο ΙΑΑ έχουν μείνει και στη «Ρωσσία» με δύο σίγμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2009)

Από συνέντευξη του κ. Ηλία Μαμαλάκη στο Πρώτο Θέμα, σχετικά με το δείπνο του ΟΑΣΕ που οργάνωσε στην Κέρκυρα μετά από παραγγελία της κ. Μπακογιάννη.

_-Είναι φαν σας η υπουργός;_
-Δεν ξέρω! Έχω μια *"εξ απαλών ονύχων"* φιλία μαζί της και αυτό είναι όλο. Δεν τρώμε κάθε μέρα μαζί, αλλά έχουμε συναντηθεί ως καλεσμένοι σε διάφορα τραπέζια και έχουμε συζητήσει.

Μα τι λέτε, κύριε Μαμαλάκη μου; Έχετε φιλία εξ απαλών ονύχων και "αυτό είναι όλο"; Μα εσείς είστε φίλοι από τα γεννοφάσκια σας! Α, μήπως εννοούσατε κάτι άλλο; Μαντεύω, μάλλον θέλατε να πείτε, "δεν είμαστε πολύ φίλοι, όσο πατάει η γάτα"... Καλά, καλά, καταλάβαμε. 

Αν τουλάχιστον ήταν λίγο πιο μορφωμένη η δημοσιογράφος που του πήρε τη συνέντευξη, ίσως μπορούσε να τον βοηθήσει να μην εκτεθεί. Να και μια από τις οργισμένες αναρτήσεις για τη γνωστή κοτσάνα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 4, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Από συνέντευξη του κ. Ηλία Μαμαλάκη στο Πρώτο Θέμα, σχετικά με το δείπνο του ΟΑΣΕ που οργάνωσε στην Κέρκυρα μετά από παραγγελία της κ. Μπακογιάννη.
> 
> _-Είναι φαν σας η υπουργός;_
> -Δεν ξέρω! Έχω μια *"εξ απαλών ονύχων"* φιλία μαζί της και αυτό είναι όλο. Δεν τρώμε κάθε μέρα μαζί, αλλά έχουμε συναντηθεί ως καλεσμένοι σε διάφορα τραπέζια και έχουμε συζητήσει.



Ό,τι και να πούμε, το "εξ απαλών ονύχων" μαζί με τον "ευάριθμο" αποτελούν, μάλλον, τις κλασικότερες περιπτώσεις στις οποίες αστοχούν ακόμη και άνθρωποι κατά τεκμήριο μορφωμένοι και καλοί χρήστες της ελληνικής.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Ό,τι και να πούμε, το "εξ απαλών ονύχων" μαζί με τον "ευάριθμο" αποτελούν, μάλλον, τις κλασικότερες περιπτώσεις στις οποίες αστοχούν ακόμη και άνθρωποι κατά τεκμήριο μορφωμένοι και καλοί χρήστες της ελληνικής.


Σχετικό νήμα: *Λέξεις για φιγούρα και για τρικλοποδιές*.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2009)

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι άνθρωποι, που κατά τεκμήριο έχουν τη γνώση και την ικανότητα να χρησιμοποιούν "δύσκολες" εκφράσεις σωστά, μιλάνε πολύ πιο απλά. Αντίθετα κάποιοι που, ίσως λόγω εξειδικευμένων σπουδών σε διαφορετικούς τομείς, είναι πιο επιρρεπείς σε γλωσσικά λάθη, θεωρούν απαραίτητο να διανθίζουν το λόγο τους με εκφράσεις-παγίδες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2009)

Κι ένα ολίσθημα, όχι τόσο του μεταφραστή (παρότι και ο ίδιος και ο επιμελητής έχουν το μερίδιό τους), όσο κυρίως του πελάτη, το οποίο αποφεύχθηκε με λίγη τύχη και την απαραίτητη έρευνα που θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει εξαρχής.
Σχολιασμός για τα γυρίσματα του _Μονομάχου_ (ναι, με τον Ρούσσο Κορακέα και τα 5 Όσκαρ).
Κάποια στιγμή, ο σκηνοθέτης Ρίντλεϊ Σκοτ μιλάει για πολεμικές μηχανές της ρωμαϊκής εποχής και ξαφνικά πέφτει ο εξής υπότιτλος:
They're like pompons.
Η μετάφραση:
Μοιάζουν με πονπόν.
Ο υποτιτλισμός περνάει από επιμέλεια/διόρθωση και προωθείται στο τμήμα ποιοτικού ελέγχου της εταιρείας. Ευτυχώς, κάποιος εκεί παραξενεύεται από την αναφορά στα πονπόν ανάμεσα σε βαλλίστρες, οξυβόλους, γαστραφέτες και υγρό πυρ, και αποφασίζει να το ψάξει λίγο. Καταλήγει εδώ: http://www.firstworldwar.com/atoz/pompom.htm.
Η διαφορά; Ένα γράμμα, ένα ενωτικό, δύο κεφαλαία (pompons-> Pom-Poms) και, το σημαντικότερο, λίγη κοινή λογική ώστε να μη μεταμορφωθεί αυτό:




σε τούτα:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2009)

Πον-πον δεν λένε κι εκείνα τα μαραφέτια για το ντεμακιγιάζ;


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πον-πον δεν λένε κι εκείνα τα μαραφέτια για το ντεμακιγιάζ;


 
I will laugh you! (μεταβατικό)  
Makeup is not one of my daily activities. Any girls around?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πον-πον δεν λένε κι εκείνα τα μαραφέτια για το ντεμακιγιάζ;


Όχι, πον-πον είναι αυτά που έχουν οι cheerleaders και αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσαν παλιά για να βάλουν την πούδρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2009)

Ααα, άρα είναι για το μακιγιάζ, όχι για το ντεμακιγιάζ; Κι ετούτα εδώ τι είναι τελικά; http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BD-%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BD+%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B5%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%AC%CE%B6&meta=


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω, πρώτη φορά βλέπω να λένε πον-πον τα βαμβάκια του ντεμακιγιάζ. Ίσως καθιερώθηκε while I was sleeping.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2009)

Είδες που υπάρχουν και άντρες ενημερωμένοι;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2009)

Μην ανησυχείς, Αλ, δεν καθιερώθηκε την ώρα που κοιμόσουν, μάρκα είναι, μια ροζ συσκευασία αν έχεις δει στο Χόντο. Πον πον κι εγώ ξέρω αυτό το φουντωτό που χρησιμοποιούσαν παλιά για την πούδρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά η μάρκα πλέον δηλώνει την κατηγορία (πρβλ. _μπικ_, _τεφάλ_ κλπ). Το μάρκετινγκ εμπλουτίζει τη γλώσσα! 

Παρεμπ, _πον-πον_ ονομάζονται κι όλες οι χνουδωτές/φουντωτές μπαλίτσες σε ρούχα και αξεσουάρ. :)


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παρεμπ, _πον-πον_ ονομάζονται κι όλες οι χνουδωτές/φουντωτές μπαλίτσες σε ρούχα και αξεσουάρ.




Για παράδειγμα:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2009)

Εεεμμ, αυτό θα το έλεγα _φούντα_· δεν είναι δα και μπαλίτσα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 5, 2009)

*Ο Βοτανικός είναι στον Κεραμεικό;*

Ή ο Κεραμεικός στον Βοτανικό; Ή θα μας τρελάνει όλους το Google Maps; Μετονομάστηκε ο σταθμός του μετρό σε "Βοτανικός"; Και μετακόμισε ο Βοτανικός από τον Ελαιώνα στο Γκάζι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2009)

ΟΚ, ο τύπος είναι Αυστριακός, το όνομά του και ο τίτλος της ταινίας είναι Brüno, με διαλυτικά ή umlaut αν προτιμάτε, και οι Αγγλοσάξονες το προφέρουν Μπρούνο, μια και δεν έχουν αυτό τον ήχο του «ü». Αλλά ποιος ευφυής γλωσσολόγος της εταιρείας παραγωγής έβαλε τον κόσμο να διαβάζει «μπρόινο»; Διότι στις αφίσες της ταινίας το umlaut έγινε διαλυτικά πάνω από το ύψιλον, *μπροϋνο*. Με πεζά και χωρίς τόνο. Διαβάζεται και _μπρωινό_, αν θέλετε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2009)

Παρεμπ: Γνωρίζετε καμία ελληνική λέξη με *οϋ* που να _μην_ είναι σύνθετη; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παρεμπ: Γνωρίζετε καμία ελληνική λέξη με *οϋ* που να _μην_ είναι σύνθετη; :)


Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί, αλλά έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## Philip (Jul 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> ΟΚ, ο τύπος είναι Αυστριακός, το όνομά του και ο τίτλος της ταινίας είναι Brüno, με διαλυτικά ή umlaut αν προτιμάτε, και οι Αγγλοσάξονες το προφέρουν Μπρούνο, μια και δεν έχουν αυτό τον ήχο του «ü».



Το προφέρουμε /brunou/ όχι γιατί δεν έχουμε το /y/ [που βέβαια δεν έχουμε, εκτός από μερικά μέρη της Σκοτίας και Ιρλανδίας], αλλά γιατί οι αγγλοσάξονες απλώς έχουν συνηθίσει να παίζουν με ξένα διαλυτικά, για να φαίνεται ένα όνομα πιο exotique - πρβλ. Häagen Dazs, /'ha:gən 'dæs/ και διάφορα pop grouψ όπως Mötley Crüe. (κανονική ορθογραφία motley crew - /motli 'kru:/ και τα δυο. Όπως βάζουν το ελληνικό Σ σε λέξεις όπως το GRΣΣΚ. 

Δεν θυμάμαι ποια εταιρεία αυτοκινήτων έχει βγάλει το ΚΙΑ που γράφεται ΚΙΛ, αλλά εγώ το διαβάζω πάντα σαν "KILL!! "


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 11, 2009)

Philip said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι ποια εταιρεία αυτοκινήτων έχει βγάλει το ΚΙΑ που γράφεται ΚΙΛ, αλλά εγώ το διαβάζω πάντα σαν "KILL!!"




Η νοτιοκορεάτικη *Kia Motors*:


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 11, 2009)

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/1381/micahk.jpg

Μαίκα (Μέκκα?) Ρίτσαρντ.... Ο άνθρωπος, _Micah Richards _λέγεται. Τον άλλαξε τόσο πολύ η γρίπη?


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2009)

_Vlad the Impaler_, γράφει ο υπότιτλος.

_Βλαντ ο Ανασκολοπιστής_, μεταφράζω.

Ο διορθωτής/επιμελητής, με την αιτιολογία ότι δεν θα καταλάβει ο κόσμος τον Ανασκολοπιστή, το διορθώνει:

_Βλαντ ο Παλουκωτής..._ 

Και στο τηλεγραφικό και ανακριβές λήμμα της ελληνικής Βικιπαίδειας, Παλουκωτή τον γράφει. Γκουγκλιές: 132 για Βλαντ Ανασκολοπιστή, 222 για Βλαντ Παλουκωτή.

Βρε, μπας κι έχω εγώ το λάθος; 
Αν είναι έτσι, τότε και Γαλαζογένη θα δούμε τον Κυανοπώγωνα και Παλιοκουβέντα τον Παλαιολόγο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2009)

Πάντως κι εγώ το έχω δει αυτό το Παλουκωτής...

Και βάρδα μην τον πούνε *Μπακαούκα* (χαρακτηρισμός των ντόπιων Σαλαμινίων και δη των Παλουκιωτών από τους στρατεύσιμους του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού).


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2009)

Υποθέτω ότι, επειδή το παλούκωμα ως μέθοδος θανάτωσης σε πρόσφατους καιρούς (βλέπε και σούβλισμα του Αθανάσιου Διάκου) άφησε οδυνηρές μνήμες στους λαούς (έχουμε και την καθημερινή χρήση «παλουκώσου»), ο «Παλουκωτής» δεν είναι λάθος, δεν αποτελεί ανεπίτρεπτη εκλαΐκευση. Ο Πάπυρος δίνει αυτό σαν προσωνυμία του Βλαντ Τσέπες (αν και δίνει επίσης το εντελώς άστοχο «Πασσαλωτής»). Δεν γνωρίζω ωστόσο πόσο ακριβές είναι το «παλουκώνω» αφού, όπως γράφει το ΛΚΝ, σημαίνει επίσης «υποβάλλω κπ. στο βασανιστήριο να παραμείνει όρθιος και ακίνητος, έως ότου εξαντληθεί πλήρως, δένοντάς τον σε πάσσαλο μπηγμένο στο έδαφος». Πάντως, από τον καιρό που ο Δαρείος Α΄κατέστειλε την επανάσταση των Βαβυλωνίων και ανασκολόπισε 3.000 από δαύτους (_τοῦτο δὲ ὁ Δαρεῖος τῶν ἀνδρῶν τοὺς κορυφαίους μάλιστα ἐς τρισχιλίους ἀνεσκολόπισε_, Ηροδότου Ιστορίες 3:159:5), η ιστορία καταγράφει αρκετούς ανασκολοπισμούς και ανασκολοπιστές, με τον Διάκο τελευταίο, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο της Wikipedia, που είναι πολύ καλύτερο από οτιδήποτε υπάρχει σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες.

* Τα θύματα του ανασκολοπισμού δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτούς.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2009)

Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι είναι λάθος. Εγώ δεν το είχα ξανασυναντήσει, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει και πολλά. Απλώς είναι ίσως πιο γνωστός ως Ανασκολοπιστής παρά ως Παλουκωτής, μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον. Και όταν ένας τίτλος ή χαρακτηρισμός έχει καθιερωθεί, πότε επιτρέπεται να τον αλλάξουμε; Λέτε να ήρθε η ώρα του Βλαντ Τσέπες; 
Μοβόρικη φάτσα, πάντως:




Και οι άχρηστες σχετικές λεπτομέρειες:
Στα τουρκικά ο συγκεκριμένος Βλαντ λέγεται "Kazıklı Voyvoda" δηλ. καζικλής (παλουκωτής/ανασκολοπιστής) πρίγκιπας· το γνωστό καζίκι.
Υπάρχει και Nikos the Impaler (όχι, δεν είμαι εγώ), β' διαλογής splatter (τι άλλο θα ήταν; ) του Γερμανού Andreas Schnaas...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 12, 2009)

Nikos the Impaler β' διαλογής splatter του Γερμανού Andreas Schnaas...

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι splatter; Εμένα για τσόντα θα μου έκανε...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 12, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Nikos the Impaler β' διαλογής splatter του Γερμανού Andreas Schnaas...
> 
> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι splatter; Εμένα για τσόντα θα μου έκανε...


Αν ήταν Νίκος ο κολονοσκόπος...


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 12, 2009)

Από τη σημερινή Real News (μην απορείτε τι κάνω με δαύτη, έχει ένθετο το Μπαζάρ σήμερα), αναφορά σε κοσμικό γάμο:

Μοναδικό ενθύμιο γάμου η μπομπονιέρα, μια ασημένια *αμοιβάδα* την οποία επιμελήθηκε ο Τάδε.

Η αμοιβάδα τώρα δικαιώνεται..


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Μοναδικό ενθύμιο γάμου η μπομπονιέρα, μια ασημένια *αμοιβάδα* την οποία επιμελήθηκε ο Τάδε.


Ε, μπορεί ο κύριος Τάδε να είναι πολύ δημιουργικός και να έφτιαξε μπομπονιέρες σε σχήμα αμοιβάδας


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, μπορεί ο κύριος Τάδε να είναι πολύ δημιουργικός και να έφτιαξε μπομπονιέρες σε σχήμα αμοιβάδας


 
Ή βαριόταν να δημιουργήσει κάτι και διάλεξε την εύκολη λύση της άμορφης μάζας, την οποία βάφτισε αμοιβάδα για να δικαιολογήσει την... αμοιβάρα του!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Μοναδικό ενθύμιο γάμου η μπομπονιέρα, μια ασημένια *αμοιβάδα*



μπα, μάλλον μπλέχτηκε με τις αχηβάδες, αχοιβάδες, αχιβάδες, δεν τούκοψε και να γράψει γυαλιστερές...


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2009)

Διακρίνω μια πελώρια λαχτάρα για θαλασσινά, απόγευμα Κυριακής, με ουζάκια, κυματάκια και άλλα τερπνά ή ιδέα μου είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2009)

daeman said:


> Διακρίνω μια πελώρια λαχτάρα για θαλασσινά, απόγευμα Κυριακής, με ουζάκια, κυματάκια και άλλα τερπνά ή ιδέα μου είναι;



Λες; Δεν μου πέρασε καν από το μυαλό... :)


----------



## straydog (Jul 12, 2009)

Πριν από λίγο στον Ant1: ένας πεθερός μιλάει στο γαμπρό του και, αναφερόμενος σε κάποια παιδιά, τα χαρακτηρίζει: "the little fuckers". Απόδοση: "οι μικροί γαμισάκιδες"! Blimey!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2009)

straydog said:


> Πριν από λίγο στον Ant1: ένας πεθερός μιλάει στο γαμπρό του και, αναφερόμενος σε κάποια παιδιά, τα χαρακτηρίζει: "the little fuckers". Απόδοση: "οι μικροί γαμισάκιδες"! Blimey!


Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος μεταφραστής επέλεξε να μεταφράσει το όνομα Focker που υπάρχει σ' όλη αυτή τη σειρά των ταινιών, και το απέδωσε Γαμισάκης. Μπορεί να μη συμφωνώ με την επιλογή του, και να προτιμούσα την επιλογή του μεταφραστή του κινηματογράφου που το άφησε αμετάφραστο, αλλά δεν βρίσκω ότι είναι γκάφα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι ότι η απόδοση «οι μικροί γαμισάκηδες» για το «the little fuckers» θα ίσχυε μόνο αν πρόκειται για «little Fockers» της γνωστής οικογενείας. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις είναι απλώς _κωλοπαίδια_, της γνωστής συνομοταξίας.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η απόδοση για το «the little fuckers» [...] είναι απλώς _κωλοπαίδια_, της γνωστής συνομοταξίας.


Διαφωνώ. Άλλο επίπεδο ύφους — και ως κριτήριο χρησιμοποιώ τον πατέρα μου (:)). Ο άνθρωπος δεν θα έλεγε ποτέ «the little fuckers», αλλά σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις θα έλεγε «τα κωλοπαίδια» (ή «τα τσογλάνια» κλπ). Οπότε σκέφτηκα τι λέξη δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσε, κάποια που να είναι σε παρόμοια στάθμη στην κλίμακα χυδαιολογίας (ή taboo-language scale) με το _fucker_. Πιστεύω ότι στο επίπεδο ύφους τού «the little fuckers» είναι «τα πουστράκια» και «τα γαμοπαίδια», και ανάμεσα στα δύο βρίσκονται «τα παλιομαλακισμένα».


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2009)

Παραπάνω ξέχασα να αναφέρω και τα «πουστρόπαιδα».


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι η απόδοση «οι μικροί γαμισάκηδες» για το «the little fuckers» θα ίσχυε μόνο αν πρόκειται για «little Fockers» της γνωστής οικογενείας. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις είναι απλώς _κωλοπαίδια_, της γνωστής συνομοταξίας.



Συμφωνώ. Είναι αρκετά κοινό και όχι υπερβολικά βαρύ. Ή "τα μαλακιστήρια". Εξαρτάται κι από το περικείμενο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2009)

*Νέα ιστορικά υψηλά για το έλλειμμα στις ΗΠΑ *

Έχω την αμυδρή υποψία ότι ο αυτόματος μεταφραστής τους είναι σε απεργία. Έχω επίσης την υποψία ότι το πρωτότυπο γράφει New historic highs.
Πολλές φορές το tvxs.gr έχει τέτοια λάθη, φαίνεται πως ο πειρασμός του κοπιπαστώματος και της βιαστικής μετάφρασης είναι μεγάλος. Ωστόσο έχω την αίσθηση ότι το συγκεκριμένο είναι *_νέο ιστορικό υψηλό_ κακής μετάφρασης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> *Νέα ιστορικά υψηλά για το έλλειμμα στις ΗΠΑ *


Αγγλισμός είναι. Καινούργιος δεν είναι. Βρίθει ο τόπος (για την ακρίβεια, βρίθουν οι τόποι) από _ιστορικά υψηλά_ και _ιστορικά χαμηλά_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2009)

Χθες το απόγευμα είχε στον Alpha το The King of Queens (επεισόδια: Noel Cowards / Fixer Upper).

Τέλος πάντων, σε μια φάση ο Άρθουρ λέει ότι ένα κατσαβίδι που έψαχνε ο Νταγκ, το είχε πάρει για να ανοίξει κάτι παλιά κουτιά μπογιάς, προκειμένου να διαπιστώσει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο "off white" και το "eggshell white". Με το που ακούω το συγκεκριμένο σημείο, σηκώνω αμέσως το βλέμμα μου για να δω τι επέλεξε ο υποτιτλιστής. Κάτι τέτοια σημεία ξεχωρίζουν τους άντρες απ' τα αμούστακα αγόρια, άλλωστε! Το "off white" δεν πρόλαβα να το δω, αλλά προς μεγάλη μου κουφαμάρα διαπίστωσα ότι, για το "eggshell white", έγραφε το αμίμητο "άσπρο κροκί"! Μα καλά, είναι ποτέ δυνατόν μια απόχρωση του λευκού να είναι κροκί; Κι άντε, ο υποτιτλιστής δεν κατάλαβε ότι το eggshell είναι το τσόφλι τού αβγού, και στη θέση του αντιλήφθηκε λανθασμένα ένα σκέτο egg... το αβγό έχει μόνο κρόκο, ασπράδι δεν έχει; [ΣτΖ: Εγώ σας έχω αναθέσει από τις 15/07/2008 (έναν χρόνο συμπληρώσαμε!) να μεταφράσουμε τις γυναικείες ονομασίες (καθότι οι άντρες αντιλαμβανόμαστε μόνο τα πέντε από τα επτά χρώματα της ίριδας, κι εκεί κλείνουμε ως χρωματολόγοι) των χρωμάτων στο σχετικό νήμα, αλλά εσείς τίποτα — τώρα θα είχαμε έτοιμο reference. :)]

Παρακάτω στο ίδιο επεισόδιο, γίνεται αναφορά στην επιτάχυνση 0-60, κι αυτή μένει 0-60 και στον υπότιτλο. Να σημειώσω ότι το 0-60 είναι σε (αγγλικά) μίλια, οπότε σε χιλιόμετρα αντιστοιχεί σε 0-96,5. Μεταφράζεται δε ως 0-100, που είναι και το αντίστοιχο για τις χώρες με μετρικό σύστημα, όπως η δική μας. Τέλος, ένα belt highway έγινε "λεωφόρος Μπελτ". Είχε κι άλλα, αλλά δεν τα συγκράτησα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

Να σας ενημερώσω λοιπόν ότι, περνώντας από το History το βραδάκι, έμαθα κι εγώ χτές κατά το ζάπισμα ότι το υπερωκεάνιο _Λουζιτάνια_ (θύμα των γερμανικών υποβρυχίων το 1916) είχε *πρώτης τάξης λίστα επιβατών με σπουδαία ονόματα*...


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ε ολόκληρο Λουζιτάνια, τι περίμενες, να κουβαλάει την μπασκλασαρία; :-D


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Αλίευμα δόκτορα που δεν γράφει πολλά αλλά διαβάζει ουκ ολίγα:

Ο Αμερικανός Αιβόρι Ουίλιαμς ήταν ο… γρηγορότερος και από τις δύο σειρές των 100 μέτρων Ανδρών, με χρόνο 9.95. Στη δεύτερη θέση ήταν ο επίσης Αμερικανός Μαρκ Τζελκς με χρόνο 9.99, ενώ τρίτος ήταν ο ομοϊδεάτης τους Τρέιβις Πάντζετ με χρόνο 10.09.








Ευτυχώς διορθώθηκε (με απλή αφαίρεση) αλλά σε άλλη είδηση φαίνεται ότι ξέρουν τη λέξη _συμπατριώτης_ (για την ακρίβεια, _συμπατριώτισσα_ εκεί). Παραμένει ο _«Αιβόρι» Ουίλιαμς_ — όπως λέμε _ξεροβόρι_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2009)

Ο Ζάζουλας απορεί πώς μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος, ανεξάρτητα αν είναι μεταφραστής ή όχι, να ονομάσει ένα χρώμα "άσπρο κροκί". Εγώ έρχομαι να εκφράσω την απορία μου πώς είναι δυνατόν ένας υποτιτλιστής να επιλέγει από τις μεταφράσεις της λέξης brush μόνο τη βούρτσα, ποτέ το πινέλο. Είναι συχνότατο λάθος. Βλέπουμε ζωγράφο να ζωγραφίζει, κατά τον μεταφραστή κρατάει βούρτσα. Βλέπουμε μπογιατζή να χρωματίζει τον τοίχο με πινέλο, αλλά κατά τον μεταφραστή κρατάει βούρτσα. Φταις τώρα να του πεις κάτι για τις βούρτσες του;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2009)

Τίτλος στην οθόνη, στις ειδήσεις του ΑΝΤ1:

*ΔΙΕΣΤΡΑΒΛΩΝΕΙ *τα γεγονότα ο Ερντογάν καταγγέλλουν οι Κινέζοι.

Πάρτε και 219 διεστραβλώνει από το διαδίκτυο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τίτλος στην οθόνη, στις ειδήσεις του ΑΝΤ1:
> 
> *ΔΙΕΣΤΡΑΒΛΩΝΕΙ *τα γεγονότα ο Ερντογάν καταγγέλλουν οι Κινέζοι.
> 
> Πάρτε και 219 διεστραβλώνει από το διαδίκτυο.


 
Αμάν, διεστραβώθηκα!

Καλά το ένα· αλλά δεν μπορεί και τα 219 να είναι typo!


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2009)

Είναι από αυτούς που πάσχουν από στραβλισμό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2009)

daeman said:


> Καλά το ένα· αλλά δεν μπορεί και τα 219 να είναι typo!


Αν ήταν typo στην οθόνη, η πείρα δείχνει ότι το αποσύρουν αμέσως και το διορθώνουν. Αλλά προφανώς ο χειριστής της τιτλέζας (έτσι λέγεται;) μια χαρά το έβλεπε, δεν είδε κανένα typo.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2009)

Ο εκφωνητής των ειδήσεων στο Mega είπε την σούπερ-κοτσάνα:

Αφού ξέρουμε ότι αυτή τη στιγμή το Ν. ημισφαίριο έχει το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα με τον ιό της γρίπης, κι επειδή εμείς στην Ελλάδα έχουμε _δεκάδες χιλιάδες μετανάστες από το Ν. ημισφαίριο,_ μήπως θα έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα;

Τι εννοούσε τώρα ο κύριος;

Ότι έχουμε δεκάδες χιλιάδες μετανάστες από χώρες που αυτή τη στιγμή έχουν χειμώνα, π.χ. Αυστραλία και Ν. Ζηλανδία;
Ότι έχουμε μετανάστες από χώρες της Αφρικής που τυχαίνει να είναι κάτω απ' τον Ισημερινό, αλλά ανήκουν στην τροπική ζώνη, οπότε καθόλου χειμώνα δεν έχουν τώρα; 
Ότι το Πακιστάν, το Μπανγκλαντές και οι άλλες χώρες της Ασίας από τις οποίες έχουμε πολλούς μετανάστες, βρίσκονται στο Ν. ημισφαίριο;
Ότι έχει τρικυμία εν κρανίω;


----------



## Philip (Jul 14, 2009)

Μπορεί να μην είναι μετανάστες. Μπορεί να είναι αυστραλοί ελληνικής καταγωγής που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα να αποφύγουν τον γνωστό σκληρό χειμώνα της Αυστραλίας (που όπως ξέρουμε όλοι είναι και πολύ κοντά στο νότιο πόλο ))))


----------



## stathis (Jul 15, 2009)

Μπορεί ο _Δημόσιος κίνδυνος_ (Public enemies) να μην έλεγε τίποτα ως ταινία, είχε όμως μερικά χαριτωμένα στους υπότιτλους:

Carnegie (ο γνωστός κροίσος) -> _Καρνεζί_ (πολύ φαντεζί το βρίσκω)
USSR -> _ΕΣΣΡ_ (εντάξει, αυτό είναι typo)
Tucson -> _Τούκσον_ (αυτό όμως δεν είναι!)
Biograph -> _Μπιαγκράφ_ (όνομα κινηματογράφου, επαναλαμβάνεται αρκετές φορές)
_κος._ (συντομογραφία του _κύριος_...)


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2009)

stathis said:


> Μπορεί ο _Δημόσιος κίνδυνος_ (Public enemies) να μην έλεγε τίποτα ως ταινία, είχε όμως μερικά χαριτωμένα στους υπότιτλους:
> 
> Carnegie (ο γνωστός κροίσος) -> _Καρνεζί_ (πολύ φαντεζί το βρίσκω)


Ο Γάλλος ξαδερφος του δικηγόρου Καρνέζη ή ίσως κανένα καινούργιο χρώμα, σαν το κομοδινί;



stathis said:


> Biograph -> _Μπιαγκράφ_ (όνομα κινηματογράφου, επαναλαμβάνεται αρκετές φορές)



έχει περάσει η ώρα και το διάβασα στα γρήγορα Μπιαφράγκ, όπως λεμε ισχνά φράγκα (λόγω ελλειψεώς τους)




stathis said:


> _κος._ (συντομογραφία του _κύριος_...)



Αυτό έιναι οπωσδήποτε λαθος;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αυτό έιναι οπωσδήποτε λαθος;





> κος.


Υποθέτω μόνο λόγω της τελείας. Είναι ...τελειοθήρας ο κος stathis :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

Τα πρόσωπα των πνευματικών ανθρώπων, που το απαντούν, αλλάζουν, όμως το ερώτημα της _Πατριδογνωσίας_ παραμένει αμετάβλητο: 

Με ποια ταυτότητα οι Ελληνες περιέρχονται στον σύγχρονο κόσμο; 

Καθημ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

stathis said:


> Μπορεί ο _Δημόσιος κίνδυνος_ (Public enemies) να μην έλεγε τίποτα ως ταινία, είχε όμως μερικά χαριτωμένα στους υπότιτλους:
> Tucson -> _Τούκσον_ (αυτό όμως δεν είναι!)



Όντως δεν έλεγε τίποτα και αυτό το συγκεκριμένο το θυμάμαι κι εγώ ότι μού είχε χτυπήσει! Και μιλώντας για υπότιτλους και γκάφες, έβλεπα πρόσφατα τις γυναίκες στα πρόθυρα νευρικής κρίσης, όπου ο υποτιτλιστής χρησιμοποιουσε συνέχεια τη λέξη Εστοκόλμο. "Είναι στο αεροδρόμιο, πάει στο Εστοκόλμο" κλπ κλπ. Ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν ήξεραν Ισπανικά, κατάλαβαν μετά από άπειρες επαναλήψεις της λέξης και το αεροδρομικό της περικείμενο ότι πρόκειται για τη Στογχόλμη.


----------



## stathis (Jul 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αυτό έιναι οπωσδήποτε λαθος;


Καραμπινάτο...


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Τα πρόσωπα των πνευματικών ανθρώπων, που το απαντούν, αλλάζουν, όμως το ερώτημα της _Πατριδογνωσίας_ παραμένει αμετάβλητο:
> 
> Με ποια ταυτότητα οι Ελληνες περιέρχονται στον σύγχρονο κόσμο;
> 
> Καθημ.



Και πάλι καλά, γιατί στα πρώτα τεύχη αυτής της σειράς συνενετεύξεων είχε το υπέροχο "Με ποια ταυτότητα οι Ελληνες μετέρχονται στον σύγχρονο κόσμο;" (Γουάου!)

Άμα θες να χρησιμοποιείς βαρύγδουπα ρήματα την πατάς τη μπανανάφλουδα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Άμα θες να χρησιμοποιείς βαρύγδουπα ρήματα την πατάς τη μπανανάφλουδα.


Πολύ σωστά — γι' αυτό άλλωστε κι έχουμε ειδικό νήμα για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=561. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Και πάλι καλά, γιατί στα πρώτα τεύχη αυτής της σειράς συνενετεύξεων είχε το υπέροχο "Με ποια ταυτότητα οι Ελληνες μετέρχονται στον σύγχρονο κόσμο;" (Γουάου!)


:) α, οπότε θα μετέλθει μερικές ακόμα προθεσούλες (διέρχομαι, κατέρχομαι, παρέρχομαι...) και μπίνγκο στο προσέρχομαι (αν δεν έχουν ακόμη απέλθει οι αναγνώστες).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2009)

Στο σκαμνί εκ νέου για τη ρατσιστική δολοφονία *εναντίον *Εβραίου
Σε αντιδιαστολή, φαντάζομαι, με τις γνωστές δολοφονίες που γίνονται *υπέρ* του θύματος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

Από το in.gr:

Όπως εξηγεί η ειδησεογραφική υπηρεσία του περιοδικού Science, η συμπεριφορική ψυχολόγος Κάρεν ΜακΚομπ είχε την έμπνευση να ξεκινήσει την έρευνα όταν ο γάτος της ο Πέπο άρχισε να την ξυπνάει κάθε πρωί με ένα ενοχλητικό γουργούρισμα το οποίο απλά δεν μπορούσε να αγνοήσει. _Ήταν προφανές ότι ο Πέπε ζητούσε __κέρασμα_.

Ένα λουκούμι για τον Πέπο, παρακαλώ.

Εικάζω ότι το κέρασμα αντιστοιχούσε στο αγγλικό treat.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά αν κοιτάξεις το λεξικό που φιλοξενούν, δεν έχει το φίλεμα και το τρατάρισμα.


----------



## stathis (Jul 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> ... ο γάτος της ο Πέπο άρχισε να την ξυπνάει κάθε πρωί με ένα ενοχλητικό γουργούρισμα το οποίο *απλά* δεν μπορούσε να αγνοήσει.


Πέρα από το "κέρασμα", εμένα με ενοχλεί κι αυτό το "απλά", που γενικώς μου κάθεται στο στομάχι. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι ανήκει στους καραπαγιωμένους αγγλισμούς. (Εξάλλου τον χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ ενίοτε... )


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

stathis said:


> Φοβάμαι όμως ότι ανήκει στους καραπαγιωμένους αγγλισμούς. (Εξάλλου τον χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ ενίοτε... )


Τότε γιατί δεν έγραψες «Φοβάμαι ότι απλά ανήκει...»;


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ναι, αλλά αν κοιτάξεις το λεξικό που φιλοξενούν, δεν έχει το φίλεμα και το τρατάρισμα.



Ο Πέπε θα προτιμούσε τρατάρισμα και φίλεμα, αντί για κέρασμα, ε;

Μια φορά που φύλαγα τα σκυλάκια κάτι γνωστών μου ανακάλυψα αυτά τα treats και στα ελλήνικος τα έλεγα ελληνικότατα σνακ, αφού φαγητό δεν ήταν. 

Αεροσυνοδός της Αλιτάλια λίγο πριν περάσουν με σαντουιτσάκια: γουί γουιλ νέου σερβ ε Ζμολ Ζνεκ


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αεροσυνοδός της Αλιτάλια λίγο πριν περάσουν με σαντουιτσάκια: γουί γουιλ νέου σερβ ε Ζμολ Ζνεκ


Αφού πέρασε, πάλι καλά. Σε πτήση Αθήνα-Μιλάνο, και με αναμμένο ήδη πάνω από την Πάτρα το φωτάκι που την καλεί, εμφανίστηκε μόνον όταν έγινε αναγγελία τής προσγείωσης, απλώς για να το σβήσει (!) — και μάλιστα χωρίς καν να ρωτήσει περί τίνος επρόκειτο, έτσι για τα προσχήματα!


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αφού πέρασε, πάλι καλά. Σε πτήση Αθήνα-Μιλάνο, και με αναμμένο ήδη πάνω από την Πάτρα το φωτάκι που την καλεί, εμφανίστηκε μόνον όταν έγινε αναγγελία τής προσγείωσης, απλώς για να το σβήσει (!) — και μάλιστα χωρίς καν να ρωτήσει περί τίνος επρόκειτο, έτσι για τα προσχήματα!



Αφού τα φωτάκκαι αυτά ως γνωστόν ανάβουν αυθαίρετα από μόνα τους. 

Να πω ότι το Ζμολ Ζνακ δεν μας το δώσανε, μας το πετάγανε για να μη σκύψουν καθόλου όπως περναγαν. Οπότε έπεσαν δύο στον διπλανό μου (15χρονος Ιταλός) και δεν μου έδωσε το δικό μου, χρειάστηκε να επιμείνω!!!!!

Το άλλο που μου έχει μείνει από αυτά τα ταξίδια ήταν το ότι στο αεροδρόμιο της Ρώμης δεν χρειαζόταν ταμπέλλα για να βρεις την τουαλέτα, ακολουθούσες τη μπόχα (κι εκτός αεροδρομίου το ίδιο ήταν αλλά λες ρε γαμώτο, και στο αεροδρόμιο πια!).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 16, 2009)

> Με δικαστική απόφαση η Παλαιστινιακή Αρχή απαγόρευσε στο αραβικό δορυφορικό τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο Al-Jazeerah που *εδράζεται *στο Κατάρ


in.gr
Χαζοί είναι οι άλλοι που γράφουν με κρύα καρδιά "έχει την έδρα του/βάση του" ; Εκτός και το πάρουμε ότι το Αλ Τζαζίρα... είναι μια ιδέα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2009)

take your time = πάρε τον χρόνο σου (15.400 με "τον χρόνο", 558 με "το χρόνο")
E, με την ευκαιρία, πάρε και κάνα λεξικό μαζί με τον χρόνο σου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> take your time = πάρε τον χρόνο σου (15.400 με "τον χρόνο", 558 με "το χρόνο")
> E, με την ευκαιρία, πάρε και κάνα λεξικό μαζί με τον χρόνο σου...



Υπάρχει τρόπος να ξεχωρίζουν οι αυτόματες μεταφράσεις ή μπα;...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει τρόπος να ξεχωρίζουν οι αυτόματες μεταφράσεις ή μπα;...


Αν προσέξεις, τα πρώτα ευρήματα (τουλάχιστον — δεν προχώρησα σε βάθος) είναι διατυπώσεις από Έλληνες κι όχι αυτόματες μεταφράσεις. Η αυτόμαστη μετάφραση είναι «πάρτε το χρόνο σας». To Google Translate πάντως δίνει και το σωστό «με το πάσο σου/σας»: http://translate.google.com/transla...en&sourceid=ie8-activity#en|el|Take your time


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η αυτόματη μετάφραση είναι «πάρτε το χρόνο σας».



Μπα, το μόνο ασφαλές είναι μάλλον το _πάρτε το χρόνο σας έξω_ (καλά, τι γίνεται με τον Γκούγκλη; σε εισαγωγικά δίνω όλη τη φράση, «σπασμένα» αποτελέσματα μου δίνει). Και στο *πάρτε *το χρόνο σας έχει χαρακτηριστικά πρωτότυπα κείμενα (και από περιοδικά...)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2009)

Εγώ δεν είπα ότι *όλα* τα «πάρτε το χρόνο σας» είναι αυτόματη μετάφραση — εγώ είπα ότι, επειδή η αυτόματη μετάφραση είναι με το «πάρτε», η αρχική μου εκτίμηση ότι όλες οι εμφανίσεις τού «πάρε τον χρόνο σου» δεν είναι αυτόματη μετάφραση, ενισχύεται περαιτέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Χθες το βράδυ είχε στο Mega την ταινία _Medusa's Child_. Κάποια στιγμή γίνεται λόγος για «ultimate weapon», το οποίο αποδόθηκε «έσχατο όπλο». Παρότι μπορεί να έχει και αυτήν τη σημασία, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, απ' ό,τι φαινόταν άλλωστε από τα συμφραζόμενα, έπρεπε να αποδοθεί «απόλυτο όπλο». Το _ultimate_ είναι λέξη με πολλές σημασίες, οπότε η ελληνική απόδοσή του πρέπει να επιλέγεται προσεκτικά κατά περίπτωση, κι όχι μηχανικά με βάση την κυρίαρχη απόδοση που έχει στο μυαλό του ο μεταφραστής.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2009)

Ίσως, αλλά δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα μεταφραστική γκάφα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

_Έσχατο μέσο_ είναι αυτό που αποτελεί την τελευταία επιλογή κάποιου. _Απόλυτο μέσο_ είναι αυτό που έχει την υπέρτατη αποτελεσματικότητα — και κάλλιστα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και πρώτο, όχι έσχατο. Πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Το αν η απόδοση της μιας έννοιας με μια άλλη, με την οποία η πρώτη δεν ταυτίζεται, είναι ή όχι γκάφα, το αφήνω σ' εσάς να το κρίνετε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2009)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Ζαζ. Δεν υπάρχουν μόνο οι αστείες γκάφες ή τα μαργαριτάρια, υπάρχουν και οι απλές γκάφες, με την έννοια του λάθους.
γκάφα η : άστοχη, αδέξια, άκαιρη πράξη ή ενέργεια που γίνεται από άγνοια ή από επιπολαιότητα και έχει συνήθ. δυσάρεστες συνέπειες. [γαλλ. gaff(e) -α]

Και σ' αυτό το νήμα επισημαίνουμε τις μεταφραστικές γκάφες μερικές φορές επειδή προκαλούν γέλιο, αλλά άλλες φορές απλώς για να διδάξουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2009)

Και να 'μαστε πάλι με το *attitude*, άλλη μια γνωστή και μη εξαιρετέα λέξη που προβληματίζει παλιούς και νέους μεταφραστές. :) Χθες στο _The Nanny_ (Alpha) η Φραν χρειάζεται δικηγόρο και λέει στον Μάξγουελ να τηλεφωνήσει σε μια γνωστή δικηγορική εταιρεία, την _Τάδε και Δείνα_. Κάνει μικρή παύση (ναι, ακόμη κι η Φραν μπορεί να κάνει παύσεις!) και προσθέτει: «Όχι όμως τον Δείνα — _he has attitude_». Ο υποτιτλιστής το αποδίδει: «_Έχει προσωπικότητα_». Η απόδοση αυτή φρονώ πως είναι ακριβώς _το ανάποδο_ από το νόημα της παρατήρησης της Φραν — η Φραν _δεν_ τον θέλει τον συγκεκριμένο δικηγόρο, κι αυτό οφείλει να αντικατοπτρίζεται στον υπότιτλο. Γενικά η λέξη _προσωπικότητα_ αποκτά συγκεκριμένη χροιά με επιθετικό προσδιορισμό (ανεξάρτητη, ισχυρή, έντονη, διχασμένη, αδύνατη, σκοτεινή, ενδιαφέρουσα, πολυδιάστατη κλπ). Κατά σύμβαση, όταν _σκέτα_ κάποιος ή κάτι «έχει προσωπικότητα» ο χαρακτηρισμός είναι θετικός, ενώ όταν είναι «χωρίς προσωπικότητα» ο χαρακτηρισμός είναι αρνητικός. Εδώ αίσθησή μου είναι ότι η Φραν εννοεί πως ο συγκεκριμένος δικηγόρος «είναι ποζάτος | έχει μεγάλο τουπέ».

Η λέξη _attitude_ είναι μια πρόκληση για τον μεταφραστή, επειδή στην αγγλική χρησιμοποιείται από εντελώς εύσημα μέχρι εντελώς κακόσημα — κι όλο το φάσμα ενδιάμεσα. Διάφορες σημασίες τού _attitude_: στάση | συμπεριφορά | νοοτροπία | διάθεση | φέρσιμο | διαγωγή | πόζα | επιτήδευση | τουπέ | ποζεριά | αναίδεια | ποζάρισμα | πλασάρισμα | αυτοπεποίθηση. Επίσης χρησιμοποιείται στα αεροσκάφη και το μπαλέτο με ειδικές σημασίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2009)

Στο κόντεξτ που αναφέρεις, Ζαζ, είναι προφανές ότι εννοεί "bad attitude". Οπότε, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, μπορούμε να πούμε: πόζα, αναίδεια, πουλάει μούρη, είναι δύστροπος, είναι νευρικός, έχει πολύ ύφος -- οτιδήποτε εκτός από το "έχει προσωπικότητα".


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2009)

Daiquiri. Όχι ντακουίρι! Οι αγγλομαθείς το λένε _*ντάκιρι*_, αλλά οι παλιοί το λέμε *ντακίρι*.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Μάννα εξ ουρανού.* 

Δύο, κλασικά και τα δύο, λάθη μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος σ' αυτή την έκφραση, και τα έκαναν και τα δύο στο χτεσινό δελτίο του Μέγα. Στην κάτω φάσα του δελτίου ειδήσεων έγραφε:

ΜΑΝΑ ΕΞ’ ΟΥΡΑΝΟΥ

Φροντίζουν για τα λαθονήματα εν μέσω ειδησεογραφικής ξηρασίας / ανομβρίας (της γνωστής silly season).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Μάννα εξ ουρανού.*
> 
> Δύο, κλασικά και τα δύο, λάθη μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος σ' αυτή την έκφραση, και τα έκαναν και τα δύο στο χτεσινό δελτίο του Μέγα. Στην κάτω φάσα του δελτίου ειδήσεων έγραφε:
> 
> ...


και μια μάνα εξ-ορισμού :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> Φροντίζουν για τα λαθονήματα εν μέσω ειδησεογραφικής ξηρασίας / ανομβρίας (της γνωστής silly season).


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=988 :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η λέξη _attitude_ είναι μια πρόκληση για τον μεταφραστή, επειδή στην αγγλική χρησιμοποιείται από εντελώς εύσημα μέχρι εντελώς κακόσημα — κι όλο το φάσμα ενδιάμεσα. Διάφορες σημασίες τού _attitude_: στάση | συμπεριφορά | νοοτροπία | διάθεση | φέρσιμο | διαγωγή | πόζα | επιτήδευση | τουπέ | ποζεριά | αναίδεια | ποζάρισμα | πλασάρισμα | αυτοπεποίθηση. Επίσης χρησιμοποιείται στα αεροσκάφη και το μπαλέτο με ειδικές σημασίες.



Να προσθέσω ότι χρησιμοποιείται και στην εραλδική, για να περιγράψει τη _στάση_ ή _πόζα_ (όροι που αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο Ζαζ) των διαφόρων ζώων που εμφανίζονται σε θυρεούς, εμβλήματα κλπ. (Ρίξτε μια γρήγορη ματιά στο άρθρο της βίκης, ίσως αξίζει τα τρία λεπτά του χρόνου σας :))


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2009)

Χθες στο _The King of Queens_ (Alpha), επεισόδιο _Assaulted Nuts_, ο Νταγκ, χαριεντιζόμενος με το συρραπτικό στη δουλειά του, καταφέρνει να καρφιτσώσει το σχετικό σύρμα στους διδύμους του. Καθώς τον πηγαίνει ένας συνάδελφός του στο νοσοκομείο, λακκούβες κι άλλα τέτοια δίνουν αφορμή να τραντάζεται το φορτηγό, κι επομένως να υποφέρει κι ο Νταγκ. Κι εκεί που πια δεν πάει άλλο, βλέπουν μπροστά τους τον υπέρτατο πρόξενο τραντάγματος: «Α speed bump!». Ο υπότιτλος: «Έχει κίνηση.» Ε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2009)

Ναι, την είδα αυτή την κοτσάνα με το speed bump. Εδώ λες, "Βρε, παιδάκι μου, αφού δεν ξέρεις ακόμα ούτε τι είναι το speed bump, άσε τη μετάφραση για αργότερα. Έχεις πολλά να μάθεις ακόμα".


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τις ειδήσεις του Alpha, ο ιός της γρίπης *παρουσίασε "παύση" την τελευταία εβδομάδα. *

Αλλά η είδηση έλεγε: We saw a big *surge*..., και το surge μεταφράστηκε "παύση" από τα σαΐνια του καναλιού: δημοσιογράφους, γραμματείς, κλητήρες, θα σας γελάσω... Κι έτσι, ο δυστυχής τηλεθεατής που δεν ξέρει αγγλικά, νομίζει ότι η γρίπη έκανε "παύση". 

Δεν είναι καν αστείο. Είναι εξοργιστικό αυτό το φαινόμενο να παριστάνουν τους μεταφραστές όλα αυτά τα άτομα που κάποιοι τους έδωσαν ένα Lower και τους είπαν ότι ξέρουν αγγλικά.


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> το surge μεταφράστηκε "παύση" από τα σαΐνια του καναλιού


Από πού προέκυψε αυτή η _παύση_; Ποια λέξη νόμισε ότι άκουσε/διάβασε ο μεταφραστής;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2009)

Μακάρι να ήξερα τι άκουσε. Ή μάλλον, η πιο πιθανή εξήγηση είναι ότι όταν τα αγγλικά σου είναι τόσο λίγα που δεν ακούς ούτε αναγνωρίζεις τη λέξη surge, βγάζεις κάτι απ' το κεφάλι σου.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Από πού προέκυψε αυτή η _παύση_; Ποια λέξη νόμισε ότι άκουσε/διάβασε ο μεταφραστής;


 
Εικασία:
Ο εκτελών χρέη υποτιτλιστή δεν ήταν δημοσιογράφος, γραμματέας ή κλητήρας, που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά ο... ηλεκτρολόγος. 
Κι ο άνθρωπος, βλέποντας ή ακούγοντας το surge, βασιζόμενος στις τεχνικές του γνώσεις, το ερμήνευσε ως ξαφνική υπέρταση ρεύματος και, πολύ εύλογα, σκέφτηκε: 
Όταν έχουμε αιχμή υπέρτασης, αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια σχετική διάταξη προστασίας, τότε ή θα καεί το μηχάνημα ή θα καεί η ασφάλειά του, οπότε παύση θα ακολουθήσει, θες δε θες...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Από πού προέκυψε αυτή η _παύση_; Ποια λέξη νόμισε ότι άκουσε/διάβασε ο μεταφραστής;


Η δική μου εικασία είναι το να είχε ο μεταφραστής ναυτικό υπόβαθρο, όπου το _surge_ χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία της «χαλάρωσης (σχοινιών κλπ)». Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, το άλμα μέχρι την «παύση» είναι εντελώς ντανταϊστικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2009)

Ξέρω ότι η δουλειά του υποτιτλισμού των ειδήσεων είναι τρομερά αγχώδης και απαιτητική. Ο υποτιτλιστής κάνει βάρδια από το μεσημέρι μέχρι το βράδυ, π.χ. από τη 1 μέχρι τις 9, για να καλύψει όλα τα δελτία ειδήσεων, μεσημεριανό, απογευματινό και βραδινό. Εννοείται ότι απαραίτητο προσόν είναι η άριστη γνώση των δύο γλωσσών (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αγγλικά->ελληνικά). Αν, λοιπόν, ξεκινάμε με έκπτωση στις γνώσεις και, ακόμα χειρότερα, αυτός που κάνει τη δουλειά δεν είναι μεταφραστής, αλλά «γλωσσομαθής» δημοσιογράφος, οι γκάφες περιμένουν πάντα στη γωνία.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

Σε μια ταινία που έδειχνε χθες βράδυ το Alpha, είδα το _parking tickets_ να αποδίδεται «εισιτήρια για πάρκινγκ» (!) — ενώ το σωστό είναι, φυσικά, «κλήσεις για παράνομη στάθμευση».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

Η Μπήλιω, "Έχει Γούστο" (επανάληψη εκπομπής):
_δέκα χρόνια από τον άξαφνο και αδόκιμο θάνατο του Άκου Δασκαλόπουλου _


----------



## stathis (Jul 29, 2009)

Η νέα κατάταξη, από πλευράς κινδύνου, φέρνει πλέον τα σολάριουμ στην ίδια κατηγορία επικινδυνότητας, μεταξύ άλλων, με το τσιγάρο, *τον άσβεστο* και την ηπατίτιδα Β.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1037783&lngDtrID=252

(Και το κόλλημά μου με το in.gr άσβεστο είναι...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2009)

Αυτός που κάνει "μετάφραση", διαβάζει asbestos και του φαίνεται λογικό να είναι επικίνδυνο. Ξέρεις τι παθαίνεις άμα πέσεις στον λάκκο με τον ασβέστη;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2009)

Άσε. Μάλλον εκεί έχει πέσει το λεξικό του και φοβάται να το πιάσει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2009)

stathis said:


> Η νέα κατάταξη, από πλευράς κινδύνου, φέρνει πλέον τα σολάριουμ στην ίδια κατηγορία επικινδυνότητας, μεταξύ άλλων, με το τσιγάρο, *τον άσβεστο* και την ηπατίτιδα Β.
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1037783&lngDtrID=252
> (Και το κόλλημά μου με το in.gr άσβεστο είναι...)



Αν δείτε από κάτω γράφει: *Newsroom ΔΟΛ. *
Αλλά στα ΝΕΑ δημοσιεύεται μια εκδοχή της είδησης όπου έχει επιμελώς παραλειφθεί ο "ασβέστης". Βάζει μόνο τα τσιγάρα και την ηπατίτιδα.

 *Το σολάριουμ ένοχο για εμφάνιση καρκίνου*
ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ με τους μεγαλύτερους κινδύνους πρόκλησης καρκίνου έβαλε χθες διεθνής ομάδα ειδικών τα σολάριουμ και την έκθεση στην υπεριώδη ακτινοβολία, εξισώνοντάς τα με το δηλητήριο αρσενικό και χημικά αέρια. Επί χρόνια, οι επιστήμονες υποστήριζαν ότι τα σολάριουμ είναι «πιθανώς καρκινογόνα». Μια νέα ανάλυση όμως, 20 μελετών, κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα ότι εάν κάποιος κάνει σολάριουμ πριν τα 30 του ο κίνδυνος εμφάνισης καρκίνου αυξάνεται κατά 75%. Βρήκαν επίσης ότι όλοι οι τύποι υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας προκαλούν ανησυχητικές μεταλλάξεις σε ποντίκια, απόδειξη ότι είναι καρκινογόνοι.
Η νέα επιστημονική κατάταξη των σολάριουμ ως ισχυρή αιτία πρόκλησης καρκίνου το βάζει στην ίδια κατηγορία με το τσιγάρο και τον ιό της ηπατίτιδας Β. Η έρευνα δημοσιεύθηκε διαδικτυακά στην ιατρική επιθεώρηση «Lancet Οncology» από ειδικούς της Διεθνούς Υπηρεσίας Έρευνας για τον Καρκίνο στη Λυών. «Πρέπει να υπενθυμίζουμε διαρκώς στους ανθρώπους τους κινδύνους από τα σολάριουμ», δήλωσε ο Βίνσεντ Κολιάνο, ένας από τους ερευνητές. «Ελπίζουμε ότι με αυτό θα αποτρέψουμε τους εφήβους να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν για να μαυρίσουν πιο γρήγορα».
Οι υπεριώδεις ακτίνες που χρησιμοποιούν τα σολάριουμ προκαλούν καρκίνο του δέρματος και των ματιών. Καθώς η χρήση τους έχει αυξηθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια κυρίως μεταξύ νέων κάτω των 30 ετών, οι γιατροί παρατηρούν και μια παράλληλη αύξηση στον αριθμό των νέων που εμφανίζουν καρκίνο του δέρματος, ο οποίος συνήθως παρατηρείται σε ανθρώπους άνω των 75 ετών.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά στα ΝΕΑ δημοσιεύεται μια εκδοχή της είδησης όπου έχει επιμελώς παραλειφθεί ο "ασβέστης". Βάζει μόνο τα τσιγάρα και την ηπατίτιδα.


Κατά το «απορία ψάλτου βηξ»: «αγγλικά δημοσιογράφου νυξ» (και μάλιστα πίσσα κατράμι).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2009)

Τους έστειλα email όπου επαινώ τις γνώσεις του συνεργάτη τους στη χημεία και στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2009)

Προτείνω σοβαρά να ανοίξουμε καινούριο sticky που να αφορά τα λάθη του in.gr. Tι άλλο γράφουν σήμερα; Δείτε:

Τα sms εν ώρα οδήγησης αυξάνουν *κατά 23% *την πιθανότητα ατυχήματος

Αυτό που οι περισσότεροι θεωρούσαν λογικό, ήρθαν οι επιστήμονες να επιβεβαιώσουν με στοιχεία: Όσοι στέλνουν sms την ώρα που οδηγούν έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να εμπλακούν σε ατύχημα.

Η έρευνα από το Ινστιτούτο Μεταφορών του Πολυτεχνείου της Βιρτζίνια δείχνει ότι η αποστολή γραπτού ή άλλου μηνύματος την ώρα της οδήγησης αυξάνει τον κίνδυνο ατυχήματος *κατά 23 φορές.*

Είναι ο υψηλότερος κίνδυνος από κάθε άλλον, όσον αφορά όλες τις δραστηριότητες του οδηγού σε σχέση με το κινητό του, κυρίως επειδή το γράψιμο ενός μηνύματος τον αναγκάζει να στρέφει αλλού τα μάτια του και όχι στο δρόμο μπροστά του. Οι επιστήμονες αναφέρουν ότι η συνομιλία στο κινητό τουλάχιστον επιτρέπει στον οδηγό να κοιτάζει το δρόμο...

Σύμφωνα με την έρευνα, ο οδηγός, κατά τη δημιουργία ενός μηνύματος, παύει να κοιτά το δρόμο κατά μέσο όρο επί 4,6 δευτερόλεπτα για κάθε περίοδο έξι δευτερολέπτων. 

Όταν ο οδηγός πληκτρολογεί ένα νούμερο, ο κίνδυνος ατυχήματος αυξάνεται κατά 2,8 φορές σε σχέση με το κανονικό οδήγημα, όταν μιλάει ή ακούει στο κινητό του, ο κίνδυνος αυξάνεται κατά 4,1 φορές και όταν σκύβει για να πιάσει το κινητό του, την ώρα που οδηγεί, κατά 5,5 φορές.

Οι ερευνητές, που χρησιμοποίησαν κάμερες μέσα στα οχήματα για να καταγράψουν τις αντιδράσεις των οδηγών, συμπεραίνουν το αυτονόητο: Πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας, ένας παράγων-κλειδί για τη βελτίωση της οδικής ασφάλειας είναι το να κρατά ο οδηγός τα μάτια του στο δρόμο. Ο άλλος, προφανώς, είναι να κρατά τα χέρια του στο τιμόνι...

Τι λέτε, βρε λεβέντες; Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι "κατά 23%" και "κατά 23 φορές"; Για σας το ίδιο είναι, ε; Να δώσουμε συγχαρητήρια σε όποιον σάς έδωσε απολυτήριο λυκείου, έτσι;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2009)

Συμφωνώ. Μπορεί να μην είναι το στίκι μόνο για το in.gr, αλλά και για άλλους ιστοτόπους όπως π.χ. το tvxs. Αν και επειδή του in.gr έχει παραγίνει το χάλι του, μάλλον θα είναι πρώτο πρώτο. Μπορούμε να έχουμε και κουίζ: από ποιο άρθρο ξένης εφημερίδας μεταφρασοκοπιπάστωσαν το άρθρο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τα sms εν ώρα οδήγησης αυξάνουν *κατά 23% *την πιθανότητα ατυχήματος


Το 23-fold μπέρδεψε, φαίνεται, πάνω στη βιασύνη. Μετά, 23 times


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2009)

Δεν αρκεί μόνο η βιασύνη για να μπερδέψεις το _23 φορές_ με το _23%_. Πρέπει και να σου φαίνεται ότι είναι το ίδιο ή περίπου το ίδιο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2009)

Εγώ λέω να κάνουμε το στίκι και να τους το στέλνουμε κάθε βδομάδα με ιμέιλ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2009)

Α, ωραία — ένα newsletter με τίτλο *κράζειν.gr*!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Α, ωραία — ένα newsletter με τίτλο *κράζειν.gr*!


Μη φανεί σαν επιχαίρειν.com ;)


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τι λέτε, βρε λεβέντες; Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι "κατά 23%" και "κατά 23 φορές"; Για σας το ίδιο είναι, ε; Να δώσουμε συγχαρητήρια σε όποιον σάς έδωσε απολυτήριο λυκείου, έτσι;



Απολυτηριο δημοτικού θα έλεγα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 29, 2009)

This is too easy...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 30, 2009)

"Η Νταρλίν Χέινς είχε άλλα τρία κορίτσια, _ηλικίας πέντε, τριών και 18 μηνών_."

Με τέτοιους συντάκτες στο in.gr, όλες οι ειδήσεις γίνονται ευχάριστες! Έχει και κάτι "Γόρσεστερ" και "Νιου Χαμσάιρ".


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> και "Νιου Χαμσάιρ".



Είπαμε: το Χάμσαϊρ / Χαμσάιρ είναι αποδεκτό «λάθος».

http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=40155


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

*Agent what?*

Το ακόλουθο *δεν* γνωρίζω αν είναι γκάφα ή όχι, και με ενδιαφέρει πολύ να έχω τη γνώμη σας, καθώς πολλά από αυτά τα κατέχετε πολύ καλύτερα από του λόγου μου.

Το κανάλι Alpha έχει απόψε την ταινία Agent Red. H ελληνική απόδοση είναι Κόκκινος Πράκτορας.

Εμένα το «Agent Red» με παραπέμπει στα Rainbow Herbicides: Agent Orange, Purple, Pink, Green, Blue και White. Διάβασα και την πλοκή τής ταινίας, και είδα ότι περιστρέφεται γύρω από έναν ιό, ένα βιολογικό όπλο. Υπάρχει λοιπόν σοβαρή περίπτωση να μην πρόκειται για «Κόκκινο Πράκτορα» απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω — αλλά από την άλλη δεν μπορώ και να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος. Για πείτε, λοιπόν, κι εσείς. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 30, 2009)

Φυσικά έχεις δίκιο και η καλύτερη απόδοση θα ήταν _*Κόκκινος Παράγοντας*_ ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Lynda is helping to escort a cache of Agent Red back to the States; *Agent Red is a powerful biological weapon, with no known antidote*, that could kill the population of a major city in a matter of hours.

http://www.answers.com/topic/agent-red


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

Μπράβο, βρε Παλ Αύρα, αυτή την επεξήγηση έψαχνα για το τι είναι τελικά στην ταινία το agent red — επομένως πρόκειται για γκάφα ολκής!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2009)

"Υψηλή" κυριότητα μεταβίβασε ο κ. Καραμανλής στα παιδιά του ή αρκετά υψηλή αμάθεια έχουν στο Mega;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 30, 2009)

Είναι ψηλή, πολύ ψηλή Είναι *ψιλή*.

Ψιλή Κυριότητα

Είναι το εμπράγματο δικαίωμα που απομένει όταν η *πλήρης κυριότητα έχει στερηθεί (αποψιλωθεί*-το πιάσατε εκεί στο Mega; ) *του εμπράγματου δικαιώματος της επικαρπίας*, δηλαδή της χρήσης και κάρπωσης του πράγματος και συνεπώς έχει περιορισθεί μόνο στην εξουσία διάθεσής του


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2009)

Ο πράκτορας Ρεντ ήταν ένας ψιλός κύριος, 20 φορές πιο ψηλός από τον κατά 20% πιο κοντό αδελφό του, ο οποίος έχει κατσιάσει από την έκθεση στον ασβέστη...

_(Συμπληρώστε από προηγούμενες σελίδες)_


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο πράκτορας Ρεντ ήταν ένας ψιλός κύριος, 20 φορές πιο ψηλός από τον κατά 20% πιο κοντό αδελφό του, ο οποίος έχει κατσιάσει από την έκθεση στον ασβέστη...
> 
> _(Συμπληρώστε από προηγούμενες σελίδες)_



Προσοχή σπόιλερ:
... θρήνησαν τον αδόκιμο θάνατό του. 
Τέλος


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Προσοχή σπόιλερ:
> ... θρήνησαν τον αδόκιμο θάνατό του.
> Τέλος



Ο οποίος οφειλόταν σε δολοφονία εναντίον του. 
;)


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 30, 2009)

SBE με πρόλαβες! 
Είχα αρχίσει να γράφω ότι "...μια ασημένια αμοιβάδα που βρέθηκε δίπλα στο πτώμα του, οδήγησε τελικά στη διαλεύκανση της εναντίον του δολοφονίας".


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

Ο αστυνόμος Μπέκας, o _ντεντέκτιβ_ με προσωπικότητα (attitude) που ανέλαβε την υπόθεση, μετά από μια σύντομη surge (παύση-surgeλο) κατά την οποία πήρε τον χρόνο του πίνοντας μερικά ντακουίρι και τρώγοντας ένα μικρό κέρασμα, θεώρησε την ευκαιρία μάνα εξ' ουρανού και, αφού ζήτησε την πρώτης τάξης λίστα επιβατών με τα σπουδαία ονόματα, βάλθηκε να περιέρχεται στον σύγχρονο κόσμο αναζητώντας τον ομοϊδεάτη του που διεστράβλωσε τα γεγονότα.

_συνεχίζεται..._


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

stathis said:


> Μπορεί ο _Δημόσιος κίνδυνος_ (Public enemies) να μην έλεγε τίποτα ως ταινία, είχε όμως μερικά χαριτωμένα στους υπότιτλους:
> 
> Carnegie (ο γνωστός κροίσος) -> _Καρνεζί_ (πολύ φαντεζί το βρίσκω)
> USSR -> _ΕΣΣΡ_ (εντάξει, αυτό είναι typo)
> ...


 
Οποία σύμπτωσις! 
Αυτά ακριβώς έβρισκα και διόρθωνα προχθές το βράδυ για το DVD και μέσα στη θολούρα αναρωτιόμουν πού τα είχα ξαναδεί...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 30, 2009)

Σφάλμα και ο Παντερμαλής στο αντικείμενό του! :) 
Από την ανακοίνωση του Παντερμαλή, σχετικά με το θέμα που προέκυψε με το ενημερωτικό βίντεο στο Νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης: 
_ ο διευθυντής του νέου μουσείου Δημήτρης Παντερμαλής υπογραμμίζει στο σημείωμά του «το Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης, για ενημέρωση των επισκεπτών του, δημιούργησε ένα video 13 λεπτών (...) Ο εμπρησμός του 3ου μ.Χ. αιώνα, η απολάξευση των μετώπων στα παλαιοχριστιανικά χρόνια...»_
Προφανώς είναι οι συντάκτες της οικονομικής εφημερίδας που φρόντισαν να διπλοδιορθώσουν τον τονισμό και την ορθογραφία του διευθυντή από "μετοπών" σε "μετώπων", κατά το: το μέτωπο, των μετώπων, γιατί η "μετόπη" τούς είναι απλώς άγνωστη.
Αυτά για να προσέχουμε...


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

Έπρεπε να το κάνουν "κούτελων", να ξεμπέρδευαν...
Εμάς τις _μετόπες_ μας τις "καθάρισε" ο Έλγιν, πάντως. ;)
Κουτελοβαρίσκω σου, λένε στην Κρήτη (=Τσουγκρίζω το ποτήρι σου).


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 2, 2009)

Παχύσαρκο αγόρι περιγράφει το bullying που δέχεται στο σχολείο και λέει:
_They would call me a fat "b", a fat "c", what size bra do you wear, etc._
Υπότιτλος: _Με έλεγαν χοντρό Β, C, και ό,τι άλλο μέγεθος σουτιέν υπάρχει._


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2009)

tvxs.gr
_Ο νέος χάρτης, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, *προκάλεσε την πικρή αντίθεση *της παραδοσιακής ελίτ της Βολιβίας. _

Και το πρωτότυπο:
The new charter was *bitterly opposed * by Bolivia's traditional elite. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8180790.stm

Άντε και δεν πήγε το μυαλό του μεταφραστή (γιατί συντάκτη δεν τον λες) στο _πικρόχολος_. Έχει, άραγε, ακούσει ποτέ στα ελληνικά για _πικρή_ αντίθεση; Που το αντίθετό της θα ήταν η γλυκιά αντίδραση, φαντάζομαι...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2009)

Το tvxs, λόγω της φύσης του, έχει πολλά λάθη, όχι μόνο μεταφραστικά, αλλά και ορθογραφικά, δακτυλογράφησης κλπ. Τα μεταφραστικά είναι το λιγότερο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2009)

Εμένα ο νέος χάρτης που προκάλεσε την αντίθεση με έκανε να σκεφτώ ότι χαράζουν εκ νέου τα σύνορα της λατινικής Αμερικής. Βλέπω στο πλήρες κείμενο ότι λέει πιο πάνω καταστατικός χάρτης (ουφ!). Ψύλλος στ' άχυρα να ζητήσεις να το λέει καταστατικό/ χάρτα ή κάτι τέτοιο όταν είναι μόνο του για να μην υπάρχει σύγχυση.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Βλέπω στο πλήρες κείμενο ότι λέει πιο πάνω καταστατικός χάρτης (ουφ!). Ψύλλος στ' άχυρα να ζητήσεις να το λέει καταστατικό/ χάρτα ή κάτι τέτοιο όταν είναι μόνο του για να μην υπάρχει σύγχυση.


Είναι και ο οδικός χάρτης της μόδας να μπερδεύει. Αλλά εσύ, καλά, τόσα χρόνια "του εξωτερικού" και δεν βάζεις νερό στο ...σέρι σου;


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2009)

Αναζητώντας λεπτομέρειες για την παράσταση των _Περσών_ στην Επίδαυρο, διάβασα αυτό το άρθρο στο Έθνος και, μεταξύ άλλων, σκόνταψα σ' ένα «πολλώ απείχε» (Ο Δαρείος του Μηνά Χατζησάββα πολλώ απείχε από φάντασμα). Μα τι τα θέλετε τ' αρχαία; Δεν θα ήταν ασφαλές να πείτε «απείχε πολύ»; Γιατί το κλισέ είναι «πόρρω απείχε» (καμία σχέση με τον Πόρο, που απέχει 31 ναυτικά μίλια από τον Πειραιά).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

Μας έχει κάψει εκείνο το *πολλώ μάλλον*, που 'χει βοηθήσει στο να ισχυροποιείται και το *πόσω μάλλον* (αντί του _*πόσο μάλλον*_)...


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Είναι και ο οδικός χάρτης της μόδας να μπερδεύει. Αλλά εσύ, καλά, τόσα χρόνια "του εξωτερικού" και δεν βάζεις νερό στο ...σέρι σου;



Αναφέρεσαι υποθέτω στους χάρτες της ΕΛΠΑ ;)

Σοβαρά πάντως, επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ με το ραδιόφωνο μου έχει μείνει η συνήθεια της ακριβολογίας κι ας είναι επανάληψη, γιατί ο ακροατής δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει πίσω να ξανακούσει τι ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω. 

ΥΓ Στο ουίσκι βάζει νερό ο κόσμος!


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 3, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ο νέος χάρτης, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, προκάλεσε την πικρή αντίθεση της παραδοσιακής ελίτ



Σκέτη πίκρα...


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 4, 2009)

"...*είναι ένας καλοκάγαθος κύκλος ανοχής*."

Το είπε πριν λίγο ο αφηγητής ταινίας τεκμηρίωσης (_Animals like us_) στην ΕΤ3. 
Vicious!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 4, 2009)

Μάλλον benign θα ήταν η λέξη, ε; Τι να πω; Χτες έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ στο Σκάι και το έκλεισα μετά από τη δεύτερη κοτσάνα που άκουσα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2009)

Να υποθέσω πως επρόκειτο για virtuous circle;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 4, 2009)

A virtuous circle or a vicious circle (sometimes referred to as "cycle" instead of "circle") is a complex of events that reinforces itself through a feedback loop. A virtuous circle has favorable results, and a vicious circle has detrimental results. A virtuous circle can transform into a vicious circle if eventual negative feedback is ignored.


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 4, 2009)

Χωρίς αμφιβολία στο πρωτότυπο θα πρέπει να ήταν "_a virtuous circle of tolerance_":
Οι μικροί γλάροι που βλέπουν τους γονείς τους να "υιοθετούν" αδέσποτα γλαράκια, όταν μεγαλώσουν θα κάνουν κι αυτοί το ίδιο κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 4, 2009)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. 
Αν βάλεις βέβαια στη Magenta τη λέξη virtuous, θα σου βγάλει πρώτη μετάφραση το "καλός και αγαθός". Αλλά προφανώς η λέξη "καλοκάγαθος" είναι αστεία όταν πρόκειται για κύκλο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2009)

Ποιος θα πει στην εκφωνήτρια των μεσημεριανών ειδήσεων της ΝΕΤ ότι δεν υπάρχει λέξη "εώς"; 
Ή θα πει "έως" ή θα πει "ως", δεν γίνεται και τα δύο μαζί. 
Κάθε μεσημέρι λέει: "Η θερμοκρασία θα κυμανθεί από Χ *εώς *Ψ βαθμούς".


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2009)

To οποίο μου θυμίζει σαρδάμ απο την ελληνική υπηρεσία του BBC σε δελτίο καιρού: 
_για αύριο προβλέπεται πτώση της δημοκρατίας_


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2009)

SBE said:


> To οποίο μου θυμίζει σαρδάμ απο την ελληνική υπηρεσία του BBC σε δελτίο καιρού:
> _για αύριο προβλέπεται πτώση της δημοκρατίας_


Οπότε παγώνει ο ακροατής, άρα να τη και η πτώση της θερμοκρασίας!


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 5, 2009)

*Μικρή, πολύ μικρή...*

Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια μπορεί κανείς να δει σε κάθε νοσοκομείο και κέντρο υγείας της χώρας τις πλαστικοποιημένες αφίσες του Κέντρου Ελέγχου Ειδικών Λοιμώξεων (ΚΕΕΛ) που προτρέπουν τους εργαζόμενους να πλένουν τα χέρια τους για την αποφυγή της μετάδοσης νοσοκομειακών λοιμώξεων. Σε μια πανταχού παρούσα αφίσα βλέπουμε την παλάμη ενός χεριού με κάθε είδους παθογόνο μαμούνι επάνω της. Τα μαμούνια-καρτούν αυτοσυστήνονται: όνομα & τι είδους λοιμώξεις προξενούν. Το κολοβακτηρίδιο αυτοπαρουσιάζεται ως εξής:

*"Είμαι η E. coli, μικρή για Escherichia coli"*

Καλό;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ποιος θα πει στην εκφωνήτρια των μεσημεριανών ειδήσεων της ΝΕΤ ότι δεν υπάρχει λέξη "εώς";
> Ή θα πει "έως" ή θα πει "ως", δεν γίνεται και τα δύο μαζί.
> Κάθε μεσημέρι λέει: "Η θερμοκρασία θα κυμανθεί από Χ *εώς *Ψ βαθμούς".



Είναι ένα συνηθισμένο φωνολογικό (και όχι μόνο) φαινόμενο. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι λάθος. Εκτός κι αν πρέπει πριν ν' ανοίξουμε το στόμα μας, ν' αρχίσουμε να συμβουλευόμαστε το κάθε λεξικό.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> *"Είμαι η E. coli, μικρή για Escherichia coli"*


Είσαι υπερβολικός. Θα μπορούσε να γράφει _Είμαι η E. coli, κοντή για Escherichia coli_.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι ένα συνηθισμένο φωνολογικό (και όχι μόνο) φαινόμενο. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι λάθος. Εκτός κι αν πρέπει πριν ν' ανοίξουμε το στόμα μας, ν' αρχίσουμε να συμβουλευόμαστε το κάθε λεξικό.


Δηλαδή, μπορεί ο καθένας να τονίζει λάθος τις λέξεις, και ειδικά όταν είναι εκφωνητής και τις διαβάζει μέσα από κείμενο, που υποθέτω ότι είναι τονισμένο σωστά;


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 5, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, μπορεί ο καθένας να τονίζει λάθος τις λέξεις



Δεν έχω ακούσει τη συγκεκριμένη εκφωνήτρια που μάλλον το παρακάνει, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει λίγο-πολύ σε όλες τις γλώσσες χάριν ευφωνίας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 5, 2009)

> Χωρίς να ευελπιστεί απαντήσεις,


Καθημερινή


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2009)

Το παρακάτω δεν είναι λάθος, αλλά μπορεί να προκαλέσει εξαρθρώσεις:

Στον τόπο του ΚΕΕΛ (όπου δεν βρήκα τις αφισούλες), βρήκα μεγάλη αφίσα για τη νέα γρίπη, που λέει:
*Δεν έχετε χαρτομάντηλο; Φταρνιστείτε στον αγκώνα σας και όχι στα χέρια σας.*

Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και εικόνα, γιατί για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα προσπαθούσα, σαν άνθρωπος-λάστιχο σε μέρα που νιώθω σαν άνθρωπος-γρανίτης, να φέρω τον αγκώνα μου στη μύτη μου. Βέβαια, αγκώνας είναι όλη η άρθρωση και η περιοχή της, δεν είναι μόνο η εξωτερική γωνία. Και προφανώς μεταφράζουν το αγγλικό _Sneeze into your elbow_. Αλλά και στα αγγλικά είναι καλύτερο το _Sneeze into the crook of your elbow_, ή στα ελληνικά: _Φταρνιστείτε στο εσωτερικό του αγκώνα σας_. (Και, μέρες που είναι, εκτός που καλό θα είναι να κόψετε τις χειραψίες, κόψτε και τα πολλά-πολλά... αγκαζέ.)


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχετε χαρτομάντηλο; Φταρνιστείτε στον αγκώνα σας και όχι στα χέρια σας.



Δε θα έλεγα ότι η ανατομία των (άνω & κάτω) άκρων είναι το φόρτε μας ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, μπορεί ο καθένας να τονίζει λάθος τις λέξεις, και ειδικά όταν είναι εκφωνητής και τις διαβάζει μέσα από κείμενο, που υποθέτω ότι είναι τονισμένο σωστά;



Εσύ δεν το λές κάποιες φορές έτσι; Κάποιοι (αρκετοί) φυσικοί ομιλητές το λένε. Και γι' αυτό το λόγο, δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εσύ δεν το λές κάποιες φορές έτσι;


Όχι, δεν το λέω έτσι. Μου έχει τύχει να το δω γραμμένο έτσι και μου χτυπάει άσχημα στο μάτι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2009)

Πάω στο Altavista, όπου του ζητάς «εώς» και σου δίνει σελίδες με «εώς» (και όχι με «έως» με το στανιό, όπως κάνει το Google).

335.000 «εώς» μου λέει ότι βρήκε. Πόσο σκόντο να κάνει κανείς για περιπτώσεις που είναι κάτι άλλο και δεν είναι το _έως, ως, ίσαμε, μέχρι_; Ελπίζω ότι είναι 335.000 περιπτώσεις που τους έφυγε ο τόνος και όχι 335.000 άνθρωποι που λένε «εώς» και εννοούν «έως», σαν να λένε Λαός και να εννοούν Λάος, λες και δεν έχει σημασία πού πέφτει ο τόνος ή η λέξη έχει δύο εναλλακτικούς τονισμούς. Αν λέτε _εώς_ ή γράφετε _εώς_, προσπαθήστε να το κόψετε. Γιατί, εκτός από το ότι είναι λάθος και θα σας κοιτάξει ο άλλος ενεός, δεν θα σας ακούει και η Έως όταν θα τη φωνάζετε. Διότι ακόμη και η Ηώς, Έως είναι στον δασυνόμενο τύπο της.










Απάντηση στο «πόσο σκόντο». Αρκετό:
Bing(o): 53.000 «εώς» (και πάλι πολλά)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2009)

To Don't forget the cannoli, διάσημη φράση από τον Godfather 1, που μεταφράστηκε Μην ξεχάσεις τα κανελόνια στον ΑΝΤ1, να το βάλω στις ψευδόφιλες λέξεις ή είναι σκέτη κοτσάνα;


----------



## sarant (Aug 8, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> To Don't forget the cannoli, διάσημη φράση από τον Godfather 1, που μεταφράστηκε Μην ξεχάσεις τα κανελόνια στον ΑΝΤ1, να το βάλω στις ψευδόφιλες λέξεις ή είναι σκέτη κοτσάνα;



Nα το βάλεις στις ψευδόφιλες κοτσάνες. Θέλω να πω, ετυμολογικά είναι ξαδερφάκια: σωληνάκια τα cannoli, σωληνάρες τα κανελόνια. Αλλά δεν παύει να είναι κοτσάνα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 8, 2009)

Να έλεγε Don't forget Connolly!


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2009)

Εγώ θα έλεγα σκέτη κοτσάνα, γιατί στα Ελλήνικος κανόλια γλυκά δεν υπάρχουν, εμείς προτιμούμε σοκολατένια πουράκια κλπ κλπ. 

ΥΓ Και παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή αυτά τα κανόλι εμφανίζονται συχνά σε σήριαλ κλπ είπα κι εγώ κάποτε να τα δοκιμάσω και δεν με ενθουσίασαν όπου και να τα έφαγα. Προφανώς τα έβαλαν στην ταινία λόγω του ιταλικού ονόματος. Αν ο Νονός ήταν π.χ. Ζωνιανός το σενάριο θα έλεγε "και μην ξεχάσεις τα μακαρόνια να'ναι Μίσκο τα μπακλαβαδάκια"


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2009)

sarant said:


> Nα το βάλεις στις ψευδόφιλες κοτσάνες. Θέλω να πω, ετυμολογικά είναι ξαδερφάκια: σωληνάκια τα cannoli, σωληνάρες τα κανελόνια. Αλλά δεν παύει να είναι κοτσάνα.


Να προσθέσουμε ότι κατά ΛΝΕΓ όλα τα αντιδάνεια από το ελλην. _κάννα/κάννη_ "καλάμι", που έδωσε το λατιν. _canna_ και στη συνέχεια όλα αυτά τα σωληνοειδή, ορθογραφούνται με δύο νι: _καννελλόνι_, _καννέλλα_, _καννόνι_ κλπ. :)



tsioutsiou said:


> Να έλεγε Don't forget Connolly!


Τελικά μόνο εγώ είμαι τόσο βαρεμένος που το μόνο στο οποίο μπορεί να πάει το μυαλό μου είναι τούτο 'δώ το Connolly;


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Να προσθέσουμε ότι κατά ΛΝΕΓ όλα τα αντιδάνεια από το ελλην. _κάννα/κάννη_ "καλάμι", που έδωσε το λατιν. _canna_ και στη συνέχεια όλα αυτά τα σωληνοειδή, ορθογραφούνται με δύο νι: _καννελλόνι_, _καννέλλα_, _καννόνι_ κλπ. :)



Το κανόνι με δύο Ν;


----------



## Philip (Aug 10, 2009)

καΝΝοΝικά με τρία. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 10, 2009)

Ξεκίνησα να βλέπω αυτές τις μέρες τον 4ο κύκλο του Boston Legal. Δυστυχώς, ο υποτιτλισμός ήταν τόσο χαμηλού επιπέδου που θα μπορούσα να γεμίσω σελίδες με τις παρανοήσεις και τα λάθη. Θα αναφέρω μόνο το πιο τρανταχτό που μού έρχεται αυτή τη στιγμή. Μιλάει ο τρελός δικηγόρος και λέει ότι με την τάδε κυρία κάνανε σεξ παντού: στο αμάξι, στο ψυγείο, στο πάτωμα, on my desk top κλπ. Μετάφραση: το κάναμε στο κομπιούτερ...


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2009)

Ήταν μάλλον τετοιο κομπιούτερ κι όχι τέτοιο


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 11, 2009)

Οι διακοπές με κράτησαν για δύο εβδομάδες εκτός μάχης... Οι διακοπές συνεχίζονται, αλλά τουλάχιστον βρίσκομαι σε σημείο που έχω πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο με υποφερτή ταχύτητα (και βέβαια δύο εβδομάδες προγράμματος απεξάρτησης από το διαδίκτυο είναι πολύς χρόνος).

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, η Nova είχε προβάλει το "The Devil's Own" του Alan Pakula, με τον Μπραντ Πιτ και τον Χάρισον Φορντ. Δύο σημεία από τους υπότιτλους μου κίνησαν την προσοχή:

1. Το φιλμ μας έχει δείξει σύγκρουση μαχητών του IRA με αστυνομικές δυνάμεις. Και διαβάζουμε στους υπότιτλους: "η αστυνομία εμπλάκηκε...". Τώρα, μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι ο τύπος "εμπλάκηκε" είναι πολύ απλά ανύπαρκτος στα νέα ελληνικά ή απλά φταίει το ότι δεν έχω τα λεξικά μου δίπλα;

2. Ο ήρωας του έργου (Μπ. Πιτ) μόλις έχει φτάσει στη Νέα Υόρκη και τον παραλαμβάνει ο "σύνδεσμος" που υποτίθεται ότι είναι ένας ιρλανδικής καταγωγής δικαστής. Διαβάζουμε τον εξής διάλογο:
- "Είσαι δικαστής;"
- "Ναι. Κρατικός δικαστής."

Εδώ έχουμε μάλλον μια νέα θεώρηση των θεσμών του δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος, στο πλαίσιο του οποίου υπάρχουν πλέον κρατικοί και ιδιωτικοί δικαστές. Βέβαια, στον πρωτότυπο διάλογο η απάντηση ήταν "state judge", δηλαδή, με το φτωχό μυαλό μου υποθέτω "δικαστής της πολιτείας (προφανώς της Νέας Υόρκης)" σε αντιδιαστολή (υποθέτω πάντα) με τον "federal judge" των ομοσπονδιακών δικαστηρίων των ΗΠΑ. 

Τεσπα, μπορεί να είμαι υπερβολικός και τα ανωτέρω σημεία να είναι απλώς πταίσματα... εμένα, πάντως, μου φάνηκαν για αστοχίες άξιες να περιληφθούν στο παρόν νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τις γραμματικές, τα κλιτικά προγράμματα, την αισθητική μας ενδεχομένως, ο τύπος «εμπλάκηκε» είναι ανύπαρκτος. Από την άλλη, μια βόλτα στο Γκουγκλ δείχνει ότι ο κόσμος πειραματίζεται, που σημαίνει ότι δεν κουβαλάμε όλοι την ίδια αισθητική. Βέβαια, όταν θα δεις και τα «ενεπλάκηκε», θα νιώθεις ευγνώμων για τα _εμπλάκηκε_. :)

Και η στιχομυθία στην ταινία είναι:
- You're a judge, are you?
- State Court.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 11, 2009)

Μερσί για τη διόρθωση ως προς το δεύτερο σκέλος. Επί της ουσίας, πάντως, δεν νομίζω ότι αλλάζει κάτι. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να μεταφράσουμε (ή, απλώς, να πούμε) "κρατικός δικαστής".

Για το πρώτο, όντως, είναι και ζήτημα αισθητικής. Και, ναι, ούτε κι εμένα μου αρέσουν τα "ενεπλάκηκε". Από την άλλη, μου φαίνεται πιο τίμιο να επιλέξουμε διαφορετικό ρήμα παρά να φορέσουμε ρούχα δημοτικής σε μια αρχαιοπρεπή λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2009)

Ως προς το δεύτερο: τεκμηρίωση έκανα, όχι διόρθωση. Δικαστής σε πολιτειακό δικαστήριο ήταν.

Ως προς το πρώτο: το *_ενεπλάκηκε_ είναι και ολωσδιόλου λανθασμένο, τερατώδες υβρίδιο λόγιου και δημοτικού τύπου. Αν πρέπει να ξεπεράσουμε το λόγιο _ενεπλάκη_, το _εμπλάκηκε_ θα πρέπει να δώσει μάχη με το _εμπλέχτηκε_. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2009)

Από τον ΑΝΤ1, εδώ και ώρα τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου:

1) Μιλώντας για ένα εξάχρονο αγοράκι με εκπληκτικό ταλέντο στο μπέιζμπολ:
This 6-year old should be seen by scouts.
Το μαντέψατε:
Πρέπει να το δουν οι πρόσκοποι.

2) Δείχνοντας ένα σπασμένο πορσελάνινο σερβίτσιο:
This is a box of broken china.
Εδώ είναι ένα κινέζικο βάζο.
Και λίγο παρακάτω:
Her grandmother's china.
Τα κινέζικα της γιαγιάς της.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2009)

Και κινέζικα αυτα που διαβαζει ο θεατής.


----------



## sarant (Aug 11, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, από ποια σειρά είναι τα εξαιρετικά αυτά μαργαριτάρια;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2009)

Από το Extreme Makeover, House Edition.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2009)

*Θήκη τρέχοντος πιλότου!*

Από επίσημο (τεχνικού περιεχομένου) κείμενο το οποίο χρυσοπλήρωσε ο ελληνικός λαός, θα σας βάζω μικρά κουίζ κοτσανολογίας και άστοχης μετάφρασης (αποστολή σας είναι να βρείτε το κατά περίπτωση αντίστοιχο αγγλικό):

Ξεκινάμε από τα εύκολα: *Συσκευή ευρετηρίασης γωνίας προσβολής* (κάθε αεροσκάφος που σέβεται τον εαυτό του, έχει κι έναν χρυσό οδηγό για γωνίες προσβολής!).

Κι άλλο ένα εύκολο: *Σύστημα διεθνούς θέσης* (υποθέτω για τα διπλωματικά αεροσκάφη, ώστε να γίνονται γνωστές οι θέσεις της χώρας μας).

Και ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου — και να δω αν θα το βρείτε: 
*Θήκη Τρέχοντος Πιλότου*
*Κατάλογος Ελέγχου*​


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2009)

Χμ, το μόνο εμφανές είναι το κατάλογος ελέγχου,που πρέπει να είναι checklist
Τώρα γιατί οι πιλότοι που τρέχουν πρέπει να είναι σε θήκη... Πιθανόν για να μην τσαλακωθούν, πώς αλλιώς θα ανεβαίνουν ατσαλάκωτοι το αεροπλάνο...
Current pilot checklist _holder/pouch/slot_ (η θήκη που μπαίνει η καρτέλλα δηλαδή; )
Σύστημα διεθνούς θέσης global positioning system?????? δεν τολμώ να υποθεσω...
Συσκευή ευρετηρίασης γωνίας προσβολής Angle of attack indexing device


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2009)

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μεταφράζεις κείμενα τεχνικού περιεχομένου αν η σχέση σου με τις θετικές επιστήμες είναι σχέση μίσους, και στο γυμνάσιο έπαιρνες 12 στη Φυσική, ούτε συνταγές μαγειρικής όταν δηλώνεις με καμάρι ότι δεν ξέρεις ούτε να βράσεις νερό. Τι λέμε τόσον καιρό; Μην καταπιάνεσαι με κείμενα που το περιεχόμενό τους ισοδυναμεί για σένα με κινέζικα, παρά μόνο αν είσαι Κινέζος. Ο μεταφραστής "όλα τα σφάζω, όλα τα μαχαιρώνω" τελικά πάντα χαμένος βγαίνει. 

Όσο για το τεχνικό κείμενο, το οποίο χρυσοπλήρωσε ο ελληνικός λαός, καθόλου δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι η μετάφραση ανατέθηκε με αξιοκρατικές διαδικασίες, όπως πάντα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> This is a box of broken china.
> Εδώ είναι ένα κινέζικο βάζο.
> Και λίγο παρακάτω:
> Her grandmother's china.
> Τα κινέζικα της γιαγιάς της.



Κλασικό λάθος. Θυμάμαι πριν από χρόνια που ήτανε χιτ στα ραδιόφωνα αυτό εδώ:






Μάλιστα, ένας παραγωγός το είχε κάνει θέμα. Ποιο είναι το νόημα αυτού του τραγουδιού; Τι πάει να πει η Κίνα στα χέρια σου;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2009)

SBE said:


> Χμ, το μόνο εμφανές είναι το κατάλογος ελέγχου,που πρέπει να είναι checklist
> Τώρα γιατί οι πιλότοι που τρέχουν πρέπει να είναι σε θήκη... Πιθανόν για να μην τσαλακωθούν, πώς αλλιώς θα ανεβαίνουν ατσαλάκωτοι το αεροπλάνο...
> Current pilot checklist _holder/pouch/slot_ (η θήκη που μπαίνει η καρτέλλα δηλαδή; )
> Σύστημα διεθνούς θέσης global positioning system?????? δεν τολμώ να υποθεσω...
> Συσκευή ευρετηρίασης γωνίας προσβολής Angle of attack indexing device


 
Η «συσκευή ευρετηρίασης γωνίας προσβολής» είναι, όπως φανταστήκατε, το *AOA Indexer* (δηλ. ενδείκτης, όχι συσκευή ευρετηρίασης!).

Το «σύστημα διεθνούς θέσης», κι ας μην τολμάτε ούτε καν να το σκεφτείτε, είναι όντως το *GPS*!

Και, όσον αφορά τη «Θήκη Τρέχοντος Πιλότου // Κατάλογος Ελέγχου», τελικά πρόκειται για το:​*Current Pilot's Pocket*
*Checklist*​Ο μεταφραστής δεν αντελήφθη ότι το pocket είναι προσδιορισμός τού checklist, κι ότι όλο μαζί το pocket checklist συνδέεται με τη γενική pilot's, κι ούτε καν ότι το current προσδιορίζει όλο το σύνολο κι όχι μόνο το pilot...​


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2009)

Ίσως εδώ θα πρέπει να πω τις εμπειρίες γνωστών μου από το μεταφραστικό του ΥΠΕΞ που ήταν αναγκασμένοι να πάνε για επίσημη μετάφραση. 

Κείμενο Α: ιατρική έκθεση για γέννα με επιπλοκές. The humours of the sac were dispersed (στην καθομιλουμένη: σπάσαν τα νερά της, αλλά μάλλον κάπως πιο επιστημονικά ήταν γραμμένο στην έκθεση). Οι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρανε αγγλικά και δεν ήξεραν τι ασυναρτησίες έλεγε το κείμενο, αλλά οι αγγλόφωνοι γιατροί θα καταλάβαιναν τίποτα;

Κείμενο Β: βιογραφικό γιατρού που έκανε ειδικότητα στο ΗΒ. Έλεγε το πρωτότυπο ότι δούλεψε Χ χρόνο σαν senior house officer και μετά σαν registrar. Για όσους δεν ξέρουν, αυτές είναι δύο βαθμίδες της ειδικότητας. Μετάφραση: εργάστηκε σαν υπάλληλος γηροκομείου και σαν υποθηκοφύλακας. (και τώρα ζητάει να αναγνωριστεί η προϋπηρεσία του στην ιατρική;;; )


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 12, 2009)

Καλέ εδώ τόσοι γιατροί δουλεύουν σαν σερβιτόροι και οδηγοί ταξί, το Υποθηκοφυλάκειο είναι τουλάχιστον προαγωγή!


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2009)

Περιμένω να δω τι θα πει η Ακαδημία για το «Υποθηκοφυλάκειο». Γιατί το «σωστό» είναι *Υποθηκοφυλακείο*, αλλά οι περισσότεροι λένε κάτι σε «φυλάκιο» — μόνο που δεν ξέρουμε αν το «γράφουν» _υποθηκοφυλάκειο_ ή _υποθηκοφυλάκιο_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2009)

Στο _—φυλάκιο_ του ΛΝΕΓ γράφει:

*–φυλάκιο* και *–φυλάκιο* β΄ συνθετικό λέξεων που δηλώνει τον χώρο όπου φυλάσσεται κάτι: _χαρτοφυλάκιο, θησαυροφυλάκιο, οστεοφυλάκιο_ | _υποθηκοφυλακείο_. 
*–φυλάκιο και –φυλακείο.* Η αρχαία λ. *φυλάκιο* παραδίδεται ως προπαροξύτονη με «ι» (φυλάκιον) και ως παροξύτονη (προπερισπώμενη) με «ει» (φυλακείον). Κανονικά, τα ουσιαστικά που δηλώνουν τόπο σχηματίζονται με την παραγωγική κατάληξη *-είο* και με τον τόνο στην παραλήγουσα: _ραφείο, βαφείο, μαντείο, ταχυδρομείο, κουρείο, ιατρείο, ορυχείο, ζαχαροπλαστείο, αρτοπωλείο_ κ.τ.ό. Επομένως και *φυλακείο* (όπως παραδίδεται στην Αρχαία) και _υποθηκοφυλακείο, δασοφυλακείο, αρχαιοφυλακείο_ κ.τ.ό. Ο Ζηκίδης μάλιστα παρατηρεί: «το φερόμενον διά του ι φυλάκιον πλημμελές είνε», θεωρώντας ως ορθό το _φυλακείο(ν)_. Ωστόσο, ο προπαροξύτονος τύπος _φυλάκιο_ ήδη στην Αρχαία γράφτηκε με «ι» (πιθανόν λόγω και τής ευρύτερης, μη σταθερής τοπικής σημασίας του), όμοια δε γράφονται και προπαροξύτονα σύνθετα, όπως _χαρτοφυλάκιο. θησαυροφυλάκιο, οστεοφυλάκιο_.​
Αρχαιοφύλακα ξέρω, αρχαιοφυλακείο δεν ξέρω (αν και δεν είναι άσχημη λέξη). Μπορεί να είναι το _αρχειοφυλακείο_, το οποίο λέγεται και _*αρχειοφυλάκιο*_, αυτό και με την ευλογία των λεξικών. Οπότε, ίσως έχει έρθει η ώρα να δώσουν τα λεξικά την ευλογία τους και στο *υποθηκοφυλάκιο* (αλλά όχι στο *_υποθηκοφυλάκειο_).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Περιμένω να δω τι θα πει η Ακαδημία για το «Υποθηκοφυλάκειο». Γιατί το «σωστό» είναι *Υποθηκοφυλακείο*, αλλά οι περισσότεροι λένε κάτι σε «φυλάκιο» — μόνο που δεν ξέρουμε αν το «γράφουν» _υποθηκοφυλάκειο_ ή _υποθηκοφυλάκιο_.


Το άκουσα για πρώτη φορά απο τον νομάρχη Ψωμιάδη και με έστειλε θορυβημένο κατευθείαν στο λεξικό. Γιατί αρχικά είπα, νομάρχης είναι, έτσι θα είναι - ωχ, και πώς μου είχε κολλήσει το "υποθηκοφυλακείο";


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 12, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ίσως εδώ θα πρέπει να πω τις εμπειρίες γνωστών μου από το μεταφραστικό του ΥΠΕΞ που ήταν αναγκασμένοι να πάνε για επίσημη μετάφραση.


Παλιά ήταν το δράμα, όταν είχαν ακόμη κάτι θηρία γραφομηχανές στη Βουκουρεστίου. Και, φαντάσου, αγγλικά, όχι καμιά "περίεργη" γλώσσα. Ένα από τα γνωστά που ταλαιπωρούσε τους αποφοίτους της Παντείου, να τους μεταφράζουν την Πολιτική (Politics) "policy"


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Παλιά ήταν το δράμα, όταν είχαν ακόμη κάτι θηρία γραφομηχανές στη Βουκουρεστίου. Και, φαντάσου, αγγλικά, όχι καμιά "περίεργη" γλώσσα. Ένα από τα γνωστά που ταλαιπωρούσε τους αποφοίτους της Παντείου, να τους μεταφράζουν την Πολιτική (Politics) "policy"



Δυστυχώς τα παραδείγματα που έδωσα δεν ήταν και τόσο παλιά, ήταν της τελευταίας δεκαετίας. 

Εγώ πάντως μόνη μου μετάφρασα τα χαρτιά του πανεπιστημίου και τα επικύρωσα σε δικηγόρο που επικύρωνε μεταφράσεις. Αυτό ήταν βεβαίως ζήτημα ανάγκης, το ΥΠΕΞ έπεφτε μακρυά. Τουλάχιστον το αποτέλεσμα ήταν εγγυημένο- αν είχε λάθη τα είχα κάνει εγώ και δεν τα είχα πληρώσει κιόλας.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 13, 2009)

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν έχω την απόλυτη βεβαιότητα ότι το σχόλιό μου βρίσκεται στο σωστό νήμα, ελπίζω όμως ότι η καλοκαιρινή ραθυμία θα διευκολύνει τη συγχώρεση των αμαρτιών μου.

Διαβάζω στο in.gr ( http://www.in.gr/sports/article.asp?lngEntityID=1041978&lngDtrID=1100) ότι "Απέτυχε στο τεστ που έδωσε η εθνική μας ομάδα του ποδοσφαίρου στο γήπεδο «Σίτι» της πόλης Μπίντγκοζ, καθώς ηττήθηκε από την «οικοδέσποινα» Πολωνία με 2-0" και φυσικά αναρωτιέμαι πώς στο καλό οι Πολωνοί ονόμασαν το γήπεδό τους σαν να ήθελαν να αποτίσουν φόρο τιμής στη ... Μάντσεστερ Σίτυ ας πούμε. Σκέφτομαι έπειτα ότι μάλλον θα πρόκειται για το δημοτικό γήπεδο της πόλης Μπίντγκοστς, οπότε με τη γλωσσική "αγγλοδουλεία" που μας δέρνει (και πιθανώς όχι μόνον εμάς) πέρασε και η ονομασία του σταδίου ως "Σίτυ". Μετά κοιτάζω τη Βίκυ και διαπιστώνω ότι το γήπεδο όντως ανήκει στο δήμο της πόλης, πλην όμως έχει το ονοματάκι του (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zdzisław_Krzyszkowiak_Stadium), έστω κι αν αυτό είναι επιεικώς δυσπρόφερτο. Οπότε, υπό αυτούς τους όρους, τί κάνει ο φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος; Κρατά το "Σίτυ" και το βουλώνει ή ζητά επιμόνως το "Ζντίσγουαου Κρζισκόβιακ" (ή κάπως έτσι υποθέτω);


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

Υπάρχουν και οι λύσεις χωρίς όνομα: δημοτικό γήπεδο, δημοτικό στάδιο. Και για όποιον απορήσει, έχουμε το αποστομωτικό δυσπρόφερτο στο τσεπάκι.


----------



## sarant (Aug 13, 2009)

Και το sport.gr το βάζει και σε εισαγωγικά:
Το αντιπροσωπευτικό μας συγκρότημα ηττήθηκε 0-2 από την Πολωνία στο ανακαινισμένο "City Stadium" του Μπιντγκόζ


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πού να το βάλω, εδώ ή στις κακούργες γενικές;

Η ζωή της Άννα Φρανκ επιστρέφει στη μεγάλη οθόνη από τη Γουόλτ Ντίσνεϊ.

Μετά την "Άνα" με ένα ν στους υποτίτλους, επειδή είδαν το διαβατήριό της και ήταν ξένη κι όχι Ελληνίδα, τώρα πήγαμε στην Άννα που στη γενική κάνει "της Άννα".


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

Έχει μπει...
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1791
και
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=27032#post27032

Αλλά μια επανάληψη δεν βλάπτει.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2009)

Συγγνώμη που ξεχνάω, είναι και καλοκαίρι, πρέπει να ξεκουραστώ λίγο. Excuses, excuses...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2009)

Boston Legal συνέχεια. Μεταξύ άλλων: τo γνωστό βιβλίο της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης Λευϊτικό (Leviticus) έγινε ο Λευιτικός, μαζί με την Έξοδος (Exodus).


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2009)

Λύστε μου τώρα μια απορία. Σε όποιο λεξικό κοίταξα είδα:
*λευίτης
Λευιτικό(ν)
ευίατος* (ευκολοθεράπευτος)
που σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε το «ευ» και να φτάσουμε αισίως στο «ι», χωρίς να μπούμε στον πειρασμό να διαβάσουμε ε-υι, δηλ. εϊ.
Το ΛΝΕΓ (και τα άλλα λεξικά του Κέντρου) και η Wikipedia τα έχουν με διαλυτικά:
*λευΐτης
Λευϊτικό(ν)
ευΐατος*

Στο _Ορθογραφικό_ λέει ότι είναι απαραίτητα τα διαλυτικά, για να μην τα διαβάσουμε σαν την _υιοθεσία_. Ωστόσο, ο λευίτης και το Λευιτικό περισσότερο μοιάζουν με τον _βεδουίνο_ και τον _Ιησουίτη_ παρά με την _υιοθεσία_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 14, 2009)

Μόνο o Μπαμπ. μπορεί να λύσει την απορία. (Και η εγκεκριμένη Π.Δ., χωρίς διαλυτικά)
Απαραίτητα θα ήταν μόνο αν *"λεϋιτικόν" για να μη διαβασθεί /ev/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Μόνο o Μπαμπ. μπορεί να λύσει την απορία. (Και η εγκεκριμένη Π.Δ., χωρίς διαλυτικά)
> Απαραίτητα θα ήταν μόνο αν *"λεϋιτικόν" για να μη διαβασθεί /ev/



Κι εμένα τα διαλυτικά με «καθοδηγούν» να διαβάσω ε+ι-ι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2009)

*το ξεδιάλεγμα της κοινωνίας*

Μήπως κάποιος γαλλομαθής μπορεί να εντοπίσει τι είναι αυτό το *ξεδιάλεγμα *της κοινωνίας; Ξεχάστε το ορθογραφικό λάθος στο "αμοίβονται". Από το in.gr:
Η αριστερά διαβλέπει ένα «ξεδιάλεγμα της κοινωνίας που πηγαίνει πολύ πιο πέρα από μία νομική απόφαση» και εκφράζει την αντίθεσή της, όπως και τα συνδικάτα και οι οικογενειακές οργανώσεις, παρ' ότι ο νόμος λέει ότι όσοι εργάζονται τις Κυριακές θα αμοίβονται καλύτερα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 16, 2009)

¨Οπως βλέπεις δεν χρειάζεται καν γαλλομαθής :)
Ses opposants y voient "un choix de société qui va bien au-delà d'une décision juridique", 


Αλλά έχει κι άλλα
Στη λεωφόρο Champs Elysees 
Την πασίγνωστη λεωφόρο των Ηλυσίων Πεδίων

Ο νέος νόμος δημοσιεύθηκε μόλις την περασμένη Τρίτη στην *επίσημη* Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως.
Προφανώς, όπως είδα, Journal Officiel


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2009)

Ναι, εκτός από την επίσημη εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως, προφανώς θα υπάρχει και ανεπίσημη. 

Όσο για το choix, τι επιλογή τι ξεδιάλεγμα. Από την ίδια βάση ξεκινάνε κι οι δυο λέξεις...


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2009)

Ο όρος "choix de société" δεν είναι καθόλου "αθώος" (http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=choix+de+societe&btnG=Αναζήτηση+Google&meta=&aq=f&oq=), σίγουρα δε η απόδοσή του είναι ιδιαίτερα δυσχερής. Κατ΄ουσία, υποδηλώνει την επιλογή που αφορά τις θεμελιώδεις αρχές και αξίες μιας κοινωνίας. Ίσως θα του άξιζε ένα χωριστό νήμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 17, 2009)

Από το in.gr:

Τέλος Αυγούστου επαναλαμβάνονται τα δρομολόγια του Μετρό προς το αεροδρόμιο.

Το αγγλικό resume είχε ο συντάκτης κατά νου;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Λύστε μου τώρα μια απορία. Σε όποιο λεξικό κοίταξα είδα:
> *λευίτης*
> *Λευιτικό(ν)*
> *ευίατος* (ευκολοθεράπευτος)
> ...


Εννοείται πως δεν χρειάζονται τα διαλυτικά, όπως δεν τα βάζουμε στα τόσα -ουι/ουί-. Η δική μου απορία ωστόσο είναι τι κάνουμε αν θέλουμε να διαχωρίσουμε ένα α, ε ή ο από ένα δίψηφο υι που ακολουθεί — εκεί τα διαλυτικά αρκούν ή μήπως θα πρέπει καλύτερα να πάμε σε υφέν (πχ _ψευδοϋιοθεσία_ ή _ψευδο-υιοθεσία_);


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2009)

Από τους υπότιτλους της ταινίας The Ghosts of Girlfriends Past

Α:Χορεύεις πολύ ωραία (λατινοαμερικάνικους χορούς)
Β: Πέρασα μερικούς μήνες *στο Κολούμπια*
Α: Πως κι έτσι;
Β: Ημουνα με τους Γιατρούς Χωρίς Συνορα

Κι εκεί ο πτωχός θεατής αντιλαμβάνεται οτι ο γιατρός- χορευτής περασε μερικούς μηνες εθελοντής στην *Κολομβία* κι όχι στο πανεπιστήμιο της Νεάς Υόρκης ή στο διαστημικό λεωφορείο (που ομολογουμένως, σε κάνει να πατάς ελαφρά).


(η ταινία προβλήθηκε σε αεροπλάνο της Ολυμπιακής, δεν ξερω αν έτσι κυκλοφορέι στο σινεμά ή στο ντιβιντι, έιχε παντως μεσα το ντέρτυ μαρτίνι που έιχε ρωτήσει η Αλεξάνδρα- λεέι ο ήρωας στον μπάρμαν: δυο ντερτυ μαρτίνι, πολύ ντερτυ το δικό μου- χμ.. εδω έιχαν ειπωθεί καλύτερες μεταφράσεις)


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2009)

Το ακόλουθο δεν έχει μεταφραστικές γκάφες, αλλά δεν ξέρω πού να το βάλω, ας μετακινηθεί αναλόγως...

Από το φυλλάδιο του Υπουργείου Υγείας για τη γρίππη των χοίρων: 
_*Παρακολουθείστε *την υγεια σας για εφτά ημερες..._
Επειδή το διάβαζα στα πεταχτά η σκέψη ήταν, αμάν, ποιος με παρακολουθεί, μέχρι να χωνέψω ότι η σύνταξη δεν κόλλαγε με την παρακολούθηση από άλλους. Απορία: χρησιμοποιούν word και ελέγχουν την ορθογραφία με το Word; μάλλον, γιατί είναι κλασσικό λάθος του spellchecker.
Αλλά εντύπωση μου έκανε και η εξής φράση: 
_Το χαρτομάντηλο πρέπει να *πετιέται* αμέσως στα σκουπίδια. _
(_Θα τον σπάσω τον καθρέφτη που κοιτιέσαι_, έλεγε ένα παλιό γαβγαβοτράγουδο.)
Είμαι παλιομοδίτισσα που θα περίμενα να δώ “πετάγεται' κι όχι “πετιέται”  σε δημόσιο έντυπο (το οποίο ήταν σε ύφος σοβαρό, απευθυνόταν σε όλους);

Λίγο πιο πάνω μας έχει φάει η απρόσωπη σύνταξη: _ο ιός μπορεί να μεταδοθεί... αφού τα χέρια μας έχουν ακουμπήσει επιφάνειες πρόσφατα μολυσμένες._ 
Δεν ξέρω για το συντάκτη, αλλά εγώ ακόμα έχω την πλήρη κυριαρχία των χεριών μου και δεν ακουμπάνε κάπου χωρίς τη θέλησή μου. Επομένως ένα “αφού αγγίξουμε επιφάνειες” ή "μετά από επαφή με επιφάνειες" δεν αρκεί; 

Το αγγλόφωνο κείμενο δεν έχει γενικά λάθη (από τεχνική άποψη), είναι όμως μεταφρασμένο από άνθρωπο που είναι γενικός μεταφραστής από ελληνικά σε αγγλικά, γερουνδιοφοβικός (δεν το βάζει εκεί που το ζητάει η σύνταξη που έχει επιλέξει ο ίδιος), κομματοφοβικός (μερικά κόμματα παραπάνω θα ξεκαθάριζαν το νόημα), πιθανόν χωρίς μεγάλη επαφή με τον κόσμο των αγγλόφωνων ενημερωτικών εντύπων.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Ο όρος "choix de société" δεν είναι καθόλου "αθώος" (http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=choix+de+societe&btnG=Αναζήτηση+Google&meta=&aq=f&oq=), σίγουρα δε η απόδοσή του είναι ιδιαίτερα δυσχερής. Κατ΄ουσία, υποδηλώνει την επιλογή που αφορά τις θεμελιώδεις αρχές και αξίες μιας κοινωνίας. Ίσως θα του άξιζε ένα χωριστό νήμα.



Η εύκολη λύση «επιλογή κοινωνίας» είναι για τα μπάζα; Συνήθως, βέβαια, εμείς το λέμε φλύαρα: να διαλέξουμε «το είδος της κοινωνίας όπου θα θέλαμε να ζούμε».


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η εύκολη λύση «επιλογή κοινωνίας» είναι για τα μπάζα; Συνήθως, βέβαια, εμείς το λέμε φλύαρα: να διαλέξουμε «το είδος της κοινωνίας όπου θα θέλαμε να ζούμε».



Αχ... είναι και αργά και οι (έτσι κι αλλιώς λιγοστές) ιδέες μου φαίνεται πως έχουν στερέψει. Η παραπομπή σου είναι δύσκολο να αποπεμφθεί με τον χαρακτηρισμό "για τα μπάζα", καθόσον πρόκειται για πανεπιστημιακό δάσκαλο που δεν του λείπει σε καμία περίπτωση η γαλλική παιδεία. Ωστόσο, ναι, κάπου εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι το "επιλογή κοινωνίας" είναι η εύκολη λύση (που, πάντως, διατηρεί το πλεονέκτημα της απλότητας και της συντομίας). Καθιστά, όμως, σαφή στον αναγνώστη τη σημασία του όρου; Αν όχι, τί θα μπορούσαμε να επιλέξουμε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η εύκολη λύση «επιλογή κοινωνίας» είναι για τα μπάζα; Συνήθως, βέβαια, εμείς το λέμε φλύαρα: να διαλέξουμε «το είδος της κοινωνίας όπου θα θέλαμε να ζούμε».


Για τα μπάζα ίσως είναι μόνο το


> Επιβραβεύει μονόπλευρα τους κοινωνικά ισχυρούς, προσφέροντάς τους τα ηνία της πολιτικής και τους εγκαλεί να επιβάλουν κυρώσεις στους κοινωνικά ασθενέστερους


 :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι στο Λευιτικόν (ή Λε-υϊτικόν), δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς θα γινόταν να μην υπάρχει ασάφεια χωρίς τα διαλυτικά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ πάλι στο Λευιτικόν (ή Λε-υϊτικόν), δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς θα γινόταν να μην υπάρχει ασάφεια χωρίς τα διαλυτικά.


Τα διαλυτικά σημειώνονται πάνω από το _ι_ ή το _υ_ για να δείξουμε ότι το _ι_ ή το _υ_ πρέπει να τα προφέρουμε χωριστά από το προηγούμενο φωνήεν (_α, ε, ο, υ_), π.χ.: θεϊκός, ευνοϊκός, παρανοϊκός, μυϊκός, ξεϋφαίνω, αϊτός, αϋπνία, οϊμέ κτλ.

Δεν σημειώνουμε τα διαλυτικά:

όταν το προηγούμενο φωνήεν παίρνει τόνο (π.χ., νεράιδα, πλάι κτλ.)· και
όταν δεν έχουμε δίψηφο φωνήεν (π.χ., διυλιστήριο, πρωί, Μωυσής κτλ.).
Δεδομένου λοιπόν ότι το _*ευ*_ και το _*ι* _δεν μπορούν σε καμία περίπτωση να αποτελούν δίψηφο φωνήεν, δεν χρειάζονται διαλυτικά στο _*ι*._


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2009)

Ναι, αυτά τα γνωρίζουμε, αλλά ακόμα και τα σύγχρονα λεξικά όπως το ΛΝΕΓ επιλέγουν να βάλουν διαλυτικά. Και ο λόγος που επιλέγουν να βάλουν διαλυτικά είναι προφανώς επειδή Λεβιτικό είναι ένα πράγμα, και Λεϊτικό ένα άλλο. Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ είναι η χρήση που γίνεται και τι σκοπό εξυπηρετεί. Γιατί αν δεν έχεις ξανακούσει τη λέξη και διαβάσεις Λευιτικόν, πώς θα το προφέρεις; Λεβιτικόν ή Λεϊτικόν;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Γιατί αν δεν έχεις ξανακούσει τη λέξη και διαβάσεις Λευιτικόν, πώς θα το προφέρεις; Λεβιτικόν ή Λεϊτικόν;


Θα έλεγα /levitikon/ φυσικά.
Με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να βάζουμε διαλυτικά και στο Ουίλιαμ επειδή ορισμένοι το ακούν για πρώτη φορά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2009)

Το είδα σε υπότιτλο χθες, και γκουγκλεύοντας διαπίστωσα ότι την πατάνε πολλοί: Έσω έτοιμος, αντί έσο έτοιμος. Εκτός κι αν η παραίνεση «έσω έτοιμος» είναι στα πλαίσια του «σου 'ρχομαι!», «βάλε λάδι κι έλα βράδυ» κλπ. ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Θα έλεγα /levitikon/ φυσικά.
> Με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να βάζουμε διαλυτικά και στο Ουίλιαμ επειδή ορισμένοι το ακούν για πρώτη φορά.



Το φυσικά πού τεκμηριώνεται; Το Ουίλιαμ έχει τόνο στο ι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το Ουίλιαμ έχει τόνο στο ι.


Τα διαλυτικά δεν θα απαιτούνταν αν είχε τόνο στο υ (πχ χούι), όχι στο ι. Τώρα όμως, σύμφωνα με τη λογική τού ΛΝΕΓ, θα έπρεπε να έχει διαλυτικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ...και γκουγκλεύοντας...



Γκουγκλάροντας/γκουγκλίζοντας/γκουγκλώντας ανακάλυψα ότι είχε γίνει σχετική συζήτηση στο μέρος που δεν έχει όνομα. Πες μου στο όνομα του Απόλλωνα ω υπερδραστήριε και παντολημματογνώστη γάτε αν έχει επαναληφθεί εδώ, αλλιώς υπόδειξέ μου πλζ τα μυστικά της δημιουργίας σφυγμομέτρησης με θέμα:

Εσείς:

γκουγκλάρετε;
γκουγκλίζετε;
γκουγκλεύετε;
γκουγκλάτε;
έτερόν τι (τι όμως; γράψτε δυο λογάκια)
αλταβίστα και ξερό ψωμί;

Μετά τιμής


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2009)

Ναι, το "φυσικά" θα το διάβαζες "λεβιτικόν" δεν τεκμηρίωσες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι, το "φυσικά" θα το διάβαζες "λεβιτικόν" δεν τεκμηρίωσες.


Επειδή το "φυσικά" αποτελεί αξιωματική έκφραση, στερείται της ανάγκης για απόδειξη. :) Όποιος δεν δέχεται κάποιο αξίωμα, δημιουργεί άλλο στη θέση του, το οποίο οδηγεί σε μια άλλη μορφή τής συγκεκριμένης επιστήμης (πρβλ το αξίωμα του πόσες παράλληλες ευθείες προς μια ευθεία διέρχονται από σημείο εκτός αυτής, στη γεωμετρία — οι τρεις δυνατές εκδοχές του οδηγούν σε τρεις γεωμετρίες). Εγώ διαβάζω τις λέξεις από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά, και τους συνδυασμούς γραμμάτων που αποτελούν δίψηφα τα διαβάζω ως τέτοια, εκτός κι αν υπάρχουν διαλυτικά στο δεύτερο απ' αυτά ή τόνος στο πρώτο (όταν πρόκειται για δίψηφα φωνήεντα) ή αν υπάρχει απόστροφος ή υφέν ανάμεσά τους (στα δίψηφα σύμφωνα). Το υ μετά τα α και ε προφέρεται /v/ ή /f/ ανάλογα με το τι γράμμα είναι μετά το ύψιλον, και φυσικά κι αυτό διαβάζεται από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά (δηλαδή πρώτα τελειώνεις με το αυ/ευ και μετά πας παρακάτω), και ο μόνος λόγος να μην διαβαστεί έτσι είναι αν υπάρχει τόνος στο α/ε ή διαλυτικά στο υ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή το "φυσικά" αποτελεί αξιωματική έκφραση, στερείται της ανάγκης για απόδειξη. :)



Μαζί με το πολυπόθητο αλάθητο του πάπα. :)



Zazula said:


> Εγώ διαβάζω τις λέξεις από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά, και τους συνδυασμούς γραμμάτων που αποτελούν δίψηφα τα διαβάζω ως τέτοια, εκτός κι αν υπάρχουν διαλυτικά στο δεύτερο απ' αυτά ή τόνος στο πρώτο (όταν πρόκειται για δίψηφα φωνήεντα) ή αν υπάρχει απόστροφος ή υφέν ανάμεσά τους (στα δίψηφα σύμφωνα). Το υ μετά τα α και ε προφέρεται /v/ ή /f/ ανάλογα με το τι γράμμα είναι μετά το ύψιλον, και φυσικά κι αυτό διαβάζεται από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά (δηλαδή πρώτα τελειώνεις με το αυ/ευ και μετά πας παρακάτω), και ο μόνος λόγος να μην διαβαστεί έτσι είναι αν υπάρχει τόνος στο α/ε ή διαλυτικά στο υ.



Ίσως. Το πρόβλημα με τα αβ, αφ, εβ, εφ είναι ότι δεν το ίδιο με το ου στον βεδουίνο και τον πιγκουίνο, για παράδειγμα, όπου εύκολα το διαβάζεις σωστά (τα αβ, αφ κλπ είναι διπλό πρόβλημα). Αντιθέτως, το Λεβιτικό (ξένη λέξη) μπορεί να δημιουργήσει σύγχυση, όπως μπορεί να δημιουργήσει σύγχυση και το θειϊκό, γιατί ούτε ευανάγνωστα είναι, αλλά είναι και ξένες λέξεις (το λεβιτικό και ο ουίλλιαμ). Άλλωστε, και στον Ουίλιαμ παλιά έμπαιναν διαλυτικά νομίζω. Από την άλλη, η οδοποιία είναι μάλλον απίθανο να διαβαστεί οδοπο-ι-ία. 

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι τι λέει η σχολική γραμματική, αλλά πώς εξυπηρετείται ο αναγνώστης. Οι κανόνες υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται διαισθητικά και ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Εγώ πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν ο μέσος αναγνώστης που θα συναντήσει για πρώτη φορά τη λέξη λευιτικό χωρίς τα διαλυτικά, θα μπορέσει την διαβάσει σωστά και με άνεση (εδώ το Λεβιτικό έγινε ο Λεβιτικός). Και αυτό εξυπηρετούν τα διαλυτικά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2009)

Τι τις ήθελα τις απορίες με το «υι»;

Απ' όσο ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει λέξη που να περιέχει φωνήεν και μετά «υι» που να διαβάζεται «ι».
Στον Πάπυρο, όχι μόνο ο λευίτης και το Λευιτικό, αλλά και η Ανδεγαυία, οι Βαταυίας νήσοι και η Νινευί, όλα γράφονται χωρίς διαλυτικά. Και διαβάζονται χωρίς πρόβλημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> αλλά και η Ανδεγαυία, οι Βαταυίας νήσοι



Αυτά τα δύο πρώτη φορά τα βλέπω. Και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι όπως τα βλέπω δεν είμαι καθόλου, μα καθόλου σίγουρος για την προφορά τους. Και καλά το πρώτο που φαντάζομαι λέγεται Ανδεγαβία. Τα νησιά, δαγκωτό Βατα(γ)ίας θα τα έλεγα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2009)

Ένα κλείνεις, δύο ανοίγεις...



nickel said:


> ...οι Βαταυίας νήσοι...



Κοίτα να δεις λέω που ο Πάπυρος δεν έχει πάρει είδηση ακόμη ότι την Μπαταβία την λένε Τζακάρτα  και μετά ανακαλύπτω/μαθαίνω ότι οι Βαταύιοι με τα νησιά τους ήταν γερμανικό φύλο στις εκβολές του Ρήνου, στη σημερινή Ολλανδία (έχουν γίνει και πίνακας του Ρέμπραντ...) :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2009)

Εντυπωσιακό!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τι τις ήθελα τις απορίες με το «υι»;
> 
> αλλά και η Ανδεγαυία ...



Αντιθέτως προς τα λεγόμενα του Αμβροσίου, εγώ το έχω συναντήσει αρκετές φορές και μπαίνω και στον πειρασμό να ανοίξω νήμα για τους λόγους που συνηγορούν να πούμε π.χ. ο Κάρολος ο Ανδεγαυικός και όχι ο Ανδεγαυός.:)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 19, 2009)

Είδα την ταινία «Δημόσιος κίνδυνος», επίσημα, στο σινεμά και ο υποτιτλισμός μου φάνηκε αντάξιος των ερασιτεχνών του διαδικτύου:

-USSR = ΕΣΣΡ 
-Five point one = πέντε κόμμα ένα 
_(δεν είναι λάθος στον προφορικό λόγο, αλλά θα το γράφατε έτσι; Μου φάνηκε αστείο)_
-you act = δρά*ττ*ε

Πρέπει να είχε κι άλλα, αλλά έχω συνηθίσει με τους ερασιτέχνες και δεν τα έπιασα όλα...
(Η ταινία, στο μεταξύ, δεν έλεγε πολλά πράγματα αλλά ο Τζόνι, εντάξει, είναι πάντα κούκλος ;) )


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Αντιθέτως προς τα λεγόμενα του Αμβροσίου, εγώ το έχω συναντήσει αρκετές φορές και μπαίνω και στον πειρασμό να ανοίξω νήμα για τους λόγους που συνηγορούν να πούμε π.χ. ο Κάρολος ο Ανδεγαυικός και όχι ο Ανδεγαυός.:)



Κι εγώ Ανδεγαυικό τον είχα μάθει (στο Πανεπιστήμιο) ή πολύ απλά Ανζού (και ξεμπέρδεψες).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 20, 2009)

δεν αποτελεί απλά ακαδημαϊκή δειλία, είναι επιπλέον και χαζό και *αχρείαστο*… είναι ηλίθιο!»

“It’s not just academic cowardice, it is just silly and *unnecessary*

Απλώς γιατί έχει ενδιαφέρον η είδηση.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το πρόβλημα με τα αβ, αφ, εβ, εφ είναι ότι δεν το ίδιο με το ου στον βεδουίνο και τον πιγκουίνο, για παράδειγμα, όπου εύκολα το διαβάζεις σωστά (τα αβ, αφ κλπ είναι διπλό πρόβλημα). Αντιθέτως, το Λεβιτικό (ξένη λέξη) μπορεί να δημιουργήσει σύγχυση, όπως μπορεί να δημιουργήσει σύγχυση και το θειϊκό, γιατί ούτε ευανάγνωστα είναι, αλλά είναι και ξένες λέξεις (το λεβιτικό και ο ουίλλιαμ). Άλλωστε, και στον Ουίλιαμ παλιά έμπαιναν διαλυτικά νομίζω. Από την άλλη, η οδοποιία είναι μάλλον απίθανο να διαβαστεί οδοπο-ι-ία.
> 
> Το ζήτημα δεν είναι τι λέει η σχολική γραμματική, αλλά πώς εξυπηρετείται ο αναγνώστης. Οι κανόνες υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται διαισθητικά και ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Εγώ πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν ο μέσος αναγνώστης που θα συναντήσει για πρώτη φορά τη λέξη λευιτικό χωρίς τα διαλυτικά, θα μπορέσει την διαβάσει σωστά και με άνεση (εδώ το Λεβιτικό έγινε ο Λεβιτικός). Και αυτό εξυπηρετούν τα διαλυτικά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


Το *_θειϊκός_ είναι πάντως λάθος (και προκαλεί δυνητικά περισσότερη σύγχυση με το _θεϊκός_ που κι εκείνο έχει διαλυτικά) — και την ίδια κατ' ουσίαν κουβέντα κάναμε και για το *_αντιϊικός_. Και πολλοί επιμένουν ακόμη στην _-ποιΐα_, παρότι είναι κι αυτό λάθος, γιατί τους φαίνεται ότι διαβάζεται καλύτερα έτσι, ότι δηλαδή είναι πιο ξεκάθαρο.

Η λογική τής διασταλτικής χρήσης ενός κανόνα για να βοηθηθεί ο αναγνώστης, είναι όντως μεγάλο θέμα. Τη βλέπουμε στην επιλογή που έκανε το ΛΝΕΓ να τονίζει τα άρθρα (ακόμη κι όταν δεν τίθεται ζήτημα σύγχυσης) ώστε να ξεχωρίζουν στα σίγουρα από τους ομόγραφους αδύνατους τύπους προσωπικών και κτητικών αντωνυμιών. Γενικά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ένας κανόνας που βασίζεται στη διάκριση του γράφοντος με κριτήριο την αντιληπτικότητα των αναγνωστών του κειμένου του, δεν είναι κι ό,τι καλύτερο — καθότι το εν λόγω κριτήριο είναι υποκειμενικό. Αλλά εξίσου υποκειμενικός είναι και ο βαθμός κατά τον οποίο θα κάνουμε υπερδιόρθωση ή καταστρατήγηση ενός κανόνα, ώστε να βοηθήσουμε τον αναγνώστη. Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα, μ' άλλα λόγια.



Elsa said:


> -USSR = ΕΣΣΡ


Μακράν το ευστοχότερο καρφί (έστω κι άθελά του, απ' τη μεριά του υποτιτλιστή) για το ΕΣΡ!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γκουγκλάροντας/γκουγκλίζοντας/γκουγκλώντας ανακάλυψα ότι είχε γίνει σχετική συζήτηση στο μέρος που δεν έχει όνομα. Πες μου στο όνομα του Απόλλωνα ω υπερδραστήριε και παντολημματογνώστη γάτε αν έχει επαναληφθεί εδώ, αλλιώς υπόδειξέ μου πλζ τα μυστικά της δημιουργίας σφυγμομέτρησης με θέμα:
> 
> Εσείς:
> 
> ...




Για μένα ήταν απλό: γκουγκλεύω κατά τα αλιεύω / ψαρεύω, το οποίο δίνει γκουγκλεύσεις (αλιεύσεις), γκουγκλιές (ψαριές) και γκουγκλεύματα (αλιεύματα).

Το γκουγκλάω είναι κακόηχο, και συγχέεται στον αόριστο με το γκουγκλίζω (γκούγκλησα και γκούγκλισα). Αλλά το μεν γκουγκλάω δίνει γκλουγκλιές (κλοτσάω->κλοτσιά), ενώ το γκουγκλίζω δίνει γκουγκλίσματα (ή ακόμη και γκουγκλισμούς). Ομολογώ πάντως ότι και τα δύο είναι πολύ πρακτικά στον αόριστο.

Το γκουγκλάρω χρησιμοποιεί μια κατάληξη πολύ φιλική για ξένες λέξεις, αλλά τα ρήματα σε -άρω συχνά σχηματίζονται υποχωρητικά από ουσιαστικά — οπότε σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση θα πρέπει να έχουμε καταλήξει στο ποιο θα είναι το σχετικό ουσιαστικό. Λογικά όμως δεν μπορεί να είναι η (δημοφιλής) γκουγκλιά, αλλά μάλλον κάτι κακόηχο σε γκούγκλα (πάσα->πασάρω, πόζα->ποζάρω, πίσσα->πισσάρω, πούδρα->πουδράρω).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

Σε πρόσφατο επεισόδιο της σειράς NCIS στο Star, κάποιος ήθελε να μπει στους Navy SEALs και απέτυχε. Στους υπότιτλους διαβάζουμε ότι ήθελε (και απέτυχε) «να γίνει μόνιμος». Μα, ήταν ήδη μόνιμος στο αμερικανικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό! Οι US Navy SEALs (SEa, Air and Land forces) είναι επίλεκτο σώμα του αμερικανικού ΠΝ και αποτελούν τις ειδικές επιχειρησιακές δυνάμεις τού USN, κάτι αντίστοιχο με τη ΔΥΚ (Διοίκηση Υποβρυχίων Καταστροφών) του δικού μας ΠΝ.

Μπόνους: Όλοι ξέρουμε τις ΟΥΚ (Ομάδες Υποβρυχίων Καταστροφών), συχνότερα μιλώντας για _τα_ ΟΥΚ, αλλά δεν θα βρείτε ομάδα με αυτό το όνομα στο οργανόγραμμα της ΔΥΚ: Υπάρχουν οι Ομάδες Ανορθόδοξου Πολέμου (ΟΑΠ), η Ομάδα Αμφίβιων Επιχειρήσεων (ΟΑΕ), η Ομάδα Εξουδετερώσεων Ναρκών (ΟΕΝ), τα Σκάφη Ανορθόδοξου Πολέμου (ΣΑΠ), τα Υποβρύχια Οχήματα (ΥΠΟΧ), η Σχολή Υποβρυχίων Καταστροφών (ΣΥΚ) και η Βάση Υποβρυχίων Καταστροφών (ΒΥΚ). Ωστόσο οι/τα ΟΥΚ είναι εδώ και πολύ καιρό καθιερωμένος όρος στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο για τη συγκεκριμένη επιχειρησιακή δαστηριότητα.

Πρώτη παράπλευρη (και παρεπόμενη) ερώτηση: Ο υποτιτλιστής έχει το δικαίωμα να αποδώσει το Navy SEALs ως ΟΥΚ (κερδίζοντας πολλούς χαρακτήρες και αμεσότητα προς τον θεατή), ή αυτό αποτελεί παρασπονδία και πρέπει να πει «ειδικές δυνάμεις»;

Δεύτερη παράπλευρη (και παρεπόμενη) ερώτηση: Το ΠΝ μας έχει επιλέξει να παραμένει σε μια παλιά ορθογράφηση (συγκεκριμένα «υποβρυχίων» για το επίθετο _υποβρύχιος_), που είναι λάθος με τη σημερινή ορθογραφία (σήμερα μπορεί να είναι μόνο η γενική πληθυντικού τού ουσιαστικού _(το) υποβρύχιο_, ενώ για το επίθετο το σωστό είναι _υποβρύχιων_). Παρότι η ΔΥΚ διαθέτει υποβρύχια οχήματα, η ονομασία των ΟΥΚ προήλθε από το αγγλικό Underwater Demolition Teams. Να τους το πούμε λοιπόν το λάθος, ή θα μας ανατινάξουν;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2009)

Μια χαρά θα έβλεπα την απόδοση του Navy Seals ως ΟΥΚ. 

Για τη δεύτερη ερώτησή σου, νομίζω ότι θα μας ανατινάξουν αν τους υποδείξουμε ως λάθος το "υποβρυχίων".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μια χαρά θα έβλεπα την απόδοση του Navy Seals ως ΟΥΚ.
> 
> Για τη δεύτερη ερώτησή σου, νομίζω ότι θα μας ανατινάξουν αν τους υποδείξουμε ως λάθος το "υποβρυχίων".



+1 για τα ΟΥΚ (επίσης «βατράχια») και για το δεύτερο, θα έλεγα ότι πρώτα θα μας τορπιλίσουν, μετά θα μας ανατινάξουν, και στο τέλος θα μας βυθίσουν


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2009)

Σσσ! Αφού λένε «_Αμφίβιων_ Επιχειρήσεων» και «_Ανορθόδοξου_ Πολέμου», να είστε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι. Εμένα μ' αρέσει η WIkipedia, που τα 'χει καλά με όλους.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεύτερη παράπλευρη (και παρεπόμενη) ερώτηση: Το ΠΝ μας έχει επιλέξει να παραμένει σε μια παλιά ορθογράφηση (συγκεκριμένα «υποβρυχίων» για το επίθετο _υποβρύχιος_), που είναι λάθος με τη σημερινή ορθογραφία (σήμερα μπορεί να είναι μόνο η γενική πληθυντικού τού ουσιαστικού _(το) υποβρύχιο_, ενώ για το επίθετο το σωστό είναι _υποβρύχιων_).


Νομίζω εξαιρείται η βανίλια "υποβρύχιο" που είναι της καθομιλουμένης


----------



## Acro (Aug 21, 2009)

Καλημέρα σε όλους (πρώτο μου post στο lexilogia και καλώς σας βρήκα).
Το all times classic για 'μενα:
(Ο πρωταγωνιστής κοιτάζει την κοπελίτσα να φεύγει και μονολογεί)
So long baby...
και η μετάφραση:
*Τόσο μακρύ μωρό!*


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2009)

Γεια σου, Acro, καλώς ήρθες!


Γράφει ο Χένρι Τζέιμς στην Εισαγωγή της _Τραγικής Μούσας_:
A picture without composition slights its most precious chance for beauty, and is, moreover, not composed at all unless the painter knows _how_ that principle of health and safety, working as an absolutely premeditated art, has prevailed. There may in its absence be life, incontestably, as _The Newcomes_ has life, as _Les Trois Mousquetaires_, as Tolstoi's _Peace and War_, have it; but what do such *large, loose, baggy monsters*, with their queer elements of the accidental and the arbitrary, artistically _mean_?​
Είναι γνωστή αυτή η φράση του Τζέιμς που περιγράφει τα ανοικονόμητα ευρωπαϊκά μυθιστορήματα του 19ου αιώνα σαν «*large, loose, baggy monsters*», και είναι προφανές ότι επιλέγει τα επίθετά του σαν να περιέγραφε τεράστια, χαχόλικα, φαρδιά παντελόνια.

Ανοίγω ένα βιβλίο που έπιασε να διαβάζει η κόρη μου, για μεγάλους ξένους λογοτέχνες, και πέφτω πάνω στη φράση του Τζέιμς: «Μυθιστορήματα, όπως αυτά που έγραψε ο Ντίκενς ή ο Τολστόι, μετά τον περιβόητο χαρακτηρισμό του Τζέιμς, «loose, baggy monsters» (ξετσίπωτα, πλαδαρά τέρατα)…»

Μα, για όνομα του Θεού! Ξετσίπωτα τα βιβλία του Ντίκενς και του Τολστόι;


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2009)

Έπιασα να διαβάσω ένα κατά πώς φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο, αλλά η μετάφραση (από τα γερμανικά, από δύο μεταφραστές και τέσσερις επιμελητές, και με την υποστήριξη του Ινστιτούτου Γκαίτε, μάλιστα) μάλλον δεν θα με αφήσει να το συνεχίσω. 
Από κλασικά μεταφραστικά λάθη όπως "αεροδιάδρομος προσγείωσης" και "καταδρομικά" αεροσκάφη (τα κλασικά γερμανικά καταδιωκτικά Me-109) μέχρι μια στριφνή δυσκοιλιότητα ώρες-ώρες στη χρήση της ελληνικής, αμολημένα σκόρπια κάτι δήθεν λυρικά και τάχα λόγια, υπερβολικό "κομματισμό" (όλο κόμματα το κείμενο κι ας μη χρειάζεται) και παράφωνα συνταιριάσματα όπως "Ο άνεμος άρπαζε τους αφρούς (της θάλασσας) και τους πέταγε στο επόμενο κύμα φτιάχνοντας σπειροειδείς δεσμίδες". 

Ε, αυτό θέλω να το δω, τον αφρό των κυμάτων να δημιουργεί σπειροειδείς δεσμίδες! 
Μα υπάρχουν καταδρομικά αεροσκάφη, πες μου, βρε Ζαζ!

Άτιμη επαγγελματική διαστροφή, ούτε ένα βιβλίο δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω μακαρίως, όλο σε proofreading μού βγαίνει... Εμένα, πάντως, μου τη χάλασε! Και τώρα αναρωτιέμαι: να το συνεχίσω μαζοχιστικά αλιεύοντας μαργαριτάρια για εδώ ή να το διαβάσω στο πρωτότυπο ή την αγγλική μετάφραση (που μου πέφτει και πιο εύκολη);!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2009)

daeman said:


> Μα υπάρχουν καταδρομικά αεροσκάφη, πες μου, βρε Ζαζ!


Παρότι μάλλον ρητορική η ερώτηση, να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ ότι τα καταδρομικά είναι σκάφη, όχι αεροσκάφη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 22, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παρότι μάλλον ρητορική η ερώτηση, να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ ότι τα καταδρομικά είναι σκάφη, όχι αεροσκάφη.


Και όταν λένε "σκάφη αναψυχής" σημαίνει ότι ευχαρστιέσαι τη μπουγάδα; (ρητορική)


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2009)

Κανονικά, έπρεπε να ήταν ρητορική, αλλά καμιά φορά όταν διαβάζω χοντράδες που ξέρω με σχετική βεβαιότητα ότι είναι λάθη, αρχίζω ν' αναρωτιέμαι: Βρε, μπας και δεν είναι; Γι' αυτό και το έψαξα και μετά σε ρώτησα, ως ειδήμονα, ως τελική επιβεβαίωση, ως τελευταίο καρφί στο φέρετρο πριν το παραχώσω...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 22, 2009)

daeman said:


> Κανονικά, έπρεπε να ήταν ρητορική, αλλά καμιά φορά όταν διαβάζω χοντράδες που ξέρω με σχετική βεβαιότητα ότι είναι λάθη, αρχίζω ν' αναρωτιέμαι: Βρε, μπας και δεν είναι; Γι' αυτό και το έψαξα και μετά σε ρώτησα, ως ειδήμονα, ως τελική επιβεβαίωση, ως τελευταίο καρφί στο φέρετρο πριν το παραχώσω...


Εγώ πάντως εννοώ ότι είσαι από τις (τους) "δύσκολες στο πλύσιμο" που έλεγε η παλιά διαφήμιση απορρυπαντικού. :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και όταν λένε "σκάφη αναψυχής" σημαίνει ότι ευχαρστιέσαι τη μπουγάδα; (ρητορική)


 
Μπα, αυτή η σκάφη είναι για άλλα γούστα. Με λίγη (ή μάλλον πολλή) φαντασία, η σκάφη θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα, εκτός από παρωχημένο οικιακό σκεύος, να χρησιμέψει συμπληρωματικά και ως "σκεύος ηδονής". Και μαζί με την ξύλινη πλύστρα και τον κλασικό δάρτη με τον οποίο χτυπούσαν παλιά τα ρούχα, χαράς ευαγγέλια για ένα εξαιρετικά kinky plystarieaux!
Για πιο συνηθισμένα γούστα, όμως, θυμίζω το: "Σπίτι πλένει η Εσκιμό!" Δύσκολα γούστα, βέβαια, αν έχεις δει Εσκιμώ(α)...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2009)

daeman said:


> Έπιασα να διαβάσω ένα κατά πώς φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο, αλλά η μετάφραση (από τα γερμανικά, από δύο μεταφραστές και τέσσερις επιμελητές, και με την υποστήριξη του Ινστιτούτου Γκαίτε, μάλιστα) μάλλον δεν θα με αφήσει να το συνεχίσω.
> Από κλασικά μεταφραστικά λάθη όπως "αεροδιάδρομος προσγείωσης" και "καταδρομικά" αεροσκάφη (τα κλασικά γερμανικά καταδιωκτικά Me-109) μέχρι μια στριφνή δυσκοιλιότητα ώρες-ώρες στη χρήση της ελληνικής, αμολημένα σκόρπια κάτι δήθεν λυρικά και τάχα λόγια, υπερβολικό "κομματισμό" (όλο κόμματα το κείμενο κι ας μη χρειάζεται) και παράφωνα συνταιριάσματα όπως "Ο άνεμος άρπαζε τους αφρούς (της θάλασσας) και τους πέταγε στο επόμενο κύμα φτιάχνοντας σπειροειδείς δεσμίδες".



Εμένα πάλι γιατί μου φαίνονται (χωρίς τα καταδρομικά βέβαια) τυπικά λάθη μετάφρασης από τα γερμανικά; 



daeman said:


> Άτιμη επαγγελματική διαστροφή, ούτε ένα βιβλίο δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω μακαρίως, όλο σε proofreading μού βγαίνει... Εμένα, πάντως, μου τη χάλασε! Και τώρα αναρωτιέμαι: να το συνεχίσω μαζοχιστικά αλιεύοντας μαργαριτάρια για εδώ ή να το διαβάσω στο πρωτότυπο ή την αγγλική μετάφραση (που μου πέφτει και πιο εύκολη);!



Ναι... ο μοναδικός είσαι...  (und natürlich aus dem Original :) )


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2009)

Τι μπορεί να σε κάνει να σκάσεις στα γέλια στη μία τα μεσάνυχτα ενώ μεταφράζεις; Μα, φυσικά, ένα ξεκαρδιστικό τυπογραφικό λάθος σε αμερικανικό βιβλίο μάρκετινγκ! Γράφει, λοιπόν, το βιβλίο (αντί για _manager_) manger — δηλαδή παχνί!

Βέβαια, και το _manager_ κάποια σχέση μ' άλογα (ή, για να τα λέμε σωστά, με τον χειρισμό τους) έχει, αλλά ανάγεται στο λατινικό _manus_ (=χέρι). Ενώ το _manger_ κρατά τη σκούφια του από το _manducus _(=λαίμαργος, αδηφάγος).

Να το κάνω λοιπόν κι εγώ _μάντρατζερ_, να 'χει και υπόρρητο μήνυμα για τον μάνατζερ who runs a tight ship;


----------



## Elsa (Aug 24, 2009)

Με την άκρη του ματιού μου, από το κανάλι της Βουλής, σε ντοκιμαντέρ, τώρα:
_*"Οι χχχ είναι απόγονοι του Α. Μακεδόνα"*_ 
(δεν έπιασα ποιοι, έσκασα στα γέλια... Συγγενείς του γνωστού τραγουδιστή, ασφαλώς θα είναι!)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

Στο σημερινό (χθεσινό) επεισόδιο του NCIS στο Star, βλέπουμε στον υπότιτλο ότι μια γυναίκα που περιέγραψε με προκλητικό τρόπο τη σεξουαλική της δραστηριότητα, έκανε μια «γραφική περιγραφή». Για το θέμα _graphic vs γραφικός_ τα 'χουμε πει εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=38955&postcount=53.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 27, 2009)

Με αφορμή την απάντηση του ηλεδικηγόρου


> ο στοιχειωδώς ενήμερος αναγνώστης της ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ σταματάει εδώ την ανάγνωση του άρθρου του κ. Γιανναρά και κλείνει χαμογελώντας με συγκατάνευση την εφημερίδα ή την ιστοσελίδα της, επειδή ο επιφανής συνεργάτης της πιάστηκε αδιάβαστος.


Αχ, τελικά κάτι τρέχει με τα ελληνικά κάποιων δικηγόρων. Αφού συμφωνούν με τον Γιανναρά, γιατί του απαντούν; 
Τώρα ποιος πιάστηκε αδιάβαστος... ας χαμογελάσουμε με συγκατάβαση. :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας για να προτείνω να χωριστούν οι γλωσσικές από τις μεταφραστικές γκάφες. Οι δεύτερες μάς ενδιαφέρουν πάρα πολύ ως μεταφραστές/τριες. Και οι πρώτες, βεβαίως, ως ομιλούντες και γράφοντες την ελληνική, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία. Αλλά οι πρώτες αποτελούν ωκεανό ολόκληρο και αφορούν όλο τον πληθυσμό, άσε που σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις είναι και συζητήσιμες (όχι στην προκειμένη), ενώ οι πρώτες θα ήταν χρήσιμο να βρίσκονται κάπου συγκεντρωμένες μόνο αυτές.

Πάντως, ένα γλωσσικό λάθος δεν είναι ορθό να χρησιμοποιείται ως επιχείρημα για να καταμαρτυρείται σε κάποιον αδιαβασιά επί της ουσίας ενός θέματος. Και αντιστρόφως: ένας άμεμπτος γλωσσικά λόγος δεν λέει τίποτα για το δίκιο ή το άδικο των λεγομένων.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2009)

Καθώς περπατούσα που λέτε στους δρόμους της Στούπας, έβλεπα κάτι κουτάκια με free press, με την προτροπή "Take one, it's free." Πήρα να διαβάσω τι συμβαίνει αυτή την εβδομάδα στη Μεσσηνία και έπεσα κάτω απ' τα γέλια:

IN KALAMATA AND THE KRAOUNAKIS
The entire good world will pass from Kalamata this summertime! Stamatis Kraounakis with the group *'Coil Coil’* will give a concert on the 24th of August in the amphitheatre of Castle in Kalamata at 9.30p.m. The representation is titled ` ' Festi valium absent 009-you miss something? '' It is not precisely an appearance of a tour. It is one from the five globally summer representations of the team, with their new work, that will go up as winter work, but for the first time it makes its beginning in summertime. 

Μα τι είναι το Coil Coil; Διαβάστε πιο κάτω και θα δείτε:

ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΡΑΟΥΝΑΚΗΣ
Όλος ο καλός ο κόσμος θα περάσει φέτος από την Καλαμάτα αυτό το καλοκαίρι! Μεταξύ αυτών ο Σταμάτης Κραουνάκης με την ομάδα ‘Σπείρα Σπείρα’, που στις 24 Αυγούστου θα δώσει συναυλία στο αμφιθέατρο του Κάστρου στις 9.30μ.μ. Η παράστασή τους με τίτλο ‘’Festi valium 009 -Σας λείπει τίποτα;’’ Δεν είναι ακριβώς εμφάνιση περιοδείας. Πρόκειται για μια από τις πέντε συνολικά καλοκαιρινές παραστάσεις της ομάδας, με την καινούργια της δουλειά, που θα ανέβει ως χειμωνιάτικο έργο, αλλά για πρώτη φορά κάνει έναρξη καλοκαίρι.

‘’POTATO FEAST’’ IN ALAGONIA
For 22nd year, will be the Potato Feast, Saturday 22 August in the square of Alagonia. The feast will begin at 9p.m, in which will be offered free potatoes cooked with various ways, while it will exist traditional music. The plastic glasses, forks and dishes will be transported in the recycling, as clue of respect in the environment and in Taygetos.

‘’ΓΙΟΡΤΗ Της ΠΑΤΑΤΑΣ’’ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΑΓΟΝΙΑ
Για 22η χρονιά, θα γίνει η Γιορτή της Πατάτας, το Σάββατο 22 Αυγούστου στην πλατεία της Αλαγονίας. Η γιορτή θα ξεκινήσει στις 9μ.μ, στην οποία θα προσφέρονται δωρεάν πατάτες μαγειρεμένες με διαφόρους τρόπους, ενώ θα υπάρχει και παραδοσιακή μουσική. Τα πλαστικά ποτήρια, πιρούνια και πιάτα θα μεταφερθούν στην ανακύκλωση, ως ένδειξη σεβασμού στο περιβάλλον και στον Ταΰγετο. 

Διαβάστε για να ξεχάσετε τα αγγλικά που ξέρετε. Και μια από τις διαφημισούλες από τις οποίες είναι γεμάτη η εφημερίδα:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> IN KALAMATA AND THE KRAOUNAKIS
> *The entire good world will pass from Kalamata* this summertime! Stamatis Kraounakis with the group *'Coil Coil’* will give a concert on the 24th of August in the amphitheatre of Castle in Kalamata at 9.30p.m. The representation is titled ` ' Festi valium absent 009-you miss something? '' It is not precisely an appearance of a tour. It is one from the five globally summer representations of the team, with their new work, that will go up as winter work, but for the first time it makes its beginning in summertime.


Ρε, αποκλείεται... Για πλάκα θα το έγραψαν...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2009)

Ξέχασα να σας δώσω και το λινκ.
http://messiniathisweek.gr


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2009)

Πάντως τα αντίστοιχα γερμανικά είναι σχεδόν άψογα (λείπουν μόνο οι _ουμλάουτ_). Βέβαια, το «όλος ο καλός ο κόσμος φέτος...» το διασκευάζουν σε «εξαιρετική τέχνη φέτος...» {και γιατί όχι;} αλλά κατά τα άλλα είναι ΟΚ.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2009)

Ά, ρε, αυτός ο γιος του καφετζή, χρυσές δουλειές κάνει...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2009)

Προφανώς για τα γερμανικά αναγκάζεται να πληρώσει κάποιον, ενώ αγγλικά ΞΕΡΕΙ...

Δείτε και πόσο χρεώνει τη διαφήμιση.


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2009)

Αυτά τα κείμενα είναι η "Γιορτή της Πατάτας" στη Μεσσηνία ή "όλες οι καλές πατάτες στο Messinia this week"! 

Στη σελίδα με τις τιμές, πάντως, δεν έχει λάθη, με μια γρήγορη ματιά, αφού επέλεξε να αποφύγει τον σκόπελο της μετάφρασης του πίνακα, ο μπαγάσας. Ε, βέβαια, στη χρέωση δεν κάνουμε λάθη...


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2009)

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι από μεταφραστήρι, αφού μεταφράζει τη Σπείρα, αλλά τι πειράζει; Οι αλλοδαποί καταλαβαίνουν; Άμα καταλαβαίνουν, είναι μέρος του φολκλόρ τα λάθη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> Πάντως, ένα γλωσσικό λάθος δεν είναι ορθό να χρησιμοποιείται ως επιχείρημα για να καταμαρτυρείται σε κάποιον αδιαβασιά επί της ουσίας ενός θέματος. Και αντιστρόφως: ένας άμεμπτος γλωσσικά λόγος δεν λέει τίποτα για το δίκιο ή το άδικο των λεγομένων.


Βέβαια. Γι' αυτό και δίσταζα να το βάλω, μην παρανοηθεί ως "επιχείρημα". Το έβαλα τελικά, μόνο επειδή θεώρησα τη φράση και την κοροϊδία αταίριαστη, και, βλέπεις, το γλωσσικό λάθος φρόντισε και την επέστρεψε ταιριαστά στον συντάκτη της.


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Διαβάστε για να ξεχάσετε τα αγγλικά που ξέρετε.



Are they making us a plaque the types?


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Are they making us a plaque the types?


 
Yes, a nice little plaque (πλακίτσα), and they'll stick it outside their office. It will write: 

To all our English speaking readers
who dropped dead reading us,
trying to figure out what we mean
or laughed their asses off.
_Messinia this week, the free newspaper who does you to laugh!_​ 
Η αφιέρωση θα ανατεθεί σε εξωτερικό συνεργάτη, βέβαια. Η τελευταία γραμμή, όμως, θα συμπληρωθεί χειρόγραφα με μαρκαδόρο στην πλάκα, από τον δαιμόνιο ιδιοκτήτη-εκδότη.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2009)

Αυτή η εφημερίδα _made me to laugh_ μέχρι δακρύων προχθές στη Στούπα. Είναι άλλη μια περίπτωση ανθρώπου που ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ και δεν χρειάζεται τις υπηρεσίες μεταφραστή. Γιατί να μοιράζει σε μεταφραστές τα λεφτουδάκια που εισπράττει από τις διαφημίσεις; Μήπως φωνάζει ηλεκτρολόγο στο σπίτι του για να του αλλάξει μια λάμπα; Ε, το ίδιο περίπου είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2009)

*Inglourious basterds*

Είδα χτες την ταινία. Από επαγγελματική διαστροφή δεν μπόρεσα να μην προσέξω μερικά λάθη που έβγαζαν μάτι:

Το Carnegie Hall αποδόθηκε Θέατρο Καρνεζί. Οι German officers αποδόθηκαν Γερμανοί διοικητές και το nitrate, δηλαδή cellulose nitrate, γνωστό και ως σελουλόιντ, αποδόθηκε ως νιτρικό οξύ, για το οποίο μάλιστα ακούστηκε επανειλημμένα ότι είναι εξόχως εύφλεκτο. Αυτό που βλέπαμε στην οθόνη ήταν ένας εύφλεκτος σωρός από κινηματογραφικές μπομπίνες. Κι ένα μικρότερο λάθος, το όνομα του Γκέμπελς αποδόθηκε Τζόζεφ, παρά το γεγονός ότι οι ηθοποιοί μιλούσαν γερμανικά, άρα το πρόφεραν Γιόζεφ.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Είδα χτες την ταινία. Από επαγγελματική διαστροφή δεν μπόρεσα να μην προσέξω μερικά λάθη που έβγαζαν μάτι:
> Το Carnegie Hall αποδόθηκε Θέατρο *Καρνεζί*. Οι German officers αποδόθηκαν Γερμανοί διοικητές και το nitrate, δηλαδή cellulose nitrate, γνωστό και ως σελουλόιντ, αποδόθηκε ως νιτρικό οξύ, για το οποίο μάλιστα ακούστηκε επανειλημμένα ότι είναι εξόχως εύφλεκτο. Αυτό που βλέπαμε στην οθόνη ήταν ένας εύφλεκτος σωρός από κινηματογραφικές μπομπίνες. Κι ένα μικρότερο λάθος, το όνομα του Γκέμπελς αποδόθηκε Τζόζεφ, παρά το γεγονός ότι οι ηθοποιοί μιλούσαν γερμανικά, άρα το πρόφεραν Γιόζεφ.


 
Τότε μάλλον ήταν ο ίδιος (η ίδια; ) συνάδελφος που υποτίτλισε τον _Δημόσιο Κίνδυνο_. Εκείνη η μετάφραση, που είδα αναλυτικά (και διόρθωσα) κάνοντας το rematch για το DVD, ήταν γενικά καλή, αλλά είχε κάτι τέτοια. 


stathis said:


> Μπορεί ο _Δημόσιος κίνδυνος_ (Public enemies) να μην έλεγε τίποτα ως ταινία, είχε όμως μερικά χαριτωμένα στους υπότιτλους:
> 
> Carnegie (ο γνωστός κροίσος) -> _*Καρνεζί*_ (πολύ φαντεζί το βρίσκω)
> USSR -> _ΕΣΣΡ_ (εντάξει, αυτό είναι typo)
> ...


 
Στα λάθη προφοράς, αν ήταν τίποτε πιο σπάνιο, θα μπορούσαμε να τα αποδώσουμε στο γεγονός ότι ο υποτιτλιστής δεν είχε πρόσβαση σε βίντεο/ήχο, που ενισχύεται από την περίπτωση του σελουλόιντ, το οποίο φαίνεται καθαρά στο βίντεο, όπως λες. Αλλά το Κάρνεγκι και τον Γιόζεφ Γκαίμπελς, μάλλον θα έπρεπε να τα ξέρει. 

Για κάτι τέτοια, παραφράζω την ατάκα από τον _Νέμο_:
_-Τι κάνουμε στα δύσκολα;_
_-Ψάχνουμε, ψάχνουμε και ρωτάμε, δεν κολυμπάμε στα κουτουρού! Ή πάμε Λεξιλογία!_

Η ταινία σου άρεσε; Γιατί παίζει εδώ τώρα και θέλω να τη δω...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2009)

daeman said:


> Η ταινία σου άρεσε; Γιατί παίζει εδώ τώρα και θέλω να τη δω...


Η ταινία μού άρεσε πολύ, εκτός από τις σκηνές όπου όλοι οι θεατές κρύβαμε τα μάτια μας με τα χέρια μας.

Όσο για την δικαιολογία ότι δεν είχε ο υποτιτλιστής εικόνα, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν ισχύει. Ναι, μεν, δεν βλέπει εικόνα την ώρα που κάνει τη μετάφραση, αλλά την έχει δει πολύ καλά και καθαρά σε ιδιωτική προβολή. Κι επειδή δεν ήταν μια φευγαλέα λεπτομέρεια, αλλά είναι βασικό στοιχείο της ταινίας, αποκλείεται να σου ξεφύγει και να μην το θυμάσαι μετά. Επίσης, υπάρχει σενάριο με λεπτομερέστατες επεξηγήσεις. Απλώς είναι άλλη μια περίπτωση όπου η απέχθεια για τη Χημεία στα σχολικά χρόνια πληρώνεται αργότερα με κραυγαλέα λάθη. 

Και, ναι, γενικά η μετάφραση ήταν καλή, και ευρηματική μπορώ να πω σε πολλά σημεία, αλλά ήταν προφανής η έλλειψη διόρθωσης/επιμέλειας. Για τις ελληνικές εταιρείες που κάνουν τον υποτιτλισμό κινηματογράφου και DVD είναι άγνωστη έννοια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2009)

Εμένα στη συγκεκριμενη ταινία μου φάνηκε ατυχής η ανορθογραφία του ελληνικού τίτλου γιατί οδηγεί σε παρανόηση. Αν το πήρε καλά το μάτι μου, ο τίτλος είναι Άδωξοι Μπάσταρδη και το -η στο τέλος μπερδεύει γιατί δεν ξέρεις αν αναφέρονται σε γυναίκα άγνωστου πατρός ή σε πολλούς μαζί. Αν το είχαν βάλει με -ει θα ήταν σκέτα ανορθόγραφο. 
Και όχι, δε σκοπεύω να πάω να την δω, όταν παιχτεί στην τηλεόραση ίσως. 
Ο Ταραντίνο σκηνοθέτησε ένα επεισόδιο του CSI και παρόλο που κάθε επεισόδιο έχει διάφορα αηδιαστικά, το συγκεκριμένο είχε τόσους τόνους αίματα και τόση βία που σου έφερνε αναγούλα.

Και μια που λέμε για μεταφράσεις, είδα το Σταρ Τρεκ στο αεροπλάνο και μάλλον ήταν τρέκης ο υποτιτλιστής γιατί ήταν προσεγμένο- μόνη και μόνιμη απορία, γιατί αποφεύγουν οι υποτιτλιστές τον πληθυντικό ευγενείας στα αγγλόφωνα. Μπορεί να μην υπάρχει διάκριση όπως σε άλλες γλώσσες, αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να απευθύνεται ο δόκιμος στο ναύαρχο λες και είναι φιλαράκια (και στα αγγλικά άλλωστε τον αποκαλεί κύριο, ναύαρχο κλπ κλπ).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> Mόνη και μόνιμη απορία, γιατί αποφεύγουν οι υποτιτλιστες τον πληθυντικό ευγενείας στα αγγλόφωνα. Μπορεί να μην υπάρχει διακριση όπως σε άλλες γλώσσες, αλλά δεν ειναι δυνατόν να απεύθύνεται ο δόκιμος στο ναυαρχο λες και ειναι φιλαράκια (και στα αγγλικά άλλωστε τον αποκαλεί κύριο, νάυαρχο κλπκλπ).


Πολύ σωστά. Είναι σχεδόν πάντα προφανές από το συγκείμενο το αν το "you" πρέπει να μεταφραστεί "εσύ" ή "εσείς". Όπως λες σωστά, δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάει ο δόκιμος στον ναύαρχο στον ενικό, ούτε ο μαθητής στον δάσκαλο στον ενικό κ.ο.κ. Κάθε φορά στο σεμινάριο με ρωτάνε οι μαθητές μου, και κάθε φορά δίνω λεπτομερή παραδείγματα τού τι πρέπει να προσέχουν για να πετύχουν τη σωστή επιλογή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

Ένα από τα παραδείγματά μου σε σχέση με τις δυσκολίες της μηχανικής μετάφρασης είναι η μετάφραση του δεύτερου προσώπου και η μετάφραση του love (έρωτας ή αγάπη;). Οι άνθρωποι μεταφραστές θα πρέπει εκεί να αποδεικνύουν ότι μεταφράζουν πιο έξυπνα από τις μηχανές — αλλιώς καήκαμε, θα μας πάρουν όλες τις δουλειές στο τέλος.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2009)

Και η μετάφραση τού "I love it!" 
Όχι "το λατρεύω", συνάδελφοι, προς Θεού.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> [...]Και μια που λέμε για μεταφράσεις, είδα το Σταρ Τρεκ στο αεροπλάνο και μάλλον ήταν τρέκης ο υποτιτλιστής γιατί ήταν προσεγμένο- μόνη και μόνιμη απορία, γιατί αποφεύγουν οι υποτιτλιστές τον πληθυντικό ευγενείας στα αγγλόφωνα. Μπορεί να μην υπάρχει διάκριση όπως σε άλλες γλώσσες, αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να απευθύνεται ο δόκιμος στο ναύαρχο λες και είναι φιλαράκια (και στα αγγλικά άλλωστε τον αποκαλεί κύριο, ναύαρχο κλπ κλπ).


 
Αν εννοείς το τελευταίο Star Trek, επειδή τον είδα αναλυτικά τον υποτιτλισμό του, λόγω δουλειάς (πρόσθετα για το DVD), μπορώ κι εγώ να πω ότι ήταν καλός, προσεγμένη και φιλότιμη δουλειά, εκτός από αυτό που αναφέρεις, SBE. Για τον πληθυντικό της ευγένειας, η αμερικανική εταιρεία που συνεργάζομαι μας ζητάει εδώ και 6 μήνες περίπου να επισημαίνουμε στο Consistency Sheet, σε ειδικό πεδίο που λέγεται Formal vs Informal Address, αν και πότε τα πρόσωπα χρησιμοποιούν ενικό ή πληθυντικό. Επειδή όμως είναι μπελάς και σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις αυτό αλλάζει στη διάρκεια της ταινίας, οι περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι αποφεύγουν να το συμπληρώσουν όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι.
Το συγκεκριμένο, όμως, ήταν ελληνικής εταιρείας (όπως όλα σχεδόν τα κινηματογραφικά), όπου αυτά είναι πολύ-πολύ ψιλά γράμματα, όπως επιβεβαιώνει και η Αλεξάνδρα. Αλλά κι εδώ, μπορεί να μην προβλέπεται από τη διαδικασία (οι συστηματικοί Αμερικανοί προσπαθούν να τα προβλέψουν όλα), μα αυτό δεν εμποδίζει τον ευσυνείδητο υποτιτλιστή - ιδίως όταν έχει πρόσβαση στο βίντεο - να κρίνει και να επιλέξει τι θα χρησιμοποιήσει, φυσικά. Κι ακόμη χειρότερα όταν το δεύτερο πρόσωπο χρειάζεται πληθυντικό όχι λόγω ευγένειας, αλλά επειδή απευθύνεται σε πολλούς. Αν, βέβαια, ο άνθρωπος βλέπει το βίντεο, καταλαβαίνει τι συμβαίνει και δεν μεταφράζει μηχανικά...


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Και η μετάφραση τού "I love it!"
> Όχι "το λατρεύω", συνάδελφοι, προς Θεού.


 
Μα εγώ το λατρεύω το "λατρεύω"! 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, το χρησιμοποιώ, με φειδώ και κατά περίπτωση βέβαια. 
Για παράδειγμα, όταν η πρωταγωνίστρια βλέπει ένα λαχταριστό συνολάκι στη βιτρίνα και αναφωνεί "I love it! I'd kill to get it!", πώς να το αποδώσω; Το αγαπώ; Με τίποτα. Το θέλω; Πολύ λίγο, καθόλου εμφατικό. Το γουστάρω; Πολλές φορές δεν ταιριάζει με το ύφος. 
Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι πρέπει τη λατρεία να τη χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο για το θείο, όχι τον θείο, ούτε το S(ulphur).


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι το Σταρ Τρεκ (όχι μόνο η πρόσφατη ταινία, αλλά κι οι τηλεοπτικές σειρές και στα παράγωγά του κλπ) είναι κλασσική περίπτωση όπου οι ήρωες μιλάνε με επισημότητα ο ένας στον άλλον, αφού άλλωστε πρόκειται για στρατιωτικούς σε ώρα εργασίας. Αλλά οι υποτιτλιστές συνήθως αυτά τα αγνοούν.
Είναι νομίζω εμφανής η διαφορά του 
Report, Mr Scott!
και του
Beam me up Scottie
(που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν ειπώθηκε ποτέ)


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> Beam me up Scottie
> (που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν ειπώθηκε ποτέ)


Τεράστια η σημασία του κόμματος στις κλητικές προσφωνήσεις, ιδιαίτερα στα αγγλικά, όπου δεν βοηθάνε και οι πτώσεις. Μπορώ να φανταστώ πολλούς λόγους που δεν θα λέγανε «Beam me up Scotty». Ο πρώτος: θα ήταν λίγο άβολο για τον Σκότι.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 29, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για παράδειγμα, όταν η πρωταγωνίστρια βλέπει ένα λαχταριστό συνολάκι στη βιτρίνα και αναφωνεί "I love it! I'd kill to get it!", πώς να το αποδώσω; Το αγαπώ; Με τίποτα. Το θέλω; Πολύ λίγο, καθόλου εμφατικό. Το γουστάρω; Πολλές φορές δεν ταιριάζει με το ύφος.


Είναι τρέλα/μούρλια/φανταστικό/καταπληκτικό! Και τι δε θα 'δινα για να το πάρω! Spoken like a true shopaholic


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Είναι τρέλα/μούρλια/φανταστικό/καταπληκτικό! Και τι δε θα 'δινα για να το πάρω! Spoken like a true shopaholic


 
Ευχαριστώ για τις εναλλακτικές· καταχωρήθηκαν και θα χρησιμοποιηθούν! Αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες περιπτώσεις που βολεύει το ρημάδι το "λατρεύω" για το I love, όπως π.χ. (ίσως όχι για το συγκεκριμένο, λόγω σύνταξης, αλλά καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ):
I love the way you walk
I love the way you walk
I'm crazy 'bout your walk
I love the way you walk
You my babe, I got my eyes on you





με εναλλακτικούς στίχους, γιατί δεν βρήκα βιντεάκι του Dimples, όπου χρησιμοποιεί τους αποπάνω. Το είχε ηχογραφήσει με διάφορoυς τίτλους (Dimples, Boom Boom), σε κάμποσες εκτελέσεις με παραλλαγμένους στίχους.

Υ.Γ. Έχουμε νήμα για το I love?


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

daeman said:


> Υ.Γ. Έχουμε νήμα για το I love?


Ορίστε. Αποκτήσαμε κι από δαύτο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τεράστια η σημασία του κόμματος στις κλητικές προσφωνήσεις, ιδιαίτερα στα αγγλικά, όπου δεν βοηθάνε και οι πτώσεις. Μπορώ να φανταστώ πολλούς λόγους που δεν θα λέγανε «Beam me up Scotty». Ο πρώτος: θα ήταν λίγο άβολο για τον Σκότι.



Πιστευα ότι οι συγκεκριμενες φράσεις είναι τοσο γνωστές που λειτουργούν και χωρίς στίξη 

Πάντως σε καποιο επεισόδιο από τα πολλά συμβαίνει αυτό ακριβώς το χωρίς κόμμα, κάποιοι κατα τη διακτίνιση μπερδεύονται και είναι σίγουρα πολύ άβολο και για τους δύο γιατί πεθαινουν, αλλά δεν το βλεπουμε, η κάμερα δέιχνει τις αντιδρασεις του χειριστή του διακτινιστήρα, που εκείνη την ώρα σκεφτεται "γαμώτο, τη βλέπω τη δυσμενή μετάθεση", ενω ακούγονται ηχητικά εφφέ απόγνωσης.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Είδα χτες την ταινία. Από επαγγελματική διαστροφή δεν μπόρεσα να μην προσέξω μερικά λάθη που έβγαζαν μάτι:
> 
> Το Carnegie Hall αποδόθηκε Θέατρο Καρνεζί. Οι German officers αποδόθηκαν Γερμανοί διοικητές και το nitrate, δηλαδή cellulose nitrate, γνωστό και ως σελουλόιντ, αποδόθηκε ως νιτρικό οξύ, για το οποίο μάλιστα ακούστηκε επανειλημμένα ότι είναι εξόχως εύφλεκτο. Αυτό που βλέπαμε στην οθόνη ήταν ένας εύφλεκτος σωρός από κινηματογραφικές μπομπίνες. Κι ένα μικρότερο λάθος, το όνομα του Γκέμπελς αποδόθηκε Τζόζεφ, παρά το γεγονός ότι οι ηθοποιοί μιλούσαν γερμανικά, άρα το πρόφεραν Γιόζεφ.



Είχε τραγικά λάθη. Μεταξύ άλλων, κάποια που συγκράτησα

- xxx families are accounted for... = χχχ οικογένειες έχουν λογοδοτήσει
- conditional surrender = υποθετική παράδοση
- tavern= ταβέρνα (κλασικό ψευδόφιλο, BTW)

Όσον αφορά το cellulose nitrate είναι όντως εξαιρετικά εύφλεκτο (μάλλον περισσότερο από το acetate που χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα) και έπρεπε κάπως να αποδοθεί, αλλά μάλλον όχι ως νιτρικό οξύ. Όταν βρω χρόνο, θα το ψάξω περισσότερο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Όσον αφορά το cellulose nitrate είναι όντως εξαιρετικά εύφλεκτο (μάλλον περισσότερο από το acetate που χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα) και έπρεπε κάπως να αποδοθεί, αλλά μάλλον όχι ως νιτρικό οξύ.


Οπωσδήποτε όχι ως νιτρικό οξύ. Το νιτρικό οξύ είναι καυστικό υγρό με διαβρωτικές ιδιότητες και δεν είναι εύφλεκτο. Κι όταν ο μεταφραστής βλέπει τη λέξη nitrate, που παραπέμπει σε νιτρικό άλας και όχι σε νιτρικό οξύ, που λέγεται nitric acid, οφείλει να ψάξει -- σε συνδυασμό με την εικόνα, που όπως είπα έδειχνε μπομπίνες φιλμ. Αλλά, όταν κάποιος δεν έχει ούτε ακουστά το Κάρνεγκι Χολ και αυτοσχεδιάζει, λες να ψάξει για χημικές ενώσεις; Ο αυτοσχεδιασμός πάει σύννεφο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

Όσο υπάρχει η θεά Google και η θεία Wikipedia... Έρχεσαι στους χημικούς του φόρουμ για μια απλή επιβεβαίωση.

Δίνεις στη θεά Google "inglourious basterds" nitrate και παίρνεις πάνω από 4.000 ευρήματα σχετικά με flammable nitrate film prints.

Πας στην Wikipedia και στο Nitrate γράφει: For the film stock see nitrocellulose.

Πας στο ΙΑΤΕ και από τα πολλά που δίνει για τη nitrocellulose, αρχίζεις να γκουγκλάρεις για νιτροκυτταρίνη. Το πρώτο εύρημα είναι εδώ.

Και πάντως εμείς τα λέγαμε _ζελατίνες_ όλα αυτά πριν μάθουμε το σελιλόιντ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2009)

H ταινιοθήκη της Ελλάδας το λέει πάντως εύφλεκτες ταινίες. Δεν με ενθουσιάζει. Από την άλλη, ο φωτογράφος Άλκης Ξανθάκης στο βιβλίο του "Η Ιστορία της φωτογραφικής αισθητικής" το ονομάζει νιτροσελυλόζα ή νιτρική σελλυλόζα. Αυτός είναι και ο σωστός όρος. Βέβαια, δύσκολο για τον υποτιτλιστή να το βρει, αλλά θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιήσει κάτι σαν το εύρημα της Ταινιοθήκης για να είναι κατανοητός.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2009)

Το μόνο που προκύπτει με σιγουριά είναι ότι ο υποτιτλιστής αυτοσχεδίασε εντελώς ανέμελα, δηλαδή ούτε καν έψαξε στο λεξικό τη λέξη nitrates που η μετάφρασή της είναι νιτρικά άλατα, και όχι νιτρικό οξύ. Άσε που πιστεύω ότι είχε στα χέρια του σενάριο με λεπτομερείς επεξηγήσεις -- μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο εξισορροπούν οι ελληνικές εταιρείες τον παραλογισμό να μη σου δίνουν οπτικό υλικό στο σπίτι σου για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου. Σε αντιδιαστολή με τις ξένες, που απλούστατα σού δίνουν ένα βίντεο με πολλές ασφαλιστικές δικλίδες κατά της παράνομης αντιγραφής: είναι χαμηλής ανάλυσης, με υδατογράφημα και ασπρόμαυρο, με αποτέλεσμα να μη χρησιμεύει σε τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Άσε που πιστεύω ότι είχε στα χέρια του σενάριο με λεπτομερείς επεξηγήσεις -- μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο εξισορροπούν οι ελληνικές εταιρείες τον παραλογισμό να μη σου δίνουν οπτικό υλικό στο σπίτι σου για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.



A, μάλιστα! Δεν φαντάστηκα ότι ο άνθρωπος δούλευε στα τυφλά! Τώρα, το πώς είναι δυνατόν να κάνεις υποτιτλισμό χωρίς να βλέπεις την ταινία, αυτό πραγματικά είναι άξιον απορίας...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2009)

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, έτσι δουλεύουν οι υποτιτλιστές του κινηματογράφου στην Ελλάδα. Βέβαια, αν η ταινία έχει προβληθεί πολύ νωρίτερα στο εξωτερικό, τη βρίσκεις πάντα στο Διαδίκτυο και σώζεσαι. Αλλά αν κυκλοφορεί συγχρόνως με το εξωτερικό, αναγκάζεσαι πρώτα να δεις την ταινία σε ιδιωτική προβολή και μετά να πας στο σπίτι σου και να δουλέψεις μόνο με το σενάριο, που έχει λεπτομερείς επεξηγήσεις και έχει κομμένους έτοιμους τους υπότιτλους. Έτσι, δικαιολογούνται λάθη στην προφορά αγνώστων ονομάτων (όχι των πασίγνωστων, βέβαια), όπως επίσης δικαιολογούνται λάθη απ' αυτά που προκαλούν στον θεατή την αντίδραση, "Μα καλά, δεν βλέπει τι γίνεται στην οθόνη;" Όχι, δεν βλέπει, είναι στο σπίτι του χωρίς εικόνα. Δεν δικαιολογούνται όμως λάθη που οφείλονται σε επιπόλαιη αντιμετώπιση αποριών που θα λύνονταν με λίγη έρευνα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2009)

Διαβάζω σήμερα στις Εικόνες του Έθνους της Κυριακής για την εμμονοληψία του εμμονοληπτικού Pedro Almodovar. Κοιτάζω το Google και μού δίνει 32 αποτελέσματα. Μάλλον, την ιδεοληψία είχε κατά νου ο συντάκτης. Εκτός κι αν αυτή η λέξη υπάρχει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2009)

Η *ιδεοληψία* και ο *ιδεοληπτικός* για το (γαλλικό) _obsession_ και τον _obsessive_ (γαλλικό _obsessionnel_) έχουν βαθιές ρίζες. Διαβάζω στη _Συναγωγή_ του Κουμανούδη ότι η πρωτιά είναι του Άγγελου Βλάχου στην εφημερίδα Άστυ το 1897. Για την _εμμονοληψία_, που είναι ομολογουμένως ένας σαφέστερος νεολογισμός και μάλλον περισσότερο θα τον βλέπουμε παρά λιγότερο, γνωρίζουμε τον νουνό;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2009)

Ο νονός είναι -πιστεύω- η σύγχυση και συνεπακόλουθη μίξη της εμμονής με την ιδεοληψία. Ένα υβρίδιο, δηλαδή.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ο νονός είναι -πιστεύω- η σύγχυση και συνεπακόλουθη μίξη της εμμονής με την ιδεοληψία. Ένα υβρίδιο, δηλαδή.


Πάντως εγώ ένα τέτοιο υβρίδιο (_εμμονοληψία_) το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως την εμμονή με την ιδεοληψία, δηλ. το να θεωρείς ότι η συμπεριφορά των γύρω σου είναι πάντα εκδήλωση κάποιας ιδεοληψίας που τους διακατέχει, όχι;



Alexandra said:


> Το Carnegie Hall αποδόθηκε Θέατρο Καρνεζί.


Φαν του Θάνου Λειβαδίτη, a.k.a. Άγγελου Καρνέζη.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως εγώ ένα τέτοιο υβρίδιο (_εμμονοληψία_) το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως την εμμονή με την ιδεοληψία, δηλ. το να θεωρείς ότι η συμπεριφορά των γύρω σου είναι πάντα εκδήλωση κάποιας ιδεοληψίας που τους διακατέχει, όχι;



Όχι. Έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ, εμμονοληψία = ιδεοληψία. Απλά, το μόνο ίσως πλεονέκτημα που έχει μια λέξη όπως η εμμονοληψία είναι ότι μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε πάσης φύσεως εμμονές και ψυχαναγκαστικές συμπεριφορές, απεξαρτημένες από μια υποκείμενη ιδέα (αν βέβαια αυτό είναι ποτέ δυνατόν ).

BTW, άλλο μεταφραστικό ατόπημα (μού κολλήσατε το σπορ της _μαργαριτοαλιείας_), πάλι σε περιοδικό κυριακάτικης εφημερίδας: ο συντάκτης αναφερόταν σε μια παλιά σταρ του Χόλυγουντ (την Ρίτα Χέιγουορθ) νομίζω και κάποιες παλιές φωτογραφίες της που είχαν ρετουσαριστεί με την τεχνική του air-brushing.

Τόσο δύσκολο ήταν να δει ότι air-brush=αερογράφος; Ή είναι πιο stylish το αγγλικό;


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τόσο δύσκολο ήταν να δει ότι air-brush=αερογράφος; Ή είναι πιο stylish το αγγλικό;



Πρώτον: δεν ξέρει τη λέξη αερογράφος ο συντάκτης  Οι αγγλοι χρησιμοποιούν το airbrush πιο συχνά από τους έλληνες στον καθημερινό λόγο κι είναι και πιο επεξηγηματικό, οπότε η αντίστοιχη ελληνική δεν είναι και τόσο γνωστή. :)
Δεύτερον: αν ανοίξει λεξικό θα του κοπεί το χέρι , είναι γνωστός ο κίνδυνος αυτός 
Τρίτον: το έντυπό του ανήκει σε αυτά που η μη-μετάφραση του μισού κειμένου είναι επιλογή ύφους και άποψη  (αυτό μου το έλεγε δημοσιογράφος παλιότερα, για να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα αλλά ίσως είχε δίκιο γιατί πέτυχα γερμανικά περιοδικά μόδας που διαβάζονταν άνετα χωρίς να ξέρεις γερμανικά, τα ουσιαστικά και τα επίθετα και τα μισά ρήματα ήταν στα αγγλικά)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2009)

Αχ, κύριε τάδε μου, που είστε αντιπρόεδρος της Διδασκαλικής Ομοσπονδίας, τόσες φορές που είπατε σήμερα εικοσιένα χιλιάδες διορισμοί, με κάνετε να πιστέψω ότι δεν ξέρετε γράμματα, οπότε πώς θα τα μάθετε στα παιδάκια; Αλλά, εντάξει, συνδικαλιστής είστε, σίγουρα έχετε να πατήσετε σε σχολική αίθουσα χρόνια...


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Και τα φασόλια έχουν μπούστο!*

Από τα σημερινά Νέα:

Το γιατί μια μικρή καθημερινή ποσότητα μπίρας προστατεύει τα οστά δεν είναι γνωστό, ίσως όμως αυτό να οφείλεται στη σιλικόνη μία ουσία που σε υγρή μορφή απορροφάται ιδιαίτερα εύκολα από το σώμα μας και ενισχύει τα κόκαλα. Μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα σε σιλικόνη παρουσιάζουν μάλιστα τα πράσινα φασόλια, η βρόμη, τα δημητριακά και το πεπόνι.

Μάλλον πυρίτιο ήθελαν να γράψουν αντί για σιλικόνη...


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2009)

Αυτό το τσάκωσε η Κάπα, που σαν καλή μεταφράστρια ξέρει ότι κάθε μεταφρασμένη σιλικόνη μπορεί να κρύβει από πίσω της *πυρίτιο*. Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στα σημερινά Νέα:

Το γιατί μια μικρή καθημερινή ποσότητα μπίρας προστατεύει τα οστά δεν είναι γνωστό, ίσως όμως αυτό να οφείλεται στη *σιλικόνη* μία ουσία που σε υγρή μορφή απορροφάται ιδιαίτερα εύκολα από το σώμα μας και ενισχύει τα κόκαλα. Μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα σε *σιλικόνη* παρουσιάζουν μάλιστα τα πράσινα φασόλια, η βρόμη, τα δημητριακά και το πεπόνι.

Στα αγγλικά:
The exact reason why a small daily tipple of beer protects bones is not known, but it may be down to the *silicon* that it contains, a trace mineral that is particularly easy for our bodies to absorb in the form in which it comes in liquids. [...] *Silicon* is also in good supply in Fiji mineral water, and to a lesser extent San Pellegrino, and is also found in foods such as green beans, oats, muesli and melon.

Αν σας ενδιαφέρει η πρωτότυπη μορφή του άρθρου:
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/expert_advice/article6813996.ece


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2009)

Edit: Με πρόλαβε ο ταχύτατος! Μα γιατί είναι ξύπνιος τόσο νωρίς;

Ο δημοσιογράφος/μεταφραστής είδε silicon και είπε τι silicon, τι silicone; Για ένα έψιλον θα τα χαλάσουμε; Τι Λωζάνη, τι Κοζάνη. Τέλος πάντων, η είδηση ολόκληρη και εδώ:

http://www.foodnavigator.com/Science-Nutrition/Beer-feeds-bones
A warm glow from a regular pint at the pub might not be the only benefit to the health as a small study finds moderate beer consumption could help prevent osteoporosis through the bioavailability of silicon rooted in the beverage.
Based on previous research that suggests beer probably contains high levels of bioavailable silicon, scientists at the University of London in the UK investigated the range of beer-silicon levels and the extent of absorption in humans.
They examined the silicon content of 76 different beers and then estimated the silicon absorption from beer in 17 healthy volunteers, nine males and eight females with a mean age 25 years.
They found that the silicon content of beer varied from 9 to 39 mg per litre. Although the researchers say the reason for the variability is not clear, they suggest that the final beer silicon levels may be due to variations in the way the malted barley is processed.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2009)

Να προσθέσουμε ωστόσο για το μήνυμα του συγκεκριμένου άρθρου (και παρόλο που 'ναι καλή δικαιολογία για να πίνεις την μπιρίτσα σου κάθε μέρα), ότι από έλλειψη πυριτίου δεν υποφέρει κανείς: http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/75/5/887, http://www.age-oldherbs.com/silicon.php κ.α.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> ότι κάθε μεταφρασμένη σιλικόνη μπορεί να κρύβει από πίσω της *πυρίτιο*.


όπως και σε κάθε σιλικόνη άλλωστε

Χε, το trace mineral ... "ουσία"


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2009)

Μήπως πρέπει να μπει κι αυτό στα ψευδόφιλα, που η χημεία μας δίνει κάμποσα;

Ώρες Ώρες αισθάνομαι ότι στα ΜΜΕ εργάζονται όλοι αυτοί που στο σχολείο ήταν κάτω από τη βάση.


----------



## efi (Sep 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ώρες Ώρες αισθάνομαι ότι στα ΜΜΕ εργάζονται όλοι αυτοί που στο σχολείο ήταν κάτω από τη βάση.



Εγώ, πάλι, χρειάζομαι το υπογλώσσιό μου όταν σκέφτομαι ότι πολλοί απ' αυτούς στο σχολείο ήταν αριστούχοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ώρες ώρες αισθάνομαι ότι στα ΜΜΕ εργάζονται όλοι αυτοί που στο σχολείο ήταν κάτω από τη βάση.





efi said:


> Εγώ, πάλι, χρειάζομαι το υπογλώσσιό μου όταν σκέφτομαι ότι πολλοί απ' αυτούς στο σχολείο ήταν αριστούχοι.



Η εμπειρία μου 23 ετών στη Β'θμια εκπαίδευση λέει ότι "δημοσιογράφοι" (έτσι αυτοαποκαλούνται όλοι όσοι εργάζονται στα ΜΜΕ) γίνονταν οι μαθητές που δεν κατάφερναν να περάσουν σε καμιά σχολή της προκοπής, λόγω χαμηλών βαθμών, και πήγαιναν σε ιδιωτικές σχολές δημοσιογραφίας. Μόνο μία περίπτωση ξέρω αριστούχου μαθητή που έγινε δημοσιογράφος, και είναι μάλιστα επώνυμος. Βέβαια, αν μου πεις ότι ο Πρετεντέρης και η Τρέμη και η Χούκλη ήταν αριστούχοι μαθητές, θα πω, "Φυσικά, φαίνεται κι απ' την καριέρα που έκαναν". Αλλά οι άλλοι, η μάζα, συνήθως πάνε στις σχολές δημοσιογραφίες για επαγγελματική διέξοδο. Κι ένας μαθητής που παίρνει απολυτήριο Λυκείου με 11, εννοείται ότι δεν είναι φωστήρας ούτε στη Χημεία, ούτε στα Αγγλικά ούτε σε κανένα μάθημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2009)

*Ιωάννης Βοργίας, Δούκας του Χάνδακα*

Έβλεπα χτες στη Nova μια ισπανική βιογραφική ταινία για τον Πάπα Αλέξανδρο Στ' (Ροντρίγο Μπόρχα-Βοργία). Η συνεχής αναφορά στον πρώτο γιο, Τζοβάνι, ως Δούκα της Γανδίας, με έστειλε να ψάξω λίγο (νόμισα ότι ίσως ήταν «της Γάνδης»). Είχα άδικο· σωστό ήταν το «Gandia», μόνο που προερχόταν από το ιταλικό Candia -- το σημερινό Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης...
Δούκας του Χάνδακα, λοιπόν, ή έστω της Κάντιας ήταν ο αδελφός του διαβόητου Καίσαρα Βοργία.

Να το πεις λάθος; Μάλλον σε μειωμένη περιέργεια θα το καταλόγιζα, ίσως συγγνωστή για τις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες εργασίας.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 3, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έβλεπα χτες στη Nova μια ισπανική βιογραφική ταινία για τον Πάπα Αλέξανδρο Στ' (Ροντρίγο Μπόρχα-Βοργία). Η συνεχής αναφορά στον πρώτο γιο, Τζοβάνι, ως Δούκα της Γανδίας, με έστειλε να ψάξω λίγο (νόμισα ότι ίσως ήταν «της Γάνδης»). Είχα άδικο· σωστό ήταν το «Gandia», μόνο που προερχόταν από το ιταλικό Candia -- το σημερινό Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης...
> Δούκας του Χάνδακα, λοιπόν, ή έστω της Κάντιας ήταν ο αδελφός του διαβόητου Καίσαρα Βοργία...



Δρ, για μένα το λιγότερο ευχάριστο είναι να κάνω ψιλοδιορθώσεις σε παρεμβάσεις σας, πλην όμως, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, πρέπει να γίνει έτσι. Δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο ένας Ισπανός (έστω και από οικογένεια σχεδόν εξιταλισμένη) να γίνει Δούκας της Κρήτης; Πώς η Γαληνοτάτη θα διόριζε κάποιον που δεν είναι υπήκοός της; ( α προπό, να πούμε ότι για τους Ενετούς, αλλά και τους λοιπούς Δυτικούς, Κάντια δεν ήταν μόνο το Ηράκλειο, αλλά το σύνολο της νήσου: isola di Candia. Ο Δούκας ήταν συνεπώς όλης της Κρήτης, όχι μόνο του Χάνδακα. Βεβαίως, σπανίως, είχε την πραγματική εξουσία στο νησί: όταν η Γαληνοτάτη έκρινε ότι υπήρχαν συνθήκες έκτακτης ανάγκης, κινδύνου κ.λπ. - και στην πράξη αυτό συνέβαινε συνήθως - έστελνε στο νησί έναν Proveditore General - Γενικό Προβλεπτή μπορούμε να τον πούμε, απαντούν πάντως κι άλλες αποδόσεις - για να το διοικήσει).

Η άτιμη η Gandia υπάρχει (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandie και http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandía) και, φευ, δεν βρίσκεται στην επαρχία Τεμένους, αλλά κοντά στη Βαλένθια:

" En 1485 el Ducado de Gandía pasó a la casa de Borja. La ciudad medieval, de carácter feudal, que tras la muerte del último duque de sangre real había vuelto a la Corona, se convirtió en señorial a partir de 1494, en el que el segundo duque de Borja establece allí una pequeña pero fastuosa corte." (βλ. ισπανική Βίκι)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2009)

Ρογήρε, σε χιλιοευχαριστώ *για κάθε φορά* που με διορθώνεις --και πολύ περισσότερο εδώ (ελπίζω μόνο να μη σου δίνω πολλές ευκαιρίες :)). Η μοναδική δικαιολογία μου είναι ότι βασίστηκα σε αυτό το απόσπασμα: _The hereditary Spanish title Duke of Gandía was created in 1483 by Ferdinand II of Aragon from the original Italian title "Duke of Candia" or "Duca di Candia" belonging to the Italian "Stato di Mare" or Italian Kingdoms of the Mediterranean Sea_ από το άρθρο της βίκι Duke of Gandia. Προφανώς κάπου συγχωνεύτηκε η παλιά παράδοση με το δουκάτο έξω από τη Βαλένθια. Κάτι ανάλογο δεν έγινε άλλωστε και με τον παρωνύμιο «Βαλεντίνο» του Καίσαρα Βοργία (τέως καρδινάλιος της Βαλένθιας και Δούκας του Βαλεντινουά);


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2009)

Έχει πολλή πλάκα που ο Σουίνμπερν έγραψε ένα θεατρικό με τίτλο _The Duke of Gandia_, αλλά και ποίημα για την Κρητική Επανάσταση του 1866 με τίτλο _Ode on the Insurrection in Candia_. Το πρώτο πρέπει να έχει στενή σχέση με τη χτεσινή ταινία, οπότε ακολουθεί το ουσιώδες ερώτημα: βλεπόταν; (Εγώ, μετά το πρώτο δεκάλεπτο, άλλαξα σε κάτι πιο φιλικό στον χρήστη.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχει πολλή πλάκα που ο Σουίνμπερν έγραψε ένα θεατρικό με τίτλο _The Duke of Gandia_, αλλά και ποίημα για την Κρητική Επανάσταση του 1866 με τίτλο _Ode on the Insurrection in Candia_. Το πρώτο πρέπει να έχει στενή σχέση με τη χτεσινή ταινία, οπότε ακολουθεί το ουσιώδες ερώτημα: βλεπόταν; (Εγώ, μετά το πρώτο δεκάλεπτο, άλλαξα σε κάτι πιο φιλικό στον χρήστη.)



Και πολύ καλά έκανες (εγώ βέβαια άρχισα την ταινία μετά το α' δεκάλεπτο, αλλά έκανα και κανα-δυο δουλίτσες άσχετες ταυτόχρονα π.χ. βλ. ιβορομύτης :)) και έσπαγα τακτικά τα νεύρα της συζύγου ρωτώντας «με ποιον είναι τώρα παντρεμένη η Λουκρητία;» ή «τον σκότωσε ο Τσέζαρε τον άλλον ή όχι ακόμα;»


----------



## efi (Sep 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Η εμπειρία μου 23 ετών στη Β'θμια εκπαίδευση λέει ότι "δημοσιογράφοι" (έτσι αυτοαποκαλούνται όλοι όσοι εργάζονται στα ΜΜΕ) γίνονταν οι μαθητές που δεν κατάφερναν να περάσουν σε καμιά σχολή της προκοπής, λόγω χαμηλών βαθμών, και πήγαιναν σε ιδιωτικές σχολές δημοσιογραφίας. Μόνο μία περίπτωση ξέρω αριστούχου μαθητή που έγινε δημοσιογράφος, και είναι μάλιστα επώνυμος. Βέβαια, αν μου πεις ότι ο Πρετεντέρης και η Τρέμη και η Χούκλη ήταν αριστούχοι μαθητές, θα πω, "Φυσικά, φαίνεται κι απ' την καριέρα που έκαναν". Αλλά οι άλλοι, η μάζα, συνήθως πάνε στις σχολές δημοσιογραφίες για επαγγελματική διέξοδο. Κι ένας μαθητής που παίρνει απολυτήριο Λυκείου με 11, εννοείται ότι δεν είναι φωστήρας ούτε στη Χημεία, ούτε στα Αγγλικά ούτε σε κανένα μάθημα.



Ναι, αυτό που λες για τις σχολές δημοσιογραφίας ισχύει. Αυτό που βλέπω, όμως, εγώ στη δικιά μου δουλειά εδώ και δεκαπέντε χρόνια (φροντιστήριο αγγλικών) είναι αριστούχοι που δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν το υποκείμενο από το αντικείμενο ή το ουσιαστικό από το επίθετο, αριστούχοι που δεν έχουν την παραμικρή ιδέα του τι είναι επιρρηματική μετοχή, αριστούχοι που όταν τους ζητάς να γράψουν έκθεση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γράψουν ούτε μια παράγραφο αν δεν υπάρχει έτοιμο μοντέλο το οποίο θα μπορέσουν να αντιγράψουν κτλ κτλ. Μιλάω για μαθητές γυμνασίου και λυκείου.

Δεν μπορώ να κρίνω τις γνώσεις τους στη χημεία ή τη φυσική γιατί εκεί κι εγώ είμαι στόκος, όμως, μπορώ να αγανακτήσω όταν βλέπω ένα μυαλό να έχει πάθει τέτοια αγκύλωση που δεν μπορεί να συσχετίσει το silicon με το Si που, αν θυμάμαι καλά ο στόκος, είναι η γραφή του πυριτίου, και να φτάνει στο σημείο να μην καταλαβαίνει τα όρια μεταξύ λόγου και ασυναρτησίας. 

Μεγαλώνοντας αυτού του είδους ο αριστούχος έχει μάθει ότι είναι ο καλύτερος του χωριού και δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνει και να ελέγχει. Αυτό για μένα είναι τρομακτικό όταν γίνεται (που συνήθως γίνεται) συστηματικά. Αλλά, πραγματικά, δεν αναφερόμουν μόνο στο δημοσιογραφικό κλάδο.


----------



## ekc_1971 (Sep 4, 2009)

Να προσθέσω και κάτι που το πέτυχα τώρα...σε μετάφραση του "The Birdcage".
redoing the apartment=ξαναρχίζουμε το διαμέρισμα.
Δεν κατάλαβα, το γκρεμίζουν και το φτιάχνουν σε μια μέρα; γίνονται τέτοια θαύματα στις μέρες μας;
Nα τους φωνάξω για μια βιλίτσα που θέλω να χτίσω αυθαίρετη;
Έχουν restart και τα σπίτια; Γαμώτο, με κλεψανε...παλι διαμέρισμα χωρις restart μου έδωσαν...να είχαν και reset οι πεθερές....δεν εχω ακόμα πεθερά αλλα καλό θα ήταν.

Να είστε καλά παιδιά,γέλασε το χειλάκι μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2009)

Orchestral Suite Number Two in B Minor, Minuet and Badinerie by Johann Sebastian Bach.
Πώς αποδόθηκε από κάποιον μεταφραστή μεταγλωττισμού;
Ορχηστρική *ακολουθία *δύο σε Σι ελάσσονα, *Μινουέτο *και Μπαντινερί από τον Γιόχαν Σεμπάστιαν Μπαχ.

Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα αποδώσει την ξενοδοχειακή σουίτα. "Σας κλείσαμε μια ακολουθία στο Χίλτον";


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2009)

Το μινουέτο δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα λάθος (άλλωστε το έχει και το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2009)

Σε ποια γλώσσα λέγεται μινουέτο; Γιατί στα ιταλικά είναι μενουέτο, στα αγγλικά minuet. Ή παίρνουμε την αγγλική ονομασία και της προσθέτουμε ένα όμικρον για να την κάνουμε ελληνική. Εγώ ξέρω ότι στα ελληνικά ήρθε κατευθείαν από τα ιταλικά, όπως και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των μουσικών όρων, όχι μέσω της αγγλικής γλώσσας.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το έχει και ο Τριανταφυλλίδης έτσι, μινουέτο δηλαδή.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2009)

Έχουμε και συνέχεια:
Τα *όρη Όζαρκ*, πώς είναι στη γενική; Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο μεταφραστή, των *όρων Όζαρκ.*


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2009)

Ε, τώρα με την απλοποίηση το ε της γενικής, θα πάει περίπατο...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2009)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι εγώ όταν έφτασα στο ίδιο σημείο της μετάφρασσής μου, επειδή θεώρησα ότι αν πω "των Ορέων Όζαρκ" δεν είναι απλώς υπερβολικά λόγιο για μικρά παιδιά, αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση και να μην καταλάβουν τι εννοώ, απλούστατα είπα των βουνών Όζαρκ. Έρχεται όμως ο συνάδελφος που φροντίζει να "μορφώσει" τα παιδάκια μέσω της μεταγλωττισμένης ταινίας και γράφει "των όρων Όζαρκ".


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ε, Αλεξάνδρα μου, βουνό είναι κι η Γκιώνα, ενώ τα όρη έχουν μια άλλη αίγλη, όπως και να το κάνεις!


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2009)

Τι έμαθα σήμερα (αν ισχύει):
_Menuetto_ is a word that occurs only on musical scores. 
Σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia. Διότι ετοιμαζόμουν να μαλώσω με την Αλεξάνδρα, να πω ότι εγώ λέω *μινουέτο* και δεν θέλω να πω _μενουέτο_ επειδή το ιταλικό είναι _minuetto_ και οι Γάλλοι είναι αυτοί που λένε _menuet_. Υπάρχει λοιπόν και το _menuetto_, επιτρέψτε μου όμως να συνεχίσω να λέω _μινουέτο_.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2009)

Ακριβώς αυτό. Άλλο το μινουέτο, δηλαδή ένας εύθυμος χορός, άλλο το μενουέτο του Μπαχ. Επιτρέψτε μου να ξέρω αρκετή μουσική για να σας πω ότι ήταν λάθος το μινουέτο στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση. Άρα, Nickel, δεν μπορείς να λες μινουέτο εδώ, γιατί είναι λάθος.

http://panadam.wordpress.com/2008/06/28/schoenbergfundamentals2/
8. Mενουέτο και τρίο
[βλ. π.χ. Beethoven, Σονάτα αρ. 11, τρίτο μέρος]

Mενουέτο και σκέρτσο εμφανίζονται σαν ανεξάρτητες συνθέσεις ή σαν ενδιάμεσα μέρη σε κυκλικές μορφές. Tο μόνο ιδιαίτερο ρυθμικό χαρακτηριστικό στο μενουέτο είναι το μέτρο: 3/4 (ή μερικές φορές 3/8). Eντυπωσιακοί ρυθμοί είναι σπάνιοι. O χαρακτήρας ποικίλλει, αλλά είναι εν γένει μέτριος, όπως και το τέμπο.
Tο μενουέτο είναι μιά μορφή ABA’, αρκετά όμοια με τη μικρή τριμερή μορφή. Tο μόνο που πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε υπ’ όψη είναι πως με τις τυπικές επαναλήψεις (||: A :||: B A’ :||) το τμήμα B ακολουθεί και το A και το A’.
Πολλά μενουέτα παρεκκλίνουν από την τυπική μορφή: σε οποιοδήποτε τμήμα μπορεί να υπάρχουν φράσεις με άνισο μήκος, εσωτερικές επαναλήψεις, επεκτάσεις και προσθήκες. Συνήθως το A’ δεν είναι συντομευμένο και πολύ παραλλαγμένο. Tο B θυμίζει πολλές φορές την ανάπτυξη ενός σκέρτσο, που έχει κύριο χαρακτηριστικό τις αλυσιδωτές μετατροπίες. Tο τέλος του επιμένει στη δεσπόζουσα, συνήθως πάνω σε ισοκράτη.
Tο τρίο δεν είναι παρά ένα δεύτερο μενουέτο, όπως συμβαίνει σε πολλούς χορούς. Mερικές φορές είναι στην ίδια τονικότητα με το μενουέτο, ή στην υποδεσπόζουσα, αλλά συχνότερα στην ομώνυμη. Πρέπει προφανώς να αποτελεί αντίθεση, αλλά να έχει και κάποια θεματική σχέση. Mερικές από τις αντιθέσεις είναι: λυρικό -ρυθμικό, μελωδικό – αντιστικτικό, μελωδικό – σπουδή, μελαγχολικό – χαρούμενο, grazioso – energico, dolce – vivace, και αντίστροφα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2009)

Μενουέττο το λένε οι της πιο παλιάς σχολής που είναι γαλλοτραφείς. Οι νεώτεροι το λέμε μινουέτο συνήθως (κι εγώ στα Μινουέτα του Μπαχ αναφέρομαι). Και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί στα Ελληνικά προτείνεται διάκριση μεταξύ του χορού και της μουσικής φόρμας, αφού τα δύο πάνε πακέτο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 4, 2009)

Μινουέτο το λέμε (και μόνο μινουέτο πρέπει να το λέμε) Και δεν υπάρχει διάκριση: Ο ίδιος όρος για χορό και σουίτα και προσαρμογές της.

Minuet αγγλ.
Menuet γαλ.
Menett γερμ.
Minuetto ιταλ. (απ' όπου και μας ήρθε)

Το Λεξικό της Μουσικής της Οξφ. γράφει στο λήμμα Menuet: 


> Menuet (Fr.), Menuett (Ger.) See Minuet. The spelling Menuetto, used by Beethoven, is incorrect.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks, Tsioutsiou! Πραγματικά δεν το ήξερα ότι αυτή την ορθογραφία την καθιέρωσε ο Μπετόβεν.

Επιτρέψτε μου, όμως, να μείνω πιστή στον Μπετόβεν, όπως χιλιάδες άλλοι μουσικόφιλοι. Θα διορθωθώ όταν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι αρχίσουν να γράφουν σωστά τον Κίσινγκερ, το Αρκάνσας, τον Κιούμπρικ, το Κονέκτικατ και όλα τα άλλα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 4, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Επιτρέψτε μου, όμως, να μείνω πιστή στον Μπετόβεν, όπως χιλιάδες άλλοι μουσικόφιλοι. .


Φυσικά. Απ' όλα έχει το μενου(ετο)


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Έχουμε και συνέχεια:
> Τα *όρη Όζαρκ*, πώς είναι στη γενική; Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο μεταφραστή, των *όρων Όζαρκ.*


 
Αμ, πώς! 
Τα _όρη Όζαρκ,_ των _όρων Όζαρκ_, με τη λογική ότι είναι βουνό να βρεις τον κατάλληλο όρο... Και βέβαια έχει δίκιο η kapa18, άλλη γκλαμουριά έχει το _όρος_, παρότι "ο Όλυμπος κι ο Κίσσαβος, τα δυο βουνά μαλώναν", αλλά αυτό κάποια λαϊκάντζα το έβγαλε! Και πού να 'λεγε των ωραίων ορέων Όζαρκ (ωραίος!)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2009)

Τώρα που βρήκα το χρόνο, έριξα μια ματιά στα κιτάπια μου κι επιβεβαίωσα αυτό που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, ότι δηλ. ο όρος μενουέτο στα Ελληνικά προέρχεται κατά 99% από το γαλλικό menuet, και όχι από το menuetto που έλεγε ο Μπετόβεν. Ως Menuet αναφέρεται κατ' επανάληψη στην ελληνική έκδοση του λευκώματος για την Άννα Μαγκνταλένα Μπαχ, ενώ ο Αμάραντος Αμαραντίδης στη Μορφολογία της Μουσικής, το αναφέρει και το περιγράφει αναλυτικά, ως menuet=μενουέτο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αμ, πώς!
> Τα _όρη Όζαρκ,_ των _όρων Όζαρκ_, με τη λογική ότι είναι βουνό να βρεις τον κατάλληλο όρο... Και βέβαια έχει δίκιο η kapa18, άλλη γκλαμουριά έχει το _όρος_, παρότι "ο Όλυμπος κι ο Κίσσαβος, τα δυο βουνά μαλώναν", αλλά αυτό κάποια λαϊκάντζα το έβγαλε! Και πού να 'λεγε των ωραίων ορέων Όζαρκ (ωραίος!)


Το έχει επαναλάβει γύρω στις 6-7 φορές μέσα στο 22λεπτο επεισόδιο. Ελπίζω όταν πήγαν να το ηχογραφήσουν, κάποιος στο στούντιο να ήξερε το σωστό και να μην διάβασαν οι ηθοποιοί "των όρων Όζαρκ".


----------



## crystal (Sep 6, 2009)

Μόλις είδα το Jane Austen Book Club, σε ντιβιντί. Αξέχαστη εμπειρία. Ορθογραφικά, typos και ασυνταξίες - τσεκ. Αλλά τι σκεφτόταν δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, μεταφράζοντας το Sense and Sensibility πρώτα ως ''Περηφάνεια και Προκατάληψη'' και στη συνέχεια ως "Λογική και Προκατάληψη''. Όλη η ταινία περιστρέφεται γύρω από έξι τίτλους, βρε κορίτσι μου, γράψτους σ' ένα χαρτί δίπλα σου να τους θυμάσαι!


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2009)

Ο *αλφαριθμητικός* (alphanumeric) δεν είναι ακριβώς νεολογισμός, αφού υπάρχει στα λεξικά του Κέντρου (κι ας μην λημματογραφείται στο ΛΚΝ).

Είναι μεταφραστικό δάνειο από το αγγλικό και προκύπτει από διασταύρωση των _αλφαβητικός_ + _αριθμητικός_, όπως το αγγλικό είναι διασταύρωση των _alphabet(ical)_ + numeric.

Ο τύπος **αλφαριθμικός* (με ελάχιστα ευρήματα) είναι λανθασμένος (and should be nipped in the bud). Τα επίθετα _αλγοριθμικός, λογαριθμικός, τιμαριθμικός_ προήλθαν από ουσιαστικά _αλγόριθμος, λογάριθμος, τιμάριθμος_. Δεν έχει σχέση με αυτά ο *αλφαριθμητικός*.


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

crystal said:


> Μόλις είδα το Jane Austen Book Club, σε ντιβιντί. Αξέχαστη εμπειρία. Ορθογραφικά, typos και ασυνταξίες - τσεκ. Αλλά τι σκεφτόταν δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, μεταφράζοντας το Sense and Sensibility πρώτα ως ''Περηφάνεια και Προκατάληψη'' και στη συνέχεια ως "Λογική και Προκατάληψη''. Όλη η ταινία περιστρέφεται γύρω από έξι τίτλους, βρε κορίτσι μου, γράψτους σ' ένα χαρτί δίπλα σου να τους θυμάσαι!


 
Περηφάνια και προκατάληψη, παραλογισμό και αναισθησία επιδεικνύει η συνάδελφος, όπως φαίνεται...;)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο *αλφαριθμητικός* (alphanumeric) δεν είναι ακριβώς νεολογισμός, αφού υπάρχει στα λεξικά του Κέντρου (κι ας μην λημματογραφείται στο ΛΚΝ).



Η συγκεκριμένη λέξη χρησιμοποιείται στο χώρο της πληροφορικής εδώ και 20 χρόνια τουλάχιστον.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2009)

Τον ιδιωματισμό *for a song* (*για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, για ένα ξεροκόμματο, έναντι πινακίου φακής*) τον ξέρετε και είμαι σίγουρος ότι τον ξέρει και ο Χρήστος. Πώς λοιπόν προέκυψε αυτό το ουρανοκατέβατο «για ένα τραγούδι»;

Όπως σημειώνεται στο «Newsweek», όποτε ξεσπούσε πυρκαγιά στην πόλη, και αυτό συνέβαινε συχνά, ο Μάρκος Κράσσος έφτανε σχεδόν αμέσως στο οίκημα που καιγόταν, μαζί με τους στρατιώτες του, και εκμεταλλευόμενος τον πόνο των ιδιοκτητών, κατάφερνε να τους πείσει να το ανταλλάξουν για ένα τραγούδι.​«...offer to buy the burning property for a song». Από το ενδιαφέρον φωτογραφικό του Νιούζγουικ, _The Greediest of All Time_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2009)

_"The John, please"_ ζητάει *το* Γιάννη ευγενικά η «τυπική Ελληνίδα μάνα» στο τηλέφωνο, στη νέα διαφήμιση που παίζει αυτές τις μέρες στην τηλεόραση.
_"Ioannis, it's your mother. Again!"_ διαμαρτύρεται η νεαρή αλλοδαπή που σηκώνει το τηλέφωνο. Προφανώς δεν είναι native speaker αφού ούτε σκάει στα γέλια, ούτε προσβάλλεται...


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2009)

Δεν την έχω δει τη διαφήμιση, οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι. Αλλά μήπως το χιούμορ είναι υποδόριο;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μήπως το χιούμορ είναι υποδόριο;


Ή μήπως είναι http://www.google.com/search?q="toi...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1 (από τη διαδεδομένη σημασία τού _john_);


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όπως σημειώνεται στο «Newsweek», όποτε ξεσπούσε πυρκαγιά στην πόλη, και αυτό συνέβαινε συχνά, ο Μάρκος Κράσσος έφτανε σχεδόν αμέσως στο οίκημα που καιγόταν, μαζί με τους στρατιώτες του, και εκμεταλλευόμενος τον πόνο των ιδιοκτητών, κατάφερνε να τους πείσει να το ανταλλάξουν για ένα τραγούδι.
> «...offer to buy the burning property for a song». Από το ενδιαφέρον φωτογραφικό του Νιούζγουικ, _The Greediest of All Time_.



Ωραίο δεν είναι να ανακαλύπτεις στα αγγλικά πράγματα που γράφτηκαν για πρώτη φορά στη γλώσσα σου (ΟΚ, λέμε τώρα); Γιατί βεβαίως η πηγή για το ωραίο ανέκδοτο σχετικά με τον Μάρκο Λικίνιο Κράσσο είναι ο Πλούταρχος:

"εξηγόραζε τα καιόμενα και γειτνιώντα τοις καιομένοις, δια φόβον και αδηλότητα των δεσποτών απ´ ολίγης τιμής προϊεμένων, ώστε της Ρώμης το πλείστον μέρος υπ´ αυτώ γενέσθαι." 

(βλ. http://hodoi.fltr.ucl.ac.be/concordances/plutarque_uita_crassus/lecture/2.htm)


----------



## sarant (Sep 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τον ιδιωματισμό *for a song* (*για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, για ένα ξεροκόμματο, έναντι πινακίου φακής*) τον ξέρετε και είμαι σίγουρος ότι τον ξέρει και ο Χρήστος. Πώς λοιπόν προέκυψε αυτό το ουρανοκατέβατο «για ένα τραγούδι»;
> 
> Όπως σημειώνεται στο «Newsweek», όποτε ξεσπούσε πυρκαγιά στην πόλη, και αυτό συνέβαινε συχνά, ο Μάρκος Κράσσος έφτανε σχεδόν αμέσως στο οίκημα που καιγόταν, μαζί με τους στρατιώτες του, και εκμεταλλευόμενος τον πόνο των ιδιοκτητών, κατάφερνε να τους πείσει να το ανταλλάξουν για ένα τραγούδι.​«...offer to buy the burning property for a song». Από το ενδιαφέρον φωτογραφικό του Νιούζγουικ, _The Greediest of All Time_.



Έγραψα κι εγώ γιαυτό στο ιστολόγιό μου, ανκαι χωρίς να περάσω πρώτα από εδώ. Κι εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω ότι δεν το ξέρει -μπορεί όμως να σκέφτεται ότι αφού υπάρχει η έκφραση στα αγγλικά, πρέπει να υπάρξει και στα ελληνικά.

Κατά τα άλλα, το πινάκιο φακής είναι άραγε εντελώς συνώνυμο με το κομμάτι ψωμί; Αναρωτιέμαι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2009)

Να προσθέσω από το σαραντάκειο κείμενο τα «μισοτιμής» και «κοψοχρονιά» για το _for a song_.

Βάζω στο Γκουγκλ το «έναντι πινακίου φακής» (που έγραψα πιο πάνω και είναι λιγότερο συνηθισμένο από το «αντί πινακίου φακής») και έκανα την εξής ωραία (πολιτική) ανακάλυψη:

Athens, 15/05/2001 (ANA)
A warning that main opposition New Democracy would not allow the ailing national carrier Olympic Airways to be "*sold for a song*" was made on Monday by Anastassis Papaligouras, who handles OA issues for ND. 

4/2/2009
Για έλλειψη ενημέρωσης σχετικά με την εξέλιξη της πώλησης της Ολυμπιακής κατηγορεί την κυβέρνηση το ΠΑΣΟΚ και παράλληλα τονίζει ότι (η κυβέρνηση) έχει απαξιώσει την εταιρεία και την ξεπουλάει *έναντι "πινακίου φακής*".

Τα κόμματα αλλάζουν, οι ιδιωματισμοί δεν αλλάζουν.


----------



## sarant (Sep 7, 2009)

Συνονόματε, να η λεπτή διάκριση (που βέβαια έχει ισοπεδωθεί). Το πινάκιο φακής είναι όταν εσύ είσαι ατζαμής (ή πουλημένος) ή ο άλλος σε ξεγελάσει. Το κομμάτι ψωμί, όταν έχεις αδήριτη ανάγκη ή ο άλλος σε εκβιάσει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2009)

Ακόμα κι αν υπήρχε τέτοια διάκριση στα ελληνικά, δεν υπάρχει στο αγγλικό, οπότε το «for a song» μπορεί να τα συστεγάσει. Δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχε ποτέ διαφορά στα ελληνικά και δεν έχω καθαρό μυαλό να θυμηθώ. Δεν βοηθά το ΛΝΕΓ, που δίνει αντίθετο παράδειγμα: «τους βρήκαν στην ανάγκη και αγόρασαν το οικόπεδό τους αντί πινακίου φακής». Και ο Ησαύ τα πρωτοτόκια τα παραχώρησε περισσότερο από ανάγκη και λόγω του εκβιασμού του Ιακώβ, οπότε γιατί να πάει η φακή με το ξεγέλασμα;

Σίγουρα εξακολουθεί, τουλάχιστον στον δημοσιογραφικό λόγο, να είναι διαδεδομένο και το ελληνικό και το αγγλικό: παραδείγματα τού _for a mess of pottage_ από την εφημερίδα Τάιμς του Λονδίνου.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και ο Ησαύ τα πρωτοτόκια τα παραχώρησε περισσότερο από ανάγκη και λόγω του εκβιασμού του Ιακώβ, οπότε γιατί να πάει η φακή με το ξεγέλασμα;


Σωστό, το ξεγέλασμα δεν έχει σχέση με το πιάτο τις φακές. Αυτό έγινε *μετά*, για να αποσπάσει ο Ιακώβ την ευλογία του πατριάρχη Ισαάκ.


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 8, 2009)

Στο πρωινό δελτίο της τηλεόρασης του ΣΚΑΙ ο αθλητικός συντάκτης μάς ενημέρωσε για την πρόοδο της εθνικής ποδοσφαίρου των Ονδούρων ("οι Ονδούρες μπλα μπλα").


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Στο πρωινό δελτίο της τηλεόρασης του ΣΚΑΙ ο αθλητικός συντάκτης μάς ενημέρωσε για την πρόοδο της εθνικής ποδοσφαίρου των Ονδούρων ("οι Ονδούρες μπλα μπλα").


Ως γνωστόν, στην ισπανική (και, εν συνεχεία, στην αγγλική, από την οποία μεταφράζουν, κατά κανόνα, στα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ) η χώρα ονομάζεται Honduras, δηλαδή «βάθη». Υπάρχει μάλιστα και μύθος που λέει ότι ο Κολόμβος, στο τέταρτο και τελευταίο ταξίδι του στην Αμερική, όταν βρισκόταν στη βορειοανατολική ακτή της χώρας, έγραψε «Gracias a Dios que hemos salido de esas Honduras» (δηλ. Δόξα τω Θεώ που βγήκαμε απ' αυτά τα βαθιά νερά). 

Είτε από τα «βαθιά» βγήκε το όνομα είτε από αλλού, το έχει το πληθυντικό του να μας μπερδεύει. Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, ήταν και δύο οι Ονδούρες κάποτε, μέχρι που η Βρετανική Ονδούρα έγινε Μπελίζε και η Ισπανική Ονδούρα σκέτη Ονδούρα. Ευτυχώς — και ευτυχώς κλίνεται και απλά: της Ονδούρας, ντε! Διότι πολύ περισσότεροι από εκείνους που προβληματίζονται ανάμεσα στο «των Ονδουρών» και το «των Ονδούρων» είναι τα χαϊβάνια που γράφουν «της Ονδούρα».


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 8, 2009)

Διευκρινίζω ότι ο δημοσιογράφος έλεγε "οι Ονδούρες". Τη γενική τη χρησιμοποίησα εγώ, ποιητική αδεία.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ήταν δύο οι Ονδούρες κάποτε, μέχρι που η Βρετανική Ονδούρα έγινε *Μπελίζε* και η Ισπανική Ονδούρα σκέτη Ονδούρα.


*Μπελίσε* στον Πάπυρο και στο ΛΝΕΓ. Μπελίζ η αγγλική προφορά (με τραβηγμένο το /i/).

ΥΓ Το ΛΝΕΓ μιλάει για Βρετανικές Ονδούρες (πληθ.), αλλά Ονδούρα (η). Στον Πάπυρο αμφότερα στον ενικό.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *Μπελίσε* στον Πάπυρο και στο ΛΝΕΓ. Μπελίζ η αγγλική προφορά (με τραβηγμένο το /i/).


Σωστός ο Ζαζ, η ισπανική γραφή είναι με c, Belice.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ τη λέω Μπελίζ, αλλά είδα το Μπελίζε στη Βικιπαίδεια και πίστεψα ότι ισχύει η προφορά του Μήτσου... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2009)

Επέστρεψα (τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη ενθουσιασμένη) και σας φέρνω κάτι για να χαμογελάσει το χειλάκι σας. Aegean Airlines, άφιξη στη Βενετία. Η αεροσυνοδός στα μεγάφωνα:
Κυρίες και κύριοι, καλώς ήλθατε στη Βενετία.
Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to Βενετία.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ τη λέω Μπελίζ, αλλά είδα το Μπελίζε στη Βικιπαίδεια και πίστεψα ότι ισχύει η προφορά του Μήτσου... :)


Όπου η Μπ., αλλά δίπλα "το εθνόσημο του...", "η σημαία του..." μπελίσιμα!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Το έχει επαναλάβει γύρω στις 6-7 φορές μέσα στο 22λεπτο επεισόδιο. Ελπίζω όταν πήγαν να το ηχογραφήσουν, κάποιος στο στούντιο να ήξερε το σωστό και να μην διάβασαν οι ηθοποιοί "των όρων Όζαρκ".


Εκπληκτική σύμπτωση. Ανοίγοντας την τηλεόραση πριν λίγα λεπτά, έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό ακριβώς το επεισόδιο. Ευτυχώς, κάποιοι στο στούντιο ήξεραν κάτι παραπάνω από τον μεταφραστή. Τώρα έχει γίνει "των βουνών Όζαρκ".


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Orchestral Suite Number Two in B Minor, Minuet and Badinerie by Johann Sebastian Bach.
> Πώς αποδόθηκε από κάποιον μεταφραστή μεταγλωττισμού;
> Ορχηστρική *ακολουθία *δύο σε Σι ελάσσονα, *Μινουέτο *και Μπαντινερί από τον Γιόχαν Σεμπάστιαν Μπαχ.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα αποδώσει την ξενοδοχειακή σουίτα. "Σας κλείσαμε μια ακολουθία στο Χίλτον";



Μετά από τη διόρθωση που έγινε στα όρη-των όρων, είχα την ελπίδα ότι θα διόρθωναν κι αυτό, και κάθισα και είδα όλο το μεταγλωττισμένο επεισόδιο στην ΕΤ1. Απογοήτευση, όμως. Είπε:
*Ορχηστρική ακολουθία δύο σε Σι ελάσσονα, Μενουέτο και Μπαντινερί.* Δηλαδή, το Μινουέτο χτύπησε άσχημα στο αφτί τους και το άλλαξαν, ενώ η "ακολουθία" μια χαρά τούς φάνηκε.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι αυτό που μ' απογοητεύει είναι το ξεπερασμένο και λάθος μενουέτο. Δηλαδή, αφού το αλλάξανε που το αλλάξανε, ας βάζανε το σωστό.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2009)

Χθες στο ER (στο Star) η βρετανίδα γιατρός Elizabeth Corday παίζει τένις με τον Δρα Greene και κάποια στιγμή αναφωνεί «bollocks!». Ο υπότιτλος γράφει «όρχεις». Εντάξει, είπαμε είναι ιατρικού περιεχομένου η σειρά, αλλά δεν είναι αυτή η σωστή μετάφραση σε τούτη την περίπτωση. :)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 9, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα και Ambrose, το σωστό δηλαδή είναι _μινουέτο_ και όχι _μενουέτο_ που ήξερα; Υπάρχει κάποιο νήμα να με παραπέμψετε;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Και τα δύο σωστά είναι. Η σχετική συζήτηση ξεκινάει από εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Χθες στο ER (στο Star) η βρετανίδα γιατρός Elizabeth Corday παίζει τένις με τον Δρα Greene και κάποια στιγμή αναφωνεί «bollocks!». Ο υπότιτλος γράφει «όρχεις». Εντάξει, είπαμε είναι ιατρικού περιεχομένου η σειρά, αλλά δεν είναι αυτή η σωστή μετάφραση σε τούτη την περίπτωση. :)


Φαίνεται ότι ο μεταφραστής ήθελε να γράψει "αρχ...", αλλά σκέφτηκε ότι πρέπει να το ευπρεπίσει κάπως


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εμένα πάλι αυτό που μ' απογοητεύει είναι το *ξεπερασμένο και λάθος *μενουέτο. Δηλαδή, αφού το αλλάξανε που το αλλάξανε, ας βάζανε το σωστό.


Αμβρόσιε, εδώ δεν αλλάζονται ολοφάνερα λάθη, όπου ο καθένας άμεση πρόσβαση στο σωστό, το ακούει να προφέρεται σωστά στην τηλεόραση ή στον κινηματογράφο -- μόνο και μόνο επειδή προφανώς ο περισσότερος κόσμος προτιμά την επιλογή του γνωστού και καθιερωμένου λάθους από την αλλαγή, π.χ. Κονέκτικατ αντί Κονέτικατ και Κίσιγκερ αντί για Κίσιντζερ. Γιατί θεωρείς τόσο επείγον ν' αλλάξει ένα λάθος που χρονολογείται από την εποχή του Μότσαρτ και του Μπετόβεν, δηλαδή 200 χρόνια και βάλε, που είναι τόσο καθιερωμένο ώστε να έχει εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, και που ούτε οι ειδικοί μουσικολόγοι δεν ξέρουν ότι είναι λάθος; Και τι ακριβώς θα πει "ξεπερασμένο"; Ότι οι σημερινοί γνώστες της μουσικής ξέρουν ότι είναι λάθος και θα έπρεπε να το λένε μινουέτο; Η δική μου έρευνα λέει το αντίθετο: ότι άνθρωποι που έχουν σπουδάσει στη Royal Academy of Music της Αγγλίας, και που θα είχαν κάθε λόγο να το λένε "μινουέτο", αφού στα αγλικά είναι minuet, το λένε μενουέτο, γιατί έτσι το μαθαίνουν εκεί. Και δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει αλλιώς αφού το διαβάζουν στις παρτιτούρες τους που αντιγράφονται ξανά και ξανά εδώ και 200 χρόνια. Μήπως πρέπει να διορθώσουν και όλες τις παρτιτούρες, δηλαδή να τις ξανατυπώσουν διορθώνοντας το λάθος;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί θεωρείς τόσο επείγον ν' αλλάξει ένα λάθος που χρονολογείται από την εποχή του Μότσαρτ και του Μπετόβεν, δηλαδή 200 χρόνια και βάλε, που είναι τόσο καθιερωμένο ώστε να έχει εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, και που ούτε οι ειδικοί μουσικολόγοι δεν ξέρουν ότι είναι λάθος; Και τι ακριβώς θα πει "ξεπερασμένο"; Ότι οι σημερινοί γνώστες της μουσικής ξέρουν ότι είναι λάθος και θα έπρεπε να το λένε μινουέτο; Η δική μου έρευνα λέει το αντίθετο: ότι άνθρωποι που έχουν σπουδάσει στη Royal Academy of Music της Αγγλίας, και που θα είχαν κάθε λόγο να το λένε "μινουέτο", αφού στα αγλικά είναι minuet, το λένε μενουέτο, γιατί έτσι το μαθαίνουν εκεί.



Μια στιγμή. Ένα-ένα, γιατί τα μπλέξαμε:

Καταρχήν, στα Αγγλικά το μαθαίνεις 100% ως minuet (εγώ π.χ. που το έμαθα από τα Αγγλικά, έτσι το έμαθα). Σε καμία περίπτωση ως μενουέτο. Αν κάποιος έχει σπουδάσει στη Royal Academy of Music και στα Ελληνικά το λέει μενουέτο, εγώ λέω ότι είναι απομεινάρι της ελληνικής του μουσικής παιδείας στα ωδεία.

Στα Ελληνικά, λέγεται μενουέτο όχι από το λάθος του Μπετόβεν (menuetto), αλλά από το γαλλικό menuet -> μενουέτο. Γι' αυτό, λέω ότι είναι ξεπερασμένο. Με το πιάνο και τα Γαλλικά. 






Λάθος, δεν είναι το μενουέτο, γιατί έτσι είναι καθιερωμένο στα Ελληνικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

Όχι, δεν κατάλαβες: στη Royal Academy of Music το λένε menuetto, δεν είπα ότι το λένε (μόνο) στην Ελλάδα. Και το λένε menuetto, επειδή έτσι λέγεται από τους μουσικούς όλου του κόσμου, και έτσι ακριβώς το διαβάζουν στις παρτιτούρες τους. Δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να κάνουν γλωσσολογικές αναλύσεις για το αν ο Μπετόβεν έμπλεξε μια γαλλική με μια ιταλική λέξη, απλώς έτσι λέγεται.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω. Οι δικές μου αγγλικότατες παρτιτούρες το λένε minuet. Αλλά και menuetto να το λένε οι εν λόγω Άγγλοι, στα Ελληνικά είναι δάνειο από το Γαλλικό και όχι από το Μπετοβενικό. Για να καταλάβεις, οι ελληνικές παρτιτούρες που έχω (εκδόσεις Νάκας), χρησιμοποιούν τη Γαλλική γραφή (Menuet->μενουέτο).


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Φαίνεται ότι ο μεταφραστής ήθελε να γράψει "αρχ...", αλλά σκέφτηκε ότι πρέπει να το ευπρεπίσει κάπως


 
Ναι, αυτό ήταν! Και σκέφτηκε όλες τις άλλες εναλλακτικές (Σκατά! Γαμώτο! Ωχ! Όχι! κλπ.), αλλά δεν του άρεσαν, γιατί ήθελε να διατηρήσει την οπτικοακουστική αναλογία:
_μπόλοκς, τένις μπολς, μπολς _γενικά...


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2009)

Βρε με τις παρτιτούρες σας. Άστε που κάθε φορά που ακούω _παρτιτούρα_ σκέφτομαι _parturition_. :)

Στον παλιό μου Δρανδάκη έχει _μενουέτο_ (μόνο). Στο Πένγκουιν έχει _μενουέττο_ (μόνο). Έχει ιστορία η λέξη στα ελληνικά.

Daeman: _Μπόρχεις!_ Έχει κάτι ποιητικό...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν νομίζω. Οι δικές μου αγγλικότατες παρτιτούρες το λένε minuet. Αλλά και menuetto να το λένε οι εν λόγω Άγγλοι, στα Ελληνικά είναι δάνειο από το Γαλλικό και όχι από το Μπετοβενικό. Για να καταλάβεις, οι ελληνικές παρτιτούρες που έχω (εκδόσεις Νάκας), χρησιμοποιούν τη Γαλλική γραφή (Menuet->μενουέτο).


Δεν είναι δυνατόν να λες σοβαρά ότι ο Έλληνας μουσικός, που μπορεί να μην ξέρει καμιά ξένη γλώσσα, αλλά διαβάζει τη λέξη menuetto πάνω σε παρτιτούρα, και ο Έλληνας μεταφραστής αγγλικής που επίσης λέει μενουέτο, επειδή το βρίσκει στα λεξικά, έχουν διαφορετική προέλευση του λάθους τους από τον Άγγλο μουσικό που λέει menuetto. Ο λόγος που καθιερώθηκε αυτό το λάθος στην Ελλάδα είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος για τον οποίο καθιερώθηκε το λάθος στην Αγγλία ή σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω. Οι παλιότερες γενιές μουσικών είναι γαλλοτραφείς και αυτό φαίνεται παντού στη μουσική ορολογία και γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται στα Ελληνικά. 

Οι σύγχρονες αγγλικές παρτιτούρες γράφουν minuet, ενώ οι σύγχρονες ελληνικές menuet. Menuetto πουθενά. Αυτό τεκμηριωμένο. Γι' αυτές που έχω εγώ τουλάχιστον. Παλιότερα δεν ξέρω τι γινότανε, αλλά αν ακόμα και σήμερα γράφουν menuet, ε, μάλλον menuet θα έγραφαν και τότε. Από εκεί και πέρα, φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι και ζήτημα _εκδότη_. Πέραν τούτου, τα αποτελέσματα στο Google για το minuet και το menuetto είναι εξόχως διαφωτιστικά.

Nickel, δεν είναι ζήτημα ορθογραφίας, αλλά ετυμολογίας πλέον...


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Daeman: _Μπόρχεις!_ Έχει κάτι ποιητικό...


 
Καλό! 
Αλλά τότε θα έπρεπε να διευκρινιστεί: _Χόρχε Λουίς Μπόρχεις_ ή _little hairy μπόρχεις; _


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν νομίζω. Οι παλιότερες γενιές μουσικών είναι γαλλοτραφείς και αυτό φαίνεται παντού στη μουσική ορολογία και γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται στα Ελληνικά.


Τι σχέση έχει το αν οι Έλληνες ήταν πριν από 50 ή 80 χρόνια γαλλοτραφείς, αφού ο όρος προϋπάρχει των Ελλήνων μουσικών και χρησιμοποιείται σε όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη της γης; 


















Τέλος πάντων, νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2009)

Εφόσον τα λεξικά και η αγορά (μοιρασμένα τα ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ) δέχονται δύο τύπους, _μενουέτο_ και _μινουέτο_, από το _menuet_ ή από το _minuetto_, εκεί πραγματικά δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε φανατικοί και να λέμε στον άλλο ότι η επιλογή του είναι λανθασμένη. Συμφωνήστε ότι διαφωνείτε, ναι.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Φυσικά και έχει σημασία, γιατί αυτό που μας απασχολεί είναι η προέλευση της λέξης στο Ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο, όπου κυρίαρχη θέση έχει η γαλλική ορολογία. Τώρα, αν παραπλεύρως έπαιζε και το μπετοβενικό μενουέττο, ελάχιστη σημασία έχει.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά αγγλόφωνες παρτιτούρες, μια αναζήτηση στο Google του τύπου minuet, pdf, θα βγάλει και αυτή πολλά ωραία αποτελέσματα. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το ζήτημά μας.

Υ.Γ.


nickel said:


> Εφόσον τα λεξικά και η αγορά (μοιρασμένα τα ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ) δέχονται δύο τύπους, _μενουέτο_ και _μινουέτο_, από το _menuet_ ή από το _minuetto_, εκεί πραγματικά δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε φανατικοί και να λέμε στον άλλο ότι η επιλογή του είναι λανθασμένη. Συμφωνήστε ότι διαφωνείτε, ναι.



Nickel, το ερώτημά μας είναι αν το ελληνικό μενουέτο είναι δάνειο του μπετοβενικού menuetto ή του γαλλικού menuet. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Το minuet δεν το κοιτάζουμε καν. Οι περισσότεροι Άγγλοι σήμερα minuet λένε. Η άποψή μου, με βάση τα υφιστάμενα στοιχεία, είναι ότι ήρθε από το γαλλικό menuet (κυρίαρχη επιρροή), με δευτερεύουσα επιρροή το menuetto.


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Χθες στο ER (στο Star) η βρετανίδα γιατρός Elizabeth Corday παίζει τένις με τον Δρα Greene και κάποια στιγμή αναφωνεί «bollocks!». Ο υπότιτλος γράφει «όρχεις».



Σε παλιό επεισόδιο του ER ο Δρ Greene κάνει υπερηχογράφημα καρδιάς σε ασθενή και διαγιγνώσκει "mitral regurgitation". Στους υπότιτλους διαβάζουμε "εξέμεση μιτροειδούς".


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Σε παλιό επεισόδιο του ER ο Δρ Greene κάνει υπερηχογράφημα καρδιάς σε ασθενή και διαγιγνώσκει "mitral regurgitation". Στους υπότιτλους διαβάζουμε "εξέμεση μιτροειδούς".


 
Δηλαδή, ξέρασε τη μιτροειδή του; 
Αυτό θα πει _bloodless surgery_!


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Επέστρεψα (τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη ενθουσιασμένη) και σας φέρνω κάτι για να χαμογελάσει το χειλάκι σας. Aegean Airlines, άφιξη στη Βενετία. Η αεροσυνοδός στα μεγάφωνα:
> Κυρίες και κύριοι, καλώς ήλθατε στη Βενετία.
> Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to Βενετία.



Μία φορά εχω πετάξει με τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρέια ως τώρα και τα αγγλικά των αεροσυνοδών τους έιναι ακριβώς όπως της Ολυμπιακής τον παλιό καλό καιρό. Κλασσικό φυσικα το Λειντις εντ τσενμαν. 

ΥΓ Εντουτοις όταν ζήτησα ντοματόζουμο η αεροσυνοδός είεπ στην άλλη να της δώσει ενα "τομέιτοτζους"


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μία φορά εχω πετάξει με τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρέια ως τώρα και τα αγγλικά των αεροσυνοδών τους έιναι ακριβώς όπως της Ολυμπιακής τον παλιό καλό καιρό.


Ναι, αλλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ήταν πολύ όμορφες. Ε, μην τα θέλουμε και όλα...


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 9, 2009)

SBE said:


> Κλασσικό φυσικα το Λειντις εντ τσενμαν.



Πάντως δεν απέχει και πολύ από την αμερικανική προφορά /'dʒen(ə)mən/.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 10, 2009)

> Η έρευνα εξέτασε 369 δικτυακούς τόπους με έδρες σε 28 ευρωπαϊκές χώρες (όλες τις χώρες-μέλη της ΕΕ εκτός της Σλοβακίας, συν τη Νορβηγία και την Ιρλανδία).


 ιν. γκρ
...plus Iceland and Norway.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> ιν. γκρ
> ...plus Iceland and Norway.


Ε, καλά, ρωτάς αν ξέρει τη διαφορά τους; Τι Λοζάνη, τι Κοζάνη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ήταν πολύ όμορφες. Ε, μην τα θέλουμε και όλα...


Όπως ήταν κάποτε και της ΟΑ οι αεροσυνοδοί, που μάθαιναν στη σχολή όχι μόνο να λένε τσενμαν τον κύριο αλλά και πώς να είναι η εμφάνισή τους εξεζητημένη και με μπόλικο σοβάτισμα. 

Στην Ελλάδα έτσι την έχουν δει τη δουλειά της αεροσυνοδού οι εταιρείες. Άλλες εταιρείες προτιμούν να έχουν προσωπικό που δείχνει μεγάλη σοβαρότητα και βαρύτητα. Αλλού προτιμάνε μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες, αλλού νεολαία που χαχανίζει και κάνει πλάκες με τους επιβάτες. 

Όμως αν το δούμε λογικά, το αν είναι ωραίες όταν σου σερβίρουν καφέ δεν έχει σημασία, ενώ οι οδηγίες που σου δίνουν έχουν σημασία για την ασφάλειά σου.


----------



## crystal (Sep 16, 2009)

As promised...

Fait pour valoir ce que de droit = Έγινε προκειμένου να αξιολογηθεί ό,τι δικαιούται.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Λολ και ξαναλόλ :)
Για τους μη γαλλομαθείς, αυτό συνήθως μεταφράζεται ως «για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση» (για την ακρίβεια, _για την πιστοποίηση των εκ του δικαίου_ ή κάπως έτσι).
http://www.websters-online-dictiona...ch/fait+pour+servir+et+valoir+ce+que+de+droit

(Μου θύμισε το _όλοι οι δεξιά συγκρατημένοι_ που μας είχε πει ένας καθηγητής στο πανεπιστήμιο. Όποιος το αναγνωρίσει, κερδίζει προφιτερόλ από την Κάππα :))


----------



## crystal (Sep 16, 2009)

All rights reserved, επειδή ως γνωστόν είμαι σε δίαιτα μια δωροεπιταγή ομίλου Inditex will do. Αποστείλατε στη γνωστή διεύθυνση, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Μα τι να την κάμεις την επιταγή αφού είσαι σε δίαιτα; Την επόμενη φορά κερνάω καφέ με ασπαρτάμη και γάλα 0%  (αθέμιτος ο ανταγωνισμός με αυτούς τους αποφοίτους του ευαγούς ιδρύματος...)


----------



## crystal (Sep 16, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μα τι να την κάμεις την επιταγή αφού είσαι σε δίαιτα; Την επόμενη φορά κερνάω καφέ με ασπαρτάμη και γάλα 0%



Είπαμε να αδυνατίσουμε, όχι να χάσουμε και τη διάθεση για ζωή!


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2009)

crystal said:


> All rights reserved, επειδή ως γνωστόν είμαι σε δίαιτα μια δωροεπιταγή ομίλου Inditex will do. Αποστείλατε στη γνωστή διεύθυνση, ευχαριστώ.


 
Μα αυτό δεν σημαίνει _όλοι οι δεξιοί πιασμένοι;_ 
_Ρεζερβέ_ ή _πιασμένοι_ επειδή κάθισαν πολύ στην ίδια θέση; αποφασίστε ανάλογα με την προσωπική σας προτίμηση· το μετάφρασμα αυτό δεν υπόκειται σε επιμέλεια, διόρθωση ή κριτική. Δεν επιλέγεται η λέξη _συγκρατημένοι_, καθώς στην ελληνική πολιτική σκηνή τέτοια φαινόμενα σπανίζουν. 
Αφού η Κρύσταλ δεν αποδέχεται το προφιτερόλ ούτε τον καφέ (μη μου πεις και ντεκαφεϊνέ!) με ασπαρτάμη και γάλα 0% (και καλά κάνει, καφές είν' αυτός ή εργαστηριακό παρασκεύασμα, να φάω εγώ το προφιτερόλ; Σας τ' ορκίζομαι, το βρήκα πριν διαβάσω την απάντηση της Κρύσταλ και από γαλλικά γρι!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Εσένα σου δώσαμε και δεν ήθελες, η προθεσμία αποδοχής της πρότασης παρήλθε άπρακτη και τώρα πρέπει να περιμένεις την επόμενη γύρα


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2009)

Από τους υπότιτλους της ταινίας The Great Buck Howard που την είδα στο αεροπλάνο χωρίς ακουστικά, μόνο με υπότιτλους (κάποτε κουραζόμαστε κι εμείς οι επιβάτες). Ο υποτιτλισμός τρισάθλιος σε όλη την ταινία, σα να έγινε από μεταφραστήρι, μάλιστα σε κάποια φαση συζητάνε για _υπογεγραμμένα αυτογραφα_ συνεχώς. Όμως ξεχώρισα το ακόλουθο:

*Δεν έχω φρικιό χρονο, θα χάσουμε το τρένο. *

(υποθέτω I have no freaking time το άλλο με το τρένο δεν το ξέρω).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2009)

Από ταινία που δείχνει τώρα στην ΕΤ1. Σημειωτέον ότι η μετάφραση δεν είναι συνολικά κακή, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι πού κολλάνε αυτά που είδα:

I've been offered an unconditional place at Edinburgh University.
Μου πρόσφεραν θέση χωρίς προσόντα στο πανεπιστήμιο.
(Τώρα, πού είναι η λογική ένα πανεπιστήμιο να σου προσφέρει θέση χωρίς να έχεις προσόντα, ο συνάδελφος θα ξέρει καλύτερα.)

It's a good university. It's the only course I want to do.
Μόνο αυτό το μάθημα θέλω να κάνω.
(Μάλιστα. Πηγαίνουμε να σπουδάσουμε στο πανεπιστήμιο για να κάνουμε ένα μάθημα.)

Κάποιος δεν άκουσε τι του είπαν και θέλει επανάληψη:
What's this?
Τι είναι αυτό;
(Αυτά δεν είναι ελληνικά, είναι κατά λέξη μετάφραση του αγγλικού που θα μπορούσε να κάνει κι ένα μεταφραστήρι.)

Edit: Να προσθέσω και την απόδση "You are white!" ως "Είσαι άσπρη!"
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, συνηθίζεται να λέμε "λευκός" και όχι "άσπρος", όταν μιλάμε για τις φυλές.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2009)

Αυτό το τσάκωσε η Αλεξάνδρα και μου το έστειλε πεσκέσι. Στην καινούργια σχολική γραμματική (_Αριθμητικά_, σελ. 62) υπάρχει η παραδειγματική πρόταση «Δος του οχτακόσια ευρώ».

Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκαν με το αρχαίο «δος» του _δίδωμι_ (π.χ. _δός μοι ποῦ στῶ_). Ωστόσο, στη δημοτική η προστακτική είναι «δώσε» και το «δος μοι» έχει γίνει «δώσε μου» και «δώσ' μου». Στο Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά βρίσκουμε:
_στη νιότη δώσ’ το φταίσιμο_ Ερωφ. Δ΄ 344
_δώσ’ μου εσύ βουλή, πε μου πού θες να δώσω_ Πανώρ. Ε΄ 113

Και στο ΛΚΝ:
_δώσ΄ του!_, για να παρακινήσουμε κπ. να κάνει κτ. _και δώσ΄ του_, για να δηλώσουμε επανάληψη, επιμονή: _Και δώσ΄ του χόρευαν και πηδούσαν. Και δώσ΄ του ξύλο και βρισιές._ 

Το Google δίνει την εντύπωση ότι τα «δος μου» είναι περισσότερα από τα «δώσ' μου», αλλά το Altavista λέει άλλα.

(Επανάληψη αυτά. Παρόμοια είχα γράψει κι εδώ.)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2009)

*Μι τάρζαν γιου τζέιν ή τα αγγλικά του ΟΤΕ...*

Ο γιος του καφετζή ξαναχτύπησε:

*Paying OTE bill* becomes even easier, as customers now have the option to pay their bills simply by calling “1305”, the *OTE dedicated call centre*.

Όλο το υπέροχο κειμενάκι εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2009)

Αυτά είναι πταίσματα μπροστα σε κάτι άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2009)

«Το νέο πλαίσιο -δήλωσε η Μαρία Χούκλη- είναι σαφώς πιο βελτιωμένο από το αρχικό. Αλλά απέχει από αυτό που θα καθιστούσε, κατά την άποψη των δημοσιογράφων, τον ρόλο τους πιο λειτουργικό. Παρά ταύτα αποφάσισαν να μετάσχουν στην τηλεμαχία γιατί το θεωρούν χρέος τους απέναντι στους πολίτες και απέναντι στην αρχή της ισηγορίας στην πολιτική».
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.politikh&id=84405

Πταίσμα κι αυτό το τερατάκι, αλλά, άμα το ξεστομίζει η Μαρία Χούκλη, χτυπάει δυο φορές χειρότερα στ' αφτί (που είναι συνηθισμένο σε απλά πράγματα, στο «σαφώς καλύτερο από»).


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2009)

Από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία, ένα σημείωμα του Δ. Αναστόπουλου (απ' όπου αφαιρώ κάποια ονόματα):

*«Είδα τα καλύτερα μυαλά της γενιάς μου...» Το υπόλοιπο το ξέρετε. Ή μάλλον έτσι νομίζετε. *

Αφού σύμφωνα με τη μεταφράστρια [...] και την επιμελήτρια [...] του μυθιστορήματος «Γενιά Xnet» [...] του Κόρι Ντοκτόροου, το συγκεκριμένο ποίημα είναι η «Κραυγή» κάποιου Αλεν Τζίνσμπεργκ. Οπότε ξεχάστε όσα ξέρετε για τον Γκίνσμπεργκ και το θρυλικό «Ουρλιαχτό» του.

Σίγουρα, λάθη υπάρχουν σε κάθε μετάφραση είτε από άγνοια είτε από προχειρότητα και βιασύνη. Λίγα βιβλία τη γλιτώνουν. Αλλά υπάρχουν λάθη και λάθη. Μπορεί κάποιος να μεταφράσει λάθος κάποιον επιστημονικό όρο. Ή να αποδώσει λανθασμένα μια στρυφνή φράση τής αργκό. Όμως εδώ κάποιος μεταφραστής ανέλαβε να μεταφράσει ένα μυθιστόρημα χωρίς να έχει ιδέα ότι υπήρξε ένα κίνημα των μπιτ. Και ότι υπήρξε και ένας ποιητής, ο Αλεν Γκίνσμπεργκ, που έγραψε αυτό το πασίγνωστο ποίημα «Το Ουρλιαχτό» μεταφρασμένο εξαιρετικά από τον Αρη Μπερλή. Ένα ποίημα που επανεκδόθηκε και πρόσφατα μαζί με άλλα ποιήματα του Γκίνσμπεργκ από τις εκδόσεις Αγρα.

Το χειρότερο όμως δεν είναι αυτό. Είναι το γεγονός ότι ο Ντοκτόροου δεν αναφέρει τον Γκίνσμπεργκ χωρίς αιτία, όπως και τον Κέρουακ που, ευτυχώς, έμεινε ατόφιος. Τους αναφέρει μαζί με τον Αμπι Χόφμαν για να βρει το χαμένο νήμα της αμφισβήτησης και να ενώσει τη γενιά τού Ιντερνετ με την παλιά φρουρά των αρνητών αυτού του συστήματος. Αλλά με τον Τζίνσμπεργκ και την «Κραυγή» του ο αναγνώστης, και ιδιαίτερα η γενιά στην οποία απευθύνεται, μάλλον έχει χάσει τον μπούσουλα. Και παρατάει συγχυσμένος ένα σίγουρα ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο.​
Μμμ... Και οι δύο Doctorow τονίζονται στην καταραμένη προπροπαραλήγουσα, δηλ. Ντόκτοροου (Ντόκτορο για Μήτσους), αλλά η αγορά μόνο στην τελευταία συλλαβή (στο «ου») δεν τονίζει, αλλά δεν λέει και να την κόψει, να το κάνει τρισύλλαβο.

Τώρα, αν θέλετε να βάλετε τις φωνές, το _Howl_ τού Ginsberg έχει μεταφραστεί «Ουρλιαχτό» ενώ το _Scream_ του Munch (Μουνκ) [πάνω πάνω] έχει μεταφραστεί «Η κραυγή». Κάπου νομίζω έχω γράψει ότι ο Πάπυρος με λεζάντα «Η κραυγή» δίνει το έργο του ζωγράφου _Summer Night's Dream: The Voice_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2009)

Αν δεν το είδατε σε νήμα του Σαραντάκου ή δεν συχνάζετε στον ιστότοπο της Ντόρας, δεν μπορώ να σας το στερήσω. Το παρακάτω πατάκι (ταπίδιο, κατά ΕΛΕΤΟ) για ποντίκι θέλει να μοιραστεί μαζί μας, μαζί με άλλα μικροαντικείμενα — για την ακρίβεια, θέλει να τα κάνει share...




Άι θινκ άι νόου γουότ γιου μιν. Γουίλ τοκ εμπάουτ ιτ άφτερ δι ιλέκσιον ριζάλτ.


Προς την κυρία Συλβάνα Ράπτη:
«Αναχωρητές» είναι οι ερημίτες. Όχι τα μέλη της αποχωρούσας κυβέρνησης.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 24, 2009)

Υποτιτλιστικό: Η Α προσπαθεί να πείσει τον Β να ανοίξει ένα τρομερό εστιατόριο, το οποίο όταν πετύχει θα εξελιχθεί σε κορυφαίο franchise και του λέει "the royalties will be rolling in". Δηλαδή "θα έρχονται βασιλείς".

Επίσης γιατί στην καμπάνια του Fructis Nutri-Repair το olive oil το λένε "έλαιο ελιάς" και όχι ελαιόλαδο; Μην το πιείτε, λουστείτε.

Ντόρα Ιζνογκούντ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Επίσης γιατί στην καμπάνια του Fructis Nutri-Repair το olive oil το λένε "έλαιο ελιάς" και όχι ελαιόλαδο;



Επειδή, σύμφωνα με καρατσεκαρισμένες απολύτως εξακριβωμένες πληροφορίες, δεν έχουν διαβάσει αυτό:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4441


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2009)

Σχολιαστής ειδήσεων στην ΕΤ3:
"Επιλέγει δυο νομούς που ανήκουν *κατά κόρον *στο Πασόκ..."


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παρακάτω, πέφτει ένα «*ναυτική αρχιτεκτονική», που ορθώς είναι φυσικά «ναυπηγική» (naval architecture).


Προφανώς κανείς από τους μεταφραστές ή υποτιτλιστές τού Σκάι δεν μας διαβάζει. Σήμερα στο κεντρικό δελτίο (και συγκεκριμένα στα Eco News) έχει μια ιστορία για έναν τύπο που φτιάχνει ένα πλεούμενο από πλαστικές φιάλες νερού (και μάλιστα θα διαπλεύσει τον Ειρηνικό). "All naval architects who heard that..." λέει ο άνθρωπος, "όλοι οι αρχιτέκτονες που το άκουσαν" ακούμε εμείς. Τώρα πλέον οι ναυπηγοί είναι σκέτοι αρχιτέκτονες...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 24, 2009)

Όπως είναι άλλωστε γνωστό οτι και η open architecture είναι η ειδικότητα του αρχιτέκτονα τοπίου...


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2009)

Παραμιλάω εργαζόμενος:
Θα πάνε κάποτε και οι λόρδοι στο διάστημα; 
Δεν ξέρω, αλλά φαίνεται πως ο (συχνά προσφωνούμενος Lord) Darth Vader χρίστηκε από τη Μεγαλειότητά Της (ή Του, δεν ξέρω το φύλο του ανώνυμου υποτιτλιστή) *Λόρδος Νταρθ Βέιντερ*, σε σχολιασμό παρωδίας του _The Empire Strikes Back _που μεταφράζω. 
Και δεν μου επιτρέπουν να το αλλάξω το ρημάδι, γι' αυτό ξεσπάω εδώ. _May the Force smite them!_ Να μου το θυμάστε· θα δούμε και Praise the Lord=Αινείτε τον Λόρδο!
Στα (ημι)ψευδόφιλα το έχουμε βάλει;


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> "All naval architects who heard that..."


Not to be confused with navel architecture. This made me chuckle.

And this made me laugh:
"_Πωλείται ηλεκτρική ανακλινόμενη πολυθρόνα [...] Διαθέτει ανακλινόμενη πλάτη, ανακλινόμενα πόδια καθώς και σύστημα που υποβοηθάει την έγερση στην όρθια στάση (κατάλληλο για *ενηλικιωμένους*)._" Υποβοηθάει την έγερση, ιφ γιου νόου γουάτ άι μην.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 26, 2009)

Από ταινία στη ΝΕΤ τώρα:
Dialysis machine = *Μηχανή διάλυσης.
Άντε τώρα να καταλάβει ο θεατής ότι μιλάνε για νεφροπαθή που έχει ανάγκη από αιμοκάθαρση.

Το θέμα της ψευδόφιλης αυτής λέξης έχει συζητηθεί εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2009)

Κουίζ από την ίδια ταινία, που ήταν γεμάτη κυριολεκτικές μεταφράσεις και αγγλισμούς:
Τι είναι "κρατικές αποδείξεις";


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Κουίζ από την ίδια ταινία, που ήταν γεμάτη κυριολεκτικές μεταφράσεις και αγγλισμούς: Τι είναι "κρατικές αποδείξεις";


Καλημέρα. Ευκολάκι. Έχουμε απάντηση εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ευκολάκι. Έχουμε απάντηση εδώ.


Άλλη φορά όταν βάζω κουίζ, θα δηλώνω ποιοι είναι εκτός συναγωνισμού


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Από χθεσινή αθλητική εφημερίδα, και μάλιστα από δημοσιογράφο πρώτης γραμμής υποτίθεται, πριν από το παιχνίδι του ΠΑΟ με την ΑΕΚ. 

Ο πρωτοπόρος και *ανίκητος *ΠΑΟ δοκιμάζεται για πρώτη φορά στα σοβαρά.

Ως Παναθηναϊκός θα ήθελα να είναι αλήθεια ότι ο ΠΑΟ είναι ανίκητος, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο δημοσιογράφος ήθελε να πει ότι είναι *αήττητος *καθώς έχει κάνει το 5 στα 5 στο πρωτάθλημα.


----------



## sarant (Sep 28, 2009)

Πάντως υπάρχει προβληματάκι στα ελληνικά με αυτά τα επίθετα. Θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει ότι το ανίκητος και το αήττητος μπερδεύονται. Λογουχάρη, ο Αήττητος Σπάτων δεν είναι undefeated, αλλά invincible. Και καλά με τον ανίκητο, όπου η διγλωσσία επιτρέπει κάποια διάκριση. Τι γίνεται λογουχάρη με το άλυτο πρόβλημα; Είναι πάντα unsolvable; Όχι, συχνά είναι unsolved.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2009)

sarant said:


> Τι γίνεται λογουχάρη με το άλυτο πρόβλημα; Είναι πάντα unsolvable; Όχι, συχνά είναι unsolved.


Μπορούμε να δεχθούμε (έστω κατά σύμβαση) ότι το μονόλεκτο σε -τος με στερητικό πρόθημα α(ν)-, απο-, εκ- κλπ ισοδυναμεί με το δίλεκτο μη + -μένος. Δηλαδή _άλυτος = μη λυμένος_, _άγραπτος = μη γραμμένος_ κ.ο.κ. Άρα με αυτά τα μονόλεκτα να συμφωνήσουμε ότι θα αποδίδουμε τα non- / un- / de- / di(s)- / il- / im- / in- / ir- + -ed. Επομένως _άλυτος = unsolved_.

Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι τι γίνεται όταν έχουμε το μη + -ιμος (δηλ. όχι το _ακατέργαστος = μη κατεργασμένος_, αλλά το _μη κατεργάσιμος_), μαλλαλόγια τα non- / un- / de- / di(s)- / il- / im- / in- / ir- + -able. Μάλλον για ακριβολογία είναι προτιμότερο το δίλεκτο, κι ίσως σε λέξεις όπου έχουμε δύο τύπους να αντιστοιχίσουμε τον λεπτό διαχωρισμό πάλι κατά σύμβαση (π.χ. _άλυτος = unsolved_, ενώ _ανεπίλυτος = unsolvable_).


----------



## sarant (Sep 28, 2009)

Ζαζ, οι συμβάσεις είναι καλές, αλλά στη γλώσσα δύσκολα επιβάλλονται. Φαντάζομαι δεν προτείνεις να αντικαταστήσουμε το ασταμάτητος με το μη σταματημένος, ούτε το αμύθητος με το μη...; Θα υπάρχουν πάντα μονόλεκτα που θα σημαίνουν το un___able και οι περιπτώσεις σύγχυσης είναι λιγοστές. Αν εννοείς η σύμβαση να ισχύει μόνο για όσα επιδέχονται σύγχυση, είμαι μαζί σου, αλλά θα πρέπει να μου δώσεις εξαντλητικόν κατάλογο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Νιώθω τον πειρασμό να σας μεταφέρω σε νήμα, αλλά βλέποντας ότι, στο _Αντίστροφο_, μόνο τα επίθετα με στερητικό α(ν)– μπροστά και επίθημα –τος είναι κάπου 4.000, νιώθω επίσης τον πειρασμό να την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια. Προς το παρόν, να κοτσάρω το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ...
*-τος -τη -το* [tos] & *-ητος -ητη -ητο* [itos] & *-ωτος -ωτη -ωτο* [otos] & *-ιστος -ιστη -ιστο* [istos] ανάλογα με το συνοπτικό θέμα του ρήματος από το οποίο σχηματίζονται : επίθημα για το σχηματισμό προπαροξύτονων ρηματικών επιθέτων με στερητική σημασία, συχνά με το στερητικό α- 1· συνήθ. δηλώνει: 1. ότι δεν μπορεί να ισχύσει για το προσδιοριζόμενο αυτό που εκφράζει ή συνεπάγεται το ρήμα από το οποίο παράγεται (δεν υπάρχει αναγκαστικά θετικός τύπος σε -τός): _αχώνευτος· αναρίθμητος_, που δεν μπορεί να αριθμηθεί· _ασήκωτος· ακανόνιστος_. || _δυσκολοαπόκτητος, ευκολοδίδακτος_, που δύσκολα, εύκολα αποχτιέται, διδάσκεται· _αβαθμολόγητος, ανεξήγητος, αψυχολόγητος_. 2. ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο δεν έχει υποστεί τη διαδικασία, την ενέργεια που συνεπάγεται το ρήμα από το οποίο παράγεται· στην περίπτωση αυτή το επίθετο λειτουργεί ως αντίθετο παθητικών μετοχών σε -μένος: _άδετος, ακαλλιέργητος, αμάσητος, ασιδέρωτος, αστέγνωτος, ασφράγιστος, αφορολόγητος, αχτένιστος_. ANT _δεμένος, καλλιεργημένος_ κτλ. [αρχ. -τος κυρ. μεταρ. επίθημα παραγωγικό παθ. επιθ.: αρχ. ἀκίνη-τος, ἄλυ-τος] ​και να επισημάνω μια ακόμα έλλειψη των λεξικών μας: τις συνθέσεις τύπου ανπαίκταμπλ γιατί δεν τις προβλέπουν; :)


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 29, 2009)

Διαβολικά μυαλά, ΕΤ1, πριν από πέντε λεπτά:

Το material witness αποδόθηκε ως "υλική μάρτυρας" ενώ προφανώς πρόκειται για τον/την "ουσιώδη μάρτυρα".


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Διαβολικά μυαλά, ΕΤ1, πριν από πέντε λεπτά:
> 
> Το material witness αποδόθηκε ως "υλική μάρτυρας" ενώ προφανώς πρόκειται για τον/την "ουσιώδη μάρτυρα".


 
Μήπως οι άλλοι μάρτυρες είναι immaterial; Κάπως έτσι;


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 29, 2009)

Μπου! )))


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2009)

It's your personal call -- δηλαδή, εσύ αποφασίζεις.
Μετάφραση σύμφωνα με τον συνάδελφο:
Είναι προσωπική σου κλήση.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> It's your personal call -- δηλαδή, εσύ αποφασίζεις.
> Μετάφραση σύμφωνα με τον συνάδελφο:
> Είναι προσωπική σου κλήση.


Η κλίση σας (στη μετάφραση) προωθείται (στα Τάρταρα)...


----------



## ekc_1971 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ελπίζω να μην δείτε καμιά μέρα τα εσώρουχα μου...lai lai hey!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2009)

Διεθνές _κύκλωμα_ εικονικών συναλλαγών, _κυκλικής_ απάτης τύπου _carousel_, αποκάλυψε η Περιφερειακή Διεύθυνση Αττικής της Υπηρεσίας Ειδικών Ελέγχων (από τη Ναυτεμπορική, εδώ, όπου επεξηγείται η κυκλικότητα του κύκλου).

Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι ο συντάκτης δεν συσχετίζει το κύκλωμα με το κυκλικό της απάτης, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι, δεν ρώτησε τι είναι και τι κάνει το καρουσ(ζ)έλ;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2009)

Πέφτω πάνω στο ζάπινγκ σ' ένα ντοκιμαντέρ και σκαλώνω. Δυστυχώς όμως έπεσα σε σημείο όπου γινόταν αναφορά στο _meme_ — το οποίο, αντί του ορθού μιμίδιο, είχε αποδοθεί λανθασμένα «ενθύμιο» (_memento_)!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> "Διεθνές _κύκλωμα_ εικονικών συναλλαγών, _κυκλικής_ απάτης τύπου _carousel_, αποκάλυψε η Περιφερειακή Διεύθυνση Αττικής της Υπηρεσίας Ειδικών Ελέγχων (από τη Ναυτεμπορική, εδώ, όπου επεξηγείται η κυκλικότητα του κύκλου).
> Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι ο συντάκτης δεν συσχετίζει το κύκλωμα με το κυκλικό της απάτης, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι, δεν ρώτησε τι είναι και τι κάνει το καρουσ(ζ)έλ;"
> 
> 
> Η απάτη "γαϊτανάκι" ή κυκλική απάτη είναι σχεδόν κλασσική: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...0&hwords=carrousel~&checktexte=checkbox&visu=


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Καλημέρα. Από χθεσινή αθλητική εφημερίδα, και μάλιστα από δημοσιογράφο πρώτης γραμμής υποτίθεται, πριν από το παιχνίδι του ΠΑΟ με την ΑΕΚ.
> Ο πρωτοπόρος και *ανίκητος *ΠΑΟ δοκιμάζεται για πρώτη φορά στα σοβαρά.
> Ως Παναθηναϊκός θα ήθελα να είναι αλήθεια ότι ο ΠΑΟ είναι ανίκητος, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο δημοσιογράφος ήθελε να πει ότι είναι *αήττητος *καθώς έχει κάνει το 5 στα 5 στο πρωτάθλημα.


Ο κ. Τσίμας στο Mega μόλις είπε "άχαστος". Είναι διάλεκτος των αθλητικών εφημερίδων;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 1, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ο κ. Τσίμας στο Mega μόλις είπε "άχαστος". Είναι διάλεκτος των αθλητικών εφημερίδων;



Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για στοιχηματική υποδιάλεκτο (λ.χ. "άχαστο στάνταρ ο άσσος στο ματς Σεβίλλη - Χερές").


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για στοιχηματική υποδιάλεκτο (λ.χ. "άχαστο στάνταρ ο άσσος στο ματς Σεβίλλη - Χερές").


Λογικό είναι να μιλούν στοιχηματικά: https://www.betoto.com/en/politics (πατήστε και στο κουμπάκι +5).


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2009)

Πώς μπορείς να πιάσεις μια σημαντική είδηση και να κολλήσεις στη λεπτομέρεια. Από την Καθημερινή και την είδηση ότι «κανένα ελληνικό μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα μετάφρασης δεν εντάχθηκε στο δίκτυο για το ευρωπαϊκό μάστερ στη μετάφραση»:

Βέβαια, ακόμα και το πιο φημισμένο ελληνικό ΑΕΙ μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας, δηλαδή αυτό του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου δεν συμμετείχε καν στον διαγωνισμό, παρότι το επιθυμούσε λόγω... τεχνικών δυσκολιών.

Λείπουν δύο κόμματα, το ένα καίριο:

Βέβαια, ακόμα και το πιο φημισμένο ελληνικό ΑΕΙ μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας, δηλαδή αυτό του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου*,* δεν συμμετείχε καν στον διαγωνισμό, παρότι το επιθυμούσε*,* λόγω... τεχνικών δυσκολιών.

Οι παρενθετικές φράσεις και προτάσεις πρέπει να κλείνουν (γιατί αλλιώς θα φτάσει να επιθυμούμε πράγματα λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών). Και, με την ευκαιρία, για πολλοστή φορά: Βάζετε κόμματα στις κλητικές προσφωνήσεις.

Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο:
Βρες το, Γιώργο!
και το:
Βρες το Γιώργο!

(Το κομματόσκυλο)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2009)

Αλλού πάλι το παρακάνει:
Είχαμε έναν χρόνο*, *για να το πράξουμε*, * αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνετε ένα περιφερειακό πανεπιστήμιο δεν διαθέτει αρκετούς ανθρώπινους και υλικούς πόρους*, * για να υλοποιήσει τέτοια σχέδια τόσο γρήγορα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2009)

Αυτά παραπέσανε, από πάνω. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτά παραπέσανε, από πάνω. :)


Είναι η αρχή της διατήρησης των κομμάτων.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι, όπως συζητούσαμε προχθές με τον Nickel, ότι η τοποθέτηση των κομμάτων σε ένα κείμενο έχει ένα είδος μαθηματικής λογικής. Μερικοί άνθρωποι δυσκολεύονται να την καταλάβουν και προσπαθούν να αποστηθίσουν κανόνες.


----------



## ekc_1971 (Oct 3, 2009)

Καλημέρα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό μέρος για να ποστάρω.
Είδα εχτές τη βραδινή ταινια του Star...κρίμα.
Η αρχή ιδίως χύμα στο κύμα, λες και δεν πέρασε καν από επιμέλεια.
Αρκετοί υπότιτλοι, ήταν κάτω απο μισό δεύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2009)

Φίλτατε ekc, το νήμα αυτό δεν έχει σκοπό να στήσουμε στον τοίχο μεταφραστές, υποτιτλιστές, κανάλια, εκδοτικούς οίκους, αλλά να δείξουμε τις λούμπες στο δρόμο του μεταφραστή: κοιτάξτε πού πήγε και γκρεμοτσακίστηκε ο συνάδελφος και προσέξτε τι θα κάνετε άμα βρείτε την ίδια παγίδα στο δρόμο σας. Αναπόφευκτα γελάμε καμιά φορά (και ποιος δεν έχει γελάσει με κάποιον που παίρνει μια μεγαλόπρεπη τούμπα στο χιόνι — μετά σκεφτόμαστε ότι μάλλον θα πόνεσε), οπωσδήποτε δεν θα θέλαμε να βρεθούμε εμείς στη θέση του και, καμιά φορά, οργιζόμαστε με το πάθημά του (μα δεν έβλεπες κι εσύ, βρε παιδί μου; ήταν ανάγκη να τρέχεις με διακόσια στις λακκούβες;). Οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να πούμε «Πήρα τη μετάφραση τού _Five Difficult Pieces_ και ήταν γεμάτη λάθη» — και να σταματήσουμε εκεί. Καλύτερα, μάλιστα, να μιλήσουμε μόνο για τα λάθη. Αν είναι να δείξουμε και με το δάχτυλο, ας το κάνουμε με μεγάλη προσοχή. Ιδανικά θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε: αν έκανα μια μεγαλειώδη γκάφα και την έπιανε κάποιος συνάδελφος, πώς θα ήθελα να τη συζητήσει δημόσια; Πώς θα μάθαινα εγώ (αλλά και οι άλλοι) από το λάθος μου και την επισήμανσή του; Και (ιδανικά, λέω) να το γράψουμε έτσι, με αυτό το πνεύμα, αυτό που είναι να γράψουμε για τον συνάδελφο. Ξέρω, δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε πάντα κοντά στο ιδανικό, αλλά ας μην απομακρυνόμαστε πολύ.

Το παραπάνω σχόλιο γίνεται με αφορμή την αόριστη αναφορά σε κάποια ταινία, αλλά, ταυτόχρονα και πάνω απ' όλα, είναι ένας γενικότερος μπούσουλας γι' αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## ekc_1971 (Oct 3, 2009)

Δεν είναι το θέμα μου ποιος έκανε τα λάθη και γιατί, ίσως να έπρεπε να έκανα ποστ σε κάποιο άλλο τομέα.
Απλά αναρωτιέμαι, αν απο την κορυφαία εταιρεία και απο την κορυφαία υποτιτλίστρια οπως έχω δει να αναφέρεται σε άλλα φόρουμς, βγαίνει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα, σε ποιο επίπεδο ειναι οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες;
Το θέμα δεν είναι να πω ποια συνάδελφος είναι και ποια η εταιρία, γιατί νιώθω πολυ φρέσκος στο χώρο, αλλά μου έκανε πάρα πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση. Αν δηλαδή θεωρούμαστε χώρα με παράδοση στον υποτιτλισμό, γιατί να υπάρχουν αυτά τα αποτελέσματα. Είναι μερικά πράγματα που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω στη δύσμοιρη Ελλαδίτσα. Απλά αισθάνομαι άβολα να κατονομάσω στεγνά...


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2009)

Αυτό ακριβώς λέω, ότι δεν ενδιαφερόμαστε (για την ακρίβεια, η κουτσομπολίστικη πλευρά του εαυτού μας ενδιαφέρεται, η Κατίνα ο μίστερ Χάιντ που κρύβει μέσα του κάθε μεταφραστής, αλλά ας μην το μαρτυρήσουμε) για ονόματα μεταφραστών, ταινιών, καναλιών. Εδώ καλύτερα είναι να συζητούμε μόνο τα λάθη. Όσο για τη γενικότερη παθογένεια στο χώρο της μετάφρασης, ναι, σε άλλα νήματα.

Με την ευκαιρία, μια σειρά από ανώνυμα λάθη που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο (εμφανίστηκαν και στο facebook). Δεν υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση, δηλαδή μπορεί να είναι και φανταστικά, δυνητικά λάθη (είδατε πόσο καλός είμαι;).


Kiss her passionately: Φίλα την παθητικά.
A cake for the birthday girl: Τούρτα για το γενέθλιο κορίτσι.
Mine the whole street: Ο δρόμος είναι δικός μου.
Have we paid ransom?: Έχουμε πληρώσει δόση;
He felt rejected: Ένιωσε απορριμμένος.
I'm back from the front: Γύρισα από μπροστά.
Show us your decoration: Δείξτε μας τα διακοσμητικά σας.
You have to jam the system by hitting the keys with an even and then an odd number sequence: Θα πληκτρολογήσεις έναν ίσο και έναν τυχαίο αριθμό.
He feels robbed not having a relationship with her: Και νιώθει κλεμμένος, που δεν έχει σχέση μαζί της.
Do you want a pitch?: Θες ένα ροδάκινο;
I'm sorry for your loss: Λυπάμαι για το αφεντικό σας.
I want to propose a toast: Θέλω να προτείνω ένα τοστ.
You don't want to mess up with her: Δεν θες να την μπερδέψεις.
Laundry money: Πλύσιμο χρημάτων.
He hanged up on me: Κρεμάστηκε απ' τα χείλη μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 5, 2009)

Αγόρασα σήμερα ένα τέτοιο (άλλη μάρκα, όχι αυτό της φωτογραφίας):







Κοιτάζω στη συσκευασία και διαβάζω: Βυθιζόμενο μίξερ. Μάλλον από το γαλλικό mixeur plongeant. Εγώ αυτά τα ξέρω ως μπλέντερ χειρός, αλλά ας μας πούνε οι γυναίκες και όσοι ασχολούνται με τη μαγειρική, ποια είναι η σωστή ονομασία.

Στη συνέχεια, ανοίγω τις οδηγίες χρήσης. Σταχυολογώ:

ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΒΥΘΙΖΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΙΞΕΡ 
Μην ανακατέψετε ποτέ ζεστό λάδι ή λιπαρές ουσίες...
Όταν ανακατεύετε παχιά τρόφιμα, μη χρησιμοποιήσετε το μίξερ σας περισσότερο από 15 δευτερόλεπτα...
Χρήση του μίξερ: μπορείτε να ανακατεύετε τροφές για σούπες...
Για ανακάτεμα μέσα σε κατσαρόλα...
Κρατήστε γερά το βυθιζόμενο μίξερ...

Σταματάω εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Στη σειρά _House, M.D._ (_Ιατρικές Υποθέσεις_, Star), Episode 4 (Season 4) "Guardian Angels", ο Χάουζ λέει στην ομάδα του να κάνει όλα τα τεστ για κληρονομικές ασθένεις, «starting with Amyloidosis and continuing through to... “Zamyloidosis”». Προφανώς εννοεί εδώ _from Α to Z_, δηλαδή _από το Α ως το Ω_. Στο υπότιτλο γράφει: «από αμυλοείδωση ως ζαμυλοείδωση», αφήνοντας να εννοηθεί ότι η "ζαμυλοείδωση" αναφέρεται κυριολεκτικά και υπάρχει ως ασθένεια. Θέση μου είναι ότι, για να διατηρηθεί το πνεύμα των λόγων του Χάουζ, θα έπρεπε να γίνει "ωαμυλοείδωση" (εμείς, είπαμε, λέμε _από το Α ως το Ω_, κι όχι "ως το Ζ"), και να μπει σε εισαγωγικά. Τι λέτε κι εσείς;


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2009)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως (αν και θα το έκανα «από αμυλοείδωση ως... ωμυλοείδωση»).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Ναι, σαφώς πολύ καλύτερη η "ωμυλοείδωση". :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Σε ντοκιμαντέρ για την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της Γης ένα «(the world) has paradigm-shifted» αποδόθηκε «έχει παραδειγματιστεί». Αυτή την απόδοση τη θεωρώ εντελώς λανθασμένη. Παρεμπ η κουβέντα για το _paradigm_ "επικρατούν συλλογικό πρότυπο της πραγματικότητας" είναι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=39275#post39275.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Σε σειρά (της οποίας δεν συγκράτησα περισσότερα στοιχεία) είδα ένα _boneyard_ να αποδίδεται στους υπότιτλους «η αυλή των οστών». Στην εικόνα έβλεπα ένα δωμάτιο-αποθήκη με παλιά, αποσυρμένα μηχανήματα.

Το _boneyard_ είναι αργκό έκφραση για το (κυριολ.) νεκροταφείο, αλλά και για το νεκροταφείο αυτοκινήτων, αεροπλάνων, πλοίων, βαγονιών κλπ (εκεί δηλαδή όπου συγκεντρώνονται για απόθεση ή μακρά αποθήκευση ή προτού οδηγηθούν στο διαλυτήριο — το οποίο μπορεί να φιλοξενείται στον ίδιο χώρο ή να είναι εγκατεστημένο αλλού). Το εμβληματικότερο boneyard είναι το AMARG (πρώην AMARC), το οποίο έχω επισκεφτεί και είναι ομολογουμένως εντυπωσιακότατο. Σημειώνω ότι στο boneyard δεν είναι νομοτελειακή η κατάληξη των φιλοξενούμενων αεροσκαφών στο διαλυτήριο (υπάρχει διαβάθμιση στο είδος της αποθήκευσης), και συχνά λειτουργεί ως προσωρινή απόθεση αεροσκαφών που δεν είναι οικονομική η χρήση τους ή είναι υπεράριθμα στη συγκεκριμένη φάση (και τα οποία μπορούν να πουληθούν —η ΠΑ προμηθεύτηκε T-2C από το AMARG— ή να χρησιμεύσουν ως πηγή για ανταλλακτικά μέσω κανιβαλισμού). Συναφώς να προσθέσω ότι, όπως είπαμε, το boneyard είναι στάδιο _πριν_ από το διαλυτήριο — _μετά_ το διαλυτήριο έχουμε το scrapyard = μέρος / χώρος απόθεσης / τόπος συλλογής / νεκροταφείο / χωματερή για παλιοσίδερα.

Τελοσπάντων, ας πάμε πίσω στον συγκεκριμένο υπότιτλο. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι εδώ η «αυλή των οστών» είναι ένας άστοχος αγγλισμός (ή ίσως ο υποτιτλιστής δεν ήξερε τι είναι το boneyard), διότι στον έλληνα θεατή (που δεν ξέρει αγγλικά ή δεν ακούει τον διάλογο) δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα. Εφόσον όμως βλέπει σωρούς από παλιά, παροπλισμένα μηχανήματα, ένα «νεκροταφείο» φρονώ πως θα λειτουργούσε μια χαρά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Ένας συχνός πονοκέφαλος για μεταφραστές και υποτιτλιστές προκαλείται από λέξεις ή φράσεις που συνηθίζονται στην Αμερική στα πλαίσια διαφόρων ειδών συρμού, κλισέ ή στάσης απέναντι στα πράγματα, όπως λ.χ. της πολιτικής ορθότητας ή του όποιου ευπρεπισμού. Κάποιες δε από αυτές τις στιγματίζουμε ως "αμερικανιές" για να δηλώσουμε το πόσο ξένες (έως ενίοτε και γελοίες) είναι για τη δική μας συλλογική νοοτροπία — είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχουν μεταφραστές που έχουν δει ολόκληρα βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας γεμάτα από _challenge_ εκεί όπου κανονικά θα έπρεπε να γράφουν _problem_.

Μια τέτοια λέξη είναι και το επίθετο _humbling_. Οι Αμερικανοί έχουν περί πολλού την ταπεινοφροσύνη, και η αγγλική γλώσσα τούς προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα να διαχωρίζουν τις δύο δικές μας σημασίες για την ταπείνωση στον άνθρωπο: _humility_ είναι η _ταπείνωση_ "ταπεινότητα, ταπεινοφροσύνη, έλλειψη αλαζονείας" — ενώ _humilitation_ είναι η _ταπείνωση_ "μείωση της προσωπικότητας, εξευτελισμός, προσβολή". Ο ίδιος διαχωρισμός δεν είναι ωστόσο εξίσου σαφής και στα αντίστοιχα ρήματα, _humble_ και _humiliate_. Ενώ το _humiliate _είναι αμιγώς κακόσημο, το _humble_ μπορεί να είναι είτε κακόσημο είτε εύσημο. Γράφει σχετικά το RHWUD για την κακόσημη χρήση αμφοτέρων: HUMBLE, HUMILIATE suggest lowering or causing to seem lower. To HUMBLE is to bring down the pride of another or to reduce him or her to a state of abasement: _to humble an arrogant enemy_. To HUMILIATE is to make others feel or appear inadequate or unworthy, esp. in some public setting: _to humiliate a sensitive person_. Η εύσημη χρήση τού _humble_ υπάρχει στη σημασία to make meek: _to humble one's heart_. Επομένως οφείλουμε από τα συμφραζόμενα να αντιλαμβανόμαστε με ποια ακριβώς σημασία έχουμε στο κείμενό μας ένα _humble_ ή ένα _humbling_.

Έλα τώρα όμως που το δικό μας (ενεργητικό ρήμα) _ταπεινώνω_ δεν έχει τη σημασία τού _humble_ "to make meek", αλλά μόνο την κακόσημη: "με τη συμπεριφορά ή τις ενέργειές μου μειώνω την αξιοπρέπεια ενός ατόμου· εξευτελίζω". Η εύσημη σημασία "αποβάλλω τον εγωισμό μου, δείχνω ταπείνωση" υπάρχει στο μεσοπαθητικό _ταπεινώνομαι_ (παράλληλα, φυσικά, και με την κακόσημη σημασία "μειώνεται η αξιοπρέπειά μου από τη συμπεριφορά κάποιου") — και μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν τη βρήκα στο ΛΝΕΓ (2006). Η κατάσταση (μαζί με τα όποια περιθώρια ευελιξίας για τον μεταφραστή) χειροτερεύει περισσότερο στο επίθετο _ταπεινωτικός_, όπου τα πράγματα είναι εντελώς μονοκόμματα: μία απόλυτη σημασία, η κακόσημη "(αυτός) που ταπεινώνει, που εξευτελίζει" (συνώνυμα: _μειωτικός_, _προσβλητικός_, _εξευτελιστικός_). Και, για να δυσκολέψουν περισσότερο τα πράγματα, τα GWord και Polylexicon που κοίταξα δεν καλύπτουν τη σημασία τού _humble_ "to make meek".

Βλέπω λοιπόν σε υπότιτλο (ταινία _Head of State_) τη δήλωση του Ρέιγκαν, ο οποίος είπε ότι η εκλογή του στο προεδρικό αξίωμα των Η.Π.Α. ήταν: «the most humbling moment in my life», να αποδίδεται «η πιο ταπεινωτική στιγμή μου». Είναι βέβαιο ότι ο Ρέιγκαν δεν θεωρούσε την εκλογή του ως την εξευτελιστικότερη στιγμή της ζωής του. Πράγματι καλοστημένη η παγίδα τού _humbling_ (όπως εξήγησα παραπάνω), αλλά ο υποτιτλιστής θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να την έχει αμέσως μυριστεί και αποφύγει.


----------



## stathis (Oct 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> (εμείς, είπαμε, λέμε _από το Α ως το Ω_, κι όχι "ως το Ζ")


Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι *ούτε* "από το Α ως το Ω" λέμε, και ότι πρόκειται για άλλον έναν αγγλισμό...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

stathis said:


> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι *ούτε* "από το Α ως το Ω" λέμε, και ότι πρόκειται για άλλον έναν αγγλισμό...


Έχουμε ήδη τη φράση "το άλφα και το ωμέγα", οπότε η απόδοση του αγγλικού _Α το Ζ_ ως "από το Α ως το Ω" δεν είναι δα και κανένας τρομερός αγγλισμός. Εδώ άλλωστε το νόημα "απ' την αρχή ως το τέλος, πλήρως" είναι εκείνο που έπρεπε να υπηρετηθεί, και δεν εμφανίζεται ατόφια η φράση "από το Α ως το Ω". Είπαμε απλώς πως όφειλε να ελληνικοποιηθεί η συγκεκριμένη αίσθηση (αν ήταν λ.χ. στη Ρωσία θα έλεγαν μέχρι το Я), κι όχι να παραμείνει το Ζ που δεν λέει τίποτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μια τέτοια λέξη είναι και το επίθετο _humbling_.


Έχω κάνει ολόκληρη συζήτηση γι' αυτό σ' ένα παλιό φόρουμ.

Όσον αφορά το humbling, αλλά και το boneyard που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω, κατά τη γνώμη μου και τα δύο ανάγονται στην ίδια περίπου έλλειψη του υποτιτλιστή: δεν ξέρει τα αγγλικά σε βαθμό που να αντιλαμβάνεται αποχρώσεις της γλώσσας. Tο humbling, που πρέπει να φας πολλά ψωμιά και να διαβάσεις πολλά αγγλικά βιβλία μέχρι να πάρεις χαμπάρι τι ακριβώς σημαίνει, και το yard, που σημαίνει όλα αυτά τα πράγματα,
 1. A tract of ground next to, surrounding, or surrounded by a building or buildings.
2. A tract of ground, often enclosed, used for a specific business or activity.
3. An area where railroad trains are made up and cars are switched, stored, and serviced on tracks and sidings.
4. a. A winter pasture for deer or other grazing animals.
b. An enclosed tract of ground in which animals, such as chickens or pigs, are kept.
αλλά για τον άπειρο αγγλομαθή σημαίνει μόνο αυλή. 

Στην προχθεσινή μας έξοδο, συζητήθηκε τι είναι χειρότερο, να μην ξέρει καλά την ξένη γλώσσα ο μεταφραστής ή να μην ξέρει καλά τη μητρική του; Διατυπώθηκε η άποψη ότι χειρότερο είναι το δεύτερο, γιατί αν ένας μεταφραστής, δεν έχει μάθει σε κάποια ηλικία καλά τη μητρική του γλώσσα, δεν έχει καμιά ελπίδα να τη μάθει (γιατί προφανώς τού λείπει αυτό το ταλέντο), ενώ στα αγγλικά μπορεί να βελτιωθεί. Επίσης, τα λάθη στα αγγλικά μπορείς εύκολα να του τα διορθώσεις, ενώ τα κακά ελληνικά δεν διορθώνονται, πρέπει να ξαναγράψεις το κείμενο απ' την αρχή. Για τον υποτιτλισμό, πάντως, δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω αυτές τις δύο άγνοιες σε καλύτερη και χειρότερη. Τι να τα κάνει τα άψογα ελληνικά, όταν παρανοεί το αγγλικό κείμενο ή ξέρει μόνο την "αυλή" για το yard; Μου έχει τύχει να διορθώσω υποτίτλους σε ταινία με αεροπλάνα και αερομαχίες, όπου τα ελληνικά έμοιαζαν άψογα, μόνο που έλεγαν άλλα αντ' άλλων. Σχεδόν χρειάστηκε να ξαναγράψω τους υποτίτλους απ' την αρχή.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω κάνει ολόκληρη συζήτηση γι' αυτό σ' ένα παλιό φόρουμ.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση, δεν την είχα υπόψη μου. :)

Ένα άλλο που είδα πρόσφατα σε υπότιτλο ήταν μια παραίνεση «_Bite the bullet!_» να αποδίδεται: «Ρίξε τη βόμβα!». Η φράση bite the bullet σημαίνει "to make yourself do something or accept something difficult or unpleasant". Στην προστακτική θα το απέδιδα «πάρ' το απόφαση» ή «κάν' το να τελειώνεις». Αν εκείνο που έπρεπε να τονιστεί ήταν όχι τόσο η ανάγκη ή το αναπόφευκτο της αποδοχής αλλά η απαίτηση για αντιμετώπιση με αποφασιστικότητα, θα έλεγα «πιάσ' τον ταύρο απ' τα κέρατα». Ίσως σε κάποιον δημιουργικό οργασμό (ιδίως σε παραστατικό προφορικό λόγο) να έλεγα «τράβα το έμπλαστρο» — είμαι βέβαιος ότι εσείς θα έχετε να προτείνετε κι άλλες, ακόμη καλύτερες αποδόσεις. Αλλά «ρίξε τη βόμβα»; Δεν μου βγαίνει με τίποτα. Όταν ρίχνεις μια βόμβα, η ενέργεια δεν είναι δυσάρεστη για σένα, αλλά για τους άλλους. Όμως αυτή δεν είναι η σημασία τού _bite the bullet_ — αυτό δηλώνει κάτι δυσάρεστο ή δύσκολο για εσένα προσωπικά. Ή μπας και δεν τα λέω καλά, βρε παιδιά — πείτε κι εσείς! Εγώ πάντως κατέληξα στην υπόθεση ότι ο υποτιτλιστής δεν αναγνώρισε την έκφραση, και έβαλε στο μετάφρασμά του έναν μανδύα που να παραπέμπει κάπως (όπως να 'ναι...) στο αγγλικό, με την ακροβατική αντιστοίχιση μεταξύ _bullet_ και _βόμβας_.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2009)

Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που έλεγα προηγουμένως: Αν αποδώσεις το _bite the bullet_ με "Ρίξε τη βόμβα", τα ελληνικά είναι μια χαρά, αλλά η απόδοση των αγγλικών ούτε κατά διάνοια. Άπειρος μεταφραστής, δεν ξέρει την έκφραση, και δυστυχώς δεν την ψάχνει. Κι ενώ στην έντυπη μετάφραση ή στον μεταγλωττισμό, πρέπει να είναι πραγματικά χάλια η μετάφραση για να πάρεις μυρωδιά ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, στον υποτιτλισμό είναι μπροστά στα μάτια σου, δηλαδή στα αφτιά σου.

Τώρα μου θύμισες έναν άλλο μεταφραστή που απέδωσε το temp pool, δηλαδή την ομάδα των έκτακτων (temporary, temp) υπαλλήλων που προσλαμβάνει μια εταιρεία το καλοκαίρι για να αναπληρώσουν τους αδειούχους, ως _θερμαινόμενη πισίνα._ Γι' αυτόν, η λέξη pool είχε μόνο μια έννοια, όσο για το τι σχέση έχει το temp με το θερμαινόμενο, όση σχέση έχει το bullet με τη βόμβα. Προφανώς ερμήνευσε το temp ως temperature. Γιατί; Άγνωστο. Και γιατί μια εταιρεία έχει πισίνα, και μάλιστα θερμαινόμενη το κατακαλόκαιρο; Η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα μου θύμισες έναν άλλο μεταφραστή που απέδωσε το temp pool, δηλαδή την ομάδα των έκτακτων (temporary, temp) υπαλλήλων που προσλαμβάνει μια εταιρεία το καλοκαίρι για να αναπληρώσουν τους αδειούχους, ως _θερμαινόμενη πισίνα._ Γι' αυτόν, η λέξη pool είχε μόνο μια έννοια, όσο για το τι σχέση έχει το temp με το θερμαινόμενο, όση σχέση έχει το bullet με τη βόμβα. Προφανώς ερμήνευσε το temp ως temperature. Γιατί; Άγνωστο. Και γιατί μια εταιρεία έχει πισίνα, και μάλιστα θερμαινόμενη το κατακαλόκαιρο; Η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά.


Τι μου θύμισες κι εσύ με τη σειρά σου, Αλεξάνδρα! Ότι και τα κολέγια έχουν πισίνες, τις οποίες μάλιστα εξυπηρετούν ειδικώς εντεταλμένα αυτοκίνητα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=28007.


----------



## stathis (Oct 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ένα άλλο που είδα πρόσφατα σε υπότιτλο ήταν μια παραίνεση «_Bite the bullet!_» να αποδίδεται: «Ρίξε τη βόμβα!». Η φράση bite the bullet σημαίνει "to make yourself do something or accept something difficult or unpleasant". Στην προστακτική θα το απέδιδα «πάρ' το απόφαση» ή «κάν' το να τελειώνεις».


Στο πιο ιδιωματικό: _μια ψυχή που είναι να βγει (ας βγει)_.


Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως κατέληξα στην υπόθεση ότι ο υποτιτλιστής δεν αναγνώρισε την έκφραση, και έβαλε στο μετάφρασμά του έναν μανδύα που να παραπέμπει κάπως (όπως να 'ναι...) στο αγγλικό, με την ακροβατική αντιστοίχιση μεταξύ _bullet_ και _βόμβας_.


Όλοι το έχουμε κάνει κατά καιρούς, αλλά ελπίζω όχι για πράγματα που υπάρχουν σε οποιοδήποτε λεξικό, έντυπο ή online.
(Αν και δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι ισχύει η υπόθεση του Zazula. Επειδή ακριβώς δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να ανιχνεύσουμε το σκεπτικό του μεταφραστή πίσω από κάποια απόδοση, πιστεύω ότι, σε ένα ιδανικό σύμπαν, η όποια κριτική της μετάφρασης δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται ερήμην του μεταφραστή.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2009)

stathis said:


> Επειδή ακριβώς δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να ανιχνεύσουμε το σκεπτικό του μεταφραστή πίσω από κάποια απόδοση, πιστεύω ότι, σε ένα ιδανικό σύμπαν, η όποια κριτική της μετάφρασης δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται ερήμην του μεταφραστή.)


Το σκεπτικό του μεταφραστή προφανώς θα βοηθούσε για να ερμηνεύσουμε πώς έγινε το λάθος, χωρίς να βασιζόμαστε μόνο σε υποθέσεις. Αλλά μήπως η κριτική πάντα δεν γίνεται ερήμην; Στην κριτική του θεάτρου ή του κινηματογράφου, ρωτάει ο κριτικός τον ηθοποιό ή τον σκηνοθέτη γιατί το ερμήνευσε έτσι; Στην ουσία κρίνει το αποτέλεσμα και κάνει τις δικές του υποθέσεις για το σκεπτικό, και αυτοί λένε τα δικά τους σε συνεντεύξεις.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

stathis said:


> Δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι ισχύει η υπόθεση του Zazula. Επειδή ακριβώς δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να ανιχνεύσουμε το σκεπτικό του μεταφραστή πίσω από κάποια απόδοση, πιστεύω ότι, σε ένα ιδανικό σύμπαν, η όποια κριτική της μετάφρασης δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται ερήμην του μεταφραστή.


Ξεκαθάρισα ότι μοναχά μια υπόθεση μπορώ να κάνω, τίποτ' άλλο. Και η υπόθεσή μου τίθεται επίσης στην κρίση σας. Ο σκοπός του παρόντος νήματος άλλωστε είναι αμιγώς εκπαιδευτικός, και όχι επικριτκός ή μειωτικός για τον μεταφραστή. Οι υποθέσεις σχετικά με το πώς προέκυψε ένα λάθος, «η διερεύνηση του ατυχήματος» που λέμε και στην αεροπορία, έχουν εξίσου εκπαιδευτικό σκοπό: Να εντοπίσουν και να περιγράψουν τις δυνητικές συνθήκες που οδηγούν έναν μεταφραστή σε λάθη, ώστε να ξέρουμε να τις αναγνωρίζουμε έγκαιρα και να αποφεύουμε τις λούμπες. Η θετικότερη εξέλιξη για τη Λεξιλογία θα ήταν να γίνει, σε αυτό το θέμα, ένα ιδανικό μικροσύμπαν όπως το περιγράφεις: Ένα φόρουμ μεταφραστών όπου καμία κριτική της μετάφρασης δεν θα γίνεται ερήμην του μεταφραστή.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2009)

Πιστεύω, πάντως, ότι οι υποθέσεις που κάνουμε είναι κατά κανόνα εύστοχες, και μάλλον ο μεταφραστής δεν θα ήθελε να συμμετάσχει σε μια τέτοια συζήτηση, ομολογώντας στην ουσία ότι αυτός έκανε το λάθος. Η κριτική γίνεται χωρίς να αναφερθούν ονόματα, ας τον αφήσουμε στην ανωνυμία του. 

Τι να πει ο μεταφραστής για το "αυτοκίνητο πισίνας"; "_Δεν το ήξερα, και δεν το έψαξα, αλλά ξέρετε πώς είναι η κατάσταση με τον υποτιτλισμό. Λίγα τα λεφτά, μεγάλη η βιασύνη. Και ομολογώ πως δεν ξέρω τέλεια αγγλικά, αλλά ένα χαρτζιλίκι προσπαθώ να κερδίσω κι εγώ"._ Δεν χρειάζεται να στήσουμε κανέναν στον τοίχο για να τα πει αυτά τα πράγματα, τα ξέρουμε. 

Η κριτική δεν έχει το νόημα της διεξοδικής ανάλυσης του λάθους με τεκμηρίωση από πρώτο χέρι, αλλά αυτό που είπε ο Ζάζουλας, να βοηθήσει μελλοντική αποφυγή κάποιας λούμπας.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2009)

stathis said:


> Επειδή ακριβώς δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να ανιχνεύσουμε το σκεπτικό του μεταφραστή πίσω από κάποια απόδοση, πιστεύω ότι, σε ένα ιδανικό σύμπαν, η όποια κριτική της μετάφρασης δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται ερήμην του μεταφραστή.)



Συμφωνώ, με εξαίρεση λάθη που είναι προφανή (βυθιζόμενο μίξερ). 

Αν και πολλές φορές το σκεπτικό του μεταφραστή κάνει μπαμ. Θυμάμαι περιπτώσεις υποτίτλων για τον κινηματογράφο από έναν από τους πιο γνωστούς υποτιτλιστές, ο οποίος δεν ξέρει καλά Αγγλικά και κάνει συνεχώς παρανοήσεις (κανονικός μαργαριταρεώνας). Ξέρει όμως πολύ καλά Ελληνικά κι έτσι τα μπαλώνει. Στην πιο τρανταχτή γκάφα του συγκεκριμένου που θυμάμαι, δεν κατάλαβε το Αγγλικό, αλλά επειδή έπρεπε αυτό που θα γράψει να διαβάζεται, το έστριψε, το έστριψε και στο τέλος το έχωσε. Ήταν λάθος όμως 100%. Άλλαζε ριζικά το νόημα. Αλλά σε όσους δεν ήξεραν τι έλεγε το πρωτότυπο, πέρασε απαρατήρητο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ο σκοπός του παρόντος νήματος άλλωστε είναι αμιγώς εκπαιδευτικός


Για μένα ο σκοπός του νήματος είναι αμιγώς ψυχαγωγικός και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει τόσο ενδελεχής ανάλυση στο "Playground". Γι' αυτό κι επανέρχομαι με τους αγαπημένους μας φίλους της Καθημερινής:

Εμφατική νίκη ενός μετριοπαθούς σοσιαλιστή







Emphatic στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση σημαίνει ξεκάθαρη. "Standing out in a striking and clearly defined way" που λέει κι ένα λεξικό. Μου θέλετε κι εκόνομιστ, τρομάρα σας.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Για μένα ο σκοπός του νήματος είναι αμιγώς ψυχαγωγικός και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει τόσο ενδελεχής ανάλυση στο "Playground".


Ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο nickel:


nickel said:


> Tο νήμα αυτό δεν έχει σκοπό να στήσουμε στον τοίχο μεταφραστές, υποτιτλιστές, κανάλια, εκδοτικούς οίκους, αλλά να δείξουμε τις λούμπες στο δρόμο του μεταφραστή: κοιτάξτε πού πήγε και γκρεμοτσακίστηκε ο συνάδελφος και προσέξτε τι θα κάνετε άμα βρείτε την ίδια παγίδα στο δρόμο σας. *Αναπόφευκτα γελάμε καμιά φορά (και ποιος δεν έχει γελάσει με κάποιον που παίρνει μια μεγαλόπρεπη τούμπα στο χιόνι — μετά σκεφτόμαστε ότι μάλλον θα πόνεσε)*, οπωσδήποτε δεν θα θέλαμε να βρεθούμε εμείς στη θέση του και, καμιά φορά, οργιζόμαστε με το πάθημά του (μα δεν έβλεπες κι εσύ, βρε παιδί μου; ήταν ανάγκη να τρέχεις με διακόσια στις λακκούβες;).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2009)

Δηλαδή δεν μπορούμε να μαθαίνουμε με το χαμόγελο; :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2009)

Μια που λέτε για υποτιτλιστές στην Ελλάδα, να πω την εμπειρία μου (του θεατή) από το ευρωπαϊκό σινεμά (με υπότιτλους!!!!) στο ΗΒ. Οι πιο πολλές ξένες ταινίες που παίζονται εδώ είναι γαλλικές. Οι περισσότερες έχουν υποτιτλιστεί για την εδώ αγορά, άλλες για την αμερικανική (και συνήθως είναι πιο προσεγμένες). Θα ασχοληθώ με τις πρώτες. 
Έχω πάει στο σινεμά με φίλους που δεν μιλάνε γαλλικά και είναι έρμαια του υποτιτλιστή και δεν έχουν καταλάβει τίποτα από την ταινία. Εγώ λίγο ακούω, λίγο διαβάζω, βγαίνει νόημα. Με αποτέλεσμα να είμαι πάντα με την απορία, αυτοί οι ασιάτες σεναριογράφοι έχουν τόσο μεγάλο βάθος σκέψης που είναι ασύλληπτα τα λόγια των ηρώων; Οι Ρωσσοι φιλοσοφούν τόσο πολύ ακόμα και στις κωμωδίες; Τόσο βαθυστόχαστα σε σημείο κουλτούρα να φύγουμε είναι τα έργα των Σκανδιναβών;

Και νομίζω εδώ βρίσκεται ένα μέρος του φαινομένου να θεωρείται ακαταλαβίστικο οτιδήποτε δεν είναι αγγλόφωνο. Στην Ελλάδα δεν πρόκειται να αρχίσουν να αποφεύγουν τα υποτιτλισμένα γενικά, αλλά κάποια προγράμματα, κάποιες σειρές κλπ που έχουν φρικτό υποτιτλισμό θα υποφέρουν και θα χάσουν θεατές άδικα. 

Και υποθέτω και εδώ οι υποτιτλιστές δουλεύουν σε άθλιες συνθήκες, με λίγα χρήματα κλπ. Ακόμα χειρότερα, κάποιες ταινίες έχουν υποτιτλιστεί στη χώρα προέλευσής τους από το αντίστοιχο του παιδιού του καφετζή που έχει λόουερ άρα μπορεί να μεταφράσει ΠΡΟΣ τα αγγλικά. Παρόμοιο φαινόμενο με τη μετάφραση κινέζικων οδηγιών χρήσης. 

Μ' αυτά ήθελα να πώ ότι τελικά δεν είναι πουθενά ρόδινα τα πράγματα. Αλλά πολλή ανεκτικότητα στα λάθη διώχνει τον θεατή. 

Και λίγη προπαγάνδα : το _εξαιρετικό_ γαλλικό σήριαλ Engrenages, που όπου το πετύχετε δείτε το, το BBC το δείχνει υποτιτλισμένο και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω παρατηρήσει το φαινόμενο του σινεμά, να είναι δηλαδή οι υπότιτλοι ακαταλαβίστικοι. Και είναι γεμάτο δικαστικούς όρους που δεν έχουν απόλυτη αντιστοιχία στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2009)

SBE said:


> Kαι υποθέτω και εδώ οι υποτιτλιστες δουλεύουν σε άθλιες συνθήκες, με λίγα χρηματα κλπ. Ακόμα χειρότερα, κάποιες ταινίες έχουν υποτιτλιστει στη χώρα προέλευσής τους από το αντίστοιχο του παιδιού του καφετζή που έχει λόουερ άρα μπορέι να μεταφράσει ΠΡΟΣ τα αγγλικά. Παρόμοιο φαινόμενο με τη μετάφραση κινεζικων οδηγιών χρησης.



Εγώ απ' όσο ξέρω, οι υποτιτλιστές στην Ευρώπη αμείβονται πάρα πολύ καλά. Καμία σχέση με εδώ, εκτός κι αν τα πράγματα άλλαξαν τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια. Αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι αν είναι, ο κόσμος που προσλαμβάνεται να κάνει υποτιτλισμό στην Ελλάδα, πολύ απλά δεν ξέρει Αγγλικά (αναφέρομαι στην συγκεκριμένη αγορά). Τελεία και παύλα. Και αυτό είναι αδικαιολόγητο και απαράδεκτο. Και δεν μιλάμε για ψιλολάθη ή slips of the tongue (ούτως ή άλλως, εγώ είμαι υπερανεκτικός με τέτοια πράγματα). Οι εταιρείες βγάζουν υπεραρκετά λεφτά για να μπορούν να πληρώσουν έναν καλό επαγγελματία. Απλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει. Λέγεται "μεγιστοποίηση του κέρδους". Άλλωστε, βρε αδερφέ, όλοι όσοι πάνε σινεμά, μιλάνε Αγγλικά. Λίγα Αγγλικά από εδώ, λίγο η εικόνα, λίγο ο υπότιτλος και ιδού, έγινε η δουλειά! 

Εγώ όμως που πληρώνω 8 ζεστά ευρώ για να δω μια ταινία, απαιτώ να την δω σωστά. Και όχι με την ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία που πλήττει τους υπότιτλους σήμερα. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί εξαιρετικοί επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές που ψάχνουν για δουλειά και που θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν τη δουλειά, αν οι εταιρειούλες αποφάσιζαν να μειώσουν τα υπερκέρδη τους στον ελάχιστο βαθμό που προστάζει ο επαγγελματισμός και ο σεβασμός απέναντι στο θεατή.

Πλέον δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει δικαιολογία γι' αυτό το απαράδεκτο φαινόμενο που διογκώνεται μέρα με τη μέρα και που πλέον έχει περάσει και στο σινεμά (γιατί παλιά περιοριζόταν κυρίως στα DVD και τα βίντεο).


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ απ' όσο ξέρω, οι υποτιτλιστές στην Ευρώπη αμείβονται πάρα πολύ καλά.



Δεν ξέρω γι' αυτό είπα υποθέτω. Πάντως, από το γαλλόφωνο σινεμά η εντύπωσή μου είναι αυτή που είπα. Και η διαφορά φαίνεται στον υποτιτλιστή του BBC που είναι πολύ καλύτερος. 

Από την άλλη στην Ελλάδα είναι τόσο γενικευμένο το φαινόμενο που χρειάζεται σίγουρα να κάνουν κάτι οι επαγγελματίες του είδους. Το πρόβλημα είναι όμως ότι μόνο οι σπουδές και τα χαρτιά δε φτάνουν για να εγγυηθούν καλή δουλειά, κι αυτός που προσλαμβάνει θα προσλάβει με βάση τα χαρτιά και τις σπουδές. Αν μπορεί να ελέγξει ο ίδιος τη δουλειά ΟΚ, αν όχι θα πρέπει να εμπιστευτεί κάποιον άλλο για τον έλεγχο, που του έδειξε κι αυτός χαρτιά και σπουδές. Και μη μου πείτε ότι είναι αδύνατο να έχει τα σωστά χαρτιά και να μην ξέρεις.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2009)

SBE said:


> [...] κι αυτός που προσλαμβάνει θα προσλάβει με βάση τα χαρτιά και τις σπουδές. Αν μπορεί να ελέγξει ο ίδιος τη δουλειά ΟΚ, αν όχι θα πρέπει να εμπιστευτεί κάποιον άλλο για τον έλεγχο, [...]


Θα προσλάβει βάσει χαρτιών; Όχι. Θα ελέγξει; Εμ... ούτε :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ όμως που πληρώνω 8 ζεστά ευρώ για να δω μια ταινία, απαιτώ να την δω σωστά. Και όχι με την ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία που πλήττει τους υπότιτλους σήμερα. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί εξαιρετικοί επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές που ψάχνουν για δουλειά και που θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν τη δουλειά, αν οι εταιρειούλες αποφάσιζαν να μειώσουν τα υπερκέρδη τους στον ελάχιστο βαθμό που προστάζει ο επαγγελματισμός και ο σεβασμός απέναντι στο θεατή.


Αυτή τη στιγμή η εικόνα του υποτιτλισμού των κινηματογραφικών ταινιών είναι ακόμα πιο συγκεχυμένη απ' ό,τι πριν από 10 χρόνια. Τότε, μιλούσαμε για ένα κύκλωμα ελάχιστων, μετρημένων στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού μεταφραστών, που δεν άφηναν άλλον να μπει στο κύκλωμα. Καλοί, κακοί, αυτοί ήταν. Τώρα υπάρχουν κάτι περίεργες εταιρείες, που στην πραγματικότητα είναι εργαστήρια επεξεργασίας των ταινιών, οι οποίες βάζουν άτομα απροσδιόριστων προσόντων να κάνουν τους μεταφραστές. Εκεί έχω δει σημεία και τέρατα. Και ποιος τους επιτρέπει να το κάνουν αυτό; Κάποιες εταιρείες διανομής, φυσικά, που αναθέτουν σ' αυτό το εργαστήριο όχι μόνο την επεξεργασία, αλλά και τον υποτιτλισμό εν λευκώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2009)

Βοηθήστε με, γιατί ίσως φταίνε τα ανεπαρκή ελληνικά μου. Δεύτερη φορά σήμερα άκουσα τον κύριο Λοβέρδο να λέει «είμαστε [σινιδί]» και εγώ υποθέτω ότι λέει κάτι που θα έγραφε «είμαστε συνειδοί», κάτι που έχει φτιάξει από τη «συνείδηση» (=επίγνωση) και θέλει να πει ότι «έχουμε συνείδηση της σοβαρότητας της κατάστασης / επίγνωση των προβλημάτων κ.τ.ό.». Βάζω στο γκουγκλ τη λέξη να δω μήπως είναι καμιά καινούργια μόδα, κανένας νεκραναστημένος τύπος, αλλά δεν βρίσκω τίποτα και αρχίζω να φοβάμαι μήπως φταίω εγώ που δεν έχω ούτε γνώση ούτε επίγνωση. Μήπως θέλει να πει «είμαι συνειδώς» («είμαστε συνειδότες»); Αλλά κι αυτό, δεν το αφήνει καλύτερα εκεί που το βρήκα κι εγώ; (Στα λεξικά της αρχαίας.)


----------



## stathis (Oct 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Βοηθήστε με, γιατί ίσως φταίνε τα ανεπαρκή ελληνικά μου. Δεύτερη φορά σήμερα άκουσα τον κύριο Λοβέρδο να λέει «είμαστε [σινιδί]»


Μπα, η ανεπαρκής ακοή σου φταίει. «Είμαστε [πρασινιδί]» λέει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2009)

Στη σειρά Ripley's στο κανάλι Μακεδονία, μια αναφορά σε «472 ounces of gold» έγινε στον υπότιτλο... «472 ίντσες χρυσού»!  Ουγγιές βρε, ουγγιές...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Στη σειρά Ripley's στο κανάλι Μακεδονία, μια αναφορά σε «472 ounces of gold» έγινε στον υπότιτλο... «472 ίντσες χρυσού»!  Ουγγιές βρε, ουγγιές...


Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά. Κάποιοι υποτιτλιστές έχουν τέτοιο διαζύγιο με τις φυσικές επιστήμες (και τα μαθηματικά) που γι' αυτούς όλες οι μονάδες μέτρησης είναι ένας αχταρμάς χωρίς νόημα και χωρίς καμιά διαφορά μεταξύ τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Για μένα ο σκοπός του νήματος είναι αμιγώς ψυχαγωγικός και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει τόσο ενδελεχής ανάλυση στο "Playground". Γι' αυτό κι επανέρχομαι με τους αγαπημένους μας φίλους της Καθημερινής:
> 
> Εμφατική νίκη ενός μετριοπαθούς σοσιαλιστή
> 
> Emphatic στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση σημαίνει ξεκάθαρη. "Standing out in a striking and clearly defined way" που λέει κι ένα λεξικό. Μου θέλετε κι εκόνομιστ, τρομάρα σας.



Και γι' αυτό πρέπει να λέμε ένα μπράβο σε όποιον μαθαίνει και βελτιώνει το λεξιλόγιό του:
Εμφατικό μήνυμα ενόψει μπαράζ!


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Στη σειρά Ripley's στο κανάλι Μακεδονία, μια αναφορά σε «472 ounces of gold» έγινε στον υπότιτλο... «472 ίντσες χρυσού»!  Ουγγιές βρε, ουγγιές...



Μα πώς κάνετε έτσι; Και η _ίντσα_ από το λατινικό _uncia_ (=δωδεκατημόριο) βγαίνει. ΜΤΕ (=με την ευκαιρία, παρεμπ), κάποια στιγμή να συμφωνήσουμε αν θα γράφουμε _*ουγγιά*_ (σύμφωνα με ΛΚΝ και Κριαρά, «ιστορική» ορθογραφία) ή *ουγκιά* (ΛΝΕΓ, Μείζον) σύμφωνα με την προσαρμοσμένη ορθογραφία των δανείων (όπως π.χ. banco, πάγκος).

Στο ίδιο μοτίβο παραπόνων: η ταινία (_Recount_) έχει να κάνει με το εκλογικό πραξικόπημα στη Φλόριντα που εξασφάλισε την τελική επικράτηση του Μπους το 2000, παρότι σε εθνικό επίπεδο ο Αλ Γκορ είχε 500.000 περισσότερες ψήφους — 543,895 για την ακρίβεια. Και, ναι, ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν έχει σημασία, και προφανώς το ίδιο σκέφτηκε και ο μεταφραστής / η μεταφράστρια, που τις έκανε 50.000. Είναι η γνωστή κακή σχέση με τα μηδενικά, όπου το «twelve hundred» εύκολα γίνεται «δώδεκα χιλιάδες» και οι αστρικές αποστάσεις δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν γίνουν πλανητικές. Αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη ταινία το «τι πενήντα, τι πεντακόσιες χιλιάδες» για τις ψήφους του Γκορ μού φάνηκε χειρότερο από το «τι Πλαστήρας, τι Παπάγος».


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2009)

Στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης (που άλλοτε υπέγραφε τη στήλη της Πανδώρας στο Βήμα) γράφει:

«Εκ’ των έσω»

Προσέχοντας τη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα, διακινδυνεύω να πω ότι βλέπω την κάμψη του μορφωτικού επιπέδου της γλωσσικής μας κοινότητας από τα λάθη στις μεταφράσεις των ντοκιμαντέρ, που μεταδίδει η τηλεόραση. Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι τα συχνότερα λάθη είναι πραγματολογικά. Ο μεταφραστής αγνοεί ολόκληρα κομμάτια της ιστορίας. Ακόμη χειρότερα, δεν τα έχει ποτέ γνωρίσει στη μητρική γλώσσα του, στην οποία και μεταφράζει. Ετσι, τοπωνύμια ελληνικά και ξένα, καθώς και ονόματα ιστορικών προσώπων, αποδίδονται συνήθως με τη μεταγραφή στην ελληνική της φωνητικής απόδοσης του ονόματος στην ξένη γλώσσα. Παράδειγμα: Σε ντοκιμαντέρ γερμανικής παραγωγής (σχετικώς με κάτι μπερδεμένα θέματα για την προέλευση του Σύμπαντος, τα οποία προσωπικώς ποτέ δεν με ενδιέφεραν...) αναφέρεται το αστρικό σμήνος με το όνομα «die Pleiaden». Ο μεταφραστής δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ του για τον αστερισμό των Πλειάδων ούτε για τη μυθολογική προέλευση του ονόματος. Το μεταφράζει στους υπότιτλους ...«οι Πλεγιάντεν». Ετσι, καταλαβαίνω ότι ένα κομμάτι γνώσης χάνεται από τα ελληνικά, όπως εξελίσσεται η μορφή τους. Οπότε παύει πια να με απασχολεί ο καθημερινός καταιγισμός από ελληνικούρες και προσαρμόζομαι αδιαφορώντας. Η εξέλιξη δεν είναι απαραίτητο να σου αρέσει, σημασία έχει ότι είναι πραγματική.

Αλλά αυτό το τερατώδες που είδα στο Μετρό, την τελευταία εβδομάδα του προεκλογικού αγώνα, έκανε θρύψαλα τον κυνισμό που με προστατεύει... Επί μία εβδομάδα, τα βαγόνια του Μετρό ντυμένα με τη διαφημιστική αφίσα καλλυντικού, με το εξής σλόγκαν, τυπωμένο με μεγάλα στοιχεία, ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο από κάθε σημείο στο βαγόνι: «Ομορφιά εκ’ (sic) των έσω». Το κείμενο που ακολουθούσε από κάτω είχε αξιόλογα (μολονότι ανορθόγραφα...) δείγματα μεικτού ύφους, όπως π.χ. ότι το προϊόν «συμβάλει (sic) στη δημιουργία της τρίχας και των νυχιών». Και να βλέπεις την πρώτη ημέρα και τη δεύτερη την απόστροφο στο «εκ», ας είναι! Αλλά την τέταρτη και την πέμπτη ημέρα δεν πάει πολύ; Σημαίνει ότι το λάθος, ακόμη και σε μια μεγάλη διαφημιστική επιγραφή, δεν έχει και τόσο μεγάλη σημασία. Εχει απενοχοποιηθεί· οπότε μάλλον δεν τίθεται θέμα ούτε καν για την αξιοπρέπεια του διαφημιζομένου. Συνεπώς, δεν βλέπω λόγο ανησυχίας. Τα πράγματα είναι, ούτως ή άλλως, πολύ χειρότερα... ​
Ε, μπροστά στις... Πλεγιάντεν, το μπέρδεμα Ηρακλειδείς - Ηρακλείδες είναι πραγματολογική λεπτομέρεια...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> ΜΤΕ (=με την ευκαιρία, παρεμπ), κάποια στιγμή να συμφωνήσουμε αν θα γράφουμε _*ουγγιά*_ (σύμφωνα με ΛΚΝ και Κριαρά, «ιστορική» ορθογραφία) ή *ουγκιά* (ΛΝΕΓ, Μείζον) σύμφωνα με την προσαρμοσμένη ορθογραφία των δανείων (όπως π.χ. banco, πάγκος).


Μπα, δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει σώνει και καλά να συμφωνήσουμε. Και _ουγγιά_ και _ουγκιά_ σωστές γραφές και τελειώνουμε. :)



nickel said:


> Είναι η γνωστή κακή σχέση με τα μηδενικά, όπου το «twelve hundred» εύκολα γίνεται «δώδεκα χιλιάδες» και οι αστρικές αποστάσεις δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν γίνουν πλανητικές.


Αν έβαζα τα μισά από τα τέτοια που βλέπω σε υπότιτλους, το νήμα θα ήταν τριπλάσιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2009)

Το ΒΗΜΑgazino σήμερα έχει αφιέρωμα στο Τρεν Ζον, Train Jaune ή Κίτρινο Τρένο των Πυρηναίων. Μόνο που ο συντάκτης έκανε τόσο καλή έρευνα πριν γράψει το άρθρο, που όταν αποφασίζει να το πει με το γαλλικό του όνομα, το ονομάζει άπειρες φορές* Τρεν Ζεν*, δηλαδή το Νεαρό Τρένο. Λες και είναι καμιά δύσκολη ή δυσκολοπρόφερτη λέξη ή σαν να μην υπήρχε κανένας γύρω του που ξέρει να διαβάζει μια γαλλική λέξη.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 11, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και γι' αυτό πρέπει να λέμε ένα μπράβο σε όποιον μαθαίνει και βελτιώνει το λεξιλόγιό του:
> Εμφατικό μήνυμα ενόψει μπαράζ!



Αχ και βαχ! Ειδικά στην αθλητικογραφία ο "εμφατικός" και η "εμφατική" σκίζουν (ειδικά κάποιοι, που ξέρουν τα ψιλοαγγλικούλια τους και διαπιστώνουν ότι ο μέσος Βρετανός αθλητικογράφος το "emphatic" το έχει ψωμοτύρι, του δίνουν και καταλαβαίνει). Στο γκούγλισμα τα αποτελέσματα που βγαίνουν αφορούν στην πλειονότητά τους τα αθλητικά. Τώρα, εγώ γιατί δεν θυμάμαι (μέχρι πριν από 10, άντε 15 χρόνια) τέτοια χρήση του "εμφατικός" στα ελληνικά;


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2009)

_Εμφατικός_ όταν δεν είναι _εμφαντικός_, βέβαια. Από την Καθημερινή, πριν από δύο χρόνια:

Εμφαντική πτώση δολαρίου έναντι ευρώ


----------



## buccaneer (Oct 12, 2009)

Πριν συμφωνήσετε για το *ουγκιά* ή *ουγγιά*,
να ρωτήσω αν δέχεστε τον τύπο *ογκιά*;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2009)

Μόνο στον _Ερωτόκριτο_. Σε σημερινό κείμενο δεν θα το αναγνώριζε κανείς. (Και δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα ότι πολλοί δεν θα αναγνώριζαν ούτε την _ουγκιά_... :) )


----------



## buccaneer (Oct 12, 2009)

Ωστόσο, σε μερικές περιοχές του ελληνικού κράτους τα εγγλέζικα βάρη ήταν σε χρήση, επίσημα, μέχρι και τη δεκαετία του '50 - πολύ μετά τον Ερωτόκριτο.
Γι' αυτό το πράγμα λοιπόν, το ounce, η κοινή ονομασία ήταν ογκιά, όπως το pound λεγόταν λίτρα και το pint πίντα. Επιβιώνουν μάλιστα εκφράσεις όπως "δεν έχει μια ογκιά (ή δυο ογκιές) μυαλό". (Αλλού το μυαλό το μετράνε σε δράμια, για τον ίδιο λόγο).


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2009)

Άρα δεν μιλάς για χρονική αλλά για τοπική «απόκλιση». Παραμένει ωστόσο άγνωστος τύπος για τους πολλούς, ενώ το δράμι, που κανένας μας πια δεν θυμάται σε τι αντιστοιχεί (ούτε εγώ που το πρόλαβα, για να καταλάβεις), όλοι θα το αναγνωρίσουμε σε μια φράση όπως «δράμι μυαλό».


----------



## buccaneer (Oct 12, 2009)

Κατάλαβα, πρέπει να διεκδικήσουμε την ανεξαρτησία μας. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2009)

buccaneer said:


> Κατάλαβα, πρέπει να διεκδικήσουμε την ανεξαρτησία μας. :)



Εννοείς έτσι:





έτσι:




ή μήπως απλώς έτσι:


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 12, 2009)

Σε ντοκιμαντέρ για τη δολοφονία της τσαρικής οικογένειας μιλά για έναν αξιωματικό in the state secret police known as the Cheka guard.
Η Λεγεώνα της Τσεχοσλοβακίας


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 12, 2009)

ζζζζ
Λέει ο αφηγητής ότι "είμαστε στις 30 Απρ. 1945", αλλά ο μετφρ. το πιάνει εξαρχής για 13 και πάει πια μόνο του.
Σε δευτερόλεπτα, να και μια καρτέλα 30 April 1945, χωρίς ελληνικό υπότιτλο. Στη συνέχεια ξανακούγεται η κρίσιμη ημερομηνία (αυτοκτονία Χίτλερ) αλλά εμείς τη ζούμε στις 13. Και μέχρι τέλους 13 Απριλίου... παρά την αυριανή παρέλαση της Πρωτομαγιάς, όπως μεταφράζει σωστά σχεδόν στην ίδια φράση.


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Σε ντοκιμαντέρ για τη δολοφονία της τσαρικής οικογένειας μιλά για έναν αξιωματικό in the state secret police known as the Cheka guard.
> Η Λεγεώνα της Τσεχοσλοβακίας



Αυτό αξίζει να διατηρηθεί. Μήπως συγκράτησες κανάλι;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 12, 2009)

sarant said:


> Αυτό αξίζει να διατηρηθεί. Μήπως συγκράτησες κανάλι;


Είναι DVD, στη σειρά του BBC Ημέρες που συγκλόνισαν τον κόσμο (Δεν εννοεί μεταφραστικά)


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Είναι DVD, στη σειρά του BBC Ημέρες που συγκλόνισαν τον κόσμο (Δεν εννοεί μεταφραστικά)




Τόσο πετυχημένο μαργαριτάρι είχα καιρό να δω εδώ, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2009)

Αν έχετε δει την ταινία _Η δολοφονία του Τζέσε Τζέιμς από τον δειλό Ρόμπερτ Φορντ_ (_The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford_), με έναν υπέροχο Μπραντ Πιτ στο ρόλο του μακαρίτη, θα θυμάστε τη σκηνή στο βιντεάκι. Ο Φορντ, σε σαλούν, αναγκάζεται να ακούσει τον τραγουδιστή με την κιθάρα (στο ρόλο, ο Νικ Κέιβ, που έγραψε και τη μουσική όλης της ταινίας μαζί με τον Γουόρεν Έλις) να τραγουδάει την μπαλάντα για τον δειλό που σκότωσε τον Τζέσι Τζέιμς («Τζέσι» — δεν φταίω εγώ για το «Τζέσε»). (Στο Youtube υπάρχει όλο το σάουντρακ της ταινίας. Φίλοι του Κέιβ, σπεύσατε.)






Και η γκάφα: Μόλις κυκλοφόρησε το δεύτερο μυθιστόρημα του Κέιβ (περισσότερα εδώ ή στη biblionet) και κάποιος έγραψε το εξής βιαστικό και πρόχειρο στο αφτί του βιβλίου:
Ο Νick Cave lead singer των The Birthday Party, The Bad Seeds και των Grinderman κυριαρχεί στη μουσική σκηνή πάνω από τριάντα χρόνια. Έχει συνεργαστεί με την Κάιλι Μινόγκ και την Π. Τζέι Χάρβεϊ, καθώς και με άλλους τραγουδιστές.
Συνεργάστηκε με τον Γουόρεν Έλις για το σάουντρακ των ταινιών _The Road_ (βασισμένο στο μυθιστόρημα _Ο δρόμος_ του Κόρμακ ΜακΚάρθυ, σκηνοθεσία John Hillcoat) και _Η Δολοφονία του Τζέσε Τζέιμς_ (σκηνοθεσία Coward Robert Ford).​
Το πήρα (μετά από ενημέρωση από επισκέπτη/-σκέπτρια του Σαραντάκου) από αυτό το μπλογκ, όπου υπάρχει και απολαυστικός σχολιασμός.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 13, 2009)

Τι κουφό λάθος! Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί στο πρωτότυπο έχουν βάλει το επίθετο Coward με κεφαλαίο. Βέβαια πριν από το κεφαλαίο έχει το the.


----------



## anef (Oct 13, 2009)

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με αυτόν τον κάποιο, ένα από τα πρώτα πράγματα που πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς για τον Κέιβ είναι ότι συνεργάστηκε με την Κάιλι (ουάου!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τι κουφό λάθος! Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί στο πρωτότυπο έχουν βάλει το επίθετο Coward με κεφαλαίο. Βέβαια πριν από το κεφαλαίο έχει το the.



Φαίνεται ότι ο «εξελληνισμός» του αγγλικού άρθρου δεν περιορίζεται σε περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τι κουφό λάθος! Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί στο πρωτότυπο έχουν βάλει το επίθετο Coward με κεφαλαίο. Βέβαια πριν από το κεφαλαίο έχει το the.



Είναι title case, όλα γράφονται με κεφαλαία εκτός από τα αρθρα και τους συνδέσμους. Αλλά άλλο Χαουαρντ κι άλλο Κάουαρντ. 
Η Δολοφονία του Τζέσσυ Τζέημς απο τον Δειλό Ρόμπερτ Φορντ

Αν και στα ελληνικά ίσως λέγαμε 
Τον ΤΤ τον έφαγε μπαμπέσικα ο παλιό-ΡΦ

Μετά από αυτό που επισημαίνει η Ανεφ αναφωτιεμαι αν αξίζει να διαβάσει κανέις παραμέσα το βιβλίο.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 13, 2009)

SBE said:


> Είναι title case,



Χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα αυτό;


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα αυτό;



Φυσικά, στους τίτλους.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 13, 2009)

Ίσως στην Αμερική. Στο ΗΒ τα περισσότερα style guides δεν το συνιστούν. Αντιθέτως, απ' όσο ξέρω, προτείνουν sentence case. Όπως και να έχει, η πρώτη μου ερώτηση ήταν ρητορική. Υπονοούσα ότι ο μεταφραστής την πάτησε από απροσεξία (δεν πρόσεξε το άρθρο) και από τα κεφαλαία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2009)

Δεν θα ήταν σωστό να κρίνουμε το βιβλίο / τη μετάφραση από την προχειροδουλειά στο αφτί του βιβλίου. Κατά κανόνα, δεν ζητάνε καν από τον μεταφραστή να ρίξει μια ματιά στα κείμενα του εξωφύλλου ή των διαφημιστικών.

Και δεν μπορεί να είναι δουλειά έμπειρου μεταφραστή αυτό το τσαπατσούλικο σημείωμα. Το Κάουαρντ μπορεί να θυμίζει τον Νόελ Κάουαρντ, το title case μπορεί να μην το πρόσεξαν, το _the_ να μην τους είπε κάτι — το θέμα είναι: όταν μεταφράζεις, πρέπει, λέξη προς λέξη και φράση προς φράση, να έχεις επαφή με αυτό που μεταφράζεις, να ξέρεις ακριβώς για τι πράγμα μιλάς και πώς το λένε στη γλώσσα σου, είτε είναι ανθρωπωνύμια, είτε βουνά, είτε ζώα, είτε τίτλοι βιβλίων, είτε μέταλλα, είτε έπιπλα, είτε εργαλεία, είτε... είτε... Οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι ολιγωρία.


Περί title case:
Παρότι εδώ αναφέρει και την Guardian, στο Style guide της εφημερίδας γράφει:

Do not italicise or put in quotes titles of books, films, TV programmes, paintings, songs, albums or anything else. Words in titles take initial caps except for a, and, at for, from, in, of, the, to (except in initial position or after a colon): A Tale of Two Cities, Happy End of the World, Shakespeare in Love, Superman: The Early Years, War and Peace, Who Wants to Be a Millionaire? etc. Exception: the Review and the Observer.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 13, 2009)

Όταν η Wikipedia αναφέρεται στην Guardian, εννοεί τους τίτλους (headlines & headings) που χρησιμοποιεί η ίδια η εφημερίδα, οι οποίοι είναι sentence style. To ίδιο ισχύει και για τα BBC NEWS και τον Economist. Αντιθέτως, το Newsweek σε όλους τους τίτλους του χρησιμοποιεί title case (headline style). 

Παραδοσιακά (Oxford style), οι περισσότερες λέξεις σε τίτλους κλπ γράφονται με κεφαλαίο. Εγώ όμως ξέρω ότι αυτό τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλάζει και το λεγόμενο headline style αντικαθίσταται από το sentence style. H γενικότερη τάση είναι να χρησιμοποιούνται όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα κεφαλαία, γιατί κουράζουν και δυσχεραίνουν την ανάγνωση.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 15, 2009)

We're all on the same boat. > Είμαστε όλοι στην ίδια βάρκα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 15, 2009)

Σιγά σιγά πάντως αρμενίζει και η εγγλέζικη βαρκούλα στα νερά μας, εκτός από τα καζάνια του διαβόλου.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2009)

Η ΝΕΤ αναγγέλλει με τρέιλερ την αυριανή εκπομπή του Σεραφείμ Φυντανίδη, που θα συζητήσει με τον κ. Ασκητή για τη σεξουαλική αγωγή στα σχολεία και τα *αφροδισιακά *νοσήματα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Η ΝΕΤ αναγγέλλει με τρέιλερ την αυριανή εκπομπή του Σεραφείμ Φυντανίδη, που θα συζητήσει με τον κ. Ασκητή για τη σεξουαλική αγωγή στα σχολεία και τα *αφροδισιακά *νοσήματα.


Τους ανέβηκε η λίμπιντο με την έκθεση της *Τζι* Πι Μόργκαν


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2009)

Gee whiz! Δεν ήξερα ότι, εκτός από μύδια, στρείδια και διάφορα μπαχαρικά, υπάρχουν και νοσήματα αφροδισιακά! 
Και πού τα κολλάμε τα ένσημα αυτά τα αισχρά και σατανικά πράματα;
Κι ένα κάπως σχετικό γιουτουμπάκι, βέβαια (thank God it's Friday που έχω κέφια):


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2009)

daeman said:


> Δεν ήξερα ότι [...] υπάρχουν και νοσήματα αφροδισιακά!


Ο βλάσφημος:
Υπάρχουν και... θεία πάθη.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2009)

Πάνω σε συσκευασία γύρης μελισσών εισαγόμενης από την Ισπανία, μεταξύ ορθογραφικών και άλλων λαθών:

Αν η γύρη είναι κλειστή, κρατάει για τρία χρόνια.
Αν η γύρη είναι ανοιχτή, κρατάει στο ψυγείο για τρεις μήνες.

Ήταν τόσο προφανές και έκδηλο ότι αυτός που το είχε μεταφράσει δεν ήταν φυσικός ομιλητής των Ελληνικών, που μού ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 17, 2009)

Από το DVD της ταινίας The International:

The IBBC has purchased billions of dollars worth of Silkworm missiles from the People’s Republic of China which they have presold to clients in the Middle East. Contingent upon the missiles being equipped with VOLCON guidance systems.

...ως αντίμετρα των πυραύλων εξοπλισμένων με σύστημα VOLCON.

Φυσικά, το διαβάζεις και δεν βγάζεις νόημα. Είναι που είναι μπερδεμένη η ταινία...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 17, 2009)

Στην ίδια ταινία και μετάφραση το πασίγνωστο Μουσείο Γκουγκενχάιμ, μεταφράζεται ως "η Γκουγκενχάιμ". Αυτό δε εφόσον έχει παρέλθει ολόκληρη σκηνή που διαδραματίζεται σ' αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2009)

*κληρονομώ κάτι από τον πατέρα μου - κληροδοτώ κάτι στα παιδιά μου*

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η διαφορά στη χρήση των δύο ρημάτων παραμένει. Δηλαδή, όταν ο εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ κ. Πεταλωτής (που είναι και δικηγόρος), μιλάει για την πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση που «κληρονόμησε η Νέα Δημοκρατία στο ΠΑΣΟΚ» (βραδινό δελτίο Mega, 16/10/09), κάνει λάθος και θα έπρεπε να πει «κληροδότησε». Τα λεξικά δεν αφήνουν καμιά αμφιβολία. Και αν κυκλοφορεί λαθολόγιο που δεν περιέχει το δίδυμο, πείτε μου. Όμως, η έλξη τού «μας κληρονόμησε» είναι ακατανίκητη. Και θα το ακούμε συχνά αυτές τις μέρες. Ευτυχώς, αν κατάλαβα καλά από κάποιο δελτίο, δεν θα παίξει πολύ το «παραλάβαμε καμένη γη». Κάτι είναι κι αυτό. Ξέρετε από πόσα *«καμμένη» γλιτώσαμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2009)

Είδα χτες τη χαριτωμένη ταινιούλα _Τζούλι και Τζούλια_. Ο υποτιτλισμός πολύ καλός, αφού βέβαια είχε γίνει από εμπειρότατο επαγγελματία. Πώς δικαιολογούνται, λοιπόν τα παρακάτω κραυγαλέα λάθη;

Το _900 square feet_ αποδόθηκε _300 τετρ. μέτρα_. Όταν πρόκειται δε για ένα άθλιο διαμέρισμα στο Κουίνς, που το βλέπουμε σ' όλη την ταινία, με μια κουζινούλα δύο επί δύο, ένα λίβινγκ-ρουμ και μια κρεβατοκάμαρα, πού κολλάνε τα 300 τετραγωνικά;
Υπόδειξη: Όταν θέλουμε να μετατρέψουμε τα τετραγωνικά πόδια σε τετραγωνικά μέτρα και μας είναι δύσκολο να πολλαπλασιάσουμε με το 0,09 όπως είναι το σωστό, ας κόψουμε τουλάχιστον ένα μηδενικό και είμαστε κατά προσέγγιση σωστοί: τα 900 sq. feet γίνεται 90 τετραγωνικά μέτρα περίπου, ή 81 ακριβώς.

Το novel αποδόθηκε _διήγημα_. Όταν γίνεται ολόκληρη συζήτηση ότι η πρωταγωνίστρια δικαιούται να λέγεται συγγραφέας αφού έχει γράψει μυθιστόρημα, πώς γίνεται ξανά και ξανά να διαβάζουμε "έχεις γράψει διήγημα";

Και τέλος το pastries αποδόθηκε _ζυμαρικά_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πόσες φορές μας έχουν απασχολήσει τα εις -ής, αλλά επανάληψη μήτηρ μαθήσεως (): Ο αστεροειδής, _του αστεροειδούς_ — όχι _του *αστεροειδή_.

ΥΓ #1: Έχοντας μάθει ότι -ής > -ούς, δεν το παρακάνουμε: _του *επικεφαλούς_. :)
ΥΓ #2: Μάλλον αναπόφευκτο είναι, αργά ή γρήγορα, και ν' αλλάξουμε το κλιτικό πρότυπο ώστε να προβλέπει (και) γενική -ή, και να κάνουμε επίθετο τον _επικεφαλής_.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 19, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Και τέλος το pastries αποδόθηκε _ζυμαρικά_.



Αυτό μού θύμισε μια άλλη ταινία όπου το bakery αποδιδόταν επίμονα ως ζαχαροπλαστείο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2009)

Δεν θα θεωρούσα ότι είναι εντελώς άστοχο καμιά φορά το bakery να αποδοθεί ως ζαχαροπλαστείο, δεδομένου ότι σε κάποιες χώρες δεν συναντάς και πολλά ζαχαροπλαστεία, στους φούρνους αγοράζεις τα γλυκά (ή στο σουπερμάρκετ).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 19, 2009)

To πρόβλημα είναι ότι στους φούρνους (bakeries) μαζί με τα λοιπά αρτοποιήματα βρίσκεις και γλυκά, αλλά όχι μόνο γλυκά (όπως στα ζαχαροπλαστεία (confectioneries)).


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 19, 2009)

Δεν θα πω πού και πότε γιατί οι συγκεκριμένοι υπότιτλοι ήταν ερασιτεχνικοί, άρα απλήρωτοι, άρα δεν έχω καμία απαίτηση ποιότητας. Μου φάνηκε πολύ αστείο όμως που ο Jiminy Cricket έγινε "γήπεδο μίνι κρίκετ". ;)


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν ξέρω πόσες φορές μας έχουν απασχολήσει τα εις -ής, αλλά επανάληψη μήτηρ μαθήσεως (): Ο αστεροειδής, _του αστεροειδούς_ — όχι _του *αστεροειδή_.



Μερικοί από εμάς διαφωνούμε σ' αυτό, ιδίως όταν (όπως εδώ) το επίθετο έχει ουσιαστικοποιηθεί. Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι και η παρά λίγο σχολική γραμματική του Γυμνασίου το παραδέχεται.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 21, 2009)

Διαβάζω εδώ το σχόλιο του Γεωργουσόπουλου όσον αφορά την πιθανότητα λογοκρισίας της παράστασης του Παπαϊωάννου:

_«Ντροπή του, όποιος σκεφτεί βρώμικα γι΄ αυτό»_

Κι αναρωτιέμαι: πέρα από το ωμέγα στο _βρώμικα_, η έκφραση αυτή δεν είναι καραμπινάτος αγγλισμός; Ή μόνο εμένα μού φαίνεται;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 21, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> _«Ντροπή του, όποιος σκεφτεί βρώμικα γι΄ αυτό»_
> 
> Κι αναρωτιέμαι: πέρα από το ωμέγα στο _βρώμικα_, η έκφραση αυτή δεν είναι καραμπινάτος αγγλισμός; Ή μόνο εμένα μού φαίνεται;



Και, μάλιστα, με γαλλικές ρίζες: "Honni soit qui mal y pense".


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 21, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Και, μάλιστα, με γαλλικές ρίζες: "Honni soit qui mal y pense".



To γνωρίζω πολύ καλά το περίφημο Honni soit qui mal y pense, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση με το περιστατικό που περιγράφει ο Γεωργουσόπουλος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2009)

Είναι καραμπινάτη μετάφραση του γαλλικού πρωτοτύπου Honi soit qui mal y pense (με ένα n honi, είναι η ορθογραφια του τότε) Η φραση είναι το σύνθημα του Τάγματος της Καλτσοδέτας και στα αγγλκά αποδίδεται συνήθως Shame be to him who thinks ill of it. Αλλά εγώ πιστέυω ότι μετράει για γαλλισμός, όχι αγγλισμός.

Και δε μου κάθεται καθόλου καλά το "ντροπή του όποιος" (βεβαίως δε μου αρέσουν και τα όσους όλοι). 
Γιαίτ δνε το έκαναν φτου σας ξεφτυλες που πάει ο νους σας μόνο στο πονηρό;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 21, 2009)

Ναι, με τη διαφορά ότι το honi soit qui mal y pense ουδεμία σχέση είχε με τη βασίλισσα Ελισσάβετ. Ή με dirty minds.


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2009)

Πώς δεν έχει σχέση; Η Ελισάβετ έιναι αρχηγός του Τάγματος της Καλτσοδέτας, όπως και όλοι οι μονάρχες πριν από αυτήν. Κι η φραση πρωτοακούστηκε σαν παρατήρηση στα πονηρά μυαλά της εποχής του Εδουάρδου του Τρίτου, ο οποίος μάζεψε την καλτσοδέτα και έιπε σε αυτούς που γέλαγαν εις βάρος της άτυχης κυρίας που της είχε φύγει η καλτσοδέτα "ντροπή σας ρεμάλια που το μυαλό σας όλο στο πονηρό πάει". Αυτοί γέλαγαν γιατι ο βασιλιάς είχε δέσει την καλτσοδέτα στο δικό του πόδι. Και ποιός ξέρει τι πονηρό θα σκέφτηκαν.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 21, 2009)

SBE said:


> Η φραση είναι το σύνθημα του Τάγματος της Καλτσοδέτας και στα αγγλκά αποδίδεται συνήθως shame be to him who thinks evil of this. Αλλά εγώ πιστέυω ότι μετράει για γαλλισμός, όχι αγγλισμός.



Θαρρώ πως το τάγμα αυτό το λέμε "της Περικνημίδας".
Επίσης, υπάρχει και μια άλλη, πιο πεζή, εξήγηση για το πώς καθιερώθηκε η φράση, πέρα από το χορευτικό ατύχημα της παρτενέρ του Εδουάρδου του Γ΄: η φράση αφορούσε το ότι ο Άγγλος βασιλιάς διεκδικούσε και το γαλλικό στέμμα (βρισκόμαστε στα χρόνια του εκατονταετούς πολέμου, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 21, 2009)

Το ανέκδοτο του Γεωργουσόπουλου αναφέρεται στην Ελισάβετ Ι. Ιστορικά ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το honi soit qui mal y pense.

Αλλά ακόμα κι αν η αναφορά ήταν στο διαβόητο "honni soit qui mal y pense" και πάλι με μεγάλη δυσκολία θα το μεταφράζαμε ως «Ντροπή του, όποιος σκεφτεί βρώμικα γι΄ αυτό».


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 21, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το ανέκδοτο του Γεωργουσόπουλου αναφέρεται στην Ελισάβετ Ι. Ιστορικά ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το honi soit qui mal y pense.
> 
> Αλλά ακόμα κι αν η αναφορά ήταν στο διαβόητο "honni soit qui mal y pense" και πάλι με μεγάλη δυσκολία θα το μεταφράζαμε ως «Ντροπή του, όποιος σκεφτεί βρώμικα γι΄ αυτό».



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Αμβρόσιο όσον αφορά την αστοχία της παραατιθέμενης μετάφρασης. Από την άλλη, νομίζω ότι ο Κ.Γ. αναφέρθηκε στην Ελισσάβετ την Α΄ εκ παραδρομής (κοινώς ... πιάστηκε αδιάβαστος).


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Θαρρώ πως το τάγμα αυτό το λέμε "της Περικνημίδας".



Έχεις δίκιο, το έιχα ξεχάσει, δε διαβάζω πλέον στα ελληνικά ιπποτικα μυθιστορήματα. 
Ο Γεωργουσόπουλος τα έχει μπερδέψει, δεν υπήρξε ποτέ τέτοιο ανέκδοτο και οι ομοιότητές του με την ιστορία του παράσημου είναι τόσο εμφανείς που κάνει νιάου νιάου τι εγινε στο μυαλό του (του Γεωργουσόπουλου).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 21, 2009)

Ασχέτως του αν υπήρξε μπέρδεμα με τις βασίλισσες (μέχρι η Ελισάβετ ΙΙ ανακατεύτηκε στην ιστορία), τις καλτσοδέτες και τις περικνημίδες, συμφωνείτε με την αρχική μου παρατήρηση ότι το "σκέφτομαι βρόμικα" είναι αγγλισμός; 

Γαλλισμός δεν είναι πάντως γιατί το "qui mal y pense" (αν αυτή είναι η φράση στην οποία αναφέρεται) με δυσκολία θα το μεταφράζαμε "όποιος σκέφτεται ...βρώμικα".


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2009)

Χαίρετε.

Για να το βγάλουμε από τη μέση: Το «σκέφτεσαι βρόμικα» δεν είναι καλά ελληνικά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι αγγλισμός ή γαλλισμός. Μπορεί πάντως να συνδυαστεί με το «μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι».

Η μετάφραση τού _Honi soit qui mal y pense_ είναι φτιαγμένη στο γόνατο, αλλά και την όλη ιστορία δεν έκανε τον κόπο ο Γ. να την τσεκάρει, π.χ. εδώ.

Ο Πάπυρος και το διαδίκτυο έχουν και την απόδοση «Ερρέτω ο κακά βουλευόμενος / βουλόμενος», βασισμένη στην εκδοχή που λέει και η W «Evil to him who evil thinks». Κάτι αντίστοιχα λόγιο για τη σημασία «Ντροπή σε όσους κάνουν πονηρές σκέψεις» δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 21, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, γιατί χάρη στο θέμα που ανακίνησε ο Αμβρόσιος "έβγαλα" και την ανάρτηση της ημέρας: http://rogerios.wordpress.com/2009/10/21/honi-soit-qui-mal-y-pense/.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2009)

Ένας μαθητής της Α' Λυκείου κοκορεύεται ότι έχει κοινωνική δράση με επισκέψεις σε οίκους ευγηρίας και λέει:
I read to seniors after school.
Κι ο αφηρημένος μεταφραστής:
Διαβάζω κάποιους της Τρίτης στα μαθήματα.
Τώρα, πώς είναι δυνατόν ο μαθητής της Α' Λυκείου να "διαβάζει" μαθητές της Γ' Τάξης στα μαθήματα; 

Άσε που το _read to someone_ δεν σημαίνει _διαβάζω κάποιον_, δηλαδή του κάνω φροντιστήριο, αλλά απλούστατα _διαβάζω *σε *κάποιον_ -- που ίσως για κάποιους λόγους δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει μόνος του.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2009)

*Μ' ένα παράπονο*

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο από το tvxs σε πολύ πολύ κακή μετάφραση.



> Η εκστρατεία των Donovans είναι εμπνευσμένη *από ένα παράπονο*, σύμφωνα με το οποίο η Shell έκλεψε πνευματική ιδιοκτησία από την εταιρεία εμπορίας της. Τα *νομικά νομοσχέδια* (εννοεί οι αμοιβές των δικηγόρων) από τέσσερις δικαστικές υποθέσεις στη δεκαετία του 1990 σχεδόν *σακάτεψαν* (ασχολίαστο) τους δυο άνδρες. Η Shell διερευνηθεί πλήρως τους ισχυρισμούς των Donovans , και το 1999, συμφώνησε σε μια « ειρηνευτική συμφωνία » σύμφωνα με την οποία *οι *Donovans *πήρε *ένα άγνωστο ποσό. Ωστόσο, η πληρωμή ήταν πολύ μικρότερη από το 1 εκατ. λίρες που αρχικά επιδίωξαν. Οι Donovans ισχυρίζονται πως η Shell παραβίασε τότε την συμφωνία τους μιλώντας στο κοινό σχετικά με την υπόθεση. Η Shell αρνείται την παραβίαση οποιουδήποτε μέρος της συμφωνίας με τους Donovans.



Το πρωτότυπο εδώ.



> The Donovans' campaign was prompted by a grievance over claims that Shell stole intellectual property from their marketing company. The legal bills from four court cases in the 1990s almost crippled the two men. Shell fully investigated the Donovans' claims, and in 1999 agreed a "peace deal" under which the pair got an undisclosed sum. However, the payment was far less than the £1m they wanted. The Donovans claim Shell then breached the agreement by talking publicly about the case. Shell denies breaching any part of the agreement with the Donovans.



Το grievance φυσικά είναι καταγγελία. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η μετάφραση έγινε με μεταφραστήρι και μετά την επιμελήθηκε κάποιος. Όχι και πολύ καλά, από ό,τι φαίνεται...


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η μετάφραση έγινε με μεταφραστήρι και μετά την επιμελήθηκε κάποιος. Όχι και πολύ καλά, από ό,τι φαίνεται...


Καλημέρα. Το πρώτο χέρι (παρακάτω, με εμετί) έγινε με google translate, φαίνεται στις λεπτομέρειες. Το δεύτερο χέρι έγινε με το ένα μάτι στις γλίσχρες αποδοχές και με κανένα μάτι σε λεξικό.
Η εκστρατεία Donovans »είναι εμπνευσμένο από ένα παράπονο πάνω ισχυρίζεται ότι η Shell έκλεψε την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία από την εταιρεία εμπορίας τους. Η νομική νομοσχέδια από τέσσερις δικαστικές υποθέσεις στη δεκαετία του 1990 σχεδόν ανάπηρος των δύο ανδρών. Κέλυφος διερευνηθεί πλήρως τους ισχυρισμούς των Donovans », και το 1999, συμφώνησε σε μια« ειρηνευτική συμφωνία »σύμφωνα με την οποία το ζεύγος πήρε ένα άγνωστο ποσό. Ωστόσο, η πληρωμή ήταν πολύ μικρότερη από το £ 1 εκ. που ήθελαν. Ο ισχυρισμός Donovans Shell παραβίασε τη συμφωνία, στη συνέχεια μιλώντας στο κοινό σχετικά με την υπόθεση. Η Shell αρνείται την παραβίαση κάθε μέρος της συμφωνίας με την Donovans.​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Έχοντας μάθει ότι -ής > -ούς, δεν το παρακάνουμε: _του *επικεφαλούς_. :)


Ρε παιδιά, υπάρχει επίθετο _*η ομαλής*_, ώστε να δίνει γεν. ενικ. *της ομαλούς*;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2009)

Χαχαχα, έπιασες λαβράκι! Τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά είναι "επίσημης" μορφής, με αποκορύφωμα αυτό:
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/intcoop/acp/91_01/pdf/pr_eco_bru04_a_el.pdf
Συγχαρητήρια στους συντάκτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

Είδες αν βασίζεσαι μόνο στον Ορθογράφο του Word τι παθαίνεις;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

Πάρτε κι άλλο ένα: Παρόλο που ο πληθυντικός τού επιθέτου _το οξύ_ είναι _τα οξέα_, πολλοί κατά τ' άλλα σοβαροί κι έγκυροι ιστότοποι (και εφημερίδες — όπως π.χ. εκεί όπου εγώ το πρόσεξα αρχικά) προτιμούν να μιλάνε για *_οξεία προβλήματα_... σε βαθμό που τα λάθος είναι όσα και τα σωστά (_οξέα προβλήματα_).


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2009)

Στη νέα ελληνική η μετοχή _*υποφαινόμενος*_ ξέρουμε ότι σημαίνει «ο υπογεγραμμένος» και ότι συχνά τη χρησιμοποιούμε σαν μια έμμεση αναφορά στην αφεντιά μας. Ο υποφαινόμενος στο παρόν κείμενο είμαι εγώ, κι ας μην το _*υπο*_γράφω.

Μου άρεσε στο κείμενο των Νέων με τη γαργαλιστική φωτογραφία γυμνής θαυμάστριας ο «ευσεβής πόθος» της (ελπίζω) συντάκτριας / μεταφράστριας:
Τώρα για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, στο Voodoo Festival μάλλον δεν είχαν κανονίσει να σκανδαλίσουν το κοινό με την υποφαινομένη.

Ανήκει στην ομάδα με τα «η περι ου ο λόγος»...


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στη νέα ελληνική η μετοχή _*υποφαινόμενος*_ ξέρουμε ότι σημαίνει «ο υπογεγραμμένος» και ότι συχνά τη χρησιμοποιούμε σαν μια έμμεση αναφορά στην αφεντιά μας. Ο υποφαινόμενος στο παρόν κείμενο είμαι εγώ, κι ας μην το _*υπο*_γράφω.
> 
> Μου άρεσε στο κείμενο των Νέων με τη γαργαλιστική φωτογραφία γυμνής θαυμάστριας ο «ευσεβής πόθος» της (ελπίζω) συντάκτριας / μεταφράστριας:
> Τώρα για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, στο Voodoo Festival μάλλον δεν είχαν κανονίσει να σκανδαλίσουν το κοινό με την υποφαινομένη.
> ...


 
Μήπως ήθελε να πει ότι επειδή η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από λίγο χαμηλότερα, υπό γωνία, γι' αυτό υπο-φαίνεται;  Ή ήταν σκέτος πόθος γι' αυτό που δεν φαίνεται, αλλά υπο-κρύβεται, οπότε μάλλον συντάκτη/μεταφραστή ψυλλιάζομαι.;) Αν είχε σκοπό το γαργαλιστικό, προσωπικά θα χαρακτήριζα τη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία κακή επιλογή, γιατί μάλλον αποκρουστική μου φαίνεται, και αισθητικά αλλά κυρίως σαν εικόνα της παρα(πάνω-απ'-όσο-της-αξίζει-προβεβλημένης)φαινόμενης γκρούπι που άρπαξε τα ελάχιστα λεπτά δημοσιότητας που της αναλογούν. Η περί (βουντ)ού ο λόγος...


----------



## Marinos (Nov 9, 2009)

Βλέπω τώρα στο κανάλι της Βουλής τον "Ιβάν τον Τρομερό" του Αϊζενστάιν. Ευτυχώς που το έχω ήδη ξαναδεί αρκετές φορές, γιατί από τους υπότιτλους δεν βγαίνει κανένα νόημα: ρωσικά μέσω αγγλικών. Το αποκορύφωμα, ίσως, μόλις το είδα: αντί για Χαλδαίοι, οι "Τσαλντεάνοι".


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 9, 2009)

Διαβάζουμε στο blog του Νίκου Δήμου τα εξής:
"Στην σημερινή «Καθημερινή» η μεταφράστρια Μαρία Παπαδήμα γράφει για μία κακή μετάφραση του Πεσόα. Το άρθρο της εδώ: http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_1_08/11/2009_336102

Αναφέρει ορισμένα λάθη του μεταφραστή. Συμπληρωματικά ήθελα να επισημάνω ένα εκπληκτικό μαργαριτάρι του ίδιου μεταφραστή από ένα άλλο βιβλίο του Πεσόα, το Ultimatum (εκδόσεις Αρμός). Στην σελίδα 128 υπάρχει η εξής ακατανόητη φράση: «…η επιστήμη δεν θα μπορούσε να αρνηθεί την ύπαρξη μίας αθάνατης ψυχής. Αυτό που αρνείται είναι ότι ο άνθρωπος έχει έναν ελεύθερο διαιτητή».

Ελεύθερο διαιτητή; Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει φιλοσοφία η γαλλικά θα δυσκολευτεί να μαντέψει. Ωστόσο libre arbitre (από το λατινικό liberum arbitrium) δεν είναι άλλο από την ελεύθερη βούληση. Αυτήν αρνείται η επιστήμη. Ο μεταφραστής μεταφράζει τον Πορτογάλο από γαλλική μετάφραση και δεν ανοίγει ένα λεξικό που θα τον διαφώτιζε για το παλαβό μη νόημα".


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> . Ο μεταφραστής μεταφράζει τον Πορτογάλο από γαλλική μετάφραση και δεν ανοίγει ένα λεξικό που θα τον διαφώτιζε για το παλαβό μη νόημα".


Με αφορμή αυτό, απορώ γιατί σήμερα πια που κυκλοφορούν μεταφραστές που μιλούν περίεργες γλώσσες (όχι, δεν ευλογάω τα γένια μου, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι), συνεχίζει να υπάρχει το φαινόμενο της μετάφρασης μέσω αγγλικών και γαλλικών. Άντε τώρα να μαντέψεις τι μπορεί να είπε στο πρωτότυπο ο κάθε Alberto Caeiro, Ricardo Reis Álvaro de Campos Pessoa, τέλος πάντων :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Στην σελίδα 128 υπάρχει η εξής ακατανόητη φράση: «…η επιστήμη δεν θα μπορούσε να αρνηθεί την ύπαρξη μίας αθάνατης ψυχής. Αυτό που αρνείται είναι ότι ο άνθρωπος έχει έναν ελεύθερο διαιτητή».


Καλημέρα. Αν δηλαδή μετέφραζε από τα αγγλικά, μπορεί να είχαμε δει και το «Ελευθερώστε τον Γουίλ». 

Θεμιτό να βγαίνουν νέες μεταφράσεις όταν περνάνε τα χρόνια και λήγει η ισχύς των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, αλλά να μεταφράζεις χωρίς να κοιτάς καν τις μεταφράσεις που κυκλοφορούν και να πασχίζεις να δώσεις κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο... Αυτό δεν είναι σαν να ανακαλύπτεις εκ νέου τον τροχό, αλλά να κυκλοφορεί ο τροχός κι εσύ να προτείνεις τετράγωνες ρόδες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

Χαριτωμένο σαρδάμ από την σελίδα υποδοχής του BBC News:

World leaders past and president join thousands of Berliners marking the 20th anniversary of the fall of the Berlin Wall.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Στην σελίδα 128 υπάρχει η εξής ακατανόητη φράση: «…η επιστήμη δεν θα μπορούσε να αρνηθεί την ύπαρξη μίας αθάνατης ψυχής. Αυτό που αρνείται είναι ότι ο άνθρωπος έχει έναν ελεύθερο διαιτητή».
> 
> Ελεύθερο διαιτητή; Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει φιλοσοφία η γαλλικά θα δυσκολευτεί να μαντέψει. Ωστόσο libre arbitre (από το λατινικό liberum arbitrium) δεν είναι άλλο από την ελεύθερη βούληση. Αυτήν αρνείται η επιστήμη. Ο μεταφραστής μεταφράζει τον Πορτογάλο από γαλλική μετάφραση και δεν ανοίγει ένα λεξικό που θα τον διαφώτιζε για το παλαβό μη νόημα".



Ναι, αλλά τότε θα ήταν το κείμενο κατανοητό, ενώ με κείμενο ακατανόητο φαντάσου κουβέντες ψωνισμένων για το τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 9, 2009)

Χθες η εφημερίδα "Πρώτο Θέμα" έδινε DVD της ταινίας Casino Royal. Διαβάζω στο οπισθόφυλλο:

Στο καζίνο Ρουαγιάλ γνωρίζουμε τον Τζειμς Μποντ, όχι βέβαια λιγότερο επικίνδυνο, ο οποίος με δυο συνεχόμενες δολοφονίες προβιβάζεται επίσημα σε πράκτορα 007.

Ο Μ (Judi Dench), επικεφαλής των Βρετανικών Μυστικών Υπηρεσιών, στέλνει τον πρόσφατα προαγόμενο 007 στην πρώτη του αποστολή [...] Εκεί στο Καζίνο Ρουαγιάλ καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει τον Le Chiffle


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 9, 2009)

Για άλλη ταινία θα λένε Αμβρόσιε, αποκλείεται να είναι η ίδια!


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2009)

Έχω ξεκαρδιστεί με το παρακάτω από το σημερινό σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου. Όχι μόνο με το λάθος, αλλά κυρίως με το σερβίρισμα και τα ανέκδοτα.

Στο φύλλο της ίδιας ημέρας, ένα εξαιρετικό από την κ. Κοντράρου-Ρασσιά. Μιλώντας για τη νήσο Θήρα, μας πληροφορεί: *Θυμίζουμε πως η αρχαία ονομασία της Σαντορίνης είναι Στρογγύλη γιατί αυτή ήταν η εικόνα που παρουσίαζε το νησί. Αποκαλείται «Στρογγύλη» από τους αρχαίους Έλληνες περίπου από το 1645 π.Χ.*

Μπαρδόν; Πώς καταφέραμε τόση ακρίβεια; Εδώ δεν ξέρουμε πότε μπήκε μια λέξη στα νέα ελληνικά και πέφτουμε δεκαετίες έξω και θα προσδιορίσουμε την είσοδο μιας λέξης στα αρχαία με ακρίβεια πενταετίας; Πάλι καλά που δεν μας έδωσε και ακριβή ημερομηνία (πρωί ή απόγευμα, άραγε;) Και μιλάμε για μια εποχή από την οποία κείμενα δεν έχουν σωθεί, για μια λέξη (στρογγύλος) που δεν είναι καν ομηρική (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Έχω φοβερή απορία, ποιο ακριβώς στοιχείο παρερμήνευσε η δημοσιογράφος για να φτάσει σ’ αυτό το απίστευτο συμπέρασμα που μας το παραθέτει ανύποπτη για τον παραλογισμό του. Και βέβαια το κλου είναι η ακρίβεια πενταετίας, περίπου 1645 π.Χ., ούτε 1650, ούτε τάδε αιώνας!! Σαν το ανέκδοτο με τον βοσκό που έβλεπε κοπάδι από ψηλά και όταν ρωτήθηκε απάντησε ότι ήταν “1003 πρόβατα”. “Και πώς τα μέτρησες;” τον ρωτάει ο άλλος. “Ε, ήταν τρία μπροστά και καμιά χιλιάδα πίσω!”.

(Το ανέκδοτο υπάρχει και σε παραλλαγή με μουσείο. Το τάδε έκθεμα του Μουσείου είναι 5012 ετών, λέει όλο καμάρι ο φύλακας. Και πώς το ξέρεις; τον ρωτάνε. Πριν από 12 χρόνια που ήρθα εδώ, απαντάει, μας είπαν ότι είναι 5.000 ετών).​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 12, 2009)

Χατζηγάκη, γίγαντα! Ζήτησε από την καινούρια υπουργό Γεωργίας "να *ενσκήψει *πάνω απ' τα προβλήματα των αγροτών".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2009)

Ο διορθωτής μέσα μου πάντως αναρωτήθηκε αμέσως: Να σκύψει πάνω από ή να σκύψει στα; :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο διορθωτής μέσα μου πάντως αναρωτήθηκε αμέσως: Να σκύψει πάνω από ή να σκύψει στα; :)


 
Ο συγκεκριμένος - επειδή εκλέγεται εδώ (και στην επαρχία ουδέν κρυπτόν) - σκύβει *μπροστά* στους ψηφοφόρους κάθε εκλογές, για την επιβεβλημένη, θές-δε-θές χειραψία. Και πολλοί ντόπιοι, αγρότες και μη, σκύβουν μπροστά του με δέος, και οι πιο φανατικοί σκύβουν απλώς μπροστά του, ιφ γιου νόου γουάτ αϊ μιν...


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

_*Καθ'εικόνα,*_ έχετε δει ποτέ; 
Μόλις τώρα το είδα, σε μια επιμέλεια υποτιτλισμού. Και μέχρι να το καλοδώ και να πέσει το κέρμα, επειδή δεν είχε ούτε κενό μετά την απόστροφο, σκέφτηκα: Μα τι είναι αυτός ο καθικόνας, κανένας ανορθόγραφος _καθικώνας _(ή μήπως _καθοικώνας)_;  I know babies grow on trees, but their potties, too?
Παρεμπ, ψάχνοντας τη λέξη _καθίκι _στο δίκτυο, βρήκα απαντήσεις ενός user7, γιουνοουγουέαρ, και αναφώνησα: Μα ακόμη και ο βασιλιάς, μόνος του πάει, εμένα μ' έχει στοιχειώσει ο Νίκελ, και σήμερα που λείπει;
Μια μετάφραση σκέτος μαργαριταρεώνας. Κι εντελώς δήθεν, γιατί έχει καραμέλα τα αχρείαστα _ως _και γράφει _τρόπω τινά, αλλά το μυρμήγκι _το 'χει _μερμύγκι. _Και το χειρότερο, δεν έχει καταλάβει ούτε τη μισή ταινία, αφήνει αμετάφραστα και αμετάγραπτα όσα δεν ήξερε στα ελληνικά και βαρέθηκε να ψάξει· έτσι προβλήθηκε στο σινεμά και θα ξημερώσω εγώ για να βγει σωστό το ντιβιντί! 
Αν αντέξω, θα ρίξω κι άλλα αυριομεθαύριο, έχει ψωμί εδώ...


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Πώς φαίνεται η νεότης!

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το _καθ' ομοίωση_, αλλά καμιά χιλιαριά "*καθ' εικόνα" τα έχει το διαδίκτυο. (7.000 λέει το Γκουγκλ, αλλά αυτό είναι λαρζ.)

Καλησπέρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2009)

daeman said:


> ...έτσι προβλήθηκε στο σινεμά...


Μα τι λες τώρα; Στο σινεμά υπάρχουν εξαιρετικές μεταφράσεις! Γι' αυτό είναι τόσο κλειστό το κύκλωμα και δεν μπαίνεις εσύ, πτωχέ υποτιτλιστή, που να χτυπιέσαι. Έχουν τους καλύτερους και τους κρατάνε, δεν θέλουν άλλους.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μα τι λες τώρα; Στο σινεμά υπάρχουν εξαιρετικές μεταφράσεις! Γι' αυτό είναι τόσο κλειστό το κύκλωμα και δεν μπαίνεις εσύ, πτωχέ υποτιτλιστή, που να χτυπιέσαι. Έχουν τους καλύτερους και τους κρατάνε, δεν θέλουν άλλους.


 
Αν είναι έτσι οι καλύτεροι, δεν ξαναπάω σινεμά! 
Άσε, Αλεξάνδρα. 1.900 υπότιτλοι rematch, 12 ώρες δουλειά, κι ακόμα δεν τελείωσε. Και μ' αρέσει που χάρηκα γιατί είχα δικαίωμα να κάνω διορθώσεις! Πού να 'ξερα...

Άλλο ένα δείγμα:
I'm looking for the Little Dipper. If I could find the Little Dipper, I could find the North Star.
Πρέπει να βρω τη Μικρή 'Αρκτο. Αν βρω τη Μικρή 'Αρκτο θα βρω το Βόρειο Σέλας. 
Και διαδραματίζεται σε τροπικό νησί! Άι σιχτίρ, τέστα ντι κάτσο!​


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 13, 2009)

Πάντως και καλός να είναι ο υποτιτλιστής κινηματογραφικών ταινιών, με το σύστημα που επικρατεί (προβολή ταινίας σε αίθουσα και σημειώσεις αντί για δισκάκι σπίτι, όπως μας τα 'χει πει και η Αλεξ) κι αυτός δεν μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του όπως θέλει κι όπως πρέπει.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2009)

Ακριβώς. Δεν φτάνει που ούτως ή άλλως μπορεί να γίνουν λάθη από το γεγονός ότι ο υποτιτλιστής δεν έχει στο σπίτι του εικόνα, καταλαβαίνεις τι προϊόν θα βγει αν είναι και ερασιτέχνης της κακιάς ώρες.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Πάντως και καλός να είναι ο υποτιτλιστής κινηματογραφικών ταινιών, με το σύστημα που επικρατεί (προβολή ταινίας σε αίθουσα και σημειώσεις αντί για δισκάκι σπίτι, όπως μας τα 'χει πει και η Αλεξ) κι αυτός δεν μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του όπως θέλει κι όπως πρέπει.


 
Σωστά και πρέπει να πάψει αυτή η ιστορία, μπας και δούμε καμιά ταινία χωρίς να προβληματιζόμαστε! Γενικά, είμαι πολύ ανεκτικός (υπερβολικά, πολλές φορές). Όλοι από κάπου ξεκινήσαμε και όλοι κάνουμε λάθη. 
Αλλά τούτος εδώ βγάζει μάτια, έστω και μόνο ελληνικά να το διαβάσεις, χωρίς ήχο και εικόνα, ούτε καν σε αντιπαραβολή με το σενάριο - που σίγουρα είχε αναλυτικό, γιατί το έχω στα χέρια στην οθόνη μου. Αν αρχίσεις να κοιτάς και τους αγγλικούς διαλόγους, βρίσκεις άλλα τόσα. 
Το κακό είναι ότι έβγαλε τα δικά μου μάτια. Και το χειρότερο, ότι δεν είναι ο χειρότερος που έχω δει. Η Αλεξάνδρα έχει να τη λέει εκείνη την ταινία με τις αερομαχίες, κι εγώ δεν θέλω ούτε να τη σκέφτομαι, ειδικά πριν πάω για ύπνο...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

Από την αδελφή μου πήρα το παρακάτω μήνυμα:

Στη χθεσινοβραδυνή ταινία του ΑΛΦΑ με την Μέλανι Γκρίφιθ, σε μετάφραση [*] παρακολούθησα μόνο ένα τέταρτο. Μόνο σ' αυτό το τέταρτο σημείωσα τα εξής: 
*ικασία, την μάρτυ, κρατήτε, πέρνει, ζεσταίνεσε, συνομωσία, βρίσκεσε, επικαλώντας, κατηγορούντε.*

*Γνωστής εταιρείας υποτιτλισμού που είναι "σεσημασμένη" για κλοπές πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και για τις χαμηλότερες αμοιβές που υπάρχουν στην πιάτσα. Επειδή αυτή η εταιρεία έχει συλληφθεί πολλές φορές να χρησιμοποιεί υποτίτλους που βρίσκει στο ίντερνετ, είτε πρόκειται για rip από dvd, είτε υποτίτλους ερασιτεχνών, μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση χτύπησε τζάκποτ: ερασιτεχνικοί υπότιτλοι του επιπέδου που αξίζει στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> ερασιτεχνικοί υπότιτλοι του επιπέδου που αξίζει στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.


και ενδεχομένως στο συγκεκριμένο πελάτη; Γιατί ο ερασιτέχνης το χόμπι του κάνει, δεν έχει καμιά υποχρέωση. Αφού όμως υπάρχουν και άτομα που πληρώνουν...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

*Μεταφραστικά κατορθώματα δημοσιογράφων*

Το έχουμε ξαναπεί, ν' ανοίξουμε χωριστό sticky για τις ερασιτεχνικές μεταφράσεις δημοσιογράφων και άλλων στελεχών.

Από το in.gr:
Αν και η σύζυγός του είχε τεθεί υπό αστυνομική παρακολούθηση, ο Ντ. Ρακούλια είχε κατορθώσει να μεγαλώσει και δεύτερο παιδί την περίοδο που ήταν φυγάς.

Τι έλεγε στην πραγματικότητα η είδηση;
Although his wife was kept under police surveillance, he managed to father a second child while he was on the run. 

Τώρα, από πού κι ως πού το να ρίχνεις ένα στα βιαστικά, υπό τον φόβο της αστυνομίας, ισοδυναμεί με το να "μεγαλώνεις" ένα παιδί, μόνο ο δημοσιογράφος/μεταφραστής μπορεί να μας το εξηγήσει.

Άσε που μπορεί η ουσία της είδησης να είναι ότι η σύζυγος ήταν άπιστη ;)


----------



## sarant (Nov 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Από την αδελφή μου πήρα το παρακάτω μήνυμα:
> 
> Στη χθεσινοβραδυνή ταινία του ΑΛΦΑ με την Μέλανι Γκρίφιθ, σε μετάφραση [*] παρακολούθησα μόνο ένα τέταρτο. Μόνο σ' αυτό το τέταρτο σημείωσα τα εξής:
> *ικασία, την μάρτυ, κρατήτε, πέρνει, ζεσταίνεσε, συνομωσία, βρίσκεσε, επικαλώντας, κατηγορούντε.*
> ...



Αλεξάνδρα, επειδή ίσως γράψω γι' αυτό, αν θέλεις πες μου με pm ημερομηνία, ταινία, εταιρεία. Αλλά δεν φταίει και το κανάλι; Στο κάτω-κάτω δεν είναι κανένα Χάι Τσάνελ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2009)

Τα κανάλια φταίνε επειδή επιμένουν να πληρώνουν χαμηλές τιμές, εν γνώσει τους ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν με τέτοιες τιμές να πληρώνονται μεταφραστές της προκοπής. Η εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού φταίει επειδή ακόμα κι όταν παίρνει μια, μικρή έστω, αύξηση από το κανάλι, δεν δίνει αύξηση στους μεταφραστές και τους κρατάει 15 χρόνια με την ίδια άθλια τιμή. 

Να επισημάνω επίσης ότι αν δεν είναι ερασιτεχνικοί οι υπότιτλοι, η κατάσταση είναι ακόμα χειρότερη. Απλούστατα, αυτές οι εταιρείες δοκιμάζουν κάθε πικραμένο άτομο που ισχυρίζεται ότι θέλει να γίνει υποτιτλιστής και σκασίλα τους αν είναι και ημιαναλφάβητος. Μπορεί, π.χ., αυτή η "μετάφραση" να ήταν το δοκιμαστικό κάποιου.

Σου έστειλα email.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2009)

Σε σχέση με τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία (_Shadow of Doubt_) σε άλλο φόρουμ επισημάνθηκαν και άλλα λάθη από κοπέλα που την είδε και έφριξε ομοίως (π.χ. _*βρίσκεσε, *επεζεισε, *επιρεάσει, *εμπιρία, να *αποδίξω, *κρατήται, *ορκίζεσται, *κατηγορούντε, *εμπλέκετε, *υποστήρηξη_ και άλλα).

Οι προσπάθειές μου να βρω ερασιτεχνικό / πειρατικό υποτιτλισμό δεν έφεραν αποτέλεσμα. Από μεταφραστική μηχανή δεν έχει περάσει (δεν κάνουν τέτοια λάθη οι μηχανές). Κυκλοφορεί «επαγγελματίας» μεταφραστής με οξύτατο ορθογραφικό πρόβλημα;


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 16, 2009)

Αυτό κι αν είναι μάστιγα! Και δεν έχουμε και εμβόλιο!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κυκλοφορεί «επαγγελματίας» μεταφραστής με οξύτατο ορθογραφικό πρόβλημα;


Όπως είπα πιο πάνω, υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήταν το δοκιμαστικό κάποιου υποψήφιου μεταφραστή, από αυτούς που είναι σίγουροι ότι μια χαρά θα τα καταφέρουν στον υποτιτλισμό.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τις ειδήσεις του Alpha, μια γυναίκα που λιποθύμησε "*κατεδαφίστηκε *στις γραμμές του τρένου". Υποψιάζομαι ότι η είδηση έλεγε "collapsed".

Edit: Και η επιβεβαίωση.


----------



## stathis (Nov 21, 2009)

Από το σημερινό άρθρο του in.gr για τη συνέντευξη του Μιχάλη Λιάπη στον Κόσμο του Επενδυτή:

Τέλος, σημειώνει ότι η ΝΔ χρειάζεται ένα *bing bang* επανίδρυσης. «Με γιουρούσια του τύπου 'άντε και πέφτει το ΠΑΣΟΚ σε λίγο', πάλι θα κουκουλώσουμε τα πράγματα».

Δεν ξέρω αν ο φυσικός αυτουργός είναι ο συμπαθής Μισέλ ή ο συντάκτης του ΚτΕ, αλλά για τρισχιλιοστή φορά φαίνεται η έλλειψη επιμελητή στο in.gr.
Προφανώς η επίδραση του bang bang, του ping pong, του King Kong και του Hong Kong (:)) είναι τεράστια, με αποτέλεσμα τα πάνω από 1,5 εκατομμύριο ευρήματα στο Google (όσο κι αν κάποια από αυτά είναι εσκεμμένα λογοπαίγνια).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2009)

Για να μην πούμε για το bing των Μαϊκροσοφτάδων...


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2009)

Όχι πως δεν έχουν την ποικιλία τους τα μεταγραμμένα:

Altavista
μπιγκ μπανγκ 1.180
*μπιγκ μπαγκ (...κράτα και μεγάλη τσάντα) 159
*μπινγκ μπανγκ (βλέπε ανωτέρω) 685


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 22, 2009)

Είδηση στην Ελευθεροτυπία για την αυτοκτονία ενός μοντέλου από την Κορέα:

_Η Νταούλ Κιμ γεννήθηκε στη Σεούλ στις 31 Μαΐου του 1989. Ξεκίνησε τον *μοντελισμό* το 2006 με εμφανίσεις της στο κορεάτικο Vogue, με το οποίο συνέχισε να συνεργάζεται._

Προφανώς η Νταούλ βαρέθηκε να είναι τηλεκατευθυνόμενη και την έκανε από το μάταιο τούτο κόσμο...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τον υποτιτλιστή της ταινίας που βλέπουμε τώρα στον Alpha, *"ένα αεροπλάνο έπεσε λόγω αναταραχών".*


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2009)

Εννοεί ότι το καταρρίψανε αυτοί που έκαναν τις αναταραχές, ντε!

ΥΓ Αστειεύομαι


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 22, 2009)

Είναι λάθος το αναταραχές;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2009)

Μάλλον ο ποιητής εννοούσε «αναταράξεων».


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL. Ναι, αυτό εννοούσε κι αυτό είχα κι εγώ στο μυαλό μου. Να φταίει ότι είναι αργά ή αυτά που μας ψεκάζουνε;


----------



## stathis (Nov 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Να φταίει ότι είναι αργά ή αυτά που μας ψεκάζουνε;


Ντιπ για ντιπ οφτόπικ:
Κι είχα μια κουβεντούλα με τον Ζάζουλα τις προάλλες για τα chemtrails...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2009)

Κάθισα χτες να δω στο Σκάι το δραματοποιημένο ντοκιμαντέρ του ατυχήματος με το Airbus που "προσγειώθηκε" στον ποταμό Χάντσον χωρίς να πάθει κανένας τίποτα. Δυστυχώς, δεν πήρα χαρτί και μολύβι για να σημειώνω. Αν σημείωσε κανένας άλλος, ας μας τα πει. Εγώ λέω μόνο ένα που χαράχτηκε στο μυαλό μου. Ίσως αργότερα θυμηθώ κι άλλα.

...the emergency slides double as life-rafts.
...διπλώνουν σαν σωσίβιες λέμβοι.

Αλλά τελικά, δεν υπάρχουν μόνο μεταφραστές και υποτιτλιστές άσχετοι. Υπάρχουν γύρω μας και μηχανικοί, γιατροί, δικηγόροι και επαγγελματίες όλων των ειδών που είναι ακατάλληλοι για τη δουλειά τους λόγω λειψών προσόντων. Και βάρδα μη σου τύχει ο σκιτζής γιατρός, ο χασοδίκης δικηγόρος, ο άσχετος πολιτικός μηχανικός. Μόνο που αυτοί καλύπτονται πίσω από ένα πτυχίο, ενώ οι μεταφραστές είναι πιο εκτεθειμένοι αφού δεν χρειάζεται πτυχίο για να ξεδιπλώσουν τα ταλέντα τους.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Και βάρδα μη σου τύχει ο σκιτζής γιατρός, ο χασοδίκης δικηγόρος, ο *άσχετος πολιτικός μηχανικός*.



Πάλι καλά που, κατά το ρητό της πιάτσας, «το μπετόν έχει φιλότιμο»! 
Από τους άλλους όμως, αλίμονό μας...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2009)

Από τον Βγενόπουλο δεν περίμενα τέτοια κοτσάνα, είναι και δικηγόρος:
Οι *κύριοι κύριοι* Ρέπας και Σηφουνάκης...


----------



## straydog (Nov 28, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν παρακολουθεί κανείς αυτή τη στιγμή το "Μια γυναίκα εξομολογείται" του Κασαβέτη στο κανάλι της Βουλής, αλλά ειλικρινά έχω μείνει άφωνος από τα λάθη στους υπότιτλους. Και μιλάμε όχι μόνο για αδιανόητα μεταφραστικά λάθη, ακόμη και σε πολύ απλά πράγματα, όχι μόνο για ορθογραφικά, αλλά και για λάθη κατανόησης του ποιος λέει τι (άντρας; γυναίκα; whatever...). Γνωρίζω τι σημαίνει υποτιτλισμός, γνωρίζω τις πρακτικές δυσκολίες που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει πολύ συχνά ο μεταφραστής. Μα, γλωσσικά τουλάχιστον, οι διάλογοι αυτής της ταινίας είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους απλούστατοι. Παρόλα αυτά, πιθανότατα να μην το σχολίαζα καν αν δεν είχα διαβάσει ότι στο κανάλι της Βουλής υποτίθεται πως έγινε επιμέλεια σε όλες τις παλαιότερες μεταφράσεις, ενώ κάποιες ταινίες υποτιτλίστηκαν εκ νέου. Βλέποντας μια τέτοια σπαρακτική ταινία, το να σε αποσπούν τέτοιου είδους λάθη στους υπότιτλους είναι τουλάχιστον θλιβερό.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 3, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχει λέξη *brelock, ακόμα κι αν το breloque είναι τηλεκλειδωτήρι αυτοκινήτου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Απίστευτο — κόντεψα να πνιγώ μόλις τώρα, παρακολουθώντας την εκπομπή _Top Gear_ στο ΣΚΑΪ όπου ο Richard Hammond παρουσιάζει το Sierra Cosworth λέγοντας ότι ήταν invincible (αήττητο, ανίκητο) στους αγώνες που λάμβανε μέρος... και στον υπότιτλο διαβάζω "αόρατο" (έτσι, μέσα σε εισαγωγικά), δηλαδή invisible.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2009)

Στο σημερινό _Big Bang Theory_ (στο Star) το «there's only static» (που λέει η Πένι αναφερόμενη στην τηλεόρασή της) αποδόθηκε «δεν κουνιέται τίποτα», ενώ αυτό που πραγματικά εννοούσε ήταν ότι η τηλεόραση έδειχνε μόνο _*χιόνι*_ (όπως έχει επικρατήσει κοινώς να αποκαλούνται τα _παράσιτα _που εμφανίζονται στην οθόνη σαν πολλές μικρές κουκκίδες). Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που μας τιμά με την παρουσία του το _static_ σε τούτο 'δω το νήμα (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=2601&postcount=83). Συνολικά για το _static_ έχουμε γράψει στα ψευδόφιλα, εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=38831&postcount=51.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 7, 2009)

Φθινοπωρινή σοδειά από μερικές ακόμη Ημέρες που συγκλόνισαν τον κόσμο – εκτός από τους μεταφραστές και κυρίως τους επιμελητές που χάζεψαν από την πλήξη, φαίνεται. Γιατί δεν μας νοιάζουν εδώ π.χ. τα celebrated (ξακουστά) long black hair της Άννας Μπολέιν, τα διαβόητα μαύρα μακριά μαλλιά της, αλλά τέτοια:

Σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για τους δεινοσαύρους, πριν διαπιστωθεί επιστημονικά η ύπαρξή τους, είμαστε στη συγκλονιστική στιγμή που δύο φυσιοδίφες τότε έχουν βρει ένα δόντι που τους οδηγεί βάσιμα στη υπόθεση του πρώτου γιγάντιου φυτοφάγου ερπετού. Αν το δόντι, λέει ο ένας, ανήκει σε ένα ζώο στην ίδια κατηγορία με το ιγκουάνα, τότε το δόντι ανήκει σε ένα ζώο a hundred feet long! (τρις), ύψους 30 μέτρων, ύψους 30 μέτρων, 30 μέτρα ύψος. Ο επιμελητής δεν το προσέχει ούτε όταν, δυο λεπτά μετά, το ντοκιμαντέρ μάς πληροφορεί ότι το μήκος του ζώου θα προσδιορισθεί αργότερα αντί από τα 30 στα 9 μέτρα.

Όλο το ντοκιμαντέρ είναι για το πώς ο Εδουάρδος της Αγγλίας ήταν ανένδοτος εξαρχής ότι αν δεν παντρευτεί την Αμερικανίδα αγαπημένη του θα παραιτηθεί από το θρόνο, πράγμα που τελικά έκανε. Βλέπουμε και τη δική της πονεμένη ύστατη προσπάθεια να μην προχωρήσουν για να μην οδηγηθεί ο βασιλιάς σε αυτήν την απόφαση. Το ντοκιμαντέρ τελειώνει με το λόγο παραίτησης που εκφώνησε ο ίδιος: Πρέπει να με πιστέψετε, λέει, that I found it impossible to carry the heavy burden of responsibility and to discharge my duties (άτιμο ρήμα, εκπληρώσω / ασκήσω) as a king as I wished to do without the help and support of the woman I love.
Και η μετάφραση, σαν να μην έχει δει το ντοκιμαντέρ που προηγήθηκε, παρουσιάζει έναν Εδουάρδο να λέει:
...ότι μου ήταν αδύνατο να σηκώσω το βάρος της ευθύνης και να αρνηθώ τα βασιλικά μου καθήκοντα όπως επιθυμούσα χωρίς τη βοήθεια και την υποστήριξη της γυναίκας που αγαπώ (!)

Περλ Χάρμπορ. Πρωί στο ναύσταθμο ο ναύτης έχει στα χέρια τη διπλωμένη σημαία και τη βάζει στο κοντάρι να την υψώσει με τη δέουσα ...έπαρση στην καθιερωμένη flag ceremony, η υποστολή της σημαίας (...σε καταστολή μετάφρ.- επιμέλεια)

Για μια μεγάλη αρχαιολογική-ανθρωπολογική απάτη ενός αρχαιοδίφη-μασκαρά και πώς ξεσκεπάστηκε αυτή μετά από δεκαετίες. Στο τέλος λοιπόν του ντοκιμαντέρ λέει ότι έψαξαν πια και αποδείχτηκαν πλαστά και άλλα «ευρήματά» του περιλαμβανομένου ενός αγαλματιδίου που ο τύπος το είχε πλασάρειει για πανάρχαιο δείγμα κατασκευής στην Ευρώπη but which has since been exposed (αφού για απάτες και ξεμπροστιάσματα μιλάμε!) as a modern copy 
και το οποίο από τότε εκτίθεται (μάλλον άλλος εκτίθεται) ως σύγχρονο αντίγραφο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2009)

Είδα χτες το βράδυ το Norbit στον ΑΝΤ1. Η ταινία έβριθε αγγλισμών, αλλά αυτός που μου έμεινε στο μυαλό ήταν το We belong together που αποδόθηκε... το βρήκατε: Ανήκουμε μαζί.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 8, 2009)

*marshall law

Ο στρατιωτικός νόμος λέγεται martial law, εκτός αν μιλάμε για το comic strip.


----------



## sarant (Dec 8, 2009)

Θα περίμενε κανείς από τον Τάκη Μίχα να μη γράφει "ιστιοχώρος"
http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&s=planhths-gh&c=kosmos&date=07/12/2009


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 8, 2009)

Ο Αλ Γκορ... πρώην πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ:
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1083373&lngDtrID=245


----------



## Anni (Dec 8, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Από την αδελφή μου πήρα το παρακάτω μήνυμα:
> 
> Στη χθεσινοβραδυνή ταινία του ΑΛΦΑ με την Μέλανι Γκρίφιθ, σε μετάφραση [*] παρακολούθησα μόνο ένα τέταρτο. Μόνο σ' αυτό το τέταρτο σημείωσα τα εξής:
> *ικασία, την μάρτυ, κρατήτε, πέρνει, ζεσταίνεσε, συνομωσία, βρίσκεσε, επικαλώντας, κατηγορούντε.*
> ...




Νομίζω πως καλό θα ήταν να αναφερθεί το όνομα της εταιρείας που έκανε τη μετάφραση της συγκεκριμένης ταινίας, όχι για άλλο λόγο, αλλά για να μη γίνει σύγχυση της συγκεκριμένης ταινίας με την εταιρεία η οποία έχει αναλάβει τον υποτιτλισμό των ταινιών και των σειρών του ALPHA.
Ο υποτιτλισμός για τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία έγινε από τη γνωστή ως κακοπληρώτρια εταιρεία, και η συγκεκριμένη ταινία υπήρχε στο αρχείο του ALPHA από παλιά. Η εταιρεία η οποία εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια έχει αναλάβει τον υποτιτλισμό του ξένου προγράμματος του ALPHA όμως, είναι άλλη, η οποία ούτε κακοπληρώτρια είναι, ούτε τις χαμηλότερες αμοιβές της αγοράς δίνει στους μεταφραστές της, ούτε έχει δώσει σε κανένα από τους μεταφραστές της ποτέ υπότιτλους κατεβασμένους από το διαδίκτυο ή rip από dvd για επεξεργασία, χρονισμό ή επιμέλεια. Και αυτό το γνωρίζω καλά, καθώς η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία είναι μία από τις εταιρείες παραγωγής με τις οποίες συνεργάζομαι αρμονικά, χωρίς προβλήματα και παρεξηγήσεις εδώ και πάνω από δύο χρόνια.
Ο λόγος που τα γράφω όλα αυτά είναι επειδή καλό είναι μεν να επισημαίνουμε τα λάθη, καλό είναι να επισημαίνουμε τους κακοπληρωτές πελάτες, καλό είναι να γνωρίζουν και οι υπόλοιποι για τα σούργελα της "πιάτσας", όταν όμως μία μόνο εταιρεία έχει αναλάβει τον υποτιτλισμό του προγράμματος ενός καναλιού και όταν μόνο η δική της επωνυμία εμφανίζεται μετά από κάθε μεταφραστική δουλειά, κάθε σχόλιο χωρίς αναφορά στην επωνυμία μιας εταιρείας (ενδεχομένως να) δημιουργεί παρεξηγήσεις...

:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2009)

Χαιρετώ τη Χαμβουργία και ευχαριστώ για τη φεϊσμπουκιά και συχώριο...



sarant said:


> Θα περίμενε κανείς από τον Τάκη Μίχα να μη γράφει "ιστιοχώρος"
> http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&s=planhths-gh&c=kosmos&date=07/12/2009



Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να μη γράφει και «άπλετης πληροφόρησης», αλλά είπαμε, είναι δικό μου κόλλημα. Τι πλάκα κι αυτά τα κολλήματα...

Anni, ευχαριστούμε για την απαραίτητη αποσαφήνιση των πραγμάτων.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 8, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Ο Αλ Γκορ... πρώην πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ:
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1083373&lngDtrID=245


Ίσως με τη λογική ότι USA = vice σου λέει
former vice president = former US president


----------



## kapa18 (Dec 9, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιείται αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται κάπως αστείο:

Τώρα ο υπολογιστής και σε χάπι! Από άρθρο του in.gr

Οι προδιαγραφές του νέου φορμά θα είναι ανοιχτές και σε άλλους εκδότες, ενώ οι πρώτες συσκευές που το υποστηρίζουν -*υπολογιστές ταμπλέτες*, εξειδικευμένες συσκευές ανάγνωσης και κινητά τηλέφωνα- αναμένονται το 2010, ανέφερε ο Τζον Σκάιερς, επικεφαλής του προγράμματος.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να μη γράφει και «άπλετης πληροφόρησης», αλλά είπαμε, είναι δικό μου κόλλημα. Τι πλάκα κι αυτά τα κολλήματα...


Άσ' τα, όπως φαίνεται κι απ' το νήμα, μοιραζόμαστε τουλάχιστον ένα κόλλημα... :)



kapa18 said:


> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιείται αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται κάπως αστείο: [...] *υπολογιστές ταμπλέτες*.


Η αγορά απ' όσο ξέρω το αφήνει αμετάφραστο: Tablet PC.


----------



## kapa18 (Dec 9, 2009)

Και πολύ καλά κάνει, γιατί αυτή η "ταμπλέτα" δύσκολα καταπίνεται...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2009)

H ταμπλέτα είναι περίεργο χάπι, αλλά αργά ή γρήγορα θα χρειαστούμε και μια Ελληνική εκδοχή. 
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_greek/computers_general/2318873-tablet_pc.html
http://www.google.com/search?hl=el&lr=&q=υπολογιστής++tablet&start=0&sa=N


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Για την tablet υπάρχει ήδη το *πινακίδιο* της ΕΛΕΤΟ (όπως και οι _*πλάκες*_ του Μωυσή με τις Δέκα Εντολές).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2009)

Και η *πινακίδα* σε κάποιες χρήσεις της Microsoft.


----------



## kapa18 (Dec 9, 2009)

Από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή:

Ισχυρή κριτική δέχεται *η οικοδεσπότης* της κλιματικής συνόδου με την αιτιολογία ότι λειτουργεί υπέρ των πλουσιότερων χωρών.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Ισχυρή κριτική δέχεται *η οικοδεσπότης* της κλιματικής συνόδου με την αιτιολογία ότι λειτουργεί υπέρ των πλουσιότερων χωρών.



 Αν δεν σ' το κλέψει αυτό ο Σαραντάκος, να μη με λένε ό,τι και τον Σαραντάκο.


----------



## kapa18 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ε να το πάρει, εξάλλου δεν είναι δικό μου, της Καθημερινής είναι το κατόρθωμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2009)

Anni said:


> Νομίζω πως καλό θα ήταν να αναφερθεί το όνομα της εταιρείας που έκανε τη μετάφραση της συγκεκριμένης ταινίας, όχι για άλλο λόγο, αλλά για να μη γίνει σύγχυση της συγκεκριμένης ταινίας με την εταιρεία η οποία έχει αναλάβει τον υποτιτλισμό των ταινιών και των σειρών του ALPHA.


Αν πιστεύεις ότι είναι πασίγνωστο στους τηλεθεατές ένα τόσο εξειδικευμένο γεγονός όπως το ποια εταιρεία έχει αναλάβει αποκλειστικά τον υποτιτλισμό ενός καναλιού, τότε δεν χρειάζονται δικά μας σχόλια για να γίνει αυτή η παρεξήγηση που αναφέρεις. Ο κάθε ενημερωμένος τηλεθεατής που δεν είδε την ταινία μέχρι το τέλος, θα έχει ήδη νομίσει, προφανώς εσφαλμένα, ότι στην καινούργια εταιρεία οφείλεται ο υποτιτλισμός, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι πολλοί δεν θα άντεξαν να τη δουν μέχρι τέλους. Από την άλλη πλευρά, θα ήταν τιμή μας να μας διαβάζουν τόσο πολλοί τηλεθεατές που να αντλούν τα συμπεράσματά τους από μας, αλλά είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν έχουμε τόσο μεγάλο κοινό. 

Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το πρόβλημα: Το κανάλι ξέρει ότι ο υποτιτλισμός της ταινίας που προέβαλε δεν ήταν της καλής εταιρείας, άρα δεν πρόκειται να της ζητήσει ευθύνες. Επίσης, οι θεατές που είδαν μέχρι τέλους την ταινία το ξέρουν, αλλά γενικά, είναι γνωστό ότι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των τηλεθεατών δεν ενδιαφέρεται ποιας εταιρείας ήταν ο υποτιτλισμός. Αυτοί που ανήκουν στο στενό κύκλωμα των μεταφράσεων/υποτιτλισμού, πίστεψέ με, ξέρουν και χωρίς να αναφέρουμε ονόματα.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 9, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιείται αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται κάπως αστείο:
> 
> Τώρα ο υπολογιστής και σε χάπι! Από άρθρο του in.gr
> -*υπολογιστές ταμπλέτες* ...



Κάτι του στιλ "υπολογιστές σε σχήμα πλακέτας" θα ήταν αφόρητα ξενερουά και απαραδέκτως άστοχο;:)


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 9, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή:
> 
> Ισχυρή κριτική δέχεται *η οικοδεσπότης* της κλιματικής συνόδου με την αιτιολογία ότι λειτουργεί υπέρ των πλουσιότερων χωρών.



Νομίζω ότι ολόκληρη η παραπομπή είναι σκέτο περιβόλι. Αρχίζοντας από την ανυπέρβλητη "οικοδεσπότη" (ΟΚ αυτό είναι το κορυφαίο), συνεχίζοντας με την "κλιματική σύνοδο" και ολοκληρώνοντας με το "λειτουργεί υπέρ"! Αν αυτά είναι ελληνικά εγώ είμαι αστροναύτης (ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους επαγγελματικά ή αβαταριακά θιγόμενους).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Κάτι του στιλ "υπολογιστές σε *σχήμα* πλακέτας" θα ήταν αφόρητα ξενερουά και απαραδέκτως άστοχο;:)


Δεν είναι το *σχήμα* η ειδοποιός διαφορά των tablet pc, αλλά ένα συγκεκριμένο λειτουργικό χαρακτηριστικό τους: η οθόνη τους περιστρέφεται κατά τρόπο που να καλύπτει το πληκτρολόγιο και ο χρήστης γράφει ή κάνει επιλογές σε αυτήν με αφή ή γραφίδα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν σ' το κλέψει αυτό ο Σαραντάκος, να μη με λένε ό,τι και τον Σαραντάκο.



Και πριν λαλήσει το κοκοράκι, η πρόβλεψη επαληθεύτηκε:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/12/09/oikodespoina/


----------



## anef (Dec 9, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Νομίζω ότι ολόκληρη η παραπομπή είναι σκέτο περιβόλι. Αρχίζοντας από την ανυπέρβλητη "οικοδεσπότη" (ΟΚ αυτό είναι το κορυφαίο), συνεχίζοντας με την "κλιματική σύνοδο" και ολοκληρώνοντας με το "λειτουργεί υπέρ"! Αν αυτά είναι ελληνικά εγώ είμαι αστροναύτης (ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους επαγγελματικά ή αβαταριακά θιγόμενους).



Το 'λειτουργεί υπέρ' τι πρόβλημα έχει;


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2009)

anef said:


> Το 'λειτουργεί υπέρ' τι πρόβλημα έχει;



Στη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση εγώ θα έλεγα ότι «η Δανία ευνοεί τις πλουσιότερες χώρες» (σκανδαλωδώς, ίσως) ή «εργάζεται υπέρ των πλουσιότερων χωρών», αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι «η Δανία λειτουργεί». Ίσως αυτό εννοεί και ο Ρογήρος.


----------



## anef (Dec 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση εγώ θα έλεγα ότι «η Δανία ευνοεί τις πλουσιότερες χώρες» (σκανδαλωδώς, ίσως) ή «εργάζεται υπέρ των πλουσιότερων χωρών», αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι «η Δανία λειτουργεί». Ίσως αυτό εννοεί και ο Ρογήρος.



A, εγώ όταν το διάβασα κατάλαβα ότι η 'σύνοδος' λειτουργεί υπέρ (όπως π.χ. ένα επιχείρημα λειτουργεί υπέρ).


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 9, 2009)

anef said:


> Το 'λειτουργεί υπέρ' τι πρόβλημα έχει;



Αν δεχθούμε ότι στη γλώσσα μας μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε δόκιμα το "λειτουργώ υπέρ" στην περίπτωση γεγονότων, καταστάσεων και δεδομένων, δεν ισχύει το ίδιο προκειμένου λ.χ. περί προσώπων, κρατικών οντοτήτων ή διεθνών οργανισμών. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι "ο υπουργός τάδε λειτουργεί υπέρ της δείνα ομάδας συμφερόντων"; "Ενεργεί, δρα ή μεσολαβεί υπέρ" ναι, αλλά όχι "λειτουργεί υπέρ".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τον ανταποκριτή του κρατικού καναλιού, αυτό που συνέβη στην Κύπρο είναι "ιεροσυλία του τάφου". Αντίθετα το Mega μιλάει σωστά για "σύληση του τάφου".


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Σύμφωνα με τον ανταποκριτή του κρατικού καναλιού, αυτό που συνέβη στην Κύπρο είναι "ιεροσυλία του τάφου".


 
Ο τάφος βεβήλωσε τα θεία.


Ο δε ανταποκριτής κάποια μέρα θα πάει να κάνει ανταπόκριση από αρχαιολογική ανασκαφή με _ασύλληπτους τάφους_.


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2009)

Κάποιος πρέπει να πει στη Google Books ότι book review δεν είναι αναθεώρηση βιβλίου.

Κριτικές
Δεν εντοπίσαμε κριτικές στις συνήθεις τοποθεσίες.

Σύνταξη αναθεώρησης

Σε δυο γραμμές απόσταση, το αποδίδει _και_ "κριτική" _και_ "αναθεώρηση".


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 13, 2009)

Μια απόδοση που με ενοχλεί πολύ όταν την πετυχαίνω (και δυστυχώς την πετυχαίνω συχνά) είναι το επιφώνημα _"αμέ"_ για το αγγλικό "sure". Το "αμέ" είναι επιφώνημα που χρησιμοποιείται σε πολύ ανάλαφρες καταστάσεις, όταν η ατμόσφαιρα το επιτρέπει και συνήθως όχι από ενήλικες. Οπότε ακούγεται μάλλον άσχημα όταν βλέπεις σε ταινία ή σήριαλ 40άρηδες γραβατωμένους δικηγόρους και 50άρηδες μάνατζερ σε business meetings να λένε "αμέ!". Υπάρχει και το "βεβαίως", "ασφαλώς", "γιατί όχι;"


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το "αμέ" είναι επιφώνημα που χρησιμοποιείται σε πολύ ανάλαφρες καταστάσεις, όταν η ατμόσφαιρα το επιτρέπει και συνήθως όχι από ενήλικες.


Πρόσθεσε στις συνθήκες και το «στην Αθήνα». :) Αν το πεις στα βόρεια, σε κράζουν (ελπίζω, ακόμη ).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2009)

Στην Αθήνα και στους προερχόμενους από την Πελοπόννησο, όπου είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2009)

Ό,τι να 'ναι... Σε επεισόδιο της τηλεοπτικής σειράς με τον Αλαντίν που έδειξε τώρα η ΝΕΤ, όλη η γνωστή παρέα βρίσκεται παγιδευμένη σ' έναν χώρο που γεμίζει γοργά με νερό. «I'll pull the _plug_» λέει το τζίνι, και βουτά για να βγάλει το _πώμα_, την _τάπα_ που κρατά τον χώρο κλειστό, ώστε ν' αδειάσει το νερό και να σωθούν. «Θα βγάλω την _πρίζα_» λέει η μεταγλώττιση... Σωστά, μην έχει ρεύμα και πάθουμε καμιά ηλεκτροπληξία με τόσο νερό...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2009)

Εμένα αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση στις μεταγλωττίσεις της τηλεόρασης είναι γιατί τέτοια προφανή λάθη δεν διορθώνονται στην ώρα της ηχογράφησης, όπου εμπλέκονται πολλά άτομα και βλέπουν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.


----------



## StellaP (Dec 13, 2009)

Αυτό ακριβώς. Εγώ που είμαι τηλεθεατής ή αναγνώστης αναρωτιέμαι, ο μεταφραστής δεν ξαναδιαβάζει αυτό που έγραψε; Δεν προσέχει ότι κάτι δεν ταιριάζει ή ότι ακούγεται περίεργο, για να το διορθώσει; Μερικές φορές το λάθος είναι τόσο παράλογο και εξωπραγματικό που δεν μπορείς να το αποδώσεις στη βιασύνη. Μήπως ισχύει και εδώ το δόγμα που ισχύει στις Υπηρεσίες Δημοσίου κλπ. ότι "πολλοί θα το δουν αλλά λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν" ;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2009)

Είναι κάποια λάθη που φαίνονται τόσο παιδαριώδη, που σε κάνουν να αναρωτιέσαι τι υπόβαθρο έχει (ή, μάλλον, δεν έχει) ένας μεταφραστής. Σε κάποια ταινία αργά ένα βράδυ στο Star (δεν κατέγραψα τίτλο· αν θυμάμαι καλά πάντως, ήταν μια με τον Βαν Νταμ) σε μια κόντρα στο μπραντεφέρ λέει απευθυνομένος θριαμβευτικά προς όλους, ο αδελφός εκείνου που κέρδισε στο μπραντεφέρ: «Nobody beats my little brother!» Υπότιτλος: «Κανείς δεν _χτυπάει_ τον αδελφό μου». Άλλα γι' άλλα, της Παρασκευής το γάλα...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση στις μεταγλωττίσεις της τηλεόρασης είναι γιατί τέτοια προφανή λάθη δεν διορθώνονται στην ώρα της ηχογράφησης, όπου εμπλέκονται πολλά άτομα και βλέπουν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.


Κι εμένα εκείνο που με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι κάθε φορά που ακούω / διαβάζω στο τέλος κάθε μεταγλωττισμένης / υποτιτλισμένης εκπομπής «Επιμέλεια: Τμήμα Υποτιτλισμού, Μεταγλωττισμού και Ελέγχου, Διεύθυνσης Προγράμματος ΕΡΤ» είναι τι στο καλό εννοούν με τον όρο «_Επιμέλεια_» (και πόσο το πληρώνω, ως φορολογούμενος ).


----------



## straydog (Dec 13, 2009)

Σε επεισόδιο του America's next top model, το οποίο είναι γυρισμένο στην Ολλανδία, ένας κριτής ρωτάει αν στο διαφημιστικό που μόλις είδε η κοπέλα μίλησε dutch. "Γερμανικά ήταν αυτά;", αναρωτιέται ο υποτιτλιστής. Και επιμένει σε αυτό, και τις επόμενες 3-4 φορές που αναφέρεται η λέξη dutch στη συνέχεια... It's all german to me...


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2009)

Η απόδοση του Dutch σαν Deutsch δεν συμβαίνει για πρώτη φορά, αλλά δεν μπορεί να συναγωνιστεί την απόδοση του Swiss σαν σουηδικός κ.τ.ό. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2009)

Για να μην πω ότι...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι, ο μεταφραστής που δεν αναγνωρίζει τη λέξη Dutch, και νομίζει ότι είναι γερμανικά, τι θα έγραφε αν άκουγε τη λέξη German, και πώς θα απέδιδε στα αγγλικά τη λέξη "ολλανδικά";


----------



## Anni (Dec 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αν πιστεύεις ότι είναι πασίγνωστο στους τηλεθεατές ένα τόσο εξειδικευμένο γεγονός όπως το ποια εταιρεία έχει αναλάβει αποκλειστικά τον υποτιτλισμό ενός καναλιού, τότε δεν χρειάζονται δικά μας σχόλια για να γίνει αυτή η παρεξήγηση που αναφέρεις. Ο κάθε ενημερωμένος τηλεθεατής που δεν είδε την ταινία μέχρι το τέλος, θα έχει ήδη νομίσει, προφανώς εσφαλμένα, ότι στην καινούργια εταιρεία οφείλεται ο υποτιτλισμός, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι πολλοί δεν θα άντεξαν να τη δουν μέχρι τέλους. Από την άλλη πλευρά, θα ήταν τιμή μας να μας διαβάζουν τόσο πολλοί τηλεθεατές που να αντλούν τα συμπεράσματά τους από μας, αλλά είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν έχουμε τόσο μεγάλο κοινό.
> 
> Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το πρόβλημα: Το κανάλι ξέρει ότι ο υποτιτλισμός της ταινίας που προέβαλε δεν ήταν της καλής εταιρείας, άρα δεν πρόκειται να της ζητήσει ευθύνες. Επίσης, οι θεατές που είδαν μέχρι τέλους την ταινία το ξέρουν, αλλά γενικά, είναι γνωστό ότι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των τηλεθεατών δεν ενδιαφέρεται ποιας εταιρείας ήταν ο υποτιτλισμός. Αυτοί που ανήκουν στο στενό κύκλωμα των μεταφράσεων/υποτιτλισμού, πίστεψέ με, ξέρουν και χωρίς να αναφέρουμε ονόματα.



Δεν τίθεται ούτε θέμα ευθυνών, ούτε πόσοι τηλεθεατές διαβάζουν αυτό ή κάποιο άλλο χώρο συζητήσεων, ούτε από ποιους θα ζητήσει ευθύνες το κανάλι. Προσωπικά, τίποτα από αυτά δεν με αφορούσε όταν το έγραψα, γιατί κανένα από τα πιο πάνω δεν άπτεται των ενδιαφερόντων μου.
Απλώς, μια ολόκληρη εταιρεία ξεσηκώθηκε χωρίς λόγο, καθώς έχει ήδη παραδώσει ένα αντίγραφο της συγκεκριμένης ταινίας στο κανάλι (ξέρεις, από αυτές που τα κανάλια κρατούν στην άκρη για μελλοντική χρήση)...
Δεν έχει σημασία αν το κύκλωμα είναι στενό ή φαρδύ. Κάποιοι ξέρουν, αλλά πολλοί δεν ξέρουν. Απλώς το ανέφερα γιατί θεωρώ σκόπιμο να αναφέρονται οι επωνυμίες, ειδικά όταν καταγγέλλουμε κάτι...:)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2009)

Anni, αν έχεις προσέξει, τα σχόλια για γκάφες και αμαρτήματα συναδέλφων και εταιρειών δεν γίνονται με σκοπό να στιγματίσουν ούτε να διασύρουν. Γίνονται καταρχάς για πλάκα, κατά δεύτερον για παραδειγματισμό κάποιων ώστε να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί, και τέλος για να βοηθήσουν συναδέλφους να αποφύγουν ανάλογες γκάφες στο μέλλον. Το φόρουμ δεν είναι εφημερίδα, όπου ο δημοσιογράφος θεωρεί καθήκον του να καταγγέλλει τους πάντες με τα ονόματά τους. Αλλά ακόμα και στις εφημερίδες, διαβάζουμε για "γνωστό επιχειρηματία" ή για "τριανταπεντάχρονη ύποπτη" κλπ. Δεν ξεσηκώνονται όλοι οι άλλοι γνωστοί επιχειρηματίες να ζητήσουν στην εφημερίδα να διευκρινίσει για ποιον μιλάει.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2009)

Θα μου πείτε ότι δεν είναι ακριβώς λάθος, οπότε το καταθέτω:

(1) σαν παραξενιά μου και
(2) σαν έμμεση ρεκλάμα για το σημερινό νήμα του Σαραντάκου (εννοώ «plug» και ακόμα περιμένει το σχετικό νήμα την προσθήκη του)

Τίτλος του χτεσινού άρθρου του Χ.Μ. (μεταφράζει το όνομα παιχνιδιού στα λουναπάρκ, _Whack a banker_): *Κτυπήστε έναν τραπεζίτη*.

Παραξενιά 1α: *Χ*τυπήστε έναν τραπεζίτη.
Παραξενιά 1β: Βαρέστε έναν τραπεζίτη.
(Αλλά «χτυπήστε έναν καπουτσίνο» — με την άλλη σημασία :) )

Ασχολούμαι με αυτά τα ανούσια για να κάνω πάσα στα λιγότερο ανούσια του σαραντάκειου σημειώματος.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

Από όπου, βάσει του σχολίου 9, καταλήγουμε εδώ.
*Αίολες οι κατηγορίες; *Αίολες*; Σιγά μην είναι και ο Αίολος Κεντέρης!


----------



## StellaP (Dec 15, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό Δημητράκου, που προσωπικά εμπιστεύομαι χρόνια τώρα :
αίολος: ευκίνητος, ορμητικός, ακτινοβόλος, λαμπρός, ευμετάβολος και δόλιος, πανούργος,
έωλος : παλαιός, μπαγιάτικος, απηρχαιωμένος, ανούσιος, αηδής, οκνηρός, άτολμος και ο υποφέρων εκ μέθης της προτεραίας (hangover).
Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2009)

Το καλοκαίρι η Αλεξάνδρα μας είχε γνωρίσει την τοπική πολύγλωσση εφημερίδα της Μεσσηνίας. σήμερα κάποιος μου έστειλε το πολύγλωσσο μπλογκ με μια είδηση-σοκ. 
Σοκ η μετάφραση, φυσικά. Αλλά και τα ελληνικά δεν πάνε καλύτερα. _Ώρες_ μαρτυρίου έζησε το θύμα καθώς ο δράστης την έσυρε _μερικά μέτρα _ με το ιχ του. Μα καλά, το ιχ ήταν σαλιγκαροκίνητο;
Άσχετο, αλλά εδώ χιονίζει αυτή τη στιγμή.


----------



## kapa18 (Dec 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Το καλοκαίρι η Αλεξάνδρα μας είχε γνωρίσει την τοπική πολύγλωσση εφημερίδα της Μεσσηνίας. σήμερα κάποιος μου έστειλε το πολύγλωσσο μπλογκ με μια είδηση-σοκ.
> Σοκ η μετάφραση, φυσικά. Αλλά και τα ελληνικά δεν πάνε καλύτερα. _Ώρες_ μαρτυρίου έζησε το θύμα καθώς ο δράστης την έσυρε _μερικά μέτρα _ με το ιχ του. μα καλά το ιχ ήταν σαλιγκαροκίνητο;



_The minor Roma she was taken to hospital with minor injuries on the body and ends._
Όλα τόσο μάινορ... Μόνο ένα μέητζορ: το κολπέτο του αναγνώστη!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

Οι «ώρες» μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν και το χρονικό διάστημα με τους μαρτυρικούς πόνους που ακολούθησαν ως συνεπακόλουθο του τι είχε υποστεί η κοπέλα. :)


----------



## danae (Dec 16, 2009)

Προφανώς πρόκειται για μηχανική μετάφραση, αφού σε άλλη είδηση συναντάμε τις ενδιαφέρουσες αποδόσεις "νέα παιδιά" > "new children" και διασωληνωμένοι > "diasolinomenoi". (Also introduced and diasolinomenoi hospitalized in Intensive Care Units in critical condition following the patients, the new confirmed cases of influenza (I1N1) 2009:)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

Ρε παιδιά, ακόμη και το Πρωίας εν έτει 1933 ήταν σαφέστατο: μόνον ο τύπος *γραφτό* σημαίνει το πεπρωμένο, το μοιραίο. Ε, κάποιοι προτιμούν το «*ήταν *γραπτό* να τα καταφέρουμε». Μπράβο, καλά τα καταφέρατε! 

YΓ Κάποια από τα ανωτέρω ευρήματα αφορούν *κανονική *χρήση τού ουδ. επιθ. _γραπτό_ "σε γραπτή μορφή".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ρε παιδιά, ακόμη και το Πρωίας εν έτει 1933 ήταν σαφέστατο: μόνον ο τύπος *γραφτό* σημαίνει το πεπρωμένο, το μοιραίο. Ε, κάποιοι προτιμούν το «*ήταν *γραπτό* να τα καταφέρουμε». Μπράβο, καλά τα καταφέρατε!


Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι σε κάποιες οικογένειες που μεγάλωσαν τα παιδιά τους στη δεκαετία του 50 και του 60, κυριαρχούν τέτοιες "σουσουδίστικες" διορθώσεις των "λαϊκών" γλωσσικών τύπων. Χαρακτηριστικά λέω ότι από μια φίλη (που τυχαίνει να είναι και φιλόλογος) ακούω τις λέξεις: 
πηδήκτηκαν, θα ανοικτούν, θα δεκτώ, καληνύκτα, σικτιρίζω
και πολλά άλλα που δεν μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό. Εν ολίγοις, έχουν εξοριστεί από τον λόγο της τα χυδαία "χτ", "χθ" και έχουν αντικατασταθεί με "κτ". 
(Το καληνύκτα δεν είναι λάθος, βέβαια, αλλά ακούγεται κάπως περίεργα από το στόμα ανθρώπου που κατά τα άλλα διανθίζει το λόγο του με εκφράσεις της νεολαίας και της αργκό.)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ό,τι να 'ναι... Σε επεισόδιο της τηλεοπτικής σειράς με τον Αλαντίν που έδειξε τώρα η ΝΕΤ, όλη η γνωστή παρέα βρίσκεται παγιδευμένη σ' έναν χώρο που γεμίζει γοργά με νερό. «I'll pull the _plug_» λέει το τζίνι, και βουτά για να βγάλει το _πώμα_, την _τάπα_ που κρατά τον χώρο κλειστό, ώστε ν' αδειάσει το νερό και να σωθούν. «Θα βγάλω την _πρίζα_» λέει η μεταγλώττιση... Σωστά, μην έχει ρεύμα και πάθουμε καμιά ηλεκτροπληξία με τόσο νερό...


:))
Είχε μήπως και unplugged υπόκρουση να σου φεύγει η τάπα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2009)

Από τα λάθη που περνάνε και δεν τα παίρνεις χαμπάρι — εκτός αν έχεις δει την ταινία. Κριτική του Νίνου Φενέκ Μικελίδη για την _Αβατάρα_ του Κάμερον:

Ο πρωταγωνιστής Τζέικ Σάλι (Σαμ Γουέρδινγκτον), ένας πρώην ναυτικός, καθηλωμένος σε αναπηρική καρέκλα...

Όπως διαβάζουμε και στην Wikipedia:
The story's protagonist, Jake Sully (Sam Worthington), is a former U.S. *Marine* who was wounded and paralyzed from the waist down in combat on Earth.

Το επίθετο *marine* σημαίνει _ναυτικός_ (και _θαλάσσιος_ ή _θαλασσινός_), το λένε και τα λεξικά (_marine insurance = ναυτική ασφάλιση, marine biology = θαλάσσια βιολογία_ κ.ο.κ.), αλλά το ουσιαστικό είναι ο *πεζοναύτης*. Κάποτε σήμαινε και σκέτος ναύτης, σημαίνει ακόμα *το ναυτικό* (σε λόγιες χρήσεις), αλλά άλλο _sailor, seaman_ ή και _mariner_ (βλ. _The Rime of the Ancient Mariner, Η μπαλάντα του γέρου ναυτικού_ του Κόλεριτζ) και άλλο _marine_. Σ' αυτή τη διαφορά βασίζεται και ο ιδιωματισμός *Tell it to the marines, Αλλού (να τα πεις) αυτά*. Οι πρώτοι πεζοναύτες, οι Βρετανοί Royal Marines, νεοσύλλεκτοι στρατιώτες που τους έστελναν να υπηρετήσουν σε πλοία, ήταν εντελώς στραβάδια, αφελείς και απονήρευτοι δίπλα στους έμπειρους ναυτικούς του πλοίου. Ο ιδιωματισμός στην πλήρη αρχική του μορφή έλεγε: _You may tell that to the marines, but the sailors will not believe you. Θα το χάψουν οι πεζοναύτες, αλλά όχι οι ναύτες._


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2009)

Μια απορία: 
Όποιος δεν έχει δει την ταινία, λογικό είναι να μην ξέρει ότι ο πρωταγωνιστής είναι πεζοναύτης και όχι ναυτικός. Ο κύριος που έγραψε την κριτική, δεν είδε πρώτα την ταινία; Ή η κριτική του δεν είναι κριτική, αλλά μετάφραση κειμένου που έτυχε να βρει κάπου;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 20, 2009)

Πολύ εύστοχη (και εύλογη) η απορία τής Αλεξάνδρας. Άλλο σενάριο (που να εξηγεί την γκάφα) είναι ότι η εφημερίδα δεν κάνει εδώ πραγματική κριτική τής ταινίας, αλλά απλώς δημοσιεύει το δελτίο τύπου τής εταιρείας διανομής (συχνότατο φαινόμενο για βιβλία, παραστάσεις κλπ), το οποίο περιείχε το λάθος από άστοχη μετάφραση (πιθ. από κάποιον υπάλληλό της) του πρωτότυπου δελτίου τύπου.



nickel said:


> Σ' αυτή τη διαφορά βασίζεται και ο ιδιωματισμός *Tell it to the marines, Αλλού (να τα πεις) αυτά*. Οι πρώτοι πεζοναύτες, οι Βρετανοί Royal Marines, νεοσύλλεκτοι στρατιώτες που τους έστελναν να υπηρετήσουν σε πλοία, ήταν εντελώς στραβάδια, αφελείς και απονήρευτοι δίπλα στους έμπειρους ναυτικούς του πλοίου. Ο ιδιωματισμός στην πλήρη αρχική του μορφή έλεγε: _You may tell that to the marines, but the sailors will not believe you. Θα το χάψουν οι πεζοναύτες, αλλά όχι οι ναύτες._


Το ρωσικό ισοδύναμο της φράσης _tell it to the marines_ είναι: *расскажи это своей бабушке* (κατά λέξη: "αυτό να το πεις στη γιαγιά μου"). Το "κατά λέξη" θα το ακούσετε από ρωσόφωνους ή ρωσοπόντιους, οπότε το βάζω για να μην αναρωτιέστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το ρωσικό ισοδύναμο της φράσης _tell it to the marines_ είναι: *расскажи это своей бабушке* (κατά λέξη: "αυτό να το πεις στη γιαγιά μου"). Το "κατά λέξη" θα το ακούσετε από ρωσόφωνους ή ρωσοπόντιους, οπότε το βάζω για να μην αναρωτιέστε.



Ζαζ, το νήμα με τις ρώσικες λέξεις στα ελληνικά, δεν το έχεις έτοιμο ακόμη; :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μια απορία:
> Όποιος δεν έχει δει την ταινία, λογικό είναι να μην ξέρει ότι ο πρωταγωνιστής είναι πεζοναύτης και όχι ναυτικός. Ο κύριος που έγραψε την κριτική, δεν είδε πρώτα την ταινία; Ή η κριτική του δεν είναι κριτική, αλλά μετάφραση κειμένου που έτυχε να βρει κάπου;


Πρέπει να την είδε την ταινία. Θαμπώθηκε. Ίσως γι' αυτό μπερδεύτηκε. Η ιδιότητα του πεζοναύτη ανήκει στο παρελθόν του ήρωα, αν και του βγαίνει και στο παρόν του. Και δεν νομίζω να είχε κάνει κάποιο λάθος ο υποτιτλιστής. Εικάζω ότι πρόκειται για μεταφραστικό λάθος από το διάβασμα της ιδιότητας του ήρωα σε ξένες κριτικές.

Bonus slip: Πιο πάνω έχει γράψει ο Νίνος: «τα ειδικά εφέ είναι άρρητα δεμένα με την πλοκή».

*άρρηκτα δεμένα* = δεμένα με τρόπο αδιάσπαστο, αρραγή (_α + ρηγνύω_, που έδωσε _ρήξη, ρήγμα_)
*άρρητα* = ανέκφραστα, ανείπωτα (_είρω_ = λέω > _ρητός_ και _ρήση, ρήμα, ρήτορας _κ.λπ.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2009)

Η_ *ομήγυρης_ και η_ *πανήγυρης_. Και η_ *γύρης_, επίσης.

Οι τύποι _ομήγυρις_ και _πανήγυρις_ είναι της καθαρεύουσας (δηλ. για τα πανηγύρια :) ). Στη δημοτική είναι *η γύρη*, *η ομήγυρη* και *η πανήγυρη* (ή _το πανηγύρι_). Το κακό είναι που ο διορθωτής δεν τα κοκκινίζει εκείνα τα _ομήγυρης_ κ.λπ. γιατί είναι η γενική στη δημοτική. Στην καθαρεύουσα είχαμε _της γύρεως_, _της ομηγύρεως_ και _της πανηγύρεως_.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2009)

Στη "Ματίλντα" στο Mega πριν από λίγο, πλήρης παρανόηση του ιδιωματισμού nothing short of. Η φράση "What she did was nothing short of heroic" αποδόθηκε, "Αυτό που έκανε δεν ήταν κάτι ηρωικό".

Nothing short of = The equivalent of, the same as, as in _His accusation is nothing short of slander_. This term is slightly stronger than little short of, meaning "almost the same as," as in _Her claim is little short of stupid_. The first term dates from about 1800, the second from about 1830. Also see short of.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2009)

Πες τα, Αλεξάνδρα!

Ένας άλλος σχετικός ιδιωματισμός που έχω δει αρκετές φορές να παρανοείται είναι το *all but*, π.χ. το _she was all but crying_ να αποδίδεται κυριολεκτικά _έκανε τα πάντα εκτός απ' το να κλάψει, _ενώ το σωστό θα ήταν _παραλίγο να βάλει τα κλάματα_ (ή _κόντεψε να κλάψει_).

Αντιγράφω από το Free Dictionary:
*all but* 
Nearly; almost: _all but crying with relief._


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 20, 2009)

Αχ, μην το λέτε αβατάρα σας παρακαλώ... Αλήθεια, στον Ινδουισμό πόσες θηλυκές ενσαρκώσεις ενός μεγάλου όντος έχουμε;


----------



## StellaP (Dec 21, 2009)

Πριν από πέντε λεπτά η εκφωνήτρια ειδήσεων του STAR είπε: Στα Τέμπη συνεχίζεται η πτώση βραχών.
Αν σήμερα στο νομό Λαρίσης έβρεχε, θα έλεγα ότι ο δρόμος έκλεισε λόγω βροχών και όχι λόγω βράχων.
Επειδή κατά καιρούς έχω ακούσει: δυνατοί ανέμοι, επικίνδυνων πλημμύρων κ.ά. αναρωτιέμαι, την ώρα που διαβάζουν καταλαβαίνουν άραγε τι διαβάζουν; ΄Η είναι κάτι που το κάνουν εντελώς μηχανικά, και επομένως είναι τελείως αμόρφωτοι και δεν αναγνωρίζουν τα λάθη ή απλώς δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2009)

Να σε καλωσορίσω κι εγώ, με την ευκαιρία!

Οι παρατονισμοί (π.χ. οι «ανθρώποι», ο «κινηματόγραφος» του Σημίτη), ιδιαίτερα στη γενική του πληθυντικού (δες εδώ), δεν έχει να κάνει (πάντα) με αμορφωσιά. Πότε πότε είναι λαϊκός τύπος, άλλοτε ένδειξη αμηχανίας, καμιά φορά αποκοτιά (μιλάει ο Χάρης για το «κοτών», οπότε γράφω κι εγώ κάπου «κοτών» για να προκαλέσω), αλλά πάνω απ' όλα μικροπροβληματάκι (προβληματάρα, προβληματάρα, φωνάζει κάποιος) της γλώσσας μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...αλλά πάνω απ' όλα μικροπροβληματάκι (προβληματάρα, προβληματάρα, φωνάζει κάποιος) της γλώσσας μας.



Εντάξει, δεν είναι και κανένα τεράστιο πρόβλημα να πεις "των βράχων". Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν πρέπει να το τονίσουν στη λήγουσα, π.χ. "των αυτοπτών", εκεί μπερδεύονται συνήθως.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Εντάξει, δεν είναι και κανένα τεράστιο πρόβλημα να πεις "των βράχων".


Προφανώς. Γι' αυτό και είμαι βέβαιος ότι η εκφωνήτρια γνώριζε το σωστό, αλλά η γενική του πληθυντικού είναι ναρκοπέδιο και κάνεις λάθος εκεί που δεν το φαντάζεσαι, αρκεί να αφαιρεθείς και να κοιτάξεις προς τα πάνω — πάει την πάτησες τη νάρκη!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2009)

Όταν κάποιος έχει τρακ επειδή μιλάει στον φακό, αν χάσει έστω και για κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου την αυτοσυγκέντρωσή του, μπορεί να κάνει απίστευτα σαρδάμ. Το συγκεκριμένο το κατατάσσω στα σαρδάμ. Αλλά πολλές φορές δεν είναι σαρδάμ, είναι γραμμένα λάθος και ο εκφωνητής διαβάζει ό,τι βλέπει μηχανικά.


----------



## StellaP (Dec 21, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.
Πάντως το να μην τονίσεις σωστά τη λήγουσα, όπως π.χ. των αυτοπτών το θεωρώ κακή σχέση με την γραμματική και όχι συγχωρητέο όταν πρόκειται για εκφώνηση ειδήσεων.
Για μένα επίσης είναι πρόβλημα να ακούω των βραχών ή των φωτών(ποοοοολύ συνηθισμένο εδώ). 
Τι να κάνω, νοιώθω ότι μου τρυπάει την εγκέφαλο.
Για να μην πω για το "των πεταλουδών".


----------



## StellaP (Dec 21, 2009)

ΤΟΝ εγκέφαλο.
Ορίστε, να το τρύπημα που έλεγα. Σαν τα τούνελ στα Τέμπη.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά η πεταλούδα είναι πρωτόκλιτο. Δεν πρέπει να είναι "πεταλουδών";
Σύμφωνα με το Λεξισκόπιο, είναι βέβαια "πεταλούδων", αλλά έχω απορία γι' αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2009)

StellaP said:


> ΤΟΝ εγκέφαλο.
> Ορίστε, να το τρύπημα που έλεγα. Σαν τα τούνελ στα Τέμπη.


Όταν θέλεις να διορθώσεις κάτι που έγραψες, πατάς Edit. Έχεις περιθώριο μισή ώρα για να κάνεις αλλαγές στο ποστ σου.


----------



## StellaP (Dec 21, 2009)

Μήπως επειδή πιθανόν να προέρχεται από το πετηλίς-ίδος (ακρίδα) που είναι τριτόκλιτο;


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2009)

Ορίστε που σας λέω, είναι χτικιό. Άμα πρέπει να τρέχουμε στο Λεξισκόπιο για να τονίσουμε σωστά, βγάλτε συμπέρασμα.

Εκτός από το Λεξισκόπιο, το Σχολικό του Κέντρου λέει: πεταλούδα Ο9. Πας στο Ο9 και βλέπεις:
η σελίδα... των σελίδων
Κι αποκάτω γράφει:
Στην κατηγορία αυτή ανήκουν θηλυκά σε -ίδα, -άδα, -τητα, -όνα κ.ά. (_ακρίδα, ομάδα, ιδιότητα, εικόνα..._).

Πας στο ΛΚΝ:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=πεταλούδα&sin=all
Πατάς πάνω στο Ο26 και βλέπεις 37 σελίδες με θηλυκά που στη γενική του πληθυντικού τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα, από _αγελάδα_ μέχρι _ωτοασπίδα_.

Στην καινούργια γραμματική τα λέει στη σελίδα 38.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2009)

Κατά φωνή κι οι πλημμύρες. Από το in.gr:
Η ΔΕΗ θα εξασφαλίσει την ασφάλεια των φραγμάτων και την αποφυγή των πλημμύρων από τις έντονες βροχές αυξάνοντας την υδροηλεκτρική παραγωγή στο μέγιστο δυνατό επίπεδο, η ανακοίνωσε η επιχείρηση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2009)

Παρότι η ανακοίνωση πιο κάτω γράφει:
«...καθιστούν αναγκαία τη λήψη άμεσων μέτρων για την ασφάλεια των φραγμάτων, αποφυγή *πλημμυρών* κλπ.»


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Οφτοπικίζω ξεδιάντροπα, αλλά πέρα από τον βραχνά της γενικής (πιο δύσκολα ακόμη και στην κλίση τα θηλυκά  και το τρακ της κάμερας, με όλη αυτή την κουβέντα με τις βροχές και τις πλημμύρες θυμήθηκα το εξής:

Ιούνη μήνα, σε χωριό της ανατολικής Κρήτης, ο Νικολάρος βλέπει στο καφενείο τις ειδήσεις, κατεβάζοντας και τις βραδινές ρακές του. 
Βγαίνοντας από το καφενείο, τον ρωτάει ο παππούς που απολάμβανε το δειλινό καθισμένος απέξω.
-Ωρέ συ, ήντα καιρό είπε πως θα κάμει αύριο;
-Το πρωί ο καιρός θα είναι αίθριος, αλλά το απόγευμα θα έχομε σποραδικές ρακές και κάτι γίδες.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2009)

Τα εις -_νίκης_ (_ολυμπιονίκης_, _πολυνίκης_ κ.ά., νεότερες από αυτές τις δύο αρχαίες, λέξεις όπως π.χ. _βαλκανιονίκης_) έχουν λόγια γενική -_νίκου_ (_ολυμπιονίκου_, _πολυνίκου_) η οποία δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον στο αρσενικό, αλλά μόνο στο θηλυκό (που κατά τ' άλλα ταυτίζεται με το αρσενικό). Βέβαια, υπήρχε αρχαία λέξη _ολυμπιονίκη_, αλλά με άλλη σημασία (δηλ. τη νίκη στους Ολυμπιακούς), κι έχουμε και σήμερα γυναικείο κύριο όνομα _Πολυνίκη_, ωστόσο δεν πιστεύω ότι τα θηλυκά των εις -_νίκης_ θα αρχίσουν να σχηματίζονται σε -_νίκη_ (τουλάχιστον όχι σύντομα — αν και μπορεί να το αναλάβει αυτό ο sarant, αν το πάρει στα ζεστά ).

Τελοσπάντων, υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο πολλά _*πολυνίκους*_. Αυτά διακρίνονται σε δύο ομάδες: Πρώτον, λανθασμένη γραφή τής γενικής τού κύριου ονόματος _Πολυνείκης_ (προσοχή — άλλο _πολυνίκης_ "αυτός που έχει νικήσει πολλές φορές", κι άλλο _Πολυνείκης_, το οποίο προέρχεται με αναβιβασμό τόνου από το _πολυνεικής_ "ο πολύ εριστικός, ο φιλόνικος, αυτός που του αρέσει να μαλώνει"), δηλ. _Πολυνείκους_ (να θυμάστε το _Σωκράτης_ -> _Σωκράτους_). Δεύτερον, αναφορά στο λεγόμενο σύστημα βαθμολογίας «πολυνίκους», με το οποίο γίνεται η ανάδειξη των πρωταθλητών σε ορισμένες διοργανώσεις αγώνων αυτοκινήτου. Αλλά γιατί «πολυνίκους», φίλτατοι; Δεν σας έκανε το φλατ (αλλά ορθό γραμματικά) «πολυνίκη», ή φαινόταν να λείπει κάτι από το λόγιο «πολυνίκου» και το μετατρέψατε σε σολοικολογιότατο κοτσάροντάς του ένα -_ς_;

ΥΓ Ψιλοάσχετο, αλλά με το έξτρα -_ς_ θυμήθηκα κι ένα περιστατικό από παλιά, ένα φεγγάρι που είχα μετακομίσει από την Αριστοτέλους στην Αλκιβιάδου. Ο αδελφός μου όταν μου 'στελνε κάτι, στη διεύθυνση που έγραφε την έκανε κι εκείνη *Αλκιβιάδους. Είναι να μην πάρει φόρα ο άνθρωπος! :) Αλλά, όταν με είχε ρωτήσει "γιατί -ους το ένα και -ου το άλλο, ενώ -ης και τα δύο στην ονομαστική;" έκανα ότι δεν άκουσα...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2009)

Στο Sex and the City που προβάλλεται στον Alpha:
Η Μιράντα εξεπλάγην.
Όχι δεν ήταν τυπογραφικό, το βλέπουμε συχνά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ορίστε που σας λέω, είναι χτικιό.


Άλλως το τρίγωνο των Βερμούδων


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Ψιλοάσχετο, αλλά με το έξτρα -_ς_ θυμήθηκα κι ένα περιστατικό από παλιά, ένα φεγγάρι που είχα μετακομίσει από την Αριστοτέλους στην Αλκιβιάδου. Ο αδελφός μου όταν μου 'στελνε κάτι, στη διεύθυνση που έγραφε την έκανε κι εκείνη *Αλκιβιάδους. Είναι να μην πάρει φόρα ο άνθρωπος! :) Αλλά, όταν με είχε ρωτήσει "γιατί -ους το ένα και -ου το άλλο, ενώ -ης και τα δύο στην ονομαστική;" έκανα ότι δεν άκουσα...


Διόλου άσχετο. Διότι ήρθε η σοφή δημοτική και μας απάλλαξε από το κορόνα-γράμματα (ορίστε *_Σωκράτου_ και *_Αριστοτέλου_, και σε βιβλιοπωλεία, παρακαλώ), αλλά τώρα, αν δεν έχουμε ισχυρή μνήμη, με τα ονόματα των δρόμων δεν σε σώζει τίποτα! Ούτε Λεξισκόπιο, ούτε λεξικά! Ούτε προβλέπεται να γίνει «στην Αριστοτέλη που γερνάς»...


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

Είπα λοιπόν να πιάσω έναν δημοσιευμένο κατάλογο με δρόμους και έτυχε να είναι της γενέτειράς μου, που είναι μεγάλο μέρος και έχει πολλούς δρόμους με πολλά αρχαία ονόματα.
http://www.2810.gr/site/page/TK

Ιδού οι παρέες που βρήκα:

ο Αριστοτέλης, της οδού Αριστοτέλους
Αριστοφάνους
Αρχιμήδους
Δημοσθένους
Διογένους
Διομήδους
Εργοτέλους
Θεοφάνους
Ιπποκράτους
Ισοκράτους
Κλεάνθους
Κλεισθένους
Λεωχάρους
ο Πολυνείκης, της οδού Πολυνείκους (βλ. παραπάνω #1841)
Πραξιτέλους
Σωκράτους

ο Ετεοκλής, της οδού Ετεοκλέους
Θεμιστοκλέους
Μνησικλέους
Περικλέους
Σοφοκλέους

(Κοιτάζω τον Τζάρτζανο στα αρσενικά ακατάληκτα και προσθέτω:
Πολυκράτους
Αγαθοκλέους
Ηρακλέους
και από το Κολωνάκι:
Δεινοκράτους
Δημοχάρους)

Σε –ου (όχι τα –ος –ου, που είναι σήμερα όπως και στα αρχαία, π.χ. Αίολος, Αιόλου, Αισχύλος, Αισχύλου, άντε να μην κατεβάσουμε τον τόνο στη κλίση και να πούμε «του Δημόκριτου», αλλά στους δρόμους τον κατεβάζουμε, ποιος θα έλεγε «στην οδό Στάδιου»; ) βρήκα στην ίδια σελίδα:

ο Αλκιβιάδης, οδός Αλκιβιάδου
Αριστείδου
Ευκλείδου
Ευριπίδου
Θουκυδίδου
Μιλτιάδου
Υψηλάντου
Φειδιππίδου
και
ο Καποδίστριας, οδός Καποδιστρίου
Παυσανίου
Φειδίου

Και κάποια λαθάκια σ’ αυτά που είδα:
Μαυρογένους Μαντώ: Θέλει και το βαφτιστικό γενική, και μάλιστα Μαντώς, οδός Μαντώς Μαυρογένους

Χατζηδάκη Μάνου: οδός Μάνου Χατζ*ι*δάκ*ι*, μια κι αποφασίσατε να τον τιμήσετε.

Ραδαμάνθους και Ρoδαμάνθους: διπλό λάθος. *Ραδάμανθυς* (κι ας λέει Ραδαμάνθυς ο Πάπυρος) λεγόταν ο γιος του Δία και της Ευρώπης, ο αδελφός του Μίνωα και του Σαρπηδόνα, δικαστής των νεκρών στον Άδη. Στη γενική, _του Ραδαμάνθυος_. Στη δημοτική: _ο Ραδάμανθης, του Ραδάμανθη_. Ο Ροδάμανθος είναι λυράρης.

Ουφ, με φάγαν οι δρόμοι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

Εύστοχη παρατήρηση του Χ.Μ. στο σημερινό του σημείωμα, εκείνη για το _Greek tragedy_. Έψαξα το "Greek tragedy" στις σελίδες του BBC και μου έβγαλε δέκα σελίδες ευρήματα — και λίγα είναι! Το Google δίνει 2.000 σελίδες. Δεν μου έβγαλε πάντως το άρθρο στο οποίο αναφέρεται, το οποίο βρίσκεται εδώ.

Ανάμεσα στα διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα του Χ.Μ. διάβασα κι αυτό:

ΣΤΟ, κατά τα άλλα, εξαιρετικό και πολύ εύστοχο ρεπορτάζ του, το BBC επιχειρεί μια ενδοσκόπηση σε αυτό που ονομάζει «credibility gap», που σημαίνει «χάσμα αξιοπιστίας», και που «παίζει» και με τη λέξη «credit», η οποία βεβαίως είναι το χρέος.

Δυστυχία μας! Όλα πια χρέος, μόνο χρέος!


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2009)

Είναι απίστευτο πόσα **γυαλός* υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο, λόγω επιρροής από το _γυαλί_.

Ο _γιαλός_, από τον _αιγιαλό_ με σίγηση του αρχικού άτονου _αι_-. Ο _αιγιαλός_, πάλι, πιστεύεται ότι προέρχεται από _αίγες_ (οι οποίες εκτός από κατσίκες ήταν και τα ορμητικά κύματα — διόλου περίεργο αφού κι εμείς σήμερα μιλάμε για «προβατάκια») και _αλς, αλός_, ίσως με τη μεσολάβηση κάποιας φράσης _(ἐν) αἰγὶ ἁλὸς _. Πάντως, απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται ο _αιγιαλός_, ο γιαλός, όσο στραβός κι αν είναι, γυαλί δεν γίνεται.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Είναι απίστευτο πόσα **γυαλός* υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο, λόγω επιρροής από το _γυαλί_.
> 
> Ο _γιαλός_, από τον _αιγιαλό_ με σίγηση του αρχικού άτονου _αι_-. Ο _αιγιαλός_, πάλι, πιστεύεται ότι προέρχεται από _αίγες_ (οι οποίες εκτός από κατσίκες ήταν και τα ορμητικά κύματα — διόλου περίεργο αφού κι εμείς σήμερα μιλάμε για «προβατάκια») και _αλς, αλός_, ίσως με τη μεσολάβηση κάποιας φράσης _(ἐν) αἰγὶ ἁλὸς _. Πάντως, απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται ο _αιγιαλός_, ο γιαλός, όσο στραβός κι αν είναι, γυαλί δεν γίνεται.


Σωστά. Από την άλλη η θάλασσα είναι γυαλί. Εμένα μου φαίνεται θεμιτή η διπλοτυπία πια, αφού ξέρουμε από πού προκύπτουν και τα δύο, και φυσικά ξέρω ότι σκοντάφτω για να το γράψω με ι, γιατί κυριαρχεί το γυαλί.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2009)

Σ' το 'πα και σ' το ξαναλέω
στο *γυαλό μην κατεβείς.
Ο *γυαλός είναι σπασμένος
κι άμα πας θε να κοπείς...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 24, 2009)

I can't stomach ντολμαδάκια "γυαλαντζί.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2009)

Σιγά, βρε παιδιά, θα μας θαμπώσετε ή μάλλον θα μας στραβώσετε! Μόλις τώρα στην πρωινή εκπομπή του Alpha, δημιουργήθηκε το εξής αμίμητο:
Έξι-εφτά άτομα που βρίσκονται μπροστά στον φακό, συν όλοι αυτοί που είναι πίσω απ' τον φακό, στάθηκε αδύνατο να βρουν σωστά τη λέξη "Στενολάρυγξ", μιλώντας για κάποια "Μπλε Φάλαινα". Ήθελαν να γράψουν τίτλο στην οθόνη "Στενολάρυγξ η Μπλε Φάλαινα". Έγραψαν διαδοχικά:

Στενολάρυξ
Στενολάρυγκς
Στενολάρυγκξ
Στενολάρυγκη
και μετά τα έσβησαν όλα και άλλαξαν θέμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2009)

Αν μιλάμε για κυριολεκτικές μεταφράσεις, νομίζω ότι το χρυσό βατόμουρο πρέπει να απονεμηθεί σ' αυτό που είδα μόλις στη ΝΕΤ:

I hate to burst your bubble, friend, but...
Να μη σου σκάσω τη φούσκα, αλλά...

Παρά το γεγονός ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπήρχε λογοπαίγνιο με ένα πραγματικό μπαλόνι, όμως η χρήση στα αγγλικά ήταν σαφέστατα για να πει "να μη σε απογοητεύσω, φίλε, αλλά..."


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 26, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αν μιλάμε για κυριολεκτικές μεταφράσεις, νομίζω ότι το χρυσό βατόμουρο πρέπει να απονεμηθεί σ' αυτό που είδα μόλις στη ΝΕΤ:
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble, friend, but...
> Να μη σου σκάσω τη φούσκα, αλλά...



Ή σε αυτό που διάβασα μόλις τώρα στις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ για τον τρομοκράτη των Delta Airlines:

He was belligerent = Ήταν "μάχιμος". 

Πάλι καλά που δεν τον βγάλανε Ι5.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2009)

Άσε που δεν είναι καν κυριολεξία αυτό, είναι σκέτo λάθος στη μετάφραση του belligerent.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2009)

Κάποια κυρία στο δελτίο της τηλεόρασης του Σκάι, με βαριά φωνή και πολλά δημοσιογραφικά προσόντα, είπε χτες το εξής:

"Γιατί τα βάζει τώρα ο Παπανδρέου με τη ΝΔ και στέλνει την μπάλα στο δικό τους γήπεδο; Αυτό είναι... εκ των ουκ άνευ".

Τι ακριβώς ήθελε να πει η "παραμορφωμένη" κυρία; "Είναι άνευ περιεχομένου"; "Είναι περιττό"; "Είναι πρωτοφανές"; "Λέω κοτσάνες";

Μετά δε από τα "*των Αντίλλων*" και τις "*σωρούς*" των ναυτικών που είχα ήδη ακούσει και δει στην οθόνη τους, άλλαξα κανάλι γιατί δεν αντέχω τόση μόρφωση μονομιάς, θα βαρυστομαχιάσω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2009)

Δεν είναι λάθος. Απλώς διαπίστωση τού τι μπορεί να πάθεις όταν διαβάζεις με την τσίμπλα ακόμα στο μάτι. Το παρακάτω το διάβασα:

*Τέλος στα λάθη. Διόρθωση το 2011.*

και πίστεψα για μια στιγμή ότι βρέθηκε ηλεκτρονικός διορθωτής που από το 2011 θα βάλει τέλος σε όλα τα λάθη και δεν θα έχουμε τι να γράψουμε εδώ και θα εξαφανιστούν όλα τα *_πύλινα_ από το διαδίκτυο... Όνειρο ήταν και πέρασε.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> και θα εξαφανιστούν όλα τα *_πύλινα_ από το διαδίκτυο...



Τους μπερδεύει η κυλότητα του πύλινου δοχείου.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 2, 2010)

> προσδοκώντας, ασφαλώς, στον 13ο μισθό, στο έθιμο των δώρων, στις λίγο περισσότερες σπατάλες των ημερών


προσβλέποντας, ασφαλώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2010)

Μα πραγματικά, όταν ακούς τις ειδήσεις στα κανάλια, αναρωτιέσαι αν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι καταλαβαίνουν ποτέ τι διαβάζουν ή διαβάζουν πάντα εντελώς μηχανικά. 
Στη ΝΕΤ: Η είδηση μιλάει για τον σκιτσογράφο της Δανίας που δέχτηκε επίθεση από κάποιον μαινόμενο Μουσουλμάνο. Ο Δανός ρεπόρτερ αναφέρει ότι ο σκιτσογράφος ήταν *με την εγγονή του*. Ο Έλληνας που έχει κάνει το ρεπορτάζ σωστά αναφέρει ότι ήταν *με την εγγονή του*. Ο εκφωνητής διαβάζει ότι ο Δανός ήταν με *τον εγγονό του*. Και από το πρωί που επαναλαμβάνεται η είδηση, την έχουν διαβάσει τρεις διαφορετικοί εκφωνητές, αλλά κανένας στο κανάλι δεν κατάλαβε το λάθος, δεν το διόρθωσαν, ούτε θα το διορθώσουν ποτέ. Κανένας από αυτούς που το διάβασαν δεν το κατάλαβε; Κανένας δεν είπε μετά, "Για σταθείτε, βρε παιδιά, εγώ διάβασα "εγγονό", ενώ η είδηση λέει "εγγονή", δεν πρέπει να το διορθώσουμε;" Ώστε να το διορθώσουν τουλάχιστον στο επόμενο δελτίο;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 2, 2010)

> ο οποίος αντιλήφθηκε την εισβολή και κατέφυγε με τον εγγονό του, τον οποίο φιλοξενούσε


(in.gr με πληροφ. από Ασοσιέντιτ Πρες που γράφει "πεντάχρονη εγγονή").

Με το εγγόνι του ήταν πάντως. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 3, 2010)

> ...ειρηνική πορεία στο κέντρο της οικονομικής πρωτεύουσας της *Χώρας των Βάσεων *
> (...) για την ανεξαρτητοποίηση της *Χώρας των Βάσεων *από τη Βόρεια Ισπανία και τη νοτιοδυτική Γαλλία



in.gr.

οι Βάσκοι μένουν εκεί πέρα. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 3, 2010)

Αυτό το "speed is controlled electronically" στις Εθνικές Οδούς, πότε θα το διορθώσουν;


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> in.gr.
> 
> οι Βάσκοι μένουν εκεί πέρα. :)


 
*Βασκικά, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!  
Αλλά θα το στείλω σε φίλη Βάσκα (*Βασκίδα; *Βασκέζα, να γελάσει λίγο...


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό το "speed is controlled electronically" στις Εθνικές Οδούς, πότε θα το διορθώσουν;


 
Ας διορθώσουν τις εθνικές οδούς και χαλάλι τους το controlled...;)
Άσε που, μέχρι να τις διορθώσουν, αλλού θα ισχύει το controlled, όπως στο _Minority Report_.


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 3, 2010)

Χτές στην tv είχε μια κομεντί με τον Έντι Μέρφι, όπου παίζει έναν διαφημιστή. Σε συζήτηση για την προώθηση ενός προϊόντος ένας συνάδελφος τον παροτρύνει να κάνουν ενα πιο σουρεαλιστικό σποτ, φέρνοντας σαν σημείο αναφοράς τους Μπουνιουέλ και Νταλί. Τον δεύτερο εντάξει, τον πέτυχαν. Τον πρώτο, τον απέδωσαν ''*ΜπΡουνουέλ*''. 

Στο πρόσφατο ''soul's kitchen'' του Φατίχ Ακίν, ένας απο τους πρωταγωνιστές αποκαλεί έναν πελάτη του μαγαζιού ''Χάρλεϊ Ντέιβιντσον'', λόγω παρουσιαστικού (μαλλί/μούσι, τζιν με ραφτά, μπότες κ.ο.κ). Στην (ακουστική;) απόδοση, βλέπουμε ''*Άλι Ντεϊβι(ντ)σον*''.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2010)

Σε ντοκυμανταίρ της ΕΤ1 για το Βόρειο Πόλο, λέει η παρουσιάστρια
The North is the most senior point on the compass
και διαβάζουμε ο βορράς είναι το παλαιότερο σημείο της πυξιδας
(εν αρχή ην ο βορράς, μετά ήρθαν οι άλλοι)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2010)

1) Πώς λέγονται τα τέλη των διοδίων σύμφωνα με τον ρεπόρτερ του Alpha;
*Κόμιστρα.* 
Και δεν το είπε μόνο μια φορά, αλλά πολλές ότι αυξήθηκαν τα κόμιστρα στο διόδια της Εθνικής Οδού.

2) Πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά ο συγγραφέας Stephen King, σύμφωνα με τη μεταφράστρια ταινίας στο Alter;
*Στίφεν Κινγκ. *
Δεν ήταν τυπογραφικό λάθος, το έγραψε τουλάχιστον πέντε φορές. 
Λίγο πιο κάτω, η ίδια μεταφράστρια ξεφούρνισε το γνωστό *"Υπέγραψέ το".*


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2010)

με ιπτάμενα σκάφη και συνεχή συνομιλία στον ασύρματο:
_Do you read me?_
Ο υπότιτλος:
_Με διαβάζεις; _

Διαβάζω σε, συνάδελφε,
μα αν κρίνω απ' όσα γράφεις,
ή πιάστηκες αδιάβαστος
ή το κοινό σου "γράφεις". 

Παρακάτω: _*Ρήψη εκρηκτικών στη βάση των *κολώνων!_

Ρίψη κάνουμε, ρήξη θέλουμε να πετύχουμε. Διόρθωση και επιμέλεια δεν κάναμε, πάντως.
Των κολονών, λέει το ΛΚΝ, σύμφωνα με το κλιτικό πρότυπο Ο25 (ωρών), ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ στη Β' έκδοση του 2002 γράφει _κολόνων_ (κολόνα (η) {κολόνων} 1. στύλος από μάρμαρο, ξύλο, τσιμέντο κ.λπ., που χρησιμεύει για στήριξη ή για διακόσμηση), αλλά στην Γ' έκδοση του 2008 το διορθώνει σε _κολονών._

Μπορεί στην Ελλάδα ο υποτιτλισμός των ταινιών για την προβολή τους στον κινηματογράφο να γίνεται με εντελώς ανορθόδοξο τρόπο, αλλά τέτοια λάθη δεν δικαιολογούνται ούτε απ' αυτόν τον παράγοντα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 10, 2010)

> Των κολονών, λέει το ΛΚΝ, σύμφωνα με το κλιτικό πρότυπο Ο25 (ωρών), ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ στη Β' έκδοση του 2002 γράφει κολόνων (κολόνα (η) {κολόνων} 1. στύλος από μάρμαρο, ξύλο, τσιμέντο κ.λπ., που χρησιμεύει για στήριξη ή για διακόσμηση), αλλά στην Γ' έκδοση του 2008 το διορθώνει σε κολονών.


Κι έχεις και το κλιτικό πρότυπο της "κοκόνας"... δεν έχει γεν. πληθ., να πάρει! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2010)

Μα αφού το ξέρει το «έθεσε τον εαυτό του...» (το γράφει στο κείμενο), τι την ήθελε τη δοτική στον τίτλο; Για πιο επίσημα;
Ή άλλοι (πολύ πιθανό) γράφουν τα κείμενα κι άλλοι τους τίτλους;

Edit: Στο μεταξύ, διορθώθηκε (γι' αυτό: τεκμηριώνετε... :))


----------



## StellaP (Jan 10, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω, σχετικά με την ορθογραφία της λέξης κολόνα ή κολώνα, ότι το λεξικό του Δημητράκου έχει και τους δύο τύπους ως σωστούς : κολώνα η κ.-όνα, υποκορ.το κολωνάκι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

Ο Δημητράκος είναι πριν από τη μεταπολίτευση και την ορθογραφική απλοποίηση των ξένων λέξεων. Η _κολόνα_ (από το ιταλικό _colonna_) γραφόταν παλιά με μακρό «ω» αλλά τώρα πια μόνο με «ο». Το κακό είναι ότι τα _κολονάκια_ στους δρόμους γράφονται με «ο», αλλά το *Κολωνάκι* έχει κρατήσει την ιστορική ορθογραφία (όπως και οι _Κολωνακιώτες_) με αποτέλεσμα να τρελαίνονται οι ηλεκτρονικοί ορθογράφοι και οι ανορθόγραφοι άνθρωποι.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 10, 2010)

Αχ, το ξέρω ότι και το λεξικό του Δημητράκου και η γραμματική του Τζάρτζανου και κάτι εγκυκλοπαίδειες σαν τον Πυρσό που συχνά χρησιμοποιώ είναι παρωχημένες και προπολεμικές, αλλά αφ΄ενός μεν οι συνήθειες δεν κόβονται εύκολα αφ΄ετέρου δε είναι ωραίο να διαβάζει και να μαθαίνει κανείς πώς λέγονταν και γράφονταν κάποτε οι λέξεις και πολλές φορές έτσι κατανοεί την σύγχρονη ορθογραφία.
΄Ασχετο, νομίζω ότι θα σου αρέσει πολύ, αν βρεθείς κοντά σε μία εγκυκλοπαίδεια Πυρσός να ψάξεις στο λήμμα Ιστίον, όπου έχει με σχέδια και λεπτομερείς περιγραφές και τα 96 μέρη του ιστίου, στην καθαρεύουσα και την ναυτική ορολογία (π.χ.Πρότονος της ηλακάτης του επισιπαρίου = στράλιο του πίπουλου του πλωριού κουντριλινιού).
Βρες μου ένα σύγχρονο λεξικό που να τα έχει όλα αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

Εγώ εκεί γελάω με το τσιμπούκι του παπαφίγκου.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 10, 2010)

Επιστήλια έχει πολλά, απλώς δεν το θεώρησα πρέπον να τα αναφέρω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2010)

> Στη *σκηνή του φόνου *μετέβησαν αξιωματούχοι του κράτους


Ζούγκλα

(με φώτο της "συγκλονισμένης φίλης του θύματος", της Βίσση)


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2010)

Η ταινία είναι η _Rocknrolla_ του Γκάι Ρίτσι. Κάθισα να τη δω τη Δευτέρα αλλά έκλειναν τα μάτια μου. Οπότε τη δανείστηκα και την είδα χτες, με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους. Τσάκωσα κι ένα λάθος με το ακροκέραιο.

Έπειτα μ’ έπιασε περιέργεια πώς το έχουν μεταφράσει οι πειρατές ερασιτέχνες υποτιτλιστές. Κατέβασα υπότιτλους από έναν τόπο που μπορεί να μη φιλοξενεί και τους κορυφαίους του είδους. Καταθέτω ένα κομματάκι με τη δική μου πρόχειρη μετάφραση και τα κολιέ που έπλεξα με τα μαργαριτάρια. Στη σκηνή αυτή ένας μαύρος «εξωτερικός σύμβουλος» (τζιμάνι, κονουασέρ, τύπος που κάθεται στο τζιπ του και παρακολουθεί _Απομεινάρια μιας ημέρας_ σχολιάζοντας την αναβαθμισμένη ποιότητα εικόνας και ήχου — Ρίτσι, σε λατρεύω με τα ευρήματά σου) πηγαίνει στο γραφείο του αρχιμαφιόζου, όπου τον υποδέχεται το πρωτοπαλίκαρο. Ο μαύρος, που τον λένε Τανκ (από το «think tank»!), ειρωνεύεται το νεοπλουτίστικο ντεκόρ, και μάλιστα δημιούργησε κι έναν πονοκέφαλο στους προσεκτικούς γιατί μιλάει για έναν πίνακα του Whistler τη στιγμή που πάνω από το γραφείο κρέμεται μια σκηνή κυνηγιού, πίνακας που μόνο Γουίσλερ δεν θυμίζει — μάλλον για ειρωνεία πρόκειται κι αυτό, όπως και το σχόλιο για την ξυλεπένδυση.



- Tank, come in. | - Πέρασε, Τανκ. 
You want a drink? |Θα πιεις κάτι; 
- No, thanks, Archy. | - Όχι, Άρτσι, ευχαριστώ.
Not till the sun's past the yard hour. |Ποτέ πριν πέσει ο ήλιος. 
Ooh. Nice office Lenny's got here, ain't it? |Ωραίο γραφείο έχει ο Λένι. 
Like that, Scandinavian pine |Μου αρέσει αυτό. Σκανδιναβικό πεύκο 
posing as English oak. |που παριστάνει την αγγλική βελανιδιά. 
Nice touch, that. |Ωραία πινελιά. 
Ooh. Whistler. |Γουίστλερ. 
- Come again? |- Τι πράγμα; 
- Nineteenth century, Beaufort Hunt, |- 19ου αιώνα, Το κυνήγι του Μποφόρ, 
master of hounds. |ο αρχικυνηγός. 
- Is that right? |- Αλήθεια;
You know a man's cultured |- Ξέρεις ότι έχει κουλτούρα ο άνθρωπος 
when he's got a Whistler on the wall. |όταν βάζει έναν Γουίσλερ στον τοίχο του. 

Και εδώ τα κολιέ με τα διαμάντια. Όλοι σωστοί στην απόδοση του ιδιωματισμού _not till the sun's past the yard-arm = όχι πριν πέσει ο ήλιος_ και ταυτόχρονα κάποιες απερίγραπτες κοτσάνες (τόσο που το τελευταίο σετάκι θυμίζει μεταφραστική μηχανή). Enjoy!



- Tank, come in.
|
- Τανκ, έλα μέσα.
|
- Τανκ, έλα μέσα.
|
- Δεξαμενή, έλα μέσα.
You want a drink?
|
Θέλεις ένα ποτό;
|
Θέλεις ένα ποτό;
|
Θέλεις ένα ποτό;
- No, thanks, Archy.
|
- Όχι, ευχαριστώ Άρτσι.
|
- Όχι, ευχαριστώ, όχι μέχρι
|
- Οχι, ευχαριστώ, Άρτσι.
Not till the sun's past the yard hour.
|
Όχι μέχρι να βασιλέψει ο ήλιος.
|
να πέσει ο ήλιος.
|
Όχι μέχρι να πέσει ο ήλιος.
Ooh. Nice office Lenny's got here, ain't it?
|
Ωραίο γραφείο έχει εδώ ο Λέννι, έτσι;
|
Ωραίο γραφείο έχει ο Λένι.
|
Ωραίο γραφείο έχεις Λένυ εδώ.
Like that, Scandinavian pine
|
Σαν αυτό. Ένα σκανδιναβικό πεύκο
|
Μ'αρέσει αυτό, σκανδιναβικό
|
Όπως, η Σκανδιναβική πεύκη είναι
posing as English oak.
|
που υποδύεται αγγλική βελανιδιά.
|
πεύκο σαν αγγλική βελανιδιά.
|
σαν αγγλική βελανιδιάς.
Nice touch, that.
|
Ωραία επαφή, αυτή.
|
Καλό άγγιγμα.
|
Ωραία αφή.
Ooh. Whistler.
|
Γουίστλερ.
|
Γουίστλερ.
|
Γουίστλερ.
- Come again?
|
- Πώς είπες;
|
- Πώς είπες;
|
- Πάμε πάλι;
- Nineteenth century, Beaufort Hunt, 
|
- 19ου αιώνα, Beaufort Hunt,
|
- Δέκατος ένατος αιώνας, το Κυνήγι του Μπόφορτ,
|
- Δέκατου ένατου αιώνα, Beaufort Hunt,
master of hounds.
|
δεξιοτέχνης των κυνηγόσκυλων.
|
αφέντης των λαγωνικών.
|
πλοίαρχος αγελών κυνηγόσκυλων. 






Ο (θεός να τον κάνει) Γουίσλερ.
Εδώ πίνακας με τίτλο _Beaufort Hunt_ κάποιου Wheeler
και εδώ πίνακας που θυμίζει εκείνον της ταινίας.​


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ο πλοίαρχος αγελών κυνηγόσκυλων μου μοιάζει σαν μεταφραστήρι με light touch ανθρώπου


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Στο Sex & the City που μόλις έπαιζε στον Άλφα. Η Καρλόττα μιλάει για το νέο της αξεσουάρ, "the rabbit". Ο υποτιτλιστής το έλεγε συνέχεια "ο λαγός", ακόμα κι όταν το είχε κρύψει σε ένα λούτρινο κουνέλι!


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Στο Sex & the City που μόλις έπαιζε στον Άλφα. Η Καρλόττα μιλάει για το νέο της αξεσουάρ, "the rabbit". Ο υποτιτλιστής το έλεγε συνέχεια "ο λαγός", ακόμα κι όταν το είχε κρύψει σε ένα λούτρινο κουνέλι!


 
Κρίμα! Χαμένη ευκαιρία να λογοπαίξει με το "κουνέλι"...
Σχετικά: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=10503#post10503,
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1786


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2010)

Η Αϊτή κατέχει την 203η θέση ανάμεσα στις 293 φτωχότερες χώρες του κόσμου! 
Zougla
Σεισμός στον ΟΗΕ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2010)

*Silicon και silicone: Η κλασική γκάφα νούμερο 1;*

*Δεν έχω και δεν θέλω σιλικονούχους φίλους *

Είδα κι εγώ ένα ενδιαφέρον σκακιστικό και οικονομικό άρθρο (Οι Grandmasters και η παγκόσμια ανάπτυξη) στο _Κέρδος_, γραμμένο από έναν τέως σκακιστή κορυφής και νυν οικονομολόγο, καθηγητή κλπ και κάθισα να το διαβάσω με την ησυχία μου, αλλά ...τσουπ! Νάτες πάλι οι σιλικόνες στην υπηρεσία της πληροφορικής, της επιστήμης και της τεχνολογίας.

Έχουμε αναφέρει στο φόρουμ αυτή την κλασική γκάφα τουλάχιστον άλλες δύο φορές, εδώ στο νήμα silica gel = σίλικα τζελ, σιλικαζέλ και εδώ (και στα αμέσως επόμενά του), στην ανάρτηση Και τα φασόλια έχουν μπούστο:

silicon = πυρίτιο (το στοιχείο). Ελληνική βίκι, εδώ.
silicone = σιλικόνη (χημική ένωση)

Ακόμη και στους τίτλους της το γράφει η αγγλική βίκι, πάνω πάνω, φάτσα κάρτα:
*Silicon*
_Not to be confused with *Silicone*_
και
*Silicone*
_Not to be confused with the metalloid chemical element *Silicon*_

Η απόλυτη άγνοια στη μετάφραση, σε βαθμό που το κείμενο βγάζει γέλιο:

[...]Παραδέχομαι ότι η οπτική μου γωνία επηρεάζεται καθοριστικά από συμβάντα στον κόσμο του σκακιού, ένα παιχνίδι που έπαιζα κάποτε σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο και ακόμη παρακολουθώ εξ αποστάσεως. Αν και είναι κάτι διαφορετικό, το ηλεκτρονικό σκάκι προσφέρει μεν ένα παράθυρο στην εξέλιξη της *σιλικόνης* αλλά και ένα βαρόμετρο για το πώς οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν σε αυτόν.[...]​Και δεν είναι σύμπτωση ούτε δαχτυλολίσθημα, γιατί το συναντάμε ξανά πιο κάτω:
[...]. Στα περιοδικά του σκακιού βλέπει κάποιος συχνά σχόλια από κορυφαίους παίκτες όπως «Ο _*σιλικονούχος *_φίλος μου λέει ότι θα έπρεπε να είχα μετακινήσει τον βασιλιά μου αντί για τη βασίλισσα μου, όμως εγώ επιμένω ότι έκανα την "ανθρωπίνως" καλύτερη κίνηση».[...]​
Όχι, ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι ούτε ο σιλικονούχος φίλος μου (γιατί «φίλος»; --άλλο θέμα αυτό) ούτε η σιλικονούχα φίλη μου (δεν έχω και σιλικονούχες φίλες, εδώ που τα λέμε). Με καρδιά ή με μυαλό από πυρίτιο, ίσως...

Είναι αυτονόητο ότι και σε άλλα σημεία πάσχει η μετάφραση· απλώς ενημερωτικά, για τον επόμενο: τoυς grandmasters του σκακιού τους λέμε στα ελληνικά --ακόμη :)-- «γαλλιστί», γκρανμέτρ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2010)

Μπήκα να χαζέψω στο Αθηνόραμα την ενότητα Τέχνες-Μουσεία, και έπεσα πάνω στη διαφήμιση της Tellas/Wind.










Προσθήκη διαχειριστή: Η συνέχεια αυτής της συζήτησης μεταφέρθηκε εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ricordi mi*

Αυτό δεν είναι γκάφα ελληνική, αλλά αφορά ελληνική ταινία. Ricordi mi, λέει. Θυμήσου με. Δεν είναι τόσο που στα ιταλικά γράφεται με μία λέξη, όσο ότι είναι Ricord*a*mi. Εκτός πάλι κι αν δεν είναι από τα ιταλικά, αλλά από τα ισπανικά, που δεν τα ξέρω, οπότε πάω πάσο.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2010)

Μπορεί να είναι ευγενικός τύπος, π.χ. το scusi είναι «με συγχωρείτε», ενώ όταν απευθύνεσαι σε κάποιον στον ενικό είναι «scusa». Ο ευγενικός τύπος του ricordare είναι ricordi.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2010)

Από ιστολόγιο:

Μπραβο, Μήτσο. Ωραία τα λες. Ωσ φιλόλογος όμως σου επιστώ την προσοχή στο "καθώς νιώθει να ταλανίζετε από το εδραιωμένο βάθρο του." Πέρα από το ορθογραφικό λάθος, κάνεις λάθος χρήση στις λέξεις.

Αυτοκριτική: Το είχα βάλει κι εγώ έτσι παλιά, σε γλωσσάρι, όπως και η φιλόλογος: «*επιστώ την προσοχή»! Παντζάρι έγινα όταν μου το έδειξαν.

Και για όσους εξακολουθούν να απορούν: *εφιστώ* την προσοχή, επειδή το _ιστώ_ (τύπος παράλληλος με το _ίστημι_) παίρνει / έπαιρνε δασεία. Στην υποτακτική έχουμε _επί _+ _στήσω_ και από το «επιστήσω» φτιάχνουμε μετά κι ένα σούπερ-ανύπαρκτο «επιστώ». Ναι, όλα αυτά είναι φανταστικά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Μπορεί να είναι ευγενικός τύπος, π.χ. το scusi είναι «με συγχωρείτε», ενώ όταν απευθύνεσαι σε κάποιον στον ενικό είναι «scusa». Ο ευγενικός τύπος του ricordare είναι ricordi.


Όχι, πάντα αν μιλάμε για ιταλική γλώσσα. "Θυμηθείτε με, κύριε/κυρία" θα ήταν Si ricordi di me (signore/a), ή Mi ricordi (signore/a) (ετούτο το δεύτερο μάλιστα πιο εύκολα σημαίνει "θυμίστε μου" παρά "θυμηθείτε με"), και πάντως όχι Ricordi mi ή έστω Ricordimi. Γιατί στον τύπο ευγενείας αλλάζει η θέση της αντωνυμίας, από το τέλος πάει στην αρχή. Π.χ. το scusami γίνεται mi scusi.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2010)

Costas said:


> Όχι, πάντα αν μιλάμε για ιταλική γλώσσα. "Θυμηθείτε με, κύριε/κυρία" θα ήταν Si ricordi di me (signore/a), ή Mi ricordi (signore/a) (ετούτο το δεύτερο μάλιστα πιο εύκολα σημαίνει "θυμίστε μου" παρά "θυμηθείτε με"), και πάντως όχι Ricordi mi ή έστω Ricordimi. Γιατί στον τύπο ευγενείας αλλάζει η θέση της αντωνυμίας, από το τέλος πάει στην αρχή. Π.χ. το scusami γίνεται mi scusi.



Οφείλεται σε έλξη και κλίνεται όπως το διέκοψε-την, επέλεξε την κλπ


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 15, 2010)

> Η απαγόρευση παρουσίασης προϊόντων τέχνης δεν έγκειται σε μια σύγχρονη δημοκρατία, ο δε χαρακτηρισμός μιας τέχνης ως επικίνδυνη και αντεθνική παραπέμπει ...


Π. Γερουλάνος, υπ. Πολιτισμού
Η γενική ιδέα πάντως είναι σωστή :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 15, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Π. Γερουλάνος, υπ. Πολιτισμού
> Η γενική ιδέα πάντως είναι σωστή :)



Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο καημό να υπερασπιστώ τα ελληνικά του κ. υπουργού, αλλά στα πρακτικά της Βουλής το απόσπασμα είναι σωστότερο, ένα ομοιόπτωτο στο "ως" λείπει μόνο:
. Η διενέργεια λογοκρισίας, η απαγόρευση παρουσίασης προϊόντος τέχνης, δεν νοείται σε μία σύγχρονη δημοκρατία. Και αυτό γιατί κάτι τέτοιο θα προσέβαλε, όχι μόνο το δικαίωμα του δημιουργού, αλλά και το δικαίωμα του πολίτη. Ο δε χαρακτηρισμός της τέχνης ως επικίνδυνη ή αντεθνική, παραπέμπει και σε μια εποχή που νομίζω οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα δεν θα θέλαμε να θυμόμαστε ή εν πάση περιπτώσει, θα έπρεπε να θυμόμαστε για να μην επαναλάβουμε τα ίδια λάθη


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2010)

Με τις ελληνικούρες που κυκλοφορούν στη Βουλή θα γεμίζαμε πολλά νήματα, αν και καλό είναι να ελέγχουμε τα πρακτικά, όπως έκανε ο συνονόματος. Αλλά εδώ το ενδιαφέρον της είδησης προέρχεται από το γεγονός ότι ο υπουργός απαντούσε σε ερώτηση του Γιώργου Ανατολάκη (του πρώην ποδοσφαιριστή και νυν βουλευτή του Λαϊκού Ορθόδοξου Συναγερμού), ο οποίος διαμαρτυρόταν επειδή στα βιβλία που ήταν υποψήφια για βράβευση από το ΕΚΕΒΙ (μετά από ψηφοφορία στις λέσχες βιβλίου) ήταν και το βιβλίο του Γκουρογιάννη «Κόκκινο στην Πράσινη Γραμμή». Μου λείπει ο Ψινάκης.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> επειδή στα βιβλία που ήταν υποψήφια για βράβευση από το ΕΚΕΒΙ (μετά από ψηφοφορία στις λέσχες βιβλίου)


Btw Οι Λέσχες Ανάγνωσης που λειτουργούν σε διάφορες πόλεις της Ελλάδας δεν είναι ΕΚΕΒΙ, συστάθηκαν όμως ως δική του "δράση" σε συνεργασία με ομάδα συγγραφέων όπως ο Τατσόπουλος και ο Σκαμπαρδώνης, και έχουν ...ένα τατς :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2010)

Κάτι σαν τα ιδρύματα πρωθυπουργών κι αυτές;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κάτι σαν τα ιδρύματα πρωθυπουργών κι αυτές;


Πώς λέμε να μην αλλάζουμε, έτσι, προέδρους Δημοκρατίας για να μην πληρώνουμε μετά συντάξεις, φαντάσου να φτάσουμε να λέμε να μην αλλάζουμε πρωθυπουργούς για να γλυτώσουμε τα επιδοτούμενα ιδρύματα που θα συστήσουν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2010)

1,6 εκατομμύριο άνθρωποι σε όλο τον κόσμο είναι υπέρβαροι ή παχύσαρκοι, σύμφωνα με τα πιο πρόσφατα στοιχεία του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα 2,5 εκατομμύρια θανάτους κάθε χρόνο παγκοσμίως.
Από τη σαββατιάτικη στήλη του Μιχαηλίδη με τους αριθμούς της εβδομάδας.

Πώς είπατε; Ακόμα να ξεμπερδέψουμε με τους υπέρβαρους; Θέμα μηνών θα έπρεπε να είναι.

Προφανώς πρόκειται για 1,6 *δισ*εκατομμύρια, τόσοι είναι οι υπέρβαροι και οι παχύσαρκοι. More than 1.6 billion people in the world are either overweight or obese, according to a recent study by the World Health Organization. Έτσι λέει εδώ, και πρώτο σε παχουλούς και παχουλές είναι το μικρότερο νησιωτικό κράτος του κόσμου, το Ναούρου ή Ναουρού. Οι 95 στους 100 Ναουρουανούς, για την ακρίβεια, είναι υπέρβαροι. Μα πώς την έπαθαν αυτή τη ζημιά; Από το πολύ καθισιό; Διαβάζω ότι μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν κράτος με υψηλότατο κατά κεφαλή εισόδημα, πρώτα από τα αποθέματα φωσφορικών αλάτων, ύστερα σαν φορολογικός παράδεισος. (Τα φωσφορικά άλατα δημιουργήθηκαν από τις κουτσουλιές των πουλιών, αλλά ελέγχεται η ακρίβεια της πληροφορίας που θέλει το όνομα του νησιού να προέρχεται από το ελληνικό «Νά, ουρούν».)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> είναι το μικρότερο νησιωτικό κράτος του κόσμου, το Ναούρου ή Ναουρού
> (Τα φωσφορικά άλατα δημιουργήθηκαν από τις κουτσουλιές των πουλιών, αλλά ελέγχεται η ακρίβεια της πληροφορίας που θέλει το όνομα του νησιού να προέρχεται από το ελληνικό «Νά, ουρούν».)


Ενώ, λόγω μεγέθους και φωσφορικών, είναι ως γνωστόν από το ελληνικό [κουτσουλιά του] "ουρανού".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 17, 2010)

> Η επικείμενη αύξηση των αντικειμενικών αξιών ελλοχεύει πολλούς φορολογικούς κινδύνους


Καθημ.


Προσθήκη συνδέσμου από διαχειριστή: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1949


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω το -u σε ονόματα όπως Burton, Turner, Burnett κλπ να μεταγράφεται με -α, π.χ. Μπάρτον, Τάρνερ, Μπάρνετ (αντί για Μπερνέτ) κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2010)

Αυτό μου το «κάρφωσαν» — δεν είμαι αυτήκοος μάρτυς, ούτε καν οσιομάρτυς (σαν εκείνους που το άκουσαν).

Είπαν, λοιπόν, σε κανάλι της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης, στο πλαίσιο εκείνων των αφιερωμάτων «Σαν σήμερα», που στο τέλος βγαίνεις με ένα κεφάλι καζάνι από τα ονόματα και τις χρονολογίες, ότι η Patricia Highsmith (έτσι έγραφε το μήνυμα που πήρα, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν στο κανάλι διάβασαν Πατρίσια, Πατρίσα, Πατρίτσια — όλα έχουν κάνει καριέρα στο Ίντερνετ και στα εξώφυλλα των βιβλίων της) «*έγραψε πάνω από 7 διηγήματα και 8 συλλογές σύντομων ιστοριών*».

Στη Wikipedia, σε απόσταση 3 δευτερολέπτων, διαβάζω ότι έγραψε *22 novels* και *8 short story collections*.

ΟΚ, ένας μεταφραστής ξέρει ότι το _novel_ είναι μυθιστόρημα (δεν είναι «νουβέλα») και ξέρει ότι το _short story_ είναι διήγημα, δεν είναι «σύντομη ιστορία».

Αναρωτιέσαι ωστόσο σε ποια έρευνα βασίστηκε η πληροφορία (έχουμε πάψει να αναρωτιόμαστε για τις μεταφραστικές δεξιότητες ή έστω τη δεξιότητα «απλώνω το χέρι, ανοίγω το λεξικό»). Τι μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι κάποιος έγραψε πάνω από 7 διηγήματα; Πόσο πιθανό είναι να ακούσουμε διατυπώσεις του είδους «ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής διετέλεσε πρωθυπουργός πάνω από δύο φορές», «ο Μπολτ κατέρριψε το ρεκόρ των 100 μέτρων πάνω από τρεις φορές» ή «ο Φρανκ Σινάτρα τραγούδησε πάνω από 16 επιτυχίες»; Έχουν κάτι μαγικό κάποιοι αριθμοί; Διότι άλλο να πεις ότι o Ζορζ Σιμενόν έγραψε σχεδόν 200 μυθιστορήματα και άλλο να πεις ότι έγραψε πάνω από 157 μυθιστορήματα (ή πάνω από 7).


Στο ίδιο κανάλι πληροφορηθήκαμε αργότερα ότι, σύμφωνα με δήλωση του οίκου Moody's για την ελληνική οικονομία, «το άουτλουκ παραμένει αρνητικό». Γιατί όχι «νέγκατιβ»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στο ίδιο κανάλι πληροφορηθήκαμε αργότερα ότι, σύμφωνα με δήλωση του οίκου Moody's για την ελληνική οικονομία, «το άουτλουκ παραμένει αρνητικό». Γιατί όχι «νέγκατιβ»;



Δηλαδή τι έπρεπε να πουν, ότι τα μηνύματα με το ηλεταχυδρομείο παραμένουν αρνητικά;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 19, 2010)

«που χρησιμοποιούν ορισμένοι επιστήμονες για να εκτιμήσουν το δυνητικό αριθμό εξωγήινων πολιτισμών στο Μίλκι Ουέι».
Ο δυνητικός αριθμός τους μάρανε. Εκτός αν πρόκειται για κάποια μυστήρια τοποθεσία κάπου στην Αριζόνα (εκεί κοντά στο Ρόσγουελ).
Το ωραίο είναι ότι μια παράγραφο παραπάνω μιλά για το «Γαλαξία μας».
Το κείμενο βεβαίως προσφέρεται για πολλαπλό σχολιασμό.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Marinos said:


> «που χρησιμοποιούν ορισμένοι επιστήμονες για να εκτιμήσουν το δυνητικό αριθμό εξωγήινων πολιτισμών στο Μίλκι Ουέι».
> Ο δυνητικός αριθμός τους μάρανε. Εκτός αν πρόκειται για κάποια μυστήρια τοποθεσία κάπου στην Αριζόνα (εκεί κοντά στο Ρόσγουελ).
> Το ωραίο είναι ότι μια παράγραφο παραπάνω μιλά για το «Γαλαξία μας».
> Το κείμενο βεβαίως προσφέρεται για πολλαπλό σχολιασμό.


 
Το δεύτερο εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=37867#post37867 ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

Το κλασικό λάθος στη μετάφραση του in.gr σε σχέση με το αγγλικό του πρακτορείου Reuters είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου (το έχω ήδη αναφέρει σ' αυτό το νήμα, στο #1466):

Αγγλικός τίτλος: *Love in London is as rare as finding aliens*
Ελληνικός τίτλος: *Η ρομαντική αγάπη στο Λονδίνο «είναι σπάνια όσο οι εξωγήινοι»*

Σκέφτεται (ο μεταφραστής / η μεταφράστρια) «Η αγάπη στο Λονδίνο», έπειτα «Ποια αγάπη; Έχει πολλές μορφές η αγάπη» και βάζει το «ρομαντική» μπροστά. Δεν του / της περνάει από το μυαλό ο «έρωτας».

Υπάρχουν πολλά «ρομαντική αγάπη» στο διαδίκτυο, που μάλλον μεταφράζουν το «romantic love», που καλό θα ήταν να μεταφραζόταν «ρομαντικός έρωτας» ή σκέτο «έρωτας».
*
Προσθήκη: Συνέχεια σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση δόθηκε εδώ.*


(Επίσης: *επίθετο + όσο *> βοηθάει ένα *τόσο* πριν από το επίθετο, δηλ. «είναι τόσο σπάνια όσο οι εξωγήινοι» ή «είναι εξίσου σπάνια με τους εξωγήινους». Αλλά ας μην ανακόπτω την πρόοδο της γλώσσας, η οποία είναι πιθανό να με έχει ήδη ξεπεράσει...)

Δεν μπορώ όμως να μην αναφερθώ στην «αποχαιρετιστήρια βολή» (parting shot, not Parthian shot):

Αγγλικό: Since writing his paper on the equations of finding love, Backus has started dating his neighbor Rose. She meets his age requirement, has a university degree and also *lives on a boat*.
Ελληνικό: ...Η Ρόους είναι όντως κάτοικος της πρωτευούσης, έχει πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου και, όπως ο ίδιος, *κατοικεί σε μια βάρκα* σε κανάλι του κεντρικού Λονδίνου.

Έχει οξυνθεί το στεγαστικό πρόβλημα στο Λονδίνο;







*Πλοιάρια (narrowboats) κοντά στο Regent's Park*​


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

Πρέπει να το αλλάξουμε το τροπάρι, εκείνο που λέει «να κοιτάζουμε το λεξικό». Να το κάνουμε «να κοιτάζουμε _προσεκτικά_ το λεξικό». Να μην ντανταΐζουμε με το λεξικό (το δάχτυλο αιωρείται για λίγο πάνω από τις αποδόσεις και έξαφνα προσγειώνεται σε μια απ' αυτές, έτσι, χωρίς λόγο). Διότι στο παρακάτω ικανοποιείται το πρώτο αίτημα, αλλά η κοινή λογική πάει περίπατο. Λέει το αγγλικό:

At school, Wilde was always a bit, well, different. He eschewed all “manly” sports and instead developed a flair for interior decorating, tricking out *his college quarters* in peacock feather, lilies (his favorite flower), and blue china.

Και το ελληνικό:
Στο σχολείο ο Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ απείχε απ' όλα τα "ανδρικά" αθλήματα και ανέπτυξε ταλέντο στην εσωτερική διακόσμηση, στολίζοντας *τα τρίμηνά του* με φτερά από παγώνια, κρίνους και κινέζικες πορσελάνες.

Είναι πολλά τα _quarter_ και το «ενδιαίτημα» είναι κάπου στο τέλος. Τρομάζω με τη σκέψη τού πώς θα μπορούσαν να μεταφραστούν τα _literary monthlies_. 

ΥΓ. Φτιάχνουν και στην Αγγλία εκπληκτικές blue china.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...] Τρομάζω με τη σκέψη τού πώς θα μπορούσαν να μεταφραστούν τα _literary monthlies_.


 
Λογοτεχνικά έμμηνα, φυσικά! 
Συνειρμός: writer's block.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2010)

Εγώ θα έβαζα άλλον έναν κανόνα: 
Μία τουλάχιστον φορά να διαβάζουμε προσεκτικά αυτό που γράψαμε για να δούμε αν βγάζει νόημα. Γιατί μπορεί να μας ξεφύγει κάτι την πρώτη φορά (εμένα μου έχει τύχει να κάνω τα πιο απίθανα λάθη την ώρα που μεταφράζω επειδή π.χ. χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο και έγραψα μια λέξη μηχανικά), αλλά θα το πιάσουμε αν το διαβάσουμε προσεκτικά.
Δηλαδή, στο συγκεκριμένο λάθος, μπορεί ο μεταφραστής να ήξερε και τις δυο σημασίες του quarters, και να μην άνοιξε καθόλου λεξικό. Έγραψε την πρώτη λέξη που του ήρθε στο μυαλό δουλεύοντας εντελώς αφηρημένα, αλλά προφανώς δεν το διάβασε άλλη μια φορά προσεκτικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> ΥΓ. Δεν με ενόχλησε καθόλου που δεν μεταφράστηκε η _blue china_. Τρέχα γύρευε τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει.



Το έχουν πει Κίνα πάντως...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> ΥΓ. Δεν με ενόχλησε καθόλου που δεν μεταφράστηκε η _blue china_. Τρέχα γύρευε τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει.


Για να μη φαίνεται κουφό, την κάνεις [πίνακα] της κόκκινης Κίνας (αλλά χτυπάει ο αναχρονισμός) ή το καλύτερο κίτρινης Κίνας (λογικό). Υπάρχει και η λογοτεχνική λύση βέβαια "μελαγχολικής Κίνας"  :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το έχουν πει Κίνα πάντως...


Πήρα νέα ενημέρωση από τον πληροφοριοδότη μου και ... δείχνει πόσο εύστοχο είναι το σχόλιό σου.


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2010)

Από πού είναι αυτή η ωραία μετάφραση με τα τρίμηνα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

Δεν τα βγάζουμε δημόσια στη φόρα / στο φόρουμ, αλλά ιδιωτικά θα το πάρεις το λουκούμι σου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το έχουν πει Κίνα πάντως...


 


tsioutsiou said:


> Για να μη φαίνεται κουφό, την κάνεις [πίνακα] της κόκκινης Κίνας (αλλά χτυπάει ο αναχρονισμός) ή το καλύτερο κίτρινης Κίνας (λογικό). Υπάρχει και η λογοτεχνική λύση βέβαια "μελαγχολικής Κίνας" :)


 
Μια που αναφέραμε την Καθλίν πάλι σήμερα, υπάρχει και η China Blue. ;)


----------



## Blondbrained (Jan 20, 2010)

Ας είναι το πρώτο μου "σοβαρό" ποστ σ'αυτό το νήμα, με ένα τραγικό λάθος από συνάδελφο υποτιτλιστή.

Να διευκρινίσω πως η υπόλοιπη δουλειά στην ταινία -όσο είδα, τουλάχιστον- ήταν ΑΨΟΓΗ, και γι'αυτό μου έκανε μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση. Από την άλλη, το "λάθος" δεν γράφτηκε μία φορά (θα το εξηγούσα ως λάθος βιασύνης), αλλά τουλάχιστον 3-4 σε μισή ώρα ταινίας που είδα.

Με εμμονή, λοιπόν, μετέφραζε το serial killer ως "δολοφόνος σειράς"... 
ΓΙΑΤΙ;;; Πώς; Από πού προέκυψε; Τι; Πότε;

Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω απαντήσεις σ'αυτές τις βασανιστικές ερωτήσεις...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 20, 2010)

Blondbrained said:


> με ένα τραγικό λάθος από συνάδελφο υποτιτλιστή.
> 
> Με εμμονή, λοιπόν, μετέφραζε το serial killer ως "δολοφόνος σειράς"...


Πάντως δεν μετέφραζε "δολοφόνος της σειράς" :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Blondbrained said:


> [...]μετέφραζε το serial killer ως "δολοφόνος σειράς"...
> [...]


 
Εκτός από τον "δολοφόνο της σειράς" ή του σωρού, που λέει ο φίλτατος tsioutsiou, το _serial_ έχει κι άλλες λούμπες: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=694.
Άλλος για τον Σείριο;


----------



## Blondbrained (Jan 20, 2010)

> Πάντως δεν μετέφραζε "δολοφόνος της σειράς"



Έτσι, θα'βγαζε τουλάχιστον ένα νόημα. Λάθος, μεν, νόημα ΔΕΝ (που δεν...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

Με τέτοιες ανατροπές του καιρού πολλά λάθη γίνονται:

Η κ. Γιούρ αναγκάστηκε, λοιπόν, να επιστρέψει στο Ντάρνες, όπου έκανε Χριστούγεννα με φίλους σε ένα καραβάνι, ενώ ο κ. Γιούρ έμεινε στο σπίτι του φάρου και τα γιόρτασε μόνος του.

Η ιστορία έχει πλάκα: τράβηξαν πολλά τέτοια στη βόρεια Ευρώπη στο διάστημα των γιορτών. Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι η κυρία Γιουρ έκανε Χριστούγεννα σε τροχόσπιτο, σε caravan site και όχι σε καραβανσεράι.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 21, 2010)

Προ ολίγου στον Vima fm: Βαρέο και ανθυγιεινό επίδομα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2010)

Το βαρέο δεν είναι καινούργια ιστορία ...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2010)

Πρώτο πρώτο μού βγάζει ένα group του Facebook:
Βαρέο & Ανθυγιεινό (Α.Κ.Α το μυστρί το πυλοφόρι...)
Πόσα λάθη πια μπορεί να έχει ένας τίτλος πέντε λέξεων; Γιατί ακόμα κι αν πιστεύαμε ότι έκαναν χιούμορ με το "Βαρέο", έρχεται το "πυλοφόρι" και μας βάζει σε μεγάλες αμφιβολίες...

Να μην ξεχάσουμε και τις 160.000 *βαρέου τύπου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

kapa18 said:


> Προ ολίγου στον Vima fm: Βαρέο και ανθυγιεινό επίδομα.


 
-Γιατί το _επίδομα_ είναι βαρύ και ανθυγιεινό;
-Επειδή πληρώνεται αναδρομικά και σε δεκάλεπτα και κοψομεσιάζεσαι να τα κουβαλήσεις.
Μπρρ! Πούντιασα...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2010)

Σχετική συζήτηση: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1018.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2010)

Τώρα, σε ντοκιμαντέρ στην Ετ3: _Η ακρογιαλιά εκεί, είναι πολύ τραχύς_
Μετά μας είπε και για τις φάλαινες χάμπακ (αντί για μεγάπτερες) αλλά αυτό πια, είναι ψιλά γράμματα...
Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει παρατηρήσει κι άλλος, οι μεταφράσεις στα ντοκιμαντέρ της Ετ3 έχουν χειροτερέψει πολύ, τελευταίως.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Παρελθοντικές ντομάτες* είναι οι αποπάνω ή αυτές εδώ;


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Παρελθοντικές ντομάτες* είναι οι αποπάνω ή αυτές εδώ;


 
Οι αποπάνω. Οι άλλες είναι ξεκαρδιστικές!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 22, 2010)

> Έκπληξη η εκλογή
> Ο επίσκοπος Νύσσης ...νέος Πατριάρχης Σερβίας


in.gr.
Аυτό κι αν είναι εκπληξάρα! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ο επίσκοπος Νύσσης ...νέος Πατριάρχης Σερβίας
> Аυτό κι αν είναι εκπληξάρα! :)



Ως συνήθως, η απάντηση απέχει 3 δευτερόλεπτα και βρίσκεται στην Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriarch_Irinej_of_Serbia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niš
Niš (Turkish: Niş, Greek: Ναϊσσός, Naïssós) is a city in Nišava District, Serbia ...

Νύσσα, πάλι, στη Σερβία, δύσκολο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2010)

Τελικά είναι «σωστό» το *Νύσσης*. Έχουμε, δηλαδή, τον Γρηγόριο Νύσσης, της Νύσσης ή Νύσσας ή Νύσας της Καππαδοκίας, αλλά και η σερβική Νις είναι Ναϊσσός ή Νίσσα ή Νύσσα. Και για να μας μπερδεύουν, στην εκκλησία φαίνεται να τον λένε κι αυτόν _επίσκοπο Νύσσης_!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)

Η Google έχει αρχίσει να βάζει και «διαφημίσεις κοινωνικού ενδιαφέροντος»:






Προτείνω να αρχίσουμε κι εμείς μια σχετική καμπάνια, με πρώτα θέματα τα:

Εφήβρε, εφηύρε ή εφεύρε; Η απάντηση είναι ένα κλικ μακριά!
Μακρυά, μακρειά ή μακριά; Η απάντηση είναι πολύ κοντά!
Μπορούμε να βάζουμε δεύτερο τόνο σε μια λέξη χωρίς λόγο; Ή να τις αφήνουμε υποτονικές;
Πότε βάζουμε τόνο σε μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις; Σας τονίζουμε το τι πρέπει να κάνετε!
Πόσα λάθη χωρούν σε δέκα λέξεις; Δείτε στο Googluinness Book of Records!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 24, 2010)

Zazula said:


> [*]Πόσα λάθη χωρούν σε δέκα λέξεις; Δείτε στο Googluinness Book of Records!


Googol ή Google Και το όνομα και τη χάρη. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2010)

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με τα σημεία στίξης, γιατί τίποτα δεν μας γλιτώνει από τον _καρκίνο της άνω και κάτω τελείας_!







(Εντάξει, το ξέρω ότι είναι από μηχανή, αλλά ήταν αδύνατο να το αγνοήσω, έτσι που γλυκοκοίταζε.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2010)

Μην κάνεις έτσι, στο κάτω-κάτω είναι πιο εύηχο να σου λένε "η τελεία σου", παρά "ο κώ... σου".


----------



## Elsa (Jan 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με τα σημεία στίξης, γιατί τίποτα δεν μας γλιτώνει από τον _καρκίνο της άνω και κάτω τελείας_!



Μια λύση είναι η μετανάστευση, γιατί βλέπω οτι «είναι χαμηλός στα κινέζικα και ιαπωνικά»


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Μια λύση είναι η μετανάστευση, γιατί βλέπω οτι «είναι χαμηλός στα κινέζικα και ιαπωνικά»


 
Μήπως όμως αυτό το "χαμηλός" δεν είναι ποσοτικό, αλλά τοπικό, και το μεταφραστήρι εννοεί ότι προσβάλλει μόνο την κάτω τελεία του colon; 
Μήπως οι Κινέζοι και οι Ιάπωνες δεν έχουν κόλον (: ), αλλά μόνο ημίκολον (·);


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2010)

SBE said:


> Από τη σελίδα του BBC που μας έστειλες νίκελ με εντυπωσίασε η επίσκεψη της συζύγου του Mr Bean στο μουσείο
> A woman who was taking an art class at New York's Metropolitan Museum of Art has accidentally fallen into a Picasso painting and damaged it.



Στα ελληνικά η είδηση κατάφερε να με εκνευρίσει (γέμισε πάλι το διαδίκτυο κουφά και κουλά με τις τυφλές αντιγραφές):

Μια επισκέπτης του μεγαλύτερου μουσείου... (Αποπάνω: «Φοιτήτρια της ιστορίας της τέχνης...») Λίγο παρακάτω:
H επισκέπτης, φοιτήτρια της ιστορίας της τέχνης...

Φίλτατε μεταφραστή / Φίλτατη μεταφράστρια,
Αφού έχεις ακούσει ότι ο _φοιτητής_ έχει θηλυκό _φοιτήτρια_, πόσο δύσκολο είναι να σκεφτείς ότι και ο _επισκέπτης_ έχει θηλυκό _επισκέπτρια_. Τόσες _επισκέπτριες νοσοκόμες_ φαντάζεσαι να γίνονταν *_επισκέπτες νοσοκόμες_;

Επίσης, αρμοδιότητας Τιπούκειτου, ο τίτλος:
Φοιτήτρια «σκίζει» πίνακα του Πικάσο
Τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν τα εισαγωγικά; Είναι αυτό που λέμε «Έσκισες πάλι σήμερα»;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> [Επίσης, αρμοδιότητας Τιπούκειτου, ο τίτλος:
> Φοιτήτρια «σκίζει» πίνακα του Πικάσο
> Τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν τα εισαγωγικά; Είναι αυτό που λέμε «Έσκισες πάλι σήμερα»;


Ότι έγινε άθελά της, όχι π.χ. Πασόκι φοιτήτρια σκίζει τον πίνακα. 
Η νιοστή καταγγελία του Τ. με "υ" είναι "εθελούσια"; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Η νιοστή καταγγελία του Τ. με "υ" είναι "εθελούσια"; :)



Γιατί όχι; Αν και δείχνει τα χρόνια μας... :)
(νι εκ του αρχ. νυ στο ΛΚΝ, νι > το νυ στο ΛΝΕΓ, σκέτο νυ π.χ. στον επίτομο Δημητράκο.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ότι έγινε άθελά της, όχι π.χ. Πασόκι φοιτήτρια σκίζει τον πίνακα.




Eίτε άθελά της εγινε είτε ηθελημενα, το ίδιο είναι. 
Αν αντί για "σκίζει πίνακα" βάλουμε "σκοτώνει ζωγράφο" τα εισαγωγικά ειναι για τη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε εξ αμελείας και εκ προθέσεως;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 27, 2010)

SBE said:


> Eίτε άθελά της εγινε είτε ηθελημενα, το ίδιο είναι.
> Αν αντί για "σκίζει πίνακα" βάλουμε "σκοτώνει ζωγράφο" τα εισαγωγικά ειναι για τη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε εξ αμελείας και εκ προθέσεως;


Είπα τι σκέφτηκε ο συντάκτης και έβαλε τα αντιγραμματικά εισαγωγικά προτάσσοντας τη σαφήνεια στον τίτλο του. Δηλαδή: Φοιτήτρια "μαχαιρώνει" πίνακα (κρατούσε μαχαίρι, γλίστρησε και τον μαχαίρωσε). Κυριολεκτικό μαχαίρωμα - δεν χρειάζονται εισαγωγικά - αλλά προέχει η σαφήνεια του επεισοδίου. Δεν ήταν περίπτωση βανδαλισμού, όπως καταρχήν θα νόμιζε κανείς διαβάζοντας χωρίς τα εισαγωγικά.
Btw Пόσα εισαγωγικά θα χρειάζονταν στο "Ζωγράφος σκοτώνει πίνακα";  :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

Στις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ: "...ο τάδε ηγήθηκε *στις* διαδηλώσεις..."


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Στις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ: "...ο τάδε ηγήθηκε *στις* διαδηλώσεις..."



Μόνο που αυτό είναι σωστό σύμφωνα με ορισμένες γραμματικές (σίγουρα του Τσοπανάκη που δεν θεωρείται και μαλλιαρός δα), οπότε δεν θα το έλεγα γκάφα. Αμφισβητούμενη περίπτωση, ναι -μαργαριτάρι, όχι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

Εγώ δεν το έχω ξανακούσει και μου χτυπάει και πολύ άσχημα. Τα λεξικά Τριανταφυλλίδη και Μπαμπινιώτη πάντως, μόνο για γενική μιλούν.


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2010)

Αντιθέτως, η δίκη της Άμφισσας αναβλήθηκε σήμερα επειδή πέθανε ο σύζυγος της Εισαγγελέα (ή Εισαγγελέως, ή Εισαγγελέας ή Εισαγγ.) πράγμα που στο nooz.gr αποδόθηκε ως "κόλλημα" της εισαγγελέως έδρας.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 29, 2010)

Εάν δεν είναι "κόλλημα" το να θες να πενθήσεις το σύζυγό σου, ε δεν ξέρω τι είναι!


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2010)

Σχετικά με το _ηγείται_:

Αν εξαιρέσουμε τις κραυγαλέες περιπτώσεις που κάποιοι προσθέτουν γενικές εκεί που έχουν χαθεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ή δεν υπήρχαν ποτέ (εδώ ο Καιάδας), η γενικότερη και αναπόφευκτη τάση της γλώσσας είναι να βλέπουμε όλο και περισσότερες αιτιατικές ή εμπρόθετες. Το «ηγείται σε κάτι» έχει αρχίσει να διαδίδεται και κάποια στιγμή η γενική πτώση θα μας φαίνεται τόσο λόγια που θα πάρει και το _ηγούμαι_ τη θέση του στον Καιάδα. Προς το παρόν, είναι στην κατηγορία «Απομάκρυνση από τη γενική»:

ηγούμαι: _Ηγείται της προσπάθειας για ανανέωση του κόμματος._
προΐσταμαι: _Προΐσταται του διοικητικού συμβουλίου._
Θα βρει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο χρήσεις όπως: _ηγήθηκε στην προσπάθεια, ηγήθηκε στον αγώνα, προΐσταται στην επιτροπή_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

Οπότε nickel και sarant, αν σε επιμέλεια βλέπατε το "ηγήθηκε στις διαδηλώσεις..." δεν θα το διορθώνατε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2010)

sarant said:


> Αντιθέτως, η δίκη της Άμφισσας αναβλήθηκε σήμερα επειδή πέθανε ο σύζυγος της Εισαγγελέα (ή Εισαγγελέως, ή Εισαγγελέας ή Εισαγγ.) πράγμα που στο nooz.gr αποδόθηκε ως "κόλλημα" της εισαγγελέως έδρας.


Μήπως αναβλήθηκε λόγω κολλήματος έδρας της εισαγγελέα (οπότε το ζήτημα είναι αν κόλλησε η εισαγγελέας ή κολλήσανε στην εισαγγελέα)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Οπότε nickel και sarant, αν σε επιμέλεια βλέπατε το "ηγήθηκε στις διαδηλώσεις..." δεν θα το διορθώνατε;


Πολύ πιθανό. Εγώ θα το έκανα _πρωτοστάτησε στις διαδηλώσεις_ ή κάτι άλλο που θα με βοηθούσε να ξεπεράσω το δίλημμα. Όχι επειδή αποφεύγω τις προκλήσεις· απλώς επιλέγω όσες με ενδιαφέρουν.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εγώ θα το έκανα _πρωτοστάτησε στις διαδηλώσεις_ ή κάτι άλλο που θα με βοηθούσε να ξεπεράσω το δίλημμα.



Αυτό θα έλεγα τώρα. Ότι θέλουν να πουν ότι πρωτοστάτησε ή ότι ήταν/είναι πρώτος σε κάτι, και λένε ηγήθηκε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2010)

Είναι σε εξέλιξη. Αν μάλιστα θες να τονίσεις "Των ταραχών ηγήθηκε..." ακούγεται λιγάκι και σαν χουντικά επίκαιρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

Σε εξέλιξη δεν είναι. Λάθος είναι. Και μάλιστα σχετικά φρέσκο. Σωστό μπορεί να είναι στο μέλλον. Και όχι δεν είναι σαν το επέστρεφε ή το παρεισφρύω που είναι έτσι εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό. Ούτε είναι τόσο πολλά τα αποτελέσματα στο Google.


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Οπότε nickel και sarant, αν σε επιμέλεια βλέπατε το "ηγήθηκε στις διαδηλώσεις..." δεν θα το διορθώνατε;



Καταρχάς, να ξεκαθαρίζουμε ότι και να το διόρθωνα σε επιμέλεια δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα με κανένα τρόπο γκάφα. Από τα εκατό που θα διορθώναμε σε επιμέλεια, ένα ή το πολύ πέντε είναι γκάφες, χονδροειδή λάθη. Αλλά αυτό εγώ δεν θα το διόρθωνα -κι αν το διόρθωνα δεν θα έβαζα γενική αλλά άλλο ρημα.

Μάλιστα, όσο το σκέφτομαι τόσο πείθομαι ότι αν στον εκδοτικό οίκο που δεν διευθύνω κάποιος επιμελητής διόρθωνε το "ηγήθηκε στις διαδηλώσεις" σε "ηγήθηκε των διαδηλώσεων", θα έκανα παρατήρηση στον επιμελητή, αν τύχαινε να το δω, και θα το επανέφερα στην αιτιατική.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι είναι εύκολο να καταλάβει κανείς από τη λέξη ότι ο *παρενδυτικός* έχει να κάνει με την ενδυμασία, το _cross-dressing_ που λένε στα αγγλικά για το _transvestism_, όπως το «βεστ» στον «τραβεστί» (ή το «βεστιάριο») είναι το ένδυμα (το λατινικό _vestis_ είναι, όπως διαβάζω, λέξη συγγενής, ομόρριζη, με την _εσθήτα_). Παρενδυτικός είναι ο άντρας που φορά γυναικεία ρούχα ή η γυναίκα που φορά ανδρικά ρούχα για λόγους που έχουν σχέση με τη σεξουαλικότητά τους και δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύσουμε εδώ.

Όταν λοιπόν διαβάζω εδώ:
Το 70% των απασχολουμένων μεταναστών στη βιομηχανία του σεξ στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση (το 84% στην Ελλάδα) προέρχεται από τις χώρες της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης και των Βαλκανίων, σύμφωνα με το ευρωπαϊκό δίκτυο Tampep. Η διάρθρωσή τους είναι 87% γυναίκες, 7% άνδρες και 6% παρενδυτικοί.
ψυλλιάζομαι ότι κάτι τρέχει. Δηλαδή, δεν είχαμε πρόβλημα ποτέ να μοιράσουμε τους παρενδυτικούς σε άνδρες και γυναίκες.

Αφού ψυλλιάστηκα, βρήκα τη μελέτη, εδώ, η οποία λέει, όπως περίμενα:
Transgender sex workers are reported as comprising only 6% of all sex workers in Europe.

*transgender = φυλομεταβατικοί, διαφυλικοί* (γνωστό μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα — πάντως, είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όσοι δεν θέλουν να προσδιορίζονται σύμφωνα με το φύλο που γράφει η ταυτότητά τους).

Από το λήμμα της Wikipedia:
Transgender is the state of one's "gender identity" (self-identification as woman, man, or neither) not matching one's "assigned sex" (identification by others as male or female based on physical/genetic sex). "Transgender" does not imply any specific form of sexual orientation; transgender people may identify as heterosexual, homosexual, bisexual, pansexual, polysexual, or asexual; some may consider conventional sexual orientation labels inadequate or inapplicable to them. The precise definition for transgender remains in flux […]
The word transsexual, unlike the word transgender, has a precise medical definition.[…]


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2010)

Γιατί δεν ανοίγουμε ένα ωραίο νηματάκι; Είναι κρίμα να χάνεται εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2010)

Από προχτεσινή ταινία σε συνδρομητικό κανάλι και ενώ όλα βαίνουν μεταφραστικώς καλά (δεν πολυπαρακολουθώ τους υπότιτλους, αλλά νομίζω ότι οι χοντράδες θα πετάγονταν και θα με βαρούσαν στο δοξαπατρί):
Σε μια στιγμή κάθαρσης προς το τέλος της ταινίας, ο ένας κακός είναι έτοιμος να την μπουμπουνίσει στον άλλο κακό, ο δεύτερος τον κοιτάζει ικετευτικά και του λέει:
-We go way back, don’t we?
Μετάφραση:
-Γυρνάμε πίσω, έτσι;

(Κούνια που τον κούναγε. Και για όσους δεν μιλάνε τα αγγλικά: «Γνωριζόμαστε μια ζωή». Spoiler: Δεν μέτρησε.)

Το παρακάτω μού το έστειλαν, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να το αμφισβητήσουμε. Στο τρέιλερ της καινούργιας ταινίας του Σκορσέζε με τον Λεονάρντο Ντι Κάπριο (_Shutter Island, Το νησί των καταραμένων_) ο *U.S. marshal*, αντί για «αστυνόμος» ή «σερίφης», μεταφράζεται «στρατάρχης». Και δεν μπορούμε να το αμφισβητήσουμε γιατί θα το βρείτε και στο διαδίκτυο, αρκεί να αναζητήσετε _στρατάρχης Τέντι Ντάνιελς_. Στρατάρχη που να επιδεικνύει το σήμα του δεν έχω ξαναδεί.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 1, 2010)

[Ο νομάρχης Μεσσηνίας και πρόεδρος της ΕΝΑΕ απευθυνόμενος στον πατριάρχη Βαρθολομαίο] Και ομολογούμε δια στόματος του Γρηγορίου του Θεολόγου ότι, ούτος είναι ο Πατριάρχης ημών «Υψηλός μεν τοις έργοις, ταπεινός δε τω φρονήματι και την μεν αρετήν απρόσιτος, την *ευτυχίαν δε και λίαν ευπρόσιτος*». 
Το τσέκαρα γιατί δεν ακουγόταν για Γρηγόριος
... την εΝτυχίαν [συναπάντημα, συνομιλία, επαφή] δε και λίαν ευπρόσιτος


----------



## crystal (Feb 1, 2010)

Γνωστό μεταφραστικό γραφείο της Αθήνας έχει γκρουπ στο Facebook. Στα products διαβάζω: - Interpretation (conference, business)


(στεναγμός)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

sarant said:


> Καταρχάς, να ξεκαθαρίζουμε ότι και να το διόρθωνα σε επιμέλεια δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα με κανένα τρόπο γκάφα. Από τα εκατό που θα διορθώναμε σε επιμέλεια, ένα ή το πολύ πέντε είναι γκάφες, χονδροειδή λάθη. Αλλά αυτό εγώ δεν θα το διόρθωνα -κι αν το διόρθωνα δεν θα έβαζα γενική αλλά άλλο ρημα.
> 
> Μάλιστα, όσο το σκέφτομαι τόσο πείθομαι ότι αν στον εκδοτικό οίκο που δεν διευθύνω κάποιος επιμελητής διόρθωνε το "ηγήθηκε στις διαδηλώσεις" σε "ηγήθηκε των διαδηλώσεων", θα έκανα παρατήρηση στον επιμελητή, αν τύχαινε να το δω, και θα το επανέφερα στην αιτιατική.



Οπότε για να καταλάβω. Στον εν λόγω εκδοτικό οίκο πώς θα τεκμηρίωνες την επαναφορά στην αιτιατική; Με βάση κάποιον γραμματικό κανόνα; Με βάση τη χρήση; Με βάση το αρχαίο ηγούμαι+δοτική ή κάποια άλλη αρχαία σύνταξη; Και το σημαντικότερο: πώς ερμηνεύεις το "ηγούμαι στις διαδηλώσεις". Ηγούμαι των διαδηλώσεων=είμαι επικεφαλής, πρωτοστατώ. Ηγούμαι στις διαδηλώσεις=?


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2010)

Αμβρόσιε, εφόσον τον εκδοτικό οίκο θα τον διεύθυνα, δεν θα είχα ανάγκη να τεκμηριώσω τίποτα. Διευθυντικό προνόμιο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 1, 2010)

sarant said:


> Αμβρόσιε, εφόσον τον εκδοτικό οίκο θα τον διεύθυνα, δεν θα είχα ανάγκη να τεκμηριώσω τίποτα. Διευθυντικό προνόμιο.


Οπότε δεν το βλέπω στο εκδοτικό σάιτ σου: Του εκδοτικού οίκου ηγείται ο κος sarant :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2010)

Για να αλλάξουμε λίγο τη συζήτηση, διαφωνία που είχα πριν από λίγο με πελάτη (που φυσικά, έχει πάντα δίκιο, πολύ περισσότερο όταν είναι φιλόλογος :)):

Μου γράφει:
Καμία άλλη επιλογή μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τη συγκεκριμένη.

Του το διορθώνω:
Καμία άλλη επιλογή *δεν* μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τη συγκεκριμένη.

«Μα όχι» μου λέει, «διπλή άρνηση είναι ανεκτή μόνο στον προφορικό λόγο, ποτέ στον γραπτό».

Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2010)

Ότι αυτό ισχύει στα νέα ελληνικά για το _ουδείς, ουδεμία, ουδέν_. Για το _κανένας, καμία, κανένα_, ισχύει η διπλή άρνηση. Και είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάτι κάπου έχω διαβάσει, αλλά φυσικά δε θυμάμαι πού. Θα δω τα λαθολόγιά μου το βράδυ, αν δε με έχει προλάβει κανείς ως τότε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να αλλάξουμε λίγο τη συζήτηση, διαφωνία που είχα πριν από λίγο με πελάτη (που φυσικά, έχει πάντα δίκιο, πολύ περισσότερο όταν είναι φιλόλογος :)):
> 
> Μου γράφει:
> Καμία άλλη επιλογή μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τη συγκεκριμένη.
> ...


 
Εγώ λέω να του πεις να το κυκλοφορήσει σε φίλους και γνωστούς του και να μετρήσει πόσοι (αν υπάρξει κανείς) θα καταλάβουν τι ήθελε να πει. Μπροστά στην επικοινωνία, η αυστηρή τήρηση των κανόνων πάει περίπατο. 
Μήτσος ο αφιλόλογος ;) ​


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Και είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάτι κάπου έχω διαβάσει, αλλά φυσικά δε θυμάμαι πού.


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1627

ΥΓ Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον...


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2010)

Κατά σύμπτωση σήμερα διόρθωσα ένα "δεν φέρει ουδεμία ευθύνη" σε "ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρει".

Αλλά ο πελάτης του γιατρού μας έχει βεβαίως άδικο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 1, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να αλλάξουμε λίγο τη συζήτηση, διαφωνία που είχα πριν από λίγο με πελάτη (που φυσικά, έχει πάντα δίκιο, πολύ περισσότερο όταν είναι φιλόλογος :)):
> 
> Μου γράφει:
> Καμία άλλη επιλογή μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τη συγκεκριμένη.
> ...


Άλλο "θέλω καμιά άποψη" και άλλο "δεν θέλω καμιά άποψη"
Καλά λέει η Palavra, αυτό ισχύει για το ουδείς, ουδόλως.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

sarant said:


> Αμβρόσιε, εφόσον τον εκδοτικό οίκο θα τον διεύθυνα, δεν θα είχα ανάγκη να τεκμηριώσω τίποτα. Διευθυντικό προνόμιο.



Να τεκμηριώσεις με την έννοια του να δικαιολογηθείς στον επιμελητή σου, όχι. Δεκτά τα διευθυντικά προνόμια ως προς αυτό, όπως και δεκτή η οποιαδήποτε κριτική ασκηθεί όσον αφορά την επιλογή σου από τον κάθε κριτικό. Με βάση τα περισσότερα λεξικά, η αιτιατική παραμένει λάθος. Από εκεί και πέρα τη συζήτηση την κάνουμε για να καταλαβαίνουμε και να μαθαίνουμε, γιατί πίσω από κάθε συνειδητή επιλογή συνήθως υπάρχει και ένα σκεπτικό.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2010)

Χα, χα, δεν το θυμάμαι ούτε κι εκεί, πάει, στο τρίτο νήμα καίγομαι.


Zazula said:


> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1627
> 
> ΥΓ Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον...


Γι' αυτό άλλαξα την κόμη μου να μικροδείχνω, γιατί άμα περιμένω από το μυαλό μου...


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Να τεκμηριώσεις με την έννοια του να δικαιολογηθείς στον επιμελητή σου, όχι. Δεκτά τα διευθυντικά προνόμια ως προς αυτό, όπως και δεκτή η οποιαδήποτε κριτική ασκηθεί όσον αφορά την επιλογή σου από τον κάθε κριτικό. Με βάση τα περισσότερα λεξικά, η αιτιατική παραμένει λάθος. Από εκεί και πέρα τη συζήτηση την κάνουμε για να καταλαβαίνουμε και να μαθαίνουμε, γιατί πίσω από κάθε συνειδητή επιλογή συνήθως υπάρχει και ένα σκεπτικό.



Μα, το σκεπτικό αναφέρθηκε από την αρχή-αρχή. Ότι το ρήμα αυτό βρίσκεται "σε απομάκρυνση από τη γενική" (ΤΜ Νίκελ) άρα το σπρώχνουμε απαλά προς τα εκεί (λέω εγώ).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2010)

Κάποια στιγμή πήρε το μάτι μου σε υπότιτλο το _government issue_ να αποδίδεται «κυβερνητικό ζήτημα». Θου, Κύριε! 

ΥΓ Μεγάλη αμηχανία έχω διαπιστώσει και από μέρους υποτιτλιστών που έχουν να αποδώσουν το _standard issue_ — ιδίως όταν αυτό δεν βρίσκεται σε θέση επιθετικού προσδιορισμού, αλλά είναι κατηγορούμενο (σύνηθες στη στρατιωτική ζαργκόν): _"It's standard issue."_


----------



## Marinos (Feb 3, 2010)

Πώς ο τραπεζικός έγινε τραπεζίτης.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 3, 2010)

> εκφράζοντας τα ανυπόκρυπτα και ειλικρινή αισθήματα προς το πρόσωπό σας


ιν. γκρ.
Μίλα ελεύθερα


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2010)

Κάνω επιμέλεια μετάφρασης ισολογισμού και μαντέψτε πώς έχει μεταφραστεί το ενεργητικό και παθητικό της εταιρείας. Καλά το καταλάβατε: active και passive. Πώς, πώς; Assets and liabilities, είπατε; Καλά. Να πάτε να αγοράσετε λεξικό, εντάξει;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2010)

Α, και τα ανόργανα έξοδα λέγονται inorganic. Να ανοίξουμε γλωσσάρι, παρακαλώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2010)

Θα μας ενημερώσεις όταν φτάσεις στην οργανική χημεία στις ελαστικές δαπάνες;


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 6, 2010)

Σε ντοκιμαντέρ σχετικά με την Μαδαγασκάρη (στο prisma+), αναφερόμενος στους ντόπιους, xρησιμοποίησε την λέξη ''malagasy'', που στους υπότιτλους εμφανίστηκε ''μαλαγκάσι''. Με τα φτωχά μου ελληνικά ακόμα κι εγώ γνωρίζω οτι οι κάτοικοι του νησιού αποκαλούνται _μαλγάσιοι_. Το αναφέρω μόνο κ μόνο γιατί κάποιος που δεν γνωρίζει, άνετα θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει πως αναφέρεται σε κάποια φυλή με το όνομα ''Μαλαγκάσι'' (πως λέμε ''Μασάι'').


----------



## Palavra (Feb 6, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα μας ενημερώσεις όταν φτάσεις στην οργανική χημεία στις ελαστικές δαπάνες;


Τελικά έκανα ένσταση και τον ξαναμετέφρασα από την αρχή τον ισολογισμό. Ούτε κι εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο άσχετη, πια!


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2010)

Και αφού το απολαμβάνετε με την «άγρια ζωή», προχτές είδα έναν «ιατρικό εξεταστή» για τον _medical examiner_ (=ιατροδικαστή).

Υπάρχει «ιατρικός εξεταστής» στους ιπτάμενους, αλλά για τους ζωντανούς, όχι για τα πτώματα.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2010)

Αυτό το βάζω στα μεταφραστικά λάθη ως προσωρινή λύση. Μια πολύ συχνή παγίδα για τους ελληνόφωνους μεταφραστές είναι, στην ελληνοαγγλική μετάφραση εγγυητικών επιστολών, της φράσης "εγγυώμαι υπέρ" όπως εδώ:

_"...εγγυώμεθα δια της παρούσας επιστολής ανέκκλητα και ανεπιφύλακτα, παραιτούμενοι του δικαιώματος της διαιρέσεως και διζήσεως μέχρι του ποσού των € χχχ, *υπέρ *της Εταιρείας με την επωνυμία "_

Η έκφραση _in favour of_ με την οποία θα αποδίδαμε το _υπέρ_, σε ένα τέτοιο κείμενο εκλαμβάνεται ότι σε περίπτωση κατάπτωσης της εγγυητικής το ποσό θα το εισπράξει ο εντολέας και όχι ο δικαιούχος. Καλύτερη και ασφαλέστερη λύση είναι το on behalf of.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2010)

Καταθέτω κάτι πολύ αστείο: Πήγα στον κινηματογράφο και είδα μια ταινία όπου μου έκανε εντύπωση το καλό επίπεδο των υποτίτλων. Περίμενα να δω το όνομα του μεταφραστή στο τέλος και με χαρά διαπίστωσα ότι υπήρχε εκτός από όνομα μεταφραστή και όνομα επιμελητή. 
Μετάφραση: Τάδε
*Επιμέλια *(sic): Δείνα​Εντάξει, υποθέτω ότι τη λέξη "επιμέλια" την έγραψε κάποιος τεχνικός που έκανε την επεξεργασία της ταινίας, όχι ο ίδιος ο επιμελητής, αλλά πραγματικά μού φάνηκε πολύ αστείο.


----------



## Dodeka (Feb 7, 2010)

ΕΓΚΥΚΛΙΟΣ 7
ΑΘΗΝΑ 29/20/2009
προς
Τις πολεοδομικές υπηρεσίες της χώρας
ΘΕΜΑ : ‘Προαγγελία αναστολής εφαρμογής διατάξεων’.
Σχετ : 1. O N.3775/09(ΦΕΚ 122 Α’ /21-7-2009)ΑΡΘΡΑ 40&41
2. Η εγκύκλιος 5/2009 (35307 25-8-2009)
“Ενόψη της εφαρμογής των διατάσεων των άρθρων 40 & 41 του Ν. 3775/2009 «
Κανόνες τεκμηρίωσης ενδοομιλικών συναλλαγών, κανόνες υποκεφαλαιοδότησης
επιχειρήσεων, διαδικασία ταχείας αδειοδότησης και άλλες διατάξεις»(ΦΕΚ 122 Α’
/21-7-2009) , παρακαλούμε να διακόψετε κάθε σχετική σας ενέργεια που αφορά
στην εφαρμογή της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 40 και της παρ. 5 του άρθρου 41 περί
τακτοποίησης ημιπαίθριων και κλειστών υπέργειων κ υπόγειων χωρών που
άλλαξαν χρήση, σε οποίο στάδιο της διαδικασίας και αν ευρίσκεται.”

Όποιος βρει τα περισσότερα λάθη κερδίζει ένα ημιπαίθριο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2010)

"Νομίζω ότι κατέχει πολύ καλά το θέμα *περιποιώ *μια γυναίκα", δήλωσε μια δεσποινίς στο Κάτι Ψήνεται για τον συμπαίκτη της.


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2010)

Πολλαπλή μεταφραστική και γραμματική γκάφα από την Ελευθεροτυπία εδώ. Λέει:
_Η διαδικτυακή εταιρία εύρεσης εργασίας EFinancialCareers για τον χρηματοπιστωτικό τομέα, ανακοίνωσε ότι το 57% των 694 εργαζομένων στον χρηματοπιστωτικό και τραπεζικό τομέα στη Βρετανία ερωτηθέντες σχετικά με τις απολαβές τους- μισθό και bonus- απάντησαν ότι έλαβαν αύξηση μεγαλύτερη του 100%, δηλαδή είδαν άνοδο κατά δύο πέμπτα στις απολαβές τους σε σχέση με το 2008._

  Come again γιατί μπερδευτηκα με τα νούμερα και τη διαπίστωση οτι στον χρηματοπιστωτικό και τραπεζικό τομέα στη Βρετανία εργάζονται 694 άτομα  και η αύξηση 100% ισοδυναμεί με αύξηση 40% (2/5)
Το πρωτότυπο από FT λέει:

_The survey found that 57 per cent of 694 UK banking and finance professionals quizzed about their 2009 payouts said bonuses had risen on average by more than 100 per cent — taking the industry rise to two-fifths of 2008 payouts._

Τρισάθλια δημοσιογραφίστικα αγγλικά και στο πρωτότυπο, αλλα τουλάχιστον το ξεκαθαρίζει ότι 694 ρωτήθηκαν και απάντησαν. :) Με τα νούμερα το μυστηριο παραμένει, 100% και 2/5, ήτοι 40%. Για να δούμε μπας και φωτιστούμε αλλού

_The headline numbers make interesting reading: average bonuses are up 40%. _

Κλασσική περίπτωση σπασμενο τηλεφωνο 
Η Ελευθεροτυπία δεν αναφέρει οτι το αρθρο είναι ξεπατικούρα Φαινάνσιαλ Τάιμς, εγώ όμως θα σας πω οτι το αρχικό επισημάνθηκε στο σαραντάκειο μπλογκ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 14, 2010)

Και έτσι εξηγείται και το "στον χρηματοπιστωτικό και τραπεζικό τομέα"
banking and finance professionals


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2010)

Εγώ από την άλλη με το πρώτο διάβασμα κατάλαβα στο "Η διαδικτυακή εταιρία εύρεσης εργασίας EFinancialCareers για τον χρηματοπιστωτικό τομέα" ότι το όνομα της εταιρείας εύρεσης εργασίας είναι "EFinancialCareers για τον χρηματοπιστωτικό τομέα". Σιδηρόδρομος, αλλα έχουμε δει κι άλλα τέτοια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 14, 2010)

> Με στόχο την εξάλειψη φαινομένων συνδιαλλαγής μεταξύ υποψηφίων πρυτάνεων και «φοιτητοπατέρων»


Καθημ.


----------



## StellaP (Feb 15, 2010)

Πριν από λίγο στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΙ ο ρεπόρτερ ανέλυε "τη διαχείριση των τρεχουσών ελλειμμάτων".
Πώς λέμε "των τρεχόντων συναλλαγών" το ίδιο ένα πράμα!!
(Την κοτσάνα την είχαν και γραπτώς στο δελτίο μην τυχόν και μας ξεφύγει).


----------



## didge (Feb 16, 2010)

"EL: ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: να διαβάσετε και να φυλάξετε. Περιέχει μιχρά κομμάτια που μπορεί να καταπιούν ή να εισπνεύσουν."

Χμ. Αυτό σημαίνει Kinder έκπληξη!!!


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2010)

didge said:


> "EL: ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: να διαβάσετε και να φυλάξετε. Περιέχει μιχρά κομμάτια που μπορεί να καταπιούν ή να εισπνεύσουν."
> 
> Χμ. Αυτό σημαίνει Kinder έκπληξη!!!



Δεν το τρώς, σε τρώει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2010)

Στα λεξικά: *assisted suicide = υποβοηθούμενη αυτοκτονία*. Έχει και μερικές εκατοντάδες γκουγκλιές. Οπότε είναι πιο εύκολο να καταλάβεις ότι η ενεργητική σημασία τού _υποβοηθητική_ δεν ταιριάζει εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2010)

«Ο φίλος μου ήταν σε τρομερό, τρομερό πόνο».

Οδυνηρός, οδυνηρότατος αγγλισμός.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από προχτεσινή ταινία σε συνδρομητικό κανάλι και ενώ όλα βαίνουν μεταφραστικώς καλά (δεν πολυπαρακολουθώ τους υπότιτλους, αλλά νομίζω ότι οι χοντράδες θα πετάγονταν και θα με βαρούσαν στο δοξαπατρί):
> Σε μια στιγμή κάθαρσης προς το τέλος της ταινίας, ο ένας κακός είναι έτοιμος να την μπουμπουνίσει στον άλλο κακό, ο δεύτερος τον κοιτάζει ικετευτικά και του λέει:
> -We go way back, don’t we?
> Μετάφραση:
> -Γυρνάμε πίσω, έτσι;



Αμ γι' αυτό τελευταία το 'χω ρίξει στις Κινέζικες ταινίες... τουλάχιστον ό,τι και να γράψουν οι υποτιτλιστές το πιστεύω και δεν κινδυνεύω να πάθω εγκεφαλική παράκρουση! 

υ.γ. Μα γιατί δεν παρακολουθείς τους υπότιτλους κι εσύ πια;;; Είναι ένα καλό κι έγκυρο τεστ αντοχής νεύρων ;)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 18, 2010)

ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΗΤΟΡΙΣΣΑΣ
Σας καλωσορίζουμε στην ιστοσελίδα της Παιδαγωγικής Σχολής του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης (ΑΠΘ).
....
Δήμητρα Κογκίδου, Καθηγήτρια
Κοσμητόρισσα της Παιδαγωγικής Σχολής

βέβαια υπάρχουν και 114 (δηλ. 70) ευρήματα, μόνο που είναι ΟΛΑ (-1) δικά της με ονοματεπώνυμο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 18, 2010)

Στη συνεδρίαση της βουλής προχθές, ο Παπουτσής:


> συνεχίζετε να ξύνεστε στην πλάτη του τσοπάνη


Για γκλίτσα, ήξερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Στη συνεδρίαση της βουλής προχθές, ο Παπουτσής:
> 
> 
> > συνεχίζετε να ξύνεστε στη πλάτη του τσοπάνη
> ...



Έτσι είναι πιο βουκολικό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Το ένα είναι παλιό και γνωστό: το γαλλικό Conseil d'État ή το αγγλικό Council of State δεν μεταφράζεται «Κρατικό Συμβούλιο», αλλά «Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας».

Στη Wikipedia έχει μια σελίδα απ' όπου μπορεί να δει κανείς το όνομα του Συμβουλίου σε διάφορες γλώσσες. Σε μια άλλη σελίδα πέτυχα αυτό:
Όπως παρατηρεί ο Μ. Στασινόπουλος, στο άρθρο του «Συμβολή εις την ιστορίαν του πρώτου Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας της μοναρχικής περιόδου», στην ΕΔΔΔΔ (Επιθεώρηση Δημόσιου Δικαίου και Διοικητικού Δικαίου) 1957, σελ. 14 επ., ο τίτλος Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας αποτελεί μετάφραση του γερμανικού όρου «Staatsrath» που σημαίνει «Συμβούλιο του Κράτους» ή «Κρατικό Συμβούλιο». Αρχικά μάλιστα γινόταν αδιακρίτως χρήση των όρων «Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας» ή «Συμβούλιο του Κράτους». Ο τελευταίος όρος απαντά δύο φορές στον Εσωτερικό του Κανονισμό του έτους 1835 (Παράρτημα στο φ. 21 της ΕτΚ/1835). Επίσης, σε αναφορά του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας της 30-7-1836, το σώμα αποκαλεί εαυτό «Συμβούλιον του Κράτους», βλ. Γ. Αγγελίδου, «Ερανίσματα από την ιστορίαν του πρώτου Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας της μοναρχικής περιόδου» στην ΕΔΔΔ 1959, σελ. 245 επ.​
Το άλλο είναι καινούργιο και πιο γουστόζικο: το γαλλικό «se gargariser» (=κοκορεύομαι) και πώς κατάντησε: 
Στου Σαραντάκου.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 20, 2010)

Χ. Πρωτόπαπας:


> Ναι, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι ένα φορολογικό νομοσχέδιο σαν τα άλλα. Πρόκειται για μια φορολογική παρέκβαση εκ βάθρων. Δηλαδή αλλάζουμε τα πάντα


Άσε και τίποτε, όπως το ξέρουμε.


----------



## straydog (Feb 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το ένα είναι παλιό και γνωστό: το γαλλικό Conseil d'État ή το αγγλικό Council of State δεν μεταφράζεται «Κρατικό Συμβούλιο», αλλά «Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας».



Δηλαδή, και συγχωρέστε την άγνοιά μου, μια και τα γαλλικά μου είναι πολύ μέτρια, conseiller d'Etat πώς αποδίδεται;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2010)

straydog said:


> Δηλαδή, και συγχωρέστε την άγνοιά μου, μια και τα γαλλικά μου είναι πολύ μέτρια, conseiller d'Etat πώς αποδίδεται;


Σύμβουλος της Επικρατείας.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2010)

Αλιεύτηκε από ειδικό κλιμάκιο Λεξιλόγων σε πρόσφατη περιπολία. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2010)

daeman said:


> *Αλιεύτηκε *από ειδικό κλιμάκιο Λεξιλόγων σε πρόσφατη περιπολία. :)



Θα μας βγει το όνομα...


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2010)

Επίκαιρο σύνθημα του ΠΑΜΕ / του ΚΚΕ είναι «Την κρίση να πληρώσει η πλουτοκρατία». Αναρωτιόμαστε μερικοί αν θα ήταν λίγο καλύτερα ελληνικά να πούμε «Την κρίση να *την* πληρώσει η πλουτοκρατία».

Είδα σήμερα στις ειδήσεις πανό που, αντί για _The plutocracy should pay for the crisis_, έγραφε «Crisis pay the plutocracy». Αναζητώ βιντεάκι για να βεβαιωθώ. (Και γιατί τόσο βαρύγδουπες λέξεις; Make / Let the rich pay for the crisis. And some translator, as well.)







_Βρέθηκε και το βιντεάκι_​


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Είδα σήμερα στις ειδήσεις πανό που, αντί για _The plutocracy should pay for the crisis_, έγραφε «Crisis pay the plutocracy». Αναζητώ βιντεάκι για να βεβαιωθώ. (Και γιατί τόσο βαρύγδουπες λέξεις; Make / Let the rich pay for the crisis. And some translator, as well.)


 
Αχ, αυτό το είδα κι εγώ και γέλασα, ειδικά καθώς σκεφτόμουν πώς θα το διαβάσουν οι αγγλόφωνοι και τι θα καταλάβουν. 
Αλλά μπορεί οι εναλλακτικές σου λύσεις να είναι απλές Νίκελ, αλλά ξεχνάς ότι εμείς έχουμε τρισχιλιετή γλώσσα και πομπώδεις εκφράσεις, οπότε μεταφράζουμε το ίδιο. Μη νομίζει κανείς ότι τα συνθήματα τα έγραψαν απόφοιτοι δημοτικού.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρουσα η λίστα στην «Ε» με τις πεντέξι περιπτώσεις αλόγιστης δαπάνης του ελληνικού δημοσίου. Για την ακρίβεια, δεν ξέρει κανείς πού να αρχίσει και πού να τελειώσει. Αν εισακουστούν κάποτε οι Δυτικοί που πιέζουν την κυβέρνηση να αρχίσει από την εξοικονόμηση των δαπανών του δημοσίου πριν μας ζαλίσει στα εισπρακτικά, να τους έχει ο Θεός καλά, θα τους τα συγχωρήσουμε όλα. Μέχρι και ο Πάγκαλος θα πει καλά λόγια για τους Γερμανούς, ενδεχομένως.

Αλλά λίγη προσοχή στα νούμερα θα έκανε πιο πειστική όλη τη λίστα. 

*Πόσους εργαζόμενους έχει η ΕΡΤ; Περίπου 7.000. Περίπου 6 φορές περισσότερους από το BBC!* 

Μα πού το είδατε αυτό; Πώς είναι δυνατό το BBC να έχει 1.166 υπαλλήλους;

Διαβάζω αποδώ και αποκεί για 10.000 - 30.000 υπαλλήλους, αλλά το πιο αξιόπιστο κείμενο που βρήκα, του ίδιου του BBC, μιλάει για 20.000 υπαλλήλους (σελ. 2):
As at 31 December 2008, the BBC employed 20,710 members of staff (those employed on permanent or fixed-term contracts). Of this number, 339 individuals were in receipt of salaries over £100,000 per annum.

Ότι δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση, όχι μόνο ποιοτική, είναι άλλου είδους κουβέντα. Πόσες προσλήψεις έχουν γίνει στο BBC επειδή κάποιος είναι κομματικός φίλος ή ανιψιός;


----------



## sarant (Feb 25, 2010)

Αυτή την παπ... ανακρίβεια για τους υπαλλήλους του BBC την είδα και σε ένα άλλο ιστολόγιο, μόνο που εκεί έλεγε ακόμα λιγότερους. Και υποτίθεται η πηγή είναι ομιλία του Ψαριανού στη Βουλή. Έλεος, μη δίνεις πάσες να κάνουμε και λίγη δουλειά!


----------



## sarant (Feb 25, 2010)

Ή ίσως στη Ζούγκλα:
http://mediacopy.blogspot.com/2009/11/15000-700.html


----------



## Chimera (Feb 26, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μη νομίζει κανείς ότι τα συνθήματα τα έγραψαν απόφοιτοι δημοτικού.



Δεν ξέρω αν τα εκτάκια χειρίζονται επαρκώς τον όρο "πλουτοκρατία" βασικά... 

Πάντως αν το καλοεξετάσει κανείς, και ως λογοπαίγνιο... χμ... γιααα προσέξτε το καλύτερα στη μετάφραση. Μπας κι έχει μια δόση αλήθειας θαρρώ;;;


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2010)

Chimera said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν τα εκτάκια χειρίζονται επαρκώς τον όρο "πλουτοκρατία" βασικά...



Ε, ναι, γι' αυτό δεν έβαλαν "the rich", για να μη νομίσει κανείς ότι δεν ξέρουν να μιλήσουν καλύτερα από τους μικρούς. 



Chimera said:


> Πάντως αν το καλοεξετάσει κανείς, και ως λογοπαίγνιο... χμ... γιααα προσέξτε το καλύτερα στη μετάφραση. Μπας κι έχει μια δόση αλήθειας θαρρώ;;;


Μπορεί να έχει 
Από την άλλη δεν κατάλαβα γιατί μας έπιασε ξενομανία με τα πανώ, βλέπω κι άλλες φωτό από ξένα ΜΜΕ και τα μισά πανώ είναι ξενόγλωσσα. Και μετά λέμε ότι η Διαμαντοπούλου κλπκλπκλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 26, 2010)

Ένα αστείο λάθος στον υποτιτλισμό του A Single Man, που το αποδίδω μάλλον στο γεγονός ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν είχε βίντεο στη διάθεσή του, οπότε είναι εύκολο να σου ξεφύγει ένα "the" όταν διαβάζεις μόνο από σενάριο:
I am going to the Dean's office.
Πάω στο γραφείο του Ντιν.​Βέβαια, εδώ μιλάει ένας καθηγητής στον φοιτητή του, και είναι κομματάκι περίεργο γιατί του μιλάει για κάποιον Ντιν, λες κι έχουν κοινούς φίλους, αλλά τέλος πάντων, ας πούμε ότι φταίει η έλλειψη εικόνας και ήχου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> τέλος πάντων, ας πούμε ότι φταίει η έλλειψη εικόνας και ήχου.


Όλο και κάτι άλλο θα λείπει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 27, 2010)

πρωθυπουργός: 


> Εάν το επαναφέρουμε τώρα, θα ερμηνευόταν ότι υπεκφεύγουμε των δικών μας υποχρεώσεων


Να ερμηνευόταν έτσι, δύσκολο.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μπορεί να έχει


Γλώσσα λανθάνουσα... ;)
(Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει κανέναν πλουτοκράτη να ιδρώνει το πράντα του  αλλά άσχετο)


SBE said:


> Από την άλλη δεν κατάλαβα γιατί μας έπιασε ξενομανία με τα πανώ, βλέπω κι άλλες φωτό από ξένα ΜΜΕ και τα μισά πανώ είναι ξενόγλωσσα. Και μετά λέμε ότι η Διαμαντοπούλου κλπκλπκλπ.


Ε, μα πώς! Άμα δεν ενημερώσουμε από τη Γροιλανδία μέχρι τη Ζιμπάμπουε για τα θέματά μας και μάλιστα σε άπταιστη κατά γράμμα μετάφραση (όχι για να μάθουν! εμείς απεργούμε ΚΑΙ στα αγγλικά!) τότε τι νόημα έχει η απεργία σ' αυτή τη ζήση;


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 3, 2010)

Προ ολίγου από το ραδιόφωνο του ΣΚΑΙ:
η δημοσιογράφος μιλάει για πείραμα που πραγματοποιήθηκε σε σχέση με το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού και το ναυάγιο του...Λοζητιάνα! (Λουζιτάνια)


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

Μια ιδιομορφία ενός τόπου σαν τη Λεξιλογία είναι ότι, από μια είδηση τεράστιου ειδικού ενδιαφέροντος, εμείς μπορεί να πατήσουμε στη γλωσσική λεπτομέρεια. Είναι ίσως κι ένας ανώδυνος τρόπος να βλέπεις και να αναπαράγεις τη στυγνή ειδησεογραφία. «Η χώρα μας βρίσκεται στη μάχη του κυκλώνα». Εννοείτε «στο μάτι»; «Κακώς λέμε στο “μάτι”!» ωρύεται η άλλη, «εκεί επικρατεί νηνεμία». Η κρίση στο μεταξύ έχει φουρτουνιάσει όλο τον κόσμο, η σωστή σημασία της μεταφοράς μάς μάρανε.

Σήμερα πέθανε ο Μάικλ Φουτ, αρχηγός του Κόμματος των Εργατικών στα πρώτα χρόνια της Θάτσερ, ένας γραφικός λόγιος τον οποίο έκανε η Θάτσερ με τα κρεμμυδάκια αλλά εγώ τον υπεραγαπούσα.

Πώς να σερβίρω την είδηση αν δεν τη σερβίρω με μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση:
*Πέθανε ο ιστορικός Μάικλ Φουτ και πρώην ηγέτης των Εργατικών*

Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος της είδησης στο Βήμα και θα ήθελα να τους πω ότι αυτό σημαίνει ότι πέθαναν δύο άνθρωποι: ο ιστορικός Μάικλ Φουτ και ένας πρώην ηγέτης των Εργατικών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2010)

Το περίεργο είναι ότι οι τίτλοι στις εφημερίδες γράφονται συνήθως και πιο προσεκτικά από τα κείμενα, και πιο λακωνικά. Εδώ αρκούσε ένα κόμμα και θα γλιτώνανε και από ένα _και_: *Πέθανε ο ιστορικός Μάικλ Φουτ, πρώην ηγέτης των Εργατικών*. Όμως έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτοί είναι τίτλοι της ηλεκτρονικής έκδοσης μόνο, που γράφονται με την ίδια ταχύτητα (και ακρίβεια) που γράφονται και πολλά ηλεκτρονικά κείμενα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

Από σελίδα του Αντ1 για την _Αλίκη στη χώρα των θαυμάτων_ (με την ευκαιρία: μα πόσο ωραίο τον έχει κάνει τον Ντεπ!):

«Ο Johnny Depp υποδύεται τον Κάπελα...»
Εντάξει, λίγο ξέφυγε ο τόνος και παρακάτω δίνουν το σωστό, Καπελάς.
Είναι όμως ευκαιρία να πούμε ότι ο κάπελας είναι ο ταβερνιάρης και η λέξη βγαίνει από τον _κάπηλο_, που στα αρχαία ήταν και ο ταβερνιάρης (από εκεί το _καπηλειό_) και ο αισχροκερδής και εκμεταλλευτής.
Ο Ντεπ, πάντως, είναι ο Mad Hatter.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2010)

Θυμάστε που κάποτε λέγαμε "Μπικ" και εννοούσαμε στυλό διαρκείας, "Κολυνός" και εννοούσαμε οδοντόπαστα; Η σημερινή τους εκδοχή από υπότιτλο:
We gathered some useful intel.
Συλλέξαμε χρήσιμους επεξεργαστές.​


----------



## Earion (Mar 11, 2010)

Ένα λεπτό! Σας επαναφέρω στον σεβάσμιο γέροντα Μάικλ Φουτ. Τι καταλαβαίνει κανείς από τη φράση "ο ιστορικός Μάικλ Φουτ"; Ότι το επάγγελμά του, η ιδιότητά του ήταν ιστορικός. Έτσι καταλαβαίνω εγώ. Κάνω λάθος;
Ανατρέχω στη Βικιπαιδεία και βλέπω πως ο ίδιος δεν είχε καμιά άμεση σχέση (επαγγελματική ή ερασιτεχνική) με την ιστορία· δημοσιογράφος ήταν. Αντίθετα, η γυναίκα του ήταν ιστορικός και φεμινίστρια.

Μήπως ο τίτλος ήθελε ένα απλό "αναποδογύρισμα"; Μήπως ήθελε να πει: *Πέθανε ο Μάικλ Φουτ, ο ιστορικός πρώην ηγέτης των Εργατικών*;


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2010)

Λίαν εύστοχη η παρατήρησή σου, Earion. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με ξένισε κι εμένα που από τις διάφορες ιδιότητες του Φουτ, επέλεξαν τον «ιστορικό» για τον τίτλο. Έχει γράψει βιβλία πολιτικής ιστορίας· κάποιος μάλιστα, στις νεκρολογίες, είπε «"But Michael wasn't just a great parliamentarian — a historian, a journalist and an author...», αλλά δεν το θεωρούσα πιθανό να είναι μετάφραση αγγλικού τίτλου με τέτοια έμφαση σ' αυτό το ρόλο του. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, στους Εγγλέζους έφτανε το όνομα και δεν χρειαζόταν η ιδιότητα, καν του αρχηγού των Εργατικών. Αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ μαζί σου μήπως επηρεάστηκαν από τίτλους όπως της Αυγής: «Πέθανε ο ιστορικός ηγέτης Μ. Φουτ». Θα μας μείνει η απορία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

«Papa» ήταν το πιο γνωστό παρανόμι του Χεμινγουέι. Papa είναι ο «μπαμπάς» — και έτσι τον φώναζαν... τα παιδιά του. Μου έστειλαν το παρακάτω αγγλικό με την ελληνική του μετάφραση (σε βιβλίο):



Μετά τον πόλεμο έγραφε λιγότερο, παρέμενε όμως διάσημος σε όλο τον κόσμο. Η τελευταία του σημαντική επιτυχία ήταν το _Για Ποιον Χτυπάει η Καμπάνα_, το 1940. Τώρα περνούσε τον καιρό του τρέφοντας το μύθο του ή ξεκαθαρίζοντας παλιούς λογαριασμούς με συναδέλφους του, γραπτώς. Και μέσα του, ήτανε πια μπαρουτοκαπνισμένος που δεν είχε τιμηθεί ποτέ με ένα Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας. Δεν θέλουμε ούτε να φανταζόμαστε τη χαιρεκακία του, όταν _Ο Γέρος και η Θάλασσα_ του έφεραν όχι μόνο το Νόμπελ, αλλά κι ένα Πούλιτζερ μαζί. *Ο πάπας το είχε ακόμα.*​Κάποιοι άλλοι δεν το έχουν...


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2010)

Απίστευτο -υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι από ένα Secret lives of authors, που το είχα δει τα Χριστούγεννα μεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά (δεν θυμάμαι τον ελληνικό τίτλο) και είχα σκεφτεί ότι 99% θα είναι πλούσια φλέβα μαργαριταριών -αλλά δεν το είχα αγοράσει.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Ούτε που θέλω να σκέφτομαι πώς θα μετέφραζε ο ίδιος το Papa was a rolling stone.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση, αλλά τέτοιες ατάκες είναι πάντα καλές ευκαιρίες για μουσικό διάλειμμα. Ευκαιρίες που εδώ δεν τις χάνουμε. :)

Ο πάπας ήταν κυλιόμενος λίθος


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Νίκελ, πιάσε κόκκινο :): http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=61032&postcount=1137


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2010)

Ασυμμάζευτο πράμα ο συνειρμός. Το μάτι μου πέφτει στα μαθήματα νορβηγικών σε άλλο νήμα και στο μυαλό μου έρχεται το μυθιστόρημα του Μουρακάμι με τον τίτλο: *Νορβηγικό δάσος*. Ωραίο το μυθιστόρημα, έχει και μια γλυκόπικρη αίσθηση νοσταλγίας για τη δεκαετία του ’60, έκανε και επιτυχία, και μας γνώρισε καλύτερα στην Ελλάδα τον Μουρακάμι. Αλλά ο τίτλος; Στο πρωτότυπο: *Norwegian wood*. Η αναφορά στο ομότιτλο τραγούδι των Μπητλς είναι ευθεία, παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην πλοκή, καθώς γεννά αναμνήσεις στον ήρωα, και θα άξιζε εκείνος που έκανε τη μετάφραση να σπαταλήσει λίγα λεπτά για να διαβάσει τους στίχους του τραγουδιού και να ανακαλύψει ότι ο Τζων Λένον δεν μιλά για *δάσος *αλλά για *ξύλο*.

Η ιστοριούλα που διηγείται στο τραγούδι είναι ότι ο Τζων βρέθηκε μια νύχτα στο σπίτι μιας κοπέλας και νόμιζε ότι _κάτι _θα γίνει, κάτι ερωτικό δηλαδή, αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα και στο τέλος αναγκάστηκε να κοιμηθεί στη μπανιέρα! Και στη διάρκεια της βραδιάς η κοπέλα του έδειχνε τους τοίχους του σπιτιού που είχαν επένδυση με _ξύλο από τη Νορβηγία_ (ήταν της μόδας, μαθαίνω, στη δεκαετία του ’60, και φτηνό). Τελικά το επόμενο πρωί ο Τζων έμεινε μόνος του και για να ζεσταθεί έριξε μερικά ξύλα από την επένδυση στη φωτιά!

Με λίγο δε κόπο παραπάνω θα μπορούσε να φέρει κανείς κοντύτερα στα δικά μας το *νορβηγικό ξύλο* και να το πει *σουηδικό ξύλο*, γιατί έτσι το γνωρίσαμε εμείς στη δεκαετία του ’60 και του ’70.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

Είπαμε, δεν χάνουμε ευκαιρία για μουσικό διάλειμμα (αυτός ακόμα δεν σηκώθηκε, το διάλειμμα έχει στο νου του).

Από τα _Artifacts_ (με το «I showed her» στο τέλος).






Απομυθοποίηση από τον Πολ:
Peter Asher [brother of McCartney's then-girlfriend Jane Asher] had his room done out in wood, a lot of people were decorating their places in wood. Norwegian wood. *It was pine, really, cheap pine. But it's not as good a title, "Cheap Pine"*, baby. So it was a little parody really on those kind of girls who when you'd go to their flat there would be a lot of Norwegian wood. It was completely imaginary from my point of view but in John's it was based on an affair he had. This wasn't the decor of someone's house, we made that up. So she makes him sleep in the bath and then finally in the last verse I had this idea to set the Norwegian wood on fire as revenge, so we did it very tongue in cheek. She led him on, then said, "You'd better sleep in the bath." In our world the guy had to have some sort of revenge ... so it meant I burned the fucking place down ...​Όμως, το πρόβλημα με το «δάσος» ξεκινά στα γιαπωνέζικα:
The original Japanese title _Noruwei no Mori_ is the standard Japanese translation of the title of The Beatles song "Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown)," written by John Lennon and Paul McCartney. The song is often mentioned in the novel, and is the favourite song of the character Naoko. _Mori_ in the Japanese title translates into English as "forest", not the material "wood", even though the song lyrics clearly refer to the latter. *This seemingly odd translation is based on the official translation of the song's title.* Forest settings and imagery are also significantly present in the novel.​


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2010)

Όλα στημένα σε μια παρεξήγηση! Συμπέρασμα: δεν πρέπει να εμπιστεύεσαι τους γιαπωνέζους.
Αλλά το τραγουδάκι είναι εξαίσιο. Και είναι το πρώτο στο οποίο οι Μπητλς χρησιμοποίησαν σιτάρ. Τι υπέροχο!
Άλλη σκέψη:
Ποιος προσέχει τους στίχους των Μπητλς στην εποχή μας, άραγε;
Κι από τότε που πέθανε η Λούση (εκείνη που έλαμπε στον ουρανό με διαμάντια)....
κι εγώ δεν αισθάνομαι καλά τελευταία ...


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

Στην τηλεταινία _Into the Storm_, που παρακολουθεί τον Τσόρτσιλ (Μπρένταν Γκλίσον) στα χρόνια του πολέμου, ο Τσόρτσιλ αποφασίζει να συνοδεύσει τα στρατεύματα στην απόβαση στη Νορμανδία. Όταν συναντιέται με τον βασιλιά για να του ανακοινώσει τα σχέδια, διεξάγεται η ακόλουθη στιχομυθία:
George VI: I've made an important decision
and I want you to arrange things for me.
Churchill: Of course, sir. What can I do?
G: I think it's only right that I, as King,
should go to France with our invading force...
C: You mean... on D-Day?
G: ...with the first wave of troops.
I shall travel on one of our landing craft with the men.
C: I'm sorry, sir, but that's impossible.
G: Why?
C: You'd almost certainly be killed.
G: And I have a replacement, Winston. You do not.
So let's hear no more about it. Hmm?​
Ωραία η στιχομυθία, αλλά για να ξέρουμε και την αλήθεια:
Admiral Sir Bertram Home Ramsay defused a potential conflict between Prime Minister Winston Churchill, and the British Sovereign, King George VI, when Churchill informed the King that he intended to observe the D-Day landings from on board HMS Belfast, a British cruiser assigned to bombardment duty for the operation. The King, himself a seasoned sailor and a veteran of the battle of Jutland in the First World War likewise announced that he would accompany his Prime Minister. The two were at civil loggerheads until meeting with Admiral Ramsay who flatly refused to take the responsibility for the safety of either of these two luminaries. Ramsay cited the danger to both the King and the Prime Minister, the risks of the planned operational duties of HMS Belfast, and the fact that both the King and Churchill would be needed ashore in case the landings went badly and immediate decisions were required. This settled the matter and both Winston Churchill and King George VI remained ashore on D-Day.​
Και μια υποσημείωση για υποτιτλιστές:
*landing craft = αποβατικό σκάφος / αποβατικά σκάφη* (ΟΧΙ αεροσκάφος )


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 16, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς νίκελ. Στις ειδήσεις του BBC εγώ βρίσκω τουλάχιστον ένα λάθος κάθε μέρα (και συνήθως είναι και πιο χοντρά: π.χ. λέξεις που λείπουν).



Να κι άλλο ένα: "The vice-president of Kraft Foods will be questioned by MPs over his company's takeover of Cadbury later."

(Δεν υπάρχει συγκείμενο, είναι αμέσως μετά τον τίτλο.)


----------



## Philip (Mar 16, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Να κι άλλο ένα: "The vice-president of Kraft Foods will be questioned by MPs over his company's takeover of Cadbury later."



Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το λάθος. Η θέση του later?


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 16, 2010)

Philip said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το λάθος. Η θέση του later?



Εκτός κι αν η εταιρεία λέγεται "Cadbury later". :)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2010)

Αν δεν το γνωρίζατε, οι αρχαίοι είχαν πολυεδρική τεχνογνωσία. Τι δηλαδή: μόνο οι πλευρές και τα επίπεδα θα χρησιμοποιούνται με αυτήν την έννοια; Οι έδρες θα έμεναν παρακατιανές;


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 18, 2010)

Σε ντοκιμαντέρ που πρoβλήθηκε απο την ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα της ΕΡΤ, σχετικό με τέχνη, ο Vermeer αποδόθηκε Φερμίρ, και η Gala του Νταλί σαν αρσενικό (ο Γκάλα). Ηχητική απόδοση κάνουν;


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 19, 2010)

Από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Για πρώτη φορά Ευρωπαίοι και Αμερικανοί επιστήμονες συνέκριναν ολόκληρα γονιδιώματα ανθρώπων και κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι διαφέρουμε μεταξύ μας όχι τόσο λόγω διαφορών στα γονίδια μας, όσο στο πώς αυτά είναι ρυθμισμένα να «ανοίγουν» (ενεργοποιούνται) και να «κλείνουν» (απενεργοποιούνται) στον *κάθε διαφορετικό άνθρωπο*.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2010)

Κάποιος να πει στη δεσποινίδα του μεσημεριανάδικου του Alter ότι όταν μια οικογένεια "ξεκληρίζεται" σημαίνει ότι μένει χωρίς απογόνους. Στην περίπτωση της τραγικής ιστορίας των Βριλησσίων, πέθαναν οι γονείς, όχι τα παιδιά, άρα δεν "ξεκληρίστηκε η οικογένειά της", όπως μας πληροφόρησε με μελοδραματικό ύφος μιλώντας για την κόρη του ζεύγους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2010)

Γι' αυτό υπάρχει άλλωστε το «απορφανίστηκε», αλλά και πάλι θα πρέπει να είναι ανήλικα τα παιδιά για να δώσεις αυτή τη δραματική νότα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2010)

Με δοτική συντάσσεται το "Απεταξάμην" ή κάποιο λάθος έκαναν στο ΒΗΜΑ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2010)

Έτσι, δοτική (κάπου έμπαινε κι αυτή...).

ΠαπΛεξ:
*αποτάσσω
*κ. -τάζω κ. ποτάζω, -τάσσω (AM ἀποτάσσω, Α κ. -τάττω, Μ κ. ποτάσσω)· 1. αποχωρίζω· 2. (-ομαι) απαρνούμαι, αποκηρύσσω *(«ἀπετάξω τῷ Σατανᾷ; -ἀπεταξάμην»)*· || (μσν.-νεοελλ.) αποκτώ· || (νεοελλ.) (για αξιωματικό) τιμωρώ με απόταξη· || (αρχ.-μσν.) εξουσιάζω· || (αρχ.) Ι. 1. αποσπώ, διαχωρίζω· 2. ορίζω, καθορίζω· 3. παραχωρώ· II. (-ομαι) 1. εγκαταλείπω κάτι· 2. «ἀποτάσσομαι τῷ βίῳ»· αυτοκτονώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2010)

Στο Διαδίκτυο βρίσκουμε μερικές χιλιάδες "*απεταξάμην τον Σατανά" και τρία "τω Σατανά".
Μάλλον πρέπει να μεταφερθεί σε άλλο τμήμα του φόρουμ, ώστε να το μάθουν όσοι δεν το ήξεραν (κι εγώ μαζί).


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2010)

Στη νεοελληνική έχουμε «αποτάσσομαι τον σατανά». Έτσι είναι στο «αποτάσσομαι» του ΛΝΕΓ.

Στο λήμμα _απεταξάμην_ αναφέρεται και το ΛΝΕΓ στη δοτική του αρχαίου, στο «απετάξω τω Σατανά;». Στα παραδείγματά σου, αφού λένε «απεταξάμην» και όχι «αποτάχθηκα», θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι είναι μεν λάθος σε σχέση με την αρχαία σύνταξη, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και μια προσαρμογή, ένα πάντρεμα του αρχαίου αορίστου με την αναπόφευκτη αιτιατική του σημερινού αντικειμένου. Δηλαδή εγώ θεωρώ λογικότατα τα «απεταξάμην τον Σατανά» και επίδειξη αφόρητου λογιοτατισμού τις ελάχιστες δοτικές. Το Βήμα βέβαια παίζει με το σπανιότατο «απετάξω» (ποιος θυμάται το «ελυσάμην, ελύσω...»; ).

— Απετάξω το σατανά;
— Μωρέ δεν τον πετάς, να πάει αποκεί που ΄ρθε κι ακόμα παραπέρα...


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 28, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Να κι άλλο ένα




[URL="http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8591330.stm"]Chile Preisdent Pinera marks month since earthquake

Page last updated at 02:26 GMT, Sunday, 28 March 2010 03:26 UK

To Preisdent ίσως να το διορθώσουν σε λίγες ώρες. Το Pinera (αντί για Piñera) δύσκολο το βλέπω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> To Preisdent ίσως να το διορθώσουν σε λίγες ώρες. Το Pinera (αντί για Piñera) δύσκολο το βλέπω.


Υποθέτω κάτι διαφορετικό σημαίνει αυτό που γράψανε, ε; 

Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος γραφής του ñ για όσους δεν έχουν σχετικό πληκτρολόγιο; Όπως στα γερμανικά που αυτά με τα διαλυτικά γίνονται oe, ue κλπ; Αν όχι, τις τρώει τις περισπωμένες η μαρμάγκα.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2010)

Υπέροχος τίτλος στα Νέα (αν το διορθώσουν, διαθέτω και snapshot).


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Άδειες χρήσεις*

Όταν το κάνεις το λάθος (και το προλάβεις εγκαίρως), γελάς και ψάχνεις μετά, για παρηγοριά, να δεις και πόσοι άλλοι το έχουν κάνει:

Πάνω από 400 στο Altavista. Μέσα είναι η Microsoft, το Πλαίσιο, το Πολυτεχνείο, το Αστεροσκοπείο κ.ά. You're in good company. 

(Μα ούτε ένα εύρημα για «γεμάτες χρήσεις»;!)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2010)

Εάν δεν το γνωρίζατε, η Μεγάλη Ενοποιημένη Θεωρία της φυσικής, που προσπαθεί να γεφυρώσει τη θεωρία της βαρύτητας και την κβαντομηχανική, ονομάζεται θεωρία των αλυσίδων. Πάλι καλά. Θα μπορούσε να ονομάζεται και θεωρία των στρινγκ...

(από χτεσινοβραδινό CSI)


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2010)

*Πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσαι τρις η Ελλάδα στο ΔΝΤ!*

Είπαμε: εδώ καράβια χάνονται, εμείς στα γλωσσικά αρμενίζουμε. Δεν ξέρω αν ο Σαραντάκος έχει περάσει αυτή την εκδοχή στις αποδεκτές (όπως το «Παν μέτρον άριστον»), αλλά, αν θυμάστε, ο Πέτρος απαρνήθηκε τρεις φορές τον Χριστό και ο κόκορας λάλησε άπαξ (σύμφωνα με την πιο γνωστή εκδοχή, από τον Ματθαίο, 26:34, αυτήν που επαναλαμβάνουν και οι πατέρες: πρὶν ἀλέκτορα φωνῆσαι τρὶς ἀπαρνήσῃ με). Κυκλοφορεί και η εκδοχή με τον σωστό «αλέκτορα» αλλά ανολοκλήρωτη, όπως και η εκδοχή «πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσει».

Βεβαίως δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι οπωσδήποτε λάθος. Ίσως ο συντάκτης ήθελε να πει (μα βάλτε κάνα κόμμα, τέλος πάντων): πριν λαλήσουν τα κοκόρια, τρεις φορές πήγαμε στο ΔΝΤ. Αλλά αυτό θα το έλεγε πιο αποτελεσματικά με την άλλη παροιμία, εκείνη που αρχίζει «Είπανε στη γριά...».


--------------------------
Σημείωση: ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ δέχονται μόνο το «*πριν αλέκτορα φωνήσαι*».


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2010)

Δηλαδή, μόνο στα αγγλικά θα παίρνουν ένα ουσιαστικό και θα το κάνουν ρήμα; Π.χ. I'll text you. Μπορούμε κι εμείς. 

Από το σημερινό ΒΗΜΑ:
Όπως αναφέρει ο δρ Ρόμπινσον _«η σύνταξη είναι _ _κάτι που το *προσμονούν*__ πολλοί και σαφώς_ _μια μεγάλη αλλαγή_ _στη ζωή όσων __τη βιώνουν. _ 
Πάρτε και μερικές εκατοντάδες στο Διαδίκτυο.
​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2010)

Και μικρούς τους άρεσαν να τραγουδάνε «Άγια Νύχτα, σε προσμονούν...»


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσαι τρις η Ελλάδα στο ΔΝΤ!*
> 
> Είπαμε: εδώ καράβια χάνονται, εμείς στα γλωσσικά αρμενίζουμε. Δεν ξέρω αν ο Σαραντάκος έχει περάσει αυτή την εκδοχή στις αποδεκτές (όπως το «Παν μέτρον άριστον»), αλλά, αν θυμάστε, ο Πέτρος απαρνήθηκε τρεις φορές τον Χριστό και ο κόκορας λάλησε άπαξ (σύμφωνα με την πιο γνωστή εκδοχή, από τον Ματθαίο, 26:34, αυτήν που επαναλαμβάνουν και οι πατέρες: πρὶν ἀλέκτορα φωνῆσαι τρὶς ἀπαρνήσῃ με). Κυκλοφορεί και η εκδοχή με τον σωστό «αλέκτορα» αλλά ανολοκλήρωτη, όπως και η εκδοχή «πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσει».



Δεν διαβάζεις τα βιβλία που παρουσιάζεις; Λέει κάτι η Γλώσσα μετεμποδίων (αλλά δεν το έχω περάσει στο Διαδίκτυο, ευκαιρία μου δίνεις).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2010)

Την πρώτη φορά που είδα αυτή την κτγμ λάθος χρήση ήταν σε βιβλίο πληροφορικής, όπου ο (καλός) μεταφραστής τη χρησιμοποιούσε για να δείξει την καλή συμπεριφορά ενός προγράμματος διαδικτυακής αλληλογραφίας. Τη διόρθωσα και τέλος. Τώρα όμως τη βλέπω σε τίτλο εφημερίδας (Ελευθεροτυπία):

Το πάει το γράμμα η Σοφοκλέους (+2%)

Εγώ, για να εξομολογηθώ την αμαρτία μου, ήξερα ως τώρα μόνο τις slang διαστάσεις αυτής της έκφρασης (όπως οι επόμενες, από τον ιστότοπο slang.gr):

*πάω το γράμμα*
Φράση που χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον για γυναίκα ελαττωμένων σεξουαλικών αντιστάσεων. Κοινώς «εύκολη». Ακόμα περισσότερο για γυναίκα δεσμευμένη που είναι όμως ευκόλως επιρρεπής στην απιστία. Επίσης χρησιμοποιείται και ως θετική απάντηση (πονηρή και διακριτική) στο ερώτημα: «Ρε φίλε, ο ....... είναι αδερφή;;;» Ίδια σημασία και με τη φράση «πνίγω το κουνέλι».​
Θέλει λοιπόν να μας πει κάτι η εφημερίδα ή απλώς πρόκειται για (χοντρό) λάθος στη χρήση;

Edit: Φυσικά, κράτησα screen dump.


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2010)

Τι σας λέει ο *Μιρό της Μαγιόρκα*, η νέα μεγάλη έκθεση που ανοίγει στο Κέντρο Πολιτισμού «Ελληνικός Κόσμος»;


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2010)

Και αν δεν ξέρατε τη σχέση της ακρίδας με τον αστακό (για την ακρίβεια, locust και lobster), μπορείτε να τη μάθετε εδώ.

Μπόνους: όχι, ο Ιωάννης ο Πρόδρομος ούτε ακροβλάσταρα έτρωγε ούτε αστακούς.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μπόνους: όχι, ο Ιωάννης ο Πρόδρομος ούτε ακροβλάσταρα έτρωγε ούτε αστακούς.


Το έχουμε συζητήσει κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3352, με άλλο τελικό συμπέρασμα για το τι ήταν οι «ακρίδες».

Έντιτ: Με προσεκτική ανάγνωση (πράγμα που θα 'πρεπε να 'χα κάνει εξαρχής), ακρίδες = έντομα. :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2010)

Άλλο; Συμπέρασμα;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2010)

Ουπς, έχεις δίκιο, εγώ το διάβασα βιαστικά — στα έντομα καταλήξαμε κι εκεί, σόρι για την αναστάτωση.


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 18, 2010)

Το Κανάλι της Βουλής εχτές μας έτερψε με την ταινία «Το όνομα του ρόδου».
Είπαμε ότι άνθρωποι είμαστε και λάθη κάνουμε, αλλά ... αφού εντάξ...
Ο υποτιτλισμός της εν λόγω ταινίας είναι τόσο τραγικός, που με έκανε να βγω στη γύρα στο διαδίκτυο και να κατεβάσω τους υπότιτλους.

Παραθέτω ένα μικρό απάνθισμα:



> - Για να ελένξει κανείς στη φύση ...
> - ...με έναν αέρα ανακούφησης
> - ... πνευματική ανησυχία στο πημνείο   μου.
> - αν δεν ηρεμήσω το ποιμνίο   μου...
> ...



Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοια σφαγή!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι αυτή η ταινία ανάγεται στην εποχή που το Κανάλι της Βουλής είχε αναθέσει τον υποτιτλισμό σε κάποιους τυχάρπαστους, με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνουν στον αέρα τέτοιοι υπότιτλοι. Κάποια στιγμή κατάλαβαν την ποιότητα της δουλειάς που τους παρέδιδαν και έβαλαν δικό τους επιμελητή των υποτίτλων. Μου κάνει εντύπωση, όμως, που αντί να πετάξουν στα σκουπίδια αυτές τις ταινίες, τις ξαναδείχνουν.

Και φυσικά, αυτό το μικρό δείγμα "ποιοτικών" υποτίτλων αποδεικνύει αυτό που λέμε: Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΙΣΜΟ. Δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό το άτομο να μην ξέρει ότι τα Ελληνικά του είναι ελλιπή. Αν πήγε σε ελληνικό σχολείο, θα έπαιρνε σίγουρα χαμηλούς βαθμούς στα Ελληνικά. (Για τα Αγγλικά του θα πρέπει να έχουμε και το πρωτότυπο.) Όμως, πήγε κάπου, δήλωσε ότι θέλει να κάνει υποτιτλισμό και του είπαν, "Βεβαίως, περάστε". Τον πλήρωσαν κι ένα χαρτζιλίκι και μετά παρέδωσαν στο Κανάλι της Βουλής το πόνημά του.

Όταν πριν από 17 χρόνια, πήγα σε μια εταιρεία και ζήτησα να με δοκιμάσουν στον υποτιτλισμό, το άτομο που μου πήρε συνέντευξη με ρώτησε: "Πώς είναι τα Ελληνικά σας;" Του απάντησα ότι, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, είναι πολύ καλά. Αυτός σχολίασε ότι ήμουν από τους ελάχιστους που απάντησαν σοβαρά σ' αυτή την ερώτηση. Η συνήθης αντίδραση των επίδοξων υποτιτλιστών ήταν να απαντήσουν γελώντας, "Μα τι λέτε, καλέ; Έλληνας δεν είμαι;"


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2010)

174 *_ποιμνίο_ στο Altavista.

Τι τραβάει κι αυτό το _ποίμνιο_. Καλά κάνανε οι αρχαίοι και κατεβάζανε τον τόνο (_ποιμνίου_). Τι γίνεται όμως όταν ξεχνάμε να τον ανεβάσουμε; (Έχουμε κι άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις που σέρνουν στην ονομαστική τον κατεβασμένο τόνο της γενικής, ιδίως σε τοπωνύμια και κυριώνυμα, π.χ. *_Ερεχθείο_. Πότε θα κάνουμε τη λίστα;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2010)

Ποιος Ολλανδός τώρα...
(άλλως: Αφού δεν διαβάζουν Λεξιλογία, καλά να πάθουν...  )







Και για επιβεβαίωση:
Χορστ Κέλερ, πρόεδρος της Γερμανίας
(το αποκλειστικό στη φωτό μας μάρανε)....


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2010)

Μπέρδεψαν τις φωτογραφίες; Ο Poul Thomsen είναι αρκετά νεότερος, όπως φαίνεται στο 



. Αλλά του μοιάζει πολύ του προέδρου!


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2010)

Έχει την τιμητική του σήμερα το «Πρώτο Θέμα». Πήγα στις σελίδες του να δω κι άλλες πληροφορίες για τον κύριο του ΔΝΤ (γιατί στο Βήμα μιλάνε για άλλον Ολλανδό, ονόματι Μπομπ Τράα) και πέφτω επάνω στην πολύ πιο σημαντική είδηση: «Και η Kim Kardashian σε πορνό!» (Νέο βίντεο αισθησιακού περιεχομένου έρχεται να ταράξει τα νερά της showbiz, αυτή τη φορά από το εξωτερικό και το γνωστό μοντέλο-ηθοποιό Kim Kardashian. Η 30χρονη Κim, εκθέτει τα πλούσια προσόντα της σε μια ταινία διάρκειας σαράντα λεπτών, κάνοντας σεξ με τον ράπερ Ray J. Το βίντεο είναι ελεύθερο σε κυκλοφορία στο διαδίκτυο και ουδείς γνωρίζει μέχρι στιγμής αν η λήψη του έγινε σκόπιμα ή απλώς διέρρευσε..)

Στη φωτό φαίνεται ότι είναι καρνταμωμένη η κοπέλα, ζωή να 'χει. Αλλά καθώς δεν τη γνωρίζω (στο ΙΜF dεν είναι πάντως) πηγαίνω στη Wikipedia να μάθω λεπτομέρειες γι' αυτήν και τον καρντάση της, κι εκεί διαβάζω:
In 2007, a pornographic home video she made with her then-boyfriend, R&B singer Ray J, was leaked. Kardashian sued Vivid Entertainment for ownership of the tape. Kardashian later dropped the suit and settled with Vivid Entertainment for $5 million.

Άντε, στο επόμενο Πρώτο Θέμα και η τσόντα της Σάρας Μπερνάρ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

Ε, εντάξει μωρέ, ο συντάκτης τους τώρα το αντιλήφθηκε!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε κι άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις που σέρνουν στην ονομαστική τον κατεβασμένο τόνο της γενικής, ιδίως σε τοπωνύμια και κυριώνυμα, π.χ. *_Ερεχθείο_. Πότε θα κάνουμε τη λίστα;


Μπορούμε ν' αρχίσουμε να τα αναρτούμε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2875.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2010)

Τελικά, φαίνεται πως απλώς μπέρδεψαν τις ειδήσεις για την Κιμούλα... :

Kim Kardashian NUDE & Unretouched: Naked In Harper's Bazaar (PHOTO)


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μπέρδεψαν τις φωτογραφίες; Ο Poul Thomsen είναι αρκετά νεότερος, όπως φαίνεται στο βιντεάκι. Αλλά του μοιάζει πολύ του προέδρου!



Επίσης, αν ο Poul Thomsen είναι Ολλανδός, εγώ είμαι βέρος Ισλανδός:). Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε το ονοματάκι του κυρίου είναι πολύ δανέζικο για να είναι ολλανδικό (όχι πως σ' αυτό τον κόσμο δεν γίνονται τα πάντα) και ιδού μερικές αποδείξεις: http://www.nes.ru/english/people/faculty/personal/Thomsen.htm
Βέβαια, δεν είναι το "Πρώτο Θέμα" που έχει την αποκλειστικότητα του σφάλματος (βλέπω κάμποσες αναφορές στον αγγλικό τύπο για Dutch IMF official).


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 19, 2010)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς γκάφα, ούτε και λάθος, περισσότερο μια παρατήρηση. Η λέξη "_ατραπός_" σε εσωτεριστικά και μεταφυσικά κείμενα, ειδικά σαν μετάφραση του αγγλικού path ή way. Ατραπός είναι μια λόγια λέξη και σημαίνει το δύσβατο μονοπάτι. Δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνουμε πιο δύσκολο απ' ό,τι είναι.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2010)

Και πάλι όχι ακριβώς γκάφα, αλλά μια και το πέτυχα σήμερα σε άρθρο και σε συνέχεια εκείνης της συζήτησης: 

"Πρόκειται για μηχανοκίνητους αγώνες μοτοσικλέτας οι οποίοι περιλαμβάνουν διαδρομές εκτός δρόμου, από δασικούς χωματόδρομους μέχρι *δύσβατα μονοπάτια* και οι οποίες διασχίζουν σχεδόν όλη την Αίγινα και μάλιστα περνά μέσα από το *Καταφύγιο Άγριας Ζωής.*"

Και αναρωτιέμαι πώς μπορεί η χλωρίδα να καταφύγει κάπου. Τουλάχιστον, είπε δύσβατα μονοπάτια και όχι ατραπούς.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2010)

Προσοχή:

Μην μπερδεύετε το *centaury* (_Centaurium erythraea_, _Centaurium umbellatum_, _Centaurium_), που είναι *κενταύριο* στα ελληνικά ή *ερυθραία* και ροζ







με το *cornflower* (_Centaurea cyanus_), που είναι ο *κύανος* των αρχαίων, το _*μπλουέ*_ (από το γαλλικό _bleuet_) — και η *κενταυρία* (ή, στη δημοτική, _κενταύρια_) αν έχετε όρεξη να μπερδευτείτε εντελώς. Η οποία είναι, βέβαια, μπλε.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μην μπερδεύετε το *centaury* (_Centaurium erythraea_, _Centaurium umbellatum_, _Centaurium_), που είναι *κενταύριο* στα ελληνικά ή *ερυθραία* και ροζ
> 
> με το *cornflower* (_Centaurea cyanus_), που είναι ο *κύανος* των αρχαίων, το _*μπλουέ*_ (από το γαλλικό _bleuet_) — και η *κενταυρία* (ή, στη δημοτική, _κενταύρια_) αν έχετε όρεξη να μπερδευτείτε εντελώς. Η οποία είναι, βέβαια, μπλε.


Η κατάσταση με το _κενταύριο_ ή _ερυθραία_ είναι ξεκάθαρη· όσον αφορά την _κενταυρία_, όμως, αυτή λημματογραφείται *κενταβρέα* στον Θησαυρό (Γιοβάνης) και *κενταουρέα* (κύριο λήμμα, στο οποίο γίνεται επίσης αναφορά σε _κενταύρια_, _κενταυρέα_ & _ασπράγκαθο_) στον Πάπυρο (ο οποίος δίνει για όνομα του γένους το *_Centauria_). Με την ευκαιρία, οι κοινές ονομασίες:
_Centaurea solstitialis_ = αζογκάθι
_Centaurea calcitrapa_ = καλάνθι
_Centaurea mixta_ = αλιβάρβαρο
_Centaurea moschata_ = αμπερμπόι
_Centaurea spinosa_ = αλιφόνι


----------



## Elsa (Apr 20, 2010)

Και γιατί δεν είναι μπλε η κρέμα Γιώτης, παρακαλώ;  
Δεν είναι από άνθος αραβοσίτου = cornflower; Πάντως, έτσι γράφει!


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2010)

Zazula said:


> λημματογραφείται *κενταβρέα* στον Θησαυρό (Γιοβάνης) και *κενταουρέα* (κύριο λήμμα, στο οποίο γίνεται επίσης αναφορά σε _κενταύρια_, _κενταυρέα_ & _ασπράγκαθο_) στον Πάπυρο



Ευφάνταστα. Το επιστημονικό όνομα θα μπορούσε απλώς να είναι η άλλη γραφή του _κενταύριου_ (το οποίο για αντιστοιχία κρατάμε για το _centaury_ (_Centaurium_), δηλ. *κενταυρεία*, θηλυκό του _κενταύρειος_ (=των Κενταύρων). Για κοινή εγώ ήξερα μόνο το _μπλουέ_. Τι λένε οι ανθοπώλες;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2010)

Μα τι είναι αυτές οι «ράβδοι φθορίου» στο ΛΝΕΓ; Λήμμα _φωτισμός_: _φωτισμός με λάμπες / με ράβδους φθορίου_.

Τι λέει το ΛΚΝ;
_Λάμπες φθορίου_ στο λήμμα *λάμπα*, _οι λάμπες ιωδίου / φθορίου παράγουν λευκό φως_ στο λήμμα *λευκός*, _λάμπες φθορίου_ στο *φθόριο*.

Ελάχιστες γραμμές παρακάτω και ο *φθορισμός* με τις *λάμπες φθορισμού*.

Προς τιμήν μερικών χιλιάδων ευρημάτων με _λάμπες φθορίου_, _λαμπτήρες φθορίου_ και _φωτιστικά φθορίου_ στο διαδίκτυο.

Λοιπόν:
*Φθόριο* (*fluorine*) στην οδοντόπαστα (για την ακρίβεια, άλατα φθορίου, fluoride)
Οι λάμπες είναι *λάμπες φθορισμού* (*fluorescent lamps*).

Το γαλλικό _φθόριο_, _fluor_, προέρχεται από το λατινικό _fluere_ «ρέω» (που όμως δεν έχει σχέση με το _flow_), επειδή είναι εύτηκτο.
Το ελληνικό _φθόριο_ από τη λ. _φθορά_, επειδή έχει διαβρωτικές ιδιότητες.

Και είπαμε: οι λάμπες δεν είναι φθορίου!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ευφάνταστα. Το επιστημονικό όνομα θα μπορούσε απλώς να είναι η άλλη γραφή του _κενταύριου_ (το οποίο για αντιστοιχία κρατάμε για το _centaury_ (_Centaurium_), δηλ. *κενταυρεία*, θηλυκό του _κενταύρειος_ (=των Κενταύρων). Για κοινή εγώ ήξερα μόνο το _μπλουέ_. Τι λένε οι ανθοπώλες;


Για τους ανθοπώλες δεν ξέρω (αυτοί συνήθως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούν την ξένη ονομασία), αλλά σε εκδρομές της Ελληνική Εταιρεία Προστασίας της Φύσης και σε εκδρομές της Ελληνικής Ορνιθολογικής Εταιρείας όσες φορές συναντήσαμε κάποιο είδος Centaurea (όχι βέβαια το καλλωπιστικό που πουλάνε στα ανθρωπολεία) οι οδηγοί μας τα αποκαλούσαν "Κενταυρέα" (για την ορθογραφία θα σας γελάσω για το αν ήταν με β ή με υ, αλλά γνωρίζοντας ότι προέρχεται από τον Κένταυρο, δύσκολα θα δεχόμουν να το γράψω με β), και αν κάποιος επέμενε λίγο για την ονομασία, το επαναλάμβαναν ως "Κενταουρέα" ή "Σενταουρέα" (η επιρροή της αγγλικής στην προφορά των λατινικών ονομασιών των ζωντανών οργανισμών είναι εκνευριστικά διαδεδομένη). Όσο για το ποιοι ήταν αυτοί οι οδηγοί, θυμάμαι σίγουρα τον δασολόγο Παναγιώτη Λατσούδη και τον βιολόγο Σταμάτη Ζόγγαρη, ίσως να το είπαν και άλλοι που δεν θυμάμαι.

Τα παραπάνω τα καταθέτω πληροφοριακά-ανεκδοτολογικά, όχι ως πρόταση για την απόδοση. 
Για απόδοση συμφωνώ με το "Κενταυρεία".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μα τι είναι αυτές οι «ράβδοι φθορίου» στο ΛΝΕΓ;


Λεξικογράφος κραδαίνων ράβδο φθορίου:


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2010)

Μια και το πρόσεξε κάποιος σε βιντεάκι με ερασιτεχνική, εθελοντική μετάφραση των υποτίτλων, ας το βάλουμε να υπάρχει κι εδώ, αν και υπάρχει και σε λεξικά και θα το έβρισκαν αν έκαναν τον κόπο να το αναζητήσουν. *Old chestnut* δεν είναι καμιά... γέρικη καστανιά, αλλά το *μπαγιάτικο αστείο*, το *πολυφορεμένο*, το *χιλιοειπωμένο ανέκδοτο*.

Αλλά επειδή η σοδειά δεν είναι πλούσια εδώ, οι αχόρταγοι μεζεκλήδες μπορείτε να βρείτε περισσότερα στου Σαραντάκου. Έχει βγάλει πιατέλες σήμερα.

Για αποχαιρετιστήριο:
Αρμόδιοι παράγοντες εκτιμούν ότι είναι αδήλωτες περίπου το 50% των πισινών και μιλούν για «μεγάλης έκτασης» φοροδιαφυγή [...]
Και πού να δεις, Ελευθεροτυπία μου, τι γίνεται με τους αδήλωτους πισινούς.

Ξέρω, το κλιτικό πρότυπο το θέλει «πισινών» (ή τίποτα, λέει το ΛΚΝ), αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ σοφά σημειώνει: «*πισίνα* (η) {πισίνων· ο τ. αυτός χρησιμοποιείται από τους ομιλητές για λόγους προφύλαξης αντί τού τ. πισινών}». Μη μείνουν ορφανά και τόσα _πισίνων_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ξέρω, το κλιτικό πρότυπο το θέλει «πισινών» (ή τίποτα, λέει το ΛΚΝ), αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ σοφά σημειώνει: «*πισίνα* (η) {πισίνων· ο τ. αυτός χρησιμοποιείται από τους ομιλητές για λόγους προφύλαξης αντί τού τ. πισινών}». Μη μείνουν ορφανά και τόσα _πισίνων_.


Νίκελ, κάποτε είχαμε αναρωτηθεί για τη γενική πληθυντικού: «πισίνων» ή «πισινών»; Επαναλαμβάνω την τότε απάντησή μου, με την οποία εξακολουθώ να συμφωνώ:

Πρώτον, αφού έχει πλέον λεξικογραφηθεί το "πισίνων" (έστω από τον Μπαμπινιώτη - το ΛΚΝ δεν δίνει καθόλου), έχεις σίγουρα μία καταφυγή κατά τι καλύτερη από το "πισινών". Δεύτερον, εάν το κείμενο είναι τεχνικό και η γενική πληθυντικού σε κάποιο σημείο είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ, κοίτα αν βολεύει και το "δεξαμενών κολύμβησης".

Τρίτον, το "πισινών" δεν συνδέεται μονοσήμαντα με τον ποπό. Εκεί όπου, σε αντίθεση με την "πισίνα", χρησιμοποιείται χωρίς εναλλακτικές επιλογές (πέρα, φυσικά, από την αλλαγή σύνταξης ή την περίφραση) είναι στο επίθετο "πισινός/-ή/-ό", καθώς επίσης και στο ουσιαστικό "πισινή". Βέβαια, επειδή εδώ οι λέξεις αυτές είναι περισσότερο του προφορικού λόγου, είτε δεν πρόκειται να παρεξηγηθεί κανείς με το "πισινών" (αφήστε που μπορεί η συγκεκριμένη χρήση να επιλεγεί σκόπιμα για περιπαικτικούς λόγους), είτε είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να γίνει χρήση γενικής πληθυντικού (ιδίως στην "πισινή"), είτε τέλος στο επίθετο τα πράγματα είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα (λ.χ. "των πισινών ποδιών του ζώου" - δεν αρχίζει να χασκογελάει κανείς).

Τέταρτον, αίσθησή μου είναι ότι οι λέξεις στην πορεία της γλώσσας απενοχοποιούνται ή ενοχοποιούνται ανάλογα με τη χρήση. Ως υπόθεση εργασίας αναλογίζομαι ότι, αν αρχίζαμε όλοι να χρησιμοποιούμε σε συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερη έκταση το "πισινών" για την πισίνα και όχι για τον πισινό, σε βάθος χρόνου η σύνδεση με την πισίνα θα γινόταν ικανά ισχυρή ώστε να ατονήσει το όποιο 'αρνητικό' φορτίο (πέρα από περιττά κιλά και κυτταρίτιδα) φέρει ο πισινός. Για παράδειγμα, το "ιδιώτης" σημαίνει και τον από ιδιωτεία πάσχοντα, αλλά όλοι μας το παραδεχόμαστε ότι είμαστε 'ιδιώτες' όταν δεν κόβουμε τιμολόγιο για επαγγελματική χρήση - χωρίς να χασκογελάμε ή να παρεξηγούμαστε. Δεν ξέρω, μου φαίνεται ότι ο πολύς καθωσπρεπισμός και η ευλαβική τήρηση του πολιτικώς ορθού, είναι μια μορφή καταδικαστέας υποκρισίας.

Και, γενικότερα σχετικά με τη χρήση ή την καταδίκη τής δύστροπης γενικής πληθυντικού σε ορισμένα θηλυκά ουσιαστικά, είχα προσθέσει:

Έχω διαβάσει όσο προσεκτικότερα μπορώ αυτά που έχει καταθέσει ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος για το θέμα (http://www.sarantakos.com/language/pistwn2.htm). Ωστόσο, εδώ κάπου βλέπω δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Από τη μια να είμαστε θαρραλέοι στην παραγωγή νέων λέξεων που να αντικατοπτρίζουν τη ζωή που 'χει η γλώσσα μας, και να μην κωλώνουμε σε νέους "ήχους" στους οποίους αναπόφευκτα θα οδηγεί τούτο. Αλλά από την άλλη να καταργούμε εντελώς μια πτώση (τη γενική πληθυντικού) επειδή είτε δεν μας αρέσει ο ήχος της είτε φοβόμαστε πως θα τη χρησιμοποιούν οι βαρεμένοι νεοκαθαρευουσιάνοι που τα πάντα με γενική τα συντάσσουν. Γιατί, βρε παιδιά; Αν είναι να 'μαστε θαρραλέοι, ας είμαστε σε όλα. Ναι, ζωντάνια στη γλώσσα και προχωράμε μπρος - και εμπλουτίζουμε την ελληνική με νέες κατασκευές, ιδίως στα θηλυκά. Αλλά επίσης και αποφυγή πρακτικών του τύπου "πονάει κεφάλι, κόψει κεφάλι" - δεν φοβόμαστε να έχουμε όλες τις πτώσεις που πρέπει να έχουμε, κι αφήνουμε τον χρήστη της γλώσσσας να επιλέγει τι και πώς θα πει σε κάθε περίπτωση. Όχι όμως και προληπτική λογοκρισία μήπως και αποδειχθεί ότι δεν ήταν τελικά σε θέση να χρησιμοποιήσει τη γενική πληθυντικού σωστά ή "σωστά".


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2010)

Δεν σε γλιτώνει τίποτα άμα σου την πέσει το τάγμα των «ορθοεπών» (ή να φτιάξουμε κάτι σε -_ισμός_ και -_ιστής_, π.χ. ορθοεπιστής;).

*Cook-book misprint costs Australian publishers dear *
An Australian publisher has had to pulp and reprint a cookbook after one recipe listed "salt and freshly ground black people" instead of black pepper.​http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8627335.stm

Ξεκαρδίστηκα πάντως με την εξήγηση που έδωσαν οι εκδότες: 
"When it comes to the proof-reader, of course they should have picked it up, but *proofeading a cookbook is an extremely difficult task*."

Ιδιαίτερα αν κάνεις δίαιτα.


----------



## Philip (Apr 23, 2010)

NET πριν από 2 λεπτά

"we are prepared to move expeditiously ..."
"... διερευνητικά ..."


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2010)

Philip said:


> "we are prepared to move expeditiously ..."
> "... διερευνητικά ..."


Μπορεί να φταίει η ... Expedia. Καλά που δεν είπαν και «εξερευνητικά».


----------



## Elsa (Apr 24, 2010)

Με την άκρη του ματιού μου βλέπω το "Safe" στην ΕΤ1 και σε κάποια στιγμή λέει κάποιος οτι μετά από μια νηστεία αποτοξίνωσης πρέπει να ακολουθήσει μια διατροφή με "raw foods", και οι υπότιτλοι γράφουν "με σενιάν τρόφιμα"! 
Ναι...σαλατικά και φρούτα με το αιματάκι τους...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2010)

Εδώ, Έλσα, αναρωτιέσαι: αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει ούτε τι σημαίνει raw foods, γιατί δεν πάει καλύτερα να κάνει μια άλλη δουλειά αντί να πουλάει φούμαρα ότι δήθεν ξέρει _καλά_ αγγλικά; Πραγματικά, παρά το γεγονός ότι και τα δυο είναι μαργαριτάρια, το expeditious έχει άλλο βάρος από το raw foods. Για το πρώτο, που είναι μια λέξη που δεν ανήκει στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο, έπρεπε να ανοίξει λεξικό, αλλά βαρέθηκε· το δεύτερο ανήκει στις υποχρεωτικές γνώσεις χωρίς τη βοήθεια λεξικού.


----------



## sarant (Apr 24, 2010)

Από το nooz.gr, ρεπορτάζ (μεταφρασμένο αλλά δεν το λέει) για το κλείσιμο της τράπεζας του Γιαννούλια (άλλη εθνική συμφορά):

_Είχαν δοθεί επίσης δάνεια στον καταδικασθέντα μικροπωλητή με επιρροή Άντοϊν «Τόνι» Ρέζκο, που ήταν επίσης ένας από εκείνους που συγκέντρωναν χρήματα για την προεκλογική εκστρατεία του Ομπάμα._

Ο... μικροπωλητής με επιρροή είναι "μετάφραση" του influence peddler (το έλεγξα).

Απροπό, πώς θα το μεταφράζαμε αυτό σωστά;


*Η συνέχεια εδώ:*
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6016


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Με την άκρη του ματιού μου βλέπω το "Safe" στην ΕΤ1 και σε κάποια στιγμή λέει κάποιος οτι μετά από μια νηστεία αποτοξίνωσης πρέπει να ακολουθήσει μια διατροφή με "raw foods", και οι υπότιτλοι γράφουν "με σενιάν τρόφιμα"!
> Ναι...σαλατικά και φρούτα με το αιματάκι τους...


 
Μια ψητή μελιτζάνα, παρακαλώ! Και πού 'σαι, rare τη θέλω, τραγανή.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2010)

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να αυτονομηθεί αυτή η συζήτηση για το influence peddling;


Έγινε. Η συνέχεια εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6016


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2010)

*Times tables* είναι οι πίνακες πολλαπλασιασμού, ή αλλιώς *multiplication tables*, αυτό που λέγαμε παλιά "προπαίδεια" — και όχι "χρονολογικοί πίνακες", όπως διάβασα πριν λίγο σε μια ταινία. Κρίμα που ο υποτιτλιστής δεν σκέφτηκε ότι είναι λίγο απίθανο να διδάσκουν χρονολογικούς πίνακες στο σχολείο.

Συνεχίζοντας, μεταφράζει το *Οur learned Mr...* ως "ο γνωστός μας κύριος..."

Μου φαίνεται ότι έχει πρόβλημα ν' ανοίξει λεξικό ο συνάδελφος, γιατί και τα δυο παραπάνω υπάρχουν σε όλα τα λεξικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2010)

Να πούμε επίσης ότι *timetable* (μία λέξη) είναι: πίνακας δρομολογίων | ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα | χρονοδιάγραμμα, (χρονο)πρόγραμμα. Και οι *χρονολογικοί πίνακες* είναι *time charts* ή, καλύτερα, *timelines* (τα χρονολόγια). (Δεν ξέρω αν διδάσκονται στα σχολεία, αλλά ό,τι έχει χρονολογίες με κάνει να θέλω να αλλάξω τάξη.)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2010)

Τα μαργαριτάρια συνεχίζονται:
*The last seven presidential administrations *μεταφράστηκε "*τα εφτά τελευταία ακαδημαϊκά έτη",* ενώ είναι ολοφάνερο ότι μιλάνε για τη θητεία των προέδρων ενός κολεγίου.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 24, 2010)

Έχουμε και εικονογράφηση για το λάθος με το _timetable_, εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=43110#post43110


----------



## Marinos (Apr 24, 2010)

Την ίδια ταινία χαζεύαμε, Αλεξάνδρα. Λόγω κούρασης, εγώ πρόσεξα μόνο το learned. Ψέματα, και κάτι αγγλίζουσες αποδόσεις ρωμαϊκών ονομάτων που δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τώρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 25, 2010)

Ανοίγω τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία με τις προσφορές και βλέπω ένα DVD μιας ταινίας του Φριτς Λανγκ με τίτλο "*Μ*". Αυτή η ταινία έχει παιχτεί άπειρες φορές στην Ελληνική τηλεόραση με τον τίτλο *"Ο δράκος του Ντύσσελντορφ"*. Ας τα ψάχνουνε λίγο πριν κυκλοφορούνε ταινίες στο έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2010)

Άρχισα γαλλικά πολύ μικρός, στα εφτά, δεν τα συμπάθησα ποτέ και γι’ αυτό, παρά τα χαρτιά, με θεωρώ ανίκανο να τα γράψω ή να τα μιλήσω (και θρασύτατο όταν μεταφράζω προτασούλες). Το βέβαιο πάντως είναι ότι ήξερα κάποια λίγα γαλλικά όταν βρήκα στο δρόμο μου το δίδυμο _υπερρεαλισμός – σουρεαλισμός_ (τότε ήταν _σουρρεαλισμός_). Και σκέφτηκα τότε: «Μα γιατί _υπερ_ρεαλισμός αφού είναι “sous”;» Όταν το είδα γραμμένο στα γαλλικά, μου λύθηκε η απορία.

Οπότε με ταξίδεψε πολλάαα χρόνια πίσω το ότι είδα σε ελληνικό δημοσιογραφικό σχόλιο, καταμεσής των ελληνικών, και ένα *_soureal_: «Οι νεαροί φωνάζουν. Οι Κολωνακιώτες παρακολουθούν. Soureal. Οι νεαροί διαλύονται και αποχωρούν».

Φτιάχνουμε καινούργιες ξένες λέξεις, ε; (Όπως προ ημερών στις ειδήσεις του Mega που είδα να γράφουν μερικές φορές VIZA.) Η ελληνική λέξη είναι *σουρεάλ* (ας μπει στα λεξικά), από το αγγλικό _surreal_ (μάλλον παρά από το γαλλικό _surréel_), επηρεασμένη ως προς την προφορά από τον «σουρεαλισμό». Την έχει και στο slang.gr:
*σουρεάλ*: Το σουρεαλιστικό, το παράξενο, το bizarre. Λέγεται και για πρόσωπα, αλλά πιο συχνά χαρακτηρίζει αλλόκοτες ή περίεργες καταστάσεις: _Πήγα στο ΙΚΑ και τα 'παιξα. Μου είπαν ότι για να πάρω αριθμό μητρώου ΙΚΑ θέλουν τον αριθμό μητρώου ΙΚΑ. Καλά, μιλάμε για σουρεάλ κατάσταση. Ό,τι να 'ναι! | Πολύ σουρεάλ ο τύπος. Στη δουλειά του έχει Windows, στο σπίτι δουλεύει Linux και χθες ανακάλυψα ότι μετέχει ενεργά στο Open Solaris. | Η Γεωργία με κάλεσε χθες για φάμε μαζί, και το βράδυ ήθελε να μου κάνει σιάτσου. Μιλάμε, το άτομο είναι σουρεάλ_.​
Αλλά αν είναι άστοχο να γράφεις _bizarre_ εδώ ή χαζό χαριτωμένο να γράφεις _hitάκι_, το να γράφεις *_soureal_ δεν είναι σουρεάλ: είναι περίπτωση «τι το θες αφού σε χαλάει;».


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, αυτό το *soureal δεν είναι σουρεάλ, είναι λα σουσουρελά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2010)

Η κυρία που, πάντα ασθμαίνουσα, λέει τις καλλιτεχνικές ειδήσεις στο Mega, όπως έχω επισημάνει κι άλλη φορά, δείχνει ότι δεν ξέρει τα θέματα για τα οποία μιλάει. Αυτή τη φορά μίλησε για το *64ο Κοντσέρτο για Βιολί του Μέντελσον, *που έπαιξε χτες ο Τζόσουα Μπελ στο Μέγαρο. 
Σιγά μην έχει γράψει 64 κοντσέρτα για βιολί ο Μέντελσον ή κανένας άλλος! Δύο έχει γράψει όλα κι όλα, και μόνο το ένα είναι πασίγνωστο, το άλλο άγνωστο σχεδόν. Απλούστατα είναι το Κοντσέρτο για Βιολί του Μέντελσον, *έργο* 64. 
Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το κάνει αυτό η ίδια κυρία. Βλέπει αριθμό έργου, από το σύνολο των έργων του συνθέτη, και τον κοτσάρει μπροστά στο όνομα του έργου, φτιάχνοντας εξωφρενικούς αριθμούς κοντσέρτων ή συμφωνιών. Άλλο της συνηθισμένο λάθος είναι η πολύ άσχημη προφορά της στα ξένα ονόματα που περιέχουν -mp- και -nt-, όλα τα προφέρει με b και d.
Πραγματικά μού κάνει εντύπωση, από τόσους γνώστες της μουσικής και των καλλιτεχνικών πραγμάτων που πολύ θα ήθελαν να εργαστούν στο Mega, με ποια κριτήρια επελέγη.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2010)

Πήρα φρέσκα φρέσκα τα εισιτήρια που είχα παραγγείλει και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα  Λέτε να φταίει που άργησα να πάω να τα πάρω;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2010)

Ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι: 
Φέτος το καλοκαίρι αναμένονται χιλιάδες Σέρβοι τουρίστες, λόγω της κατάργησης της βίζα.
Μάλλον θα πληρώνουν με Master Card.

Και άνευ πλάκας, ακούγεται γελοίο να λένε κάποιοι άκλιτες όλες τις ξένες λέξεις που εδώ και αμέτρητες δεκαετίες τις κλίναμε, π.χ. του Μεξικό και τα παλτό.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 30, 2010)

Στο DVD του Julie & Julia: πολλά και διάφορα τα λάθη, αλλά αυτό που μού έμεινε πιο πολύ ήταν η απόδοση του novel ως διήγημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2010)

Ακριβώς έτσι είχε αποδοθεί και στην κινηματογραφική προβολή, άρα πρέπει να πρόκειται για την ίδια μετάφραση. Κι απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, δεν είναι κάτι που εμφανίζεται φευγαλέα, αλλά γίνεται μεγάλη φασαρία στην ταινία για το πόσο σημαντικό είναι να έχει εκδώσει κάποιος ένα "διήγημα". Σωστά θυμάμαι, Αμβρόσιε;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 30, 2010)

Πολύ σωστά. Αφού το απωθημένο της ηρωίδας είναι να γίνει επαγγελματίας συγγραφέας και το αναφέρει ξανά και ξανά.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2010)

Γράφει ο Αντώνης Πανούτσος στο πρωτομαγιάτικο Πρώτο Θέμα (η σελίδα, στο συνημμένο PDF).

Στο μεταξύ συνεχίζουμε να πηγαίνουμε στη λογική των lemmings. Τα lemmings, που στα ελληνικά ονομάζονται μαρμότες, εκτός από την ταινία με τον Μπιλ Μάρεϊ, είναι γνωστά και για έναν μύθο. Τα lemmings που ζουν κατά κύριο λόγο σε παράλιες περιοχές της Νορβηγίας λέγεται ότι αυτοκτονούν. Ότι για άγνωστους λόγους αρχίζουν να πηδάνε στον γκρεμό αυτοκτονώντας κατά χιλιάδες. Τελικά όμως αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν πρόκειται για αυτοκτονία. Απλώς, όταν ο πληθυσμός τους φτάσει σε οριακό σημείο εξαιτίας του πανικού ότι δεν θα έχουν να φάνε, πηδάνε στη θάλασσα για να κολυμπήσουν σε νέους τόπους και ένας μεγάλο αριθμός πνίγεται. Προτού λοιπόν οι Έλληνες πάνε στον πανικό των lemmings και αρχίζουν να απεργούν και να μεγαλώνουν τη ζημιά, μπορούν να σταματήσουν ένα λεπτό και να αναρωτηθούν: «Υπάρχει περίπτωση η κυβέρνηση να έχει ή να μπορεί να βρει λεφτά για να τα δώσει σε αυτούς που απεργούν;». Αν η απάντηση είναι «δεν έχει», τραβάμε μια γραμμή και αρχίζουμε να μαζευόμαστε. Αλλιώς κάνουμε τα lemmings. ​
Πού προέκυψε τέτοιο μπέρδεμα δεν ξέρω. *Μαρμότα* είναι, βέβαια, ο *groundhog* (και ο τίτλος της γνωστής ταινίας ήταν _Groundhog Day_). Δεν ξέρω καμιά μυθολογία για τις μαρμότες, εκτός από αυτή τη βλακιούλα με την οποία ασχολούνται οι Αμερικανοί (According to folklore, if it is cloudy when a groundhog emerges from its burrow on this day, it will leave the burrow, signifying that winter will soon end. If on the other hand, it is sunny, the groundhog will supposedly retreat into its burrow, and winter will continue for six more weeks.).

Από τη άλλη, το *λέμινγκ* (*λέμμος*, επισήμως) είναι ζωάκι του αρκτικού κύκλου και το μόνο κοινό που έχει με τη μαρμότα είναι ότι ανήκουν και τα δυο στην τάξη των τρωκτικών.

Για τη μεταφορική χρήση του _lemming_ ως όντος με αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις βλέπω στο OED ότι δεν είναι πολύ παλιά. Του 1959 είναι το πρώτο παράδειγμα. Στη Wikipedia γράφει:
The myth of lemming "mass suicide" is long-standing and has been popularized by a number of factors. In 1955, Disney Studio illustrator Carl Barks drew an Uncle Scrooge adventure comic with the title "The Lemming with the Locket". This comic, which was inspired by a 1954 _American Mercury_ article, showed massive numbers of lemmings jumping over Norwegian cliffs. Even more influential was the 1958 Disney film _White Wilderness_, which won an Academy Award for Documentary Feature, in which staged footage was shown with lemmings jumping into sure death after faked scenes of mass migration. A Canadian Broadcasting Corporation documentary, _Cruel Camera_, found that the lemmings used for _White Wilderness_ were flown from Hudson Bay to Calgary, Alberta, Canada, where they did not jump off the cliff, but in fact were launched off the cliff using a turntable.​
Σε μια ιστορία επιστημονικής φαντασίας που είχα γράψει παλιά για τρία βιβλία εκμάθησης της αγγλικής, ο ήρωας είχε καταφύγει στη Γη από έναν πλανήτη που είχε καταστραφεί από τον παραλογισμό των κατοίκων του. Το όνομα του ήρωα ήταν Lem. Σε πρώτο επίπεδο ανάγνωσης είχε να κάνει με τα λέμινγκ. Σε ένα δεύτερο επίπεδο ήταν φόρος τιμής στον Στάνισλαβ Λεμ.

Προς το παρόν, συζητάω και τη λύση της μαρμότας: να πέσω σε χειμέρια νάρκη, να ξεμυτίσω σε καμιά τριετία και, αν δεν έχει ακόμα βγει ο ήλιος, να ξαναπέσω για ύπνο.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, συζητάω και τη λύση της μαρμότας: να πέσω σε χειμέρια νάρκη, να ξεμυτίσω σε καμιά τριετία και, αν δεν έχει ακόμα βγει ο ήλιος, να ξαναπέσω για ύπνο.


Τα καλά νέα πάντως είναι πως θα μπορέσεις να το κάνεις και σε θερμά κλίματα (για να μην ξεσπιτώνεσαι σε τέτοια ηλικία ): http://www.springerlink.com/content/nur70295384r5082/.


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

Λεμμολόγιο.​Η επίμαχη σκηνή από το _White Wilderness_
_



_​ 
Κάμποσες ώρες με τα Lemmings, in the good old DOS days.




 
_Lemmings_ - Macintosh Office TV commercial (1985)​



Δεν μου φαίνεται παράξενο που αυτή η ανατριχιαστική διαφήμιση πάτωσε. 

I hope this time we won't go on with business as usual.


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2010)

Όσοι είχατε την περιέργεια χτες το βράδυ στο _Σταρ _να δείτε (κολλητά) τα δύο πρώτα επεισόδια της νέας σεζόν του _Νιπ Τακ_ και δεν ανακατευτήκατε από τις λιωμένες σάρκες που δείχνει, ίσως παρατηρήσατε μια μητέρα να λέει ότι η οικογένειά της είναι Christian Scientists, που μεταφράστηκε λανθασμένα "σαϊεντολόγοι". Η σαϊεντολογία είναι γνωστή στη χώρα μας, η Χριστιανική Επιστήμη όχι.


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2010)

Earion said:


> Όσοι είχατε την περιέργεια χτες το βράδυ στο _Σταρ _να δείτε (κολλητά) τα δύο πρώτα επεισόδια της νέας σεζόν του _Νιπ Τακ_ και δεν ανακατευτήκατε από τις λιωμένες σάρκες που δείχνει, ίσως παρατηρήσατε μια μητέρα να λέει ότι η οικογένειά της είναι Christian Scientists, που μεταφράστηκε λανθασμένα "σαϊεντολόγοι". Η σαϊεντολογία είναι γνωστή στη χώρα μας, η Χριστιανική Επιστήμη όχι.



LOL. Το πρόσεξα κι εγώ αυτό κι εκνευρίστηκα. Όμως αυτά τα επεισόδια δεν είναι καινούργια, αλλά αρκετά παλιά.


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2010)

Δεν είμαι τακτικός του _Νιπ Τακ_ και δεν ξέρω ποια είναι καινούργια επεισόδια και ποια όχι. (το αντίθετο θα έλεγα για το _Λοστ_).
Όσο για τη Χριστιανική Επιστήμη δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν πιστοί στην Ελλάδα. Θυμάμαι μια βιτριολική σάτιρα του Μαρκ Τουέιν εναντίον τους. Δεν θα είναι βέβαια το βιβλίο που θα συνιστούσε η οργάνωση σε κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται να πληροφορηθεί συνοπτικά γι' αυτήν!!!


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Είπα κι εγώ, μέρα που είναι και αφού δεν υπάρχει επίσημη ενημέρωση, να πάω να ενημερωθώ από εναλλακτικά κανάλια. Ξέρετε: Μπι-Μπι-Σι, τρωκτικό, τέτοια. Η μόνη είδηση που είχε κάτι διαφορετικό και μου τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον:

Ντύθηκε spiderman για να κάνει ληστεία
Μπήκε σε ένα βιβλιοπωλείο στην Αυστραλία, προκειμένου να κάνει ληστεία. Έμειναν όλοι μόλις είδαν ένα *κωμικό ήρωα*, να κάνει ληστεία.

Μετά μου τράβηξαν το ενδιαφέρον και οι δηλώσεις Σαμαρά, που εξηγεί γιατί η ΝΔ θα καταψηφίσει τα μέτρα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2010)

Παρόμοιο σκηνικό και στο αμερικανικό CNN, με τίτλο *«Οι Έλληνες διαδηλώνουν κατά των αυστηρών μέτρων».* 

Εντάξει, από την ίδια ρίζα είναι, αλλά είναι πασίγνωστο πως austerity measures είναι τα μέτρα λιτότητας.

Το βρήκα στο zougla.gr.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Ντύθηκε spiderman για να κάνει ληστεία
> Μπήκε σε ένα βιβλιοπωλείο στην Αυστραλία, προκειμένου να κάνει ληστεία. Έμειναν όλοι μόλις είδαν ένα *κωμικό ήρωα*, να κάνει ληστεία.
> [...]


 
Το slip του troktiko δεν είναι κυρίως ο "κωμικός ήρωας" (που είναι κωμικό να ντύνεσαι σπάιντερμαν, αν δεν είναι απόκριες ), αλλά το γεγονός ότι η είδηση δεν αναφέρεται σε κλέφτη που ντύθηκε σπάιντερμαν, αλλά στον ιδιοκτήτη του Adelaide Comic Center, που γράπωσε τον επίδοξο κλέφτη ντυμένος σπάιντερμαν (μαζί με άλλους "υπερήρωες"), όπως εξηγείται αναλυτικά εδώ:

Only the most audacious, arrogant or amateurish thief would dare practise his craft in the presence of a web-slinging crime-fighter, a fleet-footed member of the Justice League and several light sabre-packing guardians of galactic peace and justice.
But the lure of a AU$160 (£97) X-Men omnibus proved too much for one comic book fan, who decided to slip the illustrated treasure into his backpack in an Adelaide bookshop on Saturday morning.
Sadly for the would-be shoplifter, he had not reckoned with the arachnid acuity of Michael Baulderstone or, more precisely, his CCTV cameras.
The 45-year-old owner of the Adelaide Comic Centre, who was dressed as Spider-Man, clocked a customer "behaving suspiciously" at the back of the shop. So he sprang – or rather loped – into action.
Security tapes of the incident show Baulderstone, resplendent in his blue and red crime-fighting costume, marching after the apparent thief before stopping him and confiscating his rucksack.
"We had about 40 people dressed up as their favourite superheroes to celebrate International Free Comic Day, so he didn't have much of a choice but to hand the X-Men omnibus back after a little bit of a scuffle," the shop owner told the Advertiser.
"I've had a look at the security footage and it shows Spider-Man running down the corridor of the shop, grabbing this guy, hauling him off."
Not altogether surprisingly, many customers initially believed the spider-citizen's arrest they had witnessed was a mere stunt.
"Everyone in the store thought it was a play, that it was street theatre of some sort," said Baulderstone. "It wasn't until I said: 'Call the police' that people started to realise."
As well as stumbling into a den of superhuman lawmen, the aspiring thief also managed to choose the one day of the year on which comic stores hand out free comics. The Adelaide Comic Centre and Pulp Fiction Comics were both giving them away to their loyal, costumed customers to mark International Free Comic Day.
"One of the funniest things about the incident was that I called for people to stand near the door and it just so happened we had people dressed as Jedi knights there blocking the exit, the Flash was there at some point too," said Baulderstone.
"It was a bit serious at the time, but now we're looking back laughing at what greeted police when they arrived."
David Humphrey, a member of the Rebel Legion group of Star Wars aficionados, said: "It was quite funny to think that our Spider-Man actually did catch himself a bad guy." ;)


Δύο κλικ και δύο λεπτά χρειάστηκαν για να βρω την πραγματική είδηση: ένα στο γιουτουμπάκι για να βγω στο youtube κι ένα στον σύνδεσμο της εφημερίδας που υπάρχει στο youtube κάτω από το βίντεο. Αυτοί στο troktiko δεν προλάβαιναν ή πονούσε το δαχτυλάκι τους να κλικάρουν;


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2010)

Πριν από 2-3 χρόνια, άνοιξε μια εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού, σαν αλεξιπτωτιστής στην πιάτσα. Μάζεψε μερικούς ερασιτέχνες μεταφραστές (βάζοντας αγγελία στο insomnia.gr), τους εκμεταλλεύτηκε για ένα διάστημα και τελικά τους άφησε απλήρωτους και την έκανε για Κύπρο. Η τελευταία είδηση που είχα από αυτή την υπόθεση ήταν ότι οι άνθρωποι διεκδικούσαν τα λεφτά τους.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, πριν προλάβει να μας αποχαιρετήσει η εταιρεία, μας άφησε μαργαριτάρια και διαμάντια, όπως αυτά που ψάρεψα χτες σε ντοκιμαντέρ στον Σκάι με γεωλογικό περιεχόμενο: το θέμα ήταν το Γκραν Κάνιον.


fault (ρήγμα) -> σφάλμα.
gorge -> ρήγμα. Γιατί δεν το είπε φαράγγι; Επειδή είχε κατοχυρώσει τη λέξη φαράγγι με το canyon.
mineral garnet (ορυκτός γρανάτης) -> μεταλλικός γρανάτης (τι να κάνουμε, το μόνο mineral που είχε συναντήσει ήταν το μεταλλικό νερό)
Αυτά τα τρία σ' ένα πεντάλεπτο ταινίας. Μετά άλλαξα κανάλι.


----------



## Rogerios (May 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> fault (ρήγμα) -> σφάλμα.
> gorge -> ρήγμα. Γιατί δεν το είπε φαράγγι; Επειδή είχε κατοχυρώσει τη λέξη φαράγγι με το canyon.



Υποθέτω ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν ήταν Κρητικός...


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2010)

Όχι, δεν είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος του Μπουκάλα, όπως μου σφύριξε κάποιος:
Πόσοι από τους πεντακοσιομέδιμνους που υποδύονται τους καημένους θήτες και τα αθώα θύματα, τιμούν όχι το εν γένει χρέος τους προς την πατρίδα αλλά τα διαπιστωμένα φορολογικά τους χρέη;​Εδώ είναι οι θήτες (ενικός «ο θης») της αρχαίας Αθήνας, δηλαδή τα φτωχαδάκια ή οι ακτήμονες. Η συμπαράθεση των «θυμάτων» δημιουργεί υπέροχο λογοπαίγνιο αλλά και ενδεχόμενο παρεξήγησης.

Από το ίδιο κείμενο:
Ευτυχώς πάντως δεν φαίνεται να γνωρίζει πώς αντέδρασε δεκαπέντε χρόνια πριν τμήμα της πολιτικής μας ηγεσίας και του Τύπου σε πρόταση της Γαλλικής Προεδρίας να αποβληθούν πέντε γλώσσες (και η ελληνική) από τη χορεία των επίσημων γλωσσών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης: Κατά το «Φέρτε πίσω τα κλεμμένα» που κόλλησε και δεν λέει να ξεκολλήσει στο σκηνικό μιας πρωινής τηλεεκπομπής, υπήρξαν τότε πολιτικοί και δημοσιολόγοι που απαίτησαν από τους ξένους να μας επιστρέψουν τις ελληνικές λέξεις που δανείστηκαν οι γλώσσες τους, κι αν αρνηθούν, να τους απαγορεύσουμε να τις χρησιμοποιούν ή να τις αποσύρουμε (όπως, λ.χ., θα αποσύραμε το κρητικό λάδι από την ευρωπαϊκή αγορά, τόσο προχωρημένη σκέψη).​
Χοντρά γέλια. Και κοντά στην κατάληξη:
Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με «θεωρίες» που ξεκίνησαν περιθωριακές και με την τηλεοπτική προβολή έγιναν δημοφιλέστατες (άλλωστε υπηρετούν τον φυλετικό ναρκισσισμό), η ελληνική είναι η παμμήτειρα γλώσσα, Κλαδάκια της δεν είναι μόνο τα αγγλικά ή τα γαλλικά αλλά και τα κινέζικα, τα ινδιάνικα, τα πάντα. Εντάξει, η «οικονομική κρίση» που ταλανίζει τον κόσμο ακούγεται ελληνόηχα σε ποικίλες γλώσσες, το ξέρουμε. Ελάχιστοι όμως γνωρίζουν (και ανάμεσά τους ουδείς Αγγλος) ότι και άλλες τρεις λέξεις που σηματοδοτούν το οικονομικό δράμα είναι ελληνικές, ή έτσι τουλάχιστον διατείνεται σε εγχειρίδιό του καθηγητής του Παντείου: το «business» γεννήθηκε από το «βίον ζην», προφανέστατα, το «market» (οι αγορές ντε, που κερδοσκοπούν) από το «μείρομαι», φως φανάρι, το δε «bank» (οι επίσης κερδοσκοπούσες τράπεζες) από το «πήγνυμι», τι άλλο. Τι δηλαδή, θα αναγκάσουμε την ανθρωπότητα σε αλαλία για να γλιτώσει τα έξοδα;​Στο πάτωμα πια εμείς, να διαπιστώνουμε, καθώς κρατάμε την κοιλιά μας, ότι πρέπει επιτέλους να κάνουμε δίαιτα...


----------



## sarant (May 9, 2010)

Ο καθηγητής είναι ο Σταύρος Θεοφανίδης:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/qeofan.html


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2010)

Το να εντοπίζεις λάθη στην Espresso είναι σαν να κλέβεις εκκλησία, αλλά μια και με στείλανε εκεί να διαβάσω το ρεπορτάζ για την καθηγήτρια που εκδιδόταν (και τι έγινε, δηλαδή; ξέρετε πόσους φίλους έχω εγώ που εκδίδονται; ;) ), το παρακάτω μού άρεσε και σας το μεταφέρω:

Εκεί την περίμενε ο αστυνομικός που παρίστανε τον πελάτη, ο οποίος την πλήρωσε με χαρτονόμισμα που προηγουμένως είχε προσημειωθεί.

Ευτυχώς, μια γραμμή πιο πάνω, λέει: «Ανυποψίαστη εκείνη, πήγε στο μέρος την προκαθορισμένη ημέρα και ώρα του ραντεβού». Θα μπορούσε να είχε πει κι εκεί «την προκαθορισμένη από πριν ημέρα».

Παρέμπ: δεν είναι πολύ μίζερο αυτό το «προσημειωμένο χαρτονόμισμα»; Ασχολούνται στην αστυνομία με μπίζνες που γίνονται με ένα χαρτονόμισμα;


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Παρέμπ: δεν είναι πολύ μίζερο αυτό το «προσημειωμένο χαρτονόμισμα»; Ασχολούνται στην αστυνομία με μπίζνες που γίνονται με ένα χαρτονόμισμα;


Ίσως πρέπει να τους συστήσουμε σε επόμενη επιχείρηση να προσημειώνουν τέσσερα τάλιρα, αντί για ένα εικοσάρικο, για να έχει λίγο μπούγιο το χρήμα.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ίσως πρέπει να τους συστήσουμε σε επόμενη επιχείρηση να προσημειώνουν τέσσερα τάλιρα, αντί για ένα εικοσάρικο, για να έχει λίγο μπούγιο το χρήμα.


Και για ασφάλεια, άλλωστε. Στο ένα χαρτονόμισμα μπορεί να ξεφτίσει η προσημείωση και να μη φαίνεται, να κάνεις λάθος και να δώσεις το απροσημείωτο, τέτοιες λαχτάρες. Είναι σωστό να ακυρώνεις ολόκληρη επιχείρηση επειδή δεν σκέφτηκες τις λεπτομέρειες;


----------



## sarant (May 10, 2010)

Μα τι λέτε; Έτσι έχει ευκαιρία το όργανο και για επόμενο ραντεβού, προς εμπέδωση.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2010)

Από είδηση που εμφανίστηκε σε άλλο νήμα και, πριν από εκεί, στο in.gr:

Ο τέως πρωθυπουργός «οδήγησε τη χώρα στο χείλος της καταστροφής και εξαφανίστηκε» γράφει, αναφέροντας πως έχει γίνει βουλευτής του «πίσω θρανίου». 

Αν και το πρωτότυπο προέρχεται από γερμανική οικονομική εφημερίδα, ο όρος πρέπει να αντιστοιχεί στον αγγλικό backbenchers. Είναι οι βουλευτές των «πίσω εδράνων», των λεγόμενων και «ορεινών της Βουλής», και χρησιμοποιείται για τους απλούς βουλευτές χωρίς ειδικά καθήκοντα (δηλ. που δεν ανήκουν ούτε στη σκιώδη κυβέρνηση).

Προχτές βέβαια που ψήφισε ο Καραμανλής το «όχι» στη βουλή είδα και μια φωτογραφία του που μάλλον θύμιζε σκανδαλιάρη μαθητή.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Μαζί το γράφαμε...


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2010)

Περιέργως δεν βρήκα κάτι αντίστοιχο με το backbencher στο κείμενο των Γερμανών


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2010)

sarant said:


> Περιέργως δεν βρήκα κάτι αντίστοιχο με το backbencher στο κείμενο των Γερμανών


Και όμως, υπάρχει :) --στη δεύτερη σελίδα του άρθρου, στην τελευταία παράγραφο πριν από τα βιογραφικά:

Rechtzeitig zur namentlichen Abstimmung über das Sparpaket kommt Karamanlis dann doch noch in den Plenarsaal. Er nimmt in einer der letzten Reihen Platz. Aus dem Premier ist ein *Hinterbänkler* geworden. Als sein Name aufgerufen wird, hebt er den linken Arm und ruft „Nein“. Jener Mann, der Griechenland an den Rand des Ruins führte, stimmt gegen die Milliardenhilfen, mit denen EU und IWF das Land retten sollen.​
Στο σχετικό άρθρο περί Hinterbänkler στη γερμανική βίκη αναφέρει σαφώς ως προέλευση την κατάσταση στο βρετανικό κοινοβούλιο.


----------



## sarant (May 12, 2010)

Μπράβο, δόχτορα!


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

Στους οικονομικούς ιστότοπους, που γνωρίζουν πιένες αυτόν τον καιρό, όλο και μεταφράζουν κάποιες ξένες σελίδες. Αν κρίνω από μια που διάβασα μόλις, δεν φαίνεται να τις περνάνε από μηχανική μετάφραση πρώτα — τόσα ορθογραφικά λάθη δεν βρίσκεις σε κείμενο μεταφρασμένο από μηχανή. *Πόσες φορές πρέπει να πει κανείς ότι είναι τρελό να κάνει κανείς σήμερα ορθογραφικά λάθη που μπορεί να του τα διορθώσει κάποιο πρόγραμμα;*

Στα διάφορα κακομεταφρασμένα της ιστοσελίδας δύο μού προκάλεσαν ρίγη ενθουσιασμού:

Οι Η.Π.Α. μαζί με άλλους ηθοποιούς τελικά κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να μην καταστραφεί το τραπεζικό σύστημα.
Πρόκειται βέβαια για το *actors* (π.χ. _actors on the international stage_). _*Δρώντες* στη διεθνή πολιτική σκηνή_. _Παίκτες_. _Παράγοντες_.

Το δεύτερο:
Ο Eichengreen προειδοποιεί ότι οι πορτογαλικές και οι ισπανικές υποσχέσεις να σφίξουν τις ζώνες τους μπορεί να μην είναι επαρκείς για να κρατήσουν αυτό που λέει ο Σουηδός Υπουργός Οικονομικών, Anders Borg, «πακέτο λύκων»!
Το *pack of wolves*. Μήπως τελικά έχουν βρει πρόγραμμα μηχανικής μετάφρασης που κάνει και ορθογραφικά λάθη;


----------



## sarant (May 12, 2010)

Το πιο περίεργο είναι ότι χτες το ήξεραν ότι pack = αγέλη και σήμερα το ξέχασαν
http://www.sofokleous10.gr/portal2/toprotothema/toprotothema/2010-05-10-22-21-52-2010051023066/


----------



## Rogerios (May 12, 2010)

Εντάξει, μπορεί να μην είναι γκάφα ολκής, αλλά δεν παύει να αποτελεί ένα συνηθέστατο μεταφραστικό σφάλμα (κτγμ). Το Βήμα μας πληροφορεί για την "Ανοιχτή επιστολή 160 ακαδημαϊκών", οι οποίοι επικρίνουν τα μέτρα λιτότητας όσον αφορά την αποτελεσματικότητά τους για την αντιμετώπιση της ελληνικής δημοσιονομικής κρίσης
(http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=330978&ct=3&dt=11/05/2010).
Όπως βεβαίως προκύπτει από το σώμα του άρθρου δεν πρόκειται για "ακαδημαϊκούς" (μέλη Ακαδημίας), αλλά για "πανεπιστημιακούς".


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2010)

Ας θυμίσουμε για πολλοστή φορά ότι η Βασίλισσα είναι *Αυτής *Μεγαλειότης και όχι *Αυτού* Μεγαλειότης, όπως είδα μόλις σε υπότιτλο στη ΝΕΤ, αν και υπάρχουν πάμπολλα ευρήματα αυτού του λάθους.
Το πιο αστείο βρίσκεται εδώ, βέβαια: Η *Αυτή *Μεγαλειότης.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Όπως βεβαίως προκύπτει από το σώμα του άρθρου δεν πρόκειται για "ακαδημαϊκούς" (μέλη Ακαδημίας), αλλά για "πανεπιστημιακούς".


Νήμα αφιερωμένο στο Βήμα. Κι ας μη μας διαβάζουν. 
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4151


@Αλεξάνδρα: Και «η Αυτής Μεγαλειότητα». Δεν χρειάζεται η καθαρεύουσα.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]Το δεύτερο:
> Ο Eichengreen προειδοποιεί ότι οι πορτογαλικές και οι ισπανικές υποσχέσεις να σφίξουν τις ζώνες τους μπορεί να μην είναι επαρκείς για να κρατήσουν αυτό που λέει ο Σουηδός Υπουργός Οικονομικών, Anders Borg, «πακέτο λύκων»!
> Το *pack of wolves*. Μήπως τελικά έχουν βρει πρόγραμμα μηχανικής μετάφρασης που κάνει και ορθογραφικά λάθη;


 


sarant said:


> Το πιο περίεργο είναι ότι χτες το ήξεραν ότι pack = αγέλη και σήμερα το ξέχασαν
> http://www.sofokleous10.gr/portal2/toprotothema/toprotothema/2010-05-10-22-21-52-2010051023066/


 
Μήπως με το pack of wolves υπονοούν το πακέτο του ΔΝΤ; 
Λύκοι φυλάν' τα πρόβατα
κι αρκούδες τις κυψέλες
και, όπως είναι φυσικό,
τρών' μ' εκατό μασέλες.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

Η εικόνα της Σερβίας έχει κολοσσούς


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

Reincarnation είναι η μετενσάρκωση, όχι η μετεμψύχωση.


----------



## psifio (May 13, 2010)

Το ίδιο δεν είναι;


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

Μετεμψύχωση σημαίνει ότι ο άνθρωπος μετά το θάνατο μπορεί να γίνει ζώο ή φυτό ή κάτι τέτοιο. Μετενσάρκωση είναι η επαναγέννηση της ψυχής ως ανθρώπινο ον και μόνο ανθρώπινο ον. Στη σάρκα.

Προσθήκη: για τη μετεμψύχωση είναι καλύτερο το metempsychosis ή transmigration.


----------



## psifio (May 13, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2010)

Τα λάθη κατά συρροή στα ντοκιμαντέρ γεωλογικού περιεχομένου του Σκάι συνεχίζονται:


mineral zircon = μεταλλικό ζιρκόνιο (Όπως είπαμε και πιο πάνω, δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη ορυκτό.)
5000 ft = 153 μέτρα (Δεν έπεσε ένα-δυο μέτρα έξω, έφαγε ολόκληρο μηδενικό.)
fractures = κομμάτια
brownstone = μαυρόπετρα
northwest territories = βορειοδυτικές επικράτειες


----------



## Alexandra (May 16, 2010)

Επειδή με ρώτησαν ποια είναι η σωστή απόδοση για το brownstone, η απάντηση είναι η εξής: Το brownstone είναι ένα είδος καστανοκόκκινου ψαμμόλιθου. Αν συμβουλευτεί κανείς ένα διαδικτυακό λεξικό όπως η Magenta στο in.gr, διαβάζει:
brownstone = είδος ψαμμόλιθου
Οπότε, μια χαρά θα ήταν και σκέτη η απόδοση "ψαμμόλιθος", αφού μιλάμε για υπότιτλο. Από πού προέκυψε η απόδοση "μαυρόπετρα", αφού δεν είναι μαύρη πέτρα, αλλά σε χρώμα κεραμιδί; 

Από πού προκύπτει η τακτική να εφευρίσκει ένας μεταφραστής μια δική του λέξη για κάτι που υπάρχει σε όλα τα λεξικά; Πώς νομιμοποιείται να δηλώνει μεταφραστής ένας άνθρωπος που δεν έχει ξανακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη "ορυκτό" για το mineral, και το μεταφράζει κάθε φορά που το συναντάει, ξανά και ξανά, "μεταλλικό", Επειδή είδε πάνω στα μπουκάλια του νερού να γράφει mineral water, μεταλλικό νερό; Ή επειδή η μετάφραση είναι στο αίμα όλων μας; "Eλληνικά ξέρουμε, πήραμε και Lower."


----------



## agezerlis (May 18, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Chile Preisdent Pinera marks month since earthquake
> 
> Page last updated at 02:26 GMT, Sunday, 28 March 2010 03:26 UK
> 
> To Preisdent ίσως να το διορθώσουν σε λίγες ώρες. Το Pinera (αντί για Piñera) δύσκολο το βλέπω.



Greek minister loses job over husband's unpaid taces

Page last updated at 01:28 GMT, Tuesday, 18 May 2010 02:28 UK


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Από το World Wide Words:

*Perils of translation* 
Aniruddh Sankaran is a member of an online forum for frequent flyers. Earlier this week, another member asked about a sign he’d seen on the Web site of Mumbai Airport: *cupboard de mutation*. A Web search finds only one other example, at Kolkata airport: _“Money and communications: There are banks and *cupboard de mutation* in the terminals. A announce charge is also untaken.”_ What is this odd phrase? I’m fairly sure, based on the context and the poor English of the Kolkata example, that somebody has made a hash of translating the standard international term _bureau de change_ into English, turning the French _change_ into English _mutation_. I surmise that _bureau_ was assumed to be in the sense of a writing desk, though how it then turned into a cupboard is anybody’s guess. It reminds me of Lewis Carroll’s unanswered riddle, “why is a raven like a writing desk?” Why is a bureau like a cupboard? ;)


----------



## Kalliana (May 19, 2010)

Καλησπέρα! Διαβάστε το συνημμένο, το βρήκα σε χαρτάκια στοργικά τοποθετημένα στα παρμπρίζ των αυτοκινήτων της γειτονιάς μου και σε όοοολα τα γραμματοκιβώτια της περιοχής.
Η μετάφραση είναι ΕΞΑΙΣΙΑ!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Η απλή μου περιέργεια για το ελληνικό «Λύνω σημαντικές δικαστικές υποθέσεις σεξουαλικού περιεχομένου» έγινε αβάσταχτη όταν έφτασα στο αγγλικό: «Impotency sexual court case exams carrier»! Η φαντασία μου οργιάζει.


----------



## Marinos (May 20, 2010)

Γιατί, το successful business depression δεν σ' άρεσε; :)


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Χτεσινή είδηση στο ΡΙΚ, λέει ο εκφωνητής: μαθητές του γυμνασίου στην Κύπρο κατασκεύασαν οχήματα που πηγαίνουν με ηλιακή ταχύτητα.

Αντε παιδιά, και σ' ανώτερα, με την ταχύτητα του φωτός την επόμενη (μα καλά, τι μαθητές βγάζει το νησί;;; )

Σημ: ταχύτητα περιστροφής του ήλιου περίπου τετραπλάσια από της γης, ταχύτητα με την οποία κινείται το ηλιακό σύστημα από το κέντρο του γαλαξία: στρογγυλά 200 χμ/δευτερόλεπτο)


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2010)

odious debt=επαχθές χρέος (αν και το επαχθές χρέος είναι σίγουρα και απεχθές, όπως πέτυχα κάπου.) :)


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2010)

υποβρύχια (που βρυχόνται)...

Μπρρρ, μια κρυάδα ένιωσα από τη σημερινή επικεφαλίδα του Στάθη. (Συνήθως και γενικότερα το παθαίνω με τον Στάθη. Σαν να διαβάζω τον Γιανναρά της αριστεράς.) Είναι δύσκολα τα συνηρημένα, και το _βρυχώμαι_ (_βρυχιέμαι_ στη δημοτική) από τα πιο δύσκολα. Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει *βρυχώμαι*, και στο τέλος του λήμματος, μετά από ένα «Επίσης» καταδέχεται να προσθέσει το _βρυχιέμαι_. Στο ΛΚΝ:

*βρυχιέμαι* [vri<x>éme] P10.1β & *βρυχώμαι* [vrixóme] P11 : 1. (για άγριο ζώο και ιδ. για λιοντάρι) βγάζω δυνατή κραυγή, μουγκρίζω: _Όταν βρυχιέται το λιοντάρι τα άλλα ζώα σιωπούν_. 2. (μτφ.) βγάζω ήχο όμοιο με μούγκρισμα άγριων θηρίων: _Την ώρα που βρυχιούνται τα κανόνια_. [αρχ. βρυχ(ῶμαι) μεταπλ. -ιέμαι· λόγ. < αρχ. βρυχῶμαι] 

Και πού να πεις «βρυχιούνται τα κανόνια» (ή τα υποβρύχια)! Θέμα συνήθειας θα μου πείτε, τόσα και τόσα σε -_ιούνται_ έχουμε συνηθίσει. Αλλά εδώ το βάζεις στον Γκούγκλη κι ακόμα κι αυτός σε ρωτάει: «Μήπως εννοείτε: "βρυχώνται τα κανόνια"». Ναι, χρυσέ μου.


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2010)

Στο "βρυχώμαι" οι λόγιοι τύποι αντέχουν και επειδή υπάρχει ο τίτλος της ταινίας του Πίτερ Σέλερς, Το ποντίκι που βρυχάται.
(Το ξέρω ότι το ξέρεις)


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2010)

Από τη σημερινή Free Sunday, σελ. 31: «Από τη θέση αυτή, χρησιμοποιώντας τις λεπτομερείς γνώσεις του στα κρίσιμα ζητήματα των ημερών —που του χάρισαν το προσωνύμιο "Μυαλά" από τον Άλιστερ Κάμπελ— συνέβαλε σημαντικά κλπ». Εδώ θέλω να σταθώ στο "_Μυαλά_", το οποίο αποδίδει το αγγλ. _Brains_. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το _Brains_ αναφέρεται σε ήρωα των Θάντερμπερντς (πηγή): «Alastair Campbell rather patronisingly nicknamed him 'Brains' after the nerdy Thunderbirds puppet; an echo of the boffin remark of that university contemporary.»

Υποθέτω ότι στη σειρά το όνομα αυτού τού ήρωα δεν πρέπει να αποδόθηκε ποτέ "Μυαλά"· άλλωστε, το ελλην. _μυαλά_ είναι γευστικότατο πιάτο στα πατσατζίδικα, ενώ το αγγλ. _brains_ (στη σημασία που δηλώνεται και με το όνομα του ήρωα των Θάντερμπερτνς) αποδίδεται _ιθύνων νους_, _εγκέφαλος_, _μυαλό_, _κεφάλι_ (αναλόγως σημασιακής απόχρωσης ή/και επιπέδου ύφους) — αλλά πάντως όχι _μυαλά_.

Και, σε κάθε περίπτωση, εφόσον εδώ είναι γνωστό πως πρόκειται για προσωνυμιακή αναφορά σε συγκεκριμένο χαρακτήρα (έστω κι αν αυτός είναι φανταστικός), είναι λάθος να μεταφράσουμε το _Brains_ ή τελοσπάντων να χρησιμοποιήσουμε οτιδήποτε άλλο πέρα από το πώς είναι γνωστό το όνομα του συγκεκριμένου χαρακτήρα στη ΓΣ.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2010)

Στις διαφημίσεις του Μαστοράκου (Handy Manny) το «You break it — We fix it» αποδίδεται «εσείς σπάζετε, εμείς διορθώνουμε». Μάλλον «εσείς το χαλάτε, εμείς το διορθώνουμε» θα έπρεπε να λέει.


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2010)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για το Handy Manny, και δυστυχώς όταν μου έδωσαν να κάνω τους υποτίτλους, με υποχρέωσαν να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτή τη διατύπωση που είχε υιοθετηθεί στη μεταγλώττιση.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2010)

Όχι γκάφα, αλλά μεταφραστικού ενδιαφέροντος: Multibabel
Original English Text:
Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana

Translated to French:
Le temps file comme une flèche, mouches à fruit comme une banane

Translated back to English:
Time slips by as an arrow, flies with fruit like a banana

Translated to German:
Zeit gleitet vorbei als Pfeil, fliegt mit Frucht wie einer Banane

Translated back to English:
Time slides past as arrow, flies with fruit like a banana

Translated to Italian:
Il tempo fa scorrere l'esperienza come freccia, vola con frutta come una banana

Translated back to English:
The time makes to slide the experience like arrow, flies with fruit like a banana

Translated to Portuguese:
O tempo faz para deslizar a experiência como a seta, voa com fruta como uma banana

Translated back to English:
The time makes to slide the experience as the arrow, flies with fruit as a banana

Translated to Spanish:
El tiempo hace para deslizar la experiencia como la flecha, vuela con la fruta como plátano

Translated back to English:
The time makes to slide the experience as it shoots with an arrow, flies with the fruit like banana


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

Άντε πάλι με τους *_Ηρακλειδείς_, με τους «*Ηρακλειδείς της αυλής» αυτή τη φορά, από το βήμα της Βουλής και από βουλευτή του Λαϊκού Ορθόδοξου Συναγερμού. Γιά κάντε του κανένα φροντιστήριο, κύριε Γεωργιάδη. Έχουμε υλικό εδώ.


----------



## StellaP (May 27, 2010)

Ο εν λόγω βουλευτής είναι απ΄ό,τι ξέρω καθηγητής φιλόλογος.


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2010)

Η Νανά Παλαιτσάκη είπε μόλις στο Άλτερ, σοβαρότατα και χωρίς καμιά χιουμοριστική διάθεση: της *Γωγούς *(Μαστροκώστα).


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2010)

Επειδή, όπως έχουμε πει, δεν υπάρχει μόνο η μηχανική μετάφραση στο Διαδίκτυο, υπάρχει και η μηχανική ανάγνωση στα ΜΜΕ:
Πώς διάβασε ένας ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι το "Ωδείο Ηρώδου του Αττικού";
Το Ωδείο *της *Ηρώδου Αττικού. Έτσι, το Ηρώδειο, από τη σκιά της Ακρόπολης μετακόμισε σχεδόν δύο χιλιόμετρο μακριά, στην οδό Ηρώδου Αττικού.
Εκτός αν ο ρεπόρτερ μετακόμισε μόλις στην Αθήνα και δεν έχει ιδέα ότι αλλού είναι το Ηρώδειο και αλλού η Ηρώδου Αττικού.

Αλλά το άκρον άωτον της μηχανικής ανάγνωσης ήταν πριν από λίγο καιρό όταν η Αυριανή διαφήμιζε στα κανάλια το πρωτοσέλιδό της, *Πογκρόμ για 180.000 φορολογούμενους που δεν δήλωσαν όλα τα εισοδήματα στις φορολογικές τους δηλώσεις,* και το τρέιλερ που είδαμε παρουσίαζε μια κάρτα στην οθόνη, την οποία διάβαζε συγχρόνως μια γυναικεία φωνή (με το γνωστό ξύλινο ύφος προαναγγελίας κοσμογονικών καταστροφών), *Πογκρόμ για 180 εκατομμύρια φορολογούμενους.* Εκεί αναρωτήθηκα, τόσα άτομα εμπλέκονται στη μαγνητοσκόπηση ενός τρέιλερ, κανένας δεν κατάλαβε ότι δεν υπάρχουν 180 εκατομμύρια φορολογούμενοι στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 1, 2010)

Regression hypnosis=_αναδρομή μέσω ύπνωσης_ ή απλά _αναδρομή _(αν το context το επιτρέπει), όχι υπόστροφη ύπνωση όπως είδα κάπου. Η Βικιπαίδεια αναφέρει και την αναδρομική θεραπεία, η οποία όμως σαν όρος δεν μ' αρέσει. Ίσως, "_θεραπεία αναδρομής_";

Ο ψυχαναλυτικός όρος "_παλινδρόμηση"(=regression)_ είναι άλλο πράγμα.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 1, 2010)

παλινδρομική ύπνωση;


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Άλλο _regression hypnosis_, που είναι ύπνωση, και άλλο _hypnotic regression_, που είναι η αναδρομή μέσω ύπνωσης. Και όχι, δεν ξέρω την ακριβή ορολογία, μπορείτε να κάνετε νήμα αν δεν βαριέστε.

Ομοίως: _shared network_ είναι το κοινόχρηστο δίκτυο και _network share_ είναι ο κοινόχρηστος πόρος, το κοινόχρηστο στοιχείο ενός δικτύου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Άλλο _regression hypnosis_, που είναι ύπνωση, και άλλο _hypnotic regression_, που είναι η αναδρομή μέσω ύπνωσης. Και όχι, δεν ξέρω την ακριβή ορολογία, μπορείτε να κάνετε νήμα αν δεν βαριέστε.



Τώρα με μπέρδεψες και δεν έχω χρόνο για να το ψάξω αναλυτικά (από αύριο), αλλά:

1. regression hypnosis=αναδρομή στο παρελθόν (ακόμα και σε προηγούμενες ζωές) μέσω ύπνωσης. 
2. Hypnotic regression δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Όχι. Πρόκειται για αυτό που λέω εδώ, «Ποια είναι η λέξη-κλειδί». Κατά το «horserace = ιπποδρομία και racehorse = άλογο ιπποδρομιών», έτσι και _μπλα-μπλα hypnosis_ είναι ύπνωση, όχι η λέξη που προηγείται σε θέση επιθετικού προσδιορισμού.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2010)

Τι καταλαβαίνετε από αυτή την πρόταση:


> να δημοσιευτεί ως μονογραφή σε επιθεώρηση της αμερικανικής γεωλογικής υπηρεσίας


 ;

Φαντάζομαι όχι μονογραφίες και επιστημονικά περιοδικά. Μάλλον θα μονογράφηκε κάποια έκθεση της επιθεώρησης Γεωλογίας (κατά το Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας). :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

In a monograph soon to be published by the US Geological Survey...
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/100531/full/news.2010.270.html

Βέβαια, τα λεξικά μόνο για «μονογραφία» λένε.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2010)

Για να μην αδικήσουμε τους μεταφραστές του ΔΟΛ, βέβαια, είναι αλήθεια ότι η λέξη μονογραφία δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται πια (έχω την εντύπωση τουλάχιστον).


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Για να μην αδικήσουμε τους μεταφραστές του ΔΟΛ, βέβαια, είναι αλήθεια ότι η λέξη μονογραφία δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται πια (έχω την εντύπωση τουλάχιστον).



Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι έχει αντικατασταθεί από τη «μονογραφή».


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 1, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Για να μην αδικήσουμε τους μεταφραστές του ΔΟΛ, βέβαια, είναι αλήθεια ότι η λέξη μονογραφία δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται πια (έχω την εντύπωση τουλάχιστον).



Εξαρτάται πάντα από το πλαίσιο αναφοράς. Νομίζω ότι σε επιστημονικό/ πανεπιστημιακό περιβάλλον εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2010)

Συμπληρώνω, επίσης, ότι το «Επιθεώρηση» ως τίτλος περιοδικού συναντάται σήμερα μόνο στην _Κομμουνιστική Επιθεώρηση_, νομίζω.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 1, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Συμπληρώνω, επίσης, ότι το «Επιθεώρηση» ως τίτλος περιοδικού συναντάται σήμερα μόνο στην _Κομμουνιστική Επιθεώρηση_, νομίζω.



Πάντως, στα νομικά επιστημονικά περιοδικά ο τίτλος "επιθεώρηση" παίζει μια χαρά
(http://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CE%B8%CE%B5%CF%8E%CF%81%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7+%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%AF%CE%BF%CF%85&hl=fr&lr=&rls=com.microsoft:*&start=0&sa=N


----------



## pidyo (Jun 1, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Για να μην αδικήσουμε τους μεταφραστές του ΔΟΛ, βέβαια, είναι αλήθεια ότι η λέξη μονογραφία δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται πια (έχω την εντύπωση τουλάχιστον).



Η μονογραφία χρησιμοποιείται, ευρύτατα θα έλεγα, τουλάχιστον από εμάς των λιγότερο τρέντυ εποχών. Δεν έχει όμως τη μία από τις δύο σημασίες του monograph. Στα αγγλικά μπορεί να σημαίνει και ατομική επιστημονική εργασία που εμφανίζεται _σε περιοδική έκδοση_, ενώ στα ελληνικά δηλώνει πάντα την ατομική επιστημονική εργασία που εκδίδεται _σε αυτοτελές βιβλίο_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Δεν πά' να μαζεύουμε εδώ μέσα... Η υπόθεση με τον cabinet man / επιπλοποιό που έγινε «άνθρωπος του υπουργικού συμβουλίου» ξεπερνά κάθε μεταφραστική θεωρία συνωμοσίας / συνωμοτική θεωρία μετάφρασης. Dan Brown, eat their dust!

Λεπτομέρειες εδώ, αλλά θα έχουμε και συνέχεια.

(Το μπέρδεμα με το deposit, αν είναι κατάθεση ή προκαταβολή, είναι λεπτομέρεια.)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Η μονογραφία χρησιμοποιείται, ευρύτατα θα έλεγα, τουλάχιστον από εμάς των λιγότερο τρέντυ εποχών.



Μωρέ κι εγώ τη χρησιμοποιώ τη λέξη. Είπα να βρω ένα ελαφρυντικό για τη γκάφα των μεταφραστών, πέσατε να με φάτε.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2010)

nickel; said:


> Η υπόθεση με τον cabinet man / επιπλοποιό που έγινε «άνθρωπος του υπουργικού συμβουλίου» ξεπερνά κάθε μεταφραστική θεωρία συνωμοσίας / συνωμοτική θεωρία μετάφρασης.



Γρήγορος όπως πάντα ο Σαραντάκος: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/cabinet/

(είχα αφήσει και μια σημείωση στα Εφήμερα, μάλλον σε λάθος νήμα, φαντάζομαι)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2010)

Όπως καταλάβατε από τις ειδήσεις, η μετάφραση του cabinet man ως υπουργού προήλθε από την επίσημη μετάφραση του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών.


----------



## sarant (Jun 1, 2010)

Έγραψα για το θέμα -το λινκ το δίνει ο Μαρίνος, γρήγορος όπως πάντα :) - και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας: χωρίς συγκείμενο, είναι τόσο κραυγαλέο το λάθος;


----------



## anef (Jun 1, 2010)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το άρθρο σου, sarant: χωρίς συγκείμενο το λάθος δεν το θεωρώ τόσο σοβαρό, άσχετα αν αποδεικνύεται πως εκ των πραγμάτων είναι τελικά σοβαρό. Από μερικά ρεπορτάζ στις ειδήσεις δε, ο θεατής μένει με την εντύπωση πως cabinet man σημαίνει γενικά _επιπλοποιός_, ενώ αυτό δεν είναι σωστό (τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν το ξέρω). Χωρίς κεφαλαία ή άλλη ένδειξη πως πρόκειται για όνομα εταιρίας και χωρίς συμφραζόμενα δεν είναι περίεργη η απόδοση. Βέβαια, δεδομένης της σοβαρότητας της υπόθεσης, ο μεταφραστής/τρια θα έπρεπε μάλλον να ψάξει λίγο παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνήσω. Όπως ξέρουμε, όταν έχουμε πολυσημία, επιβάλλεται να το ψάχνουμε εξαντλητικά. Όταν κάνουμε υπότιτλους στην τηλεόραση. Πολύ περισσότερο όταν μπορεί να έχουμε διαφορά ανάμεσα σε επιπλοποιό και υπουργό. Εδώ δεν ξέρω _τώρα πια_ πού θα είχα καταλήξει, απλώς απορώ γιατί όλα είναι σε δολάρια αλλά ο λογαριασμός του επιπλοποιού είναι βρετανική εταιρεία, Build-It Ltd.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2010)

Η λέξη *tits *(vulgar slang) αποδίδεται ως _βυζιά _ και όχι ως στήθος, όπως έβλεπα συνέχεια να το ευπρεπίζει ο υποτιτλιστής του Sex & the City 2 (άθλια ταινία δυστυχώς).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2010)

Σχετικά με το cabinet man: Εκ των υστέρων μπορεί να λέω ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το μυαλό μου θα πήγαινε κατευθείαν στη σωστή έννοια, αλλά το μόνο σίγουρο είναι θα το είχα ψάξει διεξοδικά, ξεκινώντας από το όνομα της εταιρείας που αναφέρεται. Εδώ ψάχνουμε τα πιο ασήμαντα πράγματα για έναν υπότιτλο που μένει στην οθόνη 3 δευτερόλεπτα, δεν θα ψάξουμε όταν πρόκειται για ένα έγγραφο που μπορεί να στηρίξει κατηγορία για χρησματισμό προσώπων; 

Είμαι βέβαιη ότι αυτή η περίπτωση θα διδάσκεται για πολλά χρόνια σε υποψήφιους μεταφραστές, για να καταλαβαίνουν πόσο σημαντικό είναι να κάνουν έρευνα για όλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2010)

Ξεκίνησα να δω ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για τα νησιά Γκαλαπάγκος στο Σκάι. Αμέσως διάβασα για "το υποβόσκον εσωτερικό", όταν στην οθόνη φαίνεται να βγαίνει καπνός από μια σχισμή στη γη. Το αγγλικό ήταν smouldering interior.

Μετά βλέπω να αποδίδεται ως "μοντέρνος χάρτης" το modern map, εννοώντας φυσικά ότι ο χάρτης πρέπει να είναι σύγχρονος και όχι παλιός. Μάλλον πρέπει να το βάλουμε στις ψευδόφιλες λέξεις, γιατί το modern άλλοτε σημαίνει "σύμφωνος με τη μόδα" και άλλοτε ως "αυτός που ανήκει στη σημερινή εποχή" — που δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.

Μετά άλλαξα κανάλι και δεν είδα το ντοκιμαντέρ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2010)

Παρακολουθώντας μια εκπομπή για τα ραδιοβοηθήματα της αεροπλοΐας είδα ένα «vertical plane» να αποδίδεται «κάθετο αεροπλάνο» (αντί για το σωστό «κάθετο επίπεδο»).


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 2, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Η λέξη *tits *(vulgar slang) αποδίδεται ως _βυζιά _ και όχι ως στήθος, όπως έβλεπα συνέχεια να το ευπρεπίζει ο υποτιτλιστής του Sex & the City 2 (άθλια ταινία δυστυχώς).



Μπορεί να φταίει ο υποτιτλιστής, μπορεί όμως και να ήταν θέμα πολιτικής των υπευθύνων. Είχα υποτιτλίσει ταινία όπου όλα τα "fuck!" και "fuck me" και "they screwed" τα ευπρέπισα και τα έκανα "να πάρει ο διάβολος", "πάρε με", "έκαναν σεξ", επειδή αυτές τις οδηγίες είχα. Κι αυτό παρ' όλο που η ταινία ήταν γνωστό από την αρχή ότι θα προβληθεί μετά τα μεσάνυχτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2010)

Μα εδώ δεν κάνουμε κριτική μόνο στους μεταφραστές / υποτιτλιστές, αλλά και σε εκείνους που βγάζουν style sheets για να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν μεταφραστές κι υποτιτλιστές. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2010)

FunkSoulBrother το γνωρίζω αυτό που λες και θα το δεχόμουνα ίσως για τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές, αλλά εδώ πρόκειται για σινεμά. Και δεν είναι ζήτημα style guide όπως λέει ο Ζάζουλα, αλλά νοήματος και σεβασμού απέναντι στο ύφος της ταινίας. Το ύφος είναι βασικό κομμάτι της μετάφρασης και φορέας νοήματος.

Σκέψου να βάλεις μια στριπτιζού να μιλάει για τα μεμέ της (και όχι για τα βυζιά της).


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Δίκο έχεις για το ύφος, Αμβρόσιε, αλλά και στον κινηματογράφο, αν ο υποτιτλισμός ανατίθεται από εταιρεία που διαθέτει style guide και επιβάλλει σχετικούς κανόνες στους υποτιτλιστές, αυτός είναι ο καθοριστικός παράγοντας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2010)

daeman said:


> Δίκο έχεις για το ύφος, Αμβρόσιε, αλλά και στον κινηματογράφο, αν ο υποτιτλισμός ανατίθεται από εταιρεία που διαθέτει style guide και επιβάλλει σχετικούς κανόνες στους υποτιτλιστές, αυτός είναι ο καθοριστικός παράγοντας.



ΟΚ καταλαβαίνω. Το style guide χάλασε την φεμινιστική, απελευθερωτική επανάσταση που θα έφερνε η Σαμάνθα στις γυναίκες του Άμπου Ντάμπι. 

Κατά τ' άλλα, ήταν καλή η μετάφραση.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 3, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Μα εδώ δεν κάνουμε κριτική μόνο στους μεταφραστές / υποτιτλιστές, αλλά και σε εκείνους που βγάζουν style sheets για να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν μεταφραστές κι υποτιτλιστές. :)



Ωραία, για να έχω να ρίχνω κάπου τα λάθη μου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2010)

Να πω επίσης όμως ότι στην Ελλάδα η λέξη βυζιά δεν χρησιμοποιείται τόσο συχνά και με τον ίδιο τρόπο που η λέξη tits χρησιμοποιείται στην Αμερική. Οπότε υπάρχει κι η περίπτωση να μην έκανε ο μεταφραστής λάθος ή να οφείλεται σε οδηγία η χρήση.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> FunkSoulBrother το γνωρίζω αυτό που λες και θα το δεχόμουνα ίσως για τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές, αλλά εδώ πρόκειται για σινεμά. Και δεν είναι ζήτημα style guide όπως λέει ο Ζάζουλα, αλλά νοήματος και σεβασμού απέναντι στο ύφος της ταινίας. Το ύφος είναι βασικό κομμάτι της μετάφρασης και φορέας νοήματος.
> 
> Σκέψου να βάλεις μια στριπτιζού να μιλάει για τα μεμέ της (και όχι για τα βυζιά της).



Ambrose, ήταν για τηλεοπτικό κανάλι ο υποτιτλισμός της ταινίας, όχι ότι έχει σημασία. Η σωστή μετάφραση είναι το ζητούμενο παντού, είτε για τη μεγάλη οθόνη, είτε για τη μικρή.

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω γι' αυτό που λες, για το ύφος ως βασικό κομμάτι της μετάφρασης. Το κακό με τους υπότιτλους είναι ότι σχεδόν σε αναγκάζουν να προκρίνεις το νόημα έναντι του ύφους, λόγω των τεχνικών περιορισμών αυτού του είδους μετάφρασης, όχι ότι αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι δικαιολογία. Οπότε, πρώτα αποδίδεις την "ουσία" και μετά το "περιτύλιγμα",
κι ας είναι το περιτύλιγμα εξίσου σημαντικό. Νομίζω έχετε συζητήσει εδώ για εκείνο το "Στιβάκο!" από το παλιό "Χτυποκάρδια στο Μπέβερλι Χιλς", που ήταν λαμπρή μεταφορά του ύφους και του συναισθήματος της στιγμής του αγγλικού διαλόγου.

Επίσης, υπάρχει μια γενικότερη τάση στρογγυλέματος των γωνιών, άλλοτε ρητώς ως μεταφραστική οδηγία, κι άλλοτε ως αυτοπεριορισμός, καθώς βλέπεις πώς δουλεύουν και οι άλλοι. Το αποτέλεσμα, coming soon to a theater near you.

Πρακτικά, αν σου πει ο προϊστάμενος/εργοδότης "το θέλω έτσι", αυτό σημαίνει ότι το θέλει έτσι. Αν θέλει τη στριπτιζού με μεμέ, έτσι θα την πάρει! (Με το μπαρδόν για το double entendre.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2010)

SBE said:


> Να πω επίσης όμως ότι στην Ελλάδα η λέξη βυζιά δεν χρησιμοποιείται τόσο συχνά και με τον ίδιο τρόπο που η λέξη tits χρησιμοποιείται στην Αμερική. Οπότε υπάρχει κι η περίπτωση να μην έκανε ο μεταφραστής λάθος ή να οφείλεται σε οδηγία η χρήση.



Φυσικά και είναι υφολογικά λάθος. Όπως είπα προηγουμένως, η μετάφραση στο σύνολό της ήταν (πολύ) καλή, απλά η ευπρέπεια από το στόμα μιας politically incorrect σεξουλιάρας ξανθιάς (Samantha Jones), από το στόμα της οποίας βγαίνουν πολύ πιο χοντρά, χτυπάει.



FunkSoulBrother said:


> Ambrose, ήταν για τηλεοπτικό κανάλι ο υποτιτλισμός της ταινίας, όχι ότι έχει σημασία.



Για τηλεοπτικό κανάλι το Sex & the City 2; ΟΚ, δεν ξέρω καλά πώς υποτιτλίζουν για σινεμά και πώς για τηλεόραση και ποιες συμφωνίες έχουν και δεν έχει τόση σημασία. Η μετάφραση στο σύνολό της ήταν από καλή ως πολύ καλή. 

Απλά κάποια στιγμή θα ήθελα λίγη περισσότερη τόλμη από τους μεταφραστές και τις εταιρείες εν γένει, γιατί αντιμετωπίζουν την αργκό πολλές φορές σαν να τους έχουν βάλει πιπέρι στο στόμα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν όταν το πρωτότυπο μιλάει για T&A (tits and ass) και τα συναφή, ο μεταφραστής να επιλέγει αποδόσεις που περισσότερο αρμόζουν σε βίπερ-νόρα ή πίνακες του Μοντιλιάνι, και όχι στο πρωτότυπο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2010)

Η εμπειρία μου από υποτιτλισμό για τηλεόραση και κινηματογράφο, χωρίς να ισχυρίζομαι ότι ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι τις οδηγίες όλων των εταιρειών προς τους μεταφραστές, είναι η εξής:

1) Όταν ένας μεταφραστής υποτιτλίζει για τα κανάλια, όντως παίρνει οδηγίες να παραλείψει τις πολλές βωμολοχίες. Όμως, υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ εταιρειών: μία εταιρεία απαγορεύει ακόμα και το "άι στο διάολο" και το αντικαθιστά με το "άι στο καλό"· επίσης το "σκάσε" αντικαθίσταται με το "πάψε", ενώ άλλη εταιρεία επιτρέπει πιο ρεαλιστικές καταστάσεις. Όταν μεταφράζω το The Wire, με θέμα τις συμμορίες ναρκωτικών της Βαλτιμόρης, εννοείται ότι θα δείτε και τη λέξη "καριόλης" στον υπότιτλο. Αλλά, όπως είπα, σε κάποια άλλη εταιρεία το απαγορεύουν δια ροπάλου. Μάλλον εκεί θα βλέπουμε τους γκάνγκστερς να αποκαλούν ο ένας τον άλλον "κάθαρμα" και "παλιόπαιδο".

2) Στον κινηματογράφο, απ' όσο γνωρίζω, δεν υπάρχει καμία απαγόρευση όσον αφορά τις βωμολοχίες. Οι υπότιτλοι αντιμετωπίζονται όπως η λογοτεχνία, δηλαδή υπάρχει απόλυτη ελευθερία. Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι ήταν προσωπική επιλογή του μεταφραστή στον κινηματογράφο να λογοκρίνει τις βωμολοχίες. Μια ξένη εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού μού έστειλε ένα ερωτηματολόγιο σχετικά με τους κινηματογραφικούς υποτίτλους, όπου υπήρχε ερώτηση σχετικά μ' αυτό το θέμα. Απάντησα αυτό που λέω εδώ, δηλαδή ότι δεν υπάρχει καμιά λογοκρισία. Οι απαντήσεις μου τέθηκαν υπόψη και ενός μεγάλου εργαστηρίου υποτιτλισμού και τελικής επεξεργασίας, και εγκρίθηκαν ως απόλυτα σύμφωνες με την πραγματικότητα.
Αν θυμάστε, πριν από λίγες μέρες, είχα εκδηλώσει τη δυσαρέσκειά μου για μια ταινία που είδα, όπου η μεταφράστρια είχε επιλέξει να μεταφράσει όλες τις βωμολοχίες, και μάλιστα με τις πιο χυδαίες ελληνικές εκφράσεις που υπάρχουν. Εκεί είπα, ας έκανε και λίγο σκόντο σε κάποιες εμετικές λέξεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Τα παραπάνω γράφονται για να προσδιορίσουν ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης μεταξύ της λειτουργίας των κρατικών θεσμών και μηχανισμών μιας χώρας που επιθυμεί να διαδραματίσει ρόλο στην περιοχή, της Τουρκίας εν προκειμένω, και μιας άλλης η οποία αδυνατεί να αποτινάξει την εικόνα του αδρανού παρατηρητή.
Από το άρθρο του Νίκου Γεωργιάδη στην Athens Voice. Τίποτα το εξωφρενικό. Απλώς μια υπενθύμιση ότι με τίποτα δεν μπορείς να ξεφύγεις από αυτά τα επίθετα σε -ής.

Αλλά το αριστούργημα (αγαπημένο μου λογοπαίγνιο) βρέθηκε στο κείμενο του Μάργαρη. Που αποκλείεται να μην ξέρει τη σωστή ορθογραφία, άρα μάλλον θύμα του λογοπαιγνίου πρέπει να έπεσε!

Για παράδειγμα, όταν στα Γιάννενα λέγανε ότι θα ρυπανθεί ο Καλαμάς, αν μπούνε σ' αυτόν τα επεξεργασμένα λήμματα, βρέθηκε ένας δυναμικός δήμαρχος ΚΚΕ -ένα περίεργο μείγμα ΚΚΕ με χιούμορ-, σταλινικός απίστευτος, και τα έριξε με το έτσι θέλω στον Καλαμά και φυσικά όχι μόνο δεν έγινε τίποτα, αλλά ο Καλαμάς έφτιαξε.

Και παρακάτω:
Με λίγα λόγια, στην ουσία την υδατοκαλλιέργεια την επηρέαζαν τα λήμματα των κατοίκων του Αρκαδικού Χωριού που διαμαρτύρονταν για την υδατοκαλλιέργεια.

Γέμισε ο κόσμος λεξικογράφους! (Πολύ περισσότεροι από τους «ΚΚΕ με χιούμορ», ως γνωστόν.)


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Για τηλεοπτικό κανάλι το Sex & the City 2; ΟΚ, δεν ξέρω καλά πώς υποτιτλίζουν για σινεμά και πώς για τηλεόραση και ποιες συμφωνίες έχουν και δεν έχει τόση σημασία. Η μετάφραση στο σύνολό της ήταν από καλή ως πολύ καλή.



Λάθος μου, δεν κατάλαβα ότι έλεγες για το Sex and the City 2. Εγώ μιλούσα για την ταινία στην οποία είχα πρωτοαναφερθεί σε προηγούμενο άρθρο μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γέμισε ο κόσμος λεξικογράφους! (Πολύ περισσότεροι από τους «ΚΚΕ με χιούμορ», ως γνωστόν.)







....................................................


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά το αριστούργημα (αγαπημένο μου λογοπαίγνιο) βρέθηκε στο κείμενο του Μάργαρη. Που αποκλείεται να μην ξέρει τη σωστή ορθογραφία, άρα μάλλον θύμα του λογοπαιγνίου πρέπει να έπεσε!


Μπα, μάλλον έχουν προσλάβει ανορθόγραφες «γραμματείς με γνώση αγγλικής και υπολογιστών και αμοιβή 3 ευρώ την ώρα» (δυστυχώς έχασα τον σελιδοδείκτη από τη μικρή αγγελία...) για την απομαγνητοφώνηση, γιατί κι εκείνος ο *εγκυβωτισμός (σε εισαγωγικά, γιατί είναι άγνωστη λέξη) του Νέστου πιο κάτω στη συνέντευξη, όσο προσεκτικά και αν εγκύψουμε στο θέμα, δεν καταπίνεται με τίποτα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Το δίκιο σου, Ιμαλάια. Ξέχασα ότι είναι συνέντευξη. Τι να κάνω, πηδάω από tab σε tab, μέχρι και ο Φάιρφοξ έχει αρχίσει να ζαλίζεται. Κάτσε κάτω μια στιγμή, βρε παιδί μου, τον άκουσα να ψιθυρίζει προ ολίγου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2010)

Να λοιπόν γερό κριτήριο για να καταλάβουμε πότε τα πράγματα θα έχουν φτάσει στο απροχώρητο. Όταν οι συμ-πάσχο-ντες αρχίσουμε να μετράμε και τις αλλαξοκαρτελιές στον χαμένο παραγωγικό μας χρόνο και τις αντικαταστήσουμε με μετάμπνοιες.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 4, 2010)

*καθυστερημένη προέλευση

Το missing link του Δαρβίνου βρέθηκε σε φροντιστήριο στον Πειραιά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> βρέθηκε και η Κατερίνα Γιαννόγλου, με την 28άχρονη *Ελληνίδα μοντέλο* (ζει από μικρή ηλικία στο εξωτερικό) να κατακτάει την 2η θέση.



Βλέποντας όλα αυτά τα «Ελληνίδα μοντέλο» στο διαδίκτυο, αναρωτιέμαι: Λένε οι ίδιοι και «η μοντέλο»; Θα πρέπει να εξαιρέσουμε τις περιπτώσεις που λένε, ας πούμε «η μοντέλο-παρουσιάστρια».

Αυτή η αλλαγή γένους από τη μια λέξη στην άλλη είναι πρώτης τάξεως ντρίμπλα. Πίσω στο ποδόσφαιρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2010)

Το σκέφτηκα όταν το ανέβαζα... Να το διορθώσω; Να βάλω ένα [sic]; Να το κάνω «η Ελληνίδα μοντέλα;» Να αφήσω το ομόηχο «η Ελληνίδα μοντέλω»; Α, τι να πρωτοαποφασίσει ένας απλός καταναλωτής της επικαιρότητας;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2010)

Άραγε, σε τι *επεξεργαστές κειμένων* άφηνε τα διηγήματά της η J.K. Rowling; Δεν θυμάμαι ποιοι επεξεργαστές κειμένων κυκλοφορούσαν στην αγορά εκείνη την εποχή. Εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα το Volkswriter, αν το θυμάστε.

Βρε, μπας και εννοεί επιμελητές κειμένων σε εκδοτικούς οίκους; Από το ΒΗΜΑgazino αυτής της Κυριακής.




​


----------



## Marinos (Jun 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το σκέφτηκα όταν το ανέβαζα... Να το διορθώσω; Να βάλω ένα [sic]; Να το κάνω «η Ελληνίδα μοντέλα;» Να αφήσω το ομόηχο «η Ελληνίδα μοντέλω»; Α, τι να πρωτοαποφασίσει ένας απλός καταναλωτής της επικαιρότητας;



Ψηφίζω τη μοντέλω, με τα χίλια, που λένε. Ή, τη μοντέλω με τα χείλια.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 7, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα, από τη συνέχεια εγώ τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνω ότι εννοούσε πράγματι επεξεργαστές κειμένων η γυναίκα. Σήμερα θα λέγαμε _σε σκληρούς δίσκους σε όλη την Αγγλία_, ας πούμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2010)

Μαρίνε, δεν μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια, γιατί λίγο παρακάτω λέει ότι έγραφε τα έργα της σε γραφομηχανή και μάλιστα θορυβώδη.
Επίσης, εκείνη την εποχή, δηλαδή προ του 1990, τα κείμενα αποθηκεύονταν σε δισκέτες, όχι σε σκληρούς δίσκους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2010)

Μαρίνε, τώρα μου έδωσες μια ιδέα! Ναι, κάτι άλλο εννοεί, αλλά ούτε αυτό που εννοείς εσύ. Μιλάει για τις ηλεκτρικές γραφομηχανές της ΙβΜ που ονομάζονταν "word processors", πριν εκτοπιστούν από τους υπολογιστές! Βέβαια, δακτυλογράφησε τον Χάρι Πότερ στο σπίτι της, σε μια παλιά χειροκίνητη γραφομηχανή, αλλά ίσως τα πρώτα της διηγήματα γράφονταν στα διάφορα γραφεία, σε word processors. Άντε τώρα να καταλάβει ένας νεαρός συντάκτης του ΒΗΜΑgazino που δεν έχει δει ποτέ στη ζωή του αυτό το μηχάνημα, για ποιο πράγμα μιλάει η Ρόουλινγκ. Θυμάμαι με πόσο καμάρι μού περιέγραφε μια γνωστή μου τις δυνατότητες αυτής της γραφομηχανής: ότι μπορούσες να κάνεις edit στο κείμενό σου και μετά να πατήσεις print, δεν έγραφε κατευθείαν πάνω στο χαρτί. Αλλά φυσικά δεν είχε σκληρό δίσκο αυτό το μηχανάκι.

Word processor may also refer to a type of stand-alone office machine, popular in the 1970s and 80s, combining the keyboard text-entry and printing functions of an electric typewriter with a dedicated processor (like a computer processor) for the editing of text.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 7, 2010)

Γιαυτό είπα «*σήμερα* θα λέγαμε». 
Προ του '90 ε; μήπως έγραφε σε κείνα τα τερατώδη ειδικά μηχανήματα της Άμστραντ;
(παραδέχομαι, μετά την προσθήκη σου, ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι το τερατώδες να ήταν το μεταφραστικό λάθος :) )


----------



## Marinos (Jun 7, 2010)

Συμπέσαμε (εγώ μάλλον σκέφτηκα κάτι κάπως πιο πρόσφατο)


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 8, 2010)

*Η δρ Γεωργία Αντωνοπούλου αναπτύσσει μικροβιακές κυψέλες καυσίμου, που τροφοδοτούνται με τυρόγαλα ή ξινόγαλα, που είναι πλούσια σε λακτόζη, που μπορεί να καταναλωθεί από καλλιέργειες βακτηρίων, που περιέχονται σε μία κυψέλη καυσίμου.*

O υπέρτατος πουπουδισμός. Κάθε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση προσδιορίζει την αμέσως προηγούμενη δευτερεύουσα. Φοβερό...

Σύνδεσμος: http://www.cosmo.gr/SciTech/Hellas/276441.html


----------



## Kalliana (Jun 8, 2010)

zephyrous said:


> *Η δρ Γεωργία Αντωνοπούλου αναπτύσσει μικροβιακές κυψέλες καυσίμου, που τροφοδοτούνται με τυρόγαλα ή ξινόγαλα, που είναι πλούσια σε λακτόζη, που μπορεί να καταναλωθεί από καλλιέργειες βακτηρίων, που περιέχονται σε μία κυψέλη καυσίμου.*
> 
> O υπέρτατος πουπουδισμός. Κάθε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση προσδιορίζει την αμέσως προηγούμενη δευτερεύουσα. Φοβερό...
> 
> Σύνδεσμος: http://www.cosmo.gr/SciTech/Hellas/276441.html



You just gave me a webache... Μέτραγα τα "που" και μπλέχτηκα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2010)

Το ρεκόρ αυτού του πουπουδισμού μπορεί να το έχει το _Ντίλι-ντίλι-ντίλι_, που διδάσκουμε στα παιδιά από την πρώτη δημοτικού για να μπορούν να φτιάχνουν ωραία... πουριδέραια.

Νά τος και ο κυνηγός που σκότωσε το λύκο που έφαγε το βόδι που ρούφηξε το ποτάμι που 'σβησε τη φωτιά που έκαψε το ξύλο που σκότωσε το σκύλο που έπνιξε τη γάτα που έφαγε τον ποντικό που πήρε το φιτίλι μέσ' από το καντήλι που έφεγγε και κένταγε η κόρη το μαντίλι.






Το επόμενο είναι εμπνευσμένο από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

*δημιουργεί προσχώματα*

Προσκόμματα και αναχώματα μαζί. Όπως έλεγε και κάποιος υπουργός πολιτισμού:
Κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να δημιουργεί προσχώματα σε μια από τις βασικές ανάγκες της ανθρώπινης φύσης που είναι η απόκτηση της γνώσης και η εμπέδωση της αυτογνωσίας μέσω αυτής. 
http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=RESOURCE&cresrc=278&cnode=20


----------



## pidyo (Jun 8, 2010)

Ένας άλλος υπουργός πάντως φέρεται να είπε κάτι ακόμη πιο χαριτωμένο: 



> Για να συλλάβεις κάποιον πρέπει να προβεί σε κάποιο αδίκημα. Ζούμε σε μια ευλογούμενη και ανεκτική χώρα, ίσως παραπάνω από ό,τι χρειάζεται μερικές φορές



Σώσον κύριε τον λαόν σου...

Edit: Από το mp3 της συνέντευξης, επιβεβαιώνεται η υποψία μου πως η κοτσάνα είναι της ιστοφυλλάδας και όχι του υπουργού.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2010)

Εμένα αυτό μού μυρίζει δημοσιογραφικό μαργαριτάρι. Ο υπουργός είπε "ευνομούμενη" και το αστέρι της δημοσιογραφίας άκουσε "ευλογούμενη".


----------



## pidyo (Jun 8, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα αυτό μού μυρίζει δημοσιογραφικό μαργαριτάρι. Ο υπουργός είπε "ευνομούμενη" και το αστέρι της δημοσιογραφίας άκουσε "ευλογούμενη".



Σε πρόλαβα με το edit.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2010)

Κάνετε λάθος. Ο υπουργός ήθελε να εμπλουτίσει το νήμα μας για τα εξακολουθητικά και τα στιγμιαία (όχι εγκλήματα). Η χώρα μας δεν είναι απλώς ευλογημένη, δεν την ευλόγησε ο Θεός άπαξ και έξω από την πόρτα. Είναι «ευλογούμενη» (εκτός του ότι είναι «η χώρα που γέννησε τον αθλητισμό και τη δημοκρατία» — για να τα δολοφονήσει εξακολουθητικά στη συνέχεια). Ο Θεός της Ελλάδας κατεβαίνει κάθε τόσο και την ευλογεί. Κι αν δεν κατέβει γρήγορα, δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2010)

Από τη βικιπαίδεια για τον Διάβολο της Τασμανίας: «Ο διάβολος της Τασμανίας είναι *εικονικό ζώο* της Αυστραλίας.»

Το σχόλιό μας για το ζεύγος ψευδόφιλων *iconic / εικονικός*:


nickel said:


> Το _*iconic*_ δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το _εικονικός_, όταν σημαίνει _εμβληματικός_. (Ομοίως, *icon* = _σύμβολο, εμβληματική μορφή_.)


 

Το σχετικό ζωολογικό νήμα μας: Tasmanian devil = σαρκόφιλος, κν. δαίμονας της Τασμανίας, διάβολος της Τασμανίας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2010)

Αυτό το τσάκωσε η SBE και το πρωτοκατέθεσε εδώ.

Ο δημοσιογράφος και συγγραφέας Giles Milton. Στο πρώτο βιβλίο του που μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά εμφανίζεται σαν Τζάιλς Μίλτον. Ωραία.







Μετά μεταφράζουν για τις εκδόσεις Μίνωα τρία βιβλία του και εμφανίζεται και στα τρία σαν *_Γκάιλς_.






|



|




Είναι περίεργα αυτά τα «G» και, όταν δεν ξέρεις, ρωτάς. Το Giles είναι Τζάιλς και το Gilbert είναι Γκίλμπερτ. (Άρα: Τζάιλς Γκίλμπερτ Σκοτ)

Ο άγιος Τζάιλς, συγγνώμη, ο Saint Giles, είναι ο άγιος Γίλλης (Σεν Ζιλ) ή άγιος Αιγίδιος (από την αιγίδα ή το αιγίδιο «κατσικάκι»), που οι συναξαριστές λένε ότι γεννήθηκε στην Αθήνα (αλλά έδρασε στη Γαλλία).


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2010)

Στου Σαραντάκου μπορείτε να μάθετε ότι ο 38ος παράλληλος δεν χωρίζει μόνο τη Βόρεια Κορέα από τη Νότια, αλλά και τους Αθηναίους στους άνω της Αγίου Μελετίου και στους κάτω της Αγίου Μελετίου. Για να μη νομίζετε ότι μόνο το αυλάκι αποτελεί διαχωριστική γραμμή.

Άλλος γνωστός παράλληλος είναι ο _42ος Παράλληλος_ του Ντος Πάσος, που περνάει από Βοστώνη, Ντιτρόιτ, Σικάγο.

Αλλά με παραξένεψε μια άλλη πληροφορία: ότι το βιβλίο του Βερν _L'étoile du sud_, _Το αστέρι του Νότου_, έχει μεταφραστεί και σαν _Αστέρι του μεσημβρινού_. Ο Νότος είναι και μεσημβρία (γι' αυτό και μεσημβρινά τα διαμερίσματα με θέα στο νότο). Αλλά δεν θα λέγαμε «του μεσημβρινού» αντί για «του νότου», έτσι; Πείτε μου αν έχω δίκιο, γιατί έχω αρχίσει να ανησυχώ μη διαβάσουμε και για χώρες του εσπερινού. :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά με παραξένεψε μια άλλη πληροφορία: ότι το βιβλίο του Βερν _L'étoile du sud_, _Το αστέρι του Νότου_, έχει μεταφραστεί και σαν _Αστέρι του μεσημβρινού_. Ο Νότος είναι και μεσημβρία (γι' αυτό και μεσημβρινά τα διαμερίσματα με θέα στο νότο). Αλλά δεν θα λέγαμε «του μεσημβρινού» αντί για «του νότου», έτσι; Πείτε μου αν έχω δίκιο, γιατί έχω αρχίσει να ανησυχώ μη διαβάσουμε και για χώρες του εσπερινού. :)



Εγώ το θυμάμαι Ο Μεσημβρινός Αστήρ, δηλαδη το Αστέρι του Νότου, όχι του μεσημεριού.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μετά μεταφράζουν για τις εκδόσεις Μίνωα τρία βιβλία του και εμφανίζεται και στα τρία σαν *_Γκάιλς_.



Αναρωτιέμαι μπας κι ο κος Μίλτον ανήκει σε καμιά μειονότητα της προφοράς, κάτι σαν τον Ρέιφ Φάινς ή έναν φίλο μου που τον φωναζαν Νηλ αλλά κανονικά ήταν Νάιλ Niall. 
Πάντως μια ζωή στη σκιά του άλλου Μίλτονα, ο οποίος ζούσε κάποιο φεγγάρι στο χωριό Chalfont St Giles. Και το βιβλίο του Χαμένος Παράδεισος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εγώ το θυμάμαι Ο Μεσημβρινός Αστήρ


Άλλου εκδότη, του Σιδέρη. Τα ελληνικά πιο σωστά, αλλά περιμένεις ότι θα εμφανίζεται ντάλα μεσημέρι το αστέρι.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 10, 2010)

Εεε, δικό μου λάθος στου Σαραντάκου, θυμόμουν το _Αστέρι του μεσημβρινού_, αλλά ήταν βέβαια ο _Μεσημβρινός αστήρ_. Mea culpa.

Edit: Δεν είχα δει το λινκ. Ώστε πράγματι κυκλοφορεί το αστέρι του μεσημβρινού. Αστρονομικές καινοτομίες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Άλλου εκδότη, του Σιδέρη. Τα ελληνικά πιο σωστά, αλλά περιμένεις ότι θα εμφανίζεται ντάλα μεσημέρι το αστέρι.


Όντως!
Αλλά όμως άμα έχεις διαβάσει Τα Τέκνα του Πλοιάρχου Γκρανδ, το Γραφείο Ταξιδίων Θόμψων και Σια ή τη Μυστηριώδη Νήσο, μάλλον καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλει να πει. 

Εγώ τα διάβασα κυρίως στις εκδόσεις με το σκληρό γυαλιστερό εικονογραφημένο εξώφυλλο. Ήταν κι ακριβά θυμάμαι και οι γονείς μου είχαν πάθει μικρό σοκ με το έξοδο, γιατί τα διάβαζα δύο- δύο. Αγαπημένο; Ο Δεκαπενταετής Πλοίαρχος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι πότε «βελτιώθηκε ο τίτλος» από _Αστέρι του Νότου_ (μαλλαλόγια, εγώ έτσι το ήξερα «πάντα»):






Αυτή ήταν η έκδοση του «Αστέρα», σε μετάφραση Δημ. Μπούα, Αθήνα 1966. (Καμιά φορά, βοηθάει το όμορφο δέσιμο. Τα εξωτερικά φροντισμένα βιβλία μπορεί να σωθούν χωμένα σε κάποια βιβλιοθήκη αντί, χαρτόδετα, να χαθούν σε κάποιες κούτες στο πατάρι και να πέσουν θύματα του πρώτου τυχόντος συνταξιούχου θερμοσίφωνα. Ποιος ξέρει τι γίνανε τα άλλα βιβλια του Βερν, τα «σπάνια»ή από άλλους εκδότες...)


----------



## Earion (Jun 10, 2010)

Το διήγημα _Farmer Giles of Ham_ του Τόλκιν μεταφράστηκε ελληνικά ως Ο γεωργός ο Γίλης απ' το Χαμ.


----------



## psifio (Jun 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καμιά φορά, βοηθάει το όμορφο δέσιμο. Τα εξωτερικά φροντισμένα βιβλία μπορεί να σωθούν χωμένα σε κάποια βιβλιοθήκη αντί, χαρτόδετα, να χαθούν σε κάποιες κούτες στο πατάρι και να πέσουν θύματα του πρώτου τυχόντος συνταξιούχου θερμοσίφωνα. Ποιος ξέρει τι γίνανε τα άλλα βιβλια του Βερν, τα «σπάνια»ή από άλλους εκδότες...



Η γιαγιά μου που δούλευε στο βιβλιοδετείο του Αστέρα σας μερσεί.


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 11, 2010)

*seige όπως λέμε beige*



agezerlis said:


> Greek minister loses job over husband's unpaid taces
> 
> Page last updated at 01:28 GMT, Tuesday, 18 May 2010 02:28 UK



"Plans for the future of the internet in the US are "under seige" by powerful interests, warns the Federal Communications Commission."

Page last updated at 10:20 GMT, Friday, 11 June 2010 11:20 UK


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2010)

"If he's not dead, he's rutting his way through the brothels of the Barbary Coast."​ 
"Αν δεν είναι νεκρός, θα αλωνίζει στα πορνεία των βαρβαρικών ακτών."​ 
Εντάξει, την εποχή των σταυροφοριών η Μπαρμπαριά δεν ήταν υπόδειγμα πολιτισμένου τόπου, αλλά βαρβαρικές ακτές; Αsh & burberry!

Μπαρμπαριά και Τούνεζι, λένε (κι εγώ δεν ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα θα τη γλιτώνω  
_Στο Τούνεζι στην Μπαρμπαριά_ έγραψε ο Τσιτσάνης κι ο συντοπίτης του ο Καλδάρας την είπε σκέτη ​



​


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 12, 2010)

Ποιο ήταν το τελευταίο δείπνο του Κένεντι; "τοστ". Ο JFK έφαγε τοστ πριν τον δολοφονήσουν. 
Σίγουρα το toast ίσον τοστ (αντί για φρυγανισμένο ψωμί, ή πρόποση, αναλόγως) είναι στο Τοπ Τεν των κλασικών λαθών, και θα περίμενε κανείς να είναι γνωστή πατάτα προς αποφυγήν.

Επίσης, ο τίτλος του άρθρου είναι "O τελευταίος δείπνος", που στα ελληνικά χάνει κάτι από τη χάρη του πρωτότυπου "The Last Suppers", που είναι το βιβλίο που έδωσε την πρώτη ύλη για το άρθρο.

Μιας και έπιασα δουλειά, παραθέτω τη σχετική παράγραφο όπως είναι στην έντυπη έκδοση. Στην ονλάιν εκδοχή της, έχει μπλέξει λιγάκι το κείμενο λόγω κακού copy-paste.

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=2&artid=4579234

Ομως δεν πεθαίνει πάντα κανείς όπως έζησε. Και καθώς είναι δύσκολο να προβλέψει τον θάνατό του, συνήθως αυτά που επιλέγει να φάει δεν ξέρει ότι θα είναι και το τελευταίο φαγητό του. Πάρτε δύο ήρωες της αμερικανικής Ιστορίας, τον Αβραάμ Λίνκολν και τον Τζων Φιτζέραλντ Κέννεντυ. Ο πρόεδρος που κατάργησε τη δουλειά, το βράδυ πριν από τη δολοφονία του, δείπνησε ήρεμα σύμφωνα με τα γούστα του και τις συνήθειες της εποχής: τρώγοντας τη σούπα από μοσχαροκεφαλή που ήταν ένα κλασικό φαγητό του αμερικανικού Νότου και την οποία λάτρευε. Για τον καημένο JFΚ αντίθετα, η Ιστορία γνωρίζει μόνον ότι έφαγε ένα γρήγορο κολατσιό πριν δολοφονηθεί στο Ντάλας: τοστ και μαρμελάδα, χυμό και καφέ.​
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, το πρόγευμα δεν θεωρείται supper, ε;

Τέλος, αν προσέξατε, ο Λίνκολν ήταν "ο πρόεδρος που κατάργησε τη δουλειά". Μακάρι, πρόεδρε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2010)

Πολύ αστείο το τοστ του Κένεντι.

Όταν πρωτοήλθε στην Ελλάδα μια Ελληνοαμερικανίδα συγγενής, το πρώτο πράγμα που έμαθε ήταν το τοστ. Και μετά εξηγούσε στους άλλους συγγενείς ότι στην Ελλάδα, όταν λένε τοστ (με την ελληνική προφορά), εννοούν το grilled cheese sandwich, και όχι τη φρυγανιά-toast.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2010)

Ευκαιρία να προστεθεί στις ψευτοφίλες.

Και, όπως είπες, FunkSoulBrother, αφού χάλασε το λογοπαίγνιο με τον Μυστικό Δείπνο, θα μπορούσε να γίνει «τα τελευταία τους γεύματα».


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2010)

Διαβάζω σε υπότιτλο ότι pituitary gland είναι ο βλεννογόνος αδένας. Εγώ τον συγκεκριμένο αδένα τον ξέρω ως την _υπόφυση_. Οι μόνες αναφορές στο Google όπου pituitary gland=βλεννογόνος αδένας είναι μηχανικές μεταφράσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Καμιά φορά υπάρχει και άλλο είδος μηχανικής μετάφρασης: ο υποτιτλιστής που ψάχνει κάτι σ' ένα λεξικό και δεν έχει ιδέα για ποιο πράγμα μιλάνε. To his/her defense, δυστυχώς η Magenta το βάζει και πρώτο-πρώτο ως επιλογή:

pituitary *επίθ*. _ανατ_. 1. βλεννογόνος > 2. της υπόφυσης, υποφυσιακός: _ pituitary gland / body_ υπόφυση, μυξαδήν

Αντίθετα, στο answers.com βλέπουμε ότι δεν είναι βλεννογόνος *αδένας*, αλλά μόνο ως επίθετο, το βάζει ως secreting phlegm or mucus.



the pituitary gland.
_Medicine_. An extract from the anterior or posterior lobes of the pituitary gland, prepared for therapeutic use.
 _adj._

 Of or relating to the pituitary gland.
 Of or secreting phlegm or mucus; mucous.
Εν ολίγοις, ο χρυσός κανόνας της μετάφρασης: όταν ανοίγεις ένα λεξικό, πρέπει πρώτα να έχεις καταλάβει τι σημαίνει αυτό που μεταφράζεις, αλλιώς οι λέξεις που βλέπεις μπροστά σου για να επιλέξεις δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 13, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Πολύ αστείο το τοστ του Κένεντι.
> 
> Όταν πρωτοήλθε στην Ελλάδα μια Ελληνοαμερικανίδα συγγενής, το πρώτο πράγμα που έμαθε ήταν το τοστ. Και μετά εξηγούσε στους άλλους συγγενείς ότι στην Ελλάδα, όταν λένε τοστ (με την ελληνική προφορά), εννοούν το grilled cheese sandwich, και όχι τη φρυγανιά-toast.



Καλά που τους το εξηγούσε, για να ξέρουν τι να παραγγείλουν στις καφετέριές μας, όπου το λάθος αυτό έχει καθιερωθεί.

Όσο για το grilled cheese sandwich, μου έκανε εντύπωση όταν είχα δει ότι εκεί το φτιάχνουν στο hot plate. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχουν τις δικές μας δίπορτες τοστιέρες.

Επόμενο μαργαριτάρι: "Πρέπει να το έχω". (I must have it). Η ενθουσιασμένη κορασίς για το πολυτελές αυτοκίνητο που της έταξε να της πάρει ο εύπορος μπαμπάς, στο "Sweet Sixteen" του MTV Greece. Γιατί όχι "Το θέλω", "Το θέλω οπωσδήποτε";

Πάντως καταλαβαίνω, χωρίς να δικαιολογώ, τέτοιου τύπου λάθη. Πέρα από τις ικανότητες του υποτιτλιστή, οι χαμηλές τιμές και η βιοποριστική φύση της δουλειάς σημαίνουν ότι για να βγάλεις ένα μεροκάματο, η μετάφραση γίνεται σχεδόν με ταχύτητες συνειρμών. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν τα δικαιολογώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Όσο για το grilled cheese sandwich, μου έκανε εντύπωση όταν είχα δει ότι εκεί το φτιάχνουν στο hot plate. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχουν τις δικές μας δίπορτες τοστιέρες.


Με λίγη εξάσκηση, μπορείς να φτιάξεις τοστ σε ένα αντικολλητικό τηγάνι, αν δεν έχεις τοστιέρα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Μια που πιάσατε τα τοστ - για πρωινό, κολατσιό ή πλήρες γεύμα - ορίστε κι άλλα σχετικά και ορεκτικά:

*Tostada* (pronounced /tɒˈstɑːdə/ or /toʊˈstɑːdə/) is a Spanish word which literally means "toasted". It is used in Latin America to name several different traditional local dishes which only have in common the fact they are toasted or uses a toasted ingredient as the main base of its preparation. _Note there's a gender difference between "tostada" (feminine) and "tostado" (masculine). Despite the fact both terms means exactly the same (toasted), tostado is used in reference of an specific degree of toast, (coffee, roasted grains and seeds or bread toast) while tostada is usually the name of a particular dish._





Μεξικάνικη τοστάδα με γαρίδες (σλουρπ!)​ 
Κουβανέζικη τοστάδα
In Cuban Cuisine, _tostada_ refers to a slice of hand made Cuban bread, cut lengthwise, buttered, and pressed. The bread is similar to French bread or Italian bread usually made in long, baguette-like loaves. It's the Cuban equivalent of a toast. *Typically, tostadas are served as a breakfast alongside (and perhaps dunked into) a hot mug of cafe con leche (strong dark-roasted Cuban coffee with scalded milk). *

Πορτορικάνικη τοστάδα
In Puerto Rico, a Tostada is almost the same as the Cuban _tostada_, but uses a different type of bread. Is a buttered and pressed portion of a _pan de agua_. A pan the agua is a baguette style bread, very similar to the Philippine Pandesal or the Mexican Bolillo, optionally served with Swiss cheese. The term is also used for toasted slice of pre-sliced bread (_tostada de pan especial_), and for a local version of French toast, typical of Easter, consisting in milk-soaked bread, battered in egg and fried.

Τοστάδα από τις Μαριάνες (θαλασσομουσκεμένη)
In the Mariana Islands, owing to their years as a Spanish colony, there is a uncommon tradition of the "tostada de agua," (literally, "toast of water"). This dish is made of a fried tortilla topped with minced seaweed, peppers, and meat (generally chopped shrimp, though many varieties exist). Anecdotally, the entire dish was wrapped like a burrito, dunked in sea water briefly (hence the reason of its name), to add salt, offsetting the intensity of the peppers, and then unrolled and cooked until the tortilla has hardened. It is then topped with cheese.

Και οι τοστόνες (καμία σχέση με ψωμί ή τεστοστερόνες)
*Tostones* (from the Spanish verb _tostar_ which means "to toast"), also called *Patacones*, are a side dish that is popular in many Latin American countries. The dish is made from sliced green (unripe) plantains which are cut either length-wise or width-wise and are twice fried. The slices of plantains are fried for 1-2 minutes on each side until they are golden in color and removed, then patted for excess oil. Afterwards, they are pounded flat with a utensil made for the task called a "tostonera," or any kitchen utensil that has a large enough flat surface. The plantains are then fried once again until they are crisp and golden brown.


 
¡buen provecho!
Καλή όρεξη​


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2010)

Για τις ΗΠΑ δεν ξέρω, αλλά τοστιέρες σαν τις δικές μας είναι γεγονός ότι δεν υπήρχαν στο ΗΒ μέχρι πρόσφατα, υπήρχαν σαντουιτσιέρες για το ψήσιμο και κόψιμο των σάντουιτς σε τρίγωνα. 




Επειδή έψαχνα για κάτι σαν τα δικά μας είχα καταφέρει να βρω ένα γκριλ-τοστιέρα κλπ σε ένα μόνο μαγαζί κι ήταν πανάκριβο. Έτσι έφερα ένα από Ελλάδα. Μερικά χρόνια αργότερα εμφανίστηκαν στην αγορά παρόμοια με το ελληνικό κι αν κρίνω από το ύφος της διαφήμισης και την ποσότητά της, μάλλον ήταν όχι μόνο νέα μάρκα αλλά εντελώς νέο προϊόν στην αγορά. 
Κάτι ανάλογο παίζει με τις χύτρες ταχύτητος που θεωρούνται κατάλοιπο της δεκαετίας του '60, μόνο οι γιαγιάδες τις έχουν κλπκλπ, αλλά τελευταία τις ανακάλυψαν οι οικολόγοι γιατί είναι πιο οικονομικές από τις κανονικές κατσαρόλες.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 15, 2010)

Από τα σημερινά "Νέα"

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artid=4579667

τίτλος: Το τεστ τον έβγαλε νέγρο ενώ είχε καυκάσιους γονείς! 

...πολλά ερωτηματικά προκάλεσε μια σειρά από λάθη εταιρειών που δραστηριοποιούνται στον τομέα των γενετικών τεστ. Αυτού του είδους οι εξετάσεις, οι οποίες υποτίθεται ότι «διαβάζουν» τις ασθένειες από τις οποίες κινδυνεύει να προσβληθεί κάποιος, έχουν γίνει μόδα στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες. Μια από αυτές τις εταιρείες, η 23andΜe, μπέρδεψε τα αποτελέσματα δίνοντας λανθασμένες πληροφορίες στους πελάτες της. Εξαιτίας της γκάφας της εταιρείας ένας πελάτης πίστεψε ότι ο γιος του δεν ήταν δικός του και κάποιος άλλος ότι είναι αφρικανικής καταγωγής παρά το γεγονός ότι η υπόλοιπη οικογένειά του κατάγεται από τον Καύκασο.​Για να μη σας μείνει απορία, δείτε το αρχικό κείμενο.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ed476afc-7715-11df-ba79-00144feabdc0.html

The Silicon Valley company 23andMe, which uses personal genetic tests to predict hereditary diseases, last week said that it gave 96 clients inaccurate information after a lab error. The mistake left one client believing that her son was not her own, while another was led to understand that she was of African origin while the rest of her family is Caucasian.​
Πρώτον, το "νέγρος" (negro) είναι απαρχαιωμένο, γραφικό, ή οριακά ρατσιστικό για τους μαύρους της Αμερικής σήμερα.

Δεύτερον, την πελάτισσα την κάναμε πελάτη.

Τρίτον, το "«διαβάζουν» τις ασθένειες από τις οποίες κινδυνεύει να προσβληθεί κάποιος"
δεν είναι η σωστή μετάφραση του "hereditary diseases".

Τέταρτον, νόμιζα ότι μερικά μεταφραστικά "προβλήματα" ήταν πια λυμένα. Τι να πω ρε παιδί μου. Πάω για κάνα φανταστικό τοστάκι τώρα.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 15, 2010)

Ολοσέλιδη διαφήμιση στα "Νέα" από το The American College of Greece Deree για τα Graduate Information Sessions.

Δείχνει έξι καρέκλες.
Πάνω από την εικόνα γράφει "The game has changed"
Από κάτω "Less seats. More Players No music".

Το λαθάκι θα ήταν μικρό αν επρόκειτο για προσωπική συνομιλία ή για chat στο ίντερνετ.
Αλλά άμα θέλουμε να διαφημιζόμαστε σε άπταιστα αγγλικά, δεν πρέπει να είναι άπταιστα; Το αγγλόφωνο κολλέγιο θα έπρεπε να ξέρει ότι το σωστό είναι "fewer seats".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2010)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Ολοσέλιδη διαφήμιση στα "Νέα" από το The American College of Greece Deree για τα Graduate Information Sessions.
> 
> Δείχνει έξι καρέκλες.
> Πάνω από την εικόνα γράφει "The game has changed"
> ...


Όπως λες κι εσύ όμως, είναι διαφήμιση. Μην παραβλέπεις λοιπόν τους ισχυρούς συνειρμούς του Less is More...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 15, 2010)

Στον Καύκασο, αδελφές μου, στον Καύκασο! 
Ο _καυκαύσωνας_ θα φταίει...


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2010)

Η καταγωγή από τον Καύκασο της οικογένειας, είναι υποθέτω μακρινή, πολύ μακρινή...

Όσο για το Ντηρί και τη διαφήμιση, μην ξεχνάμε ότι απευθύνεται στον μέσο Έλληνα αναγνώστη που μιλάει αγγλικά Ελλάδας (βλ.άλλο νήμα) και όπως λέει κι ο δόκτορας, παραπέμπει στο less is more, που το ξέρει ο αναγνώστης. Θα μου πεις αυτοί οι αναγνώστες που δεν ενοχλούνται από το λάθος είναι οι πιθανοί φοιτητές του; Κι όμως, αυτοί είναι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 17, 2010)

Αδένων συνέχεια... Pineal gland είναι η επίφυση ή αλλιώς κωνάριο. Ο όρος κωνοειδής αδένας που διάβασα στον υπότιτλο και σε αμφιβόλου ποιότητας αποτελέσματα στο Google, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμος.


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2010)

Εκ του αρμοδίου γραφείου της Γλωσσικής Αστυνομίας εξεδόθη η ακόλουθος ανακοίνωσις:

Η τελευταία εσοδεία γλωσσικών παραπτωμάτων έχει ως εξής:

«*Ομνύομαι *ότι δεν θα πούμε πάλι τα ίδια τα γνωστά» λέει αρχίζοντας τη στήλη της στη χθεσινή _Καθημερινή _(Τετάρτη 16.6.2010) η Ελένη Μπίστικα. "Ομνύω" ήθελε να πει, καβαφικώ τω τρόπω, και απορώ πώς της ξέφυγε γιατί η κα Μπίστικα έχει προσεγμένο ύφος.

Στο _Βήμα _της περασμένης Κυριακής (13.6.2010) η Έλλη Ισμαηλίδου κάνει ρεπορτάζ για κάποιον Μαρκ Μπόιλ, που αποκήρυξε τα χρήματα και «επέστρεψε στα βασικά της ζωής», καλλιεργεί την τροφή του, κατασκευάζει μόνος του ό,τι χρειάζεται, και ζει εδώ και 18 μήνες σ’ ένα τροχόσπιτο στο Μπρίστολ μέσα σε μια *οργανική φάρμα*. Φάρμα βιολογικών προϊόντων ήθελε να πει.

Την Παρασκευή της έναρξης του Μουντιάλ (11.6.2010) το ραδιόφωνο του ΣΚΑΪ μεταδίδει τον αγώνα Μεξικό--Νότια Αφρική και ο εκφωνητής (Αριστοτέλης Παπαπάνος) επιμένει επί δίωρο, προφανώς έχοντας άποψη επί του θέματος, στη γενική «*του Μεξικό*». Εγώ ήξερα ότι το Μεξικό τουλάχιστον ανήκει στα κλινόμενα, αλλά αφού έχει άποψη, τι να του πούμε;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 17, 2010)

Earion said:


> Την Παρασκευή της έναρξης του Μουντιάλ (11.6.2010) το ραδιόφωνο του ΣΚΑΪ μεταδίδει τον αγώνα Μεξικό--Νότια Αφρική και ο εκφωνητής (Αριστοτέλης Παπαπάνος) επιμένει επί δίωρο, προφανώς έχοντας άποψη επί του θέματος, στη γενική «*του Μεξικό*». Εγώ ήξερα ότι το Μεξικό τουλάχιστον ανήκει στα κλινόμενο, αλλά αφού έχει άποψη, τι να του πούμε;



Έχει γίνει σχετική σύσταση στο ΣΚΑΙ.  (όχι από μένα, από άλλο ακροατή)


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2010)

Μα κι από εμένα, σε βεβαιώ, αλλά δεν ίδρωσε κανένα αφτί. Γι' αυτό και συμπεραίνω ότι ο εκφωνητής είχε άποψη.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ελπίζω να έχετε αντιληφθεί ότι τα περί Γλωσσικής Αστυνομίας γράφτηκαν με τη γλώσσα κολλημένη επίμονα στο μάγουλο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

Γλωσσοφύλαξ nickel, ευπειθώς αναφέρω:

Από εκείνα που με ενοχλούν (και ίσως θα πρέπει να το πάρω βόλτα μέχρι και το σχετικό νήμα):

_το σουτ πέρασε / ο τάδε σούταρε
πάνω από το οριζόντιο δοκάρι_

Οι δύο φράσεις συνδέονται με διάφορους τρόπους και συχνά μπαίνει επίρρημα πριν από το _πάνω_: _μόλις πάνω από το δοκάρι, λίγο πάνω, ψηλά πάνω, πολύ πάνω, χ μέτρα πάνω_ κ.ά. 

Αυτό που μου σπάει τα νεύρα (δεν είναι άλλωστε και δύσκολο μέσα στη ζέστη) είναι το _αρκετά πάνω από το οριζόντιο δοκάρι_. Δηλαδή, σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό; Εκεί σημάδευε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

Από το ΒΗΜΑ:
_Στην αρχή βγαίνετε ραντεβού, _ _μετά περνάτε το βράδυ στο σπίτι του __άλλου, αργότερα αφήνετε εκεί μια __οδοντόβουρτσα ή κάποια ρούχα και __προτού το καταλάβετε *έχετε μετακομίσει*_* μαζί.*

Πού έχετε μετακομίσει μαζί; Σε άλλη πόλη; Μπα, moved in together, εννοεί. Δηλαδή "προτού το καταλάβετε, συζείτε".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 17, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Από το ΒΗΜΑ:
> _Στην αρχή βγαίνετε ραντεβού, _ _μετά περνάτε το βράδυ στο σπίτι του __άλλου, αργότερα αφήνετε εκεί μια __οδοντόβουρτσα ή κάποια ρούχα και __προτού το καταλάβετε *έχετε μετακομίσει*_* μαζί.*
> 
> Πού έχετε μετακομίσει μαζί; Σε άλλη πόλη; Μπα, moved in together, εννοεί. Δηλαδή "προτού το καταλάβετε, συζείτε".



χεχε, ο καθένας στη μαμά του εννοεί


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2010)

Καλησπέρα. Καθώς έκανα σήμερα τον ζογκλέρ, έπεσα πάνω στην παρακάτω απόδοση, που φιλοξενείται σε έγκυρους ιστότοπους (όπως ΧΑΑ, Μαρφίν):
*Directorate / Department of Public *Documents and Supervision of Listed Companies*
Υποτίθεται ότι μεταφράζει τη «Διεύθυνση Δημόσιων Εγγραφών και Εποπτείας Εισηγμένων Εταιρειών».

Η δημόσια εγγραφή (public offering, δηλαδή προσφορά νέων μετοχών με δημόσια εγγραφή) πόσο εύκολα μπορεί να μπερδευτεί στη γενική πληθυντικού με τα έγγραφα; Να τους το είχαν δώσει γραμμένο με κεφαλαία; Να αρχίσουμε να τονίζουμε κάποια κεφαλαία;

Προτιμήστε:
_Directorate of Public Offerings and Supervision of Listed Companies_


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2010)

Εμένα πάλι μ' ενοχλεί αυτό το directorate που το βλέπω συνέχεια σε ελληνοαγγλικές μεταφράσεις. Τι είναι οι Διευθύνσεις για να μεταφράζονται ως Directorate;

Καλησπέρα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Τι είναι οι Διευθύνσεις για να μεταφράζονται ως Directorate;


Καλησπέρα! Αυτό που λέει κι εδώ:
a subdivision of a major government department.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εμένα πάλι μ' ενοχλεί αυτό το directorate που το βλέπω συνέχεια σε ελληνοαγγλικές μεταφράσεις. Τι είναι οι Διευθύνσεις για να μεταφράζονται ως Directorate;
> 
> Καλησπέρα!


Κάτι σαν προτεκτοράτα που έχουν αντί για λόρδους-προστάτες διευθυντές;  (Ομοίως καλησπέρα)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά το λήμμα της Wikipedia είναι αμφιβόλου ποιότητας και αναφέρεται σε πολύ συγκεκριμένα directorates εκ των οποίων μόλις ένα από αγγλόφωνη χώρα και το οποίο λέγεται έτσι επειδή διευθύνεται από Board of Directors (executive agency). Αντιθέτως, όλα τα λεξικά που κοίταξα ουδεμία αναφορά κάνουν στο directorate με τη σημασία που συζητάμε εδώ. Για εμένα, δεν είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως θα κάνω μια φιλότιμη προσπάθεια.

Λεξικά:
Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary
1 a department or organization which is responsible for one particular thing
_the Norwegian fish and game directorate | the directorate of corporate development_
2 [+ singular or plural verb] a group of directors

Compact Oxford English Dictionary
1 the board of directors of a company.
2 a section of a government department in charge of a particular activity.

Cobuild Student Dictionary for Learners of English (πολύ χαίρομαι που είναι κι αυτό στο διαδίκτυο)
1 n-count A directorate is a board of directors in a company. 
2 n-count A directorate is a part of a government department which is responsible for one particular thing. _...the Health and Safety Directorate of the EU_.

Ίδια πράγματα στα Longman, Macmillan, Oxford Dictionary of English.

Directorates στην Ελλάδα, Directorates στην Αγγλία.

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω πια για σένα!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2010)

Χαχα! Δεν ξέρω πόσο επικαιροποιημένες είναι οι πηγές που παραθέτεις, αλλά ακόμα και αυτές το παραδέχονται:

1. ότι στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες χρησιμοποείται σπάνια με την σημασία των "διευθύνσεων" του Ελληνικού δημοσίου.
2. ότι όταν χρησιμοποιείται στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες, χρησιμοποιείται για *ανεξάρτητα* τμήματα *υπό δική τους διευθυντική/εποπτική αρχή*. Αυτό δεν αρκεί για να καταλάβουμε ότι άλλο το directorate στα Αγγλικά και άλλο η Διεύθυνση στα Ελληνικά; Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η διαφορά είναι λεπτή, αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να γίνει αντιληπτή και δεκτή από τους ελληνόφωνους μεταφραστές. 

Και κάτι ακόμα: η λέξη έχει ιδιαίτερη θέση στην κοινοτική ορολογία, οπότε ας μην τα μπλέκουμε. :)


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 20, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> "Plans for the future of the internet in the US are "under seige" by powerful interests, warns the Federal Communications Commission."
> 
> Page last updated at 10:20 GMT, Friday, 11 June 2010 11:20 UK



Mayor of Mexican town shot dead after dead threats

Page last updated at 01:54 GMT, Sunday, 20 June 2010 02:54 UK


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

Από τις ειδήσεις του Alpha: Από την ώρα που το αεροπλάνο του Σεΐχη *τροχοπέδησε *στον διάδρομο...


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Από τις ειδήσεις του Alpha: Από την ώρα που το αεροπλάνο του Σεΐχη *τροχοπέδησε *στον διάδρομο...


 
Κάπως έτσι δηλαδή, με τις μπάντες;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

Την πρώτη ημέρα προβολής της, η ταινία συγκέντρωσε 41 εκατομμύρια δολάρια, γεγονός που αποδεικνύει ότι βρήκε το κοινό της όχι μόνο στα παιδιά, αλλά και στους... παλιούς θεατές της,* όσους το 1995 -οπότε προβλήθηκε η πρώτη ταινία- ήταν παιδιά και τώρα έχουν μπει στην δεύτερη δεκαετία της ζωής τους.*

Ας μας πει τώρα ο δημοσιογράφος του in.gr, από όπου αντέγραψα την είδηση, πώς είναι δυνατόν κάποιο παιδί να έχει δει μια ταινία το 1995, και τώρα 15 χρόνια μετά, να έχει μπει στη δεύτερη δεκαετία της ζωής του.

Το κλασικό πια λάθος με τις δεκαετίες: όταν κάποιος είναι π.χ. 22 χρονών, έχει μπει στην τρίτη δεκαετία της ζωής του, όχι στη δεύτερη!


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2010)

Εγώ γελάω πολύ όταν μας φέρνεις εδώ μια τέτοια «δεκαετία», γιατί λες και έρχονται και πέφτουν όλες επάνω σου. Εμένα γιατί δε με θέλουν;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

Τι να σου πω; Εμένα με κυνηγάνε, φαίνεται


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2010)

Αν είναι για τρίτη δεκαετία, δώσε και μένα, θείο!
Μεγάλη ευκαιρία: ανταλλάσσω πέντε με τρεις, θέλει κανείς;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2010)

daeman said:


> Μεγάλη ευκαιρία: ανταλλάσσω πέντε με τρεις, θέλει κανείς;


Όχι. Επόμενη ερώτηση


----------



## Earion (Jun 22, 2010)

Εννοείται πως βλέπω *Χίλιες και μια νύχτες*· το τούρκικο σίριαλ εννοώ, για όσους δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει το χαλασμό που γίνεται αυτές τις μέρες που προβάλλεται στον Αντέννα. Το απόλυτο μελό, το αρχέγονο παραμύθι, το σκληρό αρσενικό θηρευτής που πιάνεται στα δίχτυα της αγάπης, λατρεμένα στερεότυπα, «όλες τους είναι πόρνες», «αμάρτησα για το παιδί μου» και το δάκρυ κορόμηλο. Άψογο τεχνικά το γύρισμα, υψηλών προδιαγραφών παραγωγή (το μόνο ενοχλητικό σημείο η ανέμπνευστη μουσική, παρούσα με εκνευριστική συχνότητα), και το περιεχόμενο αντάξιο του τίτλου: η απαστράπτουσα μοντέρνα Τουρκία, μαγευτικές όψεις της Βασιλεύουσας, χλίδα και ντιζαϊνιά, κατασκευαστική με πρότζεκτ σε Ντουμπάι, Αλμάτι, Αστάνα, Μπακού και χιονοδρομικά στο Σεράγιεβο, εξωστρεφής επιχειρηματικότητα, όλοι σπουδαγμένοι στις Βοστώνες και στα Βερολίνα, γυναίκες αυτοδύναμες και ανεξάρτητες, ούτε υποψία θρησκευτικότητας και μαντήλας (ακόμα και στο λαϊκότερης ατμόσφαιρας σπίτι του δερματοβιομήχανου).

Στη μετάφραση έπιασα ένα δυο γλιστρήματα που εύκολα μπορούν να παραβλεφθούν (π.χ. ο μεταφραστής νόμιζε ότι το Μπέιογλου [τοπωνύμιο] είναι άνθρωπος), αλλά υπάρχει κάτι που δεν θα έπρεπε να περάσει ασχολίαστο: ένας από τους πρωταγωνιστές ξανοίγεται με το σκάφος του για βόλτα αναψυχής στη Θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά και δηλώνει ότι πέρασε τη νύχτα του στην --κατά το μεταφραστή-- *Κιναλιάδα*. Τι να είναι αυτό; Αρχαιοελληνικό τοπωνύμιο (θηλυκό) που το αναγνώρισε ο μεταφραστής κάτω από τη σημερινή τουρκική εκφορά του; Όχι. Είναι το Κίναλι Αντά, η τουρκική ονομασία για τη νήσο Πρώτη των Πριγκιποννήσων.






_Νήσος Πρώτη (Κίναλι Αντά)_


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 22, 2010)

Earion! Είσαι ένας από "μας"! Θα σου πω λοιπόν το μικρό (καθόλου) μυστικό: όλα τα επεισόδια υπάρχουν στο youtube χωρισμένα σε δεκάλεπτα. Προσπαθώ να βλέπω τρία τη μέρα αλλά αυτό το 8ωρο εργασίας μες τη μέση μου τα χαλάει όλα... ;-D


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2010)

Ρε παιδιά, εμένα γιατί δε με λέτε τίποτα, ε, ε; Χαμπάρι δεν έχω πάρει περί σειράς!


----------



## Earion (Jun 22, 2010)

Δηλαδή σου ξέφυγε αυτό;





_Χίλιες και Μια Νύχτες (τούρκικο σίριαλ)_


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2010)

Ναι. Να πω σιχτίρ ή θα με κόψει η λογοκρισία;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Δεν έχω και δεν θέλω σιλικονούχους φίλους *
> 
> Είδα κι εγώ ένα ενδιαφέρον σκακιστικό και οικονομικό άρθρο (Οι Grandmasters και η παγκόσμια ανάπτυξη) στο _Κέρδος_, γραμμένο από έναν τέως σκακιστή κορυφής και νυν οικονομολόγο, καθηγητή κλπ και κάθισα να το διαβάσω με την ησυχία μου, αλλά ...τσουπ! Νάτες πάλι οι σιλικόνες στην υπηρεσία της πληροφορικής, της επιστήμης και της τεχνολογίας.
> 
> ...



Εσύ τα λες, αλλά ποιος σ' ακούει; Καταρχάς η είδηση:In one of the latest studies, scientists found that some varieties of beer contain large amounts of silicon, a nutrient that helps strengthen bones. Although the study didn't specifically test the health effects of a cold frothy pint, the findings suggest that moderate beer drinking might help reduce the risk of osteoporosis and other diseases.
​Και πώς την κατάλαβε ο δημοσιογράφος της Espresso (μπορεί να την αντέγραψε από άλλο ελληνικό έντυπο, δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάξω τώρα):





​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2010)

Ε, τουλάχιστον είναι «διατροφική» η σιλικόνη... Μπλιάχ!

Για να μην πιάσω την άκλιτη Καλιφόρνια (αλλά τις μπίρες εκεί, με (γ)ιώτα, κανονικά...).


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 23, 2010)

Μερικές γκάφες φαίνεται ότι είναι διεθνούς επιπέδου. Είχα δει κάποτε στα _Νέα_ να γράφουν ότι ο Τομ Κρουζ είχε παίξει έναν κτηνίατρο στο _Γεννημένος την 4η Ιουλίου_, ενώ ήταν άλλου είδους vet, βετεράνος στρατιώτης. Και τώρα έπεσα στο παρακάτω:

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/subtitle-companies-are-not-all-the-same.html



> In 2007, the newspaper The Australian explored some of the "translation bloopers" if you will, that were found in subtitles that were translated by discount companies in Asia. A TV program with subtitles had, "she died in a freak rugby accident" translated to, "she died in a rugby match for people with deformities". In one movie, the line, "Jim is a Vietnam vet," was subtitled as, "Jim is veterinarian from Vietnam".



Εμπρός, της Γης οι κολασμένοι υποτιτλιστές.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2010)

Από τον σημερινό Ταχυδρόμο. 






Ας περιμένουμε τώρα να δούμε και το Νιου Γιορκ, το Παρί και πώς την είπαμε την πρωτεύουσα της Αυστρίας; Α, ναι, Βιν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2010)

Μα δεν λέγεται Γκρουζία η χώρα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2010)

Α, ναι, σωστά. Και το Παρί είναι πρωτεύουσα της Φρανς.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2010)

Άντε βρε, και στο Άθενς, το Παϊρέους, το Θεσσαλονάικι και το Χεράκλιον με το καλό! 

Παρεμπ, αυτή η _σωματοδομή_ - με τα πάμπολλα ευρήματα και σε κείμενα από ΤΕΦΑΑ - μόνο σε μένα χτυπάει σαν αγγλισμός (body structure); Δεν μας έκανε η σωματική διάπλαση ή ο σωματότυπος ή μήπως φταίω εγώ που δεν παρακολουθώ τις εξελίξεις;


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2010)

Στο περιοδικό της Ολυμπιακής Olympic Air (αυτό μεταφράζεται άραγε ολυμπιακός αήρ; ), σε άρθρο για τις ομορφιές της Ρώμης, το οποίο, όπως και όλο το περιοδικό, έμοιαζε σαν να έχει περάσει από αυτόματο αγγλοελληνικό μεταφραστήρι, (τα αγγλικά διαβαζονταν, τα ελληνικά, όσα ήταν ελληνικά κι όχι ανορθόγραφες λατινογραμμένες λέξεις, όχι), εντούτοις οι "αρθρογράφοι" της ξεπατικούρας ήταν Έλληνες κι είχαν βάλει τα ονόματά τους φαρδιά- πλατιά:

_Στο εστιατόριο αυτό μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε εξαιρετική ρωμάνικη κουζίνα. _

Μαγειρεμένη από τους ίδιους τους Ρωμάνους


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2010)

Η είδηση για κάποιον επικίνδυνο δραπέτη εδώ μας λέει ότι:
Paden is banned from associating with children unless they are unaccompanied by an adult 21 and upwards.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό θέλει κι αυτός, να είναι ασυνόδευτοι οι ανήλικοι.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 28, 2010)

"*Παντρεύτηκε* τη σύντροφό της η Ισλανδή πρωθυπουργός"


----------



## sarant (Jun 28, 2010)

Νόμιζα ότι το παντρεύομαι σημαίνει απλώς "συνάπτω νόμιμο γάμο" και ότι η χρήση του ρήματος έχει εδώ και μερικούς αιώνες επεκταθεί και στους άντρες, όπως λέει και το ΛΚΝ. Κι εγώ παντρεμένος είμαι -με γυναίκα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 28, 2010)

Κι εγώ δεν κατάλαβα πού είναι η γκάφα. Δηλαδή, τι θα έπρεπε να λέει; Νυμφεύθηκε;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 28, 2010)

Ναι, νυμφεύθηκε. Όταν το όλο νόημα της είδησης είναι ο γάμος μεταξύ δύο γυναικών, είναι άκυρο να λέει "παντρεύτηκε".


----------



## sarant (Jun 28, 2010)

Lexoplast said:


> Ναι, νυμφεύθηκε. Όταν το όλο νόημα της είδησης είναι ο γάμος μεταξύ δύο γυναικών, είναι άκυρο να λέει "παντρεύτηκε".



Για να καταλάβω: αν και μπορούμε να λέμε "Ο Νίκος παντρεύτηκε την Αγγελική", είναι άκυρο να λέμε "η Μαρία παντρεύτηκε την Αγγελική", αυτό εννοείς;


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2010)

Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί ότι οι συντάκτες της είδησης θα μπορούσαν να βάλουν σ' αυτή την περίπτωση _νυμφεύθηκε_, κλείνοντας το μάτι στους αναγνώστες. Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι λάθος, αλλά είναι απολεσθείσα ευκαιρία. Στο Βήμα, όπου το διάβασα εγώ, είχε για τίτλο

Πρωθυπουργός της Ισλανδίας
Ήλθε εις γάμου κοινωνία με τη σύντροφό της

Τη σύντροφό της παντρεύτηκε την Κυριακή η πρωθυπουργός της Ισλανδίας Γιοχάνα Σιγκουρνταρνότιρ, την ίδια ημέρα που τέθηκε σε ισχύ ο νόμος που νομιμοποιεί τους γάμους μεταξύ προσώπων του ιδίου φύλου.​
Η πρωθυπουργός, όπως πάντα, με παντελόνι. Πρέπει να φτάσεις στο κτητικό «της» για να αρχίσεις να μπαίνεις στο νόημα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 28, 2010)

sarant said:


> Για να καταλάβω: αν και μπορούμε να λέμε "Ο Νίκος παντρεύτηκε την Αγγελική", είναι άκυρο να λέμε "η Μαρία παντρεύτηκε την Αγγελική", αυτό εννοείς;



Αν κάποιος πει "Ο Νίκος παντρεύτηκε την Αγγελική", δεν θα κάτσω να τον διορθώσω. Μπορεί να μου ξεφύγει και να το πω κι εγώ κάποια φορά. Για τη συγκεκριμένη είδηση όμως, ισχύει αυτό που έγραψε ο Nickel. Γενικότερα, σε έναν ιδανικό κόσμο, θα ήθελα να αντιλαμβανόμαστε την ετυμολογία και την κυριολεκτική έννοια όλων των λέξεων που λέμε, γιατί πιστεύω πως έτσι θα προλαμβάνονταν πολλά λάθη (ακόμη κι αυτά που, αφού τα κάνουμε όλοι, παύουν να είναι λάθη).


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Η πρωθυπουργός, όπως πάντα, με παντελόνι. Πρέπει να φτάσεις στο κτητικό «της» για να αρχίσεις να μπαίνεις στο νόημα.


μήπως θέλεις να πεις η σύντροφος, παρόλο που υπάρχει η συντρόφισσα;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...
> 
> Πρωθυπουργός της Ισλανδίας
> Ήλθε εις γάμου κοινωνία με τη σύντροφό της
> ...




Όπου η καλή εφημερίδα έφαγε ένα προφανέστατο "τ" από το επώνυμο της πρωθυπουργού, το οποίο δεν παρέλειψε στην περίπτωση της καλής της.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2010)

Άρχισα να βλέπω αυτό το τούρκικο σήριαλ στον Αντένα (για εξάσκηση, καλέ!) και παρατηρώ συχνά λάθη. Όχι απαραίτητα αστεία, αλλά π.χ. έχει γίνει ολόκληρο θέμα που η κοπελιά μιλάει στον καλό της στον πληθυντικό, εκείνος της λέει να του μιλάει στον ενικό, του μιλάει, αλλά ο υπότιτλος πάλι «εσείς» γράφει...

Εντωμεταξύ όλοι αυτοί οι όμορφοι, έξυπνοι, μορφωμένοι Τούρκοι πού στο καλό ήταν κρυμμένοι όταν πήγα εγώ στην Τουρκία, ε; Λέτε να φταίει που έχω καιρό να πάω και έχω μείνει πίσω;


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2010)

Όλοι αυτοί οι Τούρκοι κυκλοφορούν κυρίως στο σαλέ τους στην Ελβετία, γι' αυτό δεν τους έχεις πετύχει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2010)

Είναι προφανές ότι η μετάφραση έχει γίνει μέσω Αγγλικών, όπως γίνεται για τις άλλες γλώσσες στον υποτιτλισμό. Μπορεί να κάνουν εξαίρεση μόνο στα Γαλλικά.


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2010)

Πού βρίσκονται αυτοί οι Τούρκοι; Αντί για άλλη απάντηση, διάβασε την τελευταία παράγραφο: 

*Ο ιδιωτικός ντετέκτιβ Ρεμζί Ουνάλ είναι πρώην πιλότος της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας και νιώθει σαν τον Φίλιπ Μάρλοου, στο θρίλερ του τούρκου συγγραφέα Τζελίλ Οκέρ 
​*
Ο τούρκος συγγραφέας Τζελίλ Οκέρ (1952), μετά _Το πτώμα με τα ποδοσφαιρικά παπούτσια_, εμφανίζεται με ένα καινούργιο μυθιστόρημα με τον ίδιο ήρωα, τον ιδιωτικό ντετέκτιβ Ρεμζί Ουνάλ, πρώην πιλότο της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας, ο οποίος νιώθει σαν τον Φίλιπ Μάρλοου: φοράει καμπαρντίνα, αυτοσαρκάζεται, λέγοντας ότι είναι ανίκανος να προσγειώσει ακόμη και ένα αεροσκάφος Τσέσνα στον εξομοιωτή πτήσης του υπολογιστή του, αλλά αντί για ουίσκι πίνει καφέ και τσάι.​
Καθώς περιμένει τους πελάτες που δεν έρχονται, δέχεται ένα τηλεφώνημα: ένας χρηματιστής, ο Σουχά Ζενγκίν, του αναθέτει μια δουλειά. Πρέπει να παρακολουθήσει μια υπάλληλο της εταιρείας του, τη Ζεϊνέπ Καντί. Όταν εκείνη πυροβολείται εν ψυχρώ στη μέση του δρόμου, ο ήρωας αρχίζει έρευνα, πότε οδηγώντας το αμάξι του, πότε παρακολουθώντας υπόπτους και πότε χτυπώντας πόρτες. Τελικά, αφού μπει στα άδυτα της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας, μαθαίνει ότι εκεί στήνονται ποικίλα παιχνίδια. Ποιος σκότωσε τη νεαρή γυναίκα και γιατί; Το έγκλημα έγινε από ζήλια, από εκδίκηση ή από συμφέρον; Βασικοί ύποπτοι είναι ο χρηματιστής, η αινιγματική σύζυγός του, η φίλη του θύματος Γιλντίζ Τουρανλί και ένας άλλος ιδιωτικός ντετέκτιβ, ονόματι Τουντς Κιμπάρ.​
*Το μυθιστόρημα έχει ενδιαφέρον. Είναι έξοχη η περιπλάνηση στους δρόμους της Κωνσταντινούπολης υπό βροχήν, καθώς και οι αναφορές στα κεντρικά σημεία της πόλης, λ.χ. στην πλατεία Ταξίμ και στις ακτές του Βοσπόρου. Ο αναγνώστης μέσα από τις περιγραφές του αφηγητή διαπιστώνει ότι η Πόλη είναι καθαρά ευρωπαϊκών προδιαγραφών, με τις τράπεζες, τα ΑΤΜ, τα πολυτελή ξενοδοχεία της, τα πορνό και τα λαϊφστάιλ περιοδικά στα περίπτερα. Οι κάτοικοί της-- αυτοί που μας δείχνει ο Οκέρ--, συν τοις άλλοις, έχουν στη βιβλιοθήκη τους την εγκυκλοπαίδεια Μπριτάνικα, διαβάζουν βιβλία Ψυχολογίας, καπνίζουν Gauloises, τρώνε χάμπουργκερ, πίνουν κόκα-κόλα και ανήκουν σε μια κοινωνία που δεν σχετίζεται με τον ισλαμισμό, τη μαντίλα και άλλα τέτοια. Μάλιστα το θύμα είχε σπουδάσει στην Αγγλία, όπου έκανε το μάστερ της.*​​





Η πλατεία Ταξίμ --και μάλιστα υπό βροχή-- είναι ένας
από τους χώρους δράσης του μυθιστορήματος του Οκέρ

Το ΒΗΜΑ Κυριακή 4 Ιουλίου 2010


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2010)

Earion said:


> *[...] Οι κάτοικοί της-- αυτοί που μας δείχνει ο Οκέρ--, συν τοις άλλοις, έχουν στη βιβλιοθήκη τους την εγκυκλοπαίδεια Μπριτάνικα, διαβάζουν βιβλία Ψυχολογίας [...]*​


Καλημέρα. Εντάξει είναι αυτοί. Δεν έχουν περάσει ακόμα στο αρρωστημένο επίπεδο που έχεις την Μπριτάνικα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, διότι τη χρησιμοποιείς και την ανανεώνεις, οπότε θέλεις να απαλλαγείς από την έντυπη για να κάνεις χώρο στα ράφια, μη στοιβάζεις διπλοσειρές τα βιβλία — αλλά κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρεται για την έντυπη. Μα κανένας πια δε στολίζει ράφια σ' αυτή τη χώρα;

(Έμμεση αγγελία διάθεσης αγγλικής Μπριτάνικα, σε χρώμα καφέ δερματί, πρώτης τάξης για γέμισμα νεοαποκτηθείσας βιβλιοθήκης.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Έμμεση αγγελία διάθεσης αγγλικής Μπριτάνικα, σε χρώμα καφέ δερματί, πρώτης τάξης για γέμισμα νεοαποκτηθείσας βιβλιοθήκης.)



Δυστυχώς κοιτάζω να ξεφορτωθώ και τη δική μας Μπριτάνικα, αλλά η μητέρα μου αντιστέκεται σθεναρά γιατί της στολίζει το ράφι. Όταν της εξηγώ ότι αναφέρεται στην ΕΣΣΔ και δεν έχει κουβέντα για το διαδίκτυο δε με καταλαβαίνει. 

Όσο για τους Τούρκους του μυθιστορήματος, δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι, κι ίσως για τον μέσο Τούρκο ο συγγραφέας να είναι περίπου σαν τους δικούς μας συγγραφείς που περιγράφουν μόνο τη γειτονιά τους.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jul 5, 2010)

Κατασκήνωση για μπότες; Χμ.

Αποσπάσματα από μεταφρασμένο άρθρο του Newsweek στο blog http://gf1957.wordpress.com/

gf1957.wordpress.com/2009/08/17/σεξουαλικά-εγκλήματα-και-παράπλευρε/

...Για μια σειρά τεχνικών βιασμών, αυτή φυλακίσθηκε για ένα χρόνο, στην κρατική φυλακή, την κρατική φυλακή για γυναίκες, μια κατασκήνωση για μπότες. “Ήμουν εκεί μέσα μαζί με ανθρώπους που είχαν σκοτώσει ανθρώπους, είναι τρελό”, λέει αυτή.

...Όχι λιγότερες από 29 πολιτείες χρειάστηκαν αρχείο για έφηβους που είχαν συναινετικό σεξ με άλλους έφηβους. Και 32 πολιτείες κατέγραψαν [αρχειοθέτησαν] χαραγμένους επιδειξίες [flashers] και χαραγμένους[streakers. Μάλλον εννοεί με τατουάζ, εξήγηση blogger].

...Η δημοσιοποίηση των παραβατών του σεξ τους καθιστά περισσότερο ευάλωτους στη δημόσια επαγρύπνηση. Για παράδειγμα, τον Απρίλιο του 2006, ένας από αυτούς που επαγρυπνούσαν [vigilant] πυροβόλησε και σκότωσε δυο παραβάτες του σεξ στο Maine αφού βρήκε τις διευθύνσεις τους στο δημόσιο αρχείο [registry].

...Κανένα τέταρτο. Σ΄ όλο το έθνος, η τάση είναι η συνέχιση της αυστηροποίησης.
[No quarter, το πιάσατε; FSB]

Έχω ακούσει για κοιμητήρια κατοικιδίων ζώων, όμως τις κατασκηνώσεις για μπότες δεν τις ήξερα. Τι σου είναι αυτοί οι Αμερικανοί ρε παιδί μου!


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2010)

Όλο το κείμενο είναι μπουμπούκι, δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα!


----------



## StellaP (Jul 8, 2010)

Η νεοαφιχθείσα ψηφιακή τηλεόραση εκτός από τζαμάτη εικόνα παρέχει και διάφορες πληροφορίες όπως τι βλέπουμε αυτή τη στιγμή, τι θα δούμε σε λίγο κ.ά.
Αυτές τις πληροφορίες θα τις δούμε στα ελληνικά π.χ. Οι μεγάλοι σταρ του Χόλυγουντ, Οι καλύτεροι σκηνοθέτες, Ποδόσφαιρο κλπ.
Θα τις δούμε στα ελληνικά αλλά με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες -αν και απευθύνεται σε έλληνες τηλεθεατές- π.χ. Mesimerianο express, Stin kouzina me tin Befa(Βέφα), Konstantinos' and Eleni's, Poly Mpla Mpla (Πολύ μπλα μπλα) κλπ.
Θα τις δούμε-για ανεξήγητους λόγους- και σε μετάφραση π.χ.
-Gossip at noon (Κους κους το μεσημερι)
-Family Girls (Κορίτσια για σπίτι)
-Coffee of Happiness (Το Καφέ της Χαράς)
-Choice bit οf skirt - Μπουκιά και Συγχώριο
-I will see you in the ship (Θα σε δω στο πλοίο)
-Central News (Κεντρικό Δελτίο Ειδήσεων).


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2010)

Αυτό το coffee of happiness είναι της κατηγορίας τι πίνεις και δε μας δίνεις;


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

Στη Λέσχη ο Φαροφύλακας έχει ανεβάσει και κουίζ, αλλά να πάτε εκεί να δείτε τα σχόλια και τις λύσεις.


Ένα από τα εξτράκια τού ψηφιακού σήματος είναι πως όταν αλλάζεις κανάλι εμφανίζεται το όνομα τής εκπομπής που παίζει καθώς και αυτής που έπεται. Κι αληθινά μού φαίνεται αστείο, έως και γελοίο, το ότι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια γράφουν τα ονόματα των εκπομπών στα... Αγγλικά.  Και δεν εννοώ στο αγγλικό αλφάβητο παρά κανονικά μεταφρασμένα στα Αγγλικά και μάλιστα αρκετά ελεύθερα! Ελληνικά κανάλια, ελληνικές εκπομπές, Έλληνες τηλεθεατές αλλά για κάποιον μυστικιστικό λόγο που ίσως μια μέρα μάς αποκαλυφθεί, πρέπει να επικοινωνούμε τις πληροφορίες στα Αγγλικά!

Το θέμα σίγουρα δεν είναι τεχνικό διότι η ΕΡΤ καθώς και το ΡΙΚ εμφανίζουν τους τίτλους των εκπομπών σε περήφανα ελληνικά κεφαλαία.

Είπα λοιπόν να το κάνω κουίζ εδώ στην Λέσχη και ιδού σας παρουσιάζουν ορισμένους τίτλους εκπομπών, όπως διαλέγουν να μας τις εμφανίζουν τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια μέσω digea. Πρόκειται αποκλειστικά για ελληνικές εκπομπές και γκεστ σταρ μια ελληνική ταινία. Μπορείτε να μαντέψετε;


Society Mega
Wonderful world
Starving agents
Watch them
Too much talking
Noon express
Coffee of happiness
I love you – You love me
How clean is your house?
Greek madness
Kitchen nightmares
Greece you are talented
Unexplained
Choice bit of skirt
Dreamcatcher
Thimios messed it up
My dear enemy
Who wants to marry my son
Family hurts
Just in time
The package
Yellow papers
Dirty talk
In the nick of time

τελικώς η τηλεόραση δεν είναι για κλάματα! είναι για γέλια. ​


----------



## StellaP (Jul 8, 2010)

Χαχαχαχα! Η δική μου συλλογή είναι μικρότερη και μόνο από δύο μέρες γιατί εγώ παραμόνευα μπροστά την τηλεόραση χθες και σήμερα που ο καιρός δεν σηκώνει μπάνιο στην θάλασσα(πρωϊνή θερμοκρασία στη Λεπτοκαρυά Πιερίας 21 βαθμοί Κελσίου).
Το καλύτερο είναι το Coffee of Happiness, αλλά μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει το choice bit of skirt γιατί ειδικά αυτό αδυνατώ να το καταλάβω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

StellaP said:


> μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει το choice bit of skirt γιατί ειδικά αυτό αδυνατώ να το καταλάβω.


Αυτό είναι το πιο εύστοχο. Σημαίνει «είναι και πρώτο γκομενάκι».
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bit+of+skirt



Πώς είπατε; Η εκπομπή «Μπουκιά και συχώριο» είναι μαγειρική;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2010)

Μήπως εννοεί αυτό;
Skirt steak is an inexpensive cut of beef taken from the diaphragm muscle. It comes in long, narrow strips about 3/4 lb. each. The grain runs across the narrow side and so for serving the steak should be cut into serving-size pieces with the grain so that it can then be cut into bites against the grain." Since it is one of the less tender cuts of beef, skirt steak is usually marinated and sometimes pounded before cooking. This steak is the meat of choice for making fajitas. Skirt steak is also known as the “butcher steak” because it’s rarely found on meat counters—the butcher takes this one home.

Πλάκα κάνω, βέβαια. Αυτός που το έγραψε προφανώς εννοούσε ότι κάποια γυναίκα είναι "μπουκιά και συχώριο", αλλά ξέχασε ότι είναι εκπομπή μαγειρικής.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

Ο δρόμος της μετάφρασης Μαγειρικής είναι στρωμένος με παγίδες, ως γνωστόν. Κι οι θεατές των εκπομπών μαγειρικής, δεν ψυχαγωγούνται μόνο, αλλά παίρνουν και ιδέες για συνταγές. Πριν από λίγο έβλεπα στη ΝΕΤ μια εκπομπή μαγειρικής, όπου μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά αλίευσα τα εξής:

1) Τα ταπεινά κρεμμυδάκια στιφάδου, τα shallots, σύμφωνα με τη Magenta που τα αποδίδει "κρόμμυον το ασκαλώνιον", μεταφράστηκαν ως *ασκαλώνια*. Η Magenta γράφει και "εσαλότ" που είναι επίσης καθιερωμένη απόδοση, αλλά η μεταφράστρια ούτε αυτό αναγνώρισε.

2) Δεν κατάλαβε ότι είναι αδύνατο να κάνεις *γαρίδες γεμιστές με αβοκάντο,* όπως απέδωσε το *shrimp-stuffed avocados*, δηλαδή ακριβώς το αντίστροφο.

3) Δεν ήξερε τι είναι το *buttermilk*, δηλαδή το ξινόγαλο, και το απέδωσε βουτυρόγαλα, πάλι σύμφωνα με τη Magenta. Ας πάει, λοιπόν, στο σουπερμάρκετ, κι ας ψάξει στα ράφια για βουτυρόγαλα. Τζίφος!

4) Το ότι το "one scoop of ice-cream" είναι καθιερωμένο να το λέμε "μια μπάλα παγωτό" και όχι "μια κουταλιά παγωτό", είναι ψιλά γράμματα.

Το έχουμε ξαναδεί και σε άλλους τομείς (π.χ. οικονομικές, νομικές ή ιατρικές μεταφράσεις), όταν ο μεταφραστής "όλα τα σφάζει, όλα τα μαχαιρώνει", το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να είναι από απλώς κακό μέχρι κωμικοτραγικό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2010)

Στην ιατρική ή τη νομική μετάφραση, ή άλλες μεταφράσεις υψηλής εξειδίκευσης, θα δει το λάθος μόνο ο ειδικός και θα γελάσει. Βάλε όμως εμένα να σου μεταφράσω συνταγές, όπου _όλες_ οι γυναίκες ξέρουν το σωστό, και _όλες_ οι γυναίκες θα ξεραθούν στα γέλια. Βάλε με να σου μεταφράσω για αυτοκίνητα, και θα έρθουν οι άντρες να γελάνε μαζί με τις γυναίκες. Αλλά:


Alexandra said:


> 2) Δεν κατάλαβε ότι είναι αδύνατο να κάνεις *γαρίδες γεμιστές με αβοκάντο,* όπως απέδωσε το *shrimp-stuffed avocados*, δηλαδή ακριβώς το αντίστροφο.



Διάβολε, αν δεν έχεις φάει, τουλάχιστον μία φορά, αβοκάντο με γαρίδες, δεν έχεις ζήσει... (ΟΚ, μιλάει ο τρελός γαριδοφάγος μέσα μου.)


Με την ευκαιρία:
Θέλει σουλούπωμα αυτό το νηματίδιο, να καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι.
Και φτιάξε ένα νήμα για τα shallots, να τα μάθουμε κι αυτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Βάλε όμως εμένα να σου μεταφράσω συνταγές, όπου _όλες_ οι γυναίκες ξέρουν το σωστό, και _όλες_ οι γυναίκες θα ξεραθούν στα γέλια.


Όχι _όλες _οι γυναίκες, ίσως οι περισσότερες από τις παλιές. Αν η μεταφράστρια είναι πολύ νεαρής ηλικίας ή ανήκει σ' αυτές που αποκηρύσσουν τη μαγειρική ως σκλαβιά, είναι εξίσου ακατάλληλη με οποιονδήποτε άντρα για να μεταφράζει συνταγές. Από την άλλη έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο ψαγμένος μεταφραστής μάλλον θα ρωτήσει και κανέναν άλλον τι είναι το shallot, πριν το αποδώσει... ασκαλώνιον.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2010)

Καλημσπέρα.
(=καλημέρα μου και καλησπέρα σας 

Και η Κυρά του Ασκαλώνιου*; 





*Καλά, καλά, Shalott! ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία που έγινε η επέκταση του νήματος για το *ξινόγαλα*, με εικονογράφηση, να ξαναματαπούμε ότι τα *ξινός* και *όξινος* (από το _όξος_ «ξίδι» + -_ινος_) γράφονται με -*ι*-, όπως: _ξίδι, λαδόξιδο, όξινη βροχή, ξινίλες, ξινίζω, ξινόγλυκος_ κ.ο.κ., αλλά *οξύγαλα* (_οξυ_- + γάλα), όπως _οξυγόνο_. Διότι, στην εικονογράφηση, δεν μας τα λένε καλά:






Με την ίδια ευκαιρία, τα *dairy products*, τα προϊόντα του γάλακτος, είναι _*γαλακτοκομικά* προϊόντα_. Όπως: _ανθοκομικός, βουτυροκομικός, βρεφοκομικός, δασοκομικός, κηποκομικός, μελισσοκομικός, τυροκομικός_ κ.ά. Γιατί μερικές χιλιάδες *_γαλακτομικά_ είναι πολλά. Ή μήπως είναι απλολογία κι αυτό;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γιατί μερικές χιλιάδες *_γαλακτομικά_ είναι πολλά. Ή μήπως είναι απλολογία κι αυτό;


Είναι σαν τα *περιβαντολογικά και τους *περιβαντολόγους.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2010)

Συγκροτεί τον «ουλαμό των γκρεμιστών», που (με την ευκαιρία τής υστέρησης της αστικής ολοκλήρωσης του θεσμικού εποικοδομήματος από την πατερναλιστική απολυτότητα στην εξαντικειμενισμένη αγοραία τυχαιότητα, ή έστω αναγκαιότητα) αποδομεί όλο το κοινωνικό κεκτημένο και υποβαθμίζει πολυτρόπως το ανθρώπινο κεφάλαιο.

Μάνα μου, μ' έχασες!

Αν έχει κάνει λάθος; Ξέρω κι εγώ; Θα σας γελάσω.

http://www.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.home&id=184260


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Συγκροτεί τον «ουλαμό των γκρεμιστών», που (με την ευκαιρία τής υστέρησης της αστικής ολοκλήρωσης του θεσμικού εποικοδομήματος από την πατερναλιστική απολυτότητα στην εξαντικειμενισμένη αγοραία τυχαιότητα, ή έστω αναγκαιότητα) αποδομεί όλο το κοινωνικό κεκτημένο και υποβαθμίζει πολυτρόπως το ανθρώπινο κεφάλαιο.
> http://www.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.home&id=184260



Κοτζάμ καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και θέλεις να γίνεται κατανοητός από εσένα, κοινέ θνητέ; εκεί, θα διαβάσεις ολόκληρη παράγραφο χωρίς αντικείμενο, να αναρωτιέσαι για τι πράμα μιλάει, και θα σου πετάει πέντε -ισμούς και τρεις -οτητες μαζί, δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις εντός δευτερευόντων προτάσεων και κάθε δεύτερη λέξη θα την έχει αντικαταστήσει από δύσκολη συνώνυμή της, έτσι, για να μάθεις αναγνώστη που κάθεσαι και τον διαβάζεις. 

Όλο το κείμενο είναι περιβόλι, πάντως. Η "σύνολη αριστερά" είναι η συνολική, το σύνολο της αριστεράς ή κάτι άλλο;  Τα αυτοποιητικά συστήματα είναι σοφτγουερ για την γραφή ποιημάτων;  Ας αδράξω την ευκαιρία της αποτροπής...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Συγκροτεί τον «ουλαμό των γκρεμιστών», που (με την ευκαιρία τής υστέρησης *1* της αστικής ολοκλήρωσης *2* του θεσμικού εποικοδομήματος *3* από την πατερναλιστική απολυτότητα στην εξαντικειμενισμένη αγοραία τυχαιότητα, ή έστω αναγκαιότητα) αποδομεί όλο το κοινωνικό κεκτημένο και υποβαθμίζει πολυτρόπως το ανθρώπινο κεφάλαιο.


Ωραιότατο παράδειγμα με τις γενικές στη σειρά (τα επίθετα δεν τα μέτρησα, είδατε τι καλή που είμαι; ) για τους μαθητές μου, που τους λέω ότι πάνω από δύο στη σειρά καλύτερα να εξοβελίζονται στο πυρ το εξώτερον


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2010)

*Le dieu du carnage > Ο θεός του καρνάγιου.*

Περισσότερα, στου συνονόματου.

Α ρε, metaphraste macellaire.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2010)

Γράφει ο Πρετεντέρης στα σημερινά Νέα:
ΜΟΛΙΣ ΧΘΕΣ, ας πούµε, ο «Ριζοσπάστης» έγραφε χωρίς να ιδρώνει ότι «η δηµοσιογραφία δεν είναι άλλο από την έκφραση των συµφερόντων του κεφαλαίου», άλλη µια άσκηση βλακείας που δεν συνοδεύεται ούτε από ένα ίχνος ντροπής!​Πάω να εκνευριστώ, αλλά το διαδίκτυο επιτρέπει να διπλοτσεκάρουμε τα πράγματα. Αυτό που εγώ βρίσκω στον Ριζοσπάστη λέει:
_Αλλά τι σχέση έχει με αυτό η δημοσιογραφία που δηλώνει την έκπληκτη;_
Έχει και παραέχει. *Γιατί αυτή η δημοσιογραφία δεν είναι άλλο από έκφραση των συμφερόντων του κεφαλαίου.* Αφού έκαναν ό,τι μπορούσαν για να περάσει το μνημόνιο στις συνειδήσεις ως ιστορική ανάγκη που προκύπτει από την ατομική κακοδιαχείριση, τώρα κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν για να γίνουν τα θύματα και υπερασπιστές του.​
Να επισημάνω ότι η φράση «η δημοσιογραφία» έχει εδώ τεράστια διαφορά από τη φράση «αυτή η δημοσιογραφία»; Να επισημάνω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι φιλόλογος για να το ξέρεις αυτό; Να πω πόσο εκνευρίζομαι όταν με κάνουν συνήγορο του Ριζοσπάστη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2010)

Σχετικά με τις σημερινές πρετεντερίες και την ιερή αγανάκτησή του επειδή μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνεται τέτοιου είδους κριτική στον τύπο, θα θυμίσω απλώς ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου βιβλία και έναν από τους απόλυτους «δημοσιογραφικούς στόχους» στην ιστορία μιας άλλης χώρας...
Υποθέτω ότι όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα ασκείται κριτική στη δημοσιογραφία του ποπού, αλλά παντού στον κόσμο. Υποθέτω επίσης ότι οι αριστοκράτες της πένας, όπως αναμφισβήτητα θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους κάποιοι, δεν θα θεωρούν ομότεχνούς τους όσους δεν περνάνε από την δική τους, ατομική κρησάρα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2010)

Μπράβο, Δόκτορα!
Kαι την εξαιρετική ταινία του Σλέντορφ μαζί με τη Μαργαρίτα φον Τρότα
Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum oder: Wie Gewalt entstehen und wohin sie führen kann / The Lost Honor of Katarina Bloom / Η χαμένη τιμή της Κατερίνας Μπλουμ.





 
Αλλά για θερινό προτιμώ την Πρώτη Σελίδα (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0021890/, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0032599/, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071524/). 

Το ριμέικ του Χοκς με τον Κάρι Γκραντ δεν υπόκειται πια στους νόμους περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και μπορείτε να το δείτε και να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ξεκινάει με την εξής δήλωση:
It all happened in the 'Dark Ages' of the newspaper game -- when to a reporter 'getting that story' justified anything short of murder.
Incidentally you will see in this picture no resemblance to the men and women of the press today.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 21, 2010)

daeman said:


> Το ριμέικ του Χοκς με τον Κάρι Γκραντ δεν υπόκειται πια στους νόμους περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και μπορείτε να το δείτε...



παρατήρηση του γνωστού σπαστικού σχολαστικού της γειτονιάς:):

"δεν υπόκειται πια στους περιορισμούς (χρήσεως) που επιβάλλουν οι διατάξεις περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας". 

Στις διατάξεις εξακολουθεί να υπόκειται. Βάσει αυτών απελευθερώνεται η χρήση του φιλμ.[Σόρρυ αγαπητέ Δαεμάνε]


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2010)

Στο έκτο μου ποστ στη Λεξιλογία το πρωτοέγραψα: Πρέπει να προσέχω πολύ τι γράφω εδώ μέσα.
Αλλά ξέρεις τώρα: ζέστη, κούραση, απογευματινή ραστώνη και θερινή χαλαρότητα.
Ευχαριστώ, Ρογήρε. :)


----------



## sarant (Jul 27, 2010)

Από τον σημερινό Μιχαηλίδη. Κάποια τηλεοπτική εκπομπή στην Αγγλία παρακολούθησε έναν δημοφιλή παρουσιαστή που μετακινείται με το ποδήλατο _και κατέγραψε με τον φωτογραφικό της φακό όχι λίγες παραβάσεις του κώδικα οδικής κυκλοφορίας, όπως παραβίαση του «κόκκινου», «ανάβαση» στα πεζοδρόμια, μη σεβασμός στις λεγόμενες «ζέμπρα διαβάσεις» των πεζών, χρήση κινητού τηλεφώνου εν κινήσει και άλλα πολλά. _

Πολλά θα έβρισκε κανείς αυστηρός να σχολιάσει (π.χ. τα εισαγωγικά στο κόκκινο), αλλά με ενδιαφέρει ο μη σεβασμός -θα το διορθώνατε; και πώς; 

(Εκτός αυτού τις *λεγόμενες* "ζέμπρα διαβάσεις" κανείς δεν νομίζω να τις *λέει* έτσι' οι έλληνες του Λονδίνου, απ' όσο ξέρω, τις λένε "ζέμπρες" σκέτες, οι δε άλλοι "διαβάσεις πεζών". Ή όχι;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2010)

Καλά, το αριστούργημα είναι οι «ζέμπρα διαβάσεις». Αλλά εσύ επιμένεις στα δύσκολα. 

Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ο «σεβασμός σε κάτι» είναι το ίδιο με την τήρησή του. Ο «σεβασμός στους νόμους» δεν διαφέρει από τη «συμμόρφωση με τους νόμους» ή την «τήρηση των νόμων». Δεν θα έλεγα, ωστόσο, «τήρηση των θεσμών»· θα προτιμούσα «σεβασμό στους θεσμούς». Τι κάνουμε όμως με τις διαβάσεις; Δεν λέμε «τήρηση των διαβάσεων» και δεν με ενθουσιάζει ο «σεβασμός στις διαβάσεις». Ας μην καταφύγουμε σε διατύπωση του είδους «η παραβίαση / η μη τήρηση του νόμου για τις διαβάσεις». Λέμε για «παραβίαση του κόκκινου», όχι όμως κάτι αντίστοιχο για τις διαβάσεις. «Το να αγνοείς τις διαβάσεις» δεν είναι άσχημο, δείχνει όμως τσαλίμι. Θα το αφήσω να «μαρουβίσει», που λέμε στην Κρήτη, μήπως βγει κάτι καλό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2010)

Η _αδιαφορία_ για τις διαβάσεις των πεζών δεν μας καλύπτει;

Και καλά που δεν μετάφρασε από τα γερμανικά, να γράψει για ζέμπρα λωρίδες... 

Kαι ξαναedit: Η χρήση των κινητών τηλεφώνων δεν γίνεται εν κινήσει;  (από τον οδηγό, κατά την οδήγηση, θα εννοεί μάλλον...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2010)

Μόλις το έπιασα στο Σκάι:

Let your hair down = Άσε κάτω τα μαλλιά σου.

Μόνο που η εν λόγω κυρία είχε ήδη ξέπλεκα τα μαλλιά στους ώμους της, και φυσικά ο ιδιωματισμός σημαίνει "Drop your reserve or inhibitions, behave casually or informally".


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

Με αφορμή αυτό:



drsiebenmal said:


> *Η τέχνη των ορυζώνων* (από τα σημερινά ΝΕΑ)



Διαβάζω κάπου αλλού:
Η διαδρομή από εκεί μέχρι την πόλη ΧΧΧ ήταν ένας απέραντος οριζώνας...

Ναι, έφτανε μέχρι τον ορύζοντα... :)


----------



## nikosl (Jul 30, 2010)

*China shakes the Wor(l)d*

Γράφει ο *James Kynge* στο _China Shakes the World_ (σ.230)
In Beijing Karimov got a twenty-one-gun salute in Tiananmen Square 

και λίγο παρακάτω
A couple of months after Karimov's visit, it was the turn of Zimbabwean dictator Robert Mugabe to accept a twenty-one-gun salute

Στη μετάφραση (εκδ. Νίκας, σ. 278) διαβάζουμε:
Στο Πεκίνο όμως ο Karimov χαιρετήθηκε με 21 πυροβολισμούς στην πλατεία Τιενανμέν και Λίγους μήνες μετά τον Karimov, ήταν η σειρά του δικτάτορα της Ζιμπάμπουε Robert Mugabe να δεχτεί χαιρετισμό 21 πυροβολισμών

_Προφανώς το 21-gun salute είναι 21 κανονιοβολισμοί._

στη σ. 124: The superiority of Europe and, later, America in the production of "manufactures" was unassailable
μετάφραση (σ.154): Η υπεροχή της Ευρώπης και αργότερα της Αμερικής στην παραγωγή "βιομηχάνων" ήταν ακαταμάχητη.

σ. 132-133: In the same way, in 1969 and 1970, on the eve of a roughly ten-year commodity boom, it was hard to believe that crude oil prices would rise much from their prevailing level of around $1.70 a barrel.

μετάφραση (σ.164):Ομοίως, το 1969-70, στην αυγή μιας 10ετούς ανάπτυξης των αγαθών, ήταν δύσκολο να πιστέψουμε ότι η τιμή του αργού πετρελαίου θα έφτανε κάποτε τα 1,70 δολάρια το βαρέλι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2010)

Να πεις ότι είναι και κανένα σπάνιο φαινόμενο στη χώρα μας.

Κατά την έξοδο του σκηνώματος του Αρχιεπισκόπου από τη Μητρόπολη θα ριφθούν 21 κανονιοβολισμοί από το Λυκαβηττό. 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=868861


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2010)

*Greece turns to military to restore fuel supplies*
By DEREK GATOPOULOS, Associated Press Writer Derek Gatopoulos, Associated Press Writer – Fri Jul 30, 2:36 pm ET
ATHENS, Greece – Greece said Friday it will use military trucks, navy vessels and commandeered fuel tankers to restore gasoline supplies cut by a strike that has hurt the country's industry and vital tourism trade at the height of vacation season.

Πόσες φορές έχουμε πει στους δημοσιογράφους να μην κάνουν τους μεταφραστές; Χτες το βράδυ, μια ξανθιά δεσποινίς, διαβάζοντας την παραπάνω είδηση από το Associated Press, έκανε το εξής σχόλιο στον Αντέννα:

"Τα ξένα πρακτορεία μετέδωσαν την είδηση της επιστράτευσης στρατιωτικών βυτιοφόρων για ανεφοδιασμό σε καύσιμα *με διφορούμενη σύνταξη που μπορεί να σημαίνει και ότι η Ελλάδα μετατράπηκε σε στρατοκρατούμενη χώρα."* 

Δηλαδή, για τη δεσποινίδα με το περισπούδαστο ύφος και για τον συνάδελφό της που της έγραψε την είδηση, το *Greece turns to military *είναι ένα και το αυτό με το *Greece turns military.* 

Δικαίωμά της, φυσικά, να λέει ότι η Ελλάδα έγινε στρατοκρατούμενη, αλλά όχι να λέει ότι το διαβάζει σ' αυτή τη "διφορούμενη" (τρομάρα της) σύνταξη. Άσε που δεν έχω δει ποτέ το military να μεταφράζεται "στρατοκρατούμενος". Μάλλον ο κ. Derek Gatopoulos που μετέδωσε την είδηση πρέπει να γράφει τα δελτία του στα ελληνικά για τους Έλληνες δημοσιογράφους, γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος να καταλαβαίνουν άλλα αντ' άλλων.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2010)

Μια αντιγραφή εδώ, την αξίζει:



SBE said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία, η ελονοσία έχει καθιερωθεί μαλάρια και στα επιστημονικού ενδιαφέροντος άρθρα, όπως λέμε δύσκολες βάρδιες, κακός ύπνος και μαλάρια;
> Ή απλά ο αρθρογράφος δεν ξέρει, δεν ανοίγει λεξικό;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2010)

Από ταινία χτες το βράδυ στη ΝΕΤ:
 
I had my first boner (στύση).
Έκανα την πρώτη μου γκάφα.

Και να δεις πόσες ακόμα θα κάνεις, αν νομίζεις ότι ανοίγοντας τη Magenta, είσαι καλυμμένος ως μεταφραστής. 

 boner_
n._ _Informal_
A blunder or an error.
_n._ _Vulgar Slang_
An erection of the penis.
*www.answers.com

*boner
 A slang term for an erect penis due to sexual stimulation. It is called so because the penis resembles a bone.
Urban Dictionary

 boner  *
ουσ*. ανόητο λάθος, (σοβαρή) γκάφα
Magenta


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2010)

Η είδηση είναι η ίδια: Ενώ ο δείκτης μεταποιητικής δραστηριότητας στην Ελλάδα παραμένει στο επίπεδο των αρνητικών τιμών, σημειώνει βελτίωση σε σχέση με τους αμέσως προηγούμενους μήνες. Να και πώς την παρουσιάζουν δύο από τις εγκυρότερες οικονομικές εφημερίδες μας:

Ναυτεμπορική: *Συνεχίστηκε τον Ιούλιο η επιδείνωση στο μεταποιητικό τομέα*
Παρότι οι λειτουργικές συνθήκες που αντιμετώπισαν οι Έλληνες κατασκευαστές παρέμειναν δύσκολες τον Ιούλιο, υπήρξαν ενδείξεις ότι ο ρυθμός επιδείνωσης εξασθένησε. [...]

Κέρδος: *PMI: Συνεχίζεται η συρρίκνωση στην Ελλάδα, επιταχύνει το βήμα της η Ευρωζώνη*
Πτώση σημειώνει η μεταποιητική δραστηριότητα στην Ελλάδα τον Ιούλιο, όπως διαπιστώνεται από την έρευνα που βασίζεται στην πορεία του PMI, και η εξέλιξη αυτή αποδίδεται κυρίως στην πτώση των βιομηχανικών παραγγελιών. Ωστόσο, παρά το γεγονός ότι συνεχίζει η καθοδική τροχιά και τον Ιούλιο παρατηρείται μία άμβλυνση της επιδείνωσης τόσο στην παραγωγή όσο και στις παραγγελίες, καθώς υποχωρούν με χαμηλότερους ρυθμούς.[...]

Τι συμβαίνει λοιπόν; Χειροτερεύουν (=επιδεινώνονται, συρρικνώνονται) τα πράγματα ή εξακολουθούν μεν να μην είναι καλά, αλλά βελτιώνονται;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι συμβαίνει λοιπόν; Χειροτερεύουν (=επιδεινώνονται, συρρικνώνονται) τα πράγματα ή εξακολουθούν μεν να μην είναι καλά, αλλά βελτιώνονται;


Χωρίς να διαβάσω: μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι η πτώση μπορεί να φτάνει στο επίπεδο όπου θα σταθεροποιηθούν οι παραγγελίες μέχρι να αρχίσουν να αυξάνονται (ή μέχρι την επόμενη πτωτική φάση). Μπορεί βέβαια να σημαίνει επίσης ότι η πτώση επιβραδύνεται καθώς φτάνουμε στο μηδέν (για να μην ακουστεί δυνατά ο πάταγος). Π.χ. 12 - 8 - 5 - 3 - 2 - 1,5 - 1 - 0,75. Έχουμε άμβλυνση της επιδείνωσης — μόνο π.χ. 0,25 της μονάδας σε σχέση με τις 4 μονάδες της αρχικής περιόδου σύγκρισης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2010)

Όχι, τα άρθρα είναι σαφή στο περιεχόμενό τους. Τα πράγματα είναι άσχημα, αλλά βελτιώνονται:

[...] Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με την έρευνα της Markit Manufacturing Purchasing Managers' Index, ο σχετικός δείκτης για την Ελλάδα *αυξήθηκε* στις 45,3 μονάδες τον Ιούλιο έναντι 42,2 τον Ιούνιο, και όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα ανακάμπτει δειλά δειλά, από τα χαμηλά 13 μηνών που είχε προσεγγίσει τον περασμένο Μάιο, οπότε είχε φθάσει στις 41,8 μονάδες. Ωστόσο συνεχίζει να παραμένει κάτω από τις 50 μονάδες που είναι το όριο μεταξύ συρρίκνωσης και ανάπτυξης.

Δυναμική αύξηση σημειώνει ο δείκτης των νέων παραγγελιών, ο οποίος και διαμορφώθηκε τον Ιούλιο στις 45,1 μονάδες έναντι 39,9 τον Ιούνιο. [...]​ (Κέρδος)

Ο προβληματισμός μου ήταν στη δυσκολία (μέχρι αδυναμία) του γλωσσικού χειρισμού των βελτιούμενων μεγεθών σε αρνητικό περιβάλλον (οικονομικά και κοινωνικά) --και ειδικότερα, στη λακωνική διατύπωση των τίτλων.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2010)

Ε ναι. Τέτοιες ειδήσεις θέλουν τίτλους του είδους «Μικρή αλλά αισιόδοξη ελπιδοφόρα αύξηση», «Αναστρέφεται η τάση τάδε...», «Λίγο ακόμα κουπί και φτάνουμε».


Μα γιατί με αφήνετε και γράφω τέτοια πράγματα;


----------



## Kalliana (Aug 2, 2010)

Σημερινά και freska που διάβασα σε μετάφραση: [...Η Κάμερα συλλαμβάνει την εικόνα] (ψηλά τα χέρια...). Μετά όλοι μαζί πάνε "...αριστεράκια, για να βεβαιώσετε ότι η κασετίνα έχει όλα τα ρευστά μέσα, πριν πραγματοποιήσετε έκχυση μέσα στο μάτι." Ζω μεγάλες στιγμές............
Το αγγλικό για να μη με λέτε κακιά: Το πρώτο ήταν "The camera captures the image." 
Το δεύτερο ήταν "..move the cover to the left, to make sure that the cassette contains all the necessary fluids, before you perform the infusion in the eye."


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2010)

"Η κάμερα συλλαμβάνει την εικόνα" δεν νομίζω πως είναι λάθος. Γενικά, λέμε ότι η Χ συσκευή συλλαμβάνει εικόνες ή ήχους.


----------



## nikosl (Aug 5, 2010)

Στο προχτεσινό επεισόδιο του Law and Order στον ANT1, η αναφορά είναι σε μετανάστριες από την Ανατολική Ευρώπη, θύματα τράφικινγκ και άλλα παρόμοια.

expatriates --> Πρώην πατριώτες


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

nikosl said:


> expatriates --> Πρώην πατριώτες



Translator exposed = Μεταφράστρια που κάποτε δούλευε ως φωτομοντέλο


----------



## nikosl (Aug 5, 2010)

Ενα παλιό (που το χρώσταγα στον sarant αλλά είχε χαθεί στη βιβλιοθήκη μου):

Από το _Καλός μουσουλμάνος, κακός μουσουλμάνος_ του *Μαχμούντ Μαμντάνι*, εκδόσεις Μελάνι, 2006.

Το καλύτερο: Αντί για Στρατός Αντίστασης του Κυρίου, Λόρδοι στην Ουγκάντα.

σ. 444: ο Αντιστασιακός Στρατός των Λόρδων (LRA) στη βόρεια Ουγκάντα

Μερικά μουστάκια σε γυναίκες:

σ. 252 Ο Αρουντάτι Ρόυ

σ. 388 ο δρ Χούντα Αμάς, ο οποίος φέρεται

σ. 416 του Αρουντάτι Ρόυ

και κάνα δυο minor

σ.67 Black Athena --> Μαύρη Αθήνα

σ. 234 Αντί για Μουσουλμανική Αδελφότητα ή Ιχουάν: κίνημα των Αιγύπτιων Ικβάν (οργάνωση των Αδελφών Μουσουλμάνων).


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Η «Μαύρη Αθήνα» είναι για μένα το πιο απολαυστικό· και προσφέρεται για ψυχαναλυτική έρευνα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2010)

nikosl said:


> Μερικά μουστάκια σε γυναίκες:
> σ. 252 Ο Αρουντάτι Ρόυ
> σ. 388 ο δρ Χούντα Αμάς, ο οποίος φέρεται


Για μένα είναι το πιο σοβαρό λάθος, επειδή είναι εντελώς αδικαιολόγητο. Είναι τόσο εύκολο να λύσεις την απορία σου για το φύλο του ονόματος που βλέπεις μπροστά σου, που δεν μπορώ να δώσω καμιά δικαιολογία.


----------



## sarant (Aug 5, 2010)

Συνονόματε (*) ευχαριστώ, αν και φοβάμαι ότι θα έχει και άλλα.
Αξίζει σαν βιβλίο;

(*) nikosl, όχι nickel, έτσι γι' αλλαγή


----------



## nikosl (Aug 5, 2010)

Το βιβλίο λέει πολλά και λέει πολύ. Ο Μαμντάνι είναι γενικά πολύ καλός, ιδιαίτερα στα της Αφρικής. Παίρνει μέρος στα τρέχοντα ντιμπέιτ -και έχουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον οι παρεμβάσεις του ενάντια στην διεθνή στρατιωτική ("ειρηνευτική") παρέμβαση στην Αφρική (Νταρφούρ αλλά και αλλού).

Είχα γράψει και ένα σχολιάκι για το βιβλίο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2010)

*Η ΕΞΟΔΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ "ΚΛΙΝΟΝ ΑΣΤΥ"*

Τίτλος φαρδύς-πλατύς στο Σκάι, επί πολλή ώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2010)

Κλίνον, κλίνον, καλά τα λέει, μα είναι κατάσταση αυτή; Έχουμε μπατάρει εδώ και χρόνια!


----------



## nikosl (Aug 6, 2010)

από την είδηση του in.gr

έπειτα από τη συνάντηση που είχαν στην εξοχική πρωθυπουργική κατοικία στην περιοχή Τσέκερς, στη νοτιοανατολική Αγγλία.

ομως περιοχή Τσέκερς (Chequers) δεν υπάρχει. Ετσι ονομάζεται η ίδια η πρωθυπουργική εξοχική κατοικία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

Και όνομα που προσφέρεται για ανάπτυξη από τον δόκτορα. Ντοκτέρ, σκακιέρα!

Origin of the name Chequers

The original house probably gained its name in the 1100s because it may have been built or inhabited by an individual named Elias Ostiarius (or de Scaccario), who was acquiring land in the Ellesborough area at the time. The name "Ostiarius" meant an usher of the Court of the Exchequer. Elias Ostiarius' coat of arms included the chequer board of the Exchequer, so it is likely he named his estate after his arms and position at court. The house passed through generations of the De Scaccario family (spelt in many different forms) until it seems to have passed into the D'Awtrey family, whose name was eventually anglicised to Hawtrey.

Another explanation sometimes offered is that the house is named after the Chequers Trees that grow in its grounds. Also known as Wild Service Tree (Sorbus torminalis), it produces small berries which are called Chequers. There is a reference to this in the book Elizabeth: Apprenticeship by David Starkey, which describes the early life of Elizabeth I.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chequers​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2010)

Η μοναδική διάσημη σκακιέρα που ξέρω ως τώρα (όχι σε οικόσημο αλλά σε εθνόσημο) είναι η σαχοβνίτσα της Κροατίας.

Είναι τόσο λίγα τα παραδείγματα διάσημων οικόσημων με σκακιέρα (chequy) που είμαι βέβαιος ότι αν ήταν πραγματική η ιστορία, σίγουρα θα την είχαν εντάξει και οι οικοσημολόγοι και οι σκακιστές στις μυθολογίες τους.

Οπότε, μάλλον αμφίβολη μου φαίνεται η ιστορία... :)


----------



## blackadder (Aug 7, 2010)

Άφθονες γκάφες στο Law and order στον Αlpha.
Πριν λίγο, μία "accessory to rape" μεταμορφώθηκε σε "αξεσουάρ από βιασμό", ένα "Τhe hell we did!" έγινε "Να πάρει, το κάναμε!" και το "badgering the witness" αποδόθηκε λακωνικά ως "Ενδείξεις"!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2010)

Από την Espresso:
Ο γεννημένος στη νότια Τουρκία, συγκεκριμένα στην Αδάνα, τηλεοπτικός «αντίπαλος» του «Ονούρ» (για χάρη του οποίου τα κοριτσόπουλα έχουν δημιουργήσει δεκάδες fan clubs στο Facebook) από πιτσιρικάς ήταν καρδιοκατακτητής.​Conventional wisdom:
Όταν έχεις τελειώσει το Λύκειο με βαθμό απολυτηρίου 10 (στα 20), και επομένως για σένα "η Αδάνα" είναι ένας εξωτικός προορισμός στη γειτονική Τουρκία, γίνεσαι δημοσιογράφος.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 7, 2010)

Φαίνεται ότι όλοι οι διορθωτές του ΔΟΛ βρίσκονται σε διακοπές. Στα γρήγορα από την πρώτη σελίδα του ιστότοπου του Βήματος:

-...δια λιθοβολισμού για μηχεία...
-Αμφίβολος προορισμός ενόψει απεργίας ελεγχτών εναέριας κυκλοφορίας
-Δεκαέκι νεκροί από πυρκαγιά σε ορυχείο


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Από την Espresso


Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ούτε το όνομά του δεν μπορούν να γράψουν σωστά. Κατά τ' άλλα, τι Αβάνα τι... Αδάνα!



kapa18 said:


> Φαίνεται ότι όλοι οι διορθωτές του ΔΟΛ βρίσκονται σε διακοπές.


Άσε που φαίνεται να συνταξιοδοτήθηκε εκείνος που τους είχε πει να τα γράφουν πρώτα σε Word με διορθωτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ούτε το όνομά του δεν μπορούν να γράψουν σωστά. Κατά τ' άλλα, τι Αβάνα τι... Αδάνα!


«Οπότε», και να «γκρινιάξεις» για τα «εισαγωγικά» είναι μάλλον «άσκοπο»...;)


----------



## nikosl (Aug 7, 2010)

Σήμερα στα ΝΕΑ, ο νέος σύμβουλος του ΓΑΠ, Tommaso Padoa-Schioppa, γράφεται Σιόπα και όχι Σκιόπα. Το λάθος επαναλαμβάνεται πολλές φορές, στη σελίδα 2 όπου διαφημίζεται το θέμα και στη σελίδα 28, στον τίτλο με μεγάλα γράμματα και στο κείμενο, αλλά και στη σελίδα 6 σε ξεχωριστή είδηση.

Επίσης στη σελίδα 13, στην είδηση για τις τιμές των τροφίμων, αναφέρεται η τιμή ανά μπουσέλ. Εγώ μπούσελ το λέω τόσα χρόνια. Λέγεται κι έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2010)

Κι εγώ μπούσελ το ξέρω, αλλά ίσως κάποιος φανατικός φραγκόφωνος το τονίζει στη λήγουσα αφού πρώτα ανακάλυψε αυτό το ενδιαφέρον:

*bushel* = A measure of dry capacity in the English-speaking world. The earliest documentary evidence of the bushel is from the 1300's. The word comes from an Old French word which is the ancestor of the modern French boisseau. Presumably the bushel was introduced to England through the Norman Conquest.

Ο ιστότοπος αυτός φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρων, αλλά η ετυμολογία που δίνει διαφέρει από της βίκης:
A *bushel *is an imperial and U.S. customary unit of dry volume, equivalent in each of these systems to 4 pecks or 8 gallons. It is used for volumes of dry commodities (not liquids), most often in agriculture. It is abbreviated as bsh. or bu. _*The name derives from the 14th century buschel or busschel, a box*_.


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

nikosl said:


> Σήμερα στα ΝΕΑ, ο νέος σύμβουλος του ΓΑΠ, Tommaso Padoa-Schioppa, γράφεται Σιόπα και όχι Σκιόπα. Το λάθος επαναλαμβάνεται πολλές φορές, στη σελίδα 2 όπου διαφημίζεται το θέμα και στη σελίδα 28, στον τίτλο με μεγάλα γράμματα και στο κείμενο, αλλά και στη σελίδα 6 σε ξεχωριστή είδηση.
> [...]


 
;) Μυστήριο πράμα το υποσυνείδητο. Λες να φταίει αυτό:
Ω παι *σιώπα*· πόλλ’ έχει σιγή καλά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο ιστότοπος αυτός φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρων, αλλά η ετυμολογία που δίνει διαφέρει από της βίκης.



Πριν από τα αγγλικά του 14ου αιώνα υπήρχαν τα γαλλικά. OED:
ME. boyschel, buyschel, a. OF. boissiel, -el, buissiel (mod.F. boisseau, dial. boisteau), according to Diez dim. of boiste (Pr. bostea and boissa) box. This explanation is supported by the med.L. form bustellus, beside bussellus, bissellus. Du Cange took the word as a dim. of OF. boise = med.L. buza, buta butt.



daeman said:


> ;) Μυστήριο πράμα το υποσυνείδητο. Λες να φταίει αυτό:
> Ω παι *σιώπα*· πόλλ’ έχει σιγή καλά.



Άντε πάλι...
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6713


----------



## nikosl (Aug 7, 2010)

Ευτυχώς που δεν τον λένε Scioppa τον άνθρωπο γιατί όπως βλέπω στην ιταλική βίκη

Esistono vari nomi gergali *per definire la cocaina* che variano in relazione alla zona geografica, perlopiù riferiti al colore della sostanza; i più diffusi sono: coca, prodotto, neve, bianca, cubaita, polvere di stelle e polvere d'angelo (non sono usati per indicare la cocaina, ma un altro agente psicoattivo il PCP), piscia di gatto, barella, merce, bamba, biava, dinamite, granita, svelta, bonza, *scioppa*, bagna, sciusta, bubbazza, pezzata, pallino o pezzo​


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]Άντε πάλι...
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6713


 
Και πάλι και πάλι, μέχρι να το εμπεδώσω (το β'). 
Όχι πως είμαι ακόμα παις, αλλά δεν ήθελα να παραφράσω το ρητό... ;)


----------



## nikosl (Aug 7, 2010)

Παλιό το αστειάκι στα κόμιξ και τα καρτούν με τις κινέζικες φράσεις που αντιστοιχούν σε μακροσκελή μετάφραση. Δεν ισχύει όμως το ίδιο στα αραβικά. Οπότε προσοχή: Η Σοφία Νικολαΐδου σήμερα στα ΝΕΑ, στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του *Μπέρτον*, _Ταξίδι στα Ιερά Τεμένη, Μέκκα Μεδίνα, 1853_ γράφει:

Ο αναγνώστης του βιβλίου θα μάθει βρισιές ("Να αλ αμπούκ", κατάρα στον πατέρα σου και στην άτακτη αδερφή σου)​
"Να αλ αμπούκ" είναι μόνο "Κατάρα στον πατέρα σου". Το υπόλοιπο -για την αδερφή- είναι συμπλήρωμα. Οπως φαίνεται και εδώ, στο πρωτότυπο:
“Na’al abuk — rucse [sic] thy father — O brother of a naughty sister!” is the response of some petulant Greek to the touch of the old man’s staff.​Με λίγα λόγια, αν θέλετε να συμπεριλάβετε και το υπόλοιπο συγγενολόι, χρειάζεστε πρόσθετο αραβικό φροντιστήριο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2010)

Αυτό το "η αδερφή σου είναι άτακτη" υποθέτω είναι ευπρεπισμένη βρισιά για να μη μας γράψει τι ακριβώς κάνει η αδερφή κι όλο του το σόι του αποδέκτη ή παρά είναι εύθικτοι και σεμνοί οι Άραβες;


----------



## nikosl (Aug 7, 2010)

τα αραβικά μου φτάνουν μέχρι να ξεχωρίζουν τον πατέρα (αμπ) από την αδερφή (ούχτ). Τα υπόλοιπα και να μου τα'χει σούρει κάνας ταξιτζής, ούτε που θα τα κατάλαβα. Βέβαια, από την εποχή του Μπέρτον μέχρι σήμερα, θα'χει προοδεύσει ο κόσμος και η άτακτη μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει όνομα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με την κυρία που λέει διάφορες διεθνείς ειδήσεις στη ΝΕΤ, οι 30 βαθμοί στη Νέα Υόρκη είναι αφόρητη ζέστη, όχι επειδή η ζέστη συνοδεύεται από υγρασία, όπως ξέραμε μέχρι τώρα, και όπως ξέρει όποιος έχει πάει καλοκαίρι στη Νέα Υόρκη, αλλά επειδή έχει πολύ ψηλά κτίρια και "δεν μπαίνει αέρας".


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Στις 8/5/2010 ο Τόμας Φρίντμαν είχε ένα πολύ όμορφο άρθρο στην εφημερίδα New York Times. Κατέληγε:
To be the Regeneration, they’ll have to figure out how to raise some taxes to increase revenues, while cutting other taxes to stimulate growth; they’ll have to cut some services to save money, while investing in new infrastructure to grow economic capacity. We have got to use every dollar wisely now. Because we’ve eaten through our reserves, because the lords of discipline, the Electronic Herd of bond traders, are back with a vengeance — and because that Tooth Fairy, she be dead. ​
Τρεις μέρες αργότερα δημοσιεύτηκε μετάφραση στην Καθημερινή. Ξέρετε, μετάφραση-διασκευή, ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται αυτό που κάνουν συνήθως οι εφημερίδες, που προσαρμόζουν όχι μόνο τα ρεπορτάζ αλλά και τα άρθρα με διάφορες περικοπές και αναδιατυπώσεις. Όλα καλά, μόνο που δεν έχει στο διαδίκτυο το όνομα του συγγραφέα, του Φρίντμαν.

Στο Βήμα σήμερα ο Γιάννης Μαρίνος θυμήθηκε το άρθρο και —τις διακοπές του κάνει ο άνθρωπος— μας το ξανασερβίρισε με ακόμα περισσότερες περικοπές, στο διαδίκτυο με αυτό το ΔΟΛ-ιο σύστημα των κολλημένων λέξεων.

Ωστόσο, στο αρχικό κείμενο της Καθημερινής κόλλησε και μια δική του ερμηνευτική σημείωση:

Η γενιά μου, οι Βaby Βoomers (σσ.: γεννοβολώντες αδηφάγα παιδιά, κατά ελεύθερη απόδοση) εξελίχθηκε σ΄ αυτό που ο συγγραφέας Κurt Αndersen αποκάλεσε “Γενιά της Ακρίδας”.

Αγγλικό:
My generation, “The Baby Boomers,” turned out to be what the writer Kurt Andersen called “The Grasshopper Generation.” (We’ve eaten through all that abundance like hungry locusts.)​
Να πιστέψω ότι ο Γιάννης Μαρίνος δεν έχει ακούσει για baby boom και γενιά των baby boomers και το ερμηνεύει σαν «γεννοβολώντες αδηφάγα παιδιά»; Ήμαρτον!


----------



## nikosl (Aug 8, 2010)

Κάποιος (όχι όλοι) από τους συντάκτες του in.gr επιμένει σε αλλεπάλληλα άρθρα να γράφει την επαρχία του Πακιστάν Σιντχ αποδίδοντας προφανώς το Sindh.

Ένα φράγμα στην επαρχία Σιντχ έσπασε, ενώ μηχανικοί προειδοποιούν ότι τα τεράστια φράγματα Ταρμπέλα και Μάνγκλα βρίσκονται στα όριά τους.

Επίσης, αν είναι να κρατάμε το λατινικό αλφάβητο, ας το κρατάμε σωστά. Από το Protagon.gr σήμερα:

«Η ιστορία του γάτου που έμαθε σ’ ένα γλάρο να πετάει», Luis *Sepoulveda *(OPERA)... το βιβλίο του Luis *Sepoulveda*...Το βιβλίο πάντως του *Sepoulveda*


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2010)

Ρεπόρτερ στη ΝΕΤ το Σαββατοκύριακο, μιλώντας για τη δίκη του Τσαρλς Τέιλορ στη Χάγη, όπου κατέθεσαν _ενόρκως _οι διάφοροι μάρτυρες:
Οι μάρτυρες κατέθεσαν *ενωμοτί*.​Και μετά τους έκαναν... ενωμοτάρχες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2010)

Αυτό είναι πάντως από τα δύσκολα αντίθετα: ενόρκως <-> ανωμοτί


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2010)

Από το Σκάι:
I know she didn't lose any weight, but she looks like she lost two stone.
Ξέρω ότι δεν έχασε καθόλου βάρος, αλλά φαίνεται σαν να έχασε δύο τόνους.​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2010)

Ίσως δύο τόνους στο χρώμα της επιδερμίδας της (δηλ. χλώμιασε - όπως κι οι τηλεθεατές, άλλωστε).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2010)

Σε μια ταινία οι γονείς μιλούσαν με καμάρι για την κόρη τους που τελείωσε το κολέγιο με άριστα.

She is valedictorian.
Κάνει διδακτορικό.


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2010)

Σε ντοκιμαντέρ στο κανάλι της Βουλής, League of Nations = Λεγεώνα των Εθνών.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> She is valedictorian.
> Κάνει διδακτορικό.



Τι διδακτορικό, τι dictori-κό


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ρεπόρτερ στη ΝΕΤ το Σαββατοκύριακο, μιλώντας για τη δίκη του Τσαρλς Τέιλορ στη Χάγη, όπου κατέθεσαν _ενόρκως _οι διάφοροι μάρτυρες:Οι μάρτυρες κατέθεσαν *ενωμοτί*.​Και μετά τους έκαναν... ενωμοτάρχες.


Διόρθωση: Δεν το είδα στη ΝΕΤ, στο Σκάι το είδα. (Άρα δεν ήταν το Σ/Κ, ίσως ήταν Παρασκευή.) Μόλις ξαναείδα σήμερα τον κύριο, τον θυμήθηκα καθαρά να ξεστομίζει "ενωμοτί".


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2010)

Σε άλλο ντοκιμαντέρ από το Κανάλι της Βουλής, για την Αφρική, προκειμένου για την κατεργασία χρυσού στην αυτοκρατορία του Μάλι, crucible = υψικάμινος.


----------



## psifio (Aug 12, 2010)

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία, για τον αλμπίνο πύθωνα:

«Μας εξέπληξε που βρήκαμε 200 γραμμάρια καθαρής κοκαΐνης κάτω από το φίδι, την οποία προστάτευε με περισσή *ζηλοτυπία*. Από την έρευνα που κάναμε, συμπεράναμε πως το ερπετό είχε εκπαιδευθεί για να προστατεύει τα ναρκωτικά», πρόσθεσε.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2010)

Όσο μικρός ή μεγάλος και να 'ναι ένας αεροδιάδρομος, να προσγειωθείς πάνω του (όπως λέει εδώ: http://www.newsbeast.gr/weird/arthro/25823/o-mikroteros-aerodiadromos/) δεν γίνεται (για τους λόγους που εξηγούμε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=390).


----------



## Earion (Aug 12, 2010)

*Καβούρια από τον Βερύκιο πορθμό*

Δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα της εφημερίδας _Real News_ (Κυριακή 8/8/2010) με την υπογραφή της δημοσιογράφου Αθανασίας Αγγελοπούλου ασχολείται με το μπαρ της Μυκόνου Nammos που φιλοδωρήθηκε πρόσφατα με πρόστιμο τέσσερα εκατομμύρια ευρώ από το ΣΔΟΕ, και εξυμνώντας την ποιότητα της κουζίνας του, βεβαιώνει ότι εκλεκτές πρώτες ύλες κατέφθαναν από κάθε σημείο του κόσμου, μέχρι και μεγάλα καβούρια από τον Βερύκιο πορθμό!

Όχι δεν έχει να κάνει με τον δημοσιογράφο Δήμο Βερύκιο...

Nickel βάζω στοίχημα ότι δεν το περίμενες


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Μόνο τα καβούρια που είχαν στις τσέπες τους  δεν μας είπαν από πού τα έφερναν.


----------



## Costas (Aug 12, 2010)

Η Βουλή ξαναχτυπά. Σε άλλο επεισόδιο του ντοκιμαντέρ όπου η Κοινωνία των Εθνών έγινε Λεγεώνα των Εθνών, τα non-aligned nations έγιναν "μη χαρακτηρισμένα έθνη".


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2010)

Τώρα, στο _The Astronaut Farmer_ στο Star, ένας πράκτορας του FBI λέει στην κα Φάρμερ (για να της ασκήσει πίεση) ότι έχουν έναν _alien_ (= _αλλοδαπός_) στη φάρμα τους (και η κάμερα δείχνει τον, υποτιθέμενο παράνομο Μεξικανό μετανάστη, Πέπε Γκαρσία) — υπότιτλος: _Έχετε έναν εξωγήινο στη φάρμα σας_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2010)

Μερικά λάθη είναι της αρμοδιότητας των _alienists_.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη, αλλά μερικά λογοπαίγνια έχουν ξεφύγει από τα δάχτυλα και το πληκτρολόγιό σου πριν προλάβεις να τα εμποδίσεις.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2010)

Αμάν πια με αυτή την αναπαραγωγή λαθών από τους αντιγραφείς. Μεταφράζει ένας την είδηση, του ξεφεύγει η κοτσάνα, την αντιγράφουν μερικές δεκάδες άλλοι τόποι χωρίς να δώσουν καμιά σημασία.

Ιστότοποι με τη σωστή είδηση:
Ο 65χρονος αμερικανός ηθοποιός Μάικλ Ντάγκλας διαγνώσθηκε πως πάσχει από καρκίνο του λάρυγγα και *θα υποβληθεί σε χημειοθεραπεία...*

Ιστότοποι με την κοτσάνα:
Ο 65χρονος Αμερικανός ηθοποιός Μάικλ Ντάγκλας διαγνώστηκε πως πάσχει από καρκίνο του λάρυγγα και *θα υποστεί σε χημειοθεραπεία...*


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...την αντιγράφουν μερικές δεκάδες άλλοι τόποι χωρίς να δώσουν καμιά σημασία.


Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα ανεβαστήρια. Όποιος προσθέτει υλικό στον ιστότοπό του χωρίς να χρησιμοποιεί τον εγκέφαλό του, θα υιοθετήσει και τα λάθη χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2010)

Από το in.gr. 
Θα τα ρούφηξε το αιρκοντίσιον του γραφείου τα "ν" που λείπουν. Άρα φταίει η ζέστη.

*Όμηρους κρατά εισβολέας στη πρεσβεία της Τουρκίας στο Τελ Αβίβ*
Άγνωστος άνδρας εισέβαλε στη πρεσβεία της Τουρκίας στο Τελ Αβίβ και κρατά ομήρους, αναφέρουν ισραηλινές Αρχές. Οι Τούρκοι φρουροί ασφαλείας άνοιξαν πυρ με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστεί ελαφρά ο δράστης, σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες αναφορές. 
Ο δράστης μπήκε στη πρεσβεία ζητώντας να ικανοποιηθεί αίτημα για άσυλο. Παραμένει μέσα στο κτίριο και δηλώνει ότι έχει μαζί του εύφλεκτα υλικά. Απειλεί ότι «θα σκοτώσει κάθε Εβραίο που θα μπει». 
Ο πρόξενος και η σύζυγός του κατάφεραν να ξεφύγουν, σύμφωνα με μαρτυρία. Ο πρέσβης ανακλήθηκε στη Τουρκία μετά την εισβολή ισραηλινών δυνάμεων στο τουρκικό πλοίο που μετέβαινε με ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια στη Γάζα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2010)

Εκτροχιάστηκε τρένο με 21 τραυματίες. 
Μα πόσο άτυχοι ήταν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι! Και πόσοι ακόμα τραυματίστηκαν, εκτός από τους 21 τραυματίες που μετέφερε το τρένο;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2010)

Από την εκπομπή του ΑΝΤ1 Wipeout η σημερινή συγκομιδή:

Let me straighten your tie = να σου ισιώσω τη γραβάτα.
Μόνο που δεν ήταν γραβάτα, αλλά παπιγιόν.

Cool shirt = ωραίο πουκάμισο.
Μόνο που δεν φορούσε πουκάμισο, αλλά τισέρτ/μπλουζάκι.

Inner tube = εσωτερικός σωλήνας.
Στην οθόνη βλέπουμε μια σαμπρέλα.

Air-mattress = στρώμα αέρος.
Στην οθόνη βλέπουμε ένα φουσκωτό στρώμα θαλάσσης.

Τι παίζει εδώ; Ο μεταφραστής δεν ζει στην Ελλάδα και δεν έχει ιδέα πώς λέγονται αυτά τα απλά πραγματάκια;


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2010)

Στο ελ-βελ μας περίμενε μια διαφήμιση αλυσίδας σουπερμάρκετ που μας έλεγε ότι η αλυσίδα έχει 15 καταστήματα in Aegean Sea και κάμποσα in Ionean Sea. Πέρα από την Ιόνια ανορθογραφία (και τα άλλα λάθη της διαφήμισης), πως καταφέρανε οι άτιμοι να φτιάξουν σουπερμάρκετ μεσοπέλαγα; Και ποιοι ψωνίζουν εκεί; Η κυρία Καβουρίνα κι ο Σπάρος;
Βεβαίως σε άλλο σουπερμάρκετ μας πληροφορούσαν να προσέχουμε στους κυλιωμενους διαδρόμους. 
Μα φυσικά, αν έχουν κυ-λιώσει επικίνδυνοι θα είναι...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2010)

Αυτό το φαινόμενο των τρανταχτών λαθών σε high profile κείμενα, το έχουμε προ πολλού εξηγήσει: όταν πρέπει να μεταφραστεί ένα άρθρο ή μια διαφήμιση, για κάποιο λόγο όλοι γίνονται μεταφραστές: ο κειμενογράφος, ο δημοσιογράφος, η γραμματέας, ο γιος του καφετζή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2010)

Και δυστυχώς δεν χρησιμοποιούν ένα διορθωτήρι πριν γράψουν για τα _κυλιώμενα. _


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2010)

Τώρα που το λες όμως, Αλεξάνδρα, να πω ότι κοιτάζοντας για μια ακόμα φορά το περιοδικό της Ολυμπιακής, διαπίστωσα ότι όπως και το προηγούμενο τεύχος, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τη συντακτική ομάδα, και ειδικά με μία κυρία που υπογράφει ένα- δυο άρθρα (και στο προηγούμενο τεύχος πιο πολλά από δύο). Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι η ομάδα έχει και επιμελητή και διορθωτή. Το κείμενο στα ελληνικά πάσχει, η αγγλική μετάφραση πάσχει, αλλά εκεί που δεν καταλάβαινα ούτε τα ελληνικά ούτε τα αγγλικά ήταν σε μια συνέντευξη. Προφανώς η συνέντευξη με τον (αμερικανό) επώνυμο έγινε στα αγγλικά και μετά γράφτηκε το αγγλικό και το ελληνικό κείμενο. Και τα δύο ήταν ακαταλαβίστικα σε πολλά σημεία, κι όσες φορές είπα να δω τα αγγλικά μπας και βγαίνει νόημα δεν έβγαινε νόημα ούτε εκεί. Είδα επίσης ότι σε πολλά σημεία τα δυο κείμενα διέφεραν, δηλαδή δεν ήταν το ένα μετάφραση του άλλου. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο να καθίσω να γράψω όλα τα μαργαριτάρια, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι ο επιμελητής κι ο διορθωτής τι δουλειά έκαναν.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 19, 2010)

MEGA ειδήσεις: ..."αυξήθηκε η υποκατανάλωση"...


----------



## daeman (Aug 19, 2010)

SBE said:


> Στο ελ-βελ μας περίμενε μια διαφήμιση αλυσίδας σουπερμάρκετ που μας έλεγε ότι η αλυσίδα έχει 15 καταστήματα in Aegean Sea και κάμποσα in Ionean Sea. Πέρα από την Ιόνια ανορθογραφία (και τα άλλα λάθη της διαφήμισης), πως καταφέρανε οι άτιμοι να φτιάξουν σουπερμάρκετ μεσοπέλαγα;
> Και ποιοι ψωνίζουν εκεί; [...]


 
1. Υπάρχει τρόπος.
2. Οι σκαφάτοι. ;)


----------



## stathis (Aug 20, 2010)

*«Σπιράλ θανάτου» για την Ελλάδα*

«Η Ελλάδα μπαίνει σε σπιράλ θανάτου». Αυτό αναφέρει άρθρο του γερμανικού περιοδικού «Der Spiegel», στο οποίο περιγράφεται η εσωτερική οικονομική κατάσταση της χώρας με τα πιο μελανά χρώματα.

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=11379&subid=2&pubid=25650949

Προσφέρεται για διάφορα ευφυολογήματα, αλλά θα τα αφήσω σε σας. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2010)

Χμμμ, είδες για να μην περνάς πιο τακτικά από εδώ; ;) Την έχασες την πλάκα... :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

Ναι, καλά. Η _δημοφιλία_ «σημαίνει αγάπη προς τον δήμο», λέει στην Ε ο Γιώργος Σταματόπουλος. Ο διορθωτής του Firefox μού την υπογραμμίζει σαν άγνωστη λέξη. Και μια επιστολογράφος της Καθημερινής διαμαρτύρεται: «Σε τι σας έφταιξε η δόκιμη λέξη _δημοτικότητα_ και την αντικαθιστάτε με την ανύπαρκτη, άκομψη και εννοιολογικά παράλογη λέξη _δημοφιλία_ που, αν υπήρχε, θα σήμαινε το αντίθετο αυτού που υποθέτω ότι θέλουν να εκφράσουν οι συντάκτες...».

Με το θέμα καταπιάστηκε ήδη ο Σαραντάκος. Να προσθέσω ότι στον τετράτομο Οδυσσέα και το Penguin του 1973, στο λήμμα _popularity_ υπάρχει «δημοφιλία» αμέσως μετά τη «δημοτικότητα».

Στο Παπυρολεξικό γράφει:
*δημοφιλία* η· το να είναι κανείς δημοφιλής.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < _δημοφιλής_. Η λ. μαρτυρείται στον Αδ. Κοραή].


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2010)

Η _δημοφιλία_ χρονολογείται από το 1855, σύμφωνα με το ΕΛΝΕΓ. Και ο απαραίτητος Κουμανούδης:


----------



## sarant (Aug 21, 2010)

Πού το βρήκε το 1855, απορώ -ίσως όμως είναι η χρονολογία έκδοσης της Ύλης Γαλλογραικικού Λεξικού του Κοραή.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2010)

sarant said:


> Πού το βρήκε το 1855, απορώ.


Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, όταν το είδα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

Ούτε κι εγώ ξέρω από πού προέκυψε το 1855, ανάμεσα στο θάνατο του Κοραή το 1833 και την κυκλοφορία των μετά θάνατον ευρεθέντων συγγραματίων to 1881, αλλά ορίστε η σελίδα της Ύλης με την *popularité*: σπουδή να αρέσει τις τον δήμον· *Δημοκηδία, *Δημοφιλία, Δημεραστία. κ.λπ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2010)

Στο Star δείχνει το _The Dukes of Hazzard: Reunion!_ και ο υποτιτλιστής πρωτολογίζει με μια πρωτότυπη λεκτική διασταύρωση, όταν βάζει τον Λουκ να λέει ότι η Μαμά Μαξ (η οποία πήρε κάτι νταήδες για προστασία) προσέλαβε «μισθωτούς» (εννοώντας, προφανώς, «μισθοφόρους φουσκωτούς»)!


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2010)

Γιατί να λεξιπλάσει και μάλιστα τόσο άστοχα, αφού υπάρχει ο μπράβος, απορώ. Κι άλλα πολλά συνώνυμα του φουσκωτού για να φτιάξει σύνθετα, π.χ. το διαδεδομένο σφίχτερμαν (ή σφιχτερμάνος), σφίχτης, τούμπανος, μουσκουλάτος, μπιλντέρι, ντουλάπας, μποντέος/μπονταίος, χτιστός, κορμαρίων και βέβαια η Κ.Δ.Ο.Α.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2010)

daeman said:


> [...] και βέβαια η Κ.Δ.Ο.Α.


Με ωμέγα, όπως λέει και το slang.gr αλλά και εμείς. :)


----------



## nikosl (Aug 24, 2010)

Επιστροφή στην Αθήνα και μετά από 15 μέρες χωρίς τηλεόραση, μου είχε λείψει το Law & Order.

Οι αστυνομικοί συλλαμβάνουν έναν συνάδελφό τους που κατηγορείται για βιασμό προτάσσοντας τα πιστόλια τους αλλά χωρίς να δείξουν τα σήματά τους. Αυτός τους λέει: "I see no shields" και ο υπότιτλος γράφει: "Δεν βλέπω ασπίδες". (από τον Alpha χτες το βράδυ)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 24, 2010)

Από ένθετο της Ελευθεροτυπίας (_Ο μικρός Καίσαρ_):
Ο Τάδε [...] εκτέλεσε ένα παίξιμο των ματιών του (με επιείκεια, γράφω από μνήμης )​Ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι τι στο καλό μπορεί να έγραφε το πρωτότυπο...


----------



## sarant (Aug 24, 2010)

Δεν είναι ένθετο, νομίζω, είναι βιβλίο, αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα, που μοιράστηκε μαζί με το φύλλο της εφημερίδας.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 24, 2010)

Ναι, ναι, έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Για να μην ψάχνουν οι περαστικοί:

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Caesar-W-R-Burnett/dp/B000023VWP

http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/w-r-burnett/little-caesar/_/R-400000000000000052385
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=15029

Και από την ταινία:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 24, 2010)

Στο ίδιο βιβλίο, ένας από τους ήρωες λέει κάπου ότι οι _γυναίκες είναι [μπλα μπλα], ανώφελες και [μπλα, μπλα]_. Εικάζω ότι το πρωτότυπο γράφει useless...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Η γυναίκα-κουνούπι ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2010)

Τι είναι τα public shops στα οποία βλέπουμε ότι έπαιζε ο Σωκράτης Μάλαμας;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokratis_Malamas
At 23, he began his professional career, worked as a guitar teacher and a singer in some public shops. Before he continued into his personal way, he was a guitarist at the orchestra of Nikos Papazoglou. He continued to play music in public shops, he tried and put his songs on programs.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

λαϊκά μαγαζιά > public shops

Αντιστρόφως:
public houses > δημόσια σπίτια
http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/el/Public_house

Σφάχ' τους, ρε Γκουγκλ, μου έχουν ανεβάσει τον ίκτερο...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2010)

Μάλιστα, το public μεταφράζεται "λαϊκά". 

Μάλλον η κλασική περίπτωση του ερασιτέχνη μεταφραστή που δεν βρίσκει τον λόγο να δώσει το κείμενό του σ' έναν επαγγελματία να του κάνει μια διόρθωση. Πήρε Proficiency στη Β' Λυκείου, ντε!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2010)

Μόλις άκουσα κι από τη Μαρία Καρχιλάκη στο Mega ένα ηχηρότατο "ζάμπλουτος", το γύρισα στο Σταρ προτιμώντας να βλέπω τις αφίξεις στη δεξίωση του Νικόλαου και της Τατιάνας. Κάποιες κυρίες από το πλήθος που ήταν μαζεμένο και χάζευε τους γαλαζοαίματους φορούσαν βραδινές τουαλέτες σαν να ήταν καλεσμένες στη δεξίωση!


----------



## Earion (Aug 25, 2010)

Κι από αλλού να μην το είχε ακούσει, το έμαθε από τον τίτλο της προπέρσινης ταινίας: *Προσεχώς ζάμπλουτοι*!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2010)

Ναι, το είχαμε σχολιάσει αυτό κι εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μόλις άκουσα κι από τη Μαρία Καρχιλάκη στο Mega ένα ηχηρότατο "ζάμπλουτος", το γύρισα στο Σταρ προτιμώντας να βλέπω τις αφίξεις στη δεξίωση του Νικόλαου και της Τατιάνας. Κάποιες κυρίες από το πλήθος που ήταν μαζεμένο και χάζευε τους γαλαζοαίματους φορούσαν βραδινές τουαλέτες σαν να ήταν καλεσμένες στη δεξίωση!


 
Επίδραση *Ζαμπ*ούνη και *μπλου* ιχώρα των γαλαζοαίματων, λεωγωτώρα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2010)

Μου αρέσουν όλες αυτές οι *_καταχραστικές_ πράξεις, χρήσεις, εξουσίες κ.λπ. Με τόσους καταχραστές που πέρασαν από πάνω μας...


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2010)

Η ηχηροποίηση άηχων συμφώνων (αν το λέω καλά) είναι φυσιολογικό φαινόμενο της γλώσσας μας: τουφέκι-ντουφέκι, τομάτα-ντομάτα, σφήκα-σφήγκα, πετάλι-πεντάλι (αυτό νομίζω πως έχει κιόλας συζητηθεί εδώ), σπρώχνω-σμπρώχνω, κλπ. Δεν αποτελεί γλωσσική γκάφα.

Από την Καθημερινή:

στο νεοϋορκέζικο Museum Mile (τα 1.500 μέτρα της 5ης λεωφόρου από τους 82 δρόμους και το Μητροπολιτικό Μουσείο μέχρι τους 104 δρόμους και το El Museo del Barrio


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2010)

Καημένε ένδοξε Αδρία, σου φόρεσαν φουστάνια...


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2010)

Δεν είναι "γκάφα" η κατάλληλη λέξη, αλλά πάντως είναι μια από τις πιο στραμπουληγμένες διατυπώσεις που έχω δει. Πώς τα κατάφερε ο/η αθεόφοβος/η; Από το Βήμα:

Τα συγχαρητήρια του πρωθυπουργού απέσπασε η Αντικαπνιστική Επιτροπή για την έξοχη δουλειά της, όπως είπε, ο κ. Γ. Παπανδρέου.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 4, 2010)

Από το Australian Gladiators (ναι, είμαι αθλητικός τύπος):

Ο παίκτης εξηγεί ότι στη δοκιμασία παίζει μεγαλύτερο ρόλο η δύναμη των ποδιών. 
It's more legs. > Σαν να έχεις πιο πολλά πόδια.

Άλλος παίκτης σχολιάζει το attitude του αντιπάλου του.
He's got a chip on his shoulder. > Έχει ραντάρ στον ώμο.

He's not very impressed. > Δεν είναι πολύ εντυπωσιασμένος.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 4, 2010)

Lexoplast said:


> Από το Australian Gladiators (ναι, είμαι αθλητικός τύπος)



Υπάρχει κι άλλος κόσμος που βλέπει Μονομάχους μέσα στη μαύρη νύχτα;;; Εγώ, πάντως, ομολογώ ότι είμαι φαν της αμερικάνικης εκδοχής. Λίγο φτωχός συγγενής μου φαίνονται οι Αυστραλοί.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 4, 2010)

Α! Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα. Δεν ξέρω αν το καταλληλότερο σημείο είναι εδώ, αλλά έμεινα με αυτό:

_«Αντίθετα, *η ηθοποιός Χιουγκ Λόρι, " το νεαρό αστέρι με το λαμπρό μέλλον από τη Μ. Βρετανία",* έφυγε με άδεια χέρια στο τέλος της απονομής, ενώ οι προβλέψεις της έδιναν την "πρωτιά".»_

Από αυτό το άρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπίας για την πρόσφατη απονομή των τηλεοπτικών βραβείων ΕΜΜΥ.

Για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν, «η» Χιουγκ Λόρι είναι «αυτή» εδώ





Το «Χιουγκ» το αφήνω ασχολίαστο.

Στο ίδιο άρθρο αναφέρει:
_«*Στους Έντι Φάλκο*, για την εμφάνιση *του *στη σειρά Nurse Jackie...»_

Για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν, «ο» Έντι Φάλκο είναι αυτός εδώ «ο» ηθοποιός





Πάλι καλά που πέτυχε το φύλο του Τζορτζ Κλούνεϊ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2010)

Πάντως, αν έφτιαχνα το δικό μου λεξικό, θα έβαζα το εξής λήμμα:

δημοσιογράφος = πτυχιούχος ιδιωτικής σχολής δημοσιογραφίας, στην οποία γράφτηκε με απολυτήριο λυκείου κάτω από 13. Η λέξη έρευνα τού είναι παντελώς άγνωστη. Συχνά παριστάνει τον μεταφραστή, χωρίς να ξέρει καλά ούτε αγγλικά ούτε ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2010)

Lexoplast said:


> He's got a chip on his shoulder. > Έχει ραντάρ στον ώμο.
> He's not very impressed. > Δεν είναι πολύ εντυπωσιασμένος.



Εγώ πάλι είμαι πολύ εντυπωσιασμένος. Ας λέει η Αλεξάνδρα. Διότι πρέπει να αγνοείς τον ιδιωματισμό και να μην κοιτάξεις σε λεξικό για να φτάσεις σ' αυτή την ευφάνταστη κυριολεκτική απόδοση. Την είχε σκεφτεί κανείς σας; Είχατε σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο να μην κουβαλάμε τηλέφωνα, ρολόγια, αϊπάντ και άλλα συμπράγκαλα, και να κάνουμε όλες μας τις δουλειές με ένα τσιπάκι στον ώμο; Με μια απλή κλίση της κεφαλής προς τον ώμο (όπως στις φωτογραφίες) ενεργοποιείται η συσκευή και «ακούει» τις χαμηλόφωνες εντολές μας. Κρύβεται κάτω από τα ρούχα και συνοδεύεται από διακριτική κεραία (η κοπέλα, με το μοντέλο κεραία-μαργαριτάρι).










Katerina_A said:


> _«Αντίθετα, *η ηθοποιός Χιουγκ Λόρι, " το νεαρό αστέρι με το λαμπρό μέλλον από τη Μ. Βρετανία",* έφυγε με άδεια χέρια στο τέλος της απονομής, ενώ οι προβλέψεις της έδιναν την "πρωτιά".»_



Σαν να κλέβεις γλειφιτζούρι από τα χέρια μικρού παιδιού. Μου είχαν στείλει την ίδια σελίδα και εγώ τη σκάναρα χωρίς να φτάσω στο τέλος. Γυναικείο όνομα ο Ούγος, μωρέ! Μεταφράζεται έτσι η πρόταση «House star Hugh Laurie, who was among the top British hopes, came away empty-handed after Sunday's ceremony» (BBC). Το έγκλημα δεν είναι που δεν ξέρουν το Hugh ή που δεν ξέρουν τον Χιου Λόρι, αλλά που δεν βλέπουν _Χάους_. Ουγκ!


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 4, 2010)

Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν είναι απλά έλλειψη έρευνας, είναι ''δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα και αυτοσχεδιάζω''. Δηλ. στην πρώτη φράση που έχει επισημάνει η αγαπητή Κατερίνα, πόσα πια λάθη;;; Χιούγκ; ''η'' ;; νεαρό αστέρι;; ...λαμπρό μέλλον;;; Απορώ πως πέτυχε το Μεγάλη Βρετανία.


----------



## Costas (Sep 5, 2010)

Ελευθεροτυπία:
Ανησυχίες εκφράζει και για τις ανεύθυνες πρακτικές αρκετών εταιρειών οι οποίες *αποτυγχάνουν να* βεβαιώσουν τις ηλικίες των πελατών τους, δεν τους βάζουν χρηματικά όρια στο παίξιμο, ούτε διαθέτουν εργαλεία αυτοαποκλεισμού του παίκτη. Να πατήσει δηλαδή ένα κουμπί και να μην μπορεί να μπει ξανά στην ιστοσελίδα. 

Οι οποίες παραλείπουν να / δεν παίρνουν μέτρα ώστε να / δεν φροντίζουν να, ή σκέτο οι οποίες δεν...
Γκάφα ή όχι; πάντως σίγουρα κλασικό και απωθητικό λάθος, μεταφραστή/-στριας που δεν σκέφτεται τι γράφει, αν δηλαδή αυτό που γράφει θα το έλεγε ποτέ δια ζώσης. Το "αποτυγχάνω να" έχει νόημα στα ελληνικά μόνο εφόσον "προσπαθήσω να", πράγμα που δεν ισχύει εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> ...πόσα πια λάθη;;; Χιούγκ; ''η'' ;; νεαρό αστέρι;; ...λαμπρό μέλλον;;; Απορώ πως πέτυχε το Μεγάλη Βρετανία.


Εδώ μάλλον έχουμε άλλη περίπτωση: όχι δημοσιογράφος που παριστάνει τον μεταφραστή, αλλά ο γιος του καφετζή.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ελευθεροτυπία:
> Ανησυχίες εκφράζει και για τις ανεύθυνες πρακτικές αρκετών εταιρειών οι οποίες *αποτυγχάνουν να* βεβαιώσουν τις ηλικίες των πελατών τους, δεν τους βάζουν χρηματικά όρια στο παίξιμο, ούτε διαθέτουν εργαλεία αυτοαποκλεισμού του παίκτη. Να πατήσει δηλαδή ένα κουμπί και να μην μπορεί να μπει ξανά στην ιστοσελίδα.
> 
> Οι οποίες παραλείπουν να / δεν παίρνουν μέτρα ώστε να / δεν φροντίζουν να, ή σκέτο οι οποίες δεν...
> Γκάφα ή όχι; πάντως σίγουρα κλασικό και απωθητικό λάθος, μεταφραστή/-στριας που δεν σκέφτεται τι γράφει, αν δηλαδή αυτό που γράφει θα το έλεγε ποτέ δια ζώσης. Το "αποτυγχάνω να" έχει νόημα στα ελληνικά μόνο εφόσον "προσπαθήσω να", πράγμα που δεν ισχύει εδώ.


Το «αποτυγχάνω να» είναι αγγλισμός που αποδίδει το «fail to (do sth)» [fail to do something; leave something undone; "She failed to notice that her child was no longer in his crib"; "The secretary failed to call the customer and the company lost the account"] και, όπως συμβαίνει με τους περισσότερους αγγλισμούς, φυσικά και λέγεται και διά ζώσης από όσους τον έχουν εμπεδωμένο στο λεξιλόγιό τους.


----------



## Costas (Sep 5, 2010)

Εγώ δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ. Άλλους αγγλισμούς ναι, αυτόν όχι. Κατά τα άλλα, συμφωνείς ότι είναι λάθος επιλήψιμο ή όχι; Μην αποτύχεις να απαντήσεις, σε παρακαλώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2010)

Για να το ακούσεις (ad nauseam) θα πρέπει να μιλάς πολύ με αγγλοσπουδαγμένα εταιρικά στελέχη. 

Τώρα, όπως άλλωστε και κάθε κραυγαλέος αγγλισμός, είναι απωθητικός βαρβαρισμός και επιλήψιμο λάθος μέχρι να τον επιβάλει η χρήση (αν ποτέ συμβεί αυτό). Ως τότε, όμως, παραμένει καταδικαστέα η χρήση του.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 6, 2010)

Η χρήση του "αποτυγχάνω" για να αποδώσει το fail σε περιπτώσεις που έχει την έννοια του παραλείπω μου φαίνεται τιτανοτεράστια αστοχία. Και θα είναι ελαφρώς τραγικό η χρήση να καθαγιάσει κάποτε το συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο. Δηλαδή, πριν αγγλοσπουδάσουν αυτές οι στελεχάρες δεν διέκριναν στη ζωή τους μεταξύ του "αποτυγχάνω" και του "παραλείπω";


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2010)

Μην ανησυχήσετε χωρίς λόγο ότι έχουν αρχίσει διάφοροι να λένε «Μην αποτύχεις να διαβάσεις τον σημερινό Μιχαηλίδη!» (ή «Θα τον διαβάσω χωρίς αποτυχία!»). 

Μια μεταφραστική αστοχία ήταν:

«Η φύση του on-line στοιχηματισμού (όπως 24ωρη άμεση πρόσβαση, μοναχικό παίξιμο) τον κάνει πρόσφορο στην παραγωγή προβληματικού τζόγου, του οποίου η επικράτηση είναι τρεις ή τέσσερις φορές μεγαλύτερη στους τζογαδόρους του Ιντερνετ», διαβάζουμε σε μελέτη του Τζον Γουίλιαμς, καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου του Λέθμπριτζ στον Καναδά.

Ανησυχίες εκφράζει και για τις ανεύθυνες πρακτικές αρκετών εταιρειών οι οποίες αποτυγχάνουν να βεβαιώσουν τις ηλικίες των πελατών τους, δεν τους βάζουν χρηματικά όρια στο παίξιμο, ούτε διαθέτουν εργαλεία αυτοαποκλεισμού του παίκτη. Να πατήσει δηλαδή ένα κουμπί και να μην μπορεί να μπει ξανά στην ιστοσελίδα. [...]​
Πάνω στο διάβασμα της μελέτης πολλά συμβαίνουν...


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 6, 2010)

Πάντως, δεν πρόκειται για μ*ί*α μεταφραστική (και όχι μόνο) αστοχία.

Όλο το απόσπασμα "η φύση του on-line στοιχηματισμού (όπως 24ωρη άμεση πρόσβαση, μοναχικό παίξιμο) τον κάνει πρόσφορο στην παραγωγή προβληματικού τζόγου, του οποίου η επικράτηση είναι τρεις ή τέσσερις φορές μεγαλύτερη στους τζογαδόρους του Ιντερνετ" νομίζω ότι είναι ένα μεγαλειώδες ποίημα, ένας ύμνος στις άπειρες δυνατότητες του ανθρώπινου εγκεφάλου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2010)

Για τέτοιες αστοχίες έχουν βγάλει οι Αγγλοσάξονες το δυσμετάφραστο «A miss is as good as a mile». Όπως λέει και το πολυαγαπημένο μου (όση η αγάπη μου τόσες και οι ώρες του) worldlingo: «Μια δεσποινίδα είναι τόσο καλή όσο ένα μίλι».


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2010)

Πολύ καιρό είχα να τσιρίξω για τους υπαλλήλους της ΝΕΤ που έχουν προσληφθεί με αξιοκρατικές διαδικασίες, αλλά σήμερα είναι απανωτά τα κρούσματα στους τίτλους:
*Συνελήφθει
*Επελέγειν


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2010)

Συνεχίζω με μη γκάφες αλλά απλώς με ατυχείς διατυπώσεις:
«Είναι έξω από κάθε προηγούμενο η προσπάθεια ενός στελέχους της Αριστεράς να επιβάλλει εκβιαστικά την υποψηφιότητά του», δήλωσε χαρακτηριστικά σήμερα το απόγευμα ο πρόεδρος του ΣΥΝ, Αλέξης Τσίπρας
Έξω από κάθε λογική ή Χωρίς προηγούμενο, θα έλεγα εγώ, αλλά όχι Έξω από κάθε προηγούμενο (τοπικό επίρρημα με χρονικό όνομα). Το Χωρίς λογική, αντιθέτως, δεκτό...:)


----------



## sarant (Sep 9, 2010)

Και εδώ το "επιβάλλει" θα ήθελε ένα λάμδα, μάλλον, αλλά με έναν καλό δικηγόρο αθωώνεται. Παρέμπ, τα λανθασμένα "επιβάλλει" είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα λανθασμένα "επιβάλει", δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε με την παρατήρηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2010)

Όντως, τα λανθασμένα "επιβάλλει" είναι περισσότερα από τα λανθασμένα "επιβάλει". Στα κανάλια βλέπουμε πάντως συχνά ένα χειρότερο λάθος, όταν πρόκειται για το ρήμα "καταγγέλλω", που το προτιμούν ως "καταγγέλω". Λέω χειρότερο, αφού δεν υπάρχει καθόλου ο τύπος "καταγγέλω", ενώ τουλάχιστον το "επιβάλω" υπάρχει και ως σωστό. 

Θέλω να αναφέρω και κάτι άλλο που άκουσα στις ειδήσεις:
Ο κύριος Βγενόπουλος, που είναι και δικηγόρος, δεν θα έπρεπε να ξέρει ότι δεν λέμε "Οι κύριοι κύριοι";


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> εν αποστρατεία υψηλό αξιωματούχο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού


εν αποστρατεία υψηλόβαθμο αξιωματικό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού ή
απόστρατο υψηλόβαθμο αξιωματικό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ο κύριος Βγενόπουλος, που είναι και δικηγόρος, δεν θα έπρεπε να ξέρει ότι δεν λέμε "Οι κύριοι κύριοι";


...παρά μόνο "ο κ.κ."; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2010)

Από την Espresso:

Ο κ. Χυτήρης παραδέχτηκε: «Υπήρξε μια σπατάλη στην τηλεόραση, η οποία είναι *παμφημολογούμενη *και επομένως αυτό πρέπει να μαζευτεί χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία. Η δημόσια τηλεόραση είναι απαραίτητη και ο ρόλος της είναι απαραίτητος και είναι διαφορετικός από τον ρόλο τον οποίο έχουν τα άλλα ιδιωτικά μέσα και αυτό πρέπει να το ενισχύσουμε χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία».

Παρντόν; Μήπως είπε "πανθομολογούμενη" ο κύριος Χυτήρης, αλλά ήταν άγνωστη λέξη για τον ρεπόρτερ της Espressο; Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν 4 ευρήματα αυτής της λέξης, από τα οποία τα δύο είναι από την ίδια είδηση, άρα συνολικά τρία. Από τα άλλα δύο, το ένα θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει "φημολογούμενη", το άλλο κλίνει προς το "πανθομολογούμενη".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2010)

Εμένα πάλι, μου κάνει για ωραία λεξιπλασία. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2010)

Ακριβώς, αν είναι σκόπιμη, γιατί εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται ότι είπε τέτοιο πράγμα ο Χυτήρης.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Πρωινές κακιούλες, για να αρχίσει σωστά η ημέρα. Ξεσηκωμένα από τον Στ. Κασιμάτη:

«Το τρένο της προόδου προχωρεί πλησίστιο!» Η φράση αποδίδεται, λέει, στον δικηγόρο, επίκουρο καθηγητή του Εργατικού Δικαίου και ίσως υποψήφιο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στην Περιφέρεια Αττικής. Τι εννοεί; Δεν είναι δόκιμο; Τότε γιατί διαβάζω στην Καθημερινή πάλι: «Το τρένο περνάει πλησίστιο στον 20ό αιώνα, θεοποιημένο σύμβολο της νεωτερικότητας και της τεχνολογίας». 





«Εκείνο που έχει σημασία είναι ο διαχωρισμός ευθυνών. Πρέπει να μαζευτούν οι αρμοδιότητες γιατί τα θέματα τρέχουν και να υπάρχει οριζόντια, πολύ στενή συνεργασία με το Προστασίας του Πολίτη, το Υγείας και τρίτον, το θίξατε πολύ σωστά, ιδιαίτερα για τους μητροπολιτικούς χώρους της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης οι δήμοι, οι αντίστοιχοι δήμοι και ιδιαίτερα ο δήμος της Αθήνας. Δεν είναι, ξέρετε, αδύνατον το πρόβλημα και είναι από τα λίγα προβλήματα που δεν είναι θέματα χρημάτων, είναι θέμα συντονισμού. Καταμέτρηση των νομίμων, νόμιμες οι ανανεώσεις αδειών χωρίς πολύ μεγάλο χρόνο και δεύτερον, επειδή εκκρεμούν πάκοι καταγγελιών στο Συμβούλιο της Ευρώπης και στον ΟΗΕ για κακομεταχείριση, θέλει στενό μαρκάρισμα και στενή παρατήρηση, κάθε μέρα να πήγαινες έξω από τα γραφεία τους στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση και να τους λέτε “τηρήστε τους νόμους της ποσόστωσης εισδοχής μεταναστών”».

Ανήκει στην κυρία Άννα Νταλάρα και δείχνει ότι, από τον ενθουσιασμό για την ανάληψη των νέων καθηκόντων της, έχασε τα λόγια της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2010)

Δυο χρόνια τους το φύλαγες; Παπαπαπαπα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Πλησίστιος συρμός,
μεσίστια η σημαία,
κλαυθμός και οδυρμός,
ατμόσφαιρα ωραία.

Και στης Αννούλας την ποδιά σφάζονται _συνταξάρια_, γιατί δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω τη ρήση του Χάρι Κλιν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2010)

Αν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε καλούς λογαριασμούς με βάση κάποιες τέτοιες έρευνες, θα σήμαινε ότι μάλλον θα σας τυραννώ για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα. Αλλά θα πρέπει να αφήσω τις εγέρσεις και να εξασκηθώ στην «άρση από καρέκλα».


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2010)

Μετά από αυτό το αλτήριο υγειονομικό μήνυμα, τι να αναφέρω εδώ για τα μαργαριτάρια που ψάρεψα στις διακοπές μου; Περιορίζομαι στο ότι η συσκευασία στο βαμβάκι στο σούπερ μάρκετ έγραφε ότι πρόκειται για _υδρόφυλλο βάμβακα_, ότι στην τουαλέτα του αεροπλάνου μας έλεγαν "κλειδώνετε τη πόρτα" (το κλειδώνω συντάσσεται με δοτική; ) και μερικά άλλα ψιλοπράματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2010)

Από τις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ, και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το ακούω:
"...πυροβόλησε τη γυναίκα και τα δυο παιδιά της, 28 και 7 ετών, *αντίστοιχα*."
Αντίστοιχα σε τι; Αφού δεν είπες ονόματα, σε τι αντιστοιχούν τα "αντίστοιχα";


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2010)

Ο (φλύαρος μέχρις αηδίας) σχολιαστής του μπάσκετ στην ΕΤ1 χτες το βράδυ:
"Και τώρα, αγαπητέ μου Τάδε, *εισήγαγέ μας *στο..."
Για όνομα! Πες "βάλε μας", χριστιανέ μου, και μη μας ταράζεις βραδιάτικα!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

Διαβάζω στο Οδηγός Προγράμματος: "Εγγύηση από την ΤΕΜΠΜΕ Α.Ε. Χαμηλότοκων Δανείων για την Κάλυψη Φορολογικών και Ασφαλιστικών Υποχρεώσεων ΜΕ/ΠΜΕ" «ο αναλογούν τόκος». Λοιπόν, ο τόκος (καθότι αρσενικού γένους) είναι _αναλογών_, όχι *_αναλογούν_. _Αναλογούν_ μπορεί να είναι ένα ποσό, όπως και καθετί άλλο ουδέτερου γένους. Περισσότερα: Οι μετοχές και Ο πωλών, η πωλούσα, το ....


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2010)

«Δεν λέγονται αυτά από την τηλεόραση» είπε ο συνδικαλιστής. «Εκ του συστάδην, με τον κύριο υπουργό».

Τη βλέπω εγώ τη μάχη να έρχεται. Βενζίνη βάλατε;


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2010)

Τι το 'θελε το ρημάδι; Ενώ θα έκανε τη δουλειά του μια χαρά μ' ένα "εκ του κοντόθεν"...

Βάλαμε, βάλαμε. Εδώ στην επαρχία, χωρίς μηχανοκίνητο κάρο δυσκολεύουν πολύ τα πράγματα. 
Ευτυχώς που έχει ακόμα ιπποκινούμενα κάρα. ;)


----------



## vasper (Sep 14, 2010)

Από ταινία με επαγγελματική μετάφραση (έχει σημασία καθώς εξ ακοής τέτοια λάθη είναι συχνά) "The dean wants to see you" = "Ο Ντιν θέλει να σε δει" (νταν ντονγκ...)  Προφανώς δεν είχε ακούσει ποτέ για Κοσμήτορα / Πρύτανη.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2010)

Kαλώς όρισες, Vasper, και νομίζω ότι ξέρω για ποια ταινία μιλάς. Έπρεπε να έχει χτυπήσει κάποιο καμπανάκι το άρθρο "the" μπροστά στο dean, αλλά μάλλον έπεσε πολλή αφηρημάδα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2010)

Να το πούμε του Σαραντάκου, να τον βάλει στη Στρατιά των Ανύπαρκτων. :) Καλώς όρισες, Βάσπερ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες!



vasper said:


> Προφανώς δεν είχε ακούσει ποτέ για Κοσμήτορα / Πρύτανη.



Βλέπεις όμως ότι κι εσύ έχεις δίλημμα: ο κοσμήτορας ή ο πρύτανης; Οπότε έβαλε ντιν και βγήκε από το δίλημμα. :)


*Υπάρχει κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος να μας εξηγήσει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε κοσμήτορα και πρύτανη, σε dean και rector;*


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2010)

Όλα τα'χει η Βίκι...

Και φυσικά Αγγλία, ΗΠΑ και Σκωτία διαφέρουν και στο καθε πανεπιστήμιο διαφέρει επίσης, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές κοσμήτορας ο Ντίν(ος), δηλαδή αφεντικό της σχολής. Όχι αφεντικό του πανεπιστημίου ολόκληρου. Αυτός είναι ο (υπο)καγκελάριος, ελληνιστί πρύτανης.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες, Vasper! 

Και όλους τους έχει η Βίκι... ;) αν δεχτούμε ότι δεν πρόσεξε το άρθρο.
Διαλιέχτε: βαφτιστικό ή επώνυμο; 
(Τον Τζέιμς τον καπάρωσα για συνέντευξη μετά σφηνακίων, εντάξει; Οι κυρίες ας περιμένουν τον αρραβώνα 
Ή μήπως τίτλο, τοπωνύμιο, εταιρεία ή τυφώνα (αυτός δεν θα 'θελα με τίποτα να με δει .


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Να το πούμε του Σαραντάκου, να τον βάλει στη Στρατιά των Ανύπαρκτων. :) Καλώς όρισες, Βάσπερ.



Ο μυστηριώδης Ντιν είναι βετεράνος της Στρατιάς:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/05/13/ntin/


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2010)

Έκαναν το θαύμα τους πάλι οι "δημοσιογράφοι" του σκανδαλοθηρικού τύπου. 

*Έλληνας τραγουδιστής στη φυλακή της Καραϊβικής.*

Ποια φυλακή της Καραϊβικής, βρε λεβέντες; Χώρα είναι η Καραϊβική; Σαν να λέμε "Στη φυλακή της Μεσογείου; Στη φυλακή του Αιγαίου;"


----------



## psifio (Sep 15, 2010)

Και χώρα να ήταν πάλι δεν σωζότανε. Θα λέγαμε "*στη* φυλακή της Ελλάδας"; Ή "σε φυλακή στην/της" (δηλαδή σε σωφρονιστικό κατάστημα) ή "στη φυλακή στην" (δηλαδή φυλακισμένος).


----------



## Isiliel (Sep 15, 2010)

vasper said:


> Από ταινία με επαγγελματική μετάφραση (έχει σημασία καθώς εξ ακοής τέτοια λάθη είναι συχνά) "The dean wants to see you" = "Ο Ντιν θέλει να σε δει" (νταν ντονγκ...)  Προφανώς δεν είχε ακούσει ποτέ για Κοσμήτορα / Πρύτανη.



Κάτι αντίστοιχο συνάντησα πρόσφατα σε μια ερασιτεχνική μετάφραση, όπου χρειάστηκε να καλέσουν τον κ. Φορένσικς να ερευνήσει τον τόπο του εγκλήματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> *Έλληνας τραγουδιστής στη φυλακή της Καραϊβικής.*


Καμιά φορά, τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά.  Διάλογος στο γραφείο:

--Ρε συ, Έλληνας τραγουδιστής στη φυλακή.
--Πού;
--Σε μια χώρα της Καραϊβικής.
--Γράψτο.

Έλληνας τραγουδιστής στη φυλακή, σε μια χώρα της Καραϊβικής.

--Τόγραψα.
--Σε ποια χώρα, ρε;
--Δεν ξέρω.
--Ε, κόψτην τότε.

Έλληνας τραγουδιστής στη φυλακή, σε μια χώρα της Καραϊβικής.

--Την έκοψα.
--ΟΚ, είσαι ο πρώτος.


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2010)

Isiliel said:


> Κάτι αντίστοιχο συνάντησα πρόσφατα σε μια ερασιτεχνική μετάφραση, όπου χρειάστηκε να καλέσουν τον κ. Φορένσικς να ερευνήσει τον τόπο του εγκλήματος.


 
Corroborating evidence: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=27000&postcount=892 :)


----------



## vasper (Sep 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλωσόρισες!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ευχαριστώ :) 

Καλώς σας βρήκα. 

Υποθέτω για την Ελληνική μετάφραση του dean, το Κοσμήτορας είναι το σωστό. Οι δικοί μας πρυτάνεις στα Αγγλικά αναφέρονται ως Rector.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

Από το σημερινό άρθρο του Άγγ. Στάγκου στην Καθημερινή, «Όπου γης και πατρίς»:

Τα παιδιά μας φεύγουν. [...] Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του ’50 και τη δεκαετία του ’60 [...] Στη Γερμανία, το οικονομικό θαύμα ήταν σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη και είχε ανάγκη από εργατικό δυναμικό, όπως και οι στοές του Σαρλ λε Ρουά, στο Βέλγιο [...]​
Νέος εξαγωγικός κλάδος δημιουργείται άραγε; Η λεξοδιασπαστική; Charleroi μονολεκτικά λέγεται η βελγική πόλη. Και να πει κανείς ότι δεν είναι βρυξελλοταξιδεμένος ο συγγραφέας; Μάλλον κάποιο υπερδιορθωτικό χέρι έκανε το θαύμα του πάλι, κάποιος το μπέρδεψε με το Σαρλ ντε Γκολ, ποιος ξέρει;


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2010)

Χμ, υπερδιόρθωση θα έλεγα. Υπερδιόρθωση δηλαδή στα γαλλικά. Charles-le-Roi το γράφανε σε παλιούς χάρτες του 19ου αιώνα, της εποχής του Ναπολέοντα, στην εκστρατεία του Βατερλώ για παράδειγμα. Αλάνθαστη απόδειξη ότι ο συγγραφέας ζει στο παρελθόν.


----------



## sarant (Sep 17, 2010)

Σχιζολεξία, που αφού διαμέλισε όλες τις ελληνικές λέξεις (εξ απίνης, κατ' όπιν, εν ω, όποτε δήποτε) τώρα εξορμά εκτός συνόρων.

Σήμερα στον Σκλαβενίτη, έπεσε το μάτι μου στα κρασιά, είχε ΜΑΥΡΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ. Δυο λέξεις. Και ήταν τυπωμένες στην ετικέτα του μπουκαλιού. Πήρα δυο (άλλα) μπουκάλια να πιω να ξεχάσω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

sarant said:


> Πήρα δυο (άλλα) μπουκάλια να πιω να ξεχάσω.


Να παίρνεις και καμιά φωτό με το τηλέ, για τον ιστορικό του μέλλοντος. Για σχετικά μαθήματα: Costas.


----------



## StellaP (Sep 17, 2010)

Στη σημερινή εκπομπή του ΑΛΤΕΡ "Εδώ και τώρα" ο φλύαρος, ξερόλας και κατ' εξακολούθηση...διακοψίας παρουσιαστής είπε με στόμφο : "Είναι μία υπόθεση που χειρίζεται με λεπτότητα από τις αρμόδιες αρχές".


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 17, 2010)

"όσο το*δυνατότερο"

(Τώρα όλο και κάποιος θα μου πει ότι είναι τόσο κοινό λάθος που δεν είναι λάθος και θα έχουμε το γνωστό debate για το αν την 999η φορά θεωρείται λάθος και τη 1000η θεωρείται σωστό κ.ο.κ. αλλά για μένα δείχνει ότι αυτός που το γράφει βαριέται να σκεφτεί τι σημαίνουν οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιεί. Και σ' αυτόν που κατάφερε να το βάλει σε κείμενο στο europa.eu εύχομαι και εις ανώτερα.)


----------



## nikosl (Sep 18, 2010)

ένα πολύ πετυχημένο από το Law and Order χτες το βράδυ. Βρέθηκε unconsolidated marine sand, αλλά σύμφωνα με το μεταφραστή βρέθηκε "μη-κονιορτοποιημένη άμμος μαρίνας".


----------



## nikosl (Sep 21, 2010)

Στο ένθετο New York Times της Κυριακάτικης Ελευθεροτυπίας. Η λεζάντα γράφει για κάποιους που είδαν ένα αρνάκι. Για ανοίξτε όμως τη φωτό που σκάναρα για να δείτε τι ακριβώς του κάνουν (και πείτε και του μεταφραστή ότι το saw μπορεί να είναι και ενεστώτας).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

Καταπληκτικό! Οι άνθρωποι κρατάνε το πριόνι και πριονίζουν τα αρνιά, αλλά σύμφωνα με τον δημοσιογράφο-ανυποψίαστο μεταφραστή, "είδαν ένα αρνάκι".

Γιατί, το "οργανικό κρέας" που γράφει πιο πάνω, πάει πίσω;

Φυσικά, δεν υπάρχει μεταφραστής. Είπαμε, ο κάθε δημοσιογράφος είναι συγχρόνως και μεταφραστής, ακόμα κι αν τα αγγλικά του περιορίζονται στο Λόουερ που πήρε στη Β' Γυμνασίου.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Φυσικά, δεν υπάρχει μεταφραστής. Είπαμε, ο κάθε δημοσιογράφος είναι συγχρόνως και μεταφραστής, ακόμα κι αν τα αγγλικά του περιορίζονται στο Λόουερ που πήρε στη Β' Γυμνασίου.



Κι όμως, στο ένθετο των NY Times επειδή είναι όλο μετάφραση έχει ένα πλαίσιο που αναφέρει υπεύθυνο ελληνικής έκδοσης, υπεύθυνη ύλης, μεταφράσεις και διόρθωση.

Και επί τη ευκαιρία, στο άλλο ένθετο της Ε, στο Monde Diplomatique, είχα κάποτε στείλει αυτό (το έστειλα και στα γαλλικά) αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ ουδεμία απάντηση, ούτε βέβαια δημοσιεύτηκε.


----------



## sarant (Sep 21, 2010)

Συνονόματε, αυτό με το αρνάκι θα σου το κλέψω, να το ξέρεις!


----------



## nikosl (Sep 21, 2010)

sarant said:


> Συνονόματε, αυτό με το αρνάκι θα σου το κλέψω, να το ξέρεις!



ελεύθερα!


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2010)

Αυτό μου το έστειλαν. Κανείς καμιά ιδέα από που βγαίνει;


----------



## nikosl (Sep 21, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αυτό μου το έστειλαν. Κανείς καμιά ιδέα από που βγαίνει;




εχει περαστεί η λέξη πανευρωπαϊκό για κάποιο λόγο ως pan. Κοίτα και σε αντίστροφη μετάφραση


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Έκανε την Κούνεβα Σαρτζετάκη η Ελευθεροτυπία σήμερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά δεν λέμε με σεβασμό «αυτός είναι Κύριος (εδώ: Κυρία) με Κάπα κεφαλαίο»;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά και το «Η Κυρία Κούνεβα με κάπα κεφαλαίο» είναι ένας άσχετος τίτλος για το άρθρο. Θα προτιμούσα να έγραφε εκεί μέσα «η κυρία Κούνεβα» αντί για «η Κούνεβα». (Μήπως γκρινιάζω στην απέναντι όχθη από τον Σαρτζετάκη;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

Μην ξεχνάς ότι άλλος είναι ο τιτλατζής... :)


----------



## nikosl (Sep 23, 2010)

Ο τιτλατζής (της Ελευθεροτυπίας εννοώ) ξαναχτύπησε και έκανε το Harrods Harrold's δύο φορές σήμερα. Σημειωτέον ότι ο Μωυσής Λίτσης στο άρθρο του το γράφει σωστά Harrods.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2010)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι αυτοί που οδηγούν νταλίκα είναι *νταλικέρηδες*. Δεν οδηγούν *_νταλίκι_ (που το ίδιο θα έκανε), δεν είναι *_νταλικιέρηδες_.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2010)

Φαντάζομαι όλοι αυτοί γράφουν και *_κιερί_, *_κιέρατο_ κ.ο.κ.;


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 24, 2010)

Δυο ετεροχρονισμένα, κινηματογραφικού ενδιαφέροντος, που θυμήθηκα. Το πρώτο έχει να κάνει με την ταινία _Μόναχο_ (του Σπίλμπεργκ). Εκεί εμφανίζεται σε μικρό ρόλο ο καλός ηθοποιός Μιχάλης Γιαννάτος. Παίζει τον ξενοδόχο. Θυμάμαι, λοιπόν, αναφορές (ιντερνετικές και γραπτού τύπου) που ονομάτιζαν τον ρόλο του ως ''Αριστοτέλης Πόρτερ''. Φυσικά αν πάτε στο imdb θα δείτε οτι είναι credited ως ''Hotel Aristoteles Porter''. 
Δεύτερο, στο cine.gr (το ελληνικό αντίστοιχο του imdb, τρόπον τινά). Στην ταινία ''Γεννημένος την 4η Ιουλίου'', οι ηθοποιοί που εμφανίζονταν σε ρόλους βετεράνων του πολέμου, είχαν δίπλα στο όνομα τους σαν όνομα του ρόλου το ''Κτηνίατρος''. Μα τόσοι πολλοί κτηνίατροι σε ταινία για το Βιετνάμ? Έλα όμως που το imdb τους δίνει σαν VET. Οπου ναι, vet ειναι ο κτηνίατρος αλλά εν προκειμένω είναι και σύντμηση του veteran. Αυτό ωστόσο κατόπιν μηνύματος μου (προς τιμήν τους) το διόρθωσαν.


----------



## StellaP (Sep 24, 2010)

Αυτό που είπε ο JimAdams και το vet. μου θύμισε κάτι που συνέβη πριν από κάμποσα χρόνια στην ΕΡΤ κατά τη διάρκεια εκπομπής, όπου διάβαζαν τα αποτελέσματα των εκλογών. Οι πίνακες έγγραφαν
π.χ. αποτελέσματα κ. Αγουλινίτσας, εγγεγραμμένοι τόσοι,ψήφισαν τόσοι κλπ. Δηλαδή πριν από το όνομα του χωριού εμφανιζόταν ένα κ. που φυσικά σήμαινε κοινότητα. ΄Ομως η εκφωνήτρια, γνωστή δημοσιογράφος της ΕΡΤ το διάβαζε" κάτω" (Κάτω Αγουλινίτσας, Κάτω Μουζακίου, Κάτω Μηλιάς). Αυτό κράτησε για αρκετή ώρα χωρίς να το έχει προσέξει κανείς τους, μέχρι που πήραμε τηλέφωνο την ΕΡΤ και το διόρθωσαν.
Αναρωτιέμαι αν της τύχαινε το "κ.΄Ανω μηλιάς" πώς θα το διάβαζε.


----------



## psifio (Sep 24, 2010)

Κοντά στον οικισμό Μπάριλοχ της Παταγονίας εντοπίστηκε μια *απανθρακωμένη* μαργαρίτα, ηλικίας 47 εκατ. ετών. (Ελευθεροτυπία)
Μη σκαλίιιζεις τη στάάαααχτη...


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 24, 2010)

psifio said:


> Κοντά στον οικισμό Μπάριλοχ της Παταγονίας εντοπίστηκε μια *απανθρακωμένη* μαργαρίτα, ηλικίας 47 εκατ. ετών. (Ελευθεροτυπία)
> Μη σκαλίιιζεις τη στάάαααχτη...



Μ' ένα σμπάρο δυό τρυγόνια! Αυτό το Μπάριλοχ βγάζει μάτι, εκτός πια κι αν είναι κανείς τόσο μεγάλος λάτρης της γερμανικής γλώσσας και το θεωρήσει γλυκό ολίσθημα (αν και πάλι λίγο δύσκολο να το δεις έτσι καθώς έζησαν εκεί για κάποια χρόνια τύποι σαν τον Άντολφ Άιχμανν και τον Έριχ Πρίμπκε). 
Όσο κι αν τα τοπία της ευρύτερης περιοχής θυμίζουν Άλπεις, το τοπωνύμιο _Μπαριλότσε_ (Bariloche) είναι ινδιάνικου ετύμου [προέρχεται από τη γλώσσα Μαπουντουνγκούν (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mapudungun) των Ινδιάνων Mapuche που ζουν στην Αργεντινή και, κυρίως, στη Χιλή (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mapuche)]:
"_The name Bariloche comes from the Mapudungun word Vuriloche meaning "people from behind the mountain" (vuri = behind, che = people). The Vuriloche pass was used by the Poyas to cross the Andes and was kept secret from the European priests for a long time_".

Και να πεις ότι πρόκειται για κάποιο πανάγνωστο τοπωνύμιο. Η Μπαριλότσε είναι ένα από τα διασημότερα τουριστικά θέρετρα της Αργεντινής και γενικότερα της Νότιας Αμερικής.

ΥΓ: και τέλος, "οικισμός" μια πόλη με 130.000 κατοίκους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> ΥΓ: και τέλος, "οικισμός" μια πόλη με 130.000 κατοίκους;



Άκουγα μια φορά πριν μερικά χρόνια στην αυστριακή τηλεόραση ένα ρεπορτάζ για την τοπική κινεζική κοινότητα. Μέσα σε όλα λοιπόν, η ρεπόρτερ θαυμάζει που έχουν τόσο ωραία και γραφικά έθιμα και το αναφέρει, οπότε ο Κινέζος συνομιλητής της τής λέει:
«Μα είναι λογικό, όλοι οι Κινέζοι της Αυστρίας προερχόμαστε από το ίδιο χωριό.»
«Το ίδιο χωριό;», αναρωτιέται ξαφνιασμένη η ρεπόρτερ, και εμφανώς κάνει υπολογισμούς στο μυαλό της, καθώς πιο πριν είχε αναφέρει ότι η κινεζική κοινότητα αριθμεί ηδη μερικές χιλιάδες ψυχές. «Μα πόσους κατοίκους έχει το χωριό σας;»
«Ε, δεν είναι και από τα μεγάλα«, της απαντάει σεμνά ο εκπρόσωπος. «Γύρω στις 600.000 κατοίκους».


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2010)

Το "απανθρακωμένη" δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος, όμως. Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, είναι ο όρος της χημείας που σημαίνει ότι ένας οργανισμός έχει μετατραπεί σε οργανικό άνθρακα. Τώρα, κατά πόσον μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό για μια μαργαρίτα, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## psifio (Sep 24, 2010)

Νόμιζα ότι αυτός ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για τα φυτά που διατηρούνται ολόκληρα, όπως πχ το δάσος στη Λέσβο. Εδώ μιλάμε για αποτύπωμα πάνω σε πέτρα. Αν χρησιμοποιείται και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, mea culpa!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 25, 2010)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μας μένουν η Μπάριλοχ και ο οικισμός ως μνημεία επικής δημοσογραφικής μετάφρασης.


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2010)

sarant said:


> Σήμερα στον Σκλαβενίτη, έπεσε το μάτι μου στα κρασιά, είχε ΜΑΥΡΟ ΔΑΦΝΗ. Δυο λέξεις. Και ήταν τυπωμένες στην ετικέτα του μπουκαλιού.


Κι εγώ θα πρέπει του χρόνου να καταθέσω φωτογραφία από επίσημη οδική πινακίδα νέας εσοδείας στην Κρήτη, όπου το χωριό Αρμανώγεια αναγράφεται Άρμα Ανώγεια.



nikosl said:


> Και επί τη ευκαιρία, στο άλλο ένθετο της Ε, στο Monde Diplomatique, είχα κάποτε στείλει αυτό (το έστειλα και στα γαλλικά) αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ ουδεμία απάντηση, ούτε βέβαια δημοσιεύτηκε.


Αυτό βέβαια δεν είναι γλωσσική ούτε μεταφραστική γκάφα.



StellaP said:


> Στη σημερινή εκπομπή του ΑΛΤΕΡ "Εδώ και τώρα" ο φλύαρος, ξερόλας και κατ' εξακολούθηση...διακοψίας παρουσιαστής είπε με στόμφο : "Είναι μία υπόθεση που χειρίζεται με λεπτότητα από τις αρμόδιες αρχές".


Αυτό δεν είναι γκάφα, αλλά ένα παλιό ήδη ζήτημα, που να πώς το αντιμετωπίζει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης στη Γραμματική του του 1941:

*812.* Τυχαίνει κάποτε να μας χρειάζεται ένας παθητικός τύπος από ρήμα αποθετικό με έννοια ενεργητική. Στην περίπτωση αυτή καταφεύγουμε:

α) Σε ρ ή μα σ υ ν ώ ν υ μ ο, που να έχει παθητικό τύπο· λ.χ. το _χρησιμοποιούμαι_ για παθητικό του _μεταχειρίζομαι_: _τα επιχειρήματα που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν_ (αντί _μεταχειρίστηκαν_).

β) Σε π ε ρ ί φ ρ α σ η από το ρήμα _είμαι_ ή _γίνομαι_ και ρηματικό επίθετο ή ουσιαστικό:​
_σέβομαι τη γνώμη σου — μου είναι σεβαστή η γνώμη σου
επεξεργάστηκαν καπνά — έγινε επεξεργασία καπνών
δεχόμαστε — γίνεται δεχτό
σκεφτήκαμε κάτι — έγινε σκέψη για κάτι_​
*813.* Μόνο η μετοχή του παρακειμένου των αποθετικών ρημάτων μπορεί να έχη όχι μόνο ενεργητική σημασία (_καθισμένος_, _παραπονεμένος_, _παραξενεμένος_ [Σ.Costas: αποθετικό;;;], _συλλογισμένος_) αλλά και παθητική (_προσκυνημένος_ [Σ.Costas: ;;;]), κάποτε μάλιστα μόνο παθητική (_ονειρεμένος_, _προφασισμένος_) και μπορεί τότε να χρησιμοποιηθή με τη σημασία αυτή: _ιστορίες διηγημένες_, _οι παραδεγμένες απόψεις_.

*814.* Αντίθετα με τα παραπάνω μερικοί μεταχειρίζονται τ' αποθετικά ρήματα και σε παθητική έννοια: _τα καπνά επεξεργάστηκαν φέτος κακά_, _τα σακιά που προμηθεύτηκαν από την αγορά_. Όσο και αν η χρήση ανταποκρίνεται σε μιαν ανάγκη, δεν τη δέχεται εύκολα το γλωσσικό μας αίσθημα και είναι καλό ν' αποφεύγεται.

Αν από το 1941 κιόλας ο Τριανταφυλλίδης αναγνώριζε στην παράγραφο 814 ότι "η χρήση ανταποκρίνεται σε μιαν ανάγκη", σημαίνει για μένα ότι το 2010 η χρήση αυτή αν μη τι άλλο δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται γκάφα.

Εγώ θα πρόσθετα και το ζήτημα των αποθετικών σε αλληλοπαθή σημασία, λ.χ. "οι δυο τους γνωρίστηκαν και ερωτεύτηκαν τρελά" [ο ένας τον άλλον = αγαπήθηκαν].

Με την ευκαιρία, πώς σας φαίνεται η αρχή του λήμματος _τρελός_ του ΛΚΝ;

*τρελός -ή -ό* [trelós] E1 : I1α. που είναι ψυχικά άρρωστος· ψυχοπαθής: _Eίναι ~ και δεν του καταλογίζουν ευθύνες. Έχει ένα παιδί τρελό._

1) Το _τρελός_ μου φαίνεται υπώνυμο του ψυχικά άρρωστου· π.χ. έναν καταθλιπτικό δεν τον λέμε τρελό, μολονότι είναι ψυχικά άρρωστος.
2) Σε σχέση με το δεύτερο παράδειγμα, αν ακούσω "έχει ένα παιδί τρελό", θα καταλάβω πως το παιδί αυτό πάσχει από ψυχική ασθένεια; Πιο ταιριαστό παράδειγμα δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν;


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2010)

Costas said:


> Κι εγώ θα πρέπει του χρόνου να καταθέσω φωτογραφία από επίσημη οδική πινακίδα νέας εσοδείας στην Κρήτη, όπου το χωριό Αρμανώγεια αναγράφεται Άρμα Ανώγεια.



Είναι το ασχημότερο αδέρφι του χωριού Χάρμα Ανώγεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 25, 2010)

Δείτε τι γίνεται όταν κάποιος πάει να γράψει χαριτωμένα και να κλέψει ατάκες από τη Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου. Η αθάνατη Γεωργία είπε, "Πίνω εις υγείαν της *γενεθλιούσης*", αλλά το παιδί του σημερινού εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος νόμισε ότι η ονομαστική είναι η "γενεθλιούση"!Άρα η γενεθλιούση μπορείτε να φανταστείτε ότι τον είχε τον παρά μπόλικο. 
Ελπίζω όταν η γενεθλιούση άνοιξε τα δώρα να μη θυμόταν ποιος έφερε τι.  ​


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2010)

— Δεν είναι της παρούσης.
— Ποια είν' αυτή η Παρούση, βρε παιδιά; :)


Το _αυτοπορτρέτο_ το αντέχετε, ιδιαίτερα σε κείμενο μαζί με την _αυτοπροσωπογραφία_;

Ένα πολύτιμο αυτοπορτρέτο του Ρέμπραντ "κρυβόταν" πίσω από πίνακα Ρώσου αριστοκράτη!

_Η "κρυμμένη" αυτοπροσωπογραφία του Ρέμπραντ, όταν ο ζωγράφος ήταν 28 ετών_

Μια άγνωστη ενυπόγραφη αυτοπροσωπογραφία του Ρέμπραντ, που ήταν "κρυμμένη" επί τρεις αιώνες κάτω από την εικόνα ενός Ρώσου αριστοκράτη και αποκαλύφθηκε χάρη σε… αστυνομικές μεθόδους, εκτίθεται πλέον στο Μουσείο Ρέμπραντ στο Άμστερνταμ.

Ο ζωγράφος εμφανίζεται στο έργο το 1634, σε ηλικία 28 ετών, με μακριά μαλλιά, μουστάκι και μπερέ, με δροσερό πρόσωπο, να μας κοιτάζει κατάματα. Δεν είναι το μόνο αυτοπορτρέτο του καλλιτέχνη, αφού έχουν βρεθεί τουλάχιστον δώδεκα άλλα.​
Από τα Νέα, αλλά στην Πύλη.


----------



## StellaP (Sep 25, 2010)

Costas said:


> Αν από το 1941 κιόλας ο Τριανταφυλλίδης αναγνώριζε στην παράγραφο 814 ότι "η χρήση ανταποκρίνεται σε μιαν ανάγκη", σημαίνει για μένα ότι το 2010 η χρήση αυτή αν μη τι άλλο δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται γκάφα.


Και για τα: διαπραγματεύομαι (οι μετοχές διαπραγματεύονται σήμερα στο χρηματιστήριο), προοιωνίζομαι (Ο αγώνας προοιωνίζεται δύσκολος) ποια είναι η άποψή σας;


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2010)

Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι η ίδια που λέει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης, αλλά ενισχυμένη 70 χρόνια μετά, δηλ. ότι προσκρούει μεν η χρήση αυτή εν μέρει στο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο αλλά καλύπτει μια μεγάλη ανάγκη έκφρασης, που δημιουργείται από τα οχληρά παραθετικά με ενεργητική σημασία, και άρα (λέω εγώ) ότι δεν είναι _γκάφα_ (ΛΚΝ: άστοχη, αδέξια, άκαιρη πράξη ή ενέργεια που γίνεται από άγνοια ή από επιπολαιότητα και έχει συνήθ. δυσάρεστες συνέπειες).


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2010)

Το νήμα δεν περιλαμβάνει μόνο ολισθήματα, αλλά και παρακινδυνευμένες χρήσεις, χρήσεις στην κόψη του ξυραφιού ή τα «αυριανά σωστά», αν θέλετε. Ίσως θα πρέπει να φαίνεται κάπως αυτό στη δική μας διατύπωση. Π.χ. δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω γκάφα το _αυτοπορτρέτο_ (δεν αγνοεί ο άλλος την _αυτοπροσωπογραφία_), απλώς θέλω αν δω αν μου αρέσει ή όχι. Και ποια είναι η γνώμη σας. Και το σημειώνω να βρίσκεται. Οι _διαπραγματευόμενες μετοχές_ είναι επαλήθευση της αγγλικής παροιμίας «One man's meat is another man's poison»: κάποιοι τις έχουν πιπίλα (σαν έκφραση, σαν όρο) και κάποιοι θα τις φτύσουν αν κατά λάθος τις βάλουν στο στόμα τους.


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2010)

Δεν διαφωνώ για το νήμα, αλλά καλό είναι να συζητιούνται οι απόψεις, γιατί αλλιώς ο αναγνώστης μένει με την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει συναίνεση ότι ό,τι γράφεται σ' αυτό συνιστά _γκάφα_. Γι' αυτό το επισήμανα. Και βέβαια οι απόψεις διαφέρουν ενδεχομένως. Εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν είναι γκάφα, η άλλη πιστεύει πως είναι, κοκ. Άρα υπάρχει ψωμί για συζήτηση, και καλό είναι να γίνεται. Όσο για το "διαπραγματευόμενες", ο Τριανταφυλλίδης θα το αποδεχόταν άνευ όρων αν ήταν "διαπραγματευμένες" (βλ. παραπάνω). :)


----------



## StellaP (Sep 25, 2010)

Εγώ δεν είπα ότι το θεωρώ γκάφα. Αλλά αν με ρωτάτε, το θεωρώ ασχετοσύνη.
Το" διαπραγματευόμενες μετοχές" π.χ. μου ξύνει τ΄αφτιά και με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα. 
Και πού είναι το δύσκολο να πει κανείς :Σήμερα στο χρηματιστήριο διαπραγματεύονται τις μετοχές ....αντί 
οι μετοχές διαπραγματεύονται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2010)

Για τη συγκεκριμένη έκφραση («διαπραγματευόμενες μετοχές»): _οι υπό διαπραγμάτευση μετοχές_.

Κώστα, με βάζεις σε πειρασμό να φτιάξω ειδικά στικεράκια.


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Και πού είναι το δύσκολο να πει κανείς :Σήμερα στο χρηματιστήριο διαπραγματεύονται τις μετοχές ....αντί οι μετοχές διαπραγματεύονται.


Το δύσκολο είναι ότι, εκεί που ξεκινάς να πεις μια πρόταση χρησιμοποιώντας ως υποκείμενο, ως συνεχή άξονα των προτάσεών σου, το βασικό αντικείμενο της συζήτησης, εν προκειμένω τις μετοχές του ΧΑΑ, και θέλεις να φτιάξεις μια παθητική σύνταξη, αδιαφορώντας μάλιστα για το ποιητικό αίτιο, ξαφνικά η π...να η γραμματική, από ένα καπρίτσιο, σ' το απαγορεύει, γιατί το ρήμα που θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις είναι αποθετικό. Το να αλλάξεις τότε εξολοκλήρου τη σύνταξη, να αντιστρέψεις υποκείμενα, να βάλεις ένα αποθετικό ρήμα χωρίς εμφανές υποκείμενο (σήμερα στο Χρηματιστήριο διαπραγματεύονται [ποιος;] τις μετοχές) κλπ. μόνο και μόνο για να σεβαστείς το καπρίτσιο της γραμματικής και όχι από κάποια επικοινωνιακή ανάγκη βεβαίως και είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα, σου διακόπτει τη ροή του λόγου, τη ροή της σκέψης, σου πετάει το βασικό άξονα του λόγου σου, εδώ τις μετοχές, από τη θέση του υποκειμένου στην υποδεέστερη θέση του αντικειμένου, κλπ. Βεβαίως και είναι πρόβλημα. Μπροστά λοιπόν στην ανάγκη να περάσεις αβίαστα το μήνυμά σου, αρχίζεις και ισιώνεις τη γραμματική, για να τη φέρεις στα μέτρα του μηνύματός σου, να την κάνεις να υπηρετήσει αυτή εσένα και όχι εσύ αυτήν και τα καπρίτσια της. Γιατί τα αποθετικά ένα καπρίτσιο είναι. Το Σάββατο για τον άνθρωπο και όχι ο άνθρωπος για το Σάββατο. Βεβαίως, αυτό προσκρούει σε μια δεδομένη γραμματική, η οποία έχει τους κανόνες της, τη δομή της, το γλωσσικό της αίσθημα, τις συνήθειές της. Αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι ταμπού. Και τα πανύψηλα, βράχια τα κύματα της θάλασσας σιγά-σιγά τα τρώνε. Έτσι κάπως αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ τη γλωσσική εξέλιξη στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα. Αλλιώς, πώς εξηγείται η αλλαγή της γραμματικής μέσα στους αιώνες;
Όλη αυτή η διαδικασία λοιπόν δεν είναι ούτε γκάφα αλλά ούτε και ασχετοσύνη (ή μάλλον η έννοια της ασχετοσύνης δεν έχει εφαρμογή σε θέματα γλωσσικής εξέλιξης), παρά πηγάζει από τα βάθη της λειτουργίας της γλώσσας, η οποία γλώσσα είναι πρωτίστως (πρώτιστα :)) επικοινωνία. Τώρα, το ότι σε ενοχλεί αφάνταστα είναι σεβαστό, αλλά, όπως γνωρίζουμε όλοι, μια ενόχληση και κυρίως ο βαθμός της είναι θέμα πολύ υποκειμενικό και αλλάζει συχνά με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, με τη συνήθεια αλλά και με το στοχασμό. Κάτι ας πούμε που το ακούς όλο και περισσότερο, τελικά, σ' αρέσει δε σ' αρέσει, το συνηθίζεις. Από δε γενιά σε γενιά, ανακαλύπτεις ότι μπορεί αυτό που ενοχλεί εσένα (ή εμένα) να μην υφίσταται καν ως πρόβλημα για μιαν άλλη, νεότερη γενιά, και τότε αντιλαμβάνεσαι την υποκειμενικότητα της ενόχλησής σου (μου) --ή, αντίστροφα και αντιδραστικά, αρχίζεις να μιλάς για 'αφασική νεολαία' και τα συναφή. Δεν είναι δηλαδή η ενόχληση *το* κριτήριο, αν και είναι σημαντικό, δεν αντιλέγω.

nickel, το ερώτημα του ηλιθίου: Τι είναι τα στικεράκια;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2010)

Αυτό π.χ. είναι ένα χρήσιμο στικεράκι:








```
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/picture.php?albumid=27&pictureid=362
```


----------



## StellaP (Sep 25, 2010)

Κώστα, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Σίγουρα κάποια από αυτά που τώρα φαίνονται άστοχα ή λάθος θα έρθει η ώρα που θα είναι συνηθισμένα και δεν θα αποτελούν πρόβλημα. Και ίσως οι εξαιρέσεις της γραμματικής να προέκυψαν και αυτές έτσι, επειδή κάποιος, κάπου, κάποτε έκανε ένα λάθος που με τον καιρό έγινε αποδεκτό και ενσωματώθηκε. Μάλλον δέ και τα αποθετικά ρήματα στο μέλλον θα αποκτήσουν και παθητική σημασία. Αλλά μέχρι τότε, επειδή εγώ δεν είμαι και πολύ ανεκτικός τύπος, θα ανατριχιάζω :) όποτε τα ακούω να χρησιμοποιούνται διαφορετικά απ΄ό,τι τα διδάχθηκα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2010)

Nickel, μούρλια το στικεράκι!
Στέλλα Π., χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε. Άλλωστε και η ανατριχίλα ερμηνεύεται υποκειμενικά και ποικιλοτρόπως. ;)


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 27, 2010)

Τα βυτιοφόρα δε μιλούν όμορφα το 'να στ' άλλο.

«Την ώρα που βυτιοφόρα επιχειρούσαν να μπουν στο Κέντρο προπηλακίστηκαν από συναδέλφους τους.» (Newsroom ΔΟΛ)

Σύμφωνα με αυτήκοους μάρτυρες, ένα Scania ξέσπασε σε λυγμούς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2010)

Lexoplast said:


> ένα Scania ξέσπασε σε λυγμούς.



Του ασχημομίλησε ο Βάμπης!


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 28, 2010)

«Σκοπός της περί ου ο λόγος προτάσεως είναι η εφαρμογή...» (eur-lex.europa.eu, COM(2004) 532)


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Το "απανθρακωμένη" δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος, όμως. Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, είναι ο όρος της χημείας που σημαίνει ότι ένας οργανισμός έχει μετατραπεί σε οργανικό άνθρακα. Τώρα, κατά πόσον μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό για μια μαργαρίτα, δεν ξέρω.


 
Εκτός από μένα, που δεν είμαι έγκυρη πηγή λόγω του... πωστονλέν, να δεις; Α, ναι, Αλτζενχάουερ , συμφωνεί μαζί σου και η Livepedia εδώ γράφοντας τηλεγραφικά, μίζερα και γενικόλογα: _απανθράκωση = η μετατροπή σε κάρβουνο,_ ενώ από εδώ καταλαβαίνουμε λίγο καλύτερα τη διαδικασία. Carbonify και carbonize το αγγλικό ρήμα, carbonisation η διαδικασία.

Και ο γκούγκλης, (η θεά Γκούγκλα που απαντά λιγάκι σαν την Πυθία αναλόγως τι θα τον ταΐσει κανείς, (για σπονδή, δεν ξέρω τι πίνει η θεά) όπως πάντα. Π.χ. σε αναζήτηση του "απανθρακωμένος πάπυρος", πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα εμφανίζεται ο πάπυρος του Δερβενίου.

Το δάσος στη Λέσβο το θυμάμαι _απολιθωμένο_ πριν από 12 χρόνια που πήγα τελευταία φορά.:) Απανθρακωμένα είναι σίγουρα τα άλλα δάση, αυτά που κλαίμε κάθε χρόνο, ενώ η απανθράκωσή τους αποτελεί αιτία πλουτισμού για αρκετούς επιτήδειους.


----------



## psifio (Sep 28, 2010)

Εντάξει, γράφτε λάθος και με κεφαλαία γράμματα! Σωστός ο συντάκτης. =)


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2010)

Μα το είπες ήδη μια φορά εδώ :):


psifio said:


> Νόμιζα ότι αυτός ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για τα φυτά που διατηρούνται ολόκληρα, όπως πχ το δάσος στη Λέσβο. Εδώ μιλάμε για αποτύπωμα πάνω σε πέτρα. Αν χρησιμοποιείται και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, mea culpa!


 
Μην το ξαναλές, σε παρακαλώ, γιατί στο τέλος θα με κάνεις να νιώσω τύψεις ότι σε ώθησα σε


----------



## psifio (Sep 28, 2010)

Όχι δα! (Θα αυτομαστιγωθώ απλώς.)


----------



## straydog (Oct 2, 2010)

Στην ταινία Down with love τώρα στον ΑΝΤ:

"Are you a beatnik now?"

"Έγινες και προκατειλημμένος τώρα;"

Και πολλά-πολλά άλλα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2010)

«Η χώρα μας και ο ελληνικός λαός, στο όνομα της προσέλκυσης μεγάλων επενδύσεων, με βάση το απαράδεκτο και αντισυνταγματικό νομοσχέδιο «fast-track», δεν είναι δυνατόν να παραδοθούν στο έλεος των πλέον κερδοσκοπικών επενδυτικών κεφαλαίων, ανεξαρτήτου προέλευσης, τα οποία επιδιώκουν να λεηλατήσουν το δημόσιο πλούτο, τους εργαζόμενους και το περιβάλλον» καταλήγει η ανακοίνωση [του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με την ευκαιρία της επίσκεψης του Κινέζου Πρωθυπουργού Γουέν Τζιαμπάο].
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1875581​
Να ψάξουν για εξαρτημένη προέλευση;

(Αλήθεια, με κείνο το πετρέλαιο του Τσάβεζ τι έγινε;)


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2010)

Τα έχουμε πει στις ψευδόφιλες, αλλά δε μας διαβάζουν...
Από αυτό το άρθρο στο Βήμα διαβάζω:
... το τελευταίο βιβλίο της [...], το οποίο αποτελεί μια σκληρή πολεμική εναντίον του «καπιταλισμού της καταστροφής»...
Υποψιάζομαι ότι το πρωτότυπο έλεγε fierce polemic, δηλαδή φιλιππικός, κατηγορητήριο κλπ κλπ. 
Αν και το καλύτερο, που με έκανε να υποψιαστώ μεταφραστήρι ήταν πιο κάτω:
Γεννηθείσα το 1970... Born in 1970...
Φυσικά μετά η πρόταση ξεφεύγει τελείως. 
(η καθαρεύουσα τους μάρανε)


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2010)

Α, η _πολεμική_ με τη σημασία της «οξείας λεκτικής επίθεσης» έχει πια περάσει και στα λεξικά. Έχει γίνει... καλή φιλενάδα.


----------



## nikosl (Oct 3, 2010)

Κι εγώ πολεμική μεταφράζω το polemics -μόλις τώρα από το σχόλιο της SBE κατάλαβα ότι υπάρχει ζήτημα. Στο λεξιλόγιο της πολιτικής υπάρχει εδώ και δεκαετίες. Να το πω αλλιώς, έμαθα το "πολεμική" προτού μάθω το polemics.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2010)

Στα αρχαία *στελεός*:
_εξέπεσε τὸ σιδήριον τοῦ στελεοῦ_
αργότερα στους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους *στειλεός* και τον μεσαίωνα *στειλειάριον*:
_Στειλειὸν δὲ οὐδετέρως τὸ ἐνιέμενον ξύλον εἰς τὴν θηλυκῶς λεγομένην στειλειὰν ἤγουν εἰς τὴν ὀπὴν τοῦ σιδήρου. καὶ φυλάσσεται μέχρι τοῦ νῦν ἡ λέξις, στειλειάριον λεγομένη παρὰ τοῖς πολλοῖς.._

Το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ λημματογραφούν *στειλιάρι*, αλλά το ΕΛΝΕΓ τάσσεται υπέρ της γραφής *στειλειάρι*, κρίνοντας ότι δεν υπάρχει ετυμολογική βάση για το πρώτο.

Ωστόσο, ξέρουμε ότι το *στειλιάρι* επικρατεί στη χρήση, με δεύτερη δημοφιλέστερη γραφή το... **στυλιάρι*. Υπάρχει, βέβαια, η επίδραση του _στύλου_, αλλά η γραφή είναι εντελώς λανθασμένη, όπως άλλωστε και ο *_στυλεός_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2010)

Μόλις τώρα, στο _CSI: New York_ (Σκάι), η φράση «Sanitation went on strike again?» αποδόθηκε «Το υγειονομικό κάνει απεργία πάλι;». _Sanitation_ (http://www.nyc.gov/html/dsny/html/about/about.shtml) στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση είναι το αντίστοιχο της _Διεύθυνσης Καθαριότητας_ στα καθ' ημάς, δηλαδή οι σκουπιδιάρηδες και οι οδοκαθαριστές (η λειτουργία τής «αποκομιδής σκουπιδιών» που λένε και τα δελτία ειδήσεων).


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2010)

Και οι _εργάτες καθαριότητας_ του Δήμου.


----------



## sarant (Oct 6, 2010)

Από την ηλέκδοση της Καθημερινής (ελπίζω να μη μπήκε στη χάρτινη):

_Σύμφωνα με το 'Κέντρο Ελέγχου-πρόληψης αμερικανικών ασθενειών', ποσοστό 15,2% των πολιτών μεθούν κατ'αυτόν τον τρόπο, από αυτούς το 20,7% είναι άνδρες και το 10% γυναίκες._

Και το 69,3% εξωγήινοι.

Όλο το άρθρο όμως δείχνει να έχει "γραφτεί" υπό την επήρεια δυνατών ποτών!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2010)

Καταπληκτικό! Το Κέντρο Πρόληψης *Αμερικανικών *Ασθενειών τι σου λέει; Έχουν άλλο κέντρο για τις αλλαδαπές ασθένειες;

Μήπως μπορούμε να βρούμε το πρωτότυπο;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2010)

Το βρήκα:
*Results: *Among U.S. adults, the prevalence of reported binge drinking was 15.2% among landline respondents. Binge drinking was more common among men (20.7%), persons aged 18--24 years (25.6%) and 25−34 years (22.5%), whites (16.0%), and persons with annual household incomes of $75,000 or more (19.3%). Among cellular telephone respondents, the overall prevalence of binge drinking (20.6%) was higher than among landline respondents, although the demographic patterns of binge drinking were similar. Prevalence among high school students was 41.8% for current alcohol use, 24.2% for binge drinking, and 60.9% for binge drinking among students who reported current alcohol use. 

*Landline telephone respondents*. The overall prevalence of binge drinking among adult BRFSS landline respondents was 15.2% (Table 1).* Binge drinking prevalence among men (20.7%) was twice that for women (10.0%).* Binge drinking also was most common among persons aged 18--24 years (25.6%) and 25--34 years (22.5%), and then gradually declined with increasing age. The prevalence of binge drinking among landline respondents who were non-Hispanic whites (16.0%) and Hispanics (16.3%) was significantly higher than the prevalence for non-Hispanic blacks (10.3%). Landline respondents with some college education (16.4%) and college graduates (15.3%) were most likely to report binge drinking, whereas those who did not graduate from high school were the least likely to report binge drinking (12.1%). Binge drinking prevalence also increased with household income and was most commonly reported by respondents with annual household incomes of $75,000 or more (19.3%). 

Δηλαδή, σε απλά ελληνικά θα έπρεπε να καταλάβουμε ότι το 20% των ανδρών και το 10% των γυναικών επιδίδονται σε binge drinking. Ο μέσος όρος στον γενικό πληθυσμό είναι 15%.

Φυσικά, το Κέντρο ονομάζεται Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, χωρίς διάκριση για "αμερικανικές" ή αλλοδαπές ασθένειες


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2010)

[venting] Αμάν με τους «μεταφραστές» της Καθημερινής, αμάν! Και κοπτοραπτική στο άρθρο, και αγγλικά χάλια. Πάρτε, ρε παιδιά, έναν μεταφραστή, κοστίζει λιγότερο από ένα τέτοιο ρεζιλίκι, αμάν! Είναι αυτή σοβαρή εφημερίδα, τώρα, που σέβεται τους αναγνώστες της;  [/venting] 
Το πρωτότυπο άρθρο εδώ.


*1 in 4 Students, Young Adults Binge Drink*
One in four high school students and adults ages 18 to 34 engaged in binge drinking in the past month, putting themselves and those around them at risk, U.S. government researchers said on Tuesday.

They said that among high school students who drink, 60 percent say they binge drink, which the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention defines as four or more drinks for women and five or more drinks for men over the span of a few hours.

Men in the study were more than twice as likely as women to binge drink, with 21 percent of men reporting binge drinking, compared with 10 percent of women.

And binge drinking was more common among whites than blacks, with 16 percent of whites reporting binge drinking compared with 10 percent of blacks.

"Binge drinking increases many health risks, including fatal car crashes, contracting a sexually transmitted disease, dating violence and drug overdoses," CDC Director Dr. Thomas Frieden said in a statement.

While most binge drinkers are not alcoholics, they often take chances with alcohol without realizing the risks to their health or the danger they pose to others, said Dr. Robert Brewer, alcohol program leader at CDC and one of the authors of the report, one of the CDC's new monthly Vital Signs reports that highlight recent health statistics.

The team studied data on self-reported binge drinking within the prior month among about 412,000 U.S. adults aged 18 and older from a 2009 behavioral risk survey, and from among 16,000 U.S. students ages 14-18 from a youth behavior risk survey.

"Alarmingly, almost one in three adults and two in three high school students who drink alcohol also binge drink, which usually leads to intoxication," Brewer said in a statement.

Excessive drinking, including binge drinking, kills more than 79,000 people in the United States each year.

Binge drinking varies widely from state to state, ranging from 6.8 percent of adults who drink alcohol in Tennessee to 23.9 percent in Wisconsin.

Overall, a quarter of high school students and adults ages 18 to 34 engaged in binge drinking.
"States and communities need to consider further strategies to create an environment that discourages binge drinking," Brewer said in a statement.

In May the World Health Organization agreed on a plan to curb binge drinking and other forms of excessive alcohol use through guidelines that recommend higher taxes on alcoholic drinks and tighter marketing regulations.

The WHO estimates that risks linked to alcohol cause 2.5 million deaths a year from heart and liver disease, road accidents, suicides and cancers.

Drinking too much is the third-leading cause of premature deaths and disabilities worldwide.
​


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2010)

Ο εν λόγω "μεταφραστής" συλλαμβάνεται εν ώρα εργασίας από όργανο της Δίωξης Μεταφρόκαλων:


----------



## sarant (Oct 6, 2010)

Μπράβο παιδιά!


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Από το in.gr:
Η *γαλάζια θάλασσα* (Balaenoptera musculus) παραμένει το μεγαλύτερο ζώο του πλανήτη, με μήκος έως 33 μέτρα και βάρος έως και 180 τόνους.​Μια απλή απροσεξία είναι, αλλά έχει την πλάκα του.


----------



## psifio (Oct 11, 2010)

Πάλι καλά, θα μπορούσε να είχε πει "η γαλάζια λίμνη" ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, "τα γαλάζια σου γράμματα".

ΥΓ: Δεν είχαμε κάπου ένα νήμα με αστείες διορθώσεις του αυτόματου διορθωτή;


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

*...άτομα, από τους οποίους...*

Πόσα ρίγη σάς προκαλεί; (Εμένα είναι φρέσκα, το άκουσα σε δελτίο ειδήσεων.) Πόσο ισχυρότερα θα ήταν τα ρίγη αν σας πω ότι το Google βρίσκει (με τον τρόπο που βρίσκει το Google τέτοια νούμερα) 106.000 από δαύτα; (Τα «άτομα, από τα οποία» είναι 228.000.)

Να πω ότι τα ρίγη είναι ήπια, δηλαδή καταλαβαίνω την έλξη. Αλλά δεν παύει να είναι αστείο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2010)

Έχετε προσέξει ότι η Παπαρήγα λέει "σφυ*γο*μέτρηση";


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

Κοντεύει κάθε εφημερίδα μας να έχει και το δικό της «γρήγορο φορτηγό», εκεί που μέχρι προχτές ήταν ακινητοποιημένα, αλλά ο Στάθης της Ε πήγαινε γυρεύοντας σήμερα:

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό λέγεται ανικανότης ή πονηρία, δεν ξέρω αν οι δοτοί είναι ή ήταν και βαλτοί, ξέρω όμως ότι η χώρα έχει περιπέσει στη δικτατορία του Fast Truck, ότι ένας εξωθεσμικός εσμός παρακοιμωμένων χειρίζεται deals (τα αγγλικά και τα φραγκολεβαντίνικα σ' αυτό το κείμενο είναι σκόπιμα)...​
Προτιμώ τη δικτατορία τού _Fast truck_ (και του _Fast track_) από τη δικτατορία τού _No truck_. :)
Δικό μας fast-tracking εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2010)

Βάλθηκε λέει, εξεπίτηδες, σ' αυτό το κείμενο να τα γράψει όλα στα ξένα.


----------



## vasper (Oct 12, 2010)

"Lady Liberty is thought to have been hit by about 600 bolts of lightning every year since she was built in 1886." εδώ

Μετάφραση εδώ: (Κυπριακό portal)

"Το Άγαλμα της Ελευθερίας, υπολογίζεται ότι δέχεται περίπου 600 βολτ από κεραυνούς κάθε χρόνο, από τότε που χτίστηκε, το 1886."

!!! Πω πω... voltage (boltage!!!) που έχουν αυτοί οι... κεραυνοί !!!


----------



## StellaP (Oct 13, 2010)

Πριν από λίγο στο σήριαλ Mc Leod's Daughters δύο από τους πρωταγωνιστές παίζουν τένις και αυτός που κερδίζει μετράει τους πόντους : fifteen-love, thirty-love.
Η μετάφραση : Δεκαπέντε, αγάπη. Τριάντα, αγάπη.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Πριν από λίγο στο σήριαλ Mc Leod's Daughters δύο από τους πρωταγωνιστές παίζουν τένις και αυτός που κερδίζει μετράει τους πόντους : fifteen-love, thirty-love.
> Η μετάφραση : Δεκαπέντε, αγάπη. Τριάντα, αγάπη.


 
Εδώ μπορεί να το δεχόμουν :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFCe1wQeXA0
ή εδώ, μετά το 7ο λεπτό:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ73fh0yKL0

Σχετικό νήμα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4356


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2010)

*Μη μεταφράζετε κουρασμένοι*

Δικό μου (ευτυχώς το διόρθωσα αμέσως μόλις το έγραψα, αλλά το γράφω και εδώ, έτσι για να μην κοροϊδεύουμε μόνο τους άλλους):
Λέει το πρωτότυπο: 
Ο X θα ενεργεί ως ανεξάρτητος επιχειρηματίας 
έχοντας λοιπόν στο μυαλό μου ότι επιχείρηση = undertaking, τι γράφω, η θεά; Ναι, σωστά το μαντέψατε:
X will act as an independent *undertaker*


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2010)

Palavra said:


> [...]X will act as an independent *undertaker*


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 14, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δικό μου (ευτυχώς το διόρθωσα αμέσως μόλις το έγραψα, αλλά το γράφω και εδώ, έτσι για να μην κοροϊδεύουμε μόνο τους άλλους):
> Λέει το πρωτότυπο:
> Ο X θα ενεργεί ως ανεξάρτητος επιχειρηματίας
> έχοντας λοιπόν στο μυαλό μου ότι επιχείρηση = undertaking, τι γράφω, η θεά; Ναι, σωστά το μαντέψατε:
> X will act as an independent *undertaker*



Εμ, κυρία μου, δεν σας αρέσανε οι "οντότητες"! ;)


----------



## StellaP (Oct 14, 2010)

Σε κωμική σειρά του Πρίσμα+ τα buffalo wings μεταφράζονται ως βουβαλίσια παϊδάκια.

buffalo wing = A fried chicken wing served with hot sauce and blue cheese dressing.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2010)

Το αποτέτοιο μπορεί να σέρνει καράβια αλλά το ερμαφρόδιτο ουσιαστικό είναι ακόμα πιο ισχυρό και σέρνει του κόσμου τα αρσενικά επίθετα πίσω του. Διαβάζω στην «Ε»:
Ο κ. Φλογαΐτης, στη συνέχεια, συστήνει για τη θέση του ευρωδικαστή τον νεαρό δικηγόρο στη συνέταιρό του στο δικηγορικό γραφείο Γλυκερία Σιούτη, η οποία ήταν τότε παντοδύναμη νομικός σύμβουλος του πρωθυπουργού. Άλλωστε, τι νομικός σύμβουλος θα ήταν αν δεν μπορούσε με την πλάτη του Μαξίμου να διορίσει ένα «δικαστή» στο Λουξεμβούργο;​Το _παντοδύναμη_ τη γλίτωσε, αλλά το (ομοιόκλιτο) _νομική_ δεν τα κατάφερε να περάσει τα τείχη του αρσενικού κλισέ. Να περιμένουμε να δούμε και «η κυβερνητικός βουλευτής», «η έμπειρος υπουργός», «η αγράμματος δημοσιογράφος»;


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 18, 2010)

Αρπάζω την ευκαιρία από το σχόλιο του nickel και ερωτώ: η πολιτικός μηχανικός; Η πολιτική μηχανικός; 
Και αν ο μηχανικός είναι ουσιαστικοποιημένο επίθετο, ποιο ήταν αρχικά το ουσιαστικό που προσδιοριζόταν από το «μηχανικός»; (Η πολιτική μηχανική;)

Και δωράκι για να μην είμαι οφτόπικ.


----------



## Costas (Oct 18, 2010)

Διάλειμμα για να πιείτε Ταμ-Ταμ:
στην υστεροπρωινή της ΝΕΤ (εκεί που ήταν παλιά η Πόπη), ρεπορτάζ από έναν ψωνάρα παραδοσιακό φούρναρη στο Παγκράτι με διαλέξεις στο Χάρβαρντ, ο οποίος δείχνει το καλής ποιότητας στάρι του, και η εξωτερική ρεπορτιέρισσα λέει: "στάρι ολικής αλέσεως". Και το επανέλαβε μετά.


----------



## arberlis† (Oct 19, 2010)

Costas said:


> Διάλειμμα για να πιείτε Ταμ-Ταμ:
> στην υστεροπρωινή της ΝΕΤ (εκεί που ήταν παλιά η Πόπη), ρεπορτάζ από έναν ψωνάρα παραδοσιακό φούρναρη στο Παγκράτι με διαλέξεις στο Χάρβαρντ, ο οποίος δείχνει το καλής ποιότητας στάρι του, και η εξωτερική ρεπορτιέρισσα λέει: "στάρι ολικής αλέσεως". Και το επανέλαβε μετά.



Ποιο ακριβώς είναι εδώ το λάθος;


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2010)

Στάρι αναποφλοίωτο/αξεφλούδιστο, ναι· αλεύρι ολικής αλέσεως, ναι. Στάρι ολικής αλέσεως, όμως, πώς;


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι είναι συνηθισμένο «λάθος» να μιλάμε για δημητριακά ολικής αλέσεως, σιτηρά ολικής αλέσεως ή σιτάρι ολικής αλέσεως κ.λπ., με τη σημασία ότι χρησιμοποιούνται αναποφλοίωτα για να δώσουν *αλεύρι ολικής αλέσεως*. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι... γενική του σκοπού.


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2010)

Ναι, συμφωνώ ότι είναι συνηθισμένο, και συμφωνώ ότι είναι λάθος. Ειδικά όταν παίρνεις τα στάρι στη χούφτα σου και το παίζεις μπροστά στην κάμερα και τ' αφήνεις να χύνεται μέσα στη γαβάθα, σπυρί-σπυρί, και λες 'στάρι ολικής αλέσεως'. Ένα τυπικό 'λάθος καταναλωτή', θα το έλεγα εγώ ('γενική του σκοπού', το είπες εσύ :) ).


----------



## arberlis† (Oct 19, 2010)

Τελικά, δηλαδή, δεν πρόκειται για "γλωσσική γκάφα". Είναι δείγμα χαλαρής γλώσσας, δηλαδή ζωντανής γλώσσας.


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2010)

Ναι, γι' αυτό έβαλα το εισαγωγικό "Διάλειμμα για να πιείτε Ταμ-Ταμ". Μπορεί να αγοράσω στάρι ή ρύζι και να τα βράσω για να τα φάω ολόκληρα, άλεστα (ή ανάλεστα), ή απλά για να βγάλω φύτρο για το μάθημα της Βοτανικής στο σχολείο. Πώς θα πω ότι αγόρασα ή έβρασα ή φύτεψα ή... στάρι ή ρύζι 'ολικής αλέσεως'; Είναι νοηματικά άκυρο, και αυτού του είδους η ζωντάνια στη γλώσσα (το 'περίπου', η χαλαρότητα και εντέλει ο εκφυλισμός του νοήματος) δεν μ' αρέσει. Θέμα γούστου, ίσως.


----------



## arberlis† (Oct 20, 2010)

Χαλαρότητα δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα εκφυλισμό του νοήματος, τουλάχιστον στην καθημερινή, τρέχουσα γλώσσα. Όλοι χρησιμοποιούμε ακυρολεξίες όταν μιλάμε, αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές καταλαβαίνουν πολύ καλά οι ακροατές τι ακριβώς εννοούμε. Η χαλαρότητα ζωντανεύει τη γλώσσα και την επικοινωνία, τις κάνει πιο ζεστές, ανθρώπινες. Θεωρώ ότι πολλά post στο νήμα των γλωσσικών και μεταφραστικών γκαφών δακτυλοδεικτούν απλώς χαλαρές χρήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

arberlis said:


> Θεωρώ ότι πολλά post στο νήμα των γλωσσικών και μεταφραστικών γκαφών δακτυλοδεικτούν απλώς χαλαρές χρήσεις.


Αυτό ισχύει και δεν πάνε πολλές μέρες που το ξανασυζητούσαμε. Αλλά μπορούμε να ισχυριστούμε ότι ο τίτλος περιγράφει χαλαρά το περιεχόμενο του νήματος ή ότι οι γράφοντες τοποθετούν στο νήμα χαλαρά ό,τι τους κακοφαίνεται. :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2010)

Ή ότι αυτό που για εμένα είναι γκάφα καραμπινάτη είναι για τον άλλο χαλαρή χρήση και τανάπαλιν. Εδώ υπάρχει αρκετός υποκειμενισμός. Άλλοι βγάζουν σπυράκια με τις θετικές επιπτώσεις, άλλοι το ανέχονται, άλλοι το χρησιμοποιούν οι ίδιοι κι άμα τους το διορθώσεις κάνουν επεισόδιο.


----------



## nikosl (Oct 21, 2010)

Σε συνέχεια του σχολίου #2533 του nickel, βλέπω στην παρουσίαση των συνεργατών του περιοδικού _The Books' Journal_ η Τίνα Μανδηλαρά να συστήνεται ως "υπεύθυνος των σελίδων βιβλίου στο Πρώτο Θέμα". Δεν ξέρω για σας αλλά εμένα αυτό το αρσενικό με ενοχλεί.


----------



## nikosl (Oct 21, 2010)

και μια ακόμη παραβίαση ανοιχτών θυρών, αλλά έχει πλάκα: αυτή η παρουσίαση του υπολογιστή NELL που υποτίθεται μαθαίνει μόνος του είναι υποτίθεται άρθρο, όμως στην πραγματικότητα -όπως συνήθως- μια (συνοπτική) μετάφραση. Μου χτύπησε καμπανάκι η λέξη "φακελώνει" που προφανώς αποδίδει το file. Αλλά το τελείωμα είναι το καλύτερο.

Κοιτάξτε το αγγλικό:

Then, inevitably, NELL discovered Twitter.
"Please follow me, and reply with corrections so I can improve!" she asks at @cmunell.
So far, 938 followers have heard the call and now get hourly updates on their digital baby's first half a million words.
It hasn't all gone well. [...]
And as recently as Saturday, she even ventured into political satire territory - or at least, something that sounded very much like it when she decided that "US President-elect Barack Obama" is a #politicianus.
*Nobody seems to know exactly what a politicianus is, but for now we're assuming they're like opinions - everyone's got one, even NELL.*​
και το συνοπτικό ελληνικό:

Μάλιστα η NELLY αναπόφευκτα γνώρισε και το Twitter όπου έκανε λογαριασμό και ζητά τη βοήθειά μας στο @cmunell. Μέχρι τώρα έχει 938 που την ακολουθούν ενώ προσφάτως *χαρακτήρισε τον Μπαράκ Ομπάμα ως politicianus έναν δικό της όρο που πολλού υποθέτουν ότι χρησιμεύει σαν έκφραση γνώμης*.​


----------



## sarant (Oct 21, 2010)

Από πού είναι αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2010)

Υποθέτω αρχίζει από εδώ:
Ένας υπολογιστής στο Twitter


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υποθέτω αρχίζει από εδώ:
> Ένας υπολογιστής στο Twitter


Να είσαι καλά που μας έστειλες εκεί. Πολύ γέλασα μ' αυτό:Όπως για παράδειγμα όταν η NELL βρέθηκε αντιμέτωπη με τον όρο "Internet cookies", τον οποίο και *φακέλωσε *υπό τον όρο *ψημένα αγαθά!*​Δεν έχει πρόβλημα η NELL, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, αλλά ο "μεταφραστής-δημοσιογράφος", που δεν γνωρίζει ούτε τον όρο κατατάσσω, ταξινομώ ως μετάφραση του file, αλλά ούτε έχει ακουστά τα "προϊόντα αρτοποιίας / ζαχαροπλαστικής".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2010)

Κάποιος να πει στην κυρία Τσαπανίδου ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια το Στρασβούργο ανήκει στη Γαλλία. Δύο φορές είπε ότι ο Γερμανός μαραθωνοδρόμος που έφτασε τρέχοντας από το Στρασβούργο στην Ελλάδα "ξεκίνησε από τη Γερμανία".


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Κάποιος να πει στην κυρία Τσαπανίδου ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια το Στρασβούργο ανήκει στη Γαλλία. Δύο φορές είπε ότι ο Γερμανός μαραθωνοδρόμος που έφτασε τρέχοντας από το Στρασβούργο στην Ελλάδα "ξεκίνησε από τη Γερμανία".



Λολ και καραλόλ!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Κάποιος να πει στην κυρία Τσαπανίδου ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια το Στρασβούργο ανήκει στη Γαλλία. Δύο φορές είπε ότι ο Γερμανός μαραθωνοδρόμος που έφτασε τρέχοντας από το Στρασβούργο στην Ελλάδα "ξεκίνησε από τη Γερμανία".


Μήπως είπε και το πότε; Γιατί αν ξεκίνησε πριν από το 1918....


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2010)

Τον Σεπτέμβριο ξεκίνησε


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2010)

Ελάτε τώρα, υπερβολές. Τι πάει να πει ότι είναι στο Ζτραζβούργο το κοινοβούλιο της Ε.Ε., ε; Εξάλλου μην ξεχνάτε ότι το Στρασβούργο δεν είναι Γαλλία, δεν είναι Γερμανία, ήταν, είναι και θα παραμείνει Αλσατικό! Λεφτεριά στην Αλσατία!


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2010)

Είπε ο άνθρωπος να εκσυγχρονίσει κάπως το λόγο του, πέσατε αμέσως όλοι να τον φάτε. Για τον Καρατζαφέρη λέω, και τα«απολωλά πρόβατα» που έγραψε στην επιστολή του με τα χρόνια πολλά στον Μητσοτάκη. Χτες το έπιασε ο Κασιμάτης, είπα να μην το κάνω θέμα. Σήμερα ήταν η σειρά του Μπουκάλα («Καταραμένε παρακείμενε») και του Σαραντάκου («Απολωλά κι από μικρά μαθαίνεις να αχθοφορείς») να τον περιλάβουν.

Όμως ο Γιώργος Καρατζαφέρης μιλάει κατά κανόνα λαϊκά. Και όταν πια στη δημοτική λέμε «το απολωλό πρόβατο» (που, ναι, το 'χουν και «λεξικά»), πώς θέλετε να κάνει από εκεί πήδο στο «απολωλότα»;


Αλλά, στον Μητσοτάκη, χρόνια πολλά να πεις, ξινό θα σου βγει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2010)

*απολωλός, -ή, -ό*. Ο αποτρελαμένος, ο ευρισκόμενος στη διαδικασία να αποτρελαθεί («απολωλαθεί»). Μα, εντελώς, λέμε.

Ετυμολογικώς είναι λέξη σύνθετη, με πρώτο συνθετικό το *απο-* (ΛΚΝ, λήμμα απο- 4η σημασία: επίταση στον υπέρτατο βαθμό αυτού που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη και 5η σημασία: μεταβολή του αντικειμένου στην κατάσταση που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη) και δεύτερο συνθετικό το (λαϊκότρ.) επίθετο *λωλός -ή -ό* [lolós]: που διανοητικά δε στέκει καλά, τρελός, μουρλός, παλαβός αλλά και ανόητος, απερίσκεπτος.

Ρήμα: απολωλαίνομαι, απολωλάθηκα

Σημ. Δρ7χ: Λαδί χρώμα = Κάνουμε πλάκα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2010)

Δύσκολοι καιροί για σερ. Ήταν πάλι στη δημοσιότητα εξαιτίας του νέου βιβλίου του ο κ. Βασίλειος Μαρκεζίνης (Sir Basil Markesinis, QC και διάφορα άλλα στα εγγλέζικα) και είδα να τον ακολουθεί και ο αγγλικός τίτλος του σε κάποια δημοσιεύματα. Αν το θεωρεί κανείς απαραίτητο, καλό είναι να γράφεται στα ελληνικά και με πεζό αρχικό, δηλ. _*σερ Βασίλειος Μαρκεζίνης*_, να μη νομίζει κανείς ότι είναι συνονόματος της Σερ. Άλλωστε και τα δικά μας (_κ. Μαρκεζίνης_) με πεζό τα γράφουμε. Είναι περίεργο να το γράφουμε στα αγγλικά, δύο φορές περίεργο να το γράφουμε _sir_ (αφού στα αγγλικά γράφουμε _Sir, Mr_ κ.τ.ό.) και τρεις φορές περίεργο να γράφουμε _sir Μαρκεζίνης_ (οι Άγγλοι προσθέτουν πάντα το βαφτιστικό: θα πουν _Sir Basil Markesinis_ και το σκέτο θα είναι _Sir Basil_).


----------



## Marinos (Oct 21, 2010)

Κατά το Σερ Μπίθι. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2010)

*διακόσιοι χιλιάδες, τριακόσιοι χιλιάδες και λοιπά*

Στο in.gr η είδηση, από τις 10.45 το πρωί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2010)

Κάτι τέτοια γράφουν και μπερδεύουν και τον πρωθυπουργό (που δεν θέλει και πολύ). Και εκεί που είχε πει «σε πεντακόσιες χιλιάδες συνταξιούχους», αυτοδιορθώθηκε και το επανέλαβε «διορθωμένο»: «σε πεντακόσιους χιλιάδες συνταξιούχους».

*Προσοχή: όταν γράφουμε κείμενα για να διαβαστούν, γράφουμε τους αριθμούς ολογράφως. Ακόμα κι αν πρόκειται να διαβάσουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι το κείμενο.* (Αλλά οπωσδήποτε αν πρόκειται να διαβαστεί από τον πρωθυπουργό.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Προσοχή: όταν γράφουμε κείμενα για να διαβαστούν, γράφουμε τους αριθμούς ολογράφως. Ακόμα κι αν πρόκειται να διαβάσουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι το κείμενο.* (Αλλά οπωσδήποτε αν πρόκειται να διαβαστεί από τον πρωθυπουργό.)


Αν του το δώσει γραπτώς ο συντάκτης της πιο πάνω είδησης, σώθηκε ο πρωθυπουργός.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 22, 2010)

Να το ξέρετε, μια μέρα όλη αυτή η αναζήτηση λαθών θα σας γυρίσει*μπούμπερανγκ!
(Εκ του αξιαγάπητου Boober από το Fraggle Rock.)





Μπόνους φιλοσοφική απορία: Όλα αυτά που στο γυρισμό τους είναι μπούμερανγκ (δηλ. "γυρίζουν μπούμερανγκ") τι ήταν στον πηγαιμό; Μπορεί κάτι να φύγει βέλος και να γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ;


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2010)

Lexoplast said:


> Μπόνους φιλοσοφική απορία: Όλα αυτά που στο γυρισμό τους είναι μπούμερανγκ (δηλ. "γυρίζουν μπούμερανγκ") τι ήταν στον πηγαιμό; Μπορεί κάτι να φύγει βέλος και να γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ;


 Κάτι λένε για τα πάρθια βέλη, αλλά το γράφω με λαδί, μπη μπου γυρίσει μπούμπερανγκ. 
Είχαν καγκουρό οι Πάρθοι


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 23, 2010)

daeman said:


> Είχαν καγκουρό οι Πάρθοι


Βεβαίως, ήταν από τα πιο γνωστά Parthy Animals. Με διπλό subwoofer, πειραγμένη εξάτμιση, neon στο μαρσπιέ και decals από Transformers.

«...και θα διαλύσει στα εξόν συνετέθη τις μύχιες επιδιώξεις της Ουάσιγκτον στο Αιγαίο.»
(orthodoxia.gr - Κυκλοφόρησαν τα νέα ημερολόγια 2011!)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 23, 2010)

Lexoplast said:


> Βεβαίως, ήταν από τα πιο γνωστά Parthy Animals.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση, λάθη στη μετάφραση:
Πρόκειται για 400 χιλιάδες εμπιστευτικά έγγραφα που αφορούν την περίοδο Ιανουάριος του 2004 έως Δεκέμβριος του 2009 που αναφέρονται σε περιπτώσεις βασανιστηρίων από τις ιρακινές στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις καθώς και για πάνω από 300 περιπτώσεις βασανιστηρίων που διαπράχθηκαν από τις συμμαχικές δυνάμεις, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Εσέιντζ.

Σύμφωνα με τα έγγραφα αυτά τουλάχιστον 109,000  (εδώ ξεχάσαμε ότι στα ελληνικά οι χιλιάδες διαχωρίζονται με τελεία, και ότι ο συγκεκριμένος αριθμός κανονικά διαβάζεται εκατόν εννέα, όχι εκατόν εννέα χιλιάδες, αλλά αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα, μάλλον....)άτομα , εκ των οποίων το 63% ήταν πολίτες (άμαχοι! Οι στρατιώτες είναι κι αυτοί πολίτες) σκοτώθηκαν στο Ιράκ από την επέμβαση τον Μάρτιο του 2003 μέχρι τα τέλη του 2009. Από τις 66 χιλιάδες θανάτους πολιτών οι 15 χιλιάδες δεν αναφέρθηκαν ποτέ.​


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από το δελτίο του Star (στου οποίου την ιστοσελίδα φιλοξενείται και το βιντεάκι από το δελτίο ειδήσεων):
> 
> [...] Όσο, πάντως, στο «Money Drop» ψάχνουν τις σωστές απαντήσεις, Ιωάννα και Γεωργία χαίρονται τις 52.000 ευρώ. *Καλοφάγωτα κορίτσια!* Μετά από την απομάκρυνση από το πλατό, ουδέν λάθος αναγνωρίζεται...


Ξετρελαίνομαι όταν λείπει το κόμμα από τις κλητικές προσφωνήσεις και έχουμε το φαινόμενο «Βαράτε βιολιτζήδες».


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2010)

Χθες το απόγευμα έμαθα από τον Village FM ότι τους Kate Perry και Russell Brand τούς πάντρεψε ένας «χριστιανός υπουργός».


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2010)

Zazula said:


> τούς πάντρεψε ένας «χριστιανός υπουργός».


Πολιτικός ήταν ο γάμος; ;)



Και να βάζουμε και κανένα γιουτιουμπάκι...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X75mry1LcFg


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 26, 2010)

Το ''χριστιανός'' δεν είναι δηλωτικό του θρησκεύματος εδώ, αλλά απλός προσδιορισμός, που φανερώνει τo μέγεθος της αγγαρείας του υπουργού. Τι να κάνει πια ο χριστιανός?


----------



## stathis (Oct 26, 2010)

Στο όραμά του που δημοσιεύει στο προσωπικό του ιστολόγιο, o Ρέι Όζι επαινεί τους ανταγωνιστές της Microsoft για την «*χωρίς ραφές συγχώνευση* του εξοπλισμού, του λογισμικού και των υπηρεσιών».

Έλεος, ρε in.gr, έλεος! Λες και δεν είχαμε ήδη αρκετές ραφές για τη γούνα σου... 
(Δε λέω ότι είναι παιχνιδάκι η απόδοση του seamless integration, αλλά όχι κι έτσι.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2010)

Δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο, γιατί καταταλαιπωρήθηκα για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν πρόκειται για εναλλακτική γραφή αλλά για καραμπινάτη ανορθογραφία, πολύ διαδεδομένη. Αναφέρομαι στον τρόπο που γράφουν οι Εγγλέζοι τον _ιγουανόδοντα_. Εκτός από το σωστό και καθιερωμένο _*iguanodon*_, κυκλοφορούν, ακόμα και σε σοβαρές σελίδες, και μερικές χιλιάδες *_iguanadon_, προφανώς επειδή η λέξη είναι από _iguana_ + _οδούς_ και οι αγγλόφωνοι είναι περισσότερο εξοικειωμένοι με την _ιγουάνα_ παρά με τον _οδόντα_.

Αλλά διάβαζα χτες, στο πανέμορφο περιοδικό (εκλαϊκευμένης) ιστορίας του BBC, ένα άρθρο για τον Όουεν που έδωσε το όνομα _dinosaur_ στους δεινόσαυρους και η καθηγήτρια του Κέμπριτζ έγραφε και ξανάγραφε *_iguanadon_. Χρειάστηκε να πάω στο βιβλίο όπου πρωτοβάφτισε ο Μαντέλ αυτή τη μεγάλη σαύρα, για να ξαναέρθω στα ίσα μου. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2010)

Γερμανικά ξέρω λίγα, αλλά στο ντοκιμαντέρ του καναλιού της Βουλής σχετικά με τον Χίτλερ, το Lebensraum μεταφράστηκε βιότοπος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2010)

Σωστό! Ο βιότοπος της ναζιστικής πανίδας....


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2010)

Πέμπτη ερώτηση, για τα 500 ευρώ.
*Άγιος Δημήτριος ο
α. Μυροβλήτης
β. Μυροβλίτης
γ. Μυροβλύτης
δ. Αβραμόπουλος​*Πρώτα κάνετε το τεστ στον εαυτό σας και έπειτα διαβάζετε την απάντηση εδώ.

(Γιατί έβαλα στο στόχαστρο τον Αβραμόπουλο; Μα η πιο πετυχημένη εύκολη ερώτηση του _Εκατομμυριούχου_ ήταν εκείνη που ρωτούσε, επί δημαρχίας του: «Τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά Δ.Α. στα απορριμματοφόρα της πρωτεύουσας;», με επιλογές Α. Δημοτικά απορριμματοφόρα. Β. Δεν αδειάζουμε. Γ. Δήμος Αθηναίων. Δ. Δημήτρης Αβραμόπουλος.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2010)

Από την ταινία Bambi 2:

Now, come. We still have a lot of ground to cover today. Don't fall behind.
Μετάφραση: 
Έλα. Έχουμε πολύ δρόμο να καλύψουμε σήμερα. Μην πέσεις πίσω.

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχει μεταφραστής, ακόμα και ο πιο άπειρος, που δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει αυτός ο ιδιωματισμός.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2010)

Από το δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΙ:

"Στο Παρίσι, ένοπλοι αστυνομικοί περιπολούν γύρω από την *Ασπίδα *του Θριάμβου."

Εντάξει, ξέρω, σαρδάμ είναι, αλλά επειδή δεν ήταν ζωντανό, αλλά σπικάρισμα στο στούντιο σε μαγνητοσκοπημένο ρεπορτάζ, σκέφτηκα ότι θα μπορούσαν να γυρίσουν πίσω και να το διορθώσουν.


----------



## parcalan (Oct 28, 2010)

Από το κολοσφούγγι του Ρούπερτ Μέρντοκ, αρθράκι με τίτλο "Wedding vows lost in the translation":

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3200544/Wedding-vows-lost-in-translation.html

Αλήθεια που βρίσκεις υποτιτλιστές για Dhivehi;

Υ.Γ.: πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μαρτυράω τα χρόνια μου, αλλά θυμάται κανείς τα μάτσα περιοδικά και εφημερίδες στις καλιόπες; Προσωπικά έχω κάνει μερικά από τα καλύτερα διαβάσματά μου με κολοσφούγγια.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 31, 2010)

Σε άλλο νήμα περί κινηματογράφου περιγράφω την ταινία που είδα χθες. Σε αυτό το νήμα σας δίνω έναν ακόμα λόγο να τη δείτε. Η ταινία αποτελεί ένα slip από μόνη της. Ειλικρινά, πρέπει να ξεχώρισα το 1% των υπότιτλων που ήταν μεταφρασμένο σωστά! Λόγω επαγγελματικής διαστροφής τους παρακολουθούσα δυστυχώς και σε ένα σημείο κοιτούσα ψηλά στην οθόνη για να μην πονάνε τα μάτια και το μυαλό μου από τα εκατοντάδες λάθη και παρανοήσεις και να μπορέσω να απολαύσω την ωραία ταινία. 
Δεν ξέρω ποιος κάνει τέτοια πράγματα και ακόμα περισσότερο δεν ξέρω ποιος αφήνει τέτοια πράγματα να κυκλοφορούν. 

Και ξέρετε τι άλλο με πείραξε; Ότι η ταινία είναι της Universal και προ μηνών είχα δεχτεί εγώ και άλλοι πολλοί κρούση για μείωση τιμών σε βαθμό εξευτελισμού από γνωστή εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού που έκανε ταινίες της παραπάνω εταιρείας για το DVD, την οποία φυσικά δεν δέχτηκα. Αλλά αν αυτή είναι η μετάφραση που θα έχουν και στο σινεμά και στο DVD από τώρα κι έπειτα λόγω της πολιτικής τους, τότε να τη χαίρονται, για να μην πω τίποτε χειρότερο! Και κάπου θα ήθελα και να τους γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ, γιατί ακόμα και ο κάτοχος First Certificate κατάλαβαινε χθες ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά. (η ταινία ήταν στο σινεμά και το όνομα του μεταφραστή ή της εταιρείας δεν γράφτηκε πουθενά όσο κι αν περίμενα στο τέλος)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2010)

Βλέποντας πάλι το ντοκιμαντέρ για τη Μάχη τού Μαραθώνα (το 'χε χθες ο Σκάι) από τη σειρά _Battles BC_ τού History Channel, πρόσεξα ότι την _Ερέτρια_ την έγραφε _Eritrea_. Η βίκι περιλαμβάνει αυτή τη σημασία, χωρίς σχόλια: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eritrea_(disambiguation). Δεν θα έπρεπε, όμως, να είναι αδόκιμη;





ΥΓ1 Όλο το επεισόδιο υπάρχει στο γιουτιούμπ: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Battles+BC+-+Judgement+Day+at+Marathon&aq=f.
ΥΓ2 Αφήνω ασχολίαστα τα τηλεοπτικά θαύματα της μεσογειακής διατροφής: Ο Μιλτιάδης μπορεί να είναι στα ήντα του, αλλά εμφανίζεται σαν ευσταλέστατος τριαντάρης...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 31, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Βλέποντας πάλι το ντοκιμαντέρ για τη Μάχη τού Μαραθώνα (το 'χε χθες ο Σκάι) από τη σειρά _Battles BC_ τού History Channel, πρόσεξα ότι την _Ερέτρια_ την έγραφε _Eritrea_. Η βίκι περιλαμβάνει αυτή τη σημασία, χωρίς σχόλια: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eritrea_(disambiguation). Δεν θα έπρεπε, όμως, να είναι αδόκιμη;...



Όχι απλώς είναι αδόκιμο το Eritrea, αλλά παραπέμπει και στην Ερυθραία της Μικράς Ασίας (http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ερυθραία_Ιωνίας). Εμένα γκάφα μου φαίνεται και τίποτε άλλο...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2010)

Μήπως οφείλεται σε αυτόματη διόρθωση το λάθος; Δηλαδή, κάποιος γράφει Eretria, ο διορθωτής του το κάνει Eritrea, που υπάρχει και στην Αφρική, ας μην ξεχνάμε.


----------



## sarant (Oct 31, 2010)

Μάλλον η Αλεξ. το έπιασε, είναι τυπικό λάθος του αυτόματου πιλότου.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 1, 2010)

«εύλογους*λόγους»

Με κάτι τέτοια νιώθω ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει ψοφήσει...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 2, 2010)

Ρεπορτάζ για το αποψινό παιχνίδι του Παναθηναϊκού στο Καζάν. Προκειμένου να μας δείξουν ότι το έργο της ομάδας θα είναι δύσκολο λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών προσθέτουν στο τέλος και βιντεάκια, με τάχα μου "Εικόνες από το Καζάν όταν είναι χιονισμένο" (http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/301335). Μόνο που ανοίγοντας τη σελίδα θα διαπιστώσετε ότι το πρώτο βίντεο φέρει τίτλο "Κεντρική πλατεία του Βλαδιβοστόκ..."! Εντάξει ρε παιδιά, είπαμε ότι το Καζάν είναι η ανατολικότερη πόλη που έχει φιλοξενήσει αγώνα Τσάμπιονς Ληγκ, αλλά ακόμη και μέχρι τα Ουράλια ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς. Ως τον Ειρηνικό δε...


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2010)

Σημερινό σχόλιο του Σ. Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή:

Μπείτε στην αγγλόφωνη ιστοσελίδα του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, ανοίξτε το κεφάλαιο «Ιστορία και προοπτικές» και διαβάστε την πρώτη παράγραφο κάτω από τον τίτλο «Κοιτάζοντας το μέλλον». Εκεί θα βρείτε το εξής ανήκουστο και απολύτως αντιφατικό με τον ρόλο του πανεπιστημίου στις σύγχρονες δυτικές κοινωνίες: «Αντιτιθέμενο (σ. τ. σ.: το πανεπιστήμιο) στην εμπορευματοποίηση των πανεπιστημιακών σπουδών και στην ανάπτυξη ενός υψηλά ανταγωνιστικού συστήματος, που συναντά κανείς σε ιδρύματα τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης σε πολλές Δυτικές χώρες σήμερα, αρνείται τον παραδοσιακό ρόλο της παραγωγής μιας πνευματικής ελίτ. Αναγνωρίζοντας τη σημασία της ανάπτυξης των ανθρωπίνων πόρων, το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών στοχεύει στη δημιουργία στενότερων δεσμών ανάμεσα στους κόσμους της παραγωγής και της κατανάλωσης της γνώσης, συμβάλλοντας έτσι στην κοινωνική και οικονομική ανάπτυξη της χώρας». 
Με άλλα λόγια, το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών αναγορεύει το ουσιώδες πρόβλημά του σε πλεονέκτημα και περηφανεύεται για την καμπούρα του! Αν το μέλλον του πανεπιστημίου χτίζεται επάνω στις προδιαγραφές της ισοπέδωσης, τι νόημα έχει η αναφορά σε ένα μέλλον που ταυτίζεται με το χάος;​
Μπήκα κι εγώ στην αγγλόφωνη σελίδα, όπου λέει μεταξύ άλλων:

Opposing the marketisation of university studies and the development of a highly competitive system that one encounters in institutions of tertiary education in many Western countries nowadays, it is denying its traditional role of producing an intellectual elite. Recognizing the importance of human resource development, the University of Athens aims to create closer links between the worlds of the production and the consumption of knowledge, thus contributing to social and economic development in the country. ​
Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να πάει κανείς στην αγγλόφωνη και να διαβάσει τη μετάφραση του Σ.Κ. αφού υπάρχει η ίδια σελίδα και στα ελληνικά (πρωτότυπα και καλύτερα, διότι εκείνο το «υψηλά ανταγωνιστικού συστήματος» της μετάφρασης μού έβγαλε το μάτι):

Αντιδρώντας στην εμπορευματοποίηση των πανεπιστημιακών σπουδών και στην ανάπτυξη ενός άκρως ανταγωνιστικού συστήματος που απαντάται στα ιδρύματα της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης πολλών δυτικών χωρών στις μέρες μας, αποποιείται τον παραδοσιακό του ρόλο στην παραγωγή μιας ελίτ διανοούμενων. Το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, αναγνωρίζοντας τη σπουδαιότητα της ανάπτυξης του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού, αποσκοπεί στην δημιουργία ισχυρότερων δεσμών ανάμεσα στον κόσμο της παραγωγής και της κατανάλωσης της γνώσης, συνεισφέροντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο στην κοινωνική, πολιτισμική και οικονομική ανάπτυξη της χώρας. ​
Για την ουσία του κειμένου, εμένα μου αρκεί η διατύπωση «αποσκοπεί στην δημιουργία ισχυρότερων δεσμών ανάμεσα στον κόσμο της παραγωγής και της κατανάλωσης της γνώσης» — αν ισχύει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2010)

Αναδημοσιευόταν προχτές στην Ελευθεροτυπία ένα κομμάτι μάλλον παραληρηματικό που δεν κατάλαβα πού το πήγαινε, αλλά έδινε τρεις φανταστικές εκδοχές για την προέλευση της μπουκαμβίλιας. Δεν θα τις αναπαραγάγω εδώ, αλλά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για εικασίες, είναι βεβαιωμένο ότι την μπουκαμβίλια την ανακάλυψε στη Βραζιλία ο βοτανολόγος Φιλιμπέρ Κομερσόν (Philibert Commerson ή Commerçon), ο οποίος, μαζί με τη σύντροφό του*, συνόδευσε τον πλοίαρχο Λουί Αντουάν ντε Μπουγκενβίλ (Louis Antoine de Bougainville) σε περίπλου της γης (τον πρώτο για Γάλλους). Προς τιμήν του πλοιάρχου ονόμασε το φυτό _bougainvillea_ (προφέρεται [μπουγκενβίλια] στα αγγλικά).

* Ο Κομερσόν παρουσίαζε τη σύντροφό του ως υπηρέτη του. Για τη Ζαν Μπαρέ, την πρώτη γυναίκα που ξέρουμε ότι έκανε το γύρο του κόσμου, διαβάζουμε στη Wikipedia:

*Jeanne Baré* (sometimes spelled Barret or Baret) (July 27, 1740 – 1803) was a member of Louis Antoine de Bougainville's expedition on the ships _La Boudeuse_ and _Étoile_ in 1766–1769. Baré was probably the first woman to have completed a voyage of circumnavigation.

Jeanne Baré joined the expedition disguised as a man, calling herself Jean Baré or Bonnefoy. She enlisted as valet and assistant to the expedition's naturalist, Philibert Commerçon, shortly before Bougainville's ships sailed from France. According to Bougainville's account, Baré was herself an expert botanist who cheerfully accompanied Commerçon on the most troublesome excursions over rugged terrain and had a reputation for courage and strength.

Incredibly, Baré's true gender remained undetected by the entire company of the expedition until they reached Tahiti. As soon as she and Commerçon landed on shore to botanize, Baré was immediately surrounded by Tahitians who cried out that she was a woman. It was necessary to return her to the ship to protect her from the excited Tahitians. From this point on, Bougainville noted dryly, "it was difficult to prevent the sailors from alarming her modesty".

Baré told Bougainville that she was 26 or 27 years old, an orphan, and had been born in Burgundy. She had taken to disguising her gender after the loss of a lawsuit had left her in financial distress. She had previously served as a valet to a gentleman in Paris, and had joined Bougainville's expedition because the prospect of a voyage around the world had "raised her curiosity". Bougainville wrote in his account of the expedition that she would be the first woman to have completed such a voyage.​

Τι τα θες τα παραμύθια όταν η πραγματικότητα σε ξεπερνά...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Antoine_de_Bougainville
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philibert_Commerson
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeanne_Barret


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2010)

Κάποιος απρόσεκτος τιτλοφόρησε ανορθόγραφα την ιστοσελίδα τής ΕΕΠ, κι έχει γεμίσει το διαδίκτυο από *_ποικικολόγους_...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 12, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Κάποιος απρόσεκτος τιτλοφόρησε ανορθόγραφα την ιστοσελίδα τής ΕΕΠ, κι έχει γεμίσει το διαδίκτυο από *_ποικικολόγους_...



  
and yet it's kinda cute!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2010)

Από την ταινία 50 First Dates που δείχνει το Mega:

temporal lobe (κροταφικός λοβός) = προσωρινός λοβός


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

Λιγότερο παρεξηγήσιμο από το «αίμα στους ναούς της» (blood in her temples). :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2010)

Να τους είχε πει τουλάχιστον "εγκόσμιους", "κοσμικούς", κάποιους πόντους παραπάνω θα πετύχαινε. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

Ωραίο από τον Πρετεντέρη (κατά τη μετεκλογική φλυαρία στο Μέγα). Λέει η κ. Μ. Αποστολάκη:
«Δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι Κασσάνδρες...»
Διακόπτει ο Πρετεντέρης:
«Οι Κασσάνδρες πάντα επιβεβαιώνονται. Απλώς δεν τις πιστεύουν, αλλά δεν κάνουν λάθος προβλέψεις».

Δεν είχε όμως κοντά του τον Σαραντάκο να του εξηγήσει:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/kassandres.html


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2010)

Μια καλή φίλη από τη Γαλλία προσπαθεί να μάθει ελληνικά. Ιδού το προς μετάφραση εδάφιο, από την Κάτω Βόλτα του Ντίνου Χριστιανόπουλου:

Ο [μάγειρας του τάγματος] Φώτης [...] ξόδευε όλα του τα λεφτά για να κάνει πιο νόστιμο το καζάνι του τάγματος. Είχε ψήσει μάλιστα και τους δυο βοηθούς του και τσοντάριζαν κι αυτοί.

Μετάφραση της τελευταίας περιόδου στα γαλλικά:
Il a fait cuire au four, oui, ses deux commis et les avait ajoutés eux-aussi.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

Μα κι αυτός ο Χριστιανός Χριστιανόπουλος, λες και πάει γυρεύοντας να τον παρερμηνεύσουν. Όπου η φίλη σου προσθέτει και το «oui» για να πείσει τους απίστους — τον εαυτό της πρώτα.


----------



## sarant (Nov 14, 2010)

Καταπληκτικό παράδειγμα -η δε φίλη σου θα μας έχει, συλλήβδην τους Έλληνες, για καννίβαλους :)

Ως προς τη μετεκλογική φλυαρία, να επισημάνω έναν ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι (παρακολούθησα διαδικτυακά), που είπε ότι, κατά το επιτελείο του Κακλαμάνη (όταν ακόμα ήταν αμφίρροπη η αναμέτρηση) "η νίκη, αν έρθει, θα είναι Πύρρεια μέχρι το τέλος".

Και να συγχαρώ τον Καμίνη, όχι μονο για τη νίκη, αλλά επειδή ευχαρίστησε "όλους όσους" τον ψήφισαν.


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2010)

#2595 Το oui είναι μετάφραση του μάλιστα, αλλά καλή και η ιδέα σου!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2010)

sarant said:


> Και να συγχαρώ τον Καμίνη, όχι μόνο για τη νίκη, αλλά επειδή ευχαρίστησε "όλους όσους" τον ψήφισαν.


Ο Αμυράς πάντως ευχαρίστησε «όλους όσοι» :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2010)

Σε αυτή τη συζήτηση, αναρωτιέμαι πάντα γιατί δεν μπορούν να πουν απλώς «όλους» ή «όσους» ή δεν σκέφτονται το «όλους αυτούς» ή «όλους εκείνους»;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ο Αμυράς πάντως ευχαρίστησε «όλους όσοι» :)


Αν του βαστούσε ας μην τους ευχαριστούσε όλους... Να δούμε αν θα έλεγε: «Ευχαριστώ όσοι με ψήφισαν».


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2010)

Αυτά, μόνο αν υπάρχουν ηχητικά ντοκομέντα, γιατί αλλιώς υπάρχει και η επιμέλεια του κειμένου...


----------



## sarant (Nov 15, 2010)

Εξαιρετικά άγριο μαργαριτάρι από Χρ. Μιχαηλίδη, που αποκάλεσε "άγριο χαρτί" των εκλογών τον Δημαρά, ίσως επειδή αν τον ελεγε μπαλαντέρ θα χρησιμοποιούσε ξένη λέξη :)

http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=14/11/2010&id=223550


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Καλύτερα θα ήταν να τον πει «απρόβλεπτο / αστάθμητο παράγοντα» ωστόσο. Θα σου πήγαινε το _μπαλαντέρ_; Έχουμε επεκτείνει τη σημασία του ή θα ήταν κι αυτό αγγλισμός με τον τρόπο του;

wild card
▸ noun: a playing card whose value can be determined by the person who holds it
▸ noun: an unpredictable factor ("The weather was a wild card")


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2010)

Ο «άγνωστος χ» μπορεί επίσης να ειπωθεί και για τον «απρόβλεπτο / αστάθμητο παράγοντα» (δεδομένου ότι _unpredictable = unknown in advance_) ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Κρίνε:

*unknown quantity* noun
a person or a thing whose abilities, powers or effects are not yet known
_The third candidate for the party leadership is a relatively unknown quantity._

Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε να έχει τη σημασία τού ότι δεν ξέρουμε πώς θα επηρεάσει τις εξελίξεις.


----------



## sarant (Nov 15, 2010)

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, το μπαλαντέρ θα ήταν αγγλισμός -καλά είναι αυτά που λες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2010)

Μήπως ξεκίνησε με τη σκέψη σε κάποιο «άγραφο χαρτί» των εκλογών;


----------



## sarant (Nov 17, 2010)

Είδα στη χτεσινή Ελληνοφρένεια απόσπασμα από την εκπομπή του Άδωνη, στην οποία ο μπουμπούκος παραθέτει αριθμητικά στοιχεία για να αποδείξει ότι χωρίς τις ψήφους του ΛΑΟΣ η ΝΔ δεν θα εξέλεγε περιφερειάρχες εκεί όπου επικράτησε, και καταλήγει: *Χάριν ημών* έμεινε ένα τμήμα της Ελλάδος μπλε.

Είναι σωστό αυτό; Το "χάριν" σημαίνει 'για, υπέρ', π.χ. πολέμησε χάριν της ελευθερίας, η συζήτηση γίνεται χάριν παιδιάς, παραδείγματος χάριν. "Χάρη σε" ήθελε να πει, ή έστω "Χάρις", αλλά τότε δεν θα μπορούσε να βολέψει το τρισχιλιετές "ημών".


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2010)

Τι σημαίνει 0-100 σε 5 δευτερόλεπτα, όταν μιλάμε για επιδόσεις αυτοκινήτων; Σύμφωνα με τη ρεπόρτερ του Alpha, σημαίνει ότι το αυτοκίνητο *διανύει 100 μέτρα σε 5 δευτερόλεπτα*! Μιλούσε για το νέο ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο της Renault.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Δηλαδή πάει με 72 χλμ./ώρα. Σπουδαία επίδοση! 
Ενώ το 0-100 στα 5" είναι σούπερ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2010)

Χτες το βράδυ έπεσα τυχαία πάνω στο Money Drop του Mega. Δίνουν στις δύο διαγωνιζόμενες τέσσερις λέξεις και τους δηλώνουν ότι *μία από αυτές* είναι γραμμένη ανορθόγραφα. Οι λέξεις είναι γραμμένες ως εξής:

Παρεμπιπτόντως
*Συνομωσία*
*Αληλλεγγύη*
Εισιτήριο

Η μία από τις δύο δεσποινίδες που διαγωνίζονται έχει δηλώσει φιλόλογος ή φοιτήτρια Φιλοσοφικής. Αμέσως αποφασίζει ότι η λέξη "*παρεμπιπτόντως*" δεν γράφεται έτσι. Ποντάρουν πάνω της όλα τους τα λεφτά (το έπαθλο είναι 300.000 ευρώ), και ο παρουσιαστής τις πληροφορεί ότι έχασαν επειδή *η λάθος λέξη είναι η αληλλεγγύη.*

Η *συνομωσία, *που βγάζει μάτι, περνάει απαρατήρητη από όλους, και φυσικά από εκείνους που έχουν γράψει τις ερωτήσεις.

Η φιλόλογος θα έπρεπε να είχε δηλώσει αμέσως, "Συγγνώμη, εγώ βλέπω δύο λέξεις γραμμένες ανορθόγραφα", αλλά δυστυχώς αυτή δεν είδε καμία από τις δύο πραγματικές ανορθογραφίες. Επίσης, προφανώς δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε κανένας από το κοινό, όσο για τους κυρίους-κυρίες που γράφουν τις ερωτήσεις, συγχαρητήρια για τις γνώσεις τους και την ανευθυνότητά τους.

Το θέμα σχολιάζεται και εδώ.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ όταν πήγαινα Τρίτη Γυμνασίου είχα μια φιλόλογο ανορθόγραφη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2010)

Γελάω με την μπανανόφλουδα που πάτησαν οι υπεύθυνοι για τις ερωτήσεις, αλλά ομολογώ ότι απ' αυτούς έμαθα ότι η *_αληλλεγγύη_ είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος. Οι άλλες τρεις είναι γνωστές σεσημασμένες. Αλλά η *_συνομωσία_ είναι η εθνική μας ανορθογραφία! Το 'χω γράψει κάπου εδώ και κάπου αλλού ότι ακόμα κι ο διορθωτής του Word τη δέχεται την ανορθογραφία (δέχεται και το σωστό). Αλλά αφού διάλεξαν τη λέξη να τη βάλουν στο παιχνίδι, ήταν λίγο χοντρό να την κάνουν λάθος! Εκτός αν θέλεις να γίνει το σούσουρο που γίνεται. Να που μέσα από τα μεσημεράδικα ξεπηδά η ελπίδα να μάθουμε να γράφουμε σωστά τη _συνωμοσία_ και το _παρεμπιπτόντως_. Το τέλειο μνημονικό κόλπο που διάβασα: «σκεφτόμουν τον Μητσοτάκη, που έχει τικ στον ώμο: συν-ωμότης». Πρέπει να ανοίξουμε νήμα για τις μνημονικές τεχνικές — όχι τις επίσημες, αλλά τις προσωπικές, τις ευρηματικές.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε το Mega την περασμένη Κυριακή, κατά τη ζωντανή μετάδοση της ψυχαγωγικής εκπομπής Money Drop το Σάββατο 27 Νοεμβρίου, ένας λανθασμένος τεχνικός χειρισμός οδήγησε στη μη ορθή γραφή της λέξης “συνωμοσία” – λέξη που αποτελούσε εναλλακτική απάντηση σε ερώτηση σχετική με τη γραμματική. 
Αν και η συγκεκριμένη μη ορθή γραφή της λέξης δεν επηρέασε την επιλογή των διαγωνιζομένων και τελικά δεν είχε καμία επίπτωση στη ροή του παιχνιδιού, η εταιρεία παραγωγής έχει προβλέψει για την διαχείριση πιθανού λάθους την αντικατάσταση της ερώτησης αυτής με μία άλλη – καθώς παρόμοια περίπτωση έχει προκύψει και κατά τη ζωντανή μετάδοση του προγράμματος στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία. 
Έτσι, στην επόμενη ζωντανή μετάδοση του Money Drop οι διαγωνιζόμενες παίχτριες *Βάσω *και *Βίκυ Γαλατά *θα βρεθούν ξανά ζωντανά στο studio για να συνεχίσουν την προσπάθειά τους ακριβώς από το σημείο που είχε προηγηθεί της εν λόγω ερώτησης. 


Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=85&artId=370374&dt=29/11/2010#ixzz16jq4hjUh​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> [...]ένας λανθασμένος τεχνικός χειρισμός οδήγησε στη μη ορθή γραφή της λέξης “συνωμοσία” – [...]
> [....]προηγηθεί της εν λόγω ερώτησης.[....]



*Λανθασμένος τεχνικός χειρισμός: * Κλασική ορολογία Newspeak για ένα από τα εξής *προφανώς*  τεχνικά θέματα (ή και όλα μαζί): α) Δεν ανοίγουμε το λεξικό να δούμε πώς γράφεται κάτι β) Πατάμε λάθος πλήκτρα γ) Εμπιστευόμαστε τον διορθωτή του Word 

*ακριβώς από το σημείο που είχε προηγηθεί της εν λόγω ερώτησης: * Αμήχανη σύνταξη με γενικές και δοτικές, μόλις μπλέξουμε τα γλωσσικά μας και πάμε να δικαιολογήσουμε τα αδικαιολόγητα. Η σύνταξη _ακριβώς από το σημείο πριν από αυτή την ερώτηση_ είναι προφανώς πολύ καθημερινή και μπανάλ και δεν φοράει μεταξωτά βρακιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2010)

> ...στη μη ορθή γραφή της λέξης συνωμοσία





drsiebenmal said:


> Κλασική ορολογία Newspeak...


Υπάρχει κι άλλη κλασική ορολογία Newspeak: *...στη μη ορθή γραφή.*
Γιατί "μη ορθή" γραφή και όχι "λανθασμένη" γραφή; Όπως λέμε στην politically correct Newspeak "μη νόμιμος", αντί για "παράνομος"; 
Π.χ.: 


Δεν λέω ότι το έγραψες λάθος, λέω ότι το έγραψες *μη σωστά.*
Αυτό το αυτοκίνητο είναι παρκαρισμένο *μη νόμιμα.*


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2010)

Ας μην κρίνονταν τόσα ευρώπουλα, να δούμε ποιος θα ασχολιόταν. :) Για μένα, κακώς τη διάλεξαν αυτή τη λέξη. Πρέπει να διαλέγεις λέξεις με ορθογραφία δύσκολη μεν, αλλά αναμφισβήτητη. Προσωπικά δε (γούστα είναι αυτά), ο φετιχισμός με την ορθογραφία (όπου γης) με θλίβει. Απίρος μεγαλίτερο ενδιαφέρον έχυν εροτίσις για τι σιμασία τον λέξεον ί τέλος πάντον άλες γλοσικές εροτίσις.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2010)

Πιστεύω ότι διάλεξαν ερώτηση με ορθογραφικό περιεχόμενο, και μάλιστα στην αρχή του παιχνιδιού, που βάζουν τις εύκολες ερωτήσεις, επειδή η μία από τις διαγωνιζόμενες δήλωσε φιλόλογος. Οι ερωτήσεις δεν μπαίνουν τυχαία, στην αρχή είναι οι εύκολες και στη συνέχεια, ανάλογα με το φύλο, τα ενδιαφέροντα, το επάγγελμα του διαγωνιζόμενου, επιλέγονται οι δύσκολες. Νόμιζαν ότι βάζοντας ορθογραφική ερώτηση τη βοηθούσαν να προχωρήσει λίγο παρακάτω, για να πάει και στα δύσκολα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2010)

Ακριβώς αυτό με θλίβει, και χωρίς να θέλω να το παραβαρύνω, ότι δηλ. ακούνε φιλόλογος και σκέφτονται ορθογραφία. Φιλό*λογος* = Φιλ*ορθόγραφος*.


----------



## nikosl (Dec 1, 2010)

Ενημερωτικά, σε απάντηση ενός σχολίου που είχα κάνει σε αυτό το νήμα, υπήρξε διόρθωση στο τεύχος του Δεκέμβρη, με αναφορά στη Lexilogia.
Στη στήλη των γραμμάτων υπάρχει το εξής:

*Αρσενικό και παλιά δαντέλα*
Στο forum της ιστοσελίδας lexilogia (lexilogia.gr), δημοσιεύθηκε το παρακάτω σχόλιο: "Βλέπω στην παρουσίαση των συνεργατών του περιοδικού The Books' Journal η Τίνα Μανδηλαρά να συστήνεται ως "υπεύθυνος των σελίδων βιβλίου στο Πρώτο Θέμα". Δεν ξέρω για σας αλλά εμένα αυτό το αρσενικό με ενοχλεί". Τι λέτε;
*ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑ ΜΑΝΤΗ, φιλόλογος*

*Απάντηση της Σύνταξης*
Λέμε ότι η παρατήρηση είναι ορθότατη. Κι εμάς μας ενοχλεί. Είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος. Και ναι, ο "δαίμων" είναι αρσενικός.​


nikosl said:


> Σε συνέχεια του σχολίου #2533 του nickel, βλέπω στην παρουσίαση των συνεργατών του περιοδικού _The Books' Journal_ η Τίνα Μανδηλαρά να συστήνεται ως "υπεύθυνος των σελίδων βιβλίου στο Πρώτο Θέμα". Δεν ξέρω για σας αλλά εμένα αυτό το αρσενικό με ενοχλεί.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2010)

*αντί σεισάχθειας, άχθος αρσύρης* 

Έτσι τιτλοφορούνταν μέχρι που γράφτηκε αυτό εδώ η ψηφιακή στήλη του Στάθη στην «Ε». Τι άρρωστο λογοπαίγνιο σοφίστηκε πάλι; σκέφτηκα. Αλλά όταν λογοπαίγνιο δεν είδα, αλλά είδα πώς είχε γράψει τη λέξη με το πενάκι του, κατάλαβα ότι... ας όψεται ο τιτλατζής της ιστοσελίδας.







Η _άρουρα, της αρούρης_ ήταν ο καλλιεργημένος αγρός, ο _αρουραίος_ είναι ο ποντικός των αγρών και _άχθος αρούρης_ (από την Ιλιάδα) είναι όποιος βαραίνει τη γη με την παρουσία του.

Όσο για το άλλο μισό του τίτλου, τη σεισάχθεια, δηλ. την απόσειση του βάρους των χρεών, την ονειρεύονται όσοι ζουν στον καιρό του Σόλωνα.

ΥΓ. Επειδή έχω την εντύπωση ότι βλέπω ψιλή περισπωμένη πάνω στο _άχθος_, ας το ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι γραφόταν με ψιλή - οξεία.


----------



## sarant (Dec 3, 2010)

Πάνω στο άχθος δεν έχει ψιλή περισπωμένη, έχει χελιδονάκι. Μια τζίφρα δηλαδή αρκετά ασαφή που να μπορεί να περάσει είτε για ψιλή οξεία είτε για ψιλή περισπωμένη (με έναν καλό δικηγόρο αθωώνεσαι).


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2010)

Πες το, ντε, ότι του 'χεις αφιερώσει ολόκληρο παράρτημα! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2010)

Πολιτικός ηθοποιός ο Ασάντζ (της Wikileaks)!

Το State Department δήλωσε βέβαια ότι είναι political actor with a political agenda, με άλλα λόγια παίκτης στον πολιτικό στίβο.

Δύσκολο πρόβλημα για τον μεταφραστή (μάλλον του ΑΠΕ, καθώς από εκεί φαίνεται να ξεκίνησε το θέατρο), αλλά και για τους υπεύθυνους όλων των εφημερίδων που απλώς το αναπαράγουν σήμερα στις ιστοσελίδες τους...

Τραγωδία και κωμωδία μαζί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2010)

Να είναι άραγε ο ίδιος μεταφραστής/η ίδια μεταφράστρια; Και το επόμενο αναφέρει ως πηγή το ΑΠΕ:

[...]Αξιωματούχος του Κρεμλίνου ανακοίνωσε ότι η Ρωσία _πέρασε_ περισσότερους από 61 τόμους για το γεγονός της εκτέλεσης 22.000 πολωνών αιχμαλώτων πολέμου από τα σοβιετικά στρατεύματα στο δάσος του Κατίν.[...]​
Από πού τους πέρασε, άραγε, τους τόμους; Από το μπλέντερ; Ή τους πέρασε όπως λέμε «πέρνα μου το τζατζίκι;»

Φυσικά, Russia passed on 61 volumes relating to the event...


----------



## nikosl (Dec 5, 2010)

"Ζωντανός και κλωτσάω" είναι το "alive and kicking" σύμφωνα με τους πρωινούς κουτσομπόληδες του MEGA. Δείτε στο στο 15.03 εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2010)

Ο Διόδωρος στο Βήμα (εκτός από την ωραία φωτογραφία από το ημερολόγιο της Πιρέλι, από το οποίο μπορείτε να δείτε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες, ας πούμε, εδώ) αναφέρεται και στον «Μοτζίλα των αγορών». Πιο κάτω από τον τίτλο ο _Μοτζίλα_ γίνεται _Γκοτζίλα_. 

Αυτό το -_zilla_ του _Godzilla_ έχει γίνει συνθετικό, αλλά _Μοτζίλα_ δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει _Μοζίλα_, καλύτερα _Mozilla_, η εταιρεία που συνέχισε τη δουλειά του Netscape και μας έδωσε τον Firefox.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2010)

Όταν η έλξη του αρχικού -αι- γίνεται ακατανίκητη;  (από τη σημερινή προσφορά της εφημερίδας):


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ο Διόδωρος στο Βήμα (εκτός από την ωραία φωτογραφία από το ημερολόγιο της Πιρέλι, από το οποίο μπορείτε να δείτε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες, ας πούμε, εδώ) αναφέρεται και στον «Μοτζίλα των αγορών». Πιο κάτω από τον τίτλο ο _Μοτζίλα_ γίνεται _Γκοτζίλα_.
> 
> Αυτό το -_zilla_ του _Godzilla_ έχει γίνει συνθετικό, αλλά _Μοτζίλα_ δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει _Μοζίλα_, καλύτερα _Mozilla_, η εταιρεία που συνέχισε τη δουλειά του Netscape και μας έδωσε τον Firefox.



Πιο κάτω στο ίδιο άρθρο, όμως, λέει για τη μοτζιλική Ιρλανδία και για νεκρούς από ασιτία Μοτζίλες. Ξέρει κάτι που δεν ξέρω εγώ ή νομίζει ότι ξέρει κάτι;


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 6, 2010)

Δε μ' έπεισε.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2010)

Πώς θα γίνει να μάθουμε σ' αυτή την κυρία που λέει τις καλλιτεχνικές ειδήσεις στο Mega ότι *Violin concerto op. 35* δεν σημαίνει *τριακοστό πέμπτο **κοντσέρτο για βιολί*; Ο Τσαϊκόφσκι έγραψε ένα και μοναδικό κοντσέρτο για βιολί, όχι 35! Απλώς είναι το έργο του Τσαϊκόφσκι με αριθμό 35. 
Mια άλλη φορά είπε *εξηκοστό τέταρτο **κοντσέρτο για βιολί *για έναν συνθέτη που έχει γράψει δύο όλα κι όλα, τον Μέντελσον.


----------



## nikosl (Dec 9, 2010)

Κρατηθείτε - ακολουθεί καραμπινάτο μαργαριτάρι.
Ο φοιτητής στη φωτογραφία της Ελευθεροτυπίας κρατάει πλακάτ του Socialist Worker που γράφει: *"Make fees & cuts Cameron's poll tax"*.
Ως γνωστόν "fees & cuts" δηλαδή "δίδακτρα και περικοπές" αποκαλείται για συντομία το πακέτο της επίθεσης που εξαπολύει η βρετανική συγκυβέρνηση στην παιδεία.
Επίσης ως γνωστόν "poll tax" ήταν ο βραχύβιος "κεφαλικός φόρος" που προσπάθησε να επιβάλει η Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ και αποδείχθηκε η κίνηση που οδήγησε στο τέλος της πρωθυπουργίας της.
Αρα ο φοιτητής καλεί τους συναδέλφους του να μετατρέψουν την επίθεση της κυβέρνησης σε poll tax για τον Κάμερον -δηλαδή να οδηγηθεί σε πτώση. Όμως ο Β.Α. Φιλιππάτος της Ελευθεροτυπίας γράφει: *"Τα δίδακτρα και τις περικοπές να τα... περικόψετε από τις δημοσκοπήσεις του Κάμερον"*. Τα αποσιωπητικά είναι του συντάκτη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2010)

Μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια. Είναι από τα πιο δύσκολα σλόγκαν της επικαιρότητας. Γιατί πρέπει να έχει κάποιος μια ηλικία, μια στενή σχέση με τα αγγλικά πράγματα, ή μια καλύτερη σχέση με το ίντερνετ, για να ξέρει την ιστορία του poll tax. Βέβαια, η μετάφραση στην «Ε» δείχνει πολύ μεγαλύτερη φαντασία από τη δικιά μας.


----------



## sarant (Dec 9, 2010)

Συνονόματε (Λ.), πολύ καλό -θα σου το κλέψω, βεβαίως, κάποτε!


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 12, 2010)

Το επόμενο δεν είναι ούτε γλωσσική ούτε μεταφραστική γκάφα. Δημοσιογραφική πατάτα είναι, από το Κυριακάτικο Βήμα -- ξέρω ότι σήμερα το μποϊκοτάρουν, οπότε πολλοί δεν θα δουν το παρακάτω:



> Το θέμα της σχέσης ανθρωπιστικών και φυσικών επιστημών, όπως επίσης και επιστήμης και τέχνης, απασχόλησε σημαντικούς στοχαστές του προηγούμενου αιώνα, με κλασικό παράδειγμα τους δύο Χάξλεϋ: τον συγγραφέα Αλντους και τον βιολόγο αδελφό του Τόμας.



Ό,τι να'ναι δηλαδή... Αδέρφια, όπως ο Πάγκαλος κι ο Πάγκαλος ή ο Γιωργάκης κι ο Γεώργιος. Δημοσιογραφική έρευνα μηδέν. Δεν μπορώ καν να φανταστώ πόσο χειρότερο θα γίνει το Βήμα μετά τις απολύσεις...


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Το επόμενο δεν είναι ούτε γλωσσική ούτε μεταφραστική γκάφα. Δημοσιογραφική πατάτα είναι, από το Κυριακάτικο Βήμα -- ξέρω ότι σήμερα το μποϊκοτάρουν, οπότε πολλοί δεν θα δουν το παρακάτω:



Χωρίς να θέλω να υπερασπιστώ το Βήμα και τις τσαπατσουλιές του, εγω δεν έιχα ιδέα ότι ο παπούς του Άλντους Χαξλει ήταν στοχαστης του εικοστου αιώνα (που προφανώς δεν τον είδε καν τον 20ο αιωνα αλλα αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία), κι άμα δεν υπήρχε η Βίκι δεν θα ήξερα για τι πράμα μιλάμε. Αλλά όταν δεν ξέρει ο μέσος αναγνώστης για τι πράμα μιλάμε, πόσοι αναμένεται να πιάσουν το λάθος;

ΥΓ Θεωρώ ότι ανήκω στους μέσους αναγνώστες


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2010)

Μα ο agezerlis δεν το θέτει στη βάση "Έλα, μωρέ, πολλοί θα το δουν, λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν". Το θέτει στη βάση ότι ο δημοσιογράφος όφειλε να το ερευνήσει πριν το γράψει, επειδή η δουλειά του απαιτεί να μη γράφει ανακρίβειες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Το ντουέτο είναι Άλντους και Τζούλιαν Χάξλεϊ. Παρέμπ, η ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια έχει τον παππού, αλλά όχι τα εγγόνια. 

(Το παραπάνω μήνυμα ελπίζω να έχει καταστεί άκυρο μέσα σε λίγους μήνες.)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2010)

Το είδα σε τίτλο στις ειδήσεις του ΑΝΤ1, το είχα δει πριν από λίγες μέρες σε κάποιο άλλο κανάλι, αλλά και στο Διαδίκτυο δεν είναι άγνωστο: *κατ' επείγον.* Βλέπουμε κι ένα *κατ' επίγον*, αλλά αυτός συγχωρείται, γράφει και **εκτώς*. Σημειωτέον ότι πολλοί απ' αυτούς νομίζουν ότι το *κατ' επείγον είναι επίρρημα, δηλαδή το χρησιμοποιούν αντί για *επειγόντως*.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Τα έχει συλλάβει ήδη κάτι τέτοια ο Γιάννης Χάρης (άλλο αν τα άφησε πάλι, και κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερα).

Θα παρακάμψω τις ανεκδοτολογικού πλέον χαρακτήρα ορθογραφήσεις που ανθούν, αφότου άνοιξε ακριβώς ο ασκός του Αιόλου: από τον χωρισμό π.χ. σε δύο λέξεις προθετικών εκφράσεων που γράφονται από καιρό (και στον Μπαμπινιώτη) με μία λέξη (_απευθείας, εντάξει_ κτλ.) φτάσαμε να χωρίζονται ακόμα και αρχαίες λέξεις, όπως το _διό_ και το _εξαπίνης_, ή νεότερες, όπως _παρέκει_, _προσώρας, κατεπείγον_ («παρ’ έκει»!, «προς ώρας», «κατ’ επείγον»), και πλήθος άλλα, που τα έχω ξανασημειώσει. Ιδού κι ένα νεότερο εύρημά μου: σε φαγάδικο της Σκουφά στον ιδιαίτερα προσεγμένο κατάλογο αναγράφονται και δύο πιάτα που διατίθενται «κατ’ όπιν παραγγελίας»!
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/02/blog-post_9531.html​


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> στον ιδιαίτερα προσεγμένο κατάλογο αναγράφονται και δύο πιάτα που διατίθενται «κατ’ όπιν παραγγελίας»!


Κατ' όπιν του 'του, σκέφτομαι να παρ' αιτηθώ από τη ζωή.


----------



## jabiru (Dec 13, 2010)

Από την παλιά, πασίγνωστη ιατρική σειρά ER. Οι υπότιτλοι δεν είναι πειρατικοί, η σειρά προβάλλεται σε συνδρομητικό κανάλι (εν ολίγοις, πληρώνω για να την ξαναδώ αλλά τώρα έχει εξελιχθεί σε κωμωδία!) και παρακάτω είναι μια ανθολογία από ένα επεισόδιο. Ενδεικτικά...


Οι γιατροί εξετάζουν:
- Υπέρυχος.
- Σφιγμοί.
- Αναρρώφηση.
- Βάζεις την αγάντα εδώ;
- Γενική αίματος και χημικών.
- Θα ξεκινήσω τη γραφική θεραπεία.

Η διάγνωση:
- Πόνος στο στήθος και κομένη αναπνοή.
- Πέταψε μονοεστιακά σημάδια.
- Ο πατέρας σας έδειξε σημάδια αμέλειας.
- Δραματική αορτική ανατομή.
- (Η πρώτη επιλογή είναι) ο επείγοντας φορέας Γ.
- Δεν παθαίνεις έκρηξη κάθε μέρα.

Στο χειρουργείο:
- Καθαρό Τραύμα 1.
- 32 Γάλλοι.
- Δακτυλογράφησε για οκτώ.
- Σπέκιουλουμ και μπεταντίν.
- Έχουμε έξι σκοπευτές.
- Είχαμε πυροσβεστική αντλία.
- Βουλώνει ένα αορτικό δάκρυ.
- Έχει το χέρι του στην αορτία.
- Άστους να έρχονται.
- Φέρε μου δυο μονάδες κυττάρων.

Η κατάληξη του ασθενούς:
- Η αυτοψία ήταν ατελέσφερη.

Αλλά οι γιατροί έχουν ζωή και εκτός χειρουργείου:
- Χωνευτικό σαπουνόπερας.
- Κύριοι, μία τη φορά (γιατρός σε δύο άνδρες συναδέλφους του που μιλούν ταυτόχρονα).
- Ποιος διέπραξε μπαταρία;
- Κι αυτό είναι αποτελεσματικό; (εννοώντας πότε θα τεθεί σε ισχύ).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 13, 2010)

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα! Απλά είναι αριστούργημα!

"Ο πατέρας σας έπαθε έκρηξη, γιατί έδειξε σημάδια αμέλειας, αλλά μην ανησυχείτε, θα του δώσουμε σπέκιουλουμ και θα τον βάλουμε στην αορτία, με δύο μονάδες κυττάρων". Η Σάρα τον κοίταξε δειλά. "Μήπως διαπράξατε μπαταρία, γιατρέ;" ρώτησε με τρεμάμενα χείλη ενώ ένα αορτικό δάκρυ βούλωνε στο μάγουλό της. "Μην ανησυχείτε" την καθησύχασε ο γιατρός. "Θα του δώσω χωνευτικό σαπουνόπερας μόλις συνέλθει."


----------



## jabiru (Dec 13, 2010)

Κι αν δεν συνέλθει, έχουμε στο χειρουργείο 32 Γάλλους εξοπλισμένους με πυροσβεστική αντλία και ικανούς για όλα!


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να βρω τους πρωτότυπους υπότιτλους, να ανακαλύψω αυτό το περίφημο χωνευτικό σαπουνόπερας. Να μη σας κρατάω σε αγωνία, είναι ο... Τηλεθεατής, το _Soap Opera Digest_!

Αν θέλετε να συνεχίσετε το ψάξιμο, βρήκα εδώ τους υπότιτλους:
http://movie.subtitlr.com/subtitle/show/134019#line151

Και ήθελα να παραπονεθώ σε κάποιον ερασιτέχνη υποτιτλιστή, να του πω ότι το _wireless_ δεν είναι ασύρματος, είναι απλώς το ραδιόφωνο, το _racket_ που ακούγεται από δίπλα δεν είναι ρακέτα και, όταν στη Βουλή φωνάζουν Mr Speaker, δεν εννοούν «Κύριε Μεγάφωνε!».  Αλλά να που υπάρχουν και χειρότερα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2010)

Σε ποιο κανάλι προβάλλεται αυτό το αριστούργημα;

(Και, παρέμπ, τι σημαίνει το Thirty-two French; )


----------



## jabiru (Dec 13, 2010)

Πρόκειται για κάποιο εργαλείο που δεν ξέρω πως το λένε. Στο επεισόδιο, το ζητάει ο γιατρός από μια νοσοκόμα. 
Τη σειρά την έχει το Connex TV.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 13, 2010)

Χαχαχαχα! Βρε, μπας και βρήκαμε αυτόν/αυτήν που λέγαμε τις προάλλες, που είχε κάποτε "γουρδώσει το περπούτσι παραμοίρα" τόσο πετυχημένα στους "Εντιμότατους"; Δεν παίζεται αυτή η μετάφραση, πλάκα θα είναι!


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Περί bougie:


----------



## jabiru (Dec 13, 2010)

Hints: η "αγάντα" αφορά οφθαλμολογική εξέταση και ο "επείγοντας φορέας Γ" μια εγκυμονούσα (χωρίς αορτία αυτή).


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2010)

sarant said:


> [...](Και, παρέμπ, τι σημαίνει το Thirty-two French; )


 





Βαθμονομημένο μέχρι το 38. ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Χαχαχαχα! Βρε, μπας και βρήκαμε αυτόν/αυτήν που λέγαμε τις προάλλες, που είχε κάποτε "γουρδώσει το περπούτσι παραμοίρα" τόσο πετυχημένα στους "Εντιμότατους"; Δεν παίζεται αυτή η μετάφραση, πλάκα θα είναι!


 
Εκείνος όμως ήταν καλός υποτιτλισμός, απ' όσο θυμάμαι.
Εδώ μάλλον φταίει το γνωστό: If you pay peanuts, you'll get monkeys (and their wrenches, too). 
Αν είχε μια καλή επιμέλεια, δεν θα γελούσαμε τώρα. Αλλά ποιο κορόιδο θα αναλάμβανε αυτό το πράμα;


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2010)

daeman said:


> Εκείνος όμως ήταν καλός υποτιτλισμός, απ' όσο θυμάμαι.


Εξαιρετικός ήταν! Αστειεύομαι... Αλλά τέτοια λάθη, μου θυμίζουν την εφευρετικότητα εκείνου του μεταφραστή.:)


----------



## sarant (Dec 14, 2010)

daeman said:


> Βαθμονομημένο μέχρι το 38. ;)



Το σκέφτηκα, αλλά σε νοσοκομείο βρισκόμαστε ή σε συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων;


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2010)

sarant said:


> Το σκέφτηκα, αλλά σε νοσοκομείο βρισκόμαστε ή σε συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων;


 


jabiru said:


> - Δεν παθαίνεις έκρηξη κάθε μέρα.
> - Έχουμε έξι σκοπευτές.
> - Είχαμε πυροσβεστική αντλία.
> - Άστους να έρχονται.
> - Ποιος διέπραξε μπαταρία;


 
Γιατί, αυτά γίνονται σε νοσοκομείο; ;)


jabiru said:


> Η κατάληξη του ασθενούς:
> - Η αυτοψία ήταν ατελέσφερη.


Αυτό μάλιστα! 



jabiru said:


> - Χωνευτικό σαπουνόπερας.


 
Το χρυσό βατόμουρο της χρονιάς.


----------



## sarant (Dec 14, 2010)

Αυτό να μου πεις...!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2010)

Παιδιά, νομίζω ότι αυτή η μετάφραση φωνάζει από μακριά "μηχανική". Έχεις την καλοσύνη, αγαπητή Jabiru, να μας πεις τι λέει στο τέλος κάθε επεισοδίου, την εταιρεία που είναι υπεύθυνη για τον υποτιτλισμό;


----------



## jabiru (Dec 14, 2010)

Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ Αλεξάνδρα (παρεμπιπτόντως, Φωτεινή εδώ) αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο οι μηχανές κάνουν ορθογραφικά λάθη του είδους "πέταψε", "σφιγμοί" και "ατελέσφερη". Δεν έχω ιδέα από μηχανάκια. Όσο για την ερώτησή σου, σε ΚΑΜΙΑ από τις σειρές που έχω δει μέχρι τώρα δεν υπάρχει όνομα εταιρείας ή υπεύθυνου. Απολύτως τίποτα. Ακόμη και σ' αυτές που έχουν στρωτούς υπότιτλους ή που τέλος πάντων τα λάθη δεν βγάζουν μάτι...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2010)

Αγαπητή jabiru, αφού τα σκας, γιατί δε στέλνεις ένα ωραίο λουστήριο ηλεμηνυματάκι (πάει, ψόφησε κι άλλο γατάκι ) στην εταιρεία;


jabiru said:


> - Ποιος διέπραξε μπαταρία;


Kkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaapppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## jabiru (Dec 14, 2010)

Το σκέφτηκα στην αρχή, αν όμως πας στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας θα δεις ότι ηλεμηνύματα (ψόφησε κι άλλο;) μπορείς να στείλεις μόνο στο τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης. 
Και στο κάτω-κάτω, αφού τα σκάω και με σκάνε θα τη σκάσουν μ' ένα μεϊλάκι; Θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι... Τι κάνουμε όταν το προϊόν που αγοράσαμε μας βγει σκάρτο;

ΥΓ. Τι είναι το κάπα;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2010)

jabiru said:


> Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ Αλεξάνδρα (παρεμπιπτόντως, Φωτεινή εδώ) αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο οι μηχανές κάνουν ορθογραφικά λάθη του είδους "πέταψε", "σφιγμοί" και "ατελέσφερη".


Πιστεύω ότι είναι ο συνδυασμός από μηχανάκι και αγράμματο άνθρωπο που δακτυλογράφησε αυτά που έβγαλε η μηχανική μετάφραση. Το έβαλε στο μηχανάκι, αλλά επειδή δεν είχε την τεχνολογία για να τα μεταφέρει με κόπι-πέιστ στους υποτίτλους, έκανε τη δακτυλογράφηση δημιουργώντας τα επιπλέον λάθη που μοιάζουν τυπογραφικά.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2010)

jabiru said:


> Το σκέφτηκα στην αρχή, αν όμως πας στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας θα δεις ότι ηλεμηνύματα (ψόφησε κι άλλο;) μπορείς να στείλεις μόνο στο τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης.
> Και στο κάτω-κάτω, αφού τα σκάω και με σκάνε θα τη σκάσουν μ' ένα μεϊλάκι; Θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι... Τι κάνουμε όταν το προϊόν που αγοράσαμε μας βγει σκάρτο;


Χμ. Για κάνε και μια επικοινωνία με κανένα σύνδεσμο καταναλωτή... Ποια εταιρεία είναι, είπαμε; Ξεμπρόστιασμα τώρα!


jabiru said:


> ΥΓ. Τι είναι το κάπα;


Το κάπα είναι το Kapa18, σούπερμοδερατόρισσα, ιστορική συγγραφεύς του ιστορικού έπους του Ανθόνιο


----------



## jabiru (Dec 14, 2010)

Ουπς! Χίλια συγγνώμη από την Κάπα . Ελπίζω να μη ζητήσει κι αυτή τα λεφτά της πίσω!


----------



## Marinos (Dec 15, 2010)

Όποιος κατεβάσει τη σημερινή (Τρίτη) Ελευθεροτυπία σε πιντιέφ, θα πετύχει σε μια λεζάντα ένα light motive (στην ηλεκτρονική έκδοση δεν υπάρχει, νομίζω).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Όποιος κατεβάσει τη σημερινή (Τρίτη) Ελευθεροτυπία σε πιντιέφ, θα πετύχει σε μια λεζάντα ένα light motive (στην ηλεκτρονική έκδοση δεν υπάρχει, νομίζω).


Έχουμε πει κι άλλοτε για τα μεταξωτά εσώρουχα και τους επιδέξιους κ... Τι το θες, βρε κουμπάρε, το ξενόγλωσσο; Γράψε λάιτ-μοτίβ και άσε τα υπόλοιπα για πιο επιδέξιους...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 15, 2010)

Πριν ενσκήψει μανιασμένος ο γνωστός Δόκτωρ: νομίζω το γερμανικό προφέρεται λάιτ-μοτί_*φ*_. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2010)

Γιαβόλ, μάιν λίμπερ Χερ Τάουχερ Μαρίνος, γιαβόλ! :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2010)

Προφανώς κανένας συντάκτης δεν πρόσεχε στο μάθημα της μουσικής (πλήρης ορισμός και γραφη με ελληνικό αλφάβητο στο βιβλίο μουσικής της πρώτης Λυκείου).


----------



## parcalan (Dec 16, 2010)

jabiru said:


> Πρόκειται για κάποιο εργαλείο που δεν ξέρω πως το λένε. Στο επεισόδιο, το ζητάει ο γιατρός από μια νοσοκόμα.
> Τη σειρά την έχει το Connex TV.



Μεγέθη καθετήρων κατά Charrière, French 32 = καθετήρας 10,7 mm, βλέπε:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_catheter_scale


----------



## Elsa (Dec 17, 2010)

Φρέσκο-φρέσκο, από τις "Ανεξιχνίαστες υποθέσεις" του Σταρ:

"Θες να με σκοτώσεις; Αφού υποφέρω απ΄την ασθένεια σίλιακ! Είμαι αλλεργική στο σιτάρι!"


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2010)

Και για όποιον δεν το έπιασε (με την πρώτη, σαν εμένα):

celiac disease = κοιλιακή νόσος, κοιλιοκάκη, εντεροπάθεια, ευαισθησία στη γλουτένη.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2010)

Η παγκοσμίου βεληνεκούς σταρ του βαριετέ Νίνα Λοτσάρη:
Στις δικές μας παραστάσεις *πρεσβεύει *η ζωντανή μουσική.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 18, 2010)

Bad spelling is not an*obstical.


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2010)

Obstical ;):
A redneck spelling of the word commonly known as obstacle. 
Has the exact same meaning as the traditional spelling but implies that the author is a redneck.
_My biggest obstical is spelling of the words._​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2010)

Προφανώς, κάθε αεροπλάνο, όταν απογειώνεται, έχει τη δική του μοίρα. Από το σάιτ του διεθνούς αεροδρομίου του Μοντεβιδέο, στην Ουρουγουάη. 
(Εγώ τον πόνο μου, πάλι ταξιδεύει το παιδί μου.)


----------



## nikosl (Dec 20, 2010)

Επειδή το destiny φυγείν αδύνατον και όλοι έχουμε το ίδιο destination, όπως ξέρουμε πέθανε ο Τομάζο Πάντοα Σκιόπα. Τα είχαμε σχολιάσει και όταν ήταν εν ζωή ο άνθρωπος, αλλά τα ΝΕΑ και στη νεκρολογία συνεχίζουν να τον λένε Σιόπα (και στην ηλεκτρονική και στην έντυπη έκδοση που έχει πιο αναλυτικό άρθρο).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2010)

Από προφίλ φίλης φίλου στο Facebook:




Ούτε να φανταστώ δεν μπορώ τι παθαίνουν τα quotations που δεν είναι favorite.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 20, 2010)

Ίσως ήθελε να γράψει ΓΝΕΘΕΙΣ ΕΑΥΤΟΝ (κάποιο μυστικιστικό νόημα θα υπάρχει εδώ, που μου διαφεύγει).


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2010)

Είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα πρωτοτυπία κι αυτή στην όλη τελετή. Να μην απομακρυνόμαστε πολύ κι από την παράδοση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2010)

Αυτό μάλλον δεν είναι καν γκάφα· ήταν και σε προφορικό λόγο. Αλλά ίσως αξίζει να αναφερθεί. Πριν από λίγο, ο Τσίπρας, μιλώντας στη Βουλή για τον προϋπολογισμό, θυμήθηκε τις προβλέψεις περί χαμένης γενιάς που είχε κάνει ο μακαρίτης πια σύμβουλος του πρωθυπουργού, ο Ιταλός Σκιόπα, και ολοκλήρωσε τη φράση του λέγοντας: «...όπως είπε και ο σύμβουλος Σκιόπα πριν _αποδημήσει_.»

Όμως, νομίζω, η φράση πρέπει να λέγεται ολόκληρη, _πριν αποδημήσει εις Κύριον_. Μπορεί ο Τσίπρας να μην ήθελε να κάνει θρησκευτική αναφορά· λογικό. Ίσως θα έπρεπε τότε να χρησιμοποιήσει το λόγιο _εκδημώ_.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 25, 2010)

Μας έχουν φάει οι συμμορίες, χρονιάρες μέρες...


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2010)

Μα καριέρα κι αυτός ο Ντε Νίρο: από τα gangs στα γκανγκς! ;)


----------



## meidei (Dec 25, 2010)

Μη με γελούν τα μάτια μου; Τα gags είναι αυτά;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2010)

Καλημέρα! Ναι, τα gags είναι προφανώς.


----------



## meidei (Dec 25, 2010)

Χίλιες φορές καλύτερα να το άφηναν λατινογραμμένο.

Ας αφήσουμε τα τρομακτικά όμως· καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλες και όλους :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2010)

Στην Καθημερινή του τριημέρου, άρθρο για τα μέρη που επισκέπτονται οι Κινέζοι στην Ευρώπη. 
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_world_2_26/12/2010_426775

Μεταξύ αυτών, η Βόννη λόγω Μπετόβεν και η Τριέστη λόγω Μαρξ. Τριέστη; Η Τεργέστη λεγόταν κι έτσι παλιά (Trieste άλλωστε). Όμως, "λόγω Μαρξ" γιατί; 

Γιατί πρόκειται για την μικρή και ιστορική γερμανική πόλη Trier, γενέτειρα του Μαρξ (και πρωτεύουσα του Μεγαλοκωσταντίνου παλιότερα). Τριρ ή Τρίερ να τη γράψεις, Τρέβιρα αν θες ελληνικά, Τρέβη ακόμα γαλλοπρεπώς, αλλά όχι Τριέστη!


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 25, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!

Αυγούστα Τρεβήρων, αν θέλουμε... ιστορική μεταγραφή. Ειδάλλως προτιμάω τη μεταγραφή Τρίερ, μολονότι δεν αποδίδει με απόλυτη ακρίβεια τη γερμανική προφορά (αλλά ποιά μεταγραφή το πετυχαίνει 100 %;).


----------



## Earion (Dec 26, 2010)

Από το ίδιο αρθράκι και δεύτερο ολίσθημα, δευτερεύον, αλλά ας μην πάει χαμένο:

στο κεντρικό κατάστημα [μιας] συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας υπάρχουν πωλητές που μιλούν μάνταριν.​
Κι επειδή μια φορά δεν είναι ποτέ αρκετή:

το πασίγνωστο ρομάντζο του Ρωμαίου και της Ιουλιέτας λατρεύεται κυριολεκτικά στην Κίνα, όντας ένα από τα πρώτα ξένα έργα που μεταφράστηκαν στα μάνταριν.​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε το Mega την περασμένη Κυριακή, κατά τη ζωντανή μετάδοση της ψυχαγωγικής εκπομπής Money Drop το Σάββατο 27 Νοεμβρίου, ένας λανθασμένος τεχνικός χειρισμός οδήγησε στη μη ορθή γραφή της λέξης “συνωμοσία” – λέξη που αποτελούσε εναλλακτική απάντηση σε ερώτηση σχετική με τη γραμματική.
> Αν και η συγκεκριμένη μη ορθή γραφή της λέξης δεν επηρέασε την επιλογή των διαγωνιζομένων και τελικά δεν είχε καμία επίπτωση στη ροή του παιχνιδιού, η εταιρεία παραγωγής έχει προβλέψει για την διαχείριση πιθανού λάθους την αντικατάσταση της ερώτησης αυτής με μία άλλη – καθώς παρόμοια περίπτωση έχει προκύψει και κατά τη ζωντανή μετάδοση του προγράμματος στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία.
> Έτσι, στην επόμενη ζωντανή μετάδοση του Money Drop οι διαγωνιζόμενες παίχτριες *Βάσω *και *Βίκυ Γαλατά *θα βρεθούν ξανά ζωντανά στο studio για να συνεχίσουν την προσπάθειά τους ακριβώς από το σημείο που είχε προηγηθεί της εν λόγω ερώτησης.
> ​


Φαίνεται ότι το Money Drop έχει τα ίδια προβλήματα και στην άλλη άκρη του Ατλαντικού:

A couple who lost $800,000 on a Fox game show — despite giving the right answer — has been invited back for a second try.
On Monday's episode of new game show *"Million Dollar Money Drop,"* contestants Gabe Okoye and Brittany Mayti bet $800,000 on the question: which product was sold in stores first, the Macintosh computer, the Post-It Note or the Sony Walkman?
The couple quickly dismissed the Macintosh and then debated between the Post-It and the Walkman, with Okoye confident enough that it was the Post-It to risk $800,000 on the answer. The show said he was wrong, but, it turns out, he was right.
Due to a research error, the show's producers had the wrong information on the original date the Post-It was rolled out in stores. The Walkman debuted in 1979, while the Post-It debuted in 1980, the show originally thought. But internet research later revealed that 3M, who had given the show the 1980 date, was mistaken: "the product was originally tested for sale in four cities under the name 'Press 'N Peel' in 1977, sold as 'Post-its' in 1979 when the rollout introduction began and sold nationwide in 1980," the show's executive producer said in a statement.
As a result, the show has invited the couple back for a second chance. The executive producer, Jeff Apploff, released the following statement:Unfortunately, the information our research department originally obtained from 3M regarding when Post-it notes were first sold was incomplete. As a result of new information we have received from 3M, we feel it is only fair to give our contestants, Gabe and Brittany, another shot to play 'Million Dollar Money Drop' even though this question was not the deciding question in their game. We would like to extend our sincere thanks to the viewers who brought this to our attention, and we're thrilled to give Gabe and Brittany the opportunity to return to play the game.​


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2010)

Υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά ανάμεσα στο λάθος με τα Post-It, όπου πήραν λανθασμένη πληροφορία από την 3M, και το να μην μπορείς να χωρίσεις δυο γαϊδάρων άχυρα. Έτσι και χτες κατάφεραν εδώ να δυσκολέψουν τη ζωή τους (βλέπε Σαραντάκο). Από την άλλη, τόσο με την ερώτηση για το Καμερούν όσο και με τις ερωτήσεις στην κόψη του ξυραφιού (79 το ένα, 80 το άλλο), μάλλον με τα νεύρα μας παίζουν παρά με τις γνώσεις μας.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 26, 2010)

Όταν μεταφράζει και υποτιτλίζει το παιδί για τα θελήματα (επεισόδιο 10.723: "Ο μυστηριώδης κύριος Σκοτ Πόλαρ")...

Βραδινό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΪ. Το ρεπορτάζ έχει θέμα την τήξη των πάγων στους πόλους και τις κλιματικές μεταβολές εν γένει. Μιλά κάποιος συμπαθής γενειοφόρος επιστήμονας, μάλλον Βρετανός. Ο υπότιτλος αναφέρει ότι εργάζεται στο "Ινστιτούτο Ερευνών Σκοτ Πόλαρ".
Και ποιος είναι ο μυστηριώδης κύριος "Σκοτ Πόλαρ" ή ό,τι άλλο; Θα σας γελάσω.

Αυτό πάντως ιδρύθηκε και πήρε φυσικά το όνομά του από τον εξερευνητή της Ανταρκτικής Ρόμπερτ Σκοττ. Οπότε έχουμε απλώς μια ωραία περίπτωση συνδυασμού μεταφραστικής γκάφας, έλλειψης εγκυκλοπαιδικής παιδείας και, πρωτίστως, έλλειψης στοιχειώδους ευστροφίας.


----------



## nikosl (Dec 28, 2010)

Συνηθισμένο (και αναμενόμενο) λάθος στη μεταγραφή τουρκικών ονομάτων, ειδικά όταν μεταφράζεις από αγγλικά, οπότε θέλει μια προσοχή. Ο τούρκος πρέσβης στη Ν.Κορέα λέγεται *Erdoğan İşcan*, άρα πρέπει να μεταγραφεί *Ιστζάν* και όχι *Ισκάν*, όπως τον γράφει σήμερα η Ελευθεροτυπία.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2010)

Ρεπορτάζ (Σμαράγδα Αγορογιάννη) στη ΝΕΤ σχετικά με την κατανάλωση αλκοόλ: 
Στην οθόνη βλέπουμε ότι μια μοναδα αλκοόλ είναι 250 *ml *μπύρας ή 125 *ml *κρασιού. 
Τι διαβάζει η κυρία; 250 *μιλιγκράμ *μπύρας και 125 *μιλιγκράμ *κρασιού. 

Κι έτσι, το ποτηράκι του κρασιού ισοδυναμεί με 125 χιλιοστά του γραμμαρίου, όση περίπου ποσότητα περιέχεται σε μια κάψουλα αντιβιοτικού. 

Το εν λόγω ρεπορτάζ προφανώς θα μεταδοθεί και σε επόμενα δελτία, μπορείτε να το δείτε. 
Πόσο δύσκολο είναι επιτέλους να προσέχεις τι ΗΧΟΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ;


----------



## parcalan (Dec 31, 2010)

*Ο "όχλος" της Νάπολης*

Ώρα Ελλάδος 19:00 και με μισό αυτί ακούω τα οικολογικά νέα του Sky, τελευταίο θέμα τα βουνά από σκουπίδια στη Νάπολη που σύμφωνα με τους επιτρόπους της Ε.Ε. οφείλονται μεταξύ άλλων στους διεφθαρμένους τοπικούς άρχοντες και στον "όχλο". Υποθέτω ότι το Αγγλικό δελτίο που σκότωσαν κάτι θα έλεγε για "mob".
Καθημερινή και Σκy είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία, μετά από όσα έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα μού φαίνεται ότι οι "μεταφραστές" τους είναι οι τρίχες που πιάνονται στο σιφόνι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2010)

Στο news.sky.com βλέπω την εξήγηση στο πιάτο. Μια Καμόρα, αποδώ μέχρι απέναντι!

Naples and surrounding areas have had problems with rubbish for years, which have been blamed on corruption, poor management and infiltration by the local mob, known as the Camorra.


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2010)

Πώς το λένε; "Ο κοινός νους είναι το πιο κακομοιρασμένο πράγμα στον κόσμο"; Κάπως έτσι...


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2010)

Αυτό δεν το 'χω δει, απλώς το γράφω...αποτρεπτικά :) : 
digital rectal exam (DRE) ΟΧΙ ψηφιακή εξέταση του ορθού (η IATE το δίνει ψηλάφιση του ορθού)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2010)

Βλέπω ότι σκεφτόσουνα τι θα μας φέρει ο νέος χρόνος...


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Τη _δακτυλική *εξέταση* του πρωκτού_ προτιμώ από την _ψηλάφηση_. Και την _ψηλάφηση_ από την _ψηλάφιση_. And please do not quote me out of context! (Και πώς το λέμε αυτό στα ελληνικά; )


----------



## parcalan (Jan 1, 2011)

Καλή χρονιά, καλή πρωτοχρονιά σε όλους τους συναδέλφους!
Έτσι για να πάει καλά η χρονιά έχω να προτείνω τις εξής πρόσθήκες στη στρατιά των ανύπαρχτων του Σαραντάκου:
1. Τον όχλο της Νάπολης, στη σημερινή εποχή των ασύμμετρων απειλών ποτέ δεν ξέρει κανείς πότε μπορεί να χρειαστούν και άταχτα στρατεύματα.
2. Τον πρίγκηπα Ρήτζεντ (Prince Regent = πρίγκηπας αντιβασιλέας για τους πολλούς, όχι όμως και για τους μεταφραστές της ψηφιακής ΕΡΤ). Από τη σύντομη παρουσίαση της τανίας "The Gypsy and the Gentleman" στο ψηφιακό μενού της DIGEA.


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2011)

Αγαπητέ, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη φροντίδα να εμπλουτιστεί η στρατιά και μ' άλλα στελέχη. Επειδή όμως ο λοχίας υπηρεσίας με ρωτάει, ο πρίγκιπας Ρίτζεντ κατατάχτηκε το 2010 ή το 2011;


----------



## parcalan (Jan 1, 2011)

Φρέσκος, φρεσκότατος ο πρίγκηψ!
σινέ+ 1/1/11, ώρα 16:15: "Ο Βαρώνος και η Τσιγγάνα", αγγλιστί "The Gypsy and the Gentleman" με την αείμνηστη Μελίνα. Στη σύντομη παρουσίαση της ταινίας στο ψηφιακό μενού της Digea, οπότε δεν είμαι σίγουρος πού να αποδώσω τα εύσημα για την εξοχότητά του, στην ΕΡΤ ή στην Digea;
Προσοχή δε στην γραφή: "Ρήτζεντ" για να μην χάσει μούρη ο πρίγκηψ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2011)

parcalan said:


> Στη σύντομη παρουσίαση της ταινίας στο ψηφιακό μενού της Digea, οπότε δεν είμαι σίγουρος πού να αποδώσω τα εύσημα για την εξοχότητά του, στην ΕΡΤ ή στην Digea;


Μάλλον τα εύσημα ανήκουν στον "γιο του καφετζή" που γράφει τις παρουσιάσεις των ταινιών στην ΕΡΤ. Πιστεύω ότι η Digea πρέπει να παίρνει όλες τις πληροφορίες από τα κανάλια. Και επειδή ο όρος "γιος του καφετζή" μπορεί να μην είναι γνωστός σε όλους, πρέπει να διευκρινίσουμε ότι είναι όλοι οι κάτοχοι πτυχίων γλωσσομάθειας που χρησιμοποιούνται από τους εργοδότες τους αντί για τους αχρείαστους μεταφραστές.

Πρέπει να ξέρουμε όμως αν ο όρος αποδόθηκε σωστά ΜΕΣΑ στην ταινία. Γιατί αν το λάθος ξεκίνησε από τους υποτίτλους, ξέρουμε ποιος είναι ο ένοχος...


----------



## parcalan (Jan 1, 2011)

> Πρέπει να ξέρουμε όμως αν ο όρος αποδόθηκε σωστά ΜΕΣΑ στην ταινία. Γιατί αν το λάθος ξεκίνησε από τους υποτίτλους, ξέρουμε ποιος είναι ο ένοχος...



Λυπάμαι, αλλά την ταινία δεν την είδα, απλά έριχνα μια ματιά στο πρόγραμμα.
Πάντως στο online πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ τα ίδια λέει:
http://tvradio.ert.gr/details.asp?pid=3245018&chid=5

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο πρίγκηπας αντιβασιλέας στον οποίο γίνεται αναφορά είναι ο Γεώργιος ο Δ' της Αγγλίας - υπόδειγμα ντιντή, και αρχηγός σχολής ντιντίδων, βλέπε και Μπο Μπρούμελ - που εκτελούσε χρέη αντιβασιλέα στο πόδι του πατέρα του Γεωργίου Γ' ενώ αυτός έπασχε από ψυχικό νόσημα, εικάζεται σαν συνέπεια πορφύρας. Από τα αισχρότερα παραδείγματα του Γερμανοαγγλικού οίκου των Μπάτενμπεργκ-Μαουντμπάτεν-Γουίντσορ που καταδυνάστευσε τον κόσμο τους τελευταίους δυο και αιώνες. Ψυχικά νοσήματα, πορφύρα, αιμορροφιλία, πάσα νόσος και πάσα μαλακία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2011)

Από ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους, που γενικά ήταν καλοί, αν εξαιρέσουμε την τρικυμία στα σημεία στίξεως:

Diamonds, brilliant cut... = διαμάντια υπέροχης κοπής.

Αν ο μεταφραστής ήταν γυναίκα, και μάλιστα κάποιας ηλικίας, αποκλείεται να μην είχε αναγνωρίσει σ' αυτή τη φράση τα "μπριγιάν".


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2011)

«...θήλασε το στήθος ασθενούς του προκειμένου να εξάγει διάγνωση...»

Διάλεξα την παραπάνω διατύπωση από καμιά εκατοστή ευρήματα για την ίδια είδηση, όλα με το «να εξάγει διάγνωση». Εκατό τουλάχιστον μηχανικοί αντιγραφείς του διαδικτύου και κανένας δεν σκέφτηκε να το διορθώσει, να το κάνει «εξαγάγει» ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, «να βγάλει διάγνωση», όπως το έχουν πολλοί άλλοι αντιγραφείς. Δεν θα σχολιάσω το ότι οι περισσότεροι έκαναν «θήλαζε» το sucked. Αυτός ο παντέρμος ο past tense δεν θέλει μηχανικούς μεταφραστές, θέλει και νιονιό. Πουθενά δεν λέει η είδηση ότι πήγαινε κάθε τόσο η κοπέλα για εξέταση μαστού και αυτός κάθε φορά τη θήλαζε (αν και η ιδέα είναι καλή για ταινία — αυτός κάνει την παρανομία του, γιατί έτσι τη βρίσκει, αυτή κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι παράνομο, γιατί κι αυτή έτσι τη βρίσκει...). Αυτό που θα σχολιάσω (γιατί εντέλει και το «εξάγω» ανήκει στα γνωστά αμαρτήματα και ημαρτημένα) είναι το «στήθος ασθενούς». Πώς καταλαβαίνει κανείς από το παραπάνω ότι δεν είναι άντρας ο ασθενής; 

(Αν είναι να σχολιάσουμε ανωμαλία, να το ανωμαλέψουμε με τα όλα του!  Πάντως, άλλοι γράφουν «θήλασε μια ασθενή του», «θήλασε το στήθος μιας ασθενούς του», «θήλασε το στήθος 21χρονης ασθενούς του».)

Μια πηγή της είδησης στα αγγλικά: http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/news/2011/01/supreme_court_fines_nipple-sucking_doctor_2266348.html


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2011)

Εδώ που τα λέμε κι εγώ διαβαζοντας το στηθος ασθενούς σκέφτηκα ότι ο ασθενής ήταν κάπως έτσι


----------



## Irini (Jan 8, 2011)

Είπα να διαβάσω την Ελευθεροτυπία μου (online πάντα εδώ που βρίσκομαι) μετά τον μεσημεριανό υπνάκο και πέφτω σ' αυτό:



> Απτεται στο νέο πρόεδρο της Βουλής, τον Ρεπουμπλικανό Τζον Μπένερ, να μετουσιώσει σε συγκεκριμένα μέτρα ακόμη και τις ιδέες που η πλειοψηφία προτείνει να προωθήσει



Το γενικότερο "άουτς" για "τις ιδέες που η πλειοψηφία" κλπ άργησε. Αυτό το "Άπτεται" μαζί με το "στο" ως κερασάκι στην τούρτα δεν βοηθάει τον εγκέφαλο να ξυπνήσει ομαλά.

Για τους γνώστες ιταλικών παραθέτω το πρωτότυπο:


> Spetta al nuovo speaker della Camera, il repubblicano John Boehner, tradurre in provvedimenti concreti anche le idee che la maggioranza si propone di portare avanti


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2011)

Πώς το λέμε εκείνο το ρήμα που θυμίζει αφή; Να είναι _επαφίεται_; Όχι, όχι — _άπτεται_.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 8, 2011)

Αχ... πού πήγαν και τα διάφορα απόκειται/ εναπόκειται στην περίπτωση που συζητάμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2011)

Από τα σημερινά ΝΕΑ:*Τρεις πρότυπες γειτονιές *​*1 **BedZed. *​Η πράσινη γειτονιά του Λονδίνου χτίστηκε την περίοδο 2000-2002 *σε µια έκταση **1.405 τετραγωνικών µέτρων. Αποτελείται από 99 σπίτια* και οι κάτοικοί της χρησιµοποιούν εναλλακτικούς τρόπους µετακίνησης. Μοιράζονται αυτοκίνητα ή οδηγούν ηλεκτρικά οχήµατα. Η απόσταση που καλύπτουν κάθε χρόνο οι κάτοικοι της γειτονιάς µε τα οχήµατά τους είναι κατά 65% µικρότερη σε σχέση µε τους κατοίκους του Λονδίνου.​Ας μου εξηγήσει τώρα ο δημοσιογράφος/μεταφραστής της είδησης πώς γίνεται να χτίσεις 99 σπίτια σε λιγότερο από ενάμισι στρέμμα, και να το ονομάζεις γειτονιά και όχι πολυκατοικία με 99 διαμερίσματα.

Τι λέει στη wikipedia;
*T**he 99 homes, **and 1,405 square metres of work space* were built in 2000–2002. 

Ή σε άλλο σημείο:
OK, so it may resemble a chicken farm on the surface, but it’s a monumental achievement in sustainability. Completed in Wallington, South London in 2002, BedZED consists of *100 homes, and 15,000 s.f. of work space.

 *





Και η μπροσούρα που δείχνει ότι προφανώς υπάρχουν και γραφεία εκτός από κατοικίες στο συγκρότημα. Αυτό είναι το workspace. 

Αλλά για να τα βρεις όλα αυτά, κάνοντας μια πεντάλεπτη έρευνα στο γκουγκλ, πρέπει πρώτα να σκεφτείς ότι είναι αδύνατο να χτίσεις 99 σπίτια σε ενάμισι στρέμμα γης.


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> ...πρώτα να σκεφτείς ότι είναι αδύνατο να χτίσεις 99 σπίτια σε ενάμισι στρέμμα γης.



Δεν έχεις δει κάτι διαμερίσματα που νοικιάζονται στο κεντρικό Λονδίνο 

Ναι, είμαι εκτός θεματος, αλλά ήταν δελεαστικό


----------



## danae (Jan 8, 2011)

Από τη ΝΕΤ, με αφορμή το χτίσιμο του μην-το-χαρακτηρίσω-"διαχωριστικού" στον Έβρο, ένας politically incorrect πλεονασμός που εκφράζει με σαφήνεια πολιτική στάση: _παράνομοι λαθρομετανάστες_. Εδώ η λέξη _λαθρομετανάστης _και η έκφραση _παράνομος μετανάστης_ έχουν διορθωθεί από τον ΟΗΕ σε _παράτυπος μετανάστης_, η ΝΕΤ επιμένει φτιάχνοντας μια άκρως μισαλλόδοξη σύμφραση στη λεζάντα σχετικής είδησης.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δεν έχεις δει κάτι διαμερίσματα που νοικιάζονται στο κεντρικό Λονδίνο


Μα γι' αυτό είπα "πολυκατοικία με 99 διαμερίσματα".


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μα γι' αυτό είπα "πολυκατοικία με 99 διαμερίσματα".



OK, διορθώνω: Δεν έχεις δει κάτι μονοκατοικίες στο Λονδίνο...

Προφανώς ανήκω στη γενιά για την οποία όλα τα σπίτια είναι διαμερίσματα, δεν υπάρχουν άλλες επιλογές


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Ίσως ήθελε να γράψει ΓΝΕΘΕΙΣ ΕΑΥΤΟΝ (κάποιο μυστικιστικό νόημα θα υπάρχει εδώ, που μου διαφεύγει).


Η Λεξιλογία έχει όλες τις απαντήσεις — πριν από σας, για σας! http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=81492&postcount=572


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Λυριτζή, η λέξη "εποχούμενος" σημαίνει αυτός που πηγαίνει με δίκυκλο στη δουλειά του. Σχολιάζοντας το πήξιμο στους δρόμους και το γεγονός ότι μόνο οι δικυκλιστές δείχνουν να κινούνται, είπε: "Τέτοιες ώρες οι εποχούμενοι παίρνουν την εκδίκησή τους".


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε να ενταχθεί στη Στρατιά των Ανύπαρχτων, πάντως «Βίσκοντ Λεβερχιούλμ» έγινε ο υποκόμης Λίβερχιουμ (ο βιομήχανος και φιλάνθρωπος Γουίλιαμ Λίβερ, για τον οποίο ειδικά δημιουργήθηκε αυτός ο τίτλος). Ο υποκόμης είναι Viscount στα αγγλικά, προφέρεται [βάικαουντ] και γράφεται με κεφαλαίο για να μπερδεύει τον κόσμο. Και με την ευκαιρία, οι Count μεταφράζονται «κόμης» —εκτός από τον Κάουντ Μπέισι— και οι Duke «δούκας» — εκτός από τον Ντιουκ Έλινγκτον.


----------



## nikosl (Jan 17, 2011)

Το λάθος συμβαίνει συχνά σε αραβικά ονόματα από χώρες πρώην γαλλικές αποικίες. Ο πρώην πρωθυπουργός της Τυνησίας που ανέλαβε για λίγες μέρες καθήκοντα προέδρου όταν ο Μπεν Αλί έφυγε ιπτάμενος λέγεται *Γανούσι*. Τα ΝΕΑ σήμερα τον γράφουν *Γανούτσι*. Ο λόγος είναι ότι η γαλλική μεταγραφή του παχέος σίγμα είναι "ch" και έτσι γράφεται διεθνώς *Ghannouchi*. Αν μεταγράφαμε αγγλικά θα γράφαμε *Ghannoushi*.

Η Ελευθεροτυπία (σελ. 12) πετυχαίνει σωστά τον Γανούσι αλλά παραδόξως γράφει *Σανούσι*, τον ηγέτη του ισλαμιστικού κινήματος της χώρας. Η πλάκα είναι ότι οι δύο πολιτικοί έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο επώνυμο. Όμως ο δεύτερος μένει στο Λονδίνο και άρα έχει προτιμήσει την αγγλική μεταγραφή Ghannoushi.

Στην αναφορά της Ελευθεροτυπίας γίνεται και ένα ακόμη μπέρδεμα. Γράφει: "Δεν έχουν κληθεί το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Εργατών του Χάμα Χαμάμι και το ισλαμικό του Ενάχντα Ρασίντ Σανούσι". Ομως το Ενάχντα δεν είναι τμήμα του ονόματος του ανθρώπου, αλλά όνομα του κόμματος. Αλ-νάχντα σημαίνει αναγέννηση. Η γραφή Ενάχντα πάει να αποδώσει πιο πολύ την προφορά στην περιοχή.


----------



## nikosl (Jan 17, 2011)

Ο Χόντος δεν είναι ό,τι κι ό,τι. Είναι ότι κι ότι. Τέλος πάντως, επελέξτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2011)

Και βάλτε τα στην oversi*s*e τσάντα σας....


----------



## Elsa (Jan 17, 2011)

Εμένα με τρώει η αγωνία τι είναι αυτά τα _hot h..s_ που κρύβονται πίσω από το 70%! 
(καλά, η _"it τσάντα", _παριστάνω πως καταλαβαίνω τι είναι για να μη ρωτήσω και γίνω ρεζίλι...)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2011)

Ντισκλέιμερ: τα παρακάτω προέρχονται από τις τριμηνιαίες επισκέψεις μου στο κομμωτήριο, οπότε με επιφύλαξη 
Αυτό το _it [Insert any word]_ είναι στο πλαίσιο της μόδας που ακολουθούν οι «συντάκτες» των περιοδικών lifestyle, που κάθε δυο ελληνικές λέξεις πετάνε μια αγγλική (συχνά, με αστεία αποτελέσματα). Συνήθως αναφέρεται σε κάτι που (αν δεν είναι άνθρωπος), για κάποιο λόγο είναι τόσο ωραίο και τόσο πολύ θα σου προσδιορίσει την προσωπικότητα και θα δείξει ότι κάτι είσαι, ώστε πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το πάρεις, ακόμα κι αν είναι τσάντα και κοστίζει μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ (βρε [Insert curse word], που θα δουλεύω εγώ να κάνω πλούσιο το Χόντο!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2011)

Αυτό που μου έχει κάνει επίσης εντύπωση στις ραδιοφωνικές διαφημίσεις του Χόντου είναι ότι βάζουν μια μάλλον "τυχαία" φωνή να διαβάζει τα κείμενα και να προφέρει με τρόπο που σου τρυπάει τα αφτιά τα διάφορα "nt" και "mp" που συναντάει στις λέξεις.


----------



## Irini (Jan 17, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Εμένα με τρώει η αγωνία τι είναι αυτά τα _hot h..s_ που κρύβονται πίσω από το 70%!
> (καλά, η _"it τσάντα", _παριστάνω πως καταλαβαίνω τι είναι για να μη ρωτήσω και γίνω ρεζίλι...)




Hot shoes είναι (τσέκαρα την αρχική σελίδα του Χόντου  Δεν πάω καλά). Το 'ξερα πάντως ότι δεν είναι hoes (το μόνο που μου 'ρχοταν στο μυαλό).  

It bag


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και με την ευκαιρία, οι Count μεταφράζονται «κόμης» —εκτός από τον Κάουντ Μπέισι— και οι Duke «δούκας» — εκτός από τον Ντιουκ Έλινγκτον.


Και τους Ντιουκς της ομώνυμης τηλεοπτικής σειράς.


----------



## parcalan (Jan 18, 2011)

Μια και είμαστε στους κόμητες και στους δούκες:
Την περασμένη Κυριακή έβλεπα στον SKY το Top Gear και γέλαγα ιδιαίτερα με τα καμώματα του Κλάρκσον και τις επιδόσεις των οχημάτων του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού, όντας και ο ίδιος κάτοχος Lada Samara εικοσαετίας, κάποια στιγμή παρουσίαζαν το Μασκβίτς και έλεγαν ότι στην Αγγλία παρουσιάστηκε στην αυλή ενός κόμητα, αλληθώρησα λίγο μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι εννοούσαν την αίθουσα εκθέσεων του Εarls Court.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Το αναφέρω εδώ, αλλά μόνο ως ερέθισμα για να συγκεντρώσουμε ίσως επιτέλους σε ένα σημείο τις διάσπαρτες συζητήσεις για το ad hoc. Από τον σημερινό Μανδραβέλη:

_Το BBC από την άλλη πλευρά εξέδωσε το 2005 μία εγκύκλιο προς όλα τα στελέχη και δημοσιογράφους του οργανισμού, με την οποία γνωστοποιεί ότι θα κρίνεται κατ’ αποκοπή αν τα μεγάλα γεγονότα θα μεταδίδονται σε ζωντανή μετάδοση._

Δεν φωνάζει;


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το αναφέρω εδώ, αλλά μόνο ως ερέθισμα για να συγκεντρώσουμε ίσως επιτέλους σε ένα σημείο τις διάσπαρτες συζητήσεις για το ad hoc. Από τον σημερινό Μανδραβέλη:
> 
> _Το BBC από την άλλη πλευρά εξέδωσε το 2005 μία εγκύκλιο προς όλα τα στελέχη και δημοσιογράφους του οργανισμού, με την οποία γνωστοποιεί ότι θα κρίνεται κατ’ αποκοπή αν τα μεγάλα γεγονότα θα μεταδίδονται σε ζωντανή μετάδοση._
> 
> Δεν φωνάζει;



Τι να πω τώρα; Να ουρλιάξω;:) Επίσης τα "μεγάλα γεγονότα" του Π.Μ., υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι οι "εκδηλώσεις μείζονος σημασίας για την κοινωνία", κατά την οδηγία 97/36/ΕΚ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πριν από ενάμιση περίπου χρόνο, σ' ένα άλλο φόρουμ, η Alexandra έγραφε: Καθημερινά βλέπουμε διαστρέβλωση χημικών όρων από υιοθέτηση του ξένου ονόματος, π.χ. λένε "σόδιο" και εννοούν νάτριο (sodium) ή λένε "ποτάσσιο" και εννοούν κάλιο (potassium). Δεν είχε εντοπίσει και την απλογράφηση: *ποτάσιο.
> 
> Να λοιπόν που στα Νέα κάποιος μεταφραστής (δανεικός λόγω διακοπών από το in.gr;) ανακάλυψε στο έδαφος του Άρη «στοιχεία από μαγνήσιο, σόδιο, ποτάσιο και άλλα».
> 
> Βεβαίως, το εύρημα καταχωρήθηκε ήδη στο Γενικό Χημείο της Νομανσλάνδης.



Καιρό είχαμε να δούμε *σόδια, να ένα σημερινό (με αφορμή την αδυναμία παρασκευής του φονικού διαλύματος για εκτελέσεις κρατουμένων στιις ΗΠΑ) --εδώ, στην Καθημερινή:

Η εταιρεία Hospira Inc από το Λέικ Φόρεστ του Ιλινόις, τονίζει πως ουδέποτε «περιόρισε» τη χρήση του προϊόντος της, του πενταθειούχου σοδίου, στην εκτέλεση της εσχάτης των ποινών.​
Βέβαια, ολόκληρο το κείμενο έρχεται ίσως ατόφιο από το ΑΠΕ --αλλά ας πρόσεχαν...

Edit: Τελικά, είμαι άδικος. 53 σημερινά ευρήματα στο Νέτι, όλα προφανώς από την ίδια πηγή...


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Edit: Τελικά, είμαι άδικος. 53 σημερινά ευρήματα στο Νέτι, όλα προφανώς από την ίδια πηγή...


Μπα, η Καθημερινή είναι άτυχη που έχει την τύχη να τη διαβάζουμε. Αν διαβάζαμε κάποιες άλλες ιστοσελίδες, μπορεί να ήταν και τριπλάσιο τούτο το νήμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2011)

Επειδή οι μεταξωτές χημικές ενώσεις χρειάζονται επιδέξιους κ... για να μεταφραστούν, το *πενταθειούχο σόδιο* δεν έχει μόνο ένα λάθος, έχει δύο λάθη: Μιλάμε για το *sodium pentothal*, που μεταφράζεται *νατριούχος θειοπεντόνη/θειοπεντάλη* ή *πεντοθαλικό νάτριο*. **Πενταθειούχο *νάτριο (ή σόδιο) θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει μόνο στη φαντασία του δημοσιογράφου/μεταφραστή.

Προσθήκη: Το περί επιδέξιων κ... απευθύνεται στον διαπράξαντα τη μετάφραση, όχι στους αγαπητούς συν-Λεξιλόγους που τη σχολιάζουν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2011)

*_εμπλέχθηκε_ 

Αριστουργηματικός τύπος, αντί για _μπλέχτηκε_ ή _ενεπλάκη_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2011)

Στο _Top Gear_ τής Κυριακής (ήταν επανάληψη, κι ας μας φλομώνει ο Σκάι στη διαφήμιση ότι και καλά είναι «Πρώτη Προβολή» —πρόκειται για το ίδιο επεισόδιο, για το 12/7, με το misheard _invincible_—, αλλά αυτήν τη φορά το είδα μέχρι το τέλος) είχε και άλλο λάθος: Δύο φορές αναφέρεται κατά τη διάρκεια της εκπομπής ότι το υδρογόνο είναι «the most _abundant_ (άφθονο) element in space», και τις δύο οι υπότλιτλοι αναφέρουν ότι είναι «το πιο παραμελημένο» (_abandoned_!). Μα καλά, από ακοής τούς βγάζουν τους υπότιτλους; Ή υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θέλουν να αποκαλούνται επαγγελματίες και δεν μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν το invincible από το invisible και το abundant από το abandoned; Και εντάξει, τη διαφορά στη γραφή δεν τη διέκριναν, το ότι δεν βγαίνει το παραμικρό λογικό νόημα, δεν τους έκανε εντύπωση; Πού, δηλαδή, να είχαν και ομόγραφα!


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2011)

Το εξ ακοής δεν είναι και πολύ σπάνιο, ιδίως στα ελληνικά κανάλια. Ακόμη και να υπάρχει κείμενο με τους διαλόγους, μερικές φορές δεν βοηθάει καθόλου. Προχτές βρήκα δυο-τρεις τέτοιου είδους παρανοήσεις στο αγγλικό "σενάριο" που προερχόταν από ειδικευμένη σ' αυτή τη δουλειά ξένη εταιρεία (ειδικευμένη η εταιρεία, κάποιος ειδικευόμενος πρέπει να έκανε το συγκεκριμένο όμως). Δικαιολογώ το στιγμιαίο στραβοπάτημα του αυτιού, του ματιού, του μυαλού, Ζαζ, αλλά αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ είναι πώς και δεν χτυπάει το καμπανάκι της λογικής, όταν βλέπεις ότι σ' αυτό που γράφεις κάτι δεν πάει καλά. 
Εκτός αν το ξεπετάς χωρίς να το ξαναδείς, μηχανικά, επαγγελματικά...


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 25, 2011)

Πριν μερικές μέρες σε ντοκιμαντέρ του Discovery Channel: "...η κατάσταση ήταν υγρή...".
Λίγο ρευστή μου φαίνεται η μετάφραση.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 25, 2011)

Tapioco said:


> Πριν μερικές μέρες σε ντοκιμαντέρ του Discovery Channel: "...η κατάσταση ήταν υγρή...".



Καλά που δεν συμπλήρωσε "και πρόθυμη" γιατί θα πήγαινε αλλού το θέμα...


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2011)

Από τα Επίκαιρα online:

Από την άλλη πλευρά η αιγυπτιακή αντιπολίτευση φαίνεται διχασμένη. Ο βραβευμένος με Νόμπελ Μοχάμεντ Ελ-Μπαραντέι κάλεσε τους Αιγύπτιους να συμμετέχουν ενώ ο Μουσλίμ Μπράδεργουντ που εκπροσωπεί τη μείζονα αντιπολίτευση, μίλησε με αμφισημία.

Μπλε, και κόκκινο εντός του μπλε...


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2011)

Costas said:


> Από τα Επίκαιρα online:
> 
> Από την άλλη πλευρά η αιγυπτιακή αντιπολίτευση φαίνεται διχασμένη. Ο βραβευμένος με Νόμπελ Μοχάμεντ Ελ-Μπαραντέι κάλεσε τους Αιγύπτιους να συμμετέχουν ενώ ο Μουσλίμ Μπράδεργουντ που εκπροσωπεί τη μείζονα αντιπολίτευση, μίλησε με αμφισημία.
> 
> Μπλε, και κόκκινο εντός του μπλε...


 
Μπράβο, Κώστα! Βρήκαμε το αντίπαλο δέος της κυβέρνησης της Νομανσλάνδης! 
Συμβούλιο του Ντιν, πες αλεύρι, ο Μουσλίμ Μπράδεργουντ ιμπν Άρσον σε γυρεύει...


----------



## nikosl (Jan 25, 2011)

πωπώ.... απ'τα καλύτερα.



Costas said:


> Από τα Επίκαιρα online:
> 
> Από την άλλη πλευρά η αιγυπτιακή αντιπολίτευση φαίνεται διχασμένη. Ο βραβευμένος με Νόμπελ Μοχάμεντ Ελ-Μπαραντέι κάλεσε τους Αιγύπτιους να συμμετέχουν ενώ ο Μουσλίμ Μπράδεργουντ που εκπροσωπεί τη μείζονα αντιπολίτευση, μίλησε με αμφισημία.
> 
> Μπλε, και κόκκινο εντός του μπλε...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 26, 2011)

Οι βασικές αξίες από τις οποίες εμφορείται ο ΟΣΕ είναι η *Συνέπεια*, η *Εντιμότητα*, η *Αξιοκρατία*, η *Ακεραιότητα*, η *Διαφάνεια*, η *Αξιοπιστία* και η *Ποιότητα*.

The main values by which OSE is animated are the *Consequence*, the *Honesty*, the *Meritocracy*, the *Integrity*, the *Transparence* and the *Quality*.

Μας έπεσε και μια στο δρόμο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 26, 2011)

Και αυτά τα άρθρα (the Honesty και δεν συμμαζεύεται) δεν ήξεραν ότι δεν στέκουν;


----------



## Philip (Jan 26, 2011)

Από το Hellenic Navy.gr

_The history of the Hellenic Navy does not have a concrete point of beginning.Its roots are lost in the depths of centuries of the history of mankind. In a geographical area of which any part is no more than 150 km.away from the sea, the Greeks developed from the Prehistoric Age societies which were coastal in their majority. There, they learned to exploit the marine resources and loved the sea. Automatically, the need for protecting and further spreading the cultures that they had developed was created, having as a result the progressive development of the first organised units of the Hellenic Navy.
_
_The Trojan War, an expedition that is lost in the mist of fable of Iliad and Odyssey, was the first Pan-Hellenic naval expedition. Noteworthy that the camp of Aghaion was made from Greek boats pulled in the land. After the *distraction* of Troy and the end of the war which lasted for ten years, the adventures of the return of the fearless seamen-heroes back in their home grounds began._

Μήπως εννοεί την Ωραία Ελένη της Τροίας; (never mind all the rest!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2011)

Από το ΒΗΜΑ online. 
Πάντως μέσα στο άρθρο οι περιοχές είναι "πληγείσες" και όχι "πληγέντες". Μήπως, λόγω αμφιβολιών, έβαλε και τα δύο, για να πέσει μέσα κατά 50%;


----------



## sunshine (Feb 1, 2011)

Χτες, στην ταινία "Dark Water" στη ΝΕΤ.

Διαβάζει η μαμά στην κόρη της παραμύθι:

_Beautiful Rapunzel..._
"Όμορφε Ραμπάνζελ..."


----------



## skipper (Feb 1, 2011)

Από τη στήλη του Στέφανου Κασιμάτη στην σημερινή "Καθημερινή":

Pelegrinis at large

Εκτός από την ψυχική γαλήνη του πρύτανη, η πρόσφατη κατάληψη στη Νομική Σχολή υποψιάζομαι ότι τάραξε και τη διαφημιστική καμπάνια της δουλειάς του στο θέατρο. Το λέω, διότι, ενώ ακόμη δεν είχε δοθεί λύση στο θέμα των μεταναστών που είχαν εισβάλει στο πανεπιστήμιο, στις εφημερίδες εστάλη δισέλιδο κείμενο, όπου αναγγέλλονται οι παραστάσεις των τριών έργων που έγραψε ο πρύτανης και στα οποία πρωταγωνιστεί: «Κίργκεγκορ Unleasted», «Νίτσε Unleasted» και «Σοπενάουερ Unleasted». (Αν νομίζατε ότι οι άλλοι τη γλίτωσαν, σας πληροφορώ ότι ακολουθούν ο Καρτέσιος, ο Χιουμ και ο Καντ...) Δεν θέλω να το πιστέψω, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι την πλήρωσε και η αγγλική γλώσσα, διότι η περίεργη λέξη «unleasted», που χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη επτά φορές στο κείμενο με τη μορφή αυτή, δεν σημαίνει τίποτε. Μάλλον ο πρύτανης ήθελε να πει «unleashed» -που σημαίνει λυτός, αμολημένος- και με το οποίο θα έβγαζαν νόημα οι τίτλοι των έργων του...


----------



## Themis (Feb 1, 2011)

Μήπως ήθελε να πει unlisted, δηλαδή μη εισέτι εισηγμένος στο χρηματιστήριο;


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 1, 2011)

Πάντως μία ανακοίνωση κάνει λόγο για unleashed.

Εμένα πιο πολύ με προβληματίζει το Κίργκεγκωρ/ Κίργκεγκορ. Εγώ *Κίρκεγκορ* τον ήξερα, Κίρκεγκορ τον έλεγε και ένας Δανός φίλος μου (καθ' όλα αρμόδιος όντας συμπατριώτης του φιλοσόφου). 

Ενδεικτικά, Κίργκεγκωρ τον έχει το Παπυράκι, Κίρκεγκορ η Δομή.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2011)

Themis said:


> Μήπως ήθελε να πει unlisted, δηλαδή μη εισέτι εισηγμένος στο χρηματιστήριο;


 
Kierkegaard down 0.25%, Schopenhauer up 3%, Nietschze stable, Descartes, Hume and Kant awaiting their turn...


----------



## nikosl (Feb 1, 2011)

Το ξέρω ότι είμαι κολλημένος με την μπάλα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε:

Η Κίττυ Ξενάκη στα Νέα σήμερα, κάνει μια αναδρομή στη δράση των Αδελφών Μουσουλμάνων.

Προσπερνάω το
_"σκότωσαν τον αιγύπτιο πρωθυπουργό *αλ-Νοκράτσι*"._
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τον *Νοκράσι *τον έκανε *Νοκράτσι*. Ισως τυπογραφικό.

Όμως στα (κατά Σαραντάκο) μουστάκια είμαι αλλεργικός:
_"αντιτείνει µιλώντας στο Reuters *ο αναλυτής* Ζαϊνέµπ αλ-Ασαµ"_
και παρακάτω _
«Το πιθανότερο σενάριο για τις επόµενες ηµέρες είναι πως θα δούµε κλιµάκωση των κινητοποιήσεων», λέει *ο Ζαϊνέµπ* αλ-Ασαµ_.

Είναι *η* Ζαϊνέμπ (Ζάιναμπ θα έγραφα εγώ). Το όνομα είναι πάντα γυναικείο, και θα έπρεπε να είναι γνωστό ως όνομα της εγγονής του Μωάμεθ, αλλά και γιατί η τούρκικη μορφή του Ζεϊνέπ, απαντάται και στην Ελλάδα -στην τούρκικη μειονότητα, όπως και στα τούρκικα σίριαλ.

Όμως, και το news.yahoo κάνει το ίδιο λάθος:
_London-based Exclusive Analysis analyst Zaineb Al-Assam said *he *doubted Mubarak would last a month in power and that the Muslim Brotherhood_

Και για όποιον αμφιβάλλει ότι η Ζάιναμπ αλ-Άσαμ δεν έχει μουστάκι, ένα βίντεο


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2011)

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τον Νοκράσι τον έκανε Νοκράτσι. Ισως τυπογραφικό.


Μάλλον μπέρδεμα μεταξύ γαλλικών και αγγλικών πηγών. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που στο περισπούδαστο σύγγραμμα καθηγητή στο ΤΞΜΔ (και νυν αλλού) γινόταν λόγος για τον Sheykh αλ-Τάδε και λίγο πιο κάτω, στην ίδια σελίδα, για τον Cheikh ελ-Δείνα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2011)

(για να μην πει κανείς ότι πετάω λάσπη κι όπου πιάσει :) διευκρινίζω ότι μιλώ για τον πολύ Ι. Θ. Μάζη)


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Ενδεικτικά, Κίργκεγκωρ τον έχει το Παπυράκι, Κίρκεγκορ η Δομή.


Προσοχή στα -_κ_-, -_γκ_-. Τόσο η ανακοίνωση στο in.gr όσο και το Παπυράκι (και ο μπαμπάς Πάπυρος) έχουν σωστά τα _κ/γκ_ τους: _Κίρκεγκωρ_. Το -_ω_- μπαίνει για το μακρόν του πράγματος — δύο -_aa_- είναι αυτά, κάπως πρέπει να τα καταλάβουμε. Και τέλος πάντων, έτσι τον μετέγραφαν μέχρι την απλοποίηση. 

Και για το _unleashed_, δύσκολο μού φαίνεται να του ξέφυγε του Πελεγρίνη. Εδώ παίζει στα δάχτυλα / στη σκηνή κοτζάμ Κίρκεγκορ, στο _unleashed_ θα κολλούσε;


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2011)

nikosl said:


> Όμως στα (κατά Σαραντάκο) μουστάκια είμαι αλλεργικός:



Ναι, δεν της πάνε τα μουστάκια της Λονδρέζας.

Τέλειωσα μια δουλειά με πάρα πολλά ονόματα, αρκετά απ' αυτά άγνωστα σε μένα. Και ήμουν κρεμασμένος πάνω από το Γκουγκλ να βρίσκω βιογραφικά. Η Έλιοτ μάς λέει ότι, όταν δεν μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς ούτε το _George_, πρέπει να είσαι ψυλλιασμένος για όλα!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 1, 2011)

skipper said:


> Από τη στήλη του Στέφανου Κασιμάτη στην σημερινή "Καθημερινή":
> 
> Pelegrinis at large
> 
> Εκτός από την ψυχική γαλήνη του πρύτανη, η πρόσφατη κατάληψη στη Νομική Σχολή υποψιάζομαι ότι τάραξε και τη διαφημιστική καμπάνια της δουλειάς του στο θέατρο. Το λέω, διότι, ενώ ακόμη δεν είχε δοθεί λύση στο θέμα των μεταναστών που είχαν εισβάλει στο πανεπιστήμιο, στις εφημερίδες εστάλη δισέλιδο κείμενο, όπου αναγγέλλονται οι παραστάσεις των τριών έργων που έγραψε ο πρύτανης και στα οποία πρωταγωνιστεί: «Κίργκεγκορ Unleasted», «Νίτσε Unleasted» και «Σοπενάουερ Unleasted». (Αν νομίζατε ότι οι άλλοι τη γλίτωσαν, σας πληροφορώ ότι ακολουθούν ο Καρτέσιος, ο Χιουμ και ο Καντ...) Δεν θέλω να το πιστέψω, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι την πλήρωσε και η αγγλική γλώσσα, διότι η περίεργη λέξη «unleasted», που χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη επτά φορές στο κείμενο με τη μορφή αυτή, δεν σημαίνει τίποτε. Μάλλον ο πρύτανης ήθελε να πει «unleashed» -που σημαίνει λυτός, αμολημένος- και με το οποίο θα έβγαζαν νόημα οι τίτλοι των έργων του...



Pelegrinis unleashed! Είχα την ατυχία να τον δω ...επί το έργον (που είχε γράψει ο ίδιος και πρωταγωνιστούσε, με περισσή αναίδεια) πρόπερσι θαρρώ. Παρίστανε τον έρημο τον Νίτσε.  Τραυματική εμπειρία! Ευτυχώς, είχε διάλειμμα


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2011)

Στο Γκουγκλ:
πλημμυρών 506.000
πλημμύρων 56.500


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 4, 2011)

Και μετά σου λένε πως στο Google δεν έχουν σημασία οι τόνοι:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2011)

Δεν το πιάνω...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2011)

Αναρωτιέται το γκουγκλ μήπως εννοούσες τη λάθος γραφή (_εισητήρια_), αλλά κατά κανόνα οι προτάσεις του είναι στην κατεύθυνση της διόρθωσης (όχι όμως εδώ).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2011)

Στη σημερινή εκπομπή τής ΕΤ3 _Μαγικός κόσμος_ ο όρος _σπηλαίωση_ (_cavitation_) αποδόθηκε _κοιλότητα_.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 5, 2011)

Και το*συμφέρων*για επιδόρπιο.


----------



## nikosl (Feb 5, 2011)

1. Στα Νέα ο τούρκος υπουργός Αμυνας *Vecdi Gönül* έγινε *Δεχντί Γκιουνούλ*. Καμία σχέση δηλαδή. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν είμαι σίγουρος πώς θα τον μετέγραφα εγώ, πάντως το όνομα είναι *Βετζντί*. Το επώνυμο θα το έγραφα μάλλον *Γκιενύλ*, αλλά βλέπω ότι κυκλοφορεί πολύ το *Γκιονούλ*.

2. Γκάφα όχι, αλλά ενοχλητικό να διαβάζεις την Ελευθεροτυπία και να νομίζεις ότι διαβάζεις την Ακρόπολι:
"*Αμα τη λήξη* της Συνόδου Κορυφής, και των αποφάσεων που θα ληφθούν, την Κυριακή το βράδυ *θα αφιχθούν* στην Αθήνα οι επικεφαλής της τρόικας".​Το ίδιο κείμενο παρακάτω λέει ότι οι μισθοί στον ιδιωτικό τομέα θα πρέπει να μειωθούν κι άλλο "*ένεκα της ανταγωνιστικότητας*".

Επίσης στη στήλη του Τριάντη αναφέρεται η ματοβαμμένη γερμανική εφημερίδα Χάντελσμπα*ντ*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2011)

nikosl said:


> 2. Γκάφα όχι, αλλά ενοχλητικό να διαβάζεις την Ελευθεροτυπία και να νομίζεις ότι διαβάζεις την Ακρόπολι:
> "*Αμα τη λήξη*​




Χμμ, και όμως... άμα τη λήξ*ει* . The metaxota vrakia...​


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2011)

nikosl said:


> Επίσης στη στήλη του Τριάντη αναφέρεται η ματοβαμμένη γερμανική εφημερίδα Χάντελσμπα*ντ*.


Γιατί ματοβαμμένη; Και, εκτός από το ντ, υπάρχει και το λ που λείπει [μπ(λ)ατ], έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## nikosl (Feb 5, 2011)

το λ το έφαγα εγώ, από την μανία μου. *Χάντελσμπλαντ*



Costas said:


> Γιατί ματοβαμμένη; Και, εκτός από το ντ, υπάρχει και το λ που λείπει [μπ(λ)ατ], έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2011)

Από ανταποκρίτρια του Μέγκα: «...έσπευσαν να της παρέχουν...». Ανεπίτρεπτος συνδυασμός: μετά από το _έσπευσαν_ μπορούμε να έχουμε μόνο στιγμιαίο χρόνο — _να της δώσουν, να τη βοηθήσουν, να τη βάλουν να καθίσει, να τη σηκώσουν. *Έσπευσαν να της παράσχουν*_. Και όχι βέβαια το... ομηρικό *_παρέξουν_.


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2011)

Όχι μόνο ομηρικό, πάντως. Και ο Καλλιγάς στον Θάνο Βλέκα έχει "αν δεν παρέξουν εις αυτόν τόπον κατακρυφής", ο ίδιος Καλλιγάς σε μη λογοτεχνικό κείμενο "να μας παρέξουν την ποθουμένην διδασκαλίαν", ο κερκυραίος Ν. Βούλγαρις (1851) στην τραγωδία "Μιχαήλ ο Ψαρομήλιγγος": "άφθονον σίτον μέλλουν όσον ούπω εις τον ανδρείον μας στρατόν να παρέξουν", και γενικά υπάρχουν δεκάδες ανευρέσεις των "ανύπαρκτων" αυτών τύπων σε κείμενα καθαρευουσιάνων του 19ου αιώνα (μέχρι και... να διεξάξουν).

Εγώ πάντως έχω αρχίσει εδώ και λίγον καιρό να χρησιμοποιώ τα... καθαρευουσιάνικα "να παράξει" και "να παρέξει", ισοδύναμα με τα "παραγάγει" και "παράσχει". Όμως, μόνο στα κείμενα που είμαι αφεντικό τους.


----------



## nikosl (Feb 8, 2011)

Ο δαίμων των γραμματοσειρών χτυπάει συχνά τα αραβικά. Εδώ το χτεσινό ολοσέλιδο παιχνίδισμα με τον τίτλο στο περιοδικό Κοντέινερ της Ελευθεροτυπίας. Μόνο που κανένας Άραβας δεν θα διαβάσει "τετράδιο" γιατί τα γράμματα είναι τυπωμένα από τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά και χωρίς να συνδέονται μεταξύ τους.


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2011)

*Η σοδειά του Σαββατοκύριακου*


Θαυμάσιο δείγμα ενσωματωμένης δημοσιογραφίας αποδείχθηκε η παρουσίαση του στρατοπέδου του Γκουαντάναμο από τον Μιχάλη Γριπιώτη στην εκπομπή _Ανταποκριτές _της ΝΕΤ το Σάββατο (5.2.2011) το απόγευμα. Ο δημοσιογράφος, αποδεχόμενος το ρόλο που του ανατέθηκε από τη διοίκηση των φυλακών, επισκέφθηκε τις εγκαταστάσεις, αποτύπωσε με την κάμερα τις παρά πολύ καλές συνθήκες διαβίωσης των κρατουμένων (μέχρι και βιβλιοθήκη έχουν στη διάθεσή τους!), αναπαρήγαγε διακριτικά τα περί ανθρωπιστικής και διαφανούς αντιμετώπισής τους και απαρίθμησε τα καλά που τους παρέχονται. Μεταξύ αυτών και βιντεοπαιχνιδάκια χειρός με τον άγνωστο χαρακτήρα *Sponge Bob*. Ότι δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ του για τον *Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη *δεν το πιστεύω. Θα έφταιγε η συγκίνηση της στιγμής. Πού να του έλεγε κανείς ότι τρεις μέρες προτού μεταδοθεί η εκπομπή σημειωνόταν ο έβδομος στη σειρά θάνατος κρατουμένου στο Γκουαντάναμο, ενός Αφγανού ονόματι Αουάλ Γκουλ, που έμεινε εννιά χρόνια δέσμιος χωρίς να του απαγγελθεί κατηγορία.

Ανάμεσα στο στρατιωτικό προσωπικό που τον ξεναγούσε ήταν και μια γυναίκα, που στους υπότιτλους αναφέρθηκε ως «στρατιώτης» (!) Τάδε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν συγκράτησα το όνομά της…

Κατά τα λοιπά φαντάζομαι ότι όλο το προσωπικό του στρατοπέδου γνωρίζει από στήθους, από τα μαθητικά του χρόνια, την περίφημη φράση: «Φρονούμε ότι οι παρακάτω αλήθειες είναι αυταπόδεικτες: ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι γεννιούνται ίσοι, ότι προικίζονται από τον Δημιουργό τους με ορισμένα αναπαλλοτρίωτα δικαιώματα…»


Πάλι από την ΝΕΤ, την Κυριακή (6.2.2001) το απόγευμα, ένα ωραιότατο ντοκιμαντέρ για τη *Φεϊρούζ *(εγώ έτσι την ξέρω, αλλά βλέπω ότι τη γράφουν και *Φαϊρούζ*), το «αηδόνι του Λιβάνου». Συγκινητική η αφήγηση της ζωής της και ακόμη πιο συγκινητικό το διαχεόμενο αίσθημα αξιοπρεπούς νοσταλγίας για τους καιρούς της ακμής στην πατρίδα της. Ακόμη και όποιος δεν αντέχει την αραβική μουσική, δεν μπορεί παρά σταθεί με προσοχή μπρος στην υπέροχη φωνή της, αυτό το μείγμα κρυστάλλινου νερού και ανατολίτικου λυγμού. Ταινία του 1998, γαλλόφωνη, και παραγωγή του Φρεντερίκ Μιττεράν παρακαλώ. Η μεταφράστρια των υποτίτλων, που υπογράφει Μάγδα *Χαρτοφύλαξ *(!), δεν αντιλαμβάνεται όταν γίνεται λόγος για επιρροές από τον Εντουάρντο Μπιάνκο και μεταγράφει_ Εντουάρ Ντομπιάνκο_. Άλλος ένας υποψήφιος για τη στρατιά των ανύπαρκτων;


Τέλος, την ίδια μέρα, λίγο αργότερα, στην αμαρτωλή ΕΤ3, σε άλλο ντοκιμαντέρ για τις κλιματικές αλλαγές, κάποιος μας εξηγεί για την τήξη του *περμαφρόστ *στην Αρκτική. Περμαφρόστ, όπως λέμε περμανάντ;


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 8, 2011)

Earion said:


> Η μεταφράστρια των υποτίτλων... δεν αντιλαμβάνεται όταν γίνεται λόγος για επιρροές από τον Εντουάρντο Μπιάνκο και μεταγράφει_ Εντουάρ Ντομπιάνκο_. Άλλος ένας υποψήφιος για τη στρατιά των ανύπαρκτων;



Εάν έχω κατανοήσει ορθώς τα κριτήρια νομικού χαρακτηρισμού που εφαρμόζει ο sarant, ο Εντουάρ Ντομπιάνκο πάει σούμπιτος για κατάταξη στη στρατιά των αγνώριστων μαζί με τον Φλάβιους Ζοζέφ, τον Μπαρόκο Μπάρμα και τις λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

Ο Εντουάρ Ντομπιάνκο νομίζω μάλιστα ότι θα καταταχτεί με τον βαθμό του Μαρκόνη Ραμόνη Α'.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Εντουάρ Ντομπιάνκο νομίζω μάλιστα ότι θα καταταχτεί με τον βαθμό του Μαρκόνη Ραμόνη Α'.



Μένει επίσης να δούμε σε τι θέση θα τον βάλουμε να παίζει (τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μου έλειπε ένας αναπληρωματικός τερματοφύλακας ;) από την 22άδα των Αγνώριστων).


----------



## meidei (Feb 8, 2011)

Είναι συχνό βέβαια, αλλά το άκουσα και πριν μερικά λεπτά σε ντοκιμαντερίστικη εκπομπή στην κρατική τηλεόραση της Κύπρου, από τον αφηγητή: "αμαρτίες εν προφάσεις".
Αυτές οι μεταξωτές δοτικές έχουν και τις αντίστοιχες απαιτήσεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

Το σωστό είναι, βέβαια, προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις (με μπόλικα σωστά γκουγκλίσματα).

Το τερατούργημα αμαρτίες εν *προφάσεις είχε πάντως ως τώρα δύο ευρήματα --κι η άτιμη η δοτική, θα έπρεπε βέβαια να είναι _εν προφάσεσιν_...


----------



## nikosl (Feb 9, 2011)

Δεν θα ξανάγραφα κάτι για το παρεξηγημένο γαλλικό "ch" που στη μεταγραφή των αραβικών γίνεται λανθασμένα "τσ" λες και είναι εγγλέζικο. Αλλά το σημερινό (από την Ελευθεροτυπία) έχει και την πλάκα του:

Οι Αδελφοί Μουσουλμάνοι δολοφονούν δύο πρωθυπουργούς: τον Αχμεντ Μάχερ *Πάτσα*, το 1945, και τον Νοκράχι *Πάτσα*, το 1948.​Πασάδες ήταν και οι δυο φυσικά και όχι πατσάδες. (Και ο Νοκράχι είναι Νοκράσι αλλά αυτά τα έχουμε ξαναπεί).
Λίγο παρακάτω στο ίδιο άρθρο ο Ανουάρ Σαντάτ γίνεται *Ανουάρ Σαντάμ* και μάλιστα δύο φορές:

Το 1952, ο Νάσερ και ο Ανουάρ *Σαντάμ *έχουν μυστικές επαφές με την αδελφότητα​
και

τον Οκτώβριο του 1981, ο *Σαντάμ *δολοφονείται από ένα φανατικό μουσουλμάνο.​


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2011)

Κατά τα άλλα το άρθρο είναι ενημερωτικό, ε;


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 9, 2011)

Τέλειο!!! :)

Εντάξει, αφού δεν επανεμφανίσθηκε ο Μούσλιμ Μπράδεργουντ όλα καλά. Και τους πατσάδες θα τους καταπιούμε και τα πταίσματα και τα λοιπά. Η κοινή λογική φαίνεται ότι πήγε μέχρι το περίπτερο να πάρει τσίχλες και δεν ξαναγύρισε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2011)

Κουρίλες παιδιά, Κουρίλες...

Σήμερα, στην Ελευθεροτυπία:






Και στον τίτλο, και στο κείμενο (για να μην υπάρξει παρεξήγηση ).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2011)

Και να το διορθώσει τώρα η _Ελευθεροτυπία_, έχει ήδη περάσει και σ' άλλα σάιτ: http://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%81%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%82+%CF%81%CF%89%CF%83%CE%AF%CE%B1+%CE%B9%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%89%CE%BD%CE%AF%CE%B1&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1.


----------



## sarant (Feb 10, 2011)

Δεν μπορεί, επίτηδες θα το κάνουν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2011)

Ναι, ο συντάκτης μπορεί να είναι ΠΑΟΚτζής...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 10, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, ο συντάκτης μπορεί να είναι ΠΑΟΚτζής...









Βαρέθηκαν οι άνθρωποι τόσα χρόνια να λένε για το κατεστημένο της Αθήνας και το ψευδοκράτος των Αθηνών και την παράγκα και τα συμφέροντα, οπότε αποφάσισαν να μας βαφτίσουν εκ νέου: Ν. Κουρέλες!


----------



## sunshine (Feb 10, 2011)

Δεν είναι γλωσσική γκάφα, αλλά δε θα χρειαζόταν διαφορετική σύνταξη -ή έστω ένα κόμμα- εδώ;

_Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το πώς θα κερδίσετε μία από τις πενήντα διπλές προσκλήσεις για την ειδική προβολή στην οποία θα παραστεί ο σκηνοθέτης στo περιοδικό αθηνόραμα._

Μόνο εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ο σκηνοθέτης θα παραστεί στο περιοδικό;


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2011)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο καταλαβαίνω, αλλά οι Κουρέλες έχουν αποσπάσει την προσοχή μου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2011)

Στο σημερινό σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου για τους τζαμπατζήδες ένας σχολιαστής παραπέμπει στο βιογραφικό τού Ρέππα: http://www.dimitrisreppas.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=10&lang=el. Βρε σεις, το «Accessed in PASOK» που γράφει (για το «εντάχθηκε στο ΠΑΣΟΚ») είναι σωστό; (Εκεί σταμάτησα, δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω παραπέρα. )


----------



## sunshine (Feb 10, 2011)

Από εδώ:

«Με μεγάλη θλίψη πληροφορήθηκα το θάνατο του Μιλτιάδη Έβερτ, ενός μαχητικού
πολιτικού. Η πορεία του χαρακτηρίστηκε από συνέπεια και αγωνιστικότητα για τις
ιδέες και τις αρχές του», δήλωσε *ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας, Μιλτιάδης Έβερτ *ο οποίος εξέφρασε επίσης τα συλλυπητήριά του στην οικογένεια του πολιτικού.

Ο Μιλτιάδης Έβερτ ήταν «ένας πραγματικός ευπατρίδης της πολιτικής και της μεγάλης κεντροδεξιάς παράταξης δεν είναι πια κοντά μας», δήλωσε ο Γιώργος Καρατζαφέρης [...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2011)

Να είμαστε δίκαιοι: Οι Κουρέλες έγιναν Κουρίλες.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2011)

Μα δεν αδικήσαμε κανέναν, είχαμε ήδη προβλέψει ότι μπορεί να το διορθώσουν. Απλώς αποτύπωσες την ιστορική στιγμή που προστέθηκαν στον χάρτη τα Νησιά Κουρέλες.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2011)

Φταίω, όχι, φταίω; 
Το αγγούρι μας έχει λάβει μεγάλη υποδοχή από τους πελάτες μας


----------



## sunshine (Feb 10, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Φταίω, όχι, φταίω;
> Το αγγούρι μας έχει λάβει μεγάλη υποδοχή από τους πελάτες μας



Χαχαχαχαχα


----------



## nikosl (Feb 12, 2011)

Η Βιβλιοθήκη παρουσιάζει τον Μάρτιν βαν Κρέβελντ που είναι _"καθηγητής Ιστορίας στο *Πανεπιστήμιο Χέμπριου* της Ιερουσαλήμ"._ *Εβραϊκό Πανεπιστήμιο* το λέμε συνήθως και καλά κάνουμε.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 14, 2011)

Στην ταινία _P.S. I Love You_ χτες στον ΑΝΤ1.

Κοπέλα δοκιμάζει νυφικό και της φαίνεται κάπως "άνετο" στο στήθος:

So could you please just take it in just
a quarter-inch? Just a quarter-inch.

Μετάφραση:
Μπορείτε να μου το στενέψετε 60 εκατοστά;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 14, 2011)

*1 quarter inch = 6.35 millimeters*

Προφανώς, για κάποιους είναι ίδιο πράγμα τα 60 εκατοστά και τα 6 χιλιοστά. Μπορεί και τα 60 χιλιόμετρα να είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, ποιος ξέρει;


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2011)

Κυκλοφόρησε προ ημερών μια έρευνα που έλεγε ότι «χωρίς τη γλώσσα, οι αριθμοί δεν έχουν νόημα για τους ανθρώπους» (Καθημερινή) («Numbers make no sense to people who can't speak a language» — Daily Mail). Θα πρέπει, καιρός είναι, να γίνει μελέτη γιατί οι αριθμοί δεν έχουν νόημα και για πολλούς υποτιτλιστές. Το φαινόμενο είναι καραδιαπιστωμένο πλέον.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Zazula said:


> ... Κι επειδή η _γιοθεσία_ (1) είναι νόθη σύνθεση που δεν κάνει για τη λόγια χρήση για την οποία προορίζεται και (2) δεν είναι πολιτικώς ορθή λόγω του _γιου_, θα μπορούσε να γίνει _τεκνοθεσία_ και να τελειώνουμε. :)


Με την ευκαιρία, δεν κάνουμε τίποτα και με τον... ανδριάντα της αγίας Ελισάβετ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2011)

Την ώρα που ανέβαζα την είδηση για ενδεχόμενη λογοκλοπή που λέγεται ότι έκανε ο Γερμανός υπουργός φον ουντ τσου Γκούτενμπεργκ από την Καθημερινή, δεν έδωσα ιδιαίτερη σημασία στο ότι αναφερόταν ως εμπλεκόμενο το πανεπιστήμιο της Βηρυττού. Απλώς σκέφτηκα «βρε πού πηγαίνουν να πάρουν τα διδακτορικά τους...» και το άφησα εκεί. Ούτε το κείμενο μετέφερα, ούτε την γκάφα απαθανάτισα.

Διότι περί γκάφας επρόκειτο και μάλιστα περί γκαφάρας, καθώς το περί ου ο λόγος πανεπιστήμιο είναι, όπως διαπίστωσα ακούγοντας πριν λίγο το δελτίο στα γερμανικά, το πανεπιστήμιο του Μπαϊρόιτ (Bayreuth), που είναι μια γερμανική πόλη γνωστή, ανάμεσα σε άλλα, για το φεστιβάλ της.

Και ναι μεν στην _Καθημερινή_ το έχουν ήδη διορθώσει, αλλού όμως δεν το έχουν πάρει ακόμη είδηση και το διαδίκτυο έχει γεμίσει από αναπαραγωγές του αρχικού κειμένου (με προέλευση ίσως από το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ). Υπάρχει ακόμη π.χ., στο Πρώτο Θέμα:






Και για να μην πει κανείς ότι κατηγόρησα άδικα την Καθημερινή αφού δεν μπορώ να τεκμηριώσω τα όσα λέω, έρχεται σε βοήθειά μου ο μεγάλος προδότης Γκούγκλης:






Ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στη γκουγκλολίστα, ακριβώς από πάνω από το (διορθωμένο πια) άρθρο της Κ., υπάρχει παραπομπή στο πραγματικό, το αμερικανικό πανεπιστήμιο της Βηρυττού.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 17, 2011)

Το έκανε πάλι το θαύμα του ο δημοσιογράφος/μεταφραστής/γιος του καφετζή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2011)

Εμ, δεν φαίνεται; Εκείνο το «Η διατριβή προετοιμάστηκε με την καλύτερη γνώση και συνείδηση» δεν αξίζει κι αυτό το σχολιάκι του;

Φαντάσου κοτζάμ διατριβή, ντυμένη με τα αθλητικά της, να προετοιμάζεται με την καλύτερη γνώση και συνείδηση και να έρχονται μετά να την κατηγορούν επειδή ξέχασε να αναφέρει δυο παραπομπές και τρεις υποσημειώσεις ακόμη... Τη χειροτερεύεις μετά τη συνείδησή σου, κύριε πρόεδρ,ε ή δεν τη χειροτερεύεις;


----------



## Kalliana (Feb 17, 2011)

Είμαι καλά εδώ για να βάλω κι εγώ το λιθαράκι μου; Σημερινό άρθρο:
Πέρα από τη βλακεία που δέρνει τον "έφηβο", σε αυτό το άρθρο θα καταλάβετε γιατί αγαπώ το κόμμα πριν από το "και" σε μερικές περιπτώσεις:
"Για ληστεία και για βία εις βάρος των ζώων κατηγορείται ένας 16χρονος διαρρήκτης...". ΚΑΙ τα λήστεψε ΚΑΙ τους άσκησε βία;; Έρμα ψάρια....
http://www.skai.gr/news/weird/article/163182/efivos-skotose-hrusopsara-martures-diarrixis-/


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2011)

:)
Και με την ευκαιρία, ας προσθέσουμε ότι στα αγγλικά έχουμε _burglary_ και _break-in_, που δεν είναι «ληστεία», εκτός αν η κακοποίηση και ο φόνος ζώων μετατρέπει τη διάρρηξη σε ληστεία.


----------



## Kalliana (Feb 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> :)
> Και με την ευκαιρία, ας προσθέσουμε ότι στα αγγλικά έχουμε _burglary_ και _break-in_, που δεν είναι «ληστεία», εκτός αν η κακοποίηση και ο φόνος ζώων μετατρέπει τη διάρρηξη σε ληστεία.



Καλέ το λέει καθαρά, τα λήστεψε! Τους πήρε τα χρυσά λέπια και το game boy και μετά τα εφόνευσε....


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Η αμερικάνικη πολιτεία της Καλιφόρνιας θεωρείται ότι πήρε το όνομά της από το όνομα ενός φανταστικού νησιού που αναφέρεται στο μυθιστόρημα _Las sergas de Esplandián_ («Οι περιπέτειες του Εσπλαντιάν») του Ισπανού συγγραφέα Garci Rodríguez de Montalvo, το οποίο κυκλοφόρησε κάπου το 1510. Το φανταστικό νησί, που κατοικείται μόνο από γυναίκες, πήρε με τη σειρά του το όνομά του από τη βασίλισσα Calafia. Στην Ευρώπη πίστευαν για πολλά χρόνια ότι η Καλιφόρνια είναι νησί και έτσι την απεικόνιζαν οι χάρτες. Δεν είναι νησί (αυτό το μάθαμε) και *δεν γράφεται με δύο -λ-* όπως η _καλλιέπεια_ (αυτό θέλει μια προσπάθεια ακόμα).


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

«... Η εργοδοσία με τις μεθοδεύσεις της αυτές επιχειρεί να καταστήσει ένα δημόσιο αγαθό σε εμπόρευμα, που υπακούει σε όρους της αγοράς και του Μνημονίου…»
Από πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση της ΕΣΗΕΑ.

Αν θέλανε το «σε», ας επέλεγαν «μετατρέψει». Είναι δύσκολες αυτές οι συντάξεις και ενοχλεί όταν τα κολλήσεις και πεις «να καταστήσει ένα δημόσιο αγαθό εμπόρευμα που υπακούει σε νόμους της αγοράς». Κάποιοι βολεύονται με κόμμα («να καταστήσει ένα δημόσιο αγαθό, εμπόρευμα»), που άλλοι το θεωρούν λανθασμένο.

Τώρα το γιατί οι ιδιώτες εργοδότες θα πρέπει να βλέπουν το δημόσιο αγαθό σαν δημόσιο αγαθό και όχι σαν εμπόρευμα που υπακούει σε όρους της αγοράς ξεφεύγει από τη λογική αυτού του νήματος — και από τη λογική γενικώς.


----------



## sarant (Feb 24, 2011)

Οφτοπικό, ή ίσως αλλοτοπικό: Η ανάγκη να ξεχωρίζουν τα δύο ουσιαστικά (εδώ: αγαθό-εμπόρευμα) είναι ισχυρότατη, εξού και λύσεις απελπισίας όπως το κόμμα. Η αλλαγή της σειράς δίνει κείμενο σαφέστατο: να καταστήσει εμπόρευμα ένα δημόσιο αγαθό -αλλά δεν μπορεί πάντα να εφαρμοστεί. Ο ίδιος λόγος (να μην αμεσογειτονεύουν αντικείμενο και κατηγορούμενο (μπορεί να μη λέγονται έτσι)) έχει προκαλέσει, μαζί με την επιρροή της αγγλικής/γαλλικής, και τα διάφορα "θεωρώ το Χ ως Υ", που όπως πάει θα σταματήσω να τα θεωρώ λαθεμένα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Λεξισυζητήσεις σχετικά με το *ως*:

Στον αστερισμό του "ως"
ελέγχεται ανακριβής ή ελέγχεται ως ανακριβής;


----------



## nikosl (Feb 25, 2011)

All-time classic το λάθος, αλλά η επανάληψη ελπίζω να μην βλάπτει. Στο χτεσινό επεισόδιο της νέας σειράς The Mentalist του Star Channel: Γιος περιγράφει τα παιδικά του χρόνια στην Οκλαχόμα και πώς τελικά ο πατέρας του αναγκάστηκε "to leave Oklahoma and go up North to get a job in a *mill*". "Πήγε βόρεια για να δουλέψει σε έναν *μύλο*."


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 28, 2011)

Οξύμωρο της εποχής. Ήξερε ότι ήταν εικονική, αλλά πού να φανταστεί ότι ήταν και ψεύτικη;


----------



## nikosl (Mar 5, 2011)

Αντιγράφω από την Ημερησία: "Η παγκόσμια μέση ηλικία (η ακριβής ηλικία στην οποία οι μισοί από όλους τους ανθρώπους είναι νεότεροι και οι μισοί γηραιότεροι) ήταν 22,1 χρόνια." Παραπάνω ο συντάκτης είχε χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο "η μεσαία ηλικία της ανθρωπότητας". Έχει συζητηθεί εδώ ότι median age δεν είναι η μέση ηλικία, αλλά η διάμεση.


----------



## nikosl (Mar 5, 2011)

"Το πρόγραμμα απευθύνεται σε κατόχους πτυχίου *ανεξαρτήτου* ειδικότητας που τους ενδιαφέρει η ειδίκευση στους τομείς της Επικοινωνίας ή της Δημοσιογραφίας."

(δε θα το σχολίαζα αν δεν προερχόταν από μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα Δημοσιογραφίας http://www.ouc.ac.cy/journalism/journalism_index.htm)


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2011)

Από το νέο εισιτήριο των 1,40 ευρώ:

Μη επικύρωση επισύρει πρόστιμο 60πλάσιο της τιμής του εισιτηρίου του μέσου που διαπιστώνεται η παράβαση.

Μετάφραση πάνω στο εισιτήριο:

The penalty for non-validation is 60 times the ticket price of each mode respectively.

Και ρωτάω: είναι αυτή επαρκής και σαφής μετάφραση, σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό ζήτημα; (δεν είναι και λίγα τα λεφτά)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2011)

Πού είπαμε βάζουμε τα περιστατικά αλλαγής φύλου;  Διαβάζω στο _RAM_ Μαρτίου 2011 (σελ. 92):

Ο αρνητικός τρόπος (με υπονοούμενα) με τον οποίον εκφράστηκε ο Andy Gray για τη γυναίκα του διαιτητή (Sian Massey) του αγώνα ανάμεσα στη Wolves και τη Liverpool φαίνεται πως εκτός από τη θέση του σχολιαστή στο Sky Sports θα του στοιχίσει και τη θέση του στη σειρά FIFA.

Η Sian Massey (βλ. φωτό) δεν είναι «η γυναίκα τού διαιτητή», αλλά διαιτήτρια (στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα συμμετείχε με την ιδιότητα της βοηθού διαιτήτριας — ή επόπτριας γραμμών με την παλιά ορολογία). Πιθανότατα ο συντάκτης έγραψε «για τη γυναίκα διαιτητή» και η Διεύθυνση Διόρθωσης του περιοδικού (που αποτελείται από έξι γυναίκες, αλλά προφανώς σκέφτονται παραδοσιακά κι όχι επαρκώς προχωρημένα) πρόσθεσε το «του» που έκανε τη ζημιά. Δύο ακόμη ζητήματα ανακύπτουν με την ευκαιρία (όσο οι γυναίκες διστάζουν ή αρνούνται να υιοθετήσουν πρώτες οι ίδιες θηλυκούς τύπους, θέμα για το οποίο βλ. http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/06/10/politria/):
α. Πόσο βοηθά τη σαφήνεια το ενωτικό σε τέτοιους σύμπλοκους όρους (σόρι, Νίκελ): «για τη γυναίκα-διαιτητή».
β. Ότι ο προσδιορισμός «γυναίκα» τελικά μπερδεύει αντί να βοηθά, κι ίσως είναι περιττός σε μια γλώσσα όπως είναι η ελληνική που διαχωρίζει το γένος με το άρθρο: «για τη διαιτητή».






Βικιπρόσθετα για το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sian_Massey#Sexism_controversy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_Gray_(footballer_born_1955)#Commentary_career

Λεξισυζητήσεις σχετικά με το αν η λέξη _διαιτήτρια_ είναι σωστή:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=378
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1161


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Δεν υπάρχει διαφορετική θέση μου σ' αυτό το θέμα. Δηλαδή, είναι παράδοση να μη βάζουμε ενωτικό στα σύμπλοκα του είδους _οι άνδρες μουσικοί_ και _οι γυναίκες βουλευτές_. Ωστόσο, αυτά, περισσότερο από άλλα όπως (την εξαίρεση) _τα κράτη μέλη_, έχουν ανάγκη από το ενωτικό, τουλάχιστον στη γενική πτώση που μπορεί να γεννήσει παρεξηγήσεις. Ενώ, δηλαδή, δύσκολα θα παρεξηγήσεις το _των κρατών μελών_, εύκολα ή σίγουρα θα παρεξηγήσεις το _των γυναικών βουλευτών_. Ναι, σιγά σιγά να αρχίσουμε να βάζουμε ενωτικό σ' αυτά, στις γενικές πτώσεις τουλάχιστον προς άρσιν παρεξηγήσεων.

(Το _σιγά σιγά_, στο οποίο εντοπίζεται η διαφωνία μας, δεν έχει τέτοιους φόβους.)


----------



## sarant (Mar 9, 2011)

Ζαζ, πολύ ωραίο, μπορεί να σου το κλέψω! 
Υποθέτω ότι το RAM σχολιάζει τα ποδοσφαιρικά παρασκήνια επειδή ο Γκρέι εμφανιζόταν στο παιχνίδι FIFA, ε;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, sarant, για τα καλά λόγια. Ναι, το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο βρίσκεται στη στήλη Digerati Logs / Games κι έχει τίτλο «Εκτός FIFA 12 ο Andy Gray;».


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2011)

Όπως είπε ο κύριος Αχιλλέας Μπέος:
"Η φωνή που ακούγεται είναι του *ομιλών*, του Αχιλλέα Μπέου..."


----------



## nikosl (Mar 11, 2011)

Με χτύπησε κατακούτελα ο υποτιτλιστής στο χτεσινοβραδινό επεισόδιο του Nip Tuck (STAR Channel). Κοπέλες εβραϊκής καταγωγής πηγαίνουν στον πλαστικό χειρουργό για να τους "διορθώσει" τη μύτη ώστε να μην μοιάζει εβραϊκή. Ενα φασιστάκι σχολιάζει ότι δεν φτάνει που έχουν αλλάξει τα ονόματά τους και δεν αποκαλύπτουν την καταγωγή, αλλάζουν και τα φυσικά χαρακτηριστικά:
*"Gentile names and gentile noses"
"Ευγενικά ονόματα και ευγενικές μύτες".*


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2011)

Εντάξει, δεν λέω, ο κύριος Τσελέντης ο σεισμολόγος έχει λίγο κακή άρθρωση, αλλά όταν λέει ότι μετά από αυτόν τον σεισμό "η γη *πάλλεται *σαν καμπάνα", γιατί έβαλαν στη ΝΕΤ τίτλο από κάτω "η γη *πλανάται *σαν καμπάνα";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2011)

Έχουμε και κάποιες αδυναμίες... 






Σημερινό...


----------



## Themis (Mar 11, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχουμε και κάποιες αδυναμίες...


Μην πικραίνεσαι, Δόκτορα. Άτιμα είναι τα επίτιμά τους, όχι σαν τα δικά σου τα πανάξια κερδισμένα και ευδοκίμως υποβληθέντα σε λεξιλογική βάσανο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2011)

Αυτό το βρήκε αναγνώστρια του Κουίνιον και αναφέρεται στο σημερινό του ηλεδελτίο. Στο λήμμα _urinal_ της Wikipedia (ή στο αναμνηστικό που κράτησα εδώ μια και προβλέπω ότι σύντομα θα διορθωθεί η σελίδα της Wikipedia), στην περιγραφή των ουρητηρίων διαφόρων μεγεθών και διευθετήσεων διαβάζουμε:

In facilities where males of various heights are present, such as schools, urinals that extend down to floor level may be used to allow anyone of any height to use any urinal. In other bathrooms, trough urinals are placed, which most of the time can hold large numbers of men and boys.​


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2011)

Και αυτό από την ίδια πηγή με το αποπάνω, το ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, με αρχική προέλευση τη Βικτωριανή* εφημερίδα _The Age:_

Dead man demanded kinky sex

Kinky indeed, sex in the afterlife. 

*Το _Βικτωριανή_ τοπικό από τη Βικτώρια, όχι χρονικό από τη Βικτώρια, αλλιώς θα ήταν πάρα πολύ προχώ το πράγμα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2011)

Μια γκάφα απ' τα πολύ παλιά (1985). Σε προκήρυξη της Επαναστατικής Ομάδας Χρήστος Κασίμης:

Η απεργία πείνας των συντρόφων της RAF είναι η απαίτηση για σεβασμό των πιο στοιχειωδών ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων. Απαιτούν, «τις συνθήκες φυλάκισης όπως ορίστηκαν στη *συμφωνία του Γκένφερ*, σαν την ελάχιστη εγγύηση κατά των βασανιστηρίων και της εξολόθρευσης των αιχμαλώτων πολέμου:

Genf = Γενεύη στα γερμανικά, άρα Genfer Konvention = σύμβαση της Γενεύης και όχι συμφωνία του Γκένφερ...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2011)

Ο δαιμόνιος Πέτρος Καρσιώτης στον Alpha:

...είτε πήγαιναν *κατά μόνας είτε κατά δύο άτομα.*


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ο δαιμόνιος Πέτρος Καρσιώτης στον Alpha:
> 
> ...είτε πήγαιναν *κατά μόνας είτε κατά δύο άτομα.*


 
Ε, δεν ήθελε να πει "κατά Χιώτας" ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## sarant (Mar 14, 2011)

Σημερινός Στάθης: ότι θα πάρουν το κεφάλι του κ. Παπακωνσταντίνου, είναι *πέραν* ή βέβαιον.

Φαίνεται ότι το "πλέον ή βέβαιον" έχει μπαναλέψει πια. Καλά, αν πεις "περισσότερο από βέβαιο" σου κόβουν την καλημέρα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2011)

Επίσης "πάνω από βέβαιο".


----------



## meidei (Mar 14, 2011)

Θα μοιραστώ κάτι δικό μου: ασυναίσθητα αλλά συστηματικά υπερδιόρθωσα την κλίμακα Ρίχτερ σε *Ρίκτερ τις τελευταίες μέρες με την τραγωδία στην Ιαπωνία.
Ντροπή μου.


----------



## sarant (Mar 14, 2011)

Ε, αφού το εξομολογήθηκες δεν είναι ντροπή :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2011)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ο Ρίχτερ ήταν γέννημα- θρέμα Αμερικανός κι οι συμπατριώτες του, οι φοιτητές κι οι συνάδερφοι του στο ΚαλΤεκ, έτσι τον αποκαλούσαν.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2011)

meidei said:


> Θα μοιραστώ κάτι δικό μου: ασυναίσθητα αλλά συστηματικά υπερδιόρθωσα την κλίμακα Ρίχτερ σε *Ρίκτερ τις τελευταίες μέρες με την τραγωδία στην Ιαπωνία.
> Ντροπή μου.


Μην ντρέπεσαι, ξέρω και φιλόλογο η οποία όταν μιλάει υπερδιορθώνει όλα τα χτ σε κτ. "*Δέκτηκα*, *φαντακτερός, πηδηκτός*" και όλα τα παρόμοια. Εννοείται ότι δεν λέει ποτέ "καληνύχτα", αλλά μόνο "*καληνύκτα*". Το αποτέλεσμα είναι εντελώς γελοίο, αλλά η ίδια δεν το καταλαβαίνει. Προφανώς μιλάει έτσι και στους μαθητές της, άρα δίνει και μαθήματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2011)

*Holloway teen jailed after police discover crack in his bum*

Αυτό εδώ αξίζει ξεχωριστό νήμα, με τίτλο «Your crack is showing». Η ενημέρωση από το ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον (με σχόλιο «It seems like they can get you for anything these days»), για την είδηση σε εφημερίδα του Ίσλινγκτον, όπου ποτέ δεν έχω δει τόσο πολλά συνώνυμα του bum σε τόσο λίγες γραμμές (έξω από τα λεξικά συνωνύμων):

A DRUG dealer who supplied undercover police officers with rocks of crack from his bottom was caged for two years today (Monday).

David Escobar, 18, of Crayford Road, Holloway, had nine “bum” wraps of the Class A narcotic stuffed between his buttock cheeks when he was stopped not far from his home.

During a strip search at the police station, officers also found Escobar had three wraps of heroin in his backside.

Escobar claimed he had been forced at gunpoint to stash the drugs in his rear end, but was convicted last month by jurors after a two-day trial.​
Η συνέχεια εκεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2011)

Escobar? Really!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2011)

Επειδή, ως γνωστόν, μερικοί δημοσιογράφοι εκτός από τις ξένες γλώσσες παίζουν στα δάχτυλα και τα μαθηματικά, από άρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπίας:Σημαντική παράμετρος: Ο μεγάλος μαθητικός πληθυσμός παλιννοστούντων και μεταναστών που χρειάζεται ειδική αντιμετώπιση. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε: Στα υπό συγχώνευση 3ο και το 4ο Γυμνάσια αποτελούν το *34,82% και το 26,72%* αντιστοίχως του συνόλου των μαθητών. *Δηλαδή, το 60% του συνενωμένου σχολείου. *Στα υπό συνένωση 6ο και 11ο φτάνουν στο *29,78% και το 37% *αντιστοίχως, *δηλαδή στο 67% του συγκροτήματος*.​
Μαθηματικά Δημοτικού, άντε το πολύ Α' Γυμνασίου.


 Στο ένα σχολείο έχουμε 35 αλλοδαπούς μαθητές από σύνολο 100.
 Στο δεύτερο σχολείο έχουμε 25 αλλοδαπούς μαθητές από σύνολο 100.
 Στο καινούργιο σχολείο, θα έχουμε 60 αλλοδαπούς μαθητές, αλλά το σύνολο θα είναι 200, όχι 100.
 Άρα το ποσοστό των αλλοδαπών μαθητών θα είναι 30%, όχι 60% που μας λέει η κυρία στο άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Escobar? Really!



Περίπτωση «Πού πας, Καραμήτρο, με τέτοιο όνομα!».



Alexandra said:


> Άρα το ποσοστό των αλλοδαπών μαθητών θα είναι 30%, όχι 60% που μας λέει η κυρία στο άρθρο.[/LIST]



Τρεις το λάδι, τρεις το ξίδι, έξι το λαδόξιδο. Εκεί είναι τα μαθηματικά της κυρίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2011)

Ε, να τα συνενώνουμε ανά τρία τότε, να τα κάνουμε αμιγή αλλοδαπών...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, να τα συνενώνουμε ανά τρία τότε, να τα κάνουμε αμιγή αλλοδαπών...


Άμα ξέρεις καλά μαθηματικά, μάγκα μου, κάνεις ό,τι γουστάρεις, να 'ούμε...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2011)

Στον Jamie Oliver τώρα στον Alpha (μόλις τέλειωσε) βάζει scallop στη φασολάδα (πρόκειται εμφανέστατα για εσκαλόπ) και στους υπότιτλους περιγράφονται "χτένια" (η λέξη έχει πράγματι και τις δύο σημασίες).


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

Λες να 'ναι γενειοφόρος ο υποτιτλιστής; Πάντως τα χτένια και οι βούρτσες είναι λιγάκι επιρρεπή στο μπέρδεμα.  Μα φασολάδα με χτένια; Για να πούμε και του _στραβού_ το δίκιο όμως, για όλα τον έχω ικανό τον Τζεϊμάκο.


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 21, 2011)

Τι το 'θελε η έρμη η Τζένιφερ Άνιστον να νταραβεριστεί με τον κύριο _Jason Sudeikis_; Να σου οι αναφορές για το καινούριο ''ελληνικό'' αμόρε της Τζένιφερ! Από διάφορα αμφιβόλου αξίας μπλογκ και σελίδες, μέχρι το κυριακάτικο ΘΕΜΑ. Κάθε αναφορά να την συνοδεύει ο χαρακτηρισμός ''ελληνοαμερικάνος''. Επειδή απο την αρχή μου βρώμισε το πράγμα, με ένα γρήγορο τσεκ στο wiki, ανακαλύπτεις ότι ο άνθρωπος έχει Λιθουανική καταγωγή. Τα ίδια που γίνονταν και με τον πιο γνωστό _Anthony Kiedis_, τον φρόντμαν των Red Hot Chili Peppers. Νισάφι!


----------



## nikosl (Mar 21, 2011)

JimAdams said:


> Τι το 'θελε η έρμη η Τζένιφερ Άνιστον να νταραβεριστεί με τον κύριο _Jason Sudeikis_; Να σου οι αναφορές για το καινούριο ''ελληνικό'' αμόρε της Τζένιφερ! Από διάφορα αμφιβόλου αξίας μπλογκ και σελίδες, μέχρι το κυριακάτικο ΘΕΜΑ. Κάθε αναφορά να την συνοδεύει ο χαρακτηρισμός ''ελληνοαμερικάνος''. Επειδή απο την αρχή μου βρώμισε το πράγμα, με ένα γρήγορο τσεκ στο wiki, ανακαλύπτεις ότι ο άνθρωπος έχει Λιθουανική καταγωγή. Τα ίδια που γίνονταν και με τον πιο γνωστό _Anthony Kiedis_, τον φρόντμαν των Red Hot Chili Peppers. Νισάφι!


 
Μην τους το χαλάς. Ο πρώτος βασιλιάς της Λιθουανίας ήταν ο Mindaugas, του οποίου, σύμφωνα με τη Γουίκη, προπάτορας ήταν ο Μάρκος Αντώνιος Πολέμων Πυθόδωρος. Κι αυτός με τη σειρά του είχε παππού από τη μεριά της μάνας του τον Πυθόδωρο από της Τράλλεις (αυτές που μας δίνουν το συχνό λάθος με την οδό Τραλλέων στο Γαλάτσι). Δικό μας παιδί.


----------



## Themis (Mar 22, 2011)

We are the best! Και θα το λέμε μέχρι να το εμπεδώσουν οι πάντες. Αν και ομολογουμένως κι όλοι οι άλλοι τα ίδια λένε για τον εαυτό τους, οι άθλιοι!


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 22, 2011)

Μεγάλη ευκολία τα ζυμαρικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2011)

Από τον Στάθη στη σημερινή «Ε», μια δόση «wishful thinking»:

Πάντως για την ώρα η Γερμανία κρατιέται. Δεν έχει στείλει ακόμα το *Άφρικα Κορπς* πίσω στο Τομπρούκ, ούτε τον Ρόμελ στη Σύρτη. 

Μόνο που το Αφρικανικό Σώμα, είτε στα αγγλικά (Africa Corps) είτε στα γερμανικά (Afrika Korps) προφέρεται Κορ — ενώ _Κορπς_ (Corpse) είναι το πτώμα (στα αγγλικά).

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/43/De-Deutsches_Afrikakorps.ogg


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2011)

Ας σου τσιτάρω εδώ και το πόσοι το λένε Άφρικα Κορπς, επισημαίνοντας ότι δύσκολα μπορείς να αντισταθείς στη σχολή μεταγραφής που θέλει Korps => Κορπς.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2011)

θα βάλω στην πλάστιγγα τους άλλους που μεταγράφουν σε *Άφρικα Κορπ*.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2011)

Οτιδήποτε, αρκεί να μην είναι _Άφρικα Κορ_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ας σου τσιτάρω εδώ και το πόσοι το λένε Άφρικα Κορπς, επισημαίνοντας ότι δύσκολα μπορείς να αντισταθείς στη σχολή μεταγραφής που θέλει Korps => Κορπς.


 
Δηλαδή πόσοι; (Οι πρώτες γκουγκλοσελίδες μου, τουλάχιστον, είναι γεμάτες ξενόγλωσσα ευρήματα και Afrika Korps...)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2011)

Ε, δεν μπορώ μέσω γκουγκλ να σου μεταφέρω τη συχνότητα με την οποία το έχω ακούσει από μοντελιστές κττ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή πόσοι; (Οι πρώτες γκουγκλοσελίδες μου, τουλάχιστον, είναι γεμάτες ξενόγλωσσα ευρήματα και Afrika Korps...)


 
Αν δοκιμάσεις έτσι, που δεν μεταγραμματίζει, ο γκούγκλης βγάζει 800+ ευρήματα, 251 τελικά. Αλλά κι εγώ το 'χω ακούσει αρκετά από μοντελιστές, που λέει ο Ζάζουλας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2011)

Μα κι εγώ το έχω ακούσει... :)


----------



## Irini (Mar 24, 2011)

Κοιτάχτε, υπάρχει και χειρότερο αν και από μαθήτρια που μάθαινε Λατινικά άρα πιο δικαιολογημένο: Η καθηγήτρια προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει τα παιδιά χρησιμοποιόντας ό,τι ήδη ξέρουν. Η εν λόγω ξέρει αγγλικά. Η καθηγήτρια θέλει να βρει η μαθήτρια από μόνη της την μετάφραση του "corpus" και αναφέρει το Afrika Corps. (Δεν θυμάμαι την ερώτηση της καθηγήτριας κατά λέξη).
- Σκέψου λίγο τα αγγλικά σου. Θυμήσου τα Afrika Corps. 
- Α!
- Άρα...;
- Αφρικανικά κορμιά!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2011)

Παράδειγμα περίπτωσης όπου ο συντάκτης, πάνω σε μια κρίση ευπρεπισμού, πάει να χρησιμοποιήσει μια λόγια σύνταξη και καταλήγει μ' ένα μπουρδούκλωμα: «Το παιχνίδι χρειάζεται δύο Move controllers, *ωστόσο δύναται να παίξουμε* και με ένα» (περιοδικό _RAM_ 12/2010, στήλη Δοκιμές Games). Το ρήμα _δύναμαι _εδώ δεν είναι απρόσωπο· εάν θέλαμε απρόσωπη σύνταξη θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «*ωστόσο γίνεται να παίξουμε* και με ένα» ή «ωστόσο είναι δυνατόν (εφικτό κλπ) να παίξουμε και με ένα». Με τη συμφωνία προσώπου και αριθμού που απαιτεί εδώ το _δύναμαι_, θα οδηγούσε στο απαράδεκτα καθαρευουσιάνικο «ωστόσο δυνάμεθα να παίξουμε και με ένα» (μια ανάσα από το «δυνάμεθα όπως» και την επαναφορά τού -η στο γ' ενικ. υποτακτ.), που πολύ πιο στρωτά (και σωστά, για το επιζητούμενο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση επίπεδο ύφους) θα έπρεπε να γίνει «ωστόσο μπορούμε να παίξουμε και με ένα».


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2011)

Υποψιάζομαι (αλλά δεν έχω το κουράγιο τώρα να το ψάξω) ότι θα παρατηρήσουμε μια τάση το απρόσωπο _είναι δυνατό_ να αντικαθίσταται από ένα _δύναται_, το οποίο στη φαντασία των νεότερων που δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με τα καθαρευουσιάνικα μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο απρόσωπου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

Πώς θα γίνει να διαβάζουμε εφημερίδα (την αγαπημένη μας κάποτε) και να μην ξεκινάμε με... πρώτη μπουκιά και τρία κόκαλα;







Γιατί «επιχαίρουν» ο Ρομπάι και ο Μπαρόζο; Τι ξέρουν που δεν ξέρουμε εμείς;
Σύμφωνα με το Μείζον: *επιχαίρω* ρ. χαίρω για κάτι (ιδ. για κακό).

Και αμάν πια με αυτό το *_γεννηθήτω_! _*Γενηθήτω* το θέλημά σου_. Με ένα -_ν_-.

Ήρθε μετά και το «Σύμφωνο το ευρώ», όπως λέμε «Ταβέρνα η ωραία Σϊφνος» και έδεσε. Από τη σύγχυση σύγχιση δεν διάβασα την είδηση, να δω αν θα πρέπει να χαίρομαι ή να επιχαίρω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Από τη σύγχυση δεν διάβασα την είδηση, να δω αν θα πρέπει να χαίρομαι ή να επιχαίρω.



Γι' αυτό δεν σχολίασες την επιμήκυνση του χρόνου συνεισφοράς της Γερμανίας.
Λίγο σαν όρος της φυσικής ακούγεται αυτός ο χρόνος συνεισφοράς...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2011)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχει σχολιάσει κανένας άλλος, και όποιος το θυμάται ας με ενημερώσει, αλλά θέλω να κάνω το παρακάτω σχόλιο:

Ίσως θα έπρεπε κάποιος να πληροφορήσει τους αθλητικογράφους-μεταφραστές ότι η λέξη failure, εκτός από αποτυχία, σημαίνει και παράλειψη, αμέλεια και πολλά άλλα ακόμα, γιατί μας έχουν πρήξει σε όλες τις εφημερίδες για την "αποτυχία" της Πηγής Δεβετζή να δώσει δείγμα. Και επειδή αντιλαμβάνονται ότι η λέξη "αποτυχία" δεν ταιριάζει στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση, το βάζουν και σε εισαγωγικά. Στο δε αυριανό ΒΗΜΑ της Κυριακής, το έχουν και τίτλο άρθρου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2011)

Την έκφραση με το ρήμα (_αποτυγχάνω να_) την έχουμε καταδικάσει και παλιότερα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ές-και-μεταφραστικές-γκάφες&p=79250#post79250. Μα, να μην μας διαβάζουν αυτοί οι δημοσιογράφοι! :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μα, να μην μας διαβάζουν αυτοί οι δημοσιογράφοι! :)


Μεγάλη τους... *αποτυχία*!


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 29, 2011)

Η πιο κακογραμμένη είδηση του μήνα. Θέλει μπόλικο ταλέντο. (Και όχι, δεν τον λένε Όθιωνα.)


----------



## Irini (Mar 29, 2011)

Ναι, το διάβασα πριν από κανά πεντάλεπτο και η πρώτη αντίδραση ήταν "παρντόν;" . Χάλια μαύρα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2011)

Συνηθισμένο το λάθος, φαντάζομαι ότι κάποια παράγραφο τού έχουν αφιερωμένη όλα τα λαθολόγια, και τσουχτερή η γλώσσα, αλλά οφείλουμε να το φιλοξενήσουμε. Από τη σημερινή στήλη του Στ. Κασιμάτη:

Όσο εκνευριστική είναι η τυποποιημένη επίδειξη υψηλής καλλιέργειας εκ μέρους των πολιτικών -επίδειξη που κατά κανόνα την επιβάλλει η πολιτική ορθότης- τόσο σπάνια και καλοδεχούμενη είναι η περίπτωση εκείνων των ολίγων, που η καλλιέργειά τους εκδηλώνεται αυθόρμητα και με φυσικότητα, επειδή η ζωή του πνεύματος είναι μέρος (μικρό ίσως, αλλά γνήσιο) της δικής τους ζωής.

Θαύμασα, φέρ’ ειπείν, την κ. Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου, διότι, με τη σεμνότητα ανθρώπου που δεν επιδιώκει τον έπαινο του δήμου και των σοφιστών, η υπουργός Παιδείας γιόρτασε με τον δικό της, διακριτικό, μα και δημιουργικό τρόπο την παγκόσμια Ημέρα της Ποίησης. Συνέβη προχθές, σε τηλεοπτική συζήτηση για τα πολιτικά. Συνέβη στα καλά καθούμενα, χωρίς κανένας να το περιμένει. Βέβαια, συνέβη επτά ολόκληρες ημέρες μετά την καθορισμένη ημέρα της γιορτής, αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι που προσδίδει το τεκμήριο της αυθεντικότητας στην εκδήλωση του ποιητικού οίστρου της υπουργού.

Είπε, συγκεκριμένα, η υπουργός Παιδείας ότι «το χρέος είναι δυσθεόρατο, τόσο δυσθεόρατο ώστε θα μπορούσε να ζήσει κι από μόνο του». Οι συνομιλητές της, τραχείς πολιτικοί και σκληροί επαγγελματίες δημοσιογράφοι, δεν έπιασαν την ποίηση των λόγων της. Μην σας πω ότι μερικοί από αυτούς ίσως κιόλας να σχημάτισαν την εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι η υπουργός είχε πει εκ παραδρομής «δυσθεόρατο», αντί του ορθού «δυσθεώρητο» και, φυσικά, δεν τόλμησαν να διορθώσουν μια κυρία. Ασφαλώς όμως και εγνώριζε η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου τη διαφορά μεταξύ «θεόρατου» και «δυσθεώρητου». Τι στο καλό; Υπουργός Παιδείας είναι! Γίνεται να μην το ξέρει; Απλώς έκανε χρήση της ποιητικής αδείας στη λεξιπλασία και δημιούργησε τη λέξη «δυσθεόρατο», που σημαίνει κάτι τόσο μεγάλο, ώστε είναι δύσκολο και για τον Θεό τον ίδιο να το δει. Και πόσο κομψά το συνδύασε με την προσωποποίηση του χρέους, που μας το παρουσιάζει να χειραφετείται και να ζει από μόνο του!

Χάρη στην κ. Διαμαντοπούλου, στον λόγο της οποίας βρίσκουμε λεξιπλαστική ικανότητα αντάξια ενός Μίλτωνος και τολμηρή εικονοποιία που ανακαλεί την ώριμη ποίηση του Τεντ Χιουζ, διαφαίνεται επιτέλους μια διέξοδος -η ποιητική διέξοδος- από τον ξύλινο λόγο της πολιτικής. Εύγε! Αναμένουμε διακαώς την ποιητική συλλογή της...​


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Μπορεί η υπουργός να είπε _δισθεόρατο_ —λέξη την οποία κανείς δεν μπορεί να κατηγορήσει για σόλοικη, μιας κι ακολουθεί τους κανόνες παραγωγής των λέξεων στην ελληνική— κι απλώς ο κ. Κασιμάτης να τη μετέγραψε λανθασμένα, εκλαμβάνοντάς την ως λάθος (ή επιδιώκοντας να τηνε πει στην υπουργό πάση θυσία).


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2011)

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα μου δικαιολογήσεις και τον _εδώδιμο δυτικό άξονα_; Μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να είπε _εδώδημος_, του εδώ δήμου. :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, όπως είδες, έκανα τη σύνδεση με τη λ. _αιδώς_ (δηλ. _αιδώδιμος_ = ντροπιαστικός).


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2011)

Σήμερα ο Κασιμάτης (που δεν διαβάζει Ζάζουλα και δεν πήρε χαμπάρι την εξήγηση για τον _δισθεόρατο_) αναφέρεται στην προέλευση της υπουργικής δήλωσης: «Για το ίδιο θέμα, φίλος της στήλης από το King’s College του Λονδίνου μάς επιτιμά για την σοβαρή παράλειψη των πηγών της υπουργικής εμπνεύσεως. Υποστηρίζει, συγκεκριμένα, ότι εικόνα του “δυσθεόρατου” χρέους, που αυτονομείται και “μπορεί να ζει από μόνο του” αντλείται από την περίφημη απάντηση που έδωσε ο Ρόναλντ Ρέιγκαν, όταν ερωτήθηκε για το έλλειμμα: “Δεν ανησυχώ γι’ αυτό. Έχει μεγαλώσει και μπορεί μόνο του να φροντίζει τον εαυτό του”».

Προσθέτω και το αγγλικό (από μία τουλάχιστον πηγή): «I'm not worried about the deficit. It is big enough to take care of itself».

Για αναφορά στον υπερλεξισμό του Αλέξανδρου Σχινά δεν έχω την απαραίτητη αντοχή, αλλά κυρίως δεν έχω το πλήρες κείμενο που δημοσιεύτηκε στο _Πάλι_.


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2011)

Ο Κούντερα για τη μετάφραση του _Αστείου_ στα γαλλικά (γαλλική wikipedia):

La langue française maîtrisée, Kundera se lance dans la correction des traductions de ses livres. Dans La Plaisanterie, note de l'auteur, il explique l'importance et la raison qui le poussent à réagir de cette manière :

« Un jour, en 1979, Alain Finkielkraut m'a longuement interviewé pour le Corriere della sera : "Votre style, fleuri et baroque dans La Plaisanterie, est devenu dépouillé et limpide dans vos livres suivants. Pourquoi ce changement ?"

Quoi ? Mon style fleuri et baroque ? Ainsi ai-je lu pour la première fois la version française de La Plaisanterie. (Jusqu'alors je n'avais pas l'habitude de lire et de contrôler mes traductions ; aujourd'hui, hélas, je consacre à cette activité sisyphesque presque plus de temps qu'à l'écriture elle-même.)

Je fus stupéfait. Surtout à partir du deuxième quart, le traducteur (ah non, ce n'était pas François Kérel, qui, lui, s'est occupé de mes livres suivants !) n'a pas traduit le roman ; il l'a réécrit :

Il y a introduit une centaine (oui !) de métaphores embellisantes (*chez moi : le ciel était bleu ; chez lui : sous un ciel de pervenche octobre hissait son pavois fastueux ; chez moi : les arbres étaient colorés ; chez lui : aux arbres foisonnait une polyphonie de tons ; chez moi : elle commença à battre l'air furieusement autour d'elle ; chez lui : ses poings se déchaînèrent en moulin à vent frénétique* (…).

Oui, aujourd'hui encore, j'en suis malheureux. Penser que pendant douze ans, dans nombreuses réimpressions, La plaisanterie, s'exhibait en France dans cet affublement !… Deux mois durant, avec Claude Courtot, j'ai retravaillé la traduction. La nouvelle version (entièrement révisée par Claude Courtot et l'auteur) a paru en 1980.

Quatre ans plus tard, j'ai relu cette version révisée. J'ai trouvé parfait tout ce que nous avions changé et corrigé. Mais, hélas, j'ai découvert combien d'affectations, de tournures tarabiscotées, d'inexactitudes, d'obscurités et d'outrances m'avaient échappé !

En effet, à l'époque, ma connaissance du français n'était pas assez subtile et Claude Courtot (qui ne connaît pas le tchèque) n'avait pu redresser le texte qu'aux endroits que je lui avais indiqués. Je viens donc de passer à nouveau quelques mois sur La plaisanterie.»


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Χτες το βράδυ στον ΑΝΤ1, στην ταινία Tropic Thunder:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]A hooker. All right, you killed a hooker.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Calm down.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Here's what you're gonna do.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Get your hands on *some bleach,*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] some hydrogen peroxide[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and a shitload of lime.[/FONT]*

Μετάφραση:
Σκότωσες μια πόρνη. Ηρέμησε. Πάρε λευκαντικό, οξυζενέ και λάιμ. 

Παρακαλώ; Τι το θέλει το λάιμ — μ' αυτή τη διατύπωση, όχι lime juice; Μάλλον ο μεταφραστής ξέρει το *λάιμ *από τα ωραία κοκτέιλ που πίνει στα μπαράκια, αλλά τον *ασβέστη *δεν τον έχει ξανακούσει στα αγγλικά. Να λοιπόν η μπανανόφλουδα, όταν _νομίζεις _ότι ξέρεις τι σημαίνει κάτι, και δεν το ψάχνεις. Αλλά είπαμε ότι και "καλημέρα" να λένε, αν μας φανεί ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, το ψάχνουμε.

Έκανα μια έρευνα λοιπόν και στους υποτίτλους του dvd. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο την πάτησε και ο μεταφραστής εκεί. Μάλιστα ήταν πιο εφευρετικός, υπέθεσε ότι όλα αυτά τα χρειάζεται ο πρωταγωνιστής για να απολυμάνει τα χέρια του από τα ίχνη του πτώματος!

[FONT=&quot]Σκότωσες μια πόρνη.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Ηρέμησε.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Λοιπόν, αποστείρωσε τα χέρια σου,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ρίξε οξυζενέ και βάλε πολύ Lime.[/FONT]


----------



## SBE (Apr 2, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Σκότωσες μια πόρνη. Ηρέμησε. Πάρε λευκαντικό, οξυζενέ και λάιμ.



... Μία μεζούρα λευκαντικό, δύο οξυζενέ, το χτυπάς στο σέικερ με πάγο και σερβίρεις σε ψηλό ποτήρι με μια φέτα λάιμ. 
(αν και όποιος το διαβάζει μπορεί να νομίζει ότι του συστήνει να τα πάρει για ηρεμιστικά)


----------



## SBE (Apr 2, 2011)

Τον ιστότοπο αυτό δεν τον γνωρίζω, αλλά κάποιος μου έστειλε τον τίτλο αυτό που προκάλεσε γέλιο στους ελληνόφωνους της περιοχής. 
«Άνθρωπος» της CIA o στρατιωτικός επικεφαλής των αντικαθεστωτικών
Με το μαλακό τα εισαγωγικά ρε παιδιά...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2011)

Εκπληκτικό το σημερινό άρθρο του Σαραντάκου με τίτλο Μπρασένς για δέσιμο. Διαβάστε οπωσδήποτε και τα σχόλια των επισκεπτών με θέμα τη μετάφραση και την επιμέλεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2011)

Στον Γητευτή των Σκύλων του Σκάι, μιλάνε για ένα σκυλί που δαγκώνει συνέχεια, τόσο δυνατά που ματώνεις. Και λέει η ιδιοκτήτριά του, "He draws blood". Μετάφραση: "Σου ρουφάει το αίμα".

Σιγά μην είναι και βρικόλακας!


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Και λέει η ιδιοκτήτριά του, "He draws blood". Μετάφραση: "Σου ρουφάει το αίμα".



Ο Κόμης Γαβγάβουλας ή ίσως ο ξάδερφος του, ο Κόμης Δάγκουλας


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2011)

Λεπτομέρεια, βέβαια, αλλά βρίσκω διασκεδαστική αυτή τη μεταπήδηση από την ονομαστική της δημοτικής στη λόγια γενική πτώση:



> (Από εδώ) ... ένα ερμηνευτικό _Γλωσσάρι Όρων_, από τα αγγλικά προς τα ελληνικά.
> 
> Το περιεχόμενο του _Γλωσσαρίου_ είναι δυναμικό [...]



_Το γλωσσάριο, του γλωσσαρίου_, πάει κι έρχεται, το έχει κι ο Μπαμπινιώτης. Αλλά το να πηγαίνει από το _γλωσσάρι_ στη γενική _του γλωσσαρίου_, είναι σχεδόν σαν να λες _το πατάρι_, _του παταρίου_. Σχεδόν. (Αλήθεια, έχουμε πολλές λέξεις σε -_άρι_ και πολλές σε -_άριο_. Ποιες άλλες όμως λέξεις έχουμε που πατάνε και στις δύο παραδόσεις;)

Με την ευκαιρία, αναρωτιέμαι πότε τα λεξικά, τα βοηθήματα με κλιτικά πρότυπα, τα προγράμματα ορθογραφίας, θα αντιληφθούν ότι δεν είναι λάθος να μην κατεβάζεις τον τόνο σε λέξεις όπως το _γλωσσάριο_, ότι μπορείς να λες ακομπλεξάριστα _του γλωσσάριου_. Η καινούργια Γραμματική γράφει (σελ. 42):

Ορισμένα προπαροξύτονα ουσιαστικά αυτής της κατηγορίας παρουσιάζουν δύο τύπους στη γενική ενικού και πληθυντικού: έναν με τόνο στην παραλήγουσα, που χρησιμοποιείται σε τυπικό ύφος, και έναν με τόνο στην προπαραλήγουσα, που χρησιμοποιείται σε ουδέτερο και οικείο ύφος, π.χ. _αμύγδαλου_ και _αμυγδάλου_, _βούτυρου_ και _βουτύρου_ σε φράσεις όπως _Σοκολάτα *αμυγδάλου*_, αλλά _Οι φλοιοί των *αμύγδαλων* είναι μαλακοί_. Καραμέλες βουτύρου, αλλά _Η παραγωγή *βούτυρου* είναι φέτος πολύ μεγάλη_. Μερικά από τα πιο συνηθισμένα στον λόγο ουσιαστικά που παρουσιάζουν αυτούς τους δύο τύπους είναι τα εξής: _αμύγδαλο, ατμόπλοιο, βούτυρο, γόνατο, δάχτυλο, ποδήλατο, πρόβατο_.​


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2011)

Είναι μια διατύπωση με την οποία συχνά μπουρδουκλωνόμαστε, π.χ. «Όχι αυτή την Παρασκευή, την επόμενη», και εννοούμε την επόμενη από αυτή, δηλαδή τη μεθεπόμενη. Ήθελε να κάνει ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας τα αστειάκια του με τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή (που είναι στις 22) και τα 99χρονα του Τιτανικού (που είναι στις 15) και είπε: «Όχι αυτή την Παρασκευή, την ερχόμενη» (που είναι το ίδιο πράγμα). Τελικά κατάφερε να μπερδέψει τους δημοσιογράφους. Κάποιοι καλοί άνθρωποι το μπάλωσαν, έγραψαν «τη μεθεπόμενη» και κάποιοι έφτιαξαν ένα αλαλούμ. Όπως στην «Ε»:

Μας είπαν ότι τα μέτρα τα καινούργια θα τα ανακοινώσουν την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή, στις 15 του Απρίλη. Εμείς θα τους συμβουλεύαμε να τα ανακοινώσουν τη μεθεπόμενη, που είναι και Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, για να συνδυάσουν τη μετρολογία με το θρησκευτικό συναίσθημα του λαού και την επέτειο της βύθισης του "Τιτανικού" πριν από 99 χρόνια.​
Αυτά τα λέει ο δημοσιογράφος, δεν τα είπε ο Τσίπρας. Και η επέτειος της βύθισης του Τιτανικού παραμένει στις 15 του Απρίλη.


----------



## sarant (Apr 12, 2011)

Μα, η ασάφεια είναι εγγενής. Αν (σήμερα που είναι Τρίτη) δεχτούμε ότι είναι νόμιμο το "αυτή την Παρασκευή", τότε το "επόμενη" δεν μπορεί να είναι πάλι "αυτή". 

Το πρόβλημα αυτό το έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές μεταφράζοντας γαλλικά. Είναι, έστω, Απρίλιος 2011 και λένε "mai prochain" εννοώντας τον Μάιο του 2011. Αν μεταφράσω "τον επόμενο Μάιο" πολλοί θα καταλάβουν "τον Μάιο του 2012", οπότε το τρώω εντελώς ή το προσδιορίζω με χρονολογία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2011)

sarant said:


> Μα, η ασάφεια είναι εγγενής. Αν (σήμερα που είναι Τρίτη) δεχτούμε ότι είναι νόμιμο το "αυτή την Παρασκευή", τότε το "επόμενη" δεν μπορεί να είναι πάλι "αυτή".


Εκεί είπα κι εγώ ότι ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα. Μόνο που το συνδυασμό «αυτή την Παρασκευή - την επόμενη» δεν τον έκανε κανένας. Ο Τσίπρας μπερδεύτηκε με _αυτή_ και _ερχόμενη_ και οι δημοσιογράφοι το διόρθωσαν σε _επόμενη_ και _μεθεπόμενη_.

Τώρα το παρακάτω θα το έβαζα στα Επίκαιρα (ή σε νέο νήμα, με τίτλο «Τρελαθήκαμε εντελώς;» ή «Κυκλοφορώ κι οπλοφορώ»), αλλά η σύνταξη που κοκκινίζω μου φάνηκε ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρουσα. Από την Ημερησία:

*Πειραιάς: Επιβάτης πυροβόλησε ελεγκτή της ΕΘΕΛ*
_Σοβαρό επεισόδιο με τραυματισμό, από πυροβολισμό, ελεγκτή της ΕΘΕΛ, σημειώθηκε το απόγευμα στην περιοχή του Πειραιά._
Ο ελεγκτής της ΕΘΕΛ εντόπισε μέσα στη γραμμή 843, που εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Πέραμα, νεαρό ζευγάρι, τα μέλη του οποίου δεν είχαν ακυρώσει εισιτήριο και ζήτησε να κατέβουν από το λεωφορείο, προκειμένου να πάρει τα στοιχεία τους και [να] τους εκδόσει (sic) πρόστιμο. Όταν κατέβηκαν από το λεωφορείο, ο νεαρός πυροβόλησε τον ελεγκτή δύο φορές με όπλο στα πόδια, με αποτέλεσμα εκείνος να μεταφερθεί στο Αττικό Νοσοκομείο.[...] (Πηγή: ΑΠΕ)​
Τι θα λέγατε εσείς στο επίμαχο σημείο;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2011)

...νεαρό ζευγάρι που δεν είχε ακυρώσει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2011)

...νεαρό ζευγάρι που δεν είχ*αν* ακυρώσει εισιτήριο (ή -τήρια; )...

...αλλά εγώ έχω ψώνιο με το «σχήμα κατά το νοούμενο»...


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2011)

Για τους επόμενους: Προσέξτε και το «ζήτησε να κατέβουν από το λεωφορείο» που ακολουθεί.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι η πρόταση θέλει γράψιμο από την αρχή, γιατί αν αλλάξουμε τον αριθμό σε ενικό, θα δημιουργηθούν αμφισημίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2011)

Μα είπες για το κόκκινο μόνο... :)

Ο ελεγκτής της ΕΘΕΛ εντόπισε μέσα στη γραμμή 843, που εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Πέραμα, νεαρό ζευγάρι, τα μέλη του οποίου που δεν είχαν ακυρώσει εισιτήριο, και τους ζήτησε να κατέβουν από το λεωφορείο, προκειμένου να πάρει τα στοιχεία τους και [να] τους εκδόσει (sic) κόψει/βεβαιώσει πρόστιμο. Όταν κατέβηκαν από το λεωφορείο, ο νεαρός πυροβόλησε τον ελεγκτή δύο φορές με όπλο στα πόδια, με αποτέλεσμα εκείνος ο ελεγκτής να χρειαστεί να μεταφερθεί στο Αττικό Νοσοκομείο.


----------



## sarant (Apr 12, 2011)

Καλό το βρίσκω.

Η... αντιαττική σύνταξη (ζευγάρι που δεν είχαν ακυρώσει) δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου, είναι κατοχυρωμένη νομίζω (πρβλ. ο κόσμος χτίζουν εκκλησιές).


----------



## Themis (Apr 12, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι θα προτιμούσα μια κάποια αποσυμπίεση:

...νεαρό ζευγάρι, που δεν *είχε *ακυρώσει *εισιτήρια*, και τους ζήτησε να κατέβουν από το λεωφορείο...

Το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι να αντιγράψουμε το ΛΝΕΓ στο κεφάλι μιας καρφίτσας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2011)

Αυτό το σημερινό αποκλείεται να είναι λάθος εκ προμελέτης. Ή μπλέχτηκε κάποιος αυτόματος διορθωτής ή ήταν ώρα φαγητού (ή τελευταίων ρυθμίσεων για τη βραδινή έξοδο)...







Για το «διακομματικής» σε εισαγωγικά, τι να πεις πια...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για το «διακομματικής» σε εισαγωγικά, τι να πεις πια...


Εδώ έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να βάζουν εισαγωγικά σε οποιαδήποτε μεταφορική χρήση μιας λέξης. 
Π.χ. Αλλάξαμε διαδρομή για να "κόψουμε" δρόμο. 
Κόψε κάτι, συνάδελφε, δεν χρειάζονται εισαγωγικά, τις μεταφορές τις μάθαμε στο Δημοτικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2011)

Η κατάσταση είναι τραγική. Όχι, όχι, ποιος νοιάζεται για το σεισμό και τη ραδιενέργεια; Για τα αγγλικά των Ιαπώνων λέω. Δηλαδή, τι πρέπει να καταλάβω εγώ τώρα από το «by the earthquake generation»;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2011)

Έβαλα στον γκουγκλομεταφραστή το αγγλικό που δεν βγάζει νόημα, και το ιαπωνικό που έδωσε το ξανάκανα αγγλικό: http://translate.google.com/#ja|en|%E5%9C%B0%E9%9C%87%E7%99%BA%E7%94%9F%E3%81%AB%E3%82%88%E3%82%8B%E5%B8%82%E5%A0%B4%E3%82%92%E8%A8%AA%E5%95%8F%E3%81%97%E3%81%A6%E4%B8%AD%E6%AD%A2%E3%81%97%E3%81%A6%E3%81%8F%E3%81%A0%E3%81%95%E3%81%84%0D%0A.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2011)

Και το αποτέλεσμα; Το λινκ σου δεν το δίνει, νομίζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2011)

Δες πάνω δεξιά, στην αγγλική μετάφραση...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2011)

Καλά, εγώ περίμενα να βγει από κάτω η μετάφραση. Αμάν!


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2011)

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι δεξιά και λέει SPOILER (περάστε το ποντίκι πάνω από τη λέξη SPOILER).


Άλλο ωραίο λάθος γκουγκλομετάφρασης:
Follow instructions to the letter.
Ακολουθήστε τις οδηγίες στην επιστολή.


----------



## sarant (Apr 14, 2011)

Νέο κρούσμα μανιακής σχιζολεξίας, χωρίς απόστροφο, χωρίς παύλα, με τόνο στην αποσχισμένη λέξη, από τη χτεσινή (χάρτινη) Ελευθεροτυπία:

(ένα γκολ) ήταν υπέρ αρκετό στην Μπαρτσελόνα


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2011)

Υπέρ..... (wait for it) οχο!



Συνοδεύεται και από γιουτιουμπάκι:


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2011)

Εξ αιρετικό! (καθ' έξη αιρετικό)

Συν-πτωματικά, χτες βρήκα σε μια επι-μέλεια και το φοβερό: Κλείσ' τε τη βρύση!
Εγώ να την κλείσ' ω, εσύ όμως μου το βούλωσ' ες το μάτι. :twit:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2011)

daeman said:


> Εξ αιρετικό! (καθ' έξη αιρετικό)
> 
> Συν-πτωματικά, χτες βρήκα σε μια επι-μέλεια και το φοβερό: Κλείσ' τε τη βρύση!
> Εγώ να την κλείσ' ω, εσύ όμως μου το βούλωσ' ες το μάτι. :twit:


Κι εγώ έχω δει σε επιμέλεια: Κάν'τε γρήγορα!


----------



## sarant (Apr 14, 2011)

Δεν είναι βέβαια η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει αυτό το λάθος.
Ο Πάγκαλος δήλωσε (ή ο δημοσιογράφος έγραψε) ότι "διανύει την έβδομη δεκαετία της ζωής του".
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_politics_1_14/04/2011_438903
Επειδή όμως είναι 73, διανύει, φευ, την όγδοη.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2011)

Κι εγώ το είδα. Δεν θα έλεγα ότι το έκανε ο Πάγκαλος το λάθος, μάλλον ο δημοσιογράφος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2011)

sarant said:


> Δεν είναι βέβαια η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει αυτό το λάθος.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...φραστικές-γκάφες&p=71361&viewfull=1#post71361


----------



## sunshine (Apr 15, 2011)

Από υπότιτλο σε σειρά χτες βράδυ στο ΣΚΑΙ: 

_Δεν του αρέσουν οι απρόσκλητοι καλεσμένοι_!

Δυστυχώς το είχα στο mute και δεν άκουσα το αγγλικό, αλλά ό,τι και να 'λεγε δε θα διορθωνόταν με ένα _επισκέπτες_;


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2011)

Σε κείμενο γενικά προσεγμένο, σκόνταψα πάνω σ' ένα *καθ' ενός*, που είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο, το ο ποίο οποίο σημαίνει ότι ίσως το θέλει το νηματάκι του.


----------



## Themis (Apr 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σε κείμενο γενικά προσεγμένο, σκόνταψα πάνω σ' ένα *καθ' ενός*, που είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο, το ο ποίο οποίο σημαίνει ότι ίσως το θέλει το νηματάκι του.


 Στο οποίο νηματάκι αναμένω να επιχειρηματολογήσεις καθ' ενός συγγραφέα που το έγραψε έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2011)

Και με την ευκαιρία, να δούμε και τη σωστή σχιζολεκτική ορθογραφία του οτιδήποτε: *ό,τι/ότι δήποτε* vs. *ό τι δη ποτέ* (το πρώτο είδα μόλις σε αγγελία στον δρόμο και αναρωτήθηκα απλώς, αφού βγαίνει που βγαίνει μια ψυχή, γιατί δεν βγαίνει σωστά...)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2011)

O διοικητής του Νοσοκομείου Παίδων Αγία Σοφία, διαβάζοντας με μεγάλη επιμέλεια ένα κείμενο-ύμνο για την προσφορά της κυρίας Μαριάννας Βαρδινογιάννη, μας είπε ότι η κυρία Β. είναι πάντα δίπλα τους και **ενσκήπτει με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον στα προβλήματα του νοσοκομείου*. Σαν κακοκαιρία άραγε ή σαν επιδημία;

*ενσκήπτω* [ens<k>ípto] P αόρ. _ενέσκηψα, _απαρέμφ. _ενσκήψει _ *:* (λόγ.) για κακό που έρχεται, που εκδηλώνεται, που εμφανίζεται κτλ. ορμητικά και απροσδόκητα: _Eνέσκηψε θύελλα / κακοκαιρία· _(πρβ. _ξεσπώ_). _Eνέσκηψε επιδημία χολέρας. _ [λόγ. < αρχ. _ἐνσκήπτω_] 

*εγκύπτω* [en<g>ípto] P αόρ. _ενέκυψα, _απαρέμφ. _εγκύψει_ *:* (λόγ.) ~ _σε κτ., _εξετάζω, μελετώ κτ. με πολλή αγάπη και προθυμία, με πολύ ζήλο: _Aπό νεαρή ηλικία ενέκυψε στην πλατωνική φιλοσοφία. H επιτροπή θα εγκύψει στα προβλήματα. _ [λόγ. < αρχ. _ἐγκύπτω _`σκύβω και κοιτάζω μέσα΄]


----------



## meidei (Apr 15, 2011)

> Και με την ευκαιρία, να δούμε και τη σωστή σχιζολεκτική ορθογραφία του οτιδήποτε: ό(,)τι δήποτε vs. ό τι δη ποτέ (το πρώτο είδα μόλις σε αγγελία στον δρόμο και αναρωτήθηκα απλώς, αφού βγαίνει που βγαίνει μια ψυχή, γιατί δεν βγαίνει σωστά...)


Χμ, αν είναι να ξεκινήσουμε να γράφουμε κάθε μόρφημα της λέξης ξεχωριστά, να υιοθετήσουμε και τα κινέζικα ιδεογράμματα πιστεύω. Θα είναι πολύ φινετσάτο.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> O διοικητής του Νοσοκομείου Παίδων Αγία Σοφία, διαβάζοντας με μεγάλη επιμέλεια ένα κείμενο-ύμνο για την προσφορά της κυρίας Μαριάννας Βαρδινογιάννη, μας είπε ότι η κυρία Β. είναι πάντα δίπλα τους και **ενσκήπτει με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον στα προβλήματα του νοσοκομείου*. Σαν κακοκαιρία άραγε ή σαν επιδημία;



Φαίνεται πως η κυρία Βαρδινογιάννη εμφανίζεται ορμητικά και απροσδόκητα στο Αγία Σοφία και όλο ρωτά με περιέργεια να μάθει τα προβλήματά τους...!


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και με την ευκαιρία, να δούμε και τη σωστή σχιζολεκτική ορθογραφία του οτιδήποτε: *ό,τι/ότι δήποτε* vs. *ό τι δη ποτέ* (το πρώτο είδα μόλις σε αγγελία στον δρόμο και αναρωτήθηκα απλώς, αφού βγαίνει που βγαίνει μια ψυχή, γιατί δεν βγαίνει σωστά...)


 
Για το ο,τ,ι,δ,η,π,ο,τ,ε  βλ. εδώ επίσης. Συν την παραλλαγή που συνάντησα τις προάλλες: *,οτιδήποτε.* 
Ναι, ακριβώς, με υποδιαστολή στην αρχή. Όχι σφάλμα πληκτρολόγησης, πολλές φορές. Όπως να 'ναι, όπως δει, ποτέ.

Στο παράνομο ζεύγος ενσκήπτω-σκύβω εγκύψαμε και ενσκήψαμε κι εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2011)

*Average: the most offensive word in the English language.*







Και η προσπάθεια ενός Έλληνα δημοσιογράφου στο περιοδικό Umami να μας μεταφράσει αυτή τη διαφήμιση. Λέει απευθυνόμενος στον Γκόρντον Ράμσεϊ:Ωστόσο, σου βγάζω ξανά το καπέλο διότι υπήρξες η έμπνευση για μια εξυπνότατη διαφημιστική αφίσα του τζιν Gordon's που λέει: *Μέσος όρος*, η πιο προσβλητική λέξη στο εγγλέζικο λεξιλόγιο.​Πού να καταλάβει τώρα ο μη αγγγλομαθής αναγνώστης γιατί ένας όρος των μαθηματικών είναι προσβλητική λέξη στα αγγλικά; 
-Τι γνώμη έχεις γι' αυτό το τζιν;
-Μέσος όρος.

Ενώ αν λέγαμε:
-Τι γνώμη έχεις γι' αυτόν τον δημοσιογράφο;
-Μέτριος.

*Μέτριος:* (για ποιότητα) που δεν είναι ούτε πολύ καλός ούτε πολύ κακός: ~ _καλλιτέχνης / επιστήμονας. Mέτριο μυαλό / αποτέλεσμα. Mαθητής _~ _στα μαθηματικά.

Του μέσου όρου _θα μπορούσε να αντιπροτείνει κάποιος, αλλά μάλλον αφύσικο ακούγεται σε οποιαδήποτε χρήση: 
"Του μέσου όρου", η πιο προσβλητική έκφραση στο αγγλικό λεξιλόγιο. 

-Πώς σου φαίνεται αυτό το τζιν; 
-Του μέσου όρου.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> *Average: the most offensive word in the English language.*


Βέβαια κάποιος με λογοπαικτικές εμμονές θα προσέθετε:
*Aver age: the most offensive number — in any language.*


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2011)

Μέσα στα όρη σκέφτομαι,
διαβάζοντας Ουμάμι
και μέσο όρο σα θωρώ,
πώς ξαστεριά θα κάμει;

ο μεσορανόρεχτος (average aversive)


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2011)

Καθημερινή: "Οι Έλληνες θεοί επιστρέφουν" στην Αυστρία

Η έκθεση αποτελείται από δύο μέρη: στο πρώτο και μεγαλύτερο μέρος παρουσιάζονται οι σημαντικότεροι θεοί των αρχαίων Ελλήνων με επεξηγήσεις για την προέλευσή τους, το ρόλο τους και τον τρόπο λατρείας τους, με τη βαρύτητα να δίνεται στο Δία, *τον ήδη* και τον Ποσειδώνα, ενώ σε ξεχωριστές αίθουσες φιλοξενούνται η Αθηνά, η Αφροδίτη, η Ήρα και η Δήμητρα.​
Σφάλμα πληκτρολόγησης προφανώς, σε συνδυασμό με το θέμα του τονισμού των κεφαλαίων σε αρκετά έντυπα, αλλά έχει την πλάκα του ο θεός *Ήδης. 
Ο θεός που ήδη επικαλεστήκαμε αλλά δεν μας έκανε τη χάρη; 

Παρακάτω όμως έχουμε μια αριστουργηματική σύνταξη, άξια να συμπεριληφθεί στα εκθέματα:
_Σημαντικότερο των εκθεμάτων_ είναι ο Μεγάλος Βωμός από την Ακρόπολη της αρχαίας ελληνικής Περγάμου στη Μικρά Ασία, που αποτελούσε τμήμα ενός μεγαλύτερου αρχιτεκτονικού συγκροτήματος και έγινε διάσημος *από το μήκος 113 μέτρων μαρμάρινου διαζώματος* στο οποίο γίνεται η αναπαράσταση του αγώνα των Ολύμπιων Θεών κατά των Γιγάντων, ενώ η συλλογή περιλαμβάνει τμήματα από άλλα οικοδομήματα της Περγάμου.​
Αυτό το σύμπτωμα γενικομανίας χρειάζεται κι έναν όρο αντάξιο της εφευρετικότητας του ασυντάκτη. 
Ρίχνω στο τραπέζι τη σχιζολεκτική *αναίτια-τική γενικο-ποίηση*. Ποντάρετε, κυρίες και κύριοι. :blink:
Ελπίζω να μην το πάρει είδηση κανένας ελληνόφωνος εκεί πέρα στη Στυρία. Είναι αυστηροί οι φιλόλογοι της Αυστυρίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2011)

daeman said:


> Είναι αυστηροί οι φιλόλογοι της Αυστυρίας.


Μήπως εννοείς ότι είναι αυστυροί οι φιλόλογοι της Αυστηρίας;


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2011)

Περί αυστυρότητας εδώ, παρακαλώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

*Χρειαζόμαστε Τσώρτσιλ, αλλά έχουμε μόνον Ατλή*

Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος στο σημερινό άρθρο του Στ. Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή και δεν πρέπει να είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος, γιατί το κείμενο καταλήγει: «Και ενώ χρειαζόμαστε έναν Τσώρτσιλ στο τιμόνι της χώρας, δυστυχώς βολευόμαστε όπως όπως με έναν ψοφοδεή Ατλή: “έναν ταπεινόφρονα άνθρωπο, που έχει πολλούς λόγους για να είναι ταπεινός”, όπως είχε πει κάποτε για τον διάδοχό του στην πρωθυπουργία το 1945 ο πατέρας της νίκης...».

Είναι λάθος, βέβαια, η μεταγραφή _Ατλή_. Είναι λάθος γιατί ο Βρετανός πρωθυπουργός Attlee προφέρεται και μεταγράφεται _Άτλι_ (ή _Άτλη_). Αυτό το «έχουμε Ατλή», πολύ με ενοχλεί. Θες γιατί μου έρχεται μια ονομαστική «ο Ατλής», θες γιατί μου θυμίζει τον Ηρακλή. Και στο τιμόνι της χώρας ούτε Τσόρτσιλ έχουμε ούτε Ηρακλή.



Προσθήκη 21/4: Την επομένη, 20/4, έγινε νέα αναφορά στον Βρετανό πρωθυπουργό και αυτή τη φορά ο τόνος είχε απλώς εξαφανιστεί, όπως συμβαίνει σε πολλές εφημερίδες με τα τονούμενα κεφαλαία αρχικά: _Ατλη_.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2011)

Εκτός αν εννοεί καβαλάρη, που δεν το πιστεύω. ;)

http://ermisaggelioforos.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_5185.html (προσοχή, το μπλογκ έχει μουσική από τις εκνευριστικές διαφημίσεις)
Αφουγκραστείτε νά σας πώ ούλοι μικροί μεγάλοι 
πώς πολεμά o Μουσταφάς με το Χατζή Μιχάλη : 
Έπιασαν οί Γκραμπουσιανοί και γράψαν και ζητούνε 
*Ατλήδες* απού το Μωρηά πολλοί νά κατεβούνε. 
Κι επέψαν γράμμα του Χατζή του Στερεολλαδίτη 
νά πρεμαζώξη τσ' άντρες του νά κατεβή στη Κρήτη.

Στ' Ανάπλι μονομέριασε τριακόσιους δυο *ατλήδες*
στην Κρήτη για νά καταβή απού 'ν οί Μισερλήδες 
Κι' εδιάλεξε 'τσή Ρούμελης άντρες και παλληκάρια 
κι' άπής τσή μονομέριασε τσ' έβαλε στα καράβια. 

Πάει καί ξεβαρκάρει 'τση στη λεύθερη Γραμπούσα
κι ερώτα τσή Γραμπουσιανούς αν έχουσι μπαρούθια.
— Εμείς μπαρούθια έχουμε, βόλια νά πολεμούμε, 
άλογα μόνο θέλουμε και τσή στερηά νά βγούμε. 
...​

http://www.rizitiko.org/rizitika/xrizitika/x20.html
...
Τριάντα Τούρκους σκότωσε κι’ ακόμ’ είν’ καβαλάρης.
Τ’αμμάθιαν τ’ αναντράνισε και συντηρά ομπρός του
Δεν είδ’ απού τσ’ *ατλήδες* του παρά τον απατόν του.
Και συντηρά τ’αλόγατα πούσανιε ξαπλωμένα
Κ’ εκοίτουνταν κάτω ‘ς τη γής ‘ς το αίμα βουτημένα. 
Και συντηρά κάτω ‘ς τη γής που πάθιε τ’άλογόν του
Κ’εχώνεντο ‘ς τα αίματα ως τον αστράγαλόν του.
...​


----------



## sarant (Apr 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Χρειαζόμαστε Τσώρτσιλ, αλλά έχουμε μόνον Ατλή*
> 
> Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος στο σημερινό άρθρο του Στ. Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή και δεν πρέπει να είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος, γιατί το κείμενο καταλήγει: «Και ενώ χρειαζόμαστε έναν Τσώρτσιλ στο τιμόνι της χώρας, δυστυχώς βολευόμαστε όπως όπως με έναν ψοφοδεή Ατλή: “έναν ταπεινόφρονα άνθρωπο, που έχει πολλούς λόγους για να είναι ταπεινός”, όπως είχε πει κάποτε για τον διάδοχό του στην πρωθυπουργία το 1945 ο πατέρας της νίκης...».



Πέρα από το ότι ο Κασιμάτης αδικεί κατάφωρα τον Άτλι (ή έστω τον... ατλή), ο οποίος, θυμίζω, ψηφίστηκε ο καλύτερος Βρετανός πρωθυπουργός του 20ού αιώνα, έχει ενδιαφέρον το πώς αποδίδει το γνωστό δηλητηριώδες απόφθεγμα του Τσόρτσιλ. Το οποίο στο πρωτότυπο το βρήκα: A modest man, who has much to be modest about, αν και κυκλοφορούν και παραλλαγές με humble αντί για modest, πάντως το ίδιο επίθετο δυο φορές. Εγώ θα έβαζα μετριόφρων και τις δύο. Εσείς;


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

Εγώ από τη σύγχιση, σχεδόν δεν διάβασα τι είχε πει ο Τσόρτσιλ... :)

Το έλεγξα, και το ακριβές είναι: A modest man who has a good deal to be modest about.
Στο _Chicago Sunday Tribune Magazine of Books_ (27/6/1954)

Και συμφωνώ:
Ένας μετριόφρων άνθρωπος που έχει πολλούς λόγους να είναι μετριόφρων.
Ή μετριόφρονας, αν προτιμάτε.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Apr 21, 2011)

Από το ελληνικό MTV (17/12/2010, το βρήκα σε κάτι παλιές σημειώσεις μου).

Σχολιάζει η εκπομπή τη συμπεριφορά κάποιων ροκ συγκροτημάτων:
"...ludicrous antics of other bands like Europe and Bon Jovi".

Υπότιτλος:
"...αντικέ συγκροτήματα".


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Ο Πάγκαλος είπε: «We have been trying to avoid breaking into [the public sector] and its practices for years. It was a comfortable way to live but also a lazy way to live and now we have to face it». (Το άκουσα, το έχει και η Καθημερινή.)
Η Χουριέτ το έκανε κάτι (μπορείτε να βρείτε τι; ) που στα ελληνικά αποδόθηκε «όταν οι Τούρκοι εργάζονταν, εμείς τεμπελιάζαμε».

Αυτό λέγεται δημιουργική μετάφραση δημοσιογράφου / τιτλατζή. Ίσως να ασχολούμασταν με την ουσία των προβλημάτων μας αν ο εκπρόσωπος της ΝΔ μιλούσε λιγότερο σαν δημοσιογράφος / τιτλατζής.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η Χουριέτ το έκανε κάτι (μπορείτε να βρείτε τι; ) που στα ελληνικά αποδόθηκε «όταν οι Τούρκοι εργάζονταν, εμείς τεμπελιάζαμε».


Αμέσως 
Türkler çalışırken biz tembellik yaptık. Şimdi bunun sonuçlarına katlanıyoruz.

Η Χουριέτ λοιπόν το έκανε έτσι όπως το γράφεις στα ελληνικά, δηλαδή Όταν οι Τούρκοι δούλευαν, εμείς τεμπελιάζαμε. Τώρα, υφιστάμεθα τα αποτελέσματα. Εδώ είναι, λέει, η ηχογράφηση, εγώ δεν τη βλέπω τώρα.

Εντωμεταξύ, διαβάζοντας τώρα τις απομαγνητοφωνήσεις της συνέντευξης του Πάγκαλου στα ελληνικά, βλέπω ότι ο Τούρκος μεταφραστής/δημοσιογράφος, έχει διαπράξει διπλή λαθροχειρία, διότι ολόκληρο το κείμενο που αναφέρει λέει:
Hem ekonomik hem de siyasi açıdan Türkiye’yi çok güçlü görüyorum. İnsanlar başarılı, bunun için de mutlu ve kendine güvenli. Türkler çalışırken biz tembellik yaptık. Şimdi bunun sonuçlarına katlanıyoruz​Δηλαδή
Βλέπω την Τουρκία πολύ δυνατή, τόσο από οικονομικής όσο και από πολιτικής άποψης. Οι άνθρωποι είναι επιτυχημένοι, και γι' αυτό είναι ευτυχισμένοι και έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση. Όταν οι Τούρκοι δούλευαν, εμείς τεμπελιάζαμε. Τώρα, υφιστάμεθα τα αποτελέσματα. ​Εντάξει, καλά τα πάνε οι γείτονες, αλλά κόψε κάτι, ρε φίλε. Αν και, εδώ που τα λέμε, η Χουριέτ φημίζεται για την εθνικιστική της προσέγγιση.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Apr 25, 2011)

Μέρα αγάπης σήμερα, να πούμε έναν καλό λόγο, ένα αντιολισθητικό ή αντι-slip αν θέλετε.
Στο κεντρικό δελτίο του Αντένα (22/4) ο/η υποτιτλιστής απέδωσε το "youtube sensation"
ως "διάττοντας αστέρας". Καθόλου άσχημη επιλογή εκεί που προέχει η αμεσότητα
του νοήματος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 28, 2011)

Σώνει και καλά να τον λένε Ζαν Ζακ; Το ίδιο λάθος υπάρχει εξίσου συχνά και με το λατινικό αλφάβητο. Μάλλον φταίει που ήταν μεγάλη φίρμα ο Rousseau.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2011)

Για να αποκαταστήσουμε την αλήθεια: Ζακ-Υβ τον λένε.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2011)

Από το ΒΗΜΑ, για τον θάνατο της Γαλλίδας ηθοποιού Μαρί-Φρανς Πιζιέ:

Η υπόθεση της αυτοκτονίας της *κωμικού *είναι μια από εκείνες που εξετάζονται από τους ανακριτές, που έχουν κάνει έρευνες για την ψυχική της κατάσταση πριν από το θάνατό της.

Κωμικός; Μάλλον _comédienne _θα έγραφε το πρωτότυπο, δηλαδή ηθοποιός. Η λέξη μπορεί να βασίζεται ετυμολογικά στην κωμωδία, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή σημαίνει απλώς _ηθοποιός, _και αν θέλουμε να πούμε κωμικός ή δραματικός ηθοποιός, λέμε acteur comique, acteur dramatique.

Πέραν αυτού, και όλη η σύνταξη της πρότασης εντελώς στραμπουληγμένη.

Από τη γαλλική Wiki:
Un *acteur* ou *comédien* – au féminin, *actrice* ou *comédienne* – est un artiste, généralement professionnel, qui prête son physique ou simplement sa voix à un personnage dans un film, une pièce de théâtre, à la télévision, à la radio ou même dans des spectacles de rue.
Étymologiquement, le _comédien_ est un acteur plus particulièrement spécialisé dans la comédie _tragédien_ est davantage spécialisé dans la tragédie (τραγῳδία). *Avec le temps, cette distinction s'est estompée dans l'usage. Les termes acteur comique et acteur dramatique peuvent être utilisés pour distinguer des comédiens spécialisés dans un registre donné. *


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 29, 2011)

Πάλι ζωγράφισε το ΒΗΜΑ! Και, φυσικά, ο "μεταφραστής" πρέπει να αγνοούσε εντελώς τη φιλμογραφία της Πιζιέ, διαφορετικά δεν θα έβαζε αβασάνιστα αυτό το ανεκδιήγητο "κωμικός". Όσο για το κείμενό του, δεν είναι απλώς σε στραμπουληγμένα ελληνικά, είναι και ιδανικό για να προκαλέσει καμιά εκατοστή παρανοήσεις με δυο γραμμές! 
[μα αυτοκτόνησε η Πιζιέ; Ποιές είναι οι άλλες αυτοκτονίες που εξετάζουν οι ανακριτές; Ή ποιές είναι οι άλλες υποθέσεις και γιατί είναι συναφείς μ' αυτήν της Πιζιέ; Και, διάολε, τι γάτοι αυτοί οι Γάλλοι ανακριτές που ήδη πριν από το θάνατο της ηθοποιού είχαν διερευνήσει την ψυχική υγεία της!].

Ψάχνεις επομένως το πρωτότυπο (το οποίο είναι μάλλον ρεπορτάζ πρακτορείου που αναδημοσιεύεται εδώ κι εκεί:

"La thèse du suicide de la comédienne est l'une de celles qui sont envisagées par les enquêteurs, qui ont mené des investigations sur son état psychologique avant son décès".

Α, και στη συνέχεια του δημοσιεύματος του ΒΗΜΑΤΟΣ βλέπω "_Η ηθοποιός, που πέθανε σε ηλικία 66 ετών, θα ταφεί το Σάββατο στο Sanary-sur-Mer, στον οικογενειακό τάφο του συζύγου της, Τιερί Φούνκ-Μπρεντανό, ανώτερο στέλεχος του ομίλου Lagardere_". Αφού μεταγράφεις τον χηρεύσαντα, τι αφήνεις με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες το Σαναρύ-συρ-Μερ και τον όμιλο Λαγκαρντέρ (που δεν μπορείς - ; - να του βάλεις και το αξάν του); Κι αυτό το ετερόπτωτο στο τέλος; Μεγαλείο!


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 29, 2011)

;)και η απαραίτητη αφιέρωση στον μεταφραστή του ΒΗΜΑΤΟΣ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2011)

Πάντως, το θέμα πρέπει να δυσκόλεψε και άλλους, πχ τον τιτλατζή στην Καθημερινή:


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 30, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, το θέμα πρέπει να δυσκόλεψε και άλλους, πχ τον τιτλατζή στην Καθημερινή:



Ωραίος ο ηθοποιούς:lol:!!! Πάντως, τη ζημιά στη μετάφραση την έκανε το ΑΠΕ απ' ό,τι φαίνεται (και βεβαίως των εγκρίτων εντύπων μας τους φάνηκε ΟΚ)...


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2011)

Έτσι είναι. Το κάνει ένας το λάθος




κι έπειτα τα λάθη γίνονται... σωρός.


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2011)

Όλοι το αναπαρήγαγαν, κανένας δεν το διόρθωσε. Ούτε στην τηλεόραση έκαναν τον κόπο. Έτσι το αντέγραψαν, έτσι το διάβασαν, [βρόνχο]. Αυτό που ήθελε να πει ο πρωθυπουργός: «Απλώς, ανακυκλώνουν ή μεταφέρουν τα προβλήματα στο μέλλον, και πρακτικά τα καθιστούν *βρόχο* για όλους τους πολίτες». Θηλιά που μας πνίγει, όχι βρόγχο στο στήθος.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 2, 2011)

Κάποτε οι δικηγόροι μιλούσαν για τη «βάσανο των αποδείξεων», δηλαδή την ενδελεχή εξέταση των αποδεικτικών στοιχείων. Πλέον, πολλοί μιλούν για το βάσανο των αποδείξεων, δηλαδή το βασανιστήριο των φορολογουμένων που μαζεύουν αποδείξεις λιανικής. Και κάποιος είπε να τα συνδυάσει.
http://tinyurl.com/6x6ax9r


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με τη ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι, ο Θανάσης Βέγγος "εκτέλεσε τη στρατιωτική του θητεία".


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2011)

Από το in.gr:

*





*Και χιλιάδες εν *μέρη στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2011)

Εκεί στη Βιέννη, όπου πέρασα τις προηγούμενες τέσσερις μέρες, έφαγα σ' ένα εστιατόριο που είχε μεταφρασμένο τον κατάλογο στα αγγλικά και στα ιταλικά. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να τον είχα πάρει μαζί μου και να τον αντιγράψω εδώ ολόκληρο προς τέρψη των λεξιλόγων. Προσφέρω όμως αμοιβή σε όποιον μπορέσει να καταλάβει τι ήταν αυτό το φαγητό:
*Sour calf's lights with dumplings.*
Δεν δίνω ακόμα τη γερμανική ονομασία. Υποτίθεται ότι από τα αγγλικά έπρεπε να καταλάβουμε τι είναι αυτό και να το παραγγείλουμε. Και, εδώ που τα λέμε, αν είχαν μια σωστή μετάφραση, μπορεί να το είχα παραγγείλει, επειδή είναι γνήσιο αυστριακό πιάτο.


----------



## Marinos (May 8, 2011)

Υπάρχει ένα πολύ αστείο τέτοιο απόσπασμα, με κατάλογο εστιατορίου στο Μεξικό, στο (τραγικό κατά τα άλλα) _Κάτω από το ηφαίστειο_ του Μάλκολμ Λόουρυ. Δεν έχω το αγγλικό, αλλά και η ελληνική μετάφραση (της Μαρίνας Λώμη, εκδ. Αστάρτη) είναι καλή: μεταξύ άλλων, αυνάκι ψητό, κοτόπουλο ξωτικό του σπιτιού, κόκκινα φασόλια με τάρταρο τηγανητό, τζιν βιζ, κοκτέιλ με ξινόγαμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2011)

Κάθε γερμανοαγγλικό λεξικό μεταφράζει το πλεμονάκι (ως Lunge ή το αυστριακό Beuschel) με lights (τρίτος ορισμός). Συμφωνεί και το ODE. Τι να σου κάνουν κι αυτοί... :s


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2011)

Ε, βέβαια, εσύ θα ξέρεις πιο καλά τα αυστριακά πιάτα :) 
Γερμανοαγγλικό λεξικό δεν είχα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο αγγλομαθής πρέπει να είναι κάποιος για να δει στον κατάλογο lights και να σκεφτεί πλεμόνια. Ειδικά με το επίθετο sour μπροστά. Ομολογουμένως ήταν η πρώτη φορά που συνάντησα τη λέξη lights με αυτή τη σημασία. Μάλλον έπρεπε να τη βάλουμε στο κουίζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2011)

Ε, ναι, εμείς τα εντόσθια τα κάνουμε συνήθως ψητά, αυτοί τα κάνουν ξινά...


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2011)

Φωτό με κινητό έπρεπε να βγάλεις, Αλεξάνδρα, να φτιάξουμε ένα ωραιότατο αγγλοϊταλογερμανοελληνικό κουιζάκι.

Το γλωσσικό τριβιδάκι:
Beuschl is pretty much the most ambivalent dish of Austrian cuisine: It is disgusting to think of the ingredients, but most delicious to eat. Don't worry about the lung and vessel things in it - they get cut into tiny pieces and look all innocent and nice. _Beuschl, by the way, is also an Austrian slang term for a person's lung and low-quality cigarettes are sometimes referred to as "Beuschlreißer" - beuschl strippers._

Πλεμόνια και καρδιά; Lights out for me.

Ως ατζέντης του δόχτορα, για να 'χουμε το καλό ρώτημα, πόση είναι η αμοιβή και πότε μπορούμε να την εκταμιεύσουμε; 
Δρα, 15% είναι η συμφωνία μας, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2011)

Θα βρω τη συνταγή και θα μας τα μαγειρέψει...


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2011)

Ορίστε μια συνταγή αγγλιστί κι άλλη μια γερμανιστί που συνοδεύει σχετικό άρθρο του Spiegel, αλλά σε τέτοιο είδος εγώ δεν πληρώνομαι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως θα το δοκίμαζα με μεγάλη προθυμία. Μήπως δεν τρώμε μαγειρίτσα, πατσά και κοκορέτσι;


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2011)

Το αγγλικό τριβιδάκι:

*lights* _n.pl._
[The word *lung* has the same etymological meaning, the _lungs_ being distinguished from the other internal parts by their lightness.] 
a. The lungs. Now only applied to the lungs of beasts (sheep, pigs, bullocks), used as food (chiefly for cats and dogs).

Και WIkipedia:
Lights are the lungs of game or livestock as used in cooking and butchery. Although technically offal, lights are rarely used in English-speaking culinary traditions, with the exception of the Scottish national dish haggis.

Οι Εγγλέζοι δεν φτιάχνουν μαγειρίτσα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2011)

το έτερον ήμισυ, γενική του....;

Ποιου _έτερου ημίσεος_ και κολοκύθια τούμπανο. Τα δυσκόλως κλινόμενα μεταπίπτουν σε άκλιτα (νέος κανόνας):







Και, (μυστικό!), αυτό το «έτερον ήμισυ», αν δεν μας βολεύει, μπορούμε να το πούμε και το «άλλο μισό». Σημαίνει *ακριβώς το ίδιο* (τ' ορκίζομαι), είναι εξίσου όμορφο, και δεν γινόμαστε και ρόμπες γενικώς (δηλαδή, στη γενική).


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

Είσαι υπερβολικός (που κόλλησες στη γενική). Διότι υπάρχει και ο πληθυντικός.
Με καμιά εξηνταριά «έτερα ημίσεα», αλλά πάνω από 900 «έτερα ήμισυ».

(Κανένας δεν σέβεται το παλιό καλό σύνθημα «αφήστε τα ημίση»...)


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> Και, (μυστικό!), αυτό το «έτερον ήμισυ», αν δεν μας βολεύει, μπορούμε να το πούμε και το «άλλο μισό». Σημαίνει *ακριβώς το ίδιο* (τ' ορκίζομαι), είναι εξίσου όμορφο, και δεν γινόμαστε και ρόμπες γενικώς (δηλαδή, στη γενική).



Και πώς είναι οι ρόμπες στη γενική; Των ρομπών, των ρόμπων, των ρόμπες ή των ρόμπα; 

Τι κλίση στο έτερο ήμισυ; και κολοκύθια στο πάτερο;
Εδώ δεν κλίνει ούτε στουρνεύει άλλα κι άλλα, εύκολα:

...στην αρχή *μια* νέας σχέσης... που βίωναν μια μακροχρόνια και *πλήρης* σχέση... Ο Άρθουρ Άρον, *νευροεπιστημόνας*... έδειχναν *ακρίβως*... όπως νεοερωτευμένοι... όσο πιο ερωτευμένοι και *πλήροις* ένιωθαν... 

Απορία: ο νεοερωτευμένος είναι αυτός που ερωτεύτηκε νέος ή αυτός που ερωτεύτηκε πρόσφατα το εταίριο ημίσεο;


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2011)

Στο ίδιο πάντως άρθρο έχει και τον δοτικοφανή πληθυντικό "όσο πιο ερωτευμένοι και πλήρΟΙς ένιωθαν..."

Ωχ, μαζί έπεσα με τον συνονόματο!


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2011)

Γιατί, αυτό το έρημο το αποθετικό;


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2011)

Ε, τώρα είμαστε πλήροις νευροεπιστημόνες, συνονόματε. :) 
Τα νεύρα μου, τα χάπια μου και μια ρακή να φύγω. ;-\


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2011)

Απεργίας διαρκούσης / κι αντιστάσεως μη ούσης / ενός λάθου ευρεθέντα / μύρια ανακαλυφθέντα...


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2011)

Μου άρεσε που διάβασα τον Σαραντάκο να γράφει: «Ευχαριστώ και για τα επόμενα σχόλια». «Πάλι φεύγει», αναρωτήθηκα, «και ευχαριστεί τον κόσμο προκαταβολικά;» Όχι, ευχαριστούσε για τα σχόλια που ακολούθησαν τις προηγούμενες ευχαριστίες του. Αποφάσισα ότι το «επόμενα» είναι σαν το «σύγχρονα»: εξαρτάται από το πού θα βάλεις την πινέζα. Και απόλαυσα τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια. (Ευτυχώς που δεν βγάζει και ουζάκι πρωινιάτικα, πού κεφάλι για δουλειά μετά...)


----------



## sarant (May 13, 2011)

Πάλι έχει φύγει, παρέμπ, αλλά δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό με το "επόμενα", μου βγήκε εντελώς αυθόρμητα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2011)

Στο παιχνίδι γνώσεων του Mega, μπήκε η ερώτηση "Τι χρώμα έχει ο αιματίτης", και από τις δύο πιθανές απαντήσεις "Κόκκινο ή γκρι", υποτίθεται ότι η σωστή απάντηση ήταν το γκρι. Είναι έτσι, όμως;

Hematite is a mineral, colored *black to steel or silver-gray, brown to reddish brown, or red. *
Hematite is made up of iron and oxygen-a type of iron oxide. It takes its name from the Greek word for "blood," and is a rusty color in powdered form. *Fine-grained hematite helps gives Mars its characteristic red hue.*
Grey hematite is typically found in places where there has been standing water or mineral hot springs.

  

Θα περίμενε κανένας από τον υπεύθυνο των ερωτήσεων λίγη περισσότερη σοβαρότητα όταν βάζει ερώτηση για ένα ορυκτό που ονομάζεται αιματίτης, άρα είναι φως φανάρι ότι ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει σε γκρίζο χρώμα, δεν μπορείς να αποκλείσεις το κόκκινο, χαρακτηρίζοντάς το λανθασμένη απάντηση!


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Κλείνει το σημερινό άρθρο του Γιώργου Λακόπουλου στα Νέα:

Μπορεί να συμβεί και αυτό που επιδιώκει ο Σαμαράς; Να γίνει ο δέκατος κατά σειρά πρωθυπουργός της Γ' Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας; Γιατί όχι; Στην Ελλάδα μόνο ο Έβερτ από τους αρχηγούς αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης απέτυχε να γίνει πρωθυπουργός. Αν θα το καταφέρει και ο Αντώνης, θα είναι κυρίως γιατί θυμίζει αυτό που έλεγε η αγγλίδα ιστορικός Βάιολετ Μπλίναμ-Κάρτερ για τους Τόρις: «Δεν είναι πάντα λάθος, αλλά είναι μονίμως λάθος τη σωστή στιγμή».​
Το τσιτάτο («Tories are not always wrong, but they are always wrong at the right moment») ανήκει στη λαίδη Βάιολετ Μπόναμ Κάρτερ (Lady Violet Bonham Carter), που ήταν πολιτικός και όχι ιστορικός (αν και είναι σημαντικό το ημερολόγιό της), και διετέλεσε και πρόεδρος του Κόμματος των Φιλελευθέρων αμέσως μετά τον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο. Κυρίως, θα πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ότι ήταν η κόρη του πρωθυπουργού Άσκουιθ και η γιαγιά της Έλενας Μπόναμ Κάρτερ. Στο _Λεξικό του έξυπνου λόγου_ (απ' όπου συχνά παίρνει ο Λακόπουλος τις ρήσεις με τις οποίες κλείνει τα άρθρα του) τα ονόματα είναι στα αγγλικά.


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2011)

Εξωμεταφραστικό, αλλά αυτό που λέει ο Λακόπουλος, ότι "Στην Ελλάδα μόνο ο Έβερτ από τους αρχηγούς αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης απέτυχε να γίνει πρωθυπουργός" ξεχνάει αφενός τον Γ. Μαύρο και αφετέρου τον Ευάγγελο Αβέρωφ.


----------



## Marinos (May 17, 2011)

Εγεννήθη ημίν νέος όρος: σοδομαζοχισμός.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2011)

Επειδή μαζευτήκανε πολλοί όροι, παρακαλώ να γίνεται και η απαραίτητη διάκριση από τον _σανιδομαζοχισμό_!


----------



## Earion (May 19, 2011)

Στο ημιθανές Alter προβάλλουν τα απογεύματα μια τηλεοπτική σειρά χιούμορ-περιπέτειας με έναν που το παίζει μένταλιστ ντετέκτιβ, ή κάπως έτσι, του οποίου δεν συγκράτησα το όνομα. Τέλος πάντων, στο αποψινό επεισόδιο σημαντικότατο ρόλο έπαιζε μια μασονική στοά (lodge), αλλά η υποτιτλίστρια δεν ήξερε τη λέξη και όλο Λοτζ την ανέβαζε Λοτζ την κατέβαζε.

Επίσης, μόλις είδα το τρέιλερ με τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους για τη νέα περιπέτεια των "Πειρατών της Καραϊβικής". Στα αγγλικά ο υπότιτλος είναι The Fountain of Youth, δηλαδή "Η πηγή της (αιώνιας) νεότητας". Πηγή, όχι "Σιντριβάνι", όπως επέμεναν στους υπότιτλους. Βλέπω πρόχειρα στην Ελευθεροτυπία ότι το μεταφράζουν σωστά. Λέτε να προλάβουν να το διορθώσουν; Ελπίζω...


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2011)

Earion said:


> Στο ημιθανές Alter προβάλλουν τα απογεύματα μια τηλεοπτική σειρά χιούμορ-περιπέτειας με έναν που το παίζει μένταλιστ ντετέκτιβ, ή κάπως έτσι, του οποίου δεν συγκράτησα το όνομα.


Jane
Το επίθετο του είναι αυτό, όπως το πρακτορείο αμυντικών ειδήσεων και μελετών.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2011)

SBE said:


> Jane
> Το επίθετο του είναι αυτό, όπως το πρακτορείο αμυντικών ειδήσεων και μελετών.


 
Να κάτι που δεν περίμενα να διαβάσω ποτέ, ακόμα και σ' αυτό το φόρουμ!


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Να κάτι που δεν περίμενα να διαβάσω ποτέ, ακόμα και σ' αυτό το φόρουμ!


 
????????????????
Το όνομα του ήρωα ή την αναφορά στο Jane's ;


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2011)

SBE said:


> ????????????????
> Το όνομα του ήρωα ή την αναφορά στο Jane's ;


 

Τη σύνδεση του μένταλιστ Πάτρικ Τζέιν με τον οργανισμό (ιδρυτής, λέει, ο Fred T. Jane). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, όταν είχα ακούσει σε ένα επεισόδιο που παρακολούθησα για λίγο κατά τύχη, να τον φωνάζουν Τζέιν, αναρωτήθηκα μέσα μου «Του Ταρζάν;». Δεν είναι αστείο σαν επώνυμο, αλλά δεν είναι και να σε φωνάζουν έτσι αν είσαι άντρας.

Speaking of funny surnames:


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2011)

Threadnudging: Writing of funny surnames.


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2011)

Είναι όπως τα ελληνικά επίθετα που προέρχονται από γυναικεία ονόματα. Αλλά τι να πουν και κάτι Τζιαν ΜΑΡΙΑ Βολοντέ και λοιποί συνώνυμοι;
Όσο για τη σύνδεση με το Τζέινς, ο καθένας με τον πόνο του, όταν πρωτοείδα τη σειρά σκέφτηκα α, Τζέιν, όπως το πρακτορείο. Τι να κάνουμε, ίσως εκείνη την ημέρα να είχα διαβάσει καμιά είδηση από το Τζέινς. Εγώ φταίω ή ο σεναριογράφος που σκέφτηκε τέτοιο όνομα;
Και μια που λέμε για το πώς θυμόμαστε ονόματα, έχω έναν συμφοιτητή ο οποίος λέγεται Μπάλα και μου είπε την πρώτη μέρα του σχολείου ότι έχει διαρκείας για την Μάντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ ή την Άρσεναλ, δε θυμάμαι πλέον ποια. Ε, πώς νομίζεις ότι θυμόμουν το όνομά του τον πρώτο καιρό;


----------



## Elsa (May 19, 2011)

Φαρδιά-πλατιά, υπό μορφή σταθερής λεζάντας, τώρα, στην εκπομπή 3ΝΕΤ: "Ποιοι υποθάλπ*τ*ουν το έγκλημα;"


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2011)

Τριβιδάκι: Η μοναδική λέξη που ξέρω με -_λπτ_- είναι το _απερίθαλπτος_. Το _θάλπω_ και τα σύνθετά του δεν έχουν τέτοιο συνδυασμό.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Φαρδιά-πλατιά, υπό μορφή σταθερής λεζάντας, τώρα, στην εκπομπή 3ΝΕΤ: "Ποιοι υποθάλπ*τ*ουν το έγκλημα;"


Ναι, το είδα κι εγώ. Να μην αρχίσω πάλι την γκρίνια για την ποιότητα των υπαλλήλων που πληρώνονται με τα λεφτά των φορολογούμενων στα κρατικά κανάλια. Σκασίλα μου αν στο ιδιωτικό κανάλι έχουν προσλάβει τα ανιψάκια τους και τις φιλενάδες τους, αλλά στα κρατικά κανάλια θα απαιτούσα να υπάρχει αξιοκρατία και να προσλαμβάνουν σε κάθε θέση ένα άτομο με τα προσόντα που απαιτεί αυτή η θέση: στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, να ξέρει άριστα ελληνικά και να γράφει τυφλό σύστημα στο πληκτρολόγιο για να μην κάνει τα τυπογραφικά λάθη που βλέπουμε συνέχεια στους τίτλους.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> [...]στα κρατικά κανάλια θα απαιτούσα να υπάρχει αξιοκρατία και να προσλαμβάνουν σε κάθε θέση ένα άτομο με τα προσόντα που απαιτεί αυτή η θέση: στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, να ξέρει άριστα ελληνικά και να γράφει τυφλό σύστημα στο πληκτρολόγιο για να μην κάνει τα τυπογραφικά λάθη που βλέπουμε συνέχεια στους τίτλους.


 
Κι εγώ το ίδιο όνειρο έβλεπα χτες το βράδυ, αλλά μου φάνηκε τόσο εξωπραγματικό ακόμη και για όνειρο, που ξύπνησα αμέσως από την έκπληξη. :woot: :)


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2011)

Φλυαρίες. Για τον Στρος-Καν: «...να αφεθεί ελεύθερος από τις φυλακές...» (Ειδήσεις του Mega) αντί για ένα γρήγορο «να αποφυλακιστεί». Για τον πληθυντικό («φυλακές»), άλλη ώρα.


----------



## Earion (May 22, 2011)

Χτες το απομεσήμερο η ΕΤ1 πρόβαλε την πολύ καλή ταινία Quiz Show του Ρόμπερτ Ρέντφορντ με τους Ρέιφ Φάινς και Πωλ Σκόφηλντ να υποδύονται πατέρα και γιο διανοούμενους και καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου. Οι διάλογοι ήταν ομολογουμένως απαιτητικοί, γεμάτοι αναφορές σε κείμενα της λογοτεχνίας, με αποκορύφωμα το παιχνίδι που παίζουν οι δυο τους ανταλλάσσοντας ατάκες με στίχους του Σαίξπηρ. Καλά τα κατάφερε ο μεταφραστής, εκτός από μια στραβοτιμονιά που έβγαζε μάτι: κάπου γίνεται αναφορά στο ποίημα _Ωδή σε μια Ελληνική Υδρία_ (Ode to a Grecian Urn) του Τζων Κητς. Αντί άλλης απόδοσης διαβάσαμε για την_ Ωδή στο Γκρέσιαν Ουρν_, με εκείνο το "στο" να καλύπτει βολικά περισσότερα του ενός γένη. 

Θυμάται κανείς μήπως ο Γκρέσιαν Ουρν ήταν ο ποιητής που συνεργαζόταν με τον Μποχεμιάν , τον εθνικό συνθέτη της Νομανσλάνδης;


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2011)

Πιθανότατα. :laugh: Εκτός αν σκαρώσουμε και μια ωραία εναλλακτική ιστορία γι' αυτόν.
Πάντως τον έχουμε στους αγνώριστους. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 24, 2011)

SBE said:


> τι να πουν και κάτι Τζιαν ΜΑΡΙΑ Βολοντέ και λοιποί συνώνυμοι;


Ιταλοί και ισπανοί είναι άπαιχτοι σε αυτά. Γνώρισε κάποτε ένα ζευγάρι όπου εκείνος λεγόταν Χοσέ Μαρία κι εκείνη Μαρία Χοσέ. Θα ήθελα να τους ακούσω σε τρυφερές στιγμές! 

Η σειρά με τον Πάτρικ Τζέιν μου άρεσε πολύ, είχε πλάκα γιατί δεν τον προβάλλανε ως κάποιον με "μεταφυσικές" ικανότητες αλλά ως κάποιον με έμφυτο χάρισμα να ψυχολογεί και να χειρίζεται τους ανθρώπους. Κρίμα που δεν την βάζουν πια, ήταν πολύ διασκεδαστική.

Την σύνδεση με το πρακτορείο που είπατε δεν την ήξερα, ευχαριστώ που μου την μάθατε!


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ιταλοί και ισπανοί είναι άπαιχτοι σε αυτά. Γνώρισε κάποτε ένα ζευγάρι όπου εκείνος λεγόταν Χοσέ Μαρία κι εκείνη Μαρία Χοσέ. Θα ήθελα να τους ακούσω σε τρυφερές στιγμές!


Πάντως, οι στιγμές παράφορου πάθους θα ήταν στιγμές παρατονισμού.


----------



## Earion (May 26, 2011)

Νίκελ και Αόρατη Μελάνη, μου δώσατε πάλι αφορμή για συνειρμό στον οποίο δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ:

Ένα διήγημα του Ρόμπερτ Γκρέιβς, με τον τίτλο "Μια πρόποση στην Άβα Γκάρντνερ" (από τη συλλογή διηγημάτων "Τροφή για Κενταύρους") αρχίζει ως εξής:

In Spain, a married woman keeps her maiden name, but tacks on her husband’s after a _de_. Thus, on marrying Wilfredo Las Rocas, our Majorcan friend Rosa, born an Espinosa, became Rosa Espinosa de Las Rocas -- a very happy combination. It means “Lady Thorny Rose from the Rocks”. Rosa was much luckier than her maternal cousin Dolores Fuertes, who thoughtlessly married a lawyer named Tomas Barriga, and is now Dolores Fuertes de Barriga, or “Violent Pains of the Stomach.”​


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2011)

Κουίζ: ποιος είναι ο δράστης, και από πού είναι η καταγωγή του;

[...] Σύμφωνα με την Αστυνομία, πριν από περίπου οχτώ μήνες ένας 40χρονος άνδρας απευθύνθηκε στην Πολεοδομία, προκειμένου να μεταβιβαστεί στο όνομά του και στο όνομα της συζύγου του η άδεια κατοικίας που είχε αγοράσει πριν δυόμισι χρόνια και με αυτό τον τρόπο να ανανεωθεί η διάρκεια ισχύος της προκειμένου να πάρει εργοταξιακό ρεύμα. Την υπόθεσή του ανέλαβε να διεκπεραιώσει, στο πλαίσιο των καθηκόντων του, ο 67χρονος υπάλληλος της Πολεοδομίας, ο οποίος, κατόπιν αιτήματος του 40χρονου ιδιώτη, του σύστησε τον συλληφθέντα πολιτικό μηχανικό, προκειμένου να του συντάξει τις σχετικές μελέτες. Η αμοιβή του 40χρονου πολιτικού μηχανικού ορίσθηκε στα 300 ευρώ.

Ωστόσο, πριν από λίγες ημέρες, ο 40χρονος δράστης επικοινώνησε τηλεφωνικά με τον 40χρονο ημεδαπό και απαίτησε από αυτόν εκβιαστικά το χρηματικό ποσό των 4.000 ευρώ. Το ποσό αυτό, ισχυρίστηκε ότι, ζήτησε ο υπάλληλος της Πολεοδομίας για να διεκπεραιώσει την υπόθεση, διαφορετικά θα έντασσε την οικοδομή στο Τμήμα αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών και θα επέβαλλε πρόστιμο ύψους από 15.000 έως 20.000 ευρώ. Αμέσως μετά, ο 40χρονος ημεδαπός κατήγγειλε το περιστατικό στη Διεύθυνση Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων.
[...]​
Όποιος δεν το βρήκε, εδώ ολόκληρο το άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής. Για εσάς που το βρήκατε, μπόνους το «ομήλικος» του πρωτοτύπου, διότι οι τιποτένιοι συνομήλικοι είναι πολύ μπασκλάς, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 28, 2011)

Για όσους έχουν ελεύθερο χρόνο και καταλαβαίνουν και λίγα Ιταλικά: διαβάστε πρώτα αυτό (2009) κι ύστερα αυτό (2011). 

Πραγματικά γκάφα d'oro όμως.


----------



## meidei (May 28, 2011)

Χάσαμε και την καλημέρα αδέλφια. 
Σήμερα την είδα γραμμένη καλη-μέρα (με ενωτικό και το καλή χωρίς τόνο).

Καλη-νύχτα σ-ας τώρ-α, πά-ω να γραφτ-ώ σε καν-έν-α φροντισ-τήρι-ο, να μάθ-ω βιετ-ναμ-έζ-ικ-α.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2011)

Έχω πει ότι ο Γ. Λακόπουλος κλείνει κάθε φορά το σημείωμά του στα Νέα με κάποιο απόφθεγμα. Επειδή, μάλιστα, δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι κινητή εγκυκλοπαίδεια αποφθεγμάτων (όπως ήταν ο Τσόρτσιλ, που λέγεται ότι είχε απομνημονεύσει ολόκληρο το _Bartlett's Familiar Quotations_), φαντάζομαι, κάθε φορά που ετοιμάζει το σημείωμά του, να ξεφυλλίζει και το _Λεξικό του έξυπνου λόγου_ για να βρει ταιριαστό τσιτάτο. Σήμερα το λάθος του είναι λάθος του παραπάνω πρωτοτύπου. Τελειώνει ως εξής:

Σήμερα ο Ντ’Εστέν δεν έχει ρόλο στην Ευρώπη. αλλά ανήκει στην παλιά φρουρά που εµπνέει ακόµη σεβασµό. Η δηµόσια αποδοκιµασία της κοινοτικής Ελλάδας από µέρους του επαληθεύει ότι τα τελευταία «ευτυχισµένα» τριάντα χρόνια κάναµε αυτό που θα έλεγε η αµερικανίδα ηθοποιός Ρίτα Μέι Γουέστ: «ανεβαίναµε τη σκάλα της επιτυχίας σφάλμα σφάλμα». 

Το πρωτότυπο της Αμερικανίδας ηθοποιού: «She's the kind of girl who climbed the ladder of success wrong by wrong». (Η Mae West πρέπει να έχει την καλύτερη συλλογή ευφυολογημάτων στο Χόλιγουντ.)

Αλλά «Μέι Γουέστ» σκέτο, θεόσκετο. (Στο _Λεξικό του έξυπνου λόγου_: «Είναι από εκείνα τα κορίτσια που ανεβαίνουν τη σκάλα της επιτυχίας σφάλμα σφάλμα» με την υπογραφή RITA MAE WEST.) Mary Jane West ήταν το κανονικό της όνομα. Υπάρχει συγγραφίνα Ρίτα Μέι Μπράουν, η οποία έχει γράψει: «Good judgment comes from experience, and experience comes from bad judgment».


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2011)

Όπως έχουμε πει, η εκπομπή του Τζέιμι Όλιβερ στο Σκάι δεν έχει και τόσο κακή μετάφραση, μόνο που...
Τα φασόλια είναι κρεμώδες και καθόλου πολτώδες.​


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2011)

meidei said:


> Χάσαμε και την καλημέρα αδέλφια.
> Σήμερα την είδα γραμμένη καλη-μέρα (με ενωτικό και το καλή χωρίς τόνο).
> 
> Καλη-νύχτα σ-ας τώρ-α, πά-ω να γραφτ-ώ σε καν-έν-α φροντισ-τήρι-ο, να μάθ-ω βιετ-ναμ-έζ-ικ-α.



Μα βέβαια, ο γερο-χρόνος, ο παλιο-μήνας και η καλη-μέρα.
Και πάλι καλά να λέμε που έβαλαν το ενωτικό. 
Γιατί τελευταία πετυχαίνω και πιο προχωρημένο σύμπτωμα σχιζολεξίας: την κωλο κατάσταση (χωρίς πλάκα).


----------



## sarant (May 28, 2011)

Μπροστά στην καλη-μέρα και την κωλο κατάσταση, ένα εν αγωνίως που βρήκα εγώ είναι απλό πταίσμα...


----------



## meidei (May 28, 2011)

Α, το εν χωρίζεται πολύ εύκολα. Μέχρι και "εν τάξει" είδαν τα ματάκια μου. Θα επεκταθεί και στα σύνθετα (ή μη -"εν" να'ναι κι ό,τι να'ναι) ρήματα αυτή η διαστροφή άραγε...


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2011)

Ά ο λαός συν-έζευξε, άνθρωπος μη χωριζέτω. Δια-μαρτύρομαι εν τόνως!


----------



## Themis (May 29, 2011)

Δαε-μάνε, έτσι που το πας σε βλέπω να κατεβαίνεις στην πλατεία μαζί με τους άγαν-άχτι-σμένους.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2011)

Εσύ δεν σχιζο-λεκτείς μόνο, υπερ τονίζεις κι όλας. Σχιζο φρενής σαν θα γενείς, βόλι δε σε βαρίσκει.


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2011)

Διάβαζα για την Αντωνία Ηλία, ξέρετε, εκείνη που την καταζητούσαν για το παραδικαστικό και τελικά την έπιασαν στο Λονδίνο. Και βρήκα το παρακάτω:
Her arrest occurred after information was given to British authorities by the Greek Police, through Interpol. According to an announcement, there will be an issue process, with the help of the responsible Judicial Authorities.​Εγώ εδώ αντί για responsible θα έλεγα competent, αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα. Το θέμα είναι ότι η έκδοση στην περίπτωση αυτή λέγεται extradition, και όχι issue, κάτι που θα είχε πληροφορηθεί ο συντάκτης του κειμένου αν είχε ψάξει στη Βίκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2011)

Από τη χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

*Εις ώτα μη ακουόντων οι καραβομαραγκοί Σπετσών*
Κοντά τρεις αιώνες ναυπηγούνται εδώ ξύλινα πλοία. *Λίμπερτι*, καραβόσκαρα, παπαδιές, μπρίκια, μπομπάρδες. Με καρίνα, ποδόσταμο, στραβόξυλα (πέδια), στραγαλιές, λούρους, τα καμάρια για την κουβέρτα, τελευταίο το άλμπουρο. [...]​
Λίμπερτι; Λίμπερτι όπως αυτά εδώ στη βίκη, από όπου και η εικόνα (το "Ελλάς"); Λίμπερτι όπως αυτά που εξηγεί το ΛΝΕΓ: *λίμπερτι (το)* {άκλ.} ΝΑΥΤ. μεσαίου μεγέθους ατμοκίνητο φορτηγό πλοίο, που ναυπηγήθηκε στις Η.Π.Α. κατά τη διάρκεια τού Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. [ΕΤΥΜ. < αγγλ. Liberty-ship «πλοίο τής ελευθερίας», ονομασία αμερικανικών πλοίων]. Υπήρξαν κι άλλα λίμπερτι, που απασχόλησαν καραβομαραγκούς;






_Hellas Liberty (από τη βίκη)_


----------



## sarant (Jun 1, 2011)

Μη βιαστείς να το θεωρήσεις μαργαριτάρι γιατί τα λίμπερτι τα έχω βρει και αλλού (στο ιντερνέτι) να φιγουράρουν ανάμεσα στα ελληνικά παραδοσιακά ξύλινα πλοία, και μάλιστα στις πρώτες θέσεις. Και φωτογραφία έχω δει. Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τα γνωστά μεταπολεμικά Λίμπερτι φτιάχτηκαν πάνω σε πατρόν παλιότερου ιστιοφόρου και πήραν το όνομά του, αλλά βαριέμαι να το ψάξω...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2011)

Ίσως να έχουμε να κάνουμε με δύο διαφορετικά λίμπερτι:

This wooden Liberty Ship is built to a classic Greek design called "Liberty of Faros". It is 18 metres long and has a licence for 81 passengers.
http://www.skiathosinfo.com/sailing/angelika.htm

Αυτό δεν θυμίζει σε τίποτα τα αγγλικά λίμπερτι (που ναυπήγησαν οι Αμερικανοί) ή τους προκατόχους τους.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστη είναι αυτή η πηγή:
ΤΥΠΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΙΚΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΣΚΑΡΟ - ΤΟ ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΙ

Μετά τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο κατασκευάστηκε ένα νέο είδος ξύλινου σκάφους, το οποίο ονομάστηκε Λίμπερτι, από τα σύγχρονα του σιδερένια σκάφη που κατασκευάζονταν μαζικά στην Αμερική.
Το ξύλινο Λίμπερτι, αν και μοιάζει στη μορφή με το καραβόσκαρο, βασίζεται σε μια απλοποιημένη κατασκευαστική μέθοδο που δεν απαιτεί ιδιαίτερες σχεδιαστικές γνώσεις.​http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_oTTu6-fDtXc/Rbmqqsdp8TI/AAAAAAAAAGI/17ToG9iX7BY/s1600/Î»Î¯Î¼Ï€ÎµÏ�Ï„Ï….JPG

αλλά τα ίδια πάνω κάτω βρίσκω και σε άλλες που φαίνονται αξιόπιστες, εδώ π.χ.:
Παρόμοιο με το Καραβόσκαρο είναι το Λίμπερτι… Το Λίμπερτι αναπτύχθηκε μετά το 2ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Στην πραγματικότητα η μορφή του είναι η ίδια με τα αντίστοιχα σκάφη της Βόρειας Ευρώπης. Στην Ελλάδα κατασκευάσθηκαν τα πρώτα Λίμπερτι στη Σύρο και στο Πέραμα, σαν σκάφη επαγγελματικής αλιείας. 

Η πλώρη τους είναι επικλινής με μεγάλο ξεκλάδισμα στην περιοχή του καταστρώματος και η πρύμη τους διπλής καμπυλότητας κατά το διάμηκες. Λόγω της σφαιρικότητας της πρύμης τους η κατασκευή τους παρουσιάζει αρκετές δυσκολίες.
Σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις η πλώρη του Λίμπερτι συνδυάστηκε με την πρύμη του Τρεχαντηριού, του Βαρκαλά και του Καραβόσκαρου, ανάλογα με τις ειδικές απαιτήσεις χρήσεως του. Πριν αρκετό καιρό, κατασκεύαζαν στο Πέραμα τα Λίμπερτι Παλουκίων Σαλαμίνος, για μεταφορά επιβατών σε μήκη της τάξης των 21 - 25 μ. Στις μέρες μας, το Λίμπερτι έχει μεγάλη απήχηση σαν σκάφος αναψυχής και σαν τουριστικό.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2011)

Δεν το θεώρησα μαργαριτάρι, μου φάνηκε απλώς περίεργο. Και ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Φαίνεται ότι μετά τον β' παγκ. πόλεμο, κατασκευάστηκαν ξύλινα σκαριά που ονομάστηκαν λίμπερτι (φαίνεται καταναλογία από τα φορτηγά λίμπερτι).

Μετά τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο κατασκευάστηκε ένα νέο είδος ξύλινου σκάφους, το οποίο ονομάστηκε Λίμπερτι, από τα σύγχρονα του σιδερένια σκάφη που κατασκευάζονταν μαζικά στην Αμερική.
Το ξύλινο Λίμπερτι, αν και μοιάζει στη μορφή με το καραβόσκαρο, βασίζεται σε μια απλοποιημένη κατασκευαστική μέθοδο που δεν απαιτεί ιδιαίτερες σχεδιαστικές γνώσεις

Συμπέρασμα 
Το καραβόσκαρο είναι ένα από τα στενότερα και πολυπλοκότερα στην κατασκευή ελληνικά σκαριά.
Οι αναλογίες του είναι επηρεασμένες από τις δυτικοευρωπαϊκές ναυπηγικές παραδόσεις και χρησιμοποιείτο σαν εμπορικό σκάφος και σαν ανεμότρατα. Το ξύλινο λίμπερτυ, αν και μοιάζει με το καραβόσκαρο, βασίζεται στη μίμηση του σύγχρονου του σιδερένιου, που κατασκευαζόταν μαζικά στην Αμερική τον μεσοπόλεμο. Βασίζεται σε μια απλή κατασκευαστική μέθοδο που δεν απαιτεί ιδιαίτερες σχεδιαστικές γνώσεις. Τα πιο σημαντικά ναυπηγεία που λειτουργούσαν στην Ελλάδα ως τη δεκαετία του '80 ήταν στο Πέραμα, στη Σαλαμίνα, στην Αίγινα, στα Μέγαρα, στην Ύδρα, στις Σπέτσες, στη Σκιάθο, στο Τρίκερι, στον Βόλο, στη Χαλκίδα, στη Θάσο, στη Σαμοθράκη, στην Λήμνο, στο Πλωμάρι Λέσβου, στη Χίο, στη Σάμο, στη Σύρο, στην Πάρο, στα Κουφονήσια, στην Οία της Σαντορίνης, στην Κάλυμνο, στην Πάτμο, στη Λέρο, στη Ρόδο, στην Κρήτη, στα Κύθηρα, αλλά και αλλού. 
Γύρω στα 1980, έπαυσαν σταδιακά να κατασκευάζονται οι περισσότεροι από τους τύπους των ελληνικών παραδοσιακών σκαφών. Κανόνες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης που αφορούν στον περιορισμό της εναλίας αλιείας οδήγησαν (με τα χρηματικά πριμ που εδίδοντο στους ιδιοκτήτες καϊκιών για να τα αποσύρουν) στην εξαφάνιση και την καταστροφή των τελευταίων δειγμάτων ξύλινων σκαφών που κατασκευάστηκαν στην Ελλάδα κατά τη διάρκεια αυτού του αιώνα, διακόπτοντας έτσι μια παράδοση 4.000 χρόνων.
Από εδώ​





Η φωτό από το διαδίκτυο, εδώ.

Παρά την ύπαρξη όμως και ξύλινου σκαριού που ονομάζεται λίμπερτι, αναμφίβολα μοιάζει υπερβολικό να εντάσσεται σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα της Ε στην «300χρονη παράδοση» ένα σκαρί με τα συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά που περιγράφει το ποστ στη «Ναυτιλία».


----------



## meidei (Jun 3, 2011)

Διάβαζα ωραία και καλά την εφημεριδούλα μου και πέφτω πάνω σε αυτό τον ακατανόητο υπότιτλο
_Ο Φωτίου στέλνει όπου δει μήνυμα ότι έπονται δύο εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις _
Τι κάνει; Στέλνει μήνυμα όπου βλέπει να έρχονται δυο εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις; Σετάκι; 
Μετά από μερικές στιγμές καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι το δει του βλέπω, είναι το άλλο, που σημαίνει χρειάζεται.

Να δω σε ποιο βαθμό θα κακοποιήσουμε την γλώσσα μας για να χώσουμε όσο πιο πολλά αρχαία ρήματα στην Νέα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2011)

Ένα λάθος και δύο γκρίνιες:
Έβαλε χτες ο Τριάντης τίτλο στη στήλη του ένα «Ελελεύ» (ευτυχώς όχι «Ἐλελεῡ»). Εγώ που δεν τα θυμάμαι αυτά (αν τα ήξερα ποτέ), έτρεξα στον Πάπυρο να δω τι σημαίνει και μπερδεύτηκα περισσότερο: «(επιφών.) 1. πολεμική κραυγή κατά την έναρξη τής μάχης· 2. κραυγή πόνου· 3. αλαλαγμός χαράς». Τι ακριβώς εννοεί; Πρέπει να διαβάσω παρακάτω. Το σχόλιο είναι ειρωνικό: «Μα τι θέλουν τέλος πάντων και φωνάζουν “ελελεύ” οι άχρηστοι αγανακτισμένοι πολίτες; Εξέλιπαν οι τρόποι. Επίκειται καταστροφή...». Να υποθέσω ότι είναι κραυγή πόνου; Και ότι οι αγανακτισμένοι πολίτες θυμούνται τα αρχαία τους καλύτερα από μένα;

Πάω για παρηγοριά στον Στάθη. Προσπερνώ ένα _taedium vitae_, ικανοποιημένος που τα λατινικά μου αποδεικνύονται επαρκέστερα από τα αρχαιοελληνικά μου, αλλά κάνω πολλή ώρα να ξεπεράσω το: «παρακολουθώντας την κυβερνητική προπαγάνδα των γενικεύσεων που αναγάγει την παθολογία κάθε κατάστασης σε χαρακτηριστικό της». Δεν έχω ακόμα αποφασίσει αν με ενόχλησε περισσότερο το _αναγάγει_ αντί για _ανάγει_ ή το ότι βλέπει αυτό το κακό των γενικεύσεων μόνο στην κυβερνητική προπαγάνδα. Αλλά τούτο το νήμα δεν είναι πολιτικό.


----------



## sarant (Jun 3, 2011)

Οξεία αμαληκίτιδα :)

Εγώ έχω αρχίσει πάντως, πειραματικά, να γράφω "να παράξει" κτλ. Και είναι περίεργο πόσοι λόγιοι του 19ου αιώνα (και όχι τυχαίοι, βαριά ονόματα) γράφαν τέτοιους τύπους, ακόμα και "να διεξάξη"


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2011)

Απαραίτητη υποσημείωση στο παραπάνω σχόλιο η παραπομπή:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/10/08/paraksei/


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2011)

Από την Espresso, και φυσικά σε όλο το Διαδίκτυο, αφού αντιγράφουν ο ένας τον άλλον χωρίς ίχνος μυαλού:Στο σημείο αυτό αξίζει να διευκρινίσουμε πως οι σχέσεις των συντελεστών της εκπομπής με το κανάλι του Αμαρουσίου είναι πολύ καλές και μάλιστα έχουν συμφωνήσει ότι αν η θεσσαλονικιώτικη παρέα θελήσει να αποχωρήσει, ο ΑΝΤ1 δεν θα προτάξει το συμβόλαιο για να τους αναγκάσει να παραμείνουν. Βέβαια, αυτό είναι κάτι που... *αντεύχονται *από το κανάλι του Αμαρουσίου αφού το «Ράδιο αρβύλα» είναι από τα ατού του προγράμματός τους.​


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2011)

Η ύφεση έφτασε στην ορθογραφία. «Ξύπνησε υφαίστειο στη Χιλή» έγραφε ο τίτλος στις ειδήσεις του ΑΝΤ1.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2011)

Χαχα, το είδα κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2011)

Κάτι εικόνες ατάκτως *ειρημένες ξέφυγαν σήμερα του Στ. Θεοδωράκη... Το σωστό είναι, βέβαια, ερριμμένες (και το γιατί, διαβάστε το εδώ).


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2011)

Κι άλλα του ξέφυγαν, και ένα διάλειμμα με ανάποδα τα λαμδαμί του, κι ένα αποχώρησα με γιώτα που δεν έχει τη δικαιολογία του καταχώρ*σα. Φαίνεται ότι το τζάμπα πρέπει να είναι κακογραμμένο.


----------



## rogne (Jun 7, 2011)

sarant said:


> Κι άλλα του ξέφυγαν, και ένα διάλειμμα με ανάποδα τα λαμδαμί του, κι ένα αποχώρησα με γιώτα που δεν έχει τη δικαιολογία του καταχώρ*σα. Φαίνεται ότι το τζάμπα πρέπει να είναι κακογραμμένο.


 
Ειδικά άμα το τζάμπα είναι και αμπελοφιλοσοφίες...


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2011)

Από αθλητικό σάιτ: είναι ένα θέμα που χαίρει ανάλυσης.

Μόνο που δεν ξέρω αν ο συγκεκριμένος δημοσιογράφος... χρήζει εκτίμησης στην πιάτσα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2011)

Αυτό το λάθος _περιεργάζομαι/επεξεργάζομαι_ το βλέπω τόσο συχνά, που έχω σταματήσει να δίνω σημασία. Την περασμένη βδομάδα το είδα στο BHMAgazino. Αν ψάξουμε στο Γκουγκλ, μπορεί να διαπιστώσουμε ότι τα περισσότερα "επεξεργάζομαι" έπρεπε να ήταν στην πραγματικότητα "περιεργάζομαι".


----------



## sarant (Jun 10, 2011)

Φρέσκο από το ηλεΒήμα:
Η Ιταλία ανακάλεσε τον πρεσβευτή της στη Βραζιλία
Λόγω άρνησης του Ανωτάτου Δικαστηρίου της χώρας να *μην* εκδώσει ιταλό ακτιβιστή


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2011)

Στο κουτσομπολίστικο δελτίο του Star μαθαίνουμε ότι ο Τάδε (παγκοσμίου φήμης) σταρ ήρθε για λίγες μέρες σε κάποιο ελληνικό νησί. Η ρεπόρτερ επικοινωνεί με τον δήμαρχο του νησιού.Ρεπόρτερ: Το ξέρετε ότι ήρθε στο νησί σας ο Τάδε;
 Δήμαρχος: Όχι, δεν το έμαθα.
 Ρεπόρτερ: Μα ναι, ήρθε με *λίαρ τζετ.*
 Δήμαρχος: Δυστυχώς, δεν το έμαθα.
 Ρεπόρτερ: Μα δεν ακούσατε *τους έλικες;*​Τέζα ο δήμαρχος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 13, 2011)

Άκουσα σήμερα στον Flash 96 ότι «ο δρόμος δεν είναι σπαρμένος με ρόδα». 
Ποιος φυτεύει τριαντάφυλλα μες στη μέση του δρόμου; (Ή μήπως είναι ρόδα όπως λέμε ρόδα, τσάντα και κοπάνα;)


----------



## sarant (Jun 15, 2011)

Μουστάκια και στα θηλυκά επίθετα τώρα, από το ΗλεΒήμα:
Ήταν η χαριστική βολή για τον ώριμου ηλικίας γόη… (εννοεί τον Χιου Χέφνερ)


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 16, 2011)

Άτιμα προβατοκάτσικα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2011)

Lexoplast said:


> Άτιμα προβατοκάτσικα!


Γιατί, εσύ δεν έχεις ακούσει ποτέ να λένε «στα Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια»;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2011)

Δυστυχώς είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος: θα βρεις καμιά 400αριά στο γκουγκλ.

Δεν έχουν ακούσει τις *προβοκάτσιες*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2011)

Επειδή κάθε χρήση του ρήματος *_ανοητίζω_ στο διαδίκτυο προέρχεται από τον κ. Καρατζαφέρη, ας του σφυρίξει κάποιος ότι το ρήμα είναι *ανοηταίνω* (αχρείαστο να 'ναι).


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2011)

Για αυτό το «(αντι)χουντοπαραλήρημα» ενημερώθηκα από μια συζήτηση στου Σαραντάκου. Αν δεν το είχατε δει:




Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κυκλοφορήσει διορθωτικό πανό: *Η ΧΟΥΝΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΤΟ '74.*


----------



## sarant (Jun 16, 2011)

Το σύνθημα αυτό πράγματι το λένε από την πρώτη μέρα -αλλά κάνει ομοιοκαταληξία, μην ξεχνάμε.

Αν είναι να μαζεύουμε μαργαριτάρια των πολιτικών, να προσθέσω και το "ανδρός πεσούσης πας ανήρ ανδρεύεται" που είπε ο βουλευτής Χανίων Μιχελογιαννάκης, αν και υπό το κράτος της συγκίνησης έχει ελαφρυντικά.

Κι ένα "αποποιούμαι των ευθυνών" στην πρώτη πρόταση ενός εθναρχικού άρθρου της Διαμαντοπούλου στο ηλεΒήμα προχτές. (Η οποία διαγγέλματα ξέρει να (υπο)γράφει, αλλά δεν κατάφερε, για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά, να βγάλει έγκαιρα τους βαθμούς των Πανελληνίων!)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2011)

Από λεζάντα στην τηλεόραση του ΣΚΑΪ:
*Έκτακτη σύγκλιση της κοινοβουλευτικής ομάδας*

Αυτό που είχαμε πριν ήταν η _έκτακτη σύγκληση_, αυτό που ελπίζουν να πετύχουν είναι η _έκτακτη σύγκλιση_.

(Μέχρι να το γράψω, το διόρθωσαν σε «Έκτακτη συνεδρίαση».)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> Από λεζάντα στην τηλεόραση του ΣΚΑΪ:
> *Έκτακτη σύγκλιση της κοινοβουλευτικής ομάδας*


Το πρώτο σούπερ που έβγαλαν έγραφε _σήγκλιση_ (), οπότε εσύ το είδες ήδη "διορθωμένο".


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 18, 2011)

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες που ζητούν άδειες από τον ΕΟΦ υποβάλλουν και τις οδηγίες χρήσης και την περίληψη χαρακτηριστικών των φαρμάκων τους για να "βοηθήσουν" τους αρμόδιους, οι οποίοι τα "διαβάζουν" και τα "εγκρίνουν". Αλλά φαίνεται ότι αφ' ενός ο ΕΟΦ καλόμαθε να του τα προσφέρουν έτοιμα, αφ' ετέρου οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες παίρνουν τα αντίστοιχα κείμενα από τα αγγλικά και απλά τα μεταφράζουν (τρέχα γύρευε πώς και από ποιον), και έτσι είδα πρόσφατα περίληψη χαρακτηριστικών προϊόντος όπου το log-rank test, η στατιστική μέθοδος που αποδίδεται "έλεγχος λογαριθμικών βαθμίδων" ή απλώς "έλεγχος log-rank", είχε μεταφραστεί *δοκιμή αρχείου καταγραφής-κατάταξης*! (ε, εγώ αυτό το log ξέρω, αυτό θα βάλω!)


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2011)

Πάλι καλά που δεν έβαλαν δοκιμή κορμού-δυσοσμίας! :woot: 
Φαρμακογλωσσία.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 19, 2011)

daeman said:


> Πάλι καλά που δεν έβαλαν δοκιμή κορμού-δυσοσμίας! :woot:
> Φαρμακογλωσσία.


 
 (πιο κοντά στα ιατρικά θα ήταν)
Για όποιον είχε την απορία: ένα νέο μέλος του φόρουμ χρειάζεται 25 ημέρες καθημερινής ενασχόλησης (όσο το επιτρέπει η εργασία και η μελέτη των νέων posts) για να μελετήσει ολόκληρο το νήμα αυτό!


----------



## sarant (Jun 19, 2011)

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου, αγαπητέ! Θα το διασκέδασες, όμως.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 19, 2011)

Εξαιρετικά - αν και ήταν λίγο ενοχλητικό να θέλεις να απαντήσεις σε μια ανάρτηση ("Το είδα κι εγώ!" ή "Έχω καλύτερο!") και να διαπιστώνεις ότι η ανάρτηση έγινε το... 2008 :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2011)

Πάντως, για οτιδήποτε καλύτερο, μη διστάζεις (μήπως νομίζεις ότι τα θυμόμαστε όλα; :) :))


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2011)

Εντάξει, το' χω: σε ντοκιμαντέρ του National Geographic (μάλλον) από DVD (μάλλον, σε αίθουσα αναμονής το έβλεπα), ο υποτιτλιστής βρήκε την απόλυτη λύση σε κάθε είδους μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα: "...εδώ συχνάζει ο ΤΖΑΪΑΝΤ ΑΝΤΙΤΕΡ" (ναι, με κεφαλαία και διαλυτικά!). Και παρακάτω: "...ο ΦΛΙΤΕΡ, ένα είδος δρυοκολάπτη...", και "...εμφανίστηκε ο ΜΕΪΝΤ ΓΟΥΛΦ...", και "ένας σπάνιος παπαγάλος, ο ΧΑΪΣΙΝΘ ΜΑΚΩ" (ναι, με ωμέγα, μην μπερδευτούμε!). Τι πιο απλό; Γιατί να παιδευόμαστε πια, τόσο σημαντικό είναι να ξέρει ο θεατής πώς λέγονται τα ζώα που βλέπει; Αφού το βλέπεις να τρώει μυρμήγκια, μυρμηγκοφάγος θα είναι, δεν είναι προφανές; :blink:


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

Μπράβο του παιχταρά! Γιατί να ψάχνουμε πώς λέγεται το καθετί μπας και ξεστραβωθούμε κι εμείς και οι θεατές, όταν υπάρχει τέτοια λύση; Όταν βλέπω τέτοια από δήθεν επαγγελματίες εργάτες της γλώσσας, τα γκρίκλις μού φαίνονται εντελώς δευτερεύοντα. Όσο για τον ΑΝΤΙΤΕΡ, παρότι αυτός δεν είναι μυρμηκοφάγος αλλά ορυκτερόπους (και είναι καιρός πια να γίνει ορυκτερόποδας), το μάμπο τζάμπο παραμένει :laugh::






Χάισινθ μακώ; Συνθετικό μπλουζάκι; 

Σημείωση: στα κεφαλαία βάζουμε διαλυτικά για να αποφεύγονται οι αμφισημίες, ιδίως στον υποτιτλισμό.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 21, 2011)

daeman said:


> Όσο για τον ΑΝΤΙΤΕΡ, παρότι αυτός δεν είναι μυρμηκοφάγος αλλά ορυκτερόπους (και είναι καιρός πια να γίνει ορυκτερόποδας)



Κοίτα λοιπόν που μαθαίνεις περισσότερα σε αυτό το φόρουμ απ' ό,τι στο ίδιο το ντοκιμαντέρ! 



daeman said:


> Χάισινθ μακώ; Συνθετικό μπλουζάκι;



Το ίδιο σκέφτηκα κι εγώ! :-D



daeman said:


> Σημείωση: στα κεφαλαία βάζουμε διαλυτικά για να αποφεύγονται οι αμφισημίες, ιδίως στον υποτιτλισμό.


 
Φυσικά - απλά το τόνισα γιατί μου φάνηκε αστείο: και αμετάφραστο, και με κεφαλαία, και χωρίς τόνους (φυσικά), αλλά ενδιαφέρθηκε να βάλει τα διαλυτικά


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι;
*anteater* = μυρμηγκοφάγος
*giant anteater* = γιγάντιος μυρμηγκοφάγος (_Myrmecophaga tridactyla_, παναπεί _τριδάχτυλος_)
*aardvark* = ορυκτερόπους


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 21, 2011)

Για να γίνει ακόμη πιο παραστατική η διαφορά:

Anteater:






Aardvark:





Bonus: The anteater's umbrella.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοεπισημάνω σ' αυτό το αριστουργηματικό τελείωμα στα λεγόμενα του κύριου Παντελή Οικονόμου, που η καλή εφημερίδα (Ελευθεροτυπία, 23/6/2011) δεν κάνει τον κόπο να μας πει πότε ειπώθηκαν, πού και γιατί.

Ερωτηθείς αν «βγαίνει» το μεσοπρόθεσμο δεν απάντησε ευθέως, λέγοντας ότι η πρόβλεψη του υπουργείου Οικονομικών "στερείται της εξής βασικής πληροφορίας - για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι δεν υπήρχε αυτή η πληροφορία - ποιό θα είναι το σχήμα; Το σχήμα, το οποίο θα διαμορφωθεί για τη χρηματοδότηση της Ελλάδας και άλλων χωρών ενδεχομένως, αυτό ακριβώς το θέμα συζητείται τώρα και αποτελεί αντικείμενο διαπραγμάτευσης. Το πλαίσιο αυτό είναι υπό διαπραγμάτευση". ​
Εκτός από τη λόγια γενική, που, δεν ξέρω, μου ήταν πιο δύσκολο να τη χωνέψω κι από το Μεσοπρόθεσμο, το σχήμα αυτή τη στιγμή, αν δεν το έχει υπόψη του ο υπουργός, είναι του αγγουριού.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το σχήμα αυτή τη στιγμή, αν δεν το έχει υπόψη του ο υπουργός, είναι του αγγουριού.


Καταφύγαμε στην ΕΕ για αγκυροβόλι, και μας προέκυψε αγγουροβόλι... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2011)

Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει κανείς στους υποτίτλους των ειδήσεων του Alter;

This is a humbling experience.
Είναι μια μοναδική εμπειρία.

My reward is phenomenal.
Η ανταμοιβή μου είναι φαινομενική.

Εντάξει, δεν βαράμε τους ανθρώπους, απλήρωτους τούς έχουν στο κανάλι του Κουρή, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν χειροτέρεψε η απόδοσή τους εξαιτίας αυτού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2011)

Σκουμπρί ή μπακαλιάρος;

Σύμφωνα με την «Ε», Άρχισαν οι συνομιλίες για την ένταξη της Ισλανδίας στην Ε.Ε.. Όμως, [...] η αλιευτική πολιτική ενδέχεται ωστόσο να αποτελέσει σοβαρό εμπόδιο στην πορεία ένταξης της Ισλανδίας αφού η χώρα έχει συγκρουστεί με την ΕΕ κυρίως για τον αποκαλούμενο "πόλεμο του σκουμπριού" [...].

Πόλεμο του σκουμπριού; Εννοεί άραγε τους τρεις Cod Wars; Που τους λέμε στα ελληνικά πολέμους του μπακαλιάρου;


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2011)

Εδώ βλέπω _mackerel wars_.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-11987778

Σκέτο μακέλεμα, σου λέω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2011)

Μόλις το διέπραξε και η κυρία Στάη who should know better:

Τα στελέχη, τα *επικεφαλή.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

Ε, όπως έγραφε και ο υποτιτλιστής του _127 ώρες*_ που έβλεπα χτες το βράδυ σε ντιβιντί: 

*Μα τω Θεώ!* :woot:

Καλέ μου συνάδελφε, δοτικές έχει με θεό άλλες: "τω αγνώστω θεώ" έγραφε κάπου πριν από δυόμισι χιλιετίες, "δόξα τω Θεώ" γράφαμε κάποτε και γράφουμε ακόμα. Όμως "μα το(ν) Θεό" (αιτ.) λέμε πάντα, τουλάχιστον από τότε που χαλάρωσε η εφαρμογή της 3ης εντολής. Τι τη θες την αναίτια δοτική;

*Η ταινία μού άρεσε παρότι ήταν στην ουσία έργο για έναν ρόλο, ο Φράνκο ήταν πολύ καλός. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τον Ντάνι Μπόιλ τον εκτιμώ πολύ και μέχρι τώρα δεν με έχει απογοητεύσει.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 28, 2011)

Δημοσιογραφία με φαντασία και δημιουργικότητα:

Κεφάλαιο Πρώτο : είναι θέμα τύχης.

Κεφάλαιο Δεύτερο : είναι θέμα πίστης.

Ειδικά αυτή εδώ είχε τρομερή τύχη. Φτου μην τη ματιάσω και τη βρει κανένα κακό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2011)

Άλλωστε, μην ξεχνάμε πως το ρηχό, επαρχιώτικο, νεοπλουτίστικο, ανεπαρκές πολιτικό κατεστημένο ανεδείχθη μέσα από τον *συχνωτισμό* και την εξάρτηση από ένα εξίσου ρηχό, επαρχιώτικο, νεοπλουτίστικο μιντιακό σύστημα...
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_29/06/2011_447548​
Έτσι τελειώνει το σημερινό σημείωμα του Αλέξη Παπαχελά. Κατάλαβα, αυτό πρέπει να φτιάχτηκε από τα _χνότα_, αφού για τη συχνή και στενή επαφή λέμε ότι ανακατεύουμε τα χνότα μας με τους άλλους. Το λένε κι άλλοι; Το λένε. Μήπως έχουν προσαρμόσει και την ορθογραφία, αφού τα *χνότα* τα γράφουμε πια με -_ο_-; Βεβαίως, να και ο *_συχνοτισμός_. Μα γιατί το γράφουν σαν να βγαίνει από τη λέξη _συχνός_; Η σύνθεση _συν + χνότο_ δεν δίνει -_γχ_-, όπως _σύγχρονος_; Μα ναι, ναι: σπάνιος ο *_συγχνοτισμός_, αλλά δείτε πιένες ο *_συγχνωτισμός_! 

Όμως η λέξη για τη συχνή και στενή επαφή είναι *συγχρωτισμός*, το ρήμα *συγχρωτίζομαι* (συναγελάζομαι, συναναστρέφομαι), από το αρχαίο _χρως, χρωτός_ «δέρμα, σάρκα» (θα θυμάστε οι παλιότεροι την «κουρά εν χρω»).


----------



## Alfie (Jun 29, 2011)

Προχθές το βράδυ. Στο Mega. Πρόγραμμα Damages.
Γυναίκα δίνει στο σύντροφό της ένα φύλλο χαρτί.
Τι είναι αυτό; ρωτάει εκείνος.
To select wedding bands, απαντά εκείνη.
Και ο υποτιτλισμός ξεκαθαρίζει την κατάσταση: Για να διαλέξεις ορχήστρα για το γάμο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2011)

Τη ζημιά την έκανε το Γαμήλιο εμβατήριο. Τι στο καλό, μπάντα δεν πρέπει να το παίζει;


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2011)

«Ο ένας από τα θύματα έχασε άμεσα τη ζωή του, ενώ ο δεύτερος ξεψύχησε κατά τη μεταφορά του με το ασθενοφόρο στο νοσοκομείο».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_01/07/2011_396662

Εκτός από την ουσία της είδησης, βλέπω να χάνουμε σιγά σιγά και τα κλισέ μας («πέθανε ακαριαία»). Για το _αμέσως_ που γίνεται _άμεσα_ δεν τολμά να πει κανείς πια τίποτα, αλλά είναι καλό (τρόπος του λέγειν) να βλέπεις πολλά «ξεψύχησε αμέσως» και κανένα «ξεψύχησε ά μ ε σ α».


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 5, 2011)

Υπάρχει μια γενική αποβλάκωση στο ΔΟΛ;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2011)

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι μπορώ να καταλάβω τη μετωνυμία: να λες Κοπεγχάγη και να εννοείς Δανία, να λες Συγγρού και να εννοείς τραβεστί ή Νέα Δημοκρατία. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι τα εισαγωγικά στο _όνομα_: στο «όνομα» της πάταξης...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2011)

Το είδα πριν από λίγο στις ειδήσεις του Σκάι και υπέθεσα ότι μπορεί να ήταν λάθος του σταθμού. Όμως όχι· σύμφωνα με τη σημερινή ανακοίνωση της Ένωσης Ιδιοκτητών Ημερησίων Εφημερίδων Αθηνών, [...] Η παρακώλυση κυκλοφορίας του Τύπου αποτελεί ποινικό αδίκηµα που _επισείει _σηµαντικές ποινές (και από εδώ). *Επισύρει* εννοούσαν βέβαια, αλλά νομικό είναι και το άλλο, μικρή είναι η διαφορά θα μου πείτε...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 5, 2011)

Αχ αυτά τα ζευγάρια, επισείει-επισύρει, αναδύει (αναδύεται)-αναδίδει... Δύσκολα, πολύ δύσκολα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

Εγώ νόμιζα ότι στην Ελλάδα οι ποινές γενικώς επισείονται, ως απειλή, αλλά σπανίως εφαρμόζονται.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Αχ αυτά τα ζευγάρια, επισείει-επισύρει, αναδύει (αναδύεται)-αναδίδει... Δύσκολα, πολύ δύσκολα...


 
Μην ξεχνάς κι ένα άλλο αγαπημένο σου ζευγάρι: το _εγκύπτω_ vs _ενσκήπτω_. 
Για το ματς _αναδύει_ εναντίον _αναδίδει_ (με δωρεάν είσοδο) εδώ.
:)


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι στην Ελλάδα οι ποινές γενικώς επισείονται, ως απειλή, αλλά σπανίως εφαρμόζονται.


 
Τώρα τελευταία, οι _γενικές_ συνεχώς επισείονται, συνήθως χωρίς ποινή, εκτός από την παρουσία τους εδώ. ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 5, 2011)

Κι άλλες γκάφες ΔΟΛ: όπως στην είδηση για τον θάνατο του Όττο φον Χάμπσμπουργκ, τον οποίο μάλλον μάτιασα στην πρόσφατη ανάρτηση του ιστολογίου μου.

Κατά το in.gr, λοιπόν "Ο *τελευταίος εν ζωή απόγονος* της μοναρχικής οικογένειας των Αψβούργων, ο αρχιδούκας Ότο φον Χάμπσπουργκ, πέθανε τη Δευτέρα σε ηλικία 98 ετών... Ο τέως αρχιδούκας πέθανε στο σπίτι του στη νότια Γερμανία όπου ζούσε περισσότερα από 50 χρόνια. Είχε *επτά παιδιά*". Τώρα το πώς γίνεται να ήταν ο τελευταίος απόγονος των Αψβούργων, αλλά να έχει κι 7 παιδιά, αυτό φαντάζομαι πως θα μας το εξηγήσουν από το in.gr.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> [...] Κατά το in.gr, λοιπόν "Ο *τελευταίος εν ζωή απόγονος* της μοναρχικής οικογένειας των Αψβούργων, ο αρχιδούκας Ότο φον Χάμπσ*πουργκ* [...]


 
The Habs*b*urgs are *p*urged.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 5, 2011)

daeman said:


> The Habs*b*urgs are *p*urged.


 
Σωστός ο παίχτης! :)

[αυτό το άφησα ασχολίαστο, μπορεί να ήταν "τυπογραφικό", μπορεί ο συντάκτης/ μεταγραφέας να προτίμησε να μη γίνει οσιομάρτυρας των πολλών "μπ";)]


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> [...]
> [αυτό το άφησα ασχολίαστο, μπορεί να ήταν "τυπογραφικό", μπορεί ο συντάκτης/ μεταγραφέας να προτίμησε να μη γίνει οσιομάρτυρας των πολλών "μπ";)]


 
Αν δεν ήμουν σε edit mode τώρα, πάνω στη δουλειά, μάλλον δεν θα το σχολίαζα καν. Ήταν και το λογοπαίγνιο στη μέση... 
Για τα "μπ", θα μπορούσε να κόψει το πρώτο, αν δεν καραδοκούσε το ψ, βέβαια. Για να έχει και χρησιμότητα για τους περαστικούς η συζήτηση:
The House of Habsburg (English pronunciation: /ˈhæps.bɝːg/, German pronunciation: [ˈhaːps.bʊʁk]), also found as Hapsburg, and also known as House of Austria was one of the most important aristocratic royal houses of Europe...​
Με τους απογόνους να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Λες να τους αποκλήρωσε; Αποπαίδια; Αποχαμπσμπουργκοποίηση; :blink:


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2011)

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να έλεγε 'ο αρχιδούκας Όττο των Αψβούργων, της ιστορικής μοναρχικής δυναστείας', ή 'ο τελευταίος πάλαι ποτέ διάδοχος του θρόνου των Αψβούργων, αρχιδούκας Όττο'. Αυτό το 'των Αψβούργων, Όττο φον Χά(μ)π[ψ]μπουργκ', δε μ' αρέσει.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2011)

Ότο ή Όττο ή Όθων;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 5, 2011)

Όθων των Αψβούργων και της Λωρραίνης. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Όθων των Αψβούργων και της Λωρραίνης. :)


Αυτό πάντως στο σκραμπλ θα έδινε και ɤɐԽɷ τους πόντους!


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι τα εισαγωγικά στο _όνομα_: στο «όνομα» της πάταξης...


Σε 24ωρη απεργία «κατεβαίνουν» την Τετάρτη οι ιδιοκτήτες ταξί (το Βήμα). Μιλάμε για πανούκλα, τα εισαγωγικά. Βλακεία ανίκατε μάχαν.


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ότο ή Όττο ή Όθων;


Για το Όττο με δύο ταυ, τα 'χω ('χουμε) ξαναπεί. Για το Όθων, προσωπικά μου αρέσει να χρησιμοποιώ τα εξελληνισμένα για βασιλιάδες, αφού συνήθως έρχονται από μακριά και έτσι τους έλεγαν παλιά. Άλλωστε, ασχέτως χώρας (Κάρολος, Τσαρλς, Καρλ, Σαρλ, Κάρλο), είναι όλοι μπατζανάκια... Τώρα, για πρίγκιπες, δεν ξέρω... Αλλά αυτός δεν ήταν πια πρίγκιπας, οπότε Όττο. Το Αψβούργων το κρατάω γιατί ο μόνος λόγος που ο κύριος απασχόλησε την επικαιρότητα με το θάνατό του είναι η παλιά φήμη της συγκεκριμένης δυναστείας. Καζουιστική!


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2011)

Νέα εισαγωγικά (πάντα στο Βήμα): Νόμος Πλαίσιο: Συντεχνιακή άμυνα «παίζουν» οι πρυτάνεις
Κι άλλο, στο ίδιο άρθρο: αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη να «μοιράζει» τα χρήματα της κρατικής χρηματοδότησης


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2011)

...
Το πρώτο ηλεμήνυμα της ημέρας μ' έκανε να γελάσω:

Τώρα τελευταία ο ΦΠΑ συχνά "εμπεριέχεται" αντί να "περιλαμβάνεται" στην τιμή.

Βλέπεις ο ΦΠΑ (παρντόν, ΤΟ ΦΠΑ όπως λένε μερικοί) αποτελεί περιεχόμενο. Διότι αν το περιλάμβαναν (δηλαδή λέγανε "Περιλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ 23%") δεν θα αποτελούσε περιεχόμενο αλλά περίληψη. Και με 23% μόνο περίληψη δεν είναι.

ΥΓ: Μου λέγανε ότι σε μια ξενάγηση στην Αχάια Κλάους τη δεκαετία του '60, ο ξεναγός εξηγούσε: "Σε αυτό το τμήμα γίνεται η εμφιάλωση, και στο διπλανό τμήμα πλένονται οι εμφιάλες".​
Καλημέρα.


----------



## Earion (Jul 6, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Όθων των Αψβούργων και της Λωρραίνης


 
Παρά μία μέρα θα ήταν πορφυρογέννητος (γεννήθηκε 20 Νοεμβρίου 1916, ο πατέρας του ανέβηκε στο θρόνο 21 Νοεμβρίου).


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2011)

Λεπτομέρεια, αλλά επειδή είναι διαδεδομένο:
ουδεμία αίσθηση διορατικότητας είχα για τα δεινά που *έμελε* να ακολουθήσουν
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=7728

Το *μέλλω* δεν έχει αόριστο με ένα -_λ_- όπως π.χ. το _σφάλλω_. Μόνο παρατατικό με -_λλ_- έχει. Οπότε γράφουμε πάντα _έμελλε_. 'Η: _Καημένε -----, τι σου ’μελλε να πάθεις!_

Για τα -_λλ_- εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6225-Ένα-ή-δύο-λ-(1.-Τα-ρήματα-σε-λω)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 6, 2011)

Earion said:


> Παρά μία μέρα θα ήταν πορφυρογέννητος (γεννήθηκε 20 Νοεμβρίου 1916, ο πατέρας του ανέβηκε στο θρόνο 21 Νοεμβρίου).


 
Μάλλον παρά μία μέρα και τέσσερα χρόνια (;)), αφού όπως βλέπω στις διάφορες Βίκες γεννήθηκε το 1912...


----------



## Costas (Jul 7, 2011)

Από κείμενο του Πειραιώς Σεραφείμ: δια των υπ’ Αυτού τεθεσπεισθέντων Θείων και Ιερών Κανόνων. Ή θεσπισθέντων ή τεθεσπισμένων.


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Μάλλον παρά μία μέρα και τέσσερα χρόνια (;)), αφού όπως βλέπω στις διάφορες Βίκες γεννήθηκε το 1912...



Πω πω τι έπαθα! Μου έβαλες τα γυαλιά, Ρογέριε...


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 7, 2011)

Earion said:


> Πω πω τι έπαθα! Μου έβαλες τα γυαλιά, Ρογέριε...


 
Μπα, αυτό που βλέπω μάλλον τα δικά μου γυαλιά θυμίζει περισσότερο! :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το *μέλλω* δεν έχει αόριστο.


Μόνο εμένα μου ακούγεται χαριτωμένο αυτό; :)

ΥΓ Το _μέλλω_ δεν έχει αόριστο, αλλά το _αοριστολογώ_ έχει μέλλοντα.


----------



## Themis (Jul 7, 2011)

Zazula said:


> το _αοριστολογώ_ έχει μέλλοντα.


Και πολύ μέλλον. Όσο στον άξονα των πραττομένων ο δείκτης κινείται προς το πετσόκομμα, τόσο στον άξονα των λεγομένων ο δείκτης κινείται προς την αοριστολογία.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 8, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό πάντως στο σκραμπλ θα έδινε και ɤɐԽɷ τους πόντους!



:0 Αυτή η μίξη γεωργιανού και φωνητικού αλφαβήτου με έστειλε!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2011)

Marinos said:


> :0 Αυτή η μίξη γεωργιανού και φωνητικού αλφαβήτου με έστειλε!


Αρμένικο νομίζω είναι, όχι γεωργιανό: http://www.wolframalpha.com/entities/characters/armenian_capital_letter_xeh/oj/be/kz/. Υποθέτω θεώρησες πως είναι τούτο, ε; http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/10c1/index.htm :)


----------



## Marinos (Jul 8, 2011)

Ε, μοιάζουν! :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι ψάχνω γλωσσολόγο να μου το προφέρει, να δω τι στο καλό έγραψα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάλι ψάχνω γλωσσολόγο να μου το προφέρει, να δω τι στο καλό έγραψα!


 Δεν προφέρεται, αφού είναι συνονθύλευμα γραμμάτων διαφορετικών γλωσσών. Μόνο το τρίτο γράμμα είναι αρμένικο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2011)

Φυσικά και προφέρεται, αφού οι άλλοι τρεις χαρακτήρες είναι της φωνολογίας (ΙΡΑ και δεν συμμαζεύεται...). :)


----------



## Marinos (Jul 8, 2011)

Το αρμένικο προφέρεται [χ], βλέπω εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2011)

Το αποδομήσαμε, συγγνώμη, το αποɤɐԽɷσαμε κι αυτό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2011)

Μια και ο Νίκελ έπιασε τον γάιδαρο και το σαμάρι του, αξίζει ν' αναφέρω ένα ωραίο χτεσινό από τον φρέσκο Robin Hood στη Nova. O Ράσελ Κρόου (Ρομπέν, ως Ρόμπερτ του Λόξλεϊ) πρέπει να φύγει βιαστικά για τη συγκέντρωση των βαρόνων και λέει στην Κέιτ Μπλάνσετ (Μάριον): «Πες να μου σαμαρώσουν γρήγορα ένα άλογο!»

Λοιπόν, για να είναι σαφές: Τα άλογα, τα σελώνουμε· συνήθως με δερμάτινη σέλα. Σαμαρώνουμε τα φορτηγά υποζύγια, γαϊδούρια και μουλάρια, συνήθως με ξύλινο σαμάρι.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια και ο Νίκελ έπιασε τον γάιδαρο και το σαμάρι του, αξίζει ν' αναφέρω ένα ωραίο χτεσινό από τον φρέσκο Robin Hood στη Nova. O Ράσελ Κρόου (Ρομπέν, ως Ρόμπερτ του Λόξλεϊ) πρέπει να φύγει βιαστικά για τη συγκέντρωση των βαρόνων και λέει στην Κέιτ Μπλάνσετ (Μάριον): «Πες να μου σαμαρώσουν γρήγορα ένα άλογο!»
> 
> Λοιπόν, για να είναι σαφές: Τα άλογα, τα σελώνουμε· συνήθως με δερμάτινη σέλα. Σαμαρώνουμε τα φορτηγά υποζύγια, γαϊδούρια και μουλάρια, συνήθως με ξύλινο σαμάρι.


 
Φαίνεται πως στη Νόβα τα υποτιτλίζουν από την αρχή ή "επιμελούνται" τον αρχικό υποτιτλισμό (τα εισαγωγικά κρίνοντας από το αποτέλεσμα), γιατί και στον κινηματογραφικό υποτιτλισμό και στην έκδοση για το ντιβιντί και το μπλουρέι που επιμελήθηκα (με εντολή να διορθώσω μόνο τα κραυγαλέα, αλλά αυτό δεν θα το άφηνα), η ατάκα αυτή είναι: Σέλωσε ένα παραπάνω άλογο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2011)

Μπορεί να φωνάζω για τα κρατικά κανάλια που έχουν διαρκώς τυπογραφικά και ορθογραφικά λάθη στους τίτλους, αλλά εννοείται ότι τα ιδιωτικά δεν πάνε πίσω. Καταιγισμός λαθών στον Αντένα, μέσα σε 5 λεπτά:
ΤΗΕΛΟΡΑΣΗ
 ΕΠΙΤΑΧΥΣΝΗ
 BANK OF IRLAND​ και το πιο ωραίο:
ΕΛΑΙΩ ΙΤΑΛΙΑΣ​


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2011)

Και βέβαια ελαίω Ιταλίας, αλειψόμεθα ώσπερ η εν πολλαίς αμαρτίαις περιπεσούσα. Εκτός από τα χαμόλαδα (από τις χαμαί πεσούσες ελιές) οι Ιταλοί βγάζουν καλούτσικο λάδι. Το δικό μας λάδι βγήκε, δεν έχει άλλο όσο και να μας στύψουν, τουλάχιστον όσους δεν τα ήπιαμε μαζί. Τι θέλαμε δηλαδή, έλαιο Αυστραλίας; Έλαιος!
Ειδικότης μου οι λαδιές.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2011)

Είναι απολαυστικό να διαβάζεις αρθρογράφους σαν τον Στέφανο Κασιμάτη στις στιγμές που επιδιώκουν να εντυπωσιάσουν τον αναγνώστη με την κουλτούρα τους. Σήμερα με εντυπωσίασε το κλείσιμο του κομματιού του, λες και όλοι παίζουμε στα δάχτυλα τον Ιρλανδό Γέιτς: 
Ποιος φταίει; Νομίζω ούτε οι Έλληνες, ως έθνος γενικώς, ούτε το κακό το ριζικό μας. Παραφράζοντας τον Yates, θα έλεγα ότι το κέντρο δεν κρατάει πια και, γι’ αυτό, όλα τα άλλα γύρω διαλύονται.​Και για να μην κοιτάνε απορημένοι οι αναγνώστες, εμείς θα τον υπομνηματίζουμε. Ο Κασιμάτης αναφέρεται στη _Δευτέρα Παρουσία_ (_The Second Coming_) — εδώ μπορείτε να διαβάσετε το ποίημα στα αγγλικά, εδώ στη μετάφραση του Σεφέρη, εδώ στη μετάφραση του Κοσματόπουλου. Οι επίμαχοι στίχοι:
Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold; / Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world
Τα πάντα γίνουνται κομμάτια· το κέντρο δεν αντέχει. / Ωμή αναρχία λύθηκε στην οικουμένη (Σεφέρης)
Τα πράγματα διαλύονται· το κέντρο δεν βαστά· / Στην οικουμένη τέλεια αναρχία. (Κοσματόπουλος)​(Καλύτερες προτάσεις για την απόδοση τού «Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world»;)

Τώρα γιατί αποφάσισε ο Κασιμάτης να μη γράψει το όνομα του Ιρλανδού στα ελληνικά, αλλά να αφήσει το ανορθόγραφο *Yates, τι να σας πω… Μα η σωστή γραφή, Yeats, είναι περίφημη για τις γκάφες που έχει προκαλέσει:
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=28011

Μια άλλη πολιτισμική αναφορά στο ίδιο σημείωμα έχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον:
«Εδώ, κάνουμε σύντομη παύση, ώστε ο μουσικός επιμελητής να βάλει κάτι βαρύ, απειλητικό και θυελλώδες: ας πούμε το δεύτερο μέρος της 5ης του Μάλερ ή τον “Χορό των ιπποτών” από το “Ρωμαίος και Ιουλιέτα” του Προκόφιεφ - κάτι τέτοιο, τέλος πάντων...)»​
Α, ο _Χορός των ιπποτών_ είναι πασίγνωστος. Αρκεί να θυμηθούμε μια παλιά διαφήμιση. Ο Εγωιστής, απέξω κι από μέσα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2011)

Ναι, το πρόσεξα κι εγώ το *Yates, και αναρωτήθηκα για πολλοστή φορά γιατί πρέπει να διανθίζουν οι σημερινοί δημοσιογράφοι τα γραπτά τους με αμετάφραστες λέξεις και ονόματα, όταν δεν κάνουν σχολαστικό έλεγχο για τη σωστή τους γραφή. Ας το έγραφε Γέιτς, λοιπόν, αφού απ' ό,τι φαίνεται ξέρει να το προφέρει σωστά.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 14, 2011)

Άνοιξα σήμερα σε μια τυχαία σελίδα ένα βιβλίο που διαβάζει η σύζυγος και η πρώτη φράση στην οποία έπεσε το μάτι μου ήταν "Έπαιξαν _Εγώ ο Κατάσκοπος_ και ένα παιχνίδι με χαρτιά ονόματι _Ψάρι!_". Επειδή είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι τα παιχνίδια αυτά ήταν το I Spy και το Go fish, θέτω τα εξής ερωτήματα:

1. Πόση εμπιστοσύνη μπορώ να έχω στην υπόλοιπη μετάφραση, όταν στην πρώτη τυχαία σελίδα πέφτω σε δύο τέτοια λάθη;
2. Πόσο δύσκολο ήταν για τον μεταφραστή να αφιερώσει 10" για να βρει τα παιχνίδια αυτά, αφού δεν τα ξέρει;
3. Γιατί έπρεπε να μεταφραστεί το όνομα των παιχνιδιών αντί να μπει στη θέση τους κάποιο αντίστοιχο ελληνικό παιχνίδι (εμείς μικροί παίζαμε "Μπλόφα");


----------



## pidyo (Jul 15, 2011)

Δεν θα μ' ενοχλούσε ίσως τόσο πολύ "ο διπλ*ούς* πέλεκυς" του άρθρου του Βήματος, κι ας είναι ανύπαρκτη στα νέα ελληνικά αυτή η μορφή του επιθέτου, κι ας μαρτυρείται η ασυναίρετη μορφή ήδη από την αρχαιότητα, κι ας είναι μια χαρά καθιερωμένη ορολογία των αρχαιολόγων ο διπλός πέλεκυς, εάν στην πρώτη πρώτη φράση του κειμένου δεν διάβαζα "Έναν τελετουργικό διπλ*ό* πέλεκυ...".

Ή παπάς παπάς ή ζευγάς ζευγάς. Όχι να πετάμε την συνηρημένη ελληνικούρα μόνο στην ονομαστική και να καταφεύγουμε στην κανονική μορφή στην αιτιατική για να αποφύγουμε το διπλούν.

(Παρεμπιπτόντως, η λέξη λάβρυς δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι είναι θηλυκό, όπως έχει συζητηθεί και εδώ.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2011)

pidyo said:


> (Παρεμπιπτόντως, η λέξη λάβρυς δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι είναι θηλυκό, όπως έχει συζητηθεί και εδώ.)



Από την άλλη, 9+ *_λάβρεος_ που βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο είναι όλα από αναδημοσιεύσεις του ίδιου άρθρου. Αλλά δεν είναι και λέξη που βρίσκεις στα λεξικά μπροστά σου...

Οι πολλοί προτιμούν το *λάβρυος*.


----------



## pidyo (Jul 15, 2011)

Ο ( ; ) λάβρυς απαντά μόνο στο γνωστό χωρίο του Πλουτάρχου (_Αίτια_ 302Α: Λυδοὶ γάρ λάβρυν τὸν πέλεκυν ὀνομάζουσι), οπότε θα μπορούσε να έχει όποιο γένος θέλουμε και όποια κλίση θέλουμε. 

Η ηχητική, οπτική και γραμματική αναλογία με τον πέλεκυ συνηγορεί, κατά τη γνώμη μου, υπέρ του αρσενικού, τουλάχιστον για την αρχαιότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά τότε *λάβρεως*.


----------



## pidyo (Jul 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ναι, αλλά τότε *λάβρεως*.


Ναι, κι εγώ αυτό θα χρησιμοποιούσα. 

Άσχετο: ο συντάκτης του άρθρου τι καφέ πίνει, διπλούν βαρύ γλυκό;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Ο ( ; ) λάβρυς απαντά μόνο στο γνωστό χωρίο του Πλουτάρχου (_Αίτια_ 302Α: Λυδοὶ γάρ λάβρυν τὸν πέλεκυν ὀνομάζουσι), οπότε θα μπορούσε να έχει όποιο γένος θέλουμε και όποια κλίση θέλουμε.
> 
> Η ηχητική, οπτική και γραμματική αναλογία με τον πέλεκυ συνηγορεί, κατά τη γνώμη μου, υπέρ του αρσενικού, τουλάχιστον για την αρχαιότητα.


Αρσενικό πάντως και στον Θησαυρό (Γιοβάνης).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Ναι, κι εγώ αυτό θα χρησιμοποιούσα.


Από κοντά κι εγώ. Και στη σημερινή γλώσσα, το λάβρι ή το λαβρί άραγε ;);



pidyo said:


> Άσχετο: ο συντάκτης του άρθρου τι καφέ πίνει, διπλούν βαρύ γλυκό;


Διπλούν βαρύν γλυκύν/ηδύν ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2011)

Εδώ μάθαμε να ζούμε με τη γενική «του τριπλούν»...


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2011)

Στον ιστότοπο Huffington Post δημοσιεύτηκε κείμενο του Γκόρντον Μπράουν για την κρίση στην Ευρώπη, με τίτλο _Why Europe Slept_.

Από τη μετάφραση του κείμενου στην Ελευθεροτυπία (_Γιατί κοιμήθηκε η Ευρώπη_), μία από τουλάχιστον δύο παρανοήσεις είναι τόσο χοντρή που δίνει το αντίθετο νόημα:

Γιατί θα το υποστήριζε αυτό η Γερμανία; Επειδή, πέρα από το ότι είναι ενάντια στα συμφέροντά τους, τώρα έχουν έναν ευρωπαϊκό λόγο να αναδιαρθρώσουν τις τράπεζές τους.​
Δεν βγάζει νόημα, βγάζει; Στο αγγλικό:
Why would Germany support this? Because far from being against their interests, they now have a European reason to restructure their banks.​
Δηλαδή: Γιατί θα το υποστήριζε αυτό η Γερμανία; Γιατί όχι μόνο δεν είναι καθόλου αντίθετο στα συμφέροντα των Ευρωπαίων, αλλά τώρα έχουν έναν ευρωπαϊκό λόγο να αναδιαρθρώσουν τις τράπεζές τους. > τώρα τους δίνεται ένας ευρωπαϊκός λόγος...​
Προσοχή, έχει και ο Μπράουν ασύνδετο σχήμα: άλλο το υποκείμενο του _being_ από το υποκείμενο τού _have_. Και άλλο η _Germany_, άλλο το _they_ (πρέπει να αναφέρεται στο _Europe's politicians_ της προηγούμενης παραγράφου). Στη δική μου πρόταση προσπάθησα να τα μπαλώσω.


----------



## Themis (Jul 16, 2011)

Είσαι βέβαιος ότι μιλάει για τα συμφέροντα των Ευρωπαίων και όχι των γερμανικών τραπεζών ή έστω των Γερμανών; Από πού προκύπτουν οι Ευρωπαίοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2011)

Να βάλω κι ένα μικρό κουίζ βασισμένο σε ένα χαριτωμένο από τα σημερινά διαδικτυακά ΝΕΑ και το ρεπορτάζ για την επίσκεψη της Χίλαρι Κλίντον στην Τουρκία:

«Η Τουρκία δεν έχει ανάγκη να περιορίζει τους δημοσιογράφους, τους μπλόγκερ και το διαδίκτυο διότι είναι αρκετά δυνατή και δυναμική ώστε να επιτρέπει να εκφράζονται όλες οι απόψεις», πρόσθεσε η αμερικανίδα υπουργός επισημαίνοντας ότι αυτή η πρακτική «δεν συνάδει με όλες τις άλλες προόδους που έχει κάνει η Τουρκία».

Το θέμα, πρόσθεσε, «αξίζει την προσοχή των πολιτών και των *δικηγόρων*».​
Ερώτηση: Ποια λέξη που αποδόθηκε ως «δικηγόρων» χρησιμοποίησε πραγματικά η Χ.Κ.;

Απάντηση: (επιλέξτε από εδώ... lawmakers ...μέχρι εδώ).

Το κείμενο στα ΝΕΑ, εδώ.
Το πρωτότυπο απόσπασμα στο νέτι, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2011)

Themis said:


> Είσαι βέβαιος ότι μιλάει για τα συμφέροντα των Ευρωπαίων και όχι των γερμανικών τραπεζών ή έστω των Γερμανών; Από πού προκύπτουν οι Ευρωπαίοι;


 
Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει ένα άλμα από το Germany σε they [Germans], their [i.e. German] interests, their banks [i.e. German banks]. Ή θα μπορούσε το they να αναφέρεται στο Europe's politicians της προηγούμενης παραγράφου και το their banks στο Europe's banks που ακολουθεί. Επειδή δεν θεωρώ ότι ο Μπράουν γράφει αυστηρά για τους Γερμανούς ούτε γενικά για τη Δύση, αλλά ειδικά για την Ευρώπη, το «European reason to restructure their banks» αφορά την Ευρώπη (σε σχέση με τις ΗΠΑ) και όχι τη Γερμανία. Και ναι, θα μπορούσε να γραφτεί με λίγο περισσότερη σαφήνεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2011)

Themis said:


> Είσαι βέβαιος ότι μιλάει για τα συμφέροντα των Ευρωπαίων και όχι των γερμανικών τραπεζών ή έστω των Γερμανών; Από πού προκύπτουν οι Ευρωπαίοι;


Νομίζω ότι και ο Nickel "Γερμανών" ήθελε να γράψει. Lapsus tastierae το λέμε αυτό, είπαμε;

Edit: Or... not.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με την εκφωνήτρια των ειδήσεων του Mega:

Πολλοί συνέκριναν την Έιμι Γουάινχαουζ με ΤΟΝ Μπίλι Χόλιντεϊ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2011)

...
Παραβλέποντας την ιεροσυλία της σύγκρισης - δεν συγκρίνονται τα φιντάνια με τα πανύψηλα δέντρα, παρά μόνο δυνητικά - 
τι να σου κάνει η καημένη η εκφωνήτρια, αφού το λέει κι εδώ: Billie Holiday, my man! My main man. 

Καημένη Lady Day, στα πίσω πίσω θα σου αλλάξουνε το φύλο.

Πάντως, για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, δεν είναι δύσκολο να γίνουν τέτοια λάθη εν τη ρύμη του λόγου, όταν έχεις πάρει φόρα και βιάζεσαι.


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2011)

Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί, Αλεξάντρα! Και δεν καλοάκουσα αν λίγο μετά είπε ότι το άλμπουμ της ήταν Back to Back. Μπορεί ναι, μπορεί όχι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2011)

Επειδή η εντύπωσή μου από τους εκφωνητές ειδήσεων είναι ότι διαβάζουν ό,τι τους έχουν γράψει οι συντάκτες των ειδήσεων, χωρίς καλά-καλά να σκέφτονται, εγώ χρεώνω το λάθος αποκλειστικά στον συντάκτη. Διάβασε τα ξένα δελτία, είδε *Billie Holiday*, και όχι μόνο δεν είχε ιδέα ποια ήταν αυτή η σπουδαία τραγουδίστρια, αλλά και τα αγγλικά του ήταν τόσο μέτρια που δεν ήξερε ότι το *Billie*, μ' αυτή την κατάληξη, είναι συνήθως γυναικείο όνομα και όχι αντρικό.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> [...] αλλά και τα αγγλικά του ήταν τόσο μέτρια που δεν ήξερε ότι το *Billie*, μ' αυτή την κατάληξη, είναι συνήθως γυναικείο όνομα και όχι αντρικό.


 
Μερικές φορές και τραγικό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το 'χω πει, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν το 'χω πει εδώ, ότι η πιο παρεξηγημένη τραγουδίστρια, που στις ωραίες μέρες του ραδιοφώνου την αρσενικοποιούσαν συνέχεια, ήταν η Τίμι Γιούρο (Timi Yuro) — καμιά φορά και αφού έπαιζαν το τραγούδι. Πολλοί νόμιζαν ότι ήταν μαύρος τραγουδιστής. Έχει ακούσει «ο Τίμι Γιούρο» το αφτί μου! Τώρα η Τίμι τραγουδάει σε άλλα σαλόνια κι εμείς ασχολούμαστε με άλλο γιούρο.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2011)

(Πάσα από τον Daeman)

Στο σάιτ του ΟΛΠ, ('ίσως το χειρότερο σάιτ του κόσμου', που λέει και η διαφήμιση), θέλει να πει ότι στο εξής θα αναρτούν τα πάντα στο ίντερνετ (Γκλάσνοστ γαρ), και λέει:

The Administration decided PPA

a) The suspension of 1/1/2010, the site of PPA on the Internet (www.olp.gr), for ensuring widespread publicity and transparency of all operations and decisions of the management of the Company (Board, CEO , Management Council)

Το επίπεδο των αγγλικών άσ' το καλύτερα, δεν παίζεται (Η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ αποφάσισε -> The Administration decided PPA). Αλλά αυτό το suspension για την ανάρτηση, σπάει κόκαλα. Εντάξει, η μετάφραση είναι ανοιχτό επάγγελμα, και απολαμβάνουμε τα πολλαπλά οφέλη για την ανάπτυξη...

Άλλο. Στην Καθημερινή, σε μεταφρασμένο άρθρο, το discuss με την έννοια του 'μιλώ για', 'θίγω το θέμα τού', 'πραγματεύομαι', 'αναφέρομαι σε', 'αναπτύσσω τις απόψεις μου για', κλπ. κλπ., γίνεται 'συζητώ':

Στον επικείμενο «πόλεμο» τον οποίο προβλέπει ο Μπρέιβικ, συζητά την απέλαση όλων των μουσουλμάνων από την Ευρώπη και προτείνει την φυσική εξόντωση των Αλβανών και των Βοσνίων μουσουλμάνων που θα αντισταθούν.

Κλείνοντας, ο Μπρέιβικ συζητά τη δημιουργία ενός στρατιωτικού «Τάγματος», στο οποίο ισχυρίζεται ότι ανήκει. Οι αρχικές του επαφές έγιναν μέσω Σέρβων «συντηρητικών» (πιθανώς ακραίων εθνικιστών) τους οποίους συνάντησε στο Ίντερνετ- καθώς και άλλων, παρεμφερών πεποιθήσεων, από όλη την Ευρώπη.

Τη γλώσσα και τα μάτια σας, που λέει κι ο Μπαμπινιώτης!


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2011)

Από σημερινό άρθρο του Άρη Δαβαράκη:

Το άλλο μου λείπει, αυτό που λέγεται «αντίπαλον δέος», η άλλη άκρη του σκοινιού στο tug of war (αυτό το παιχνίδι που μια ομάδα παιδιά τραβάει το σκοινί από τη μία μεριά με όλη της τη δύναμη και μια άλλη ομάδα το τραβάει από την άλλη με όλη της τη δύναμη κι’ αυτή, μέχρι μια από τις δυό ομάδες να «πέσει» και να ξανασηκωθεί όρθια, έτοιμη για τον επόμενο γύρο καπάκι).​
Ναι, πού να τη λέμε *διελκυστίνδα* τώρα, ποιος να την ξέρει τη λέξη, γράφεται και περίεργα...


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...]Το άλλο μου λείπει, αυτό που λέγεται «αντίπαλον δέος», η άλλη άκρη του σκοινιού στο tug of war (αυτό το παιχνίδι που μια ομάδα παιδιά τραβάει το σκοινί από τη μία μεριά με όλη της τη δύναμη και μια άλλη ομάδα το τραβάει από την άλλη με όλη της τη δύναμη κι’ αυτή, μέχρι μια από τις δυό ομάδες να «πέσει» και να ξανασηκωθεί όρθια, έτοιμη για τον επόμενο γύρο καπάκι).[...]


 
Και γιατί παρακαλώ εισαγωγικά στο _να πέσει; _Αγόμαστε και φερόμαστε μεν στη διελκυστίνδα, αλλά μεταφορική χρήση δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό το _να πέσει_. Μωρέ, τρώει χώμα η πλάτη μας... Αν και, εδώ που τα λέμε, στη διελκυστίνδα πέφτουν και οι δυο ομάδες, η νικήτρια ανάσκελα και η ηττημένη μπρούμυτα, αν δεν αφήσει το σκοινί. Εμένα μ' αρέσει η απόστροφος στο _κι αυτή_.


----------



## Costas (Jul 27, 2011)

Εισαγωγικίτιδας νέο επεισόδιο: από το δελτίο του Alter, αν θυμάμαι καλά, απόψε: Τι "χρειάζεται" για τη ρύθμιση των αυθαιρέτων. Ντόινγκ!


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2011)

Ακλισίας συνέχεια (Τα Νέα):

Ανάμεσά τους, σημαντικά έργα της Σαπφούς, του Μένανδρου, του Σοφοκλή, του Ευριπίδη, καθώς και το αρχαιότερο απόσπασμα του Κατά Ιωάννη Ευαγγ*έλιο*.

Για το string "της Σαπφ*ού*ς, του Μ*ένα*νδρου", τι να πει κανείς; Άμουσοι, τουλάχιστον...


----------



## Themis (Jul 30, 2011)

Από το in.gr:


> Σύμφωνα με την άτυπη τουρκική παράδοση, οι αρχηγοί των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων έχουν *επιτελέσει *αρχηγοί του Στρατού Ξηράς.


Για γενικά επιτελεία ενόπλων δυνάμεων μιλούσαν, των οποίων έχουν διατελέσει ευπειθείς θαυμαστές, και τελούσαν εν συγχύσει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2011)

Μια και ανέφερε την ακλισία πιο πάνω ο Κώστας, λέει σήμερα ο Γιάννης Χάρης, σχετικά με ένα χαριτωμένο «του Όσλου»:

Για την «έκρηξη στο κέντρο του Όσλου» άκουσα σ' ένα δελτίο ειδήσεων. Όντως, δεν είπαμε ποτέ _το Όσλο - του Όσλου_, κι ας είπαμε _το Μαρόκο - του Μαρόκου_ κ.ά. Χίλιες φορές όμως αυτή η παραδρομή, αυτό το προς τη «σωστή» κατεύθυνση «λάθος», παρά «το ηφαίστειο της Αίτνα» και «το λιμάνι της Κατάνη» που άκουσα την περασμένη μόλις εβδομάδα.
Όπου η γενική πια τάση ακλισίας ξένων ονομάτων ή δανείων που τα κλίναμε από παλιά έφτασε τώρα και σε ονόματα που συνδέονται με την πιο αρχαία ιστορία, ακόμα και με την ελληνική μυθολογία η Αίτνα, ειδικότατα με την ελληνική ιστορία η Κατάνη (που ιταλικά στο κάτω κάτω είναι _Κατάνια_).​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2011)

Πρόσφατα είδα σε υπότιτλο της ΝΕΤ, την εξωφρενική προστακτική **ήλεγξέ το*. Ούτε στο Γκουγκλ δεν υπάρχει αυτό — σε ρωτάει μήπως εννοείς "έλεγξέ το".


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2011)

Γιά ιδές το πάλι, σωστά ήγραψές το; Ήθελέ το κι *ήπαθε έπαθέ το. Ώφου, ιντά 'παθε, *ηλέγξανέ ντο. :twit:


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2011)

Στο χωριό μας ήλεγξε λέει ο κόσμος κι όχι έλεγξε. Αλλά είναι χωριάτες.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 31, 2011)

Καθώς διανύω την περίοδο των διακοπών μου στην πατρίδα (ο Θεός να τις κάνει μέχρι τώρα διακοπές: έχω επισκεφτεί πολλές φορές τη ΔΟΥ μου, αλλά τη θάλασσα την έχω δει μόνο από το αεροπλάνο λίγο πριν την προσγείωση στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος), πέτυχα στη Nova προ ημερών την ανεκδιήγητη Τιτανομαχία. Σε κάποια φάση, στο μυθολογικό Άργος (το οποίο στο φιλμ δεν είναι σε πεδιάδα που την ψήνει ο ήλιος στους 40 και βαθμούς, αλλά παραθαλάσσιο και χτισμένο αμφιθεατρικά σε πλαγιά βουνού) κυκλοφορεί ένας άθλιος τύπος, διασταύρωση Ινδού τζάινα με τηλευαγγελιστή, ο οποίος μονολογεί ότι αυτό που γίνεται προσβάλλει τους θεούς οι οποίοι "μας έδωσαν το καλαμπόκι"! Κάποιος θα έπρεπε να πει στον υποτιτλιστή ότι στα αγγλικά η λέξη corn χρησιμοποιείται και ως όνομα γένους για το σύνολο των δημητριακών και ότι το άτιμο το καλαμπόκι ήρθε στα μέρη μας μετά την ανακάλυψη της Αμερικής. Ωραιότατο σημείωμα για το μάλλον συχνό λάθος αυτό είχε γράψει παλαιότερα στον ιστότοπό του ο φίλτατος sarant.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2011)

Αχ, Ρογήρε, εσύ θέλεις να καταλάβει ο υποτιτλιστής ότι το καλαμπόκι δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά μέσα στο κείμενό του, άρα πρέπει να ψάξει για άλλη σημασία; Μα εγώ έπεσα σε υποτιτλιστή που δεν μυρίστηκε ότι το *one-piece bathing suit* που φορούσε η Ελίζαμπθ Τέιλορ στην εικόνα είναι *ολόσωμο μαγιό*, και το απέδωσε... *ένα κομμάτι από μαγιό*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2011)

*Άμα δεν βάζεις το κόμμα…*
Τα κουαρτέτα παίζουν κοντά στις ρεματιές και τα μεζεδοπωλεία και οι επιθεωρήσεις ανεβαίνουν στις πλατείες δίπλα στα σουβλατζίδικα.
Περιττό να σας πω ότι διάβασα:
Τα κουαρτέτα παίζουν κοντά στις ρεματιές,
και τα μεζεδοπωλεία και οι επιθεωρήσεις ανεβαίνουν στις πλατείες δίπλα στα σουβλατζίδικα.
Με ένα στρατηγικά βαλμένο κομματάκι, όλα θα ήταν σαφέστερα με το πρώτο διάβασμα:
Τα κουαρτέτα παίζουν κοντά στις ρεματιές και τα μεζεδοπωλεία,
και οι επιθεωρήσεις ανεβαίνουν στις πλατείες δίπλα στα σουβλατζίδικα.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=8151

Αλλά μη μου δίνετε σημασία. Μεσοκαλόκαιρο, βρήκα να διαβάσω το _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2011)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο με σένα διάβασα στην αρχή.


----------



## Costas (Aug 3, 2011)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ για το κόμμα, αλλά και χωρίς κόμμα σαφές θα ήταν, αν είχε γράψει '*στα* μεζεδοπωλεία'.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2011)

Τη ζημιά δεν πρέπει να την έχει κάνει η _Τζούνο_, η βραβευμένη ταινία με τη μικρούλα Έλεν Πέιτζ: από παλιά φαίνεται ότι η _Juno_ δεν μεταφράζεται πάντοτε _Ήρα_. Προσωπικά, δεν ξέρω αν καλώς μεταφράστηκε Ήρα η _Juno_ του Σον Ο'Κέισι (_Juno and the paycock > Η Ήρα και το παγόνι_). Αλλά διαστημική αποστολή _Juno_ με προορισμό τον Δία (Jupiter), νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να μεταφράζεται _Ήρα_. Την πέτυχαν την _Ήρα_ στο άρθρο του Βήματος (η μεταγραφή «Γιούνο» είναι λίγο παράταιρη), αλλά στο βιντεάκι του webtv έμειναν στο _Τζούνο_. 

(Από επισήμανση στου Σαραντάκου.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2011)

Υπεγράφη > υπογράφη (ξέρετε: και δημοτική [χωρίς εσωτερική αύξηση] και καθαρεύουσα [όχι «υπογράφτηκε»]) > υπογράφει: Και άντε να βγάλεις νόημα!

Υπογράφει η ΠΟΛ 1166 η οποία έχει θέμα της , τον "Καθορισμό , προϋποθέσεων και κριτηρίων πιστοποίησης των Λογιστών Φοροτεχνικών "
http://www.akioe.gr/default.asp?node=page&id=7443


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τη ζημιά δεν πρέπει να την έχει κάνει η _Τζούνο_, η βραβευμένη ταινία με τη μικρούλα Έλεν Πέιτζ: από παλιά φαίνεται ότι η _Juno_ δεν μεταφράζεται πάντοτε _Ήρα_. Προσωπικά, δεν ξέρω αν καλώς μεταφράστηκε Ήρα η _Juno_ του Σον Ο'Κέισι (_Juno and the paycock > Η Ήρα και το παγόνι_). Αλλά διαστημική αποστολή _Juno_ με προορισμό τον Δία (Jupiter), νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να μεταφράζεται _Ήρα_. Την πέτυχαν την _Ήρα_ στο άρθρο του Βήματος (η μεταγραφή «Γιούνο» είναι λίγο παράταιρη), αλλά στο βιντεάκι του webtv έμειναν στο _Τζούνο_.


Και πού να δεις τι γράφουν τα σημερινά ΝΕΑ:
*Στον Δία θα ταξιδέψει ο Juno*
Μέσα στο διαστημικό σκάφος υπάρχουν τρείς μικρές φιγούρες Lego.
Η μια αναπαριστά τον Ιταλό φυσικό Γαλιλαίο, ο οποίος ανακάλυψε τον μεγαλύτερο δορυφόρο του Δία. H δεύτερη αναπαριστά τον Δία, και η τρίτη *το Θεό των αρχαίων Ρωμαίων Juno*, *από τον οποίο* άλλωστε πήρε το όνομα του και το ερευνητικό σκάφος


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2011)

Είπαμε, είναι πια δύσκολο να ξεχωρίσεις την ήρα από το σιτάρι... :)


----------



## sarant (Aug 6, 2011)

Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς δεν το γράφουν τα σημερινά Νέα αλλά μόνο τα ηλεΝέα, αφού είναι web-only. Θα προσέξατε δε ότι η ΝΑΣΑ "έστειλε" σε εισαγωγικά τον Juno.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 7, 2011)

*Κινέζικες κούκλες κι Αμερικανοί συγκλητικοί*

Βυθισμένος στην τεμπελιά του καλοκαιριού, φαίνεται πως μόνο με την επισήμανση μεταφραστικών ολισθημάτων μπορώ να συνεισφέρω στο φόρουμ...:)

α. Παρακολουθώντας στη Νόβα το μετριότατο (κατ' ευφημισμόν) φιλμ Killers: συζητούν γαμπρός (Άστον Κούτσερ) και πεθερός (Τομ Σέλλεκ) για τη σύζυγο-κόρη και κάποια στιγμή λέει ο πρώτος στον δεύτερο: "you know, she's not some kind of fragile china doll". Ελληνική απόδοση: "ξέρεις, δεν είναι κάποια εύθραυστη *κινέζικη κούκλα*"! LOL! Κι εγώ ο φτωχός που νόμιζα ότι china doll είναι η πορσελάνινη κούκλα! Θα έπρεπε να το υποψιαστώ, όμως: όλες οι Μπάρμπι της κόρης μου στην Κίνα έχουν κατασκευαστεί.;)

β. Ξημερώματα πετυχαίνω στον Σκάι σ' επανάληψη κάποια εκπομπή για ερωτικά σκάνδαλα Αμερικανών πολιτικών. Γενικώς η ελληνική μετάφραση έχει τα προβληματάκια της (ας το πούμε έτσι), επιδεικνύοντας έντονη προτίμηση σε μια ελαφρώς δύσκαμπτη ντεμέκ καθαρεύουσα. Σ' ένα σημείο όμως ο υποτιτλιστής (ή η υποτιτλίστρια) δίνει ρέστα: μας πληροφορεί ότι ο Τζων Έντουαρντς εξελέγη το 1998 στη... Σύγκλητο των ΗΠΑ! Πολύ καλό! SPQA και τα μυαλά στο μίξερ!:laugh:

Μετά από όλα αυτά, αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι εκτός από έλλειψη κοινού νου και στοιχειώδους μεταφραστικής οξυδέρκειας, κάποια μέλη της νεότερης γενιάς μεταφραστών/ υποτιτλιστών έχει κι ένα προβληματάκι σ' ό,τι αφορά τις προσλαμβάνουσες παραστάσεις... Νάχω άραγε τελείως άδικο;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2011)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται, όπως είπες, στην έλλειψη στοιχειώδους μεταφραστικής οξυδέρκειας, αλλά κυρίως στην έλλειψη παραστάσεων και εγκυκλοπαιδικών γνώσεων. Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο, όση τεχνική της μετάφρασης κι αν διδάξεις σε ένα νεαρό παιδί, δεν είναι έτοιμο να κάνει τον μεταφραστή επειδή απλούστατα η μετάφραση δεν είναι μόνο τεχνική, είναι κυρίως γνώσεις, και ικανότητα να εντοπίσεις τις γνώσεις που σου λείπουν και να τις συμπληρώσεις. 

Έπεσα πρόσφατα πάνω σε μετάφραση όπου ο υποτιτλιστής δεν είχε ξανακούσει ποτέ τον όρο *pin-up girls,* και τον απέδωσε *κοπέλες με γόβες*. Χτες μετέφρασα ένα επεισόδιο μιας σειράς που λέγεται Homes with Style. Εκεί να δεις τι έπρεπε να ξέρει ο μεταφραστής. Πολλά διαφορετικά ονόματα αποχρώσεων του πρασίνου, όροι που είναι γνωστοί στα ελληνικά με τη γαλλική τους ονομασία, αλλά που δεν θα τη βρεις στο αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό, περιγραφές επίπλων και τεχνικών κατασκευής τους, όλα αυτά συνέθεταν ένα εκρηκτικό μείγμα, που μπορούσε να γίνει το Βατερλό κάθε νεαρού μεταφραστή. Και όμως, κάθε νεαρό παιδί που ξέρει αγγλικά νομίζει ότι μπορεί να κάνει τον υποτιτλιστή. Γιατί; Επειδή _μερικές φορές _πιάνει το αυτί του τους διαλόγους μιας ταινίας, και σκέφτεται "Εύκολο είναι, μπορώ να το κάνω κι εγώ".


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2011)

Με αφορμή το σχόλιο της Αλεξάνδρας, κάτι που ήθελα να ρωτήσω μπας και υπάρχει καμιά γλωσσολογική εξήγηση: Γιατί μερικοί φυσικοί ομιλητές της ελληνικής γλώσσας μιλάνε κάπως ανάμεσα στη Μαντάμ Σουσού και στη Δέσποινα Στυλιανοπούλου - υπηρέτρια στις παλιές ταινίες. Κάποτε μπορεί αυτό να ήταν ένδειξη ότι δεν έχουν πάει σχολείο αλλά σήμερα που όλοι πάνε σχολείο και όλοι έχουν στενότερη σχέση με το γραπτό λόγο, γιατί τόση δυσκολία όταν βγαίνουν έξω από τις 500 λέξεις της απλής συνεννόησης; 
Το μικρό δείγμα που έχω υπόψη μου προέρχεται από την Αθήνα αποκλειστικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2011)

SBE, αντιλαμβάνεσαι, είμαι βέβαιος, ότι μια έγκυρη απάντηση στην απορία σου απαιτεί μια μικρή γλωσσολογική πραγματεία, που καλό θα ήταν να βασίζεται σε ευρεία συγκριτική έρευνα, να μην κρίνει δηλαδή από τις παρέες μας μονάχα ή από τον προσωπικό μας χρονικό ορίζοντα. Εσύ πάλι, που πηγαινοέρχεσαι, έχεις άλλη ευαισθητοποίηση από εμάς, που βλέπουμε τις αλλαγές, ακόμα και τις κοσμοϊστορικές (Ίντερνετ), να συμβαίνουν σε αργούς καθημερινούς ρυθμούς.



«Διαδικτυακά μπλογκ καυτηριάζουν ασύδοτα άτομα και θεσμούς». [Από εδώ]
Κακό είναι αυτό; Να μην καυτηριάζουμε τα ασύδοτα άτομα;

Τι κατάρα κι αυτά τα επιρρήματα που είναι ίδια με τα πληθυντικά ουδέτερα. Πρέπει να προσέχουμε κάθε τέτοια περίπτωση, να χτυπάνε συναγερμοί, να αναδιατυπώνουμε για να είμαστε σαφείς. Π.χ. 
Διαδικτυακά μπλογκ καυτηριάζουν άτομα και θεσμούς με πλήρη ασυδοσία / σε πλαίσιο πλήρους ασυδοσίας / χωρίς να δίνουν πουθενά λογαριασμό.
Καλύτερα να ψηλώνει ο δείκτης μπλαμπλά!


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2011)

_Το ξέρω, αλλά αναρωτιόμουν μπας και έχει κάνει κανένας καμιά δημοσίευση να μην ψάχνω. Η όλη ιστορία φυσικά ξεκίνησε όταν προσπαθούσαμε να εξηγήσουμε σε έναν άγγλο γλωσσολόγο γιατί σε σχόλιο ότι οι Τάδε (γέννημα-θρέμμα Αθηναίοι) δε μιλάνε στο παιδί τους ελληνικά κάποιος σχολίασε ότι καλύτερα, γιατί δεν είναι ελληνικά αυτά που μιλάνε, κι ο άγγλος φυσικά βλέποντάς το από άλλη σκοπιά ρώτησε μήπως οι άνθρωποι μιλάνε τοπική διάλεκτο. Ασύδοτη τοπική διάλεκτο ίσως._


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2011)

Το φαινόμενο ανήκει στην υποκατηγορία «Ποια ήταν η πτώση;» και στην ευρύτερη κατηγορία «Πού να κοιτάξω πίσω να δω τι είχα γράψει, πού να προλάβω να ξαναδιαβάσω...».

Στο in.gr, στην είδηση «Παρθενώνας και Σαντορίνη στη λίστα με τους “43 τόπους που πρέπει να δεις πριν πεθάνεις”» (μεσημεριάτικα, θα σας το χαλάσω το κέφι — εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι πρέπει να αμοληθώ από αύριο κιόλας για να προλάβω):
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231123034

Αναφέρεται, μάλιστα, σε δήλωση του αρχιτέκτονα Μπερνάρ Τσουμί, έναν από τους σχεδιαστές του Νέου Μουσείου Ακρόπολης και της αίθουσας του Παρθενώνα, σύμφωνα την οποία ελπίδα του είναι η επανένωση των Μαρμάρων σε ένα ενιαίο μέρος, ώστε ο κόσμος να μπορεί να μάθει όλη την ιστορία.

Αναφέρομαι στη γενική που γίνεται αιτιατική, γιατί παρακάτω χάνεται εντελώς το μπαλάκι...

Και βέβαια, το ανέβασα για να σας στείλω στους 43 τόπους:
http://microsite.smithsonianmag.com/content/lifelist/


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2011)

Εναλλαχτικά: European Destinations of Excellence - EDEN


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> "... η επανένωση των Μαρμάρων σε ένα ενιαίο μέρος..."


 
Όμορφο! Τι τα θέλουμε τα μάρμαρα, εδώ έχουμε μαργαριτάρια!


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2011)

Μάλλον αποδίδει (εσφαλμένα) το single. Η καθαρευουσιάνικη έκφραση "σε ένα και το αυτό μέρος" (μετάφραση ξένης, υποθέτω), έχει μια καιριότητα που κανένα υποκατάστατό της δεν διαθέτει πλήρως: στο ίδιο μέρος, σε ένα μόνο μέρος..._σε ένα ενιαίο μέρος_...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2011)

Σημείωσα το παρακάτω ολίσθημα, αλλά δυστυχώς παρέλειψα να καταγράψω το πού (εκπομπή, κανάλι) το είδα και τώρα πια δεν θυμάμαι. Τελοσπάντων, το θέμα έχει να κάνει με ένα *bomb range* που αποδόθηκε «βεληνεκές της βόμβας». Το _bomb range_ είναι τύπος τής καθομιλουμένης για το _bombing range_, και το _bombing range_ στα καθ' ημάς αποδίδεται με τον όρο *πεδίο βολής*. Δεν είναι βέβαια η πρώτη φορά που κακοπαθαίνει ο όρος σε υπότιτλους — παλιότερα είχα σημειώσει ότι σε μια ταινία τού Βαντάμ (στο Star) είχε αποδοθεί «σκοπευτήριο».


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2011)

Στα _shooting range_ και _bombing range_, αν δεν βοηθάει το κείμενο και έχεις μείνει μόνο στη σημασία range = βεληνεκές, την έχεις σίγουρη την πατάτα!


----------



## Earion (Aug 10, 2011)

Το κανάλι της Βουλής χτες το βράδυ, σε ντοκιμαντέρ του BBC για τον Λεονάρντο ντα Βίντσι, είχε την άποψη ότι η έκφραση *to raise the stakes high* σημαίνει "*σηκώνω τους πασάλους ψηλά*". Εδώ το σχετικό βιντεάκι, στο 4:27.


----------



## daeman (Aug 10, 2011)

...
Τα βλέπω κι ανεβάζω... τα παλούκια στον ουρανό. :twit:

Εμένα πείτε πως δεν με είδατε, σύμφωνοι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2011)

Από τη σημερινή έντυπη Καθημερινή:







Αναρωτιέμαι από πόσα μάτια πέρασε το λάθος στον τίτλο πριν τυπωθεί.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 10, 2011)

Εμένα μου χτύπησε στο μάτι το _η "κατάσταση" των τριών συγκρατουμένων της_. Αμάν πια με αυτά τα εισαγωγικά. Δηλαδή τι θα λέμε; Ο ασθενής νοσηλεύεται σε κρίσιμη "κατάσταση" στον Ευαγγελισμό;


----------



## Themis (Aug 11, 2011)

Μα τι "λες" τώρα;


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2011)

Εγώ από την άλλη δεν κατάλαβα τη φράση την τάδε ώρα παίρνουν από το κελλί την κοπέλλα και μετά διαπιστώνουν ότι είναι νεκρή. Την πήραν από το κελλί γιατί ήταν άρρωστη; Γιατί θέλανε να διαλύσουν το πάρτυ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2011)

Καλημέρα. «Γερμανοί τυπολάτρεις ζητούν την απαγόρευση των ασπασμών» γράφει στο skai.gr σ' έναν από εκείνους τους τίτλους που μαγαρίζουν ολόκληρο το διαδίκτυο με την απερίσκεπτη αναπαραγωγή. Αλλά μόνο οι σκέτοι λάτρεις είναι _λάτρεις_. Οι υπόλοιποι είναι _ειδωλολάτρες_, _βιβλιολάτρες_, _μοιρολάτρες_, _τυπολάτρες_ και άλλα περίεργα σε —_λάτρες_.

Το αστείο: στη διεύθυνση της σελίδας διαβάζουμε tupolatres.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2011)

Αναρωτιόμουν τι μεταφράσανε τυπολάτρες (γιατι εδώ που τα λέμε δεν τη λέμε και κάθε μέρα τη λέξη) και βλέπω στο μπιμπισι German etiquette group targets workplace kissing


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2011)

Το άρθρο αρχίζει: «Την απαγόρευση των ασπασμών στο χώρο εργασίας ζητά ένας γερμανικός σύλλογος, υπέρμαχος των τύπων και της σωστής κοινωνικής συμπεριφοράς». 

Μπορεί να είδαν στη Magenta: «*strict observer of etiquette* τυπολάτρης, λάτρης της εθιμοτυπίας».


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2011)

Από τον Σκάι:
"Λόγω λήξης των συμβάσεων ενός *ικανοποιητικού *αριθμού εργαζομένων, θα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα σκουπίδια."

Δεν αποκλείεται, στο μυαλό του δημοσιογράφου, ο "ικανοποιητικός" αριθμός να είναι συνώνυμος με τον "ικανό" αριθμό.

Από το ΛΚΝ: ικανός (για μεγέθη) = αρκετά πολύς, μεγάλος, ώστε να γίνει κάτι.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το άρθρο αρχίζει: «Την απαγόρευση των ασπασμών στο χώρο εργασίας ζητά ένας γερμανικός σύλλογος, υπέρμαχος των τύπων και της σωστής κοινωνικής συμπεριφοράς».



Το σαβουάρ βίβρ δεν το έχει ακουστά κανένας
(μεταφορικά σίγουρα, τώρα βλέπω και κυριολεκτικά)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2011)

Από μεταφρασμένο άρθρο της Guardian στη σημερινή Καθημερινή:
Το «Hangover Part II» είναι κωμικό μόνο στον τρόπο που περιφρονεί το κοινό του: είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το «Hangover», με μοναδικά ίχνη καινοτομίας ότι η Μπανγκόκ έχει αντικαταστήσει το Λας Βέγκας, μια μαϊμού έχει πάρει τη θέση του μωρού και ένας εξαφανισμένος κουνιάδος τη θέση του εξαφανισμένου *γκρουμ*.
​Τι, εξαφανίστηκε και γκρουμ στο Hangover; Όχι, ο γαμπρός είχε εξαφανιστεί, αλλά η μετάφραση σκόνταψε λίγο. 

Εδώ το πρωτότυπο άρθρο.

​


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2011)

Δεν λέω τίποτα καινούργιο και με τις γκουγκλιές δεν βγάζεις άκρη, αλλά:

*_πολύ φασαρία για_ 108.000
_πολλή φασαρία για_ 22.900


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2011)

Είναι μέχρι να το πάρεις απόφαση: Αυτός που γράφει «έκανε πολύ φασαρία» βάζει επίρρημα (το _πολύ_) για να προσδιορίσει το _κάνω φασαρία_ (που είναι ρήμα). Εκείνος που γράφει «έκανε πολλή φασαρία» βάζει επίθετο (το _πολλή_) για να προσδιορίσει το _φασαρία_ (που είναι ουσιαστικό). Έχουμε ξαναδιαφωνήσει, άλλωστε: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6054-όση-όσο-πολλή-πολύ&p=65715&viewfull=1#post65715. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2011)

Από εδώ

Βαρθολομαίος: «Εδώ σε πιάνουν κλάματα»
Με συγκίνηση ο Οικουμενικός Πατριάρχης Βαρθολομαίος λειτούργησε στην ιστορική Μονή της Παναγία Σουμελά στην Τραπεζούντα [...]

[...]







[...]​
Ο δορυφόρος λέγεται, βέβαια, Hell*as*sat...


----------



## Earion (Aug 15, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον το ντοκιμαντέρ που παρακολούθησα στο κανάλι της Βουλής το βράδυ της Πέμπτης (11.8.2011) με τίτλο: Alexandria, city of knowledge, γερμανικής παραγωγής αλλά αγγλόφωνο. Και σωστά ανταποκρίθηκε ο υπεύθυνος για τον υποτιτλισμό του σε ένα θέμα αρκετά απαιτητικό. Σωστά, εκτός από δύο σημεία: την ιδιότητα ενός Πολωνού αρχαιολόγου, καθηγητή στο *πανεπιστήμιο του Γουόρσο* (τη στιγμή που κάτω από το όνομά του δηλωνόταν γραπτά University of Warsaw), και το όνομα μιας νησίδας στα ανοιχτά της Αλεξάνδρειας, στην οποία αγκυροβόλησε κάποτε ο ναύαρχος Νέλσων, εξ ου και το όνομά της (δηλαδή, κατά την αγγλική εκφώνηση: *hence its name*) Νησίδα του Νέλσονα. Εμείς διαβάσαμε στον υπότιτλο: *Το όνομά της (είναι) Χενς*. Και γελάσαμε, τσεκάροντας το όνομα για την επόμενη αναθεώρηση των γεωγραφικών χαρτών της Νομανσλάνδης.


----------



## sarant (Aug 15, 2011)

Πολύ καλό το Χενς!


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2011)

Δηλαδή Ορνιθόνησος. Ρε μπας και λεγόταν έτσι στην αρχαιότητα; :s


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2011)

*Το όριο φοροδιαφυγής που αποκάλυψαν οι έλεγχοι του ΣΔΟΕ...*
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_18/08/2011_452988

Δεν χάρηκα για περισσότερο από ένα δευτερόλεπτο. Τόσο μόνο κατάφερε να κρυφτεί το _όργιο_ στο οποίο αναπόφευκτα οδηγούσε η διατύπωση.
Μα υπάρχει περίπτωση να δούμε _όριο φοροδιαφυγής_ στην Ελλάδα; Μόνο σε έντυπα χωρίς διορθωτές...


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2011)

Η πρότασή του για φοροκάρτες δι' αλλοδαπούς, και με κινητροδότηση, μού φαίνεται έξυπνη, πάντως. Όσο για το 'δελτίο παραγγελίας' αντί για απόδειξη, θα μπορούσε να είναι τυποποιημένο και να λέει απάνω (και στ' αγγλικά) 'το παρόν δεν είναι απόδειξη...', όπως ας πούμε στα σουπερμάρκετ γράφει 'Παράνομη απόδειξη'. Αλλά είπαμε, αυτοί αυξάνουν τους φόρους, άρα αυξάνουν το κίνητρο της φοροδιαφυγής. Η φοροδιαφυγή, το πάλαι ποτέ ευγενές σπορ του Έλληνα, γίνεται ακόμα περισσότερο σήμερα όρος επιβίωσής του απέναντι σ' ένα κράτος που βουλιάζει και που εννοεί να συμπαρασύρει στο βυθό και όσους δεν του έφταιξαν (κυρίως αυτούς). Όταν μιλάμε για 23% φόρο, δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για φορολογική συνείδηση.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2011)

Χθες σε κάτι που έπαιζε αργά το βράδυ στην τηλεόραση είδα ένα *silent partner* να αποδίδεται «σιωπηλός συνεργάτης» στους υπότιτλους. Το σωστό είναι *αφανής εταίρος*. Το _σιωπηλός_ (πού και να 'λεγε _sleeping partner_, δηλαδή!) παραπέμπει σε λογική μηχανικής μετάφρασης.


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2011)

Αυτό θα μπορούσε να μπει και στις ψευδόφιλες, αφού silent = σιωπηλός.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2011)

Στις ψευδόφιλες θα μπορούσε να μπει και η _σπασμένη κοινωνία_. Διάβαζα το κομμάτι του Δημήτρη Μητρόπουλου στα Νέα και δεν μπόρεσα να μην κοντοσταθώ στη «σπασμένη κοινωνία». Για _broken society_ μίλησε ο Κάμερον. Οι περισσότεροι φαίνεται να το έχουν αποδώσει _διαλυμένη κοινωνία_. Θα περνούσε και το _κατακερματισμένη κοινωνία_. Το _σπασμένη_ όμως δεν θα το έλεγα εκεί... (Και με την ευκαιρία: υπάρχουν και πράγματα που είναι _χαλασμένα_ χωρίς να είναι _σπασμένα_.)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 18, 2011)

*Ένα δυσεπίλυτο πρόβλημα νομικού χαρακτηρισμού*

Πρόβλημα νομικού χαρακτηρισμού το οποίο θα πρέπει να επιλύσει ο αγαπητός sarant, προκειμένου να κατατάξει την περίπτωση στη Νομανσλάνδη (ανύπαρκτοι) ή στην Απωνία (αγνώριστοι).

Η είδηση αφορά το τραγικό γεγονός της αυτοκτονίας του Γάλλου ολυμπιονίκη του επί κοντώ Πιέρ Κινόν. Σύμφωνα με το in.gr ο αυτόχειρας "είχε εγκατασταθεί στην πόλη Βαρ στα νότια της Γαλλίας". Μόνο που πόλη Βαρ, δεν υπάρχει, μόνο νομός, ο οποίος οφείλει την ονομασία του στον ποταμό της περιοχής.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2011)

Δηλαδή, σαν να λέμε στα καθ' ημάς: "Είχε εγκατασταθεί στην πόλη Αχαΐα", σωστά;


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 18, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, σαν να λέμε στα καθ' ημάς: "Είχε εγκατασταθεί στην πόλη Αχαΐα", σωστά;


 Απολύτως!


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2011)

Στην αρχή το θεώρησα απλό, ότι είναι για την Απωνία, αλλά όταν το ξανασκέφτηκα βλέπω ότι είναι δυσεπίλυτο πρόβλημα -μάλλον πρέπει να επιληφθεί του θέματος το Συμβούλιο του Ντιν :)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 18, 2011)

Από νομική άποψη :), τάσσομαι υπέρ του χαρακτηρισμού της πόλης Βαρ ως ανύπαρκτης και φυσικά υπέρ της άμεσης χαρτογράφησής της στη Νομανσλάνδη. Δεν πρόκειται για περίπτωση αγνώριστου, διότι το όνομα δεν υπέστη καμία μεταβολή, απλώς άλλαξε η ιδιότητα κι ο νομός έγινε πόλη. :laugh:


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2011)

Πειστική η γνωμοδότηση :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2011)

Costas said:


> Αυτό θα μπορούσε να μπει και στις ψευδόφιλες, αφού silent = σιωπηλός.


Θεωρώ πως όχι, επειδή οι ψευδόφιλες ομοιάζουν στη γραφή και/ή το άκουσμα (συχνά έχουν και κάποια ετυμολογική σύνδεση) αλλά διαφέρουν στη σημασία. Το _silent_ και το _σιωπηλός_, όπως και το _broken_ και το _σπασμένος_, δεν πληρούν τον ορισμό των ψευδόφιλων μονάδων — πρόκειται απλώς για ζεύγη με ισχυρή σημασιακή σύνδεση τα οποία μπορούν να παρασύρουν έναν βιαστικό ή απρόσεκτο μεταφραστή ώστε να επιλέξει στην ελληνική γλώσσα αυτήν τη δημοφιλέστερη απόδοση ακόμη και σ' εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις όπου αυτή είναι αδόκιμη ή και τελείως λάθος. Από την άλλη, λάθος που το ακούω συνέχεια στη διαφήμιση της Gillette ProGlide κι όπου έχουμε πραγματικά ψευδόφιλες μονάδες είναι με το _skeptic_ και το _σκεπτικός_ (αντί του ορθού _επιφυλακτικός_) — και μάλιστα από κάποιον που δίνει εκατομμύρια για να διαφημιστεί, αλλά προφανώς δεν δίνει δεκάρα για τη γλώσσα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2011)

*Ανεστάλησαν *οι σημαίες της Λιβύης στην Τρίπολη.

Τίτλος στην πρωινή εκπομπή του Σκάι.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 22, 2011)

Χτες η Nova έδειξε το _Eat, Pray, Love_. Ο υποτιτλισμός ήταν γενικά πολύ καλός, αλλά δεν απέφυγε ένα κοινό λάθος: σε κάποια στιγμή ο Μπαρδέμ λέει στη Ρόμπερτς "You don't need a man, you need a champion" και η μετάφραση ήταν "...χρειάζεσαι έναν _πρωταθλητή_".


----------



## Marinos (Aug 22, 2011)

Μέχρι να το διορθώσουν, ίσως, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε (στον υπέρτιτλο) για το _βασίλειο του Έρεβ*ου*_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

Εδώ θα διαφωνήσουμε. Αλλά θα συμφωνήσεις.

Γράφει παρακάτω: «Ίσως ένα πιο κατάλληλο όνομα για τον πλανήτη θα ήταν Έρεβος» σχολίασε ο ερευνητής, αναφερόμενος στον θεό του σκότους και της σιωπής στην αρχαία ελληνική μυθολογία.
Δεν έχουμε δηλαδή _το έρεβος - του ερέβους_, αλλά τον εκσυγχρονισμένο αρσενικοποιημένο θεό: *ο Έρεβος*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

Ευτυχώς ο πατέρας του παραπάνω δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα αρσενικό. Παραμένει *το Χάος, του Χάους*. Να κι ένα δείγμα σύγχυσης με τον Έρεβο στο σχετικό λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας:

Στη _Θεογονία_ του Ησίοδου, το Χάος, η Γαία και ο Έρως αποτέλεσαν την πρωταρχική τριάδα απ' την οποία γεννήθηκαν οι θεοί της μυθολογίας. Η Νύχτα άφησε στους κόλπους *του Ερέβους* το Κοσμικό Αυγό, οπότε και δημιουργήθηκαν το Χάος, η Γαία, ο Τάρταρος (τα σπλάχνα της Γαίας) και ο Έρωτας. Κατά άλλες εκδοχές, το Χάος προϋπήρχε όλων, και από αυτό δημιουργήθηκαν τα παιδιά του, η Γαία, ο Τάρταρος, ο Έρως ή Φάνης, η Νύχτα και *ο Έρεβος*.​


----------



## Marinos (Aug 22, 2011)

Mea culpa, λοιπόν. Να μάθω να μη βιάζομαι!


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά, αν δεν βιαζόσουν εσύ, πώς θα ανακαλύπταμε ότι έχει αλλάξει φύλο ο θεός;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 22, 2011)

Τώρα μπερδεύτηκα και αισθάνομαι λίγο χαζούλης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

Ο θεός σε όλα τα παλιά γραφτά και τις εγκυκλοπαίδειες είναι ουδέτερο, _το έρεβος, του ερέβους_,* όπως και το Χάος. Ωστόσο, στο διαδίκτυο τουλάχιστον, γιατί δεν έχω καμιά έντυπη παιδική μυθολογία, έχει πια αλλάξει φύλο και έγινε *ο Έρεβος*. Από τη στιγμή που τον έκαναν αρσενικό θεό, του άλλαξαν και την κλίση. Κάποια μέρα θα το μάθουν αυτό και τα λεξικά και οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες και... θα προσαρμοστούν.
:)


* Μία εξαίρεση μόνο βρήκα σε κάποια σχόλια (από τότε είχε αρχίσει το λάθος): 
ἢ Τυφών ἐστι στοιχειακῶς ἡ μετὰ τὴν τοῦ Χάους καὶ τοῦ Ἐρέβου διάλυσιν


----------



## Marinos (Aug 22, 2011)

Ωραία λοιπόν, λειτουργεί κάπως η μνήμη μου ;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2011)

Ορίστε, σου αφιερώνω άλλη μια αλλαγή γένους: _η κλήρα > οι κλήρες > τις κλήρες και... τους κλήρες._

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9426-η-κλήρα-οι-κλήρες-offspring&p=115054#post115054


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2011)

Την ακύρωση του Μεσοπρόθεσμου Προγράμματος ζητά με επερώτησή του στον πρωθυπουργό ο πρόεδρος της ΚΟ του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Αλέξης Τσίπρας, «δεδομένου ότι η κυβέρνηση το ψήφισε υπό τον εκβιασμό της χρεοκοπίας, η οποία όμως όχι μόνο δεν *επετεύχθη* αλλά μας απειλεί ακόμη περισσότερο».
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231124830

Στην ίδια είδηση, στο τέλος, θα διαβάσουμε τον σωστό λόγιο παθητικό αόριστο: «πλην όμως αυτή όχι μόνο δεν *απεφεύχθη* αλλά μας απειλεί ακόμη περισσότερο».

Προς στιγμήν, πίστεψα ότι έπιασα φροϊδικό ολίσθημα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2011)

Καταρρίφθηκαν όλες οι κατηγορίες που βάραιναν τον πρώην επικεφαλής του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου, Ντομινίκ Στρος Καν καθώς οι εισαγγελείς έκριναν ότι «χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία» η καμαριέρα που τον κατηγορούσε έλεγε *«συντριπτικά ψέματα»*.
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.kosmos&id=303507

Κατάγματα κατάντησαν τα ψέματα. Το αγγλικό μιλάει για «επανειλημμένα ψέματα που θα είχαν ολέθριες συνέπειες».
But the case collapsed because the maid told repeated lies and "their cumulative effect would be devastating," prosecutors said...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2011)

Αν έχεις χρόνο, αξίζει να διαβάσεις το έγγραφο με την πρόταση της Εισαγγελίας.


----------



## sarant (Aug 23, 2011)

Από αθλητικό σάιτ, για τον υποβιβασμό του Ολυμπιακού Βόλου:
Οι υπεύθυνοι του γραφείου Τύπου, όσο και ο αντιπρόεδρος της ΠΑΕ, Κωνσταντίνος Θεοδώρου, δεν θέλησαν να πάρουν θέση σχετικά με την απόφαση της ΕΕΑ. Υπήρχε εκνευρισμός, ωστόσο όπως τόνισαν στο sport.gr, η επίσημη θέση τους θα δημοσιοποιηθεί την Τετάρτη (24/8), αποφεύγοντας να ρίξουν λάδι στη φωτιά με *εν ψυχρώ* τοποθετήσεις.

Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.sport.gr/default.asp?pid=4&aid=103228#ixzz1VsnrMrxT

http://www.sport.gr/default.asp?pid=4&aid=103228


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2011)

...*του κώματός του*... Αυτό κι αν είναι φροϊδικό ολίσθημα! Από τον ιστότοπο των Νέων:


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Αν θελήσουμε να θυμηθούμε πώς κλίνονται (ΟΧΙ _κλείνονται_) οι _*πρυτάνεις*_, θα δούμε (Λεξισκόπιο - ΛΚΝ) ότι ο πληθυντικός είναι μόνο _*πρυτάνεις*_ και ΟΧΙ *πρύτανεις*. Όμως βλέπω πολλά προπαροξύτονα: να τα ανεχτούμε, σαν πολλά άλλα που δεν κατεβάζουν πια τον τόνο, ή να με πιάσει (προ)παροξυσμός;



Π.χ.
http://www.giannispanousis.gr/page.php?id=347
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=12305&subid=2&pubid=19218
http://www.aua.gr/index.php?item=107


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2011)

Θα 'λέγα να μην το ανέχτουμε. Χωριά το μπλεξίμο με τις γύναικες: Η πρύτανις, η πρύτανης, η πρύτανη, η πρυτάνισσα, η πρυτανέσσα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Μη μου βάζετε θηλυκά — θυμάται το σώμα μου όλες τις αλλεργίες που είχε ξεχάσει. Έγραφα χτες για μια κυρία που είναι μοντέλο, φωτογράφος και ζωγράφος, και έλεγα ότι λύση δεν υπάρχει... Γι' αυτό έρχομαι στα εύκολα:

Είναι σίγουρο ότι όταν, στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, ο Οσκαρ Ουάιλντ, αναφερόμενος στη διετή φυλάκισή του για ακολασία έγραφε «οι δύο κρισιμότερες καμπές της ζωής μου ήταν όταν ο πατέρας μου με έστειλε στην Οξφόρδη και όταν η κοινωνία με έστειλε στη φυλακή» («De Ρrofundis») [*...*]

Ο Γουάιλντ *έγραψε* το _De Profundis_ το 1897, όταν βρισκόταν στη φυλακή του Ρέντινγκ. Κυκλοφόρησε το 1905, πέντε χρόνια μετά το θάνατο του Γουάιλντ.

Λίγη αριθμητική των χρονολογιών:
1897: τέλος του 19ου αιώνα
1905: αρχές του 20ου αιώνα
αρχές του 19ου αιώνα: 1800-1810


Το αγγλικό, BTW:
...the two great turning-points in my life were when my father sent me to Oxford, and when Society sent me to prison...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Γι' αυτό έρχομαι στα εύκολα:
> Είναι σίγουρο ότι όταν, στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα...


Ναι, αυτό είναι ευκολάκι. Ανάγεται στη σχέση κάποιων δημοσιογράφων με τους αριθμούς. Όπως λέμε "Είναι 40 ετών, άρα μπαίνει στην τέταρτη δεκαετία της ζωής του", ή το τάδε σπα έχει έκταση "τρία τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα" εννοώντας τρεις χιλιάδες τετραγωνικά μέτρα, ή ο τίτλος της Καθημερινής με τα "250 εκατομμύρια ευρώ αποζημίωση" στην οικογένεια της φυλακισμένης. Και μετά άντε να πιστέψεις ότι είναι αλήθεια οτιδήποτε άλλο γράφουν...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2011)

Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, αλλά θυμάμαι μια ιστορία του Ντον Ρόσα, που δημοσιεύθηκε στο Κόμιξ #160, όπου η περιοχή των Superstition Mountains δίνεται να έχει εμβαδόν 400 χλμ². Διαβάζοντας το πρωτότυπο, διαπίστωσα ότι γράφει 240 μίλια². Ένα μίλι είναι 1,606 χιλιόμετρα, αλλά ένα τετραγωνικό μίλι είναι 1,606² = 2,58 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα και άρα 240 μίλια² είναι 620 χλμ².

Το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι η μετάφραση έλεγε 400 χλμ². Έχω δει πάντως να κάνουν αλλού αυτό το λάθος με κυβικά μίλια σε κυβικά χιλιόμετρα, που είναι ακόμη χειρότερο γιατί ένα κυβικό μίλι είναι 1,606³ κυβικά χιλιόμετρα (δηλαδή περίπου 4,2 χλμ³).


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 28, 2011)

Αυτή την ώρα στο MGM δείχνει το A Midnight Clear. Στα 10 λεπτά που είδα, πέτυχα δύο καλά μαργαριτάρια: το δάσος των Αρδεννών έγινε _δάσος Άρντεν_ (κύριε Σαραντάκο, ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει  ) και ο τάδε δεν έγινε παπάς γιατί "δεν τελείωσε τα σεμινάρια" (seminary - μήπως πρέπει να μπει στις ψευδόφιλες αυτό; ). Είδα και ένα "επηρρέασε" και το έκλεισα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Το αηδόνι του κάμπου, η Ζήση η Ροδούλα (αντιστρέφω τα ονόματα, για να μου βγει καλύτερο το μέτρο...), η τοπική βουλευτίνα, άνθρωπος χαρωπός και ευαίσθητος με τάση στην καλλιτεχνία, αφουγκράστηκε τον καημό του όχλου των τραμπούκων και δεν άντεξε. Ξέχασε τον θεσμικό της ρόλο ως Β΄ αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής και παρατάχθηκε, με την καρδιά και τη φωνή της, δίπλα στους ιδεολόγους στα οδοφράγματα.​
Δεν έχει σημασία πού το βρήκα, αλλά ο συντάκτης του κειμένου τα προσέχει κατά κανόνα τα ελληνικά του. Και η πτώση που ακολουθεί το «ως» είναι μια χαμένη υπόθεση, αλλά, πείτε μου, δεν αλλάζει το νόημα;


Ξέχασε τον θεσμικό της ρόλο ως Β΄ αντιπροέδρου της Βουλής = το ρόλο της Β΄ αντιπροέδρου της Βουλής που επιτελεί
Ξέχασε τον θεσμικό της ρόλο ως Β΄ αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής = Ξέχασε ως Β΄ αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής. Όπως λέμε: Επιμένουμε ως άνθρωποι της γλώσσας να παίζουμε με τις λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2011)

Φυσικά και αλλάζει το νόημα. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι σαν να λέει ότι, αν δεν ήταν Β' αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής, δεν θα ξεχνούσε τον θεσμικό της ρόλο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

*Η Άρσεναλ πληρώνει... ψυχική οδύνη για την οκτάρα*

Ο διασυρμός της Άρσεναλ από την Μάντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ με 8-2 στο Ολντ Τράφορντ προκάλεσε απογοήτευση στη τάξη των οπαδών των Κανονιέρηδων, μερικοί εκ των οποίων παρακολούθησαν από κοντά την... οκτάρα στο γήπεδο των Μπέμπηδων το οποίο για αυτούς μετατράπηκε από «θέατρο των ονείρων» σε... θέατρο των εφιαλτών.

Ωστόσο, η διοίκηση της Άρσεναλ θέλοντας να δείξει ότι συμμερίζεται την ψυχική οδύνη που υπέστησαν οι οπαδοί της που ταξίδεψαν στο Μάντσεστερ, ανακοίνωσε ότι θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους και θα τους καλύψει όλα τα έξοδα για κάποιο μελλοντικό εκτός έδρας αγώνα της ομάδας τους.

Φυσικά, η κίνηση αυτή δεν θα βοηθήσει τους οπαδούς να ξεχάσουν την ντροπιαστική ήττα, ωστόσο *αποτελεί ένα λιθαράκι στο να απαλύνει τον πόνο τους*.
http://sports.in.gr/football/international/article/?aid=1231125722​
Από πότε τα λιθαράκια απαλύνουν τον πόνο; Εδώ αν το έχουμε στο νεφρό, θα μας οριζοντιώσει! Και τα πιο δραστικά μέτρα τι θα ήταν; Κοτρόνα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2011)

Χτίζουν μέτρα οικοδόμησης εμπιστοσύνης φαίνεται...


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το αηδόνι του κάμπου, η Ζήση η Ροδούλα (αντιστρέφω τα ονόματα, για να μου βγει καλύτερο το μέτρο...), η τοπική βουλευτίνα, άνθρωπος χαρωπός και ευαίσθητος με τάση στην καλλιτεχνία, αφουγκράστηκε τον καημό του όχλου των τραμπούκων και δεν άντεξε. Ξέχασε τον θεσμικό της ρόλο ως Β΄ αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής και παρατάχθηκε, με την καρδιά και τη φωνή της, δίπλα στους ιδεολόγους στα οδοφράγματα.​
> Δεν έχει σημασία πού το βρήκα, αλλά ο συντάκτης του κειμένου τα προσέχει κατά κανόνα τα ελληνικά του. Και η πτώση που ακολουθεί το «ως» είναι μια χαμένη υπόθεση, αλλά, πείτε μου, δεν αλλάζει το νόημα;
> 
> 
> ...


 
Χαμένη υπόθεση, αλλά δίκιο έχεις. 
Και ο ίδιος σήμερα είχε κι ένα "αμέσως ενδιαφερόμενοι" (στο ίδιο σχόλιο, στην αρχή, εκεί που λέει για Δ' Εθνική) οπότε καταρρίπτει τη λεπτή διάκριση από την άλλη μεριά: διότι αν είναι κατακριτέο να πεις άμεσα με χρονική έννοια, εξίσου είναι και το "αμέσως ενδιαφερόμενοι".


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2011)

Ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι στο δελτίο ειδήσεων:

"Οι αποδείξεις δεν είναι *επαρκούντως αρκετές"*.


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Μου θύμισες έναν συμφοιτητή στο εργαστήριο της Αναλυτικής στο πρώτο έτος. Ποιοτική ανάλυση με το βιβλίο του καθηγητή σαν τσελεμεντέ: "Μετά τον βρασμό και τη διήθηση, προσθέστε μικρή ποσότητα από το τάδε αντιδραστήριο· 5-6 σταγόνες επαρκούν". Κι ο έρμος γύριζε δυο ώρες σε όλο το εργαστήριο ψάχνοντας μάταια, μέχρι που αποφάσισε επιτέλους να ρωτήσει: "Ρε παιδιά, πού είναι αυτό το επαρκούν και δεν το βρίσκω; Τελείωσε;" :woot:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2011)

Διαβάζω σήμερα στο in.gr, σχετικά με τα 10 χρόνια από την πτώση του WTC:

"Ομάδες με ονόματα όπως «Μελετητές της 11ης Σεπτεμβρίου Αλήθεια και Δικαιοσύνη» ή «Αρχιτέκτονες και Μηχανικοί για την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου Αλήθεια», βλέπουν τους εαυτούς τους ως ερευνητές που ίσως φτάσουν στη μεγαλύτερη αποκάλυψη στην ιστορία των ΗΠΑ".

Στέκομαι στην μετάφραση των τίτλων των οργανώσεων. Το πρώτο είναι "Scholars for 9/11 Truth & Justice" και το δεύτερο είναι "Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth". Αφήνω στην άκρη το "μελετητές" ως μετάφραση του "scholars" και σημειώνω ότι φυσικά δεν είναι μελετητές της 11ης Σεπτεμβρίου, αλλά "για την απόδοση αλήθειας και δικαιοσύνης σχετικά με την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου". Πρώτα απ' όλα, αν ήταν "μελετητές της 11ης Σεπτεμβρίου", θα ήταν "Scholars of 9/11". Αυτή η μετάφραση είναι σε κάποιας μορφής ινδιάνικα ελληνικά.

Το κείμενο έχει κι άλλα λάθη. Πάσχει γενικά από αστιξία, με αποτελέσματα σαν το ακόλουθο:

"Σύμφωνα με αμέτρητες επίσημες και μη κυβερνητικές έρευνες και αναφορές στα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης"

"Επίσημες και μη" ή "επίσημες και μη κυβερνητικές"; Έρευνες εδώ κι αναφορές εκεί ή "μπλα-μπλα έρευνες και αναφορές, στα ΜΜΕ";

Παρακάτω λέει "βασική υπεύθυνη την κυβέρνηση Μπους". Δεν ξέρω να ουσιαστικοποιήθηκε ο βασικός ή ο υπεύθυνος, άρα είναι "βασικά υπεύθυνη" (αν και το "βασικός" είναι λάθος επιλογή λέξης).

Κατά τα άλλα, το "κατερρίφθη" μάς μάρανε.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τις βλακείες που έχουν κατά καιρούς γράψει οι οργανώσεις αυτές, τις έχω σχολιάσει και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρακάτω λέει "βασική υπεύθυνη την κυβέρνηση Μπους". Δεν ξέρω να ουσιαστικοποιήθηκε ο βασικός ή ο υπεύθυνος, άρα είναι "βασικά υπεύθυνη" (αν και το "βασικός" είναι λάθος επιλογή λέξης).



Όταν διαβάζω «εκπρόσωπος του κινήματος των "Ταλιμπάν του Πακιστάν" (TTP), το οποίο είναι το κύριο υπεύθυνο για το κύμα επιθέσεων -αυτοκτονίας», καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι ένα νηματάκι θα το άξιζε το θέμα*. Για να δούμε τι κυκλοφορεί και πόσα απ' αυτά που γράφονται είναι ανεκτά.

* Πρέπει να θυμάμαι να κάνω κάτι με τις περιπτώσεις που και το υποκείμενο και το αντικείμενο είναι ουδέτερο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

*Stolen Rubens painting recovered in Greece*
A painting by the Flemish artist Peter Paul Rubens which was stolen a decade ago in Belgium has been recovered in Greece, police say.
More at BBC.co.uk

I was unable to find much about the painting or the theft ten years ago. Just a couple of lines in a Singapore newspaper:
POLICE HUNT FOR STOLEN MASTERPIECE. BELGIAN police are looking for the 17th-century oil sketch, _The Hunt For The Caledonian Wild Boar_, by Flemish master Pieter Paul Rubens. It was stolen from a museum in Ghent by three masked robbers. AFP
The Straits Times, 15 June 2001​
What I find amusing is that most of the web pages carrying the story (including the one at BBC.co.uk above) have inadvertently placed the boar... in Scotland: Caledonia is the name that the Romans gave to Scotland. The boar painted by Rubens was a monster sent by Artemis to ravage the region of *Calydon* in Aetolia and the Calydonian Boar Hunt was organised by King Oeneus of Aetolia. An impressive number of mythical heroes, including Theseus, Castor and Pollux, took part in the hunt, but it was the king's son Meleager and the indomitable huntress Atalanta that wounded and eventually killed the wild boar. Anyway, guys, get the spelling right: it's the *Calydonian boar*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calydonian_Boar


The better known Rubens painting of the Calydonian Boar Hunt belongs to the J. Paul Getty Museum in Los Angeles. Have a look:
http://www.getty.edu/art/gettyguide/artObjectDetails?artobj=267599


Update: Kudos to the BBC. The spelling error on their page has now been corrected.
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/123/calydonian.jpg


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2011)

Και επίσης θα πρέπει να προσέξουν οι μεταφραστές της είδησης στα ελληνικά (είτε Έλληνες είναι είτε...Ινδοί) και να τα αποδώσουν Καλυδώνιο κάπρο, Αταλάντη, και όχι Καλι(η)δόνιο αγριόχοιρο, Αταλάντα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

Δυστυχώς, στην Καθημερινή διαβάζω για το «κυνήγι του Αγριόχοιρου της Καληδονίας», που σημαίνει ότι μεταφράζουν από ξένο πρακτορείο. Ωστόσο, ξετρύπωσαν και τον πίνακα στο Γκετί («Ένα μεγάλο έργο με αντίστοιχο θέμα έχει στην κατοχή του το Μουσείο Γκετί στην Αμερική») και τον έχουν σε φωτογραφία στην έντυπη έκδοση. Χάθηκε να προσέξουν και τη σωστή ορθογραφία του ξένου μουσείου;

Η ιστορία, εκτός από Αταλάντες και κάπρους, εμπλέκει επίσης... (συμπληρώστε κατά τη λογοπαικτική σας δεινότητα)


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2011)

...
Καλημέρα!

Μα... βραστό και με σάλτσα μέντας, Αστερίξ! Καημένο ζωντανό!

"Άντε βρε, και στον *Ευρυμάθειο Κάπρο, χωρίς Ατ*ά*λαντη όμως," Lord Erymanth's jester sneered. :twit:







Από την άλλη, ο Καλυδώνιος έχει μπερδέψει και καλύτερες οικογένειες:

*The Story of Meleager and Atalanta *

From him the _Caledonians_ sought relief; 
Though valiant Meleagros was their chief. 
The cause, a boar, who ravag'd far and near: 
Of Cynthia's wrath, th' avenging minister.
...
The _Caledonian_ chief at once the dame 
Beheld, at once his heart receiv'd the flame, 
With Heav'ns averse. O happy youth, he cry'd; 
For whom thy fates reserve so fair a bride!
...
​_Metamorphoses_ by Ovid, Translated* by Sir Samuel Garth, John Dryden, et al, The Internet Classics Archive, 
http://classics.mit.edu/Ovid/metam.8.eighth.html

*But who typed it, I wonder.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

daeman said:


> *But who typed it, I wonder.


Ε, ναι. Ήξεραν τους αρχαίους τους οι συγκεκριμένοι κύριοι:
http://books.google.com/books?id=-xwe8ck-_XMC&pg=PA203#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2011)

Εννοείται. Οι "καλύτερες οικογένειες" πήγαιναν στο Internet Classics Archive.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά τι σημαίνει (στη σελίδα που παραπέμπεις στο γκουγκλοβιβλίο, Νίκελ) αυτή η υποσημείωση Calydonians|Caledonians F ακριβώς κάτω από αντίστοιχη Metamorphoses|METAMORPHOSIS F. Μήπως ότι το Calydonians είναι «λάθος»;


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

Την πάτησα. Οι υποσημειώσεις δείχνουν διόρθωση. Στο πρωτότυπο υπάρχει ορθογραφικό λάθος στο _Metamorphosis_ (είναι έτσι, στον ενικό, στη σελ. 126) και στο _Caledonians_ στη σελ. 127, παρότι στην προηγούμενη σελίδα γράφει _Calydon_. Οπότε, επανερχόμαστε στο δαεμάνειον: «έχει μπερδέψει και καλύτερες οικογένειες».


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δυστυχώς, στην Καθημερινή διαβάζω για το «κυνήγι του Αγριόχοιρου της Καληδονίας», που σημαίνει ότι μεταφράζουν από ξένο πρακτορείο.


Εμ, καλές οι "7 Ημέρες", αλλά να γινώσκει η αριστερά (τής εφημερίδας) τι ποιεί η δεξιά... Είναι γνωστό ότι οι Έλληνες μαθαίνουν τη μυθολογία τους από τις ταινίες του Χόλλυγουντ. This is Sparta! Φταίνε όμως κι οι Έλληνες σκηνοθέτες: τους έφαγε ο Εμφύλιος και οι "προσωπικές αναζητήσεις στην απρόσωπη πόλη" μας. Και να πεις ότι η παράδοσή μας δεν προσφέρει σενάρια...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2011)

Αυτά τα έργα θέλουν πολύ χρήμα. Αν έκαναν κάτι τέτοιο θα γελούσε και το παρδαλό κατσίκι.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2011)

Δεν συμφωνώ. Αν θες να το κάνεις υπερπαραγωγή, ναι. Αλλά μπορείς να βρεις το δικό σου τρόπο να ασχοληθείς με την Ιστορία. Φάρος μου οι τραγωδίες που κινηματογράφησε ο αξέχαστος Κακογιάννης. Ή ο Οθέλλος του Όρσον Γουέλς, στο κάτω-κάτω. Φτάνει να μην κάνεις σούπες όπως το Μαύρο Λιβάδι. Ώρες-ώρες νοσταλγώ τον Τζέιμς Πάρις, μα την Παναγία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2011)

Ο Οθέλλος είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς θεατρικό. Αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι γυρίστηκε και πάνω από μισό αιώνα πριν, όταν τα budget των παραγωγών ήταν πολύ μικρά και η προσδοκία από τον ρεαλισμό στην απεικόνιση πολύ μικρότερη. Για παράδειγμα, ο Κινγκ Κονγκ ήταν αριστούργημα όταν βγήκε το 1933. Σήμερα όμως δεν θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο γιατί το κοινό περιμένει να δει έναν ρεαλιστικό γορίλα, όχι στοπ μόσιον ή άντρα σε στολή γορίλα. Όσο προχωράει η τεχνολογία, οι προσδοκίες είναι διαφορετικές και καλά κάνουν. Ούτε οι θεατές του '60 είχαν τις ίδιες προσδοκίες με αυτές του '30.

Αν δεν θες να βγει η ταινία σου φάρσα, δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις μέσα άλλων δεκαετιών. Γυρίζεις, ας πούμε, την οδύσσεια. Μόνο για τα κοστούμια και τα σκηνικά, θέλεις χοντρό χρήμα. Ακόμη δηλαδή κι αν εξαιρέσεις όλες τις σκηνές που θέλουν της Παναγιάς τα μάτια από άποψη εφέ. Εκτός κι αν το γυρίσεις σε μονόλογο του Οδυσσέα, να αφηγείται την ιστορία.


----------



## Costas (Sep 3, 2011)

Έχω στο νου μου και την _Τρικυμία_ του Ντέρεκ Τζάρμαν. Η επιχειρηματολογία σου κατατείνει στο ότι μια επίσκεψη της μακρότατης ελληνικής ιστορίας από Έλληνες κινηματογραφιστές _δεν θα μπορούσε παρά_ να λάβει τη μορφή ιστορικής υπερπαραγωγής, και μάλιστα χολλυγουντιανών προδιαγραφών και προϋπολογισμού, αλλιώς θα ήταν φάρσα. Διαφωνώ και πάλι απολύτως· να θυμίσω το βραβευμένο στο Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης _Δοξόμπους_ του Φώτου Λαμπρινού, που τόσο χλευάστηκε --αδίκως-- στην εποχή του. Αλλά επίσης νιώθω ότι τα περιθώρια οφτοπικισμού σε αυτό το νήμα εξαντλήθηκαν από τη μεριά μου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2011)

Είμαι πάρα πολύ περίεργος να δω τι θα κάνουν οι της κυβέρνησης σε σχέση με τη μελέτη που εκπόνησε η εταιρεία McKinsey & Company με πρωτοβουλία του ΣΕΒ, και στην οποία διατυπώνει 100 προτάσεις για την ανάπτυξη. Η μελέτη τιτλοφορείται «Η Ελλάδα 10 χρόνια μπροστά». Σύμφωνα με τα Νέα: «Τεκμηριωμένες προτάσεις για την επαναφορά της ελληνικής οικονομίας σε θετικούς ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης και αύξηση του Ακαθάριστου Εγχώριου Προϊόντος κατά 50 δισ. ευρώ σε βάθος δεκαετίας». 

Ακούγεται αισιόδοξο αυτό το «10 χρόνια μπροστά». Τελευταία όλο ακούω ότι έχουμε επιστρέψει στο 1990, το '80, το '70, το '50, ανάλογα με τη μαυρίλα του καθενός. Υποψιάζομαι ότι θέλουν να πουν «Η Ελλάδα τα επόμενα 10 χρόνια» ή «Η Ελλάδα σε 10 χρόνια». Το «μπροστά» ακούγεται αστείο τώρα... Άσε που θα πρέπει να κάνει και κάποιος στην κυβέρνηση τον κόπο να διαβάσει 500 σελίδες.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2011)

Greece: ten years on, όχι Greece: ten years ahead, ψιλά γράμματα αυτά για τον μεταφραστή της έκθεσης (που θα με ενδιέφερε να τη διαβάσω και να μάθω τη σύσταση της ομάδας που την εκπόνησε- το όνομα της εταιρείας από μόνο του δεν μου αρκεί)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2011)

SBE said:


> Greece: ten years on, όχι Greece: ten years ahead, ψιλά γράμματα αυτά για τον μεταφραστή της έκθεσης (που θα με ενδιέφερε να τη διαβάσω και να μάθω τη σύσταση της ομάδας που την εκπόνησε- το όνομα της εταιρείας από μόνο του δεν μου αρκεί)


Ιδού: http://www.mckinsey.com/locations/athens/greeceexecutivesummary_new/


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2011)

Σας μερσώ και υπόσχομαι να το διαβάσω. Παρατηρώ ότι και στο πρωτότυπο είναι ten years ahead, οπότε ο μεταφραστής δεν έκανε λάθος, είναι στραβό το κλήμα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ιδού: http://www.mckinsey.com/locations/athens/greeceexecutivesummary_new/


 
Για να σχολιάσω κάτι εκτός θέματος, όπως συνηθίζω: 
Όπου βλέπουμε και τα χόμπι των συνεργατών σε εταιρική ιστοσελίδα, λες και είναι σελίδα του φατσοβιβλίου, μόνο που ξεχάσανε το κουμπί Λάικ. Υπαρκτός ο κίνδυνος, Δόχτορα. Δεν σχολιάζω τους ανθρώπους βέβαια, αλλά τι με νοιάζει εμένα σαν πελάτη της εταιρείας αν ασχολούνται με την κηπουρική π.χ. στον ελεύθερό τους χρόνο; 
Από την άλλη, όταν το θέμα της έκθεσης είναι τα "μαρουλόφυλλα", μπορεί να χρησιμέψει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2011)

Daeman, είσαι πίσω και είσαι μπανάλ. ;) :clap:
Τη σελίδα δεν την είδα λόγω αργής σύνδεσης, αλλά τη φαντάζομαι. Η αφρόκρεμα της αφρόκρεμας (έτσι χαρακτηρίζει η εταιρεία αυτή το προσωπικό της) θέλει να κάνει κηπουρική. Εσένα τι σε πειράζει;
Έχουμε ολοκληρωμένους χαρακτήρες, θα σου πει η εταιρεία, δεν έχουμε ανθρώπους μονοδιάστατους, είναι οι άριστοι εντός και εκτός εργασιακού χώρου. Οπότε τα χόμπυ τους μετράνε (βλακείες φυσικά, μετράει μόνο η μούρη που μπορεί να πουλήσει ο κάθε υπάλληλος στον εκάστοτε πελάτη, αλλά να είναι η σωστή μούρη για να θαυμάσει ο πελάτης όχι να παρεξηγηθεί).


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2011)

Καθόλου δε θα με πείραζε, SBE, αν έψαχνα για κηπουρούς. Καλό το εξωεργασιακό, δε λέω, και μπορεί οι άνθρωποι να 'ναι άριστοι στη δουλειά τους, μόνο που θα περίμενα πρώτα το εντός κι ύστερα το εκτός. 
Ξέρω, ξέρω, κι εσύ καλά τα λες, όμως με αμερικανιές δε βάφονται τ' αυγά δεν κουλαντρίζεται το ελληναριό.  ;)


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2011)

Λοιπόν, το κοίταξα το πράμα καλύτερα (αν και στα πεταχτά) και είδα ότι πρόκειται για τη σελίδα με τις πληροφορίες για υποψήφιους υπαλλήλους, οπότε θέλουν να δείξουν οι άνθρωποι στον υποψήφιο ότι δεν είμαστε αυτά που έχεις ακούσει, δεν πίνουμε το αίμα των υπαλλήλων μας, δεν τους έχουμε να δουλεύουν 20 ώρες τη μέρα, δεν τους στέλνουμε στην Κωλοπετεινίτσα για αποστολή, ορίστε, έχουν καιρό να κάνουν μέχρι και κηπουρική.


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί και να 'χεις δίκιο, όμως η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα με τις φωτογραφίες και τα χόμπι έχει τίτλο "Meet Our People" (και υπότιτλο "Who We Are") και στο κείμενο γράφει: 
"At McKinsey, we believe our people are what makes us such a wonderful place to work. But the only way to know that is to meet some of us.
_Roll over the photos below to learn a little more about us, our interests, and our hobbies."_
Ακριβώς από κάτω στο μενού αριστερά είναι η σελίδα Your Career για τους υποψήφιους συνεργάτες.

Γουατέβερ, αρκετά δεν ασχοληθήκαμε με την καριέρα τους και τις επιλογές της εταιρείας για τη δημόσια εικόνα που παρουσιάζει; :)
Στην ουσία της έκθεσης να αφιερώσουμε χρόνο, που μπορεί να έχει πραγματικό αντίκτυπο πάνω μας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2011)

Προφανώς δεν απευθύνεται στην πελατέια το what makes us such a wonderful place to work, κι ίσως να εντοπίσαμε το λαθάκι στις σελίδες της εταιρείας ίσως όχι. Όσο για την έκθεση, θα την διαβάσω πρώτα γιατί έιναι 65 σελίδες η περίληψη (αμάν ρε παιδιά, περίληψη είναι, δεν ακούσατε ποτέ για το λακωνίζειν κλπ κλπ). Με την πρώτη ματιά στα περιεχόμενα πιστευω ότι έχουν αφήσει απ'έξω μερικούς κλάδους της οικονομίας μας που εγώ θα περιλάμβανα και θα ήθελα να δω γιατί (αν το εξηγούν το γιατί). Σε μερικες μερες θα έχω το πόρισμα και προφανως θα τα πούμε σε καινούργιο νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2011)

Εντάξει, είπαμε, δεν κάνει να μπαινοβγαίνουμε, ιδίως στον γραπτό λόγο. Είπαμε, δεν κάνει να πληρώνουμε ανθρώπους για μια δεύτερη ματιά, να προστατεύουν τους επώνυμους από ένα lapsus calami. Αλλά αυτό το

Για να κάνει παιχνίδι ο Σαμαράς μπας και στην επόμενη εκλογική αναμέτρηση η Νέα Δυστυχία εξέλθει πρώτη και ο ίδιος μάς κυβερνήσει ως πρωθυπουργός.​στον σημερινό Δανίκα, δεν καταπίνεται με τίποτε.

Έξελθε κατηραμένε όφι, έξελθε --μη σε εξέλθω εγώ!


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2011)

...
Καημένε Καλυδώνιε, τι σου 'μελλε να πάθεις
Σκωτσέζο σε βαφτίσανε, να, έτσι, για να μάθεις!
Αγριόχοιρο σε είπανε, ξεχάσανε τον κάπρο
Αυτό το διορθώσανε, *τώρα σε λένε... κάρπο;!*
Φαίνεται πως δεν ήφταξε απού σε κυνηγήσαν
τ' αρχαία χρόνια ούλοι ντως οι ήρωες που ζήσαν.
Να πώς πολλαπλασιάζονται τση γλώσσας μας τα πάθη·
διώξανε τσι διορθωτές, που σιάζανε τα λάθη







Προσεχώς: Ο Χαλκηδόνιος Χάρπο. :twit:

Προσθήκη, από εδώ, btw: _Forgive your enemies, but never forget their names_ (J.F.Kennedy)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2011)

Στο μεταξύ, ο πίνακας αξίζει, λέει, «μόνο» καμιά διακοσαριά χιλιαρικάκια...


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2011)

Ο συντάκτης της είδησης, που δεν κρύβει τη χαρά του που βρήκε την ευκαιρία να κάνει αντιπολίτευση, μιλάει για _βικτωριανή φιέστα_:
Πάνω στη χαρά του να οργανώσει τη «βικτωριανή φιέστα» για τον εντοπισμό του κλεμμένου ομώνυμου διάσημου πίνακα ζωγραφικής του Πέτερ Πάουλ Ρούμπενς, ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού «ξέχασε» κάτι βασικό… Να διαπιστώσει τη γνησιότητα του πίνακα!​Τι είναι αυτή η _«βικτωριανή» φιέστα_; Να έχει σχέση με _victory celebration, επινίκια_; 
Αν είναι λάθος, έχει καλώς. Αν είναι κάτι που αγνοώ, δεν έχει καλώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2011)

Μα.... εσύ μελετάς ολόκληρο το κείμενο!!!!!!!

Μήπως συνδέεται κάπου ο κάπρος με Victorian feasts;


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Τι είναι αυτή η _«βικτωριανή» φιέστα_; Να έχει σχέση με _victory celebration, επινίκια_; [...]



Πολύ πιθανό. Στα λεξικά, η σημασία του Victorian που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί μεταφορικά είναι: _fig._ Resembling or typified by the attitudes supposedly characteristic of the Victorian era; prudish, strict; old-fashioned, out-dated. (OED), αλλά για να συσχετιστεί μια φιέστα με τα prudish και strict, θέλει μεγάααλη φαντασία ή άγνοια, ενώ τα old-fashioned και out-dated μου φαίνονται απίθανα στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Η αναζήτηση στον γκούγκλη δίνει αποτελέσματα, αλλά σε όσα άντεξα να δω, το Victorian χρησιμοποιείται για φιέστες αναμνηστικές της εποχής, πολλές φορές με την ανάλογη αμφίεση. 

Να τους δω όλους αυτούς με βικτωριανή αμφίεση, να φτιάξει το κέφι μου! 
Είπαμε, η κρίση μάς πάει πίσω, μα όχι κι έτσι, βρε παιδιά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2011)

Όσοι μιλούν για επαναδιαπραγμάτευση όμως -και στην ίδια ανάσα συνήθως μιλούν για ανάπτυξη- παραβλέπουν ότι για να ακούσουν τα επιχειρήματά τους οι δανειστές θα πρέπει να έχουν δει πρώτα αποτελέσματα, δηλαδή ότι έχει εφαρμοστεί απαρέκκλιτα το πρόγραμμα για ένα χρόνο, έστω ένα εξάμηνο.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_08/09/2011_455279​
Νόμισα ότι έπιασα λαβράκι επειδή το βλέπω συχνά, αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ το έχει το πλαισιάκι του (το οποίο και αντιγράφω) και οι ορθογραφικοί διορθωτές υπογραμμίζουν:

*απαρέγκλιτος - απαρέκκλιτος*. Από το αρχ. ρ. _παρεγκλίνω_ σχηματίστηκε ήδη στην Αρχαία επίθ. *α-παρ-έγ-κλιτος*, που σήμαινε αυτόν που δεν παρεκκλίνει, δεν ξεφεύγει (από την πορεία, τον κανόνα, την κατεύθυνση κ.τ.ό.). Στη Ν. Ελληνική δεν χρησιμοποιείται ρ. _παρεγκλίνω_, αλλά *παρ-εκ-κλίνω*. Ωστόσο, το ρ. αυτό δεν σχηματίζει ρηματικό επίθετο. Έτσι, στη σημερινή Ελληνική έχουμε: ρ. _*παρεκκλίνω*_ - όχι *_παρ-εγκλίνω_, επίθ. στερητ. *απαρέγκλιτος* - όχι *_απαρέκκλιτος_.​


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Στο ωραιότατο σημερινό σημείωμά του με τίτλο _Το τζαμί και τα ψέματα του Άδωνη για τους αρχαίους_ ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος αντικρούει την άποψη του βουλευτή του Λαϊκού Ορθόδοξου Συναγερμού Α. Γεωργιάδη, όπως αυτή κατατέθηκε στη Βουλή, ότι στην αρχαία Ελλάδα δεν υπήρχε θρησκευτική ανεκτικότητα (λες κι εμείς πρέπει να βαδίζουμε στα χνάρια των αρχαίων Ελλήνων). Είπε ο κ. Γεωργιάδης: «Αντιθέτως, όποιος προσέβαλλε τους θεούς, έλεγε ο νόμος, “παραδούναι τοις ένδεκα τεθνάτω αυθημερόν”».

Επισημαίνει ο Σαραντάκος ότι «το παράθεμα του νόμου που δίνει ο Άδωνης πρέπει να το έχει γράψει… Πέρσης, διότι το _παραδούναι_ είναι ενεργητικό απαρέμφατο και δεν ταιριάζει με την προσταχτική του _τεθνάτω_. Το _παραδούναι_ έπρεπε να είναι κάτι σαν _παραδοθείς_».

Εγώ βρήκα το σχετικό απόσπασμα στον Αισχίνη, που γράφει:
Ἐάν τις Ἀθηναίων ἐλεύθερον παῖδα ὑβρίσῃ, γραφέσθω ὁ κύριος τοῦ παιδὸς πρὸς τοὺς θεσμοθέτας, τίμημα ἐπιγραψάμενος. Οὗ <δ'> ἂν τὸ δικαστήριον καταψηφίσηται, *παραδοθεὶς τοῖς ἕνδεκα τεθνάτω αὐθημερόν*.​
Το οποίο βλέπω να μεταφράζεται κάπου:
Εάν κάποιος ωθήσει σε ασέλγεια ελεύθερο παίδα, να καταγγέλλεται ενώπιον των θεσμοθετών από εκείνον που έχει την κηδεμονίαν του παιδός, αφού προηγουμένως αναγράψει στη μήνυση την ποινή που θεωρεί άξια για τον δράστη. Αν δε ο μηνυθείς καταδικασθεί, να παραδοθεί στους ένδεκα και να θανατωθεί αυθημερόν.​Και γενικώς αυτό το απόσπασμα, μόνο σε συζητήσεις περί ομοφυλοφιλίας το βρίσκω. Ίσως ο βουλευτής μπέρδεψε τις φοβίες του.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Πάλι ξένα τηλεγραφήματα μετέφραζε ο Τάσος Τέλλογλου στο protagon.gr και η _κακοδιαχείριση_ έγινε «πολύ φτωχή διαχείριση» (very poor management).


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2011)

Le ministère de Jésus έγινε Το υπουργείο του Ιησού! Από πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εκπομπή περί χριστιανισμού στο κανάλι της Βουλής, σήμερα. Είναι κρίμα που θαυμάσιες εκπομπές και ταινίες αυτού του καναλιού κατακρεουργούνται συστηματικά. Πολλοί άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν γι' αυτό απλά δεν έχουν το επίπεδο να μεταφράζουν τέτοια θέματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Αφού πάει στην εκκλησία και ακούει για τις πρεσβείες της Θεοτόκου, να μην έχει κι ο Ιησούς ένα υπουργείο; :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

Costas said:


> [...]Είναι κρίμα που θαυμάσιες εκπομπές και ταινίες αυτού του καναλιού κατακρεουργούνται συστηματικά. Πολλοί άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν γι' αυτό απλά δεν έχουν το επίπεδο να μεταφράζουν τέτοια θέματα.



"Αξιοκρατία" μας έλεγαν, "αξιοκρατία" μας ξανάλεγαν, όλοι, και θα μας τα ξαναπούν. 
Κανάλι της Βουλής δεν βλέπω, γιατί δεν αφαιρούνται οι υπότιτλοι και θα μ' ανέβει η πίεση.


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2011)

Ναι, βέβαια, 'αξιοκρατία'...
Κακώς· να βλέπεις, τουλάχιστον αν γνωρίζεις την πρωτότυπη γλώσσα. Να, ας πούμε, μια φράση που έμαθα από την εκπομπή, του αφορισθέντα θεολόγου Alfred Loisy: Jésus annonçait le Royaume et c'est l'Église qui est venue. Βάλτε Marx αντί για Jésus και λύστε το σταυρόλεξο...


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

Κώστα, αν γνωρίζω την πρωτότυπη γλώσσα, γιατί να τα δω στο συγκεκριμένο κανάλι και να μην τα ψάξω σε άλλα - που ευτυχώς σήμερα υπάρχουν πάμπολλα και όχι μόνο στις ραδιοσυχνότητες - χωρίς υπότιτλους, που δεν θα βλέπω υπουργεία του Ιησού και τον Χριστό φαντάρο, να μη μου ανεβαίνει και το αίμα στο κεφάλι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2011)

Costas said:


> Jésus annonçait le Royaume et c'est l'Église qui est venue. Βάλτε Marx αντί για Jésus και λύστε το σταυρόλεξο...


Κάποτε, αν αντέξω, θα διαβάσω και τα σχόλια σ' αυτό:
http://www.bookpress.gr/stiles/pillow-books/jesus-marx


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 10, 2011)

Πριν από μερικές ημέρες, το Σκάι είχε προβάλει ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την κατάληψη ενός αεροσκάφους της Αιρ Φρανς από Αλγερινούς αεροπειρατές. Το όνομα του συγκυβερνήτη δόθηκε στους υπότιτλους ως "Ζαν-Πωλ Μπόρντερυ", κι εγώ έμαθα ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη μεταφραστές που δεν ξέρουν ότι τα γαλλικά ονόματα τονίζονται στη λήγουσα...


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2011)

Happy Few, της Κατερίνας Γκίκα, από το protagon.gr, 31/8/11

Έστω κι αν ο ελληνοποιημένος τίτλος του έργου “Κρεβάτι στα τέσσερα” με παρέπεμπε σε κωμωδία με λίγο “παρτούζα”... Ίσως δεν βρήκαν κάτι κοντά στο Happy few (ευχαριστημένοι όλοι μαζί) που είναι ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος της Γαλλικής ταινίας.


Ντόινγκ! mg: Μάλλον άκουγε το Happy Together εκείνη τη στιγμή.


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2011)

Εντάξει, daeman, μια κουβέντα είπα!
Nickel, βιβλίο για Église-CPSU υπάρχει;


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2011)

Αυτή την εποχή είμαι Ελλάδα και συλλέγω μαργαριτάρια, όπως π.χ. επεισόδιο μαγειρικού ρηάλιτι στο οποίο ο πρωταγωνιστής εμφανίζεται να κρατάει στο χέρι ένα τεράστιο θαλασσόψαρο και μιλάει για sea bass ενώ οι υπότιτλοι πέρκα το ανεβάζουν το ψάρι, πέρκα το κατεβάζουν. 
Κι ενώ ξεφυλλίζω τον νέο κατάλογο του ΙΚΕΑ και σκέφτομαι ότι δεν έχει λάθη, στο τέλος πέφτω πάνω σε κάτι κέικ πατάτας και μπρόκολου (potato cakes) και αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει ακούσει ποτέ ο μεταφραστής για τους πατατοκεφτέδες και φαντάζομαι αντίδραση αναγνώστη στη σκέψη του γλυκού με πατάτα και μπρόκολο (τι τρώνε αυτοί οι Σουηδοί!).


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2011)

SBE said:


> ... ο πρωταγωνιστής εμφανίζεται να κρατάει στο χέρι ένα τεράστιο θαλασσόψαρο και μιλάει για sea bass ενώ οι υπότιτλοι πέρκα το ανεβάζουν το ψάρι, πέρκα το κατεβάζουν.


Αν έχετε προβλήματα με το θαλασσόψαρο, ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...h-painted-comber&p=77777&viewfull=1#post77777

Και ένα νηματάκι για τις διαφορετικές σημασίες του cake, κάποια κυρία, παρακαλώ; Μου πέφτουν τα σάλια προκαταβολικά;


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2011)

Costas said:


> Nickel, βιβλίο για Église-CPSU υπάρχει;


Αν υπάρχει, δεν το ξέρω. Πιο πιθανό είναι να υπάρχουν δοκίμια σε συλλογές ή σε περιοδικά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2011)

Αυτό είναι σε λάθος νήμα, οποτε παρακαλώ να μεταφερθεί.
Σε διαφήμιση ιδιαίτερων μαθημάτων εδώ στη γωνία οι σχιζολέκτες με το πριόνι ξαναχτυπούν (sarant, ακούς; ) και μας ενημερώνουν ότι τα μαθήματα παραδίδονται από έμπειρο
_μετα-πτυχιακό_
Ευ τυχώς, ο μετά-πτυχιακός δεν είναι φιλό-λογος. Κάπως δίκαιο λογείται.


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2011)

Ακούω, ακούω, βαθιά συγ κινημένος!


----------



## Earion (Sep 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Κάποτε, αν αντέξω, θα διαβάσω και τα σχόλια σ' αυτό:
> http://www.bookpress.gr/stiles/pillow-books/jesus-marx


 
Εγώ το διάβασα και θαύμασα άλλη μια φορά το παθιασμένο ύφος της Σ.Τ. Επί του περιεχομένου δεν έχει νόημα να σχολιάσω, γιατί το πάθος της υπερισχύει της νηφάλιας έκθεσης επιχειρημάτων. Θα πω απλά ότι το δέχομαι. (Όσο κι αν με τρώει το χέρι να γράψω ότι η απαίτηση οικουμενικότητας δεν προερχόταν --ή δεν προερχόταν μόνο-- από τη χριστιανική θρησκεία· ήταν συστατικό στοιχείο του ρωμαϊκού κράτους, της αυτοκρατορικής ιδεολογίας, κι ίσως όχι μόνο αυτής της αυτοκρατορίας). Το μόνο που δεν δέχομαι είναι η απορριπτική αποστροφή, κάπου εκεί προς το τέλος, απέναντι στο επιχείρημα ότι η αγάπη έχει τη δύναμη να μεταμορφώνει. Ασφαλώς και υπάρχει τέτοια δύναμη και η ισχύς της είναι ακατάλυτη· απλώς υπάρχουν πλάσματα σ' αυτή τη γη που δεν έχουν νιώσει τη δύναμη της αγάπης και πολύ φοβάμαι μήπως η Σ.Τ. συγκαταλέγεται σε αυτά. Αλλά γιατί να τα λέω εγώ; Το μήνυμα το διατύπωσαν μια και καλή και το διέδωσαν στα πέρατα του κόσμου κάτι παιδιά απ' τα εργατικά στρώματα του Λίβερπουλ στο κορύφωμα της δεκαετίας του '60: αγάπη είναι όλο κι όλο ό,τι χρειάζεται ο κόσμος. Νά το αιώνιο σύνθημα.

Και τώρα, αφού τα είπα και ξέσκασα, αφήστε με σας παρακαλώ να κάνω και το δάσκαλο (σήμερα πρώτη μέρα που ξεκινούν τα σχολεία):

Το «Συμβούλιο του Βατικανού ΙΙ (1962-1965)» δεν είναι συμβούλιο, είναι η *Δεύτερη Σύνοδος* του Βατικανού (ή Β΄ Βατικάνεια Σύνοδος). Και –«το Συμβούλιο του Τρέντο, τον καιρό της Αντιμεταρρύθμισης», είναι κι αυτή εκκλησιαστική σύνοδος, που την αποκαλούμε στα ελληνικά Σύνοδο του Τριδέντου.

Αλλά το χειρότερο είναι να τσαλαβουτάει κανείς ανέτοιμος στα πατερικά κείμενα και να βγάζει τον άγιο Αυγουστίνο να συνομιλεί με τον *Φάουστ*!!! Όχι δεν έγραψε ο άγιος διατριβή «Εναντίον του Φάουστ», διάλογο με τον Φαύστο έκανε, επίσκοπο των Μανιχαίων (που θα ήταν καλύτερο να τους αποκαλούμε «μαθητές του Μάνη» παρά «του Μανιχαίου», αλλά δεν θα κολλήσουμε εκεί).

Να βρω εγώ τη δικαιολογία για λογαριασμό της Σ.Τ.; Εντάξει, μπορεί και αυτό το ολίσθημα (όπως και ένα δεύτερο, στο τέλος, για τον «Σλάβο» --αντί Σλάβοϊ-- Ζίζεκ) να το αποδώσουμε στην ανεξέλεγκτη βασιλεία του διορθωτή του Γουώρντ.

:angry:


----------



## Marinos (Sep 12, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αυτό είναι σε λάθος νήμα, οποτε παρακαλώ να μεταφερθεί.
> Σε διαφήμιση ιδιαίτερων μαθημάτων εδώ στη γωνία οι σχιζολέκτες με το πριόνι ξαναχτυπούν (sarant, ακούς; ) και μας ενημερώνουν ότι τα μαθήματα παραδίδονται από έμπειρο
> _μετα-πτυχιακό_
> Ευ τυχώς, ο μετά-πτυχιακός δεν είναι φιλό-λογος. Κάπως δίκαιο λογείται.



Αυτά όμως μπορεί να οφείλονται όχι σε συνειδητή σχιζολεξία, αλλά σε λανθασμένη εφαρμογή του hyphenation (έτσι δεν λέγεται; )


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Αυτά όμως μπορεί να οφείλονται όχι σε συνειδητή σχιζολεξία, αλλά σε λανθασμένη εφαρμογή του hyphenation (έτσι δεν λέγεται; )



Σε υπερενωτίκευση, δηλαδή.
:)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 12, 2011)

Ε, αυτό τέλος πάντων. :) Εννοώ ότι συχνά είναι λάθος του επεξεργαστή κειμένου ή του, πώς το λένε, pagemaker*. Σαν κάτι άνω τελείες που τυπώνονται τετραγωνάκια, ας πούμε.

.............................................................................
*Υπομνηματισμός nickel: Frontpage, λέγεται, που φτιάχνει ιστοσελίδες.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 12, 2011)

*The Mingest of them all*

Μετά τους Άραβες, ο Βγενό έμαθε να κάνει τον Κινέζο στράφηκε στη Δυναστεία Μινγκ για να αντλήσει κεφάλαια. Λέει και «Παρακολουθείστε live» ο ΔΟΛιος αθλιοτικός ρεπόρτερ. Παρακολουθείστε και φαίνεστε, ρε!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 12, 2011)

Earion said:


> Εγώ το διάβασα και θαύμασα άλλη μια φορά το παθιασμένο ύφος της Σ.Τ. Επί του περιεχομένου δεν έχει νόημα να σχολιάσω, γιατί το πάθος της υπερισχύει της νηφάλιας έκθεσης επιχειρημάτων. Θα πω απλά ότι το δέχομαι. (Όσο κι αν με τρώει το χέρι να γράψω ότι η απαίτηση οικουμενικότητας δεν προερχόταν --ή δεν προερχόταν μόνο-- από τη χριστιανική θρησκεία· ήταν συστατικό στοιχείο του ρωμαϊκού κράτους, της αυτοκρατορικής ιδεολογίας, κι ίσως όχι μόνο αυτής της αυτοκρατορίας). Το μόνο που δεν δέχομαι είναι η απορριπτική αποστροφή, κάπου εκεί προς το τέλος, απέναντι στο επιχείρημα ότι η αγάπη έχει τη δύναμη να μεταμορφώνει. Ασφαλώς και υπάρχει τέτοια δύναμη και η ισχύς της είναι ακατάλυτη· απλώς υπάρχουν πλάσματα σ' αυτή τη γη που δεν έχουν νιώσει τη δύναμη της αγάπης και πολύ φοβάμαι μήπως η Σ.Τ. συγκαταλέγεται σε αυτά. Αλλά γιατί να τα λέω εγώ; Το μήνυμα το διατύπωσαν μια και καλή και το διέδωσαν στα πέρατα του κόσμου κάτι παιδιά απ' τα εργατικά στρώματα του Λίβερπουλ στο κορύφωμα της δεκαετίας του '60: αγάπη είναι όλο κι όλο ό,τι χρειάζεται ο κόσμος. Νά το αιώνιο σύνθημα.
> 
> Και τώρα, αφού τα είπα και ξέσκασα, αφήστε με σας παρακαλώ να κάνω και το δάσκαλο (σήμερα πρώτη μέρα που ξεκινούν τα σχολεία):
> 
> ...



Εγώ, φίλτατε Earion, θα είμαι πολύ πιο αυστηρός από εσένα, γιατί πολύ με δυσαρεστούν αυτοί που θέλουν να μας κάνουν τον δάσκαλο χωρίς να διαθέτουν καν τα στοιχειώδη.

Επί της αρχής το εγχείρημα της κυρίας Σ.Τ. είναι προβληματικό: δεν συγκρίνεις έτσι χωρίς αναστολές δύο ιστορικά φαινόμενα με τέτοια χρονική απόσταση μεταξύ τους. Δεν γίνεται να παραβλέψεις ότι αφορούν δύο εποχές με τόσες διαφορές μεταξύ τους. Εκτός κι αν είσαι έτοιμος να υποβάλεις τα συγκρινόμενα σε προκρούστεια μεταχείριση προκειμένου να δικαιολογήσεις ένα συμπέρασμα που έχεις εκ των προτέρων αποδεχθεί.

Επί της ουσίας είναι ακόμη προβληματικότερο: δεν διστάζει να αποδώσει στα δύο συγκρινόμενα ιδιαίτερα δήθεν χαρακτηριστικά τους τα οποία δεν είναι παρά ιδιότητες ή παρεκτροπές οποιουδήποτε φορέα εξουσίας, ανεξαρτήτως εποχής και ιδεολογίας.

Τέλος, τα όχι λίγα λάθη που με τόση ευγένεια επισημαίνεις δίνουν το τελειωτικό χτύπημα στο όποιο κύρος του άρθρου. Όταν κατά καιρούς εγκαλείς έναν ολόκληρο λαό για οκνηρία, τότε ο αναγνώστης έχει την απαίτηση να επιδεικνύεις προσοχή στα στοιχεία που παραθέτεις και να προβαίνεις στον αναγκαίο έλεγχο (ο οποίος δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολος για ένα μορφωμένο και καλλιεργημένο άτομο στην εποχή του Διαδικτύου). Ατυχώς, όλες οι εγκυκλοπαιδικές παραπομπές εμπεριέχουν τουλάχιστον ένα σφάλμα. Και τι να πούμε για την ομολογία "μεταφράζω πρόχειρα: οι περί της βίβλου γνώσεις μου είναι περιορισμένες" όταν συγγράφεις κείμενο με τέτοιο θέμα; Ας γράψω και γω ένα βιβλίο καρδιολογίας κι ας συγχωρήσει το κοινό τις περιορισμένες γνώσεις μου. 

Ειδικά το «Εναντίον του Φάουστ» αποτελεί μεγαλειώδες ολίσθημα. Κι ίσως εμένα να με ενοχλεί περισσότερο το "εναντίον" αντί του "κατά", γιατί δείχνει σοβαρή άγνοια παραδόσεων και δημιουργεί υποψίες για κάτι περισσότερο από απλώς κακή μετάφραση. Όσο για τούτον τον Φάουστ (και, να πάρει, ο Φαύστος της Μιλέβης δεν ήταν δα και το πλέον άγνωστο πρόσωπο, το δε σχετικό έργο του Αυγουστίνου ακόμη λιγότερο), ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού: παρακαλείται ο sarant να τον στρατολογήσει άμεσα στους "Αγνώριστους". Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι στο πρωτάθλημα της ρωμαϊκής επαρχίας Αφρικής, ο Φάουστ αγωνιζόμενος σε θέση μεταξύ δεκαριού και φορ (κράμα Μέσσι και Ντελ Πιέρο) έχει τρομοκρατήσει τα αντίπαλα μπακ. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2011)

Το μηραίον πσάρι ήτο λαυράκι.


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2011)

Πώς μου είχε ξεφύγει αυτό το λαβράκι με τον Φάουστ; Α, πρέπει να γράψω κάτι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2011)

Γλώσσα Πένα Πληκτρολόγιο  Κάτι λανθάνον τελοσπάντων... :devil:






Στην Ελευθεροτυπία, πριν από λίγο...

Να εξηγήσω ότι η συζήτηση γίνεται για τα προνοιακά επιδόματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2011)

74 σελίδες που έχουν και τις δύο επιλογές...
"προνοιακά επιδόματα" + "προνομιακά επιδόματα"


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2011)

Καταιγισμός χτες το βράδυ στην ταινία The Core στο Σταρ:

Μέσα στο διαστημικό λεωφορείο:
You're trained, and you're certified doesn't make you the commander. And the commander lands the bird.
 Τo commander μεταφράστηκε "πλωτάρχης". Πέραν του ότι ο πλωτάρχης μεταφράζεται lieutenant commander και όχι commander, εδώ μιλάμε για κυβερνήτη αεροσκάφους, και προφανώς δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να μπλέξουμε μέσα βαθμούς του ναυτικού. 

Την ώρα που ετοιμάζονται να προσγειωθούν, και ενώ από την εικόνα φαίνεται καθαρά ότι κατεβάζουν τις ρόδες:
Arm the gear = Όπλισε τον εξοπλισμό.
Εδώ έχουμε το πρόβλημα ότι ο μεταφραστής, όχι μόνο δεν κοιτάζει την εικόνα, αλλά και δεν ενδιαφέρεται αν αυτό που γράφει βγάζει κανένα νόημα σε οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα.

Όταν ο πρωταγωνιστής εξηγεί ότι η γη αποτελείται από crust, mantle, core, δηλαδή από φλοιό, μανδύα, πυρήνα, το mantle μεταφράστηκε με ένα αόριστο "εσωτερικό στρώμα". Δηλαδή ο μεταφραστής όχι μόνο δεν άνοιξε λεξικό, να δει πώς μεταφράζεται το mantle, αλλά προφανώς δεν έχει διατηρήσει στο μυαλό του ούτε τα στοιχειώδη από αυτά που έμαθε στο γυμνάσιο.

Μετά από αυτά τα τρία, άλλαξα κανάλι.
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2011)

Μα τι έχουν πάθει εκεί, στο Κανάλι της Βουλής; Υποτίθεται ότι προσφέρουν υψηλής ποιότητας τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα, και ότι σε αυτό διαφέρουν από τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια. Αποφασίζουν λοιπόν να προβάλουν χτες το βράδυ (14 Σεπτεμβρίου στις 8 μ.μ.) στη σειρά «Μεγάλοι συγγραφείς» ένα γαλλικό ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Ρόμπερτ Μούζιλ, θέμα από μόνο του δύσκολο και με ανάλυση σε βάθος της προσωπικότητας και των αναζητήσεων του συγγραφέα του «Ανθρώπου χωρίς ιδιότητες». Ο μεταφραστής έκανε μισή δουλειά, αφήνοντας τουλάχιστον το ένα τέταρτο του χρόνου χωρίς υποτίτλους (ολόκληρα λεπτά να περνούν, ιδίως όποτε μιλούσε ο αφηγητής εκτός κάδρου), και στο τέλος η προβολή κόπηκε εν ψυχρώ (ευτυχώς μετά το θάνατο του συγγραφέα, αλλά τι θα πει αυτό• τελείωσε η ταινία;) για να μπουν δύο ηλίθιες διαφημίσεις και να αρχίσει --χωρίς ειδοποίηση-- άλλο ντοκιμαντέρ για ιθαγενείς του Αμαζονίου!

Τέλος πάντων, μάθαμε τίποτα για τον Μούζιλ; Βεβαίως, ότι σε μια σημαντική στιγμή στη ζωή του μετακόμισε από τη Βιέννη … (γαλλικά είπαμε) «α Μπερλέν». Τι κατάλαβε και τι μας έγραψε ο υποτιτλατζής; «Στο *Μπερλαίν*»! Ναι, έτσι με άλφα γιώτα, φαρδιά πλατιά, τρεις φορές.

Μήπως, αναρωτιέμαι, κόπηκε τόσο βίαια η προβολή για να μη σημειώσουμε το όνομα του υπογράφοντος το πόνημα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Πέραν του ότι ο πλωτάρχης μεταφράζεται lieutenant commander και όχι commander, εδώ μιλάμε για κυβερνήτη αεροσκάφους, και προφανώς δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να μπλέξουμε μέσα βαθμούς του ναυτικού.



Οι βαθμοί των ιπτάμενων αξιωματικών είναι ίδιοι με εκείνους των άλλων αξιωματικών του Σώματός τους. (Λεξιλογία, εδώ :)).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2011)

Βεβαίως. Και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της ταινίας που αναφέρω, δεν μιλούσαν για κανέναν βαθμό, αλλά για το αξίωμα του κυβερνήτη του σκάφους, αυτού που έχει το προνόμιο να είναι στο πηδάλιο την ώρα που προσγειώνεται το διαστημικό λεωφορείο. Ακόμα και η διατύπωση του διαλόγου φανερώνει ότι δεν μιλάει για βαθμό, αφού λέει "Μόνο ο κυβερνήτης προσγειώνει το σκάφος".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2011)

Α, σωστά. Δεν το κατάλαβα έτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2011)

Πρόσεξε τη διατύπωση:
You are trained, and you are certified doesn't make you *the commander*.

Πώς θα μπορούσε να μιλάει για πλωτάρχη ή αντιπλοίαρχο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο;


----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2011)

Αφού λέει "the", σαφώς δεν αναφέρεται σε βαθμό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2011)

Ε, ναι. Μέα μάξιμα κούλπα! :) Γιαγνίς ολντού.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 15, 2011)

Πιάσατε τον _commander_ και παραβλέπετε το εξαιρετικό αυτό, του οποίου πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να επιληφθεί ο κ. Σαραντάκος! 



Earion said:


> Τέλος πάντων, μάθαμε τίποτα για τον Μούζιλ; Βεβαίως, ότι σε μια σημαντική στιγμή στη ζωή του μετακόμισε από τη Βιέννη … (γαλλικά είπαμε) «α Μπερλέν». Τι κατάλαβε και τι μας έγραψε ο υποτιτλατζής; «Στο *Μπερλαίν*»! Ναι, έτσι με άλφα γιώτα, φαρδιά πλατιά, τρεις φορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2011)

Μα αυτά είναι αναμενόμενα... Δυστυχώς! :-(


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2011)

Earion said:


> Μα τι έχουν πάθει εκεί, στο Κανάλι της Βουλής; [...] Ο μεταφραστής έκανε μισή δουλειά, αφήνοντας τουλάχιστον το ένα τέταρτο του χρόνου χωρίς υποτίτλους (ολόκληρα λεπτά να περνούν, ιδίως όποτε μιλούσε ο αφηγητής εκτός κάδρου), και στο τέλος η προβολή κόπηκε εν ψυχρώ (ευτυχώς μετά το θάνατο του συγγραφέα, αλλά τι θα πει αυτό• τελείωσε η ταινία; ) για να μπουν δύο ηλίθιες διαφημίσεις και να αρχίσει --χωρίς ειδοποίηση-- άλλο ντοκιμαντέρ για ιθαγενείς του Αμαζονίου!
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, μάθαμε τίποτα για τον Μούζιλ; Βεβαίως, ότι σε μια σημαντική στιγμή στη ζωή του μετακόμισε από τη Βιέννη … (γαλλικά είπαμε) «α Μπερλέν». Τι κατάλαβε και τι μας έγραψε ο υποτιτλατζής; «Στο *Μπερλαίν*»! Ναι, έτσι με άλφα γιώτα, φαρδιά πλατιά, τρεις φορές.
> 
> Μήπως, αναρωτιέμαι, κόπηκε τόσο βίαια η προβολή για να μη σημειώσουμε το όνομα του υπογράφοντος το πόνημα;



Φτου, γαμώ τα υπουργεία του Ιησού! Ανίκανοι όλοι τους, ούτε μια μετάθεση πια δεν κάνουνε σωστά! Στη Λοντρ είπανε πως θα τον στείλουνε κι αυτοί τον πήγανε στο Μπερλαίν; Κι εμενά βεβαιά, οτάν μ' εκπεσάν, μου ταζάν Λωζάν και μ' εστειλάν φιναλμάν αποκάτ απ' την Κοζάν, βαθιά, στα Ταρτάρ. Θα κανώ διαβημά στον Αποπάν να τους περικόψ. :devil: :twit:

Σαν ιθαγενείς μάς αντιμετωπίζουν, Earion.

Σημερινό ανέκδοτο: 
Κάπου στην Αφρική η μαμά λέει στον γιο της:
"Διάβαζε, Αμπούμπου, ξέρεις πόσα παιδάκια στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουνε βιβλία;"


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2011)

Let’s get physical
Στην πρόσφατη συνεδρίαση της Κ. Ο. του ΠΑΣΟΚ, ο βουλευτής Ηλείας Τάκης Αντωνακόπουλος ζήτησε «περισσότερη φυσική επαφή μεταξύ βουλευτών και υπουργών».​
Όπως έλεγε και σε παλιά διαφήμιση: "Έχεις κάτι στο μυαλό σου;" Κάποιον ή κάποια συγκεκριμένα; Τεκμηρίωση  εδώ. :twit:

Το ξαναποστάρω εδώ, γιατί δεν θέλω να λαδώνω τις ψευδόφιλες.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2011)

Στις εκμυστηρεύσεις εκείνης της βλαμμένης της Τζάκι Κέννεντυ για τον Μάρτιν Λούθερ Κινγκ και την Ίντιρα Γκάντι διάβασα στο Άλτερ και το εξής: "όταν είσαι πρώτη κυρία όλα χρωματίζονται διαφορετικά: το ότι μιλάς γαλλικά, το ότι ψήνεις με λουλούδια (flour)....)

Στη συνέντευξη τύπου που έδωσε η Ντόρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη με θέμα πώς η ΔηΣυμμ θα σώσει τη χώρα (δεν τη ρώτησε κανείς πώς άφησε τον τυπά της Σήμενς να την κοπανήσει από την Ελλάδα), ρωτήθηκε κάτι, και απάντησε: "οι εκλογές, οψέποτε και αν γίνουν"

Έντιτ: μόλις βρήκα και άρθρο του Τιπούκειτου σχετικό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2011)

Φοβάμαι ότι η χρήση του _οψέποτε_ ως συνδέσμου είναι πολύ παλιά και τα παλιότερα λεξικά δεν ήθελαν να το αναγνωρίσουν. Αυτός που έγραψε το λήμμα στο ΛΝΕΓ, διαμόρφωσε το παράδειγμα όπως ο ίδιος ήξερε ότι χρησιμοποιείται το _οψέποτε_, αλλά ξέχασε να ενημερώσει και τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία του λήμματος. Είναι εύκολο να φανταστούμε τους χρήστες να πιστεύουν ότι είναι κάτι πιο κομψό ανάμεσα στο _όποτε_ και το _οποτεδήποτε_. Μάρκαρα μερικά παραδείγματα από βιβλία, αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο να τα αποδελτιώσω όπως πρέπει. Τουρλού τουρλού για τώρα:

Παράδειγμα 1
Παράδειγμα 2
Παράδειγμα 3
Παράδειγμα 4
Παράδειγμα 5
Παράδειγμα 6
7 Βενέζης
8 Βικέλας

Και, αναπόφευκτα, σε νομικά κείμενα:
οψέποτε και αν λάβη χώραν ή επί της σχετικής υποθέσεως συζήτησις (Ν. 2246/1952)
Το Σ.Ε.Κλ. δικαιούται, οψέποτε ήθελεν, να λαμβάνη γνώσιν της πορείας της εκκαθαρίσεως (Α.Ν. 2039/1939)
ότι θέλει προβή εις την κατεδάφισιν και άρσιν των τοιούτων έργων οψέποτε διαταχθή προς τούτο. (Ν.Δ. 17.7/1923)
(Από καμιά δεκαριά _οψέποτε_, το τελευταίο είναι και το παλιότερο που βρήκα σε ψηφιοποιημένα νομικά.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.tanea.gr/latestnews/article/?aid=4657505

Και τι είναι η ΔΕΘ; Δώσε Εκλογές Θεέ;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Ε, αυτό τέλος πάντων. :) Εννοώ ότι συχνά είναι λάθος του επεξεργαστή κειμένου ή του, πώς το λένε, pagemaker*. Σαν κάτι άνω τελείες που τυπώνονται τετραγωνάκια, ας πούμε.


Δεν είναι λάθος τού υπολογιστή ή του λογισμικού, αλλά (όπως ισχύει κατά κανόνα) του χειριστή — που χρησιμοποίησε καρφωτό ενωτικό αντί για το σωστό προαιρετικό ενωτικό (soft hyphen).


Marinos said:


> *Υπομνηματισμός nickel: Frontpage, λέγεται, που φτιάχνει ιστοσελίδες.


Όχι, nickel — ο Μαρίνος μάλλον αναφερόταν στο ιστορικό PageMaker, που μεγάλωσε γενιές και γενιές γραφιστών την εποχή που μεσουρανούσε το XPress (για να πάρει τελικά την εκδίκησή του μετεμψυχωμένο σε InDesign). Τα προγράμματα στησίματος εκείνης της εποχής δεν δούλευαν Unicode, ούτε διατηρούσαν τον συλλαβισμό των επεξεργαστών κειμένου, οπότε αυτός που έστηνε τις σελίδες πέρναγε τα ενωτικά καρφωτά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Απλώς εγώ ξέρω πολύ περισσότερα τετραγωνάκια που έχουν δημιουργήσει άσχετοι χρήστες του Frontpage στο διαδίκτυο από τα τετραγωνάκια που έχουν δημιουργήσει άσχετοι χρήστες του Pagemaker σε βιβλία. Γι' αυτό ήθελα να μεταθέσω τις ευθύνες!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Στο επεισόδιο του _South Pacific_ που μόλις τέλειωσε στον Σκάι, το _sperm whales_ αποδόθηκε «αρσενικές φάλαινες» (αντί του ορθού «φυσητήρες»).


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2011)

Τα κεριά τα σπαρματσέτα δεν τ' άναψε μα τα 'σβησε, δεν τα θωρεί τα λεξικά και δεν τα γράφει ντρέτα.  
Γιατί, άδικο έχει ο άνθρωπος; Πού ακούστηκε κήτος με σπέρμα και να 'ναι θηλυκό; :twit:

Βλ. Zazulexicon: πλαίσιο στο λήμμα _ρετσινόλαδο_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2011)

Λέμε _νικώ τον εχθρό_, _νικώ τον αντίπαλο_, αλλά, όταν το γυρνάμε σε ουσιαστικό, καλό είναι να μην ξεχνάμε το _εναντίον_ (_νίκη εναντίον του εχθρού / του αντιπάλου_ κ.λπ.), αλλιώς γυρνάει τούμπα αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε. Έτσι σκόνταψα όταν ξαφνικά είδα τον Δοξιάδη να λέει (στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή):
Η απαίτηση της κοινωνίας είναι πια η οριστική, κατά κράτος νίκη των καταστροφέων, και η απόδοση των πανεπιστημίων στους πραγματικούς ιδιοκτήτες, τους Έλληνες πολίτες.​Εγώ ως κοινωνία δεν ζήτησα να νικήσουν οι καταστροφείς...

(Με το «κατά κράτος» θα προτιμούσα την «κατά κράτος ήττα».)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2011)

Ή απλώς "επί".


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Ένα από τα πιο ωραία του διαδικτύου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2011)

Πραγματικό κόρπους ο γκούγκλης! Και έγκυρο!


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

Το υπουργείο ανακοίνωσε ότι «αμέσως μετά τη λήξη της προθεσμίας παραλαβής των φορολογικών δηλώσεων θα προχωρήσει σε *δειγματοληπτικό έλεγχο* με δείγμα φορολογουμένων που θα επιλέγεται ανά μήνα, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί η ύπαρξη των αποδείξεων που “κτίζουν” το αφορολόγητο των 12.000 ευρώ, και η ακριβής δήλωσή τους στην Εφορία».
http://www.inews.gr/120/deigmatolog...logoumenous-meta-tis-forologikes-diloseis.htm

Ο τιτλατζής, όπως φαίνεται, το έκανε «δειγματολογικός έλεγχος» και γέμισε στη συνέχεια το διαδίκτυο. Κανένα πρόβλημα — αρκεί να δειγματίσει και να παραδειγματίσει σωστά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2011)

Για να σου προτείνει ο αυτόματος διορθωτής «βέβηλο» αντί για «βιβλίο», πρέπει να έχεις γράψει «ββηλο» — αλλά να που ως ενδεχόμενο δεν είναι εντελώς αδύνατο:
Πριν την δημιουργία της πρώτης βιντεοκασέτας, είχε προετοιμάσει καλά το έδαφος αφού το 1981 με τεράστια εμπορική επιτυχία κυκλοφόρησε το *βέβηλο* της με τίτλο «Jane Fonda's Workout Book». (από εδώ)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2011)

Χτες το βράδυ, σε υπότιτλο τηλεοπτικής σειράς:

-Μαμά, είμαι μυγάς;
-Όχι, παιδί μου, ο πατέρας σου δεν ήταν μαύρος.

Κι έτσι μάθαμε ότι ο μιγάς και η μύγα προέρχονται από την ίδια ρίζα. Ή θα μπορούσε ο διάλογος να συνεχίζεται ως εξής. 

-Μαμά, είμαι μυγάς;
-Όχι, είσαι κουνουπάς.


----------



## sarant (Sep 23, 2011)

Μυγάς είναι άραγε αυτός που πουλάει μύγες (κατά το γαλατάς, αυγουλάς κτλ.), αυτός που κυνηγάει και πιάνει μύγες (κατά το ψαράς), αυτός που εκτρέφει μυγες (κατά το περιστεράς), αυτός που έχει πάθος με τις μύγες (κατά το κομπιουτεράς) ή αυτός -μπλιαχ!- που τρώει με βουλιμία μύγες (κατά το μακαρονάς);


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2011)

Όποιο πάντως από τα παραπάνω και να 'ναι, sarant, δίνει νέα σημασία στη λ. _μυγοσκοτώστρα_ — που μπορεί πλέον κάλλιστα να είναι γυναίκα-αράχνη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

Και σε βάζει να σκέφτεσαι για τη δημιουργία του σωστού θηλυκού: η μυγού ή η μυγάδα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2011)

Το ότι υπάρχουν τόσο λίγα «γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του» σημαίνει ότι έχω δίκιο που πιστεύω ότι είναι αγγλισμός (*full of himself*); 

Από _Τα όρια της ρητορείας_ του Σταύρου Λυγερού (Καθημερινή 23/9/2011):
Ο αντιπρόεδρος δεν μπορεί να αντισταθεί στην ευφυΐα και ευγλωττία του, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται θύμα τους. Είναι τόσο γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του, που η αυτοπεποίθησή του καταντάει αλαζονεία.

(Να ομολογήσω ωστόσο ότι, ακόμα κι αν είναι αγγλισμός, δεν με ενοχλεί. Είναι παραστατικότατος.)


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2011)

Εμένα δε μου φαίνεται παραστατικός ούτε στα αγγλικά ο αγγλισμός. τι σημαίνει γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του; Μα πρακτικά αν το δούμε όλοι είμαστε γεμάτοι από τον εαυτό μας, όλοι είμαστε μέσα στο δέρμα μας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εμένα δε μου φαίνεται παραστατικός ούτε στα αγγλικά ο αγγλισμός. τι σημαίνει γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του; Μα πρακτικά αν το δούμε όλοι είμαστε γεμάτοι από τον εαυτό μας, όλοι είμαστε μέσα στο δέρμα μας.


Α να μπράβο — άσε που ο κος Ανταυτού Πρωθυπουργός είναι γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του συν κάτι κυβικά μέτρα αέρα κοπανιστού στα 4500 psi, με τον οποίον είναι πεφυσιωμένος.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2011)

Διευκολύνεται έτσι η πτήση με καλάμι, μην το υποτιμάς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2011)

Θα ήταν καλύτερο να μην προσωπικοποιούμε και πολιτικοποιούμε τις γλωσσικές παρατηρήσεις. Πώς θα μπορέσω εγώ τώρα να επισημάνω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός _γομάρια_ που ακούστηκε στη Βουλή περιγράφει πρώτα απ' όλα το υποζύγιο, το ζώο φόρτου, ειδικότερα το γαϊδούρι. Η αρχική σημασία της λέξης ήταν «φορτίο ζώου» [Μεσ. Κριαρά] και ήταν υποκοριστικό τού _γόμου_ (φορτίο πλοίου και φορτίο υποζυγίου), από το ρήμα _γέμω_ «γεμίζω». Θα μπορούσα, λοιπόν, να κάνω σύγκριση με αυτά που λέγαμε για το _γεμάτος_ και το _full_, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα παρεξηγηθώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το ότι υπάρχουν τόσο λίγα «γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του» σημαίνει ότι έχω δίκιο που πιστεύω ότι είναι αγγλισμός (*full of himself*);
> 
> Από _Τα όρια της ρητορείας_ του Σταύρου Λυγερού (Καθημερινή 23/9/2011):
> Ο αντιπρόεδρος δεν μπορεί να αντισταθεί στην ευφυΐα και ευγλωττία του, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται θύμα τους. Είναι τόσο γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του, που η αυτοπεποίθησή του καταντάει αλαζονεία.
> ...



Στο ίδιο άρθρο, στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο, ένα ακόμη επεισόδιο από το σίριαλ _«σαν ή ως --και πώς αλλιώς;»_:

Ο Βενιζέλος αυτοπροβάλλεται *σαν τον πολιτικό* που θυσιάζει την όποια δημοτικότητά του για να σώσει την Ελλάδα. Μπορεί και να το πιστεύει.​
Το κείμενο στέκεται μια χαρά γραμματικά, αλλά νοηματικά είναι σαφές ότι η προσπάθεια του συντάκτη να αποφύγει το ως στο (_[...] αυτοπροβάλλεται *ως ο* πολιτικός που... _) δεν ξεκαθαρίζει κτγμ αμέσως στον αναγνώστη ότι αυτός, ο Βενιζέλος, είναι ο πολιτικός που είναι το πρότυπο της αυτοπροβολής. Αντίθετα, ο αναγνώστης μπερδεύεται και ψάχνει να ανακαλύψει ποιος είναι ο πολιτικός τον οποίο θέλει να μιμηθεί ο Βενιζέλος.

Αν δεν θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την καθαρευουσιάνικης προέλευσης σύνταξη με _ως ο_, θα πρέπει εδώ νομίζω να αποφύγουμε και το _σαν_. Θα πρότεινα την εναλλακτική λύση: [...] αυτοπροβάλλεται *ότι είναι ο* πολιτικός [...] κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2011)

Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο που ήθελα να γράψω για το άρθρο, αλλά προτίμησα το πιο πιασάρικο. Αυτό θέλει και πολλή κουβέντα, ίσως, στο δικό του νήμα. Δεν έχουμε απογαλακτιστεί από αυτό το _ως_, φοβάμαι. Ίσως από όλες τις επιλογές το _ως_ παραμένει η καλύτερη. Ξέρεις άλλωστε ότι σπέρνω τα _σαν_ χωρίς να διστάζω και λέω «θεωρείται ένας» χωρίς _ως_. Αλλά εδώ το θέλω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

Έστω, αλλά τότε σαν+ονομαστική όχι σαν+αιτιατική.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2011)

Ή και με ρήμα, μια και το ανέφερες: αυτοπαρουσιάστηκε σαν να είναι ο ...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2011)

Μόλις τώρα στον ΣΚΑΪ, στην εκπομπή Ταξιδιωτικοί προορισμοί: relay race = αγώνας αναμετάδοσης!


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 24, 2011)

Χτες ο Alpha έδειξε πάλι το _Simone_. Κάποια στιγμή, ο Πατσίνο πατά ένα κουμπί που γράφει *Loop*. Παραδόξως, εμφανίζεται υπότιτλος κι εγώ σκέφτομαι "Μπράβο τους που μπήκαν στον κόπο", αλλά αμέσως βλέπω ότι ο υπότιτλος είναι, με κεφαλαία γράμματα, "ΒΡΟΓΧΟΣ"!!!


----------



## Themis (Sep 24, 2011)

Από το IN.GR:


> Ο πρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τράπεζας (ΕΚΤ) Ζαν Κλοντ Τρισέ διαβεβαίωσε την Παρασκευή από την Ουάσινγκτον ότι η ευρωζώνη *δεν «βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση άρνησης»* σε ό,τι αφορά την κρίση του δημόσιου χρέους.


Τους άρεσε τόσο πολύ που το έβαλαν και στον τίτλο:


> *Δεν είμαστε σε άρνηση*, απαντά ο Τρισέ στις επικρίσεις των ΗΠΑ για καθυστέρηση στη λήψη μέτρων


Πώς να είμαι σε κατάφαση μετά απ' αυτά;


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2011)

To decline μου ήρθε πρώτο στο νου, Θέμη, πολλαπλώς ταιριαστό για τους εμπλεκόμενους, άμεσα ή έμμεσα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2011)

Βλέπω τη _Barbie: Το Μυστικό Μιας Νεράιδας_ στη μεταγλώττιση κι αποδίδει «αποδυτήριο» αυτό που προφανέστατα είναι ένα «δοκιμαστήριο» (σε μπουτίκ). Το _changing room_ / _changeroom_ είναι υπερώνυμο και η διάκριση (που υπάρχει και στην αγγλική και στην ελληνική γλώσσα) είναι _αποδυτήριο = locker room_, ενώ _δοκιμαστήριο = fitting room / dressing room_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2011)

Το μεγάλο νησί στα νοτιοανατολικά της Αφρικής λέγεται Μαδαγασκάρη, όχι *Μαγαδασκάρη. Το λάθος, όπως βλέπετε και από τα γκουγκλοευρήματα, δεν είναι σπάνιο, και το σημερινό άρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπίας: Μαγαδασκάρη: Υπερφορτωμένο φορτηγό όχημα μετατρέπεται σε παγίδα θανάτου έχει καλή παρέα, π.χ. το επίσης σημερινό άρθρο Μαγαδασκάρη: Η όγδοη Ήπειρος στην Καθημερινή (εδώ το πρόβλημα είναι στον τίτλο, στο κείμενο το όνομα είναι σωστό).

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι πολύ λίγοι ονομάζουν τους κατοίκους του νησιού και της χώρας Μαδαγασκαριανούς· πολύ περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν το καθιερωμένο Μαλγάσιος (από το γαλλικό Malgache).

ΥΓ: Το ωραίο είναι, ότι επίσης σύμφωνα με τη σημερινή Καθημερινή, το άρθρο για το πολύνεκρο τροχαίο αναφέρεται στη Μα*δαγ*ασκάρη... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά στο άρθρο της Καθημερινής (για την όγδοη ήπειρο) _Malagasy_ τούς ανεβάζει, _Malagasy_ τούς κατεβάζει τους *Μαλγάσιους*, ενώ στη Βικιπαίδεια η *Μαλγασική* υποφέρει υπό την πίεση του αγγλικού _Malagasy_ και γίνεται *_μαλαγασικά_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2011)

Αυτό το μπέρδεμα με την Μαδαγασκάρη οφείλεται πιθανότατα στο ότι είναι δύσκολο να αντιληφθείς την διαφορά. Πραγματικά, προσπαθήστε να προφέρετε Μαδαγασκάρη-Μαγαδασκάρη και θα δείτε ότι ακούγονται το ίδιο. Το έχω κάνει πείραμα. Πρόφερα εναλλάξ τις δυο λέξεις, συνέχεια και μετά ζητούσα από τους γύρω μου να καταλάβουν αν λέω κάτι περίεργο. Ακούγεται παράξενο αλλά πιάνει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Γράφει ο Σ. Ψυχάρης στο σημείωμά του στο Βήμα:
«Όταν θα λήξει η σοβούσα κρίση τίποτε δεν θα είναι ίδιο με το παρελθόν». 
Γράφει στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*σοβώ* υπάρχω χωρίς να εκδηλώνομαι, σε λανθάνουσα κατάσταση.
Impending crisis? Imminent crisis? Smouldering crisis? Latent crisis?
Αλλά ζούμε μια υποβόσκουσα ή λανθάνουσα κρίση; Έχουμε λανθασμένη χρήση τού _σοβούσα_ ή πρόβλεψη ότι μας περιμένουν πολύ χειρότερα;


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2011)

Παίρνει κι αυτό τον δρόμο του "ευάριθμος". 
Κατά τον Ψυχάρη, ασφαλώς σοβεί = μαίνεται ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Για το μπέρδεμα φταίει και η συσχέτιση με το "σοβαρός", ίσως.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2011)

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το _σοβώ_ κάποιοι το λένε με τη σημασία "έχω μεγάλη σοβαρότητα, βρίσκομαι σε πολύ σοβαρή κατάσταση, είμαι πολύ σοβαρός (για προβλήματα, αρνητικές καταστάσεις κττ)". Άλλωστε το έχω γράψει κιόλας: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...για-τρικλοποδιές&p=52240&viewfull=1#post52240.


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2011)

Ζαζ, συμπέσαμε, δεν είχα δει το παλιότερο δικό σου που είναι εξαιρετικό και που μην παραξενευτείς αν σου το κλέψω (τα δικαιώματα, μισά-μισά, έτσι; )


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2011)

sarant said:


> ...τα δικαιώματα, μισά-μισά, έτσι;


Εννοείται!


----------



## Eddie (Sep 25, 2011)

Παρόλο που γενικώς εκτιμώ τις δουλειές των μεταφραστών στη νόβα, ομολογώ ότι τελευταία στις σειρές του FX το πράγμα έχει ξεφύγει. Εβλεπα τη σειρά The Killing (πολύ καλή σειρά) και το he scored some ex last night μεταφράστηκε ως "βρήκε μια πρώην του". Και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά. Σε άλλη σειρά είδα το αμίμητο "get a grip" που μεταφράστηκε ως "πιάσου από κάπου" (κορυφαίο) και το "she took him to the cleaners" που αποδόθηκε ως "τον καθάρισε καλά". Απ'όσο ξέρω υπάρχει επιμέλεια στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία, αλλά μάλλον πιάστηκε στον ύπνο...


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2011)

Καλωσόρισες, Eddie.

Για το score, δεν είναι απίθανο να φταίει προληπτική ή επιβαλλόμενη λογοκρισία. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βέβαια, υπάρχει και η απόδοση "βρέθηκε με μια πρώην του" που κλείνει το μάτι στον θεατή με λίγη φαντασία, παραπέμποντας στη συνεύρεση. 
Για το _take to the cleaners_, έχουμε νήμα εδώ κι ένα σχετικό εδώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 26, 2011)

Περί Nova: ο υποτιτλισμός στα δικά τους κανάλια είναι αρκετά καλός, αλλά στις σειρές των δορυφορικών όχι και τόσο. Θυμάμαι μια σειρά του History Channel περί αερομαχιών, στην οποία οι υπότιτλοι ήταν τόσο κακοί που αναγκάστηκα να στείλω mail διαμαρτυρίας (φυσικά δεν πήρα απάντηση). Είχα κάνει μια συλλογή από τα καλύτερά τους, αλλά θυμάμαι μόνο ένα τώρα: το _battleship_ ήταν παντού _πλοίο μάχης_!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 26, 2011)

daeman said:


> Καλωσόρισες, Eddie.
> 
> Για το score, δεν είναι απίθανο να φταίει προληπτική ή επιβαλλόμενη λογοκρισία. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βέβαια, υπάρχει και η απόδοση "βρέθηκε με μια πρώην του" που κλείνει το μάτι στον θεατή με λίγη φαντασία, παραπέμποντας στη συνεύρεση.
> Για το _take to the cleaners_, έχουμε νήμα εδώ κι ένα σχετικό εδώ.


Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιου είδους λογοκρισία στα συνδρομητικά κανάλια που να επιβάλλει να μεταφράζεται ο υπαινιγμός προς το ναρκωτικό ecstasy ως "συνάντηση με μια πρώην".


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιου είδους λογοκρισία στα συνδρομητικά κανάλια που να επιβάλλει να μεταφράζεται ο υπαινιγμός προς το ναρκωτικό ecstasy ως "συνάντηση με μια πρώην".


 
Καλησπέρα. 
Άλεξ, τη φράση _he scored some ex last night_ την ερμηνεύω με τη σημασία της σεξουαλικής επιτυχίας (9.a στο μεταβατικό ρήμα), γιατί το ex δεν το βλέπω σαν ΕΧ (Ε ή Χ, συνήθως), αλλά με παραπέμπει σε μια _πρώην_ φιλενάδα του με την οποία έτυχε να βρεθεί (και να συνευρεθεί) το προηγούμενο βράδυ. Κοινώς, του έκατσε μια πρώην του, ξαναζεσταμένο φαγητό. :inno:
Ασφαλώς, έτσι που είναι διατυπωμένο, μπορεί κάλλιστα να έχεις δίκιο. Χωρίς συγκείμενο ή εικόνα, και τα δυο μου φαίνονται πιθανά.

Για το θέμα της λογοκρισίας, εάν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα στο συγκεκριμένο κανάλι βέβαια, εδώ κόβουν άλλα κι άλλα, πιο αθώα, στο ecstasy θα ντραπούν;

Κι ένας στίχος που συνδυάζει και τις δυο σημασίες που συζητάμε, φερικώς (Love is the drug and I need to score):


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 26, 2011)

Α, εγώ το θεώρησα δεδομένο ότι εννοούσε "He scored some X", δηλαδή Ecstasy.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2011)

Πάντως κι εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με την Αλεξάνδρα γιατί θα περίμενα αν αναφερόταν σε πρόσωπο κι όχι πράγμα να λέει he scored an ex. Μη μπείτε στον κόπο να μου εξηγήσετε ότι το some το χρησιμοποιούμε και για πρόσωπα κλπ, απλά η εντύπωση που μου δίνει το κείμενο είναι ότι δεν αναφέρεται σε άνθρωπο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τις αποπάνω κυρίες, αυτό το I scored συνήθως το ακούω χωρίς αντικείμενο, άσε που είναι και περίεργο να πεις *some* ex και να αναφέρεσαι σε εξ :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2011)

Πολύ καλά, κορίτσια, πολύ καλά κορίτσια. :)
Εγώ πήγα να σας γλυκάνω με την έκσταση του Love is the drug, κι εσείς το πάτε στην έκσταση μετά βοηθημάτων, της ντρόγκας.  Αφού προτιμάτε άλλο τροπάρι, ορίστε άλλο τραγούδι: Ah, can't you see, sister Morphine, I'm trying to score.

Δεν επιμένω για τη συγκεκριμένη φράση, το είπα απ' την αρχή, ωστόσο για το some, ορίστε μερικά εκατομμύρια "some girl" (εκτός απ' αυτά των Στόουνς που έχουν άλλη σημασία) και κάμποσες χιλιάδες "I saw some friend".


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2011)

Το αγγλικό λέει: 
Jasper scored some "x," so, uh, yeah, he was definitely looking to bone.

Στο ελληνικό το έχουν κάνει (οι πειρατές):
Ο Τζάσπερ χτύπησε έκσταση, οπότε, σίγουρα έψαχνε για ένα πήδημα.

Ο Γάλλος πειρατής νομίζω ότι την πάτησε:
Jasper a coché la date, donc ouais, il cherchait à baiser.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2011)

Τίτλος στο in.gr:
*Τα Ανθρώπινα Δικαιώματα απέκτησαν το δικό τους παγκόσμιο σύμβολο*

Δική μου απορία:
Έναν Έλληνα δεν είχαν να τους πει ότι το σύμβολο θυμίζει τη μούντζα που έχουν ρίξει στα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τίτλος στο in.gr: *Τα Ανθρώπινα Δικαιώματα απέκτησαν το δικό τους παγκόσμιο σύμβολο*
> 
> Δική μου απορία: Έναν Έλληνα δεν είχαν να τους πει ότι το σύμβολο θυμίζει τη μούντζα που έχουν ρίξει στα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα;


Αυτό γιατί είναι στις γκάφες;


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό γιατί είναι στις γκάφες;


Εννοείς «γιατί είναι στις _γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές_ γκάφες». Γιατί εγώ, πάντως, σαν γκάφα το είδα — για τα δικά μας δεδομένα. Βέβαια, ο άνθρωπος (ο γραφίστας) ήθελε να θυμίζει και πουλί και χέρι. (Να η... γλωσσική γκάφα.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2011)

Αν ήθελε να θυμίζει και πουλί και χέρι, θα μπορούσε να φτιάξει ένα πιο πετυχημένο σύμβολο, που πρακτικά έχει την ίδια αξία με την μούντζα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Αυτό το πήρα πρωί πρωί από φίλη που καταλαβαίνει από ιατρικά και λέει «Σας πεθύμησα»:

*Μολυσμένα πεπόνια προκάλεσαν το θάνατο 13 ανθρώπων στις ΗΠΑ*
[...] εκδηλώνεται -σε βαριά μορφή- ως σηψαιμία, μηνιγγίτιδα, εγκεφαλίτιδα, ενδομήτριες ή αυχενικές μολύνσεις σε εγκύους [...]

Προφανώς «intrauterine or cervical infections in pregnant women». Αλλά του Έλληνος μεταφραστή ο ζυγός, τράχηλο δεν υποφέρει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> ... λέει «Σας πεθύμησα»...


...εμείς εδώ είμαστε, δεν πήγαμε πουθενά...


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Χάνετε αν δεν διαβάσετε τον _Σκάτα_ του Καμπουράκη στο protagon.gr. Όμορφη ιστορία της Κρήτης και του πολέμου, όμορφα και τα ερωτήματα που έβαλε στον Καμπουράκη.

Αλλά εδώ είναι λαθολόγιο, δεν είναι για εγκώμια. Και ενώ αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί να λείπουν οι απόστροφοι από το _πάν’_, το φαινόμενο της εποχής είναι ο υπεραποστροφισμός. Σαν να μη μας έφτανε το _εξ_, που μονίμως πια συνοδεύεται από απόστροφο, σήμερα δεν γλίτωσε ούτε το _εκ_.

εξ’ αιτίας μιας σκατο-συζήτησης 
Όπως αποδείχτηκε εκ’ των υστέρων


Απέχθεια, αποτροπιασμός κι αποστροφή...


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2011)

Μου το μεταφέρανε, οπότε δεν παίρνω όρκο.
Κατα την χτεσινή ομιλία του στους Γερμανούς ο ΓΑΠ αναφέρθηκε στο όραμα των Αντεναόυερ και Σούμαν, η λανθάνουσα γλώσσα όμως του διερμηνέα του ΣΚΑΙ αναφέρθηκε στους Αϊζενχάουερ και Σούμαν. Το βρήκα γουστόζικο, αν και ο Αϊζενχάουερ μάλλον άλλο είχε υπόψη του για την Ευρώπη.


----------



## Tapioco (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2011)

Πού είναι το πρόβλημα; Ράιχσταγκ λέγεται το κτίριο όπου συνεδριάζει το γερμανικό κοινοβούλιο.


----------



## Tapioco (Sep 29, 2011)

Ψηφίζει το κτίριο; :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2011)

Οπωσδήποτε ψήφισε και το κτίριο (523 ναι σε 611 ψήφους)! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2011)

Το ξέρω ότι πολλοί δεν θα το θεωρούσαν λάθος, αλλά πρόσφατα έπεσε το μάτι μου σ' αυτό:

_Σε αυτή την περίπτωση «θα υπήρχαν αναρίθμητες προσπάθειες με έναν λανθασμένο χαρακτήρα και ακόμα περισσότερες με δύο λανθασμένους χαρακτήρες» εξηγεί στο BBC ο Ίαν Στούαρτ, καθηγητής Μαθηματικών στο Πανεπιστήμιο του *Ουόργουικ*._

Εικονικοί πίθηκοι γράφουν από την αρχή τα άπαντα του Σαίξπηρ

Το Warwick προφέρεται Γουόρικ. Ακόμη κι αν το μεταγράψει κανείς με βάση την ορθογραφία και όχι την προφορά (αν και κανένας δεν θα έγραφε _*ταλκ*_ για το _*talk*_), Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το πρώτο *w* πρέπει να γίνει *ου*.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2011)

Ο Ουίλλιαμ (όχι μόνο ο Εγχέσπαλος ;)) και η Ουάσιγκτον φταίνε, το πήραν κι αυτό στο λαιμό τους.


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2011)

Κι ίσως κι η γαλλική γλώσσα που μας επηρέαζε παλιότερα. Για το (Γ)ουόρκουικ/ Γουόρικ δεν έχω άποψη γιατί οι Αμερικανοί έχουν τη Ντιόν Γουόργουικ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2011)

Από την ταμπέλα του καταστήματος Hondos Center δίπλα στο ασανσέρ:

*Σχολικά Είδη = Goods for School*

Ο γιος του καφετζή δεν ήξερε το school supplies.


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2011)

Με επιφύλαξη, γιατί το πρόγραμμα δεν το είδα η ίδια αλλά μου το μεταφέρανε, σήμερα στην ΕΤ3 σε ντοκυμανταιρ για το Παρίσι αναφέρθηκαν στον ποταμό Σεν, την εκκλησία Σακρ-Κορ και η Νοτρ Νταμ ανήκει στην κορυφή της _λεγεώνας των μνημείων. _

Υποθέτω ο αγγλόφωνος υποτιτλιστής ανήκει _στη δική του λεγεώνα_

edit- προσθήκη: βλέπω μάλιστα ότι στο σύνδεσμο που δίνω πιο πάνω στο κανάλι έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει για εικονογράφιση φωτογραφία του ξενοδοχείου "Παρίσι" του Λας Βέγκας.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2011)

Αμ και η περίληψη στη σελίδα που παραπέμπεις δεν είναι δα και το απαύγασμα της μετάφρασης:

Κύκλος *επεισοδείων*: 1
Ο δημοφιλής παρουσιαστής και κωμικός Griff Rhys Jones εισβάλει στην καθημερινότητα των μεγαλύτερων και πιο θεαματικών μητροπόλεων του κόσμου για να μας παρουσιάσει *ότι* κάνει την κάθε μία μοναδική. Στη διάρκεια μιας τυπικής μέρας στη ζωή της κάθε πόλης μας οδηγεί σε ένα ταξίδι γεμάτο ανακαλύψεις και ασυνήθιστες εκπλήξεις. *Παίρνει* πρωινό στη Νέα Υόρκη, *δείπνο* στο Παρίσι, πίνει μπύρα στο Λονδίνο. _Γίνεται ο ίδιος κομμάτι της μηχανής που κάνει την πόλη να δουλεύει ως ένας ζωντανός οργανισμός_ και ανακαλύπτει τα μυστικά της. Οπλισμένος με το ιδιαίτερο χιούμορ του και την ατελείωτη περιέργεια του, ο Griff ζει κι απολαμβάνει την ποικιλότητα της ζωής την κάθε πόλη που επισκέπτεται. 

Ίσως όχι από τις μεγαλύτερες, αλλά τέλεια σχηματισμένη και αγαπητή από όλους είναι η πόλη του Παρισιού, ο επόμενος προορισμός του Griff. Τι είναι αυτό που την κάνει τόσο διαφορετική; Τι βρίσκεται κάτω από τον πύργο του Άιφελ; Τι ενδιαφέρον έχει η θέα από την κορυφή του; Στην διαδρομή του ο Griff γνωρίζει την φανερή, την κρυμμένη, την άγνωστη και περίεργη πλευρά της Γαλλικής πρωτεύουσας.​
Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοσυζητήσω, τα ορθογραφικά ή τα εκφραστικά, γι' αυτό στέκομαι μόνο σε δυο από τα αγαπημένα μου:
Το δείπνο μας ή το τρώμε επιτόπου ή το παίρνουμε πακέτο. Αυτό το "παίρνει... δείπνο στο Παρίσι" εμένα τουλάχιστον με στέλνει σε ντελίβερι ή σε "τυλίξτε το για το σπίτι".
Και σ' εκείνο το: "Γίνεται ο ίδιος κομμάτι της μηχανής που κάνει την πόλη να δουλεύει ως ένας ζωντανός οργανισμός", αποφασίστε, ρε παιδιά, τι είναι; Μηχανή ή ζωντανός οργανισμός; Γιατί αν είναι μηχανή, τότε λέμε "*σαν* ζωντανός οργανισμός". 
Ρε μπας και είναι σάιμποργκ; 

Το χαρατσάκι κάθε δίμηνο στη ΔΕΗ όμως δεν το συζητάμε.

Εδιτ: SBE, βίβα Λας Βέγκας, αφού και το Paris Grand Ballroom εκεί είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2011)

Το βάζω εδώ, αν και πιστεύω ότι θα άξιζε μια ευρύτερη συζήτηση.

Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω το τέλος ακινήτων στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ να το λες χαράτσι. Αλλά ποιος θα μου εξηγήσει γιατί η κάρτα αποδείξεων βαφτίστηκε ξαφνικά [χτες; σήμερα;] από τα ΜΜΕ «φοροκάρτα»;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά ποιος θα μου εξηγήσει γιατί η κάρτα αποδείξεων βαφτίστηκε ξαφνικά [χτες; σήμερα;] από τα ΜΜΕ «φοροκάρτα»;


Άγνωστο το γιατί. Παντού γράφει «κάρτα αποδείξεων»: http://www.gsis.gr/karta/index.html.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2011)

Από τον Alpha σήμερα στο _Mr Bean_: «Υπήρχε μια στάμπα στο γράμμα». Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται για στάμπα, αλλά για «γραμματόσημο». Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι κάτι τέτοια είναι γνωστά ήδη από την A junior...

Και από τον Σκάι σήμερα στο _CSI: Las Vegas_ ένα _contraption_ που θα μπορούσε ο υποτιτλιστής να το αποδώσει «διάταξη», «συσκευή» ή «μαραφέτι» ανάλογα με το επίπεδο ύφους που ήθελε, προτίμησε το «εφεύρεση» που όμως δεν είχε σχέση με το τι ήθελε να πει εκείνη τη στιγμή ο ερευνητής ο οποίος το ανέφερε.


----------



## Costas (Oct 2, 2011)

Δελτίο ειδήσεων της ΝΕΤ, χτες το βράδυ: ένα διθέσιο αεροπλάνο τύπου _Τσιτάχ_ έπεσε πάνω σε ρόδα λούνα-πάρκ. [Αλλά Ταρζάν ο πιλότος: βγήκε αλώβητος.]


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2011)

Και για όσους έχουν ξεχάσει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε τσίτα (Cheeta) και τσιτάχ (cheetah), έχουμε ολάκερο νήμα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?196-Τα-γενέθλια-της-Τσίτας

Ναι, το αεροπλανάκι ήταν Τσιτάχ (Cheetah). Ο Ταρζάν ήταν παράταιρος.
http://rt.com/news/australia-plane-ferris-wheel-855/


----------



## Costas (Oct 2, 2011)

Όντως, αγνοούσα ότι λέγεται και τσιτάχ το αιλουροειδές. Εγώ πάντα _το τσίτα_ το άκουγα και το ήξερα, χωρίς καμία σύγχυση με τον χιμπατζή. Αυτό δηλ. που λες κι εσύ στο οικείο νήμα:

Λεξικογραφικά: γατόπαρδος και τσιτάχ στο Λεξικό για το Σχολείο, γατόπαρδος ή τσίτα στον Πάπυρο. Τώρα που αρχίζει να ξεχνιέται η Τσίτα, το τσίτα θα λέγεται όλο και πιο πολύ με την αγγλική του προφορά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2011)

Μα είδες τι ζημιά έκανε όποιος ήταν αυτός που αποφάσισε να βαφτίσει Τσίτα τον χιμπατζή;


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2011)

daeman said:


> Το δείπνο μας ή το τρώμε επιτόπου ή το παίρνουμε πακέτο. Αυτό το "παίρνει... δείπνο στο Παρίσι" εμένα τουλάχιστον με στέλνει σε ντελίβερι ή σε "τυλίξτε το για το σπίτι".



Daeman, είσαι μπανάλ! :down:
Ως γνωστόν όλες οι κυρίες και οι κύριοι τση καλής κενωνίας _παίρνουν_ το πρωινό τους, δεν το τρώνε. 

Ξέχασα να πω ότι στο πρόγραμμα εμφανίστηκε κι ο Βασιλιάς Λούης. Δεν γνωρίζω αν πρόκειται για τον βασιλι-ήλιο ή τον άλλο που πριν προλάβει να γίνει Λούης αποκεφαλίστηκε. Ακούστηκε επίσης η φράση "μετά _δυόμισι χιλιάδες_ χρόνια ο Βίκτωρ Ουγκώ έγραψε ένα έργο με αποτέλεσμα ο ναός να σωθεί". Χμ, η Παναγία των Παρισίων (το "έργο") γράφτηκε το 1830 περίπου. Μείον δυόμισι χιλιάδες μας κάνει 670 π.Χ. 
Πω, πω, από τότε ο Αστερίξ κι η παρέα του έφτιαχναν εκκλησίες - και μάλιστα πρό Χριστού. 
Αλλά με τις νέες τεχνολογίες από CERN μεριά θα εξηγηθεί το φαινόμενο (δεν σας έχω πει να μην παίζετε με τη χρονομηχανή; )


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ετοιμαζόμουν να πω ότι δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω αυτό για τον βασιλιά Λούη, αλλά, μεγάλη μπουκιά να φάω (καμιά αντίρρηση), μεγάλη κουβέντα να μην πω γιατί θα την πατήσω.
Να ο «βασιλιάς Λούης της Γαλλίας» σε πειρατικούς υπότιτλους του _Jungle Book_ (1994), να στη Βικιπαίδεια «Αρχίζει στο Παρίσι η δίκη του βασιλιά Λουί ΙΣΤ΄ που κατέληξε τελικά στην γκιλοτίνα» και άλλα παρόμοια.

Υπάρχει ωστόσο και ο ουρακοτάγκος King Louie στον ντισνεϊκό Μόγλη του 1967. Αυτός θυμάται κανείς πώς έγινε στο ελληνικό;

King Louie is a fictional orangutan who kidnaps Mowgli in Disney's 1967 animated musical adaptation of The Jungle Book. He is voiced by Louis Prima in the film and therefore has his same mannerisms. Initially, the producers considered Louis Armstrong for the role, but to avoid the likely controversy that would surround casting an African-American to voice an ape, they instead chose Prima.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Louie​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει ωστόσο και ο ουρακοτάγκος King Louie στον ντισνεϊκό Μόγλη του 1967. Αυτός θυμάται κανείς πώς έγινε στο ελληνικό;


Στο δικό μου _Βιβλίο της ζούγκλας_ είναι «βασιλιάς Λούι» και στη μεταγλώττιση και στους υπότιτλους. Να επισημάνω ότι στη συγκεκριμένη έκδοση του dvd (που πρέπει να είναι σχετικά σύγχρονη, καθότι η Ντίσνεϊ διαφημίζει τα bluray της) έχει επιλεγεί να είναι άκλιτο το όνομα και του ήρωα (ο Μόγλι, του Μόγλι κ.ο.κ.), παρότι προσωπικά θεωρούσα εντελώς εδραιωμένη την εξελληνισμένη μορφή ο Μόγλης, του Μόγλη κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2011)

Πόσο αφηρημένος μπορεί να είναι ένας ρεπόρτερ του Αντένα ο οποίος φτιάχνει το εξής παράδειγμα για να δείξει την απώλεια εισοδημάτων των πολιτών;

Ένα ζευγάρι μισθωτών με εισοδήματα Χ θα πληρώσουν συνολικά τα εξής:


Α ποσόν για την έκτακτη εισφορά.
300 ευρώ για το τέλος επιτηδεύματος.
Β ποσόν για το τέλος ακινήτων.
Γ ποσόν η απώλεια από τη μείωση του μισθού τους.
Και μετά προσθέτει όλα τα παραπάνω και βγάζει τη σούμα.

Όλα αυτά γραμμένα σε κάρτα, για να τα καταλάβουμε καλά, ενώ συγχρόνως τα διαβάζει ο ρεπόρτερ με φωνή θρίλερ. Τώρα, πόση σοβαρότητα μπορεί να διαθέτει ο _οικονομικός _ρεπόρτερ που βάζει *τέλος επιτηδεύματος* στο ζευγάρι *μισθωτών*;


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2011)

SBE said:


> Daeman, είσαι μπανάλ! :down:
> Ως γνωστόν όλες οι κυρίες και οι κύριοι τση καλής κενωνίας _παίρνουν_ το πρωινό τους, δεν το τρώνε. [...]



Μα γι' αυτό δεν έβγαλα κι εγώ τσιμουδιά για το πρωινό κι έγραψα για το δείπνο, επειδή - παρότι δεν είμαι τση καλής τση κενωνίας - το πρωινό μου συνήθως κι εγώ _το παίρνω_, ζεστό ζεστό απ' τον φούρνο απέναντι (άσχετα αν το παίρνω όποτε ξυπνήσω και το θυμηθώ, συχνά το μεσημέρι, λίγο πριν κλείσει . Και το ορθρινό καμιά φορά, πριν πέσω για ύπνο. 
Αχ, βρε Ιορδάνη, πότε θ' ανοίξεις μαγαζί κι εδώ;


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2011)

Αν με το εδώ εννοείς Αθήνα, λέει "τώρα και στην Αθήνα"


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2011)

Ναι, το είδα, στο Αλάτσι. Και πάλι, 4+ ώρες μακριά μου πέφτει. Κάνει μια ο Ιορδάνης με κρέμα ξινή (πυχτόγαλο το γράφει, πηχτόγαλο θα εννοεί) και ρίχνεις αποπάνω ζάχαρη ή μέλι, αμβροσία!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2011)

Στην έντυπη έκδοση του άρθρου Το χιπ-χοπ πέθανε, ζήτω το χιπ-χοπ! στο _Βήμα_ (σελ. Β2|49|13) υπάρχει και μια λεζάντα στην οποία διαβάζω: «Δεξιά, το κάλυμμα του άλμπουμ _Watch The Throne_». Εγώ θυμόμουν ότι τα άλμπουμ έχουν εξώφυλλο, όχι «κάλυμμα». Τόσο πια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2011)

StellaP said:


> Όλοι οι ποταμοί της Ελλάδος είναι αρσενικοί εκτός από έναν που βρίσκεται στην Πελοπόννησο και είναι η Νέδα.
> Επίσης όλα σχεδόν τα νησιά είναι θηλυκά εκτός από μερικά αρσενικά (Αγ.Ευστράτιος, Πόρος, Καστός, Κάλαμος) και μερικά ουδέτερα (τα Ψαρά, το Αγκίστρι, τα Κουφονήσια).



Δυστυχώς, με αφορμή έργα στον εκεί αυτοκινητόδρομο, το νέτι γέμισε με *Νέδοντες. Ένα κορίτσι έχουμε στους ποταμούς, τη Νέδα. Μην της φοράμε και αυτής μουστάκια...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2011)

Μην τα μπερδεύεις, Δόκτωρ. Η Νέδα είναι στα όρια Ηλείας-Τριφυλίας (στο Καλόνερο, για να καταλάβεις), ενώ ο Νέδων - Νέδοντας διαρρέει την πόλη της Καλαμάτας. Όσοι φοράνε μουστάκια στη Νέδα δεν λένε γενική «του Νέδοντα» — αλλά «ο Νέδας», γενική «του Νέδα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2011)

Ουπς! :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2011)

ET3 τώρα, εκπομπή Γίνε ένα με τα πλάσματα: Η _σμέρνα_ στη μεταγλώττιση έγινε «χέλι μόρεϊ».


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

Πλάκα έχει αυτό το νέο έντυπο Ε69 που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο. Να μην έλεγε και _ιδίου φύλλου_ και _άλλου φύλλου_... Μπερδεύεις τους παρτενέρ με τα εξελόφυλλα.

http://www.google.com/search?q="ιδί...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
http://www.4crete.gr/downloads/office/e69.xls


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2011)

Ε, όχι και νέο. Του 2000 είναι (το λέει, άλλωστε).


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

Αυτό που μου έστειλαν το είχαν φρεσκάρει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2011)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι γκάφα, πάντως νεογλώσσα είναι σίγουρα:









(από εδώ)


----------



## sakis (Oct 4, 2011)

Mμμ, μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε πού είναι το λάθος; Δεν το καταλαβαίνω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2011)

Πολύ απλά, στο ότι η μικρότερη *αύξηση* δεν είναι ύφεση, όπως παραπλανητικά δηλώνει ο τίτλος. Ύφεση στην οικονομία σημαίνει αρνητικό ρυθμό ανάπτυξης. Για να κάνω έναν παραλληλισμό, αν προβλέπαμε ότι θα κερδίσουμε 100 αλλά τελικά κερδίσαμε 70, δεν είμαστε χαμένοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 5, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πολύ απλά, στο ότι η μικρότερη *αύξηση* δεν είναι ύφεση, όπως παραπλανητικά δηλώνει ο τίτλος. Ύφεση στην οικονομία σημαίνει αρνητικό ρυθμό ανάπτυξης. Για να κάνω έναν παραλληλισμό, αν προβλέπαμε ότι θα κερδίσουμε 100 αλλά τελικά κερδίσαμε 70, δεν είμαστε χαμένοι.


 
Θυμήθηκα έναν λοχαγό που είχα στον στρατό, όταν ήμουν στο φρουραρχείο. Εκεί που διάβαζε την εφημερίδα του, πεταγόταν κι έλεγε:

-όχι ρε γαμώτο, έχασα 100 ευρώ! _(όπου 100=Χ)_
-πώς κύριε λοχαγέ;
-να, αν έπαιζα αυτές τις ομάδες _(στοίχημα)_ θα έπαιρνα άλλα 100 ευρώ.


Ένα άλλο, άσχετο:

_Το ανθρώπινο DNA είναι ένα βιολογικό ιντερνέτ και ανώτερο από πολλές πλευρές από το τεχνητό. Η τελευταία Ρωσική επιστημονική έρευνα, σχετικά με το ανθρώπινο DNA, εξηγεί άμεσα η έμμεσα φαινόμενα όπως η μαντική ικανότητα, η διαίσθηση, η εξ αποστάσεως θεραπεία, η αυτό-θεραπεία, οι ασυνήθιστες αύρες γύρω από ανθρώπους, η επήρεια του μυαλού στον καιρό και πολύ περισσότερα._

http://miastala.com/s/archives/20195

Πέρα από ότι το άρθρο λέει βλακείες, καταφέρνει να γράψει το Ίντερνετ με μικρό, να το τονίσει στην λήγουσα και να μπερδέψει την επήρεια με την επίδραση ή την επιρροή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ομολογώ ότι δεν με ενοχλεί το νέτι όπως κι αν το γράψει κάποιος, αφού ακόμα, τριαντατόσα χρόνια μετά, το ψάχνουμε ακόμα: Internet, internet, net, Ίντερνετ, Ιντερνέτ, ίντερνετ, ιντερνέτ, νέτι (άλλο κανένα;).

Εκεί που δοκιμάζονται βάναυσα τα δικά μου νεύρα είναι στην *_αυτό-θεραπεία_. Δεν φτάνει που της βάζει το άχρηστο ενωτικό, κοτσάρει κι έναν τόνο. Μου 'ρχεται να... αυτό-δικήσω!


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2011)

Εγώ το ιντερνέτ το τονίζω στη λήγουσα, όπως και πολλές άλλες λέξεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας που τις έχουμε εισάγει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

(«έχουμε εισαγάγει», αλλά... ξέρω)



> το τονίζω στη λήγουσα, όπως και πολλές άλλες λέξεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας που τις έχουμε εισαγάγει


Δηλαδή: ανοράκ, γιουνισέξ, κοπιράιτ, μποξέρ, μπουλντόγκ, ντιμπέιτ, οφσάιντ, σελοτέιπ, σεξαπίλ, σιθρού, φεριμπότ, φουτμπόλ — τα γνωστά παρατονισμένα / ελληνοτονισμένα.
Δεν φαντάζομαι να λες: μανατζέρ, καμπίνγκ, ρεπορτέρ και άλλα γαλλοπρεπή!


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2011)

Εμ, αφού μιλάω την μητσοϊκή κοινή! Είπα να γράψω "έχουμε εισάξει" αλλά μπορεί να το έπιανε κανείς "έχουμε σιάξει".
Όσο για τα γαλλοπρεπή, εννοείται, τι το πληρώνανε το ρημάδι το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο οι γονείς δέκα χρόνια; Γαλλοπρέπεια μέχρι τελικού σταζ. 
Μανατζέρ, ρεπορτέρ, μπιζνεσμάν κατά το πίπερμαν, προτζέκτ (της ίδιας οικογένειας με το στέιτζ) κλπ κλπ.


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2011)

Κι εγώ στη λήγουσα το τονίζω το ιντερνέτ, όταν μιλάω ελληνικά. Ωστόσο, φοβάμαι ότι η πλειοψηφία αγγλοπροφέρει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ομολογώ ότι δεν με ενοχλεί το νέτι όπως κι αν το γράψει κάποιος, αφού ακόμα, τριαντατόσα χρόνια μετά, το ψάχνουμε ακόμα: Internet, internet, net, Ίντερνετ, Ιντερνέτ, ίντερνετ, ιντερνέτ, νέτι (άλλο κανένα;).
> 
> Εκεί που δοκιμάζονται βάναυσα τα δικά μου νεύρα είναι στην *_αυτό-θεραπεία_. Δεν φτάνει που της βάζει το άχρηστο ενωτικό, κοτσάρει κι έναν τόνο. Μου 'ρχεται να... αυτό-δικήσω!


 
Χαλάρωσε. Κάνε μια βόλτα με το αυτό-κίνητό σου.

Γιατί ρε παιδιά "αγγλοπροφέρει"; Τα σιθρού, κτλ., που έβαλε ο nickel, είναι τονισμένα σε δυο συλλαβές, γιατί στην ουσία δεν είναι μία λέξη. Αλλά το Ίντερνετ γιατί; Ούτε το γιούνισεξ καταλαβαίνω γιατί να ληγοτονίζεται. Ούτε καν γαλλικές λέξεις είναι.

Για την ιστορία, το ΛΚΝ λημματογραφεί γιούνισεξ αλλά στο Ίντερνετ δίνει και τους δυο τονισμούς, διευκρινίζοντας προέλευση "_αγγλ. και γαλλ._"


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2011)

Γιατί ιντερνέτ; Διότι, έστω, Οτενέτ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Να σημειωθεί ότι η λίστα που συνέταξα στο γόνατο περιέχει απ’ όλα τα καλά: καθιερωμένους παρατονισμούς όπως εκείνων των σύνθετων αγγλικών λέξεων (π.χ. _κοπιράιτ_), γαλλικές λέξεις που προσποιούνται τις αγγλικές (_μποξέρ_), συχνές παρεκκλίσεις (π.χ. _ανοράκ_ αν και _άνορακ_ στο ΛΝΕΓ, _φουτμπόλ_) και σπάνιες περιπτώσεις όπως το _γιουνισέξ_ (κατά το… _αφρολέξ_). Το _Internet_ ήρθε _και_ από τη Γαλλία.

Και νά που Άγγλοι διδάσκουν σε Άγγλους ότι οι Έλληνες το _ίντερνετ_ τα προφέρουν _ιντερνέτ_:

http://books.google.com/books?id=TY...ved=0CCwQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=+Ιντερνέτ&f=false
http://books.google.com/books?id=sw...&resnum=4&ved=0CDsQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 5, 2011)

sarant said:


> Γιατί ιντερνέτ; Διότι, έστω, Οτενέτ.


 
Αυτό είναι αναδρομική λογική. Μάλιστα υπάρχει λόγος που η Οτενέτ τονίζεται στην λήγουσα. Αν ήταν Ότενετ, δεν θα θύμιζε ΟΤΕ -Οτένετ ακούγεται σαν δάνειο.

Κάπου παραπάνω ακούστηκε το προτζέκτ. Αν το έβλεπα γραμμένο θα νόμιζα ότι μιλάει κάποιος για προγνωστικά ή παρουσιάσεις (το ρήμα, γαρ, είναι projέct και το ουσιαστικό prόject).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και νά που Άγγλοι διδάσκουν σε Άγγλους ότι οι Έλληνες το _ίντερνετ_ τα προφέρουν _ιντερνέτ_:
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=TY...ved=0CCwQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=+Ιντερνέτ&f=false
> http://books.google.com/books?id=sw...&resnum=4&ved=0CDsQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q&f=false


 
Δεδομένου ότι δυο σελίδες παρακάτω, ένας παππούς λέει "αν ξαναπηγαίνατε στην ντίσκο", ο συγγραφέας δεν πρέπει να είναι και το πρώτο νιάτο και η επαφή του με την ποπ κουλτούρα πρέπει να τελειώνει στο _Πυρετός το Σαββατόβραδο_.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 8, 2011)

Στο _Big Bang Theory_, που μόλις τελείωσε στο Star, τα χτυπήματα έρχονται απανωτά: "I beg to differ" = _Μου αρέσει να διαφέρω_ (!) και, πριν προλάβεις να συνέλθεις: "...knock up one of the Spears sisters" = _να δείρει κάποια από τις αδελφές Σπηρς_ (!!)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> "...knock up one of the Spears sisters" = _να δείρει κάποια από τις αδελφές Σπηρς_ (!!)


Μωρέ τούμπανο την έκανε, αλλά όχι στο ξύλο.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μωρέ τούμπανο την έκανε, αλλά όχι στο ξύλο.



Α, ναι, μ' αυτή την έννοια έχει δίκιο


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

Αν ήταν από τις Shakespears Sister και του έκανε τέτοια κόλπα, και λίγα της έκανε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2011)

Στην πρώτη πράξη, οι τραπεζίτες επωφελήθηκαν από την κατάργηση των κανονισμών για να ξεφύγουν τελείως (και να πληρώσουν στους εαυτούς τους *πριγκιπικά ποσά*), τροφοδοτώντας τεράστιες φούσκες μέσω αστόχαστων δανεισμών.
Κρούγκμαν στα ελληνικά (Βήμα) - στα αγγλικά (NYT)

Εντάξει, δεν έχουμε κανένα έγκλημα καθοσιώσεως, αλλά συνήθως λέμε *ηγεμονικές αμοιβές, ηγεμονικά ποσά* (για το *princely sums*).

Πλούσια τα ελέη του ΛΝΕΓ:
(μτφ.) που χαρακτηρίζεται από πλούτο και γενναιοδωρία ανάλογη ηγεμόνα, πλουσιοπάροχος: _ηγεμονικά δώρα / δείπνο / αμοιβή / μισθός / παροχές_ ANT. φτωχός, φειδωλός, μίζερος.

Και φυσικά ο Μακιαβέλι συνηθίζεται (σε μια ντουζίνα μεταφράσεις) να λέμε ότι έγραψε τον _Ηγεμόνα_, όχι τον _Πρίγκιπα_.

Παρέμπ: Αρχή είμαι ακόμα, αλλά προβλέπω ότι το άρθρο θα έχει ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με τη ΝΕΤ τώρα, μια σπείρα που εξαρθρώθηκε σήμερα «διενεργούσε ληστείες». :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2011)

Χτες το βράδυ σε αστυνομική σειρά, ο τεχνικός της αστυνομίας λέει:

I'll swab your gums.
Δηλαδή, θα πάρω δείγμα από τα ούλα σας. Υπότιτλος (το μαντέψατε):
Θα σας πάρω τις τσίχλες σας.

Λίγο παρακάτω:
I pinned him against the wall.
Υπότιτλος:
Τον πέταξα στον τοίχο.

Κάθε φορά που αναφερόταν η λέξη "evidence" σε σχέση με το έγκλημα, η μετάφραση ήταν "αποδείξεις". Δηλαδή η αστυνομία μάζευε αποδείξεις, όχι στοιχεία.

Και το κερασάκι στην τούρτα, έλειπαν όλα τα τελικά "ν" πριν από λέξεις που άρχιζαν από "π".


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2011)

Μια πρόχειρη γκουγκλοστατιστική λέει ότι πολλοί γράφουν ακόμα *_Τυφλίδα_, ενώ η πρωτεύουσα της Γεωργίας πρέπει να γράφεται *Τιφλίδα*. Tbilisi στα αγγλικά.

[...] it was officially known as Tiflis until 1936. [...]
The name Tbilisi derives from the Old Georgian word "Tpili" (თბილი), meaning warm. The name 'Tbili' or 'Tbilisi' ('warm location') was therefore given to the city because of the area's numerous sulphuric hot springs that came out of the ground.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tbilisi​
Αλλά βέβαια δεν το έγραψα αυτό επειδή θέλω να ξεστραβώσω τους ανορθόγραφους, αλλά γιατί:

*Με νικητήριο γκολ του Χαριστέα, όντως... γυρίζουμε στο 2004!*


----------



## Eddie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει επιμέλεια στη Nova; Παλιά υπήρχε, ξέρω, αλλά οι υπότιτλοι στις σειρές του FX, ειδικά σε αυτό το δύσμοιρο Killing που είναι το αγαπημένο μου, είναι αλλού γι' αλλού.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2011)

Η αποθέωση του καταλέξη στο άρθρο του Βήματος της περασμένης Κυριακής με τίτλο _Μιχάλης Μπλέτσας: «Ηταν ο καλύτερος CEO όλων των εποχών»_, όπου το CEO αποδίδεται «κορυφαίος εκτελεστικός αξιωµατούχος». Έλεος! Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος είναι το CEO, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2011)

Αν το συνδυάσεις με τα εξοργιστικά του τύπου "ριζικές αλλαγές που έφερε στην ζωή μας", το άρθρο είναι πιο για τα σκουπίδια κι από το χαρτί που φυσάω την μύτη μου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν το συνδυάσεις με τα εξοργιστικά του τύπου "ριζικές αλλαγές που έφερε στην ζωή μας", το άρθρο είναι πιο για τα σκουπίδια κι από το χαρτί που φυσάω την μύτη μου.


Στο νήμα αυτό κοιτάμε μόνο μεταφραστικά και γλωσσικά ευτράπελα, για τα οποία συνήθως συμφωνούμε όλοι (ακόμα κι εκείνος που πάτησε την πεπονόφλουδα). Αποφεύγουμε, αν μπορούμε, προβλήματα με την πραγματολογική πλευρά κειμένων και οπωσδήποτε τις διαφορετικές απόψεις, πράγμα που θα άνοιγε το σακούλι του θεού των ανέμων.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Ο Αίολος είχεν ασκί, μα έγινε σακούλι.
Μια κοπανιά τους έπιασε και παίζανε κρυφτούλι
αν ήταν ένα ή πολλά, λες κι ήταν το μεδούλι
της φράσης που ελέγαμε· κι ας τη νογούσαν ούλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2011)

Μπορεί να με γέλασαν τα αυτιά μου, και χρειάζομαι επιβεβαίωση. Ο σπουδαίος σαββατοκυριακάτικος δημοσιογράφος του Άλφα είπε ότι στη Μετροπόλιταν Όπερα έπαιξαν την Άννα Μπολένα του "Νιντοτσέτι".


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2011)

Το να βρίσκεις λάθη στο zougla.gr είναι σαν να κλέβεις ξωκλήσι, αλλά σήμερα οι άλλοι είχαν απεργία. Οπότε, μαθαίνω πως ενέσκηψε νέα νόσος, που μας έρχεται από τη Νομανσλάνδη, η άκλιτη Μαλάρια. Ευτυχώς όμως, υπάρχουν ελπίδες για την αντιμετώπιση της Μαλάρια.
Κόντρα στην άλλη, που διαφέρει ένα μόνο γράμμα, και οι θεοί μάταια αγωνίζονται...


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2011)

Σαράντ, άλλες δυο για το _Κέντρο Αντιμετώπισης Παντός Μαλαπροπισμού, Πάσης Νόσου και Πάσης Μαλαρίας_ της Νομανσλάνδης: η *σιλίκωση και η *ασβέστωση (βλ. λ.), πολύ πιο σπάνιες όμως αυτές από την πανταχού παρούσα μαλαρία.
Άκλιτη και ρίχνει τόσους κλινήρεις, φαντάσου να κλινόταν κιόλας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2011)

Α, επομένως ο στίχος "δύσκολες ώρες, κακός ύπνος και μαλάρια" αναφέρεται στον συντάκτη του σταθμού, στην σωματική και ψυχολογική του κατάσταση που έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τη μαλάρια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2011)

Το κοίταξα και αναρωτήθηκα για τα μαθηματικά της παρακάτω διατύπωσης:
Ο εμβολιασμός πραγματοποιήθηκε σε επτά χώρες της Αφρικής και συμμετείχαν δύο ομάδες παιδιών:
Α) νεογέννητα μέχρι 12 εβδομάδων και
Β) βρέφη από 5 έως 17 εβδομάδων.​
Ήταν εύκολο να βρω το αγγλικό και να ηρεμήσω:

The trial was conducted in seven African countries on two groups of children - newborns aged six-12 weeks - and babies aged five-17 months.​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2011)

Εφημερίδα _Πρώτο Θέμα_ 16/10/2011, σελ. 30: omens of a Greek tragedy = οιονεί ελληνική τραγωδία. Και μεταφραστική τραγωδία, παίδες, και μεταφραστική!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2011)

(Όπως καταλάβατε, ξεφυλλίζω το _Πρώτο Θέμα_ της Κυριακής που μας πέρασε...)
Σε δύο τουλάχιστο σημεία γράφει ΚΥΤΤΑΝΕ αντί για ΚΟΙΤΑΝΕ. Είναι δυνατόν;! mg:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2011)

Zazula said:


> (Όπως καταλάβατε, ξεφυλλίζω το _Πρώτο Θέμα_ της Κυριακής που μας πέρασε...)
> Σε δύο τουλάχιστο σημεία γράφει ΚΥΤΤΑΝΕ αντί για ΚΟΙΤΑΝΕ. Είναι δυνατόν;! mg:


Αυτό πριν από 50 χρόνια δεν ήταν λάθος. Μάλλον σου λέει κάτι για την ηλικία του ατόμου που το έγραψε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Εφημερίδα _Πρώτο Θέμα_ 16/10/2011, σελ. 30: omens of a Greek tragedy = οιονεί ελληνική τραγωδία. Και μεταφραστική τραγωδία, παίδες, και μεταφραστική!


Ναι, αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να φανταστείς διάλογο στην αίθουσα των μεταφραστών:
— Τη θεία του! Δεν μας βάζει κι αυτός ο τσιγκούναρος μια συνδρομή στη Ματζέντα. Πώς είναι, ρε Τίμο, το _omens_;
— Οιωνοί.
— Ευχαριστώ, έχει σταματήσει το μυαλό μου.
Γράφει: «οιονεί ελληνική τραγωδία».​
Το γεγονός ότι δεν έγραψε «μιας ελληνικής τραγωδίας» κάτι τέτοιο με κάνει να ψυλλιάζομαι. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν προλαβαίνουν ούτε να τα ξανακοιτάξουν.


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2011)

Σήμερα το πρωί πρωτοακούω στο ραδιόφωνο διαφήμιση της Γιούρομπανκ (μεταφέρω τη φράση όπως τη θυμάμαι): 

«Μπαμπά, μπαμπά, τα λεφτά που περίσσεψαν από τον Τυραννόσαυρο τα έβαλα στον κουμπαρά. Με όσα θα μαζέψω, θα αγοράσω τον Τρικεράτωψ».

Ξέρω, ξέρω τι θα μου πείτε. Να μη με πιάνει το δασκαλίστικο. Να παρατηρούμε με διάθεση περιγραφική και όχι κανονιστική. Αλλά την πρώτη φορά (που το ακούς) πονάει.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 19, 2011)

Earion said:


> ... Αλλά την πρώτη φορά (που το ακούς) πονάει.


 
Και τις επόμενες, φοβάμαι...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2011)

Η συγκεκριμένη διαφήμιση τρέχει εδώ και καιρό. Ο λόγος που δεν τη σχολίασα, και μάλιστα συμφωνώ για το πώς το λέει, είναι επειδή δεν θα την πίστευα με τίποτε αν το παιδάκι και καλά ήξερε τη σωστή μορφή της αιτιατικής. Ίσως απέφευγαν τον σκόπελο βάζοντας λογουχάρη τον βροντόσαυρο ή τον πτεροδάκτυλο (με τον/την αρχαιοπτέρυγα πάλι θα γκρινιάζαμε), αλλά πιθανότατα κατέληξαν «στον τρικεράτωψ» για να γίνει το κείμενο πιο τσαχπίνικο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2011)

Κι εγώ στη σχολή Ζάζουλα. Μόνο την γκρίζα διαφήμιση από τα λαθολόγια να σκεφτούν...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

Κι εγώ συντάσσομαι με τους αποπάνω. Κι αν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε για το λάθος καθεαυτό, είναι καταφανώς ευθύνη αυτών που επέλεξαν να μεταφράσουν _τρικεράτωψ _αντί _τρικεράτοπας_. Μου θυμίζει το πρόβλημα του μονόκερω-μονόκερου.

Επίσης να επισημάνω και ένα σχετικό θέμα. Κοίταξα στο ΛΚΝ, από περιέργεια και μπορεί να μην είδα τρικεράτοπα, είδα όμως βροντόσαυρο και τυραννόσαυρο, όπου διαβάζω:

_τυραννόσαυρος ο [tiranósavros] O20α : (παλαιοντ.) είδος γιγάντιου σαρκοφάγου δεινόσαυρου. [λόγ. < νλατ. tyrannosaur(us) -ος < αρχ. τύραν νο(ς) + σαῦρος `σαύρα΄]

βροντόσαυρος ο [vrondósavros] O20α : (παλαιοντ.) είδος γιγάντιου φυτοφάγου δεινόσαυρου. [λόγ. < νλατ. brontosaur(us) -ος < bronto- = βροντο- + αρχ. σαῦρος `σαύρα΄]_

Αφενός δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί "νεολατινικό" και όχι "αγγλικό", αφετέρου οι περιγραφές είναι λάθος. Δεν μπορείς να βάζεις το ίδιο επίθετο (γιγάντιος) για να περιγράψεις δυο ζώα που το ένα είναι τρεις-πέντε φορές μεγαλύτερο σε μήκος και 10 φορές μεγαλύτερο σε βάρος. Πέραν τούτου, είδος _βροντόσαυρος_ δεν υπάρχει. Εμφανώς, το λημματολόγιο του λεξικού -στην παλαιοντολογία- έχει να ανανεωθεί 2 αιώνες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2011)

Το «νεολατινικό» είναι σωστό. Δεν τα πήραμε από τα αγγλικά, που έτσι κι αλλιώς τρώνε το -_us_, αλλά από τον νεότερο λατινικό όρο. (Από αυτόν έφτιαξαν και οι Άγγλοι τα δικά τους.)

Όσο για τον βροντόσαυρο, enjoy: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6955-Apatosaurus-Απατόσαυρος-(πάει-ο-Βροντόσαυρος-ε-όχι!)


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2011)

Ο βροντόσαυρος πήγε άπατος. Τώρα έχουμε απατόσαυρο και κάμποσους απαυτόσαυρους.
Για τον τρικεράτωπα τα είπε ο Ζαζ και εκεί ο Δρ Μοσέ και ο Νικέλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

Δεν έχει σημασία, γιατί αυτοί οι όροι σχηματίστηκαν στα αγγλικά και από εκεί τους πήραμε κι εμείς και όλη η υφήλιος.

Για τον βροντόσαυρο, θα τα γράψω εκεί.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 19, 2011)

Γιατί τέτοιος οπαδισμός;


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2011)

Γιατί Ρογήρε μου, οι Βρετανοί τα ανακάλυψαν όλα, κι αν όχι αυτοί κάποιο άλλο παρακλάδι της αυτοκρατορίας π.χ οι αμερικανοί. Η υπόλοιπη υφήλιος απλώς ακολουθεί.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν έχει σημασία, γιατί αυτοί οι όροι σχηματίστηκαν στα αγγλικά και από εκεί τους πήραμε κι εμείς και όλη η υφήλιος



Ο Όουεν που έφτιαξε τη λέξη δεινόσαυρος ή μάλλον τη λέξη Dinosauria, την έφτιαξε για να περιγράψει το νέο είδος. Τα είδη τα ονομάζουμε επιστημονικά στα λατινικά. Μόνο που όταν ονομάζεις ένα είδος με λατινικά που δεν τα ήξεραν οι λατίνοι, ε, νεολατινικά είναι. 
Εκτός αν ο Ελληγενής θέλει να διαφωνήσει και με τους αγγλόφωνους λεξικογράφους που το λένε νεολατινικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2011)

SBE said:


> Γιατί Ρογήρε μου, οι Βρετανοί τα ανακάλυψαν όλα, κι αν όχι αυτοί κάποιο άλλο παρακλάδι της αυτοκρατορίας π.χ οι αμερικανοί. Η υπόλοιπη υφήλιος απλώς ακολουθεί.


 
Ακριβώς. Πριν έρθουν οι Άγγλοι, τρώγαμε βελανίδια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 20, 2011)

Μου το επεσήμανε φίλη συνάδελφος συναδέλφισσα (φτου μου, είμαι και στο νήμα των λαθών, της έβαλα μουστάκια της κοπέλας -και είναι και σαν τα κρύα τα νερά :blush:). Στην επιστολή Παπανδρέου, η επικεφαλής του ΔΝΤ, Κριστίν Λαγκάρντ, προσφωνείται "General Director" (!). Σωστά την αποκαλεί, αντίθετα, ο Βενιζέλος, στη δική του επιστολή (Managing Director). Εδώ ο κόσμος χάνεται, θα μου πείτε, κι εμείς ασχολούμαστε με τρίχες...Τεσπα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2011)

Από το BHMA online.

Η Σάφια Καντάφι ζήτησε επίσης τις σωρούς του ίδιου και του γιου του Μοτασίμ για να τους κηδέψει.




Πάλι ο τιτλατζής πρέπει να έκανε το θαύμα, επειδή μέσα στο άρθρο είναι γραμμένο σωστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2011)

Επιτέλους! Η παραγωγικότητα στην Ελλάδα απογειώνεται!


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 23, 2011)

(δεν το' πιασα το τελευταίο του δόκτορα, αλλά διακόπτω για να πω ότι) Στο ίντερνετ υπάρχουν 319 _*εξεσημασμένη_!!!

Επίσης, μπορούν οι υποτιτλιστές να μου λύσουν μια απορία; Στο σημερινό Big Bang Theory στο Star, επί 2-3 λεπτά, έλειπαν από τους υπότιτλους οι πρώτοι 5 χαρακτήρες της δεύτερης σειράς των υπότιτλων. Πώς μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό;

Το επεισόδιο είχε βέβαια και το μαργαριτάρι του: το _for all intents and purposes_ μεταφράστηκε "σε κάθε περίπτωση"


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> (δεν το' πιασα το τελευταίο του δόκτορα, αλλά διακόπτω για να πω ότι)


Άμα θα σου πουν να δουλέψεις 29, 30 και 31 Φλεβάρη, θα το καταλάβεις στα σίγουρα... Η τρόικα έδωσε ήδη εντολές να τυπωθούν καινούργια ημερολόγια για το 2012 με 372 ημέρες.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 23, 2011)

Και πού θα καταλάβουμε τη διαφορά; _No leisure for freelancers_!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> Άμα θα σου πουν να δουλέψεις 29, 30 και 31 Φλεβάρη, θα το καταλάβεις στα σίγουρα... Η τρόικα έδωσε ήδη εντολές να τυπωθούν καινούργια ημερολόγια για το 2012 με 372 ημέρες.


Γιατί, τι πρόβλημα έχει η 29 Φλεβάρη του 12; :devil:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2011)

*marooned: Νεολογισμός, σοβαρά;*

Ερώτηση: Πότε η λέξη marooned βαφτίζεται "αγγλικός νεολογισμός";
Απάντηση: Όταν ένας δημοσιογράφος παίζει τον μεταφραστή χωρίς λεξικό.

Από το Twitter:@Pandemonia 
Marooned in the south of France such is life.​Από το σημερινό περιοδικό BHMADonna:Στις 15 Οκτωβρίου γράφει στο Twitter της:
"*Παντρεμεγκατελειμμένη (ελεύθερη μετάφραση του αγγλικού νεολογισμού marooned) *στη Νότια Γαλλία, έτσι είναι η ζωή".​Όσο για το ποια είναι η Pandemonia, περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Oct 23, 2011)

Γιατί, και η σημασία που δίνει είναι σωστή;


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί, τι πρόβλημα έχει η 29 Φλεβάρη του 12; :devil:



Είναι μια μέρα παραπάνω (το ότι η αμέσως επόμενη είναι και με τον νόμο, δεν αλλάζει την αδήριτη πραγματικότητα.)



Alexandra said:


> Όσο για το ποια είναι η Pandemonia, περισσότερα εδώ.



Έχουμε και βιντεάκι:


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2011)

...
Από τη μεταγλώττιση του _Ράνγκο_:

Perhaps it's time you started to take the long view, begin to appreciate the broad sweep of history.

Ίσως είναι ώρα ν' αρχίσετε κι εσείς να βλέπετε μακριά. Ν' αρχίσετε να εκτιμάτε τη σάρωση της ιστορίας.

Στους υπότιτλους του ντιβιντί, το είχα διορθώσει. Τη μεταγλώττιση δεν μου την έστειλαν όμως, και ο γιος με ρωτούσε χτες το βράδυ τι θα πει "σάρωση της ιστορίας". Τι να του απαντήσω; Σκούπα και φαράσι; Sweepings? Chim, chiminy, chim chim, cherie?  
A scanner darkly.


----------



## Eddie (Oct 26, 2011)

Από το Killing στη Νόβα (σταθερή αξία στις γκάφες). You have to eat something even if you are not hungry. Μετάφραση: ξέρω ότι δεν πεινάτε αλλά να μη φάτε κάτι. Επίσης You are selling him short. Μετάφραση: Τον αφήνεις τώρα που χάνει(!!!). 

Οι σειρές του FX γενικώς πάσχουν φέτος. Και από καταιγίδα υπότιτλων. Που γεννά το ερώτημα είμαστε υπέρ τού να γράφονται στην οθόνη τα πάντα ή κάποια πρέπει να παραλείπονται για να μην πέφτει σεντόνι; Και δε μιλάω να παραλείπονται σημαντικές πληροφορίες αλλά τα "ενδιάμεσα" που δεν προσφέρουν στην πλοκή αλλά μόνο πιάνουν χώρο στην οθόνη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση, πάντως, ότι το FX Channel είναι αυτόνομο πρότζεκτ (νομίζω ότι παίζει και σε άλλες πλατφόρμες, όπως η Κόνεξ, εκτός της Νόβα).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση, πάντως, ότι το FX Channel είναι αυτόνομο πρότζεκτ (νομίζω ότι παίζει και σε άλλες πλατφόρμες, όπως η Κόνεξ, εκτός της Νόβα).


Ναι, μπορεί η Νόβα να μην έχει καμιά σχέση μ' αυτόν τον υποτιτλισμό. Δεν ξέρω πώς λειτουργεί αυτό το θέμα των ξένων καναλιών που προβάλλονται στα συνδρομητικά μπουκέτα. Μάλλον η ξένη εταιρεία βρίσκει μια εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού και αναθέτει το πρότζεκτ, κι αυτή με τη σειρά της προσλαμβάνει μεταφραστές πληρώνοντας ψίχουλα.



Eddie said:


> Οι σειρές του FX γενικώς πάσχουν φέτος. Και από καταιγίδα υπότιτλων. Που γεννά το ερώτημα είμαστε υπέρ τού να γράφονται στην οθόνη τα πάντα ή κάποια πρέπει να παραλείπονται για να μην πέφτει σεντόνι; Και δε μιλάω να παραλείπονται σημαντικές πληροφορίες αλλά τα "ενδιάμεσα" που δεν προσφέρουν στην πλοκή αλλά μόνο πιάνουν χώρο στην οθόνη;


Έχεις δίκιο. Το πόσα γράφονται στην οθόνη και πόσα παραλείπονται χωρίζουν τον υποτιτλισμό σε δύο σχολές. Σ' αυτούς της παλιάς σχολής, που γράφουν ελάχιστα έως ελλιπή, και στη νέα σχολή, που στην Ελλάδα εμφανίστηκε με τις ξένες εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού στα DVD. Η νέα σχολή δείχνει να είναι πιο φιλική προς τα άτομα με προβλήματα ακοής, αλλά προφανώς δεν πρέπει να καταστρατηγείται και ο κανόνας της αναγνωσιμότητας: να μη γράφεις στην οθόνη περισσότερα απ' όσα μπορεί να διαβάσει ο μέσος θεατής στον διατιθέμενο χρόνο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Παρακολουθώ τα ρεζιλίκια μας στη ΝΕΤ, όπου αναβάλλεται η παρέλαση για λόγους ανωτέρας βίας, και ο εκφωνητής, ταραγμένος, λέει ότι η παρέλαση γίνεται για την «απόδοση φόρου και τιμής». Γι’ αυτό μαζεύτηκαν οι αγανακτισμένοι φαίνεται: επειδή και η παρέλαση κατάντησε απόδοση φόρου.

(Λέμε και καμιά σαχλαμάρα, για να αλαφραίνει το κλίμα.)


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2011)

:clap::lol::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Σε υπότιτλο στην ταινία _Σταυροί στο μέτωπο_ (Βουλή Τηλεόραση) η «στρατιωτική ποινική δικονομία» (ή απλώς ΣΠΚ — Στρατιωτικός Ποινικός Κώδικας) συντμήθηκε σε «στρατονομία» — όμως _στρατονομία_ είναι κάτι άλλο: η στρατιωτική αστυνομία.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 30, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Σε υπότιτλο στην ταινία _Σταυροί στο μέτωπο_ (Βουλή Τηλεόραση) η «στρατιωτική ποινική δικονομία» (ή απλώς ΣΠΚ — Στρατιωτικός Ποινικός Κώδικας) συντμήθηκε σε «στρατονομία» — όμως _στρατονομία_ είναι κάτι άλλο: η στρατιωτική αστυνομία.


 
Για την ακρίβεια, ο Στρατιωτικός Ποινικός Κώδικας περιλαμβάνει τόσο τον καθαυτό ποινικό κώδικα των ΕΔ (δηλαδή τις διατάξεις ουσιαστικού δικαίου, βιβλίο πρώτο), όσο και τις διατάξεις της στρατιωτικής ποινικής δικονομίας (βιβλίο δεύτερο).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο δεν υπήρχε θέμα ορολογικής ακρίβειας, διότι και μ' ένα «στρατιωτική δικαιοσύνη» καλυπτόταν η απόδοση — αλλά πάντως σίγουρα όχι με το «στρατονομία».


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 30, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο δεν υπήρχε θέμα ορολογικής ακρίβειας, διότι και μ' ένα «στρατιωτική δικαιοσύνη» καλυπτόταν η απόδοση — αλλά πάντως σίγουρα όχι με το «στρατονομία».


 
Προφανέστατα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 31, 2011)

Αν τυχόν το έχει ήδη ποστάρει κάποιος, να με συγχωρείτε: δεν το εντόπισα.

Προχτές είδα την τελευταία ταινία του Γούντυ Άλλεν, "Midnight in Paris". Από επαγγελματική διαστροφή παρακολουθούσα τους υπότιτλους, οι οποίοι γενικά ήταν πολύ ικανοποιητικοί. Και στο δεύτερο μέρος πέφτει ξαφνικά το ολίσθημα: το Boston Tea Party γίνεται "Κόμμα Τσαγιού της Βοστόνης". 

Ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος τον λίθον: σίγουρα μου έχουν ξεφύγει και εμένα κατά καιρούς διάφορα (και μακάρι να μου τα επισημάνει όποιος τα δει). Συμβαίνει σε όλους, ακόμη και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. 

Μα δεν αναρωτήθηκε αυτός ο καλός άνθρωπος τι στην ευχή μπορεί να είναι ένα "Κόμμα Τσαγιού";


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2011)

Είσαι σίγουρη ότι είπε στα αγγλικά Boston Tea Party; Είδα την ταινία σε "ανεπίσημη" προβολή, και έχω την εντύπωση ότι είπε Tea Party, μιλώντας για τους υπερσυντηρητικούς της σημερινής αμερικανικής πραγματικότητας. Νομίζω ότι επιβεβαιώνομαι και από αυτό εδώ: http://kylesmithonline.com/?p=8043
Δηλαδή, o Γούντι Άλεν αναφέρθηκε στο Tea Party Movement, που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τη Βοστόνη, και είναι άστοχο φυσικά να το μεταφράζουμε "Κόμμα Τσαγιού της Βοστόνης".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 31, 2011)

Όχι, δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τι ακριβώς είπε. 
Το μόνο για το οποίο είμαι σίγουρη είναι οι λέξεις "Κόμμα Τσαγιού". Πολύ πιθανό να έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Λέει κάπου για Tea Party Republicans, πουθενά για Βοστώνη.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2011)

Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, η λέξη Tea Party δεν σημαίνει Κόμμα Τσαγιού. Το party εδώ είναι πάρτι, όχι κόμμα.
Και οι ακροδεξιοί του Tea Party δεν έχουν φτιάξει ακόμα κόμμα, το ονομάζουν movement.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Ξεσηκώνω μια σημείωση που είδα στα σχόλια για τη μετάφραση του μυθιστορήματος _Germinie Lacerteux_ των αδελφών Γκονκούρ. Η παρουσίαση ανήκει στον Στάντη Αποστολίδη (Βιβλιοθήκη Ελευθεροτυπίας, 28/10/2011).

Στέκομαι στο παρακάτω (τα έντονα, δικά μου):

Κι όλ' αυτά τα μικροπταίσματα θα περνούσαν απαρατήρητα μες σ' ένα ανάγνωσμα 300 σελίδων, αν δεν έρχονταν να το μαγαρίσουν αθεράπευτα δύο ακατανόητες... «ταπετσέρισσες»! Στη σ. 166 η Ζερμινί περιπλανιέται με τον αγαπητικό της, νύχτα, σε κάποιο σκοτεινό καλντερίμι. «Πού και πού περνούσε μπροστά απ' τα μάτια τους κάτι σαν λάμψη: ήταν κάποια ταπετσέρισσα, που το φανάρι της έπεφτε πάνω σε σφαχτά και σε κομμάτια κρέας ριγμένα στα καπούλια ενός άσπρου αλόγου»... Αναρωτιέται κανείς πόσες «ταπετσέρισσες» βρέθηκαν άραγε στο δρόμο τους, και τι διάολο «φανάρια» είχαν, και πώς φώτιζαν τα φανάρια τους «σφαχτά»; Υπερρεαλισμός του 1865; Και δεν θα ξυπνούσε κανείς αν δεν συναντούσε και 60 σελίδες παραπέρα, μέσα στο δάσος της Βενσέν, ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, «ταπετσέρισσες» πάλι, να κάνουν τόση «φασαρία που αλάφιαζε τα πουλιά»!.. Μα πανταχού παρούσες ήταν πια; Και στο ύπαιθρο κάρφωναν ταπετσαρίες; Και δεν υπήρχαν άντρες στο επάγγελμα, μόνο γυναίκες; Αυτά κι άλλα παρόμοια γυρίζουν στο μυαλό, δίχως απάντηση, όταν δεν ξυπνάει η κοινή λογική στο διάβασμα ενός κειμένου! *Αν η εμπειρία της ενασχόλησης με ξενόγλωσσα κείμενα δεν έχει διδάξει τον μεταφραστή πως οι πιο επικίνδυνες παγίδες κρύβονται στις απόλυτες «βεβαιότητές» μας για τις «αυτονοήτως» γνωστές λέξεις, παρά σε μιαν άγνωστη εντελώς...* Και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, το Λεξικό μάς έδειξε πως tapissière δεν είναι μόνο το θηλυκό του tapissier (=ταπετσιέρη) αλλά και η «ανοιχτή άμαξα», το «κάρο»!.. Το κάρο του πλανόδιου χασάπη στην πρώτη περίπτωση, που το φανάρι του φωτίζει φυσικότατα την πραμάτεια με τα κρέατα, τ' αμάξια τ' ανοιχτά, που 'τρεχαν στους χωματόδρομους του δάσους, ξιπάζοντας τα πουλιά, στη δεύτερη... Είναι τάχα το μόνο παρόμοιο σφάλμα ή παραμονεύουν κάπου κι άλλες «ταπετσέρισσες» και διαβάζουμε κείμενο άλλο από κείνο που έγραψαν οι Γκονκούρ; Και πώς διασφαλίζεται η αξιοπιστία του πλέον;... ​
Το μυθιστόρημα, του 1889, υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο και στο γαλλικό πρωτότυπο και σε αγγλική μετάφραση:

Γαλλικό πρωτότυπο: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/17285/17285-8.txt
Αγγλική μετάφραση: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/27711/27711-h/27711-h.htm

Εύκολα εντοπίζουμε τις γαλλικές tapissières:
Point de chant dans les branches, point d'insecte sur le sol battu; le bruit des *tapissières* étourdissait l'oiseau; l'orgue faisait taire le silence et le frisson du bois; la rue passait et chantait dans le paysage.

Par moments, il leur passait comme un flamboiement devant les yeux: c'était une *tapissière* dont la lanterne donnait sur des bestiaux éventrés et des carrés de viande saignante jetés sur la croupe d'un cheval blanc: ce feu sur ces chairs, dans l'obscurité, ruisselait en incendie de pourpre, en fournaise de sang.​
Τα αγγλικά τους:
No birds sang in the trees, no insects hummed about the dusty ground; the noise of the *spring-carts* stunned the birds; the hand-organ put the rustling of the trees to silence; the denizens of the street strolled about through the paths, singing. 

From time to time a vivid flash passed before their eyes: it was the lantern of a *butcher's cart* that shone upon slaughtered cattle and huge pieces of bleeding meat thrown upon the back of a white horse; the light upon the flesh, amid the darkness, resembled a purple conflagration, a furnace of blood.​
Στο Littré:

3. Tapissière, voiture légère ouverte de tous côtés qui sert principalement au transport des meubles ; on l'emploie aussi pour les déménagements, pour le transport de certaines marchandises ; elle s'emploie aussi pour les promenades populaires dans les environs de Paris.​
Η σημασία δεν υπάρχει στα σύγχρονα λεξικά, π.χ. Robert. Στα γαλλοελληνικά την έχει πάντως ο Ηπίτης («άμαξα ανοιχτή πανταχόθεν»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2011)

Όταν εγώ προσπαθώ να έχω εκτός από το πρωτότυπο και (αν υπάρχει ήδη) κάποια μετάφραση στη δεύτερη καλή μου ξένη γλώσσα, με κοιτάζουν με γουρλωμένα μάτια και με θεωρούν υπερβολικό...


----------



## sarant (Oct 31, 2011)

Το είχα προσέξει και έλεγα να το σχολιάσω, αλλά ευτυχώς με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ και το έκανε πληρέστατα. Και πάλι "δαίμων του μεταφραστείου" γιατί το λάθος είναι ανεξήγητο από καλή μεταφράστρια. Θέλω να πω, δεν έχει γεμίσει το βιβλίο με ταπετσιέρισσες, οπότε θα ήταν ευεξήγητο το λάθος...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 1, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, o Γούντι Άλεν αναφέρθηκε στο Tea Party Movement, που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τη Βοστόνη





nickel said:


> Λέει κάπου για Tea Party Republicans, πουθενά για Βοστώνη.


Πράγματι, έτσι είναι. Το σκεφτόμουν μετά, προσπαθούσα να φέρω στη μνήμη μου την εικόνα του υπότιτλου καθώς και το διάλογο, και συνειδητοποίησα ότι το διάλογο δεν τον θυμόμουν πλέον καθόλου, και από τον υπότιτλο η εικόνα που είχα ήταν οι λέξεις "Κόμματος του Τσαγιού" στο τέλος της δεύτερης σειράς. Επειδή γνώριζα το Boston Tea Party (αλλά δεν είχα ακουστά το Tea Party movement) κράτησα τις λέξεις αυτές στη μνήμη και τις συνέδεσα με τη λέξη "Βοστώνη", ενώ στην πραγματικότητα μάλλον θα έγραφε κάτι σαν "το κίνημα του Κόμματος του Τσαγιού" (ή κάτι παρόμοιο). Αυτό ήταν το δικό μου ολίσθημα, που ήρθε να κάνει παρέα σε εκείνο του υποτιτλιστή.


nickel said:


> *Αν η εμπειρία της ενασχόλησης με ξενόγλωσσα κείμενα δεν έχει διδάξει τον μεταφραστή πως οι πιο επικίνδυνες παγίδες κρύβονται στις απόλυτες «βεβαιότητές» μας για τις «αυτονοήτως» γνωστές λέξεις, παρά σε μιαν άγνωστη εντελώς...*


Πόσο αληθινό είναι αυτό, πόσο συχνά το παρατηρώ, πόσο συχνά το επαναλαμβάνω στον εαυτό μου και σε άλλους, και πόσο εύκολα την πατάω τελικά...


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 1, 2011)

Από τις δηλώσεις της Lucinda Creighton:

_And this grenade is thrown in just a few short days later. *Legitimately* there is going to be a lot of annoyance about it.

...και αυτή η χειροβομβίδα έπεσε μόλις λίγες ημέρες αργότερα. *Είναι θεμιτό ότι* θα υπάρξει μεγάλη ενόχληση σχετικά με αυτήν._


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2011)

Αν έχουν διώξει τους διορθωτές από τις εφημερίδες, στους ιστότοπους δεν τους προσέλαβαν ποτέ. Και καταντά δοκιμασία, άμα σε ενοχλούν τα σόλοικα, να διαβάζεις προχειρογραμμένα ελληνικά. Στο Protagon.gr, που διαβάζω συχνά, κάποιες καλές πένες θέλουν επειγόντως και καλό ηλεκτρονικό ορθογραφικό διορθωτή (τουλάχιστον). [Και εγώ ονειρεύομαι τη δημιουργία ηλεκτρονικού διορθωτή που θα κάνει και μια ελάχιστη συντακτική ανάλυση για να ξεχωρίζει το _πώς_ από το _πως_.]

Από τα ωραιότερα της ημέρας. Του Σταύρου Θεοδωράκη:

Γιατί δηλαδή μπορούν οι πράσινοι (και αύριο οι γαλάζιοι) τεχνοκράτες και δεν μπορεί ο Κήτσος, ο Μένιος και η Κατίγκο; Το θέτω εκχυδαϊστεί για να σας ερεθίσω.

Λοιπόν:
*χυδαϊστί* _επίρρημα_ σε χυδαία γλώσσα: _...ο υπέρβαρος (χυδαϊστί σαπιοκοιλιάς)..._

*εκχυδαΐζω -ομαι* 1. μεταβάλλω κτ. από ευγενές ή σεμνό σε χυδαίο, ευτελές κτλ.: _Τα σκάνδαλα και οι παρανομίες εκχυδαΐζουν το δημόσιο βίο μιας χώρας._ | (παθ.): _Εκχυδαϊσμένη γλώσσα._ 2. (παθ., για πρόσ.) γίνομαι χυδαίος, αποκτώ τρόπους χυδαίους: _Έχει πια εκχυδαϊστεί τελείως._ (ΛΚΝ)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2011)

Εντωμεταξύ, η Κατίγκο δεν γράφεται κανονικά Κατίγκω, όπως Βασίλω, Μαγδάλω, κ.ο.κ.;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2011)

Και ο Κίτσος με ιώτα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2011)

Αυτά τα λαθάκια πέφτουν σαν βροχή, δεν αποτελούν έκπληξη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2011)

...
He played in the Ebony Rockers, a roots revival group.

Έπαιζε στους Ebony Rockers, ένα συγκρότημα αναγέννησης ριζών. :woot:

Ναι, κι εγώ τώρα αναγέννηση ριζών θέλω, γιατί καράφλιασα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2011)

Σήμερα στην ΕΤ3, στην εκπομπή Θερμές πόλεις (Υποφερτό, LA : επιβιώνοντας στην κλιματική αλλαγή) αναφέρει η μεταγλώττιση ότι η έκταση του λιμανιού τού Λος Άντζελες είναι 69 χιλιόμετρα. Καταρχάς η έκταση δεν μετριέται σε χιλιόμετρα, οπότε το καμπανάκι αμέσως μου χτύπησε. Όταν το έψαξα διαπίστωσα ότι η έκταση του συγκεκριμένου λιμανιού είναι περίπου 30 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα. Εκείνο που είναι 69 χιλιόμετρα είναι το συνολικό μήκος των προκυμαιών του.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2011)

Από την ομιλία του Γ. Παπανδρέου στην ολομέλεια της Βουλής (όχι ακριβώς «έπεα πτερόεντα») [Εντάξει, «ευάλωτη» ήθελαν να πουν, τρεις ομιλίες έπρεπε να γράψουν σήμερα...]

«Η παραίτηση της κυβέρνησης θα άφηνε τη χώρα αίολη. Εγώ καλώ και τώρα τον κ. Σαμαρά να επιστρέψει στη συζήτηση και να πει ότι έχει να πει. Χαιρετίζουμε τη νέα αυτή περίοδο πολιτικής συνεργασίας. Γι' αυτό και ζητώ ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης» είπε ο κ. Παπανδρέου.
Βήμα 3/11/2011








Προσθήκη 12:03 14/11/11: Διορθώθηκε στο κείμενο που παρέθεσα το «αίολη» σε «έωλη» και το «ότι» σε «ό,τι». Ο τίτλος εξακολουθεί να είναι όπως στο ενσταντανέ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2011)

Για το έωλος/αίολος, το εξαιρετικό νήμα-λήμμα του Νικέλ εδώ.
Γιατί, τώρα δεν είναι έωλη (με την τέταρτη σημασία του Δημητράκου, της μέθης της προτεραίας), από τη χτεσινή κατραπακιά;

Σ' εκείνο το "ότι έχει να πει", χάθηκε ένα κόμμα, βρε παιδιά; "Ό,τι έχει να πει" δε θα 'πρεπε να είναι;
Αλλά τι λέω, περιμένω κόμματα τη σήμερον.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> [Εντάξει, «ευάλωτη» ήθελαν να πουν, τρεις ομιλίες έπρεπε να γράψουν σήμερα...]



Άμα μιλάς τη γλώσσα χωρίς μανταμσουσουδισμούς όσους λόγους και να γράψεις σε μια μέρα δεν κάνεις λάθη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2011)

Ο σουσουδισμός και άλλα πολλά...

Από τίτλο άρθρου στο protagon.gr βλέπω ότι είναι διαδεδομένη η *_κυβίσθηση_. Η τούμπα από τα αρχαία χρόνια είναι *κυβίστηση* (ίσως να είναι δύσκολο να το πιστέψετε, αλλά το -_στ_- υπήρχε και στους αρχαίους!). Έτσι είναι η λέξη και στο κείμενο, οπότε δεν φταίει ο τιτλατζής. Έχουμε όμως και το φαινόμενο του εικονογράφου (ή πώς λέγεται αυτός που προσθέτει την εικονογράφηση στα άρθρα;). Που αποφάσισε ότι η *_κυβίσθηση_, αφού κάποια σχέση θα έχει με τους κύβους, είναι... η ζαριά.





Φαντασθικό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2011)

Με φυσική κατάληξη την *κυβίσθηση-*ανακυβίσθηση...


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...](ίσως να είναι δύσκολο να το πιστέψετε, αλλά το -_στ_- υπήρχε και στους αρχαίους!). [...]Φαντασθικό!



Για την οποία κυβίστηση, την ανακυβίστηση και την κωλοτούμπα, πάμε εδώ.

Μα σας παρακαλώ, πού *σθηρίζετε την άποψίν σας; :twit:
Εγώ *τουλάχισθον δεν το *πισθεύω ότι οι ΑΗΠ χρησιμοποιούσαν *σθον λόγο τους το ποταπόν -στ- (και το -χτ- κ.ά.)!
Αυτά τα πράματα τα εισήγαγαν οι *αδοτίκισθοι για να μας κάνουν να *σιχθιρίζουμε για την *κατάνθια της γλώσσας. *Χθικιό.

Edit: *Δόχθωρ, *συμπίφθουμε πάλι· συνεχίσθε, παρακαλώ. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2011)

Η μετάφραση του Hell's Kitchen με τον Γκόρντον Ράμζι στο Μακεδονία TV είναι επιεικώς για γέλια. Από τα λίγα δευτερόλεπτα που είδα, γιατί μετά άλλαξα κανάλι:
rib eye steak = καθαρή μπριζόλα
shallots = εσκαλώνια​

Με ειλικρινή διάθεση να βοηθήσω κάποιον επίδοξο μεταφραστή να βελτιωθεί, θα ρωτήσω: 
Πότε πήγες σε εστιατόριο και έγραφε "καθαρή μπριζόλα" και "εσκαλώνια" στον κατάλογο; Πότε είδες προϊόντα με τέτοια ονόματα στον χασάπη, στον μανάβη ή στο σουπερμάρκετ; (Για να προλάβω έρευνες στο Γκουγκλ, υπάρχει μία (1) αναφορά σε καθαρή μπριζόλα σε ένα φόρουμ που συζητάνε διάφοροι γονείς για τη σωστή διατροφή, και προφανώς κάποιος το αναφέρει εννοώντας μπριζόλα καθαρισμένη από τα λίπη.)

Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί εδώ, τα shallots είναι τα μικρά κρεμμυδάκια, αυτά που εμείς τα λέμε "του στιφάδου", με φωτογραφία κιόλας στη Wikipedia,




και για το rib-eye steak, ένα γκούγκλισμα ελληνικών ιστοσελίδων σε βγάζει πολύ εύκολα στη "σπαλομπριζόλα", ούτε καθαρή ούτε βρώμικη. 

Να μην ξεχάσουμε και την πραγματική εσκαλόνια:




[h=1]ΕΣΚΑΛΟΝΙΑ ΦΥΤΟ - ΕΣΚΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ - ESCALLONIA RUBRA - ΘΑΜΝΟΣ ΑΝΘΟΦΟΡΟΣ[/h]


----------



## Elsa (Nov 5, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με φυσική κατάληξη την *κυβίσθηση-*ανακυβίσθηση...



Περιέργως, ο δάσκαλός μου στο Δημοτικό (εκείνα τα παλιά χρόνια ) όταν κάναμε γυμναστική, έτσι μας την έλεγε! Και φαινόταν να ξέρει... Πωπώ, τι άλλο έχω μάθει λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2011)

> shallots = εσκαλώνια



Αναρωτιέμαι πού το βρήκε αυτό.

*ἀσκαλώνιον*, το (AM)· (μσν.) μέτρο για κρασί· || (αρχ.) είδος κρεμυδιού της Συρίας («ἀσκαλώνιον κρόμυον»).
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Ουδ. του επιθ. Ασκαλώνιος «αυτός που προέρχεται από την Ασκάλωνα (πρβλ. Ασκάλων). Μέσω του λατ. _ascalonia (caepa) *scalōnia_ «το κρεμύδι ασκαλώνιο» (< θηλ. του επιθ. _Ασκαλώνιος_) προήλθαν τα παρεμφερούς σημασίας γαλλ. _echalote_ (> νέο άνω γερμ. _Schalotte_) και το αγγλ. _scallion_]. (ΠαπΛεξ)

*shallot* 
1664, from Fr. _échalote_, from M.Fr. _eschalotte_, from O.Fr. _eschaloigne_, from V.L. *_escalonia_ (see _scallion_).

*scallion*
c.1300, from Anglo-Fr. _escalone_, O.N.Fr. _escalogne_, or O.Fr. _eschaloigne_, all from V.L. *_escalonia_, from L. _(cæpa) Ascalonia_ "(onion) from Ascalon," seaport in southwestern Levant (modern Ashkelon). Cognate with _shallot_.
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=shallot&searchmode=none


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2011)

Ξέρω ότι η Ματζέντα γράφει "κρόμμυον το ασκαλώνιον", αλλά όταν ανοίγουμε ένα λεξικό, καλό θα είναι να μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε και τη σωστή απόδοση από αυτά που διαβάζουμε, όχι εκείνη που θα κάνει τον τηλεθεατή να πεταχτεί απ' την καρέκλα του ή να κλείσει την τηλεόραση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2011)

Ας σβήσουμε τις παραινέσεις των εταίρων για συναίνεση και την απέχθειά τους για τις πρόωρες εκλογές, οι οποίες θα έχουν τις ίδιες επιπτώσεις στις αγορές όσο και το *τεθνεών δημοψήφισμα.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=9989

Το _*τεθνεός*_, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Αν και το _θνησιγενές_ θα του ταίριαζε περισσότερο.


----------



## cougr (Nov 5, 2011)

Το τεθνεός ή το τεθνε_ώ_ς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2011)

Ο τεθνεώς, η τεθνεούώσα, το τεθνεός


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2011)

Στο σχολειό μαθαίναμε _το λελυκός_. Αλλά τα αρχαία έχουν και εξαιρέσεις. _Τεθνεών_ δεν έχουν.


----------



## sarant (Nov 6, 2011)

'Εγραψα κι εγώ για το τεθνε... 
Δόκτορα, διόρθωσέ το, μη σε δει ο Πάσχος και γράψει αύριο για την *τεθνεούσα πολιτική τάξη ή κάτι ανάλογο, τεθνεώσα ήταν το σωστό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2011)

sarant said:


> Δόκτορα, διόρθωσέ το, μη σε δει ο Πάσχος και γράψει αύριο για την *τεθνεούσα πολιτική τάξη ή κάτι ανάλογο, τεθνεώσα ήταν το σωστό.


 Εμ, όταν γκουγκλίζεις βιαστικά αντί να ανοίξεις τη γραμματική ή κανά Δημητράκο για να ανανεώσεις τα ράκη των σχολικών αναμνήσεών σου...:blush:


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2011)

Από το χτεσινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

• Numeracy rules. Fred A Roth reports that a headline on Fox News on 27 October read “FOX NEWS POLL: *More than three thirds of Americans are dissatisfied with the way the U.S. is heading*.” It has since been changed. So has the one that Roy Zukerman spotted on the website of the Los Angeles Times the same day: in an article about measuring the size of the planetoid Eris when it passed in front of a star, it stated that “*Just three telescopes, both in Chile*, managed to catch the event.”

Δεν τα έλεγε μόνο ο Τιραμόλα μας· συμβαίνουν και σε καλές οικογένειες.
Για την Έριδα, εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2011)

Στη Γκάρντιαν είχε αυτή τη φοβερή φωτογραφία και πολλές παρόμοιες, και δυστυχώς είδα κι εγώ στο σουπερμάρκετ ταμπελίτσα που έλεγε το ένα 99, τα τρία τρεις.


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, next time you'd better shop online, and with hotter shoes. ;) 

Πάλι από τον χτεσινό Κουίνιον:

• Seen by Ian Harrison on an advertising sign placed by a well-known local supermarket in Johannesburg: “Whole chicken pieces.” How would one tell?

• “The ads down the side of Gmail,” wrote Sarah Borowski, “are quite often a source of amusement, such as this one, obviously aimed at Jake the Peg: ‘Get 3 For The Price Of 2 When You Shop Online With Hotter Shoes!’”


----------



## sarant (Nov 7, 2011)

Προσφέρεται και για λογοπαίγνια, αλλά δεν μου ήρθε κανένα καλό:

Θεωρείται βέβαιο πως κανείς προς το παρόν δεν θα ανακαινίσει θέμα επανεκλογής ηγεσίας.
http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/article/185478/allazoun-oi-isorropies-sto-esoteriko-tou-pasok/


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2011)

_...αδικείται κατάφορα..._

Χιλιάδες τα ευρήματα. Λίγες δεκάδες και στις εφημερίδες. Ποιος ξέρει ποια _φορά_ επηρεάζει.

*κατάφωρος -η, -ο* 1. καταφανής, ολοφάνερος, εξόφθαλμος («κατάφωρη αδικία»)· 2. αυτός που φωράται, που ανακαλύπτεται «επ' αυτοφώρω» να κάνει κάτι. Επίρρ. *κατάφωρα* ολοφάνερα, καταφανώς.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < κατ(α)-* + -φωρος (< φώρ, -ός «κλέφτης»), πρβλ. αυτό-φωρος, περί-φωρος]. (ΠαπΛεξ)

*κατάφωρος -η -ο* : για αξιόποινη ή κατακριτέα πράξη που είναι ολοφάνερη, για την οποία δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει αμφιβολία: _Έγινε κατάφωρη αδικία. H παραβίαση του συντάγματος είναι κατάφωρη. κατάφωρος εκβιασμός. Κατάφωρο ψέμα._ *κατάφωρα* EΠIPP: _O νόμος παραβιάστηκε κατάφωρα_. [λόγ. < ελνστ. κατάφωρος] (ΛΚΝ)


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2011)

Παίρνουν φόρα, φόρα κατηφόρα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2011)

Πριν από λίγο, στο ΣΚΑΪ (εκπομπή με γκαφοβίντεο): Στην οθόνη δύο βιβλιοθηκάριες, το σχόλιο για το πάθημά τους:

That's dancing with the *Dewey decimal* system (παρουσίαση του βιβλιοθηκονομικού συστήματος Ντούι εδώ, στη Λεξιλογία).

Απόδοση: Χορεύοντας με το δυαδικό (!) σύστημα.

Ο μεταφραστής ή άκουσε λάθος ή του το έδωσαν γραμμένο *duodecimal* (είναι κλασικό πρόβλημα, όπως παρατηρεί και το λήμμα της wiki) αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι δεν γνώριζε προφανώς ότι αυτό είναι το *δωδεκαδικό σύστημα*. Το δυαδικό είναι, βέβαια, binary...


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

*Σαμαράς: Θα γίνουν εκλογές άμεσα.*
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4671984

Ορίστε που θέλατε και άμεση δημοκρατία.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Σαμαράς: Θα γίνουν εκλογές άμεσα.*


_Θέλω να γίνω πρωθυπουργός, σας λέω!_


----------



## sarant (Nov 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Σαμαράς: Θα γίνουν εκλογές άμεσα.*
> http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4671984
> 
> Ορίστε που θέλατε και άμεση δημοκρατία.



Κατά Ιορδανίδου αυτό είναι σωστό (= σε κοντινό χρονικό διάστημα), και πρόσεξε ότι ακούγεται (σε μένα, βέβαια) καλύτερα από το "θα γίνουν εκλογές αμέσως".

Αλλά μήπως είναι και γενικά σωστό; Άμεσα εννοώντας όχι με άμεσο τρόπο αλλά χωρίς να μεσολαβεί κάποια άλλη προϋπόθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2011)

sarant said:


> Αλλά μήπως είναι και γενικά σωστό; Άμεσα εννοώντας όχι με άμεσο τρόπο αλλά χωρίς να μεσολαβεί κάποια άλλη προϋπόθεση.


Κάποια (πολλά, για την ακρίβεια) _*άμεσα *_κάλλιστα αποκωδικοποιούνται έτσι ακριβώς: δηλ. "χωρίς να χρειαστεί να μεσολαβήσει κάτι άλλο".


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

Είπαμε ότι η ταφόπετρα στη διάκριση μπήκε με την ανακοίνωση της προεδρίας. Δύσκολα θα πούμε ότι το _άμεσα_ είναι λάθος σε πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου παλιά θα ήταν απαράδεκτο, αλλά και δύσκολα θα καταλαβαίνουμε τι ακριβώς εννοούσε αυτός που το είπε. Τι εννοούσε ο Σαμαράς, έχετε καταλάβει; Μήπως βολεύουν πια οι λέξεις που δεν σημαίνουν τίποτα και σημαίνουν τα πάντα;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2011)

Ακόμα γελάω... Δεν είχα ξαναδεί τέτοια απόδοση του "standing ovation". Από το in.gr. 
Νωρίτερα αυτή τη χρονιά, ο Μπίλι Κρίσταλ *καταχειροκροτήθηκε όρθιος* σε μία παρουσίαση που έκανε για τις οσκαρικές αναμνήσεις του Μπομπ Χόουπ. 
​


----------



## Themis (Nov 11, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> απόδοση του "standing ovation" *[...] **καταχειροκροτήθηκε όρθιος*


Φοβάμαι μήπως γίνεσαι άδικη, Αλεξάνδρα. Έχεις αποδείξεις ότι ήταν καθιστός όταν καταχειροκροτήθηκε;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2011)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Μπορεί να έκανε την παρουσίασή του καθιστός, για να μην κουράζεται πολύ, και τους έκανε τη χάρη να σηκωθεί όταν τον χειροκροτούσαν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Δεν πρόλαβα. Άργησα 6 λεπτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2011)

Βάλτε και καμιά φατσούλα  :curse:, καμιά λαδομπογιά, κανένα ντουκόχρωμα, κάτι. Μπορεί κανείς βιαστικός περαστικός :inno: να σας πιστέψει... :twit:


----------



## Themis (Nov 11, 2011)

Δόκτορα, φοβάμαι ότι η απόδοση που ψάρεψε η Αλεξάνδρα, σε συνδυασμό με την αργοπορημένη προσέλευση του Νίκελ, κλόνισαν την πίστη σου στην ανθρωπότητα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βάλτε και καμιά φατσούλα  :curse:, καμιά λαδομπογιά, κανένα ντουκόχρωμα, κάτι. Μπορεί κανείς βιαστικός περαστικός :inno: να σας πιστέψει... :twit:


Έχω μια πιο επαναστατική πρόταση. Αντί να βάζουμε μια αστεία φατσούλα ζωγραφιστή, να κοτσάρουμε τη δική μας αστεία φάτσα. Π.χ. θα τραβήξουμε από ένα ενσταντανέ της αφεντομουτσουνάρας μας με τη γλώσσα έξω, με τα μάτια γουρλωμένα, ξεκαρδισμένοι στα γέλια και τα λοιπά, και όταν χρειάζεται θα κοτσάρουμε την ανάλογη φάτσα.


----------



## Earion (Nov 11, 2011)

*Πλήρης απελευθέρωση της πετρελαιοκίνησης άμεσα*
Καθημερινή (11.11.2011)

Να το πάρουμε απόφαση δηλαδή ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

Earion said:


> Να το πάρουμε απόφαση δηλαδή ;


Εγώ, πάντως, εκτός από την κλονισμένη πίστη μου στην ανθρωπότητα και στα ραντεβού μου με την ιστορία (11:11 της 11/11/11 — άντε τώρα να περιμένω την 22:22 της 22/22/22), έχω χάσει και την πίστη μου στη διατήρηση αυτής της διάκρισης.


ΥΓ. Χρειάζεται φατσούλα;


----------



## sarant (Nov 11, 2011)

Τώρα στον Σκάι, Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη:

Η νέα κυβέρνηση πρέπει να στηριχθεί από όλα τα στελέχη των δύο κομμάτων· υπάρχουν πολλοί βουλευτές και των δύο κομμάτων που *ταλανίζονται*.

Όλοι ταλανίζονται, αλλά αυτοί ταλαντεύονται!


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

Themis said:


> Φοβάμαι μήπως γίνεσαι άδικη, Αλεξάνδρα. Έχεις αποδείξεις ότι ήταν καθιστός όταν καταχειροκροτήθηκε;



Well, show me an upright hen laying an egg, and I'll show you a standing ovation. :twit: 

Συμβαίνει και σε καλύτερες οικογένειες όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> ΥΓ. Χρειάζεται φατσούλα;


Δεν πειράζει, έβαλες το παραπανίσιο διπλό...


----------



## pshleas (Nov 13, 2011)

*air conditioning manual*

Do not connect the ground wire to gas or water pipes, lightning rod or telephone ground wire.

Μη συνδέετε το καλώδιο γείωσης σε σωλήνες νερού ή αερίου ράβδου φωτοευαίσθητου φωτός ή τηλεφωνικού υπόγειου καλωδίου.

:clap::up::woot:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2011)

Μάλιστα. Οι τεχνικές μεταφράσεις σε όλο τους το μεγαλείο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

From the city I come and cinnamon on top.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2011)

Προσέξατε το "φωτοευαίσθητο φως";


----------



## pshleas (Nov 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> From the city I come and cinnamon on top.



Shit high and have a bird's eye-view


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2011)

pshleas said:


> Do not connect the ground wire to gas or water pipes, lightning rod or telephone ground wire.
> Μη συνδέετε το καλώδιο γείωσης σε σωλήνες νερού ή αερίου ράβδου φωτοευαίσθητου φωτός ή τηλεφωνικού υπόγειου καλωδίου.


Ψηλέα, θα σ' το κλέψω μου φαίνεται! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2011)

Κάθε stand-up performer που σέβεται τον εαυτό του κλέβει από παντού ιδέες.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2011)

Εγώ σας φέρνω ΣΚΑΪ σήμερα. :) Από την εκπομπή Αερομαχίες που έγραψαν ιστορία: «Άκουσα ότι [ο Χ] δεχόταν επίθεση στο ράδιο.» Στον ασύρματο το άκουσε ο άνθρωπος, στον ασύρματο! Σιγά μην έπαιρνε και για αφιερώσεις... Στη δε εκπομπή Ταξίδι στο κέντρο της Γης, η _Ιάβα _έγινε «Τζάβα».


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2011)

Φαίνεται πως κάποιος ξέθαψε τα άπλυτα του πιλότου και βγήκε _στον αέρα_, στο ραδιόφωνο να του τα πει ένα χεράκι. :twit:

Μα και βέβαια Τζάβα, δίπλα στην Τζίβα είναι, στην Idiotonesia (from the Latin _idiota_, country of the not necessarily idiot; but land of the free ignorant and home of the uneducated brave). Ορίστε και η σημαία της:



Λες να ξέρουν και πού είναι η χώρα του Τζάμπα; Όχι του Χατ του λήσταρχου· από τέτοιους χόρτασα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

Εγώ σας φέρνω Καθημερινή σήμερα. Σιγά το νέο. Ίσως πρέπει να φτιάξω νήμα με τίτλο «Τα καθημερινά της Καθημερινής» — ας έχει χάρη που είναι η αγαπημένη μου εφημερίδα. Αυτά που μάζεψα όμως μου τα είπαν άλλοι γιατί αυτές τις μέρες προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω τίτλους μόνο…

Ήταν ένας δήμαρχος της Ρώμης, ο Falcidius, που θέσπισε νόμο ο οποίος πήρε το όνομά του, _lex Falcidia, Falcidian law, Φαλκίδιος νόμος_. Ο νόμος αυτός του βυζαντινορρωμαϊκού δικαίου όριζε ότι κανένας Ρωμαίος δεν μπορούσε να στερήσει από τους νόμιμους κληρονόμους του πάνω από τα τρία τέταρτα της κληρονομιάς. Το ένα τέταρτο (το *φαλκίδιο τέταρτο*, *Falcidian portion*) έπρεπε να μείνει στη διάθεση των νόμιμων κληρονόμων. Υστερίες του είδους «αφήνω την περιουσία μου στη νοσοκόμα μου ή στο σύλλογο φροντίδας αδέσποτων γατιών» δεν είχαν 100% πέραση.

Αυτός ο περιορισμός του κληρονομικού δικαιώματος έδωσε στην ελληνική το ρήμα *φαλκιδεύω*, με τη σημασία «περιορίζω, περικόπτω, ψαλιδίζω, αποδυναμώνω» (και στα ιταλικά το _falcidiare_ με την ίδια σημασία, αλλά όχι στα αγγλικά — θα μεταφράσουμε με cut down, curtail, restrict, undermine). Φαλκιδεύουμε δικαιώματα, θεσμούς, την ελευθερία του Τύπου κ.τ.ό. Π.χ.

φαλκίδευση της δημοκρατίας
φαλκίδευση των δημοκρατικών κανόνων
Μόνο που αν πατήσετε το σύνδεσμο, θα διαβάσετε για *_χαλκίδευση_.

Έχουμε και μια άλλη διαδρομή, τη διαδρομή του χαλκού και του χαλκείου, του χώρου όπου (μεταφορικά) χαλκεύονται ψευδείς ειδήσεις και συκοφαντίες, και αυτή η παραποίηση λέγεται *χάλκευση* και οι συκοφάντες *χαλκευτές*.

Οπότε τα στοιχεία για να μπούμε στην ΟΝΕ *χαλκεύτηκαν* και είχαμε _χάλκευση_ και όχι _*χαλκίδευση_! Μάλλον «χαλκεύονται» ήθελε να πει (ή είπε) και ο Φώτης Κουβέλης στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από ομιλία στη Βουλή:
Έχω τη γνώμη, κύριοι συνάδελφοι, ότι διαμορφώνεται και πάλι πεδίο αυθαιρεσίας όχι μόνο για τους μετανάστες, αλλά και για τους Έλληνες και παράλληλα προωθείται μία αντίληψη αστυνομικού κράτους, ώστε να χαλκιδεύονται και να πριμοδοτούνται παράλληλα ξενοφοβικά αντανακλαστικά μιας σημαντικής μερίδας του ελληνικού λαού.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε και μια άλλη διαδρομή, τη διαδρομή του χαλκού και του χαλκείου, του χώρου όπου (μεταφορικά) χαλκεύονται ψευδείς ειδήσεις και συκοφαντίες, και αυτή η παραποίηση λέγεται *χάλκευση*.


Και, αν οι ψευδείς ειδήσεις έχουν προέλθει από defacement ιστοτόπου, τότε έχουμε _*χάκευση*_.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2011)

Χαλκιδεύω: διαμένω ή διακοπεύω στη Χαλκίδα, χαζεύοντας τα νερά στον πορθμό του Ευρίπου, πέρα δώθε, πέρα βρέχει. :twit:


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2011)

Βουλευτής Γιουματζίδης, στη Βουλή τώρα: 

Θου (παύση), θου Χριστέ (παύση), θου Κύριε (παύση), δεν ξέρω τι να πω (έμπνευση), θου Κύριε φυλακήν τω στόματί *σου*.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Θου (παύση), θου Χριστέ (παύση), θου Κύριε (παύση), δεν ξέρω τι να πω (έμπνευση), θου Κύριε φυλακήν τω στόματί *σου*.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Themis (Nov 16, 2011)

Λογικό, γιατί αν άνοιγε ο θεός το στόμα του μετά απ' όσα είχαν προηγηθεί δεν θα ήταν λογικό να αναμένονται ευμενή σχόλια για τον κύριο βουλευτή.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2011)

Το διάβασα το πρωί στου Σαραντάκου, και μετά και αλλού, όπως στο Έθνος. Την έκανε πάλι την πατάτα του ο Καρατζαφέρης:

Θα πάτε να τους πείτε πάνω ξεκάθαρα ότι εμείς στη γλώσσα μας, την πλουσιότερη γλώσσα του κόσμου, έχουμε κάποιες λέξεις που δεν έχουν στο λεξιλόγιό τους όπως μπέσα και φιλότιμο.​
Δεν διαβάζει βέβαια Σαραντάκο (μπορεί και να μη διαβάζει γενικώς :)), και δεν ξέρει ότι η λέξη _μπέσα_ είναι αλβανική. Τώρα θα μου πεις, εδώ είχε μιλήσει για τρομοκράτες εδώδιμους (ανθρωποφαγικές τάσεις).


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Από πρωινή (σχεδόν μεσημεριανή) εκπομπή κρατικού ραδιοσταθμού:

... επιθέσεις εναντίον όλων των χωρών, μηδενός εξαιρουμένης...

Θα καταλάβαινα το «μηδενός εξαιρουμένου», δηλαδή ξαφνικά το «χωρών» έγινε «κρατών» στο μυαλό της εκφωνήτριας, αλλά ο συνδυασμός ήταν ικανός να με σηκώσει από το κρεβάτι μου.

Πάμπολλα _μηδεμιάς εξαιρουμένης_, αλλά και καμιά ογδονταριά *_μηδενός εξαιρουμένης_!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2011)

Καλημέρα!
Το "μηδενός εξαιρουμένης" πάει στο ίδιο πακέτο με το τριανταένα χιλιάδες (ευρώ) και η Αυτού Μεγαλειότης η Βασίλισσα.


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2011)

Από αθλητικόν ιστότοπο, δηλώσεις του Κουίνσι:
"Η ισοπαλία δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο θα δικαιολογηθούμε. Μας δίνει αισιοδοξία ότι είμαστε δύο πόντους μπροστά και θέλαμε τη νίκη απόψε και να πάρουμε διαφορά πέντε βαθμών. Αν συνεχίζουμε πάντως να παίζουμε καλά όπως ξέρουμε δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα και δεν έχουμε τίποτα να φοθηθούμε".
http://www.sport.gr/default.asp?pid=4&aid=111458#ixzz1eGmKGKBX

Στοιχηματίζω ότι το "δικαιολογηθούμε" είναι το apologize.


----------



## sarant (Nov 21, 2011)

Μετεμψύχωση του Μποστ, με ψευδώνυμο Δ. Νικολακόπουλος, στο ηλεΒήμα:
Προκειμένου μάλιστα τα πολιτικά κόμματα να ανταπεξέλθουν στις απαιτήσεις των τραπεζών στις οποίες είναι υπερχρεωμένα, *ετίθετο και μαχαίρι *στις προεκλογικές τους δαπάνες.
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=431162
Ναι, ξέρω, υπάρχει και το αντ*α*πεξέλθουν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Πανέμορφος ο πίνακας του Θεόδωρου Ράλλη, η _Μεγάλη Παρασκευή_ (_Good Friday_ στα αγγλικά, _Le vendredi saint_ στα γαλλικά — ο Ράλλης ήταν κάτοικος Παρισιού και Γάλλος υπήκοος).




Λεπτομέρειες στην Athens News.


Θα περίμενα ότι η πρεσβεία μας στο Λονδίνο θα προτιμούσε το _Good Friday_ από το _Holy Friday_ για τη _Μεγάλη Παρασκευή_.
http://www.greekembassy.org.uk/pressoffice/calendarofevents/vw/3/itemid/2829/d/20111122.aspx
Αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να το έχουν έτσι οι Sothebys.

Ωραίος και ο πίνακας στο in.gr, αλλά δεν μου θυμίζει τη _Μεγάλη Παρασκευή_...
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231138582


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2011)

Και όμως, ο κατάλογος του Σόθμπις δίνει τον πίνακα του in.gr:






Ίσως υπάρχουν δύο ομώνυμοι πίνακες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Εγώ περιμένω από το πρωί να μου ανοίξει αυτός ο κατάλογος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Τελικά τον άνοιξα σε Chrome. Έχει καταπληκτικούς πίνακες Ελλήνων η δημοπρασία. Μάνα, γιατί δε μ' έκανες εφοπλιστή;

Για την παρεξήγηση, μάλλον οι Sotheby's φταίνε:

Lot 101 
THEODOROS RALLI	
GREEK	
1852-1909	
HOLY FRIDAY (LA VESTALE CHRETIENNE)	
signed and dated Ralli 85 lower left	
oil on canvas	
65.5 by 93cm., 25¾ by 36½in.

«Χριστιανή Εστιάδα» δεν είναι αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2011)

Το κείμενο της Αthens News έχει και Holy Friday και Good Friday, οπότε κι άλλοι έχουν μπερδευτεί


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2011)

Έχω δώσει πιο πάνω τις πληροφορίες που συνοδεύουν στον κατάλογο των Sotheby's τη φωτογραφία του αριστουργηματικού πίνακα με το κοριτσάκι που κοιμάται στο στασίδι. Στα γαλλικά δίνει La vestale chrétienne, στα αγγλικά Holy Friday. Έτσι η χριστιανή παρθενοπούλα έγινε Μεγάλη Παρασκευή στα αγγλικά, ίσως από μεταφραστική σεμνοτυφία. Ιδού η περιγραφή του πίνακα από παλιό κατάλογο (έκθεση στο Palais des Champs-Elysées, Μάιο του 1885):
A Mégara, le Vendredi-saint, il est d'usage que. dans les églises où on n'officie pas, une vierge veille toute la nuit afin d'entretenir les lampes et les cierges.
(Στα Μέγαρα, τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, συνηθίζεται, στις εκκλησίες που δεν λειτουργούνται, να ξαγρυπνά μια παρθένα όλη τη νύχτα για να κρατάει αναμμένα τα καντήλια και τα κεριά.)

Στους μισούς ιστότοπους διαβάζω μια περιγραφή για τον συγκεκριμένο πίνακα, σαν αυτήν εδώ των Νέων:

Στο πανέμορφο αυτό έργο, ο Ράλλης απεικονίζει ένα νεαρό κορίτσι ντυμένο με αγροτική ενδυμασία, το οποίο έχοντας αναλάβει την επίβλεψη της εκκλησίας τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, έχει αποκοιμηθεί στο πόστο του.
Ο ήλιος ανατέλλει και το φως μπαίνει στο ναό και αρχίζει να φωτίζει τις αρχαίες τοιχογραφίες, ενώ τα κεριά από το προηγούμενο βράδυ καίνε ακόμη. Ο Ράλλης απεικόνιζε συχνά σκηνές από την εκκλησιαστική ζωή της Ελλάδας και αυτή η μοναδικά ελληνική σκηνή τού επέτρεψε να ξεδιπλώσει το καλλιτεχνικό του ταλέντο με μοναδική τεχνική -από τη νεκρή φύση πάνω αριστερά, μέχρι τον τρόπο που το φως των κεριών παιχνιδίζει απαλά στις σκιές και τα ολοζώντανα λουλούδια που είναι διασκορπισμένα στο πάτωμα.
Η σκηνή, όπως αναφέρει η αυθεντική πλακέτα από το Παρισινό Σαλόνι που βρίσκεται στην κορνίζα του, διαδραματίζεται στα Μέγαρα Αττικής και αποτελεί, όπως πολλές από τις εκκλησιαστικές σκηνές του Ράλλη, ένα φόρο τιμής στη ζωή της ελληνικής επαρχίας.​
Σε άλλους ιστότοπους έχουμε τον πίνακα που έβαλα εγώ, με τίτλο _Le Vendredi-saint_, που έχει τις κοπέλες που στολίζουν τον επιτάφιο. 

Σε ιστοσελίδα της ΕΡΤ έχουμε τον πίνακα με τις κοπέλες να στολίζουν τον επιτάφιο και περιγραφή: «Το αξιοθαύμαστο δημιούργημα του Ράλλη απεικονίζει ένα νεαρό κορίτσι ντυμένο με αγροτική ενδυμασία, το οποίο έχοντας αναλάβει την επίβλεψη της εκκλησίας τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, έχει αποκοιμηθεί στο πόστο του».

Isn't this is a superb cock-up!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2011)

Ο επιτάφιος πάντως στολίζεται τη Μεγάλη Πέμπτη, όχι τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή. :)


----------



## stathis (Nov 22, 2011)

Σε τεχνητό κόμμα η Ντανιέλ Μιτεράν, σε φυσικό κώμα ο (ανύπαρκτος) διορθωτής...




Η πλάκα είναι ότι μέσα στο άρθρο είναι γραμμένο σωστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2011)

stathis said:


> Η πλάκα είναι ότι μέσα στο άρθρο είναι γραμμένο σωστά.


Χμμμ, πού να ξέρει η νεολαία τον Ζορζ *Π*ομπιντού...


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2011)

Το Μπομπούρ, πάντως, δεν βγαίνει από το *Μπομπιντού.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centre_Georges_Pompidou


----------



## stathis (Nov 22, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, πού να ξέρει η νεολαία τον Ζορζ *Π*ομπιντού...


Για τη νεολαία δεν ξέρω, αλλά, σε ό,τι με αφορά, απλά διέλαθε της προσοχής μου.

Κι αυτό το «σύνδρομο της κόπωσης» μια ομορφιά είναι (ειδικά μέσα σε εισαγωγικά), απλά βαρέθηκα να το σχολιάσω στο αρχικό ποστ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2011)

Δηλαδή θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου «νεολαία»; Ενδιαφέρον...


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου «νεολαία»; Ενδιαφέρον...


Μα δεν είπε «Για την _υπόλοιπη_ νεολαία δεν ξέρω...».


----------



## stathis (Nov 22, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου «νεολαία»; Ενδιαφέρον...


Υπέθεσα (ένεκα το quote) ότι το «νεολαία» πήγαινε σε μένα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> Isn't this is a superb cock-up!



Καλημέρα. Δυστυχώς, το superb δεν έχει συγκριτικό. Σήμερα στην είδηση που με ενημέρωσε για τα αποτελέσματα της χτεσινής δημοπρασίας η παρθένα έγινε... παλλακίδα:

Το έργο του Νικολάου Γύζη «Ο χορός των νυμφών» αποδείχτηκε το κορυφαίο του Greek Sale του οίκου Sotheby's που πουλήθηκε 265.250 στερλίνες (303.738 ευρώ) ξεπερνώντας την τιμή εκτίμησής του 150.000 -200.000 ευρώ. Η δημοπρασία έγινε την Τρίτη 22 Νοεμβρίου στο Λονδίνο και εντάχθηκε για πρώτη φορά στο πλαίσιο του sale «European Paintings»

Ακολούθησε «*Η παλλακίδα που κοιμάται*» του Θεόδωρου Ράλλη που πουλήθηκε έναντι 193.250 στερλίνων (221.291 ευρώ) ξεπερνώντας κατά πολύ την τιμή εκτίμησής του 80.000-120.000 στερλίνες. [...]
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231138910

Λίγο ΛΚΝ:
*παλλακίδα* η : 1. γυναίκα που συζεί και συνδέεται ερωτικά με άντρα, κατά το θεσμό της παλλακείας· παλλακή. 2. (σπάν.) ερωμένη αντρός η οποία συγκατοικεί με αυτόν χωρίς να συνδέεται με σχέση γάμου και κατά παράβαση των θεσμών που σήμερα ισχύουν. [λόγ. < αρχ. _παλλακίς_, αιτ. -_ίδα_] 


Διόρθωση σε παρακάτω μήνυμα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2011)

Λες γι' αυτό να πουλήθηκε πάνω από την τιμή εκτίμησής της; Ως γνωστόν, it's all in the mind...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2011)

Μα, δουλευόμαστε; Είδατε την τιμή εκτίμησης που φαίνεται στο #3498;


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μα, δουλευόμαστε; Είδατε την τιμή εκτίμησης που φαίνεται στο #3498;


Το είδα και ήθελα να το σχολιάσω, ότι αν ήξερα πως τελικά θα έπαιζε τόσο χαμηλά η τιμή, ίσως θα είχα ενδιαφερθεί. :)

Αλλά προτίμησα να μην πω τίποτα αν δεν συγκεντρώσω πρώτα έγκυρες πληροφορίες, γιατί αυτή η υπόθεση είναι σαν τρύπιος ντενεκές που στάζει όπου κι αν τον ακουμπήσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2011)

Από το in.gr. 

Μάλλον ο τιτλάς ήξερε ότι το "τριμελής" είναι ενικός, αλλά δεν ήξερε πώς να το γράψει στον πληθυντικό, ενώ ο συντάκτης ήταν σίγουρος ότι ξέρει... :cheek::cheek::cheek:

*Τριμελής επιτροπή στην εφορία θα αποφασίσει για την εξαίρεση από το τέλος ακινήτων*


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Σήμερα στην είδηση που με ενημέρωσε για τα αποτελέσματα της χτεσινής δημοπρασίας η παρθένα έγινε... παλλακίδα:
> 
> [...]Ακολούθησε «*Η παλλακίδα που κοιμάται*» του Θεόδωρου Ράλλη που πουλήθηκε έναντι 193.250 στερλίνων (221.291 ευρώ) ξεπερνώντας κατά πολύ την τιμή εκτίμησής του 80.000-120.000 στερλίνες. [...]
> http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231138910



Προς αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας (μεταφραστικής και πραγματολογικής):

Ο πίνακας του Ράλλη _Holy Friday_ (_La vestale chrétienne_), Lot 101, *δεν* πουλήθηκε.
Πουλήθηκε ο πίνακας Lot 120, _Sleeping Concubine_, άρα καλώς _Η παλλακίδα που κοιμάται_, από 80.000-120.000 λίρες που ήταν η εκτίμηση, για 193.250 λίρες.

Ελέγχονται φήμες ότι ο πίνακας με την κοπελίτσα αποσύρθηκε για να αποκατασταθούν τα λάθη. 






Κατάλογος Sotheby's
Είδηση στην Athens News


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2011)

Εμ, τι να περιμένεις από τον φτωχό συντάκτη του in.gr; 

Από το twitter της κας Άννας Διαμαντοπούλου:



 @adiamantopoulou anna diamantopoulou 

@*tsougdw* Σε όλα τα ιδρύματα (Πανεπιστήμια - ΤΕΙ) έχουν συσταθεί οι 5μελής επιτροπές. Έχει ξεκινήσει και η προκήρυξη εκλογικών διαδικασιών.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2011)

Την είπε την κοτσάνα του ο δήμαρχος Αργυρούπολης-Ελληνικού για την αδυναμία των πολιτών να πληρώσουν την ειδική εισφορά ακινήτων:

Όταν κάποιος παίρνει 1.000 ευρώ μισθό και έχει οικογένεια, αλλά και 2.000 να παίρνει μισθό, όταν έχει παιδιά, όταν πληρώνει ενοίκιο...

Βρε Αϊνστάιν δήμαρχε, αν είναι ενοικιαστής, δεν οφείλει να πληρώσει την ειδική εισφορά, οι ιδιοκτήτες την πληρώνουν. Εκτός αν εννοεί ο κύριος δήμαρχος τους ενοικιαστές που τυχαίνει να έχουν και δικά τους ακίνητα.


----------



## sarant (Nov 24, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Την είπε την κοτσάνα του ο δήμαρχος Αργυρούπολης-Ελληνικού για την αδυναμία των πολιτών να πληρώσουν την ειδική εισφορά ακινήτων:
> 
> Όταν κάποιος παίρνει 1.000 ευρώ μισθό και έχει οικογένεια, αλλά και 2.000 να παίρνει μισθό, όταν έχει παιδιά, όταν πληρώνει ενοίκιο...
> 
> ...



Δεν κάνω τον δικηγόρο, αλλά προφανώς σκεφτόταν όποιους πληρώνουν δόσεις στεγαστικού για το σπίτι στο οποίο μένουν, και αυτοί δεν είναι καθόλου λίγοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία ακούγονται τα πιο παράλογα και απίστευτα πράγματα, που όλα δείχνουν απλώς ότι, τουλάχιστον στα κτηματολογικά, η χώρα μας είναι πραγματικά τριτοκοσμική. Κάπου άκουσα το πρωί να διαμαρτύρεται κάποιος δημοσιογράφος επειδή «στέλνουν να πληρώσουν χαράτσι και οι σεισμοπαθείς που στεγάζονται σε κοντέινερ στα Γρεβενά. 20 ευρώ, 30 ευρώ, ένα μικροποσό.» Οι ποιοι; Του σεισμού του 1995; Υπάρχουν ακόμη στεγαζόμενοι σε κοντέινερ; Από τότε; Μήπως είναι καταληψίες; Και πώς έγιναν ιδιοκτήτες τους; Και ποιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο σκάνδαλο από τα πεντέξι σκάνδαλα που μοιάζει να υπάρχουν σε αυτή την υπόθεση;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2011)

sarant said:


> Δεν κάνω τον δικηγόρο, αλλά προφανώς σκεφτόταν όποιους πληρώνουν δόσεις στεγαστικού για το σπίτι στο οποίο μένουν, και αυτοί δεν είναι καθόλου λίγοι.


Εγώ όπως καταλαβαίνεις σχολίασα αυτό που είπε, όχι αυτό που θα μπορούσε να σκέφτεται.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 24, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία ακούγονται τα πιο παράλογα και απίστευτα πράγματα, που όλα δείχνουν απλώς ότι, τουλάχιστον στα κτηματολογικά, η χώρα μας είναι πραγματικά τριτοκοσμική. Κάπου άκουσα το πρωί να διαμαρτύρεται κάποιος δημοσιογράφος επειδή «στέλνουν να πληρώσουν χαράτσι και οι σεισμοπαθείς που στεγάζονται σε κοντέινερ στα Γρεβενά. 20 ευρώ, 30 ευρώ, ένα μικροποσό.» Οι ποιοι; Του σεισμού του 1995; Υπάρχουν ακόμη στεγαζόμενοι σε κοντέινερ; Από τότε; Μήπως είναι καταληψίες; Και πώς έγιναν ιδιοκτήτες τους; Και ποιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο σκάνδαλο από τα πεντέξι σκάνδαλα που μοιάζει να υπάρχουν σε αυτή την υπόθεση;



Αν είναι αλήθεια αυτό και δεν κρύβεται κάποια λαμογιά, για μένα η είδηση θα ήταν ότι μένουν ακόμα οι άνθρωποι σε κοντέινερ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Ακριβώς. Εκτός αν δεν μένουν πια σεισμόπληκτοι. Αλλά τότε, ποιοι μένουν εκεί; Και ποιοι είναι, τελικά, οι ιδιοκτήτες των κοντέινερ; Αυτοί δεν επιβαρύνονται κανονικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2011)

Δεν εξηγείται πια. Είτε χρησιμοποιούν σκόπιμα αγράμματους (σε κάποιου είδους affirmative action) για τιτλατζήδες, είτε το κάνουν για να τους στέλνουμε πελάτες, είτε θέλουν να δείξουν ότι αδιαφορούν πλέον παντελώς:







Το άρθρο, εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2011)

Από την μια *με παρατεταμένη την παλάμη* σουλατσάρουμε στα ευρωπαϊκά σαλόνια ψιθυρίζοντας μέσα από τα δόντια «ελεήστε τον αόμματο και φτωχό».
Καλό! Από το προχτεσινό κείμενο του Δημήτρη Δανίκα στα Νέα. Αφού σε όλα ζητάμε μια παράταση, πήρε και η παλάμη μια παράταση.

Το βρήκα στα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/11/26/mezedakia-3/


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2011)

Από χθεσινοβραδινό ντοκιμαντέρ στη ΝΕΤ. Στην εικόνα βλέπουμε ένα πηγάδι και κάποιος λέει:
We drill down to the *water table*...​ Μετάφραση:Ανοίγουμε πηγάδια για να έχουμε *επιτραπέζιο νερό*.

​
Διδακτικό κομμάτι του λάθους: Γιατί να λέει επιτραπέζιο νερό (table water), δηλαδή εμφιαλωμένο; Βγάζουν εμφιαλωμένο νερό τα πηγάδια; Αν ήθελε να πει κάτι σχετικό, δεν θα έπρεπε να λέει "πόσιμο νερό"; Άρα, αποκλείεται να εννοεί αυτό, ας το ψάξω στα λεξικά, να διαπιστώσω ότι το water table μεταφράζεται "υδροφόρος ορίζοντας".


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Από τη συνέντευξη του Γρηγόρη Ψαριανού στο Έθνος της Κυριακής 27/11/2011 (που μου άρεσε πολύ), ένα ορθογραφικό που θα μπορούσε μέχρι και τρικλοποδιά να θεωρηθεί:

*- Δημοκοπική άνοδος της ΔΗΜΑΡ. Τι σας φοβίζει;*

Και δεν είναι και η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει.
http://www.google.gr/search?gcx=c&i...8&q="δημοκοπική+άνοδο"+OR+"δημοκοπική+άνοδος"


----------



## fourioti (Nov 28, 2011)

Tomates Passées μεταφρασμένες πώς; Ακολουθήστε το σύνδεσμο. Είναι έκπληξη!!!!!
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4290948915_ab62ffa457_o.jpg


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2011)

Η αυτόματη μετάφραση είναι η σύγχρονη σουρεαλιστική λογοτεχνία!


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 28, 2011)

fourioti said:


> Tomates Passées μεταφρασμένες πώς; Ακολουθήστε το σύνδεσμο. Είναι έκπληξη!!!!!



Τέλειο αυτό! Το κλέβω!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2011)

Υπάρχει και στον Σαραντάκο: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/01/21/ntomate/. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2011)

...
Κι εδώ οι καλές ντομάτες - περασμένες ναι (απ' τον μύλο), ξεχασμένες όχι - αν και καμουφλαρισμένες. Περαστικά τους.
 Παρελθέτω απ' εμού το πομοντόριον τούτο· σ' ε πασέ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2011)

Σήμερα στην εκπομπή Υπόγειοι Κόσμοι τού Σκάι είχε το επεισόδιο με τίτλο _Beneath Vesuvius_. Σε κάποιο σημείο γίνεται εκτεταμένη αναφορά σε tufa rock. Εδώ με τον όρο «tufa» δεν εννοεί την ασβεστολιθική _tufa_, αλλά τον πορώδη ηφαιστειογενή βράχο _tuff_ που στα ιταλικά λέγεται _tufo _— λέξη που πέρασε και στα κερκυραίικα: _τούφος_.

Τέλος πάντων, ο μεταφραστής το έκανε το θαύμα του — διότι, σύμφωνα με τη μετάφραση, όλα αυτά τα πετρώματα που έδειχνε η κάμερα ήταν «βράχοι τόφου». Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το τυρί από σόγια ήρθε στην Ευρώπη πριν κάτι χιλιετίες — γεγονός που αναντίρρητα εξηγεί και το γιατί τελικά πέτρωσε.

Σχετικά με τον εν λόγω πωρόλιθο: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3744-πωρόλιθος-tufa. Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα του «τόφου» να είναι γενική τού _τόφος _— αλλά, και πάλι, ένα «βράχοι από τόφο» θα ήταν διαυγέστερο ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, η χρήση τής λέξης _πωρόλιθος _που δεν σηκώνει παρανοήσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2011)

Διάβαζα σήμερα ένα εγχειρίδιο χρήσης φωτοτυπικού, όπου φάτσα-κάρτα υπήρχε η προειδοποίηση: «Για να αποφύγετε _ηλεκτρικό σοκ _κλπ». Μα καλά, πόσο πιο χαμηλά μπορεί να πέσει ένας τεχνικός μεταφραστής στις μέρες μας; Τι στο λύκο, υπάρχει νορμάλ άνθρωπος, ομιλητής της ελληνικής, που να λέει «Πρόσεξε μην πάθεις κανένα _ηλεκτρικό σοκ_!» αντί για το προφανέστατο «Πρόσεξε μην πάθεις καμιά _ηλεκτροπληξία_!»; Πού ζούνε όλοι αυτοί/αυτές οι τεχνικοί/-ές μεταφραστές/μεταφράστριες; Τι γλώσσα μιλάνε; Ρίχνουν *έστω μια γρήγορη ματιά* στα κείμενά τους προτού τα παραδώσουν;
Βέβαια, το ελληνικό διαδίκτυο φιλοξενεί κι άλλα μπόλικα «ηλεκτρικά σοκ», μόνο που αρκετά από αυτά (όχι όμως όλα ανεξαιρέτως — σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η δίλεκτη σύναψη είναι η ενδεδειγμένη) προέρχονται από μια (εξίσου εμμόνως χαζή και τυφλή) προσήλωση στο αγγλικό δίλεκτο _electric shock _με την άλλη σημασία: _ηλεκτροσόκ_ (βλ. π.χ. http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/showthread.php?7975-Ηλεκτρικό-Σοκ-για-τους-αθεράπευτους&).


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Σήμερα στην εκπομπή Υπόγειοι Κόσμοι τού Σκάι είχε το επεισόδιο με τίτλο _Beneath Vesuvius_. Σε κάποιο σημείο γίνεται εκτεταμένη αναφορά σε tufa rock. Εδώ με τον όρο «tufa» δεν εννοεί την ασβεστολιθική _tufa_, αλλά τον πορώδη ηφαιστειογενή βράχο _tuff_ που στα ιταλικά λέγεται _tufo _— λέξη που πέρασε και στα κερκυραίικα: _τούφος_.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, ο μεταφραστής το έκανε το θαύμα του — διότι, σύμφωνα με τη μετάφραση, όλα αυτά τα πετρώματα που έδειχνε η κάμερα ήταν «βράχοι τόφου». Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το τυρί από σόγια ήρθε στην Ευρώπη πριν κάτι χιλιετίες — γεγονός που αναντίρρητα εξηγεί και το γιατί τελικά πέτρωσε.
> [...]



Δηλαδή, βρε Ζαζ, το Σαρακίνικο στη Μήλο δεν είναι από τυρί; :scared:


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Πού ζούνε όλοι αυτοί/αυτές οι τεχνικοί/-ές μεταφραστές/μεταφράστριες; Τι γλώσσα μιλάνε; Ρίχνουν *έστω μια γρήγορη ματιά* στα κείμενά τους προτού τα παραδώσουν;


Ζαζ, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι οι μεταφραστές είναι φυσικοί ομιλητές της ελληνικής κι όχι τίποτα Κινεζόπουλα που κάνανε ένα χρόνο ελληνικά άνευ διδασκάλου και δουλεύουν με το λεξικό στο χέρι; Άσε που μπορεί να είναι ένας Κινέζος όλος κι όλος που κάνει όλες τις μεταφράσεις στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι οι μεταφραστές είναι φυσικοί ομιλητές της ελληνικής κι όχι τίποτα Κινεζόπουλα που κάνανε ένα χρόνο ελληνικά άνευ διδασκάλου και δουλεύουν με το λεξικό στο χέρι; Άσε που μπορεί να είναι ένας Κινέζος όλος κι όλος που κάνει όλες τις μεταφράσεις στα ελληνικά.


Δεν υπάρχει πιο απίθανη εξήγηση από αυτή που δίνεις. Έχουμε καθημερινά τέτοια παραδείγματα εξωφρενικών και αδιανόητων αποδόσεων από Έλληνες μεταφραστές που ζουν στην Ελλάδα. Αν μη τι άλλο, σ' αυτό εδώ το νήμα έχουμε αναφέρει εκατοντάδες τέτοιες γκάφες μεταφραστών με ελληνικό ονοματεπώνυμο, άσχετα που δεν το αναφέρουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2011)

Άσ' τα, SBE, όπως τα λέει η Αλεξάνδρα είναι: Έλληνες με ονοματεπώνυμο είναι οι μεταφραστές για τους οποίους μιλάμε εδώ. Δυστυχώς. Για να μην αρχίσουμε να λέμε και τι πτυχία μπορεί να έχουν...


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2011)

Καλά, τα πτυχία άσ' τα. Υποθέτω κι οι μεταφραστές του υπουργείου Εξωτερικών πτυχιούχοι είναι, αλλά έχω δει κάτι τερατώδεις μεταφράσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2011)

Μην υποθέτεις. Οι εγκύκλιοι με τις οποίες προκηρύσσονται θέσεις για μεταφραστές του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών έχουν ως προϋπόθεση υποψήφιους ΔΕ (δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, με απολυτήριο λυκείου), και δεν προαπαιτούνται πτυχία ξένων γλωσσών, απλώς δίνεις εξετάσεις - αμέμπτου αξιοκρατίας, όπως σε όλους τους διαγωνισμούς δημοσίου στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2011)

Από ταινία στο Star χτες το βράδυ:

Αυτή η επιχείρηση αξίζει 100 δις δολαρίων.


----------



## sarant (Dec 1, 2011)

Η γενικομανία δεν είναι στο ρήμα αλλά στον προσδιορισμό. Με ξενίζει αφόρητα, αλλά μαργαριτάρι δεν θα το έλεγα, διότι αυτό κάποιοι παλιοί (ή στο μυαλό) το λένε. Θυμάμαι τον Ζουράρη να γράφει "5 εκατομμύρια δραχμών". Το μόνο πλεονέκτημα της καθιέρωσης του ευρώ είναι ότι τώρα δεν το βλέπω.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2011)

Sarant, αγόρασα πρόσφατα ένα βιβλίο που στο οπισθόφυλλό του ανακοίνωνε με περηφάνια: «Εκατοντάδες αυθεντικών τρισδιάστατων φωτογραφιών σας επιτρέπουν να εξερευνήσετε κλπ». Το θεώρησα κάπως σόλοικο — άσε που εδώ οι _φωτογραφίες _είναι το υποκείμενο, οπότε η απομάκρυνση από την ονομαστική πτώση ακούγεται πολύ περισσότερο αφύσικη.


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2011)

Αυτά τα 3 τελευταία δεν ανήκουν στην "κακούργα γενική";


----------



## sarant (Dec 1, 2011)

Σόλοικο φαίνεται το παράδειγμά σου, Ζαζ, αλλά είναι μπαμπινιωτισμός, όχι μαργαριτάρι -νομίζω.

Δηλαδή, άλλο είναι το "δικαιούται σύνταξης" κι άλλο το "*αποποιήθηκε της ευθύνης"


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2011)

sarant said:


> Σόλοικο φαίνεται το παράδειγμά σου, Ζαζ, αλλά είναι μπαμπινιωτισμός, όχι μαργαριτάρι -νομίζω.


Μα, δεν θα το έγραφα αν δεν είχε ξεκινήσει η συζήτηση για τα «100 δις δολαρίων», στο πλαίσιο της οποίας το κατέθεσα. Και, ναι, είπα ότι το θεωρώ σόλοικο — όχι μαργαριτάρι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

Από την άλλη, τι να πούμε και για το «αξίας 1.000 δολάρια», που πρέπει να δίνει πολλά ευρήματα άμα βάλεις και μετρητή να αλλάζει το νούμερο. (Με το * δεν θα δώσει αξιόπιστα ευρήματα.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2011)

Ένα ορθογραφικό που κάνουν οι Έλληνες όταν γράφουν αγγλικά μέσ' στη μέση των ελληνικών και που στέλνει ολόκληρο το νευρικό μου σύστημα για ρεκτιφιέ, είναι το _looser_ (=πιο χαλαρά [προφέρεται «λούσερ»]) αντί για _loser_ (=λούζερ). Αυτή τη φορά το προτείνει το protagon.gr.





Αλλά υπάρχουν και χειρότερα...


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2011)

Κι εμένα μεκνευρίζει αυτό, αλλά, για να πούμε των στραβών το δίκιο, κι οι περισσότεροι (τέλος πάντων, πολλοί) αγγλοσάξονες λάθος το κάνουν το loser-lose, όπως άλλωστε και το it's αντί για its.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2011)

Τι κάνει, λέει, ο Κωστόπουλος; Υπόδειξη: *Μην* διαβάσετε μόνο τον τίτλο!






Είπαμε. Πελάτες να μαζεύουμε κι ας μας βρίζουν...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2011)

O Alpha πλήρωσε την (ξανθιά) ρεπόρτερ του για να πάει στο Λονδίνο, αλλά, Θεέ μου, τι λέει ο στόμας της!
Είμαστε στη Ρέτζεντ Στριτ.
Ο Αλ Φαγιέντ ήταν πατέρας της αείμνηστης Νταϊάνας.​


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2011)

Μπορεί να ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω η κοπέλα :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 6, 2011)

Έχουμε τώρα αυτήν την Tassimo, που θέλει να γίνει Nespresso στη θέση της Nespresso. Έχουν δώσει ένα σωρό λεφτά για διαφημίσεις, αλλά έναν καλό μεταφραστή δεν βρήκαν: στην τηλεοπτική τους διαφήμιση, μετά το αηδιαστικό "η Tassimo μηχανή μου" (μπλιαξ, αλλά πες ότι είναι _adspeak_), ακολουθεί ένα "Μπορείς να έχεις κι εσύ έναν καφέ, Κώστα". Αν αυτό δεν είναι λέξη προς λέξη μετάφραση του "You can have a cup (of coffee) too, Jack" (π.χ.), πώς τους ήρθε; Θα το έλεγε ποτέ αυτό ένας Έλληνας;


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2011)

Ως γνωστός στην Ελλάδα στα ΜΜΕ δεν τρώς, δεν πίνεις, αλλά παίρνεις. Παίρνεις τον καφέ σου, το πρωινό σου κλπ, οπότε θα έπρεπε να είναι μπορείς να πάρεις κι εσύ έναν καφέ, Κώστα. :blink:

Αλλά γιατί τόση εχθρότητα προς την τασιμομηχανή; Γιατί τόση προτίμηση στη Νεσπρέσο; 
Ούτε Τάσιμο, ούτε Νεσπρέσο, Σενσέο!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 6, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αλλά γιατί τόση εχθρότητα προς την τασιμομηχανή; Γιατί τόση προτίμηση στη Νεσπρέσο;
> Ούτε Τάσιμο, ούτε Νεσπρέσο, Σενσέο!



Μπα, απλά με εκνευρίζει η πλύση εγκεφάλου - δεν έχω ούτε τη μία ούτε την άλλη, είμαι του φλυντζανιού και του κουταλιού. Τι είναι αυτή η Σενσέο;


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2011)

Senseo (Philips), Tassimo (Bosch), Nespresso (Krups)

Οι τρεις κοινότερες συσκευές παραγωγής εσπρέσσο από ατομική συσκευασία.


----------



## Earion (Dec 7, 2011)

Τι Τάσσιμο, βρε παιδιά; Τάξιμο θέλουνε. Στον άγιο Παντελεήμονα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> [...] "Μπορείς να έχεις κι εσύ έναν καφέ, Κώστα". Αν αυτό δεν είναι λέξη προς λέξη μετάφραση του "You can have a cup (of coffee) too, Jack" (π.χ.), πώς τους ήρθε; Θα το έλεγε ποτέ αυτό ένας Έλληνας;


Είσαι κακός και υπερβολικός. Είδες, τα παιδιά το προσάρμοσαν και δεν έγραψαν «Μπορείς να έχεις κι εσύ ένα φλιτζάνι καφέ, Κώστα».


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2011)

Όλοι μπορούμε να έχουμε φλυτζάνια. Ακόμα κι ο Κώστας της διαφήμισης. 

Το παρεξηγήσατε ντε, αναφέρονται στα φλυτζάνια που σου κάνουν δώρο με κάθε αγορά. :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω πού να το βάλω αυτό. Βαριέμαι να αρχίσω συζήτηση για το τι αποφασίζει ο καθένας να κάνει με την ετυμολογία και με την ιστορία της γλώσσας του και τι καταλαβαίνει από τη γλώσσα ο μέσος ομιλητής και πώς τη χειρίζεται.

Ο Στάθης έπιασε θέματα ετυμολογίας χτες στη στήλη του. Τρεις παράγραφοι είναι και τις βρίσκετε στην «Ε»...
http://www.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.home&id=329954

...αλλά και στου Σαραντάκου, ο οποίος έγραψε ένα άρθρο που είναι εξαιρετικό σχόλιο για την άποψη του Στάθη ή παρεμφερείς προσεγγίσεις που βλέπουμε κατά καιρούς.
*Γλωσσικά δάνεια, ετυμολογία και σημασίες*

Αποκεί και πέρα, το λήμμα του LSJ για την *οικονομία* δεν έχει πουθενά _economy_. Και η _οικολογία_ (από το ελληνογενές γερμανικό _Ökologie_) έχει ξεφύγει από τη στενή έννοια του σπιτιού μας. Ο άνθρωπος βρίσκεται στο επίκεντρο _όλων_ των εννοιών, αφού αυτός τις δημιούργησε. Ακόμα και στην έννοια του Θεού. Ειδικότερα, στο επίκεντρο της _οικονομίας_, διαχρονικά, βρίσκεται η *διαχείριση*.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2011)

Δεν είναι λάθος, είναι απάτη. Λέει ο τίτλος που με τράβηξε:

*Πέθανε το γηραιότερο σκυλί του κόσμου σε ηλικία ...125 ετών*
Με τράβηξαν τα 125 έτη και δεν πρόσεξα τις τελίτσες. 

Ξανά, μέσα στην είδηση:
Το γηραιότερο σκυλί του κόσμου, ο Πουσούκε, πέθανε σε ηλικία 125 ετών, στο σπίτι του στην Ιαπωνία.
Αλλά, στη συνέχεια:
Ο Πουσούκε, ένα ημίαιμο χνουδωτό σκυλί Σίμπα, αρρώστησε ξαφνικά, σταμάτησε να τρώει και τελικά πέθανε τη Δευτέρα, έχοντας συμπληρώσει 26 χρόνια και οκτώ μήνες σκυλίσιας ζωής. 

Πες το, ντε, ότι είναι σκυλίσια τα έτη. Είχα αρχίσει να αναθεωρώ τις γνώσεις μου. Πέραν του ότι έχω αναθεωρήσει για τη σημασία της... σκυλίσιας ζωής.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2011)

Πιθανότατα είναι ανακριβές και το ότι «πέθανε στο σπίτι του» — μάλλον στο σπίτι τού αφεντικού του.  Το σκυλόσπιτο κατά κανόνα το λέμε «σπιτάκι» (ή κρέιτ, ανάλογα).


----------



## Elsa (Dec 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πες το, ντε, ότι είναι σκυλίσια τα έτη. Είχα αρχίσει να αναθεωρώ τις γνώσεις μου. Πέραν του ότι έχω αναθεωρήσει για τη σημασία της... σκυλίσιας ζωής.



Το είδα κι εγώ και είπα, λάθος θα έκαναν, 25 ήθελαν να γράψουν. Αλλά μετά που το πρόσεξα, αναρωτήθηκα αν αυτό που ήξερα (ότι η αντιστοιχία ανθρώπινων-σκυλίσιων χρόνων ζωής είναι 1 προς 7) ισχύει ή όχι. Εδώ λοιπόν, λέει ότι αυτό εξαρτάται και από το μέγεθος και το είδος του σκυλιού και πως τα μικρόσωμα γερνάνε πιο αργά, όπως και οι γάτες άλλωστε. Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό ισχύει και για τους ανθρώπους...


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2011)

Για τους ανθρώπους το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως οι αριστερόχειροι ζουν δυο- τρία λιγότερα χρόνια γιατί παθαίνουν πιο πολλά ατυχήματα, αφού ζουν σε κόσμο φτιαγμένο για δεξιόχειρες. Έτσι είναι πιο πιθανό να πάνε να κόψουν ψωμί και να πάρουν και τα δάχτυλα μαζί και να πεθάνουν από αιμορραγία στο δρόμο για το νοσοκομείο (κλαψ!).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2011)

Εμμ, τα τυπικά μαχαίρια δεν είναι συμμετρικά ως προς τον διαμήκη άξονά τους; Τι το διαφορετικό έχει ένα τέτοιο τυπικό μαχαίρι όσον αφορά τη χρήση του, ανάλογα με το αν είναι ο χρήστης δεξιόχειρας ή αριστερόχειρας; Για τα ψαλίδια, ΟΚ — το ότι έχουν διαφορά, αυτό το ξέρω κι εγώ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2011)

Τα μαχαίρια έιναι σχεδιασμένα να αντισταθμίζουν την κυκλική κίνηση του δεξιού χεριού (από δεξιά στα αριστερά), με σχήμα που έχει κίνηση απο αριστερά- δεξιά. Σε έναν αριστερόχειρα το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι ενισχύουν την κίνηση του αριστερού χεριού. Κι έτσι είναι αδύνατο να κόψεις μια φέτα ίσια.

Ξέχασες τα τιρμπουσόν, τα ανοιχτήρια και τις βίδες.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2011)

Ως κάτοχος αριστερόχειρα αδερφού, στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα: http://www.aristeroxeiras.gr/ Από εκεί μπορείς να προμηθευτείς και αυτό το απολύτως ρατσιστικό εργαλείο, το μπρίκι, (το εννοώ: έχετε ποτέ δοκιμάσει να σερβίρετε με το αριστερό χέρι; ) προσαρμοσμένο εντελώς στα μέτρα σου


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2011)

Με τιρμπουσόν για δεξιόχειρες, μπορείς άνετα να ξεκοιλιαστείς. 
Με ανοιχτήρι για δεξιόχειρες η εξάρθρωση του ώμου είναι εύκολη υπόθεση. 
Για να μην πούμε για πιο ειδικά εργαλεία, όπως πριόνια (βλ. μαχαίρια), τρυπάνια κλπ.

Εγώ έχω πολλά αριστερόχειρα εργαλεία στο σπίτι (εκτός από μαχαίρια, φευ!) και κάνω χάζι τους επισκέπτες που προσπαθούν να ανοίξουν κονσέρβα με το ανοιχτήρι μου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2011)

Εντάξει, δεν θα σου βγει και τόσο ακριβή η ευθεία-και-χωρίς-ατυχήματα αρτοτομή τελικά: http://www.aristeroxeiras.gr/. :)

ΥΓ Καλά, μέχρι ο δεξιόχειρας ν' απαντήσει, βροχή τα μηνύματα...


----------



## Elsa (Dec 10, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Εντάξει, δεν θα σου βγει και τόσο ακριβή η ευθεία-και-χωρίς-ατυχήματα αρτοτομή τελικά: http://www.aristeroxeiras.gr/. :)
> ΥΓ Καλά, μέχρι ο δεξιόχειρας ν' απαντήσει, βροχή τα μηνύματα...



...πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το πληκτρολόγιο τουλάχιστον, είναι φιλικό προς τους αριστερόχειρες! :)

Φίλος αριστερόχειρας μου έχει πει πως η γραφή από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά είναι προβληματική επίσης, γιατί μουτζουρώνεις αυτά που γράφεις και γρατζουνάς το χαρτί και πως υπάρχουν ειδικά στυλό γι αυτό το πρόβλημα.
Φαντάζομαι ότι και κάποια μουσικά όργανα θα είναι "ρατσιστικά", έτσι;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι και κάποια μουσικά όργανα θα είναι "ρατσιστικά", έτσι;


Όταν ο προαναφερθείς αριστερόχειρας αδερφός πέρασε τη φάση θέλω-να-γίνω-τζίμι-χέντριξ και μάθαινε κιθάρα, έλεγε ότι για εκείνον ήταν πιο εύκολο, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι γιατί... :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2011)

Στα έγχορδα αν κρατάς το μουσικό όργανο όπως οι δεξιόχειρες, υποθέτω έχει ένα μικρό πλεονέκτημα το αριστερό χέρι στην αρχή. Αν όμως το κρατάς όπως οι αριστερόχειρες και έχεις αριστερόχειρο όργανο, είναι το ίδιο. Όσο για το αριστερόχειρο όργανο, η πιο απλή τροποποίηση είναι να βάλεις αντίθετα τις χορδές, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες εργονομικές διαφορές που κάνουν τη ζωή πιο εύκολη, στο βιολί π.χ. 
Όργανα σαν το ακορντεόν είναι σχεδιασμένα για δεξιόχειρες, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν έχει και τόση σημασία όταν είσαι αρχάριος.
Όσο για τις μουτζούρες στο χαρτί, είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα των αριστερόχειρων που έμαθαν να γράφουν μόνοι τους χωρίς βοήθεια. Κανονικά σε μαθαίνουν να γράφεις με το χέρι κάτω από τη γραμμή, όπως γράφουμε στον πίνακα. 
Όσο για τους υπολογιστές, μπορεί το πληκτρολόγιο να είναι βολικό, αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο το ποντίκι, ειδικά άμα είναι εργονομικό για το δεξί χέρι. 

Και ας δούμε έναν αριστερόχειρο βιολιστή:


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 10, 2011)

Ο «ρατσισμός» στην περίπτωση των μουσικών οργάνων έγκειται στ' ότι και αριστερόχειρας να'σαι, θα διδαχθείς το όργανο σαν να'σαι δεξιόχειρας, παρ'ότι η γεωμετρία του οργάνου αντιστρέφεται σε σχέση με εμάς τους «κανονικούς», «νορμάλ» δεξιόχειρες οργανοπαίχτες. Οι μέθοδοι για έγχορδα που προορίζονται για αριστερόχειρες μουσικούς είναι δυστυχώς περιορισμένες, αλλά και δύσκολο να κατανοηθούν από δεξιόχειρες δασκάλους και καθηγητές οργάνων.

Το καλό είναι ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν πέσει οι τιμές των οργάνων που είναι για αριστερόχειρες, οπότε ακόμη και οι δεξιόχειρες μπορούν να κάνουν την μόντα αλά Albert King - μόνο που θα την κάνουν ανάποδα...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2011)

Σε χθεσινή εκπομπή μαγειρικής, σε μία κατά τα άλλα καλή μετάφραση, είδαμε πάλι τι μπορεί να πάθει ένας μεταφραστής όταν δεν ανοίγει το λεξικό ούτε συμβουλεύεται το Γκουγκλ:

Το πασίγνωστο αγγλικό γλυκό trifle μεταφράστηκε ως... τρούφα. Γιατί; Ίσως επειδή έχει κοινά γράμματα με το τράιφλ, αλλά ούτε στην όψη δεν μοιάζει. Μια απλή αναζήτηση στο Γκουγκλ, βγάζει 8.500 ευρήματα για "τράιφλ".
​








Τα pecans μεταφράστηκαν... φιστίκια Αιγίνης. Γιατί; Άγνωστο. Ούτε στην όψη δεν μοιάζουν, και φυσικά τα φιστίκια Αιγίνης λέγονται στα αγγλικά pistachios. Πάλι μια απλούστατη αναζήτηση στο λεξικό θα έβγαζε pecan = λευκή καρυδιά του Ιλινόις, και το Γκουγκλ μιλάει για "πεκάν" ή απλώς καρύδια.
​


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2011)

Την είδα κι εγώ αυτήν την εκπομπή, και αναρωτιόμουν «αφού τα βλέπεις τα φιστίκια ότι δεν είναι Αιγίνης, δεν προβληματίζεσαι;» Και είναι και εκπομπή μαγειρικής, να πεις δηλαδή ότι δεν έχει σημασία...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2011)

Μερικά λάθη στον υποτιτλισμό είναι αδικαιολόγητα, επειδή υπάρχει η εικόνα που σε καθοδηγεί. Ειδικά σε εκπομπές μαγειρικής δεν επιτρέπεται να λες ό,τι σου κατεβαίνει από το μυαλό. Υπήρχε κι άλλο ένα λάθος στην ίδια εκπομπή, που πάλι δεν έστεκε λογικά: 

You'll spoil your dinner μεταφράστηκε ως "Θα χαλάσεις τη γεύση σου", ενώ σημαίνει "Θα κόψεις την όρεξή σου". Ο άνθρωπος πήγε να φάει σοκολάτα πριν από το φαγητό, δεν έστεκε να του πει, "Θα χαλάσεις τη γεύση σου".


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 11, 2011)

Στην -πολύ καλή κατά τ'άλλα- σειρά του ΣΚΑΪ ''Υπόγειοι Κόσμοι'', εντοπίζω ενίοτε λαθάκια στην μεταφορά ονομάτων, με χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το πρόσφατο ''Circus Maximus'' της Ρώμης, που το απέδωσε ''Τσίρκο Μάξιμου'' (που πιο πολύ θα πήγαινε στο δικό μας Μέγαρο Μαξίμου)
Αυτό Ιπποδρόμιο είναι, κι έτσι έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι γνωστό. Πάντως τσίρκο κανείς δεν το λέει...

Επίσης να προσθέσω πως σαν αριστερόχειρας, επιβεβαιώνω αρκετά από τα παραπάνω! Ωστόσο, ένα φεγγάρι που είχα ασχοληθεί με τοξοβολία, ο δάσκαλος με έπεισε και ξεκίνησα να μαθαίνω σαν δεξιόχειρας (με ''κανονικό'' τόξο, δηλαδή), λέγοντάς μου ότι εφόσον είμαι αρχάριος δεν θα έχει κάποια διαφορά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2011)

Σε πρόλαβα!

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9807-άρτον-και-θεάματα


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Σε χθεσινή εκπομπή μαγειρικής, σε μία κατά τα άλλα καλή μετάφραση, είδαμε πάλι τι μπορεί να πάθει ένας μεταφραστής όταν δεν ανοίγει το λεξικό ούτε συμβουλεύεται το Γκουγκλ [...]





Alexandra said:


> [...] You'll spoil your dinner μεταφράστηκε ως "Θα χαλάσεις τη γεύση σου", ενώ σημαίνει "Θα κόψεις την όρεξή σου". [...]


Our appetite is not a trifle matter, Alexandra; and it's grown gigantic, gargantuan with all those pics you posted. :drool:
Τι να μου πουν τώρα οι γίγαντες; Αχ, τι μου 'χεις κάν' με κείνα τα πεκάν...


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2011)

Εγώ σας έχω Ironman 2 που έβλεπε ο μικρός οψάργας και, περαστικός, είδα ένα ωραίο:

...and its pilot, Air Force Lieutenant Colonel James Rhodes.

...και τον πιλότο του, αντισυνταγματάρχη του Air Force τον Τζέιμς Ρόουντς!

Ναι, ναι, σμήνη οι αντισυνταγματάρχες στην Air Force, οι αντισμήναρχοι είναι στο Navy. :blink:  
Αντισμήναρχος (της Αεροπορίας), λέμε!

Κάθισα να δω λίγο ακόμα, όχι για να αλιεύσω (που είχε κι άλλα ωραία), αλλά για να βρίσω λιγάκι, να ξεσπάσω τα νεύρα μου. Εγώ παιδευόμουνα πέρυσι να βγάλω σωστό τον σχολιασμό από τον σκηνοθέτη με όλες τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες (που ζήτημα αν θα τον ακούσει κανείς ώστε να δει τον κόπο μου), μόνο και μόνο για να βλέπει ο κόσμος τέτοιες ομορφιές στην ίδια την ταινία, που μάλιστα ήταν λέει high profile για την εταιρεία. Αεροπόρος θα γενώ, μπούρδες να μην αγγίζω.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2011)

Θυμάμαι ότι το έχω σχολιάσει κι εγώ αυτό. Είχε περάσει από τα χέρια μου (για τη γνωστή διαδικασία) και είχα στείλει παρατηρήσεις, οι οποίες όπως συνήθως πήγαν στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων.


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Φίλος αριστερόχειρας μου έχει πει πως η γραφή από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά είναι προβληματική επίσης, γιατί μουτζουρώνεις αυτά που γράφεις και γρατζουνάς το χαρτί και πως υπάρχουν ειδικά στυλό γι αυτό το πρόβλημα.



Να το πούμε καλύτερα: η γραφή από τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά, αυτή που ξέρουμε εμείς από τα ελληνικά, δεν προσφέρεται να την γράφουν αριστερόχειρες, γιατί το χέρι τους καλύπτει τα γραφόμενα και τα μουτζουρώνει. Αντίθετα, για τους αριστερόχειρες προσφέρονται οι γραφές από τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά, όπως των σημιτικών γλωσσών. Που σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι σ' αυτές το μέγα, το δομικό πρόβλημα το έχει η πλειοψηφία, οι δεξιόχειρες!


----------



## Philip (Dec 12, 2011)

Την καλύτερη λύση είχαν οι κινέζοι και οι γιαπωνέζοι όταν έγραφαν από πάνω μέχρι κάτω


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2011)

Κι οι στήλες όμως μπορεί να είναι από αριστερά ή από δεξιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2011)

Επιστολή στην Καθημερινή σήμερα:
Αβλεψίες

Κύριε διευθυντά

Η πρώτη φορά που αναπήδησα και ανατρίχιασα ήταν όταν, πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου ίσως και περισσότερο, «ο κ. Ράινχαρτ εξεπλάγην» κατά την επίσκεψή του στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών κ.λπ. Εξεπλάγην εγώ που αλίευσα τέτοιο μαργαριτάρι σε φύλλο της «Καθημερινής»· δεν το περίμενα ποτέ. Οσο για τον κ. Ράινχαρτ, εκείνος προφανώς εξεπλάγη! Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει εγγράμματο άτομο που αγνοεί τη χρήση και την κλίση του παθητικού αορίστου. Εξάλλου κάπου θα κυκλοφορεί και κανένας Τζάρτζανος, οπότε σταματώ εδώ.

Την πρώτη φορά το άφησα και το πήρε το ποτάμι. Τώρα όμως, μόλις προ ολίγου πέφτω πάνω στα «εμφιαλωμένα πινάκια» και –αν θέλετε με πιστεύετε– δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω αν δεν σας απευθύνω δυο λόγια. Πρόκειται για την παρουσίαση της έκθεσης «Αγονη Γραμμή» στη σελ. 4 του φύλλου «Τέχνες και Γράμματα» της 4/12/2011. Εμφιαλώνονται νερά, κρασιά, ποτά, αναψυκτικά (εν+φιάλη)! Τα βυζαντινά πινάκια μέσα σε τι μπουκάλια μπαίνουν;

Τα βυζαντινά πινάκια εφυαλώνονται (επί+ύαλος), υφίστανται εφυάλωση. Σημαίνει ότι μετά τη διακόσμησή τους, ζωγραφική ή εγχάρακτη, αλείφονται με ρευστό, θερμό γυαλί και αποκτούν τη γνωστή εφυαλωμένη επιφάνεια. Εάν κατά την ανασκαφή συλλεγούν εφυαλωμένα όστρακα (=θραύσματα αγγείων), είναι σαφές ότι πρόκειται για βυζαντινό στρώμα.

Νομίζω ότι αρκούν αυτά και σταματώ σεβόμενη τον χρόνο σας. Εχουμε ανάγκη όμως από κάποιες σταθερές αξίες και επιτρέψτε μας να τις διατηρήσουμε. Τα ελληνικά υποφέρουν και κακοποιούνται βάναυσα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Ας κάνουμε, εν πάση περιπτώσει, ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μας. Ευχαριστώ, εφόσον φθάσατε έως εδώ(!). 

ΕΛΕΝΗ ΜΩΡΟΥ
Αθήνα​


----------



## stathis (Dec 13, 2011)

Από τον πολύ καλό _*Τυραννόσαυρο*_, ταινία που παίζεται αυτόν τον καιρό στις αίθουσες:

Ο πρωταγωνιστής έχει στείλει τον κολλητό του να αγοράσει κάποια πράγματα, κι όταν εκείνος τα φέρνει, τον ρωτάει τι του χρωστάει. Ο κολλητός αρνείται να πάρει χρήματα, λέγοντάς του: «Για _γραμματέα του θησαυροφυλακίου_ με πέρασες;». (_Chancellor of the Exchequer_ στο πρωτότυπο, δηλαδή υπουργός Οικονομικών)

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν πρόκειται για λάθος ή για απόπειρα του υποτιτλιστή να βελτιώσει το πρωτότυπο (γιατί και στα αγγλικά το καλαμπουράκι δεν λειτουργεί πολύ καλά, κατά τη γνώμη μου). Ωστόσο, ακόμη κι αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, θεωρώ ότι το «γραμματέας του θησαυροφυλακίου» κάνει ακόμη πιο προβληματικό τον διάλογο για τον Έλληνα θεατή.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2011)

Εμένα πρέπει να μου εξηγήσεις πού βρήκε την απόδοση chancellor = γραμματέας. Αν είχε ανοίξει έστω και ένα διαδικτυακό λεξικό:

Chancellor
n. - καγκελάριος (τίτλος πρωθυπουργού ή υπουργού οικονομικών), σφραγιδοφύλακας, (Βρετ.) πρύτανης (πανεπιστήμιου) _*idioms:*_​

Chancellor of the Exchequer (Βρετ.) Υπουργός Οικονομικών​
Federal Chancellor Ομοσπονδιακός Καγκελάριος, πρωθυπουργός της (Δυτικής) Γερμανίας​
Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/chancellor#ixzz1gU13gxE5
​​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2011)

Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι πουθενά δεν υπάρχει κάτι σαν Chancellor of the Exchequer (Br) = Secretary of Treasury (US) από όπου > γραμματέας του θησαυροφυλακίου;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2011)

Δηλαδή, μιλάμε για λογικό άλμα απ' αυτά που μαθαίναμε στο σχολείο; Διαβάζουμε Chancellor και καταλαβαίνουμε Γραμματέας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Είσαι κακός και υπερβολικός. Είδες, τα παιδιά το προσάρμοσαν και δεν έγραψαν «Μπορείς να έχεις κι εσύ ένα φλιτζάνι καφέ, Κώστα».



Τσ, τσ... κούπα ταιριάζει στο cup.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Το είδα κι εγώ και είπα, λάθος θα έκαναν, 25 ήθελαν να γράψουν. Αλλά μετά που το πρόσεξα, αναρωτήθηκα αν αυτό που ήξερα (ότι η αντιστοιχία ανθρώπινων-σκυλίσιων χρόνων ζωής είναι 1 προς 7) ισχύει ή όχι. Εδώ λοιπόν, λέει ότι αυτό εξαρτάται και από το μέγεθος και το είδος του σκυλιού και πως τα μικρόσωμα γερνάνε πιο αργά, όπως και οι γάτες άλλωστε. Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό ισχύει και για τους ανθρώπους...



Σύμφωνα με την θεωρία της ειδικής σχετικότητας, οι βουνίσιοι ζούνε λιγότερο (κατά 1 χιλιοστό του δευτερολέπτου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, μιλάμε για λογικό άλμα απ' αυτά που μαθαίναμε στο σχολείο; Διαβάζουμε Chancellor και καταλαβαίνουμε Γραμματέας;


Όχι. Αν το κάναμε αυτό, δεν θα ήμασταν καλοί μεταφραστές. Κάνουμε την έρευνά μας στο διαδίκτυο και ανακαλύπτουμε ότι ο CoE δεν είναι ο Καγκελάριος της Σκακιέρας αλλά ο Βρετανός αντίστοιχος του SoT (είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Εγγλέζοι). Ε, αυτόν πια, τον SoT, ξέρουμε ντε πώς τον λένε στα ελληνικά. Γραμματέα του Θησαυροφυλακίου...


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2011)

Τα μυαλά στον καγκελάριο...

Για τους ολετήρες, είπαμε, έχουμε νήμα:
Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι ολετήρες; (Dr7x)
που γέννησε κι άλλο νήμα:
Ο ολετήρας της κρεατομηχανής του κ. Παπαχελά (Ν. Σαραντάκος)


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2011)

Την _Καθημερινή _είναι πασιφανές ότι τη διαβάζουμε εδώ στη Λεξιλογία, και σε μια ευγενική εκδήλωση αντιφιλοφρόνησης μάθαμε ότι και στην _Καθημερινή _μας διαβάζουν (κάπου κάπου). Δεν χρειάζεται να υπογραμμίσει κανείς το κύρος της, ούτε χωράει αμφιβολία πως οι συντάκτες της (από τις «βαριές υπογραφές» της ελληνικής δημοσιογραφίας) είναι από τους αναγνωρισμένους γνωμηγήτορες. Γι’ αυτό ίσως και στα θέματα γλώσσας και ύφους περιμένει κανείς από αυτούς λίγο περισσότερη προσοχή, κάτι που φαίνεται άλλωστε από τα γράμματα αναγνωστών που δέχεται κάθε τόσο η εφημερίδα --λίγο πιο συχνά απ’ ό,τι οι υπόλοιπες εφημερίδες.

Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι δεν θα κακοκαρδιστούν εκεί στην _Καθημερινή_, αν τους επισημάνει κανείς ότι στο χτεσινό φύλλο (13 Δεκεμβρίου 2011) ο αναγνώστης θα σκόνταφτε σε παραπάνω από ένα ολισθήματα. Η επισήμανση γίνεται για να ακονίζει την επαγρύπνηση (τώρα που η εφημερίδα κατάργησε τους διορθωτές και έχει μείνει με τους αυτόματους ορθογράφους)…

Η πρώτη εντύπωση στη σειρά ήρθε από τη στήλη με τα γράμματα των αναγνωστών:


*Αβλεψίες*

Κύριε διευθυντά
Η πρώτη φορά που αναπήδησα και ανατρίχιασα ήταν όταν, πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου ίσως και περισσότερο, «ο κ. Ράινχαρτ εξεπλάγη*ν*» κατά την επίσκεψή του στο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών κ.λπ. Εξεπλάγην εγώ που αλίευσα τέτοιο μαργαριτάρι σε φύλλο της «Καθημερινής»· δεν το περίμενα ποτέ. Όσο για τον κ. Ράινχαρτ, εκείνος προφανώς εξεπλάγη! Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει εγγράμματο άτομο που αγνοεί τη χρήση και την κλίση του παθητικού αορίστου. Εξάλλου κάπου θα κυκλοφορεί και κανένας Τζάρτζανος, οπότε σταματώ εδώ.

Την πρώτη φορά το άφησα και το πήρε το ποτάμι. Τώρα όμως, μόλις προ ολίγου πέφτω πάνω στα «*εμφιαλωμένα πινάκια*» και --αν θέλετε με πιστεύετε-- δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω αν δεν σας απευθύνω δυο λόγια. Πρόκειται για την παρουσίαση της έκθεσης «Άγονη Γραμμή» στη σελ. 4 του φύλλου «Τέχνες και Γράμματα» της 4/12/2011. Εμφιαλώνονται νερά, κρασιά, ποτά, αναψυκτικά (εν + φιάλη)! Τα βυζαντινά πινάκια μέσα σε τι μπουκάλια μπαίνουν;

Τα βυζαντινά πινάκια *εφυαλώνονται *(επί + ύαλος), υφίστανται *εφυάλωση*. Σημαίνει ότι μετά τη διακόσμησή τους, ζωγραφική ή εγχάρακτη, αλείφονται με ρευστό, θερμό γυαλί και αποκτούν τη γνωστή *εφυαλωμένη *επιφάνεια. Εάν κατά την ανασκαφή συλλεγούν εφυαλωμένα όστρακα (=θραύσματα αγγείων), είναι σαφές ότι πρόκειται για βυζαντινό στρώμα.

Νομίζω ότι αρκούν αυτά και σταματώ σεβόμενη τον χρόνο σας. Έχουμε ανάγκη όμως από κάποιες σταθερές αξίες και επιτρέψτε μας να τις διατηρήσουμε. Τα ελληνικά υποφέρουν και κακοποιούνται βάναυσα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Ας κάνουμε, εν πάση περιπτώσει, ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μας. Ευχαριστώ, εφόσον φθάσατε έως εδώ(!).

Ελένη Μώρου -- Αθήνα​

Και αν θελήσει να παραμερίσει κανείς την παρατήρηση της αναγνώστριας, γιατί εδώ που τα λέμε είναι αλήθεια ότι οι όροι της μεσαιωνικής αρχαιολογίας δεν είναι τόσο γνωστοί και μια κάποια χαλαρότητα είναι δικαιολογημένη, τι να πω για το σημείωμα του διευθυντή της, που το διαβάζουν όλοι; Στην *Ιστορία ενός άρθρου* ο Αλέξης Παπαχελάς αποφαίνεται ότι: 

Η κρεατομηχανή του λαϊκισμού θέλει να τους περάσει από τον *ολετήρα *της, ισοπεδώνοντας τα πάντα.​
Ο ολετήρας δεν είναι βέβαια εξάρτημα της κρεατομηχανής, όπως φαίνεται να νομίζει ο δημοσιογράφος· είναι από τα χρόνια τα ομηρικά ο καταστροφέας, ο φονιάς. Έχω την εντύπωση πως κάπου συμφύρθηκαν στο νου του ο όλεθρος κι ο ολετήρας με το άλεσμα που κάνει η κρεατομηχανή. Το νόθο παιδί αυτών των δύο θα μπορούσε να είναι μια νέα λέξη, ας πούμε κάτι σαν **αλεστήρας*, εφεύρεση που θα άξιζε να τη βάλουμε στις λεξιπλασίες μας!

Πάμε όμως σε άλλη σελίδα, στο διεθνές ρεπορτάζ: Εδώ φαίνεται πως τους τίτλους βάζει κάποιος που κάνει την ίδια δουλειά και στα αθλητικά· μόνο έτσι μπορεί να εξηγηθεί η εμφανής επιρροή από τη γλώσσα των γηπέδων.

*Οι κάλπες δεν έληξαν την εξέγερση*
Ένοπλες συγκρούσεις και γενική απεργία επισκιάζουν τις δημοτικές εκλογές στη Συρία ​
Άλλη μια περίπτωση αποθετικού ρήματος που το παίρνει το ορμητικό ρεύμα της «μεταβατικότητας»! Ξέρω τι θα μου πείτε· να μη βιάζομαι, γιατί προς τα εκεί φαίνεται να κινείται το γλωσσικό αίσθημα του μέσου χρήστη. Εντάξει, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να μπορούσαν να τερματιστούν τα δεινά του λαού της Συρίας γρηγορότερα απ’ όσο χρειάζεται να ξεμπερδευτεί το γλωσσικό αίσθημα του τιτλατζή.

Κι αν για παρηγοριά αφήσουμε πίσω τα δεινά της Ανατολής για τις φαντασμαγορίες της Εσπερίας, πέφτουμε πάνω σε μια αναπάντεχη σύζευξη:
*Υπερπολυτελής βασιλική λέμβος για την Ελισάβετ*​Το σχέδιο της λέμβου θα απηχεί τις *εκπάγλου καλλονής βασιλικές λέμβους* του παρελθόντος, όπως αυτές από τα τέλη του 16ου και τις αρχές του 17ου αιώνα, που μετέφεραν τη βασίλισσα Ελισάβετ Α΄ και τους βασιλείς Ιάκωβο ΣΤ΄ και Α΄.

Γραμματικό λάθος δεν είναι βέβαια αυτό το «εκπάγλου καλλονής». Θέμα ύφους είναι. Δεν μου είχε ως τώρα τύχει να δω την έκφραση να κοσμεί κάτι άψυχο όπως μια βάρκα! Σε έμψυχα, ναι, θα το περίμενα --και σε θηλυκά μάλλον παρά σε αρσενικά. Μήπως η βάρκα θα έχει και γοργόνα στην πλώρη με τη μορφή της Κίρας Νάιτλυ; Ε, τότε ανακαλώ ευθύς· εξάπαντος θα είναι εκπάγλου καλλονής. 

Όσο για τους (δύο) βασιλείς Ιάκωβο Στ΄ και Α΄, που διακριτικά συνοδεύουν την Ελισάβετ σε ανώμαλη χρονολογική σειρά, εδώ έχουμε μια μικρή ιστορική παρανόηση. Το κείμενο στα αγγλικά λέει the boat’s design will echo the richly-decorated royal barges of the late 16th and early 17th century used by Queen Elizabeth I and King James VI and I, και ο μεταφραστής θα μπορούσε με μια γκουγκλιά να μάθει τα καθέκαστα της διαδοχής της μεγάλης εκείνης Ελισάβετ από *έναν *βασιλιά, τον μικρανιψιό της Ιάκωβο Στ΄ της Σκωτίας που πρόσθεσε στη βασιλική του κεφαλή και το στέμμα της Αγγλίας αναγορευόμενος σε Ιάκωβο Α΄ της Αγγλίας, όλα αυτά επί εποχής Σαίξπηρ.

Και για να μην παρασυρθώ άλλο από το διδασκαλικό ύφος, ας κλείσω με μια μικρή επισήμανση. Κι εδώ πάλι δεν πρόκειται για λάθος· η παρατήρηση έχει μάλλον συναισθηματικό χαρακτήρα: όταν η εφημερίδα θυμάται ότι

πριν από έναν αιώνα, σαν αύριο, ο Νορβηγός εξερευνητής Ρόαλ *Άμουνσεν *κατέκτησε τον Νότιο Πόλο​
εγώ με κρυφή ανησυχία αντιλαμβάνομαι το χρονικό χάσμα που με χωρίζει από τη νέα γενιά που μεταγράφει αδίστακτα τα ξένα ονόματα όπως ακριβώς προφέρονται στη γλώσσα τους. Μα θα θυμόμαστε πώς λεγόταν ένας εξερευνητής έναν αιώνα πριν; Ε, τι να κάνω, αλλιώς τον είχα μάθει στο σχολείο, αλλιώς τον διαβάζαμε στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες και στα βιβλία παιδικής λογοτεχνίας. 

Τρέχω γρήγορα στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες: *Άμουνδσεν *λέει το Λεξικό του Ελευθερουδάκη, *Αμούνδσεν *(με μεγαλοπρεπή περισπωμένη) τον έχει η _Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_, το ίδιο (χωρίς περισπωμένη) η _Υδρία _και η _Νέα Δομή_ (κι αν οι δύο πρώτες είναι παλιές και ξεπερασμένες, οι άλλες δύο είναι κοντινές). Μονάχα στις ακόμη πιο νέες πηγές, Πάπυρο και _Βιογραφικό Λεξικό_ της Εκδοτικής Αθηνών συναντώ το νεότερο υπόδειγμα: Άμουνσεν. Και σκέφτομαι, τι κρίμα, πάει χάθηκε ένας ωραίος γλωσσοδέτης της παιδικής ηλικίας, τότε που σκύβαμε πάνω από τη γήινη σφαίρα και συλλαβίζαμε ονόματα ηρώων που αψήφησαν τις δυνάμεις της φύσης.

Αυτά, και πάλι ζητώ τη συμπάθειά σας...


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2011)

Άλλαξαν οι καιροί, άλλαξαν τα παιδικά βιβλία και οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες. 
Δε νομίζω να μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά στο σχολείο σήμερα για τον Ερρίκο Ντυνάν, τον Αλβέρτο Σβάιτσερ και τις περιπέτειες των Άμουνδσεν και Σκοτ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2011)

SBE said:


> Άλλαξαν οι καιροί, άλλαξαν τα παιδικά βιβλία και οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες.
> Δε νομίζω να μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά στο σχολείο σήμερα για τον Ερρίκο Ντυνάν, τον Αλβέρτο Σβάιτσερ και τις περιπέτειες των Άμουνδσεν και Σκοτ.


Τι είδους αφορισμός είναι αυτός και, το κυριότερο, πόθεν προκύπτει; Για κανέναν απ' όσους αναφέρεις ούτε εγώ έμαθα από το σχολείο μου, αλλά από τα εξωσχολικά μου διαβάσματα όταν ήμουν μαθητής.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι η έμφαση είναι στο «άλλαξαν τα παιδικά βιβλία και οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες», επειδή προφανώς άλλαξαν οι προτεραιότητες, τα γούστα των πελατών. 

Ήταν τότε περισσότερα τα παιδιά που θα ενδιαφέρονταν να διαβάσουν για τον Σβάιτσερ και τον Άμουνδσεν; Ήταν, επειδή δεν είχαν, σαν τα σημερινά παιδιά, να διαλέξουν από τόσα πράγματα, που πολλά είναι πιο εύκολα ή πιο ενδιαφέροντα. Επίσης, τότε έπαιρνες δώρο στο παιδί το βιβλίο για τον Ντινάν (τότε «Ντυνάν») και το είχες εξασφαλίσει το φωτοστέφανο. Σήμερα, ακόμα κι αν το βρεις, θα το ανοίξεις και θα είναι σε πολυτονικό, με κακοφτιαγμένη εικονογράφηση. Θα κάνει μπαμ ότι ο εκδότης πλασάρει πολυκαιρισμένο πράγμα. (Τρόπος του λέγειν. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχει ένα βιβλίο για τον Ντυνάν, που κυκλοφόρησε το 2001.)


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2011)

Αναγνωστικό της τετάρτης δημοτικού ο Ντυνάν και νομίζω ο Σβάιτσερ ήταν απο το αναγνωστικό της τρίτης δημοτικού, αυτό με την κουκουβάγια, Ζαζ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Τι είδους αφορισμός είναι αυτός και, το κυριότερο, πόθεν προκύπτει; Για κανέναν απ' όσους αναφέρεις ούτε εγώ έμαθα από το σχολείο μου, αλλά από τα εξωσχολικά μου διαβάσματα όταν ήμουν μαθητής.



Κι εγώ το ίδιο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Θυμάμαι επίσης στο κεφάλαιο Ντυνάν εικονογράφηση με τον Ντυνάν υποθέτω, να μεταφέρει έναν τραυματία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία (της επικαιρότητας, όχι της συζήτησης για τον Ντινάν), η *Νάνα Μούσχουρη* είναι *Νάνα* (από το «Ιωάννα») και όχι _Νανά_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αναγνωστικό της τετάρτης δημοτικού ο Ντυνάν και νομίζω ο Σβάιτσερ ήταν απο το αναγνωστικό της τρίτης δημοτικού, αυτό με την κουκουβάγια, Ζαζ.





SBE said:


> Θυμάμαι επίσης στο κεφάλαιο Ντυνάν εικονογράφηση με τον Ντυνάν υποθέτω, να μεταφέρει έναν τραυματία.


Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα απ' αυτά. Μήπως διδαχτήκαμε διαφορετικά αναγνωστικά; Από την άλλη, τα (εξωσχολικά) βιβλία απ' τα οποία έμαθα για όλα αυτά τα πρόσωπα τα θυμάμαι ζωηρότατα, λες και ήταν μόλις χτες, και τα 'χω ακόμη κιόλας.



nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία (της επικαιρότητας, όχι της συζήτησης για τον Ντινάν), η *Νάνα Μούσχουρη* είναι *Νάνα* (από το «Ιωάννα») και όχι _Νανά_.


Κάποιοι ισχυρίζονται πως είναι από το Μπανάνα Μούσχουρη.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Σύμφωνα με την θεωρία της ειδικής σχετικότητας, οι βουνίσιοι ζούνε λιγότερο (κατά 1 χιλιοστό του δευτερολέπτου).



Ίσως επειδή συνήθως είναι και πιο σωματώδεις;


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2011)

SBE said:


> Θυμάμαι επίσης στο κεφάλαιο Ντυνάν εικονογράφηση με τον Ντυνάν υποθέτω, να μεταφέρει έναν τραυματία.



Στη σελίδα 267
Αναγνωστικό Ε' Δημοτικού του 1966.
Διαβάζοντάς το λίγο, καταλαβαίνει κανείς γιατί είμαστε έτσι που είμαστε... και πάλι καλά να λέμε


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Ίσως επειδή συνήθως είναι και πιο σωματώδεις;
> View attachment 2265



Σύμφωνα με την θεωρία -και τα πειραματικά δεδομένα-, είναι γιατί βρίσκονται πιο μακριά από το κέντρο βάρους της Γης (όσο περισσότερη μάζα βρίσκεται κοντά σου, τόσο πιο αργά κυλάει ο χρόνος).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Στη σελίδα 267
> Αναγνωστικό Ε' Δημοτικού του 1966.
> Διαβάζοντάς το λίγο, καταλαβαίνει κανείς γιατί είμαστε έτσι που είμαστε... και πάλι καλά να λέμε


Έλσα, εγώ πήγα Ε' Δημοτικού τη χρονιά 1978-79. Δεν είχαμε αυτό το αναγνωστικό.


----------



## Tapioco (Dec 15, 2011)

Την παρακάτω "φώτοου" τη βρήκα σε ένα φόρουμ>τόπικ με τίτλο "αστείες φώτοουζ".
Έκανα κανα πεντάλεπτο να καταλάβω τι το αστείο είχε, αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο. 
Απολαύστε:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

Καταπληκτική!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Έλσα, εγώ πήγα Ε' Δημοτικού τη χρονιά 1978-79. Δεν είχαμε αυτό το αναγνωστικό.


Κρύβε λόγια... 
Ούτε εγώ είχα αυτό, απλώς βρήκα την εικόνα που έλεγε η SBE και ξεφυλλίζοντας τα αναγνωστικά της εποχής, με έπιασε μια μικρή κατάθλιψη...


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Στη σελίδα 267
> Αναγνωστικό Ε' Δημοτικού του 1966.
> Διαβάζοντάς το λίγο, καταλαβαίνει κανείς γιατί είμαστε έτσι που είμαστε... και πάλι καλά να λέμε



Το 1966 δεν είχα γεννηθεί, οπότε μάλλον σε κάποια άλλη μετεμψύχωση αυτού του βιβλίου θα πρέπει να το πέτυχα και δεν είναι αυτή η εικονογράφηση που θυμάμαι, αν και κινείται στα ίδια. Όμως πήγαινα σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο και κάναμε πιο πολλά βιβλία από τα υποχρεωτικά, οπότε ίσως αυτό να το ξέθαψαν κάπου.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

Γυναίκα-ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι:
Τα τελευταία χρόνια πολλά παιδιά δεν εμβολιάζονται, κι αυτό ανησυχεί την ιατρική κοινότητα επειδή οι ασθένειες εγκυμονούν.

Αναφέρω ότι η ρεπόρτερ ήταν γυναίκα, επειδή θα περίμενες τουλάχιστον να ήξερε τη χρήση της λέξης "εγκυμονώ".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Καταπληκτική!


Βάλτε κάπου και τη λύση του κουίζ για εμάς τους αργόστροφους!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

Σ' εκείνο το σημείο επρόκειτο να γράψουν κάτι στα αγγλικά, από μηχανική μετάφραση. Αλλά δυστυχώς γι' αυτούς, μόλις πάτησαν το Translate, τους έβγαλε μήνυμα "Translate server error".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2011)

LOL!!!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 18, 2011)

Όντως LOL! Η αυτόματη μετάφραση είναι πάντοτε πηγή χαράς και γέλιου. 

Και τώρα το δικό μου: εχτές έβλεπα στην ΕΤ 3 το Quiz Show και όλα πήγαιναν καλά μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή διαβάζω στον υπότιτλο "Ωδή στον Γκρέσιαν Ουρν". Δεν περνιέμαι για πολύ κουλτουριάρα, αλλά την Ode on a Grecian Urn την είχα ακουστά κι εγώ ακόμη.

Γενικά δεν υπήρχαν άλλα ψεγάδια στη μετάφραση απ' όσο πρόσεξα, ακόμη και φράσεις που θα περίμενε κανείς ότι μπορεί να ξεφύγει ένα λάθος ήταν εντάξει (π.χ. το "wild goose chase" αποδόθηκε "κυνήγι φαντασμάτων", μια χαρά). Αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν τόσο θέμα γλώσσας όσο θέμα εγκυκλοπαιδικής μόρφωσης (αν και φυσικά εκείνο το *on* θα έπρεπε να εγείρει υποψίες, αν ήταν πρόσωπο θα έβαζαν to, κι εξάλλου θα έπρεπε να αναγνωρίσει κανείς τις λέξεις grecian και urn έστω και με κεφαλαίο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2011)

Αυτός ο Γκρέσιαν Ουρν θα πρέπει να είναι υπουργός τουρισμού της Νομανσλάνδης.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2011)

Αξία σταθερή στον χρόνο: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αστικές-γκάφες&p=107389&viewfull=1#post107389. :)


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 19, 2011)

Πάλι στο ''Υπόγειοι Κόσμοι'' του ΣΚΑΪ, σε αναφορά στον Χίτλερ κάπου λέει ''...of Prussia'' και από κάτω βλέπεις ''..της Προύσας''. Εεεε, χωρίς φούντα καλαματιανή και μαύρο απο την Προύσα δε γίνεσαι αρχικαγκελάριος, αυτό είναι σίγουρο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 19, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Αξία σταθερή στον χρόνο: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αστικές-γκάφες&p=107389&viewfull=1#post107389. :)


Ε με τόσο μεγάλο νήμα, τι περιμένεις... 
Mήπως να ενημερώσουμε τα κανάλια; Απο το 2009 κρατάει αυτή η ιστορία! Αργά η γρήγορα θα χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο και μια βαθιά φωνή θα πει: "Hello, this is Grecian Urn... did you call me?"


JimAdams said:


> Εεεε, χωρίς φούντα καλαματιανή και μαύρο απο την Προύσα δε γίνεσαι αρχικαγκελάριος, αυτό είναι σίγουρο!


Για καγκελάριος δεν ξέρω, αλλά δημοσιογράφος του ΣΚΑΪ, σίγουρα δεν γίνεσαι!


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2011)

JimAdams said:


> Πάλι στο ''Υπόγειοι Κόσμοι'' του ΣΚΑΪ, σε αναφορά στον Χίτλερ κάπου λέει ''...of Prussia'' και από κάτω βλέπεις ''..της Προύσας''. Εεεε, χωρίς φούντα καλαματιανή και μαύρο απο την Προύσα δε γίνεσαι αρχικαγκελάριος, αυτό είναι σίγουρο!



Από τα _Απαγορευμένα αντολφίδικα_ :

Να ξεφύγω δεν μπορούσα, καθώς γύριζα απ' την Προύσα
Με προδώσανε στο Σκάι κι η Πρωσία τώρα πάει
Είχα ράψει στο σακάκι δυο σακούλες με μαυράκι
και στης Εύας τα σιγκούνια ηρωίνη ως τα μπούνια
και 
Σαν μαστουρωθείς, γίνεσαι ευθύς βασιλιάς, δικτάτορας, θεός και κοσμοκράτορας...

:scared:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστεί ειδικό νήμα για τους τιτλατζήδες. Εντάξει, το επόμενο είναι από αθλητικό ιστότοπο, αλλά και πάλι. Μία στις τέσσερις λέξεις είναι ελληνική --κι αυτή είναι μεταφραστικό λάθος...


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2011)

Η αγαπημένη μας ΕΤ3 δεν μας άφησε ανικανοποίητους και αυτή την εβδομάδα. Πρώτα πρώτα μας σέρβιρε δυο χτυπητά (για τα οποία, λυπάμαι, δεν κράτησα τεκμηρίωση): Σε αλλεπάλληλα επεισόδια --Τετάρτη και Πέμπτη-- μιας εκπομπής που παρουσιάζει κάποιος κυριούλης με τσαγανό προσπαθώντας να βρει γιατί μπορεί ο κόσμος να αγαπά πόλεις σαν τη Νέα Υόρκη και το Παρίσι, ακούσαμε (α) ότι οι μεγάλοι ουρανοξύστες χτίστηκαν στη Νέα Υόρκη τη δεκαετία του '30, τότε που μαινόταν η *Μεγάλη Κατάθλιψη*, και (β) ότι ένας από τους πρώτους που βρήκαν βολικό το Παρίσι ήταν ο Ρωμαίος αυτοκράτορας *Τζούλιαν*.

Έπειτα, την Παρασκευή, στο ντοκιμαντέρ _Επίγειος Πόλεμος_ (αγγλόφωνο, του 2009, πρωτότυπος τίτλος _Ground War_), μάθαμε ένα σωρό ωραία πράγματα: Ότι οι ιππότες Hospitallers (= οι Ιωαννίτες της Ρόδου κι έπειτα της Μάλτας) είναι οι *Ναΐτες *! Ότι στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο έγιναν φοβερές μάχες στο *Βερντούν*, που είναι κοντά στον ποταμό *Μιους *(Meuse = Μεύση). Ότι στις πολιορκίες έσκαβαν *ορυχεία *(mines = υπονόμους) για να γκρεμίσουν τα _προπύργια _(bastions, δοκιμότερο το «προμαχώνες») και ότι οι εχθροί προσπαθούσαν να σκοτώσουν αυτούς τους miners = *μεταλλωρύχους*. Προσπερνώ την απειρία στη μετάφραση των διαφόρων ειδών εκρηκτικών (high explosive, shrapnel) που αποδίδονταν όλα συλλήβδην ως «οβίδες», καθώς και το ότι defences στον πληθυντικό μεταφράζεται δοκιμότερα «αμυντικά έργα» και όχι «άμυνες» ενός στρατού, και στέκομαι σ' αυτό που μπορεί να αποτελειώσει το θεατή: «The Blitzkrieg», λέει ο εκφωνητής και σταματά. Τελεία. Καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ξεκινάει νέο κεφάλαιο. «The armoured vehicles of the Germans....». Μετάφραση: «Τα μπλίτσκριγκ, τα θωρακισμένα οχήματα των Γερμανών...». (Υπεύθυνος υποτιτλισμού: The Art Factory).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2011)

Αμ, δεν τους φτάνει που προσλαμβάνουν παιδάκια με γνώσεις Λόουερ για μεταφραστές, στην Ελλάδα θεωρείται αμαρτία να πληρώσουν έναν επιμελητή. Ο οποίος αφού διορθώσει τα λάθη, θα ζητήσει από την εταιρεία να ανακοινώσει στο παιδάκι ότι έχει να φάει πολλά καρβέλια ακόμα μέχρι να γίνει μεταφραστής.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2011)

Εάριον, δώσε πιο πολλά στοιχεία γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να βρω κανένα μπιτσκρίγκ για τη συλλογή πολεμικών οχημάτων μου.
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2011)

A displacement of the letter "F", γιατί από facts δεν πάει καλά ο actory· είναι unsatisfactory. :devil:
Εμ, θέλει κάποια κυβικά για να υποτιτλίσεις ντοκιμαντέρ και μάλιστα ιστορικά. 



SBE said:


> Εάριον, δώσε πιο πολλά στοιχεία γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να βρω κανένα μπιτσκρίγκ για τη συλλογή πολεμικών οχημάτων μου. [...]



@ SBE: Βeachkrieg ή bitchkrieg; Γιατί για το πρώτο χρειάζονται αποβατικά, ενώ για το δεύτερο δεν θέλει όχημα.
Ξέρω, typo, αλλά συμπάθα με· ξέρεις πως δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ σε λογοπαίγνιο. :)
Once a punkster, always a punster.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2011)

Earion said:


> ...ένας από τους πρώτους που βρήκαν βολικό το Παρίσι ήταν ο Ρωμαίος αυτοκράτορας *Τζούλιαν*.


Πλάκα πλάκα, μαθαίνουμε και κάτι που δεν είχαμε ακούσει ποτέ ή σίγουρα δεν είχαμε συγκρατήσει.

The name _Paris_ derives from that of its earliest inhabitants, the Gaulish tribe known as the Parisii. The city was called Lutetia (more fully, Lutetia Parisiorum, "Lutetia of the Parisii"), during the Roman era of the 1st to the 6th century, but during the reign of Julian the Apostate (360–363) the city was renamed Paris.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris

Δεν θυμόμουν τη σχέση του Ιουλιανού με το Παρίσι, αλλά κυρίως αναρωτιόμουν «Γιατί “Παρίσι” αφού τότε ήταν Λουτητία;». Να γιατί!


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ξέρω, typo, αλλά συμπάθα με· ξέρεις πως δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ σε λογοπαίγνιο. :)
> Once a punkster, always a punster.



Μα κι έγω το έγραψα χωριατιστί, χωρίς Λ και ξενόφερτα τριπλά σύμφωνα. ;)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 19, 2011)

Earion said:


> Η αγαπημένη μας ΕΤ3 δεν μας άφησε ανικανοποίητους και αυτή την εβδομάδα...



Σε συγχαίρω για το κουράγιο σου, που έκατσες και το είδες όλο! Εγώ στο "Βερντούν" θα είχα αλλάξει κανάλι, και μετά άλλα τρία (για ψυχολογικούς λόγους, να απομακρυνθώ όσο γίνεται από το τερατούργημα!) :devil:


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 20, 2011)

Earion said:


> ... Ότι στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο έγιναν φοβερές μάχες στο *Βερντούν*, που είναι κοντά στον ποταμό *Μιους *(Meuse = Μεύση)...



Καταρχάς, οφείλω να δώσω κι εγώ συγχαρητήρια στον αγαπητό φίλο για το απίστευτο κουράγιο του να παρακολουθήσει και να καταγράψει όλα τούτα τα θαυμαστά, χαρίζοντάς μας απίστευτες στιγμές γέλιου με τα κατορθώματα υποτιτλισμού στην κρατική τηλεόραση.

Εν συνεχεία, όμως, ως ορκισμένος εχθρός του νεωτερισμού "Μεύσης", θα υπενθυμίσω ότι ο ποταμός αυτός ήταν γνωστός στους ελληνόφωνους και σε εποχές που δεν υπήρχαν γαλλικά ώστε να τα εξελληνίσουμε: "Καὶ νῦν δεδούλωται μὲν Γαλατία ἡ τούς τε Ἄμβρονας καὶ τοὺς Κίμβρους ἐφ´ ἡμᾶς ἀποστείλασα, καὶ γεωργεῖται πᾶσα ὥσπερ αὐτὴ ἡ Ἰταλία, πλεῖται δὲ οὐ Ῥοδανὸς ἔτι μόνος οὐδ´ Ἄραρις, ἀλλὰ καὶ *Μόσας *καὶ Λίγρος καὶ Ῥῆνος αὐτὸς καὶ ὠκεανὸς αὐτό" (Δίων Κάσσιος, μδ΄, 42).


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 20, 2011)

Επίσης, αν δω ακόμη μία βραχεία λίστα θα λαλήσω εντελώς. Δεν το αντέχω αυτό το κατασκεύασμα. Πρώτον, πρόκειται για τραγέλαφο ή για κάτι σαν εκείνους τους ανθρωποκέφαλους ταύρους των ασσυριακών αναγλύφων. Από πάνω φράκο και παπιγιόν κι από κάτω βερμούδα από πανέρι και σαγιονάρα. Δεύτερον, ακόμη κι αν πούμε "βραχύς κατάλογος", πάλι αγγλόδουλη (κι εντελώς αφύσικη για τα ελληνικά) απόδοση θα έχουμε. Δηλαδή, σε τελική ανάλυση, θα πάθουμε τίποτε αν πούμε "τελική επιλογή" ή "τελικός κατάλογος υποψηφιοτήτων"; :):)

Κι αφού είπα ό,τι έπρεπε για να ξεσκάσω, θερμά συγχαρητήρια στους υποψηφίους και δη στους μεταφραστές. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2011)

shortlist = λίστα/κατάλογος προεπιλογής, τελική λίστα/τελικός κατάλογος επιλογής, μικρή λίστα / λίστα επικρατέστερων (υποψηφίων) 

Κατά τα άλλα, συγχαρητήρια θα πω κι εγώ. :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 20, 2011)

Κι έλεγα κι εγώ τι είναι ο βραχύς κατάλογος που λέει ο Ρογήρος και σε ποιο υποτιτλισμένο ντοκυμανταίρ εμφανίστηκε. 

Βεβαίως στο προαναφερθέν ντοκυμανταίρ θα ήταν κοντή λίστα. Βία 1.55.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2011)

Φρικτό έγκλημα ψυχιάτρου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, διαβάζω στα σημερινά Νέα. Αν αναρωτιέστε τι έκανε ο φριχτός ψυχίατρος, μας το λέει ο υπέρτιτλος: _Τον έδεσαν χειροπόδαρα και τον άφησαν να καεί_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Φρικτό έγκλημα ψυχιάτρου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, διαβάζω στα σημερινά Νέα. Αν αναρωτιέστε τι έκανε ο φριχτός ψυχίατρος, μας το λέει ο υπέρτιτλος: _Τον έδεσαν χειροπόδαρα και τον άφησαν να καεί_.


Εικόνα πήρες; Δεν πήρες. Γιατί τώρα διορθώθηκε και λέει: Άγρια δολοφονία ψυχιάτρου...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2011)

Γκρρρρρρρρρρρρ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Ευτυχώς που ο γκούγκλης είναι φίλος μας (και υπάρχουν πια πολλοί συναθροιστές ειδήσεων):


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εικόνα πήρες; Δεν πήρες. Γιατί τώρα διορθώθηκε και λέει: Άγρια δολοφονία ψυχιάτρου...



Το οποίο επίσης είναι προβληματικό, αν και λιγότερο. Κι αυτό για να μην βάλουν ρήμα, μπας και χαθεί ο δημοσιογραφίστικος επιθετικός προσδιορισμός.


----------



## SBE (Dec 20, 2011)

Φρικτοί κι οι ψυχίατροι, φρικτοί κι οι δημοσιογράφοι. Φρίττω κι εγώ που διαβάζω...

Προχτές είχα την αμφίβολη ευτυχία να γνωρίσω έναν ακόμα δημοσιογράφο- ανταποκριτή και φυσικά η συζήτηση πήγε αναπόφευκτα στην οικονομική κατάσταση της Ελλάδας. Δεν περίμενα ότι θα συναντούσα ποτέ νέο άνθρωπο που δουλειά του είναι η ενημέρωση να είναι συνωμοσιολογομανής και να λέει π.χ. ότι η σημερινή κατάσταση είχε προαποφασιστεί (από ποιους; ) εδώ και πενήντα χρόνια, όλοι εναντίον της Ελλάδας παλαιόθεν κλπκλπ. Ε, μετά από αυτό τα κακά ελληνικά τι να σου κάνουν; Κερασάκι είναι απλώς. Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να κρεμάσουμε στο Σύνταγμα όλους τους υπουργούς παιδείας ή απλώς να τους κλείσουμε στην απομόνωση και να περνάνε μερικές ώρες κάθε μέρα για κουβεντούλα μερικά από τα εξαιρετικά προϊόντα του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2011)

SBE said:


> [[...]ότι η σημερινή κατάσταση είχε προαποφασιστεί (από ποιους; ) εδώ και πενήντα χρόνια, όλοι εναντίον της Ελλάδας παλαιόθεν κλπκλπ. [...]


Και κυρίως, για ποιο λόγο είχε προαποφασιστεί; Εκεί να δεις τι θα άκουγες...


----------



## SBE (Dec 20, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Και κυρίως, για ποιο λόγο είχε προαποφασιστεί; Εκεί να δεις τι θα άκουγες...



Δε ρώτησα γιατί με είχε καταλάβει έντονη επιθυμία να πηδήξω από το παράθυρο, όπως κάνουν στο σινεμά, που σπάει το τζάμι σε κομματάκια και βγαίνει ο ήρωας χωρίς γρατζουνιά, κι έτσι κοίταζα με το ένα μάτι τη τζαμαρία και με το άλλο τον συνομιλητή μου. 
Έπιασε τ' αυτί μου κάτι για πετρελαιαγωγούς που θα διασχίζουν τη Μεσόγειο όλη, για τον πλούτο της Ελλάδας σε φυσικό αέριο (φύγαμε από το πετρέλαιο) και γενικώς ζούσε σε ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν στο οποίο η μόνη χώρα που έχει πρόβλημα είναι η Ελλάδα, που δεν υπάρχει Μερκοζύ, Ομπάμα και λοιπά συναφή, μόνο κάποιο ανώνυμοι και μυστηριώδεις κακοί που μας επιβουλεύονται και όλο το χρόνο ροκανίζουν το δέντρο της Ελλάδας και δε λέει να έρθει το δωδεκάμερο των Χριστουγέννων να αφήσουν το πριόνι. Α, και Τούρκοι. Και κάτι για Ρώσους είπε. Σ' αυτό το σύμπαν ο κόσμος αποτελείται από Έλληνες, Τούρκους, Ρώσους και λοιπές δυνάμεις. 200 χρόνια μετά το 1821.:upz:

Δεν είπε για τους κακούς εβραίους τραπεζίτες ούτε για εξωγήινους, οπότε νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι πρόοδος. 

Το τραγικό είναι ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι που ασχολούνται με την ενημέρωσή μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2011)

Κάνοντας ζάπινγκ τα χαράματα, έπεσα πάνω σε ντοκιμαντέρ του Σκάι για το Μεξικό, όπου εκτός από όλα τα "ν" που έλειπαν, π.χ. "τη πόλη", "το καιρό" κλπ., είχαμε και συνεχή επανάληψη της λέξης "προσαράζω". Οι κονκισταδόρ *προσάραξαν *στο Μεξικό, ο Κορτές *προσάραξε *στο Γιουκατάν, και δώσ' του να 'χει, σε μετάφραση του ρήματος "land".


----------



## Zazula (Dec 21, 2011)

Ε, τουλάχιστον οφείλουμε να του αναγνωρίσουμε το γεγονός ότι για να αποδώσει το _land _επέλεξε το _προσαράζω _κι όχι το _προσγειώνομαι_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Παράκληση: Σαν γενική αρχή και για να ενισχυθεί ο εκπαιδευτικός χαρακτήρας του νήματος, χωρίς παρεξήγηση από τους έμπειρους συναδέλφους αλλά και για χάρη των περαστικών που μπορεί να μην ξέρουν καν την ξένη γλώσσα, ας προσθέτουμε σε μια σημείωση και τη σωστή απόδοση, τη σωστή σύνταξη κ.λπ. Εδώ για παράδειγμα:

Σημ.: *land* = (εδώ) αποβιβάζομαι, π.χ. _Ο Κορτές αποβιβάστηκε στο Γιουκατάν_.

Ας είναι και λίγο δασκαλίστικο έτσι, κακό δεν κάνει.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2011)

Να ληφθεί υπόψη πάντως ότι δεν το επεσήμανα ως λάθος στη μετάφραση, αλλά ως λάθος στη χρήση της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Δηλαδή ότι "προσαράζω" σημαίνει:
*προσαράζω *[prosarázo] P2.2α *:* (για πλοίο) προσκρούω ή κάθομαι σε αβαθή βυθό ή σε υφάλους: _Tο πλοίο προσάραξε στα αβαθή του λιμανιού και ακινητοποιήθηκε. _ [λόγ. < ελνστ. _προσαράσσω _μεταπλ. κατά το _αράσσω _> _αράζω_]
Άρα δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν να λέγεται για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, εκτός αν όλοι οι κονκισταδόρες μηδενός εξαιρουμένου ήταν τόσο άτυχοι ώστε τα πλοία τους να προσαράζουν κάθε φορά που προσέγγιζαν σε ξένο μέρος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2011)

Είναι, ωστόσο, και μεταφραστικό λάθος, αφού δεν ξέρω λεξικό να δίνει το _προσαράζω_ στις αποδόσεις τού _land_. Βεβαίως, όπως λες, ο μεταφραστής δεν άνοιξε λεξικό και έδωσε την απόδοση που έκρινε σωστή επειδή νόμιζε ότι ήξερε τη σημασία / χρήση της ελληνικής λέξης. Άρα, η σωστή δασκαλίστικη προσέγγιση είναι να επισημαίνουμε τη σωστή απόδοση που υπάρχει στα δίγλωσσα λεξικά (για να θυμίζουμε ότι η χρήση τους είναι καλή επένδυση) και να δείχνουμε και πού θα μας ταίριαζε το _προσαράζω_ (ενίοτε και με το αγγλικό: _run aground_).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 21, 2011)

Νομίζω πάντως πως πολλά τέτοια λάθη γεννιούνται επειδή νομίζουμε ότι ξέρουμε την ελληνική λέξη που δίνει ένα αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό, το εμπιστευόμαστε δηλαδή τυφλά. Προσωπικά, αναρωτιέμαι πάντα τι θα απαντήσω αν με ρωτήσει κανείς τι σημαίνει η εκάστοτε ελληνική λέξη που θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω. Αν κοντοσταθώ στον ορισμό, σημαίνει ότι δεν την ξέρω, άρα την κοιτάζω στο ΛΚΝ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2011)

Για να φορέσω κι εγώ τα δασκαλίστικα, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρόκειται για λάθος αποκωδικοποίησης (και, για την ακρίβεια, για ελλιπείς εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις). Με άλλα λόγια, ο μεταφραστής/η μεταφράστρια δεν καταλαβαίνει καν στα αγγλικά τι σημαίνουν ακριβώς αυτά τα Cortes landed, the conquistadors landed (επειδή πιθανόν δεν γνωρίζει ότι οι εκστρατείες έγιναν στοχευμένα --κάτι που δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να το έχει ίσως καταλάβει από προηγούμενα σημεία του ντοκιμαντέρ), υποθέτει ότι παρασύρθηκαν από ανέμους (όπως συνέβη σε πολλούς εξερευνητές) και βρέθηκαν κατά τύχη εκεί και σωστά (δηλαδή λάθος) επιλέγει την προσάραξη.

Θα έπρεπε να πονηρευτεί; Ενδεχομένως. Με τέτοιες αμοιβές, τι να πεις;


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2011)

Τον κακομοίρη τον μεταφραστή... Ως τώρα τον είπαμε τεμπέλη που δεν άνοιξε το αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό, ανελλήνιστο που δεν ήξερε τι θα πει «προσαράζω», ανιστόρητο που δεν ήξερε τι έκαναν οι Ισπανοί στο Μεξικό, και φυσικά είναι μονήρης τύπος και μανιοκαταθλιπτικός, όπως όλοι οι μεταφραστές.

:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2011)

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να είναι γαύρος... :) :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2011)

Και μετά τού μένει μόνο να είναι χοντρός και άσχημος.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 21, 2011)

Μπα, αν θυμηθούμε τους παλιούς το χειρότερο τα περιλαμβάνει όλα αυτά αλλά πάει και πιο κάτω.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τον κακομοίρη τον μεταφραστή... Ως τώρα τον είπαμε τεμπέλη που δεν άνοιξε το αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό, ανελλήνιστο που δεν ήξερε τι θα πει «προσαράζω», ανιστόρητο που δεν ήξερε τι έκαναν οι Ισπανοί στο Μεξικό, και φυσικά είναι μονήρης τύπος και μανιοκαταθλιπτικός, όπως όλοι οι μεταφραστές.
> 
> :)


Επειδή κανείς δεν τα ξέρει όλα, ούτε καν εγώ, τα παραπάνω δεινά λύνονται με το ιντερνέτ (ακόμα και η μοναξιά, μια βόλτα από εδώ τα λύνει όλα :twit:)


----------



## Themis (Dec 22, 2011)

Πόσα διαμάντια πια χωράνε σ' αυτό το νήμα; Πόσα αριστουργήματα, πόσες κορωνίδες της δημιουργίας; Δεν μπορώ να μη μοιραστώ μαζί σας _μία _πρόταση που εντόπισε συνάδελφος στην ειδησεογραφία του Σκάι - τρόπος του λέγειν ειδησεογραφία, αφού ο τίτλος είναι "Διαψεύδεται η αισιοδοξία του Βενιζέλου για το PSI", και ποιος θα το θεωρούσε αυτό είδηση; Μία πρόταση ολόκληρο σενάριο, που καταλήγει σε κορύφωση. Ιδού λοιπόν κομμάτι-κομμάτι, όπως ακριβώς δημοσιεύτηκε (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των μπολντ):
-- Το ρεπορτάζ λέει ότι αυτή τη στιγμή δίνεται μία *κυριολεκτική μάχη με το χρόνο*
Εντάξει, μιλάμε για σοβαρά πράγματα αφού η μάχη με τον χρόνο δεν είναι μεταφορική. Αξίζει τον κόπο να προχωρήσουμε.
-- αλλά και με την ουσία των διαπραγματεύσεων
Γιατί, τι τους έκανε η καημένη η ουσία των διαπραγματεύσεων και εξαπολύουν μάχη εναντίον της; Ή μήπως πρόκειται για διαλεκτική έκλαμψη; Εννοώ, μπηχτή κατά της ουσιοκρατικής αντίληψης της ιστορίας που τα βλέπει όλα σαν εκτύλιξη μιας προϋπάρχουσας ουσίας, ενώ οι διαπραγματευόμενοι που, καθώς διαπραγματεύονται, δίνουν μάχη με την ουσία των διαπραγματεύσεων συνιστούν την απόλυτη διαλεκτική σύνθεση των αντιθέτων μέσα στο γίγνεσθαι που αναιρεί την ουσία. Ηράκλειτος, Χέγκελ και Μαρξ σε ένα. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, οι καλωδιώσεις του εγκεφάλου μου αρχίζουν να υπερθερμαίνονται.
-- ώστε να "υπερβληθούν εμπόδια που είναι δύσκολο να ξεπεραστούν".
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι δύσκολα μπορεί να προσαφθεί σε κάποιον ότι υπερβάλλει τα εμπόδια, όταν τα εμπόδια αυτά είναι δύσκολο να ξεπεραστούν. Αν πάλι υποβόσκει υπερπήδηση, πολύ θα ήθελα κι εγώ τη συνταγή για να υπερπηδάω τα εμπόδια που είναι δύσκολο να ξεπεραστούν (ή και για να ξεπερνάω τα εμπόδια που είναι δύσκολο να υπερπηδηθούν, δεν με χαλάει). Αλλά μάλλον μπα, το κόβω να υποκρύπτεται υπέρβαση. Η οποία ναι μεν είναι χάι και λουστρινάτη, αλλά εβλήθη από καταιγισμό βλημάτων και, κατά (ταυτο)λογική συνέπεια, υπερεβλήθη. Εμ, πες καημένε "να _υπερβαθούν_", για να καταλάβουμε όλοι και να μη μπερδευόμαστε...

Των εγκεφαλικών μου καλωδιώσεων εμπιμπραμένων, το μόνο που μπορώ πια να κάνω (πέραν του να άδω, βεβαίως) είναι να μετριάσω τις εύλογες ανησυχίες σας. Δεν διακόπηκαν εντελώς οι επαφές: υπάρχουν "πολύ τακτές τηλεφωνικές συνδιασκέψεις μεταξύ των εμπλεκομένων μερών" (έκτακτα!). Οφείλω όμως να ομολογήσω ότι υπάρχει και ένα προβληματάκι με την "επανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών που θα πληγούν από το 50% του ελληνικού κουρέματος". Η ακρίβεια που σκοτώνει: ούτε 49% ούτε 51%. Ακριβώς μισά βάρη θα σηκώσουν οι τράπεζες και ακριβώς μισά οι λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις. Ποια Θέμιδα τα έβαλε στη ζυγαριά της;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2011)

Εμ, δεν φτάνει μόνο να βρίσκεις τα μαργαριτάρια, πρέπει να έχεις και ταλέντο να τα προβάλλεις! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2011)

Στη σελίδα του Γιαννακίδη στο protagon.gr είδα σήμερα αυτή την ανορθογραφία στη μέση μιας πολύ όμορφης πρότασης:

Χάθηκαν και τα λευκώματα που έμεναν *ανέγκιχτα να μαζεύουν σκόνη αλλά ούτε μία δαχτυλιά.

Περίεργο λάθος. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι κάποιοι έχουν στο μυαλό τους το _εγγίζω_ ή το _αγγίζω_ με «γκ».
Το αστείο της υπόθεσης: Πάω να ψάξω στο Google, να δω πόσα είναι τα ανορθόγραφα, αλλά κατά λάθος ζητάω «ανέκιχτα». Αμέσως γυρίζει και μου λέει:
Did you mean: ανέγκιχτα 

Καταλαβαίνετε ότι δεν κρύβεται κάποιος δασκαλάκος πίσω από τα «Did you mean» του Google, αλλά κάποια λίστα με πολυάριθμα ευρήματα από την οποία επιλέγεται η πλησιέστερη ορθογραφία — ή ανορθογραφία.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 25, 2011)

Στο _Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps_, που έδειξε σήμερα η Nova, είδα ένα καλό, ένα κακό και ένα ενδιαφέρον: το καλό ήταν η μετάφραση του _for Christ's sake/chrissake's!_ ως "ήμαρτον!". Όχι μόνο ακούγεται αρκετά φυσικό, ιδίως από έναν ηλικιωμένο όπως ο Γκέκο στην ταινία, αλλά θα είναι και πολύ χρήσιμο στον υποτιτλιστή, με τους 7 του χαρακτήρες. Το κακό ήταν ότι η φράση "You underestimated the scale of your toxic exposure" μεταφράστηκε "Υποτίμησες την ικανότητα..." - προφανώς ο μεταφραστής παράκουσε το scale ως skill, αλλά (1) του φάνηκε λογικό; και (2) δεν είχε και το γραπτό σενάριο; Τέλος, ένα ενδιαφέρον σημείο ήταν ο όρος _systemic_ που χρησιμοποιήθηκε συχνά στην ταινία για να περιγραφεί η οικονομική κρίση. Επειδή γινόταν και παραλληλισμός με τον καρκίνο, ο μεταφραστής το απέδωσε "αρρωστημένο", παρακάμπτοντας το πρόβλημα - αλλά και τι άλλο να πει;


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Τέλος, ένα ενδιαφέρον σημείο ήταν ο όρος _systemic_ που χρησιμοποιήθηκε συχνά στην ταινία για να περιγραφεί η οικονομική κρίση. Επειδή γινόταν και παραλληλισμός με τον καρκίνο, ο μεταφραστής το απέδωσε "αρρωστημένο", παρακάμπτοντας το πρόβλημα - αλλά και τι άλλο να πει;


Τι θες να πεις; Ότι δεν είναι πια πασίγνωστος ο όρος _συστημικός_; (Ευρήματα για _συστημική κρίση_) Και, όταν ο Γκέκο ή κάποιος του σιναφιού του χρησιμοποιεί ορολογία, επιτρέπεται εμείς να την κάνουμε νιανιά για τη γιαγιά;


ΥΓ: Δηλαδή, το _toxic exposure_ πώς είχε αποδοθεί;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 25, 2011)

Δυστυχώς είναι - το λένε και πρωθυπουργοί... Είναι όμως και κακή, άσχημη, αποτρόπαια και απεχθής λέξη, και επίσης δεν ταιριάζει στο παράδειγμα: ο καρκίνος δεν είναι συνήθως _systemic disease_.

Όσο για το _toxic exposure_, δεν παίρνω όρκο για το αγγλικό γιατί δεν το σημείωσα, αλλά στα Ελληνικά το είπαν "υψηλού κινδύνου".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2011)

Λένε και ξαναλένε στον Σκάι σχετικά με τη λειψυδρία σε μια περιοχή του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου:"Εκπτώσεις" στην προσωπική υγιεινή. (Τίτλος στην οθόνη)
"Μην κάνετε μπάνιο φέτος τα Χριστούγεννα" συνέστησαν οι αρχές της Αγγλίας κλπ.
​
Όντως αυτό είπαν οι αρχές; Για να δούμε:Don't have a bath this Christmas​South East Water told residents of 65,000 homes in Sussex to take short showers instead of baths and to use washing machines and dishwashers only when there is a full load.​

Όταν οι αγγλόφωνοι λένε "take/have a bath", το διακρίνουν από το "take a shower". Όταν εμείς λέμε "κάνω μπάνιο", εννοούμε γενικώς "πλένομαι", χωρίς να διευκρινίζουμε αν γεμίσαμε την μπανιέρα ή κάναμε ντους. Είναι παραπλανητική, λοιπόν, η διατύπωση ότι τους είπαν "να μην κάνουν μπάνιο και να κάνουν 'εκπτώσεις' στην προσωπική τους υγιεινή". Δεν τους είπαν να μείνουν άπλυτοι, τους είπαν να μη γεμίσουν την μπανιέρα. 
​ 

​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2011)

Πάλι στο Σκάι, σε υπότιτλο αυτή τη φορά:

Το σκούτερινγκ είναι καλή άσκηση.
​ 
Τι φρούτο είναι πάλι αυτό; Πολύ απλό: στην εικόνα βλέπουμε δύο παιδιά και μία κυρία να κάνουν... πατίνι. 

Βέβαια, αν κάνουμε μια αναζήτηση για σκούτερινγκ στο Γκουγκλ, θα βρούμε τέσσερα ευρήματα όλα κι όλα, αλλά εκεί μιλάνε για αγώνες με σκούτερ/βέσπα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2011)

Στο Star πριν λίγο, στους υπότιτλους της ταινίας _Ερωτικές Αναποδιές_, είδα ένα «γκρι ύλη» να αποδίδει το grey matter. Ως γνωστόν, όμως, _grey matter _είναι η _*φαιά ουσία *_— αν και οι μηχανικές μεταφράσεις, δυστυχώς, διαφωνούν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Αφήνεις τόση _*γκρίζα ύλη_ να πηγαίνει χαμένη...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2011)

Ωχ ωχ, αυτά τα «γκρίζα ύλη» δεν είναι καν μηχανικές μεταφράσεις...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2011)

Η έκφραση "μηχανική μετάφραση" πρέπει να αποκτήσει διπλή έννοια: 
1) Μετάφραση που γίνεται από μηχανές.
2) Μετάφραση που γίνεται από ανθρώπους που δεν σκέφτονται, και μεταφράζουν μηχανικά. (Επειδή, αν σκεφτούν, είναι σίγουρο ότι ξέρουν τι είναι η "φαιά ουσία".)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2011)

Σε διαφήμιση γνωστής αλυσίδας ηλεκτρικών, ακούω σήμερα, "προσφορά μπλα μπλα μπλα, μηχανή καφέ 15 μπαρς". Ήρθε και ο καιρός των μπαρ να αποκτήσουν αγγλικό πληθηντικό. Περιμένω εναγωνιώς να ακούσω και κέλβινς, αμπέρς και βατς (αυτή η λάμπα είναι 20 βατς).


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 27, 2011)

Το άκουσα κι εγώ, και μου χτύπησε πολύ άσχημα. Αναρωτιέμαι, αυτός που έγραψε τη διαφήμιση, στο σχολείο έλυνε ασκήσεις φυσικής με "τζάουλς" και με "νιούτονς";

Το χειρότερο δε, Helle, είναι που δεν θα ακούσουμε "βατς" αλλά "γουάτς"... :-(


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2011)

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν ο πληθυντικός αυτός ισχύει μόνο για την μονάδα της φυσικής. Γιατί σε αντίθετη περίπτωση να ειδοποιήσουμε το μουσικό στερέωμα να κάνει τις αλλαγές του και στο μέλλον να τραγουδάει:

_Πού να γείρω το κορμί μου όταν γυρνάω απ' τα *μπαρς *κι απ' τα ξενύχτια._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> ...αν σκεφτούν, είναι σίγουρο ότι ξέρουν τι είναι η "φαιά ουσία".


εννοείς αν χρησιμοποιήσουν τη φαιά ουσία τους. 

Λοιπόν ελπίζω ότι δεν κομίζω πάλι γλαύκα εις Αθήνας με το παρακάτω.
Χτες το βράδυ στη σειρά του Σταρ "Ανεξιχνίαστα εγκλήματα" κάποιος απαγγέλλει το εξής απόσπασμα: 
"Είναι όμορφη και πρέπει να βρει μνηστήρα,
είναι γυναίκα και πρέπει να κερδηθεί"
και μας λέει και από πού προέρχεται:
"*Χένρι ο 6ος*".

Α ρε κατακαημένε Ερρίκο, τι σου έμελλε να πάθεις... δυστυχώς δεν έχω πρόχειρη καμιά μετάφραση του Σαικσπήρου (αλλιώς Σέξπυρ) για να παραθέσω το απόσπασμα όπως έχει ήδη αποδοθεί (φαίνεται πως ούτε ο μεταφραστής είχε). 

Δεν ξέρω βεβαίως μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και να πρόκειται για άποψη, όπως τον Μάκβεθ που τώρα τον αποδίδουν Μακμπέθ, αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως δεν ήταν αυτός ο λόγος... (τουλάχιστον για όσο ακόμη δεν διαβάζουμε στον τύπο για την Ελίζαμπεθ και τον Τσαρλς της Αγγλίας).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 28, 2011)

Χθες στη ΝΕΤ, στους υπότιτλους της ταινίας K-Pax το _produce _(που το λέει ο Προτ την ώρα που τρώει ένα μήλο, κι αναφέρεται στο συγκεκριμένο μήλο και στα γήινα φρούτα γενικότερα) αποδόθηκε «παραγωγή». Κλασική παγίδα για τον μεταφραστή που *νομίζει* ότι ξέρει τη σημασία μιας λέξης (και παρασύρεται από τη σημασία τού ομόγραφου ρήματος για να αποδώσει τσάτρα-πάτρα και το ουσιαστικό), το _produce _εδώ σημαίνει _καρπός / καρποί_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> "*Χένρι ο 6ος*".



Δεν είναι τίποτα. 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αστικές-γκάφες&p=118730&viewfull=1#post118730
Ο «βασιλιάς Λουί» παραμένει στη θέση του.


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2011)

Στο ίδιο πνεύμα σε θρησκευτική (?) ταινία των ημερών διάβασα στους υπότιτλους ότι η Μαρία (βλ. Παναγία) αναφέρει ότι η Ελίζαμπεθ έμεινε έγκυος παρά την προχωρημένη ηλικία της κλπ κλπ. Η Ελίζαμπεθ, ντε, η σύζυγος του Ζακ, η μαμά του Τζόνι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2011)

Τζίζας Κράιστ!


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Μάδερ Μέρι εντ Τζόζεφ! 
Μαρία, ήκουσες τα; Επρόδωσέ ντη, ο Τζούντας. 
Πάμε τώρα να φύγομε, ο Χέροντ θα κάμει λέει απογραφή.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2011)

Από την Espresso:Ο γύρος του κόσμου σε 100 μέρες με το πλοίο της χλιδής!​Οι επιβάτες πλήρωσαν εισιτήριο από 9.900 ευρώ κατ' άτομο, σε εσωτερική καμπίνα, μέχρι 30.000 ευρώ, για καμπίνα με prive μπάνιο. Καθεμία από τις 1.130 καμπίνες ταιριάζει στα γούστα και την τσέπη κάθε επιβάτη.​

Αμάν! Μόνο αυτοί που πλήρωσαν 30.000 ευρώ έχουν δικό τους μπάνιο; Οι υπόλοιποι θα μοιράζονται κοινόχρηστα ντους; 

Ας μη λέμε βλακείες, όμως. Τι διάλεξε ο μάλλον επιπόλαιος συντάκτης της Espresso να επισημάνει όταν διάβασε την πλήρη περιγραφή των ανέσεων που προσφέρει κάθε κατηγορία καμπίνας; Μα αυτό που έχουν κοινό όλες οι καμπίνες, από τη φτηνότερη μέχρι την ακριβότερη: private bathroom.

Όσο για το αν πρόκειται για πλωτό ανάκτορο και τέτοιες μπούρδες που γράφει, οι τιμές 9.900 έως 30.000 ευρώ κατ' άτομο για κρουαζιέρα που χαρακτηρίζεται ως "γύρος του κόσμου", δεν είναι απλώς συνηθισμένες, αλλά και μάλλον χαμηλές, αφού υπάρχουν κρουαζιερόπλοια που χρεώνουν από 43.000 έως 190.000 δολάρια για μια τέτοια κρουαζιέρα.


----------



## tzot (Dec 31, 2011)

Από επίσημη μετάφραση αγγλικής σειράς (κατασκοπείας, πολιτικής ίντριγκας) στο DVD:

«Βρετανός εθνικιστής» (British national)
«Γραμματέας Αλλοδαπών» (Foreign Secretary)

Μόνο δύο από απίστευτα πολλά λάθη, όπου βλέπεις πως σίγουρα μεταφραστής και ενδεχομένως διορθωτής (αν υπήρξε) άλλαζε από επεισόδιο σε επεισόδιο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 31, 2011)

Από αγγλική σειρά στη ΝΕΤ χθες το βράδυ (δεν ξέρω τίτλο, είναι αστυνομική και η δράση τοποθετείται στο Β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, ωραία σειρά, αξιοπρεπής, χωρίς αίματα και αυτοψίες/νεκροψίες):

- Του έδωσα ένα χάπι *κυανίδης*.

Το cyanide είναι το γνωστό μας υδροκυάνιο. Κυανίδη δεν έχει ανακαλυφθεί ακόμη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2011)

Πρέπει να λες το _Foyle's War_ με τον Μάικλ Κίτσεν.
http://www.google.gr/search?q="foyl...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1835&bih=913

Πρέπει να το ξαναπιάσω κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## Nota (Jan 2, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

Το συγκεκριμένο νήμα με βρίσκει λίγο αντίθετη για λόγους που δε θα αναλύσω τώρα ως άλλο σπασικλάκι (μιας και μπήκα κι εγώ στον πειρασμό να γράψω εδώ). Χθες βράδυ, παρακολουθώντας για πολλοστή φορά το This Is It, αυτή τη φορά στο Mega, μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα όρθια όταν είδα να μεταφράζονται τα τραγούδια του Μάικλ Τζάκσον. Θεώρησα ως και προσβολή για τους θαυμαστές του - και όχι μόνο - την αποτυχημένη απόπειρα μετάφρασης. Κι επιτυχημένη να ήταν, πάλι θα με ενοχλούσε, αλλά αυτή η απόδοση σε τραγούδια που τραγουδούν ακόμα κι άνθρωποι που δε γνωρίζουν τη γλώσσα ήταν ύβρις. Κι απορώ: τι ήθελε να αποδείξει η μεταφράστρια; Ότι νοιάζεται τους κωφούς; Ότι έχει ταλέντο στην απόδοση στίχων; Τέλος πάντων, θα επανέλθω με συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα, όταν συνέλθω, γιατί ακόμα βρίσκομαι σε κατάσταση σοκ! Καλησπέρα σας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2012)

Καλή σου χρονιά, Νότα

Για τους υπότιτλους (συγκεκριμένα, αν υπάρχει κάποια προδιαγραφή να μεταφράζονται οι υπότιτλοι των τραγουδιών) υπάρχουν οι ειδικοί που θα μας διαφωτίσουν.

Για τις όποιες ενστάσεις σου για το παρόν νήμα, ρίξε αν θέλεις και μια ματιά στο ειδικό νήμα, εδώ:

*Είναι αντισυναδελφική η επισήμανση γλωσσικών και μεταφραστικών λαθών;*

Αλλά και στο παρόν νήμα, εδώ και πολύ καιρό, αναφέρθηκε ότι:
«…το νήμα αυτό δεν έχει σκοπό να στήσουμε στον τοίχο μεταφραστές, υποτιτλιστές, κανάλια, εκδοτικούς οίκους, αλλά να δείξουμε τις λούμπες στο δρόμο του μεταφραστή».


----------



## Nota (Jan 2, 2012)

Αν και λίγα χρόνια στο χώρο του υποτιτλισμού, γνωρίζω ότι μεταφράζω τα τραγούδια όταν το νόημά τους σχετίζεται με την πλοκή της ταινίας καθώς και τα τραγούδια των μιούζικαλ. Στα μουσικά αφιερώματα ή εορταστικά προγράμματα ή, όπως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, σε πρόβες μιας συναυλίας, το θεωρώ περιττό. Αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσουν αυτοί που ξέρουν καλύτερα.
Αυτό που αναφέρθηκε στο παρόν νήμα το έχω διαβάσει, απλώς θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις που δε δείχνουν απλώς τις λούμπες που μπορεί να πέσει κανείς, μα έχουν μια αρκετή δόση ειρωνείας, την οποία ίσως μπορώ να καταλάβω από ανθρώπους που έχουν μεγάλη πείρα, όπως αρκετοί εδώ μέσα, αλλά από άλλους, τα λάθη των οποίων βλέπω πολύ συχνά στην τηλεόραση, για παράδειγμα, και δεν τα σχολιάζει κανείς εδώ μέσα, μ' ενοχλεί. Και το βρίσκω και λίγο δήθεν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2012)

Γεια σου, Νότα, καλή χρονιά!
Για τις αντιρρήσεις για την ύπαρξη αυτού του νήματος έχουμε ανοίξει αλλού συζήτηση, όπως βλέπεις και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα. Ας πάω, όμως, στην ουσία:

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι είναι άστοχο να μεταφράζουμε στίχους τραγουδιών, ειδικά όταν ο χρόνος που διατίθεται για τον υποτιτλισμό είναι εχθρός κάθε προσπάθειας για καλή απόδοση. Οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού έχουν ως κανόνα να μη μεταφράζονται τα τραγούδια, παρά μόνο αν πρόκειται για μιούζικαλ ή αν οι στίχοι έχουν πολύ συγκεκριμένη σημασία για την πλοκή της ταινίας. Αντιμετώπισα τον ανάλογο προβληματισμό όταν πριν από λίγο καιρό μετέφρασα την ταινία Woodstock. Το σενάριο που μου δόθηκε είχε και τους στίχους των τραγουδιών, αλλά μετά από ανταλλαγή απόψεων με φίλους και συναδέλφους, κατέληξα ότι θα ήταν μάλλον άσχημο να βλέπουμε υπότιτλο την ώρα που τραγουδάνε γίγαντες της μουσικής, όπως ο Τζίμι Χέντριξ και η Τζάνις Τζόπλιν.

Από την άλλη πλευρά, αφού δεν έχουμε (δυστυχώς) ακόμα υποτίτλους για κωφούς, μπορεί όντως να αποδοθεί σ' αυτή την πρόθεση η προσπάθεια που έκανε ο συγκεκριμένος υποτιτλιστής. Αν αυτή ήταν η πρόθεσή του, η δική μου πρόταση θα ήταν να βάλει τους στίχους _αμετάφραστους _στον υπότιτλο, κάτι σαν καραόκε, δηλαδή. Βέβαια, κι εκεί θα είχαμε πολλές ενστάσεις: κάποιοι ακούοντες θα έλεγαν, "Αφού δεν ξέρω γρυ αγγλικά, τι μου βάζεις τους αγγλικούς στίχους στον υπότιτλο;" Και οι κωφοί μπορεί να έλεγαν, "Αφού δεν ακούω τη μουσική, γιατί μου βάζεις τους αγγλικούς στίχους; Για να τραγουδάω κι εγώ μαζί με τον τραγουδιστή;" 

Συμπέρασμα: Όταν θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο να έχουμε υποτίτλους για κωφούς σε όλα τα κανάλια, ο υπότιτλος για κωφούς μάλλον θα έχει και μεταφρασμένους ή αμετάφραστους στίχους τραγουδιών, ενώ ο υπότιτλος για ακούοντες καλό θα είναι να μην έχει τίποτα.



> ...αλλά από άλλους, τα λάθη των οποίων βλέπω πολύ συχνά στην τηλεόραση, για παράδειγμα, και δεν τα σχολιάζει κανείς εδώ μέσα, μ' ενοχλεί. Και το βρίσκω και λίγο δήθεν.


Μήπως μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2012)

Με την ευκολία που μου δίνει το γεγονός ότι έχω την ουρά μου απέξω (δεν υποτίτλισα ποτέ μου και τρομάζω στην ιδέα της ευθύνης να στριμώξω σε δυο αράδες τον διάλογο που διαδραματίζεται στην οθόνη χωρίς να προδώσω την ουσία, χωρίς να κάνω πατάτες, χωρίς, χωρίς κλπ), μπορώ να πω ότι μπορείς ελεύθερα να δημοσιεύσεις οποιοδήποτε λάθος μου και θα το αναγνωρίσω ζητώντας συγγνώμη ή θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω γιατί κτγμ δεν είναι λάθος (αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο).

Πιστεύω ότι αυτό ισχύει για μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των συνεργατών και φίλων της Λεξιλογίας, αλλά φυσικά, δεν έχεις παρά να βάλεις το δάχτυλο στο σημάδι από τα καρφιά για να δούμε αν αντέχει την κριτική και το δικό μας στομάχι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2012)

Πάντως εδώ δεν ισχύει το βιβλικό «ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος τον λίθον βαλέτω», γιατί μεταφραστής χωρίς ημαρτημένα δεν υπάρχει και δεν θα μπορούσαμε να επισημαίνουμε λάθη. Αποτέλεσμα; Τα λάθη θα πολλαπλασιάζονταν και κανένας δεν θα γινόταν καλύτερος.


----------



## Nota (Jan 2, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά και σ' εσένα, Αλεξάνδρα. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές, συμφωνούμε. Το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι, όμως, έχει σε μεγάλο κομμάτι του προγράμματός του υπότιτλους για κωφούς. Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα χθες ήταν αστείο κατ' εμέ. Δύο οι επιλογές που υπήρχαν: ή θα άφηναν τα τραγούδια αμετάφραστα ή θα είχαν και υπότιτλους για κωφούς. Τόσο απλό. Αυτή η "μείξη" που προέκυψε ήταν το λιγότερο αστεία, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.

Τώρα, αν μπω στη λογική των διευκρινίσεων που μου ζητάς, θα 'ναι σαν να προδίδω τις πεποιθήσεις μου. Θα κάνω αυτό ακριβώς που βλέπω να γίνεται και δε μ' αρέσει. Ο τρόπος είναι πάντα η ειδοποιός διαφορά. Κι αυτό που είπα είναι ότι αρκετές φορές διακρίνω ειρωνεία ή υπεροψία στα σχόλια, παρά προσπάθεια βοήθειας προς τους συναδέλφους. Έχω διαβάσει σχεδόν όλο το νήμα, και, διορθώστε με και πάλι αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά να γράφει κανείς: "Έκανα για χ λόγους το τάδε λάθος εγώ ο ίδιος". Άρα, μήπως όντως είναι λίγο δήθεν το "για να αποφεύγουν τις λούμπες οι συνάδελφοι";


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...μπορείς ελεύθερα να δημοσιεύσεις οποιοδήποτε λάθος μου και θα το αναγνωρίσω ζητώντας συγγνώμη ή θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω γιατί κτγμ δεν είναι λάθος (αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο).
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι αυτό ισχύει για μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των συνεργατών και φίλων της Λεξιλογίας, αλλά φυσικά, δεν έχεις παρά να βάλεις το δάχτυλο στο σημάδι από τα καρφιά για να δούμε αν αντέχει την κριτική και το δικό μας στομάχι.


Ελεύθερα κι από μένα να δημοσιεύσεις οποιοδήποτε λάθος μου. Μάλιστα, πολλά από τα λάθη μου που έχω αντιληφθεί ή μου τα έχουν επισημάνει, τα διδάσκω στους μαθητές μου στο σεμινάριο, και πάντα αναλύοντας την αιτία του λάθους: π.χ. άλλα λάθη έγιναν από τη σιγουριά ότι ήξερα κάτι, ενώ δεν το ήξερα, άλλα λάθη έχουν γίνει στην προ του Ίντερνετ εποχή, οπότε η δυνατότητα έρευνας και πληροφόρησης ήταν μηδενική, άλλα ήταν λάθη που είχαν σχέση με υπερβολική πίεση χρόνου, και λοιπά. 



Nota said:


> ...δεν είδα πουθενά να γράφει κανείς: "Έκανα για χ λόγους το τάδε λάθος εγώ ο ίδιος".


Δεν νομίζω ότι το νήμα έχει το νόημα του αυτομαστιγώματος. Όταν ανακαλύπτουμε μόνοι μας ένα λάθος μας, χωρίς να μας το επισημάνει κανείς, μπορεί να το κοινοποιήσουμε σε κάποιον στενό κύκλο φίλων ή συνεργατών, δεν βγαίνουμε στο Ίντερνετ να αυτομαστιγωθούμε. Επίσης η κριτική σ' αυτό το νήμα γίνεται χωρίς καμιά αναφορά σε ονόματα μεταφραστών, οπότε αν κάποιος μεταφραστής αναγνωρίσει τον εαυτό του σε κάποιο σχόλιο, βεβαίως μπορεί, αν θέλει, να αναλύσει τους λόγους για το λάθος του. Αν επισημάνεις δικά μου λάθη, θα σου απαντήσω αμέσως.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 2, 2012)

Νότα, τα δικά μας λάθη συνήθως δεν τα βλέπουμε, τα βλέπουν οι άλλοι και μας τα λένε.

Εγώ πάντως έχω κάνει πολλές πατάτες στη ζωή μου, ορισμένες εκ των οποίων μάλιστα εδώ μέσα, σε αυτό το φόρουμ, ακόμη και μέσα σε αυτό εδώ το νήμα, αν ψάξεις θα τις βρεις.

Ένα παράδειγμα που θυμάμαι αυτήν την στιγμή είναι παλιά που συνεργαζόμουν με μεταφραστικό γραφείο και μου έστειλαν δυο βιογραφικά να τα μεταφράσω στα αγγλικά επειγόντως. Ήμουν τόσο βιαστική, ώστε σε κάποιες λέξεις χρησιμοποίησα ισπανική ορθογραφία, από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα γιατί δουλεύω κάπως περισσότερο τα ισπανικά και μου βγαίνουν πιο εύκολα. Δεν το είδα ούτε όταν το ξαναδιάβασα και το διόρθωσα, το έστειλα έτσι, και με πήραν από το γραφείο να μου πουν ότι ο πελάτης είχε διαμαρτυρηθεί εντόνως (γιατί βέβαια ήξερε αγγλικά κι εκείνος). 

Άλλο που θυμάμαι είναι όταν μετέφραζα το βιβλίο του Vargas Llosa "El hablador" ("Ο άνθρωπος που έλεγε ιστορίες"), αναφέρει κάπου τον Γκρέγκορ Σάμσα, τον ήρωα του Κάφκα, και μάλιστα αρκετές φορές. Ε λοιπόν τον είχα αφήσει Γκρεγκόριο Σάμσα, κατά την ισπανική προφορά του, και ούτε που το πήρα είδηση, καλά που το πρόσεξε η επιμελήτρια. Επίσης τη λέξη Lungarno, ονομασία που δίνουν οι Ιταλοί στις προκυμαίες κατά μήκος του ποταμού Άρνου, την είχα μεταγράψει Λουνγκάρνο, νομίζοντας ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται κατά κάποιον τρόπο σαν τοπωνύμιο (όπως ας πούμε το Malecón στην Αβάνα, που δεν το μεταφράζουμε προκυμαία αλλά το μεταγράφουμε Μαλεκόν), και πάλι το μάζεψε η επιμελήτρια (εδώ το είχα ψάξει αρκετά, αλλά οι γνώσεις μου δεν επαρκούσαν για να αξιολογήσω την πληροφορία, και τελικά μας βοήθησε ένας ιταλόφωνος).

Είμαι αφηρημένη και βιαστική γενικά, αυτό είναι το βασικό μου ελάττωμα, κι ενώ τα ψειρίζω και τα ψάχνω πολύ, μπορεί να μου ξεφύγουν χοντρές πατάτες από αφηρημάδα. Διυλίζω τον κώνωπα και καταπίνω την κάμηλο, θα έλεγε κανείς. Όποιος εντοπίσει λάθος μου και μου το επισημάνει, όπου κι αν βρίσκεται αυτό, θα του χρωστώ ευγνωμοσύνη, αυτό εννοείται.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2012)

Να σας θυμίσω μια ωραία δική μου πατάτα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...φραστικές-γκάφες&p=55162&viewfull=1#post55162

Για τη μετάφραση των στίχων, η άποψή μου:
Μεταφράζουμε τους στίχους αν έχουν κάποια σχέση με την πλοκή ή αν είναι όμορφοι στίχοι και δεν θα τους σφαγιάσουμε.
Δεν μεταφράζουμε τους στίχους αν πρόκειται να έχουμε απομυθοποίηση, του τραγουδιού ή των μεταφραστικών μας δεξιοτήτων.
Έχετε προσέξει πόσο σαχλά φαίνονται μερικά τραγούδια αν κάτσουμε και ακούσουμε καλά τους τίτλους;
(Κακομεταφρασμένα ποιήματα θα κρατηθώ και δεν θα σας στείλω να διαβάσετε...)


----------



## Nota (Jan 2, 2012)

Σίγουρα άλλοι μας λένε τα λάθη μας. Και σίγουρα όλοι έχουμε κάποιο λόγο για τον οποίο τα κάναμε: αφηρημάδα, μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μας, έλλειψη μέσων ή και κρίσης και πόσα άλλα. Αλλά αυτό που ισχύει για εμάς ισχύει για όλους. Διαφωνώ, λοιπόν, με το "δεν αυτομαστιγώνομαι" αλλά μαστιγώνω. Προτιμώ το "αυτομαστιγώνομαι" αλλά δε μαστιγώνω. 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και καλή δύναμη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2012)

Nota said:


> Προτιμώ το "αυτομαστιγώνομαι" αλλά δε μαστιγώνω.


Όταν σε εξενεύρισε κάτι που το θεώρησες απαράδεκτο, το επεσήμανες με "μαστιγωτικό" ύφος, λίγο πιο πάνω, αλλά το πώς εκφράζεται ο καθένας μας μπορεί να διαφέρει, όπως και το τι ανάβει τα λαμπάκια του καθενός μας. Εμένα, π.χ., μου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια με τους υποτίτλους εκπομπών μαγειρικής. Η μετάφραση της μαγειρικής είναι απόλυτα εξειδικευμένη μετάφραση, όπως η ιατρική, και πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται με απόλυτη υπευθυνότητα και σεβασμό, επειδή ο τηλεθεατής θέλει να εφαρμόσει αυτά που διαβάζει. Άρα, ίσως είναι τσουχτερή η γλώσσα μου όταν επισημαίνω ότι δεν πουλάνε βουτυρόγαλα στο σουπερμάρκετ, επειδή η λέξη buttermilk έχει σχέση με δύο προϊόντα στα ελληνικά, και ότι αν ζητήσεις χρένο θα σε κοιτάξουν σαν ούφο, επειδή είναι μεν σωστή λέξη, αλλά δεν έχει καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα.

Θα σε παραπέμψω και σ' έναν άλλο ιστότοπο που "μαστιγώνει" για ολισθήματα, όχι γλωσσικά αλλά αρχιτεκτονικά, και μάλιστα με πολύ τσουχτερή γλώσσα, αλλά και ένα ανενεργό πλέον μπλογκ, όπου "μαστιγώνονται" για τα ολισθήματά τους έντυπα που ασχολούνται με τη μαγειρική και τα τρόφιμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2012)

Μια παραπομπή μόνο θα κάνω. Μη νομίζετε ότι μόνο εμείς είμαστε έτοιμοι να ριχτούμε να σπαράξουμε...

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=11481
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=437113

Δείτε πόσοι θα σχολιάσουν εκείνο το «του χαλιμά».
http://www.google.gr/search?ix=hca&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q="του+χαλιμά"


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2012)

Τα περί μετάφρασης των στίχων τραγουδιών στους υπότιτλους γιατί δεν τα γράφουμε στο σχετικό νήμα; http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4178-Τι-λένε-στα-τραγούδια-τους-οι-Ινδοί


----------



## sarant (Jan 2, 2012)

Ο Νίκος Παπανδρέου είναι (και καλά) βραβευμένος συγγραφέας και δημόσιο πρόσωπο. Επίσης, πέρυσι τον Αύγουστο έγινε στον Μόλυβο, στη Μυτιλήνη, εκδήλωση για την παρουσίαση του έργου του, της οποίας τα (λιγοστά) έξοδα πληρώσαμε εμείς με τους φόρους μας. Επομένως, η κριτική στα κακά ελληνικά του είναι θεμιτή, διότι τα έχουμε πληρώσει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2012)

Επειδή κάποτε δούλευα στο ραδιόφωνο, ένα από τα αγαπημένα μας χόμπι ήταν να συζητάμε τα σαρδάμ που είχαμε πει ή ακούσει και πάντα οι συζητήσεις αυτές γίνονταν με σκοπό την ψυχαγωγία. Ψυχαγωγία που θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει ότι ήταν εις βάρος του συναδέρφου που έκανε λάθος άθελά του, χωρίς πρόθεση να ανακοινώσει π.χ. στο δελτίο καιρού ότι για αύριο προβλέπεται πτώση της δημοκρατίας ή την εκφωνήτρια που ανακοίνωσε ότι ο πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας διούρησε την νέα κυβέρνηση (εγώ το είπα αυτό). Κι αν μη τι άλλο το σαρδάμ δείχνει ότι αντί να προσέχεις την ώρα που δουλεύεις χαζεύεις και τι σου ζητάνε; Πέντε λεπτά προσοχή. Όμως παρόλο που τα συζητούσαμε και ξελιγωνόμασταν στα γέλια, δεν είδα ποτέ κανέναν να παραπονιέται ότι τον μειώνει η επισήμανση του λάθους του. Γιατί γινόταν καθαρά για ψυχαγωγικούς λόγους. Όχι για διδακτικούς, πέρα από το αυτονόητο όταν εκφωνώ προσέχω. Μην αρνούμαστε την ψυχαγωγική χροιά της λαθολογίας.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 3, 2012)

Kαλημέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!


Nota said:


> Χθες βράδυ, παρακολουθώντας για πολλοστή φορά το This Is It, αυτή τη φορά στο Mega, μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα όρθια όταν είδα να μεταφράζονται τα τραγούδια του Μάικλ Τζάκσον. Θεώρησα ως και προσβολή για τους θαυμαστές του - και όχι μόνο - την αποτυχημένη απόπειρα μετάφρασης. Κι επιτυχημένη να ήταν, πάλι θα με ενοχλούσε, αλλά αυτή η απόδοση σε τραγούδια που τραγουδούν ακόμα κι άνθρωποι που δε γνωρίζουν τη γλώσσα ήταν ύβρις. Κι απορώ: τι ήθελε να αποδείξει η μεταφράστρια; Ότι νοιάζεται τους κωφούς; Ότι έχει ταλέντο στην απόδοση στίχων;


Κάπου συζητούσαμε το πόσο πολύ δεν μας αρέσει όταν μεταφράζονται στίχοι τραγουδιών που έχουμε αγαπήσει, ιδίως επειδή μεταφρασμένοι φαίνονται από αστείοι ως γελοίοι, όμως νομίζω πως γι' αυτό δεν ευθύνεται η μεταφράστρια. Νομίζω η συγκεκριμένη οδός είναι απλώς μια μεταφραστική επιλογή, όπως το να μεταγράφεις τα ονόματα και να μην τα αφήνεις με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Καταλαβαίνω ότι η προσωπική αισθητική του καθενός από εμάς μπορεί να μην το σηκώνει, όμως δεν είναι αντικειμενικά «κακό», ή «ύβρις», αλλά υποκειμενικά, μέσα από το προσωπικό μας φίλτρο.

Κάτι άλλο, τώρα:


Nota said:


> Αυτό που αναφέρθηκε στο παρόν νήμα το έχω διαβάσει, απλώς θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις που δε δείχνουν απλώς τις λούμπες που μπορεί να πέσει κανείς, μα έχουν μια αρκετή δόση ειρωνείας, την οποία ίσως μπορώ να καταλάβω από ανθρώπους που έχουν μεγάλη πείρα, όπως αρκετοί εδώ μέσα, αλλά από άλλους, τα λάθη των οποίων βλέπω πολύ συχνά στην τηλεόραση, για παράδειγμα, και δεν τα σχολιάζει κανείς εδώ μέσα, μ' ενοχλεί. Και το βρίσκω και λίγο δήθεν.



Αν δεν σύχναζα εδώ, και διάβαζα το παραπάνω, θα καταλάβαινα ότι τα μέλη του φόρουμ συνήθως δεν σχολιάζουν το ένα τα λάθη του άλλου, ούτε καν τα δικά τους, και μόνο των άλλων, και ότι κι από πάνω είναι και χαιρέκακα αυτά τα μέλη, γιατί ειρωνεύονται τους συναδέλφους τους και είναι και κακεντρεχή. Έτσι λοιπόν, θα ήταν καλή μια διευκρίνιση (π.χ. προστατεύεται κάποιο μέλος συγκεκριμένα; Σκόπιμα δεν γράφουμε εδώ τις πατάτες μας; Σαν ποια, για παράδειγμα; ), γιατί η παρακάτω απάντηση 


Nota said:


> Τώρα, αν μπω στη λογική των διευκρινίσεων που μου ζητάς, θα 'ναι σαν να προδίδω τις πεποιθήσεις μου. Θα κάνω αυτό ακριβώς που βλέπω να γίνεται και δε μ' αρέσει. Ο τρόπος είναι πάντα η ειδοποιός διαφορά.


εμένα δεν με καλύπτει. Δηλαδή, αγαπητή Νότα, εγώ τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνω ότι μας κατηγορείς με κάποιον τρόπο, αλλά από την άλλη δεν θέλεις να διευκρινίσεις, κι έτσι τρώμε όλοι μαζί τη ρετσινιά ότι είμαστε, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, μια κλίκα που χαίρεται με τα στραβοπατήματα των άλλων.


----------



## Nota (Jan 3, 2012)

Αγαπητή Palavra, Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε "κλίκες" ούτε θεωρώ ότι όσα έγραψα είναι "ρετσινιά". Επιλογή σας και δικαίωμά όλων είναι να σχολιάζουν ό,τι θέλουν. Άλλο τόσο δικαίωμά μου είναι να έχω διαφορετική γνώμη και να την εκφράζω, σωστά; Επίσης θεωρώ δικαίωμά μου - όσο κι αν αυτό δε σε καλύπτει - να μην προβώ σε διευκρινίσεις. Αν, ωστόσο, κάνω λάθος, κι όντως γράφετε και τις "πατάτες" σας και σχολιάζετε τα λάθη σας μεταξύ σας, τότε το λάθος είναι δικό μου. Διαβάζοντας πάρα πολλές - αν όχι όλες τις - σελίδες αυτού του νήματος, όμως, δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που βλέπω πικρόχολα, αν θες, σχόλια για γκάφες. Και για να κλείσω: όπως έγραψα και νωρίτερα, όλα τα λάθη έχουν κάποιο λόγο που γίνονται. Αλλά 1) με ενοχλούν τα δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά: δικαιολογώ τα δικά μου αλλά "μαστιγώνω" τους άλλους και 2) θεωρώ ότι δεν περιοριζόμαστε πάντα (και βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα) στον "εκπαιδευτικό" χαρακτήρα υπογράμμισης ενός λάθους, αλλά μπαίνουμε και στη διαδικασία σχολίων, που σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις προσωπικά θεωρώ περιττά. Όπως είπες κι εσύ, ο καθένας έχει το φίλτρο του ή, όπως είπε η Αλεξάνδρα, τα συγκεκριμένα θέματα που του ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια. Τέλος, επειδή νιώθω απ' τις αντιδράσεις ότι ίσως να προσέβαλα κάποιους, δεν ήταν αυτός ο στόχος μου. Δυστυχώς, δε γνωρίζω κανένα από εδώ προσωπικά για να έχω "προσωπικά" μαζί του (και το "δυστυχώς" πάει στο ότι δε γνωρίζω κανέναν) Ακόμα κι αν είχα, δε θα επέλεγα να τα λύσω από εδώ. Νομίζω, τέλος, ότι δόθηκε πολλή έκταση στο θέμα. Έχω απλώς διαφορετική άποψη. Τόσο κακό είναι αυτό; Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

εγώ και πάλι δεν καλύπτομαι, ωστόσο. Επαναλαμβάνεις ότι υπάρχουν δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά, αλλά αρνείσαι να διευκρινίσεις, επειδή όπως λες τα σχόλια είναι περιττά. Είναι σαν να μπαίνεις σε μια αίθουσα με 200 ανθρώπους, να λες «κάποιοι εδώ μέσα είναι κουτσομπόληδες, αλλά δεν σας λέω ποιοι επειδή δεν το θεωρώ σωστό». Έτσι, μένουν να κοιτάζονται οι 200 άνθρωποι μεταξύ τους και να αναρωτιούνται ποιοι είναι κουτσομπόληδες, αλλά παράλληλα δεν μπορούν να ξεφορτωθούν τη ρετσινιά σε ό,τι αφορά τον καθένα ξεχωριστά, επειδή εσύ που το είπες αρνείσαι να δώσεις λεπτομέρειες. 

Αυτό, δεν είναι θέμα διαφορετικής γνώμης. Γνώμη είναι να λες, όπως και είπες, «δεν σχολιάζω λάθη συναδέλφων». Όχι «δεν σχολιάζω λάθη συναδέλφων, που όμως γίνονται, και εσείς που τα σχολιάζετε δεν μιλάτε και για τους εαυτούς σας». Καταλαβαίνεις, φαντάζομαι, ότι αυτό που λες είναι όχι μόνο αντιφατικό, αλλά και προσβλητικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2012)

.

*Δυ*αρχία!

ΛΚΝ: *δυαρχία* η [δiarxía] Ο25 : 1. αρχή, εξουσία που ασκείται από δύο άρχοντες συγχρόνως. 2. (φιλοσ.) δυϊσμός. [λόγ.: 1: ελνστ. δυαρχία `ύπαρξη δύο θεωρητικών αρχών΄· 2: σημδ. γαλλ. dualisme]

Με ύ-ψιλον:

Έλεος! Γέμισε ο τόπος *διαρχίες!


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ήρεμα, ήρεμα...
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9376-διαρχία-ή-δυαρχία


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2012)

Γλουπ! Θα πω τα πατερημά μου, να κάνω την αυτοκριτική μου. Μα πιάνουν τέτοια θέματα παραμονή Δεκαπενταύγουστου; Ποιος θα τα δει και ποιος όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2012)

Χτες το βράδυ στο Σταρ:

a school of fish = ένα σχολείο ψαριών

Κλασική περίπτωση λάθους όπου νομίζουμε ότι μια λέξη έχει μόνο τη μία και μοναδική έννοια που μάθαμε στα παιδικά μας χρόνια. Το περίεργο είναι όταν ο μεταφραστής δεν στέκεται να σκεφτεί ότι δεν μπορεί να πηγαίνουν σχολείο τα ψάρια. Το σωστό είναι, βέβαια, ένα κοπάδι ψαριών (ή ένα κοπάδι ψάρια, ό,τι προτιμάτε).


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2012)

Μπορεί να είναι και η περίπτωση του επαναστατημένου μεταφραστή, που σου λέει «Μα δεν μπορεί να είναι όλα “κοπάδι”, flock, herd, pack, drove, swarm, shoal, school, gaggle κ.λπ. κ.λπ.». Και αρχίζει να μεταφράζει δημιουργικά: σχολείο, τάξη, λόχος, διμοιρία, ουλαμός κ.τ.ό. — ό,τι έχουμε και δεν έχουμε σε κοπάδι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2012)

Το κακό με τον υποτιτλισμό είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μια υποσημείωση για να δικαιολογήσεις την "επαναστατημένη" επιλογή σου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Χτες το βράδυ στο Σταρ:
> 
> a school of fish = ένα σχολείο ψαριών
> [...]



Φαίνεται πως ο Νέμο δημιούργησε... σχολή, από την πρώτη μέρα που πήγε στο σχολείο τού κυρίου Σαλάχη.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2012)

Τον «Χριστό του Ελέους» αγόρασε ο Λούβρος έναντι 7,8 εκατ. ευρώ (Καθημερινή)


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

Δουλειά του τιτλατζή αυτή τη φορά, διότι το κείμενο λέει καθαρά «το Λούβρο».

Παλιότερη αναφορά στο #734.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Γενικά, διαπιστώνω μια τάση των Ελλήνων με κάποια χρόνια παραμονής στη Γαλλία να ακολουθούν τα γένη της γαλλικής. Κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, έχουμε μεταξύ των εφημερίδων "τον Monde" ή "τον Figaro", ενώ υποθέτω ότι πιο συνεπές θα ήταν να επιλέγουμε για όλες τις ονομασίες εφημερίδων το θηλυκό γένος (μια και "η εφημερίδα" είναι θηλυκού γένους στη γλώσσα μας).


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3182-Ονομασίες-ξένων-εντύπων-—-χρηστικοί-κανόνες


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2012)

Από την ταινία που δείχνει τώρα στο Mega: Ο πρωταγωνιστής αναγκάζεται να φροντίσει ένα 6χρονο παιδί, αλλά είναι τόσο άσχετος που δεν ξέρει καν τι τρώνε τα παιδιά, και ρωτάει:

Do you want a bottle of formula? 
Μετάφραση: Θέλεις μαγικό φίλτρο;​
Αλλά formula ονομάζεται _και _το βρεφικό γάλα. 
Formula = A liquid food for infants, containing most of the nutrients in human milk.​Το λάθος θα μπορούσε να αποφευχθεί αν ο μεταφραστής θυμόταν τον βασικό κανόνα: Όταν κάτι δεν φαίνεται λογικό, συνήθως δεν είναι, και πρέπει να το ψάξουμε περισσότερο.


​


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

Και πιστεύουμε ότι είναι άνδρας μεταφραστής αφού όλες οι Ελληνίδες μαμάδες και επίδοξες μαμάδες έχουν ακούσει για το *γάλα φόρμουλα*.
http://www.google.gr/search?ix=hca&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q="γάλα+φόρμουλα"


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2012)

Χμμμ... Δεν νομίζω να είναι άντρας. Πρέπει να περιμένουμε το τέλος της ταινίας για να το επιβεβαιώσουμε.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2012)

...
Βρε μήπως το παιδί ήταν ο γιος του Αστερίξ; :inno:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και πιστεύουμε ότι είναι άνδρας μεταφραστής.http://www.google.gr/search?ix=hca&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=


Nope. Γυναίκα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2012)

Στο χτεσινό (16.1.2012) επεισόδιο του Χαβάη Πέντε-Μηδέν στο ΣΚΑΪ γίνεται λόγος για μια παρέα σκληρών μηχανόβιων, του σκοινιού και του παλουκιού, που έχουν δοσοληψίες με την αστυνομία, και που το όνομά τους είναι *The Untouchables*. Ο επμελητής των υποτίτλων το μετέφρασε: *Οι Αδιάφθοροι*. Νομίζω ότι έκανε λάθος και μαντεύω την αιτία: παρασύρθηκε από τη γνωστή ομώνυμη ταινία (με Σων Κόννερυ, Ρόμπερτ Ντε Νίρο, Κέβιν Κόσνερ, Άντυ Γκαρσία), που παίχτηκε στην Ελλάδα με τον τίτλο _Οι Αδιάφθοροι_. Αλλά τα λεξικά δίνουν δύο σημασίες της λέξης. Η πρώτη (αντιγράφω από το Αγγλοελληνικό Πατάκη): _Υπερβολικά ισχυρός ώστε να επιδέχεται κριτική ή έλεγχο, υπεράνω κριτικής_ / _άφθαστος, ασυναγώνιστος_, και αυτό ακριβώς ήθελε να μεταδώσει ο τίτλος της ταινίας. Όλη η τοπική αστυνομία ήταν εντελώς διεφθαρμένη και υποχείρια του μεγάλου γκάνγκστερ, γι' αυτό έπρεπε να συγκροτηθεί ειδική ομάδα από ανθρώπους υπεράνω κριτικής, δηλαδή άθικτους από τη σαπίλα της διαφθοράς. Στη χτεσινή περίπτωση όμως μάλλον ταιριάζει η δεύτερη σημασία της λέξης (αντιγράφω από το Penguin): _ο αηδής εις την αφήν, ο απλησίαστος_, και (ουσιαστικοποιημένο) The Untouchables = Οι παρίες στην Ινδία, αυτοί που ανήκουν στην κατώτερη κάστα και κανείς δεν καταδέχεται ούτε καν αν τους ακουμπήσει, _ο παρίας, ο απόβλητος_. Εγώ πιο ελέυθερα θα το μετέφραζα Τα Κατακάθια. Υπάρχει και μια παλαιότερη λέξη, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, που θα ταίριαζε εδώ: *Οι Αθίγγανοι* (από το ρήμα _θιγγάνω_, θαμιστικό του _θίγω_, που διόλου τυχαία το χρησιμοποίησα σε προηγούμενη πρόταση), _αυτοί που κανείς δεν τους ακουμπά_. Γενικότερα επισημαίνω το λάθος γιατί δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το συναντώ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2012)

Και πριν την ταινία υπήρχε ασπρόμαυρο τηλεοπτικό σίριαλ, όταν ήμουν παιδί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2012)

Στο βιβλίο ιστορίας της Ε' δημοτικού: _η "σκιερή σελίδα" του Ιουστινιανού_ (αναφέρεται στο κλείσιμο της φιλοσοφικής σχολής).

Ο Γ. Χάρης τα έχει πει, εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2012)

Από τον skai.gr, ο οποίος δεν απεργεί, ένα αποθετικό που δεν το είχα ξαναδεί να γίνεται μεταβατικό:

Ο υποψήφιος για το προεδρικό χρίσμα των Ρεπουμπλικανών και κυβερνήτης του Τέξας Ρικ Πέρι δήλωσε ότι "η Τουρκία δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τη χώρα που ήταν σύμμαχος μας κατά τη διάρκεια της δεκαετίας του '70, όταν ήμουν πιλότος σε βάση των Η.Π.Α. εκεί" και ότι "η Τουρκία *ηγείται* από Ισλαμιστές τρομοκράτες".


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι έχω διαπιστώσει, πολλές ειδησεογραφικές ιστοσελίδες δεν απεργούν. Μήπως επειδή οι συνεργάτες τους δεν είναι μέλη της ΕΣΗΕΑ;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 18, 2012)

Σε διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο μεγάλης αλυσίδας ηλεκτρονικών (ξέρετε, αυτές τις εφημερίδες με τις οποίες έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος) είδα διαφήμιση για ένα μοντέλο υπολογιστή με το όνομα "PASS PART OUT" (και μάλιστα το "OUT" στην επόμενη σειρά). Φανταστείτε πόσο ανόητος ένιωσα που σκέφτηκα προς στιγμή ότι θα έπρεπε κανονικά να λέγεται "passe-partout", ενώ είναι πολύ πιο λογικό να ονομάζεται "περάστε το εξάρτημα έξω"...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2012)

Μήπως είναι πρωτότυπη απόδοση του _Πέρνα, Πάρτο, Φύγε_;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μήπως είναι πρωτότυπη απόδοση του _Πέρνα, Πάρτο, Φύγε_;



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2012)

Το σημερινό εύρημα-κουίζ είναι μάλλον πραγματολογικής φύσης, από το σημερινό ηλεκτρονικό Βήμα (δεν ξέρω αν θα στολίσει και την έντυπη έκδοση):

Η ερώτηση του κουίζ: Ποιος είναι ο κύριος που τύπτει την κεφαλή εμπρός αριστερά στη φωτογραφία, θρηνώντας προφανώς μαζί με όλη την τουρκική ηγεσία (κατά το άρθρο) τον Τουρκοκύπριο ηγέτη Ντενκτάς;






Ναι, ξέρω, μιράκολο!


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2012)

Παρούσα βέβαια στην κηδεία και η γνωστή και μη εξαιρετέα σ*ω*ρός...


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2012)

Ο δίδυμος αδερφός του ρε συ! 
Το φέρετρο γραφει 1921-2006, τόσο καιρό είχε πεθάνει και μας το κρύβανε;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2012)

Ήταν από την κηδεία του Ετζεβίτ. Το διόρθωσαν, πάντως 




Edit: Νομίζω δόχτορ ότι αυτό που κάνει με τα χέρια του το φάντασμα είναι προσευχή, από ό,τι βλέπω εδώ. Στη φωτογραφία το κάνουν και άλλοι.

Edit 2: Ψιτ, εσείς εκεί στο Βήμα: η _σορός_, όπως λέει και ο Κώστας παραπάνω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2012)

Χτες το βράδυ έπεσα κάνοντας ζάπινγκ πάνω στο Μακεδονία TV. Πρέπει να ήταν η σειρά Who's the boss. Εκείνη τη στιγμή έδειχνε ένα εξώφυλλο περιοδικού και από κάτω έναν υπότιτλο:

ΥΠΟΒΟΣΚΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ;
10 ΣΗΜΑΔΙΑ

Δεν πρόλαβα να δω τι έγραφε στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2012)

Μάλλον πρέπει να ήταν το _Just Shoot Me _και το εξώφυλλο απ' το _Blush_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2012)

Και τι έλεγε στα αγγλικά, λοιπόν;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2012)

Μάλλον undermine.


----------



## VickyN (Jan 20, 2012)

Το *λύθηκαν τα στόματα* πώς σας φαίνεται; 
Το είπε χτες μια πολύ αγχωμένη ρεπόρτερ για το κύκλωμα της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Τι τραβάνε κι αυτοί...


----------



## VickyN (Jan 20, 2012)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος...
Λύνονται οι γλώσσες και ανοίγουν τα στόματα.
Ίσως είμαι εγώ παράξενη.


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2012)

Έτσι είναι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2012)

Αντί για υποβόσκουν (την καριέρα σας) μάλλον θα εννοούσε υποβλέπουν, και δεν του/της βγήκε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος...
> Λύνονται οι γλώσσες και ανοίγουν τα στόματα.
> Ίσως είμαι εγώ παράξενη.



Ποιητική αδεία, λύνονται και τα στόματα.


----------



## Resident (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.tovima.gr/science/medicine-biology/article/?aid=439398

τα Πετρώδη 'Ορη...


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2012)

Από Βήμα, πιθανώς το έντυπο:

Πρόθεση και στόχος, επί του παρόντος, είναι όχι τόσο η επισήμανση αποτιμήσεων - συμπερασμάτων «*μελανούς χροιάς*» λόγω της κοινώς διαπιστουμένης δύσκολης συγκυρίας - έργο κυρίως πολιτικών αναλυτών - όσο η αναγνωστική προσέγγιση κειμένων της συγκεκριμένης περιόδου, στα οποία εύκολα επισημαίνει κανείς αρετές λόγου, αλλά και ευκαιρία ιστορικού αναλογισμού με βάση την εσωτερική πολιτική κατάσταση.

Ο, η μελανής, το μελανές, όπως στο άζμα:

Η μοίρα μου είναι μελανής
γιατί δεν μ' αγαπάει κανείς.

Το πιο ωραίο: ο... μελανής αρθρογράφος είναι ο κ. Αντ. Κόντος, Πρόεδρος του Ομίλου Καβάλας για τη διάδοση της ελληνικής γλώσσας!
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=439840&h1=true


----------



## pidyo (Jan 25, 2012)

Από τα ειδησεογραφικά για τον Αγγελόπουλο: 
Έχασε τη μάχη με τη ζωή ο Θόδωρος Αγγελόπουλος.

Με τη ζωή; :huh:


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2012)

Ε ναι, αφού πάλευε *για* τη ζωή του, έχασε τη μάχη *με* τη ζωή...


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2012)

Μα δεν παλεύεις με τη ζωή, με το θάνατο παλεύεις.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μα δεν παλεύεις με τη ζωή, με το θάνατο παλεύεις.



Αυτό εννοούσα. Δεν λέγεται η "μάχη με τη ζωή".


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

Είδα στα ηλε-Νέα το πρωί τον τίτλο «Έχασε τη μάχη για τη ζωή ο Θόδωρος Αγγελόπουλος». Για μια στιγμή παραξενεύτηκα, αλλά έπειτα σκέφτηκα ότι είναι το είδος του τίτλου που απαιτεί η καυτή επικαιρότητα. Πριν από λίγες ώρες ήταν «σοβαρά τραυματισμένος», άρα δίνει μάχη και στη συνέχεια χάνει τη μάχη. Για όποιον δεν έχει ακούσει την πρώτη είδηση ο φυσιολογικός τίτλος θα ήταν «Τραυματίστηκε θανάσιμα», «Σκοτώθηκε» ή κάτι πιο ποιητικό (Καθημερινή: «Ο Θόδωρος Αγγελόπουλος άφησε την τελευταία του πνοή χθες...») και όχι αυτό που συνήθως λένε για κάποιους που είναι άρρωστοι αρκετές μέρες. Η «μάχη _με_ τη ζωή» το κάνει ακόμα πιο δύσπεπτο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Από τα ειδησεογραφικά για τον Αγγελόπουλο:
> Έχασε τη μάχη με τη ζωή ο Θόδωρος Αγγελόπουλος.
> 
> Με τη ζωή; :huh:



Ο οποίος, λένε πολλοί:



> Angelopoulos mostly attracted art-house audiences, using established actors including Marcello Mastroianni and Jeanne Moreau in two of his most widely acclaimed films, "The Bee Keeper" and "The Suspended Stride of the Stalk."


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/24/theo-angelopoulos-dead_n_1229898.html 

Πάρα πολλοί, αρκετές εκατοντάδες μου δίνει ο γκούγκλης κι από καλές οικογένειες (πολλοί παίζουν το "χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο" χωρίς επιβεβαίωση: «Σιέρα-τάνγκο-_όσκαρ-ρόμιο_-κίλο, όχι σιέρα-τάνγκο-_άλφα-λίμα_-κίλο!»), ενώ ο τίτλος βέβαια έχει αποδοθεί "The Suspended Step (ή Stride) of the Stork".

Του πελαργού το βήμα εδά μετέωρο πομένει
Κοτσάνι τον εκάμανε, μα η κοτσάνα μένει 

Για το ενδεχόμενο της απομισχοποίησης:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 25, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΑΟΣ πάντως, _Το "*μετέωρο βήμα του Πλούτωνα*" στη μέση της οδού, μας πήρε έναν άνθρωπο που μας είχε συγκλονίσει, συγκινήσει και προβληματίσει βαθιά»_ (μα πού πάνε και τα βρίσκουν; )


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

daeman said:


> Του πελαργού το βήμα εδά μετέωρο πομένει
> Κοτσάνι τον εκάμανε, μα η κοτσάνα μένει


Κοτσάνα με τα όλα της, πραγματικά. Στην άλλη περίπτωση, το _Suspended Step of the *Stalk_ βρίσκεται στην περιγραφή του βιβλίου _The Last Modernist: The Films of Theo Angelopoulos_. Κάποιος απρόσεχτος το έχωσε εκεί και τώρα θα το βρεις σε κάθε σελίδα βιβλιοπωλείου που διαθέτει το βιβλίο με την ίδια ανορθόγραφη περιγραφή. Αλλά δεν δικαιολογείται ούτε με παρετυμολόγηση.



(Για τον ΛΑΟΣ: Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, τοπίο στην ομίχλη. Στη χειρότερη, θίασος.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά ξέρεις πώς τρομάζει τους αδαείς το μετέωρο σκαλί του μίσχου; Από Νταλί κι απάνω...


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κοτσάνα με τα όλα της, πραγματικά. Στην άλλη περίπτωση, το _Suspended Step of the *Stalk_ βρίσκεται στην περιγραφή του βιβλίου _The Last Modernist: The Films of Theo Angelopoulos_. Κάποιος απρόσεχτος το έχωσε εκεί και τώρα θα το βρεις σε κάθε σελίδα βιβλιοπωλείου που διαθέτει το βιβλίο με την ίδια ανορθόγραφη περιγραφή. Αλλά δεν δικαιολογείται ούτε με παρετυμολόγηση. [...]



Όπου (στο Άμαζον), αν πάμε λίγο παρακάτω στο Editorial Reviews, διαβάζουμε γι' αυτό το βιβλίο με θέμα τον *Αγγελόπουλο* και την τέχνη του: 

"The Last Modernist's strength lies in its melange of critical thought. The seven essays and one interview present compelling judgments about *Andropoulos*'s art, and the cultural, historical, and political processes that it involves.... essential reading." 
-Cineaste

ένα λάθος που αναπαράγεται σε άλλες 21 ιστοσελίδες. 

Το απλανές (ή ανύπαρκτο) βλέμμα του διορθωτή.  


@SBE: Σκαλί, καλέ μου, σκαλί, σκαλί θα κατεβώ, ορέ τον μίσχο να τσακίσω, και μες στα ιντερνετόφυλλα, να τονε ξεφτιλίσω...


----------



## pshleas (Jan 26, 2012)

Πελάτης: Καλημέρα
Μεταφραστής: Καλημέρα
Πελάτης: Θέλω μια μετάφραση, μια επιμέλεια. 

Τι εννοούσε ο Πελάτης και τι κατάλαβε ο Μεταφραστής;

Εύκολο εάν γνώριζε κανείς ότι ο Πελάτης είναι δικηγόρος και έχει στα χέρια του ένα έγγραφο επιμέλειας παιδιού...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 27, 2012)

Για να μην κατηγορούν τους Λεξιλόγους ότι εκθέτουν μόνο τις κοτσάνες των άλλων και ποτέ τις δικές τους, να άλλη μια δική μου:

Σε μια ταινία δράσης τις προάλλες υπήρχε ένας καλός κύριος, στέλεχος της αστυνομίας, τον οποίο προσφωνούσαν επανειλημμένα "teniente" [αν ήταν αγγλικά, θα ήταν lieutenant], και εγώ αντί για "υπαστυνόμο" τον απέδωσα "υπολοχαγό". 
Ίσως με παρέσυραν τα χακί ρούχα και το στυλ μιλιταίρ...:blush:
Ας είναι καλά η Αλεξάνδρα που το μάζεψε στην επιμέλεια (χρωστάω πάρα πολλά σε επιμελητές, προτείνω να ανεγείρουμε έναν αδριάντα στον αφανή επιμελητή).


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Πολλοί επιχρηματίες του Χονγκ Kονγκ προσπαθούν να επωφεληθούν...
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_civ_12_15/08/2001_5001023

...καθώς οι επιχρηματίες του κλάδου φαίνεται πως περιμένουν την ενίσχυση της ζήτησης πριν προχωρήσουν σε αύξηση της παραγωγής...
http://archive.in.gr/sports/events/euro/2008/Article.aspx?lngEntityID=468282

Στην δεξίωση, εκτός από τα μέλη του Ελληνο – Αφρικανικού Επιμελητηρίου παρέστησαν και πολλοί άλλοι επιχρηματίες.
http://www.helafrican-chamber.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=88&lang=en

Ο λόγος για άγνωστους δράστες, οι οποίοι πλησίασαν έναν 45χρονο επιχρηματία που καθόταν μέσα στο παρκαρισμένο αυτοκίνητό του στο λιμάνι Πεσσάδα στην Κεφαλονιά.
http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=49726


Θα έλεγα να το προσέχουν αυτό το τυπογραφικό γιατί, σύμφωνα με το slang.gr (αν και, πιθανότατα, σύμφωνα μόνο μ' αυτό) ο *επιχρηματίας* είναι:
Αυτός ή αυτή που έμμεσα ή άμεσα ασχολείται με την επί χρήμασι παροχή ερωτικών υπηρεσιών.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/epixrimatias_10543


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2012)

*Ποιος ήθελε να "ραπάρει" στην κηδεία του Αγγελόπουλου;*







Ευτυχώς κανένας. "Wrap" εννοούσε η δημοσιογράφος της Καθημερινής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2012)

Κι εσύ μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτη... μπορεί να ήθελε απλώς να δηλώσει τις μουσικές του προτιμήσεις, ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εσύ μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτη... μπορεί να ήθελε απλώς να δηλώσει τις μουσικές του προτιμήσεις, ο άνθρωπος.


Ναι, αλλά έχουμε και την επεξήγηση μέσα στην παρένθεση :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2012)

Σε υποτίτλους μαγειρικής στο Σκάι: 

Το σαντομπριάν και η μπαρνέζ.

Όταν υποτιτλίζεις μαγειρική χωρίς να έχεις διαβάσει ούτε μία συνταγή στη ζωή σου.

(Το διδακτικό μέρος: το chateaubriand, προφέρεται σατομπριάν, και η sauce béarnaise, προφέρεται από τους Έλληνες μπεαρνέζ ή μπερνέζ.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση μπορεί να έχεις κακές σχέσεις και με τη γαλλική λογοτεχνία...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2012)

Τι να πω; Ας έχεις τουλάχιστον καλές σχέσεις με το αντικείμενο που υποτιτλίζεις.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2012)

Δεν το είδες καλά, ήταν διαφήμιση για το νέο σίριαλ που θα κάνει πάταγο, με τίτλο «Το σαν το μπριάμ και η μπαρνέζ»:

Η Μπριάν, πρώην μπαργούμαν σε γαλλικό χιονοδρομικό σαλέ (μπαρ-νεζ), στις πρώτες της διακοπές σε ελληνικό νησί γνωρίζει έναν παραδοσιακό Έλληνα ψαρά που τρελαίνεται για μπριάνες ψητές όπως το μπριάμ, με ντομάτα και κολοκύθια (στο πάτερο, με τη ρίγανη). Η συνέχεια στα ταψιά σας (δορυφορικά θα μεταδοθεί).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2012)

.............................


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> και η sauce béarnaise, προφέρεται από τους Έλληνες μπεαρνέζ ή μπερνέζ



Το πρώτο εύρημα του πρώτου σου συνδέσμου οδηγεί σε ιστολόγιο όπου διαβάζω:
Κατά τον 17ο αιώνα αυτή η πολύ γνωστή μέχρι της μέρες μας χλιαρή σάλτσα παρασκευαζόταν με σπορέλαιο, όσπου μια μέρα έγινε η αλλαγή του λαδιού με φρέσκο βούτυρο διότι θα σερβιριζόταν στον Βασιλιά Μπεαρνέζ και έπρεπε να έιναι ποιο ντελικάτη... Ο Βασιλιάς ξετρελάθηκε και ιδού η σάλτσα Μπεαρνέζ....
(συνοδεύει λαχανικά ατμού, βραστά ψάρια, και κρεατικά σχάρας ή σωτέ αλλά και ότι άλλο τραβάει η όρεξή σας)

Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. 

The sauce was likely first created by the chef Collinet, the inventor of puffed potatoes (pommes de terre soufflées), and served at the 1836 opening of Le Pavillon Henri IV, a restaurant at Saint-Germain-en-Laye, not far from Paris. Evidence for this is reinforced by the fact that the restaurant was named for Henry IV of France, a gourmet himself, who was born in the former province of Béarn.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Béarnaise_sauce

Τώρα μπερδεύτηκα ακόμα περισσότερο: η σάλτσα είναι παριζιάνικη και την έφτιαξε ο σεφ εστιατορίου το οποίο είχε το όνομα του Ερρίκου Δ΄, που είχε γεννηθεί στην επαρχία Μπεάρν στα Πυρηναία. Μάλιστα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2012)

Εννοείται ότι η μπλογκόσφαιρα είναι γεμάτη μπαρούφες... Όπως ο βασιλιάς Μπεαρνέζ. Πώς το σκέφτηκε ο αθεόφοβος;


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> [...] Πώς το σκέφτηκε ο αθεόφοβος;


Είχε φάει ληγμένα... κολοκύθια.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2012)

Σας έχω πει ότι χρησιμοποιώ στο Word διορθωτή που αναλαμβάνει πρωτοβουλίες και διορθώνει μόνος του κάποια λάθη πληκτρολόγησης που κάνω. Μόνο που δεν ξέρει ακριβώς τι θέλω να γράψω, εγώ κοιτάω το πληκτρολόγιο την ώρα που γράφω και όχι το κείμενο, και στο τέλος το γραφτό θέλει απαραιτήτως ξαναδιάβασμα, από τη μια για να διορθώσω τα λάθη που μου ξέφυγαν (ή _μας_ ξέφυγαν) και από την άλλη για να διορθώσω κάποιες πρωτοβουλίες του διορθωτή, συχνά ικανές να με κάνουν ρεζίλι.

Τέτοιο διορθωτή πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι στο protagon.gr. Βεβαιώθηκα σήμερα γι’ αυτό, όπως και για το ότι εκεί δεν αφιερώνουν τα πεντέξι λεπτά που χρειάζεται να ξανακοιτάξουν και να διορθώσουν ένα κείμενο.

Χτες που διάβαζα το άρθρο του Γ. Λακόπουλου _Μην πυροβολείτε τον Χρυσοχοϊδη!_ βρήκα πράγματα ακατανόητα («Απλώς πέρασαν στην τρήση φάση»), αλλά βρήκα και μια πρόταση όπου σίγουρα ο διορθωτής άλλα είδε και άλλα κατάλαβε. Εδώ δύο, δίπλα δίπλα: 
Γιατί τον έβγαλε τώρα ο Χρυσοχοϊκής είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Η ιστορία όμως θα τον πιστώσει με το θέρος να τον βγάλει. 
Ποιος ξέρει πώς γράφτηκαν ο _Χρυσοχοΐδης_ και το _θάρρος_ (υποθέτω *_θάρος_) για να γράψει ο διορθωτής αυτά που βρήκε να γράψει.

Σε σημερινό κείμενο του Α. Παπαγιαννίδη, χωρίς άλλα προβληματικά σημεία, βρίσκεις αυτό: 
Μια ακόμη από τις θεσμικές ανοησίες που στην μεν Ελλάδα (και όπου αλλού...) θα εκτρέψουν τον αντι-Ευρωπαϊσμό, στην δε «Ευρώπη» θα ριζώσουν έναν αμφίβολης αποτελεσματικότητας αυταρχισμό.
Θα έγραφα _αντιευρωπαϊσμό_ και δεν θα έβαζα μεταβατικό _ριζώνω_, αλλά αυτά δεν δημιουργούν παρεξήγηση όπως το _εκτρέψουν_. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο συντάκτης ήθελε _εκθρέψουν_, αλλά κάποιος (ο δακτυλογράφος; ο ηλεκτρονικός διορθωτής;) κατάφερε να δώσει πολύ διαφορετικό νόημα.

ΥΓ. Το «θα εκθρέψουν» ξενίζει και τον Γκούγκλη. Όταν το ζητάω, αυτός (γεμίσαμε μηχανές που αναλαμβάνουν πρωτοβουλίες) κάνει του κεφαλιού του.
Showing results for "θα επιτρέψουν"


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2012)

Θα γίνω βαρετή επαναλαμβάνοντας ότι δεν θα υπήρχε καμιά περίπτωση να συμβούν τέτοια πράγματα αν έγραφε με τυφλό σύστημα και κοιτούσε την οθόνη αντί να κοιτάει τα δάχτυλά του. Για ερασιτέχνες του πληκτρολογίου δικαιολογείται η άγνοια του τυφλού συστήματος, αλλά για επαγγελματίες, όπως π.χ. οι άνθρωποι που γράφουν τους τίτλους στην τηλεόραση, και βγάζουν τίτλους με γελοία τυπογραφικά λάθη, είναι ασυγχώρητη. Διάολε, όταν προσλαμβάνεις έναν άνθρωπο για να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά, δυο πράγματα πρέπει να έχει ως προσόντα: να είναι ορθογράφος και να γράφει τυφλό σύστημα. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι πια ή είναι απαραίτητο να προσλάβουμε το παιδί του γνωστού, επειδή το παιδί του αγνώστου κατούρησε στο πηγάδι;


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2012)

Ίσως θα πρέπει να αρχίσει να διδάσκεται το τυφλό σύστημα στα σχολεία. Πέρα από αυτό, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ακόμα μέρη που παραδίδουν μαθήματα (ναι, ξέρω, μαθαίνεις και μόνος σου, αλλά αυτό πολλοί το λένε λίγοι το κάνουν). 
Πίσω στα λάθη: εμ, τι το θέλουν το εκθρέψει; Χάθηκε να πουν κάτι πιο απλό;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πέρα από αυτό, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ακόμα μέρη που παραδίδουν μαθήματα...


Να μια ιδέα για ταχύρυθμο σεμινάριο, π.χ. με 2-3 τρίωρα μαθήματα. Την εποχή που έμαθα εγώ τα μαθήματα κρατούσαν 15 ώρες, αλλά ήταν δεδομένο ότι δεν είχες γραφομηχανή στο σπίτι σου για εξάσκηση, οπότε έπρεπε να εξασκείσαι στη σχολή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2012)

Θυμόμουν με αφορμή αυτό κάτι που μας είχε πει κάποτε ένας ομιλητής σχετικά με την τεχνολογία και την ευχρηστία της:
Αν η φύση ήθελε να δακτυλογραφούμε, θα γεννιόμασταν με 40 δάχτυλα. 
Μ' άλλα λόγια ότι τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιούμε μπορεί να είναι σχεδιασμένα για τις ανάγκες μας, αλλά δεν είναι και ιδανικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Θυμόμουν με αφορμή αυτό κάτι που μας είχε πει κάποτε ένας ομιλητής σχετικά με την τεχνολογία και την ευχρηστία της:
> Αν η φύση ήθελε να δακτυλογραφούμε, θα γεννιόμασταν με 40 δάχτυλα.
> Μ' άλλα λόγια ότι τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιούμε μπορεί να είναι σχεδιασμένα για τις ανάγκες μας, αλλά δεν είναι και ιδανικά.



Δεν φταίνε τα εργαλεία σ' αυτό αλλά οι γλώσσες μας. Αν υπήρχαν μόνο δέκα σημεία, θα μπορούσες να φτιάξεις ένα εργαλείο που κάθε σημείο να αντιστοιχεί σε ένα δάχτυλό σου.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2012)

@SBE: Κι αν η φύση ήθελε να πετάμε, θα μας έδινε φτερά, ε; 

@Hellegennes: Πάλι καλά που δεν σκέφτονταν έτσι οι μαθηματικοί — το σύνολο




θα σταμάταγε στο 10.


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Θυμόμουν με αφορμή αυτό κάτι που μας είχε πει κάποτε ένας ομιλητής σχετικά με την τεχνολογία και την ευχρηστία της:
> Αν η φύση ήθελε να δακτυλογραφούμε, θα γεννιόμασταν με 40 δάχτυλα.


Όμως θα ήταν πανάκριβα τα γάντια και τεράστιες οι τσέπες. 
Αν η φύση ήθελε να γράφουμε, δε θα 'χαμε δάχτυλα, θα 'χαμε μολύβια
κι αν η φύση ήθελε να κόβουμε, δε θα 'χαμε χέρια, θα 'χαμε ψαλίδια
κ.ο.κ. ad nauseam




SBE said:


> Μ' άλλα λόγια ότι τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιούμε μπορεί να είναι σχεδιασμένα για τις ανάγκες μας, αλλά δεν είναι και ιδανικά.



The QWERTY layout is not the most efficient layout possible, since it requires a touch-typist to move his or her fingers between rows to type the most common letters.

The most likely explanation is that the QWERTY arrangement was designed to reduce the likelihood of internal clashing by placing commonly used combinations of letters farther from each other inside the machine. This allowed the user to type faster without jamming. In a mechanical typewriter, the arrangement of bars is tied to the arrangement of the keys, and the two adjacent bars are much more likely to clash if engaged together or in a rapid sequence. 
...
A number of radically different layouts such as Dvorak have been proposed to reduce the perceived inefficiencies of QWERTY, but none have been able to displace the QWERTY layout; their proponents claim considerable advantages, but so far none has been widely used. The Blickensderfer typewriter with its DHIATENSOR layout may have possibly been the first attempt at optimizing the keyboard layout for efficiency advantages.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typewriter#Keyboard_layouts:_.22QWERTY.22_and_others

Dvorak and Dealey’s objective was to scientifically design a keyboard to decrease typing errors, speed up typing, and lessen typer fatigue. They engaged in extensive research while designing their keyboard layout. In 1914 and 1915, Dealey attended seminars on the science of motion and later reviewed slow-motion films of typists with Dvorak. Dvorak and Dealey meticulously studied the English language, researching the most used letters and letter combinations. They also studied the physiology of the hand. The result in 1932 was the Dvorak Simplified Keyboard.

In 1933, Dvorak started entering typists trained on his keyboard into the International Commercial Schools Contest, which were typing contests sponsored by typewriter manufacturers consisting of professional and amateur contests. The professional contests had typists sponsored by typewriter companies to advertise their machines. Ten times from 1934–41, Dvorak’s typists won first in their class events. In the 1935 contest alone, nine Dvorak typists won twenty awards. _Dvorak typists were so successful that in 1937 the Contest Committee barred Dvorak’s typists for being “unfair competition” until Dvorak protested._ In addition, QWERTY typists did not want to be placed near Dvorak typists because QWERTY typists were disconcerted by the noise produced from the fast typing speeds made by Dvorak typists. 
...
Writer Barbara Blackburn was the fastest English language typist in the world, according to The Guinness Book of World Records. Using the Dvorak Simplified Keyboard, _she was able to maintain 150 words per minute (wpm) for 50 minutes, and 170 wpm for shorter periods. She has been clocked at a peak speed of 212 wpm._ Blackburn, who failed her QWERTY typing class in high school, first encountered the Dvorak keyboard in 1938, quickly learned to achieve very high speeds, and occasionally toured giving speed-typing demonstrations during her secretarial career. Blackburn died in April 2008.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2012)

"Με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο η Τρόικα δεν κάνει ούτε βήμα πίσω στις απαιτήσεις της" ακούω στα δελτία δραματικής θυέλλης...


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2012)

*Αυτόφωρος* και *κατάφωρος*: αυτά τα επίθετα, που πιο πίσω τους έχουν την αρχαία λέξη _φωρ_ «κλέφτης» (και το ρήμα _φωρώμαι_ «συλλαμβάνομαι επ' αυτοφώρω», όπως στο «εφωράθη κλέπτων οπώρας»), γράφονται με -_ω_-. Στα νέα ελληνικά υπάρχει _κατάφορτος_, αλλά όχι *_κατάφορος_. Το αρχαίο επίθετο _κατάφορος_ σήμαινε «ορμητικός».

Με -ο- γράφονται επίθετα και ουσιαστικά σαν τα παρακάτω:
αδιάφορος, ανυπόφορος, ασύμφορος, ατελέσφορος, διάφορος, ευεπίφορος, εύφορος, παράφορος, πρόσφορος
ανήφορος, κατήφορος


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 30, 2012)

Χτες στο Apocalypse του ΣΚΑΪ (θεωρίες σχετικά με τον αφανισμό των δεινοσαύρων), αναφέρθηκε η _licemania_, που ο υποτιτλιστής άφησε _λαϊσμανία_ (ή κάτι τέτοιο), ενώ παράλληλα η εικόνα έδειχνε αρκετά ρεαλιστικά έναν πρόγονο της γνωστής μας ψείρας!


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2012)

Υπάρχει το γένος παρασίτου *λεϊσμανία*, στα αγγλικά _*Leishmania*_, που προφέρεται [λαϊσμάνια].

If dinosaurs were as susceptible to visceral leishmaniasis as humans are, entire populations probably were decimated.


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 30, 2012)

Mea culpa, τότε!


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2012)

Στον Πάπυρο: _Λεϊσμάνια_ και _λεϊσμανίαση_.
Βέβαια, στα αγγλικά η προφορά [λαϊσμάνια] είναι δευτερεύουσα, τη δίνει το OED αλλά δεν τη δίνουν πια τα άλλα λεξικά. Η κύρια προφορά είναι [λίʃμαν] για τον Σκοτσέζο γιατρό, [λιʃμέινια] για το γένος, οπότε θα έπρεπε και στα ελληνικά να έχουμε _λισμάνια_ για το παράσιτο και _λισμανίαση_ για την παρασίτωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2012)

λεϊσμανίαση (Πηγή: Μαθήματα Δερματολογίας - Αφροδισιολογίας, Κλινική Αφροδίσιων και Δερματικών Νόσων, Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, Νοσοκομείο "Α. Συγγρός")


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2012)

Ευτυχώς, η Βίβιαν Λι (Leigh) και ο Ευγένιος Ο'Νιλ (O'Neill) δεν υπέστησαν τα πάθη του γιατρού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2012)

Ίσως ήρθε στα ελληνικά από τα γαλλικά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι και στα λατινικά [λέι] θα λένε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ευτυχώς, η Βίβιαν Λι (Leigh) και ο Ευγένιος Ο'Νιλ (O'Neill) δεν υπέστησαν τα πάθη του γιατρού.



Όλως τυχαίως προχτές που αναζητούσα κάτι ο γκούγκλης μου εβγαλε μια Βίβιαν Λέιχ δίπλα σ'έναν Λόρενς Ολιβιε.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι και στα λατινικά [λέι] θα λένε.



Στα λατινικά, έτσι φαντάζομαι (γιατί στα γαλλικά, κομμάτι δύσκολο να λένε "λέι") ;) .


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2012)

Εννοώ ότι το «λέι» του Μήτσου (που δεν είχε καμιά πρόσβαση σε λεξικά προφοράς εκείνη την εποχή, δεύτερη ή τρίτη δεκαετία του περασμένου αιώνα, που εξελληνίσαμε τους όρους) δικαιολογείται από τη λατινική προφορά του ζώου. (Τα γαλλικά δεν έχουν καμιά δουλειά εκεί.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 31, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σε μια ταινία δράσης τις προάλλες υπήρχε ένας καλός κύριος, στέλεχος της αστυνομίας, τον οποίο προσφωνούσαν επανειλημμένα "teniente" [αν ήταν αγγλικά, θα ήταν lieutenant], και εγώ αντί για "υπαστυνόμο" τον απέδωσα "υπολοχαγό".


Ευτυχώς δεν είμαι μόνη, ούτε είμαι η μόνη... προχτές στο Μακεδονία τιβί, σε μία από τις ιταλικές αστυνομικές σειρές, εμφανίστηκε μία "υπολοχαγός" της αστυνομίας. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η σειρά αυτή έχει γενικά καλούς υπότιτλους, απ' όσο μπορώ να κρίνω. Πότε πότε όμως κάτι ξεφεύγει, όπως είναι φυσικό (ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος τον λίθον και λοιπά), όπως κάποια άλλη μέρα που οι αστυνομικοί, όταν διαπίστωσαν ότι η γραμμή έρευνας που ακολουθούσαν δεν οδηγούσε πουθενά, είπαν ο ένας στον άλλον "Μια *πίστα *λιγότερη". 
Εγώ ισπανικά ξέρω, όχι ιταλικά, αλλά εικάζω ότι στα ιταλικά όπως και στα ισπανικά το *pista* σημαίνει (και) *ίχνος*, και στην περίπτωση αυτή μάλλον περί αυτού επρόκειτο.

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, σκεφτόμουν ότι οι λιγοστές δικές μου πατάτες που έχω παραθέσει σε αυτό το νήμα είναι ελαφρώς εκτός θέματος. 
Πρώτον επειδή ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι "your slip is showing" και τα δικά μου "σλιπ" δεν "φάνηκαν", διορθώθηκαν στην επιμέλεια. Σίγουρα θα έχω και λάθη που φάνηκαν, το θέμα όμως είναι ότι δεν ξέρω ποια είναι για να τα ποστάρω. Είναι αυτό που είπα και πιο πριν, τα δικά μας λάθη αν δεν μας τα δείξει κάποιος δεν τα βλέπουμε.
Δεύτερον επειδή δεν είναι και πολύ καραμπινάτα λάθη, δεν βγάζουν μάτι ούτε και γέλιο. Πιο πολύ τα ποστάρισα για λόγους δεοντολογίας ας πούμε, για να μην φαίνομαι η ψηλομύτα που εντοπίζει μόνο τα ξένα λάθη. Λυπάμαι που δεν είχα κάτι πιο εντυπωσιακό να επιδείξω σε πατάτα. Αν κάποιος πάντως βρει άλλο δικό μου λάθος, παρακαλώ πολύ να μου το πει!

Και μια που μιλάμε για διόρθωση στην επιμέλεια, τουλάχιστον δύο φορές μου έχουν διορθώσει οι επιμελητές τα σωστά και μου τα έχουν κάνει λάθος, και το διαπίστωσα μετά την έκδοση, γιατί τους φάνηκαν τόσο αυτονόητα ώστε ούτε καν μου το είπαν.

Και τις δύο φορές ήταν παιδικά βιβλία για τη φύση (το πρώτο για μικρές ηλικίες δημοτικού, το δεύτερο για εφηβεία-προεφηβεία).

Στο ένα μου άλλαξαν τη φράση "*η μαμά γεράκι*" και την έκαναν "*γερακίνα*". Προφανώς η κοπέλα νόμιζε ότι γερακίνα είναι το θηλυκό γεράκι, ενώ είναι ένα συγκεκριμένο είδος γερακιού (το πιο κοινό στην Ελλάδα), το _Buteo buteo_. Το πράγμα δεν θα ήταν πολύ σοβαρό, αν ακριβώς από πάνω δεν υπήρχε φωτογραφία από ένα θηλυκό κιρκινέζι, άλλο είδος αρπακτικού, το _Falco naumanni_, αρκετά μικρότερο και με διαφορετική συμπεριφορά από αυτήν που περιέγραφε το κείμενο. Έλα όμως που η _γερακίνα _ακούγεται πιο οικεία και ωραία, και επιπλέον τα βραχιόλα της βροντούν!

Στο άλλο μου άλλαξαν τη φράση "ένα πουλί _λερωμένο_ με πετρέλαιο" σε "ένα πουλί _μολυσμένο _με πετρέλαιο". Η μόλυνση (infection) είναι προσβολή από λοιμογόνο παράγοντα (μικρόβιο), και το πετρέλαιο όπως και να το δει κανείς δεν είναι τέτοιος. Το πουλί λερωμένο ήτανε και το καθαρίζανε κάτι εθελοντές, αλλά μάλλον η λέξη "λερωμένο" φάνηκε φτωχή στην κυρία που το διόρθωνε, και είπε να βάλει κάτι πιο "επιστημονικό".


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι, εκτός από την "πίστα", τα άλλα όλα (teniente, γερακίνα, λερωμένο) δεν ανήκουν στις γκάφες. Άλλο "λάθος", και πολύ περισσότερο "συζητήσιμη περίπτωση", και άλλο "γκάφα". Ναι, η λέξη γκάφα προϋποθέτει γέλιο κττ. Άρα κακώς κτγμ τα βάζεις εδώ, και το νήμα θα σοβαρέψει και θα νιώθει κανείς ότι αν σφάλει στο παραμικρό, είναι γκαφατζής, πράγμα που ούτε ισχύει ούτε είναι σωστό να το νιώθει. Αν το νήμα αρχίσει να φιλοξενεί τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, μοιραία θα δίνει την εικόνα μιας μεγάλης υπεροψίας (σφάλμα = γκάφα), και θα φοβίζει αντί να ψυχαγωγεί διδάσκοντας.

Για το "ο αναμάρτητος πρώτον τον λίθον βαλέτω" πάντως, συμφωνώ απολύτως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 31, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό, αλλά σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση σαφώς και είναι γκάφες. Απ' την στιγμή που η γερακίνα είναι κάτι άλλο, δεν μπορεί να το αντικαταστήσει για το "μαμά γεράκι" και σαφέστατα το πετρέλαιο δεν μολύνει ζωντανούς οργανισμούς, λες και είναι ιός.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

Ωχ ωχ ωχ, Κώστα, είναι περίπτωση ανάλογη της (1) εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...φραστικές-γκάφες&p=32807&viewfull=1#post32807. Να τη σβήσω; :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να σου πω τι να κάνεις, Ζαζ. Ούτε βέβαια εννοούσα να σβήσει τα δικά της η Μελάνη. Απλά, έκανα μια επισήμανση, περισσότερο για κατά μόνας προβληματισμό για το μέλλον. Να τη σβήσω; :) (Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ δεν μπορώ να σβήσω ούτε να μετακινήσω τίποτα.)
Το κριτήριο για το αν κάτι είναι γκάφα ή λάθος ή συζητήσιμη περίπτωση είναι προφανώς υποκειμενικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2012)

Από υπότιτλο ανεβασμένο στο Ίντερνετ -- από ερασιτέχνη θα ήθελα να ελπίζω, αν και ως γνωστόν οι ίδιοι ερασιτέχνες συχνά καταλήγουν και επαγγελματίες υποτιτλιστές.
Don't you think these actors are a bit over the top?
Δεν νομίζετε ότι αυτοί οι ηθοποιοί είναι λίγο παραπάνω από κορυφαίοι;
​
(Διδακτικό μέρος: Εδώ το over the top είναι ιδιωματισμός που σημαίνει "υπερβολικός, ακραίος".)


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2012)

Ας μην προσπαθούμε να βάλουμε όρια και παραμέτρους σ' ένα τέτοιο νήμα γιατί θα είναι μάταιο. Ούτε μπορεί να είναι μπούσουλας ο τίτλος. Δηλαδή αν τον κάνουμε «Λάθη που θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε αποφύγει» (έτσι με πληθυντικό για να αγκαλιάζει και τους γράφοντες) θα άλλαζε το περιεχόμενο; Συχνά βάζουμε και αναλύσεις στις οποίες θα μπορούσαμε να αφιερώσουμε χωριστά νήματα. Προχτές κατέγραψα κάτι για το _κατάφωρος_ χωρίς να αναφέρω καν ότι το είδα στραβογραμμένο σε κείμενο του Βαρουφάκη. Δεν είχε πλάκα και θα μπορούσε να γίνει ξεχωριστό νήμα. Πότε πότε, αντί να θέλουμε να αυτονομηθούμε σε νήματα μια κουτσουλιά, προτιμούμε τη θαλπωρή της παρέας. Θεωρούμε ότι τα νήματα είναι για τα σπουδαία και ότι σε αυτό εδώ θα καταθέσουμε πιο εύκολα μια βιαστική σκέψη. Και τελικά καταθέτουμε και πραγματείες ολόκληρες. Προσωπικά, νιώθω την επιθυμία να αυτονομήσω κάτι μόνο όταν ξεκινά κουβέντα γι' αυτό. Οπότε, αν θεωρείτε ότι κάτι δεν ανήκει στο παρόν νήμα, αρχίστε το σχολιασμό. Σημείο προς σημείο, χωριστό μήνυμα το καθένα. 
:devil:


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προχτές κατέγραψα κάτι για το _κατάφωρος_ χωρίς να αναφέρω καν ότι το είδα στραβογραμμένο σε κείμενο του Βαρουφάκη. Δεν είχε πλάκα και θα μπορούσε να γίνει ξεχωριστό νήμα.


Την ίδια σκέψη είχα κάνει και τότε (ότι δεν είναι ούτε γλωσσική ούτε μεταφραστική γκάφα αλλά απλό ορθογραφικό λάθος).



nickel said:


> Πότε πότε, αντί να θέλουμε να αυτονομηθούμε σε νήματα μια κουτσουλιά, προτιμούμε τη θαλπωρή της παρέας. Θεωρούμε ότι τα νήματα είναι για τα σπουδαία και ότι σε αυτό εδώ θα καταθέσουμε πιο εύκολα μια βιαστική σκέψη.


Αυτό αντιφάσκει με την προτροπή της υπογραφής σου (τουλάχιστον για όσους δεν έχουν 20 χιλιάδες ποστ σε 3 χρόνια).



nickel said:


> Οπότε, αν θεωρείτε ότι κάτι δεν ανήκει στο παρόν νήμα, αρχίστε το σχολιασμό. Σημείο προς σημείο, χωριστό μήνυμα το καθένα.
> :devil:


1) "Μη κίνει τα κείμενα" 2) Αν θέλετε να μη γίνει τίποτα ούτε στο μέλλον, φτιάχτε μια επιτροπή για το παρελθόν 3) Επιμένω να μην μπαίνουν στο νήμα μη γκάφες (υποκειμενικά κρινόμενες, φυσικά)· όχι να νερώσει ο τίτλος σε "Λάθη που...". Εν πάση περιπτώσει, έκανα απλώς μια επισήμανση, όχι αστυνομικού τύπου 4) Η "διδακτική" προσθήκη της Αλεξάντρας δύο ποστ πιο πάνω είναι ακριβώς στο πνεύμα της επισήμανσής μου "ψυχαγωγούμαστε διδάσκοντας" (προσθήκη που εγώ δεν την είχα κάνει ποτέ μου).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι, εκτός από την "πίστα", τα άλλα όλα (teniente, γερακίνα, λερωμένο) δεν ανήκουν στις γκάφες.


Να λοιπόν, έχουμε διαφορετικά κριτήρια για το τι είναι γκάφα. Τον teniente ούτε κι εγώ θα τον έλεγα γκάφα ακριβώς (λάθος είναι σίγουρα, αυτό δεν το συζητάμε βέβαια), γι' αυτό κι έγραψα το διευκρινιστικό κατεβατό στο προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου. Τα άλλα όμως τα βρίσκω γκάφες του τύπου "νομίζω ότι ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτό και δεν το ψάχνω στο λεξικό", ο κλασσικός τρόπος για να την πατήσεις.

Βέβαια ίσως εμένα η γερακίνα και το μολυσμένο πουλί να με ανατριχιάζουν περισσότερο, λόγω των σπουδών βιολογίας. Θα προσπαθήσω γενικά να κατεβάσω λίγο τον πήχυ και να το σκέφτομαι δυο φορές πριν θεωρήσω κάτι γκάφα.

Επιτρέψτε μου ωστόσο να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το χτεσινό σλιπ (σικ) που είδα στους υπότιτλους κωμικής σειράς του Μακεδονία, γιατί άνθρωπος είμαι κι εγώ και πρέπει με κάποιον να το μοιραστώ. Μετά τις γερακίνες, τα όρνεα και τους υδρόχοιρους, κολλάει ωραία νομίζω.

Λέει ένας κύριος υψώνοντας το ποτήρι: "Ας πιούμε στο αρρωστημένο χιούμορ του Θεού! Πρώτα η *πλατυποδία *και τώρα αυτό!"
Τι είπε στα αγγλικά ο κύριος; Να το πάρει το ποτάμι;
Αναφέρθηκε στον duck-billed platypus, ένα αξιοπερίεργο ομολογουμένως θηλαστικό, που στα ελληνικά λέγεται *πλατύποδας* και που παλιότερα ήταν σε όλους μας γνωστός ως *ορνιθόρυγχος* (λέξη την οπόια θα είχα επιλέξει εγώ αν έκανα τον συγκεκριμένο υπότιτλο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Λέει ένας κύριος υψώνοντας το ποτήρι: "Ας πιούμε στο αρρωστημένο χιούμορ του Θεού! Πρώτα η *πλατυποδία *και τώρα αυτό!"
> Τι είπε στα αγγλικά ο κύριος; Να το πάρει το ποτάμι;
> Αναφέρθηκε στον duck-billed platypus, ένα αξιοπερίεργο ομολογουμένως θηλαστικό, που στα ελληνικά λέγεται *πλατύποδας* και που παλιότερα ήταν σε όλους μας γνωστός ως *ορνιθόρυγχος* (λέξη την οπόια θα είχα επιλέξει εγώ αν έκανα τον συγκεκριμένο υπότιτλο).



Τι εννοείς "παλιότερα"; Πότε άλλαξε. Εγώ πάντα ήξερα τον πλατύποδα ως αυτόν που έχει πλατυποδία.


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Να λοιπόν, έχουμε διαφορετικά κριτήρια για το τι είναι γκάφα.


Ναι, το 'παμε αυτό. Και φυσικά ο καθένας ενεργεί με βάση το δικό του κριτήριο.



AoratiMelani said:


> Βέβαια ίσως εμένα η γερακίνα και το μολυσμένο πουλί να με ανατριχιάζουν περισσότερο, λόγω των σπουδών βιολογίας. Θα προσπαθήσω γενικά να κατεβάσω λίγο τον πήχυ και να το σκέφτομαι δυο φορές πριν θεωρήσω κάτι γκάφα.


Έπιασες ακριβώς αυτό που ήθελα να πω!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι εννοείς "παλιότερα"; Πότε άλλαξε. Εγώ πάντα ήξερα τον πλατύποδα ως αυτόν που έχει πλατυποδία.


Τώρα με πιάνεις αδιάβαστη. Δεν ξέρω πότε άλλαξε.

Ανοίγω την Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα (1992) και βρίσκω το λήμμα "πλατύπους" όπου λέει "Κοινή ονομασία του μοναδικού είδους _Ornithorynchus anatinus_, του γένους Ορνιθόρυγχος..."

Λίγο αστείο βέβαια να μιλά για "κοινή ονομασία" ενός ζώου που δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα ούτε κατα διάνοια... φαντάζομαι ότι ξεπατίκωσαν το αγγλικό platypus, τώρα για ποιο λόγο το έκαναν, ή αν το έκαναν αυτοί ή το βρήκαν έτσι από αλλού, θα σε γελάσω.

Ανοίγω την Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια (ψάχνω χρονολογία και δεν βρίσκω, μάλλον κάτι σαν 1930 πρέπει να είναι, το συμπλήρωμα είναι του 1950 αν δεν απατώμαι, αλλά στο συμπλήρωμα δεν έχει ούτε πλατύποδα ούτε ορνιθόρυγχο) και βρίσκω το λήμμα "ορνιθόρρυγχος" όπου λέει "Γένος θηλαστικών του αθροίσματος των μονοτρημάτων..." και παρακάτω "Μοναδικόν είδος του γένους τούτου είναι ο Ορνιθόρρυγχος ο παράδοξος, Ornythorynchus paradoxus..." 
(η ορθογραφία όπως την έχω).

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης και το λεξικό του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη έχουν μόνο την έννοια που ξέρεις κι εσύ, δηλαδή τον άνθρωπο που πάσχει από πλατυποδία, έννοια η οποία υπάρχει φυσικά και στην Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια και στον Δημητράκο.

Στο λεξικό που έχει στο πίσω μέρος κάθε τόμου η Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα, το λήμμα "πλατύπους" έχει και τις δύο έννοιες, και τον άνθρωπο με πλατυποδία και το ζώο, αλλά δεν λέει "κοινή" ονομασία, λέει σκέτο "ονομασία του μοναδικού είδους _Ornithorynchus anatinus_..."

Δεν έχω καμιά ζωολογία πρόχειρη που να αναφέρει το ζώο. Μπορούμε να γράψουμε στην Ελληνική Ζωολογική Εταιρεία.

Οπότε δεν ξέρω πότε άλλαξε, πώς, ποιος και πού το άλλαξε, και εν τέλει αν όντως "άλλαξε", δηλαδή ποιοι και πού και πώς το χρησιμοποιούν. 

Αν βρω κάτι καλύτερο θα σου πω.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2012)

Στα αγγλικά αυτός που έχει πλατυποδία δεν λέγεται πλατύποδας. Platypus είναι το ζώο πλατύπους. Προφανώς είναι ψευδόφιλες λέξεις.

Platypus = A semiaquatic egg-laying mammal _(Ornithorhynchus anatinus)_ of Australia and Tasmania, having a broad flat tail, webbed feet, and a snout resembling a duck's bill. Also called _duckbill_, _duck-billed platypus_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

Αντιγράφω από τη _Μεγάλη Μαθητική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια _(National Geographic — 2010-11):

*ορνιθόρρυγχος *Ημιυδρόβιο θηλαστικό [...] (που) ονομάζεται και πλατύπους. [...] Ένας πλατύπους, ο Σιντ, ήταν μία από τις μασκότ των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του Σίδνεϊ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Στα αγγλικά αυτός που έχει πλατυποδία δεν λέγεται πλατύποδας. Platypus είναι το ζώο πλατύπους. Προφανώς είναι ψευδόφιλες λέξεις.


Σαφώς, αυτό δεν το αμφισβήτησε, νομίζω, κανείς, γι' αυτό και δεν το σχολίασα.

Το θέμα είναι πότε και πώς πέρασε και στα ελληνικά η λέξη "πλατύπους" για το ζώο, που ως τότε το ξέραμε μόνο "ορνιθόρυγχο".


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

Κυρία, κυρία, αυτούνοι 'δώ φταίγουσι: http://www.platypus.gr/


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Πλατύρρυγχο είναι βέβαια το ζώο. Τη μια ορνιθόρρυγχο, την άλλη πλατύποδα, την τρίτη φορά μπορεί να το πιάσουν. :) (Αστειεύομαι!)

Αλλά το πραγματικό πρόβλημα είναι: _ορνιθόρυγχος _ή _ορνιθόρρυγχος_;

Όσο για το ψευδόφιλο του πράγματος, τι να λέμε και για την έχιδνα!


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Το «ανά πάvτα στιγμή» που είδα στο σημερινό κείμενο του Τ. Μίχα (στο Protagon) έχει τη θλιβερή πρωτιά να μην το έχει ξαναγράψει άλλος στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πλατύρρυγχο είναι βέβαια το ζώο. Τη μια ορνιθόρρυγχο, την άλλη πλατύποδα, την τρίτη φορά μπορεί να το πιάσουν. :) (Αστειεύομαι!)
> 
> Αλλά το πραγματικό πρόβλημα είναι: _ορνιθόρυγχος _ή _ορνιθόρρυγχος_;
> 
> Όσο για το ψευδόφιλο του πράγματος, τι να λέμε και για την έχιδνα!



Όχι, το ορνιθόρυγχο αναφέρεται στο μουσούδι του που μοιάζει με ράμφος. Να θυμίσω ότι ορνιθόρυγχοι είναι και η κοινή ονομασία της τάξης των Αδρόσαυρων (δεν δοκίμασα τώρα, αλλά κάποτε τα μηχανικά μεταφραστήρια, απέδιδαν το _duck-billed dinosaur_ ως "_μια πάπια-χρεωθήκατε δεινόσαυρος_").


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Για την ιστορία του ονόματος:

The platypus was described scientifically for the first time by Dr George Shaw (1751-1813), who named it _Platypus anatinus_. Platypus is an anglicised Greek word meaning flat foot, probably referring to the web on its feet. Unfortunately this name had already been applied to a genus of beetles, so it had to be changed. _Ornithorhynchus_ (bird-snout) replaced it, but the species name _anatinus_ (duck-like) remained the same.
http://eol.org/pages/323858/overview

Λεπτομέρειες στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platypus#Taxonomy_and_etymology

Κατά τ' άλλα, το _ορνιθόρρυγχος_ το σώζει το _anatinus_ (=νησσαίος, της πάπιας). Γιατί το «ράμφος του πουλιού» δεν με κάνει να σκεφτώ το παπούτσι του παλιάτσου.

(Είπαμε: αστειεύομαι.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Να θυμίσω ότι ορνιθόρυγχοι είναι και η κοινή ονομασία της τάξης των Αδρόσαυρων


Στην ελληνική έκδοση του Scientific American, στην οποία συνεργάστηκα λίγο, την λέγαμε "νησσόραμφοι δεινόσαυροι" και το υιοθέτησα και σε κάποια βιβλία με δεινόσαυρους που έκανα (έχω κάνει κάμποσα από δαύτα).

Αυτό για το ένα ή δύο ρο το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, αλλά είπα να μην ανοίξω και τον άλλο ασκό του Αιόλου.:twit:

Και την έχιδνα, ναι, απορώ ποιανού του κατέβηκε να δώσει τέτοιο όνομα σ' αυτό το ζούδι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και την έχιδνα, ναι, απορώ ποιανού του κατέβηκε να δώσει τέτοιο όνομα σ' αυτό το ζούδι.


Παλιά ιστορία, όπου ο εχίνος ήταν και ο αχινός και ο σκαντζόχοιρος!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και την έχιδνα, ναι, απορώ ποιανού του κατέβηκε να δώσει τέτοιο όνομα σ' αυτό το ζούδι.


Πιθανότατα κάποιος που 'χε υπόψη του τούτο: http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn12838


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πιθανότατα κάποιος που 'χε υπόψη του τούτο: http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn12838


Υπόδειγμα συνεργασίας! :-D
...hundreds of sperm team up to form bundles that swim much faster than individual sperm in the spiny anteater's semen - another possible adaptation for sperm competition.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, το _ορνιθόρρυγχος_ το σώζει το _anatinus_ (=νησσαίος, της πάπιας). Γιατί το «ράμφος του πουλιού» δεν με κάνει να σκεφτώ το παπούτσι του παλιάτσου.
> 
> (Είπαμε: αστειεύομαι.)



Μιας που το αναφέρεις, να θυμίσω ότι στους αδρόσαυρους ανήκουν ο Ανατόσαυρος και ο Ανατοτιτάνας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 2, 2012)

Είμαστε στο πνεύμα των ημερών!

February 2nd - Duck-Billed Platypus Day

και εδώ

πέρυσι έκαναν εκδήλωση, φέτος όμως παρέλειψαν...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2012)

Από εγκατάσταση των Windows 7, μία από τις ενδείξεις εγκατάστασης:

"_Επέκταση αρχείων_"

Όχι μόνο ένα χαρακτηριστικό γίνεται δραστηριότητα, αλλά και αποδίδει το "decompressing".

Στα δε Vista, επέκταση ονομάζεται η δημιουργία partition.


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2012)

Αινιγματικός, Ελληγεννή. Αν αποδίδει το decompressing, μάλλον πρόκειται για δραστηριότητα.

Edit: Αυτό που πρόσθεσες περί δημιουργίας partition μάλλον οδηγεί το θέμα σε άλλες σφαίρες. Σκληρά σουρεαλιστικές.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 4, 2012)

Από την ταινία "I don't Know How she Does It" με τη Σάρα Τζέσικα Πάρκερ (το DVD). Ι had a mammogram-έκανα μαμόγραμα. Νέα εξέταση μάλλον.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

Eddie said:


> Ι had a mammogram-έκανα μαμόγραμα.


Καλημέρα. Έτσι, απλοποιημένο; Ούτε καν σαν «γρά*μμ*α από τη μάνα»;

Παρότι η ομάδα αυτών των λέξεων είναι προπολεμική και διαδόθηκε περισσότερο γύρω στα 1970, δεν βρήκα τη λέξη στη Magenta. Το ζευγάρι _mammogram μαστογραφία_ υπάρχει ωστόσο στο answers.com. Ίσως κάποιοι δεν χρησιμοποιούν ούτε έντυπα λεξικά ούτε το διαδίκτυο — ούτε το παντέρμο τους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 4, 2012)

Ίσως ήταν μαμόθρεφτη η κυρία...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2012)

Το ξέρεις βέβαια ότι υπάρχει συζήτηση αν η αναφορά είναι στη μαμά ή στη μάμμη (και άρα, μαμμόθρεφτος), σωστά;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Παρακολουθούσα προχτές ένα επεισόδιο της σειράς Sherlock, με ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους (καθαρά για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους, καταλαβαίνετε...), όπου γινόταν λόγος για μια συμμορία Κινέζων μαφιόζων με το όνομα "Black Lotus", μάλιστα, βλέπαμε να αφήνουν πάνω στα θύματά τους ένα μαύρο υφασμάτινο λουλούδι. Η απόδοση στα ελληνικά ήταν, το μαντέψατε, ¨Μαύρη Λότους"...

Η σειρά πάντως, παρά τα θετικά σχόλια στο Imdb δεν με ικανοποίησε, ίσως φταίει ο πρωταγωνιστής, που μου είναι εξαιρετικά αντιπαθής σαν φυσιογνωμία, αλλά μπα, δεν είναι μόνο αυτό, η ιδέα να φέρουν τη δράση στο σήμερα είναι έξυπνη, αλλά τα σενάρια -όσα έχω δει- πολύ φτωχά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Η απόδοση στα ελληνικά ήταν, το μαντέψατε, ¨Μαύρη Λότους"...



Αυτό δε μαντεύεται με τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2012)

Γιά να δούμε αν μαντεύεται αυτό...

Στα παλιότερα ελληνικά έχουμε *εκ / εξ + γενική πτώση*. Χρησιμοποιούμε πολλές τέτοιες εκφράσεις της αρχαίας ή της καθαρεύουσας. Πολλές μπορούν να διατυπωθούν και με *από + αιτιατική πτώση*. Π.χ.
εκ βάθους καρδίας, από τα βάθη / από το βάθος της καρδιάς μου
εξ αποστάσεως, από απόσταση
εκ γενετής, από γεννησιμιού του
εκ παραδρομής, από απροσεξία
εξ όψεως, από την όψη κ.ο.κ.

(Υποσημείωση: το *εξ* δεν θέλει απόστροφο, το *εξ* δεν θέλει απόστροφο, το *εξ* δεν θέλει απόστροφο!)

Αυτό για τη γενική και την αιτιατική το λένε και τα λεξικά: στο ΠαπΛεξ, «*εκ* πρόθεση που συντάσσεται με γενική και ισοδυναμεί με την _από_ + αιτιατική»· στο ΛΝΕΓ, «*εκ* και (μπροστά από φωνήεν) *εξ* _πρόθ_. (_λόγ_.) (+γεν. = _από_ +αιτ.)».

Στα απολιθώματα έχουμε και εκείνον τον πληθυντικό της _ανατολής_ και της _δύσης_ (_δυσμαί_), που χρησιμοποιείται σε πλάγιες πτώσεις, π.χ.
_ο εξ ανατολών κίνδυνος, μετατόπιση της οικονομικής ισχύος εκ δυσμών προς ανατολάς, κινείται από ανατολάς προς δυσμάς_ κ.λπ.

Τι μπέρδεμα βρήκα λοιπόν σήμερα, με μερικές εκατοντάδες, αν όχι χιλιάδες, ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο; Μπορείτε να μαντέψετε;

Απάντηση εδώ


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι μπέρδεμα βρήκα λοιπόν σήμερα, με μερικές εκατοντάδες, αν όχι χιλιάδες, ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο; Μπορείτε να μαντέψετε;
> Απάντηση εδώ


Ουάου! Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι οι σημερινοί χειριστές του λόγου είναι τόσο αγράμματοι ώστε να βλέπουμε τέτοια εξωφρενικά λάθη, που δεν τα βλέπαμε παλιότερα. Ξέρεις τι υποθέτω; Κάποτε ο δημοσιογραφικός λόγος ερχόταν στα χέρια μας μόνο μέσω εφημερίδων και περιοδικών, στα οποία υπήρχε πάντα διορθωτής. Αν κάποιος δημοσιογράφος έκανε ένα χοντρό λάθος, εμείς μάλλον δεν το βλέπαμε -- εκτός από εκείνα που ξέφευγαν και από τον διορθωτή. Σήμερα χιλιάδες χρήστες του Διαδικτύου ξεδιπλώνουν ανερυθρίαστα τα συγγραφικά τους ταλέντα: φτιάξε κι εσύ ένα μπλογκ, γίνε κι εσύ δημοσιογράφος σε μια διαδικτυακή εφημερίδα. Δεν υπάρχει διορθωτής για να μπορέσουν να κουκουλωθούν τα λάθη τους. Αφού και στις εφημερίδες έχουν καταργηθεί οι διορθωτές, στις ιστοσελίδες περιμένουμε να τους έχουν;


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2012)

Τώρα που λέμε για διορθωτές, θυμάμαι συζήτηση με κάποιον που έγραψε κάποτε άρθρο σε σοβαρή εφημερίδα στο οποίο γινόταν συνεχώς αναφορά στον Βάγκνερ και ειδικότερα στην βαλκυρία _Βρουχλίνδη_ (υποθέτω ονομάστηκε έτσι από το άλογό της που χλιμιντράει). Ευτυχώς το άρθρο δεν ήταν με θέμα τη μουσική. Όχι μόνο δεν ίδρωσε τ'αυτί του αλλά η δικαιολογία του ήταν ότι επειδή το άρθρο δημοσιεύτηκε σε άσχετο με τα πολιτιστικά τμήμα του εντύπου, κανένας αναγνώστης δεν θα το καταλάβει. Δηλαδή οι αναγνώστες ταξιδιωτικών ή μαγειρικών ή φιλοζωικών άρθρων δεν αντιλαμβάνονται πολιτιστικά μαργαριτάρια.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> ...στην βαλκυρία _Βρουχλίνδη..._


Τσάκω και μία Βρουχλίνδη από το Διαδίκτυο που έχει πολλαπλασιαστεί με κόπι-πέιστ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2012)

Αν έπρεπε πάντως να το πω γερμανικά όπως την έχει η Βικιπαίδεια, Μπρύνχιλντρ, είναι πολύ πιθανό να χλιμίντριζα κι εγώ...


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν έπρεπε πάντως να το πω γερμανικά όπως την έχει η Βικιπαίδεια, Μπρύνχιλντρ, είναι πολύ πιθανό να χλιμίντριζα κι εγώ...



Άσε, αυτά τα ονόματα των βόρειων είναι μεγάλη ιστορία. 
Από υποσημείωση της Βίκι για την ομώνυμη των Βισιγότθων:
Her name has many forms, Brunhilda is the German form, it also happens to be the most common in English. In French, she is Brunehaut, in Spanish Brunegilda or Brunequilda. She is also called Brunilda, Brunichildis, Brunechildis, Brunichild, Brunechilde, Brunichilda, Brunhild, Brunhilde, Brünnhilde, Brünhild, Brynhild, or Brynhildr.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...]Her name has many forms, Brunhilda is the German form, it also happens to be the most common in English. In French, she is Brunehaut, in Spanish Brunegilda or Brunequilda. She is also called Brunilda, Brunichildis, Brunechildis, Brunichild, Brunechilde, Brunichilda, Brunhild, Brunhilde, Brünnhilde, Brünhild, Brynhild, or Brynhildr.


 
I'd kill that wabbit any day! :curse: 







Herr Loves Me, Hare Loves Me Not [Framed Price (USD): $1,325] !!

 She was so faiw, not plain
but love was all in vain
I would have mawwied hew
but she couldn't spell hew name
Was she the one to blame?


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Απάντηση εδώ


Ποια η σκοπιμότητα τού )_ στην αναζήτησή σου;


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει κλείσιμο παρένθεσης και υπογραμμή στην αναζήτησή μου. Υπάρχουν δύο λέξεις μέσα σε εισαγωγικά (" ").


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2012)

Πλάκα έχει. Τώρα δεν υπάρχουν, αλλά υπήρχαν πριν, τα είδα κι εγώ. Κρίμα που δεν κράτησα screenshot.


----------



## axeroudakis (Feb 6, 2012)

1) Στη NOVA, στη σειρά CRIMINAL MINDS, ανακοινώνουν οι πράκτορες του FBI σε αστυνομικούς ότι ο δράστης στέλνει υπερβολικά πολλά γράμματα και δεν επικοινωνεί καθόλου τηλεφωνικά με το υποψήφιο θύμα του διότι έχει «speech impairment», το οποίο ο υποτιτλιστής μεταφράζει «δυσλεξία». Στην Ελλάδα ξέρουμε ότι τα παιδιά με δυσλεξία εξετάζονται πάντα προφορικά, και όχι γραπτά, διότι έχουν πρόβλημα με το να γράφουν και να διαβάζουν. Πώς ένας με δυσλεξία στην Αμερική προτιμά να γράφει και να αποφεύγει το τηλέφωνο ενώ στην Ελλάδα τα κάνουν όλα προφορικά;

2) Στο κανάλι STAR, στην ταινία της Κυριακής, ο γερουσιαστής συζητά με μια δημοσιογράφο, της δίνει σημαντικές πληροφορίες και σε ένα σημείο της λέει κάτι σοβαρό και έγκυρο και μετά της λέει «you can quote me on that». Ο υποτιτλιστής μετέφρασε «μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις σε αυτό». Φυσικά στη συνέχεια του διαλόγου δεν υπήρξε καμία αναφορά σε καμίας μορφής βοήθεια.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2012)

Από πρόγραμμα εκδρομής:
Departure for KALAMBAKA– arrival at METEORA the group will see the monuments take pictures and visit one of the Monsters.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Σημεία και ΤΕΡΑΤΑ!


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2012)

Σημείον Μέγα = Σημείον Τερατώδες :scared:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 6, 2012)

Costas said:


> Από πρόγραμμα εκδρομής:
> Departure for KALAMBAKA– arrival at METEORA the group will see *the monuments take pictures* and visit one of the Monsters.



Εκτός από το τέρας, παρολίγον μοναστήρι, η παραπάνω πρόταση είναι σαφές δείγμα του τι μπορεί να κάνει η ακομματική προσέγγιση


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2012)

Costas said:


> Από πρόγραμμα εκδρομής:
> Departure for KALAMBAKA– arrival at METEORA the group will see the monuments take pictures and visit one of the Monsters.



Ε, τουλάχιστον λύθηκε ένα μυστήριο:

The Meteora rocks look as if they were pushed by giant fingers from deep within the earth to stand straight up from the land around them; an Olympian god playing games? Who knows?

Τώρα ξέρουμε, απομένει μόνο να βρούμε ποια χθόνια θεότητα ευθύνεται. Η Βριμώ που ήταν και κοντοχωριανή, αν και θα έχει φρυάξει η καημένη μ' αυτά που γίνονται ιδίως έξω από τις γκουχ "ιερές" γκουχ μονές, ή η Αγγελία που κι αυτή θα λύσσαξε με τα τερατώδη που γράφει αυτή η αναγγελία; 

Meanwhile, far from the Meteora Rocks, the Gorgs were planning a visit to Greece to get away from the daily routine of Fraggle Rock, but when they read about monsters hiding among the stone pillars near Kalambaka, they passed the travel agency brochure over to Marjory the Trash Heap (όλα τα 'χε η Μαριωρή, τα τέρατα της λείπανε). Complete muppets, all of them.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Τι στο καλό, δεν ξέρουν την _troika_ στα γερμανικά; 

Αυτό θα το δείτε και στο Έθνος και στην Καθημερινή (τουλάχιστον), αλλά προέλευση έχει το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ.

Οι συντάκτες του άρθρου επισημαίνουν πως, όταν πλήττεται η Ελλάδα, επιτρέπονται τα πάντα, πολύ δε περισσότερο αφού οι Ευρωπαίοι αρχηγοί κρατών και κυβερνήσεων δεν πρέπει να παρουσιάσουν οι ίδιοι το πρόγραμμα λιτότητας: ένα απρόσωπο «τριουμβιράτο» με απεσταλμένους του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου, της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής και της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τράπεζας, επισκέπτεται την Αθήνα για να υπαγορεύσει το τι πρέπει να γίνει.

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22769&subid=2&pubid=63613027
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_06/02/2012_426316

Την τελευταία φορά που είχα δει το _triumvirate_ (_triumvirat_ στα γερμανικά) μεταφραζόταν _τριανδρία_, αλλά δεν θα λέγαμε έτσι την τρόικα.


----------



## sarant (Feb 7, 2012)

Αν και δεν είναι καθόλου πρωτότυπο, ας το σημειώσω. Τίτλος στο ηλεΒήμα: Ποιες περικοπές έχουν συμφωνηθεί - Ποιες διαπραγματεύονται.

http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=442264

Βέβαια, η αποκλίνουσα χρήση είναι πιο βολική.


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2012)

Αυτό το αναφέρει ήδη ο Τριανταφυλλίδης στη Γραμματική του του 1941 (παράγρ. 814) και δεν το χαρακτηρίζει "λάθος" αλλά "αποφευκτέο".

Αντίθετα με τα παραπάνω μερικοί μεταχειρίζονται τ' αποθετικά ρήματα και σε παθητική έννοια: _τα καπνά επεξεργάστηκαν φέτος κακά, τα σακιά που προμηθεύτηκαν από την αγορά_. Όσο και αν η χρήση ανταποκρίνεται σε μιαν ανάγκη, δεν τη δέχεται εύκολα το γλωσσικό μας αίσθημα και είναι καλό ν' αποφεύγεται.

Εβδομήντα χρόνια μετά, έχει νομίζω καθιερωθεί. Η εναλλακτική θα ήταν "υπό/σε διαπραγμάτευση".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2012)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο συγκεκριμένος τίτλος _μπορεί_ να είναι γραμματικά σωστός, αρκεί να δεχτούμε ότι μεσολαβεί αλλαγή υποκειμένου: Ποιες περικοπές έχουν συμφωνηθεί (από τους διαπραγματευόμενους)- Ποιες διαπραγματεύονται (οι διαπραγματευόμενοι).


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

Ναι, και δεν θα είχανε τους λαθοθήρες στο κατόπι τους αν είχαν γράψει: *Ποιες περικοπές έχουν συμφωνήσει - Ποιες διαπραγματεύονται*.


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2012)

Αυτό με την αλλαγή φωνής του ρήματος και άρα την υπόθεση άλλου, μη ρητού υποκειμένου, ισχύει πολύ και στο παράδειγμα του Τριανταφ. με τα σακιά.

Η λύση της ενεργητικής σύνταξης, nickel, είναι ψευτολύση. Η παθητική σύνταξη είναι ισχυρότατη τάση, γιατί απαλλάσσει από τον κόπο να σκεφτείς πιο συγκεκριμένα το ποιητικό αίτιο. Στην ενεργητική σύνταξη το ερώτημα "ποιοι;" είναι ψυχολογικά πολύ πιο έντονο, και βέβαια μένει αναπάντητο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 7, 2012)

Μπορείς όμως να πεις: _Ποιες περικοπές έχουν συμφωνηθεί - Ποιες *βρίσκονται υπό διαπραγμάτευση*._


----------



## sarant (Feb 7, 2012)

Η αποκλίνουσα λύση (ούτε εγώ τη χαρακτήρισα λαθεμένη) είναι σαφώς πιο βολική. Από την άλλη, ό,τι κι αν έλεγε ο Τριανταφυλλίδης το 1941, από τότε έχουμε 70 χρόνια συν και έναν Τριανταφυλλίδη μείον -θέλω να πω, υπάρχει σύγχρονος γλωσσολόγος που να μην χαρακτηρίζει λαθεμένη την παθητική χρήση των αποθετικών; Αναρωτιέμαι. Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι κανέναν.


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2012)

Α, αυτό δεν το ξέρω. Στη Γραμματική Holton/Mackridge/Φιλιππάκη-Warburton δεν βρήκα δυστυχώς καμία μνεία του φαινομένου, πράγμα αρνητικό για το βιβλίο, που κατά τα άλλα το χρησιμοποιώ πολύ. Για τους άλλους γλωσσολόγους δεν γνωρίζω. Απλώς, _εγώ_ δεν το θεωρώ λάθος, c'est tout. Πολύ περισσότερο δεν το ταξινομώ στις γκάφες.

@Παλάβρα ("υπό διαπραγμάτευση"): ναι, προφανώς, αυτό το έγραψα κι εγώ (#3832). Αλλά είναι πιο λόγιο, πιο δύσχρηστο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Κάνει ό,τι μπορεί. = Κάνει ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι του, βάζει τα δυνατά του.
Κάνει ότι μπορεί. = Προσποιείται ότι μπορεί, καμώνεται ότι μπορεί.

Βέβαια, μπορεί να είναι και φροϊδικό το ολίσθημα στον τίτλο των ηλε-Νέων:
*Σόιμπλε: Η Γερμανία κάνει ότι μπορεί για να βοηθήσει την Ελλάδα*
http://www.tanea.gr/oikonomia/article/?aid=4693010

(Μου τα χαλάει το «για», αλλιώς θα είχαμε άλλο ένα «ήξεις αφήξεις», με το κόμμα (την υποδιαστολή, όπως λέγεται) τού _ό,τι_ αυτή τη φορά.)


----------



## sarant (Feb 9, 2012)

Παρατηρώ ότι μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα (που λέει ο λόγος) οι ιστότοποι που κρατούν τη διάκριση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βέβαια, μπορεί να είναι και φροϊδικό το ολίσθημα στον τίτλο των ηλε-Νέων:
> *Σόιμπλε: Η Γερμανία κάνει ότι μπορεί για να βοηθήσει την Ελλάδα*
> http://www.tanea.gr/oikonomia/article/?aid=4693010
> 
> (Μου τα χαλάει το «για», αλλιώς θα είχαμε άλλο ένα «ήξεις αφήξεις», με το κόμμα (την υποδιαστολή, όπως λέγεται) τού _ό,τι_ αυτή τη φορά.)



Χμμμ... Η Γερμανία κάνει ότι μπορεί για, να βοηθήσει την Ελλάδα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 11, 2012)

Αριστούργημα από τα βάθη της ζούγκλας:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2012)

Από χθεσινή ταινία:
(The real estate? It's all been sold.) Here is the letter of *foreclosure*.
Μετάφραση: 
Ήρθε απαγόρευση για δεύτερη υποθήκη.

Όλα τα διαδικτυακά και μη λεξικά, λένε ότι foreclosure είναι η κατάσχεση υποθηκευμένης περιουσίας και foreclose σημαίνει κατάσχω. Από ποια λέξη προέκυψε η "απαγόρευση για δεύτερη υποθήκη"; 

Λίγο παρακάτω:
200 acres (δηλαδή 800 στρέμματα).
Μεταφράστηκε:
200 εκτάρια (δηλαδή 2.000 στρέμματα).

Εδώ βλέπουμε αυθαίρετη εξίσωση των ακρ με εκτάρια, και "Δεν βαριέσαι, μωρέ, σε ανίδεους απευθύνεται η ταινία..." 
Ίσως, για να μάθει ο μεταφραστής να μην εξισώνει το 800 με το 2.000, την επόμενη φορά που ένας εργοδότης θα του χρωστάει 1.000 ευρώ, μπορεί να του δώσει 400 και να του πει "Δεν βαριέσαι το ίδιο είναι, το έγραψες κι εσύ στον υπότιτλό σου". 

Ή, αν θέλουμε να βρούμε άλλη αιτιολογία του λάθους, ο μεταφραστής όντως πίστευε ότι οι λέξεις acre και hectare είναι συνώνυμες, χωρίς να ανοίξει λεξικό, φυσικά.


----------



## Costas (Feb 11, 2012)

Οπότε το 40 acres and a mule ήταν γερή μπάζα...(άσχετα αν το πνίξανε τελικά). Το 3 acres and a cow τζούφιο όπως κι αν το πάρεις (άλλα τα μάτια του θειού Σαμ, άλλα της Αλβιόνας...)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2012)

Ναι, τα 40 ακρ είναι 160 στρέμματα, ενώ τα τρία ακρ είναι μόλις 12. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λίγα τα 12 στρέμματα για καλλιεργήσιμη γη, υποθέτω πως ναι. Ή όχι;


----------



## Costas (Feb 11, 2012)

Είναι ένα τετράγωνο χωράφι μήκους πλευράς 109,54 μέτρων.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2012)

Ε, μάλλον λίγο είναι. Τι να καλλιεργήσεις; Σχεδόν ακτήμονας, δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2012)

Εκατό επί εκατό μέτρα είναι κάτι σαν τον αγωνιστικό χώρο ενός μεγάλου ποδοσφαιρικού γηπέδου.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2012)

Τα 12 στρέμματα μοιάζουν περισσότερο σαν οικοδομήσιμα οικόπεδα εκτός σχεδίου, παρά χώρος για να καλλιεργήσεις αρκετά πράγματα ώστε να βγάλεις κέρδος. Επειδή είμαι άσχετη από στρεμματική απόδοση καλλιεργειών, θα ήταν αυτό το χωράφι επικερδές αν ήταν φυτεμένο με ελιές; Με πορτοκαλιές;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2012)

Σε σπιρουλίνα, πάντως, τα λεφτά φαίνονται καλά. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2012)

Και ο κρόκος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2012)

Ο γκούγκλης είναι φίλος μας. :) (Ένα κιλό το στρέμμα, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά.)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2012)

1 γραμμάριο κρόκου πωλείται στον καταναλωτή περίπου στα 5€, οπότε υποθέτω πως η τιμή παραγωγού θα είναι τουλάχιστον 2.000€/κιλό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι και οι μεταφραστές ετοιμάζονται να επιστρέψουν στη γη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2012)

Από ελιές πάντως, 25 ρίζες το στρέμμα περίπου (η παραδοσιακή δενδροφύτευση με συγκομιδή κάθε δεύτερο χρόνο) υπολόγισε 70 κιλά λάδι, δηλαδή ποσότητα για προσωπική κατανάλωση με λίγο περίσσευμα για πώληση. Με τη σύγχρονη δεδροφύτευση που είναι πιο πυκνή, με εντατική καλλιέργεια, υπολόγισε τα τριπλά.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βλέπω ότι και οι μεταφραστές ετοιμάζονται να επιστρέψουν στη γη.



Από την Καθημερινή σήμερα: (Θα το είδες σίγουρα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

Η αθάνατη σχολή Βαμβακούλα («να φτιάξουμε μια τριμελή επιτροπή με 5-6 μέλη») στο σημερινό Έθνος:


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα Δόκτορ. Δεν σε πιάνω. Το "δευτερολογία" γιατί το υπογραμμίζεις; Εμένα μου φαίνεται πως όλο το λάθος είναι πως οι προτάσεις αντί για τρεις ήταν τέσσερις. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τον παραλογισμό της "τριμελούς επιτροπής με 5-6 μέλη";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Τη δευτερολογία την υπογράμμισα για άλλο ένα σχόλιο που ετοίμαζα (και το ξέχασα τελικά :)) για πιθανό τίτλο με παιχνίδι του 2-3-4.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

Σχετικά με τις καλλιέργειες υψηλής στρεμματικής απόδοσης, υπάρχει και η τρούφα: http://www.ethnos.gr/entheta.asp?catid=23354&subid=2&pubid=58202950.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2012)

Επίσης, η καλλιέργεια του σταμναγκαθιού, της αρόνιας, του ιπποφαούς, του ρόδου και της ροδιάς, αρωματικών και φαρμακευτικών φυτών όπως το χαμομήλι, η εκτροφή σαλιγκαριών κ.ά.π. Επιλογές υπάρχουν, αρκεί να υπάρχει έκταση και όρεξη για δουλειά, όχι για επιδοτήσεις και χωματερή.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2012)

Να ρωτήσω, επειδή το βρήκα σε επίσημο αμερικανικό κυβερνητικό ιστότοπο (https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/WebHelp/helpScreen_el.htm#WP4): Οι νήσοι / Τα νησιά της Μάγχης έχουν αλλάξει συλλογικό όνομα και λέγονται πλέον «Νησιά Τσάνελ»; :huh:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2012)

Και αφού λύσουμε αυτήν την απορία, να εστιάσουμε στο τι διαφορά έχουν _Οι πολίτες_ από τους _οι έχοντες την ιθαγένεια της Σλοβενίας_.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2012)

Από το in.gr. Αφού το λένε, δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να αμφιβάλλω ότι αντέγραψαν με copy paste την ανακοίνωση του Υπουργείου Υγείας.


Το υπουργείο Υγείας ανακοίνωσε το βράδυ της Παρασκευής:

«Το κόστος της μεταμόσχευσης στο συγκεκριμένο ιατρικό κέντρο ανέρχεται στο ποσό των 400.000 ευρώ. Το ποσό αυτό θα μπορούσε μέσω της διαδικασίας του Ε - 112, αλλά λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης το ιατρικό κέντρο δεν αποδεχόταν την παραπάνω διαδικασία. 

»Το Δ.Σ του Ταμείου Προσωπικού της Εθνικής Τράπεζας, που σημειωτέων αν και χρεωκοπημένο έχει αρνηθεί την ένταξή του στον Ε.Ο.Π.Υ.Υ, ενέκρινε το ποσό των 150.000 ευρώ, το οποίο και φυσικά ήταν ανεπαρκές για την μετάβαση του βρέφους.

»Το παραπάνω περιστατικό κοινοποιήθηκε στο υπουργείο Υγείας, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει την εποπτεία του Τ.Π.Ε.Τ. Ο υπουργός Υγείας Ανδρέας Λοβέρδος με προσωπική του παρέμβαση κάλυψε το υπολειπόμενο ποσό, χάρη στην ευγενική συνδρομή του κ. Ταμβακάκη, της κα. Σάλλα και της κα. Λάτση. 

»Το βρέφος θα μεταφερθεί άμεσα στην Βρετανία με μέριμνα του ΕΚΑΒ» καταλήγει η ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Υγείας.​


----------



## sarant (Feb 18, 2012)

Όχι ότι έχει σημασία, αλλά λείπει κι ένα ρήμα (θα μπορούσε... τι; ) στη δεύτερη αράδα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2012)

Σε απομαγνητοφώνηση συνέντευξης βλέπουμε και ένα ακόμα καλύτερο:

_Λόγω και της ιδιαίτερης ενασχόλησή σας με τον κλάδο της αεροναυπηγικής και των αεροπορικών εταιρειών, πιστεύω ότι θα είχε ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα η γνώμη σας σχετικά με το μέλλον της Oλυμπιακής..._

Yπάρχει μια κυβερνητική προσπάθεια να διατηρηθεί η Oλυμπιακή. Aυτό που είναι βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να διατηρηθεί με τη σημερινή μορφή. Kαταλήγουμε σε αυτά που λέγαμε πριν, δηλαδή στα προβλήματα κόστους. Όπως είπε και ο Mακάριος «άλλο το ευκταίων και άλλο το πρακτέων». Όλοι θέλουμε να υπάρχει η Oλυμπιακή, με όλους τους εργαζομένους της και αν μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε και περισσότερους. 
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=12336&subid=2&pubid=96876

Κανονικός Μποστ! Αλλά πιο πάνω το γράφουν σωστά...


----------



## sarant (Feb 18, 2012)

Φαίνεται ότι έχει γίνει υποχρεωτικό το ωμέγα σε τέτοιες και συγκρίσιμες χρήσεις, τι να πω. Όπως βαρέως τύπου κτλ. Και σήμερα είδα σε μια κοπέλα που ίσως και να διδάσκει σε φιλοσοφική σχολή, να γράφει "του οξέως" (γενική της λ. οξύ).


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2012)

Κι εγώ επιλήφθηκα αρμοδίως ενός "βαθέως κράτους". Δεν ξέρει ο κόσμος. Ξέρετε ποια ήταν η απάντηση; Ήταν: "Το βαθέως κράτους δεν είναι πια σωστό"; Φυσικά έδωσα τις απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις. Το λέω για να δείξω πόση άγνοια υπάρχει, ότι άμα δεν δείχνουμε ποιο είναι το σωστό (και, πολλές φορές, γιατί), απλά τα λέμε μεταξύ μας.

Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν σχολιάστηκε ήδη το Τσίπρειο "Ή χώρα δεν έχει πρωθυπουργό. Έχει (μακρά παύση για περισσότερο εφέ) πρωθυπουργεύων εκπρόσωπο των δανειστών μας" (ή κάτι τέτοιο), αντί για "πρωθυπουργεύοντα".


----------



## sarant (Feb 18, 2012)

Δεν σχολιάστηκε εδώ, κάπου αλλού το είδα αδέσποτο, χωρίς πατρότητα. Ελπίζω να ήταν προφορικός λόγος, μπας και το μπαλώσουμε (νομίζω ότι στην Καβάλα το ντ προφέρεται πολύ απαλά, σαν ν: πρωθυπουργεύοντ' εκπρόσωπο είπε).


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2012)

Μπα, ούτε liaison ήταν ούτε προφορικός λόγος. Ίσα-ίσα, όπως έγραψα, έκανε μια μεγάλη παύση, σε στιλ είτε "κρατηθείτε, τώρα θα πετάξω τη φοβερή ατάκα που μου φτιάξανε" (αλλά θα του την είχαν φτιάξει στην ονομαστική...) είτε "κάτσε να θυμηθώ ακριβώς την ατάκα, μην κάνω κάνα λάθος". Πάντως ήταν το ακριβώς αντίθετο του "εν τη ρύμη του λόγου". Άλλωστε, θα μπορούσε να είχε αυτοδιορθωθεί, πράγμα που δεν το έκανε. Όχι, απλά η νέα γενιά δεν γνωρίζει καθαρεύουσα, αυτό είν' όλο.


----------



## sarant (Feb 18, 2012)

(Αυτό που έγραψα πριν μέσα σε παρένθεση ήταν αστείο, βέβαια.)


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2012)

(Α! Ξέρεις, για να αποφεύγω τις σύμφυτες με το διαδικτυακό λόγο παρερμηνείες προσπαθώ να τα παίρνω όλα στα σοβαρά, εκτός κι αν υπάρχει φατσούλα δίπλα. Έτσι θα έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2012)

Τον έχω ακούσει κι εγώ τον Τσίπρα να λέει κάποια παρόμοια μετοχή με τον ίδιο τρόπο: τον προεδρεύων, ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## sarant (Feb 20, 2012)

Μικροκοτσάνα του Ραγκούση σε γραπτό λόγο:
«Ποιος μπορεί να ξεχάσει τις «ηρωικές» στιγμές αποπομπής της τρόικας από την Ελλάδα που, για να τη φέρουμε πίσω, γίναμε *παράκλητοί* της, δίνοντας ως αντάλλαγμα πρωτοφανούς αγριότητας εισπρακτικές πολιτικές»
http://www.epikaira.gr/epikairo.php?id=38821&category_id=88

Αλλά παράκλητος δεν είναι αυτός που παρακαλάει.


----------



## StellaP (Feb 21, 2012)

Στην αποψινή εκπομπή Galileo του Ant1 ο παρουσιαστής της είπε: 
" Η ιστορία του Βασιλιά Αρθούρου έχει διηγηθεί σε πολλά βιβλία".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2012)

Καιρός ήταν!


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Στην αποψινή εκπομπή Galileo του Ant1 ο παρουσιαστής της είπε:
> " Η ιστορία του Βασιλιά Αρθούρου έχει διηγηθεί σε πολλά βιβλία".



Από εκεί και το «Και διηγώντας τα να κλαις».


----------



## Eddie (Feb 22, 2012)

Το Game of Thrones που προβάλλεται σε κανάλι της Νόβα, χωρίς να έχει κάποιο τρανταχτό μεταφραστικό λάθος -κοτσάνα, γενικά δεν καταφέρνει να συλλάβει καθόλου το ύφος μιας σειράς φαντασίας. Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν έχει διαβάσει ποτέ του βιβλία φαντασίας, δεν έχει παίξει ποτέ role playing games και γενικώς δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει το κλίμα. Γιατί λοιπόν οι εταιρείες μετάφρασης (και υποτιτλισμού) δε δίνουν το κατάλληλο έργο στον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο; Το imp, ας πούμε το μεταφράζει Ξωτικό (καμία σχέση).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2012)

Γιατί κανένας θεατής δεν τους στέλνει τις παρατηρήσεις του, επομένως νομίζουν ότι «πολλοί θα το δουν, λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν» :)


----------



## sarant (Feb 22, 2012)

Στο protagon, Ρέα Βιτάλη:
Ένας νεοεκλεγής Δήμαρχος, πρώην ηθοποιός, ένας ωραίος. (Ο Γκλέτσος).

Μόνο που δεν ξέρουμε αν στον πληθυντικό κάνει "οι νεοεκλεγείς" (όπως ο ευτραφής) ή "οι νεοεκλεγές" (όπως ο μαθητής) ή "οι νεοεκλεγήδες" (όπως ο σουβλατζής).


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2012)

Οπότε σε παραλληλισμό με τις απορίες του Eddie, γιατί αυτό το #@$%#^@ το protagon και τους αρθρογράφους του τα έχετε σε τόση εκτίμηση, αφού είναι ολόκληρη αποθήκη της Μικιμότο;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2012)

Γιατί αν ήταν να κρίνουμε από τα ορθογραφικά και γλωσσικά λάθη, θα έπρεπε να σταματήσουμε να διαβάζουμε εφημερίδες - μη σου πω να σταματήσουμε να διαβάζουμε και ο ένας τον άλλο


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2012)

Άλλο τα λάθη ερασιτεχνών κι άλλο τα λάθη των επαγγελματιών γραφιάδων, ειδικά στην αρθρογραφία που έχεις χρόνο για διόρθωση.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2012)

Μα γι' αυτό ανέφερα πρώτες πρώτες τις εφημερίδες. Δεν υπάρχει καμία εφημερίδα που να μην έχει αρθρογράφους που να κάνουν λάθη, κυρίως επειδή όπως λέει κι ο Σαραντάκος ο έμψυχος διορθωτής έχει αντικατασταθεί από τον Σπελ Τσέκερ. 

Πέραν αυτού, και για να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά, είναι αυθαίρετο να κρίνει κανείς το περιεχόμενο από τα όποια λάθη κάνει ο συντάκτης. Μόνη εξαίρεση σε αυτό, κτγμ, είναι όταν ο συντάκτης αρθρογραφεί για γλωσσικά θέματα και κατακρίνει άλλους για τις γλωσσικές επιλογές τους.


----------



## sarant (Feb 22, 2012)

Χωρίς να διαφωνώ κατηγορηματικά, ας το προσέξουμε λίγο αυτό που λες με τα "όποια" λάθη, προκειμένου για επαγγελματίες γραφιάδες. Φαντάσου ένα κείμενο με τρία χοντρά λάθη ή με πενήντα ανορθογραφίες στη σελίδα, μπορείς να μείνεις στο περιεχόμενο; Μόνο αν είναι εξαιρετικό, θα έλεγα. Όπως κι ένας γιατρός, που ξερωγώ κυκλοφορεί αξύριστος, ξεκούμπωτος, με μπαλωμένα ρούχα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2012)

Ναι, κάτι τέτοιο δυσκολεύει την ανάγνωση - ωστόσο έγραψα το παραπάνω γιατί μου έχει τύχει να διαβάσω, αν και με δυσκολία, εξαιρετικές τοποθετήσεις σχολιαστών οι οποίες είχαν ορθογραφικά λάθη ή ήταν γραμμένες με γκρήκλις. Φαντάζομαι πως τέτοια σχόλια δεν θα δημοσιεύονταν ως άρθρα συντάκτη σε εφημερίδα, ή ξερωγώ στο protagon.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2012)

Είναι όντως ζήτημα εικόνας. Ποιος είναι αυτός που σχολιάζει; Πόσο σοβαρά παίρνει τη δουλειά του; Αν είναι τσαπατσούλικο το άρθρο του, μήπως είναι τσαπατσούλικη κι η σκέψη του ή η έρευνά του;
Διαχωρίζω την αρθρογραφία από το ρεπορτάζ γιατί η αρθρογραφία γίνεται με μεγαλύτερη άνεση χρόνου. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση το περιοδικό Life & Style όσο είχε διευθυντή/ αρχισυντάκτη τον Ζαμπούνη δεν είχε ούτε λάθη γλωσσικά, ούτε ελληνικούρες, με μόνο μία εξαίρεση μία αρθρογράφο η οποία το έκανε επίτηδες (ήταν το ύφος της στήλης). Άσχετα από την άποψή σας για το είδος της αρθρογραφίας, ήταν καλύτερο γλωσσικά από πολλά "σοβαρά" περιοδικά και εφημερίδες. Σε κάποια φάση άρχισε να εμφανίζει λαθάκια. Πρόσφατα που το ξεφύλλιζα στον οδοντίατρο μου φάνηκε ότι το κακό είχε παραγίνει. Το σχολίασα και με πληροφόρησαν ότι ο Ζαμπούνης είχε φύγει. Άρα είναι θέμα γραμμής από τη διεύθυνση.


----------



## sarant (Feb 22, 2012)

Ε, άλλες απαιτήσεις έχεις από τον επαγγελματία.


----------



## StellaP (Feb 22, 2012)

sarant said:


> Στο protagon, Ρέα Βιτάλη:
> Ένας νεοεκλεγής Δήμαρχος, πρώην ηθοποιός, ένας ωραίος. (Ο Γκλέτσος).
> 
> Μόνο που δεν ξέρουμε αν στον πληθυντικό κάνει "οι νεοεκλεγείς" (όπως ο ευτραφής) ή "οι νεοεκλεγές" (όπως ο μαθητής) ή "οι νεοεκλεγήδες" (όπως ο σουβλατζής).


 Έχω ακούσει λίγο μετα τις δημοτικές εκλογές πολύ γνωστή δημοσιογράφο ευρισκόμενη αναμεσα σε δύο δημάρχους να λέει:
"Από τη μία μεριά έχω τον απερχόμενο δήμαρχο και από την άλλη τον νεοεκλεγή".

΄Οταν το άκουσα την φαντάστηκα να το γράφει "νεοεκλεγεί".


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2012)

Eddie said:


> Το Game of Thrones που προβάλλεται σε κανάλι της Νόβα, χωρίς να έχει κάποιο τρανταχτό μεταφραστικό λάθος -κοτσάνα, γενικά δεν καταφέρνει να συλλάβει καθόλου το ύφος μιας σειράς φαντασίας. Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν έχει διαβάσει ποτέ του βιβλία φαντασίας, δεν έχει παίξει ποτέ role playing games και γενικώς δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει το κλίμα. Γιατί λοιπόν οι εταιρείες μετάφρασης (και υποτιτλισμού) δε δίνουν το κατάλληλο έργο στον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο; Το imp, ας πούμε το μεταφράζει Ξωτικό (καμία σχέση).


Νομίζω ότι δίνεις μόνος σου την απάντηση: ο μεταφραστής δεν έχει κάνει κανένα τρανταχτό μεταφραστικό λάθος-κοτσάνα. Αυτό είναι ένα από τα σοβαρότερα κριτήρια για την επιλογή ενός μεταφραστή στον υποτιτλισμό. Ο ακόμα πιο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος, δηλαδή ο φαν του είδους που θα ήταν ικανός να κάνει μετάφραση χωρίς κοτσάνες, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει καν ανάμεσα στους συνεργάτες της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας. Οι ελληνικές εταιρείες δεν είναι του μεγέθους των διεθνών εταιρειών, με τους δεκάδες ή εκατοντάδες μεταφραστές σε κάθε χώρα. Αλλά ακόμα και μια διεθνής εταιρεία όπως η SDI ή η Softitler νομίζω ότι μόνο κατά τύχη αναθέτει κάτι στον πιο κατάλληλο μεταφραστή για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Τα κριτήριά τους είναι άλλα: γενικά καλός μεταφραστής, δεν έχουν δημιουργηθεί παράπονα από τους επιμελητές για τη δουλειά του, συνεπής στην τήρηση των ημερομηνιών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2012)

Δηλαδή τέτοιοι μεταφραστές που να έχουν ιδέα κι από το αντικείμενο, δεν υπάρχουν; Ένας συνεπής μεταφραστής, όταν αναλαμβάνει ένα έργο ειδικού ενδιαφέροντος, δεν θα πρέπει να κάνει μια, έστω μικρή, έρευνα γύρω από το θέμα του; Ειδικά στην εποχή μας δεν είναι δα και τόσο δύσκολο.

Τούτο μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις. Στην Λεξιλογία προκάλεσε μια μίνι συζήτηση αν η αντάρα μπορεί να εννοεί σκοτείνιασμα ή άσπρισμα του τοπίου, η απόδοση "ανταρόλυκος" για το dire wolf (που ουδεμία σχέση έχει με αντάρα). Δεν γνωρίζω αν η επιλογή ήταν του Αζιμούθιου ή το βρήκε από κάποιον προηγούμενο. Βέβαια είναι προβληματική η απόδοση του Dire Wolf, έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.

ΥΓ: Δεν κατηγορώ τον Αζιμούθιο, εδώ, απλά αυτό το παράδειγμα παρεξήγησης μού ήρθε στο μυαλό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2012)

Είναι άτιμες οι γενικές, είναι και πανύψηλος ο αρχισμηνίας --ή μήπως είναι θηλυκιά;







Από το Βήμα, σήμερα

Και, για το διδακτικό μέρος, ένα πιο σωστό θα μπορούσε να είναι: Αρχισμηνίας υπεξαίρεσε 689 χιλ. ευρώ

Για άλλα γλωσσικά στο άρθρο --π.χ. «προχώρησε (!?!)) σε υπεξαίρεση...», το γήπεδο δικό σας.

Για το εικαστικό, με το ιδιωτικό ακροβατικό σμήνος, ουδέν σχόλιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2012)

Από μεταγλωττισμένο επεισόδιο παιδικής σειράς στη δημόσια τηλεόραση:

Antique thimble symposium = Συνέδριο Δαχτυλήθρων-Αντικών. 

Δυστυχώς, μου διαφεύγει η λογική του μεταφραστή που τονίζει την αντίκα στη λήγουσα, αλλά τη δαχτυλήθρα στην παραλήγουσα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή τέτοιοι μεταφραστές που να έχουν ιδέα κι από το αντικείμενο, δεν υπάρχουν; Ένας συνεπής μεταφραστής, όταν αναλαμβάνει ένα έργο ειδικού ενδιαφέροντος, δεν θα πρέπει να κάνει μια, έστω μικρή, έρευνα γύρω από το θέμα του; Ειδικά στην εποχή μας δεν είναι δα και τόσο δύσκολο.
> 
> 
> Τούτο μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις. Στην Λεξιλογία προκάλεσε μια μίνι συζήτηση αν η αντάρα μπορεί να εννοεί σκοτείνιασμα ή άσπρισμα του τοπίου, η απόδοση "ανταρόλυκος" για το dire wolf (που ουδεμία σχέση έχει με αντάρα). Δεν γνωρίζω αν η επιλογή ήταν του Αζιμούθιου ή το βρήκε από κάποιον προηγούμενο. Βέβαια είναι προβληματική η απόδοση του Dire Wolf, έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.
> ...



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η μεταφραστική επιλογή στην οποία αναφέρεσαι δεν σου αρέσει. Ωστόσο, άλλο είναι να μην σου αρέσει, και άλλο να τη θεωρείς λάθος. Όταν κανείς μεταφράζει ένα βιβλίο, έχει στο μυαλό του μια συγκεκριμένη εικόνα. Δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν απαραίτητα όλοι την ίδια εικόνα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι εσύ μπορείς να θεωρείς ότι η αντάρα είναι μαύρη, ή πορτοκαλί, αλλά εγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι άχρωμη, κι έτσι αν εγώ μεταφράσω το χ βιβλίο, θα κάνω άλλες επιλογές από αυτές που θα έκανες εσύ.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να πας στο εκεί νήμα και να μας πεις γιατί δεν σου άρεσε ο ανταρόλυκος. Το έψαξα λίγο στο ίντερνετ και κάποιοι το θεωρούν εύστοχο, και άλλοι λένε ότι δεν τους αρέσει, αλλά το γιατί το κρατάνε μυστικό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

Αν έχετε την καλοσύνη, σας ξεκίνησα νήμα για τον _dire wolf_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10741-dire-wolf&p=133549#post133549


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2012)

Τα ακόλουθα είναι πολύ-πολύ παλιά, αλλά δεν παύω να διασκεδάζω κάθε φορά που τα θυμάμαι. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην τα έχω ξαναποστάρει (έκανα search, για το πρώτο δεν μου έβγαλε τίποτε, για το δεύτερο μυστηριωδώς έβγαλε πολλά νήματα τα οποία τελικά δεν το είχαν μέσα - μάλλον δεν ξέρω να χρησιμοποιώ το search).

1. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς περί τίνος επρόκειτο, αν ήταν ντοκυμανταίρ ή αστυνομικό σήριαλ, πάντως είχε γίνει μια πυρκαγιά και κάποιος είπε:
*Arson was suspected.*
Και η μετάφραση:
*Υποπτεύθηκαν τον Άρσον. *
(κολλητό φίλο του Γκρέσιαν Ουρν, έγκριτου πολίτη της Νομανσλάνδης, το δίχως άλλο).
(δε φαντάζομαι να θέλετε να σας πω τι σημαίνει arson, έ; υπάρχουν και τα λεξικά, για εμάς που δεν ξέρουμε και που ξέρουμε ότι δεν το ξέρουμε).

2. Ντοκυμανταίρ σε κρατικό κανάλι σχετικά με ρύπανση των υδάτων σε κάποιο μεγάλο ποτάμι. 
Οι υπότιτλοι μας πληροφορούν επανειλημμένα ότι τα νερά περιέχουν *έρμιο*.
Θέλετε να μάθετε τι είναι το έρμιο; Μα φυσικά - surprise, surprise! - ο γνωστός μας *υδράργυρος* (με μια λογική του τύπου *mercury* - Ερμής - έρμιο).
Πρώτο βραβείο αυτοσχεδιασμού!


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Ο Άρσον είναι ο γνωστός πυρομανής της Νομανσλάνδης, αλλά το έρμιο πρέπει να το φυλάνε δίπλα στο μπουκάλι με το μαλικό οξύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2012)

Ποιο είναι το μαλικό οξύ;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2012)

Προφανώς το μηλικό οξύ (malic acid)!

Αλλά το *έρμιο* είναι απίστευτο εύρημα (κυριολεκτικά: δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω!!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2012)

Το μηλικό-μαλικό, μπορεί να είναι απλώς ένα τάιπο. Αλλά το έρμο το έρμιο...


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Ο χημικός που μου το είχε πει είχε πει ότι στο πανεπιστήμιο το είχε μάθει μηλεϊνικό οξύ, οπότε δεν ήταν τάιπο.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2012)

Αν την πατάνε οι Έλληνες, φαντάσου τι παθαίνουν οι Αγγλοαμερικανοί φοιτητές: άλλο το _malate_ (μηλικό) και άλλο το _maleate_ (μηλεϊνικό)! Η wikipedia γράφει μάλιστα πάνω-πάνω στο malic acid "Not to be confused with maleic acid or malonic acid" :-D :-D


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2012)

Άλλο μηλικό (malic), άλλο μηλεϊνικό (maleic), άλλο μηλονικό (malonic).

Εδώ μια σχετική εισήγηση του Κ. Ευσταθίου του ΕΚΠΑ για τα προβλήματα στην κοινή ονομασία χημικών ενώσεων, με πολλούς παλιούς γνώριμους: την οξυτοκίνη, τον πονοκέφαλο του pre- και του pro-, τo *σόδιο, το *ποτάσιο, τη σιλικόνη για το πυρίτιο κ.ά.π. (κι έναν Χριστομάνο, για τον Δρα).


Εδιτ: Dharvatis, να ένα άλλο ένα μήλο. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

Το *μηλεϊνικό* βασίστηκε στην άλλη ονομασία τού _maleic acid_: *maleinic acid*. Ίσως, χωρίς αυτό, να είχαμε καταλήξει στο _μηλεϊκό οξύ_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2012)

Μόλις τώρα στην ταινία _Ο Γάτος _στο Σταρ: «Δεν είμαι καλός στις ρύμες» (εννοώντας _rhymes_). Άλλο _ρίμα_ κι άλλο _ρύμη_, όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2012)

Ας βάλουμε και μια γκάφα εξωτερικού. Ο ιστότοπος του Spiegel παρουσιάζει την καινούργια ταμπλέτα της Samsung σε φωτοσειρά. Ένα από τα ατού της νέας ταμπλέτας είναι η εργασία με γραφίδα, γι' αυτό χρειάζεται και μια έξτρα φωτογραφική απεικόνιση:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 28, 2012)

Ξεσκαρτάρω τα μαργαριτάρια μου για παραδείγματα άστοχης κατά λέξη μετάφρασης, κι όσαν δεν κάνουν για εκεί, τα βάζω εδώ.

Για τον *immunologist => ανοσιολόγο *που έπιασα στο Grey's anatomy τα σχόλια περιττεύουν, βλέπω ότι υπάρχει έως και αναφορά σε σχετικό νήμα της Λεξιλογίας.

Για την *autopsy => αυτοψία* που ξεφυτρώνει σε όλες τις αστυνομικές σειρές υπάρχει επίσης ένα νήμα.

Μερικά κλασικά και διαχρονικά λάθη στην ελληνική γλώσσα (να δεις που στο τέλος θα μπουν και στη γραμματική ως σωστά...):

*Sign here => Υπέγραψε εδώ* (ε, αφού υπέγραψε, τι θέλετε να κάνει τώρα, να ξαναϋπογράψει; )

*At half past one => Στις μιάμιση η ώρα* (άσε, έλα καλύτερα στη δύο...)

Άλλα αριστουργήματα υποτίτλων:

*Flying trapeze => Ιπτάμενο τραπέζιο* (και άλλα γεωμετρικά σχήματα σε νέες ακροβασίες)

*Denver, sunshine state => Ντένβερ, η λιακάδα μένει* (το Τζώνυ Γουώκερ φεύγει)
Να τολμήσω να προτείνω "η ηλιόλουστη πολιτεία" αν δεν υπάρχει τίποτε καθιερωμένο ή/και αν δεν προλαβαίνουμε να ψάξουμε;

*Orient Express => Όριεντ Εξπρές* (αυτά παθαίνεται εσείς οι νέοι που δεν έχετε ταξιδέψει ποτέ σας με το Οριάν εξπρές...)

Από τον "Έμπορο της Βενετίας":
*One pound of flesh => Μια λίτρα κρέας* (τι λίτρα, τι λίμπρα... στο φινάλε θα τα βρούμε... άσε που αυτό μπορεί να είναι και typo).

Στην ΕΤ-1 παρακαλώ, σε ένα ντοκυμανταίρ για τους sadhu της Ινδίας:
*indians => Ινδιάνοι *(θυμίζω ότι βρισκόμαστε στην Ινδία, με σάρι, ιερές αγελάδες και όλα τα συμπαρομαρτούντα)
*Hindu religion => Ιουδαϊκή θρησκεία *(ουδέν σχόλιον)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 28, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Από τον "Έμπορο της Βενετίας":
> *One pound of flesh => Μια λίτρα κρέας* (τι λίτρα, τι λίμπρα... στο φινάλε θα τα βρούμε... άσε που αυτό μπορεί να είναι και typo).



Υποψιάζομαι ότι ο μεταφραστής είχε γράψει "μια λίρα κρέας", που το κάνει ακόμα πιο αστείο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2012)

Πάντως η λέξη _λίτρα_, _η _(ιταλ. _libra_) υπήρξε και ονομασία μετρικών μονάδων βάρους, με διάφορες κατά τόπους και εποχές τιμές.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Sign here => Υπέγραψε εδώ* (ε, αφού υπέγραψε, τι θέλετε να κάνει τώρα, να ξαναϋπογράψει; )



Μου αρέσει αυτό πολύ σαν παράδειγμα, σαν επιχείρημα για τη σωστή χρήση της προστακτικής. Πάντα αξίζει να βρίσκεις παραδείγματα που δείχνουν ότι το λάθος μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε παρεξήγηση.




> *Flying trapeze => Ιπτάμενο τραπέζιο* (και άλλα γεωμετρικά σχήματα σε νέες ακροβασίες)



Ξέρω ότι οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν την _αιώρα_ (είδα σε τοπική εφημερίδα το διήγημα του Σαρόγιαν «Ο τολμηρός νέος στην ιπτάμενη αιώρα» (_The Daring Young Man on the Flying Trapeze_) να αποδίδεται «Ο τολμηρός νέος στο ιπτάμενο τραπέζιο». Ωστόσο, το _τραπέζιο_ δεν είναι άγνωστο στους γυμναστές. Πάπυρος: *τραπέζιο* «όργανο γυμναστικής με δύο στερεά σχοινιά που αιωρούνται και τα οποία ενώνονται στα ελεύθερα άκρα τους με μια σκληρή ράβδο» και το ίδιο στο λεξικό των Ολυμπιακών (Αγώνων): http://www.lexique-jo.org/2004/lexique.cfm?lang=gc&rubrique=VOIL&vk=0




> Από τον "Έμπορο της Βενετίας":
> *One pound of flesh => Μια λίτρα κρέας*



Ας όψεται ο Ρώτας.

Tarry a little, there is something else.
This bond doth give thee here no jot of blood;
The words expressly are "a pound of flesh."

Για περίμενε, είναι και κάτι άλλο. Τούτο
τ’ ομόλογό σου δεν σου δίνει ούτε ένα γιώτα αίμα·
τα λόγια λένε καθαρά: «μια λίτρα κρέας».

Σήμερα δεν θα έβαζα ούτε το _γιώτα_ ούτε τη _λίτρα_, νομίζω. Ο Μπελιές την έχει κάνει «λίβρα» (και «σταγόνα αίμα»).


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Orient Express => Όριεντ Εξπρές* (αυτά παθαίνεται εσείς οι νέοι που δεν έχετε ταξιδέψει ποτέ σας με το Οριάν εξπρές...)



Έχουμε κι εδώ ένα προβληματάκι. Εμείς οι παλιότεροι θυμόμαστε το _Οριάν Εξπρές_ (αλλά και το _Εξπρές Οριάν_ στον εξελληνισμό της σύνταξης). Τώρα αγγλοποιήθηκε κι αυτό, και δεν αποκλείεται να φταίει η Άγκαθα.

http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?pa...gh=&OrigLang=&PagesFrom=&PagesTo=&avail_stat=


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 28, 2012)

Ε, ας το κάνουμε _Ταχεία της Ανατολής_ να γλυτώσουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Sign here => Υπέγραψε εδώ* (ε, αφού υπέγραψε, τι θέλετε να κάνει τώρα, να ξαναϋπογράψει; )





nickel said:


> Μου αρέσει αυτό πολύ σαν παράδειγμα, σαν επιχείρημα για τη σωστή χρήση της προστακτικής. Πάντα αξίζει να βρίσκεις παραδείγματα που δείχνουν ότι το λάθος μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε παρεξήγηση.


Οπότε, nickel, αναμένω εναγωνίως να δω τις προτάσεις σου για το πώς θα αποφύγουμε την ίδια ακριβώς σύγχυση π.χ. στα εις -άρω & -ίζω: _φρενάρισε εδώ_, _παρκάρισε εδώ_, _ζωγράφισε εδώ_, _κάπνισε εδώ _κ.ο.κ. 

Φίλε μου, αν δεν θες παρεξηγήσεις έχεις το β' πληθ. (_υπογράψτε εδώ_ vs. _υπέγραψαν εδώ_) και/ή το θαυμαστικό (_πάρκαρε εδώ!_ vs. _πάρκαρε εδώ_ κι έφαγε την κλήση) και/ή τη βοήθεια της σύνταξης (_εδώ φρενάρισε!_ vs. _εδώ ήταν που φρενάρισε_). Αλλά το κάπνισμα πάντα θα σου γεννά προβλήματα: «Κάπνισε εδώ!» (με θαυμαστικό) σημαίνει προστακτική (δλδ εδώ να καπνίσεις) ή αόριστο (δλδ αν είναι δυνατόν, εδώ πήγε και κάπνισε ο αθεόφοβος); :twit:

Για την αύξηση στην προστακτική: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4588-Επέστρεφε
Για το θαυμαστικό: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?269-Το-θαυμαστικό!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

*Δείξε μου τα πτυχία γλωσσολογίας σου, για να το αποσιωπήσω!*

Στις Οδηγίες προς τους συγγραφείς-συνέδρους του 14ου Διεθνούς Συνεδρίου της Ελληνικής Εταιρίας Εφαρμοσμένης Γλωσσολογίας (ΕΕΕΓ) με θέμα «Εξελίξεις στην Έρευνα της Γλωσσικής Εκμάθησης και Διδασκαλίας» διαβάζω (§10ε):
Τα αποσιωποιητικά συμβολίζονται μόνο με τρεις τελείες (…) και κενό διάστημα πριν και μετά από τα αποσιωποιητικά.
Όμως δεν είναι «αποσιωποιητικά», είναι *αποσιωπητικά*! Εντάξει να το κάνουν το λάθος άλλοι (ακόμη και κάποιοι που βιοπορίζουν στον χώρο της μετάφρασης), αλλά οι επιστήμονες γλωσσολόγοι! Τσκ τσκ τσκ...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> ...και κενό διάστημα πριν και μετά από τα αποσιωποιητικά.


Κενό διάστημα πριν από τα αποσιωπητικά; Πού το είδαν αυτό; Διαβάζουν κανένα έντυπο ή είναι χαμένοι στον κόσμο τους;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ας όψεται ο Ρώτας.


Αφού είναι Ρώτας, σιωπώ συντετριμμένη.
Ας δεχτούμε λοιπόν ότι ο μεταφραστής είχε υπ' όψη του τον Ρώτα.

Για το ιπτάμενο τραπέζιο δεκτές βέβαια οι παρατηρήσεις, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και τόσο γνωστό το τραπέζιο στη χρήση του αυτή. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι ξενίζει στα ελληνικά και μπερδεύει τον θεατή/αναγνώστη, ιδίως όταν δεν βλέπουμε ολυμπιακούς αγώνες (δυστυχώς δεν έχω σημειώσει τι σειρά ήταν, ούτε τι βλέπαμε ακριβώς στην οθόνη - νομίζω ότι ήταν κάποιο αστυνομικό). Και δεν ξέρω αν λέγεται "ιπτάμενο τραπέζιο" ή σκέτο "τραπέζιο" στα ελληνικά.

Δεκτό όμως ότι δεν είναι πατάτα να το πεις τραπέζιο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Για τα... αποσιωποιητικά:

Κολλάμε τα αποσιωπητικά στη λέξη που προηγείται (και) για πρακτικούς λόγους, για να μη βρεθούν μόνα τους στην αποκάτω γραμμή. Για να μην έχουμε φαινόμενα σαν αυτό:

Χθες, τη σκυτάλη πήρε η Standard & Poor’s
που υποβάθμισε την ελληνική οικονομία σε 
καθεστώς «επιλεκτικής χρεοκοπίας» (selec-
tive default). Παρά το γεγονός ότι η δυσμε-
νής αυτή εξέλιξη ήταν αναμενόμενη, ωστό-
σο, η δυσμενής αυτή εξέλιξη πέρασε ως ένα
επικοινωνιακό τρικ, επειδή δήθεν ήταν ανα-
μενόμενη και ότι δήθεν θα διαρκέσει μέχρι 
να ολοκληρωθεί το PSI και στη συνέχεια ο 
διεθνής οίκος θα αναβαθμίσει την Ελλάδα. 
Όμως, η S&P δεν αναφέρεται στο πότε θα 
αναβαθμίσει την Ελλάδα, αλλά αναρωτιέται 
πότε θα ξαναχρειαστεί να την υποβαθμίσει 
... Ουδείς γνωρίζει τις συνέπειες στην περί-
πτωση που θα ενεργοποιηθούν τα CACs.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2012)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, όλα τα σημεία στίξης έχουν διάστημα _μετά _όχι _πριν_. Αν κάνω λάθος και υπάρχει κάποια εξαίρεση, ευκαιρία να το μάθω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

Η σκέτη παύλα.

ΥΓ Πάντως μου αρέσει που μείνατε στο έλασσον!


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε, nickel, αναμένω εναγωνίως να δω τις προτάσεις σου για το πώς θα αποφύγουμε την ίδια ακριβώς σύγχυση π.χ. στα εις -άρω & -ίζω: _φρενάρισε εδώ_, _παρκάρισε εδώ_, _ζωγράφισε εδώ_, _κάπνισε εδώ _κ.ο.κ.


Άλλο το _φρενάρισε_ και άλλο το _υπέγραψε_.

Όταν σου λένε _κόμμα_, είσαι προετοιμασμένος να κάνεις τη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε πολιτικό κόμμα και σε σημείο στίξης. Όταν δηλαδή σου λένε «Ένα λάθος κόμμα μπορεί να σου χαλάσει τελείως τη σύνταξη», ξέρεις ότι θα πρέπει να εξετάσεις την περίσταση για να αποφασίσεις για τη σημασία ή ακόμα και για το λογοπαίγνιο. Αν όμως το _κόμμα_ σού το γράψουν _κώμα_, τότε ή θα παρεξηγήσεις ή θα μπερδευτείς τελείως.

Το ίδιο και με τις περιπτώσεις _φρενάρισε_: Ξέρεις ότι είναι και αόριστος και προστακτική, και επιβάλλεται να βάλεις το μυαλό σου να δουλέψει για να διαλέξεις. Αν όμως βλέπεις «Υπέγραψε εδώ» και έχεις το δικό μου το μυαλό (που δεν το θέλει για προστακτική), ναι, θα το βάλεις πάλι να δουλέψει, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα κατεβάσεις και τα καντήλια σου, όπως έκανε και η Αόρατη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Πάντως μου αρέσει που μείνατε στο έλασσον!


Τι λες; Εγώ τα _ποιητικά_ τα έκανα και τίτλο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Πάντως μου αρέσει που μείνατε στο έλασσον!


Δεν μείναμε στο έλασσον. Εσύ είχες ήδη σχολιάσει τα "αποσιωποιητικά", κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι είχαν και δεύτερο λάθος μέσα σε ένα κείμενο τριών γραμμών. Και μάλιστα, αυτό το λάθος, επειδή δίνεται ως οδηγία, ίσως έχει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα από το πρώτο, γιατί μπορεί να αρχίσει να αναπαράγεται από πολλούς ανθρώπους που δεν θα έγραφαν ποτέ "αποσιωποιητικά".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν όμως βλέπεις «Υπέγραψε εδώ» και έχεις το δικό μου το μυαλό (που δεν το θέλει για προστακτική), ναι, θα το βάλεις πάλι να δουλέψει, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα κατεβάσεις και τα καντήλια σου, όπως έκανε και η Αόρατη.



Μην προσπαθείς άδικα να μετατρέψεις ένα ευφυολόγημα σε επιχείρημα. Αν πράγματι «υπέγραψε εδώ», τότε ακριβώς εκεί θα υπάρχει φαρδιά-πλατιά μια υπογραφή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μην προσπαθείς άδικα να μετατρέψεις ένα ευφυολόγημα σε επιχείρημα. Αν πράγματι «υπέγραψε εδώ», τότε ακριβώς εκεί θα υπάρχει φαρδιά-πλατιά μια υπογραφή.



Χαίρομαι που συμμερίζεσαι την άποψή μου ότι ο τύπος καθορίζεται από το περιεχόμενο.:laugh:


----------



## Earion (Mar 1, 2012)

Περί αποσιωπητικών. Στο υπό συζήτηση κείμενο κακώς χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο "αποσιωπητικά". Δε εννοούν το σημείο στίξης που μπαίνει στο τέλος μιας κομμένης πρότασης, αυτό που καταλαβαίνει δηλαδή όλος ο κόσμος (αυτό όντως μπαίνει κολλητά στην τελευταία λέξη). Εννοούν την άλλη χρήση, ως σημάδι παράλειψης λόγου, δηλαδή τις τρεις τελείες *που βάζουμε μέσα σε παρένθεση*. Απλώς αυτοί ζητούν να μη βάζουν οι συγγραφείς παρενθέσεις. Κι έχουν και κάτι άλλο που δεν το έχω ξανασυναντήσει: τι θα πει "στοιχιμένες"; Λάθος αντί του "στοιχημένες";


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Earion said:


> Λάθος αντί του "στοιχημένες";


Ίσως αμφιβολία, αν είναι λόγιο _στοιχημένες_ ή δημοτικό _στοιχισμένες_.

Για τα αποσιωπητικά έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν είχα κοιτάξει το .doc. Εκεί ακολουθώ το σύστημα με τις τετράγωνες αγκύλες: [...]


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Εύστοχη γλωσσική παρατήρηση στη στήλη του Στ. Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή (1/3/2012):







Προσοχή στην επιγραφή «Μη βλαστημείτε τα θεία», που διακρίνεται επάνω από τα ταμεία. Η προτροπή, αν και μάλλον ξεπερασμένη από τα ήθη της εποχής, είναι άκρως απαραίτητη στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο, αφού η φωτογραφία έχει ληφθεί σε κάποια εφορία των Αθηνών. Το γεγονός επίσης ότι το ρήμα της προστακτικής πρότασης είναι λάθος (ο σωστός τύπος είναι είτε «μη βλασφημείτε» είτε «μη βλαστημάτε») έχει και αυτό τη σημασία του, μέσα στο πλαίσιο του ελληνικού κράτους...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2012)

*Καλά που έγραψαν σωστά την "επιστήμη", έχει κι αυτή πολλά "ι"*





ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗΣ, ΦΟΙΤΗΤΗΣ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΑ *ΔΟΙΗΚΗΣΗΣ*
ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ ΣΤΗΝ *ΥΠΗΡΕΣΕΙΑ *ΤΟΥ ΛΑΟΥ
Σ.Φ. ΚΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΙΚΗΣ, Επ. Αγ. ΓΕΩΠΟΝΙΚΗΣ

(Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι είναι το Επ. Αγ. Γεωπονικής;)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2012)

Επιτροπή Αγώνα


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2012)

Το ξέρω ότι ευφυία και ορθογραφία δεν είναι το ίδιο, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος και η κτηνιατρική και η γεωπονική είναι σχολές που μπαίνεις με μεγάλους βαθμούς. Αυτή είναι η ορθογραφία των υψηλόβαθμων;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2012)

Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω πολιτική, θα έλεγα ότι αυτή είναι η ορθογραφία των συνδικαλιστών.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το ξέρω ότι ευφυία και ορθογραφία δεν είναι το ίδιο, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος και η κτηνιατρική και η γεωπονική είναι σχολές που μπαίνεις με μεγάλους βαθμούς. Αυτή είναι η ορθογραφία των υψηλόβαθμων;


 
Βάσεις εισαγωγής σε γεωπονικές σχολές το 2011
 
Βάσεις εισαγωγής σε όλες τις σχολές το 2011, από το υπουργείο Παιδείας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2012)

Α, για αυτές τις γεωπονικές λέμε; Νόμιζα ότι ηταν Γεωπονικό Πανεπιστημιο, πενταετούς φοίτησης κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 3, 2012)

Εεεμμ, SBE, ΓΠΑ = Γεωπονικό Πανεπιστήμιο (http://www.aua.gr/index.php?sec=content&item=22). Άσε, δεν το σώζεις...


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Α, για αυτές τις γεωπονικές λέμε; Νόμιζα ότι ηταν Γεωπονικό Πανεπιστημιο, πενταετούς φοίτησης κλπ.


 
Στη σελίδα από το πρώτο λίνκι παραπάνω:



> Επιστήμης Φυτικής Παραγωγής ΓΠΑ: 13.058 από 14.524 (-1.466 μονάδες)
> Επιστήμης Ζωικής Παραγωγής και Υδατοκαλλιεργειών ΓΠΑ: 12.275 από 13.635 (-1.360 μονάδες)
> Γεωπονικής Βιοτεχνολογίας ΓΠΑ: 15.027 από 16.774 (-1.747 μονάδες)
> Αξιοποίηση Φυσικών Πόρων και Γεωργικής Μηχανικής ΓΠΑ: 12.384 από 13.957 (-1.573 μονάδες)
> ...


 
Τμήμα Φυτικής Παραγωγής του Γ.Π.Α. 
Τμήμα Επιστήμης Ζωικής Παραγωγής και Υδατοκαλλιεργειών (ΕΖΠΥ) του Γ.Π.Α.
Τμήμα Γεωπονικής Βιοτεχνολογίας ΓΠΑ 
Αξιοποίηση Φυσικών Πόρων και Γεωργικής Μηχανικής ΓΠΑ
Τμήμα Αγροτικής Οικονομίας και Ανάπτυξης, Γεωπονικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών 
Γεωπονική Σχολή Θεσσαλονίκης 
Γεωπονίας Φυτικής Παραγωγής και Αγροτικού Περιβάλλοντος Θεσσαλίας
 Γεωπονίας, Ιχθυολογίας και Υδάτινου Περιβάλλοντος Θεσσαλίας 
Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης Θράκης
 
Σε όλα 10 εξάμηνα σπουδών.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2012)

Οπότε η μόνη ελπίδα είναι ότι όλοι αυτοί ίσως αύριο γίνουν αγρότες και όχι γραφιάδες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Από το βιβλίο _The New York Times Guide to Essential Knowledge: A Desk Reference for the Curious Mind_ και το λήμμα για τον Clark Gable:


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2012)

He didn't play a "tough, aging cowboy", he played a very dead cowboy.


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, mistakes happen to the best of us, and _The Misfits -_ although a superb film - had more than its share of misfortune and misgivings:

*The Misfits* is a 1961 American drama film with a screenplay by Arthur Miller which was directed by John Huston. It stars Clark Gable, Marilyn Monroe, Montgomery Clift, Thelma Ritter, and Eli Wallach. It was the final film appearance for both Gable and Monroe, and the third-to-last film appearance of Clift. [...] 
The making of _The Misfits_ was troublesome on several accounts, not the least of which were the 108 degree heat of the northern Nevada desert and the breakdown of Monroe's marriage to writer Arthur Miller.
Director Huston gambled and drank and occasionally fell asleep on the set. The production company had to cover some of his gambling losses. [...]
Monroe was sinking further into alcohol and prescription drug abuse; according to Huston in a 1981 retrospective interview, he was "absolutely certain that she was doomed" while working on the film. [...]
Huston shut down production in August 1960 to send Monroe to a hospital for detox. Close-ups after her release were shot using soft focus. Monroe was nearly always late to the set, sometimes not showing up at all. [...]
1930's Western actor Rex Bell (who was married to Clara Bow) made his final film appearance in a brief cameo as a cowboy. Bell was Lieutenant Governor of Nevada at the time. [...] 
Gable suffered a heart attack two days after filming ended and died ten days later. Monroe and Clift attended the premiere in New York in February 1961 while Monroe was on pass from a psychiatric hospital; she later said that she hated the film and herself in it. Within a year and a half, she was dead of an apparent drug overdose. _The Misfits_ was the last completed film for both Monroe and Gable, her childhood screen idol. Marilyn had, as an abandoned orphan, often claimed that Gable was her father.

Montgomery Clift had been badly injured in an automobile accident in 1956 that required reconstructive surgery on his face, evident in his close-ups in _The Misfits_. He died six years after the filming. _The Misfits_ was on television on the night Clift died. His live-in personal secretary, Lorenzo James, asked Clift if he wanted to watch it. "Absolutely not" was Clift's reply, the last words that he spoke to anyone. He was found dead the next morning, having suffered a heart attack during the night.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μου αρέσει αυτό πολύ σαν παράδειγμα, σαν επιχείρημα για τη σωστή χρήση της προστακτικής. Πάντα αξίζει να βρίσκεις παραδείγματα που δείχνουν ότι το λάθος μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε παρεξήγηση.


Στην ταινία Spy Games χθες το βράδυ στο Σταρ, οι προστακτικές με αύξηση έδιναν κι έπαιρναν, και πραγματικά κάποια στιγμή σε μπέρδευαν, επειδή δεν ήξερες αν ήταν προστακτική ή τρίτο ενικό αορίστου:

Επανέλαβε. Όβερ.
Απέσπασε πληροφορίες από κάποιον.

Το πρώτο περνάει εύκολα, μιλάνε στον ασύρματο και καταλαβαίνεις ότι του λέει να επαναλάβει κάτι. Για το δεύτερο είναι πιο πιθανό να νομίσεις ότι μιλάει για ένα τρίτο πρόσωπο που απέσπασε πληροφορίες από κάποιον, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα τον διατάζει να αποσπάσει πληροφορίες από κάποιον.

Λίγο πιο κάτω, όμως, λέει σωστά "Σύνδεσέ μας". 

Γενικά η μετάφραση είχε προβλήματα χρήσης της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Π.χ. δεν λέμε "δοκιμαστικός πράκτορας", αλλά "δόκιμος πράκτορας", σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Λίγο πιο κάτω, όμως, λέει σωστά "Σύνδεσέ μας".


:lol: Δηλαδή, περίμενες να γράψει "συνέδεσέ μας" για να τηρήσει την ομοιομορφία; :lol:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

Πάντως υπάρχουν 4350 verbatim "συνέδεσέ το". :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2012)

Από μια πρόχειρη ματιά, βλέπω ότι δεν πρόκειται για άτομα που ισχυρίζονται ότι μπορούν να κάνουν τον μεταφραστή. Δεν θα διόρθωνα έναν τυχαίο χρήστη του Ίντερνετ για τα ελληνικά του ή τα αγγλικά του, αλλά από τους μεταφραστές μάλλον έχω μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μου αρέσει αυτό πολύ σαν παράδειγμα, σαν επιχείρημα για τη σωστή χρήση της προστακτικής. Πάντα αξίζει να βρίσκεις παραδείγματα που δείχνουν ότι το λάθος μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε παρεξήγηση.



Επιχείρημα ή σοφιστεία;

Πέθανε, να ησυχάσω! Πέθανε, και ησύχασα! Ονομάζεται context. Και ναι, στη γλώσσα υπάρχουν πάμπολλες φορές που ούτε το context μπορεί να λύσει μια αμφισημία, και όχι μόνο στο θέμα του αορίστου / της προσταχτικής.

Μήπως έχουμε ξεχάσει τη γραμματική της νεοελληνικής, και μας διαφεύγει ότι η εσωτερική αύξηση του αορίστου δεν είναι must; Ότι αντιθέτως τις περισσότερες φορές αποτελεί στρέβλωση του "σωστού", οφειλόμενη στην ιστορική επίδραση της καθαρεύουσας; Ότι άρα β' ενικό πρόσωπο της προσταχτικής αορίστου και γ' ενικό πρόσωπο αορίστου της οριστικής στα σύνθετα μπορούν να συμπέσουν όχι απαραιτήτως λόγω εσωτερικής αύξησης αλλά επίσης λόγω απουσίας της εσωτερικής αύξησης, οπότε καταλήγουμε στην ίδια...παρεξήγηση; Να βάλουμε μήπως τους Κρητικούς να ξεχωρίσουν το πόθανε της προσταχτικής από το πόθανε του αορίστου; Να πάψουμε μήπως να λέμε "κατάλαβε" και στις δύο περιπτώσεις; Αλλά και πώς να το πούμε, πού το "κατέλαβε" είναι καπαρωμένο από άλλο ρήμα; Και πώς να ξεχωρίσουμε τις δύο προσταχτικές των ρημάτων καταλαβαίνω και καταλαμβάνω, χωρίς να πέσουμε στο αμάρτημα της προσταχτικής "κατέλαβε" για το ρήμα καταλαμβάνω, που οδηγεί σε άλλη παρεξήγηση; Η μήπως η μία παρεξήγηση είναι αξιακά πιο μεμπτή από την άλλη; Ν' αρχίσουμε τάχα να χρησιμοποιούμε προσταχτικές όπως "κατάβασε", "ανάβασε", για να μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση; Μήπως να αλλάξουμε πιο ριζοσπαστικά τα ρήματα σε "καταβαίνω", "αναβαίνω", ώστε να βάζουμε μετά στις γκάφες τις προσταχτικές "κατέβασε", "ανέβασε";

Η επαναλαμβανόμενη καταχώριση αυτού του θέματος στο νήμα των γκαφών αντί για το νήμα Modern Greek Language Queries ως απλού γραμματικού φαινομένου, και η επικρότησή της, έχει βάλει τα γυαλιά στη Λεξιλογία. Γυαλιά που θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν της πάνε καθόλου.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2012)

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδική, μου δημιουργείται η εξής σκέψη: Υπάρχουν πολλές ομόηχες λέξεις που μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν παρεξήγηση, και πρέπει να βασιστούμε στο context για να καταλάβουμε τι εννοεί αυτός που μιλάει. Για ποιο λόγο να προσθέτουμε στις αιτίες πιθανών παρεξηγήσεων και γραμματικά λάθη; Εκτός αν έχει πάψει να είναι γραμματικό λάθος η χρήση του "απέσπασε" ως προστακτική.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πέθανε, να ησυχάσω! Πέθανε, και ησύχασα!



Καλημέρα. Σ’ αυτό το αντεπιχείρημα έγραψα ήδη μισή απάντηση στο #3920. Κάπως πιο γενικά, είπα τι κάνω εγώ (ρωτώντας τι κάνουν οι άλλοι) στο _Επέστρεφε_.

Επομένως, ούτε στη Λεξιλογία επιχείρησα να βάλω γυαλιά ούτε σε αναγνώστες της. Το απλούστατο που είπα είναι ότι το «Υπέγραψε εδώ» σε ένα επίσημο έγγραφο είναι ένα πολύ ωραίο παράδειγμα λανθασμένης χρήσης της προστακτικής και οφείλω να προειδοποιήσω όποιον το γράψει έτσι ότι ο επιμελητής του, αν ξέρει τη δουλειά του, θα του το διορθώσει.

Σίγουρα αν πηγαίνει με το _Εγκόλπιο του ορθού λόγου_, όπου λέει ο Δ. Μαρωνίτης:

ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΙΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΨΕ 
Η προστακτική του αορίστου συνθέτων ρημάτων δεν παίρνει συλλαβική ή χρονική αύξηση. Γράφουμε και λέμε:
_υπόγραψε_ - όχι: _υπέγραψε_· _παράγγειλε_ - όχι: _παρήγγειλε_· _αντίγραψε_ - όχι: _αντέγραψε_· _απάντησε_ - όχι: _απήντησε_.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: ως εκ τούτου η προστακτική «επέστρεφε» του Κ.Π.Καβάφη γραμματικώς είναι λάθος, όσο κι αν ποιητικώς παραμένει αναντικατάστατη!

Το παιχνίδι ανάμεσα στη σωστή γραμματική και τη φυσικότητα του λόγου είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκο από την απλή αναφορά ενός κανόνα ή τεσσάρων παραδειγμάτων. Επίτρεψέ μου, Κώστα, να θεωρώ λάθος το «Υπέγραψε εδώ» σε επίσημο έγγραφο. Απάντησέ μου, αν θέλεις: θα το διόρθωνες ή όχι;


----------



## sarant (Mar 6, 2012)

Προσωπικά θεωρώ χοντρό λάθος το "υπέγραψε εδώ" σε επίσημο έγγραφο και νομίζω πως ο συντάκτης θα έπρεπε (σε έναν άλλο κόσμο) να υποστεί υπηρεσιακή επίπληξη. Ωστόσο, ο Κώστας έχει δίκιο ότι η σύμπτωση του παρατατικού με την προσταχτική συμβαίνει και στα ανόθευτα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2012)

Δύο λαθάκια κράτησα από το σημερινό κείμενο του Γ. Βαρουφάκη στο protagon.gr: Το ένα ήταν πολύ χαριτωμένο, αλλά το έχουν διορθώσει ήδη — αντί για _έψεξαν_ (αόριστο τού _ψέγω_) υπήρχε... _*ψέγασαν_.

Το άλλο είναι συνηθισμένο: *_πλατυάζουμε_. Λέξη-πονοκέφαλος. Αναρωτιέται ο άλλος: από τον _πλατύ_, από το _πλατιά_ ή από την _πλατεία_ το φτιάχνουμε αυτό; Απάντηση: από την _πλατεία_. Το σωστό είναι *πλατειάζω*, _πλατειάζουμε_. Κι ας θέλουν οι περισσότεροι στο διαδίκτυο να το γράφουν _*πλατιάζω_.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2012)

nickel #3946: Για να γράφω αυτά που γράφω, θα πει ότι δεν θα το διόρθωνα.

[ref Μαρωνίτης: ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: ως εκ τούτου η προστακτική «επέστρεφε» του Κ.Π.Καβάφη γραμματικώς είναι λάθος, όσο κι αν ποιητικώς παραμένει αναντικατάστατη!] Η μία του Καβάφη παραμένει (ήταν εξαρχής;) ποιητικώς αναντικατάστατη (γιατί άραγε; γιατί να μην τον διορθώσουμε;), ενώ οι εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες των άμουσων Ελλήνων είναι γραμματικώς λάθος και διορθωτέες/επιπλήξιμες (φαντάζομαι από τους προϊσταμένους τους που το λένε με τον ίδιο τρόπο!)... Wem gehoert die Sprache? που θα 'λεγε κι ο Μπρεχτ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Λίγο πιο κάτω, όμως, λέει σωστά "Σύνδεσέ μας".



Λογικό. Αυτήν την λάθος αύξηση την συναντάς μόνο εσωτερικά (κανείς δεν λέει "έγραψε αυτά που θα σου πω") και συνήθως σε ρήματα που η αύξηση είναι δεδομένη στον αόριστο (ναι στο επαναλαμβάνω και στο αποσπώ, όχι στο συνδέω). Φυσικά απαντά μόνο στα πρόσωπα που η αύξηση διατηρείται στον αόριστο.

Βέβαια αυτή η σύγχυση υπάρχει από φυσικού της. Π.χ. "σκότωσε τους εχθρούς". Προστακτική ή οριστική αορίστου; Στην ουσία η σύγχυση ξεφτίζει μέσα στο context της.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες πιο πάνω που το είπε ο Ζαζ, πολύς κόσμος κάνει και αυτό το λάθος: *συνέδεσέ το.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2012)

Γύρους κάνουμε και λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

Το «λάθος» (ή λάθος) γίνεται μόνο στην περίπτωση της εσωτερικής αύξησης. Στην προστακτική «επέστρεψε». Κανένας δεν λέει «έστρεψε» για προστακτική, όλοι λένε «στρέψε».

Επίσης: Αν διαβάσω _πέθανε_, ξέρω ότι έχει δύο σημασίες, πράγμα που πατάει το κουμπάκι που μου λέει να φροντίσω να το αποκωδικοποιήσω.
Αν διαβάσω _υπέγραψε_, κανονικά, σε πρώτη φάση, δεν ενεργοποιείται το κουμπάκι των δύο σημασιών. Κάνω τη λάθος αποκωδικοποίηση και, αφού πια δω ότι δεν ταιριάζει στα συμφραζόμενα, τότε λέω «α, λάθος» και περνάω σε δεύτερη αποκωδικοποίηση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επίσης: Αν διαβάσω _πέθανε_, ξέρω ότι έχει δύο σημασίες, πράγμα που πατάει το κουμπάκι που μου λέει να φροντίσω να το αποκωδικοποιήσω.
> Αν διαβάσω _υπέγραψε_, κανονικά, σε πρώτη φάση, δεν ενεργοποιείται το κουμπάκι των δύο σημασιών. Κάνω τη λάθος αποκωδικοποίηση και, αφού πια δω ότι δεν ταιριάζει στα συμφραζόμενα, τότε λέω «α, λάθος» και περνάω σε δεύτερη αποκωδικοποίηση.


Κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια, nickel. Αν αρχίσεις να ρωτάς γύρω σου ανθρώπους έξω από το μορφωμένο φιλολογικά περιβάλλον σου, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι σ' αυτούς η προσταχτική 'υπέγραψε' τους ανάβει τα ίδια ακριβώς λαμπάκια που τους ανάβει και η προσταχτική 'πέθανε', δηλ. κανένα απολύτως. Και εδώ είναι το θέμα: ποιος είναι ο ιδανικός ομιλητής, του οποίου τα λαμπάκια θεωρούνται τα 'κανονικά', τα λαμπάκια αναφοράς; ο γραμματικός ή η πλειοψηφία; Εγώ λέω η πλειοψηφία.

Είτε όμως θεωρηθεί σωστό είτε λάθος, ένα είναι σίγουρο: δεν πρόκειται σε καμία περίπτωση για γκάφα αλλά για γλωσσικό φαινόμενο μνημειώδους μεγέθους. Και δεν δέχομαι ότι κάτι προβιβάζεται σε γκάφα επειδή είναι σε δημόσιο έγγραφο, αλλιώς εγκαταλείπουμε το γλωσσικό πεδίο και πάμε στον κοινωνικό στιγματισμό ή στην ανεκδοτολογία. Είναι σαν να μου πει κάποιος ότι είναι γκάφα _γλωσσική_ να απευθυνθείς στον διοικητή σου ως "κύριε δοικητή" αντί για "διοικητά" ότι στον εισαγγελέα ως "εισαγγελέα" αντί για "εισαγγελεύ". Μπορεί να είναι γκάφα καταστασιακή που θα σου στοιχίσει φυλακή, αλλά γκάφα γλωσσική δεν είναι.

Αυτήν λοιπόν την απαξίωση ως 'γκάφα' ενός απλώς μη καταξιωμένου γλωσσικού φαινομένου, και την καταχώρισή του στο ανάλογο νήμα, είναι που μέμφομαι και θα μέμφομαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες πιο πάνω που το είπε ο Ζαζ, πολύς κόσμος κάνει και αυτό το λάθος: *συνέδεσέ το.



Το πρόσεξα, γι' αυτό άλλαξα το "μόνο" σε "συνήθως".



Costas said:


> Είναι σαν να μου πει κάποιος ότι είναι γκάφα _γλωσσική_ να απευθυνθείς στον διοικητή σου ως "κύριε δοικητή" αντί για "διοικητά" ότι στον εισαγγελέα ως "εισαγγελέα" αντί για "εισαγγελεύ". Μπορεί να είναι γκάφα καταστασιακή που θα σου στοιχίσει φυλακή, αλλά γκάφα γλωσσική δεν είναι.



Ναι, αλλά εδώ έχεις δυο σωστές μορφές, σε δυο διαφορετικές εκδοχές της γλώσσας. Η αύξηση στην προστακτική δεν έπαψε να θεωρείται λάθος σε κάθε εκδοχή της γλώσσας.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η αύξηση στην προστακτική δεν έπαψε να θεωρείται λάθος σε κάθε εκδοχή της γλώσσας.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4588-%CE%95%CF%80%CE%AD%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%86%CE%B5 vs. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...οι-επιμελητές)-να-δέχονται-το-λάθος-σαν-σωστό


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πόσο συχνά πιάνουμε τον κύριο Μπαμπινιώτη να κάνει ορθογραφικά λάθη επιπέδου γυμνασίου:


----------



## sarant (Mar 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν ξέρω πόσο συχνά πιάνουμε τον κύριο Μπαμπινιώτη να κάνει ορθογραφικά λάθη επιπέδου γυμνασίου:



Πόσο συχνά; Στο άρθρο του για τα γενόσημα έχει ένα "ο,τιδήποτε" -αλλά βέβαια φταίνε οι διορθωτές.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2012)

Costas said:


> ο γραμματικός ή η πλειοψηφία; Εγώ λέω η πλειοψηφία.



"Υπόγραψε εδώ" 270 ευρήματα 
"Υπέγραψε εδώ" 205 ευρήματα (μερικά συζητούν το πρόβλημα, και πρώτο πρώτο το εύρημα σε φόρουμ όπου έχουμε το άλλο καταξιωμένο γλωσσικό φαινόμενο της παράλειψης του κόμματος: «Γιώργο υπέγραψε εδώ». Μάλλον απάντηση στην ερώτηση «Πού υπέγραψε Γιώργο;».)

Ωστόσο, συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε ως προς το _περιεχόμενο_ του νήματος κυρίως ή τον _τίτλο_ του νήματος.


----------



## Resident (Mar 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> όλοι λένε «στρέψε»



Γι αυτό και στην Ε.Ο. Αθήνα-Λάρισα κοντά στην Λάρισα, στριπτιζάδικο έχει επιγραφή "Strep Show" :lol:.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Resident said:


> Γι αυτό και στην Ε.Ο. Αθήνα-Λάρισα κοντά στην Λάρισα, στριπτιζάδικο έχει επιγραφή "Strep Show" :lol:.



Α, δεν πρόκειται δηλαδή για προειδοποίηση για το είδος των μικροοργανισμών που κυκλοφορούν στο χώρο;

strep adj. Streptococcal. n.Streptococcus.


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2012)

Resident said:


> Γι αυτό και στην Ε.Ο. Αθήνα-Λάρισα κοντά στην Λάρισα, στριπτιζάδικο έχει επιγραφή "Strep Show" :lol:.



Είδες όμως που αυτή η ανορθογραφία σ' έκανε να στρέψεις την κεφαλή και να του δώσεις σημασία; 
Πονηρός ο βλάχος, πονηρός κι ο καραγκούνης.
Έπρεπε όμως να μπεις, να πιστοποιήσεις τις διαδικασίες που εφαρμόζει το στρεπτεκκοκκιστήριο, να δεις πώς γδύνει τους βαμβακοπαραγωγούς του κάμπου με την πανάρχαιη μέθοδο τού «Κοίτα! Ένα πουλάκι!» _(Svetlana vulgaris impetuosa)_


----------



## Elsa (Mar 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν ξέρω πόσο συχνά πιάνουμε τον κύριο Μπαμπινιώτη να κάνει ορθογραφικά λάθη επιπέδου γυμνασίου:



Τον κύριο υπουργό, εννοείς!


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Από το πρωτοσέλιδο του in.gr:

Στο υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη, στο οποίο είχε σημαντικές επιτυχίες, επιστρέφει ο Μιχάλης Χρυσοχοΐδης, ενώ ο ακαδημαϊκός Γιώργος Μπαμπινιώτης αναλαμβάνει το υπουργείο Παιδείας...







Έχει γίνει ακαδημαϊκός ο καθηγητής; Ή έχει μπει το academic τόσο πολύ στη ζωή μας;


Ενημέρωση, ώρα 14:00: Εντάξει, τώρα τον έκανε και το Mega μέλος της Ακαδημίας. Βέβαια, η σύγχυση υπάρχει και στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*ακαδημαϊκός* (ο) κάθε μέλος της Ακαδημίας ΣΥΝ. αθάνατος (β) κάθε πανεπιστημιακός καθηγητής.

ενώ στο ΛΚΝ:
*ακαδημαϊκός ο* [akaδimaikós] O17 θηλ. *ακαδημαϊκός* [akaδimaikós] O34 : τακτικό μέλος της Ακαδημίας: _Εξελέγη ~. H πρώτη Ελληνίδα ~._ [λόγ. ουσιαστικοπ. αρσ. του επιθ. _ακαδημαϊκός_ σημδ. γαλλ. _académicien_· λόγ. θηλ. χωρίς διάκρ. γένους]

Σύγχυση και σύγχιση!


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2012)

Μα κλίνεται η _ρήτρα_ σαν το... _ρείθρο_; Όχι, βέβαια! 

«...η ενεργοποίηση των *ρητρών* συλλογικής δράσης» ήθελε να πει η καλή εφημερίδα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2012)

Δεν έχουμε μονολεκτική απόδοση για τον _adventurer_, έχουμε; Σπάνια είναι «τυχοδιώκτης», συνήθως είναι «λάτρης της περιπέτειας», «εραστής της περιπέτειας». Καλά λέω; Στο in.gr προσπάθησαν μονολεκτική απόδοση, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι τους βγήκε:

O Κάμερον θα καταδυθεί με το μονοθέσιο βαθυσκάφος Deepsea Challenge, το οποίο αναπτύχθηκε από Αυστραλούς μηχανικούς και είναι ίσως το μόνο που μπορεί να αντέξει την άβυσσο της τάφρου -σε βάθος 11 χιλιομέτρων, η πίεση φτάνει τις 1.000 ατμόσφαιρες. Πριν από μερικές μέρες, ο περιπετειώδης ολοκλήρωσε με επιτυχία μια δοκιμαστική κατάδυση έξω από τις ακτές της Παπούα Νέα Γουινέας, σε βάθος 8 χιλιομέτρων.
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231185413

Ευχαριστώ, Ελένη!


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2012)

Με ένα «σκηνοθέτης» μετά, θα σωζόταν ο περιπετειώδης.
Και η «Παπούα *Νέα* Γουινέας» τι φρούτο είναι; Αστοχία πληκτρολόγησης, θα μου πεις, αλλά έχει πλάκα η Παπούα Νέα από τη Γουινέα· την περίμενα γριά. Τοπατουπαππούτου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2012)

Την επόμενη μπορεί να είναι η Παπούα Νέας Γουινέας, όπως λέμε Σπάτα Αττικής.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2012)

Από το ΒΗΜΑ:





Εντάξει, βρε παιδιά, 2-3 σοροί την ημέρα πάνε στη Βουλγαρία, δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι πάνε "σωροί συμπατριωτών μας"... Αμάν, πια αυτή η κατάσταση με τις εφημερίδες! Μα τους διορθωτές πήγαν να απολύσουν;


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2012)

Εννοείς άλεξ ότι το άρθρο δεν αναφέρεται σε βουναλάκια πτώματα; Οτι δηλαδή δεν αποφάσισαν ξαφνικά όλοι οι Έλληνες να αποτεφρώνονται;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2012)

Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα. Μια χαρά θα μπορούσε το πρώτο "σωροί" να σημαίνει "βουνά ολόκληρα από νεκρούς".

Και πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την ανορθογραφία. Αυτοί που γράφουν παντού "σωρός" αντί να διακρίνουν ότι υπάρχει και "σορός" νομίζουν ότι η μόνη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο λέξεων είναι το γένος; Πιστεύουν ότι είναι η ίδια λέξη με διαφορετικό νόημα; Θα ήθελα να ερευνήσω αυτό το θέμα: κατά πόσον στα ελληνικά υπάρχουν τέτοιες λέξεις. (Δεν εννοώ τις κλιτικές μορφές ενός ρήματος, προφανώς.) Επειδή, αν δεν υπάρχουν, είναι γελοίο να μπερδεύεται κανένας και να γράφει ανορθόγραφα (ο) _σωρός _όταν εννοεί (η) _σορός_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Αν ξεφυλλίσεις το καινούργιο ΛΝΕΓ στη διεύθυνση http://www.lexicon.gr/lexica/flip_NEG/index.html, θα βρεις όλους αυτούς τους πονοκέφαλους στα Ομόηχα (Π24). Υπάρχουν και στις άλλες εκδόσεις, στο λήμμα Ομόηχα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά δεν εννοούσα ομόηχα. Προφανώς υπάρχουν ομόηχα. 
Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχουν λέξεις με διαφορετική σημασία που γράφονται ακριβώς ίδια, αλλά διαφέρουν, ας πούμε, μόνο στο γένος: π.χ. "ο σωρός" και "η *σωρός", σε μια υποθετική περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Εκεί στα Ομόηχα θα βρεις και τα: ο όρος, το όρος | η κάπα, το κάπα. Δεν είναι πολλά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2012)

Υπάρχει _ο όρος _και _το όρος_, αλλά αυτά δεν συγχέονται σχεδόν ποτέ (αν και κάποιοι έχουν γράψει «των ορών της συμφωνίας», επειδή τον παρατονισμό αυτόν δεν τον επισημαίνουν οι ορθογράφοι λόγω του _ο ορός_). Δεν έτυχε (ακόμα!) να δω «οι όρη της συμφωνίας».


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2012)

Δεν έχω την καινούργια έκδοση του λεξικού, αλλά στην παλιά βλέπω μόνο τις εξής τρεις:

άρματα (στρατιωτικά οχήματα) -- άρματα (όπλα)
ήρα (του σταριού) -- Ήρα (θεά)
το όρος -- ο όρος

Το γράμμα "κάππα" το γράφει με δύο π, άρα δεν ταυτίζεται με "την κάπα".

Εκεί ήθελα να καταλήξω: ότι είναι απειροελάχιστος ο αριθμός των λέξεων που γράφονται ακριβώς ίδια και σημαίνουν διαφορετικά πράγματα. Για κάποιον λόγο, πολλοί δημοσιογράφοι έχουν προσθέσει σ' αυτές και τη λέξη "σωρός".


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4588-%CE%95%CF%80%CE%AD%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%86%CE%B5 vs. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...οι-επιμελητές)-να-δέχονται-το-λάθος-σαν-σωστό



Την πιο σωστή κουβέντα την είπε ο Philip. Usage note.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Το _κάππα_ το γράφει έτσι το ΛΝΕΓ. Μου αρέσει, αλλά η σχολική ορθογραφία θέλει _το κάπα_.

Διαφωνώ, πάντως, Άλεξ, με την προσέγγισή σου. Μια ανορθογραφία είναι η περίπτωση με τη *_σωρό_, και στα ομόηχα θα βρούμε πολλές τέτοιες. Ίδια λάθη γίνονται και στα υπόλοιπα ζευγάρια.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2012)

Ίσως δεν κατάλαβες την προσέγγισή μου. Αν δίδασκα αυτή τη στιγμή ελληνικά, είτε σε ελληνόπουλα είτε σε ξένους, θα χρησιμοποιούσα ακριβώς αυτή την προσέγγιση:
Δεν υπάρχουν στην ελληνική γλώσσα λέξεις που γράφονται *πανομοιότυπα *και σημαίνουν διαφορετικά πράγματα, εκτός από αυτές τις τρεις που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω. Υπάρχουν αρκετές ομόηχες, αλλά η ορθογραφία τους διαφέρει. 

​ 
Αν κάποιος βάλει στο μυαλό του αυτή την προειδοποίηση, μπορεί πιο εύκολα (ίσως) να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι την ώρα που γράφει "σωρός", πρέπει να σκεφτεί λίγο παραπάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2012)

Πώς είσαι τόσο βέβαιη πως υφίσταται μια τόσο ξεκάθαρη νοηματική διάκριση μεταξύ σορού και σωρού στον νου πολλών φυσικών ομιλητών; Δεν θα εκπλαγόμουν καθόλου αν ερχόταν κάποιος και μου 'λεγε λ.χ. πως στο δικό του μυαλό σορός και σωρός είναι το ίδιο πράμα με σημασιακή επέκταση: Όταν κάποιος σωριάζεται κάτω (_σωρός_), έχουμε ένα άψυχο κορμί (_σορός_). Παρόμοιες σημασιακές επεκτάσεις είναι συνηθέστατες στην ελληνική γλώσσα (οπότε δεν κάνουν εντύπωση στους ελληνόφωνους), αλλ' επίσης και πολλές φορές παρετυμολογήσεις έχουν την αφετηρία τους σε ανάλογες εννοιολογικές συγχύσεις και/ή ωσμώσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πώς είσαι τόσο βέβαιη πως υφίσταται μια τόσο ξεκάθαρη νοηματική διάκριση μεταξύ σορού και σωρού στον νου πολλών φυσικών ομιλητών;


Αν πρόσεξες, δεν ανέφερα κανέναν τυχαίο φυσικό ομιλητή που κάνει τέτοια λάθη. Αλίμονο αν αναφέραμε στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα τα λάθη που έκανε ο ταξιτζής που πήραμε, ή ο κάθε τυχαίος μπλογκογράφος. Ανέφερα αποκλειστικά και μόνο λάθη δημοσιογράφων. Και οι δημοσιογράφοι των μεγαλύτερων ελληνικών εφημερίδων, στο δικό μου μυαλό, πρέπει να είναι άριστοι χειριστές του γραπτού λόγου.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

Για τη σορό-σωρό: Η λέξη σορός είναι λέξη λόγϊα, άγνωστη στον πολύ κόσμο. Οπότε έλκεται φυσιολογικά από τον γνωστό σωρό. Τώρα, επειδή το νεκρό σώμα στις μέρες μας δεν διατηρεί μυστηριακές δυνάμεις έχει πάψει να θεωρείται ιερό, θεωρείται νεκρό βάρος, του σωρού. Έτσι κάπως, παντρεύοντας αυτά τα δύο ξεχωριστά στοιχεία, έχω φτιάξει στο μυαλό μου την εξήγηση του ωμέγα.

Edit: τώρα είδα του Ζαζ, που με καλύπτει.


----------



## VickyN (Mar 10, 2012)

Λύστε μου σας παρακαλώ μια απορία.
Πιστεύετε ότι στέκεται η φράση "του σιδηρούν παραπετάσματος";
Την έκουσα να τη λέει ο Χατζηστεφάνου στο podcast του (INFOWAR, Νο 17, Τζον Λε Καρέ).
Παραξενεύτηκα, είπα να την γκουγκλίσω και υπάρχει και στη βίκι στο λήμμα Γερμανία http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γερμανία
Ξέρουν κάτι που δεν ξέρω;


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

Εγώ μόνο το "του Πέτρου Φυσσούν" (αλλά και το "του τα φυσούν"....) μπορώ να σκεφτώ αυτή τη στιγμή για σωστή γενική+-ούν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο ότι υπάρχουν τόσο πολλές σελίδες με τη γενική «του *σιδηρούν». Τα πιο πολλά έχουν παρέα το «παραπέτασμα», αλλά μερικά πάνε και με το «Σταυρό». Ευτυχώς, δεν υπάρχουν γενικές «του *Σιδηρoύς Σταυρoύ».


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

Οφείλεται κατά τη γνώμη μου στό ότι ό,τι αποτελεί κλιτικό τύπο άγνωστο στο λαό εκλαμβάνεται μετά από ένα διάστημα ως άκλιτο. Παραδείγματα: το κυματοειδές - του κυματοειδές, ο Ναπολέων - του Ναπολέων, η Άρτεμις - της Άρτεμις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ίσως δεν κατάλαβες την προσέγγισή μου. Αν δίδασκα αυτή τη στιγμή ελληνικά, είτε σε ελληνόπουλα είτε σε ξένους, θα χρησιμοποιούσα ακριβώς αυτή την προσέγγιση:
> Δεν υπάρχουν στην ελληνική γλώσσα λέξεις που γράφονται *πανομοιότυπα *και σημαίνουν διαφορετικά πράγματα, εκτός από αυτές τις τρεις που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω. Υπάρχουν αρκετές ομόηχες, αλλά η ορθογραφία τους διαφέρει. ​



Μήπως θα πρέπει να γίνει μια διάκριση εδώ; Υπάρχουν λέξεις που γράφονται πανομοιότυπα και σημαίνουν διαφορετικά πράγματα, αλλά σχεδόν όλες είναι η ίδια λέξη με πολύ διαφορετικές σημασίες (π.χ. τουαλέτα, άτακτος, ανάγωγος, άπειρος, πόρος).

Επίσης υπάρχουν ομόρριζες λέξεις που οι γραμματικοί τύποι τους συμπέφτουν, όπως _λεμόνια-λεμονιά_ (και άλλα αντίστοιχα) ή που είναι ίδιες -και άκλιτες- όπως _πού_ και _πώς_.


----------



## StellaP (Mar 10, 2012)

Costas said:


> Οφείλεται κατά τη γνώμη μου στό ότι ό,τι αποτελεί κλιτικό τύπο άγνωστο στο λαό εκλαμβάνεται μετά από ένα διάστημα ως άκλιτο. Παραδείγματα: το κυματοειδές - του κυματοειδές, ο Ναπολέων - του Ναπολέων, η Άρτεμις - της Άρτεμις.



Και το πλαγκτόν - του πλαγκτόν.


----------



## Themis (Mar 11, 2012)

Το πλαγκτόν/ του πλαγκτόν είναι εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση. Δεν προέκυψε από την ευρεία γλωσσική κοινότητα αλλά από τον κύκλο των επιστημόνων. Επίσης, διέθετε γνωστότατο κλιτικό τύπο (το πλαγκτό/ του πλαγκτού) ο οποίος αγνοήθηκε από τους ειδικούς. Τα παραδείγματα του Κώστα αναφέρονται σε κλιτικούς τύπους που δεν υπάρχουν στη ζωντανή γλώσσα και διατηρούνται (όσο διατηρούνται) σαν λόγιοι τύποι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2012)

Στο Σκάι, εκπομπή μαγειρικής τώρα:
Βλέπουμε μανιτάρια porcini, ακούμε τη λέξη mushrooms, και ο υπότιτλος γράφει "πολτός χοιρινού".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Βλέπουμε μανιτάρια porcini, ακούμε τη λέξη mushrooms, και ο υπότιτλος γράφει "πολτός χοιρινού".


 :woot: 



Costas said:


> Οφείλεται κατά τη γνώμη μου στό ότι ό,τι αποτελεί κλιτικό τύπο άγνωστο στο λαό εκλαμβάνεται μετά από ένα διάστημα ως άκλιτο. Παραδείγματα: το κυματοειδές - του κυματοειδές, ο Ναπολέων - του Ναπολέων, η Άρτεμις - της Άρτεμις.


Εδώ στο Μαρούσι έχουμε μια πλατεία "Ηρώων". Στην πραγματικότητα όμως ήταν η πλατεία "Ηρώου", διότι υπάρχει εκεί ένα ηρώον (sic, με νι στο τέλος). Άκουγε ο κόσμος ηρώον, τον ξένιζε και δεν το έκλινε, ή/και το μπέρδευε στο κεφάλι του με τη γενική πληθυντικού του ήρωα και σκεφτόταν "αυτό θα είναι δεν μπορεί", κι αντί να λέει "στην πλατεία Ηρώου" έλεγε "στην πλατεία Ηρώων", ώσπου τελικά άλλαξε η πλατεία όνομα κανονικά και με το νόμο και ησυχάσαμε όλοι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2012)

Δες τώρα και πόσοι γράφουν «το Ηρώων»:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="το+...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2012)

Περιμένω σήμερα το πρωί να επιβιβαστώ στο αεροπλάνο, όταν με πετυχαίνει κατακέφαλα η ανακοίνωση από την υπάλληλο της Olympic Handling που στα αγγλικά το αντίστοιχο για το «των σειρών _(ενν. καθισμάτων)_ 4 ως 17» το είπε «rows four to ten-seven»! Ακόμη και το Google Translate αν του βάλεις το λάθος (δλδ με χωρισμένες τις λέξεις: _δέκα επτά_) θα σ' το μεταφράσει σωστά (_seventeen_)! Απορώ τι να κατάλαβαν οι ξενόφωνοι επιβάτες...


----------



## VickyN (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Βλέπουμε μανιτάρια porcini, ακούμε τη λέξη mushrooms, και ο υπότιτλος γράφει "πολτός χοιρινού".



Ίου! (ή αλλιώς ew!)

Η συγκεκριμένη εκπομπή θέλει γερά στομάχια.


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Στο Σκάι, εκπομπή μαγειρικής τώρα:
> Βλέπουμε μανιτάρια porcini, ακούμε τη λέξη mushrooms, και ο υπότιτλος γράφει "πολτός χοιρινού".



Βρε Αλεξάντρα, πότε θα σε δούμε σε εκπομπή να μαγειρεύεις, να τις σβήσεις όλες! :)


----------



## StellaP (Mar 13, 2012)

Costas said:


> Βρε Αλεξάντρα, πότε θα σε δούμε σε εκπομπή να μαγειρεύεις, να τις σβήσεις όλες! :)




Κι εγώ θέλω να το δω αυτό!


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2012)

Το porcini mushroom το άκουσε pork mush o υποτιτλιστής. 
Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο παρουσιαστής έτρωγε τις καταλήξεις


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2012)

Καθόλου. Μιλούσε οξφορδιανά αγγλικά, η Nigella. Και η λέξη mushrooms επαναλήφθηκε πολλές φορές. Ήταν ορατά εξάλλου, δεν νομίζω ότι τα μανιτάρια μοιάζουν με "χοιρινό πολτό" ή κανενός είδους πολτό. Και τέλος, αν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιούμε στο μαγείρεμα "χοιρινό πολτό", καλά θα κάνει να μη μεταφράζει μαγειρική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2012)

Αυτός ο χοιρινός πολτός έρχεται και σε μικρά βαζάκια, όπως ο βασιλικός;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2012)

Μάλλον σε σχήμα μανιταριών κυκλοφορεί.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2012)

I was a cookbook ghostwriter. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Επιτέλους, μου λύθηκε η απορία αλλά μου γεννήθηκαν άλλες. 
Η απορία: παλιότερα εν Λονδίνω υπήρχε ένα ελληνικό εστιατόριο που έφτιαχνε αριστουργήματα. Το μενού κυρίως τοπική κουζίνα, κυρίως από νησιά του Αιγαίου και από Βόρεια Ελλάδα. Ούτε μουσακάδες, ούτε μπακλαβάδες, ούτε χωριάτικες σαλάτες. Τα γλυκά του ήταν ένα θαύμα ζαχαροπλαστικής δημιουργίας με ελληνικές γεύσεις αλλά τελείως εξωτικά (ένα γαλακτομπούρεκο - τάρτα που είχα φάει το θυμάμαι ακόμα, όπως κι ένα τσιζκέικ με βάση απο σμυρνέικα κουλουράκια και γέμιση σαν της γαλατόπιτας). Κάποια εποχή έβγαλαν και βιβλίο μαγειρικής σε συνεργασία με έναν γνωστό food writer. Το βιβλίο είχε πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες και εδώ- εκεί μερικές συνταγές που δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με αυτά που έφτιαχνε το εστιατόριο και που ήταν απλώς μεταφράσεις του Τσελεμεντέ λέξη προς λέξη, δεν υπήρχε ούτε λίγη προσωπική χροιά, πώς το φτιάχνει ο μάγειράς μας, τι παραλλαγή κάνουμε κλπ. Μεγάλη απογοήτευση. Ίσως ο μάγειρας να μην το είχε δει καθόλου, τελικά. 

Α, ναι, αναρωτιέμαι επίσης τελικά τι είναι ο Τζέιμι Όλιβερ. Ότι δεν είναι μάγειρας το έχω καταλάβει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και δε μου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν γράφει γιατί και στον προφορικό λόγο υστερεί. Επιχειρηματίας της μαγειρικής; Τηλεπαρουσιαστής; Ηθοποιός; Γαζωτής του ψιλού γαζιού πάντως είναι.


----------



## VickyN (Mar 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Α, ναι, αναρωτιέμαι επίσης τελικά τι είναι ο Τζέιμι Όλιβερ. Ότι δεν είναι μάγειρας το έχω καταλάβει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και δε μου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν γράφει γιατί και στον προφορικό λόγο υστερεί. Επιχειρηματίας της μαγειρικής; Τηλεπαρουσιαστής; Ηθοποιός; Γαζωτής του ψιλού γαζιού πάντως είναι.



Μοιράζεται μαζί μας την καλή του αύρα και τον ενθουσιασμό του.
Δεν είναι του πεταματού, τη σήμερον ημέρα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2012)

Ούτε κι εγώ τον βρίσκω κακό, πάντως. Δεν είναι της κατηγορίας «παίρνουμε την τρούφα, που την έχει ξεθάψει γουρουνάκι γάλακτος μεγαλωμένο από 3 ξανθιές παρθένες, την πασπαλίζουμε με βιολογικό μύρτιλλο και την τοποθετούμε πάνω από αιμάσσουσα -γιατί μόνο έτσι τρώγεται- μπριζόλα στο κέντρο ενός αχανούς πιάτου αν θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε μάγειρες».

Άσε που σε γεμίζει σασπένς: θα κόψει τα κοτσάνια και τις ρίζες από το μαϊντανό; Θα το πλύνει το λαχανικό; Δεν θα το πλύνει;* 

______________
*Όπου «πλένει» σημαίνει «το βρέχει στη βρύση και λέει ότι το έπλυνε».


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Ίσως γιατί στην Ελλάδα είναι γνωστός από τις εκπομπές του κι όχι από τις διαφημίσεις, τα εστιατόρια, την αρθρογραφία (από άλλους προφανώς), τις απόψεις επί παντός επιστητού, τις χειραψίες με πολιτικούς αλα Μπόνο των U2 κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ίσως γιατί στην Ελλάδα έιναι γνωστός απο τις εκπομπες του κι όχι από τις διαφημίσεις, τα εστιατόρια, την αρθρογραφία (απο άλλους προφανως), τις απόψεις επι παντός επιστητού, τις χειραψείες με πολιτικούς αλα Μπόνο των U2 κλπ κλπ κλπ.



Τι περιμένεις από τύπο που έχει ονομάσει τα παιδιά του Petal Blossom Rainbow, Poppy Honey, Daisy Boo και Buddy Bear;


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Ότι είναι ροκ σταρ. Ή νομίζει ότι είναι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> «των σειρών _(ενν. καθισμάτων)_ 4 ως 17» το είπε «rows four to ten-seven»!... Απορώ τι να κατάλαβαν οι ξενόφωνοι επιβάτες...


Οι παλιοσειρές ίσως θυμήθηκαν το four-seven-eleven...


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 14, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Στο Σκάι, εκπομπή μαγειρικής τώρα:
> Βλέπουμε μανιτάρια porcini, ακούμε τη λέξη mushrooms, και ο υπότιτλος γράφει "πολτός χοιρινού".



Ξαναχτύπησε! Σήμερα, τα κουκουνάρια έγιναν "καρύδια πεύκων"!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2012)

Σήμερα άλλαξα κανάλι την ώρα που άρχιζε η εκπομπή. Δεν άντεχα να δω άλλα σαν τα χτεσινά. Αλλά μ' αυτό που είδες εσύ επιβεβαιώθηκε ότι αυτό το άτομο *δεν πρέπει να μεταφράζει μαγειρική!*


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Αυτό το άτομο μάλλον δεν έχει δει ποτέ του πεύκο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

Ή ίσως και να έχει δει _μόνο _πεύκο (κι όχι το κουκουνάρι που βάζουμε στο φαγητό), οπότε υπέθεσε πως αποκλείεται να βάζεις όλο αυτό το ξύλο στο φαΐ.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 14, 2012)

:lol: :lol:
Και θεώρησε φυσιολογικό το ότι τα πεύκα βγάζουν καρύδια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2012)

Ή είναι 7 χρονών ή τούβλο ή αλλοδαπός. Άλλη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Και θεώρησε φυσιολογικό το ότι τα πεύκα βγάζουν καρύδια;


Στη μαγειρική όλα είναι πιθανά: Εδώ τα γουρούνια φοράνε μενταγιόν που τρώγονται κι έχουν νεφρά ψαριού (και πανάκριβα, μάλιστα).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2012)

Ναι, στη μαγειρική είναι όλα πιθανά γι' αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν μαγειρική. Γι' αυτούς που ξέρουν, υπάρχει ορολογία και κανόνες και όποιος δεν τους ξέρει ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΖΕΙ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΙΚΗ! :drool::laugh::curse::blush::angry: Όπως δεν τολμάει να μεταφράσει Ιατρική!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 15, 2012)

Πήγα να πω "κανείς δεν πεθαίνει από κακή μετάφραση", αλλά αν κάνει κάνα βαρβάτο λάθος στη συνταγή, ποιος ξέρει... :woot:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 15, 2012)

Από κακή _τεχνική _μετάφραση, πάντως, μια χαρά μπορεί να πεθάνει.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2012)

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι ο υποτιτλισμός εκπομπών μαγειρικής στις οποίες δίνονται συνταγές για να τις εφαρμόσει το κοινό είναι μια κατηγορία υποτιτλισμού ανάλογη με τις ιατρικές ή τεχνικές μεταφράσεις. Τα λάθη στη μετάφραση δεν είναι απλώς αστεία, αλλά έχουν και επιπτώσεις για τον τηλεθεατή, άσχετα αν δεν κινδυνεύει άμεσα η ζωή του. Γι' αυτό θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη σοβαρότητα από τους συναδέλφους που ελαφρά τη καρδία, με τη δικαιολογία του βιοπορισμού, δέχονται να κάνουν μια τέτοια μετάφραση, και τη φέρνουν σε πέρας χωρίς να κάνουν καμιά έρευνα. Εν ολίγοις, ό,τι κατεβάσει η κούτρα τους. Εντάξει, δέχομαι τη δικαιολογία του βιοπορισμού, αλλά κάνε και μια έρευνα, βρε αδερφέ! "Καρύδια πεύκου" και "πολτό χοιρινού" πρέπει να σε αναγκάσουν να φας, για να βάλεις μυαλό.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Από κακή _τεχνική _μετάφραση, πάντως, μια χαρά μπορεί να πεθάνει.



Είναι πάμπολλα τα παραδείγματα - π.χ. η μετάφραση ενός αρτοπαρασκευαστή, που σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του όταν έβγαζε _ατμό_ δεν ήταν ανησυχητικό, αλλά στη γερμανική μετάφραση όταν έβγαζε _καπνό_ δεν ήταν ανησυχητικό, έλα όμως που ήταν ελαττωματικός κι έβγαζε τοξικό καπνό, και παραλίγο να στείλει κόσμο στον άλλο κόσμο...

Ο συγκεκριμένος υποτιτλιστής πάντως πρέπει να υποχρεωθεί να φάει φαγητά μαγειρεμένα σύμφωνα με τη μετάφρασή του, όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα. Να σου πω εγώ μετά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ο συγκεκριμένος υποτιτλιστής πάντως πρέπει να υποχρεωθεί να φάει φαγητά μαγειρεμένα σύμφωνα με τη μετάφρασή του, όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα. Να σου πω εγώ μετά.



Είναι ένα θεματάκι, όμως, το πού θα βρει καρύδια πεύκου.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 15, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Από κακή _τεχνική _μετάφραση, πάντως, μια χαρά μπορεί να πεθάνει.



Κι από κακή διερμηνεία επίσης 



Hellegennes said:


> Είναι ένα θεματάκι, όμως, το πού θα βρει καρύδια πεύκου.



:lol::lol:


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Κι από κακή διερμηνεία επίσης


Μην το γελάς καθόλου: Με διερμηνέα που δεν ήξερε αλβανικά δίκαζαν και καταδίκαζαν τους Αλβανούς μετανάστες επί δέκα χρόνια στη Θεσσαλονίκη.


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2012)

Και χρειάστηκε να περάσουν δέκα χρόνια για να γίνει θέμα; Υπεράσπιση δεν είχαν οι κατηγορούμενοι; Γιατί δεν έλεγαν τίποτα οι δικηγόροι τους;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2012)

Συνιστώ προσεκτική ανάγνωση του κειμένου στο σύνδεσμο - θα σου λύσει όλες τις απορίες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 15, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη σοβαρότητα από τους συναδέλφους


...που τα γράφουν όλα στα καρύδια τους.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 15, 2012)

Όχι μόνο από τους συναδέλφους... και εξηγώ: Για τη μετάφραση που κάνω, μου έχουν δώσει προμεταφρασμένα κάποια ερωτηματολόγια που πρέπει να δοθούν στους ασθενείς. Ένα από αυτά, το Drug Attitude Inventory 10 (DAI-10) ζητά από τους ασθενείς να σημειώσουν εάν κάποιες δηλώσεις ισχύουν ή δεν ισχύουν για αυτούς (στο αγγλικό _True_ ή _False_). Ο ψυχίατρος που έχει κάνει την "προσαρμογή" στην ελληνική γλώσσα γιατί προφανώς "ξέρει Αγγλικά" (και οι συνεργάτες του, γιατί είναι "και συν.") μεταφράζουν το true/false "σωστό" και "λάθος". Έλα όμως που στο τέλος το ερωτηματολόγιο πληροφορεί τον ασθενή ότι "There is no right or wrong answer", και ο καλός ψυχίατρος γράφει "Δεν υπάρχει σωστή ή λάθος απάντηση", ενώ λίγο πιο πάνω έχει γράψει "Διαβάστε κάθε δήλωση και αποφασίστε αν είναι σωστή ή λάθος"! Και υγιής να είσαι, το χαπάκι σου θα το χρειαστείς...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 16, 2012)

Ακόμη και κάποιος που "ξέρει αγγλικά", πρέπει να ξέρει τουλάχιστον ότι true είναι το "αληθινό" και false το "ψεύτικο", κι από εκεί να πάρει καμιά στροφή παραπάνω. Αλλά όπως λες κι εσύ, είναι περισσότερο θέμα λογικής παρά γλώσσας εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2012)

Ωστόσο, όσο καλά αγγλικά και να ξέρει κανείς, δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι μπορεί να γίνει και καλός μεταφραστής. Αν, δε, συνυπολογίσουμε και το ότι ο βαθμός στον οποίο κανείς γνωρίζει μια γλώσσα συνήθως διαφέρει από το βαθμό στον οποίο *νομίζει* ότι ξέρει την ίδια γλώσσα, είναι εύκολο να καταλάβει κανείς για ποιο λόγο στέλνει τους ασθενείς (π.χ.) αδιάβαστους


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, όσο καλά αγγλικά και να ξέρει κανείς, δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι μπορεί να γίνει και καλός μεταφραστής. Αν, δε, συνυπολογίσουμε και το ότι ο βαθμός στον οποίο κανείς γνωρίζει μια γλώσσα συνήθως διαφέρει από το βαθμό στον οποίο *νομίζει* ότι ξέρει την ίδια γλώσσα, είναι εύκολο να καταλάβει κανείς για ποιο λόγο στέλνει τους ασθενείς (π.χ.) αδιάβαστους



Αυτά είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Σαφέστατα κάποιος που απλώς ξέρει καλά αγγλικά δεν μπορεί αυτομάτως να γίνει μεταφραστής, γιατί η μετάφραση δεν απαιτεί απλώς την εξαιρετική γνώση των γλωσσών από -και στις- οποίες μεταφράζει, αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχαν και μεταφραστικές σπουδές.

Αλλά το δεύτερο πράγμα που λες είναι λάθος, κατά την γνώμη μου. Αν κάποιος δεν έχει συναίσθηση του πόσο καλά ξέρει μια γλώσσα, είναι απλώς βλάκας γιατί υπερεκτιμά τις γνώσεις του. Δεν είναι καθόλου δεδομένο ότι δεν ξέρει κανείς το βάθος στο οποίο κατέχει μια γλώσσα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2012)

Ίσως η ακριβέστερη διατύπωση θα ήταν «συχνά» αντί για «συνήθως». Πέραν αυτού ωστόσο, δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο να υπερεκτιμά κανείς τις δυνατότητές του ή τις γνώσεις του σε διάφορους τομείς του επιστητού - δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι κανείς βλάκας, βέβαια, όταν κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο. Απλώς, για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα της μετάφρασης, σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση είναι καλό να μην επιχειρεί να μεταφράσει κείμενα η χρήση των οποίων ενδέχεται να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στους αποδέκτες τους.


----------



## sarant (Mar 16, 2012)

Πάντως, είναι και στατιστικά αποδεδειγμένο ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι υπερεκτιμούν συστηματικά τις δυνατότητές τους ή τις γνώσεις τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2012)

Στο σκάκι, αυτό το λέμε: _Είμαι μια κλάση ανώτερος από τους ισοδύναμους μ' εμένα..._ :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, είναι και στατιστικά αποδεδειγμένο ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι υπερεκτιμούν συστηματικά τις δυνατότητές τους ή τις γνώσεις τους.



Δεν τίθεται αμφιβολία ως προς αυτό. Αλλά επειδή είναι λογικό να συμβαίνει σε κάποιον μικρό βαθμό, δεν το θεωρούμε υπολογίσιμο. Αποδεχόμαστε ότι όλοι κάνουμε λάθη και τελείωσε. Για να το θέσεις σαν πρόβλημα, θα πρέπει να είναι σοβαρή υπερεκτίμηση.

Επίσης μερικές φορές κάνουμε λάθος εκτίμηση του μεγέθους μιας δουλειάς. Αυτό είναι είναι είδος υπερεκτίμησης των δυνατοτήτων μας αλλά όχι τόσο των γνώσεών μας.


----------



## StellaP (Mar 16, 2012)

Το ξέρετε ότι στη Φερράρι Εnzo οι υαλοκαθαριστήρες χειρίζονται εύκολα από τον οδηγό; 
Ναι, σύμφωνα με το Galileo στον Ant1.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 16, 2012)

Όπως επίσης και οι ξηροί καρποί των ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος, που "*Επεξεργάζονται *και συσκευάζονται στην Ελλάδα" (με κεφαλαία σε όλες τις συσκευασίες...)


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Εμένα γιατί δε μου φάινεται περίεργο το "επεξεργάζονται"; Μήπως γιατί το έχω δει πολλές φορές;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 17, 2012)

Εμένα πάντα μ' ενοχλεί, όπως και το "Οι μετοχές διαπραγματεύονται..." που είχα ακούσει σε δελτίο ειδήσεων - αλλά όταν το βλέπεις γραμμένο είναι ακόμα χειρότερο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Αναγνώστης της Καθημερινής διαμαρτύρεται με επιστολή του για τη σημασία που έχει πάρει η λέξη *μπαράζ* στα ελληνικά:

Εκτός όμως της δημιουργίας αδοκίμων λέξεων, στη γλώσσα μας έχουν ενταχθεί «εξελληνισθείσαι» ξένες λέξεις που κάποιες από αυτές δεν έχουν την ίδιαν σημασίαν που έχουν στις γλώσσες από τις οποίες τις έχουμε δανεισθεί. Μια από αυτές, για παράδειγμα, είναι η γαλλική λέξη barrage [με ένα -r- στο δημοσίευμα] μεταφερθείσα ως «μπαράζ» χρησιμοποιουμένη ευρύτατα από τα MME, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της εφημερίδος σας, με την έννοιαν του καταιγισμού, της πολλαπλής συγχρόνως συμβαινούσης δράσεως ή πράξεως (μπαράζ συλλήψεων, μπαράζ ληστειών, μπαράζ επιθέσεων, μπαράζ προτάσεων κ.λπ.). Στη μητρική γλώσσα η λέξη barrage έχει εντελώς αντίθετη σημασία. Σημαίνει φράγμα.

O πρώτος χρησιμοποιήσας την λέξιν, τον οποίον ακολούθησαν όλοι, δεν επρόσεξε και παρασύρθηκε από την φράσιν «μπαράζ πυροβολικού» εκλαβών ότι η λέξις μπαράζ είχε την έννοιαν του καταιγιστικού πυρός του πυροβολικού, ενώ το πυρ αυτό (Tir D’ Artillerie γαλλιστί) δημιουργεί το φράγμα (barrage) έννοια στατική, για την προετοιμασίαν επιθέσεως ή για τη δημιουργίαν αμυντικού τείχους, αποτελώντας τη γενεσιουργόν κινητικήν αιτίαν του. Aρα η λέξις «μπαράζ» όχι μόνο είναι αδόκιμος για την έννοια που της αποδίδεται αλλά είναι και αντίθετη προς αυτό που θέλει να εκφράσει. Για την έννοιαν που χρησιμοποιείται κακώς η λέξις μπαράζ υπάρχουν πολλές ελληνικές λέξεις όπως καταιγισμός, βροχή, πλήθος και άλλες.

Μια άλλη «παρεξηγημένη» ξένη λέξις είναι η ρουμανική λέξις «τραγιάσκα» που σε εμάς σημαίνει το γνωστό κάλυμμα του κεφαλιού ενώ στα ρουμάνικα σημαίνει «ζήτω».
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_15/03/2012_475845

Και τι θέλει τώρα; Να βρούμε άλλη λέξη για την τραγιάσκα ή να φωνάζουμε «τραγιάσκα» αντί για «ζήτω»;

Αλλά ας δούμε τι λέει το ΛΝΕΓ για το _μπαράζ_:

*μπαράζ (το)* {άκλ.} 1. καταιγισμός (από κάτι), συνεχόμενα, αλλεπάλληλα κρούσματα με χαρακτηριστικό την ένταση κατά την εκδήλωση τους: _μπαράζ διαμαρτυριών / δηλώσεων / φορολογικών μέτρων | «μπαράζ επιθέσεων κατά σερβικών στόχων»_ (εφημ.) · 2. ΑΘΛ. *(αγώνας) μπαράζ* η αναμέτρηση μεταξύ ομάδων που ισοβαθμούν (συνήθ. σε ουδέτερο γήπεδο), κατά την οποία θα κριθεί ο τελικός νικητής. [ΕΤΥΜ < γαλλ. barrage «φράγμα» < p. barrer «φράζω» < barre «περίφραξη, σύρτης», βλ. κ. μπάρα].

Αυτό που δεν λέει το λεξικό είναι ότι η μετατόπιση της σημασίας υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά, απ' όπου μεταφράζουμε πια πολύ πιο συχνά απ' ό,τι μεταφράζουμε από τα γαλλικά. Έτσι βλέπουμε στο ODE:

*barrage*
Pronunciation: /ˈbarɑːʒ/
noun
1a concentrated artillery bombardment over a wide area: _his forces launched an artillery barrage on the city_
- an overwhelming number of questions, criticisms, or complaints delivered simultaneously or in rapid succession: _a barrage of questions_
2 an artificial barrier across a river or estuary to prevent flooding, aid irrigation or navigation, or to generate electricity by tidal power: _they are considering a tidal barrage built across the Severn estuary_
verb
[with object]
bombard (someone) with questions, criticisms, or complaints: his doctor was barraged with unsolicited advice
[Origin: mid 19th century (in barrage (sense 2 of the noun)): from French, from barrer 'to bar', of unknown origin]

Από άλλα λεξικά:
a barrage of abuse (Macmillan)
a barrage of questions/criticisms/complaints
the media's barrage of attacks on the president's wife (Oxford Advanced)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2012)

Περί τραγιάσκας στην καθ' ημάς Λεξιλογία, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Μπαράζ απολιθώσεων. Βροχή* οι λίθοι, οι πλίνθοι και οι κέραμοι, παλίμψηστα και πολυκαιρισμένα. Βαράτε, βιολισταί, τον πρώτον χρησιμοποιήσαντα την λέξιν και τας μυριάδας των έκτοτε παρασυρθέντων. Ο αναμάρτητος διαμαρτυρόμενος πρώτος βλήματα βαλέτω. Ατάκτως μεν ερριμμένα ειρημένα ουδέν χρήσιμα εστιν.  

Εγώ κάνει να φωνάζω ρεπούμπλικα, που είναι και λίγο πιο χάι από την τραγιάσκα, βρε αδερφέ; :inno: 

*Βροχή, όχι καταιγίδα· αυτή την κρατώ για τις αίγες.


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2012)

Δεν με πείθει ο κ. πρέσβης που γράφει στην Καθημερινή.

Για το μπαράζ είχα γράψει κιεγώ παλιά:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/11/16/barrage/


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Α, συνονόματε, δεν το πρόσεξα ότι το δάχτυλο μάς κάνει την τιμή να το κουνάει πρέσβης. :)
Τότε μήπως να φωνάζω «κλακ» (φτου κακά! κλακαδόρος θα γενώ; ημίψηλον, παρακαλώ) ή προτιμότερον θα ήτο το «ψηλά καπέλα»; Αν και πού να βρεις λόγο πια να φωνάξεις και ζήτω; Μόνο ζήτω που καήκαμε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Γράφει σήμερα στη στήλη του στην Καθημερινή ο Στ. Κασιμάτης:

*Το αρχικό λάθος*

«Έλληνες! Προσκεκλημένος από την εμπιστοσύνην των ενδόξων και μεγαλοψύχων μεσιτών διά της κραταιάς βοηθείας των οποίων αποπερατώσατε ενδόξως τον της καταστροφής πόλεμον τον υπέρ το δέον παρεκταθέντα, προσκεκλημένος προσέτι και από την ιδίαν σας ελευθέραν εκλογήν, αναβαίνω εις τον θρόνον της Ελλάδος, διά να εκπληρώσω όσας υποχρεώσεις ανέλαβα δεχθείς το προσφερθέν μοι Βασιλικόν στέμμα, τόσον προς εσάς, όσον και προς τας μεσιτευούσας Μεγάλας Δυνάμεις». 

Έτσι ξεκινάει το πρώτο διάγγελμα του Όθωνος προς τους Έλληνες, όπως το διαβάζω στο πρώτο φύλο [sic] της Εφημερίδος της Κυβερνήσεως, εκδοθέν εν Ναυπλίω, στις 16 Φεβρουαρίου 1833 — ή μήπως στις 28 Φεβρουαρίου 1833; Ποια από τις δύο ημερομηνίες είναι η σωστή δεν μπορώ να πω. Το γεγονός είναι ότι και οι δύο είναι τυπωμένες στο ίδιο φύλλο: η πρώτη επάνω από τη στήλη με το κείμενο στην ελληνική, η δεύτερη επάνω από τη στήλη με το κείμενο στη γερμανική. Άραγε το σύγχρονο ελληνικό κράτος ξεκίνησε με ένα λάθος; Ίσως επειδή το ξαναδιάβασα προσφάτως, ο νους μου πηγαίνει στο πρώτο από τα Τέσσερα Κουαρτέτα του Έλιοτ, στους πρώτους δύο στίχους: «Time present and time past / Are both perhaps present in time future». Παρόν και παρελθόν, λοιπόν, περιέχονται στο μέλλον. Αν αυτό ισχύει και για το ελληνικό κράτος, ουαί και αλίμονο! 

Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από εδώ ή εδώ το πρώτο ΦΕΚ της 16-2/28-2-1833.

Σας λέει τίποτα η διαφορά των 12 ημερών; Το γεγονός ότι η Ελλάδα υιοθέτησε το νέο ημερολόγιο, το Γρηγοριανό, μόλις το 1923, ενώ οι προτεσταντικές χώρες Καθολικοί από τον 16ο αιώνα;

(Επιβεβαίωση στο «Εξεδόθη» της 3ης σελίδας του ΦΕΚ.)

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γρηγοριανό_ημερολόγιο


----------



## sarant (Mar 21, 2012)

Καλά, άσχετος είναι ο Κασιμάτης; Δεν ξέρει ότι το 1833 η Ελλάδα είχε παλιό ημερολόγιο; Και αφού το κείμενο τυπώνεται και στις δύο γλώσσες, ελληνικά και γερμανικά, αριστερά έχει την ελληνική ημερομηνία και δεξιά την ημερομηνία που ίσχυε στη Βαβαρία. Άκου "λάθος"! Η διαφορά ήταν 12 μέρες το 1833, το 1923 που αλλάξαμε ημερολόγιο είχε αυξηθεί σε 13 μέρες.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 21, 2012)

Για τον Κασιμάτη δεν προσθέτω άλλους χαρακτηρισμούς (με αρκετά τον "στόλισα" προ ημερών για τη σικελική εκστρατεία του).

Όμως, αυτός ο συνδυασμός Βαυαρίας και προτεσταντισμού εμένα με σκοτώνει ( :) ), όπως άλλωστε και η φράση "οι προτεσταντικές χώρες από τον 16ο αιώνα". Έ, να θυμίσω ότι το επίθετο "Γρηγοριανό" παραπέμπει σε πάπα και ότι, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, οι προτεσταντικές χώρες ήταν από τις τελευταίες (εξαιρουμένων των ορθοδόξων) που υιοθέτησαν το νέο ημερολόγιο, περίπου με 2 αιώνες καθυστέρηση (βλ. π.χ. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passage_au_calendrier_grégorien);
Ή να υποθέσω ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια ακόμη έκφραση του στερεότυπου προτεσταντικές χώρες = προοδευτικό πνεύμα;

Σόρρυ για το άγριο ύφος. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2012)

11 η ώρα πίνω τον καφέ μου ακόμα!


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Η δυτικοτραφείσα Άσμα αλ Άσαντ, που γεννήθηκε και σπούδασε στη Βρετανία πριν δουλέψει στη Deutsche Bank και στη JPMorgan, έχει γίνει η νέα «φιγούρα μίσους» για αρκετούς Σύρους.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231187637

Τα επίθετα σε *-τραφής* (_γαλλοτραφής, μουσοτραφής, ευτραφής_) κάνουν στα τρία γένη: _ο ευτραφής, η ευτραφής, το ευτραφές_. Δεν είναι μετοχή σε -_είς_ να δίνει θηλυκό σε -_είσα_. Επομένως: «η δυτικοτραφής Άσμα αλ ¨Ασαντ».

Και τι θα κάνουμε με το *hate figure*; Αντικείμενο μίσους; Στόχος μίσους; Αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2012)

Μπορεί μια γυναίκα να καταστεί (έστω, αποδιοπομπαίος) τράγος χωρίς εγχείρηση αλλαγής φύλου; Να 'ταν (αποδιοπομπαίο, πάντα!) γκεσέμι, τουλάχιστον...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 22, 2012)

η αποδιοπομπαία γκιόσα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Στη σημερινή Καθημερινή ο Στ. Κασιμάτης διορθώνει το σχόλιο του #4043.

*Errare graecorum est*
Στο φύλλο της Τετάρτης διέπραξα ένα φρικτό λάθος, από εκείνα που όταν τα ανακαλύπτω σε άλλους η στήλη «κάνει πάρτι». Συγκεκριμένα, πρόσεξα την διαφορά των δώδεκα ημερών μεταξύ των δύο ημερομηνιών που αναγράφονται στο πρώτο φύλλο της Εφημερίδος της Κυβερνήσεως του σύγχρονου ελληνικού κράτους και, ανοήτως, δεν σκέφθηκα ότι οφειλόταν απλούστατα στο ότι η Ελλάδα του 1833 δεν είχε ακόμη υιοθετήσει το Γρηγοριανό Ημερολόγιο. Επρόκειτο να περάσουν άλλα ενενήντα χρόνια από το 1833 έως ότου η Ελλάδα καλύψει τη διαφορά των δώδεκα ημερών ακολουθώντας πλέον το ημερολόγιο, που ορισμένες χώρες της ευρωπαϊκής Δύσης είχαν υιοθετήσει ήδη από τον 17ο αιώνα.
Ευχαριστώ ιδιαιτέρως τους πολλούς επιστολογράφους που ευγενώς μού το επεσήμαναν και ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους αναγνώστες της εφημερίδας. Όσο για το σχόλιό μου περί νεοελληνικής τσαπατσουλιάς, το οποίο παρήγαγε η εκ μέρους μου εσφαλμένη ερμηνεία μιας κατά τα λοιπά ορθής παρατήρησης, βεβαίως εξακολουθεί να ισχύει, αλλά στρέφεται πλέον κατά του εαυτού μου! Όχι όμως ότι με πειράζει αυτό: το εκλαμβάνω, αντιθέτως, ως επιβεβαίωση της εθνικής μου ταυτότητας, για την οποία ουδέποτε έκρυψα την υπερηφάνειά μου. Με λίγα λόγια, το σφάλλειν ελληνικόν...


Όπως θα έλεγε και ο Οράτιος, «bonus dormitat Stephanus Homerus».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2012)

Το πιο ενδιαφέρον συμπέρασμα από την εξομολόγηση του Κασιμάτη είναι ότι, αφού «δεν *σκέφτηκε* πού οφειλόταν η ημερολογιακή διαφορά», είναι πιθανό να μην έχει διαβάσει κείμενα (όπως επίσημα έγγραφα ή διεθνή επιστολογραφία) της εποχής μέχρι την αλλαγή της ημερομηνίας, όπου σαφώς υπήρχαν αναφορές της μορφής _Παρίσιοι, τη 11η/24η ενεστώτος μηνός_ κλπ. (προσοχή, αυτά είναι δοτικές, μην ψάχνετε για τελικά ν όπως η Γκ. Βούρβουλη στη σημερινή της πρωταγωνιστική έκκληση προς τον υπουργόν κύριον Γεώργιον Μπαμπινιώτην).


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

Από άκρου σε άκρον; (_ibid_)

Πώς τα απεχθάνομαι αυτά τα υβρίδια.
Ή:
από άκρου εις άκρον
ή:
απ' άκρο σ' άκρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2012)

Το βάζω εδώ, για να έρθει ο Ζαζ να με παραπέμψει στο σωστό νήμα, γιατί είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχει συζήτηση αλλού. 

Διάβασα εδώ:

Είναι μέρες τώρα που προσπαθώ να συγκρατήσω τον εαυτό μου από το να μη γράψω το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο.​ 
Γενικά, στους υποτίτλους που επιμελούμαι πάει σύννεφο αυτό το "το να" ως απόδοση του αγγλικού γερούνδιου, δηλαδή του ρήματος σε -ing. 

Π.χ. I stopped him from killing = Τον εμπόδισα από το να σκοτώσει -- αντί "τον εμπόδισα να σκοτώσει". 

Το πράγμα έχει παρατραβήξει, επειδή βλέπουμε πλέον ότι το κάνουν και άνθρωποι που γράφουν κατευθείαν στα ελληνικά και δεν μεταφράζουν.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

Βρε παιδιά, τι καταλαβαίνετε εσείς από τον ακόλουθο τίτλο της Καθημερινής (http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_26/03/2012_434736);
.




.
Εφόσον λέει: «*Ελληνίδα η νικήτρια του ευρωπαϊκού διαγωνισμού “Νέοι Μεταφραστές” στα λατινικά*», σημαίνει ότι:
Ο ευρωπαϊκός διαγωνισμός είχε μία και μόνο νικήτρια.
Η εν λόγω νικήτρια είναι Ελληνίδα.
Οι μεταφραστές εργάστηκαν στα λατινικά.
.
Κοιτάξτε όμως τώρα τι πραγματικά συνέβη:
Ο ευρωπαϊκός διαγωνισμός είχε έναν νικητή από κάθε χώρα — οπότε, νομοτελειακά, θα συμπεριελάμβανε _αναγκαστικά _και ένα άτομο από την Ελλάδα.
Κατόπιν αυτού οι νικητές είναι όχι ένας/μία, αλλά 27 — ένας/μία από καθεμιά χώρα τής ΕΕ.
Οι μεταφραστές ΔΕΝ εργάστηκαν στα λατινικά. Συγκεκριμένα η Ελληνίδα νικήτρια, Αριάδνη Τσιάκα, εργάστηκε από τα αγγλικά προς τα ελληνικά. Τα λατινικά πώς μας προέκυψαν; Μα, επειδή η ονομασία του διαγωνισμού είναι «Juvenes Translatores», παναπεί «Νεαροί Μεταφραστές» στα λατινικά. Ε, αυτά τα «λατινικά» πέρασαν από το σώμα του κειμένου —κακώς— και στον τίτλο.
.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες: http://ec.europa.eu/ellada/press-center/news/archives/news_20120326-1_el.htm. Α, και να μην το ξεχάσω: Συγχαρητήρια στην Αριάδνη Τσιάκα για την επιτυχία της! Ας ελπίσουμε ότι περισσότεροι μεταφραστές σαν και την Αριάδνη θα πάνε να εργαστούν στην Καθημερινή, μπας και γλιτώσουμε από κάποιες καθημερινές γκάφες...
.
.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι μέρες τώρα που προσπαθώ να συγκρατήσω τον εαυτό μου από το να μη γράψω το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο.​


Εδώ πάντως τα μαργαριτάρια φτιάχνουν κολιέ, λες και τους φοβίζει το απλό «να συγκρατηθώ και να μη γράψω».


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2012)

Μπορεί να τους φοβίζει το "και".


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2012)

Αχ, ρε Πέγκυ, τι το 'θελες αυτό το "αντιπαθής λαός", και τον μπέρδεψες τον καημένο τον δημοσιογράφο; Ενώ αν είχες πει "αντιπαθητικός"...


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2012)

Η κοπέλα είχε πει "αντιπαθείς ως λαός" αλλά δεν χώρεσε στη λεζάντα το "ως". Μα, όλο στο κακό να πηγαίνει το μυαλό σου;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2012)

Sarant, αληθεύει πως κάθε φορά που γράφεις _εσύ _το ομοιωματικό μόριο «ως», κάπου πεθαίνει ένα μικρό ηλεγατάκι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 1, 2012)

Δεν είναι λάθος, αλλά το βρήκα αστείο. Στο βιβλίο ιστορίας της Ε' δημοτικού, αναφέρεται σε κάποιο κεφάλαιο η λέξη "παρακμή". Ο συγγραφέας θεώρησε καλό να γράψει υποσημείωση με την σημασία της λέξης. Και γράφει: "παρακμή: η κατάπτωση". Στην ίδια παράγραφο αναφερόταν και στον νόμο του Αλληλέγγυου, αλλά αυτήν την λέξη την θεώρησε πολύ εύκολη για 10χρονα και δεν ασχολήθηκε μαζί της.


----------



## sarant (Apr 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Sarant, αληθεύει πως κάθε φορά που γράφεις _εσύ _το ομοιωματικό μόριο «ως», κάπου πεθαίνει ένα μικρό ηλεγατάκι;



Όχι κι έτσι, αλλιώς δεν θα είχε μείνει ηλεγατάκι για ηλεγατάκι :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 2, 2012)

Εμείς τρώμε και πίνουμε για τα τετράχρονά μας, αλλά οι πολιτικοί ούτε στιγμή δεν σταματούν να παράγουν. Μαργαριτάρια, βέβαια, εκτός κι αν το χρεώσουμε όχι στον Ραγκούση παρά στο in.gr:

Ο κ. Ραγκούσης κατηγορεί τον κ. Βορίδη και τη ΝΔ ότι υποθάλπουν το άνοιγμα των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων και ότι εκθέτουν για μια ακόμη φορά το πολιτικό σύστημα στη συνείδηση της ελληνικής κοινωνίας.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231189485


----------



## Costas (Apr 2, 2012)

Με πρόλαβες!
Ίσως μάλλον στο in.gr, αφού από κάτω παρατίθεται σε εισαγωγικά η δήλωση του Ραγκούση, που δεν περιέχει τέτοια διατύπωση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2012)

Από τον Κώστα Γιαννακίδη στο protagon.gr:

Και όμως, ο ελληνικός Τύπος υποδέχθηκε με ενθουσιασμό και συγκίνηση το forgreece.eu. Μα, σας παρακαλώ, δείτε το. Είναι ένα site αργό, με άθλια γραφικά και ακόμα πιο άθλια γλώσσα αφού για την περιγραφή της πρωτοβουλίας στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά χρησιμοποιήθηκε σύστημα αυτόματης μετάφρασης.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 4, 2012)

Στο Μακεδονία TV υπάρχει η σειρά MayDay που αναλύει αεροπορικά δυστυχήματα.
Την διαφημίζουν λέγοντας :"....με αναλύσεις ειδικών και αυτόπτες μαρτυρίες".

(Ακούγοντάς την μάλιστα σου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δεν λέει αυτόπτες αλλά αυτόπτης).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2012)

Χαχαχα, ακριβώς αυτή τη συζήτηση είχα με τον καλό μου, Stella, όταν το άκουσα! Ζαλισμένη όπως ήμουν από τη δουλειά, νόμισα ότι δεν άκουσα καλά και ζήτησα επιβεβαίωση. Και μετά σπάγαμε το κεφάλι μας να βρούμε αν υπάρχει επίθετο για τη μαρτυρία όπως για τον μάρτυρα. Πάντως, εκτός κι αν πέφτω πολύ έξω, αυτόπτις μαρτυρία δεν μαρτυρείται στα χρονικά!

Η πρώην υπουργός παιδείαςκαιδιαβίου, η προκάτοχος του πολυχρονεμένου πατισάχ της ελληνικής γλώσσας, το πέταξε χτες το μαργαριταράκι της, για τη λέξη που θα κλίνεται σε όλες τις πτώσεις και όλους τους χρόνους. Ουσιαστικό ήταν -δεν συγκράτησα ποιο, ίσως το βρει κανένα από τα λαγωνικά που συχνάζουν _και_ εδώ μέσα ;)- αλλά δικαιολογείται: ήταν ταραγμένη γιατί την είχε απειλήσει ο κύριος Καμ(μ)ένος λίγο νωρίτερα (με σκαιό τρόπο, είναι αλήθεια).


----------



## StellaP (Apr 5, 2012)

Το ίδιο έπαθα κι εγώ όταν το άκουσα την πρώτη φορά. Νόμισα ότι δεν άκουσα καλά. Και χθες, παρακολουθούσα επίτηδες το κανάλι γιατί κάθε φορά που άλλαζε πρόγραμμα έβαζε τη διαφήμιση. Το ξανάκουσα τουλάχιστον 5 φορές. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το κείμενο έλεγε "με αυτόπτες μάρτυρες" και αυτός που το διάβασε έκανε το λάθος. Και ΚΑΝΕΙΣ από το κανάλι δεν το έχει προσέξει ακόμη για να το διορθώσει.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το κείμενο έλεγε "με αυτόπτες μάρτυρες" και αυτός που το διάβασε έκανε το λάθος.


 Εγώ το βλέπω μάλλον απίθανο αυτό. Όταν γίνονται ηχογραφήσεις, η ανάγνωση επαναλαμβάνεται αρκετές φορές μέχρι να πετύχουν τον σωστό τονισμό και τα υπόλοιπα. Και ο σκηνοθέτης κρατάει στα χέρια του το ίδιο κείμενο και διορθώνει αυτόν που διαβάζει, αν το διαβάσει λάθος. Εγώ βάζω στοίχημα ότι διάβασε ακριβώς αυτό που ήταν γραμμένο στο χαρτί του.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Και μετά σπάγαμε το κεφάλι μας να βρούμε αν υπάρχει επίθετο για τη μαρτυρία όπως για τον μάρτυρα. Πάντως, εκτός κι αν πέφτω πολύ έξω, αυτόπτις μαρτυρία δεν μαρτυρείται στα χρονικά!



Η _αυτοψία_ (το να βλέπει κανείς κάτι με τα ίδια του τα μάτια) δεν βοηθάει καθόλου εδώ. Χρησιμοποιείται (ελάχιστα) η _αυτοπτική μαρτυρία_ (και _η αυτήκοος / αυτήκοη μαρτυρία_).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2012)

Από εκπομπή με μοντέλα στο Σκάι: 
Βλέπουμε την κομμώτρια και από κάτω υπάρχει ο τίτλος: ΚΟΜΜΩΤΡΙΑ. Βλέπουμε τον υπεύθυνο του μακιγιάζ (άντρα) και από κάτω διαβάζουμε... ΜΑΚΙΓΙΕΖ. Ήταν βέβαια γκέι ο άνθρωπος, αλλά ο υποτιτλιστής τον ξεφώνισε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2012)

:lol: στον κύβο!

Νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι μια από τις σπάνιες φορές όπου δεν φόρεσε μουστάκια η γυναίκα αλλά φουρό ο άντρας.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 5, 2012)

Πάλι από το Μακεδονία ΤιΒι.
Τα Κορίτσια για Σπίτι (πρωινή εκπομπή) προσφέρουν δωρεάν εισιτήρια για την όπερα Μανόν του Μασενέτ (Massenet).
Τι τα θέλουν τα δύσκολα και δεν ασχολούνται μόνο με μανικιούρ και μακιγιάζ;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 5, 2012)

Τα φουρό στον άντρα δεν είναι σπάνια σ' αυτά τα επαγγέλματα. Κι εντάξει, μακιγιέρ υπάρχουν πολλοί, αλλά παλιότερα στο θέατρο νομίζω πως χρησιμοποιούσαν καμιά φορά καταχρηστικά το θηλυκό αμπιγιέζ ως unisex όρο. Σίγουρα πάντως δεν υπάρχει αρσενικό αντίστοιχο του σκριπτ γκερλ (στα αγγλικά, αντιθέτως, έχουν φτιάξει το πολιτικά ορθό script supervisor ή continuity supervisor), κάτι που είναι παραδοσιακή πηγή δουλέματος σε ολιγομελή κινηματογραφικά συνεργεία, όπου συχνά τον ρόλο αυτό παίζει κάποιος δεύτερος βοηθός σκηνοθέτη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Πάλι από το Μακεδονία ΤιΒι.
> Τα Κορίτσια για Σπίτι (πρωινή εκπομπή) προσφέρουν δωρεάν εισιτήρια για την όπερα Μανόν του Μασενέτ (Massenet).
> Τι τα θέλουν τα δύσκολα και δεν ασχολούνται μόνο με μανικιούρ και μακιγιάζ;



Ε, τι θέλεις; Με μανόν ασχολήθηκαν.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ε, τι θέλεις; Με μανόν ασχολήθηκαν.



Χαχαχαχα!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2012)

pidyo said:


> ... αλλά παλιότερα στο θέατρο νομίζω πως χρησιμοποιούσαν καμιά φορά καταχρηστικά το θηλυκό αμπιγιέζ ως unisex όρο.


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπήρξε ποτέ ως γιούνισεξ το "αμπιγιέζ". Εδώ υπάρχει έργο "Ο Αμπιγιέρ", πασίγνωστο στο θέατρο και στον κινηματογράφο εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα σας αρέσει το άρθρο του Νίκου Γεωργιάδη (και το ότι άρεσε σε μένα δεν αποτελεί εγγύηση) αλλά το λάθος είναι όλα τα λεφτά:

Κάπως έτσι εξυφαίνεται η «Μεγάλη Συνωμοσία» στην οποία και οι δύο κοινοβουλευτικοί άνδρες αναφέρονται καθημερινά, εξαίροντας τις θεωρίες του Πατέρος Παΐσιου και αλληθωρίζοντας προς τον Ηγούμενο Εφραίμ, σύγχρονο εκπρόσωπο πασών των Ρωσιών και του Βλαδίμηρου Πούτιν προσωπικώς.
Η παράνοια είναι εδώ, Athens Voice (4/4/2012)


----------



## Zbeebz (Apr 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν θα σας αρέσει το άρθρο του Νίκου Γεωργιάδη (και το ότι άρεσε σε μένα δεν αποτελεί εγγύηση) αλλά το λάθος είναι όλα τα λεφτά:
> 
> Κάπως έτσι εξυφαίνεται η «Μεγάλη Συνωμοσία» στην οποία και οι δύο κοινοβουλευτικοί άνδρες αναφέρονται καθημερινά, εξαίροντας τις θεωρίες του Πατέρος Παΐσιου και αλληθωρίζοντας προς τον Ηγούμενο Εφραίμ, σύγχρονο εκπρόσωπο πασών των Ρωσιών και του Βλαδίμηρου Πούτιν προσωπικώς.
> Η παράνοια είναι εδώ, Athens Voice (4/4/2012)



Ο πατέρας, του πατέρου δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει;;; (Αδιάφορο σφύριγμα)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Ο πατέρας, του πατέρου δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει;;; (Αδιάφορο σφύριγμα)


Κατά το: ο ενήλικας, του ενήλικου, να υποθέσω ε;


----------



## Zbeebz (Apr 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κατά το: ο ενήλικας, του ενήλικου, να υποθέσω ε;



Ναι, ναι! Και στην καθαρεύουσα
ονομαστική: ω πάτερ 
γενική, αιτιατική, δοτική, δυικός, τριικός: πάτερ (χωρίς το ω)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 6, 2012)

Ο τριικός τι είναι; Νέος αριθμός αποκλειστικά για σεξουαλική χρήση;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2012)

> Ο Στέλιος Κούλογλου θυμίζει... Μάικλ Μουρ και κατασκευάζει ένα *άρτιο εν μέρει *και καλογυρισμένο ντοκιμαντέρ για τη σύγχρονη οικονομική κρίση που πλήττει την Ελλάδα,


Η υπογράμμιση δική μου. 
Από 'δω: 
http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?...-oligarchy&catid=104:media-stories&Itemid=159

Γίνεται κάτι να είναι εν μέρει άρτιο; Δεν είναι αντιφατικό; Αν ένα μέρος του (ας πούμε το σκηνοθετικό) είναι άρτιο, γίνεται και το υπόλοιπο εξ αντανακλάσεως;* 
*Συνήθως σε αυτή την περίπτωση χαρακτηρίζεται άνισο.


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2012)

Αχ εκείνα τα νεοφιλελεύθερα «παιδιά του Σικάγ*ο*»...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2012)

Earion said:


> Αχ εκείνα τα νεοφιλελεύθερα «παιδιά του Σικάγ*ο*»...



Όντως, κι αυτό. Μου ξέφυγε το άτιμο (αχ χάνω το νακ μου... :-D )


----------



## Zbeebz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο τριικός τι είναι; Νέος αριθμός αποκλειστικά για σεξουαλική χρήση;


Εμ, έτσι όπως τον έκαναν τον πατέρα, δύσκολο να μην πάει το μυαλό μας και στο σεξουαλικό...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2012)

Δύσκολη λέξη το "επεισόδιο", το ομολογώ. (Και σπάνια.) Ακόμα και στην ΕΡΤ, όπου βασιλεύει η απόλυτη αξιοκρατία, δύσκολα θα βρεις άνθρωπο να μην μπερδευτεί. Από τον ιστότοπο της ΕΡΤ:


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2012)

Είναι μια απ' αυτές τις λίγες λέξεις που η ετυμολογία σε βοηθάει να γράψεις σωστά. Επ-εισόδιο· το ίδιο και η συν-είδηση, που ενέχει σχετικά μεγάλη συχνότητα λαθών.

Μην το γελάς πάντως. Πολύ κόσμο μπερδεύει το γεγονός ότι η λέξη ξεκινάει με "επί". Μια φορά είχα δει κάποιον να αναλύει την λέξη σε επί+σοδειά.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μην το γελάς πάντως. Πολύ κόσμο μπερδεύει το γεγονός ότι η λέξη ξεκινάει με "επί". Μια φορά είχα δει κάποιον να αναλύει την λέξη σε επί+σοδειά.


Για τους επαγγελματίες (της γλώσσας, της τηλεόρασης κτλ) υπάρχουν και τα λεξικά, όμως. Δεν πειράζει να ανοίγουμε και κανένα, δε μας πέφτει η μύτη να παραδεχτούμε ότι δεν τα ξέρουμε όλα


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2012)

Σωστά, αλλά αυτό το συγκεκριμένο ήταν μάλλον δουλειά του web designer. Το ότι ξέρει γλώσσες προγραμματισμού δεν τον κάνει επαγγελματία της γλώσσας.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2012)

Ελληγεννή, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, σίγουρα είναι δουλειά του web designer. Επειδή όμως οι ιστότοποι τέτοιων υπηρεσιών έχουν ακριβοπληρωθεί με τα λεφτά μας, θα περίμενε κανείς να επιλέγεται ένας web designer που ξέρει και ορθογραφία -- δεν είναι αλληλοαποκλειόμενες αυτές οι δύο δεξιότητες.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2012)

Εγώ θα διαφωνήσω: αυτό δεν είναι δουλειά του web designer. Γι' αυτό υπάρχουν οι κειμενογράφοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2012)

Δουλειά, όπως _doing_, όχι όπως _job_*. Τα κείμενα μάλλον δεν τα συνέταξε ο web designer, όμως αυτός τα πέρασε στην σελίδα. Συμφωνώ βέβαια με τα περί αυξημένων απαιτήσεων επειδή αυτά πληρώνονται από την τσέπη μας.


* γι' αυτό και "ήταν δουλειά" και όχι "είναι δουλειά".


----------



## sarant (Apr 10, 2012)

Από το skai.gr, για τα σκοτωμένα άλογα που βρέθηκαν στη Ζήρεια:

Στην περιοχή υπήρχαν πριν από αρκετές δεκαετίες φάρμες αλόγων που χρησιμοποιούσαν αγρότες για τις εργασίες τους.
http://www.skai.gr/news/environment/article/200125/purovolisan-9-aloga-sti-zireia-/

Φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι από τους αγρότες... αποτίναξαν το ζυγό της σκλαβιάς.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2012)

Από το ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι:

...όλα συνηγορούν εναντίον του.

Από το ραδιόφωνο του ΑΝΤ1:

Είναι μια σειρά, ένα ρουλεμάν γεγονότων...


----------



## StellaP (Apr 10, 2012)

Μέχρι τώρα βλέπαμε μετά το εξ να βάζουν απόστροφο. 
Να που τώρα ο κ. Δημ. Καμπουράκης στο άρθρο του "Βέβηλη Κασσιανή" στο Protagon.gr βάζει και μία απόστροφο μετά το εκ, έτσι για να...γεμίσει το κενό και γράφει:
«εκ’ γυναικός τα χείρω».


----------



## sarant (Apr 10, 2012)

Μακάρι να ήταν μόνο το εκ, ο ίδιος θαρρώ πως έχει βάλει και στο εν απόστροφο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Για το συγκεκριμένο τσιφοροειδές κομμάτι του Καμπουράκη, θα του συγχωρήσω όλες τις αποστρόφους που περισσεύουν.

Και τώρα, από τον ίδιο ιστότοπο, πώς *δεν* θα χρησιμοποιείτε το _αρκετά_:

*Η αστυνομία δεν χρειάστηκε να αναζητήσει αρκετά τον Άκη Τσοχατζόπουλο.* 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=14286

Δεν χρειάστηκε να τον αναζητήσει πολύ. Ευτυχώς τον αναζήτησε αρκετά ή όσο χρειαζόταν.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2012)

Αυτό που όποιος πολιτικός ή μεγαλοπαράγοντας συλλαμβάνεται οφείλεται σε σκευωρία, πια...


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό που όποιος πολιτικός ή μεγαλοπαράγοντας συλλαμβάνεται οφείλεται σε σκευωρία, πια...


Πάντως, για τον Τσοχατζόπουλο θα ταίριαζε ο τίτλος «His bank slip was showing».


----------



## StellaP (Apr 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για το συγκεκριμένο τσιφοροειδές κομμάτι του Καμπουράκη, θα του συγχωρήσω όλες τις αποστρόφους που περισσεύουν.



Λοιπόν κι εμένα πολύ μου άρεσε το κομμάτι του αλλά μόλις βρήκα το πρώτο "εκ", σταμάτησα και δεν διάβασα παρακάτω γιατί νευρίασα.
Παρακινήθηκα σήμερα από το δικό σου σχόλιο να συνεχίσω και μόλις βρήκα και το δεύτερο στο «και εκ’ γυναικός τα κρείττω"
μου έφυγε όλη η καλή διάθεση και δεν τον συγχωρώ όσο κι αν διασκέδασα με το χιούμορ του.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Μα σε είχα προειδοποιήσει ότι δεν ήταν μία... :) 

Έλα, τέλειωσέ το.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 11, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Καμπουράκης όταν γράφει (λιγότερο όταν μιλάει) είναι απολαυστικός.
Το ίδιο και τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών του.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2012)

Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και το εξής σχόλιο από κάτω:

Ο/Η *Ορθογράφος* έγραψε:  Χαχαχα, πολύ πετυχημένο το ψυχογράφημα! 
Μόνο μια παρατήρηση, οι προθέσεις εν και εκ δεν θέλουν απόστροφο... Δε λείπει κάτι, αυτό είναι όλο!


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Ωραίο σφάλμα πληκτρολόγησης από τον Τάχη Μίχα (ή τον δακτυλογράφο του κειμένου του) στο protagon.gr:

Ένα προσωρινό αντίο στους συνεργάτες και επισκέπτες του protagon.gr. καθ όσον σε όλη την διάρκεια της προεκλογικής αγκιτάτσιας δεν θα ορθογραφώ πολιτικά στο site. 

Πολλές κακές γλώσσες θα πουν ότι έχει γεμίσει το σάιτ με πολιτικές και γλωσσικές ανορθογραφίες. 

(Εμένα θα μου λείψει πάντως η πολιτική αρθρογραφία του, και τις πολιτικές ανορθογραφίες του τις αντέχω. Στις γλωσσικές πνίγομαι...)


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2012)

Χτες το βράδυ στο ΣΚΑΪ η ρεπόρτερ που είχε αναλάβει να μας διαφωτίσει για το παρελθόν του Άκη Τσοχατζόπουλου μας είπε ότι ο πρώην ισχυρός άνδρας διήγε βίο |*tri΄filo*| Πώς είπατε; *Τρίφυλλο*; :twit: Καλαμάτας;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πολλές κακές γλώσσες θα πουν ότι έχει γεμίσει το σάιτ με πολιτικές και γλωσσικές ανορθογραφίες.


(Ακόμη πιο κακές γλώσσες θα έλεγαν πως ούτως ή άλλως ψευδορθογραφούσε ψευδορθολογικά, αλλά ας είναι).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2012)

Χτες το βράδυ στο Σταρ, το άκρον άωτο του αγγλισμού (ή έστω της αφηρημάδας την ώρα της μετάφρασης):

When I go to the movies = Όταν πάω στις ταινίες.


----------



## VickyN (Apr 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> When I go to the movies = Όταν πάω στις ταινίες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2012)

Χθες το Σταρ είχε και το Looney Tunes: Back in Action. Σε κάποια σκηνή, η γκόμενα της ταινίας (Jenna Elfman), λέει στον πρωταγωνιστή (Brendan Fraser): "What are you doing, kidnapping me?"

Η μετάφραση: "Τι κάνεις τώρα; Με απαγάγεις;"

Το σημειώνω γιατί τυπικά είναι λάθος, αλλά περισσότερο γιατί συζητήθηκε στου Σαραντάκου. Το συγκεκριμένο ρήμα μοιάζει να έχουν όλοι ξεχάσει ότι έχει θέμα στους χρόνους διαρκείας και κληρονομεί τον συνοπτικό τύπο. Τυπικά θεωρείται λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

Βέβαια. Ιδιαίτερα όταν μεταφράζουμε διάλογο, οφείλουμε να βάλουμε στα χείλη του ομιλητή αυτό που θα ακουστεί σαν πιο φυσικό — και το λάθος. Το ίδιο θα είχα βάλει κι εγώ. 



nickel said:


> αν έγραφα διαλόγους σε μυθιστόρημα θα έβαζα διάφορα αντιγραμματικά «Επέμεινε» και «Ανέλαβε» στο στόμα των ηρώων για να ακούγονται σαν φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι


----------



## Costas (Apr 22, 2012)

Άρα και στις διαφημίσεις, υποθέτω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

Costas said:


> Άρα και στις διαφημίσεις, υποθέτω.



Τράτζικ!


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2012)

...
Μου μύρισε καλοκαιράκι και θυμήθηκα το χάρμα οφθαλμών που βρήκα στην Ψιλή Άμμο (του Πυθαγόρειου, γιατί έχει κι άλλη στο Μαραθόκαμπο) στη Σάμο. Θαυμάστε «*υπόγεια θαλάσσια ρεύματα» και "underwater *sea streams":


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

Και δεν πά' να λένε λεξικά και κλισάρια* ότι δεν έχει γενική πληθυντικού η _σημαδούρα_: *σημαδούρων*.


**κλισάρι* (πρωτολογισμός) οδηγός κλίσης των κλιτών μερών του λόγου (από την _κλίση_ με επίδραση από το _λυσάρι_).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βέβαια. Ιδιαίτερα όταν μεταφράζουμε διάλογο, οφείλουμε να βάλουμε στα χείλη του ομιλητή αυτό που θα ακουστεί σαν πιο φυσικό — και το λάθος. Το ίδιο θα είχα βάλει κι εγώ.



Χωρίς να διαφωνώ, σε ταινίες ποτέ δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα, αν δεν είναι λάθος ή σεναριακό όχημα. Δηλαδή ή κάποιος θα κάνει τακτικά λάθη, για να δείξει το μορφωτικό του επίπεδο ή δεν θα κάνει ποτέ. Αν το προσθέσεις εσύ, στην μετάφραση, είναι εμπλουτισμός με ενέσεις ρεαλισμού.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βέβαια. Ιδιαίτερα όταν μεταφράζουμε διάλογο, οφείλουμε να βάλουμε στα χείλη του ομιλητή αυτό που θα ακουστεί σαν πιο φυσικό — και το λάθος. Το ίδιο θα είχα βάλει κι εγώ.


Δεν είναι δυνατόν να το λες σοβαρά, ότι ειδικά σε υπότιτλο θα έβαζες επίτηδες λάθος, τη στιγμή που είναι αδύνατον να εξηγήσεις στους θεατές το σκεπτικό σου. Μόνο σε έντυπη μετάφραση θα μπορούσες ίσως να το κάνεις, αλλά και πάλι, εγώ θα περίμενα να έχεις βάλει υποσημείωση, αλλιώς δεν υπήρχε ούτε μία περίπτωση στο εκατομμύριο να μαντέψω ότι το λάθος έγινε επίτηδες. Και κάτι άλλο: ποια άλλα λάθη θα έβαζες στο στόμα των ηθοποιών, και πού θα τραβούσες τη γραμμή, έχοντας αντιληφθεί τον κίνδυνο αυτά τα λάθη να "χρεώνονται" σ' εσένα και όχι να "πιστώνονται";

Αλλά γιατί θεωρείς δεδομένο ότι θ' ακουστεί φυσικό από τα χείλη οποιουδήποτε το λάθος; Πώς προεξοφλείς ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ήρωας της ταινίας θα μιλούσε λανθασμένα, αν δεν προέκυπτε από πουθενά, δηλαδή από το σενάριο; Αν δηλαδή δεν κάνει κανένα γραμματικό λάθος την ώρα που μιλάει αγγλικά, γιατί πρέπει να κάνει γραμματικά λάθη στην ελληνική μετάφραση της ομιλίας του; Όταν προκύπτει από το σενάριο ένα αξιοσημείωτο λάθος στην ομιλία του ηθοποιού, και το προβάλλει ο σεναριογράφος με τέτοιο τρόπο που πρέπει να τονιστεί στη μετάφραση, δηλαδή είναι εργαλείο για την πλοκή της ταινίας, το βάζουμε μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, δεν παριστάνουμε ότι εμείς, οι μεταφραστές, μιλάμε έτσι. Και δεν θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι ο θεατής ξέρει αρκετά αγγλικά ώστε να έχει καταλάβει ότι το λάθος είναι στο στόμα του ηθοποιού και όχι στο πληκτρολόγιο του μεταφραστή. Σου θυμίζω ότι στον υποτιτλισμό, για να δείξουμε ότι ένας άνθρωπος μιλάει λαϊκά, του βάζουμε στο στόμα λαϊκές εκφράσεις, αποφεύγοντας όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι τις λόγιες, δεν προσπαθούμε να το δείξουμε με γραμματικά λάθη. Άσε που αυτό το εύρημα πάει στον βρόντο όταν ο αποδέκτης-θεατής είναι άνθρωπος που μιλάει ακριβώς έτσι.

Όσο γι' αυτό το "να ακούγονται σαν φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι", ελπίζω να το λες για χιούμορ. Δηλαδή ακούγονται σαν αφύσικοι άνθρωποι όσοι δεν λένε "ανέλαβε"; Με την ίδια λογική λοιπόν φυσιολογικοί είναι μόνο όσοι ανήκουν στη μάζα, και είναι αφύσικοι όσοι ανήκουν σε κάποια μειονότητα; Των γραμματισμένων ή των ομοφυλόφιλων ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο;

Τέλος, για τη διαφήμιση, για να μην ξανανοίξουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση, σ' εκείνη τη διαφήμιση το λάθος δεν ακουγόταν από τα χείλη κανενός ήρωα της διαφήμισης, ήταν υποτίθεται η παραίνεση από την ίδια την εταιρεία κινητής τηλεφωνίας προς στους πελάτες της, και προήλθε από το πληκτρολόγιο του διαφημιστή, δεν ήταν σεναριακό εύρημα. Εννοείται ότι θα θεωρούσα δεδομένο και απαραίτητο το λάθος από τα χείλη του Κίτσου ή της Τασούλας.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2012)

Μόνο στο δικό μου λαρύγγι κάθεται με τα νυχάκια προς τα κάτω εκείνο το "Απέκτησε" που βρίσκω http://tvxs.gr/news/kala-nea/gine-agrotis-apektise-diko-soy-mpostani-diadiktyaka ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ σε θέση προστακτικής; 

ΥΓ. Ξέχωρα απ' αυτό, η ιδέα που παρουσιάζει είναι άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα. Συμφωνείτε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να το λες σοβαρά, ότι ειδικά σε υπότιτλο θα έβαζες επίτηδες λάθος, τη στιγμή που είναι αδύνατον να εξηγήσεις στους θεατές το σκεπτικό σου.


Λοιπόν, επί της ουσίας και επί της αρχής συμφωνώ μαζί σου, Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά αυτή νομίζω είναι μια πολύ ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση. Πραγματικά, σχεδόν όλοι θα έλεγαν "με απαγάγεις", γιατί το συγκεκριμένο λάθος είναι πάρα πολύ διαδεδομένο. Παρ' όλο λοιπόν που στο πρωτότυπο δεν υπήρχε λάθος, νόμιζω ότι δεν είναι τελείως λάθος  το σκεπτικό του nickel: να βάλουμε στο στόμα της κοπέλας αυτό που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα έλεγε αν μιλούσε ελληνικά - έστω κι αν αυτό είναι "λάθος". :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2012)

Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου για τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη η οποία, όντως, μαζί με το "παράγω, παραγάγω" έχουν γίνει καθιερωμένα λάθη και στις εφημερίδες και στις ειδήσεις. Έχει πλάκα πάντως: Στο "απάγω-απαγάγω-απαγωγή" το λάθος έχει πάει προς τη μία κατεύθυνση, ενώ στο "παράγω-παραγάγω-παραγωγή" έχει πάει προς την αντίθετη. Θα ήθελα κάποιο σχόλιο πάνω σ' αυτό, παρακαλώ, απ' όποιον προαιρείται.

Το σχόλιό μου για εσκεμμένα λάθη στους υποτίτλους αφορά κυρίως τις προστακτικές με αύξηση, όπου θα προτιμούσα χίλιες φορές να αλλάξω διατύπωση, παρά να γράψω τον λανθασμένο τύπο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2012)

Τη γενική συζήτηση, για τα «εσκεμμένα» λάθη, αυτά που συνειδητά χώνει ο συγγραφέας ή ο μεταφραστής στη δουλειά του, ας τη συνεχίσουμε εδώ.

Δεν έχω ακόμα βρει το χρόνο να παρακολουθήσω τη συζήτηση για το -_αγαγ_- στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, διάβασα μόνο το δικό του κομμάτι. Η προσωπική μου άποψη λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει (αισθητικό ή άλλο) πρόβλημα του κόσμου με το -_αγαγ_- αλλά με το να καταλάβει και να θυμάται ποιος τύπος δείχνει διάρκεια και ποιος όχι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2012)

*'I feel more beautiful than ever because I've given birth': New mother Beyoncé named world's most beautiful woman*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ger-worlds-beautiful-woman.html#ixzz1t8QaiHM2

*Την Μπιγιονσέ ανέδειξε ωραιότερη γυναίκα στον κόσμο το περιοδικό People*
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231193022

Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά και τέλεια, και στο in.gr έχει και πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία. Αλλά μας τα χαλάει κάπου η μετάφραση:
...δηλώνει στο περιοδικό πως αισθάνεται «ομορφότερη όσο ποτέ άλλοτε αφότου έφερε στον κόσμο ... τη μικρή Μπλου Άιβι Κάρτερ» 

Η σύγκριση θέλει, βέβαια, «από». Και, όσο κι αν νιώθουμε να μας το επιβάλλει η μαθηματικότητα του πράγματος, το «άλλοτε» δεν είναι απαραίτητο:
«αισθάνεται πιο όμορφη από ποτέ επειδή έφερε στον κόσμο τη μικρή Μπλου Άιβι Κάρτερ». Απλό και απέριττο.


----------



## Costas (Apr 26, 2012)

Θα κάνω το γνωστό και βαρετό μου πια σχόλιο, ότι δεν υπάρχει γκάφα εδώ, αλλά λαθάκι (όσο vs. παρά/από), ή και τίποτα (ποτέ άλλοτε). Το σκέτο ποτέ είναι για μένα απλώς καλύτερο ύφος, όχι διόρθωση λάθους, πολύ περισσότερο γκάφας. Βέβαια η επισήμανση είναι χρήσιμη– μήπως σ' ένα νήμα με άλλο τίτλο που θα ήταν σκόπιμο να δημιουργηθεί, ή μήπως καλύτερα αποτρομοκρατικοποιώντας τον τίτλο του παρόντος νήματος σε "Γλωσσικά και μεταφραστικά λάθη (έως γκάφες)";

Τη συζήτηση για το αγαγ- δεν την έχω παρακολουθήσει, απλώς να θυμίσω ότι η διαφορά διαρκούς και στιγμιαίου δεν είναι υποχρεωτική στα ελληνικά. Ρήματα-στυλοβάτες όπως το είμαι και το έχω δεν την έχουν, καθώς και ρήματα όπως το περιμένω, και τέλος ρήματα της καθαρεύουσας όπως το προσφέρω κττ. αντιστέκονται στον λαϊκό τύπο πρόσφερνε κττ.

Για την εσωτερική αύξηση στην προσταχτική έχω μιλήσει στο παρελθόν ότι απλά δεν είναι λάθος, και φυσικά... συμφωνώ ότι διαφωνώ με όσους/ες πιστεύουν πως είναι. Ένα Usage Note στα λεξικά,όπως είχε προτείνει κάποιος έγκριτος σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, και μια Είσοδος της Κατηραμένης στα Παλάτια των μη κανονιστικών αρχικά Γραμματικών, θα θρυμμάτιζε το Είδωλο του Λάθους ως προς το προκείμενο και θα μπορούσαμε όλοι μετά χωρίς ενοχές και βδελυγμίες να γράφουμε όποιον από τους τύπους μάς γουστάρει, με αύξηση ή χωρίς, χωρίς αλληλοσπαραγμούς και αγανακτήσεις, αφού θα ήταν in the book. Η νέα ελληνική έχει εκατοντάδες τέτοιες διπλοτυπίες στη μορφολογία της.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2012)

Σε ντοκιμαντέρ του καναλιού της Βουλής, μιλώντας για τον Ουίνστον Τσόρτσιλ:

Chancellor of the Exchequer = Καγκελάριος του Θησαυροφυλακίου.

Στην πραγματικότητα: The *Chancellor of the Exchequer* is the title held by the British Cabinet minister who is responsible for all economic and financial matters, δηλαδή υπουργός Εθνικής Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών.


----------



## SBE (Apr 28, 2012)

Αυτό δε θα το θεωρούσα λάθος αν ο μεταφραστής ήθελε να δώσει χροιά μεσαιωνική στο κείμενό του και να δείξει ότι οι παραδόσεις τηρούνται.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2012)

Ίσως, αν ήταν το ανάλογο κείμενο. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ντοκιμαντέρ με θέμα τον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, υποθέτω όχι.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 28, 2012)

Χτες το βράδυ στο National Geographic συνέβη ένα ανατομικό θαύμα: σε ντοκιμαντέρ για τους θαλάσσιους λέοντες, η φράση "Their rear flippers turned forward" (...στράφηκαν προς τα εμπρός) μεταφράστηκε "Τα πίσω πτερύγια έγιναν μπροστινά"! (Θαύμα, θαύμα σού λέω!)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 29, 2012)

Οκ, η πολεοδομία δεν είναι υπηρεσία λεξικογράφων, αλλά και ο κίνδυνος δεν είναι καμμιά αλλόκοτη λέξη... (από την γειτονιά μου, στην Θεσσαλονίκη)


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και _κύνδεινος_! Bad dog!


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2012)

E, χμμ, σ' ένα έγκυρο φόρουμ βρίσκω διαφορετικό ορισμό για τον *κύνδεινο:



Zazula said:


> [...] *κύνδεινος* = ο πολύ καλός σκύλος (λ.χ. δεινός στη φέρμα, στο ξεπέταγμα θηραμάτων κλπ)
> [...]



και για την *κυνδεινολογία:


daeman said:


> ...
> *κυνδεινολογώ* = 1. αφηγούμαι τα δεινά σκύλων | 2. (σινεφίλ) αναλύω τη "Σκυλίσια μέρα" του Λιούμετ



a hellhound


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2012)

Στο _Mayday _τώρα (TV Μακεδονία):

compressor blades = ελάσματα (αντί του ορθού «πτερύγια»)
full throttle = πλήρης κράτηση (ενώ σημαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο)
throttle levers = δικλείδες (sic) κράτησης (αντί του ορθού «μανέτες»)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσε να είναι και _κύνδεινος_! Bad dog!



Επίσης, από την πινακίδα δεν μου είναι ξεκάθαρο αν απαγορεύεται η στάθμευση πεζών ή μόνο η διέλευση.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2012)

Έλα κι εσύ τώρα. Αυτοί καταλαβαίνουν ακριβώς τι εννοούν, θέλεις να καταλάβεις κι εσύ;


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)

Costas said:


> *814.* Αντίθετα με τα παραπάνω μερικοί μεταχειρίζονται τ' αποθετικά ρήματα και σε παθητική έννοια: _τα καπνά επεξεργάστηκαν φέτος κακά_, _τα σακιά που προμηθεύτηκαν από την αγορά_. Όσο και αν η χρήση ανταποκρίνεται σε μιαν ανάγκη, δεν τη δέχεται εύκολα το γλωσσικό μας αίσθημα και είναι καλό ν' αποφεύγεται.
> 
> Αν από το 1941 κιόλας ο Τριανταφυλλίδης αναγνώριζε στην παράγραφο 814 ότι "η χρήση ανταποκρίνεται σε μιαν ανάγκη", σημαίνει για μένα ότι το 2010 η χρήση αυτή αν μη τι άλλο δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται γκάφα.


Εκμεταλλεύομαι το σχετικό σχόλιο του Κώστα για να καταθέσω και τη δική μου παρατήρηση, ότι δηλαδή με την ελληνική προσαρμογή των φορουμικών λογισμικών έχει σχεδόν καθιερωθεί η παθητική χρήση τού _επεξεργάζομαι _(μαζί με την εκτός γλωσσικής συγχρονίας εδραίωση της _σθ_-εναρής μορφής με το θήτα), οπότε η απόκτηση και παθητικής σημασίας —τουλάχιστον για το _επεξεργάζομαι_— είναι κττμά δεδομένη:

1.960.000 επεξεργασθεί από
36.400 επεξεργαστεί από


----------



## Costas (May 5, 2012)

Στην εκπομπή των Χρυσοστομίδη-Χαρτουλάρη για τον Irvin Yalom είδα ένα "εξ' ορισμού" (με απόστροφο) σε μια κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά μετάφραση· στην οδό Εμμ. Μπενάκη μεταξύ Ακαδημίας και Σόλωνος υπάρχει ένα μαγαζί με τον ίδιο τίτλο και την ίδια απόστροφο, και στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΪ χτες ή προχτές είδα να περνάει από κάτω μια είδηση που έλεγε "Παρ,ότι".

Σ' ένα επεισόδιο μ' εκείνον τον τρελογιατρό, τον Δρ. Χάους, τη μία είχε μια προσταχτική "προσέλαβε μια ομάδα!" (κι αυτός επ' ουδενί δεν ήθελε), την άλλη, παρακάτω, "πρόσλαβε μια ομάδα!". Ευχάριστη για μένα αυτή η διτυπία από την ίδια μεταφράστρια με απόσταση λίγων λεπτών της ώρας –άλλωστε, το ίδιο δεν θα συνέβαινε αν χρησιμοποιούσε αόριστο δίχως εσωτερική αύξηση;


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Costas said:


> Σ' ένα επεισόδιο μ' εκείνον τον τρελογιατρό, τον Δρ. Χάους, τη μία είχε μια προσταχτική "προσέλαβε μια ομάδα!" (κι αυτός επ' ουδενί δεν ήθελε), την άλλη, παρακάτω, "πρόσλαβε μια ομάδα!".


Να ομολογήσω ότι με ένα τέτοιο ρήμα και οι δύο προστακτικές (μού) ακούγονται αφύσικες. Δεν θα έμπαινες στον πειρασμό να το κάνεις: «Να προσλάβεις μια ομάδα!»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ευχάριστη για μένα αυτή η διτυπία από την ίδια μεταφράστρια με απόσταση λίγων λεπτών της ώρας –άλλωστε, το ίδιο δεν θα συνέβαινε αν χρησιμοποιούσε αόριστο δίχως εσωτερική αύξηση;


Γνωρίζεις, βέβαια, ότι το σώμα των ορκωτών επιμελητών και συντονιστών μεταφραστών φρικιά με τη σκέψη και μόνο. :) Αλλά, τα έχουμε συζητήσει τόσες φορές αυτά...


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Εμένα πάντως θα μου άρεσε το κόλπο να βάζει ο μεταφραστής, για το ίδιο πράγμα, διαφορετικούς τύπους στο στόμα δύο ή τριών διαφορετικών ομιλητών, ανάλογα με το πώς τους κόβει — κι ας μην υπήρχε διαφοροποίηση στις αγγλικές διατυπώσεις. Έτσι, μια στις τόσες, για την πλάκα. Θα έπρεπε ωστόσο να μισώ κάποιον ήρωα για να τον βάλω να πει το απεχθές λόγιο «Πρόσλαβε» ή το απεχθές «Προσέλαβε» (στην προστακτική). Θέμα γούστου, ίσως. Αλλά ας αφήνουμε κάποια περιθώρια και για τα θέματα γούστου.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Σάββατο που είναι, ο Σαραντάκος άπλωσε τα μεζεδάκια του. Πιάνω το πρώτο, και τα άλλα μπορείτε να τα δείτε εκεί:

[...] πριν από λίγο άκουγα τον Ευάγγ. Βενιζέλο που μιλούσε στην κεντρική προεκλογική συγκέντρωση του ΠΑΣΟΚ στο Σύνταγμα, να λέει: “Το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν θα γίνει δεκανίκι οποιουδήποτε”. Δεν λέω ότι είναι λάθος, αλλά εγώ, που δεν έχω τον τρόμο της διπλής άρνησης, θα έλεγα “δεν θα γίνει δεκανίκι κανενός”. Να διευκρινίσω ότι τρόμος της διπλής άρνησης είναι μια σχετικά καινούργια γλωσσική ασθένεια, που κάνει μερικούς να αποφεύγουν τη διπλή άρνηση (δεν είδα κανέναν, δεν μου είπε τίποτα, δεν θα γίνει ποτέ αυτό) είτε από επιρροή των αγγλικών είτε από νοσταλγία της αρχαιότροπης καθαρεύουσας. Πράγματι, στην καθαρεύουσα, και μάλιστα όχι την απλή, θα πεις “ουδένα είδα, ουδέν είπε, ουδέποτε θα γίνει”. Όσο λάθος είναι όμως να γράψεις “ουδένα δεν είδα”, άλλο τόσο είναι και το “κανέναν είδα”, και μάλιστα χειρότερο γιατί εύκολα οδηγεί σε παρανόηση. Το “δεν θα γίνει δεκανίκι οποιουδήποτε” δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση -αν και κάποιος σχολαστικός θα έλεγε πως διαφέρει από το ‘κανενός”. Δεν θα γίνει δεκανίκι “οποιουδήποτε” θα μπορούσε να νοηθεί ότι σημαίνει πως θα γίνει δεκανίκι μόνο ορισμένων, αλλά όχι και του πρώτου τυχόντα, όχι όποιου κι όποιου. Όταν λέμε “δεν πάω οπουδήποτε” δεν εννοούμε “δεν πάω πουθενά”, έτσι δεν είναι;

Δεν ξέρω πότε _δεν_ είναι λάθος, αλλά δεν θα μπορούσα να αντέξω καμιά από τις παρακάτω διατυπώσεις:
Δεν είναι οποιοσδήποτε εδώ.
Δεν θέλω οτιδήποτε. (αντί για: Δεν θέλω τίποτα.)
Οποτεδήποτε δεν είπα τέτοιο πράμα.
Και του Νίκου:
Δεν πάω οπουδήποτε, εδώ θα μείνω.

Τα _κανένας_ κ.λπ. είναι σαν τα αγγλικά _any-_, γι' αυτό μπαίνουν και σε ερωτήσεις:
Είναι κανείς εδώ;
Είπες τίποτα;
Θα πάμε πουθενά;

Υπάρχει σαφής διαφορά ανάμεσα στο «Δεν ψηφίζω κανένα κόμμα» και το «Δεν ψηφίζω οποιοδήποτε κόμμα».


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2012)

Πες μου αν ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία ένα φαινόμενο που βλέπω πολύ συχνά τώρα τελευταία: Αντικατάσταση του "τίποτα" με το "κάτι". 

I didn't see anything = Δεν είδα κάτι.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> I didn't see anything = Δεν είδα κάτι.


Αυτά μου θυμίζουν τα leading questions που λένε οι Εγγλέζοι, που πάει να σου υποβάλει την απάντηση ο άλλος:
- Did you say something?
- Είπες κάτι;
- Όχι, δεν είπα κάτι.

(Ακούει θόρυβο.)
- Is someone there?
- Είναι κάποιος εκεί;
Τελικά δεν ήταν κάποιος εκεί.

Προφανώς, καλύτερα να πούμε _τίποτα_ και _κανένας_ στις αρνητικές προτάσεις.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2012)

«*Ο άνεμος έγινε τσουνάμι* και άλλαξε η μεταπολίτευση. ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ αποτελούν πλέον μια μειοψηφία. Οι κυβερνήσεις ειδικού σκοπού που εξυπηρετούν τους τραπεζίτες είναι παρελθόν» τόνισε ο αρχηγός των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων Πάνος Καμμένος στο μήνυμά του από τα γραφεία του κόμματος.
http://www.star.gr/Pages/Politiki_O...isi_ethnikou_skopou_osoi_symfonoun_as_erthoun

Αυτό πάλι τι είναι; Ποίηση ή υγροποίηση;


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2012)

Επιστήμη είναι, αστοιχείωτε. 

Δεν ξέρεις ότι το τσουνάμι δημιουργείται από θυελλώδεις ανέμους; Τι να σου κάνω που δεν πήγες στη σωστή σχολή που παρακολούθησε ο κύριος Καμμένος;


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2012)

That's a disciplinary statement then, Alex?  Looks like a different discipline to me.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2012)

Εγώ δεν βρίσκω λάθος στο σχήμα. Ο άνεμος και το τσουνάμι είναι μεταφορικά. Δεν απαιτείται να έχουν φυσική συνάφεια για να μεταφερθεί το σχήμα. Π.χ., το ίδιο θα ήταν αν λέγαμε "το βρέφος έγινε θηρίο", αναφερόμενοι στην άνοδο της ΧΑ. Η λογική συνέχεια είναι το βρέφος να γίνει άντρας, ωστόσο η μεταφορά λειτουργεί, γιατί το "βρέφος" είναι κατανοητό ότι αναφέρεται στα πρότερα, ανύπαρκτα ποσοστά της, ενώ το "θηρίο" μεταφέρει άλλη ιδιότητα.

Ο άνεμος έγινε τσουνάμι = η τάση έγινε σαρωτική αλλαγή.


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2012)

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση μόνο (ασήμαντη στο επίπεδο της μεταφοράς, σημαντική σε άλλο· το ζιζάνιο της ακριβολογίας το ξέρεις κι εσύ όπως κι εγώ, Ελληγεννή  : αυτό που βγαίνει από το αβγό του φιδιού δεν λέγεται «βρέφος», φίδι είναι κι έτσι λέγεται, άντε στην καλύτερη «φιδάκι», αν και ο υποκορισμός μπορεί να το κάνει συμπαθητικό, παρασύροντας κάποιους (6,97% του 65,10%) να αγνοήσουν το δηλητήριο ή τον ασφυκτικό, θανάσιμο εναγκαλισμό του.
Για το θηρίο δεν έχω αντίρρηση.


----------



## sarant (May 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει σαφής διαφορά ανάμεσα στο «Δεν ψηφίζω κανένα κόμμα» και το «Δεν ψηφίζω οποιοδήποτε κόμμα».



Νέο κρούσμα "τρόμου για τη διπλή άρνηση" από τον Τάσο Τέλλογλου: "Με όρους αριστεράς [ο Τσίπρας] δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόσει οποιαδήποτε πολιτική".
Διάβαζε: καμιά πολιτική.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=15001


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2012)

Προς αρνησίφοβους Α' επιστολής το ανάγνωσμα:
καμιά / καμία = ούτε μία
οποιαδήποτε = όποια κι όποια
*οποιαδείποτε = ό,τι πρέπει
διαλιέχτε


 Είναι το κάτι που μένει 
όταν θα φύγει το any
απ' το νου.
Είναι το «κάτι» που μένει
στη σκέψη σύνταξη ξένη
απ' αλλού.
Τώρα θα ζω μ' αυτό το «κάτι»,
κάτι απ' τα μάτια που κοιτούσα
κάτι απ' τη γλώσσα που μιλούσα
από το χέρι που κρατούσα...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2012)

daeman said:


> Μια μικρή παρατήρηση μόνο (ασήμαντη στο επίπεδο της μεταφοράς, σημαντική σε άλλο· το ζιζάνιο της ακριβολογίας το ξέρεις κι εσύ όπως κι εγώ, Ελληγεννή  : αυτό που βγαίνει από το αβγό του φιδιού δεν λέγεται «βρέφος», φίδι είναι κι έτσι λέγεται, άντε στην καλύτερη «φιδάκι», αν και ο υποκορισμός μπορεί να το κάνει συμπαθητικό, παρασύροντας κάποιους (6,97% του 65,10%) να αγνοήσουν το δηλητήριο ή τον ασφυκτικό, θανάσιμο εναγκαλισμό του.
> Για το θηρίο δεν έχω αντίρρηση.



Σωστή η παρατήρηση. Άλλο, σχετικά με το Hellenic Quest : _με την έλευση του Ίντερνετ, η Στυμφαλίδα έγινε Λερναία._


----------



## Costas (May 8, 2012)

sarant said:


> Νέο κρούσμα "τρόμου για τη διπλή άρνηση" από τον Τάσο Τέλλογλου: "Με όρους αριστεράς [ο Τσίπρας] δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόσει οποιαδήποτε πολιτική".
> Διάβαζε: καμιά πολιτική.
> 
> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=15001



Πιστεύεις πως είναι τρόμος της διπλής άρνησης; Μήπως είναι απλώς κατά λέξη απόδοση του cannot enforce _any_ policy ;


----------



## Costas (May 8, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι αυτό το νήμα πρέπει να σπάσει στα τρία: σε λάθη/ζητήματα γραμματικά (μορφολογίας-σύνταξης), σε ζητήματα υφολογικά (π.χ. άνεμος-τσουνάμι) και σε ζητήματα κατανόησης-παρανόησης, που για μένα είναι και τα μόνα καθαρώς μεταφραστικά, που θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρουν πρωτίστως, αφού το φόρουμ είναι μεταφραστικό και όχι φιλολογικό. Και να μεταφερθούν και τα τρία κομμάτια στο κύριο φόρουμ. Ιδού τι με πληγώνει, ας πούμε:

Μετάφραση στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ απόψε, μιας δήλωσης του Φρανσουά Ολλάντ (από μνήμης το παραθέτω): "Ο εχθρός μου δεν είναι τα άλλα κόμματα (οι άλλοι φορείς κλπ. κλπ.). Εχθρός μου είναι κάποιος που δεν εκλέγεται, δεν εμφανίζεται, δεν ....., κι όμως κυβερνάει. Ο εχθρός μου αυτός είναι ο κόσμος της _οικονομίας_. [Le monde de la finance]

Αυτά είναι τα πραγματικά _μεταφραστικά_ λάθη, και αυτά θα έπρεπε να αναδεικνύουμε, νηματικώς χωριστά από τις άλλες συζητήσεις, τις γραμματικές, τις υφολογικές κλπ., και με τίτλο "νοηματικά λάθη" ή "παγίδες" (υπάρχει τέτοιο νήμα, θα μπορούσαν ίσως να ενωθούν). Αυτά κυρίως αφορούν και αυτά πληγώνουν το επάγγελμά μας. Ο πρόεδρος της Γαλλίας εχθρός του κόσμου της οικονομίας, στο δελτίο της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης!


----------



## sarant (May 8, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πιστεύεις πως είναι τρόμος της διπλής άρνησης; Μήπως είναι απλώς κατά λέξη απόδοση του cannot enforce _any_ policy ;



Καθόλου απίθανο -αλλά κάπως πρέπει να ονομάσω το φαινόμενο.


----------



## bernardina (May 8, 2012)

sarant said:


> Καθόλου απίθανο -αλλά κάπως πρέπει να ονομάσω το φαινόμενο.




Καταλεξομετάφραση; Ξενοπαπαγαλισμό; Κακά ελληνικά; :devil:


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

Μια που λέμε για κακά ελληνικά, ξεχάσαμε και το _εγέρθητω_ (εγέρθοιτο, εγαίρθειτω, αιγαίρθειτω;) του καλλιτέχνη χρυσαυγίτη (συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να αποστηθήσω το όνομά του). Περισσότερα γράφει ο Σαραντάκος, εδώ. Εντωμεταξύ, κάποιος πρέπει να πει στον Αιγέρθητω ότι τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θένε και μεταξωτούς κώλους, και αν είναι να μιλάμε αρχαία, θα πρέπει να λέμε «εγέρθητε», και συγκεκριμένα να το λέμε μόνο στους χρυσαυγίτες φίλους μας και όχι στον κανονικό κόσμο. Και αν κανείς δεν ξέρει πώς κλίνονται τα αρχαία ημών ρήματα, ας θυμίσουμε ότι ο Γκούγκλης είναι φίλος μας (κλίση ρημάτων αρχαίας ελληνικής), και ότι δεν πρέπει να ντρεπόμαστε να τον ρωτήσουμε άμα δεν ξέρουμε κάτι - κι εγώ που δεν το ήξερα πώς κάνει η προστακτική του «εγείρομαι» στον πληθυντικό, το έψαξα χτες και το έμαθα.

Εναλλακτικά, αν δεν μιλάμε αρχαία ελληνικά, διότι αυτές οι γνώσεις δυστυχώς αποκτώνται με διάβασμα και ουχί διαμέσω του μυθικού ελληνικού δεσοξυριβονουκλεϊκού οξέος (σιγά μην πω _ντιενέι_, όταν εμείς ανακαλύπταμε το δεσοξυριβονουκλεϊκό οξύ αυτοί τρώγαν βελανίδια), μπορούμε να λέμε «σηκωθείτε», κατά προτίμηση συνοδεία του «παρακαλώ», και να μην απορούμε αν οι αποδέκτες της παράκλησης επιμείνουν να παραμείνουν καθιστοί, αφού δεν είναι γουαναμπί στρατιωτάκια.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2012)

*Άνδρας μασέρ κατήγγειλε τον Τραβόλτα για σεξουαλική επίθεση*

Υπήρχε περίπτωση να είναι "γυναίκα μασέρ"; Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, όχι:

*μασέρ* ο [masér] θηλ. *μασέζ* [maséz] Ο (άκλ.) *:* αυτός που ασχολείται επαγγελματικά με το μασάζ:


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2012)

Εσύ το ξέρεις. Οι άλλοι το ξέρουν;

γυναίκα μασέρ OR γυναίκες μασέρ

Και πόσο στοίχημα ότι δεν εννοούν «η γυναίκα του μασέρ» όπως λέμε «η γυναίκα του αστροναύτη»;


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και πόσο στοίχημα ότι δεν εννοούν «η γυναίκα του μασέρ» όπως λέμε «η γυναίκα του αστροναύτη»;


Ή όπως λέμε "μάνα ρέιβερ";


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι αυτός ο άντρας μασέρ είναι πρωτοξάδελφος του μακιγιέζ, που με τη σειρά του έχει στενή συγγένεια με την μακιγιέρ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2012)

Μιας που το θίγετε, γιατί τα γαλλικά έχουν ειδική μεταχείριση; Είναι υποχρεωμένος ο Έλληνας να γνωρίζει την γαλλική κλίση; Το λέω γιατί όταν τίθεται θέμα κλίσης αγγλικών, στα ελληνικά, τραβάμε τα μαλλιά μας. Δικαιολογώ μόνο τις περιπτώσεις που το θηλυκό σημαίνει κάτι άλλο (μετρ-μετρέσα), αλλά αρνούμαι να διαχωρίζω σε μασέρ και μασέζ, γιατί έτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2012)

Δεν πρόκειται για κλίση. Δεν κλίνουμε εδώ ουσιαστικά, επίθετα και ρήματα. Πρόκειται για λέξεις της γαλλικής που έχουν ενσωματωθεί στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο σε τέτοιο βαθμό που να υπάρχουν στα ελληνικά λεξικά. Και το ελληνικό λεξικό λέει "ο μασέρ", "η μασέζ". Είναι σαν ελληνική λέξη πλέον, και δεν τη λένε σωστά μόνο εκείνοι που ξέρουν γαλλικά -- για να το διατυπώσω αλλιώς, μην τύχει και παρεξηγηθώ, για να την πεις σωστά δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις γαλλικά.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

Είναι για να κοροϊδεύουμε εμείς οι ελιτιστές τους αγάλλιστους :twit: Τι να σου πω, είναι κι αυτό μια προσέγγιση. Αν η γλώσσα-πηγή ήταν γερμανικά (που δεν μιλάω) θα την υιοθετούσα


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2012)

Όπως το λέει η Άλεξ. Είναι οκτώ λέξεις (που θυμάμαι), λίγες συνολικά, και τις μαθαίνουμε με τη σημασία τους:

ο αμπιγιέρ - η αμπιγιέζ
ο μακιγιέρ - η μακιγιέζ
ο μασέρ - η μασέζ
ο ντιζέρ - η ντιζέζ


----------



## sarant (May 8, 2012)

Πάντως και την ταβερνιάρισσα από τα γερμανικά τη λέγανε κελνερίνα -αν και δεν είναι εντελώς ίδια περίπτωση με την αμπιγιέζ κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2012)

Και τι γίνεται όταν μπαίνουν κι άλλες λέξεις στο λεξιλόγιο; Γιατί πέραν των συγκεκριμένων, κατά καιρούς έχει πάρει το αφτί μου κι άλλες, όπως ανιματέρ-ανιματρίς, ντεκορατέρ-ντεκορατρίς, κ.α.

Γιατί κανείς δεν εμποδίζει να στριμώξεις ένα θηλυκό πρόσωπο σε μια άλλη γαλλική λέξη, όταν έχεις τέτοια προηγούμενα. Ο λόγος για τον οποίο πέρασαν στην γλώσσα μας οι προαναφερθείσες, νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με γλωσσικό σουσουραδισμό.

Εξάλλου, αν το πάμε στην ευκολία εκμάθησης (αφού είναι λίγες λέξεις), το τελικό "ς" στα αγγλικά ουσιαστικά είναι πιο εύκολο.

Αυτές δεν είναι λέξεις που έχουν δημιουργήσει θηλυκό τύπο στα ελληνικά, όπως τα δάνειά μας από τα τούρκικα. Πρόκειται για περιπτώσεις ξενοκλισιάς.



Alexandra said:


> Είναι σαν ελληνική λέξη πλέον, και δεν τη λένε σωστά μόνο εκείνοι που ξέρουν γαλλικά -- για να το διατυπώσω αλλιώς, μην τύχει και παρεξηγηθώ, για να την πεις σωστά δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις γαλλικά.



Ναι βρε Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά όταν ο Έλληνας συναντάει μια λέξη, αναγνωρίζει τον τύπο της από την κατάληξη. Όταν πρόκειται για ξένη λέξη, δεν γίνεται να ξέρει τι είδους τύπος είναι αν δεν έχει έστω και στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις της γλώσσας.


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2012)

Επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω να το πιάσω όπως πρέπει, I hit and run: η στριπτιζέζ - ο στριπτιζέρ; Αν και σ' αυτά βολευόμαστε αλλιώς: η στριπτιζού - ο στριπτιζάς (και η εκδυσιάστρια - ο εκδυσιαστής, για φρακοφορεμένο φρακογδυμένο).

Αμερικανιστί, ως γνωστόν προφορικά κυριαρχεί ο μασέρ - η μασούς, Χεσούς μεσούς, ντόμινε.
Στον πληθυντικό του θηλυκού σε θέλω, αμερικάβουρα. Είτε μασούσις είτε δε μασούσιζ, σ' αυτό τα μασάς.
Παρέμπ, το πόκερ έχει θηλυκό την πόκα; 

Νίμπελουνγκ και Νιμπελούνγκεν;

Να το ξαναπώ, γιατί τουλάχιστον από πρόπερσι το γυροφέρνουμε: 


drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Και καλά στα αγγλικά, που ξέρουμε πώς σχηματίζεται ο πληθυντικός. Άντε και μάθαμε και το Νίμπελουνγκ/Νιμπελούνγκεν. Θα έχουμε από δίπλα έναν Σαραντάκο να μας ενημερώνει για μουτζαχίντ και για ρουμπάι;





daeman said:


> [...]
> β. μεγάλη κουβέντα ανοίγεις, δεν την κάνουμε άλλο νήμα;
> [...]


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ... νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με γλωσσικό σουσουραδισμό....



Μια διόρθωση: το φαινόμενο ονομάζεται *σουσουδισμός* (από την Μαντάμ Σουσού) και περιέργως το ΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει τη λέξη παρότι έχει το επίθετο *σουσουδίστικος*.




sarant said:


> Καθόλου απίθανο -αλλά κάπως πρέπει να ονομάσω το φαινόμενο.



Και μια πρόταση: να το ονομάσουμε *κανενοφοβία* το φαινόμενο που δεν θέλουν να πούνε _κανένας_ μαζί με το _δεν_ επειδή πιστεύουν ότι είναι διπλή άρνηση (που δεν είναι, άρα δεν έχουμε φόβο της διπλής άρνησης) ή βάζουν _κάποιος_ αντί για _κανένας_ ή (να και χειρότερο) λένε «Όλοι δεν θέλουν να φύγει» αντί για «Κανένας δεν θέλει να φύγει».

daeman, πιάσε το το νηματάκι, μην το φοβάσαι.


----------



## Rogerios (May 8, 2012)

Μια και έθιξε το ζήτημα ο Δαεμάνος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μια διόρθωση: το φαινόμενο ονομάζεται *σουσουδισμός* (από την Μαντάμ Σουσού) και περιέργως το ΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει τη λέξη παρότι έχει το επίθετο *σουσουδίστικος*.



Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση, μού ξέφυγε.


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] daeman, πιάσε το το νηματάκι, μην το φοβάσαι.


Δε με φοβίζουν νήματα, ούτε τριχιές με σκιάζουν,
ντεντλάιν έχω στο λαιμό, που σα θηλιές φαντάζουν


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

Τώρα, στο _Αερομαχίες που Έγραψαν Ιστορία_ (ΣΚΑΪ), το «service ceiling» αποδόθηκε «κόστος συντήρησης»  αντί του ορθού «μέγιστο ύψος πτήσης».


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

Στην ίδια εκπομπή (ό.π.), το «flight controls» αποδόθηκε με το γενοκόλογο «συστήματα» στο σημείο όπου λέχθηκε πως το σύστημα ελέγχου πτήσης των F-86 Sabre σχεδόν αχρηστευόταν σε διηχητική βύθιση, ενώ θα ήταν προτιμότερο το «επιφάνειες ελέγχου» (δεν προτείνω ολόκληρο το «σύστημα ελέγχου πτήσης» λόγω υποτίτλων). Είχε και κάποια ακόμη, αλλά δεν τα συγκράτησα όλα.


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

Το ότι ορισμένοι έχουν τρομερή δυσκολία ν' αποδεχτούν το προφανές —πως δηλαδή στον αεροπορικό κόσμο ισχύει η ορολογική αντιστοίχιση _(landing) gear = σύστημα προσγείωσης_ κι ότι αυτές είναι οι απόλυτα εδραιωμένες συνάψεις— το 'χουμε ήδη επισημάνει: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3151-retractable-gear-ανασυρόμενο-σύστημα-προσγείωσης. Ωστόσο συχνά οι μεταφραστικές αστοχίες δεν είναι τόσο προϊόν άρνησης αποδοχής τού προφανούς, αλλά μάλλον αδυναμίας κατανόησης του πρωτοτύπου — πράγμα το οποίο η άγνοια μόνο να το επιδεινώσει μπορεί. Έτσι λοιπόν στο χθεσινοβραδινό _Mayday_ το «Gear up» που λέει ο κυβερνήτης αποδόθηκε «Μετάδοση κίνησης» (!), αντί του «Σύστημα επάνω» που θα 'λεγε οποιοσδήποτε πραγματικός κυβερνήτης πραγματικού αεροσκάφους στον πραγματικό κόσμο.

ΥΓ1 Ο κυβερνήτης μπορεί μεν να πει και ολόκληρη τη φράση «Σύστημα προσγείωσης επάνω», αλλά εδώ βλέπουμε τη διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση που έχει η λέξη «σύστημα» (σε αντιδιαστολή με το #4170 παραπάνω)· πολύ συχνότερα θα πει απλώς σκέτα «Σύστημα επάνω» όπως προαναφέραμε.
ΥΓ2 Αν ο μεταφραστής γνώριζε περί τίνος πρόκειται ή έστω κατάφερνε να το αντιληφθεί, ωστόσο όμως αγνοούσε τη χρησιμοποιούμενη στην πράξη σύναψη, θα μπορούσε να κατασκευάσει μια εξίσου δόκιμη, όπως λ.χ. «Σκέλη επάνω». (Βέβαια στην πράξη η σύναψη με τα _σκέλη _πιθανότατα θα ήταν «Σκέλη πάνω και ασφαλισμένα».)
ΥΓ3 Τα ρήματα είναι το _ανασύρω _(για επίσημο επίπεδο ύφους· αντιστοιχεί στο _retract_) και το _μαζεύω _(για ανεπίσημο επίπεδο ύφους· αντιστοιχεί στο _pull in_).


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2012)

Ευτυχώς που έχω (για ευνοήτους λόγους) απέχθεια στα ντοκιμαντέρ που αφορούν αεροπορικά δυστυχήματα, και δεν βλέπω την εν λόγω σειρά, γιατί θα θύμωνα πολύ με αυτά τα λάθη που βασίζονται σε συνδυασμό άγνοιας και αδιαφορίας.

Πρέπει να το γράψω με κεφαλαία γράμματα και να το αναρτήσω στην τάξη του σεμιναρίου υποτιτλισμού: 
*Δεν μπορείς να μεταφράσεις σωστά αν δεν καταλάβεις πρώτα τι λέει το κείμενο.*

​Αν για να καταλάβεις τι λέει πρέπει να ρωτήσεις τους ειδικούς ή να σου βγει ο πάτος στην έρευνα στο Γκουγκλ, αυτό πρέπει να κάνεις, δεν μπορείς να το παρακάμψεις.


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2012)

Αυτό είναι κάτι που πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουν όλοι οι υποψήφιοι μεταφραστές. Έλεγα κι εγώ τις προάλλες ότι δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει αντιμετώπιση-ομπρέλα των μεταφραστικών και ορολογικών προβλημάτων - γι' αυτό εξάλλου και είναι απαραίτητος ο μεταφραστής, ειδάλλως τη δουλειά θα μπορούσε να την κάνει και το γκουγκλομεταφραστήρι. Πρέπει να καταλάβεις τι λέει το κείμενο-πηγή, και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να παρακάμψεις αυτό το στάδιο, δεν σε βοηθάει κανένα λεξικό, κανένα βοήθημα και κανένα γλωσσάρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αν για να καταλάβεις τι λέει πρέπει να ρωτήσεις τους ειδικούς ή να σου βγει ο πάτος στην έρευνα στο Γκουγκλ, αυτό πρέπει να κάνεις, δεν μπορείς να το παρακάμψεις.


Και αν δεν σε συμφέρει οικονομικά η δουλειά, μην την παίρνεις, που να πάρει η ευχή! Άσε την γι' αυτούς που ξέρουν, να μην είναι κι αυτοί αναγκασμένοι να κυνηγούν (και να σου παίρνουν) αυτά που μπορείς να κάνεις κι εσύ!


----------



## Earion (May 9, 2012)

Πείτε με ψείρα, πείτε με σνομπαρία, αλλά το να διαβάζω στους υπότιτλους του (κατά Ρόμπερτ Γκρέιβς) _Κλαύδιου_, που έδειξε χτες το βράδυ το κανάλι της Βουλής, ότι ο Αίλιος Σηιανός αποδίδεται ως *Σεζάνος* δεν γίνεται να το καταπιώ. Και τον έπαιζε μάλιστα ο εξαίρετος Πάτρικ Στούαρτ (με μαλλιά!). Τι μου θύμισε... Μια απορία: γίνεται να ελέγξει κανείς αν οι χτεσινοβραδινοί υπότιτλοι ήταν η πρωτότυπη δουλειά της δεκαετίας του '80;


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2012)

Έγραφε στο τέλος ποια εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού έχει κάνει τον υποτιτλισμό;


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2012)

Το επεισόδιο με τον μαλλιαρό (και νεαρό) Πάτρικ Στιουαρτ και τις σφαγές γυναικόπαιδων το είχα πρωτοδεί μικρή, πολύ μικρή στην ΥΕΝΕΔ (και μεγαλύτερη στο BBC, όπου τον αναγνώρισα από τη φωνή). 
Νομίζω ότι αυτό της Βουλής έχει φρέσκους υπότιτλους.


----------



## Rogerios (May 9, 2012)

Κι εγώ μένω με την εντύπωση ότι υπήρχε διαφορετικός υποτιτλισμός. Θυμάμαι καλά τη σειρά που παρακολούθησα τότε και έχει μείνει στο μυαλό μου και η αγγλική απόδοση του ονόματος και η ελληνική μεταγραφή Σηιανός.


----------



## Costas (May 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μια που λέμε για κακά ελληνικά, ξεχάσαμε και το _εγέρθητω_ (εγέρθοιτο, εγαίρθειτω, αιγαίρθειτω;) του καλλιτέχνη χρυσαυγίτη (συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να αποστηθήσω το όνομά του). Περισσότερα γράφει ο Σαραντάκος, εδώ. Εντωμεταξύ, κάποιος πρέπει να πει στον Αιγέρθητω ότι τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θένε και μεταξωτούς κώλους, και αν είναι να μιλάμε αρχαία, θα πρέπει να λέμε «εγέρθητε», και συγκεκριμένα να το λέμε μόνο στους χρυσαυγίτες φίλους μας και όχι στον κανονικό κόσμο. Και αν κανείς δεν ξέρει πώς κλίνονται τα αρχαία ημών ρήματα, ας θυμίσουμε ότι ο Γκούγκλης είναι φίλος μας (κλίση ρημάτων αρχαίας ελληνικής), και ότι δεν πρέπει να ντρεπόμαστε να τον ρωτήσουμε άμα δεν ξέρουμε κάτι - κι εγώ που δεν το ήξερα πώς κάνει η προστακτική του «εγείρομαι» στον πληθυντικό, το έψαξα χτες και το έμαθα.
> 
> Εναλλακτικά, αν δεν μιλάμε αρχαία ελληνικά, διότι αυτές οι γνώσεις δυστυχώς αποκτώνται με διάβασμα και ουχί διαμέσω του μυθικού ελληνικού δεσοξυριβονουκλεϊκού οξέος (σιγά μην πω _ντιενέι_, όταν εμείς ανακαλύπταμε το δεσοξυριβονουκλεϊκό οξύ αυτοί τρώγαν βελανίδια), μπορούμε να λέμε «σηκωθείτε», κατά προτίμηση συνοδεία του «παρακαλώ», και να μην απορούμε αν οι αποδέκτες της παράκλησης επιμείνουν να παραμείνουν καθιστοί, αφού δεν είναι γουαναμπί στρατιωτάκια.



Το "εγέρθητο/ω" είναι ελληνικά του στρατώνα. Δεν το (στραβο)έμαθε ο χρυσαυγίτης από τους αρχαίους Έλληνες συγγραφείς.


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2012)

Σήμερα αντιλήφθηκα από ένα δημοσίευμα του in.gr ότι το Great Pacific Garbage Patch έχει αποδοθεί από τους δημοσιογράφους-μεταφραστές "εγώ δεν έχω ανάγκη ν' ανοίξω λεξικό, γιατί έχω πάρει Λόουερ όταν πήγαινα Γ' Γυμνασίου" ως το "Μεγάλο Μπάλωμα Σκουπιδιών του Ειρηνικού".

Ναι, βρε λεβέντες. Κι εκείνο το vegetable patch που έχω στον κήπο μου μεταφράζεται "το μπάλωμα των λαχανικών".


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2012)

Ενώ αν διάβαζαν Λεξιλογία: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6698-Great-Pacific-Garbage-Patch.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2012)

Αυτό το άκυρο και κενό μνημόνιο, με το οποίο άρχισε να γεμίζει το διαδίκτυο, είναι βέβαια μετάφραση (ο θεός να την κάνει) του null and void. Όπως θα ανακαλύψει όποιος ανοίξει το λεξικάκι του, το τυπικό νομικό κλισέ null and void σημαίνει απλώς _άκυρο και ανίσχυρο_.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πιστεύω ότι αυτό το νήμα πρέπει να σπάσει στα τρία: σε λάθη/ζητήματα γραμματικά (μορφολογίας-σύνταξης), σε ζητήματα υφολογικά (π.χ. άνεμος-τσουνάμι) και σε ζητήματα κατανόησης-παρανόησης, που για μένα είναι και τα μόνα καθαρώς μεταφραστικά, που θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρουν πρωτίστως, αφού το φόρουμ είναι μεταφραστικό και όχι φιλολογικό. Και να μεταφερθούν και τα τρία κομμάτια στο κύριο φόρουμ. Ιδού τι με πληγώνει, ας πούμε:
> 
> Μετάφραση στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ απόψε, μιας δήλωσης του Φρανσουά Ολλάντ (από μνήμης το παραθέτω): "Ο εχθρός μου δεν είναι τα άλλα κόμματα (οι άλλοι φορείς κλπ. κλπ.). Εχθρός μου είναι κάποιος που δεν εκλέγεται, δεν εμφανίζεται, δεν ....., κι όμως κυβερνάει. Ο εχθρός μου αυτός είναι ο κόσμος της _οικονομίας_. [Le monde de la finance]
> 
> Αυτά είναι τα πραγματικά _μεταφραστικά_ λάθη, και αυτά θα έπρεπε να αναδεικνύουμε, νηματικώς χωριστά από τις άλλες συζητήσεις, τις γραμματικές, τις υφολογικές κλπ., και με τίτλο "νοηματικά λάθη" ή "παγίδες" (υπάρχει τέτοιο νήμα, θα μπορούσαν ίσως να ενωθούν). Αυτά κυρίως αφορούν και αυτά πληγώνουν το επάγγελμά μας. Ο πρόεδρος της Γαλλίας εχθρός του κόσμου της οικονομίας, στο δελτίο της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης!




Μες στην παραζάλη των ημερών ξέχασα να απαντήσω σ’ αυτό το σχόλιο. Και θεωρώ ότι εγώ οφείλω να απαντήσω επειδή εγώ ξεκίνησα το νήμα και επειδή δεν σε έχω πείσει ότι καλώς έχει, παρά τις κατά διαστήματα προτάσεις σου να πάρει την άλφα ή τη βήτα μορφή. 

Όλοι μας είμαστε αυστηροί σε κάποια πράγματα και πιο χαλαροί σε άλλα. Πιστεύω ότι η πλειοψηφία του φόρουμ θα ήθελε να διατηρηθεί αυτό το νήμα στη χαλαρή του μορφή. Όσοι θέλουν να βάλουν έμμεσα ή άμεσα και τη δασκαλίστικη διάσταση, έχει καλώς – αλλά να μην είναι απαραίτητο. Ούτε να πρέπει να σκεφτεί ο άλλος σε ποιο από τρία νήματα ανήκει κάτι που θεώρησε λάθος – ή δέκα «κάτι» που μάζεψε και θέλει να τα ρίξει όλα μαζί.

Δεν στήνουμε σ’ αυτό το νήμα κάποιον συγκεκριμένο μεταφραστικό ή γλωσσικό οδηγό. Άλλωστε, όποιος θέλει μπορεί, με αφορμή κάποιο λάθος που πρόσεξε, να ανοίξει ολόκληρο ξεχωριστό νήμα στις μεταφραστικές ή γλωσσικές ενότητες. Αυτό εδώ το νήμα έχει μια «δημοσιογραφική» χροιά. Το Sic! του Κουίνιον ή η στήλη του Reader's Digest “Pardon, your slip is showing” που ενέπνευσε τον τίτλο εδώ δεν σπάνε την ύλη τους σε κατηγορίες. Απευθύνεις πρόσκληση στους φίλους σου να σου φέρουν γλωσσικά ή μεταφραστικά στραβά που είδαν και τους ενόχλησαν ή τους διασκέδασαν χωρίς να βάζεις περιορισμούς, γιατί οι περιορισμοί αποθαρρύνουν. Η διαφορά είναι ότι εκεί έχουν συντάκτη που διαλέγει, το φόρουμ δεν έχει. Αλλά αυτή η διαφορά ΜΜΕ-φόρουμ ισχύει για όλα τα γραφτά που φιλοξενούν. 

Θα μπορούσε όποιος έχει το χρόνο και τη διάθεση να αξιοποιήσει την ύλη του νήματος αντιγράφοντας και συγκεντρώνοντας κάποια φαινόμενα σε άλλα ειδικά νήματα. Αλλά αυτά εδώ τα εκατό ή τα εκατό χιλιάδες λουλούδια ας τα αφήσουμε να ανθίσουν μαζί.


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2012)

Ωχ, του την είπε η Daily Mail του Κωστάλα:
There was also a chuckle from British people in the crowd as the announcer twice insisted on introducing Beckham as 'Sir David Beckham'.
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ure-lighting-Olympic-flame.html#ixzz1vIMMWjIw
​


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

Ναι, κάπου πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι τα μετάλλια CBE και OBE δεν σε κάνουν σερ.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_British_Empire


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, κάπου πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι τα μετάλλια CBE και OBE δεν σε κάνουν σερ.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7594-OBE-%CE%91%CE%BE%CE%B9%CF%89%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8C%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%A4%CE%AC%CE%B3%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%92%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE%CF%82-%CE%91%CF%85%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%BA%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%AF%CE%B1%CF%82


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, κάπου πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι τα μετάλλια CBE και OBE δεν σε κάνουν σερ.









Α, τώρα κατάλαβα τι σημαίνει *S*BE!


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2012)

Από συνέντευξη στο ΒΗΜΑ του Nando Parrano, ενός από τους επιζώντες των Άνδεων:

_Μία μέρα στα καλά καθούμενα,* ανακάλυψα τον εαυτό μου* στα 5.000 μέτρα, χωρίς ρούχα, χωρίς τροφή, χωρίς νερό, σε θερμοκρασία -30 βαθμούς Κελσίου, καταδικασμένο σε βέβαιο θάνατο._

"Ανακάλυψα τον εαυτό μου"; Μάλλον "βρέθηκα", θα έπρεπε να μεταφράσουμε το I found myself.


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, τώρα κατάλαβα τι σημαίνει *S*BE!



 mg::lol::lol:


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2012)

Από την εκπομπή του Jamie Oliver:

fennel seeds (μαραθόσπορος) = σπόροι φαινόλης.

Εδώ έχουμε όλους τους πλανήτες ανάδρομους: 

1) Ο μεταφραστής έχει μεσάνυχτα από μαγειρική.
2) Δεν του έδωσαν σενάριο, οπότε ακούει fennel και το κόβει για phenol.
3) Στη Χημεία έπαιρνε βαθμούς κάτω από τη βάση.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2012)

Ήρθε μια γριά στην πόλη, φέρνει σπόρο από φαινόλη
Τη ρωτήσαν τότε όλοι: «Πού σποριάζει η αιθανόλη;»
Για να πάνε να τη βρούνε, τα φυτά να καλλιεργούνε
Κι ολομέθυστοι μια σκόλη τον καρπό της να χαρούνε
Χικ τράνζιτ γκλόρια αιθανόλη :twit:


----------



## Costas (May 19, 2012)

Η μάχη του Φαινολώνα. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Από την εκπομπή του Jamie Oliver:
> 
> fennel seeds (μαραθόσπορος) = σπόροι φαινόλης.
> 
> ...



Όχι ότι δεν είναι κοτσάνα ολκής, αλλά μπορώ να τον δικαιολογήσω μέχρι κάποιον βαθμό γιατί το fennel ακούγεται σαν phenol, τουλάχιστον στις νότιες διαλέκτους, με μόνη διαφορά την προφορά του αρχικού e. Μπορεί να σκέφτηκε ότι κάτι δεν του κάθεται καλά αλλά να μην είχε κείμενο και να έπρεπε να προχωρήσει, γνωρίζοντας ότι είναι μια στιγμιαία πρόταση. Οπότε θα είπε "δεν βαριέσαι; Χώσε εκεί μια φαινόλη να πάει στο καλό. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τόσα κουλά ρίχνει ο Όλιβερ στο φαγί του, ποιος θα το προσέξει;"


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2012)

...
α. Οι «σπόροι φαινόλης» είναι σαν να λέμε «αβγά τριανταφυλλιάς» ή «νεογνά καρέκλας».

β. Είναι εκπομπή μαγειρικής, και φαντάσου να βάλει ο άλλος φαινόλη στο φαΐ:
:scared::bored: :s  :drool:  , :devil: ή :angel: 
Phenol is a strong neurotoxin_, if injected in blood-streams it can lead to instant death as it shuts down the neural transmissions system._ Phenol and its vapors are corrosive to the eyes, the skin, and the respiratory tract. Repeated or prolonged skin contact with phenol may cause dermatitis, or even second and third-degree burns due to phenol's caustic and defatting properties. Inhalation of phenol vapor may cause lung edema. The substance may cause harmful effects on the central nervous system and heart, resulting in dysrhythmia, seizures, and coma. The kidneys may be affected as well. Exposure may result in death and the effects may be delayed. 







Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες, από στιγμιαία απροσεξία όμως. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2012)

Δεν δικαιολογώ το να γράψει *φαινόλη*. Νομίζω όμως ότι καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό του/της. Προφανώς δεν ήξερε τι είναι η φαινόλη και δεν είχε διάθεση να μάθει. Ή μπορεί να αναρωτήθηκε και να διάβασε, αλλά να θεώρησε ότι είναι καλό να το αφήσει, αφού δεν ήξερε τι στ' αλήθεια έλεγε ο Όλιβερ. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να το αφήσει "*σπόρια*".


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2012)

Μπα, μάλλον δεν θα ήξερε. Αν διάβασε κι έμαθε τι είναι, είναι ασυγχώρητος ή σαμποτέρ. Όπως λες κι εσύ, Helle, στα σκούρα βάλε σκέτα σπόρια ή στη χειρότερη σκαρφίσου ένα άλλο φυτό, να μη βγάζει μάτι. Παπαρούνας π.χ., που μπαίνουν σε φαγητά, (and while you're at it, καλύτερα να μασάς παπαρούνες παρά να μεταφράζεις παπαριές ).


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

Helle, ξαναλέμε ότι οι εκπομπές μαγειρικής έχουν διαφορετική βαρύτητα από μια οποιαδήποτε ταινιούλα, επειδή αυτός που παρακολουθεί τη συνταγή μπορεί να θέλει να τη μιμηθεί. Η μαγειρική είναι ένα είδος τεχνικής μετάφρασης, και δεν επιτρέπεται να καταπιάνεσαι μ' αυτήν όταν είσαι ο τύπος που λέει, "Εγώ δεν ξέρω να βράσω ούτε αυγό". Κι ας πούμε ότι νομίζεις ότι ακούς "φαινόλη". Δεν κοιτάζεις σε μια wikipedia, για να διαπιστώσεις ότι: α) Δεν έχει σπόρους και β) Αποκλείεται να τη βάζουν στο φαγητό; 

Επίσης, στην εποχή του Ίντερνετ και των φόρουμ, δεν μπορούμε να πασαλείβουμε τη δουλειά που μας ανέθεσαν, χωρίς να ζητάμε τη βοήθεια κανενός, με τη δικαιολογία της βιασύνης και των χαμηλών αμοιβών. Κάθε μέρα βλέπεις εδώ μέσα παραδείγματα όλων μας να ζητάμε τη βοήθεια των συναδέλφων, να βρίσκουμε τρόπο να επικοινωνήσουμε ακόμα και με συγγραφείς, σεναριογράφους και ποιητές -- και όχι επειδή η μετάφρασή μας είναι καλοπληρωμένη ή επειδή έχουμε περισσότερο χρόνο στη διάθεσή μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2012)

Μα το είπα απ' την αρχή ότι είναι και κοτσάνα και αδικαιολόγητη, απλά προσπάθησα να ακολουθήσω το σκεπτικό του μεταφραστή. Συμφωνώ απολύτως σ' αυτά που λες.


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2012)

Κάθε φορά που βλέπω ξένη εκπομπή μαγειρικής αναρωτιέμαι αν οι μεταφραστές έχουν βράσει έστω και αβγό στη ζωή τους. Εδώ το πρόβλημα είναι σύνθετο, γιατί δεν δείχνει μόνο άγνοια βασικών πραγμάτων, δεν δείχνει έλλειψη κοινής λογικής, δείχνει απόλυτη αδιαφορία για τους ανθρώπους που παρακολουθούν την εκπομπή αλλά, αν το καλοσκεφτούμε, και γι' αυτούς που την έφτιαξαν, τις περισσότερες φορές με πολύ μεράκι. Είναι τόσες οι κοτσανάρες που έχουν δει τα ωραία και μεγάλα μου μάτια ώστε μου 'ρχεται ν' ανοίξω καινούργιο νήμα με συνταγές μαγειρικής που δεν τρώγονται με τίποτα. Πρώτο πιάτο τα ουζουρπαδόρα σκαλοπίνια με ραντίτσιο, που *δεν* είναι φιλετάκια με ούζο και ραδίκια. :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

Χαχαχα... Κοίτα εδώ:


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι ότι δεν είναι κοτσάνα ολκής, αλλά μπορώ να τον δικαιολογήσω μέχρι κάποιον βαθμό...


Καλημέρα, καλημέρα. Για να συνεννοούμαστε: άλλο είναι να καταλαβαίνεις πώς έγινε κάποιο λάθος (μα αυτό το έκανε ήδη η Αλεξάνδρα — το εξήγησε μέχρι και με την αστρολογία) και άλλο να λες «δικαιολογώ», που μπορεί, σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, να σημαίνει τρία πράγματα:

1. θεωρώ ότι κάποιος δρα ή ότι κάτι συντελείται με τρόπο ορθό και σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες
2. (α) προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω γιατί γίνεται / συμβαίνει κάτι ή γιατί δεν έγινε σωστά (αυτός ο ορισμός υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012)
(β) προβάλλω ελαφρυντικά για να υπερασπιστώ (κάποιον)

Όσοι σε διάβασαν, Helle, θεώρησαν ότι δεν εννοείς το 2(α), αφού αυτό το είχε ήδη κάνει η Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά το 2(β), δηλαδή ότι βρίσκεις ελαφρυντικά, αφού κανένας δεν μπορεί να πίστεψε ότι θεωρείς ότι όλα έγιναν σωστά και με το νόμο.

Το μεταφραστικό δικαστήριο του νήματος κρίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν ελαφρυντικά, ότι ο θεατής ή θα γελάσει ή θα βάλει φαινόλη και θα έχει (ν)τράβαλα, και ότι για κάποια λάθη δεν υπάρχουν ελαφρυντικά, πώς να το κάνουμε; Ούτε καν οι ανάδρομοι πλανήτες!

:)


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι ότι δεν είναι κοτσάνα ολκής, αλλά μπορώ να τον δικαιολογήσω μέχρι κάποιον βαθμό [...]


Και για να το πούμε πιο απλά, Ελληγενή, αν η γιαγιά σου/η μαμά σου/κάποιο αγαπημένο σου πρόσωπο είχε μαγειρέψει φαγητό με φαινόλη και μετά το είχε φάει, η διατύπωσή σου θα ήταν ίδια;

Και, συγγνώμη, αλλά νομίζω ότι το περιστατικό πρέπει να καταγγελθεί στο κανάλι.


----------



## Costas (May 20, 2012)

Δεν άντεξα και στο άρθρο κάποιου Παύλου Γεωργιάδη στο protagon, με τη νιοστή ειρωνεία για τα αγγλικά του Τσίπρα, ποστάρισα το εξής σχόλιο:

Αφού τόσο πολύ μέμφεσαι, Pavlos, τον Τσίπρα για τα αγγλικά του, πρόσεξε κι εσύ τα ελληνικά σου:

"να αλλάξουν πολλά και εκ βαθέως" -> εκ βαθέων. Αλλά ούτε αυτό ταιριάζει σ' αυτό που ήθελες να πεις, που είναι το 'να αλλάξουν εκ βάθρων'. Εκ βαθέων εκέκραξά σε, Pavlos.

"ορκομωσία" -> "ορκωμοσία"

"οι φιγούρες που εκπροσωπείς" -> το figures δεν είναι φιγούρες στα ελληνικά, αλλά αριθμοί ή μεγέθη. "Τα μεγέθη που εκπροσωπείς".

"έλα ντε, όμως, που ο κόσμος άλλαξε" -> "έλα όμως που ο κόσμος άλλαξε". Το "έλα ντε" το λέμε όταν συμφωνούμε με κάποιον, όχι όταν διαφωνούμε.

Λιγότερη χολή και αλαζονεία την επόμενη φορά, παρακαλώ.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Έχει γίνει πολλή καζούρα για τα αγγλικά του Τσίπρα και σοβαρά σχόλια σε βαθμό υπερβολής. Ομολογώ ότι με έχουν ενοχλήσει (και για τσιπρικός δεν μπορώ να κατηγορηθώ). Εδώ άλλοι ηγέτες δεν μιλούν καθόλου αγγλικά και άλλοι έχουν προφορά που ενοχλεί αφόρητα αυτούς που θέλουν να ενοχλούνται από κακές προφορές. Ωστόσο, αν ο Τσίπρας προσέξει τα σχόλια, κακό δεν θα του κάνει. Η εικόνα που έβγαζε στο CNN δεν ήταν θετική, εκεί όμως τα πρόχειρα αγγλικά υπογράμμιζαν μια γενικότερη προχειρότητα του λόγου του που δεν βοηθά όταν έχεις να κάνεις με κάποιους ήδη αρνητικά προδιατεθειμένους. (Ο δημοσιογράφος με τα κακά ελληνικά του δεν έχει ίδιο ρόλο και ίδιες ευθύνες.)


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο δημοσιογράφος με τα κακά ελληνικά του δεν έχει ίδιο ρόλο και ίδιες ευθύνες.


Ο συγκεκριμένος μπλογκογράφος του Protagon δεν είναι δημοσιογράφος. Το βιογραφικό του δείχνει θετικές επιστήμες με σπουδές αποκλειστικά στο εξωτερικό.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ο συγκεκριμένος μπλογκογράφος του Protagon δεν είναι δημοσιογράφος. Το βιογραφικό του δείχνει θετικές επιστήμες με σπουδές αποκλειστικά στο εξωτερικό.


Εννοείς ότι δεν είναι _επαγγελματίας_ δημοσιογράφος, διότι είναι δημοσιογράφος στο βαθμό που δημοσιογραφεί. :)

Αλλά το σχόλιό μου ήταν γενικότερο. Τα κακά ελληνικά ή αγγλικά των δημοσιογράφων στο Protagon.gr δεν αφορούν τις δημόσιες σχέσεις της χώρας.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2012)

Κώστα, προσθέτω άλλον ένα μεζέ άψητο, που μου στάθηκε στο λαιμό, εκτός από το αριστουργηματικό «οι φιγούρες που εκπροσωπείς είναι πολύ μικρές» (ρηγαδάκια-νταμίτσες-βαλεδάκια, πιρουετίτσες ή καραγκιοζάκια; ), το σιχαμένο «επικοινωνώ» σε μεταβατική χρήση:

Όμως πρέπει να βρεις τον τρόπο να τα επικοινωνήσεις καταλλήλως. Είναι υποχρέωσή σου. ΟΚ; 

Να του επικοινωνήσει ο παπάς στ' αυτί κι ο διάκος στο κεφάλι τού μεταβατικού «επικοινωνώ» (όχι του συντάκτη βέβαια· μεροκάματο της πένας είναι, κι ας είναι βουτηγμένη στη χολή). Στην ουσία του κειμένου δεν μπαίνω, έκαστος με τον μπάκακά του κι από βατραχομυομαχίες χορτάσαμε.


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2012)

Costas said:


> Δεν άντεξα και στο άρθρο κάποιου Παύλου Γεωργιάδη στο protagon, με τη νιοστή ειρωνεία για τα αγγλικά του Τσίπρα, ποστάρισα το εξής σχόλιο:
> 
> Αφού τόσο πολύ μέμφεσαι, Pavlos, τον Τσίπρα για τα αγγλικά του, πρόσεξε κι εσύ τα ελληνικά σου:
> 
> ...



Ήδη πήρες ένα εύγε από έναν σχολιαστή εκεί κι άλλο ένα από μένα εδώ :)


----------



## Costas (May 20, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά, sarant. :)

Daeman, το μεταβατικό 'επικοινωνώ' δεν το έβαλα, γιατί θα βρεθούν κάποιοι που θα το υπερασπιστούν λόγω χρήσης (ίσως να 'μαι κι εγώ απ' αυτούς... ). Οπότε έβαλα όσα μου φάνηκε ότι δεν σηκώνουν ενστάσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

Να είχα ένα ευρώ για κάθε φορά που ένας δημοσιογράφος μπερδεύει τις δεκαετίες της ηλικίας των ανθρώπων! Θα είχα μαζέψει ένα ωραίο κομπόδεμα τώρα. Ίσως πρέπει να αρχίσουν να το διδάσκουν στις σχολές δημοσιογραφίας.

Από το in.gr, μιλώντας για την 54χρονη Μισέλ Φάιφερ:Έχοντας διαβεί το κατώφλι της πέμπτης δεκαετίας της ζωής της και με τη βοήθεια μερικών καλών της φίλων (Στίβεν Φρίαρς, Τιμ Μπάρτον) επιστρέφει δυναμικά στη μεγάλη οθόνη.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

Ε, σωστό είναι. :twit: Πριν διαβεί το κατώφλι της έκτης διάβηκε και διέσχισε την πρώτη, τη δεύτερη, την τρίτη, την τέταρτη και την πέμπτη δεκαετία.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

Εντάξει, τότε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

Είναι υπερδύναμη του σόφτγουερ η ΠΓΔΜ;

Έτσι μοιάζει να πιστεύει το Έθνος, σε σημερινό άρθρο:

Ο κ.Γκρούεφσκι σημείωσε ότι οι ισχυρές χώρες του ΝΑΤΟ «καλούν» τη χώρα του μόνον όταν τη χρειάζονται, όπως το 1999 όταν η χώρα του παρείχε λογισμική στήριξη για τους βομβαρδισμούς του ΝΑΤΟ εναντίον της Σερβίας ή για να αποστείλει στρατιώτες στο Αφγανιστάν και στο Ιράκ, [...]

Προφανώς δεν έχουμε μόνο το κλασικό λάθος logistics=λογιστικά, αλλά και διόρθωση της αμφίβολης "λογιστικής στήριξης" με την πιο :woot: εύλογη "λογισμική στήριξη"...


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Άντε να βάλω κι εγώ ένα σύνδεσμο:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2205-logistics-εφοδιαστική-επιμελητεία


----------



## Costas (May 20, 2012)

Η πλάκα είναι πως έχω ακούσει πως οι Σκοπιανοί έχουν αρκετό σόφτγουερ...


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2012)

Costas said:


> Να 'σαι καλά, sarant. :)
> 
> Daeman, το μεταβατικό 'επικοινωνώ' δεν το έβαλα, γιατί θα βρεθούν κάποιοι που θα το υπερασπιστούν λόγω χρήσης (ίσως να 'μαι κι εγώ απ' αυτούς... ). Οπότε έβαλα όσα μου φάνηκε ότι δεν σηκώνουν ενστάσεις.



Αφού όμως σημειώνεις και τα ορθογραφικά, πρόσθεσε και το: συνομιλήκων μου


----------



## Costas (May 20, 2012)

Μου ξέφυγε!


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα, καλημέρα. Για να συνεννοούμαστε: άλλο είναι να καταλαβαίνεις πώς έγινε κάποιο λάθος (μα αυτό το έκανε ήδη η Αλεξάνδρα — το εξήγησε μέχρι και με την αστρολογία) και άλλο να λες «δικαιολογώ», που μπορεί, σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, να σημαίνει τρία πράγματα:
> 
> 1. θεωρώ ότι κάποιος δρα ή ότι κάτι συντελείται με τρόπο ορθό και σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες
> 2. (α) προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω γιατί γίνεται / συμβαίνει κάτι ή γιατί δεν έγινε σωστά (αυτός ο ορισμός υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012)
> ...





Palavra said:


> Και για να το πούμε πιο απλά, Ελληγενή, αν η γιαγιά σου/η μαμά σου/κάποιο αγαπημένο σου πρόσωπο είχε μαγειρέψει φαγητό με φαινόλη και μετά το είχε φάει, η διατύπωσή σου θα ήταν ίδια;
> 
> Και, συγγνώμη, αλλά νομίζω ότι το περιστατικό πρέπει να καταγγελθεί στο κανάλι.



Εντάξει, χρησιμοποίησα λάθος λέξη. Σταματήστε να λιθοβολείτε, άπονοι Λεξιλόγοι. Με έχετε δει εμένα ποτέ να λεπτολογώ (μην τολμήσετε να απαντήσετε);:glare:


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2012)

Είδα σε τίτλο του Mega την *ανακεφαλοποίηση των τραπεζών. Αλλά δεν ήταν το μόνο, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται. Ορίστε και μερικές χιλιάδες ακόμα στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Rogerios (May 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άντε να βάλω κι εγώ ένα σύνδεσμο:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2205-logistics-εφοδιαστική-επιμελητεία



Είναι όμως κρίμα που λείπει από τον τίτλο του νήματος η "διοικητική μέριμνα". ;)


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Είναι όμως κρίμα που λείπει από τον τίτλο του νήματος η "διοικητική μέριμνα". ;)



_Ήταν_ κρίμα, πράγματι.


----------



## Costas (May 21, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Είδα σε τίτλο του Mega την *ανακεφαλοποίηση των τραπεζών. Αλλά δεν ήταν το μόνο, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται. Ορίστε και μερικές χιλιάδες ακόμα στο Διαδίκτυο.


Η ανακεφαλαιοποίηση, όμως θα ήταν μούρλια. Αυτό το επανα-, όταν ένα απλό ανα- αρκεί, μου τη σπάει άσχημα. (Ακόμα και ανακεφαλαίωση θα δεχόμουν, για να καταλάβεις...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2012)

Costas said:


> Η ανακεφαλαιοποίηση, όμως θα ήταν μούρλια. Αυτό το επανα-, όταν ένα απλό ανα- αρκεί, μου τη σπάει άσχημα. (Ακόμα και ανακεφαλαίωση θα δεχόμουν, για να καταλάβεις...)


Μα, αυτά ισχύουν (κυρίως). Το έχουμε κουβεντιάσει, άλλωστε.


----------



## Costas (May 21, 2012)

Ε, ναι. Γιατί όμως επαναδιαπραγμάτευση; Ιδώ σ' θέλ! :angry:


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ε, ναι. Γιατί όμως επαναδιαπραγμάτευση; Ιδώ σ' θέλ! :angry:



Για τον ίδιο λόγο που _επανάληψη_. Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει αναδιαπραγμάτευση/εύομαι.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Προ ολίγου είχε τη Μιλένα Αποστολάκη στη ΝΕΤ, στον Αρβανίτη, και είπε επανειλημμένα "αναδιαπραγμάτευση", και πολύ το φχαριστήθηκα, κι ας με συχωρέσουν ο Hellegenes και το ΛΚΝ. :)

Την ώρα ίδια στην ΕΤ3 είχε γαλλικό ντοκιμαντέρ για την Υεμένη, και πηγαίνει ο αφηγητής στο Άντεν και μιλάει με μια νεαρή καθηγήτρια που του λέει ενοχλημένη ότι πολλά πράματα που υποτίθεται ότι είναι χαράμ (απαγορευμένα από τον ισλαμικό νόμο) δεν είναι χαράμ, παρά απαγορεύονται από την τοπική παράδοση και καταχρηστικά θεωρούνται χαράμ. Και ο ομιλητής σχολιάζει: ainsi la vraie foi se passe de la loi. Προσωπικά βρίσκω άστοχη την παρατήρηση του αφηγητή, ωστόσο βρίσκω ακόμα πιο άστοχη, ή μάλλον αντιστρεπτική του νοήματος, τη μετάφραση: "έτσι η αληθινή πίστη περνά (μέσα) από το νόμο". Το ακριβώς αντίθετο σημαίνει: "έτσι η αληθινή πίστη δεν έχει ανάγκη το νόμο". Άλλο passer par, άλλο se passer de.


----------



## Tradu_cretense (May 22, 2012)

Γεια χαρά σας όλους και όλες. Μόλις "μπήκα" στο lexilogia.gr. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον thread. Ας βάλω και εγώ ένα λιθαράκι...
Πριν μερικούς μήνες, ντοκιμαντέρ στην ΕΤ3 για τη ζωή του Martin Luther King.
Έχει δολοφονηθεί, τα πλάνα δείχνουν το φέρετρο κλπ.
"...χιλιάδες κόσμου ...στην κηδεία του Μαρτίνου Λούθηρου Βασιλιά (με κεφαλαία)..."


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες, σύντεκνε.

Θα πρέπει να νιώθουμε ευγνώμονες που ο μεταφραστής / η μεταφράστρια δεν σκέφτηκε ότι και martin = χελιδόνι!


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Πάντως το κομμάτι "Μαρτίνος Λούθηρος" έχει πολλά προτερήματα. Εκτός κι αν αρχίσουμε να αποκαλούμε τον Γερμανό θρησκευτικό μεταρρυθμιστή...Μάρτιν Λούθερ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 22, 2012)

Πάντως ο Τσαρλς Ντάργουιν έχει ήδη μπει στη ζωή μας (και δικαίως ίσως, γιατί στον αντίποδά του έχουμε τον Ζαν Μπατίστ Λαμάρκ και όχι τον Ιωάννη Βαπτιστή Λαμάρκιο)... γιατί όχι και άλλοι;

Εξάλλου λέμε Ιερώνυμος* Σαβοναρόλα και όχι Σαβοναρόλας. Σχιζογλώσσεια...

* όταν δεν λέμε Τζιρόλαμο


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το κλασικό διπλό είναι το _Καρτέσιος - Ντεκάρτ_. Αλλά έχουμε και τα παράγωγα: _καρτεσιανός, δαρβινισμός, λουθηρανός. _Ο Γερμανός Λούθηρος θα ήταν Λούτερ;


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Λούτερ, βέβαια, αλλά τότε δεν θα γινόταν η σύνδεση με τον Λούτερ τον Νεότερο!


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2012)

Τα ξένα ονόματα θα το παθαίνουν αυτό και θα προσαρμόζονται πότε στα δεξιά και πότε στα αριστερά. Ας το αποδεχτούμε. Δεν γίνεται να το εκλογικεύσουμε και να πούμε τι θα μας φαίνεται γελοίο και τι όχι. Η γελοιότητα ή μη, στην γλώσσα, είναι θέμα συνήθειας.


----------



## Tradu_cretense (May 23, 2012)

Θα συμφωνήσω πως η γελοιότητα ή μη στη γλώσσα είναι θέμα συνήθειας.
Ελλοχεύει όμως και ο κίνδυνος να γίνει η γελοιότητα συνήθεια (στη γλώσσα, αλλού έχει παγιωθεί το φαινόμενο ήδη. Βλ. πολιτική)
Κάπου στα Λαδάδικα στη Θεσσαλονίκη σε ένα άσχημο παλαιό γκρίζο άδειο (πια) κτίριο υπάρχει ασύλληπτη ονομασία (με μεγάλα γράμματα στο μπαλκόνι) του κάποτε γραφείου των Lloyd's στη Θεσ/κη. Γράφει ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΝ ΛΛΟΫΔ'Σ. Και βρήκα και αυτό: http://www.gocar.gr/directory/4248,ENWSH_ASFALISTWN_LLOYDS_LONDINOY.html .

Δηλαδή κάποιον Ισπανό με το επίθετο LLORENTE γιατί τον λέμε Γιορέντε και όχι ΛΛΟΡΕΝΤΕ? 
Ή επειδή πάνω τα καρντάσια το έχουν με το βαρύ "Λ" τους έκατσε όμορφα;


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Και μετά απ' αυτό πρέπει να διαβάσεις το νήμα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7118-Lloyd-s-of-London

Ωστόσο, στα παλιά γκρίζα κτίρια είναι αναμενόμενο να βρεις παλιές, γκρίζες μεταγραφές. :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2012)

Να σημειωθεί ότι με τη γραφή Λλόυδ'ς το βρίσκουμε και στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως, οπότε καθόλου δεν φταίει η παλιά ταμπέλα για τη σημερινή "γελοιότητα". Ήταν η αναγνωρισμένη και από το ελληνικό κράτος μεταγραφή. Δείτε π.χ. το Ν.Δ. 400/70:


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

Εάν η εταιρεία αυτόν τον τρόπο μεταγραφής (δηλ. _Λλόϋδς_) εδήλωσε κατά την έναρξη των εν Ελλάδι () δραστηριοτήτων της, τότε αυτός είναι υποχρεωτικός.


----------



## sarant (May 23, 2012)

... η *ασημένια επένδυση* της ελληνικής εξόδου [από το ευρώ] 
Πρόκειται βέβαια για το silver lining, το θετικό στοιχείο ενός κατά τα άλλα αρνητικού γεγονότος ή ενδεχομένου, από την παροιμία every cloud has a silver lining (δεν έχουμε λήμμα ούτε για τον ιδιωματισμό ούτε για την παροιμία).

Από το nooz.gr, σε κατά τα άλλα ενδιαφέρον και απαιτητικό στη μετάφραση άρθρο (με λινκ προς το πρωτότυπο):
http://www.nooz.gr/economy/mia-eksosi-tis-elladas-8a-esoze-to-euro


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

sarant said:


> (δεν έχουμε λήμμα ούτε για τον ιδιωματισμό ούτε για την παροιμία)


Δεν έχουμε διότι υπάρχει σε κάθε λεξικό. 

Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το πετσοκομμένο άρθρο έχει το «Ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού» σαν τίτλο στην επόμενη ενότητα, εκεί που το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο έχει κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό. Μυστήρια πράγματα!


----------



## Tradu_cretense (May 23, 2012)

Ναι Zazula έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό.


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2012)

Στα σχόλια κάτω από άρθρο του Στ. Κούλογλου στο tvsx, "Φλούδες ελπίδες". Ωραίο!


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

Costas said:


> Στα σχόλια κάτω από άρθρο του Στ. Κούλογλου στο tvsx, "Φλούδες ελπίδες". Ωραίο!





Palavra said:


> Και είπα κι εγώ θα τους μπερδέψω περισσότερο από σένα. Φλούδες οι ελπίδες μου
> Ευχαριστώ αμφότερες!


 Λεξιλογία, 9-4-'09
...



Elsa said:


> Κάτι τέτοια, μεσημεριάτικα, με μελαγχολούν, ειδικά μετά από πολύ χτεσινοβραδινό _laundry _με ημίτονα και συνημίτονα...Ήλπιζα και ευχόμουν τα παιδιά μου να μεγαλώσουν με ένα τέτοιο σχολείο, αλλά δυστυχώς, φ*λ*ούδες οι ελπίδες!


 Λεξιλογία, 2-2-'10 

:)


----------



## sarant (May 24, 2012)

Υπάρχει και Φλούδες ερπίδες.

Φλούδες ερπίδες: πριν κακαρίσει το κοκοράκι για μεσημεριανό διάλειμμα, η λύση του κουίζ είχε βρεθεί
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/diploquiz/


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

Όταν μπλέκουμε με εξωτικά ονόματα...


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Χτες αργά το βράδυ πάρα πολύ νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί, πληροφορήθηκα και την ύπαρξη του *_αναδιπλούμενου _φορέματος. Φυσικά δεν είναι άλλο από το το κρουαζέ ή σταυρωτό φόρεμα, αλλά αυτά παθαίνει όποιος τη νύχτα περπατεί χρησιμοποιεί την τηλεόραση ως φάρμακο κατά της αϋπνίας. :angry:


----------



## Palavra (May 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν μπλέκουμε με εξωτικά ονόματα...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Αν όμως κάποιος έγραφε «Μαρίνα Κωχ» κατά λάθος, κανένας δεν θα το σχολίαζε... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

Αν έγραφε Μαρίνα Τομέι, όμως;


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2012)

Εγώ θα έλεγα "περιεργάζεται", βέβαια, αλλά στην Καθημερινή σίγουρα ξέρουν καλύτερα. Κάποια επεξεργασία θα έχουν υπόψη τους που είναι άγνωστη σ' εμάς τους πτωχούς μεταφραστές.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2012)

Μπορεί να μάζεψε τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες από το κεφάλι του προέδρου και τώρα να τις επεξεργάζεται. Πέρα απ' την πλάκα, αυτό το "επεξεργάζεται" αντί "περιεργάζεται" έχει γίνει πολύ συχνό τα τελευταία χρόνια.


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορεί να μάζεψε τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες από το κεφάλι του προέδρου και τώρα να τις επεξεργάζεται. Πέρα απ' την πλάκα, αυτό το "επεξεργάζεται" αντί "περιεργάζεται" έχει γίνει πολύ συχνό τα τελευταία χρόνια.



Εξ ου και το 
_*-Ρε φίλε, τώρα με δουλεύεις ή με επεξεργάζεσαι;
-Μπα, τίποτα απ' τα δύο. Απλώς σε περιεργάζομαι.*_


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2012)

Ποίημα του Γκρας για την Ελλάδα, πιο πολλά εδώ, απ'όπου και το εξής:
«Από τη χώρα που σου έδωσε _το λίνκο_ και βρίσκεται κοντά στο χάος, μένεις μακριά» γράφει ο Γκρας απευθυνόμενος στην Ευρώπη.

Δυστυχώς, το Γκουγκλ μου βγαζει και λίνκο της δημοκρατίας και λίνκο για βρεφη κλπ κλπ. 


Το ποίημα του Γκρας στη Λεξιλογία: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...de-Το-όνειδος-της-Ευρώπης&p=143467#post143467


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Καθώς διάβαζα τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια στου Σαραντάκου και ειδικότερα για το κοκοράκι που λάλησε, θυμήθηκα ένα ωραίο που διάβασα στην αρχή της εβδομάδας.

Ξέρετε αυτό που λέει ο Ματθαίος, που ο Χριστός είπε στον Πέτρο ότι θα τον απαρνηθεί (ο Πέτρος τον Χριστό) τρεις φορές πριν το ξημέρωμα. Το «ξημέρωμα» ο Ματθαίος το λέει «πριν αλέκτορα φωνήσαι» και συνεχίζει «τρις απαρνήση με» (Ματθ. 26:34).

Επειδή λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει κόμμα (κάτι τέτοια το έκαναν απαραίτητο), πολλοί το διαβάζουν με το επίρρημα να κάνει παρέα σε λάθος ρήμα: «πριν αλέκτορα φωνήσαι τρις, απαρνήση με» (π.χ. «λαλήσει τρεις φορές», μια από τις πάμπολλες εκδοχές του καταταλαιπωρημένου χωρίου). 

Στην αρχή της εβδομάδας διάβασα σε κείμενο του Άρη Δαβαράκη μια νεότερη εκδοχή, εντελώς πληθωριστική:
Μου το είχε πει με τον τρόπο του ο Τσίπρας πριν από την Κυριακή των Βαΐων, συγγνώμη, των εκλογών εννοούσα. «Πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσαι τρις, τρις θα με αρνηθείς».


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσαι τρις, τρις θα με αρνηθείς



Τρία αλεκτοράκια κάθονταν, το έκτο κελαηδούσε...


----------



## fourioti (May 26, 2012)

'Εχω MEGA θέμα με τις πινακίδες των πόλεων. Καταβάλλω φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να αλλάξουν μερικές. Παλαιότερα υπήρχε στο Φλοίσβο Κορίνθου- σήμερα πλατεία Πηγάσου μια πινακίδα καφέ που έγραφε ΠΡΟΣ ΔΟΥ /Το DOY και προς ΣΥΝΟΙΚΙΣΜΟ/ΤΟ SETTLEMENT και άλλα πολλά που διορθώθηκαν από εμένα τότε. Υπήρχε και το St Paul's Temple έξω από το σπίτι μου & D.D XILOKERIZA (Δημοτικό Διαμέρισμα Ξυλοκέριζας) Για περισσότερο MEGAλείο διαβάστε
http://yankogohome.blogspot.com/2011/06/meg-mun-tax.html και όλο εμφανίζονται καινούργιες. Υπάρχει σωτηρία από αυτές;


----------



## sarant (May 27, 2012)

Από τη μετάδοση του φεστιβάλ Γιουροβίζιον και από την παρουσίαση του Αζερμπαϊτζάν στο διάλειμμα πριν αρχίσει η ανακοίνωση των αποτελεσμάτων:

Το Αζερμπαϊτζάν *εξορηγνύει* ένα εκατομμύριο βαρέλια πετρέλαιο τη μέρα (ή κάποια άλλη ποσότητα που δεν συγκράτησα).

Ή πρέπει να γραφτεί... εξωρηγνύει;


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Με πρόλαβες. Μα εμείς πια δεν έχουμε ριμόουτ κοντρόλ. Σπέλινγκ τσεκ μασίν έχουμε.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

*Παρακολουθείστε ζωντανά από το in.gr.*

Πάντα είχα τον ενδόμυχο φόβο ότι, όπως εγώ παρακολουθώ τον κόσμο από την οθόνη του υπολογιστή μου, έτσι και ο κόσμος παρακολουθεί εμένα από κάποιο κρυφό ματάκι της οθόνης μου. Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν σας έχει περάσει ποτέ από το νου αυτή η σκέψη επιστημονικής φαντασίας και φρίκης! 

Ε, να λοιπόν που έρχεται το in.gr και το επιβεβαιώνει. Με παρακολουθούν και με παρακολουθούν ζωντανά. Παρακολουθούν μόνο εμένα (να καμαρώνω τουλάχιστον γι’ αυτό…) ή παρακολουθούμαστε όλοι;

Αν πάλι εννοούν «Παρακολουθήστε ζωντανά», ας διαβάσουν αυτό:
–είστε, –ήστε, –ίστε: Είστε ή δεν είστε του κλαμπ;


----------



## fourioti (May 27, 2012)

Είπε και το απίστευτο ¨*η κυρία Λαγκάρντ αναγκάστηκε να συσκευάσει"* το αντελήφθη αμέσως και διόρθωσε την τρανταχτή αλήθεια της λανθάνουσας γλώσσας του Ευαγγέλου σε: *να ανασκευάσει.*
Bonjour!


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

Πάλι στο Mayday (Μακεδονία TV) το «set off the alarm» αποδόθηκε «κλείνει τον συναγερμό» — το οποίο είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο από το τι σημαίνει το αγγλικό, δηλ. το ότι ενεργοποιεί τον συναγερμό, ότι προκαλεί συναγερμό.


----------



## Tradu_cretense (May 28, 2012)

Κρήτη. Είσοδος σε εθνική οδό. Νεά εθνική οδός, μετάφραση : National Old Road. Συνεπώς ο συμπαθής τουρίστας καταλαβαίνει πως όλοι οι δρόμοι είναι παλιοί (καλά αυτό φαίνεται άλλωστε) και τυχαίνει απλά να μπαίνει τώρα και σε έναν που δεν είναι επαρχιακός αλλά εθνικός.


fourioti said:


> 'Εχω MEGA θέμα με τις πινακίδες των πόλεων. Καταβάλλω φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να αλλάξουν μερικές. Παλαιότερα υπήρχε στο Φλοίσβο Κορίνθου- σήμερα πλατεία Πηγάσου μια πινακίδα καφέ που έγραφε ΠΡΟΣ ΔΟΥ /Το DOY και προς ΣΥΝΟΙΚΙΣΜΟ/ΤΟ SETTLEMENT και άλλα πολλά που διορθώθηκαν από εμένα τότε. Υπήρχε και το St Paul's Temple έξω από το σπίτι μου & D.D XILOKERIZA (Δημοτικό Διαμέρισμα Ξυλοκέριζας) Για περισσότερο MEGAλείο διαβάστε
> http://yankogohome.blogspot.com/2011/06/meg-mun-tax.html και όλο εμφανίζονται καινούργιες. Υπάρχει σωτηρία από αυτές;


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2012)

Παλιότερη είδηση, αλλά σήμερα την πήρε το μάτι μου και τυφλώθηκα προς στιγμήν:
Αναποφάσιστοι ένας στους τρεις Ιρλανδοί για το Σύμφωνο λίγο πριν την κάλπη


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2012)

*Η Πάχη Μεγάρων μετακόμισε στην Ανατολική Αττική;*

Φταίω εγώ τώρα να υποθέσω ότι ο δημοσιογράφος: 
(α) Δεν πάτησε εκεί το πόδι του, ή 
(β) Είναι αστέρι (λέμε τώρα) στη γεωγραφία, ακόμα και της Αττικής; 

Από το Αθηνόραμα:


----------



## Irini (Jun 1, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το βάλω εδώ αλλά κάπου _έπρεπε _να το βάλω. Έψαχνα για μονολεκτική ει δυνατόν μετάφραση του airshow (ως μία λέξη) και είπα να κοιτάξω και το google translate (καμιά φορά δεν ξέρεις). 

Απάντηση: Τανάγρα :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2012)

Εμ, το ήθελες μονολεκτικό κι εσύ!  






Αφού σε ρωτάει, ευγενέστατα. Μήπως θέλεις δύο λέξεις;






Αντέχει το επάγγελμα, ακόμη!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2012)

Από ταινία που είδα πρόσφατα στο Σταρ, δεν θυμάμαι ποια:

What is the Mariana(s) Trench? = Ποια είναι η Μαριάνα Τρεντς;


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> [...] What is the Mariana(s) Trench? = Ποια είναι η Μαριάνα Τρεντς;



Αυτή που φτιάχνει τις τοστάδες για το πρωινό, θαλασσομουσκεμένες. Όταν την ανακάλυψε και ο Κάμερον, ενθουσιάστηκε με τα τσιμπολογήματά της. Τιτάνια η μαγείρισσα, αβυσσαλέα όμως η τάφρος. :laugh:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ποια είναι η Μαριάνα Τρεντς;


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Η αρραβωνιαστικιά του Γκρέσιαν Ουρν. Παλιά τα είχε με τον Άρσον, αλλά ήταν καμμένο χαρτί...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...αλλά ήταν καμμένο χαρτί...


Η γραφή με τα δύο -μ- έχει πολιτική χροιά;

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11144


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2012)

Ε... Χμμμ.... Μη! :angry::angry:


----------



## Irini (Jun 2, 2012)

Λοιπόν, όταν βοηθάς στη μετάφραση web λεξικού, η ζωή είναι μαρτύριο (π.χ. τι στο διάτανο είναι _ακριβώς _το plat και ποια η ακριβής του μετάφραση; ) , αλλά να 'ναι καλά το google translate. Ψάχνοντας για εναλλακτικές μεταφράσεις του ascendance ξαναέκανα το λάθος να δω τι λέει και το google. Για να είμαι δίκαιη, στις εναλλακτικές του προτάσεις υπάρχει το "άνοδος" και το "ανοδική πορεία". Η πρώτη κι η καλύτερη όμως είναι "Βώκος"


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> O διοικητής του Νοσοκομείου Παίδων Αγία Σοφία, διαβάζοντας με μεγάλη επιμέλεια ένα κείμενο-ύμνο για την προσφορά της κυρίας Μαριάννας Βαρδινογιάννη, μας είπε ότι η κυρία Β. είναι πάντα δίπλα τους και **ενσκήπτει με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον στα προβλήματα του νοσοκομείου*. Σαν κακοκαιρία άραγε ή σαν επιδημία;
> 
> *ενσκήπτω* [ens<k>ípto] P αόρ. _ενέσκηψα, _απαρέμφ. _ενσκήψει _ *:* (λόγ.) για κακό που έρχεται, που εκδηλώνεται, που εμφανίζεται κτλ. ορμητικά και απροσδόκητα: _Eνέσκηψε θύελλα / κακοκαιρία· _(πρβ. _ξεσπώ_). _Eνέσκηψε επιδημία χολέρας. _ [λόγ. < αρχ. _ἐνσκήπτω_]
> 
> *εγκύπτω* [en<g>ípto] P αόρ. _ενέκυψα, _απαρέμφ. _εγκύψει_ *:* (λόγ.) ~ _σε κτ., _εξετάζω, μελετώ κτ. με πολλή αγάπη και προθυμία, με πολύ ζήλο: _Aπό νεαρή ηλικία ενέκυψε στην πλατωνική φιλοσοφία. H επιτροπή θα εγκύψει στα προβλήματα. _ [λόγ. < αρχ. _ἐγκύπτω _`σκύβω και κοιτάζω μέσα΄]



Μια επανάληψη δεν βλάπτει. Ζητάμε από κάποιον να *σκύψει* (πάνω) στα προβλήματα των καρκινοπαθών ή να *εγκύψει* στα προβλήματά τους και όχι να _ενσκήψει_ (εκτός αν είναι καταιγίδα).


----------



## sarant (Jun 3, 2012)

Κατά σατανική σύμπτωση, στα βραδινά δελτία ειδήσεων άκουσα τον υπηρεσιακό υπουργό Υγείας κ. Κίττα να κάνει «έκκληση στα κόμματα να ενσκήψουν στα προβλήματα» σχετικά με τα φάρμακα και να εκφράζει τη βεβαιότητα ότι «θα ενσκήψουν».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2012)

Τα τέρατα της καθαρεύουσας, με τα οποία η γλώσσα θα είχε ξεμπερδέψει, αν αφηνόταν η δημοτική ελεύθερη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2012)

sarant said:


> Κατά σατανική σύμπτωση, στα βραδινά δελτία ειδήσεων άκουσα τον υπηρεσιακό υπουργό Υγείας κ. Κίττα να κάνει «έκκληση στα κόμματα να ενσκήψουν στα προβλήματα» σχετικά με τα φάρμακα και να εκφράζει τη βεβαιότητα ότι «θα ενσκήψουν».


Που μπορεί να σημαίνει ένα από δύο πράγματα, και το ένα είναι ότι ο κ. Κίττας βλέπει τα κόμματα σαν καταιγίδα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2012)

Χρόνια τώρα, θυμάμαι πολλούς υπουργούς υγείας να ενσκήπτουν στα προβλήματα, λαίλαπες, όταν δεν εγκύπτουν στο ορθό τους. Και τους ασθενείς να σκύβουν το κεφάλι.


----------



## Themis (Jun 3, 2012)

Πώς να ορθοποδήσουν μετά τα δημόσια οικονομικά μας; Για να εισπράξεις φόρο προστιθέμενης αξίας, πρέπει πρωτίστως να υπάρχει προστιθέμενη αξία. Αν όμως "σπέρνεις θύελλες" (ΛΝΕΓ: θύελλα=σφοδρός άνεμος με βροχή, _μεγάλη καταιγίδα_) για να "θερίσεις καταιγίδες", μηδέν εις το πηλίκον. (Michalolia furioso, 3:50, παραπομπή από τουίτ στο Protagon).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Εκπομπή μαγειρικής στο Σταρ:
Η Ελληνοαμερικανίδα καλεσμένη δείχνει τις συνταγές της και μιλάει ανακατεμένα ελληνικά με αγγλικά. Κάποια στιγμή λέει:
Όσο το χτυπάμε, πήζει, και γίνεται σαν jello, που λέμε στην Αμερική.​ Η παρουσιάστρια σπεύδει να εξηγήσει στους μη αγγλομαθείς τηλεθεατές:
Δηλαδή, σαν τζέλι.​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2012)

Όχι αυτό το τζέλι, ελπίζω...


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2012)

Μικρολαθάκι, αλλά μερικοί έχουμε τις ευαισθησίες μας.

Τίτλος στο σημερινό άρθρο της Ζέζας Ζήκου στην Καθημερινή:

*«It’s the economy, stupids»*

Και στο ψαχνό:
«It’s the economy, stupids» / «είναι η οικονομία, ανόητοι»... θα προσθέσει η στήλη.

Βασίζεται στο γνωστό «It's the economy, stupid» του Κλίντον, αλλά τα αγγλικά επίθετα δεν παίρνουν πληθυντικό με -s. Για παράδειγμα, όταν ο Κλιφ Ρίτσαρντ τραγούδησε για τους νέους, δεν το είπε «The Youngs».







Βέβαια, ο πληθυντικός στην περίπτωση αυτή («ανόητοι») θα ήταν κάτι σαν *stupid sods*...


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2012)

Το *κολομπαρίστικα* (μια από τις πιο ανεβασμένες στιγμές μιας προεκλογικής περιόδου που θα μας μείνει αξέχαστη για το επίπεδό της) πρέπει να γράφεται με -_ο_- και να μην μπερδεύεται με τον _κώλο_.

Όπως λέει το ΕΛΝΕΓ, ο *κολομπαράς* βγαίνει από το τουρκικό _kulampara_, όπου το _kulam_ προέρχεται από περσική λέξη για το αγόρι και το _para_ σημαίνει σχέση επ' αμοιβή.

Βέβαια, μερικοί θα πουν ότι από τη στιγμή που το _kulam_ παρεφθάρη σε [κολο], η παραφθορά προέρχεται από παρασύνδεση με τον _κώλο_ και άρα πρέπει να γράφεται σαν τον _κώλο_. Γούστα είναι αυτά...


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

Υπάρχει όμως κι εκδοχή όπου χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει κακόφημο μπαρ, όχι μπάρα. Οπότε δικαιολογείται το ωμέγα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2012)

Εννοείς *το κωλόμπαρο, τα κωλόμπαρα*. Ένας λόγος παραπάνω να διατηρείται η ορθογραφική διάκριση!


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

Ναι, ακριβώς. Ίσως στο λινκ η Μπακογιάννη (ρισκάρω χωρίς να είμαι στο μυαλό της) να εννοεί συμπεριφορά αρμόζουσα σε κάποιον θαμώνα κωλόμπαρου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> (ρισκάρω χωρίς να είμαι στο μυαλό της)


Θα ρίσκαρες περισσότερο αν ήσουν στο μυαλό της. Μα τώρα, εκτός από τη θεαματική θεματική πτώση των συζητήσεων, ήταν ανάγκη και η γλωσσική καταβαράθρωση;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2012)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι ο λόγος που η ορθογραφία "κωλομπαράς" είναι συχνότερη (περίπου 4 προς 1), είναι ακριβώς η παρετυμολογική συσχέτιση με το κωλόμπαρο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2012)

Μάλλον είναι πιο προφανής ο λόγος. Εξάλλου, το κολομπαράς σημαίνει τον ενεργητικό ομοφυλόφιλο, ιφ γιου νόου γουάτ άι μιν.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μάλλον είναι πιο προφανής ο λόγος. Εξάλλου, το κολομπαράς σημαίνει τον ενεργητικό ομοφυλόφιλο, ιφ γιου νόου γουάτ άι μιν.



Θα συμφωνήσω με τη μοδερατόρισσα (κι έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα μπαρ έπονται κατά πολύ χρονικά της... άλλης λέξης).


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι υπάρχει σχετικό επίκαιρο λήμμα στο slang.gr το οποίο μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να σχολιάσω ποικιλοτρόπως, όχι οπωσδήποτε ευμενώς (ακούς, Vrastaman;). Ωστόσο, κατατίθεται εκεί η βάσιμη υποψία ότι δεν αποκλείεται ο όρος _κολομπαρίστικα_ να προέρχεται από μπέρδεμα με την _κωλοτούμπα_ (η οποία, ναι, γράφεται με -_ω_-).


----------



## sarant (Jun 16, 2012)

Υποψία με την οποία συμφωνώ, το είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2012)

Το πιο απλό θα ήταν να γραφτεί ο κόλος με όμικρον, να τελειώνουμε. Δύσ-κολο, ε; :twit:


----------



## sarant (Jun 16, 2012)

Στο Βήμα σήμερα ο Βίδος (Πανδώρα) μεταφράζει στα γερμανικά του Έλληνος τον τράχηλο και κατά λάθος όπου τράχηλος βάζει Neck (που είναι αγγλικό). Αμέσως μετά το διορθώνει:
Der Hals des Grieches kann keinen Druck vertragen
αλλά το παλιό κείμενο με Neck αντί για Hals υπάρχει εδώ:
http://www.politicsonline.gr/τα-μάθατε-τα-νέα-13/

Και έτσι κι αλλιώς κι η γενική δεν είναι des Grieches (περιμένω επιβεβαίωση από Δόχτορα) αλλά des Griechen.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, Hals είναι ο λαιμός. Ο τράχηλος είναι Nacken. Der Nacken des Griechen... :)

Αλλά και το υπόλοιπο... Τι σχέση έχει η πίεση (Druck) με τον ζυγό (Joch); Και όχι vertragen (περισσότερο "ανέχομαι"), αλλά ertragen ("υποφέρω"):

Του Έλληνος ο τράχηλος ζυγόν δεν υποφέρει. > _Der Nacken des Griechen kann kein Joch ertragen._


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2012)

Δεν είναι γλωσσική μπαρούφα, σαφώς, αλλά έχω γράψει κι άλλες φορές για την χρησιμότητα του ενωτικού στα αγγλικά. Χωρίς αυτό, έχουμε αποτελέσματα όπως το παρακάτω:

_Maggie Sansone is a hammered dulcimer player and recording artist from Miami, Florida_

Οκέι, θα πει κανείς ότι σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα υπήρχε κόμμα μετά το hammered, αλλά η παράλειψη κόμματος είναι τόσο πολύ πιο συχνή που χρειάζεται κανείς να διαβάσει δυο φορές την πρόταση για να βεβαιωθεί ότι η καημένη η Μάγκι δεν παίζει μουσική παρά μόνο όταν είναι φέσι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2012)

Είναι άπειρες πια οι περιπτώσεις που η απουσία του ενωτικού θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει άλλες τόσες παρεξηγήσεις, οι οποίες αποφεύγονται βάσει της λογικής. Και δεν θα χρειαζόταν κόμμα αν ήταν «μεθυσμένη» το hammered, όπως δεν θα ήθελε η φράση «a drunk football player». Αν ο μεταφραστής ή το μηχανικό μεταφραστήρι δεν ξέρει τη σύμφραση για το σαντούρι, το λάθος είναι πολύ πιθανό. 

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το ενωτικό δεν είναι απαραίτητο, δεν συνοδεύει το σαντούρι όταν είναι μόνο του. Δεν έχουμε ουσιαστικό σε θέση επιθέτου μπροστά από άλλο ουσιαστικό. Όταν είναι μόνο του, ποτέ δεν θα γράψεις _the hammered-dulcimer_. Χρειάζεται ενωτικό όταν έρχεται να προστεθεί το player, για να γίνουν οι σωστές ομαδοποιήσεις. Αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι αυτό το παιχνίδι έχει χαθεί. Οι Αγγλοσάξονες πάνε να πάρουν διαζύγιο με τα ενωτικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2012)

Ο Μιχαλολιάκος (ΓΓ τής Χρυσής Αυγής) μόλις τώρα στις δηλώσεις του χρησιμοποίησε το «ολιγαρκής» στη θέση τού «ανεπαρκής».


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2012)

Από χθεσινοβραδινή ταινία:

Η εικόνα δείχνει:






Η λεζάντα πάνω στην εικόνα γράφει: Defense Department. 
Μετάφραση: Τμήμα Άμυνας.

Κατά τα άλλα, ο μεταφραστής είχε βίτσιο με τις αποστρόφους. Τις έβαζε παντού, να φάνε κι οι κότες. Π.χ. _Για 'σένα, για 'μένα. _Σαν να μην είχε διαβάσει ποτέ ούτε μια σελίδα λογοτεχνία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Η λεζάντα πάνω στην εικόνα γράφει: Defense Department.
> Μετάφραση: Τμήμα Άμυνας.


Να φταίει που η εικόνα θυμίζει πολυκατάστημα; Πεντάγωνο, ε; Πρωτότυπο.
:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 19, 2012)

Το Department που χρησιμοποιούν οι αμερικανοί για τα υπουργεία τους είναι γενικώς πολύ κακοπαθημένο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το Department που χρησιμοποιούν οι αμερικανοί για τα υπουργεία τους είναι γενικώς πολύ κακοπαθημένο.


Ναι, είναι χάλια κατάσταση, η λεγόμενη «Κατάσταση: Department». State Department, στα αμερικάνικα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2012)

Στην Νταντά για Όλες τις Δουλειές, σήμερα:

-Έφερα ένα κέικ

Ενώ είναι προφανές από την συσκευασία ότι πρόκειται για τούρτα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η σειρά αυτή είναι διασκευή αμερικάνικης, οπότε εξηγείται το κέικ (cake).


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Συνηθισμένο ορθογραφικό, το οποίο απαθανατίζεται εδώ επειδή είναι ενταγμένο σε απολαυστική περιγραφή παρμένη από το εκλογικό ticker (πώς τη λέμε αυτή την ειδησεογραφική λωρίδα;) του in.gr:

Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι ο Μ. Χρυσοχοΐδης ζήτησε «να μπουν οι επιτυχημένοι στην κυβέρνηση», για να εισπράξει το ειρωνικό σχόλιο του Μίμη Ανδρουλάκη: «Είσαι εσύ πετυχημένος;» Ακολούθησε έκρηξη εκ μέρους του πρώην υπουργού Προστασίας του Πολίτη. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι στη διάρκεια του καυγά εξφενδονίστηκε κι ένα i-pad... 

Πολλά τα *_εξφενδόνισε_, *_εξφενδονίστηκε_ κ.τ.ό. (μα πώς πάει το χέρι τους;) καθώς και λίγα *_εξσφενδόνισε_. Αλλά, επειδή η σφεντόνα είναι _σφενδόνα_, το σωστό παραμένει *εκσφενδόνισε* και *εκσφενδονίστηκε*.


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2012)

Ε, πάει το χέρι τους γιατί το ξ είναι γράμμα διπλό, όπως μαθαίνουμε στο σχολείο. Οπότε αφού σε άλλες λέξεις έχει αντικαταστήσει το κσ, γιατί όχι κι εδώ. Θα μου πεις δεν το σκέφτονται έτσι όταν το γράφουν. Ίσως. Αλλά τελικά είναι Πέπσι Κόλα ή Πέψι Κόλα ή Πέψη Κόλα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2012)

Τώρα στο MTV το _stress test_ αποδόθηκε «δοκιμή άγχους» ενώ το σωστό —στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση— ήταν «τεστ κοπώσεως».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2012)

Τώρα στους Mythbusters (Σκάι) το _rocket nozzle_ αποδόθηκε «η μύτη τού πυραύλου» ενώ το σωστό είναι «το ακροφύσιο του πυραύλου». Δεν μπορούσε να είναι πιο ανάποδη (και παραπλανητική) η απόδοση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Ε, τι nose, τι nozzle...


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Βάλτε και κανέναν ωραίο λίκνο: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocket_engine_nozzle

A rocket engine nozzle is a propelling nozzle (usually of the de Laval type) used in a rocket engine to expand and accelerate the combustion gases produced by burning propellants so that the exhaust gases exit the nozzle at hypersonic velocities.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2012)

Μου θυμίσατε το πρώτο μου εργαστήριο (jet impact), στου οποίου την έκθεση είχα πάρει 95% και είχα σκεφτεί, "τι εύκολη που είναι η ρευστομηχανική"... μουαχαχα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Άκουσα από τον συμπαθέστατο Στέλιο Παρλιάρο σε επανάληψη παλιότερης εκπομπής του στο Mega να δίνει μια ευφάνταστη ετυμολόγηση της *πασταφλόρας*, την οποία (ετυμολόγηση) είπε ότι βρήκε στο διαδίκτυο. Όχι, δεν υπάρχει καμιά Φλόρα (ή Φλώρα) στην υπόθεση. 

Η *πασταφλόρα* προέρχεται από το ιταλικό *pasta frolla*, που σημαίνει εύθρυπτη ζύμη ζαχαροπλαστικής. Ο ιταλικός όρος περιγράφει τη βάση της πασταφλόρας που ξέρουμε, με τη επίστρωση μαρμελάδας και τις σταυρωτές λωρίδες ζύμης στην κορυφή. Ο αντίστοιχος όρος στα γαλλικά είναι το γνωστό «*πατ μπριζέ*» (pâte brisée) και στα αγγλικά το *shortcrust pastry*.

Βλέπω ότι αρκετοί αναφέρουν τη σωστή ετυμολόγηση στο διαδίκτυο καθώς και το κερκυραϊκό _πασταφρόλα_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Κατά βάθος, οι λαοί γνωρίζουν ότι όλο αυτό που γίνεται είναι, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, ένα θέατρο, δυστυχώς, δε, του παραλόγου. Και περισσότερο από ποτέ ισχύει η ρήση του Τσόρτσιλ, που ήταν κάπως έτσι: Μπορείς να ξεγελάς λίγους για πολύ καιρό ή πολλούς για λίγο καιρό, αλλά όχι πολλούς για πολύ καιρό.

Έτσι ξεκινούσε η κ. Ζήκου το χτεσινό της σημείωμα στην Καθημερινή. Μα δικαιολογούνται τόσα «κάπως έτσι» σε μέρες διαδικτύου;

Μπορείς να ξεγελάσεις όλους τους ανθρώπους για ένα διάστημα και μερικούς ανθρώπους για πάντα, αλλά δεν μπορείς να ξεγελάσεις όλους τους ανθρώπους για πάντα. — ABRAHAM LINCOLN (Μετάφραση Π. Μανδραβέλη στο _Λεξικό του έξυπνου λόγου_)

Στα αγγλικά:
You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time.

Είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο για να το βγάλουμε από τη ζωή μας, αλλά πάντως ανήκει στα... αποφεύγματα. Τα λεξικά της Οξφόρδης με αποφθέγματα το αγνοούν. Μπορούμε να λέμε «που αποδίδεται στον Λίνκολν». Σίγουρα όχι στον Τσόρτσιλ.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 24, 2012)

Πριν από λίγο ο Φερνάντο Αλόνσο κέρδισε το Γκραν Πρι της Βαλένθια. Καθώς λοιπόν οι Ιταλοί της Φερράρι τον συγχαίρουν από τον ασύρματο, του λένε και ένα "_ούνα τζιορνάτα μανίφικα_", και ο δικός μας σχολιαστής-αστέρι, ο Πουρναράκης που δεν ξέρει ούτε από F1, ούτε Αγγλικά και προφανώς ούτε Ιταλικά, μας το μεταφράζει: _«"Ένα καταπληκτικό ταξίδι" τού λένε του Ισπανού»_ !!! Σκέφτηκε προφανώς :«τζιορνάτα, από το _journey_ θα βγαίνει, "ταξίδι" θα εννοούν»! Ευτυχώς έσπευσε να τον διορθώσει ο άλλος σχολιαστής 

Να το θυμάστε: το διήμερο 23-24 Ιουνίου 2012 θα ονομαστεί «ισπανικό Σαββατοκύριακο». Όχι μόνο πέρασαν στον ημιτελικό του Euro, αλλά και ο Ισπανός οδηγός κέρδισε το Γκραν Πρι μέσα στην Ισπανία, και μάλιστα οι δύο επόμενοι οδηγοί στην κατάταξη δεν τερμάτισαν! Άμα σε πάει, σε πάει...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Παλιό το άρθρο, αλλά τώρα έπεσα πάνω του: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/c...on-that-wasnt-quite-le-mot-juste-7583996.html (σόρι αν έχει ξανανέβει).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Και, *εμπάς περιπτώσει* που λένε μπόλικοι ομόγλωσσοι συμπολίτες μας...

Σημειώνω το σωστό για όποιον βρεθεί εδώ και έχει την απορία: *εν πάση περιπτώσει*. Το _πάση_ και το _περιπτώσει_ είναι σε μια πτώση που ονομάζεται *δοτική*. Εντάξει; (Με μία λέξη αυτό, παρακαλώ.)


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και, *εμπάς περιπτώσει* που λένε μπόλικοι ομόγλωσσοι συμπολίτες μας...


Γιατί, τι πρόβλημα έχεις; Δεν μιλάει για την εμπάς της ντάμας, μιλάει για την εμπάς της περίπτωσης. Αμάν πια αυτοί οι σχολαστικοί λεξιλόγοι...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 29, 2012)

Κι ένα μαργαριταράκι από το λεξικό της Ματζέντας.
Αναζητώντας άλλες σημασίες της λέξης aberration πέρα από την παρέκκλιση ή την απόκλιση, έπεσα στο εξής χαριτωμένο: # βιολ. *διαμα*ρτυρ*ία περί την διάπλασιν.

Φυσικά ο σωστός όρος είναι διαμαρτία

*η έμφαση δική μου.

Άραγε υπάρχει τρόπος να διορθωθεί;


----------



## sarant (Jun 29, 2012)

Αν διαμαρτυρηθούμε;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 29, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

Σε ιστοσελίδα που δεν μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι μεταφράστηκε από μηχανάκι βρήκα ανάμεσα στους λόγους ανωτέρας βίας και τη «βιομηχανική δράση». Προφανώς, μεταφράστηκε έτσι το *industrial action*, δηλαδή η συνδικαλιστική δράση, η εργατική κινητοποίηση ή, απλώς, η απεργία.


----------



## Themis (Jun 30, 2012)

Το συνάντησα σήμερα στη δουλειά μου, στο κομμάτι που υποτίθεται ότι ήταν έτοιμο και εγώ δεν είχα να κάνω τίποτα.
Πρωτότυπο: *on-site* vocational training
Μετάφραση: *επιγραμμική *επαγγελματική κατάρτιση.
Εμ, βέβαια. Πώς πας στα σάιτ; Ηλίου φαεινότερον: επιγραμμικώς 
Τις μετράω τις αμαρτίες μου, τις ξαναμετράω, δεν τις βρίσκω να αξίζουν τέτοια τιμωρία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2012)

Από το in.gr, σχετικά με το διαζύγιο του ζεύγους Κρουζ:

"Βασική ανησυχία της Κέιτι είναι, όπως ήταν πάντα, το συμφέρον της κόρης της."​ Χμμμ... Γιατί ανησυχεί, άραγε; Αλλά, τι λέει το πρωτότυπο;
"Katie's primary concern remains, as it always has been, her daughter's best interest."​ Μάλιστα. Δηλαδή πρωταρχικό μέλημα, έγνοια, όχι "βασική ανησυχία".

Εμ, τα έχουμε πει. Δημοσιογράφος ή μεταφραστής, ένα και το αυτό; Όπως λέμε, καμία σχέση! 
​


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

Καλημέρα.



Themis said:


> Πρωτότυπο: *on-site* vocational training
> Μετάφραση: *επιγραμμική *επαγγελματική κατάρτιση.



Τι on-site, τι on-line. Επιγραμματικά: ένα είναι το μαγαζί που έχει αγκαλιάσει την _επιγραμμικότητα_. 
_επιγραμμικό site:europa.eu_


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

Η τερατογένεση δεν είναι για γέλια, εγώ πάντως γέλασα μ' αυτή την παράγραφο από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Κακώς λέω ότι οι μετοχές αορίστου δεν είναι ζωντανές στη νέα ελληνική: όχι μόνο ζουν και βασιλεύουν, αλλά γεννοβολάνε κιόλας! Το νεογέννητο εμφανίστηκε σε ρεπορτάζ για την ορκωμοσία της Βουλής [...]: _Ο πρώτος αντιπρόεδρος της *απερχούσας* Βουλής Γιάννης Τραγάκης, ο οποίος προήδρευσε του Σώματος…_ Η μικρή Απερχούσα, το νεογέννητο, χαίρει άκρας υγείας. Ο μπαμπάς Απερχόμενος και η μαμά Απελθούσα δεν μπορούν να κρύψουν τη συγκίνηση και τη χαρά τους.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Αμάν πια με την ακλισιά:

Δεν ξέρω αν σήμερα το βράδυ κατορθώσει τελικά να σηκώσει το τρόπαιο στον ουρανό του Κίεβο...

Δεν είναι και λίγα τα άκλιτα. Και όμως η πόλη κλίνεται (*του Κιέβου*) από τότε που την ξέρουμε.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=DpR..._dTsDQ&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=Κιέβου&f=false


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2012)

Καλημέρα. 
Περίμενε λίγο, θ' ακούσεις και "της Νέα Υόρκη" και "του Παρίσι" και "του Λονδίνο", έτσι όπως πάνε. Ήδη το Ρίο (απέναντι από το Αντίρριο) έχει αποκτήσει γενική "του Ρίο".


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Ομόηχα 
Το τρίτο ενικό του ενεστώτα του ρήματος _αναφέρομαι_: *αναφέρεται*
Ο καθαρευουσιάνικος πληθυντικός του θηλυκού επιθέτου _αναφαίρετη_: *αναφαίρεται*, σήμερα _αναφαίρετες_.

Αλλά το δεύτερο αντί για το πρώτο παραείναι συνηθισμένο:
http://www.google.com/search?q="αναφαίρεται"


----------



## sarant (Jul 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Καλημέρα.
> Περίμενε λίγο, θ' ακούσεις και "της Νέα Υόρκη" και "του Παρίσι" και "του Λονδίνο", έτσι όπως πάνε. Ήδη το Ρίο (απέναντι από το Αντίρριο) έχει αποκτήσει γενική "του Ρίο".



Χωρίς να διαφωνώ, νομίζω ότι από παλιά το Ρίο(ν) οι ντόπιοι δεν το πολυέκλιναν -αλλά ας μας πει και η SBE αν θυμάται.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2012)

Πάντως, στα τέσσερα χρόνια που σπούδαζα στην Πάτρα, δεν θυμάμαι να το άκουγα άκλιτο. Αλλά πάνε πολλά χρόνια, και τότε όλος ο κόσμος έλεγε και "του Μεξικού". Η ακλισιά ήρθε αργότερα, ίσως.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

*Στην Κύπρο η προεδρεία της Ε.Ε.*
...] Επεσήμανε ότι η Κύπρος ως προεδρεύουσα χώρα θα βρίσκεται για έξι μήνες στο επίκεντρο της προσοχής, ενώ μια επιτυχημένη προεδρία θα αναβαθμίσει το κύρος της όχι μόνο στην Ευρώπη, αλλά και ευρύτερα.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_01/07/2012_449892

Για να μη ζήσουμε κι εμείς επί 6 μήνες αυτό το δράμα, τη μια _προεδρεία_ και την άλλη _προεδρία_, ας πούμε ότι από τα αρχαία χρόνια η λέξη, που προέρχεται από τον _πρόεδρο_ και όχι από το _προεδρεύω_, γράφεται με -_ι_- χωρίς -_ε_-: *προεδρία*. (Ναι, αυτές πρέπει να τις απομνημονεύουμε, δεν θα βρίσκουμε αλλιώς εύκολα λογαριασμό.)


Και καλό μήνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> (Ναι, αυτές πρέπει να τις απομνημονεύουμε, δεν θα βρίσκουμε αλλιώς εύκολα λογαριασμό.)



Αγγλικά σού λέει μετά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αμάν πια με την ακλισιά:
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν σήμερα το βράδυ κατορθώσει τελικά να σηκώσει το τρόπαιο στον ουρανό του Κίεβο...
> 
> Δεν είναι και λίγα τα άκλιτα.


Δεν ξέρω πόσο επηρεάζει εδώ (στην αναζήτηση, εννοώ) η ιταλική πόλη (ουσιαστικά, προάστιο της Βερόνας) Κιέβο (Chievo) και η ποδοσφαιρική της ομάδα...


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2012)

Το Ρίο δεν το θυμάμαι ποτέ άκλιτο, μόνο σε λογοπαίγνια για το καρναβάλι της Πάτρας. Και μάλιστα το Ρίο δε λεγόταν σκέτα Ρίο αλλά Ρίον, με Ν. Πάμε στο Ρίον, είναι από το Ρίον κλπ. Ίσως επίδραση της αστικής συγκοινωνίας, που τα λεωφορεία έγραφαν ΡΙΟΝ. Νομίζω το γράφουν ακόμα, άλλωστε είναι τα ίδια ακριβώς λεωφορεία, με τους ίδιους ιδιοκτήτες και κάνουν ακόμα τη ζωή των πελατών τους ποδήλατο 
Όταν ακούω για παράδειγμα ότι δεν παίρνουν φοιτητές με μισό εισιτήριο θυμάμαι τον παππού μου που είχε πει ότι το '48-'50 μάλλον, είχε πάει μαζί με άλλους γονείς- κηδεμόνες να διαμαρτυρηθεί γιατί οι οδηγοί- ιδιοκτήτες (πατεράδες των σημερινών ιδιοκτητών) δεν έπαιρναν τους μαθητές για το σχολείο, επειδή είχε βγει μια υπουργική απόφαση ότι οι μαθητές θα μεταφέρονται δωρεάν.


----------



## StellaP (Jul 1, 2012)

Κι άλλη καινούργια μετοχή που την άκουσα προχθές στην τηλεόραση : αποτυχήσασα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Κι άλλη καινούργια μετοχή που την άκουσα προχθές στην τηλεόραση : αποτυχήσασα.



Και για να εξηγούμε το λάθος:

Έχουμε ρήμα *ατυχώ, ατύχησα*, που δίνει μετοχές αορίστου *ο ατυχήσας, η ατυχήσασα, το ατυχήσαν*.
Και ρήμα *αποτυγχάνω* με αόριστο *απέτυχα* και μετοχές (β΄ αορίστου) *ο αποτυχών, η αποτυχούσα, το αποτυχόν*.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αμάν πια με την ακλισιά:
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν σήμερα το βράδυ κατορθώσει τελικά να σηκώσει το τρόπαιο στον ουρανό του Κίεβο...
> 
> Δεν είναι και λίγα τα άκλιτα. Και όμως η πόλη κλίνεται (*του Κιέβου*) από τότε που την ξέρουμε. [...]





drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ξέρω πόσο επηρεάζει εδώ (στην αναζήτηση, εννοώ) η ιταλική πόλη (ουσιαστικά, προάστιο της Βερόνας) Κιέβο (Chievo) και η ποδοσφαιρική της ομάδα...


Μια που είπες για ομάδα, Δρα. Μα καλά, γράφουν για μπάλα και δεν έχουν ακούσει ή δει γραμμένη τη *Δυναμό Κιέβου*; Αδύνατον! (Έχει και 11.700 γκουγκλίσματα, μα τις ανώτερες δυνάμεις.) 
Την ξέχασαν ή τους έχουν ξελογιάσει οι Ουκρανίδες; (των Ουκρανίδων. Τις Ουκρανίδες τους μέσα. Ω, Ουκρανίδες!)
Ορίστε ένα μνημονικό βοήθημα για ποδοσφαιρόφιλους (και ουκρανιδοφιλαθλόφιλους) με αδύναμη μνήμη.

Η πλάκα είναι πως το κατέβασμα του τόνου στη γενική έχει παρασύρει και την ονομαστικογενική της ακλισιάς και μερικοί γράφουν «το Κιέβο, του Κιέβο» της Ουκρανίας, εκτός από όσους αναφέρονται στο Κιέβο της Βερόνας και την ομάδα του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> Μα καλά, γράφουν για μπάλα και δεν έχουν ακούσει ή δει γραμμένη τη *Δυναμό Κιέβου*; Αδύνατον!


Ελαμουντέ!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ξέρω πόσο επηρεάζει εδώ (στην αναζήτηση, εννοώ) η ιταλική πόλη (ουσιαστικά, προάστιο της Βερόνας) Κιέβο (Chievo) και η ποδοσφαιρική της ομάδα...



Ούτε πόλη (με 2.500 κατοίκους ούτε με τα ελληνικά δεδομένα δεν διεκδικείς την ιδιότητα αυτή) ούτε καν προάστιο, αλλά μάλλον συνοικία της Βερόνας.

Κατά τα λοιπά μετά τα τόσα "του Μεξικό" και "της Γουατεμάλα", έ, θα ερχόταν και το άκλιτο Κίεβο, μαζί ίσως με την "ΤΣΣΚΑ Σόφια" ή την "ΤΣΣΚΑ Μόσχα"...:curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2012)

Στα τέσσερα χιλιόμετρα από το κέντρο της πόλης, ίσως είναι τελικά μάλλον κάτι σαν τα τωρινά δημοτικά διαμερίσματά μας (frazione). Σαν τον Πλατανιά, ένα πράγμα...


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]Για να μη ζήσουμε κι εμείς επί 6 μήνες αυτό το δράμα, τη μια _προεδρεία_ και την άλλη _προεδρία_, ας πούμε ότι από τα αρχαία χρόνια η λέξη, που προέρχεται από τον _πρόεδρο_ και όχι από το _προεδρεύω_, γράφεται με -_ι_- χωρίς -_ε_-: *προεδρία*. (Ναι, αυτές πρέπει να τις απομνημονεύουμε, δεν θα βρίσκουμε αλλιώς εύκολα λογαριασμό.)
> Και καλό μήνα.



Καλό μήνα. Μνημονικό βοήθημα: μία η προεδρία, πολλά τα προεδρεία. 

Δε με λέτε; Να στείλω τα της ακλισιάς να κάνουν παρέα με τα φιλαράκι (έτσι) τους στο κατάλληλο νήμα; 

Άσχετο: Μωρέ μπράβο ο Πλατανιάς! Οέο, εκεί έμενα 8 μήνες φαντάρος στα Χανιά και στο γήπεδο του Μάλεμε κλωτσούσαμε καμιά φορά το τόπι. Δυτικό προάστιο.


----------



## StellaP (Jul 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> Την ξέχασαν ή τους έχουν ξελογιάσει οι Ουκρανίδες;(των Ουκρανίδων. Τις Ουκρανίδες τους μέσα. Ω, Ουκρανίδες!)



Γιατί Ουκρανίδες; Ουκρανέζες δεν σου κάνει;
(Με την ευκαιρία θυμήθηκα τον Γιάννη Μαμουζέλο που σε μετάδοση Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων τις Πορτογαλίδες αθλήτριες τις έλεγε Πορτογάλες, ενικός η Πορτογάλα).


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Γιατί Ουκρανίδες; Ουκρανέζες δεν σου κάνει;
> [...]


 Επειδή στη σύνθεση ουκρανιδοφιλαθλόφιλων έβαλα την Ουκρανίδα που είναι μόνο θηλυκιά, ενώ το το ουκρανεζο- ή το ουκρανο- μπορεί να παρέπεμπαν και στους φίλους των αρρένων φιλάθλων της Ουκρανίας, νεσπά, Στελλά; ;) 
Τον «Ουκρανέζο» τον έχω δει γραμμένο, τον «*Ουκρανίδο» ποτέ. Μ' αυτά και μ' εκείνα όμως, πίσω έχει η Ουκρανία την ουρά.


----------



## pidyo (Jul 1, 2012)

Παναγής Γαλιατσάτος, _Καθημερινή_: 


> Ο κ. Πικραμμένος δεν ήταν ανασφαλής. Δεν είχε κανένα ενδοιασμό να αναζητήσει βοήθεια, συμβουλές και intelligence, όπου μπορούσε να τα βρει.


Το intelligence είναι τόσο δύσκολη στη μετάφραση λέξη, ή έχει γίνει κομμάτι της αργκό της κυβερνησιμότητας κι έχω χάσει επεισόδια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2012)

Μα δεν είναι καν κείμενο από μετάφραση ή κάτι μού διαφεύγει. Πέραν του άκομψου να χρησιμοποείται παρελθόν για έναν ζωντανό άνθρωπο που μπορώ να παραβλέψω γιατί μιλάει για την θέση του, αυτή και μόνο η γραμμή δεν είναι γραμμένη στα ελληνικά. Από πότε ο ενδοιασμός είναι ουδέτερο για να λέμε "κανένα ενδοιασμό"; Η έκφραση "όπου μπορούσε να τα βρει" δεν μου στέκεται καλά αλλά δεν έχει τίποτα το φοβερό. Ωστόσο δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό το "να αναζητήσει βοήθεια και συμβουλές". Μοιάζει όντως σαν μετάφραση του "seek help and advice". Στα ελληνικά λέμε "ζητάω βοήθεια"· τουλάχιστον σ' αυτό το context.


----------



## sarant (Jul 1, 2012)

Σωστά, το "δεν έχει κανένα ενδοιασμό" το λέμε όταν κάποιος κάνει επιλήψιμα πράγματα! Πρβλ. ανενδοίαστα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα δεν είναι καν κείμενο από μετάφραση ή κάτι μού διαφεύγει. Πέραν του άκομψου να χρησιμοποείται παρελθόν για έναν ζωντανό άνθρωπο που μπορώ να παραβλέψω γιατί μιλάει για την θέση του, αυτή και μόνο η γραμμή δεν είναι γραμμένη στα ελληνικά. Από πότε ο ενδοιασμός είναι ουδέτερο για να λέμε "κανένα ενδοιασμό"; Η έκφραση "όπου μπορούσε να τα βρει" δεν μου στέκεται καλά αλλά δεν έχει τίποτα το φοβερό. Ωστόσο δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό το "να αναζητήσει βοήθεια και συμβουλές". Μοιάζει όντως σαν μετάφραση του "seek help and advice". Στα ελληνικά λέμε "ζητάω βοήθεια"· τουλάχιστον σ' αυτό το context.



Για το ουδέτερο στο «όπου μπορούσε να τα βρει», δες κι εκεί στα ατάκτως ερριμμένα ότι το ουδέτερο είναι το _τυπικά _σωστό στην παράταξη ουσιαστικών με διαφορετικό γένος. Και σκέψου το κι αλλιώς: «να αναζητήσει βοήθεια, συμβουλές και intelligence, όπου μπορούσε να τις βρει» ή «να αναζητήσει βοήθεια, συμβουλές και intelligence, όπου μπορούσε να τους βρει»; Ενώ αν έβαζε «πληροφορίες» το θηλυκό στεκόταν μια χαρά, ουσιαστικά και τυπικά. ;)
Για το «κανένα ενδοιασμό», έπρεπε να γράψει «κανέναν» για να φανεί ότι είναι αρσενικό ο ενδοιασμός; Ευφωνικά ίσως να το προτιμούσα, αλλά δεν με ξενίζει και τόσο χωρίς το -ν. Από την άλλη, το «κανέναν χρόνο» π.χ. μου φαίνεται λιγάκι υπερβολικό. Άλλη μια συζήτηση που μας έχει ταλαιπωρήσει. 

Το intelligence ίσως να θεωρείται πλέον ένδειξη αγγλομαθούς ιντελιγκέντσιας. 

Εδιτ: τώρα βλέπω του Σαράντ. Ναι, αυτό δεν το σκέφτηκα: «δεν δίσταζε καθόλου».


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Γιατί Ουκρανίδες; Ουκρανέζες δεν σου κάνει;


Προτιμότερα και παλιότερα τα *Ουκρανοί* και *Ουκρανές*, έστω κι αν ακούγεται λόγιο σήμερα.




Hellegennes said:


> Πέραν του άκομψου να χρησιμοποιείται παρελθόν για έναν ζωντανό άνθρωπο...


Το λες και μόνος σου, αμέσως μετά: Αφού μιλάει για τη θητεία του, μόνο παρελθοντικοί χρόνοι επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιηθούν.

Και το _αναζητώ_, καθόλου δεν με προβληματίζει εκεί που είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2012)

Για το "κανένα ενδοιασμό", εννοούσα "ουδέτερο σαν νόημα"*, αλλά, τώρα που το παρατηρώ, έτσι όπως το έγραψα ενέχει διπλή ανάγνωση και όντως το "κανένα" θα έπρεπε να έχει τελικό νι, αφού η επόμενη λέξη αρχίζει από φωνήεν. Δεν νομίζω να άλλαξε η κλίση σε: κανένας, κανενός (και κανένα), κανένα. Παρομοίως και: ένας, ενός (και ένα), έναν. Λέμε "ένα αστροναύτη";

Για το "όπου μπορούσε να τα βρει" εννοούσα ότι δεν μου αρέσει σαν έκφραση. Θα προτιμούσα το "από όπου μπορούσε". Γενικά, νομίζω ότι θα ήταν πολύ πιο στρώτο αν έγραφε "Δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα να ζητήσει βοήθεια, συμβουλές και πληροφόρηση από τον οποιονδήποτε, όπου και όταν χρειαζόταν".


* βλέπε ποστ Σαραντάκου.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2012)

...
Ναι, για το «όπου μπορούσε να τα βρει», το ψυλλιάστηκα κι εγώ μετά που το έγραψα ότι μάλλον εννοούσες πως είναι αφύσικη ολόκληρη η φράση, αλλά επειδή είχα διανηματίσει δεν τα έσβησα μετά. Άσε που πρόσφατα, ενώ εγώ στην επιμέλεια δεν τους πειράζω το γένος όταν ταιριάζει στην πρόταση, μου διόρθωσαν (δις μάλιστα το ίδιο· το πινγκ πονγκ της επιμονής έπαιζε ο επιμελητής) το ουδέτερο σε παράθεση ουσιαστικών που δεν είχαν το ίδιο γένος, και τα 'χω πάρει μαζεμένα οπότε είπα να τα βγάλω εδώ παρεμπιπτόντως, ξέροντας ότι θα ξεκαθαριστεί το μεταξύ μας. ;)

Για το «κανέναν» συμφωνώ, όταν ακολουθεί φωνήεν ή τα γνωστά σύμφωνα που ζητάνε το ευφωνικό. 
Ωστόσο, το «κανέναν διαστημάνθρωπο» π.χ. μου ντιντινίζει λίγο στ' αυτί. Λινκάρω και την κλίση του για να υπάρχει: _κανένα _και _κανέναν_ λέει για την αιτιατική το Λεξισκόπιο. 

Πάμε τώρα να δούμε κάναν τελικό, κανένα *νγκολ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaP*
> 
> Γιατί Ουκρανίδες; Ουκρανέζες δεν σου κάνει;





nickel said:


> Προτιμότερα και παλιότερα τα *Ουκρανοί* και *Ουκρανές*, έστω κι αν ακούγεται λόγιο σήμερα.


Πλάκα κάνει η Στέλλα, ελπίζω να έγινε αντιληπτό :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> Για το «κανέναν» συμφωνώ, όταν ακολουθεί φωνήεν ή τα γνωστά σύμφωνα που ζητάνε το ευφωνικό.
> Ωστόσο, το «κανέναν διαστημάνθρωπο» π.χ. μου ντιντινίζει λίγο στ' αυτί. Λινκάρω και την κλίση του για να υπάρχει: _κανένα _και _κανέναν_ λέει για την αιτιατική το Λεξισκόπιο.



Προσωπικά νιτελικιάζω σε υπερβολικό βαθμό. Γράφω "καμμιάν" και "άλλην" αλλά εννοείται ότι δεν τα θεωρώ νομότυπα. Οπότε, ναι, "κανένα διαστημάνθρωπο", επισήμως.



daeman said:


> Πάμε τώρα να δούμε κάναν τελικό, κανένα *νγκολ.




Μπλιαξ. Μια αηδία ήταν ο αγώνας. Μια απογοήτευση το φετινό γιούρο. Ξεκίνησα υποστηρίζοντας Ελλάδα (τι παράξενο!), μετά Αγγλία, Γερμανία και τέλος Ιταλία. Τόσο μεγάλη φόλα έχω να φάω από το '98 που πήρε το μουντιάλ η Γαλλία (αργκ!).


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2012)

*Ληστής - βαρόνη*

*Η μαύρη κόρη του Ουζμπεκιστάν*
Η Γκουλνάρα Καρίμοβα, κόρη του Ουζμπέκου δικτάτορα Ισλάμ Καρίμοφ, έχει βαλθεί για τα καλά να γίνει διεθνώς διάσημη και χρησιμοποιεί αρκετό χρήμα για να τα καταφέρει.

*Ληστής - βαρόνη*
Παράλληλα, σύμφωνα με τα τηλεγραφήματα της αμερικανικής πρεσβείας που διέρρευσαν στο Wikileaks, «εκφόβιζε ώστε να πάρει μερίδιο σχεδόν σε κάθε κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση στη χώρα της ως *ληστής *- *βαρόνη*».
ΤΑ ΝΕΑ (30/6-1/7/2012)

Νάτη η Γκουλνάρα







Robber baron την αποκάλεσε το Wikileaks, χωρίς κανένα ενδοιασμό. Μα είναι σοβαρά πράματα αυτά; Μουστάκια στην όμορφη Γκουλνάρα; Ευτυχώς κάποιοι το διόρθωσαν σε robber baroness. Στα ελληνικά λίγο μπερδευτήκαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Ε, να μη χαθεί και ο συσχετισμός με τους rubber barons... ;)

Εκείνοι ήταν όμως οι βαρόνοι του ελαστικού. Αυτή είναι η βαρόνη της ελαστικής (συνείδησης)...


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Τι άκομψος σχηματισμός κι αυτός! Χάθηκε να το κάνουν _ληστοβαρόνος_; Να την κάνουμε κι αυτήν _ληστοβαρόνη_... Τώρα δηλαδή τι πρέπει να πούμε; _Λησταρχίνα βαρόνη_; Με ενωτικό ή χωρίς;


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2012)

Όχι μόνο του ελαστικού· και του ανελαστικού (κέρδους)...


----------



## Themis (Jul 2, 2012)

Πατάω τον λίνκο που παραθέτει ο Δόκτορας και ιδού πώς αρχίζει η γουγλοσελίδα:

Λέτε να υπαινίσσεται κάτι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Ότι πρέπει να γράψουμε κάτι για την ορθογραφία της _αιμορροΐδας_;


----------



## Themis (Jul 2, 2012)

Νίκελ, στα γλωσσικά είσαι ψυχρός εκτελεστής. Εγώ ούτε που το πρόσεξα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Μα με τα γλωσσικά τυφλώνεται. Εδώ είχε κοτζάμ πάσα για Λησταρχίνες (με δύο πουλέν του) και έπεσε στο γλωσσικό...

Εικονογράφηση:


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Χε χε. Το ξαναείδα την περασμένη εβδομάδα. Για τα πουλέν μου και μόνο.


----------



## sarant (Jul 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, να μη χαθεί και ο συσχετισμός με τους rubber barons... ;)
> 
> Εκείνοι ήταν όμως οι βαρόνοι του ελαστικού. Αυτή είναι η βαρόνη της ελαστικής (συνείδησης)...



Συγνώμη, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το rubber baron φτιάχτηκε πάνω στο πατρόν του robber baron, το οποίο προϋπήρχε. Έτσι λέγαν οι λαϊκιστές της εποχής (θετικά ο όρος), αν θυμάμαι καλά, τους βιομήχανους του επιθετικού καπιταλισμού στις ΗΠΑ μετά τον εμφύλιο, αυτούς που πλούτισαν από τις πολεμικές προμήθειες και μετά άλλαξαν τον αδόξαστο στον κόσμο της εργασίας. Δεν θυμάμαι πώς έχει αποδοθεί στις μεταφράσεις αμερικάνικων βιβλίων ιστορίας... και το κακό είναι ότι μερικές τις είχα επιμεληθεί εγώ στο μακρινό παρελθόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Α! Δεν το ήξερα! Ευχαριστώ, sarant!

Edit: Πάντως, από τα σχετικά άρθρα της γουίκης δεν διαφωτίστηκα. Και η έκρηξη στα ελαστικά (προφανώς προαπαιτούμενο για να υπάρξουν _rubber barons_) αλλά και η χρήση του όρου _robber baron_ στις ΗΠΑ (άσχετα από την παρουσία της έννοιας από παλιότερα) φαίνεται να συμβαδίζουν περίπου χρονικά (1880 κ.επ.)


----------



## sarant (Jul 2, 2012)

Η έκρηξη του ελαστικού ναι, είναι της ίδιας εποχής -αλλά ο όρος rubber baron νομίζω πως είναι αρκετά νεότερος, όχι; Το robber baron όπως λες υπήρχε από παλιά και για τους καπιταλιστές χρησιμοποιήθηκε από το 1875 περίπου: 

Regulation by combination means that the railroad managers are feudal lords and that you are their serfs. It means that every car load of grain or other produce of your fields and shops that passes over the New York Central shall pay heavy toll for right of transit to Vanderbilt, the robber baron of our modern feudalism, who dominates that way. [W.C. Flagg, testimony to Congress, 1874]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Πρέπει να έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Κάποια βιβλιογκουγκλοευρήματα με rubber baron στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα μοιάζουν με τυπογραφικά ή ορθογραφικά ή, ίσως, ψηφιοποιητικά λάθη...


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2012)

...
Στη Λεξιλογία, για έναν μέγα καπιταληστή, τον rotten robber baron Γουίλιαμ Κλαρκ, από τον Μαρκ Τουέιν και τον Γουάλας Έργουιν στο νήμα folly.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Είναι καλά τα αγγλικά του Χορστ Ράιχενμπαχ, αλλά δεν τα έχει μάθει στο Λονδίνο της Αγγλίας. Σύμφωνα με τη γερμανική Wikipedia: 
Er erwarb ferner einen M.A. in Wirtschaftswissenschaft an der University of Western Ontario in London (Ontario/Kanada).

Οπότε χρειάζεται μια διορθωσούλα στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια. (Και καμιά δεκαριά ακόμα στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο.)


(Έγιναν διορθώσεις. :up: )


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2012)

Ίσως αναμενόμενη η σύγχυση λόγω κάποιας νοερής λεκτικής διασταύρωσης (οικιακή συσκευή => οικοσκευή), αλλά πάντως ορισμένοι όπως φαίνεται θεωρούν ότι το περιληπτικό ουσιαστικό _οικοσκευή _"νοικοκυριό" (δηλ. το σύνολο των κινητών αντικειμένων ενός σπιτιού) τελικά αντιστοιχεί σε μεμονωμένα αντικείμενα (το παρακάτω ενδεικτικά, καθότι το άκουσα κι από άλλους):





ΥΓ Το «αυθυμερόν» ακόμα προσπαθώ να φανταστώ σε ποιο θυμικό αναφέρεται.


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2012)

Το οποίο "οικοσυσκευή" δεν υπήρχε παλιότερα, απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι λανθασμένος σχηματισμός που κοντεύει να καθιερωθεί -αντί για το οικιακή συσκευή, αλλά κυρίως ή αποκλειστικά σε συμφραζόμενα μετακόμισης.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2012)

Πάντως καλύπτει κάποια ανάγκη, ομολογουμένως.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 6, 2012)

Για όνομα του Θεού! Δώδεκα λέξεις και ένα σημείο στίξης ήτανε όλα κι όλα. Πόσο κούρασαν πια αυτόν που τα έγραψε και πρόλαβε να κάνει και λάθος;
Εκείνο το _Τιτάνε_ τι το... τοιτάνε και δεν το σκοτώνουνε; (το δε _Θεούς_ με κεφαλαίο, πολύ χαριτωμένο...)


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2012)

sarant said:


> Το οποίο "οικοσυσκευή" δεν υπήρχε παλιότερα, απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι λανθασμένος σχηματισμός που κοντεύει να καθιερωθεί -αντί για το οικιακή συσκευή, αλλά κυρίως ή αποκλειστικά σε συμφραζόμενα μετακόμισης.



Νομίζω υπήρχε διαφήμιση που χρησιμοποιούσε τη λέξη. Δε θυμάμαι ποιας εταιρείας, κι ήταν σίγουρα τη δεκαετία του '80. Οικοσυσκευές Ράδιο Κορασίδη ή κάπως έτσι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 6, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εκείνο το _Τιτάνε_ τι το... τοιτάνε και δεν το σκοτώνουνε;


Αχ, μου θύμισε το παλιό ανέκδοτο:

Ο γύφτος παραζεστάθηκε και μπαίνει να κάνει μπάνιο στη θάλασσα στο Μαραθώνα. Μια κομψή λουόμενη τον βλέπει στα βαθιά, και τον ρωτάει "_Πατάτε;_" κι εκείνος απαντά "_Όχι, κασέτε_."


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2012)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το *κ.κ.* είναι υπερβολικό και αχρείαστο. Είτε βλέπεις «οι κ.κ.» είτε «οι κ.», αρκεί το «οι» για να καταλάβεις ότι ακολουθεί πληθυντικός και πρέπει να διαβάσεις «οι κύριοι». Είναι γαλλισμός, λέει το ΛΝΕΓ, από το γαλλικό MM (αλλά οι Γάλλοι δεν έχουν μπροστά κάποιο _les_ να τους βοηθά), και προτείνεται να γράφουμε «οι κ.».

Είναι όμως αστείο να ακούς τον νέο πρόεδρο της Βουλής να λέει ότι το τάδε κόμμα ορίζει ως εκπροσώπους του «τους κυρίους κυρίους» [ακολουθούν ονόματα] και αυτό να επαναλαμβάνεται επί εφτά κόμματα. Προτείνω να του γράφουν ολογράφως «τους κυρίους» για να σταματήσει αυτός ο αχρείαστος κεκεδισμός.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι όμως αστείο να ακούς τον νέο πρόεδρο της Βουλής...


Είσαι ευγενικός. Εγώ θα το χαρακτήριζα αλλιώς.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 8, 2012)

Δεν πρόκειται ακριβώς για _μεταφραστική _γκάφα, δεν παύει όμως να είναι ένα χαριτωμένο λάθος.
Ρίχνοντας, όπως συνηθίζω, μια ματιά σε ένα μπλογκ που συμπαθώ πολύ, ανακάλυψα ότι κυκλοφορεί ένα λεξικό με την αργκό των Λονδρέζων cabbies. Κι επειδή μου κίνησε την περιέργεια, έριξα μια βόλτα στο διαδίκτυο. Μεταξύ άλλων, άσχετων με το λεξικό, βρήκα εδώ (έχει και πρώτο μέρος) το λήμμα *C.A.B.* με τον ορισμό: _*Pneumonic* used by Knowledge boys (and girls) to learn the order of Chelsea, Albert and Battersea bridges._ Και παρόλο που το ακρωνύμιο είναι απλό και εύστοχο, η ετυμολογική ορθογραφία εκείνο το pneumonic αντί του mnemonic πήρε την εκδίκησή του για τα γράμματα που τρώει η μαρμάγκα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2012)

Χα χα! Και αντιστρόφως: —Τι έχεις, μανάρι μου, και όλο ξεχνάς; —Acute mnemonic phthisis!

Αλλά το Google τα ξέρει αυτά και δεν ξεγελιέται. Του βάζεις να φάει _acute mnemonic phthisis_ και αυτό σου βγάζει _acute pneumonic phthisis_. Και ούτε που τρεμοπαίζει το μάτι του ούτε σε ρωτάει «Μπας και εννοείς αυτό;».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Χα χα! Και αντιστρόφως: —Τι έχεις, μανάρι μου, και όλο ξεχνάς; —Acute mnemonic phthisis!
> 
> Αλλά το Google τα ξέρει αυτά και δεν ξεγελιέται. Του βάζεις να φάει _acute mnemonic phthisis_ και αυτό σου βγάζει _acute pneumonic phthisis_. Και ούτε που τρεμοπαίζει το μάτι του ούτε σε ρωτάει «Μπας και εννοείς αυτό;».



Για να συμβαίνει αυτό, πρέπει να μην έχει καθόλου το query σου στο ευρετήριό του.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2012)

*decided games* = παιχνίδια με νικητή (παιχνίδια που κρίθηκε το αποτέλεσμά τους, που δεν έληξαν ισόπαλα). [Έχετε καλύτερη πρόταση απόδοσης;]

Και όχι «νικηφόρα παιχνίδια» (victorious games ή, συνηθέστερα και απλούστερα, wins). Το επίθετο _νικηφόρος_ έχει υποκειμενικότητα. Όταν λέμε _νικηφόρος πόλεμος_, δεν εννοούμε τον πόλεμο που δεν έληξε ισόπαλος, αλλά τον πόλεμο που τερματίστηκε με νίκη της δικής μας πλευράς (ή της πλευράς για την οποία μιλάμε).


----------



## bernardina (Jul 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> *decided games* = παιχνίδια με νικητή (παιχνίδια που κρίθηκε το αποτέλεσμά τους, που δεν έληξαν ισόπαλα). [Έχετε καλύτερη πρόταση απόδοσης;]
> 
> Και όχι «νικηφόρα παιχνίδια» (victorious games ή, συνηθέστερα και απλούστερα, wins). Το επίθετο _νικηφόρος_ έχει υποκειμενικότητα. Όταν λέμε _νικηφόρος πόλεμος_, δεν εννοούμε τον πόλεμο που δεν έληξε ισόπαλος, αλλά τον πόλεμο που τερματίστηκε με νίκη της δικής μας πλευράς (ή της πλευράς για την οποία μιλάμε).



Με την έννοια της σαφούς έκβασης; του καθαρού αποτελέσματος;


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Με την έννοια της σαφούς έκβασης; του καθαρού αποτελέσματος;


Δεν με συγκινούν, γιατί και η ισοπαλία είναι ένα σαφές και καθαρό αποτέλεσμα, το οποίο απλώς δεν βοηθά σε διοργανώσεις που απαιτούν νικητή σε κάποιες ή όλες τις φάσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με όσα είδα στο διαδίκτυο, στη δευτερολογία του ο Πάνος Καμμένος θυμήθηκε και τη θρυλούμενη ιστοριούλα με «τους δικαστές στο Βερολίνο»:



Πάνος Καμμένος said:


> Να σας θυμίσω ότι κάποτε ο βασιλιάς της Βαυαρίας περπατούσε στους κήπους. Είδε έναν κηπουρό ο οποίος έσκαβε ένα μέρος. Του λέει, σε παρακαλώ αυτό το κομμάτι δεν θα το σκάψεις ούτε θα το καλλιεργήσεις γιατί θέλω να κτίσω το παλάτι μου.
> 
> Του είπε ο κηπουρός: Τι είναι αυτά που λέτε κύριε. Εγώ θα συνεχίσω να σκάβω, κάνω τη δουλειά μου.
> 
> ...



Είναι καταπληκτικό πως, εκτός από τα «δικαστήρια στο Βερολίνο» και την παρουσία κάποιου βασιλιά δεν πέτυχε ούτε ένα!

(α) Η Βαυαρία με το Βερολίνο (πρωτεύουσα της Πρωσίας) είχαν μάλλον ανταγωνιστική σχέση (και στη Βαυαρία, την εποχή εκείνη, ο λόγος των βασιλιάδων μπορεί και να ήταν, καμιά φορά, πάνω από των δικαστών...)
(β) Ο βασιλιάς δεν εκνευρίστηκε με κάποιον κηπουρό αλλά με τον μυλωνά του μύλου στο Σανσουσί (στην περιοχή των ανακτόρων στο Βερολίνο)

Να πώς δίνει τον θρύλο η γουικιπίντια (και στα αγγλικά, για τους μη γερμανόψυχους γερμανόφωνους):

The legend of the Miller of Sanssouci first appeared in 1787 in a French book about the life of Frederick the Great (_Vie de Frédéric II_ by an anonymous author) and in a watered-down form one year later in Germany.
The legend goes that Frederick the Great was being disturbed by the clatter of the mill sails and offered to buy the mill from its miller, Johann William Grävenitz. When he refused, the king is supposed to have threatened: "Does he not know that I can take the mill away from him by virtue of my royal power without paying one groschen for it?" Whereupon the miller is supposed to have replied: "Of course, your majesty, your majesty could easily do that, if – begging your pardon – it were not for the Supreme Court in Berlin."

This is only a legend. According to Frederick the Great the mill underscored the rural character of his summer palace and said "that, ... the mill is an ornament for the palace." The miller was reportedly a difficult man, who cheated the local farmers over their flour and constantly pestered the king with petitions. At least one of these petitions was heard by Frederick II. Grävenitz pointed to the fact that, as a result of the construction of the palace, the post mill no longer stood in the open, but was partly shielded from the wind. So he demanded that the king let him build the mill in another site and to pay him for it. Frederick II acceded to this, with the result that, shortly thereafter, the wily Grävenitz was the proud possessor of two mills thanks to the king's grace, until he eventually resold the old mill.​


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

Μάλλον ο κύριος καταΚαημμένος πάει για το σαραντάκειο βραβείο Καραβίδας


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2012)

Εϊναι η τρίτη παραίτηση στελέχους της κυβέρνησης, μετά αυτές των κυρίων Ράπανου και Βερνίκου. Νέος υφυπουργός ορίστηκε ο βουλευτής Καβάλας Νίκος Παναγιωτόπουλος.
Παραιτήθηκε ο Ν. Νικολόπουλος - Κεδίκογλου: δεν είναι όλοι για τα δύσκολα

Την *όχληση* της κυβέρνησης εξωτερίκευσε ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Σίμος Κεδίκογλου: «Δεν υπάρχει λογική εξήγηση», είπε αναφερόμενος στην παραίτηση

Όχ[λ]! Νέο σουσουδοφρούτο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> *decided games* = παιχνίδια με νικητή (παιχνίδια που κρίθηκε το αποτέλεσμά τους, που δεν έληξαν ισόπαλα). [Έχετε καλύτερη πρόταση απόδοσης;]


Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να τα πούμε «νικηφόρα» (πρέπει να είναι σαφές και για ποιον). Επίσης, μη ισόπαλα παιχνίδια.

Μια μικρή αλλαγή στο συντακτικό και περνάμε στα «τελειωμένα«: The game is decided: Η παρτίδα είναι τελειωμένη (δεν παίζεται ούτε στη φυλακή). Η παρτίδα/Το ματσάκι/Η σεμνή τελετή έληξε (ουσιαστικά, επειδή στην πραγματικότητα συνεχίζεται ακόμη, π.χ. στον τελικό Ισπανία-Ιταλία, μετά το 2-0 και τον τραυματισμό που άφησε την Ιταλία με δέκα παίκτες, το ματσάκι είχε ουσιαστικά λήξει).


----------



## bernardina (Jul 10, 2012)

Πιστεύω πως οι περισσότεροι από μας αν θα αναφέρονταν σε κάποιον λέγοντας "με το γνωστό δικό του επαναστατικό στυλάκι" μάλλον θα είχαν πρόθεση να τον ειρωνευτούν παρά να εξάρουν την επαναστατικότητά του. Πιθανώς όμως το ίδιο δεν ισχύει για τον συντάκτη αυτού του άρθρου  που γράφει _...ο Βασίλης Παπακωνσταντίνου, με το γνωστό δικό του επαναστατικό στυλάκι, ξεσήκωσε το κοινό φωνάζοντας στο μικρόφωνο «Δεν πρέπει να υποταχθούμε. Αυτό που ζητάμε είναι αλληλεγγύη και ανυπακοή. Καλή αντάμωση στους δρόμους και τις πλατείες»_. Και μολονότι φαντάζομαι ότι η πρόθεσή του δεν ήταν να υποτιμήσει ή να περιγελάσει τον ακατάβλητο ροκά, εμένα αυτή την αίσθηση μου δημιούργησε όταν το διάβασα.
Το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου αφήνεται ασχολίαστο.


----------



## Earion (Jul 10, 2012)

Ο ένας με το "γνωστό του επαναστατικό στιλάκι", ο άλλος: ο Γάλλος καλλιτέχνης Κριστόφ που τραγούδησε τις επιτυχίες του «Aline» και «Oh mon Amour», δίνοντας μία 60's νότα στην συναυλία αναστάς εκ τού τάφου... Τι συναυλία μπορεί να ήταν αυτή, αναρωτιέμαι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Έβαλε ο Πάνος Κοκκίδης τεστ στους αναγνώστες του στο Protagon.gr στο οποίο τους ρωτούσε «Ποιος είναι ο βαθμός που έχει στην βρετανική στρατιωτική βαθμίδα ο James Bond;». (Υποθέτω ότι ήθελε να πει «ιεραρχία».)

Μπορεί να θυμάται κανείς το «Πλωτάρχης» των ελληνικών υποτίτλων, αλλά, αν δεν εμπιστεύεται τη μνήμη του (ή τους υποτιτλιστές), πηγαίνει:
(α) στη Wikipedia, όπου βλέπει ότι είναι *Commander (Royal Naval Reserve)*, και
(β) στην αντιστοίχιση των βαθμών του ΝΑΤΟ, π.χ. εδώ, όπου βλέπει ότι ο Commander του βρετανικού πολεμικού ναυτικού αντιστοιχεί στον δικό μας αντιπλοίαρχο.

Τελικά, τα βραβεία (τσάντες) τα μοιράστηκαν και όσοι είπαν Πλωτάρχης και όσοι είπαν Αντιπλοίαρχος και όσοι είπαν Commander. Και αναδείχθηκε η πληροφορία ότι τόσα χρόνια ο Τζέιμς Μποντ κυκλοφορούσε στην Ελλάδα με λανθασμένο βαθμό!


----------



## bernardina (Jul 10, 2012)

Earion said:


> Τι συναυλία μπορεί να ήταν αυτή, αναρωτιέμαι.



Μα το λέει ο τίτλος του άρθρου: Κατακλυσμός!


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2012)

Εμένα μου άρεσε ο Καταλανός τροβαδούρος που "παλεύει για την ανεξαρτησία" του λαού του, δηλώνοντας «Μόνο εάν ενωθούμε [οι λαοί]...» 
Άθελά του ο αρθρογράφος έφτιαξε σχήμα οξύμωρο.


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2012)

Μου έχει δοθεί ήδη η ευκαιρία να μιλήσω εγκωμιαστικά για τον νέο ιστορικό Ιάσονα Χανδρινό και το βιβλίο του _Το τιμωρό χέρι του λαού: η δράση του ΕΛΑΣ και της ΟΠΛΑ στην κατεχόμενη πρωτεύουσα, 1942-1944_. Διάβασα λοιπόν με πολύ ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο του με τίτλο «Από την κανονικότητα στη βαρβαρότητα» στο τεύχος 21 (Ιούλιος 2012) της επιθεώρησης _The Book’s Journal_, όπου παρουσιάζει το βιβλίο του Ian Kershaw _Ο Χίτλερ, οι Γερμανοί και η τελική λύση_. Το βιβλίο είναι μια συλλογή δοκιμίων του γνωστού Άγγλου ιστορικού πάνω στα βασανιστικά και πολυσυζητημένα ερωτήματα του τι ήταν αυτό που ώθησε έναν πολιτισμένο ευρωπαϊκό λαό, τον γερμανικό, να κυλιστεί στο βόρβορο της κτηνωδίας, του αν υπήρχε προδιαγεγραμμένη πορεία προς τη βαρβαρότητα ή αν η τυχαία εξέλιξη των γεγονότων οδήγησε προς τα εκεί, του αν εντέλει «το έχουν στο αίμα τους οι Γερμανοί» και πώς και πόσο. Ευχαριστήθηκα την ολόπλευρη παρουσίαση από τη μεριά του Χανδρινού. (Ένας επιπρόσθετος λόγος ήταν ότι αποδίδει τα πολωνικά τοπωνύμια Λοτζ και Χέλμνο έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα γνωρίζαμε μέχρι τώρα, αλλά γι’ αυτό θα μιλήσω σε άλλη ευκαιρία). 

Η μόνη παραφωνία στα παραπάνω είναι μια λεζάντα σε μια φωτογραφία, για την οποία είμαι βέβαιος πως δεν είναι υπεύθυνος ο αρθρογράφος αλλά κάποιος τεχνικός, που εκθέτει συγγραφέα και περιοδικό. Κάτω από αυτή τη φωτογραφία 






διαβάζουμε: _Έγχρωμη φωτογραφία του Αδόλφου Χίτλερ και του Χέρμαν Γκαίρινγκ (δεξιά) το 1944. Αριστερά, ο στρατηγός Φλίγκερ Καρλ-Χάινριχ Μπόντενσατζ_.

Δεν υπήρξε ποτέ στρατηγός Φλίγκερ Κ.-Χ.Μ. Υπήρξε ο Καρλ-Χάινριχ Μπόντενσατζ, *General der Flieger*, δηλαδή πτέραρχος. ... Προδοσία!


----------



## sarant (Jul 11, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά η θέση του Πτεράρχου στη Νομανσλάνδη χήρευε... :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Είναι αυτό που λένε «Τρέχα χήρευε»!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 11, 2012)

Εδώ ΓΕΑ/ΔΣΛ Νομανσλάνδης! Προχωρούμε άμεσα στην κατάταξη του κυρίου Φλίγκερ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Ελπίζω να συμφωνείτε ότι το «είναι καιρός για μένα να σταματήσω» που άκουσα και ξανάκουσα και είδα στην είδηση για τον αποχαιρετισμό του Πίτερ Ο'Τουλ στο θέατρο και τον κινηματογράφο, είναι αγγλισμός (αν και δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς αποδίδει — "time to chuck in the sponge" διάβασα). Στα ελληνικά μάς αρκεί το «είναι καιρός να σταματήσω». Όπως και με το «θέλω»: δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε «θέλω εσύ να πας». Αρκεί (αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια περίεργη έμφαση) το «θέλω να πας». Γι' αυτό τις έχουμε τις καταλήξεις.


----------



## cougr (Jul 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] αν και δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς αποδίδει — "time to chuck in the sponge" διάβασα). [...]



Για την ακρίβεια, είχε πει "It is time for me to chuck in the sponge"


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2012)

Προσθέτω ένα _to_ που είχα φάει. Ναι, κάποιο «for me» θα πρέπει να είπε για να προκύψει το «για μένα». (Τη γλίτωσε ο σπόγγος, πάντως.)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 12, 2012)

Ακόμη και στην περίπτωση της ετεροπροσωπίας, πάντως, είναι άλλο να πεις: νομίζω πως είναι ώρα για τα παιδιά να φύγουν (αγγλικούρα) και άλλο_ είναι ώρα να φύγουν τα παιδιά_. Και στις δύο τα παιδιά φεύγουν -αλλά στη δεύτερη φεύγουν ωραία 

Μπαϊδεγουέι, το _time to chuck... the sponge _ δεν θέλει _up_; Και για να γίνω ακόμα πιο σπαστική, δεν σημαίνει καταθέτω τα όπλα, παραιτούμαι, παύω να προσπαθώ; Δεν είναι συνώνυμο του throw in the towel; Γιατί τόση ηττοπάθεια από τον Λώρενς Πίτερ; Και τελευταία ερώτηση (λέει ο νερντ ): Θα το αποδίδαμε _ήρθε η ώρα να σας κουνήσω μαντίλι_;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Η έκφραση είναι πάντα με _in_: _throw in the towel, throw in the sponge_. Με σημασίες από το «παραδέχομαι την ήττα μου» («πετάω πετσέτα») μέχρι «καταθέτω τα όπλα» και «αποσύρομαι από την ενεργό δράση» (όπου έχουμε και το «κρεμάω τα παπούτσια»). Καλό και ακίνδυνο ήταν το «σταματήσω», χωρίς δραματοποιητικές αποδόσεις.

Δεν λέγεται «ηττοπάθεια». «Συμβιβασμός με την πραγματικότητα» λέγεται.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα
Τότε ας πει κάποιος σ' αυτούς και σ' αυτούς να το διορθώσουν. Αν και εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο σωστό το up στην περίπτωση του sponge.
Όπως και να 'χει, ας πάει στο καλό (επαγγελματικά, βέβαια) ο Πίτερ. Η στάση του αξίζει μεγάλο σεβασμό. Κάλλιο αυτό, παρά σαν κάτι άλλους που δεν ξέρουν πότε πρέπει να φύγουν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τότε ας πει κάποιος σ' αυτούς και σ' αυτούς να το διορθώσουν.


Όχι, καλέ. Οι Αμερικανοί τον πετάνε στον αέρα, είναι πιο τσαντίλες τύποι. Οι Εγγλέζοι τον ρίχνουν στο ρινγκ, με μια κίνηση απαξιωτική.
_Throw up the sponge_ οι πρώτοι, _throw in the sponge_ οι δεύτεροι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν λέγεται «ηττοπάθεια». «Συμβιβασμός με την πραγματικότητα» λέγεται.


Συμβιβασμός με ποια πραγματικότητα — με την αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα (που κάποιοι λένε πως δεν υπάρχει καν) ή με την υποκειμενική πραγματικότητα (που υπάρχει καθενός μέσα στο μυαλό μας);


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2012)

Ο Πήτερ Ο'Τουλ έχει προταθεί οχτώ φορές για Όσκαρ και έχει κερδίσει μηδέν. Κι όπως μας θυμίζει η Βίκι, _In 2003, the Academy honoured him with an Academy Honorary Award for his entire body of work and his lifelong contribution to film. O'Toole initially balked about accepting, and wrote the Academy a letter saying that he was "still in the game" and would like more time to "win the lovely bugger outright." _


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...]
> Μπαϊδεγουέι, το _time to chuck... the sponge _ δεν θέλει _up_; Και για να γίνω ακόμα πιο σπαστική, δεν σημαίνει καταθέτω τα όπλα, παραιτούμαι, παύω να προσπαθώ; Δεν είναι συνώνυμο του throw in the towel; Γιατί τόση ηττοπάθεια από τον Λώρενς Πίτερ; Και τελευταία ερώτηση (λέει ο νερντ View attachment 2783): Θα το αποδίδαμε _ήρθε η ώρα να σας κουνήσω μαντίλι_;



Για αποδόσεις του throw in the towel, στο νήμα του. :)
Ίσως να δίσταζα να βάλω το μαντίλι, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως το αγγλικό περιέχει την παραίτηση από τον αγώνα που λες, την παραδοχή της ήττας, έστω κι αν με στέλνει λιγάκι και στο «τέτοιο παιχνίδι, μόνο στη φυλακή το παίζουν» για το τάβλι, όσο κι αν για τον Ο'Τουλ θα μου ταίριαζε η εικόνα να κουνάει το μαντίλι υπομειδιώντας συγκαταβατικά στη βιομηχανία του θεάματος που δεν τον αναγνώρισε όσο έπρεπε, όταν έπρεπε.

To OED έχει τη φράση ως to throw (or chuck) up the sponge, με παραδείγματα από τους αδελφούς Trollope (Τhomas Αdolphus και Anthony), αλλά και από τον Μαρκ Τουέιν και τον Αυστραλό Thomas Alexander Browne (ως Rolf Boldrewood), όλα από 1860-1889 όμως.

Για τη διαφορά up και in, λένε μερικοί ότι το ρινγκ είναι υπερυψωμένο άρα up πετάει το σφουγγάρι ο σφουγγιστής, ενώ άλλοι ότι το πετάει μέσα στο ρινγκ άρα in. Όπως και να το πεις, το νόημα βγαίνει πάντως, η εικόνα είναι παραστατική (είδε κι απόειδε ο άνθρωπος, στο τέλος τα βρόντηξε ;)).


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έβαλε ο Πάνος Κοκκίδης τεστ στους αναγνώστες του στο Protagon.gr στο οποίο τους ρωτούσε «Ποιος είναι ο βαθμός που έχει στην βρετανική στρατιωτική βαθμίδα ο James Bond;». (Υποθέτω ότι ήθελε να πει «ιεραρχία».)
> 
> Μπορεί να θυμάται κανείς το «Πλωτάρχης» των ελληνικών υποτίτλων, αλλά, αν δεν εμπιστεύεται τη μνήμη του (ή τους υποτιτλιστές), πηγαίνει:
> (α) στη Wikipedia, όπου βλέπει ότι είναι *Commander (Royal Naval Reserve)*, και
> ...



O χαρακτήρας James Bond δημιουργήθηκε το 1953, συνεπώς η όποια αντιστοίχηση θα πρέπει να γίνει με τους βαθμούς που υπήρχαν τότε, στο (τότε) *Βασιλικό Ναυτικό της Ελλάδας* και όχι με την σημερινή αντιστοίχη των βαθμών του ΝΑΤΟ, που έτσι ή αλλιώς δεν είναι κοινή σ' όλες τις χώρες της συμμαχίας, ποτέ δεν ήταν. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει διαφορά, αλλά άνετα θα στοιχημάτιζα ότι κανείς στο protagon δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να το διασταυρώσει κι είναι καθαρή σύμπτωση το ότι είναι κοινά. 

Το μπέρδεμα οφείλεται στο διαφορετικό σειρίτι που έχει το RN σε σχέση με το ΠΝ. Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε, με βάση αυτό, ο βαθμός Commander ή αλλιώς OF-4 στην κλίμακα ΝΑΤΟ, αντιστοιχεί όντως στον πλωτάρχη (OF-3) του ΠΝ! 








!!!!!

Ίσως ο πρώτος υποτιτλιστής εκείνης της εποχής (χωρίς ίντερνετ κτλ) να βασίστηκε σ' αυτό. Αν μάλιστα είχε υπηρετήσει στο ΒΝ της εποχής, το θεωρώ βέβαιο, αφού μόνο και μόνο βλέποντας το σειρίτι θα καταλάβαινε, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να ανοίξει καταλόγους, να ψάξει λίστες κτλ κτλ κτλ


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Στο _The Big Bang Theory _τώρα στο Σταρ, το «moment of inertia» αποδόθηκε «στιγμή της αδράνειας». Όμως _moment of inertia_ σημαίνει «ροπή αδράνειας». Άλλη μια στιγμή μεταφραστικής αδράνειας καταγράφτηκε, λοιπόν...


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 13, 2012)

Στο Ice Age 4, ανάμεσα στα πολλά μαργαριτάρια, ξεχωρίζω κι αυτό: Σε μια δόση, η γιαγιά βραδύπους δίνει εντολή στη φάλαινα να καταδυθεί. Δεν ξέρω το πρωτότυπο, αλλά θα στοιχημάτιζα ότι πρόκειται για το κλασικό (*ενδεικτικά*) παράγγελμα των υποβρυχιάδων *Dive-Dive-Dive*. Η γιαγιά όμως λέει στα ελληνικά «Βούτα-βούτα-βούτα» (το ψωμί στην παπάρα μάλλον). Αποζημιώνει όμως ότι χρησιμοποιεί τον Σιντ σαν περισκόπιο


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Στο _The "F" Word _τώρα στο Σκάι, το «drum» (για την παραδοσιακή παρασκευή jerk chicken) αποδόθηκε «τύμπανο» — ενώ εδώ πρόκειται για «βαρέλι».


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στο _The Big Bang Theory _τώρα στο Σταρ, το «moment of inertia» αποδόθηκε «στιγμή της αδράνειας». Όμως _moment of inertia_ σημαίνει «ροπή αδράνειας». Άλλη μια στιγμή μεταφραστικής αδράνειας καταγράφτηκε, λοιπόν...


Αυτό μαζί με μερικά άλλα πρέπει να υπαχθεί (και) σε ξεχωριστό νήμα με τίτλο «Τεράστιες πεπονόφλουδες». Υπάρχουν τα λάθη που δεν πρέπει να γίνονται και υπάρχουν και τα λάθη που είναι τόσο εύκολο να γίνουν. Αρκεί μια στιγμή αφηρημάδας, λίγη ροπή αδράνειας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στο _The Big Bang Theory _τώρα στο Σταρ, το «moment of inertia» αποδόθηκε «στιγμή της αδράνειας». Όμως _moment of inertia_ σημαίνει «ροπή αδράνειας». Άλλη μια στιγμή μεταφραστικής αδράνειας καταγράφτηκε, λοιπόν...



Όχι ότι δεν είναι γελοίο λάθος, μιας και ο μεταφραστής σκέφτηκε "moment=γνωστή και μη αμφιλεγόμενη λέξη" χωρίς να σκεφτεί ότι πρόκειται για όρο της μηχανικής, γιατί αλλιώς δεν βγάζει νόημα, κι ακόμα χειρότερα θεώρησε δεδομένο ότι η λέξη moment δεν μπορεί να έχει άλλη έννοια. Βέβαια κατά την γνώμη μου, είναι ατυχής η μετάφραση του moment ως ροπή, με αποτέλεσμα torque και moment να μεταφράζονται το ίδιο*, αλλά αυτό είναι τελείως άλλο θέμα.


* με τον όρο "αδρανειακή ροπή" να μην βγάζει πολύ νόημα στα ελληνικά, πράγμα που με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι ποια είναι η μετάφραση του "second moment of area".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ...αναρωτιέμαι ποια είναι η μετάφραση του "second moment of area".


ροπή αδράνειας επίπεδης επιφάνειας = second moment of plane area ǁ geometric moment of inertia
Ορισμένοι χρησιμοποιούν και τον προσδιορισμό «β' βαθμού» για το _second _εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Δεν ξέρω το πρωτότυπο, αλλά θα στοιχημάτιζα ότι πρόκειται για το κλασικό (*ενδεικτικά*) παράγγελμα των υποβρυχιάδων *Dive-Dive-Dive*. Η γιαγιά όμως λέει στα ελληνικά «Βούτα-βούτα-βούτα» (το ψωμί στην παπάρα μάλλον).


Θύμισέ μου ποιο είναι το σωστό, επειδή η σχέση μου με το ΠΝ έχει διακοπεί εδώ και αρκετό καιρό :)


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 13, 2012)

Το ΠΝ δεν χρησιμοποιεί αμερικάνικα υποβρύχια για τρεις-τέσσερεις δεκαετίες τώρα, συνεπώς δεν ακολουθεί και τις αμερικανικές διαδικασίες κι ονοματολογία/μεθοδολογία, αλλά τις γερμανικές, με τις οποίες δεν έχω καμία επαφή :) 
Δεν ξέρω πώς περιγράφεται στο ΠΝ η κατάδυση, αλλά το λογικό μου φαίνεται με την αυτή λέξη, αν έπρεπε να αποδοθεί η αμερικάνικη φράση, λογικά θα ήταν 3 φορές το «κατάδυση», αλλά είναι διπλάσια σε όγκο λέξη. Εγώ απλά θα την έβαζα μια φορά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Κι εγώ διαισθαντικά (αν και θα 'κανα και μια προσπάθεια να μιλήσω με υποβρυχιάδες) θα έβαζα «Κατάδυση-Κατάδυση».


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

*Άμεση κατάδυση.* Αλλά το κάνω εγώ όταν μου φέρνουν υποβρύχιο (βανίλια) ή άλλα παρόμοια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

Ουφ, με σώσατε από πολύ άγχος, επειδή μόλις χθες παρέδωσα μια μετάφραση όπου έγραψα "Κατάδυση, κατάδυση!" Είχα μιλήσει με υποβρυχιάδες πριν από πολλά χρόνια, αλλά τώρα έχω ξεχάσει τι μου είπαν :)


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 13, 2012)

Και το άμεση κατάδυση, και το 2 φορές κατάδυση (αντί για 3 που θα είχε θέμα χώρου) μια χαρά είναι, το «βούτα» δεν είναι 



Alexandra said:


> Ουφ, με σώσατε από πολύ άγχος, επειδή μόλις χθες παρέδωσα μια μετάφραση όπου έγραψα "Κατάδυση, κατάδυση!" Είχα μιλήσει με υποβρυχιάδες πριν από πολλά χρόνια, αλλά τώρα έχω ξεχάσει τι μου είπαν :)



Και πού να τους βρεις τώρα τους υποβρυχιάδες να ρωτήσεις, είναι και σπάνιο είδος. 

Υπάρχει πάντως ένας σεσημασμένος στο defencenet forum αλλά δεν γράφει πλέον, μάλλον θα του έβαλαν χέρι γιατί μίλαγε πολύ: http://www.defencenet.gr/forum/index.php?topic=7095.msg179643#msg179643


----------



## bernardina (Jul 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στο _The "F" Word _τώρα στο Σκάι, το «drum» (για την παραδοσιακή παρασκευή jerk chicken) αποδόθηκε «τύμπανο» — ενώ εδώ πρόκειται για «βαρέλι».



Δεν ξέρω ποιος έχει αναλάβει τον υποτιτλισμό αυτής της σειράς, αλλά συχνά πυκνά μου 'ρχεται να τον καρυδώσω.

Τις προάλλες ο Ράμζι σχολίαζε τη γεύση της φρατερκούλης ή θαλασσοψιτακού λέγοντας ότι είναι gamy (ή gamey) και ο υπότιτλος έγραφε και ξανάγραφε ότι είναι παιχνιδιάρικη. 'Νταξ..:huh:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Στο _The Art of Architecture_ τώρα στην ΕΤ3, το _Madeira _(που επαναλήφθηκε ουκ ολίγες φορές) αποδόθηκε _Μαδαγασκάρη _(αντί του ορθού —και τόσο προφανούς!— _Μαδέρα_). Τελικά, άβυσσος η ψυχή του υποτιτλιστή...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

Μαδέρα ίσον Μαδαγασκάρη; Ατλαντικός ίσον Ινδικός; Αφού και τα δυο αρχίζουν από "Μαδ", γιατί όχι και Μαδράς; 

Μετά απ' αυτό, τι άλλο να πούμε εκτός από το χιλιοειπωμένο; "Ο καθένας που δεν βρίσκει μια ανοιχτή πόρτα για άλλο επάγγελμα, π.χ. να πλένει τζάμια, μπορεί τουλάχιστον να γίνει υποτιτλιστής."


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> [...] "Ο καθένας που δεν βρίσκει μια ανοιχτή πόρτα για άλλο επάγγελμα, π.χ. να πλένει τζάμια, μπορεί τουλάχιστον να γίνει υποτιτλιστής."


Εκτός αν του φέξει και γίνει Πίου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

Ξέχασα: και η Μαδρίτη αρχίζει από Μαδ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2012)

...
Και το «Γιε του καφετζή, παράτα επιτέλους ήσυχο το επάγγελμα το ρημάδ'» τελειώνει μ' ένα ηχηρό -μάδ. 
Starts-with-a-Mad-making-us-mad, ακούς;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

*Νεκρός βρέθηκε στο σπίτι του ο γιος του διάσημου ηθοποιού Σιλβέστερ Σταλόνε*

Η είδηση στο in.gr έχει δύο σοβαρά προβλήματα: Πρώτο, δεν μπορεί να πάρει απόφαση για την προφορά του ονόματος του υιού Σταλόνε (και δεν αναφέρομαι στο επώνυμο, που έχουμε συμφωνήσει ότι θα το λέμε Σταλόνε και όχι Σταλόουν). Το βαφτιστικό του είναι Σαγκ στο κείμενο και Σάγκι στη λεζάντα, εύκολα ωστόσο μπορείς να ανακαλύψεις ότι το Sage προφέρεται κανονικά, όπως τα cage, page, rage αλλά κυρίως το sage στο γνωστό τραγούδι.

Επίσης, αυτό που δεν μπόρεσα να ανακαλύψω μέχρι που κοίταξα σε άλλη σελίδα (στη Wikipedia για την ακρίβεια) ήταν η ηλικία του Σέιτζ, που τελικά δεν ήταν παιδί, ήταν 36 χρονών. Ίσως το in.gr μας έκανε αριθμητικό κουίζ με τη φωτογραφία του γιου με τον μπαμπά από ταινία του 1990.

Αν ενδιαφέρεστε, η είδηση εκεί έχει και μεταφραστικά ολισθήματα.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 14, 2012)

(άσχετο) Είναι ο δεύτερος χολιγουντιανός ηθοποιός που χάνει το γιό του τα τελευταία χρόνια, είχε προηγηθεί κι η περίπτωση του γιου του Τζον Τραβόλτα. Άσχημο πράγμα για ένα γονιό να κηδεύει το παιδί του.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Άσχημο πράγμα για ένα γονιό να κηδεύει το παιδί του.


Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να είναι πιο αντίθετο στη φύση, στη φυσική ροή των πραγμάτων, τίποτα πιο παράλογο, πιο τραγικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2012)

Από παιδική ταινία animated. Η κόρη δίνει στη μητέρα να δοκιμάσει ένα κέικ που έφτιαξε. Η μητέρα ξαφνιάζεται με τη γεύση. Λέει:

Interesting flavor. Different... Tart.​ 
Πώς μεταφράστηκε το tart; Το μαντέψατε: τάρτα. Τώρα ποια είναι αυτή η γεύση που χαρακτηρίζεται ως "τάρτα" μόνο ο καλός συνάδελφος μπορεί να μας το πει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 14, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Από παιδική ταινία animated. Η κόρη δίνει στη μητέρα να δοκιμάσει ένα κέικ που έφτιαξε. Η μητέρα ξαφνιάζεται με τη γεύση. Λέει:
> 
> Interesting flavor. Different... Tart.​
> Πώς μεταφράστηκε το tart; Το μαντέψατε: τάρτα. Τώρα ποια είναι αυτή η γεύση που χαρακτηρίζεται ως "τάρτα" μόνο ο καλός συνάδελφος μπορεί να μας το πει.



Τσκ, τσκ... γεύση τάρτας φυσικά. Τι απορίες που έχεις...


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Δεν λέτε πάλι καλά που, εκτός από άρωμα πατσουλί, δεν μας προέκυψε και γεύση... τσουλί!

Το συγκεκριμένο πρέπει να μπει στην ομάδα με τις τεράστιες πεπονόφλουδες που έλεγα χτες για το _moment_. Μα σε μαγειρικό συγκείμενο το επίθετο _tart_ πεπονόφλουδα είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Νεκρός βρέθηκε στο σπίτι του ο γιος του διάσημου ηθοποιού Σιλβέστερ Σταλόνε*
> 
> Η είδηση στο in.gr έχει δύο σοβαρά προβλήματα: Πρώτο, δεν μπορεί να πάρει απόφαση για την προφορά του ονόματος του υιού Σταλόνε (και δεν αναφέρομαι στο επώνυμο, που έχουμε συμφωνήσει ότι θα το λέμε Σταλόνε και όχι Σταλόουν). Το βαφτιστικό του είναι Σαγκ στο κείμενο και Σάγκι στη λεζάντα, εύκολα ωστόσο μπορείς να ανακαλύψεις ότι το Sage προφέρεται κανονικά, όπως τα cage, page, rage αλλά κυρίως το sage στο γνωστό τραγούδι.


Στις ειδήσεις του Αντένα, βλέπουμε στο βίντεο έναν αστυνομικό που προφέρει καθαρά "Σέιτζ". Η ρεπόρτερ στο σπικάρισμα της είδησης λέει "Σαγκ", και ο υπότιτλος γράφει "Σταγκ". Αναρωτιέμαι, εκεί στα κανάλια επικοινωνεί το μυαλό τους με την πραγματικότητα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Ε, να τους αφιερώσουμε το γνωστό τραγούδι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να είναι πιο αντίθετο στη φύση.


Ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι αν βλέπεις ποτέ σου ντοκιμαντέρ. Τα περισσότερα αρπακτικά στοχεύουν στο να ξεμοναχιάσουν και να φάνε τα μικρά — και συχνά το καταφέρνουν.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 14, 2012)

Πιθανότατα είναι διττώς ντεπλασέ, αλλά μια και δεν αναφέρθηκε από κανένα Δαεμάνο ;) :






Δεν θυμάμαι να είχε κάποιος από μας πρόβλημα να προφέρει "Σέητζ" εκεί πίσω στη δεκαετία του '80.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι αν βλέπεις ποτέ σου ντοκιμαντέρ. Τα περισσότερα αρπακτικά στοχεύουν στο να ξεμοναχιάσουν και να φάνε τα μικρά — και συχνά το καταφέρνουν.



Συχνά, λέγοντας «φύση», περιγράφουμε το δικό μας κόσμο, που περιλαμβάνει τη διαιώνιση του ανθρώπινου είδους. Μπορεί να επιτρέπουμε τον αφανισμό κάποιων άλλων ειδών, αλλά δεν θα φάμε ποτέ τόσα κατσικάκια που να αφήσουμε να αφανιστεί η κατσίκα γιατί αυτό θα είναι αρνητικό για το ανθρώπινο είδος. Και μέσα σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο ο χαμός των νεότερων μελών του δικού μας είδους είναι «αντίθετο στη φύση», ακόμα κι αν ξεχάσουμε τους υπόλοιπους δεσμούς που έχουμε καταφέρει να αναπτύξουμε,


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2012)

Επειδή όλο λέμε για τα λάθη των Ελλήνων υποτιτλιστών, να πω ότι είδα στο ντιβιντί την ταινία Πριγκίπισσα του Μονπανσιέ, ιστορικό δράμα που εκτυλίσσεται την περίοδο των θρησκευτικών πολέμων της Γαλλίας και μια εξέλιξη της πλοκής λαμβάνει χώρα την 24η Αυγούστου 1572. 
Η ταινία ήταν στα γαλλικά με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους. Οι υπότιτλοι έπασχαν από το γνωστό πρόβλημα, πομπώδεις με εξεζητημένες λέξεις, καθώς ο υποτιτλιστής δεν είχε μπει στον κόπο να το σουλουπώσει κάπως το κείμενό του. Εκεί όμως που μας έβγαλε το μάτι ήταν στο making of, όπου ο σεναριογράφος και ο σκηνοθέτης στους υπότιτλους αναφέρονται στα _επεισόδια του Σεν Μπαρτελεμί_ (the St Barthelemy incident). Κορυφαίο το σημείο που ο σεναριογράφος παραπονιέται ότι _οι Γάλλοι δεν γνωρίζουν καλά τα γεγονότα που οδήγησαν στο Σεν Μπαρτελεμί_ (ενώ όσοι διαβάζουν τους υπότιτλους φωτίστηκαν). 
Οπότε ναι, συμβαίνουν και εις Παρισίους.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ναι, αλλά η θέση του Πτεράρχου στη Νομανσλάνδη χήρευε... :)



Πρόταση: υπουργός Εξωτερικών της Νομανσλάνδης: Μπαρτόλομιου ντε Σεν Μπαρτελεμί.
Εξελληνισμένο: Βαρθολομαίος του Αγίου Βαρθολομαίου.  :inno:  *Βαρθιά νυχτωμένος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 15, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι αν βλέπεις ποτέ σου ντοκιμαντέρ. Τα περισσότερα αρπακτικά στοχεύουν στο να ξεμοναχιάσουν και να φάνε τα μικρά — και συχνά το καταφέρνουν.



Προφανώς αναφέρεται στην φυσική τάξη των πραγμάτων, δηλαδή θάνατο από φυσικά αίτια, και άρα συνεπάγεται ότι ο μεγαλύτερος θα πεθάνει πρώτος. Αλλιώς θα ήταν σχήμα οξύμωρο. Αν ήταν αντίθετο στην φύση, δεν θα συνέβαινε.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 15, 2012)

Να έχουμε όμως υπόψη μας ότι η μείωση της παιδικής θνησιμότητας (και φυσικά μιλάω κυρίως για τον δυτικό κόσμο) είναι επίτευγμα των τελευταίων δεκαετιών, σκάρτα αιώνα. Καμιά φορά ξεχνάμε ότι, πχ, τα αντιβιοτικά ή τα εμβόλια δεν υπήρχαν από πάντα, η αλήθεια είναι όμως ότι οι άνθρωποι ζούσαν "με το θάνατο στην κωλότσεπη" όπως λέει και μια κολλητή μου. Γι' αυτό και έκαναν καμιά εικοσαριά παιδιά, μπας και τους μείνει κανένα. Η φυσική τάξη των πραγμάτων, λοιπόν, ήταν κάπως διαφορετική από αυτή που αντιλαμβανόμαστε σήμερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2012)

Από ταινία στο Star χθες το βράδυ:
Το ομιλόν γουρούνι.​Νομίζω ότι εδώ βλέπουμε τι συμβαίνει όταν ο μεταφραστής εφαρμόζει δικούς του κανόνες για την προσαρμογή της καθαρεύουσας στην καθομιλουμένη. Φτιάχνει έναν τύπο που δεν υπάρχει σε καμία από τις δύο. Και στη μεν μετάφραση βιβλίων υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθει κι ένας επιμελητής να διορθώσει κάτι, στον υπότιτλο που προβάλλεται στην ελληνική τηλεόραση, ποτέ.

Η μετοχή του ομιλώ είναι ομιλών-ομιλούσα-ομιλούν, σωστά θυμάμαι; Κατά το "ποιώ";


Η νεότερη συστερία συνεχίζεται εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> αλλά δεν θα φάμε ποτέ τόσα κατσικάκια που να αφήσουμε να αφανιστεί η κατσίκα γιατί αυτό θα είναι αρνητικό για το ανθρώπινο είδος.


Τώρα πιάνομαι από μια κουβέντα μόνο, και εκτρέπομαι και σε λάθος νήμα, αλλά τα εκτρεφόμενα ζώα ασφαλώς αποκλείεται να τα εξαφανίσουμε, είναι θέμα ζήτησης-προσφοράς, όσο τρώμε θα παράγονται. Πολλά άλλα είδη όμως έχουν εξαφανιστεί, ακριβώς γιατί το μοναδικό κριτήριο είναι κατά πόσο «θα είναι αρνητικό για το ανθρώπινο είδος». Όπως για παράδειγμα η καταστροφή του βιότοπου του πιο κοντινού μας συγγενή, του ουραγκοτάγκου, στα δάση της Ινδονησίας για την παραγωγή φοινικέλαιου. Κάτι μου λέει όμως πως το θετικό-αρνητικό, το βλέπουμε εξαιρετικά κοντόφθαλμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Κάτι μου λέει όμως πως το θετικό-αρνητικό, το βλέπουμε εξαιρετικά κοντόφθαλμα.


Το νήμα αυτό είναι για... μικρολαθάκια, το λέει κιόλας. Αλίμονο αν πιάσουμε τις καταστροφές!

Αχ βρε LostVerse με το «άσχετό» σου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 15, 2012)

Τελείως εκτός θέματος, αλλά σήμερα ζουν περισσότερα είδη από ποτέ. Μπορεί να έχει ιστορική σημασία από βιολογικής άποψης, η διατήρηση των ειδών, αλλά τα είδη εξαφανίζονται, αυτή είναι η φυσική τάξη των πραγμάτων. Πολλά είδη προς εξαφάνιση διατηρήθηκαν, ακριβώς γιατί υπήρξε προσπάθεια να διατηρηθούν. Πρακτικά δεν έχει σημασία αν θα εξαφανιστεί το Χ ή το Ψ είδος.

ΥΓ: Μήπως να εκτραπούν τα περί του θέματος σε νέα νήμα;


----------



## Costas (Jul 15, 2012)

ΛΚΝ: λειτουργιά η [liturjá] Ο24 : *άζυμο* ψωμί που προσφέρεται στην εκκλησία για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως άρτος στη Θεία Ευχαριστία· πρόσφορο.

Άζυμο;! :huh:



Συνέχεια εδώ


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2012)

Ειδήσεις στον Alpha:

Ο εκρηκτικός μηχανισμός εξερράγη έξω από το μπαρ, εγκυμονώντας κινδύνους για τους περαστικούς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 15, 2012)

Άντε, καλή λευτεριά και μ' έναν πόνο!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2012)

Η επόμενη ρεπόρτερ μάς μίλησε για το "μαστίγωμα του υδράργυρου". Ναι, τον καύσωνα εννοούσε.


----------



## Costas (Jul 15, 2012)

Mercury Whip και άλλες συνταγές


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> ... εγκυμονώντας κινδύνους για τους περαστικούς.


Οι οποίοι δεν πίστευαν στα μάτια τους, όταν έκπληκτοι αντίκρυσαν το θέαμα του σαρανταπεντάβαθμου (υδράργυρου), Μια 32χρονη δήλωσε ότι οι λουόμενοι κατέκλυσαν τις παραλίες για να σωθούν, ένας 74χρονος εξήρθε από το λεωφορείο και ανακοίνωσε ότι νέο πλήγμα του Εγκέλαδου αναμένεται κλπ κλπ (κλισέ).


----------



## StellaP (Jul 15, 2012)

Το σφοδρός το χρησιμοποιούμε για έντονα φυσικά φαινόμενα, π.χ. σφοδρή χιονόπτωση, σφοδρές βοχοπτώσεις, σφοδροί άνεμοι κ.ά.
Λέμε όμως "σφοδρές κατολισθήσεις", όπως άκουσα σε δελτίο ειδήσεων σήμερα το μεσημέρι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 15, 2012)

Αυτό είναι περισσότερο ερώτηση παρά γκάφα. Σήμερα, στην Nova 1, έπαιζε την ταινία Τρασνφόρμερς 3. Σε κάποια φάση ένα τρανφόρμερ είπε κάτι για _element of surprise_ και η μετάφραση ήταν "το στοιχείο του αιφνιδιασμού". Είναι αυτό αγγλισμός ή έχω χάσει την μπάλα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

> the element of surprise = το στοιχείο του αιφνιδιασμού


Είναι παμπάλαιο ζευγάρι. Αποκλείεται να πάρουν διαζύγιο τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2012)

Γράφει εδώ για τα παγωτά:

Στα παγωμένα γλυκίσματα τώρα, υπάρχει ελευθερία προσθήκης φυτικών λιπαρών όπως ηλιέλαιο, καρυδέλαιο, φοινικέλαιο, αραπέλαιο και όποια άλλη μαργαρίνη φαντάζεστε (και τους συμφέρει). Το ηλιέλαιο αποφεύγεται γιατί δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην ομοιογένεια του τελικού προϊόντος, άρα μην ανησυχείτε για μολυσμένο με ορυκτέλαια ηλιέλαιο.

Μα τι στο καλό είναι το _*αραπέλαιο_;

Να σας πω τι είναι. Είναι _ραπέλαιο_. Που κι αυτό δεν είναι παρά θεόστραβη μεταγραφή που έτσι βρίσκεται σε μερικές πηγές. Το *rapeseed* είναι *ελαιοκράμβη* και το *rapeseed oil* είναι *κραμβέλαιο* — ούτε *_ραπέλαιο_ ούτε *_αραπέλαιο_!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2012)

Αφού δεν το έκαναν _βιασμοσπορέλαιο_, πάλι καλά να λες!


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

*Αραπέλαιο: σύνθετο από το αράπης + ραπ + έλαιο. Όρος 1) politically incorrect (δεδομένου ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον η λέξη αράπης -υποτιμητική- αλλά έγχρωμος), και 2) ανακριβής, καθότι ραπ δεν τραγουδούν μόνοι έγχρωμοι.
Το δε έλαιο μπορεί να αναφέρεται: 1) στο grease που αλείφουν στα μαλλιά τους οι ενλόγω ή 2) στην ουσία που βγαίνει από τη σύνθλιψή τους. Πάσα άλλη ομοιότητα με πρόσωπα και πράγματα είναι ακατάληπτη.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> *Αραπέλαιο: σύνθετο από το αράπης + ραπ + έλαιο. Όρος [...] ανακριβής, καθότι ραπ δεν τραγουδούν μόνοι έγχρωμοι.


Ωστόσο, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Men_Can't_Rap.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον η λέξη αράπης -υποτιμητική- αλλά έγχρωμος


Τώρα συγγνώμη, αλλά είναι λέξη αυτή, "έγχρωμος"; Τι θα πει έγχρωμος; Παλ ή σεκάμ; Σιμπιζάκι έχουν; Και οι άλλοι δηλαδή τι είναι, άχρωμοι;


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2012)

Το ενδιαφέρον, Μελάνη, είναι ότι στις ΗΠΑ π.χ η λέξη έγχρωμος, που τη χρησιμοποιούσαν μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '70 για να δηλώσουν ευγενικά τον μαύρο, θεωρείται τώρα υποτιμητική. Ενώ στη Ν. Αφρική εννοεί όποιον δεν είναι άσπρος ή μαύρος. 

Εγώ αρχικά νόμισα ότι εννοούσαν λάδι απο αράπικα φιστίκια.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τώρα συγγνώμη, αλλά είναι λέξη αυτή, "έγχρωμος"; Τι θα πει έγχρωμος; Παλ ή σεκάμ; Σιμπιζάκι έχουν; Και οι άλλοι δηλαδή τι είναι, άχρωμοι;



Τώρα συγνώμη, αλλά αν ήξερες τις απόψεις μου για τους politically correct όρους θα καταλάβαινες ότι η λέξη έγχρωμος έχει μπει με σαρκαστικό ύφος στο σχόλιο. Αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και θα πάρεις μια ιδέα


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 18, 2012)

Καλέ εντάξει, μην παραξηγιέσαι, μια πλάκα κάναμε, δεν σε είπαμε και έγχρωμη. :twit:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι η Αόρατη έκανε πλάκα :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

Κι εγώ πλάκα έκανα ρε σεις! Σιγά μην παρεξηγήθηκα! Δεν έφτασε η φατσούλα με το ναααα χαμόγελο; Κάτσε, να βάλω κι άλλη, πιο μεγάλη








Οκέι τώρα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Τι είναι ετούτο, βρε παιδιά:

The former supermodel was on holiday at the Club 55 resort on Pampelona beach on the Greek island of Mykonos.
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...epression-suicide-attempts.html#ixzz20zZ1pkwv
​


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2012)

Aν αναφέρεσαι στο πώς μοιάζει με μπικίνι η πρώην σούπερ μοντέλα, κι εγώ το ίδιο είπα.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Τι είναι ετούτο, βρε παιδιά:
> The former supermodel was on holiday at the Club 55 resort on Pampelona beach on the Greek island of Mykonos.




Απλώς ο συντάκτης του άρθρου μπερδεύτηκε με το άλλο Club 55  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Όχι, η απορία μου είναι το Pampelona Beach στη Μύκονο. Τι είναι αυτό;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, η απορία μου είναι το Pampelona Beach στη Μύκονο. Τι είναι αυτό;



Κοίτα ακριβώς από πάνω σου!


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2012)

LE CLUB 55
Plage de Pampelonne
Boulevard Patch
83350 RAMATUELLE - FRANCE

Από το λινκ της Μπέρνης


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κοίτα ακριβώς από πάνω σου!


Ναι, στην SBE απάντησα, χωρίς να δω ότι είχες ήδη απαντήσει.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γράφει εδώ για τα παγωτά:
> 
> Στα παγωμένα γλυκίσματα τώρα, υπάρχει ελευθερία προσθήκης φυτικών λιπαρών όπως ηλιέλαιο, καρυδέλαιο, φοινικέλαιο, αραπέλαιο και όποια άλλη μαργαρίνη φαντάζεστε (και τους συμφέρει). Το ηλιέλαιο αποφεύγεται γιατί δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην ομοιογένεια του τελικού προϊόντος, άρα μην ανησυχείτε για μολυσμένο με ορυκτέλαια ηλιέλαιο.
> 
> ...



Κι εμένα, εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου: στο αραχιδέλαιο και στο αραβοσιτέλαιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τι θα πει έγχρωμος;


Αντιλαμβάνεσαι την ειρωνεία που την ερώτηση αυτή την θέτει η «Αόρατη *Μελάνη*», ε; :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

Διάβασα στο χτεσινό άρθρο της Ζέζας Ζήκου στην Καθημερινή ότι «Έχουμε τριτοκομματική κυβέρνηση» και φαντάστηκα ότι επηρεάστηκε από το *τριτοκοσμική*. :)

*Τρικομματική* κυβέρνηση έχουμε (ας πούμε), αλλά γιατί είναι τόσο πολλοί εκείνοι που νομίζουν ότι έχουμε τριτοκομματική;


----------



## Themis (Jul 20, 2012)

Δεν αντέχω άλλο το κύμα ευτυχίας που έχει ενσκήψει όποτε μεταφράζεται το happy. Δεν δίνω παραπομπές, γιατί πιο passim δεν γίνεται. Είναι ευτυχισμένος με το σπίτι του ο ένας, δεν είναι ευτυχισμένος με τη μοτοσικλέτα του ο άλλος. Ευτυχισμένοι όλοι οι αθλητές στην ομάδα στην οποία πηγαίνουν ή στην ομάδα στην οποία παραμένουν. Κάποιοι είναι ευτυχισμένοι με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί, ενώ άλλοι δεν είναι ευτυχισμένοι. _Τα νεύρα μου!_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2012)

Themis said:


> _Τα νεύρα μου!_


Τα νεύρα σου ή τα _χάπια _σου; Μα πώς να αγνοήσεις τέτοια ασίστ;


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2012)

Themis said:


> Δεν αντέχω άλλο το κύμα ευτυχίας που έχει ενσκήψει όποτε μεταφράζεται το happy. Δεν δίνω παραπομπές, γιατί πιο passim δεν γίνεται. Είναι ευτυχισμένος με το σπίτι του ο ένας, δεν είναι ευτυχισμένος με τη μοτοσικλέτα του ο άλλος. Ευτυχισμένοι όλοι οι αθλητές στην ομάδα στην οποία πηγαίνουν ή στην ομάδα στην οποία παραμένουν. Κάποιοι είναι ευτυχισμένοι με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί, ενώ άλλοι δεν είναι ευτυχισμένοι. _Τα νεύρα μου!_


 
Ωδή στη χαρά, ου δει ευτυχίαν.
Θέλουν οι ευτυχισμένες να κρυφτούν μα η ευτυχία δεν τις αφήνει, που βρήκαν ευτυχία στα σκέλια τους. Εμ, ο βήχας, ο παράς, ο έρωτας κι η αστοχία δεν κρύβονται. Μη μη-μη μη-μη μη-μη μη-μη μημημημημη Μη! Μήγαρις έχουν άλλο στη γλώσσα τους, πάρεξ ευτυχία; Ευτύχει και μη πολιτεύου, αλλά πρόσκρουε τοις έλαττον δυναμένοις. Happiness is a warm gun. Στο ψαχνό, Θέμη!
 Καλά, καλά, αδελφή Μίλντρεντ, θα το πάρω το χαπάκι μου.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2012)

Μια συμβιβαστική λύση είναι το 'ευτυχής'...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2012)

Themis said:


> Δεν αντέχω άλλο το κύμα ευτυχίας που έχει ενσκήψει όποτε μεταφράζεται το happy. Δεν δίνω παραπομπές, γιατί πιο passim δεν γίνεται. Είναι ευτυχισμένος με το σπίτι του ο ένας, δεν είναι ευτυχισμένος με τη μοτοσικλέτα του ο άλλος. Ευτυχισμένοι όλοι οι αθλητές στην ομάδα στην οποία πηγαίνουν ή στην ομάδα στην οποία παραμένουν. Κάποιοι είναι ευτυχισμένοι με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί, ενώ άλλοι δεν είναι ευτυχισμένοι. _Τα νεύρα μου!_



Εγώ ξέρω ένα μέρος που δουλεύουν κάτι τύποι που είναι όλοι χάπυ με τη μετάφραση, χάπυ με τις εξελίξεις, και μία που θέλει χάπι-α κάθε φορά που το ακούει


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2012)

Κάτι μου λέει πως αυτό το ζεύγος χάπυ-χάπι ταιριάζει στη λίστα με τα ομόηχα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με τον δήμαρχο [Χερσονήσου], απαιτείται να αλλάξει το νομικό πλαίσιο που διέπει τη λειτουργία των επιχειρήσεων αυτών, τους κανόνες και τις αρμοδιότητες. Την ίδια ώρα, οι επιχειρηματίες της περιοχής κάνουν λόγο για πολύ αυστηρό νόμο, αυτόν που διέπει τη λειτουργία των τουριστικών επιχειρήσεων. _Τονίζουν ότι με ακόμη και με πολύ μικρές υγειονομικές παραβάσεις, όπως είναι η μουσική, κινδυνεύουν με οριστικό κλείσιμο_.

*Ο άγνωστος «πόλεμος» της... σφραγίδας*, από το Έθνος


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2012)

Νέο θύμα της σιλικόνης, και όχι από τα αμελητέα, ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης στη σημερινή Καθημερινή.

ως διοικητής της στρατιωτικής ακαδημίας του Γουέστ Πόιντ το 1855 απέβαλε διά παντός από τη σχολή έναν μπουμπούνα ονόματι Τζέιμς Μακνίλ Χουίστλερ, επειδή σε διαγώνισμα στη Χημεία έγραψε ο αθεόφοβος ότι η σιλικόνη είναι αέριο, και έτσι, χωρίς να το ξέρει, ο Λι άνοιξε τον δρόμο για να αποκτήσουν οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες τον πρώτο σημαντικό ζωγράφο τους

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_22/07/2012_489931

Η κοτσάνα είναι μεγαλύτερη διότι το 1855, φυσικά, δεν υπήρχε καν η λέξη σιλικόνη/silicone.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2012)

Απόδειξη για το ότι τα επαναλαμβανόμενα κείμενα στο διαδίκτυο δεν είναι πάντα κοπιπάστα. Το κείμενο με την επιστολή της δασκάλας δημοτικού της Ραφήνας που προκάλεσε τη φωνηεντιάδα είχε ανάμεσα στις διάφορες οιμωγές και την φράση «θα παρατηρήσετε αλλαγές και παραλείψεις». Εκεί που πρωτοδιάβασα εγώ το κείμενο έγραφε «θα παρατηρήσετε αλλαγές και παραλήψεις». Αυτή τη στιγμή το ψάξιμο στο Γκουγκλ λέει:

θα παρατηρήσετε αλλαγές και *παραλείψεις* : 23 (ή 118) σελίδες
θα παρατηρήσετε αλλαγές και **παραλήψεις* : 80 (ή 11.400) σελίδες 

Ήταν σωστό από την αρχή ή κάποιοι το διόρθωσαν στη συνέχεια (όπερ και πιθανότερο);


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η δασκάλα το είχε λάθος και μετά το διόρθωσαν.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2012)

Αυτό πάλι τι είναι, ρε παιδιά; Για ενημερώστε με γιατί έχω μείνει πίσω...


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2012)

Δεν πρόκειται για σοβαρό φορέα (το είπα κομψά).


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2012)

Προσέξτε δείγμα ελληνικής γλωσσαμυντορικής γραφής, αλλά μεταπασοκικής, από τον κ. Παπαγαρυφάλλου:

Καλούμε πάραυτα τους αρμοδίους φορείς να επιληφθούν *άμεσα* του ζητήματος


----------



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δεν πρόκειται για σοβαρό φορέα (το είπα κομψά).




 Κομψή κομψά


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2012)

*Σόιμπλε: «Το έργο του Σαμαρά είναι Ηράκλειο»* 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_22/07/2012_453242

Όταν το είδα, δεν κατάλαβα αμέσως τι εννοούσε, λόγω τιμής. Συγκινήθηκα που ο Σόιμπλε σκέφτηκε την πατρίδα μου, έπειτα προσπάθησα να καταλάβω τη σύνταξη, έπειτα σκέφτηκα μήπως θα έπρεπε να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα: «Νέο ή Παλαιό Ηράκλειο;».

Ναι, ξέρω, είμαι σαν τους Λονδρέζους που τους ρωτάς πού είναι η «Τράφαλγκαρ Σκουέαρ» και δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν αμέσως επειδή δεν το τόνισες σωστά.

*Σόιμπλε: «Το έργο του Σαμαρά είναι ηράκλειο»* 
Αν δεν μου το δώσεις έτσι, δεν το καταλαβαίνω αμέσως.


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2012)

_Σόιμπλε: Ηράκλειο το έργο του Σαμαρά_
Κι έτσι κατανοητό θα γινόταν. Αλλιώς προκαλεί συνειρμό σιγά μην είναι Φιλαδέλφεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2012)

Κάπου είχε ακούσει ο τιτλατζής της Espresso τη λέξη "αισθαντική", αλλά δεν τη θυμόταν καλά φαίνεται. 

Πέντε μαγικές βραδιές με την Ιμάνι
Η αισθητική Γαλλίδα τραγουδίστρια έρχεται στην Ελλάδα στα τέλη Αυγούστου για να μας πει ιστορίες αγάπης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Σόιμπλε: «Το έργο του Σαμαρά είναι Ηράκλειο»*
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_22/07/2012_453242
> 
> Όταν το είδα, δεν κατάλαβα αμέσως τι εννοούσε, λόγω τιμής. Συγκινήθηκα που ο Σόιμπλε σκέφτηκε την πατρίδα μου, έπειτα προσπάθησα να καταλάβω τη σύνταξη, έπειτα σκέφτηκα μήπως θα έπρεπε να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα: «Νέο ή Παλαιό Ηράκλειο;».
> ...



Σε λάθος βάση το συζητάτε. Το θέμα είναι η λανθασμένη έκφραση του Σόιμπλε. "Σισύφειο" έπρεπε να πει.


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2012)

Σισύφειο = μάταιο. Ηράκλειο = τρομερά δύσκολο, που για να γίνει πραγματικότητα χρειάζεται ένας Ηρακλής. Όχι όμως μάταιο όπως το Σισύφειο. Μια χαρά το είπε ο Σόιμπλε· αν έλεγε Σισύφειο, θα ήταν σαν να δηλώνει ότι μάταια μας ζητάει αυτά που μας ζητάει. Ακόμα κι αν πιστεύουμε πως στην πραγματικότητα το έργο της Ελλάδας είναι όντως σισύφειο (όπως όσοι υποστηρίζουν πως τα μνημόνια δεν βγαίνουν), ο Σόιμπλε δεν θα το έλεγε ποτέ αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

Είπα "έπρεπε" όχι ότι θα το έλεγε. Όχι ότι πιστεύω πως τα μνημόνια είναι μάταια, απλώς ότι ο Σαμαράς και το επιτελείο του είναι ένα μάτσο ανίκανοι.


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2012)

Μα, αφού λες ότι δεν πιστεύεις ότι τα μνημόνια είναι μάταια, γιατί λες ότι έπρεπε να το πει ο Σόιμπλε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2012)

Costas said:


> Μα, αφού λες ότι δεν πιστεύεις ότι τα μνημόνια είναι μάταια, γιατί λες ότι έπρεπε να το πει ο Σόιμπλε;



Γιατί μετά από δυο χρόνια μη τήρησής τους, θα έπρεπε να το έχει καταλάβει ότι ματαιοπονούν.


----------



## sarant (Jul 23, 2012)

Μιλώντας για τον Σίσυφο, γράφτηκε στο protagon ότι:

Η ιστορία θυμίζει τον μύθο του Σισύφου. Οι «κριτές των νεκρών» τον καταδίκασαν να κουβαλάει ένα βράχο στην κορυφή ενός βουνού. Φτάνοντας στην κορυφή, η πέτρα δεν σταθεροποιείτο και έπεφτε από την άλλη, εκείνος τον κουβαλούσε ξανά ενώ ένας γύπας του έτρωγε τα σωθικά. Μια τιμωρία αιώνια, όπου ο χρόνος δεν έχει καμία αξία.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=16939

Το "ενώ ένας γύπας τού έτρωγε τα σωθικά" ισχύει ή είναι δανεικό από τον Προμηθέα;


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2012)

Μπέρδεψαν Προμηθέα και Σίσυφο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2012)

sarant said:


> ενώ ένας γύπας του έτρωγε τα σωθικά


Και κάθε φορά που ο Σίσυφος τέντωνε το χέρι του να πιάσει τα σωθικά του να τα ξαναβάλει στη θέση τους, αυτά απομακρύνονταν σαν στο μαρτύριο του Ταντάλου...
:)

Να σημειωθεί ότι δεν προλάβαινε να ανεβάσει το βράχο μέχρι πάνω πάνω για να του φύγει από την άλλη μεριά.


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2012)

Αυτό το σχόλιο έκανα κι εγώ, sarant, εκεί στο Protagon, πριν από τρεις μέρες, και ακολούθησαν άλλοι δύο (βλ. σχόλια αρ. 39-41). Αλλά αυτό δείχνει ότι το Protagon έχει κίνηση...


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 24, 2012)

Είναι σαφές ότι εκεί στο Πρόταγκον δεν έχουν ούτε διορθωτή ούτε επιμελητή, ούτε καν κοτσανοθήρα. Μια και βλέπω όμως ότι η συγγραφέας του πονήματος έχει μια ασαφή σχέση με τον κινηματογράφο, μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι ίσως ο μυθολογικός ρεβιζιονισμός της στηρίζεται σε κάποιο σενάριο που έχει ήδη γραφεί ή πρόκειται να γραφεί. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας κάποιο άρθρο στα Νέα, έπεσα πάνω σε ένα «ομοφυλόφυλων». Εντάξει, η λέξη προσφέρεται για τεστ, όπως η _μήνυση_ ή το _κήρυγμα_. Δεν είναι να απορείς για τις χιλιάδες *_ομοφιλόφυλους_. Αλλά με δύο -υ-, γιατί; Για να μην πω τίποτα για την *_ομοφιλοφυλία_... Πού ξαναείδατε *_φυλία_;


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2012)

Νίκελ, τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Εσύ νομίζεις ότι διαβάζεις για σχέσεις μεταξύ ατόμων του ιδίου φύλου, ενώ το άρθρο σου αναφέρεται σε άλλες έννοιες:
Ομοφυλόφυλοι π.χ. είναι οι ομόφυλοι του ιδίου φύλου. Όλοι οι άντρες της φυλής, όλες οι γυναίκες της φυλής κλπ. Χρησιμότατη έννοια στην εθνογραφία. :lol:
Ομοφιλόφυλοι είναι οι ομόφυλοι με κοινούς φίλους. Όλοι οι Κινέζοι φίλοι σου π.χ. αποτελούν ένα σύνολο ομοφιλόφυλων. 
Φυλία είναι αυτό που παθαίνουν τα δέντρα το φθινόπωρο, η φυλλοροή, που χάνουν φύλλλλλα. :lol:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2012)

Μην ξεχνάμε τους ωμοφιλόφυλλους, αυτούς δηλαδή που τρώνε ωμά φύλλα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2012)

Εννοείς ωμοφυλλόφιλους. 
Ωμοφιλόφυλλοι είναι αυτοί που κάνουν φύλλο φτερό τους φίλους τους, με ωμότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2012)

Πάντως, για το άρθρο των Νέων βρήκα την εξήγηση: μοιράστηκαν τα φωνήεντα (τα ι και τα υ) με άλλον συντάκτη της εφημερίδας. Στο άρθρο με τίτλο «Μήπως είσαι gay και δεν το ξέρεις;» διαβάζω «Οι σημαντικότεροι επιστήμονες από όλο τον κόσμο, πολιτικοί και δημοσιογράφοι, προσπαθούσαμε να καταλάβουμε για ποιό λόγο φέτος στο συνέδριο δεν αναφέρονται πλέον οι όροι “*Ομοφιλόφιλος/ομοφιλόφιλη*”, αλλά όταν αναφέρονται στις ανθρώπινες επαφές, αναφέρουν “οι άντρες που κάνουν σεξ με άντρες” και το αντίστοιχο για τις γυναίκες». 

Και καλά που ξεκίνησα από το σωστό άρθρο, γιατί αν είχα ξεκινήσει από αυτό εδώ, θα μου 'μπαιναν ψύλλοι (ή «ψίλι») στ' αφτιά ότι κάποιοι ξεκίνησαν την απλοποίηση που φοβάται ο Πολύδωρας.

Στο υπόλοιπο άρθρο στρώνει η ορθογραφία της λέξης. Μια απλή εξισορρόπηση φωνηέντων ήταν. Κατά τ' άλλα, παλιά υπόθεση:
*Men who have sex with men* (abbreviated as *MSM*, also known as *males who have sex with males*) are male persons who engage in sexual activity with members of the same sex, regardless of how they identify themselves; many men choose not to (or cannot for other reasons) accept sexual identities of _homosexual_ or _bisexual_. The term was created in the 1990s by epidemiologists in order to study the spread of disease among men who have sex with men, regardless of identity.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men_who_have_sex_with_men


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, για το άρθρο των Νέων βρήκα την εξήγηση: μοιράστηκαν τα φωνήεντα (τα ι και τα υ) με άλλον συντάκτη της εφημερίδας. Στο άρθρο με τίτλο «Μήπως είσαι gay και δεν το ξέρεις;» διαβάζω «Οι σημαντικότεροι επιστήμονες από όλο τον κόσμο, πολιτικοί και δημοσιογράφοι, προσπαθούσαμε να καταλάβουμε για ποιό λόγο φέτος στο συνέδριο δεν αναφέρονται πλέον οι όροι “*Ομοφιλόφιλος/ομοφιλόφιλη*”, αλλά όταν αναφέρονται στις ανθρώπινες επαφές, αναφέρουν “οι άντρες που κάνουν σεξ με άντρες” και το αντίστοιχο για τις γυναίκες».



Εντάξει, καταφανώς αυτό σημαίνει "τα άτομα που τους αρέσουν τα ίδια φιλιά". Θα έπρεπε να το καταλάβεις αμέσως βρε Νίκελ, τι γλωσσόφιλος είσαι;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εντάξει, καταφανώς αυτό σημαίνει "τα άτομα που τους αρέσουν τα ίδια φιλιά". Θα έπρεπε να το καταλάβεις αμέσως βρε Νίκελ, τι γλωσσόφιλος είσαι;


Μα τίποτα δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Προφανώς είναι οι άνθρωποι που τους αρέσουν οι ίδιοι _*φίλοι*_


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μα τίποτα δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Προφανώς είναι οι άνθρωποι που τους αρέσουν οι ίδιοι _*φίλοι*_



Τι θέλεις τώρα; Να μετρήσουμε τα γλωσσόφιλά μας αισθήματα για να δούμε ποιος τα ξέρεις καλύτερα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2012)

Κατευθείαν από τον Μοχ:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2012)

Εγώ γέλασα και με το παρακάτω:


----------



## StellaP (Jul 28, 2012)

Στον σχολιασμό της τελετής έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων, ο εκφωνητής της ΝΕΤ δύο φορές είπε "η αυτού Υψηλότητα Βασίλισσα Ελισάβετ" και μία φορά, επειδή προφανώς ήταν αναποφάσιστος, "η αυτού Υψηλότητα-Μεγαλειότητα". Αν το ξαναπεί θα κλείσω ή τον ήχο ή την τηλεόραση και δεν θα δω και τη συνέχεια της τελετής, που μάλλον βαρετή την βρίσκω.


----------



## danae (Jul 28, 2012)

Επίσης "τα νησιά Κόμορος" και η Rowling "συγγραφέας τετρακοσίων εκατομμυρίων βιβλίων", πολυγραφότατη! Είχε κι άλλα ωραία, αλλά δεν τα συγκράτησα. Η τελετή μού άρεσε πολύ!


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Είχαν προφανώς μεταφράσει το κείμενο που μοιράζεται σε όλους με μεταφραστήρι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2012)

Ο συγκεκριμένος σχολιαστής είναι γνωστός για τις κοτσάνες που λέει όταν σπικάρει στο μπάσκετ, και αυτή είναι η δουλειά του. Με ποια λογική τον έβαλαν να σχολιάσει την τελετή των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων; Εγώ άκουσα μόνο την "Αυτού Υψηλότητα" και μετά έβαλα τον ήχο τόσο σιγά που ακουγόταν σχεδόν σαν ψίθυρος. Στα μισά της τελετής κοιμήθηκα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 28, 2012)

Δεν θα έπρεπε ένας επώνυμος δημοσιογράφος σαν τον Κ. Βίδο να ξέρει ότι τον Μπαρόζο δεν τον λένε Χοσέ αλλά Ζοζέ;
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=468687


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2012)

Από το In Bruges που πήρα σε DVD εφημερίδας:

Queen of hearts = Βασίλισσα της κούπας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Queen of hearts = Βασίλισσα της κούπας.


Μη μου πεις ότι μετέφρασαν και τα λόγια του τραγουδιού!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2012)

Ακριβώς.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 28, 2012)

Στο Σταρ, το μεσημέρι σε μια χαζοσειρά, τραγουδάει ένας το "Ebony and Ivory", και εμείς διαβάζουμε «Έβενος και ιβουάρ»...
Μαγειρεύει ο Όλιβερ στον Άλφα, και καθώς ανοίγει κάτι πιτάκια με τον πλάστη, εμείς διαβάζουμε να λέει ότι χρησιμοποιεί «το μπλάστρι»!


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Καλά, ας πούμε ότι στο χωριό του υποτιτλιστή λέγεται μπλάστρι ο πλάστης.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μη μου πεις ότι μετέφρασαν και τα λόγια του τραγουδιού!





Alexandra said:


> Ακριβώς.



E, τη μετάφραση αυτών των στίχων πολύ θα ήθελα να τη δω! Ε, Άλεξ, ε, ε;
Πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον από τα πανηγύρια των mentes insanae in corporatis pleni.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Στο Σταρ, το μεσημέρι σε μια χαζοσειρά, τραγουδάει ένας το "Ebony and Ivory", και εμείς διαβάζουμε «Έβενος και ιβουάρ»...



Ήσουνα στην αγορά, δεν είχες δει φιλντίσια
Τώρα που σε πήρα εγώ γυρεύεις ιβουαρίσια

Στη ζούλα στο περίπτερο διάβαζες μόνο τίτλους
Και τώρα που σε πήρα εγώ μου θες και υποτίτλους


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2012)

daeman said:


> E, τη μετάφραση αυτών των στίχων πολύ θα ήθελα να τη δω! Ε, Άλεξ, ε, ε;
> Πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον από τα πανηγύρια των mentes insanae in corporatis pleni.


Ιδού:
Στην οδό Ράγκλαν

Μια φθινοπωριάτικη μέρα

Την πρωτοείδα

Και το 'ξερα

Ότι τα μαύρατης τα μαλλιά

Θα ύφαιναν παγίδα

Που θα γινόταν κάποτε κατάρα

Είδα τον κίνδυνο

Και διάβηκα

Τον μαγεμένο δρόμο

Και είπα,«Άσε τον πόνο»

να 'ναι φύλλο πεσμένο.

Στο χάραμα

Της ημέρας

Στην οδό Γκράφτον

Τον Νοέμβρη

Αλαφροπατούσαμε

Στο χείλος

Μιας ρεματιάς βαθιάς όπου κανείς μπορεί να δει

Τι αξίζει να 'χεις δοθεί στο πάθος;

Η Βασίλισσα της Κούπας

Ακόμα φτιάχνει τάρτες

Και δεν μπορώ να αδράξω την ευκαιρία

Πολύ αγάπησα

Και με κάτι τέτοια

Η ευτυχία πετιέται

Στα σκουπίδια

Όταν ο άγγελος ερωτοτροπεί

Το παιχνίδι χάνει

Τα φτερά του

Εκεί που η μέρα χαράζει

​


----------



## Elsa (Jul 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Καλά, ας πούμε ότι στο χωριό του υποτιτλιστή λέγεται μπλάστρι ο πλάστης.



Νομίζω ότι πανελληνίως _μπλάστρι _είναι το έμπλαστρο, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

Ο _πλάστης_ λέγεται και _μπλάστρης_, ίσως όχι παντού στην Ελλάδα. Μπορώ να φανταστώ μπέρδεμα με την αιτιατική _τον μπλάστρη_. Δεν το έχω ακούσει σαν ουδέτερο πάντως.

Υπάρχει πάντως στον Πάπυρο και διάφορες ιστοσελίδες.
*μπλάστρης*
ο· πλάστης, πλαστήρι, κυλινδρική ράβδος που χρησιμοποιείται για την κατασκευή λεπτών φύλλων ζύμης.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < εμ-πλάστης < εμ-πλάσσω].

http://www.mani.org.gr/ithi/lex05.htm
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Μπλάστρης


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ιδού:



Μάιστα. In Bruges, even such a poem can become boring.  


Μπλάστρης και μπλάστης, hear, hear here.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

Τελικά πολύ ύπουλος ο αυτοματισμός «δεν μου το κοκκινίζει ο ορθογράφος => τα έχω όλα σωστά». Μου 'ρθε κείμενο λοιπόν όπου η αρχή που το συνέταξε αυτοπροσδιορίζεται «Περιφερειακή Νεότητα» (αντί του σωστού «Περιφερειακή Ενότητα») — υπάρχουν δε και κάτι δεκάδες σχετικά διαδικτυακά ευρήματα (ιδίως στη γενική πτώση). Εκτός πια κι αν έτσι νοείται η «ανανέωση» στην τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση...

Εντωμεταξύ, embarrassment μού προκαλεί το πόσο πολλά embaracement κυκλοφορούν — κι εδώ το κατά κανόνα ορθογραφόφιλο Google δεν προτείνει το σωστό! Αλλά κι ο ορθογράφος τού Word στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν μαντεύει το τι εννοεί ο ποιητής, και προτείνει μόνο το embracement.


----------



## Irini (Jul 29, 2012)

Τώρα τι μου θύμισες! Κάνω το postgrad στην Βρετανία και, κάπου, γράφω ότι οι Έλληνες μαθητές στο τέλος της χρονιάς take a rest. Ακοκκίνιστο, η εργασία έπρεπε να παραδοθεί αμέσως, καταλαβαίνεις για τι embaracement μιλάμε!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

Irini said:


> Τώρα τι μου θύμισες! Κάνω το postgrad στην Βρετανία και, κάπου, γράφω ότι οι Έλληνες μαθητές στο τέλος της χρονιάς take a rest. Ακοκκίνιστο, η εργασία έπρεπε να παραδοθεί αμέσως, καταλαβαίνεις για τι embaracement μιλάμε!


Θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι οι Έλληνες μαθητές cannot resist a rest επειδή φοβούνται μην συλληφθούν (#11 εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11632-Λογοπαίγνια).


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 29, 2012)

Καθώς έψαχνα πληροφορίες για το *κράμα (alloy)* νικελίου/τιτανίου που ονομάζεται _nitinol_, πέφτω σ' αυτή τη σελίδα του Έθνος.gr που με πληροφορεί ότι η νιτινόλη είναι... αλόη!!! Αναρωτιέμαι μερικές φορές αν οι διαδικτυακές σελίδες των εφημερίδων εξυπηρετούν διακοσμητικούς μόνο σκοπούς...


----------



## StellaP (Jul 30, 2012)

Η ΕΤ1 δείχνει ζωντανά τον αγώνα μπάσκετ μεταξύ Γαλλίδων και ...Αυστραλίδων. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι άκουγα μόνο για Γαλλίδες.
Αλλά μετά ανέβασα τον ήχο και ο εκφωνητής λέει για Γαλλίδες και Αυστραλίδες. Απίστευτος ο άνθρωπος γιατί λέει κι άλλα, όπως ότι "η παίκτρια δήλωσε παρών". Δεν πρόσεξα όμως αν ήταν η Γαλλίδα... παρών ή η Αυστραλίδα.


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 30, 2012)

Στην Τελετή Έναρξης ,κατά την είσοδο των αποστολών, ακούστηκαν διάφορα χαριτωμένα , αυτό που συγκράτησα ήταν ένα Μόλντοβα (παρ' όλο που μετά από λίγο οι σπίκερ ήξεραν το Μιανμάρ = Βιρμανία). Και στην κωπηλασία, πρώτες μέρες, για όλη την κούρσα ο εκφωνητής έκανε Νιγηρία τον Νίγηρα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 30, 2012)

(να φτιάξουμε ένα νήμα για τα ολισθήματα κατά την περιγραφή των Ολυμπιακών)
Από την περιγραφή ενός αγώνα ιστοπλοΐας: _Ο αγώνας διεξαγάγεται..._


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2012)

JimAdams said:


> Στην Τελετή Έναρξης ,κατά την είσοδο των αποστολών, ακούστηκαν διάφορα χαριτωμένα , αυτό που συγκράτησα ήταν ένα Μόλντοβα.


Και πού να δεις ολόκληρο βιβλίο όπου η Μολδαβία είναι παντού «ο Μόλδοβας»...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2012)

Δίκιο έχετε, και δείτε με την ευκαιρία πώς έχει αποδώσει τα μολδαβικά κόμματα η Βικιπαίδεια:

Φιλελεύθερο Δημοκρατικό Κόμμα του Μόλδοβα, Δημοκρατικό Κόμμα του Μόλδοβα, Κομματική συμμαχία: Ο Μόλδοβάς μας...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2012)

Μα και αναζήτηση «ο Μόλδοβας / του Μόλδοβα» να κάνεις, θα βρεις ουκ ολίγα δημοσιογραφικά σάιτ να το χρησιμοποιούν. Αλλά σε βιβλίο, και μάλιστα ειδικά στο πεδίο της Γεωγραφίας όπως το συγκεκριμένο που έχω μπροστά μου, δεν το είχα ξαναδεί.

ΥΓ Και για να προλάβω ενδεχομένως κάποιους: Ο ποταμός είναι Μολδάβας (παροξύτονο & άλφα).


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

Πολύ ωραία:
Ο ποταμός Μολδάβας, του ποταμού Μολδάβα. (Ο Μολδάβας, ο Μολδάβας, ο Μολδάβας...)
Η Μολδαβία, της Μολδαβίας.
Ο Μολδαβός, η Μολδαβή. Η Μολδαβία κατοικείται από Μολδαβούς και Μολδαβές, οι οποίοι μιλούν τη μολδαβική γλώσσα (όπως ονομάζουν τη ρουμανική στη Μολδαβία). Δεν έχω ιδέα ποιες διαφορές υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στα μολδαβικά και τα ρουμανικά (γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι δεν υπάρχουν ούτε μικροδιαφορές!).
Η Μολδοβλαχία περιλάμβανε τις ηγεμονίες της Μολδαβίας και της Βλαχίας.
Το συμφωνικό ποίημα του Σμέτανα είναι ο Μολδάβας (αγγλικά: The Moldau). (Ναι, εκεί ήθελα να καταλήξω...)

(Το βιντεάκι εικονογραφείται με Πράγα...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2012)

Ψιλά γράμματα μπροστά στις Αυστραλίδες και τους Μολδόβες, αλλά ο σχολιαστής λέει και ξαναλέει "ο Ντάλεϊ Τόμσον" (Daley Thomson). Προχθές άκουγα έναν άλλον να κατακρεουργεί όλα τα γερμανικά ονόματα. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο δύσκολο είναι να (ενδιαφερθεί να) μάθει ένας αθλητικός σχολιαστής τη σωστή προφορά των ονομάτων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο δύσκολο είναι να (ενδιαφερθεί να) μάθει ένας αθλητικός σχολιαστής τη σωστή προφορά των ονομάτων.



Πάρα πολύ δύσκολο. Αυτά είναι για σοβαρούς οργανισμούς σε σοβαρές χώρες. Στο Χαχανιστάν μαλώνουμε ακόμα για τα φωνήεντα του δημοτικού.

The BBC Pronunciation Research Unit is staffed by professional linguists and provides advice about pronunciations in all languages.

Our aim is to ensure that pronunciations used on the BBC are accurate and consistent, and our advice is free of charge to independent programme makers producing BBC programmes as well as BBC staff.

Please don't hesitate to telephone us to discuss your research requirements. We will require details of the programme and an idea of how quickly you need the advice. You can also post or fax scripts to us with the pronunciations marked. When you phone we can also discuss the best format for you to receive the pronunciations - we can give verbal advice down the phone or email a Word document to you. Queries can also be emailed, faxed or posted to us. Our contact details are in the Who's who.

Pronunciations can be given in either of two written phonetic spelling systems: the BBC Modified Spelling or text spelling. Guides to both these systems are available to download. In exceptional circumstances (e.g. if child actors are involved) we are also able to supply spoken pronunciations as digital sound files.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/commissioning/tv/resources/pronunciation.shtml


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

Ένα μέιλ στον υπολογιστή με την επισήμανση «καλή ανάγνωση». Να πεις πως δεν το περίμενες; Μέγα ψέμα. Τυπώνεις επί τόπου τις σελίδες. Τριάντα μία στον αριθμό. Φευγαλαίες [sic] ματιές στα γραφόμενα. *Ποιήματα χωρίς μέτρο, χωρίς ρήμα.* Σαν να μιλάμε μεταξύ μας, με δυο ή περισσότερα λόγια για να πούμε τα εσώψυχά μας, που άλλοι τα καταλαβαίνουν με την ματιά, άλλοι δεν μπαίνουν καν στον κόπο να τα ακούσουν. Μην ψάξεις να τα βρεις. Δεν κυκλοφορούν σε βιβλίο. Τα έκανες βιβλίο, γιατί εκτιμάς τον άνθρωπο που τα έγραψε. Ξεφυλλίζεις γοργά. Σταματάς σε τούτο. Έχει τίτλο με αποσιωπητικά. «ΔΙΕΜΕΡΙΣΑΝΤΟ...».
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.post&id=17095

Τα έντονα, δικά μου. Μα πώς δεν έχουν ρήμα τα ποιήματα; Νά ένα ρήμα, στον τίτλο με τα αποσιωπητικά.

Είδατε τι πάθαμε που δεν ξεχωρίζουμε την προφορά της _ρίμας_ από την προφορά του _ρήματος_; Ξεχνάμε και την ορθογραφία των λέξεων!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πολύ ωραία:
> Ο ποταμός Μολδάβας, του ποταμού Μολδάβα. (Ο Μολδάβας, ο Μολδάβας, ο Μολδάβας...)
> Η Μολδαβία, της Μολδαβίας.
> Ο Μολδαβός, η Μολδαβή. Η Μολδαβία κατοικείται από Μολδαβούς και Μολδαβές, οι οποίοι μιλούν τη μολδαβική γλώσσα (όπως ονομάζουν τη ρουμανική στη Μολδαβία). Δεν έχω ιδέα ποιες διαφορές υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στα μολδαβικά και τα ρουμανικά (γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι δεν υπάρχουν ούτε μικροδιαφορές!).
> Η Μολδοβλαχία περιλάμβανε τις ηγεμονίες της Μολδαβίας και της Βλαχίας...



Και να... ξαναματαεπαναλάβουμε για μια φορά ακόμη, όπως θα έλεγε κι ο σωστός σπορτκάστερ, ότι: η ιστορική περιοχή της Μολδαβίας ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ με το σύγχρονο κράτος της Μολδαβίας, το οποίο, προ της προσαρτήσεως από την ΕΣΣΔ, ήταν γνωστό ως Βεσσαραβία.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2012)

Το θέμα της προφοράς των ονομάτων είναι πονεμένη ιστορία, αλλά επειδή είναι πρόβλημα σε κάθε κατεύθυνση, δεν φταίνε αποκλειστικά οι Έλληνες. Από το ίδιο το Μπιμπισί με το τμήμα προφοράς έχω ακούσει σχολιαστές να κατακρεουργούν τα ελληνικά ονόματα (και όχι μόνο), ειδικά στα αθλητικά που είναι πολλά και μπορεί να βρεθεί πρώτος κάποιος αθλητής που δεν τον περιμένεις και να πρέπει να πεις το όνομά του. Γιατί δεν αρκεί να έχεις τμήμα προφοράς, πρέπει και να το χρησιμοποιείς. Κι άμα νομίζεις ότι είσαι μεγάλη φίρμα δεν καταδέχεσαι να ρωτήσεις, κι άμα σε διορθώσουν θα πεις έλα μωρέ, όλοι οι τριτοκοσμικοί ίδιοι είναι, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τον θεατή. 
Βεβαίως ο Ντέιλι Τόμσον ο υπεραθλητής της δεκαετίας του '80 δεν είναι πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος. Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος (ή δευτερό-) είναι ο βρετανός καταδύτης Τομ Ντέιλι που αγωνιζόταν χτες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Από το ίδιο το Μπιμπισί με το τμήμα προφοράς έχω ακούσει σχολιαστές να κατακρεουργούν τα ελληνικά ονόματα...


Στο κάτω κάτω, δεν ξέρουν ελληνικά στο BBC, άρα αναμενόμενο είναι να δυσκολεύονται να προφέρουν τα ελληνικά ονόματα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι Έλληνες σχολιαστές κατακρεουργούν ακόμα και τα αγγλικά ονόματα, και υποτίθεται ότι αυτή είναι η μόνη ξένη γλώσσα που ξέρουν όλοι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2012)

Το οποίο μας πάει στο άλλο φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα, είναι υποχρεωτική η καλή γνώση αγγλικής; Κι αν ναι, τι γίνεται με την προφορά; Πρέπει να μιλάει ο άλλος σας απόφοιτος του Ήτον, μέτρια μας κάνει, πόσο καλά είναι το καλά, ή μπορεί να μιλάει τρισάθλια, αρκεί να συνεννοείται; Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γράφουν μια γλώσσα τέλεια, αλλά δεν μπορούν να στραμπουλήξουν τη γλώσσα τους. Τι γίνεται με αυτούς; 
Σε γενικές γραμμές για έναν τηλεπαρουσιαστή αθλητικών μεταδόσεων με εκατό ονόματα το δευτερόλεπτο, θα έλεγα αρκεί να τα λέει όπως θα τα έλεγε ο πολύς κόσμος. 

ΥΓ Και δεν ξεχνιέται σε κάποιους ολυμπιακούς, του '88 νομίζω, ο ίππος Γιέσικα Jessica (Μαυρομάτης).


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> ...
> 
> ΥΓ Και δεν ξεχνιέται σε κάποιους ολυμπιακούς, του '88 νομίζω, ο ίππος Γιέσικα Jessica (Μαυρομάτης).



Χε, χε... γρήγορα ένα αντίτυπο του _Εμπόρου της Βενετίας_ στον αθλητικογράφο-ευρωβουλευτή κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

Και άμα η φοράδα είναι από τη Γερμανία ή την Αυστρία;

Για τα αγγλικά των δημοσιογράφων και την προφορά τους, σε χωριστό σημείωμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το οποίο μας πάει στο άλλο φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα, είναι υποχρεωτική η καλή γνώση αγγλικής; Κι αν ναι, τι γίνεται με την προφορά; Πρέπει να μιλάει ο άλλος σας απόφοιτος του Ήτον, μέτρια μας κάνει, πόσο καλά είναι το καλά, ή μπορεί να μιλάει τρισάθλια, αρκεί να συνεννοείται; Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γράφουν μια γλώσσα τέλεια, αλλά δεν μπορούν να στραμπουλήξουν τη γλώσσα τους. Τι γίνεται με αυτούς;



Να κάνουν άλλη δουλειά. Δεν θέλουμε προφορά, θέλουμε προσέγγιση των φθόγγων με ελληνική προφορά, όπως θα κάναμε και σε μεταγραμματισμό.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και άμα η φοράδα είναι από τη Γερμανία ή την Αυστρία;



Φαντάσου να ήταν από την Ισπανία. 
Αν θυμαμαι καλά ο Μαυρομάτης ήταν των Ισπανικών και όλα τα ονόματα τα διαβαζε ισπανιστί.


----------



## Costas (Jul 31, 2012)

Αν η σημερινή Moldova δεν έχει σχέση με τη Μολδαβία, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2012)

Gemma Lowe, Βρετανή αθλήτρια. Ο σχολιαστής την έλεγε Τζέμα Λοβ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Αυτός εδώ ο τίτλος είναι από τα πιο χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα στο κεφάλαιο «Συντάξεις που λατρεύω»*:

*Κλειστή η Σταδίου από συγκέντρωση εργαζομένων στα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά*

Η αυτόματη απορία: Μα γιατί έκλεισε η Σταδίου από συγκέντρωση στα ναυπηγεία; 


* Τις άλλες συντάξεις καλύτερα να τις ξεχάσουμε όλοι μας.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αν η σημερινή Moldova δεν έχει σχέση με τη Μολδαβία, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα;



Κανένα. Οι μεν Σοβιετικοί είχαν επιλέξει το όνομα "Μολδαβία" για συγκεκριμένους πολιτικούς λόγους κι αυτό έμεινε. Από την άλλη, οι Ρουμάνοι δεν φαίνεται να έχουν πρόβλημα με την ύπαρξη δύο Μολδαβιών (της δικής τους ιστορικής περιοχής και της κάποτε Βεσσαραβίας).

Άλλωστε, αμφότερες στα ρουμάνικα είναι Moldova.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2012)

Και,προσοχή, ο ποταμός που κυλά μες απ' την Πράγα, αυτός που έδωσε τον τίτλο στο συμφωνικό ποίημα του Σμέτανα (# 4532) λέγεται στα ελληνικά *Μολδάβας*, και όχι (Παναγία μου) *Βλτάβας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

Earion said:


> ...στο συμφωνικό ποίημα του Σμέτανα...



Γιατί Σμέτανα κι όχι Σμετάνα; Έτσι δεν προφέρεται στα τσέχικα; Εξάλλου στα ελληνικά ταιριάζει πιο πολύ το παροξύτονο. Λογικά αυτή η προπαροξυτονία έρχεται από τα αγγλικά. Αν κάνω λάθος, παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2012)

Σμέτανα, με προφορά από Τσέχο ομιλητή: http://el.forvo.com/word/smetana/#cs


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 1, 2012)

Κανονικά, όλες οι λέξεις της τσεχικής (με την εξαίρεση κάποιων προθέσεων κ.λπ.) τονίζονται στην πρώτη συλλαβή. Η προφορά στο Φόρβο συνηγορεί σαφώς υπέρ του προπαροξύτονου. Στη Βίκη σημειώνεται ως προπαροξύτονο (αλλά οι προφορές που ακούγονται δεν είναι και τόσο σαφείς, για να μην πω ότι στα δικά μας αυτιά μοιάζουν μάλλον να τονίζουν τη λέξη ως παροξύτονη). 

Να μην ξεχνάμε, πάντως, ότι το όνομα είναι Μπέντρ*ζ*ιχ (όπως και Ντβόρ*ζ*ακ).


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Βέβαια, ό,τι και να έβγαζαν οι βόλτες στο forvo και στη wikipedia και στο youtube, υπάρχει η πειστική απάντηση: Επειδή όλοι οι Μήτσοι που ξέρω έτσι το τονίζουν τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια. Δηλαδή δεν θα άλλαζε, ακόμα κι αν οι καινούργιες πηγές συνηγορούσαν υπέρ άλλου τονισμού.

(Και το _Μπέντριχ_, αν και λιγότερο της καθημερινής γλώσσας, δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό να αλλάξει προς το πιο στραμπουληγμένο.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

Περίεργο πάντως, γιατί εδώ το ακούω παροξύτονο. Αλλά μπορεί έτσι να ακούγεται στ' αφτιά μου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Το _Longman Pronunciation Dictionary_ (που έχει και όλα τα γνωστά κυριωνύμια) δίνει εκτός από την αγγλική προφορά και την προφορά στη γλώσσα προέλευσης. Και ο Smetana στα τσέχικα είναι το πιο καθαρό ['smetana] που μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς, λες και περιγράφει την προφορά του στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

Πρώτα το κοίταξα στο howjsay, που μου είπε ακριβώς το ίδιο. Ωστόσο μετά κοίταξα στο forvo και μπερδεύτηκα. Εγώ πάντως τον πρόφερα Σμετάνα στα ελληνικά και Σμέτανα στα αγγλικά. Δεν είχα ιδέα ότι και στα ελληνικά είναι προπαροξύτονος. Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση. Κάτι μάθαμε και σήμερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η ελληνική απόδοση των ονομάτων των συνθετών και των έργων κλασικής μουσικής που ξέρουμε εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι ως επί το πλείστον σωστή. Πιθανόν ο λόγος να είναι ότι όσοι μουσικοκριτικοί ή συγγραφείς ασχολούνταν με την κλασική μουσική ήταν πολύ καταρτισμένοι και κοσμογυρισμένοι. Αντίθετα με τη ρεπόρτερ των καλλιτεχνικών του Mega, που δεν ξέρει πού πάν' τα τέσσερα.

Όσο για τον Σμέτανα και τον Μολδάβα του, μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν ένα από τα δύο κλασικά έργα (το άλλο ήταν η Καμπανέλα του Λιστ/Παγκανίνι) που μ' έκαναν να λατρέψω την κλασική μουσική, ακούγοντας Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα μ' ένα τρανζιστοράκι κολλημένο στο αυτί μου σε ηλικία 12 χρονών περίπου.


----------



## StellaP (Aug 1, 2012)

Η Marti Malloy είναι αμερικανίδα αθλήτρια του τζούντο. Ο εκφωνητής την έλεγε Μάρτι Μαλού.
Την αποκάλεσε τόσες πολλές φορές Μαλού που ευχήθηκα να μην περάσει στον επόμενο γύρο για να μην το ξανακούσω.
(Για την ιστορία η Malloy πήρε το χάλκινο).
Στην σκοποβολή πάλι : Μετά από είκοσι ένα βολές .....


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Η Marti Malloy είναι αμερικανίδα αθλήτρια του τζούντο. Ο εκφωνητής την έλεγε Μάρτι Μαλού.



Πάλι καλά που δεν την λέγανε Mickey Ralloy.


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 1, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Στον σχολιασμό της τελετής έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων, ο εκφωνητής της ΝΕΤ δύο φορές είπε "η αυτού Υψηλότητα Βασίλισσα Ελισάβετ" και μία φορά, επειδή προφανώς ήταν αναποφάσιστος, "η αυτού Υψηλότητα-Μεγαλειότητα". Αν το ξαναπεί θα κλείσω ή τον ήχο ή την τηλεόραση και δεν θα δω και τη συνέχεια της τελετής, που μάλλον βαρετή την βρίσκω.



Επίσης είπε ότι η Union Jack μεταφερόταν από άντρες του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού, της Βασιλικής Αεροπορίας και του... Βασιλικού Στρατού. Αν βρείτε πουθενά Βασιλικό Στρατό στην Αγγλία παίξτε κανένα λόττο, θα είναι η τυχερή σας μέρα. Κι ο ίδιος ο αφηγητής βέβαια είπε ξεκάθαρα «Royal Air Force, Army and Royal Navy» αλλά ο δικός μας θεώρησε ότι για να είναι Royal τα δυο, Royal θα ήταν και το τρίτο :woot:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όλοι οι Μήτσοι που ξέρω έτσι το τονίζουν τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια.


Για τρισεκατομμυριοστή φορά αποδεικνύεται πως ο δικός σου κι ο δικός μου Μήτσος διαφέρουν 100%. Βέβαια εγώ είμαι σαφώς επηρεασμένος από τον ρωσικό γαστριμαργικό (σάμπως θα μπορούσε να 'ναι τίποτ' άλλο;) όρο _*σμετάνα*_.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2012)

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν διαφόρων ειδών Μήτσοι στην Ελλάδα, αλλά ο πιο σπάνιος, τολμώ να πω, είναι αυτός που ξέρει ρώσικους γαστριμαργικούς όρους. Αν θέλεις να είσαι στατιστικά υπαρκτός Μήτσος, καλύτερα να αφήσεις τα ρώσικα στο ράφι -- γιατί ο πραγματικός Έλληνας Μήτσος δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ του για έδεσμα που ονομάζεται σμετάνα.

Άνευ πλάκας, εγώ ακούω κλασική μουσική στην Ελλάδα περισσότερα χρόνια από σένα, Ζαζ, και δεν είμαι καν σίγουρη ότι εσύ ακούς κλασική μουσική. Σμέτανα και μόνο Σμέτανα προφέρεται στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Σίγουρα υπάρχουν διαφόρων ειδών Μήτσοι στην Ελλάδα, αλλά ο πιο σπάνιος, τολμώ να πω, είναι αυτός που ξέρει ρώσικους γαστριμαργικούς όρους. Αν θέλεις να είσαι στατιστικά υπαρκτός Μήτσος, καλύτερα να αφήσεις τα ρώσικα στο ράφι -- γιατί ο πραγματικός Έλληνας Μήτσος δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ του για έδεσμα που ονομάζεται σμετάνα.



Βαριά βαριά να έχει ακούσει για καμιά Σβετλάνα.:inno:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

Μην κολλάς στη _σμετάνα_, Αλεξάνδρα, την ανέφερα εν παρόδω. Αν μιλάμε για Μήτσο που δεν γνωρίζει από κλασική μουσική, αν δηλαδή μιλάμε για τη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των Μήτσων, όταν δει τον Σμέτανα για πρώτη φορά θα τον εκφέρει παροξύτονο σε κάθε περίπτωση, όπως είπε κι ο Hellegennes. Μέχρι δε και πριν από λίγες ώρες που διάβασα το σχετικό σχόλιο, Σμετάνα θα τον άκουγες κι από μένα, παρότι το ρωσικό σμετάνα το έμαθα αρκετά αργότερα (εννοώ απ' την πρώτη φορά που είδα το όνομά του γραμμένο σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα). Αλλά όπως είπες εγώ δεν είμαι και κάνας ιδιαίτερα σχετικός με την κλασική μουσική (ούτε σκοπεύω να γίνω τώρα). Ούτε τα γράφω όλα αυτά για να πω ότι είναι σωστή η παροξύτονη εκφορά — αφού το σωστό είναι αναντίρρητα Σμέτανα, Σμέτανα κι ησύχασα πλέον. Αλλά μην μου μιλάτε γα Μήτσους όταν εννοείτε τον γνώστη ενός πεδίου· ο γνήσιος Μήτσος, επαναλαμβάνω, αν δει το Smetana με λατινικά στοιχεία θα το πει αυθόρμητα Σμετάνα μέχρι να τον διορθώσει κάποιος που ξέρει (και που δεν είναι Μήτσος) ότι το σωστό είναι Σμέτανα.

Και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα ονόματα των αθλητών που αναφέρατε, και για πολλά άλλα. Αυτό δε που απαιτούμε από τους επαγγελματίες του λόγου είναι ακριβώς αυτό, να μην μένουν δηλαδή στην απλή μητσική προσέγγιση και να φροντίζουν, *επειδή αυτή είναι η δουλειά τους*, να μαθαίνουν και σε κάθε περίπτωση να αναπαράγουν τη σωστή εκφορά. Αλλά και πάλι, ο επαγγελματίας του λόγου δεν είναι ο Μήτσος, δεν πρέπει να είναι ο Μήτσος. Όταν έχω να γράψω για επαγγελματική χρήση ένα όνομα, φυσικά και φροντίζω να βρω πώς λέγεται σωστά (μέτρα πόσες τέτοιες ερωτήσεις έχω κάνει, χώρια τα πόσα τέτοια ερωτήματα έλυσα χωρίς την ανάγκη να ρωτήσω, χάρη σε διαδικτυακές πηγές κι εργαλεία). Αν είχα λοιπόν βρεθεί κάποια στιγμή στην ανάγκη μεταγραφής τού Smetana, θα αναρωτιόμουν όπως αναρωτιέμαι πάντα: «Πώς προφέρεται σωστά ο Σμετάνα; Α, Σμέτανα. Ωραία.» Δεν χρειάζεται να ανατριχιάζετε που η πλειονότητα δεν ξέρει τη σωστή εκφορά τού Σμέτανα και δεν ακούει Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα. Κι εγώ παλιότερα ανατρίχιαζα κάθε φορά που ανακάλυπτα πως ό,τι ήταν πασιφανές ή πασίγνωστο για τα δικά μου στάνταρ δεν ήταν το ίδιο και για τον πολύ κόσμο — αλλά τώρα πια έχω χαλαρώσει. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Βαριά βαριά να έχει ακούσει για καμιά Σβετλάνα.:inno:


Κι ένα πιροσκί. (Χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι ρώσικο αυτό.)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Αυτό που υπονόησα εγώ (μπαίνοντας σφήνα ανάμεσά σας, και συγνώμη γι' αυτό) είναι ότι ο Μήτσος πιθανότατα δεν θα καταλάβει καν ότι πρόκειται για άντρα. Αν του το δώσεις ξεκάρφωτο θα σκεφτεί _ποια είναι αυτή η Σμετάνα;_ Βλέπεις και η ρημάδα η κατάληξη εκεί τον σπρώχνει, γιατί στη δική του γλώσσα η -άνα είναι έντεκα φορές στις δέκα θηλυκή. ;)
Όμως τι ακριβώς αποδείξαμε μ' αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κι ένα πιροσκί. (Χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι ρώσικο αυτό.)


Η πλάκα είναι ότι το «ένα πιροσκί» είναι ελληνικό εύρημα, καθότι το ρωσικό _πιροσκί _είναι πληθυντικός τού _πιραζόκ_.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6720-Cornish-pasty-(%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%B4%CE%BF%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%AE)-%CF%80%CE%AF%CF%84%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%9A%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%B7%CF%82&p=75775&viewfull=1#post75775
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2591-ένας-παπαράτσι&p=24081&viewfull=1#post24081
Και η πεντανόστιμη σμετάνα: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smetana_(dairy_product). :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κι ένα πιροσκί. (Χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι ρώσικο αυτό.)



Καταρχάς είναι πληθυντικός   και πλησιάζει προς την πολωνική ρίζα. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Αμάν βρε Ζαζ! Μας ρούμπωσες! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2012)

Ζαζ, το συναπάντημα του Μήτσου με τον Σμέτανα στην Ελλάδα πιο λογικό είναι να γίνει (αν γίνει ποτέ) μέσω κάποιας εφημερίδας, όπου προφανώς θα είναι γραμμένος με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και τονισμένος σωστά -- παρά γραμμένος με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες ώστε να του επιτρέψει να παρατονίσει κατά βούληση. Ή μπορεί να πέσει τυχαία πάνω στο Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα, και να πιάσει το αυτί του το όνομα πριν προλάβει με ταχύτητα φωτός ν' αλλάξει σταθμό. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να πέσει πάνω στο όνομα του συνθέτη με άλλο τρόπο. Αν συχνάζει σε καταστήματα δίσκων, και πλησιάζει τους πάγκους με την κλασική μουσική όπου είναι γραμμένο το όνομα με λατινικά στοιχεία, είναι δεδομένο ότι δεν είναι Έλληνας Μήτσος.

Αν πάλι εννοείς ότι βάζουμε 100 Έλληνες μπροστά στη λέξη smetana χωρίς να ξέρουν τι είναι και τους ρωτάμε πώς προφέρεται, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, προφανώς θα νικήσουν η Σβετλάνα, η μπαντάνα, η αλάνα και η μπανάνα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ, ξέρεις, την πρώτη φορά που 'ρθα σ' επαφή με τη ρώσικη σμετάνα, αμέσως από μέσα μου σκέφτηκα: «Ααα, σαν εκείνον τον Τσέχο συνθέτη!» Τουλάχιστον πέτυχα την εθνικότητα...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ζαζ, το συναπάντημα του Μήτσου με τον Σμέτανα στην Ελλάδα πιο λογικό είναι να γίνει (αν γίνει ποτέ) μέσω κάποιας εφημερίδας, όπου προφανώς θα είναι γραμμένος με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και τονισμένος σωστά -- παρά γραμμένος με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες ώστε να του επιτρέψει να παρατονίσει κατά βούληση.


Όπως σου είπα, εγώ τον πρωτοείδα γραμμένο σε πρόγραμμα του Μεγάρου. Τελικά πάντως οι προσπάθειες εκπολιτισμού μου μάλλον απέτυχαν. 

Πάντως μην βάζεις και στοίχημα για το ότι το όνομα του συνθέτη θα είναι πάντα μεταγραμμένο. Τα περισσότερα έντυπα νέας κοπής αφήνουν τα ξενικά ονόματα αμετάγραφτα, ενώ και στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο βλέπω σχετικοί με τη μουσική να γράφουν για τον ενλόγω διατηρώντας παντού το όνομά του με λατινικά στοιχεία.

ΥΓ Την ίδια ώρα στη Δράμα: Μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ... http://www.neogal.gr/gr/cmetana.html


----------



## sarant (Aug 2, 2012)

Είναι ντόπιο προϊόν αυτή η Σμετάνα; Ή εισαγόμενο;


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Αν εννοείς τοπικής παραγωγής, προφανώς τοπικής παραγωγής είναι. Η συσκευασία με τις μπαμπούσκες είναι αριστούργημα αισθητικής.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Α, και να πω κι εγώ ότι ο δικός μου Μήτσος μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει, γιατί πρώτη φορά είδα τον συνθέτη με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και τον τόνισα στην πρώτη συλλαβή. 
Επιπλέον βλέπουμε εδώ γιατί είναι απαραίτητο το Μέγαρο Μουσικής να πάρει στα σοβαρά τον εκπαιδευτικό ρόλο του. Το πρόγραμμά του θα μπορούσε να είναι πολύ καλύτερα γραμμένο και κυρίως, με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2012)

Μπορεί να μη θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά νομίζω ότι την τελευταία φορά που πήγα στο Μέγαρο το πρόγραμμα ήταν γραμμένο όλο στα ελληνικά, ακόμα και οι χαρακτηρισμοί των μερών του μουσικού έργου, π.χ. Αντάτζιο, Μοντεράτο κλπ. κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Πρόοδος!
Ή μπορεί και τυχαίο. Τελευταία φορά που είδα το προγραμμα εκδηλωσεων οι πρωτες σελίδες ήταν στα ελληνικά και οι επόμενες στα αγγλικά. Προφανώς δύο υπαλληλοι και καμία επιμέλεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2012)

Δεν μιλούσα για το πρόγραμμα εκδηλώσεων, αλλά για το πρόγραμμα μιας συγκεκριμένης συναυλίας, με σημειώματα για τους συνθέτες και τα έργα τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ζαζ, το συναπάντημα του Μήτσου με τον Σμέτανα στην Ελλάδα πιο λογικό είναι να γίνει (αν γίνει ποτέ) μέσω κάποιας εφημερίδας, όπου προφανώς θα είναι γραμμένος με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και τονισμένος σωστά -- παρά γραμμένος με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες ώστε να του επιτρέψει να παρατονίσει κατά βούληση. Ή μπορεί να πέσει τυχαία πάνω στο Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα, και να πιάσει το αυτί του το όνομα πριν προλάβει με ταχύτητα φωτός ν' αλλάξει σταθμό. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να πέσει πάνω στο όνομα του συνθέτη με άλλο τρόπο. Αν συχνάζει σε καταστήματα δίσκων, και πλησιάζει τους πάγκους με την κλασική μουσική όπου είναι γραμμένο το όνομα με λατινικά στοιχεία, είναι δεδομένο ότι δεν είναι Έλληνας Μήτσος.



Διαφωνώ. Εγώ πρώτη φορά που διάβασα Σμετ*ά*να, ήταν σε σταυρόλεξα. Γνωστό έργο του Σμετάνα και γνωστό έργο του Σμετάνα. Όταν άρχισα να ακούω λόγια μουσική, αρχικά προμηθευόμουν ξένα CD, γιατί τα έπαιρνα από έναν φιλόμουσο ελληνογάλλο, οπότε ήταν πάντα γραμμένος με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Αργότερα, με την έλευση του ebay, ψώνιζα από εκεί και όταν πήγα στην Αγγλία, έμαθα ότι τον προφέρουν προπαροξύτονο και θεώρησα ότι είναι μια από τις ουκ ολίγες αλλαγές που κάνουν οι Βρετανοί σε ονόματα. Ούτε για μια στιγμή δεν σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να είναι ο αυθεντικός τονισμός και δη να χρησιμοποιείται και στα ελληνικά, δεδομένου ότι η μόνη επαφή μου με μεταγραμμένο Smetana ήταν από σταυρόλεξα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2012)

Βρε συ, Χέλλε, ο Μήτσος δεν λύνει σταυρόλεξα. Μπορεί να σε λένε Δημήτρη, αλλά δεν είσαι Μήτσος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

Πω πω, τώρα αντιλήφθηκα τα μηνύματα που προκάλεσε μια ενδεχομένως ανακριβής διατύπωσή μου. Στα γρήγορα, για να αρθούν παρεξηγήσεις:

Όταν μίλησα για Μήτσους και Σμέτανα, εννοούσα ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι από τους οποίους έχω ακούσει το όνομα τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια, Σμέτανα είπαν. Προσοχή: ο Μήτσος είναι ο μέσος άνθρωπος ανά περίπτωση: όχι ο μέσος Έλληνας (που δεν ακούει κλασική), αλλά εδώ ο μέσος φίλος της κλασικής. Δεν θα κάνουμε στατιστική για την προφορά του Βαζέχα στο λόμπι της αίθουσας Τριάντη.

Ομολογώ πάντως ότι είμαι έτοιμος να θυσιάσω τον Σμέτανα για σμετάνα (με έχει φάει και η περιέργεια).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ομολογώ πάντως ότι είμαι έτοιμος να θυσιάσω τον Σμέτανα για σμετάνα (με έχει φάει και η περιέργεια).


Sour cream είναι, αλλά απ' ό,τι ξέρω δεν την πουλάνε τα αθηναϊκά σουπερμάρκετ. Υποθέτω ότι θα υπάρχει στα έθνικ μπακάλικα του κέντρου. Δοκίμασε να τη φτιάξεις από κρέμα γάλακτος και ξινόγαλο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Εγώ που είχα Τσέχο συγκάτοικο και είχα δοκιμάσει κάτι τέτοιες σπεσιαλιτέ, δεν είχα εντυπωσιαστεί με το συγκεκριμένο έδεσμα,δεν κατάλαβα τη διαφορά του από άλλα σκευάσματα τετοιου είδους.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Α, και να πω κι εγώ ότι ο δικός μου Μήτσος μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει, γιατί πρώτη φορά είδα τον συνθέτη με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και τον τόνισα στην πρώτη συλλαβή.





SBE said:


> Η συσκευασία με τις μπαμπούσκες είναι αριστούργημα αισθητικής.


Φυσικά και έχει πρόβλημα ο δικός σου Μήτσος, διότι παρατονίζει και την *μπάμπουσκα *(που είναι προπαροξύτονη σαν τον Σμέτανα και ΔΕΝ είναι _μπαμπούσκα_). :) http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6976-nesting-doll-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%8C%CF%83%CE%BA%CE%B1-(%CE%9F%CE%A7%CE%99-%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%83%CE%BA%CE%B1-%CE%AE-%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%AC%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%83%CE%BA%CE%B1)&p=79436&viewfull=1#post79436


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ομολογώ πάντως ότι είμαι έτοιμος να θυσιάσω τον Σμέτανα για σμετάνα (με έχει φάει και η περιέργεια).


1. Φυσικά και αξίζει τον κόπο και με το παραπάνω (να κρίνεις _*ποιος*_ είναι αυτός που σου λέει κάτι που 'χει σχέση με φαγητό).
2. Η σμετάνα είναι συνοδευτικό και γι' αυτό δεν μπορείς να την εκτιμήσεις χωρίς τα κατάλληλα πιάτα για να τηνε βάλεις.
3. Μην ψαρώνεις ότι μπορείς να την φτιάξεις αναμιγνύοντας επιμέρους συστατικά, διότι πώς θα μπορέσεις να κυλιστείς σε σμετάνα με 58% λιπαρά έτσι;
4. Το να μην καταλάβει κάποιος τη διαφορά δες το κι έτσι: Κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να διακρίνουν την μπουγάτσα με τυρί απ' την τυρόπιτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Φυσικά και έχει πρόβλημα ο δικός σου Μήτσος, διότι παρατονίζει και την *μπάμπουσκα *(που είναι προπαροξύτονη σαν τον Σμέτανα και ΔΕΝ είναι _μπαμπούσκα_). :) http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6976-nesting-doll-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%8C%CF%83%CE%BA%CE%B1-(%CE%9F%CE%A7%CE%99-%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%83%CE%BA%CE%B1-%CE%AE-%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%AC%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%83%CE%BA%CE%B1)&p=79436&viewfull=1#post79436



Point.

Αλεξάνδρα, οι δικοί μου Μήτσοι λύνουν και σταυρόλεξα. Νομίζω ότι το σταυρόλεξο είναι μια ασχολία σαν τον πασατέμπο, για τον Μήτσο. Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν θα μαλώσουμε για τον συνθέτη. Σμέτανα είναι; Σμέτανα θα τον λέμε. Δεν διαφωνώ. Αντιθέτως, ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση, γιατί καθώς είπα, νόμιζα πως ήταν παροξύτονος, έστω κι αν ακούω λόγια μουσική.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Φυσικά και έχει πρόβλημα ο δικός σου Μήτσος, διότι παρατονίζει και την *μπάμπουσκα *(που είναι προπαροξύτονη σαν τον Σμέτανα και ΔΕΝ είναι _μπαμπούσκα_).



Άσχετα από τον τονισμό της μπαμπούσκας που ακολουθεί ο Μήτσος όλης της Ελλάδας, αυτές τις κούκλες τώρα τις λένε παντού ματριόσκες (και αυτό δεν μπορεί ο Μήτσος να το τονίσει στην πρωτη συλλαβή, και να ήθελε).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτές τις κούκλες τώρα τις λένε παντού ματριόσκες.


Ε κι εσύ χριστιανή μου γιατί δεν το 'λεγες απ' την αρχή σωστά αφού το 'ξερες;


----------



## danae (Aug 2, 2012)

Μου 'χε φέρει ο πατέρας μου μία πριν από πολλλλλά χρόνια και μου την είχε ματριόσκα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

danae said:


> Μου 'χε φέρει ο πατέρας μου μία πριν από πολλλλλά χρόνια και μου την είχε ματριόσκα.


Δανάη, είχα ήδη βάλει το σχετικό λίνκο στο #4583.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ε κι εσύ χριστιανή μου γιατί δεν το 'λεγες απ' την αρχή σωστά αφού το 'ξερες;


Γιατί εγώ μπαμπούσκες τις έμαθα, όταν ήμουνα μικρή και μου φέρανε μία από την ΕΣΣΔ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γιατί εγώ μπαμπούσκες τις έμαθα, όταν ήμουνα μικρή και μου φέρανε μία από την ΕΣΣΔ.


Ε εντάξει τότε, μετά από τόσα χρόνια δικαιολογείται το να μην θυμάσαι πού έπεφτε ο τόνος. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

Εδώ έπεσε κοτζάμ ΕΣΣΔ, να μην πέσει ένας τόνος;


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ε εντάξει τότε, μετά από τόσα χρόνια δικαιολογείται το να μην θυμάσαι πού έπεφτε ο τόνος. :twit:



Πού ξέρεις άλλωστε, μπορεί να είναι και τα πρώτα σημάδια γεροντικής άνοιας.


----------



## danae (Aug 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δανάη, είχα ήδη βάλει το σχετικό λίνκο στο #4583.



Μπράβο, Ζάζουλ! Μου αρέσει που η επιστήμη επιβεβαιώνει την εμπειρία :)


----------



## StellaP (Aug 3, 2012)

Η παρακολούθηση των ολυμπιακών αγωνισμάτων του στίβου χρειάζεται ή γερά νεύρα ή ωτοασπίδες.
Οι σχολιαστές επινοούν δική τους προφορά σε όλες τις γλώσσες.
Η Hyleas Fountain έγινε Φοντέιν, χωρίς βεβαίως καμμία προσπάθεια εκφώνησης του μικρού της ονόματος.Ευτυχώς, δηλαδή.
Την Λευκορωσίδα Yana Maksimava ο σχολιαστής την απεκάλεσε Μαξίμαβα και αμέσως μετά Μαξιμάβα, στην ίδια φράση.
(Γνωστό το ότι κανείς αναντικατάστατος. Αλλά νομίζω ότι ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης, κορυφαίος σε ό,τι και αν σχολίαζε, ποδόσφαιρο ή στίβο, ήταν όντως αναντικατάστατος.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2012)

StellaP said:


> (Γνωστό το ότι κανείς αναντικατάστατος. Αλλά νομίζω ότι ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης, κορυφαίος σε ό,τι και αν σχολίαζε, ποδόσφαιρο ή στίβο,
> ήταν όντως αναντικατάστατος.)



Η απλά οι σημερινοί είναι ανίκανοι + τεμπέληδες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

Το προχτεσινό κείμενο του Αύγουστου Κορτώ στο protagon.gr είναι από τα πιο απολαυστικά του. Ο τίτλος _Ο Ηράκλειτος και η ομπρελοθήκη_ έχει να κάνει με το ηρακλείτειο φθέγμα «Νέκυες κοπρίων εκβλητότεροι». Ορίστε και τρεις αγγλικές αποδόσεις που αλίευσα:
Dead bodies are more fit to be cast out than dung.
They look upon the bodies of the dead as no better than dung.
They have the same regard for the dead as for dung.
Η ομπρελοθήκη, πάλι, είναι μια πανέξυπνη άρρωστη έκρηξη της φαντασίας του Κορτώ.

Τώρα τι γυρεύει το σχόλιο σ’ αυτό το νήμα. Να, επειδή ο Κορτώ συνήθως δίνει γραφτά χωρίς ορθογραφικά λάθη και σε τούτο εδώ σκόνταψα πάνω στο… *_γαιοτρύπανο_ («απ’ όπου δεν το ξεκουνούσε μήτε γαιοτρύπανο πετρελαιοπηγής»).

Πρακτικός κανόνας: το συνθετικό σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιπτώσεις είναι *γεω–*: _γεωμετρία, γεωλογία, γεωσκώληκας, γεωτρύπανο_ κ.ά. Ελάχιστα είναι από *γαιο–*: τα γνωστά είναι ο _γαιοκτήμονας_ και οι _γαιάνθρακες_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Έπιασε ο N. Σαραντάκος στα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια του τις δηλώσεις του κ. Σαμαρά προς τους νέους που διακρίθηκαν στη Μαθηματική Ολυμπιάδα.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/08/04/meze-26/

Εκτενέστερο κείμενο έχει σήμερα η Χριστίνα Ταχιάου στο protagon.gr:
Ο Διαφορικός Παραλογισμός του Αντώνη Σαμαρά


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2012)

Μέσα σε μια τραγική είδηση, η τραγική γελοιότητα του δημοσιογράφου του Βήματος. Κόψε κάτι, ρε φίλε, γιατί ούτε το 1970 δεν λέγαμε "της Μυρτούς".


----------



## sarant (Aug 7, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το ίδιο το είδα και στην επιστολή των δικηγόρων της οικογένειας -που είχε και άλλα χαζά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2012)

Ε, αν λένε οι δικηγόροι "της Μυρτούς", τι να κάνει ο ταπεινός δημοσιογράφος; Αυτοί ξέρουν να χειρίζονται τέλεια τη γλώσσα


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, αν λένε οι δικηγόροι "της Μυρτούς", τι να κάνει ο ταπεινός δημοσιογράφος; Αυτοί ξέρουν να χειρίζονται τέλεια τη γλώσσα



Έτσι, ε; Γι' αυτό άκουσα δικηγορίνα να λέει ότι αυτή και οι συνάδελφοί της γελάνε όταν ακούν κάποιον να λέει _υπέρ το δέον_, επειδή το σωστό είναι *υπέρ του δέοντος; :curse: Ίσως τους έμεινε από την πολλή υπεράσπιση...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Έτσι, ε; Γι' αυτό άκουσα δικηγορίνα να λέει ότι αυτή και οι συνάδελφοί της γελάνε όταν ακούν κάποιον να λέει _υπέρ το δέον_, επειδή το σωστό είναι *υπέρ του δέοντος; Ίσως τους έμεινε από την πολλή υπεράσπιση...


Στάσου, υπάρχει και χειρότερο: Φιλόλογος μού είπε ότι είναι σωστά και τα δύο -κρατήσου τώρα- για την ίδια χρήση! Δηλαδή, είτε πεις "υπέρ το δέον" είτε "υπέρ του δέοντος", ένα και το αυτό, επειδή "το υπέρ συντάσσεται και με αιτιατική και με γενική".


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2012)

Ο Πακιστανός έγινε και Παλαιστίνιος. Ας κρατήσουμε και μια οθονιά, πριν το διορθώσουν εκεί στο ΒΗΜΑ ονλάιν:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2012)

Η ρεπόρτερ της ΝΕΤ μόλις μάς είπε για ένα αναπτυξιακό έργο που θα γίνει "στην Αχαΐα, και πιο συγκεκριμένα στη Σπάρτη".


----------



## Irini (Aug 9, 2012)

Ε, σιγά! Ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος είναι από την Αχαΐα η Σπάρτη :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 10, 2012)

ET3, επεισόδιο της σειράς "Greatest cities of the world" για τη Νέα Υόρκη:
_
"(Το Empire State Building) κατασκευάστηκε τη δεκαετία του '30, κατά τη διάρκεια της *μεγάλης κατάθλιψης*."_

...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 10, 2012)

Porkcastle said:


> ET3, επεισόδιο της σειράς "Greatest cities of the world" για τη Νέα Υόρκη:
> _
> "(Το Empire State Building) κατασκευάστηκε τη δεκαετία του '30, κατά τη διάρκεια της *μεγάλης κατάθλιψης*."_
> 
> ...



Ήταν γνωστό φαινόμενο η Μεγάλη Κατάθλιψη και ήταν απόρροια της κινηματογραφικής ταινίας Όσα Παίρνει ο Άνεμος, του '39. Ήταν τόσο καταθλιπτική ταινία και την είχε δει τόσο μεγάλο κομμάτι του πληθυσμού (πρώτη στο box office all time, σε εισιτήρια), που δημιούργησε το γνωστό φαινόμενο. Μορφωθείτε λίγο ρε παιδιά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2012)

Ποιότητα γραπτού λόγου και επιμέλειας κειμένου σε μετάφραση του in.gr:

*Ενισχύεται η στήριξη στα γερμανικά πολιτικά κόμματα απέναντι στην ιδέα*, θολή ακόμη, διενέργειας γερμανικού δημοψηφίσματος για την Ευρώπη: «Μπορεί να βρεθούμε στο σημείο που θα έχει γίνει απαραίτητο ένα δημοψήφισμα για την ΕΕ» ανέφερε ο Ράινερ Μπρούντερλε, κορυφαίο στέλεχος των Φιλελεύθερων, *ο τελευταίος σε σειρά πολιτικών που δείχνουν σε στροφή στο γερμανικό λαό* για τη θεσμική ολοκλήρωση της Ευρώπης και τα εργαλεία για την αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης στο ευρώ. Η μορφή που θα έπαιρνε μία τέτοια διαδικασία, *πιθανή αναγκαιότητα για την οποία έχουν διαπιστώσει* και ο Β.Σόιμπλε και ο Ζ.Γκάμπριελ, παραμένει στο επίπεδο των εικασιών.

Τέτοιες αποφάσεις *χρειάζονται θα απαιτούσαν*, θεσμικά, συνταγματικές τροποποιήσεις και, πολιτικά, την ισχυρότερη δυνατή νομιμοποίηση.

Οι πρώτες *αναφορές για* ένα δημοψήφισμα

θα μπορούσε *να λειτουργήσει ευνοϊκά σε κόμματα* που έχουν πιο «ευρωσκεπτικιστικά» σημεία στις θέσεις τους.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως το γερμανικό Σύνταγμα *δίνει* ένα αρκετά στενό περιθώριο, σε σύγκριση με τα άλλα ευρωπαϊκά συντάγματα, για τη διενέργεια δημοψηφισμάτων. *Στροφή στους ψηφοφόρους προβλέπεται* μόνο για την αλλαγή του Συντάγματος ή για αναδιάταξη των συνόρων, με αποδοχή νέων κρατιδίων.


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2012)

Η ίδια περίπου είδηση, πάλι στο in.gr, σε πολύ καλύτερη απόδοση, π.χ. η στροφή έχει γίνει προσφυγή. Το 'δίνει' περιθώριο εξακολουθεί να μ' ενοχλεί αντί για το 'αφήνει', αλλά είναι πια παρωνυχίδα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2012)

Ρεπόρτερ του Mega: 
Το νέο ρεκόρ του Μπολτ και των άλλων στα 4Χ100 ήταν *"είκοσι δέκατα *του δευτερολέπτου" κάτω από το προηγούμενο. 
Χελόου; Δηλαδή κατά 2 δευτερόλεπτα κατέβασε το ρεκόρ; Όχι, ο ρεπόρτερ έχει πάρει διαζύγιο με την Αριθμητική από τότε που πήγαινε Δημοτικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

Αν δείτε (σε πολλούς ιστότοπους, λόγω κοπιπάστας) να επαναλαμβάνεται το παρακάτω ασύντακτο και παρεξηγήσιμο:
«Οι σύλλογοι μεταναστών καταγγέλλουν οργανωμένο σχέδιο και αποσκοπεί στη δημιουργία σοβαρών επεισοδίων»
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231209125&ref=newsletter
να ξέρετε ότι φταίει που κάποιος έβαλε το χεράκι του χωρίς να βάλει σκέψη:
«Οι σύλλογοι μεταναστών καταγγέλλουν οργανωμένο σχέδιο που εκτυλίσσεται τις τελευταίες ημέρες και αποσκοπεί στη δημιουργία σοβαρών επεισοδίων».
http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/sok-gia-tin-agria-dolofonia-toy-irakinoy


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

Συγκριτικά στοιχεία για παθολογικούς ψείρες:

30ή Ολυμπιάδα = 1.250 γκουγκλιές
*30η Ολυμπιάδα = 5.030 γκουγκλιές
30οί Ολυμπιακοί (Αγώνες) = 1.810 γκουγκλιές
*30οι Ολυμπιακοί (Αγώνες) = 18.990 γκουγκλιές

Εσείς θυμόσασταν να βάζετε τόνο στον «20ό αιώνα»;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2012)

30ής Ολυμπιάδας = 36.000 γκουγκλιές
*30ης Ολυμπιάδας = 23.900 γκουγκλιές
30ών Ολυμπιακών = 83.700 γκουγκλιές
*30ων Ολυμπιακών = 137.000 γκουγκλιές
Δεν βρήκα πάντως κάποιον να μιλά για Λ' Ολυμπιάδα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

Εγώ παίρνω τα εξής αποτελέσματα, αλλά με αναζήτηση του τύπου *""30ής" Ολυμπιάδας"*

30ής Ολυμπιάδας = 8.570 γκουγκλιές
*30ης Ολυμπιάδας = 7.100 γκουγκλιές
30ών Ολυμπιακών = 34.400 γκουγκλιές
*30ων Ολυμπιακών = 53.500 γκουγκλιές


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2012)

Τα δικά μου είναι με εισαγωγικά + verbatim.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 13, 2012)

Οι διαφορές δεν είναι στ' αλήθεια τόσο μεγάλες. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι μάλλον το αντίθετο. 48% το άτονο και 52% το τονισμένο (για το "30οι/οί ολυμπιακοί", που τσέκαρα). Απλά τα άτονα έχουν περισσότερες επαναλήψεις ή αυτούσιες αναδημοσιεύσεις. Το άτονο μού έβγαλε 538 αποτελέσματα και το τονισμένο 578.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2012)

Απλά μαθήματα ελληνικής γλώσσας:

Το *μολονότι* είναι σύνδεσμος, δηλαδή μπαίνει στην αρχή μιας δευτερεύουσας εναντιωματικής πρότασης. Π.χ. 
Μολονότι μετάνιωσε, δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι για να αλλάξει τα πράγματα.
Συνώνυμα (όλα σύνδεσμοι): _αν και, καίτοι, παρότι_ (_μία_ λέξη), _μόλο που_.

Το *μολαταύτα* είναι επίρρημα. Π.χ. 
Έχει μετανιώσει. Μολαταύτα, δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι για να αλλάξει τα πράγματα.
Συνώνυμα (όλα επιρρήματα): _παρ' όλα αυτά, παρά ταύτα_ (ή: _παραταύτα_), _ωστόσο_.


(Η σημείωση δεν αφορά το δικό μας φόρουμ.)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 14, 2012)

Τώρα που είσαι ζεστός, γράψε κι ένα μάθημα για τη διαφορά μεταξύ του _εν πάση περιπτώσει_ και του _εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει_ που μου σπάνε τα νεύρα όταν τα μπερδεύουν!


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Το _παρ' όλα_ παρατήρησα ότι συχνά εμφανίζεται μονολεκτικό. Δε λες κάτι και γι' αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2012)

Στο νήμα «Μία ή δύο λέξεις» έχει τα πάντα για:

*παρ' όλα αυτά
παρ' όλ' αυτά 
παρόλο που* (αλλά: *παρ' όλη την προσπάθεια*)
*παρότι*

Η _περίπτωση_ αξίζει ένα παχύ παχύ νηματάκι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> _παρά ταύτα_ (ή: _παραταύτα_)


Και θ' αφήσεις επίσης ασχολίαστο το πόσο πολλοί λένε «πάραυτα» εννοώντας «παραταύτα»; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 14, 2012)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς λάθος αλλά δεν ήξερα πού αλλού να το βάλω. Διαβάζω σήμερα στην Ναυτεμπορική: _"ΥΠΟΙΚ: Νέα κριτήρια για τον εντοπισμό των αποκρυβέντων εισοδημάτων"_

Νομίζω ότι με λίγη παραπάνω καθαρευουσιανιά πεθαίνεις. Κι αναρωτιέμαι, υπήρχε ρήμα "αποκρύβω" στα αρχαία ελληνικά; Αποκρύβω, με βήτα; Μόνο εμένα ξενίζει αυτό το "αποκρυβέντα";


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι αναρωτιέμαι, υπήρχε ρήμα "αποκρύβω" στα αρχαία ελληνικά; Αποκρύβω, με βήτα;


Το _αποκρύβω _είναι ήδη ελληνιστικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2012)

Το ρήμα είναι _αποκρύπτω - αποκρύπτομαι_ και το _αποκρυβέντα_ είναι (κάτσε μην κάνω λάθος) μετοχή παθητικού αορίστου β΄(_ο αποκρυβείς_ κ.λπ.). Γίνεται πιο ενδιαφέρον όταν μιλάμε για _αποκρυβείσα φορολογητέα ύλη_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 14, 2012)

Νήμα για υπερβολικές δόσεις καθαρεύουσας, έχουμε; Γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό νομίζω ότι πολλοί βαράνε ενέσεις καθαρεύουσας και φρονώ ότι σύντομα θα έχουμε και τους πρώτους θανάτους από υπερβολική δόση. Μετά θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να ιδρύουμε ΟΚΑΚΑ (Οργανισμός Κατά της Καθαρεύουσας).


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2012)

Το νήμα που πρέπει πρώτα να διαβάσεις προσεκτικά, μα πολύ προσεκτικά γιατί είναι δύσπεπτο για τους νεότερους, είναι εδώ (εναπομείναν: Λόγιες μετοχές). Να διαβάσεις και το PDF όπου σε παραπέμπει το #3.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2012)

Στην ΕΤ3 δείχνει την εκπομπή _Παγκόσμια Μυστικά Γαστρονομίας_ και, στην εισαγωγή, ο μεταγλωττισμός αναφέρει ότι ο Άντονι Μπουρντέν «αναζητά μια επιφάνεια». Το πρωτότυπο κείμενο αναφέρει: «I'm leaving New York and hoping to have a few epiphanies around the world». Περιττό να πούμε ότι το να αποδώσει κανείς «επιφάνεια» το epiphany είναι (χοντρό) λάθος.

epiphany = επιφοίτηση κ.ά.
false friends, faux amis, ψευδόφιλες μονάδες, ψευδόφιλες λέξεις, ψευτοφίλες


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 17, 2012)

Τις προάλλες είχε στη ΝΕΤ ένα ντοκυμαντέρ για το παγωτό και αναφέρθηκε η γεύση "Cherry Garcia" των Ben&Jerry. Σύμφωνα με τον υποτιτλιστή, το όνομα δόθηκε προς τιμήν του «επικεφαλής του ομίλου»!!! Πάει, ξεχάστηκαν οι Grateful Dead...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2012)

Όμιλος που αξιοποιεί, μεταξύ άλλων, το famous Greek frozen yoghurt...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όμιλος που αξιοποιεί, μεταξύ άλλων, το famous Greek frozen yoghurt...



We think it'll rock your acropolis. Επικό!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah! 

Μου θυμίσατε το *σαλσίκι*, εμπορική ονομασία που χρησιμοποίησε η Ντανόνε επειδής οι σπανιόλοι δεν μπορούν να πούνε το "ΤΖ" στο τζατζίκι. Να και το βιντεάκι με τη διαφήμιση: _γιογούρ γριέγο - σαλσίκι_, και όποιος αντέξει.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2012)

Περιττό να πω ότι έγραφες «σαλσίκι» κι εγώ διάβαζα *σασλίκ*, ε; Άντε κι έχω μια πείνα!...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 18, 2012)

Και ξέχασα να επισημάνω το γεγονός ότι το σαλσίκι δεν έχει σκόρδο, έχει μόνο αγγούρι - άλλη μια διαφορά που δικαιολογεί το διαφορετικό όνομα, πέρα από τους λόγους προφοράς και κλόπιραϊτ (φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχουν πατεντάρει την ονομασία τζατζίκι, όπως τη φέτα, ή όχι; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2012)

Το τζατζίκι δεν φαίνεται να συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα προϊόντα ΠΟΠ, και πώς θα μπορούσε άλλωστε; Δεν είναι παρά μια μαγειρική συνταγή.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το τζατζίκι δεν φαίνεται να συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα προϊόντα ΠΟΠ, και πώς θα μπορούσε άλλωστε; Δεν είναι παρά μια μαγειρική συνταγή.




Και ούτε καν αποκλειστικά ελληνική...


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Καθόλου ελληνική, αν σκεφτούμε ότι η διάδοσή της στην παλιά Ελλάδα ήταν σχετικά περιορισμένη πριν τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

Κι από πότε το τι είναι γνήσια ελληνικό το προσδιορίζει η Πελοπόννησος;


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Το ξέρω ότι το λες για πλάκα, αλλά θα απαντήσω στα σοβαρά: η διάδοση συνταγών και υλικών δίνει πολλά στοιχεία για την ιστορία ενός τόπου. 
Διάβαζα κάπου ότι η χρίση του κρόκου (της ζαφοράς) είναι κοινή στα νησιά του ΒΑ Αιγαίου εκτός από τα Ψαρά. Μήπως γιατί μετά την καταστροφή το νησί εποικίστηκε από ανθρώπους από άλλα μέρη, με άλλες παραδόσεις;

ΥΓ Μ'άλλα λόγια δεν είναι καν ζήτημα για συζήτηση ο ορισμός της ελληνικότητας ενός προϊόντος. Μιλάμε για τη διάδοσή του. Και απ'όσο ξέρω το μόνο που θεωρείται εθνικό φαγητό είναι η φασολάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι καν ζήτημα για συζήτηση ο ορισμός της ελληνικότητας ενός προϊόντος.





SBE said:


> Καθόλου ελληνική...


Συ είπας!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 18, 2012)

Προς επίρρωση των λεγομένων της SBE για το τζατζίκι και την πληθυσμιακή διασπορά του: ο Δωδεκανήσιος πατέρας μου το πρωτοέμαθε από την πεθερά του, επίσης Δωδεκανήσια, που ωστόσο είχε ζήσει τα παιδικάτα της στη Σμύρνη και είχε παντρευτεί Μικρασιάτη, αμφότεροι πρόσφυγες.
Η πρώτη του αντίδραση: _*Τι; Γιαούρτι με σκόρδο; Και αγγούρι; Τι αηδία!*_ Κι ύστερα ήρθε ο έρωτας... 
(με το τζατζίκι. Ο γάμος έγινε από προξενιό  )


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

Είπαμε (δεν είμαι χαζός): άλλο πληθυσμιακή διασπορά, άλλο ελληνικότητα. Αλλά, δυστυχώς, η SBE ξεκίνησε την ετυμηγορία της έτσι: «καθόλου ελληνικό». Κι αμέσως μετά λέει η ελληνικότητα δεν μπορεί να προσδιοριστεί, δεν είναι μετρήσιμο μέγεθος. Ωραία. Τότε όμως προς τι η αρχική ετυμηγορία;


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Επειδή είναι Σάββατο πρωί και είμαι ακόμα με το λάπτοπ στο κρεββάτι μου και δεν σκοπεύω να συγχιστώ πρωινιάτικα, βρες άλλους να τσιγκλίσεις σήμερα Ζαζ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

Δεν σε τρολάρω. Απλώς γνωρίζω το πόσο μεγάλη σημασία δίνεις προσωπικά στην ακρίβεια με την οποία εκφράζεται κάποιος. Καλημέρα! :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Ωραία, αφού επιμένεις: βλέπουμε ότι οι πιο πολλοί Έλληνες αυτό το έδεσμα το μάθανε από τους (έλληνες) μικρασιάτες πρόσφυγες (να προσθέσω στης Μπερναντίνας ότι δεν έχω δει ποτέ τζατζίκι σε οικογενειακά τραπέζια που το μενού το καθόριζε η γενιά της γιαγιάς μου).
Άρα είτε πρόκειται για τοπική _ελληνική_ συνταγή είτε πρόκειται για δάνειο. 
Δεδομένου ότι ο συνδυασμός γιαούρτι+αγγούρι εμφανίζεται σε πολλές παραλλαγές ανατολικά της Μ. Ασίας, η θεωρία της τοπικής ελληνικής συνταγής είναι μάλλον ασθενής (κι αυτό πριν καν πιάσουμε άλλες ενδείξεις). 

_Εννοείται ότι κι η πίτσα είναι ελληνική συνταγή, αφού οι Έλληνες την τρώνε συνεχώς, ειδικά τα χρόνια της ευημερίας που έβλεπα τα μηχανάκια των διανομέων να πηγαινοέρχονται ασταμάτητα _


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2012)

Στα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια του ο Σαραντάκος σωστά επισημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα με την παρακάτω πρόταση είναι δευτερευόντως το ρήμα που διάλεξαν και πρωτίστως η ξεκρέμαστη μετοχή.

Σε άρθρο που αναδημοσιεύτηκε σε αρκετούς ιστότοπους [...] για τη γνωστή υπόθεση της κόρης του κ. Πολύδωρα, ο αρθρογράφος αναρωτιέται: «Ορθώς υπάρχει αναβρασμός για τον διορισμό της κόρης του κυρίου Πολύδωρα στη βουλή, έχοντας διατελέσει μια και μόνο μέρα πρόεδρος του σώματος. Πότε πρόλαβε άραγε και διετέλεσε τις διαδικασίες διορισμού;»

Ο φίλος που μου το έστειλε στάθηκε στο “διετέλεσε τις διαδικασίες”, που βέβαια είναι λάθος, ωστόσο πρόκειται πιστεύω για συγγνωστή παραδρομή, μάλλον από το αμέσως προηγούμενο “διατελέσει”. Εγώ πιο πολύ στάθηκα στο ξεκρέμαστο “έχοντας διατελέσει”, που βέβαια είναι συχνότατο, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι προβλέπεται στη γραμματική και πάντως αξίζει ξεχωριστό άρθρο.

Δεν είναι ακριβώς ξεκρέμαστες αυτές οι μετοχές: κακοκρεμασμένες είναι. Και συχνά μπορούν να βγάλουν πολύ γέλιο. Όπως αυτή εδώ που με έστειλαν να δω σε σελίδα του BBC με θέμα την τεχνολογία χαρτογράφησης των αρχαιοτήτων των Περού:

*High flying technology to map Peru ruins*
[...]
Small enough to fit in a backpack, Professor Adams hopes the device would be able to be used by any researchers.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19111257

Όχι, η νέα τεχνολογία δεν είναι οι καθηγητές μεγέθους νάνου. Δεν μιλάμε άλλωστε για ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όχι, η νέα τεχνολογία δεν είναι οι καθηγητές μεγέθους νάνου. Δεν μιλάμε άλλωστε για ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια.


Στα οποία όμως ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια υπάρχει και το μέγεθος αυνάνου (XL).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2012)

Από την αναζήτηση αποστολής στον ιστότοπο της ACS Courier:








Δεν θυμάμαι τι γράφει επάνω το εν λόγω "απών σημείωμα" που βρίσκω όταν λείπω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2012)

Μπόλικους (και εσφαλμένους, καθότι αρσενικούς) διεξόδους γέμισε το ιντερνέτι: Η φράση: _Η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή έχει πάρα πολλούς και γρήγορους διεξόδους προς κάθε σημείο και βρίσκεται κοντά στον περιφερειακό της πόλης_ επαναλαμβάνεται σε ατόφιο αναδημοσίευμα άγνωστης προς το παρόν προέλευσης και σχετικό με το λαμιώτικο σπίτι του 30χρονου συλληφθέντα για τη ληστεία μετά φόνου στην Πάρο. Πιθανολογώ ότι η πηγή είναι το ΑΠΕ ή κάποιο δελτίο τύπου του Υπουργείου Προστασίας.

Λοιπόν: Ένας δρόμος μπορεί να είναι αδιέξοδος (επίθετο), αλλά το ουσιαστικό είναι _η οδός_ και είναι πάντα θηλυκό και η διέξοδος (το ουσιαστικό) συνδέεται με αυτό. Βέβαια, από το αδιέξοδο στενάκι δημιουργήθηκε το (ουδέτερο) ουσιαστικό _το αδιέξοδο_, αλλά η διέξοδος παραμένει θηλυκιά, (όπως θα έπρεπε, άλλωστε ;)). Η διέξοδος, της διεξόδου, οι διέξοδοι, *τις* διεξόδους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2012)

Και όχι μόνο η _διέξοδος_, αλλά και _η άνοδος, η κάθοδος, η είσοδος, η έξοδος, η δίοδος, η πάροδος, η έφοδος_ όπως επίσης και _η σύνοδος, η πρόοδος και η περίοδος_. Όλα θηλυκά, ζωή να 'χουν!


----------



## sarant (Aug 21, 2012)

Η μέθοδος; Γιατί κύριε λείπει η μέθοδος;

(Το γκουγκλ βέβαια βγάζει κάμποσα "άλλους μεθόδους", οπότε ίσως ο Νίκελ, διαβάζοντας κι ένα παλιό δικό μου για 'τραβεστί μεθόδους', να θεώρησε πως οι μέθοδες (σικ) έχουν αρχίσει να βγάζουν μουστάκια. Αλλά μάλλον το ξέχασε).


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2012)

Την ξέχασα. Αλλά κι αν δεν την είχα ξεχάσει, θα έπρεπε να την αφήσω έξω. Τέτοια πάσα δεν θα 'πρεπε να πάει χαμένη!


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 21, 2012)

Σε περιόδους εκλογών βέβαια, αυτή που υποφέρει περισσότερο είναι η _ψήφος_ (αμέτρητοι οι «χαμένοι ψήφοι»). Στα κείμενα που διορθώνω εγώ όμως, πιο πολύ κακοπαθαίνει η _παράμετρος_


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2012)

sarant said:


> Η μέθοδος; Γιατί κύριε λείπει η μέθοδος;


Και καθώς διάβαζα ένα διήγημά σου, θυμήθηκα ότι υπάρχει και το αντίστροφο: η παράδεισος.


----------



## sarant (Aug 22, 2012)

Μπράβο, η παράδεισος. Και "στην πόρτα της παράδεισος" έλεγε ένα τραγούδι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2012)

Από τα χείλη του δημάρχου Αμαρουσίου κυρίου Πατούλη, σε ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξη:

Το είδα με τους ιδίους μου όμμασι.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Σε άρθρο για την ευθανασία ((α) παρακαλώ να μην ανοίξουμε κι αυτό το θέμα τώρα· (β) πέθανε / αυτοκτόνησε ο Νίκλισον, αλλά νομίζω ότι το ξέχασαν οι ειδήσεις) διαβάζω τη διατύπωση «υποβοήθηση της εθελουσίας αυτοκτονίας», που πιστεύω ότι περιέχει πλεονασμό. Ποια είναι η καλύτερη ή η πιο διαδεδομένη διατύπωση με την «υποβοήθηση»; Υποβοήθηση της ευθανασίας; Υποβοήθηση της αυτοκτονίας;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η διατύπωση «υποβοήθηση της εθελουσίας αυτοκτονίας» πιστεύω ότι περιέχει πλεονασμό. Ποια είναι η καλύτερη ή η πιο διαδεδομένη διατύπωση με την «υποβοήθηση»; Υποβοήθηση της ευθανασίας;


Θεωρώ ότι και η σύμφραση «υποβοήθηση της ευθανασίας» πάλι πλεοναστική είναι:
*ευθανασία *η [efθanasía] Ο25 *: *[...] *2*. σκόπιμη πρόκληση θανάτου, σχετικά ή εντελώς ανώδυνου, σε άνθρωπο που πάσχει από ανίατη αρρώστια ή βρίσκεται στο στάδιο της επιθανάτιας αγωνίας με σκοπό την απαλλαγή του από αυτά.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Η _υποβοήθηση _της ευθανασίας θα μπορούσε να αναφέρεται, πχ, στη νοσοκόμα που έδωσε την ένεση στο γιατρό για να την κάνει στον ασθενή. 
Η εθελούσια αυτοκτονία πάλι είναι γελοίος πλεονασμός, γιατί αν δεν ήταν εθελούσια θα ήταν απλώς φόνος. (Πώς λέμε "τον αυτοκτόνησαν"; ;) )
Άρα ο πλησιέστερος όρος είναι υποβοηθούμενη αυτοκτονία. Δηλαδή, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, απλώς ευθανασία!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2012)

Ένα διαμάντι *ενός καρατίου* που ζυγίζει *5 κιλά* και κοστίζει 80.000 δολάρια. 

Αυτό ακριβώς είπε ο καταπληκτικός σπίκερ της ΝΕΤ, για το μεγαλύτερο έπαθλο στο αθλητικό γεγονός Diamond League που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή στο Μπέρμιγχαμ. Πραγματικά, δεν έχει ξανακούσει στη ζωή του τι είναι το καράτι;

Τι εννοούσε στην πραγματικότητα;

Designed exclusively by the Swiss firm Beyer Chronometrie AG for the Samsung Diamond League, the Diamond Race Trophy has a classic cup design topped with a large glass diamond with a traditional brilliant cut. Sitting on a black polished granite base, the 4.8 kilogram and 35 cm high Trophy features steel supports in the shape of a stadium track, perfectly fusing the sport of athletics with the diamond it carries.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Το ερώτημα «"όλους όσοι" ή "όλους όσους"» δεν το έχουμε πιάσει εδώ αναλυτικά, ίσως επειδή με εξάντλησε η αναλυτική παρουσίαση που έκανα στο παλιό φόρουμ. Μέχρι να βρούμε την όρεξη να το ξαναπιάσουμε, επιβάλλεται να καταγράψω αυτό που άκουσα πριν από λίγο στο δελτίο του Mega:
*...εκείνους όσοι φοροδιαφεύγουν...* 

Στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκω να το λένε κι άλλοι:
φυλάκισε και εκείνους όσοι τα προκάλεσαν
Πρόκειται για όλους εκείνους όσοι ουδέποτε πείστηκαν ότι...
Αυτός είναι ένας πρακτικός οδηγός για όλους εκείνους όσοι έρχονται σε άμεση επαφή με...
...με τους ανθρώπους που δημιούργησαν το Δεύτερο Πρόγραμμα, καθώς και εκείνους όσοι το αγάπησαν και το στήριξαν.
κλπ. κλπ.

Υπάρχουν και άλλοι, πολύ λιγότεροι, που επηρεάζονται από το _εκείνους_ και γράφουν _όσους_:
Η δικιά μου «μία Ελλάδα» περιλαμβάνει εκείνους όσους πέτυχαν, ή προσπαθούν, ή ονειρεύονται να πετύχουν στη ζωή τους

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να προτιμούν την προβληματική σύνταξη όταν υπάρχει η καθιερωμένη και διόλου προβληματική:
... καθώς και εκείνους οι οποίοι το αγάπησαν...
... καθώς και εκείνους που το αγάπησαν...


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2012)

...
Επίσης, «καθώς και όσους το αγάπησαν», γιατί και τους «όλους όσους» και τους «όλους όσοι» τους έχουμε μισήσει πια, ενώ τα «όλους εκείνους όσοι» και «εκείνους όσοι» δεν είναι ελληνικά, είναι γιαλαντζί αχταρμά για να στραμπουλάμε το νου και τη γλώσσα μας.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 27, 2012)

Απάνθισμα λαθών στον υποτιτλισμό του _Big Bang Theory_, στο Star Channel:
- Στο σημερινό επεισόδιο: "if they took all the money they spent trying to make a decent Hulk movie, they could probably just make an actual Hulk."
Μετάφραση: «...έπρεπε να τον κάνουν πιο _αληθοφανή_». Πάει το αστείο, χάθηκε...
- Την περασμένη Παρασκευή: "two packs of Slim Jims" = «δυο πακέτα _τσιγάρα_», σε μια σειρά όπου δεν καπνίζει κανείς, ποτέ (εκτός από έναν πίθηκο σε ένα πείραμα στο οποίο θέλουν να του προκαλέσουν εμφύσημα!). Ακόμα κι αν δεν το ξέρει κανείς το σνακ, το βρίσκει μια αναζήτηση 5 δευτερολέπτων στη Wikipedia!
Επίσης: "wet suit" = «_υγρή στολή_» αντί για «στολή κατάδυσης», γιατί προφανώς η υποτιτλίστρια δεν αναρωτήθηκε (όπως αναρωτήθηκαν σίγουρα όλοι οι τηλεθεατές), «Ακόμα να στεγνώσει αυτή η στολή από το καλοκαίρι;» 
Και ένα παλιότερο: ο Wolverine των X-Men έχει... _αναστελλόμενα_ αντί για ανασυρόμενα ή εισελκόμενα (retractable) νύχια. Προσωπικά αυτό με πείραξε περισσότερο, γιατί προσβάλλει και τη σειρά, και τους X-Men, και τη βιολογία όπου η _αναστολή_ (inhibition) είναι βασικός ρυθμιστικός μηχανισμός  :curse:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εδώ_ industry = βιομηχανία_, ή μήπως *κλάδος / οικονομική δραστηριότητα* (εν γένει);


Αυτό το ερώτημα που είχα θέσει με αφορμή σχετική συζήτηση, θα πρέπει ΠΑΝΤΑ να απαντιέται προτού παρασυρθούμε στον αυτοματισμό της αντιστοίχισης _i__ndustry = βιομηχανία_ — όπως συνέβη με τον συντάκτη (κι όχι μεταφραστή, εδώ είναι το περίεργο!) του άρθρου με τίτλο «Μειωμένα έσοδα για τη βιομηχανία των εκδόσεων βιβλίων».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται αυτή είναι η αρχική βερσιόν της αφίσας, διότι μάλλον κάποιος πρόσεξε το λάθος (*_σάτυρα _αντί _σάτιρα_) και πλέον η αφίσα κυκλοφορεί διορθωμένη:


----------



## panadeli (Aug 27, 2012)

Δημοτικό Θέατρο Μίκης _Θοδωράκης;_


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δημοτικό Θέατρο Μίκης _Θοδωράκης;_


Χμμ, έτσι το έχει και η διορθωμένη βερσιόν:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

Ααα, τώρα είδα ότι οι ημερομηνίες δεν είναι ίδιες, η *_σάτυρα _βρίσκεται σε μεταγενέστερη βερσιόν — οπότε τελικά το λάθος πράγματι ισχύει!...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2012)

Σε σούπερ μάρκετ στην Νέα Ηράκλεια Χαλκιδικής:

"_*Παρακαλούμε να αφήνετε τα σακίδια και τις τσάντες σας στο ταμείο*_".

Προφανώς οι άνθρωποι ενδιαφέρονται να μην πέσουν θύματα κλοπής οι τουρίστες πελάτες τους. Αλλά επειδή έχουν και ξένους τουρίστες, θεώρησαν ότι έπρεπε μια μετάφραση στην ειδοποίηση:

_*"Please, leave your bags at the cash"*_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> _*"Please, leave your bags at the cash"*_.


Κι αν ο διαχειριστής αδειάσει την κας τότε τι γίνεται;


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Για τη *_σάτυρα_:

Όχι απλώς ισχύει το λάθος, αλλά κάποιος είδε την αφίσα όταν ετοιμάζανε την έκδοση για τον Σεπτέμβρη και είπε: «Ρε σεις, διορθώστε και τη _σάτιρα_. Αφού ο _σάτυρος_ με ύψιλον δεν γράφεται;»

Όμως, η _σάτιρα_ προέρχεται από το λατινικό _satira_, που ήταν παλιότερα _satura_, ουσιαστικοποιημένο τύπο του επιθέτου _satur, -ura, -urum_ «κορεσμένος, πλήρης, γεμάτος».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για τη *_σάτυρα_: Όχι απλώς ισχύει το λάθος, αλλά κάποιος είδε την αφίσα όταν ετοιμάζανε την έκδοση για τον Σεπτέμβρη και είπε: «Ρε σεις, διορθώστε και τη _σάτιρα_. Αφού ο _σάτυρος_ με ύψιλον δεν γράφεται;»


Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτηκα μόλις πρόσεξα τις ημερομηνίες: Είδε κάποιος το _σάτιρα _και το πέρασε πιθανόν για μια μιαρή απλογράφηση, για πεμπτοφαλαγγίτικο δάκτυλο των φωνηεντοκτόνων γλωσσολόγων — και το «διόρθωσε»! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ στον Alpha απόψε στο _2½ Men_ έπεσε ένα «*σάτιρος» για το _pedophile_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2012)

Σε άλλες ειδήσεις τώρα, ψάχνουμε στον ιστότοπο των ΕΛΤΑ να δούμε ποιες διακηρύξεις το πάνε το γράμμα — τρέχοντας ή όχι: http://www.elta.gr/el-gr/εταιρία/διακηρύξεις.aspx


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εντωμεταξύ στον Alpha απόψε στο _2½ Men_ έπεσε ένα «*σάτιρος» για το _pedophile_.


Ο Λατίνος satur είναι κορεσμένος. Ο σάτυρος είναι ακόρεστος. Ο *σάτιρος τι διάολο είναι; :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο Λατίνος satur είναι κορεσμένος. Ο σάτυρος είναι ακόρεστος. Ο *σάτιρος τι διάολο είναι; :)




Θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις τον Νίκο.

Αν και κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν διαφορετική άποψη.


----------



## sarant (Aug 28, 2012)

Σε παλιά κείμενα πάντως θα δούμε να πλειοψηφεί η γραφή με ύψιλον για τη σάτιρα. Ωραίο θέμα για άρθρο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> Σε παλιά κείμενα πάντως θα δούμε να πλειοψηφεί η γραφή με ύψιλον για τη σάτιρα.


Γράφει το Πρωίας:
*σάτυρα *(η)· ελλην. απόδοσις του λατιν. όρου _*σάτιρα *_(βλ. λ.) κατά παρετυμολογίαν εκ του _σάτυρος_. Τα παράγωγα _σατυρίζω_, _σατυριστής_, _σατυρισμός_, _σατυρογράφος_, βλ. εν λ. _σάτιρα_, _σατιριστής_, _σατιρογράφος_.
*σάτιρα *(η) [λατιν.]· είδος ποιήματος δι' ου σκώπτεταί τι [...] βλ. και _*σάτυρα*_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2012)

Στο επίτομα του Δημητράκου υπάρχει πια μόνο η σκέτη _σάτιρα_.
Στο _Εγκυκλοπαιδικό λεξικό_ (το λεγόμενο «του Πολίτη»), 1896-1900, λήμμα *Σάτυρα* ή ορθώτερον σάτιρα:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2012)

Από το ΒΗΜΑ online:
Διαθέτει το «χτένισμα- σφηκοφωλιά», τα επαγγελματικά κοστούμια και τα γυαλιά με τον λεπτό μεταλλικό σκελετό, αλλά δεν θα είναι η *Σάρα Πέιλιν *εκείνη που θα ξεσηκώσει την πόλη Τάμπα κατά τις ημέρες του συνεδρίου των ρεπουμπλικάνων, αλλά η πορνοστάρ σωσίας της η *Λίζα Αν*.

Τι θα μπορούσε να πει; 
Διαθέτει τον κότσο, το ταγιέρ και τα γυαλιά με τον επαγγελματικό σκελετό...


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2012)

beehive δεν το λέμε στα ελλήνικος λάχανο. Που είναι τα μαλλιά κότσος μεν αλλά φουσκωτά γύρω απο το πρόσωπο. Α λα 60ς.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2012)

Ναι, και λάχανο μπορείς να το πεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2012)

Ένα ακόμα κατόρθωμα των σπίκερ της ΝΕΤ στους Ολυμπιακούς-Παραολυμπιακούς αγώνες. 

"Το Εκουαδόρ, που είναι μια χώρα της Κεντρικής Αμερικής..."

Όπως λέμε... καμία σχέση.
Central America consists of the seven states of Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, and Panama.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Καθώς άκουγα χτες κάποια παλιά εγγλέζικα τραγούδια, θυμήθηκα αυτά που έλεγε ο Ζαζ για τους υπερεκτιμημένους Μπιτλς. Άκουγα τον Τζέρι Μάρσντεν ή, για την ακρίβεια, τον Τζέρι και τους Πέισμεϊκερς. Φωνές από τις καλύτερες. Παιδιά από το Λίβερπουλ, με θητεία στο Αμβούργο, μάνατζερ τον Επστάιν και βοήθειες από τον Τζορτζ Μάρτιν. Την ίδια εποχή με τους Μπιτλς βγάλανε κάποιες επιτυχίες που πιάσανε κορυφή (_How Do You Do It?, I Like It, You'll Never Walk Alone_). Ακολούθησαν κι άλλα σπουδαία τραγούδια με την όμορφη φωνή του Τζέρι, αλλά νούμερο ένα δεν ξαναείδαν. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1966 το έκλεισαν το μαγαζί. Γιατί αυτοί δεν πέτυχαν; Γιατί δεν ήταν Μπιτλς.

Ο Τζέρι Μάρσντεν εξακολουθεί να τραγουδά αποδώ κι αποκεί, και κυρίως ξεζουμίζει τον ποδοσφαιρικό ύμνο _You’ll Never Walk Alone_ και το _Ferry Cross The Mersey_. Όταν έγινε η τραγωδία του Χίλσμπορο στις 15 Απριλίου 1989, τότε που σκοτώθηκαν στο συνωστισμό 96 θεατές του ημιτελικού του κυπέλλου, ο Τζέρι μαζί με κάποιους ακόμα τραγουδιστές, ανάμεσά τους και ο Πολ Μακάρτνεϊ, έβγαλαν μια καινούργια εκτέλεση του Ferry Cross The Mercy. (Ακούστε την πρωτότυπη αν δεν την ξέρετε...)






Η νέα εκτέλεση δεν συγκρίνεται με το πρωτότυπο (κι ας στρογγυλοκάθισε 3 εβδομάδες στο νούμερο 1), αλλά σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό *είχε και λάθος στο εξώφυλλο του δίσκου* (το βλέπετε στο βιντεοκλίπ). Οι στίχοι λένε αυτά που γράφω παρακάτω, αλλά, επειδή κανένας δεν κάνει τον κόπο να βάλει κόμματα γύρω από το ferry, να φανεί ότι είναι κλητική προσφώνηση («διάσχισε τον Μέρζι, φεριμπότ», όπως λέμε «πάρε ό,τι θέλεις, παλιατζή»), νόμιζαν (νομίζουν πολλοί) ότι το cross «διάσχισε» είναι η πρόθεση across και έτσι, αντί για «Ferry, Cross The Mersey» ο δίσκος γράφει «Ferry ’Cross the Mersey». Και μου λέτε γιατί γκρινιάζω...


Life goes on day after day,
Hearts torn in every way,

So, ferry, cross the Mersey
'cause this land's the place I love
and here I'll stay.

People, they rush everywhere,
Each with their own secret care,

So, ferry, cross the Mersey
and always take me there,
The place I love. [...]


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Κοτζάμ So στην αρχή του στίχου δεν το ξεκαθαρίζει το πράμα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κοτζάμ So στην αρχή του στίχου δεν το ξεκαθαρίζει το πράμα;



Καλημέρα. Τι να πω; Ακόμα και στο βιντεάκι με τους στίχους (την πρωτότυπη εκτέλεση στην οποία παραπέμπω), όπου λες «δεν μπορεί, ακούει τι λένε», γίνεται το ίδιο λάθος.

Αλλά δεν μας απατούν μόνο τα αφτιά μας, συχνά μας απατούν και τα μάτια μας. Έτσι στον μάλλον ερασιτεχνικό υποτιτλισμό του καλοφτιαγμένου βιντεοκλίπ με τα σκίτσα εδώ, ενώ ο σκιτσογράφος μάς ζωγραφίζει μια ωραία κάννη όπλου και ο αφηγητής λέει «If they stay in the euro and stick with all these cuts, [the Greeks] are looking down the barrel of years of indented slavery to foreign creditors», ο μεταφραστής δεν βλέπει κάννη και γράφει: «...θα δούνε στον πάτο του βαρελιού, χρόνια εθελούσιας δουλείας στους ξένους πιστωτές».


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Το _posthumous_ σημαίνει «μεταθανάτιος» και όχι, όπως θα φανταζόταν κανείς λόγω εκείνου του -_h_-, κάτι σαν «μεταχωμάτιος», μετά την ταφή. Για την ακρίβεια, η λατινική λέξη ήταν _postumus_ (του _posterus_) αλλά το μπέρδεμα με το _humus_ «χώμα» το έκαναν οι ίδιοι οι Λατίνοι, το έγραφαν _posthumus_, και αυτό το λανθασμένο _posthumus_ κατάντησε αγγλικό _posthumous_.

Ξέρουμε λοιπόν το _published posthumously_ για κάτι που δημοσιεύτηκε ή κυκλοφορήθηκε μεταθανάτια, μετά το θάνατο του δημιουργού. Στο ODE:

occurring, awarded, or appearing after the death of the originator: 
_he was awarded a posthumous Military Cross | a posthumous collection of his articles_

Γιατί δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω τις χιλιάδες τα _*posthumous interview*_ και μου δημιουργούν την εντύπωση ότι κάποιοι έχουν ειδικά κανάλια με το υπερπέραν; Θα τη μεταφράζατε «μεταθανάτια συνέντευξη»;


----------



## Themis (Sep 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα τη μεταφράζατε «μεταθανάτια συνέντευξη»;


Αυτό μάλλον εμπίπτει στον τομέα της δημοσιογραφικής τσαχπινιάς. Η περίφραση θα ήταν αναγκαία: συνέντευξη δημοσιευμένη μετά θάνατον, κτλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να το αποκαλέσω συγκεκριμένα γκάφα, επειδή διαπίστωσα ότι δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο στο διαδίκτυο. Σε μια σειρά που παρακολουθούσα πριν από λίγο, η μετάφραση μιλούσε διαρκώς για μια «πεζοναύτρια».

Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν αρκετές «γυναίκες ναύτες εποπ» (επαγγελματίες οπλίτες). Θα βρείτε και χιλιάδες ναυτίνες. 

Παρά την σπανιότητα της εμφάνισης στο διαδίκτυο, νομίζω ότι το σωστό είναι, ξεκάθαρα, η *ναύτισσα*. Δεν είναι, άλλωστε, πασίγνωστες οι αστροναύτισσες;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως είμαι περισσότερο υπέρ του -τρια παρά του -ισσα. Γενικά, πιστεύω ότι τα σε -της πρέπει να παράγουν θηλυκά σε -τρια και τα σε -ος να παράγουν σε -ισσα ή -α (δικαστής-δικάστρια, ναύτης-ναύτρια, γυμναστής-γυμνάστρια, δάσκαλος-δασκάλα, ξυλοκόπος-ξυλοκόπισσα, κτλ).


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Στα αρχαία έχουμε μόνο κάποιες _ναύτριες_ στον Αριστοφάνη. Στο διαδίκτυο θα βρούμε και λιγοστές _αστροναύτριες_. Έχω καταλήξει ότι σε αυτή την υπόθεση είναι άσκοπες οι συζητήσεις γιατί αυτό και όχι το άλλο. Αρκεί να μην πούμε «η αστροναύτης». Μετά από σαράντα πέντε τέρμινα, θα δούμε ποιο θα έχει επικρατήσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μετά από σαράντα πέντε τέρμινα, θα δούμε ποιο θα έχει επικρατήσει.



Δεν είμαι εγωιστής, αλλά ελπίζω το δικό μου.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αρκεί να μην πούμε «η αστροναύτης».


αστροναύτη αγελάδα αξίζει να 'χει η Ελλάδα από νεότερο αλφαβητάρι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Θα μπορούσαμε να συζητήσουμε αν στέκει ή όχι εκεί ο συνδυασμός του αρσενικού ουσιαστικού με το θηλυκό, είναι σε αρκετά επίπεδα περίεργη η συγκεκριμένη σύναψη και σε άλλα τόσα λες γι' αυτό που έκανε η φοράδα στο αλώνι. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ο άσχετος υποτιτλισμός σε αυτή την αγγλική σελίδα. Τι νόημα έχει;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoBb0YrTkkU


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ο άσχετος υποτιτλισμός σε αυτή την αγγλική σελίδα. Τι νόημα έχει;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoBb0YrTkkU



ε, αφού έχει ρίμα το ελληνικό, ας δώσουμε ρίμα και στο αγγλικό (story/glory, zed/get/alphabet) 
πράγμα που ταιριάζει σε μεγαλύτερες τάξεις, όμως, και όχι στους αρχάριους.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 10, 2012)

floating gold....από star.gr...o «επιπλέον (σ.σ. που επιπλέει, δηλαδή) χρυσός» (αντί επιπλέων) για το άρωμα γκρίζου κεχριμπαριού, ambergris, ή απλώς άμπαρο, ουσία που προέρχεται από εκκρίσεις του λεπτού εντέρου της φάλαινας, συλλέγεται σε στερεά μορφή και αναδύει μια θαλασσινή μυρωδιά. Είναι από της ακριβότερες πρώτες ύλες για αρώματα.http://mgiannaros.blogspot.gr/2011/10/blog-post.html


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

Άμπαρο, ε;
Εγώ το ήξερα άμπαρι κι έτσι το βρίσκω εδώ


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2012)

άμπαρο ή άμπαρη


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 10, 2012)

Δεν θα μου κακόπεφτε λίγος επιπλέον χρυσός... να ρίξω αυτόν που έχω στη μπανιέρα, μπας και επιπλεύσει;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Ανυποψίαστη και αθώα, πατάω χτες το κουμπί του τηλεκοντρόλ και με βγάζει στην ΕΤ1. Ξαφνικά πετάγεται από την οθόνη ένα "Μετά από 10 χρόνια *πρόβων..." και με καρφώνει στο μάτι. Ταραγμένη αλλάζω αμέσως κανάλι. Τρέχω στο Διαδίκτυο, ευτυχώς εξακολουθεί να προηγείται με μεγάλη διαφορά το "προβών". 

Πάει, τώρα τραυματίστηκα ανεπανόρθωτα. Σκιάζομαι ότι κάθε φορά που ανοίγω υποτιτλισμένη ταινία, μπορεί να δω "των σφαίρων", "των γλώσσων", και γιατί όχι και "των τράπεζων" και "των θάλασσων".


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι περιμένω τις μεσημεριανές ειδήσεις του Mega για να δω αν θα μας πουν πάλι ότι το Χρυσό Λιοντάρι στο φεστιβάλ της Βενετίας το πήρε η ταινία «Πιέτα» (sic) του Κιμ Κι-ντούκ. 

Και για να καταλάβουμε ότι είναι «Πιετά», η αφίσα της ταινίας:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Στις ειδήσεις του Mega, ποια άλλη λέει τα καλλιτεχνικά από την υπέροχη συμπάθειά μου; Η κυρία που νομίζει ότι ο Μότσαρτ έχει γράψει 500 συμφωνίες και ο Μέντελσον 40 κοντσέρτα για βιολί. Αυτή ήταν;

Τώρα θυμήθηκα την Εύα Καϊλή, που είχε χρηματίσει ένα φεγγάρι και εκφωνήτρια ειδήσεων. Εκφωνώντας κάποια είδηση σχετική με αριστερούς και εξορίες, είπε αρκετές φορές "Ο Αϊ Στρατής".


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτή ήταν;


Όχι, δεν ήταν η συμπάθειά σου. Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε ποιος το είπε. Απλώς έχω την περιέργεια να δω κατά πόσο ένα χοντρό λάθος σε μαγνητοφωνημένο ρεπορτάζ είναι ένας καλός λόγος να μην ξαναμεταδοθεί. (Ο εκφωνητής είπε πρώτα «Πιέτα» και αμέσως μετά το διόρθωσε.)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι περιμένω τις μεσημεριανές ειδήσεις του Mega για να δω αν θα μας πουν πάλι ότι το Χρυσό Λιοντάρι στο φεστιβάλ της Βενετίας το πήρε η ταινία «Πιέτα» (sic) του Κιμ Κι-ντούκ.
> 
> Και για να καταλάβουμε ότι είναι «Πιετά», η αφίσα της ταινίας:



*Κιμ κι -γκντουπ**

*Ο ήχος που έκανε ο σκηνοθέτης τη στιγμή που σωριαζόταν λιπόθυμος έχοντας φάει την κοτσάνα στο δοξαπατρί.
Στην αφίσα απεικονίζεται το εν λόγω στιγμιότυπο.

Επίσης λέγεται και κουφόπιετα. Επειδή κουφαίνεσαι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 10, 2012)

Προχτές έβλεπα τη σειρά The Nanny στην τηλεόραση, στο επεισόδιο Green card (3rd season, episode 25), όπου η Νταντά έχει γνωρίσει έναν Γάλλο και ετοιμάζονται να παντρευτούν. Της λέει, λοιπόν, ο μεσιέ:
Cherie, we must get ready for the interview for our green card (με γαλλική προφορά, οπότε το green card ακούγεται "γκγιν καγντ") και πέφτει υπότιτλος:
Αγάπη μου, πρέπει να ετοιμαστούμε για τη συνέντευξη για τη *γκρίνγκα. (!)*  :blink: :laugh: :lol:
Εγώ τους γκρίνγκος ήξερα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Κρίμα. Γιατί το ελληνικό προσφερόταν για γαλλική προφορά: πγάσινη κάγτα. :)


----------



## StellaP (Sep 10, 2012)

Σε δύο μεταφρασμένα αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα διαφορετικών εκδοτικών οίκων βρήκα τα εξής :
στο ένα "ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτο"
και στο άλλο "τίνι τρόπο".
Θα μπορούσε κανείς να πεί ότι είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος αλλά δεν το πιστεύω επειδή δεν συνάντησα άλλα λάθη, τυπογραφικά ή μη.
Και τα δύο δεν ανέγραφαν επιμελητή.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Επίσης λέγεται και κουφόπιετα. Επειδή κουφαίνεσαι.



Οπτικοποίηση, εδώ: http://thekrambrulee.tumblr.com/post/5649164509, από το blog που χαζεύαμε τις προάλλες...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Pizza parlour = αίθουσα για πίτσα, σύμφωνα με τους υποτίτλους των ειδήσεων στον Alpha. 
Το άτομο που το παίζει μεταφραστής δεν έχει ξανακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη "πιτσαρία" -- υπάρχουν μόνο 632.000 ευρήματα στο γκουγκλ.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα θυμήθηκα την Εύα Καϊλή, που είχε χρηματίσει ένα φεγγάρι και εκφωνήτρια ειδήσεων. Εκφωνώντας κάποια είδηση σχετική με αριστερούς και εξορίες, είπε αρκετές φορές "Ο Αϊ Στρατής".



Εντάξει, αυτό όντως ακούγεται περίεργο, αλλά εγώ πάντα αναρωτιόμουν γιατί είναι π.χ. από τη μία "Στράτης Θαλασσινός" και από την άλλη "Στρατής Τσίρκας".


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να παριστάνεις τον πολιτικοποιημένο, ενημερωμένο, έτοιμο να εκλεγεί στο κοινοβούλιο άνθρωπο, και να μην έχεις πάρει μυρωδιά από την πρόσφατη πολιτική ιστορία της Ελλάδας. Υποθέτω ότι το κείμενο που της έδωσαν να διαβάσει δεν πρέπει να ήταν γραμμένο σε κεφαλαία, αλλά εκείνη δεν είχε ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή της για Αϊ Στράτη και εξορίες αριστερών, άρα δεν της έλεγε απολύτως τίποτα το όνομα -- μπορεί να της θύμισε κάποιον φίλο της που τον λένε Στρατή.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

Για τον ίδιο λόγο που είναι, ξέρω 'γώ... Γιώργης και Γιωργής; 


Το _Κάπελα_ Σιστίνα δεν το έχετε ακούσει ποτέ; Βάλε μας κάπελα κρασί;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Pizza parlour = αίθουσα για πίτσα, σύμφωνα με τους υποτίτλους των ειδήσεων στον Alpha.
> Το άτομο που το παίζει μεταφραστής δεν έχει ξανακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη "πιτσαρία" -- υπάρχουν μόνο 632.000 ευρήματα στο γκουγκλ.


Ακριβώς η ίδια είδηση στον ΑΝΤ1, αλλά εκεί ξέρουν τη λέξη "πιτσαρία" :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Στα αθλητικά του Mega, το «[Ronaldo] is desperate to be the best» έγινε «είναι απελπισμένος να είναι ο καλύτερος». Να το πούμε καλύτερα «έχει τεράστια ανάγκη να είναι ο καλύτερος»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στα αθλητικά του Mega, το «[Ronaldo] is desperate to be the best» έγινε «είναι απελπισμένος να είναι ο καλύτερος». Να το πούμε καλύτερα «έχει τεράστια ανάγκη να είναι ο καλύτερος»;



"Θέλει απεγνωσμένα να κρατά την πρωτιά";


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Περί Καϊλή: δηλαδή αποκλείεται να ήταν σαρδάμ; 
Στο ελληνικό τμήμα του μπιμπισί μια απο τις μεγάλες σε ηλικία και πολύ σεμνές εκφωνήτριες είχε πει στην είδηση θανάτου του Αραφάτ ότι ήταν ιδρυτής της οργάνωσης ΧΓαμάς. Ήταν εκφωνήτρια όσα χρόνια υπήρχε η οργάνωση, πως και τη μπέρδεψε;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Όχι, δεν έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι ήταν σαρδάμ. Το είπε πάνω από μία φορές.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

«Ο πόλεμος για τη φοροδιαφυγή τώρα αρχίζει» είναι ο τίτλος του κύριου άρθρου των χτεσινών Νέων. 

Ξέρω τον _πόλεμο για το νερό_. Υπάρχουν πόλεμοι για πράγματα που θέλεις να αποκτήσεις ή σχετικά με κάποιο ζήτημα (π.χ. _ο πόλεμος για τα φωνήεντα_). Στην περίπτωση της φοροδιαφυγής ελπίζω ότι έχουμε (αν έχουμε) _πόλεμο *κατά* της φοροδιαφυγής_.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Δεν έχει ατονήσει λίγο αυτή η διάκριση;


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω. Αν ατονήσουν αυτά (π.χ. αγώνας για / υπέρ ≠ αγώνας κατά / εναντίον), δεν θα μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε στο τέλος.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν νομίζω. Αν ατονήσουν αυτά (π.χ. αγώνας για / υπέρ ≠ αγώνας κατά / εναντίον), δεν θα μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε στο τέλος.



Γι' αυτό μου τη δίνει να βλέπω τίτλους του τύπου: ίδρυμα για τον καρκίνο, κτο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Έκανα την πεϊλινιά μου... :blush:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έκανα την πεϊλινιά μου... :angel:


:lol::lol:

(Κι εγώ· σου έβαλα το σηματάκι σου ;)  )


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Το ίδρυμα για τον καρκίνο προφανώς φροντίζει για τη διάδοση της ασθένειας :clap:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 11, 2012)

Εμένα ούτε το "ίδρυμα κατά του καρκίνου" μ' αρέσει. Είναι σαν λέμε ότι υπάρχει κανείς που είναι "υπέρ του καρκίνου". Προτιμώ το "ίδρυμα για την καταπολέμηση του καρκίνου" αλλά κατανοώ και παραδέχομαι ότι είναι σιδηρόδρομος. Οπότε το "ίδρυμα για τον καρκίνο" το βρίσκω φυσιολογική σύμβαση. Δεν νομίζω κανείς να παρεξηγεί την έννοιά του. Νομίζω λίγοι πλέον διακρίνουμε την διαφορά.

Αν και συμμερίζομαι μερικώς την γνώμη του nickel, καταλαβαίνω ότι ο μέσος Έλληνας διαβάζει "πόλεμος με θέμα την φοροδιαφυγή" ή "πόλεμος σχετικά με την φοροδιαφυγή" και όχι "πόλεμος υπέρ της φοροδιαφυγής".


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Ναι, ο αναγνώστης καταλαβαίνει γιατί βάζει το μυαλό του να δουλέψει, εκεί που δεν το έβαλε ο τιτλατζής (τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι έχουμε σχετικό νήμα), αλλά αυτό δεν είναι ελληνικά, είναι κουίζ.

Για το άλλο, το _αντικαρκινικό_ είναι καλό;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Σε εκπομπή του ΣΚΑΙ, απ' αυτές που ο σκληροτράχηλος παρουσιαστής επιβιώνει στην άγρια φύση, or something... μιλάει για ένα φίδι, που το λέει cottonmouth. Και στον υπότιτλο: ψάχνω ακόμα για τον *βαμβακόστομο.

Θου Κύριε βάμβακα εν τω στόματί μου...
Κακόμοιρε Μοκασίνε (για να μην πω αγκιστρόδοντα ιχθυοφάγε και με κράξει κανείς)

Κοίτα τώρα τι θυμήθηκα ;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για το άλλο, το _αντικαρκινικό_ είναι καλό;


Εξαρτάται· για να το δεχθούμε εμείς, θα πρέπει κι εσύ με τη σειρά σου να αποδεχθείς το _αντιπανικός_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εξαρτάται· για να το δεχθούμε εμείς, θα πρέπει κι εσύ με τη σειρά σου να αποδεχθείς το _αντιπανικός_.


LOL. Βέβαια, απέρριψα το _αντιπανικός_ όταν σκέφτηκα ότι η μπάρα δεν είναι για την καταπολέμηση του πανικού, σαν το _αντικαρκινικός_ και τα όμοια.


Συνέχεια στο σωστό νήμα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...γής)-μπάρα-πανικού-(εσφαλμ-μπάρα-αντιπανικού)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

Σε συσκευασία τσιγάρων είδα την εξής προειδοποίηση από το υπουργείο υγείας: "_Προσοχή! Το κάπνισμα αποφράσσει τις αρτηρίες και προκαλεί έμφραγμα_". Προτού όμως κράξω, ανοίγω το ΛΚΝ να δω μήπως βρε παιδί μου έχει αλλάξει σημασία το ρήμα. Και έκπληκτος βλέπω να δίνονται δυο σημασίες! Εντάξει, το "_από_" μπορεί να σημαίνει και "_τελείως_", όπως στο "_αποτελειώνω_", αλλά πώς είναι δυνατόν ένα ρήμα να διατηρεί δυο αντιδιαμετρικά αντίθετες έννοιες; Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, _απόφραξη_ (και το ρήμα) σημαίνει και το πλήρες φράξιμο αλλά και το _ξεφράξιμο_ (κοινώς _ξεβούλωμα_). Δηλαδή _αποφράσσω = φράζω ≠ αποφράσσω_.

Πείτε μου ότι είναι λάθος και δεν έχω παρανοήσει. Πώς γίνεται το αντίθετο μιας λέξης να είναι η ίδια λέξη;


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2012)

Kάτι ανάλογο είχε παρατηρήσει ο Παπαδιαμάντης για τα βιώνω και θνήσκω, που είναι αντίθετα, αλλά τα σύνθετά τους με το απο- είναι συνώνυμα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

...
Για την _απόφραξη_ δες κι εκεί στην εξαποδωμάγευση κι αν δεν σου φτάσει και θες κι άλλη δόση, πήγαινε και σε μια παλιά αγαπημένη του Ζαζ, την αποξήλωση.


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουμε ξαναπεί (έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα), αλλά το θεωρώ λάθος που οφείλεται στην ξιπασιά. Γράφει η Όλγα Σελλά στην Καθημερινή για την Αντιγόνη Χατζηανδρέα, την χήρα του Τσίρκα, που πέθανε προχτές σε βαθύ γήρας, ότι: 
Οι άνθρωποι που την γνώρισαν από τότε που έφτασε στην Ελλάδα μιλούν για μια γυναίκα που στάθηκε στοργική, πρακτική, ενημερωμένη, ανεκτική δίπλα στον Στρατή Τσίρκα, στα χρόνια της διαγραφής και του ξεριζωμού του από την Αίγυπτο, στα πάθη, τις περιπέτειες της γραφής του, στις μεταπτώσεις που συχνά συνεπάγεται αυτή η βάσανος.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_11/09/2012_495083

Βάσανος, κατά το λεξικό, είναι "λεπτομερής, εξαντλητική εξέταση, δοκιμασία, έλεγχος για εξακρίβωση της αλήθειας, της γνησιότητας ή της ακρίβειας". ΔΕΝ είναι το επίσημο άλτερ έγκο του βάσανου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Πάντως η απόφραξη των αρτηριών στο κουτί με τα τσιγάρα είναι καμμένη, οι περισσότεροι την ίδια σκέψη με τον Ελληγενή θα κάνουν. Να καπνίσουν κανα τσιγαράκι για την υγεία τους. 
Αυτά παθαίνεις άμα ζητάς να σου γράψει τις επιγραφές επιτροπή γιατρών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

sarant said:


> Kάτι ανάλογο είχε παρατηρήσει ο Παπαδιαμάντης για τα βιώνω και θνήσκω, που είναι αντίθετα, αλλά τα σύνθετά τους με το απο- είναι συνώνυμα.





daeman said:


> ...
> Για την _απόφραξη_ δες κι εκεί στην εξαποδωμάγευση κι αν δεν σου φτάσει και θες κι άλλη δόση, πήγαινε και σε μια παλιά αγαπημένη του Ζαζ, την αποξήλωση.



Ωραία τα νηματοταξίδια, αλλά ακόμη δεν πήρα απάντηση στο ερώτημά μου. Πώς γίνεται να είναι η ίδια λέξη η αντίθετή της; Το πιο κοντινό είναι αυτό με τα αποθνήσκω και αποβιώνω, αλλά αυτά δεν είναι η ίδια λέξη αλλά αντίθετες που έχουν "αντίθετα πρόσημα" κι έτσι γίνονται συνώνυμες. Ξέρει κανείς ποια σημασία της απόφραξης απαντάται πρώτη και πότε απαντάται η δεύτερη;


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Άλλα παραδείγματα:
Απογεμίζω: γεμίζω κάτι τελείως
Απογεμίζω: αδειάζω (το όπλο)
και το ουσιαστικό απογέμιση, που σημαίνει και τα δύο
Παρεμφερές:
αποσκλήρυνση η [aposklírinsi] Ο33 : 1.(γεωλ.) η σκλήρυνση των πετρωμάτων, συνήθ. λόγω θέρμανσης. 2. (χημ.) η απομάκρυνση των αλάτων (ασβεστίου, μαγνησίου, σιδήρου κτλ.) από το σκληρό νερό.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πώς γίνεται να είναι η ίδια λέξη η αντίθετή της; Το πιο κοντινό είναι αυτό με τα αποθνήσκω και αποβιώνω, αλλά αυτά δεν είναι η ίδια λέξη αλλά αντίθετες που έχουν "αντίθετα πρόσημα" κι έτσι γίνονται συνώνυμες. Ξέρει κανείς ποια σημασία της απόφραξης απαντάται πρώτη και πότε απαντάται η δεύτερη;



Μια λέξη _φαίνεται_ να είναι η αντίθετή της όταν το πρώτο της συνθετικό χρησιμοποιείται διαφορετικά στη μία και διαφορετικά στην άλλη περίπτωση. Το _από_ είναι μια πρόθεση με πάρα πολλές και αντιφατικές χρήσεις. Δύο από αυτές έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για να εκφράσουν αντίθετες έννοιες, συντασσόμενες με το πρόθημα απο- και την ίδια λέξη ως δεύτερο συνθετικό. Έτσι, αποφράσσω μπορεί να σημαίνει βουλώνω _*ή/και*_ ξεβουλώνω.
Για όλα φταίει το γκαζόν απο- ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Άλλα παραδείγματα:
> Απογεμίζω: γεμίζω κάτι τελείως
> Απογεμίζω: αδειάζω (το όπλο)
> και το ουσιαστικό απογέμιση, που σημαίνει και τα δύο
> ...



Ευχαριστώ. Άρα δεν είναι μόνη της η απόφραξη.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πώς γίνεται το αντίθετο μιας λέξης να είναι η ίδια λέξη;


Οι λέξεις αυτές καλούνται αυταντώνυμα / αυτοαντώνυμα:
http://www.fun-with-words.com/nym_autoantonyms.html
http://www.xn--qxaek7au.gr/forum/showthread.php?1630-%CE%91%CF%85%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%8E%CE%BD%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%B1-%CF%8C%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CE%BC%CE%AF%CE%B1-%CE%BB%CE%AD%CE%BE%CE%B7-%CE%AD%CF%87%CE%B5%CE%B9-%CE%B4%CF%8D%CE%BF-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%AF%CE%B8%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%B5%CF%82


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

#4733: Για το _βάσανο_ και τη _βάσανο_ δεν τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. Σε άλλο φόρουμ ίσως. Οπότε, ας συμπληρώσουμε κάποια στιγμή το δικό μας νήμα εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5586-βάσανα

Για τις _αποφράξεις αποχετεύσεων_ τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. Η σημασία βγαίνει 100% από τα συμφραζόμενα. Στις αποχετεύσεις επειδή αποκλείεται να σε πληρώνουν για να τις βουλώνεις, στις αρτηρίες επειδή μάθαμε ότι σημαίνει το ολοκληρωτικό βούλωμα. Δεν έχω ακούσει να άρχισε κανείς να καπνίζει μανιωδώς επειδή πείστηκε από παρανάγνωση ότι το κάπνισμα ξεβουλώνει τις αρτηρίες.

Μου αρέσουν τα _αυτοαντώνυμα_. Για τη _χαρμολύπη_ και την _ελξαπώθηση_ έχουμε ονοματάκι;


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2012)

Από πρόσφατον Κασιμάτη:
Η κατάσταση που οδήγησε την κυβέρνηση σε μια περιττή ήττα ήταν συνδυασμός τριών παραγόντων: πρώτον, η επιμονή (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τυπολατρικού χαρακτήρα) του Τ. Μπαλτάκου. Δεύτερον, η αποτυχία των ηγεσιών της Ν.Δ. και του ΠΑΣΟΚ να εκτιμήσουν τις σαφείς προειδοποιήσεις που είχαν λάβει για το αρνητικό κλίμα στις κοινοβουλευτικές ομάδες. Τρίτον -και δυστυχώς, το χειρότερο όλων- το χαμηλό επίπεδο πολλών βουλευτών. 

α) Θα βάζατε γενική πτώση στους παράγοντες; (πρώτον, της επιμονής... κτλ.)
β) Αυτό το "αποτυχία ... να εκτιμήσουν" δεν είναι αγγλισμός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

Για το (α) δεν θα το πείραζα αν μου το έδινα στη γενική, αλλά ως γενικοφάγος, θα το προτιμούσα όπως στο κείμενο.
Για το (β), *αγγλισμότατος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Την _αποτυχία_ την έστειλα εδώ για τα περαιτέρω:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...nderstand-δεν-καταλαβαίνω&p=157332#post157332

Στο πρώτο ερώτημα η απάντηση είναι πιο εύκολη και χωρίς κανένα δισταγμό: τρεις γενικές. Γεωμετρία της πρότασης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στο πρώτο ερώτημα η απάντηση είναι πιο εύκολη και χωρίς κανένα δισταγμό: τρεις γενικές. Γεωμετρία της πρότασης.


Και αν η αρίθμηση ήταν: Πρώτος, δεύτερος, τρίτος (με τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις εδώ);


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και αν η αρίθμηση ήταν: Πρώτος, δεύτερος, τρίτος (με τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις εδώ);


Αν το κάνεις ελλειπτική πρόταση:
πρώτος (παράγοντας είναι) η επιμονή
αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα σε νέα γεωμετρία της πρότασης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2012)

Σωστά. Και επειδή έχουμε συνηθίσει να μετράμε πρώτο, δεύτερο, τρίτο, το επόμενο βήμα δεν είναι μακριά (εντάξει, ξέρω ότι θα το χαρακτηρίσεις απονενοημένο διά-βημα, αλλά λέω τώρα).


----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως στο πρώτο βήμα θέλω σαφώς γενική, στο δεύτερο ακόμα τη θέλω, στο τρίτο... την έχω ξεχάσει (δηλαδή πρέπει να το προσέξω για να τη βάλω).


----------



## Themis (Sep 15, 2012)

Απάντησα ήδη στο άλλο νήμα όπου παρέπεμψε ο Νίκελ, αλλά έχω να πω το εξής: η ονομαστική μπορεί να σταθεί _μόνο χωρίς οριστικό άρθρο_, τουλάχιστον στα δύο πρώτα:
Η κατάσταση που οδήγησε την κυβέρνηση σε μια περιττή ήττα ήταν συνδυασμός τριών παραγόντων: πρώτον, επιμονή (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τυπολατρικού χαρακτήρα) του Τ. Μπαλτάκου. Δεύτερον, αποτυχία των ηγεσιών της Ν.Δ. και του ΠΑΣΟΚ να εκτιμήσουν τις σαφείς προειδοποιήσεις που είχαν λάβει για το αρνητικό κλίμα στις κοινοβουλευτικές ομάδες. Τρίτον -και δυστυχώς, το χειρότερο όλων- (το) χαμηλό επίπεδο πολλών βουλευτών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2012)

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν με ενόχλησε εξαρχής η ονομαστική. Ίσως επειδή το σκέφτομαι ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι κάπως έτσι:

Η κατάσταση που οδήγησε την κυβέρνηση σε μια περιττή ήττα ήταν συνδυασμός τριών παραγόντων: πρώτο [από μια σειρά θεμάτων στον συνδυασμό των παραγόντων ήταν] (η επιμονή...), δεύτερο [... ήταν] (η αποτυχία...), τρίτο [... ήταν] (το επίπεδο ...).

Τραβηγμένο, το ξέρω...


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ο κύριος λόγος που δεν μας ενοχλούν τέτοια σχήματα είναι συχνά η ταχύτητα με την οποία διαβάζουμε, το διαγώνιο διάβασμα που κάνουμε. Εγώ διάβασα τον Κασιμάτη μετά από την εδώ συζήτηση και δεν κοντοστάθηκα. Αν τον διάβαζα για επιμέλεια, θα το άλλαζα. Θα το έκανα: «Για να οδηγηθεί η κυβέρνηση σε μια περιττή ήττα συνδυάστηκαν τρεις παράγοντες...».


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Η σημασία των σημείων στίξης:

*Του ενωτικού*

In August, the _Los Angeles Times_ reported Leno volunteered to the salary cut if it could save the jobs of some of the show’s 200 odd staffers.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...nt-pay-cut-tonight-show-budget_n_1871070.html

(Το ακριβές είναι «200-odd staffers» — εκτός αν θέλει να πει κάτι για το προσωπικό τού _Tonight Show_. Αλλά διαβάστε και την είδηση...)

*Της αποστρόφου:*

Teachers strike heads into second day
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...red-t-shirts-teachers-strike-teachers-walkout

(Το ακριβές είναι «Teachers’ strike heads into second day».)

Όχι, κόμμα δεν έχει σήμερα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ο κύριος λόγος που δεν μας ενοχλούν τέτοια σχήματα είναι συχνά η ταχύτητα με την οποία διαβάζουμε, το διαγώνιο διάβασμα που κάνουμε. Εγώ διάβασα τον Κασιμάτη μετά από την εδώ συζήτηση και δεν κοντοστάθηκα.


+1, αλλά αν το άφηνα όπως το έγραψε, θα έβαζα 3 γενικές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν τον διάβαζα για επιμέλεια, θα το άλλαζα. Θα το έκανα: «Για να οδηγηθεί η κυβέρνηση σε μια περιττή ήττα συνδυάστηκαν τρεις παράγοντες...».


Ξέρεις, διαβάζοντας τούτο 'δώ που 'γραψες, αυτομάτως μετά το «τρεις παράγοντες» μου προέκυψε στην εσωτερική μου ανάγνωση επίρρημα: «πρώτα, η επιμονή κλπ». Και τότε αναρωτήθηκα: «Και μετά, τι (βάζουμε);» Οπότε σκέφτηκα πως, μια και είναι μοναχά τρεις οι παράγοντες, θα μπορούσα να τα βολέψω με: _πρώτα — Κατόπιν / Στη συνέχεια — Και τέλος_.

ΥΓ Και, φυσικά: _εν πρώτοις_ (73.300 γκουγκλιές), _εν δευτέροις_ (1840 γκουγκλιές), _εν τρίτοις_ (208 γκουγκλιές). :twit:


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> μου προέκυψε στην εσωτερική μου ανάγνωση επίρρημα: «πρώτα, η επιμονή κλπ».


Καλημέρα, καλή βδομάδα. Νομίζω ότι το πιο κομψό σχήμα είναι τα επιρρήματα με τα -ν: _πρώτον, ...· δεύτερον, ...· τρίτον, ..._ Τίποτα δεν έχει αντέξει περισσότερο στο χρόνο. Όσοι αμείβονται με τη λέξη ή το χαρτί, έχουν τα «κατά πρώτο λόγο» κ.λπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Και, φυσικά: _εν πρώτοις_ (73.300 γκουγκλιές), _εν δευτέροις_ (1840 γκουγκλιές), _εν τρίτοις_ (208 γκουγκλιές). :twit:



Κανονικά γι' αυτό πρέπει να δώσεις γραφική παράσταση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

Από το in.gr, μ' έναν σμπάρο, δύο λάθη:
Στη συναυλία θα ακουστούν τραγούδια του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη με προεξέχων τον Μανώλη Μητσιά και συμμετέχοντες τους ηθοποιούς Σταύρο Ζαλμά, Μπέσσυ Μάλφα, Μέμο Μπεγνή, Αλέξανδρο Μπουρδούμη, Μάνια Παπαδημητρίου, Μαριέττα Ριάλδη, Ελένη Φιλίνη και Ρένο Χαραλαμπίδη, οι οποίοι συμμετέχουν αφιλοκερδώς.

​
Ούτε προεξέχων, ούτε προεξέχοντα, αγαπητοί. *Προεξάρχοντα*, εννοείτε.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2012)

Και να ΄ταν κανένας δίμετρος ο Μητσιάς, να το πεις...


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Στο νήμα «Τα παιδία… πλάθει!» ο Κόμης είχε γράψει:



Count Baltar said:


> Οι γιοί μου έχουν πλάσει δικούς τους τύπους για το --ομολογουμένως-- στριμμένο εκρήγνυμαι, οι οποίοι νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τεθούν σοβαρά υπόψη:
> -θα τον εκρήξω
> -τον έκρηξε
> -εκρήχτηκε



Τον στριμμένο (ή ανύπαρκτο) τύπο _εκρήχτηκε_ για κάποιον μηχανισμό που εξερράγη τόλμησε να χρησιμοποιήσει προχτές ο κ. Τσίπρας στη συνέντευξη που έδωσε στη Θεσσαλονίκη — και έγινε αμέσως θέμα.

Δεν ήταν στο κομμάτι της συνέντευξης που άκουσα, άκουσα όμως το κομμάτι με το «απολωλό πρόβατο» και το βρήκα πολύ χαριτωμένο σε σχέση με το αρχαίο (_ο απολωλώς, η απολωλυία, το απολωλός_). Αν είχε να κάνει με γίδα, δεν θα ήταν πιο χαριτωμένο να την πει «απολωλή» παρά «απολωλυία»;

Επίσης γιατί τον κατηγορούν (π.χ. ο Ηλίας Κανέλλης στα Νέα) για την «ετυμολόγηση της χρεοκοπίας ως “κοπή χρέους”» (ή ίσως «κοπής χρέους»); Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ διαβάζω: «Η λέξη _χρεωκοπώ_ είχε εξαρχής τη σημασία “διαγράφω” (κυριολ. “κόβω”) το χρέος (εννοείται χωρίς να το έχω πληρώσει)».

Αν οι λαθολόγοι βρήκαν μόνο τρία αμαρτήματα (ή, μάλλον, δύο βαρβαρισμούς) στη συνέντευξη του κ. Τσίπρα, εγώ λέω ότι πρέπει να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι.


----------



## sarant (Sep 18, 2012)

Αν σκεφτούμε ότι π.χ. το μετεδόθη έγινε μεταδόθηκε χωρίς να το προσέξει κανείς, η αντίστοιχη εξομάλυνση για το εξερράγη θα ήθελε "εκράγηκε", που βγάζει κάπως περισσότερες γκουγκλιές (και ιδίως κυπριακές) απ' ό,τι το τσιπριακό (pun intended) εκρήχτηκε. Σωστό είναι βέβαια ότι θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα ο Τσίπρας να πει "έσκασε", ιδίως που έχει ο ευλογημένος κυριολεκτική χρήση, τη μπόμπα, αλλά η τρίπλα απλώς αποφεύγει το πρόβλημα, και το πρόβλημα υπάρχει, ότι οι τύποι αυτοί είναι ασυμμόρφωτοι. Κι αν το τρίτο πρόσωπο το έχουμε μάθει και το λέμε, τι θα γίνει αν θέλουμε να πούμε, π.χ. το πρώτο ή το δεύτερο πληθυντικό; Και όχι στο εξερράγην, που δεν θα μας τύχει συχνά, αλλά, ας πούμε, στο "εξεπλάγην"; Θα πείτε "εξεπλάγημεν"; Θα στερηθείτε ένα χρήσιμο ρήμα; Όχι, ή θα ξεφύγετε τρέποντάς το στην ενεργητική (μας εξέπληξε) ή θα πείτε "εκπλαγήκατε". Από το "εκπλαγήκατε" ο δρόμος πάει ίσια στο "εκπλάγηκα-εκπλάγηκε", που το βλέπω σε πολλές κυπριακές κυρίως σελίδες. Άρα, η βασική κριτική στον Τσίπρα επί του προκειμένου ίσως θα ήταν ότι δεν είπε "εκράγηκε" αντί για "εκρήχτηκε".


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Με το _διαρρήχθηκε_ πάντως δεν έχει πρόβλημα κανένας — εκτός από εκείνους που δεν τα πάνε καλά με πολλά πολλά παθητικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2012)

sarant said:


> Θα πείτε "εξεπλάγημεν"; Θα στερηθείτε ένα χρήσιμο ρήμα; Όχι, ή θα ξεφύγετε τρέποντάς το στην ενεργητική (μας εξέπληξε) ή θα πείτε "εκπλαγήκατε".



Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα με την χρήση μόνο μιας φωνής;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2012)

Σε μικρή, χάρτινη συσκευασία χυμού: _ανακινήστε καλά την χρήση_. Θα δοκιμάσουμε φίλε, θα δοκιμάσουμε. Αλλά αν η Χρήση ζαλιστεί από το κούνημα και κάνει εμετό; Ποιος θα τα μαζέψει μετά, ε;


----------



## sarant (Sep 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα με την χρήση μόνο μιας φωνής;



Καμιά φορά μπορεί να μη βολεύει. Άλλωστε, στο "παρεξετράπητε" δεν υπάρχει ούτε η διέξοδο της αλλαγής φωνής. Κι έτσι, παρεκτραπήκατε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2012)

sarant said:


> Καμιά φορά μπορεί να μη βολεύει. Άλλωστε, στο "παρεξετράπητε" δεν υπάρχει ούτε η διέξοδο της αλλαγής φωνής. Κι έτσι, παρεκτραπήκατε.



Μα και "εκπλαγήκαμε" λέμε αλλά όχι "εκπλάγηκα". Άλλωστε μπορείς πάντα να το αποφύγεις με έναν παρακείμενο ή υπερσυντέλικο, ανάλογα τι χρόνο θέλεις να εκφράσεις.


----------



## sarant (Sep 18, 2012)

Όχι, δεν μπορείς. Χτες παρεκτράπηκα όταν άκουσα τον Χ. να λέει ότι...


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2012)

Σχεδόν όλα μπορούμε να τα αποφύγουμε. Αλλά τα κενά δεν παύουν να είναι κενά, η γλώσσα δεν παύει να απεχθάνεται τα κενά, και το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο για τη συμπλήρωσή τους δεν παύει να είναι ο λογιοτατισμός και, κατ' επέκταση, ο κοινωνικός ρατσισμός (ή ταξισμός, αν θέλετε).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2012)

sarant said:


> Όχι, δεν μπορείς. Χτες παρεκτράπηκα όταν άκουσα τον Χ. να λέει ότι...



Εδώ Νίκο βλέπεις το δέντρο και χάνεις το δάσος. Όπου το δέντρο είναι το "παρεκτράπηκα" (το οποίο όμως λέμε, σε αντίθεση με το "εκπλάγηκα") και το δάσος είναι η λεπτή διάκριση υπερσυντέλικου-αορίστου και παρακειμένου-ενεστώτα. Όπως ξέρεις πολύ καλά, οι διακρίσεις και τα δάση έχουν ένα κοινό: καίγονται. Και η αδυσώπητη αλήθεια είναι ότι το "εκπλάγηκα" δεν το λέει σχεδόν κανείς ενώ την μείξη των χρόνων...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2012)

Πάντως, στους υποτίτλους παρακάμπτω το "εκπλάγηκα" αντικαθιστώντας το με το "ξαφνιάστηκα".


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

*Εκρήχθηκε ή εκράγηκε;* 
Στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου.

Εγώ αυτό το ερώτημα εξακολουθώ να το απαντάω με το _εξερράγη_ (ή με τσαλίμι) αλλά το επίθετο _ο απολωλός, η απολωλή, το απολωλό_ σκέφτομαι να το υιοθετήσω. (Και μην πείτε «Αυτός απολωλάθηκε!».)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] αλλά το επίθετο _ο απολωλός, η απολωλή, το απολωλό_ σκέφτομαι να το υιοθετήσω. (Και μην πείτε «Αυτός απολωλάθηκε!».)


Η γιαγιά μου, έλεγε το περίεργο επίθετο _απαλαό_ για κάποιον που τα έχει χάσει, αλλού πατά κι αλλού βρίσκεται, δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται. Θεωρούσα πάντα ότι είχε παρακούσει το _απολωλό(ς)_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

...Παρότι κυνηγούσαμε τον Καρατζαφέρη για τα _απολωλά πρόβατα_ (αντί για *απολωλότα πρόβατα*):

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/10/21/apolwla/


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Η γιαγιά μου, έλεγε το περίεργο επίθετο _απαλαό_ για κάποιον που τα έχει χάσει, αλλού πατά κι αλλού βρίσκεται, δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται. Θεωρούσα πάντα ότι είχε παρακούσει το _απολωλό(ς)_.



Μάλλον από το απαλαβός<παλαβός.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Η γιαγιά μου, έλεγε το περίεργο επίθετο _απαλαό_ για κάποιον που τα έχει χάσει, αλλού πατά κι αλλού βρίσκεται, δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται. Θεωρούσα πάντα ότι είχε παρακούσει το _απολωλό(ς)_.



Και στο χωριό του πατέρα μου λένε παλdαρός (παλαβός). Έχουν και μια χαριτωμένη παροιμία: Ο παλdαρός στ' ανήφορο ή τραγουδά ή τρώει.


----------



## sarant (Sep 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μάλλον από το απαλαβός<παλαβός.



Το οποίο παλαβός κατά μία άποψη, ίσως την επικρατέστερη, είναι από το απολωλός, μέσω του καταγραμμένου μεσαιωνικού πελελός (πελλός στα σημερινά κυπριακά).


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

sarant said:


> Το οποίο παλαβός κατά μία άποψη, ίσως την επικρατέστερη, είναι από το απολωλός, μέσω του καταγραμμένου μεσαιωνικού πελελός (πελλός στα σημερινά κυπριακά).



Άρα, σωστή η γιαγιά! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Πολλοί λένε ή γράφουν «υπό τη σκεπή», αλλά η _σκεπή_, που προήλθε από τη _σκέπη_ με κατέβασμα του τόνου, δεν έχει κανονικά τη μεταφορική σημασία. Τουλάχιστον τα λεξικά διατηρούν τη διάκριση. Με τη σημασία της προστασίας λέμε *υπό τη σκέπη*, *κάτω από τη σκέπη*. Με τη σημασία της στέγης: *κάτω από τη σκεπή*.

●

Στη μετάφραση ενός μάλλον στενάχωρου άρθρου του Γκόρντον Μπράουν (Τα Νέα, 18/9/2012) διαβάζω: «Χρειάζεται ανακεφαλαιοποίηση τραπεζών ύψους 200 δισ. ευρώ και να εγγυηθούν οι καταθέσεις».

Τι να εγγυηθούν οι καταθέσεις; Μπορούν οι καταθέσεις να δώσουν εγγύηση για κάτι; Άλλο ένα ρήμα που θέλουν να το κάνουν σαν το _διαπραγματεύομαι_. Ας δώσουμε λύσεις, να μην υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες:
να δοθούν εγγυήσεις / να υπάρχουν εγγυήσεις για τις καταθέσεις
να εγγυώνται [κάποιοι] τις καταθέσεις 

●

Η Βένα Γεωργακοπούλου τα βάζει με τον Απόστολο Διαμαντή σε ένα apostrophic κείμενο με τίτλο «Το θέατρο αλλάζει, κύριε Διαμαντή». (Όπως είδαμε, _apostrophic_ είναι ο λόγος όταν απευθύνεται στο δεύτερο πρόσωπο σε κάποιον απόντα ή σε κάτι προσωποποιημένο — έχει σχέση με την αποστροφή του λόγου και όχι με την αποστροφή που μας προκαλεί κάποιος. Το επίθετο _αποστροφικός_ δεν έχει περάσει ακόμα σε εμάς.)

Κοίτα να δεις που και οι προσφιλείς σας αρχαίοι, που τόσο θέλετε να τους προστατεύσετε από τον Λούκο και τον Χουβαρδά, είχαν κι αυτοί τον χαβά τους. Δεν ήταν αγιόπαιδες, να προσκυνάνε τα ιερά και τα όσια.

Ψείρισμα: έχουμε συνήθως _αγιόπαιδα_ και _αγιοπαίδια_. Αυτό το «αγιόπαιδες» σαν άκουσμα έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με τα _αγυιόπαις_, πληθ. _αγυιόπαιδες_, που είναι τα αλητόπαιδα.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 20, 2012)

Εκπρόσωπος βιομηχάνων, προ ολίγου: 

«... έχουν εκπεφρασθεί...»

Πώς το λέμε αυτό το φαινόμενο, παρακειμενοπαρακείμενο;


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 20, 2012)

του ρήματος εκπεφράζομαι  μάλλον το αντιλαμβάνονται ως πέρα για πέρα έκφραση


----------



## sarant (Sep 20, 2012)

Είναι παρόμοιο με το "πώς υπογεγραμμίζουμε" που ρώτησε κάποιος σε μια ομάδα πολυτονιατών.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2012)

...
- Ρε παλικάρι, ακόμα να τετηγανιστούν εκείνες οι πατάτες; Έχουν λελυσσάξει τα παιδιά...
- Συγγνώμη, κύριε, σας παρακεκαλώ να εκπεφράζεστε καλύτερα. Και με όλο το θάρρος, το σωστό είναι «να εκπεφρυχθούν».
Τι εκπεπεσμός, να σεσερβίρω βαρβάρους, να εξυπεπηρετώ αδαείς. Θα τα παρατετήσω όλα, θα τα βεβροντήξω κάτω και θα πάω μετανάστης, θα εκπεπατριστώ.


----------



## Irini (Sep 20, 2012)

Διάβαζα την "Άλλη όψη" του Έθνους (ψοφάω για περίεργες ειδήσεις. Όποιος έχει καλές πηγές να μου τις πει πλιιιιζ) και πρώτη-πρώτη η είδηση για μια 15χρονη που πήγε στο σχολείο με πανάκριβη και σπάνια Λαμποργκίνι. 

Το άρθρο εξηγεί πως διπλώματα σε 15χρονους δίνονται μόνο σε 4 συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις.
Μία από αυτές "εάν ο έφηβος είναι αναλφάβητος και παρακολουθεί *προφορικά *μαθήματα"

Το αγγλικό; (Ιδού ένα άρθρο, ιδού  κι ένα για τις hardship driver's licences) 
The applicant is enrolled in a *vocational *educational program.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2012)

Irini said:


> Διάβαζα την "Άλλη όψη" του Έθνους (ψοφάω για περίεργες ειδήσεις. Όποιος έχει καλές πηγές να μου τις πει πλιιιιζ) και πρώτη-πρώτη η είδηση για μια 15χρονη που πήγε στο σχολείο με πανάκριβη και σπάνια Λαμποργκίνι.
> 
> Το άρθρο εξηγεί πως διπλώματα σε 15χρονους δίνονται μόνο σε 4 συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις.
> Μία από αυτές "εάν ο έφηβος είναι αναλφάβητος και παρακολουθεί *προφορικά *μαθήματα"
> ...


Τόνισες τα "προφορικά" για το vocational, αλλά ξέχασες το "αναλφάβητος".

Νομίζω ότι αν κάναμε διαγωνισμό για τη μεγαλύτερη μεταφραστική μπαρούφα από δημοσιογράφο που παριστάνει τον μεταφραστή, μάλλον θα διεκδικούσε με αξιώσεις το πρώτο βραβείο.

Δεν αναρωτήθηκε αυτός που το έγραψε αν είναι δυνατόν:
1) Να υπάρχουν αναλφάβητοι με Λαμποργκίνι στην Αμερική, όπου ο αναλφαβητισμός είναι κοντά στο μηδέν; Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι θα υπάρχουν αναλφάβητοι και στην Αμερική, αλλά πώς να το κάνουμε, αποκλείεται να κυκλοφορούν με Λαμποργκίνι.
2) Αν είναι αναλφάβητοι, τι σόι προφορικά μαθήματα παρακολουθούν; Το πρώτο μάθημα που θα έπρεπε να κάνει ένας αναλφάβητος είναι να μάθει να γράφει και να διαβάζει.
3) Τι θα πει "προφορικά μαθήματα"; Οι δάσκαλοι και οι μαθητές μιλάνε μεταξύ τους και δεν γράφουν ποτέ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

> Ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και ατομικές επιχειρήσεις θα φορολογούνται με βάση τον ενιαίο εταιρικό φορολογικό συντελεστή (flat tax) ο οποίος θα κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 20% και 30%. Παράλληλα, θα καταργηθεί το αφορολόγητο όριο των 5.000 ευρώ που ισχύει σήμερα. Το μέτρο αυτό αφορά περίπου 800.000 φορολογούμενους, ενώ κατά πληροφορίες υπάρχει ανοιχτό ένα παράθυρο για διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση όσων αμοίβονται με μπλοκάκι και έχουν σχέση εξαρτημένης εργασίας.


http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231214095

*Αμείβονται*, διάολε, _*αμείβονται*_!

(Κοίτα τι τον πείραξε τον άλλο!)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

Εγώ τον δικαιολογώ. Σε αυτό φταίνε οι διμούτσουνες ορθογραφίες μας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ τον δικαιολογώ. Σε αυτό φταίνε οι διμούτσουνες ορθογραφίες μας.



1. Δες το κωμικό της κατάστασης. Κάθε μέρα πέφτω πάνω σε δέκα *_αμοίβονται_, αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα. Εδώ προφανώς προβάλλω την είδηση μέσω της φτιαχτής εικόνας του γκρινιάρη λαθοθήρα.

2. Τον δικαιολογείς, αλλά θα τον έπαιρνες για επιμελητή των κειμένων σου;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> 1. Δες το κωμικό της κατάστασης. Κάθε μέρα πέφτω πάνω σε δέκα *_αμοίβονται_, αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα. Εδώ προφανώς προβάλλω την είδηση μέσω της φτιαχτής εικόνας του γκρινιάρη λαθοθήρα.
> 
> 2. Τον δικαιολογείς, αλλά θα τον έπαιρνες για επιμελητή των κειμένων σου;



Για το δεύτερο δεν ξέρω. Νομίζω ότι ένα λάθος δεν θα ήταν αρκετό για να κρίνω τέτοιο πράγμα. Κι απ' τον επιμελητή θα ξεφύγει κάτι. Δεν ξέρω αν ο συγκεκριμένος κάνει λάθη γενικότερα, οπότε δεν έχω άποψη. Όμως αν είχα παρατηρήσει ένα λάθος σε ολόκληρο βιβλίο, όχι, δεν θα το έκανα θέμα. Ακόμη και τα λεξικά έχουν λάθη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Επιμένεις να απαντάς σοβαρά και όχι με βάση τη φιλοσοφία του ερωτήματος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

SPOILER ALERT: Η παρακάτω παράγραφος, που για να τη δείτε θα πρέπει να την επιλέξετε και να φανεί στο φόντο, είναι η καταληκτική στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου. Είναι ένα παλιό γαλλικό μαργαριτάρι που με έκανε να ξεκαρδιστώ. Μπορείτε βέβαια να το διαβάσετε κι εκεί:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/09/22/meze-32/

Αυτό μού θύμισε ένα εξαιρετικό παλιό γαλλικό μαργαριτάρι που είχαμε διηγηθεί σε κάποιο σχόλιο και αξίζει να το επαναλάβω. Στα αγγλικά, locust είναι η ακρίδα και locust-tree η χαρουπιά. Καμιά φορά το tree το παραλείπουν. Σε ένα αμερικανικό μυθιστόρημα, υπήρχε η φράση he tied his horse to a locust (έδεσε το άλογό του σε μια χαρουπιά). Ο Γάλλος μεταφραστής δεν ήξερε το δέντρο, και απέδωσε το locust με το sauterelle (ακρίδα) -δηλαδή “έδεσε το άλογό του σε μιαν ακρίδα”. Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, έβαλε υποσημείωση και πληροφόρησε τους αναγνώστες του ότι στην Αμερική υπάρχουν γιγαντιαίες ακρίδες, και μια τέτοια ακρίδα, βαλσαμωμένη, ήταν έξω από το σπίτι για να δένουν οι επισκέπτες τα άλογά τους!!


----------



## sarant (Sep 23, 2012)

Σε ένα πολύ καλό και ανεβαστικό (αν υπάρχει αυτή η λέξη) άρθρο του Χρ. Μιχαηλίδη 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.dolce&id=18367
βρήκα ένα λαθάκι, αρκετά διαδομένο. Λέει ότι αποφάσισε να μάθει πιάνο "τώρα που μπήκε στην πέμπτη δεκαετία της ζωής του". Φοβάμαι όμως πως δεν είναι π.χ. 42 χρονών, άρα μάλλον στην έκτη δεκαετία έχει μπει.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2012)

Πάρα πολύ διαδεδομένο λάθος μεταξύ των δημοσιογράφων και "δημοσιογράφων". Στις ιστοσελίδες των εντύπων λάιφσταϊλ, π.χ., διαβάζουμε ότι η Βίσση (56 ετών) είναι στην πέμπτη δεκαετία της ζωής της και άλλα τέτοια φαιδρά. Καημό το 'χω να πέσω πάνω σε κάποιον που το λέει σωστά.


----------



## sarant (Sep 23, 2012)

Και επειδή το λάθος βολεύει και το σωστό φαίνεται αποτρόπαιο (είσαι 52, αν πεις στην έκτη δεκαετία της ζωής σου οι περισσότεροι θα σκεφτούν 'εξηντάρης') δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα να επικρατήσει το σωστό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2012)

Εγώ το έκανα αυτό σε όλες τις φίλες και γνωστές που έκλεισαν τα 30, για να τις πειράξω. Έλεγα σε όλες: "πω, πω! Μπαίνεις τώρα στην τέταρτη δεκαετία της ζωής σου". Μια φορά το είπα σε μια λίγο κασιδιάρα και με έκανε δούρου (ευτυχώς ήταν καλοκαίρι και στέγνωσα γρήγορα).


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Υπάρχει πάντα το «πάτησα τα πενήντα, τα εξήντα, τα ήντα». Αφού το σωστό με τις δεκαετίες μπορεί να παρερμηνευτεί σε βάρος σου, να τις κόψουμε να ησυχάσουμε.


----------



## Themis (Sep 23, 2012)

Οι δεκαετίες δεν είναι τίποτα. Όταν έχω έντονα αυτοσαρκαστική ή πειραχτική διάθεση, χρησιμοποιώ υποδιαιρέσεις του αιώνα. Π.χ.:
Πατάω τα πενήντα = Κλείνω μισό αιώνα
Θυμάσαι τι είχαμε πει πριν από ένα τέταρτο του αιώνα...


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2012)

...
- Θυμάσαι επί Βενιζέλου, που ήμασταν φαντάροι και μας βάζανε στο τσάι εκείνο το πράμα για να μην έχουμε ορμές;
- Αν το θυμάμαι, λέει.
- Ε, εμένα τώρα μ' έπιασε, έναν αιώνα μετά.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 23, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> - Θυμάσαι επί Βενιζέλου, που ήμασταν φαντάροι και μας βάζανε στο τσάι εκείνο το πράμα για να μην έχουμε ορμές;
> - Αν το θυμάμαι, λέει.
> - Ε, εμένα τώρα μ' έπιασε, έναν αιώνα μετά.



Και πάει ο παππούλης στο γιατρό και του λέει: Λύστε μου, γιατρέ μου, μια απορία. Εγώ από νέος είχα ένα όργανο σκληρό σαν στειλιάρι, που όταν το 'πιανα δεν κουνιότανε ρούπι -ούτε αριστερά ούτε δεξιά ούτε πάνω ούτε κάτω. Τώρα το πιάνω, το λυγίζω, το στρίβω, το δένω κόμπο, το δένω φιόγκο... Πείτε μου πού οφείλεται αυτή η _τεράστια δύναμη_ που έχω, γιατρέ μου;


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μια φορά το είπα σε μια λίγο κασιδιάρα και με έκανε δούρου (ευτυχώς ήταν καλοκαίρι και στέγνωσα γρήγορα).



Τι σημαίνει αυτό που σε έκανε;

Προφανώς δεν εννοεί τον έκανε στυλάκι με ρούχα Δούρου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

με έκανε δούρου = με κατάβρεξε όπως ο βουλευτής της Χρυσής Αυγής Ηλίας Κασιδιάρης κατάβρεξε τη βουλευτίνα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ρένα Δούρου κατά την τηλεοπτική εκπομπή του Παπαδάκη, λίγα δευτερόλεπτα προτού χαστουκίσει τη βουλευτίνα του ΚΚΕ Λιάνα Κανέλλη. 

Τέτοιους ασεβείς ιδιωματισμούς δεν έχει ανεβάσει ούτε το slang.gr!


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Εμ, δεν έβαλε κεφαλαίο! Πού να το φανταστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κατοχυρωθεί ο νεολογισμός, κασιδιάρης/κασιδιάρα - δούρου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> με έκανε δούρου = με κατάβρεξε όπως ο βουλευτής της Χρυσής Αυγής Ηλίας Κασιδιάρης κατάβρεξε τη βουλευτίνα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ρένα Δούρου κατά την τηλεοπτική εκπομπή του Παπαδάκη, λίγα δευτερόλεπτα προτού χαστουκίσει τη βουλευτίνα του ΚΚΕ Λιάνα Κανέλλη.
> 
> Τέτοιους ασεβείς ιδιωματισμούς δεν έχει ανεβάσει ούτε το slang.gr!



Υπάρχει και το _θα γίνει του κασιδιάρη_ = _θα παίξουμε σφαλιάρες_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το βάλω αυτό σε κάποιο από τα νήματα της ακλισιάς, αλλά πιστεύω ότι όταν είσαι μαγαζί που πουλάς μουσική και γράφεις "Το Χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντα" όταν το ίδιο το εξώφυλλο γράφει "Το Χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντα*ς*", τότε πρόκειται για γκάφα.

Επί τη ευκαιρία, πάρτε και τα δυο τραγούδια που είχε αρχικά η συλλογή, αλλά εκδόθηκαν μόνο στην αρχική, αμερικάνικη έκδοση, γιατί ο Μάνος πίστευε ότι δεν ταιριάζουν στο ύφος του άλμπουμ:


----------



## nearchus (Sep 26, 2012)

sapere_aude said:


> Από ταινία στην τηλεόραση:
> Νεαρός Νεοζηλανδός μπαίνει σε παμπ του Λονδίνου όπου συχνάζουν συμπατριώτες του και τους απευθύνει το χαιρετισμό “Hi Kiwis!” Ο υποτιτλιστής μεταφράζει – “Γειά σας ακτινίδια!”


Ελαφρώς σχετικό και αρκετά ...ρατσιστικό :

The restaurant waiter in Alabama to visiting negro client



-Waiter: We do not serve Negroes here 
-Negro: I will not eat Negroes I would just like a spaghetti.... 
-
Ουγκ....


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

Ευτυχώς που ακόμα χρησιμοποιούμε ταχυδρόμους κι όχι υπολογιστές για την διεκπεραίωση της αλληλογραφίας, αλλιώς ο ΟΑΕΕ Εγνατίας δεν θα έπαιρνε τίποτα όταν στις αποδείξεις του τυπώνει "Εγναντίας 66". Οκέι, θα πείτε τυπογραφικό λάθος (στην δική τους διεύθυνση). Ωστόσο δείχνει να έχουν καταργήσει και τα διαλυτικά, γιατί πιο κάτω διαβάζω "προυπόθεση". Επίσης κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τις πτώσεις, γιατί βλέπω κάτι "το ποσό των Χ ευρώ και Υ εκατοστά". Υποθέτω ότι τα εκατοστά είναι αρκετά μακριά από το άρθρο για να αποδεσμευτούν από το μαρτύριο της γενικής. Παρατηρώ επίσης μια αδυναμία στο να καταλήξουν ανάμεσα σε "του μήνα" και "του μηνός". Ποιος τα συντάσσει αυτά τα κείμενα;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τις πτώσεις, γιατί βλέπω κάτι "το ποσό των Χ ευρώ και Υ εκατοστά".


Και γιατί λένε "εκατοστά" και όχι "λεπτά";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2012)

Ανατρίχιασα με ένα _εκ' γεννετοίς_ που είδα στον σημερινό Καμπουράκη. Και για όσους μου πουν ότι ο Δ.Κ. είναι διάσημος για τις αποστρόφους που κολλάει στις προθέσεις του, στα εκ και στα εξ του, το πρόβλημα είναι στο γεννετοίς. Από τα οποία έχει μπόλικα στο νέτι. 

Η *γενετή*, παιδιά. Η στιγμή της γέννησης. Ένα κλικ απόσταση είναι το λεξικό. Κάντε έναν κόπο. *Εκ γενετής*. Από γεννησιμιού του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2012)

Άσε, δεν ξέρεις εσύ. Η αγάπη σας ήταν *γραπτό* :angry: να γίνει δυο κομμάτια. Ορίστε, το λένε και στα ιντερνέτια.

Πτύσατε αμέσως όλα τα καταραμένα -φτ-! Όπως εκείνος ή εκείνη που εξηγεί κάπου: ...είναι μοιραίο λένε άλλοι, είναι γραπτό να γίνει λένε οι γιαγιάδες μας... 

Και όπως αυτός που έβαλε τον Γιάννη Σμαραγδή να λέει ότι η νέα ταινία του ήταν γραπτό να γίνει. Που δεν πρέπει να είναι ο ίδιος με αυτόν που τον ρωτάει πιο κάτω (σε εισαγωγικά, βεβαίως) αν «έφτυσε αίμα» για την ταινία...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2012)

Κάθομαι χτες το βράδυ να δω ένα επεισόδιο των Defenders στο Σκάι. Με το που αρχίζει, μου έρχεται η πρώτη γροθιά στο μάτι:

Έχουν συλλάβει μερικές δεσποινίδες που ψωνίζονταν στον δρόμο ή στο καζίνο, δεν πρόσεξα. Ρωτάει κάποιος, γιατί τις συλλάβατε αυτές; Απαντάει ο αστυνομικός: Solicitation. Μετάφραση; Αποπλάνηση! 

Ένα κλικ μακριά ήταν το λεξικό: solicit = (για πόρνες κτλ) διπλαρώνω, πλησιάζω με ανήθικους σκοπούς, "ψωνίζομαι". 
Στην επίσημη γλώσσα λέγεται γενικά (όχι μόνο για πόρνες) και "άγρα πελατών". Αλλά όχι, ο μεταφραστής προτίμησε να ισχυριστεί ότι οι πόρνες *αποπλανούν *τους πελάτες!

Τέλος πάντων, το προσπερνάω, αλλά λίγο παρακάτω έρχεται το τελειωτικό χτύπημα. "Πόσα χρέωναν;" ρωτάει κάποιος. 300 dollars, του απαντάει ο άλλος. Υπότιτλος: "200 ευρώ"! Μάλιστα, το ευρώ έχει γίνει τώρα νόμισμα και των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, πάει το δολάριο, το πέταξαν στο χρονοντούλαπο!

Για όνομα του Θεού! Ξέρω ότι υπάρχει εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού που όντως λέει στους μεταφραστές να μετατρέπουν ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΑ σε ευρώ. Κάποιος σ' αυτή την εταιρεία έχει αποφασίσει ότι σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου θα συναλλάσσονται με ευρώ. Και με ποια ισοτιμία; Πώς είναι δυνατόν να φτιάχνεις υποτίτλους σε μια ταινία και να αποφασίζεις αυθαίρετα μια ισοτιμία που δεν θα ισχύει τη μέρα που θα προβληθεί η ταινία; Ή μετά από δύο χρόνια που θα ξαναπροβληθεί σε επανάληψη; Και ερωτώ εγώ τώρα, η αφελής: Γιατί να μην το κάνουμε αυτό και σε βιβλία; Να διαβάζεις ένα αμερικάνικο μυθιστόρημα και οι άνθρωποι να συναλλάσσονται σε ευρώ. Σε τι διαφέρουν, δηλαδή, οι διάλογοι της ταινίας από τους διαλόγους ενός βιβλίου; Άλλη ερώτηση, είπαμε, είμαι αφελής: Αν η ταινία ήταν τοποθετημένη χρονικά προ της καθιέρωσης του ευρώ, τι μετατροπή θα έκαναν; 

Μετά απ' αυτό, άλλαξα κανάλι. Πόσες γροθιές μπορεί να αντέξει ένας τηλεθεατής μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά τηλεθέασης;


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Άλλη ερώτηση, είπαμε, είμαι αφελής: Αν η ταινία ήταν τοποθετημένη χρονικά προ της καθιέρωσης του ευρώ, τι μετατροπή θα έκαναν;


Η μεγάλη πρόκληση μετατροπής θα ήταν στο «τα μυαλά τους και μια λίρα».


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2012)

Κάθε εταιρεία/γραφειάκι υποτιτλισμού δίνει ένα style guide στους συνεργάτες και απαιτεί να το τηρούν. Φαντάσου τώρα να πας να συνεργαστείς μαζί τους και να σου πουν να μετατρέπεις όλα τα νομίσματα σε ευρώ. Τρομάρα τους, τότε που είχαμε τη δραχμή, θα βλέπαμε στους υποτίτλους όλον τον κόσμο να συναλλάσσεται σε δραχμές; Ή τους ήρθε τώρα με το ευρώ αυτή η φαεινή ιδέα;


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2012)

Φοβερή σχιζολεξία στο τελευταίο γράμμα της Βίκης Σταμάτη, με το οποίο εξηγεί γιατί δεν "πάει" (*) στον ανακριτή.
Λόγοι κλονισμού, ψυχικής υγείας και κυρίως ανεπανόρθωτης βλάβης της φυσικής μου υγείας, δεν μου επιτρέπουν να παραστώ απολογούμενη *εν όποιον* Σας.
(Το έχει και άλλη μια φορά στη συνέχεια).

Και δεν δύναται να υποστεί "την βάσανον" της μεταγωγής.

Βέβαια, μπορεί τη σχιζολεξία να τη διέπραξε η δημοσιογράφος που μετέφερε το μήνυμα ή το σάιτ.

(*) Ο τίτλος του enikos: Η Βίκυ δεν "πάει" στον ανακριτή.
Τα πιο περιττά και παραπλανητικά εισαγωγικά του αιώνα; (Όχι βέβαια, αλλά ίσως της εβδομάδας)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κάθε εταιρεία/γραφειάκι υποτιτλισμού δίνει ένα style guide στους συνεργάτες και απαιτεί να το τηρούν. Φαντάσου τώρα να πας να συνεργαστείς μαζί τους και να σου πουν να μετατρέπεις όλα τα νομίσματα σε ευρώ. Τρομάρα τους, τότε που είχαμε τη δραχμή, θα βλέπαμε στους υποτίτλους όλον τον κόσμο να συναλλάσσεται σε δραχμές; Ή τους ήρθε τώρα με το ευρώ αυτή η φαεινή ιδέα;



Πολύ παλιά, πριν την δεκαετία του '90, τα λεφτά του Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ, στα περιοδικά της Ντίσνεϋ, ήταν σε δραχμές. Δεν ξέρω αν κάνανε μετατροπή στην ισοτιμία ή απλώς άλλαζαν τις λέξεις μόνο. Αργότερα άλλαξαν πολιτική και επανέφεραν τα δολλάρια (πάντα με δύο δέλτα). Δεν ξέρω αν ακόμη το κάνουν στην μετά ευρώ εποχή, αλλά στην Γαλλία μετέφραζαν τα λεφτά του Σκρουτζ σε φράγκα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πολύ παλιά, πριν την δεκαετία του '90, τα λεφτά του Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ, στα περιοδικά της Ντίσνεϋ, ήταν σε δραχμές. Δεν ξέρω αν κάνανε μετατροπή στην ισοτιμία ή απλώς άλλαζαν τις λέξεις μόνο. Αργότερα άλλαξαν πολιτική και επανέφεραν τα δολλάρια (πάντα με δύο δέλτα). Δεν ξέρω αν ακόμη το κάνουν στην μετά ευρώ εποχή, αλλά στην Γαλλία μετέφραζαν τα λεφτά του Σκρουτζ σε φράγκα.



Παγίδες στη μετάφραση (νομισματικές μετατροπές), και άλλο υπότιτλος, άλλο μικιμάους.

Δολάρια με δύο δέλτα; *Δδηλαδδή *δδολάρια;


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2012)

Εγώ ψάρεψα χτες το βράδυ διάλογο όπου ο πρωταγωνιστής παίρνει τηλέφωνο σε κάποιο γραφείο και ζητά να τον συνδέσουν με τον Τάδε. Και ρωτάει η φωνή από το τηλέφωνο: _*extension?*_ και μεταφράζει ο υποτιτλιστής: _*Επέκταση;*_
Ναι, τόσο στοιχειώδη...

Και βρε παιδιά αυτό το seduce μερικές φορές ταιριάζει να το πεις φλερτάρω, ξελογιάζω κλπ. Αμάν πια με αυτές τις αποπλανήσεις. Όλοι αποπλανούνται και αποπλανούν;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2012)

daeman said:


> Παγίδες στη μετάφραση (νομισματικές μετατροπές), και άλλο υπότιτλος, άλλο μικιμάους.
> 
> Δολάρια με δύο δέλτα; *Δδηλαδδή *δδολάρια;




Με δύο λάμδα, προπετή.


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Με δύο λάμδα, προπετή.



Προπετής, μουά; Έχουμε κατάλληλες παροιμίες γι' αυτό, δύο. 
Για να μην αρχίσω να υπενθυμίζω συγκεκριμένα νήματα και ποστ... 
Τη φατσούλα δεν την είδες; Αυτή τη βλέπεις τουλάχιστον; :twit:

Αν δεν εκτιμάς ότι σε παραπέμπω στο κατάλληλο νήμα να διαβάσεις κάτι παραπάνω, τι άλλο να πω...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 30, 2012)

Εσύ τις αόρατες φατσούλες δεν τις βλέπεις; Πρέπει να τις βάλω κι όλας*;







* για να την σπάσω στους αντισχιζολέκτες


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν κάνανε μετατροπή στην ισοτιμία ή απλώς άλλαζαν τις λέξεις μόνο.


Δεδομένου ότι η περιουσία του Σκρουτζ μετριέται σε απιθανομύρια και φανταστικομύρια, νομίζω ότι κι αν κάναν κι αν δεν κάναν, μάλλον κανείς δεν θα το καταλάβαινε.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2012)

Μερικές φορές, η διατύπωση μιας πληροφορίας, όπως π.χ. "Τα λεφτά του Σκρουτζ στα μικιμάους ήταν σε δραχμές", πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από πιο ξεκάθαρη διατύπωση της προσωπικής άποψης, αλλιώς δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι η συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία δόθηκε με σκοπό να αποδείξει ότι κακώς επισημάνθηκε ως μαργαριτάρι η μετατροπή των δολαρίων σε ευρώ. 

Και επειδή εγώ άνοιξα το σχετικό θέμα, θα ήθελα να μάθω αν ο Ελληγεννής προτείνει να μετατρέπουμε όλα τα νομίσματα σε ευρώ στους υποτίτλους των ταινιών -- και αν η ταινία είναι γυρισμένη ή η υπόθεσή της διαδραματίζεται προ της καθιέρωσης του ευρώ, να τα μετατρέπουμε όλα σε δραχμές. Οπότε, θα είχε πολύ γέλιο, να βλέπουμε μια ταινία του 1950, όταν το δολάριο έκανε 15 δραχμές, μια ταινία του '60, όταν το δολάριο έκανε 30 δραχμές, μία του 1990, όταν το δολάριο έκανε 150 δραχμές και μια σημερινή, που το δολάριο κάνει 1,30 ευρώ, και να προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε υπολογισμούς με το μυαλό μας. (Και να μην ξεχάσουμε και τις ισοτιμίες του δολαρίου-ευρώ από το 2001 μέχρι σήμερα -- ξεκίνησε από 1 προς 1 και έχει κυμανθεί σε διάφορα επίπεδα.)

Αντιγράφω από ένα άρθρο του κυρίου Αλογοσκούφη:
Η Ισοτιμία Δραχμή (sic) Δολαρίου
Καθ. Γ. Αλογοσκούφης, Διεθνής Οικονομική, 2012


 Από το 1953 έως το 1974 η ισοτιμία της δραχμής ήταν 30 δραχμές στο δολάριο.
 
 Μέσα σε δέκα χρόνια, η αξία της δραχμής απέναντι στο δολάριο μειώθηκε κατά περίπου 5 φορές, με αποτέλεσμα το 1985 η ισοτιμία δραχμής δολαρίου να φθάσει τις 147,76 δραχμές ανά δολάριο.
 
Tα επόμενα δέκα χρόνια η δραχμή είχε χάσει άλλη μία φορά την αξία της, και το 1995 βρισκόταν στις 237 δραχμές στο δολάριο.
 
 Όταν η Ελλάδα υιοθέτησε το ευρώ το 2000, η ισοτιμία της δραχμής βρισκόταν στις 365,6 δραχμές ανά δολάριο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2012)

Να αφήσετε ήσυχα τα δολάρια, τα ρούβλια, τις ρουπίες, τα δηνάρια και όλα τα αργύρια γενικώς. Όταν έχουμε ιστορικό κείμενο και μας ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης (ο αναγνώστης, εντάξει; — μην προβληματίζετε το θεατή!) πόσο μεγάλο είναι ένα ποσό, τότε βάζουμε σε (υπο)σημείωση την αξία στο δικό μας νόμισμα ή την αγοραστική του αξία (π.χ. «περίπου 15.000 ευρώ» ή «ποσό που θα του επέτρεπε να αγοράσει τρεις αγελάδες από το γείτονά του»).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2012)

Αυτό λέει ο κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος. Αναρωτιέσαι πόσο νιονιό χρειάζεται να έχει κάποιος υπεύθυνος εταιρείας υποτιτλισμού για να το καταλάβει αυτό.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Σκέψου να μεταφράζονταν τα πιάστρα και τα μαραβέδια του Ιζνογκούντ! :s


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 30, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μερικές φορές, η διατύπωση μιας πληροφορίας, όπως π.χ. "Τα λεφτά του Σκρουτζ στα μικιμάους ήταν σε δραχμές", πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από πιο ξεκάθαρη διατύπωση της προσωπικής άποψης, αλλιώς δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι η συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία δόθηκε με σκοπό να αποδείξει ότι κακώς επισημάνθηκε ως μαργαριτάρι η μετατροπή των δολαρίων σε ευρώ.



Έχεις δίκιο. Ήταν απλώς επισήμανση ότι τέτοιες μετατροπές συναντούσαμε και στα περιοδικά της Ντίσνεϋ, παλιά (δεν θυμάμαι πότε ακριβώς σταμάτησαν να το κάνουν, αλλά σίγουρα ήταν πριν το '88). Το μετέφερα λοιπόν ως πληροφορία, όχι ως απόδειξη ή έστω ένδειξη ότι είναι σωστή πρακτική. Προσωπικά είμαι αντίθετος στις μετατροπές νομισμάτων, για τους ίδιους λόγους που ανάπτυξες παραπάνω.



AoratiMelani said:


> Δεδομένου ότι η περιουσία του Σκρουτζ μετριέται σε απιθανομύρια και φανταστικομύρια, νομίζω ότι κι αν κάναν κι αν δεν κάναν, μάλλον κανείς δεν θα το καταλάβαινε.



Καλά, δεν ήταν μόνο η περιουσία του Σκρουτζ. Μπορεί να αγόραζε ντομάτες ο Ντόναλντ και να έλεγε "πω, πω, πήγαν 10 δραχμές το κιλό". Το τι ήταν η αρχική δήλωση δεν το ξέρω. Ήταν 10 λεπτά του δολλαρίου; Ήταν άλλο νούμερο σε δολλάρια; Άγνωστο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 30, 2012)

daeman said:


> Παγίδες στη μετάφραση (νομισματικές μετατροπές), και άλλο υπότιτλος, άλλο μικιμάους.



Δεν είναι άλλο, διαφωνώ. Οι ιστορίες αυτές δεν είναι τόσο εφήμερες όσο νομίζεις. Μπορεί σε ένα τεύχος του Κόμιξ του 2012 να δεις ιστορίες που έγραψε ο Καρλ Μπαρκς το 1949. Όταν λοιπόν ο Σκρουτζ πλήρωνε τρεις δεκάρες την ώρα, τον ανηψιό του, μπορεί για την εποχή να φάνταζε λίγο, αλλά αν κάνεις το λάθος να κάνεις την μετατροπή σε ευρώ, θα δεις ότι πρόκειται περί στυγνής εκμετάλλευσης. Αν ο αναγνώστης θέλει να μάθει ποιο είναι το σημερινό ποσό που θα έπαιρνε ο Ντόναλντ, θα πρέπει να αναζητήσει όχι μόνο ισοτιμίες αλλά και πληθωριστικά δολλάρια. Σε σημερινά ευρώ, ο Ντόναλντ Ντακ πληρωνόταν 1400 τον μήνα*, πράγμα που σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν μεταφέρεται με το να μετατρέψεις τις τρεις δεκάρες σε 23 ευρωλεπτά την ώρα.


* για κανονικό οκτάωρο, πέντε μέρες την εβδομάδα, επί τέσσερις εβδομάδες, θα ήταν στην πραγματικότητα περίπου 300 ευρώ τον μήνα, αλλά συνήθως ο Σκρουτζ πλήρωνε τον Ντόναλντ και τα ανήψια του για 24ωρα βοήθειας. Αν συνυπολογιστούν οι μισθοί των Χιούι, Λιούι και Ντιούι, η οικογένεια Ντακ είχε εισόδημα 7200 δολλάρια τον μήνα ή 5600 ευρώ του 2012.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 30, 2012)

Συγγνώμη για τα τρία απανωτά μηνύματα, αλλά το σύστημα δεν μου επιτρέπει επεξεργασία.

Κοίταξα στα κιτάπια μου και βρήκα ένα Κόμιξ του 1991, όπου δημοσιεύεται ο _Θησαυροφυλακιοθραύστης_ του Καρλ Μπαρκς (_The Paul Bunyan Machine_, στο πρωτότυπο [1958]). Η ιστορία αυτή δημοσιεύτηκε πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα το 1962, στο περιοδικό Γέλιο και Χαρά 275, των εκδόσεων Ατλαντίς, με τίτλο _Το δάσος με τα εκατομμύρια_. Επανεκδόθηκε το 1966, από τις εκδόσεις Τερζόπουλου, στο Μίκυ Μάους 22, με τίτλο _Παντοσπάστης_, το 1973, στο Μίκυ Μάους 391, με τίτλο _Το Δάσος της Οργής_, καθώς και στο Μίκυ Μάους 1054 (1986), με τον ίδιο τίτλο. Γιατί όλο αυτό το ιστορικό; Αφενός γιατί έχει ενδιαφέρον στο πώς απέδωσαν έναν δύσκολο τίτλο, σε διαφορετικές εποχές και αφετέρου γιατί σε όλες τις εκδόσεις, πλην αυτήν του 1991, τα χρήματα αναφέρονται σε δραχμές. Σ' αυτήν την τελευταία έκδοση, από το περιοδικό Κόμιξ, τα χρήματα αναφέρονται σε δολλάρια, όχι όμως χωρίς παρατυπία. Στην τελευταία σελίδα της ιστορίας, διαβάζουμε πως οι Λύκοι (νυν Μουργόλυκοι· Beagle Boys κατά το πρωτότυπο) καταζητούνται γιατί πλήρωσαν για τον εξοπλισμό τους με πλαστά πεντοχίλιαρα. Ασφαλώς δεν υπάρχουν χαρτονομίσματα των 5,000 δολλαρίων, άρα αυτά τα πεντοχίλιαρα είναι "κολοκοτρώνηδες". Τι έγραφε όμως στο πρωτότυπο, του 1958; Τίποτα. Η φράση που χρησιμοποείται είναι "So, we investigated and found that you'd paid for the material with counterfeit money". Αυτή προφανώς ήταν μια μεταφραστική ελευθερία, που όμως δεν κολλάει με το υπόλοιπο κείμενο που αναφέρει το νόμισμα σε δολλάρια.


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι έχεις κάνει διατριβή, εντυπωσιάζομαι! (ειλικρινά)


----------



## Costas (Sep 30, 2012)

Οι χίλιες&δύο νύχτες μαζί με την Μαριαστέλλα Τζανουδάκη και τον Γιώργο Τσιριγώτη παρουσιάζουν μία μουσική παράσταση βασισμένη σε θέματα από την Μικρά Ασία,τον Βασίλη Τσιτσάνη,τον Μάρκο Βαμβακάρη,τον *Μίκυ* Θεοδωράκη και τον Μάνο Χατζιδάκη. (από δω)


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

*«The report of my death was an exaggeration».*
Με αυτή τη δήλωση διέψευσε ο Μαρκ Τουέιν την είδηση του θανάτου του. Κυκλοφορεί ευρύτερα η λιγότερο ακριβής διατύπωση «The news of my death has been greatly exaggerated».

Στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή ο Στ. Κασιμάτης πέθανε τον Χάρολντ Μπλουμ:

«Εντούτοις, για τα μέτρα του δημιουργού του, [ο Τίμων ο Αθηναίος] είναι ένα ρηχό έργο. Τυπικά ανήκει στις τραγωδίες, αλλά ο περίφημος μελετητής του Σαίξπηρ Χάρολντ Μπλουμ (μακαρίτης πλέον – αυτοσαρκαζόταν ως Βροντόσαυρος Βαρδολάτρης: Bloom Brontosaurous [_sic_] Bardolater) το έβλεπε περισσότερο ως κάτι μεταξύ σάτιρας και φάρσας και το θεωρούσε “νεκροταφείο της σαιξπηρικής τραγωδίας”». 

Ανάμεσα σε κάποιους που του επισήμαναν το λάθος στα σχόλια, ένας επισκέπτης άφησε το εξής που μου θύμισε τον Τουέιν:

Dear Mr. Kasimatis,
I assure you that, though not as well as I once was, I am still very much alive. Indeed.
Harold Bloom

Όμως ο Κασιμάτης αναγνωρίζει τα (πραγματολογικά) λάθη του και σήμερα έχει την εξής επανόρθωση:

*Και ζει και μας οδηγεί*
Πώς έμαθα ότι ο Χάρολντ Μπλουμ —τον οποίον πέθανα στο σημείωμα της Κυριακής— ζει. Ωρα 9.45, βράδυ Σαββάτου, λαμβάνω το εξής μήνυμα από φίλο εκδότη, ο οποίος προφανώς έχει ήδη πάρει το φύλλο της Κυριακής: «Φοβάμαι ότι ο Μπλουμ ζει ακόμη». Του γράφω αμέσως: «Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη, είμαι βέβαιος ότι είδα τη νεκρολογία του στον ξένο Τύπο τον Αύγουστο. Έχω εμπιστοσύνη στη μνήμη μου, αφότου, εδώ και 14 μήνες, έκοψα εντελώς το αλκοόλ». Μου γράφει: «Πάντως, με λένε Νίκο». Του γράφω: «Ωχ! Τότε ο Μπλουμ μάλλον ζει κι εγώ πρέπει να ξεκινήσω πάλι το αλκοόλ».
Θυμήθηκα τότε ότι ο εξίσου σημαντικός με τον Μπλουμ φιλόλογος, λογοτεχνικός κριτικός και καθηγητής, ο οποίος είχε πεθάνει τον περασμένο Αύγουστο σε ηλικία 90 ετών, ήταν ο Φρανκ Κερμόουντ, και επομένως η βεβαιότητα μου περί του θανάτου Μπλουμ ήταν —ούτως ειπείν– λίγο υπερβολική.

Τον Αύγουστο του 2010, έτσι;…


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2012)

Μπράβο του που παραδέχτηκε το λάθος. Όχι σαν κάτι άλλους (δείτε εδώ καθώς και τα 9 σχόλια που επισημαίνουν στον συγγραφέα ότι δεν μνημονεύει το όνομα του μεταφραστή).


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2012)

...
_Ναυτεμπορική_, κάτω κάτω δεξιά:






Ακολούθησε την αρχική του κλίση (-του στη γενική) στους ουρανούς κι έγινε Αερο- (αν και στα αεροπλάνα τη λένε bank· βοήθειά _τους_ πάντοτε - that's overbanking, though, and uncontrollable at that), κι ευτυχώς που δεν έγινε παγκίτης, although 
the bench would surely fit him.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2012)

Κανονικά δεν είναι και _Αρεοπαγίτου _(όχι _Α*οπαγήτου _που γράφει η Ν);  Aν και βρίσκω 2900 "Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγήτου" στο verbatim! :scared:


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2012)

~_παγίτης_ (κατά το _παγκίτης_). :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2012)

...
Ναι, φαίνεται πως η θέση του έγινε προσωποπαγής κι αντί να τονε στείλουνε στον πάγκο, τονε βάλανε στον πάγο. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2012)

Βλέπω προχτές _Law and Order: SVU_ στον Άλφα. Λέει λοιπόν εκεί ένας τύπος ότι δουλεύει σε body shop. Ο τύπος είναι μπρατσαράς κλπ, και λέει κιόλας ότι έχει δανειστεί από εκεί ένα αμάξι. Πού διάβασαν ότι δουλεύει οι τηλεθεατές; Μήνα σε φαναρτζίδικο; Μήνα σε συνεργείο; Μήνα σε γκαράζ, έστω; Μπα. Σε κατάστημα καλλυντικών.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2012)

...
Σεφορά τους...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2012)

Palavra, πάντως πρόσεχε κι εσύ, μην πας για φαναρτζοδουλειές και βγεις... γκουχ γκουχ πώς να το πω... αλλαγμένη! 
http://gaytravel.about.com/od/gaynightlifegallerie1/ig/Florida-Gay-Bars/Body-Shop-Tampa.htm


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μπράβο του που παραδέχτηκε το λάθος. Όχι σαν κάτι άλλους (δείτε εδώ καθώς και τα 9 σχόλια που επισημαίνουν στον συγγραφέα ότι δεν μνημονεύει το όνομα του μεταφραστή).


Αξιοποίησα το εύστοχο σχόλιο του Μοσχονά και βρήκα αφορμή να πω μερικά καλά λόγια για το σινάφι:

"Εκτός εάν δηλώνεται διαφορετικά, η μετάφραση είναι εξαιρετική"


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

Πώς καταστρέφεις μια ενδιαφέρουσα εκπομπή; Την πηδάς κυριολεκτικά με απανωτές υποτιτλιστικές αστοχίες, να πώς! Μιλάμε για το _Ground War_ αυτή την ώρα στην ΕΤ3· και τι δεν είδα! Αναφέρω ενδεικτικά ελάχιστα:

six-spoke wheel (στα αρχαιοαιγυπτιακά άρματα) => [άρματα] με 6 τροχούς (!!!) [ΣτΖ: Η εικόνα δείχνει, κανονικά, άρματα με δύο τροχούς των έξι ακτίνων — κι άλλωστε το επεξηγεί και παρακάτω.]
drag => σύρσιμο (αντί του ορθού εδώ «οπισθέλκουσα», καθότι σε αυτήν αναφερόταν ο ενλόγω τεχνικός όρος)
tracks => ράγες (αντί του ορθού εδώ «ερπύστριες»· ανεπίτρεπτο κι αδικαιολόγητο καθότι όλο εκείνο το τμήμα τού ντοκιμαντέρ αναφερόταν σε ερπυστριοφόρα άρματα μάχης)
WW1 tanks => άρματα WW1 (λες και πρόκειται για τύπο άρματος· «Α' ΠΠ» είναι το WW1, πατριώτη!)
North-western Europe => Νοτιοδυτική Ευρώπη (ενώ δείχνει & αναφέρει τις Κάτω Χώρες· ε, αφού είναι «Κάτω» οι Χώρες αυτές, μάλλον νότια θα βρίσκονται...)
English Channel => Αγγλικό Κανάλι (το BBC, να υποθέσω;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2012)

Επειδή βλέπω ότι συγχίστηκες, there's a six-wheeler for you. Ζουμ ζουμ, Ζαζαζούμ,.. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πώς καταστρέφεις μια ενδιαφέρουσα εκπομπή;


Αναθέτοντας τον υποτιτλισμό σε κάθε εταιρειούλα/γραφειάκι που πλακώνει στους διαγωνισμούς ανάθεσης των κρατικών καναλιών και σου δίνει τη μικρότερη προσφορά. Αυτός που τελικά παίρνει τον διαγωνισμό δίνει στους μεταφραστές τέτοια ψίχουλα, που είναι δεδομένο ότι επιστρατεύει ως μεταφραστές όλους τους βοηθούς καφετζήδων που έχουν πάρει Λόουερ με C.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2012)

Στο δελτίο του Star:

gluten-free snack = σνακ ελεύθερης γλουτένης


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Δεν ήταν error-free translation (μετάφραση ελεύθερου λάθους). :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 5, 2012)

Θεϊκή γκάφα από το ΒΗΜΑ!:lol:

Όπως γνωρίζετε, τα υποκοριστικά των ρώσικων ανδρικών ονομάτων ακούγονται λίγο περίεργα στους ομιλητές αρκετών ευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών, μια και λήγουν σε -α. Έτσι ο Αλέξανδρος γίνεται Αλιόσα, ο Κώστας Κώστια κι ο Πέτρος Πέτια. Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά για να πάμε τώρα στο μεζεδάκι.

Στη μαγευτική χερσόνησο Ταϊμύρ της Σιβηρίας, κοντά στις εκβολές του Γενισέι, ένα εντεκάχρονο αγόρι ανακαλύπτει τυχαία στο αιώνια παγωμένο έδαφος το καλοδιατηρημένο πτώμα ενός (νεαρού κατά τον χρόνο θανάτου του) μαμούθ. Το εύρημα είναι συγκλονιστικού ενδιαφέροντος. Οι επιστήμονες που το μελετούν αποφασίζουν να δώσουν στο μαμούθ το όνομα του μικρού που το ανακάλυψε: Ζένια (υποκοριστικό του Евгений = Ευγένιος). 

Την είδηση αποφασίζει να μας τη μεταφέρει και το ΒΗΜΑ. Πατώντας τη γνωστή μπανανόφλουδα, ο τιτλατζής (κι αυτός που επιμελείται τις λεζάντες στις φωτό) μας λένε "*Η* Ζένια". Μα, καλοί μου άνθρωποι, το ίδιο το άρθρο όπως εσείς τους ΒΗΜΑΤΟΣ το μεταφράσατε και το συνοψίσατε δεν σας λέει ότι στο μαμούθ δόθηκε το υποκοριστικό του αγοριού που το ανακάλυψε; Γιατί το μαμούθ μου το κάνατε δεσποινίδα; Αν ήταν όντως θηλυκό το κακότυχο μαμούθ δεν θα ήταν παράξενο να το ονόμαζαν "Μπάμπη"; :laugh:

Και φυσικά, το μαμούθ ήταν αρσενικό. Επ' αυτού ουδεμία αμφιβολία. Διότι όπως δηλώνουν και οι επιστήμονες για το εύρημα: "Le flanc gauche a pourri, mais le droit a gardé sa peau. Les organes de l'abdomen se sont complètement décomposés, mais *son organe sexuel d'un mètre de long* est intact, d'où l'on peut aisément conclure que c'était un mâle".

Στραβομάρα, ρε παιδιά!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Έτσι ο Αλέξανδρος γίνεται Αλιόσα...


Γκουχ γκουχ... ο Αλέξιος (Αλεξέι) είναι που γίνεται Αλιόσα· ο Αλέξανδρος γίνεται Σάσα (εκεί βέβαια να δεις μπέρδεμα!). :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Ωχ ωχ ωχ... Ούτε ο θείος Βάνια δεν μας σώζει! Η Ζένια έχει ήδη διαδοθεί.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Γκουχ γκουχ... ο Αλέξιος (Αλεξέι) είναι που γίνεται Αλιόσα· ο Αλέξανδρος γίνεται Σάσα (εκεί βέβαια να δεις μπέρδεμα!). :)



Εμ, βέβαια! Σόρρυ για το λάθος και μερσί για τη διόρθωση! :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

Μια μικρή συλλογή υπάρχει κι εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypocoristic#Russian.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οι λέξεις αυτές καλούνται αυταντώνυμα / αυτοαντώνυμα:
> http://www.fun-with-words.com/nym_autoantonyms.html
> http://www.xn--qxaek7au.gr/forum/sh...νυμα-όταν-μία-λέξη-έχει-δύο-αντίθετες-έννοιες


Σε συνέχεια της συζήτησης για τα αυταντώνυμα, θυμήθηκα κι ένα σχόλιο που είχα κάνει παλιότερα για τις δύο εννοιολογικά αντίθετες σημασίες τού προθήματος _λιπο_-:


Zazula said:


> Το _λιποβαρής_ προσφέρει μια σολομώντεια λύση και στο δίλημμα: _ελλειποβαρής_ ή _ελλιποβαρής_; Γράφεις «λιποβαρής» και καθαρίζεις! Σίγουρα; Χμμ, μάλλον δεν είναι όλα τόσο απλά σ' ετούτη τη ζωή... Όπως έχω γράψει και παλιότερα, για σκεφτείτε για λίγο ότι είστε στο χώρο της ιατρικής, διατροφολογίας, διαιτολογίας ή φυσικής αγωγής. *Υπάρχουν δύο "λιπ(ο)-" που παράγουν σύνθετα· το ένα σάς δίνει λιποβαρής για αυτόν που έχει βάρος λιγότερο του κανονικού, ενώ το άλλο λιποκύτταρο, λιποσωμάτωση, λιποσυλλέκτης για έννοιες που σχετίζονται με το λίπος.* [Κουίζ: Η _λιπόπυγος_ —αν, δηλαδή, υπήρχε μια τέτοια λέξη— θα ήταν στεατοπυγική ή ανορεξική;]
> [...]
> Αυτό λοιπόν το _λιπο-_ που συνδέεται με το _λείπω_ (μέσω του συνοπτικού θέματος· πρβλ αόρ. β' _έ-λιπ-ον_) είναι, βέβαια, ήδη αρχαίο και έχει δώσει σύνθετα τα επίσης αρχαία _λιποθυμώ_, _λιποψυχώ_, _λιπόσαρκος_, _λιποταξία _και _λιπόξυλος_, και κατόπιν το _λιποβαρής_ [1891] μεταξύ άλλων.
> [...]


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να αφήσετε ήσυχα τα δολάρια, τα ρούβλια, τις ρουπίες, τα δηνάρια και όλα τα αργύρια γενικώς. Όταν έχουμε ιστορικό κείμενο και μας ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης (ο αναγνώστης, εντάξει; — μην προβληματίζετε το θεατή!) πόσο μεγάλο είναι ένα ποσό, τότε βάζουμε σε (υπο)σημείωση την αξία στο δικό μας νόμισμα ή την αγοραστική του αξία (π.χ. «περίπου 15.000 ευρώ» ή «ποσό που θα του επέτρεπε να αγοράσει τρεις αγελάδες από το γείτονά του»).


Έτσι κι ανοίξει αυτή η πόρτα της Κόλασης, δεν κλείνει με τίποτα. Έτυχε να πέσω πάλι πάνω σε επεισόδιο της ίδιας σειράς, Defenders στο Σκάι. Πριν προλάβω να κάνω ζάπινγκ, είχαν πέσει στους υποτίτλους δέκα νούμερα.

"Κέρδισα 47 εκατομμύρια δολάρια στο λότο", λέει ο ηθοποιός. 
"Κέρδισα 30 εκατομμύρια ευρώ", γράφει ο μεταφραστής. Ορίστε; Τι ισοτιμία; 1,57 δολάρια το ευρώ; Μωρέ μπράβο! Πολύ ανεβασμένο το βλέπω το ευρώ.

Κι από κει και πέρα αρχίζει ο κατήφορος. Ο ήρωας παίρνει τα 47 εκατομμύρια δολάριά του και πάει στο καζίνο κι αρχίζει να παίζει. Κι αρχίζει να περιγράφει πώς τα έχασε: Τόσα ευρώ σε μία ζαριά, τόσα ευρώ στο μπλακ-τζακ. Όλα στο Λας Βέγκας, και όλα με τη φανταστική ισοτιμία που υπήρξε μέσα στο μυαλό ενός υποτιτλιστή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2012)

Εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για φιξαρισμένη ισοτιμία, αυτό θα είναι πάντα πρόβλημα και άρα θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεται. Σε κείμενο υπάρχει ίσως η δυνατότητα να δοθεί ισοτιμία σε παρένθεση, για το τρέχον έτος, όμως σε υπότιτλους μάλλον θα φαινόταν άσχημα. Έγραψα στο #4824 ότι το εισόδημα της οικογένειας Ντακ σε σημερινά δολλάρια θα ήταν 7200 ή 5600 ευρώ*. Όταν πρωτοέκανα τον υπολογισμό, μόλις δυο χρόνια πριν, το ποσό ήταν 5300 ευρώ. Υποτίθεται ότι η αντιστοιχία δίνεται για να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης την κλίμακα, ωστόσο αυτό μπορεί να είναι παραπλανητικό, γιατί στην πραγματικότητα αφορά το συνάλλαγμα, όχι την πραγματική αξία. Το δολλάριο δεν έχει σήμερα μεγαλύτερη αγοραστική αξία απ' ό,τι πριν δύο χρόνια, εσωτερικά, όμως αυτό φαίνεται αν παρατεθεί το αντίστοιχο ποσό σε ευρώ. Ακόμα κι αν ξαφνικά το δολλάριο πέσει στα 0,1 ευρώ, η εσωτερική του αξία δεν θα επηρεαστεί τόσο άμεσα κι έτσι ένα σπίτι που θα κόστιζε 760,000 ευρώ, θα έπεφτε στις 100,000, παρότι, εσωτερικά, η αξία του θα ήταν περίπου ίδια. 


* 5525, με την σημερινή ισοτιμία, μια εβδομάδα αργότερα


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Να κάνω μια επανάληψη τα βασικά για να μη θολώνει το τοπίο.

Σε κείμενα οικονομικά (από πόσα κέρδισε κάποιος Αμερικανός στο λαχείο ως την επόμενη δόση του ΔΝΤ που θα πάρει κάποια αφρικανική χώρα) γράφουμε το ποσό που διαβάζουμε στο πρωτότυπο και μέσα σε παρένθεση την αντιστοιχία στο δικό μας νόμισμα (ευρώ, δραχμή...). Ενίοτε, σε πιο σοβαρά άρθρα, αναφέρουμε και την ισοτιμία με την οποία κάναμε τη μετατροπή.

Σε μυθιστορήματα και υποτίτλους δεν πειράζουμε τον αναφερόμενο νόμισμα ή το ύψος του και προσέχουμε τα μηδενικά, μη γίνουν τα δισεκατομμύρια εκατομμύρια και αντιστρόφως. Αν για κάποιο λόγο (π.χ. σε ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα) θέλουμε να δώσουμε μια εικόνα της σημερινής αξίας ενός ιστορικού ποσού, ή θα στηριχτούμε σε αυτό που λέει ο συγγραφέας (αυτός αποφασίζει πρώτος) και το μετατρέπουμε κατευθείαν σε δικό μας νόμισμα ή κάνουμε εμείς τη μετατροπή με πολλή προσοχή (δεν ξέρω πολλούς μεταφραστές που να ξέρουν πώς γίνεται αυτό).

Σε οικονομικά κείμενα γράφουμε *δισ.* και *τρισ.* (με «σ» και τελεία). Σε χαλαρά κείμενα γράφουμε *δις* και *τρις*. Όταν γράφουμε «1,62 δισ. ευρώ» κ.τ.ό., βάζουμε υποδιαστολή στον αριθμό, όχι την αγγλική τελεία.

Αν ξέχασα κάτι, προσθέστε το, σας παρακαλώ. Και καλή μας Κυριακή.

Παράδειγμα από τον ηλετύπο:
Οι κινήσεις αυτές αναμένεται να εξοικονομήσουν στους φορολογούμενους 2,3 τρισ. γουόν (2 δισ. Δολάρια ή 1,56 δις Ευρώ) σε φόρο.
Ήταν πιο χαριτωμένο: εκτός από _δισ._ και _δις_, το 1,56 το βρήκα με τελεία, 1.56!


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Στεναχωρήθηκα όταν είδα κάπου τον τίτλο «Somalian translators in need», σκέφτηκα ότι ζητούν να στείλουμε κάποια βοήθεια, τρόμαξα με τη σκέψη ότι δεν αποκλείεται να δούμε τίτλο «Greek translators in need». Διαβάζοντας, ησύχασα: ήθελαν να πουν «We are in need of Somalian translators», «Somalian translators wanted».


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2012)

Αυτό το 'χουμε ξαναπεί στις 971 σελίδες μας; Το "Χίλια εννιακόσια ογδόντα τέσσερα" του Όργουελ έγινε "Δεκαεννέα ογδόντα τέσσερα". (Protagon)


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ολόκληρο το κομμάτι ήθελε ένα γερό κοίταγμα και, τέλος πάντων, έχω βαρεθεί πια τα προχειρογραμμένα κείμενα, γεμάτα ανορθογραφίες, βαρβαρισμούς και σολοικισμούς, από τις «επίσημες» πένες, για να μην πούμε για τον κάθε σχολιογράφο, που δεν επιβάλλεται να έχει καλή σχέση με τη γλώσσα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 10, 2012)

Κι εκείνο το έχω να προσπαθήσω πολύ  μπας και είναι κανα I have to try hard; Εσάς ρωτώ, κύριε Κώστα. Ναι, εσάς, μην κάνετε το κορόιδο.


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2012)

Το παραπάνω κείμενο πάντως είναι της ενότητας "Αναγνώστες".


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2012)

Εκτός από το σκορ του αγώνα (19-84, τους κατατρόπωσαν), μου έβγαλε το μάτι και το _της Ωκεανία_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2012)

Εκεί στο ΓΕΣ τι είδους ελληνικά μιλάνε; Μετρήστε λάθη:

_Είστε υπόχρεος για κατάταξη Στρατό Ξηράς με την δυνάμει της ΕΔΥΕΘAΧΧΧ την ΥΥ/ΥΥ/ΥΥΥΥ σε Κέντρο Εκπαιδεύσεως Πυροβολικού (ΚΕΠΒ) (ΘΗΒΑ). Έχετε επιλεγεί Πυροβολικό._


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εκεί στο ΓΕΣ τι είδους ελληνικά μιλάνε;


Τηλεγραφικά. Ενίοτε και γραφικά.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εκεί στο ΓΕΣ τι είδους ελληνικά μιλάνε; Μετρήστε λάθη:
> 
> _Είστε υπόχρεος για κατάταξη Στρατό Ξηράς με την δυνάμει της ΕΔΥΕΘAΧΧΧ την ΥΥ/ΥΥ/ΥΥΥΥ σε Κέντρο Εκπαιδεύσεως Πυροβολικού (ΚΕΠΒ) (ΘΗΒΑ). Έχετε επιλεγεί Πυροβολικό._



Όπως τα λέει ο Νίκελ. Καταρχήν, τηλεγραφικά... Το ξέμπαρκο "με την" θα έπρεπε λογικά να ακολουθείται από τον αριθμό ΕΣΣΟ.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

Ένταση επικράτησε στην λεωφόρο Συγγρού και πιο συγκεκριμένα στους Στήλους του Ολυμπίου Διός... 

Προφανώς ο συντάκτης του άρθρου  κάπου άκουσε ότι οι (συγκεκριμένες) στήλες είναι λάθος, ότι το σωστό είναι οι στύλοι, αλλά μπερδεύτηκε και έβγαλε τους *στήλους.
Άντε, με το καλό και τις *στύλες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Όπως τα λέει ο Νίκελ. Καταρχήν, τηλεγραφικά... Το ξέμπαρκο "με την" θα έπρεπε λογικά να ακολουθείται από τον αριθμό ΕΣΣΟ.



Δεν ξέρω αν έπρεπε να ακολουθεί η ΕΣΣΟ (δεν αναφερόταν πουθενά), αλλά έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο είναι σαν "με την" + δοτική. Τουλάχιστον γέλασα λίγο όταν το διάβασα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 11, 2012)

Από το τελευταίο άρθρο του Τ. Μίχα στο protagon.gr
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=18871

Αν επισκεφθεί κανείς τα γραφεία της Αστυνομικής Διεύθυνσης στην Μπανγκόγκ *δύσκολα να χάσει *μία μεγάλη φωτογραφία πού στολίζει το γραφείο του διευθυντή.

To "δύσκολα να χάσει" το δεχόμαστε ή το θεωρούμε αγγλισμό; Εγώ θα το διόρθωνα αν το έβλεπα σε μετάφραση (ας πούμε, θα έβαζα: είναι δύσκολο να μην προσέξει), εσείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Αγγλισμότατο. Άλλες επιλογές θα ήταν: _δύσκολα θα του ξεφύγει_, _δύσκολα θα παραβλέψει_.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 11, 2012)

sarant said:


> Από το τελευταίο άρθρο του Τ. Μίχα στο protagon.gr
> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=18871
> 
> Αν επισκεφθεί κανείς τα γραφεία της Αστυνομικής Διεύθυνσης στην Μπανγκόγκ *δύσκολα να χάσει *μία μεγάλη φωτογραφία πού στολίζει το γραφείο του διευθυντή.
> ...



Τι να χάσει δηλαδή; Στα χέρια του την κρατούσε ή την είχε στην τσέπη του τη φωτογραφία για να τη χάσει (ή μήπως ο διευθυντής του τη δίνει και του λέει, "για να δούμε, μάγκα, θα τη σώσεις ή θα τη χάσεις"); Έλεος! Καραμπινάτος αγγλισμός από αυτούς που δείχνουν ότι στα ελληνικά τουλάχιστον το μυαλό έπαψε να δουλεύει ( ;) ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Έχουμε πει ότι το να μαζεύεις λάθη στο protagon είναι σαν να κλέβεις εκκλησιά· το να μαζεύεις στα γραφτά του Μίχα, είναι σαν να κλέβεις από μικρό παιδί. Πρώτα, να διορθώσουμε τα ορθογραφικά κ.τ.ό.:

Αν επισκεφθεί κανείς τα γραφεία της Αστυνομικής Διεύθυνσης στην Μπανγκόγκ, δύσκολα θα χάσει μια μεγάλη φωτογραφία που στολίζει το γραφείο του διευθυντή.

Έκανα τέσσερις αλλαγές για ξεκίνημα. Τώρα έχω την απαραίτητη ηρεμία για να δω τον αγγλισμό. (Αλλιώς διορθώνεις τα κόμματα και σου φεύγει ο ελέφαντας, που έλεγα κι αλλού.)

Παραδειγματάκια με τον αγγλισμό:
...από τον κεντρικό υπάρχουν ταμπέλες παντού που σε βγάζουν κατευθείαν μέσα από κάτι δρομάκια στο Πολυλίμνιο. Αποκλείεται να το χάσεις!
...από τον σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό, στο δεξί σου χέρι, απέναντι, ένα φρικτό τεράστιο κτήριο που δεσπόζει στην πλατεία — αποκλείεται να το χάσεις.

Πατήστε εδώ, θα βρείτε καμιά σαρανταριά, αποκλείεται να τα χάσετε. 

*you can't miss it = αποκλείεται να σου ξεφύγει, αποκλείεται να μην το δεις* :up:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> είναι σαν να κλέβεις από μικρό παιδί


Που δεν είναι τελικά και τόσο εύκολο: http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/minimyth-madness.htm.


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2012)

Είδα ένα επεισόδιο αυτής της τούρκικης τηλεσειράς με τον *Σουλεϊμάν τον Μεγαλοπρεπή* (που ξεσήκωσε πολλές αντιδράσεις, πολύ περισσότερες στην Τουρκία παρά στην Ελλάδα, για εντελώς διαφορετικούς λόγους) . Είναι προφανές με την πρώτη ότι δεν πρόκειται για «ιστορική σειρά», παρά για ένα σκέτο τουρκοσάπουνο όπως όλα τ’ άλλα, που ενδιαφέρεται να δείξει μόνο τις ίντριγκες του χαρεμιού και της αυλής, και μάλιστα με πεντ’ έξι ηθοποιούς όλους κι όλους. Κι επειδή είναι «εποχής», μου θύμισε κάτι τηλεσειρές της εποχής της Χούντας σαν το «Εν τούτω νίκα» ή τον «Ρωμανό Διογένη», απλώς με απείρως πιο πολυτελή (και αυθεντικά) σκηνικά. 
Ας είναι. Θα σας πω τι σημείωσα: με ξάφνιασε και πολύ μου άρεσε που αποκαλούν τον μεγάλο βεζίρη Ιμπραήμ Πασά με το προσδιοριστικό της καταγωγής του, «Πάργαλη» (από την Πάργα!). Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς του ήρθε του υποτιτλιστή να μεταφράσει το *favourite *(ουσιαστικοποιημένο), *η ευνοοουμένη*, σε *φαβορί*. Κι έτσι διαβάζουμε ότι η κοκκινομάλα «Χουρρέμ» (εγώ νόμιζα ότι τη λέγανε Χιουρέμ, και διορθώστε με), η Ροξολάνα, ο μέγας έρωτας του Σουλεϊμάν, έγινε «φαβορί του σουλτάνου»! Μήπως ο υποτιτλιστής είναι αλογομούρης;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 12, 2012)

Earion said:


> Είδα ένα επεισόδιο αυτής της τούρκικης τηλεσειράς με τον *Σουλεϊμάν τον Μεγαλοπρεπή* (που ξεσήκωσε πολλές αντιδράσεις, πολύ περισσότερες στην Τουρκία παρά στην Ελλάδα, για εντελώς διαφορετικούς λόγους) . Είναι προφανές με την πρώτη ότι δεν πρόκειται για «ιστορική σειρά», παρά για ένα σκέτο τουρκοσάπουνο όπως όλα τ’ άλλα, που ενδιαφέρεται να δείξει μόνο τις ίντριγκες του χαρεμιού και της αυλής, και μάλιστα με πεντ’ έξι ηθοποιούς όλους κι όλους. Κι επειδή είναι «εποχής», μου θύμισε κάτι τηλεσειρές της εποχής της Χούντας σαν το «Εν τούτω νίκα» ή τον «Ρωμανό Διογένη», απλώς με απείρως πιο πολυτελή (και αυθεντικά) σκηνικά.
> Ας είναι. Θα σας πω τι σημείωσα: με ξάφνιασε και πολύ μου άρεσε που αποκαλούν τον μεγάλο βεζίρη Ιμπραήμ Πασά με το προσδιοριστικό της καταγωγής του, «Πάργαλη» (από την Πάργα!). Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς του ήρθε του υποτιτλιστή να μεταφράσει το *favourite *(ουσιαστικοποιημένο), *η ευνοοουμένη*, σε *φαβορί*. Κι έτσι διαβάζουμε ότι η κοκκινομάλα «Χουρρέμ» (εγώ νόμιζα ότι τη λέγανε Χιουρέμ, και διορθώστε με), η Ροξολάνα, ο μέγας έρωτας του Σουλεϊμάν, έγινε «φαβορί του σουλτάνου»! Μήπως ο υποτιτλιστής είναι αλογομούρης;



Πολύ μου άρεσε η πάσα! Απ' τον τηλεοπτικό Σουλεϊμάν δεν έχω δει παρά ένα επεισόδιο, το πρώτο. Όχι γιατί "δεν μου άρεσε", αλλά γιατί την επόμενη αναχώρησα για τη βάση μου, όπου πεισματικά αρνούμαι να βάλω ελληνική τηλεόραση. Ομολογώ, χωρίς να νιώθω καμιά ντροπή, ότι η σαπουνόπερα δεν με πείραξε σε τίποτε. Ξέρεις από την αρχή ότι πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί με τα γκομενικά του σουλτάνου, τα υπόλοιπα λειτουργούν απλώς ως φόντο εποχής. Και πάλι, στο ένα αυτό επεισόδιο δεν διέκρινα κάποια τρομερή παραποίηση της Ιστορίας, την ώρα που, ξέρω γω, ο κάθε Ρίντλευ Σκοτ βιάζει συστηματικά στις ταινίες του τα πλέον βασικά ιστορικά δεδομένα. Άλλωστε, η βασική ερωτική ιστορία του σήριαλ είναι αληθινή (και μαγκιά της Ρουθηνής που κατόρθωσε το μέχρι τότε αδύνατο, δηλ. να πείσει Οθωμανό σουλτάνο να παντρευτεί). Οπότε, όλη αυτή τη μανία κατά της σαπουνόπερας, αδυνατώ να την κατανοήσω, τόσα χρόνια που τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια μας τάιζαν νεοελληνικά σκουπίδια με ερωτικά τρίγωνα, τετράγωνα και λοιπά πολύγωνα όλα ήταν καλά καμωμένα; Κι όσο για τα διάφορα εθνικιστικά παραληρήματα περί σφαγέα κ.λπ., ας ρίξουν μια ματιά αυτοί που τα προβάλλουν στη στάση του ορθόδοξου πληθυσμού κατά τη δεύτερη πολιορκία της Ρόδου.

Ο Πάργαλης διόλου δεν με εξέπληξε, έτσι έμεινε στην Ιστορία ο μεγάλος βεζίρης.

Όσο για τον υποτιτλιστή, δεν νομίζω να είναι αλογομούρης. Απλώς είναι μεγάλο ταλέντο σε ιστορικά θέματα. Σκηνή (μοιραία) από το πρώτο επεισόδιο: ακρόαση του Ενετού πρέσβη (όπου μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση η αναπαράσταση, καθώς οι φρουροί κρατούν τον πρέσβη σχεδόν ξαπλωμένο μπρούμυτα καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ακρόασης - πού είναι ο Μαρίνος να μας πει αν αυτό το εξτρήμ ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα; ;) ). Ο Ενετός λέει στον σουλτάνο περίπου "ελπίζουμε να επικρατήσει ειρήνη και τότε θα τηρήσουμε όλες τις δεσμεύσεις μας" και παίρνει απάντηση σε στυλ "κούνια που σε κούναγε, όπου νάναι θα ξεσπάσει πόλεμος μεταξύ των δύο μεγάλων ευρωπαϊκών δυνάμεων και τότε οι μικρομεσαίοι σαν κι εσάς θα συντριβούν". Τι διαβάζουμε, όμως, στους υπότιτλους; "Ίσως κι αύριο κιόλας ο Σάλκεν και ο Φρανσουά θα ξεκινήσουν πόλεμο"! Και ποιος είναι ο μυστηριώδης Σάλκεν; Ποια η σχέση του με την αντίπαλο του Ολυμπιακού στο Τσάμπιονς Ληγκ; Εμ, βασικά πρόκειται για τον αυτοκράτορα Κάρολο Κουΐντο, τον οποίο οι Τούρκοι (κομμάτι ηχομιμητικά) αποκαλούν Σάρλκέν! Όσο για το Φρανσουά, όχι δεν είναι τραγουδιστής ή μοντέλο, είναι ο Γάλλος μονάρχης Φραγκίσκος Α΄...


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

Για τους υπότιτλους των τούρκικων είχα απορίες από την αρχή που τα πήρε το μάτι μου. Η βασική απορία ήταν γιατί σε κάποια σημεία δε βγάζουν νόημα. Τώρα βλέπω ότι είναι και ανιστόρητοι οι υποτιτλιστές.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τώρα βλέπω ότι είναι και ανιστόρητοι οι υποτιτλιστές.


Μωρέ, ανιστόρητοι ας είναι, δεν απαγορεύεται. Αλλά αφού σίγουρα ξέρουν ότι είναι ανιστόρητοι, θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν λίγη έρευνα. Να καταφύγουν σε κανένα φόρουμ να ρωτήσουν. Αλλά μερικοί συνάδελφοι θεωρούν ότι είναι περιττά όλα αυτά. Προτιμούν να καταφύγουν στη γνωστή και δοκιμασμένη μέθοδο, "Έλα, βρε αδερφέ, πόσοι θα το πάρουν χαμπάρι;"


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 12, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Και ποιος είναι ο μυστηριώδης Σάλκεν; Ποια η σχέση του με την αντίπαλο του Ολυμπιακού στο Τσάμπιονς Ληγκ; Εμ, βασικά πρόκειται για τον αυτοκράτορα Κάρολο Κουΐντο, τον οποίο οι Τούρκοι (κομμάτι ηχομιμητικά) αποκαλούν Σάρλκέν! Όσο για το Φρανσουά, όχι δεν είναι τραγουδιστής ή μοντέλο, είναι ο Γάλλος μονάρχης Φραγκίσκος Α΄...


το πρώτο επεισόδιο είχα δει και εγώ, και μετά έψαχνα στο ίντερνετ για αυτόν τον Σάλκεν· εκτός από Şarlken, υπάρχουν τύποι Şalken, Sarlken.
Το σενάριο έγραφε Şalken και ο υποτιτλιστής το έκανε Σάλκεν, και μου θύμισε τους Φλάβιους Ζοζέφ, Πόλαξ, Σολούκας. Για τις συχνές ακουστικές μεταγραφές ιστορικών ονομάτων χρειαζόμαστε ξεχωριστό νήμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

Ένας ακόμα κάτοικος Νομανσλάνδης...


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> [...] Για τις συχνές ακουστικές μεταγραφές ιστορικών ονομάτων χρειαζόμαστε ξεχωριστό νήμα.



*Το νήμα των αγνώριστων*.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 12, 2012)

daeman said:


> *Το νήμα των αγνώριστων*.



Έ, ρε, μπαλάρα που θα παίξουνε ο Σάλκεν με τον Χάντριαν και τον Σολούκα! Τρίο φωτιά στην επίθεση των Αγνώριστων. Τρέμε Νομανσλάνδη! :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Έ, ρε, μπαλάρα που θα παίξουνε ο Σάλκεν με τον Χάντριαν και τον Σολούκα! Τρίο φωτιά στην επίθεση των Αγνώριστων. Τρέμε Νομανσλάνδη! :)





Earion said:


> [...] Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς του ήρθε του υποτιτλιστή να μεταφράσει το *favourite *(ουσιαστικοποιημένο), *η ευνοουμένη*, σε *φαβορί*. Κι έτσι διαβάζουμε ότι η κοκκινομάλα «Χουρρέμ» (εγώ νόμιζα ότι τη λέγανε Χιουρέμ, και διορθώστε με), η Ροξολάνα, ο μέγας έρωτας του Σουλεϊμάν, έγινε «φαβορί του σουλτάνου»! Μήπως ο υποτιτλιστής είναι αλογομούρης;



Δηλαδή θεωρείς την ομάδα των αγνώριστων _ευνοούμενη_; ;) Αυτό δεν είναι μπάλα, είναι μπαλλακίδα. :laugh:
Πόσα να παίξω στην παράγκα για το παραμάγαζο*; Πες, να χαρείς, Ρογήρε, μπας και ξελασπώσουμε...
*Το συγκεκριμένο είναι όντως sideshow, με όλα τα παράξενα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2012)

Τελικά και οι λοβιτούρες περνούν απ' το στομάχι: Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα, κομβικό στοιχείο αποτελεί το «ρολό κλειδί»:
γίνεται λόγος και *στο ρολό κλειδί* που έπαιξε ο κ. Προβόπουλος​


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2012)

sarant said:


> Αν επισκεφθεί κανείς τα γραφεία της Αστυνομικής Διεύθυνσης στην Μπανγκόγκ *δύσκολα να χάσει *μία μεγάλη φωτογραφία πού στολίζει το γραφείο του διευθυντή.


Αντιλαμβάνομαι από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου ότι σχολίασε το λάθος στο protagon, αλλά το σχόλιό του δεν δημοσιεύτηκε:

Λοιπόν, έγραψα ένα ενυπόγραφο σχόλιο, ειρωνικό το παραδέχομαι, στο οποίο έλεγα περίπου (δεν το έχω κρατήσει) ότι το άρθρο του κ. Μίχα έχει μεταφραστικά λάθη, διότι το it’s difficult to miss στα ελληνικά δεν μεταφράζεται «δύσκολα να χάσει» αλλά «είναι δύσκολο να μην προσέξει» ή κάτι ανάλογο, και παρακαλείται το protagon.gr στο εξής να προσέχει τις μεταφράσεις του. Πήρα το τυποποιημένο μήνυμα, ότι το σχόλιό μου θα ελεγχθεί από τον διαχειριστή του ιστοτόπου, αλλά το σχόλιο δεν δημοσιεύτηκε. Έχω πάντως καλή παρέα, διότι πριν από καναδυό βδομάδες είχε κοπεί αιχμηρό σχόλιο του Γ. Χάρη κατά του Απ. Διαμαντή. Επομένως, από το protagon.gr δεν κόβονται μόνο τα υβριστικά κτλ. σχόλια, καλό είναι να το ξέρουμε.

Δεν ξέρω πώς λειτουργεί η λογοκρισία σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και πώς μετράνε την αιχμηρότητα — έχω δει επιθέσεις και επιθέσεις στους συντάκτες που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν κοπεί. Αλλά χάθηκε να μπει ένας άνθρωπος να διορθώσει τον αγγλισμό; Άλλοι ιστότοποι διορθώνουν τα λάθη τους όταν τους τα επισημαίνουν (νομίζω).


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά διανοητές σαν τον Μίχα δεν τους διορθώνεις έτσι εύκολα...

Πρωτοτυπο παρετυμολογικό ορθογραφικό (δεν το είχα ξαναδεί) στο σημερινό Βήμα, *χρυσηκτησία*
http://www.tovima.gr/media/article/?aid=479282
στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας.

Προφανώς, στις νέες περικοπές προσωπικού, μετά τους διορθωτές απολύθηκε και ο Σπελ Τσέκερ!


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πρωτοτυπο παρετυμολογικό ορθογραφικό (δεν το είχα ξαναδεί) στο σημερινό Βήμα, *χρυσηκτησία*


Λάθος που θα ταίριαζε όμως ωραία, σε άρθρο για την καταστροφή του δάσους των Σκουριών από την «Ελληνικός Χρυσός»


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 14, 2012)

Είδα το άλλο νήμα για το alien και μου 'ρθε στο μυαλό αυτό που διάβασα χθές σ' εφημερίδα:
«Συνήθως τα πράγματα που είναι κάπως ''εξωγήινα'' για σένα είναι και τα πιο συναρπαστικά. Αν είσαι πολύ κοντά στον πόλεμο, ιστορίες με βία δεν παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρον, επειδή τη συναντάς στη γωνία. Αλλά, αν είναι κάτι μακρινό και παρ' όλα αυτά απειλητικό, γίνεται συναρπαστικό.»

Υποθέτω πως η συνέντευξη έγινε στα αγγλικά και ειπώθηκε η λέξη alien. Εκτός κι αν στα σουηδικά υπάρχει σχετική έκφραση με εξωγήινους, οπότε πάω πάσο :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2012)

Εγώ πάω στοίχημα ότι το alien εδώ ήταν με την κανονική του έννοια -- του ξένου. Μάλλον αυτός που μετέφρασε τη συνέντευξη έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με πολλούς άλλους: όπου δει alien, το μεταφράζει εξωγήινος. Κι επειδή δεν ταίριαζε με το υπόλοιπο νόημα εδώ το "εξωγήινος", γι' αυτό το 'βαλε σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2012)

O Ρϊντλεϋ Σκοτ φταίει για όλα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Βέβαια, δεύτερη σημασία του επιθέτου: ασυνήθιστος, αλλόκοτος, ξένος, μη οικείος κτλ. (και όχι «ανοίκειος» = ανάρμοστος)

*alien *
_adj._
1 belonging to a foreign country: _an alien culture_
(of a plant or animal species) introduced from another country and later naturalized: _many food chains are based upon alien plants_
2 unfamiliar and disturbing or distasteful: _principles that are alien to them_ | _they found the world of further education a little alien
_3 supposedly from another world; extraterrestrial: _alien beings an alien spacecraft_
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/alien?q=alien


----------



## Nameless (Oct 17, 2012)

Μικρό, ανεπαίσθητο λάθος σε τουριστικό οδηγό της Στοκχόλμης: μια λίμνη κοντά στο κέντρο λέγεται _Saltsjön_. Πρώτα ακούτε εδώ πώς προφέρεται, και μετά κάνετε σκρολ ντάουν να δείτε πώς το μετέγραψαν στα ελληνικά στον οδηγό. 













Σάλτσεν. :upz:


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Nameless said:


> μια λίμνη κοντά στο κέντρο λέγεται _Saltsjön_. Πρώτα ακούτε εδώ πώς προφέρεται [...]
> 
> Σάλτσεν. :upz:


Τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Το Google Translate μεταφράζει και μας λέει τι σημαίνει το Saltsjön. Όσο για την προφορά του, τη βρίσκουμε εδώ. Οπότε μάλλον καλά μεταγράφηκε ο κόλπος (κόλπος είναι που χώνεται μέχρι το κέντρο της Στοκχόλμης).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Το Google Translate μεταφράζει και μας λέει τι σημαίνει το Saltsjön. Όσο για την προφορά του, τη βρίσκουμε εδώ. Οπότε μάλλον καλά μεταγράφηκε ο κόλπος (κόλπος είναι που χώνεται μέχρι το κέντρο της Στοκχόλμης).



Αναφέρεται στην προφορά λέξεων που έχει ενσωματωμένο το Google Translate, κάτω δεξιά στο πλαίσιο κειμένου (είναι ένα κουμπάκι με εικονίδιο ηχείου).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> κόλπος είναι που χώνεται μέχρι το κέντρο της Στοκχόλμης


Εντωμεταξύ εγώ, προφανώς επηρεασμένος απ' το Σάλτσεν, διάβαζα «χωνεύεται» αντί για «χώνεται»...


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Πω πω, μηχανικές μεταφράσεις και μηχανικές προφορές. Κόλαση... (Σιγά μην καταργήσουμε τον Μήτσο.)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 17, 2012)

Από κάποιο πρωινό σήριαλ (ούτε ξέρω πώς το λένε...)
Ο σύζυγος, χοντρούλης και κομματάκι άγαρμπος, μπαίνει στο σπίτι κρατώντας μια μπάλα του μπάσκετ και ρούχα από το καθαριστήριο. Η σύζυγος, μικροκαμωμένη και πεταχτούλα, τον ρωτάει πού ήταν. Εκείνος απαντάει κάτι σαν: Errands and then basketball. Μετάφραση στον υπότιτλο: Στον Έραντς και μετά για μπάσκετ.
Στο τέλος του επεισοδίου, που έχει να κάνει με καινούργιους ούλτρα επιτυχημένους γείτονες, η ψιλο-κομπλεξική σύζυγος λέει: I hate their guts. Μετάφραση στον υπότιτλο: Μισώ το θάρρος τους.
Ευτυχώς αλλού είχε μια θαυμάσια εκπομπή για τον Τσίρκα και ήρθα στα ίσα μου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Στο τέλος του επεισοδίου, που έχει να κάνει με καινούργιους ούλτρα επιτυχημένους γείτονες, η ψιλο-κομπλεξική σύζυγος λέει: I hate their guts. Μετάφραση στον υπότιτλο: Μισώ το θάρρος τους.


Αυτό είναι καταπληκτικό! Είναι το επόμενο σκαλοπάτι από το «Μισώ τα σωθικά τους» της γκουγκλομετάφρασης. (Προσοχή: σε χι τέρμενα ο προηγούμενος σύνδεσμος θα οδηγεί σε σωστή μετάφραση!)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2012)

Επιχείρησα να δω το πρώτο επεισόδιο του "Επειγόντως τη μαμή" στη ΝΕΤ. 
Στο πρώτο πεντάλεπτο, ο constable μεταφράστηκε Κόνσταμπλ. Λίγο παρακάτω πήρε το μάτι μου τη λέξη εγκυμοσύνη εκεί που προφανώς εννοούσε τοκετό (που είχε ήδη συντελεστεί). Επίσης πολλές φορές είδαμε "τα λόχια" -- μάλλον τα λόχεια θα εννοούσε, αλλά αυτό το λάθος το βρίσκουμε κατά κόρον στο διαδίκτυο. Δεν είναι πια λάθος; Τη μια φορά "μπύρα" και λίγο πιο κάτω "μπίρα".


----------



## bernardina (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτό είναι καταπληκτικό! Είναι το επόμενο σκαλοπάτι από το «Μισώ τα σωθικά τους» της γκουγκλομετάφρασης. (Προσοχή: σε χι τέρμενα ο προηγούμενος σύνδεσμος θα οδηγεί σε σωστή μετάφραση!)



Μπήκα και το μάρκαρα ως offensive! :angry:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2012)

Ο γνωστός Κόνσταμπλ; Ή μήπως είναι κανένας μπατζανάκης του Άρσον και συμμαθητής του Γκρέσιαν Ουρν;

Όπως και να έχει, λοχίας θα είναι σίγουρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι πια λάθος; Τη μια φορά "μπύρα" και λίγο πιο κάτω "μπίρα".



Τσκ, τσκ. Προφανώς αγαπητή δεν ξέρετε ότι η μια μπύρα είναι για να σερβίρεται σε ποτήρι κοκταίηλ (και άρα σχήματος ύψιλον) ενώ η άλλη είναι για ίσιο και ψηλό.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Το Google Translate μεταφράζει και μας λέει τι σημαίνει το Saltsjön. Όσο για την προφορά του, τη βρίσκουμε εδώ. Οπότε μάλλον καλά μεταγράφηκε ο κόλπος (κόλπος είναι που χώνεται μέχρι το κέντρο της Στοκχόλμης).



Καλέ. 'Γω το 'χω ακούσει πως το λένε, δε λένε "σεν" οι άνθρωποι. Κρίμα, χάλασε τ' αστείο. Εννοούσα τη λειτουργία που ανέφερε ο Χελληγέννης (ορσμθ). Συνεχίστε!


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2012)

Ο *David Abulafia*, Άγγλος ιστορικός με ρίζες από τους Εβραίους της Παλαιστίνης, δεν είναι όσο θα έπρεπε γνωστός στο αναγνωστικό κοινό της χώρας μας, και θα του άξιζε να γίνει γνωστότερος γιατί αφενός έχει ευρύτητα στη ματιά του και αφετέρου καταπιάνεται χωρίς να διστάζει –και επιτυχώς-- με τις «μεγάλες κινήσεις της ιστορίας». Όπως, για παράδειγμα, στο τελευταίο του βιβλίο, που μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά, *Η μεγάλη θάλασσα: οι περιπέτειες των λαών της Μεσογείου*. Στο αφτί του βιβλίου, ανάμεσα σε άλλα που πληροφορούμαστε για τη σταδιοδρομία του, διαβάζουμε ότι από το 1974 είναι μέλος της *Συντροφιάς *του Gonville and Gaius Gollege του Πανεπιστημίου του Καίμπριτζ. Όχι, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε «συντροφιά» το fellowship, γιατί στο μυαλό μας θα έρθει αυτόματα η εικόνα εύθυμων γλεντοκόπων, καθηγητάδων και σπουδαστών, που ξημεροβραδιάζονται αντάμα στα καπηλειά της πανεπιστημιούπολης. (Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μια τέτοια εικόνα θα μπορούσε να μην απέχει από την πραγματικότητα). Αλλά ποια είναι η σωστή λέξη, για να την επισημάνουμε το λάθος στον εκδοτικό οίκο και να το διορθώσει;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

Εταιρεία, αδελφότητα, σύλλογος, όμιλος, κύκλος, κοινωνία, συντροφία με τις παλιομοδίτικες έννοιές τους...


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Αυτοί εδώ πάντως είναι *Εταίροι*:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Fellows_of_Gonville_and_Caius_College,_Cambridge


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Μια εναλλακτική διατύπωση θα ήταν «μέλος του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου».
http://www.cai.cam.ac.uk/masterandfellows

Τους Masters πώς θα τους λέγαμε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση;


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

Kι επειδή όλοι αυτοί έχουν κυρίως καθήκοντα ερευνητή (δηλαδή επιστημονα που κάνει έρευνα), μήπως θα βοηθούσε κάτι σχετικό;
Edit: συμφωνών με τον νικελ, μέλος του ΔΣ


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Και άλλα σχετικά εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8756-senior-research-fellow


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2012)

Ίσως η πιο ενδιαφέρουσα προσπάθεια απόδοσης να ξεκινούσε από τις αρχαίες συμμορίες (ομάδες εις ας ήσαν διηρημένοι οι εύποροι Αθηναίοι προς πληρωμήν εκτάκτων πολεμικών δαπανών —έτσι το δίνει ο επίτομος Δημητράκος, και μάλιστα ως πρώτο (!) ερμήνευμα· νομίζω ότι το θαυμαστικό το αξίζει αν σκεφτούμε ποια εποχή κυκλοφόρησε). Στο κάτω κάτω, αυτές ήταν εξαρχής οι ακαδημαϊκές fellowships, συντροφίες ή _κοινωνίες_ πανεπιστημιακών χορηγών. Αλλά με τις _κοινωνίες_ ερχόμαστε στη βιβλική fellowship, την κοινωνία με τον Θεό ή το Άγιο Πνεύμα κ.λπ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2012)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι «μέλος του Σώματος των Εταίρων του Κολεγίου Gonville and Gaius (του Πανεπιστημίου του Καίμπριτζ)».

Για τους Masters, αν τους πούμε «κοσμήτορες», πέφτουμε πολύ έξω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2012)

Earion said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι «μέλος του Σώματος των Εταίρων του Κολεγίου Gonville and Gaius (του Πανεπιστημίου του Καίμπριτζ)».



Και αν ήταν κυρία;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και αν ήταν κυρία;


Αυτό είναι ερώτηση που θα έπρεπε να κάνεις σε μένα, που είχα γράψει «ο εταίρος», για να πάρεις την απάντηση «η εταίρος».

"η εταίρος" κολεγίου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2012)

Καλά, άντε να ξεχωρίσεις εταίρων και εταιρών.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

Και μια που το λέμε, το κολλέγιο Γκόνβιλ & Κιζ έτσι το γράφουμε στα ελλήνικος;


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2012)

Άλλοι το λένε Κίους, άλλοι Κέους, άλλοι το διαβάζουνε σα να ’ταν λατινικό (Κάιους). SBE, εσύ που ακούς το αυθεντικό, πες μας.


Στο μεταξύ, διαβάζοντας τη _Μεγάλη θάλασσα_, όλο και συλλαμβάνω μικρολαθάκια. Οι κάτοικοι της Ραγούζας (σημερινό Ντουμπρόβνικ) δεν λέγονται *Ραγούζιοι αλλά Ραγουζαίοι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και μια που το λέμε, το κολλέγιο Γκόνβιλ & Κιζ έτσι το γράφουμε στα ελλήνικος;


Καλύτερα έτσι. Δεν θα ήταν περίεργο ο Μήτσος να έγραφε για τον γιατρό _Κάιος_ (ένα βήμα από το _Γάιος_). Αλλά στο λήμμα _Καίμπριτζ_ ο Πάπυρος το έχει κάνει αγνώριστο: _Γκόνβιλ και Κέιγιας_!


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 22, 2012)

Τη Fellowship, πάντως, θεωρώ πιο δόκιμο να την αποδώσουμε ως "Αδελφότητα". [και ναι, ξέρω ποιες θα είναι οι αντιρρήσεις, πλην όμως οι λοιπές εναλλακτικές μου μοιάζουν λίγο δύσκαμπτες] ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 22, 2012)

Για γκάφες ακριβώς δεν πρόκειται, αλλά νομίζω ότι το άρθρο (δημοσιογράφου σε κείμενο του οποίου για τον Σουλεϊμάν είχε παραπέμψει παλαιότερα ο Δρ) είναι ενδεικτικό μερικών ζητημάτων που θέτει η συγγραφή κειμένων με ιστορική θεματολογία. Αντιγράφω το σχόλιο που άφησα στον φεησμπουκικό τοίχο φίλης η οποία παρέπεμψε στο κείμενο:

«Όταν γράφεις ένα άρθρο ιστορικής θεματολογίας χρειάζεται λίγο μεγαλύτερη προσοχή σε ζητήματα μεταγραφής ονομάτων, εθνωνυμίων και τοπωνυμίων. Σταχυολογώντας το κείμενο: 1. ΟΚ, κι εγώ όταν διάβαζα Αστερίξ "Βερσινζετορίξ" έλεγα (όχι πάντως "Βερσινζεντορίξ"), αλλά το όνομα έχει μεταγραφεί στα αρχαία ελληνικά ως "Ουερκιγγετόριξ" (Δίων Κάσσιος). 
2. τοπωνύμιο "Λιγυρία" δεν απαντά σε κανένα κείμενο. Και οι ΑΗΠ έλεγαν "Λιγουρία", ακριβώς όπως κι εμείς σήμερα. Επίσης, οι Λίγυες καταγράφονται και ως Λίγουροι και Λιγούριοι, ποτέ όμως ως Λιγύριοι. 
3. Η "Όρανζ των Γάλλων" είναι φυσικά η Οράγγη (σύγχρονη Οράνζ) 
4. Το σύγγραμμα του Ιούλιου Καίσαρα ονομαζόταν "De Bello Gallico" και όχι "Galliko". 
5. Λουτετία μόνο στον Αστερίξ! Το Παρισάκι οι ΑΗΠ το λέγανε "Λουτεκία" ή "Λουκοτοκία" (Στράβων). Τον πρώτο τύπο τον χρησιμοποιεί ο ίδιος ο Ιουλιανός στον "Μισοπόγωνα": "χειμάζων περί την φίλην Λουτεκίαν" λέει (από καμία ιστορική πηγή δεν προκύπτει ότι "ξαναέδωσε στην πόλη" το όνομα Παρίσιοι). 
6. Το να αποκαλείς τον Ιουλιανό "αυτοκράτορα του Βυζαντίου" είναι τουλάχιστον αδόκιμο. Ουσιαστικά είναι αναχρονισμός. 
Τέλος, όταν γράφεις ένα άρθρο για τους Γαλάτες απευθυνόμενος στο ελληνικό κοινό δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο να αποσιωπάς τις επιδρομές τους στη Βαλκανική και στη Μικρά Ασία, την εγκατάστασή τους στη Φρυγία (που θα μείνει στην Ιστορία ως "Γαλατία", εξ ου και η γνωστή επιστολή του Αποστόλου Παύλου), το γεγονός ότι τόσοι και τόσοι βασιλείς της ελληνιστικής εποχής στήριξαν τη δόξα τους σε νίκες που κατήγαγαν επί των Γαλατών (από τον Αντίγονο Γονατά της Μακεδονίας ως τους Ατταλίδες της Περγάμου);»


----------



## Earion (Oct 23, 2012)

Απορώ από πού μαζεύει τις πληροφορίες του ο εν λόγω δημοσιογράφος. Βλέπω ότι είναι συνταξιούχος, άρα περιμένω οι βασικές του γνώσεις να προέρχονται από τα παλιά σχολικά εγχειρίδια της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης, τις παλιές εγκυκλοπαίδειες (π.χ. Πάτυρος Λαρούς), τα παλιά ιστορικά περιοδικά (π.χ. «Ιστορία εικονογραφημένη»), κανένα από τα οποία δεν μπορεί να λέει «Βερσινζεντορίξ» και «Αμπιορίξ». Ξέρω κι εγώ τι να πώ; Μάλλον από κανένα κόμικ θα τα πήρε. Στην ηλικία του;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 23, 2012)

Earion said:


> Όχι, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε «συντροφιά» το fellowship...


Μάλλον διάβαζε πολύ Τόλκιν ο μεταφραστής... αχ αυτοί οι νέοι! Άλλος με τον Αστερίξ του, άλλος με τα χόμπιτ του.


----------



## sarant (Oct 24, 2012)

Άλλη μια γουστόζικη ανορθογραφία στο δελτίο του Σκάι προ ολίγου, πιθανώς παρετυμολογική: Καταλυκτική ημερομηνία η 12η Νοεμβρίου.


----------



## Costas (Oct 25, 2012)

1940: Φτάνει στην Αυστραλία και *χρησιμεύει* για πέντε χρόνια στο στρατό της Αυστραλίας. Το 1946 γίνεται *ένας* Αυστραλός πολίτης.


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2012)

Και νομίζαμε ότι θα γινόταν δύο!


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2012)

Costas said:


> 1940: Φτάνει στην Αυστραλία και *χρησιμεύει* για πέντε χρόνια στο στρατό της Αυστραλίας. Το 1946 γίνεται *ένας* Αυστραλός πολίτης.



Καλημέρα. Μα τι είναι τώρα αυτό; Πού ξεφύτρωσε; Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε κάποια ένδειξη της προέλευσης; 
Αναρωτήθηκα. Και μετά έψαξα:
http://entertainment.in.gr/html/ent/339/ent.134339.asp
Όπου είναι φανερό ότι σε κάποιο σημείο ξέχασαν να διορθώσουν την γκουγκλομετάφραση, αφού η επόμενη γραμμή λέει:
1947: Πληροί ηθοποιός Ιούνιο Brunell, ο οποίος θέτει ως πρότυπο γι 'αυτόν. Θα παντρευτεί ένα χρόνο αργότερα. 

Δηλαδή: 1947: meets actress June Brunell, who poses as a model for him

Πόσες φατσούλες φρίκης και απόγνωσης να βάλω;


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2012)

Το τέλειο είναι ότι από κάτω γράφει φαρδιά-πλατιά: επιμέλεια Τάδε. Κόρδωμα και χτίσιμο βιογραφικού. Μη χειρότερα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2012)

Nickel, αξίζει τον κόπο και υπάρχει τελικά λόγος να βάζει κανείς λινκ και προελεύσεις γι' αυτά τα πράματα; Μήπως έτσι τους δίνει μιαν αξία που δεν έχουν; Πόσο μάλλον αν είναι γουγλομεταφράσεις, όπως διαπίστωσες (εγώ δεν είχα διαβάσει παρακάτω, μου έφτασε ως εκεί). Ή μήπως θα πάμε πολιτική αγωγή σε καμιά δίκη εναντίον όλων αυτών που μας έχουν πετάξει στην ανεργία, ώστε να έχουμε τις παραπομπές;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 26, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> (Δίων Κάσσιος)


To Δίων Κάσσιος συνηθιζόταν πολύ στα ελληνικά και κυριαρχεί ακόμη στα γαλλικά (υποθέτω για να ξεχωρίζουν μεταξύ τους οι Δίωνες, ο Κάσσιος από τον Χρυσόστομο για παράδειγμα), αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι λάθος. Κάσσιος Δίων είναι ορθότερο (nomen - cognomen).


Rogerios said:


> 5. Λουτετία μόνο στον Αστερίξ!


Λουτεσία δεν ήταν στον Αστερίξ;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2012)

pidyo said:


> To Δίων Κάσσιος συνηθιζόταν πολύ στα ελληνικά και κυριαρχεί ακόμη στα γαλλικά (υποθέτω για να ξεχωρίζουν μεταξύ τους οι Δίωνες, ο Κάσσιος από τον Χρυσόστομο για παράδειγμα), αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι λάθος. Κάσσιος Δίων είναι ορθότερο (nomen - cognomen).
> 
> Λουτεσία δεν ήταν στον Αστερίξ;



1. Όντως αυτό είναι το ορθότερο με βάση τη λογική σειρά των ρωμαϊκών ονομάτων, αλλά ως ελαφρυντικό μου ( ;) ) επικαλούμαι τη συχνότητα της σύναψης "Δίων ο Κάσσιος" (στα γαλλικά δεν το συζητώ, η υπεροχή είναι συντριπτική). Παρεμπ. είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι το Κάσσιος ήταν το cognomen του;

2. Ομολογώ ξεδιάντροπα ότι δεν θυμάμαι την απόδοση στον Αστερίξ - (και δεν είχα πρόχειρα εδώ τα τεύχη στα ελληνικά για να το τσεκάρω).


----------



## pidyo (Oct 26, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Παρεμπ. είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι το Κάσσιος ήταν το cognomen του;


Είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι ήταν το nomen του. Δίων ήταν το βέβαιο cognomen του. Το έργο του παραδίδεται ως έργο του Κασσίου Δίωνος Κοκκηιανού (Cassius Dio Cocceianus). Αν αυτό ήταν ορθό, ο Κάσσιος θα είχε δύο cognomina, Δίων και Κοκκηιανός, κάτι που δεν είναι καθόλου παράξενο. Cocceianus όμως ήταν και ο Δίων Χρυσόστομος, ενώ επιγραφικές μαρτυρίες που σίγουρα αναφέρονται στον Κάσσιο δεν τον λένε ποτέ Κοκκηιανό αλλά Κάσσιο Δίωνα (παραλείπω την μπερδεμένη ιστορία του praenomen του). Πιθανότατα λοιπόν οι γραμματικοί τον μπέρδευαν ή τον συνέδεαν με τον άλλο Δίωνα και γι' αυτό του προσέθεσαν άλλο ένα cognomen.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2012)

Costas said:


> Nickel, αξίζει τον κόπο και υπάρχει τελικά λόγος να βάζει κανείς λινκ και προελεύσεις γι' αυτά τα πράματα; Μήπως έτσι τους δίνει μιαν αξία που δεν έχουν; Πόσο μάλλον αν είναι γουγλομεταφράσεις, όπως διαπίστωσες (εγώ δεν είχα διαβάσει παρακάτω, μου έφτασε ως εκεί). Ή μήπως θα πάμε πολιτική αγωγή σε καμιά δίκη εναντίον όλων αυτών που μας έχουν πετάξει στην ανεργία, ώστε να έχουμε τις παραπομπές;



Να σου πω πώς σκέφτηκα, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να συμφωνήσει κανείς.

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο, με ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβω πώς έχει δημιουργηθεί ένα μεταφραστικό ή γλωσσικό λάθος. Και από ποιον. Έχει διαφορετική σημασία αν το έκανε κάποιος σχολιαστής που περνούσε από ένα φόρουμ, κάποιος αρχάριος που πληρώνεται για να μεταφράζει (ή «πληρώνεται» — γιατί κάποιες αμοιβές πρέπει ίσως να μπαίνουν σε εισαγωγικά) ή κάποιος έμπειρος μεταφραστής που πιάστηκε αφηρημένος.

Έπειτα με ενδιαφέρει αν το λάθος είναι γλωσσικό ή μεταφραστικό. Αν είναι σε έντυπο ή σε ιστοσελίδα (παράδοξο: το έντυπο που δεν αναρτάται στο διαδίκτυο είναι πλέον το εφήμερο· οι ιστοσελίδες, ακόμα και οι πιο αδιάφορες ή κακογραμμένες, μπορεί να είναι το μόνιμο). 

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω πώς προέκυψε το λάθος. Βρόμαγε γκουγκλομετάφραση. Το «χρησιμεύει», το «ένας», ακόμα και η επανάληψη της Αυστραλίας (στο πρωτότυπο: «arrives in Australia and serves for five years in the Australian army»). Έχουμε ωστόσο πει ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν τα λάθη της μηχανικής μετάφρασης. Άρα απόρησα πού το βρήκες. Αντί να περιμένω να μου πεις, θυμήθηκα ότι το Γκουγκλ είναι φίλος μας. Και έπεσα σε τεφαρίκι.

Και όχι, δεν θα ήθελα να εκθέσω κανέναν. Αλλά μακάρι να μας έβλεπαν οι ίδιοι οι μεταφραστές και να προσπαθούσαν λίγο παραπάνω την επόμενη φορά.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι ήταν το nomen του. Δίων ήταν το βέβαιο cognomen του. Το έργο του παραδίδεται ως έργο του Κασσίου Δίωνος Κοκκηιανού (Cassius Dio Cocceianus). Αν αυτό ήταν ορθό, ο Κάσσιος θα είχε δύο cognomina, Δίων και Κοκκηιανός, κάτι που δεν είναι καθόλου παράξενο. Cocceianus όμως ήταν και ο Δίων Χρυσόστομος, ενώ επιγραφικές μαρτυρίες που σίγουρα αναφέρονται στον Κάσσιο δεν τον λένε ποτέ Κοκκηιανό αλλά Κάσσιο Δίωνα (παραλείπω την μπερδεμένη ιστορία του praenomen του). Πιθανότατα λοιπόν οι γραμματικοί τον μπέρδευαν ή τον συνέδεαν με τον άλλο Δίωνα και γι' αυτό του προσέθεσαν άλλο ένα cognomen.



Μερσί! :) (εγώ μπέρδεψα, όπως κατάλαβες, nomen και cognomen μες στη βιασύνη μου, ενώ εσύ είχες ήδη δώσει τη σωστή σειρά - η ερώτηση, έπρεπε βέβαια να είναι αν το *Δίων* ήταν το cognomen του, μια και ως προς αυτό υπήρχε σύγχυση - και πάλι ευχαριστώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Η μετάφραση με το Google Translate δεν είναι προνόμιο μόνο των μικρών. Απλώς οι σοβαροί το λένε:

_Note to readers: We used Google translate in part to find some of the translations for this article. Native or fluent speakers can help us by leaving improved translations in the comments._

(από εδώ- Washington Post)


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2012)

Ο τίτλος στο γνωστό πια ρεπορτάζ της εφημερίδας The Guardian είναι _Fear and loathing in Athens: the rise of Golden Dawn and the far right_.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/oct/26/golden-dawn-greece-far-right?intcmp=122

Η απόδοση στο δελτίο του Mega «Φόβος και βδελυγμία» δείχνει ότι δεν έχουν υπόψη τους την ταινία (ή το βιβλίο) _Fear and loathing in Las Vegas_ (_Φόβος και παράνοια στο Λας Βέγκας_). Όσο για το loathing, η Guardian εννοεί «μίσος». Αλλά καλή είναι και η _παράνοια_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

Λέει η είδηση της σύλληψης του Βαξεβάνη στο in.gr:

Όπως αναφέρει ο δικτυακός τόπος «Κουτί της Πανδώρας», η αστυνομία συνέλαβε το δημοσιογράφο, τη στιγμή που έδινε τηλεφωνική συνέντευξη σε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό, παρουσία εισαγγελικού λειτουργού, και τον οδήγησε στη ΓΑΔΑ, από όπου αναμένεται πάει (sic) στην Ευελπίδων.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231219599

Καθώς το διαβάζω, μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι ο Βαξεβάνης έδινε τηλεφωνική συνέντευξη παρουσία εισαγγελικού λειτουργού.

Αλλά γιατί παραπονιέμαι; (Ακολουθεί συμψηφισμός, να μην τους κάνουν όλους οι άλλοι...). Στο Πρακτορείο Ρόιτερ γράφει:
Greek editor's arrest sought over list with Swiss accounts
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/27/us-greece-corruption-idUSBRE89Q0FB20121027

Που σημαίνει βέβαια ότι καταζητούσαν τη σύλληψη.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά γιατί παραπονιέμαι; (Ακολουθεί συμψηφισμός, να μην τους κάνουν όλους οι άλλοι...). Στο Πρακτορείο Ρόιτερ γράφει:
> Greek editor's arrest sought over list with Swiss accounts
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/27/us-greece-corruption-idUSBRE89Q0FB20121027
> 
> Που σημαίνει βέβαια ότι καταζητούσαν τη σύλληψη.



Διαφωνώ. Εδώ τα τρία παραδείγματα που δίνει με τη λέξη sought είναι όλα παρόμοια:


 He sought revenge for his son's murder.
 During the war, she sought asylum in Spain.
 They sought refuge in Canada.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υπονοείται ότι π.χ. στη 2η περίπτωση κάποια "καταζητούσε" άσυλο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Ζητώ συγγνώμη, δεν διάβασα την είδηση και νόμιζα ότι περιέγραφε τη σύλληψη, δηλαδή νόμιζα ότι ο τίτλος ήθελε να πει: «Arrest of Greek editor (who is) sought over list with Swiss accounts» (οπότε, βέβαια, ήταν κακοσυνταγμένο). Διαβάζω τώρα τη συνέχεια:

Greek police are seeking to arrest the editor of a weekly magazine for publishing a list of more than 2,000 names of wealthy Greeks who have placed money in Swiss bank accounts

οπότε ναι, επιδιώκουν τη σύλληψη. Γράψε λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2012)

Έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι το *Διεδώστε στο Τουίτερ;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως έμεινα έκπληκτος που στην εξελληνισμένη εκδοχή του το Google στις αναζητήσεις εικόνων θεωρεί ότι η ονομαστική τής πλήρους (ενν. εικόνας) είναι «η πλήρη εικόνα»· και μετά το γκούγκλισα έτσι και το βρήκα και σε δημοσιεύματα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Το *_Διεδώστε_ με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες δίνει έξι-εφτά ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ, άντε συν ένα με αυτό που πρόσθεσα εγώ τώρα.

Αυτό που δοκιμάζει τα δολοφονικά μου ένστικτα είναι το **διέδωσέ το*. (Υποθέτω ότι και πολλά «διέδωσε το» χωρίς τον δεύτερο τόνο, τον εγκλιτικό, είναι προστακτικές, αλλά χρειάζεται τρελός για να τις μετρήσει.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το *_Διεδώστε_ με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες δίνει έξι-εφτά ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ, άντε συν ένα με αυτό που πρόσθεσα εγώ τώρα.


Αλλά χιλιάδες ευρήματα στο Τουίτερ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά χιλιάδες ευρήματα στο Τουίτερ.


Εννοείς 100-200 _diedoste_; Επηρεασμένα από την κακή μετάφραση κάποιας εντολής τύπου Share, υποθέτω.


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2012)

Εμένα πάλι το _διέδωσέ το_ μου προκαλεί πατρικά αισθήματα αγάπης, όπως και το _απεκρούω_ που λένε τα παιδιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2012)

Κάνεις λάθος, δεν είναι 100-200. Το προσθέτουν στα μηνύματά τους όλοι όσοι θέλουν να "διεδώσουν" κάτι. Είναι χιλιάδες. Το # που βάζουν μπροστά κάνει ένα τουίτ να εμφανίζεται στα search του Τουίτερ, όχι του Γκουγκλ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κάνεις λάθος, δεν είναι 100-200. Το προσθέτουν στα μηνύματά τους όλοι όσοι θέλουν να "διεδώσουν" κάτι. Είναι χιλιάδες. Το # που βάζουν μπροστά κάνει ένα τουίτ να εμφανίζεται στα search του Τουίτερ, όχι του Γκουγκλ.


Τέλος πάντων, δεν μπορώ να έχω υπεύθυνη άποψη αφού δεν γνωρίζω το μέσο. Να ρίξουμε νέο σύνθημα:

*Διαδώστε και διασώστε.*


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2012)

[Ο Σατωβριάνδος] Το 1825 εξέδωσε το πόνημα «Υπόμνημα περί της Ελλάδος», το οποίο αποτέλεσε φιλελληνικό μανιφέστο κατά τη διάρκεια της ελληνικής επανάστασης και *του κέρδισε* τον τίτλο του Φιλέλληνα (earned him). Δύσκολη η απόδοση στα ελληνικά, αν θες να κρατήσεις το ίδιο υποκείμενο. "Του χάρισε", μάλλον, μόνο που δεν έχει την ίδια γεύση με τη γεύση του earn. Εννοείται ότι μπορείς ν' αλλάξεις σύνταξη, π.χ. "που αποτέλεσε....και χάρη στο οποίο κέρδισε δίκαια τον τίτλο του φιλέλληνα".


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2012)

Χάρισε, προσέδωσε και περίπου άλλα 10 ρήματα που κάνουν την φράση να μοιάζει με ελληνικά. Αυτή η σύνταξη είναι διπλό λάθος και για το ρήμα αλλά και για τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείται.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

Costas said:


> [Ο Σατωβριάνδος] Το 1825 εξέδωσε το πόνημα «Υπόμνημα περί της Ελλάδος», το οποίο αποτέλεσε φιλελληνικό μανιφέστο κατά τη διάρκεια της ελληνικής επανάστασης και *του κέρδισε* τον τίτλο του Φιλέλληνα (earned him). Δύσκολη η απόδοση στα ελληνικά, αν θες να κρατήσεις το ίδιο υποκείμενο. "Του χάρισε", μάλλον, μόνο που δεν έχει την ίδια γεύση με τη γεύση του earn. Εννοείται ότι μπορείς ν' αλλάξεις σύνταξη, π.χ. "που αποτέλεσε....και χάρη στο οποίο κέρδισε δίκαια τον τίτλο του φιλέλληνα".



Του _εξασφάλισε _δεν θα ήταν μια σχετικά καλή απόδοση;


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2012)

Ναι, βεβαίως. Η σκέψη μου είναι ότι κάθε ρήμα έχει μια προσωπικότητα, μια ταυτότητα, ένα κουστούμι, έναν θεατρικό ρόλο. Οπότε το earn σημαίνει κερδίζω. Προφανώς και το εξασφαλίζω είναι συνώνυμο, αλλά δεν παύει να μην έχει την ίδια προσωπικότητα. Γι' αυτό εγώ θα γύριζα τη σύνταξη, ώστε να κρατήσω το 'κερδίζω". Την ίδια (μικρο)ένσταση έχω μέσα μου και για το "του χάρισε", που φυσικά κι αυτό παίζει. Γιατί άλλο να σου χαρίζουν κάτι, άλλο να το κερδίζεις (όχι στην κλήρωση αλλά με τους κόπους ή το σπαθί σου).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

Συμφωνώ πέρα για πέρα._ Και _για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση _και _με το σκεπτικό σου πάνω στο θέμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2012)

Εγώ διαφωνώ λίγο με την σημασία που δίνεις στο _earn_. Σαν ρήμα, το _earn_ μπορεί να σημαίνει την δίκαιη απόσπαση/κατάκτηση κάποιου πράγματος, μπορεί όμως να σημαίνει και κάτι που δεν κατακτήθηκε αλλά ήρθε ως συνέπεια των πράξεών του και μπορεί να είναι και αρνητικό. Για παράδειγμα: "_his untimely joke earned him the reputation of douchebag_". Εδώ είναι συνέπεια πράξης. Γενικά το "_earned someone something_" δεν είναι ακριβώς αντίστοιχο του κέρδους αλλά της συνέπειας. Ποτέ δεν θα πούμε "_για την χαζομάρα που έκανε κέρδισε μια σφαλιάρα_", γιατί το κερδίζω είναι θετικό ρήμα (εν προκειμένω, θα πούμε _εισέπραξε_).


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2012)

Και στο παράδειγμά σου υπάρχει η _έννοια_ του κερδίζω, απλώς με αρνητικό πρόσημο. Είναι μια συνέπεια που οφείλεται σε κάτι που _έκανες εσύ ο ίδιος_.

Το "δεν δικαιούσθε δια να", πλάκα-πλάκα, έγινε τίτλος χωρίς ίχνος ειρωνείας. Ή τουλάχιστον πέσαν τα εισαγωγικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Με κάποιες τέτοιες προσεγγίσεις στη μεταφραστική λεπτομέρεια (εδώ: όχι το εύκολο «εξασφαλίζω», αλλά διατήρηση τού «κερδίζω» με αλλαγή της σύνταξης) ο Κώστας κερδίζει επάξια την κορυφαία θέση του μεταξύ των λεξιλόγων  . Πρόκειται άλλωστε για μια συντακτική λεπτομέρεια της αγγλικής που και τα λεξικά δεν παρουσιάζουν πάντα σωστά. Καλή είναι η παρουσίαση στο OALD:

3 [transitive] to get something that you deserve, usually because of something good you have done or because of the good qualities you have
*earn something:* _He earned a reputation as an expert on tax law. | As a teacher, she had earned the respect of her students. | I need a rest. I think I've earned it, don't you? | She's having a well-earned rest this week._
*earn somebody something:* _His outstanding ability earned him a place on the team_.

Όχι όμως με την ίδια επάρκεια σε άλλα λεξικά, π.χ. Macmillan 
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/earn

Και να μη λυπόμαστε να του προσθέτουμε και ένα _επάξια_ όταν το αξίζει.


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2012)

Πού να το φανταζόμουν ότι το σχολιάκι μου _θα μου κέρδιζε_ τέτοιο εγκώμιο από τον Πρύτανη!


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Είπα να το βάλω στις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις, γιατί δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ άνθρωπο να γράφει έτσι αλλά σας αφήνω να κρίνετε. Από εδώ στη Βίκι.

_...γεννήθηκε το 1978 στον Πειραιά, στην Ελλάδα από έναν Έλληνα πατέρα και μητέρα από την Κροατία. _
Άλλοι έχουν πολλούς πατέρες και γεννιούνται στον Πειραιά των ΗΠΑ (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει, αλλά αφού υπάρχει Αθήνα...)

_Στην ηλικία των 18, το μουσικό ενδιαφέρον του τον πήγε στο Λονδίνο για την εκπαίδευση στα πανεπιστήμια_
Μηχανική μετάφραση;

_Μέσα σε δύο χρόνια το άλμπουμ του κάνει ντεμπούτο , ενώ η αποδοχή μιας μεταπτυχιακής θέσης στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου του Westminster στην παραγωγή μουσικής. Το ντεμπούτο του άλμπουμ του κυκλοφόρησε στην Ελλάδα_

(εδώ δεν καταλαβαίνω και τι λέει)


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2012)

Είναι μετάφραση από το αγγλικό, το οποίο πάσχει από τα δικά του αμαρτήματα (αλλά μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι λέει).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereo_Mike


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2012)

_Οι εργοδότες πρότειναν αύξηση μισθών κατά 230 δολάρια κι επαναπροσέλαβαν 12.000 απολυμένους εργάτες- απεργούς. Οι εργάτες υποστηρίζουν ότι αυτά είναι «*φιστίκια*» και ζητούν μισθό 1.840 δολαρίων_

πάντως τα έβαλε σε εισαγωγικά


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2012)

Πρότεινέ μας όμως κάτι δικό σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

είναι για πασατέμπο


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 1, 2012)

Εγώ προτείνω ψίχουλα, χωρίς εισαγωγικά.

Είτε προτείνει είτε δεν προτείνει κάτι δικό του, τα φιστίκια δεν χρησιμοποιούνται στα ελληνικά για να υποδηλώσουν τα λίγα χρήματα. Ψίχουλα, πενταροδεκάρες, σίγουρα έχουμε κι άλλα, φιστίκια όμως δεν το έχω ακούσει ακόμη.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2012)

Εγώ θα πρότεινα "ψίχουλα".

Χθες το βράδυ στο Σκάι, στην σειρά Blue Bloods, ο αρχηγός της αστυνομίας της Ν. Υόρκης αναφέρει ότι έχει γνωρίσει τον πρόξενο της Αργεντινής στο Gracie Mansion, δηλαδή στην επίσημη κατοικία του δημάρχου της Ν. Υόρκης. Η μετάφραση "Έπαυλη Γκρέισι" νομίζω ότι δεν έχει καμιά θέση στον υπότιτλο. Αν η Έπαυλη Γκρέισι ήταν κάτι πασίγνωστο, όπως ο Λευκός Οίκος, θα το δεχόμουν, αλλά δεν είναι. Άσε που αυτά τα επίσημα κτίρια εμείς δεν τα λέμε "Έπαυλη", αλλά "Μέγαρο", π.χ. Μέγαρο Μαξίμου.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ψίχουλα, πενταροδεκάρες, σίγουρα έχουμε κι άλλα, φιστίκια όμως δεν το έχω ακούσει ακόμη.


Βάλε στο Γκουγκλ "είναι φιστίκια" και θα δεις πόσοι το έχουν υιοθετήσει, με πρώτους τους αθλητικογράφους.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πρότεινέ μας όμως κάτι δικό σου.



άμα ήθελα να κρατήσω και εννοιολογική σχέση με τα _πήνατς _(τραβηγμένη απ' τα μαλλιά :Ρ ), θα μου άρεζε να χρησιμοποιήσω τα _φλούδια_ (με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά; μάλλον με εισαγωγικά):

_Οι εργάτες υποστηρίζουν ότι αυτά είναι «φλούδια» και ζητούν μισθό 1.840 δολαρίων_

τα θεωρώ πολύ παραστατικά και μου σκάει πάντα ένα χαμόγελο όταν το ακούω!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 1, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με Αόρατη Μελάνη κι Αλεξάνδρα, τα "ψίχουλα" είναι η λογική απόδοση. Τα φιστίκια βέβαια τα είχαν κάνει της μόδας κάποιοι πουράκηδες "εκτοξευτήρες" που σήμερα δεν δίνουν λεφτά ούτε για πασατέμπο.


----------



## sarant (Nov 2, 2012)

Τα φιστίκια τα λέω εγώ, αλλά όχι σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα, δηλ. θα πω "εντεκάμισυ-δεκατρία-δεκαπέντε, τι είναι ρε τα δισεκατομμύρια; φιστίκια;"


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Κατάλαβα: αντί για _πετσετάκια_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Ωραίο το Google doodle για τον Ελύτη και θα ήταν ωραιότερο αν δεν σε έστελνε να ψάξεις για _Οδυσσέας Ελύτη_. (Εμφανίζεται σήμερα στο https://www.google.gr/)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2012)

sarant said:


> Τα φιστίκια τα λέω εγώ, αλλά όχι σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα, δηλ. θα πω "εντεκάμισυ-δεκατρία-δεκαπέντε, τι είναι ρε τα δισεκατομμύρια; φιστίκια;"


Εγώ εκεί λέω _στραγάλια_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 3, 2012)

...στραγάλια, φιστίκια, πασατέμπο, ο τσακατσούκας, παιδιά...


----------



## fourioti (Nov 4, 2012)

Δουλειές του ποδαριού....
http://www.korinthianexhibition.gr/
Σε πολλές γλώσσες .....

Από την ιστοσελίδα της Πανελλήνιας έκθεσης ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ 2012
Προλαβαίντε να το δείτε γιατί τους ειδοποίησα και μάλλον θα το κατεβάσουν
ΑΡΧΙΚΗ =ΗΟΜΕ=MAISON=CASA
H ΕΚΘΕΣΗ=THE REPORT=LE RAPPORT=LA RELAZIONE
Βασίλειος=CLAUS
Βρίθει αστοχιών και τεράστιων γλωσσικών ακροβασιών.

Η Κόρινθος βρίσκεται στον οδικό άξονα Αθήνα-Πάτρα, με την πρόσβαση στην πρωτεύουσα να είναι εύκολη για τους κατοίκους της είτε μέσω της σύγχρονης εθνικής οδού είτε μέσω του προαστιακού σιδηροδρόμου που άρχισε να λειτουργεί το 2005.
Corinth is the road Athens-Patras, access to capital is easy for residents either through modern highway or through the suburban railway started operating in 2005.
Corinthe est la route Athènes-Patras, l'accès au capital est facile pour les résidents soit par autoroute moderne ou via le train de banlieue a commencé à fonctionner en 2005.

Το Joomla φταίει η το γεγονός ότι οι προγραμματιστές κάνουν και το μεταφραστή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2012)

Το Joomla πώς να φταίει, δηλαδή;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2012)

Από το in.gr σχετικά με το πέρασμα του τυφώνα Σάντυ και την υπερχείλιση του ποταμού Χάντσον με αποτέλεσμα να πλημμυρίσουν οι γκαλερί έργων τέχνης στο ΝΔ Μανχάταν:

Το πλήγμα ήταν τόσο μεγάλο ώστε το Μουσείο Μοντέρνας Τέχνης και το Αμερικανικό Ινστιτούτο Συλλογών Διατήρησης προσφέρουν δωρεάν μαθήματα για την «αποκατάσταση υγρών έργων τέχνης και πολιτιστικού υλικού».

Εντάξει, αφού ήταν υγρά τα έργα τέχνης δεν θα έπαθαν μεγάλη ζημιά, για τα στερεά θα είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2012)

Τι παρεξηγησιάρα, είναι φανερό τι εννοούν.


----------



## Earion (Nov 4, 2012)

Αμερικανικό Ινστιτούτο Συλλογών Διατήρησης ; :woot:

Μήπως εννοεί το American Institute for Conservation of Historic and Artistic Works ; 

Speakers from the American Institute for Conservation Collections Emergency Response Team (AIC-CERT), along with conservators from MoMA, provide suggestions and answer questions on how to safely handle and dry wet materials such as paintings, drawings, books, sculptures, and other artistic and cultural works. The presentation is designed to be of special help to the many artists and galleries whose works were affected by Hurricane Sandy.​

Από εδώ. Άρα η εξήγηση είναι ότι κάπου στη διαδρομή χάθηκε η παύλα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2012)

Ναι, AIC-CERT ή «American Institute for Conservation’s (AIC) Collections Emergency Response Team». Αν το είχαν δει έτσι, ίσως δεν θα είχαν κάνει το λάθος.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως θυμήθηκα τη σειρά κατεψυγμένων γλυπτών του Κουίν, που είναι στην ουσία παγάκια με τη μορφή του κεφαλιού του καλλιτέχνη, αλλά αντί να είναι από νερό είναι από το αίμα του. Με το αίμα του κάνει τέχνη ο άνθρωπος...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2012)

*εξαπίνης* [eksapínis] επίρρ. *:* (λόγ.) απροσδόκητα, συνήθ. στη λόγια έκφραση _καταλαμβάνω* κπ._ ~.[λόγ. < αρχ. _ἐξαπίνης_] 

Και τώρα προτείνω να καθιερώσουμε βραβείο για το ρεκόρ περισσότερων λαθών σε μία λέξη. Χτες το βράδυ στο Mega, στην (γελοιότατη) ταινία The Bounty Hunter:

εξ' απήνης (sic)​
1) αποστροφομανία
2) σχιζολεξία
3) ανορθογραφία


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 5, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> 3) ανορθογραφία



εδώ προηγούνται ΒΗΜΑ και Χριστόδουλος.


> Το στοίχημα του Γιώργου Παπανδρέου έπιασε εξ απήνης όλους τους ηγέτες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης» αναφέρει ο συντάκτης της Liberation.


 http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=428060


> Διάβαζε πολύ και τον πάτησε η απήνη


 http://www.sarantakos.com/language/kotsanologio6.html

Αυτό διορθώνεται δραστικά εξ αμάξης -> ψέλνω, σέρνω σε κάποιον τα εξ απήνης


----------



## fourioti (Nov 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το Joomla πώς να φταίει, δηλαδή;


Δίνει δυνατότητα αυτόματης μετάφρασης της σελίδας σε πολλές γλώσσες. Αυτοί νομίζουν πως μεταφράζει σωστά τα κείμενα και τα ανεβάζουν ως έχουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

:lol: Δεν το ήξερα, ευχ! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2012)

"Θα έχουμε σαραντάλεπτες *αποκοπές *ρεύματος" είπε με στόμφο η ρεπόρτερ του Alpha, την ώρα που η οθόνη έγραφε "Διακοπές ρεύματος".


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Εγώ θα έχω σαραντάλεπτες συγκοπές αν μας κάνουν διακοπές. Αυτός ο Σκοτόπουλος ακόμα κάνει κομάντο, ε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωραίο το Google doodle για τον Ελύτη...


...κι εγώ έχω μια απορία: ποιος είναι διασημότερος, ποιος είναι σημαντικότερος, ποιος μετράει περισσότερο στην κλίμακα αξιών μας; Ο Γούγλης ή ο Ελύτης; Αν κρίνω από το γεγονός ότι ένα σωρό κόσμος και μάλιστα σοβαρός κόσμος (λέγε με Καθημερινή) ασχολείται με το γεγονός ότι ο Γούγλης μνημόνευσε τον Ελύτη (κι άρα του προσέδωσε αξία, τέτοια τιμή που του έκανε), το συμπέρασμα είναι θλιβερά προφανές...


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Τώρα συγκρίνεις μήλα με πορτοκάλια (για να μην πω «μήλα με οπωρώνες»). Σε λίγο θα μας ρωτήσεις αν θα θέλαμε στο ερημονήσι να είμαστε με Ελύτη ή με Γκουγκλ. Ε, με Γκουγκλ. Έχει και όλο τον Ελύτη.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 6, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... το γεγονός ότι ο Γούγλης μνημόνευσε τον Ελύτη (κι άρα του προσέδωσε αξία, τέτοια τιμή που του έκανε)..



Το ότι ο Γούγλης μνημόνευσε τον Ελύτη δεν τιμά τον Ελύτη αλλά τον Γούγλη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Αν δεν ήταν Ελύτης και ήταν Χατζόπουλος θα ήταν το ίδιο; Ο Χατζόπουλος θα τιμούσε το Google; Ή ο Ελύτης μετράει παραπάνω γιατί πήρε Νόμπελ; Και συγγνώμη που θα το πω ωμά, αλλά το έργο του Ελύτη το ξέρουν ίσως 50 εκατομμύρια, ενώ το έργο του Google το ξέρουν 5 δισεκατομμύρια. Χωρίς να υποτιμώ την προσφορά του Ελύτη στην τέχνη, η προσφορά του Google στον πολιτισμό είναι αφάνταστα μεγαλύτερη. Μεταξύ άλλων, το Google έχει βοηθήσει στην διάσωση σχεδόν κατεστραμμένων βιβλίων, στην έμμεση διάδοση κουλτούρας και σε ένα σωρό άλλα projects που βοηθάνε άμεσα στην διάδοση της παγκόσμιας κληρονομιάς. Για να εξηγούμαστε και να μην παρεξηγούμαστε (πάλι), αυτά είναι τα πράγματα όπως τα βλέπω εγώ, όχι παγκόσμια και τελεσίδικη αλήθεια.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

Ρε παιδιά, αυτή η σύγκριση είναι σαν να λες «Τι είναι καλύτερο; Το _Βίος και Πολιτεία του Αλέξη Ζορμπά_, ή η Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη;»


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Μα νομίζω δεν συζητάμε το ποιός είναι καλύτερος. Απλά, στην επαρχιακή Ελλάδα των παρυφών της Ευρώπης νομίζουμε ότι με το ντούντλη του Γκούγκλη οι ξένοι έδειξαν να αναγνωρίζουν κάτι ελληνικό. Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το ντουντλ ήταν τοπικό, το είδαν μόνο στο .gr και επειδή πέρσι ήταν τα 100 χρόνια του Ελύτη, προφανώς κάποιοι Έλληνες πρότειναν να φτιάξουν κάτι τέτοιο, ίσως δεν το πρότειναν εγκαίρως και δεν ετοιμάστηκε πέρσι, το άφησαν για φέτος. Από το ίδιο το γκουγκλ:
_The doodle team is always excited to hear ideas from users - they can email [email protected] with ideas for the next Google doodle. The team receives hundreds of requests every day so we unfortunately can't respond to everyone. But rest assured that we're reading them :)_

Δε νομίζω ότι το σκέφτηκε η ομάδα μόνη της γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι ο Ελύτης είναι τόσο γνωστός μεταξύ των καλιφορνέζων υπαλλήλων της Γκουγκλ, εκτός αν υπάρχουν και μερικοί Έλληνες στην ομάδα (που σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι τα doodles βγαίνουν κυρίως με βάση το ημερολόγιο της Google, όπου είναι καταγεγραμμένα τα σημαντικά γεγονότα κάθε ημερομηνίας, όλων των χρονολογιών (για όσα γεγονότα έχουμε ακριβή ημερομηνία).


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Δεν σου κάνουν εντύπωση τα 101 χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Ελύτη; Δε φωνάζει ότι δεν ήταν έτοιμο το ντουντλ για τα 100;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν σου κάνουν εντύπωση τα 101 χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Ελύτη; Δε φωνάζει ότι δεν ήταν έτοιμο το ντουντλ για τα 100;



Μα, ναι, αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Πέρσι μπορεί να είχαν ήδη επιλέξει κάτι άλλο ή να μην επέλεξαν τίποτα και να ήταν αργά όταν το αποφάσισαν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

_ο *περιβάλλον χώρος_
(26.700 γκουγκλιές, λέει)

Ναι, είναι δύσκολες οι μετοχές, ιδίως αν πρέπει να ανταγωνιστούν τις καθιερωμένες ορθογραφίες ουσιαστικών.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2012)

Και τον *διευθύνων σύμβουλο. 24.000 ευρήματα. Το είδα προχθές πάλι σε υπότιτλο και μου ήρθε να σπάσω την οθόνη μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2012)

Πού να δείτε τι τραβάνε τα επίθετα όταν έχουν να συναγωνιστούν επιρρήματα. Μετρήστε πόσα "ευρέως φάσματος" βγάζει ο γκούγκλης.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πού να δείτε τι τραβάνε τα επίθετα όταν έχουν να συναγωνιστούν επιρρήματα. Μετρήστε πόσα "ευρέως φάσματος" βγάζει ο γκούγκλης.


Καλημέρα. Εδώ τα *«βαθέως ΠΑΣΟΚ» κοντεύουν να είναι πιο πολλά από τα «βαθέος ΠΑΣΟΚ» (και μαζί είναι πιο πολλά από τα μέλη του βαθέος ΠΑΣΟΚ).

Αλλά τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2012)

Από εδώ.







Άσκηση 1η: Διαβάστε προσεκτικά την πιο πάνω εισαγωγή από το δημοσίευμα και υποδείξτε τον δράστη, τον χρόνο και (για μπόνους βαθμούς) τον τόπο του βιασμού.
Άσκηση 2η: Αναδιατυπώστε την είδηση όπως νομίζετε ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει γραφτεί για να είναι σαφέστερη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

Άσκηση 3η: Αιτιολογήστε το κόμμα της εισαγωγής («…δολάρια, πουλήθηκε…»).
Άσκηση 4η: Αιτιολογήστε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο κεφαλαίο αρχικό των «Ρώσων» και το πεζό των «ασιατών».


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 12, 2012)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα με τον τίτλο, απ' την στιγμή που υπάρχουν εισαγωγικά. Το κόμμα της εισαγωγής χωρίζει την κύρια πρόταση από την επιπρόσθετη πληροφορία. Το "ασιάτες" προφανώς είναι λάθος, αλλά μάλλον ο αρθρογράφος θεώρησε ότι οι Ρώσοι είναι έθνος ενώ οι Ασιάτες είναι ομάδα εθνών και άρα δεν χρειάζονται κεφαλαίο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα με τον τίτλο, απ' την στιγμή που υπάρχουν εισαγωγικά. Το κόμμα της εισαγωγής χωρίζει την κύρια πρόταση από την επιπρόσθετη πληροφορία. Το "ασιάτες" προφανώς είναι λάθος, αλλά μάλλον ο αρθρογράφος θεώρησε ότι οι Ρώσοι είναι έθνος ενώ οι Ασιάτες είναι ομάδα εθνών και άρα δεν χρειάζονται κεφαλαίο.


Όχι πως είναι να το κάνουμε θέμα τώρα, αλλά δεν έχεις δώσει απαντήσεις στις ασκήσεις 1 & 2. Για την (3): Το κόμμα δεν έχει κανένα λόγο ύπαρξης, δεν χρησιμεύει για να αποσαφηνίσει κάτι, είναι εξίσου περιττό με το κόμμα σε μια _απλή_ πρόταση όπως «Χτες, πήγα σινεμά». (Και, όταν λέω «απλή», εννοώ χωρίς την προσπάθεια να δώσεις έμφαση στο _χτες_ με λάθος τρόπο.) Τέλος, συμφωνώ, το _Ασιάτης_ ανήκει στο πρότυπο «Ρωσία, Ρώσος, ρωσικός» (εκτός αν κάποιος ακολουθεί το νεωτερικό πρότυπο «Ρωσία, ρώσος, ρωσικός») και θέλει κεφαλαίο αρχικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2012)

Για το κόμμα συμφωνώ, είναι περιττό. Μερικές φορές όμως κι εμένα μού ξεφεύγουν τέτοια κόμματα και καταλαβαίνω με ποιο σκεπτικό μπήκε. Περιττό, πάντως, συμφωνούμε. Για τα 1 & 2, θεωρώ πως η σωστή απάντηση είναι ότι το "πίνακας" και "του Πικάσο" πρέπει να είναι μαζί, είτε μπροστά από τον τίτλο είτε πίσω του. Η χρήση εισαγωγικών αποκαθιστά αρκετά το νόημα, δεδομένου του συγκειμένου. Σε μένα τουλάχιστον είναι απόλυτα σαφές αν και η σύνταξη είναι παρεξηγήσιμη, ειδικά αν το διαβάζεις σε κάποιον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2012)

Ξαναγράφω εδώ τον τίτλο και την πρώτη πρόταση από την εισαγωγή. Τα αντιγράφω χωρίς βοηθητικά χρώματα κ.λπ. για να γίνει πιο σαφές τι εννοούσα με την 1η Άσκηση:

*Για 13,5 εκ. δολάρια πουλήθηκε ο «Βιασμός» του Πικάσο
Μετά από μάχη Ρώσων και ασιατών*

Πού οδηγεί τον αναγνώστη η ξεκρέμαστη αναφορά «Μετά από μάχη Ρώσων και ασιατών»; Πουθενά, για να είμαι ειλικρινής. Επειδή μοιάζει σαν επεξήγηση της πρώτης αράδας του τίτλου, οδηγεί απλώς σε απορίες της μορφής: Πότε βιάστηκε ο Πικάσο μετά από μάχη Ρώσων και Ασιατών;  Ο τόπος είναι, λοιπόν, μια μάχη Ρώσων και Ασιατών (και η δύσκολη απάντηση, για το πότε, είναι είτε ότι η έμπνευση για το σχέδιο πρέπει να προήλθε από τον Ρωσοϊαπωνικό πόλεμο --και αυτό, θέλει τεκμηρίωση-- είτε, δεύτερη λύση «μετά τη μάχη»). Το ποιος ήταν ο δράστης του βιασμού, μας το δίνει η επόμενη αράδα:

*Για 13,5 εκατομμύρια δολάρια, πουλήθηκε τα ξημερώματα ο πίνακας «Ο βιασμός» του Πικάσο από την συλλογή Εμπειρίκου.*

Δοθέντων των συμπερασμάτων (και του θύματος) από τον πρώτο τίτλο... ο δράστης είναι, προφανώς, η συλλογή Εμπειρίκου.

Η άσκηση του ξαναγραψίματος δεν είναι εύκολη και την αφήνω λίγο ακόμη για όποιον θέλει να δοκιμάσει, επειδή πρέπει σε μικρό χώρο να μην υπάρχει καμία από αυτές τις αμφισημίες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2012)

Όταν μάλιστα εμφανίζεται στην εισαγωγή η δραματική έκφραση «τα ξημερώματα», ο νους σου δεν ξέρει σε ποια ανωμαλία να πρωτοπάει... :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2012)

..
Μια που πιάσατε τον βιασμό από τον Πικάσο, τον βιασμό στον πίνακα του Πικάσο, τον πίνακα του βιασμού του Πικάσο, τον πίνακα του Πικάσο με τίτλο «Βιασμός», ορίστε και μια αρπαγή των Σαβίνων από τον Πικάσο. 
Βρε τον μουρντάρη, τίποτα δεν άφηνε. A behavioral matrix.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2012)

Για τη 2η άσκηση, μία από (πολλές) διαθέσιμες λύσεις, διατηρώντας τις πληροφορίες χωρίς να χαλάει πολύ η τυπογραφική δομή:

*13,5 εκ. δολάρια πουλήθηκε ο πίνακας του Πικάσο
«Βιασμός (μετά από μάχη Ρώσων και Ασιατών)»*

και

Ο πίνακας του Πικάσο «Ο βιασμός», από τη συλλογή Εμπειρίκου, πουλήθηκε τα ξημερώματα για 13,5 εκατομμύρια δολάρια.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 13, 2012)

Αγαπητέ μου δόκτορα, σκέπτεσθε ως μεταφραστής/επιμελητής. Ουχί ως υλατζής. Δατ'ς δε πρόμπλεμ ;)


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2012)

Ας μου εξηγήσει κανείς πού ήταν το πρόβλημα (πέρα από κόμματα, ασιάτες με μικρό κλπ). 
Ο πίνακας _Βιασμός_ του Πικάσο, που ανήκε στη συλλογή Εμπειρίκου, πουλήθηκε 13.5 εκ. μετά απο μάχη προσφορών μεταξύ Ρώσων και Ασιατών πλειοδοτών; Και η δημοπρασία ολοκληρώθηκε αργά τη νύχτα, ώρα Ελλάδας ή τοπική;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2012)

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι ο βιασμός ήταν μετά από μάχη Ρώσων και Ασιατών, πάντως, και έτσι το μετέφρασα πιο πάνω.


----------



## Earion (Nov 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> εκτός αν κάποιος ακολουθεί το νεωτερικό πρότυπο «Ρωσία, ρώσος, ρωσικός»



Αυτή η φρασούλα «νε*τερικό πρότυπο» είναι γραμμένη με τρόπο ουδέτερο; Χρησιμοποιείς δηλαδή το επίθετο απλώς με χρονική έννοια; Δεν στέκεσαι κριτικά απέναντί της;


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αρκούσε να επισημάνω την αντίφαση (_Ρώσοι_ αλλά _ασιάτες_). Την προτίμησή μου για το κεφαλαίο την έχω καταθέσει σε άλλο νήμα. Πολλές φορές η ασυνέπεια με ενοχλεί περισσότερο από τη διαφορετική άποψη. Αν πιάσεις κάπου να γράφω _νεοτερισμός_, θα έχω πρόβλημα μετά το _νεωτερικός_...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Οι παρακάτων εικόνες, και κυρίως λεζάντες, είναι εκτός από_ υπερ του δέον_ κωμικές, πέρα για πέρα αληθινές.
Σικ καρασίκ, *και* η σύνταξη *και* η ορθογραφία, κι αν δεν με πιστεύετε δείτε και μόνοι σας.
Ο άθρωπας κάπου άκουσε, κάπου διάβασε ότι το υπέρ του *δέοντος είναι φυσικά λάθος, αλλά πού ν' αλλάζει και την πτώση του άρθρου. Τσκ τσκ τσκ. Μισές δουλειές... :bored:
Περιμένω σχόλια επί του περιεχομένου, ωστόσο. :devil:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 15, 2012)

Μαρή αμόρφωτη, δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Δεν είναι Κάτων, είναι παρακάτων! Και φυσικά είναι υπέρ του Δέον.

Εγώ πάλι πληροφορήθηκα σήμερα βλέποντας NCIS στο Star την ύπαρξη της συνθήκης της Γένοβας, την οποία αγνοούσα. Τι Λωζάνη τι Κοζάνη, τι Φλώρινα τι Φλόριδα...

Κι έχω κι ένα θέμα που δεν είναι σλιπ, ίσως είναι σωβρακοφανέλα, δεν ξέρω. Την κυρία Πηνελόπη Σταυρού έχω αποδεχθεί ότι θα την λέμε Κρουζ (και όχι Κρουθ όπως στο χωριό της), μια που κάνει καριέρα στας Αμερικάς. Γιατί όμως το μικρό της όνομα της επιτρέπουμε να το κρατήσει Πενέλοπε και δεν το κάναμε Πινέλοπι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γιατί όμως το μικρό της όνομα της επιτρέπουμε να το κρατήσει Πενέλοπε και δεν το κάναμε Πινέλοπι;


Πώς φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις ακόμα κατακτήσει τη σκέψη του Μήτσου. Penelope Cruz (ή και Penélope Cruz) είναι το όνομά της, και ο Μήτσος το θεωρεί απολύτως φυσικό να το διαβάσει Πενέλοπε Κρουζ, και αυτό έκανε πολύ πριν αστράψουν τα φώτα του Χόλιγουντ στα μάτια της Πενέλοπε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2012)

Κι ο Οδυθθέαθ; Τι λέει ο Οδυθθέαθ για όλα αυτά; Ο Άργοθ πάει, πθόφηθε. Οι μνηθτήρεθ; 
Ο Τηλέμαχοθ; «Γιου λύσεις»;


----------



## Themis (Nov 15, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Περιμένω σχόλια επί του περιεχομένου, ωστόσο. :devil:


Γιατί άραγε θυμήθηκα το παλιό ρητό "Σε τρώω όπως είσαι, με τα ρούχα";


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2012)

daeman said:


> Κι ο Οδυθθέαθ; Τι λέει ο Οδυθθέαθ για όλα αυτά; Ο Άργοθ πάει, πθόφηθε. Οι μνηθτήρεθ;
> Ο Τηλέμαχοθ; «Γιου λύσεις»;



Εννοείς ο Οδεσσέας, της Πενελόπε, ε; Όχι ο Οδεσσέας Ελέτες, ο νομπελέστας;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ πάλι πληροφορήθηκα σήμερα βλέποντας NCIS στο Star την ύπαρξη της συνθήκης της Γένοβας, την οποία αγνοούσα. Τι Λωζάνη τι Κοζάνη, τι Φλώρινα τι Φλόριδα...


Και τι Γενεύη, τι Γένοβα. Επειδή Geneva convention είπε στα αγγλικά, και αν μη τι άλλο, αμέσως συμπλήρωσε ότι μιλούσε για μεταχείριση αιχμαλώτων, άρα δεν χρειαζόταν καν να πει την πόλη, υποτίθεται ότι την ξέρουμε... (Ή μήπως όχι; )


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Και τι Γενεύη, τι Γένοβα. Επειδή Geneva convention είπε στα αγγλικά, και αν μη τι άλλο, αμέσως συμπλήρωσε ότι μιλούσε για μεταχείριση αιχμαλώτων, άρα δεν χρειαζόταν καν να πει την πόλη, υποτίθεται ότι την ξέρουμε... (Ή μήπως όχι; )



Αχαχαχα, δεν ξέρεις τι μου θύμισες. Ξεκινάει κάπως έτσι: ο αδερφός ενός γνωστού μου, έκλεισε μια μέρα αεροπορικό εισιτήριο για να πάει να δει τον αδερφό του που σπούδαζε στην Γένοβα... αφήνω την συνέχεια στην φαντασία σας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2012)

Η Γένοβα είναι μια χαρά πόλη, σαν την Πάτρα. Και σε μια ώρα δρόμο έχει φοβερά θέρετρα. 
Η Γενεύη από την άλλη, είχε τον αδερφό του φίλου σου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Κάτω τα χέρια από τον Διονύσιο, ανορθόγραφοι! *Καπνιστό σολομό* τρώνε οι λεφτάδες στις φυλακές...


----------



## Themis (Nov 15, 2012)

Ο Economist γράφει για τον Ολάντ:
Why should business believe him when he has already pushed through a string of _*leftish measures*_, including a 75% top income-tax rate, increased taxes on companies, wealth, capital gains and dividends, a higher minimum wage and a partial rollback of a previously accepted rise in the pension age?
Το in.gr μεταφέρει:
"Γιατί να τον πιστέψουν οι επιχειρήσεις όταν ήδη έχει προωθήσει _*αριστερίστικα μέτρα*_" όπως η υψηλή φορολογία σε πλούσιους και μερίσματα, υπογραμμίζει το δημοσίευμα...
Αχ, ύπουλε Φρανσουά, που μας ξεγέλασες. Άσε μας τουλάχιστον λιγουλάκι καπιταλισμό για την αναμνηστική κορνίζα, να θυμόμαστε τα παλιά...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 16, 2012)

Themis said:


> "Γιατί να τον πιστέψουν οι επιχειρήσεις όταν ήδη έχει προωθήσει _*αριστερίστικα μέτρα*_" όπως η υψηλή φορολογία σε πλούσιους και μερίσματα, υπογραμμίζει το δημοσίευμα...
> Αχ, ύπουλε Φρανσουά, που μας ξεγέλασες. Άσε μας τουλάχιστον λιγουλάκι καπιταλισμό για την αναμνηστική κορνίζα, να θυμόμαστε τα παλιά...




Έ, για να είναι... αριστερίστικα τα μέτρα, ετούτα δω τα μερίσματα θα πρέπει να τα δίνουν στον λαό, έτσι δεν πάει; Θα πάω να πάρω κι εγώ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 19, 2012)

Μόλις είδα στην ΕΤ3 τον σκάρο (_Sparisoma cretense_) να γίνεται παπαγαλόψαρο (από την αγγλική του ονομασία, Mediterranean parrot fish) και το φραγκόσυκο να γίνεται σκέτο σύκο (τι Indian fig, τι σκέτο fig, θα σκέφτηκε ο μεταφραστής).

Έχει πολλά ωραία ντοκιμαντέρ (ή ντοκυμανταίρ, δεν θα τσακωθούμε εδώ) στην ΕΤ3 και ειλικρινά είναι κρίμα να σπιλώνονται με τέτοια λάθη. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς σκέφτονται ορισμένοι. Δεν ξέρουν, δεν ψάχνουν; Κι αφού βλέπει κοτζάμ κάκτο με αγκάθια μπροστά του, δεν του κόβει ότι δεν είναι συκιά αυτό;


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 19, 2012)

Την ώρα που έβλεπες εσύ αυτό, στη ΝΕΤ είχε ντοκυμανταίρ για τον Πεταίν: εκεί η φράση _It's interesting that *this should happen *now..._ μεταφράστηκε «*Έπρεπε* να γίνει τώρα...» - κι άντε εσύ να αναρωτιέσαι γιατί _έπρεπε_ ντε και καλά!

Λίγο πιο πριν όμως, η ΕΤ1 με είχε αποζημιώσει προκαταβολικά γιατί μου δίδαξε τη διαφορά μεταξύ εργάτη και υπαλλήλου: ο εργάτης πλένει τα χέρια του πριν κατουρήσει, ενώ ο υπάλληλος πρώτα κατουράει και μετά πλένει τα χέρια του :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2012)

Και καθώς με καθυστέρηση πάω ν' ανέβω το Γολγοθά του νήματος για τους απεργοσπάστες (ή «απεργοσπάστες»), πέφτω πάνω στη _σορό_.

...δέχθηκαν επίθεση από ομάδα φοιτητών και εργολαβικών υπαλλήλων, που έσπευσαν να τις εμποδίσουν να καθαρίσουν *τη σορό* σκουπιδιών που κατέκλυσε τους χώρους της Σχολής...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_20/11/2012_470752

Τόσα χρόνια λέμε και ξαναλέμε:
*ο σωρός τα σκουπίδια
η σορός του νεκρού*

Εκεί όμως αυτοί, ο ένας νεκρός μετά τον άλλο γίνεται _σωρός_. Να τώρα που ήρθε η ώρα να πάρει εκδίκηση και _η σορός_!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2012)

Μπορεί να βρόμαγαν σαν ψοφίμι, πού ξέρεις! :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μπορεί να βρόμαγαν σαν ψοφίμι, πού ξέρεις! :laugh:



Ε, αφού την μπιπ και ψόφησε πια, η δόλια λέξη... :devil:


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 21, 2012)

Άμωμα εν οδώ τα σκουπίδια...

Αμ, το άλλο; Που σε τόπους εγκλημάτων ή θανατηφόρων δυστυχημάτων οι διασώστες μαζεύουν σορούς; Εγώ ήξερα ότι εκεί βρίσκεις νεκρούς ή πτώματα πολύ πριν προαχθούν σε σορούς...

Ωραία και χαρωπή κουβέντα ανοίξαμε μεσημεριάτικα!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τόσα χρόνια λέμε και ξαναλέμε:
> *ο σωρός τα σκουπίδια
> η σορός του νεκρού*
> Εκεί όμως αυτοί, ο ένας νεκρός μετά τον άλλο γίνεται _σωρός_. Να τώρα που ήρθε η ώρα να πάρει εκδίκηση και _η σορός_!



Είναι δάκτυλος του Σόρος, προφανώς...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2012)

Στο άρθρο της Καθημερινής για τον επίδοξο μπουρλοτιέρη του Βόλου βρίσκουμε ένα τρισχαριτωμένο οδός Αδμηττού. Ναι, ναι, με δύο ταυ και τον τόνο στη λήγουσα. Πρόκειται για τον καημένο τον Άδμητο, βέβαια. Κι αν εξαιρέσει κανείς τα μάλλον περιττά εισαγωγικά στο «αθώωσε» (δηλαδή δεν τους αθώωσε; Τους ενοχοποίησε; ) κουτσά στραβά το άρθρο κυλάει ομαλά.
Και μετά βρίσκουμε το αντίγραφό του. Προφανώς ο συντάκτης του Insider αποφάσισε να διανθίσει λιγάκι το δικό του ραπόρτο -μολονότι δηλώνει ότι είναι δημοσίευμα της Καθημερινής. Έτσι, ενώ τα εισαγωγικά φεύγουν από το _αθώωσε_, βρίσκουμε ένα _Για να *πετύχουν* ευνοϊκής μεταχείρισης_, μάλλον επειδή το _τύχουν_ παραήταν λόγιο. (Ενώ η ξεκάρφωτη γενική που το ακολουθεί, όχι).
Επίσης βρίσκουμε ένα κόμμα πριν από κάθε ειδική πρόταση.
Όλα αυτά, όμως, είναι παρανυχίδες μπροστά στην ουσία του άρθρου. Που δεν είναι άλλη από το ότι ο νεαρός ετοιμαζόταν να βάλει μπουρλότο στο αυτοσχέδιο τζαμί επειδή η ΧΑ του εξασφάλιζε μερικά μεροκάματα στα χωράφια. Για το φουκαριάρικο το παιδάκι του, ρε γαμώτο.
Αλλά αυτό αφορά μάλλον άλλο νήμα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2012)

Αυτό το να _πετύχουν ευνοϊκής μεταχείρισης_ μου έφερε στο μυαλό κάποιον που πετάει πέτρες και προσπαθεί να πετύχει το στόχο του :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό το να _πετύχουν ευνοϊκής μεταχείρισης_ μου έφερε στο μυαλό κάποιον που πετάει πέτρες και προσπαθεί να πετύχει το στόχο του :)



Όχι να πετύχει το στόχο του, βρε συ, Παλ. Να πετύχει _*τού στόχου του*_. Κι ακόμα πιο σωστά, _*να πιτύχ' του στόχ΄τ'*_


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2012)

Τιτλατζήδων συνέχεια (από το TVXS):
Π.Μπόφινγκερ: Η κρίση _*επέφερε *_στη Γερμανία κέρδη δισεκατομμυρίων
Η αειφόρα σύγχυση μεταξύ του _αποφέρω_ και του _επιφέρω_ με κάνει να υποφέρω από την αποφορά και να το αναφέρω καταφερόμενος εναντίον της. Δεν μπορώ να την αφήσω να περιφέρεται, αλλά ελπίζω να τη μεταφέρω χωρίς να παραφέρομαι. Δεν είναι ίδια, βρε παιδιά: διαφέρουν!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2012)

Στη σειρά _Dexter _τώρα στον Σκάι, material witness = υλικός μάρτυρας. :scared:
Υποθέτω ότι οι άυλοι μάρτυρες είναι λιγότερο βασικοί...


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Υποθέτω ότι οι άυλοι μάρτυρες είναι λιγότερο βασικοί...


Αν πάντως δυστροπήσουν, θα είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο να προσαχθούν βιαίως. Ενώ οι υλικοί...


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Επειδή συχνά λέμε ότι με τη χρήση επικρατεί και το λάθος, ας πούμε ότι ένα από τα λάθη που δεν θα θέλαμε να επικρατήσει είναι ο **παρανομαστής*. Τον είδα χτες σε κείμενο στο lifo.gr.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Η _*παρανυχίδα *_πάντως μπήκε στο Βικιλεξικό· θέμα χρόνου και ο _*παρανομαστής*_. :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η _*παρανυχίδα *_πάντως μπήκε στο Βικιλεξικό· θέμα χρόνου και ο _*παρανομαστής*_. :twit:



Το *αποθανατίζω μη δω μόνο, γιατί αχ...


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η _*παρανυχίδα *_πάντως μπήκε στο Βικιλεξικό· θέμα χρόνου και ο _*παρανομαστής*_. :twit:



Θα μπορούσες να μου πεις για το _παρανόμι_. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Το _παρανόμι _όμως δεν προήλθε από κάποιο _παρωνύμι _(όπως εδώ τα _παρανυχίδα _και _παρανομαστής_), αλλά σχηματίστηκε εξαρχής από _παρα + [ό]νομ[α] + -ι_ (δλδ με αποβολή του αρχικού όμικρον από το _όνομα_). Άσε που πολύ παλ το βλέπω να μπόρεσε ποτέ ειδικά το _παρανόμι _να ασκήσει την οποιαδήποτε έλξη στον _παρανομαστή_...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 25, 2012)

_Δεν θα επιτρέψουμε να πετάξουν το ντενεκεδόκουτο στο δρόμο_
http://www.lifo.gr/now/economy/19592
και όλο το ίντερνετ από τον _Επενδυτή_:
_Δεν θα κλωτσήσουμε το ντενεκεδόκουτο (Ελλάδα)_
https://www.google.gr/search?q=Δεν+...2b9ac2f2207b64&bpcl=38897761&biw=1320&bih=659

Δεν άργησαν να εμφανιστούν και οι υστερικοί τίτλοι:
_Ντενεκεδόκουτο χαρακτήρισε την Ελλάδα η Λαγκάρντ_
https://www.google.gr/search?q=Ντεν...&rls=org.mozilla:el:official&client=firefox-a

τώρα πώς να νιώθει αυτός ο μεταφραστής που συμβάλλει στην παραπληροφόρηση και στην ομαδική υστερία που επικρατεί στη χώρα;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να βρω τη δήλωση στο πρωτότυπο - μήπως ξέρεις τι είπε η Λαγκάρντ ακριβώς;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2012)

Μια ιστοσελίδα όπου βρήκα μαζί τις λέξεις Lagarde και tin can είναι η Athens News, αλλά η φράση ανήκει σ' έναν από τους σχολιαστές κάτω από το άρθρο, και είναι από τον Αύγουστο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2012)

Το μόνο που βρήκα είναι η φράση «Greece’s debt can is likely to be kicked further down the road, but we could see some constructive statements», αλλά δεν φαίνεται να την είπε η Λαγκάρντ - και ελπίζω να μην είναι αυτό το πρωτότυπο...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Εγώ βρήκα ένα άλλο κείμενο (δεν κατάφερα να το διαβάσω όλο, λόγω ζαλούρας) αλλά φαίνεται πως η φράση έχει πιένες.
Αν είναι ενδιαφέρον, σφυρίξτε.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

In general, the E.U. summit was nothing more than kicking the can down the road without any solution in the foreseeable future.

Από τις 19 Οκτωβρίου;  Και δεν το είπε η Λαγκάρντ; Με άλλα λόγια _πέρσι κάηκε φέτος βρόμισε_ συν _άλλα λέει η λύρα μου κι άλλα η τσαμπούνα μου_; Συμπέρασμα: φέξε μου και γλίστρησα. Ή να ΄χαμε να λέγαμε.
Σταματήστε με, ρετάρω από την κούραση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Αυτό το παρακάτω είναι από άλλη πρόσφατη έκθεση του IMF. Κλασικός ιδιωματισμός, αντίστοιχος με το _passing the bucket_, τον οποίο οι μεταφραστές της φωτιάς θα ήταν ικανοί να μεταφράσουν έτσι που οι τιτλατζήδες της φωτιάς θα μας έδιναν τίτλους «Κουβά χαρακτήρισε την Ελλάδα η Λαγκάρντ».

U.S. authorities should act early to avoid the fiscal cliff and raise the debt ceiling. While markets view a major disruption associated with these issues as a tail risk, the uncertainty about when and how they will be resolved may be weighing on demand. Importantly, a last minute deal that relies on suboptimal fixes or largely *"kicks the can down the road"* may ultimately prove harmful. Moreover, if contrary to the expectations a resolution is not found, confidence in U.S. policymakers will erode—which could have large domestic and international ramifications.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

On Sunday, IMF’s managing director Christine Lagarde indicated she’s had enough of kicking the can down the road. Making it clear she believes richer euro zone nations should write off some of Greece’s debts, she said she’ll push for a more sustainable deal “rooted in reality and not in wishful thinking.”

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/europe/121119/euro-zone-crisis-germany-greece-france


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Joerg Asmussen, member of the European Central Bank, told German broadcaster ZDF over the weekend, EU leaders should agree on a 2-year loan extension for Greece, with any additional funding plan to be decided at a later stage, confirming the broadly-held view within the EU of 'kicking the can down the road', a position not marrying too well with IMF Director Christine Lagarde, who has been repeatedly calling for a long-standing comprehensible plan.


http://www.fxstreet.com/fundamental/market-view/european-crisis/2012/11/19/

Μήπως αρχίζουμε να καταλαβαίνουμε τι ακριβώς έχει συμβεί; Ε; Λέω, μήπως; 

Τέλος πάντων, όποιος έχει χρόνο και όρεξη για ψάξιμο...


----------



## sarant (Nov 26, 2012)

Βεργόπουλος στην Καθημερινή:
Το στοιχείο που οδήγησε στην εμβάθυνση της κρίσης του 1930 δεν ήταν η αρχική χρηματιστηριακή κατάρρευση του 1929, αλλά οι πολιτικές που εφαρμόσθηκαν στην αντιμετώπισή της. Κοινός παρονομαστής δεν ήταν μόνον η μονεταριστική - φιλελεύθερη διαχείριση των χωρών, αλλά και ο εθνοκεντρισμός. Η μοιραία στρατηγική του 1930, δηλαδή το δόγμα «ζητιάνευε απ’ τον γείτονά σου», το beggar-thy-neighbour.

Όμως beggar-thy-neighbour θα πει, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, "κάνε φτωχό τον γείτονά σου".


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν μπορώ να βρω τη δήλωση στο πρωτότυπο - μήπως ξέρεις τι είπε η Λαγκάρντ ακριβώς;



πρέπει να είναι αυτή η είδηση που είχε το Ρόιτερς πριν από 10 μέρες (εδώ από την Καθημερινή στα αγγλικά! ). Bέβαια είναι λίγο διαφορετική και δεν είναι δήλωση της Λαγκάρτ:
_



The IMF wants a solution that would bring Greek debt down to 120 percent of economic output by 2020 but a senior euro zone source told Reuters this week that finance ministers would only attempt to close the financing gap to 2014.
"On Tuesday night we'll know how they're going to kick the can down the road and there will probably be a sense of relief some kind of agreement has been reached and that will probably help Spanish bonds as well," said Gary Jenkins, director of Swordfish Research

Click to expand...

_Μας λέει δηλαδή πως θα το κλοτσήσουν τελικά το τενεκεδάκι!
ευτυχώς δηλαδή δεν το 'πιασε το νόημα ο μεταφραστής...

εντιτ: γράψτε λάθος, τώρα είδα το λινκ της bernadina στην προηγούμενη σελίδα. Πρφανώς πρόκειται για το πρωτότυπο κείμενο


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

sarant said:


> Βεργόπουλος στην Καθημερινή:
> Η μοιραία στρατηγική του 1930, δηλαδή το δόγμα «ζητιάνευε απ’ τον γείτονά σου», το beggar-thy-neighbour.
> Όμως beggar-thy-neighbour θα πει, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, "κάνε φτωχό τον γείτονά σου".


Ε, ναι, δεν κάνεις λάθος. Το ρήμα _beggar_ είναι «καταστρέφω οικονομικά, οδηγώ στη χρεοκοπία, αφήνω απένταρο». Στον ιδιωματισμό _it beggars description, it beggars belief_, σημαίνει «ξεπερνώ» (είναι πέρα από κάθε περιγραφή, είναι απίστευτος). Στο χαρτοπαίγνιο _beggar-my-neighbour_ το _beggar_ υποτίθεται ότι αντικατέστησε το αργκοτικό _bugger_. Η πολιτική του προστατευτισμού _beggar-thy-neighbour_ θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί «ο θάνατός σου, η ζωή μου».


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2012)

sarant said:


> Βεργόπουλος στην Καθημερινή:
> [...] Η μοιραία στρατηγική του 1930, δηλαδή το δόγμα «ζητιάνευε απ’ τον γείτονά σου», το beggar-thy-neighbour.
> 
> Όμως beggar-thy-neighbour θα πει, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, "κάνε φτωχό τον γείτονά σου".



Και τι ήθελε για να βρει το σωστό; Kανέναν άθλο; Ένα απλό γκούγκλισμα δίνει πρώτο αποτέλεσμα το λήμμα στη Wikipedia με πρώτες εμφανίσεις και εφαρμογή στην περίοδο της κρίσης του 1930, ενώ τα επόμενα ευρήματα δεν πάνε πίσω (investopedia, financial-dictionary.freedictionary, businessdictionary και πάει λέγοντας). Α beggar's banquet, begging to be picked.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

Βλέπω να υπάρχουν αρκετές σελίδες στο διαδίκτυο με τη φράση «δικαιολογημένος απών». Πρέπει να είναι λάθος, έτσι; Θυμούνται το παλιό «δικαιολογημένως απών», που σήμερα το λέμε «δικαιολογημένα απών». Το αντίθετό του παραμένει «αδικαιολογήτως απών» και «αδικαιολόγητα απών», ενώ το «αδικαιολόγητος απών» αρχίζει και γίνεται αστείο.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βλέπω να υπάρχουν αρκετές σελίδες στο διαδίκτυο (...)


αθλητικογράφοι :laugh:


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2012)

Η γλώσσα του Παπαδημούλη, που χρόνια έχει να βουτηχτεί η δόλια στο μυαλό του, στέγνωσε *γνώσης*.

Χάρρυ Κλυνν, συμβουλές προς Πέτρο Τατσόπουλο.


----------



## sarant (Nov 26, 2012)

Χαχαχα!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας την φρικτή είδηση στα ΝΕΑ για την δολοφονία της Μεξικανής δημάρχου, έπεσε το μάτι μου στον τύπο _φωτογραφίστηκε_, που συναντώ πρώτη φορά.
Και τώρα με έχει μπερδέψει για το ποιο είναι το σωστό. Άλλωστε έχουμε και _ζωγραφίστηκε_, ή όχι;
Μήπως το _φωτογραφήθηκε _βγαίνει από κάποιο _φωτογραφώ/φωτογραφούμαι_ κατά το _ηχογραφώ/ηχογραφούμαι_ και όχι από το _φωτογραφίζω_; 
ή είμαι εντελώς λάθος;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2012)

Αυτή η είδηση είναι ό,τι χειρότερο έχω διαβάσει τις τελευταίες μέρες. Και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο νόημα έχει να είναι παράνομη η πώληση ναρκωτικών, όταν ακριβώς αυτή η παρανομία συντηρεί τα καρτέλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Διαβάζοντας την φρικτή είδηση στα ΝΕΑ για την δολοφονία της Μεξικανής δημάρχου, έπεσε το μάτι μου στον τύπο _φωτογραφίστηκε_, που συναντώ πρώτη φορά.
> Και τώρα με έχει μπερδέψει για το ποιο είναι το σωστό. Άλλωστε έχουμε και _ζωγραφίστηκε_, ή όχι;
> Μήπως το _φωτογραφήθηκε _βγαίνει από κάποιο _φωτογραφώ/φωτογραφούμαι_ κατά το _ηχογραφώ/ηχογραφούμαι_ και όχι από το _φωτογραφίζω_;
> ή είμαι εντελώς λάθος;



Δεν κάνεις λάθος. Υπάρχει _φωτογραφώ_, γι' αυτό και έχουμε _φωτογράφηση_ (φωτογραφώ) και _φωτογράφιση_ (φωτογραφίζω).


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αυτή η είδηση είναι ό,τι χειρότερο έχω διαβάσει τις τελευταίες μέρες. Και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο νόημα έχει να είναι παράνομη η πώληση ναρκωτικών, όταν ακριβώς αυτή η παρανομία συντηρεί τα καρτέλ.


Απίστευτος οφτοπικισμός, αλλά γρήγορη απάντηση: γιατί αλλιώς μπορεί να περάσουν σε άλλες δραστηριότητες, ακόμα πιο επικίνδυνες... 

Για τη *φωτογράφιση*: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1687-διευκρινώ-ή-διευκρινίζω


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για τη *φωτογράφιση*: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1687-διευκρινώ-ή-διευκρινίζω



Σ' εκείνο το νήμα δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι η _φωτογράφηση_ είναι λάθος. Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, όχι μόνο δεν είναι λάθος αλλά υπάρχει και _φωτογραφώ_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Προφανώς, όποιος λέει «φωτογραφούνται» θα πρέπει να γράφει και «φωτογράφηση».


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2012)

πάντως προκύπτει το πρόβλημα μιας ...μικτής λέξης, αφού το _φωτογραφώ _και το _φωτογραφίστηκα _δεν βλέπω να χρησιμοποιούνται , αλλά τα _φωτογραφίζω _και _φωτογραφήθηκα _. Όπως εδώ: http://modern-greek-verbs.tripod.com/fotografizo.html


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Είναι χούι που έχουν όλες αυτές οι λέξεις. Φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που λένε _καταχωρίζω_ και _καταχωρήθηκε_.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2012)

εγώ είμαι ένας από αυτούς! Λάθος. Καταχωρώ λέω


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> εγώ είμαι ένας από αυτούς!


Και κάθομαι- καθίστε.
Και απαυδίζω- απαύδησα 
και διάφορα άλλα που δεν μου ΄ρχονται τώρα.
So, sue us! :twit:


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

*dividends* = (μτφ.) όφελος, κέρδος
*pays dividends* = συμφέρει, αποδίδει οφέλη

(*dividends*) a benefit from an action or policy: _buying a rail pass may still pay dividends_.
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/dividend?q=dividend

Όχι:
Ωστόσο, με τη συγκεκριμένη προσφορά του προγράμματος "Early Bird", οι έγκαιρες κρατήσεις θα αποφέρουν μερίσματα,
http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=485790


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> *dividends* = (μτφ.) όφελος, κέρδος
> *pays dividends* = συμφέρει, αποδίδει οφέλη
> 
> (*dividends*) a benefit from an action or policy: _buying a rail pass may still pay dividends_.
> ...



Γενικά η μετάφραση της δήλωσης δεν βγάζει νόημα. Τι θα πει "ορισμένες χώρες παραδοσιακά δεν προβαίνουν σε κρατήσεις έγκαιρα"; Πέρα από την τραβηγμένη χρήση του "παραδοσιακά", οι χώρες δεν προβαίνουν σε κρατήσεις εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για μεταφορές δημοσία δαπάνη. Η αρχική δήλωση:

_"We know some countries have not traditionally been early booking markets, but under this ‘Early Bird’ offer, booking early will pay dividends and enable us to give unprecedented fares to our loyal customers"._


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 1, 2012)

Συγκείμενο: στην ελληνική εκδοχή του Choo-Choo Express προσπαθούν να διαλέξουν ποιο κουμπί θα κάνει "τσαφ τσουφ". Στο σημείο αυτό, λοιπόν, ακούμε τα παρακάτω.



> - Ναι, αλλά τι κάνεις αφού δαγκώσεις ένα χοτ ντογκ;
> - Ναι, ε, το μασάς.
> - Ορίστε. Αυτό κάνεις. Τσαφ τσουφ.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2012)

Το κουμπί θα κάνει choo-choo, κι όταν μασάς το χοτ-ντογκ, κάνεις chew.

Δηλαδή, εδώ βλέπουμε αδυναμία απόδοσης του λογοπαίγνιου chew/choo-choo. Ομολογουμένως δεν ξέρω τι θα 'κανα στη θέση του μεταφραστή. Ίσως μπορούμε να ακούσουμε προτάσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 1, 2012)

Στα μικιμάο (σικ!) παίζει πολύ το τσομπ-τσομπ που δείχνει μασούλημα. Ξέρω ότι δεν μοιάζει εκατό τα εκατό με το τσαφ-τσουφ, αλλά προσαρμόζεται πιο εύκολα.

-Τι κάνεις όταν δαγκώσεις ένα χοτντόγκ;
-Τσομπ τσομπ
-Ε, κάπως έτσι θα κάνει κι αυτό, τσουφ τσουφ

Άλλη εκδοχή:

-Τι κάνεις όταν δαγκώσεις ένα νόστιμο χοτντόγκ;
-Φωνάζω ΟυΆΑΑΚ!
-Ε, έτσι θα κάνει κι αυτό: ΟυΆκ-Ου_ΆΑκ_ (έρρινη φωνή)


(Κι έτσι καταλάβατε γιατί δεν έγινα υποτιτλίστρια! :laugh: )


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Το κουμπί θα κάνει choo-choo, κι όταν μασάς το χοτ-ντογκ, κάνεις chew.
> 
> Δηλαδή, εδώ βλέπουμε αδυναμία απόδοσης του λογοπαίγνιου chew/choo-choo. Ομολογουμένως δεν ξέρω τι θα 'κανα στη θέση του μεταφραστή. Ίσως μπορούμε να ακούσουμε προτάσεις.



Ξέχασα να σημειώσω ότι καταλαβαίνω πως το πρόβλημα εδώ δεν είναι τετριμμένο, αλλά μια απόπειρα απόδοσης (έστω και αποτυχημένη) θα ήταν καλύτερη από τον παραλογισμό που ακούμε στο βίντεο.

Το πρώτο της bernardina είναι πιστεύω πολύ καλό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Εδώ, που δεν έχουμε υποτιτλισμό και η μεταγλώττιση δεν δείχνει χείλια να κινούνται, θα έμπαινε κανείς στον πειρασμό να γράψει κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό, να φτιάξει δικό του διάλογο — αν επιτρέπονται τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2012)

Στη συγκεκριμένη παιδική σειρά μάλλον δεν επιτρέπονται πολλές πρωτοβουλίες. Ο συνδυασμός εικόνας και πρωτότυπου ήχου, που πρέπει να παραμένουν ως έχουν, δένει λίγο τα χέρια του μεταγλωττιστή όσον αφορά τους διαλόγους. Αλλά η πρόταση της Μπέρνι δεν ήταν άσχημη - αντί για τσαφ-τσουφ, τσομπ-τσομπ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2012)

Πάλι από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Michael Quinion:

Peter G. Millington-Wallace e-mailed from Denmark, “When watching English TV programmes, I enjoy using the instant subtitles for entertainment. Some of them are wonderful. A recent one concerned a fungus sweeping across Europe and the UK, attacking ashtrays.”

Πολλά τα ερωτήματα:
Έχουν στη Δανία "instant subtitles" και πώς λειτουργούν; Είναι υπότιτλοι για κουφούς που βγαίνουν με επεξεργασία φωνής; Τι λάθος έχει γίνει και σε ποια είδηση; Γιατί ασχολούμαι;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2012)

Αν είναι αυτό που νομίζω, πρόκειται για φαινόμενο "καπάκι".

Χθες είχα συζήτηση για αυτό το είδος υποτιτλισμού,_ Subtitling through Speech Recognition: Respeaking_. 
Στην ουσία είναι ένα είδος ταυτόχρονης μετάφρασης, μόνο που ο διερμηνέας, αντί να μιλάει στο μικρόφωνο για να τον ακούνε οι ακούοντες ενός συνεδρίου, μιλάει στο μικρόφωνο υπαγορεύοντας τη μετάφρασή του σε πρόγραμμα αναγνώρισης φωνής, το οποίο τη μεταγράφει σε υποτίτλους για τους κωφούς και βαρήκοους. Προφανώς, αφού πρόκειται για αναγνώριση φωνής, θα έχει και πολλά και αστεία λάθη.

Ο άλλος τρόπος για instant subtitles είναι μέσω στενογραφίας.

Να συμπληρώσω ότι ο υποτιτλισμός με αναγνώριση φωνής γενικά μεταγράφει τον ήχο σε υποτίτλους -- μπορεί να είναι μετάφραση, μπορεί και όχι. Μπορεί να απευθύνεται σε ακούοντες που χρειάζονται μετάφραση ή να απευθύνεται σε κωφούς που χρειάζονται υποτίτλους στη γλώσσα τους. Είδα μια φορά στο YouTube ένα βιντεάκι με συνταγές μαγειρικής. Είχε ενεργοποιημένους τους υποτίτλους μέσω αναγνώρισης φωνής και είχε φοβερή πλάκα που άλλα άκουγε το σύστημα κι άλλα καταλάβαινε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Συγκείμενο: στην ελληνική εκδοχή του Choo-Choo Express προσπαθούν να διαλέξουν ποιο κουμπί θα κάνει "τσαφ τσουφ". Στο σημείο αυτό, λοιπόν, ακούμε τα παρακάτω.
> 
> 
> > - Ναι, αλλά τι κάνεις αφού δαγκώσεις ένα χοτ ντογκ;
> ...


Καλό μήνα.

Ηχητικό δεν μου κατεβαίνει τώρα (είμαι και μυστήριο τρένο, νυχτερινό), αν και νομίζω πως της Μπέρνι κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά, δεδομένης της εξοικείωσης των μικι_μαό_φιλων (Μίκι*, ο μεγάλος τιμονιέρης ) με το «τσομπ-τσομπ». 
Από κει και πέρα, για τον καφέ μου, just chatting on the choo choo:

- Ναι, αλλά τι κάνεις αφού δαγκώσεις ένα χοτ ντογκ;
- Μα, ε... το καταβροχθίζεις.
- Όπως το τρένο καταβροχθίζει τα χιλιόμετρα. Τσαφ τσουφ.

 Διαλεκτικό:
- Ναι, αλλά τι κάνεις αφού δαγκώσεις ένα χοτ ντογκ;
- Μα, ε... το τρως στα γρήγορα, πατ κιουτ.
- Όπως πάει το τρένο, γρήγορα. Τσαφ τσουφ.

Υγιειν_*η*_στικό:
- Ναι, αλλά τι κάνεις αν δαγκώσεις ένα χοτ ντογκ;
- Μα, ε... το φτύνεις.
- Όπως το τρένο φτύνει τις ράγες (δείτε πιο πριν στο βίντεο). Τσαφ φτου.

Της σαβάνας και του στίβου:
- Ναι, αλλά τι κάνεις αφού φας ένα χοτ ντογκ;
- Μα, ε... Όταν φας, μετά δεν μασάς.
- Όπως το τρένο δεν μασάει από χιλιόμετρα.
Και οι Μασάι. A couple of fast feet go a long way, φαστ φουτ, when the lion's _hot_ on your heels and you're in grave danger of becoming fast food.

Κον σάλσα πικάντε:
- Κι αν το χοτ ντογκ έχει σάλτσα καυτερή;
- Μα, ε... βγάζεις καπνούς.
- Όπως το τρένο. Τσαφ τσουφ. 

Ώρες ώρες, καλύτερα να μασάω παρά να μιλάω...  

* Και τώρα θα 'ρθει ο Ελληγεννής να με μαλώσει για το «Μίκ*ι*» και να γράψει πραγματεία για το μικιμάους, αλλά δεν μασάω.
Τσαφ τσουφ. Τσαμπ-τσαμπ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γιατί ασχολούμαι;


Για τον ίδιο λόγο που έγινες μεταφραστής: από βίτσιο. Όπως όλοι μας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ηχητικό δεν μου κατεβαίνει τώρα (είμαι και μυστήριο τρένο, νυχτερινό)...





bernardina said:


> Στα μικιμάο (σικ!) παίζει πολύ το τσομπ-τσομπ που δείχνει μασούλημα. Ξέρω ότι δεν μοιάζει εκατό τα εκατό με το τσαφ-τσουφ, αλλά προσαρμόζεται πιο εύκολα.
> 
> -Τι κάνεις όταν δαγκώσεις ένα χοτντόγκ;
> -Τσομπ τσομπ
> ...



Στα μικιμάους παίζει πολύ το τσομπ-τσομπ που δείχνει μασούλημα, αλλά αν θέλουμε πιο ελληνικό ηχομιμητικό 
(ε, ναι, νύχτωσε).

- Τι κάνεις όταν τρως ένα χοτ ντογκ;
- _Χλαπ-χλουπ._
- Ε, κάπως έτσι θα κάνει κι αυτό, τσαφ-τσουφ. 

Ξέρω ότι δεν μοιάζει εκατό τα εκατό με το τσαφ-τσουφ, αλλά προσαρμόζεται πιο εύκολα. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου ξεχωρίζω τους «αστυνομικούς περιαγωγής» (!) για το «roaming policemen» σε κείμενο του defencenet.gr που μπορεί να πέρασε από πρώτο χέρι μηχανικής μετάφρασης.

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και το παρακάτω σχόλιο του Ν.Σ.:
Το άρθρο αυτό έχει τίτλο “Τα 29 σημάδια που δείχνουν ότι η Νέα Τάξη μεταμορφώνει την κοινωνία σε μια πλήρως ελεγχόμενη μάζα” και περιέχει το γνωστό τσουβάλιασμα από θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, παλαβομάρες και θεμιτές ανησυχίες. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, φοβάμαι ότι τα σημάδια που δείχνουν ότι η Νέα Τάξη μεταμορφώνει την κοινωνία σε πλήρως ελεγχόμενη μάζα, δεν είναι 29 αλλά τριάντα. Το τριακοστό σημάδι είναι ότι πολλοί πιστεύουν τέτοια άρθρα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και το παρακάτω σχόλιο του Ν.Σ.:
> Το άρθρο αυτό έχει τίτλο “Τα 29 σημάδια που δείχνουν ότι η Νέα Τάξη μεταμορφώνει την κοινωνία σε μια πλήρως ελεγχόμενη μάζα” και περιέχει το γνωστό τσουβάλιασμα από θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, παλαβομάρες και θεμιτές ανησυχίες. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, φοβάμαι ότι τα σημάδια που δείχνουν ότι η Νέα Τάξη μεταμορφώνει την κοινωνία σε πλήρως ελεγχόμενη μάζα, δεν είναι 29 αλλά τριάντα. Το τριακοστό σημάδι είναι ότι πολλοί πιστεύουν τέτοια άρθρα.



Βρε για δε κάτι συμπτώσεις!
Δυστυχώς, αυτοί που πιστεύουν κάτι τέτοια άρθρα, και όχι μόνο τα πιστεύουν αλλά και τα αναπαράγουν επιπόλαια και άκριτα, με συνέπεια να γεμίζει το διαδίκτυο ευρήματα και το ηλεκτρονικό μας ταχυδρομείο σκουπίδια, είναι πολύ περισσότεροι απ' όσο νομίζουμε.
Το συγκεκριμένο που επισυνάπτω ήταν η σταγόνα που ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι μου και έγινε αφορμή να σβήσω από τη λίστα των ανθρώπων με τους οποίους διατηρώ ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία έναν καλό μου φίλο.

Πολύ σύντομα θα ακολουθήσει ειδικό ποστ σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...]Δυστυχώς, αυτοί που πιστεύουν κάτι τέτοια άρθρα, και όχι μόνο τα πιστεύουν αλλά και τα αναπαράγουν επιπόλαια και άκριτα, με συνέπεια να γεμίζει το διαδίκτυο ευρήματα και το ηλεκτρονικό μας ταχυδρομείο σκουπίδια, είναι πολύ περισσότεροι απ' όσο νομίζουμε.
> [...]


Καλημέρα.

Το συγκεκριμένο σκουπίδι το αναπαράγουν αυτολεξεί 464 ιστοσελίδες και μπλογκ τελικά (ενώ αρχικά ο γκούγκλης εμφανίζει χιλιάδες ευρήματα) - ωστόσο 66 από αυτά τα 464 ευρήματα είναι από έναν ιστότοπο, άλλα 113 από έναν άλλο, 35 από έναν άλλο, 36 από έναν άλλο, 33 από έναν άλλο, 37 από έναν άλλο, 20 από έναν άλλο, 40 από έναν άλλο, και μετά σιχάθηκα την κασκάτα (είπαν της γριάς «βάλε λίγο έκο» κι αυτή έκατσε και...). Όσο για το «επιπόλαια και άκριτα» - αν εξαιρέσω όσους στέλνουν αβλεπί ό,τι τους έρθει στο ηλεταχυδρομείο τους, επειδή γι' αυτούς δεν μπορώ να κρίνω - ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στα υπόλοιπα θέματα που δημοσιεύονται σ' αυτούς τους ιστότοπους και τον τρόπο που παρουσιάζονται, δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2012)

daeman said:


> Όσο για το «επιπόλαια και άκριτα» - αν εξαιρέσω όσους στέλνουν αβλεπί ό,τι τους έρθει στο ηλεταχυδρομείο τους, επειδή γι' αυτούς δεν μπορώ να κρίνω - ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στα υπόλοιπα θέματα που δημοσιεύονται σ' αυτούς τους ιστότοπους και τον τρόπο που παρουσιάζονται, δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος.



Συμφωνώ πέρα για πέρα. Το "επιπόλαια και άκριτα" αναφερόταν αποκλειστικά και μόνο στον άνθρωπο που μου το έστειλε με μέιλ. Ακριβώς μια από τις παραμέτρους που του επισήμανα στην απάντησή μου ήταν η _*σκοπιμότητα*_ αυτών των δημοσιευμάτων (που για την ώρα συγκρατούμαι και δεν τα χαρακτηρίζω).

Έχω υποσχεθεί ποστ για το θέμα, με αυτή την αφορμή. Και θα το φτιάξω μόλις πάρω μια ανάσα, γιατί το κακό παράγινε. Και, προφανώς, με ένα ποστ δεν έχω την ψευδαίσθηση ότι θα αλλάξει τίποτα, αλλά κάπου πρέπει να ακουστεί και ο αντίλογος. Τόσο επί της αρχής όσο και για το συγκεκριμένο σίχαμα (και εννοώ το κείμενο, βέβαια. Όχι το φίλο που το έστειλε).
Ή, σε τελική ανάλυση, απλώς για να το βγάλω από μέσα μου, βρε αδερφέ!


----------



## pidyo (Dec 2, 2012)

Μου είπαν ότι ειπώθηκε στην τηλεόραση (δεν ξέρω τα συμφραζόμενα):

«στην Καλιφόρνια, στη Νόρθια Καρολάινα»

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος για τη μεταγραφή: μπορεί να εννοούσαν «στην Όρθια Καρολάινα». Επιπλέον, το κόμμα ήταν, λέει, επεξηγηματικό, όχι παρατακτικό, δηλαδή η Όρθια Καρολάινα βρίσκεται στηΓκαλιφόρνια. Σε αντίθεση με την Ξαπλωμένη Καρολάινα που βρίσκεται αλλού.


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Μου είπαν ότι ειπώθηκε στην τηλεόραση (δεν ξέρω τα συμφραζόμενα):
> 
> «στην Καλιφόρνια, στη Νόρθια Καρολάινα»
> 
> Δεν είμαι βέβαιος για τη μεταγραφή: μπορεί να εννοούσαν «στην Όρθια Καρολάινα». Επιπλέον, το κόμμα ήταν, λέει, επεξηγηματικό, όχι παρατακτικό, δηλαδή η Όρθια Καρολάινα βρίσκεται στηΓκαλιφόρνια. Σε αντίθεση με την Ξαπλωμένη Καρολάινα που βρίσκεται αλλού.



Η Όρθια Καρολάινα, στο _Pure Pleasure_ του Shaggy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBRuMbicUpo 

 Η Ξαπλωτή Καρολάινα (Ξαπλαρολάινα), η πρώτη των Folkes Brothers - που μόλις πέρυσι αξιώθηκαν να βγάλουν το πρώτο τους άλμπουμ, το _Don't Leave Me Darling_ (πού πας; μη σηκώνεσαι, Καρολάινα, πού να τρέχεις τώρα...), 50+ χρόνια μετά το σημαδιακό για τη μουσική της Τζαμάικας σινγκλ Oh Carolina· αυτό θα πει αραλίκι: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxgS4WVAWRQ  
Και βέβαια - όρθια, ξαπλωτή ή καθιστή - η Καρολάινα βρίσκεται αλλού, στην Τζαμάικα. Στες ΗΠες εγώ ξέρω Καρολίνες, με τα ρύζια.

Άντε, και στην Ορθή Ντακότα και την Ξαπλωντακότα· ιπτάμενες υπήρχαν, αλλά οι πιο πολλές αναπαύονται πια.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2012)

Την Κυριακή στο _Mythbusters _τού Discovery Channel ένα shop (= εργαστήριο / συνεργείο, εδώ) έγινε "μαγαζί".

Τη Δευτέρα στο _NCIS _τού Star Channel το Horn of Africa (=Κέρας της Αφρικής) έγινε Ν.Α. Αφρική (ενώ σκέτα Ανατολική είναι, αν και οι αγγλόφωνοι τη λένε Βορειοανατολική — πάντως _Νοτιο_ανατολική με καμία κυβέρνηση). Παρεμπ, η ελληνική βικιπαίδεια έχει ένα ανεκδιήγητο «Ιστορία του Κέρας της Αφρικής».


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 4, 2012)

Χτες η ΝΕΤ είχε ντοκυμανταίρ με τίτλο: _Η *Αυτού *Μεγαλειότητα: Η τρίχα_! Κρατική τηλεόραση σού λέει μετά... Ποιοτική τηλεόραση σού λέει μετά...


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2012)

Από χολυγουντοκουτσομπολίστικη εκπομπή του Νόβα, πριν από λίγο:
... σχετικά με τις καταδίκες [του Τομ Κρουζ] για τη Σαϊντεολογία
... in relation with his convictions...

Συνέχεια της σχετικής κουβέντας:
*Scientology = Σαϊεντολογία ή Σαηεντολογία;*


----------



## elimeli (Dec 6, 2012)

Μερικά διαμαντάκια (δείγμα 30 σελίδων περίπου) από αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα πασίγνωστου μπεστ-σελερίστα συγγραφέα, που εκδίδει μεγάλος εκδοτικός οίκος:
Άλλος ένας δίσκος με *ελαφρώς άψητα μεζεδάκια* πέρασε από μπροστά τους.
Με όλο τον σεβασμό, Μάικ, είσαι *αρκετά διαυγής*...
Ο Άλαν *δεν της έδωσε κάτι παραπάνω από ένα ανασήκωμα των ώμων κι ένα ξεφύσημα*.
Ο Τ... Κ... *στήριξε τις αρθρώσεις των δαχτύλων του *στο τραπέζι κι έσκυψε, *ρίχνοντας τη σκιά του **πάνω απ' τους τρεις άντρες *που κάθονταν εκεί. "*Καίνε τ' αυτιά μου*;" ρώτησε.
... καθώς *η σιωπή παρέμενε ακλόνητη*, αποφάσισε ότι δεν τον κρατούσε τίποτα εκεί.
Τα παπούτσια του ήταν μαύρα, γυαλιστερά, *αγρατσούνιστα*.
*Η πόρτα μιας παμπ άνοιξε, αποβάλλοντας έναν πότη μες στη νύχτα*.
"Μ' αρέσει *να διατηρώ τον έλεγχο*".
... κοίταξε μια δεξιά και μια αριστερά, *προσπαθώντας να υπολογίσει το επίπεδο κινδύνου*.
"*Έτερον εκάτερον, ρε πούστη μου*".
Όλα όσα ήξερε, όλα όσα υποπτευόταν, *οδηγούσαν σε μια επικείμενη προοπτική*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2012)

Τη δικαστική οδό παίρνει η λίστα των «αιφνιδίως πλουτισθέντων» (σήμερα, στο Βήμα, έχουμε και εικόνα αν εξαφανιστεί).

Αφού δεν σας πάνε οι μετοχές, είναι και ζόρικος _ο πλουτίσας_, γεν πληθ _των πλουτισάντων_, τι τα θέτε τα μεταξωτά σαλβάρια;


----------



## Themis (Dec 7, 2012)

Άσε που, αν φύγουμε από την ενεργητική φωνή (_πλουτίζω_), χάνουμε και τον ανυπέρβλητο παρακείμενο: _πεπλούτικα_. Ένα φτωχό μεσοπαθητικό_ πεπλούτισμαι_ δεν μπορεί να αναπληρώσει τέτοια απώλεια.


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2012)

> Άλλος ένας δίσκος με *ελαφρώς άψητα μεζεδάκια* πέρασε από μπροστά τους.


Αυτό πως να ήταν άραγε στο πρωτότυπο; 
Πέρα από το ότι ακούγεται σαν άρθρο στο γνωστό Νικομπλογκ. 



> Ο Τ... Κ... *στήριξε τις αρθρώσεις των δαχτύλων του *στο τραπέζι κι έσκυψε, *ρίχνοντας τη σκιά του **πάνω απ' τους τρεις άντρες *που κάθονταν εκεί. "*Καίνε τ' αυτιά μου*;" ρώτησε.



Εδώ απλώς γέλασα. 



> "*Έτερον εκάτερον, ρε πούστη μου*".



Κι εδώ πως ήταν το πρωτότυπο;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2012)

elimeli said:


> "*Έτερον εκάτερον, ρε πούστη μου*".


Αυτό πάντως θα 'κανε πολύ καλή στάμπα σε μπλουζάκι! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2012)

elimeli said:


> "*Έτερον εκάτερον, ρε πούστη μου*".



Γαμάτη ατάκα.:lol::lol::lol:

Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί είναι το κόμμα.


----------



## elimeli (Dec 7, 2012)

Επανέρχομαι με νέα μεταφραστικά διαμάντια από συλλογή διηγημάτων πολύ σπουδαίου συγγραφέα, που έχει εκδώσει άλλος μεγάλος εκδοτικός οίκος. Καλή διασκέδαση.

*Τα χαρίσματα των γιων μου είναι εν γένει ταπεινότερα, μπορούσαν να ξεκρίνουν το καλό άλογο, μα όχι το απαράμιλλο*.
... έμεναν με τους γονείς μου στο Λος Άντζελες, όπου ο πατέρας μου *εργαζόταν ως μαστροπός νέων ταλέντων * για λογαριασμό ενός κινηματογραφικού στούντιο.
*Δεν είναι της παρούσης να εξετάσουμε το κατά πόσον η πλειοψηφία, αν όχι το σύνολο, των "επαγγελματιών" παίδων θα έπρεπε να αποτελέσει αντικείμενο ποινικών διώξεων, οίκτου, ή ασυγκίνητης εκτέλεσης για διασάλευση της κοινής ησυχίας.*
Εν τέλει *το κατόρθωσα μέσω κοπιώδους κολακείας *με στόχο την εύνοια του διοικητή της μονάδας μου,...
Όλες οι κλινάμαξες το 1942 *διέθεταν εξαερισμό κατ' επίφασιν και μόνον*, κι απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι *έβριθαν από αλφαμίτες*...
... συγκρατώ μονάχα δύο λεπτομέρειες: ότι *είχε ένα οργανάκι που έπαιζε κυριολεκτικά πίσω απ' το σβέρκο μου*, κι ότι η γυναίκα που καθόταν δεξιά μου στράφηκε προς το μέρος μου και ψιθύρισε *με ενθουσιασμό κουίντας*...
*Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερα σαφή εικόνα *ως προς το τι μεσολάβησε την επόμενη μία ώρα κι ένα τέταρτο, *εξόν απ' τη θεμελιώδη αποσία εφόρμησης στο εμβατήριο του Λόενγκριν*.
Σε γενικές γραμμές, ωστόσο, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι *πέρασα τον περισσότερο χρόνο σε αλλεπάλληλα, αυτοπαθή νοσοκομειακά επισκεπτήρια*.
*Είχα μια παρατεταμένη κι άνανδρη υποψία*, όση ώρα παρέμεινα συνολικά στην αίθουσα, ότι άνα πάσα στιγμή θα πάθαινα εσωτερική αιμορραγία, *ή ό,τι θα 'σπαγα, το λιγότερο, κάνα παΐδι, παρά τον κορσέ από επιδέσμους που φορούσα*.
... *η ανύπαντρη νύφη, σκυφτή, με τους γονείς να τη φρουρούν εκατέρωθεν, οδηγήθηκε υποβασταζόμενη, κι από εκεί, με τρόπο λεπτεπίλεπτο, κατά μήκος της μεγάλης πέτρινης σκάλας ώς το πεζοδρόμιο. Κατόπιν τοποθετήθηκε με προσοχή -σχεδόν χέρι με χέρι, καταπώς φάνηκε- στην πρώτη από τις μαύρες γυαλιστερές λιμουζίνες...*
*Το στιγμιότυπο ήταν πολύ πιπεράτο -άξιο σκανδαλοθηρικής φυλλάδας-, κι επίσης ως είθισται στη σκανδαλοθηρία, διέθετε θίασο πολυπληθή από αυτόπτες μάρτυρες, διότι οι προσκεκλημένοι (εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου) είχαν αρχίσει ήδη να ξεχύνονται απ' το κτήριο, καίτοι κόσμια, σε άγρυπνες, μη σου πω και γουρλομάτικες, αγέλες.*
*Ο ήλιος του Ιουνίου ήταν τόσο πυρωμένος κι άγριος, η μεσολάβησή του τόσο όμοια με πλήθος φωτογραφικών φλας, που η εικόνα της νύφης, καθώς κατέβαινε με τον οιονεί αναπηρικό της τρόπο τα πέτρινα σκαλιά, θόλωνε σχεδόν, στα σημεία όπου το θόλωμα ήταν ζωτικής σημασίας*.
*... συνειδητοποίησα με αιφνίδια αμηχανία πως ικανοποιούσα τις ανάγκες μιας, κατά κύριο λόγο, γηραιότερης, κοντύτερης, ευτραφέστερης γενιάς, και οι επιδόσεις μου ως αγκωνοπιάστη και πορτοσφαλιστή έλαβαν ένα ολωσδιόλου κίβδηλο σθένος. Άρχισα να συμπεριφέρομαι ως ένας εξόχως επιτήδειος, καθ' όλα υποχρεωτικός νεαρός γίγαντας που βήχει.*
Το αυτοκίνητο είχε πάρει δυτική πορεία, *καρφί, τρόπον τινά, για τον διάπλατο φούρνο του απογευματινού ουρανού*.

Το αδαμαντωρυχείο επεκτείνεται και στις 196 σελίδες του βιβλίου με πλούσια κοιτάσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά, elimeli! Γελάω μέχρι δακρύων κάνα δεκάλεπτο!

Η αγορά σε πλήρη δράση: Ό,τι πληρώνεις, τυπώνεις!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2012)

Πράγματι :) 
εγώ έχω και μια άλλη απορία: ο συγγραφεύς τωόντι γράφει έτσι, πιο επίσημα; Γιατί αλλιώς, νομίζω ότι ο μεταφραστής έχει πατήσει μια από τις πιο επικίνδυνες μεταφραστικές μπανανόφλουδες: έχει ανεβάσει το ρέτζιστερ μερικές σκάλες παραπάνω από ό,τι χρειάζεται.


----------



## elimeli (Dec 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πράγματι :)
> εγώ έχω και μια άλλη απορία: ο συγγραφεύς τωόντι γράφει έτσι, πιο επίσημα; Γιατί αλλιώς, νομίζω ότι ο μεταφραστής έχει πατήσει μια από τις πιο επικίνδυνες μεταφραστικές μπανανόφλουδες: έχει ανεβάσει το ρέτζιστερ μερικές σκάλες παραπάνω από ό,τι χρειάζεται.



Όχι, ο συγγραφέας δεν γράφει έτσι, καμία σχέση. Δεν θα πω ποιος είναι, γιατί θα αποκαλυφθεί και το βιβλίο και ο μεταφραστής (πράγμα που δεν θέλω). Ωστόσο τονίζω ότι είναι από τους σπουδαιότερους συγγραφείς του 20ού αιώνα. Εντάξει, μπορεί ο μεταφραστής να είναι άσχετος ή να παίρνει ληγμένα και ο επιμελητής να πήγε στο ψυχιατρείο, αλλά είναι τεράστιες οι ευθύνες του εκδοτικού (των εκδοτικών εν γένει) που πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2012)

Αρνούμαι να πιστέψω ότι αυτός που έκανε την μετάφραση ξέρει ελληνικά.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 7, 2012)

Αυτός που έκανε τη μετάφραση είναι φανερό ότι ξέρει ελληνικά. Επίσης όμως είναι φανερό 1) ότι δεν ξανακοίταξε ποτέ τι έγραψε -όχι επειδή δεν τον ένοιαζε αλλά επειδή δεν προλάβαινε 2) ο επιμελητής πήρε τζάμπα λεφτά 3) ο όρος "σοβαρός" εκδοτικός οίκος είναι από τους μεγαλύτερους ευφημισμούς. Και από τις μεγαλύτερες αδικίες.

ΥΓ. Εννοείται ότι όλα αυτά τα γράφω αγνοώντας παντελώς και τον μεταφραστή και τον εκδοτικό οίκο και το βιβλίο. Απλώς μιλάει η πικρή μου πείρα και ως αναγνώστριας και ως μεταφράστριας


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ελληγενή, μπορεί κανείς να μιλάει εξαιρετικά και την ξένη γλώσσα και τη μητρική του, αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι είναι απαραίτητα και καλός μεταφραστής. Όταν δεν έχεις μεταφραστική εκπαίδευση, ούτε μεταφραστική εμπειρία, και έχεις και άγνοια κινδύνου, είναι εύκολο να την πατήσεις (_μα αφού έτσι λέει το πρωτότυπο! Μα αφού έτσι ακούγεται καλύτερα!_)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2012)

Εν πρώτοις δεν κυριολεκτώ, είπα απλώς ότι "αρνούμαι να το δεχτώ". Αλλά, ρε παιδιά, μερικά απ' αυτά δεν βγάζουν καν νόημα, στα ελληνικά, ή είναι πράγματα που απλώς δεν λέγονται. Ανάθεμα κι αν σημαίνει τίποτα το "_αλλεπάλληλα, αυτοπαθή νοσοκομειακά επισκεπτήρια_" ή το άλλο το "_Είχα μια παρατεταμένη κι άνανδρη υποψία_". Τι στο καλό είναι η άνανδρη και η παρατεταμένη υποψία;


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2012)

Επειδή πολλοί γνωρίζουμε το βιβλίο, θα αρκεστώ να πω ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να καταλαβαίνει ο μεταφραστής ότι ακόμα και οι πιο δύσκολες, οι πιο στρυφνές, οι πιο περίεργες διατυπώσεις του πρωτοτύπου δεν επιτρέπεται να γίνονται γελοίες στη μετάφραση. Κάποιοι συγγραφείς και κάποια βιβλία απαιτούν πολύ περισσότερη ώρα από όση δείχνει η μετάφρασή τους.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2012)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι την αυτή σοβαρότητα θα έπρεπε να δείχνει κυρίως ο εκδότης. Τέτοιου είδους μεταφράσεις στερούν από τον αναγνώστη το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## sarant (Dec 7, 2012)

Ο μεταφραστής δεν πρέπει να είναι άσχετος, στοιχηματίζω ότι δεν θα έχει πολλές παρανοήσεις, ας πούμε. Ίσως όμως αυτό είναι χειρότερο. Είχα κι εγώ συναντήσει μια παρόμοια περίπτωση (σε άλλο επίπεδο, πολύ λιγότερο εξωφρενικό). Τελικά αποφάσισα να μη γράψω στο μπλογκ (σε μερικούς έχω αφηγηθεί καναδυό μεταφραστικά στιγμιότυπα από το βιβλίο) αλλά γράφει αυτό τον μήνα η Παπαδήμα στην ARB.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εν πρώτοις δεν κυριολεκτώ, είπα απλώς ότι "αρνούμαι να το δεχτώ". Αλλά, ρε παιδιά, μερικά απ' αυτά δεν βγάζουν καν νόημα, στα ελληνικά, ή είναι πράγματα που απλώς δεν λέγονται. Ανάθεμα κι αν σημαίνει τίποτα το "_αλλεπάλληλα, αυτοπαθή νοσοκομειακά επισκεπτήρια_" ή το άλλο το "_Είχα μια παρατεταμένη κι άνανδρη υποψία_". Τι στο καλό είναι η άνανδρη και η παρατεταμένη υποψία;



Γιατί, το *θεμελιώδης αποσία εφόρμησης* το καταλαβαίνεις; 
Εμένα μου μυρίζει λίγο γκουγκλομετάφραση, γιατί βλέπω πολλές φράσεις μεταφρασμένες λέξη προς λέξη, και επίσης κανένας μεταφραστής που ξέρει τη λέξη «αυτοπαθές» δε θα τη συνδύαζε με το «νοσοκομειακό επισκεπτήριο»...


----------



## sarant (Dec 7, 2012)

Μάλλον αυτά δεν τα διάβασα προσεχτικά όταν είπα ότι δεν είναι άσχετος.


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2012)

"Τον Ιούλιο ο κ. Σόυμπλε μου ενεχυρίασε μια λίστα με τα μέτρα που δεν έχουμε υλοποιήσει" (ενεχυρίασε αντί για ενεχείρισε). Γ. Στουρνάρας, στους Νέους Φακέλους με τον Παπαχελά, γύρω στο 20'.


----------



## sarant (Dec 8, 2012)

Στο Βήμα γράφτηκε "μου είχε ενεχηρίσει"
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=487068
(το γράφω στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2012)

Και μη χοιρότερα...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2012)

Πάνε αρκετές μέρες που το είδα στην ΕΤ1, αλλά τώρα το θυμήθηκα. Έδειχνε Όλιβερ Τουίστ:

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Blimey! ‘es eating his bowl. Someone’s got to ask for more! = [/FONT]Μπλάιμεϊ, κάποιος θέλει κι άλλο!

Ο κύριος Μπλάιμεϊ μπορεί να προστεθεί στη στρατιά των ανύπαρκτων, νομίζω.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πάνε αρκετές μέρες που το είδα στην ΕΤ1, αλλά τώρα το θυμήθηκα. Έδειχνε Όλιβερ Τουίστ:
> 
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Blimey! ‘es eating his bowl. Someone’s got to ask for more! = [/FONT]Μπλάιμεϊ, κάποιος θέλει κι άλλο!
> 
> Ο κύριος Μπλάιμεϊ μπορεί να προστεθεί στη στρατιά των ανύπαρκτων, νομίζω.




:clap::clap::lol::lol:
Μα δεν το γράφει καν σωστά. Μπλάιμ_*ι *_λέγεται ο άθρωπας. :twit::lol:
Και είναι κι αυτό ελληνικό: Μπλάημης. Από το μπλα >μπλάστρι ("σαν μπλάστρι το έκανες πάλι το πιλάφι") ημι (μισο = από το μισολιωμένο ρύζι). Αυτός που αντί για ατζέμ πιλάφι κάνει λαπά. There, you see?;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ελληγενή, μπορεί κανείς να μιλάει εξαιρετικά και την ξένη γλώσσα και τη μητρική του, αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι είναι απαραίτητα και καλός μεταφραστής.


Αυτό ξαναπές το...


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πάνε αρκετές μέρες που το είδα στην ΕΤ1, αλλά τώρα το θυμήθηκα. Έδειχνε Όλιβερ Τουίστ:
> 
> Blimey! ‘es eating his bowl. Someone’s got to ask for more! = Μπλάιμεϊ, κάποιος θέλει κι άλλο!
> 
> Ο κύριος Μπλάιμεϊ μπορεί να προστεθεί στη στρατιά των ανύπαρκτων, νομίζω.



Cor blimey! Τυφλώθ'κα! :blink: Στο δοξαπατρί με βρήκε. Πάλι καλά που είναι τραύμα δοξαπατρισμού κι επιστρέφω στα πάτρια 
(σαν άλλος Ουλύσσες), στο Μπλίτεϊ, εκεί που μεγαλούργησαν οι Μπήτλες.  Oliver with a twist and a shout.


----------



## sarant (Dec 9, 2012)

Ωωω, τέλειος ο Μπλαήμης! Φωτιά και τσεκούλι!


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι το «ερωτεύτηκα με κάποιον» είναι αγγλισμός. Είναι πολλά τα ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ για «ερωτεύτηκα με», αλλά μπαίνει στη μέση και το «ερωτεύτηκα με την πρώτη ματιά» και χαλάει το μέτρημα.

Το τσάκωσα («ερωτεύτηκα με την πόλη») σε άρθρο στο protagon.gr που τέλειωνε ως εξής:
«Ίσως θα έπρεπε να αρχίσουμε και εμείς να τρώμε περισσότερα βελανίδια. Γιατί όπως φαίνεται και αποδεικνύεται είναι *υπέρ το δέον* θρεπτικά».

Βεβαίως, «υπέρ το δέον» είναι το σωστό, όχι «υπέρ του δέοντος». Αλλά «υπέρ το δέον» σημαίνει «παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει». Εδώ πρέπει να βάλουμε λέξη που δείχνει το πολύ χωρίς να το κάνει υπερβολικό και ανάρμοστο: _πολύ, λίαν, εξαιρετικά, ιδιαίτερα_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2012)

Και για να είμαστε ρεαλιστές, πρέπει να βάλουμε _αρκούντως_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2012)

Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας. Βλέπω σήμερα στο γούγλη ότι είναι τα "197α γενέθλια της Άντα Λάβλεϊς", και αναρωτιέμαι, το "Άντα" τι ακριβώς είναι; Μεταγραφή δεν είναι, γιατί τότε θα ήταν Έιντα. Μετάφραση; Εξελληνισμός; Βέβαια το έχω ακούσει το όνομα "Άντα" στα ελληνικά, αλλά πάντοτε ως υποκοριστικό. Έχει καθιερωθεί και ως απόδοση του Ada; Χρησιμοποιείται και αλλού; Ξέρουμε καμιά άλλη Άντα; (Θυμάμαι να διαβάζω παλιότερα κάπου το όνομα της κόρης του λόρδου Βύρωνα ως "Άδα").


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2012)

Οπτική μεταγραφή, προφανώς. Αν και, αν δεν απατώμαι, προφέρεται και _Άντα_, στα αγγλικά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν προφέρεται Άντα στα αγγλικά (αμφιβάλλω), σίγουρα [έιντα] είναι, αλλά ποτέ δεν την έχω δει _Έιντα_ στα ελληνικά, οπότε έχουμε να κάνουμε με κλασικό μητσισμό κλασική οπτική μεταγραφή. Πάντα αναρωτιόμουν όμως: «της Άντα» ή «της Άντας»;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2012)

Καλά που το ανέφερες, και μου είχε διαφύγει. Στο γούγλη είναι "της Άντας" (παρασύρθηκα και το έβαλα "της Άντα" στο προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου), και αυτό ήταν το άλλο σκέλος της ερώτησής μου, που ξέχασα να κάνω. Αν είναι οπτική μεταγραφή, τότε γιατί κλίνεται; Από κλασσική μητσική ολίσθηση, μήπως;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2012)

Προσωπική μου γνώμη, και μόνο, είναι ότι κλίνεται γιατί μοιάζει με την Άννα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Αν κλίνεται (και εμένα μου αρέσουν αυτά όταν κλίνονται), δεν είναι επειδή μοιάζει με την _Άννα_ ή την _Αδαμαντία > Άντα_ μόνο, αλλά επειδή μοιάζει με όλα τα θηλυκά σε -_α_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2012)

Σχετικό (για την ακλισιά της Άννας κλπ) το σημερινό της Άννας Δαμιανίδη: Η γιορτή της γενικής


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν κλίνεται (και εμένα μου αρέσουν αυτά όταν κλίνονται), δεν είναι επειδή μοιάζει με την _Άννα_ ή την _Αδαμαντία > Άντα_ μόνο, αλλά επειδή μοιάζει με όλα τα θηλυκά σε -_α_.



Μπορεί. Όμως υπάρχουν πολλά άκλιτα θηλυκά σε -α (Αλίσια, Αΐσα, Νταϊάνα*, Αντρέα, Αμέλια, Κάρλα, Κλόντια και Κλαούντια, Βίλμα, κτλ). Κατά την γνώμη μου, το πότε κλίνεται ένα ξένο θηλυκό σε -α, έχει να κάνει με τα εξής:

1. πόσο κοντινό είναι -ηχητικά- σε κάποιο κλιτό (ομόρριζο ή μη)
2. κατά πόσο υπάρχει ελληνικό αντίστοιχο
3. αν υπάρχει το όνομα στα ελληνικά, έστω κι αν είναι σπάνιο
4. αν συνηθιζόταν να είναι κλιτό, σε προπολεμικές εποχές, και έχει έτσι καθιερωθεί
5. αν είναι όνομα που κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα, έστω κι αν είναι ξένο (π.χ. Ταμίλα, που είναι λίγο μοιρασμένα τα κλιτά και τα άκλιτα)


* η Νταϊάνα βρίσκεται και κλιτή, όπως και άλλα θηλυκά σε -α, αλλά η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ευρημάτων είναι άκλιτα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Θα συσκεφθώ με τον εαυτό μου κάποια στιγμή για να δω αν και πότε θα μεταφέρω αυτή τη συζήτηση εδώ:
*Οι στάχτες της Άντζελα(ς) και το χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντας*


----------



## Themis (Dec 10, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι σωστά τα λέει ο Ελληγεννής. Ιδίως το (1), δηλαδή το "πόσο κοντινό είναι -ηχητικά- σε κάποιο κλιτό (ομόρριζο ή μη)", έχει καθοριστική σημασία στις αμφιλεγόμενες περιπτώσεις. Φυσικά, υπάρχει και ένα γενικότερο εξυπακουόμενο (6): κατά πόσον το όνομα το έχει περιλάβει γραφίδα ελληνοντεμέκ κλισεοκτόνα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2012)

Αλήθεια, μια Νεοϋορκέζα Νόρα εσείς πώς θα τη... γενικεύατε; Άσιγμη ή σιγμωμένη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2012)

Σιγμωμένη. Της Νόρας Τσάρλεστον. Της Ντόρας Μπάκτζον. Της Ευδώρας Οτιδήποτε. Της Γιουντόρας γκουχ γκουχ...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2012)

Πάντα σιγμωμένη.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2012)

Ο Γούγλης —με τις γνωστές υπερβολές του— δίνει 10.700 "της Νόρας Βαλσάμη" έναντι 8 "της Νόρα Βαλσάμη".


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2012)

Τα μελαγχολικά μάτια της Γουινόνας, το κοκαλιάρικο σώμα της Ούμας, τα θελκτικά χείλη της Τζούλιας (Ρόμπερτς), το δεν ξέρω τί της Κριστίνας (Αγκιλέρα), το κάτι άλλο της Μίλας (Κούνις), το βάλτε ό,τι θέτε της Τζέσικας (Άλμπα), το κατιτί τελοσπάντων της Αντριάνας (Λίμα), της Μίλας (Γιόβοβιτς), της Σάντρας (Μπούλοκ), της Αντζέλικας (Χιούστον) ...


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2012)

Μακάρι να συμφωνούσαν και οι επιμελητές μαζί σας.
Λίγες οι νύχτες με φεγγάρι που... εεεε... λίγες οι γενικές με σίγμα που τους αρέσουν. :s


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2012)

Έχει κι άλλα, εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2012)

Earion said:


> Τα μελαγχολικά μάτια της Γουινόνας, το κοκαλιάρικο σώμα της Ούμας, τα θελκτικά χείλη της Τζούλιας (Ρόμπερτς), το δεν ξέρω τί της Κριστίνας (Αγκιλέρα), το κάτι άλλο της Μίλας (Κούνις), το βάλτε ό,τι θέτε της Τζέσικας (Άλμπα), το κατιτί τελοσπάντων της Αντριάνας (Λίμα), της Μίλας (Γιόβοβιτς), της Σάντρας (Μπούλοκ), της Αντζέλικας (Χιούστον) ...



Της Ούμας Θέρμαν και της Γουινόνας Ράιντερ; Δεν νομίζω ότι θα το έλεγα ποτέ. Αλλά Τζούλιας, Κριστίνας και Αντριάνας θα έλεγα -και όχι μόνο εγώ, είναι συχνότατα. Προσωπικά το αποδίδω στους 5 κανόνες που έγραψα (Τζούλια και Αντριάνα έχουμε στην Ελλάδα, Κριστιάνες έχουμε επίσης, που είναι κοντινό στο Κριστίνα, ενώ βεβαίως έχουμε και Χριστίνα).



Themis said:


> Φυσικά, υπάρχει και ένα γενικότερο εξυπακουόμενο (6): κατά πόσον το όνομα το έχει περιλάβει γραφίδα ελληνοντεμέκ κλισεοκτόνα.



Ω, ναι, φυσικά. Υπήρξαν κλιτότατα ονόματα που πέρασαν στην αιώνια ακλισιά. Γενικά είμαι αντίθετος σ' αυτό. Η Τζοκόντα, της Τζοκόντας, χωρίς συζήτηση (ειδικά δε αν πρόκειται για το έργο του Χατζιδάκι, που είναι τίτλος· δεν αλλάζει).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] που είναι τίτλος· δεν αλλάζει


Εσύ δηλαδή διαβάζεις τους τίτλους του _Το Βήμα_;


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

> Οι αξιωματικοί Marie Gauthier, come de Rigny (Δεριγνύ), Lodewijk van Heiden (Χέυδεν) και Eduard Codrington (Κόδρινγκτον) «ηρωοποιήθηκαν» και τα ονόματά τους δόθηκαν σε κεντρικές οδούς. Που ξέρετε, σε μερικά χρόνια μπορεί ο Σουλεϊμάν ο Μεγαλοπρεπής να έχει κι αυτός ανάλογη τύχη. http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=20525



Ήταν αξιωματικός η Μαρία Γκοτιέ; Ανακάλυψα ότι ήταν δυο από τα ονόματα του Δεριγνί. Μα είναι τόσο δύσκολο να συμβουλευτεί κανείς το λήμμα Battle of Navarino στη Wikipedia και να αντιγράψει τα σωστά ονόματα; (Αν πρέπει να γραφτεί και ο τίτλος του κόμη στα γαλλικά, είναι _comte_.)

*Commanders and leaders*
Britain: Vice-Adm *Edward Codrington* (Royal Navy)
France: Rear-Adm *Henri de Rigny* (Marine Royale de France)
Russian Empire: Rear-Adm *Lodewijk Heyden* (Imperial Russian Navy)
vs
Ottoman Empire: Ibrahim Pasha
Ottoman Empire: Reis-Pasha (Adm) Amir Tahir Pasha (imperial squadron)
Ottoman Empire: Reis (Capt) Capitan Bey (Alexandria squadron)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2012)

Ε αυτός δεν είναι comte, είναι come, όπως λέμε comme-il-faut (μην ψάχνετε το δεύτερο m, έπαθε συγχώνευση με το πρώτο). :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εσύ δηλαδή διαβάζεις τους τίτλους του _Το Βήμα_;



Αν καταλαβαίνω τι λες, αυτό είναι άλλο. Άλλο να αλλάξεις την πτώση κι άλλο να αλλάξεις την λέξη και να την κάνεις π.χ. άκλιτη ή να της αλλάξεις την ορθογραφία (αν η ορθογραφία έχει κάποιον λόγο που είναι έτσι -π.χ. να πεις "Η Γυναίκα της Ζακύνθου" αντί "της Ζάκυθος").


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Earion said:


> Τα μελαγχολικά μάτια της Γουινόνας, το κοκαλιάρικο σώμα της Ούμας, τα θελκτικά χείλη της Τζούλιας (Ρόμπερτς), το δεν ξέρω τί της Κριστίνας (Αγκιλέρα), το κάτι άλλο της Μίλας (Κούνις), το βάλτε ό,τι θέτε της Τζέσικας (Άλμπα), το κατιτί τελοσπάντων της Αντριάνας (Λίμα), της Μίλας (Γιόβοβιτς), της Σάντρας (Μπούλοκ), της Αντζέλικας (Χιούστον) ...


Εκτός από την Αγκιλέρα (που κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι της βρίσκουν), να μην τα συμπληρώσω τα κατιτιά [sic] των υπολοίπων που άφησες απροσδιόριστα, ιδίως της Τζέσικας, της Αντριάνας και των δύο ΑφροδιτοΜήλων, έτσι; Γιατί οι κινήσεις των χεριών δεν μπορούν εύκολα να περιγραφούν με λόγια. 

Πάντως είναι κρίμα να λένε οι αγγλόφωνοι π.χ. Winona's ή Uma's στη γενική (κι ας είναι κτητική) κι εμείς της Γουαϊνόνα (καλά, καλά, Γουινόνα) και της Ούμα· και πείτε με και Μήτσο, αν θέλετε.

Ελληγεννή, γενικά συμφωνώ με τις συνθήκες που έγραψες στο #5118, αλλά για τα παραδείγματα των άκλιτων: και Βίλμες ξέρω και Κλαούντιες και Νταϊάνες (642 γκουγκλιές «της Νταϊάνας», έναντι 549 «της Νταϊάνα» μπλιαχ). Από Κάρλες μόνο μία, τη λίμνη, όμως παρότι είναι αποξηραμένη 50 χρόνια τώρα (ωστόσο ξαναγεμίζει σιγά σιγά), υπάρχουν ακόμα 370 ευρήματα για «της λίμνης Κάρλας».

Όσο για την Άντα (της Άντας, τις Άντες· γνωρίζω κάμποσες), she walks in beauty.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2012)

Ax, αχ, αχ... με απογοητεύετε. Για την κόλαση της Μόνικας δεν βρήκατε τίποτα να πείτε; Ποιας _Μόοοονικας;_ Μπουρλότο!:devil:


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ax, αχ, αχ... με απογοητεύετε. Για την κόλαση της Μόνικας δεν βρήκατε τίποτα να πείτε; Ποιας _Μόοοονικας;_ Μπουρλότο!:devil:



Τα έχουμε πει ήδη, Μπέρνη (της Μπέρνης, οι Μπέρνες), σ' ένα νήμα για κοντσέρτα και συναυλίες όπου είχαμε δώσει παράσταση ανεκδότων:


daeman said:


> Εναλλακτικά:
> A true gentleman is someone who can describe Monica Belucci's figure without gesturing.


Ι guess that, when it comes to Monica, I'm not up to the task of being a true gentleman.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2012)

daeman said:


> (της Μπέρνης, οι Μπέρνες)



Μπέρνες; *Μπέρνες;* Πόσες ξέρεις, δηλαδή;


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Των φρονίμων τα παιδιά πριν γνωρίσουνε τις κλίνουν. :) Pick your favourite Burness. Mine is Robert.
Προετοιμασία. Γραμματική η δική μου, για έγκλημα η δική σου, όπως σε κόβω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ελληγεννή, γενικά συμφωνώ με τις συνθήκες που έγραψες στο #5118, αλλά για τα παραδείγματα των άκλιτων: και Βίλμες ξέρω και Κλαούντιες και Νταϊάνες (642 γκουγκλιές «της Νταϊάνας», έναντι 549 «της Νταϊάνα» μπλιαχ). Από Κάρλες μόνο μία, τη λίμνη, ωστόσο παρότι είναι αποξηραμένη 50 χρόνια τώρα (ωστόσο ξαναγεμίζει σιγά σιγά), υπάρχουν ακόμα 370 ευρήματα για «της λίμνης Κάρλας».



Σωστά, δεν κάθισα να μετρήσω τις μοναδικές Νταϊάνες, άρα παίρνω πίσω αυτό περί πλειοψηφίας. Υπάρχουν σίγουρα καλύτερα παραδείγματα που είμαι πολύ τεμπέλης για να σκεφτώ αυτήν την ώρα (και είμαι ελαφρώς απασχολημένος).


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Μην αγχώνεσαι, έχουμε και χρόνο (που λέει ο λόγος) και κατανόηση και κατάλληλο νήμα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2012)

daeman said:


> Των φρονίμων τα παιδιά πριν γνωρίσουνε τις κλίνουν. :) Pick your favourite Burness. Mine is Robert.
> Προετοιμασία. Γραμματική η δική μου, για έγκλημα η δική σου, όπως σε κόβω.



Ξέρω, ξέρω... Και τώρα περιμένεις να σου πω my love is like a red red rose κι άλλα τέτοια κοινότοπα που τα ξέρει και η κουτσή Μαρία.
Όμως το δικό μου αγαπημένο λέει 
Such is the fate of simple Bard,
On life's rough ocean luckless starr'd!
Unskilful he to note the card
Of prudent lore,
Till billows rage, and gales blow hard,
And whelm him o'er!


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Σιγά μην το κάνουμε διαφήμιση για ουίσκι (που δεν θυμάμαι και ποιο ήταν) ή βαλεντινόκαρτα με το red rose! Ενώ αυτό... :up:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2012)

Στο _Hawaii 5-0_ τώρα στον Σκάι, το wheels (=αμάξι, εδώ) αποδόθηκε "λάστιχα".


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2012)

_Τι, διάολο, συμβαίνει εδώ;_
Αυτό το είδα σε υπότιτλο στο Φοξ. Μ'άρεσαν τα κόμματα, το ότι ο υποτιτλιστής θεωρεί ότι η κλητική του διαόλου είναι σε -ο και άλλα πολλά. 
Αλλά επειδή γενικά εγώ είμαι από άλλο ανέκδοτο, κι όταν είμαι Ελλάδα δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση ποτέ κι έχω χάσει πολλά επεισόδια και τώρα που βρέθηκα με δορυφορικό πιάτο εν Λονδίνω του δίνω να καταλάβει, όσο θα έχω πρόσβαση στο πιάτο, τι φρούτο σταθμός είναι αυτός; Μας δείχνει διαφήμιση σήριαλ, σκηνές εναλλάσσονται με καρτέλλες που ρωτάνε Τι; Πως; κλπ και ακούμε μια Αγγλίδα να διαβάζει στην Αγγλική τη διαφήμιση. Στην αρχή νόμισα ότι ήταν διαφημίσεις των προγραμμάτων εισαγόμενες, μετά κατάλαβα ότι ήταν διαφημίσεις φτιαγμένες από το κανάλι, γιατί βλέπαμε π.χ._Τρίτη στις 22:00_ κι ακούγαμε Τιούζντεϊ ατ τεν. Και γιατί αμερικάνικα προγράμματα τα διαφήμιζε αγγλίδα (που δεν είμαι και 100% ότι ήταν αγγλίδα, μου φάνηκε ότι είχε κάτι το ελληνικό η προφορά της, αλλά μπορεί να μην άκουσα καλά, δεν το μελέτησα δα το θέμα). Και βλέπω και οι τίτλοι των σειρών αμετάφραστοι... Οπότε, γιατί μπαίνουν στον κόπο να υποτιτλίζουν; Όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> _Τι, διάολο, συμβαίνει εδώ;_
> Αυτό το είδα σε υπότιτλο στο Φοξ. Μ'άρεσαν τα κόμματα, το ότι ο υποτιτλιστής θεωρεί ότι η κλητική του διαόλου είναι σε -ο και άλλα πολλά.[...]



Χε χε, αυτόν το, διάολο, τον έχω ξαναδεί τον, ξέρω. Του 'χω κρατήσει πρώτη θέση στο κομματόριο. :devil: 
Να, καούν τα, κόμματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> _Τι, διάολο, συμβαίνει εδώ;_
> Αυτό το είδα σε υπότιτλο στο Φοξ. Μ' άρεσαν τα κόμματα, το ότι ο υποτιτλιστής θεωρεί ότι η κλητική του διαόλου είναι σε -ο και άλλα πολλά.


Αγαπητή μου, τον ξέρουμε. Μας αξιολογεί κιόλας ως άχρηστους επειδή εμείς δεν βάζουμε τα συγκεκριμένα κόμματα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> _Τι, διάολο, συμβαίνει εδώ;_
> Αυτό το είδα σε υπότιτλο στο Φοξ. Μ'άρεσαν τα κόμματα, το ότι ο υποτιτλιστής θεωρεί ότι η κλητική του διαόλου είναι σε -ο και άλλα πολλά.



Δεν ξέρω τι ήθελε να μεταφράσει ο κομματάρχης , αλλά άλλο «τι διάολο συμβαίνει εδώ;» κι άλλο «τι συμβαίνει εδώ, διάολε;». Κλητική βάζω εγώ στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, όχι στην πρώτη.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2012)

Την, κλητική, την υπέθεσα, για ελαφρυντικό. Προφανώς, δεν, ήταν. Κλητική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με την Έλσα, αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ. Το πρώτο είναι απλώς μια περίπτωση υπερελλειπτικής έκφρασης (τι στο διάολο).


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Την, κλητική, την υπέθεσα, για ελαφρυντικό. Προφανώς, δεν, ήταν. Κλητική.



:lol::lol::upz::upz:

Με κάτι τέτοια σχόλια σώζεις την ψυχή σου! 
Ουπς! Μισό λεπτό, να το γράψω, σωστά: Με κάτι, τέτοια, σχόλια σώζεις. Την. Ψυχή σου.:laugh:


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2012)

Εγώ δεν αναλαμβάνω ευθύνη για την κομματολαγνεία. Τι *στο καλό* να τα κάνεις τα κόμματα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν αναλαμβάνω ευθύνη για την κομματολαγνεία.



Τι λες, ρε;


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2012)

Το αποψινό φρούτο είναι χρωματολογικό. 
Λέιε κάποιος ότι θα φορέσει το _βουργουνδί_ σακκάκι του. 
Υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη;


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2012)

Εδώ το λένε μπορντό. (Το λένε κι αλλιώς, αλλά κάπως παρατραβηγμένα). Κι εδώ βρίσκω μια ωραία διαφημιστική πρόταση: 
Η πρώτη ύλη απ’ την οποία ο Αϊβαλής οινοποιεί τα όνειρα, σε *βαθύ μπορντώ* χρώμα
The raw material from which Aivalis processes the dreams, in a *deep burgundy* color.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Αυτό που μου κίνησε περισσότερο την περιέργεια εδώ:







είναι το πώς στην ευχή φτάνει κανείς στον σχηματισμό «η γείτονος». Αλλά «γειτόνισσα» χώρα δεν μπορείς να την πεις· θυμίζει πλακιώτικη αυλή, το «όμορη» ας πούμε ότι δεν το έχεις εύκαιρο, «η γείτων» είναι αντίθετη με την εγκύκλιο περί αποφυγής σχηματισμών της καθαρεύουσας (εντάξει, το «έλαβε» εξαιρείται, είναι λαϊκή λέξη) πώς στην ευχή το λένε αυτό το πράγμα; Η γείτονας; Η γείτονα; Και πώς φτάνουμε από αυτές τις ονομαστικές στη γνωστή μας γενική «της γείτονος»; Μπα... Ας τραβήξουμε κλήρο...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2012)

Είναι άκλιτο: η γείτονος, της γείτονος. Όπως λέμε "τον διευθύνων σύμβουλο".


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2012)

Μακάρι να υπήρχε εγκύκλιος για αποφυγή καθαρευουσιανισμών, θα αποφεύγαμε και τον διευθύνων και τη γείτονος :)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 12, 2012)

Χτες είδα κι ένα _της διευθύνων συμβούλου _και μου 'φυγε το ένα μάτι ζερβά, αλλά δεν συγκράτησα πού ήταν. Αν το ξαναβρώ θα το ποστάρω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2012)

Η γειτονική χώρα. ^



H τρικομματική κοπτορραπτική στο νέο φορολογικό νομοσχέδιο κατάφερε να παράγει και πάλι μια κουρελού χωρίς σχέδιο και έρμα. 
Έτσι ξεκινά το χτεσινό άρθρο του φίλτατου Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη στην Καθημερινή.
_Παράγει_; Δηλαδή φτιάχνει, κατασκευάζει, συνθέτει; Διαρκώς; Όχι: κατάφερε να φτιάξει, να κατασκευάσει, να συνθέσει; Να παραγάγει; Έστω «να παράξει»;
Αλλά αυτά τα έχουμε πει μερικές δεκάδες φορές και δεν θα το ανέφερα αν δεν κοντοστεκόμουν στο «έρμα». Δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την «κουρελού χωρίς σχέδιο» αλλά το μπουρδούκλωμα των μεταφορών με έκανε να σκεφτώ αν μου άρεσε η «κουρελού χωρίς έρμα». Θα προτιμούσα το «χωρίς αρχές» του τίτλου («Φορολογικό χωρίς αρχές»). 
Έφτασα στην τελευταία παράγραφο:
Το πιο παράλογο προβλέπεται σχετικά με τη φορολογία των επιχειρήσεων. Αντί να ευνοείται η επιχειρηματικότητα ευνοούνται οι επιχειρηματίες. Αντί να ενισχύονται οι επιχειρήσεις για να επανεπενδύουν τα κέρδη τους, κινητροδοτείται η ενθυλάκωσή τους. Ο συντελεστής φορολόγησης των αδιανέμητων κερδών αυξάνεται από το 20% στο 26% και ο φόρος στα μερίσματα μειώνεται από το 25% στο 10%. Είναι αυτό λογικό;
Είναι αυτό που λέμε: «Με τον ήλιο τα μπάζω, με τον ήλιο τα βγάζω, τι έχουν τα έρμα και ψοφάνε;» Και πάνω εκεί κατάλαβα το «χωρίς έρμα». Ψόφησαν τα έρμα.
:)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την «κουρελού χωρίς σχέδιο» αλλά το μπουρδούκλωμα των μεταφορών με έκανε να σκεφτώ αν μου άρεσε η «κουρελού χωρίς έρμα».


Υποθέτω ότι είχε στο νου του την «τράτα μας την κουρελού», το παραδοσιακό ή του Θανάση, δεν ξέρω... όμως σε κάθε περίπτωση, ως πλεούμενο, υποθέτω πως απαιτεί έρμα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Ωραίο μεταφραστικό ανακάλυψαν στη LifO:

*Τεράστιο fail του Hellas-Orthodoxy*
To σάιτ που επηρεάζει όσο κανένα άλλο τους ακραίους χριστιανούς, χάθηκε στη μετάφραση!

Ολόκληρη η ύπαρξή του Hellas-Orthodoxy (που απευθύνεται στους μισαλλόδοξους φανατικούς συνωμοσιολόγους) είναι από μόνη της ένα τεράστιο Fail. Τώρα όμως ο Φίλιππος πρόσεξε και κάτι πολύ πρόσφατο: Λέει ο Ομπάμα: "We cannot balance the budget on the backs of the people who have borne the biggest brunt of this recession. Everyone's gonna have to chip in. It's only fair" Τι καταλαβαίνει ο hellas-orthodoxy; "ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΠΡΟΤΡΟΠΗ ΟΜΠΑΜΑ: «ΟΛΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΣΙΠΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ!!!» ΩΜΗ ΠΡΟΠΑΓΑΝΔΑ ΥΠΕΡ ΤΟΥ ΣΦΡΑΓΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟ!!!"

[...]

Σύνδεσμος στο πρωτότυπο στη LifO (και μην παραλείψετε να ρίξετε μια ματιά και στα αναδημοσιευόμενα σχόλια).


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2012)

Μπουρδούκλωμα των μεταφορών. Αυτό είναι η μετάφραση του mixed metaphor; Ωραίο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Η ανταπόκριση αναφέρεται σε μέτρηση της οργάνωσης Διεθνής Διαφάνεια, σύμφωνα με την οποία η Ελλάδα από την 80ή θέση παγκοσμίως έπεσε στην 94η θέση στον «δείκτη προσλαμβάνουσας διαφθοράς». (Κάτι που σημαίνει ότι ο δείκτης δεν μετράει τη διαφθορά αλλά τις δοξασίες περί διαφθοράς - άρα και την καχυποψία, το κουτσομπολιό κτλ!..)
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=487748

Καλημέρα. Το παραπάνω είναι από άρθρο του Γ. Πρετεντέρη στο κυριακάτικο Βήμα. Ο περίφημος δείκτης (στον οποίο συστηματικά* διαπρέπουμε) λέγεται *corruption perceptions index* και αποδίδεται *δείκτης αντίληψης της διαφθοράς*. Έτσι που τον απόδωσε ο Πρετεντέρης δεν καταλαβαίνω και τι εννοεί. Μάλλον: _δείκτης της προσλαμβάνουσας της διαφθοράς_. 

Και, τελικά, δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη αντιστοιχία από την _προσλαμβάνουσες < > perceptions_;


* _συστηματικά_, με όποια σημασία σάς βολεύει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

Σαν πρώτη προσέγγιση, θα προτιμούσα _δείκτη εικαζόμενης διαφθοράς_ ή _δείκτη αντιληπτής διαφθοράς_ ή κάτι ανάλογο (ούτε αυτά τα δύο με ικανοποιούν απόλυτα).


----------



## bernardina (Dec 17, 2012)

Πριν μερικές μέρες αγόρασα (σε πολύ συφερτική τιμή) ένα ραβδομπλέντερ. Από συνήθεια κυρίως, μιας και η λειτουργία του είναι απλούστατη, είπα να διαβάσω το τετρασέλιδο φυλλαδιάκι που το συνόδευε. Βλέπω, λοιπόν, σ' ένα σημείο των οδηγιών: Μην μπερδεύετε καυτό λάδι με άλλα λάδια. Μπα, λέω, τι το νοιάζει το ραβδομπλεντεράκι μου τι θα μπερδέψω με τι; Ας πάω να δω τι γράφουν οι οδηγίες στα αγγλικά. Ε, ναι. Όπως το είχα φανταστεί: Do not mix hot oil or other oily ingredient.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2012)

Καλά τώρα, περιμένεις από οδηγίες να είναι γραμμένες σε κανονικά ελληνικά; Αυτό που λες είναι πταίσμα. Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ των ποτών να έχω δει σοβαρή μετάφραση σε βιβλιαράκι. Πολλές φορές αυτές οι μεταφράσεις γίνονται από άτομα που ξέρουν λίγα ελληνικά, στο εξωτερικό. Άλλες φορές είναι αυτόματες μεταφράσεις. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι μεταφραστής της ελληνικής αντιπροσωπείας (αν υπάρχει) ή εισαγωγέα, που δεν έχει σχέση με το αντικείμενο και δεν κάνει έρευνα για να αποδώσει σωστά τους εκάστοτε όρους.

Σημείωση: δεν αναφέρομαι σε μεγάλα, πολυσέλιδα εγχειρίδια συσκευών. Εκεί συνήθως η μετάφραση είναι προσεγμένη, ειδικά αν η συσκευή έχει καλό όνομα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2012)

*interwoven interests = διαπλεκόμενα συμφέροντα*

Είναι προφανές ότι αυτόν τον «ελληνισμό» έχουμε στο κείμενο του Stephen Grey και της Dina Kyriakidou που διαβάζουμε στον ιστότοπο του πρακτορείου Ρόιτερ:
Special Report: Greece's triangle of power

Δεν είναι λάθος τα «συνυφασμένα συμφέροντα» που διάβασα στη μετάφραση του άρθρου, αλλά χωρίς τα «διαπλεκόμενα» είναι ... σαν να μη μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα!

Έχει και πιο σοβαρά μεταφραστικά λάθη στο protagon.gr:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=20729

Π.χ. It's developed into a completely unhealthy situation. > Έχουν εξελιχθεί μέσα σε μια εντελώς ανθυγιεινή κατάσταση.

αλλά νομίζω ότι το κορυφαίο είναι αυτό:
The media control the state and the state controls the media. > Τα μέσα ενημέρωσης ελέγχουν την κατάσταση και το κράτος ελέγχει τα μέσα ενημέρωσης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Δεν είναι γλωσσομεταφραστική γκάφα, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι συνηθισμένη γκάφα κατανόησης των φορολογικών. Γράφει ο Σταύρος Θεοδωράκης σε άρθρο για τη φοροδιαφυγή:

Έτσι και ο Ολάντ, θέλοντας να μείνει μόνος χωρίς τους πλουσίους, που άλλωστε δεν τον ψήφισαν, απειλεί ότι όποιος δεν φύγει θα ζει με το 25% των χρημάτων που κερδίζει.

Αναφέρεται προφανώς στον φορολογικό συντελεστή 75% σε εισόδημα άνω του 1 εκατομμυρίου ευρώ. Έχουμε να κάνουμε με φορολογική κλίμακα. Σημαίνει ότι το ποσό μέχρι το 1 εκατομμύριο θα φορολογείται ανάλογα με τον συντελεστή που ισχύει σε κάθε τμήμα της κλίμακας. Για ό,τι βγάζουν πάνω από το 1 εκατομμύριο θα ισχύει ο φόρος-ρεκόρ. Το λέω επειδή, έτσι που το διάβασα, ανησύχησα για μια στιγμή αν θα τα βγάζει πέρα ο Ντεπαρντιέ.

(Με την ευκαιρία: Ρωσία, 13% flat rate, παναπεί δεν υπάρχει κλίμακα. Ζεράρ, εκεί να πας.)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/sep/14/france-supertax-patriotism-brain-drain


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2012)

Μα καλά, τόσο αστοιχείωτος είναι; Αυτός δεν πληρώνει φόρους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

(Στα γρήγορα, να προλάβω τον Helle). Όλα είναι σχετικά. Αν κερδίζεις 1.000.001 ευρώ τον χρόνο, πρακτικά φορολογείσαι με την προηγούμενη κλίμακα. Αν κερδίζεις όμως π.χ. 20 εκατομμύρια τον χρόνο, τότε φορολογείσαι στα 19 εκ με 75%, οπότε και αφορολόγητο να είναι το πρώτο σου μύριο, μικρή διαφορά έχει (ο φόρος είναι τότε 71,25%).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

Flat rate παντού! Θέλουμε flat rate!


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2012)

Πράγματι, Δόκτορ, αλλά δεν παύει η διατύπωση του Θεοδωράκη να είναι απαράδεκτη.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2012)

Όταν ένας άνθρωπος κερδίζει και δηλώνει 20 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, και το κράτος τού επιτρέπει να κρατήσει για τον εαυτό του μόνο τα 4 ή 5, είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένος, κατά τη γνώμη μου, να τους μουτζώσει όλους και να σηκωθεί να φύγει. Νομίζω ότι αν εφαρμόσουν αυτή την κλίμακα, όχι μόνο δεν θα κερδίσουν τίποτα σε φόρους, αλλά θα χάσουν κι αυτά που παίρνουν από τους πολύ πλούσιους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι ότι πολύς κόσμος έτσι το καταλαβαίνει --ή έτσι έχει μάθει επειδή έτσι του το πουλάνε (αρκεί να έβλεπε και να άκουγε κανείς τα τρομοκρατικά δελτία των 8 των τελευταίων μηνών που ανέτρεψαν ακόμη και μερικές ευνοϊκότερες προταθείσες ρυθμίσεις στο νέο φορολογικό).

Και επειδή είδα τι ποστάρισε στο μεταξύ η Άλεξ, νομίζω ότι ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι στον κόσμο δηλώνουν τέτοια χρήματα και δεν τα έχουν εξαφανίσει σε εξωχώριες εταιρείες και λοιπές διαθέσιμες δυνατότητες φοροαποφυγής.


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2012)

Από την κυρά Μαρία το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά από δημοσιογράφο ολκής όχι.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 18, 2012)

Άρα ακόμα και αυτός που θα μπορούσε να πληρώνει, ωθείται στο να σηκωθεί να φύγει. Έξυπνο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Πάτε να μου το κάνετε πολιτικό το σχόλιο, ενώ εγώ αναφερόμουν σε απλή αριθμητική. Αποκεί και πέρα, όσο υπάρχουν φορολογικοί παράδεισοι, θα ανακαλύπτουμε ότι οι σαχλοί πατριωτισμοί είναι για τα στρατιωτάκια που πρέπει να στείλουμε στον πόλεμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πάτε να μου το κάνετε πολιτικό το σχόλιο [...]


Εμείς;;;;



nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: Ρωσία, 13% flat rate, παναπεί δεν υπάρχει κλίμακα. Ζεράρ, εκεί να πας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

Μα είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι ότι ποτέ δεν λέει κανένας την αλήθεια, χωρίς να λέει και ποτέ ψέματα, σε αυτά τα ζητήματα. Ο κύριος του 1.000.001 θα κλαίγεται ότι φορολογείται με 75%- που είναι αλήθεια. Κι ας φορολογείται με 75% μόνο το ένα ευρώ του. 
Ο Ντεπαρντιέ έχει χάλια λογιστές ή προσπαθεί να κάνει θόρυβο ή δεν έχει καταλάβει πώς φορολογείται. Λογικά αυτοί που έχουν πολλά λεφτά ξέρουν να τα κρύψουν από την εφορία νόμιμα και με τη βούλα. 
Προχτές διάβαζα στην εφημερίδα άλλο κόλπο φοροαποφυγής, εν Λονδίνω: κατασκευαστική εταιρία αγόρασε ακίνητα λουξ εμφανιζόμενη σαν όμιλος εταιριών οφσόρ, τα ανακαίνισε και τα πουλάει ως αφορολόγητα. Το κόλπο; Τα ακίνητα ανήκουν το καθένα σε δική του εταιρεία οφσόρ του ομίλου κι ο κατασκευαστής δεν σου πουλάει το ακίνητο, σου πουλάει την εταιρία. Που σημαίνει ότι δεν αλλάζει ο ιδιοκτήτης του ακινήτου (παραμένει η ίδια εταιρία οφσόρ) και συνεπώς δεν φορολογείται η αγοραπωλησία με το φόρο ακινήτων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Αυτό το κόλπο το δουλεύουν τα δικά μας τσακάλια εδώ και καιρό: Αντί να κληροδοτήσουν τα ακίνητά τους, έκαναν προέδρους στις οφσόρ τα παιδιά τους. Βλ. Κρανίδι κ.λπ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά σε αυτό το σύστημα πρέπει να φτιάξεις την εταιρία και να κάνεις μεταβίβαση του ακινήτου στην εταιρία ή να αγοράσεις το ακίνητο σαν εταιρία. Ο μεσίτης κι ο κατασκευαστής δεν στο προσφέρουν έτοιμο στο πιάτο. Ενω εδώ στα προσφέρουν έτοιμα. Που έχει λέει το πλεονέκτημα ότι η εφορία δεν χρειάζεται να μάθει ότι άλλαξε η ιδιοκτησία της όφσορ.


----------



## Earion (Dec 18, 2012)

Νομίζω έτσι έστηνε τις ιδιοκτησίες των μεγαθηρίων του ο Μπάμπης ο Βωβός. Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Και κάπου εδώ εμφανίζονται από το πουθενά ένα αντίτυπο του _Ergolavies for Dummies_ και ένα εγχειρίδιο _Ergolavies 101_.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

Ο Βωβός έκανε επαναμίσθωση, αν εννοείς αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Εδώ αναφερόμαστε στην εξέλιξη της ιδέας της one-asset company προς συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Δεν είναι καινούργια ιδέα· χρησιμοποιείται στη ναυτιλία (ένα πλοίο - μια θυγατρική εταιρεία), στον κινηματογράφο (μια ταινία - μια θυγατρική εταιρεία), στις κατασκευές (μια οικοδομή -μια θυγατρική εταιρεία), στο φραντσάιζινγκ κ.ο.κ. Το τι είδους εταιρεία είναι αυτή, ποιες δυνατότητες διαθέτει και ποια εργαλεία (π.χ. buyback) χρησιμοποιεί ανήκουν στο επόμενο στάδιο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

Απαντώντας στο σχολιο του Εάριου, είπα ότι το έξυπνο, το ασυνήθιστο για την Ελλάδα, το κόλπο, η χαζομάρα, το ξέρω κι εγώ τι του Βωβού, από αυτά που είδα στον τυπο, ήταν η πώληση και επαναμίσθωση των κατασκευών του. 
Αυτό που λες δόχτορα είναι κανόνας, δεν είναι ιδιαιτερότητα ή απροσδόκητη είδηση περί Βωβού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Φυσικά και είναι κανόνας (έγραψα: _101_), αλλά ούτε και το buyback είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο σε αυτά τα επίπεδα διακίνησης κεφαλαίων, όπως μάθαμε και από τα ανάλογα/παρεμφερή κατορθώματα του τραπεζικού μας «συστήματος».


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

Και μια και λέμε για κόλπα, ένα άρθρο που περιέχει κάποια κόλπα των πολυεθνικών, εδώ. Απ'όπου διαβάζω:


> Although Starbucks denies using tax havens, it admits to having negotiated a secret low rate of tax with the Dutch taxman for its subsidiary in Amsterdam.



και:



> An increasingly popular strategy is to transfer ownership of the multinational’s main intellectual property to a subsidiary in a tax haven, then charge other subsidiaries in higher-tax countries for use of it. Data compiled by the OECD, a rich-country think-tank, highlight how many patents are owned by outfits in such unlikely innovation hubs as Barbados, the Cayman Islands and Bermuda.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά και είναι κανόνας (έγραψα: _101_), αλλά ούτε και το buyback είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο σε αυτά τα επίπεδα διακίνησης κεφαλαίων, όπως μάθαμε και από τα ανάλογα/παρεμφερή κατορθώματα του τραπεζικού μας «συστήματος».



Οκ, αλλάζω επομένως το πιο πανω δικό μου σε "η έλλειψη πρωτοτυπίας του Βωβού ήταν..."
Δε βγαίνει το ίδιο, ε; κι ο λόγος είναι γιατί όταν το 90% των κατασκευών της χώρας δεν είναι με αυτό το συστημα, αυτό που συμβαίνει στο 10% είναι εξαίρεση, είναι πρωτοτυπία κλπ 
Ενώ στη ναυτιλία δεν είναι αντίστοιχα το 90% των πλοίων πολλά μαζί σε μια εταιρεία. Είναι το 0.0001%. 
Και το 90% των κατοικιών της χώρας δεν ανήκουν σε όφσορ, άρα το ασυνήθιστο είναι το να ανήκουν. 

ΥΓ Και σε λίγο θα μας πει ο Ελληγενής ότι αυτός όλα αυτά τα εφάρμοζε πριν 30 χρόνια ήδη, οπότε είμαστε όλοι μπανάλ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> in such unlikely innovation hubs as Barbados, the Cayman Islands and Bermuda



Το πολύ, κανένα σορτσάκι:

Bermuda shorts originated with the British Army for wear in tropical and desert climates, and they are still worn by the Royal Navy. During the 2nd World War, there was a shortage of clothing in Bermuda. According to Jack Lightbourn, former Executive Vice President of the Bank of Bermuda Ltd., The General Managers of the two Banks in Bermuda, The Bank of Bermuda Ltd and The Bank of N.T. Butterfield and Sons Ltd were concerned that their male employees would not have suitable clothing to wear. They arranged for a tailor in Bermuda to make two pairs of shorts, modeled on the shorts of the British military, for each of their male employees. The shorts were made from a very itchy grey flannel material and each employee was supplied with two pairs of heavy grey wool long socks to wear with the shorts. This was the beginning of Bermuda shorts as business attire in Bermuda. In the post war period local merchants such as Trimingham Bros. and H.A. & E. Smiths improved the design of the shorts and used bright coloured materials as the shorts became more popular.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bermuda_shorts


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Και σχετικό στα χτεσινά Νέα:

Πώς η Google ξεγλιστρά από το ραντάρ της Εφορίας


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

Και απάνω απάνω στο άρθρο, οι _τζίροι_.

Δεν ήξερα ότι έχει πληθυντικό.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και απάνω απάνω στο άρθρο, οι _τζίροι_. Δεν ήξερα ότι έχει πληθυντικό.


Έχει πληθυντικό από καταβολής τζίρων.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

OK, έχει πληθυντικό. Όταν λες όμως _μεγάλοι οι τζίροι της Χ εταιρίας_, δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο; 
Δεν πρόκειται για οικονομικό δοκίμιο, με κόστη και τζίρους ανά έτος, αλλά για γενικότητα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

Αν έβαζα το ισοδύναμο σε άλλο ρέτζιστερ "κύκλος εργασιών" τότε ο ενικός ήταν μονόδρομος. Επειδή όμως είναι συνηθέστατη η σύμφραση "κάνει μεγάλους τζίρους", ο πληθυντικός όταν η εν λόγω πρόταση ανασυντάσσεται (χωρίς το ρήμα) ακούγεται φυσιολογικότατος.


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 18, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πράγματι, Δόκτορ, αλλά δεν παύει η διατύπωση του Θεοδωράκη να είναι απαράδεκτη.



Για να κάνω και τη σύνδεση με το πρόσφατο νήμα του Costas, ορίστε και άλλη απαράδεκτη διατύπωση του Θεοδωράκη από το ίδιο άρθρο:

" Βέβαια οι έλληνες *πολικοί* δεν ξέρουν τι να κάνουν με την φοροδιαφυγή. "


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2012)

Διασκέδασα πολύ προ ημερών που διάβαζα για τις προχειρότητες και τις καλικατζούρες των βουλευτών στα «ποθενέσχες» τους, όπως τα περιγράφει η Μ. Mαργωμένου στην Καθημερινή κάτω από τον τίτλο «Τα S, τα Χ, τα αστεράκια και η “σύλυχος βουλειζόν”».

Είχα μια μικρή διαφωνία στα... μπετά. Γράφει η δημοσιογράφος:
Φυσικά, κανείς τους δεν μπορεί να σταθεί απέναντι στη γραμματική μεγαλοφυΐα του Μάριου Σαλμά. Ο οποίος υπερήφανα ενημερώνει το έθνος πως «τα κτίσματα ευρίσκοντο στο στάδιο των μπετών»...

Μια χαρά είναι η γενική πληθυντικού *των μπετών*, αφού δεχόμαστε τα _μπετά_. Αλλά το έχω ξαναπεί:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?342-το-μπετόν-ή-το-μπετό&p=2778&viewfull=1#post2778


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Πάντως εκείνο το ουαί τοις *αφελοίς δεν πάει κάτω με τίποτα! :s Όχι ότι πάει τίποτε από τα υπόλοιπα που διαβάζει κανείς, αλλά λέμε τώρα...


----------



## Themis (Dec 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πάντως εκείνο το ουαί τοις *αφελοίς δεν πάει κάτω με τίποτα!


Αμάν πια, βρε Μπέρνη, θα σταυρώσεις τον άνθρωπο για ένα αφελό σχόλιο; Μπορεί να 'χει καλή ψυχή, όσο κι αν είναι αφελός.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

Themis said:


> Αμάν πια, βρε Μπέρνη, θα σταυρώσεις τον άνθρωπο για ένα αφελό σχόλιο; Μπορεί να 'χει καλή ψυχή, όσο κι αν είναι αφελός.



Μα δεν σταύρωσα την καλή του την ψυχή· την *αφέλοιά του ανασκολόπισα.


----------



## elimeli (Dec 20, 2012)

Σταχυολογώ κάποια όμορφα ελληνικά που ανακάλυψα σε μετάφραση διηγήματος (ναρκοθετημένης) συλλογής:

Στο πίσω μέρος του μαγαζιού προσφερόταν μιας τελευταίας κοπής επιλογή ανδρικών ενδυμάτων, τα οποία ο ιδιοκτήτης, ο κύριος ..., μεταποιούσε ώστε να κάθονται κουτί στους φαρδύστερνους, δαχτυλειδόμεσους καουμπόηδες που έπεφταν στα κοστούμια σαν κοράκια. 

Ο κύριος συνήγορος, συνάδων με έτερα λαγωνικά της δικηγορίας, συνέτρεχε τον μεσόκοπο σόουμαν από τη μία χρεοκοπία στην επόμενη...



Ακόμα κι ένα δεκάλεπτο εντός ανοιχτής άμαξας έκανε τα μάτια του να χύνουν δάκρυα ποτάμι και του 'φερνε έναν ανηλεή πονοκέφαλο-μέγκενη, κι έτσι πήγαινε παντού πεζή, κι αν η απόσταση παραήταν μεγάλη για το μεταφορικό μέσο της τορνευτής του γάμπας, απλώς δεν πήγαινε.

... πανύψηλος και μελαμψός σαν τον πατέρα του και με τα ίδια γαλάζια μάτια και την καλλονή γεννημένου ιππέως -εξαιρουμένων κάτι στραβόδοντων- εγκαταστάθηκε στο γραφείο του δεύτερου.

... κι εντός τριάντα ημερών το παλιό του γαριασμένο σμάλτο είχε αντικατασταθεί από μια οδοντοστοιχία της οποίας η λευκότητα παρέπεμπε ευθέως σε παγετώνα.

Ο ... σήκωνε τα φρύδια, βγάζοντας στη φόρα τα ψυχρά του δόντια.

Ο ... μετά από μια διαβόητη περίοδο γκομενιάσματος, παντρεύτηκε την ...

Παιδιά δεν απέκτησαν, και ίσως αυτό να ευθύνεται για τη σταδιακή αποστέωση του ταμπεραμέντου και των ενδιαφερόντων του ...


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2012)

I like it! (εννοώ τα αποπάνω)



bernardina said:


> Πάντως εκείνο το ουαί τοις *αφελοίς δεν πάει κάτω με τίποτα! :s Όχι ότι πάει τίποτε από τα υπόλοιπα που διαβάζει κανείς, αλλά λέμε τώρα...



Εγώ άμα βλέπω τέτοια και κατανικήσω την απροθυμία μου, βάζω εκεί τις διορθώσεις, για να γίνεται ζύμωση (έτσι έκανα και στο συγκεκριμένο).


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2012)

Elimeli, και με την πρώτη και με τη δεύτερη ανάγνωση δεν είδα να ξεπηδά κανένα τέρας. Βεβαίως δεν θα ψήφιζα τα αποσπάσματα που έβαλες για το βραβείο ύφους της χρονιάς· πολλά είναι αναπάντεχα (οι δαχτυλιδόμεσοι καουμπόηδες, η γενική πληθυντικού «στραβόδοντων», η περίοδος γκομενιάσματος), θα μπορούσαν όμως να ειπωθούν, ανάλογα πάντα με το επίπεδο ομιλίας· άλλα είναι σαφώς αταίριαστα (τα ψυχρά δόντια, η αποστέωση του ταμπεραμέντου), αλλά με κάνουν να αναρωτηθώ τι λέει το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> Elimeli, και με την πρώτη και με τη δεύτερη ανάγνωση δεν είδα να ξεπηδά κανένα τέρας. Βεβαίως δεν θα ψήφιζα τα αποσπάσματα που έβαλες για το βραβείο ύφους της χρονιάς· πολλά είναι αναπάντεχα (οι δαχτυλιδόμεσοι καουμπόηδες, η γενική πληθυντικού «στραβόδοντων», η περίοδος γκομενιάσματος), θα μπορούσαν όμως να ειπωθούν, ανάλογα πάντα με το επίπεδο ομιλίας· άλλα είναι σαφώς αταίριαστα (τα ψυχρά δόντια, η αποστέωση του ταμπεραμέντου), αλλά με κάνουν να αναρωτηθώ τι λέει το πρωτότυπο.


:lol: Ή, με άλλα λόγια, πώς εξηγείς αλά NPOV (Wikipedia style) ότι τα αποσπάσματα είναι ώριμα για βιβλίο μαργαριταριών εκτός αν συντρέχουν μια σειρά από απίθανους παράγοντες. Παράδειγμα:



> Ο κύριος συνήγορος, συνάδων με έτερα λαγωνικά της δικηγορίας, συνέτρεχε τον μεσόκοπο σόουμαν από τη μία χρεοκοπία στην επόμενη...


Τι λέει εδώ το πρωτότυπο, άραγε; Ότι ο κύριος συνήγορος, σφυρίζοντας τον ίδιο σκοπό, όπως και άλλα τσακάλια της δικηγορίας, πρόσφερε υπηρεσίες στον μεσόκοπο κ.λπ.... Γιατί εγώ μέχρι εκεί μπορώ να φτάσω από τη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση στο απόσπασμα αυτό...


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2012)

Δεν τα υπερασπίζομαι, Δόκτορα. Είναι άγαρμπα ελληνικά και αδόκιμα. Θα τα απορρίπταμε όλοι μας. Αλλά πόσο άσκημα; Το βαθμό σφάλματος συζητώ. Και θα ήθελα, λέω, να είχα το πρωτότυπο για να συγκρίνω. Γιατί, αν είναι να αξιολογήσουμε το προϊόν, άλλος θα έλεγε ότι είναι καμωμένο από άνθρωπο που δεν έχει ιδέα από μετάφραση, άλλος από άνθρωπο φιλότιμο αλλά με μηδενική πείρα, άλλος από άτομο υπερφίαλο, που μπορεί να ξέρει ξένες γλώσσες αλλά εννοεί να μας τρίψει στη μούρη το και καλά πρωτοποριακό του ύφος, άλλος άλλα... Να το πω αλλιώς: σ' αυτό το νήμα βάζουμε όλων των ειδών τα ολισθήματα ή όσα κρίνουμε κραυγαλέα, και μάλιστα με φροντίδα νουθεσίας ώστε να μην υπάρξουν επόμενα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2012)

Το ίδιο λέμε. :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2012)

Θέλω να πω ετούτη εδώ η σοδειά δεν μου προκάλεσε τα τρανταχτά γέλια που μου είχαν προκαλέσει τα αλλεπάλληλα, αυτοπαθή νοσοκομειακά επισκεπτήρια. Εκεί η αντίδραση ήταν αυτόματη, παρότι δεν μας δόθηκε το πρωτότυπο (το σημειώνω).


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα φιλοξενίας στο νήμα. Κάποτε ο Κώστας είχε αντίρρηση στη φιλοξενία κάποιων λαθών δευτερεύουσας σημασίας στο νήμα με τις γκάφες — και μάκρυνε ο τίτλος του νήματος. Το ερώτημα τώρα είναι (α) κατά πόσο θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει άλλο νήμα για άκομψες και άστοχες διατυπώσεις ή (β) κατά πόσο είναι σωστό να καταπιανόμαστε (γενικώς, ως φόρουμ) με άκομψες και άστοχες διατυπώσεις;


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ, κοιτάμε και τα τιτιβίσματα:

*Οι Μάγια είχαν προβλέψει ότι ο Αλέξης θα είναι στα μέρη τους;*

Είναι βέβαιο ότι έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι οι Μάγια και οι Αζτέκοι έμεναν στην Κεντρική Αμερική και ο Αλέξης έχει πάει στη Νότια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, κοιτάμε και τα τιτιβίσματα:
> 
> *Οι Μάγια είχαν προβλέψει ότι ο Αλέξης θα είναι στα μέρη τους;*
> 
> Είναι βέβαιο ότι έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι οι Μάγια και οι Αζτέκοι έμεναν στην Κεντρική Αμερική και ο Αλέξης έχει πάει στη Νότια;



Τώρα που το γράφεις αυτό, συνειδητοποιώ ότι οι Μάγια είναι ο μόνος άκλιτος λαός της περιοχής (Ολμέκοι, Τολτέκοι, Αζτέκοι, Μιξτέκοι, Ζαποτέκοι, κτλ)


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2012)

Εγώ έγραψα παραπάνω "I like it", και το εννοούσα. Δηλ., όσο δεν ξέρω τι λέει το πρωτότυπο, τα εδάφια αυτά καθαυτά, σαν ελληνικό ύφος, έχουν την πλάκα τους (αυτό το "και καλά πρωτοποριακό ύφος τους", που είπε ο Earion). Δείχνουν άνθρωπο που ευωχείται με το λόγο. Αν δηλ. ήταν πρωτότυπο έργο, θα το διάβαζα μ' ένα χαμόγελο ευχαρίστησης, σαν να διάβαζα Λούκι Λουκ.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, κοιτάμε και τα τιτιβίσματα:
> *Οι Μάγια είχαν προβλέψει ότι ο Αλέξης θα είναι στα μέρη τους;*
> Είναι βέβαιο ότι έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι οι Μάγια και οι Αζτέκοι έμεναν στην Κεντρική Αμερική και ο Αλέξης έχει πάει στη Νότια;



Μάγιας-Ίνκας, Ιράν-Ιράκ, Κρόνιν-Λένιν-Στάλιν, μην κολλάς στις λεπτομέρειες τώρα... :twit:


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2012)

Όχι Έλσα, μη μου το κάνεις κι εσύ! Οι Μάγια και οι Ίνκα (χωρίς -ς).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2012)

Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει κάτι η Έλσα. Το έχει κάνει ήδη το ΛΝΕΓ: ο Ίνκα, ο Μάγια, άκλ. πληθ. οι Ίνκας, οι Μάγιας...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> Όχι Έλσα, μη μου το κάνεις κι εσύ! Οι Μάγια και οι Ίνκα (χωρίς -ς).



Αξίζει βέβαια να σημειώσουμε ότι στο ελληνικό Ίντερνετ οι διαδεδομένες γραφές είναι Μάγια και Ίνκας. Τώρα γιατί στο ένα επικράτησε η γραφή του αγγλικού πληθυντικού είναι άγνωστο. Μόνο υποθέσεις μπορώ να κάνω. Η υπόθεσή μου είναι ότι το Μάγιας μπερδευόταν με το "της Μάγιας" ενώ το "Ίνκας" κάνει για ισπανικό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Μα υπάρχει νήμα ολόκληρο να εκτονωθείτε!

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4426-Οι-Ίνκας-ή-οι-Ίνκα


----------



## Elsa (Dec 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> Όχι Έλσα, μη μου το κάνεις κι εσύ! Οι Μάγια και οι Ίνκα (χωρίς -ς).


Έλα ρε συ, εδώ γλιτώσαμε κοτζαμάν καταστροφή του κόσμου, κάνεις έτσι για ένα σκουληκάκι;
Άντε, οι Ίνκες και οι Μάγιες, τότε, για να σε κουρδίσω λίγο ακόμα!


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2012)

Εδώ ο Σαραντάκος γράφει "τα ογδόνταζ"!


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Costas said:


> Εδώ ο Σαραντάκος γράφει "τα ογδόνταζ"!



Το οποίο μάλιστα μου θυμίζει ότι έχει αφήσει ο Μήτσος να λέμε Μπιτλς, Ντίκενς, Λιντς, Χομπς, Γουέλς, Τσαρλς, Τζέιμς, Στόουνς, Μπόερς, Σέλερς, Μάγιας, Ίνκας (και μερικές εκατοντάδες σαν αυτά), ενώ ξέρουμε ότι, μόλις διασχίσουμε τη Μάγχη ή τον Ατλαντικό, θα πρέπει να λέμε Μπιτλζ, Ντίκενζ, Λιντζ, Χομπζ, Γουέλζ, Τσαρλζ, Τζέιμζ, Στόουνζ, Μπόερζ, Σέλερζ, Μάγιαζ, Ίνκαζ.
:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Χτες διάβασα σ' ένα κείμενο που θα (ανα)δημοσιεύσουμε τη λέξη _επίνοια_ στη θέση της _επινόησης_ και πήγαινε καλά η ελαφρώς λόγια χροιά της εκεί που την είδα. (Τώρα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το ΛΚΝ έχει αφήσει τη λέξη απέξω.)

Σήμερα το πρωί διάβασα σε κείμενο του Γ. Λακόπουλου την _επίνευση_:

Για το δημόσιο χρέος τα είπαμε: υπάρχει μια -κυβερνητικής επίνευσης- θεωρία κατά την οποία τα δανειακά της χώρας μπορούν να ελαφρύνουν χωρίς να παράγει, μονίμως και αδιαλείπτως στο εξής, πλεονάσματα.

Επ, λέω, σιγά, πόσα συνώνυμα έχει η _επινόηση_; Ανακάλυψα λοιπόν ότι στα μεσαιωνικά χρόνια, έτσι λέει το ΠαπΛεξ μου, η _επίνευση_ σήμαινε «έμπνευση, επιφοίτηση». Κατά τ' άλλα, ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ ξέρουν αυτό που ήξερα κι εγώ: η _επίνευση_ ανήκει στην παρέα τού _νεύω_ > _συγκατανεύω_ και είναι η συγκατάνευση, η επιδοκιμασία. Φοβάμαι ότι η θεωρία δεν είναι «κυβερνητικής συγκατάθεσης» αλλά «κυβερνητικής έμπνευσης».

Με την ευκαιρία, έμαθα από το ΛΝΕΓ ότι _επίνευση κεραιών_ είναι η τοποθέτηση των κεραιών ενός πλοίου σε χαμηλότερη θέση ως ένδειξη πένθους. Δεν κατάφερα να διαπιστώσω αν το ξέρουν αυτό και στο ναυτικό μας.


----------



## Earion (Dec 23, 2012)

Επιτρέψτε μου να καταθέσω για άλλη μια φορά τις προτιμήσεις μου: μ' αρέσει να μιλώ (και να γράφω) για τους Ίνκα, τους Μάγια, τους Βίκινγκ, τους Μπόερ, τους Μπόξερ, τους Μαράθα και τους Ινκάτα (Ινκάθα).

Και δεν μου αρέσουν τα _ογδόνταζ_, παρά μόνο ως αστείο, ως κλείσιμο του ματιού. Εύχομαι να μην το πάρουν τοις μετρητοίς όσοι μας διαβάζουν και να μη διαδοθεί.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2012)

Earion said:


> Επιτρέψτε μου να καταθέσω για άλλη μια φορά τις προτιμήσεις μου: μ' αρέσει να μιλώ (και να γράφω) για τους Ίνκα, τους Μάγια, τους Βίκινγκ, τους Μπόερ, τους Μπόξερ, τους Μαράθα και τους Ινκάτα (Ινκάθα).


Οφείλεις ωστόσο να τοποθετηθείς και για τον ενικό τού Ταλιμπάν.  Για να μην πιάσουμε τον ενικό των σεραφείμ, χερουβείμ κλπ. :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 23, 2012)

Δεν έχω κάτι ιδιαίτερο να πω, Ζάζουλα, ούτε για τους Ταλιμπάν, ούτε για τους Φενταγίν, ούτε για τους μουτζαχεντίν, ούτε για το Μπαχρέιν. :inno:


----------



## Earion (Dec 23, 2012)

Άλλο τώρα: διαβάζω σε εφημερίδες για τις περίφημες έρευνες για κοιτάσματα υδρογονανθράκων στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο, ότι αυτές διεξάγονται ανοιχτά της Κύπρου στη *Λεκάνη της Λεβαντίνης*! Όχι, δεν μου παίζουν παιχνίδι τα μάτια μου: Λεκάνη της Λεβαντίνης. Με μια πρόχειρη έρευνα βρίσκω ότι έτσι μεταφράζει η Κυπριακή Δημοκρατία τον όρο Levantine Basin, έτσι τον μεταφέρουν και πολυάριθμες επιστημονικές μελέτες και δημοσιογραφικές ανταποκρίσεις. Η Λεκάνη της Λεβαντίνης έχει άλλες δύο αντίστοιχες, τη Λεκάνη της Αττάλειας και τη Λεκάνη της Λαττάκειας. Αυτές τις δύο τις ξέρω, είναι πόλεις της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου, του Λεβάντε. Η Λεβαντίνη τι είναι πείτε μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2012)

Η βίκη λέει:

Levantine Sea is the name of the easternmost part of the Mediterranean Sea.

The Levantine Sea is bordered by Turkey in the north, Syria, Lebanon, Israel and the Gaza Strip in the east, Egypt and Libya in the south, and the Aegean Sea in the northwest. The western border to the open Mediterranean (there also called Libyan Sea) is defined as a line from the cape Ra's al-Hilal in Libya to the island of Gavdos, south of Crete. The largest island in the Levantine Sea is Cyprus. The greatest depth of 4384 meters is found in the Pliny Trench, about 80 km south of Crete. The Levantine Sea stretches over an area of 320,000 km.
The northern part of the Levantine Sea between Cyprus and Turkey is called Cilician Sea. Also in the north are the large bays Gulf of İskenderun (northeast) and Gulf of Antalya (northwest).
The Leviathan gas field is located in this area under the Levantine basin.

Εμείς αυτό το λέμε συνήθως Ανατολική Μεσόγειο, αλλά μήπως έχει και άλλη ονομασία;


----------



## Earion (Dec 23, 2012)

Όχι μόνο λεβαντινή λεκάνη αλλά και λεβαντινό νερό βρίσκω (Levantine Intermediate Water).


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

Να τα βάλουμε μαζί:

*Levantine Basin = Λεκάνη της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου*

Η Λεβαντίνη θα ήταν ωραία για ηρωίδα του Λόρενς Ντάρελ.


(Και μαθαίνω ότι λεβαντίνη λένε τη σαντολίνα τη χαμαικυπάρισσο.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2012)

...μονάχα που εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί δε θα ’χουμε τον Έλτον Τζον να γαργαλάει το πιανάκι και να ρίχνει δάκρυ με 70% περιεκτικότητα σε font de teint (ελληνιστί, στουμπέτσι για το γήρας).

Δεν είναι τόσο λάθος το _στουμπέτσι_ που γράφει ο Αύγουστος Κορτώ στο σημερινό του κομμάτι στο protagon.gr. Η λέξη προέρχεται από την τουρκική _üstübeç_ + _ι_. Με αποβολή του αρχικού φωνήεντος είχαμε το _στουμπέτσι_. Έτσι το βρίσκουμε σε παλιά κείμενα (π.χ. στην _Έκφρασιν της Ορθοδόξου Εικονογραφίας_ του Κόντογλου: «Το άσπρον, το λεγόμενον ψιμμίθι (ψιμύθι), το οποίον είναι ή τσίγκος ή στουμπέτσι. Οι παλαιοί είχαν το στουμπέτσι, και αυτό το ονόμαζαν ψιμμίθι, τσίγκον δε δεν είχαν. Όλες οι παλαιές εικόνες είναι ζωγραφισμένες με στουμπέτσι. Αυτό το χρώμα γίνεται από τον μόλυβδον, και διά τούτο είναι δηλητήριον»). Στη συνέχεια, αποηχηροποιήθηκε το -_μπ_- και καταλήξαμε στο _στουπέτσι_.

Από το Λεξικό Χημείας:
*white lead = λευκό μολύβδου (στουπέτσι), βασικά ανθρακικά άλατα μολύβδου.*

Το ορθογραφικό λάθος του Κορτώ εδώ είναι στο γαλλικό: _*fond* de teint_ είναι η βάση.


----------



## Themis (Dec 26, 2012)

Έχω δει ένα εκατομμύριο φορές "παρέχω" αντί για "παράσχω", και αναθάρρησα που είδα μια φορά και το "παράσχω" (από τη δήλωση της υπουργού Κεφαλογιάννη, στο in.gr):
Οι υπηρεσίες μας, που λειτούργησαν άμεσα για την αντιμετώπιση της υπόθεσης, προβαίνοντας σε όλες τις νόμιμες ενέργειες, _*θα συνεχίσουν να παράσχουν*_ κάθε συνδρομή στις αρμόδιες αρχές ώστε να αποκαλυφθεί πλήρως η αλήθεια και οι ένοχοι να τιμωρηθούν παραδειγματικά. 
Τελικά δίκιο είχε ο _Καιρός _της πάλαι ποτέ _Ελευθεροτυπίας_: _Η μόνη σωτηρία που ξέρω είναι η Μπέλου_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά πες και ότι εδώ το σωστό είναι «παρέχουν»... :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Themis said:


> ... και αναθάρρησα που είδα μια φορά και το "παράσχω" ...


Άνω παράσχωμεν τας καρδίας...;) 




Themis said:


> ...(από τη δήλωση της υπουργού Κεφαλογιάννη, στο in.gr):
> Οι υπηρεσίες μας, που λειτούργησαν άμεσα για την αντιμετώπιση της υπόθεσης, προβαίνοντας σε όλες τις νόμιμες ενέργειες, _*θα συνεχίσουν να παράσχουν*_ κάθε συνδρομή στις αρμόδιες αρχές ώστε να αποκαλυφθεί πλήρως η αλήθεια και οι ένοχοι να τιμωρηθούν παραδειγματικά. [...]


Σχες μέσα εντός. Εσχέθη υψιπετών και αγναντεύων.  

Μια μικροδιόρθωση: το απόσπασμα είναι από ανακοίνωση του γ.γ. του ΕΟΤ.


----------



## Themis (Dec 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά πες και ότι εδώ το σωστό είναι «παρέχουν»... :)


Είχα βάλει μια κλαμένη φατσούλα, αλλά φαγώθηκε μυστηριωδώς επί του πιεστηρίου.
Προς αποφυγήν πάσης παρεξηγήσεως: Το "αιτούμαι" έχει ενεργητική σημασία. Το κατάστημα συνιστά να μην αιτείσθε αλλά να ζητάτε. Κι άμα κάτι έχει ζητηθεί από κάποιον, το να έχει αιτηθεί είναι αναίτιο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2012)

...
Έσχες δυστυχεικονίδιον, εσβέσθη δυστυχεικονίδιον, ητήθης δυστυχεικονίδιον, ευρέθη δυστυχεικονίδιον, έχεις δυστυχεικονίδιον. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2012)

Τη σχιζολεξία του "ό,τι" την έχουμε δει πολλές φορές στους υποτίτλους ως εξής: ό, τι. 
Χθες σε ταινία του Σταρ είδα νέα εκδοχή της εν λόγω σχιζολεξίας: ο, τι. 
Να συμπληρώσω επίσης ότι μόνο στις μισές περιπτώσεις απ' ό,τι έπρεπε χρησιμοποιούσε την εκδοχή με την υποδιαστολή, στις υπόλοιπες έγραφε σκέτο "ότι".


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2012)

Εμένα με εντυπωσιάζει η συχνότητα του it's αντί για its. Πρέπει να 'ναι 90-10 εκτός εντύπων!


----------



## sarant (Dec 27, 2012)

Παλιότερα, το 1990-2005, που διάβαζα (έντυπα) περιοδικά του μπριτζ, έβλεπα συχνά το it's (αντί για its) ακόμα και σε σοβαρά έντυπα του χώρου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2012)

sarant said:


> Παλιότερα, το 1990-2005, που διάβαζα (έντυπα) περιοδικά του μπριτζ, έβλεπα συχνά το it's (αντί για its) ακόμα και σε σοβαρά έντυπα του χώρου.



Νομίζω ανάλογο μ' αυτό είναι το δικό μας "στο" και "σ'το", όπως "στο 'δωσα στο χέρι" αντί "σ'το 'δωσα στο χέρι". Κι αυτό έχει μεγάλη συχνότητα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2012)

Άκουσα κάποιον κύριο, μάλλον επιχειρηματία, να λέει στο δελτίο του Mega ότι δεν πρέπει η ΔΕΗ να ανεβάσει την τιμή του ηλεκτρικού γιατί οι επιχειρήσεις «βρίσκονται στο ζενίθ». Φταίει που παίρνουμε λέξεις από τα αραβικά (που δεν είναι... νοηματική γλώσσα) και δεν δηλώνουν διάφανα τη σημασία τους. Το *ζενίθ* είναι το σημείο του ουρανού πάνω από το κεφάλι μας (άρα το ανώτατο όριο, το αποκορύφωμα, το απόγειο, με άλλα λόγια, η καλύτερή μας) και το αντίθετό του είναι το *ναδίρ* (αραβική λέξη κι αυτή). 

Για την προέλευση τού _ζενίθ_ διαβάστε εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenith#Origin

Αλλά έχω μια γενικότερη απορία: Βλέπουμε συχνά στις ειδήσεις να παίρνουν δηλώσεις από περαστικούς, για να δώσουν έτσι μια γεύση από τις εντυπώσεις του κόσμου για την είδηση. Όταν το ηχητικό ντοκουμέντο περιέχει κάποιο σοβαρό λάθος, κάποια αστειότητα, κάποιον που δυσκολεύεται να αρθρώσει λέξη, κάποιον που αιφνιδιάζεται και πετάει μια μπούρδα, γιατί δεν πάνε στον επόμενο, να πετύχουν κάτι που να έχει ουσία, αντί να μας μεταδώσουν την κάθε ανουσιότητα που υπογραμμίζει την ελαφρότητα του έργου των δημοσιογράφων του δρόμου;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2012)

Για να είναι "αυθεντικές" οι δηλώσεις. Οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν νοθεύουν την γλώσσα του λαού. Δεν ωραιοποιούν την κοινωνική πραγματικότητα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Νομίζω ανάλογο μ' αυτό είναι το δικό μας "στο" και "σ'το", όπως "στο 'δωσα στο χέρι" αντί "σ'το 'δωσα στο χέρι". Κι αυτό έχει μεγάλη συχνότητα.


Αντιστρόφως ανάλογο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2012)

Δε μου λέτε παίδες υποτιτλιστές, απαραίτητο προσόν για να υποτιτλίσεις ιστορικό σήριαλ με μάχες κλπ είναι να είσαι άσχετος στη γεωγραφία; Ρωτάω γιατί πήρε το μάτι μου στον Σουλεϊμάν ότι σκέφτονταν να εισβάλουν στην *Βεσβαλία* και την *Ζιλεζία*. 

Και λίγο αργότερα στο Μπόργκεν, ο υπουργός οικονομικών κρατάει στα χέρια του μια εφημερίδα που γράφει φαρδιά- πλατιά *ESKPRES* κι από κάτω διαβάζουμε:
_H Express με πιέζει [να παραιτηθώ]. _
Τι το θες το ξενόγλωσσο κύριε υποτιτλιστή μας, τι το θες; Γιατί δεν γράφεις _Η Εξπρές_; Λες να νομίσει ο θεατής ότι αναφέρεσαι στην αθηναϊκή οικονομική εφημερίδα;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και λίγο αργότερα στο Μπόργκεν, ο υπουργός οικονομικών κρατάει στα χέρια του μια εφημερίδα που γραφει φαρδιά- πλατιά *ESKPRES* κι από κάτω διαβάζουμε:
> _H Express με πιέζει [να παραιτηθώ]. _
> Τι το θες το ξενόγλωσσο κύριε υποτιτλιστη μας, τι το θες; Γιατί δεν γράφεις _Η Εξπρές_; Λες να νομίσει ο θεατής ότι αναφέρεσαι στην αθηναϊκή οικονομική εφημερίδα;


Μα τελικά έγραφε *ESKPRES*, ή μήπως *EΚSPRES*;


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δε μου λέτε παίδες υποτιτλιστές, απαραίτητο προσόν για να υποτιτλίσεις ιστορικό σήριαλ με μάχες κλπ είναι να είσαι άσχετος στη γεωγραφία; Ρωτάω γιατί πήρε το μάτι μου στον Σουλεϊμάν ότι σκέφτονταν να εισβάλουν στην *Βεσβαλία* και την *Ζιλεζία*.



Εκεί που έχουμε φτάσει, στην Ελλάδα (και όχι μόνο), απαραίτητο προσόν για να υποτιτλίζεις οτιδήποτε είναι να μειοδοτείς στις αμοιβές. Αλλιώς, πλην ελαχίστων τυχερών (και όσων έχουν μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη των εταιρειών υποτιτλισμού), κάθεσαι και περιμένεις τη δουλειά που δεν έρχεται. Μπροστά στην ταμπακιέρα, ποιος κοιτάζει πια τα ουσιαστικά επαγγελματικά προσόντα;

Ουντ καλά τη Βεσβαλία, αλλά γκια κείνη την έγμη τη Ζιλεζία με τόζα που έκει τγαβήγκζει αιώνεζ τώγα, έλεοζ μπια!
Μη μαζ πειζ γκια Αλεζία όμωζ. Ντεν γκζέγoυμε πού είναι, ντεν γκζέγουμε, ζου λέω! 
Φέγε έναν εκζπρέζο τώγα, να πάνε κάτω τα φαγμάκια...


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Μα τελικά έγραφε *ESKPRES*, ή μήπως *EΚSPRES*;



Λάθος εκ παραδρομής, το δεύτερο.

Και φυσικά εκτός από τη Βεσβαλία και τη Ζιλεζία ανέφεραν κι άλλα τοπωνύμια που δεν ήμουνα σίγουρη ότι ήταν σωστά, απλά αυτά τα δύο έβγαζαν μάτι γιατί πώς να το κάνουμε, είναι γνωστά. 
Όπως γνωστό είναι το πασαλίκι/ βιλαέτι της Βούδας, που το "μεταφράζουν" στα Ελληνικά Μπουντίν.


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...]Όπως γνωστό είναι το πασαλίκι/ βιλαέτι της Βούδας, που το "μεταφράζουν" στα Ελληνικά Μπουντίν.


Πέστη, πέστη! Πέσ' τη ή πες τη, όπως θες τη. ;) 
Αχταρμά σαντζάκ, μπουνταλίν βιλαέτ, τουρλού τζατζίκ, ζαλάτα Βουδαπέστης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2012)

Στο newsbomb, διαβάζουμε:

Ξύπνησε μετά από έμφραγμα μιλώντας γλώσσα που δεν ήξερε!

Εκτός του ότι ο τίτλος είναι αλλαντάλλων, γιατί ο συμπαθητικός, 81χρονος κυριούλης, δεν ήξερε ότι ήξερε την γλώσσα αυτή (ουαλικά), ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος λέει: "Englishman wakes up speaking Welsh after *stroke*". Βασικά δεν ξέρω αν πήραν τον τίτλο από την Independent, αλλά όλος ο τύπος για _stroke_ γράφει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 28, 2012)

> ποτέ δεν έζησα στην Ουαλία, εκτός από την περίοδο του πολέμου», λέει ο ίδιος μετά την ανάρρωσή του.





> Η σύζυγός του Yvonne ήταν το μόνο άτομο που μπορούσε να καταλάβει τις πρώτες στιγμές τι έλεγε ο άντρας της και να μεταφράσει στους γιατρούς.


Ανακεφαλαιώνουμε:
1. Ο κύριος έζησε κάποτε στην Ουαλία (στη διάρκεια του πολέμου, ποιος ξέρει για πόσον καιρό)
2. Η γυναίκα του καταλαβαίνει ουαλικά (αρκετά ώστε να τα αναγνωρίσει και να τα μεταφράσει, αν δεν τα μιλάει κιόλας)

Ε δεν είναι και τόόόόόσο παράξενο πια που "ήξερε" ουαλικά το ασυνείδητο του κυρίου... λέω εγώ τώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ανακεφαλαιώνουμε:
> 1. Ο κύριος έζησε κάποτε στην Ουαλία (στη διάρκεια του πολέμου, ποιος ξέρει για πόσον καιρό)
> 2. Η γυναίκα του καταλαβαίνει ουαλικά (αρκετά ώστε να τα αναγνωρίσει και να τα μεταφράσει, αν δεν τα μιλάει κιόλας)
> 
> Ε δεν είναι και τόόόόόσο παράξενο πια που "ήξερε" ουαλικά το ασυνείδητο του κυρίου... λέω εγώ τώρα.




Το άρθρο της Independent το ξεκαθαρίζει, σε αντίθεση με το ελληνικό άρθρο εντυπώσεων (σημειώστε ότι η Independent πουθενά δεν λέει ότι ο κυριούλης δεν ήξερε καθόλου ουαλικά, όπως ισχυρίζεται ο ελληνικός τίτλος):

_Apart from the single, short spell, the retiree has spent his life in England, although his grandmother – with whom he lived during the war – was a Welsh speaker, as is his wife. 

Mr Morgan said he spoke “a bit of both” languages as a child. He said: “We were London Welsh and I learned a bit of Welsh when I was in London. Then, when I was evacuated to Wales during the war, we spoke it virtually all the time because my aunt didn’t speak much English, so I had to pick it up very quickly.”_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 28, 2012)

Θες να πεις ότι δεν έχω ελπίδες να μάθω γιαπωνέζικα μετά το έμφραγμα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Θες να πεις ότι δεν έχω ελπίδες να μάθω γιαπωνέζικα μετά το έμφραγμα;



I'm afraid not. Wow, I can speak English! Wait, I could do that before. Darn it!


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2012)

Η γεωγραφία συνεχίζει να υποφέρει ή μάλλον, αποκτήσαμε νέα λίμνη, τη λίμνη Έρι. 

Για όσους δεν θυμούνται τις Μεγάλες Λίμνες στα ελλήνικός, Ήρι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Dec 29, 2012)

Μια (σχεδόν) ανέλπιστη άφιξη φώτισε τη νυχτιά στον Σκάι και στην εκπομπή Lost Symbol — ο περιβόητος *Λόρδος Τσάνσελορ*. Καλώς τα δεχτήκαμε!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2012)

Ένα λάθος που νομίζω ότι δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνει ένας έμπειρος μεταφραστής είναι στην απόδοση του ενικού ή πληθυντικού του β' προσώπου των ρημάτων, ανάλογα με το ύφος του διαλόγου. Μπορεί η αγγλική γλώσσα να μη μας δίνει ρητή πληροφορία, αφού τo you είναι το ίδιο και στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό, αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ξέρουμε ή να υποψιαζόμαστε αν επιτρέπεται να μιλάει κάποιος στον ενικό. 

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι με ένα επεισόδιο του NCIS στο Σταρ. Η υπηρεσία είναι στρατιωτική, ο διευθυντής είναι στρυφνός. Πώς νομιμοποιείται ο νεαρός υφιστάμενος να λέει, "Δεν συμφωνείς, διευθυντή;" Το αγγλικό είναι φυσικά, "Don't you agree, director?" O έμπειρος μεταφραστής πρέπει να ξέρει ότι οι αγγλόφωνοι λένε "minister", "director", αλλά αυτό αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά, "κύριε υπουργέ", "κύριε διευθυντά".


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2013)

Από το καινούργιο επεισόδιο του Downton Abbey στη ΝΕΤ: Το σύνθημα του Κάρσον είναι "*Έσω *έτοιμος".

​ Εντάξει, έσω μπορεί να είναι έτοιμος, αλλά έξω;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2013)

Από το ίδιο επεισόδιο: morning coat = πρωινό σακάκι. Η σωστή απόδοση θα ήταν φράκο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 1, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Εντάξει, έσω μπορεί να είναι έτοιμος, αλλά έξω;


Ε μα γι' αυτό θα βάλει το πρωινό του σακάκι, για να είναι κι έξω έτοιμος! 

Άντε καλή χρονιά να 'χουμε! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 1, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Από το καινούργιο επεισόδιο του Downton Abbey στη ΝΕΤ: Το σύνθημα του Κάρσον είναι "*Έσω *έτοιμος".
> 
> ​ Εντάξει, έσω μπορεί να είναι έτοιμος, αλλά έξω;



Και λίγο αργότερα έγραψε «...μισώ λεπτό...»! Άντε μετά να κάνεις καλή πρωτοχρονιά


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2013)

Μα αφού τα μισεί τα λεπτά ο άνθρωπος, τι να κάνει;
Από την άλλη, μια και έχουμε αυτή την κουβέντα, στους Απάνω και τους Κάτω αναφέρονται οι κάτω στον εργοδότη τους ως Master και ο υποτιτλιστής το μεταφράζει _αφέντης_. Το οποίο ίσως μου φαινόταν φυσιολογικό αν βλέπαμε καμιά τουρκική σαπουνόπερα, αλλά όταν δύο εργαζόμενοι αναφέρονται στον εργοδότη τους στα ελληνικά το πολύ να τον πουν _αφεντικό_ αν είναι π.χ. μαστοράντζες. Οι μπάτλερ με τους καλούς τρόπους δεν θα λέγανε λογικά ο Κύριος, η Κυρία; Τόσες δεκαετίες τηλεθέασης ελληνικών ταινιών, κάτι μας έχουν μάθει...
Ομοίως παρατηρώ ότι όλες οι υπηρέτριες φοράνε το κυριακάτικο τους καπέλο (Sunday hat). Προφανώς έχουν ένα καπέλο για κάθε μέρα της εβδομάδας. Ή μήπως είναι _το καλό τους καπέλο_; Που το φοράνε Kυριακές και αργίες; Και που έχει και εφτά γράμματα λιγότερα. 
Λεπτομέρειες, θα μου πείτε, λεπτομέρειες...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 2, 2013)

Επίσης ήταν η πρώτη φορά που είδα το pram μεταφρασμένο ως κούνια. Και όχι μια ή δυο φορές. Ούτε το μαϊμουδάκι δεν άντεξε· ψόφησε μέσα σ' εκείνο το αλλούτερο κατασκεύασμα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2013)

*Το κάταγμα ισχύος (sic) του Μητσοτάκη*

Ας είναι καλά ο "υλατζής" του Ελεύθερου Τύπου, ξεκίνησα τη μέρα μου με τρανταχτά γέλια:




Και, όχι, δεν διαβάζω Ελεύθερο Τύπο, έχει ήδη μεταφερθεί στο Διαδίκτυο μέσω κοπιπαστώματος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2013)

Μέσα στο άρθρο το έχει σωστό. Αλλά ο τιτλατζής δεν κολλάει σε τέτοια.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 3, 2013)

Και ξέρετε τι λένε για τους γέρους και το πέσιμο, ε;..


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2013)

Από άρθρο στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή:

Θεωρώ μεγάλο ρεζιλίκι (όχι τόσο για τον ίδιο και το κόμμα του, αλλά κυρίως τη χώρα) το σκανδαλώδες ταξίδι του Αλέξη Τσίπρα στη Λατινική Αμερική. [...] Η Λατινική Αμερική προσφέρεται για αναψυχή, κυρίως δε για όσους μιλάνε λατινικά καλύτερα από τις κυρίαρχες σε όλο τον κόσμο ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες.

Ε; :s


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2013)

Αυτό έφτασε στα (ηλε)χέρια μου από φίλο φίλου:

Σε πρόσφατο κείμενο της Σώτης Τριανταφύλλου στο Athens Voice με θέμα τις δολοφονίες στα αμερικάνικα σχολεία:

...εξελίχθηκε σε πρακτική που καθρεφτίζει συνδυασμό κοινωνικών προβλημάτων. Tο πρώτο παραμένει το καθεστώς της οπλοφορίας και οπλοκατοχής: ενώ υπάρχουν κανονισμοί για τα όπλα-παιχνίδια (*τα οποία πουλιούνται με μια ταμπελίτσα σε πορτοκαλί χρώμα*), η Εθνική Ένωση Όπλων συμπεριφέρεται σαν κράτος εν κράτει...

Δεν πρόκειται για ταμπελίτσα αλλά για την πορτοκαλί άκρη που επιβάλλεται να έχουν τα όπλα-παιχνίδια και τα αεροβόλα στις ΗΠΑ (την οποία άκρη πολλοί αλλάζουν μετά την αγορά για να μη φαίνονται τα όπλα σαν παιχνίδια).

*Orange-tipped airsoft gun muzzles*
Federal law in the United States requires that a 6 mm (0.24 in) orange tip to be present on all "toy guns" (including airsoft replicas) while being imported or transferred domestically into/within the United States. *These brightly colored tips show the difference between real and replica firearms*, which helps to ensure safety. However, after purchase from the retailer, the orange tip is no longer needed. The federal regulations do not require the owner to keep the muzzle painted after acquiring their airsoft gun [citation needed]. Few players choose to keep the tip, whether for safety or various other reasons, and some switch their orange-painted flash hiders with more realistic ones shortly before playing while at the field's staging area.

The Code of Federal Regulations Title 15, part 1150.2, states "no person shall manufacture, enter into commerce, ship, transport, or receive any toy, look-alike, or imitation firearm" without the requisite blaze orange marking. A waiver may be obtained (1150.5) by the theatrical, movie, or television industries.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airsoft#Orange-tipped_airsoft_gun_muzzles

Όπως αυτό το παιχνίδι «Made in China»:
http://thecostumeshop.ecrater.com/p/7902350/toy-super-cap-gun-with-orange


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> A waiver may be obtained (1150.5) by the theatrical, movie, or television industries.[/COLOR]


Εμ βέβαια. Τι industries θα ήταν αλλιώς... Φαντάζεσαι καμιά μέρα ν' αρχίσει να πυροβολάει κανένας τρελαμένος ηθοποιός το κοινό, κι εκείνο να γελάει ώσπου να πάρει είδηση;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2013)

Από λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας για τον πρώην υφυπουργό εργασίας, Νίκο Νικολόπουλο:

Είναι παντρεμένος με την Αναστασία Μανωλοπούλου, *δημοτικό* σύμβουλο Πατρών

Αναρωτήθηκα αρχικά αν αυτή η Μανωλοπούλου είναι τραβεστί *δημοτικός* σύμβουλος, αλλά λέει ότι απέκτησαν, μαζί, τέσσερα παιδιά. Κι άντε _η σύμβουλος_, αλλά _η δημοτικός_; Είναι κάτι σαν τα βόρεια ιδιώματα που λένε "η Γιωρς" (ο Γιώργος);


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2013)

Ου, από τέτοια...η διοικητικός υπάλληλος κλπ., πλημμυρίδα...


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Διαβάζω στο Επταήμερο του Διόδωρου (Βήμα, 5/1/2013):

Ηταν μια βαθιά φιλοσοφική συζήτηση, ημερολόγιό μου, περί νομίμου και ηθικού που κατέληξε στο ότι δεν είναι πάντων χρημάτων μέτρον άνθρωπος, των μεν όντων ως έστι των δε όντων ως ουκ έστι, αλλά μέτρον των χρημάτων είναι ότι δηλώνεται στο πόθεν έσχες και ότι φέρει κρατική σφραγίδα. Το χειρότερο είναι πως μας το λέει αυτό ο Γιάννης Διώτης που εξάρθρωσε τη 17Ν ακριβώς επειδή δεν έμεινε προσκολλημένος στο γράμμα της δικονομίας.

Λείπει μια καίρια λέξη από το φθέγμα του Πρωταγόρα:
«πάντων χρημάτων μέτρον ἄνθρωπος, τῶν μὲν ὄντων ὡς ἔστιν, τῶν δὲ *οὐκ* ὄντων ὡς οὐκ ἔστιν»

Αλλά πιο ενοχλητικό είναι που λείπουν οι υποδιαστολές (τα κόμματα) από τα δύο *ό,τι*. Καλύτερα:
*μέτρο των χρημάτων είναι ό,τι δηλώνεται στο πόθεν έσχες και ό,τι φέρει κρατική σφραγίδα*


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

Κορέα: Aποσταθεροποίηση στον Ισημερινό σχεδιάζει η CIA (Τα αποτελέσματα της απλοποίησης των διπλών συμφώνων στα κύρια ονόματα)


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Στην Κορέα γίνεται της Κορέας. Στον Ισημερινό γίνεται του Κορέα. :)

Δηλαδή, αν τον λέγανε Corea, μόνο τότε θα λέγαμε ότι ο τιτλατζής έπρεπε να γράψει:
Ραφαέλ Κορέα: Aποσταθεροποίηση στον Ισημερινό σχεδιάζει η CIA 
ή
Σχέδιο αποσταθεροποίησης του Ισημερινού από τη CIA καταγγέλλει ο Ρ. Κορέα


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2013)

...
Κώστα, και μένα με παραξένεψε στην πρώτη πρώτη ανάγνωση, αμέσως όμως με σκούντηξε ο 38ος παράλληλος. :) 
Και σαν τίτλο τον θεωρώ πετυχημένο (ηθελημένα ή αθέλητα, άσχετο), αφού τραβάει την προσοχή και το συζητάμε τώρα.

Αυτά είναι τα ωραία
των γνωστών τα εξαιρετέα
όλων των γλωσσών, μοιραία*
ο Κορέα κι η Κορέα
να βρεθούνε μια παρέα·
δεν εγίνη της Κορέα
σσσσσσσσσσσσς ;)

*και οι γλώσσες έχουν κορέους, bugs. 

How many Miles to Korea (Comp. David Helbock), dedicated to Chick Corea. :laugh:


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

Ναι· μόνο τότε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

daeman said:


> Και σαν τίτλο τον θεωρώ πετυχημένο (ηθελημένα ή αθέλητα, άσχετο), αφού τραβάει την προσοχή και το συζητάμε τώρα.


Μα φυσικά, φτάνει να έλεγε: Κορρέα: .....

Πάμ' παρακάτω:

"Συνέβαλε και εσύ να συγκεντρωθούν 10.000 ευρώ για το Παιδικό Χωριό της Βάρης...". Εμ, τι να έλεγε: "Σύμβαλε και εσύ;" Ακόμα χειρότερα: "Συνείσφερε και εσύ;" Έξω πάμε καλά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Μα φυσικά, φτάνει να έλεγε: Κορρέα: .....
> 
> Πάμ' παρακάτω:
> 
> "Συνέβαλε και εσύ να συγκεντρωθούν 10.000 ευρώ για το Παιδικό Χωριό της Βάρης...". Εμ, τι να έλεγε: "Σύμβαλε και εσύ;" Ακόμα χειρότερα: "Συνείσφερε και εσύ;" Έξω πάμε καλά...



Δώσε κι εσύ ρε φιλαράκι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2013)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο ευγενικός και να λέει "Συμβάλετε κι εσείς, συνεισφέρετε κι εσείς". Γιατί πρέπει να διατυπώνονται όλα στον ενικό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Πάμ' παρακάτω:
> 
> "Συνέβαλε και εσύ να συγκεντρωθούν 10.000 ευρώ για το Παιδικό Χωριό της Βάρης...". Εμ, τι να έλεγε: "Σύμβαλε και εσύ;" Ακόμα χειρότερα: "Συνείσφερε και εσύ;" Έξω πάμε καλά...


Και στον ενικό γίνεται, θέλει μόνο λίγη ευελιξία:

Βοήθησε κι εσύ με τη συμβολή σου...
Δώσε κι εσύ τη συνεισφορά σου...
Βάλε κι εσύ το λιθαράκι σου...
Στήριξε κι εσύ την προσπάθεια...
Έλα μαζί μας για...

Αλλά όχι· θέλουμε μεταξωτά βρακιά, τα θέλουμε και στον ενικό...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2013)

Τσιπαριστείτε, βρε τσίπηδες, και τσοντάρτε κάτι!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2013)

Έχουν όντως χαζέψει τόσο πολύ οι συμπατριώτες μας μ' αυτές τις γενικές ή ήταν πάντα χαζοί και δεν το ξέραμε; Καιρό είχαμε να ακούσουμε για την υπόθεση αυτή, αλλά στο Madata.gr φρόντισαν σήμερα να μας ενημερώσουν:

Νέα τροπή παίρνει η υπόθεση του ανθρωπόμορφου τέρατος της Πάρου, που δεν δίστασε να πολτοποιήσει το κεφάλι της 15χρονης Μυρτούς και που νόμισε ότι εμπαίζοντας τις διωκτικές και δικαστικές αρχές για το νεαρό της ηλικίας του θα είχε ευνοϊκότερη μεταχείριση.

Να χ... όλο μας το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, αν μετά από 12 χρόνια σχολείο, βγαίνει ο "δημοσιογράφος"* και εκφράζεται έτσι.

* ο δημοσιογράφος σε εισαγωγικά, εννοείται.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο ευγενικός και να λέει "Συμβάλετε κι εσείς, συνεισφέρετε κι εσείς". Γιατί πρέπει να διατυπώνονται όλα στον ενικό;


Προφανώς η επιστήμη του μάρκετινγκ τους έχει διδάξει (από καταβολής κόσμου) ότι το μήνυμα πρέπει να είναι στον ενικό για να φτάσει στην τσέπη ("Σε μένα μιλάτε; -Ναι, ρε! σε σένα! βλέπεις κάναν άλλον;")


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Προφανώς η επιστήμη του μάρκετινγκ τους έχει διδάξει (από καταβολής κόσμου) ότι το μήνυμα πρέπει να είναι στον ενικό για να φτάσει στην τσέπη ("Σε μένα μιλάτε; -Ναι, ρε! σε σένα! βλέπεις κάναν άλλον;")


E, τότε, όπως είπε ο δόκτορας πιο πάνω, τα μεταξωτά βρακιά χρειάζονται και επιδέξιους κ... κειμενογράφους.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Πάμ' παρακάτω:
> 
> "Συνέβαλε και εσύ να συγκεντρωθούν 10.000 ευρώ για το Παιδικό Χωριό της Βάρης...". Εμ, τι να έλεγε: "Σύμβαλε και εσύ;" Ακόμα χειρότερα: "Συνείσφερε και εσύ;" Έξω πάμε καλά...



Εγώ θα το έλεγα πιο «εκπαιδευτικά»:

*Βάλε κι εσύ το λιθαράκι σου. Σύμβαλε να συγκεντρωθούν 10.000 ευρώ για το Παιδικό Χωριό της Βάρης.*

Πρώτα απ' όλα, αν ενοχλεί κάποιους το _σύμβαλε_, κάποιους άλλους τους ενοχλεί η προστακτική _συνέβαλε_, όπως θα ενοχλούσε και η προστακτική _έβαλε_.

Δίπλα λοιπόν στα παρακάτω, δεν πειράζει κι ένα _σύμβαλε_. Ή κάποια εναλλακτική, για να δείχνουμε ότι τα καλά τα παλικάρια κτλ.

Κατάβαλε τους φόρους σου 
Ανάβαλε τις διακοπές σου
Διάβαλε τους εχθρούς σου
Περίβαλε τους φίλους σου με αγάπη
Επίβαλε τη θέλησή σου
Πρόβαλε τις διαφορές σου
Υπόβαλε την παραίτησή σου
Πρόσβαλε τους αναιδείς
Είσβαλε στα κάστρα τους

(Ναι, το διασκεδάζω με τις υπερβολές...)


----------



## Earion (Jan 8, 2013)

Επειδή σε παίρνω τοις μετρητοίς :inno:, απαντώ ευθέως: ναι στα *κατάβαλε*, *ανάβαλε*, *πρόβαλε*, *υπόβαλε*, όχι στα υπόλοιπα. Εξάπαντος όχι στο *είσβαλε (μα πώς σου ήρθε; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

Λείπει μόνο η προτροπή: Μετάβαλε τα γούστα σου!


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Μα πώς με παίρνετε τοις μετρητοίς όταν γράφω ότι το διασκεδάζω με τις υπερβολές. Κατά τ' άλλα, οι προστακτικές είναι σύμφωνα με τον νόμο: δείτε πώς τις έχει το Λεξισκόπιο: _σύμβαλε, είσβαλε! _

Αλλά η σωστή απάντηση έχει ήδη δοθεί: ανάμεσα σε δυο στραβούς δρόμους διαλέγουμε έναν τρίτο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2013)

_Το βέλος ήταν δηλητηριώδης_

(η Μπέρνι θα σας πει σε ποιού τούρκικου σήριαλ υποτιτλισμό το είδα)

Βλέπω ότι το δηλητηριώδες πάει κι αυτό στο δρόμο που χάραξε το διαφανές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2013)

Πού να δεις πού έχει πάει το διαμπερές.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2013)

Όπως είχα πει και στο #5253, μου κάνει κάκιστη εντύπωση η χρήση της κλητικής "διευθυντή", και μάλιστα σε συνδυασμό με ενικό. Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα, επισημαίνοντας ότι η κλητική "κύριε διευθυντά" είναι απολίθωμα που εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται αναλλοίωτο ακόμα και σήμερα. Θα ήθελα να μου δώσει κάποιος έστω και μία μαρτυρία ότι άκουσε σε κάποιο χώρο εργασίας, του δημοσίου ή σε ιδιωτική επιχείρηση, τον υφιστάμενο να λέει στον διευθυντή του «Καλημέρα, διευθυντή», ή ακόμα χειρότερα, «Δεν συμφωνείς, διευθυντή;» Δεν μπορεί στους υποτίτλους (του NCIS, που είναι και στρατιωτική υπηρεσία) να βλέπουμε τέτοια εικονική πραγματικότητα. Ούτε νομίζω ότι ο εκσυγχρονισμός γλωσσικών απολιθωμάτων της καθαρεύουσας (και η κατάργηση του πληθυντικού ευγενείας) ξεκινάει με το έτσι θέλω από τους υποτίτλους.

Και ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα όπου θα αναλύουμε τη σωστή χρήση του ενικού ή πληθυντικού όταν μεταφράζουμε το «you».


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2013)

Το 'χω ξαναγράψει: ο διοικητής μας στο στρατό απειλούσε με 5 μέρες φυλακή όποιον τον αποκαλούσε στην αναφορά τάγματος "Κύριε διοικητή". Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το "διοικητά" στη φιλολογική χρήση, αφού καταλαβαίνω πως αυτή πρέπει να αντανακλά την κοινωνική πραγματικότητα· όχι όμως ότι αυτές οι χρήσεις διαμορφώνονται σε κλίμα ελεύθερης επιλογής. Είναι προϊόν μιας άνισης σχέσης μεταξύ ομιλητών, όπως και το "Κύριε εισαγγελεύ" και άλλα τέτοια. Όταν ο άλλος μπορεί να σε _τιμωρήσει_ γιατί δεν μιλάς όπως θέλει εκείνος, τι να λέμε;

Όσον αφορά το you, κάτι ψιλοάσχετο αλλά ενδιαφέρον: προ ημερών διάβαζα στο βιβλίο της Μ. Σηφιανού _Politeness phenomena in England and Greece_ ότι στην αρχή η χρήση του you στη θέση του thou είχε τη σκοπιμότητα να δημιουργήσει μιαν απόσταση ανάμεσα στους δύο ομιλητές ανάλογη με το γαλλικό vous.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2013)

Τον περασμένο Αύγουστο, έξι παίκτες των Big Red κατηγορήθηκαν για ομαδικό βιασμό από μια 16χρονη μαθήτρια. (Protagon) [αντί για: κατηγορήθηκαν από μια 16χρονη μαθήτρια για ομαδικό βιασμό]


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

διακονεύω ή διακονώ; *διακονεύω* = ζητιανεύω (_Διακονεύει για να ζήσει_). *διακονώ* = υπηρετώ, εργάζομαι για κάτι (_διακονεί την υποκριτική τέχνη_).

Άρα όχι: «πολλούς άλλους που υποτίθεται πως διακονεύουν τις αρχές της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας».
http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4780144
Αν και έτσι που πάμε, θα βγούμε κάποια στιγμή στη ζητιανιά για κάποιες αρχές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2013)

Costas said:


> Όσον αφορά το you, κάτι ψιλοάσχετο αλλά ενδιαφέρον: προ ημερών διάβαζα στο βιβλίο της Μ. Σηφιανού _Politeness phenomena in England and Greece_ ότι στην αρχή η χρήση του you στη θέση του thou είχε τη σκοπιμότητα να δημιουργήσει μιαν απόσταση ανάμεσα στους δύο ομιλητές ανάλογη με το γαλλικό vous.



Ναι, προφανώς οφείλεται στην κατάρρευση της αγγλικής γραμματικής από την νορμανδική επιρροή. Αυτή η αλλαγή εντοπίζεται στην Middle English, μετά την νορμανδική κατάκτηση και ολοκληρώνεται με την εισαγωγή της σύγχρονης αγγλικής.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

Από το χτεσινό σημείωμα του αρχισυντάκτη στην Καθημερινή:
Κάθε πισωγύρισμα θα ακυρώσει την προσπάθεια και θα δημιουργήσει την, παγιωμένη πλέον, εντύπωση πως «τίποτα δεν αλλάζει στην Ελλάδα».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_08/01/2013_477278

Πιστεύω ότι μια «παγιωμένη εντύπωση» αποκλείεται να τη δημιουργήσεις. Υπάρχει και είναι και παγιωμένη. Μπορείς ίσως να την ενισχύσεις. (Το καλύτερο πάντως θα είναι να τη διαλύσεις, ιδίως τη συγκεκριμένη.)

Πρετεντέρης στα Νέα:
Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ διέγνωσε πως ο Βενιζέλος αποτελεί τον «αδύναμο κρίκο» του ΠΑΣΟΚ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ τον «αδύναμο κρίκο» της συγκυβέρνησης. Τους έβαλε στο σημάδι με την κομψότητα ελέφαντα σε υαλοπωλείο.
http://www.tanea.gr/empisteytika/?aid=4780239

Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσω εδώ… Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ έναν ελέφαντα να μπαίνει σε υαλοπωλείο (εντάξει, δεν έχουν κανένα ειδικό προνόμιο οι ταύροι) και να αρχίζει τη σκοποβολή με στόχο τους κρίκους. Αλλά δεν διαθέτω τόση φαντασία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

*Η βίλα της ανωμαλίας*

Διότι δεν έχουμε καταλήξει ούτε πώς να την κλίνουμε και θέλουμε κάθε τόσο να την κλείνουμε.
Η βίλα Αμαλία;
Η βίλα Αμαλίας;
Της βίλας Αμαλία;
Της βίλας Αμαλίας;

Άσε πια αυτούς που γράφουν ακόμα τη _βίλα_ με δύο λ, _βίλλα_. Και τι θα πει «η βίλα Αμαλίας»; Ήταν βίλα της γνωστής Αμαλίας; Δεν θα έπρεπε να τη λέμε «η βίλα της Αμαλίας»; Ή μήπως έτσι την ονόμασαν: «η βίλα Αμαλία»; Στη γενική;

Και πώς ξεφύτρωσαν τόσα ανώμαλα δ στην περιγραφή της;
*άνδρο ανομίας
*άνδρο των αναρχικών
*άνδρο ταραχοποιών

Η λέξη είναι *το άντρο*, από τον καιρό της _Οδύσσειας_. Στον Ψηλορείτη υπάρχει το Ιδαίον Άντρο και στους Λατίνους (και πέρα) το _antrum_. Τα άντρα, ρε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2013)

Ας εμπλουτίσουμε λίγο τις γνώσεις μας:

Βίλα Αμαλία: Το θρυλικό 2ο Γυμνάσιο Αρρένων (nooz.gr από: ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ, Μ. Κουζινοπούλου)


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 9, 2013)

Από εδώ: 



> Ακόμη και η εξέταση των "μετα δεδομένων" (metadata) δεν θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει σε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα.



Αυτά τα "μετα δεδομένα" (έτσι, χωρίς τόνο) έχουν καμία σχέση με τα "πριν δεδομένα"; Αλλά γιατί να σταματήσουμε εκεί; Ας τα πούμε "με τα δε δο με να".


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας εμπλουτίσουμε λίγο τις γνώσεις μας:
> 
> Βίλα Αμαλία: Το θρυλικό 2ο Γυμνάσιο Αρρένων (nooz.gr από: ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ, Μ. Κουζινοπούλου)



Όπως εξηγεί στο ΑΜΠΕ ο πρόεδρος των αποφοίτων του 2ου Γυμνασίου Αρρένων, επιχειρηματίας, Νίκος Βερροιόπουλος, «κακώς το κτίριο αποκαλείται Βίλα Αμαλία, καθώς πρόκειται για ονομασία που του έδωσαν οι καταληψίες τη δεκαετία του ’90. Είχε προηγηθεί η κατάληψη εγκαταλειμμένου κτιρίου στη λεωφόρο Αμαλίας, που κράτησε λίγο. Φεύγοντας από εκεί, οι καταληψίες βρήκαν ελεύθερο το συγκεκριμένο κτίριο, το κατέλαβαν και του έδωσαν τη συγκεκριμένη ονομασία». 

Άρα «η βίλα/το κτίριο της (λεωφόρου) Αμαλίας» που έγινε «βίλα της Αχαρνών».


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

agezerlis said:


> Από εδώ:
> Αυτά τα "μετα δεδομένα" (έτσι, χωρίς τόνο) έχουν καμία σχέση με τα "πριν δεδομένα"; Αλλά γιατί να σταματήσουμε εκεί; Ας τα πούμε "με τα δε δο με να".



Αυτό είναι σχεδόν χαριτωμένο. Εκείνο που κάνει τα μάτια μου να γουρλώνουν (θέαμα φοβιστικό) είναι το φαινόμενο «μετά-δεδομένα», δηλαδή η απόσπαση της πρόθεσης με ενωτικό χωριστικό και ο δεύτερος τόνος. Το αστείο είναι ότι αυτές οι προθέσεις λέγονται _αχώριστα μόρια_. Τέτοιες περιπτώσεις διαζυγίου θα βρεις χιλιάδες.


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Η βίλα της ανωμαλίας*
> 
> Διότι δεν έχουμε καταλήξει ούτε πώς να την κλίνουμε και θέλουμε κάθε τόσο να την κλείνουμε.
> Η βίλα Αμαλία;
> ...



Να θυμίσω ένα νήμα εδώ στο Πανξατόνι: Η επιλεκτική ακλισιά της γκέισας (και της Βίλας Αμαλία· καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό έχει επικρατήσει).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ έναν ελέφαντα να μπαίνει σε υαλοπωλείο (εντάξει, δεν έχουν κανένα ειδικό προνόμιο οι ταύροι)...


Αυτό πάντως που γνωρίζουμε για τους ταύρους είναι ότι δεν κάνουν δα και τίποτα σοβαρές ζημιές όταν βρεθούν σε υαλοπωλείο:


----------



## pidyo (Jan 11, 2013)

Όσοι δεν το είδατε ακόμη στου Σαραντάκου, μη χάσετε το Μαντάτο Ριλό, ένα από τα πιο ξεκαρδιστικά μαργαριτάρια που έχω δει τον τελευταίο καιρό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

Πήρα και στιγμιότυπο της σελίδας http://www.inews.gr/253/to-mantato-rilo.htm, γιατί τέτοια πράγματα δεν είναι να χάνονται.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2013)

Mandatory Law = αναγκαστικό δίκαιο (θεέ μου, ούτε να γελάσω δεν μπορώ!)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> (θεέ μου, ούτε να γελάσω δεν μπορώ!)


...παρομοίως... 

Μαύρα τα μαντάτα, που λένε!


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι ένα από τα πιο απολαυστικά παντρέματα λέξης της καθομιλουμένης με λόγιες καταλήξεις είναι το *κουρεύσιμο χρέος* (10 ευρήματα). Το διάβασα χτες σε κείμενο του Βαρουφάκη: «καταστήσαμε ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό του χρέους μη κουρεύσιμο». Ακόμα πιο συνεπές είναι το _κουρέψιμο_. 
(Barber's burp?) :)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Mandatory Law = αναγκαστικό δίκαιο (θεέ μου, ούτε να γελάσω δεν μπορώ!)


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι σημαίνει *Mad at Tory law*....


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


>



Θεά! Θεά! Τίποτε λιγότερο!

[τα μαντάτα τα ριλά, μας εκάψαν την προβιά! Οέο!]


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 11, 2013)

Man, that Tory Lowe dude wasn't bad tho.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 11, 2013)

*dat *Tory Lowe θες να πεις... :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πήρα και στιγμιότυπο της σελίδας http://www.inews.gr/253/to-mantato-rilo.htm, γιατί τέτοια πράγματα δεν είναι να χάνονται.



Ο ΧΡΙ-ΣΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ-Η ΠΑ-ΝΑ-ΓΙ-Α!!!


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όπως εξηγεί στο ΑΜΠΕ ο πρόεδρος των αποφοίτων του 2ου Γυμνασίου Αρρένων, επιχειρηματίας, Νίκος Βερροιόπουλος, «κακώς το κτίριο αποκαλείται Βίλα Αμαλία, καθώς πρόκειται για ονομασία που του έδωσαν οι καταληψίες τη δεκαετία του ’90. Είχε προηγηθεί η κατάληψη εγκαταλειμμένου κτιρίου στη λεωφόρο Αμαλίας, που κράτησε λίγο. Φεύγοντας από εκεί, οι καταληψίες βρήκαν ελεύθερο το συγκεκριμένο κτίριο, το κατέλαβαν και του έδωσαν τη συγκεκριμένη ονομασία».
> 
> Άρα «η βίλα/το κτίριο της (λεωφόρου) Αμαλίας» που έγινε «βίλα της Αχαρνών».



Περί βίλας Αμαλία συνέχεια:

ΤΟ D.I.Y. ΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΕΞΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΥ
Εντωμεταξύ, στα τέλη της δεκαετίας γνωρίζει άνθηση το κίνημα των καταλήψεων στέγης και κάπου εκεί αρχίζουμε να μιλάμε για το D.I.Y. στην Ελλάδα.
Στις 21 Οκτώβρη 1989, μια παρέα πάνκηδων καταλαμβάνει το κτίριο νούμερο 56 επί της Λεωφόρου Αμαλίας (νυν Ίδρυμα Ωνάση) ακριβώς με το σκεπτικό ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας δικός τους χώρος, όπου να μπορούν να στήνουν συναυλίες. Έτσι, γεννιέται η κατάληψη Villa Amalias, η οποία, όμως, αλλάζει σύντομα διεύθυνση λόγω εκκένωσης του κτιρίου από τις αστυνομικές δυνάμεις και μεταφέρεται στις 2 Μαρτίου του 1990 στο σπίτι της γωνίας Αχαρνών και Χέυδεν, όπου στεγάζεται μέχρι και σήμερα. Πρόκειται για ένα χώρο όχι μόνο για συναυλίες, θεατρικά και άλλες πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις, αλλά ταυτόχρονα για ένα χώρο έντονα πολιτικό, στον οποίο διαμορφώνεται σταδιακά μια ολόκληρη ανταγωνιστική κουλτούρα και ο οποίος έχει συμπληρώσει αισίως 16 χρόνια ενεργούς παρουσίας.
http://sporos.org/punk





_Το νεοκλασικό της λεωφόρου Αμαλίας στεγάζει τα γραφεία του Κοινωφελούς Ιδρύματος Ωνάση στην Αθήνα_​
*Το Κοινωφελές Ίδρυμα Ωνάση*
Τα γραφεία του Κοινωφελούς Ιδρύματος Ωνάση στην Αθήνα (αφού το Ίδρυμα διατηρεί τα κεντρικά του γραφεία στο Λιχτενστάιν) στεγάζονται από το 1992 στο θαυμάσιο νεοκλασικό κτήριο της λεωφόρου Αμαλίας 56. Χτισμένο από τον διακεκριμένο αρχιτέκτονα Αναστάσιο Μεταξά μεταξύ των ετών 1900 και 1910 απέναντι από την Πύλη του Αδριανού, στην αρχή του πεζοδρόμου της οδού Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγίτου, το τριώροφο κτήριο γνώρισε κοσμικές δόξες ως κατοικία της οικογένειας του δικηγόρου Γεωργίου Ορφανίδη και της συζύγου του Όλγας Σαρόγλου. Αργότερα εγκαταλείφθηκε, έχοντας υποστεί σημαντικές αλλοιώσεις στη διάρκεια του μεσοπολέμου. Το 1980 χαρακτηρίστηκε διατηρητέο και το 1989 είχε την τύχη να αγοραστεί από το Ίδρυμα Ωνάση, το οποίο ανέλαβε την αποκατάσταση και ανάδειξή του, με γενικό συντονιστή τον κ. Γιώργο Ζαμπέλα. Ορισμένες αίθουσες είναι διακοσμημένες με έπιπλα και έργα τέχνης που ανήκαν στον Αριστοτέλη Ωνάση. Τα έπιπλα αυτά αγοράστηκαν από το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο όταν παροπλίσθηκε η θαλαμηγός Χριστίνα. Στον δεύτερο όροφο έχει μεταφερθεί αυτούσιο το γραφείο του Αριστοτέλη Ωνάση από το Μόντε Κάρλο.
http://www.onassis.gr/enim_deltio/27_05/special.php


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι σημαίνει *Mad at Tory law*....


Πάντως στα πίτζιν αγγλικά των Ελλήνων τεχνιτών τα ριλόου / πριλόου "αποδίδουν" τα reload / preload.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2013)

Εγώ έχω άλλη απορία: γιατί οι Έλληνες έχουν πάθος να τονίζουν στην προπαραλήγουσα λέξεις της αγγλικής. Γιατί είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο υπουργός μίλησε για μαντάτορι λο, το άκουσε ο άσχετος και έκανε μια λογική συσχέτιση. 
Το της Οξφόρδης μου δίνει προφορά της λέξης 'mændətəri (άρα για όσους δεν τονίζουν στην πρώτη συλλαβή, λογικό είναι να τονίζουν στην τρίτη που βρίσκεται ο δευτερεύων τόνος) και mænˈdeɪtəri που ομολογώ ότι δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ από κανέναν. Και εδώ λέει μάντατόρι ή μαντατόρι. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει καμία βάση στο μαντάτορι των Ελλήνων ομιλητών της αγγλικής, έτσι δεν είναι;

Το μόνο για το οποίο γελάμε είναι προφανώς ότι δημοσιεύτηκε χωρίς να το πάρει χαμπάρι κανένας, αλλιώς τέτοια μαργαριτάρια δεν είναι και τόσο εξωφρενικά, ειδικά όταν δεν ξέρεις το αντικείμενο της συζήτησης. Κι εγώ άκουγα διαφημίσεις στον ελληνικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό του Λονδίνου που έδιναν διεύθυνση των διαφημιζόμενων επιχειρήσεων Τεν Παρκ Λέιν, οπότε υπέθετα ότι κάπου υπήρχε κάποια περιοχή που λεγόταν Δέκα Πάρκα και τη διέσχιζε κάποιος δρόμος, πρώην μονοπάτι του δάσους νυν εμπορική οδός. Και μια μέρα κοίταζα το χάρτη του μετρό και βλέπω στάση Τερνπάικ Λέιν, ήτοι ιδιωτικός δρόμος μετά διοδίων (και έχει στην περιοχή μια παμπ που λέγεται Τα Διόδια, Toll Gate, επειδή λέει το 1700-κάτι ο φεουδάρχης είχε φτιάξει σταθμό διοδίων). Στα δε γερμανικά έχω κάνει εκατοντάδες τέτοιες παρανοήσεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 12, 2013)

*Υποτιτλισμός του "The Hobbit"*

Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά έχει φτάσει 12 του μηνός και κανείς δεν έχει σχολιάσει ακόμα τον υποτιτλισμό του _The Hobbit_! Ξεκινώ εγώ, κι αν ακολουθήσει κανείς μπορεί να αυτονημηθεί το θέμα. 
Κτγμ ήταν απογοητευτικός ο υποτιτλισμός: πολλές παρανοήσεις και πολλές περικοπές σημαντικών φράσεων, τόσες που δεν κατάφερα να τις συγκρατήσω. Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα θυμάμαι μόνο: όταν ο Μπάλιν αφηγείται πώς θαύμασε τον Θόριν Δρύασπι στη μάχη της Μόρια, τελειώνει λέγοντας _There's one that I could call King_, δηλαδή «Να ένας τον οποίο θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ ως βασιλιά» ή κάτι τέτοιο. Η υποτιτλίστρια όμως χάνει την έμφαση και μεταφράζει «Υπάρχει ένας...», και οι θεατές αναρωτιούνται «Για άλλον μιλάει; Για τον Θόριν δε λέγαμε τόση ώρα;».
Αλλά αυτό που με ενόχλησε περισσότερο ήταν ένα ανεπίτρεπτο λάθος στη μετάφραση της τελευταίας απάντησης του Γκόλουμ στην ερώτηση του Μπίλμπο «Τι έχω στην τσέπη μου;», _String or nothing_: αυτό μεταφράστηκε «Χορδή ή τίποτα», λες και κουβαλούσε ο Μπίλμπο καμιά κιθάρα στην πλάτη, οπότε θα ήταν φυσικό να έχει και χορδές στην τσέπη! Αυτό το λάθος δείχνει και βιασύνη ή απροσεξία στην επιλογή συνωνύμου, αλλά -το κυριότερο- και ότι η μεταφράστρια δεν συμβουλευόταν το βιβλίο όταν δούλευε, αφού η σκηνή υπάρχει εκεί αυτούσια, με το σωστό «Σπάγκος ή τίποτα». Ίσως αυτός είναι ο λόγος για την αποτυχημένη κτγμ μεταφορά των ιδιωματισμών του Γκόλουμ (_Bagginses_ > Μπάγκινσις(!) κ.τ.λ.).


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά έχει φτάσει 12 του μηνός και κανείς δεν έχει σχολιάσει ακόμα τον υποτιτλισμό του _The Hobbit_! Ξεκινώ εγώ, κι αν ακολουθήσει κανείς μπορεί να αυτονημηθεί το θέμα. [...]


«Αυτονημηθεί»! Way to go, elsewhere. Εύγε! :up:



dharvatis said:


> -το κυριότερο- και ότι η μεταφράστρια δεν συμβουλευόταν το βιβλίο όταν δούλευε, αφού η σκηνή υπάρχει εκεί αυτούσια, με το σωστό «Σπάγκος ή τίποτα». Ίσως αυτός είναι ο λόγος για την αποτυχημένη κτγμ μεταφορά των ιδιωματισμών του Γκόλουμ (_Bagginses_ > Μπάγκινσις(!) κ.τ.λ.).


We have hobbitses - Bagginses and otherwise, along with dwarves, men, wizards, place-names and other Middle Earth termses - over there, we have them wretched Fair Folk there, there are countless webpages, whole websites and wikis devoted to these subjectses, the book is very well translated into Greek, is cheap and has not many pageses (easy and quick to read), but, no, the ring blinds us, it doesn't let us see beyond the end of our own nose, doesn't let us search beyond our own resourcessssh. 
We don't want anyone to know we have it, do we, precioussssh? Hush, shush, it's ourssh... gollum, gollum.



All that glitters is not gold and all that is gold does not glitter.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2013)

daeman said:


> All that glitters is not gold



Technically, however, it could be rhodium.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 12, 2013)

daeman said:


> We have hobbitses - Bagginses and otherwise, along with dwarves, men, wizards, place-names and other Middle Earth termses - over there, we have them wretched Fair Folk there, there are countless webpages, whole websites and wikis devoted to these subjectses, the book is very well translated into Greek, is cheap and has not many pageses (easy and quick to read), but, no, the ring blinds us, it doesn't let us see beyond the end of our own nose, doesn't let us search beyond our own resourcessssh.
> We don't want anyone to know we have it, do we, precioussssh? Hush, shush, it's ourssh... gollum, gollum.



Verily, very well put!


----------



## Irini (Jan 13, 2013)

Googly :
an offbreak in cricket with a leg-break action —called alsobosey, wrong'un
Merriam-Webster

"a cricket ball bowled as if to break one way that actually breaks in the opposite way."
wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn


Ίσως μια καλή μετάφραση να έπαιζε με το "προσποίηση". Ή με κάποιον άλλο όρο που δεν ξέρω ή δεν μου 'ρχεται. Πάντως το παρακάτω μόνο καλή μετάφραση δεν είναι (γενικότερα πάσχει κομματάκι αλλά δεν θα το κάνω θέμα):

Finally, Mr Coelho’s suggestion to merge this report with the visa code is an interesting one. *He has thrown what cricketers call a ‘googly’* into this debate and I think we will have to take that back to the committee and see what they think about that. In one sense I am open-minded but I think it is up to the committee
Πηγή

Τέλος, η πρόταση του κ. Coelho να συγχωνεύσει τη συγκεκριμένη έκθεση με τον κώδικα θεωρήσεων είναι ενδιαφέρουσα. *Έριξε αυτό που στο κρίκετ λέμε «μπαλιά»* και θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να την παραπέμψουμε στην επιτροπή και να δούμε ποια είναι η άποψή τους. Είμαι διαλλακτική, αλλά νομίζω ότι εξαρτάται από την επιτροπή.
Πηγή

Ενώ στα άλλα σπορ πώς το λέμε δηλαδή; Και ω, τι έκπληξη! Μπαλιά στο κρίκετ; Τι μου λες βρε παιδάκι μου;
.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 13, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά έχει φτάσει 12 του μηνός και κανείς δεν έχει σχολιάσει ακόμα τον υποτιτλισμό του _The Hobbit_! [...] Αυτό το λάθος δείχνει και βιασύνη ή απροσεξία στην επιλογή συνωνύμου, αλλά -το κυριότερο- και ότι η μεταφράστρια δεν συμβουλευόταν το βιβλίο όταν δούλευε [...]


Πράγματι, είναι ακατανόητο. Δεν χρειαζόταν καν να το αγοράσει αν δεν ήθελε, σίγουρα θα το έβρισκε σε κάποια δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη (ή στα ράφια των έφηβων παιδιών των φίλων της). Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς και δεν το αντιλήφθηκε κανείς άλλος. Επιμελητή δεν πήρανε; Ένας άνθρωπος οποιοσδήποτε, ο διανομέας ο ίδιος, δεν έκατσε να το δει; Δεν είναι και καμιά ταινία της δεκάρας στο κάτω κάτω για να μην σκοτίζεσαι να βγουν κοτσάνες στον αέρα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Φίλοι του wordreference:
Εδώ θα πρέπει κάποιος να διορθώσει την απόδοση για τα _lowest common denominator_ και _least common denominator_ σε *ελάχιστος κοινός παρονομαστής*, γιατί παίρνετε στο λαιμό σας και τους συναθροιστές. Δεν τον λέμε _χαμηλότερο_!


----------



## Irini (Jan 14, 2013)

Άουτς! Βαρύ. Έχει ένα Report an error στο τέλος των ορισμών που μπορείς να πατήσεις για να προτείνεις διόρθωση πάντως :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2013)

Στο NCIS τώρα στο Σταρ γίνεται αναφορά στον σπόνδυλο L5 κι ο υπότιτλος γράφει Λ5· όμως "Λ5" δεν υπάρχει, μιλάμε για τον Ο5 (της οσφυϊκής μοίρας δλδ).


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Ανοίγω ΝΕΤ να περιμένω πότε θα αρχίσει η εκπομπή της Στάη, που απόψε φιλοξενεί τον Στουρνάρα. Δείχνει Downton Abbey. Το αφήνω χωρίς φωνή, αλλά το μάτι μου πιάνει ένα υπότιτλο: «Λυπάμαι τρομερά αλλά...». Κοιτάζω στο διαδίκτυο: είναι αρκετοί που λυπούνται τρομερά. Μήπως δεν κάνω καλά που έχω μείνει στο «Λυπάμαι πολύ» και δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί στο «I'm terribly sorry»;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ανοίγω ΝΕΤ να περιμένω πότε θα αρχίσει η εκπομπή της Στάη, που απόψε φιλοξενεί τον Στουρνάρα. Δείχνει Downton Abbey. Το αφήνω χωρίς φωνή, αλλά το μάτι μου πιάνει ένα υπότιτλο: «Λυπάμαι τρομερά αλλά...». Κοιτάζω στο διαδίκτυο: είναι αρκετοί που λυπούνται τρομερά. Μήπως δεν κάνω καλά που έχω μείνει στο «Λυπάμαι πολύ» και δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί στο «I'm terribly sorry»;



Θα ήταν τρομερά λυπηρό αν αναβαθμιζόσουν στο συγκεκριμένο. :twit:


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2013)

Πριν από μερικές ημέρες είχε το _Con Air_ στη Nova. Ο υποτιτλισμός των καναλιών της Nova είναι γενικά καλός (τα δορυφορικά είναι άλλη υπόθεση), αλλά εκεί πρόσεξα ένα περίεργο λάθος, μάλλον λόγω βιασύνης: ο χαρακτήρας του John Malkovich είναι εγκληματίας και "...he got two degrees while he was in jail", δηλαδή δύο πτυχία. Ο υπότιτλος όμως ήταν «Πήρε δύο _βαθμούς_», και ναι μεν το degree μεταφράζεται και _βαθμός_, αλλά οι βαθμοί που μπορεί να πάρει ένας άνθρωπος δεν λέγονται degrees, οπότε δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς έγινε ένα τέτοιο λάθος (απλή βιασύνη; πρώτο χέρι από μεταφραστήρι και αυτό ξέφυγε;).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2013)

Από την ταινία Raise your voice χθες στον Alpha:

Look at your hair, your clothes, the way you talk. You're like some kinda retro Brady Buncher = ... Μοιάζεις σαν Μπράντι Μπάντσερ.

O μεταφραστής μπορεί να μην είχε γεννηθεί όταν προβαλλόταν (και στην ελληνική τηλεόραση) το Brady Bunch, αλλά λίγη έρευνα θα έβγαζε εύκολα το σωστό αποτέλεσμα, αφού μάλιστα σού φωνάζει αυτό το "retro". Και αφού ακούς καθαρά "Μπρέιντι", γιατί να γράψεις "Μπράντι" στον υπότιτλο;


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 15, 2013)

_Έκτισα την ποινή μου!_ 

Από τους (κακούς) υπότιτλους της τελευταίας ταινίας του Κεν Λόουτς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> _Έκτισα την ποινή μου!_


Όταν το άγχος του υποτιτλιστή να αποφύγει τύπους που θυμίζουν λόγια γλώσσα τον οδηγεί σε γελοία αποτελέσματα. Με τι την έχτισε, δηλαδή; Με πέτρες, με τούβλα ή με ξύλα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2013)

Με στόκο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Και αφού ακούς καθαρά "Μπρέιντι", γιατί να γράψεις "Μπράντι" στον υπότιτλο;


έχει ένα γράμμα λιγότερο...


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> _Έκτισα την ποινή μου!_
> 
> Από τους (κακούς) υπότιτλους της τελευταίας ταινίας του Κεν Λόουτς.



Με προστακτική:
«Εξέτισε την ποινή σου πρώτα και βλέπουμε...» :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> έχει ένα γράμμα λιγότερο...


...και δεν σ' το κοκκινίζει ο ορθογράφος... :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Με προστακτική:
> «Εξέτισε την ποινή σου πρώτα και βλέπουμε...» :)



:lol::upz:


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 15, 2013)

> Οι δυσκολίες λήψης αποφάσεων δύσκολες.



Από εδώ. Τα εισαγωγικά είναι κάπως περίεργα, οπότε δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο αν για το μαργαριτάρι ευθύνεται ο Βασίλης Ράπανος ή η Λίνα Παπαδάκη. Μάλλον ο Ράπανος το είπε/έγραψε, αλλά και η συντάκτρια φταίει επειδή δεν έβαλε [sic].


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Με προστακτική:
> «Εξέτισε την ποινή σου πρώτα και βλέπουμε...» :)


Μόνο που το "Έκτισε την ποινή σου πρώτα και βλέπουμε" δε θα 'ταν καλύτερο....:)

Σκηνικό πόλωσης στη Βουλή με 3 προτάσεις και 7 κάλπες. Πόλωση με 3 πόλους και 7 φούντες; Μάλλον διάχυση βλέπω εγώ παρά πόλωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

_Έκτινε την ποινή σου_;

Ουφ! _Βγες πρώτα απ' την φυλακή και βλέπουμε_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2013)

Από το ενημερωτικό δελτίο του Επαγγελματικού Επιμελητηρίου:

Το υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης *εξάγγειλε *στις 14 Ιανουαρίου το «Πρόγραμμα Ενίσχυσης Μικρών και Μεσαίων Επιχειρήσεων (ΜΜΕ) - ΕΣΠΑ».

ΟΚ, κανένα πρόβλημα με το "εξάγγειλε", μολονότι εγώ θα έλεγα "εξήγγειλε". Αν όμως τώρα έρθει ο ίδιος άνθρωπος και μου πει στην προστακτική "εξήγγειλέ το", θα τον πάρω με τις πέτρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2013)

Ίσα ίσα· έτσι διευκολύνεται η χρήση του (διαφορετικού, πια) τύπου _εξήγγειλε_ στην προστακτική μέσω μιας (δεν ξέρω καν αν λέγεται έτσι) «τυπολογικής αντιστροφής».


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> _Έκτινε την ποινή σου_;
> 
> Ουφ! _Βγες πρώτα απ' την φυλακή και βλέπουμε_.



Εκείνο το παλιό καλό *ας* τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Γιατί όχι _ας εκτίσεις_ πρώτα την ποινή σου και βλέπουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εκείνο το παλιό καλό *ας* τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Γιατί όχι _ας εκτίσεις_ πρώτα την ποινή σου και βλέπουμε;



Κι αν θες προστακτική;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι αν θες προστακτική;



Μα αυτή _είναι _προστακτική! :blink:


----------



## Irini (Jan 17, 2013)

Καλά, κάνε το "ας" "να" να είναι πιο εμφατικό


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μα αυτή _είναι _προστακτική! :blink:



Όχι υποτακτική;


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2013)

Αμάν βρε Ελληγενή! Τύποι της υποτακτικής χρησιμοποιούνται για να συμπληρώσουν τους ελλιπείς τύπους της προστακτικής. Αυτό το θυμάμαι ακόμα κι εγώ που δεν διάβαζα ποτέ γραμματική στο σχολείο.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι υποτακτική;



Αν δεν με απατούν τα λίγα περσικούλια που έμαθα στο δημοτικό, με το _ας_ συντάσσεται η προστακτική του μέλλοντα (που κανονικά δεν υπάρχει). Αλλά επειδή πάνε... καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια από τότε που τέλειωσα, :inno: ας μας το διευκρινίσει κάποιος που θυμάται καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ωραία συζήτηση άνοιξε από ένα αστείο που έκανα. Το _έκτισε_, και εκεί που είναι σωστό (στην προστακτική) και εκεί που είναι λάθος (στον αόριστο), έχει το πρόβλημα που θυμίζει _κτίζω_. Οπωσδήποτε, συμφωνώ ότι είναι καλύτερο να κάνουμε τις γνωστές (ν)τρίπλες και να πούμε «Ας εκτίσεις πρώτα την ποινή σου και βλέπουμε». Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να δώσουμε και όνομα στο «ας εκτίσεις» για να το πούμε σωστά. (Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα η προτρεπτική υποτακτική.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αμάν βρε Ελληγενή! Τύποι της υποτακτικής χρησιμοποιούνται για να συμπληρώσουν τους ελλιπείς τύπους της προστακτικής. Αυτό το θυμάμαι ακόμα κι εγώ που δεν διάβαζα ποτέ γραμματική στο σχολείο.



Τελείως θεωρητικά. Πρακτικά ο πολύς κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί ενεστώτα ή αόριστο:

_Φεύγω/έφυγα
Φύγε
Φεύγει/έφυγε
Φεύγουμε/φύγαμε
Φύγετε
Φεύγουν/φύγανε_

Ενίοτε το χρησιμοποιούμε και αντί των υπαρκτών τύπων της προστακτικής:

-ακόμα εδώ είσαι; Έφυγες.
-φεύγεις τώρα, γιατί αρχίζω και τα παίρνω.

Είναι φανερό ότι αυτοί οι τύποι δηλώνουν προσταγή. Αντιθέτως, το "ας", όπως κι αν το θέσεις, το πολύ που μπορεί να δηλώσει είναι επιτακτική προτροπή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Από το άρθρο της Ζέζας Ζήκου στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή:

Η δόση–μαμούθ δεν έχει αλλάξει τα δεδομένα στη χώρα. Η κυβέρνηση δεν έχει ούτε στρατηγικό αναπτυξιακό σχέδιο ούτε χρήματα. Συνεχίζει να φορολογεί ό,τι κινείται. Τίποτε απ’ όσα λέγονται δεν *σημαίνεται*, καμία υπόσχεση δεν πρόκειται να τηρηθεί, καμία πράξη δεν έχει σύνδεση με ό,τι θα μπορούσε να νοηθεί ως κοινωνικό συμφέρον.

Υποθέτω ότι θέλει να πει: «απ' όσα λέγονται τίποτε δεν λέγεται στα σοβαρά», «δεν εννοούν τίποτε από αυτά που λένε». Αυτή η σημασία τού _σημαίνω_ δεν ξέρω να έχει παθητική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

Βοηθήστε με λίγο, σάς φαίνεται κάτι περίεργο στο παρακάτω κείμενο;

A study published in the British journal Nature in January 2006 makes a more specific estimate. Led by Roland Diehl of the Max Planck Institute for Extraterrestrial Physics in Germany, it looked at gamma waves emitted from exploding stars in stellar nurseries.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Όχι (γλωσσικά). Πες μας εσύ τι σου φαίνεται περίεργο.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2013)

Ούτε εμένα (γλωσσικά)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2013)

Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα ούτε πραγματολογικά (είναι από κάποιο άρθρο αυτών των ημερών για τα αστρικά βρεφοκομεία που κρύβονται στη διαστρική σκόνη);


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Εγώ υποψιάζομαι τι είναι αυτό που ξενίζει τον Ελλη χωρίς να μπορεί να το προσδιορίσει.
Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει μια πολύ χαλαρή σύνταξη, όπου δύο εντελώς άσχετες μεταξύ τους προτάσεις συνδέονται με ένα κόμμα. Εννοεί, μάλλον ότι εκείνο το Led by δεν κολλάει με το it looked at που ακολουθεί.
Αυτό εννοείς, Ελλη; Ωστόσο δεν είναι λάθος. Είναι ιδίωμα των αγγλικών.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τίποτε απ’ όσα λέγονται δεν *σημαίνεται*, καμία υπόσχεση δεν πρόκειται να τηρηθεί, καμία πράξη δεν έχει σύνδεση με ό,τι θα μπορούσε να νοηθεί ως κοινωνικό συμφέρον.
> 
> Υποθέτω ότι θέλει να πει: «απ' όσα λέγονται τίποτε δεν λέγεται στα σοβαρά», «δεν εννοούν τίποτε από αυτά που λένε». Αυτή η σημασία τού _σημαίνω_ δεν ξέρω να έχει παθητική.


Εγώ δεν ξέρω να έχει καν ενεργητική: *Αυτά που λες τα σημαίνεις; Εκείνο που δεν έχει παθητική είναι το "εννοούν", που έγραψες, Νίκελ, γιατί το "απ' όσα λέγονται τίποτε δεν εννοείται" θα σήμαινε "τίποτε δεν είναι αυτονόητο".


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Εγώ δεν ξέρω να έχει καν ενεργητική: *Αυτά που λες τα σημαίνεις; Εκείνο που δεν έχει παθητική είναι το "εννοούν", που έγραψες, Νίκελ, γιατί το "απ' όσα λέγονται τίποτε δεν εννοείται" θα σήμαινε "τίποτε δεν είναι αυτονόητο".



Νομίζω ότι το διατυπώνεις πολύ σωστά. Αυτό εννοούσα, απλώς κατάφερα αυτό που έγραψα να μη σημαίνει τίποτα. :)



bernardina said:


> ...
> Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει μια πολύ χαλαρή σύνταξη...



A study published in the British journal Nature in January 2006 makes a more specific estimate. Led by Roland Diehl of the Max Planck Institute for Extraterrestrial Physics in Germany, [the study] looked at gamma waves emitted from exploding stars in stellar nurseries.

Χαλαρή δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι. Αλλά ναι, είναι αγγλική, και αυτές οι μετοχικές προτάσεις θέλουν ένα κοίταγμα σε δικό τους νήμα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2013)

Μια και λέτε για φυσική, χτες διάβαζα πως οι Γερμανοί κατέβασαν αέριο κάτω από το απόλυτο μηδέν, μόνο που είναι....υπέρθερμο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εγώ υποψιάζομαι τι είναι αυτό που ξενίζει τον Ελλη χωρίς να μπορεί να το προσδιορίσει.
> Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει μια πολύ χαλαρή σύνταξη, όπου δύο εντελώς άσχετες μεταξύ τους προτάσεις συνδέονται με ένα κόμμα. Εννοεί, μάλλον ότι εκείνο το Led by δεν κολλάει με το it looked at που ακολουθεί.
> Αυτό εννοείς, Ελλη; Ωστόσο δεν είναι λάθος. Είναι ιδίωμα των αγγλικών.



Ναι, αυτό εννοώ. Ομολογώ ότι τέτοια σύνταξη πρώτη φορά βλέπω. Με ξενίζει γιατί, ενώ φαίνεται σαν κύρια πρόταση, δεν βγάζει νόημα χωρίς την προηγούμενη περίοδο. Όταν το διάβαζα γύρισα πίσω για να καταλάβω ποιος _looked_.



Costas said:


> Μια και λέτε για φυσική, χτες διάβαζα πως οι Γερμανοί κατέβασαν αέριο κάτω από το απόλυτο μηδέν, μόνο που είναι....υπέρθερμο!



Ναι, είναι αρνητικοί Κέλβιν. Δεν πρόκειται για νέα ανακάλυψη, είναι γνωστό εδώ και μισό αιώνα, περίπου. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι σε συστήματα με αρνητική θερμοκρασία, μειώνεται η εντροπία όσο προστίθεται ενέργεια, αντί να αυξάνεται. Ή, όπως το έθεσε ο Norman Ramsey, το 1956:

"If the entropy of a thermodynamic system is not a monotonically increasing function of its internal energy, it possesses a negative temperature, whenever (dS/dU)[SUB]x[/SUB] is negative".


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ομολογώ ότι τέτοια σύνταξη πρώτη φορά βλέπω.


Αποκλείεται. Δεν διαφέρει από προτάσεις όπως π.χ. The crater is a wonder of nature. Seen from above, it looks like a teapot. Απλώς, επειδή είναι μεγάλη η πρόταση, έχεις ξεχάσει το υποκείμενο study της προηγούμενης όταν φτάνεις στο it.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αποκλείεται. Δεν διαφέρει από προτάσεις όπως π.χ. The crater is a wonder of nature. Seen from above, it looks like a teapot. Απλώς, επειδή είναι μεγάλη η πρόταση, έχεις ξεχάσει το υποκείμενο study της προηγούμενης όταν φτάνεις στο it.



Κι όμως διαφέρει. Όχι στο ότι το led by και το looked at απέχουν πολύ, αλλά στο ότι δεν έχουν τη σχέση αιτιότητας που υπάρχει ανάμεσα στο seen from above και το it looks like a teapot. Γι΄αυτό χαρακτήρισα αυτή τη σύνταξη χαλαρή. Πάντως είναι πολύ πιο συχνή απ' όσο έχει αντιληφθεί ο Ελληγενής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Προσωπικά, σε τέτοιες συντάξεις βάζω άνω τελεία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Καλά. Ιδού και αλλιώς:

A study published in the British journal Nature in January 2006 makes a more specific estimate. The study, [which was] led by Roland Diehl of the Max Planck Institute for Extraterrestrial Physics in Germany, looked at gamma waves emitted from exploding stars in stellar nurseries.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλά. Ιδού και αλλιώς:
> 
> A study published in the British journal Nature in January 2006 makes a more specific estimate. The study, [which was] led by Roland Diehl of the Max Planck Institute for Extraterrestrial Physics in Germany, looked at gamma waves emitted from exploding stars in stellar nurseries.



Ναι, αυτό λέει το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά με μια σύνταξη πολύ πιο κοντινή στα ελληνικά. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ναι, αυτό λέει το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά με μια σύνταξη πολύ πιο κοντινή στα ελληνικά. :)


Στο νήμα που είπα / απείλησα να ανοίξω για τις μετοχικές και τη μετάφρασή τους, θα πρότεινα να κάνουμε αυτή την αλλαγή πριν αρχίσουμε τη μετάφραση.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στο νήμα που είπα / απείλησα να ανοίξω για τις μετοχικές και τη μετάφρασή τους, θα πρότεινα να κάνουμε αυτή την αλλαγή πριν αρχίσουμε τη μετάφραση.



Αυτή τη μετατροπή κάνω πάντα όταν μεταφράζω τέτοιου είδους προτάσεις. Αλλιώς βγαίνει ένα αποτέλεσμα άθλιο, εντελώς αλλαντάλλων για ελληνικά. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Βοηθήστε με λίγο, σάς φαίνεται κάτι περίεργο στο παρακάτω κείμενο;
> 
> A study published in the British journal Nature in January 2006 makes a more specific estimate. Led by Roland Diehl of the Max Planck Institute for Extraterrestrial Physics in Germany, it looked at gamma waves emitted from exploding stars in stellar nurseries.





nickel said:


> [...] Χαλαρή δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι. Αλλά ναι, είναι αγγλική, και αυτές οι μετοχικές προτάσεις θέλουν ένα κοίταγμα σε δικό τους νήμα.



Μια μελέτη που δημοσιεύτηκε στο βρετανικό περιοδικό Nature τον Ιανουάριο του 2006 κάνει μια πιο συγκεκριμένη εκτίμηση. Υπό την εποπτεία του Ρόλαντ Ντιλ από το Ινστιτούτο Εξωγήινης Φυσικής «Μαξ Πλανκ» στη Γερμανία, [η μελέτη] εξέτασε / εξετάστηκαν ακτινοβολίες γάμμα (όχι _τα_) τις οποίες εξέπεμψαν εκρηγνυόμενα άστρα σε «αστρικά βρεφοκομεία».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...εξετάστηκαν...



Αν το αρχικό ήταν σε παθητική σύνταξη δεν θα υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν το αρχικό ήταν σε παθητική σύνταξη δεν θα υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα.



«Ο οδοντίατρος που πήγα σήμερα μ' έβαλε να καθίσω σ' εκείνη την καταραμένη καρέκλα-όργανο βασανιστηρίων. Με τη συνδρομή της βοηθού του που είναι τόσο γλυκιά και πρόσχαρη (και παίζει το ματάκι της) και λίγου υποξειδίου του αζώτου, με έπεισε τελικά ν' ανοίξω το στόμα μου για να το εξετάσει.»
Τώρα όμως το κλείνω.

Ένα δίκιο το έχεις πάντως, η παθητική σύνταξη σε τέτοια μάς ταιριάζει μάλλον καλύτερα, γι' αυτό την έβαλα σαν εναλλακτική στο παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2013)

Μου πετάχτηκε από την οθόνη της ΝΕΤ («Περιφερειάρχης *Ιωνίων Νήσων») αλλά φαίνεται ότι κι άλλοι το γράφουν έτσι.

Έχουμε τον μυθολογικό *Ίωνα* και τους *Ίωνες* στην *Ιωνία*, στη Μικρά Ασία. Και τον *ιωνικό* ρυθμό.
Από την άλλη μεριά της Ελλάδας έχουμε το *Ιόνιο* (Πέλαγος) και τα *Ιόνια* Νησιά. Ο μύθος λέει ότι το Ιόνιο πήρε το όνομά του από την Ιώ, η οποία διέσχισε το πέλαγος κολυμπώντας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο μύθος λέει ότι το Ιόνιο πήρε το όνομά του από την Ιώ, η οποία διέσχισε το πέλαγος κολυμπώντας.



Αν πήρε το όνομά του απ' την Ιώ, δεν θα 'πρεπε να 'ναι Ιώνιο;


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2013)

Η Ιώ, της Ιούς. Θέμα Ιο-. (Υποθέτω.) Αλλά δεν το έχουμε δέσει κόμπο ότι βγήκε από την Ιώ το Ιόνιο. Έτσι το βρήκαμε γραμμένο το Ιόνιο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2013)

Σαν να μη μας έφτανε το _εξάλλου_, έχουμε τώρα και το _εξορισμού_! 

εξ ορισμού ή εξορισμού; 
*εξ ορισμού* για κάτι που είναι αυτονόητο, που προκύπτει από το ίδιο το περιεχόμενο μιας έννοιας [ΛΝΕΓ] [ΛΚΝ]
*εξορισμού* γενική πτώση του ουσιαστικού _εξορισμός_


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2013)

Μεγάλο πρόβλημα αυτές οι εκφράσεις-λέξεις. Ο καθένας τις γράφει κατά το γούστο του. Θυμάμαι που ο Τερζάκης έγραφε "ανίσως", και το 'γραφα κι εγώ (που τον αγαπούσα πολύ) έτσι στο σχολείο, κι όλο μου το διορθώνανε. Αλλά και τα αγγλικά δεν πάνε πίσω. Σήμερα έβλεπα ένα βρετανικό "on-line".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αλλά και τα αγγλικά δεν πάνε πίσω. Σήμερα έβλεπα ένα βρετανικό "on-line".



Αυτή ήταν η αρχική γραφή του. Έτσι το γράφανε περίπου μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90 (παρομοίως και στον ελληνικό ειδικό τύπο).


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά εγώ το είδα σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2013)

...
Χε χε χε:

ΛΝΕΓ (Β' έκδοση, 2002)
*ον-λάιν* επίθ. {άκλ.} ελλην.* _έγγραμμος_- (για υπολογιστές, δίκτυα κ.λπ.) αυτός που συνδέεται απευθείας ή ελέγχεται από κεντρική μονάδα: _~ συνομιλία_ (για απευθείας συζήτηση μέσω Διαδικτύου) | σύνδεση | _πωλήσεις_ || (κ. ως επίρρ.) _είμαι ~_. [ΕΤΥΜ < αγγλ. on-line]. 

*έγγραμος* [sic], -η, -ο ΠΛΗΡΟΦ. (για υπολογιστές, δίκτυα κ.λπ.) αυτός που συνδέεται απευθείας ή ελέγχεται από κεντρική μονάδα (βλ. λ. _ον-λάιν_). [ΕΤΥΜ < εγ- (< εν) + -_γραμμος_ < _γραμμή_, απόδ. τού αγγλ. on line].

7 γκουγκλευρήματα για το _έγγραμμος_, το ένα στη Λεξιλογία (αντίγραφο από εκεί) κι ένα άλλο άσχετο, με άλλη σημασία, του γραμμένου. 5 για το _έγγραμος _(μόνο που τα δύο είναι ανορθόγραφοι _έγγαμοι_). Τελικό σύνολο για την ονομαστική: 8.

687 _ονλάιν_, 868 _ον-λάιν_ και _ον λάιν_.

*ελλην. = ελληνικός, -ή, -ό. Σε ποια Ελλάδα, άραγε;

Άλλοτε, άνθρωπος μη έγγαμος (όχι «άγαμος», μην μπερδευτούμε), συχνά κούτσουρο μονάχο.
Τη σήμερον, άνθρωπος ανέγγραμμος, κούτσουρο μονάχο, συχνά και ξύλο απελέκητο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

Πω, πω, τι αποτυχημένη μετάφραση *και* ορισμός! Εντελώς εκτός τόπου και χρόνου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2013)

Ο _έγγραμμος_ είναι σωστά γραμμένος στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012.

Για το σχόλιο που έκανα για το _εξορισμού_, πήρα σχόλιο σε ιδιωτικό μήνυμα:

Γιατί όχι εξορισμού, ε; Ένας τόνος δεν είναι; Λέει κανείς _έξ ορισμού_;
Απάντησα:
Πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτό το κύμα των ενώσεων, να μείνουμε στα συμφωνημένα, γιατί αλλιώς ποιος θα απαγορέψει να γράφουμε _κατασύστημα, καταλάθος, αποσυνήθεια, μεταλύπης, ο περιού_.
Κόντρα:
Σταματάς με διάταγμα την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας; Οι πεθαμένες προθέσεις θα δίνουν απολιθώματα.
Κλείσαμε με δική μου απάντηση:
Στη Λεξιλογία δεν πειράζουμε την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας. Λέμε στους μεταφραστές πώς να μη μαλώνουν με τους επιμελητές. Όταν θα μπει το _εξορισμού_ στη ζωή μας ή στα λεξικά μας και θα θεωρήσουμε ότι αυτό δεν είναι απλώς το αύριο αλλά πλέον και το σήμερα, τότε αλλάζουμε το σχόλιο.

Υπάρχει και το σχετικό νήμα για συνέχεια: *Μία ή δύο λέξεις; Τέλος πάντων ή τελοσπάντων;*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?104-Μία-ή-δύο-λέξεις-Τέλος-πάντων-ή-τελοσπάντων


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό το ονλάιν κυκλοφορούσε στην ελληνική γλώσσα από παλιά, πριν τους υπολογιστές. θυμάμαι μικρή να συνοδεύω στην τράπεζα τη μητέρα μου και να της λένε ότι οι μεταφορές μετρητών γίνονται ονλάιν κλπ κλπ. Μιλάμε για 30 χρόνια και βάλε.


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2013)

Εχει χαλάσει το ονλάιν, σε γελοιογραφία του Ιωάννου π.Λ.

(πριν πάω στο Λουξεμβούργο, άρα δεκ. 1980)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2013)

sarant said:


> Εχει χαλάσει το ονλάιν, σε γελοιογραφία του Ιωάννου π.Λ.
> 
> (πριν πάω στο Λουξεμβούργο, άρα δεκ. 1980)


Εμφανίζεται πακέτο με το «ουνλάι», αν θυμάμαι σωστά. Περιμένει η γιαγιά στην ουρά στην τράπεζα και ρωτάει γιατί δεν προχωράει και της λένε ότι έχει πέσει το ονλάιν και η γιαγιά αναρωτιέται «τι είναι αυτό το ουνλάι». Ίσως και αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80, όταν πρωτοέμπαιναν τα τηλεσυστήματα στις τράπεζες.


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2013)

Σωστά, ουνλάι!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτό το κύμα των ενώσεων, να μείνουμε στα συμφωνημένα, γιατί αλλιώς ποιος θα απαγορέψει να γράφουμε _κατασύστημα, καταλάθος, αποσυνήθεια, μεταλύπης, ο περιού_.



Εμμ... το _καταλάθος_ δίνει περισσότερες μοναδικές γκουγκλιές από το _κατά λάθος_ (792/636). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιο. Πιθανότατα δεν θα αργήσει ο καιρός που θα το δούμε στα λεξικά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2013)

Κι εγώ δεν είμαι υπέρ της μόδας των ενώσεων, που για κάποιο λόγο θεωρείται "δημοτικισμός". Άσε που κάποιες φορές δίνει κάτι πολυσύλλαβα μακρυνάρια αρκούντως αντιαισθητικά. Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ, ότι αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς πρόκειται για καθαρή σύμβαση της γραφής, καλό είναι να τα γράφουμε όπως τα δίνουν τα λεξικά, κι όταν οι αρμόδιοι λεξικογράφοι αλλάξουν, αλλάζουμε κι εμείς. Τώρα, αν οι λεξικογράφοι δεν συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους, τότε κι εμείς διαλέγουμε το λεξικό που μας γουστάρει. Ειδικά για το εξ, αν το κολλήσουμε σε όλα, δεν θα πρέπει να κάνουμε το ίδιο και με το εκ; Εκπεριτροπής κλπ.;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2013)

daeman said:


> ΛΝΕΓ (Β' έκδοση, 2002)
> *ον-λάιν* επίθ. {άκλ.} ελλην. _έγγραμμος_- (για υπολογιστές, δίκτυα κ.λπ.) αυτός που συνδέεται απευθείας ή ελέγχεται από κεντρική μονάδα: _~ συνομιλία_ (για απευθείας συζήτηση μέσω Διαδικτύου) | σύνδεση | _πωλήσεις_ || (κ. ως επίρρ.) _είμαι ~_. [ΕΤΥΜ < αγγλ. on-line].
> 
> *έγγραμος* [sic], -η, -ο ΠΛΗΡΟΦ. (για υπολογιστές, δίκτυα κ.λπ.) αυτός που συνδέεται απευθείας ή ελέγχεται από κεντρική μονάδα (βλ. λ. _ον-λάιν_). [ΕΤΥΜ < εγ- (< εν) + -_γραμμος_ < _γραμμή_, απόδ. τού αγγλ. on line].
> ...


Στο Teleterm πάντως, που λημματογραφεί τους όρους όπως αυτός είναι στην αντίστοιχη πηγή, έχουμε 49 _on-line_ έναντι 7 _online_. Α, και εκεί χρησιμοποιείται το _*επιγραμμικός *_— το οποίο _επιγραμμικός _απαντά πολύ περισσότερο και στη Λεξιλογία, την ΕΕ και το Διαδίκτυο γενικότερα. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2013)

Μμμ... την έχω την εικόνα... μαζικώς επιγραμμικά παιχνίδια ρόλων πολλών χρηστών.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2013)

Αν μπείτε ποτέ στον πειρασμό να εξελληνίσετε το όνομα του Τέρενς Κουίκ, όπως έκανε ο Γιώργος Παπαχρήστος, ας προτιμήσετε το *Τερέντιος* από το *_Τερένσιος_. Ευκαιρία να πούμε ότι ένα από τα θεατρικά έργα του Τερέντιου είναι ο _Αυτοτιμωρούμενος_ (Heauton Timorumenos).


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2013)

Μάλλον από κάποιον άγιο Τερέντιο θα προέρχεται το χριστιανικό όνομα, αλλά από ποιον ακριβώς;


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2013)

Αν δεις αυτούς, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ μπερδεμένα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε τον Τέρενς πότε είναι η ονομαστική του γιορτή. Αν δεν πηγαίνει με το εορτολόγιο των Καθολικών, η 28η Οκτωβρίου είναι μια σωστή ημερομηνία:
http://www.eortologio.gr/data/bios.php/?id=588


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν μπείτε ποτέ στον πειρασμό να εξελληνίσετε το όνομα του Τέρενς Κουίκ



Μα παλαιόθεν είναι γνωστός ο εξελληνισμός _Τερέντιος Ταχύς_ :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μα παλαιόθεν είναι γνωστός ο εξελληνισμός _Τερέντιος Ταχύς_ :twit:


Ας μην ξεχνούμε άλλως τε (τε τερέ τερέ τετέ) τον Τερέντιο Τρέντο Αρβίδιο - όστις, καίτοι γεννηθείς Τερέντιος Τρέντος Χοβάρδος (ή Ποιμήν, παρότι τυγχάνει βάρδος, χο χο χο), νυν Σανάνδιος Φραγκίσκος Μαϊτρέγιος καλείται - μέγα βροχοποιό και συλλέκτη υδατευχών εντός πηγαδίου. Sign your name in Greek, my heart, I want you to be so trendy...  

Αυτό το D'Arby μού θύμισε την κυρά της Αρμπανβίλ κι έναν άλλο τρισονόματο, τον Στέφανο Δημήτριο Γεωργίου, γνωστόν ως Γαλιδέα Στεφάνου, νυν Ιουσούφιον Ισλάμον.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, και για τους λάτρες της έβδομης τέχνης, μην ξεχνάμε τον Τερέντιο Σφραγίδα ή Στάμπα κατα το δυτικότερον, τον μετά της εκλεκτής της καρδίας του Ιουλίας του Χρήστου αποθανατισθέντα εις μέλος λαμπρόν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Έχουμε πει πολλές φορές ότι το *παρόλο* γράφεται σαν μία λέξη μόνο στις φράσεις *παρόλο που* και *παρόλο ότι* (συνώνυμα: παρότι, μολονότι, μόλο που, αν και). Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις το γράφουμε με απόστροφο: _*παρ’ όλο* το χαμό που γινόταν_, όπως: _παρ’ όλα τα παράπονα, παρ’ όλη την προσπάθειά του_ κτλ.

Πολλοί, μα πάρα πολλοί, γράφουν **παρόλου που* ή **παρόλου ότι*! 
https://www.google.com/search?q="παρόλου+που"+OR+"παρόλου+ότι"

Ένα _παρόλου_ υπήρξε στη γλώσσα (στον ψευδο-Γαληνό, αντί για το αρχαίο _παρ’ όλου_) και σήμαινε «διόλου».


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2013)

Να 'σαι καλά, Νικελάκη, που μου θύμισες αυτό το τραγούδι –a must για ένα σάιτ όπως η Λεξιλογία:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2013)

H μετάφραση τού _Λεξικού της πορνογραφίας _με απογοητεύει ολοένα και περισσότερο όσο διαβάζω (μην κοιτάτε που δεν γράφω περί αυτού αναλυτικά, κι έχω μοναχά μιλήσει στο νήμα για το lap dance)... Σε ένα σημείο λοιπόν (σελ. 770, λήμμα _Τρανσέξουαλ_) γράφει (με τη χαρακτηριστικότατη υπερπληθώρα αχρείαστων ενωτικών των οποίων κάνει κατάχρηση ο συγκεκριμένος μεταφραστής, καθώς και με το αμφισβητούμενο _διπολικότητα_): «Οι αλλαγές που σημειώθηκαν στους κόλπους του βιο-γλωσσολογικού μηχανισμού τη δεκαετία του 1970, και *οι χειρουργικο-πλαστικές πρόοδοι* εισήγαγαν νέες έννοιες που υπερβαίνουν τη διπολικότητα θηλυκό/αρσενικό.» Πείτε μου, ειλικρινά, έχω άδικο που βγαίνω απ' τα ρούχα μου στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2013)

Αναφέρεσαι, υποθέτω (εκτός του προφανούς: ότι το κείμενο είναι ακατανόητο) και στο φροϋδικό lapsus με τους κόλπους του βιο-τέτοιου μηχανισμού... :)

Αλλά κι εσύ, αμέσως να βγεις από τα ρούχα σου... ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, εννοώ ότι προφανώς αναφέρεται στις προόδους της πλαστικής χειρουργικής. Εάν δεν θέλει να βάλει τη γενική, για κάποιον λόγο που μου είναι ακατανόητος αλλά τέλος πάντων, η πλαστική χειρουργική δίνει επίθετο _*πλαστικοχειρουργικός *_κι όχι "χειρουργικο-πλαστικός"...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2013)

Φατσούλες, Ζαζ, φατσούλες...


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2013)

Κων. Τσουκαλάς, «Ελλάδα της Λήθης και της Αλήθειας – Από τη μακρά εφηβεία στη βιαία ενηλικίωση» (εκδ. Θεμέλιο), λέει το άρθρο (Εφημ. Συντακτών), αλλά στο εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου ο τίτλος είναι γραμμένος με κεφαλαία, ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΑΚΡΑ ΕΦΗΒΕΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΒΙΑΙΑ ΕΝΗΛΙΚΙΩΣΗ, που εγώ το διαβάζω "στη βίαια", που είναι λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2013)

Έχει το ενδιαφέρον της η επιθυμία του Τσουκαλά να συνδυάσει το λόγιο _μακρά_ με λόγιο _βιαία_, αλλά δεν σκέφτηκε τον εξωφυλλατζή.

Το σχόλιο το έγραψα για να ρωτήσω: πώς λέμε στην αργκό των εκδοτικών οίκων τον άνθρωπο που σχεδιάζει το εξώφυλλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] πώς λέμε στην αργκό των εκδοτικών οίκων τον άνθρωπο που σχεδιάζει το εξώφυλλο;


Εκτός από γραφίστας κλπ, υποθέτω και εξωφυλλάς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2013)

Μμμ. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο εξωφυλλάς κάνει εξώφυλλα με άλλον τρόπο. Δηλ. ότι είναι αυτός που φροντίζει να βρίσκεται στη δημοσιότητα και να εμφανίζεται η μούρη του στα εξώφυλλα κάθε τόσο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2013)

Βλέπω ότι στον γκούγκλη υπάρχει και με τις δύο σημασίες (εγώ τη δεύτερη δεν την ήξερα καν), με ελαφριά υπεροχή του γραφίστα εξωφύλλων (τα ευρήματα δεν είναι πολλά, 4-5 στην πραγματικότητα).


----------



## bernardina (Jan 26, 2013)

Εξόρυξη μεταλλευμάτων από ...*αστεροϊδείς*

Η αμερικάνικη εταιρία Deep Space Industries σκοπεύει άμεσα να *εκμεταλευτεί* τα μεταλλεύματα των...*αστεροϊδών *που περνούν κατά καιρούς κοντά από τον πλανήτη μας.
Σύμφωνα με τον Guardian, οι επιστήμονες σχεδιάζουν να θέσουν σε τροχιά δορυφόρους χαμηλού κόστους από το 2015 με σκοπό την συλλογή υλικού από διερχόμενους *αστεροϊδείς.*
Ο πρόεδρος της εταιρίας, Ρικ Τάμλινσον, δήλωσε ότι, «σε περίπτωση που τα ευρήματα αποδειχθούν επαρκή, θα μπορέσουμε να επεκτείνουμε τον *γήϊνο* πολιτισμό στο άπειρο και ακόμα παραπέρα».
Οι πρώτες αποστολές, διάρκειας 2-6 μηνών, ονόματι Firefly και DragonFly θα είναι εξοπλισμένες με ανεπτυγμένα συστήματα επικοινωνιών προκειμένου να εξασφαλιστεί η απρόσκοπτη μετάδοση πληροφοριών στη βάση.
Σε περίπτωση ανεύρεσης αξιοποιήσιμων υλικών, η εταιρία σχεδιάζει πέρα από την *εξόρυξή* και επεξεργασία τους, την μετέπειτα μεταφορά και πώλησή τους στη *Γή*!
Το μεγαλόπνοο σχέδιο περιλαμβάνει μέχρι και την κατασκευή μίας μόνιμης σε τροχιά διαστημικής μονάδας μεταποίησης που θα *εξορύσει* το υλικό από τον *αστεροϊδή,* θα το μεταποιεί σε χρησιμοποιήσιμα *κράμματα *και θα κατασκευάζει αντικείμενα μέσω ενός ενσωματωμένου «τρισδιάστατου» εκτυπωτή.
Η εταιρία αυτή κινείται στα χνάρια μίας άλλης, επίσης αμερικανικής, της Planetary Resources, η οποία υποστηριζόμενη από τα υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη της Google Λάρι Πέιτζ και Έρικ Σμιντ, πέρυσι αποκάλυψε παρόμοια σχέδια *εκμετάλευσης *πολύτιμων *μετάλων,* όπως πλατίνα που πιθανολογείται ότι κρύβουν οι *αστεροϊδείς.*
Στην πραγματικότητα, αν και κάθε *αστεροϊδής *έχει διαφορετική σύσταση, αρκετοί εξ αυτών αποτελούνται από *κράμματα *νικελίου-σιδήρου και άλλων υλικών.
Ο γεωλόγος και σύμβουλος της εταιρίας Μάρκ Σόντερ, ισχυρίζεται ότι περίπου 1700 *αστεροϊδείς* κοντά στη Γη είναι ευκολότερα προσβάσιμοι από την Σελήνη.
«Στην πλειονότητά τους, τα υλικά που περιέχουν έχουν εμπορική αξία, από χαλίκια πυριτίου και *κράμματα *μετάλλων μέχρι νερό» προσέθεσε χαρακτηριστικά.
Στην παρουσίαση των σχεδίων της εταιρίας στο μουσείο αεροπλοΐας της Σάντα Μόνικα στην Καλιφόρνια εκφράστηκαν πέρα από τις ελπίδες και οι επιφυλάξεις επιστημόνων και μηχανικών διαστήματος σχετικά με την επιτευξιμότητα του εγχειρήματος.
«Ενδεχομένως στις ερχόμενες δεκαετίες να γίνει βιώσιμο εμπορικά το σχέδιο, όταν μπορεί να παρουσιαστεί έλλειψη των αντίστοιχων φυσικών πόρων στη Γη», είπε ο Τάμλινσον.

Στην αρχή ήθελα να βάλω μόνο εκείνους τους έρμους αστεροειδείς που είδαν αστράκια, αλλά μετά μού φάνηκε τόσο απολαυστικό όλο το κείμενο.
Κατά τ' άλλα, πώς σας φαίνονται τα μεγαλόπνοα σχέδια; :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2013)

Εμένα μου κίνησε την περιέργεια ο Τάμλινσον- Tamlinson. Που είναι Rick Tomlinson. Προφανώς τους καίει η ορθή μεταγραφή της αμερικανικής προφοράς (που σιγά μην είναι ορθή). Κι όπως ειχε πει ο Δαεμάνος σε παλιότερη σχετική συζήτηση, σταπ ιτ, σταπ ιτ...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κι όπως ειχε πει ο Δαεμάνος σε παλιότερη σχετική συζήτηση, σταπ ιτ, σταπ ιτ...


Εεεμμ γκουχ γκουχ http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4538-το-ντέρμπι&p=44496&viewfull=1#post44496


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2013)

Αυτό δεν είναι πανξουτονίτιδα, αλλά τι είναι άραγε;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2013)

Πανξουταλτσχάιμερ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2013)

Επιτέλους, τι κάνουν οι διαχειριστοπρογραμματιστές του φόρουμ; Χρειάζεται ένα εργαλείο που θα σαρώνει την βάση δεδομένων καθώς πληκτρολογούμε, και να λινκάρει αυτομάτως.


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2013)

Δεν ανέχεται όμως να παραμένει δέσμια κινητοποιήσεων που *στο τέλος της ημέρας* δεν λύνουν κανένα πρόβλημα. (Καθημερινή) Θα μάθετε *τελικά* ποτέ ελληνικά;


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2013)

Στο τέλος της μέρας θα αρχίσουν την εκμάθηση.

(εργαζόμενοι είναι, στο νυχτερινό θα πανε)


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, πώς σας φαίνονται τα μεγαλόπνοα σχέδια;



Ως ιδέα καθόλου καινούργια. Ως λογοτεχνικό θέμα, ξεζουμισμένο από την επιστημονική φαντασία. (Μου έρχεται στο μυαλό ένα ωραίο διήγημα του Ασίμοφ, το _The Martian Way_, όπου μεταφέρουν στον αποικισμένο από τους Γήινους --και άνυδρο-- Άρη ολόσωμο ένα κομμάτι από τους δακτυλίους του Κρόνου που είναι σκέτος πάγος νερού). Πιθανότητες επιτυχίας; Πολλές. Επιστημονικά εφικτό, πολιτικά επιθυμητό, οικονομικά άξιο για υποστήριξη (κάπου πρέπει να επενδυθούν τα τρισεκατομμύρια του χρηματοπιστωτικού κεφαλαίου που στριφογυρνάνε την υδρόγειο σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου...).


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2013)

Και βεβαίως η επιστημονική φαντασία έχει ξεζουμίσει και τη συνέχεια: εξωγήινοι ιοί απο τον αστεροειδή, εξωγήινα τέρατα που τρώνε το προσωπικό, εθνοκάθαρση στρουμφομπλέ εξωγήινων, αλλαγή πορείας αστεροειδή προς τη γή κλπ


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2013)

Μέχρι να έρθουν αυτές οι στιγμές του δυσδιόρατου μέλλοντος, άλλοι ταλαιπωρούνται αφάνταστα από τα απολιθώματα του πρόσφατου παρελθόντος, τις εκφράσεις της καθαρεύουσας που κρατάμε ζωντανές με τεχνητά μέσα και σημαντικές απώλειες. Σας έχω δύο εκφράσεις του _γίνομαι_ (του _γίγνομαι_, για να ακριβολογώ) που προσπαθούν να διατηρήσουν ζωντανή στην παρέα τους και την αναφορική αντωνυμία της αρχαίας, εκείνο το σκέτο _ὅ_ (με δασεία, της αντωνυμίας _ὅς, ἥ, ὅ_). Είναι οι:

*ό γέγονε γέγονε* = ό,τι έγινε έγινε
*ό μη γένοιτο* = (που) μακάρι να μη γίνει

Τους έβαλα τόνο εδώ, κι ας είναι μονοσύλλαβα, για να τα διακρίνουμε από το άτονο άρθρο, όπως βάζουμε στο διαζευτικό _ή_ για να το διακρίνουμε από το θηλυκό άρθρο.

Στην καθημερινή μας γλώσσα αυτό το _ό_ ακούγεται σαν το επιφώνημα (_ω άνδρες Αθηναίοι, ω τι πάθαμε!_) και ιδού τι πάθαμε:

*ω γέγονε γέγονε* (πρόσθεσα ένα ακόμα στις χιλιάδες)
*ω μη γένοιτο* (και άλλο ένα)

Τα σωστά δεν είναι πολύ περισσότερα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2013)

Από το Βήμα Science:

Ο Τζέραρντ Μίλερ του Πανεπιστημίου της *Γουόσινγκτον* στο Σιάτλ...

Καινούριο τοπωνύμιο;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> *ω γέγονε γέγονε* (πρόσθεσα ένα ακόμα στις χιλιάδες)
> *ω μη γένοιτο* (και άλλο ένα)
> 
> Τα σωστά δεν είναι πολύ περισσότερα!



Ω τέμπωρα, ω μώρες! :devil:


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Από το Βήμα Science:
> 
> Ο Τζέραρντ Μίλερ του Πανεπιστημίου της *Γουόσινγκτον* στο Σιάτλ...
> 
> Καινούριο τοπωνύμιο;



Εδώ πού είναι το λάθος (αφήνοντας κατά μέρος το πρόβλημα της μεταγραφής "Γουάσινγκτον" ή "Γουόσινγκτον" και του αν πρέπει να τεθεί ή όχι το γράμμα "ν" πριν το "γκτον"); Δεν πρόκειται για το Πανεπιστήμιο της Πολιτείας με το όνομα αυτό; Νομίζω πως ναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2013)

Μα για την μεταγραφή μιλάω. Πίστευα πως μετά από 200 χρόνια θα είχε κατοχυρωθεί το "Ουάσινγκτον".


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα για την μεταγραφή μιλάω. Πίστευα πως μετά από 200 χρόνια θα είχε κατοχυρωθεί το "Ουάσινγκτον".



Ά, ΟΚ! Ως προς αυτό, συμφωνούμε απολύτως. Αν και, όπως θα έχεις κι εσύ αντιληφθεί, η τάση για ΟυΌσινγκτον έχει κερδίσει έδαφος τα τελευταία χρόνια (μάλλον ατυχώς).


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2013)

Εδώ ο ασκός του Αιόλου παντρεύεται το κουτί της Πανδώρας...

Είπε ένας άνθρωπος να μεταγράψει σωστά την προφορά της λέξης... Από την άλλη, αν συμφωνήσουμε ότι η συνηθισμένη μεταγραφή της αμερικανικής πρωτεύουσας είναι αυτή που έχει και η Βικιπαίδεια (*Ουάσινγκτον*), μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε την ορθογραφία αν αναφερθούμε στην πολιτεία που είναι στο άλλο άκρο ή σε κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο;

Μπορεί ένας εκδοτικός οίκος να βγάλει ένα έργο του William Shakespeare και ένα του Nicholas Shakespeare, και τον πρώτο να τον κάνει _Σαίξπηρ_ και τον άλλο _Σέξπιρ_;


Και ενώ εγώ θέτω ερωτήματα στο υπερπέραν, εσείς τα έχετε βρει μεταξύ σας...


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2013)

Nίκελ, η πολιτεία Ουάσινγκτον ονομάστηκε έτσι προς τιμήν του πρώτο προέδρου των ΗΠΑ. Για τον ίδιο λόγο το όνομά του δόθηκε και στην πρωτεύουσα των ΗΠΑ. Επομένως όπως θα πεις τον Γεώργιο, έτσι θα πεις και την πόλη και την πολιτεία και ό,τι άλλο έχει ονομαστεί από αυτόν. 

Για τον Σαίξπηρ, εφόσον πρόκειται για το ίδιο όνομα γιατί να τους γράψεις διαφορετικά; Κι αν έχεις να μεταφράσεις κανέναν διάλογο που του λέει κάποιος του σύγχρονου "πώς αισθάνεστε για τον συνονόματό σας;"


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2013)

Τον πεισμένο πας να πείσεις ή δεν με διάβασες καλά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2013)

Από το χθεσινό NCIS ένα λάθος που δεν επιτρέπεται ούτε σε αρχάριο μεταφραστή:

Commanding officer ή CO = διοικητικός αξιωματικός. 

Δεν μπορεί να βάζουμε στο στόμα ενός στρατιωτικού την έκφραση "ο διοικητικός αξιωματικός μου", αντί "ο διοικητής μου". Ο "διοικητικός" θα ήταν administrative, εξάλλου, καμιά σχέση με commanding.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 29, 2013)

Frozen. Yoghurt? *War?* :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2013)

Δε νομίζω πως άκουσα λάθος. Το πρωί στη ΝΕΤ η δημοσιογράφος που έφερνε τις εξωτερικές ειδήσεις στους οικοδεσπότες της εκπομπής μίλησε δύο φορές για τις ενέσεις αντισυλληπτικού που έκαναν Ισραηλινοί σε Εβραίες από την...Αιθιοποιία!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2013)

Costas said:


> Δε νομίζω πως άκουσα λάθος. Το πρωί στη ΝΕΤ η δημοσιογράφος που έφερνε τις εξωτερικές ειδήσεις στους οικοδεσπότες της εκπομπής μίλησε δύο φορές για τις ενέσεις αντισυλληπτικού που έκαναν Ισραηλινοί σε Εβραίες από την...Αιθιοποιία!



Έτσι την έλεγα κι εγώ, μέχρι τα 13 μου. :clap:


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2013)

Ευτυχώθ, το κθεπέραθεθ και είχε αίθιο τέλοθ. Αισιοποιία.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2013)

Έβλεπα τον Θυρωρό της Νύχτας στην τηλεόραση, και τον διαβόητο ΕςΕς Καλτενμπρούννερ τον έκαναν Κάρλτον Μπρίνερ. Επίσης έλεγε πως ο τάδε υπερασπιστής των ναζί βρήκε τα έγγραφα που ενοχοποιούσαν έναν ναζί και θα τα κάνει bonfire, και το απέδωσαν ότι θα τα κάνει "πυροτέχνημα", δηλ. το αντίθετο του νοήματος (σχεδόν θα τα διατυμπανίσει αντί θα τα εξαφανίσει). Επίσης ο Ντερκ Μπόγκαρτ έκανε ενός συντρόφου του μια ένεση 'αργιλίου', αλλά δεν έπιασα καλά το αγγλικό: αδύνατον πάντως μου φαίνεται να του έκανε aluminum injection, παρά αυτό. Αλλά δεν έπιασα καλά την αγγλική λέξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2013)

Costas said:


> Επίσης ο Ντερκ Μπόγκαρτ έκανε ενός συντρόφου του μια ένεση 'αργιλίου', αλλά δεν έπιασα καλά το αγγλικό: αδύνατον πάντως μου φαίνεται να του έκανε aluminum injection, παρά αυτό. Αλλά δεν έπιασα καλά την αγγλική λέξη.



Αδύνατον ή όχι, έτσι λέει. Μπορείς να το δεις και στους υπότιτλους, μπορείς να το δεις κι εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2013)

Ε ναι, γι' αυτό κράτησα επιφυλάξεις. Τώρα, τι να εννοούσε το σενάριο;


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Το _παραλήγω_ είναι ρήμα που συνδέεται με την _παραλήγουσα_. Δεν το έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά στο ΠαπΛεξ έχει και παράδειγμα:

*παραλήγω*
ΝΑ· (γραμμ.) 1. (για λέξη) λήγω δίπλα στη λήγουσα, την τελευταία συλλαβή («η λέξη άνθρωπος παραλήγει σε μακρά»)· 

Βέβαια, όλα τα _παραλήγω_ στο διαδίκτυο θα ήθελαν να είχαν γραφτεί *παραλίγο*! Παραλήγω Παραλίγο να το γράψω κι εγώ έτσι...


----
Βλέπω ότι το αλουμίνιο συνηθίζεται στα εμβόλια.
https://www.google.com/search?q=aluminum+vaccines+site:wikipedia.org


----------



## bernardina (Feb 4, 2013)

Στα ελληνικά το λέμε και αργίλιο. Πάντως ξέρω τουλάχιστον ένα φάρμακο για το στομάχι που περιέχει υδροξείδιο αργιλίου (και μαγνησίου) -είναι το γνωστότατο Aludrox
Τώρα, για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε τους ειδικούς. ;)


Εδιτ: το παρόν απευθύνεται στον Κώστα. Μπήκε στη μέση ο Νίκελ και χάσαμε το νήμα. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2013)

Mήπως ήταν κανένα εμβόλιο;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Mήπως ήταν κανένα εμβόλιο;



Όχι, γιατί του λέει ότι αν δεν του κάνει την ένεση δεν πρόκειται να κοιμηθεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2013)

Εντάξει, ταινία είναι, δεν είναι ντοκιμαντέρ. Και να μην χρησιμοποιείται το αργίλιο σαν υπνωτικό, δεν τρέχει τίποτα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2013)

...
Στα εμβόλια, χρησιμοποιούνται ενώσεις του αργιλίου (πολύ συχνά το υδροξείδιο) ως ανοσοενισχυτικά (adjuvants), σταθεροποιητές ή έκδοχα. Εδώ όμως δεν μιλάμε για εμβόλιο. Στην περίπτωσή μας, επειδή το αλουμίνιο στην καθαρή, μεταλλική του μορφή δεν έχει ιατρικές χρήσεις και ιδίως παλιότερα ήταν συνηθισμένη η χρήση του ονόματος του μετάλλου για κάποιες συχνά απαντώμενες και χρησιμοποιούμενες ενώσεις του, ο νους μου πάει στο *υδροξείδιο του αργιλίου* που έχει αντιόξινη δράση και χορηγείται συνήθως από το στόμα γιατί ανακουφίζει από τα συμπτώματα του έλκους, της δυσπεψίας και της καρδιαλγίας (το Aludrox που λέει η Μπέρνι) ή από την άλλη στις αιμοστατικές ιδιότητες (astringent) της *στυπτηρίας* (alum) που αναφέρει και ο Πλίνιος ο Πρεσβύτερος στη _Φυσική Ιστορία_ (CHAP. 52.—ALUMEN, AND THE SEVERAL VARIETIES OF IT; THIRTY-EIGHT REMEDIES). Μου φαίνεται δηλαδή πιθανό να μην εννοείται στην ταινία υπνωτική δράση, αλλά ανακούφιση από τα συμπτώματα κάποιας πάθησης (π.χ., όπως διαβάζω, η στυπτηρία χρησιμοποιούνταν και για τις αιμορροΐδες), ώστε να ηρεμήσει και να μπορέσει να κοιμηθεί ο πάσχων.

Τώρα, κατά πόσο χορηγείται κάποιο από τα παραπάνω και με υποδόρια ένεση που βλέπουμε στη σκηνή (ή χορηγούνταν σαν γιατροσόφι την εποχή που διαδραματίζεται η ταινία), ως χημικός δηλώνω αναρμόδιος και παραδίδω τη σκυτάλη στους ιατρικώς έμπειρους. Κάνας γιατρός, ρε παιδιά; Alumen, λαλούμεν, αλαλούμεν.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2013)

Πρωτοσέλιδο της Καθημερινής σήμερα:

ΔΙΩΡΙΑ (sic) 24 ΩΡΩΝ


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2013)

Από την ταινία Ο Πατέρας των Παιδιών μου, χθες στην ΕΤ1:

Η μικρή λέει: Moi et Billie...
Ο πατέρας τη διορθώνει: Billie et moi.

Κι ο μεταφραστής χάνει για κάποιον ακατανόητο λόγο εντελώς το νόημα αυτού του μαθήματος καλών τρόπων και το αποδίδει:
Κόρη: Εγώ με την Μπιλί...
Πατέρας: Εγώ κι η Μπιλί.

Λίγο πιο κάτω το sensational/sensationel αποδόθηκε "αισθησιακό", με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε την απίθανη σύμφραση αισθησιακή ανακάλυψη, αντί για εντυπωσιακή/πολύκροτη ανακάλυψη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

Αυτό το μάθημα καλών τρόπων, Άλεξ, η κυρία που είχε το φροντιστήριο αγγλικών που πήγαινα μας το είχε επίτηδες παρουσιάσει σαν γραμματικό κανόνα της Αγγλικής. Βεβαίως η γυναίκα (κι όλοι οι άλλοι στο συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί) έπαιρνε σοβαρά το ρόλο της, δηλαδή δεν ήταν _απλά _δασκάλα αγγλικών αλλά παιδαγωγός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2013)

Όταν η σκαιή συμπεριφορά γίνεται... σκιώδης. Από συζήτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ ανακάλυψα το βιντεάκι με την είδηση (για τον συνδικαλιστή που μπήκε στα γραφεία του δήμου σαν ταύρος σε υαλοπωλείο και έβριζε τις υπαλλήλους που δεν απεργούσαν).

«Ακόμη και μετά από μια εβδομάδα εμφανίστηκε στο χθεσινό δελτίο του ΣΚΑΙ αμετανόητος για τη σκιώδη συμπεριφορά του...»

http://www.star.gr/Pages/Ellada_Kos...ase_synadelfous_tou_na_apergisoun_sta_trikala


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2013)

Ορίστε και ένας ολόφρεσκος σημερινός σκιώδης  μονάρχης Ριχάρδος Γ', από το Βήμα, να μας βρίσκεται...

Μετά την ταυτοποίηση του σκελετού που βρέθηκε τον περασμένο Αύγουστο, στο κέντρο του Λέστερ με τον σχεδόν μυθικό βασιλιά Ριχάρδο Γ', πραγματοποιήθηκε και η ψηφιακή αναδόμηση του προσώπου του, αποκαλύπτοντας πώς έμοιαζε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα εν ζωή ο σκιώδης μονάρχης.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

Καθόλου αναξιόπιστα δεν θα έλεγα τα μεταγενέστερα πορτέτα του Ριχάρδου, αν κρίνουμε από αυτό


Κι όπως λέει η είδηση στο BBC, που είναι η πηγή του Βήματος:



> Dr Ashdown-Hill said: "All the surviving portraits of him - even the very later ones with humped backs and things which were obviously later additions - facially are quite similar [to each other] so it has always been assumed that they were based on a contemporary portrait painted in his lifetime or possibly several portraits painted in his lifetime."


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2013)

Και τι στο καλό είναι ένας σκιώδης μονάρχης; Είναι σαν τη σκιώδη κυβέρνηση; Είναι αδύναμος, σαν τη σκιώδη αντίσταση; Είναι αυτός που κινείται στις σκιές, ο ύπουλος και μοχθηρός ή ο άγνωστος (που δεν λέγεται βέβαια _σκιώδης_); Στραβομετάφρασαν; Στραβοσκέφτηκαν; (Εγώ πάντως στραβοκατάπια...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2013)

Μα όχι. Σκαιός μονάρχης εννοούσαν, προφανώς.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 5, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα όχι. Σκαιός μονάρχης εννοούσαν, προφανώς.



Ίσως... αν δεν μετέφρασαν έτσι, εντελώς μπουνταλάδικα, ως είθισται στους κύκλους των ελληνικών πατσαβουροεντύπων, το... slain. ;)


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 5, 2013)

Μάλλον κάπου έγραφε _obscure_ και... πήγε ο νους του στη σκιά :-D


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 5, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Μάλλον κάπου έγραφε _obscure_ και... πήγε ο νους του στη σκιά :-D



Ο Ριχάρδος Γ΄ obscure; Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται. Και να μην ήταν πρώτης διαλογής πράμα, φρόντισε ο Σαιξπήρος να του χαρίσει την αθανασία. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2013)

Μήπως ήταν shady; Λέμε τώρα.

After his death, Richard's image was tarnished by propaganda fostered by his Tudor successors (who sought to legitimise their claim to the throne), culminating in the famous portrayal of him in Shakespeare's play _Richard III as a physically deformed machiavellian villain, albeit courageous and witty, cheerfully committing numerous murders in order to claw his way to power._


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 5, 2013)

Όχι, όχι - σκέφτηκα μήπως χρησιμοποίησαν το _obscure_ σε σχέση με την εμφάνισή του, ή κάτι άλλο, και εμπνεύστηκε ο μεταφραστής.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2013)

Christoph Waltz, nominated for Best Supporting Actor in "Django Unchained," said, "I owe Quentin [Tarantino] more than I would like to admit," but told journalists that "an Oscar nomination for me is also a reason for *nervous anticipation*, so I don't really consider* nervous anticipation* a reason to celebrate ... We don't talk much about it at home."

Πώς απέδωσε ο υποτιτλιστής των ειδήσεων του ANT1 το _nervous anticipation_; Απάντηση: Νευρικός κλονισμός. 

Ό,τι πεις, συνάδελφε-καφετζή. Τι αγχωμένη προσμονή, τι νευρικός κλονισμός, ένα και το αυτό.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 5, 2013)

«Πρόκειται για _*τεχνητή νόηση*_!» μας πληροφόρησε απόψε στο 102FM της ΕΡΤ3 η διευθύντρια του Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου Θεσσαλονίκης. 

Αναφερόταν σε μία ψηφιακή εγκατάσταση που έχει στηθεί στο μουσείο. 
Όταν πήγα εγώ πριν κάναν μήνα δε λειτουργούσε βέβαια, αν και βρίσκεται στο μισό μουσείο που είναι ανοιχτό (όπως θα περίμενε κανείς, εκτός από το ωράριο δημόσιας υπηρεσίας 8:00 - 15:00, το μισό μουσείο -η συμπεριλαμβανομένης μάλιστα της «βασικής» έκθεσης περί Μακεδονίας- δεν είναι επισκέψιμο. Μαντέψτε τον λόγο... Βέβαια το εισιτήριο παρόλα αυτά πληρώνεται ολόκληρο)


----------



## Resident (Feb 6, 2013)

*καλά έχετε όλοι ντελαπάρει*

Από ελληνική μετάφραση σε πρότυπο του ΕΛΟΤ (EN 1341:2001): Αντίσταση σε ολίσθηση (slip resistance)/σε ντελαπάρισμα


----------



## Resident (Feb 6, 2013)

Resident said:


> Από ελληνική μετάφραση σε πρότυπο του ΕΛΟΤ (EN 1341:2001): Αντίσταση σε ολίσθηση (slip resistance)/σε ντελαπάρισμα



"Αντίσταση σε ντελαπάρισμα" προφανώς από το skid resistance.:clap:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2013)

Τι skid, τι slip; Δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη ακρίβεια εξάλλου, ένα πρότυπο του ΕΛΟΤ είναι μόνο!


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2013)

Κάθε τόσο αναφερόμαστε με νοσταλγία στην εποχή «των παχέων αγελάδων», αλλά, αφού οι αγελάδες ήταν πάντοτε θηλυκές, έχουμε δύο επιλογές:

*την εποχή των παχειών αγελάδων* (με την ορθογραφία της καθαρεύουσας)
*την εποχή των παχιών αγελάδων* (με την ορθογραφία της δημοτικής, όπως _βαριών, βαθιών, πλατιών_)


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2013)

Χαριτωμένο λαθάκι από τη στήλη της Ζέζας Ζήκου:

Η έννοια του «χάους», με τον βαρύ συμβολισμό της ελληνικής λέξης, όχι μόνο αφορά αποκλειστικά μια Ελλάδα σε διπλό ρόλο –του αυτόχειρα και του καταστροφέα–, αλλά και εισάγει το στίγμα του προξενητή χαοτικών καταστάσεων βαθύτερα από ποτέ άλλοτε στην ελληνική κοινωνία.

*Προξενητής* είναι πάντα αυτός που μεσολαβεί σε συνοικέσιο (αρσενική _προξενήτρα_ ) και αυτός που προξενεί κάτι είναι *πρόξενος* (καταστροφών κτλ).


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Χαριτωμένο λαθάκι από τη στήλη της Ζέζας Ζήκου:
> 
> Η έννοια του «χάους», με τον βαρύ συμβολισμό της ελληνικής λέξης, όχι μόνο αφορά αποκλειστικά μια Ελλάδα σε διπλό ρόλο –του αυτόχειρα και του καταστροφέα–, αλλά και εισάγει το στίγμα του προξενητή χαοτικών καταστάσεων βαθύτερα από ποτέ άλλοτε στην ελληνική κοινωνία.
> 
> *Προξενητής* είναι πάντα αυτός που μεσολαβεί σε συνοικέσιο (αρσενική _προξενήτρα_ ) και αυτός που προξενεί κάτι είναι *πρόξενος* (καταστροφών κτλ).



Στο συγκείμενο αυτό επιβάλλεται να μη λησμονήσουμε τον proxénète της γαλλικής, δηλ. τον μαστροπό και. επικουρικώς, τον ρουφιάνο/ ιντριγκαδόρο κ.λπ. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Χαριτωμένο λαθάκι από τη στήλη της Ζέζας Ζήκου:
> 
> Η έννοια του «χάους», με τον βαρύ συμβολισμό της ελληνικής λέξης, όχι μόνο αφορά αποκλειστικά μια Ελλάδα σε διπλό ρόλο –του αυτόχειρα και του καταστροφέα–, αλλά και εισάγει το στίγμα του προξενητή χαοτικών καταστάσεων βαθύτερα από ποτέ άλλοτε στην ελληνική κοινωνία.
> 
> *Προξενητής* είναι πάντα αυτός που μεσολαβεί σε συνοικέσιο (αρσενική _προξενήτρα_ ) και αυτός που προξενεί κάτι είναι *πρόξενος* (καταστροφών κτλ).



Είμαι βέβαιος ότι προσπάθησει να αποφύγει τον σκόπελο πρόξενος = διπλωματικός αντιπρόσωπος. Αυτά παθαίνεις όταν κολυμπάς σε άγνωστα, βαθιά νερά, μπορεί να σου βγούνε σκόπελοι και ύφαλοι. Καλύτερα στα ρηχά του _δημιουργού_, άντε και _υπαίτιου_.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2013)

Από το in.gr:Στο κάλεσμά τους οι οργανώσεις και οι πρωτοβουλίες που συμμετέχουν στη διοργάνωση της αντιφασιστικής διαδήλωσης, αναφέρουν ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή και όσοι διάκεινται από φασιστικές ιδέες είναι «ανεπιθύμητη (sic) στους Αμπελόκηπους», ενώ αναφέρονται και σε σειρά περιστατικών φασιστικής βίας που συνδέονται απευθείας με τη Χρυσή Αυγή.
​
Γκουχ, γκουχ... Εμφορούνται, διακατέχονται, διαπνέονται, μήπως;


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2013)

από τα Νέα: Έφοδος χρυσαυγιτών στο νοσοκομείο της Τρίπολης μέσα στη νύχτα

Την Πέμπτη 7 Φεβρουαρίου η διοικητής του Παναρκαδικού Νοσοκομείου στην Τρίπολη Ελένη Σιουρούνη, ενήμερη για την έφοδο των μελών της Χρυσής Αυγής, έδωσε κοινή συνέντευξη Τύπου μαζί τους.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2013)

Πήγα να γράψω πως πριν από λίγο στην ταινία _Η καλύτερη παρέα_ στην ΕΤ1 αναφέρθηκε ο Χωκ Φιν, αντί για Χακ Φιν που θεωρούσα σωστό, αλλά βλέπω πως τελικά είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο το Χωκ. Δεν το ήξερα πως είχε μεταφραστεί έτσι, στη δικιά μου έκδοση ήταν σίγουρα Χακ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ _Χωκ Φιν_ τον είχα μάθει (με αυτή την ορθογραφία, αν και δεν παίρνω όρκο για τα ν του Φιν) και δεν ήξερα για τη διόρθωση. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι (και το βλέπω), εκείνο το «Χώκλμπερι» ήταν απαίσιο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2013)

Εγώ το είχα μάθει Χακλεμπέρι Φίν.
Όπως Χάλι Μπέρυ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ _Χωκ Φιν_ τον είχα μάθει (με αυτή την ορθογραφία, αν και δεν παίρνω όρκο για τα ν του Φιν) και δεν ήξερα για τη διόρθωση. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι (και το βλέπω), εκείνο το «Χώκλμπερι» ήταν απαίσιο.



Κι εγώ αυτήν την εκδοχή ήξερα.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 10, 2013)

Χώκλμπερι Φιν τον είχα μάθει κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2013)

Δεν βρίσκω παλιότερο εξώφυλλο στο νέτι από αυτή την έκδοση του 1988:


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2013)

...
Κούτες δεν ανοίγω τέτοια ώρα για να βρω την έκδοση που είχα μικρός (την παλιά του Μίνωα, αν θυμάμαι καλά, πολυτονισμένη φυσικά), αλλά Χώκλμπερι τον πρωτόμαθα και Χωκ όπως εδώ: 






Για το Φιν ή Φινν τότε, νομίζω ότι ήταν Φινν, αλλά θα σας γελάσω. 
Ωστόσο σε κούτες δεν πρόκειται να βυθιστώ, γιατί θα βουλιάξω.


----------



## Themis (Feb 10, 2013)

Στο πόρισμά του ο γενικός επιθεωρητής δημόσιας διοίκησης Λέανδρος Ρακιντζής τονίζει ότι διαπιστώθηκαν πράξεις που πρέπει να ελεγχθούν και ποινικά, ενώ υπογραμμίζει: "Το φυσικό αντικείμενο του έργου δεν συνάδει με την αποστολή και τις αρμοδιότητες της ΕΥΠ". Διαπιστώνει ακόμη "διοικητικές αταξίες", ότι "οι διαδικαστικές πράξεις πάσχουν νομιμότητας", ότι δεν έπρεπε να παραληφθεί το έργο "καθόσον ουδέποτε ολοκληρώθηκε το συμβατικό φυσικό αντικείμενο".
Αναδημοσίευση στο Alterthess από την _Αυγή._ Συμπάσχουμε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2013)

...
Μία ημέρα μετά την αιφνιδιαστική ανακοίνωση του πάπα Βενέδικτου για παραίτησή του στα τέλη του μήνα, το Βατικανό παραδέχτηκε ότι είχε βηματοδότη εδώ και χρόνια. Ωστόσο, ο εκπρόσωπος του Βατικανού Φεντερίκο Λομπάρντι τόνισε ότι η απόφασή του να παραιτηθεί δεν είχε σχέση με αυτό, ούτε έπασχε από κάποια συγκεκριμένη ασθένεια. 

Ο ίδιος πρόσθεσε ότι ο ποντίφικας είχε υποβληθεί σε επέμβαση ρουτίνας πριν από τρεις μήνες προκειμένου να αντικατασταθούν οι μπαταρίες στο βηματοδότη του. «Αυτό δεν είχε καμία επιρροή στην απόφασή του να παραιτηθεί, απλώς ένιωθε ότι οι δυνάμεις του μειώνονταν με το *πέρας* του χρόνου», πρόσθεσε.
...
The Insider, 12-2-2013 

Παιδιά, άλλο είναι το πέρας κι άλλο το πέρασμα. Όχι, το πέρας δεν είναι ένα πέρασμα με φράκο, είναι τέλος οριστικό, και τέρας σ' αυτή την πρόταση. Εκτός αν ο Πάπας έχει τίποτα πληροφορίες άνωθεν* και οι Μάγια έπεσαν δυο μήνες έξω. :inno: 

* Έτσι φαίνεται, online.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2013)

Τίτλος άρθρου: Εμπορεύοντας την ελπίδα
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=22062

Όπως _καπηλεύοντας τις ελπίδες, εκμεταλλεύοντας τους εργαζομένους, διαπραγματεύοντας τις καλύτερες προσφορές_… και πάει λέγοντας.

Σιγά μην αντέξουν τα αποθετικά στην πίεση.

(Πρωινή γκρίνια, δεν είναι τίποτα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2013)

Το διόρθωσαν, πάντως...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 14, 2013)

Πέναλτι έως 30% για την πρόωρη σύνταξη σε 4 ταμεία:


(...)«το τελικό ποσό στην περίπτωση της πρόωρης συνταξιοδότησης υπολογίζεται με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο όπως και στην πλήρη. Σε αυτό το ποσό υπολογίζεται ένα ποσοστό ποινής -το λεγόμενο πέναλτι- που οδηγεί στην τελική του μείωση».

Το λεγόμενο πέναλτι; αλήθεια; εγώ πρώτη φορά το συναντώ σε μη ποδοσφαιρικό πλαίσιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 14, 2013)

Όχι, το χρησιμοποιούν πολύ και σε οικονομικό κόντεξτ. Δεν ξέρω πότε ξεκίνησε αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 14, 2013)

Από τότε που στα αγγλικά έτσι λέγεται η ποινική ρήτρα :angry:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 14, 2013)

Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται οφσάιντ...


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Έτσι λέγεται και η ποινή προεξόφλησης δανείου :s


----------



## sarant (Feb 14, 2013)

Η ποικιλία των χρήσεων του "πέναλτι" δείχνει ότι τελικά δεν είναι κάποια ειδική ορολογία, αλλά απλώς μεταφορά του αγγλικού σε πολλές και διάφορες συνθήκες, από τεμπελιά.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 14, 2013)

Εδώ πάντως έχουμε να κάνουμε με περιπτώσεις ποινικής ρήτρας (διότι και η αποπληρωμή δανείου πριν τον συμφωνηθέντα χρόνο ισοδυναμεί - ευλόγως ή παραδόξως - με πλημμελή εκτέλεση της σύμβασης, μια και δεν τηρήθηκαν όροι της).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 15, 2013)

Από το σημερινό Έθνος:

«Πρέπει να ζητήσω συγνώμη», είπε αργότερα ο Αμερικανός σταρ σε συνέντευξή του στο βρετανικό ραδιόφωνο. «Δεν πήρα πολλές φιλοφρονήσεις γι' αυτό. Αλλά είχα τζετ λαγκ. Συγνώμη, παιδιά στο "The One Show''», συνέχισε, έχοντας πιθανόν γνώση ότι ένας από τους τηλεθεατές έγραψε πως ο Γουίλις δεν ήταν καλύτερος από «έναν βλαξ που μιλούσε ακαταλαβίστικα». 

Να το και στην έντυπη έκδοση:


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Αυτό δεν αντέχω να μην το αντιγράψω... Από τα σημερινά τετραχρονίτικα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου (που του ευχηθήκαμε να σαρανταρίσει το ιστολόγιό του) κλέβω το εξώφυλλο του Στόχου με το ευπρεπισμένο «ΤΕΤΕΛΕΣΘΑΙ», απαραιτήτως μαζί με το σχόλιο του Σαραντάκου:

Μισές δουλειές κάνει όμως [ο υπεύθυνος για την επιμέλεια του εξωφύλλου], γιατί βλέπω ότι στον διπλανό τίτλο αφήνει απείραχτο το χυδαίο σύμπλεγμα. “Καλώσθα τα παιδιά” έπρεπε να γράψει!


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2013)

*πεφτώντων των ιδρώτων!*

Και με την ευκαιρία, αντί να ξιφουλκήσω κι εγώ υπενθυμίζοντας την αδιαφορία, την αμηχανία ή και την ιδιοτέλεια ακόμη με την οποία αντιμετώπισαν το βιβλίο οι παράγοντες του υπουργείου στο προ του ΕΚΕΒΙ παρελθόν (επιδοτώντας ημετέρους, προβαίνοντας σε αγορές άχρηστων βιβλίων, διορίζοντας αμφιλεγόμενες επιτροπές, επιδεικνύοντας αναχρονιστική διαχειριστική νοοτροπία), προτιμώ να δώσω ένα δείγμα «διαπολιτισμικής πρωτοβουλίας», κωμικά ενδεικτικό των βλαβερών συνεπειών της δημοσιοϋπαλληλίας. Δεν χρειάζεται παρά να αντιγράψω λίγες μονάχα φράσεις γραμμένες σε μιαν ανύπαρκτη ελληνική:

«Γιατί το απαραίτητο μέλλον είναι η τυπική χύση των δακρύων», «η κορυφή της μήλου των μαγούλων υψώνεται», «κυμαίνονται τα κύματα», «οι φουρκέτες σε σχήμα φοίνιξ», «έσφιξε τον λαιμό των ξυλακίων»

και, τέλος, μια αμίμητη γενική απόλυτος: 

«*πεφτώντων των ιδρώτων*».

Μη φανταστείτε ότι τις ξεσήκωσα από τον Μποστ· τις αλίευσα από την «Ανθολογία Σύγχρονης Κινεζικής Ποίησης» που εξέδωσε η Διεύθυνση Γραμμάτων του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού το 2010 με την ευκαιρία της συμμετοχής της Κίνας ως τιμώμενης χώρας στην 7η Διεθνή Έκθεση Βιβλίου τη Θεσσαλονίκης. Έτσι, κατά πως φαίνεται, αντιλαμβάνονται οι υπηρεσίες του υπουργείου τη γλωσσική επιμέλεια των εκδόσεών τους –αλλά βέβαια ποιος νοιάζεται για την ποιότητα ενός βιβλίου που κυκλοφόρησε για να κυκλοφορήσει, εκ προοιμίου καταδικασμένο να μη συναντηθεί ποτέ με αναγνώστες;

Απόσπασμα από παρέμβαση της Κατερίνας Σχινά με τίτλο _Όχι «χύση δακρύων» για το ΕΚΕΒΙ_, στο τεύχος Φεβρουαρίου 2013 του περιοδικού The Books’ Journal

Να πω ότι δεν το πιστεύω; Ότι περιμένω αποδείξεις ότι είναι ψέμα, προϊόν υπερβολικού ζήλου, παρανόηση; Ίσως χρειαστεί να περιμένω πολύ...


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Διάβασα χτες στο protagon.gr άρθρο της Χριστίνας Πουλίδου που εγκωμίαζε το έργο του δημάρχου της Αθήνας. Θα μπορούσα να το βάλω στο νήμα με τα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα, γιατί, ακόμα κι αν κάποιοι θέλουν ή μπορούν να αντιπολιτευτούν το έργο του Γ. Καμίνη στο δήμο, εγώ το βλέπω αισιόδοξα. Θα μπορούσα να το βάλω και σε πολιτικό νήμα, με αφορμή την αναφορά στο νομοσχέδιο γα τις πορείες και τις διαδηλώσεις («στο ίδιο 'ράφι' βρίσκεται εξάλλου και το νομοσχέδιο που επεξεργάστηκαν γνωστοί συνταγματολόγοι, ανταποκρινόμενοι σε αίτημα του δήμου για τις διαδηλώσεις στο κέντρο της Αθήνας»). Τελικά, από νωθρότητα, περιορίζομαι σε ένα γλωσσικό ολίσθημα:

... μείωσε τις δαπάνες του κατά 30% εξοφλώντας ταυτόχρονα το 30% περίπου από τα χρέη της πρωθύστερης δημοτικής αρχής...

Της «προηγούμενης», βέβαια.

Πρωθύστερος είναι αυτός που μπαίνει μπροστά (_πρώτος_) αντί να ακολουθεί (_ύστερος_). Putting the cart before the horse, που λέμε στα αγγλικά. Είναι π.χ. πρωθύστερη ενέργεια το να βάζεις ένα φόρο και να κάνεις μετά τη μελέτη για τη σκοπιμότητα ή την αποτελεσματικότητά του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2013)

Μπα, μάλλον της _πρωτύτερης_ εννοούσε και κάπου, κάτι στράβωσε...


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2013)

Το αισιόδοξο που βλέπω στο άρθρο είναι αυτό:


> Τα έκανε ο δήμος αυτά; Αναμφίβολα ναι. Ξεκίνησε από τον πρώην δήμαρχο, συνεχίστηκε από τον νύν. Είναι κατόρθωμα; Ναι, διότι κατά κανόνα οι «νέοι» ξηλώνουν τα έργα των προκατόχων και τα ξαναστήνουν εξαρχής, ίδια κι απαράλλαχτα. Ε λοιπόν αυτό ΔΕΝ συνέβη εν προκειμένω, κι αυτό είναι άξιο επισήμανσης.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 18, 2013)

Ο Εμίρης για την αγορά ελληνικού νησιού: Ψάχνεται για μαζοχιστές!

Εδώ η φρέσκια πατατούλα.

Και, όχι, δεν ψάχνεται _ο εμίρης _για μαζόχες. Εμείς οι Έλληνες -κατά τη γνώμη του- ψάχνουμε. Εκείνος ένα νησάκι έψαχνε ο... φτωχός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

Αν δεν φτιάξουν μια task force ικανών που θα παρεμβαίνουν ανάμεσα σε περίεργους, παράλογους, βιαστικούς ή απλώς αμάθητους επενδυτές και στα μιλιούνια των περίεργων, παράλογων, νωθρών ή απλώς ανίκανων γραφειοκρατών, τότε πραγματικά θα μείνουμε να παρακολουθούμε τα πουρνάρια (και τα κυπαρίσσια) να μεγαλώνουν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Πολύπειρος τραπεζίτης είχε πει πριν από χρόνια ότι «στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει χώρος για δυόμισι τράπεζες». Για τη σημερινή πολιτική σκηνή το αντίστοιχο ερώτημα είναι: πόσα κόμματα χωράει; Ισχύει εδώ η απάντηση «αφήστε χίλια λουλούδια να ανθίσουν»; Χλωμό! Όποιος πιστεύει ότι θα σταθεί κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού με πέντε, έξι, οκτώ κόμματα, μάλλον δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη για ποια χώρα μιλάμε.
Σήμερα στην Ελλάδα αν πετάξεις μια πέτρα ή σκύλο ή πρόεδρο κόμματος και πολιτικής κίνησης θα χτυπήσεις. 

Έτσι αρχίζει το χτεσινό άρθρο του Γ. Λακόπουλου στα Νέα.

Θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω ότι η πολιτική σκηνή δεν χωράει πολλά κόμματα (αν και δεν με ενοχλεί που οι χρυσαυγίτες έχουν δικό τους σπίτι εκτός ΝΔ, όπως άλλωστε και οι καμένοι του Καμμένου, ενώ αντιθέτως μου φαίνεται περίεργο το κομματικό μόρφωμα που στεγάζει αριστεριστές, αριστερούς, παλαιοπασόκους και κρυπτοσοσιαλδημοκράτες). Από την άλλη, η γλώσσα χωράει όσα κόμματα χρειάζεται — ούτε παραπάνω ούτε παρακάτω. Η τελευταία πρόταση στο παραπάνω απόσπασμα θυμίζει δελφικές ήξεις αφήξεις, διότι στο πρώτο διάβασμα διάβασα:
Σήμερα στην Ελλάδα, αν πετάξεις μια πέτρα ή σκύλο ή πρόεδρο κόμματος και πολιτικής κίνησης, θα χτυπήσεις.
Τον πρόεδρο του κόμματος να τον πετάξεις, σκέφτηκα. Ο σκύλος τι σου φταίει; 
Με δύο καλοβαλμένα κόμματα, θα είχαμε:
Σήμερα στην Ελλάδα, αν πετάξεις μια πέτρα, ή σκύλο ή πρόεδρο κόμματος και πολιτικής κίνησης θα χτυπήσεις.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Αν αποδελτίωνα τα γλωσσικά λάθη των αθλητικογράφων δεν θα έκανα άλλη δουλειά όλη μέρα. Χτες όμως άκουσα ένα χαριτωμένο, που αξίζει να σημειωθεί: 

«Αν θα αποδώσει καρπούς αυτή η κίνηση ή όχι, είναι κάτι που θα φανεί εις το διηνεκές»

Όπως θα 'λεγε κι ο Buzz Lightyear, «Στο άπειρο κι ακόμη παραπέρα!»


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2013)

pidyo said:


> [...]
> «Αν θα αποδώσει καρπούς αυτή η κίνηση ή όχι, είναι κάτι που θα φανεί εις το διηνεκές»
> 
> Όπως θα 'λεγε κι ο Buzz Lightyear, «Στο άπειρο κι ακόμη παραπέρα!»



Η σημασία της φράσης επ' άπειρον επεκτείνεται επ' άπειρον και παράταιρον.

To inexperience and beyond!  Στην πορεία, ρε, όχι στην απειρία!


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2013)

Μια δυνητικά αθρόα πηγή γενικών σε -ούς, του τύπου "της Αργυρούς": τα μνημόσυνα. (4.43)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2013)

[...]

*Ερ.:* _Τι ακριβώς εννοείτε ως ερασιτεχνικές μέθοδοι στο υπουργείο οικονομικών;_

*Απ.:* Ο Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου διαβίβασε τη λίστα σε έναν συνεργάτη, ο οποίος προφανώς δεν ήξερε καμία ξένη γλώσσα.

*Ερ.:* _Πώς αυτό; Το 2009 οι υψηλόβαθμοι υπάλληλοι του υπουργείου επελέγησαν μετά από δημόσιο διαγωνισμό μεταξύ χιλιάδων υποψηφίων. Δύσκολα μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς ότι κάποιος κατέλαβε ένα τόσο υψηλό πόστο χωρίς γνώση ξένων γλωσσών._

*Απ.:* Ο άνθρωπος κατέθεσε στην εξεταστική επιτροπή ότι μετέφρασε τη λίστα με το πρόγραμμα Google Translate, επειδή διαφορετικά δεν μπόρεσε να την καταλάβει. Ακριβώς εκεί αιτιολογείται ένα σημείο στην αγωγή μου κατά του Παπακωνσταντίνου. Κατέστρεψαν πλήρως τη ζωή των παιδιών μου, των γονιών μου, του άντρα μου και τη δική μου με μια μετάφραση μέσω του Ίντερνετ. Αλλά τι να περιμένει κανείς από έναν υπουργό ο οποίος ισχυρίζεται επίμονα ότι αντέγραψε τα δεδομένα από ένα επίσημο CD που εστάλη από τη Γαλλία σε ένα στικ για να τα σιγουρέψει απ’ ό,τι σ’ ένα CD. Αυτό όντως φάνηκε απίστευτο.

[...]

Από τη συνέντευξη της Μαρίας Παντελή στο «Focus» (_Βήμα_)


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2013)

Θαυμάσιο άρθρο Δόκτoρα. Υποδειγματικό για ασκήσεις σε σεμινάριο με τίτλο «Πώς να γράφετε στα νέα ελληνικά σαν να έχετε γλωσσικό λόξιγκα».

Απαριθμώ:

τη Mαρία Παντελή, πρώην *συνεργάτις *του Γιώργου Παπακωνσταντίνου

έψαξαν τη Mαρία Παντελή στη γαλλική εξορία (!)

Στην Ελλάδα *υποβληθήκαμε *σε πόλεμο και διαπόμπευση

Σύμφωνα με τη φορολογική σας δήλωση δηλώσατε στα επίμαχα έτη *ένα *εισόδημα ύψους σχεδόν 2000 ευρώ μηνιαίως. *Εκεί υπάρχει μια σίγουρη ανακολουθία με μια περιουσία* 550 εκατ. Δολαρίων

Ο Παπακωνσταντίνου διαβίβασε το όνομά μου έτσι απλά και χωρίς περαιτέρω εξέταση από το ΣΔΟΕ. Αυτό *παραποίησε *όλη μου τη ζωή

Σε έναν από τους επίμαχους λογαριασμούς *παρατάσσονται *έξι ακόμα ονόματα

μεταξύ άλλων και μια εταιρεία η οποία έχει αναλάβει έργα ως δημόσιος ανάδοχος των επιχειρήσεων μέσων ενημέρωσης Μπόμπολα. [θέλει να πει: μια εταιρεία των επιχειρήσεων μέσων ενημέρωσης Μπόμπολα, η οποία έχει αναλάβει έργα ως δημόσιος ανάδοχος· λέω να το βάλω στα ρετούς της γλώσσας]

Το fund μας θα έπρεπε να είναι *ένα από τους πλέον νόμιμους επενδυτές* της συνολικής λίστας.

Σάμπυ Μιώνης [Μιωνής λέγεται, μια ματιά στο Διαδίκτυο το δείχνει]

Ο Μιώνης είχε *εκποιήσει *τη διοίκηση του fund στην ελληνική EFG Eurobank [δεν εκποιείται η διοίκηση ενός φαντ, εκχωρείται]

Είναι σωστό το ότι μόνο λόγω μιας καταχώρησης στη λίστα δεν μπορεί να αναγνωριστεί καθόλου μια σχέση με τον Μιώνη για τους εξωτερικούς παρατηρητές; [εδώ εξηγήστε μου εσείς που διαβάζετε τι εννοεί]

ο Ευάγγελος Βενιζέλος *μπλέχτηκε σε σαφή αντίθεση*

Κατ’ εμέ προσπαθούν με την εστίαση στο fund να *αποδεσμεύσουν *άλλους φοροφυγάδες

Το fund πέρασε στο *ράστερ*, επειδή ανήκε σ’ έναν Εβραίο (!)

Τι ακριβώς εννοείτε *ως ερασιτεχνικές μέθοδοι* στο υπουργείο οικονομικών; [= τι εννοείτε όταν μιλάτε για ερασιτεχνικές μεθόδους;]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2013)

(Είναι μετάφραση από γερμανικά... Δύσκολη γλώσσα )


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2013)

H "πλάκα" πάντως είναι ότι, αφ' ης στιγμής η λίστα —έστω και τεμαχισμένη— ανέβηκε για μετάφραση στο Google Translate, βρέθηκε αυτομάτως στο public domain. :blink:


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2013)

Δηλαδή μπορεί κανείς να την ανακτήσει; Πώς;


----------



## Costas (Feb 23, 2013)

Αποκλείεται η μετάφραση να είναι και η ίδια από Google translate? Έχει άπειρα λάθη, για την ακρίβεια είναι όλη για πέταμα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Είναι μετάφραση από γερμανικά... Δύσκολη γλώσσα )


Το «πέρασε στο ράστερ» θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει «πέρασε από ψιλό κόσκινο»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2013)

Η «παρισινή εξορία» είναι, προφανώς, απόδοση του Pariser Exil (τυπικό κλισέ, το μέρος+Exil, «αυτοεξορία» θα ήταν εδώ βέβαια το σωστό), αλλά τα υπόλοιπα, ειλικρινά δυσκολεύομαι να τα αναγνωρίσω --και δεν βοηθάει ούτε ο Γκούγκλης. Το κόσκινο, π.χ., είναι Sieb και δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς είναι δυνατόν να μετατραπεί σε Raster. (Εντάξει, μπορώ να υποθέσω διαδρομές, αλλά θα έπρεπε να περάσει από τουλάχιστον δύο γκουγκλομεταφράσεις.)

Ιδού, π.χ.:


----------



## sarant (Feb 23, 2013)

Για το ράστερ, τίποτα με στόχαστρο (μπήκε στο στόχαστρο) θα μπορούσε να είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2013)

Δύσκολο κι αυτό, τουλάχιστον από τα συνηθισμένα (Visier, Korn).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2013)

Ziel ...
Εδώ η συνέντευξη, _στόχο_ βγάζει τη λέξη η γουγλομετάφραση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2013)

Η λύση είναι στην τρίτη σελίδα: _Der Fonds passte ins Raster, weil er einem Juden gehörte...._
Με άλλα λόγια, _το Α/Κ ταιρίαζε στην εικόνα επειδή ανήκε σε έναν Εβραίο..._

in das Raster passen (επί υπόπτου) = to fit the frame

(το Ziel καλά είναι στόχος εκεί που είναι...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2013)

Η μοναδική μου απορία είναι γιατί δεν αγρίεψα αμέσως με τα τόσο χάλια ελληνικά. Μια απάντηση είναι ότι καρφώθηκα και περιορίστηκα στα περί google translate και μια δεύτερη ότι στο μυαλό μου μπορεί να δούλευε ένα φίλτρο που μετέφερε κάποια πράγματα στα γερμανικά --ανησυχητικό αυτό το δεύτερο!


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2013)

Ώστε λοιπόν: περνάω στο ράστερ = ταιριάζουν τα χαρακτηριστικά μου, το προφίλ μου / σου κάνω για ύποπτος / ανταποκρίνομαι στην εικόνα κ.τ.τ.

Δηλαδή η μετάφραση είναι της κατηγορίας «Άιμ κάμιν' φρομ δε σίτι εν' ον δε τοπ σίναμον»!


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Αι *_ηδοί_ του Μαρτίου έρχονται προφανώς όταν αρχίζει να γλυκαίνει ο καιρός.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.cinema&id=22228
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...arch-οι-αι-ειδοί-του-Μαρτίου-(αιτ-τις-ειδούς)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 28, 2013)

Δείτε κι αυτό: Las mejores peores traducciones entre el español y el inglés
Ορισμένα είναι ισπανικά προς αγγλικά, οπότε θα γελάσετε όλοι.
Άλλα είναι αγγλικά προς ισπανικά, ως γλωσσομαθείς όμως σίγουρα κάτι θα πιάσετε.

Αγαπημένο μου το νούμερο δύο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2013)

Χθες το βράδυ στο Deadly Women του Σκάι:

She was a housewife = Ήταν σπιτονοικοκυρά.
She got away with murder = Τη γλίτωσε με φόνο.

Και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια φαιδρά, που δυστυχώς δεν τα σημείωσα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2013)

Ο επίτιμος Πρόεδρος της “Ελληνικής Γλωσσικής Κληρονομιάς” Ακαδημαϊκός κ. Αντώνης Κουνάδης θα χαιρετίσει την εκδήλωση, αναφερόμενος στο ιστορικό της “Ελληνικής Γλωσσικής Κληρονομιάς” και στον προβληματισμό για την Ελληνική Γλώσσα σήμερα και την διαφύλαξη της.
Χαιρετισμόν επίσης θα απευθύνει ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος Αθηνών και Πάσης Ελλάδος κ.κ. Ιερώνυμο, ο οποίος και θα κηρύξει την έναρξη των εργασιών της εκδηλώσεως.

Τον τόνο που ξεχάσανε, τα ν που περισσέψανε, το ς που φαγώθηκε — όλα αυτά τα καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά το _κ.κ._ δεν το καταλαβαίνω.
Είναι από την ανακοίνωση για τη μεγάλη εκδήλωση της Γλωσσικής Κληρονομιάς στην Ακαδημία Αθηνών (8-10 Μαρτίου).
http://elekklesia.blogspot.gr/2013/03/blog-post_5069.html

Έχω την υποψία ότι η κινδυνολογία θα πάει σύννεφο. Ίσως και η φαντασιοπληξία. Για παράδειγμα, από την ανακοίνωση:

Και ενώ όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν στη χώρα μας, η αξία και η σημασία της διδασκαλίας της Ελληνικής (Αρχαίας και Νέας) έχει αναγνωρισθεί από το Ευρωκοινοβούλιο αλλά και διεθνώς. Ενδεικτικώς, αξίζει να επισημανθεί ότι στα δημόσια δημοτικά σχολεία της Μ. Βρετανίας διδάσκεται η Αρχαία Ελληνική, εις δε τα σχολεία Πρωτοβάθμιας και Δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης της Αυστραλίας θα διδάσκεται από εφέτος η Ελληνική ως δεύτερη (κατ’ επιλογή) γλώσσα, μετά την Αγγλική.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2013)

...
Τζερόνιμο! Χλομά πρόσωπα κλιπιτικλόπος σωθήναι ελλήνικος, παν φισέκι κουρουκού!

Θου, άγιε Ιερώνυμε, φυλακήν τω στόματί μου και θύραν περιοχής περί τα χείλη μου.
«Fac et aliquid operis, ut semper te diabolus inveniat occupatum, τέκνον μου.»


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ενδεικτικώς, αξίζει να επισημανθεί ότι στα δημόσια δημοτικά σχολεία της Μ. Βρετανίας διδάσκεται η Αρχαία Ελληνική



Έχει καταντήσει το επόμενο λερναίο αυτό. Αμάν πια!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Έχει καταντησει το επόμενο λερναίο αυτό. Αμάν πια!


Για Κουνάδη μιλάμε, βρε SBE. Ξέχασες τι εστί κ.κ.Κ; (κύριος κύριος Κουνάδης, μην πάει ο νους :devil:σας αλλού)


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2013)

Διαβάζω σε τιτίβισμα:
«Επόμενη κίνηση του ΥΠΟΙΚ για όσους έχουν οφειλή ανεπίδεκτης είσπραξης, θα είναι βραχιολάκι εντοπισμού στο πόδι».

Είναι πονοκέφαλος αυτή η _ανεπίδεκτη_, ιδίως στη σύνταξη «οι ανεπίδεκτες είσπραξης οφειλές», που σημαίνει οφειλές που δεν επιδέχονται είσπραξη, που δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα να εισπραχθούν. Αν κάποια είναι ανεπίδεκτη, είναι η οφειλή και όχι η είσπραξη.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2013)

(nickel) μη εισπράξιμες;

Χτες το πρωί στην ΕΤ3, σε μια γενικά στρωτή μετάφραση, 

silicon chips = τσιπ σιλικόνης
hen's eggs = αβγά χήνας (δις και τρις)

Αυτό το silicon = *σιλικόνη, πόσες φορές πρέπει να επισημανθεί, για να μπει στο ξερό το κεφάλι των μεταφραστών/τριών, ότι είναι η πιο συχνή πατάτα του επαγγέλματος; Πόσες δεκαετίες πρέπει να περάσουν ώσπου να φτάσει στ' αφτιά τους, εκεί στα κανάλια, ό,τι είναι θέμα ΣΟΣ; --Αλλά τι λέω, και τι τα βάζω με τους/τις μεταφραστές/τριες, όταν το Λεξικό της Magenta (τουλάχ. η δική μου παλιά έκδοση) έχει λήμμα silicone chip = τσιπάκι σιλικόνης, και όταν στο λήμμα silicone γράφει δίπλα στη λέξη με πλάγια _*ορυκτ.*_; Πάντως, το *silicone chip* έχει 22.800 γουγλοευρήματα, μεταξύ των οποίων και το εξής αγγλοϊσπανικό: silicone chip = chip de silicio ! Τόσο που σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί το πρωτότυπο του ντοκιμαντέρ να έγραφε (αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπήρχε γραπτό) silicone chip, οπότε είναι "κατοχυρωμένος/η" (τρομάρα του/της) ο/η μεταφραστής/τρια.

Τέλος πάντων, τοις εντευξομένοις, για νιοστή φορά:
Do not confuse silicon with silicone. Silicon is a chemical element used in electronic circuits and microchips, whereas silicone is the material used in cosmetic implants. (Oxford Dictionaries)

Και από τη Wikipedia:
Silicone is not to be confused with the chemical element silicon, a crystalline metalloid widely used in computers and other electronic equipment. Although silicones contain silicon atoms, they also include carbon, hydrogen, oxygen, and perhaps other kinds of atoms as well, and have different physical and chemical properties than elemental silicon.

Ωραίο πάντως και το hen = χήνα (ταιριάζει και με την ερασμιακή προφορά...)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2013)

Κι ένα αστείο λάθος από το in.gr πριν το διορθώσουν:

Ο δήμαρχος Ιθάκης θα ανακηρύξει τον Εμίρη του Κατάρ "επίτιμο δημότη Ικαρίας".




Προσθήκη: Το διόρθωσαν ήδη σε "επίτιμο δημότη", σκέτο, χωρίς Ικαρία.


----------



## Earion (Mar 4, 2013)

όταν βρέθηκα σε μία κεκλεισμένων των θυρών σύσκεψη στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Για την ακρίβεια, στο Δημαρχείο της συμπρωτεύουσας, παρουσία του τότε Δημάρχου Βασίλη Παπαγεωργόπουλου και *του *--*έτερον ήμισύ του *στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα-- Νομάρχη Παναγιώτη Ψωμιάδη.

Θάνος Δημάδης, Σύσκεψη με Βασίλη και Πανίκα, στο Protagon (28.2.2103)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2013)

Πολύ λογικό, είναι ξένες λέξεις, δεν κλίνονται: το έτερον ήμισυ, του έτερον ήμισυ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

Είπαμε, το άθλημα της μαργαριταλιείας στο Πρόταγκον είναι μόνο για προθέρμανση πριν από τις εξετάσεις στο μάθημα «Κλέβω γλειφιτζούρι από μωρό 101».


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2013)

Το Χίντεμπουργκ _αναφλέγει_, αν δεν το ξέρετε. Το γράφει το in.gr. Τι αναφλέγει; Μήπως ξέρει κι ο συντάκτης της είδησης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2013)

[...] Στην Αττική, η αδήλωτη εργασία εντοπίζεται κυρίως στους οδηγούς ταξί, καθώς και στις θεατρικές επιχειρήσεις όπου οι δύο από τις δέκα που ελέγχθηκαν ήταν *ανυπόγραφες*, δηλαδή άγνωστες για το ΙΚΑ. (από τον ιστότοπο του ΣΚΑΪ) [...]

Ας δεχτούμε ότι μπορεί να πρόκειται για δακτυλογραφικό λάθος ή λάθος του κ. Σπελ Τσέκερ. Το σωστό είναι, βέβαια, _αναπόγραφες_ (δεν έχουν απογραφεί, δηλαδή).


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Το Χίντεμπουργκ _αναφλέγει_, αν δεν το ξέρετε. Το γράφει το in.gr. Τι αναφλέγει; Μήπως ξέρει κι ο συντάκτης της είδησης;
> 
> View attachment 3669



Αναφλέγει καρδιές. 
Και συζητήσεις ορθογραφικές. 

Γιατί μήπως η ερμηνεία της ανάφλεξης βγάζει νόημα;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ο Εμίρης για την αγορά ελληνικού νησιού: Ψάχνεται για μαζοχιστές!
> 
> Εδώ η φρέσκια πατατούλα.
> 
> Και, όχι, δεν ψάχνεται _ο εμίρης _για μαζόχες. Εμείς οι Έλληνες -κατά τη γνώμη του- ψάχνουμε. Εκείνος ένα νησάκι έψαχνε ο... φτωχός.


Τελικά, ούτε ο αρμόδιος δήμαρχος της Ιθάκης δεν πήρε πρέφα τι ακριβώς είχε πει ο Εμίρης. Τουριστικό νησί η Ιθάκη, αλλά μάλλον δεν ξέρει κανένας αγγλικά για να τα εξηγεί σωστά στον δήμαρχο.

«Από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή που ήρθε εξέφρασε το ενδιαφέρον να επενδύσει στα μικρά νησιά του δήμου μας» αναφέρει στην «Espresso» ο δήμαρχος της Ιθάκης Ιωάννης Κασσιανός και προσθέτει: «Η αλήθεια είναι πως ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετά με τη γραφειοκρατία για την απόκτηση της Οξυάς. Μέχρι που είχε φτάσει στο σημείο να ματαιώσει την αγορά της. Θυμάμαι *ότι μας είχε αποκαλέσει μαζοχιστές* κι ότι τελικά δεν θέλουμε τους ξένους επενδυτές.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 6, 2013)

Ε, ρε, μεταφραστής που τους χρειάζεται! :devil:(όχι, δεν τους χρειάζεται _ο _μεταφραστής, αυτοί χρειάζονται _τον_ μεταφραστή);)


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2013)

Τελικά αυτό δεν είναι χώρα. Η βίλα των οργίων είναι.


----------



## Earion (Mar 6, 2013)

Δηλαδή θα έχουμε και μουσουλμανικό τέμενος στην Οξειά; Και ιμαρέτι ίσως; Και τουρμπέ, αν και όποτε ο εμίρης ... Στα δυτικοτραφή Επτάνησα; Στα Κουρτσολάρια; Εκεί που κάποτε η ενωμένη Χριστιανοσύνη απώθησε την οθωμανική αρμάδα; Ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2013)

Τώρα που το λες, η Οξειά είναι πολύ κοντά στην περιοχή που βρήκαμε πετρέλαιο και ξεκινάμε εξόρυξη. 

Και ξαφνικά η επένδυση του εμίρη μοιάζει λιγότερο τουριστική και περισσότερο να έχει θέα ο άνθρωπος γνώριμα πράγματα, εξέδρες άντλησης. Παρεμπιπτόντως, στην Ελλάδα αν βρεις πετρελαιοπηγή στο χωράφι σου είναι δική σου ή του κράτους;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τώρα που το λες, η Οξειά είναι πολύ κοντά στην περιοχή που βρήκαμε πετρέλαιο και ξεκινάμε εξόρυξη.
> 
> Και ξαφνικά η επένδυση του εμίρη μοιάζει λιγότερο τουριστική και περισσότερο να έχει θέα ο άνθρωπος γνώριμα πράγματα, εξέδρες άντλησης. Παρεμπιπτοντως, στην Ελλάδα αν βρεις πετρέλαιοπηγή στο χωράφι σου είναι δική σου ή του κράτους;



Μου θύμισες αυτό: Όταν στο Μοσχάτο βρέθηκε πετρέλαιο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μου θύμισες αυτό: Όταν στο Μοσχάτο βρέθηκε πετρέλαιο.


Κρίμα. Θα ήταν μια καλή κεϊνσιανή λύση να αρχίσουμε όλοι να σκάβουμε για πετρέλαιο ή χρυσό, αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι η δράση κάποιων μάς έχει αποθαρρύνει, τόσο που φοβάμαι ότι, αν πεταχτεί πετρέλαιο στην αυλή μου, θα σπεύσω να το τσιμεντώσω.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 6, 2013)

Ποια τα συμπτώματα της *ιογενής επιπεφυκίτιδας;
Ποια η θεραπεία της *ιογενής επιπεφυκίτιδας; 

Αν θέλετε σύντομες απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα, διαβάστε την ιστοσελίδα.
Αν θέλετε να σχολιάσετε τη γενική, τα παράπονά σας στο δήμαρχο στο νήμα. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τελικά αυτό δεν είναι χώρα. Η βίλα των οργίων είναι.


Και τι χρειάζεται κάθε βίλα οργίων που σέβεται τον εαυτό της; Μα, φυσικά, έναν λαϊκό αοιδό!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2013)

Πώς ονομάζεται αυτό; Είναι το αντίστροφο του γκρίκλις;


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2013)

Πού να ξέρουμε; Δεν έχεις βάλει τη φωτογραφία.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2013)

Τι εννοείς ότι δεν την έχω βάλει; Εκεί είναι, τη βλέπω. Πάτα στις γραμμούλες που βλέπεις από κάτω από το μήνυμά μου. Ααααα, εννοείς ότι θέλεις να δεις τα σταυρωμένα πόδια της κυρίας; Μα εγώ έκανα μόνο γλωσσική παρατήρηση.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πού να ξέρουμε; Δεν έχεις βάλει τη φωτογραφία.



Ε... χμ... πήγα να βάλω το λίκνο, for your eyes only, αλλά... ναι... χμ... ξέρεις... διαβάζουν και μικροί είπα να τη νηστέψω, καλύτερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2013)

Διαβάζοντας ένα παλιό τεύχος του περιοδικού Ντόναλντ, έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα περίεργο λάθος, που δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι αβλεψία του μεταφραστή ή έλλειψη δημιουργικότητας. Στην ιστορία είναι ένα κοριτσάκι που θαυμάζει κάποιον πρωταθλητή Ρόναλντ Ντακ και κερδίζει μια μέρα με το ίνδαλμά της, σε έναν διαγωνισμό . Όμως στο γράμμα της κάνει λάθος και τελικά τής στέλνουν τον Ντόναλντ Ντακ. Στο τέλος της ιστορίας, το κοριτσάκι λέει ότι η μόνη διαφορά του Ντόναλντ με τον Ρόναλντ είναι ένα γράμμα. Αυτό είναι εμφανέστατα λάθος, στα ελληνικά. Το κοριτσάκι λέει ότι αν ήξερε καλλιγραφία δεν θα γινόταν η παρεξήγηση, γιατί το R μοιάζει αρκετά με D, αν δεν προεκτείνεις σωστά τις κάτω γραμμές. Επίσης τα Ronald και Donald έχουν μόνο ένα γράμμα διαφορά. Όμως στα ελληνικά η παρεξήγηση δεν βγαίνει κι ούτε ο Ντόναλντ κι ο Ρόναλντ απέχουν μόνο ένα γράμμα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2013)

Έπρεπε να είναι ο Μπόναλντ Ντάκ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2013)

Όχι, όπου Ρόναλντ έπρεπε Νυόναλντ Ντακ (αφετηρία είναι ο Ντόναλντ). Ένα γράμμα απόσταση τ/υ και κάποια ομοιότητα που θα μπορούσε να μπλεχτεί με την καλλιγραφία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

Όχι, έπρεπε να είναι ο Λίμιτ Ντακ — που φιλούσε και υπέροχα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι, όπου Ρόναλντ έπρεπε Νυόναλντ Ντακ (αφετηρία είναι ο Ντόναλντ). Ένα γράμμα απόσταση τ/υ και κάποια ομοιότητα που θα μπορούσε να μπλεχτεί με την καλλιγραφία.



Σωστά, το λάθος καλλιγραφίας γίνεται πιστευτό μεταξύ Τ και Υ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2013)

Με κεφαλαία, παίζει και ο Ντόμαλντ Ντακ .


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2013)

Τι λέγαμε γι' αυτούς που μπερδεύουν τον αστρολόγο με τον αστρονόμο; 

Η Μαρία Μπακοδήμου πριν από λίγο στο Φώτης-Μαρία:Είδα στην εκπομπή Στα Άκρα, εκείνον τον αστρολόγο. Τον Γραμματικάκη, ντε.​Ναι, τον γνωστό Γραμματικάκη εννοούσε. Τρομάρα της, είναι και πτυχιούχος πανεπιστημίου.


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2013)

...




Το Βήμα:

Με ποιο τρόπο πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να *εισπράτετε* το ειδικό τέλος για τα ακίνητα, το λεγόμενο *αχράτσι*;

Από τους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ
Από την Εφορία
Από τις Τράπεζες
Από άλλον εισπρακτικό κρατικό μηχανισμό
Δεν ξέρω / Δεν απαντώ
...
Ψηφίζω το 6. «Άμα είναι να το εισπράττω, με όποιον τρόπο θέλετε!» :up:
Τότε θα το λέω ευχαρίστως χαράτσι, γιατί θα μου δίνει χαρά, έτσι; Κι ύστερα ξύπνησα, άσχημα. :down:

Το «αχράτσι» πάντως μου άρεσε: στο κάτω κάτω, και αχρείο είναι και αχρεώστητο και αχρήματους μας κάνει, και αχρειόλογα προκαλεί μόλις δεις το μπουγιουρντί. Κι ακόμη χειρότερα την ώρα που δουλεύεις για να το βγάλεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2013)

Οι αχράτσι ήταν γνωστή φυλή Ινδιάνων, που κατοικούσε στην αμόλυντη και άχραντη Αλάσκα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Είναι δημοσιογραφικά απαράδεκτος ο τίτλος της Καθημερινής (της Κύπρου) «Άλλοι τα έφαγαν, άλλοι πληρώνουν!», σαν σχόλιο που όμως δεν ερμηνεύεται παρακάτω, σε ανταπόκριση για τη φορολόγηση των καταθέσεων («Στις καταθέσεις έως 100.000 ευρώ με συντελεστή 6.75%, στις δε καταθέσεις άνω των 100.000 ευρώ με συντελεστή 9.9%»). 







Όμως εδώ θα ήθελα απλώς να βάλω το «*μπρας ντε φερ»: «Πάντως, η Γερμανία, η οποία ήδη εμπλέκεται σε μπρας ντε φερ με το ΔΝΤ, δεν επιθυμεί κάτι τέτοιο...».
Μπορεί να γράφεται *bras de fer*, αλλά ποτέ δεν το ακούσατε στα γαλλικά, στα ελληνικά;


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2013)

Αν πω "αφού είναι Κύπριοι οι άνθρωποι και τα λένε αλλιώς", θα ακουστεί άσχημο;

ΥΓ Γιατί απαράδεκτος ο τίτλος; Αφού εμείς τα φάγαμε, αυτοί πληρώνουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2013)

Το ότι κατά κανόνα άλλος τρώει και άλλος πληρώνει, το ξέρουμε. Ο τίτλος είπα ότι είναι _δημοσιογραφικά_ απαράδεκτος, επειδή διατυπώνει άποψη χωρίς να την εξηγεί στο κείμενο. Είναι αυτό που λένε editorializing οι Αγγλοσάξονες:

to express a personal opinion, especially when you should be giving a report of the facts only
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/editorialize


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αν πω "αφού είναι Κύπριοι οι άνθρωποι και τα λένε αλλιώς", θα ακουστεί άσχημο;


Άσχημο ίσως, αταίριαστο όχι. Μόλις άκουσα τον ΓΓ του ΑΚΕΛ να αρχίζει τις δηλώσεις του λέγοντας: «Λυπούμαστε να παρατηρήσουμε...».


----------



## sarant (Mar 16, 2013)

Για να οφτοπικίσω, το "δημοσιογραφικά απαράδεκτο" που λες πιο πάνω, του άσχετου-σχολιαστικού τίτλου είναι παλιά συνήθεια. Το βλέπω ταχτικά σε παλιές εφημερίδες που κοιτάζω. Για παράδειγμα, όταν ο Βενιζέλος το 1920 ανανέωνε συνεχώς τη διάρκεια ζωής της βουλής των Λαζάρων (τελικά έκανε τις ίσως μοιραίες εκλογές του Νοε. 1920), το σχετικό ειδησάριο ("Παρατείνεται η διάρκεια...") στον Ριζοσπάστη είχε δημοσιευτεί με τίτλο "Κορακοζώητη" ή κάτι ανάλογο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2013)

Καλός και άγιος ο Μήτσος, αρκεί να μη γίνεται Μητσάρας.

Από βιβλίο εικαστικών του Γυμνασίου, σε σημείο που περιγράφει τα *cut-outs*:

Κατασκευάζοντας κoμμένες φιγούρες (Κουτ Άουτς).  


Άουτς (Ouch!) :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 19, 2013)

Δηλαδή την παρένθεση τι την ήθελαν; Άσε που και η μετάφραση δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ ενδεικτική του περιεχομένου της έννοιας.


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 19, 2013)

Πάλι καλά που δεν έγραψαν Γκούφι Θεοδωράκης.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2013)

Από το in.gr, άλλη μια εξαιρετική μετάφραση είδησης. Ποιος είναι ο τηλεθεατής τελικά; Ο Ντεπαρντιέ ή ο Μεντβέντεφ; 

Ο Ζεράρ Ντεπαρντιέ γίνεται «όλο και πιο αξιοπρόσεκτος» στην εμφάνισή του, είπε ο ρώσος πρωθυπουργός Ντμίτρι Μεντβέντεφ υπογραμμίζοντας ότι δεν ήταν δυνατόν να μη δοθεί η ρωσική εθνικότητα σε μια τόσο γνωστή προσωπικότητα.

*«Ως τηλεθεατής,* μου έδινε πάντα την εντύπωση ενός ηθοποιού με πολύ ταλέντο. Και παραμένει έτσι και γίνεται όλο και πιο 'αξιοπρόσεκτος', όσον αφορά την εμφάνισή του», δήλωσε ο Μεντβέντεφ σε συνέντευξή του σε ευρωπαϊκά μέσα ενημέρωσης που δημοσιεύεται στην ιστοσελίδα της ρωσικής κυβέρνησης.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ σε ποιά ταινία έπαιζε τον τηλεθεατή ο Ντεπαρντιέ... Εδώ το'χω, μου διαφέυγει...


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

Το λάθος υπάρχει και στη γαλλική εκδοχή (μετάφραση κι αυτή), αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι ένα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα λάθη. Μου αρέσει ωστόσο και το γαλλικό _pittoresque_. Τι στο καλό είπε στα ρώσικα ο Ντιμίτρι;

Comme téléspectateur, il m'a toujours semblé être un acteur qui a beaucoup de talent. Il le reste et il devient de plus en plus pittoresque, si l'on parle de son apparence" [...]
http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/medve...en-plus-pittoresque-21-03-2013-1643717_23.php


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 22, 2013)

Από τα TA NEA.gr έρχεται η παρακάτω εικόνα. 






Ο "έλληνας" με μικρό, ενώ αλλού δεν έχει πρόβλημα να βάλει κεφαλαία, π.χ. στη Χειρουργική Κλινική.
Το "εξ" έχει κατοχυρωθεί μάλλον στη συνείδηση των νεότερων με απόστροφο, δεν τους το βγάζεις από το μυαλό. 
Η αυτοπυρπόληση είναι ένα αστείο λάθος που μπορεί να προήλθε από τον κύριο Σπελτσέκερ.
Στον Σπελτσέκερ μπορεί να οφείλεται και το "συνέπεια", αν και δεν αποκλείω ο συντάκτης να θεώρησε ότι η δοτική είναι πολύ ντεμοντέ και να την εκσυγχρόνισε.
Το περιττό κόμμα μετά την Κλινική είναι ασήμαντο μπροστά στα υπόλοιπα, βέβαια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

Άντε, πες ο _Έλληνας_ μπορεί να του ξέφυγε. Ίσως αρχικά έγραψε "έλληνας άντρας" και μετά να το άλλαξε. Τα άλλα όμως...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω το συνελήφθη γραμμένο ως *συνελήφθει. Η τελευταία φορά που το... συνέλαβα ήταν σε σουπεράκι στο χτεσινό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΙ στη νοηματική. Γιατί, ορέ παλικάρια;


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Μπερδεύουν συχνά αυτό το -_η_, νομίζοντας ότι είναι της παλιάς υποτακτικής και ότι πρέπει τώρα να απλοποιηθεί και να γίνει -_ει_, όπως το _απλοποιηθή_ έγινε _απλοποιηθεί_.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μπερδεύουν συχνά αυτό το -_η_, νομίζοντας ότι είναι της παλιάς υποτακτικής και ότι πρέπει τώρα να απλοποιηθεί και να γίνει -_ει_, όπως το _απλοποιηθή_ έγινε _απλοποιηθεί_.



Ναι, ναι, έχουμε και κοτζαμάν νήμα...:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μπερδεύουν συχνά αυτό το -_η_, νομίζοντας ότι είναι της παλιάς υποτακτικής και ότι πρέπει τώρα να απλοποιηθεί και να γίνει -_ει_, όπως το _απλοποιηθή_ έγινε _απλοποιηθεί_.



Αυτά παθαίνουμε για να μην έχουμε καταργήσει αυτούς τους παλιούς τύπους με νεότερους (συλλήφθηκε).


----------



## Zann (Mar 23, 2013)

Χωρίς σχόλια, δείτε το κείμενο στο http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Downhill

Εντελώς ντάουνχιλ.

The Downhill (Greek: O Katiforos, Greek: Ο Κατήφορος) is a 1961 Greek drama film made by Finos Films.
The movie made 161,331 tickets first class cinemas in Athens and Piraeus.

Plot
Rea (Zoe Laskari) has plans with Kostas (Nikos Kourkoulos), as Petros (Vangelis Voulgaridis) is dating that lary. Rea tried to fix with Petros as kostas had other plans, the last resided with that and bribed even her little sister. The movie shows the worst life of a youth relationship with relatives that do not try for their education.

Reception
It was its first emphasis with Zoi Laskari
The protagonistic role was placed mainly by Aliki Vougiouklaki which she took down due to her difference.
Zoi Laskari participated in a large menace part at Aliki Vougiouklaki
Nikos Kourkoulos, Costas Voutsas and Vangelis Voulgaridis owned different parts
The movie sold the most tickets of the year
After that, the movie with Zoi Laskari was only engaged with Finos Films with a monthly cost
The movie was also screened worldwide and was the first screening in Mexico in 1961-62
The movie was also shown at the 1961 Thessaloniki Film Festival, as Finos made (along with another two) due to the screening in days and hours, not pleasing in production

Downhill Abbey!


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

Θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ και χειρότερη εκδοχή: οι συγγραφείς τέτοιων κειμένων στην Wikipedia να έρχονται πρώτα αποδώ να ζητάνε να τους τα διορθώσουμε. Καλός ο εθελοντισμός αλλά έχει και τους πονοκεφάλους του.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2013)

H απίστευτη φρίκη (για τους αναγνώστες) να έχεις μάθει κάτι κουτσοαγγλικούλια και να έχεις την ψευδαίσθηση ότι μπορείς να συντάξεις κείμενο για τη Wikipedia.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Πραγματικά, δεν βγάζω κανένα νόημα. Δοκίμασα να τρέξω το ελληνικό άρθρο στο Google Translate κι έβγαλε κλάσεις ανώτερη μετάφραση!


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2013)

Ο Στρυμών είναι το όνομα του βορειοελλαδίτικου ποταμού από τα αρχαία χρόνια, αλλά η γενική του πτώση (και οι άλλες πλάγιες) γραφόταν με -ο-. Νά ο Ηρόδοτος:

...εἴη δὲ ἡ Παιονίη ἐπὶ τῷ * Στρυμόνι * ποταμῷ πεπολισμένη, ὁ δὲ * Στρυμὼν * οὐ πρόσω τοῦ Ἑλλησπόντου...

Έτσι, στη δημοτική έχει γίνει *ο Στρυμόνας* (ΟΧΙ *_Στρυμώνας_) και ο κόλπος όπου χύνεται ο ποταμός λέγεται *Στρυμονικός* και γράφεται κι αυτός με -ο- και όχι *_Στρυμωνικός_.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 26, 2013)

ΕΚΤ: Κρατά αποστάσεις από τον επικεφαλής του Eurogroup
Οι αποφάσεις για την Κύπρο δεν θα* τ΄θυχουν *ευρείας εφαρμογής στην ευρωζώνη

Tώρα δεν διορθώνουν ούτε τα πληκτρολογικά τους λάθη πριν ανεβάσουν ένα άρθρο...
Για όνομα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2013)

Μα είναι ολοφάνερο ότι δεν κοιτάζουν καν τι βγαίνει στις σελίδες τους. Η εικόνα από εκεί που παραπέμπεις:




ΟΚ, η είδηση είναι χτεσινή. Σήμερα, λοιπόν, που μάθαμε ότι η πρόβλεψη/προσδοκία/μαντεία έπεσε έξω, δεν θα χρειαζόταν κάποια νέα είδηση, αλλαγή ή τροποποίηση;

Αλλά η καλή εφημερίδα είναι γνωστή μέχρι και για ρεπορτάζ συναντήσεων που δεν έχουν γίνει, σε μικροπράγματα θα κολλήσει;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2013)

Από το in.gr:
Ένα Φεστιβάλ αφιερωμένο στη βωβή *κινούμενη εικόνα* και τον πειραματικό ήχο διοργανώνει για τρίτη χρονιά στην Αθήνα το Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε και η πλατφόρμα Moving Silence.

Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι γνωστό ακόμα και στους κατόχους Λόουερ ότι το motion picture είναι η κινηματογραφική ταινία. Άσε που δεν ξέρω βωβές και ομιλούσες εικόνες, ξέρω μόνο βωβές και ομιλούσες ταινίες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...]
> Tώρα δεν διορθώνουν ούτε τα πληκτρολογικά τους λάθη πριν ανεβάσουν ένα άρθρο...
> Για όνομα!





drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> Αλλά η καλή εφημερίδα είναι γνωστή μέχρι και για ρεπορτάζ συναντήσεων που δεν έχουν γίνει, σε μικροπράγματα θα κολλήσει;





bernardina said:


> Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω το συνελήφθη γραμμένο ως *συνελήφθει. Η τελευταία φορά που το... συνέλαβα ήταν σε σουπεράκι στο χτεσινό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΙ στη νοηματική. Γιατί, ορέ παλικάρια;



Ποια είναι η συμφωνία για την διάσωση της Κύπρου 
Αν και δεν έχουν διασαφηνιστεί όλες οι παράμετροι όλοι θεωρούν βέβαιο ότι _η Κύπρος εισέρχεται σε μία αχαρτογράφητη περιοχή με άγνωστη κατάληξη_*

...
Σύμφωνα με μήνυμα τους στο Twitter ο κ. Ανστασιάδης συνομίλησε με τον πρωθυπουργό Αντώνη Σαμαρά, ο οποίος τον συνεχάρει για την κατάληξη των προσπαθείων.

...
Οι διαβουλέυσεις μάλιστα του κ. Ανστασιάδης με την τρόικα και τους υψηλόβαθμους κοινοτικούς αξιωματούχους προκάλεσε μεγάλη δυσαρέσκεια στους υπουργούς Οικονομικών των άλλων χωρών που κλήθηκαν απλώς να επικυρώσουν τη συμφωνία.

...

Αλλά εμένα μου άρεσε το όχι καινοφανές** ρήμα «*καταλήγομαι» :

Πηγές στην Λευκωσία που δεν θέλησαν να κατονομαστούν ανέφεραν ότι η συμφωνία προβλέπει ότι το «κούρεμα» στις καταθέσεις άνω των 100.000 ευρώ θα είναι από 29% ως 32% και ότι αυτό έμενε να καταληχθεί στις συζητήσεις τεχνοκρατικού επιπέδου.


* Όχι μόνο η Κύπρος· και το Βήμα.

** 34 ευρήματα για «*καταλήγονται», 96 για «*καταλήχθηκαν» κι εκεί βαρέθηκα να ψάχνω για μυστήριους τύπους και κατέληξα: ούτε ένα Βήμα δεν χωρίζει την καζάντια από την κατάντια, γενικά και ειδικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2013)

Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω εγώ: Προ ημερών έκανα εδώ ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος, από εκείνα που μου ξεφεύγουν (κάτι σαν «επιτρέπετε» αντί για «επιτρέπεται»), και μέσα σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα είχα πάρει 2 μηνύματα από αναγνώστες που μου έλεγαν να το διορθώσω. Και εμείς, πόση κίνηση να έχουμε... 

Το Βήμα είναι νούμερο 31 στην κατάταξη της Alexa για την Ελλάδα. Τα κείμενα αυτά δεν τα διαβάζει κάποιος που να δουλεύει εκεί μέσα; Που να πάει στο συντάκτη του κειμένου ή σε κάποιον αρχισυντάκτη, και να πει: «Παίδες, αυτό δεν είναι για δημοσίευση. Είναι το πρόχειρο ακόμα».


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Από το in.gr:
> Ένα Φεστιβάλ αφιερωμένο στη βωβή *κινούμενη εικόνα* και τον πειραματικό ήχο διοργανώνει για τρίτη χρονιά στην Αθήνα το Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε και η πλατφόρμα Moving Silence.
> 
> Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι γνωστό ακόμα και στους κατόχους Λόουερ ότι το motion picture είναι η κινηματογραφική ταινία. Άσε που δεν ξέρω βωβές και ομιλούσες εικόνες, ξέρω μόνο βωβές και ομιλούσες ταινίες.



Πάλι καλά που δεν έλεγε flicks.



nickel said:


> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω εγώ: Προ ημερών έκανα εδώ ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος, από εκείνα που μου ξεφεύγουν (κάτι σαν «επιτρέπετε» αντί για «επιτρέπεται»), και μέσα σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα είχα πάρει 2 μηνύματα από αναγνώστες που μου έλεγαν να το διορθώσω. Και εμείς, πόση κίνηση να έχουμε...
> 
> Το Βήμα είναι νούμερο 31 στην κατάταξη της Alexa για την Ελλάδα. Τα κείμενα αυτά δεν τα διαβάζει κάποιος που να δουλεύει εκεί μέσα; Που να πάει στο συντάκτη του κειμένου ή σε κάποιον αρχισυντάκτη, και να πει: «Παίδες, αυτό δεν είναι για δημοσίευση. Είναι το πρόχειρο ακόμα».



Ναι, αλλά εδώ μπαίνουν άτομα που αγαπάνε την γλώσσα, στο Βήμα μπαίνουν άνθρωποι που αγαπάνε την παραπληροφόρηση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2013)

> Η πρώτη λύση, που *επιλέγει *στην περίπτωση των ΗΠΑ, μπορεί να ακούγεται ελκυστική και να είναι —μέχρι σήμερα— αποτελεσματική, έχει όμως μεγάλο κόστος.


http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=504552

Αυτό είναι ένα κακοχωνεμένο καθαρευουσιάνικο *επελέγη*. (Μα πώς κατάντησε έτσι; )

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει διάφορα άλλα:
που επέλεξαν 
που διάλεξαν
που προτίμησαν

Άντε και:
που επιλέχτηκε
που προτιμήθηκε


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι γνωστό ακόμα και στους κατόχους Λόουερ ότι το motion picture είναι η κινηματογραφική ταινία.



Μήπως είναι εσκεμμένο; Κινούμενη εικόνα είναι γενικότερος όρος που περιλαμβάνει και τα ζωοτρόπια και τα κινούμενα σχέδια κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μήπως είναι εσκεμμένο; Κινούμενη εικόνα είναι γενικότερος όρος που περιλαμβάνει και τα ζωοτρόπια και τα κινούμενα σχέδια κλπ κλπ.



Ναι, αν το αγγλικό γράφει για _moving picture_ και όχι _motion picture_. Αξίζει να το ερευνήσει κάποιος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2013)

Στον ιστότοπο του Goethe αναφέρονται πάντως σε ταινίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2013)

Η είδηση μιλάει για ταινίες του βωβού κινηματογράφου:

Μουσικοί από την Αθήνα και το Βερολίνο συναντιούνται στην Αθήνα για να συνοδεύσουν γερμανικές και ελληνικές βωβές ταινίες, κλασικές και σύγχρονες, προσφέροντας την ευκαιρία στο κοινό να έρθει σε επαφή με νέες οπτικοακουστικές εμπειρίες καθώς εικόνα και ήχος συναντιούνται με ασυνήθιστο και απροσδόκητο τρόπο.


----------



## StellaP (Mar 27, 2013)

Από την ψυχαγωγική εκπομπή του ALPHA Four Weddings: Στο γαμήλιο τραπέζι σερβίρουν, μεταξύ άλλων, crabcakes (καβουροκεφτέδες ή καβουροτηγανίτες).
Ο υπότιτλος λέει ότι σερβίρουν κέικ καραβίδας.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2013)

Κέικ καραβίδας με γλάσο σοκολάτας από πάνω :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

Μμμμ... μούρλια!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 27, 2013)

Με ξίγκι ούρου; :devil:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2013)

Και με μέλι!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 27, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και με μέλι!



:laugh::up:


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2013)

...
Εικονογράφηση: Πανξουτόνι ζεις, εσύ μας οδηγείς!  Och how, aurochs.
Ψιτ, παιδί! Πιάσε μια σκέτη από νύχια βοδιού αλά κρεμ. Μου κάθονται στο λαιμό τα νύχια.
Και πού 'σαι; Ετοίμασε κι ένα πακέτο οργίου για το δρόμο.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 27, 2013)

Οι παράπλευρες απώλειες της αϋπνίας:

Πολυμεταμεσονύκτια εκπομπή του ΣΚΑΙ, κάτι με ατυχήματα που σου κόβουν την ανάσα και διώχνουν και τις τελευταίες ελπίδες να ξανακοιμηθείς. Τα πλάνα δείχνουν κάποιο ροντέο στην Αργεντινή (; ) όπου σκληροτράχηλοι καμπόηδες δαμάζουν κάτι πανέμορφες τζαναμπέτικες αλογατάρες. Την πρώτη φορά που βλέπω στους υπότιτλους τη λέξη *επιβήτορας*, υποθέτω μέσα στη ζαλούρα μου ότι εννοεί το αδάμαστο ακόμα άτι. Αμ δε! Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, πεντ' έξι φορές το γράψανε και το ξαναγράψανε, ο επιβήτορας αυτό, ο επιβήτορας το άλλο, εννοώντας φυσικά... τον αναβάτη. 

Α, ο υποτιτλισμός είχε και επιμέλεια!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Να το καθιερώσουμε, λοιπόν: επιβήτορας = επιβάτης που μαμεί και δέρνει.


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2013)

Η Μπέρνη μας καθότανε φαρδιά-πλατιά στον κάουτσο
Δεν μπόρειενε να κοιμηθεί και ξάνοιγε τους γκάουτσο


----------



## bernardina (Mar 27, 2013)

daeman said:


> Η Μπέρνη μας καθότανε φαρδιά-πλατιά στον κάουτσο
> Δεν μπόρειενε να κοιμηθεί και ξάνοιγε τους γκάουτσο




mg::lol::lol:
Ουφ! Μην τολμήσει να ξαναπεί κανείς _δεν θέλω ου!_


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Να το καθιερώσουμε, λοιπόν: επιβήτορας = επιβάτης που μαμεί και δέρνει.



ιππηβήτορας: αλογάρης [SUP]2[/SUP], ατλής (ιππολογιστικώς)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Gold has an extremely low melting point. All they would need is a pot, a blowtorch, and some Borax to turn their loot into gold bars.

Υπότιτλος: Ο χρυσός έχει πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία τήξης. Αρκεί ένα δοχείο (ή κάτι τέτοιο, δεν θυμάμαι πώς το είπε αυτό), ένας αναπτήρας και λίγος βόρακας...

Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής υποτιτλιστής; Εντάξει, ας πούμε ότι αγνοεί μια τόσο κοινή λέξη όπως το blowtorch ή έστω το torch, αλλά οι εγκυκλοπαιδικές του γνώσεις δεν του λένε ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να λιώσεις χρυσάφι (Σημείο τήξης 1064 βαθμοί Κελσίου - http://www.wikihow.com/Melt-Gold) μ’ έναν αναπτήρα; Δηλαδή αν βάλω το δαχτυλιδάκι μου σ' ένα κουτάλι κι από κάτω του βάλω φόκο με τον αναπτήρα θα πάρω μια χρυσή λιμνούλα; Θαύμα, παιδάκι μου, θαύμα!

Από την άλλη, και για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο, και ο σεναριογράφος χοντρή κοτσάνα πέταξε, επειδή δεν ονομάζεται “extremely low melting point” ένα σημείο τήξης που είναι κοντά τους 1000 βαθμούς Κελσίου ή λίγο πιο πάνω. http://www.lenntech.com/periodic-chart-elements/melting-point.htm
Χαμηλό σημείο τήξης λέμε ότι έχουν τα μέταλλα που λιώνουν κάτω από 500 βαθμούς, και ως εξαιρετικά χαμηλό χαρακτηρίζεται όταν είναι κάτω από 100, όπως το Νάτριο και το Κάλιο.
Ακόμα κι αν ο χρυσός δεν είναι 24 καρατίων, αλλά κάποιο κράμα, πάλι ψηλό είναι το σημείο τήξης. http://www.mellencompany.com/Services/Info/Gold Melting.htm

Η πατατούλα χτεσινή, φρέσκια φρέσκια, από ένα σήριαλ του Star, ονόματα δε λέμε, υπολήψεις δεν θίγουμε...:devil:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2013)

Αν υποψιαστώ πως συμπαθείς την Μπρέντα Τζόνσον... θα πεθάνω!!!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αν υποψιαστώ πως συμπαθείς την Μπρέντα Τζόνσον... θα πεθάνω!!!



Γιατί, καλέ, τι έχει η κοπελίτσα; Και μια χαρά redneck προφορά έχει, και τσαγανό και brains κι απ' όλα! Και ανανήψαντα σύζυγο, μια χαρά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εντάξει, ας πούμε ότι αγνοεί μια τόσο κοινή λέξη όπως το blowtorch ή έστω το torch, αλλά οι εγκυκλοπαιδικές του γνώσεις δεν του λένε ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να λιώσεις χρυσάφι (Σημείο τήξης 1064 βαθμοί Κελσίου - http://www.wikihow.com/Melt-Gold) μ’ έναν αναπτήρα; Δηλαδή αν βάλω το δαχτυλιδάκι μου σ' ένα κουτάλι κι από κάτω του βάλω φόκο με τον αναπτήρα θα πάρω μια χρυσή λιμνούλα; Θαύμα, παιδάκι μου, θαύμα!



Εχμ... η φλόγα του αναπτήρα μπορεί να καίει σε θερμοκρασία άνω των 1000 βαθμών. Π.χ. οι Bic περιέχουν βουτάνιο, που φτάνει μέγιστη θερμοκρασία καύσης κοντά στους 2000°C. Όμως δεν είναι η θερμοκρασία καθεαυτή που μας ενδιαφέρει, αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι η συνολική μεταφορά ενέργειας. Και με έναν αναπτήρα δεν κάνεις δουλειά γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι περιέχει αρκετή θερμική ενέργεια για να λιώσει χρυσό δαχτυλίδι (ίσως πάλι και να μπορεί. Αν δεν βαριέται κανείς, ας κάνει τον υπολογισμό).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2013)

Μα δεν έκανε η Μπέρνι σχόλιο για τη θερμοκρασία του αναπτήρα, αλλά για τη διαφορά του από ένα καμινέτο οξυγονοκόλλησης. Ακόμα και ενστικτωδώς καταλαβαίνει κάποιος ότι πρόκειται για διαφορά θερμικής ενέργειας. Λες να μην καταλαβαίνει κάποιος τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' ένα τζάκι κι ένα κερί, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχει σπουδάσει Φυσική;


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2013)

Ολόκληρη η είδηση [εδώ] δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είναι λάθος, δεν είναι πραγματική, ότι θα εκδοθεί επανόρθωση αύριο:

Η Αρχή Τηλεπικοινωνιών Κύπρου (Cyta) αποφάσισε να προσφέρει δωρεάν τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις για ολόκληρο τον Απρίλιο για όλους τους συνδρομητές της, που χρησιμοποιούν το σταθερό ή το κινητό της δίκτυο .... έχουν δοθεί οδηγίες να μην αποκοπεί καμία τηλεφωνική σύνδεση .... η Αρχή Ηλεκτρισμού προχωράει σε μείωση της τιμής του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος .... δεν αποκόπτει την παροχή ηλεκτρισμού σε κανέναν καταναλωτή που δεν έχει εξοφλήσει παλαιότερους λογαριασμούς. 

Αλλά απλώς ήθελα να επισημάνω μια κακή αρνητική διατύπωση:
...έχουν δοθεί οδηγίες να μην αποκοπεί καμία τηλεφωνική σύνδεση, αν δεν έχει εξοφληθεί ο λογαριασμός του περασμένου μήνα. 

Come again? Δεν θα ήταν πιο σαφές αν έλεγε «επειδή δεν θα έχει εξοφληθεί» («σε περίπτωση που...» κτό);


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μα δεν έκανε η Μπέρνι σχόλιο για τη θερμοκρασία του αναπτήρα, αλλά για τη διαφορά του από ένα καμινέτο οξυγονοκόλλησης. Ακόμα και ενστικτωδώς καταλαβαίνει κάποιος ότι πρόκειται για διαφορά θερμικής ενέργειας. Λες να μην καταλαβαίνει κάποιος τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' ένα τζάκι κι ένα κερί, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχει σπουδάσει Φυσική;




Ενστικτωδώς ο κόσμος αντιλαμβάνεται ότι πρόκειται για χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία. Ένα κερί καίει στους 1000-1500 βαθμούς, πράγμα που δεν είναι εμπειρικά διαπιστώσιμο. Αυτό που παίζει ρόλο είναι το ποσό ενέργειας, πράγμα που ο πολύς κόσμος δεν θυμάται απ' το σχολείο. Στην κοινή λογική, μεγάλη εστία = μεγάλη θερμοκρασία. Αν πεις σε οποιονδήποτε ότι η θερμοκρασία στο σημείο οξυγονοκόλλησης είναι επιπέδου επιφανείας του Ήλιου, θα σε κοιτάξει παραξενεμένος. Σημειολογική ήταν η παρατήρησή μου, όχι γλωσσική, βεβαίως. Είναι εμφανέςστατο ότι ο μεταφραστής έκανε πατάτα. Έκανα το σχόλιο γιατί η Μπέρνι αναφέρθηκε στην θερμοκρασία που λιώνει ο χρυσός, πράγμα που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εν προκειμένω.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 30, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Έκανα το σχόλιο γιατί η Μπέρνι αναφέρθηκε στην θερμοκρασία που λιώνει ο χρυσός, πράγμα που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εν προκειμένω.


Extreme low melting point τη λες, όμως; Αν πρόσεξες, το σχόλιο χτυπούσε και στο καρφί και στο πέταλο· και στον μεταφραστή και στον σεναριογράφο.
Όταν διαβάζεις ότι ένα μέταλλο έχει _εξαιρετικά χαμηλό σημείο τήξης_ σίγουρα δεν περιμένεις να δεις κάτι χιλιάρικα βαθμούς. Όχι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Extreme low melting point τη λες, όμως; Αν πρόσεξες, το σχόλιο χτυπούσε και στο καρφί και στο πέταλο· και στον μεταφραστή και στον σεναριογράφο.
> Όταν διαβάζεις ότι ένα μέταλλο έχει _εξαιρετικά χαμηλό σημείο τήξης_ σίγουρα δεν περιμένεις να δεις κάτι χιλιάρικα βαθμούς. Όχι;



Εννοείται πως όχι. Τα πιο κοινά μέταλλα έχουν χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες τήξης* ενώ ο χαλκός και το ασήμι έχουν παρόμοιες με του χρυσού. "Extremely low melting point" είναι π.χ. αυτό του γαλλίου, που λιώνει περίπου στους 30 βαθμούς. Φυσικά και είχε το θεματάκι του κι αυτός που έγραψε την πληροφορία. *Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει όμως είναι αυτό: έχει το δικαίωμα να την αλλάξει ο μεταφραστής;*



* κασσίτερος, τσίγκος, μόλυβδος, μαγνήσιο και αλουμίνιο: λιώνουν σε θερμοκρασίες από 660 ως 230 °C.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 30, 2013)

Πάμε πάλι:



> Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής υποτιτλιστής; *Εντάξει, ας πούμε ότι αγνοεί μια τόσο κοινή λέξη όπως το blowtorch ή έστω το torch, αλλά οι εγκυκλοπαιδικές του γνώσεις δεν του λένε ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να λιώσεις χρυσάφι* (Σημείο τήξης 1064 βαθμοί Κελσίου - http://www.wikihow.com/Melt-Gold) *μ’ έναν αναπτήρα;*
> 
> Από την άλλη, και για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο, και* ο σεναριογράφος χοντρή κοτσάνα πέταξε, επειδή δεν ονομάζεται “extremely low melting point” ένα σημείο τήξης που είναι κοντά τους 1000 βαθμούς Κελσίου ή λίγο πιο πάνω.*


Καταλάβαμε ή να κάνω και κακά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2013)

Κι ένα τρίβια που μόλις θυμήθηκα, έτσι να μας βρίσκεται: το ήλιο είναι το μοναδικό στοιχείο που δεν έχει σημείο τήξης, γιατί το σημείο τήξης μετράται υπό ΚΣ και υπό ΚΣ το ήλιο δεν παγώνει ούτε καν στους 0 κέλβιν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πάμε πάλι:
> 
> 
> Καταλάβαμε ή να κάνω και κακά;



Ναι βρε, απλά έθεσα το ερώτημα να μας βρίσκεται. Δεν διαφωνούμε σε κάτι.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 30, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι βρε, απλά έθεσα το ερώτημα να μας βρίσκεται. Δεν διαφωνούμε σε κάτι.



Πάντως η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου είναι αυτή που φαντάζεσαι: όχι, καλώς ή κακώς, ο μεταφραστής δεν έχει δικαίωμα να το αλλάξει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2013)

Αυτό το φαντάζομαι, ναι. Για την ακρίβεια μου το έχει πει και η Αλεξάνδρα, με άλλη αφορμή. Απλά αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο θα έπρεπε να έχει το δικαίωμα να το αλλάξει, προφανώς ερχόμενος σε συνεννόηση με τους εργοδότες του (κι αυτοί με την σειρά τους με τους αρχικούς κάτοχους των δικαιωμάτων).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πάντως η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου είναι αυτή που φαντάζεσαι: όχι, καλώς ή κακώς, ο μεταφραστής δεν έχει δικαίωμα να το αλλάξει.


Στην τεχνική μετάφραση πάντως οφείλει να ενημερώσει αμέσως τον ΡΜ και, κατά κανόνα, να το αλλάξει ή έστω να το αμβλύνει ώστε να μην είναι εντελώς λάθος.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 30, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Στην τεχνική μετάφραση πάντως οφείλει να ενημερώσει αμέσως τον ΡΜ και, κατά κανόνα, να το αλλάξει ή έστω να το αμβλύνει ώστε να μην είναι εντελώς λάθος.



Σύμφωνοι. Στον υποτιτλισμό;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2013)

Bernardina, εγώ μπορώ να μιλήσω μόνο γι' αυτά που ξέρω. :) Με την ευκαιρία:

The most elegantly planned sentences, like the best-laid schemes of mice and men, 'gang aft aglay'. When this happens, and the translator spots it, good manners as much as good grammar require silent emendation of obvious errors. (_Legal Translation Explained_)
Unless instructed otherwise, you should correct logical and mathematical errors in the translation and append a note to the client pointing them out so that action can be taken to correct the source text if necessary. Factual errors should be corrected if they seem to be inadvertent but not if they are important as indicators of the author's ignorance of the facts. In the latter case, you need to indicate somehow that the error is due to the author, not the translator. (_Revising and Editing for Translators, 2nd Edition_)
The translators of poorly written texts (written by foreign speakers, non-professional drafters, etc.) must continuously interpret the original in order to restore its 'intended meaning'. They thus translate a virtual, non-existent 'correct' text. Meaning must be restored in order to provide an accurate translation. (_Translating Official Documents_)
Μιάμιση σελίδα που δεν έχω τώρα τον χρόνο να πληκτρολογώ (:inno:): _Scientific and Technical Translation Explained_.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Σύμφωνοι. Στον υποτιτλισμό;



Σε ελληνική εταιρεία, συνήθως διαδικασίες γιοκ, άρα ο υποτιτλιστής κάνει ό,τι τον φωτίσει (ή δεν σκοτίζεται καθόλου, εάν βέβαια το πάρει είδηση).
Οι μεγάλες ξένες - που αναλαμβάνουν συνήθως υποτιτλισμό σε DVD, bluray, λίγο κινηματογραφικό και πολύ λιγότερο τηλεοπτικό - προβλέπουν τέτοια διαδικασία διόρθωσης του πρωτότυπου (ή της αγγλικής μετάφρασής του, που ενδεχομένως αποτελεί την πηγή για τη μετάφραση σε πολλές γλώσσες), αφορά όμως κυρίως σφάλματα μεταγραφής των διαλόγων, αν και μερικές φορές δέχονται και πραγματολογικές προσαρμογές ή μικροδιορθώσεις, όταν βγάζει μάτι ότι το πρωτότυπο έχει αβλεψία ή σφάλμα (όπως εκείνα, π.χ.). Όσο για το μετάφρασμα, κι εκεί ό,τι φωτίσει τον υποτιτλιστή και τον επιμελητή.


----------



## Zann (Mar 31, 2013)

Ένα νόστιμο αποσπασματάκι από το http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/%CE%B8%CE%B5%CE%BC%CE%B1/%CE%BF-%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B8%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%81-%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%BA-%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%AD%CE%B2%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%88%CE%B5-%CF%84%CE%BF-internet-video#comment-96928

"Οι απαντήσεις που δίνει ο Κλαρκ θα μπορούσαν να τον οδηγήσουν με πουκάμισο που δένει πίσω, αν δεν ήταν ήδη ένας αναγνωρισμένος συγγραφέας".


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2013)

Κάποιος σχολιαστής έγραψε από κάτω: «...θα μπορούσαν να τον οδηγήσουν με πουκάμισο που δένει πίσω". Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο, αλλά ρε παιδιά λίγη προσοχή στις "μεταφράσεις".»

Αν δεν είναι μετάφραση, γιατί έψαξα αρκετά αλλά δεν βρήκα το κείμενο των σχολίων (μόνο το βίντεο υπάρχει παντού), πραγματικά πρέπει να εξασκηθεί πολύ ο συντάκτης ή/και να πάρει μαθήματα, πριν αποφασίσει να ξαναεκθέσει κείμενά του.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2013)

Γιατί, η ακόλουθη φράση απο το κείμενο βγάζει νόημα;


> Από αυτή την οπτική, η πρόβλεψη ενός από τους μεγαλύτερους συγγραφείς επιστημονικής φαντασίας – όπως είναι ο Άρθουρ Κλαρκ- για το internet δεν μπορεί να μας αφήσει άφωνους – όπως π.χ. η φαντασία του Ιουλίου Βερν.



Τι εννοεί δε μπορεί να μας αφήσει άφωνους;

Edit: και βεβαίως από τα λάθη σαν το πιο πάνω, εγώ υποψιάζομαι γαλλόφωνη πηγή, όχι αγγλόφωνη


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2013)

Zazula said:


> The most elegantly planned sentences, like the best-laid schemes of mice and men, 'gang aft aglay'. When this happens, and the translator spots it, good manners as much as good grammar require silent emendation of obvious errors. (_Legal Translation Explained_)[/URL].


Κατ' αρχάς, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την παραπομπή, δεν το είχα υπόψη μου αυτό το βιβλίο :) Με την παραπάνω πρόταση συμφωνώ ναι μεν, αλλά. Θέλω να πω ότι τα νομικά κείμενα δεν εντάσσονται όλα στην ίδια κατηγορία και δεν εξυπηρετούν όλα τον ίδιο σκοπό, οπότε υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου δεν μπορεί κανείς να κάνει παρεμβάσεις. Το πιο τρανταχτό παράδειγμα είναι όταν πρέπει η μετάφραση να επικυρωθεί.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Εδώ βλέπεις τι λέει το βιβλίο για τα official documents — που κατά κανόνα όλα επικυρώνονται. Πρόσεξε ότι εξαρχής είπα "κατά κανόνα" — αρχής γενομένης από τα τεχνικά και επιστημονικά κείμενα, απ' όπου και ξεκίνησα την αναφορά μου. :)

ΥΓ Ήμουν απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι θα σε ιντριγκάριζα, γι' αυτό κι έβαλα το νομικό πάνω-πάνω. :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2013)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Ήμουν απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι θα σε ιντριγκάριζα, γι' αυτό κι έβαλα το νομικό πάνω-πάνω. :twit:


Ε, αφού τσίμπησα που τσίμπησα... :)
Το βασικό πρόβλημα που έχω στο μυαλό μου αφορά καθαρά την Ελλάδα. Ο νόμος μιλάει για «πιστή μετάφραση» των κειμένων (πράγμα που συχνά οδηγεί σε τέρατα όταν αυτός που μεταφράζει δεν είναι μεταφραστής, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση), τα οποία συχνά υποβάλλονται στο δικαστήριο και εξυπηρετούν συγκεκριμένο σκοπό σε μια υπόθεση. Μια διόρθωση λοιπόν, ή μια ανακρίβεια, θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει κάποιον ακόμα και στο να θεωρήσει ότι η μετάφραση δεν είναι πιστή, έτσι όπως το ορίζει ο νόμος. 
Τα πολύγλωσσα επίσημα έγγραφα από την άλλη, στα οποία αναφέρεσαι, συχνά αποτελούν απλώς διαφορετικές εκδοχές του ίδιου επίσημου εγγράφου, όπως στις περιπτώσεις κειμένων της ΕΕ. Ένα τέτοιου είδους επίσημο κείμενο συχνά προορίζεται να έχει την ίδια νομική ισχύ, ανεξάρτητα από τη γλώσσα στην οποία γράφεται. Μπορεί να συνταχθεί παράλληλα (ας πούμε ένας καναδικός νόμος), ή να συνταχθεί σε μια γλώσσα, και μετά να μεταφραστεί σε άλλες. Στη δεύτερη αυτή περίπτωση, μπορεί οι διορθώσεις να πρέπει να γίνουν, για σκοπούς κατανόησης, ας πούμε. (Έχει πολύ ψωμί αυτή η κουβέντα. Προς το παρόν, πάω να δω πού πουλάνε το βιβλίο που έβαλες).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

«Official documents» εννοεί διαθήκες, διαζύγια, υιοθεσίες, σημειώματα αυτοκτονίας, πληρεξούσια, οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσιακή απόφαση ή εγκύκλιο, δικαστικές αποφάσεις και αποφάσεις ποινών, ισολογισμούς κττ, καταστατικά, πραγματογνωμοσύνες και αναφορές ατυχημάτων, πιστοποιητικά (ληξιαρχικά, πανεπιστημιακά, δημοτολογικά κλπ) και πολλά άλλα. Θα τα χρειαστείς και τα δύο. Τα πουλάω ως συλλεκτικά με added value επειδή έχουν περάσει απ' τα χέρια μου. Μπορώ να σου γράψω κι αφιέρωση, αν θέλεις. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2013)

Χμ. Τότε επαναλαμβάνω ότι έχει σημασία α) πού θα πάει το έγγραφο, και β) τι είδους λάθος είναι. (Με ένα ταψί σουφλέ σοκολάτας βολεύεσαι; Το κάνω και με γάλακτος :twit:)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Palavra said:


> (Με ένα ταψί σουφλέ σοκολάτας βολεύεσαι; Το κάνω και με γάλακτος :twit:)


Από τότε που διασφάλισα 16ωρη λειτουργία από Passarella, Max Perry και Κωνσταντινίδη σε απόσταση βολής, και 24ωρο ντελίβερι μπουγάτσας με μερέντα απ' τον Σάββα, σας έχω ξεπεράσει όλες σας — δεν με εξαγοράζετε πια! Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι ισχυρίζομαι — μπορείτε πάντα να επιχειρήσετε να με διαψεύσετε. :twit:


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2013)

Βρε Ζαζ, άλλο να το πληρώνεις απο την τσέπη σου κι άλλο να στο φέρνουν δώρο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι ισχυρίζομαι — μπορείτε πάντα να επιχειρήσετε να με διαψεύσετε. :twit:


Άστα αυτά, αφού έχεις γίνει ακριβοσούφλητος. Σε ψάχνει με τα βιβλία σου ο κόσμος να σε κεράσει ένα σουφλέ, να τον κεράσεις βιβλία, και εσύ πουθενά.


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2013)

SBE said:


> [...] Τι εννοεί δε μπορεί να μας αφήσει άφωνους;
> 
> Edit: και βεβαίως από τα λάθη σαν το πιο πάνω, εγώ υποψιάζομαι γαλλόφωνη πηγή, όχι αγγλόφωνη



Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί πως οι προβλέψεις του Κλαρκ (για το ιντερνέτιο), που έγιναν σε μια εποχή που η τεχνολογία έκανε άλματα - άλλωστε ο Κλαρκ είχε ειδικευτεί στα ραντάρ στον Β' ΠΠ και μετά ήταν πρόεδρος της British Interplanetary Society και είχε πρόσβαση σε πολλά ερευνητικά προγράμματα και επιστημονικά και τεχνολογικά δεδομένα, ήταν δηλαδή μέσα στα πράγματα - δεν είναι τόσο εντυπωσιακές όσο εκείνες του Βερν, που έζησε και δημιούργησε σε άλλη εποχή, όχι τόσο τεχνολογικά προσανατολισμένη. Σωστό και γνωστό τοις πάσι, άλλωστε ο Βερν θεωρείται από τους πατέρες της επιστημονικής φαντασίας μαζί με τον Γουέλς και τον Γκέρνσμπακ, και από τον ίδιο τον Κλαρκ ("Most technological achievements were preceded by people writing and imagining them. I’m sure we would not have had men on the Moon, if it had not been for H. G. Wells and Jules Verne").

Για τη συγκεκριμένη συνέντευξη του Κλαρκ και τις σχετικές προβλέψεις του, λεξιλογιστί εκεί.

Για το «πουκάμισο που δένει πίσω»:





  


Κι ένας κλαρκισμός παραφρασμένος: God said, 'Cancel Copy-Paste.' A lot of webpages ceased to exist.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2013)

Ο Βερν δεν έγραφε ακριβώς επιστημονική φαντασία και άλλωστε πολλά απ' αυτά που έγραφε ήταν γνωστά στους επιστημονικούς κύκλους της εποχής του (ο Βερν συμβουλευόταν επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις της εποχής). Αν θεωρήσω ΕΦ τον Βερν, πρέπει να θεωρήσω ΕΦ και τον Λουκιανό.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

daeman said:


> Για το «πουκάμισο που δένει πίσω»:



Δαεμάνε, μπας και εννοείς αυτό το πουκάμισο που δένει πίσω; Γιατί κεινοκεί πολύ girly μού φαίνεται για τον Αρθούρο. ;) :inno:


----------



## Zann (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Αν δεν είναι μετάφραση, γιατί έψαξα αρκετά αλλά δεν βρήκα το κείμενο των σχολίων (μόνο το βίντεο υπάρχει παντού), πραγματικά πρέπει να εξασκηθεί πολύ ο συντάκτης ή/και να πάρει μαθήματα, πριν αποφασίσει να ξαναεκθέσει κείμενά του.



Σε ένα αφιέρωμα περιοδικού για τη μετάφραση (νομίζω το "Διαβάζω") είχε ένα άρθρο η Τζένη Μαστοράκη με παραδείγματα από αγγλισμούς που είχε σταχυολογήσει από πρόσφατα λογοτεχνικά κείμενα Ελλήνων συγγραφέων. Αυτοί οι πρωτογενείς αγγλισμοί σίγουρα είναι πιο εύκολο να γίνουν σε σάιτ όπου βιάζεσαι να ανεβάσεις υλικό, και μάλιστα το υλικό είναι αντλημένο από αγγλόφωνα σάιτ (δεν εννοώ ότι η Athens Voice αντιγράφει). Και να μην είναι μετάφραση, μπορεί ο άλλος να γράφει ελληνικό κείμενο αλλά έχει κολλήσει στις έννοιες και τις διατυπώσεις του αγγλικού. Γι' αυτό χρειάζονται οι διορθωτές!

Συμφωνώ επίσης με την ερμηνεία του Daeman στο #5616 για τη διαφορά προβλέψεων Κλαρκ και Βερν.


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο Βερν δεν έγραφε ακριβώς επιστημονική φαντασία και άλλωστε πολλά απ' αυτά που έγραφε ήταν γνωστά στους επιστημονικούς κύκλους της εποχής του (ο Βερν συμβουλευόταν επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις της εποχής). Αν θεωρήσω ΕΦ τον Βερν, πρέπει να θεωρήσω ΕΦ και τον Λουκιανό.



Το θέμα δεν είναι τι θεωρείς εσύ (ή εγώ) με τις ελλιπείς μας γνώσεις (ναι, ελλιπείς είναι οι δικές μου, παρότι διαβάζω εφ 40+ χρόνια τώρα - ξεκινώντας με Βερν, φυσικά - κι έχω μεταφράσει αρκετά κείμενα), αλλά τι θεωρούν αυτοί που ξέρουν καλύτερα γιατί έχουν μελετήσει εκτενώς το πράγματι περίπλοκο θέμα του ορισμού της επιστημονικής φαντασίας. 

Για παράδειγμα, ο ορισμός του Χιούγκο Γκέρνσμπακ: "By 'scientifiction' I mean the Jules Verne, H. G. Wells and Edgar Allan Poe type of story—a charming romance intermingled with scientific fact and prophetic vision..."

ή αυτό: 

The European brand of science fiction proper began later in the 19th century with the scientific romances of Jules Verne and the science-oriented, socially critical novels of H. G. Wells.

Ξεκίνα από εκεί, συνέχισε εκεί και πορέψου. Μπορεί να ανακαλύψεις πολλά ενδιαφέροντα και να βάλεις νερό στο κρασί σου.


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Δαεμάνε, μπας και εννοείς αυτό το πουκάμισο που δένει πίσω; Γιατί κεινοκεί πολύ girly μού φαίνεται για τον Αρθούρο. ;) :inno:



Αυτό εννοούσε ο συντάκτης, εγώ απλώς ήθελα να δείξω ότι η φράση «πουκάμισο που δένει πίσω» δεν παραπέμπει αμέσως και αποκλειστικά στον ζουρλομανδύα.

Δεν με πιάνεις, δεν με εννοείς, δεν με συλλαμβάνεις, έναν δαεμάνο όχι δεμένο, αμολυτό;  Για δέσιμο είμαι κι εγώ, αλλά μην το πεις «στους κυρίους με τις άσπρες μπλούζες», για να χρησιμοποιήσω μια έκφραση που παραπέμπει ευθέως στο ζητούμενο, καλύτερα από τα πισωδεμένα πουκάμισα. Πισθάγκωνα, ίσως.

Όσο για το girly σχετικά με τον Αρθούρο: Mr. Clarke’s standard answer when journalists asked him outright if he was gay was, “No, merely mildly cheerful.” :up: Και από τον φίλο του τον Μάικλ Μούρκοκ εκεί. Περί ορέξεως, φανταστικόπιτα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2013)

Και ήρεμα και με τον Λουκιανό, ΟΚ; :)

Lucian's Science Fiction Novel _True Histories_: Interpretation and Commentary
Lucian's _True History_ as SF
The True, the False, and the Truly False: Lucian’s Philosophical Science Fiction


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

daeman said:


> Δεν με πιάνεις, δεν με εννοείς, δεν με συλλαμβάνεις, έναν δαεμάνο όχι δεμένο, αμολυτό;  Για δέσιμο είμαι κι εγώ, αλλά μην το πεις «στους κυρίους με τις άσπρες μπλούζες»,



Μπα, δε σε φοβάμαι εσένα --είσαι σαν αυτόν τον κουλ τύπο. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος οργανισμός ή επίσημη οντότητα ή κλάδος της φιλολογίας που να ορίζει τι θα πει "πατέρας του Χ είδους", οπότε αυτά είναι πάντα προσωπικές απόψεις του καθενός. Έχεις όσο δικαίωμα έχω κι εγώ να έχεις άποψη για την πατρότητα, όσο έχει δικαίωμα και ο Γκέρνσμπακ και ο οποιοσδήποτε ασχολείται με ΕΦ. Δεν υπάρχει επιστημονικά ορισμένη πατρότητα. Υπάρχουν βέβαια διάφοροι ορισμοί της ΕΦ και διαχωρισμοί της σε Soft και Hard (καμμιά σχέση με σεξ) ή σε είδη και υποείδη. Για μένα ΕΦ είναι οποιαδήποτε ιστορία έχει σαν επίκεντρο μια θεωρία ή ένα μοντέλο με επιστημονική βάση, όχι απαραίτητα πραγματοποιήσιμο. Π.χ. μια ιστορία που μιλάει για ταξίδια στον χρόνο, βάζοντας απλώς μια χρονομηχανή χωρίς να εξηγεί την λειτουργία της πάνω σε μια έστω επιστημονικοφανή βάση, δεν είναι ΕΦ (για μένα).

Να επισημάνω εδώ ένα πρόβλημα της ελληνικής, μιας και είμαστε ακόμα σε γλωσσικό φόρουμ. Στα αγγλικά υπάρχουν οι όροι Science Fiction και Science Fantasy, που είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Στα ελληνικά, μοιραία αποδίδονται σαν να είναι το ίδιο. Τα αγγλικά έχουν την ευχέρεια να δανείζονται ομοειδείς λέξεις από διαφορετικές γλωσσικές βάσεις με τις οποίες έχουν επαφές (ουσιαστικά τα γερμανικά, τα λατινικά και τα ελληνικά) κι αυτό κάνει την διαφορά.


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2013)

...
Δικαίωμα έχουμε, την ίδια _βαρύτητα δεν έχει_ η άποψή μας, έτσι κιόλας που το συζητάμε μεταξύ τυριού και αχλαδιού, με εκείνη όσων ασχολήθηκαν σοβαρά και μια ζωή με το θέμα και η άποψή τους βασίζεται σε πολύ καλύτερη γνώση του αντικειμένου από τη δική μας. Εγώ πάντως δεν μπορώ να απορρίψω έτσι αβασάνιστα τον ορισμό του Γκέρνσμπακ, που δεν ήταν δα και κάνας τυχαίος σε ό,τι τέλος πάντων αποκαλείται επιστημονική φαντασία. Κι όταν μιλάμε για λογοτεχνία, η κυρά Επιστήμη (όπως την ορίζεις) καλά θα κάνει να πάει μια βολτίτσα να ξελαμπικάρει κι ύστερα να κάτσει στα δικά της αβγά, στα χωράφια της, κι όπου μπορεί, να βοηθάει.

Όσο για τη γλωσσική παρατήρηση, όταν θα καλοκαιριάσει και βγούνε τα πεπόνια, μπορείς να πας μερικά στο Άργος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2013)

Χέλλε, είναι ίδια η βαρύτητα της γνώμης:

(α) ενός αναγνώστη 20 βιβλίων ΕΦ
(β) ενός αναγνώστη 300 βιβλίων ΕΦ
(γ) ενός αναγνώστη 300 βιβλίων και μεταφραστή 20 ή 50 βιβλίων ΕΦ
(δ) ενός μελετητή της ΕΦ σε υψηλό (π.χ. πανεπιστημιακό) επίπεδο
(ε) του Hugo, ενός από τους δημιουργούς του είδους από τα παρασκήνια;


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2013)

Μα... νομίζω το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, είναι ίδια η βαρύτητα της γνώμης:
> 
> (α) ενός αναγνώστη 20 βιβλίων ΕΦ
> (β) ενός αναγνώστη 300 βιβλίων ΕΦ
> ...



Όχι, διαφωνώ όμως με το τελευταίο, γιατί στην διάρκεια της χρυσής εποχής της ΕΦ (30's+), ήταν ήδη μεσήλικας, οπότε η άποψή του είναι σαφώς πρώιμη και αρκετά συντηρητική. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, για να κάνεις σφαιρική ανάλυση θα πρέπει να βρεθείς έξω απ' την εποχή κι ο Γκέρνσμπακ είχε ήδη σχηματισμένη άποψη κατά την άνθισή της.


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2013)

daeman said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί πως οι προβλέψεις του Κλαρκ (για το ιντερνέτιο), που έγιναν σε μια εποχή που η τεχνολογία έκανε άλματα - άλλωστε ο Κλαρκ είχε ειδικευτεί στα ραντάρ στον Β' ΠΠ και μετά ήταν πρόεδρος της British Interplanetary Society και είχε πρόσβαση σε πολλά ερευνητικά προγράμματα και επιστημονικά και τεχνολογικά δεδομένα, ήταν δηλαδή μέσα στα πράγματα - δεν είναι τόσο εντυπωσιακές όσο εκείνες του Βερν, που έζησε και δημιούργησε σε άλλη εποχή, όχι τόσο τεχνολογικά προσανατολισμένη.



Ή πιο απλά, ο αρθρογράφος ήθελε να πει _δε μπορεί *παρά* να μας αφήσει άφωνους_

(το οποίο με έκανε να σκεφτώ επιδραση απο τα γαλλικά, που το _δεν μπορεί παρά_ είναι πιιο συχνό)


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ή πιο απλά, ο αρθρογράφος ήθελε να πει _δε μπορεί *παρά* να μας αφήσει άφωνους_
> 
> (το οποίο με έκανε να σκεφτώ επιδραση απο τα γαλλικά, που το _δεν μπορεί παρά_ είναι πιιο συχνό)


 Ανάλυσέ το ολοκληρωμένο, SBE, εγώ όπως το ερμήνευσα με την πρώτη ανάγνωση το είπα, με δικά μου λόγια. Αν όπως λες του λείπουν και λόγια, σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά και κάνω πίσω, γιατί τότε έκανα προηγουμένως ένα βήμα παραπάνω, βασισμένος στο κείμενο ως έχει. 

Η επιστημονική φαντασία έχει προβλέψει τις αλλαγές σε αρκετούς τομείς της ζωής μας. Πολλοί συγγραφείς έχουν δει μακριά στο μέλλον, σε εποχές που οι προβλέψεις δεν ήταν τόσο εύκολες. Από αυτή την οπτική, η πρόβλεψη ενός από τους μεγαλύτερους συγγραφείς επιστημονικής φαντασίας – όπως είναι ο Άρθουρ Κλαρκ- για το internet δεν μπορεί να μας αφήσει άφωνους – όπως π.χ. η φαντασία του Ιουλίου Βερν.

Όμως βρισκόμαστε στο 1974 και η ακρίβεια με την οποία ο Άρθουρ Κλαρκ υποθέτει την εξέλιξη και τη σημασία των υπολογιστών και του διαδικτύου στη ζωή μας, είναι εντυπωσιακή. Ο συγγραφέας βρίσκεται μέσα σε μια αίθουσα με υπολογιστές της εποχής, όπου τον επισκέπτεται Αυστραλός δημοσιογράφος με τον γιο του. 

Ο δημοσιογράφος τον ρωτάει πώς θα είναι κόσμος που θα ζει ο γιος του το 2001. Οι απαντήσεις που δίνει ο Κλαρκ θα μπορούσαν να τον οδηγήσουν με πουκάμισο που δένει πίσω, αν δεν ήταν ήδη ένας αναγνωρισμένος συγγραφέας.[...]
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/θεμα/ο-άρθουρ-κλαρκ-προέβλεψε-το-internet-video


Δεν παίζω στο παιχνίδι της μαντικής για τέτοιο άρθρο· βλέπω Ντάνι Μπόιλ τώρα και, όσο να 'ναι, η Ροζάριο με υπνωτίζει. :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2013)

*Γιατί άκλιτο το Μαρί;*

Το πολύνεκρο δυστύχημα στο χωριό Μαρί της Λάρνακας στις 11 Ιουλίου 2011 θεωρούν πολλοί ότι αποτέλεσε ισχυρό πλήγμα στην οικονομία της Κύπρου. Αλλά γιατί διαβάζω παντού: η τραγωδία *του Μαρί*; Ελληνικό τοπωνύμιο είναι, γιατί μένει άκλιτο; Το Μαρί, του Μαριού, όπως το Νυδρί (στη Λευκάδα), του Νυδριού, το Κερί (στη Ζάκυνθο) του Κεριού και τα παρόμοια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

Περισσότερα για το Μαρί και την πιθανή προέλευση του ονόματος, από εδώ (ο ιστότοπος έχει φωτογραφίες και χάρτη):


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2013)

Δηλαδή, το Μαρί είναι Μαρίν, και αντί να προσθέσουν όπως συνήθως ν στο τέλος της λέξης, το αφαίρεσαν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

Θα σε γελάσω· δεν ξέρω τα του τελικού -ν- στα κυπριακά.


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2013)

Μάλλον το ανάποδο: *Μάριον *λεγόταν (έτσι στον Στέφανο Βυζάντιο), έφυγε το όμικρον, και μεταφέρθηκε ο τόνος στη λήγουσα. Το ίδιο έγινε και με το γειτονικό Κίτιον > Κίτι (χωρίς αλλαγή τόνου). Αλλά όπως και να έχει, πρέπει να κλίνεται. Το Κίτι, του Κιτίου (λόγια), το Μαρί, του Μαριού ή του Μαρίου (λόγια). Κατά την ίδια λογική και το Κοντομαρί στην Κρήτη (που μαθαίνω πως το λένε --κακώς-- και Κοντομάρι), κι αυτό βέβαια κλίνεται: του Κοντομαρίου. Αλλά διαπιστώνω ότι κι αυτό υποφέρει από ακλισία: *η σφαγή του Κοντομαρί* !


----------



## meidei (Apr 1, 2013)

> Αλλά όπως και να έχει, πρέπει να κλίνεται.


_Πρέπει_;
Στην κοινή χρήση είναι άκλιτο, κι ας με ενοχλούσε κι εμένα πριν 2 χρόνια. 
Το γιατί παραμένει άκλιτο δεν το ξέρω, ίσως επειδή η κυπριακή γενική θα ήταν "Του Μαρκού" (στην Κύπρο */rj/->[rk]), το οποίο απέχει σημαντικά από την ονομαστική.


> Δηλαδή, το Μαρί είναι Μαρίν, και αντί να προσθέσουν όπως συνήθως ν στο τέλος της λέξης, το αφαίρεσαν;


Στον προφορικό λόγο είναι /ma'rin/ [mɐˈɾiⁿ] (με το [ⁿ] να προφέρεται ελάχιστα αν δεν ακολουθεί άλλος ήχος, δλδ στο τέλος μιας περιόδου), η απουσία του ορθογραφικού -ν στο τέλος είναι στα πλαίσια της τυποποίησης/εξελληνισμού των τοπωνυμίων.


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2013)

meidei said:


> Πρέπει;



Φυσικά και πρέπει! Είναι όνομα ουσιαστικό, και τα ουσιαστικά ανήκουν στα κλιτά μέρη του λόγου. Αν δυσκολεύονται να το πουν, οι μεν εφημερίδες ας το πουν λόγια, «του Μαρίου», ο δε λαός ας το πει εμπρόθετα, «η καταστροφή στο Μαρί».


----------



## meidei (Apr 1, 2013)

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα άκλιτα και σχεδόν-άκλιτα ουσιαστικά των ελληνικών γεμίζουν σελίδες ωστόσο. Λέξεις ξενικές, _τοπωνύμια_, ουσιαστικοποιημένα ρήματα/απαρέμφατο και αντωνυμίες, _ουσιαστικά με άβολες γενικές_...
Αν ήταν για μια περίπτωση που ήταν έστω και 60-40 στη χρήση, θα έλεγα εντάξει, ας γράψω _του Μαρίου_ για γραμματικό ακτιβισμό (κι όχι επειδή "πρέπει", αυτό θα έστεκε αν ήταν πχ ανεπάρκεια των ξένων δημοσιογράφων ο τύπος "του Μαρί", επειδή δεν έψαξαν να δουν πώς κάνει γενική). Αλλά η χρήση εδώ είναι ξεκάθαρα υπέρ του άκλιτου τύπου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει πια νόημα, καν. Από εδώ:






Κατά τα σπήλαια, προφανώς...


----------



## pidyo (Apr 1, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κατά τα σπήλαια, προφανώς...


Το λένε και τα κάλαντα: Εν τω θηλαίω τίκτεται...


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2013)

meidei said:


> Αλλά η χρήση εδώ είναι ξεκάθαρα υπέρ του άκλιτου τύπου.



Το δέχομαι, δεν το αμφισβητώ. Και κανονικά κάθε συζήτηση θα σταματούσε εδώ. Απλά, πες ότι είμαι στριμμένος (όχι πες· είμαι) και ρωτώ, γιατί να έχουν γενική τα παραδείγματα που έφερα (το Νυδρί, το Κερί, και το Κοντομαρί) και όχι το Μαρί. Μην απαντήσεις, δεν ρωτω γιατί περιμένω απάντηση.


----------



## Zann (Apr 3, 2013)

Μπορεί να μην είναι γκάφα, αλλά το ελληνικό κείμενο δεν αποδίδει το πνεύμα του πρωτότυπου. Σελιδοποιητικό σλιπ! Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης γιατί ο μεταφραστής μετέτρεψε τα κεφαλαία σε πεζά.

Αγγλικό.



Ελληνικό.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2013)

The Subtle Knife? :)

Πράγματι έχει διαφορά με τη χρήση κεφαλαίων, αλλά καμιά φορά αυτά τα αποφασίζει ο εκδότης, όχι ο μεταφραστής.


----------



## Zann (Apr 3, 2013)

Συ είπας 

Μπορεί όντως να είναι επιλογή του εκδότη, δεν στοχοποιώ κανένανε! Το λαθάκι ήθελα να δείξω. Είναι αντίστοιχο του να αποδίδεις τα λεγόμενα του Χάρου στο Discworld του Πράτσετ με πεζά, ενώ θέλουν κεφαλαία, καπιταλάκια καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Από τα δεδομένα δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε πόσο ουσιαστική είναι η ύπαρξη των κεφαλαίων στο πρωτότυπο και πόση ζημιά έγινε με την πεζοποίηση. Από την άλλη, είναι φανερό ότι, έτσι που το στήσανε, σχεδόν καταστρέφεται το στοιχείο του διαλόγου. Αν δεν είχα δει το αγγλικό, ίσως και να μην καταλάβαινα ποιος λέει τι στο ελληνικό.


----------



## Zann (Apr 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, είναι φανερό ότι, έτσι που το στήσανε, σχεδόν καταστρέφεται το στοιχείο του διαλόγου. Αν δεν είχα δει το αγγλικό, ίσως και να μην καταλάβαινα ποιος λέει τι στο ελληνικό.



Αυτό είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου το πρόβλημα, φίλε Νίκελ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2013)

Μεταφραστικό λάθος όχι, μάλλον θα το έλεγα γλωσσική γκάφα:

Για τη Universal, «Jurassic Park» σημαίνει τεράστιες εισπράξεις στο *μποξ όφις*.

Ποιος είναι αυτός ο όφις που παίζει μποξ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2013)

Με κροκόδειλο είσαι εντάξει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2013)

Άσε, το βρήκα:


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2013)

Ο συνδυασμός γραμμάτων -_λπτ_- δεν είναι ανύπαρκτος στη γλώσσα μας, αν και τα βοηθήματα μού λένε ότι μία μόνο λέξη τον περιέχει.

Στα _υποθάλπω, περιθάλπω_ θα δούμε τα τρία σύμφωνα κοντά κοντά (π.χ. _υποθάλπατε_) αλλά όχι μαζί. Με άλλα λόγια, ο τύπος *_υπέθαλπτε_, που βλέπω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιος, δεν υπάρχει. Ο παρατατικός είναι: _υπέθαλπα, υπέθαλπες, υπέθαλπε, υποθάλπαμε, υποθάλπατε, υπέθαλπαν_. Το ίδιο με το _περιθάλπω_ (_περιέθαλπα_ κτλ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο συνδυασμός γραμμάτων -_λπτ_- δεν είναι ανύπαρκτος στη γλώσσα μας, αν και τα βοηθήματα μού λένε ότι μία μόνο λέξη τον περιέχει.



Το αντίστροφο του Συμεωνίδη δίνει και την λέξη _θαλπτήριος_. Το Liddell Scott δίνει:

ἀελπτέω
ἀελπτία
ἄελπτος
ἀνάελπτος
ἀπροτίελπτος
ἐπίελπτος
περιθαλπτέον
θαλπτέον
θαλπτήριον
θαλπτήριος
συνθαλπτέον


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2013)

Ξέχασα να πω ότι θα ακολουθήσει άσκηση όπου θα σας ζητηθεί να βάλετε τις λέξεις σε προτάσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ξέχασα να πω ότι θα ακολουθήσει άσκηση όπου θα σας ζητηθεί να βάλετε τις λέξεις σε προτάσεις.



Και αν οι προτάσεις αποτελούν ενιαίο κείμενο, έχει και μπόνους. :devil:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 5, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Και αν οι προτάσεις αποτελούν ενιαίο κείμενο, έχει και μπόνους. :devil:


Και αν βγάζει και νόημα, αλλάζεις πίστα


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2013)

Τις προτάσεις τις θέλεις στα αρχαία ελληνικά ή συμβιβάζεσαι και με ΚΝΕ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2013)

Καλά, πάρτε τώρα για ξεκίνημα τρία περιθαλπτήρια και να θυμάστε ότι ο Γκούγκλης είναι φίλος μας... :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2013)

Το _περιθαλπτήριο_ είναι αυτό που γράφουν όσοι έχουν ξεχάσει το _θεραπευτήριο_; (Γμτ, κάναμε τα τρία πέντε...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2013)

Από ό,τι είδα, τα δύο ευρήματα σχετίζονται με περίθαλψη (άγριων) ζώων, οπότε είναι πιθανό να πρόκειται για δημοσιοποιημένη σλανγκ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2013)

> Το τραγούδι λέει “Δεν ζωντανεύουν οι νεκροί”, φαίνεται όμως πως οι νεκροί πεθαίνουν, ή τουλάχιστον κάτι τέτοιο διάβασα στα Νέα, αφού “Η γρίπη Η1Ν1, που επίσης ονομάζεται γρίπη των χοίρων, εξέλαβε διαστάσεις πανδημίας το 2009 και το 2010, προκαλώντας αρχικά τον θάνατο πολλών δεκάδων νεκρών στο Μεξικό”. Ένας φίλος που το είδε, σχολίασε ότι θα έπρεπε να λέγεται “γρίπη των χήρων”. Και μη χοιρότερα…



Άξιζε να το κλέψω, από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/04/06/meze-60/


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άξιζε να το κλέψω, από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:
> https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/04/06/meze-60/



Μου θύμισε το 

«Smoking kills. If you're killed, you've lost a very important part of your life.»

- Brooke Shields, during an interview to become spokesperson for a federal anti-smoking campaign. One of the worst celebrity quotes ever.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Διαβάζω το κείμενο - απάντηση της Έλενας Ακρίτα σε ένα άλλο κείμενο, του Γιάννη Σμαραγδή αυτό, όπου μεταξύ άλλων βρίσκω και ένα θα έπρεπε να είστε σε θέση να ξεχωρίσετε την «ήρα από *το στάχυ*». Έτσι, μάλιστα, μέσα σε εισαγωγικά.
Βέβαια όλοι (ή σχεδόν όλοι) ξέρουμε ότι την ήρα  την ξεχωρίζουμε --κι ακόμα πιο σωστά, τη διαχωρίζουμε-- από *το σιτάρι*.

Κι επειδή εδώ συχνάζουν και μεταφραστές, *διαχωρίζω την ήρα από το σιτάρι = to separate the wheat from the chaff. 
*
Ωστόσο, επειδή οι παραπομπές δείχνουν ως πηγή άλλοτε το 13,24 και άλλοτε το 3,12 του Ματθαίου, σε όλο το 13  δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η λέξη _ήρα_, αλλά _ζιζάνια_ και στη δεύτερη: οὗ τὸ πτύον ἐν τῇ χειρὶ αὐτοῦ καὶ διακαθαριεῖ τὴν ἅλωνα αὐτοῦ, καὶ συνάξει τὸν σῖτον αὐτοῦ εἰς τὴν ἀποθήκην, τὸ δὲ _ἄχυρον_ κατακαύσει πυρὶ ἀσβέστῳ. (εδώ οι αποδόσεις του στα αγγλικά)
Πού, άραγε, κρύβεται η πονηρή ήρα και πάει να περάσει για αφροδίτη στάρι; Και πότε αντικατέστησε τα ζιζάνια, το... ζιζάνιο; :)

Υγ. τα κείμενα δεν τα σχολιάζω. ;)

Εδιτ: Όπου τώρα είδα κι αυτό (τέλος, κάαααατω κάτω κάτω  ) Και θυμήθηκα μια άλλη παροιμία. Όχι, όχι αυτήν. Αυτή!


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Καλή η απορία σου. Να σου δώσω μια-δυο πληροφορίες ακόμα και με ό,τι άλλο βρεθεί στη διαδρομή να το κάνεις ξεχωριστό νήμα;

Στα αρχαία δεν υπάρχει _ήρα_, υπάρχει _αίρα_. Η _ήρα_ (=ζιζάνιο) είναι μεσαιωνικής προέλευσης. Στη Βίβλο δεν υπάρχει ούτε _ήρα_ ούτε _αίρα_. Στον Ματθαίο δεν υπάρχει βλαβερό ζιζάνιο, υπάρχει άχρηστο άχυρο. Ξέρουμε την προέλευση της αγγλικής παροιμίας από τον Ματθαίο, αλλά δεν έψαξα να βρω την προέλευση της _ήρας_, που πρέπει να είναι αρκετά νεότερη. Δεν αναφέρει προέλευση το ΛΝΕΓ, δεν αναφέρει τίποτα απολύτως ο Νατσούλης. Εδώ σταμάτησε το ψάξιμό μου. Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

...
[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*ήρα* η [íra] Ο25 : ζιζάνιο των σιτηρών. ΦΡ _ξεχωρίζω την ~ από το σιτάρι / ξεχώρισε η ~ από το σιτάρι_, ξεκαθαρίζω τα θετικά από τα αρνητικά στοιχεία, τα καλά από τα κακά, τα χρήσιμα από τα άχρηστα. [αρχ. _αrρα_, αναλ. προς το _ψείρα_ (έντομο του σταριού);] 

[Λεξικό Κριαρά]
*ήρα* η. Ζιζάνιο των σιτηρών: (Αγαπ., Γεωπον. 197). [<αρχ. ουσ. _αίρα_. Η λ. στο Βλάχ. και σήμ.]
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq="ήρα"&dq=

[Λεξικό Δημητράκου]
*ήρα* (η) δημ. το φυτόν αίρα η μεθυστική.








GWord:
chaff = φλοιός σιτηρών, ανεμίδι | σανός, άχυρο, χόρτο | (μτφ.) σκύβαλο, απόρριμμα
ήρα = (_βοτ._) tare
tare = (_βοτ_.) βίκιο, βικία <ιδ. η εδώδιμος>, (κν.) βίκος
vetch = (_βοτ_.) βίκος ο εδώδιμος, βικία

Βικιπαίδεια:
Η *ήρα* λατ. (_Lolium rigidum_ = ζιζάνιο το σκληρό) συμπεριλαμβάνεται μεταξύ των εννέα βασικών ειδών αυτού του τύπου. Η ήρα είναι μονοετές ζιζάνιο που το βρίσκουμε και ανάμεσα στο σιτάρι και τη σίκαλη από όπου προήλθε η παραβολή των ζιζανίων αλλά και η παροιμία: ξεχώρισε την ήρα από το σιτάρι.

Wikipedia:
*Ryegrass* (*Lolium*) is a genus of nine species of tufted grasses in the Pooideae subfamily of the Poaceae family. They are characterized by bunch-like growth habits. Also called *tares* (even though there is no firm evidence that this is the same as the plant given that name in English language translations of the Bible (as in the "Parable of the Tares") - vetches are another candidate), these plants are native to Europe, Asia and northern Africa, but are widely cultivated and naturalized elsewhere.

_*Vicia sativa*_, known as the *Common Vetch, Tare* or simply "*the vetch*", is a nitrogen fixing leguminous plant. Although considered a weed when found growing in a cultivated grainfield, this hardy plant is often grown as green manure or livestock fodder. There is no firm evidence that this is the same as the "tare" in some English translations of the Bible (as in the "Parable of the Tares") – ryegrass (_Lolium_) is another candidate.

The *Parable of the Tares*, (also known as the _Parable of the Weeds, Parable of the Wheat and Tares, Parable of the Wheat and Weeds_, or the _Parable of the Weeds in the Grain_), is one of the parables of Jesus, which appears in only one of the Canonical gospels of the New Testament. According to the Matthew 13:24-30 during the final judgment, the angels will separate the "sons of the evil one" (the "tares" or weeds) from the "sons of the kingdom" (the wheat).


Matthew 13:24-30
New International Version (NIV)
*The Parable of the Weeds*
[SUP]24[/SUP] Jesus told them another parable: “The kingdom of heaven is like a man who sowed good seed in his field. [SUP]25[/SUP] But while everyone was sleeping, his enemy came and sowed weeds among the wheat, and went away. [SUP]26[/SUP] When the wheat sprouted and formed heads, then the weeds also appeared.
[SUP]27[/SUP] “The owner’s servants came to him and said, ‘Sir, didn’t you sow good seed in your field? Where then did the weeds come from?’
[SUP]28[/SUP] “‘An enemy did this,’ he replied.
“The servants asked him, ‘Do you want us to go and pull them up?’
[SUP]29[/SUP] “‘No,’ he answered, ‘because while you are pulling the weeds, you may uproot the wheat with them. [SUP]30[/SUP] Let both grow together until the harvest. At that time I will tell the harvesters: First collect the weeds and tie them in bundles to be burned; then gather the wheat and bring it into my barn.’”

[SUP]24[/SUP] ἄλλην παραβολὴν παρέθηκεν αὐτοῖς λέγων· ὡμοιώθη ἡ βασιλεία τῶν οὐρανῶν ἀνθρώπῳ σπείραντι καλὸν σπέρμα ἐν τῷ ἀγρῷ αὐτοῦ. [SUP]25[/SUP] ἐν δὲ τῷ καθεύδειν τοὺς ἀνθρώπους ἦλθεν αὐτοῦ ὁ ἐχθρὸς καὶ ἐπέσπειρεν ζιζάνια ἀνὰ μέσον τοῦ σίτου καὶ ἀπῆλθεν. [SUP]26[/SUP] ὅτε δὲ ἐβλάστησεν ὁ χόρτος καὶ καρπὸν ἐποίησεν, τότε ἐφάνη καὶ τὰ ζιζάνια. [SUP]27[/SUP] προσελθόντες δὲ οἱ δοῦλοι τοῦ οἰκοδεσπότου εἶπον αὐτῷ· κύριε οὐχὶ καλὸν σπέρμα ἔσπειρας ἐν τῷ σῷ ἀγρῷ; πόθεν οὖν ἔχει ζιζάνια; [SUP]28[/SUP] ὁ δὲ ἔφη αὐτοῖς· ἐχθρὸς ἄνθρωπος τοῦτο ἐποίησεν. οἱ δὲ [δοῦλοι] αὐτῷ ⇔ λέγουσιν· θέλεις οὖν ἀπελθόντες συλλέξωμεν αὐτά; [SUP]29[/SUP] ὁ δέ φησιν· οὔ, μήποτε συλλέγοντες τὰ ζιζάνια ἐκριζώσητε ἅμα αὐτοῖς τὸν σῖτον. [SUP]30[/SUP] ἄφετε συναυξάνεσθαι ἀμφότερα ἕως τοῦ θερισμοῦ, καὶ ἐν καιρῷ τοῦ θερισμοῦ ἐρῶ τοῖς θερισταῖς· συλλέξατε πρῶτον τὰ ζιζάνια καὶ δήσατε αὐτὰ εἰς δέσμας πρὸς τὸ κατακαῦσαι αὐτά, τὸν δὲ σῖτον συνάγετε / συναγάγετε εἰς τὴν ἀποθήκην μου.
http://whnac.biblos.com/matthew/13.htm

Matthew 13:25
_King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)_
But while men slept, his enemy came and sowed tares among the wheat, and went his way.

_Douay-Rheims Bible_
But while men were asleep, his enemy came and oversowed cockle among the wheat and went his way.

_Darby Bible Translation_
but while men slept, his enemy came and sowed darnel amongst the wheat, and went away.

_English Standard Version (©2001)_
but while his men were sleeping, his enemy came and sowed weeds among the wheat and went away.

*Barnes' Notes on the Bible*
...
Sowed tares - By "tares" is probably meant a degenerate kind of wheat, or the darnel-grass growing in Palestine. In its growth and form it has a strong resemblance to genuine wheat; but it either produces no grain, or that of a very inferior and hurtful kind. Probably it comes near to what we mean by "chess." It was extremely difficult to separate it from the genuine wheat, on account of its similarity while growing.

"The tare abounds all over the East, and is a great nuisance to the farmer. It resembles the American "cheat (chess)," but the "head" does not droop like cheat, nor does it branch out like oats. The grain, also, is smaller, and is arranged along the upper part of the stalk, which stands perfectly erect. The "taste" is bitter, and when eaten separately, or even when diffused in ordinary bread, it causes dizziness, and often acts as a violent emetic. Barn-door fowls also become dizzy from eating it. In short, it is a strong soporific poison, and must be carefully winnowed, and picked out of the wheat grain by grain, before grinding, or the flour is not healthy. Even the farmers, who in this country generally "weed" their fields, do not attempt to separate the one from the other. They would not only mistake good grain for them, but very commonly the roots of the two are so intertwined that it is impossible to separate them without plucking up both. Both, therefore, must be left to "grow together" until the time of harvest." - (Thomson) "The Land and the Book," vol. ii. pp. 111, 112.

*Clarke's Commentary on the Bible*
But while men slept - When the professors were lukewarm, and the pastors indolent, his enemy came and sowed tares, ζιζανια degenerate, or bastard wheat. The righteous and the wicked are often mingled in the visible Church. 
...
This word does not, I believe, occur in any of the Greek classics, nor in Dioscorides; but it may be seen in the _Geoponica_, or Greek writers _De Re Rustica_: see the edition by Niclas, vol. i. lib. ii. c. 43, where το ζιζανιον is said to be the same which the Greeks call αιρα; and Florentinus, the author, says, Το ζιζανιον, το λεγομενον Αιρα, φθειρει νον [sic] σιτον, αρτοις δε μιγνυμενη, σκοτοι τους εσθιοντας. "Zizanion, which is called αιρα, darnel, injures the wheat; and, mixed in the bread, causes dimness of the eyes to those who eat of it." And the author might have added vertigo also. But this does not seem to be the grain to which our Lord alludes.

The word ζιζανια, zizania, which is here translated tares, and which should rather be translated bastard or degenerate wheat, is a Chaldee word; and its meaning must be sought in the rabbinical writers. In a treatise in the Mishna called Kelayim, which treats expressly on different kinds of seeds, the word זונים zunim, or זונין zunin, is used for bastard or degenerated wheat; that which was wholly a right seed in the beginning, but afterwards became degenerate - the ear not being so large, nor the grains in such quantity, as formerly, nor the corn so good in quality. In Psalm 144:13, the words מזן אל זן mizzan al zen, are translated all manner of store; but they properly signify, from species to species: might not the Chaldee word זונין zunin, and the Greek word ζιζανια, zizania, come from the psalmist's זנזן zanzan, which might have signified a mixture of grain of any kind, and be here used to point out the mixing bastard or degenerate wheat among good seed wheat? The Persic translator renders it telkh daneh, bitter grain; but it seems to signify merely degenerate wheat. This interpretation throws much light on the scope and design of the whole passage.

Σκυτάλη για τα σκύβαλα. 
Εδώ γίνεται της αίρας κόσκινο. Το κεφάλι μου πονεί σα να 'φαγα την είρα | μα γω είρα δεν έφαγα, μόν' αγαπώ τη χήρα. 
Πάω να σπείρω αλλού ζιζάνια και μετά για αλώνισμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

Αφού ευθύμησα με το Lolium (αγνώστου ετύμου):

Wearing a local indigenous hat at a rally in Amazonas state, a largely jungle territory on the borders of Brazil and Colombia, Mr Maduro said: "If anyone among the people votes against Nicolas Maduro, he is voting against himself, and the *curse of Maracapana* is falling on him."

He was referring to a 16th Century battle when Spanish colonial fighters defeated indigenous fighters decisively.

"If the bourgeoisie win, they are going to privatise health and education, they are going to take land from the Indians, the curse of Maracapana would come on you," the candidate continued.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-22056610

Γέλασα με την *κατάρα της Μαρακαπάνας*, την έχει κι εδώ στα ισπανικά:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batalla_de_Maracapana

Στα ελληνικά σάιτ γιατί έχουμε γεμίσει με μακαραπάνα;

Μήπως κάνει λάθος το BBC (και η ισπανική Wikipedia) και το σωστό είναι Macarapana; (Που δεν πρέπει να σχετίζεται με το Macaparana της Βραζιλίας!)

Ισπανόφωνοι, πορτογαλόφωνοι, λατινόφωνοι της Λατινικής Αμερικής, χελπ!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

daeman said:


> Σκυτάλη για τα σκύβαλα.



ἀλλὰ μενοῦνγε καὶ ἡγοῦμαι πάντα ζημίαν εἶναι διὰ τὸ ὑπερέχον τῆς γνώσεως Χριστοῦ Ἰησοῦ τοῦ κυρίου μου, δι' ὃν τὰ πάντα ἐζημιώθην, καὶ ἡγοῦμαι σκύβαλα, ἵνα Χριστὸν κερδήσω 

Προς Φιλιππισίους

STRONGS NT 4657: *σκύβαλον**
*
σκύβαλον, σκυβαλου, τό (κυσιβαλον τί ὄν, τό τοῖς κυσί βαλλόμενον, Suidas (p. 3347 c.; to the same effect Etym. Magn., p. 719, 53 cf. 125, 44; others connect it with σκῶρ (cf. scoria, Latinstercus), others with a root meaning 'to shiver', 'shred'; Fick, Part i., p. 244)), any refuse, as the excrement of animals, offscouring, rubbish, dregs, etc.: (A. V. dung) i. e. worthless and detestable, Philippians 3:8. (Sir. 27:4; Philo; Josephus, b. j. 5, 13, 7; Plutarch; Strabo; often in the Anthol.) (See on the word, Lightfoot on Philippians, the passage cited; Gataker, Advers. Miscell. Posth., c. xliii, p. 868ff.) 



Σκύβαλον, το. κόπρος, ρύπος // απομεινάρι, απόρριμα, σκουπίδι ως και νυν "σκύβαλον", απολέπισμα, τσώφλι. Συνήθως ετοιμολογείται εκ του "ες κύνας βαλείν", πρβλ. σκορακίζω· υπό τινων των νεωτέρων συσχετίζεται προς το λιθ. skubus -rus (προσεκτικός, άγρυπνος) skubti (βιάζομαι), ιαπ. *squab: γοτθ. afskiuban (απωθπω πλαγίως), ιαπ. *scup- υπ' άλλων θεωρείται σημιτ. καταγωγής. Λεξικό Σταματάκου.

Σκύβαλον (το) [κυσί βάλλω]· παν ό,τι απορρίπτεται ως άχρηστον, σκουπίδι. περίττωμα. αποφάγι. αποκοσκινίδι. κουρέλλι. καταπάτι. 'τσώφλιον. > Ναυτιλίης -επφρ. ναυάγιον. Λεξικό Βυζάντιου.


Απορίες
Was skubalon profanity?


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αφού ευθύμησα με το Lolium (αγνώστου ετύμου)...



Με βάση τα παραπάνω του #5663, μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να το γράψω λώλιον.
Εδώ που τα λέμε, θες να 'πεσα μικρός σε καμιά μαρμίτα με τέτοιο και βγήκα και ζιζάνιο και λωλός; 
«Δεν έχει κανένας λίγο μέλι;» 



nickel said:


> ...Στα ελληνικά σάιτ γιατί έχουμε γεμίσει με μακαραπάνα;
> ...


Μετά τη μακαρένα, τρώμε τα ραπανάκια για την όρεξη και τη μακαρονάδα, μακάριοι.

Chavisms.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

Αναφέρθηκα στο #29 του νήματος για τα _Ρετούς της γλώσσας_ στον Κέρουακ και τα «ρωμαϊκά κεριά» που είναι πυροτεχνήματα. Ευχαριστώ τον Αλέξανδρο για την ακόλουθη ενημέρωση. Στη σαββατιάτικη Καθημερινή ξανανάβουν τα ρωμαϊκά κεριά:

Είναι χιλιομασημένη η επικολυρική, στομφώδης φράση από τον «Δρόμο», για τους «ανθρώπους που καίγονται, καίγονται, καίγονται σαν τα κίτρινα ρωμαϊκά κεριά», συνοψίζει όμως το πνεύμα του βιβλίου και όλης της γενιάς.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_2_06/04/2013_516477

Αυτή τη φορά ενόχλησαν τον Νίκο Δήμου:

*Διάσημη φράση - διάσημο λάθος*

_“the only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but burn, burn, burn like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars.”_
Jack Kerouac

Αυτή είναι η γνωστή φράση του Κέρουακ, από το αριστούργημά του «On the Road”, όπου αναφέρει τους μόνους ανθρώπους που αντέχει «τους τρελούς, αυτούς που τρελαίνονται για ζωή, τρελαίνονται να μιλάνε, να σωθούνε, που επιθυμούν τα πάντα την ίδια στιγμή, αυτούς που δεν χασμουριούνται ή λένε κοινοτοπίες, αλλά καίγονται, καίγονται, καίγονται σαν παραμυθένια κίτρινα πυροτεχνήματα που εκρήγνυνται, σαν αράχνες ανάμεσα στα άστρα».

Κάποιος αγράμματος μεταφραστής, αγνοώντας ότι τα roman candles είναι πυροτεχνήματα, τα απέδωσε ως «ρωμαϊκά κεριά». Παρασύροντας δεκάδες σχολιαστές στο λάθος. Ο τελευταίος είναι ο καλός συγγραφέας και δημοσιογράφος Ηλίας Μαγκλίνης που σήμερα (6.4.13) στην «Καθημερινή» γράφει για τους ανθρώπους «που καίγονται, καίγονται, καίγονται σαν τα κίτρινα ρωμαϊκά κεριά». Πώς τώρα τα κεριά εκτινάσσονται σαν αράχνες ανάμεσα στα άστρα – δεν απόρησε ούτε κι αυτός…

Έχω βαρεθεί να συλλέγω μεταφραστικά λάθη. Σε πρόσφατη, άριστη κατά τα άλλα έκδοση των ποιημάτων «Άριελ» της Σύλβια Πλαθ, οι λυχνίες ενός παλιού ραδιοφώνου έγιναν «αυλοί» και δημιουργήθηκε εκ του μηδενός το εργοστάσιο παντελονιών Fatso.

Αυτά για την πιο κοινή γλώσσα, τα Αγγλικά. Αν προχωρήσω στα Γερμανικά και Γαλλικά, κάνω περιδέραιο από τα μαργαριτάρια. Οι μεταφραστές μας έχουν ποιητική διάθεση και οίστρο – αλλά σπάνια γνωρίζουν τις γλώσσες τους σε βάθος.

Να πω, ωστόσο, ότι με ενοχλούν απόλυτες εκφράσεις και γενικεύσεις του είδους «αγράμματος μεταφραστής».


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να πω, ωστόσο, ότι με ενοχλούν απόλυτες εκφράσεις και γενικεύσεις του είδους «αγράμματος μεταφραστής».



Ακριβώς. Όπως θα ενοχλούσε και η γενίκευση "αγράμματος συγγραφέας" που ωστόσο θα είχαν κάθε δίκιο να χρησιμοποιήσουν κάποιοι από τους μεταφραστές.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Αυτά για την πιο κοινή γλώσσα, τα Αγγλικά. Αν προχωρήσω στα Γερμανικά και Γαλλικά, κάνω περιδέραιο από τα μαργαριτάρια. Οι μεταφραστές μας έχουν ποιητική διάθεση και οίστρο – αλλά σπάνια γνωρίζουν τις γλώσσες τους σε βάθος.
> 
> Να πω, ωστόσο, ότι με ενοχλούν απόλυτες εκφράσεις και γενικεύσεις του είδους «αγράμματος μεταφραστής».



Τη γλώσσα μου τη γνωρίζω σε βάθος (έχω και καλό καθρέφτη), αλλά προτιμώ να την αφήσω στο βάθος της παρειάς μου, γιατί δεν θέλω να την ξαμολήσω στον Νίκο Δήμου, επειδή τον σέβομαι. Αλλιώς, και διχαλωτή μπορώ να την κάνω και φαρμακερή.  

Αν παρέλειπε το «αγράμματος»* πριν το «μεταφραστής» (που ωστόσο ήταν μεταφράστρια, και η μετάφραση αυτή εκδόθηκε το 1981, όχι το 1996 που γράφει στη Βιβλιονέτ) κι έβαζε ένα «κάποιοι» (π.χ., ή κάτι άλλο αόριστο στη θέση του απόλυτου, οριστικού και τελεσίδικου άρθρου) πριν το «μεταφραστές» στην τελευταία πρόταση, δεν θα γκρίνιαζε κανείς για την άδικη γενίκευση, τον εύκολο και οργισμένο αφορισμό που, όπως λέει και η Μπέρνη αποπάνω, θα μπορούσε να επεκταθεί - όχι απρόκλητα και όχι εντελώς άδικα - όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζουν οι μεταφραστές, καθώς ουκ ολίγα έχουν δει τα ματάκια τους ακόμη και από εξαιρετικούς κατά τα άλλα συγγραφείς.

Πάντως, η φράση «σπάνια γνωρίζουν τις γλώσσες τους» μού θυμίζει έντονα το «they rarely know their languages».  

* Άτιμο πράγμα το επίθετο· εύκολα το κολλάς στο _ουσιαστικό_, μα αν δεν το καλοσκεφτείς, σε βάζει σε περιπέτειες: 
When You Catch An Inappropriate Adjective, Kill It.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Για δε το θέμα συγγραφείς και ποιητές που παριστάνουν τους μεταφραστές θα μπορούσαμε να γράψουμε ολόκληρη πραγματεία. Όποιος έχει κουράγιο ας το κάνει. Έχω να του δώσω και υλικό.  :devil:


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Τον αδικεί τον υπουργό (ως προς το γλωσσικό) η καταγραφή στα διαδικτυακά μέσα. Διαβάζω στο Έθνος:

«Εάν οποιαδήποτε κοινότητα, χωριό ή κωμόπολη στην Ελλάδα έχει την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε *γαλακτικό* χωριό και να εφαρμόσει δικό του Σύνταγμα, δικό του δίκαιο και *τον αυτοδικαίως κανόνα ζωής* αυτό δεν πρόκειται να περάσει...».
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22768&subid=2&pubid=63810328

Μα πώς μπορεί να είπε τέτοιες κοτσάνες; Πήγα κι άκουσα το βίντεο:
http://www.megatv.com/koinoniaoramega/default.asp?catid=28224&subid=2&pubid=30930994

Λέει «γαλατικό χωριό» και «την αυτοδικία ως κανόνα ζωής». Το «γαλατικό» το έχουν σωστά σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες, αλλά την «αυτοδικία» φαίνεται να την αγνοούν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... αλλά την «αυτοδικία» φαίνεται να την αγνοούν!




Χμμμ... τι δίνει ο Σπελ Τσέκερ αν φας ένα κενό και γράψεις αυτοδικίαως; Μα... αυτοδικαίως!


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Πρόχειρη δική μου διατύπωση διότι εκεί απέδωσα κι εγώ το λάθος, όχι σε άγνοια. Αλλά όταν το ίδιο λάθος επαναλαμβάνεται σε δύο ιστοσελίδες μεγάλων εφημερίδων, μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι δεν διαβάζουν και δεν διορθώνουν τον Σπελ Τσέκερ τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2013)

Μόλις άκουσα (στο ραδιόφωνο) ηχητικό απόσπασμα με τον τέως δήμαρχο Κακλαμάνη (προφανώς από κάποιο σημερινό πρωινάδικο) να ωρύεται για αυτούς που έβγαλαν τόσα εκατομμύρια από την είδηση για το τέλος του τραπεζικού προξενιού ΕΤΕ-ΕΥΡΩΒ «σερφάροντας» στο χρηματιστήριο. Και δώστου σερφάροντας, και ξανά σερφάροντας.

Σορτάροντας, δήμαρχε, σορτάροντας! :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2013)

Όχι, δεν το βάζω για το _*Λαοκόωντος_, που θα 'πρεπε να 'ναι _Λαοκόοντος_· το βάζω για το ξεκαρδιστικό *Πλατεία Κρύων Ιππέων* (που μου φάνηκε, καθότι άσχετος με τα πατρινά τοπωνυμικά, ως εξαιρετικά εμπνευσμένη ονοματοδοσία), το οποίο όμως απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα κανονικά είναι _Κρύων Ιτεών_ (δράστης το Google Maps). :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2013)

Ωραίοι οι Κρύοι Ιππείς, σουρεαλιστικότερες οι Κρύες Ιτιές, βέβαια, αν και η περιοχή παραθαλάσσια λέγεται Ιτιές ή μάλλον, Ετιές. Πάω στις Ετιές κλπ.

(Ζαζ, άμα ψάχνεις φωτογραφίες της περιοχής αυτής πριν το 1980, βολεύεσαι και με γενική φωτογραφία αγροτικής έκτασης με χείμαρρο, τίποτα δεν υπήρχε εκεί τότε).


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2013)

Το σουρεαλιστικό είναι ανωτάτου επιπέδου και δεν θα 'θελα να το χαλάσω, αλλά σκέφτομαι: μήπως δεν είναι των Κρύων Ιτεών αλλά των *Τριών *Ιτιών; Οι Τρεις Ιτιές, κατά πως λέμε Σέβεν Όουκς, Θρη Πάινς, Λόουν Τρη; Έτσι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2013)

Earion said:


> Το σουρεαλιστικό είναι ανωτάτου επιπέδου και δεν θα 'θελα να το χαλάσω, αλλά σκέφτομαι: μήπως δεν είναι των Κρύων Ιτεών αλλά των *Τριών *Ιτιών; Οι Τρεις Ιτιές, κατά πως λέμε Σέβεν Όουκς, Θρη Πάινς, Λόουν Τρη; Έτσι.





Earion said:


> Ανοίγω τους χάρτες:
> 
> Πέντε Σπίτια, παλιά ονομασία του χωριού Κουμαραδαίοι Σάμου.
> 
> ...



Και τα Τρία-Πέντε Πηγάδια (και ο Δίανθος, και τα ταβερνεπωνυμικά Τέσσερα Αδέλφια, τα Εφτά Φ κ.ά.π.). 
Οι Τριτιές, η Τριτέα Αχαΐας. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2013)

Εμένα ο γκούγκλης με πληροφορεί ότι είναι "Κρύων Ιτεών".


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2013)

...
Περιοχή (και πλατεία) που λέγεται *Κρύα* Ιτεών, στις Ιτιές Πάτρας, δίπλα στην Ακτή Δυμαίων (στα κρύα του λουτρού).
Η Κρύα Ιτεών, τα Κρύα Ιτεών, των Κρύων Ιτεών, τα τρία κακά της γενικής τοπωνυμίων.
Ιτιές ιτιές λουλουδιασμένες, στην Πάτρα κρύες, παγωμένες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

*Η Κρύα Ιτεών Πάτρας*

H Κρύα Ιτεών είναι συνοικία της Πάτρας δίπλα στον Γλαύκο ποταμό στο νότιο δημοτικό διαμέρισμα της Πάτρας. Μετά το 1922 και την Μικρασιατική καταστροφή στην περιοχή που ήταν ακατοίκητη δημιουργήθηκε ο Δ΄προσφυγικός συνοικισμός και εγκαταστάθηκαν πολλοί πρόσφυγες. Στην συνοικία ανήκουν και οι περιοχές Βασιλόπουλου, Αναστασόπουλου, Μέμου, Σταυρόπουλου που οι ονομασίες τους προέρχονται από τους προηγούμενους ιδιοκτήτες της κάθε περιοχής. Στη συνοικία βρίσκεται ο ενοριακός ναός του Αγίου Χαραλάμπους.

↑ Το τοπωνύμιο είναι θηλυκού γένους, ενώ τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες προφέρεται ως ουδέτερο δηλ. τα Κρύα Ιτεών. Βλ. λχ μια αναφορά στο τοπωνύμιο το 19ο αι. στο Στάθης Κουτρουβίδης, _Κοινωνική κυριαρχία και έγγειες σχέσεις στον νομό Αχαϊοηλίδος τον 19ο αιώνα_. Οικονομικές και πολιτιστικές διαστάσεις, ανέκδοτη Διδακτορική Διατριβή, Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης-Τμήμα Ιστορίας και Αρχαιολογίας, Ρέθυμνο 2008, σ.139
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κρύα_Ιτεών_Πάτρας


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2013)

Earion said:


> Το σουρεαλιστικό είναι ανωτάτου επιπέδου και δεν θα 'θελα να το χαλάσω, αλλά σκέφτομαι: μήπως δεν είναι των Κρύων Ιτεών αλλά των *Τριών *Ιτιών; Οι Τρεις Ιτιές, κατά πως λέμε Σέβεν Όουκς, Θρη Πάινς, Λόουν Τρη; Έτσι.


Βρήκα ουκ ολίγες (και έγκυρες) γκουγκλιές για «Κρύων Ιτεών», πάντως.

ΥΓ Α, πρόλαβαν και το εξήγησαν άλλοι. :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι είναι εμφανές άμα ξέρεις την τοπογραφία της περιοχής. 

Η συνοικία λέγεται Ιτιές, και ήταν θέρετρο των Πατρών, και λέει η Βίκι ότι το τραμ τερμάτιζε εκεί και η περιοχή ήταν γεμάτη εξοχικά κέντρα κλπ. Εγώ αυτά δεν τα θυμάμαι. Η Κρύα, ελλείψει άλλης ετυμολογίας, μάλλον είναι η ανήλιαγη κοίτη του Γλαύκου. 

Και για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα τι κατεδαφίζαμε κάποτε για αντιπαροχή (όχι τις καλύβες των φτωχών αλλά τα σπίτια των πλουσίων), δείτε εδώ, κι εδώ (αυτά εξαφανίστηκαν όλα την τελευταία 15ετία), κι εδώ.


----------



## Zann (Apr 10, 2013)

> "Εργαζόμαστε για να ανατρέψουμε αυτές τις δύο αρρωστημένες κινήσεις (ill advised) που θεωρούμε ότι δεν είναι σωστές, αλλά λαμβάνουμε ανάμικτα συναισθήματα από τους Έλληνες αξιωματούχους".


Το βρήκα σε βιβλίο γνωστού δημοσιογράφου (έρευνα, όχι λογοτεχνικό) και το κόντεξτ είναι αναφορά υπαλλήλου πρεσβείας προς τους προϊσταμένους της. Καλά που παραθέτει ο ίδιος στο κείμενο την αγγλική λέξη. Κι αναρωτιέμαι, σε υπόλοιπα αντίστοιχα αποσπάσματα να βασιστώ ότι η μετάφραση δεν προδίδει το νόημα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2013)

*συν τοις άλλοις ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ συν της άλλης*

Το λανθασμένο συν της άλλης» το είδα πρώτη φορά πριν από λίγο, σε ένα σχόλιο άρθρου εφημερίδας. Χαμογέλασα· τελικά, η δοτική είναι τόσο, μα τόσο αδιαφανής πια...

Μετά, αναρωτήθηκα. Είναι, άραγε, διαδεδομένο λάθος; Και... είναι!

Είναι μάλιστα τόσο διαδεδομένο ώστε στο βικιλεξικό να αναφέρεται ως εσφαλμένη γραφή:

*συν τοις άλλοις* < Δοτική της καθομιλουμένης. Βλέπε τις λέξεις _συν_, άρθρο _ο_ και _άλλος_.
*Έκφραση:* _συν τοις άλλοις_ = εκτός των άλλων, μαζί με όλα τ' άλλα, σε όλα τα άλλα πρόσθεσε ότι, σαν να μη φτάνει αυτό
Συν τοις άλλοις, είναι και θρασύς.
*Λανθασμένη γραφή: * συν της άλλης

Γιατί οι μεταξωτές δοτικές θέλουν κι επιδέξιες ορθογραφίες...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Εδώ φταίει που συμπίπτει η εκφορά τους. Είναι εύκολο να γίνει αυτό το λάθος.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 11, 2013)

Μόλις τώρα στο αστυνομικό σήριαλ του STAR The Mentalist:
Ρωτάει η αστυνομικός την γυναίκα που είναι δικαστής :
What happened judge? Μετάφραση : Τι συνέβη, δικαστίνα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εδώ φταίει που συμπίπτει η εκφορά τους. Είναι εύκολο να γίνει αυτό το λάθος.


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν διαδεδομένο το επίσης λάθος, συν των άλλων.


----------



## sarant (Apr 11, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρον αληθοφιλικό μαργαριτάρι (ή δεν είναι;) από τον Μπάμπη Παπαδημητρίου στο δελτίο του Σκάι πριν από λίγα λεπτά: ...οι ιθύνοντες _είναι αδαμάντινοι_ ότι... 
Φυσικά, είναι ανένδοτοι, ανυποχώρητοι κτλ. Το "αδαμάντινοι" είναι μεταφορά του αγγλ. adamant.
Tο είπα "αληθοφιλικό" επειδή το adamant όντως προέρχεται από το "αδάμας".


----------



## bernardina (Apr 12, 2013)

αδαμάντινος μαργαρίτης.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2013)

Μου θυμίσατε τον αγγλισμό (αγγλισμό τον θεωρώ) με το «κρυστάλλινα σαφές», όπου το _σαφές_ γίνεται ίδιο με το _διαυγής_. Νομίζω ότι πια προσπερνάμε διατυπώσεις όπως «Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει κρυστάλλινα σαφές» ή «Ένα πράγμα είναι κρυστάλλινα σαφές», αλλά, όταν φτάνουμε να διαβάζουμε ότι τα νερά είναι... κρυστάλλινα σαφές, ξέρουμε ότι έχουμε περάσει από την ημιμηχανική στην ολοκληρωτικά μηχανική μετάφραση.


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 12, 2013)

Ιδού πώς θα οφτοπικίσω με γλωσσική παρέμβαση [κουάκ]



Μανδραβέλης said:


> πολιτικούς αρχηγούς που δεν κατανοούν πώς *αυξάνει *το χρέος ενώ μειώνεται (αλλά δεν εξαλείφεται) το έλλειμμα.



Ποιος αυξάνει το χρέος; Και αφού το χρέος αυξάνει, γιατί το έλλειμμα δεν μειώνει;


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2013)

Συγγνώμη για τη μετακόμιση: Δεν έγινε για να «προστατεύσω» ένα πολιτικό νήμα, αλλά για να μη χαραμιστεί μια εύστοχη γλωσσική παρατήρηση.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 12, 2013)

δ) (ενεργ. και μέσ.) επιτείνομαι σε ένταση, σε συχνότητα, παίρνω μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις: οι στεναγμοί της *αύξαιναν, επλήθαιναν* (Λίβ. Esc. 3635)· *αυξάνει* η επιθυμιά τους (Πένθ. θαν. 533)·

Στου Κριαρά


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2013)

Η συνέχεια εδώ:

αυξάνουν ή αυξάνονται οι ανασφάλιστοι;


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2013)

...
Μια που σήμερα είναι της μετακόμισης, διανηματικό άλμα από εκεί, εδώ:

Όπως προκύπτει από τα στοιχεία που έχουν συγκεντρωθεί, τα μέλη του κυκλώματος για να τεκμηριώνουν τα ατυχήματα κουβαλούσαν σε όλη την Αθήνα τα ίδια οχήματα που τους έβαζαν άλλες πινακίδες και διαφορετικά ανταλλακτικά, αλλοιωμένα, *από πολλού τύπου τρακαρίσματα*.

Αν θες να βάλεις γενική, βάλε μια σωστή («από πολλούς τύπους τρακαρισμάτων» ή «από πολλών τύπων τρακαρίσματα»· το δεύτερο δεν μ' αρέσει για διάφορους λόγους, αλλά τρώγεται κάπως), γιατί το «πολλού τύπου» δεν είναι πολυτυπία, είναι σκέτο λάθος, κι ας έχει 94 γκουγκλιές.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 14, 2013)

Πριν από λίγο στο Two and a half men του Σταρ ο αδερφός του Τσάρλι αγοράζει κάτι από το ίντερνετ και λέει : Add to cart.
Μετάφραση : Πρόσθεση στην κάρτα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2013)

...
Θα παράγγελνε αλακάρτ ο άνθρωπος και καρτερούσε να 'ρθουν. 
Καρτερικά κοιτώ, καρντιά μου, αλλά ντεν έκω κάρτερ ούτε αυτοκίνητο, ούτε ένα καροτσάκι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2013)

Εκείνο το νησάκι στο δεξιότατο άκρο της Καραϊβικής που λέγεται Barbados (το νησάκι, όχι το άκρο), δεν ξέρω από πού πήρε το όνομά του (το κακό είναι ότι δεν το ξέρει ούτε η Wikipedia)· πάντως, εκείνο το τελικό -s δεν δείχνει ότι είναι συγκρότημα από πολλά νησιά. Ένα νησάκι μια σταλιά είναι, σαν τη μισή Χίο (δείτε το αποπάνω στα Google Maps). Και, επειδή είναι ένα νησάκι, το λέμε *το Μπαρμπάντος*. Έτσι το λέει ο Πάπυρος, αλλά, δυστυχώς, όχι η Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2013)

Η βικιπαίδεια έχει χάρτη *του* Μπαρμπάντος και χάρτη με τις ενορίες *των* Μπαρμπάντος. Μέχρι να διορθώσει κάποιος τις αναφορές στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εκείνο το νησάκι στο δεξιότατο άκρο της Καραϊβικής που λέγεται Barbados (το νησάκι, όχι το άκρο), δεν ξέρω από πού πήρε το όνομά του (το κακό είναι ότι δεν το ξέρει ούτε η Wikipedia)· πάντως, εκείνο το τελικό -s δεν δείχνει ότι είναι συγκρότημα από πολλά νησιά. Ένα νησάκι μια σταλιά είναι, σαν τη μισή Χίο (δείτε το αποπάνω στα Google Maps). Και, επειδή είναι ένα νησάκι, το λέμε *το Μπαρμπάντος*. Έτσι το λέει ο Πάπυρος, αλλά, δυστυχώς, όχι η Βικιπαίδεια.


Γιατί λες ότι δεν ξέρει η Βικιπαίδεια; 

According to accounts by descendants of the indigenous Arawakan-speaking tribes in other regional areas, the original name for Barbados was Ichirouganaim, with possible translations including "Red land with white teeth",[11] "Redstone island with teeth outside (reefs)",[12] or simply "Teeth".[13][14][15]
The reason for the later name Barbados is controversial. According to some sources the Portuguese, en route to Brazil,[16][17] were the first Europeans to come upon the island, while others say it was the Spanish who gave the Spanish name "Los Barbudos". The word Barbados means "bearded ones", but it is a matter of conjecture whether "bearded" refers to the long, hanging roots of the bearded fig-tree (Ficus citrifolia), indigenous to the island; to allegedly bearded Caribs once inhabiting the island; or, more fancifully, to the foam spraying over the outlying reefs giving the impression of a beard. In 1519, a map produced by the Genoese mapmaker Visconte Maggiolo showed and named Barbados in its correct position. Furthermore, an island in the Leewards that is very close in name is Barbuda and was once named Las Barbuadas by the Spanish.


----------



## Costas (Apr 16, 2013)

Έχω να συνιστήσω στους φιλάθλους... (Τρ. Δέλλας) Αντί για αόριστος>ενεστώτας, έχουμε ενεστώτας>αόριστος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2013)

Costas said:


> Έχω να συνιστήσω στους φιλάθλους... (Τρ. Δέλλας)



Καλημέρα. Το άκουσα και το χάρηκα. Τέτοια ταραχή που πρέπει να είχε ο Δέλλας είναι κατόρθωμα που θυμόταν τη μητρική γλώσσα του.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

Βρήκα σ' ένα (ελληνικό) βιβλίο ένα _ventor _(αντί του _vendor_), έψαξα με την ευκαιρία κι είδα πως και αγγλόφωνοι το κάνουν το λάθος, και δεν μπόρεσα να μην σκεφτώ τον nickel και την ουτοπική ιδέα για τη διάκριση των ντ...


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Κοντά τριάντα χρόνια διαβάζεις και ακούς αγγλικά και μόλις τώρα κατάφερες να ανακαλύψεις ότι με τόσα _d_, _nd_ και _nt_ ενδέχεται να τα μπερδεύουν πότε πότε οι Αγγλοσάξονες; Ε, προφανώς δεν τα μπερδεύουν τόσο πολύ.

(Ο άνθρωπος που θέλει να ζει στις ουτοπίες του)


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Άλλο ένα αποθετικό (το _λυμαίνομαι_) φαίνεται να έγινε παθητικό. Είπε ο κ. Στουρνάρας στον κ. Τσίπρα στη Βουλή:

Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ένα στοιχείο: Από τα 80.000 ακίνητα του Δημοσίου που περιέχονται στην ηλεκτρονική βάση της Εταιρείας Ακινήτων του Δημοσίου (ΕΤΑΔ), περίπου 28.000, δηλαδή το 35% των ακινήτων, είναι καταπατημένα. Και σας ερωτώ, κ. Τσίπρα, προτιμάτε η τεράστια δημόσια περιουσία να συνεχίσει να λυμαίνεται και να λεηλατείται; 
http://www.mpa.gr/pressReleaseView.php?id=45768&doc_id=12571174


----------



## bernardina (Apr 19, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ, ρεπόρτερ και ανκοργούμαν επέμεναν ότι το Ισραήλ γιορτάζει την ανεξαρτησία του.
Ναι, από την αυτοκρατορία της Παλαιστίνης.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2013)

Το κακό είναι ότι δεν επιμένει η ρεπόρτερ, αλλά το ίδιο το κράτος του Ισραήλ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel_Independence_Day


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2013)

Δεν θέλω να δώσουμε έκταση (δε θέλει και πολύ για να συμβεί αυτό), αλλά θυμηθείτε ότι οι Ισραηλινοί πέτυχαν να αναγνωριστεί το κράτος τους έπειτα από αγώνα (εθνικοαπελευθερωτικό) εναντίον των Εγγλέζων αποικιοκρατών, οι οποίο μάλιστα τους είχαν υποσχεθεί ότι θα τους εξασφαλίσουν «εθνική εστία» στην Παλαιστίνη (1917) και δεν κράτησαν το λόγο τους.


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2013)

Τι δουλειά έχει το παραπάνω θέμα στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα;

Διαβάζω: Η παρουσία του περιάπτου [=φυλαχτού] ανάμεσα στα αντικείμενα του ναυαγίου αντικατοπτρίζει την παρουσία ίσως κάποιου μικρού ή μικρής σκλάβου.

Δε μ' αρέσει. Θα προτιμούσα: ίσως κάποιου μικρού σκλάβου ή σκλάβας, ή, επί το λογοτεχνικότερον, ίσως κάποιου σκλαβόπουλου ή σκλαβοπούλας (δυστυχώς αυτό το ύφος είναι εξοβελισμένο από τέτοιου είδους κείμενα).


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2013)

> κάποιου μικρού ή μικρής σκλάβου


Μπορεί να σκέφτηκαν για μια στιγμή ότι είναι, πώς τα λέγαμε εκείνα στα αρχαία, τριγενές και δικατάληκτο, κάτι σαν _την έρημο_: _η σκλάβος_. Μπορούμε, αλήθεια, να πούμε «κάθε ωραίου ή ωραίας γραμματέα»; (Σαραντάκο!)



> ίσως κάποιου μικρού σκλάβου ή σκλάβας



Ναι, εφόσον ο καλός αναγνώστης βάλει, νοερά, εκείνα που βάζαμε στα μαθηματικά: 3(χ+ψ), δηλ. _μικρού (σκλάβου ή σκλάβας)_. Σε περιπτώσεις που δεν είναι σαφές και πρέπει να είναι σαφές, ίσως θα πρέπει να πεις «κάποιου μικρού σκλάβου ή κάποιας μικρής σκλάβας» — αλλά ελπίζω μόνο σε νομικά κείμενα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2013)

Μετά τον Μαρξ, κανένας άλλος δεν κατάφερε να δώσει το όνομά του σε έναν -ισμό. Έμελλε να το κάνει εκείνη, που συνέβαλε όσο λίγοι στην κατάρρευση του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού. Και σήμερα –είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι– πιο πολλές χώρες εφαρμόζουν τις αρχές του Θατσερισμού από του Μαρξισμού.
— Νίκος Δήμου, lifo.gr

Αναρωτιέμαι: ο λενινισμός και ο σταλινισμός, ανάμεσα δεν πέφτουν;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2013)

Αμ ο μαοϊσμός, ο τροτσκισμός κλπ;


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2013)

Η δυστυχία του να είσαι ο Νίκος Δήμου.


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2013)

...
Ev'rybody's talking about Bagism, Shagism, Dragism, Madism, Ragism, Tagism, this-ism, that-ism, ism-ism, Thatcherism, eulogism.
Ev'rybody's talking about Prime Ministers, sinisters, banisters and canisters, Bishops and Fishops and Rabbis and Popeyes, and bye bye, bye byes, and damn their eyes.
Ev'rybody's talking about revolution, evolution, masturbation, flagellation, regulation, deregulation, integrations, meditations, United Nations, congratulations, without pensions.
All we are saying is give us a break.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι: ο λενινισμός και ο σταλινισμός, ανάμεσα δεν πέφτουν;





Zazula said:


> Αμ ο μαοϊσμός, ο τροτσκισμός κλπ;



Κι ο φορντισμός και ο τεϊλορισμός που μου έρχονται πρόχειρα, για να μην μείνουμε στους αναρχοκομμουνιστάς (μαχνοβισμός, τιτοϊσμός, γκεβαρισμός, θα έχει κι άλλα είμαι βέβαιος).


----------



## cougr (Apr 21, 2013)

Γκαντισμός, Μακαρθισμός, Ρηγκανισμός, Παπανδρεϊσμός, Καρυωτακισμός και ένα σωρό άλλα.


----------



## Costas (Apr 21, 2013)

Ούτε καν τον κεϋνσιανισμό δεν μπόρεσε να ανακαλέσει στη μνήμη του ο φαεινός αρθρογράφος (τόσο πολύ "δεν είναι θατσερικός").


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Άκουσα στο δελτίο του MEGA για τους _κραν*ι*οφόρους_ χρυσαυγίτες που εισβάλλουν στον άλφα ή βήτα χώρο. Βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο ότι είναι της μόδας αυτοί οι _κρανιοφόροι_. Είναι περίπτωση σαν την (α), ας πούμε, όπου δείχνουν τη συμπάθειά τους για τα σύμβολα των χεβιμεταλάδων ή των πειρατών, ίσως και των ναζιστών, ή είναι η περίπτωση (β), που φοράνε κράνη και θα πρέπει να τους λέμε *κρανοφόρους*;


----------



## cougr (Apr 25, 2013)

Αν κρίνουμε από την ιστοσελίδα που παραπέμπω παρακάτω, θα έλεγα το δεύτερο. Ο συντάκτης δεν αφήνει κανένα περιθώριο αμφιβολίας ότι _κρανιοφόροι_ είναι αυτοί που φορούν _κράνος_.:) (Δείτε δεύτερη φωτογραφία στα αριστερά και σχετικό σχόλιο).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της δεξιάς φωτογραφίας, το _κρανιοφόρος _είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα. Είναι αυτός που φέρει κρανίο. Τελεία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2013)

Άσχετο: Αν σου φέρουν μια κολόνα στο κεφάλι, γίνεσαι _κιονοκρανιοφόρος_;


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Άσχετο: Αν σου φέρουν μια κολόνα στο κεφάλι, γίνεσαι _κιονοκρανιοφόρος_;



Όχι, Καρυάτιδα στο Ερεϊχθύο* και Δρ Νηπιαγωγικής Ιατρικής :






* Ετυμολογικά, η λέξη Ερεϊχθύο, προέρχεται από τον γνωστό χοντρό φυτικό πάπυρο που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι αρχαίοι αλιείς σαν περιτύλιγμα του εμπορεύματος για τους πελάτες τους, το Ιχθύο, ο οποίος στις αρχές πλέον του περασμένου αιώνα αντικαταστάθηκε από το γνωστό χασαπόχαρτο, ενώ κατά τις δυο-τρεις περασμένες δεκαετίες, είχε πάρει τη θέση του η εφημερίδα Εξτρα Τερέστριαλ και οι εφημερίδες Αγριανή και Αλφα Ποδηγευματινή.

Στη φωτογραφία μας μπορείτε να θαυμάσετε τον από αρχαιότητας γνωστό κάλο, ένα διαχρονικό μνημείο ικανότητας, ακεραιότητας και μη-στρουθοκαμηλισμού, κάτι που διασώζεται και υποκρίνεται ότι ευημερεί, μέχρι και σήμερα. :twit:
http://lsm-new.blogspot.gr/2010/06/blog-post_07.html


----------



## StellaP (Apr 26, 2013)

Πριν από λίγο σε ψυχαγωγική εκπομπή του ΣΤΑΡ σχολιάζεται η είδηση ότι απελάθηκαν τρεις άνθρωποι από τη Σαουδική Αραβία και ανάμεσά τους ένας ηθοποιός επειδή είναι πολύ όμορφος και βάζει σε πειρασμό τις γυναίκες.
Ο σχολιαστής αντί να πει: "Yπάρχει υποψία ότι ο ηθοποιός είναι ένας από τους τρεις" λέει: "Yποψιάζεται ότι ο ηθοποιός είναι ένας από τους τρεις".
Μετά το διαπραγματεύομαι και το διαχειρίζομαι με παθητική χρήση ήρθε και το υποψιάζομαι.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 26, 2013)

StellaP said:


> Πριν από λίγο σε ψυχαγωγική εκπομπή του ΣΤΑΡ σχολιάζεται η είδηση ότι απελάθηκαν τρεις άνθρωποι από τη Σαουδική Αραβία και ανάμεσά τους ένας ηθοποιός, επειδή είναι πολύ όμορφος και βάζει σε πειρασμό τις γυναίκες.
> Ο σχολιαστής, αντί να πει : "Yπάρχει υποψία ότι ο ηθοποιός είναι ένας από τους τρεις" λέει : "Yποψιάζεται ότι ο ηθοποιός είναι ένας από τους τρεις".
> Μετά το διαπραγματεύομαι και το διαχειρίζομαι με παθητική χρήση ήρθε και το υποψιάζομαι.



Υποψιάζεται ότι είναι αυτός. Ποιος; Αυτός υποψιάζεται; Όχι, αυτή. Α, εγώ!


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Υποψιάζεται ότι είναι αυτός. Ποιος; Αυτός υποψιάζεται; Όχι, αυτή. Α, εγώ!
> ...


 Υποψιάζεται ότι τον χαλβαδιάζει. Ποιος υποψιάζεται; Αυτός. Ποιος χαλβαδιάζει; Αυτή. Ποιον χαλβαδιάζει; Ελαμουντέ. 


Spoiler



Ελαμουντέ στον τόπο της και Σάουντι μην αγρεύει
αυτής που κάθεται καλά μα θάλασσα γυρεύει
του κόλπου τους ο διάολος κουκιά τής μαγειρεύει :twit:


 Illeists, all of them, certifried. A writer must not shift your points of view.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 26, 2013)

daeman said:


> Υποψιάζεται ότι τον χαλβαδιάζει. Ποιος υποψιάζεται; Αυτός. Ποιος χαλβαδιάζει; Αυτή. Ποιον χαλβαδιάζει; Ελαμουντέ.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



-Έλα χαλβά στον τόπο σου, μύγδαλο μη γυρεύεις
και το κουκούτσι μύγδαλο μα μην το λιγουρεύεις.
-Να μην το λιγουρεύομαι, θέλεις να πεις, ζηλιάρη,
μεταβατοαμετάβατα τα έκανες κουβάρι. :devil:
-Ελαμουντώ κι ελαμουκεί κι άντε λιγοπιοπέρα
τις μπούρκες τούς φορέσανε μην πάρουνε αέρα
και διώξαν τον παλίκαρο τάχα μην τις κολάζει.
Το κάλλος τους ανέραστους πάντα θα τους τρομάζει.


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2013)

Αν μου επιτρέπεται Αν μας επιτρέπετε, για την αρχή θα προτείναμε άλλο ξερολούκουμο ξηρό καρπό:
«Έλα, χαλβά, στον τόπο σου, _φιστίκι_ μη γυρεύεις...»



bernardina said:


> ...
> *Το κάλλος τους* ανέραστους πάντα θα τους τρομάζει.


Ω... ευχαριστούμε! :blush: :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Αυτό τον καιρό κάνω... σαμποτάζ στα Νέα και το Βήμα, δεν διαβάζω τίποτα εκεί, μέχρι να αποφασίσω να γραφτώ συνδρομητής. Έχουν πια κλειδαμπαρώσει όλα τα κείμενα και μόνο οι συνδρομητές τα διαβάζουν. Έτσι στο μέλλον το διαδίκτυο (δηλαδή το γκουγκλ) θα ξέρει τι έχει γραφτεί στα μέσα εκείνα που δίνουν δωρεάν το περιεχόμενό τους και δεν θα ξέρει τι έχει γράψει ο τάδε δημοσιογράφος των Νέων ή του Βήματος. Έτσι μπορέσαμε να δούμε χτες το μπάσκετ που έδειξε δωρεάν η ΝΕΤ, αλλά όχι τον αγώνα που έδειξε προχτές το Nova. Δεν ξέρω αν βγαίνουν οι αγώνες στη συνέχεια σε κόπιες που μοιράζονται από τους ιστότοπους με τα πειρατικά, όπως π.χ. βγαίνουν οι τηλεοπτικές σειρές. Έχω δει να μοιράζονται και πειρατικά περιοδικά, π.χ. τεύχη του Economist. Δεν αποκλείεται λοιπόν να δούμε και πεντέφια με φύλλα του Βήματος ή των Νέων. Από την άλλη, θα πρέπει να ανησυχούν οι διευθυντές αν δεν κυκλοφορούν τα τεύχη πειρατικά: σημαίνει ότι κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρεται!

Να λύσουν λοιπόν αυτά τα θέματα μέσω της διαφήμισης ή μέσω δωρεών των τακτικών αναγνωστών, γιατί η επιθυμία μας για πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση δεν μπορεί να μεταφραστεί σε πενήντα συνδρομές. Ούτε να φτάσουμε σε κοινωνία όπου ενημερωμένοι θα είναι μόνο όσοι αντέχουν τις συνδρομές. Και πόσοι να είναι πια αυτοί; Προς το παρόν, λοιπόν, αντιστέκομαι, δεν γράφομαι συνδρομητής. Φταίει και η συγκυρία: αν γραφτώ συνδρομητής, θα πρέπει να διαβάζω κιόλας. Και αυτές τις μέρες δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω ούτε τα δωρεάν. 

Έτσι δεν πήρα καν χαμπάρι την πολύτιμη κασετίνα με μαργαριτάρια που πρέπει να ήταν κάποιο ρεπορτάζ των Νέων όπου, μεταξύ άλλων, το _domestic assault and battery_ για τα κρούσματα ενδοοικογενειακής βίας έγινε «εγχώρια επίθεση και μπαταρία». Αυτή η μπαταριά που είναι και μπαταρία είναι άτιμη λέξη και έχει σκορπίσει πολλές μπανανόφλουδες στο πέρασμα των μεταφραστών, αλλά πώς γράφεις ότι κάποιος συνελήφθη για εγχώρια επίθεση και μπαταρία και δεν βγαίνουν 8.000 αγανακτισμένα κύτταρα του εγκεφάλου σου να σε βαρούν;

Τέλος πάντων, έχει κι άλλα τέτοια στα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου. Σάββατο είναι:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/04/27/meze-63/


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2013)

Να το κάνανε, τουλάχιστον, μπαταριά, να πάει ασορτί με την επίθεση.:inno:
Αλλά θέλει φαντασία.


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2013)

Συγκεριμένα συνελήφθη για μπαταρία από τη φίλη του. 
Που σημαίνει ίσως ότι τον συνέλαβε η φίλη του ή ότι του εδωσε μια μπαταρία η φίλη του, η μπαταριαποδοχή είναι δηλαδή έγκλημα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 29, 2013)

Γενναία δοσολογία μπαρόκ μουσικής το περασμένο Σάββατο στην Αθήνα. Στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου έγινε αναμετάδοση απευθείας από τη Μετροπόλιταν της Νέας Υόρκης μιας εκθαμβωτικής παραγωγής της όπερας του Χαίντελ _Ιούλιος Καίσαρας _(Giulio Cesare), όπου επί πεντάωρο σχεδόν το ιερό τέρας που λέγεται Ναταλί Ντεσσαί  «ζωγράφιζε» φωνητικά και γέμιζε με κωμική σπιρτάδα τη σκηνή σαν να ήταν κοριτσόπουλο στα θρανία (μέχρι και τσάρλεστον χόρευε). Με τέτοια χρονικά όρια η παράσταση ήθελε ένα μέτρο υπομονής για να την παρακολουθήσει κανείς, και το μάτι συνηθίζει να περιφέρεται στο πρόγραμμα και τους υποτίτλους. Οι υπεύθυνοι για τη σύνταξή τους είχαν μερικές ατυχείς στιγμές, ιδίως εκεί που έπρεπε να μεταφέρουν ονόματα από το ιταλικό λιμπρέτο στα ελληνικά. Ο αυλικός σύμβουλος του βασιλιά της Αιγύπτου Πτολεμαίου (στα ιταλικά Achilla, με προφορά Ακίλα), δεν λεγόταν _Ακύλας _(άλλος ήταν εκείνος), όπως επέμενε το πρόγραμμα και οι υπότιτλοι, αλλά *Αχιλλάς* και μια ματιά στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια θα το πιστοποιούσε. Επίσης, όταν γίνεται επί σκηνής η κηδεία του Πομπήιου, το αγγείο που φέρει τα υπολείμματά του δεν λέγεται «πέτρα» («λατρεμένη πέτρα» στους υποτίτλους) αλλά *υδρία*, και αυτό που έχει μέσα δεν είναι η «σκόνη», αλλά η *τέφρα *του νεκρού. Η παράσταση πάντως ήταν εκπληκτική.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2013)

Ψάχνω να βρω πού είχαμε βάλει μια ανάλογη κριτική υποτίτλων (ή υπερτίτλων, καλύτερα να τους λέμε) για όπερα και δεν το βρίσκω.


----------



## Earion (Apr 29, 2013)

Αλεξάνδρα, αυτοί ήταν κανονικοί υπότιτλοι. Οθόνη βλέπαμε, που είχε και τους αγγλικούς υποτίτλους, και κάτω από αυτούς τους ελληνικούς.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2013)

Σωστά, δεν ήταν ζωντανή όπερα, ήταν από αναμετάδοση. Πάντως, αυτό που ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω μιλούσε για υπερτίτλους ζωντανής όπερας. :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 29, 2013)

Πρέπει να ήταν το μαργαριτάρι "μια σχολή από κόκκινα ψάρια" (a school of red fish), σε μια μοντέρνα όπερα, Νίξον στην Κίνα ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2013)

Μπράβο, αυτό ήταν, Νίξον στην Κίνα, και είχε άπειρα άλλα μαργαριτάρια, όχι μόνο αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι άκουσα τον κύριο Άδωνη Γεωργιάδη να λέει κάτι για κάποια οφσόρ στο «Νησί του Ανθρώπου» και σπεύδω να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι το *Isle of Man* δεν είναι «του ανθρώπου». Το όνομα είναι παλιό, πριν πάνε οι οι Εγγλέζοι και τα αγγλικά στα νησιά, και το νησί με το ευνοϊκό καθεστώς για επιχειρήσεις λέγεται «Νήσος Μαν» (ή «Νήσος του Μαν» στη Βίκι). Όποιος δεν βαριέται να διαβάζει, θα βρει ετυμολογία στην αγγλική Wikipedia. Νομίζω ότι άκουσα επίσης ότι είναι στη Μάγχη (δεν είναι, είναι ανάμεσα στη Βρετανία και την Ιρλανδία), αλλά μπορεί να έκανα και λάθος.


Προσθήκη: Τελικά έπεσε και η Γεωγραφία θύμα:
«Στο χέρι μου κρατάω όλα τα αποδεικτικά έγγραφα ότι το σκάφος 'Ηλιάτορας', με το οποίο ο Πάνος Καμμένος όργωνε τις θάλασσες του Αιγαίου για 20 χρόνια, ανήκει σε offshore εταιρεία με έδρα τα 'Νησιά του Ανθρώπου', τα νησιά της Μάγχης. [...]»
http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/article.asp?catid=27371&subid=2&pubid=31081544


----------



## bernardina (Apr 29, 2013)

Kατάλαβες γιατί φωνάζει και χτυπιέται ο ΨεΚαμμένος ότι λέει ψέματα;
Ε, ψέματα λέει...
Δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια πράγματα.;)


----------



## sarant (Apr 29, 2013)

Μου το πρόφτασαν κι εμένα, αλλά χωρίς τη Μάγχη. Και ξέρεις, στη Νήσο του Ανθρώπου μιλάνε ανθρωπινά.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2013)

Είναι γνωστοί επίσης για τις ανθρώπινες γάτες (με ή χωρίς γραβάτες).


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2013)

SBE said:


> Είναι γνωστοί επίσης για τις ανθρώπινες γάτες (με ή χωρίς γραβάτες).



That article about a mostly tailless cat is a _stubbin_. You can help Catpedia by _expandin_ it, perhaps by wagging it thorougly. 
No swinging allowed; there's not enough room to swing a cat, and it's mostly harmful. Of course, I'm pulling its legs; the front, shorter ones.


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2013)

*Το άρτια αφιχθείς μπαρ-ρέστοραντ!*

Το άρτια αφιχθείς το ξέρατε; Ορίστε, λοιπόν, για να το μάθετε.

Και το άρτια αφιχθείς μπαρ-ρέστοραντ.Σάββατο μεσημέρι και δεν πέφτει καρφίτσα στο ολοκαίνουργιο bar –restaurant του Κολωνακίου αν και άρτια αφιχθείς είναι ίσως από τα πιο δημοφιλή μέρη του κέντρου.​


----------



## bernardina (May 1, 2013)

Κρίμα. Αν έλεγε από τα πιο *διμοφιλής μέρη θα μου άρεσε περισσότερο. :devil:

Πάντως ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος δεν βγάζει πουθενά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πάντως ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος δεν βγάζει πουθενά.


Συγγνώμη, φταίει το Χρώμιο. Τώρα τα διορθώνω όλα με την Αλεπού. Λίγη υπομονή.


----------



## bernardina (May 1, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Συγγνώμη, φταίει το Χρώμιο. Τώρα τα διορθώνω όλα με την Αλεπού. Λίγη υπομονή.



Τώρα είναι άρτιο. :) Άρτια *αφιχθές :devil:

Edit. Ουπς! Φύγ' εσύ, έλα συ!


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2013)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς εντάξει. Αναγκάστηκα να βγάλω τον σύνδεσμο προς το bar-restaurant, επειδή πάλι μου εξαφάνιζε τα πάντα.

Ορίστε ο σύνδεσμος εδώ. http://www.mirsini.gr/index.php?id=1934


----------



## bernardina (May 1, 2013)

Μα... η Μυρσίνη, γμτ;


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2013)

Α, τώρα το πρόσεξα ότι είναι αυτή.

Η Μυρσίνη Λαμπράκη γεννήθηκε στην Κρήτη, ένα νησί, σημείο αναφοράς παγκόσμια, για την υγιεινή διατροφή των κατοίκων του και διαθέτει οικογενειακή παράδοση στη γαστρονομία, εφόσον ο προπάππος και ο θείος της ήταν μάγειρες.
Η ίδια σπούδασε στην *Νομική Σχολή Αθηνών Τμήμα Πολιτικών Επιστημών και Δημόσιας Διοίκησης.*


----------



## StellaP (May 1, 2013)

Όταν ήταν στην τηλεόραση έκανε απίστευτα εκφραστικά και γραμματικά λάθη, και μάλιστα σε εκπομπή που δεν ήταν ζωντανή, που σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούσαν να τα διορθώσουν, αν ήξεραν και αν ενδιαφέρονταν. Είχα στείλει ημέιλ επισημαίνοντας μερικά πολύ εξώφθαλμα, και μου απάντησαν ευγενικά μεν, ασυνάρτητα και ανορθόγραφα δε.


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2013)

...
Και γιατί παρακαλώ σάς φαίνεται παράξενο το «άρτια αφιχθείς»; Ξέρετε τι θα πει να φτάνεις κάπου κομμάτια; Χαζοί είναι οι αγγλόφωνοι που λένε _arrive all in one piece_;  Το δύσκολο βέβαια είναι να φύγεις από κάπου άρτιος, ιδίως όταν καλοπίνεις και καλοπερνάς. Άρτιος στα θεάματα. Ή να φτάσεις κάπου ολόχαρος και άρτιος και να διαπιστώσεις πως είσαι περιττός. 
Έχει κι άλλη σημασία όμως: άρτια αφιχθείς = εντελώς ξεψάρωτος. :twit:


«Η Μυρσίνη Λαμπράκη γεννήθηκε στην Κρήτη, ένα νησί, σημείο αναφοράς παγκόσμια, για την υγιεινή διατροφή των κατοίκων του...»

Δεν ξέρω τι τρώει η Μυρσίνη, ξέρω όμως ότι σ' αυτή την πρόταση πρέπει να φαγωθούν δύο κόμματα, το δεύτερο και το τρίτο.
Σώπα, ρε! Νησί η Κρήτη! Για δες τι μαθαίνει κανείς στα καλά καθούμενα.


----------



## Earion (May 4, 2013)

Ολοσέλιδο αφιέρωμα στη σημερινή _Καθημερινή_, που χαιρετίζει την έναρξη πλήρους λειτουργίας του μεγαλύτερου μουσείου της Ολλανδίας, του Rijksmuseum. Το μουσείο υπέστη εκτεταμένες αλλαγές που διάρκεσαν δέκα χρόνια, και παραδόθηκε στο κοινό στις 13 Απριλίου φέτος. Σημαντική η είδηση, αλλά ο συντάκτη (Ηλίας Μαγκλίνης) το αποκαλεί συνεχώς το *Μουσείο Ράικς*. Ποιος ο λόγος; Μια επίσκεψη στο γκουγκλομεταφραστήρι θα τον διαβεβαίωνε ότι Rijksmuseum σημαίνει *Εθνικό Μουσείο*.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω πόσο μπερδεμένοι είμαστε με τη μεταγραφή του ολλανδικού -ij-, που νομίζω ότι ηχητικά παίζει ανάμεσα σε -έι- και -άι-, αλλά οι επικρατέστερες μεταγραφές του μουσείου προτιμούν μεταγραφή με -έι-. Έτσι, να πούμε το _Εθνικό Μουσείο_, αλλά να βάλουμε κάπου μεταγραμμένο και το _Ρέικσμουζεουμ_ ή _Ρεϊκσμουζέουμ_, γιατί οι ολλανδικές ορθογραφίες δεν υποφέρονται — και σίγουρα δεν προφέρονται (μητσικά).

Πάπυρος: Ρέικσμυζεουμ
Βικιπαίδεια: Ρέικσμουζεουμ


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2013)

...
Forvo: Rijksmuseum

Wikipedia: The Rijksmuseum (Dutch pronunciation: [ˈrɛi̯ksmyˌzeːjʏm]) (English: State Museum) is a Dutch national museum dedicated to arts and history in Amsterdam in the Netherlands.

Συνολικός χρόνος: 15".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι, αυτό το _Rijk(s)_ μπροστά μπροστά, που είναι ίδιο με το γερμανικό _Reich(s)_ δεν πονήρεψε κανέναν; Προφανώς είναι κρατικό ή εθνικό μουσείο, αλλά πότε ήταν η Ολλανδία αυτοκρατορία, οέο;

Ε, ποτέ δεν ήταν. (Με την επιφύλαξη να με βγάλει ψεύτη ο Ρογήρος και όσο καταλαβαίνω τα ολλανδικά της βίκης με τα γερμανικά μου), ούτε έχει σχέση με την εποχή ίδρυσης του μουσείου (επί Ναπολέοντα, από τον διορισμένο βασιλιά των Κάτω Χωρών αδελφό του), ούτε με αυτοκρατορίες. Η λέξη rijk στα ολλανδικά είναι απλώς το κράτος, το δημόσιο, άρα (με επιφύλαξη, είπαμε) είναι κάτι σαν ψευδόφιλο με το γερμανικό Reich.

Α, και υπήρχε κάποιος σημαντικός Ολλανδός στρατιωτικός και πολιτικός ονόματι Ρέικ τον 19ο αιώνα, αλλά καμία σχέση με το μουσείο δεν πρέπει να είχε. Μπορεί να προκάλεσε, όμως, τη σύγχυση.


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ποιος ο λόγος; Μια επίσκεψη στο γκουγκλομεταφραστήρι θα τον διαβεβαίωνε ότι Rijksmuseum σημαίνει *Εθνικό Μουσείο*.



Απλή η απάντηση: γιατί ο συντακτης της Καθημερινής μεταφράζει αγγλόφωνη πηγή (σιγά μη μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα) και οι αγγλόφωνοι το μουσείο αυτό δεν το μεταφράζουν, δεν ξέρω γιατί. 

Δόχτορα, τι σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι ότι το Rijk και το Reich συμπτωματικά μόνο μοιάζουν; 
Από εδώ:
rijk n (plural rijken, diminutive rijkje)
realm, kingdom
empire
state
From Middle Dutch rike, from Old Dutch rīki, from Proto-Germanic *rīkiją (“realm”), from Proto-Celtic *rīgiom (“kingdom”), from *rīxs (“king”) (compare Irish rí), from Proto-Indo-European *h₃rḗǵs (“king”). Cognates include West Frisian ryk, German Reich, obsolete English riche, Danish rige, Swedish rike, Gothic (reiki). The Indo-European root is also the source of Latin rēx.


----------



## Costas (May 5, 2013)

Λέμε το sovereign debt "κυρίαρχο χρέος";


Admin note:
*Συνέχεια της συζήτησης για το sovereign debt:*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13346-sovereign-debt


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2013)

Πού γίνονται προσλήψεις βρε παιδιά; Είναι καλοί οι όροι; Δεν μας τα λένε όλα, εκεί στον Σκάι.





;

Γαλλία: Πρώτο κρούσμα κορονοϊού στη χώρα
Το άτομο που προσλήφθηκε από τον ιό επέστρεψε πρόσφατα από τα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα, όπως ανακοίνωσε το υπουργείο Υγείας της χώρας.
[...]

Τι προσβλήθηκε, τι προσλήφθηκε...


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2013)

Η οικογενειοκρατία καλά κρατεί. Δεν μας έφταναν οι πατεράδες που προσελάμβαναν τους υιούς των και τας θυγατέρας των, τώρα θα έχουμε και τους ιούς να προσλαμβάνουν όποιον όποιον. Τι είπατε; Ότι το ζήσαμε ήδη αυτό;


----------



## bernardina (May 8, 2013)

*Το Ισραήλ, από την άλλη, υποστηρίζει ότι η κίνηση αυτή υποδαυλίζει την ειρηνευτική διαδικασία.* μας λέει ο συντάκτης του άρθρου με τίτλο "Άναψε φωτιές" η Google στο Παλαιστινιακό. 

Υποδαυλίζω:  ενισχύω εντέχνως πάθη, μίση ή ανατρεπτικές καταστάσεις.


----------



## pontios (May 11, 2013)

http://www.axortagos.gr/10-fotografies-pou-deixnoun-apotelesmata-tis-krisis-stin-ellada.html

Μία συλλογή από δέκα φωτογραφίες *δείχνουν* πώς τα συνεχή κύματα λιτότητας και η ραγδαία αύξηση της ανεργίας έχουν επηρεάσει την Ελλάδα και ... 

Δέκα φωτογραφίες δείχνουν, αλλά μια συλλογή *δείχνει*...η συλλογή κάνει κουμάντο εδώ, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Earion (May 13, 2013)

Όχι ακριβώς. Θα μπορούσε να υποστηρίξει κανείς ότι έχουμε εδώ εκείνο το σχήμα λόγου που αποκαλείται «σχήμα κατά το νοούμενον». παράδειγμα: Ο κόσμος χτίζουν εκκλησιές, χτίζουν και μοναστήρια.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 13, 2013)

Θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα αν ανάμεσα στο "φωτογραφίες" και στο "δείχνουν" είχε ένα "που".


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2013)

Οι δάσκαλοι έλεγαν ότι η κοινωνία θέλει γενική απεργία τις ημέρες των εξετάσεων. Οι συνδικαλιστές της ΑΔΕΔΥ, στο τέλος μιας *ανεμικής* συγκέντρωσης, έλεγαν ότι «με κάτι τέτοια ξεκόβουμε από την κοινωνία».
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=24463

Ανεμομαζώματα...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 18, 2013)

Από την ελληνική Wiki, για την όπερα του Βάγκνερ, Λόενγκριν:

_Φθάνοντας στην επαρχία της Βραβάνδης, ο βασιλιάς διαπιστώνει ότι το κρατίδιο τελεί υπό διάλυση. Ο τοπικός βασιλιάς έχει πεθάνει από καιρό, ενώ η τύχη των νόμιμων διαδόχων του είναι θλιβερή: η κόρη του Έλζα είναι φυλακισμένη αφού κατηγορείται της αδελφοκτονίας στον ανήλικο αδερφό της Γκότφριντ ο οποίος εξαφανίστηκε μυστηριωδώς στο δάσος, ενώ ο επιστάτης Τέλραμουντ ενεργεί αναπληρωματικά ως αντιβασιλέας μαζί με την γυναίκα του Όρτρουντ, η οποία κατάγεται από άλλη βασιλική οικογένεια._

Ποιος είναι ο Έλζα που η κόρη του είναι φυλακισμένη; Ποιος είναι ο Όρτρουντ που η γυναίκα του είναι αντιβασιλέας; Και τέλος, τι είδους σύνταξη είναι αυτή: _"κατηγορείται της αδελφοκτονίας στον ανήλικο αδερφό της Γκότφριντ_". Jesus!:blink:


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2013)

Είναι πιθανό να είναι επιμελημένη γκουγκλομετάφραση.


----------



## Costas (May 19, 2013)

Σχετικά τις προσδοκίες ενόψει τις γερμανικές εκλογές του Σεπτεμβρίου (tvxs). Ωραία ελληνικά...


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2013)

*Τι συμβαίνει όταν μια αρκούδα στην Αλάσκα «φλερτάρει» με την κάμερα*

Την περιεργάζεται, παιδιά! Αποκλείεται να είχε η αρκούδα πρόθεση να "επεξεργαστεί" την κάμερα βάζοντάς την στο στόμα της.

Αντίθετα, στο βίντεο διάρκειας 4 λεπτών, βλέπουμε καθαρά το στόμα και τα δόντια του τεράστιου ζώου, καθώς *επεξεργάζεται *το περίεργο αυτό αντικείμενο.

Πού αλλού; Στο in.gr.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 19, 2013)

Με τόσο σάλιο, μπορείς να ισχυριστείς χημική επεξεργασία.


----------



## StellaP (May 21, 2013)

Ο ανεμοστρόβιλος που χτύπησε την Οκλαχόμα είχε 2 μίλια πλάτος.
Στην ελληνική τηλεόραση, στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ τα 2 μίλια έγιναν 2 χιλιόμετρα.
Αλλάζω κανάλι και ακούω το ίδιο και στον ΑΛΦΑ, ότι δηλ. το πλάτος ήταν 2 χιλιόμετρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2013)

StellaP said:


> Ο ανεμοστρόβιλος που χτύπησε την Οκλαχόμα είχε 2 μίλια πλάτος.
> Στην ελληνική τηλεόραση, στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ τα 2 μίλια έγιναν 2 χιλιόμετρα.
> Αλλάζω κανάλι και ακούω το ίδιο και στον ΑΛΦΑ, ότι δηλ. το πλάτος ήταν 2 χιλιόμετρα.



Μπορεί να το έκαναν επίτηδες, χάριν διευκόλυνσης του τηλεθεατή. Το σωστότερο θα ήταν να πουν 2 μίλια, αλλά ο Έλληνας πρέπει να κάνει πράξη για να έχει αίσθηση του μεγέθους. Το δεύτερο πιο ορθό θα ήταν να πουν 3 χιλιόμετρα. Ναι, δεν είναι ακριβές το νούμερο, αλλά ούτε και η μέτρηση του πλάτους είναι ακριβής. Άλλα ειδησεογραφικά έγραψαν 1 μίλι, άλλα 1,5 κι άλλα 2. Πιθανότατα είπαν να το βρουν στην μέση και να πούνε 2 χιλιόμετρα. Δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο στούρνοι αυτοί που έγραψαν το κείμενο ώστε να πούνε 2 μίλια = 2 χιλιόμετρα.


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)

Υπάρχει και η λέξη "σχεδόν".


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2013)

Συμφωνώ. Προσωπικά δεν άκουσα κανένα από τα συγκεκριμένα δελτία. Μήπως θυμάσαι, Στέλλα, αν είπαν σκέτο "_2 χιλιόμετρα_" ή χώσανε κάνα _περίπου_ ή _σχεδόν_;


----------



## StellaP (May 21, 2013)

Το πρωί στο ΜΕΓΚΑ άκουσα ότι οι άνεμοι είχαν ταχύτητα 250 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα, ενώ στον ξένο τύπο αναφέρεται ταχύτητα 200 μίλια την ώρα.
Έχουν αποδείξει άπειρες φορές, πότε με τα μίλια = χιλιόμετρα, πότε με τα εκτάρια = τετραγωνικά μέτρα, πότε με τα δολλάρια = ευρώ ότι, αν δεν είναι αυτοί, τότε είμαστε εμείς στούρνοι και δεν καταλαβαίνουμε.


----------



## StellaP (May 21, 2013)

Δεν είπαν σχεδόν καμμία από τις δύο φορές που το άκουσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2013)

Τότε ή είναι όντως στούρνοι ή ο σεβασμός απέναντι στον αποδέκτη είναι μηδενικός. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μπορούν κάλλιστα να ισχύουν και τα δύο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 21, 2013)

Δεν υπάρχει για την απόσταση κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα τέρμινα; Να μην περιπλέκουμε τη ζωή μας με μίλια και χιλιόμετρα...


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν υπάρχει για την απόσταση κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα τέρμινα; Να μην περιπλέκουμε τη ζωή μας με μίλια και χιλιόμετρα...


Βεβαίως. Τα δύο χιλιόμετρα είναι η απόσταση που εγώ περπατάω σε είκοσι τέρμινα και η γιαγιά μου σε εξήντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως. Τα δύο χιλιόμετρα είναι η απόσταση που εγώ περπατάω σε είκοσι τέρμινα και η γιαγιά μου σε εξήντα.



Κακή επιλογή αντιστοιχίας, γιατί σύμφωνα με την ΕΘτΣ, η ταχύτητα του φωτός είναι ίδια σε όλα τα αδρανειακά συστήματα, άρα η διαφορά των ταχυτήτων σας θα παράγει διαφορετική μέτρηση των τερμίνων ανάλογα τον αδρανειακό παρατηρητή.


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν υπάρχει για την απόσταση κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα τέρμινα; Να μην περιπλέκουμε τη ζωή μας με μίλια και χιλιόμετρα...


Αμέ, πώς!

-Μεσοτοιχία
-Εδωδανάς παραδίπλα
-Εκεί απέναντι
-Λίγο πιο πέρα
-Στου δγιαόλου τη μάνα
-Στου δγιαόλου το κέρατο
-Στην άλλη άκρη του κόσμου
κλπ.:twit:


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2013)

Στο προχθεσινό Mentalist (στο Star), κάποιος έκανε _decks _σε σπίτια — κι αποδόθηκε «προβλήτες» (ναι, σε σπίτια...).


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Στο προχθεσινό Mentalist (στο Star), κάποιος έκανε _decks _σε σπίτια — κι αποδόθηκε «προβλήτες» (ναι, σε σπίτια...).


Τι decks, τι docks... Και τι σπίτια, τι λιμάνια... Όλα σχετικά είναι σ' αυτή τη ζωή.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2013)

Μήπως ήταν τέτοιο σπίτι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Δυο γλωσσικά, ένα ακουστικό (ας πούμε...) σφάλμα (μα με αυτόματη υπαγόρευση τα γράφουν), ένα δακτυλογραφικό σε δύο παραγράφους. Από εδώ:




Σημαντικό θέμα έχει ενσκήψει με την υποχρέωση των συνταξιούχων να υποβάλλουν ηλεκτρονικά τη δήλωση φορολογίας εισοδήματος 2013. 

Αν και ο νόμος προβλέπει τη δυνατότητα υποβολής χειρόγραφης δήλωσης σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις (κινητικά πρόβλημα, ταραγμένης υγεία, πολλοί πτωχοί) και εναπόκειται στην κρίση του εφόρου να αποφασίσει ανά περίπτωση, το υπουργείο Οικονομικών προσπαθεί να παρακάμψει τη σχετική πρόβλεψη το νόμου.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2013)

...
Τρία γλωσσικά. Ξέχασες το κινητικά πρόβλημα. Μπορεί να είναι και *δακτυλογραφικές γκάφα βέβαια, ή δακτυλογραφικά (επίθ.) ολίσθημα.

Πτωχοί υπάρχουνε πολλοί
με ταραγμένο υγεία
μα πρόβλημα κινητικά
δεν πάν' στης εφορία


Δεν μπορούν να ενσκήψουν
μόνο σκυφτοί να γονατίσουν


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Δεν το ξέχασα. Δεν το είδα...


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

Και, επειδή τη φορολογική τους δήλωση του 2013 θα την υποβάλουν άπαξ, θα έλεγα ότι και το _υποβάλλουν_ θα ήταν καλύτερο με ένα _λ_.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και, επειδή τη φορολογική τους δήλωση του 2013 θα την υποβάλουν άπαξ, θα έλεγα ότι και το _υποβάλλουν_ θα ήταν καλύτερο με ένα _λ_.



Μπορεί να υπονοεί κάτι για την λειτουργικότητα του ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος. :)


----------



## sarant (May 25, 2013)

Θα μπορούσε να μπει και στο νήμα της ακλισιάς (θαρρώ πως έχουμε), αλλά κι εδώ καλό είναι. Υπάρχει ένα σωματείο για την προστασία της χελώνας, που λέγεται "Αρχέλων". Στο Βήμα, όπου το σχετικό ρεπορτάζ, το όνομα αφήνεται άκλιτο: του Αρχέλων, τον Αρχέλων (στον τίτλο: Κυριακή με τον Αρχέλων). Ναι, όσο πιο ασυνήθιστο είναι ένα όνομα τόσο πιθανότερο να μείνει άκλιτο, αλλά ας το επισημάνουμε.


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2013)

Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα ευχάριστα: Η Αμερική (και για την ακρίβεια οι Τάιμς της Νέας Υόρκης ή NYT για τους σκληροπυρηνικούς  ) ανακάλυψαν τα ελληνικά κρασιά και τους έπλεξαν εγκώμια.
Διαβάζω λοιπόν εδώ μεταξύ άλλων: «Δεν έχω τίποτα με το pinot grigio, αλλά είναι... εγκόσμιο. (sic!)
Δεν χρειαζόταν πολλή φαντασία για να καταλάβω ποια λέξη μεταφράστηκε ως... εγκόσμιο! Καλού κακού, όμως, αναζήτησα την πηγή
Και, πράγματι, δεν έπεσα έξω. 
Καημένο mundane. Sic transisti gloria tua...


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2013)

sarant said:


> Θα μπορούσε να μπει και στο νήμα της ακλισιάς (θαρρώ πως έχουμε), αλλά κι εδώ καλό είναι. Υπάρχει ένα σωματείο για την προστασία της χελώνας, που λέγεται "Αρχέλων". Στο Βήμα, όπου το σχετικό ρεπορτάζ, το όνομα αφήνεται άκλιτο: του Αρχέλων, τον Αρχέλων (στον τίτλο: Κυριακή με τον Αρχέλων). Ναι, όσο πιο ασυνήθιστο είναι ένα όνομα τόσο πιθανότερο να μείνει άκλιτο, αλλά ας το επισημάνουμε.



Εδώ έχουμε πολλούς πονοκεφάλους (και έναν κέφαλο). Η ίδια η οργάνωση επιμένει στις περισσότερες δημοσιεύσεις της να γράφει το όνομά της με κεφαλαία, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ξέρεις πού πρέπει να πέσει ο τόνος. Στη συνέχεια, ξεχνάνε να το κλίνουν και οι ίδιοι. 

30 ευρήματα στο σάιτ τους που λένε «του ΑΡΧΕΛΩΝ».
https://www.google.com/search?q="του+ΑΡΧΕΛΩΝ"+site:archelon.gr

Κάποια στιγμή, για το περιοδικό τους βλέπεις να γράφουν «του Αρχέλωνα».
Στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο η αβεβαιότητα πολλαπλασιάζεται. Στη Wikipedia γράφει:
_Archelon_ (from Greek *αρχελών* meaning ruler turtle) is a genus of extinct sea turtle, the largest that has ever been documented, and the second largest chelonian after _Stupendemys_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archelon

Εδώ αξίζει να πούμε ότι δεν υπήρχε ελληνική λέξη όταν φτιάχτηκε η λατινική κάπου στο τέλος του 19ου αιώνα ενώ στους αρχαίους _χελών_ ή _χελλών_ είναι αυτό το ψάρι (ο κέφαλος της πρώτης πρότασης). Στον Πάπυρο το γένος της προϊστορικής χελώνας είναι *το Άρχελον*. Και ο Κωνσταντινίδης δίνει την απόδοση *αρχιχελώνη*. Οπότε καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί οι άνθρωποι της οργάνωσης τη γράφουν με κεφαλαία και αποφεύγουν να την τονίσουν ή να την κλίνουν. Μιλάνε για το σύλλογό τους και αναζητούν συντάξεις με ονομαστική πτώση. Αν την ήξεραν όλη αυτή την ταλαιπωρία, θα την είχαν ονομάσει ΤΟ ΚΑΥΚΑΛΟ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2013)

Σιγά μην διάλεγαν τόσο λαϊκάντικη λέξη. Οι ελληνικές οργανώσεις συνηθίζουν να ψάχνονται για κάτι αρχαίο, κάτι με αίγλη, όπως Αρχελών, Αρκτούρος, Άργος, Οδυσσέας, Αίσωπος, κτλ.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2013)

Και ο συνδυασμός που σκοτώνει: εξελληνισμός στη μεταγραφή και μετά... ακλισιά:

του Λέων Τολστόι
του Λέων Τρότσκι

Τα περισσότερα παραδοσιακά γράφουν «του Λέοντος Τολστόι». Ο Τρότσκι ταλαιπωρείται: του Λέοντος, του Λέον, του Λεόν. Το παραδοσιακό είναι «του Λεόν».


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2013)

Έπρεπε να το είχαμε κάνει "Λιονταρής" να τελειώνουμε.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2013)

Έχει και παρέα όμως, τον Ουγκό: _του *Βίκτωρ_. Και άλλους ηττημένους Βίκτορες.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία:

Τη _ρετροσπεκτίβα_, εντάξει, τη χωνέψαμε.

Ήρθε η ώρα να δεχτούμε και τον _ρετροσκοπικό_;

[...] αλλά και η ρετροσκοπική διάθεση που όλους μας έχει πιάσει μάς κάνουν να στρεφόμαστε ξανά σε πράγματα λιγότερο εξεζητημένα, απαλλαγμένα από φανφάρες. 
http://www.tovima.gr/vimamen/spirits/article/?aid=446892


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2013)

...
Πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά. 

Την ίδια ώρα το γράφαμε. :)


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2013)

Ο χορός του Ζαλόγγου έχει έρθει στην επικαιρότητα, αλλά μερικοί ξέχασαν πώς είναι το τοπωνύμιο στην ονομαστική, έτσι: Ο Ζάλογγος της Κεντροαριστεράς σε άρθρο γνωστού δημοσιογράφου στην Καθημερινή.

Βέβαια, σποραδικά εμφανίζεται και ο αρσενικός τύπος, αλλά σε τίτλο άρθρου, με μεταφορική σημασία, θαρρώ πως είναι μαργαριταράκι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

Το αντίστροφο συμβαίνει με τον Βροντάδο.

Δηλαδή, ενώ _το Ζάλογγο_ γίνεται _ο Ζάλογγος_, δεν αποκλείεται να δεις _ο Βροντάδος_ να γίνεται «*το Βροντάδο*» στην ονομαστική.

Το Βροντάδο είναι ένα ακόμα όμορφο χωριό της Χίου
Το Βροντάδο είναι πολύ γνωστό από το «Ρουκετοπόλεμο».

Εδώ βοηθά να θυμόμαστε να γράφουμε *τον* και *στον* στην αιτιατική όταν ακολουθεί αρσενικό κύριο όνομα (ακόμα και γνωστό και που δεν χρειάζεται ευφωνικό _ν_: _στον Γιώργο, τον Ρήνο_) ή και, γενικότερα, ουσιαστικό που το γένος του είναι αδιαφανές. Άλλωστε, η νέα γραμματική θέλει _ν_ με όλα τα αρσενικά. Έτσι, στο μέλλον θα βλέπουμε «το Ζάλογγο» και θα ξέρουμε σίγουρα ότι είναι ουδέτερο αφού το άρθρο δεν έχει –_ν_ (ναι, καλά…  ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

Λήμμα *μνήμη* στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*μνήμη* (η) {χωρ. γεν. πληθ.} [...]
που σημαίνει «χωρίς γενική πληθυντικού». Κάποιος πρέπει να τους μιλήσει για τις μεταφραστικές μνήμες.

μεταφραστικών μνημών


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 2, 2013)

Και όχι μόνο: Μνημών RAM


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2013)

...
Από σπόντα, από τα σημερινά Ιουνιανά, τα μεζεδάκια του συνονόματου, μαθαίνω - εκτός από το ότι τόσα χρόνια έτρωγα όχι πατάτες και κρεμμύδια, αλλά γεώμηλα και κρόμμυα (ξέχασε τα λυκοπερσικά ) - ότι τόσα χρόνια που πλάνιζα, πλανιόμουν.



Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών said:


> *Το μαστορεύειν ως απελευθέρωση*
> ...
> Παντού στα μπαλκόνια οι άνθρωποι έχουν αρχίσει να μαστορεύουν. Θες η κρίση, θες η ανάγκη, αναγκαζόμαστε να ανακαλύψουμε εκείνο που μας δένει με την καθημερινότητα, δηλαδή τη δημιουργία.
> 
> ...


Με τα δυο χεράκια πλάθω κουλουράκια, πλάθω κάτι εύπλαστο όπως το ζυμάρι, όχι ξυλαράκια. 
Με την πλάνη _πλανίζω_ (ή _πλανάρω_ ή _πλανιάρω_), δηλαδή κάνω την επιφάνεια ενός σκληρού υλικού λεία, ομαλή, λειαίνω (άντε και «ξυρίζω», wood shavings). Το πολύ πολύ να πω ότι _διαμορφώνω_, όχι _πλάθω_.

*πλάνη* 2 η : εργαλείο ή μηχάνημα που χρησιμοποιείται για τη λείανση σκληρών επιφανειών (κυρ. ξύλου ή μετάλλου). 
[υστλατ. plan(a) μεταπλ. _-η_ ίσως κατά το _σμίλη_]

Το μαστόρεμα θέλει προσοχή, να μην κάνεις άλλα αντ' άλλων, να μην πλανιέσαι αντί να πλανίζεις. Plain and simple.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Και όχι μόνο: Μνημών RAM



Διαφωνώ μ' αυτό. Θεωρώ ότι είναι λάθος χρήση. Η υπολογιστική μνήμη -οποιουδήποτε τύπου- είναι *μία* έννοια· πάντα ενικός. Είτε αποτελείται από ένα είτε από εκατό modules, είναι πάντα *η μνήμη* RAM. Και στα αγγλικά, άλλωστε, το ίδιο συμβαίνει· έχουμε memory modules ή chips.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο πληθυντικός· θα έχεις μόνο φράση με modules ή chips. Όμως το φαινόμενο παρατηρείται με άλλες λέξεις, π.χ. three sugars, τρεις ζάχαρες. Έτσι και στα ελληνικά θα συναντήσεις και τις _μνήμες_:
Πωλούνται μερικές μνήμες μετά από αναβαθμίσεις.
http://www.vstromhellasforum.com/t24833-topic

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και ποίηση:
Πωλούνται μερικές μνήμες μετά από αναβαθμίσεις...


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Διαφωνώ μ' αυτό. Θεωρώ ότι είναι λάθος χρήση. Η υπολογιστική μνήμη -οποιουδήποτε τύπου- είναι *μία* έννοια· πάντα ενικός. Είτε αποτελείται από ένα είτε από εκατό modules, είναι πάντα *η μνήμη* RAM. Και στα αγγλικά, άλλωστε, το ίδιο συμβαίνει· έχουμε memory modules ή chips.



Ναι μεν, αλλά το _μνήμες_ είναι απείρως καλύτερο από τα «σιμάκια» και τα «ντιμάκια» (SIMM και DIMM modules) που χρησιμοποιούσαμε παλιά! Αν βάλεις από τη μια μεριά την έλλειψη καθιερωμένης απόδοσης για το _module_ και από την άλλη το πόσο εύκολα επεκτείνεται η σημασία της λέξης «μνήμη» (βλέπε και τις μεταφραστικές), καταλαβαίνεις ότι η ένστασή σου δεν έχει καμία τύχη: your argument is invalid, που λένε και στο 9gag :-D :-D


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Α, η ένστασή μου αφορά τα κομπιουτερίστικα, όχι τα μεταφραστικά. Τα σιμάκια και τα ντιμάκια* έχουν πεθάνει, αλλά ούτε τότε χρησιμοποιούσα αυτές τις λέξεις. Δεν προτείνω κάτι καινούργιο, απλά τον ενικό αριθμό:

Ο υπολογιστής σου θέλει νέα μνήμη / αναβάθμιση μνήμης
Πάω να αγοράσω μνήμη
Βγάλε την μνήμη και ξαναπροσπάθησε
Δοκίμασε να αφαιρέσεις το ένα τσιπάκι μνήμης

Η ένστασή μου αφορά το ότι η μνήμη μετριέται σε αποθηκευτικό χώρο, σε αντίθεση π.χ. με την ανθρώπινη μνήμη που μετριέται σαν συμβάν.


* η χρήση αυτής της λέξης πρέπει να έσβησε κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '90, με τον πόλεμο των μνημών (Rambus εναντίον DDR). Ορίστε, χρησιμοποίησα πληθυντικό, αλλά με άλλη έννοια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο υπολογιστής σου θέλει νέα μνήμη / αναβάθμιση μνήμης
> Πάω να αγοράσω μνήμη
> Βγάλε την μνήμη και ξαναπροσπάθησε
> Δοκίμασε να αφαιρέσεις το ένα τσιπάκι μνήμης


Ωραία τα παραδείγματα, Ελληγεννή. Ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε μερικά από αυτά σε γενικότερο ρέτζιστερ:

_Ο υπολογιστής σου θέλει νέα μνήμη / αναβάθμιση μνήμης._
Πού πουλάνε μνήμη να αγοράσω;  Όχι! Σωστό: Πού πουλάνε *μνήμες*; Στα καταστήματα _(που ειδικεύονται στην πώληση)_ μνημών. :)

_Πάω να αγοράσω μνήμη._
Φέρανε από την καινούργια μνήμη;  Όχι! Σωστό: Φέρανε καινούργιες *μνήμες*; Ναι, στα καταστήματα μνημών. :)

κ.ο.κ.

Στην ουσία, λοιπόν, εδώ οι _μνήμες_ είναι μια πολύ χρήσιμη συντόμευση για τα τσιπάκια μνήμης. Το εννοιολογικό περιεχόμενο της λέξης διευρύνθηκε, η γενική πληθυντικού είναι απαραίτητη («πόλεμος μνημών έχει ξεσπάσει μεταξύ των κατασκευαστών Α και Β»), η γλώσσα την δημιούργησε χωρίς μα και μου και δεν πά' να λένε τα λεξικά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Επίσης μπορείς σε όλα αυτά να αντικαταστήσεις με _RAM_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης μπορείς σε όλα αυτά να αντικαταστήσεις με _RAM_.


Όχι, δεν μπορείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Εχμ... φατσούλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2013)

Τίτλος στο δελτίο του Σκάι:

Κώστας Παπανικολάου
Καλοσφαιριστής Ολυμπιακού

Το καταλαβαίνω, αφού ο Ολυμπιακός είναι πρωταθλητής, σίγουρα θα έχει καλοσφαιριστές. Οι άλλες ομάδες θα έχουν μάλλον κακοσφαιριστές.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

Αυτό ήταν σαρδάμ ή γραπτό;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2013)

Γραπτό, βέβαια. Δεν είπα "τίτλος"; Πάνω στην οθόνη.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

Nταξ μωρέ, ένα -αθ- φάγαν κατά λαθ...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2013)

Από αστυνομικό σίριαλ σε κάποιο κανάλι, δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τώρα ποιο και πού. 
Στέκονται δυο άτομα μπροστά στη βιτρίνα ενός καταστήματος που έχει έργα τέχνης από ελεφαντόδοντο και ολόκληρους χαυλιόδοντες. Λέει ο ένας: Elephant tusks! Υπότιτλος: Προβοσκίδες ελέφαντα.

ΟΚ, συνάδελφε, ό,τι πεις. Αφού βρίσκεις λογικό να έχουν κόψει την προβοσκίδα του ελέφαντα και να την έχουν στη βιτρίνα, πώς να σου πει κανείς όχι;


----------



## pidyo (Jun 9, 2013)

Στον επίσημο φετινό φορολογικό οδηγό, στη σελ. 23 έχει ένα «*ΕΠΙΣΗΜΕΝΕΤΑΙ*» που βγάζει μάτι έτσι όπως είναι στοιχειοθετημένο, με τα έντονα κεφαλαία του. _Επισημένεται _το λάθος δηλαδή και _μένεται _η ορθογραφική ενόχληση.


----------



## Zann (Jun 9, 2013)

Από τη σελίδα της Pollyanna Whittier στο Facebook:

"Άσμα ηρωικό και πένθιμο για τους μεταφραστές μας.
Κωμική σειρά στο STAR, (" $#*! My Dad Says") . Ο γιος ξυπνάει περπατώντας αργά και σκυφτός, μετά από μια νύχτα ύπνου στο ράντσο στη σοφίτα. Ο πατέρας (o τερρρρράστιος William Shatner!) με ειρωνικό γελάκι τον ρωτάει:

"Why are you walking around like you're in your third trimester??"

O Έλλην γλωσσομαθής ξερόλας μεταφραστής μεταφράζει:

"Γιατί περπατάς όπως όταν ήσουν φοιτητής"?

Δεν περιγράφω άλλο."


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2013)

Έπρεπε να του μπουν ψύλλοι στ' αυτιά ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν το χιούμορ να έχει στόχο το περπάτημα ενός φοιτητή -- πού είναι το αστείο, δηλαδή; Η αλήθεια είναι το "ευκολότερο" πράγμα στον κόσμο (όπως νομίζουν μερικοί), που είναι ο υποτιτλισμός, γίνεται πολύ δύσκολο όταν έχεις να μεταφράσεις χιούμορ ή ιδιωματισμούς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

«Γιατί περπατάς σαν ετοιμόγεννη;»

Να βάζουμε και μια απόδοση, γιατί δεν ξέρουν όλοι τα απαραίτητα αγγλικά.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> «Γιατί περπατάς σαν ετοιμόγεννη;»
> 
> Να βάζουμε και μια απόδοση, γιατί δεν ξέρουν όλοι τα απαραίτητα αγγλικά.


Third Trimester pregnancy


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ένα μικρό -χμμ- το είπα μέσα μου όταν είδα την παρομοίωση με την ετοιμόγεννη. Μπορεί η μετάφραση να ήταν αλλαντάλλων, αλλά κι εμείς άλλα πράγματα εννοούμε όταν λέμε σε κάποιον ότι κάνει/περπατάει/τρώει κλπ σαν ετοιμόγεννη.
Προφανώς το παιδί είχε πιαστεί από τον ύπνο στο άβολο ράντζο, οπότε εγώ θα προτιμούσα κάτι σαν: γιατί περπατάς σαν πιασμένος/χεσμένος/κατουρημένος/σκουριασμένος ή στο πολύ προχώ: σαν τον σκουράντζο Η ετοιμόγεννη πάει συνήθως σαν την πάπια, όχι σαν στραβοσουγιάς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

Με ενδιέφερε απλώς να δοθεί εξήγηση σε πρώτο επίπεδο, δηλαδή με τι έχει σχέση το third trimester. Αποκεί και πέρα, την παρομοίωση την κάνεις με βάση την εικόνα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Μέσα σ΄όλα τα στενάχωρα, βρέθηκε και κάτι ξεκαρδιστικό:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13515-11-6-2013-Κλείνει-η-ΕΡΤ&p=190873#post190873

Εγώ πάλι να σημειώσω ότι δεν λέμε «κατά κεραία», όπως φαίνεται να δήλωσε πάνω στη σύγχισή του / σύγχυσή του ο Ε. Βενιζέλος:
«Ολα όσα περιλαμβάνονται στις δύο σημερινές ανακοινώσεις του Γραφείου Τύπου του ΠΑΣΟΚ για την ΕΡΤ, το ΠΑΣΟΚ τα εννοεί απολύτως και θα τα τηρήσει κατά κεραία».

Κατά γράμμα, μέχρι κεραίας. Εκτός αν είναι καινούργια έκφραση σε σχέση με τις κεραίες που έπαψαν να εκπέμπουν.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2013)

...
Λεξιλογιστί: *κεραία, μέχρι κεραίας*



nickel said:


> ...
> Πάντως, από το σύμβολο (και όχι από το κέρατο) προήλθε η έκφραση *μέχρι κεραίας*, δηλαδή χωρίς καμία παράλειψη, *down to the last detail*.


----------



## Costas (Jun 12, 2013)

Από το μήνυμα των ανώνυμων: we are legion = είμαστε λεγεώνα (tvxs)


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Χαμηλό βαθμό στη λογοτεχνία και την πολιτική ορολογία παίρνει ο συντάκτης του αποψινού λόγου του πρωθυπουργού στην απονομή των Βραβείων ΕΒΕΑ 2013 για επιχειρήσεις και επιχειρηματίες στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών. Τον έβαλε να πει:

Και λέω ψευδο-προοδευτικότητας, γιατί εδώ συνέβη και εκείνο που ο Τζορζ Όργουελ περιγράφει στο περίφημο βιβλίο του «1984» ως “new talk”. Τότε που οι λέξεις έχασαν το όνομά τους και κατέληξαν να σημαίνουν το αντίθετο ακριβώς απ’ ό,τι σήμαιναν μέχρι τότε.

Ε όχι «new talk», δεν το θυμάστε καλά. *Newspeak*. 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7888-Newspeak-(or-newspeak)-νεογλώσσα


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2013)

...
Could be newspeak for "newspeak", though.  Newspeakers' double-talk. And talk. And talk. Τοκ-τοκ.
Doublethink.


----------



## Costas (Jun 13, 2013)

Έλξη του...επιθέτου από το αναφορικό: "άσχετος εν πολλοίς για όλων όσων αναγκάστηκε να επιληφθεί". (Τζίνα Δαβιλά,προταγκον 12/6)


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Χαμηλό βαθμό στη λογοτεχνία και την πολιτική ορολογία παίρνει ο συντάκτης του αποψινού λόγου του πρωθυπουργού στην απονομή των Βραβείων ΕΒΕΑ 2013 για επιχειρήσεις και επιχειρηματίες στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών. Τον έβαλε να πει:
> 
> Και λέω ψευδο-προοδευτικότητας, γιατί εδώ συνέβη και εκείνο που ο Τζορζ Όργουελ περιγράφει στο περίφημο βιβλίο του «1984» ως “new talk”. Τότε που οι λέξεις έχασαν το *όνομά* τους και κατέληξαν να σημαίνουν το αντίθετο ακριβώς απ’ ό,τι σήμαιναν μέχρι τότε.
> ...



Come to doublethink of it, οι λέξεις μάλλον το _νόημά_ τους χάνουν, όχι το _όνομά_ τους.

- Πώς την είπαμε αυτή τη λέξη;
- Προοδευτικότητα.
- Από σήμερα θα τη λέμε προοδευτικοτηΤούλα. Ή Ρούλα η ψευτρούλα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2013)

Βλέπετε τι μπορείς να πάθεις όταν εμπιστεύεσαι τυφλά τον σπελτσέκα (ή, χειρότερα, όταν τα 'χεις κάνει πλακάκια με το autocorrect) — βγαίνει «ιδιαίτερος» αντί «ιδιαιτέρως»:


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2013)

*Μικρογνώση*:

Πώς είπαμε, Ζάζουλα, ότι λέγεται στην Αμερική το Βιβλίο Αδικημάτων και Συμβάντων;  Police blotter.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2013)

...
Partly blotted out, the one above.


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2013)

η φωτογραφία *ανέβηκε στο τουίτερ* (ή στο φέισμπουκ ή οπουδήποτε).

Δεν ανέβηκε μόνη της, την ανέβασαν. Η φωτογραφία *ανεβάστηκε *στο τουίτερ.

Ή είναι κι αυτή μια από τις όμορφες διακρίσεις που όμορφα θα καούν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

«Θα» καούν; Τώωωρα;


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2013)

Αυτό έχει καεί εδώ και χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Εδώ κλείνει η ΕΡΤ. Μόνη της ή την κλείνουν;


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2013)

Όχι, δεν είναι καλό το παράδειγμα. Δεν γίνεται αμέσως κατανοητό το *κλείστηκε*, μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί. Συνήθως λέμε _κλείστηκα στο ασανσέρ_ (άθελά μου) ή _κλείστηκα στο γραφείο_ (και ξαναβγήκα έπειτα από δύο εικοσιτετράωρα) ή _κλείστηκα στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου_ (με τη Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς, εθελοντικά).
Οι επιχειρήσεις, τα μαγαζιά κλείνουν. Για λίγο ή οριστικά.

Ούτε είναι εύκολο το _κλείνεται η ΕΡΤ_. Ενώ _ανεβάζεται μια παράσταση_, _ανεβάζεται _και η φωτογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2013)

Ενώ τα άλμπουμ, τα βιβλία και τα περιοδικά κυκλοφορούνται. Το λέει και το ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά και το κυκλοφορεί δεν θα το λέγαμε ασυνήθιστο για βιβλίο, εφημερίδα, δίσκους:

Κυκλοφορεί η Ελευθεροτυπία
Κυκλοφορεί ο νέος δίσκος
Κυκλοφορεί το περιοδικό
Κυκλοφορεί το βιβλίο


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2013)

Εγώ σε κανένα δεν χρησιμοποιώ τον παθητικό τύπο: ανέβηκε ποστ για το neritic, κλείνει η ΕΡΤ και κυκλοφόρησε το καινούριο βιβλίο του Σαραντάκου και εγώ ακόμα δεν το διάβασα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά και το κυκλοφορεί δεν θα το λέγαμε ασυνήθιστο για βιβλίο, εφημερίδα, δίσκους:
> ...



Το «κυκλοφορείται» πάντως όχι _ασυνήθιστο_ θα το λέγαμε, _καθόλου _δεν θα το λέγαμε οι περισσότεροι. Κυκλοφορεί λιγάκι σε κάποιους κύκλους - 388 γκουγκλοευρήματα έχει, με πάρα πολλές αυτόματες αντιγραφές σε κοπιπαστότοπους· ωστόσο τα μισά και παραπάνω ήθελαν να είναι ενεργητικά, _κυκλοφορείτε_, αλλά την έπαθαν*.

Αλλιώς, και τα αυτοκίνητα θα κυκλοφορούνταν, αφού συνηθέστατα δεν κυκλοφορούν μόνα τους, χωρίς οδηγό, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον.

_Κυκλοφορεί ή κυκλοφορείται;_ από το Περιγλώσσιο. 

* Ένας ονειροκρίτης μ' άρεσε: Αν δείτε ότι κυκλοφορείται γυμνός στους δρόμους το όνειρο σημαίνει πως σύντομα θα βρείτε την εσωτερική σας γαλήνη και αυτοπεποίθηση και θα ξεπεράσετε συναισθηματικά προβλήματα που σας βασανίζουν από καιρό.
Ποιος κυκλοφορείται γυμνός; Στο κλαρί θα μας *βγάλεται, πανταχόθεν βαλλόμενους;


----------



## sarant (Jun 13, 2013)

Το "κυκλοφορείται" το χρησιμοποιεί ο Θόδωρος ο Μωυσιάδης και λίγοι ακόμα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο ΛΝΕΓ (ή τουλάχιστον σε κάποιαν έκδοσή του), υπάρχει σημείωμα όπου ναι μεν λέει πως ορισμένοι προσεχτικοί ομιλητές προτιμούν το "κυκλοφορείται" (και λέει και γιατί), αλλά το λεξικό προκρίνει ως πρώτο τύπο το "κυκλοφορεί", που το θεωρεί καθιερωμένο. Και το λινκ του Δαεμάνου από τον Περιγλώσσιο επιβεβαιώνει ότι καλά θυμάμαι.

Το "ανέβηκε/ανεβάστηκε" του Εαρίωνα το θεωρώ πιο υπαρκτή απορία από το "κυκλοφορώ/-ούμαι" αλλά κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι η διάκριση έχει καεί. Ωστόσο, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και "ανεβάστηκε", παλιά, για παραστάσεις και θεατρικά έργα. (Εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι διάκριση; Μάλλον όχι. Εγώ γράφω καμιά φορά "το σημερινό άρθρο ανεβαίνει με αυτόματο πιλότο", αλλά αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει διάκριση, αφού με τη λογική του Εαρίωνα το 'ανεβαίνει' σημαίνει πως το άρθρο ανεβαίνει μόνο του, άρα αυτό που έγραψα θα ήταν πλεοναστικό, και αλλιώς θα έλεγα 'ανεβάζεται').


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2013)

sarant said:


> Το "κυκλοφορείται" το χρησιμοποιεί ο Θόδωρος ο Μωυσιάδης και λίγοι ακόμα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο ΛΝΕΓ (ή τουλάχιστον σε κάποιαν έκδοσή του), υπάρχει σημείωμα όπου ναι μεν λέει πως ορισμένοι προσεχτικοί ομιλητές προτιμούν το "κυκλοφορείται" (και λέει και γιατί), αλλά το λεξικό προκρίνει ως πρώτο τύπο το "κυκλοφορεί", που το θεωρεί καθιερωμένο. Και το λινκ του Δαεμάνου από τον Περιγλώσσιο επιβεβαιώνει ότι καλά θυμάμαι.
> ...



ΛΝΕΓ, Β' έκδοση (2002), σημείωμα στο λήμμα _*κυκλοφορώ*_:

*κυκλοφορώ ή κυκλοφορούμαι*; Ορισμένοι προσεκτικοί ομιλητές τής Ελληνικής, ακολουθώντας παλαιότερα φιλολογικά διδάγματα, χρησιμοποιούν τον μεσοπαθητικό τ. *κυκλοφορούμαι* αντί τού ενεργ. κυκλοφορώ: _Το βιβλίο του για την Κύπρο θα κυκλοφορηθεί τον Σεπτέμβριο - Τελευταία κυκλοφορούνται φήμες περί παραιτήσεως τού υπουργού από την κυβέρνηση_. Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν τον τ. _κυκλοφορούμαι_ ακολουθούν τον τ. με τον οποίο εμφανίζεται το ρ. στην Αρχαία Ελληνική, όπου υπήρχε μόνο τ. _κυκλοφορούμαι_ με τη σημ. «περιστρέφομαι» (ο Αριστοτέλης χρησιμοποιεί και ουσ. η κυκλοφορία με την αρχ. σημασία «η κυκλική κίνηση» ως αντίθετο τού αρχ. ευθυφορία) Έτσι θεωρήθηκε ότι ο «σωστός» τύπος τού ρ. είναι _κυκλοφορούμαι_. Ωστόσο, σε νεότερους χρόνους σχηματίστηκε και ενεργ. τ. _κυκλοφορώ_ με αμετάβατη (χωρίς αντικείμενο) και μεταβατική (με αντικείμενο) χρήση: _Κυκλοφόρησε ένα καινούργιο περιοδικό για τους νέους - Κυκλοφόρησε προκηρύξεις εναντίον των πολιτικών αντιπάλων του_. Ο τ. _κυκλοφορώ_ σχηματίστηκε πιθανότατα με βάση το _κυκλοφορία_ κατά το σχήμα _αδιαφορία - αδιαφορώ, οπλοφορία - οπλοφορώ, πληροφορία - πληροφορώ, δυσφορία - δυσφορώ_, από περιπτώσεις δηλ. ουσιαστικών σε -ορία, παραγώγων από ρήματα. Επειδή δε η χρήση είναι αυτή που καθορίζει τα γλωσσικά πράγματα, το _κυκλοφορώ_ (με ή χωρίς αντικείμενο) είναι αυτό που έχει σήμερα επικρατήσει.


Συγκεντρώσαμε αρκετό υλικό για το παράγωγο νήμα ή ακόμα; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 13, 2013)

Αυτό το _ανέβηκε_ είναι νέα έννοια, αν και από κοντά υπάρχει και η παλιότερη έννοια "ανέβηκε η παράσταση". Αφού την παράσταση κάποιος την ανέβασε, θα ήταν λογικό να περιμένουμε ότι η _παράσταση ανεβάστηκε_.


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Το λέει και το ΛΝΕΓ.



Έλεος, Νίκελ, μη με χτυπάς με το υπερόπλο :laugh:

Ας είναι. Δεν θα επιμείνω, αφού πια το βρίσκετε τόσο παρωχημένο. Επισημαίνω όμως ότι τα αντιπαραδείγματα που μου φέρνετε δεν είναι ακριβώς ισοδύναμα: το *κυκλοφορώ */ *κυκλοφορούμαι *και το *κλείνω*/ *κλείνομαι *είναι ζεύγη ενεργητικού / παθητικού του ίδιου ρήματος· στη δική μου περίπτωση είναι δύο διαφορετικά ρήματα: *ανεβαίνω */ *ανεβάζομαι*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> Έλεος, Νίκελ, μη με χτυπάς με το υπερόπλο :laugh:
> 
> Ας είναι. Δεν θα επιμείνω, αφού πια το βρίσκετε τόσο παρωχημένο. Επισημαίνω όμως ότι τα αντιπαραδείγματα που μου φέρνετε δεν είναι ακριβώς ισοδύναμα: το *κυκλοφορώ */ *κυκλοφορούμαι *και το *κλείνω*/ *κλείνομαι *είναι ζεύγη ενεργητικού / παθητικού του ίδιου ρήματος· στη δική μου περίπτωση είναι δύο διαφορετικά ρήματα: *ανεβαίνω */ *ανεβάζομαι*.



Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο παράδειγμα που έδωσα:

Ανεβάζω παράσταση // η παράσταση ανέβηκε.

Το ένα είναι ανεβάζω και το άλλο ανεβαίνω.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2013)

...
Εαρίωνα, αφιερωμένο. :) Πρωινή ανεβαστική μουσική. Πολλοί ανέβηκαν και ανεβάστηκαν στο Γούντστοκ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 24, 2013)

Μπορεί η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. να έκλεισε, αλλά οι μεταφραστές της παραμένουν ακμαιότατοι.

_A last tête-à-tête today is not excluded_


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2013)

Lexoplast said:


> Μπορεί η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. να έκλεισε, αλλά οι μεταφραστές της παραμένουν ακμαιότατοι.
> 
> _A last tête-à-tête today is not excluded_



A tête-à-tête on a *table d'haute. ;) The last supper. 

As for the ERT issue, Antonis Samaras*, in an interview with the “Vima” newspaper, is finally admitting that ERT was sacrificed like Ifigeneia at the altar of the troika’s temands.

Ξέρω, πληκτρολίσθημα, αλλά είναι στην περίληψη με μεγάλα γράμματα και βγάζει μάτι. 

*Teh man witout a plan.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 24, 2013)

Χαχαχα! «ministry of Education and Civilisation»!
Μήπως όμως είναι γκουγκλομετάφραση; «Information says the two leaders had two meetings...» (Πληροφορίες λένε ότι...)


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2013)

...
Όλο το άρθρο κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι μετάφρασμα από όχι και τόσο φυσικό ομιλητή της αγγλικής. Πρόσεξε και τα of the... κάθε τόσο, το configuration για τον «σχηματισμό νέας κυβέρνησης» κλπ. Αν είχε και μηχανική βοήθεια, δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## sarant (Jun 25, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να μπει εδώ ή στα ρετούς. Τίτλος στα ηλεΝέα:

Βορίδης: Δεν πικράθηκα, επειδή δεν υπουργοποιήθηκα.

Ας πούμε ότι δεν ξέρουμε πρόσωπα και πράγματα. Τι καταλαβαίνετε εσείς; Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν πικράθηκε και αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι δεν υπουργοποιήθηκε. Αν τον έκαναν υπουργό, θα πικραινόταν. Καταλαβαίνω λάθος; 
Θα διορθωνόταν η κατάσταση αν έλειπε το κόμμα; Αν ναι, είναι αρκετή προφύλαξη ένα κόμμα;

Μια λύση θα ήταν το ουσιαστικό: Δεν πικράθηκα από τη μη υπουργοποίησή μου.
Μια άλλη: Δεν με πίκρανε το ότι δεν υπουργ./έγινα υπουργός.
Και με τις λιγότερες αλλαγές: Δεν πικράθηκα που δεν υπουργοποιήθηκα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarant, με το κόμμα κι εγώ διαβάζω αυτό που κατάλαβες κι εσύ. Κι όταν σκέφτηκα τη διατύπωση που θ' αποτύπωνε εκείνο που _πραγματικά _εννοούσε ο τιτλατζής, τότε μου βγήκε αβίαστα το τελευταίο σου (_Δεν πικράθηκα που δεν υπουργοποιήθηκα_).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2013)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο διαβάζω με το κόμμα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Sarant, με το κόμμα κι εγώ διαβάζω αυτό που κατάλαβες κι εσύ. Κι όταν σκέφτηκα τη διατύπωση που θ' αποτύπωνε εκείνο που _πραγματικά _εννοούσε ο τιτλατζής, τότε μου βγήκε αβίαστα το τελευταίο σου (_Δεν πικράθηκα που δεν υπουργοποιήθηκα_).


Έτσι ακριβώς και από δω.

Άντε τώρα να πείσω μερικούς συναδέλφους, που μόλις σκεφτούν το «επειδή», του έχουν βάλει ήδη το κόμμα μπροστά, αυτόματα και μηχανικά, χωρίς να διαβάσουν τι νόημα προκύπτει τελικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2013)

Σε χθεσινό σίριαλ στον Άλφα είδα την εξής πρωτότυπη χρήση των κομμάτων:

Γεια σου μπαμπά. (Δεν έβαλε κόμμα.)
Δεν θέλω να με λες, μπαμπά. (Ναι, εδώ βρήκε να βάλει το κόμμα.)


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2013)

...
Και πώς τον ή την έλεγε ο μπαμπάς; Ή μήπως ήταν κανένα βόρειο «Δεν θέλω να μου λες, μπαμπά»; 
Τι με λες; Μπαμπά; Ποτισμένος ήταν; Με ρούμι;  Ο ευρών αμειφθήσεται, με ροξάκια.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 27, 2013)

erevos_csd said:


> Ελπίζω μόνο η μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά να μην είναι όπως στα Jaga, που στον ενσωματωμένο file manager η μετάφραση του paste (επικόλληση) είναι ζυμαρικά...





tainia said:


> όσο αφορά τις μεταφράσεις μη ξεχνάμε και το "charged" του Nexus 7 όταν είχε φορτιστεί η μπαταρία όπου στα Ελληνικά έγραφε "χρεώθηκε"..!!! Δεν έχουν μόνο τα "εντελώς Κινέζικα" tablets λάθη στη μετάφραση!!! ;)



από *εδώ*


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2013)

= οι εισαγωγείς δεν μεταφράζουν, χρησιμοποιούν μηχανάκια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2013)

Πώς το λένε εκείνο το όχημα με τη βαρέλα που κουβαλάει μπετόν; Σύμφωνα με τον αφηρημένο συντάκτη του in.gr "τσιμινιέρα".




http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231254813
[video=youtube;lBNUSnQX3Lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lBNUSnQX3Lg#at=49[/video]


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2013)

Πάγωσ' η μπετονιέρα
πέτρωσε το γαρμπίλι
και πάει το χαρμάνι όλο στράφι
μαρμάρωσε το φτυάρι
απάνω στο ζεμπίλι
το πηλοφόρι κλαίει απά στο ράφι... :twit:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 29, 2013)

Σχετικά με τον μεγάλο αδελφό του Γιάννη Αντετονκούμπο από εδώ:

Πριν τρία καλοκαίρια ο Θανάσης Αντεντοκούμπο πήρε μεταγραφή στο Μαρούσι. Στον πάγκο της ομάδας εκείνη την περίοδο (στην αρχή της μετά-Βωβού εποχής) καθόταν ο Γιώργος Μπαρτζώκας, ο οποίος εν συνεχεία παραιτήθηκε. Ο "Κούμπο", όπως τον φώναζαν στον Φιλαθλητικό, ήταν ένας παίκτης με εντυπωσιακά αθλητικά προσόντα, ένα "ωμό" (σύμφωνα με την αμερικάνικη έκφραση) ταλέντο, με πολλές προδιαγραφές.

​Μα, χρυσέ μου αγγλομαθή με Λόουερ, το raw δεν μεταφράζεται μόνο "ωμό", για να χρειάζεται να το βάζεις σε εισαγωγικά και να δικαιολογείσαι "σύμφωνα με την αμερικάνικη έκφραση". Μεταφράζεται και ακατέργαστο, σε φυσική κατάσταση και πολλά άλλα. Άνοιξε ένα ρημαδολεξικό πριν καταλήξεις ότι οι εξωτικοί Αμερικάνοι ονομάζουν τα ταλέντα "ωμά"!
raw: επίθ. άψητος, αμαγείρευτος, ωμός: raw vegetables ωμά λαχανικά # *ακατέργαστος, ανεπεξέργαστος, σε φυσική κατάσταση: *raw materials πρώτες ύλες § raw silk ακατέργαστο μετάξι # (για πρόσωπα: ανεκπαίδευτος, πρωτόπειρος: raw recruits ανεκπαίδευτοι νεοσύλλεκτοι, κν. στραβάδια # (για τραύματα κτλ.) ανεπούλωτος, "ανοικτός": raw wound ανοικτό τραύμα # (για επιδερμίδα: γδαρμένος: there were raw patches on his legs υπήρχαν εκδορές στα πόδια του # στερούμενος εκλέπτυνσης ή αισθητικής τελειότητας, "ανώριμος", κν. χοντροκομμένος:
​
Ξέρω, δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Και πολλοί άλλοι αρθρογραφούντες περί τα αθλητικά μιλάνε για ωμά ταλέντα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Πριν τρία καλοκαίρια ο Θανάσης Αντεντοκούμπο πήρε μεταγραφή στο Μαρούσι. Στον πάγκο της ομάδας εκείνη την περίοδο (*στην αρχή της μετά-Βωβού εποχής*) καθόταν ο Γιώργος Μπαρτζώκας, ο οποίος εν συνεχεία παραιτήθηκε.


Όταν το ταλέντο δεν τρώγεται ωμό, τρώγεται μετά Βωβού.
Το _μετά_ + γενική δείχνει συνοδεία. Το χρονικό _μετά_ θέλει αιτιατική, όπως λέμε _μετά Χριστόν_ και _μετά μεσημβρίαν_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 29, 2013)

Φυσικά. Ούτε που το πρόσεξα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Σαραντάκος said:


> Μια και είπα για το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, να σας βάλω ένα μαθηματικό πρόβλημα: Πόσο κάνει 999.000 + 1; Προφανώς 999.001, έτσι; Κι όμως το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, όπως μου επισήμανε προχτές ένας φίλος λέει (τουλάχιστον στην τρίτη έκδοση), στο λήμμα *εκατομμύριο* δίνει τον εξής ορισμό: «εννιακόσιες ενενήντα εννέα χιλιάδες συν ένα, ο αριθμός 1.000.000». Εντάξει, απλή απροσεξία είναι, ας το διορθώσουν (αν δεν το έχουν ήδη διορθώσει στην τέταρτη έκδοση, που δεν την έχω, επειδή δεν μπορώ να σκάω κάθε τόσο κι ένα ογδοντάευρο).


Μεζεδάκια 29/6/2013

Όχι, δεν το έχουν διορθώσει. Το ίδιο λέει και η έκδοση του 2012. Και δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω γιατί διάλεξαν αυτόν τον ορισμό, ο οποίος, γραμμένος σωστά, θα ήταν: «εννιακόσιες ενενήντα εννέα χιλιάδες εννιακόσια ενενήντα εννέα συν ένα»!

Συνέχεια εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...δισεκατομμύρια&p=192877&viewfull=1#post192877


----------



## Costas (Jun 29, 2013)

Αυτό το charged (για μπαταρία) = χρεώθηκε μου θύμισε ότι στο Android, στο Ημερολόγιο, εκεί που βάζεις τις ημερομηνίες μιας δουλειάς ή ενός συμβάντος, το From/To έχει αποδοθεί Από/Προς...  αντί για Από/Έως...


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Costas said:


> το From/To έχει αποδοθεί Από/Προς...  αντί για Από/Έως...


Συχνότατα αυτές οι μεταφράσεις (κειμένων λογισμικού, των «λεκτικών» όπως λέγονται) γίνονται χωρίς να έχει ο μεταφραστής άμεση αντίληψη του συγκειμένου. Μπορεί δηλαδή να έχει το «From/To» χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνεται ότι αυτό έχει σχέση με ημερολόγιο και όχι με διαδρομή. Μπορεί μάλιστα να απέχει από τα λεκτικά που το περιβάλλουν στην εφαρμογή.

Εδώ υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι πατάτα, αλλά ίσως να μετάφραζε για μένα. Εγώ κάνω μια δουλειά από τότε προς τότε, προς κάποιον δυσπροσδιόριστο χρονικό στόχο. Με ρωτά, ας πούμε, ο φίλος μου: «Πότε θα το τελειώσουμε αυτό;» «Προς το χειμώνα» του λέω...


----------



## Costas (Jun 29, 2013)

Ένα κάπως παλιό ολίσθημα. Στον τόμο _Πολύχρωμοι Θεοί - Χρώματα στα αρχαία γλυπτά_, έκδ. Εθν. Αρχαιολ. Μουσείου, 2007, κεφ. "Η ταφική στήλη της Παραμυθίωνος", σελ. 122, η λεζάντα 217 λέει:

_Λεπτομέρεια του Ανθεμίωνος στη στήλη της Παραμυθίωνος_, αντί να πει _Λεπτομέρεια του ανθεμίου στη στήλη της Παραμυθίωνος_.

Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκε ο ολισθήσας από την κεφαλαιογράφηση του αρκτικού γράμματος των κοινών ουσιαστικών στα γερμανικά: είδε des Anthemion (=του ανθεμίου) και φαντάστηκε έναν ανύπαρκτο Ανθεμίωνα. Το περίεργο είναι ότι μέσα στο κείμενο, ακριβώς δίπλα, μεταφράζει κανονικά "ανθέμια"· εκτός κι αν άλλος έκανε το κείμενο και άλλος τις λεζάντες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εδώ υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι πατάτα, αλλά ίσως να μετάφραζε για μένα. Εγώ κάνω μια δουλειά από τότε προς τότε, προς κάποιον δυσπροσδιόριστο χρονικό στόχο. Με ρωτά, ας πούμε, ο φίλος μου: «Πότε θα το τελειώσουμε αυτό;» «Προς το χειμώνα» του λέω...



Αυτή όμως είναι η έκφραση που χρησιμοποιούμε όταν κάνουμε μονοδιάστατη προσέγγιση και μάλιστα χονδροειδή. Το από/μέχρι δείχνει περιθώριο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Είναι «της Παραμυθίωνος» ή μήπως «του Παραμυθίωνος»;



Hellegennes said:


> Αυτή όμως είναι η έκφραση που χρησιμοποιούμε όταν κάνουμε μονοδιάστατη προσέγγιση και μάλιστα χονδροειδή. Το από/μέχρι δείχνει περιθώριο.


Μα γιατί απαντάς σοβαρά;


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είναι «της Παραμυθίωνος» ή μήπως «του Παραμυθίωνος»;



ΟΚ, κοίταξα εδώ.
Thus, Paramythion is probably Pheidiades' bride, bidding him farewell.


Προσθήκη: το ελληνικό διαδίκτυο ξέρει μόνο «του Παραμυθίωνος».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα γιατί απαντάς σοβαρά;



Α, συγγνώμη, έλλειψη φακών.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2013)

Από το in.gr:
Η Καλιφόρνια ήταν από τις πρώτες πολιτείες που νομιμοποίησαν τον γάμο μεταξύ ατόμων του ίδιου φύλου τον Ιούνιο του 2008. Περί τα 14.000 ζευγάρια ομοφυλοφίλων είχαν τότε ενωθεί με τα δεσμά του γάμου. Ωστόσο, έξι μήνες αργότερα υιοθετήθηκε με δημοψήφισμα η «Πρόταση 8», που ορίζει ως γάμο την ένωση μόνο μεταξύ των ετεροφυλόφιλων ζευγαριών.

Όπως έχουμε πει πολλές φορές, η λέξη κλειδί σ' αυτό το ζήτημα είναι "ομόφυλα-ετερόφυλα" και όχι "ομοφυλόφιλα-ετεροφυλόφιλα", επειδή δεν μιλάμε για σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις, αλλά για το φύλο των μελών του ζευγαριού. Εξάλλου, τα ετερόφυλα ζευγάρια δεν αποτελούνται υποχρεωτικά από ετεροφυλόφιλα άτομα. Πάμπολλες εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Ο πρόεδρος Ομπάμα *απέτισε φόρο τιμής* στον εμβληματικό ηγέτη...

Έτσι είπε στις ειδήσεις, που τις ακούω με μισό αφτί (λόγω μειωμένης προσήλωσης). Εντάξει, τον «εμβληματικό ηγέτη» τον άκουσα σωστά (χτες είχα ακούσει «ελλειμματικό ηγέτη»). Αυτή τη φορά απόρησα: Μα ποιος νομίζει ότι είναι ο Ομπάμα και απαιτεί... Όπα!

Και εγώ μεν διόρθωσα την ορθογραφία μέσα μου, αλλά η υποψία που προέκυψε στη συνέχεια επαληθεύτηκε:

**απαίτησε φόρο τιμής*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

Για να τα βάλω δίπλα δίπλα:

Αποτί(ν)ω φόρο τιμής και απαιτώ φόρο υποτέλειας (ή άλλο φόρο, να μην το κάνουμε θέμα)...


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Η μια από τις ανορθογραφίες δημοσιεύεται σε παλιά σελίδα της Ελληνικής Υπηρεσίας του BBC:
Ο πρωθυπουργός της Βρετανίας, Τόνι Μπλερ, απαίτησε φόρο τιμής στα θύματα λέγοντας ότι ...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/greek/worldnews/story/2005/01/050131_plane.shtml

Είναι πολύ πιθανό το λάθος να οφείλεται σε αφηρημένη δακτυλογράφο. Στην Ελληνική Υπηρεσία υπήρχαν δακτυλογράφοι για όσους δημοσιογράφους δεν μπορούσαν να χειριστούν γραφομηχανή (παλιότερα) ή υπολογιστή (μετά το 1979). Ο δημοσιογράφος είχε την αγγλική είδηση ή το αγγλικό σχόλιο και υπαγόρευε στον δακτυλογράφο το ελληνικό κείμενο που (ο πρώτος) θα διάβαζε στο μικρόφωνο. Το ωραιότερο ίσως δακτυλογραφικό λάθος που είχε γίνει ήταν το: «ο να ζει εγκληματίας».


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς το λένε εκείνο το όχημα με τη βαρέλα που κουβαλάει μπετόν; Σύμφωνα με τον αφηρημένο συντάκτη του in.gr "τσιμινιέρα".
> http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231254813
> ...



Επανέρχομαι, με την ευκαιρία, με γκρι τσιμεντί:

Αν θες να φύγεις, φύγε
και μην ξαναγυρίσεις
του μπετατζή το πάρκινγκ
θα κλαις άμα το κλείσεις...

Τα πάντα σου 'χα δώσει
μα εσύ γαϊδούρι ακόμα 
τώρα πάρε τ' αμάξι
τσιμέντο, λάσπη, χώμα...


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στην Ελληνική Υπηρεσία υπήρχαν δακτυλογράφοι για όσους δημοσιογράφους δεν μπορούσαν να χειριστούν γραφομηχανή (παλιότερα) ή υπολογιστή (μετά το 1979).



Την εποχή που το μπιμπισί απόκτησε σάιτ οι δακτυλογράφοι αυτοί είχαν καταργηθεί, οπότε είναι λάθος του δημοσιογράφου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Την εποχή που το μπιμπισί απόκτησε σάιτ οι δακτυλογράφοι αυτοί είχαν καταργηθεί, οπότε είναι λάθος του δημοσιογράφου.


ΟΚ, παρότι τους επισκεπτόμουν, δεν ερευνούσα τις ειδικές συνθήκες εργασίας. Ωστόσο, το συγκεκριμένο λάθος μού φαίνεται ότι είναι ένα κατεξοχήν ακουστικό λάθος: δηλαδή, σου λέει κάποιος [apétisa] και χωρίς να το πολυσκεφτείς γράφεις το πρώτο πράγμα που περνά από το νου σου. Είναι δύσκολο να σκεφτείς «αποτί(ν)ω φόρο τιμής» και να γράψεις το άσχετο. (Εκτός αν ποτέ δεν έχεις σκεφτεί ότι αυτό το [apétisa] δεν είναι τού _απαιτώ_, αλλά τού _αποτί(ν)ω_.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2013)

Εμένα μού συμβαίνει μερικές φορές να κάνω ανάλογα λάθη από απροσεξία, σε ομόηχες λέξεις. Ίσως ο εγκέφαλος μπερδεύεται όταν του ζητάς να αντλήσει πληροφορία με βάση τον ήχο και έχεις την προσοχή σου στραμμένη αλλού.


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2013)

...δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια να τσακωνόμαστε “για το ποιος έβλαψε την Αλεξάνδρεια περισσότερο”.  (Δήλωση Χρύσανθου Λαζαρίδη)

Τη Συρία, Χρύσανθε, τη Συρία.


----------



## sarant (Jul 2, 2013)

Τη Συρία, που χάνει, την αποχαιρετάει...


----------



## Themis (Jul 5, 2013)

Όταν ο Σόιμπλε μπλέκει τα εγκώμια στον Σαμαρά με την έκθεση της τρόικας. Από το In.gr φυσικά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2013)

Themis said:


> Όταν ο Σόιμπλε μπλέκει τα εγκώμια στον Σαμαρά με την έκθεση της τρόικας. Από το In.gr φυσικά.
> 
> View attachment 3983


Ας το έχουμε και σε κείμενο:

Η επίθεση φιλίας και αναγνώρισης των προσπαθειών που έχουν καταβληθεί και της προόδου που έχει σημειωθεί στην Ελλάδα συνεχίζεται από το Βερολίνο. «Βαθιά πεπεισμένος» ότι η έκθεση της τρόικας που θα παρουσιαστεί στο Eurogroup την Δευτέρα θα είναι θετική δηλώνει ο Β.Σόιμπλε, μπλέκοντας εγκώμιο στην κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά.


Σοϊμπλεξά (η).

Σόι μπλε:

Blau Strumpf........... Στρουμφ: ................................Blue Stockings Society

.......... ........................


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2013)

Ως γνωστόν, το δελτίο ειδήσεων του Σταρ είναι το πιο σοβαρό και ενημερωμένο (not). Πού αλλού θα μάθεις τι χρώμα βρακί φορούσε η παγκοσμίως άγνωστη τραγουδίστρια Σούλα Μπούλα όταν σταύρωσε και ξεσταύρωσε τα πόδια της μπροστά στους φακούς των παπαράτσι; 
Χθες, κάνοντας ζάπινγκ. έπιασα μια πρόταση που αφορούσε τον αναμενόμενο βασιλικό τοκετό στη Βρετανία. Περισσότερα λάθη σε μία πρόταση, πεθαίνεις:
"Το μωρό της _πριγκίπισσας _Κάθριν θα είναι _διάδοχος _του βρετανικού θρόνου."
Ούτε πριγκίπισσα είναι η μέλλουσα μητέρα ούτε το μωρό θα είναι διάδοχος. Πέτυχε τον βρετανικό θρόνο πάντως, ευτυχώς δεν είπε ολλανδικό ή σουηδικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2013)

Αν και φυσικά ο συντάκτης ή συντάκτρια του κειμένου προφανώς δεν είχε αυτό κατά νου, η Κέιτ, κάτω από τον μπόνους τίτλο της δούκισας, είναι τυπικά _πριγκίπισσα Ουίλιαμ της Ουαλίας_ (δηλαδή έχει τον τίτλο του άντρα της). Αν ο Ουίλιαμ δεν είχε δεχτεί τον τίτλο του δούκα, θα είχε διατηρήσει και η Κέιτ το προαναφερθέν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2013)

Όταν μπερδεύουν το "υπεραμύνομαι" με το "υπερασπίζομαι. Από το in.gr:

*Υπεραμύνεται τις*, όπως τις χαρακτηρίζει, «μεγάλες επιλογές» που έχει κάνει ο πρώην υπουργός Οικονομικών Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου.


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2013)

"Το Δημόσιο χρειάζεται μεταρρύθμισης" ή κάποια άλλη γενική, δεν το συγκράτησα. Χρήζει+γενική, χρειάζεται+αιτιατική, κε Νότη Μηταράκη.

"Η αυτοδιοίκηση είναι κάτι στο οποίο έχουμε όλοι βυσσοδομήσει όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια". "Ασελγήσει", κε Ευαγγελάτε.

"Τα έτη 1911-1914, ο παντοδύναμος τότε και ιδιαίτερα φιλάρχαιος αυτοκράτορας Γουλιέλμος Κάιζερ (Wilhelm Kaiser) κάνει γνωστή την Κέρκυρα" (Μουσείο Παλαιόπολης [Mon Repos] Κέρκυρας, έκδ. ΥΠΠΟ-ΤΑΠΑ, 2010, σελ. 13α). Το περίεργο είναι ότι στη σελ. 21α τον λέει "ο Γερμανός αυτοκράτορας Γουλιέλμος Β' ".

Και κάτι ενδιαφέρον, από το ίδιο (σελ. 15β): "*Επιφανειακή γεωσκοπική έρευνα* το 1993 σε συνεργασία με το ΙΓΜΕ οδήγησε στον εντοπισμό και άλλων διάσπαρτων αρχαιοτήτων στο κτήμα..." Αυτό αποδίδει το survey?


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2013)

Μα τώρα σοβαρά; Ένα r ξέχασε να πατήσει ο άνθρωπος και έγινε ολόκληρο θέμα στο Twitter! Υποθέτω εξαιτίας του περιεχομένου του μηνύματός του:

Αντικείμενο χλευασμού έγινε την περασμένη εβδομάδα στη Βρετανία ο βουλευτής Αντριου Σέλους για ένα ανορθόγραφο tweet του. Ο βουλευτής, θέλοντας να στηρίξει την απόφαση του υπουργού Οικονομικών να κόψει τις κοινωνικές παροχές σε όσους δεν μιλούν αγγλικά, έγραψε στον λογαριασμό του στο Twitter: «Strongly support the loss of benefits unless claimants lean English» (Στηρίζω με σθένος την απώλεια προνομίων εκτός αν οι δικαιούχοι μάθουν αγγλικά), κάνοντας λάθος και γράφοντας «lean» αντί «learn». Τα ειρωνικά σχόλια για το ανορθόγραφο tweet του βουλευτή φούντωσαν, ώσπου αναγκάστηκε να το διαγράψει. 
(Από το Βήμα)]

Στη Wikipedia ακούγεται ακόμα πιο δραματικό:
He will be long remembered for his - quickly deleted - tweet supporting the removal of benefit entitlement from non-English speakers; "Strongly support the loss of benefits unless claimants lean English."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Selous

Στη συνέχεια η αρθρογράφος του Βήματος καταπιάνεται με τα ορθογραφικά λάθη στην Ελλάδα. Μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρει.
http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=521479


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 10, 2013)

Είναι εμφανές ότι έγινε φασαρία λόγω της ειρωνείας του πράγματος.


----------



## sarant (Jul 10, 2013)

Ακριβώς.

Επί της ουσίας, πάντως, αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί "ανορθόγραφο" το τουίτ.


----------



## Philip (Jul 10, 2013)

Τυπογραφικό μάλλον.


----------



## Irini (Jul 10, 2013)

Το άρθρο της εφημερίδας New York Times διαφωνεί με τα νέα μέτρα λιτότητας και τις απολύσεις στον δημόσιο τομέα, τουλάχιστον σ' αυτήν τη συγκυρία. Λέει όμως η πολιτική της λιτότητας, όσο πολύ αποτυγχάνει ως λύση τόσο πιο αδιαμφισβητήτη πολιτική μάντρα γίνεται και πως η Μέρκελ, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα αλλάξει στάση είτε προεκλογικά είτε μετεκλογικά.

Συνεχίζει: Other lenders like the International Monetary Fund seem more troubled by evidence that austerity has done real damage to the Greek economy.

Το έθνος μεταφράζει (τα έντονα δικά τους):

"Τέλος, επισημαίνεται ότι άλλοι *πιστωτές*, όπως το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο, φαίνονται να *ανησυχούν περισσότερο από το προφανές* ότι η λιτότητα έχει επιφέρει πραγματική καταστροφή στην ελληνική οικονομία.'


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2013)

Από το δελτίο ειδήσεων του Σταρ:

Το δικαστήριο τού *επιδίκασε *πρόστιμο Χ ευρώ.

Δηλαδή, σοβαρά τώρα; Ο άνθρωπος πήγε στο δικαστήριο και ζήτησε να του βάλουν πρόστιμο; Μάλλον "του επέβαλε πρόστιμο" έπρεπε να πούμε, ε;

*επιδικάζω [epiδikázo] -ομαι Ρ2.1 : αναγνωρίζω ως νόμιμη την απαίτηση κάποιου και την ικανοποιώ: Tο δικαστήριο επιδίκασε στον παθόντα το ποσό του ενός εκατομμυρίου δραχμών για ψυχική οδύνη. Mε τη συνθήκη του Bερολίνου επιδικάστηκε στην Ελλάδα η Θεσσαλία.*


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2013)

Ξεκαρδιστικό λήμμα στο _Garner's Modern American Usage_ (τα έντονα, δικά μου):

*per annum* [...]
Occasionally, the phrase is misspelled *per anum*— an embarrassment because the latter means “through the anus” (a medical euphemism actually appearing in some discussions of sex crimes). E.g.:
•	"The interest rates are aggressively pitched—currently 5 per cent gross _per anum_ [read _per annum_] on credit balances." Neasa Maccrlcan, "Bank on New Tcsco Card," _Observer_, 9 June 1996, at 10.
•	"_ndustrial growth in the same period averaged between 9 and 10 percent per anum [read per annum]—an impressive performance by any standard." Atul Kohli, State-Directed Development 187 (2001).
*Whatever the interest rate a debtor must be charged, it’s revolting to think of money being paid that way. Surely it's better to pay in the traditional way: through the nose.*
__

Αν θέλετε να δείτε σωστά παραδείγματα με τη χρήση τού per anum, καλύτερα να κοιτάξετε τα (γκουγκλο)βιβλία:
https://www.google.com/search?q="per+anum"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1_


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2013)

Αυτό το αντιγράφω από τα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου, επειδή το θεωρώ αριστουργηματικό λάθος, σε επανάληψη (Ο υπέρτιτλος λέει «Με διαδικασίες κατ' επείγοντως»), επηρεασμένο από επίρρημα _κατεπειγόντως_, σπασμένο στα δύο όπως άλλοι σπάνε το _κιόλας_ σε «κι όλας».
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231256576


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2013)

Μας τα μαρτυράνε και σε τιτιβίσματα πλέον. Αυτό το είδα στο protagon.gr:

Προφανώς ο κ. Μαυραγάνης είναι πολύ απασχολημένος με την κοπτοραπτική του νέου Φορολογικού Κώδικα, αλλά ας του πει κάποιος από το επιτελείο του πως το «επιδέχομαι» δεν συντάσσεται με γενική.

Υποθέτω ότι ο τιτιβιστής ενοχλήθηκε από το παρακάτω:
Τρίτον, θωρακίζουμε το φορολογικό σύστημα από ένα διεθνές φαινόμενο όπως είναι η φοροδιαφυγή και η φοροαποφυγή εντάσσοντας για πρώτη φορά στη νομοθεσία μας σχετικές διατάξεις και σε αυτό φαντάζομαι ότι δεν έχει κανείς αντίρρηση, δεν είναι κάτι που επιδέχεται κριτικής.
http://www.kerdos.gr/default.aspx?id=1945594&nt=103


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2013)

Αυτό πια αποτελεί σχεδόν ούτε καν πταίσμα, μπροστά σε κάτι χρειάζομαι+γενική κά. Έχει γίνει πια μόδα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2013)

Μα δεν σχολιάζω το σφάλμα (boring!). Σχολιάζω (επειδή μου άρεσε) το ότι μπήκαν σε λαθοθηρική φάση και τα τιτιβίσματα! :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2013)

Ο *τεθνεώς* εθνάρχης, ο *τεθνεώς*. Άκου εκεί «ο *τεθνεών»! (Το είπε ένα χουντοσκύβαλο στη Βουλή.)


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο *τεθνεώς* εθνάρχης, ο *τεθνεώς*. Άκου εκεί «ο *τεθνεών»!


Ναι, όπως ας πούμε ο Παρθενών -> ο Παρθενός :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2013)

GREECE IN COLOUR (1920s)
Amazing vintage photography from Greece by Maynard Owen Williams / Wilhelm Tobien.
http://www.inspirefirst.com/2012/07/12/greece-colour-1920s/

Εκπληκτικές έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας του 1920
Μια διαφορετική Ελλάδα πριν περίπου έναν αιώνα από τον φακό των Maynard Owen Williams / Wilhelm Tobien. Τοιχογραφία μιας εποχής που χάθηκε οριστικά.
http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?...elladas-toy-20&catid=69:life-style&Itemid=102

Δυο ανορθογραφίες στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο του ελληνικού ιστότοπου:
«Οι φωτογραφίες (που φυσικά είναι ασπρόμαυρες) επεξεργάσθηκαν και "καθαρίστηκαν" μεταγενέστερα».

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι έγχρωμες, όχι χρωματισμένες ασπρόμαυρες. Και τι ακριβώς «επεξεργάσθηκαν» οι φωτογραφίες;

(Πάντα με τις επιφυλάξεις του #2485.)

Αλλά απολαύστε τις φωτογραφίες καλύτερα...


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2013)

Μια και η επισήμανση επανέρχεται, να σχολιάσω κι εγώ για άλλη μια φορά ότι η παθητική σύνταξη των αποθετικών μνημονεύεται ήδη από τον Τριανταφυλλίδη, όχι απολύτως απορριπτικά, με τη γνωστή του ανοιχτομυαλιά. Από τότε έχουν περάσει 70 (ολογράφως: εβδομήντα) χρόνια...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2013)

Χθες το βράδυ πρόβαλε ο ΑΝΤ1 την ταινία The Last Castle με τον Ρόμπερτ Ρέντφορντ. Οι υπότιτλοι ήταν ένα απίστευτο περιβόλι με μαργαρίτες από άνθρωπο που προφανώς δεν ήξερε καλά ελληνικά. Αναφέρω μερικά που θυμάμαι:

Lieutenant general = ανθυποστράτηγος
This man seems to have no moral grounding = αυτός ο άνδρας φείδεται ηθικών αρχών.
disgrace = ατιμασμός.
sign of distress = σήμα δυσφορίας (όταν η σημαία είναι κρεμασμένη ανάποδα)

Δυστυχώς, ήταν κλασική περίπτωση του στυλ, "Θέλω να κάνω κι εγώ μερικές μεταφράσεις για να βγάζω το χαρτζιλίκι μου".


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2013)

Ανθυποστράτηγος είναι νομίζω βαθμός στον στρατό της Νομανσλάνδης.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

sarant said:


> Ανθυποστράτηγος είναι νομίζω βαθμός στον στρατό της Νομανσλάνδης.



Ναι, κι όχι με αστέρια, αλλά με τη βούλα του στρατηγού Ρεβινστίνκτ (των Τσαλντεάνων ή των Τσαρλατάν, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα).
Βασταγερά το Τελευταίο Κασλ - το Κρεπόστ Ρεντού Καλέ Καστελοκαστρί - για τον Κρισέικς (τον Γιερμπουτί), ρε γαμώτο!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2013)

Και μερικά ακόμα εξαιρετικά από την ίδια ταινία:

"Εις παράβασην", "κατ' αγνόησην".

Και το "φείδεται ηθικών αρχών" δεν ήταν ακριβώς έτσι. "Φείδεται ηθικών αναστολών" ήταν.

Η μετάφραση εμφανέστατα οφείλεται σε ερασιτέχνη υποτιτλιστή. Από τον ερασιτέχνη δεν μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε τα ρέστα, το χόμπι του κάνει. Τώρα, αν κάποιος επαγγελματίας (λέμε τώρα) αποφάσισε να κατεβάσει ερασιτεχνικούς υποτίτλους και να τους περάσει για δικούς του, τι να πούμε; Δίκιο είχαν οι ερασιτέχνες σε κάποιο σάιτ που ισχυρίζονταν ότι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές τούς κλέβουν τους υποτίτλους.


----------



## StellaP (Jul 22, 2013)

Κάτι παρόμοια συνάντησα κι εγώ χθες σε ταινία κατεβασμένη από το ίντερνετ με μετάφραση εξ ακοής:
Αξιοθετώ (μάλλον αξιολογώ ήθελε να πει)
Κληρεύσω (άγνωστο τι εννοεί)
Από κεινού
Ανυσηχία.
Ήταν που ήταν χαζοχαρούμενη ταινία, αν και του Γούντι Άλεν, την αποτελείωσαν οι υπότιτλοι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν ο Ρότζερ το μετέφρασε μόνος του ή τον βοήθησε το παιδί του καφετζή αλλά δύο κλασικά λάθη σε μια τόσο μικρή πρόταση δεν τα κάνει ούτε ο μηχανικός μεταφραστής. Στο βιντεάκι εδώ ακούμε τον Ρότζερ Γουότερς να διαβάζει: «Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος να είμαι πάλι στο ΟΑΚΑ στάδιο». Όχι «που είμαι», όχι «στο στάδιο ΟΑΚΑ» / «στο ΟΑΚΑ». Έβαλα την πρόταση «I'm very glad to be at OAKA stadium again» στο Google Translate και μου έδωσε: «Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που βρίσκομαι στο ΟΑΚΑ και πάλι». Ρότζερ, τώρα ξέρεις. (Λεπτομέρειες όπως «που θα είμαι» / «που θα βρεθώ» είναι εκτός θέματος...)


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2013)

Ποιός είναι ο Ρότζερ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ποιος είναι ο Ρότζερ;



Κουίζ:


Ο Roger Daltrey
Ο Roger Ebert
Ο Roger Moore
Ο Roger Waters
Ο Roger Rabbit


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2013)

Ο δικός μας Ρότζερ δεν παίζει στο κουίζ επειδή τα ξέρει τα ελληνικούλια του, έτσι;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο δικός μας Ρότζερ δεν παίζει στο κουίζ επειδή τα ξέρει τα ελληνικούλια του, έτσι;



[πάλι απέξω έμεινα;] :)


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2013)

Φρίκη! τίτλος από τους bostanistas: Η μακαρονάδα της Πέμπτης: *η πιο φτωχική, η καλύτερη* (the poorer, the better). Όχι, δε θα πάρω...

Ορθόν: *όσο πιο φτωχική, τόσο καλύτερη*.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2013)

*O* Ρόζαλιντ Φράνκλιν :






*Rosalind Elsie Franklin* (25 July 1921 – 16 April 1958) was a British biophysicist and X-ray crystallographer who made critical contributions to the understanding of the fine molecular structures of DNA, RNA, viruses, coal, and graphite. *Her* DNA work achieved the most fame because DNA (deoxyribonucleic acid) plays an essential role in cell metabolism and genetics, and the discovery of its structure helped *her* co-workers understand how genetic information is passed from parents to children.


*Rosalind Elsie Franklin*
Pioneer Molecular Biologist
There is probably no other *woman* scientist with as much controversy surrounding *her* life and work as Rosalind Franklin.

Pioneer indeed, and controversial even now, isn't she, googly doodly?


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2013)

Πω πω ουγκ-λιά!


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πω πω ουγκ-λιά!



Must be them new interns :






They did find Prof. Charles Xavier, though.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2013)

Ε, ναι ρε παιδιά, πώς να καταλάβει ο άλλος ότι πρόκειται για γυναίκα; Αφού στη μέση του γκουγκλοντουνλήμματος βλέπουμε ξεκάθαρα άτομο απροσδιορίστου φύλου με κοντό μαλλί και μαργαριταρένιο κολιέ*. Το οποίο λέγεται Ρόζαλιντ, πιο αρρενωπό όνομα δε γίνεται. 

* Προφανώς στην Εσπερία οι άντρες φοράνε με το ξεκούμπωτο πουκάμισο αντί για χρυσή αλυσίδα, μαργαριταρένια.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2013)

...
Well, it's not as if they could google it, is it? There wasn't any googling back then, only doodling. 

And Yankee Doodle Da_ft_y. ................................................................................


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2013)

Costas said:


> Φρίκη! τίτλος από τους bostanistas: Η μακαρονάδα της Πέμπτης: *η πιο φτωχική, η καλύτερη* (the poorer, the better). Όχι, δε θα πάρω...
> 
> Ορθόν: *όσο πιο φτωχική, τόσο καλύτερη*.



Γιατί κατέληξες όμως στο συμπέρασμα ότι η πιο φτωχική, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και η καλύτερη μακαρονάδα είναι (φρικτή, ομολογουμένως) απόδοση του αγγλικού; Νομίζω ότι ο τίτλος στα ελληνικά στέκει, όχι συγκριτικά όπως στο αγγλικό, αλλά περιγραφικά, και το κείμενο επιβεβαιώνει την υποψία μου. Μιλάει για μια μακαρονάδα με ό,τι διαθέσιμο υλικό υπάρχει, που ο συγγραφέας την θεωρεί, παρ' όλ' αυτά, την καλύτερη απ' όλες.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 25, 2013)

daeman said:


>


Όταν κάποιος έχει πεθάνει μπορεί να έχει «γενέθλια» — ή απλώς λέμε «93 χρόνια απ' τη γέννησή του»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Όταν κάποιος έχει πεθάνει μπορεί να έχει «γενέθλια» — ή απλώς λέμε «93 χρόνια απ' τη γέννησή του»;



Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι καθόλου σπάνιο, αλλά συνήθως το βάζουμε σε εισαγωγικά. Ας θυμηθούμε άλλωστε ότι την ίδια λέξη χρησιμοποιούμε και για φανταστικά πρόσωπα (της λογοτεχνίας, του κινηματογράφου, των κόμικς), που πρακτικά δεν γεννήθηκαν ποτέ και σαν ημέρα γενεθλίων τους γιορτάζεται η ημέρα που δημιουργήθηκαν ή που έκαναν την πρώτη εμφάνισή τους.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> ... *Rosalind Elsie Franklin* (25 July 1921 – 16 April 1958) ...


Τώρα που το καλοκοιτάζω, η Wikipedia είχε ανακρίβεια στη χρονολογία γέννησης χθες την ώρα που κόπιαρα το απόσπασμα, τοποθετώντας την στο 1921 αντί για το σωστό 1920, ενώ αμέσως μετά διορθώθηκε. Δεν το χρεώνω για λάθος, γιατί έτσι λειτουργεί το μοντέλο της Wikipedia. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω στο Revision history, στο λήμμα έγιναν χθες τόσες αλλαγές (αιτιολογημένες ή όχι) που κάποια στιγμή το κλείδωσαν, αφήνοντας μόνο επιβεβαιωμένους χρήστες να το πειράζουν, με την αιτιολογία «προστασία από βανδαλισμούς». 

Αλλού βέβαια τα κάνουν 83 (και 2013 - 1958 = 57;; ή μήπως 55; ):

93 χρόνια από τη γέννησή της και 57 από το θάνατό της τιμάται για τη συμβολή της στην αποκάλυψη του DNA

Σαν σήμερα πριν 83 χρόνια γεννήθηκε μία πολύ σπουδαία γυναίκα που έμελλε να αλλάξει πολλά στην ιστορία της επιστήμης! Αναφερόμαστε στην Rosalind Franklin την οποία σήμερα τιμά η Google και η οποία ήταν η μοναδική γυναίκα μέλος της ομάδας που αποκάλυψε τη δομή του DNA!

Η Rosalind Franklin γεννήθηκε στο Notting Hill του Λονδίνου στις 25 Ιουλίου 1920. Ήταν κόρη πλούσιας εβραικής οικογένειας ενώ σπούδασε βιοχημική στο πανεπιστήμιο του Cambridge. 
http://www.queen.gr/SYMBAINEI-STON-...-google-tima-ti-gynaika-symvolo-tis-epistimis

Είπαμε, παιδιά, πρωτοπόρος ήταν η γυναίκα, μπροστά από την εποχή της, αλλά όχι κι έτσι, κυριολεκτικά. 

Επίσης, «εβραική» οικογένεια δεν ξέρω, _εβραϊκή_ ξέρω (κι _εβραίικη_, αλλά εδώ δεν πάει). Και δεν σπουδάζει κανείς «βιοχημική», επίθετο, αλλά _βιοχημεία_, ουσιαστικό. Και ξέρετε, το Rosalind Franklin γράφεται και με ελληνικά γράμματα, δεν είναι δύσκολο, να, κοιτάξτε, έτσι: *Ρόζαλιντ Φράνκλιν*. Και το Notting Hill - που ως «γυναικείο» περιοδικό, μερικές κούτες χαρτομάντηλα πρέπει να τα καταναλώσατε όταν είδατε την ταινία: *Νότινγκ Χιλ*. Το Cambridge σάς το χαρίζω λόγω αμφιβολιών, παρότι δεν είναι δα και δύσκολο να διαλέξετε μια μεταγραφή του και να σώνετε, αφού καταπώς φαίνεται δεν είσαστε δα και έργο αναφοράς.

Να πάψω όμως να κλέβω το παγκάρι από «γυναικείο» περιοδικό· δεν είναι σωστό κι ας έχει τόσα μαργαριτάρια.
Αν και εδώ το 'χω να το πω: οι μεταξωτοί θέλουν κι επιδέξιες πένες, και μια αποτρίχωση στο άρθρο δεν θα του έκανε κακό, δεν είναι κομψό (με τα δικά σας μέτρα) να κυκλοφορεί με την τρίχα κάγκελο, καλοκαιριάτικα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Όταν κάποιος έχει πεθάνει μπορεί να έχει «γενέθλια» — ή απλώς λέμε «93 χρόνια απ' τη γέννησή του»;



Από το νήμα με τα εφήμερα, ημερομηνία 10/6/2013:



nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Σήμερα το Google (αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ) έχει ένα ωραίο γραφικό (τζιφάκι) που γιορτάζει «Maurice Sendak's 85th birthday». Βέβαια, ο Σέντακ πέθανε πέρυσι, αλλά αποκλείεται να το καταλάβεις αυτό από την αγγλική διατύπωση. Εμείς, ας πούμε, μπορεί να γιορτάσουμε τα 150ά γενέθλια του SPD (φέτος, στις 23 Μαΐου), αλλά δεν ξέρω να γιόρτασε κανείς τα 150ά γενέθλια του Καβάφη — τα 150 χρόνια από τη γέννησή του γιορτάσαμε, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2013)

Είναι δύσκολη η διάκριση, ιδίως από τη στιγμή που μπορούμε να πούμε, σωστά κτγμ, ότι γιορτάζουμε την 93η επέτειο από τη _γενέθλια _ημέρα κάποιου, αλλά και το _γενέθλιο_ των αγίων. Π.χ., ΛΚΝ: _Tο γενέθλιο της Θεοτόκου / του Προδρόμου._


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2013)

Το συζητάμε μόνο σε επίπεδο χρήσης. Η λέξη σημαίνει «επέτειος της γέννησης», δεν προσδιορίζει αν ο εορταζόμενος είναι ζωντανός ή πεθαμένος. Και στα αγγλικά λένε birthday για όλους. Ωστόσο, επειδή νομίζω ότι στα ελληνικά συνήθως λέμε ότι «γιορτάζουμε τα Χ γενέθλια κάποιου» όταν αυτός ζει ακόμα, θεωρώ λίγο παραπλανητικό το «γιορτάζουμε τα 93α γενέθλια τού/τής κτλ» όταν έχει πεθάνει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2013)

queen.gr said:


> ... και η οποία ήταν η μοναδική γυναίκα μέλος της ομάδας που αποκάλυψε τη δομή του DNA!



Θα τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα της Φράνκλιν- μέλος της ομάδας; Αφού το πρόβλημά της ηταν ότι ΔΕΝ ήταν μέλος της ομάδας, και κανένας δεν την έπαιρνε στα σοβαρά. 

_Αποκάλυψε ή ανακάλυψε τη δομή του DNA; _
Ανακαλύπτω κάτι που υπάρχει αλλά δεν το ήξερε κανείς. 
Αποκαλύπτω κάτι που υπάρχει και είναι κρυφό. 
Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Θα τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα της Φράνκλιν- μέλος της ομάδας; Αφού το πρόβλημά της ηταν ότι ΔΕΝ ήταν μέλος της ομάδας, και κανένας δεν την έπαιρνε στα σοβαρά.
> 
> _Αποκάλυψε ή ανακάλυψε τη δομή του DNA; _
> Ανακαλύπτω κάτι που υπάρχει αλλά δεν το ήξερε κανείς.
> ...




Όχι, δεν κάνεις λάθος. Κοίτα να δεις τι φωτιές άναψε η Φράνκλιν.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Θα τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα της Φράνκλιν- μέλος της ομάδας; Αφού το πρόβλημά της ηταν ότι ΔΕΝ ήταν μέλος της ομάδας, και κανένας δεν την έπαιρνε στα σοβαρά.
> 
> _Αποκάλυψε ή ανακάλυψε τη δομή του DNA; _
> Ανακαλύπτω κάτι που υπάρχει αλλά δεν το ήξερε κανείς.
> ...


Α, εσύ βουτάς βαθιά στο παγκάρι (ποιο παγκάρι; αυτό), ενώ εγώ βαρέθηκα να τσαλαβουτάω στα λασπόνερα. 
Κάνεις αποτρίχωση σε βάθος.  :laugh:

Από το *Trouble with Lichen* του Τζον Γουίνταμ (John Wyndham), που κυκλοφόρησε το 1960 (διαβάζεται όμως πολύ άνετα, απολαυστικά, και σήμερα) και είναι πολύ πιθανό να είχε για πρότυπο της ηρωίδας του τη Φράνκλιν:

"This is not the age of reason, this is the age of flummery, and the day of the devious approach. Reason’s gone into the backrooms where it works to devise means by which people can be induced to emote in the desired direction."

 Μια που λέμε για DNA, τη διπλή έλικα κι επιστημονική φαντασία, καταπώς λένε ο Θίοντορ Στέρτζον είχε γράψει γι' αυτή τη δομή από το 1953, στην ιστορία του «The Golden Helix», αλλά επειδή έχω πολλά χρόνια που τη διάβασα και μόνο αμυδρά τη θυμάμαι, είναι νομίζω καιρός να ξαναπάρω μαζί μου εκείνη την ομώνυμη συλλογή στην παραλία. Από την εισαγωγή του για το διήγημα στη συλλογή του 1979:

"Far more remarkable, to me, than any other aspect of the intricate plot of this story is the fact that it was written in 1953, a good span of years before the double spiral of the DNA molecule was discovered, with its astonishing role in evolutionary structures. This makes the story a sort of quasi-mystical precognition - something I was not and could not be aware of when I wrote it. This is by no means the only time this has happened. Well after the fact, readers have unearthed in my work devices, events, or phenomena that I couldn't possibly have known of at the time I wrote them: Velcro, illuminated watch-dials, certain breakthroughs in cancer research, automobile smog devices, and a good many other things. The average gap between these appearances in my typewriter and the emergence of them in the real world seems to be about fifteen years. I claim no special superiority for this, and admit to a good deal of humility. There are times when I feel like no more than a length of pipe, through which Something pours these things into my manuscripts."


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Μια που λέμε για DNA, τη διπλή έλικα κι επιστημονική φαντασία, καταπώς λένε ο Θίοντορ Στέρτζον είχε γράψει γι' αυτή τη δομή από το 1953, στην ιστορία του «The Golden Helix», αλλά επειδή έχω πολλά χρόνια που τη διάβασα και μόνο αμυδρά τη θυμάμαι, είναι νομίζω καιρός να ξαναπάρω μαζί μου εκείνη την ομώνυμη συλλογή στην παραλία. Από την εισαγωγή του για το διήγημα στη συλλογή του 1979:
> 
> "Far more remarkable, to me, than any other aspect of the intricate plot of this story is the fact that it was written in 1953, a good span of years before the double spiral of the DNA molecule was discovered, with its astonishing role in evolutionary structures. This makes the story a sort of quasi-mystical precognition - something I was not and could not be aware of when I wrote it. This is by no means the only time this has happened. Well after the fact, readers have unearthed in my work devices, events, or phenomena that I couldn't possibly have known of at the time I wrote them: Velcro, illuminated watch-dials, certain breakthroughs in cancer research, automobile smog devices, and a good many other things. The average gap between these appearances in my typewriter and the emergence of them in the real world seems to be about fifteen years. I claim no special superiority for this, and admit to a good deal of humility. There are times when I feel like no more than a length of pipe, through which Something pours these things into my manuscripts."



Δεν τα θυμάται πολύ καλά ο μακαρίτης. Η περίφημη εργασία είχε γραφτεί λίγους μήνες πριν την ιστορία και μάλιστα στο Nature, όχι σε κανένα άγνωστο journal.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν τα θυμάται πολύ καλά ο μακαρίτης. Η περίφημη εργασία είχε γραφτεί λίγους μήνες πριν την ιστορία και μάλιστα στο Nature, όχι σε κανένα άγνωστο journal.



Θα σου πω εντυπώσεις όταν ξαναδιαβάσω το εν λόγω διήγημα, παράλληλα με την εργασία που λινκάρεις (ευχαριστώ για το λίνκι· μ' αρέσει να διαβάζω sci παράλληλα με sci-fi, and then fi in my mind).

Σχετικό, για αντίχαρη:

The Double Helix: Why Science Needs Science Fiction, Athena Andreadis, THE NEA HIGHER EDUCATION JOURNAL, _Thought & Action,_ SUMMER 2003.

Athena Andreadis, Ph.D. is associate professor in cell biology at the University of Massachusetts Medical School and associate director of research and head of the neurobiology division at the Eunice Kennedy Shriver Center, a University of Massachusetts affiliate. Her fantasy and science fiction stories have appeared in _After Hours_, and she was a regular book critic for the _Harvard Review_. Her first book, _To Seek Out New Life: The Biology of Star Trek_, appeared in the spring of 1998 and she is now at work on her second.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν τα θυμάται πολύ καλά ο μακαρίτης. Η περίφημη εργασία είχε γραφτεί λίγους μήνες πριν την ιστορία και μάλιστα στο Nature, όχι σε κανένα άγνωστο journal.



Όντως, οι εργασίες περί DNA δημοσιεύτηκαν στο τεύχος του Απριλίου 1953 στο Nature, όπως βλέπουμε εδώ, ενώ το διήγημα πρωτοεκδόθηκε το καλοκαίρι του '54 και είχε γραφτεί το φθινόπωρο του '53, σύμφωνα με τη βιογραφία του συγγραφέα. 
Δεν ξέρω πόση δημοσιότητα έλαβαν οι δημοσιεύσεις εκτός των βιοχημικών κύκλων, μπορεί να ήταν μικρή, γι'αυτό να δόθηκε η εντύπωση στους αναγνώστες επιστημονικής φαντασίας ότι ο συγγραφέας πρωτοτύπησε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2013)

...
Δεν ξέρω, δεν μπορώ να κρίνω με βεβαιότητα για τόσο παλιά. Ας μην ξεχνάμε πάντως ότι εκείνη την εποχή τα επιστημονικά περιοδικά μάλλον δεν τα 'βρισκες ούτε στο περίπτερο ούτε στο πεντάλεπτο όπως τώρα με το νέτι. Μπορεί να έκαναν και μήνες μέχρι να φτάσουν στους συνδρομητές, από την άλλη ο Στέρτζον μπορεί να είχε πρόσβαση στο άρθρο μέσω κάποιου φίλου ή γνωστού ή του αδερφού του (απ' ό,τι ξέρω - και γράφει και η Wikipedia· διαβάστε τι δουλειές έκανε - δεν ήταν σαν τον Κλαρκ που βρισκόταν εντελώς μέσα στα πράγματα). Αυτό βέβαια δεν μειώνει την αξία ούτε της ιστορίας ούτε γενικά του έργου του· μέγας ο Στέρτζον.

Σύμφωνα πάντως με τον νόμο του Στέρτζον: "Ninety percent of [science fiction] is crud, but then, ninety percent of everything is crud".


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2013)

Άλλος Τaki o ένας άλλος ο άλλος
http://www.avgi.gr/article/683159/nostalgos-tou-xitler-allos-taki-o-enas-allos-o-allos

Πρέπει να ήταν πολύ φρέσκος ο δημοσιογράφος της Αυγής που μπέρδεψε τους Τάκηδες. Μου στείλανε και διάβασα την παραπάνω διόρθωση στην Αυγή, γιατί αν είχα δει το πρώτο κείμενο θα το είχατε μάθει. Μπέρδεψε ο δημοσιογράφος τον Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλο (συγγραφέα και άλλα πολλά, μεταξύ των οποίων και επιφυλλιδογράφο της Καθημερινής πλέον — και όχι των Νέων όπως λέει η biblionet) με τον Τάκι (Taki), τον Τάκη Θεοδωρακόπουλο, κληρονόμο του εφοπλιστή (και ιδιοκτήτη του Κάραβελ) Ιωάννη Θεοδωρακόπουλου. Ο Τάκι ζει μεταξύ Λονδίνου, Ελβετίας και Νέας Υόρκης. Αρθρογραφούσε στους Times, αρθρογραφεί στον Spectator και είναι αυτό που οι Άγγλοι λένε «δεξιότερα από τον Τζένγκις Χαν». Κάποτε τον διάβαζα τακτικά στους Τάιμς (πάντα θέλω να έχω έναν δεξιό και έναν αριστερό αρθρογράφο που να δοκιμάζουν τον μαζοχισμό μου — για πολλά χρόνια είχα τον Στάθη για το άλλο άκρο). Εδώ και χρόνια το Ίντερνετ μού έχει στερήσει πολλές χαλαρές συνήθειες του παρελθόντος: δεν διαβάζω πια τον Taki, οπότε δεν πήρα χαμπάρι το περί ου ο λόγος άρθρο στον Spectator. 
http://www.spectator.co.uk/life/high-life/8964451/taki-golden-dawn-came-into-being-because-of-pc/

Τι να ξέρει και ο Τάκι από Χρυσή Αυγή... Δεν ζει στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά να βλέπει ο δημοσιογράφος της Αυγής ότι δεν ταιριάζει το ένα προφίλ («ο κ. Τaki παραδέχεται πως επισκέπτεται την Ελλάδα μόνο για διακοπές») με το άλλο («γιατί το 2010 δέχθηκε τη θέση του πρόεδρου του Δ.Σ. του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου») και να επιμένει σε τέτοιο μπέρδεμα;

Τι θυμάμαι από τις χιλιάδες μπούρδες του Τάκι; Την τσατίλα του κάθε φορά που διάβαζε σε εγγλέζικο κείμενο το «the hoi polloi», τον πλεονασμό των δύο άρθρων. Αλλά οι οι πολλοί αδιαφορούσαν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2013)

Είχα πάντα την εντύπωση ότι ο Τάκι δεν γράφει κι ότι απλώς υπαγορεύει σημειώσεις σε κάποιον κακομοίρη ανώνυμο αρθρογράφο που μετά τις σουλουπώνει και τις κάνει άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

«Η νέα φωτογραφία που κυκλοφόρησε δείχνει τους Σία Λα Μπεφ και Σαρλότ Γκενσμπούργκ γυμνούς και σκανδάλισε το Facebook».
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231259352

Κοίτα τώρα τι προσέχω. Μα πώς μπορεί να είναι αυτή η Σαρλότ; Η Στέισι Μάρτιν είναι, που παίζει το ρόλο της Τζο στα μικράτα της.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1937390/combined

Η Σαρλότ, εδώ:
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm148808448/nm0001250


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2013)

Εμένα η φωτογραφία με ενόχλησε με το τσαπατσούλικο φοτοσόπ της, αλλά δεν το έκανα θέμα. Είναι γνωστό ότι οι χρήστες του φοτοσόπ είναι καρανέρντ κλεισμένα σε σκοτεινά υπόγεια και δεν έχουν δει ποτέ ανθρώπους.


----------



## Earion (Jul 28, 2013)

Ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος τον τελευταίο καιρό γράφει (και) στα Νέα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Έγραφε (και τον διάβαζα). Τον καιρό περίπου που τα Νέα έκλεισαν τις σελίδες τους στους περαστικούς, ο Θεοδωρόπουλος πέρασε στην Καθημερινή, αν και δεν γνωρίζω τους λόγους. Η αναζήτηση δείχνει ότι σταμάτησε να γράφει στα Νέα στις 2/2/2013.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Πέφτουν οι ελληνικούρες σαν το χαλάζι, κι ο άνεργος διορθωτής αναστενάζει:

*«Κατεπείγον»* λογιστικός έλεγχος του δημόσιου χρέους στην Κίνα. Η κυβέρνηση της Κίνας πρόκειται να προχωρήσει σε έναν *«κατεπείγον»* λογιστικό έλεγχο του συνόλου του δημόσιου χρέους, (Τα Νέα)

Δέστε τους "κατεπείγον"!

(ορθοί τύποι: "κατεπείγων" και "κατεπείγοντα", και το δικό μου "κατεπειγόντως")


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

Σου λέει ο αρθρογράφος, "μωρέ κλίνεται ή δεν κλίνεται το _κατεπείγον_; Τι μέρος του λόγου είναι; Ας το βάλω σε εισαγωγικά να τελειώνουμε".


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Το είδα σήμερα γραμμένο από πένα που επιδιώκει να μην κάνει λάθη (αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι ένα καλό τής ξεφεύγει κάθε φορά). Τελικά, διαπιστώνω ότι είναι διαδεδομένο (ένα εύρημα στα οκτώ), επηρεασμένο μάλλον από μια αδυσώπητη μετρική ισορροπία: *_έκοντες άκοντες_. Όμως, το αντίθετο στο αρχαίο _άκων_ (= αυτός που κάνει κάτι παρά τη θέλησή του) είναι _ο εκών_ (_του εκόντος_, _οι εκόντες_). Έτσι:

Το έκανα εκών άκων.
Το κάναμε εκόντες άκοντες.
Το έκανα η έρμη εκούσα άκουσα.
Το κάνανε οι έρμες εκούσαι άκουσαι. (αλλά πιο συνηθισμένο το εκδημοτικισμένο (!) «εκούσες άκουσες»)

Ακούσατε;


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Σου λέει ο αρθρογράφος, "μωρέ κλίνεται ή δεν κλίνεται το _κατεπείγον_; Τι μέρος του λόγου είναι; Ας το βάλω σε εισαγωγικά να τελειώνουμε".


Οπότε τα εισαγωγικά είναι σαν το βλέμμα της Μέδουσας ένα πράμα, ε;


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 28, 2013)

Costas said:


> Οπότε τα εισαγωγικά είναι σαν το βλέμμα της Μέδουσας ένα πράμα, ε;



:lol: :lol:!


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2013)

Εντάξει, το διορθώσανε το "κατεπείγον" μετά το μήνυμα που τους έστειλα (το μήνυμα βέβαια δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά, ούτε μου έστειλαν ευχαριστήριο ιμέιλ), αλλά τώρα τους έστειλα κι άλλο μήνυμα, ότι το "Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας" που έδωσε στο Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο την εντολή για το λογιστικό έλεγχο είναι το State Council, που, όπως λένε τα ξένα άρθρα ρητά, δεν είναι άλλο από το Cabinet. Για να δούμε...


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

Δεν τους τα είπες όμως όλα και τώρα έχουν αφήσει καταμεσής το παρακάτω:

Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα Λαϊκή Ημερησία, το αίτημα για τον «κατεπείγον» έλεγχο υποβλήθηκε την Παρασκευή.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

Για κάποια λάθη που βρήκα στην ελληνική έκδοση του _Bad Science_ (εκδ. Κλειδάριθμος) έχω γράψει και σε άλλα νήματα· γενικά να πω πάντως πως δεν είναι πολύ κακή, απλώς κάποιες αστοχίες της είναι χρήσιμες από διδακτικής απόψεως — γι' αυτό και τις επισημαίνω.

Οι σελ. 394-395 της ελληνικής έκδοσης αντιστοιχούν στις σελ. 294-295 της αγγλικής και περιέχουν ένα σημείο όπου κάθε υποψιασμένος αναγνώστης σταματά με μια έκφραση wth  — συγκεκριμένα: «Η εφημερίδα περιέγραφε την περίπτωση δώδεκα παιδιών με γαστρεντερικά προβλήματα κλπ». Η εφημερίδα; Ποια εφημερίδα; Αφού εκείνο το σημείο αφορά μια δημοσίευση στο _Lancet_! Τι συνέβη; Απλώς ο μεταφραστής την πάτησε με την απόδοση του _paper _στη φράση «The paper described twelve children who had bowel problems etc.» και το έκανε, εντελώς λανθασμένα, «εφημερίδα».

Δεν ξέρω δε και αν μπορεί να υπάρξει το οποιοδήποτε ελαφρυντικό στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, διότι το εν λόγω σημείο είναι γεμάτο από εμφανίσεις της λέξης paper, στις οποίες τα μεταφράσματα δεν ακολουθούν κάποια ενιαία λογική ή εσωτερική συνέπεια — γεγονός που με κάνει ν' αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά ο μεταφραστής δεν κατάλαβε στο συγκεκριμένο ατυχές σημείο ή ήταν το σφάλμα του προϊόν κόπωσης. Παραθέτω ενδεικτικά απ' τις υπό εξέταση παραγράφους:

his _Lancet _paper = το άρθρο του στο _Lancet_
published a research paper = δημοσίευσαν μια ερευνητική ανακοίνωση
papers = δημοσιεύσεις
The paper described = Η εφημερίδα περιέγραφε
this kind of paper = μια τέτοια ανακοίνωση
a type of paper = ένας τύπος δημοσίευσης
At the publication of this paper = Με τη δημοσίευση αυτής της έρευνας
.
Δικό μας υλικό σχετικά με το _paper _θα βρείτε εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8287-ανακοίνωση&p=98281&viewfull=1#post98281.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

Θα κλείσω εδώ την κριτική μου σε μεταφραστικές επιλογές που έγιναν στην ελληνική έκδοση του Bad Science[SUP]*[/SUP] με ένα λάθος που επίσης το θεωρώ καραμπινάτη παρανόηση (όπως και το paper = εφημερίδα παραπάνω).

Στη σελ. 155 του αγγλικού έχουμε τον όρο «borderline medical[SUP]†[/SUP] products», ο οποίος αποδόθηκε (σελ. 216 στο ελληνικό) «ακραία ιατρικά προϊόντα». Ωστόσο στη φαρμακευτική επιστήμη ο όρος αυτός είναι «οριακά (φαρμακευτικά) προϊόντα». Βλ. http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/FindTermsByLilId.do?lilId=930442&langId=el (ΙΑΤΕ), http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:62012CC0109:EL:HTML (Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο), http://www.seeht.org/index.php/news/94-2012-03-22-04-30-06 (θέσεις τού ΣΕΕΗΤ για το ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο), http://www.aesthetics.gr/index.php?...d=146:2012-08-20-08-08-40&catid=69&Itemid=169 (αρθογράφημα) — και τέλος από την Κομισιόν (στα αγγλικά) http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/secto...ber_lists/version1_9_borderline_manual_en.pdf.

Το κακό είναι πως η λέξη που επιλέχθηκε για ν' αποδοθεί το _borderline _(«ακραίος», παναπεί στον μέγιστο βαθμό) δηλώνει *το αντίθετο* από το τι σημαίνει πραγματικά εδώ το _borderline _(δηλ. «οριακός», παναπεί σχεδόν αλλά όχι ακριβώς, ένα κλικ πιο δίπλα — καθότι αναφέρεται σε προϊόντα που βρίσκονται στα όρια μεταξύ του φαρμακευτικού τομέα και άλλων τομέων). Και, ως γνωστόν, όταν το μετάφρασμα δηλώνει το αντίθετο του πρωτοτύπου, τότε το λάθος είναι μείζον.

_________________
[SUP]*[/SUP] Εάν θέλετε να εντοπίσετε και τις αναφορές που έκανα σε άλλα νήματα, απλώς κάντε αναζήτηση με όρο "bad science" στο πάνω δεξί κουτάκι — αυτό με τον μεγεθυντικό φακό δίπλα του.
[SUP]†[/SUP] Ο ακριβής όρος είναι «medicinal products», όχι «medical».


----------



## Costas (Aug 1, 2013)

Το 'δαμε κι αυτό...







Στο αγγλικό το έχει σωστά, στα ελληνικά χωρίς απόστροφο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

(Και εγώ με τις αποστρόφους...)


Από διαδικτυακή διαφήμιση ζύθου. Ωραία, δεν έχει ούτε «πέστο» ούτε «θάρθουν». Χάθηκε όμως να διορθωθεί το χαζό εγγλέζικο εισαγωγικό, να γίνει ελληνική απόστροφος; Τόσο πια μας έχουν στραβώσει οι κουλαμάρες της τεχνολογίας;


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν ο Ρότζερ το μετέφρασε μόνος του ή τον βοήθησε το παιδί του καφετζή αλλά δύο κλασικά λάθη σε μια τόσο μικρή πρόταση δεν τα κάνει ούτε ο μηχανικός μεταφραστής. Στο βιντεάκι εδώ ακούμε τον Ρότζερ Γουότερς να διαβάζει: «Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος να είμαι πάλι στο ΟΑΚΑ στάδιο». Όχι «που είμαι», όχι «στο στάδιο ΟΑΚΑ» / «στο ΟΑΚΑ». Έβαλα την πρόταση «I'm very glad to be at OAKA stadium again» στο Google Translate και μου έδωσε: «Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που βρίσκομαι στο ΟΑΚΑ και πάλι». Ρότζερ, τώρα ξέρεις. (Λεπτομέρειες όπως «που θα είμαι» / «που θα βρεθώ» είναι εκτός θέματος...)



LOL. Στο λάιβ του ΟΑΚΑ είπε «Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που βρίσκομαι εδώ»! Yes!


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2013)

Προχτές που η δημοσιογράφος του Mega Μαρία Σπυράκη έπαιρνε συνέντευξη από τον πρωθυπουργό της Ιταλίας Ενρίκο Λέτα, ένα «ινκούρατζ» πλήγωσε τ' αφτιά μου (το _encourage_ προφέρεται [ινκάριτζ]). Στη συνέχεια, ο Λέτα, στην απάντησή του, σε πολύ καλά αγγλικά γενικώς, έκανε ένα μόνο λάθος προφοράς: είπε κι αυτός «ινκούρατζ». Έμεινα με την απορία: έχουν μάθει κι οι δυο τη λέξη με στραβή προφορά, ή ήταν τόσο ευγενικός ο Λέτα που δεν ήθελε να τη διορθώσει έμμεσα;


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2013)

Το πρώτο. Ακούγεται πιο αληθοφανές.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 3, 2013)

Δεν πρόκειται για μεταφραστικό λάθος αλλά για θηριώδη ασυνταξία χωρίς αρχή, μέση και τέλος.

Σύμφωνα με την Πυροσβεστική, η πυρκαγιά που εκδηλώθηκε περί τις δύο το μεσημέρι σε δύσβατο σημείο και πολύ γρήγορα επικράτησε πανικός καθώς οι φλόγες απείλησαν ατοικημένη (sic) περιοχή και εξαιτίας του ισχυρού ανέμου κατευθύνθηκαν προς Κουβαρά και τον Ιππόδρομο ενώ η προσπάθεια επικεντρώθηκε στο να μην περάσει η φωτιά στο δάσος του Κουβαρά. 

To γεγονός αυτό καθ' αυτό, θλιβερότατο και εξοργιστικό, φυσικά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 3, 2013)

O μινιμαλιστής χειρούργος θα έβγαζε το "που" και θα πρόσθετε ένα κόμμα πριν από το "ενώ".


----------



## Costas (Aug 3, 2013)

...Και ο άνεργος διορθωτής αναστενάζει (συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο):


----------



## Costas (Aug 3, 2013)

bernardina said:


> To γεγονός αυτό καθ' αυτό, θλιβερότατο και εξοργιστικό, φυσικά.



Αλίευσα κι ένα "στην περιοχή *Χ*εροβούνι". Ξεροβούνι, να υποθέσω;


----------



## Katsik35 (Aug 3, 2013)

Διάβαζα στη σημερινή "Καθημερινή" το άρθρο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου και με ξένισε λίγο ο "αιώνας των Φώτων". Δεν μιλούσαμε παλιότερα για “Διαφωτισμό” ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Costas (Aug 3, 2013)

Ε, αυτή είναι η γαλλική έκφραση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αλίευσα κι ένα "στην περιοχή *Χ*εροβούνι". Ξεροβούνι, να υποθέσω;


Μυστήρια πράγματα. Με την πυρκαγιά ανακαλύψαμε ότι υπάρχει και Χεροβούνι και Χερσοβούνι. Πού είναι και πώς το λένε δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2013)

Άντε κι έν' αλλάξ:


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Aug 4, 2013)

Katsik35 said:


> Διάβαζα στη σημερινή "Καθημερινή" το άρθρο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου και με ξένισε λίγο ο "αιώνας των Φώτων". Δεν μιλούσαμε παλιότερα για “Διαφωτισμό” ή κάνω λάθος;



Ο *αιώνας των φώτων* σε βιβλία από το 1839, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2013)

Φαντάζομαι ότι οι μεταφραστές πρέπει να προσέχουν μόνο όταν πέφτουν πάνω στο ισπανικό *La Ilustración*. Καλή Κυριακή!


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2013)

Πω πω, παγίδα, όντως!


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Θα το ανέφερα σαν απλώς χαριτωμένο επειδή είναι σπάνιο — αλλά τελικά δεν είναι τόσο σπάνιο:

...εκτός πολιτικής *πεδιάς...

Μπερδεύτηκε η _παιδιά_ (το παιχνίδι, αλλά και ο αστεϊσμός, από το _παίζω_ και τον _παίδα_) με την _πεδιάδα_ και το _πεδίο_.

Αλλά κοιτάζω στο Γκουγκλ και με πνίγουν τα _πεδιάς_! Τα ανορθόγραφα και τα λόγια. 

Για τα καθαρευουσιάνικα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τίποτα, είναι από παλιά βιβλία τα πιο πολλά. Αλλά «ο νέος κανονισμός *πεδιάς» και τα διάφορα «εκτός *πεδιάς» ή «χάριν *πεδιάς» δεν... πέζονται.


----------



## sarant (Aug 9, 2013)

Η παιδιάς και το νεκροταφείον που έγραψε κι ο Καρυωτάκης, θέλοντας να δείξει από πού ξεκινάμε τη ζωή και πού καταλήγουμε...


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Είπα να μην το βάλω, μην παραπονεθεί ο υπεύθυνος γιουτιουμποαναρτήσεων, αλλά...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2013)

Κανάλι Discovery Science πριν από λίγο, εκπομπή _Weird or What?_, δύο φωναχτά λάθη:
«The air is a fluid» λέει το πρωτότυπο, «Ο αέρας είναι υγρό» γράφει ο υπότιτλος. Μάστορα, ο αέρας είναι *ρευστό *(fluid), *ΟΧΙ *υγρό (liquid). Μα καλά, δεν συνειδητοποιεί εδώ ο υποτιτλιστής τι έγραψε;
«Terminal velocity» λέει το πρωτότυπο (αναφερόμενο σε ελεύθερη πτώση), «τελική ταχύτητα» γράφει ο υπότιτλος. Μάστορα, στα ελληνικά αυτό το μέγεθος καλείται «οριακή / ορική ταχύτητα», *ΟΧΙ *τελική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Κανάλι Discovery Science πριν από λίγο, εκπομπή _Weird or What?_, δύο φωναχτά λάθη:
> 
> «The air is a fluid» λέει το πρωτότυπο, «Ο αέρας είναι υγρό» γράφει ο υπότιτλος. Μάστορα, ο αέρας είναι *ρευστό *(fluid), *ΟΧΙ *υγρό (liquid). Μα καλά, δεν συνειδητοποιεί εδώ ο υποτιτλιστής τι έγραψε;
> «Terminal velocity» λέει το πρωτότυπο (αναφερόμενο σε ελεύθερη πτώση), «τελική ταχύτητα» γράφει ο υπότιτλος. Μάστορα, στα ελληνικά αυτό το μέγεθος καλείται «οριακή / ορική ταχύτητα», *ΟΧΙ *τελική.



Το έχω διαβάσει και ως _τερματική_. Για το fluid ίσως ευθύνεται και το ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που παίρνουν το _ρευστό_ και το _υγρό_ για συνώνυμα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Για το fluid ίσως ευθύνεται και το ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που παίρνουν το _ρευστό_ και το _υγρό_ για συνώνυμα.


Αυτά τα άτομα όμως δεν πρέπει να υποτιτλίζουν για το Discovery *Science*! ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 10, 2013)

Καλά, αυτό δεν χωράει συζήτηση.

Για του λόγου το αληθές, από πρακτικά της βουλής (Τετάρτη 9 Ιανουαρίου 1991):

(Στο σημείο αυτό, την Προεδρική Έδρα καταλαμβάνει ο Α` Αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής, κ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΣ )
Κύριε Πρόεδρε, κύριοι συνάδελφοι, οι δυτικές συνοικίες είναι μια εγκατελημένη περιοχή, ίσως η πιο υποβαθμισμένη περιοχή της Ελλάδας, η οποία κατοικείται από κληρωτούς της φτώχιας, είναι μια περιοχή όπου σταθμεύουν νταλίκες, βυτιοφόρα, λεωφορεία και άλλα μεγάλα οχήματα, είναι μια περιοχή όπου υπάρχουν οι πιο ρυπογόνες βιομηχανίες της Ελλάδας, όπου με ρευστά, στερεά και αέρια απόβλητα, μολύνουν, όχι μόνο εκείνες τις γειτονιές αλλά και ολόκληρη τη Θεσσαλονίκη.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2013)

Το έχω βρει και σε ιατρική μετάφραση, το fluid να έχει μεταφραστεί υγρό και το liquid ρευστό. Όπως έχει πει ο Ζαζ και σε μια ομιλία του, δεν επιτρέπεται να μεταφράζεις τεχνικό/επιστημονικό κείμενο χωρίς να εχεις γνώση του αντικειμένου γιατί στο μυαλό σου το λάθος και το σωστό θα είναι αχταρμάς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Για του λόγου το αληθές, από πρακτικά της βουλής (Τετάρτη 9 Ιανουαρίου 1991):
> 
> (Στο σημείο αυτό, την Προεδρική Έδρα καταλαμβάνει ο Α` Αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής, κ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΣ )
> Κύριε Πρόεδρε, κύριοι συνάδελφοι, οι δυτικές συνοικίες είναι μια εγκατελημένη περιοχή, [...]


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2013)

E, καλά, το ότι έπαιρναν 16 μισθούς δεν σημαίνει ότι είχαν και τα προσόντα για να κάνουν τη δουλειά για την οποία προσλήφθηκαν (οι πρακτικογράφοι και οι άλλοι υπάλληλοι της Βουλής).


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2013)

Δεν το είπαν καθαρά οι εκφωνητές, οπότε το _ground zero_ έγινε _grand zero_ στη λεζάντα του Mega:

ΤΟ "GRAND ZERO" ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΗΚΕ Ο ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ

Από εκεί βγαίνει και το «μεγάλο μηδενικό»!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 10, 2013)

Έτσι πες και νόμιζα ότι πήγε στην Αμερική να συναντήσει τον πρώην πρωθυπουργό.


----------



## Costas (Aug 10, 2013)

Νέο φρούτο, εκτός κι αν έχω χάσει μαθήματα:

Την Παρασκευή και το Σάββατο από την Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση Χαλκιδικής διενεργήθηκαν έλεγχοι και βεβαιώθηκαν 35 παραβάσεις, από τις οποίες: μία παράβαση για κατανάλωση αλκοόλ από ανηλίκους, δύο για *στέρηση* άδειας μουσικών οργάνων, τρεις για παραβίαση του ωραρίου λειτουργίας μουσικών οργάνων, μία για στάσιμο εμπόριο, μία για *στέρηση* τιμοκαταλόγων σε κατάστημα και 27 παραβάσεις του Κώδικα Οδικής Κυκλοφορίας (Κ.Ο.Κ.).

Οι αρχές συνέλαβαν συνολικά 15 άτομα για διάφορες παραβάσεις, τα οποία και θα οδηγηθούν στους αρμόδιους Εισαγγελείς Πλημμελειοδικών.

Στο μεταξύ, αστυνομικοί συνέλαβαν δύο άτομα σε χωριά των δήμων Γιαννιτσών Πέλλας και Αμφίπολης Σερρών για παραβάσεις σε καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος.

Συγκεκριμένα, σε έλεγχο σε καφετέρια ιδιοκτησίας 55χρονου, σε χωριό των Γιαννιτσών, διαπιστώθηκε πως ο 46χρονος προσωρινά υπεύθυνος του καταστήματος είχε παραβιάσει τις σφραγίδες που είχε θέσει ο Δήμος Πέλλας, ενώ το κατάστημα *στερείτο* επίσης άδεια λειτουργίας. Οι αρχές συνέλαβαν τον προσωρινά υπεύθυνο και αναζητούν τον ιδιοκτήτη της επιχείρησης.

Από πότε το _αντικείμενο_ του ρήματος "στερούμαι" μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε κεφαλή γενικής υποκειμενικής;
στερούμαι τιμοκαταλόγου -> *στέρηση τιμοκαταλόγου*, όπως θα λέγαμε απουσιάζει τιμοκατάλογος -> απουσία τιμοκαταλόγου


----------



## Costas (Aug 10, 2013)

Εξαπολύοντας ένα λίβελο εναντίον των ακολουθούντων* πολιτικών επιλογών (και ενεργητική αντί για παθητική, και αρσενικό αντί για θηλυκό, όταν η χρήση της παθητικής θα είχε λύσει το δεύτερο αυτό πρόβλημα!)

Γενικά, διαβάζουμε ωραία ελληνικά, ειδικά στο διαδίκτυο...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 11, 2013)

Βλέπω τώρα 10.000 μέτρα γυναικών, στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα στίβου της Μόσχας. Εκφωνήτρια γράφει στην οθόνη πως είναι η Μαρία Πολύζου, μαραθωνοδρόμος. Προηγούνταν, λέει, η Φλαν*Ά*γκαν από τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες αλλά τελικά μάλλον κάποιος τη διόρθωσε, τώρα προηγείται η Φλάναγκαν*. Αν σταματήσει να λέει _*Ευθειοπία*_* αντί για Αιθιοπία.... :)

_____
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shalane_Flanaganh


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2013)

Διαπιστώνω ότι και στην Ελλάδα οι συνταξιούχοι αθλητές προσλαμβάνονται για σχολιαστές με τα ίδια κριτήρια που προσλαμβάνει το μπιμπισί αθλητοσχολιαστές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αν σταματήσει να λέει _*Ευθειοπία*_* αντί για Αιθιοπία.... :)



Ευθειωπία είναι η σωστή ορθογραφία. Είναι η πάθηση που σε κάνει να βλέπεις μόνο ευθεία.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 11, 2013)

Εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι σκέφτηκε ε, εκεί βουνά δεν έχει, ισάδα είναι, ισάδα, ίσια, ευθεία, Ευθειοπία :) Και χωρίς πλάκα, το έλεγε ξεκάθαρα, ούτε μία φορά δεν το είπε σωστά. Έλεγε και την Κένυα Κέgniα, αλλά ήταν πταίσμα μπροστά στα υπόλοιπα. Την δυσκόλεψε και η Γιαπωνέζα, η Χιτόμι Νίγια: μια την είπε Νία, μια την είπε Νίντζα, μετά την έλεγε συνέχεια «η αθλήτρια από την Ιαπωνία». Ευτυχώς κέρδισε η Ευθειόπισσα, δεύτερη βγήκε η Κενυάτισσα, τρίτη μια άλλη Ευθειόπισσα, οπότε δεν είχε πρόβλημα πώς να την πει την Νίγια αν ανέβαινε στο βάθρο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2013)

Μπορεί η μορφή ενός ρήματος ή η μη-ασφαλής χρήση εγκλιτικών να επηρεάσει την τιμολόγηση μιας αποστολής σας με τα Πόρτα-Πόρτα; Προτού αναρωτηθείτε τι παίρνω μεσημεριάτικα και κάνω τέτοιες ερωτήσεις, σας παραπέμπω στον τιμοκατάλογο των Ταχυμεταφορών ΕΛΤΑ, όπου βλέπετε ότι: «Τέλος προπληρωμένου φακέλου αποστολής αντικειμένου, ανεξαρτήτως βάρους, με την προϋπόθεση ότι χωράει εντός του φακέλου υπό συνθήκες ασφαλούς *έγκλισης*.» Όμως άλλο _*έγκλιση*_, άλλο _*έγκληση*_ — και άλλο «*έγκλειση*», που 'ναι το σωστό εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Aug 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ευθειωπία είναι η σωστή ορθογραφία. Είναι η πάθηση που σε κάνει να βλέπεις μόνο ευθεία.





Palavra said:


> Εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι σκέφτηκε ε, εκεί βουνά δεν έχει, ισάδα είναι, ισάδα, ίσια, ευθεία, Ευθειοπία :) Και χωρίς πλάκα, το έλεγε ξεκάθαρα, ούτε μία φορά δεν το είπε σωστά. Έλεγε και την Κένυα Κέgniα, αλλά ήταν πταίσμα μπροστά στα υπόλοιπα. ....



Άμα είσαι στη σαβάνα με το λιοντάρι στο κατόπι σου, μόνο ίσια μπροστά κοιτάς και τρέχεις. Αν κοιτάξεις πίσω σου, χάθηκες. 
Νο, μάστερ! Νο, μάστερ! Eμ, γιατί είναι οι καλύτεροι δρομείς από κει γύρω; Τσίτα τα γκάζια. Abyssinia...:twit:


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Τα κλισέ είναι καμιά φορά σαν τα μπούτια — μπερδεύονται. Καθώς ζογκλάρεις το «έχασε τη μάχη με το θάνατο» και το «έχασε τη μάχη για τη ζωή», σου βγαίνει ο τίτλος:

*Εχασε τη μάχη με τη ζωή* ο πρίγκιπας της Ολλανδίας
http://www.tovima.gr/world/article/?aid=526046

Τον μόνο που γνωρίζω εγώ που θεωρώ ότι έχασε τη μάχη με τη Ζωή ήταν ο Μαρκογιαννάκης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2013)

«Να ζει κανείς ή να μη ζει; Ιδού η απορία.»
Έτσι αρχίζει ο περίφημος μονόλογος του Άμλετ, και τα δύο μέρη της φράσης έχουν ενταχθεί χωρίς πρόβλημα στο γλωσσικό μας οπλοστάσιο. Χωρίς πρόβλημα; Ίσως και όχι, αν κρίνω από τον τίτλο διαφημιστικού μέιλ που έφτασε στο ηλεκουτί μου: Σίφνο ή Μήλο; Ιδού η απορεία.

Η απορία γράφεται όμως πάντα με -ι-, δεν έχει σχέση με την πορεία για να το θεωρήσουμε το αντίθετό της!


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Και για να συμπληρώσω: οι αρχαίοι και τη δυσκολία διάβασης, _απορία_ την έγραφαν. Βγαίνει από τον _άπορο_ και όχι από το _πορεύω_.


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2013)

Zazula said:


> με την προϋπόθεση ότι χωράει εντός του φακέλου υπό συνθήκες ασφαλούς *έγκλισης*.» Όμως άλλο _*έγκλιση*_, άλλο _*έγκληση*_ — και άλλο «*έγκλειση*», που 'ναι το σωστό εδώ.


Ή *κλεισίματος*, θα έλεγα εγώ. Δεν μου αρέσει αυτό το έγκλειση, και δεν το έχει καν το ΛΚΝ.

--------------------------------------------
Φευγιώ, ίσως κατά το παλιό "μαγιώ":


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2013)

All-time classic, αυτό εδώ... (Έθνος)


----------



## meidei (Aug 14, 2013)

Επανάληψη των Friends στο ΡΙΚ2 και η Φοίβη (ή Φίμπι, όπως γράφουν στους υπότιτλους) λέει:


> If you hadn't just had a baby with my best friend, I swear to Lucifer _a rabid dog_ would be feasting on your danglers right now


και ο υπότιτλος λέει "...ένα πλαστικό σκυλί...". Άκουσε rubber ο υποτιτλιστής; Ή ακόμα χειρότερα, plastic;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2013)

Τα Φιλαράκια δεν χρειάζεται να υποτιτλιστούν εξ ακοής. Τα σενάριά τους και οι αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι κυκλοφορούν στο Διαδίκτυο σαν πασατέμπος. Άρα, δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα να άκουσε κάτι ο υποτιτλιστής. Άλλη εξήγηση;


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Τα Φιλαράκια δεν χρειάζεται να υποτιτλιστούν εξ ακοής. Τα σενάριά τους και οι αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι κυκλοφορούν στο Διαδίκτυο σαν πασατέμπος. Άρα, δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα να άκουσε κάτι ο υποτιτλιστής. Άλλη εξήγηση;


Το κακό είναι ότι κυκλοφορούν και ελληνικοί ερασιτεχνικοί υπότιτλοι στο διαδίκτυο. Αυτός που βρήκα σε πρώτη αναζήτηση στο tvsubtitles.net λέει:

00:14:04,253 --> 00:14:07,290
Αν δεν είχες κάνει μόλις παιδί
με την καλύτερή μου φίλη...

204
00:14:07,453 --> 00:14:10,684
...σου ορκίζομαι στον Λούσιφερ...

205
00:14:10,853 --> 00:14:16,166
...ένα πλαστικό σκυλί θα σού'τρωγε
ό,τι έχεις και δεν έχεις!

Άρα; Άρα;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2013)

Το σενάριο που έχω στα χέρια μου λέει "rabid dog" και η δική μου μετάφραση ήταν:

Αν δεν είχες μόλις αποκτήσει μωρό με την κολλητή μου, ορκίζομαι στον Λούσιφερ ένα λυσσασμένο σκυλί θα απολάμβανε τώρα τα αχαμνά σου.

Εξήγηση γι' αυτό που είδες στο ΡΙΚ2: Δυστυχώς, έχουν κυκλοφορήσει DVD με άθλιες μεταφράσεις. Αυτές είχε δώσει δώρο και το ΒΗΜΑ μια εποχή. Με έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο γνωστοί και με ρωτούσαν ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος γι' αυτά τα πράγματα. Από αυτά τα DVD έβγαλαν οι ερασιτέχνες και τους υποτίτλους που ανέβασαν στο ίντερνετ. Ξέρω σίγουρα ότι απέδιδαν τη Phoebe ως Φίμπι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Από αυτά τα DVD έβγαλαν οι ερασιτέχνες και τους υποτίτλους που ανέβασαν στο ίντερνετ.


Α, μάλιστα, αυτή την εξήγηση περίμενα να δω.


----------



## meidei (Aug 15, 2013)

Πάντως δεν έγραψαν Λούσιφερ, είχαν Εωσφόρο. Δεν έμεινα μέχρι το τέλος να δω εταιρία υποτιτλισμού (ή απουσία τέτοιας αναφοράς).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2013)

Μια αναζήτηση rabid + πλαστικό, με έβγαλε σ' αυτό το ποστ.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2013)

Γέροντας Ιωσήφ Βατοπεδινός νουθετώντας μοναχούς από μικροφώνου (μέσω Αττικα-3Ε) (από μνήμης): "μας προφήτεψε και τη μελλοντική ζωή μας και την παλιότερη". Γίνεται να προφητέψεις την παλιότερη;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2013)

Γι' αυτούς που τον ακούνε φαίνεται ότι γίνεται, και μάλιστα θα θαυμάζουν την ευστοχία του!


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Άσχετο, Κώστα, αλλά μου θύμισες το «Ευχαριστώ για τα επόμενα σχόλια» του Σαραντάκου... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2013)

Costas said:


> Γέροντας Ιωσήφ Βατοπεδινός νουθετώντας μοναχούς από μικροφώνου (μέσω Αττικα-3Ε) (από μνήμης): "μας προφήτεψε και τη μελλοντική ζωή μας και την παλιότερη". Γίνεται να προφητέψεις την παλιότερη;


Η χρήση θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει είτε ότι «μας άνοιξε τα μάτια, και για τα μέλλοντα και για τα παρελθόντα» είτε ότι «μας διηγήθηκε για τα μέλλοντα (που δεν τα ξέρουμε όλοι) και σε επίρρωση της ικανότητάς του, μας διηγήθηκε περασμένα από τη ζωή μας (που τα ξέραμε μόνο εμείς)».
Η τρίτη δυνατότητα είναι ότι απλώς ειπώθηκε άλλη μια λάθος έκφραση...


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2013)

Πάντως, βλέπω ότι ο όρος δεν σήμαινε μόνο προλέγω:

*προφητ-εύω*, Dor. *προφᾱτ-εύω* Pi.Fr.150 and Inscrr.(v. infr.):—in impf. and aor. 1 the augm. is sts. placed after the prep., προ-εφήτευον, -εφήτευσα, as LXX 3 Ki.22.12 (v.l.), Act.Ap.19.6 (v.l.), LXX Si.46.20 (but ἐπροφήτευσαν ib.Nu.11.25, al.):—_to be a_ προφήτης _or interpreter of the gods_, μαντεύεο, Μοῖσα, προφατεύσω δ’ ἐγώ Pi. l.c.; τίς προφητεύει θεοῦ; _who is his interpreter?_ E.Ion 413; οἱ προφητεύοντες τοῦ ἱροῦ Hdt.7.111; ἡ ψυχὴ τὰ θεῖα καταλαβομένη τοῖς τε ἀνθρώποις προφητεύουσα Arist.Mu.391a16; οὗ [μαντείου] προειστήκει προφητεύων Luc.VH2.33, cf. Plu.2.412b; οὐκ ἔστιν ὅστις σοι προφητεύσει τάδε _will be thy intermediary in asking this_, E.Ion 369; ἡ μανία . . προφητεύσασα _with oracular power_, Pl.Phdr.244d:—Pass., τὰ προφητευθέντα Sch.Od. 12.9. 

II. _expound, interpret, preach, under the influence of the Holy Spirit_, Ev.Luc.1.67, Ev.Jo.11.51, Act.Ap.2.17, 19.6, 1 Ep.Cor. 11.4, 13.9, al.: also δημιουργῶν χεῖρες π. τὰ ποιήματα Callistr.Stat. 2. 

III. _hold office of_ προφήτης, Θεοδώρου προφᾱτεύοντος IG7.4155 (Ptoön), cf. 12(1).833.6 (Lindus), PGnom.211 (ii A.D.). 

Αλλά τι χρείαν έχομεν των Ι-ΙΙΙ και των λεπτοτήτων τους, όταν έχουμε το IV;

IV. _to be a quack doctor_, Gal.15.172.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2013)

Σε ταινία χθες στον Άλφα:

Ο αστυνομικός με βαθμό lieutenant (υπαστυνόμος) είχε αποδοθεί "υπαρχηγός".
Ο bailiff (κλητήρας αίθουσας δικαστηρίου) είχε αποδοθεί... Μπέιλιφ.
Το plea (δήλωση αποδοχής ή απόρριψης του κατηγορητηρίου) είχε αποδοθεί "έφεση". (Σαν να ήταν δυνατόν να κάνει κανείς έφεση πριν δικαστεί ακόμα.)
Σε όλα τα άρθρα λέξεων που αρχίζουν με Π έλειπε το τελικό ν:_ τη πυροβόλησε, το πελάτη_ και πολλά άλλα. Παραδόξως, το τελικό ν βρισκόταν στη θέση του πριν από λέξεις που αρχίζουν από άλλα γράμματα, π.χ. Κ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 19, 2013)

Στο nooz.gr, από σημερινό άρθρο:

Οι βρετανικές αρχές είχαν "μηδέν υποψίες" για ενδεχόμενη εμπλοκή του Μιράντα σε τρομοκρατικές δραστηριότητες, επέμεινε φανερά οργισμένος ο Γκρίνγουολντ σε άρθρο του στην "Γκάρντιαν".

Δικαιολογούνται οι "μηδέν υποψίες" για το *zero suspicion*, έστω και με την χρήση εισαγωγικών; Τι μόδα είναι αυτή η μεταφορά ξένων εκφράσεων μέσα σε εισαγωγικά;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2013)

Εξηγήστε μου, επειδή εγώ μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, από πότε η λέξη "λιντσάρω" σημαίνει "αποδοκιμάζω, διαμαρτύρομαι και γενικά εκφράζω τη δυσαρέσκειά μου";

Επειδή το λεξικό γράφει αυτό:λιντσάρω: 
1. (για πλήθος ανθρώπων) επιτίθεμαι με σκοπό να κακοποιήσω κπ. που τον θεωρώ ένοχο, υπεύθυνο για κτ.: _Οι φίλαθλοι όρμησαν να λιντσάρουν το διαιτητή.
2. _σκοτώνω με τα ίδια μου τα χέρια, χωρίς δίκη, αυτοδικώ:_Οι συγγενείς του θύματος επιτέθηκαν στο δολοφόνο για να τον λιντσάρουν.


_​
Ενώ οι σημερινοί "δημοσιογράφοι" του Διαδικτύου γράφουν αυτά:

*"Λιντσάρισαν" ελεγκτές του ΣΔΟΕ στην Καλαμάτα*Με την οργή του κόσμου βρέθηκαν αντιμέτωποι στη Μαραθόπολη δύο ελεγκτές του ΣΔΟΕ σε έφοδό τους σε καφέ-ουζερί του κεντρικού πεζόδρομου του χωριού. Σύμφωνα με το tharrosnews.gr, οι ελεγκτές του ΣΔΟΕ, ένας άνδρας και μία γυναίκα, γύρω στις 9 χθες το βράδυ μπήκαν σε καφέ-ουζερί και ξεκίνησαν να ελέγχουν τα χαρτιά και τα βιβλία του καταστήματος. Θαμώνες και πολίτες που έκαναν τη βόλτα τους και αντιλήφθηκαν την παρουσία του κλιμακίου ελεγκτών του ΣΔΟΕ, αντέδρασαν ειρωνικά και τους φώναξαν. 
​Οι ελεγκτές συνέχισαν τον έλεγχο, κάνοντας φύλλο και φτερό, χαρτιά, τιμολόγια και βιβλία του καταστήματος.Γύρω στις 12:30 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, μετά από τρεις ώρες, ολοκλήρωσαν τον έλεγχο και αποχώρησαν με βαριές εκφράσεις από κόσμο που, στο μεταξύ είχε πληροφορηθεί για τον έλεγχο, και ήταν στον πεζόδρομο για να εκφράσει την αντίδραση και τη διαμαρτυρία του. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως ότι η Μαραθόπολη έχει τεθεί στο στόχαστρο του ΣΔΟΕ, καθώς και του ΙΚΑ, και οι έλεγχοι που υφίστανται καταστήματα και επιχειρήσεις φέτος το καλοκαίρι είναι αλλεπάλληλοι, προκαλώντας αντιδράσεις στους επαγγελματίες και τους κατοίκους.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2013)

Γιά κοίτα! Κι εγώ στεναχωριόμουν ότι είδα πολλά τέτοια με -υ- αυτές τις μέρες (για ψηφιακά λιντσαρίσματα).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 19, 2013)

Μάλλον ήθελε να γράψει *προπηλάκισαν* και μπερδεύτηκε.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2013)

Τι λέτε, ο μορφωμένος κύριος Βέλτσος την έκανε ή δεν την έκανε την πατάτα με τη "βάσανο"; Κι αν ναι, ποιος την έκανε, η Πατεράκη ή ο ίδιος; Πάντως δεν είναι σε εισαγωγικά.

Εν προκειμένω, δεν κατανοεί ότι το θέμα του έργου μου δεν είναι η σχέση των φύλων αλλά, όπως σημειώνει η Πατεράκη («Εφ», 27.6.2013), *η βάσανος* «στον κλειστοφοβικό χώρο του μυαλού που δεν έχει καμία διέξοδο, εκτός από τον θάνατο και τον φόβο του θανάτου», ίδιον της δημιουργίας.

Από τα Μικροπράγματα του Άρη Δημοκίδη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι μπορεί με την κανονική ερμηνεία της λέξης: _λεπτομερής, εξαντλητική εξέταση, δοκιμασία, έλεγχος για εξακρίβωση της αλήθειας, της γνησιότητας ή της ακρίβειας_, αλλά μη με ρωτήσεις τι ακριβώς εννοούσε ο ποιητής...


----------



## sarant (Aug 20, 2013)

Κι εγώ αναρωτήθηκα προς στιγμή, αλλά κακώς, μου φαίνεται πως ταιριάζει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2013)

Με τόσες *_παρθενογεννήσεις_ σε ιστοσελίδες, τι κάνεις; Λες ότι είναι λάθος ή λες ότι πρέπει να μπει στα λεξικά;

"παρθενογέννηση" OR "παρθενογέννησης"


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 21, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ο bailiff (κλητήρας αίθουσας δικαστηρίου) είχε αποδοθεί... Μπέιλιφ.


Αυτός δεν πρέπει να καταχωρηθεί στο ληξιαρχείο της Νομανσλάνδης, παρέα με τον Άρσον, τον Γκρέσιαν Ουρν και όλη την παλιοπαρέα;


Alexandra said:


> Σε όλα τα άρθρα λέξεων που αρχίζουν με Π έλειπε το τελικό ν:_ τη πυροβόλησε, το πελάτη_ και πολλά άλλα.


Τι μου θύμισες τώρα... ανέκδοτο:
_- Θα πάμε για φαγητό στις μία.
- Όχι στις μία, στη μία λέμε!
-Καλά ντε, στη μία. Και για καφέ με την παρέα στη πέντε._

Εγώ πάλι υπέφερα ξανά από ένα γνωστό και πολύ διαδεδομένο λάθος. Διάβαζα ένα αστυνομικούλι που πήρα για τις διακοπές, και αντάμωσα καμιά δεκαρά φορές τουλάχιστον τη γνωστή *αυτοψία*. Τσινίσανε τα νεύρα μου στο τέλος. Τι μπορεί να γίνει για να μάθουν μια για πάντα όλοι όσοι κάνουν τον μεταφραστή ότι στα πτώματα κάνουμε *νεκροψία*;


----------



## sarant (Aug 21, 2013)

Τα επίθετα σε -ύς βασανίζουν πολλούς, ιδίως στη λόγια γενπληθ του θηλυκού (*παχέων αγελάδων) και στον πληθ του ουδέτερου, όπως σήμερα, όπου το Σκάι.γκρ έγραψε ότι: 

Πρέπει να σημειωθεί πως ειδικά για τους 2 Νομούς της χώρας που διαθέτουν *ευρύ* νησιωτικά συμπλέγματα, λήφθηκε μέριμνα ώστε να παραμείνουν σε λειτουργία 5 ΔΟΥ στις Κυκλάδες και 2 ΔΟΥ στα Δωδεκάνησα, σε αντίθεση με την πλειονότητα των Νομών της χώρας, όπου πλέον λειτουργεί μόνο 1 ΔΟΥ.

Όσο για την ουσία της είδησης, απορώ. Δηλαδή ο Υδραίος ή ο Μήλιος φορολογούμενος που θα κληθεί να προσκομίσει στη ΔΟΥ τα δικαιολογητικά του, όπως καλούνται χιλιάδες και χιλιάδες, θα μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του στο ΓΕΦ που αντικαθιστά τη ΔΟΥ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

Αντί να μελετάμε τις λεπτομέρειες των προτάσεων του Υπουργού Υγείας, καθόμαστε οι λαθοθήρες και ασχολούμαστε με τα λάθη του, πώς έγραψε τον Δημοκήδη και αν ξέρει να κλίνει το ρήμα _εφιστώ_. Και συνεχίζω την αυτοκριτική μου: Στη συνέντευξη τύπου της 20/8/2013 που δημοσιεύεται εδώ, ο υπουργός φέρεται να είπε (δεν άκουσα τη συνέντευξη, δεν αποκλείω να υπάρχει λάθος απομαγνητοφώνησης ή όποιας άλλης διαδικασίας φέρνει τα λεγόμενα του υπουργού σε ιστοσελίδα) δύο φορές (αυτή η επανάληψη με έκανε να γράψω το σχόλιο) «*εφιστήσει»:

— Εδώ έχω την εγκύκλιο που βγάζει σήμερα ο ΕΟΠΥΥ για να εφιστήσει την προσοχή στους γιατρούς να μην...
— και αυτό το έχουμε εφιστήσει σε όλους τους διοικητές των ταμείων και στον ΕΟΠΥΥ, το έχουμε καταστήσει σαφές.

Επειδή λοιπόν την έχω πατήσει κι εγώ στο παρελθόν με αυτό το ρήμα, νά οι τύποι του:

*εφιστώ
εφιστούσα
επέστησα
θα επιστήσω
έχω επιστήσει
να εφιστώ* (συνέχεια) — *να επιστήσω* (άπαξ)
*επίστησέ του την προσοχή* (προστακτική)

Φ μπαίνει εκεί που ακολουθεί στο σχηματισμό το δασυνόμενο ι της αρχαίας. Στις περιπτώσεις «να επιστήσω» και «έχω επιστήσει» το _επι-_ προστίθεται σε _στήσω_ χωρίς δασυνόμενο _ι_ (βλέπε στη δεύτερη πρόταση το σωστό _καταστήσει_ του ρήματος _καθιστώ_).


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Να κάνω μια γραμματική ερώτηση που μας έκανε να κολλήσουμε χτες με κάτι άλλους ελληνόφωνους φίλους; 
Πως είναι η προστακτική ενεστώτα του ρήματος _*επιτίθεμαι*_; Στη δημοτική, όχι στην καθαρεύουσα ή στα αρχαία. 
Ο διάλογος ήταν: _Θα επιτεθώ στα γλυκά_
Και είπα: _Επιθέσου._ 
Και ακολούθησε συζήτηση αν είναι γραμματικά σωστό αυτό ή όχι. 
ΥΓ Ας μεταφερθεί στο κατάλληλο νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

Είχα καταθέσει κάπου τα εξής για την κλίση του ρήματος, λόγιους τύπους και μη, ανακατεμένους. Τα επίσημα κιτάπια δεν έχουν το «επιθέσου», αλλά αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ.

Ενεστώτας: επιτίθεμαι, επιτίθεσαι, επιτίθεται, επιτιθέμεθα, επιτίθεστε, επιτίθενται
Παρατατικός: επετιθέμην, επετίθεσο, επετίθετο / επιτίθετο, επετιθέμεθα, επετίθεσθε, επετίθεντο / επιτίθεντο
Αόριστος: επιτέθηκα / επετέθην, επιτέθηκες / επετέθης, επιτέθηκε / επετέθη, επιτεθήκαμε / επετέθημεν, επιτεθήκατε / επετέθητε, επιτέθηκαν / επιτεθήκανε / επετέθησαν
Προστακτική αορίστου: επιθέσου (κν. όρμα / όρμησε, χίμα / χίμηξε), επιτεθείτε :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Να κάνω μια γραμματική ερώτηση που μας έκανε να κολλήσουμε χτες με κάτι άλλους ελληνόφωνους φίλους;
> Πως είναι η προστακτική ενεστώτα του ρήματος _*επιτίθεμαι*_; Στη δημοτική, όχι στην καθαρεύουσα ή στα αρχαία.
> Ο διάλογος ήταν: _Θα επιτεθώ στα γλυκά_
> Και είπα: _Επιθέσου._
> ...



Όλα τα σύνθετα με το τίθεμαι είναι προβληματικά, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς το τίθεμαι δεν είναι και ρήμα της δημοτικής. Δηλαδή τι δημοτικός τύπος είναι το _επιτεθέμεθα_; Λογικά, το _επιθέσου_ δεν είναι λάθος, αν δεν θεωρείται λάθος και το _θέσου_, αν κι εκεί μπορεί να στρίψεις διά του "θέσε τον εαυτό σου". Ωστόσο νομίζω ότι θα αποφεύγαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τέτοιον τύπο, πράγμα που δεν είναι σπάνιο για προστακτική, στα περισσότερα ρήματα λείπει ή είναι σε πρακτική αχρηστία ένας, δύο ή και τρεις τύποι της προστακτικής ενεστώτα και αορίστου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2013)

Ο τύπος «βουρ!» δεν μετράει μάλλον, ε;


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Ούτε το _επέδραμε Ιάκωβε και τα οστά ημέτερα έσονται. _

Νομίζω η λύση είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος τύπος και υπό ΚΣ ο διάλογος θα ήταν
_Θα επιτεθώ στα γλυκά
Όρμα! Κι εγώ μαζί σου! Βουρ! Τσάκισέ τα!_ κλπ κλπ.
Αλλά επειδή ζούμε στα ξένα (κλαψ) και μέρα τη μέρα ξεχνάμε τη μητρική μας γλώσσα (λυγμ) που μας την καταστρέφει η παλιοαγγλική (ουαααα), αντί να κυλάει ο λόγος μας σαν νεράκι κολλάμε σε δύσκολους τύπους και χανόμαστε στη μετάφραση
Ι'll raid the desert counter
Raid it!


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...Ι'll raid the desert counter
> Raid it!



 There goes the Afrika Korps, Rommel's desert raiders. :twit:
We're simply dessert raiders; we're served it and deserve it. We get our just desserts, the full Monty.


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Γραφή λανθάνουσα, την επιθυμία για ταξίδι στη Σαχάρα λέγει.


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2013)

So, the desert counter counts down after all, not to sundae but to S-Day.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2013)

Από τηλεοπτική σειρά χθες το βράδυ στο Σκάι. 

Οι αστυνομικοί κάνουν έφοδο για να συλλάβουν κακοποιούς. Φωνάζουν το γνωστό: "LAPD!", για να ακινητοποιήσουν τους κακοποιούς. Τι θα φώναζαν στην Ελλάδα; "Αστυνομία!", νομίζω. Πώς το αποδίδει το υποτιτλιστής; "Τμήμα Λ.Α.!"

Πόσα λάθη να εντοπίσεις μέσα σε 10 χαρακτήρες; 
Το αφύσικο να φωνάζουν "Τμήμα" αντί για "Αστυνομία", λες και οι αστυνομικοί εκπροσωπούν κατά τη σύλληψη κάποιο τμήμα και όχι την αστυνομία; 
Το ότι "Los Angeles Police Department" σημαίνει "Αστυνομία του Λος Άντζελες" και όχι "τμήμα", λες και είναι δυνατόν μια μητρόπολη 10 εκατομμυρίων να έχει μόνο ένα τμήμα;

Επίσης, με πλήρη άγνοια κινδύνου, ο βαθμός του detective στην αμερικανική αστυνομία αποδόθηκε "υπαστυνόμος". Μια πολύ μικρή έρευνα στο γκουγκλ, θα έβγαζε τα εξής ευρήματα:

The United States police rank model is generally quasimilitary in structure. Although the large and varied number of federal, state, and local police departments and sheriff's office have different ranks, a general model, from highest to lowest rank, would be:

Chief of Police, Police Commissioner, Superintendent, Sheriff
Deputy Chief of Police, Deputy Commissioner, Deputy Superintendent, Undersheriff
Inspector, Commander, Colonel
Major, Deputy Inspector
Captain
Lieutenant
Sergeant
Detective, Inspector, Investigator
Officer, Deputy Sheriff, Corporal, Trooper

Απ' όπου είναι φανερό ότι ο detective δεν είναι υπαστυνόμος, αλλά είναι δυο βαθμούς πιο κάτω, και μόλις ανώτερος από τον απλό αστυφύλακα. Επειδή δεν υπάρχει πλήρης αντιστοιχία με τους βαθμούς της ελληνικής αστυνομίας, γι' αυτό πολύ απλά κρατάμε τον τίτλο "ντετέκτιβ" και δεν δίνουμε σ' έναν αστυνομικό έναν βαθμό που δεν ταιριάζει με την ηλικία του και τις αρμοδιότητές του στο συγκεκριμένο σίριαλ. 

Εδώ μπορώ ν' αναφέρω και την αμηχανία πολλών υποτιτλιστών μπροστά στον τίτλο "officer", όταν απευθύνεται κάποιος σε έναν αστυνομικό. Όπως βλέπουμε από αυτόν τον πίνακα, είναι ο απλός αστυφύλακας. Εμείς θα τον αποκαλούσαμε "αστυφύλακα" ή "όργανο". Παρόλα αυτά, πάμπολλες φορές βλέπουμε στον υπότιτλο "αστυνόμε" ως μετάφραση του "officer", δηλαδή τον πάμε κατευθείαν τέσσερις βαθμούς πιο πάνω.

Η αμερικανική αστυνομία, όπως και να το κάνουμε, είναι ψωμοτύρι στις ταινίες και τις σειρές που μεταφράζονται στην Ελλάδα. Έπρεπε ο κάθε υποτιτλιστής να έχει λύσει πρώτα αυτό το ζήτημα πριν προχωρήσει στα πιο δύσκολα.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ούτε το _επέδραμε Ιάκωβε και τα οστά ημέτερα έσονται. _



όρμησε και τα κόκαλα δικά μας;

επέλασον/επίδραμε και τα οστά σα έσονται/έσται


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> όρμησε και τα κόκαλα δικά μας;


Όρμα Τζακ και τα κόκκαλα δικά σου. 

Αλλά επειδή εγώ ανήκω στη γενιά που αρχαία έκανε μόνο στο Λύκειο* δεν το θυμόνουν καλά. 

*και τα σιχάθηκα για τα καλά γιατί ο μόνος τρόπος να παρω ένα 15-16** ήταν να μάθω παπαγαλία την γραμματική- συντακτική ανάλυση του κειμένου. Ό,τι έκαναν δηλαδή κι αυτοί που παίρνανε 18-19, αλλά προφανώς το κάνανε καλύτερα


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αλλά επειδή εγώ ανήκω στη γενιά που αρχαία έκανε μόνο στο Λύκειο* δεν το θυμόνουν καλά.



Ευτυχώς που μετά τα έβαλαν απ' το γυμνάσιο και γέμισε ελληνομαθείς ο τόπος.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ευτυχώς που μετά τα έβαλαν απ' το γυμνάσιο και γέμισε ελληνομαθείς ο τόπος.


Αφού δεν άλλαξαν οι δάσκαλοι κι ο τρόπος διδασκαλίας, τι περιμένεις;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2013)

Αυτό το άρθρο του Βήματος με οδήγησε σε αυτό το άρθρο του Βήματος. Και διαβάζω:
_
«Εδώ που βρίσκομαι είναι δέκα το πρωί» τονίζει με νόημα, ενώ «το ρολόι στην Ελλάδα δείχνει επτά το βράδυ» και ο συνομιλητής του αναρωτιέται: «Τώρα πού να βρίσκεται; Στη Βραζιλία, στην Αργεντινή, στις χώρες της Ασίας;..»

_Χελόου! Δεν υπάρχει χώρα της Ασίας που να βρίσκεται 9 ώρες πίσω (ή 15 ώρες μπροστά από την Ελλάδα - μια και δεν διευκρινίζει αν βρίσκονται στην ίδια ημερολογιακή μέρα). Επίσης ούτε η Βραζιλία (5 ώρες πίσω από την Ελλάδα), ούτε η Αργεντινή (6 ώρες πίσω από την Ελλάδα) ταιριάζουν σε τέτοια υπόθεση. Οι χώρες που θα ταίριαζαν σε τέτοιες διαφορές ώρες είναι η Νέα Ζηλανδία, Φίτζι, Κιριμπάτι στα ανατολικά μας ή το Μεξικό, ο Καναδάς και διάφορες πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ στα δυτικά μας.

Δηλαδή, ο "συνομιλητής" (δημοσιογράφος, άραγε; ) που ξεστόμισε "Βραζιλία, Αργεντινή, χώρες της Ασίας" έπεσε σε όλα έξω. Αν ο συνομιλητής ήταν αστυνομικός που τον έψαχνε, ζήτω που καήκαμε, σιγά μην τον έβρισκε.

Τέλος πάντων, διαβάζοντας το άρθρο, μάλλον το Μεξικό ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο προφίλ του εν λόγω απατεώνα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Θεωρώ ότι είναι χαλαρά γραμμένο αυτό το κομμάτι. Δηλαδή, δεν θέλει να δείξει τι είναι αυτό που συμπεραίνει κάποιος που θα βάλει κάτω το χάρτη με τις φέτες της ώρας, αλλά αυτό που σκέφτεται πρόχειρα και χοντρικά: μισή μέρα από τη μια ή την άλλη μεριά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2013)

Εντάξει, χαλαρά μεν, αλλά κάποιοι άνθρωποι πριν μιλήσουν χαλαρά για διαφορές ώρας μπορεί "χαλαρά" να το ψάξουν λιγάκι. Ή να έχουν ήδη μέσα στον εγκέφαλό τους εγγεγραμμένες κάποιες τέτοιες πληροφορίες...


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό το άρθρο του Βήματος με οδήγησε σε αυτό το άρθρο του Βήματος.
> ...
> _Τέλος πάντων, διαβάζοντας το άρθρο, μάλλον το Μεξικό ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο προφίλ του εν λόγω απατεώνα._


Στον Παναμά, λέει το πρώτο άρθρο, που έχει 8 ώρες διαφορά από την Ελλάδα (GMT-6):

Ο Παπαδήμας φέρεται να ζούσε τα τελευτία χρόνια με την οικογένειά του στο Ισραήλ και τον Παναμά. Στη χώρα μας εισήλθε με πτήση ελληνικής εταιρείας, προερχόμενος από το Τελ Αβίβ, με διαβατήριο Αρχών Παναμά και με στοιχεία άλλου ατόμου.

Για τα «*τελευτία χρόνια» λέει όμως· για τα τελευταία δεν ξέρω. 

Νομίζω πάντως πως το σημαντικό εδώ δεν είναι οι ώρες και τα λεπτά, αλλά πού πήγαν τα λεφτά.

Όσο για τις πληροφορίες για διαφορές ώρας και ωριαίες ατράκτους, εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω μερικές τέτοιες καταγραμμένες — μόνο όσες μου χρειάζονται συχνά, τις άλλες τις γκουγκλίζω ή αν δεν έχω σύνδεση, τις φετοπορτοκαλίζω χοντρικά — αλλά επειδή τις έχω καταχωρίσει σαν φέτες στον εγκέφαλό μου (και δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικός), συνήθως παραγκωνίζονται από πληροφορίες για άλλες φέτες, φαγώσιμες. Το έχω παρατυρήσει.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2013)

Αχά! Το πρώτο άρθρο δεν το διάβασα με προσοχή, πήγα κατευθείαν στο δεύτερο. :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Στον Παναμά, λέει το πρώτο άρθρο, που έχει 8 ώρες διαφορά από την Ελλάδα (GMT-6)


[Χότζας mode]Και οι δύο δίκιο έχετε, ο Παναμάς δεν έχει θερινή ώρα. Το χειμώνα -7, το καλοκαίρι -8 :) [/Χότζας mode]


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2013)

Είδα: 
*θυροειδής* αδένας
Η συνήθης *αιτίαση* ενάντια στην πιθανή κατάρρευση της ιαπωνικής οικονομίας είναι ότι πάνω από το 90% του χρέους της είναι εσωτερικό, με αποτέλεσμα να περιορίζεται ο κίνδυνος μαζικών εκροών κεφαλαίου.
*παγοποίηση* περιουσιακών στοιχείων (του Ρομπολόβλεφ στην Ελβετία)


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2013)

Και ένα από τα πιο ξεκαρδιστικά λάθη πληκτρολόγησης:

Τι είναι αυτό άραγε που δεν αφήνει [τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ] να εκτιναχθεί δημοκοπικά; 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=27158

Κι άλλο;  :scared:


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2013)

Διάλογος όπως περίπου μου μεταφέρθηκε:

Πινακίδα στην ελληνική ύπαιθρο: «Προσοχή! Διέλευση ζώων».
— Εγώ δεν βλέπω να διελαύνουν ζώα.
— Όχι, βρε, «διελαύνουν»! «Διέρχονται».
— Γιατί; Πώς λέμε «παρελαύνουν»;
Αφού το βασάνισαν λίγο, με πήραν τηλέφωνο (από την ύπαιθρο) να τους λύσω τη διαφορά.

Το αρχαίο _έρχομαι_ είχε έναν μέλλοντα _ελεύσομαι_, από τον οποίο βγήκε η *έλευση*.

Έτσι έχουμε:
διέρχομαι > διέλευση
συνέρχομαι > συνέλευση
παρέρχομαι > παρέλευση
προέρχομαι > προέλευση
προσέρχομαι > προσέλευση
επέρχομαι > επέλευση

Στις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις δεν χρησιμοποιούμε πια τα παράγωγα από την _έλευση_:

εισέρχομαι > είσοδος
εξέρχομαι > έξοδος
κατέρχομαι > κάθοδος
απέρχομαι > αποχώρηση

Διαφορετική είναι η παρακάτω παρέα:

παρελαύνω > παρέλαση
επελαύνω > επέλαση
προελαύνω > προέλαση
απελαύνω > απέλαση







— Διέλευση άγριας πανίδας..
— Πώς το είπες αυτό που διελα... διελε... διέρχεται;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω από πού ξεσήκωσε το in.gr την επιστολή της 96χρονης που δημοσιεύει στα Περίεργα («Δανειολήπτρια πληρώνει... με το ίδιο νόμισμα τράπεζα που την εξόργισε»), πάντως όχι από αξιόπιστο πρακτορείο. Μάλλον από κάποιον ιστότοπο που τον ταλανίζει κι αυτόν η έλλειψη περίεργων ειδήσεων σε μια εποχή που τα πιο περίεργα έγιναν καθημερινά και τετριμμένα. 

Η επιστολή έχει ήδη κλείσει τα 10 χρόνια. Και θα σήμαινε αυτό ότι η συντάκτριά της θα ήταν στα 106, αν δεν επρόκειτο για χιουμοριστικό κείμενο που έγραψε Αυστραλός δημοσιογράφος στη στήλη του. Διαβάζουμε snopes.com για να φωτιστούμε:

Bounced check complaint


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2013)

Στο νήμα με τους μύθους δεν ταίριαζε καλύτερα αυτό; Πάντως στο κείμενο διαβάζω:

Θα πρέπει να σας ευχαριστήσω και για το πρόστιμο των 30 δολαρίων που χρεώσατε το λογαριασμό μου ως *πέναλτι *για την ταλαιπωρία που προκάλεσα στην Τράπεζά σας.

Χρησιμοποιούμε ποτέ την λέξη _πέναλτι_ εκτός αθλητικής ορολογίας;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 29, 2013)

Ναι, αν και είναι ορολογία της καθομιλούμενης (τράπεζες π.χ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι το χρησιμοποιούν στην ελληνική τραπεζική ορολογία. Βάλε στο Γκουγκλ τράπεζα και πέναλτι, και θα το δεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2013)

Ρώτησα γιατί δεν έχω μαζί μου Μπαμπινιώτη αυτήν την στιγμή και στο ΛΚΝ δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει άλλη ερμηνεία. Ευχαριστώ. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και το ΛΝΕΓ περιορίζει τη χρήση στην αθλητική ορολογία. Όσοι συναλλάσσονται με τράπεζες, ξέρουν ότι χρησιμοποιείται το _πέναλτι_ στην τραπεζική αργκό, οπότε δίνει μια νότα αυθεντικότητας στη μετάφραση: Τι θα έλεγε η 96χρονη στη συναλλαγή της με την τράπεζα; «Πέναλτι» θα έλεγε.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 29, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ως κάτοχος αριστερόχειρα αδερφού, στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα: http://www.aristeroxeiras.gr/ Από εκεί μπορείς να προμηθευτείς και αυτό το απολύτως ρατσιστικό εργαλείο, το μπρίκι, (το εννοώ: έχετε ποτέ δοκιμάσει να σερβίρετε με το αριστερό χέρι; ) προσαρμοσμένο εντελώς στα μέτρα σου


Μόλις ανακάλυψα κάτι ακόμη που δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα βολικό για αριστερόχειρες:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2013)

Ένα προφορικό, από την εκπομπή _Χρώματα Ελλάδας_, του Channel 9. Σε ένα αφιέρωμα στο _Τζουράσικ Παρκ_, μαθαίνουμε ότι η ταινία βασίστηκε στο ομώνυμο μυθιστόρημα του *Μάικλ Κρίχτον* (Michael Crichton).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 30, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μόλις ανακάλυψα κάτι ακόμη που δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα βολικό για αριστερόχειρες:


Καλά που μου το είπες, Ζαζ, γιατί του χρωστάω κι ένα δώρο, και δεν ξέρω τι πολιτική επιστροφών έχει ο Μάκης ο Σουγιάς


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ...στο ομώνυμο μυθιστόρημα του *Μάικλ Κρίχτον* (Michael Crichton).



Mωρέ και κρίχ'τον και κράχ'τον.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2013)

Μακάβρια η επισήμανση, αλλά επιβάλλεται:

Οι αστυνομικοί, όταν έφτασαν στο ισόγειο διαμέρισμα της οδού Κλαυδιανού, εντόπισαν τη σορό της ηλικιωμένης.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231263147

Καλύτερα «βρήκαν το πτώμα». Η _σορός_ έχει σχέση με τη φροντίδα για τον νεκρό, την κηδεία, το προσκύνημα, τον ενταφιασμό.


----------



## Irini (Aug 31, 2013)

Δεν είναι ελληνικό αλλά είναι πολύ γουστόζικο: 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7702913.stm



Έστειλαν το αγγλικό κείμενο με e-mail για μετάφραση, πλην όμως ο μεταφραστής έλειπε. Τους απάντησε λοιπόν "Δεν είμαι στο γραφείο αυτή την στιγμή. Στείλτε όποιο κείμενο είναι για μετάφραση" ("I am not in the office at the moment. Send any work to be translated".)

Ε, αυτό είδαν, αυτό κότσαραν στην πινακίδα.


----------



## sarant (Aug 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μακάβρια η επισήμανση, αλλά επιβάλλεται:
> 
> Οι αστυνομικοί, όταν έφτασαν στο ισόγειο διαμέρισμα της οδού Κλαυδιανού, εντόπισαν τη σορό της ηλικιωμένης.
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231263147
> ...



Αξίζει άρθρο εδώ. Η λέξη "πτώμα" έχει γίνει ταμπού για πολλούς. Και βέβαια η ορθογραφία εκδικείται γιατί οι περισσότεροι δημοσιόγραφοι του σωρού γράφουν για τη σορό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Έχεις δίκιο, έχει γίνει ταμπού το _πτώμα_. Αλλά θα μπορούσε να γράψει «βρήκαν νεκρή την ηλικιωμένη». Δεν είναι ανάγκη να καταστρέψουν μια λέξη, άσε που, όπως λες, οι μισοί θα τη γράφουν λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2013)

Ας υποθέσουμε, λοιπόν, ότι πριμαντόνες και κομπάρσοι αποφασίζουν να συμπτύξουν το μεγάλο μέτωπο της Κεντροαριστεράς.
(Από το κυριακάτικο του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη στην Καθημερινή.)

Σας ενοχλεί κάτι;


Το _συμπτύσσω_ είναι το αντίθετο τού _αναπτύσσω_ και σημαίνει πυκνώνω, φέρνω κοντά κοντά. Π.χ.
Συμπτυχθείτε, να μπορέσουν να καθίσουν και οι άλλοι.
Να συμπτύξεις το άρθρο σου, να χωρέσει στο τρίστηλο.
Πλήρες λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=συμπτύσσω&sin=all

Συνηθίζεται, βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο, το _συμπτύσσω μέτωπο_:

- Οι δήμαρχοι που εκλέχτηκαν με τη στήριξη κομμάτων της κεντροαριστεράς διαφοροποιούνται από τις αποφάσεις της κυβέρνησης και συμπτύσσουν το δικό τους μέτωπο, κάτι το οποίο προοιωνίζει για ευρύτερες εξελίξεις.
- Κυβερνήσεις και λόμπι συμπτύσσουν συχνά κοινό μέτωπο κατά της Ελεύθερης Ενέργειας. 
- τα κόμματα ΑΚΕΛ, ΔΗΚΟ και ΕΔΕΚ συμπτύσσουν «Λαϊκό Μέτωπο» 
- επίσημη δήλωση της Σοβιετικής κυβέρνησης από την Μόσχα με την οποία παρότρυνε τους εμπλεκόμενους να συμπτύξουν ενιαίο μέτωπο κατά του Άξονα.
και πολλά πολλά παρόμοια.

Είναι λάθος και προέρχεται από τον αόριστο τού λόγιου _συμπηγνύω_, το «συνέπηξαν μέτωπο» ή τύπους όπως «να συμπήξουν μέτωπο». Συνώνυμο: *συγκροτώ*. Και επειδή είναι δύσκολο να λέμε «συμπηγνύουν» στη δημοτική, καλύτερα να το γυρίσουμε στο «συγκροτούν», γιατί, αν αρχίσουμε να συμπτύσσουμε τα μέτωπα, θα γίνουμε όλοι έτσι:


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2013)

*O εμπρησμός*

 Kύριε διευθυντά

 Διαβάζω την «Kαθημερινή» από τότε που ήμουν μαθήτρια στο Γυμνάσιο. Tην Tρίτη 30 Iουνίου στη σελίδα 3, έκπληκτη διαβάζω τον τίτλο του ολοσέλιδου θέματος «Aύξηση των εμπρησμών από πρόθεση». Mα η λέξη *εμπρησμός* από μόνη της δηλώνει πρόθεση. Ξαφνικά χάρηκα που ανήκω σε μια παλαιότερη γενιά που στο σχολείο είχαμε την τύχη να έχουμε σπουδαίους φιλολόγους που μας δίδαξαν καταπληκτικά ελληνικά.

Aναΐτ Kαλφαγιάν, Έμπορος έργων τέχνης, αρχαιολόγος, βυζαντινολόγος --Θεσσαλονίκη

Από τα γράμματα αναγνωστών στην _Καθημερινή_, 17.8.2013


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2013)

Πόσο λάθος έχει η κυρία Καλφαγιάν που, παρότι άγνοια νόμου δεν συγχωρείται, κείνη αγνοεί τα 266-267 ΠΚ «Εμπρησμός από αμέλεια»... Πόσο αφελής είναι δε ο αφορισμός ότι «η παλαιότερη γενιά είχε την τύχη να διδαχθεί καταπληκτικά ελληνικά» όταν η αρχική σημασία της λ. «εμπρησμός» είναι η πρόκληση (καθ' οιονδήποτε τρόπο, ήτοι είτε από πρόθεση είτε από αμέλεια) πυρκαγιάς (βλ. κ. LSJ, καθώς και λ. _ἐμπίμπρημι_), και μεταγενέστερος είναι ο σχηματισμός διακριτής σημασίας "η εκουσίως επί σκοπώ βλάβης αλλοτρίων ή απάτης γινομένη πυρπόλησις" — χωρίς όμως αυτό να σημαίνει πως «η λ. _εμπρησμός _ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ δηλώνει πρόθεση»... Κι απ' τη στιγμή που υπάρχει το 266 ΠΚ, η δήλωση εάν ένας εμπρησμός προέρχεται από πρόθεση ή από αμέλεια κάθε άλλο παρά λάθος είναι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ακόμα και τα λεξικά το κάνουν σαφές. Π.χ. στο ΛΚΝ:

*εμπρησμός ο* : πρόκληση πυρκαγιάς και καταστροφή πράγματος, κυρίως από δόλια προαίρεση· πυρπόληση: _Δράστης εμπρησμού_, εμπρηστής. _Απόπειρα εμπρησμού. ~ δάσους / οικοδομήματος._

Αυτό το «κυρίως» μπορεί να έχει επηρεάσει τη γνώμη μας για τη σημασία του εμπρηστή, αλλά εμπρηστές είναι και όσοι αποφασίζουν μες στο κατακαλόκαιρο να κάψουν ξερόχορτα ή να κάνουν μπάρμπεκιου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2013)

> πράγμα που μάλλον το καθιστά ως το πιο επικερδές έργο όλων των εποχών



Ξέρω ότι είναι διαδεδομένο αυτό το «καθιστά ως», ακόμα και σε εφημερίδες.

Η προσεκτική χρήση το σφάζει, π.χ.

H στάση του τον καθιστά ύποπτο.
Τον κατέστησα υπεύθυνο για την τήρηση της τάξεως.
Κατέστη πειθήνιο όργανό τους. 
Έχει καταστεί σαφές ότι...
(κυρ. νομ.): Τον κατέστησε κληρονόμο του
Την κατέστησε έγκυο (παραδείγματα του ΛΚΝ)
τον κατέστησε και επισήμως πληρεξούσιο του
σε καθιστώ υπεύθυνο για ό,τι συμβεί
με τα νέα δεδομένα η θέση του καθίσταται εξαιρετικά δυσχερής
καθίσταται πλέον σαφές ότι οδεύουμε προς εκτόνωση τής κρίσης
καθίσταται αναπόφευκτο / αναγκαίο / υποχρεωτικό (παραδείγματα του ΛΝΕΓ)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2013)

Από τις ειδήσεις του ΑΝΤ1, ο προπονητής της Εθνικής μπάσκετ, λέει: "...to burn the candle from both ends." Μετάφραση σε υπότιτλο: "Να σβήσω τη φλόγα και από τις δυο πλευρές."

Εξήγηση της γνωστής μεταφοράς εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

Γι' αυτό και κάποιοι που κάνουν πνευματική εργασία και κουράζουν το κεφάλι τους, λένε «ξεπατώνομαι».


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2013)

*Συστημικές τράπεζες*

Οι οβιδιακές μεταμορφώσεις του τραπεζικού συστήματος στην Ελλάδα φαίνεται πως ολοκληρώθηκαν. Είδαμε να γίνονται πράγματα που κανείς δεν μπορούσε να φανταστεί κάμποσους μήνες πριν. Πλούσιοι επτώχευσαν και επείνασαν, καναδυό μπήκαν και στη στενή, και οι υπόλοιποι καταβρόχθισαν τα πάντα μέχρι ψαροκόκαλο. Από το φαγοπότι αναδείχθηκαν οι τέσσερις γνωστές και μεγάλες τράπεζες:



Η Τράπεζα Πειραιώς, που ενσωμάτωσε την Αγροτική, τη Γενική, τη Μιλλένιουμ, την Τράπεζα Κύπρου, τη Λαϊκή της Κύπρου και την Ελληνική Τράπεζα. 
Η Εθνική Τράπεζα, που πήρε την Pro Bank και την FB Bank 
Η Άλφα, που απορρόφησε την Εμπορική 
και η Γιούρομπανκ που κατάπιε το Ταχυδρομικό Ταμιευτήριο και την Proton Bank 
(ανεξάρτητη --για πόσο ακόμα;-- έμεινε μόνο η Τράπεζα Αττικής) 

Πέστε μου τώρα γιατί έχει πιάσει όλους τους φωστήρες της δημοσιογραφίας να αποκαλούν περιληπτικά τις τέσσερις αυτές τράπεζες «συστημικές»;

Ωσάν να υπάρχει τράπεζα που δεν είναι συστημική.

Κάνετε τον κόπο να σκεφθείτε, παρακαλώ, υπάρχει τράπεζα που δεν είναι συστημική; 

Βεβαίως και υπάρχει. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρος, τόσο που βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά, ότι ούτε μια στιγμή δεν πέρασε από το μυαλό των δημοσιολογούντων ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει εναλλακτική τράπεζα. Όπως οι τράπεζες χρόνου. Όπως η τράπεζα του τραπεζίτη των φτωχών Μωχάμετ Γιουνούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2013)

Συστημικές είναι οι τράπεζες που, για να το πω αγγλιστί, are too big to fail.
Επίσης, η Γιούρομπανκ αποτελεί αυτή τη στιγμή αυτόνομη μεν, θυγατρική δε της Εθνικής. Η προοπτική είναι, βέβαια, να πουληθεί, για να λειτουργήσει ως τέταρτος πυλώνας, αλλά λέμε τι ισχύει τώρα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 6, 2013)

Ξεκινώ με το διαχρονικό και νοστιμότατο "δυσθεώρατα ύψη". [Κι αν δεν υπήρχε, θα 'πρεπε να φτιαχτεί!]
Συνεχίζω με τόσο πολλές καταλήξεις -οντο (θα εδιατίθεντο, θα ετοποθετούντο, θα επαραχωρούντο), ώστε τελικά γράφει και "θα επιτυγχάνοντο εξοικονόμηση πόρων". Κατά τα άλλα, σωστά τα λέει ο κ. Βασ. Βενιζέλος (protagon).


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2013)

Μια υπενθύμιση, μια επανάληψη. Υπάρχουν δύο λέξεις:

θεόρατος = πανύψηλος
δυσθεώρητος = που δύσκολα μπορεί κανείς να τον παρατηρήσει και να τον υπολογίσει (_δυσθεώρητα ύψη τιμών_)

Δεν υπάρχει λέξη *_δυσθεόρατος_. Κάτι είχα γράψει παλιότερα σ' αυτό το νήμα, αλλά θα αντιγράψω εδώ από ένα παλιότερο σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου:

Και ας ξεκινήσουμε από τη λέξη _δυσθεόρατος_, που είναι σαν το refudiate της Σάρας Πέιλιν, δηλαδή είναι πάντρεμα δυο άλλων υπαρκτών λέξεων. Υπάρχει η λέξη “δυσθεώρητος” που είναι λόγια και σημαίνει αυτόν που δύσκολα μπορούμε να τον συλλάβουμε σε όλο του το μέγεθος, άρα τεράστιος, πολύ ψηλός, ιδίως όταν χρησιμοποιείται στη φράση “δυσθεώρητο ύψος”, πολύ μεγάλο ύψος δηλαδή. Βέβαια, σπάνια λέμε ότι το τάδε κτίριο έχει ύψος δυσθεώρητο, συνήθως το λέμε για το χρέος που έχει φτάσει σε δυσθεώρητο ύψος. Υπάρχει πάλι και η λέξη “θεόρατος” που σημαίνει επίσης τεράστιος, πολύ ψηλός. Οπότε δεν είναι περίεργο που κάποιοι τα μπλέκουν και λένε για “δυσθεόρατο ύψος” [...]
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/01/19/viskont/

Χτες βρήκα τη λέξη _δυσθεώρητος_ με αντίθεση σημασία:

Τα σοσιαλδημοκρατικά κόμματα από εκφραστές μιας και μόνης συλλογικής κοινωνικής ταυτότητας εξελίχθηκαν παντού σε πολυσυλλεκτικά κόμματα, αθροίσματα πολλών και αντιφατικών επιδιώξεων. Προκειμένου να ανταποκριθούν στα αιτήματα των εκλογικών τους πελατειών, οι σοσιαλιστές, διαπλέχθηκαν τόσο πολύ με το κράτος που αποτέλεσαν αναπόσπαστα κομμάτια του. Από τα μέσα του ’70 οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στους σοσιαλδημοκράτες και τους συντηρητικούς αντιπάλους τους είχαν μικρύνει πολύ. Τη δεκαετία του ’80 έγιναν δυσθεώρητες.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_08/09/2013_532646

Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί *δυσδιάκριτες*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί *δυσδιάκριτες*.


Ή *αδιόρατες*.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2013)

Από χθες περιμένω μπας και το διορθώσουν στο in.gr, αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν ενοχλείται κανενός το μάτι. Δεν λέω να προσλάβουν διορθωτές και να καταξοδευτούν, αλλά μήπως θα έπρεπε να μην επιλέγουν τους συνεργάτες τους μεταξύ των ανορθόγραφων; Όλο και κάποιοι που ξέρουν ορθογραφία μπορεί να είναι διαθέσιμοι και άνεργοι.


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2013)

Υπερδιόρθωση (ή απροσεξία): Οι Γαλάτες λεηλατούσαν στο διάβα τους σφαγιάζοντας όλους όσοι συναντούσαν στα περίχωρα αλλά δεν επιτέθηκαν στην ίδια την πόλη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2013)

...
Από το νήμα character assassination:



nickel said:


> Διάβασα χτες άρθρο του Τατσόπουλου, όπου ο συγγραφέας επαναλάμβανε την ατυχή απόδοση του όρου, «δολοφονία χαρακτήρα»:
> 
> Η «δολοφονία χαρακτήρα», όπως άκομψα αλλά κυριολεκτικά μεταφράζεται το character assassination, είναι μια τεχνική τόσο αρχαία όσο και η σκατοψυχία του ανθρώπου [...]
> 
> ...



«Εν ενεργεία»; Ο acting president; Ο _εκτελών χρέη προέδρου_ τότε LBJ, ο αντιπρόεδρος _ασκών την προεδρία_ μετά τη δολοφονία του Κένεντι;

Γιατί; Πριν ήταν εν αποστρατεία; Ή μετά που βγήκε πανηγυρικά δεν ήταν εν ενεργεία; Ατυχής η έκφραση, νομίζω.

Εκτός αν εννοεί πως ήταν συνεχώς εν ενεργεία, καθώς είναι γνωστό πως ο Τζόνσον (κατά πολλούς σκατόψυχος) συχνά τους είχε χ...νους όλους, άρα ενεργούνταν τακτικά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2013)

Από τον ιστότοπο του ΤΕΟ (http://www.teo.org.gr/?page_id=90):Με την προμήθεια της συσκευής ανοίγεται ταυτόχρονα και ο λογαριασμός μέσω του οποίου γίνονται όλες οι χρεώσεις – πιστώσεις, *εν ίδει* μονάδων.​Το σωστό όμως είναι «*εν είδει*», καθότι εδώ η λέξη στη δοτική είναι το _είδος_.


----------



## Costas (Sep 16, 2013)

Επίσκεψη - αστραπή θα πραγματοποιήσει ο πρώην πρόεδρος της Γαλλίας, Βαλερί Ζισκάρ Ντ' Εστέν για τα εγκαίνια της πλατείας Ζακλίν ντε Ρομιγί στο Θησείο (στη συμβολή των οδών Ηρακλειδών, Αποστόλου Παύλου και *Ακαμάντου*) τη Δευτέρα. (in.gr) Έτσι που πάνε στο τέλος θα τον πουν και Ακαμάτη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2013)

Ενσκήψε ευλογημένη κυβέρνηση (ή εμ, σκύψε, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς). Δεν πειράζει, ούτε ο ΣΕΒ (via Καθημερινή) τα καλοξέρει αυτά...


Σελίδα του ΣΕΒ:
http://www.sev.org.gr/online/viewNews.aspx?id=2339&mid=8&lang=gr


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)

Εταιρία διαφημίζει το πόσο αποτελεσματικά συνεισφέρει στην επίτευξη SEO για τους πελάτες της· θέτει λοιπόν το ερώτημα «Τι λέξεις-κλειδιά έχουμε φέρει στην κορυφή;» (βάζοντας παντού —λανθασμένα— λατινικά ερωτηματικά, αλλά έστω)... και δίνει την απάντηση (η επισήμανση δική μου):




Φίλοι μου, αν δεν γνωρίζετε την ορθογραφία των λέξεων-κλειδιών (*ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ *— όχι *_εισητήρια_), απέχετε ακόμη από το να προσφέρετε πλήρεις υπηρεσίες...(ΣτΖ: Το γνωρίζω ότι στο SEO πρέπει να καλύπτονται και δημοφιλή ανορθόγραφα queries, αλλά όχι και να μπαίνουν πρώτη μούρη σαν να είναι αυτά τα σωστά!)


----------



## Philip (Sep 17, 2013)

Καθόμασταν πρόσφατα στην αίθουσα αναμονής στο αεροδρόμιο Αθηνών και περιμέναμε την πτήση μας για Θεσσαλονίκη. Στη μεγάλη οθόνη πρόβαλλαν διάφορα προς τέρψιν των επιβατών, τύπου “did you know that…?”. Τα είδα πρώτα στα ελληνικά.

«Ήξερες ότι το Μιλάνο έχει 6000 εκπτωτικά καταστήματα;»

6000??? Και μεταφράζω αυτομάτως “6000 discount stores”.

Καλά, ξέρω ότι υπάρχει κρίση στην Ευρώπη, αλλα 6000;;;

Μετά προβάλλουν τα αγγλικά.

“Did you know that Milan has 6000 sales outlets?”

Τι εκπτώσεις, τι πωλήσεις...

Καλό φθηνόπορο σε όλους!


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2013)

Ξέρεις όμως γιατί έγινε το λάθος; Επειδή έχουμε αλυσίδα καταστημάτων τύπου outlet stores που είναι γνωστά σαν Outlet.


http://www.factory.gr/photoGallery.asp?ITMID=16&LANG=GR


(Καλό χινόπωρο.)


----------



## Philip (Sep 17, 2013)

Όχι, δεν το ήξερα. (Ήμουν σε χωριό και νησί όλο τον Αύγουστο.) Δηλαδή αποτελεί υπερπαγίδα για μεταφραστές


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι είδα πρόσφατα αφίσα που φώναζε "όχι στον αντισιμιτισμό" και αναλογίστηκα το δράμα των κουλουριών Θεσσαλονίκης.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ξέρεις όμως γιατί έγινε το λάθος; Επειδή έχουμε αλυσίδα καταστημάτων τύπου outlet stores που είναι γνωστά σαν Outlet.


Μήπως το λάθος είναι ότι ασχολούνται μ' αυτή τη δουλειά άνθρωποι που δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν το outlet store της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας από το sales outlet; Εν ολίγοις, σιγά τη δικαιολογία που βρήκες. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2013)

Δεν βρήκε δικαιολογία, βρήκε την ρίζα του λάθους. Εδώ έχουμε την αιτία (όχι αρκετά ικανός μεταφραστής) και την αφορμή (σύμπτωση).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2013)

Γιατί Νέιβι Γιαρντ; Ναύσταθμος δεν είναι;

[h=1]Στο μικροσκόπιο τα κίνητρα του δράστη και τα μέτρα ασφαλείας στο Νέιβι Γιαρντ[/h]


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί Νέιβι Γιαρντ; Ναύσταθμος δεν είναι;
> 
> *Στο μικροσκόπιο τα κίνητρα του δράστη και τα μέτρα ασφαλείας στο Νέιβι Γιαρντ*



Σου λέει, θα είναι όπως λέμε Σκότλαντ Γιαρντ. Νομανσλανδική υπηρεσία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2013)

Έχει ενδιαφέρον η αμηχανία που υπάρχει συχνά με τη γενική πτώση κύριων ονομάτων παρά την ελληνοπρεπέστατη κατάληξή τους. Μια χαρά λέμε «του Μονάχου», αλλά δεν λέμε «του Αϊντάχου». Μάθαμε να λέμε «του Μεξικού» αλλά όχι «του Μονακού». Μελετούσα το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει με την Accra, την πρωτεύουσα της Γκάνας. Ο Πάπυρος μεταγράφει χωρίς να κρατά τα διπλά σύμφωνα, οπότε η _Accra_ είναι _Άκρα_ και όχι _Άκκρα_ (όπως είναι στη Βικιπαίδεια). Στο λήμμα του Παπύρου η γενική πτώση είναι «της Άκρα» και «της Γκάνα». Αποπάνω ακριβώς είναι ένα μικρό λήμμα για την Άκρα (Acre) του Ισραήλ, την Ακχώ της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης, που παραπέμπει σε λήμμα υπό τη σύγχρονη ονομασία _Ακό_ (Akko) (δεν κατάλαβα γιατί _Ακό_ και όχι _Άκο_). Στην περίπτωση της αρχαίας πόλης, επειδή έχουμε εξελληνισμένο όνομα, η γενική έχει μακρά ιστορία: η πολιορκία της Άκρας, ο Άγιος Ιωάννης της Άκρας.

Ξαφνικά πέφτω πάνω στο περσινό βιβλίο του Κοέλιο, με ελληνικό τίτλο *Το χειρόγραφο της Άκρα*. Σκέφτηκα ότι κακώς αποφάσισαν να στερήσουν τη λέξη από το τελικό σίγμα της γενικής (νά, εδώ, στην περιγραφή ενός άλλου βιβλίου του ίδιου εκδοτικού οίκου, διαβάζω «της Άκρας» και πληροφορούμαι ότι η αρχική μετάφραση του τίτλου ήταν _Το χειρόγραφο που βρέθηκε στην Άκρα_), αλλά στη συνέχεια είδα ότι ο αγγλικός τίτλος είναι _Manuscript Found in Accra_ και ο πορτογαλικός _Manuscrito encontrado em Accra_.

Μα τι γυρεύουν τα χειρόγραφα των Αγίων Τόπων στα δυτικά παράλια της Αφρικής; Γκάφα του Κοέλιο; Έψαξα αρκετά σε αγγλικές σελίδες και βρήκα έναν μονάχα αναγνώστη να το επισημαίνει:
Dear Paolo, I love your work but I can’t get over the fact that you use the spelling of the city of ACCRA in Ghana and not of ACRE, AKKO, ACCO in the Middle East for this novel???? Could you please explain why? Thank you!…. Disclaimer to all other readers: please note this is not a religious or political comment. Thank you!
http://paulocoelhoblog.com/2012/07/18/encontrado-na-internet/

Έχουμε τόσο μεγάλη γκάφα του Κοέλιο, λοιπόν;


----------



## Philip (Sep 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> η γενική πτώση είναι «της Άκρα» και «της Γκάνα».



Από περιέργεια, γιατί το Άκ(κ)ρα τονίζεται στην παραλήγουσα, ενώ στα αγγλικά τονίζεται στη λήγουσα; (βλ. Oxford guide to pronunciation 2006)


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2013)

Αν είχαμε οδηγούς προφοράς όταν αποφασίζαμε τις μεταγραφές των ανθρωπωνυμίων και των τοπωνυμίων, θα είχαμε γλιτώσει το μπέρδεμα της Accra με την Acre, και όχι μόνο. Εγώ πρώτη φορά το πήρα χαμπάρι αυτό και έτσι είναι: *Ακρά* τη λένε την πρωτεύουσα της Γκάνας!


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Η *οδός* έχει φτιάξει του κόσμου τα θηλυκά παράγωγα: 

*η περίοδος, η πρόσοδος, η άνοδος, η επάνοδος, η κάθοδος, η είσοδος, η έξοδος, η διέξοδος, η έφοδος, η μέθοδος, η δίοδος, η σύνοδος, η πρόοδος, η πάροδος*

Ωστόσο, δύο λέξεις έδωσαν και ουδέτερο τύπο: *τα έξοδα* και _*τα έσοδα*_, που πιο πρόσφατα απέκτησαν και ενικό, _το έξοδο_ και _το έσοδο_. Μόνο αυτά; Όχι, έχουμε και το ουσιαστικοποιημένο ουδέτερο του _αδιέξοδος_, *το αδιέξοδο*. Τι να σκεφτεί ο άνθρωπος μετά τα έσοδα και τα έξοδα; Τα αδιέξοδα θα σκεφτεί. Τελειώσαμε;

Όχι. Τώρα έχουμε και τα *πρόσοδα*! Τα οποία δεν είναι τόσα όσα λέει αρχικά το Google, κάπου δέκα ντουζίνες είναι τώρα, αλλά από επισημούτσικες πηγές. Να προτείνουμε να μπει στους νεολογισμούς, να γελάσουμε, να κλάψουμε; Αδιέξοδο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2013)

Ο δημοσιογράφος με το Lower στο in.gr ξαναχτυπά:

Ωστόσο ένας 27χρονος λογιστής από τη Βιρτζίνια, ο Ίθαν Γουίτινγκτον, έκρινε ότι η τιμητική πλακέτα δεν ήταν αρκετή επιβράβευση και οργάνωσε έναν έρανο, στην ιστοσελίδα gofundme.com, για να βοηθήσει τον άστεγο. 

Whittington, a 27-year-old accounts manager for a marketing firm, said he decided to try to raise money for James after reading about his honesty.
Read more.
​
Εντάξει, μεγάλε, ό,τι πεις. Τι σημασία έχει το επάγγελμα, εξάλλου; Το πέτυχες πάντως ότι ήταν 27 χρονών, και μπράβο σου. Συγχαρητήρια στους γονείς σου που σε έστελναν αγγλικά και τώρα πουλάς και μούρη ότι ξέρεις να μεταφράζεις ειδήσεις!


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

Το ακούσατε το βουητόν; Δεν είναι η είδηση αυτή καθαυτή, που λέει:

*H Louis Vuitton κλείνει κατάστημα επειδή δίπλα έχει σουβλατζίδικα*
Η μπουτίκ της οδού Λεβίδου θα μεταφερθεί στο πλαίσιο της συγχώνευσης με το κεντρικό κατάστημα των Αθηνών
[...]
"Η μετατροπή των καταστημάτων από εμπορικά σε καταστήματα πρόχειρου φαγητού οδηγεί μακροπρόθεσμα στην υποβάθμιση των εμπορικών κέντρων", δήλωσε ο δήμαρχος Κηφισιάς, Νίκος Χιωτάκης.
http://www.news.gr/ellada/nea-ths-p...itton-kleinei-katasthma-epeidh-dipla-ehe.html

Αξιοσχολίαστη είναι και η είδηση. Αλλά το δικό μου βουητόν το προκάλεσε το ανυπέρβλητο:

Η μπουτίκ της οδού Λεβίδου θα μεταφερθεί στο πλαίσιο της συγχώνευσης του εν λόγω καταστήματος με το κεντρικό των Αθηνών. Το αιτιολογικό προκαλεί *ερμαφρόδιτα συναισθήματα*. Η Louis Vuitton δε θέλει, σύμφωνα με ανθρώπους της γαλλικής πολυεθνικής εταιρείας, να διατηρεί ανοικτό κατάστημα, δίπλα σε σουβλατζίδικα, αλλά και άλλα καταστήματα με φθηνό φαγητό.

Αυτό, μόνο ένας Φελίνι μπορεί να το ζωγραφίσει. Ξέρουμε για _ερμαφρόδιτες καταστάσεις_, αλλά τα συναισθήματα θα μπορούσαν να μείνουν _ανάμικτα_ και _αντιφατικά_.


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2013)

Ποιητική άδεια το λένε αυτό


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> ΤΤο αιτιολογικό προκαλεί *ερμαφρόδιτα συναισθήματα*.


Προφανώς επειδή σου δημιουργεί διάθεση που σου μαμεί τη διάθεση. Να τος, να τος, ο ερμαφροδιτισμός!


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

Η επόμενη είδηση είναι πιο διασκεδαστική:

*Μην ζητάς συγγνώμη, λέει ο Κάμερον στον αθλητή που του έκανε «κερατάκια»*
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231265877

Σκέφτεσαι ότι κάποιος τού ζωγράφισε κερατάκια, κάπως έτσι:








Όχι, είναι πιο αστείο. Στη διάρκεια φωτογράφισης με ραγκμπίστες μπροστά στο Νάμπερ Τεν, ένας αθλητής πρόλαβε και έκανε, με ακαταμάχητη παιδικότητα, τη γνωστή σχολική σκανδαλιά.






Έτυχε βέβαια και έγραψε στην είδηση ο μεταφραστής:
Τέλος στο θέμα που δημιουργήθηκε με τον αθλητή του ράγκμπι που του έκανε «κερατάκια» στη διάρκεια φωτογραφίας έβαλε ο ίδιος ο Ντέιβιντ Κάμερον ...
αντί για _φωτογράφισης_, αλλά αυτό ήταν αφορμή μονάχα για να ανεβάσω τη φωτογραφία. Άλλωστε, παρακάτω γράφει σωστά: 
«Ζητώ συγγνώμη που χάλασα τη φωτογράφιση των Λιονταριών».
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231265877
(Δείτε και το βιντεάκι.)


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 21, 2013)

Χτες χάζευα τον σεφ Ράμζι στον ΣΚΑΪ και προς το τέλος, που έδειχνε σκηνές από το επόμενο επεισόδιο, τον δείχνει να χαϊδολογιέται με κάτι τάρανδους στα χιόνια, ενώ στον υπότιτλο το Lapland έμεινε αμετάφραστο (και με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες). Οκ, ολέθριο δεν είναι, αλλά η Λαπωνία δεν είναι κι άσημη, διάολε! Δεν γίνεται να μεταφράζεις κάτι πιθανά κι απίθανα καρυκεύματα και να αφήνεις ολόκληρη γενέτειρα του Αη-Βασίλη αγνώριστη!


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Το πιο ξεκαρδιστικό από τα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου είναι το πώς αυτό το αγγλικό σχόλιο




έγινε έτσι σε ελληνικό αρπακολλάδικο:




Για την εγκυκλοπαιδική μας ενημέρωση, ο γιος του Κλιντ Ίστγουντ, όπως λέει η αγγλική είδηση, ονομάζεται Σκοτ Ίστγουντ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 21, 2013)

Πες μου ότι είναι φωτοσοπιά!!! :woot:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2013)

Όχι, δεν είναι φωτοσοπιά. Το είχα ήδη δει κι εγώ χθες, και σκέφτηκα ότι εκτός από αγγλικά αντί για κουτσοαγγλικά, χρειάζεται και μια στοιχειώδης ευφυΐα για να "δημοσιογραφείς" στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2013)

Τουλάχιστον ας το έβαζαν στο Google Translate που βγάζει πιο αξιοπρεπή μετάφραση: Ιερά χάλια, ο γιος του Κλιντ Ίστγουντ, είναι super hot!
Δίνει εναλλακτικά "σκατά" και "Θεέ και κύριε" για το πρώτο και "έξοχα καυτό" για το τελευταίο.


----------



## sarant (Sep 21, 2013)

Χρειαζόταν η Νομανσλάνδη έναν καυτό νέο σταρ.

Αλλά το Holy crap πώς θα το αποδίδατε;


----------



## rogne (Sep 21, 2013)

sarant said:


> Αλλά το Holy crap πώς θα το αποδίδατε;



Αν δούλευα στο συγκεκριμένο σάιτ, μάλλον: "Τι λες τώρα!" Αλλού, αλλιώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2013)

sarant said:


> Χρειαζόταν η Νομανσλάνδη έναν καυτό νέο σταρ.
> 
> Αλλά το Holy crap πώς θα το αποδίδατε;



Τζήζας.

Εγώ θα το απέδιδα Ουάο!


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2013)

...
Μετά τον Χόλι Κραπ (βοήθειά μας, έλα και μπούκωνε σκ...!), ο «*γιός» (γι-ος; ) και τα κόμματα χωρίς κενό μετά στο #6086 είναι πταισματάκια. Αρπακολλάδικα, πράγματι, αν και με το crap ταιριάζει και το _εσφ._ που γράφει εκεί ο Νίκελ.



sarant said:


> Χρειαζόταν η Νομανσλάνδη έναν καυτό νέο σταρ.
> 
> Αλλά το Holy crap πώς θα το αποδίδατε;



«Παναγιά μου, ένα παιδί! Παίδαρος!»  «Παναΐα μ'!» Και για γαλλομαθείς «Ω μον ντιε, κελ μπο μεκ!» 
Επειδή εδώ δεν είμαστε τόσο σεμνότυφοι σαν τους Αμερικανούς, ειδικά με την τρίτη εντολή. Αμάν πια, Judas Priest!

Παρέμπ, τρίτη εντολή my ass, το «Oh, my God!» πάει σύννεφο, παντού το κολλάνε στην καθομιλουμένη, μέχρι και συντομογραφία του 'χουνε. OMG! (ΩΘΜ!) 

Το σχετικό νήμα: *Holy moley!

*Edit: «Ουάο!»; Ουάκ! :blink:


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

*Τι μανούλι, μάνα μου!*

Πάει και για τα δύο φύλα, και για όλες τις θρησκείες και δόγματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

Σαν να μη μας έφταναν οι _συνοριοφύλακες_ (το σωστό θα ήταν _συνοροφύλακες_), έχουμε και τη *συνοριογραμμή* αντί για _*συνορογραμμή*_ (που θα ήταν το σωστό). Εδώ τουλάχιστον υπάρχει η επιρροή από την _οριογραμμή_, ενώ ο _συνοριοφύλακας_ τι δικαιολογία έχει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σαν να μη μας έφταναν οι _συνοριοφύλακες_ (το σωστό θα ήταν _συνοροφύλακες_), έχουμε και τη *συνοριογραμμή* αντί για _*συνορογραμμή*_ (που θα ήταν το σωστό). Εδώ τουλάχιστον υπάρχει η επιρροή από την _οριογραμμή_, ενώ ο _συνοριοφύλακας_ τι δικαιολογία έχει;



Τι ερώτηση! Έλξη από την συνοριογραμμή με έλξη από την οριογραμμή.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σαν να μη μας έφταναν οι _συνοριοφύλακες_ (το σωστό θα ήταν _συνοροφύλακες_), έχουμε και τη *συνοριογραμμή* αντί για _*συνορογραμμή*_ (που θα ήταν το σωστό). Εδώ τουλάχιστον υπάρχει η επιρροή από την _οριογραμμή_, ενώ ο _συνοριοφύλακας_ τι δικαιολογία έχει;


Μήπως, λεωγωτώρα, επηρεάζει και η _μεθόριος_;

Την ίδια στιγμή μαθαίνουμε ότι το υπουργείο Δημοσίας Τάξεως έχει προσλάβει χιλιάδες συνοριοφύλακες, αρκετοί των οποίων περιφέρονται στη μεθοριογραμμή της Αττικής, λ.χ. στις εσχατιές του Παλαιού Φαλήρου, διενεργώντας ελέγχους σε μοτοσικλέτες μη τυχόν και διακινούν λαθρομετανάστες...

Η εαρινή σύναξη των αγροφυλάκων, Νίκος Ξυδάκης, Καθημερινή, 12-8-2005


----------



## Costas (Sep 22, 2013)

Σαντορίνη, Ακρωτήρι: το άνδηρο κλινών έγινε ανθηρό κλινών, με τη συνεπικουρία της ατονίας των κεφαλαίων!


----------



## Costas (Sep 22, 2013)

ρυμίδια και στενωποί για alleys and cul-de-sacs. Και το μεν ρυμίδια δεν είναι λάθος, αν και απαίσιο (χάθηκε το σοκάκια;). Το άλλο όμως μου φαίνεται και άκυρο. Στενωπός το αδιέξοδο; Και επίσης, γιατί το "ρυμίδια και στενωποί" είναι πιο comme il faut από το "ρούγες και τυφλοσόκακα"; Δεν σωζόμαστε με τίποτα σα λαός, σου λέω...


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

Costas said:


> Σαντορίνη, Ακρωτήρι: το άνδηρο κλινών έγινε ανθηρό κλινών, με τη συνεπικουρία της ατονίας των κεφαλαίων!



Εγώ πάλι βλέπω τώρα τη φωτογραφία με την ταμπέλα που έχεις αναρτήσει (και θα γινόταν ωραίο κουίζ αν δεν είχες μαρτυρήσει το μέρος) και αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο, εκτός από μυλωνάδες, υπάρχει και Μύλων. Υποθέτω ότι η Πλατεία Μύλωνος θα έπρεπε να είναι Μίλωνος.


----------



## Costas (Sep 22, 2013)

Όχι, είναι μυλών-μυλώνος. Και εννοεί απλά το μύλο (χερόμυλο, βέβαια). Πλατεία Μυλώνος.


----------



## Costas (Sep 22, 2013)

Περίεργο: γούγλισα "ρυμίδια" (και μετά επίσης "τυφλοσόκακα") με παράμετρο site:lexilogia.gr και δε βρήκε τίποτα. Έχετε κι εσείς τέτοια προβλήματα με την αναζήτηση;


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

Costas said:


> Όχι, είναι μυλών-μυλώνος. Και εννοεί απλά το μύλο (χερόμυλο, βέβαια). Πλατεία Μυλώνος.


Πόσο μισώ τα κεφαλαία... 



Costas said:


> Περίεργο: γούγλισα "ρυμίδια" (και μετά επίσης "τυφλοσόκακα") με παράμετρο site:lexilogia.gr και δε βρήκε τίποτα. Έχετε κι εσείς τέτοια προβλήματα με την αναζήτηση;



Σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει περάσει το Γκουγκλ. Ένα από τα προβλήματα με τα μεγάλα νήματα σαν κι αυτό είναι ότι δεν ανανεώνεται η γκουγκλική ενημέρωση με την ίδια συχνότητα που ενημερώνεται για καινούργια νήματα. Αλλά ως εκεί ξέρω. Δεν ξέρω με ποια λογική γίνεται αυτό και πώς μπορεί να διορθωθεί.


----------



## Costas (Sep 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πόσο μισώ τα κεφαλαία...




Ε, τότε θα είσαι ευχαριστημένος με τη νέα μόδα, στα κινητά, τα κεφαλαία να τονίζονται. (Ευχαριστώ για το γουγλικό).


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

Η νέα μόδα στα κινητά θα μπορούσε να είναι το συναρμολογούμενο τηλέφωνο (modular smartphone). Το οποίο προτείνει ένας Ολλανδός ονόματι Ντέιβ Χάκενς (μόνο που κάποιος αυτόματος διορθωτής μπήκε στη μέση και το μισό ελληνικό διαδίκτυο τον ξέρει σαν Χάκερς).


----------



## Earion (Sep 25, 2013)

Μα πόση απροσεξία; Η Νατάσα Μπαστέα γράφει στα ΝΕΑ (23.9.2013) για ένα κολοσσιαίων διαστάσεων πυρηνικό ατύχημα που δεν συντελέστηκε κυριολεκτικά στο παρά τρίχα: *Ένας χαλασμένος διακόπτης εμπόδισε το ολοκαύτωμα*. Τον Ιανουάριο του 1961 δύο βόμβες υδρογόνου Mark 39 έπεσαν κατά λάθος από αμερικανικό βομβαρδιστικό Β-52 στην πόλη Γκόλντσμπορο της Βόρειας Καρολίνας και δεν εξερράγησαν εξατίας μιας ανεπαίσθητης μηχανικής βλάβης. Κάπου στη μέση του κειμένου μνημονεύεται η πασίγνωστη ταινία του Κιούμπρικ ... ποια ταινία; Το «Δρ Στρέιντζλαβ: πώς έμαθα να σταματήσω να ανησυχώ και να αγαπήσω τη βόμβα». Δεν με ταράζει τόσο το ότι την ταινία εγώ την ξέρω μ' έναν ολότελα διαφορετικό τίτλο (πείτε ό,τι θέλετε για την εντελώς άσχετη απόδοσή του στα ελληνικά, δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα), άρα περίμενα μια ελάχιστη υποσημείωση που να ειδοποιεί τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη, το συνταρακτικό είναι το σόλοικο «έμαθα να σταματήσω να ανησυχώ» (I learned to stop worrying). Μα δεν τα ξαναδιαβάζουν;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2013)

Τα λεξικά (που κοίταξα — ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ, δηλαδή) λένε ότι το *κρεσέντο* είναι άκλιτο, αλλά στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκω τόσα *κρεσέντου* και *κρεσέντα*, έτσι που η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται συχνότατα με τη μεταφορική της σημασία, που θεωρώ ότι παίρνει το δρόμο άλλων εξελληνισμένων (και κλινόμενων) λέξεων ιταλικής προέλευσης, π.χ. κονσέρτο, κονσέρτου, κονσέρτα. Ομολογώ ότι με ξένισε εδώ ο τίτλος «Η ώρα του κρεσέντο της Δημοκρατίας» — θα προτιμούσα «κρεσέντου».

Δεν θα το έκανα θέμα (είπαμε: τα λεξικά κλπ κλπ…), αλλά στη συνέχεια με ενόχλησαν τα αγγλικά μέσα στο κείμενο: 
Αφού η Χ.A. αποφάσισε να εισαγάγει στην πολιτική ζωή μια κακογραμμένη μεσαιωνική Fanfare, τα πράγματα δείχνουν πως έφτασε η ώρα η Δημοκρατία να απαντήσει με ένα εκστατικό Crescendo. 
Γιατί λατινογραμμένο το _κρεσέντο_; Και, κυρίως, γιατί _fanfare_; Χάθηκε να γίνει «φανφάρα», να βγει ξεκάθαρα στη μέση και ο χρυσαυγίτικος φανφαρονισμός; 

Έτσι και σε ωραιότατο κείμενο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου: 

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι ο ίδιος ιεράρχης που είχε αποκαλέσει τον Πάπα, τον επικεφαλής μιας Εκκλησίας που αριθμεί ενάμισι δισεκατομμύριο πιστούς, παρανόμως εκλεγέντα αιρετικό. Sense of proportions που λένε και οι Αγγλοι.
Ή «αίσθηση των αναλογιών» που λένε και οι Έλληνες, γιατί οι Άγγλοι προτιμούν το «sense of proportion».
sense of proportion 239.000
sense of proportions 64 

Εδώ ο αγγλομαθέστατος Κασιμάτης κατάφερε να καταθέσει προχτές το κλασικότερο αγγλικό ορθογραφικό λάθος των Ελλήνων: 
εκτός από κακάσχημη είναι ο τυπικός looser της ζωής
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_22/09/2013_519677

Βεβαίως, τον μίσησα πολύ περισσότερο που αποκάλυψε το τέλος της Blue Jasmine (επίσης ανορθόγραφα εκεί). Τέτοιος killjoy.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2013)

Earion said:


> Κάπου στη μέση του κειμένου μνημονεύεται η πασίγνωστη ταινία του Κιούμπρικ ... ποια ταινία; Το «Δρ Στρέιντζλαβ: πώς έμαθα να σταματήσω να ανησυχώ και να αγαπήσω τη βόμβα». Δεν με ταράζει τόσο το ότι την ταινία εγώ την ξέρω μ' έναν ολότελα διαφορετικό τίτλο (πείτε ό,τι θέλετε για την εντελώς άσχετη απόδοσή του στα ελληνικά, δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα), άρα περίμενα μια ελάχιστη υποσημείωση που να ειδοποιεί τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη, το συνταρακτικό είναι το σόλοικο «έμαθα να σταματήσω να ανησυχώ» (I learned to stop worrying). Μα δεν τα ξαναδιαβάζουν;



Υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποιοι έχετε κάνει ρύθμιση και βλέπετε τον ελληνικό τίτλο; Που εγώ θυμάμαι ότι ήταν το εντελώς άσχετο «SOS Πεντάγωνο καλεί Μόσχα». Ρωτάω, γιατί κάποιοι βλέπουμε μόνο τον αγγλικό στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο: _Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2013)

Το IMDB διαβάζει το Locale. Αυτόν τον τίτλο που λες βγάζει αν έχεις ελληνικά. Κι εμένα τον αγγλικό μού βγάζει στο Laptop, που έχω UK locale.


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2013)

Υπότιτλος στο ημερήσιο δελτίο του Προταγκόν που λαμβάνω στο ιμέιλ μου (στο σάιτ η διατύπωση είναι καλύτερη):

Ο Λαζαρίδης δεν αποκηρύσσει σήμερα τη βία «από όπου και αν προέρχεται» γιατί είναι ένας αγνός πασιφιστής. Τον βολεύει η ομογενοποίησή της στη σημερινή συγκυρία για λόγους σκοπιμότητας.

Εξόχως διφορούμενο αυτό το "δεν", και χρειάζεται πραγματολογική ανάλυση, ως μη ώφειλε, για να διαλέξεις το σωστό νόημα. Πολύ καλύτερη η εξής διατύπωση:

Ο Λαζαρίδης αποκηρύσσει σήμερα τη βία «από όπου και αν προέρχεται» όχι γιατί είναι ένας αγνός πασιφιστής, αλλά γιατί τον βολεύει η ομογενοποίησή της στη σημερινή συγκυρία για λόγους σκοπιμότητας.

Επί του πραγματικού: Εσχάτως έχουν προκύψει και εξ αριστερών διάφοροι μεγαλόστομοι με το σύνθημα "Η πολιτική βία είναι πάντοτε φασιστική".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2013)

*Δεν υπάρχει στοιχείο «χόλμιο» — μόνον όλμιο!*

Το ΜΠΕ μοίρασε μια είδηση (http://www.amna.gr/article/40327/Al...19_chimikon_stoicheion_tou_Periodikou_Pinaka_) η οποία έδωσε ζωή σ' ένα νέο χημικό στοιχείο που, προφανώς ονομαζόμενο προς τιμήν κάποιου Χολμς, καλείται «*χόλμιο*». Έλα ντε όμως που τέτοιο στοιχείο δεν υπάρχει — πρόκειται απλώς για το πώς γράφει το *όλμιο *κάποιος που αγνοεί τα βασικά περί Χημείας.





Το άρθρο αναγράφει λανθασμένα και το *αργίλιο *(το έχει «αργίλλιο»), ενώ το *μολυβδαίνιο *είναι έτσι καθιερωμένο (κι όχι _μολυβδένιο_, που λέει ο σχετικός κατάλογος εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9005).


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2013)

Zazula said:


> κι όχι _μολυβδένιο_, που λέει ο σχετικός κατάλογος εδώ


Έλεγε. _Μολυβδαίνιο_ είναι και στο ΛΚΝ.

Το _όλμιο_ βγαίνει από το _holm_ της Στοκχόλμης (εκεί εντοπίστηκε), η οποία είναι Holmia στα λατινικά. Αυτό το _holm_ σημαίνει νησί και πιθανολογείται ότι έδωσε και το όνομα _Holmes_. Αλλά καλώς δεν έβαλαν χ στο όνομα του στοιχείου.

Τελευταίο: «τα γνωστά και πιο άγνωστα στοιχεία» λέει το κείμενο. Ξέρω μόνο τη διατύπωση «τα γνωστά και λιγότερο γνωστά».


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2013)

...
ΛΚΝ:
*μολυβδαίνιο* το [molivδénio] Ο40 (χωρίς πληθ.) : (χημ.) στοιχείο που ανήκει στα μέταλλα, είναι άσπρο και σκληρό και μοιάζει με το χρώμιο.
[λόγ. αντδ. < γαλλ. molybdèn(e) _-ιον_ < λατ. molybdaena < αρχ. _μολύβδαινα_ `θειικός μόλυβδος΄]

Δημητράκος:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 26, 2013)

Είχα ενδοιασμούς ως προς το αν είναι σκόπιμο να βγάλω στη φόρα κάτι πελώρια διαμάντια που συναντά κανείς σε υποτιτλισμούς αυτού του ανεκδιήγητου Ε που αντικατέστησε τον 902, αλλά βλέπω ότι πάει από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Δυστυχώς δεν κράτησα σημειώσεις, αλλά έτσι πρόχειρα, θυμάμαι την υπέροχη Μιντιόκρ (!!!) χορεύτρια σε κλαμπ, από προχτεσινή ταινία (λέει ο χορογράφος στο τέλος της πρόβας στην κοπέλα: Μιντιόκρ, να εξασκηθείς στο σπίτι σου)!!!

Άλλα δικά τους, από χτεσινή ταινία, με μια γιαγιούλα που διαβάζει παραμύθια: 

---μια *ενδιαφέρον (sic) ιστορία

--ο παρουσιαστής της εκπομπής για τον κήπο Χερμπ (παρουσιαστής εκπομπής κηπουρικής). 

--ομοιόμορφη μάζα (αντί για άμορφη: μιλάει για τον μολυβένιο στρατιώτη που έλιωνε στη φωτιά)

--ο λόρδος Τσάμπερλεν (εννοούσε τον αυλάρχη)

Και διάφορα άλλα που ξεχνάω τώρα. Μάλλον πρέπει να 'χω μπλοκάκι κοντά μου όταν κάνω ζάπινγκ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2013)

_Η χορεύτρια Μιντιόκρ, μην έχοντας πού να εξασκηθεί πλέον- ας όψεται ο λόρδος Τσάμπερλαιν που της έκανε έξωση- πήγε μέχρι τον κήπο Χερμπ να πάρει λίγο αέρα και να σκεφτεί πώς να λύσει το στεγαστικό της πρόβλημα. _


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Δυστυχώς δεν κράτησα σημειώσεις, αλλά έτσι πρόχειρα, θυμάμαι την υπέροχη Μιντιόκρ (!!!) χορεύτρια σε κλαμπ, από προχτεσινή ταινία (λέει ο χορογράφος στο τέλος της πρόβας στην κοπέλα: Μιντιόκρ, να εξασκηθείς στο σπίτι σου)!!!



Είναι γνωστή δασκάλα κλασικού χορού της Νομανσλάνδης. Κατά τα άλλα τι περιμένεις; Είναι βέβαιο ότι την μετάφραση την κάνει ο ανιψιός του ιδιοκτήτη που έχει lower (με b).


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 27, 2013)

Τώρα που ασχολούμαι με τη λύσσα και διαβάζω ό,τι υπάρχει, ξαναδιάβασα το βιβλίο ''Εμβολιασμοί μια επιχείρηση βασισμένη στον φόβο'' βιβλίο με άποψη κατά των εμβολίων, και με πολλά δίκια...
Αναφέρεται στις ασθένειες για τις οποίες υπάρχουν εμβόλια. Μία από αυτές είναι: 
«Πελματικές και στοματικές ασθένειες των ζώων»! Είναι η foot and mouth disease ο αφθώδης (πυρετός) που λέμε και στα ελληνικά, το ίδιο λάθος το έχω βρει και σε ένα βιβλίο για το βαμβάκι, (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)...


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2013)

Ωραίο το κείμενο του Χρήστου Χωμενίδη _Μόνο έτσι η ζωή είναι ωραία_, εδώ.

Με μπέρδεψε μόνο ένα πραγματολογικό. Γράφει ο Χ.Χ.:
Σεπτέμβριος 2013. Είμαι σαραντεφτά -έχω τα χρόνια του Ιωσήφ όταν γεννήθηκε ο Χριστός- δεν έχω δει όμως ακόμα Άγγελο Κυρίου.

Μα πού την άντλησε αυτή την πληροφορία για την ηλικία του Ιωσήφ, και με τόση ακρίβεια;

Οι πληροφορίες για την ηλικία του Ιωσήφ, αφού δεν πρόκειται για ιστορικό πρόσωπο, προέρχονται από απόκρυφα κείμενα και έχουν την ακρίβεια των πληροφοριών που μας λένε ότι ο Μαθουσάλας έφτασε τα 969 χρόνια. Οι απόκρυφες γραφές λένε για τον Ιωσήφ ότι ήταν ενενήντα και βάλε. 

It will not be without interest to recall here, unreliable though they are, the lengthy stories concerning St. Joseph's marriage contained in the apocryphal writings. When forty years of age, Joseph married a woman called Melcha or Escha by some, Salome by others; they lived forty-nine years together and had six children, two daughters and four sons, the youngest of whom was James (the Less, "the Lord's brother"). A year after his wife's death, as the priests announced through Judea that they wished to find in the tribe of Juda a respectable man to espouse Mary, then twelve to fourteen years of age. *Joseph, who was at the time ninety years old, went up to Jerusalem among the candidates; a miracle manifested the choice God had made of Joseph, and two years later the Annunciation took place.* These dreams, as St. Jerome styles them, from which many a Christian artist has drawn his inspiration (see, for instance, Raphael's "Espousals of the Virgin"), are void of authority; they nevertheless acquired in the course of ages some popularity; in them some ecclesiastical writers sought the answer to the well-known difficulty arising from the mention in the Gospel of "the Lord's brothers"; from them also popular credulity has, contrary to all probability, as well as to the tradition witnessed by old works of art, retained the belief that St. Joseph was an old man at the time of marriage with the Mother of God.
(Catholic Encyclopedia)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Είχα ενδοιασμούς ως προς το αν είναι σκόπιμο να βγάλω στη φόρα κάτι πελώρια διαμάντια που συναντά κανείς σε υποτιτλισμούς αυτού του ανεκδιήγητου Ε που αντικατέστησε τον 902, αλλά βλέπω ότι πάει από το κακό στο χειρότερο.


Χθες βρέθηκα με ζάπινγκ σ' αυτό το κανάλι, το Ε. Αμέσως σκάει υπότιτλος με τη μετάφραση του mosquito net, δηλαδή μιας ωραίας αραχνοΰφαντης κουνουπιέρας, που βλέπαμε στην οθόνη. 


Πώς την είχε μεταφράσει ο φωστήρας; "Δίχτυ για κουνούπια". Ναι, βγήκε με τη βάρκα του στη θάλασσα και έριξε το δίχτυ να πιάσει κουνούπια. Μετά απ' αυτό, άλλαξα κανάλι. Πόσα ν' αντέξει ένας μεταφραστής;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2013)

Πάλι καλά που δεν το μετέφρασε "δίκτυο για κουνούπια".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μάλλον πρέπει να 'χω μπλοκάκι κοντά μου όταν κάνω ζάπινγκ.


Εγώ έχω πλέον.

Υποφέρω δε πάνω στο ζάπιν από διάφορα. Χτες στο MTV ας πούμε πάλι απολογούνταν διάφοροι - αντί να ζητούν απλώς συγγνώμη (και χωρίς δικηγόρο). Και άλλα πολλά κλασσικά που πες πες στο τέλος θα περάσουν στα ελλήνικος κανονικώς.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 27, 2013)

Μα ήδη έχουν περάσει. Πρόσφατα είχα συζήτηση με ένα κοριτσάκι γύρω στα 10 που βλέπει μεταγλωττισμένες σειρές (η ίδια λέει «προγράμματα») και μιλούσε με μεταφραστικά έκτυπα: «απολογούμαι», «θέλω να πάρω το χρόνο μου» κλπ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 27, 2013)

Άγια σκατά! 

Πείτε με κομπλεξική, οπισθοδρομική, κολλημένη, αρτηριοσκληρωμένη - αλλά δεν αντέχω αυτές τις αλλαγές. 
Να δανειστούμε κάτι που δεν έχουμε, είμαι μέσα. Να πετάξουμε αυτό που έχουμε και να φορέσουμε το ξένο, με πονάει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Μα πού την άντλησε αυτή την πληροφορία για την ηλικία του Ιωσήφ, και με τόση ακρίβεια;
> 
> Οι πληροφορίες για την ηλικία του Ιωσήφ, αφού δεν πρόκειται για ιστορικό πρόσωπο, προέρχονται από απόκρυφα κείμενα και έχουν την ακρίβεια των πληροφοριών που μας λένε ότι ο Μαθουσάλας έφτασε τα 969 χρόνια. Οι απόκρυφες γραφές λένε για τον Ιωσήφ ότι ήταν ενενήντα και βάλε.
> ...



Άλλες απόκρυφες πηγές λένε ότι ήταν «a Stoned Aged Man, Joseph».  Mojo gumbo mumbo jumbo.


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2013)

MAKIS said:


> ...
> Αναφέρεται στις ασθένειες για τις οποίες υπάρχουν εμβόλια. Μία από αυτές είναι:
> «Πελματικές και στοματικές ασθένειες των ζώων»! Είναι η foot and mouth disease ο αφθώδης (πυρετός) που λέμε και στα ελληνικά, το ίδιο λάθος το έχω βρει και σε ένα βιβλίο για το βαμβάκι, (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)...



Well, someone put their foot in their mouth. As for the second book, maybe they had cotton mouth. 
Cotton Mouth Man.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 28, 2013)

Aπό τον ιστότοπο sport24. Οκ, λάθος βιασύνης, αλλά συχνό.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Führerprinzip (φιρερπριντσίπ, από τα γερμανικά) = αρχή του αρχηγού (βασικός κανόνας της ναζιστικής ιδεολογίας)


Ποιο φιρερπριντσίπ και πράσινα άλογα... με επικεφαλής τον Φίρερ Πριντς, λέει το πόρισμα. :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2013)

Ο Πρίγκιψ Αρχηγός σε ποια στρατεύματα ηγείται; Των αγνώριστων, των ανύπαρκτων ή των αβάφτιστων;





Τεκμηρίωση με πρωτοβουλία νίκελ:
http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/273/ude9.jpg


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2013)

Αυτό μήπως είναι δάκτυλος του Καλλιτέχνη του Προηγουμένως Γνωστού ως Πρινς;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Άγια σκατά!
> 
> Πείτε με κομπλεξική, οπισθοδρομική, κολλημένη, αρτηριοσκληρωμένη - αλλά δεν αντέχω αυτές τις αλλαγές.
> Να δανειστούμε κάτι που δεν έχουμε, είμαι μέσα. Να πετάξουμε αυτό που έχουμε και να φορέσουμε το ξένο, με πονάει.


Φρέσκο, από κινούμενα σχέδια που είδα στα πεταχτά σήμερα κάνοντας ζάπινγκ: «είσαι ο επόμενος» (you're next) σαν απειλή, αντί για «έρχεται η σειρά σου» ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2013)

Η πολιτεία Bahia της Βραζιλίας αποδόθηκε σε υπότιτλο "Βαγία". Ε, ούτε ο Μήτσος δεν θα το έκανε αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2013)

Να πούμε και ότι το σωστό είναι Μπαΐα.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 29, 2013)

Α, καλά...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2013)

Ναι, ο υποτιτλιστής έμπλεξε την Αίγινα με τη Βραζιλία, κοντά πέφτουν...


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2013)

*Νίκη με ανατροπή της ΤΣΣΚΑ Μόσχας επί της Πλζεν
*
|níki me anatropí tis tseseká mósχas epí tis ... ???|


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2013)

Ε, ναι. Την μπίρα ξέρει να την λέει Πίλσεν, όμως...


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2013)

Εκεί βοηθάει η ετικέτα:


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2013)

Δε φαντάζομαι να βρει για δικαιολογία ο τιτλατζής την ύπαρξη της ΤΣΣΚΑ, γιατί αυτό είναι ακρώνυμο.


----------



## Earion (Oct 7, 2013)

Ο Χαράλαμπος Γωγιός, νέος συνθέτης με όρεξη και αξιοπρόσεκτες αντισυμβατικές ιδέες για το πώς να περάσει το άκουσμα της όπερας στο ευρύτερο κοινό (πράγμα που φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι είναι ιδρυτής και διευθυντής του σχήματος Οι όπερες των ζητιάνων), γράφει στο τρέχον τεύχος του _The Book Journal_ (Οκτώβριος 2013) ένα άρθρο παλλόμενο από ενθουσιασμό για τον αγαπημένο του συνθέτη, τον Βέρντι. Το εκτεταμένο (εξασέλιδο) κείμενο ξεκινά ως εξής:Στο όνομα της εντιμότητας οφείλω να δηλώσω ευθύς εξ αρχής πως ο Τζουζέππε Βέρντι [Giuseppe Verdi, 1813-1901] αποτελεί ένα από τα μεγάλα μου πάθη· η επαφή μαζί του μάλιστα ευθύνεται κατά μείζονα λόγο για το γεγονός ότι ασχολήθηκα με τη μουσική. Αυτό λοιπόν δεν είναι αντικειμενικό πορτρέτο, αλλά η άποψη ενός *παρτιζάνου*.
​ [Ορθογραφία και στίξη με επεμβάσεις δικές μου]​ 
Αφήνω στην άκρη το Αυτό λοιπόν δεν είναι αντικειμενικό πορτρέτο, που είναι ολοφάνερο ότι χρειάζεται ένα μερεμέτισμα στα Ρετούς της γλώσσας (Εγώ θα έλεγα: Τούτο εδώ … , ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, Ό,τι ακολουθεί …), και ασχολούμαι με την τελευταία λέξη: *παρτιζάνος*. *

Παρτιζάνος*; 
*παρτιζάνος* _αρσενικό_ : εθελοντής μαχητής, που δεν ανήκει σε τακτικό στρατό, και αγωνίζεται για εθνικό, κοινωνικό, πολιτικό ή θρησκευτικό ιδεώδες (Βικιλεξικό)

​*παρτιζάνος* ο [partizános] *:* αντάρτης ιδίως σε χώρα της Ευρώπης που βρισκόταν υπό την κατοχή των Γερμανών κατά το δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο: _Οι παρτιζάνοι του Tίτο. Iταλοί παρτιζάνοι συνέλαβαν και εκτέλεσαν το Mουσολίνι._
[γαλλ. partisan _-ος_ < ιταλ. partigiano] (ΛΚΝ)​ 
Εννοούσε *partisan *με την πρώτη σημασία:

a firm adherent to a party, faction, cause, or person; _especially_ *:* one exhibiting blind, prejudiced, and unreasoning allegiance [Merriam Webster]​ 
Παιδιά προσοχή στις ψευδοφιλίες! …


----------



## sarant (Oct 7, 2013)

Ωχ! Δεν είμαι αμερόληπτος ήθελε να πει ο άνθρωπος και βγήκε στο βουνό!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2013)

Έχει καταντήσει λίγο κουραστικό να βλέπουμε με πόση ελαφρότητα υποτιτλιστές (και κυρίως υποτιτλίστριες) αντιμετωπίζουν τη μετάφραση των βαθμών των ενστόλων. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μπροστά μου μια ταινία, όπου βλέπουμε τα εξής για τους βαθμούς των αστυνομικών:

sergeant = υπαστυνόμος
lieutenant = υποδιοικητής
captain = αρχηγός
cop, cops = αστυνόμος, αστυνόμοι

Εν ολίγοις, άρτσι-μπούρτζι και λουλάς. Παίρνουμε όσες λέξεις ξέρουμε από βαθμούς της αστυνομίας, τις ανακατεύουμε και όπου κάτσουν.

Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να καταλάβουμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να μεταφράζουμε όπως μας κατεβαίνει από το μυαλό; Οι βαθμοί είναι συγκεκριμένοι και οι περισσότεροι έχουν την πλήρη αντιστοιχία τους με ελληνικούς βαθμούς. Αν δεν τους ξέρουμε, είναι πανεύκολο να ρωτήσουμε και να τους μάθουμε. Πώς θέλουμε να μας πάρουν σοβαρά ως μεταφραστές όταν εμείς οι ίδιοι υπονομεύουμε τον εαυτό μας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2013)

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Τα πράγματα σήμερα όσον αφορά τον συγκεκριμένο τομέα είναι χειρότερα ή καλύτερα; Έχουν αυξηθεί οι απαιτήσεις για τον χρόνο παράδοσης; Για το αν έχουν μειωθεί τα κασέ δεν ρωτάω, φυσικά. Δηλαδή ρωτάω, ως άσχετος, αν για αυτήν την κατάσταση ευθύνεται ένας συνδυασμός αύξησης των απαιτήσεων και κρίσης, οπότε ο εκάστοτε υποτιτλιστής, επαγγελματίας ή μη, δεν χαραμίζει έξτρα χρόνο για να βρει πέντε απλά πράγματα, απλά φροντίζει να ξεπετάει την δουλειά στα γρήγορα. Αυτό δεν είναι προσπάθεια αιτιολόγησης, από καθαρή απορία ρωτάω.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2013)

Έλλη, τα πράγματα στις ελληνικές εταιρείες είναι σαφώς χειρότερα από πλευράς αμοιβών. Οι χρόνοι δεν έχουν αλλάξει ιδιαίτερα. Πάντα στον υποτιτλισμό είχαμε πίεση χρόνου, ακόμα και σε high profile πρότζεκτ, όπου θα περίμενες να δίνεται περισσότερος χρόνος για να δουλέψεις σωστά. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος για την άθλια δουλειά. Ο καλός μεταφραστής μπορεί λόγω βιασύνης να παραδώσει μια λίγο πιο πρόχειρη δουλειά, όπου δεν θα έχει επιλέξει την καλύτερη δυνατή απόδοση σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, και θα κάνει μερικά λάθη επειδή δεν είχε τον χρόνο να σκεφτεί καλύτερα κάτι. Τα χοντρά λάθη, όπως αυτά που ανέφερα πιο πάνω, οφείλονται πρώτα απ' όλα σε άγνοια, που συνδυάζεται με βιασύνη και αδιαφορία.

Όσο για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά, προέρχεται από ξένη εταιρεία, που σίγουρα πληρώνει απείρως καλύτερα από τις ελληνικές. Κάθε μέρα αποδεικνύεται ότι όταν κάποιος δεν έχει τα φόντα και την ευσυνειδησία για να κάνει μια καλή μετάφραση, όσα κι αν τον πληρώσεις, μια τρύπα στο νερό θα κάνεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2013)

Μάλιστα... ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2013)

*Your Holy Slip is showing*

*Vatican misspells Jesus on Pope Francis commemorative coins*

Embarrassing gaffe sees Latin inscription call the Christian Messiah 'Lesus'

(The Independent) 

*Το Βατικανό έγραψε λάθος το όνομα του Ιησού σε αναμνηστικά νομίσματα*

in.gr


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2013)

Άμα βάλεις "ergolesus" στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, θα δεις πόσες φορές την πάτησε το πρόγραμμα αναγνώρισης με το "ergo Iesus":
https://www.google.gr/search?tbm=bks&hl=en&q="ergolesus"

Αν χωρίσεις τις λέξεις όπως στο νόμισμα, τότε είναι τόσο κοινό το λέζους που γίνεται κοινότοπο:
https://www.google.gr/search?tbm=bks&hl=en&q="ergo+lesus"

Παραταύτα, το ψαχτήρι σε ρωτά μήπως εννοούσες "ergo lexus".


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2013)

Όπως ανακοίνωσε το γραφείο Τύπου της Αγίας Έδρας, μόλις τέσσερα μετάλλια πρόλαβαν να πουληθούν πριν αποσυρθούν προς διόρθωση.

Χαρά σ' αυτούς που πρόλαβαν και αγόρασαν. Θα έχουν συλλεκτικά κομμάτια. :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2013)

...


The Independent said:


> It seems the devil is indeed in the details.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...pope-francis-commemorative-coins-8873629.html

I'll second that: Rip rip away! And a third time: Lip lip agley! :inno:

By the unholy Lesions of Angles! :devil: Non cogito ergo slump.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Παραταύτα, το ψαχτήρι σε ρωτά μήπως εννοούσες "ergo lexus".


Ergo, φέξους μου και γλίστρησα. 

Ergo, Lexus. 

Θα τα μεταφέρω στο Your Holy Slip Spill is showing, εντάξει;


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2013)

Όχι «θα το επανεισάγω στη Βουλή», κύριε υπουργέ. «Θα το επανεισαγάγω» είναι και το ξέρετε. Ελπίζω. Εκτός αν εννοείτε «θα το επανεισάγω κάθε βδομάδα μέχρι, πού θα πάει, θα το ψηφίσουν».


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2013)

...
«Όχι, εγώ θα το εισαγάγω, θα το επανεισαγάγω, θα το επανεισάγω ώσπου να λυσσάξω, και τότε θα το εισάξω ξανά μανά. 
Δεν θα το σάξω, δεν ισιάζεται με τίποτα αυτό το ρήμα-παραλήρημα, σκέτο άγος έχει γίνει πια.» 

O προβοκάτορας της γειτονιάς σας​


----------



## sarant (Oct 11, 2013)

Ο Άδωνης, έτσι; Τον άκουσα κι εγώ στο δελτίο ειδήσεων και τον έβαλα ήδη στα αυριανά μεζεδάκια. Ή το είπε κι άλλος;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> «Θα το επανεισαγάγω» είναι και το ξέρετε.


Μα είναι ο μόνος που ξέρουμε ότι το ξέρει. Ή ελπίζουμε ότι το ξέρει. Τι στο καλό, τζάμπα πήγε τόση Ελληνική Αγωγή;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2013)

Σύντομο τεστ: Ποιο είναι το λάθος στην παρακάτω παράγραφο, ποια είναι η πρώτη γλωσσική διόρθωση που θα κάνατε;

Μαζί, έφεραν και τον νεοναζισμό. Να τον χαιρόμαστε. Και, πολύ λυπάμαι, αλλά σας έχω δυσάρεστα νέα. Γιατί βλέποντας και ξαναβλέποντας τους αριθμούς σε δημοσκοπήσεις μετά τη δολοφονία Φύσσα και τις συλλήψεις Μιχαλολιάκου και βουλευτών, εγώ βλέπω μεν να μειώνεται —αλλά όχι να εκμηδενίζεται— το ποσοστό της Χρυσής Αυγής. Και, πάντως, δεν αρκούν οι συλλήψεις. Θα μου πείτε, λες το προφανές — το ξανακούσαμε: αφού δεν εξέλειπαν οι αιτίες του προβλήματος, γιατί να εξαφανιστεί το πρόβλημα; Εγώ λέω και κάτι ακόμη: Τώρα είναι η στιγμή να ασχοληθούμε με τις αιτίες του κακού. Να μην περιμένουμε. Και εγώ βλέπω τρεις: η πρώτη είναι η απόγνωση για την οικονομική κρίση, που ωθεί υπό προϋποθέσεις ανθρώπους στη βία. Και αν δεν μπορούμε να διώξουμε την κρίση γρήγορα, ας κοιτάξουμε τις άλλες δύο αιτίες. Την ανυπαρξία του κράτους, που μοιάζει προς στιγμήν να ενεργοποιήθηκε, αν κρίνω από τον συναγερμό σε Δικαιοσύνη και Αστυνομία (μακάρι να μην περίμεναν, όμως, μέχρι να δούμε τον πρώτο νεκρό στους δρόμους από τους νεοναζί). Και την κατάντια της Παιδείας μας, από την οποία θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουμε, ώστε να αρχίσει να βγάζει πολίτες — και όχι πελάτες, ούτε φοβισμένα ανθρωπάκια. Γιατί (σχεδόν πάντοτε) ένας λαός έχει την ηγεσία που του αξίζει και το πολιτικό σύστημα που ψηφίζει.
Αντώνη Φουρλή, «Δεν ξεμπερδέψαμε με τους νεοναζί» (Protagon.gr)

Θα γράψω σημειωματάκι αύριο, για να μη χαλάσω το τεστ.

Απάντηση:


Spoiler



...αφού δεν εξέλειπαν οι αιτίες του προβλήματος...
Η σημασία του ρήματος είναι σε χρόνο αόριστο, όχι παρατατικό. Ας πούμε: _αφού δεν εξαφανίστηκαν_ και όχι _αφού δεν εξαφανίζονταν_.
_Εξέλειπαν_ είναι ο παρατατικός του _εκλείπω_. Ο αόριστος είναι ο παλιός, καλό αόριστος β΄: *αφού δεν εξέλιπαν οι αιτίες*. Πιο εύκολο: _αφού δεν έχουν εκλείψει οι αιτίες_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2013)

Εμένα με ενοχλεί και η στίξη του. Η παρένθεση στο τέλος, το ότι βάζει κόμματα ανάμεσα στο _πάντως_ και στο _όμως_, αλλά αφήνει ελεύθερο να κυκλοφορεί εκείνο το "που ωθεί υπό προϋποθέσεις ανθρώπους στη βία", καθώς και μερικές αδέσποτες παύλες (ειδικά εκείνο το πρώτο ορφανό _μεν_ βγάζει μάτι).


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2013)

Spoiler



Πρώτον αόριστο δεν έχει το εκλείπω; Είναι λάθος το "εξέλειψαν οι αιτίες" στα νέα ελληνικά; (άσχετο αν μπορεί να έβαζα άλλο ρήμα)


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2013)

sarant said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Πρώτον αόριστο δεν έχει το εκλείπω; Είναι λάθος το "εξέλειψαν οι αιτίες" στα νέα ελληνικά; (άσχετο αν μπορεί να έβαζα άλλο ρήμα)



:) Απάντηση και σ' αυτό, αύριο.


----------



## Earion (Oct 12, 2013)

Τι θα πει εσωτερικό βιβλιοπωλείο;






Αφού βρίσκεται έξω έξω, στην άκρη του δρόμου, στη Σόλωνος; :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

Earion said:


> Τι θα πει εσωτερικό βιβλιοπωλείο;
> ...
> Αφού βρίσκεται έξω έξω, στην άκρη του δρόμου, στη Σόλωνος; :laugh:



Ψευδοφιλία θα πει, δυστυχώς: *εσωτερικός*. Εκτός αν ήταν shop-in-shop, ενδοκατάστημα.

Δις στο κατάλληλο νήμα: υπό Ζαζουλέως παρεμπιπτόντως στο απόκρυφος και apocryphal, και υπό Νικελίου στο esoteric, εξεπιτούτου.

«Για μυημένους» ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα. 

Και τώρα για μυημένους είναι, μα όχι στο φενγκ σούι, αλλά στο «φέξε μούι και γλιστρησούι».


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2013)

Νομίζω πως ίσως πάλι να πρόκειται για απλή σημασία κατ' επέκταση από τις εδραιωμένες συνάψεις «εσωτερική γνώση» και «εσωτερική αναζήτηση»· οπότε το βιβλιοπωλείο της εσωτερικής γνώσης γίνεται «εσωτερικής γνώσης βιβλιοπωλείο» => «εσωτερικό βιβλιοπωλείο» (πρβλ. «ταξιδιωτικών βιβλίων βιβλιοπωλείο» => «ταξιδιωτικό βιβλιοπωλείο»).


----------



## StellaP (Oct 13, 2013)

Στη χθεσινή εκπομπή του ΣΚΑΙ "Πριν την καταστροφή" σχετικά με την σύγκρουση δύο αεροπλάνων, τουλάχιστον 3 φορές, η λέξη conflict αποδόθηκε ως συμφόρηση. Γιατί άραγε;
Αμέσως μετά στο Deadly Women στους υπότιτλους έλεγε για μία Σίλβια και την αδερφή της Πόλιο Βίκτιμ Τζένι. ΄Ετσι, με αρχικό κεφαλαίο, σαν να είναι όνομα. Δεν είχα ήχο για να ακούω την αγγλική διήγηση αλλά μόνο ένα πράγμα ξέρω ότι σημαίνει το polio victim. Και πάντως όχι κύριο όνομα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2013)

Πόλιο Βίκτιμ Τζένη, η προϊσταμένη του νοσοκομείου της Νομανσλάνδης.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 13, 2013)

Ζάπινγκ. Σκάι. Ντοκιμαντέρ (αρχινισμένο) μιλάει για κάποιους θαλασσοπόρους εκεί στους εξωτικούς τροπικούς. Και να σου οι _εμπορικοί άνεμοι_ και δώσ' του οι _εμπορικοί άνεμοι_ και ξαναμανά οι _εμπορικοί άνεμοι_.
Χελόου! Αδέλφια, trade winds, χρόoooνια τώρα, στα ελλήνικος λέγκονται αληγείς.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2013)

...
*Environment: Forests > Περιβάλλον: Δάση [EN > EL]

*


nickel said:


> ...
> *trade winds, trades = *αληγείς άνεμοι
> ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πόλιο Βίκτιμ Τζένη, η προϊσταμένη του νοσοκομείου της Νομανσλάνδης.



:up:

Και στη νυχτερινή βάρδια, η Φλώρα Αηδονίδου, The Lady with the Lampoon.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2013)

Μα αφού το λέει και η γκουγκλομεταφρασμένη σελίδα της Wikipedia:

_Εμπορικοί άνεμοι_ είναι οι πιό εξοικειωμένοι συνεπείς και αξιόπιστοι άνεμοι στον πλανήτη.

Είναι φανερή η εμπορική αξιοπιστία και συνέπειά τους. Θες αξιόπιστη μεταφορά; Εμπιστεύσου έναν εμπορικό άνεμο.


----------



## Earion (Oct 13, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω πως ίσως πάλι να πρόκειται για απλή σημασία κατ' επέκταση από τις εδραιωμένες συνάψεις «εσωτερική γνώση» και «εσωτερική αναζήτηση»· οπότε το βιβλιοπωλείο της εσωτερικής γνώσης γίνεται «εσωτερικής γνώσης βιβλιοπωλείο» => «εσωτερικό βιβλιοπωλείο» (πρβλ. «ταξιδιωτικών βιβλίων βιβλιοπωλείο» => «ταξιδιωτικό βιβλιοπωλείο»).



Φίλε μου Ζάζουλα, δεν μου αρκεί η απλή διαπιστωτική ερμηνεία («εσωτερική» γνώση > εσωτερικό βιβλιοπωλείο). Εδώ έχουμε εξόφθαλμο λογικό άλμα, τόσο μεγάλο που σηκώνει γέλιο. Αν θελήσουμε να δεχτούμε το σχήμα «βιβλιοπωλείο ταξιδιωτικών βιβλίων» > «ταξιδιωτικό βιβλιοπωλείο», τότε ετούτο εδώ δεν είναι «εσωτερικό» αλλά «εσωτερ*ιστικό*» βιβλιοπωλείο. Και τέλος πάντων, γιατί δεν παραδεχόμαστε ότι πρόκειται για καραμπινάτο αγγλισμό, να τελειώνουμε;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 13, 2013)

Αν θέλετε να γελάσετε, βάλτε τώρα να δείτε ΑΝΤένα: δείχνει το Captain America με υπότιτλους _προφανώς_ κατεβασμένους από το διαδίκτυο! Στους μισούς από αυτούς το όνομα Schmidt έχει γίνει «Σχμίντ», η δε μετάφραση είναι εντελώς «ό,τι του 'ρθε». Το τελευταίο που είδα πριν το κλείσω:
You'll sell a few bonds...
Θα αφοπλίσεις μερικές βόμβες...
!!!


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2013)

...
Κι αμέσως μετά που λέει «Bonds buy bullets. Bullets kill Nazis.», τι έγραψαν; «Οι βόμβες αγοράζουν ταυράκια. Τα ταυράκια σκοτώνουν τους Ναζί.»; 

Η ντροπή είναι του Αντένα, πάντως, ή όποιου πλάσαρε αυτό το πράμα για υποτιτλισμό, για να βγάλει από τη μύγα ξίγκι και να κονομάει από τις διαφημίσεις το κανάλι. :down::down:


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 14, 2013)

Ε, ναι, εννοείται!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> H ντροπή είναι του Αντένα, πάντως, ή όποιου πλάσαρε αυτό το πράμα για υποτιτλισμό, για να βγάλει από τη μύγα ξίγκι και να κονομάει από τις διαφημίσεις το κανάλι. :down::down:


Και επειδή ο Αντέννα, όπως όλα τα κανάλια, αγοράζουν υπηρεσίες υποτιτλισμού από διάφορες εταιρείες, ντροπή στις εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού που παίρνουν ό,τι τους δώσει ένας "μεταφραστής" και το πασάρουν στον πελάτη τους χωρίς κανέναν έλεγχο και επιμέλεια. Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να μαθαίναμε και το όνομα της εταιρείας υποτιτλισμού που έπαιξε στο τέλος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 14, 2013)

daeman said:


> «Οι βόμβες αγοράζουν ταυράκια. Τα ταυράκια σκοτώνουν τους Ναζί.»



Να και ένα ντοκουμέντο (φορούσε στολή ναζή, αλλά του την έσκισε ο ταύρος):



Spoiler








Θαρσήν χρη και στη μετάφραση, λέμε. Άμα δεν γνωρίζεις, επινοείς. Εύγε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2013)

Πριν από λίγο, στο Mythbusters (Nova):

Adam and his minions build an apartment.
Μετάφραση;


Spoiler



Ο Άνταμ και τα Μίνιον χτίζουν ένα διαμέρισμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2013)

Μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι όλο και περισσότερες αγγλικές λέξεις που στα λεξικά έχουν ελληνικά αντίστοιχα, θεωρείται πλέον ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μεταφράζονται και αρκεί να μεταγράφονται, ίσως σε μια προσπάθεια να αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των ελληνικών λέξεων, έστω και με αυτή τη διαδικασία της μεταγραφής. Σου λέει, τόσες χιλιάδες λέξεις λέμε και ξαναλέμε ότι μας πήραν, ας τους πάρουμε κι εμείς τις δικές τους, αφού στο κάτω κάτω δεν πληρώνουμε τόκο για αυτά τα δάνεια, ούτε τον ελάχιστο. Ή, για να το πούμε στη νεόγλωσσα αυτών των μεταφραστών, δεν πληρώνουμε ίντερεστ για αυτά τα λόουν, ούτε το μίνιμουμ. Βέβαια, το _μίνιον_ το έχουμε ήδη στο _μινιόν_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2013)

Μα η πλάκα είναι ότι έχουμε ήδη μίνιο στα ελληνικά, αλλά καμία σχέση, φυσικά... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2013)

Να πούμε βέβαια ότι συνήθως αυτό θα μεταφραζόταν ως "υποτακτικοί" ή "τσιράκια", ωστόσο εδώ είναι χιουμοριστική η χρήση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2013)

Οπότε, θα το μεταφράζαμε με κάτι σαν τα σκλαβάκια του ή οι είλωτές του...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2013)

Ακριβώς. Και το _τα στρατιωτάκια του_ δεν θα με χαλούσε. Με _τα μίνιον_ έριξα τρελό γέλιο. :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2013)

Μπερδεμένα στο μυαλό του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη τα ποντίκια και οι γάτες (*Η συζήτηση για τα άκρα*, Καθημερινή 15.10.2013):

Όπως θα έλεγε και ο Ντενγκ Χσιάο Πινγκ, «άσπρα ποντίκια, μαύρα ποντίκια, πρέπει να τα πιάνει η γάτα».

Όχι βέβαια· το ακριβώς αντίθετο: *It doesn't matter whether the cat is black or white, as long as it catches mice.*

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι ήταν στην αλφαβήτα του πολιτικοποιημένου ανθρώπου ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2013)

Μια και γράφει «όπως θα έλεγε» και όχι «όπως είπε», θα μπορούσε να θεωρήσει κανείς ότι είναι παραλλαγή (και μάλιστα εύστοχη) του γνωστού ευφυολογήματος για τις γάτες.


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2013)

*Είμαστε λεγεώνα*



Palavra said:


>



Δεν με αφήνει αδιάφορο η διαδικτυακή παρέμβαση των Ανώνυμων στο θέμα της Χρυσής Αυγής, και κατανοώ τον ενθουσιασμό και τη ζέση των Ελλήνων που έσπευσαν να υποτιτλίσουν στα ελληνικά το μήνυμά τους. Αλλά έχω τη γνώμη ότι σε δυο τρία σημεία η μετάφρασή τους επιδέχεται καλύτερη διατύπωση.

Να σας εξηγήσω τι εννοώ:



*Αγγλικό κείμενο*
|
*Ελληνική μετάφραση*
|
*Βελτιώσεις*

masquerading her criminal organization as an anti-establishment political party| μετασχηματίζοντας την εγκληματική της οργάνωση σε πολιτικό κόμμα| μεταμφιέζοντας την εγκληματική της οργάνωση σε πολιτικό κόμμα εναντίον του κατεστημένου
accept freedom and equality as birthrights for every human being| να αποδεχτείτε την ελευθερία και την ισότητα, που είναι τα πρωτοτόκια για κάθε ανθρώπινο ον| να αποδεχτείτε την ελευθερία και την ισότητα ως εκ γενετής δικαιώματα για κάθε άνθρωπο |

we are anonymous |είμαστε οι Anonymous |είμαστε ανώνυμοι|
we are legion |είμαστε
λεγεώνα 
|είμαστε πλήθος
united as one|είμαστε ένα |ενωμένοι σαν ένας
Ιδίως εκείνη η ψευδόφιλη *λεγεώνα*, που τώρα πια δυστυχώς έχει καθιερωθεί, αφού δόθηκε ως τίτλος σε ντοκιμαντέρ για τους Ανώνυμους, κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά. Το διαβάζουν αρτηριοσκληρωτικά μυαλά θρησκευόμενων και θυμούνται τα δαιμόνια (λεγεώνα) που έβγαλε ο Κύριός μας από τον δαιμονισμένο στη χώρα των Γαδαρηνών, κι αυτό είναι αρκετό για να ξεκινήσουν τα παραληρήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2013)

Νομίζω πως ειδικά το πρώτο αλλοιώνει τελείως το αρχικό νόημα. Μάλιστα θα προτιμούσα το _μασκάρεμα_ από την _μεταμφίεση_, σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση. Το ελάχιστο θα ήταν "καλύπτοντας την εγκληματική της δράση υπό τον μανδύα του αντικαθεστωτικού κόμματος".


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Νομίζω πως ειδικά το πρώτο αλλοιώνει τελείως το αρχικό νόημα. Μάλιστα θα προτιμούσα το _μασκάρεμα_ από την _μεταμφίεση_, σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση. Το ελάχιστο θα ήταν "καλύπτοντας την εγκληματική της δράση υπό τον μανδύα του αντικαθεστωτικού κόμματος".


+1.

«Μασκαρεύοντας». Επειδή το «υπό τον μανδύα» δίνει άλλη αίσθηση από το masquerade, πιο «επίσημη», λεωγωτώρα. 

Μασκαράτα, μασκατάρα κατάρα μας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2013)

Ίσως θα είχαμε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με το _μασκαρεύω_ και τα _μασκαρέματα_. Το αγγλικό _masquerade_, και σαν ουσιαστικό και σαν ρήμα, δεν έχει τις απαξιωτικές αποχρώσεις που έχει το δικό μας, από τον _μασκαρά_ ως το _μασκαρεύω_: «(μτφ.) μεταμορφώνω κπ. ή κτ., έτσι ώστε συνήθ. να έχει παράξενη ή γελοία εμφάνιση: _Φόρεσε παρδαλό κουστούμι και γραβάτα κι έτσι μασκαρεμένος πήγε να βρει τους φίλους του_» (ΛΚΝ). Μάλιστα, αν λέγαμε «μασκαρεύοντας την εγκληματική οργάνωση που είναι σε αντισυστημικό πολιτικό κόμμα» αντί για «μεταμφιέζοντας κτλ», έχω την εντύπωση ότι ακολουθούμε αντίθετη πορεία. Στην πραγματικότητα, οι μασκαράδες φόρεσαν κουστούμια (και μπήκαν στη Βουλή σε σχηματισμό).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2013)

Από τα ΝΕΑ.gr:*
Δικαιώθηκε η Κωνσταντίνα Κούνεβα για την επίθεση με βιτριόλι*
Ευθύνες για τη δολοφονική επίθεση κατά της Κωνσταντίνας Κούνεβα, στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου του 2008, καταλόγισε στην εργοδότρια εταιρεία ΟΙΚΟΜΕΤ με απόφαση που εκδόθηκε την Τετάρτη, το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά, επιδικάζοντας στην εταιρεία το ποσό των 250.000 ευρώ, εκ των οποίων τα 80.000 είναι άμεσα καταβλητέα.​ 
Αμάν, τι έπαθε η Κούνεβα! Την κορόιδεψε το δικαστήριο; Της είπε ότι τη δικαίωσε και μετά τη βάζει να πληρώσει 250.000 ευρώ στην εταιρεία; Όχι, απλώς ο δημοσιογράφος την πάτησε. _Καταλόγισε _ήθελε να πει.

*επιδικάζω -ομαι* : *αναγνωρίζω ως νόμιμη την απαίτηση κάποιου και την ικανοποιώ: *_Tο δικαστήριο επιδίκασε στον παθόντα το ποσό του ενός εκατομμυρίου δραχμών για ψυχική οδύνη. 

_*καταλογίζω -ομα*ι : 1. αποδίδω σε κπ. κάποια επιλήψιμη ενέργεια ή συμπεριφορά: _Tου καταλόγισαν βαριές ευθύνες για το τροχαίο ατύχημα. Tους ~ αμέλεια / επιπολαιότητα, γιατί δεν ειδοποίησαν έγκαιρα τις αρχές. Mη μου καταλογίζεις παραλείψεις και λάθη που δεν έκανα. || Tης καταλογίζουν ως μειονέκτημα τη μεγάλη ευαισθησία της, τη θεωρούν, την κρίνουν ως Tι έχεις να του καταλογίσεις;, έχεις να πεις κάτι εις βάρος του; _*2. χρεώνω, λογαριάζω ένα ποσό σε βάρος κάποιου*_: Θα του καταλογιστούν όλες οι ζημιές. Tου καταλογίστηκαν εκατό χιλιάδες ως έξοδα της δίκης.

_


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2013)

Περνώντας μπροστά από την Τριλογία χτες, είδα κι εγώ στον τοίχο της Ακαδημίας το τεράστιο γκράφιτι της φωτογραφίας. Μου ξανανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι. Αφύλαχτο το κτίριο, περνάει ο κάθε βάνδαλος και το μαγαρίζει με την ίδια ευκολία που ο Παππάς κατούρησε το κτίριο του σταθμού. Πέρασαν τόσες μέρες και το γκράφιτι του βάνδαλου μένει εκεί, σήμα κατατεθέν της βανδαλοκρατούμενης πόλης. Τα αγγλικά τον μάραναν τον ανεγκέφαλο. «Μα τι το ήθελε το αγγλικό;» ρώτησα την παρέα μου. «Για τους ξένους ρεπόρτερ» ήταν μια σκέψη. Τι κατάλαβε αυτός που το έγραψε; Μαγάρισε ένα ακόμα κτίριο, επέδειξε τα χείριστα αγγλικά του, κατέθεσε και το ηλίθιο μεταφυσικό του «εάν». Ήταν μια αρνητική συμβολή στη μνήμη του Παύλου: πιστεύω ότι ένα μήνυμα που θέλουμε να προβληματίσει δεν πρέπει να επιδεικνύεται με τρόπο που προκαλεί μόνο αρνητικές αντιδράσεις. 

*IF WE HAD REACTED TO STUPID GRAFFITI, ATHENS MIGHT STILL BE ALIVE.*​


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2013)

Αυτό το γκραφίτι δεν θα μπορούσε να λέει might have still been alive;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2013)

Το σωστό αγγλικό θα ήταν:
If you had reacted to the murder of immigrants, Pavlos might still be alive. 
Είναι τρίτο είδος (had reacted, για παρελθόν) σε συνδυασμό με δεύτερο (might be, για τώρα).

Υποθέτω ότι ήθελαν να πουν:
If you had reacted to the murder of immigrants, Pavlos *would *still be alive.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2013)

Μου θύμισε το ότι όταν για ένα φεγγάρι έκανα ειδησεογραφική δουλειά ανακάλυψα ότι ένας συχνός όρος στις συνομιλίες Ισραηλινών- Παλαιστινίων ήταν να γίνονται οι δηλώσεις προς τα ΜΜΕ στα αραβικά κι όχι στα αγγλικά. Γιατί λέει αν γίνονταν στα αγγλικά δεν θα τις καταλάβαινε ο πολύς κόσμος και θα μπορούσαν μετά να ξε-πουν αυτά που είχαν πει.


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Από τα ΝΕΑ.gr:*
> Δικαιώθηκε η Κωνσταντίνα Κούνεβα για την επίθεση με βιτριόλι*
> Ευθύνες για τη δολοφονική επίθεση κατά της Κωνσταντίνας Κούνεβα, στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου του 2008, καταλόγισε στην εργοδότρια εταιρεία ΟΙΚΟΜΕΤ με απόφαση που εκδόθηκε την Τετάρτη, το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά, επιδικάζοντας στην εταιρεία το ποσό των 250.000 ευρώ, εκ των οποίων τα 80.000 είναι άμεσα καταβλητέα.​
> Αμάν, τι έπαθε η Κούνεβα! Την κορόιδεψε το δικαστήριο; Της είπε ότι τη δικαίωσε και μετά τη βάζει να πληρώσει 250.000 ευρώ στην εταιρεία; Όχι, απλώς ο δημοσιογράφος την πάτησε. _Καταλόγισε _ήθελε να πει.



Τελικά το διορθώσανε σε "καταλογίζοντας". Μας διαβάζουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2013)

Στο Κεντρικό Μαγκαζίνο του Σκάι, η κυρία που το παρουσιάζει: "Η διαδικασία εξέδωσης πιστοποιητικών..."


----------



## rogne (Oct 24, 2013)

Η "Μαρία των Φαρσαλών": http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_24/10/2013_524666

Για τα υπόλοιπα της υπόθεσης, τι να πρωτοπείς... Πάτος.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2013)

Από DVD:

I just might have to have a talk with FDR. = Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κάνω μια κουβεντούλα με την FDR. 
FDR είναι ο Franklin Delano Roosevelt, πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ, όχι καμιά ομοσπονδιακή υπηρεσία. Όχι μόνο δεν αναγνώρισε ο μεταφραστής τα πασίγνωστα αρχικά, αλλά ούτε είχε και καμιά επιθυμία να το ψάξει. 

Turn off that dirt-road = Στρίψε στο βρώμικο δρομάκι. 
Dirt-road είναι ο χωματόδρομος. Πάλι ο μεταφραστής ούτε ήξερε τη λέξη, αλλά ούτε του χτύπησε κανένα καμπανάκι ότι δεν έχει ξανακούσει ποτέ να λένε, στη δική του γλώσσα, "στρίψε σ' αυτόν τον βρώμικο δρόμο". Πολλά από τα λάθη στους υποτίτλους φωνάζουν από μακριά ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, επειδή δεν είναι δυνατόν οι ξενόγλωσσοι να λένε τέτοιους παραλογισμούς που δεν στέκουν στη δική μας γλώσσα.

Επίσης, σε όλη την ταινία αποκαλεί τους union men, δηλαδή τους εργάτες που είναι μέλη του σωματείου, ως "συνδικαλιστές", που είναι προφανώς διαφορετικό πράγμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> I just might have to have a talk with FDR. = Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κάνω μια κουβεντούλα με την FDR.



Επίσης:
Άλλο το
He looked at JFK.
και άλλο το
We landed at JFK.
:)


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> ...
> Πολλά από τα λάθη στους υποτίτλους φωνάζουν από μακριά ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, επειδή δεν είναι δυνατόν οι ξενόγλωσσοι να λένε τέτοιους παραλογισμούς που δεν στέκουν στη δική μας γλώσσα.
> ...


Yes, but the fella must _*want* to find out;_ and have a clear head, not muddled by mind altering acronyms :
...
LBJ - _Hair _soundtrack






LBJ took the IRT
Down to 4th Street USA
When he got there
What did he see?
The youth of America on LSD

LBJ IRT
USA LSD

LSD LBJ
FBI CIA

FBI CIA
LSD LBJ


And while we're off the topic of the Vietnam war era, from POTUS, FLOTUS, SCOTUS, etc.:

“Excuse me, sir. Seeing as how the VP is such a VIP, shouldn't we keep the PC on the QT? 'Cause if it leaks to the VC he could end up MIA, and then we'd all be put out in KP."
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...US-SCOTUS-κ-λπ&p=159030&viewfull=1#post159030
Για ακρωνύμια, κάνουμε μια βόλτα στο www.acronymfinder.com.
Για να μη μένουν οι θεατές ΑΜΤΣΑ και Ξ την Κ, ή με τον Π στο Χ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Yes, but the fella must _*want* to find out;_ and have a clear head, not muddled by mind altering acronyms : LBJ - _Hair _soundtrack


Also: a clear head, not muddled by the video clip:


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2013)

Ο Σταβάτος Μάτερος και άλλοι προϊστορικοί ήρωες της Νομανσλάνδης

Ήταν ξεκαρδιστικό το κείμενο του Σαραντάκου για μεταφραστικά λάθη που είχε καταγράψει ο Μπάμπης Άννινος σε δικό του λαθολογικό κείμενο με τίτλο «Αι πηγαί του γέλωτος». Από τη χαρά μου απέσπασα ολόκληρο αυτό το κείμενο από το βιβλίο _Ο σύλλογος των εισαγγελέων_ και το ανέβασα εδώ. Ολόκληρο το βιβλίο του Άννινου υπάρχει στην Ανέμη (το δεύτερο, με τις 102 σελίδες).

Και τι δεν έχει η συλλογή του Άννινου: από το κλασικό με το γαλλικό νοσοκομείο (_hôtel-Dieu_) που γίνεται «ξενοδοχείο του Θεού» μέχρι το επίσης κλασικό με το _Judgment of Paris / Jugement de Paris_ (υπάρχει και στην qwika ως «Κρίση του Παρισιού»), με κορυφαίο τον... _Σταβάτο Μάτερο_ (_Stabat Mater_).

Από το υπόλοιπο κείμενο του Άννινου αντιγράφω εδώ ένα γνωστό αστείο εκείνου του καιρού (σελ. 361 του βιβλίου):

Αλλ’ αν είνε συγγνωστά τοιαύτα λάθη προφοράς, πολύ βαρύτερα είνε βεβαίως και κωμικώτερα τα προερχόμενα εξ αμαθείας. Τοιούτον είνε το περιβόητον και συχνάκις μνημονευόμενον εις τους θεατρικούς κύκλους μιας ηθοποιού, ήτις, λόγου ποτέ γενομένου περί τινος δραματικού έργου, απεφάνθη ότι έχει γλώσσαν *ρέβουσαν*. «*Ρέουσαν*», παρετήρησεν εις αυτήν ο παρακαθήμενος σύζυγός της. Μετ’ ολίγον, εξακολουθούσης της συνομιλίας, η ηθοποιός είπεν ότι το έργον είνε γραμμένον εις γλώσσαν *καθαρέουσαν*.—«*Καθαρεύουσαν*», επανέλαβεν ο σύζυγος διορθώνων αυτήν. «Α! μα δεν υποφέρεσαι! ανέκραξε τότε εκείνη εν αγανακτήσει· όταν λέγω *ρεύουσαν*, μου λέγεις *ρέουσαν* και όταν λέγω *ρέουσαν*, μου λέγεις *ρεύουσαν*».


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2013)

Η αρχαιομανία των λεζαντών στα μουσεία μας (ψέλιο, ενώτιο, πυξίδα κλπ. κλπ.) είναι γνωστή. Στην παρακάτω περίπτωση επεκτάθηκε και στα σύγχρονα έργα τέχνης (ίσως λόγω του ότι η συγκεκριμένη έκθεση φιλοξενείται στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο; )

Τίτλος έργου: Η πυξίδα της Πανδώρας | The pyxis of Pandora.

Όμως πυξίς θα πει κουτί ("σκεύος από πυξάρι"), οπότε θα έπρεπε να λέει Το κουτί της Πανδώρας, όπως είναι και η στάνταρ έκφραση. Το περίεργο είναι ότι ο καλλιτέχνης είναι Έλληνας [το δε εικονιζόμενο είναι κουτί, όχι πυξίδα με τη σύγχρονη έννοια]. Δεν ξέρω αν το λάθος οφείλεται στη σύνταξη των λεζαντών ή είναι του ίδιου του καλλιτέχνη. Υπάρχει και μια πολύ μικρή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, πιθανότητα να είναι θελημένη διατύπωση από τον καλλιτέχνη εν γνώσει του λάθους, αλλά η αγγλική λέξη pyxis δεν αποδίδει διπλό νόημα, οπότε είναι αυτή άκυρη.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2013)

Costas said:


> Όμως πυξίς θα πει κουτί ("σκεύος από πυξάρι"), οπότε θα έπρεπε να λέει Το κουτί της Πανδώρας, όπως είναι και η στάνταρ έκφραση. Το περίεργο είναι ότι ο καλλιτέχνης είναι Έλληνας [το δε εικονιζόμενο είναι κουτί, όχι πυξίδα με τη σύγχρονη έννοια]. Δεν ξέρω αν το λάθος οφείλεται στη σύνταξη των λεζαντών ή είναι του ίδιου του καλλιτέχνη. Υπάρχει και μια πολύ μικρή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, πιθανότητα να είναι θελημένη διατύπωση από τον καλλιτέχνη εν γνώσει του λάθους, αλλά η αγγλική λέξη pyxis δεν αποδίδει διπλό νόημα, οπότε είναι αυτή άκυρη.


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12784-pyx-trial-of-the-pyx.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2013)

Εδώ υπάρχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία:

Ο Ησίοδος αναφέρεται σε πιθάρι της Πανδώρας, σε πίθο.
http://el.wikisource.org/wiki/Έργα_και_ημέραι

Ο Έρασμος, μεταφράζοντας τον Ησίοδο στα λατινικά, έκανε τον _πίθο_ _pyxis_. Και από τότε φανταζόμαστε συλλογικά ότι πρόκειται για κουτί.

Περισσότερα εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pandora's_box


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2013)

Άρα με την ευκαιρία ανακαλύψαμε μια μεταφραστική γκάφα του Εράσμου. Γιατί την έκανε άραγε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2013)

Costas said:


> Άρα με την ευκαιρία ανακαλύψαμε μια μεταφραστική γκάφα του Εράσμου. Γιατί την έκανε άραγε;



Αντιγράφω το σχετικό απόσπασμα από τη μελέτη των Dora & Erwin Panofsky _Pandora's Box_ (1956, 1962) στην οποία παραπέμπουν και οι περισσότεροι φιλόλογοι (σελ. 15-19).

The person really responsible for “Pandora's box” (and honest Giraldi more than hints at this) is none other than Erasmus of Rotterdam, and the pulpit from which he preached his heresy was his _Adagiorum chiliades tres_ (first edition, 1508), one of the world’s most popular and influential books. Here the story of Pandora and her pithos occurs not once but twice; and in both cases the pithos is transformed into a pyxis that is supposed to have been brought to earth by Pandora. […]
Why did Erasmus, who certainly knew his languages and in his own edition of Origen’s works was careful to preserve the correct rendering of πίθος as _dolium_, transform the image of a woman yielding to the temptation of an enormous storage jar into the image of a woman carrying with her a small and handsome pyxis? He might, of course, have seen and misinterpreted some picture of the Magdalene with her ointment jar or one of those antique representations of young women with a little vase or jewel box; but it is far more probable that he, his philological instinct sensing a connection evident even to an educated painter of the eighteenth century, fused—or confused—the crucial episode in the life of Hesiod’s Pandora with its near duplicate in Roman literature, the last and equally crucial episode in the life of Apuleius’ Psyche.
Having acquitted herself of three other seemingly impossible tasks imposed upon her by Venus, Psyche is finally handed a pyxis, which she has to carry down to Hades and to bring back, filled with “a little bit [_modicum_] of Persephone’s beauty.” Psyche succeeds, against all odds, in being admitted to the presence of Persephone, from whom she “receives the pyxis filled and sealed” (“repletam conclusamque pyxidem suscipit”). But on her way back —and this is a motif obviously borrowed from the myth of Pandora—she cannot resist the temptation of opening it. Overcome by the vapors released from the pyxis, she faints and is rescued only by the personal intervention of Cupid, who revives her, reseals the beauty-bearing vessel (“reserat pyxidem”), and thus enables her to accomplish her mission.
It was, we think, with this description in mind that Erasmus remodeled Pandora in the image of Psyche. Even in contrasting the handsome appearance of her vessel—a point not stressed in any previous source—with the sinister nature of its contents, he seems to have been influenced by another reminiscence from Apuleius: just before being dispatched to Persephone with her pyxis, Psyche had been ordered to fetch a sample of the ill-boding Stygian waters in a “little urn” (_urnula_), which is described as “a small vase carved of crystal” (“crystallo dedolatum vasculum”).
Be that as it may, in nearly all European languages the phrases “Pandora’s box,” “boite de Pandore,” “caja de Pandora,” “Pandoras ask,” “doos van Pandora,” “Büchse der Pandora,” came to be accepted as idiomatic, denoting any source of multiple disaster from original sin to an undesirable piece of municipal legislation, and furnishing the titles for many a play or novel centered around an attractive but destructive specimen of femininity. The only exception is, characteristically, Italy, less deeply committed to Erasmus than the transalpine world. Here the vernacular adhered, and adheres to this day, to “_vaso_ di Pandora,” and only the Latin-writing humanists—unless they were conscientious or pedantic enough to retain the orthodox _dolium_—inclined to yield to the Erasmian fashion, at least to the extent of reducing the size of the vessel to that of a “vasculum.”


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2013)

Πάντως, προς το παρόν δεν έχει διαπιστωθεί τάση διόρθωσης. Όπως επιμένουν να λέμε για τον *ασκό* και όχι τους *ασκούς* του Αιόλου, δεν έχω ακούσει να λένε ότι θα ανοίξει το *πιθάρι* της Πανδώρας. Θα είχε ένα πρόβλημα και ο Βαξεβάνης.


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2013)

Ωραία ιστορία που δεν την ήξερα. Ο Έρασμος, όπως ίσως ξέρεις, είναι υπεύθυνος και για το to call a spade a spade, διότι μεταφράζοντας το "την σκάφην σκάφην λέγων" το μπέρδεψε με το "σκαφείον" και μετέφρασε ligo.


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2013)

Μπράβο, βρε νίκελ! Αυτός ο Πανόφσκυ είναι θησαυρός.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

sarant said:


> Ωραία ιστορία που δεν την ήξερα. Ο Έρασμος, όπως ίσως ξέρεις, είναι υπεύθυνος και για το to call a spade a spade, διότι μεταφράζοντας το "την σκάφην σκάφην λέγων" το μπέρδεψε με το "σκαφείον" και μετέφρασε ligo.



Μιλάμε για λάθη που άφησαν ιστορικά αποτυπώματα, όχι σαχλαμαρίτσες σαν την «κρίση των Παρισίων»! :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

Στην όλη γελοιότητα με τις επιπόλαιες δηλώσεις του περιφερειάρχη, εγώ διασκέδασα με τον πρωτοσέλιδο τίτλο του in.gr:







*Παραίτηση Τζιτζικώστα ζητά το ΠΑΣΟΚ, «άδειασμα» και την κυβέρνηση*

Ξεχάστηκε μια πρόθεση, οπότε τι ζητά τώρα το ΠΑΣΟΚ; Την παραίτηση του Τζιτζικώστα, ένα «άδειασμα» και την κυβέρνηση άμα λάχει... :)


(Και, ναι, το διόρθωσαν πια.)


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2013)

...
Ψιτ! Ναι, εσάς λέω που γράφετε *Τμπιλίσι το Tbilisi (თბილისი). Ανοίξτε κάνα βιβλίο, καμιά εγκυκλοπαίδεια να φύγει η τσίμπλα απ' το μάτι, 

γιατί Τιφλίδα τη λέμε μια ζωή, την τύφλα σας μέσα. Την είδατε και δημοσιογράφοι, τρομάρα σας. 

Εκτός αν γράφετε Λάντον το Λονδίνο, Νιου Γιoρκ τη Νέα Υόρκη, Παγί το Παρίσι και δε συμμαζεύεται, οπότε δεν θέλετε μόνο ξεστράβωμα, θέλετε και κράξιμο.
Ναι, κι εσύ που το έγραψες έτσι σ' αυτό που διορθώνω τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2013)

Βέβαια, από παρετυμολόγηση (άλλως, τύφλα) πολλοί γράφανε *_Τυφλίδα_. 
https://www.google.com/search?num=1...6.0....0...1c.1.30.serp..16.2.444.zVWwyCBkies


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2013)

...
167 persons in Greek webpages badly in need of an eye-specialist. Eye-hathite. 

Not counting the 61 in Google books; many of them would need a resurrection first.


----------



## Earion (Oct 31, 2013)

Αχ αυτές οι λαϊκές παρετυμολογίες! Αυτές δεν είναι που μας έδωσαν την πολυθρόνα και την πυλωτή; Να θυσιάσουμε τώρα και την Τυφλίδα στο βωμό του ορθολογισμού;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2013)

Earion said:


> Αχ αυτές οι λαϊκές παρετυμολογίες! Αυτές δεν είναι που μας έδωσαν την πολυθρόνα και την πυλωτή; Να θυσιάσουμε τώρα και την Τυφλίδα στο βωμό του ορθολογισμού;


Πάντως και το όνομα της ίδιας της χώρας (Γεωργία) προϊόν —διεθνούς— παρετυμολογίας είναι. ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2013)

Αν αναρωτηθείτε κατά πόσο η Ρώμη έχει σχέση με τη _ρώμη_ και τους _ρωμαλέους_, έχουμε υλικό να ξεκινήσουμε ένα νήμα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 3, 2013)

Γράφει ο Κώστας Γεωργουσόπουλος 

Η Γαλλία τα τελευταία σαράντα χρόνια έχει πάθει σχεδόν ολική έκλειψη πολιτιστική. Εως τότε στηριζόταν στους ξένους που έγραφαν γαλλικά και εμμέσως διά της *φραγκοφονίας* τόνωναν το κύρος της που είχε πλέον βυθιστεί. Πείτε ένα θεατρικό συγγραφέα, έναν πεζογράφο, ένα μεγάλο διεθνή συνθέτη, έναν κινηματογραφικό σκηνοθέτη που να ανέδειξαν ακραιφνώς Γάλλο.

Ξέρω, ξέρω, οι διορθωτές που δεν υπάρχουν, οι αυτόματοι τυφλοί σπελτσέκεροι κλπ κλπ. Αλλά αυτό το έρημο *φραγκοφονίας με... φραγκοφόνευσε κι ας μην έχω φράγκα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2013)

Στο Βήμα (και αλλού υποθέτω) δεν έχουν πρόβλημα:
​​Ενα δισ. ευρώ η απόκλιση των δηλωθέντων και των καταβληθέντων ασφαλιστικών εισφορών

Στο ραδιόφωνο, η φωνή του εκφωνητή τον πρόδινε: Έβλεπε τις λέξεις και τις διάβαζε, αλλά δεν πίστευε στα μάτια του: «Σε τεράστια ύψη η απόκλιση δηλωθεισών και καταβληθεισών εισφορών» διάβασε το κείμενο. Σωστά. Μα είναι δυνατόν;

Τι να κάνουμε που έτσι κλίνονται οι θηλυκές μετοχές; Η δηλωθείσα, των δηλωθεισών. Και των καταβληθεισών. Και των μεταξωτών βρακιών.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2013)

Τους έβαλα ένα σχολιάκι. Δεν το δημοσίευσαν, αλλά διόρθωσαν τον τίτλο!

[h=1]Ένα δισ. ευρώ η απόκλιση των δηλωθεισών και των καταβληθεισών ασφαλιστικών εισφορών[/h]


----------



## Irini (Nov 4, 2013)

Να βάλω ένα μαργαριτάρι που δεν είναι ελληνικό ή μεταφραστικό; Έτυχε να διαβάσω την πίσω πλευρά του αφρόλουτρού μου. Μετά τις γνωστές ανοησίες περί αλόης κλπ, γράφει " ... as it cleanses to give you irresistibly soft, touchable skin".


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ξέρω ότι κινδυνεύω να με πείτε γκρινιάρη και υπερβολικό, αλλά δεν περίμενα να ξυπνήσω και να ανακαλύψω ότι το _πρότινος_ έχει γίνει επίρρημα σε -_ως_. Μα τόσες χιλιάδες *_πρότινως_, πολλά σε αμειβόμενα γραπτά! Το πρωινό μου συναπάντημα ήταν στη σελίδα του in.gr όπου περιγράφεται η επιδίωξη να μετρηθούν οι απολύσεις 1.000 εργαζομένων από ΕΑΣ και ΕΛΒΟ στις 4.000 που πρέπει να φύγουν από το δημόσιο ως το τέλος του χρόνου. Μια παλιότερη στον ίδιο ιστότοπο μού θύμισε πόσο περισσότερο μαλλί είχε ο Γιώργος Καμίνης πριν από δέκα χρόνια. Σκέφτηκα και πόσο εύκολα αλέθει η μηχανή μαζί το ορθογραφικό λάθος, τις τρίχες και 1.000 απολύσεις, και μελαγχόλησα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Και πάνω που είχα μελαγχολήσει, φίλη με πληροφόρησε για τις επιδιώξεις του κ. Ζουράρη (ή Ζουράρι). Τις αναφέρει ο Βηματοδότης:

*Πυρίκαυστος Ελλάδα*
Και το όνομα αυτού: «Πυρίκαυστος Ελλάδα». Είναι το νέο κόμμα του κ. Κ. Ζουράρι, το οποίο δημιουργήθηκε αρχικά ως Κίνημα Πολιτών «Πυρίκαυστος Ελλάδα» τον Ιούνιο του 2012 από πρώην μέλη του Κινήματος Ανεξαρτήτων Πολιτών - Σπίθα του κ. Μ. Θεοδωράκη: «Στόχος μας είναι η κατάληψη της εξουσίας» μου είπε ο κ. Ζουράρις. «Το λιγότερο από αυτό θα είναι γελοίο». Ο κ. Ζουράρις είναι επίτιμος πρόεδρος του νέου κόμματος. Πρόεδρός του είναι ο κ. Γ. Καλεάδης, οικονομολόγος από την Καβάλα, ο οποίος είναι και ο συγγραφέας του βιβλίου για τον κ. Ζουράρι, από τις εκδόσεις «Ξυράφι». Το νέο κόμμα πλήρωσε ένα ελάχιστο ποσό για το ένσημο που χρειαζόταν για να καταθέσει αίτηση στον Αρειο Πάγο.

Γιατί όμως να κάνω μνεία εδώ όταν υπάρχει το νήμα «Διασκεδάστε και μ' αυτό»; Μα για το πρόβλημα με το όνομα του κόμματος: θα περίμενα να είναι ή «Πυρίκαυστη Ελλάδα» ή «Πυρίκαυστος Ελλάς». Οτιδήποτε λιγότερο είναι γελοίο.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2013)

Είστε ελεύθεροι να λέτε ό,τι θέτε. Όχι όμως και να γράφετε ό,τι να ΄ναι. Ο εορτάζων θέλει ωμέγα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

Είπε σήμερα η συμπαθής πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Δικαστών και Εισαγγελέων Βασιλική Θάνου σε σχέση με την επίθεση πολίτη οπλισμένου με μαχαίρι εναντίον δικαστικής υπαλλήλου: «Αποδεικνύεται και πάλι ότι οι δικαστές και οι δικαστικοί υπάλληλοι, πέραν του μεγάλου φόρτου και της μεγάλης ευθύνης των καθηκόντων τους, βρίσκονται και σε μια διαρκή επικινδυνότητα».
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22768&subid=2&pubid=63915930

Είναι πιθανό να διεκδικήσουν οι δικαστικοί κάποιο *επίδομα επικινδυνότητας*, αλλά υποθέτω ότι ήθελε να πει ότι βρίσκονται «σε διαρκή κίνδυνο».


----------



## Marinos (Nov 9, 2013)

Η εντολή επικόλληση (αγγλιστί paste) μεταφράστηκε και εμφανίζεται ως ζυμαρικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2013)

Και το Send αμετάφραστο; Τελείωσε το μπάτζετ πριν φτάσουν στο S; 
Και το Αντίτυπο (μετάφραση του Copy) μπορεί να μην είναι λάθος, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι σωστή μετάφραση εδώ, όπου μεταφράζονται ενέργειες...


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Η εντολή επικόλληση (αγγλιστί paste) μεταφράστηκε και εμφανίζεται ως ζυμαρικά.
> ...



Please, let them be edible! :woot:







Here's another one for pasta lovers (on an expert level) :






The slutty noodle dandy:

Slutty Noodle went to town,
Riding on a pony;
She stuck a feather in her hat,
And called it macaroni.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και το Send αμετάφραστο; Τελείωσε το μπάτζετ πριν φτάσουν στο S;










drsiebenmal said:


> Και το Αντίτυπο (μετάφραση του Copy) μπορεί να μην είναι λάθος, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι σωστή μετάφραση εδώ, όπου μεταφράζονται ενέργειες...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 9, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2693-Την-ίδια-ώρα-στην-Κίνα&p=197786&viewfull=1#post197786 :twit: :twit:


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Γράφει ο Κώστας Γεωργουσόπουλος
> 
> Η Γαλλία τα τελευταία σαράντα χρόνια έχει πάθει σχεδόν ολική έκλειψη πολιτιστική. Εως τότε στηριζόταν στους ξένους που έγραφαν γαλλικά και εμμέσως διά της *φραγκοφονίας* τόνωναν το κύρος της που είχε πλέον βυθιστεί. Πείτε ένα θεατρικό συγγραφέα, έναν πεζογράφο, ένα μεγάλο διεθνή συνθέτη, έναν κινηματογραφικό σκηνοθέτη που να ανέδειξαν ακραιφνώς Γάλλο.
> 
> Ξέρω, ξέρω, οι διορθωτές που δεν υπάρχουν, οι αυτόματοι τυφλοί σπελτσέκεροι κλπ κλπ. Αλλά αυτό το έρημο *φραγκοφονίας με... φραγκοφόνευσε κι ας μην έχω φράγκα...



Αυτό το αρθρίδιο αποτελεί με διαφορά το χειρότερο δείγμα βαθύτατα συμπλεγματικής γραφής που έχω συναντήσει τα τελευταία (πολλά) χρόνια (και να πεις ότι δεν υπήρχε συναγωνισμός στον τομέα αυτό)! Εκτός της τερατώδους άγνοιας, βέβαια, η "φραγκοφονία" συνεπάγεται αμετάκλητη καταδίκη και αποκαλύπτει πολλά.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2693-Την-ίδια-ώρα-στην-Κίνα&p=197786&viewfull=1#post197786 :twit: :twit:



Whazzat? :woot: Sluttiness to THE Linkin' Whore? :twit:  

Awright then, here's the rest of them:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2693-Την-ίδια-ώρα-στην-Κίνα&p=200236&viewfull=1#post200236
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2693-Την-ίδια-ώρα-στην-Κίνα&p=200241&viewfull=1#post200241
http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-chinese-translation-fails/
http://www.buzzfeed.com/nataliemorin/chinese-signs-that-got-seriously-lost-in-tranlsation


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2013)

Σημειώσεις κλιφ και Παραμύθι Δύο Πόλεων, στα Φιλαράκια, στο Σταρ. Και Αμέρικαν Μπαλέ Θίατερ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2013)

Πού είναι το λάθος στο CliffsNotes ή CliffNotes και στο "Αμέρικαν μπαλέ" που προφέρεται ακριβώς έτσι στα αγγλικά, με εκατοντάδες ελληνικές γκουγκλιές;

Να προσθέσω ότι δεν είδες "Σημειώσεις κλιφ", αλλά "Σημειώσεις Κλιφ", και τα δύο με κεφαλαία.
*

CliffsNotes* (formerly *Cliffs Notes*, originally *Cliff's Notes* and often, erroneously, *CliffNotes*) are a series of student study guides available primarily in the United States. The guides present and explain literary and other works in pamphlet form or online. Detractors of the study guides claim they let students bypass reading the assigned literature. The company claims to promote the reading of the original work, and does not view the study guides as a substitute for that reading. CliffsNotes was started by a Nebraska native named Cliff Hillegass in 1958. ​


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2013)

Είναι θέμα επιλογών. Με τα Κλιφ* το θέμα είναι ότι ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι είναι άρα θα ήταν καλύτερα να έλεγε σύνοψη ή κάτι τέτοιο. Με το ABT το θέμα είναι ότι πρόκειται για τρεις λέξεις μεταφράσιμες στα ελληνικά, άσχετα που είναι επωνυμία. Αν είναι έτσι, γιατί όχι και Ρέιντιο Σίτι και γιατί Βασιλική Ακαδημία Χορού και Εθνικό Μπαλέτο της Αγγλίας και όχι π.χ. Ίνγκλις Νάσιοναλ Μπάλεϊ;


* δεν πρόσεξα αν ο υπότιτλος το είχε με κεφαλαίο.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2013)

Προφανώς είναι θέμα επιλογών. Και όταν ακούς τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια και διαβάζεις στις εφημερίδες "Αμέρικαν Μπαλέ Θίατερ", μάλλον αυτό θα προτιμήσεις, λέω εγώ. Εκτός αν μεταφραστής σημαίνει "πρέπει να αποδείξω στους αναγνώστες ή στους θεατές ότι ξέρω τι σημαίνει η λέξη Ballet και η λέξη Theater". Αν προσέξεις, στο λινκ που έβαλα με την γκουγκλοαναζήτηση, το "Αμέρικαν Μπαλέ Θίατερ" έβγαλε όλα τα ρεπορτάζ των εφημερίδων για παραστάσεις του εν λόγω θιάσου. Πίστεψέ με, από πολύ πριν γεννηθείς, το διαβάζουμε έτσι ακριβώς στις ελληνικές εφημερίδες. Όσο για το "Αμερικανικό Θέατρο Μπαλέτου", όπως υποθέτω θα ήθελες να έχει αποδοθεί, έχει μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα ανευρέσεις στο Γκουγκλ, καμιά από αυτές από έγκυρο ιστότοπο. Εν ολίγοις, αν έχεις αντίρρηση για το Αμέρικαν Μπαλέ Θίατερ, μάλλον πρέπει να την εκφράσεις στα ανάλογα νήματα με τις αποδόσεις των αγγλικών ονομάτων στα ελληνικά, και όχι στις γκάφες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά αυτό το πρόσθεσα μετά. Άλλο πράγμα ήταν η αιτία του ποστ μου. Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν πρότεινα κάποια συγκεκριμένη απόδοση, αν και δεν βρίσκω κάτι επιλήψιμο στο συγκεκριμένο που λες ότι έχει μετρημένες γκουγκλιές. Αλλά αυτό πράγματι είναι συζήτηση για αλλού και έχεις δίκιο· κακώς το πρόσθεσα εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Αντιγράφω από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Σε άρθρο της Καθημερινής για τον Γλαύκο Κληρίδη, που άφησε χτες τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο, διαβάζουμε ότι τον εκλιπόντα “τον χαρακτήριζε η λεγόμενη «real politic» και η πολιτική διορατικότητα στις στρατηγικές πολιτικές του επιλογές”. Με τη διαφορά ότι “η λεγόμενη real politic” δεν λέγεται ή τουλάχιστον δεν γράφεται έτσι από κανέναν. Στα γερμανικά είναι Realpolitik (μία λέξη) και έτσι τη γράφουν και οι αγγλογάλλοι, αλλά χωρίς το γερμανικό κεφαλαίο αρχικό γράμμα, realpolitik. Και στα ελληνικά, βεβαίως, είναι ρεαλπολιτίκ ή ρεάλ πολιτίκ (κάποτε με ενωτικό, ρεάλ-πολιτίκ), που αποτυπώνει τη γερμανότροπη προφορά (και όχι ρίαλ πόλιτικ, ας πούμε). “Όχι στην αγγλοποίηση των αλλόγλωσσων εκφράσεων!” καταλήγει ο φίλος που το έστειλε.

Το λανθασμένο εξαγγλισμένο «real politic» μπορεί να προέρχεται από τη χρήση τού _Realpolitik_ σε ελληνικά κείμενα. Γι' αυτό θα ήταν ίσως χρήσιμο, πού και πού, να το γράφουμε ελληνικά. Δεν ξέρω αν θα προτιμούσα το «ρεάλ πολιτίκ», που δείχνει και πώς το προφέρουμε (να το και σε Καθημερινή), από το επίσης διαδεδομένο _ρεαλπολιτίκ_. Σίγουρα προτιμώ το μονολεκτικό _σουπερμάρκετ_ — αλλά το προφέρω και με ένα τόνο στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2013)

Εγώ γράφω και προφέρω σούπερ μάρκετ, αλλά συνηθέστερα λέω σούπερ, όπως και ο περισσότερος κόσμος που ξέρω. Να είναι τοπικό;


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2013)

*Τα γλωσσικά της προκήρυξης*

Στις 18 σελίδες της προκήρυξης των ΜΛΕΔ (που ξεκίνησαν τη μιντιακή τους καριέρα σαν ΜΕΛΟ) θα βρούμε μια αξιόλογη συλλογή από λάθη που έχουμε καυτηριάσει κατά καιρούς στις ιστοσελίδες μας. Δεν έχουν καλές σχέσεις με τα _–λ–_ των ρημάτων, βάζουν απόστροφο σε παλαιικό «εξ’ αρχής», δεν μπορούν να θυμηθούν ποιο είναι το διπλό γράμμα στο _δίλημμα_, τον _κομμουνισμό_ τον προτιμούν με δύο _–μ–_ αλλά τον γράφουν και με ένα, επιμένουν να χωρίζουν το _κάθε_ από το _ένας_, έχουν διάφορους σολοικισμούς («Επίσης, στην προσπάθεια υφαρπαγής *κατ’ ιδίων όφελος* της λαϊκής στήριξης. Οι πολιτικοί ιθύνοντες λοιπόν, επιδόθηκαν στην κοινωνική δημαγωγία, στη *μετατροπή του γεγονότος ως θαυμάσια ευκαιρία* για την εκλογική ψηφοθηρία στην δεξιά πολυκατοικία» ή «Να αυτοοργανωθούμε στην αντίσταση *υπαγόμενοι προς* την επαναστατική κατεύθυνση» :confused1:).

Πλάκα έχει το σημείο όπου μπήκε στη μέση ο αυτόματος διορθωτής: «στο τρένο Ιταλικούς». Είναι κανονικά «στο τρένο Ιτάλικους». 

Νόμιζα ότι ήταν πρωτότυπο το *_τοίχος_ του Βερολίνου («Από την θεαματική πτώση του τοίχους το ’89») αλλά τελικά είναι διαδεδομένη ανορθογραφία. Και είναι πιο σωστό βέβαια να λέμε για «αλλαγή της χιλιετίας» παρά για «αλλαγή της χιλιετηρίδας».

Αυτά είναι τα κυριότερα που βρήκα στο βιαστικό διάβασμα. Βέβαια, ολόκληρο το κείμενο είναι μια τεράστια ανορθογραφία — αλλά αυτά σε άλλο νήμα.

Άλλα για την προκήρυξη εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2013)

It’s only a spike…
Ένα καρφί είναι μόνο…

Τώρα μόλις, στο Spider-Man 2, στο Mega. Κοντοστάθηκα και τσίμπησα το κατιτίς μου.

Είναι η σκηνή όπου ο Μολίνα επιδεικνύει τα μηχανικά πλοκάμια του και κάποια εφεύρεση με την αξιοποίηση της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, αλλά αρχίζει να τραβά επάνω του τα μεταλλικά αντικείμενα του δωματίου (αποκεί και η παρεξήγηση με το καρφί).

Επρόκειτο όμως για το _spike_ με τη σημασία της στιγμιαίας αύξησης της έντασης του ρεύματος («a pulse of very short duration in which a rapid increase in voltage is followed by a rapid decrease»), της αιχμής του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.

Πώς θα το λέγαμε όμως έτσι που να μην κάνουμε μάθημα φυσικής στον τηλεθεατή; Σκέφτηκα ότι θα μπορούσα να πω απλώς «Ένα βραχυκυκλωματάκι είναι...».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2013)

Ένα τσαφ έγινε/έκανε μόνο...


----------



## Costas (Nov 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Τα γλωσσικά της προκήρυξης*
> (...)
> Αυτά είναι τα κυριότερα που βρήκα στο βιαστικό διάβασμα. Βέβαια, ολόκληρο το κείμενο είναι μια τεράστια ανορθογραφία — αλλά αυτά σε άλλο νήμα.


Έχω κάμποσα εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2013)

Στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του Σταρ ακούσαμε για την "τριώροφη μεζονέτα του Χιου Τζάκμαν στη Νέα Υόρκη, που καταλαμβάνει 11.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα"! Σοβαρά, 11 στρέμματα σπίτι μέσα στη Νέα Υόρκη; Μπα... 11.000 τετραγωνικά πόδια είναι, δηλαδή 1000 και κάτι τετραγωνικά μέτρα, ένα στρεμματάκι όλο κι όλο. Τι ένα, τι έντεκα, όμως, γι' αυτούς τους τύπους που δηλώνουν "δημοσιογράφοι" και απαιτούν να τους παίρνουμε και σοβαρά... Σαν μια άλλη κυρία δημοσιογράφο του ΔΟΛ, Θεός σ'χωρέσ' την, που διάβασε για ένα σπα στην Ελβετία που είχε έκταση 3.000 τ.μ. και έγραψε στη στήλη της ότι είναι τρία τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2013)

Αυτά βέβαια απαιτούν να έχεις και μηδενική, στοιχειώδη, μαθηματική αντίληψη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτά βέβαια απαιτούν να έχεις και μηδενική, στοιχειώδη, μαθηματική αντίληψη.



Μηδενική ή στοιχειώδη; Ή μηδενική στοιχειώδη; Γιατί μηδενική και στοιχειώδη ταυτόχρονα, διακριτά κατά παράταξη, μάλλον δεν γίνεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2013)

Δαίμων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Η έκφραση *στον αέρα* με μπερδεύει. Κάποιοι λένε «τα σχέδιά μας είναι στον αέρα» και εννοούν ότι πάνε κατά διαόλου (σαν, ας πούμε, να τινάχτηκαν στον αέρα) ή είναι ακόμα σε εκκρεμότητα, δεν έχουν τακτοποιηθεί (κάτι σαν το αγγλικό «up in the air»). Από την άλλη, από το αγγλικό «on the air» που έγινε «στον αέρα» για σταθμούς στα ερτζιανά, χρησιμοποιείται η έκφραση συχνά για να περιγράψει την παρουσία στους διαδικτυακούς αιθέρες. 

Όταν διαβάζω «Στον αέρα το site της ελληνικής προεδρίας της ΕΕ» [in.gr], το πρώτο που θα κάνω είναι να βεβαιωθώ για τη σημασία με την οποία χρησιμοποιείται, ιδίως σε αυτή την περίπτωση, όπου, αν δεν το ξέρετε, ιδιώτης πρόλαβε και πήρε για δική του χρήση (ή κατάχρηση) την αρχικά προβλεπόμενη διαδικτυακή διεύθυνση της ελληνικής προεδρίας (eu2014.gr). Με αυτή τη σκέψη η έκφραση «στον αέρα» με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι υπάρχει ακόμα αυτή η εκκρεμότητα και δεν φρόντισαν να πάρουν τη διεύθυνση από την κατοχή του πονηρού. Ωστόσο, ο υπέρτιτλος στην είδηση είναι «Λειτουργεί το gr2014.eu». Μάλιστα. Αναγκαστήκαμε να πάρουμε άλλη διεύθυνση, ίσως επειδή είναι βαβούρα να αποσπάσεις, συνήθως δικαστικά, μια διεύθυνση που έχει δοθεί, ακόμα και αν αφορά εμπορική επωνυμία κατοχυρωμένη σε άλλες διαδικασίες. (Γι' αυτό το θέμα υπάρχουν διάφορες ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορίες. Αν ξέρετε σχετική πηγή πληροφοριών, θα ενδιαφέρει.)

Στο μεταξύ, ο ιστότοπος eu2014.gr έχει αλωθεί από κάποιους αντιευρωπαϊστές (;) που προβάλλουν το χαζούλικο και κακογραμμένο ερώτημα: «Will Greece be still Europe in 2014?». Σε σωστά αγγλικά θα ήταν «Will Greece still be in Europe in 2014?». Από κάτω δημοσιεύεται κανονική ειδησεογραφία στα αγγλικά για την ΕΕ, σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα. Μυστήρια πράγματα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2013)

Στον αέρα :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2013)

...
Όπως πάει, το γκουγκλοντούντλι θα θέλει δικό του νήμα:






Άιντε, και του*ς* χρόνου!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2013)

Το θέμα είναι άκρως σοβαρό και ασφαλώς πολύ λυπηρό και δυσάρεστο.
Όμως τι σκέφτονταν αυτοί εκεί στον Άλφα όταν έγραφαν για τους Άστεγους της διπλανής πόρτας;  Δεν υπήρχε καλύτερος τρόπος να το διατυπώσουν; Ας πούμε _ο άστεγος που ζούσε δίπλα μας;_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι, σήμερα πια, ανήκει στις γλωσσικές γκάφες. Από το τζιμέιλ:


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2013)

Ωχ, βαρυστομάχιασα:
_Οι διοικητικοί υπάλληλοι της Αθήνας, που συνεδρίασαν την Τετάρτη, *επαναεπιβεβαίωσαν* την απόφασή τους για 48ωρη απεργία την Πέμπτη και την Παρασκευή_
Ένα Άλκα-Σέλτζερ, παρακαλώ!


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2013)

Costas said:


> ...
> Ένα Άλκα-Σέλτζερ, παρακαλώ!



Erase / Rewind - The Cardigans ;)


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Όπως πάει, το γκουγκλοντούντλι θα θέλει δικό του νήμα:
> ...
> 
> Άιντε, και του*ς* χρόνου!



Επειδή πρέπει να λέμε και το στραβό και το δίκιο, το γκουγκλοντούντλι έχει διορθωθεί από σήμερα το πρωί.




Άιντε, και του χρόνου!


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2013)

...
Η Eurobank όμως δεν διορθώθηκε ακόμα:

Τέλος, η Eurobank δεν θα σας ζητήσει με κανέναν τρόπο και για κανένα λόγο να αποκαλύψετε προσωπικά σας στοιχεία, όπως στοιχεία λογαριασμών και καρτών, κωδικούς ATM και κωδικούς εισόδου στις υπηρεσίες e-Banking, m-Banking ή EuroPhone Banking.  *Αγνοείστε *οποιοδήποτε μήνυμα σας καλεί να αποκαλύψετε προσωπικά σας στοιχεία και ενημερώστε μας άμεσα καλώντας την υπηρεσία Europhone Banking.
P Think before you print.

Εγώ αγνοούμαι;  Εσύ αγνοείσαι, ρε :-\ (και αγνοείς), αυτός/αυτή/αυτό αγνοείται! — όπως θα το έκλινε ο Τοτός.
Εμείς αγνοούμαστε; Εσείς αγνοείστε, αυτοί/αυτές/αυτά αγνοούνται! — αγνοείται η τύχη τους, όπως λέγανε στο ραδιόφωνο.


Εσείς αγνοείτε; Αν θέλετε, αγνοήστε με, αλλά καλύτερα διαβάστε την κλίση τού _αγνοώ / αγνοούμαι_ στο Λεξισκόπιο και για περισσότερα πηγαίνετε εκεί: *–είστε, –ήστε, –ίστε: Είστε ή δεν είστε του κλαμπ;*


Think before you write. Scripta manent.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

Φίλος μού έστειλε ομιλία του Στίβεν Φράι για τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα, με ελληνικό υποτιτλισμό. Αναζήτησα περισσότερα στοιχεία: η ομιλία έγινε πέρυσι (11/6/2012) στο πλαίσιο δημόσιας συζήτησης του intelligencesquared γύρω από το ερώτημα αν πρέπει να επιστραφούν τα μάρμαρα στην Ελλάδα. Η πλήρης συζήτηση είναι εδώ και το υποτιτλισμένο βιντεάκι που έφτασε σε μένα είναι εδώ:
http://www.videoman.gr/50980

Ο Φράι ανέπτυξε επιχειρήματα υπέρ της επιστροφής με τον πάντα απολαυστικό τρόπο του. Δεν παρακολουθούσα τους υπότιτλους, οπότε δεν έχω έγκυρη γνώμη για την ποιότητά τους (δεν είδα ωστόσο να κυκλοφορούν τέρατα). Ένα σημείο ωστόσο ξεχώρισε. Λέει ο Φράι (5:35): 

This is beastliness. And “Perfidious Albion”, which is the name by which Britain has been known for so long, is this untrustworthy country that still has colonial ambitions: let’s not be that any more. Let’s be a classy country.
Στους υπότιτλους:
Είναι κτηνωδία. Και η «γηραιά Αλβιόνα» (sic), το όνομα με το οποίο είναι γνωστή η Βρετανία επί αιώνες, θα είναι μια χώρα ανάξια εμπιστοσύνης που έχει ακόμα παράλογες (sic) φιλοδοξίες. Ας μην είμαστε άλλο πια έτσι. Ας γίνουμε μια κομψή (sic) χώρα.

Άλλο όμως η «γηραιά Αλβιών» (που είναι το δικό μας κλισεδάκι) και άλλο η «δολία Αλβιών». Χάνεται το νόημα με την αλλαγή.

Περισσότερα για την *Perfidious Albion*, τη *δολία ή άπιστη Αλβιώνα*, εδώ, και για την ιστορία του ονόματος (με –ω–, Αλβιώνα) εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2013)

Και καλά το πρώτο, αλλά οι "παράλογες" από πού προέκυψαν; Σούπερ ελεύθερη μετάφραση;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2013)

Δεν υπάρχει *_συναίβει_, όπως επιμένουν πολλές σελίδες που θα βρείτε με μια σχετική αναζήτηση· ο αόριστος του _συμβαίνει _είναι «συνέβη».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2013)

[...] Σε άρθρο του Αριστείδη Χατζή καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών στους NYT, επισημαίνεται πως κατά τη διάρκεια της ταραχώδους ιστορίας της, η Ελλάδα πάντα κατάφερνε να είναι μέλος των νικηφόρων συμμαχιών. «Αμέσως μετά την ανεξαρτησία της, η Ελλάδα συνδέθηκε με την πανίσχυρη Βρετανική Αυτοκρατορία. Στους δύο Παγκόσμιους Πολέμους η Ελλάδα ήταν σύμμαχος των Δυτικών Δυνάμεων. Μετά από έναν τρομερό εμφύλιο πόλεμο, γλίτωσε από την ένταξη της ως νότιο κομμάτι της ''Σιδηράς Κουρτίνας'' και κατά τον Ψυχρό Πόλεμο ήταν μέλος του ΝΑΤΟ και σύμμαχος των ΗΠΑ. Αυτές οι συμμαχίες, βοήθησαν την Ελλάδα να πετύχει δύο όνειρα: Εθνική αφομοίωση και οικονομική ανάπτυξη». [...]

Από το άρθρο: New York Times: Αυτά είναι τα 3 μέτρα που πρέπει να πάρει άμεσα η Ελλάδα για να ανακάμψει, εδώ.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει πια νόημα να επισημαίνουμε οτιδήποτε. Η καθιερωμένη απόδοση για το *iron curtain* είναι, βέβαια, το *σιδηρούν παραπέτασμα*. Να καταλάβω ότι ανήκεις σε μια νέα γενιά, που ευτυχώς δεν χρειάστηκε να το ακούει καθημερινά. Ε, τότε, αφού βιάζεσαι και δεν έχεις χρόνο να κοιτάξεις, θα το πεις «Σιδερένια κουρτίνα».
Αλλά «Σιδηρά» και «κουρτίνα» μαζί, πόθεν; Σου φάνηκε λίγο λάιτ η κουρτίνα και σκέφτηκες να την σοβαρέψεις;


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Μετά το παραπάνω, εγώ πρέπει να πω ότι σκόνταψα πάνω σε απλά λάθη πληκτρολόγησης, που ωστόσο είναι τόσο χαρακτηριστικά της βιασύνης με την οποία γίνεται η δουλειά.

Στην είδηση του in.gr για μια μελέτη για την εξέλιξη του χορού που αποδεικνύεται απάτη, διαβάζουμε ότι έχει εκδοθεί και βιβλίο με τον τίτλο «Anatomy of a Freud». Προφανώς, ο τίτλος δεν έχει σχέση με τον ψυχίατρο και είναι _Anatomy of a Fraud_. Ο συγγραφέας του —ο μελετητής που αποκάλυψε την απάτη— ονομάζεται Robert Trivers. Στις λίγες παραγράφους του κειμένου το επώνυμό του εμφανίζεται σαν Τρίβερς, Τρίβρες και Τράβις. Λεπτομέρειες...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2013)

Ένας ήρωας ταινίας έχει τη συνήθεια να απαγγέλλει στίχους του Σαίξπηρ. Σε κάποιον στίχο λέει: "thou art..." Υπότιτλος: "η τέχνη σου..."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2013)

:lol:
Αλλά είσαι και απαιτητική, βρε παιδί μου. Εδώ η άλλη μετέφρασε το date-rape ως βιασμό-ημερομηνία... (Τhx for the tip, Μπέρνη!)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> :lol:
> Αλλά είσαι και απαιτητική, βρε παιδί μου. Εδώ η άλλη μετέφρασε το date-rape ως βιασμό-ημερομηνία... (Τhx for the tip, Μπέρνη!)



Πάλι καλά. Θα μπορούσε να ήταν και βιασμός χουρμά.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ένας ήρωας ταινίας έχει τη συνήθεια να απαγγέλλει στίχους του Σαίξπηρ. Σε κάποιον στίχο λέει: "thou art..." Υπότιτλος: "η τέχνη σου..."


:lol:

Thou art... is a mouth fart. Thine art, of thin air.


*mouth fart*:
1. The sudden expulsion of air that shoots through your closed lips when someone says something really funny or really stupid
2. an utterance so stupid that it could only be a mouth fart


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> :lol:
> Αλλά είσαι και απαιτητική, βρε παιδί μου. Εδώ η άλλη μετέφρασε το date-rape ως βιασμό-ημερομηνία... (Τhx for the tip, Μπέρνη!)


Βλέπω το date-rape σου και κάνω ρελάνς. Ο ίδιος μεταφραστής, στην ίδια ταινία:

motherfucker = μάδερ φάκερ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2013)

Όχι μάδα φάκα;


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Βλέπω το date-rape σου και κάνω ρελάνς. Ο ίδιος μεταφραστής, στην ίδια ταινία:
> 
> motherfucker = μάδερ φάκερ.


Ώχου, μωραδερφάκι μου, πουτ δις τζομπ ντάουν σλόουλι. Μεταφράστο. 




crystal said:


> *μεταφράστο*
> Πουτ δις τζομπ ντάουν σλόουλι.
> Το αναφωνούν οι επιμελητές μπροστά σε κακές μεταφράσεις, καθώς και οι μεταφραστές προς εαυτούς, όταν συνειδητοποιούν πόσα (δεν) βγάζουν από τη δουλειά τους.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι μάδα φάκα;



Και πώς μαδάει η φάκα; Εποχιακά;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 4, 2013)

Ν' αρχίσετε ν' ανησυχείτε αν γράψουν μάδερ φάδερ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ν' αρχίσετε ν' ανησυχείτε αν γράψουν μάδερ φάδερ.



Εμένα η μαμά μου δεν έμαθε ποτέ το φάδο. Αλλά κάνει ένα στιφάδο...


_Fado_ Das Dúvidas - _Madre_deus


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση το άρθρο στη βικιπαίδεια για το φάντο (στον τίτλο)/φάδο (στο κείμενο). Τελικά, υπάρχει ήχος δ στα πορτογαλικά;


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση το άρθρο στη βικιπαίδεια για το φάντο (στον τίτλο)/φάδο (στο κείμενο). Τελικά, υπάρχει ήχος δ στα πορτογαλικά;



α. Αυτό κοίταζα κι εγώ, Δρα. Αλλά νομίζω πως είναι λίγο μανούρα ν' αλλάξεις τίτλο σε βικιλήμμα, οπότε φαίνεται πως άλλαξαν το κείμενο κι άφησαν τον τίτλο.

β. :


Palavra said:


> Στα πορτογαλικά δεν υπάρχει ο ήχος δ.
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Στα πορτογαλικά δεν υπάρχει ο ήχος δ.
> ...



Κι εγώ αυτό θυμόμουν, αλλά εδώ βλέπω: Fado (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈfaðu], "destiny, fate") is a music genre which can be traced to the 1820s in Portugal, but probably with much earlier origins.

Ας περιμένουμε την Παλ Αύρα...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2013)

Ντείτε κι εντό: http://el.forvo.com/word/fado/

Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι διαβάζω πως καμιά φορά προφέρεται το d ως «δ» στα Λισμπονέζικα, αν και δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ λάιβ. Μόνο τραγουδιστά το έχω ακούσει, από την Αμάλια και από την Ντούλσε, αλλά ξεκάθαρο «δ» δεν είναι. Βιδεάκι θα βάλω όταν πάω κάπου που να έχει ηχεία :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι εγώ αυτό θυμόμουν, αλλά εδώ βλέπω: Fado (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈfaðu], "destiny, fate") is a music genre which can be traced to the 1820s in Portugal, but probably with much earlier origins.
> ...



Ε, ναι, φά*δ*ου:



*IPA*
|
Examples | 
English approximation
ð
|
rapa*d*ura (EP, G)*; *fa*d*a; pa*d*re*|*
*th*ishttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:IPA_for_Portuguese_and_Galician


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2013)

Να'στε καλά σήμερα, με τις μαδημένες φάκες και τους βιασμούς χουρμάδων μου φτιάξατε τη διάθεση.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 6, 2013)

Αρχικά ήταν «πολλά υποσχόμενη». Μετά έγινε «πολύ υποσχόμενη», μέχρι που έφτασε να γίνει «η πιο υποσχόμενη» κι όλοι απορούσαν πώς κατάφερνε να είναι τόσο μα «τόσο υποσχόμενη».


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Όταν είδα σε σημερινό κείμενο του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη (στο protagon.gr) τον τίτλο «Μαργαριτάρια στο διαδίκτυο», ήταν φυσικό να σκεφτώ ότι επρόκειτο για κάτι σαν αυτό το δικό μας νήμα ή του Σαραντάκου τα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια.

Όχι. Ο Χρήστος απέδιδε έτσι το αγγλικό _pearl_, υποθέτω, με τη σημασία κάποιου μικρού πράγματος μεγάλης αξίας, όπως λέμε _pearls of wisdom_. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αναφερόταν σε ειδήσεις που σπάνια βρίσκουμε στο δρόμο μας αλλά έχουν μεγάλη αξία είτε σαν πληροφορίες είτε για την ομορφιά του περιεχομένου τους. Νομίζω ότι στις περισσότερες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η απόδοση είναι *διαμαντάκια*.


ΥΓ. Στο ΛΝΕΓ βρίσκω και τη μεταφορική σημασία «οτιδήποτε ξεχωρίζει για την αξία του, τη σπανιότητα, την ομορφιά του» και παράδειγμα «μαργαριτάρια σοφίας τα λόγια του». Στη φράση «μαργαριτάρια σοφίας» σώζεται το πράγμα, αλλά το σκέτο «μαργαριτάρια» καλά θα κάνουμε να το προσέχουμε: το κακόσημο παραφυλάει.


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2013)

Μη ζώντας ακριβώς στερημένα, πάντως Die Reederei του Αμβούργου θεωρεί ότι το *τραίνο ζωής* των Ελλήνων (που… «φαίνεται», ακόμη και για συντηρητικές οικογένειες δικών μας) είναι δυσανάλογο

Έλεος πια! (Αντ. Παπαγιαννίδης, Προταγκόν)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2013)

Τι σημαίνει αυτό;


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2013)

Στα γαλλικά, τουλάχιστον, le train de vie σημαίνει το στιλ ζωής κάποιου, και οικονομικά.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Στα γαλλικά, τουλάχιστον, le train de vie σημαίνει το στιλ ζωής κάποιου, και οικονομικά.



http://en.bab.la/dictionary/french-english/en-train-de


----------



## Earion (Dec 8, 2013)

http://en.bab.la/dictionary/french-english/train-de-vie


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2013)

Δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής έγραψε σε υπότιτλο, ως μετάφραση του "Long time no see": Έχω να σε δω καιρό και ζαμάνια.
Μετά βρήκα άλλους τρεις στο Γκουγκλ, αλλά αυτοί δεν διεκδικούν τον τίτλο του μεταφραστή.


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής έγραψε σε υπότιτλο, ως μετάφραση του "Long time no see": Έχω να σε δω καιρό και ζαμάνια.
> ...



Σου το 'χω πει από *καιρό*, άσε τα μου 'πες σου 'πα
τα κόλπα σου τα χίλια σου, χίλια σου, αχ, χίλια σου
Πέτα το ρήγα τον καρό, πέτα την ντάμα κούπα
και δώσε μου τα χείλια σου, χείλια σου, χείλια σου

Φούστα κλαρωτή - Ματούλα *Ζαμάνη*






Ωχ, ζαμάν, ζαμάν, το πανδαματόρικο ζαμάνι! Ζαμάν φου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2013)

Οι καλύτερες ταινίες της χρονιάς από το Αμερικανικό Ινστιτούτο Κινηματογράφου
[...]
Επίσης επιλέχτηκαν οι σειρές: «The Americans», «Breaking Bad», «Game of Thrones», «The Good Wife», «Mad Men», «Masters of Sex» και το «Scandal and Veep».
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231279540

Χμ... Μην ψάξετε να βρείτε τη σειρά _Scandal and Veep_. Προτείνω εναλλακτικά τη σειρά _Scandal_ και τη σειρά _Veep_.

http://variety.com/2013/film/awards/afi-names-best-movies-and-tv-shows-of-2013-1200937298/


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Έχω λυθεί στα γέλια. Συνώνυμο: Έχω λιώσει στα γέλια.


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2013)

(Καθημερινή)

Στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής, σύμφωνα με την Ένωση, αν και η κατάσταση κρίνεται «*κατά μείζονα λόγο* ικανοποιητική» σε επίπεδο σεβασμού των δικαιωμάτων των άθεων σε επίπεδο νομοθεσίας, υπάρχει ένα φάσμα νόμων και πρακτικών που «ταυτίζουν το να είναι κανείς θρησκευόμενος με την ιδιότητα του Αμερικανού».

Στην Λατινική Αμερική και στην Καραϊβική οι άθεοι αντιμετωπίζουν συστηματικές διακρίσεις στις περισσότερες χώρες – πλην Βραζιλίας, όπου η κατάσταση χαρακτηρίζεται «*κατά μείζονα λόγο* ικανοποιητική», ενώ στην Τζαμάικα και στην Ουρουγουάη σύμφωνα με την έκθεση επικρατεί «ελευθερία και ισότητα».

Όπου "κατά μείζονα λόγο" διάβαζε "σε μεγάλο βαθμό", "εν πολλοίς", "λίγο-πολύ" κοκ.


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2013)

(Καθημερινή)

*Στα λόγια* απήργησαν όλοι οι διοικητικοί υπάλληλοι των 8 ΑΕΙ που εμπλέκονται στη διαθεσιμότητα, αλλά *στα χαρτιά* λίγοι.

Όταν όμως λέμε "στα χαρτιά", εννοούμε "στα λόγια"· δεν εννοούμε "όπως αποδεικνύουν τα έγγραφα".


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2013)

"Scripta" volant, "verba" manent. :)

Στην πράξη.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> (Καθημερινή)
> 
> Στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής, σύμφωνα με την Ένωση, αν και η κατάσταση κρίνεται «*κατά μείζονα λόγο* ικανοποιητική» σε επίπεδο σεβασμού των δικαιωμάτων των άθεων σε επίπεδο νομοθεσίας, υπάρχει ένα φάσμα νόμων και πρακτικών που «ταυτίζουν το να είναι κανείς θρησκευόμενος με την ιδιότητα του Αμερικανού».
> 
> ...


Έχουμε σχετικό νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1014-κατά-μείζονα-λόγο-ή-κατά-κύριο-λόγο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2013)

Χτύπησε πάλι το "κατά μείζονα λόγο"... :)


----------



## pidyo (Dec 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έχω λυθεί στα γέλια. Συνώνυμο: Έχω λιώσει στα γέλια.


Δεν είναι λάθος. Είναι τόσο καλά θερμαινόμενες οι αίθουσες που έλιωσαν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Στην biblionet μπορεί να έχουν ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με την αντιγραφή δεδομένων. Μπορεί να τους τα στέλνουν και λάθος. Συχνά ωστόσο βλέπω να προδίδονται κάποια στοιχεία, από τον τίτλο ενός βιβλίου ή την περιγραφή ενός άλλου. Δικαιολογημένη (εν μέρει) είναι η τήρηση της ίδιας ορθογραφίας στα ονόματα των συγγραφέων (αν και οι προγραμματιστές ξέρουν ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωτική). Η συγκεκριμένη πατάτα που μου τράβηξε το μάτι δεν είναι διαδεδομένη, αλλά δεν είναι και το μοναδικό εύρημα.

*Τεχνολογικές καταστροφές και πολιτικές του κινδύνου*
Η ναυτική τραγωδία του "Χειμάρρα" στον Ευβοϊκό Κόλπο στις απαρχές του Εμφυλίου Πολέμου το 1947, το ναυάγιο του "Ηράκλειον" στη Φαλκονέρα λίγους μήνες πριν από το πραξικόπημα των Συνταγματαρχών, το πολύνεκρο δυστύχημα του "Εξπρές Σάμινα" στις Πόρτες της Πάρου στην αυγή του Millennium, είναι τρεις *μείζουσες* τεχνολογικές καταστροφές που η καθεμία συμπίπτει με μια σημαντική περίοδο της πρόσφατης ιστορίας. 
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/185796/Τεχνολογικές_καταστροφές_και_πολιτικές_του_κινδύνου

Έμαθα ότι στην πλάτη του βιβλίου γράφει *μείζονες*. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε κανένα νήμα για τις μετοχές. Τις μετοχές που έχουμε, της γραμματικής, γιατί από τις άλλες δεν έχουμε.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 12, 2013)

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ για την ορθή γραφή (μείζονες) στο οπισθόφυλλο του βιβλίου. Αλλού είναι, φαίνεται, το πρόβλημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2013)

Μια υπόθεση: Κάποιος αντιγράφει, είτε με κόπι-πέιστ είτε πληκτρολογώντας, το κείμενο που υπάρχει στο οπισθόφυλλο. Την ώρα της αντιγραφής, λέει, "Πω πω! Έπιασα μια τεράστια πατάτα. Εδώ γράφουν 'μείζονες', αντί για 'μείζουσες'. Εγώ θα το διορθώσω, όμως." Done!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Οι μείζουσες είναι αυτές που έχουν σχέση με τις μίζες.:)


----------



## Marinos (Dec 12, 2013)

Η είδηση είναι από μόνη της αστεία, αλλά αστεία είναι και η απόδοση των sticky fingers: Εστάλη έγγραφο σε όλους τους αστυνομικούς του παλατιού που τους ζητά να κρατήσουν *τα δάχτυλά τους που κολλάνε* μακριά από τα μπολ


----------



## bernardina (Dec 12, 2013)

:lol:
Πραγματικά, είναι τόσο αστείο απ' την αρχή ως το τέλος, που θα μπορούσε να ήταν και τρολιά (ή ιδανικό πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο). Βρε, τα sticky fingers...



Spoiler



τώρα θα μπει και ο Δαεμάνος και θα βάλει κανα Ρόλινγκ Στόουνς. :cheek:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Στα ελληνικά αυτό θα το λέγαμε "τα ξερά τους";


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 12, 2013)

Πόσο θεά η βασίλισσα! Τη φαντάζομαι να βλέπει την εποχή των παγετώνων και να βρίσκει το άλτερ έγκο της -σε σημείο να παθαίνει κρίση ταυτότητας- στον ελαφρά ψυχοπαθή μα αξιολάτρευτο σκίουρο και στην προέκταση των χεριών του: το Βελανίδι. Κάτω τα ξερά σας από τα φιστίκια μου!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Πριν λίγα χρόνια είχε ζητήσει και επίδομα θέρμανσης απ' την κυβέρνηση -και της το αρνήθηκαν. Και κρυώνει και της κλέβουν τα ξηροκάρπια της. Πώς θα βγάλει τον χειμώνα κανείς δεν το σκέφτεται.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Μα τι είναι που χρειάζεται ξηρούς καρπούς για να βγάλει το χειμώνα;


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2013)

...
Σ' αυτό το συγκείμενο και τη σύνταξη, «τα ξερά τους» ή «τα κουλά τους», επειδή διευκρινίζεται τι έκαναν αυτά τα ξερά.
Γενικά όμως, τα sticky fingers με στέλνουν μάλλον στον «αλαφροχέρη» (sticky fingered) που ό,τι μπορεί αρπάζει, όταν (νομίζει ότι) δεν θα τον αντιληφθούν.

*Δακτυλολογίες*.

Bootleg Rascal - Sticky Fingers


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μα τι είναι που χρειάζεται ξηρούς καρπούς για να βγάλει το χειμώνα;



Δεινόσαυρος. Που όμως έμαθε το μάθημά του από τον Σκρατ και νομίζει πως έτσι θα τη βγάλει καθαρή στην εποχή των παγετώνων. 

Κούνια που την κούναγε, βασιλική. Αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι σε πολλούς, η προχωρημένη ηλικία φέρνει (ή εντείνει) και το «σύνδρομο της μαζώχτρας» (γιατί αδυνατίζει και η μνήμη και ξεχνάνε πως τα σάβανα δεν έχουν τσέπες).
Pack-ratting, scrat-like.


Gone Nutty - Scrat


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Σ' αυτό το συγκείμενο και τη σύνταξη, «τα ξερά τους» ή «τα κουλά τους», επειδή διευκρινίζεται τι έκαναν αυτά τα ξερά.
> Γενικά όμως, τα sticky fingers με στέλνουν μάλλον στον «αλαφροχέρη» (sticky fingered) που ό,τι μπορεί αρπάζει, όταν (νομίζει ότι) δεν θα τον αντιληφθούν.



Ζουλαρτζής*, όπως λέμε στα μέρη μου. Όχι ότι δεν λέμε _ελαφροχέρης_, δηλαδή.



* από την ζούλα, που είναι αναδρομικός σχηματισμός από το ζουλώ, που είναι από το ζουλίζω, που είναι από το διυλίζω.


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2013)

...
Και ο _*μακρυχέρης*_, όμως αυτό είναι και λίγο αμφίσημο, γιατί υπάρχει το «βάζω χέρι» με την όχι οικονομική, μη απαλλοτριωτική σημασία του (αλλά με την ανοικονόμητη).

Ο Καραγκιόζης - Θέμης Ανδρεάδης


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2013)

Ατάκτως ειρημμένα !


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2013)

Πάντως τα «ατάκτως ειρημένα» θα μπορούσαν να είναι ο παραληρηματικός λόγος... :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ατάκτως ειρημμένα !


An unconscionably uncautious mumble jumble.



nickel said:


> Πάντως τα «ατάκτως ειρημένα» θα μπορούσαν να είναι ο παραληρηματικός λόγος... :)


An unconsciously unconscionable stream of consciousness mumbling, like mine, sometimes... ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2013)

...
Το είδα σε υπότιτλο, περαστικός μπροστά από μια οθόνη, από ταινία σε DVD: 

global positioning system > σύστημα τοποθέτησης παγκοσμίως


Σχετικά νήματα: Global positioning satellite navigation system, A-GPS = Υποβοηθούμενο GPS.
Μπα, γενικεύτηκε; Πού, ρε παιδιά; Πού είναι αυτό το σύστημα να με τοποθετήσει και μένα σε μια θεσούλα, να μην τρέχω; 
Στην Κορώνη πήγα, αλλά δεν το βρήκα, ούτε αυτό ούτε τον μπάρμπα. Κάπου στους τροπικούς έχει κανένα κενό; Σε νησί θέλω.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2013)

Από την Καθημερινή σήμερα:

Βίλες αναψυχής, άνδρο φοροδιαφυγής.




Πήγαν να ευπρεπίσουν το "άντρο", μόνο που σύμφωνα με το λεξικό μου, η λέξη "άντρο" είναι η αρχαία λέξη "άντρον", ουδέποτε ήταν "άνδρο".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 16, 2013)

Εχτές σε μια (χιλιοπαιγμένη) ταινία που έβλεπα με μισό μάτι, κάποιος βάζει το χέρι του στο λαιμό ενός πεσμένου άντρα για να δει αν έχει σφυγμό, και λέει: "Δε βρίσκω _*παλμό*_."

Ε να του βάλουμε λίγο Κηλαηδόνη, του ανθρώπου, μπας και νιώσει τον παλμό (στο 1:20).


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2013)

Λοιπόν, και το γκουγκλομεταφραστήρι, στο «I can't find a pulse» δίνει «Δεν μπορώ να βρω έναν παλμό». Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να σας κάνει αυτό να νιώσετε: ότι δεν πρόκειται τα μεταφραστήρια να αντικαταστήσουν εύκολα τους μεταφραστές ή ότι, να, ήδη τους αντικαθιστούν.  :-(


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι επειδή το pulse μεταφράζεται και "παλμός" σε άλλο κόντεξτ, είναι εύκολο αν μεταφράζεις λίγο αφηρημένα να σου ξεφύγει.


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2013)

Διατηρώ ανάμνηση από την παιδική μου ηλικία ότι ο "σφυγμός" λεγόταν κοινά "παλμός".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 16, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι επειδή το pulse μεταφράζεται και "παλμός" σε άλλο κόντεξτ, είναι εύκολο αν μεταφράζεις λίγο αφηρημένα να σου ξεφύγει.


Εννοείται αυτό, και μένα θα μπορούσε να μου ξεφύγει. 


Themis said:


> Διατηρώ ανάμνηση από την παιδική μου ηλικία ότι ο "σφυγμός" λεγόταν κοινά "παλμός".


Εδώ πάω πάσο, δεν το ήξερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2013)

Themis said:


> Διατηρώ ανάμνηση από την παιδική μου ηλικία ότι ο "σφυγμός" λεγόταν κοινά "παλμός".


Ναι, ούτε εμένα με ξένισε ιδιαίτερα. Χμμμ...


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, ούτε εμένα με ξένισε ιδιαίτερα. Χμμμ...


Φαίνεται ότι θα στο είχε διηγηθεί ο παπούς σου :inno:


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2013)

Εγώ θυμάμαι τον πληθυντικό, «δεν έχει παλμούς».


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2013)

Εγώ πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Πότε είπαμε το λέγανε αυτό; Όταν γράφανε σε γραμμική βήτα; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όταν γράφανε σε γραμμική βήτα; :)


Και κεφαλογράμματη βουστροφηδόν. Τότε που ακόμη θυμόντουσαν τις ιατρικές γνώσεις με τις οποίες μας είχαν προικίσει οι Ελ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2013)

Από την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση του Βήματος --το είχε άραγε έτσι χτες και στο τυπωμένο; Ο Τάσος Γιαννίτσης μιλάει για τους «58»:

[...] Το αν θα πετύχει να συνενώσει έναν ευρύτατο χώρο πολιτών που είναι *πολιτικά έωλοι* και θα ήθελαν να συμπράξουν έξω από πελατειακά ιδεολογικά κουτάκια θα καθοριστεί από πολλούς παράγοντες. [...]

Οχριστοσκαιηπαναγία!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2013)

Ναι, και στην έντυπη έκδοση έτσι γράφει.
Προφανώς ο κύριος Γιαννίτσης εννοούσε μετέωροι ή κάτι ανάλογο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2013)

...
Αχ αίολε, αχ *έωλε*
μ' αρέσεις, πώς μ' αρέσεις...

Αχ Αίολε, αχ Αίολε
μ' αρέσει κι ο ασκός σου
μα πιο πολύ οι ασκοί σου


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Πότε είπαμε το λέγανε αυτό; Όταν γράφανε σε γραμμική βήτα; :)



Έωλο πια αυτό το «αστείο», κανείς δεν το τρώει και παραμπαγιάτεψε...


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2013)

Kι εμενα δε με ξένισε, γιατί παλμός- σφυγμός, κάποτε το ίδιο ήταν. 
Για τους ε/αι-ολους δεν σχολιάζω, έφυγα από την Ελλάδα πριν γίνει της μόδας η λέξη, και δεν ξέρω κιόλας καλά καλά τι σημαίνει.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι πειρασμός, όταν δεν συμπαθείς την καθαρεύουσα ή τη μικτή καθαρεύουσα (*μιξοκαθαρεύουσα*), να θέλεις να τη συνδέσεις με τις μύξες, αλλά δεν το περίμενα από τον Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλο να τη γράψει *_μυξοκαθαρεύουσα_!

Ομως ο απόλυτος ήρωας ήταν ο Βασίλης Λεβέντης. Με ενθουσίαζε η μυξοκαθαρεύουσα που χρησιμοποιούσε και θύμιζε προδικτατορική Βουλή...
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_15/12/2013_543164


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2013)

...
Μιξολογίες εκεί, στη _*μιξοπαρθένα*_ (και _μειξοπαρθένα_) και στον _μιξοβάρβαρο_ (και μ' έναν μυξοβάρβαρο, γιο της Βαρβάρας· μπλιαχ, μακριαπομάς όλο το σόι).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2013)

Αχ, πάλι αυτοί οι ρεπόρτερ, που δεν έχουν καμιά συναίσθηση των αριθμών. Μια ρεπόρτερ στις ειδήσεις του Αντένα λέει ότι "ο Τούρκος υπουργός δωροδοκήθηκε με ενάμισι δισεκατομμύριο δολάρια". Η Μαρία Χούκλη δεν πιστεύει στα αυτιά της, και τη ρωτάει: "Είπες ενάμισι δισεκατομμύριο;" Η ρεπόρτερ επιμένει, "Ναι, ενάμισι δισεκατομμύριο".

Τι λέει το Διαδίκτυο;
...the minister is accused of receiving a bribe worth $1.5 million.
http://en.trend.az/news/politics/2222868.html
Same rumors say, police got footage of him while he was receiving bribe of 1.5 million TL from singer Ebru Gündeş's husband Reza Zarrab who also was arrested in these raids.
http://defence.pk/threads/37-includ...-fraud-and-bribery-probe.291591/#post-5048125

​Είναι δυνατόν να μην καταλαβαίνουν τι σημαίνει ενάμισι δισεκατομμύριο; Είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύει η συγκεκριμένη ρεπόρτερ ότι ένας Τούρκος υπουργός μπορεί να δωροδοκήθηκε από αυτόν τον κύριο με ενάμισι δισεκατομμύριο; Βέβαια, σιγά να μην κάνουν έρευνα πριν γράψουν το ρεπορτάζ τους. Μήπως τους το έμαθε κανένας στη σχολή δημοσιογραφίας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2013)

Εδώ άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι έχουμε κοιτάσματα ουρανίου αξίας $960 *τετράκις *εκατομμυρίων. Τι είναι ενάμισι δις;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2013)

Τη στιγμή που γίνεται τέτοιος χαμός σε όλα τα μέσα ενημέρωσης για το* ένα δισεκατομμύριο ευρώ* που περιμένουμε να εισπράξουμε από τον Ιούλιο και μας έχουν βγάλει την ψυχή μέχρι να πουν το ναι, δεν είναι δυνατόν (λέμε τώρα) να υπάρχει άτομο που δηλώνει επάγγελμα δημοσιογράφος και δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τι μπούρδα είναι το ενάμισι δισεκατομμύριο, και μάλιστα να επιμένει μετά από διευκρινιστική ερώτηση. Αν ήμουν στη θέση της Χούκλη, μετά από τη διευκρινιστική ερώτηση, θα έλεγα στη "συνάδελφο" στον αέρα: "Ξανακοίτα το καλύτερα, μάλλον ενάμισι εκατομμύριο εννοείς".


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 19, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ, μία από τις πηγές που δίνεις μιλάει για ενάμιση εκατ. λίρες, ούτε καν δολάρια!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, μία από τις πηγές που δίνεις μιλάει για ενάμιση εκατ. λίρες, ούτε καν δολάρια!


Ενάμισι εκατομμύριο τουρκικές λίρες; Δηλαδή, 530.000 ευρώ. Ναι, πάνω κάτω όσο ένα δισεκατομμύριο δολάρια.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 19, 2013)

Ε, ναι, καλέ, ρεπορτάζ για την τηλεόραση κάνουμε, σιγά μην κολλήσουμε στις λεπτομέρειες! :-D :-D


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2013)

Ε, όχι και "υποφώσκει" ο πόλεμος! Από το in.gr:

*Κωνσταντινούπολη, Τουρκία*
Μορφή χιονοστιβάδας λαμβάνουν οι εξελίξεις μετά το ξέσπασμα του σκανδάλου των δωροδοκιών, αλλά και τον υποφώσκοντα πόλεμο μεταξύ της κυβέρνησης Ερντογάν και του ισλαμικού τάγματος του Γκιουλέν που κρύβεται πίσω από τις αποκαλύψεις.



[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*υποφώσκει* [ipofósi] Ρ (στο γ' πρόσ., μόνο στο ενεστ. θ.) πρτ. _υπέφωσκε *:* 
_*1. *(λόγ.) για το φως της αυγής που αρχίζει να αχνοφέγγει:_ Στον ορίζοντα ~ η αυγή. 
_*2.* (μτφ.) για κτ. ευοίωνο του οποίου αρχίζουν να διαφαίνονται τα πρώτα σημάδια:_ Άρχισε να ~ μια ελπίδα.[λόγ. γ' πρόσ. του αρχ. ὑποφώσκω]

_[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]_
*υποβόσκω*_ [ipovósko] Ρ (μόνο στο ενεστ. θ.) πρτ. υπέβοσκα *:* για κτ. κακό το οποίο αναπτύσσεται και δυναμώνει κρυφά και ύπουλα:_ Bαθιά κρίση υπέβοσκε στους κόλπους της κυβέρνησης. Yποβόσκει η αρρώστια.
[λόγ. ενεργ. < ελνστ. ὑποβόσκομαι `τρέφομαι από κτ.΄]
_


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Με δοτική συντάσσεται το "Απεταξάμην" ή κάποιο λάθος έκαναν στο ΒΗΜΑ;





nickel said:


> Έτσι, δοτική (κάπου έμπαινε κι αυτή...).
> 
> ΠαπΛεξ:
> *αποτάσσω
> *κ. -τάζω κ. ποτάζω, -τάσσω (AM ἀποτάσσω, Α κ. -τάττω, Μ κ. ποτάσσω)· 1. αποχωρίζω· 2. (-ομαι) απαρνούμαι, αποκηρύσσω *(«ἀπετάξω τῷ Σατανᾷ; -ἀπεταξάμην»)*· || (μσν.-νεοελλ.) αποκτώ· || (νεοελλ.) (για αξιωματικό) τιμωρώ με απόταξη· || (αρχ.-μσν.) εξουσιάζω· || (αρχ.) Ι. 1. αποσπώ, διαχωρίζω· 2. ορίζω, καθορίζω· 3. παραχωρώ· II. (-ομαι) 1. εγκαταλείπω κάτι· 2. «ἀποτάσσομαι τῷ βίῳ»· αυτοκτονώ.





Alexandra said:


> Στο Διαδίκτυο βρίσκουμε μερικές χιλιάδες "*απεταξάμην τον Σατανά" και τρία "τω Σατανά".
> Μάλλον πρέπει να μεταφερθεί σε άλλο τμήμα του φόρουμ, ώστε να το μάθουν όσοι δεν το ήξεραν (κι εγώ μαζί).





nickel said:


> Στη νεοελληνική έχουμε «αποτάσσομαι τον σατανά». Έτσι είναι στο «αποτάσσομαι» του ΛΝΕΓ.
> 
> Στο λήμμα _απεταξάμην_ αναφέρεται και το ΛΝΕΓ στη δοτική του αρχαίου, στο «απετάξω τω Σατανά;». Στα παραδείγματά σου, αφού λένε «απεταξάμην» και όχι «αποτάχθηκα», θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι είναι μεν λάθος σε σχέση με την αρχαία σύνταξη, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και μια προσαρμογή, ένα πάντρεμα του αρχαίου αορίστου με την αναπόφευκτη αιτιατική του σημερινού αντικειμένου. Δηλαδή εγώ θεωρώ λογικότατα τα «απεταξάμην τον Σατανά» και επίδειξη αφόρητου λογιοτατισμού τις ελάχιστες δοτικές. Το Βήμα βέβαια παίζει με το σπανιότατο «απετάξω» (ποιος θυμάται το «ελυσάμην, ελύσω...»; ).
> 
> ...



Συνέχεια στον σημερινό Σαραντάκο:
*Αποτάσσονται ή αποτάσσουν;*

[...] Παρόλο που καταλαβαίνω όσους χρησιμοποιούν τον ενεργητικό τύπο [...], μένω ακόμα πιστός στον παραδοσιακό μεσοπαθητικό τύπο, έστω κι αν έχει το μικρό μειονέκτημα ότι συμπίπτει περισσότερες φορές με το ίδιο ρήμα με τη νεότερη σημασία του — παράδειγμα από τίτλους εφημερίδων: _Αποτάσσεται το μνημόνιο ο Χριστόφιας. Αποτάσσεται από το Λιμενικό Σώμα ο επίορκος αξιωματικός._

Εννοείται όμως ότι θα συντάξω το “αποτάσσομαι” με αιτιατική και όχι βέβαια με δοτική, ακόμα κι αν πρόκειται για τον Σατανά, εκτός βέβαια αν παραθέτω αυτούσια τη φράση από το τελετουργικό της βάφτισης. Άλλωστε το “αποτάσσομαι τον Σατανά” το δέχεται ακόμα και ο Μπαμπινιώτης. Δοτική στην εποχή μας δεν υπάρχει, εκτός από απολιθώματα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Ποιοι ασχετοάσχετοι μεταγραφείς είναι υπεύθυνοι για τον αγγλικό (οθντκ) τίτλο του δίσκου _Ραντεβού στο Παλλάς_; Rentevou sto Pallas; Στο Amazon και όλα τα ξένα καταστήματα. Ρωτάτε, ρε, ρωτάτε και κανέναν που ξέρει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2013)

Αλήθεια, γιατί _Frangoulis _και όχι _Fragoulis_. Έτσι μεταγράφεται το ελληνικό [γκ];


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Εξαρτάται από το σύστημα. Θα βρεις Frangoulis, Fragoulis και Fragkoulis. Το λογικό είναι το πρώτο, αφού προφέρουμε (υποτίθεται) [νγκ] είτε γράφουμε γγ είτε γκ. Άρα, όπως άγγελος > angel, έτσι και Φραγκούλης > Frangoulis.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2013)

Πράγματι, μα έτσι δεν δημιουργείται πρόβλημα αντιστρεψιμότητας με τα [ng]; Τουλάχιστον για τους οπαδούς της αντιστρεψιμότητας.


----------



## Costas (Dec 26, 2013)

Η Καταλ*ο*νική τηλεόραση «έκοψε» το μήνυμα του βασιλιά της Ισπανίας -> Καταλ*α*νική (tvkosmos)


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2013)

Καλά φωνάζει κάθε τόσο η Αλεξάνδρα ότι κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν από νούμερα. Σκόρπια αποδώ κι αποκεί βρίσκεται (και σχολιάζεται) η είδηση ότι, σύμφωνα με ρεπορτάζ του (σημερινού) Έθνους, «ο δήμος Αθηναίων πρόκειται να υλοποιήσει πρόγραμμα αποκατάστασης των υπαίθριων γλυπτών έργων τέχνης, καθώς το συμβούλιο δημοσίων έργων του υπουργείου Υποδομών ενέκρινε τους τεχνικούς όρους σχετικού διαγωνισμού. Συνολικά 100 έργα εντάσσονται στο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα προϋπολογισμού 771,2 εκατ. ευρώ. Ο διαγωνισμός αναμένεται να διεξαχθεί σε δύο μήνες και το έργο να ολοκληρωθεί στο τέλος του 2014. Το πρόγραμμα προβλέπει την αποκατάσταση 100 γλυπτών έργων τέχνης (ανδριάντες, προτομές, ολόσωμα, στήλες, ελεύθερες συνθέσεις), που ανήκουν στην ιδιοκτησία του δήμου Αθηναίων». (iefimerida.gr)

Αν διαιρέσουμε τα «771,2 εκατ. ευρώ» διά 100 αγάλματα, έρχεται 7,7 εκατ. ευρώ το άγαλμα. Πιο φτηνό μας έρχεται να φτιάξουμε καινούργια, έτσι; 

Η είδηση αναδημοσιεύεται απ' όλους με τον ίδιο αριθμό, υποθέτω ότι έτσι γράφει και το Έθνος, αλλά κανένας δημοσιογράφος δεν έκανε τον κόπο να αναζητήσει το ακριβές νούμερο (ή, έστω, το νούμερο που έγραψε την κοτσάνα).


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2013)

Κι εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι με αυτό το ποσό τα πετάμε και παίρνουμε καινούργια. 
Μετά σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως να είναι αληθινό το ποσό και να πρέπει να αλλάξω επάγγελμα και να δηλώνω συντηρήτρια έργων τέχνης.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2013)

Πιο πιθανό είναι να πρόκειται για 770 χιλιάδες αντί για 770 εκατομμύρια. Όταν βλέπω επαγγελματίες του λόγου, όπως δημοσιογράφους και μεταφραστές, να κάνουν με τέτοια ανεμελιά τέτοια λάθη, η αντίδρασή μου είναι: "Ωραία, αφού για σένα μερικά μηδενικά παραπάνω ή παρακάτω δεν έχουν καμία σημασία, να το θυμάσαι όταν έρθεις να πληρωθείς για τη δουλειά σου, εντάξει;"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2013)

Ή να είναι μια δράση στα πλαίσια ενός μεγαλύτερου προγράμματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2013)

Πω, πω, σκεφτείτε τι μέτρα θα χρειαστεί να παρθούν για να βρούμε λεφτά γι' αυτά τα αγάλματα. Εκεί είπαμε θα πάει η δόση του ενός δις που τόσο καιρό "διαπραγματεύεται" η κυβέρνηση;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2013)

Τελικά δεν πρόκειται ούτε για 770 χιλιάδες ούτε για δράση στα πλαίσια μεγαλύτερου προγράμματος. Φαίνεται να είναι απλά όλος ο προϋπολογισμός του δήμου:

Όπως σημειώθηκε, ήδη ο προϋπολογισμός μειώθηκε κατά 12% (από 874,5 εκατ. ευρώ το 2013 σε 773,3 εκατ. ευρώ το 2014).

Ακόμη κι αν το ποσό συμπίπτει κατά τύχη, κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε να ελέγξει τον προϋπολογισμό να δει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά (αν δεν πήγε το μυαλό του με το ποσό και μόνο);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

Στη σειρά που παίζει αυτές τις ημέρες το History Channel σχετικά με το «Πώς κυριάρχησε ο Χριστιανισμός»:

«Ο Ερρίκος ο Πλοηγός...»

Καταρχήν, όλους αυτούς τους σπουδαίους Navigators, τους Βάσκο ντα Γκάμα και τους Μαγγελάνους τους λέμε Μεγάλους Θαλασσοπόρους. Εντάξει, δεν το ξέρουμε αυτό. Γιατί δεν κοιτάζουμε το λήμμα στην αγγλική wikipedia που μας παραπέμπει στην ελληνική βίκη, που έχει το σωστό;



Άσχετη με το ντοκιμαντέρ παρένθεση: Εσείς, πώς προφέρετε το όνομα Μαγγελάνος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Προσωπικά, όπως και τον Άγγελο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Προσωπικά, όπως και τον Άγγελο.



Ναι, μόνο που δεν ξέρουμε πώς προφέρεις τον «άγγελο». 
Εγώ προφέρω [magelános] χωρίς ν πριν από το γκ.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 29, 2013)

Μι του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

Εγώ το προσφέρω σαν σκέτο, απλό γ, κοντά στο συγγραφέας :devil: (που το προφέρω χωρίς ν :)).


----------



## rogne (Dec 29, 2013)

Η λίμνη _Παμβωτίδα _έχει σήμερα την τιμητική της στα "ενημερωτικά σάιτ"...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

Θα κλίνεται κατά τη *νεανίδα, φαίνεται...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Νόμιζα ότι όλοι προφέρουν τον Άγγελο όπως το έχει το ΛΚΝ (ángelos).


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2013)

rogne said:


> Η λίμνη _Παμβωτίδα _έχει σήμερα την τιμητική της στα "ενημερωτικά σάιτ"...



Μπορεί να επηρεάζονται από την _καρωτίδα_. 

Με την ευκαιρία, έψαξα να βρω την ετυμολογία της Παμβώτιδας. Στα αρχαία υπήρχαν οι λέξεις _πάμβοτος_ και _παμβώτωρ_, «ο τους πάντας τρέφων», all-nourishing. Θηλυκό τού _παμβώτορα_ είναι η _παμβώτις_.


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2013)

Το πολυτονικό στη μαρκίζα θέλει επιδέξιους ορθογράφους· όχι περισπωμένες σε μακρό προ μακρού:


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2014)

Φρέσκα- φρέσκα για ποδαρικό: 
Σε όπερα υποτιτλισμένη η τραγουδίστρια πότε γραφόταν αοιδός και πότε αηδός. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο υποτιτλιστής έκανε έμμεση κριτική στη φωνή της. 

Ο υποτιτλιστής σε άλλο κανάλι δημιουργούσε ιστορίες φαντασίας για ό,τι δεν καταλάβαινε. Λέει σε μια φάση ο ήρωας στην ηρωίδα, η οποία είχε ξενική προφορά (και μάλιστα γερμανική):
_I can hear a bit of the old country in your speech _
ήτοι: _από πού 'σαι 'συ, μαρή, κι μλας έτς; Διν εισ' απού δω;_
Υπότιτλος: _έχετε αγγλική προφορά_ :blink:
Λίγο πιο κάτω, είμαστε αρχές 20ού αιώνα, κάθονται όλα τα παλιόπαιδα στο τραπέζι και τρώνε και ρωτάει ο ένας:
_Ηοw's the chow?_
ήτοι: πώς είναι το φαϊ; ή για να κρατήσουμε το ύφος, _πώς είναι η μάσα;_
Υπότιτλος: πώς είναι το κινέζικο; :huh:
Για να απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος κάτι ανάλογο του χρυσοχέρα η μαγείρισσα κλπ κλπ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 2, 2014)

...έλα καημένη, αηδόνα εννοούσε... (ή μήπως καρακαηδόνα  )


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Από παρουσίαση του ριμέικ του Carrie:

A reimagining of the classic horror tale about Carrie White, a shy girl outcast by her peers and sheltered by her deeply religious mother, who unleashes telekinetic terror on her small town after being pushed too far at her senior prom.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1939659/combined

Μπράβο, σωστή ανάπλαση της ιστορίας. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και Carrie 2, αφού η Κάρι θα ήταν πια σε ηλικία μαμάς (αν το 1 είχε τελειώσει διαφορετικά, με φιλοδοξίες για σίκουελ). Και σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω μπορούμε να φανταστούμε ότι η μαμά εκδικείται την πόλη (που δεν την κάλεσαν στο χορό;).

Τι ξεραΐλα κι αυτή, να κάνουν ριμέικ μιας από τις πιο σαχλές ταινίες τρόμου...


Άλλο (το εύρημα το έκλεψα):

A sturgeon who performed the UK’s first hand transplant has revealed an NHS row over funding is delaying further operations.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/nhs-funding-hand-transplants-held-2965194#ixzz2pQ4qATKZ

Το funding τούς δημιουργεί την καθυστέρηση ή που άρχισαν τα ψάρια να κάνουν τις εγχειρήσεις;


Άλλο, επίσης κλεμμένο (σιγά μη διαβάζω τις εφημερίδες της βρετανικής επαρχίας!):

AFTER two years of increased begging, anti-social behaviour and drinking on the streets of Bedford, a dedicated police officer is to once again patrol the centre of the town.
http://www.bedfordshire-news.co.uk/...-town-centre-20131212100000.htm#ixzz2pQ5YEdNs

Dedicated to what?


Αυτό το ξεσήκωσα από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

*Ανακάλυψη έκπληξη στο «Νεφέλωμα Καβούρι»*
http://www.tovima.gr/science/physics-space/article/?aid=549779

Crab Nebula, Νεφέλωμα του Καρκίνου δηλαδή. 
(Και μια προσωπική ευαισθησία: μην το τρώτε το ενωτικό στο «ανακάλυψη-έκπληξη» και τα όμοια.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2014)

Εδώ έχουν μπλέξει τον Ιάσονα με τον Οδυσσέα και με τον Ηρακλή ή είναι ιδέα μου; Βάζουν τον Ηρακλή πλήρωμα του Ιάσονα, λείπει 20 χρόνια και γυρίζει να διεκδικήσει τον θρόνο του, σκοτώνει τη Λερναία Ύδρα και δώσ' του να 'χει.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057197/plotsummary

Jason and the Argonauts
After a 20 year voyage, Jason returns to the Kingdom of Thessaly to claim his throne. But it's not quite easy for this. In order to gain the throne, he must find the magical Golden Fleece, which has amazing healing powers. He selects a crew, which included Polydeuces (Crawford) and Hercules (Green). Jason also gains the help of the Queen of the Gods, Hera. Jason and his crew must now reach the fleece and survive the likes of a 100 foot bronze giant, a huge venomous creature with head full of seven snakes, and a terrifying army of skeletons.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Εδώ έχουν μπλέξει τον Ιάσονα με τον Οδυσσέα και με τον Ηρακλή ή είναι ιδέα μου; Βάζουν τον Ηρακλή πλήρωμα του Ιάσονα, λείπει 20 χρόνια και γυρίζει να διεκδικήσει τον θρόνο του, σκοτώνει τη Λερναία Ύδρα και δώσ' του να 'χει.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057197/plotsummary
> 
> ...


Είναι κλασική περίπτωση: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fictional_crossover. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2014)

Ο *Ηρακλής ήταν* μεταξύ των Αργοναυτών, πάντως. Ο Οδυσσέας, όχι (ανήκε στην επόμενη γενιά, καθώς στους Αργοναύτες μετείχε και ο Πηλέας, πατέρας του Αχιλλέα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2014)

Κι εγώ αυτό ήθελα να πω, αν και δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο αν πρόκειται για τον ίδιο Ηρακλή (βασικά και για τον γνωστό Ηρακλή δεν είναι βεβαιωμένο ότι όλοι οι μύθοι σχετικά μ' αυτόν αναφέρονται στο ίδιο πρόσωπο).


----------



## Themis (Jan 6, 2014)

Στην Παραγουάη το 1989, λέει η ελληνική μετάφραση ενός πολύ ενδιαφέροντος άρθρου της Monde Diplomatique, "η δικτατορία αντικαταστάθηκε από τη « δικταμοκρατία »" [γαλλιστί dictamocratie]. Έρωντα ανίκατε μάχαν!


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 6, 2014)

47 Ronin: όταν ο αφέντης του Κιανού αποφασίζει να αυτοκτονήσει με σεπούκου, λέει στον δικό μας: _I would be honored if you would be my second_ (δηλαδή στα Ελληνικά «κάτσε δίπλα μου να μου κόψεις το κεφάλι για να μην πονέσω»). Υπότιτλος: «Θα ήθελα να πάρεις τη θέση μου»! Λογικό, θα μου πείτε...


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Ποια είναι, νομίζετε, η πρόταση της Microsoft για την απόδοση του *desktop publishing* (σύμφωνα με τον δικό της ορισμό: The use of a computer and specialized software to combine text and graphics to create a document that can be printed on either a laser printer or a typesetting machine). Στο διαδικτυακό της γλωσσάρι:



Spoiler



δημοσίευση επιφάνειας εργασίας



:scared:
Καλύτερα να καταφύγεις στη μηχανική μετάφραση: *επιτραπέζιο εκδοτικό σύστημα*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι ήδη μηχανική μετάφραση; Σε άλλα σημεία του σάιτ της το αναφέρει ρητά ότι χρησιμοποιούν τον Microsoft Translator*™*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Το διαφημιστικό τρίπτυχο της νέας ταινίας _Edge of Tomorrow_ με τον Τομ Κρουζ και την Έμιλι Μπλαντ (προφέρεται και γράφεται Blunt  ) είναι *Live, Die, Repeat*. Σε μετάφραση του Mega και στο διαδίκτυο «*Ζήσε, Πέθανε, Επανέλαβε*». Sick, ρε!
(Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει το «Ζήσε» για να καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είναι προστακτικές.)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 9, 2014)

Το Γκουγκλ μάς καλεί σήμερα να γιορτάσουμε τα «106α γενέθλια *του* Σιμόν ντε Μποβουάρ» :-D :-D 
Αν κάνεις το λάθος να πας από την ελληνική βικιπαιδεία δε, μαθαίνεις ότι «Η Σιμόν ντε Μπoβουάρ απαντάται και Μπωβουάρ ήταν Γαλλίδα συγγραφέας, φιλόσοφος και φεμινίστρια.». :-D :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2014)

Το διαδικτυακό ματσάκι 25ευρο–25ευρω έχει αποτέλεσμα υπέρ του δεύτερου, του λάθους.

το 25ευρω : 734.000 γκουγκλιές
το 25ευρο : 129.000 γκουγκλιές

Σχετική συζήτηση στου Σαραντάκου σήμερα (και κάπου εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού  ):
*Το τάλιρο και το πεντάευρο (και φυσικά όχι *πεντάευρω)*


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

Για το λάθος νομίζει ότι φταίει που ο τύπος "Χευρο" συμπίπτει με την κατάληξη του νομίσματος, ενώ π.χ. είναι εμφανές στα άλλα νομίσματα ότι πρόκειται για άλλου είδους τύπο (πεντάδραχμο και όχι πεντάδραχμη, πεντοδόλαρο και όχι πεντοδολάριο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Σχετική συζήτηση στου Σαραντάκου σήμερα (και κάπου εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού  ):



*Ψυχοευρωτικά συμπτώματα της γλώσσας μας: ένα πολύπλευρω ζήτημα*
*Πώς λέμε "δραχμικός" στην εποχή τού ευρώ*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Για το λάθος νομίζει ότι φταίει που ο τύπος "Χευρο" συμπίπτει με την κατάληξη του νομίσματος, ενώ π.χ. είναι εμφανές στα άλλα νομίσματα ότι πρόκειται για άλλου είδους τύπο (πεντάδραχμο και όχι πεντάδραχμη, πεντοδόλαρο και όχι πεντοδολάριο).


Μπα: πεντόφραγκο, πεντόμαρκο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά αυτών των νομισμάτων η κατάληξη δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα που συμπίπτει ηχητικά.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 10, 2014)

Διάβαζα τις προάλλες τον Κλασικό κόσμο του Λέιν Φοξ και έγραφε «ανδρικά αιδοία». Και μάλιστα «ανδρικά αιδοία σε στύση».
:huh:
Τι γίνεται 'δώ; θυμάμαι λάθος την ορολογία της ...ανατομίας ή πρόκειται όντως για σφάλμα; Δεν έχω και το πρωτότυπο να δω τι γράφει στα αγγλικά.

Στο βικιλεξικό, πάντως, το αναφέρει:


> 2. (σπάνιο) ανδρικό αιδοίο: το ανδρικό μόριο


:mellow:


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2014)

...
ΛΚΝ: *αιδοίο* το [eδío] Ο39 : (ανατ.) 1. το εξωτερικό τμήμα των γεννητικών οργάνων της γυναίκας: _Σχισμή / χείλη του αιδοίου. Παθήσεις του αιδοίου._ 2. (λόγ., πληθ.) το πέος και οι όρχεις. [λόγ. < αρχ. αἰδοῖον]

Στο πρωτότυπο, πιθανόν να ήταν *pudenda.
*
OED: *pudendum *[Usually in pl. *pudenda*.] a. The privy parts; the external genital organs, esp. those of a woman.
[L., neuter gerundive of _pudēre _to cause shame, ashame, lit. ‘that of which one ought to be ashamed’, used as n., commonly in pl.]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 10, 2014)

και αν σου πω ότι κοίταξα δύο φορές στον ονλάιν Τριανταφυλλίδη και δεν το πρόσεξα; :blush:


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2014)

...
Θα σου απαντήσω ότι όλων μας τα μάτια μερικές φορές κάνουν πουλάκια. Ή δεν κάνουν. :laugh:
Επομένως, δεν χρειάζεται υπερβολική αιδημοσύνη. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 10, 2014)

daeman said:


> Στο πρωτότυπο, πιθανόν να ήταν pudenda.


Μ' αυτή τη λέξη το αναζήτησα κι εγώ, αλλά δεν μου έβγαλε κανένα εύρημα. Για ρίξτε κι εσείς μια ματιά. Ίσως έχετε περισσότερη τύχη από μένα.

εδιτ: εδώ, βέβαια, ισχυρίζεται ότι -αν και σπάνια- το αιδοίο μπορεί να αναφέρεται και σε ανδρικά γεννητικά όργανα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Μ' αυτή τη λέξη το αναζήτησα κι εγώ, αλλά δεν μου έβγαλε κανένα εύρημα. Για ρίξτε κι εσείς μια ματιά. Ίσως έχετε περισσότερη τύχη από μένα.
> ...



Επειδή το πιντιέφι δεν είναι οσιαρισμένο αλλά απλά σκαναρισμένο σαν εικόνα, λες να κάτσω να διαβάσω τέτοια ώρα τόσες σελίδες για να βρω αιδοία; Σε βιβλία; 
Δε σφάξανε, ούτε χρειάζεται, αφού τα μάτια μου κάνουν πουλάκια πια, χωρίς λυσάρια και βοηθήματα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

Ο Φοξ χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις όπως penis ή phallus. Η επιλογή «ανδρικό αιδοίο» για τα πουλάκια δεν είναι η πιο πετυχημένη.


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> ... Και μάλιστα «ανδρικά αιδοία σε στύση»...


Εσύ, κράτα σηκωμένο το φαλλό πίσω απ' το κορίτσι. Εγώ τώρα θα πω το τραγούδι το καλό!

Φαλλικές πομπές






Κι εσύ, γυναίκα, ανέβα στα κεραμίδια να με βλέπεις.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 10, 2014)

daeman said:


> Επειδή το πιντιέφι δεν είναι οσιαρισμένο αλλά απλά σκαναρισμένο σαν εικόνα, λες να κάτσω να διαβάσω τέτοια ώρα τόσες σελίδες για να βρω αιδοία; Σε βιβλία;
> Δε σφάξανε, ούτε χρειάζεται, αφού τα μάτια μου κάνουν πουλάκια πια, χωρίς λυσάρια και βοηθήματα.


Άντε βρε!


Spoiler



και δεν θέλω σχόλια για τον τρόπο αναζήτησης, εντάξει; :twit:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 10, 2014)

daeman said:


> Επειδή το πιντιέφι δεν είναι οσιαρισμένο αλλά απλά σκαναρισμένο σαν εικόνα, λες να κάτσω να διαβάσω τέτοια ώρα τόσες σελίδες για να βρω αιδοία; Σε βιβλία;
> Δε σφάξανε, ούτε χρειάζεται, αφού τα μάτια μου κάνουν πουλάκια πια, χωρίς λυσάρια και βοηθήματα.



Βάλε την αναζήτηση του γούγλη σε εικόνες :laugh:

Πολύ καλό το πιντιέφι, και ευχαριστώ, αλλά δεν έχει το σημείο που ήθελα. Το απόσπασμα είναι από το τέταρτο κεφάλαιο _Οι αθάνατοι θεοί_, σελ. 77, όπου γράφει:


> (...)υπήρχαν λίθινες στήλες, ή «Ερμαί», που στην κορυφή τους έφεραν το κεφάλι ενός θεού και χαμηλότερα ένα ανδρικό αιδοίο σε στύση.


Δηλαδή στον ενικό. Το θυμόμουν λάθος.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ο Φοξ χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις όπως penis ή phallus. Η επιλογή «ανδρικό αιδοίο» για τα πουλάκια δεν είναι η πιο πετυχημένη.



Phallus δεν βρήκε η αναζήτηση. Penises/penes αρκετά. :inno:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 10, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Άντε βρε!


Χμ, μόνο σε εμένα δεν φορτώνουν οι επίμαχες σελίδες του συγκεκριμένου κεφαλαίου;


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2014)

...
"erect male private parts":






From our members: *statues mythologiques d'hermès aux membres engainés = (οι) ερμές, Ερμές, Ερμαί, ερμαϊκές στήλες*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 10, 2014)

Ωραίος! εμένα εξακολουθεί να μην φορτώνει...

Πραγματικά λοιπόν πρόκειται για ατυχή επιλογή λέξης, στην κατά τ' άλλα καλή μετάφραση. Πάντως ο μεταφραστής μας αποζημιώνει στην αμέσως επόμενη πρόταση που μεταφράζει το μετριοπαθές _watch out, or you will be penetrated_ με το πολύ εύστοχο _τον νου σου, αλλιώς θα σου τον βάλω_. :laugh::up:


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

Είναι κι αυτός ένας τρόπος να περιγράφεις τον αποτροπαϊκό χαρακτήρα των Ερμών.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

daeman said:


> From our members: *statues mythologiques d'hermès aux membres engainés = (οι) ερμές, Ερμές, ερμαϊκές στήλες*


Να επισημάνω τη διαφωνία μου στο εκεί νήμα με το (θηλυκό, ειρήσθω εν παρόδω) Ε(ε)ρμές, και την προτίμησή μου (που κόπηκε από τον τιτλατζή) για το αρχαιοπρεπές "Ερμαί". Βέβαια αυτό δεν δίνει αξεπτάμπλ αιτιατική πληθυντικού, αλλά μήπως οι θηλυκές Ε(ε)ρμές δίνουν ενικό; (Καλά, για το ξεγεβέντισμα του θεού ας μην πω τίποτα).

Όσο για το ανδρικό αιδοίο, δεν με απωθεί, ίσως γιατί το έχω δει αρκετές φορές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

Έκανα πιο πολυσυλλεκτικό τον τίτλο στις Ερμές. Παρακολουθώ την πορεία του _αιδοίου_ (της χρήσης της λέξης) εδώ και αρκετές δεκαετίες και νομίζω ότι περιορίζεται όλο και περισσότερο στη γυναικεία του πλευρά και πάντα συναντώ έκπληξη όταν προκλητικά αναφέρομαι σε _ανδρικό αιδοίο_. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν αρκετές επιλογές, δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη (ή η δεύτερη) επιλογή μου σε μια μετάφραση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Συμφωνώ, κι εμένα δεν με τραβάει, αλλά δεν θα την αποκαλούσα "ατυχή επιλογή", ειδικά προκειμένου για αρχαιογνωστικό κείμενο. Το private parts λέγεται και "τ' απόκρυφα μέρη", όχι;

Αφού πολυσυλλέκτισες, κάνε το ίδιο και στο ποστ του Δαεμάνου παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

Costas said:


> Το private parts λέγεται και "τ' απόκρυφα μέρη", όχι;



Και γεννητικά όργανα, genitals. Αλλά εδώ, αφού έχουμε κάτι που είναι erect, αφορά αποκλειστικά το πέος και όχι το όσχεο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2014)

Από το Έθνος:

«Ο αρχηγός του κράτους φορώντας κράνος και οδηγώντας σκούτερ συναντά την κωμικό στο διαμέρισμά της, όπου ο πρόεδρος έχει αποκτήσει τη συνήθεια να περνά τη νύχτα», γράφει το περιοδικό Closer, το οποίο επίσης παρατηρεί ότι οι φωτογραφίες εγείρουν ζητήματα ασφαλείας του προέδρου.

Σιγά μη συναντούσε και τη Ρένα Βλαχοπούλου στο διαμέρισμά της. Υποθέτω ότι το γαλλικό κείμενο θα έγραφε comédienne, δηλαδή ηθοποιός.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2014)

Τι τρελή γλώσσα κι αυτή, να έχει δύο τόσο διαφορετικές σημασίες («ηθοποιός» και «κωμικός») σε ένα πακέτο. Σε μια πρόχειρη έρευνα για:
"closer" "comédienne" / "actrice" Julie Gayet
βρήκα 569.000 ευρήματα με actrice και
58.400 με comédienne.

Πρέπει να ζητάς βιογραφικό για να μεταφράσεις σωστά. Τι κάνουν για το ζήτημα όσοι μεταφράζουν από τα γαλλικά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τι τρελή γλώσσα κι αυτή, να έχει δύο τόσο διαφορετικές σημασίες («ηθοποιός» και «κωμικός») σε ένα πακέτο.



Έλα μου ντε! Μου θυμίζει μια άλλη γλώσσα που το ζεύγος δράμα-κωμωδία είναι ταυτόχρονα αντώνυμα και το ένα υποσύνολο του άλλου. :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2014)

Γιατί χρειάζεται το βιογραφικό; Και τα δυο σημαίνουν ηθοποιός (έχω δει να λένε ότι comedien σημαίνει του θεάτρου και acteur του σινεμά, αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη). 
Επίσης, άλλο comedien κι άλλο acteur comique.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 12, 2014)

Η γαλλόφωνη Βίκη είναι αρκούντως επεξηγηματική: "Les mots acteur et comédien ne font plus, dans le langage courant, l'objet d'une différence marquée dans leur emploi. Pierre Frantz, dans le Dictionnaire encyclopédique du théâtre, écrit : « On emploie le plus souvent indifféremment l'un ou l'autre terme. On distingue cependant l'acteur qui, représentant sur scène un personnage, remplit ainsi une fonction dramaturgique, du comédien, personne sociale, qui fait son métier de la représentation des personnages au théâtre »; pour cet auteur, le terme acteur est plus volontiers employé que comédien pour le cinéma. L'usage de comédien existe cependant dans le contexte du cinéma. Louis Jouvet écrivait pour sa part, dans Réflexions du comédien (1938), « L’acteur ne peut jouer que certains rôles ; il déforme les autres selon sa personnalité. Le comédien, lui, peut jouer tous les rôles. L’acteur habite un personnage, le comédien est habité par lui. ».

La distinction entre acteur et comédien n'est pas fixée en langue française. L'édition 1990 du Petit Robert définit « acteur » comme « artiste dont la profession est de jouer un rôle à la scène ou à l'écran » et « comédien » par « personne qui joue la comédie sur un théâtre »; cependant, le Larousse définit « comédien » par « personne dont la profession est de jouer au théâtre, au cinéma, à la télévision ou à la radio ; acteur, actrice »4 et « acteur » par « Personne dont la profession est d'être l'interprète de personnages à la scène ou à l'écran ; comédien »5. Si le terme comédien peut paraître avoir un caractère plus noble en langue française, ou désigner plus spécifiquement les acteurs de théâtre, les deux mots peuvent être utilisés alternativement et sans distinction particulière dans le langage courant, y compris par les professionnels".


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ωραία. Ευχαριστώ. Αν κρίνω κι από το Wiktionnaire:

*comédien* /kɔ.me.djɛ̃/ masculin
- Personne dont la profession est d'interpréter un personnage, de jouer un rôle au théâtre, au cinéma, à la télévision.
_Un comédien expérimenté. | Comédiens ambulants. | Une troupe de comédiens._
- (Figuré) Personne qui, dans des vues intéressées, feint des passions et des sentiments qu’il n’a pas.
_Il est bon comédien. | Méfiez-vous de lui, c’est un grand comédien._
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/comédien

χρησιμοποιείται πια μόνο με τη σημασία του ηθοποιού. Το πολύ πολύ να ισχύει η χρήση με τη σημασία «acteur comique» σε περιπτώσεις όπως «Il est meilleur comédien que tragédien», που έχει και το Robert (ή έχει καταντήσει ιστορική κι αυτή η χρήση;).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2014)

Από το in.gr:
Εγκλωβισμένη για τουλάχιστον τρεις ημέρες μέσα σε σωλήνα αποχέτευσης με θερμοκρασίες υπό του μηδενός έμεινε μία γάτα στο Οχάιο των ΗΠΑ.

Βέβαια, θα πει κάποιος, αφού ο ίδιος ο (κομψευόμενος) μετεωρολόγος της Δημόσιας Τηλεόρασης λέει "υπό του μηδενός", τι να περιμένουμε από τους δημοσιογραφούντες στο in.gr; Σωστά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2014)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε και την Comédie-Française, που εξαρχής έπαιζε Μολιέρο και Ρακίνα.

Και atilf:

DRAMATURGIE
I. Vx et/ou littér.
A. 1. Pièce de théâtre, quel que soit le genre auquel elle appartient
HIST. LITTÉR. La Comédie humaine. Ensemble de son œuvre romanesque groupée par Balzac sous ce titre.

II. En partic. Pièce de théâtre dont le propos est de faire rire le public; p. méton. genre littéraire dont relève une pièce de ce type.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2014)

"ουδείς αγνωμονέστερος *εκ* του ευεργετηθέντος" (το Βήμα)


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2014)

Ορίστε, μάθαμε και τη μικρή αδελφούλα της Κέιτ Μος. Που θα γίνει κι εκείνη μοντελάκι. Και μάθαμε επίσης ότι είναι *μισή αδερφή της* (half sister)!








Εμ, είναι που είναι μισή, απολειφάδι, η Κατινούλα... Απ' το μισό του μισού τι να περιμένεις;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2014)

Η άλλη μισή, τι είναι άραγε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2014)

Ξαδέρφη. Ή αδερφός.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2014)

Το σενάριο μισή αδερφή και μισός αδερφός είναι το αισιόδοξο. 
Το απαισιόδοξο θα ήταν να είναι μισή αδερφή, μισή θεία π.χ.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 14, 2014)

Η άλλη μισή στην Κίνα βρίσκεται...


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2014)

Ποιο είναι το σωστό;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 14, 2014)

«Ετεροθαλής αδελφή», υποθέτω.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2014)

Ωραία, γιατί μας βλέπουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2014)

Επί τη ευκαιρία, έχουμε κάνει και σχετική συζήτηση για όλων των ειδών τις σχέσεις παιδιών από προηγούμενες γάμους είτε μοιράζονται τον έναν απ' τους δυο γονείς είτε κανέναν, της οποίας η περίληψη είναι: ομοπάτρια (από τον ίδιο πατέρα), ομομήτρια (από την ίδια μητέρα), ετεροθαλή (ομοπάτρια ή ομομήτρια) και προγόνια (από άλλον πατέρα κι άλλην μητέρα).


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

Ωραίο κλασικό λάθος που έχει σχολιάσει και ο Σαραντάκος σε παλιότερα μεζεδάκια (δεν αποκλείεται κι εμείς):

...θα διαβάσατε ίσως ότι στο σπίτι του υπαρχηγού Χρ. Παππά βρέθηκαν «μπουκάλια κρασιού κενού περιεχομένου». Όχι βέβαια. Εδώ η μια γενική τράβηξε και την άλλη, διότι ο σωστός (καθαρευουσιάνικος και επίσημος) τύπος για να πεις «άδεια μπουκάλια κρασί» είναι «κενά περιεχομένου».

Φαίνεται όμως ότι το λάθος πάει να παγιωθεί, σαν το «ανεξαρτήτου ηλικίας», διότι μια φίλη μού λέει ότι άκουσε προχτές από τη ΔΤ τον πρώην υπουργό Τ. Γιαννίτση να λέει «λέξη κενού περιεχομένου» (φυσικά, «λέξη κενή περιεχομένου» θα λέμε εμείς).
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/10/05/meze-85/

Εδώ ο Σίμος Κεδίκογλου μιλά για «υποσχέσεις κενές περιεχομένου», αλλά στον τίτλο γίνεται «Κεδίκογλου: Υποσχέσεις κενού περιεχομένου από τον Τσίπρα». 

Και άλλα πολλά σαν αυτά. Αν ανοίγαμε λίγο και το λεξικό, που απέχει ένα κλικ (και κάτι):

_Κενά λόγια. Άνθρωπος κενός περιεχομένου. Υποσχέσεις κενές περιεχομένου. Κενός νοήματος._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=κενός&sin=all
_Λόγος κενός περιεχομένου,_ χωρίς ουσία.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=περιεχόμενο&dq=


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2014)

Τον μηχανισμό αλλαγής φύλου που επιτρέπει στη _"μία"_ να γίνεται _"ένα"_ δεν τον αντιλήφθηκα ακριβώς. Ως εκ τούτου αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πώς το _Παν δη Μία_ μεταφράζεται _όλα, δηλαδή, ένα_. Προφανώς πρέπει να είναι κανείς τρισμέγιστος φωστήρας της τέχνης και της επιστήμης για να τα καταφέρει.

Τις υπόλοιπες συναρπαστικές πληροφορίες που αποκομίζουμε από το άρθρο, και κυρίως την κατακλείδα του, επιτρέψτε μου να μη τις σχολιάσω --βλέπετε, πασχίζω να κρατήσω κι ένα κάποιο επίπεδο κοσμιότητας.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2014)

Μαζί με το ντοκιμαντέρ *deptocracy* (sic), που περιγράφει τα βήματα που οδήγησαν την Ελλάδα στη χρεοκοπία...


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Μαζί με το ντοκιμαντέρ *deptocracy* (sic), που περιγράφει τα βήματα που οδήγησαν την Ελλάδα στη χρεοκοπία...



Όχι ρε συ, αυτό το ντοκυμαντέρ περιγράφει πώς στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια τα τμήματα κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν (dept.= department)


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι το αντίθετο τού _adept_.


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2014)

Χτες άκουσα τον Στουρνάρα να απαντάει στον Τσίπρα. Ήθελε να του πει "μη μας καταδικάζετε τόσο γρήγορα, μη βιάζεστε, έχετε υπομονή, περιμέντε να δείτε ώς το τέλος, γελάει καλύτερα όποιος γελάει τελευταίος, πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά" κττ. Αλλά του είπε (δύο μάλιστα φορές) "μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2014)

Costas said:


> Χτες άκουσα τον Στουρνάρα να απαντάει στον Τσίπρα. Ήθελε να του πει "μη μας καταδικάζετε τόσο γρήγορα, μη βιάζεστε, έχετε υπομονή, περιμέντε να δείτε ώς το τέλος, γελάει καλύτερα όποιος γελάει τελευταίος, πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά" κττ. Αλλά του είπε (δύο μάλιστα φορές) "μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε".



Μπορεί να εννοούσε "μηδένα προ του τέλους *κ*ακάριζε" = "μην κράζεις κανέναν πριν το τέλος".


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2014)

Ναι, κι εμένα μ' αρέσει αυτή η χιουμοριστική διαστροφή του ρητού, τη χρησιμοποιώ συχνά. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Ε, αυτό μπαίνει εδώ:

*Λάθος στο πρωτοσέλιδο των NY Times έμεινε αδιόρθωτο για 101 χρόνια*

Νέα Υόρκη
Όλα ξεκίνησαν με ένα αριθμητικό λαθάκι το Φεβρουάριο του 1898. Για περισσότερο από έναν αιώνα, η αρίθμηση στο πρωτοσέλιδο των New York Times έπεφτε έξω κατά 500 φύλλα. Λόγω του λάθους, μάλιστα, η εφημερίδα πανηγύρισε πρόωρα για την έκδοση του φύλλου No. 50.000.

Το λάθος αποκαλύφθηκε μεν το 1999, η υπόθεση όμως επανήλθε στη δημοσιότητα έπειτα από σχετικό άρθρο στην εφημερίδα The Atlantic.

Οι New York Times εξήγησαν τι ακριβώς είχε συμβεί την 1η Ιανουαρίου 1999. Όπως ανέφεραν, κάποιος εργαζόμενος που ετοίμαζε το φύλλο της επόμενης ημέρας στις 6 Φεβρουαρίου 1898 έκανε λάθος στην πρόσθεση: αντί να γράψει 14.500 φύλλα, έγραψε 15.000.

Το λάθος έγινε αντιληπτό στο φύλλο No. 51763, ήδη όμως ήταν πολύ αργά: Όπως παραδέχτηκε η εφημερίδα «το άρθρο της 14ης Μαρτίου 1995, το οποίο γιόρταζε την άφιξη του φύλλου No. 50.000, ήταν πρόωρο κατά 500 ημέρες».
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231288042

Με περισσότερες ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες:
http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...age-every-day-for-more-than-a-century/283076/


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2014)

Μήπως πρέπει να μπει εκεί;


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ε, αυτό μπαίνει εδώ:
> 
> Οι New York Times εξήγησαν τι ακριβώς είχε συμβεί την 1η Ιανουαρίου 1999. ...
> http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231288042



Και αυτή η πρόταση μάλλον πρέπει να πάει και αλλού, στα *ρετούς της γλώσσας*. Γιατί;

Επειδή μπερδεύει τους αναγνώστες όποιος γράφει «Οι New York Times εξήγησαν τι ακριβώς είχε συμβεί την 1η Ιανουαρίου 1999», ενώ αυτό το κάτι είχε συμβεί στις 6 Φεβρουαρίου του 1898.

Εκτός από μια λύση με κόμμα χρονικού προσδιορισμού στο «εξήγησαν τι ακριβώς είχε συμβεί» —δηλαδή: «Οι New York Times εξήγησαν τι ακριβώς είχε συμβεί, την 1η Ιανουαρίου 1999» που πάλι βάζει τον αναγνώστη να το καλοσκεφτεί— θα προτιμούσα κάτι πιο ξεκάθαρο: «Την 1η Ιανουαρίου 1999, οι New York Times εξήγησαν τι ακριβώς είχε συμβεί». 

Για να εξηγείται, εκτός από το τι ακριβώς είχε συμβεί, πότε ακριβώς είχε συμβεί και πότε ακριβώς εξηγήθηκε.

Λάθη στα κείμενα του in.gr έμειναν αδιόρθωτα για πάντα, χωρίς να εξηγείται τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ανεβάσω μόνο το αγγλικό κομμάτι, να μην μπερδευτούμε στις κακές διατυπώσεις του in.gr.

Έβαλα την είδηση εδώ επειδή φανταζόμουν την Αλεξάνδρα να γελάει με αυτό:

It's easy enough to imagine the scene: A worker, late at night, setting the paper's front-page type. He takes out the type from the preceding day's paper. He looks at the issue number—14,499—and adds one. He gets 15,000.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2014)

Και το αρχικό λάθος έχει θέση εδώ αφού πρόκειται για καραμπινάτο, διαιωνιζόμενο ολίσθημα και μάλιστα από μια από τις καλύτερες οικογένειες στον Τύπο, και οι στραβές διατυπώσεις του in.gr που άλλωστε το νήμα είναι γεμάτο από δαύτες. 

Το μόνο μου μέλημα ήταν να αναδείξω αυτή τη λάθος σύνταξη —σ' αυτό το νήμα που, όπως φαίνεται, το διαβάζουν πολλοί εξωλεξιλογιακοί παράγοντες— μήπως και προσέχουν λίγο περισσότερο στο μέλλον. Διδακτικός ο σκοπός και η επιλογή του νήματος έγινε για μεγαλύτερη αποτελεσματικότητα των μέσων.

Για το +1 που γράφεις, μόνο η Αλεξάνδρα λες να γελάει που έχει pet hate τα νούμερα, τις πράξεις και τις μετατροπές; 
Γιατί κι εμείς: :laugh:  

Καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται πάντως, του ανθρώπου εκείνου που θα μας έχει αφήσει χρόνους πολλούς χρόνους τώρα, κι ας μη μας παρεξηγήσει που γελάμε με κάτι που ο καθένας μπορεί να πάθει τέτοιες ώρες, αλλόφρονας μέσα στη μαύρη νύχτα να προσπαθεί να κλείσει την ύλη με το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό και το λουρί στο σβέρκο, παλεύοντας με κάσες, στοιχεία και στοιχειά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Ξέχασα να ευχηθώ προχτές στον Σαραντάκο για τα εκατοστά (επίσημα) μεζεδάκια:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/01/18/meze-100/

Ήθελα μάλιστα να αντιγράψω το εξής «θηριώδες», όπως το χαρακτηρίζει:

Θηριώδες μαργαριτάρι σε τίτλο επαρχιακού ειδησεογραφικού ιστότοπου: «Στο φως το όνομα του απαχθεί επιχειρηματία». Αναρωτιέμαι πώς να κάνει ο πληθυντικός.

Σιγά το δύσκολο. Κλίνεται όπως ο _επαχθής_.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Σιγά το δύσκολο. Κλίνεται όπως ο _επαχθής_.


Ή το απεχθής. :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 20, 2014)

Μπα! Δεν κλίνεται όπως το _αυθωρεί_;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 21, 2014)

Η κόρη μου διάβαζε το φυλλάδιο εκδηλώσεων κάποιου Δήμου, και με ρωτάει:
- Τι θα πει "λιτά εδέσματα"; 
- Λοιπόν, "λιτός" - με γιώτα, έτσι; - της λέω.
- Όχι, μου λέει. Με ύψιλον.
- Δεν είναι δυνατόν, λέω.
Και όμως ήταν. Στις εκδηλώσεις θα απολαύσουμε *λυτά εδέσματα*. 
Ε βέβαια, αν τα είχαν δεμένα, πώς θα τα παίρναμε να τα φάμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2014)

Όταν βλέπω τέτοια λάθη, πάντα στο μυαλό μου έρχεται η σκέψη: Βρε μπας και νομίζει ότι πρόκειται για την ίδια λέξη; Δηλαδή, "λιτά εδέσματα" και "λυτά μαλλιά", ένα και το αυτό;


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Και όμως ήταν. Στις εκδηλώσεις θα απολαύσουμε *λυτά εδέσματα*.
> Ε βέβαια, αν τα είχαν δεμένα, πώς θα τα παίρναμε να τα φάμε;



Και όμως είναι. Ιδού τα λυτά εδέσματα, the foodimals: 
Mosquitoast, Buttertoad, Shrimpanzee, Hippotatomus, Crabcake, Cantelope, Peanut Butter and Jellyfish, Apple Pie-thon, 
Wild Scallion, Double Bacon Cheespider, Bananostrich, Flamango, Wildabeet, Watermelophant, Meatbalrus, Fruit Cockatiel, Sasquash, Cucumbird, Eggplanatee, Marshmallow, Tomato, Buffaloaf, Susheep, Subwhale, Pearl, Lemmin, Kiwi, 
the sauce-curdling Tacodile Supreme, and Barry:






But it's gonna be deadly dangerous, with a good chance of death...


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2014)

Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω πώς αποδόθηκαν όλα αυτά στα ελληνικά. (Και κατά πόσο χρειάστηκαν διαφορετικές αποδόσεις για την προβολή σε αίθουσες, στη Nova, στα κανάλια, στα βίντεο, στα DVD.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θηριώδες μαργαριτάρι σε τίτλο επαρχιακού ειδησεογραφικού ιστότοπου: «Στο φως το όνομα του απαχθεί επιχειρηματία». Αναρωτιέμαι πώς να κάνει ο πληθυντικός.
> 
> Σιγά το δύσκολο. Κλίνεται όπως ο _επαχθής_.





Costas said:


> Ή το απεχθής. :)



Να αποφασίσουμε όμως: επαχθές ή απεχθές;

*Στο 5% μόνο το απεχθές χρέος, λέει ο Σταθάκης*
Μόνο το 5% του δημόσιου χρέους είναι *επαχθές*, το υπόλοιπο είναι παραδοσιακό και πρέπει να αποπληρωθεί, υποστήριξε ο βουλευτής και εκ των εκπονητών του οικονομικού προγράμματος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε συνέντευξή του στον ρ/σ «Στο Κόκκινο». [...]
http://www.thepressproject.gr/article/54925


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2014)

Ορίστε, πήγα να κοροϊδέψω και βρήκα ότι το απεχθές χρέος υπάρχει. 

Έδιτ: ξαφνικά μου δημιουργούνται διάφορες απορίες αλλά έχω πονοκέφαλο. Θα επανέλθω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2014)

Στο συγκεκριμένο δημοσίευμα βλέπω, πάντως, και άλλες, ασυνήθιστες ας το πω έτσι, διατυπώσεις:

Μιλώντας στην εκπομπή του Κ. Αρβανίτη το πρωί της Τρίτης, ο κ. Σταθάκης [...] Υποστήριξε δε ότι σήμερα η *ευτυχία* περνάει μόνο μέσα από το ευρώ, και από κανένα άλλο νόμισμα. [...] Στο ερώτημα αν το νόμισμα είναι οπορτουνισμός  (αν δηλαδή καθορίζει αυτό την οικονομική πολιτική), είπε πως υπάρχουν χώρες και εκτός ευρώ που έχουν μνημόνια.

Δεν υπάρχει ευτυχία.... :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ορίστε, πήγα να κοροϊδέψω και βρήκα ότι το απεχθές χρέος υπάρχει.



Άκουσα μόλις τη συνέντευξη και ο κ. Σταθάκης λέει «επαχθές χρέος» αναφερόμενος στο χρέος που μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί (το odious). Επικρατέστερη απόδοση είναι «το απεχθές χρέος».

Η τρίτη προσέγγιση μας οδηγεί στην έννοια του “επαχθούς/απεχθούς” χρέους (odious debt). Tο “επαχθές” χρέος είναι το “βαρύ”, “ασήκωτο”, “αβάσταχτο” χρέος που συνοδεύεται και από άλλες δεσμεύσεις. Το “απεχθές” ή “επονείδιστο”, είναι εν πολλοίς και “αθέμιτο”, “μη νόμιμο”, “παράνομο”, “ανυπόφορο”, κ.ά. Για την απόδοση του όρου “odious debt” θεωρούμε ως πλέον δόκιμο όρο το “απεχθές” χρέος. Ωστόσο η χρήση του όρου “επαχθές” στον τίτλο του άρθρου έχει την έννοια να σηματοδοτήσει την “κατάσταση ανάγκης” (state of necessity) η οποία δικαιολογεί με βάση το διεθνές δίκαιο την νόμιμη άρνηση πληρωμής του χρέους, δεδομένου ότι μεγάλο μέρος του πέρα από “απεχθές” είναι και “επαχθές” και δεν μπορεί να αποπληρωθεί!
http://www.marxistikiskepsi.gr/index.php/el/2ndvolume/85-tolios2


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2014)

Το επαχθές χρέος δεν μεταφράζει το onerous debt;


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Το επαχθές χρέος δεν μεταφράζει το onerous debt;


Ναι. Το «δυσβάσταχτο», για να προσθέσω στα συνώνυμα του Τόλιου.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 21, 2014)

Σε εξέλιξη είναι αυτή την ώρα έρευνες της Αντιτρομοκρατικής και της Ασφάλειας σε Αττική και Θεσσαλονίκη, μετά την σύλληψη και τον εντοπισμό πιστολιού σε διαμέρισμα στα Εξάρχεια ατόμου που ανήκει στον λεγόμενο αντιεξουσιατικό [sic] χώρο ...

Ένας φίλος ρώτησε αν πρόβαλε αντίσταση.
Το πιστόλι...

Από εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2014)

O αντιεξουσιατικός είναι αυτός που είναι εναντίον της κινέζικης εισβολής στην ευρωπαϊκή οικονομία. 
Πολυσύνθετο εκ του αντι+ εξουσία+ασιατικός


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2014)

Ωραίο το νέο σάιτ της Καθημερινής, αλλά κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν με τις σορούς και τους τιτλατζήδες.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 22, 2014)

NAILD EAT! [sic] Και το πρωφύσαινση και το πτυχ*ε*ίο


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2014)

bernardina said:


> NAILD EAT! [sic] Και το πρωφύσαινση και το πτυχ*ε*ίο
> ...



Paraefficiency, as in _paronomasia, parabaptism, paranaesthesia, paracousia, parablepsis, paresis, paralysis, paracope (delirium), paradox, parasite, parody, __paranoia, _etc; on parade, too_._ Παρατράγουδο, parabarking. Γλωσσικό πτωχείο.  
Πού πας, ρε παραγράμματε;

Παραδήδωντε κε μαθίματα ελιννικίς γκλόσας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2014)

Α, στο διάλο, μεσημεριάτικα.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2014)

...
Σήμερα είδα σε τεράστιο πανό που κάλυπτε την πρόσοψη μαγαζιού υπό ανακαίνιση, με το όνομα του μηχανικού όλο καμάρι πάνω πάνω στα ελληνικά, από κάτω το ωραίο: 

*Under constraction *

με γράμματα φαρδιά πλατιά και ψηλά (με ύψος περίπου 1 μέτρο). Και ερωτώ, αφού δεν ξέρετε να το γράφετε και στο κάτω κάτω εσάς χαλάει, την εικόνα σας —του μαγαζιού, του μηχανικού και του επιγραφοποιού— τι τη θέλετε την αγγλικούρα; 
Εκτός αν είναι contraction του construction και του contractor. 

Χάθηκε το παλιό καλό *υπό κατασκευή* ή ένα απλό *ανακαινίζεται*; Αλλά ξέχασα, αυτά δεν έχουν γκλαμουρ*γ*ιά, οπότε πάτε να πουλήσετε μούρη και καταλήγετε στη μούργα. Αν θέλετε σώνει και καλά το εγγλέζικο, ανοίξτε τουλάχιστον κάνα λεξικό ή απλώς γκουγκλίστε το.
Εις τον αέρα είναι εδά 
δε δίνει σατισφάξιο 
απού θωρώ να γράφει μπλιο 
στο σοπ «άντερ κονστράξιο»

Κοπιάστε, ούλοι οι γνωστικοί 
μάτιαξα[SUP]2[/SUP] το παρτάλι 
στο ιντερνέτι το 'βγαλα 
για να το δούνε κι άλλοι


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2014)

Τι κακός που είσαι. Το constraction είναι το αντίθετο του distraction. Εναλλακτικά ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να ήθελε να πει Under Constriction.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι κακός που είσαι. Το constraction είναι το αντίθετο του distraction. Εναλλακτικά ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να ήθελε να πει Under Constriction.


For me it had the opposite effect, it was a distraction; I almost choked on my tongue.

On the other hand (and from the other end), too much constriction does produce such shit, half-baked.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2014)

Η ξενομανία στις επιγραφές θα άξιζε δικό της νήμα, έστω και μόνο για την καταμέτρηση του ορυμαγδού. Εδώ τα ασθενοφόρα γράφουν ambulance, μην και δεν καταλάβουν οι τουρίστες τι περνάει. Στη γειτονιά μου μια κλινική ονομάζεται πηχυαία και με καμάρι Doctor's Hospital (και φυσικά, αντιστοίχως, το καφενείο τους παραδίπλα, Doctor's Cafe). Πραγματικά αμέτρητα σαν την άμμο της θαλάσσης...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το τρεντ το ξεκίνησαν τα καταστήματα, στην δεκαετία του '80. Αρχικά τα ρουχάδικα και τα καφέ, μετά επεκτάθηκε στα πάντα. Μ' αρέσει να λέω ότι οι πόρτες στην Ελλάδα δίνουν οδηγίες για το πώς ανοίγουν σε δυο γλώσσες, καμμία εκ των οποίων δεν είναι η γλώσσα που μιλάμε (έλξατε-ωθήσατε, pull-push).


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2014)

Μα πως κάνετε έτσι κι εσείς! Αυτός με το constraction προφανώς ήταν μαθητής του κυρίου με το Profysensi.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Μ' αρέσει να λέω ότι οι πόρτες στην Ελλάδα δίνουν οδηγίες για το πώς ανοίγουν σε δυο γλώσσες, καμμία εκ των οποίων δεν είναι η γλώσσα που μιλάμε (έλξατε-ωθήσατε, pull-push).


Σωστός. Την ίδια ναυτία νιώθω κι εγώ μέσα στον θάλαμο όταν είμαι.

ΥΓ. Τόσα που του σούρατε του ανθρώπου, θα νιώσει contrition!


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2014)

Costas said:


> ...
> ΥΓ. Τόσα που του σούρατε του ανθρώπου, θα νιώσει contrition!



Well, they should, shouldn't they? Although I think they would spell it like this: "contreetion". :laugh:

Πλάκα μεταξύ μας κάνουμε, δεν τον ξεμπροστιάσαμε κιόλας με όνομα και στοιχεία (γι' αυτό δεν το φωτογράφισα, να μη φανεί πού και ποιος), και το κυριότερο, προειδοποίηση για τους επόμενους. 

Θα ψάξω να βρω ποιος έκανε το συγκεκριμένο, μπορώ εύκολα, να του το πω ευγενικά. 
Αν και δεν ξέρω ποιος φταίει, το γραφείο του μηχανικού ή ο επιγραφοποιός, και δεν νομίζω να μπουν στον κόπο να το διορθώσουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2014)

Εντάξει, εδώ η *πολεοδομία *κάνει λάθη στην δική μας γλώσσα, θα κολλήσουμε στο λάθος του απλού μηχανικού σε ξένη γλώσσα;


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2014)

daeman said:


> Πλάκα μεταξύ μας κάνουμε, δεν τον ξεμπροστιάσαμε κιόλας με όνομα και στοιχεία (γι' αυτό δεν το φωτογράφισα, να μη φανεί πού και ποιος), και το κυριότερο, προειδοποίηση για τους επόμενους.


Μα κι εγώ πλάκα έκανα, μόνο και μόνο για να χώσω τη λέξη contrition.


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2014)

Ωραίο το σάιτ, και σου δίνει και την καθημερινή ύλη μεταφρασμένη στα αγγλικά (στη φάσα πάνω αριστερά). Αλλά με τις ριζικές αλλαγές καταπόντισαν στα Τάρταρα το αρχείο με τα ψηφιοποιημένα τεύχη του ένθετου _Επτά Ημέρες_ (το θυμάστε;), που είναι πολύτιμο για σχολικές εργασίες. Μακάρι να το επαναφέρουν, και γρήγορα μάλιστα.


----------



## cougr (Jan 23, 2014)

Εαρίωνα, για ποιο σάιτ μιλάς;


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2014)

Της Καθημερινής.

*


Alexandra said:



Ωραίο το νέο σάιτ της Καθημερινής, αλλά κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν με τις σορούς και τους τιτλατζήδες.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## cougr (Jan 23, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2014)

Κάποια γνωστά προβληματάκια μεταγραφής:

*show* > σόου (σωστό)
*bowling* > μπόουλινγκ (σωστό)
*bungalow* > μπανγκαλόου ή μπάνγκαλοου (σωστά στην απόδοση του ow)
*coach* > κόουτς (σωστό)
*crawl* > κρόουλ (καθιερωμένο λάθος, το σωστό θα ήταν κρολ)
*clown* > κλόουν (καθιερωμένο λάθος, η λέξη προφέρεται κλάουν)
και για να πούμε και δυο ονόματα:
*Bowie* > Μπάουι (λάθος, πολλοί το έχουν διορθώσει στο σωστό Μπόουι)
*John Fowles* > καθιερώθηκε σαν «Τζων Φώουλς» ενώ είναι Φάουλς

Από την άλλη, θεώρησα υπερβολικό το «Όουπεν» που είδα εδώ («Αυστραλιανό Όουπεν»).
http://www.skai.gr/news/sports/article/250584/i-kineza-li-na-protathlitria-sto-australiano-ooupen/

Τα τουρνουά αυτά τα έχουμε απλοποιήσει σε *Όπεν*.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αυστραλιανό_Όπεν
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αμερικανικό_Όπεν


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 25, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι γενικά αποφεύγουμε να μεταγράφουμε το αρχικό μακρό αγγλικό [o] σαν [οου] (Οχάιο*, Οκλαχόμα*, όβερ, Ομπάμα).


* όπου και τα δυο [o] είναι μακρά.


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 25, 2014)

Στις ειδήσεις, σε ρεπορτάζ για την αναβολή στην διανομή της ταινίας όπου η Νικόλ η Κίντμαν υποδύεται την Γκρέις Κέλι (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2095649/), ο δημοσιογράφος κάνει λόγο για την "κατάρα του/των Ρενιέ". Δεν ξέρω αν είναι παγιωμένη έκφραση, αλλά αν ναι, μάλλον των Γκριμάλντι δεν θα'ναι ;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2014)

Ε, ναι, των Γκριμάλντι.


----------



## Irini (Jan 26, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Νομίζω ότι γενικά αποφεύγουμε να μεταγράφουμε το αρχικό μακρό αγγλικό [o] σαν [οου] (Οχάιο*, Οκλαχόμα*, όβερ, Ομπάμα).
> 
> 
> * όπου και τα δυο [o] είναι μακρά.



Ναι μεν είναι μακρά αλλά όχι ακριβώς "όου". Πιο πολύ σαν το αρχαίο ωμέγα. Με άλλα λόγια όχι Οουχάιο αλλά Οοχάιο τρόπον τινά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2014)

Μπορεί να φταίει που είναι αγγλοσπουδαγμένος:

Αγγλική φωνητική μεταγραφή: /əʊˈhʌɪəʊ/
Αν υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ βρετανικού και αμερικάνικου, θα την αντιληφθείτε εδώ:
http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/Ohio


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2014)

...
Ohio - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young







Ooooklahoοοma! - Oklahoma! 






όκλα- όκλα- όκλα-


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να φταίει που είναι αγγλοσπουδαγμένος:
> 
> Αγγλική φωνητική μεταγραφή: /əʊˈhʌɪəʊ/
> Αν υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ βρετανικού και αμερικάνικου, θα την αντιληφθείτε εδώ:
> http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/Ohio



Πράγματι, αναφερόμουν στην βρετανική προφορά τους, το οποίο δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα σωστό απ' την στιγμή που είναι αμερικάνικα τοπωνύμια. Απλά είναι η προφορά που έχω συνηθίσει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2014)

Αυτό με το τι έχουμε συνηθήσει είναι πάντα ένα σχετικό πρόβλημα. 
Εκτός από τις διαφορές -ο και -όου, βλέπω μια τάση στη Λεξιλογία (βλ. Νικελ) να γίνονται όλα τα wa- γουό-, ενώ έχω ακούσει Αμερικανούς στο σινεμά (επίτηδες πρόσεχα) να μιλάνε για την ΓουΑσινγκτον, και Άγγλους να λένε ότι μένουν στο ΓουΑτφορντ (Watford), και μάλιστα από κατοίκους της περιοχής. Το α δεν είναι /ɒ/, αλλά /a/. 

Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά καλό να θυμόμαστε ότι όταν μιλάμε ελληνικά δεν έχουμε καμιά υποχρέωση να στραμπουλάμε τη γλώσσα μας για να αποδώσουμε κάθε ήχο της ξένης γλώσσας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2014)

SBE said:


> βλέπω μια τάση στη Λεξιλογία (βλ. Νικελ) να γίνονται όλα τα wa- γουό-, ενώ έχω ακούσει Αμερικανούς στο σινεμά



Πολλά έβαλες μαζί, χύμα. Ο Νίκελ παρακολουθεί επίσης τις προφορές, αλλά όχι μόνο από το σινεμά. Και διαλέγει με πολλούς συμβούλους και, ας πούμε, θα προτιμήσει αυτό (που είναι «ο») από το τι λέει ο καθένας στο πανί του σινεμά (που δεν είναι πανί). Αυτό ωστόσο, όταν το αναφέρει κάπου, μπορεί να το αναφέρει για να εξηγήσει στους μαθητές της αγγλικής ότι, όταν θα πάνε στην πρωτεύουσα της Αμερικής, καλό θα είναι να τη λένε «γουόσινγκτον» και όχι Ουάσινγκτον (όπως τη γράφει ο Νίκελ επειδή έτσι τη βρήκε).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2014)

Άσε που δεν είναι _Νίκελ _αλλά _Νίckελ_.:twit:


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2014)

Το σινεμά ήταν απλώς παράδειγμα, αλλά όχι τυχαίο. Από τους ηθοποιούς που έχουν εκπαιδευτεί να μιλάνε "καλά" περιμένεις να ακούσεις σωστή προφορά και καθαρή ομιλία, όχι από τον μπάρμπα που μόλις βγήκε από τον οδοντίατρο και έχει παραλύσει το μισό του στόμα από τη νάρκωση, ούτε από μένα που όταν έχω μπούκωμα τα χειλικά και τα οδοντικά ακούγονται το ίδιο. 

Τώρα, άλλο είναι να μιλάς ελληνικά κι άλλο είναι να μιλάς μια άλλη γλώσσα. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι δουλειά ενός μεταφραστικού φόρουμ να μάθει στον άλλον την προφορά που δεν του έμαθαν στο Στρατηγάκη, εκτός αν πρόκειται για κανένα περίεργο που μπορεί να αποδειχτεί παγίδα. Για να είναι κάποιος επαγγελματίας της γλώσσας, σίγουρα θα την μιλάει κάπως και θα έχει αντιληφθεί την προφορά. Πιο σχετικό είναι να ξέρουμε πώς το λέμε στα ελληνικά. Και στα ελληνικά δεν έχουμε μακρά φωνήεντα και διφθόγγους σαν το όου και το άου των Άγγλων, οπότε οι πολλές τσιριτζάντζουλες στη μεταγραφή είναι υπερβολικές. είναι σαν κάτι νεοφερμένους Έλληνες στην Αγγλία που τους ακούω να τα λέει όλα τα ο σαν ο-ου (δίφθογγο ξεκάθαρο), και να μας φλομώνουν στο γκουντμό-ούρνινγκ και το ό-ούπεν και κλό-ούζντ. Ούτε λιγότερο αλλοδαποί ακούγονται, ούτε συνεννοούνται καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2014)

SBE said:


> Και στα ελληνικά δεν έχουμε μακρά φωνήεντα και διφθόγγους σαν το όου και το άου των Άγγλων


Χελόου: μια χαρά έχουμε και Αχελώου και Αρχελάου. Πώς να πούμε τον Νατ Κινγκ Κόουλ, δηλαδή; (Γλίτωσε την περίοδο του εξελληνισμού ο άνθρωπος.) 

Στο #6458 περιορίστηκα σε μερικά παραδείγματα, ίσα ίσα για να δείξω ότι δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε την ίδια προσέγγιση σε όλους αυτούς τους ήχους. Αλλά το φόρουμ δεν είναι 100% μεταφραστικό, για να σκεφτόμαστε μόνο τους μεταφραστές. Είναι ευρύτερα γλωσσικό, οπότε ας λέμε καμιά φορά και ποια είναι η σωστή προφορά για όσους τολμούν και να μιλάνε εκτός από το να μεταφράζουν.


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Πώς να πούμε τον Νατ Κινγκ Κόουλ, δηλαδή; (Γλίτωσε την περίοδο του εξελληνισμού ο άνθρωπος.)
> ...



Τη γλίτωσε, μέχρι τώρα: Ναθαναήλ Άναξ Κράμβης (κατά κόσμον Nathaniel Adams Coles: Ναθαναήλ Αδάμου Κραμβών).


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> Χελόου: μια χαρά έχουμε και Αχελώου και Αρχελάου.



ΟΚ, κατάλαβα, είσαι της σχολής των Ελλήνων που λένε ο-ούπεν και κλο-ούζντ και πιστέυεις ότι τα /οu/ και /əʊ/ είναι το ίδιο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2014)

Ναι, το ίδιο ακριβώς νομίζουν κι όσοι ακούνε τ' αγγλικά μου.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ναι, το ίδιο ακριβώς νομίζουν κι όσοι ακούνε τ' αγγλικά μου.


Εννοείς τους Άγγλους που νομίζουν ότι τους δουλεύεις όταν τους λες ότι είσαι Έλληνας; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2014)

Γίνεται "πυρ ομαδόν" όταν αυτός που πυροβολεί είναι ένας;

Από το in.gr:
Πυρ ομαδόν κατά Τσίπρα και Κουβέλη από τον Αδ. Γεωργιάδη

*ΛΚΝ: ομαδόν, επίρρ. : (λόγ.) ομαδικά. || (στρατ.) Πυρά ~.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2014)

Ειδικά από τον πληθωρικό και πανταχού παρόντα Υπ. Υγείας, μπορεί... ;) :devil:


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 27, 2014)

Σε ποια ταινία αιχμαλωτίζει ένας στρατιώτης μόνος του πολλούς Γερμανούς, και όταν τον ρωτάει ο διοικητής του «Πώς;», αυτός απαντάει «Τους περικύκλωσα»; :-D :-D


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2014)

Μα δεν είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό ότι ο Σπυράδωνης κατέχει το προσόν της πολλαπλής παρουσίας; Πυροβολεί ταυτόχρονα από δέκα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια. Μπαράζ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Σε ποια ταινία αιχμαλωτίζει ένας στρατιώτης μόνος του πολλούς Γερμανούς, και όταν τον ρωτάει ο διοικητής του «Πώς;», αυτός απαντάει «Τους περικύκλωσα»; :-D :-D



Ας αρχίσουμε από τον Ichabod Howard.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 27, 2014)

Μένω άλαλος - αυτό θα πει τεκμηρίωση!


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Γίνεται "πυρ ομαδόν" όταν αυτός που πυροβολεί είναι ένας;
> 
> Από το in.gr:
> Πυρ ομαδόν κατά Τσίπρα και Κουβέλη από τον Αδ. Γεωργιάδη
> ...



Το "κατά ριπάς" δεν θα μπορούσε να εκφράσει κάπως καλύτερα την κατάσταση; Το "ομαδόν", πάντως, μου φαίνεται εντελώς ξεκούδουνο εν προκειμένω. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μα δεν είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό ότι ο Σπυράδωνης κατέχει το προσόν της πολλαπλής παρουσίας; Πυροβολεί ταυτόχρονα από δέκα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια. Μπαράζ!


Adonis "The Mask" Loki








and his unseen, silent partner:






Oμοβροντάν' και πάν'.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 27, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Το "κατά ριπάς" δεν θα μπορούσε να εκφράσει κάπως καλύτερα την κατάσταση; Το "ομαδόν", πάντως, μου φαίνεται εντελώς ξεκούδουνο εν προκειμένω. ;)



Ή _κατά βούληση_ και _κατά πάντων_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2014)

Το COPD, Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease, δηλαδή η χρόνια αποφρακτική πνευμονοπάθεια (ΧΑΠ) έχει χιλιάδες ευρήματα στο ελληνικό γκουγκλ. Η απόδοση "χρόνια παρεμποδιστική πνευμονική πάθηση" έχει μερικές δεκάδες ευρήματα, κανένα από αυτά δεν φαίνεται να είναι από έγκυρο ιστότοπο, π.χ. Katina24.gr, Ofono.gr, Postokano.gr, Alalum.Wordpress.com και διάφορα τέτοια. Ένα εύρημα είναι από τον ιστότοπο του μη κερδοσκοπικού οργανισμού Cystic Fibrosis, αλλά πιθανόν να πρόκειται για ερασιτεχνική μετάφραση. Ο ρεπόρτερ του Έθνους, παριστάνοντας και τον μεταφραστή, κατάφερε να διαλέξει τη δεύτερη απόδοση.

Ο Λόσον άρχισε το κάπνισμα σε ηλικία μόλις 14 ετών και το συνέχισε μέχρι τη στιγμή, πριν από μερικά χρόνια, που διαγνώστηκε με χρόνια παρεμποδιστική πνευμονική πάθηση (COPD).
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22769&subid=2&pubid=63954647​


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Ο ρεπόρτερ του Έθνους, παριστάνοντας και τον μεταφραστή, κατάφερε να διαλέξει τη δεύτερη απόδοση.


Είναι ευτυχής πάντως που δεν γνωρίζει το ΧΑΠ (και του ευχόμαστε να μην το μάθει). 
Επίσης να συνεχίσει να πιστεύει ότι ο καρκίνος είναι ζώδιο...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είναι ευτυχής πάντως που δεν γνωρίζει το ΧΑΠ (και του ευχόμαστε να μην το μάθει).


Κι εγώ του εύχομαι να μην το μάθει ποτέ από πρώτο χέρι, αλλά όταν κάνεις τον δημοσιογράφο χρειάζεται να έχεις λιγουλάκι ευρύτερη εγκυκλοπαιδική μόρφωση.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 28, 2014)

Δημοσιογραφικού μεγαλείου συνέχεια:

Προφανώς ο Τέρενς πιστεύει πως οι ντόκοι της Κεφαλλονιάς έχουν σύνδεση με τον Εγκέλαδο και δέχονται κλήσεις. Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε, που λένε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2014)

Θα έλεγα ότι μπορεί να είναι και συνέπεια του οτοκορέκτ, αλλά είμαι σδεχόν βέβαιος ότι το οτοκορέκτ χεν ξέρει τις δέστρες...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 30, 2014)

Δεν θα υπεισέλθω στην ουσία του άρθρου --άλλωστε δεν είναι το κατάλληλο νήμα--, θα σταθώ απλώς στο γλωσσικόν του πράγματος:

Τους απαράδεκτους αυτούς ισχυρισμούς δεν μπορούσε να πιστέψει ούτε η μεταφράστρια η οποία υπέθεσε ότι δεν αφορούν τον κ. Τσίπρα αλλά την Κύπρο.

Και ούτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο των συναδέλφων που κάνουν διερμηνεία (δε θα μπορούσα ποτέ να διαχειριστώ το άγχος της), αλλά από πού κι ως πού _Κύπρος _το Τσίπρας; Αν δεν απατώμαι, ο κύριος Κάρας μιλούσε αγγλικά, και την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα η Κύπρος στα αγγλικά προφερόταν SY-pruhss ή κάπως έτσι, τελοσπάντων. 

υγ. Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν έχω ακούσει το επίμαχο σημείο, αλλά ομολογώ ότι απόρησα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2014)

Στο Βήμα έχει μια εξήγηση που μου φαίνεται λογική:


Αν και ο κ. Κάρας μιλούσε στα αγγλικά, ωστόσο η γερμανική προφορά του προκάλεσε μεταφραστική σύγχυση, η οποία οφείλεται στο ότι ενώ αναφερόταν στον κ. Τσίπρα, η διερμηνέας νόμισε ότι άκουσε τη λέξη «Zypern» (όπως λέγεται η Κύπρος στα Γερμανικά).​
Φαντάζομαι ότι της μίλησαν της διερμηνέα (και όχι της μεταφράστριας) εκεί στο λεφτ.γκρ διόρθωση: στο www.thepressproject.gr για να διατυπώνουν αυτήν την άποψη εκ μέρους της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2014)

Μπα, πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να πρόφερε τον Τσίπρα ως Τσάιπρας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Δεν έχω ώρα για να παίξω τον ντετέκτιβ σ' αυτή την υπόθεση, αλλά το όλο σκηνικό θυμίζει κάτι σε «Χαμένοι στη μετάφραση» — όπου το περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον βρίσκεται στο τι μπορεί να συνέβη στη συνάντηση Κάρας–Τσίπρα στο Στρασβούργο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

ΟΚ, ευκολάκι. Ο Κάρας πρόφερε το «Τσίπρας» έτσι που ακούστηκε «Σίπρας» και η διερμηνέας θεώρησε ότι ήταν λάθος αντί για το «Σάιπρας».


----------



## sarant (Jan 30, 2014)

Στο βίντεο που ακολουθεί μπορείτε να ακούσετε ότι ο Κάρας μιλάει αγγλικά με πολύ βαριά γερμανική προφορά. Στη συνέχεια ακούγεται ο Γάλλος συνεισηγητής, που μιλάει αγγλικά επίσης με ολοφάνερο γαλλικό αξάν. Μάλιστα, αδειάζει τον Κάρας, δείχνοντας ένα "πρεσιέζ ντοκιμέντ" (precious document) που τους έδωσε ο Τσίπρας στη συνάντησή τους.

Πάντως, ακόμα και έτσι, είναι σοβαρό λάθος της διερμηνέας.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6HTGHDqHB4


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Ναι, μπράβο. Σ' αυτό το ηχητικό στήριξα τις υποθέσεις μου. Όσο για το κομμάτι Στρασβούργου υποθέτω ότι ο Τσίπρας ήθελε να κριθούν οι θέσεις του με βάση το κείμενο που κατέθεσε και όχι από δυο σύντομες κουβέντες όπου όλοι θα μιλούσαν αγγλικά κατώτερα του επιπέδου του Φάρατζ (ο οποίος τουλάχιστον λέει τα όσα λέει με καλή προφορά...).


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ναι, μπράβο. Σ' αυτό το ηχητικό στήριξα τις υποθέσεις μου. Όσο για το κομμάτι Στρασβούργου υποθέτω ότι ο Τσίπρας ήθελε να κριθούν οι θέσεις του με βάση το κείμενο που κατέθεσε και όχι από δυο σύντομες κουβέντες όπου όλοι θα μιλούσαν αγγλικά κατώτερα του επιπέδου του Φάρατζ (ο οποίος τουλάχιστον λέει τα όσα λέει με καλή προφορά...).



Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο ο Φάρατζ να μην έχει σχετικώς καλή προφορά στη μητρική γλώσσα του... (ή χάνω κάτι που δεν θα έπρεπε;) ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο ο Φάρατζ να μην έχει σχετικώς καλή προφορά στη μητρική γλώσσα του... (ή χάνω κάτι που δεν θα έπρεπε;) ;)


Υποθέτω ότι σε συζητήσεις όπου Γάλλοι, Γερμανοί και Έλληνες επιδιώκουν να συνεννοηθούν με διάφορους γλωσσικούς και χρονικούς περιορισμούς, το αποτέλεσμα της συνεννόησης δεν είναι το ίδιο καλό με το αποτέλεσμα που επιδιώκει μια γραπτή έκθεση. Αν μιλάς σε μια ξένη γλώσσα που είναι ξένη και σ' αυτόν που σε ακούει, υπάρχουν τα αναμενόμενα προβλήματα. Αν χρησιμοποιηθούν διερμηνείς, δεν αποκλείεται να προκύψουν, όπως τώρα, άλλου είδους προβλήματα. Όλα αυτά μέσα σε συμπιεσμένο χρόνο. Αντί να υπάρχει αυτό το άγχος, καταθέτεις και μια γραπτή έκθεση και ελπίζεις να τη διαβάσει ο άλλος. Αυτά είναι τα συνηθισμένα προβλήματα μιας πολυεθνικής και πολύγλωσσης κοινότητας και δεν χρειάζεται να τα μεγαλοποιούμε.

Από την άλλη, ο κ. Φάρατζ, που μιλάει στη μητρική του γλώσσα και του αρέσει να την αξιοποιεί και με λογοπαίγνια και με στόμφο, είναι η απόδειξη του πώς μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς τόσο άψογα ένα εργαλείο για να φτιάξεις νοηματικά εκτρώματα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2014)

Θα περίμενα ο διερμηνέας να έχει ακούσει αρκετή αγγλική γλώσσα για να καταλαβαίνει ότι το ts στην αρχή της λέξης δυσκολεύει γενικά τους αγγλόφωνους αλλά και πολλούς άλλους. Βοηθάει επίσης να έχεις επίγνωση του θέματος της συζήτησης, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ανέκδοτο. 
Πάω τώρα να πιω ένα Σάνταλη μαζί με τη φίλη μου την Τιζένη. 
(Τσάνταλη, Τζένη)


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2014)

Ο Γιανουκόβιτς *κατηγορεί την αντιπολίτευση για «άμβλυνση της έντασης»* παρά τις ενέργειες της κυβέρνησης και του κοινοβουλίου για την εξεύρεση μιας συμβιβαστικής λύσης στο πολιτικό αδιέξοδο της χώρας.
Από εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2014)

Αυτό μου θυμίζει την ιατροδικαστική έκφραση "τραύματα από αμβλύ όργανο" που στοιχηματίζω ότι πολλοί θα φαντάζονται πως είναι ένα μυτερό μαχαίρι...


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Costas said:


> Αυτό μου θυμίζει την ιατροδικαστική έκφραση "τραύματα από αμβλύ όργανο" που στοιχηματίζω ότι πολλοί θα φαντάζονται πως είναι ένα μυτερό μαχαίρι...



Ε, ναι, κι εγώ μ' αυτούς ήμουνα κάποτε, αμβλύνους, μέχρι να χωνέψω τι θα πει _αμβλύ _(τότε που κάναμε τις γωνίες στο σχολείο, οξεία η μυτερή, αμβλεία η κουτσουμπή, μνημονικό βοήθημα και για την _άμβλυση/όξυνση_). Κοίτα όμως τι σου είναι οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις: όταν διάβασα το αποπάνω του Θέμη, αυτό με το «αμβλύ όργανο» πετάχτηκε πρώτο συνειρμικά στο νου μου. 
Μα το εφόνευσα με αμβλύ όργανο, το γρόθο: μια στην κεφαλή και σέκος.


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2014)

Μα κι εγώ τη γεωμετρία χρησιμοποιούσα για να σιγουράρω το νόημα. Αθάνατο Δημοτικό σχολείο!


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2014)

...
Ναι, ναι, στο δημοτικό. Τώρα, πού είχα ακούσει το «αμβλύ όργανο» οχτώ-εννιά χρονών πριν μάθω τις γωνίες και το σταντάρω... 
Από κάναν Λαμπίρη στο ραδιόφωνο, κάναν Μπέκα σε βιβλίο, ποιος ξέρει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2014)

Αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται ότι το _αμβλύ _δεν είναι κάτι που χρησιμοποιούμε στην καθομιλουμένη εδώ και πάααααρα πολύ καιρό. Στην γεωμετρία έχουμε διατηρήσει όλες τις απαρχαιωμένες εκφράσεις των γνωστών ΑΗΠ και για ό,τι ανακαλύφθηκε μετά τον Ήρωνα φτιάξαμε νέους αρχαϊσμούς. Θυμάμαι ότι τα μισά μαθηματικά του δημοτικού μού φαίνονταν αλαμπουρνέζικα· είτε λέγαμε σκαληνό είτε μπουρουμπουντούρ, το ένα και τ' αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2014)

Αμβλεία γωνία είναι και το μπούμερανγκ, έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Με μπόλικες γλωσσικές σάλτσες, όμως. Βλέπω το μέγκα δώσ' του κι ανακαλύπτει νέα γλωσσικά μέσα. Ο αφιχθής άνδρας κι ο σύντροφός του που δεν επέζησε της περιπέτειας. Προβλέπω σύντομα οι δημοσιογράφοι να καταργούν την αιτιατική τελείως. Αυτός ο _αφιχθής _κλίνεται όπως ο _απεχθής_;



Αυτό το γλωσσικό που απασχόλησε κόσμο στο άλλο νήμα, μου θύμισε δυο ωραία του Mega (χτεσινά). Το ένα ήταν ένα στιγμιαίο ολίσθημα, που διορθώθηκε αμέσως, αλλά ήταν τόσο χαριτωμένο που νομίζω ότι αξίζει να απαθανατιστεί:

Εκεί που η είδηση αφορούσε κάποια επίθεση του Σαμαρά στον Σύριζα και αναφορά σε πιστοποιητικά (πολιτικών ή κοινωνικών) φρονημάτων, εμφανίστηκε στην ταμπελίτσα αποκάτω η φράση «πιστοποιητικά φρονιμότητας». 

Στο βραδινό δελτίο, ρεπόρτερ που το όνομά του θα έπρεπε κανονικά να του απαγορεύει τα λάθη, αναφέρθηκε σε φορολογούμενους που «αδυνατούν να αντεπεξέλθουν των υποχρεώσεων που έχουν προς την εφορία». Διαπιστώνω ότι αυτή η λανθασμένη γενική (το σωστό, βέβαια, είναι «να αντεπεξέλθουν στις υποχρεώσεις τους» έχει διάδοση:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="αντεπεξέλθει+των"
Αλλά τόσα είναι άλλωστε τα διπλά λάθη με «*ανταπεξέλθει των»... :scared:


----------



## pidyo (Feb 1, 2014)

Το νέο επίθετο νεοοαποκτηθής (κλίνεται κατά το πολυπληθής). Πρόλαβαν και το διόρθωσαν στον τίτλο, όχι όμως και στην πρώτη αράδα του κειμένου.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2014)

Τα κακά του αυτόματου υποτιτλισμού με την αναγνώριση φωνής.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2014)

SBE said:


> Τα κακά του αυτόματου υποτιτλισμού με την αναγνώριση φωνής.
> View attachment 4303



Ιπποτιτλισμός! :laugh:

Από το σχετικό νήμα των *Ιππολογισμών*:



Themis said:


> Κουίζ για ιππονηματίζοντες: Αν βρείτε, σε ποιο έτος μπήκε σήμερα η Κίνα; Ίππουλη ερώτηση...



Στο έτος της ιππόρνης. 



daeman said:


> ...
> *ιπποσχετική*: η επιστολή που αναφέρεται σε ίππους




People around the globe celebrate, laughing...
Subtitlists on the ball around the globe laugh, celebrating a small victory in the Man vs. Machine saga.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Από το skai.gr, πλούσια η συγκομιδή, αλλά το βάζω εδώ γιατί το πρώτο που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν "η ατζέντης" και μετά πρόσεξα τα άλλα δύο:
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την ατζέντη ο Γούντι Άλεν θα αντιδράσει «πολύ γρήγορα». Η Νταρτ είπε επίσης ότι καμία δίωξη είχε κινηθεί κατά του σκηνοθέτη και καμία ένδειξη της σεξουαλικής επίθεσης είχε αναπτυχθεί από ανεξάρτητους εμπειρογνώμονες που διορίζονται από δικαστήριο.



«Τίποτα κατάλαβε τόσα χρόνια». Έτσι διαμορφώθηκε η σκέψη στο μυαλό μου όταν διάβασα τα δυο _καμία_ παραπάνω.

Ένα παρόμοιο αλλά λιγότερο φρικαλέο βρήκα σε προχτεσινό σημείωμα του Π. Μανδραβέλη:

Η ιδιωτικοποίηση, με χίλια βάσανα και περισσότερες διαμαρτυρίες σύσσωμης της αντιπολίτευσης, έγινε. Τώρα, που *όλες οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν*, δεν ακούμε το παραμικρό στα κανάλια για το λιμάνι που θα γινόταν χώρος της Μαφίας, στρατόπεδο της δουλείας κ.λπ.

Η σύνταξη «όλοι ... δεν ...» χρησιμοποιείται σε περιπτώσεις όπως «όλες οι γάτες δεν είναι μαύρες», «όλοι οι δρόμοι δεν οδηγούν στη Ρώμη», που θα μπορούσαν να διατυπωθούν και με καλύτερη έμφαση: «δεν είναι μαύρες όλες οι γάτες», «δεν οδηγούν στη Ρώμη όλοι οι δρόμοι». Στις αρνητικές αυτές συντάξεις η σημασία είναι «εκτός από το ένα υπάρχει και το άλλο».

Η απόλυτα αρνητική διατύπωση που επιδιώκει ο Π.Μ. πρέπει να γίνει «καμιά καταστροφική πρόβλεψη δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε», «καμιά από τις καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε». (Αρκεί να μην αφήσετε τη διατύπωση στον συντάκτη που τρώει τα «δεν».  )



Συνέχεια της συζήτησης στο νήμα: *Δεν μπαίνουν όλα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14487-Δεν-μπαίνουν-όλα-στο-ίδιο-τσουβάλι


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Ειδικό μηχάνημα, λέει η καλή ρεπόρτερ στο Mega, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για να ανοίξει τους δρόμους στην Κεφαλονιά. «Ειδικό μηχάνημα, γαιοπροωθητή μού είπαν ότι το λένε...». Γιά κοίτα που έγιναν ειδικό μηχάνημα οι μπουλντόζες!

Τεστ: ποια επιλογή είναι πιο διαδεδομένη;

(α) γαιοπροωθητής
(α) γεωπροωθητής
(α) γαιοπροωθητήρας
(α) γεωπροωθητήρας


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2014)

Από τα θλιβερά ρεπορτάζ για το θάνατο του Χόφμαν:

Αστυνομική πηγή δήλωσε ότι στο διαμέρισμα του ηθοποιού βρέθηκαν δύο διαφορετικά είδη ηρωίνης: O «άσος σπαθί» και ο «άσος καρδιά», όπως ονομάζονται.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231292507

Το αγγλικό, όπως θα το φανταστήκατε:
The bags were stamped with "Ace of Hearts" and "Ace of Spades" -- street names for the heroin, the sources said.

Από ηρωίνη δεν ξέρω αλλά στις τράπουλες (από τις οποίες κάτι ξέρω) το «ace of hearts» είναι «άσος κούπα».


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2014)

...
Kαι ο «Ace of Spades» δεν είναι ο «άσος σπαθί», βέβαια. 






Μπαστούνι έπρεπε να γράψει, μπαστούνια τα βρήκε με όλα τα φύλλα.

«Όπως ονομάζονται», λέει. :laugh: Διπλό κουτέλωμα. 
*Ορολογία του πόκερ*

Κι εκεί ο άσος καρό, ace of diamonds.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2014)

Χα χα, κοιμόμουνα. Ούτε που είδα το εγγλέζικο, μου έφτανε που το «άσος σπαθί» ήταν αρκούντως χαρτοπαικτικό. 
Οπότε... ζευγάρωσε ο μεταφραστής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2014)

nickel said:


> Από τα θλιβερά ρεπορτάζ για το θάνατο του Χόφμαν:
> 
> Αστυνομική πηγή δήλωσε ότι στο διαμέρισμα του ηθοποιού βρέθηκαν δύο διαφορετικά είδη ηρωίνης: O «άσος σπαθί» και ο «άσος καρδιά», όπως ονομάζονται.
> http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231292507
> ...



Πέρα από το λάθος που επισήμανε ο Δαεμάνος, δεν βλέπω ουσιαστικό λάθος στο _άσος καρδιά_. Μπορεί για τους χαρτοπαίκτες να είναι _κούπα_ αλλά στην καθομιλουμένη χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος _καρδιά_· συχνά ή όχι δεν έχει σημασία. Είναι σαν να αρνείσαι ότι ο κόσμος λέει _κομπιούτερ_ το τηλεχειριστήριο της τηλεόρασης. Στην τελική το σχήμα της τράπουλας είναι καρδιά και όχι κούπα, ενώ το τηλεχειριστήριο της τηλεόρασης δεν είναι σε καμμιά περίπτωση υπολογιστής.

Το λάθος spade=σπαθί, είναι μάλλον του τύπου north=νότος.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2014)

Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να λέει "άσος καρδιά" αντί για "άσος κούπα". Ούτε χαρτοπαίκτη ούτε μη χαρτοπαίκτη. Ενώ άπειρες φορές έχω πει "κομπιουτεράκι" το τηλεχειριστήριο. Πού το έχεις ακούσει, Ελληγεννή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2014)

Από φίλους, γνωστούς, συγγενείς και παντελώς άσχετους. Για την ακρίβεια, πρώτη φορά πρέπει να άκουσα να λένε _κούπα_ κάπου στα 16. Θυμάμαι ότι μού είχε φανεί πολύ παράξενο γιατί δεν καταλάβαινα πού έβλεπαν την κούπα. Και τώρα το ακούω συχνά-πυκνά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2014)

Mα καλά, ποιός λέει το τηλεκοντρόλ κομπιούτερ;


----------



## sarant (Feb 4, 2014)

Το τηλεκοντρόλ το λένε κομπιούτερ κάποιοι, γέροι κυρίως. Και το άλογο το έλεγε ντεντένι η αδερφή μου. Αλλά άμα τα δω σε μετάφραση θα τα διορθώσω -εκτός αν μιλάει μωρό ή κάνει λογοπαίγνιο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2014)

Ουπς, την κάναμε από καρδιές. :)

Ο συνονόματος δεν πήρε θέση για τις κούπες, αλλά, αν έρθει στα χέρια μου «άσος καρδιά», θα τον κακοκαρδίσω τον μεταφραστή.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 4, 2014)

Τη θλιβερή (απ' όποια πλευρά κι αν την κοιτάξεις) ιστορία της Ντίλαν την αφήνω ασχολίαστη.

Όμως, καλέ μου Άρη, ο όρκος δεν είναι οπιούχο, ούτε αλκοολούχο, ούτε προκαλεί άλλες παρενέργειες εκτός από τις συνέπειες που προβλέπει ο νόμος σε περίπτωση ψευδομαρτυρίας. Γι' αυτό βρες έναν τρόπο να διατυπώσεις κάπως αλλιώς εκείνο το μάλλον αστείο όντας υπό την επήρεια του όρκου Γιατί άλλο under oath και άλλο under the influence. ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Όμως, καλέ μου Άρη, ο όρκος δεν είναι οπιούχο, ούτε αλκοολούχο, ούτε προκαλεί άλλες παρενέργειες εκτός από τις συνέπειες που προβλέπει ο νόμος σε περίπτωση ψευδομαρτυρίας. Γι' αυτό βρες έναν τρόπο να διατυπώσεις κάπως αλλιώς εκείνο το μάλλον αστείο όντας υπό την επήρεια του όρκου Γιατί άλλο under oath και άλλο under the influence. ;)



Ψψψτ. Ψψψψτ. Να σου πω... Έχω πράμα καλό, από καινούργιο κονέ. Διάλεξε: έχω «άσο καρδιά», «άσο τριφύλλι», «άσο κουτάλι», «άσο ρόμβο», άσο μαλακό, άσο σκέτο («κασετίνα» μου το 'πανε, ναι, «κασετίνα», τι να σου πω; σαν κουτί μου μοιάζει εμένα, αλλά «κασετίνα» το λένε όλοι) κι ένα καινούργιο σταφ που μου 'ρθε χτες, καλό αλλά πολύ ζόρικο, σου κόβει τα πόδια. «Όρκο» το λένε, θες να δοκιμάσεις; :devil: Άντε, πάρε όσο προλαβαίνεις, πριν πλακώσουν τα ορκόνια, οι «Ορκωτοί», οι Ασασίνοι. Όχι, «ντεντένι» δεν έχω, τι να λέει πια αυτό μπροστά στον «όρκο;»  Κάτσε, γιατί όπου να 'ναι περιμένω μια γερή δόση. Ναι, ναι, «μνημόνιο» από την «Τρόικα».


----------



## bernardina (Feb 4, 2014)

μνημόνια και ορκωτά και άλλα μουσαντένια...
για δες τα πώς χοροπηδούν τα κάτασπρα ντεντένια ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2014)

sarant said:


> Το τηλεκοντρόλ το λένε κομπιούτερ κάποιοι, γέροι κυρίως. Και το άλογο το έλεγε ντεντένι η αδερφή μου. Αλλά άμα τα δω σε μετάφραση θα τα διορθώσω -εκτός αν μιλάει μωρό ή κάνει λογοπαίγνιο.



Κι εγώ θα έκανα το ίδιο αλλά το θέμα είναι αν το θεωρούμε γκάφα ή όχι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2014)

Μόλις τώρα έκανα έναν όρκο ξεγυρισμένο, μέχρι και χέρι στο Ευαγγέλιο λέμε. Δε με πιάνουν ούτε οι ορκωτοί λογιστές.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2014)

Από την ταινία The Bucket List χθες το βράδυ στο Σταρ:

What is the Mariana Trench?
Ποια είναι η Μαριάνα Τρεντς;

Όμως, στη γεωγραφία της Α' Γυμνασίου μάθαμε για την Τάφρο των Μαριανών. Άσε που αν μιλούσε για άνθρωπο η διατύπωση θα ήταν "*Who is* Mariana Trench", όχι "*What is the*...?" 
Ας προσθέσουμε λοιπόν κι αυτή τη Μαριάνα στη στρατιά των ανύπαρκτων. 

Λίγο πιο κάτω, το heart attack αποδόθηκε εγκεφαλικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2014)

Ωκεανογράφος με έδρα στο πανεπιστήμιο της Νομανσλάνδης;



Alexandra said:


> Λίγο πιο κάτω, το heart attack αποδόθηκε εγκεφαλικό.



Μπορεί να είναι της σχολής του Αριστοτέλη, που πίστευε ότι η καρδιά είναι το κέντρο σκέψης. 

Πέρα απ' τ' αστεία, πώς είναι δυνατόν να κάνει κανείς τέτοιο λάθος;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 5, 2014)

Κι όχι μόνο αυτό. Ήταν και νοηματικά λάθος. Γιατί, για ποιο λόγο να είναι τυχερότερος κάποιος με εγκεφαλικό από κάποιον με καρκίνο; Νομίζει κανείς ότι είναι ευχάριστο; 
Ο ήρωας εννοούσε πως είναι τυχερός όποιος πηγαίνει μπαμ και κάτω, κι όχι αυτός που περνάει όλη τη νύχτα αγκαλιά με τη λεκάνη ύστερα από τη χημειοθεραπεία...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2014)

Το είδα κι εγώ (και το έχω ξαναδεί, είναι τρίτη φορά που βλέπω αυτήν την ταινία στην τηλεόραση), και σκέφτηκα περίπου το ίδιο, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν ήταν λάθος ή αν ο μεταφραστής ήθελε να παίξει με το γεγονός ότι ο ομιλών δεν είχε ιδέα για το τι είναι η τάφρος των Μαριάνων. 
Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχεις δίκιο και να μην κατάλαβε ούτε ο ίδιος ο μεταφραστής, αλλά κρατώ μια επιφύλαξη...

Το ίδιο και για το εγκεφαλικό, μπορεί να του φάνηκε πιο "γελαδερό" να βάλει εγκεφαλικό αντί για καρδιακή προσβολή ή κάτι τέτοιο. Έτσι κι έτσι δεν έπαιζε ρόλο στην εξέλιξη της ταινίας, ο Νίκολσον απλώς λέει "τι τυχεροί αυτοί που παθαίνουν εγκεφαλικό" σε σχέση με τον καρκίνο που έχει ο ίδιος, επειδή πάνε υποτίθεται μπαμ και κάτω, όπως είπε η προλαλήσασα.
Βέβαια και πάλι, η καρδιακή προσβολή σε αφήνει σέκο, ενώ το εγκεφαλικό μπορεί να σε αφήσει φυτό σε γλάστρα. Εγώ δεν θα το άλλαζα στη μετάφραση, αλλά και πάλι κρατώ μια μικρή επιφύλαξη, μήπως ήταν επιλογή και όχι λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2014)

Ακριβώς, το heart attack χαρακτηρίζεται από το "μπαμ και κάτω" (αν δεν σε σώσουν), ενώ το εγκεφαλικό δεν είναι ταυτισμένο με γρήγορο θάνατο, αλλά με βασανιστικές αδυναμίες μετά.


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2014)

*Δεν είναι δυνατόν... δεν είναι δυνατόν... δεν είναι δυνατόν...*

Εξανίσταται ο Ανδρέας Παππάς στο τελευταίο τεύχος του _The Book's Journal_ (τ. 40, Φεβρουάριος 2014)*

Δεν είναι δυνατόν...
*
Γενικώς, δεν έχω σε ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση τη μαργαριτολογία. Με άλλα λόγια, το θεωρώ λίγο μίζερο και φτηνό να βαστάει κανείς το (γλωσσικό) ντουφέκι ή το (γλωσσικό) υποδεκάμετρο και να περιμένει πότε κάποιου θα του ξεφύγει κάποια κοτσάνα ή κάποιο μαργαριτάρι, ώστε να τον λοιδορήσει ή να τον κατακεραυνώσει. Τα πράγματα, ωστόσο, διαφέρουν όταν πρόκειται για επαγγελματίες, και ειδικότερα για ανθρώπους που εργάζονται στα ΜΜΕ και ψωμίζονται από αυτά. Δεν είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να (αυτο)αποκαλείται δημοσιογράφος ή σχολιαστής και να μην ξέρει την τύφλα του, κυρίως στο πεδίο εκείνο που, σε παλαιότερες εποχές, το αποκαλούσαμε γενικές ή εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν, λοιπόν, να έχεις την ευθύνη για τα κείμενα που «τρέχουν» στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης και οι θεατές μεγάλων καναλιών να διαβάζουν _«ου__δής _δικαιούται... δήλωσε ο κ. Ψ», ή «νέα _ευρύματα _έρχονται στο φως». 

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να εργάζεσαι επί χρόνια ως ανταποκρίτρια στη Γαλλία (!) και να μην ξέρεις ότι Rhône δεν είναι ο Ρήνος (!) αλλά ο Ροδανός.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να είσαι υπεύθυνος για τα διεθνή και να μην ξέρεις ότι το Palazzo Chigi, έδρα του Ιταλού πρωθυπουργού, δεν λέγεται Παλάτσο/Μέγαρο Τσίγκι (!), αλλά Παλάτσο Κίτζι, από το όνομα της μεγάλης οικογένειας τραπεζιτών της Σιένας (αυτό εκ του περισσού, μιας και έγινε λόγος). 

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να γράφεις κείμενο με θέμα τις όπερες του Μότσαρτ και να αναφέρεσαι αντί στη _Μεγαλοψυχία του Τίτου, _Ρωμαίου αυτοκράτορα, στη _Μεγαλοψυχία του Τίτο _(ως τροφοδότη, έως το 1948, των Ελλήνων κομμουνιστών ανταρτών στον Γράμμο και το Βίτσι, μήπως;).

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να θέλεις να παραλληλίσεις τα ερωτικά σκάνδαλα του Ολάντ με αντίστοιχα συμβάντα κατά το παρελθόν, να αντλείς από ξένες πηγές τη γνωστή ιστορία με τον Γάλλο πρόεδρο Φελίξ Φωρ (Félix Faure) ­πέθανε το 1899 από εμβολή στο γραφείο του, την ώρα που μια αμφιλεγόμενη κυρία της εποχής τον είχε μόλις... βοηθήσει να χαλαρώσει λίγο— και να κάνεις λόγο, στα ελληνικά, για τον Φελίξ Φωρέ (!).

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να αναφέρεσαι στη Νύχτα του Αγίου Βαρθολομαίου, να διαβάζεις για τον Henri IV, και να τον μετατρέπεις ελληνικά σε Ερρίκο 14ο (!). 

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να αναζητάς —λόγω του φαινομένου Λε Πεν— τις ρίζες της γαλλικής ακροδεξιάς, να διαβάζεις κάπου για τον Σαρλ Μωράς (Charles Maurras), ιδρυτή και ηγέτη της Action Française, και να γράφεις για τον Μάουρας (!). 

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δουλεύεις στο πάλαι ποτέ Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα, να έχεις καθημερινή εκπομπή κλασικής μουσικής, και να λες ο _Ολιβιέρ _Μεσιάν, _ιμπρο__μπτύ_ και_ σαλούτ ντ’ __αμούρ_, αλλά και να αναφέρεις τη διάσημη Ορχήστρα της Ρομανικής Ελβετίας (Orchestre de la Suisse Romande) ως Ορχήστρα της Ελβετικής Ρομανδίας (!).

Δεν είναι δυνατόν, δεν είναι δυνατόν, δεν είναι δυνατόν… Στο μέτρο —επαναλαμβάνω— που δεν είσαι ένας απλός πολίτης, ο οποίος στο κάτω κάτω δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζει ξένες γλώσσες, αλλά επαγγελματίας, του οποίου δουλειά είναι —υποτίθεται— να ενημερώνει τον αναγνώστη/ακροατή/θεατή. Και μάλιστα όλα αυτά σε μια εποχή οπότε, με το διαδίκτυο, σε όλες αυτές τις γνώσεις ή/και τις πληροφορίες η πρόσβαση είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη απ’ ό,τι ήταν παλιότερα (υπάρχει ακόμα και ειδικό site όπου μπορείς να ακούσεις πώς προφέρεται στη γλώσσα του οποιοδήποτε όνομα).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 5, 2014)

Εγώ, πάλι, που δεν έχω κανέναν ενδοιασμό να μαζεύω μαργαριταράκια, θυμήθηκα το Ξενοδοχείο Ματινιόν (!) και τον Ανύπαρκτο Φρασνουά. 




http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hôtel_Matignon


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι σχεδόν πάντα νιώθω ενοχικά όταν συλλέγω μαργαρίτες, ακριβώς επειδή το βρίσκω (θεωρητικά) μίζερο το να στέκω καραούλι να κατακεραυνώσω συναδέλφους, αλλά η παρόρμηση να το κάνω είναι δυνατότερη από μένα, που λέμε και στα ελληνικά. Το κάνω μηχανικά, ασυναίσθητα, ψυχαναγκαστικά, ενστικτώδικα θα έλεγα αν τολμούσα - γιατί δεν ξέρω ποιο φυσικό ένστικτο θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογήσει κάτι τέτοιο - το κάνω παντού και πάντα, με μια αίσθηση ντροπής και απόλαυσης, σαν να κουταλιάζω το κρυμμένο γλυκό του μπουφέ.

Δε θα ήταν υπερβολή να πω ότι έγινα μεταφράστρια επειδή δεν άντεχα να βλέπω τόσα λάθη σε βιβλία και υποτίτλους. Θυμάμαι ακόμη τις παλιές μεταφράσεις της Άγκαθα Κρίστι στις εκδόσεις Ερμείας καθώς και κάτι ανοσιουργήματα στον Κάκτο: με σημάδεψαν δια βίου.

Για να απαλύνω κάπως τις ενοχές μου, προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον να εντοπίζω και να ξεμπροστιάζω και τα δικά μου λάθη και να είμαι η πρώτη που θα τα παραδεχτώ αν μου τα επισημάνει κάποιος άλλος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2014)

Υπάρχουν λάθη διαφόρων ειδών. Υπάρχουν οι γκάφες, οι αβλεψίες και τα μικρολάθη που κυρίως εντοπίζουμε όχι για να κατακεραυνώσουμε αλλά γιατί είναι αστεία. Υπάρχουν τα λάθη που προδίδουν ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν δαπάνησε αρκετό χρόνο για το πράγμα που έκανε λάθος είτε γιατί δεν τον είχε διαθέσιμο είτε γιατί θεώρησε επουσιώδες να ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με το συγκεκριμένο, δηλαδή η απόδοση δεν ήταν η πρέπουσα εν γνώσει του. Υπάρχουν και τα λάθη που προδίδουν είτε ότι ο μεταφραστής είναι επιπέδου κατώτερου της περίστασης, που εκεί το λάθος είναι του εργοδότη που καταφεύγει σε άτομα χωρίς εμπειρία και γνώσεις γιατί τού έρχεται φθηνότερο, είτε ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν νοιάστηκε ιδιαίτερα για το συγκεκριμένο, ότι δεν σεβάστηκε τον αποδέκτη (αναγνώστη, τηλεθεατή, κτλ) και την ποιότητα της δουλειάς του. Νομίζω ότι κράξιμο και κατακεραύνωμα θα έριχνα στον τελευταίο. Στην προτελευταία περίπτωση το κράξιμο αξίζει στον εργοδότη, αλλά αυτές οι δυο περιπτώσεις δεν είναι εύκολα διακριτές, οπότε καταλήγουμε να κράζουμε για το αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2014)

Αυτά που "δεν είναι δυνατόν" πιο πάνω δεν είναι μεταφραστικά λάθη, είναι λάθη ασχετοσύνης. Που τα κάνουν κι άλλοι, αλλά τουλάχιστον οι άλλοι δεν πληρώνονται για να τα κάνουν. 
Θυμάμαι κάποτε στο προξενείο στο Λονδίνο μου έπιασε κουβέντα μια κυρία η οποία μου είπε ότι είχε μόλις επιστρέψει από Σ/Κ στην Αντβέρπη. Γιατί το είδε παντού γραμμένο Antwerp και σου λέει σιγά μην την έχω ξανακούσει αυτή την πόλη. 
Όσο για τον Τσίγκι/ Κίτζι, αυτό δείχνει μάλλον ότι ο ανταποκριτής στη Ρώμη δεν μιλάει ιταλικά και παίρνει τις ανταποκρίσεις δεύτερο χέρι. Αυτό όσο παράξενο και να φαίνεται είναι συχνό.


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2014)

Αυτό το Αντβέρπη δεν το θεωρώ λάθος. Από μεταφραστή ναι, αλλά από "κοινό" άνθρωπο, γιατί; δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη η κυρία να ψαρεύει στα γαλλικά νερά.

Η ηρωίνη ήταν δύο ειδών, όπως δήλωσε αστυνομική πηγή: ο «άσος σπαθί» και ο «άσος καρδιά».


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Costas said:


> ...
> Η ηρωίνη ήταν δύο ειδών, όπως δήλωσε αστυνομική πηγή: ο «άσος σπαθί» και ο «άσος καρδιά».



Κώστα, σκουντιά: #6512 - #6524. ;)

Μετά το in.gr, και η Ελευθεροτυπία τα βρήκε μπαστούνια σπαθιά τα μπαστούνια και μας έκανε από κούπες τις καρδιές. 
Δεν ξηγιούνται σπαθί.


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2014)

Costas said:


> Αυτό το Αντβέρπη δεν το θεωρώ λάθος. Από μεταφραστή ναι, αλλά από "κοινό" άνθρωπο, γιατί; δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη η κυρία να ψαρεύει στα γαλλικά νερά.



Ο κοινός άνθρωπος μαθαίνει γεωγραφία της Ευρώπης στο σχολείο, δηλαδή δημοτικό και γυμνάσιο. Στον καιρό μου τα σχολικά βιβλία έγραφαν _Αμβέρσα_. Έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε; Λένε πουθενά οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες *_Αντβέρπη_; Αμβέρσα την έχει και η Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2014)

Κι εγώ Αμβέρσα την ήξερα μια ζωή, μέχρι που την είδα γραμμένη και αναρωτήθηκα ποια πόλη είναι αυτή.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2014)

Ε, ναι, κι όταν το βλέπεις κι αναρωτιέσια ποιά πόλη είναι αυτή ρωτάς, κοιτάς κανά βιβλίο, κανένα χάρτη κλπ. Δεν λες α, να μια νέα πόλη που δεν την είχα υπόψη μου μέχρι χτες και που τώρα ξεφύτρωσε ποιός ξέρει που. Και στο κάτω κάτω, ολόκληρο τριήμερο στην Αμβέρσα, δεν είδε πουθενά καμιά δίγλωσση ταμπέλα; 

Α, και να προσθέσω ότι δεν ήταν καμιά θείτσα ογδόντα ετών από αυτές που δε μιλάνε αγγλικά μετά από 50 χρόνια στην Αγγλία και ό,τι πιάνει το αυτί τους λένε. Ήταν μια κυρία γύρω στα 40 πολύ πολύ πολύ σοβαρή και πολύ πολύ δασκαλίστικη, από αυτούς που το παίζουν Έλληνες επιστήμονες του εξωτερικού.


----------



## Themis (Feb 6, 2014)

Φάουλ στο τουίτ του Πρόταγκον: Επίθεση Χρυσοχοΐδη σε σεισμολόγους: «Μετά *σεισμών* σεισμοπροφήτες».
Και μετά μου λένε να μη μιλάω για μεταξωτά βρακιά και επιδέξιους κώλους...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ε, ναι, κι όταν το βλέπεις κι αναρωτιέσια ποιά πόλη είναι αυτή ρωτάς, κοιτάς κανά βιβλίο, κανένα χάρτη κλπ. Δεν λες α, να μια νέα πόλη που δεν την είχα υπόψη μου μέχρι χτες και που τώρα ξεφύτρωσε ποιός ξέρει που. Και στο κάτω κάτω, ολόκληρο τριήμερο στην Αμβέρσα, δεν είδε πουθενά καμιά δίγλωσση ταμπέλα;
> 
> Α, και να προσθέσω ότι δεν ήταν καμιά θείτσα ογδόντα ετών από αυτές που δε μιλάνε αγγλικά μετά από 50 χρόνια στην Αγγλία και ό,τι πιάνει το αυτί τους λένε. Ήταν μια κυρία γύρω στα 40 πολύ πολύ πολύ σοβαρή και πολύ πολύ δασκαλίστικη, από αυτούς που το παίζουν Έλληνες επιστήμονες του εξωτερικού.



Η Ευρώπη έχει εκατοντάδες πόλεις που δεν ξέρουμε, η πρώτη φυσική μας αντίδραση δεν είναι "χμμ, μήπως είναι κάποια γνωστή πόλη που ξέρω με άλλο όνομα". Εγώ πρώτη φορά που είδα γραμμένο το Antwerp (Antwerpen για την ακρίβεια) ήταν σε χάρτη ενός βιντεοπαιχνιδιού, αλλά ήταν αρκετά μικρός για να καταλάβω πού βρίσκεται αυτή η πόλη.


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2014)

Γι' αυτό λοιπόν ανοίγουμε τη Βικιπαίδεια, και διαπιστώνουμε ότι όταν της βάζουμε Antwerpen μας βγάζει Αμβέρσα. Η κίνηση θα έπρεπε να είναι υποχρεωτική για χειριστές δημοσίου λόγου, κυρίως δηλαδή για δημοσιογράφους και μεταφραστές.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2014)

Themis said:


> Φάουλ στο τουίτ του Πρόταγκον: Επίθεση Χρυσοχοΐδη σε σεισμολόγους: «Μετά *σεισμών* σεισμοπροφήτες».
> Και μετά μου λένε να μη μιλάω για μεταξωτά βρακιά και επιδέξιους κώλους...


Βέβαια, ο Χρυσοχοΐδης είπε "Μετά σεισμόν σεισμοπροφήτες". Αυτός που έγραψε το τουίτ μάλλον κατάλαβε λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2014)

Όχι, Όλγα. Όχι. Δεν έχασε τη μάχη με τη ζωή ο Σουμάχερ. Μακάρι να την έχανε και να τον βλέπαμε πάλι ανάμεσά μας, αλλά με τον θάνατο παλεύει ο άνθρωπος. Χαροπαλεύει (αν έχεις ακουστά τη λέξη)...


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2014)

Κινούμαι στην Αθήνα και ξαφνικά μου έρχεται κατά πρόσωπο μια αφίσα που λέει με μεγάλα γράμματα:







ΜΝΗΜΕΙΩΝ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ

Εξηγήστε μου, σας παρακαλώ, εμένα που έχω τη νέα ελληνική για μητρική γλώσσα, τι ακριβώς σημαίνει στα νέα ελληνικά «Μνημείων Άνδρες»;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 7, 2014)

Earion said:


> Κινούμαι στην Αθήνα και ξαφνικά μου έρχεται κατά πρόσωπο μια αφίσα που λέει με μεγάλα γράμματα:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Την εικόνα για κάποιο λόγο δεν τη βλέπω. Μιλάς γι' αυτό εδώ; 

Εδιτ. Α, οκέι, τώρα φαίνεται. Ναι, μιλάς γι' αυτό εδώ.


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2014)

"Τα μέτρα που επιβάλλει ο _θεσμός_..." (από το βιβλιαράκι της κυριακάτικης Αυγής που περιέχει άρθρα της Monde Diplomatique για την "Ευρώπη σε κρίση"). Όχι, βρε παιδιά. Το ΔΝΤ δεν είναι "θεσμός" και το institution δεν μεταφράζεται παντού και πάντα με το "θεσμός".


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2014)

Themis said:


> Το ΔΝΤ δεν είναι "θεσμός" και το institution δεν μεταφράζεται παντού και πάντα με το "θεσμός".


Νηματάκι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2014)

Dreams do come true: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14514-institution-με-την-έννοια-οργανισμός-(θεσμικό)-όργανο

----------------------------

Και τώρα σε κάτι για το οποίο θα αδιαφορούσα παντελώς αν δεν με έκανε να αντιληφθώ ότι το ομόηχο λείπει από τον κατάλογο του ΛΝΕΓ. Και είναι ένα μπέρδεμα που δεν είχα δει ως τώρα:






_οικία - οικεία_

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231294745

(Το ότι στη συνέχεια μαθαίνουμε ότι η «οικεία» έκανε λόγο για επίθεση κτλ είναι δευτερεύον.  )


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2014)

Στα ελάχιστα (γελοία) αγγλικά του, ο Ολάντ δεν κατάφερε να προφέρει πέντε λέξεις σωστά. «Λονγκ λάιβ δε Γιουνίτεντ Στέιτς». 

Θα βρω και βίντεο...


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Θα βρω και βίντεο...



Ορίστε _ένα βίντεο_ από την επίσημη υποδοχή στον Λευκό Οίκο. Μετά τα τελετουργικά, οι ομιλίες ξεκινούν από το 29ο λεπτό με τον Ομπάμα να λέει:

«Good morning, everybody. _Bonjour._ That's the extent of my French.
Few places in the world warm the heart like Paris in the spring. This morning, we are going to do our best with Washington in the winter.» και μετά το μπλα μπλα όπου αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων το Άγαλμα της Ελευθερίας και τη Γαλλική Συνοικία της Νέας Ορλεάνης (όχι όμως το French kiss), κλείνει λέγοντας σε γαλλικά υποφερτά (για Αμερικανό): «_Bienvenue, mes amis_».

Ο Ολάντ ξεκινάει τον χαιρετισμό του στα αγγλικά (με όχι πολύ χάλια προφορά, για Γάλλος· τουλάχιστον καλύτερη από του Κλουζό όποτε επιχειρούσε να δείξει τη γλωσσομάθειά του) στο 35':10":

«Mr. President, dear Barack, dear Michelle (ο Ομπάμα σφίγγεται λιγάκι εκείνη τη στιγμή, όχι τόσο από το κρύο, νομίζω, αλλά λόγω της φήμης του γαλλομπερμπάντη μπάρμπα, που δεν έχει μόνο το όνομα όπως όλοι οι Γάλλοι σύμφωνα με το κλισέ —άσε που ο Μπαράκ έχει και προϊστορία με άλλον Γάλλο :-\), ladies and gentlemen, it's cold in Washington. You're right, but it's a beautiful day, great day, for America and France. I now will speak in French because I oblage to... oblige to... I am obliged to do that, for my country».

Σε αυτό το βίντεο, κλείνει τον χαιρετισμό λέγοντας την επίμαχη φράση στα γαλλικά, όχι στα αγγλικά. Ωστόσο, καθώς τον ακούω να μασάει πού και πού τα λόγια του ακόμα και στα γαλλικά, δεν περιμένω τίποτα καλύτερο για τα αγγλικά του. 

Πάντως, με τέτοια ομορφιά, παράστημα, γοητεία, ευφράδεια και γλωσσομάθεια που βλέπω κι ακούω, και δεδομένων των κατακτήσεών του, ο πηδηχτούλης Ολαντέζος που το μάτι του όλο παίζει μάλλον θα πρέπει να 'ναι καλύτερος στη γλώσσα του σώματος. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.  (Εξηγείται, αλλά ας μην κάνουμε θέμα το προφανές.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2014)

Εδώ είναι αυτό που άκουσα εγώ:
http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27377&pubid=33141057#toppage


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εδώ είναι αυτό που άκουσα εγώ:
> http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27377&pubid=33141057#toppage



Αυτό, μάλιστα! Έτσι μιλάω κι εγώ γαλλικά, άμα λάχει, καλύτερα από τα αγγλικά του Ολαντέζου. :laugh:

Πες το πως ήτανε στο δείπνο, ντε, που ξεροστάλιαζα μεσημεριάτικα στην παγωμένη Ουάσιγκτον ακούγοντας κι αποπάνω τα χαριεντίσματα των τρανών! Για αντιστάθμισμα, μου οφείλεις ένα δείπνο. Την παρουσία σου δηλαδή, κι ας φάω λιγότερο... ;) 

Ω τον καημένο τον γαλλοπρόεδρο, μόνος σαν την καλαμιά στον Λευκό Οίκο...


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 13, 2014)

Μπορεί να πει κάποιος στα ζώα της ΔΤ ότι δε λέγονται «Ζλοβένοι» και «Ζλοβάκοι;» Μάλλον είναι οι τύποι που οδηγούν "ζμαρτ" και όταν ψωνίζουν ρούχα ζητούν νούμερο "ζμολάκι"...


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 13, 2014)

Από εδώ: http://news247.gr/eidiseis/koinonia/h_enwsh_astynomikwn_axaias_apeilei_me_mhnuseis_ton_mpalourdo_ths_ellhnofreneias.2641746.html

Eεμ... μήπως πάνε γυρεύοντας ;;;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2014)

Lexoplast said:


> Μπορεί να πει κάποιος στα ζώα της ΔΤ ότι δε λέγονται «Ζλοβένοι» και «Ζλοβάκοι;» Μάλλον είναι οι τύποι που οδηγούν "ζμαρτ" και όταν ψωνίζουν ρούχα ζητούν νούμερο "ζμολάκι"...


Η πρότυπη ελληνική προφορά τού σίγμα πριν από ηχηρό σύμφωνο είναι [z] — άρα πολύ σωστά τα εκφέρουν έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Η πρότυπη ελληνική προφορά τού σίγμα πριν από ηχηρό σύμφωνο είναι [z] — άρα πολύ σωστά τα εκφέρουν έτσι.



Ξέρεις βέβαια ότι ο Λέξο μπορεί να επικαλεστεί τις προφορές στο ΛΚΝ. :)

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=σλ%&sin=all


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2014)

Ναι, το ξέρω. ;) Αλλά ο τρόπος εκφοράς τού σίγμα πριν απ' τα ηχηρά είναι πανίσχυρος στους Έλληνες ομιλητές — κι εξοργίζει με τις συνέπειές του όσους προτιμούν να λένε ντους κλπ.  Το ΛΚΝ εδώ πάει να ευπρεπίσει και δεν περιγράφει. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2014)

Μικρή κορόιδευα μια θεία απο το χωριό που μίλαγε για ζλιπάκια. 
Μεγάλη ταξίδευα με την Αλιτάλια και μας ανακοίνωσαν ότι θα μας σερβίρουν ε ζμολ ζνεκ (a small snack). 
Και μετά αποφάσισα ότι δεν είναι για να σκας κι όλας. 

Από την άλλη, είναι για να σκας να ακούς τον Άγγλο αθλητικοσχολιαστή να μας μιλάει για τη χάρη με την οποία η Κασένια (Ξένια Στόλοβα) γλιστρούσε στον πάγο, κι ότι η Βόλσαρ (Τατιάνα Βολοσοζάρ) ήταν καλύτερη. Βλέπει γραμένες τέσσερεις συλλαβές, προφέρει δύο. Αυτό πως το λένε οι ψυχολόγοι;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 13, 2014)

*Όταν είσαι ντιπ για ντιπ γλωσσομαθής*

Από το ask4food.gr:

Αφού καθίσαμε και μας έφεραν τα* nachos me deep...*


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ... Αλλά ο τρόπος εκφοράς τού σίγμα πριν απ' τα ηχηρά είναι πανίσχυρος στους Έλληνες ομιλητές — κι εξοργίζει με τις συνέπειές του όσους προτιμούν να λένε ντους κλπ.  Το ΛΚΝ εδώ πάει να ευπρεπίσει και δεν περιγράφει. :)


Για το _σβ _και το _σμ_, συμφωνώ, _ζβ _και _ζμ _τα ακούω συνήθως (Ζβέικ, Ζβετλάνα, Ρούζβελτ, -ιζμένοι, -ιζμοί). Για το _σλ _όμως, πάντα;

_Μαζλάτι_ δεν έχω ακούσει, μασλάτι το ακούω πάντα. Ασλάνι, Ασλάνης, Ασλανίδης, ισλάμ, Ισλανδία, Σλάβος, Σλοβένος, Σλοβάκος, σλάιντ, σλάλομ, σλόγκαν.

Ξενικά όλα και η προφορά τους συνήθως ξενόφερτη, όπως τη μαθαίνουμε.

Call me Ishmael.  Or an Ishelander, like Shaun Sean Connery would say it.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Από το ask4food.gr:
> Αφού καθίσαμε και μας έφεραν τα* nachos me deep...*



Μπίτισαν τα νάτσος, ντιπ καταντίπ δεν έχει στο βάθος. 
Βλέπω λίγο bowldibi στον πάτο, θέλεις;


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Από το ask4food.gr:
> 
> Αφού καθίσαμε και μας έφεραν τα* nachos me deep...*



:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::lol::lol:

Aυτό είναι σαν τη μπανιέρα τη γεμάτη τσιπς, αλλά με νάτσος, ε;


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> ... Βλέπει γραμένες τέσσερις συλλαβές, προφέρει δύο. Αυτό πως το λένε οι ψυχολόγοι;


Πείνα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 13, 2014)

Και προσοχή: "me" όχι "με".


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2014)

E, ναι, me, εμένα (δηλαδή αυτόν) τον νατσάρισαν σε βάθος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 13, 2014)

Τις ελληνικές λέξεις, καλώς τις προφέρουμε σύμφωνα με τους τύπους μας. Ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ότι τις ξενόφερτες λέξεις πρέπει να προσπαθούμε να τις προφέρουμε όσο πιο κοντά στην αρχική τους γλώσσα. Δηλαδή: ναι στο «ζμ» στο «πεσμένος», αλλά όχι στο «σμάρτφοουν». Φυσικά, χρησιμοποιώντας τους φθόγγους που ήδη υπάρχουν στα Ελληνικά. Δεν εννοώ το «chοκολατάκι» της Ντόρας, ούτε περιμένω να πει κανείς σωστά το Groeningen. 

Aν χρησιμοποιούμε τη μητρική μας γλώσσα ως άλλοθι για να λέμε λάθος και τις ξένες, τότε δεχόμαστε π.χ. και τους Ισπανούς που λένε Vasilis Espanoulis και espaghetti επειδή καμία ισπανική λέξη δεν αρχίζει από sp. (Δηλαδή ο Νίκολα Τέζλα ήταν ζλαβικής καταγωγής;)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2014)

Lexoplast said:


> Aν χρησιμοποιούμε τη μητρική μας γλώσσα ως άλλοθι για να λέμε λάθος και τις ξένες, τότε δεχόμαστε π.χ. και τους Ισπανούς που λένε Vasilis Espanoulis και espaghetti επειδή καμία ισπανική λέξη δεν αρχίζει από sp. (Δηλαδή ο Νίκολα Τέζλα ήταν ζλαβικής καταγωγής;)


Ε ναι, φυσικά και εννοείται ότι τα δεχόμαστε όλα αυτά. Όπως θα δεχτούμε το ότι ένας Γάλλος θα εκφέρει τη γενέτειρά μου Σερές, κι ένας Ρώσος θα πει Ταλό (το Τολό) και Αμόνια (την Ομόνοια). Δεν είναι λάθος όλα αυτά, είναι προσαρμογές στου καθενού τη γλώσσα και τις συμβάσεις της. Κι είναι μια μορφή ξενολιγουριάς να μιλάμε «όσο πιο κοντά στα ξένα γίνεται». Ούτε είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ξέρουμε καν πώς είναι κάτι στα ξένα, καθότι το ελληνικοποιούμε όπως μας εξυπηρετεί και μας βολεύει. Όλοι οι λαοί αυτό κάνουν, αλλ' ως φαίνεται μόνον εμείς έχουμε πρόβλημα μ' όσους ομόγλωσσούς μας το κάνουν.


----------



## Earion (Feb 13, 2014)

Χμμ, εδώ δεν σε ακολουθώ, Lexoplast. Φυσικά και θα προφέρουμε τις ξένες λέξεις με τους ήχους που έχει η μητρική μας γλώσσα. Όπως ακριβώς κάνουν (δικαιούνται να κάνουν) όλοι οι λαοί του κόσμου με τη δική τους. Πολύ καλά κάνουν οι Ισπανοί και λένε Εσπανούλις, όπως κι εμείς λέμε το Chamonix Σαμονί, και μπορούμε μετά να σπάμε πλάκα με τον Καραμανλή που το πρόφερε με τη βαθιά, μακεδονική του προφορά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 14, 2014)

Earion said:


> Εσπανούλις


Εσπανόουλις. 

Το o και το u διαβάζονται πάντα χωριστά, και το h δεν διαβάζεται καθόλου, και λοιπά και λοιπά.
Ήταν μια κυρία που την έλεγαν Σταθουλοπούλου (Stathoulopoulou στα "ξένα") και βρισκόταν σε αεροδρόμιο της Ισπανίας και είχε αργήσει για την πτήση και τη φώναζαν από τα μεγάφωνα, αλλά φυσικά ήταν αδύνατον να καταλάβει ότι αυτή η κυρία "Εστατοουλοπόουλοου" ήταν η ίδια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2014)

Λοιπόν, εγώ ανήκω στη σχολή (ή στο στατιστικό δείγμα) του daeman (όπως τα εκθέτει στο #6562 — μα πού φτάσαμε εκεί;). Αν διανοηθώ ότι λάθος λέω σλόγκαν και σλάιντ και οι υπόλοιποι λένε ζλόγκαν και ζλάιντ... Από την άλλη, αν ακούσω κάποιον να λέει [smínos] αντί για [zmínos], μάλλον θα γελάσω.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι για κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπως τα σλ, τα μπ και τα ντ, θα πρέπει να γίνει μελέτη με μικρόφωνα, απλώς και μόνο για να καταγράψει τις προφορές της πρωτεύουσας (όχι όλης της Ελλάδας και ψαχνόμαστε) — περισσότερο για να μας λυθεί η περιέργεια.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 16, 2014)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα (κατάθλιψη) μιας και αφορά πάρα πολύ κόσμο, πολύ καλό και το βιντεάκι (να το δείτε), αλλά αν ο Ουίνστον Τσόρτσιλ ήταν πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ εγώ είμαι ο πάπας Πίος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2014)

bernardina said:


> εγώ είμαι ο πάπας Πίος.



Ο πάπας ποίος; ;)


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2014)

Επαγγελματικές συμβουλές = business depression


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

Προς Δήμαρχο Λονδίνου: Μπόρις Τζόνσον

Κύριε Δήμαρχε,

Η σχέση σας με την ιστορία βρίσκεται στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την αισθητική της κόμης των μαλλιών σας (όπως βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες).
Καπερνάρος. Βουλευτής. Υποψήφιος δήμαρχος. Δίνει μαθήματα ιστορίας και αισθητικής στον δήμαρχο του Λονδίνου.*
ΥΓ. Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω το μεταφρασμένο κείμενο. Για να χάσω και την κόμη των μαλλιών μου. 

*Γιατί, ως γνωστόν, όταν αυτοί ζούσαν ακόμα πάνω στα δέντρα, εμείς είχαμε κάψει ήδη το δάσος και είχαμε σηκώσει αυθαίρετη μεζονέτα. Με πισίνα. Από παράνομη γεώτρηση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

Δεν έχουμε την απαίτηση να έχει διαβάσει ο κ. Καπερνάρος για την οικογενειακή ιστορία ή τις σπουδές του Μπόρις Τζόνσον. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι στόχος ήταν μάλλον ο δήμαρχος της Αθήνας («Περίμενα πολλές ημέρες, μήπως ο Δήμαρχος της Αθήνας, αντιδράσει στις υβριστικές και προσβλητικές δηλώσεις του Δημάρχου Λονδίνου για τα γλυπτά του Παρθενώνα» — αμάν αυτός ο πολυκομματισμός...).

Πιο εύστοχο ήταν το σχόλιο του Κλούνεϊ: 
I'm a great fan of the mayor, and I'm sure my right honourable friend had no real intention of comparing me to Hitler. I'd chalk it up to a little too much hyperbole washed down with a few whiskies. I've found myself in the same spot a time or two so I hold no ill will.

Και η συνέχεια έχει ενδιαφέρον:
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2014/feb/16/george-clooney-boris-johnson-parthenon-marbles


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2014)

Το κύριο ζήτημα είναι ότι ο Κλούνεης προέρχεται από κουλτούρα που δίνει έμφαση στο χιούμορ ενώ στην σοβαροφανή Ελλάδα το χιούμορ θεωρείται έλλειψη σοβαρότητας και ειδικά στην πολιτική είναι κακό, πολύ κακό.


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2014)

Είμαστε σοβαροί;

Magenta Golden Version: pre-emptive strike = προειδοποιητική απεργία

Ορθό:
Wiktionary: pre-emptive strike = An attack launched as a defensive measure.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

Περίεργο. Αυτό είναι στο _strike_. Το λήμμα _preemptive_ έχει:
που αποσκοπεί στην αποτροπή ή πρόληψη ανεπιθύμητης ενέργειας άλλου, "προληπτικός", "αποτρεπτικός": *preemptive strike* προληπτική επίθεση


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2014)

Ε, προφανώς άλλος έγραψε το ένα λήμμα και άλλος το άλλο.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 18, 2014)

Failure to translate "failure" Failure in translating "failure":
Όσο για την κατηγορία που της απαγγέλθηκε; «*Αποτυχία να επιστρέψει *νοικιασμένη βιντεοκασέτα».
(in.gr, από την είδηση για την 27χρονη που συνελήφθη γιατί, εχμ, απέτυχε να επιστρέψει βιντεοκασέτα πριν από εννέα χρόνια)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 18, 2014)

Α την έρημη, να παιδεύεται εννιά χρόνια και να αποτυγχάνει διαρκώς!


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2014)

Κάποτε οι γιατροί ήξεραν και ελληνικά:

«Για οριστική ταφόπλακα στην Πρωτοβάθμια Φροντίδα Υγείας, αφήνοντας *έωλους* χιλιάδες γιατρούς και εκατομμύρια ασθενείς» κάνει λόγο ο Ιατρικός Σύλλογος Αθηνών (ΙΣΑ)
(Τα Νέα)

Το "μετέωρους" δεν τους άρεσε;


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Failure to translate "failure" Failure in translating "failure":
> Όσο για την κατηγορία που της απαγγέλθηκε; «*Αποτυχία να επιστρέψει *νοικιασμένη βιντεοκασέτα».
> (in.gr, από την είδηση για την 27χρονη που συνελήφθη γιατί, εχμ, απέτυχε να επιστρέψει βιντεοκασέτα πριν από εννέα χρόνια)





in.gr said:


> Τότε η Φίνλεϊ είχε νοικιάσει μια βιντεοκασέτα της ρομαντικής κομεντί «Κακιά Πεθερά» με τη Τζένιφερ Λόπεζ και τη Τζέιν Φόντα.


*I fail to understand* how she failed to return it = *δεν καταλαβαίνω* πώς και δεν την επέστρεψε

Although it's not easy to return a Monster-in-Law, especially when her name is Viola (V for "vitriolic"), even for J.Lo. And if you finally fail, the law's out to get you. Κρατούσε τη Φόντα 9 χρόνια, επειδή δεν είχε τα φόντα να την επιστρέψει. 
Δεν την ξεφορτώνεσαι εύκολα την Κακιά Πεθερά, γίνεται κολλητσίδα, τσιμπούρι.

Charlotte 'Charlie' Cantilini: You must be present for every Christmas, Thanksgiving, birthday, school play, clarinet recital, and soccer game in our kids' lives. I want you to love them, and spoil them and teach them things that Kevin and I can't. Like how to throw a right hook for example. I want you there, Viola. I do, up front and center. From this point Ι will not negotiate. 

Viola Fields: I thought you were dead, but evil doesn't die so easily. Let's go someplace near the ocean and drink lunch.


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2014)

Πρέπει τα λεξικά να αποφασίσουν να προσθέσουν στις άλλες σημασίες του fail to το "ΔΕΝ". Και στου failure to, το "ΜΗ-".


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2014)

Costas said:


> Κάποτε οι γιατροί ήξεραν και ελληνικά:
> ...



Με τέτοια υπουργάρα, ξέχασαν κι αυτά που ήξεραν. Με στραβό σαν κοιμηθείς, το πρωί θ' αλληθωρίζεις. Και μπορεί να 'γινε Χαρβαρντάς (οΘντκ) αλλά καθόλου χουβαρντάς· όλο προσπαθεί να... εχμ... κοιμηθεί μαζί τους, θέλουν δε θέλουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2014)

*Ωχ, το μάτι μου...*




Από εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Ε, όχι «ο Αφροαμερικανός σκηνοθέτης Στιβ Μακουίν», όπως άκουσα στο ρεπορτάζ του Mega για τη δεξίωση μετά τα BAFTA. Ο Στιβ έπαιζε στην έδρα του: είναι Λονδρέζος, γέννημα και θρέμμα.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_McQueen_(director)


----------



## StellaP (Feb 19, 2014)

Από τη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση: 
Βλέπουμε στο γιγαντιαίο σλάλομ να κατεβαίνει ο αθλητής από την Ανδόρρα (AND) αλλά για τον έλληνα εκφωνητή ο αθλητής είναι από τις Ονδούρες (ΗΟ).


----------



## Marinos (Feb 19, 2014)

daeman said:


> *I fail to understand* how she failed to return it = *δεν καταλαβαίνω* πώς και δεν την επέστρεψε


Πήγα να κοκκινίσω, ότι την έκανα την πατάτα μου, αλλά όχι: τη μετέφρασε τη λέξη ("failure") ο δημοσιογράφος, αλλά αποτυχημένα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

... της ταινίας «Μνημείο ανδρών»...

Από το δελτίο του Mega. Ε, κάπου εκεί θα καταντούσε το τσαλιμάκι με το «Μνημείων άνδρες».


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2014)

Αμφιλεγόμενος τίτλος: Το τσιπάκι που βοηθά στην παράλυση


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 19, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol: Σαν το σφηνάκι για τα χάλια του άλλου ένα πράγμα....


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2014)

σκοτώνουν φιλειρηνικούς πολίτες.

Όμως τους peaceful citizens τους λέμε _φιλήσυχους_ πολίτες.


----------



## Earion (Feb 20, 2014)

«Δύο εκατομμύρια ευρώ πήρε μια μη κυβερνητική οργάνωση για να προωθήσει καλλιέργεια ντομάτας στο *Αΐβορι *της Αφρικής».

Ιωάννης Τραγάκης, Α΄ αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής, βουλευτής ΝΔ, στην πρωινή εκπομπή των Οικονομέα-Καμπουράκη στο Μέγκα, 20 Φεβ. 2014.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2014)

Θα είναι σινεφίλ ο πρόεδρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2014)

Τα λουκάνικα Braunschweiger (δηλαδή, από το Μπραουνσβάιγκ της Γερμανίας) προφέρονται ακόμη και στα αμερικάνικα αγγλικά «μπραουνσβάιγκερ», όχι μπροσβέικερ (ή κάπως έτσι) που πήρε το μάτι μου σε μια τηλεοπτική εκπομπή μαγειρικής...


----------



## StellaP (Feb 20, 2014)

Από μεταφρασμένη σκανδιναυική λογοτεχνία πολύ πολύ γνωστού εκδοτικού οίκου: 
...."αν έβλεπα μια καινούργια ομάδα Ανθρωποκτονιών να ηγείται από έναν αρχιεπιθεωρητή".

Επίσης από μεταφρασμένη σκανδιναυική λογοτεχνία άλλου εκδοτικού οίκου (με 2 διορθωτές):
"Συνήθως λες ότι γλύφω τα ΜΜΕ, του είπε".

Στο ίδιο βιβλίο κάποιος που παρακολουθεί στενά μια πιτσιρίκα αποκαλείται στόλκερ. ΄Ετσι αμετάφραστο. 
Εξηγεί, βέβαια, λεπτομερώς τι είναι και τι κάνει αυτός αλλά γιατί αμετάφραστο; ΄Εψαξα και βρήκα ένα σωρό ελληνικές λέξεις που αποδίδουν το νόημα (κολλιτσίδα, ενοχλητικός θαυμαστής, διώκτης, μανιακός κ.ά.). Εκτός και αν το λέμε έτσι τώρα πια και στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2014)

StellaP said:


> Στο ίδιο βιβλίο κάποιος που παρακολουθεί στενά μια πιτσιρίκα αποκαλείται στόλκερ. ΄Ετσι αμετάφραστο.
> Εξηγεί, βέβαια, λεπτομερώς τι είναι και τι κάνει αυτός αλλά γιατί αμετάφραστο; ΄Εψαξα και βρήκα ένα σωρό ελληνικές λέξεις που αποδίδουν το νόημα (κολλιτσίδα, ενοχλητικός θαυμαστής, διώκτης, μανιακός κ.ά.). Εκτός και αν το λέμε έτσι τώρα πια και στα ελληνικά.


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10672-stalker-stalking


----------



## StellaP (Feb 20, 2014)

Να εξηγηθώ, για να μην θεωρηθεί ότι το προφέρω όπως... ο Μήτσος, στο βιβλίο το γράφει στόλκερ, όχι stalker.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2014)

StellaP said:


> Από μεταφρασμένη σκανδιναυική λογοτεχνία πολύ πολύ γνωστού εκδοτικού οίκου:
> ...."αν έβλεπα μια καινούργια ομάδα Ανθρωποκτονιών να ηγείται από έναν αρχιεπιθεωρητή".
> 
> Επίσης από μεταφρασμένη σκανδιναυική λογοτεχνία άλλου εκδοτικού οίκου (με 2 διορθωτές):
> ...



Βέβαια! Στόλκερ λέγεται ο αρχιχαφιές ο αρχηγός των μυστικών υπηρεσιών της Νομανσλάνδης! Στενός φίλος του διάσημου αρχαιολόγου Λέβεντορ ο οποίος ανακάλυψε τα γλυπτά ΜΜΕ (γνωστά ως Μαρμπλς από τότε που κλάπηκαν, ωστόσο έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη η προσπάθεια επιστροφής τους στη Νομανσλάνδη, μια εκστρατεία η οποία ηγείται από τον υπουργό πολιτισμού της χώρας, κ. Παρδαλό Κατσίκη). 

Ε ρε, λεβεντιές που κάνουν οι «πολύ πολύ γνωστοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι»... :down:
Ντιπ στόκινγκ, σόκιν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 21, 2014)

Τώρα αυτό κανονικά δεν πάει εδώ, γιατί το σλιπ το είδα μόνον εγώ, που κάνω την επιμέλεια ενός ιατρικού συγγράμματος. Αλλά και πού να πω τον πόνο μου; Ο μεταφραστής έχει κάποια κενά στα αγγλικά του προφανώς, διαφορετικά δεν θα μετέφραζε το "For starters..." ως "Για τους αρχάριους μάλιστα...". Τέτοια χαριτωμένα έχει αρκετά και του τα συγχωρούμε. 

Αυτό που μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα όμως ήταν το Alar Ligament Stress Test, όπου παρασύρθηκε από τα κεφαλαία και το έκανε "δοκιμασία φόρτισης του συνδέσμου του Alar", χαρίζοντας έτσι στη Νομανσλάνδη έναν ακόμη περίφημο επιστήμονα, ορθοπεδικό/ορθοπαιδικό αυτή τη φορά (alar ligament = τοξοειδής σύνδεσμος, όπως έμαθα κι εγώ μόλις τώρα - δεν ήξερα ούτε κι εγώ, αλλά εγώ έψαξα, κάτι που μάλλον δεν προλάβαινε να κάνει εκείνος).


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 21, 2014)

Εμ δεν το ψάχνει, εμ δεν του κόβ' κιόλας: αν ήταν πρόσωπο ο Alar, ο σύνδεσμος θα ονομαζόταν "ligament of Alar" (όπως ο αντίστοιχος του Treitz)... Καλωσήρθατε στη Νομασλάνδη, γιατρέ μου!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 21, 2014)

Να του δώσουμε όμως όλα τα ελαφρυντικά του: παρακάτω στο βιβλίο εμφανίζεται επανειλημμένα ως Alar ligament, έτσι με κεφαλαίο Α, οπότε παρασύρεται κανείς πιο εύκολα. Όχι πως δικαιολογείται να μην ψάξει, αλλά να δώσουμε και στον εκδότη (συγγραφέα, διορθωτή, επιμελητή; ) του αγγλικού βιβλίου τη δική του ευθύνη.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Μια και το _alar_ βγαίνει από τη λατινική _ala_ «πτέρυγα, φτερό» (που μας έδωσε και το _aisle_), μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερη η απόδοση *πτερυγοειδείς σύνδεσμοι*;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 21, 2014)

Τοξοειδείς στο Dorland's, πτερυγοειδείς σε ένα εγχειρίδιο ανατομίας που έχω. Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν και arcuate ligaments οπότε ίσως τα έχει μπλέξει το Dorland's.


----------



## Themis (Feb 21, 2014)

*14,1=100*
Δεν έχει σημασία από πού το πήρα, γιατί πρόκειται για γενικευμένη επιδημία. Ιδού λοιπόν (δικές μου υπογραμμίσεις):
Το τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 2010, της πρώτης χρονιάς του μνημονίου, η ανεργία έφτασε στο 14,1% και αυτό, σε ένα βαθμό, επιβεβαίωσε όσους οικονομολόγους δεν έγλυφαν τον κώλο της τότε, της κάθε, κυβέρνησης, και υποστήριζαν πως η κρίση του δημόσιου χρέους εξελίσσεται σε κρίση της εργασίας. Τρία χρόνια μετά το ποσοστό της ανεργίας, στο τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 2013, φαίνεται πως θα κλείσει στο 28,2%. Δηλαδή μέσα σε μόλις τρία χρόνια, τρία χρόνια «επιτυχιών» των κυβερνήσεων Παπανδρέου, Παπαδήμου και τώρα του Σαμαρά, η ανεργία διπλασιάστηκε και οι άνεργοι έφτασαν «επίσημα» το 1.400.000 με ότι σημαίνει αυτό για την αύξηση της φτώχιας, της απόγνωσης, της απελπισίας, των αυτοκτονιών και βάλε κι εσύ ότι θες, σε μία χώρα που από μία θέση εργασίας εξαρτούνται περισσότεροι από ένας άνθρωπος. Το γεγονός, ότι η ανεργία αυξήθηκε κατά 14.1% μέσα σε μόλις τρία χρόνια, δεν έχει να κάνει με κάποιο «φυσικό» φαινόμενο, αλλά με την εφαρμογή ενός πολύ συγκεκριμένου σχεδίου που, όπως φαίνεται από τα ποσοστά, πέτυχε.
1."διπλασιάστηκε"="αυξήθηκε κατά 14,1%"
Αλλά κατά πάγκοινη ομολογία:
2. διπλασιάστηκε=αυξήθηκε κατά 100%
Άρα:
3. αυξήθηκε κατά 14,1%=αυξήθηκε κατά 100%
Τουτέστιν:
3α. 14,1=100


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 21, 2014)

Δεν είναι μαθηματικό λάθος, είναι λάθος διατύπωσης (νομίζω ότι κάπου το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, ίσως θυμάται ο Ζαζ): αν έγραφε «αυξήθηκε κατά 14,1 εκατοστιαίες μονάδες» αντί για «14,1%», τα μαθηματικά του θα ήταν σωστά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 21, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Τοξοειδείς στο Dorland's, πτερυγοειδείς σε ένα εγχειρίδιο ανατομίας που έχω. Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν και arcuate ligaments οπότε ίσως τα έχει μπλέξει το Dorland's.


Κι εγώ το Dorland's έχω. Πρέπει να το ψάξω λιγάκι παραπάνω. Βλέπω εδώ πτερυγοειδείς, και αλλού που κοίταξα, και το τοξοειδείς το βρήκα αλλού arcuate. Καλά που το συζήτησα, ας είν' καλά το σλιπ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2014)

Themis said:


> 1."διπλασιάστηκε"="αυξήθηκε κατά 14,1%"


Εμ, εδώ είναι το γλωσσικό ταχυδακτυλουργικό. Εννοεί «διπλασιάστηκε από το προηγούμενο σημείο αναφοράς» (εδώ: το 14,1%) που, κτγμ, το ορίζει επαρκώς (με την εξαίρεση του κόμματος που λείπει μετά το μετά: «Τρία χρόνια μετά*,* το ποσοστό...». Διαφορετικά δεν θα αποδεικνύαμε μόνο ότι 14,1=100 αλλά και ότι {κάθε πραγματικός αριθμός} = 100.


Πιο χτυπητά είναι κάτι άλλα γλωσσικά στο απόσπασμα: ο γλυπτός κώλος, οι οικογένειες που εξαρτούνται...


----------



## Themis (Feb 21, 2014)

Φυσικά και νομίζω ότι το αναμφισβήτητα σωστό θα ήταν ότι "αυξήθηκε κατά 14,1 [ποσοστιαίες/ εκατοστιαίες] μονάδες". Νομίζω επίσης ότι, με τη λογική της χρήσης που συζητάμε, "{κάθε πραγματικός αριθμός} = 100". Και τέλος νομίζω ότι, στα της αριθμητικής, η αριθμητική πρέπει να διαθέτει βέτο έναντι και μιας οσοδήποτε μεγάλης πλειοψηφίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2014)

Themis said:


> *14,1=100*



Ως προς το ειδικό μαθηματικοπολιτικό μέρος τώρα, και σε συνέχεια του πιο πάνω, έχουμε:

αν *14,1 = 100* και δεδομένου ότι
*0 + 0 = 14 * (γνωστό και ως «μητσοτάκειον» αξίωμα)
έπεται πως:
0,1 = 100 ή, απλούστερα:
*1 = 1000*

Σε εκθετική γραφή, και αντιστρέφοντας τη σειρά των όρων της εξίσωσης, παίρνουμε: 

*10[SUP]3[/SUP] = 10[SUP]0[/SUP]*

Όπως παρατηρούμε, οι εκθέτες παρουσιάζουν την εικόνα των φετινών μπασκετικών αναμετρήσεων Παναθηναϊκού-Ολυμπιακού στο ΟΑΚΑ σε τρεις διοργανώσεις (3-0), αποδεικνύοντας ότι προδήλως η πραγματικότητα δεν έχει καμία λογική...


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Όπως παρατηρούμε, οι εκθέτες παρουσιάζουν την εικόνα των φετινών μπασκετικών αναμετρήσεων Παναθηναϊκού-Ολυμπιακού στο ΟΑΚΑ σε τρεις διοργανώσεις (3-0), αποδεικνύοντας ότι προδήλως η πραγματικότητα δεν έχει καμία λογική...



...αποδεικνύοντας ότι προδήλως η πραγματικότητα αντανακλά την τέχνη (και ότι όλα εδώ πληρώνονται ή «θεία δίκη», όπως θα 'λεγα αν πίστευα στα θεία κι αν δεν σιχαινόμουνα τα νομικίστικα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2014)

Themis said:


> Και τέλος νομίζω ότι, στα της αριθμητικής, η αριθμητική πρέπει να διαθέτει βέτο έναντι και μιας οσοδήποτε μεγάλης πλειοψηφίας.


Μα το θέμα εδώ είναι ότι γίνεται σύγχυση μεταξύ του αριθμού Ν και της σημειογραφίας Ν% και ότι πολύς κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι σαν να προσθέτει ή να συγκρίνει κιλά με γραμμάρια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2014)

Το τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 2010, της πρώτης χρονιάς του μνημονίου, η ανεργία έφτασε στο 14,1% και αυτό, σε ένα βαθμό, επιβεβαίωσε όσους οικονομολόγους δεν έγλειφαν τον κώλο της τότε, της κάθε, κυβέρνησης, και υποστήριζαν πως η κρίση του δημόσιου χρέους εξελίσσεται σε κρίση της εργασίας. Τρία χρόνια μετά, το ποσοστό της ανεργίας στο τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 2013 φαίνεται πως θα κλείσει στο 28,2%. Δηλαδή μέσα σε μόλις τρία χρόνια, τρία χρόνια «επιτυχιών» των κυβερνήσεων Παπανδρέου, Παπαδήμου και τώρα του Σαμαρά, η ανεργία διπλασιάστηκε και οι άνεργοι έφτασαν «επίσημα» τους 1.400.000, με ό,τι σημαίνει αυτό για την αύξηση της φτώχιας, της απόγνωσης, της απελπισίας, των αυτοκτονιών και βάλε κι εσύ ό,τι θες, σε μια χώρα που από μία θέση εργασίας εξαρτώνται περισσότεροι από έναν άνθρωποι. 

Έκανα κι άλλες διορθώσεις μια και είμαστε στο νήμα που είμαστε, και υπογράμμισα κάποιες. Συμφωνείτε με την τελευταία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2014)

Νίκελ, συμφωνώ, αλλά η επίμαχη πρόταση που αποτελεί τη λυδία λίθο της κριτικής του Θέμη είναι αυτή:



> Το γεγονός, ότι η ανεργία αυξήθηκε κατά 14.1% μέσα σε μόλις τρία χρόνια, δεν έχει να κάνει με κάποιο «φυσικό» φαινόμενο, αλλά με την εφαρμογή ενός πολύ συγκεκριμένου σχεδίου που, όπως φαίνεται από τα ποσοστά, πέτυχε.



που θα έπρεπε να γίνει, π.χ. (Θέμης):
Το γεγονός, ότι η ανεργία αυξήθηκε κατά 14,1 ποσοστιαίες μονάδες μέσα σε μόλις τρία χρόνια, δεν έχει να κάνει με κάποιο «φυσικό» φαινόμενο, αλλά με την εφαρμογή ενός πολύ συγκεκριμένου σχεδίου που, όπως φαίνεται από τα ποσοστά, πέτυχε.

ή, εναλλακτικά, αν έχουμε έρωτα με το σύμβολο του ποσοστού (προτείνω):
Το γεγονός, ότι η ανεργία αυξήθηκε κατά άλλο ένα/ακόμη 14,1% μέσα σε μόλις τρία χρόνια, δεν έχει να κάνει με κάποιο «φυσικό» φαινόμενο, αλλά με την εφαρμογή ενός πολύ συγκεκριμένου σχεδίου που, όπως φαίνεται από τα ποσοστά, πέτυχε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2014)

Μα ξέρω το πρόβλημα που επισήμανε ο Θέμης και πιστεύω ότι το εξαντλήσατε. Εγώ σε εκείνο το κομμάτι (που το αφαίρεσα) θα επαναλάμβανα το «διπλασιάστηκε», δεν θα έπαιζα με μονάδες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *10[SUP]3[/SUP] = 10[SUP]0[/SUP]*


Half-Life 3 confirmed!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2014)

Ευτυχώς που *δεν* είμαστε μαθηματικό φόρουμ...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2014)

Μειράκια της δημοσιογραφίας σχολιάζουν σε ραδιοεκπομπή του Σκάι τον Μισέλ Πλατινί. Λέει ένας από αυτούς:

Μα τι όνομα είναι αυτό το "Μισέλ"; Λες και είναι κομμωτής. "Κοϊφούρ (sic) Μισέλ" μού θυμίζει.

Για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε αμέσως, "Κοϊφούρ" είναι το "Coiffures". Τα σχόλια δικά σας -- τη δική μου γνώμη για όλους αυτούς που δηλώνουν δημοσιογράφοι την ξέρετε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2014)

...
Οτ κουτύρ κατούρ φο ζουρναλιστίκ. Quacks quaffing crap. Unfascinators.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2014)

Ποιοι είναι οι Άπευθοι Θύται; Ουδείς γνωρίζει. Όπως δεν γνωρίζει ούτε η ΓΓΠΣ και το πώς ορθογραφείται η προστακτική β' πληθ. αορίστου τού ρ. _απευθύνομαι _— η οποία, φυσικά, είναι «απευθυνθείτε» (ομοίως και η υποτακτική) κι όχι *_απευθυνθείται_! Ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος που 'ναι πολύ εύκολο να μην το προσέξει κανείς, επειδή είναι σπανιότατο θέαμα πλέον για τους φορολογούμενους να δουν αυτήν τη σελίδα: :)





Το γιατί κάποιος να κάνει ένα τόσο χοντρό λάθος (όπου δεν υπάρχει η δικαιολογία που 'χουν κάποια _-είστε/-ήστε_, και το οποίο το κοκκινίζει κάθε ορθογράφος και το Google, είναι απορίας άξιο — και το μόνο που μπορώ να πιθανολογήσω είναι σύγχυση με το γ' ενικ. ενεστ. _απευθύνεται_), πάντως είδα να το διαπράττουν ιστόποτοι όπως το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, το Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης, το Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών, το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου, το Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου, το ΤΕΙ Καβάλας (όπου κι ένα φρικτό *«_νούς υγειής εν σώματι υγειή_»), το Ελληνικό Κέντρο Θαλάσσιων Ερευνών, ο Δήμος Ερέτριας, το Ινστιτούτο Γκέτε, το Ελληνο-Ιταλικό Επιμελητήριο, η _Καθημερινή _και πολλοί άλλοι (179 καθαρές γκουγκλιές δίνει η δική μου σημερινή αναζήτηση).


http://career-office.uoa.gr/taxonomy/term/158/0?page=49
http://www.med.auth.gr/gram/docs/aurolog_didaskontes_15_07_2013.xls
http://www.geology.upatras.gr/?choice=278&lng=el
http://www.icsd.aegean.gr/icsd/forms/form_announcement.php?id=166
http://www.ucy.ac.cy/psych/el/research/research-centres-and-laboratories
http://infoman.teikav.edu.gr/index_eng.php?dom=paroxes&field=sports_eng
http://www.hcmr.gr/gr/listview3_el.php?id=853
http://eretria.gr/για-τον-πολίτη/κ-ε-π/
http://www.goethe.de/ins/gr/ath/lrn/deu/spk/puv/elindex.htm
http://www.italia.gr/events.asp?evsn=44&pid=6
http://www.kathimerini.gr/150528/article/oikonomia/epixeirhseis/neoi-dromoi-ependyshs-sta-ta3i


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2014)

Συνέχεια του προηγουμένου, άρθρο στα _Νέα _(το οποίο κοπιπαστωμένο εμφανίζεται και αλλού) όπου βρίσκουμε ένα συναφές ορθογραφικό λάθος: «Μπορείτε να *απευθύνεται [ΣτΖ: αντί του ορθού _απευθύνετε_] έκκληση σε όποιον θέλετε»: http://www.tanea.gr/news/world/arti...lio-ston-nikolas-madoyro/#externaldisquss_div — κι από κάτω ο νόμος του μπούμερανγκ σε σχόλιο αναγνώστη: «Πότε θα ξεκουμπιστή [ΣτΖ: αντί του ορθού _ξεκουμπιστεί_] αυτός ο αγράματος [ΣτΖ: αντί του ορθού _αγράμματος_];»


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2014)

Καλό το βιντεάκι της Ύπατης Αρμοστείας τους ΟΗΕ για τους Πρόσφυγες (αυτής που το ΛΝΕΓ επιμένει ότι θα έπρεπε να γράφεται Αρμοστία, αλλά έχει καθιερωθεί το -_εία_).
*
Όσο δεν αντιδράς, η βία θα φτάσει και σε σένα.
Κρούσματα ρατσιστικής βίας συμβαίνουν γύρω σου καθημερινά.
Δεν γίνεται να μην τα βλέπεις.
Δεν γίνεται να μην τα *καταγγέλεις.*

Το αστεράκι το έβαλα εγώ, μια και το σωστό είναι *καταγγέλλεις*. Με ένα –λ- είναι το _να καταγγείλεις_.

Οπότε το δικό μας μήνυμα μπορεί να λέει:

Όσο δεν αντιδράς, το λάθος θα φτάσει και σε σένα
Κρούσματα κακογραμμένων Ελληνικών συμβαίνουν γύρω σου καθημερινά.
Δεν γίνεται να μην τα βλέπεις.
Δεν γίνεται να μην τα καταγγέλλεις.
:)


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2014)

...
Μπροστά στα παραπάνω που έβαλε ο Ζαζ, ιδίως το «*απευθυνθείται» για το οποίο από παντού χτυπάνε όχι μόνο καμπανάκια, αλλά κουδούνες, κυπριά θεόρατα, αυτό που ψάρεψα από την είδηση που έβαλε ο Μαρίνος εκεί είναι πταίσμα, μαρίδα, αλλά μια που το ψάρεψα, σκέφτηκα πως είναι κρίμα να το ξαναρίξω στη θάλασσα ασχολίαστο:



in.gr said:


> *May the Force be with him*
> 
> *Βρετανός με τεράστια υπομονή κάνει κέντημα τον «Πόλεμο των Αστρων»*
> 
> ...


http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231298503

*Το* ταπισερί; *Η* ταπισερί νόμιζα πως είναι, κι έτσι τη γράφει και το ΛΚΝ. 

Το ταπί σερί, σερί; Με 20.000 δολάρια τιμή, δεν νομίζω. 
May the Force be with him when he stitches, may a dictionary be with you when you scribble.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2014)

Έχοντας πλήρη συνείδηση ότι πρόκειται για ένα θέμα -όπως άλλωστε κ τα περισσότερα των άρθρων αυτών-, που θα μπορούσε να αναλυθεί σε εκτενέστατες πραγματείες, θα συνοψίσω κάποια καίρια σημεία της αισθησιακής γραφής του* Μανόλη* Καραγάτση, όπως αυτά διαφαίνονται σε ένα απ’ τα σημαντικότερα έργα του.

To όνομα τονισμένο από εμένα. Επειδή όταν κάποιος αναλαμβάνει το εγχείρημα να γράψει ένα τέτοιο άρθρο  οφείλει πρώτα απ' όλα να γνωρίζει το πραγματικό όνομα και το κανονικό ψευδώνυμο του δημιουργού. Ο Καραγάτσης, κατά κόσμον Δημήτρης Ροδόπουλος, δεν ανέπτυξε ποτέ εκείνο το αρχικό Μ σε πλήρες όνομα. Η επικρατέστερη εκδοχή λέει ότι πρόκειται για το όνομά του (Δημήτρης) στα ρωσικά, δηλαδή Μίτια. Οτιδήποτε άλλο γράφεται ή ακούγεται είναι προϊόν άγνοιας ή φαντασίας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2014)

Είναι περίεργο το _Μανόλης_ και ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα αντιληφθεί τα σχετικά ευρήματα. Η πιο διαδομένη ανάλυση του Μ είναι, βέβαια, σε _Μιχάλης_, πριν μαθευτεί ευρύτερα η περίπτωση του _Μίτια_.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="μιχάλης+καραγάτσης"+OR+"μιχάλη+καραγάτση"


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2014)

Αν ήταν Μανώλης, δεν θα ήταν Ε. Καραγάτσης;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 27, 2014)

Θυμήθηκα το ανέκδοτο με τους τρεις τσεβδούς μπροστά στο άγαλμα που γράφει Θ. ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ: 
-Θα τον λέγανε... Θεοδόθη.
-Θα τον λέγανε... Θανάθη.
-Θα τον λέγανε Θπύρο.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2014)

Θα είδατε στην ειδησεογραφία ότι «η Lamda Development σε συνεργασία με αραβικά και κινεζικά κεφάλαια υπέβαλε τη μοναδική προσφορά στον διαγωνισμό για την αξιοποίηση του Ελληνικού».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/756046/ar...rosfora-apo-lamda-development-gia-to-ellhniko

Μην παρασυρθείτε από τον τρόπο που έχει αποφασίσει η εταιρεία να γράφει το όνομά της (πιθανότατα από το αρχικό της οικογένειας Λάτση) — από επιλογή ή από λάθος. Στα αγγλικά, το λάμδα, που ήταν _λάμβδα_ στους αρχαίους, εξακολουθεί να μεταγράφεται *lambda*. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambda
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamed


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2014)

Το Πάτερ Ημών το ξέρετε, ε; Ωραία, δείτε τώρα μια καινούργια εκδοχή, από υποτίτλους ταινίας:

Our Father, who art in heaven, hallowed be Thy name.
Thy kingdom come, Thy will be done, on Earth as it is in heaven.
Give us this day our daily bread, *and forgive us our trespasses as we forgive those who trespass against us.*

Πάτερ ημών, ο εν τοις ουρανοίς, αγιασθήτω το όνομά σου.
Ελθέτω η βασιλεία Σου, γενηθήτω το θέλημά Σου ως εν ουρανώ και επί της γης.
Τον άρτον ημών τον επιούσιον, δος ημίν σήμερον* και συγχώρεσε τους καταπατητές μας και εμείς θα κάνουμε το ίδιο.*


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 2, 2014)

Χαχα! Δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω πώς έκανε τέτοιο λάθος, αφού οι πρώτοι τρεις στίχοι είναι σωστοί - και μετά κοίταξα στη wikipedia και είδα ότι εκεί η αγγλική εκδοχή της προσευχής είναι _forgive us our debts_ (δεν το περίμενα, εγώ με trespasses την ήξερα). Ίσως ο υποτιτλιστής νόμισε ότι την άλλαξαν σκόπιμα στην ταινία, και προσπάθησε να κάνει το ίδιο


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

Όπως ξέρουμε, για να δίνουμε τα σωστά μηνύματα στους μεταφραστές και στους ερευνητές γενικότερα, η Wikipedia επιδιώκει να καλύπτει όλες τις διαφορετικές εκδοχές των πραγμάτων. Έτσι λοιπόν, και στην Κυριακή προσευχή, αρκούσε να ψάξει λίγο παρακάτω για να δει και τα _trespasses_ και τα _οφειλήματα_.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord's_Prayer

Και μη εισενέγκης ημάς εις πειρασμόν να το σχολιάσωμεν περαιτέρω...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Χαχα! Δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω πώς έκανε τέτοιο λάθος, αφού οι πρώτοι τρεις στίχοι είναι σωστοί - και μετά κοίταξα στη wikipedia και είδα ότι εκεί η αγγλική εκδοχή της προσευχής είναι _forgive us our debts_ (δεν το περίμενα, εγώ με trespasses την ήξερα). Ίσως ο υποτιτλιστής νόμισε ότι την άλλαξαν σκόπιμα στην ταινία, και προσπάθησε να κάνει το ίδιο


Κι εγώ συνήθως το έχω συναντήσει με trespasses, όχι debts.

Ξέρω τι συνέβη, όμως. Επειδή στην ταινία μιλάει γενικά για squatters, ο υποτιτλιστής νόμισε ότι υπάρχει λογοπαίγνιο εδώ. Αυτό δείχνει ότι ήταν τόσο άπειρος που δεν μπορούσε να αναγνωρίσει τον συγκεκριμένο στίχο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2014)

Από την ίδια ταινία:

So we'll all turn in our guns, and we'll all start hoeing spuds.
Μετάφραση
Θα στρέψουμε τα όπλα και θα ξεκινήσουμε τους πυροβολισμούς.

Τι έπρεπε να λέει:
Θα παραδώσουμε τα όπλα μας και θα φυτέψουμε πατάτες (θα τσαπίζουμε πατάτες).

Εδώ η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 2, 2014)

Εχτές στη ΔΤ στις _Πράσινες τηγανιτές ντομάτες_:

Η έκφραση "...and all" έχει αποδοθεί "...και όλα" (η φράση ήταν κάτι σαν "δεν θέλω να σου γίνω βάρος, με τη δουλειά και τον άντρα μου και όλα..."). Πάρτα όλα, που λένε.
Παρακάτω λέει: "Την είχε ερωτευτεί. Όλοι ήμασταν." Τι ήμασταν, ρε παλικάρια;
(φαντάζομαι θα απέδιδε κάτι σαν "He was in love with her. We all were.")
Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν άκουγα, γιατί είχα τον ήχο πολύ χαμηλά όπως πάντα, μόνο έβλεπα.

Στην ταινία για το Γκόγια που έβαλαν μετά γνωρίζουμε την ισπανική πόλη του "Καντίζ" και τη βασίλισσα "Ιζαμπέλα".
Έλεος. Παραδώστε τους στην Ιερά Εξέταση.
Δεν θέλω να γίνομαι σπαστικιά ούτε απαιτώ να μάθουν όλοι Ισπανικά, αλλά ας ανοίξουν και μια εκυκλοπαίδεια!


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

Ο λα λα. Μπέρδεψαν στο Mega τις Ισαβέλες. Αν άκουσα καλά, είπαν ότι πρόεδρος της Χιλής ανέλαβε η συγγραφέας Ιζαμπέλ Αλιέντε, κόρη του προέδρου Σαλβαδόρ Αλιέντε.

Άλλη είναι η Ισαβέλα που είναι κόρη του Σαλβαδόρ και πολιτικός:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isabel_Allende_(politician)

και άλλη η Ισαβέλα που είναι συγγραφέας και από το 1989 ζει στην Αμερική. Ο πατέρας της ήταν πρωτοξάδερφος του Σαλβαδόρ.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isabel_Allende

Τώρα, αν πρέπει να τις πείτε Ισαμπέλ ή Ιζαμπέλ, Αγιέντε ή Αλιέντε, αυτά είναι άλλων παπάδων ευαγγέλια.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θα είδατε στην ειδησεογραφία ότι «η Lamda Development σε συνεργασία με αραβικά και κινεζικά κεφάλαια υπέβαλε τη μοναδική προσφορά στον διαγωνισμό για την αξιοποίηση του Ελληνικού».
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/756046/ar...rosfora-apo-lamda-development-gia-to-ellhniko
> 
> Μην παρασυρθείτε από τον τρόπο που έχει αποφασίσει η εταιρεία να γράφει το όνομά της (πιθανότατα από το αρχικό της οικογένειας Λάτση) — από επιλογή ή από λάθος. Στα αγγλικά, το λάμδα, που ήταν _λάμβδα_ στους αρχαίους, εξακολουθεί να μεταγράφεται *lambda*.


Προσωπικά εικάζω πως ο τρόπος γραφής είναι καθαρά από επιλογή. Ένας λόγος είναι κι ότι κάθε εταιρία επιδιώκει τη διαφοροποίηση, ιδίως όταν το όνομα είναι μια λέξη που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται κι από πολλούς άλλους, οπότε λίγο tweaking στο όνομα είναι ό,τι πρέπει.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2014)

Σήμερα που όλα τα κανάλια έχουν αποσπάσματα από τα Όσκαρ, θα χορτάσουμε μαργαριτάρια. Στον ΑΝΤ1, η Μπλάνσετ είπε:

Τhe idea that female films with women at the center are *niche experiences...*
Υπότιτλος: Η ιδέα ότι τα έργα με γυναίκες στο κέντρο είναι *βαρετές ταινίες...*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...η συγγραφέας Ιζαμπέλ Αλιέντε...


Απροπό, ξέρει κανείς γιατί η καλή αυτή κυρία αποδόθηκε στα ελληνικά "Ιζαμπέλ" και όχι "Ισαβέλ"; Το έχω αναρωτηθεί πολλές φορές. Μήπως οι πρώτες μεταφράσεις έγιναν από καμιά άλλη γλώσσα, ίσως από τα αγγλικά μια που ζει στις ΗΠΑ;

(Το "Αλιέντε" δε με χαλάει τόσο, δεν ξέρω πώς το προφέρει η ίδια, αλλά πάντως είναι μια υπαρκτή αν και όχι διαδεδομένη προφορά.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> (Το "Αλιέντε" δε με χαλάει τόσο, δεν ξέρω πώς το προφέρει η ίδια, αλλά πάντως είναι μια υπαρκτή αν και όχι διαδεδομένη προφορά.)


Στα χρόνια που ξέραμε μόνο τον Σαλβαδόρ, τον ξέραμε σαν *Αλιέντε*. Δεν θυμάμαι πότε ακριβώς μπήκε στη μέση το *Αγιέντε* σαν διόρθωση. Έχει πλάκα, λοιπόν, που ζητάς _αγιέντε_ από το Google και, ενώ έχει ίδιες γκουγκλιές και για τις δύο εκδοχές, και τα πρώτα ευρήματα για _αγιέντε_ είναι τα βικιπαιδικά _Σαλβαδόρ Αγιέντε_ και _Ισαμπέλ Αγιέντε_, το Google σε ρωτά αποκάτω:

Did you mean: "_*αλιέντε*_"


ΥΓ: Η είδηση είναι σωστή στις ιστοσελίδες του Mega:
http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/article.asp?catid=27372&subid=2&pubid=33217884
και το βιντεάκι της είδησης έχει εξαφανιστεί (και πάντως δεν κατάφερα να το βρω).


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2014)

Μελάνη, ευκαιρία να το ξεκαθαρίσω οριστικά στο μυαλό μου: έκανα Ισπανικά κάτι χρόνια στας Αγγλίας και είχα δασκάλους Άγγλους, Ισπανούς και λατινοαμερικάνους. Όλοι μας δίδασκαν στάνταρ ότι το ll προφέρεται λι. Άλλες προφορές γίνονταν δεκτές σε εξετάσεις κλπ αλλά οι δάσκαλοι όλοι λι το λέγανε και όλο το ακουστικό που είχαμε (με εξαίρεση κομμάτια με τοπικές προφορές) λι το λέγανε. Όλοι αυτοί είχαν συνωμοτήσει για να μάθουμε στραβά και δυσνόητα ισπανικά; Να το αλλάξω; Όμως συνεννοούμαι κουτσά στραβά κι έτσι. Τι να κάνω, κλαψ λυγμ;

Όσο για την Ισαβέλ, δε νομίζω ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα γνωστή στα ελληνικά και θα νόμιζαν οι αναγνώστες ότι κάποιος ξέχασε το τελικό -α (όχι πως θα με πείραζε προσωπικά μια ελληνοποίηση του ονόματος). Ενώ είναι γνωστές η Ιζαμπέλ Υπέρ, η Ιζαμπέλ Ατζανί, η Ιζαμπέλα Ροσελίνι, η πριγκιπέσσα Ιζαμπώ και λοιπές αλλοδαπές. 
Όσο για τη Βίκι, ΑΝΕΤΑ θα μπορούσαν να έχουν κάνει ό,τι κάνει κι η αγγλόφωνη Βίκι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις: να έχει λήμμα Ιζαμπέλ Αλιέντε (όπως τη γράφουν τα εξώφυλλα των βιβλίων της στα ελληνικά) που να παραπέμπει στο Ισαμπέλ Αλιέντε ή να έχει λήμμα Ιζαμπέλ Αλιέντε και να έχει σημείωση ορθή προφορά τάδε. Αλλά όχι, εμείς είμαστε Έλληνες, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η ενημέρωση κι η διευκόλυνση όποιου αναζητά πληροφορίες. 

ΥΓ Μια Ισπανίδα συγγενής μας εξ αγχιστείας που ποτέ δεν κατάφερε να μιλήσει σωστά τα ελληνικά αναφέρεται στην κόρη της ως: το Ελισάβε. Ίσως να είναι κι αυτή μια κάποια λύση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2014)

Διάλειμμα: θεϊκό σαρδάμ! Παπικό, έστω...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 3, 2014)

Ma che cazzo dice il papa? :twit:



SBE said:


> Τι να κάνω, κλαψ λυγμ;


Να μιλάς όπως έμαθες. 
Η προφορά με το λι είναι πλέον παρωχημένη, σπάνια θα ακούσεις κάποιον να μιλά έτσι (αναλόγως φυσικά την ηλικία του, τη μόρφωσή του και την περιοχή καταγωγής), αλλά είναι μια αποδεκτή προφορά (επιπλέον ακούγεται "λόγια", τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου αυτιά).



SBE said:


> Όσο για την Ισαβέλ, δε νομίζω ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα γνωστή στα ελληνικά και θα νόμιζαν οι αναγνώστες ότι κάποιος ξέχασε το τελικό -α (όχι πως θα με πείραζε προσωπικά μια ελληνοποίηση του ονόματος).


Μα φυσικά και δεν είναι γνωστή ως Ισαβέλ: Ισαβέλλα την ξέρουμε και έτσι θα περίμενα να την πούνε - και τον άντρα της Φερδινάνδο (και όχι Φερνάντο), και τον γνωστό θαλασσοπόρο Χριστόφορο Κολόμβο (και όχι Κριστόμπαλ Κολόν). Ταινία εποχής είναι, τι στην ευχή! 
Τον Τζον και τον Πίτερ ξέρουν να τους κάνουν Ιωάννη και Πέτρο όταν υποτιτλίζουν αγγλόφωνες ταινίες για τη ζωή του Χριστού, την Ίζαμπελ δεν έπρεπε να ξέρουν να την κάνουν Ισαβέλλα όταν υποτιτλίζουν αγγλόφωνη ταινία για την Ιερά Εξέταση;
Και κείνο το έρμο το Καντίζ; Μη μου πεις ότι αν άκουγαν π.χ. Πεκίνγκ δεν θα το έκαναν Πεκίνο! 



SBE said:


> Ενώ είναι γνωστές η Ιζαμπέλ Υπέρ, η Ιζαμπέλ Ατζανί, η Ιζαμπέλα Ροσελίνι, η πριγκιπέσσα Ιζαμπώ και λοιπές αλλοδαπές.


Δεν κατανοώ το σκεπτικό αυτό. Να το εξελληνίσουν το δέχομαι και το επικροτώ. 
Αλλά να το πάρουν από μια άλλη γλώσσα, ποια είναι η λογική;



SBE said:


> Μια Ισπανίδα συγγενής μας εξ αγχιστείας που ποτέ δεν κατάφερε να μιλήσει σωστά τα ελληνικά αναφέρεται στην κόρη της ως: το Ελισάβε. Ίσως να είναι κι αυτή μια κάποια λύση.


Τι παράξενο! Γιατί άραγε; Στα Ισπανικά δεν κόβουν το τελευταίο σύμφωνο, δεν είναι γαλλικά - όπως νομίζουν όσοι μιλάνε για Μονσερά Καμπαγιέ, αντί για Μονσεράτ και για Χαβιέ (ή Ξαβιέ, μπρρρ) αντί για Χαβιέρ.
Πώς αυτή το έπιασε χωρίς το τελικό ταυ;


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2014)

Αναφερόμουνα στην Ισαβέλα Αλιέντε, όχι στην Ισαβέλα του Φερδινάνδου. 
Δεν έχω ιδέα πως προέκυψε το Ελισάβε, πάντως στραβά μπορεί να μιλάει αλλά τα βιβλικά ονόματα τα ξέρει. Μπορεί να το είπε έτσι ο παπάς στην εκκλησία και να της φάνηκε σωστό (παλιά είχαν στην καθολική ενορία έναν ιταλό παπά και μια καλόγρια αλλοδαπή δεν ξέρω από πού, που δολοφονούσαν τα ελληνικά χωρίς χριστιανική συμπόνια).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2014)

Από το ΦΒ:



> *To Potami*
> "Η Ελλάδα στη μεταμνημονίου εποχή πρέπει να παράγει"



Νόμιζα ότι είμαστε τώρα στη μετά μνημονίου εποχή...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 4, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αναφερόμουνα στην Ισαβέλα Αλιέντε, όχι στην Ισαβέλα του Φερδινάνδου.


Ουπς, μέα κούλπα! Μπερδεύτηκα επειδή είχα αναφερθεί και σε αυτήν, αλλά σε παλιότερο σχόλιο.


----------



## StellaP (Mar 4, 2014)

Πριν από λίγο στην εκπομπή του Ευαγγελάτου στον ΣΚΑΪ ο ενημερωμένος ρεπόρτερ μιλούσε για το πυρηνοκίνητο αμερικανικό αεροπλανοφόρο που "προσάραξε" στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
Προφανώς το ξεφτέρι νομίζει ότι το "αράζω" είναι λίγο για ένα μεγάλο πλοίο ενώ το "προσαράζω" δίνει άλλη έμφαση και βαρύτητα.
(΄Εχω ακούσει τόσες πολλές φορές το "προσάραξε" στην θέση του "άραξε" που αναρωτιέμαι, αν κάποια στιγμή κάτι πάθει ένα πλοίο και πραγματικά προσαράξει, πώς θα το πούνε, άραγε; )


----------



## Earion (Mar 4, 2014)

Αρδεύω από μία παράδοση για την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση ... (δύο φορές, εννοώντας «αρδεύομαι», ή πιο κομψά: «αντλώ από μία παράδοση»)

Ρένα Δούρου στον Ευαγγελάτο (ΣΚΑΪ, απόγεμα Τρίτης 4.3.2014).


----------



## Marinos (Mar 5, 2014)

Όπου οι κουνιάδοι (ή μπατζανάκηδες;) μετατρέπονται σε καλά αδέλφια (ούτε καν ωραία αδέλφια).


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2014)

Για το σιχαμερό και χαμερπές υποκείμενο που περνιέται (χρόνια τώρα) για δημοσιογράφος, και για όσους επίσης τον θεωρούν δημοσιογράφο και τον πληρώνουν ως τέτοιο, δεν θα κάνω κανένα σχόλιο. Ούτε για την κορωνίδα της χαμέρπειάς του θα μιλήσω. Θα σχολιάσω μόνο την αμορφωσιά του, που έκανε την Παρθενόπη παρθενοπόπη για να αποδείξει για μια ακόμα φορά το ποιόν του.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

*"Society" δεν πά' να πει ΠΑΝΤΑ "κοινωνία"!*

Να ξαναθυμίσουμε σε όσους γράφουν για "Βασιλική Κοινωνία (Χημείας κλπ)" ότι το Royal Society αποδίδεται εδώ "Βασιλική Εταιρεία".


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Να ξαναθυμίσουμε σε όσους γράφουν για "Βασιλική Κοινωνία (Χημείας κλπ)" ότι το Royal Society αποδίδεται εδώ "Βασιλική Εταιρεία".



Με την ευκαιρία κι επειδή το 'χω δει μερικές φορές να αποδίδεται λανθασμένα (κι όποτε μπορούσα, το διόρθωνα, άρα δεν το είδε άλλος), το *league *(εκτός από _λεύγα_), παρότι συνήθως μεταφράζεται _ένωση, συμμαχία, συνασπισμός, λίγκα, όμιλος_ κ.τ.τ., σε μία σύμφραση είναι καθιερωμένο από παλιά σαν «κοινωνία» κι επειδή το σημαινόμενο μάς έχει αφήσει χρόνους πολλά χρόνια τώρα, δεν πρόκειται ν' αλλάξει. Στο League of Nations, την Κοινωνία των Εθνών.


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2014)

Δαεμάνε, νομίζω ότι το παράδειγμα που διάλεξες δεν είναι πετυχημένο, γιατί το ελληνικό «Κοινωνία των Εθνών» είναι μετάφραση του γαλλικού Société des Nations (τα γαλλικά ήταν τότε η κατεξοχήν γλώσσα των διεθνων σχέσεων). Βέβαια και το Société des Nations ήταν ο τρόπος με τον οποίο προτίμησαν να μεταφράσουν οι Γάλλοι την ιδέα ενός Αμερικανού προέδρου. Πάντως και στα γαλλικά υπάρχει η λέξη ligue, με κυριότερο παράδειγμα την Ligue catholique, την εποχή των θρησκευτικών πολέμων, που εμείς το μεταφράζουμε Καθολικό Συνασπισμό.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2014)

...
Ναι, το ξέρω, αλλά μιλάω για την απόδοση του αγγλικού League of Nations κατευθείαν στα ελληνικά, η ανάγκη για την οποία παρουσιάζεται σήμερα πολύ συχνά χωρίς την παραμικρή ένδειξη για το ενδιάμεσο στάδιο του Société και αποδίδεται λανθασμένα, προφανώς λόγω έλλειψης εγκυκλοπαιδικών γνώσεων κι επομένως και άγνοιας και για την εποχή που προέκυψε και για τον όρο και τη διαδρομή του.
Μ' αρέσει που αλληλοσυμπληρωνόμαστε: έγραψα το συμπέρασμα, το ζουμί, έγραψες την ιστορία του, τη λογική του.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2014)

Η *παρθενογένεση* βγήκε από το αγγλικό _parthenogenesis_ ή το γαλλικό _parthénogenèse_. Εκτός απ' αυτήν, είχαν κάποτε κυκλοφορήσει τα _παρθενογονία_ και _παρθενογένεια_ (βλ. και γαλλικό _parthénogénie_), αλλά είναι τόσο σπάνια που μου φαίνεται περίεργο ότι το ΛΝΕΓ αναφέρει το πρώτο σαν υπολήμμα της _παρθενογένεσης_. Η μορφή που δεν περιέχουν τα λεξικά είναι η *παρθενογέννηση*, που έχει μεγάλη διάδοση στο διαδίκτυο (και τη βρίσκουμε και σε λίγα βιβλία).

Η μορφή που δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πουθενά είναι η *_παρθενογένηση_, η οποία εμφανίστηκε στο δελτίο του Mega ως μέρος δήλωσης του Τέρενς Κουίκ για το Ποτάμι. 

Λοιπόν, δεν υπάρχει *_γένηση_ και δεν υπάρχει *_γέννεση_. Ούτε σε παράγωγα. Μόνο σε τερατογενέσεις.


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Η μορφή που δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πουθενά είναι η *_παρθενογένηση_, η οποία εμφανίστηκε στο δελτίο του Mega ως μέρος δήλωσης του Τέρενς Κουίκ για το Ποτάμι.
> 
> Λοιπόν, δεν υπάρχει *_γένηση_ και δεν υπάρχει *_γέννεση_. Ούτε σε παράγωγα. Μόνο σε τερατογενέσεις.


Από το νήμα *Κάπου χάνει ο χάννος*: ένα ή δύο ν; 



nickel said:


> ...
> Είναι τελικά μια μικρή ταλαιπωρία αυτά τα δύο «ν», ίσως πιο ταλαιπωρημένα και από άλλα διπλά σύμφωνα που προφέρονται σαν ένα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο η _έννοια_ και το _εννοώ_ δεν ταλαιπωρούν και δεν ταλαιπωρούνται ιδιαίτερα. Αποκεί και πέρα το χάος.
> 
> Πάρτε το *γεννάω*: _γεννήθηκα, γέννηση, γέννημα θρέμμα, γεννητούρια, ετοιμόγεννη, σαββατογεννημένος, υπογεννητικότητα, γεννήτρια, από γεννησιμιού_. Αλλά από δίπλα, για να μας χαλάνε την εικόνα και τη σιγουριά: *γενηθήτω* (τα ανορθόγραφα με δύο «ν» κοντεύουν να είναι όσα και τα σωστά), όλα τα –γενής (_ευγενής, θνησιγενής_ κ.λπ.) και τα –γένεια (_οικογένεια, φωτογένεια_ κ.λπ.), οι *γέννες* αλλά οι *γενεές*, η *γέννηση* αλλά η *γένεση*, τα _γενέθλια_, η _γενεαλογία_, η _γενέτειρα_, η _γενετική_, οι _γενετήσιες_ ορμές και η _παλιγγενεσία_.
> ...


Since I Lost You - Genesis






It's all too easy to take so much for granted
oh but it's so hard to find the words to say


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Στον υποτιτλισμό του True Detective (που τελείωσε χτες) από τη Nova δεν υπήρξαν αγριάδες όπως σε κάποιες άλλες παραγωγές του καναλιού (η χειρότερη αγριάδα είναι, κτγμ, όταν υποτιτλίζουν τα ντοκιμαντέρ και χρησιμοποιούν για τα άγνωστα ζώα και πουλιά την επιστημονική τους ονομασία, π.χ. όταν δύο ψαράδες ανασύρουν έναν _Psarakus Gigantius_).

Τέλος πάντων, χτες ξέφυγε ένα ενδιαφέρον: καθώς συζητάνε οι δύο πρωταγωνιστές, αναφέρονται σε μια _niece once removed_. Ο υποτιτλιστής προφανώς δεν έχει ξανακούσει κάτι τέτοιο και μεταφράζει: «μια ανιψιά που την απομάκρυναν μια φορά». Στην πραγματικότητα, εκείνο το once removed δείχνει βαθμό συγγένειας, η ανιψιά ήταν απλώς μικρανιψιά και τα πάντα περί once removed υπάρχουν φυσικά *εδώ, στη Λεξιλογία*.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> «μια ανιψιά που την απομάκρυναν μια φορά».


:lol::lol::lol:
...αλλά εκείνη ξαναγύρισε με τα καλά αδέλφια από κοντά!


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Με πρόλαβε ο Σαραντάκος και σχολιάζει ένα απόσπασμα από το χτεσινό άρθρο του Στέφανου Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή. Εκεί ο Κασιμάτης γράφει κάτω από τον τίτλο «Υπουργείο Παιδίας και όχι Παιδείας»: «Με τέτοια ανόητα, παιδαριώδη καμώματα, δεν έχει νόημα να ονομάζεται το υπουργείο της Παιδείας. Θα ήταν ακριβέστερο να λέγεται της Παιδίας. Και ας ανοίξουν (ο κ. Αρβανιτόπουλος, ο κ. Λάσκαρης, όποιος είναι ο υπουργός τέλος πάντων...) το λεξικό να δουν τι σημαίνει αυτό...».

Ωστόσο, δεν θα το θεωρούσα λάθος του συντάκτη. Θα αναρωτιόμουν απλώς κατά πόσο εννοεί την «παιδία» με την αρχαία σημασία (α) της παιδικής ηλικίας και (β) του παιδαριώδους. Αλλά ο υπουργός θα πρέπει να κοιτάξει ή Πάπυρο ή Δημητράκο για να βρει τη λέξη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 12, 2014)

Έχεις δίκιο, γιατί όμως έχω την αίσθηση ότι πράγματι ήθελε να πει "παιδιά" και όχι "παιδία";
Ίσως επειδή η "παιδία" εξέλιπε ενώ η "παιδιά" επιβιώνει ως τις μέρες μας, θες ως αθλοπαιδιά, θες μέσω Καλαϊτζή ή άλλων, και άρα φαντάζει πιο πιθανό να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς αυτή τη λέξη;
Αλλά φυσικά μπορεί κάλλιστα να εννοούσε "παιδία".
Μόνον ο ίδιος ο Κασιμάτης μπορεί να μας λύσει την απορία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

Ο Κασιμάτης το χρησιμοποιεί με σιγουριά και δεν το εξηγεί. Προτρέπει τον υπουργό να κοιτάξει λεξικό, αλλά πόσοι διαθέτουν λεξικά της αρχαίας ελληνικής; Θα έπρεπε κανονικά, όπως οφείλει να κάνει κάθε δημοσιογράφος που αξιοποιεί μέσα που δεν τα έχει όλος ο κόσμος, να δώσει μια εξήγηση, μια υποσημείωση.

Πάντως, θεωρώ πιθανότατο να βασίζει το λογοπαίγνιό του στην _παιδία_ επειδή χρησιμοποιεί στην ίδια πρόταση το _παιδαριώδες_.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> ...αλλά εκείνη ξαναγύρισε με τα καλά αδέλφια από κοντά!


Τι να πεις και γι' αυτήν εδώ που την απομάκρυναν τρεις φορές, αλλά αυτή φαίνεται ότι ξαναγυρνάει!

How Prince Harry's girlfriend Cressida Bonas is related to British war time Prime Minister Sir Winston Churchill *(she's his first cousin three times removed)*


----------



## bernardina (Mar 12, 2014)

Πριν από ώρα πήρε τ' αυτί μου σε τρέιλερ τηλεοπτικής εκπομπής τη φράση _θα φτιάξουμε υπέροχα νηστίσιμα σάντουichez_ και κάπως μου ήρθε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Θα αναρωτιόμουν απλώς κατά πόσο εννοεί την «παιδία» με την αρχαία σημασία (α) της παιδικής ηλικίας και (β) του παιδαριώδους. Αλλά ο υπουργός θα πρέπει να κοιτάξει ή Πάπυρο ή Δημητράκο για να βρει τη λέξη.



Τεκμηρίωση (Δημητράκος):








Μ' αυτά και μ' εκείνα, και κυρίως με όσα κάνει στα παιδιά (ο κάθε υπουργός τσαπατσουλιές στου «κασίδη» το κεφάλι), μπορεί και να το έλεγα _Υπουργείο Παίδας _ή _Παιδεμού _(που περιλαμβάνει περιλαβαίνει και το Θρησκευμάτων και συνδέει τις δυο σημασίες του _παιδεύω_):







*Λέξεις για φιγούρα και για τρικλοποδιές. *Τρικλοπαιδιές. **


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2014)

Δεδομένου ότι προτρέπει τον υπουργό να ψάξει σε λεξικό, νομίζω ότι εννοεί παιδία και όχι παιδιά. Η παιδιά είναι πασίγνωστη λέξη, λόγω της γνωστής έκφρασης "χάριν παιδιάς".


----------



## bernardina (Mar 15, 2014)

Εντάξει, οκέι, με το πολιτικό σχόλιο συμφωνώ, αλλά το μάτι μου έπεσε _μπααμ_ σ' εκείνο το έρμο το *ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ. So, shoot me! :twit:


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2014)

Τα παλιά τα χρόνια, πριν τα ψηφιακά μέσα, οι γελοιογράφοι είχαν την καλύτερη συλλογή με ορθογραφικά λάθη, γιατί έφτιαχναν (και ακόμα φτιάχνουν) τις γελοιογραφίες προτού τις δει ο διορθωτής. Δεν διορθώνονται όμως εύκολα τα έρμα πάνω στο σκίτσο! Έτσι, πότε πότε βλέπαμε λάθη διορθωμένα σχεδόν επί του τυπογραφείου, με φανερή επέμβαση στο εικαστικό, συχνότερα όμως τα άφηναν αδιόρθωτα τα λάθη και οι γελοιογράφοι είχαν ένα είδος ασυλίας. Ήρθε ο Μποστ και την έκανε τέχνη.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2014)

Κι άλλοι γλωσσομαθείς "δημοσιογράφοι":
Σάλο έχει προκαλέσει στην Γαλλία το σόου που παρουσιάζου δυο κωμικοί. Πρόκειται για την τηλεοπτική εκπομπή «Le Plus Grand Cabaret Du Monde» που σημαίνει «το πιο μεγάλο καμπαρέ του κόσμου». *Παρουσιαστές είναι οι «Les Beaux Frères» που σημαίνει «οι ωραίοι αδερφοί» *και μοναδικό αξεσουάρ τους επί σκηνής είναι οι… πετσέτες,​
Πηγή: http://www.gossip-tv.gr/showbiz/sto...alloi-poy-anastatonoyn-to-koino#ixzz2wFAAOgp3​


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2014)

Στο "Κάτι Ψήνεται", ένας κάτοικος των Σερρών προσπαθεί να μαντέψει τι σημαίνει "μόσχος": "Κάτι σε καλαμαράκι, χταπόδι, θαλασσινά γενικά."

Άμα, ρε μάγκα, δεν ξέρεις ούτε τι είναι ο "μόσχος", τι σόι γκουρμές είσαι και θέλεις και συμμετοχή στο Κάτι Ψήνεται;


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2014)

Μόσχος σιτευτός: πέστροφα εκτροφείου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2014)

Προφανώς μπερδεύτηκε με τον μοσχιό ή μοσχοχτάποδο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Έτσι που γράφεται πάντως, χωρίς ενωτικό, «όμορφα αδέλφια» σημαίνει. Δεν είναι, βέβαια, αδέλφια. Λέγονται Yohann Trepanier και Raphaël Dubé. Αλλά σε όλες αυτές τις λέξεις (beau-frère, belle-sœur, belle-mère, beaux-parents κτλ.) πρέπει να βάλει κανείς ενωτικό αν δεν θέλει την κυριολεκτική σημασία.

Να άλλο ένα βιντεάκι με τους Μποφρέρ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Την ώρα που τα ελικόπτερα του ΕΚΑΒ μειώνουν αισθητά των αριθμό των πτήσεών τους για τη *συγκομιδή *ασθενών από νησιά λόγω των τεράστιων οικονομικών δυσκολιών, πολεμικά αεροπλάνα και ελικόπτερα βρίσκουν χρήματα και κάνουν βόλτες, από το πρωί της Δευτέρας, πάνω από τον αττικό ουρανό.
http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/109271/giati-petoyn-mahitika-ston-oyrano-tis-attikis


Ούτε _αποκομιδή_ και οπωσδήποτε όχι _ανακομιδή_. Προτείνω _διακομιδή_.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2014)

Σε λίγο θα μιλάμε και για "ασθενείς νέας εσοδείας".


----------



## Resident (Mar 18, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Σε λίγο θα μιλάμε και για "ασθενείς νέας εσοδείας".



Και για σκουπίδια, δεν ξέρω τι έχουν πάθει οι υποψήφιοι περιφερειάρχες, μα όλοι που έχω ακούσει μιλούν για συγκομιδή σκουπιδιών.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Προτείνω _διακομιδή_.


Αυτό δεν ισχύει ήδη; 

Δεν ακούμε τακτικά "διακομίστηκε στο τάδε νοσοκομείο";


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2014)

Ναι, δεν το πρότεινα για καινούργιο. Το πρότεινα για καταφανώς και πασιφανώς καλύτερο από εκείνο που είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2014)

Resident said:


> ... μα όλοι που έχω ακούσει μιλούν για συγκομιδή σκουπιδιών.



Μήπως ειναι κριτική για την ποιότητα των τροφίμων;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2014)

Γράφω "συμμετασχόντες" και ο διορθωτής του Word μού το βγάζει λάθος και μου προτείνει "συμμετάσχοντες". Αμάν!


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2014)

Γιά κοίτα σύμπτωση. Εγώ ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο γενικότερο πρόβλημα με τον δεύτερο αόριστο της υποτακτικής. Ενώ έχουμε _θα συμμετάσχει_ και _(για) να συμμετάσχει_, βλέπουμε πολύ συχνά _θα συμμετέχει_ και _(για) να συμμετέχει_ χωρίς να δείχνει διάρκεια. Φταίει ίσως που δεν έχουμε πια τον τύπο στον αόριστο, δεν λέμε _συμμετέσχον_ και λέμε _συμμετείχα_.


----------



## Resident (Mar 21, 2014)

Χθες σε επίσημη συζήτηση (πολιτικοί, επιχειρηματίες κ.α.) σχετικά με τους ορυκτούς πόρους της χώρας δημιουργήθηκε από ομιλητή (managing editor γνωστής οικονομικής εφημερίδας) ο νέος όρος "ανθρώπινο προσωπικό".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2014)

Μα φυσικά, αφού υπάρχει και μη ανθρώπινο...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 22, 2014)

Όταν μεταφράζουμε χωρίς να έχουμε το μυαλό μας σ' αυτά που γράφουμε, και στη συνέχεια δεν γίνεται επιμέλεια στη μετάφραση. 

Από υπότιτλο:
Never stand still when you run. = Ποτέ μην τρέχεις ακίνητος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Ποτέ μην τρέχεις ακίνητος.


Από μια άποψη, πάντως, είναι καλή συμβουλή. :laugh:


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2014)

Στην ίδια λογική με το «πάω αργά γιατί βιάζομαι», «Γιάννη, γιατί έκοψες τον πεύκο;» κλπ. κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 26, 2014)

Διαβάζω στα Νέα το άρθρο με τίτλο ΗΠΑ: Ελεύθερη μετά από 32 χρόνια στη φυλακή για ένα έγκλημα που δεν διέπραξε και εκεί που σκέφτομαι να το φέρω στο νήμα για τη θανατική ποινή, φτάνω σε αυτήν την πρόταση:

 Ωστόσο σύμφωνα με φοιτητές της Νομικής Σχολής του Πανεπιστημίου της Νότιας Καλιφόρνιας, οι οποίοι υπερασπίσθηκαν την Τζόουνς ενώπιον του δικαστηρίου, ο Μόουζ Ουίλις είχε βάλει ένα πιστόλι στον κρόταφο της συντρόφου του για να την υποχρεώσει να οδηγήσει τον ντίλερ σε μια *αλέα*, όπου και τον σκότωσε.​
Τι σημαίνει αλέα, ωστόσο;

*αλέα, η [aléa]* Ο25 : δρόμος ή λεωφόρος με δενδροστοιχίες. || δενδροστοιχία. ​
Επομένως, κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει εδώ. Πράγματι, όλες οι αγγλόφωνες πηγές που περιέχουν αυτό το άρθρο, μιλούν για alley:


An alley or alleyway is a narrow lane, path, or passage way, often for pedestrians only, which usually runs between or behind buildings in the older parts of towns and cities. The origin of the word alley is late Middle English: from Old French alee ‘walking or passage,’ from aler ‘go,’ from Latin ambulare ‘to walk’​
Σε δρομάκι τον πήγαν να τον σκοτώσουν, λοιπόν, όχι σε δεντροφυτεμένη λεωφόρο. .


----------



## Evmorfia (Mar 26, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Από υπότιτλο:
> Never stand still when you run. = Ποτέ μην τρέχεις ακίνητος.



Το παρεξηγήσατε: είναι το _σπεύδε βραδέως_ που έλεγε και ο παππούς μου, βρε παιδιά!!!!


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

Γνωστό στα γαλλοαγγλικά faux amis. Θα πρέπει τώρα να το βάλουμε και στα ελληνογαλλοαγγλικά...

*Allée (F) vs Alley (E)*
Allée (F) is a generic term for any sort of road or path: lane, path, avenue, driveway, etc. It can also refer to an aisle.
Alley (E) = une ruelle.
http://french.about.com/od/vocabulary/a/fauxamis-a_2.htm


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

Evmorfia said:


> Το παρεξηγήσατε: είναι το _σπεύδε βραδέως_ που έλεγε και ο παππούς μου, βρε παιδιά!!!!



Never stand still when you run. Σπεύδε δρομαίος. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2014)

ΓΓΠΣ said:


> Οριστική Δήλωση υποβάλουν όσοι καταβάλουν αμοιβές ελευθέριων επαγγελμάτων


Αν πάρω κείμενο του δημοσίου (και όχι μόνο) και έχει όλα αυτά τα -λ- του σωστά, μπορεί να τρυπήσω και μόνος μου τη μύτη μου...


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2014)

http://sports.in.gr/basketball/international/article/?aid=1231307192
Ένα χαριτωμένο ορθογραφικό στον τίτλο, επηρεασμένο ίσως από το κείμενο που ακολουθεί («αήττητη πορεία»), θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει την έμπνευση για μια νέα λέξη:
*ασταμάττητος* = ασταμάτητος και αήττητος συνάμα. 
Δυστυχώς, στον τίτλο, έτσι που είναι, είναι απλώς ορθογραφικό.


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2014)

Στη δύνη πρωτοφανούς σκανδάλου διαφθοράς η Κίνα. Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω ότι ο πρώτος που το έγραψε έκανε ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος. Οι άλλοι, που το αναπαράγουν σωρηδόν, δεν το κοίταξαν; Σ' τη δίνει έπειτα, κύριε πρόεδρε, ή δε σ' τη δίνει;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 30, 2014)

Μια ταινία μπορεί να είναι η χειρότερη ταινία όλων των εποχών, αλλά όταν ο τίτλος της είναι *Battleship* τότε αυτός που την υποτιτλίζει οφείλει να το ψάξει τρία δευτερόλεπτα παραπάνω και να μάθει ότι αυτό δεν σημαίνει «πλοίο μάχης» ή «πολεμικό πλοίο», αλλά «θωρηκτό»! Πολύ υπέφεραν οι τύποι πλοίων στη χτεσινή ταινία της Nova: battleship = «πλοίο μάχης», αλλά battleship Missouri = «θωρηκτό Missouri» (σωστό), και destroyer = «αντιτορπιλλικό» αλλά destroyer Samson = «θωρηκτό Samson» (!). Ήρθε στο τέλος και μια απόδοση του turret (πυργίσκος) ως «κανόνι», και έδεσε...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 30, 2014)

Να αναφέρω εδώ πληροφοριακά ότι τους τίτλους σε αρκετές εταιρείες δεν τους βάζουν οι μεταφραστές που κάνουν τους υπότιτλους, ούτε καν τους ζητούν να προτείνουν κάποια απόδοση. Οπότε ίσως να είναι αλλουνού η πατάτα του τίτλου και αλλουνού εκείνες των υποτίτλων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2014)

Δεν είναι σχετικό με την ταινία, αλλά έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω στα ντοκιμαντέρ της Νόβα τα πυροβόλα/τηλεβόλα να μεταφράζονται «όπλα», λες και δεν είναι σαφές από το περικείμενο για τι ακριβώς πρόκειται.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Μια ταινία μπορεί να είναι η χειρότερη ταινία όλων των εποχών, αλλά όταν ο τίτλος της είναι *Battleship* τότε αυτός που την υποτιτλίζει οφείλει να το ψάξει τρία δευτερόλεπτα παραπάνω και να μάθει ότι αυτό δεν σημαίνει «πλοίο μάχης» ή «πολεμικό πλοίο», αλλά «θωρηκτό»! Πολύ υπέφεραν οι τύποι πλοίων στη χτεσινή ταινία της Nova: battleship = «πλοίο μάχης», αλλά battleship Missouri = «θωρηκτό Missouri» (σωστό), και destroyer = «αντιτορπιλλικό» αλλά destroyer Samson = «θωρηκτό Samson» (!). Ήρθε στο τέλος και μια απόδοση του turret (πυργίσκος) ως «κανόνι», και έδεσε...


Τι κάνεις έτσι, ντε; Δεν έχεις προσέξει τα ψιλά γράμματα στο κάτω μέρος του Λόουερ; Λένε: "Ο κάτοχος αυτού του πτυχίου είναι ικανός να κάνει τον μεταφραστή και ιδιαιτέρως τον υποτιτλιστή."


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 30, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Να αναφέρω εδώ πληροφοριακά ότι τους τίτλους σε αρκετές εταιρείες δεν τους βάζουν οι μεταφραστές που κάνουν τους υπότιτλους, ούτε καν τους ζητούν να προτείνουν κάποια απόδοση. Οπότε ίσως να είναι αλλουνού η πατάτα του τίτλου και αλλουνού εκείνες των υποτίτλων.



Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το έγραψα σωστά: «πλοίο μάχης» μεταφραζόταν το battleship στους υπότιτλους, όχι στον τίτλο (ο ελληνικός τίτλος ήταν «Battleship: Η ναυμαχία», αν θυμάμαι καλά). Εννοούσα ότι η απόδοση μιας λέξης που εμφανίζεται και στον τίτλο της ταινίας έπρεπε να προσεχθεί λίγο περισσότερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2014)

Και για λίγη ΓΠΑ (γλωσσική προστιθέμενη αξία):

Battleship = Ναυμαχία (*το παιχνίδι*)


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2014)

...
Από εκεί:



onmed.gr said:


> Ως «μαύρο σκύλο» χαρακτήριζε την κατάθλιψη ο πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ Ουίνστον Τσόρτσιλ, ώστε να περιγράψει τις δύσκολες και υποτονικές περιόδους της ζωής του ως μανιοκαταθλιπτικός.



Όπως έγραψε εκείνη που μου το έστειλε: «Ο Ουίνστον Τσώρτσιλ *πρόεδρος των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών*; Τρομερά ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα! Θα μπορούσαν να βγουν ένα σωρό μυθιστορήματα εναλλακτικής ιστορίας* με βάση αυτό.»

Εκτός από το τι δεν είπε ο Τσόρτσιλ (π.χ. το ταιριαστό εδώ «τίποτε δεν είναι λιγότερο κοινό από την κοινή λογική*»*), φαίνεται ότι πρέπει ν' αρχίσουμε να καταγράφουμε και τι δεν υπήρξε. 





* Με την ευκαιρία, για τις ΗΠΑ έχει γράψει ένα από τα καλύτερα μυθιστορήματα εναλλακτικής ιστορίας ο Φίλιπ Ντικ: The Man in the High Castle (Ο άνθρωπος στο ψηλό κάστρο), αλλά εκεί πήραν εντελώς διαφορετική τροπή τα πράγματα. Πάντως, ακόμη και στο μυθιστόρημα εναλλακτικής ιστορίας που διαβάζουν τα πρόσωπα στο βιβλίο του Ντικ, το _The Grasshopper Lies Heavy,_ πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ μετά τον Ρούσβελτ υποτίθεται πως έγινε ο Ρέξφορντ Τάγκουελ, ενώ ο Τσόρτσιλ παρέμεινε πρωθυπουργός του ΗΒ.

Με την ευκαιρία της ευκαιρίας, ο Τσόρτσιλ είχε γράψει to 1930 ένα δοκίμιο εναλλακτικής ιστορίας για τις ΗΠΑ εν τη γενέσει τους, με τίτλο «If Lee Had Not Won the Battle of Gettysburg».


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2014)

Σας παρακαλώ, πείτε μου ότι είναι μόνο χιούμορ. Το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι, σε αθλητικού περιεχομένου εκπομπή, και μετά μπήκα στο Γκουγκλ και θαμπώθηκα:
Μεταξύ τυρού και αχλάδου.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 30, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Σας παρακαλώ, πείτε μου ότι είναι μόνο χιούμορ. Το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι, σε αθλητικού περιεχομένου εκπομπή, και μετά μπήκα στο Γκουγκλ και θαμπώθηκα:
> Μεταξύ τυρού και αχλάδου.


Γιατί, μόνο οι θηλυκές αχλάδες θα 'χουν ουρά;


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Σας παρακαλώ, πείτε μου ότι είναι μόνο χιούμορ. Το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι, σε αθλητικού περιεχομένου εκπομπή, και μετά μπήκα στο Γκουγκλ και θαμπώθηκα:
> Μεταξύ τυρού και αχλάδου.


 Πίσω έχει ο αχλάδος την ουρά, μπροστά έχει την κοτσάνα. 

*μεταξύ τυρού και αχλαδίου = casually (over dessert)
*
Η παπαριά είναι ένα δέντρο σαν την αχλαδιά μόνο που δεν κάνει αχλάδια


----------



## Marinos (Mar 30, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Γιατί, μόνο οι θηλυκές αχλάδες θα 'χουν ουρά;





daeman said:


> Πίσω έχει ο αχλάδος την ουρά, μπροστά έχει την κοτσάνα.


Πόσο πιο μεγάλα πνεύματα πια;


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2014)

Μα υπάρχει ολόκληρη εκπομπή, με τίτλο (Προσοχή στον τονισμό) «Μεταξύ τύρου και αχλάδου». Άλλωστε στη Βίβλο υπάρχουν και τα μέρη Τύρου και Σιδώνος, που έχουν και ολόκληρο μητροπολίτη σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Πόσο πιο μεγάλα πνεύματα πια;



Τιτανομεγιστοτεράστια, ginormous,   εδώ που τα λέμε μεταξύ Τύρου και σινδόνης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Σας παρακαλώ, πείτε μου ότι είναι μόνο χιούμορ. Το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι, σε αθλητικού περιεχομένου εκπομπή, και μετά μπήκα στο Γκουγκλ και θαμπώθηκα:
> Μεταξύ τυρού και αχλάδου.


Προφανώς θαμπώθηκες, αλλιώς θα έβλεπες ότι τα μισά ευρήματα είναι «μεταξύ τ*ύ*ρου και αχλάδου»


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2014)

Νηπιαγωγός: Τι είναι αυτό, παιδάκια;
Παιδάκια νηπιαγωγείου: Λουκέτο, κυρία!


Δασκάλα: Κι αυτό τι είναι, παιδάκια;
Παιδάκια: Κλειδαριά, κυρία!






Δασκάλα: Και τότε γιατί αυτά τα ονόμασαν "κλειδαριές";
Παιδάκια: Επειδή είναι ρεπόρτερ του ΑΝΤ1, κυρία! Και στο Λόουερ έμαθαν ότι "lock" θα πει "κλειδαριά", δεν έμαθαν τα "λουκέτα", είναι στο Προφίσιενσι αυτές οι λέξεις!

Ολόκληρο ρεπορτάζ με παρουσίαση από την παρουσιάστρια των ειδήσεων του ΑΝΤ1 μιλούσε για τις κλειδαριές που είναι κρεμασμένες σε μια γέφυρα στο Παρίσι. Εντάξει, ό,τι πείτε. Θα δεχτώ ότι μιλάτε ελληνικά και ζείτε στην Ελλάδα, αν επιμένετε.


----------



## Costas (Mar 31, 2014)

Κι εγώ, άρκεσε να κάτσω μιάμιση ώρα στην τηλεόραση για ν' ακούσω 4 γλωσσικές παραφωνίες και αφασίες. Ωστόσο η δεύτερη ήταν από μη επαγγελματία, οπότε δεν τρέχει τίποτα.

Με χτύπησαν κάτι κρανιοφόροι...(ο αθλητικογράφος που του 'σπασαν 3 δόντια και του 'σκισαν το κάτω χείλι μπροστά στο μικρό του γιο)
Ου μη γένοιτο -> ό μη γένοιτο
Κατέρρευσε σαν χάρτινος πύργος (για μια οικοδομή στη σεισμόπληκτη Κεφαλλονιά, μόνο που η οικοδομή στεκόταν όρθια, απλώς ήταν ταλαιπωρημένη)
Πρωτόγνωρη (η πρόταση μομφής εναντίον του προεδρείου της Βουλής, μόνο που μόλις πριν και μέσα στην ίδια πρόταση είχε πει ο ίδιος ότι έχει να συμβεί από το 1927)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2014)

Ο καθείς από μόνος του αυτοί οι τύποι δεν παλεύονται. Για κανένα λόγο και με κανένα τρόπο.

Όταν έχει να τα βγάλει πέρα με όλους μαζί, η κακομοίρα η ελληνική γλώσσα παθαίνει μπλακάουτ. Και μαζί της και τα σουπεράκια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Κα μαζί της και τα σουπεράκια.




Αυτό δεν είναι σουπεράκι. Αντεράκι είναι. Και αποπάνω οι αντεροβγάλτες.


----------



## Earion (Apr 4, 2014)

*Saida = Σιδώνα*

*Χίλιες και μια νύχτες στην Αθήνα*

Στον κόσμο των αραβικών μύθων θα μας ταξιδέψει σήμερα, αύριο και μεθαύριο στο Εργαστήρι Μαιρηβή η Λιβανέζα αφηγήτρια Λαϊλά Νταρβίς, κόρη του γνωστού γαλλόφωνου Άραβα αφηγητή Τζιχάντ Νταρβίς, η οποία έμαθε τις ιστορίες της από τη γιαγιά της, μια μεγάλη λαϊκή αφηγήτρια *της πόλης Σάιντα του Νοτίου Λιβάνου*. Προσκεκλημένη του Διεθνούς Φεστιβάλ αφήγησης Κοζάνης, θα δώσει παραστάσεις για μικρούς και μεγάλους. Σαχτούρη 4 και Σαρρή, τηλ. 210-52.22.181.

Μόνο που η πόλη Σάιντα του Νοτίου Λιβάνου είναι η φημισμένη *Σιδώνα*. Το λέει και η ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2014)

Δημοσκόπηση στο Σταρ Τσάννελ με την πρόθεση ψήφου σε διπλή στήλη για κάθε κόμμα ξεχωριστά: προ Μπαλτάκου και μετά Μπαλτάκο*υ*. Εφτά-οχτώ φορές επομένως το λάθος, σε δύο διαδοχικές οθόνες, έτσι για να το εμπεδώσουμε.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2014)

Carved in stone.

ΙΟΝ Αμυγδάλου-Δραγούμη. Της γνωστής οικογενείας σοκολατοβιομηχάνων.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2014)

Ε, άνοιξη είναι, μας πλημμυρίζει η ευωδιά των ίων Δραγούμη (εξαιρετική ποικιλία).


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 7, 2014)

Πετάει η μοντέρνα καλόγρια; Πετάει.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2014)

Το πιο αστείο είναι που δεν του πήγαινε να γράψει σκέτο "καλόγριες" και πρόσθεσε το "μοντέρνες".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2014)

Το *two nans* το είδαμε, έτσι; Just checking... ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2014)

Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό είδαμε. Two nans σημαίνει δυο γιαγιάδες, όχι δυο καλόγριες.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2014)

Now _this_ is a flying nun.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Now _this_ is a flying nun.


Εγώ νομίζω ότι η πτήση οφείλεται στο καπέλο της, με τους έλικες, αλλά βεβαίως...

Όσο για τις γιαγιάδες, τις λέξεις nan και nanna πρωτοάκουσα εν Αγγλία, αλλά δεν ήταν και τόσο δύσκολο να καταλάβεις ότι μιλάγανε για γιαγιάδες. Ίσως φταίει που δεν είμαι γιός του καφετζή.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2014)

Lexoplast said:


> Πετάει η μοντέρνα καλόγρια; Πετάει.
> View attachment 4428



Me, Nanny Ogg, a nun? Well, by the Hedgehog and his pricks, by the burly Knob on the Wizard's Staff, I'll be damned! 
I do fly, I'll give them that, but on my broomstick (a sight to see; knickers and all). I'm a _*witch*_, damn their eyes! 






Nanny Ogg & Greebo



Spoiler



The character of Nanny Ogg is based on the Mother stereotype of the Triple Goddess myth. _She's had 5 husbands and been married to three of them and has fifteen children who survived their early childhood (one was born some ten years after the death of her last husband)_. She has as well innumerable grandchildren and great-grandchildren, but that's incidental; what makes her the Mother is her mentality.
...
Nanny has written several books, including _The Joye of Snacks_, _Mother Ogg's Tales For Tiny Folk_ and _Nanny Ogg's Cookbook_. The first two were withdrawn following the publisher realising what they were really about; the third survived with heavy editing.

It should also be noted that Nanny really likes to eat and drink despite only having one remaining tooth (the sight of Nanny Ogg eating a pickled onion supposedly brings tears to the eyes). _When she's drunk she has a tendency to sing very "special" songs_, the most popular being "The Hedgehog Can Never Be Buggered At All" or simply "The Hedgehog Song" (never really unveiled by the author beyond a few lines, but many readers have written their own versions). ... A close runner up for the most popular Nanny Ogg song is "A Wizard's Staff has a Knob on the End". 
...
Nanny Ogg's bath night, as described in the novel _Lords and Ladies_, is an event feared by the entire population of Lancre, chiefly because she sings any and all of the above songs, accompanied by banjo, whilst bathing, and the tin bath amplifies her already overpowering vocal presence such that the audience is not so much "captive" as "hunted down". This event only occurs once a year.
...
She has an ambiguous relationship with Count Casanunda, whom she met in Genua. Nanny Ogg is also the muse and center of Leonard of Quirm's masterpiece, the Mona Ogg: her teeth follow you around the room, they say.
http://discworld.wikia.com/wiki/Gytha_Ogg


We'll see how they like croaking when Esme Granny Weatherwax finds out about this. Bad froggies.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2014)

Είναι δυνατόν να είσαι τεράστια εταιρία, να έχεις όνομα συνυφασμένο στη συνείδηση του κοινού με την υψηλή ποιότητα, να τιμολογείς στα ύψη τα προϊόντα σου (και δικαίως, θα πουν πιθανότατα οι περισσότεροι), να βάζεις παντού ολοσέλιδες διαφημίσεις τεράστιου κόστους (ακόμη και στους σημερινούς χαλεπούς καιρούς μας), να μπορείς να πληρώνεις τις καλύτερες (κι ακριβότερες) διαφημιστικές εταιρίες — και να μην φροντίζεις να δώσεις λίγα ευρώ σ' έναν γλωσσικό επιμελητή για τα κείμενά σου; Ναι, φυσικά και είναι — αν είσαι η Mercedes-Benz Hellas.

Στη σελίδα Α11 τού _Βήματος _της 6ης Απριλίου 2014, η Mercedes-Benz Hellas μάς ζητά «από €31.470 με όφελος απόσυρσης για το εισαγωγικό μοντέλο» για τη νέα C-Class, την οποία θα δυσκολευτούμε ωστόσο να οδηγήσουμε αφού στο ενδιάμεσο θα μας έχουν βγει τα μάτια από το «Οδηγ*εί*στε την στο Δίκτυο κλπ κλπ» που γράφει φαρδιά-πλατιά η διαφήμιση.

Την οποία διαφήμιση δεν την ανεβάζω τώρα, αλλά φέρνω στη θέση της κι άλλα δύο παραδείγματα απ' τον επίσημο ιστότοπο της Mercedes-Benz Hellas:

http://www.mercedes-benz.gr/content...ars/models/c-class/_c204/facts_/amgmodel.html
http://www.mercedes-benz.gr/content...class/w205/facts/drivetrain/transmission.html
​(ΞΑΝΑ)ΘΥΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ:
1. –είστε, –ήστε, –ίστε: Είστε ή δεν είστε του κλαμπ;
2. Ναι, χρειάζεται ο επιμελητής!


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2014)

...
Αγαπητή τεράστια εταιρεία, 

Χωρίς επιμέλεια, οδηγείστε στην ανορθογραφία (και συνεπώς στην αναξιοπιστία) και παροδηγείτε γραμματικά και νοηματικά τους υποψήφιους πελάτες σας. Οδηγήστε σωστά και νηφάλια, χωρίς να είστε ακριβοί στα πίτουρα και φτηνοί στ' αλεύρι. 
Επειδή η βιτρίνα έχει σημασία.
http://www.neurolingo.gr/el/online_tools/lexiscope.htm?term=οδηγώ

Κι όποτε πίνετε, μην οδηγήσετε· προτιμάτε να οδηγείστε, γιατί αλλιώς μπορεί οδηγώντας διηγώντας τα να κλαίτε...


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ποιοι είναι οι «αδιάλλακτοι λεγεωνάριοι της ομάδας»; Είναι άλλη μια γκάφα του παραλόγου που πρέπει να κατοικεί στο νου κάποιων μεταφραστών (αυτού που επιτρέπει να γράφουμε τερατώδεις ανοησίες επειδή βαρεθήκαμε να ανοίξουμε το λεξικό και προτιμήσαμε να καταθέσουμε την ημιμάθειά μας σαν λύση, κι ας μην έβγαζε νόημα).

Την γκάφα την επισημαίνει σήμερα ο Σαραντάκος:
Σε άρθρο που δημοσιεύτηκε τις προάλλες για το συγκρότημα AC/DC, που ο κιθαρίστας του αποσύρθηκε εξαιτίας σοβαρών προβλημάτων υγείας, γράφτηκε η εξής απίθανη φράση: «Ο Malcolm θα ήθελε να ευχαριστήσει τους αδιάλλακτους λεγεωνάριους της ομάδας και των οπαδών σε όλο τον κόσμο για την ατέλειωτη αγάπη και την υποστήριξή τους». Ποιοι είναι όμως οι αδιάλλακτοι λεγεωνάριοι και σε ποια ομάδα ανήκουν; Ας δούμε το πρωτότυπο: «Malcolm would like to thank the group’s diehard legions of fans worldwide for their never-ending love and support». Το legions, κατά λέξη λεγεώνες, πλήθη δηλαδή, έγινε… λεγεωνάριοι, ενώ το diehard, φανατικός ας πούμε, έγινε αδιάλλακτος (εδώ η απόσταση δεν είναι μεγάλη), κι έτσι τα «πλήθη των φανατικών οπαδών του συγκροτήματος» έγιναν «αδιάλλακτοι λεγεωνάριοι της ομάδας και των οπαδών»!
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/04/19/meze-113/

Τρία σε ένα. Ή και τέσσερα, αν θέλετε. Γιατί και στο αγγλικό θα ήταν καλύτερο το «legions of diehard fans».


http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/legion?q=legion


----------



## sarant (Apr 19, 2014)

Άσε που με τη βελτιωμένη αγγλική διατύπωση μπορεί και να προβληματιζόταν ο (οΘντκ) μεταφραστής και να απόφευγε το μαργαριτάρι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2014)

iefimerida και όχι μόνο, 22-4-'14

Ε, απ' αλλού δεν υπάρχουν και μεγάλες ελπίδες για πρόσληψη... 

Επίσης, "*κοροναϊός": 144, "*κοροναϊού": 187, "*κοροναϊό": 171, όχι μόνο από συνήθεις υπόπτους, αλλά και από «αρμόδιες» πηγές.

Για να μην τα γράφω κι εγώ: *κορονοϊός*.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 24, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω ποιος ευθύνεται γιαυτό που άκουσα πριν λίγο στο δελτίο του Ant1, αν δηλαδή έτσι το έδωσε κάποιο ειδησεογραφικό πρακτορείο ή έτσι το μετέφρασαν κάποιοι στον εν λόγω τηλεοπτικό σταθμό αλλά σύμφωνα με την είδηση η Τζόντι Φόστερ (που μόλις παντρεύτηκε την Αλεξάνδρα Χέντισον) ήταν παντρεμένη μέχρι το 2008 με ΤΟΝ Cydney Bernard με ΤΟΝ οποίο έχουν αποκτήσει και δύο παιδιά. Φυσικά αναφέρονταν ΣΤΗΝ Cydney Bernard που είναι η μάνα των παιδιών και υπήρξε Η σύντροφος της Φόστερ μέχρι το 2008.


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2014)

...
Such misplaced modifiers are usually accidental. But on 16 April, _The Times_ had this item: “A longboat full of Vikings, promoting the new British Museum exhibition, was seen sailing past the Palace of Westminster yesterday. Famously uncivilized, destructive and rapacious, with an almost insatiable appetite for rough sex and heavy drinking, the MPs nonetheless looked up for a bit to admire the vessel.”
http://www.worldwidewords.org/nl/hcar.htm#N5







Έγινε κατά λάθος όμως ή μήπως ήταν εσκεμμένo;
Περισσότερα, στο http://arnoldzwicky.org/2014/04/21/why-is-this-so-hard-to-process/


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2014)

Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια, οι Εκδόσεις Σταφυλίδη μοίραζαν δωρεάν ένα λεξικό τους μαζί με τον Τηλεθεατή:






Ξεφυλλίζοντας αυτό το λεξικό, μαθαίνουμε διάφορα χρήσιμα πράγματα, όπως:
Τριατομικός και τρισθενής είναι ένα και το αυτό, και μην αφήνετε τους καθηγητές της Χημείας να σας μπερδέψουν, εσείς το διαβάσατε στο λεξικό.

Η Σαϊγκόν είναι πόλη της Κίνας -- κι εμείς οι ηλίθιοι λέγαμε ότι η Αμερική πολεμούσε στο Βιετνάμ.

Το καροτένιο είναι υδρογονάνθρακας που υπάρχει στα λεμόνια, τα πορτοκάλια και σε μερικά ζωικά προϊόντα. Δεν διευκρινίζει σε ποια ζωικά προϊόντα, ώστε να τα βάλουν στη δίαιτά τους όσοι αντιπαθούν τα καρότα. Το ότι τα άρθρα της Wiki ισχυρίζονται πως τα καροτενοειδή συντίθενται μέσω της φωτοσύνθεσης ή δεν αναφέρουν καν ότι τα λεμόνια και τα πορτοκάλια περιέχουν καροτένιο, είναι λεπτομέρεια που δεν αφορά τον συντάκτη του λεξικού.​


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2014)

Όταν το «δι' ιδίων μέσων» γίνεται «με ιδία μέσα». Από τα ΝΕΑ.gr.



Φυσικά έχει αναπαραχθεί από δεκάδες κοπιπαστωτικές ιστοσελίδες. Όσο για το Γκουγκλ, τα *_ιδία μέσα_ προφανώς είναι πολλά και μάλιστα σε επίσημες ιστοσελίδες. (Είναι που η γνώση των αρχαίων βοηθάει να γράφουμε και να μιλάμε καλύτερα τη νεοελληνική γλώσσα. Σιγά τώρα! Πιο πιθανό είναι να πάρουμε ένα καθαρευουσιάνικο απολίθωμα και να του αλλάξουμε τα φώτα.)


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2014)

Επιχείρησα να δω στον Άλφα το «Καθρέφτη, Καθρεφτάκι μου» με την Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς. Βάσκανη μοίρα όμως το έφερε, μόλις άνοιξα την τηλεόραση να πέσω πάνω σε υπότιτλο: «*Η Αυτού Μεγαλειότητά της, η Βασίλισσα» *- ακριβώς έτσι. Με ξέρετε τώρα εμένα: άλλαξα κανάλι και δεν είδα την ταινία.


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Επιχείρησα να δω στον Άλφα το «Καθρέφτη, Καθρεφτάκι μου» με την Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς. Βάσκανη μοίρα όμως το έφερε, μόλις άνοιξα την τηλεόραση να πέσω πάνω σε υπότιτλο: «*Η Αυτού Μεγαλειότητά της, η Βασίλισσα» *- ακριβώς έτσι. Με ξέρετε τώρα εμένα: άλλαξα κανάλι και δεν είδα την ταινία.



E, ναι, αυτού ήταν η γυναίκα, εκεί που την πέτυχες, όχι αλλού.  
Στον τόπο. Αυτού που ήσουν ήτανε κι αυτούθε εσύ να φύγεις;


----------



## bernardina (May 6, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Επιχείρησα να δω στον Άλφα το «Καθρέφτη, Καθρεφτάκι μου» με την Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς. Βάσκανη μοίρα όμως το έφερε, μόλις άνοιξα την τηλεόραση να πέσω πάνω σε υπότιτλο: «*Η Αυτού Μεγαλειότητά της, η Βασίλισσα» *- ακριβώς έτσι. Με ξέρετε τώρα εμένα: άλλαξα κανάλι και δεν είδα την ταινία.



Χα! Σου ρίχνω: πριν από χρόνια είχα δει στο κανάλι της Βουλής ασπρόμαυρη ταινία εποχής όπου οι υποτακτικοί απευθύνονταν στη βασίλισσα με το μοναδικό κι αμίμητο: "Αυτού Μεγαλειότης, τι θα λέγατε για..." κλπ. κλπ. Και δώστου "Αυτού Μεγαλειότης" και "Αυτού Μεγαλειότης". Έτσι, φέις του φέις, βιζαβί κι απέναντι.


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ... Και δώστου "Αυτού Μεγαλειότης" και "Αυτού Μεγαλειότης". Έτσι, φέις του φέις, βιζαβί κι απέναντι.


Of course. They were expressly forbidden to call her "Your Highness", and rightly so. That's for princes and such. 




On the other hand, perhaps she was an illeist, and they had no choice but to humour her. 

Αν ξέρατε πόσα τέτοια έχω σφάξει στο γόνα, βασιλοκτόνο θα με λέγατε. Αυτού η μεγαλειότης, στον τόπο.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

Once Mr Papandreou and Mr Venizelos arrived in the conference room, Mr Sarkozy began what one official called “the full Sarkozy”: a pointed, angry denunciation of Mr Papandreou’s referendum decision.

Από το πρωτότυπο, στην FT, με τίτλο “It was the point where the eurozone could have exploded”.

Στην ελληνική μετάφραση, εδώ:

Ένας αξιωματούχος θυμάται ότι αυτό που αντιμετώπισαν οι κκ. Παπανδρέου και Βενιζέλος ήταν ένας «πλήρης Σαρκοζί», ένας «ψυχολογικός πόλεμος» όπως έχει γράψει ο παρευρεθείς στη συνάντηση πρώην υπουργός Οικονομικών της Γαλλίας Μπαρουάν. 

Κάποιο παιχνίδι γίνεται ίσως στα αγγλικά με την έκφραση the full monty (Wiktionary, ODE), αλλά ποια θα ήταν η πιο εύστοχη απόδοση στα ελληνικά; _Το πλήρες πακέτο Σαρκοζί; Έναν Σαρκοζί με τα όλα του;_


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2014)

Ένας Σαρκοζί με σπασμένα φρένα (σχετικά αρνητικό).
Ένας Σαρκοζί σε όλο του το μεγαλείο (ουδέτερο προς θετικό).


----------



## Themis (May 12, 2014)

Το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ήταν ό,τι και στον Νίκελ: το πλήρες πακέτο.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

... «θα κλάψουν για συγγενικά τους πρόσωπα ανεξαρτήτου φύλου και ηλικίας»

Η αρχαιοελληνική γραμματοσειρά τούς μάρανε!
http://www.koolnews.gr/crime/sfaire...io-pago-asteia-provokatsia-leei-i-xrysi-avgi/


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2014)

Εντάξει, δεν ξέρουν καλά ελληνικά στο in.gr, είναι γεγονός, αλλά να μην ξέρουν καν πότε λέγεται "κουνιάδος" και πότε "γαμπρός" ώστε να αποδώσουν σωστά το "brother-in-law";

Η διεύθυνση πολυτελούς ξενοδοχείου στο Μανχάταν ανακοίνωσε τη Δευτέρα ότι ερευνά την υπόθεση διαρροής εικόνων από το κλειστό κύκλωμα παρακολούθησης που υπάρχει στις εγκαταστάσεις του, στις οποίες εμφανίζεται η αδελφή της διάσημης Μπιγιονσέ να επιτίθεται μέσα στο ασανσέρ στον *κουνιάδο *της ράπερ Τζέι-Ζι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

Κοίταξε όμως τι λέει ο Κριαράς, Άλεξ (το ΛΚΝ το έχει με τη σημερινή ευρύτερη έννοια, μόνο):

*κουνιάδος ο*. 1) Αντράδελφος, κουνιάδος: (Μορεζίν., Κλίνη Σολομ. 412). 2) Σύζυγος της αδελφής, γαμπρός: (Φορτουν. Γ´ 72). [<βεν. *cugniado. Η λ. στο Meursius και σήμ.]

Επομένως, κάποιοι μπορεί ακόμη να το χρησιμοποιούν και με την έννοια γαμπρός...


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2014)

Ναι, ο λόγος που μπερδεύτηκαν στο in.gr είναι επειδή διάβασαν τον Κριαρά. :lol:

Άνευ πλάκας τώρα, δεν μπορεί να πιστεύεις ότι κάποιος σήμερα λέει συνειδητά "κουνιάδος μου" όταν εννοεί "ο άντρας της αδερφής μου".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

Άνευ πλάκας, σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι μεγάλο ποσοστό του ανδρικού πληθυσμού δεν μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει μπατζανάκηδες, γαμπρούς, κουνιάδους κλπ (εγώ, π.χ., πρέπει να το σκεφτώ μισό δευτερόλεπτο --τουλάχιστον, και ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σχέση είναι ο μπατζανάκης, κι ας μου το έχουν εξηγήσει τριάντα φορές). Δεν είναι βέβαια μόνο αντρικό φαινόμενο η σύγχυση με τα συγγενικά· προχτές άκουσα σε συγκέντρωση ;) λαλίστατη λαϊκή γυναίκα να αποκαλεί μητριό τον πατριό ενός παρευρισκομένου.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2014)

Κι εμένα μου πήρε πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να καταλάβω τη διαφορά. Και δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι την ξέρω καλά. 
Οι μπατζανάκηδες μεγάλο μπέρδεμα, τη στιγμή που υπάρχει ελληνική λέξη με πιο ξεκάθαρη σημασία, ο σύγαμπρος. Και αντίστοιχα η συννυφάδα. 

Μητριός- πατριός χρησιμοποιούνται εξίσου για τον δέυτερο σύζυγο της μητέρας κάποιου.


----------



## Marinos (May 13, 2014)

Ο άντρας της αδερφής της γυναίκας σου είναι ο μπατζανάκης σου. Κοτζάμ τούρκικο φύλο, οι Πετσενέγκοι, από κει πήραν τ' όνομά τους!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

Ναι, το κατάλαβα πια. Μου το εξήγησε η γυναίκα μου, ονομάζοντας και τους τέσσερις μπατζανάκηδές μου... :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2014)

Μια ηλικιωμένη συγγενής που είναι γεννημένη από Έλληνες γονείς στην Αμερική (δηλαδή στην Αμερική μένει, δεν έφυγε ποτέ) πάντα έλεγε "ο μητριός μου", όχι "ο πατριός μου".


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)

...
Ωραία, μια που λύθηκε αυτό, θα μου εξηγήσει κανείς τι θα πει «​εμφανίζεται η αδελφή της διάσημης Μπιγιονσέ να επιτίθεται μέσα στο ασανσέρ _*στον κουνιάδο της ράπερ Τζέι-Ζι*_»;

Γιατί, ενώ από ραπ κάτι έχει πάρει τ' αφτί μου, «τη ράπερ Τζέι-Ζι» δεν τη γνωρίζω για να ξέρω κιόλας ποιος είναι ο κουνιάδος της.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2014)

Κουίζ: Ποια αγγλική φράση μεταφράζεται εδώ;

Αφαιρέστε τη συσκευή επίχυσης σε σημείο από τη συσκευασία.​


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2014)

Spoiler



To Google μου το βγάζει remove the spot-packing, που δημιουργεί την απορία τι είναι το spot-packing


----------



## Irini (May 13, 2014)

Spoiler



Καλαμάκι κολλημένο σε χυμό;


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2014)

Για να μη βασανίζεστε:



Spoiler



Remove the spot-on applicator from the pack.
Δηλαδή: Βγάλτε τη συσκευή επίχυσης από τη συσκευασία.
(Δεν ξέρω αν λέγεται «συσκευή επίχυσης» κανονικά.)


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2014)

Σε τι είδους εργαλείο αναφέρεται; Κόλλα στιγμής, π.χ.;


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2014)

O Nickel το πέτυχε εν μέρει.
Remove the spot-on applicator from the pack.
Αφαιρέστε τη *συσκευή επίχυσης σε σημείο* από τη συσκευασία.
Είναι από κτηνιατρικό φάρμακο για τα τσιμπούρια των σκύλων.

Δηλαδή το applicator μεταφράζεται «συσκευή επίχυσης». Το spot-on μεταφράζεται «σε σημείο». Προσθέτουμε το «από τη συσκευασία» και φτιάχνουμε ένα τέρας. Η μητέρα μου που άνοιξε το φάρμακο δεν κατάλαβε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, και έκρινε ότι αυτό το φάρμακο είναι πολύ δύσχρηστο, πολύ περίπλοκο, και το άφησε στην άκρη να το επιστρέψει στον φαρμακοποιό. Στη συνέχεια το διάβασα εγώ τρεις φορές, δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοούσε και κοίταξα τις οδηγίες στα αγγλικά. Εκτός από την, κατά τη γνώμη μου, εντελώς αποτυχημένη μετάφραση του spot-on applicator, έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να έχει αλλάξει τη σύνταξη και να γράψει «Αφαιρέστε από τη συσκευασία τη συσκευή επίχυσης σε σημείο», για να δώσει σε κάποιον να καταλάβει έστω το στοιχειώδες. 

Οι φτωχές μου γνώσεις και τα χιλιάδες ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ δείχνουν ότι εδώ και χρόνια έχουμε καθιερώσει τη γαλλική εκδοχή απλικατέρ για το applicator. Δεν θα πάθουν τίποτα εκεί, στις εταιρείες που μεταφράζουν τα κείμενα των ιατρικών συσκευών και των φαρμάκων, αν γράψουν το πασίγνωστο απλικατέρ αντί να εφεύρουν τον τερατώδη όρο «συσκευή επίχυσης» που δεν καταλαβαίνει κανένας τι σημαίνει. 

Όσο για το «spot-on», ίσως μπορούμε να προτείνουμε καμιά καλύτερη μετάφραση αντί «σε σημείο». Σημειωτέον (pun not intended) ότι υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο φάρμακο για πρόβατα και βοοειδή που του έχουν δώσει την ονομασία Spot On, αλλά ίδιο απλικατέρ έχουν και των άλλων εταιρειών που δεν ονομάζονται έτσι. Στην περιγραφή του φαρμάκου βλέπουμε ότι το λένε «topical application». Γιατί λοιπόν να μην πούμε για το spot-on applicator_ απλικατέρ τοπικής επάλειψης_ ή _εφαρμογής _ή κάτι τέτοιο, αφού ακριβώς αυτό είναι; Η αμηχανία με την οποία αντιμετωπίστηκε το χθεσινό κουίζ δείχνει ότι η «συσκευή επίχυσης σε σημείο» είναι αλαμπουρνέζικα ακόμα και για μεταφραστές, πόσο μάλλον για απλούς χρήστες του φαρμάκου, αλλά βάζω στοίχημα ότι αν διάβαζε κάποιος _απλικατέρ τοπικής επάλειψης, _θα είχε καταλάβει αμέσως τι είναι.

Να μη μιλήσω για τη μανία να αποδίδονται όλες οι μεταφράσεις φαρμάκων και ιατρικών ειδών με μια απίθανη καθαρεύουσα. Γιατί «αφαιρέστε» και όχι "βγάλτε" όπως έγραψε πιο πάνω ο Nickel; (Ζαζ, όλο αυτό το ποστ ήταν δωράκι για σένα!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2014)

Ίσως με μια _συσκευή επιτόπιας επίχυσης_ ή _συσκευή επιτόπιας εφαρμογής/επάλειψης_ (καλύτερα, κατά τη γνώμη μου) να ικανοποιούνται και τα γλωσσικά ένστικτα του ιατρικού κόσμου και οι απαιτήσεις για κατανοητό κείμενο;


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2014)

Μα το φάρμακο δεν απευθύνεται στον ιατρικό κόσμο, απευθύνεται στον απλό άνθρωπο που έχει πρόβατα, αγελάδες και σκύλους. Ο γιατρός απλώς γράφει τη συνταγή, ο πελάτης θ' ανοίξει το φάρμακο και θα προσπαθεί να καταλάβει τις οδηγίες. Αν επιμένουν να γράφουν καθαρεύουσα για τους γιατρούς, ας την κρατήσουν για τις συσκευές που απευθύνονται μόνο σε γιατρούς, π.χ. βηματοδότες ή βαλβίδες. Όταν μπαίνει μέσα σε φάρμακο αυτή η οδηγία, πρέπει να είναι σε απλή γλώσσα, κατανοητή από τον καθένα. Τη λέξη «επίχυση» σε ποιο λεξικό τη βρήκαν; Το ΛΚΝ δεν την έχει, ο Μπ. δεν την έχει. Κατέφυγαν σε νεολογισμό; Σοβαρά; Για να τους καταλάβει ο χρήστης του κτηνιατρικού φαρμάκου που μένει στο χωριό με τα σκυλιά του και τα πρόβατά του; Για τους καταλάβει η 80χρονη γιαγιά που έχει ένα σκυλάκι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2014)

Όταν κάποιος γράφει ένα ιατρικό κείμενο για το ευρύτερο κοινό (π.χ. οδηγίες χρήσης φαρμάκου) στα αγγλικά, χρησιμοποιεί μεν ειδικούς όρους, αλλά κατά βάση όρους οικείους στο αγγλικό κοινό. Βιβλιογραφία, γιατροί και κοινό λένε «spot-on applicator». Στην Ελλάδα, γιατροί και κοινό επικοινωνούν μεν μια χαρά λέγοντας «απλικατέρ» αλλά η βιβλιογραφία θα χρησιμοποιεί κάποιον άλλον, περίεργο όρο, ίσως τη συσκευή επίχυσης.

Έρχεται τώρα ο μεταφραστής που παίρνει να μεταφράσει 2000 λέξεις «ιατρική». Πώς να ξέρει σε ποιο κοινό απευθύνεται; Προφανώς, κάπου στην αλυσίδα κάτι δεν πάει καλά, αλλά το πού ακριβώς, τρέχα γύρευε. Ίσως στις συγκεκριμένες εντολές ανάθεσης. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν παράπονα προς τις εταιρείες για τα ακαταλαβίστικα ελληνικά ώστε να κινηθούν διαδικασίες ανάδρασης και να βελτιωθούν οι αποδόσεις σε αυτό το σημείο... Ποιος θα κάνει, όμως, τον κόπο να γράψει σε μια εταιρεία και να υποδείξει ότι αυτά είναι κινέζικα;


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2014)

Όταν ανοίγεις ένα κείμενο για να το μεταφράσεις, δεν είναι προφανές αν απευθύνεται σε γιατρούς ή σε πελάτες; Αν είναι φάρμακο για τα τσιμπούρια, είναι δυνατόν να απευθύνεται στους γιατρούς; Θα πηγαίνει ο πελάτης την προβατίνα στον κτηνίατρο για να της βάλει το φάρμακο; Αν είναι οδηγίες εμφύτευσης βηματοδότη, δεν είναι προφανές ότι απευθύνεται σε γιατρούς;


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> (Ζαζ, όλο αυτό το ποστ ήταν δωράκι για σένα!)


Ο Ζαζ ευχαριστεί και θα το χρησιμοποιήσει δεόντως. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν ανοίγεις ένα κείμενο για να το μεταφράσεις, δεν είναι προφανές αν απευθύνεται σε γιατρούς ή σε πελάτες


Μα δεν έθεσα μόνο θέμα προφανούς ή όχι, αλλά και συγκεκριμένων οδηγιών, υποχρεωτικού λεξιλογίου κ.λπ. Γνωστοί μου μεταφραστές μού έχουν πει παραδείγματα με εταιρείες που αναστατώνονται ακόμη και από μικρές αναδιατάξεις που κάνει ο μεταφραστής στο συντακτικό...


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2014)

Ακριβώς το ίδιο μού έχουν πει κι εμένα... :cheek:


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2014)

Από τοίχο φεϊσμπουκικού φίλου, με τη χιουμοριστική υποσημείωση: Όποιοι χάσατε φοιτητή τον τελευταίο καιρό στην Πάτρα, μπορείτε πλέον να τον αναζητήσετε στο Αστυνομικό Τμήμα Ρίου.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2014)

...
Invasion of the _Student Body_ Snatchers :scared:


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2014)

Εγώ και το ΛΚΝ δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα με το «κλέβω κάποιον» (=αφαιρώ χρήματα από κάποιον). Αντιθέτως, στην περίπτωση του body snatching, θα έλεγα «έκλεβαν φοιτητές *από το* Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών».


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2014)

...
Ούτε εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με το «κλέβω κάποιον» (ούτε καν με το «κλέβω εκκλησία» —σαν έκφραση, γιατί πρακτικά...), αρκεί να μη δημιουργεί αθέλητες παρανοήσεις, έστω και στιγμιαίες. Για τις ηθελημένες, καμία αντίρρηση δεν έχω, ίσα ίσα που συχνά τις επιδιώκω*, όπως ξέρετε.

Ωστόσο, στον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο είναι πολύ εύκολο να ξεφύγει κανείς από τους απαγωγείς με την κατάλληλη χρήση του _από_:

αρχικός τίτλος: *Έκλεβαν φοιτητές στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών.*

student body snatchers: *Έκλεβαν φοιτητές από το Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών.*

student property snatchers: *Έκλεβαν από φοιτητές του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών / στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών.

*
—Α τον αθεόφοβο! Έκλεψε μια γιαγιά.
—Γιατί, δική του δεν είχε;


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2014)

Ακόμα πιο συναρπαστικό γλωσσικά παραμένει το «Κλέφτηκαν».


----------



## rogne (May 14, 2014)

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/article.asp?catid=27370&subid=2&pubid=33486904



> Και *η πτήση από την Ευρώπη*, τη στιγμή που πήρε ώθηση, μπορεί να είναι αδύνατο να αντιστραφεί», γράφει ο κ. Γκάιτνερ...



_Flight_, υποθέτω, "φυγή"... αλλά εμείς ας προσδεθούμε καλού-κακού


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2014)

Μάλλον κάποιος σκεφτόταν την κλοτσηδόν αποπομπή... ;)


----------



## Earion (May 15, 2014)

Όταν κάποιος ζητά από κάποιον άλλο να σπάσει τα κατεστημένα άλατα εσείς τι καταλαβαίνετε ότι εννοεί;


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2014)

Earion said:


> Όταν κάποιος ζητά από κάποιον άλλο να σπάσει τα κατεστημένα άλατα εσείς τι καταλαβαίνετε ότι εννοεί;


Το πουρί.   :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2014)

Μα να το πει, τότε, σωστά: τα καθεστηκότα ιζήματα.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2014)

Έχει σχολιαστεί αρκετά η δήλωση του Άρη Σπηλιωτόπουλου σε συνέντευξη προς την Άννα Δρούζα (δημοσιεύεται εδώ):

Μια βασική επιρροή σας;
— Ο διαλεκτισμός και ο μαρξισμός ως εργαλείο ανάλυσης. 

Ανακάλυψα λοιπόν ότι ο _διαλεκτισμός_ είναι όρος που επινόησε η κ. Σύλβια Οκαλιόβα στο βιβλίο της _Ζάπινγκ σε ιδέες του μέλλοντος_. Το βιβλίο, όπως διάβασα ότι λέει η ίδια, είναι μια απόπειρα να συγκεράσει τη διαλεκτική με τη θεωρία του χάους και της πολυπλοκότητας. Χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο «διαλεκτισμός» αντί για τον διαλεκτικό και ιστορικό υλισμό.

Οπότε μπορεί να μην είναι σαρδάμ του κ. Σπηλιωτόπουλου, αλλά επιρροή από κάτι πιο φρέσκο σε εργαλείο.


----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2014)

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι ο ποιητής εννοούσε «διαλεκτική» με την εγελιανή έννοια, αφού μετά μιλάει και για το μαρξισμό (η απορία μου βέβαια είναι «με τη διαλεκτική και τον μαρξισμό αποφάσισε να γίνει ΝΔ;» αλλά θα την αφήσω για το πολιτικό φόρουμ :))


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2014)

Επίσης ενδέχεται να επινόησε έναν εντελώς δικό του όρο, τον υλικό διαλεκτισμό  :devil:


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Επίσης ενδέχεται να επινόησε έναν εντελώς δικό του όρο, τον υλικό διαλεκτισμό  :devil:



Ένα απίθανα ταιριαστό πληκτρολίσθημα από εκεί :



dim/art said:


> Η σκέψη του Άρη Σπηλιωτόπουλου επικαιροποιεί τη θεωρία του Μαρξ και δίνει απαντήσεις στα σύγχρονα προβλήματα, καθώς δημιουργεί τις προϋποθέσεις για μια ανάλυση της κρίσης του καπιταλισμού σε συνθήκες παγκοσμιοποποίησης.


Εάν θα γραφτεί με όμικρον ή με ωωω-μέγα (ανορθόγραφο μεν, παραστατικό δε), είναι στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του χρήστη.
Hell's a-poppin'.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 18, 2014)

Τις τελευταίες μέρες έβλεπα μια ωραιοτατη σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ του BBC για την ιστορία της Ινδίας στο κανάλι της Βουλής.
Γενικά οι υπότιτλοι ήταν αξιοπρεπείς, αλλά κάθε τόσο όλο και ξέφευγαν διάφορα όμορφα όπως "φωτογραφίες Μογγόλων βασιλιάδων" (έλα! είχαν τέτοια τεχνολογία; φυσικά ο άνθρωπος είχε πει pictures), "είναι τέλειο από καθε γωνία" (κι αν σταθώ στη μέση κι όχι στη γωνία; αυτό φαντάζομαι θα ήταν from every angle), και διάφορα άλλα που δεν συγκράτησα δυστυχώς.

Ήταν και ένα ακόμη που περνούσε απαρατήρητο, αλλά με τσίγκλισε περισσότερο: "οι Βρετανοί δικάστηκαν και βρέθηκαν ανεπαρκείς". Επειδή είχα πολύ χαμηλά τον ήχο, δεν άκουσα τι ειπώθηκε. Αλλά από τις κινήσεις των χειλιών, από τη μετάφραση που είδα και από το γεγονός ότι ταίριαζε με το γενικό νόημα (μιλούσε για την αποχώρηση των Βρετανών από την Ινδία), υποθέτω πως είπε "the British were judged and found wanting" (δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρη για το wanting αλλά είμαι αρκετά σίγουρη για το judged). Προφανώς είναι μια παράφραση της φράσης "Thou art weighed in the balances, and art found wanting." (το γνωστό παράθεμα από τη Βίβλο που σχολιάζαμε κι εδώ - ή μάλλον όχι και τόσο γνωστό τελικά, ως φαίνεται). Οπότε το judge εδώ δεν σημαίνει δικάζω, αλλά κρίνω, μετράω, αξιολογώ. Εγώ θα έλεγα "κρίθηκαν" που κρατά μια καλή ισορροπία ανάμεσα στη σημασία που θέλει να δώσει και στη σημασία της βιβλικής φράσης.


----------



## Marinos (May 18, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> διάφορα όμορφα όπως "φωτογραφίες Μογγόλων βασιλιάδων" (έλα! είχαν τέτοια τεχνολογία; φυσικά ο άνθρωπος είχε πει pictures)


Και οι Μογγόλοι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν είναι δίχως προβλήματα.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Το αγγλικό στη σειρά είναι «And as for the British, they were tried and found wanting». Δοκιμάστηκαν και απέτυχαν. Το _try_ είναι κι αυτό πολύσημο και προσφέρεται για πεπονόφλουδες. Βέβαια, δεν είναι τόσο πια δύσκολο να σκεφτείς ότι δεν δικάστηκαν πουθενά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 22, 2014)

Δύο καινούρια πάλι από τη Βουλή. 

Ντοκιμαντέρ για τις ρίζες του φλαμένκο, ακούμε ισπανικά και διαβάζουμε κάποια στιγμή ότι η οικογένεια του τάδε ήταν ρεπουμπλικάνοι (republicanos). Αν δεν απατώμαι, τους υποστηρικτές της δημοκρατίας στην Ισπανία την περίοδο του εμφυλίου πολέμου τους λέμε δημοκρατικούς, όχι ρεπουμπλικάνους, εκτός κι αν κάτι άλλαξε και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι. Ρεπουμπλικάνους λέμε μόνο τους Αμερικανούς υποστηρικτές του αντίστοιχου πολιτικού κόμματος των ΗΠΑ.

Λίγο αργότερα μας λέει ένας κιθαρίστας ότι αυτός και το σόι του είναι τσιγγάνοι "αγνοί σαν τις ελιές της Ανδαλουσίας". Όμως το puros εδώ δεν θέλει να πει αγνοί, αλλά γνήσιοι, γέννημα θρέμμα που λέμε. Ακόμη και πούροι μπορούμε να πούμε, αλλά όχι αγνοί. 

Ψιλοπράγματα βέβαια, αλλά είπαμε, και μικρολαθάκια επιτρέπεται να καταγράφουμε, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2014)

Θεϊκό γλωσσικό λάθος σε δημοσίευμα της _Ροδιακής _(http://www.rodiaki.gr/article/192874), όπου τα μπερλουσκονικά πάρτι αντί για _μπούνγκα-μπούνγκα_ —ή έστω _μπούγκα-μπούγκα_— ονομάζονται *μπούμκα-μπούμκα*. Δεδομένου ότι το _Μπούμκα _έχει ουκ ολίγα ευρήματα για να αποδώσει (κάπως εσφαλμένα, είναι αλήθεια) το όνομα του περιβόητου Σεργκέι Μπούμπκα, το πεδίο για αστεία με το πήδημα πάνω στο κοντάρι (όπως θα 'ταν "μαλλιαρά" το άθλημα όπου ο Μπούμπκα διέπρεψε) είναι δόξης υπερλαμπρότατον! :lol:


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Δεν θέλω να σας χαλάσω το κέφι πρωινιάτικα, αλλά τώρα έχει το χάζι του: το ειδησάριο που διάβασα στις 11:15 στο in.gr ότι «σε σχολείο της Νέας Ερυθραίας προσήλθε στις 11:40 ο πρώην πρωθυπουργός Γιώργος Παπανδρέου». Καλό βόλι!

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231321757


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2014)

Εμ, μπροστά από την εποχή του!


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2014)

Πάντως το λάθος είναι ότι το in.gr έγραψε λάθος την πραγματική ώρα, όχι ότι σέρβιρε την είδηση νωρίτερα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuLac3OgScA


----------



## Earion (May 30, 2014)

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ (10-11 Μαΐου 2014) σχολιάζουν τη Γιουροβίζιον:

*H αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα της Eurovision*

Τι είναι «σουρεαλιστικό, συχνά ξεκαρδιστικό και πιο... τυρώδες από το Φεστιβάλ Καμαμπέρ» (του τυριού!); Η Γιουροβίζιον! Για τους χαρακτηρισμούς... σερσέ «Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς» και τον σχολιαστή τους Τομ Χόκινγκ, που κοιτά από μακριά —με περιέργεια ίσως και με λίγο αποτροπιασμό, όπως πολλοί— αυτό το ποπ τηλεοπτικό πάρτι.

Όποιος μου εξηγήσει γιατί το τηλεοπτικό πάρτι της Γιουροβίζιον είναι *τυρώδες *(στη νέα ελληνική) θα κερδίσει την αιώνια ευγνωμοσύνη μου.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2014)

Διότι το λεξικό τους είχε μόνο την κυριολεκτική απόδοση της λ. cheesy.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

Earion said:


> ΤΑ ΝΕΑ (10-11 Μαΐου 2014) σχολιάζουν τη Γιουροβίζιον:
> 
> *H αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα της Eurovision*
> 
> ...



Cheesy, both the party and the translation.  Παρατυράγουδα.

Edit: Μαρ*τυριάρη* Ζαζ!  

Ο Όλυμπος κι ο Τύρναβος
Ο μοίραρχος κι ο τύραρχος 
τηρούσαν τυρούσαν, δε μαλώναν


----------



## Earion (Jun 2, 2014)

*Σχεδόν διάσημοι *
από τη Μανίνα Ντάνου

«Δύο βλάκες παντρεύτηκαν το Σάββατο στη Φλωρεντία της Ιταλίας. Η 33χρονη σταρ σεξ βίντεο Κιμ Καρντάσιαν και ο 36χρονος εγωκεντρικός Κάνιε Γουεστ έγιναν ανδρόγυνο, σ’ ένα γάμο τόσο πολυτελή που θα ταίριαζε στη δυναστεία Μέντιτσι και τόσο κιτς που ταιριάζει σε ριάλιτι». Όχι, δεν είναι σχόλιο κάποιου κωμικού. Είναι το μονόστηλο που φιλοξένησε η _New York Post_ για να καλύψει δημοσιογραφικά το γάμο των δυο πιο αμφιλεγόμενων σταρ των ΗΠΑ.

Περιοδικό _Κ_ (1.6.2014), σ. 8.

Δυναστεία *Μέντιτσι*;  Μήπως εννοεί αυτούς;

Κι εκείνο το 33χρονη σταρ σεξ βίντεο τι να σημαίνει;


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2014)

Εδώ η αγγελία στην εφημερίδα:
http://media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2014mAY/new_052914051003.jpg
(alt: http://imageshack.com/a/img839/4444/vvgr.jpg)

Αλλά για το sex tape, το μόνο που έχω είναι αυτό από τη Wikipedia:
Born and raised in Los Angeles, Kardashian came to prominence after a sex tape with her then-boyfriend Ray J was leaked in 2007. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Kardashian

Πάω να το ψάξω περισσότερο.


----------



## Themis (Jun 2, 2014)

Βίτσια του in.gr. Εξελληνισμένο μεν, άκλιτο δε.
Όταν η Εθνική περπάτησε στους δρόμους _*της Φιλαδέλφεια*_...
Δεν πρόκειται βέβαια για καμώματα μόνο αυτού του ιστότοπος αλλά και πολλών άλλοι.
Στις λίγες ωστόσο σειρές της συναρπαστικής αυτής είδησης υπάρχουν και θετικά στοιχεία:
- το υποκείμενο χωρίζεται με κόμμα από το ρήμα ( ποδοσφαιριστές και τεχνικό τιμ, είχαν την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουν )
- το σασπένς διατηρείται αλώβητο ( Όχι ότι πήγαν πολύ μακριά, μερικές βόλτες γύρω από το ξενοδοχείο, θαυμάζοντας τους ουρανοξύστες ήταν αρκετή - Ποια ήταν αρκετή; )
Ξεχνάω πότε βγήκε ο νόμος που κατάργησε τους διορθωτές και απαγόρευσε να προσλαμβάνονται εγγράμματοι δημοσιογράφοι...


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
Τς Αλάσκα εδά τα χάλαβρα και της Καλιφορνία
του Μεξικό τα έλεθρα και της Φιλαδελφεία
Tης γκέισα τρύπια παλτό, του πάσο του σκισμένο
του τσίρκο όλα τα τέρατα· την ακλισιά υπομένω




Themis said:


> ...
> - το σασπένς διατηρείται αλώβητο ( Όχι ότι πήγαν πολύ μακριά, μερικές βόλτες γύρω από το ξενοδοχείο, θαυμάζοντας τους ουρανοξύστες ήταν αρκετή - Ποια ήταν αρκετή; )


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θέλεις ν' απαντήσω ποια ήταν αρκετή;  Θου, κύριε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2014)

Themis said:


> ...ο νόμος που κατάργησε τους διορθωτές και απαγόρευσε να προσλαμβάνονται εγγράμματοι δημοσιογράφοι...


Μα είναι ο ίδιος νόμος που απαγορεύει να προσλαμβάνονται χειριστές τιτλέζας ορθογράφοι και γνώστες τυφλού συστήματος πληκτρολόγησης ώστε να μη γράφουν τέρατα στους τίτλους που πέφτουν στις οθόνες μας, ρεπόρτερ καλλιτεχνικών ειδήσεων που έχουν ακούσει στη ζωή τους έστω και ένα έργο κλασικής μουσικής ώστε να μη μας πληροφορούν (με την ψυχή στο στόμα) ότι ο Γκριγκ έχει γράψει τουλάχιστον 16 κοντσέρτα για πιάνο κλπ κλπ. Νομίζω ότι με λίγο ψάξιμο στο Γκουγκλ, θα ανακαλύψουμε το ΦΕΚ που είναι δημοσιευμένος.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2014)

Zazula said:


> http://www.fortunegreece.com/article/elliniko-klidi-pou-olos-o-kosmos-theli-sto-brelok-tou/


Αυτή τη μανία να γράφουμε τους αριθμούς όπως γράφονται στα αγγλικά και όχι όπως γράφονται στα ελληνικά...

Οι δημιουργοί του GOkey, ο Δώρος Κυριακούλης -ο οποίος άφησε πρόσφατα πίσω του την Αθήνα και μετακόμισε στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο- και ο Αριστοτέλης Μπαράκος -που γεννήθηκε στο Μόναχο και μεγάλωσε και μένει στην Αθήνα μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της ομάδας- ανέβασαν την ιδέα για το GOkey στην σελίδα του indiegogo πριν από λίγες ημέρες και ήδη έχουν 6.400 υποστηρικτές, οι οποίοι, 34 ημέρες πριν ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία χρηματοδότησης, έχουν προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω από μισο εκατ. δολάρια, όταν οι δημιουργοί του είχαν αιτηθεί μόλις 40.000 δολάρια για να καλύψουν τα κόστη παραγωγής και διακίνησης του προϊόντος. Κοινώς η προσφορά έχει ήδη καλυφθεί (μέχρι στιγμής) *1,250%* για να θυμηθούμε παλιές καλές ημέρες του Χρηματιστηρίου.​
Το *ένα κόμμα διακόσια πενήντα τοις εκατό* του 40.000 είναι μόλις 500 δολάρια. Αντιθέτως, το *χίλια διακόσια πενήντα τοις εκατό* του 40.000, όπως υποπτεύομαι ότι εννοεί ο συντάκτης του κειμένου, είναι πράγματι 500.000 δολάρια. Επομένως, όταν μεταγράφουμε τους αριθμούς από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά, είναι καλό να θυμόμαστε ότι όπου στα αγγλικά μπαίνει κόμμα, στα ελληνικά μπαίνει τελεία, και τανάπαλιν.

Έχει κι ένα «φορτήσεις» κάπου εκεί... :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2014)

Λεπτομέρεια σε υπότιτλο αστυνομικής σειράς χτες στο ΣΚΑΪ: μαθαίνουμε ότι το θύμα υπέστη τραυματισμό στον σπόνδυλο *Γ1*.

Μόνο που αυτό το C στο C1 δεν είναι τακτική αρίθμηση του τύπου ABC αλλά το αρχικό της λέξης cervical=αυχενικός και στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται ως *Α1*, (δηλαδή πρώτος αυχενικός σπόνδυλος ή πρώτος σπόνδυλος της αυχενικής μοίρας). Το βλέπουμε και στην ακτινογραφία το σβέρκο του θύματος, αλλά δεν έχω βέβαια την απαίτηση να κάνει τέτοιο συνειρμό ο υποτιτλιστής (εγώ το ξέρω επειδή έτυχε να το ξέρω, δεν θεωρώ ότι συγκαταλέγεται στη γενική εγκυκλοπαιδική μόρφωση), ούτε να καθήσει να ψάχνει ορολογία για τις τρεις δεκάρες που τον πληρώνουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Λεπτομέρεια σε υπότιτλο αστυνομικής σειράς χτες στο ΣΚΑΪ: μαθαίνουμε ότι το θύμα υπέστη τραυματισμό στον σπόνδυλο *Γ1*.
> 
> Μόνο που αυτό το C στο C1 δεν είναι τακτική αρίθμηση του τύπου ABC αλλά το αρχικό της λέξης cervical=αυχενικός και στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται ως *Α1*, (δηλαδή πρώτος αυχενικός σπόνδυλος ή πρώτος σπόνδυλος της αυχενικής μοίρας). Το βλέπουμε και στην ακτινογραφία το σβέρκο του θύματος, αλλά δεν έχω βέβαια την απαίτηση να κάνει τέτοιο συνειρμό ο υποτιτλιστής (εγώ το ξέρω επειδή έτυχε να το ξέρω, δεν θεωρώ ότι συγκαταλέγεται στη γενική εγκυκλοπαιδική μόρφωση), ούτε να καθήσει να ψάχνει ορολογία για τις τρεις δεκάρες που τον πληρώνουν.


Σύνηθες: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=174238&viewfull=1#post174238 :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2014)

...
Για μαγιά:

List of bones of the human skeleton









Skeletal System (and every anatomical system).


Bones. Σήμερα όμως δεν μπορώ, ας αρχίσει όποιος θέλει και το ξεκοκαλίζω μόλις βρω ευκαιρία.




AoratiMelani said:


> ... Το βλέπουμε και στην ακτινογραφία το σβέρκο του θύματος, αλλά δεν έχω βέβαια την απαίτηση να κάνει τέτοιο συνειρμό ο υποτιτλιστής (εγώ το ξέρω επειδή έτυχε να το ξέρω, δεν θεωρώ ότι συγκαταλέγεται στη γενική εγκυκλοπαιδική μόρφωση), ούτε να καθήσει να ψάχνει ορολογία για τις τρεις δεκάρες που τον πληρώνουν.



Some will do, some will not
strike the iron while it's hot
Some find excuses, others don't
so here's the view from back and front

*Biology rap *


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2014)

Μιλάμε για τις συντομογραφίες, έτσι; Π.χ.



C1-C7|Cervical vertebrae
CTS|Carpal tunnel syndrome
EMG|Electromyogram
fx|Fracture
HNP|Herniated nucleus pulposus
L1-L5|Lumbar vertebrae
MD|Muscular dystrophy
MG|Myasthenia gravis
OA|Osteoarthritis
ortho|Orthopedics
RA|Rheumatoid arthritis
T1-T12|Thoracic vertebrae
Ή:
http://quizlet.com/20262374/ch-4-ab...skeletal-system-terminology-book-flash-cards/


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μιλάμε για τις συντομογραφίες, έτσι; Π.χ.
> ...





daeman said:


> ....
> “Excuse me, sir. Seeing as how the VP is such a VIP, shouldn't we keep the PC on the QT? 'Cause if it leaks to the VC he could end up MIA, and then we'd all be put out in KP."
> ...





nickel said:


> Μια καλούτσικη ερασιτεχνική απόδοση που βρήκα:
> 
> Αφού ο Α.Π. είναι ΒΙΠ,
> τότε η Π.Κ. να μείνει Α.Α. ...
> ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2014)

*Αγγλικοί σπόνδυλοι *
|
*Ελληνικοί σπόνδυλοι*

Cervical (C1–C7) | Αυχενικοί (Α1–Α7)
Thoracic (T1–T12, Th1–Th12) | Θωρακικοί (Θ1–Θ12)
Lumbar (L1–L5) | Οσφυϊκοί (Ο1-Ο5)
Sacral (S1–S5) | Ιεροί (Ι1-Ι5)
Coccygeal | Κόκκυγας
Αν θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε τους αναγνώστες, μπορούμε να γράψουμε ολογράφως π.χ. αντί για Α2 «ο δεύτερος αυχενικός σπόνδυλος». Αντιλαμβάνεστε βέβαια ότι αυτό αντιβαίνει στην προσέγγιση του πρωτοτύπου.







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_vertebral_column
http://rafailidis.wordpress.com/2010/12/21/η-σπονδυλική-μας-στηλη/
http://panacea.med.uoa.gr/topic.aspx?id=157


----------



## bernardina (Jun 6, 2014)

Η καθημερινή ανάγνωση του «Ριζοσπάστη» απέκτησε μεγάλο ανθρωπολογικό ενδιαφέρον για μένα. Εγινε, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, το παράθυρο μέσα από το οποίο μπορώ να παρακολουθώ τη ζωή μιας ιδιόρρυθμης θρησκευτικής σέκτας, που μάλλον δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού στον κόσμο και αγωνίζεται να μένει προσκολλημένη στο παρελθόν. Σαν να παρακολουθείς τη ζωή των Εϊμις (Amish).

Το γιατί και πώς διαβάζει ο κύριος Κασιμάτης τον Ριζοσπάστη είναι δική του δουλειά και δεν μας πέφτει λόγος. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως οι Amish δεν προφέρονται Έιμις, αλλά Άμις.


----------



## rogne (Jun 6, 2014)

Η ζωή των Έιμις πάντως έχει κι αυτή το ενδιαφέρον της (πιθανώς μεγαλύτερο, για κάποιους, σε σχέση και με τους Άμις και με το ΚΚΕ, γούστα είναι αυτά).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2014)

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί όλα τα ελληνικά κανάλια που είδα σήμερα, είπαν ότι ο ύποπτος αναφώνησε "Είμαι τελειωμένος".

*Canada shooting: Suspect yelled 'I'm done' at time of arrest, witness says*

Αν πω κάτι για τους δημοσιογράφους που παριστάνουν τους μεταφραστές, θα γίνω αντιπαθητική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2014)

Θα σιγόβραζε στο ζουμί του πολλή ώρα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

Το πραγματολογικό ατόπημα ανήκει μάλλον στο πρωτότυπο, αλλά πάντως δίνει μια εντελώς λανθασμένη εντύπωση για το συγκεκριμένο άτομο:

Ο Σπέισι ερμηνεύει τον Κλάρενς Ντάροου, πρωτοπόρο δικηγόρο του 19ου αιώνα στο ομώνυμο θεατρικό, όπου ο ήρωας μοιράζεται με το κοινό μερικές από τις εμπειρίες του στις δικαστικές αίθουσες.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231325468

Ο Ντάροου, που ήταν και ο συνήγορος υπεράσπισης στην περίφημη Δίκη των Πιθήκων, έζησε στα χρόνια 1857-1938, αλλά έγινε πασίγνωστος στον 20ό αιώνα, ενώ το Scopes Trial ήταν το 1925.


Με την ευκαιρία: Ολόκληρη η τηλεταινία _Darrow_ του 1991 υπάρχει εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2014)

Δημήτρης Καραστεφανής στο ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι:
Ο ένας Τούρκος υπήκοος (αυτής της υπόθεσης) συνελήφθη στην *Άνκαρα*.

Μας πληροφόρησε επίσης ότι τώρα που μας δίνει τηλεφωνικά την ανταπόκρισή του, βρίσκεται στο μάθημά του και λίγο πιο πέρα βρίσκονται οι μαθητές της δημοσιογραφίας. Εμ, έτσι εξηγείται...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Κάποια στιγμή πήρε το μάτι μου σε υπότιτλο το _government issue_ να αποδίδεται «κυβερνητικό ζήτημα». Θου, Κύριε!
> 
> ΥΓ Μεγάλη αμηχανία έχω διαπιστώσει και από μέρους υποτιτλιστών που έχουν να αποδώσουν το _standard issue_ — ιδίως όταν αυτό δεν βρίσκεται σε θέση επιθετικού προσδιορισμού, αλλά είναι κατηγορούμενο (σύνηθες στη στρατιωτική ζαργκόν): _"It's standard issue."_


Νέο χτύπημα στο αποψινό _NCIS Los Angeles_ στον Σκάι, όπου το «*standard issue* Smith & Wesson 100 series handcuffs» γίνεται «συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα» (truer words were never spoken!):


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 14, 2014)

> The majority of the Greek forests are natural and not technical.



Visitgreece.gr is the official tourism web site for Greece, run by the Greek National Tourism Organisation

:s


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2014)

H Wind με συμβούλεψε να εγκαταστήσω στη συσκευή μου ένα δικό της app για το free2go που θα μου δείχνει το υπόλοιπό μου σε μηνύματα και όγκο δεδομένων. Έσπευσα να το εγκαταστήσω και πήγα να το ρυθμίσω. Μετά από ένα "επέλεξέ το" και μερικά "το μήνυμα εστάλει", απεγκατέστησα το app.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2014)

Σύμφωνα με τη Σία Κοσιώνη στο αποψινό δελτίο τού Σκάι (πάτε στο 52:10 εδώ: http://www.skai.gr/player/TV/?mmid=250316) ο Διεθνής Διαστημικός Σταθμός βρίσκεται 418.000 χιλιόμετρα πάνω απ' τη γη — δηλαδή πίσω κι απ' το φεγγάρι! Ε μωρέ, τι μέτρα τι χιλιόμετρα!


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Σύμφωνα με τη Σία Κοσιώνη στο αποψινό δελτίο τού Σκάι (πάτε στο 52:10 εδώ: http://www.skai.gr/player/TV/?mmid=250316) ο Διεθνής Διαστημικός Σταθμός βρίσκεται 418.000 χιλιόμετρα πάνω απ' τη γη — δηλαδή πίσω κι απ' το φεγγάρι! Ε μωρέ, τι μέτρα τι χιλιόμετρα!



Μωρέ μπράβο! Τους είπα εγώ να τον έχουνε στο νου τους, αυτοί όμως πέρα βρέχει. 
Να τώρα που έκοψε τον άλτσο κι έβαλε πλώρη για πέρα από το ηλιακό σύστημα.

Sky Νews to ISS
Sky Νews to ISS
Keep your knickers on and may God’s love be with you

This is ISS to Sky News
I’ve left forevermore
And I’m floating in a most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today



Φαντάσου να μην ήτανε και Sky. Στο Σείριο θα τονε στέλνανε. Στο άπειρο κι ακόμα παραπέρα!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 21, 2014)

Οι Ονδούρες στην αθλητικογραφόσφαιρα (και όχι μόνο).


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> ...
> 
> Οι Ονδούρες στην αθλητικογραφόσφαιρα (και όχι μόνο).



Οι Ονδούρες στη Λεξιλογία: και ένα και δύο και τρία. 

Βαστάει χρόνια αυτή η κολόνια. :laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2014)

Ναι, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το ισπανικό όνομα είναι Honduras. Η χώρα είναι μία αλλά είναι σύμπλεγμα νησιών. Μπερδεύονται ίσως με τις Μπαχάμες, που είναι επίσης μία χώρα, Bahamas, που είναι επίσης σύμπλεγμα νησιών. 

Εδώ που τα λέμε, το πρόβλημα είναι στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Γιατί Honduras = Ονδούρα, ενώ Bahamas = Μπαχάμες; Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά;

Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, γιατί Βερμούδες (όχι μόνο στα ελληνικά, υπάρχει και η εκδοχή Bermuda Islands), αφού η Βερμούδα είναι μία;
http://www.bermuda-attractions.com/bermuda_00006b.htm


----------



## sarant (Jun 21, 2014)

Αλεξάνδρα, η Ονδούρα έχει μεν νησιά, αλλά κυρίως είναι ηπειρωτική χώρα. Όχι οι Μπαχάμες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2014)

Είπε η κυρία που κάνει εκπομπή στο ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι αυτή την ώρα: 
Αυτό το τραγούδι έγινε γνωστό από την ταινία *Φράdικ*, με τον Χάρισον Φορντ. 
Ομολογώ ότι αν δεν έλεγε "Χάρισον Φορντ", δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να πάει το μυαλό μου στο *Frantic*. Κάτι σαν το *ιdερνέτ *που λέει η Αγγελική Νικολούλη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2014)

sarant said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, η Ονδούρα έχει μεν νησιά, αλλά κυρίως είναι ηπειρωτική χώρα. Όχι οι Μπαχάμες.


Ναι, λάθος μου. 
Ούτως ή άλλως, όμως, το όνομα της χώρας είναι *Honduras*, *República de Honduras*, όχι *de Hondura*. Λογικό δεν είναι να το λένε κάποιοι _Ονδούρες_; Και μάλιστα φαίνεται ότι η αρχική απόδοση στα ελληνικά ως Ονδούρα πρέπει να ήταν λάθος, αφού *Honduras – literally "depths" in Spanish.* Αφού με τόση άνεση ονομάσαμε Βερμούδες τη Βερμούδα, γιατί να μην έχουμε αποφασίσει και τις Ονδούρες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Η απάντηση είναι πολύ απλή: θα είδαν República de Honduras και φαντάστηκαν ότι το Honduras είναι γενική πτώση, άρα Δημοκρατία της Ονδούρας.


----------



## sarant (Jun 21, 2014)

Πάντως, η Ονδούρα είναι καθιερωμένο, και αφού δεν είναι νησιωτικό σύμπλεγμα (που θα δικαιολογούσε τον πληθυντικό) δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει λόγος να το ξεκαθιερώσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

Μια συγκινητική ιστορία στην Καθημερινή έχει κι ένα ενδιαφέρον λάθος, μάλλον του είδους «άλλα ακούσαμε και άλλα καταλάβαμε»:

*«Ιερό μυστικό» για 73 χρόνια*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/772845/article/epikairothta/ellada/iero-mystiko-gia-73-xronia

[...] Πριν από λίγες ημέρες αντιπροσωπεία της Ενωσης, με επικεφαλής τον επίτιμο πρόεδρό της κ. Γιώργο Σούρλα, γενικό γραμματέα Διαφάνειας, ταξίδεψε στη Χειμάρρα και της επέδωσε τιμητική πλακέτα, ονομάζοντάς την «μάνα των πεσόντων κατά το έπος ’40-41, στη Βόρεια Ηπειρο».

«Κάνατε όσα δεν μπόρεσαν να κάνουν οι μανάδες αυτών που άφησαν την τελευταία τους πνοή στα βουνά της Αλβανίας», της είπε ο κ. Σούρλας.

«Εμείς θέλουμε *να γίνει ένα κενοτάφιο για να μαζέψουμε τα οστά* όσων μπορούμε από τους 106 Ελληνες που σκοτώθηκαν στη μάχη της Χειμάρρας» απάντησε ο ομογενής δημοτικός σύμβουλος Μιχάλης Μπρίγκος. [...]

Να υποθέσω ότι ο σύμβουλος είπε ή ήθελε να πει *κοινοτάφιο*.

(Βλέπω ότι σε παρόμοια περίπτωση είχε πέσει κι ο Σαραντάκος το 2009. Να φταίει άραγε ο αυτόματος διορθωτής;)


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2014)

Όλοι οι μεγαλούτσικοι που ξέρω, γενιάς των παππούδων μου, κενοτάφιο λένε κι εννοούν κοινοτάφιο.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2014)

Στη γλώσσα των καθημερινών ανθρώπων κενοτάφιο λέγεται είτε το οικογενειακό μαυσωλείο είτε ο χώρος όπου φυλάσσονται τα κασελάκια με τα οστά όσων έχουν εκταφεί -προφανώς για να ξεχωρίζει από τον χώρο του μνήματος που τοποθετούνται τα φέρετρα. 
Δείτε εδώ πόσοι μιλούν για τοποθέτηση οστών σε κενοτάφιο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2014)

...
ΝΕΡΙΤ, ειδήσεις, μόλις τώρα: «του *Αεροπαγίτη», όχι προφορικό, αλλά γραπτό σε κάρτα που εμφανίστηκε στην οθόνη.

*Αρεοπαγίτης *γράφουμε, ακόμα κι αν καμιά φορά από βιασύνη μπορεί να το προφέρουμε λάθος.

Στη δημόσια τηλεόραση, λόγια του αέρα και γραφτά του αέρα, του κοπανιστού. 
Με αέρα όμως, κοπανιστό ή ακοπάνιστο, ούτε αβγά βάφονται ούτε δελτία γίνονται.

Αεροπάγος θα γενώ, στη γη να μην αγγίζω
να 'μαι ψηλά στον ουρανό, τις μπούρδες τους να σκίζω
And fart in their general direction


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2014)

Άμα πιάσεις λάθος του Ξυδάκη, το λες, δεν το κρύβεις. Πότε θα ξαναπιάσεις;

Σήμερα, στην ανήσυχη, δυσοίωνη ακινησία μπορούμε να δούμε διά γυμνού οφθαλμού την κρίση σαν κλειστό βρόγχο, σαν αυτοτροφοδοτούμενη λούπα.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/773160/op...h/politikes-ekfraseis-ths-koinwnias-en-krisei

Πρέπει να κάνουμε νήμα για τους _βρόγχους_ και τους _βρόχους_, τα _βρόχια_, τη _βρογχίτιδα_ και τα _βρογχικά_ ή _βροχικά_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2014)

Από τηλεοπτική σειρά που προβάλλεται στη Nova:

It was a niece once removed from him. = Ήταν μια ανιψιά που τους την είχαν πάρει.

Εμ, να θέλεις να κάνεις τον μεταφραστή και να μη διαβάζεις Λεξιλογία, γίνεται;


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> Άμα πιάσεις λάθος του Ξυδάκη, το λες, δεν το κρύβεις. Πότε θα ξαναπιάσεις;
> ...
> Πρέπει να κάνουμε νήμα για τους _βρόγχους_ και τους _βρόχους_, τα _βρόχια_, τη _βρογχίτιδα_ και τα _βρογχικά_ ή _βροχικά_.


*induction loop (car counting technology) = επαγωγικός βρόχος (ΟΧΙ βρόγχος)*



Themis said:


> Μια τέτοιου τύπου συμπεριφορά έχω συναντήσει επανειλημμένα όταν μας προτείνεται βοήθεια για ένα πρόβλημα, η οποία βοήθεια συνίσταται στην προσθήκη ενός νέου προβλήματος. Μπορεί να πάθεις σπαστική βρο_*γχ*_ίτιδα από τα νεύρα σου όταν μπλέξεις με τέτοιο βρό_*χ*_ο.
> ...



Κάθε φορά που ανοίγεις δρόμο στη ζωή
μην περιμένεις να σε βρει το μεσονύχτι
έχε τα μάτια σου ανοιχτά βράδυ πρωί
γιατί μπροστά σου πάντα απλώνεται ένα δίχτυ






Αν κάποτε στα βρόχια του πιαστείς, 
κανείς δε θα μπορέσει να σε βγάλει
μονάχος βρες την άκρη της κλωστής 
κι αν είσαι τυχερός, ξεκίνα πάλι


Ο βρόγχος και ο ρόγχος σε πρώτο χρόνο πιάνονται,
ο βρόχος μα κι ο ρόχος αν δε μας φτάνουνε


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2014)

Led Zeppelin: Rain Song (Γνωστό και σαν... βροχικό άσμα  )


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Led Zeppelin: Rain Song (Γνωστό και σαν... βροχικό άσμα  )



Βρέχει... βροχοτράγουδα, βλέπω. Μια βροχή μάς σώζει, με τέτοια ζέστη. 

Γυρίζω σελίδα:






Αυτή μπορεί να δήλωσε συμμετοχή και να το απέκτησε, έστω και τώρα, εγώ πάντως δε σκάω να το *απεκτήσω*. 
Αν ήταν «απόκτησε» η προστακτική τους, ναι, να το σκεφτείς, αυτοί όμως επέκτειναν το «Επέστρεφε» κι απέκτειναν το νόημα.

*Ούτε να το επικαιροποιήσω. Βρήκαμε τώρα την κότα που γεννάει τα χρυσά αβγά, την επικαιροποίηση πιστοποιητικών στην πλάτη των κορόιδων. Μόνο για πέντε χρόνια λέει θα είναι έγκυρα και τα πιστοποιητικά γλωσσομάθειας των αγγλικών, γιατί μετά ξεχνάς κι αυτά που ήξερες και φτου κι απ' την αρχή. Και καλά για κορόιδα, το ξέρουμε, αλλά και για χρυσόψαρα μας περνάνε;


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2014)

Εγώ είμαι της παλιάς σχολής, όπως έλεγα και προχτές για την ξύλινη γλώσσα των σάιτ υπουργείων, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εστί επικαιροποιημένο πιστοποιητικό. Updated? Και γιατί πρέπει να το μεταφράσω για να το καταλάβω; Αυτά κάποτε δεν τα λέγανε ενημερωμένα, όπως ενημέρωση λογαριασμού; 

ΥΓ Και τώρα θα εμφανιστούν πεντέξι λεξιλόγοι και θα μου πουν ότι λείπω από την Ελλάδα και έχω ξεχάσει τα ελληνικά, γιατί ως γνωστόν άμα τη αναχωρήσει από την χώρα που μιλιέται η μητρική σου γλώσσα την ξεχνάς. 
ΥΓ2 Να προσθέσω ότι τη λέξη «χρηστικός» την πρωτοάκουσα πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια. Είμαι πολύ πίσω γιατρέ μου; Έχω ελπίδες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Εντάξει, μια υστέρηση (δηλ. καθυστέρηση) την έχεις και είναι δικαιολογημένη. Αν σε παρηγορεί, η έκδοση της Magenta που έχω δεν περιέχει τα _επικαιροποιώ / επικαιροποίηση_ στις αποδόσεις του _update_. Ούτε το ΛΚΝ τα έχει, που είναι του 1998. Τα έχει όμως ο Μπαμπινιώτης, οπότε βάλ' τα και στο δικό σου ενεργό λεξιλόγιο, αλλά με ρέγουλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ2 Να προσθέσω ότι τη λέξη «χρηστικός» την πρωτοάκουσα πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια. Είμαι πολύ πίσω γιατρέ μου; Έχω ελπίδες;


Ο χρηστικός είναι αρχαία λέξη (δες ΛΚΝ). Πόσα χρόνια ακριβώς λείπεις από την Ελλάδα; Στο καράβι του Πυθέα ήσουν; :twit:


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2014)

Κι η επικαιροποίηση αρχαία λέξη είναι ή έστω κατανοητή από τους αρχαίους. 
Πιθανόν κατανοητό να είναι και το τηλέφωνο, αλλά δεν είχαν οι αρχαίοι τηλέφωνα. 

Αλλά δεν είχα δει στήλη σε εφημερίδα "χρηστικές πληροφορίες" μέχρι πριν καμιά δεκαετία. Οι αντίστοιχες στήλες είχαν τίτλο "χρήσιμες πληροφορίες' ή "χρήσιμα τηλέφωνα" κλπ όταν ήμουνα στο Ελλάντα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2014)

Μόλις τώρα σε σειρά του Σταρ: patriot act λέει ο πρωταγωνιστής, πατριωτικό νόμο μεταφράζει ο υποτιτλιστής. 
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, για τον αντιτρομοκρατικό νόμο του Μπους τζούνιορ πρόκειται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2014)

Σωστά τα λες, Μπέρνη, αλλά πώς θα αποδώσεις (αν χρειάζεται να αποδώσεις) την ονομασία του Patriot Act; Πώς θα αποφύγεις κάτι σαν, έστω, Νόμος για την υπεράσπιση της πατρίδας ή, επί το απλούστερο, «Πατριωτικός Νόμος»; Εντάξει, στοχευμένη νιουσπίκ είναι, αλλά και πάλι...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2014)

Αντιτρομοκρατικό νόμο, ίσως;  Παναπεί, ακριβώς αυτό που είναι. Και που βγάζει και νόημα. Γιατί τι θα καταλάβει κάποιος ακούγοντας τον όρο _πατριωτικός νόμος _αν δεν είναι είτε Αμερικανός είτε μη Αμερικανός που μπορεί να ψυλλιαστεί περί τίνος πρόκειται; Και μάλιστα σε υπότιτλο, που μένει στην οθόνη κάτι κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2014)

Ποιος είναι ο μυστηριώδης Νυμφέας; Ποια η σχέση του με τις Νύμφες; Ποια η συγγένειά του με τον Θησέα, τον Νηρέα, τον Πρωτέα, τον Μορφέα και άλλους -είς; Και γιατί αξίζει το αστρονομικό ποσό των 39.700.000 ευρώ;

Εδώ βλέπουμε: Το αστρονομικό ποσό των 39.700.000 ευρώ διατέθηκε για πίνακα του ιμπρεσιονιστή Γάλλου καλλιτέχνη Κλοντ Μονέ (φωτ.) με τίτλο «Νυμφέας» σε δημοπρασία που διοργανώθηκε από τον οίκο Sotheby’s στο Λονδίνο τη Δευτέρα. Και το μυστήριο αρχίζει να φωτίζεται.

Ο "Νυμφέας", λοιπόν, δεν είναι άλλος από τα διάσημα Water Lilies (or Nymphéas, pronounced: [nɛ̃.fe.a]) -τα Νούφαρα του Μονέ, δηλαδή. Κι όμως, κάποιος δημοσίευσε αυτή την είδηση με αυτό τον τίτλο

και ένα σωρό άλλοι έσπευσαν να την αναπαραγάγουν αμάσητη. Και δεν είναι καν μόνο η πρόσφατη!


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2014)

Nymphaeaceae η οικογένεια των φυτών. Δεν ξέρω αν στα ελληνικά έχουμε διάκριση nuphar και nymphea, μάλλον όχι.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2014)

Το Νούφαρο (Νυμφαία) είναι γένος υδρόβιων φυτών με παγκόσμια εξάπλωση. Αριθμεί περίπου 50 είδη. Το αρχαίο όνομα του φυτού είναι Νυμφαία που προέρχεται από την ελληνική λέξη Νύμφη.



Συστηματική ταξινόμηση
Βασίλειο:	Φυτά (Plantae)
Συνομοταξία:	Αγγειόσπερμα (Magnoliophyta)
Ομοταξία:	Δικοτυλήδονα (Magnoliopsida)
Τάξη:	Νυμφαιώδη (Nymphaeales)
Οικογένεια:	Νυμφαιοειδή (Nymphaeaceae)
Γένος:	Νυμφαία (Nymphaea)


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2014)

Δεδομένου ότι ο Μονέ ζωγράφισε κάπου 250 πίνακες με νούφαρα, όπως λέει το βικιπαιδικό άρθρο όπου παραπέμπεις (ο άνθρωπος είχε βρει την πατέντα: έφτιαξε τον κήπο του και τη λίμνη για να ζωγραφίζει λουλούδια, έπαθε και καταρράκτη, οπότε τριάντα χρόνια δεν έκανε άλλη δουλειά, έβγαζε νούφαρα με τη μηχανή στον αυτόματο), είναι και λίγα τα ευρήματα με τον Νυμφέα, αφού προκύπτει από ένας Νυμφέας τουλάχιστον κάθε φορά που βγαίνουν νούφαρα σε δημοπρασία. Το περίεργο είναι που δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει καμιά τρολιά στους αγγλόφωνους, για κανέναν ήρωα της ελληνικής μυθολογίας ονόματι Nympheas (οι αγγλόφωνοι συχνά ξεχνάνε τον τόνο).


----------



## Themis (Jun 29, 2014)

Είπα να επισυνάψω στο νήμα αυτό μια καταπληκτική σύναψη:
Στο πλαίσιο αυτής της αντίληψης εντάσσονται _*τα ραντεβού που έχει συνάψει*_ μεταξύ άλλων με τους... [Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών, 28-29 Ιουνίου 2014, σ. 7]
Είναι να μην εξέρχεσαι των ενδυμάτων σου; Μας έχουν λάβει φαλάγγι, σας λέω!


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2014)

Themis said:


> ... Μας έχουν λάβει φαλάγγι, σας λέω!



There's definitely something wrong with the left phalange:










E, εάν _συνήφθη _κάτι από το πρώτο ραντεβού, χαλάλι τους.  Εκτός αν ήταν γάμος με την πρώτη δαγκωματιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2014)

Προσπάθησα να δω χθες το βράδυ μια ταινία στον Alpha, με αρκετά χαμηλωμένο τον ήχο, δηλαδή βασιζόμουν στους υποτίτλους για να πάρω μυρωδιά τι λένε οι ηθοποιοί. Πρώτα μού έκανε εντύπωση ότι ο συνάδελφος δεν ήξερε ότι χρησιμοποιούνται σημεία στίξης στους υποτίτλους, και εννοώ την τελεία στο τέλος μιας πρότασης. Μετά άρχισα να αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι αδύνατο να είπε αυτά τα πράγματα ο ηθοποιός, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν τα σημείωνα για να τα αναζητήσω στο αγγλικό κείμενο. 

Μέχρι που φτάσαμε στο... *κουτί ντεκαπάζ,* το οποίο επαναλήφθηκε δύο φορές. Κατάλαβα ότι μιλούσαν για το decoupage, που στα ελληνικά λέγεται ντεκουπάζ, και έληξε άδοξα η προσπάθεια να δω την ταινία, άλλαξα κανάλι. Καλά, το ντεκουπάζ μπορεί να μην το έχεις ξανακούσει, αλλά το *ντεκαπάζ *που το ξέρουν κι οι (ξανθιές) πέτρες; Ορίστε και το κείμενο, και πείτε μου πού κολλάει εδώ το ντεκαπάζ.

683
00:34:33,254 --> 00:34:36,256
Oh! The decoupage box that he made

684
00:34:36,340 --> 00:34:38,466
where he'd taken the time to cut out

685
00:34:38,551 --> 00:34:41,261
tiny, little pictures of himself. Yes.

686
00:34:41,345 --> 00:34:45,015
Just pasted all over the
box. Oh! So beautiful.

687
00:34:45,099 --> 00:34:47,475
So I opened that beautiful,
little decoupage

688
00:34:47,560 --> 00:34:51,354
and out fluttered these tiny,
little hand-cut heart confettis.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2014)

Μπορεί ο μεταφραστής να ήταν ξανθιά. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2014)

Από το gr.celebrity.yahoo.com:

Θετικές οι πληροφορίες για την πορεία της υγείας του θρύλου της F1 Μίκαελ Σουμάχερ, ο οποίος μετά απο 5 μήνες ξύπνησε από το κόμμα, παρόλο που έχασε σχεδόν 20 κιλά....

Εμ, ήταν τυχερός μέσα στην ατυχία του. Είχε πέσει σε κόμμα, ενώ αν είχε πέσει σε τελεία μπορεί να μην ξυπνούσε ποτέ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> αν είχε πέσει σε τελεία μπορεί να μην ξυπνούσε ποτέ.


Καλημέρα. Το χειρότερο είναι η τελεία και παύλα. Αλλά και σε κόμμα αν πέσεις, είναι πιθανό να μην ξυπνήσεις ποτέ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2014)

Και επί της ουσίας της είδησης: πρέπει να είναι τρολιά. Σύμφωνα με τα ξένα ΜΜΕ, δεν ξύπνησε από το κώμα, τον ξύπνησαν, δηλαδή δεν τον έχουν πια σε τεχνητό κώμα.

Schumacher is not in a state of artificial coma anymore. However, his road of recovery will be quite bumpy, according to one who deals with coma patients, Dr. Erich Reiderer. 
The latest Michael Schumacher coma update is the doctor's statement that the 7-time Formula 1 world champion will likely stay permanently invalid.


----------



## Themis (Jul 4, 2014)

Πάει καιρός που του την είχα στημένη και τελικά έπεσε στα δίχτυα μου σήμερα. Η αποκορύφωση του κορυφαίου: _in the first place = στην πρώτη θέση!_ Από το TVXS, εδώ:
«Δεδομένης της παρουσίας των Κούρδων, αισθανόμαστε λίγο πιο ασφαλείς αλλά το ίδιο το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να είναι εδώ, *στην πρώτη θέση,* είναι τρομακτικό για εμάς», δήλωσε μια από τους κατοίκους στο Spiegel.
Απορία για γερμανομαθείς: υπάρχει περίπτωση να προέρχεται το κομψοτέχνημα απευθείας από τα γερμανικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2014)

Themis said:


> Απορία για γερμανομαθείς: υπάρχει περίπτωση να προέρχεται το κομψοτέχνημα απευθείας από τα γερμανικά;



Μπα, κατευθείαν από τα *αγγλικά*: :)

He didn't see, for example, how 1,500 heavily armed Kurdish Peshmerga fighters had come in from Erbil and taken positions at the edge of the city. Soldiers with the Iraqi army had only been stationed at forward posts near Qaraqosh which they abandoned after the fall of Mosul. For a time, Qaraqosh had been left completely defenseless. "We've felt a little bit safer since the Kurds got here," Salam's mother says. "But the very fact that they have to be here *in the first place* is scary for us."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2014)

Πριν από λίγο στο Animal Planet, στην εκπομπή «Ανεπιθύμητα ζώα: καλέστε τον ειδικό», ο ειδικός καλείται και επιτυγχάνει στην αποστολή του. Αποτέλεσμα: _He was rewarded with five new fans._ Μετάφραση;



Spoiler



Μα φυσικά!_* Αμείφθηκε με πέντε νέους ανεμιστήρες!*_



Βέβαια, με έναν καλό δικηγόρο γλιτώνει επειδή στην εκπομπή συνηθίζεται η αμοιβή με αντιπραγματισμό...


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Αποτέλεσμα: _He was rewarded with five new fans._ Μετάφραση;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yeah, five fine new fans, fun for his fanny. 
Animal Planet funny, my ass.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 7, 2014)

Όταν ο τουρίστας φωτογράφιζε τα αξιοθέατα, ο μεταφραστής φωτογράφιζε τις πινακίδες με τα λάθη. 

Στις αμμοθίνες του Μασπαλόμας με την μαγευτική τους παραλία, ίσως την πιο τουριστική περιοχή της Γκραν Κανάρια, πληροφορούμαστε στα ισπανικά ότι εισερχόμεθα σε προστατευόμενη περιοχή της φύσης. Στα αγγλικά αντίθετα εισερχόμεθα σε ένα space protected natural. Το space protected νομίζω πως το 'χω: "διαστημικώς προστατευόμενο", πα να πει πως αν κάνεις να πετάξεις κάτω το χαρτάκι της τσίχλας, πέφτει από τον ουρανό ο Χαν Σόλο με τον ιπτάμενο δίσκο του και σε απανθρακώνει. Το natural με μπερδεύει λίγο: είναι όπως λέμε you're a natural? Ας πούμε, με φυσικό ταλέντο στη μετάφραση; Ίσως καλύτερα να το μεταγράψουμε απλώς ή να το εξελληνίσουμε σε κάτι σαν νατουράλι.


Η αντίστοιχη πινακίδα από την άλλη πλευρά, μας πληροφορεί ότι εξερχόμεθα από την προστατευόμενη περιοχή, ή αλλιώς: You out of a space protected natural. Αν δεν είχε το of θα έλεγα ότι το βγάλαμε νοκάουτ το διαστημικώς προστατευόμενο νατουράλι - και μαζί και τη μετάφραση - ή αποκαλύψαμε τα βρώμικα μυστικά του. Έτσι ως έχει όμως, μάλλον είναι απλώς pidgin, σα να λέμε "εσύ έξω από δω".


Η επόμενη πινακίδα περιέχει κανόνες για τους λουόμενους, αλλά στα αγγλικά μάς μιλά για το bathing condition, που μου κάνει σε human condition και μου φέρνει φιλοσοφικούς συνειρμούς. Εκτός κι αν μας ενημερώνει ότι η παραλία πάσχει από λουομενοπάθεια - πράγμα μάλλον πιο πιθανό, με τόσους λουόμενους.


Το αστείο είναι ότι δίπλα υπάρχει μια μεγάλη με πολλές πληροφορίες που είναι μια χαρά μεταφρασμένη (αν και δεν την ψείρισα ομολογώ).


----------



## Themis (Jul 7, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το αστείο είναι ότι δίπλα υπάρχει μια μεγάλη με πολλές πληροφορίες που είναι μια χαρά μεταφρασμένη (αν και δεν την ψείρισα ομολογώ).


Μια υπόθεση εργασίας: Η δουλειά πληρωνόταν με την πινακίδα. Έδωσαν τα φιλέτα στον ξάδελφο, στον γείτονα και στον γιο του καφετζή, των οποίων όμως η ευαίσθητη κράση δεν σήκωνε το κοπιώδες έργο της μεγάλης πινακίδας. Έτσι, αυτή δόθηκε σε (ανασφάλιστο και κακοπληρωμένο, φυσικά) μεταφραστή.


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2014)

...
pidgin Spanglish :)

Broken English Perfectly Spoken Written


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2014)

Πω, πω, αυτή είναι η παραλία που βλέπω στους εφιάλτες μου, όλο άμμο. Αλλά έτσι εξηγείται η διαστημική προστασία- σεληνιακό τοπίο δε λέμε;


----------



## Earion (Jul 10, 2014)

Το *Μικρό Κόκκινο Σχολικό Βιβλίο* και οι περιπέτειές του (δηλαδή τα σαράντα κύματα που πέρασε) από τότε που γράφτηκε, το μακρινό 1969, από τους δύο Δανούς εκπαιδευτικούς, απασχολούν την Κίττυ Ξενάκη στη στήλη της _Ιστορίες_, στα Νέα (9 Ιουλίου 2014). 

Αχ, τα νιάτα ... Που δεν πρόλαβαν το *Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι των μαθητών*. Που δεν ξέρουν τι ήταν. 

Αλλά δεν θέλω να φωνάξω πολύ, γιατί η Κίττυ γράφει το όνομά της στη γενική λιγάκι πιο ελληνικά (_της Κίττυς_) κι αυτό με συγκινεί.



nickels says:

Κουβέντα γίνεται εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15080-Εσείς-τι-κάνατε-την-ώρα-του-μαθήματος


----------



## bernardina (Jul 11, 2014)

Εσείς το μάθατε ότι η Ελλάδα άντλησε 1,5 δις μέσω του *3ετές ομόλογου*;
Και δεν είναι _απλά_ δις· είναι *τελικά*!


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2014)

Από εδώ:
Όσοι δούλεψαν με τον ηθοποιό και πρώην μαχητή σε κλουβιά, απέτισαν φόρο τιμής από τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. 

Τι σημαίνει δούλεψαν σε κλουβιά; Και ο ηθοποιός πριν γίνει ηθοποιός ήταν μαχητής για ποιό πράγμα;
Το πρωτότυπο λέει για τον ηθοποιό ότι ήταν cage fighter, επίσημα MMA (mixed martial arts), αθλητής μικτών πολεμικών τεχνών. 
Αν έγραφα εγώ το άρθρο και δεν ήμουνα σίγουρη και βαριόμουνα να κοιτάξω τι είναι αυτό θα έλεγα πρώην παλαιστής (θα μου πεις δεν έκανε πάλη, ε, και; Μήπως δούλευε σε κλουβί; )


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μήπως δούλευε σε κλουβί; )


Εεεεμ, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ναι (και γουίκι). Συμφωνώ βέβαια ότι για το άρθρο θα ήταν ίσως καλύτερα να προσπαθήσουν να το πουν διαφορετικά, το κακό όμως είναι ότι στις πολεμικές τέχνες κανείς δε χρησιμοποιεί ελληνικά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2014)

Σημείωση: λες να μην κοίταξα πως λέγεται στα ελληνικά αυτό το πράμα; Από που νομίζεις ότι βρήκα το ΜΜΑ; Μην υποτιμάς τόσο πολύ τη νοημοσύνη μου. 

Ναι, αλλά θα έλεγες ότι κάνει οχτάωρο στο κλουβί και χτυπάει και κάρτα; 

Εργασία σε κλουβί κάνει ο Τουίτι, πάντως. 
http://imblog.aufeminin.com/blog/D20050428/23055_607963203_31_H072958_L.jpg


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ποια είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για τον *fighter* σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Παλαιστής; Να το κάνω νήμα; Να πιω καφέ πρώτα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2014)

Το _*μαχητής*_ είναι σωστό, εάν μιλάμε για πολεμικές τέχνες. Γκουγλίστε «μαχητής» και οποιαδήποτε πολεμική τέχνη (μάι τάι, κουγκ φου, ΜΜΑ) και θα δείτε.

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, διαφωνώ και με τον εαυτό μου παραπάνω, πώς να το πούν αλλιώς στα ελληνικά; Αν κανείς δεν θέλει να πει κέιτζ φάιτερ, θα πει αυτό που έγραψε η Λάιφο (που για μια φορά δεν έκανε πατάτα). Άντε να το πει λίγο πιο περιφραστικά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2014)

Εμένα το μαχητής με παραπέμπει σε πολεμιστή. Οι πολεμικές τέχνες μπορεί να είναι πολεμικές, αλλά δεν είναι πόλεμος, αθλητισμός είναι, οπότε δεν μου ακούγεται και τόσο ακριβές.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εμένα το μαχητής με παραπέμπει σε πολεμιστή.


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν ξέρεις το χώρο, προφανώς.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2014)

Στο νήμα που έχει ανοίξει και σας περιμένει υπάρχει ήδη και ο όρος *μονομάχος*.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15090-fighter


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> Οι πολεμικές τέχνες μπορεί να είναι πολεμικές, αλλά δεν είναι πόλεμος, αθλητισμός είναι, οπότε δεν μου ακούγεται και τόσο ακριβές.



Απλά δεν το έχει συνηθίσει το αφτί. Πάρε παράδειγμα τον _ξιφομάχο_, είναι κι αυτός ένας μαχητής του αθλητισμού (πλέον). :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2014)

Στον ξιφομάχο είναι εντελώς ξεκάθαρο από τη λέξη ποιό είναι το αντικέιμενο του αθλήματος. Ομοίως και με τον πυγμάχο, τον παλαιστή κλπ. Ο μαχητής μου φαίνεται πολύ αόριστος. Ο μονομάχος που λέει ο Νίκελ έχει μέσα του λίγο από το σώου του αθλήματος, αλλά κι αυτό δεν μπερδεύει; 

Νίκελ, μετάφερέ μας άμα είναι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> Νίκελ, μετάφερέ μας άμα είναι.



Συνεχίστε εκεί τώρα, σας παρακαλώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15090-fighter&p=223618&viewfull=1#post223618


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2014)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι την αναστάτωση και την ταραχή του συντάκτη. Δεν είναι λίγο πράγμα να τρέχεις πίσω από τους αστυνομικούς και να βλέπεις έναν άνθρωπο αιμόφυρτο στο έδαφος. Και πάλι, όμως, η λανθάνουσα γλώττα όλο και κάτι αποκαλύπτει.

Έτσι, μαθαίνουμε εδώ, ότι δεν υπέπεσε στην υπόληψη του αρθρογράφου τραυματισμός τουρίστα.




Αυτό μάλλον θα είναι οφθαλμαπάτη. Ή ίσως και προπαγάνδα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2014)

Μιλούσε χτες ο Γιούνκερ στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο και παίνεψε το ευρώ και οι ευρωσκεπτιστικές φώναζαν Rubbish! Rubbish! και οι καλοί μας στην τηλεόραση, στο κεντρικό δελτίο, μετέφρασαν Σκουπίδια!! (τα δύο θαυμαστικά δικά τους), αντί για Μπούρδες!


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

...
Η ελληνική γλώσσα και το κυπριακό ΥΠΕΞ

[...]

ΓΤΠ – ΛΕΥΚΩΣΙΑ 18/7/2014 16:18
Αρ. 5 – Παρασκευή, 18/7/2014
Δήλωση του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών

Είμαστε σοκαρισμένοι με την είδηση της πτήσης των Μαλαισιανών αερογραμμών από Άμστερνταμ προς Κουάλα Λουμπούρ η οποία καταρρίφθηκε πάνω από τον ουκρανικό εναέριο χώρο, χθες.

Εκ μέρους της Κυβέρνησης και του λαού της Κύπρου, *εκφράζουμε την ειλικρινή δυσαρέσκεια μας στις οικογένειες των θυμάτων*, ενώ εκφράζουμε τα συλλυπητήρια μας στους Πρωθυπουργούς της Ολλανδίας και της Μαλαισίας, όπως επίσης και στις κυβερνήσεις όλων των άλλων κρατών των οποίων πολίτες έχουν χάσει άδικα τη ζωή τους σε αυτό το τραγικό συμβάν.
[...]

ΓΤΠ – ΛΕΥΚΩΣΙΑ,18/7/2014 15:08
No. 5 Friday, 18/7/2014
Statement of the Minister of Foreign Affairs

We were shocked with the news of the Malaysian airlines flight travelling from Amsterdam to Kuala Lumpur that was shot down over Ukrainian airspace yesterday.

On behalf of the Government and the people of Cyprus *we extend our sincere grievances to the families of the victims onboard* while conveying our condolences to the Prime Ministers of the Netherlands and Malaysia as well as to the governments of all other nations of which citizens have senselessly lost their lives in this tragic incident.
[...]

Εκείνο το ΓΤΠ στην αρχή, τυχαίο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2014)

Costas said:


> Μιλούσε χτες ο Γιούνκερ στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο και παίνεψε το ευρώ και οι ευρωσκεπτιστικές φώναζαν Rubbish! Rubbish! και οι καλοί μας στην τηλεόραση, στο κεντρικό δελτίο, μετέφρασαν Σκουπίδια!! (τα δύο θαυμαστικά δικά τους), αντί για Μπούρδες!



Νομίζω ότι σήμερα μπορούμε να λέμε και "για τα μπάζα" που είναι και πιο κοντινό στα σκουπίδια. 

Υπάρχουν, φρονώ, και τα: "μπαρμπούτσαλα", "σαχλαμάρες" και "αηδίες" για διαφορετικά υφολογικά επίπεδα από το "μπούρδες".


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2014)

Κολοκύθια τούμπανα. Αλλά αναφέρομαι στο προπροηγούμενο (#6870). Προφανώς γράφτηκε πρώτα σε (κακά) αγγλικά και κατάντησε χειρότερα ελληνικά. Έτσι άλλωστε το «We were shocked» έγινε «Είμαστε σοκαρισμένοι». Στο αγγλικό με λάθος πράγμα «σοκαρίστηκαν» («shocked with the news of the Malaysian airlines flight travelling from Amsterdam to Kuala Lumpur») — λίγη αναδιατύπωση θα βελτίωνε τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις. Επειγόντως πρέπει να μάθουν τη διαφορά μεταξύ _dramatic_ και _tragic_ και, κυρίως, τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _grievance_ και _grief_. Από την άλλη, αυτός που το μετέφρασε και είδε ή σκέφτηκε ότι το _grievance_ είναι δυσαρέσκεια και παράπονο, χάθηκε να τους πει να διορθώσουν την αγγλική πατάτα;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2014)

Άλλη μια φορά λάθος το γένος της σορού, αν και τα σωστά δείχνουν προς το παρόν να υπερτερούν: 42 «οι πρώτοι σοροί» (λάθος) έναντι 66 «οι πρώτες σοροί» (σωστό).


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2014)

Στη μέση μιας σαφέστατης πλέον πολιτικής αποφυγής της χρήσης της λέξης _πτώμα_, ίσως επειδή μαζεύτηκαν πολλά πτώματα αυτές τις μέρες, είναι βέβαιο ότι τα ΜΜΕ θα επιβάλουν τη χρήση της _σορού_ με τη σημασία των πτωμάτων των θυμάτων πολέμου ή δυστυχημάτων. Δεν θα είναι απίθανο να επιβληθεί και η χρήση του αρσενικού γένους όσο βλέπουμε τα πτώματα να σωριάζονται έτσι.

(Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τις πολλές γενικές πτώσεις. Σύμπτωμα των ημερών και οι γενικές πτώσεις.)


Συνεχίζεται στο νήμα: Σωρεία σορών ή σωροί πτωμάτων;


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

Ένα πληκτρολίσθημα σε κείμενο του Θ. Βερέμη στην Καθημερινή δημιούργησε ένα ωραίο καινούργιο επίθετο.

Η πρόταση ήταν κανονικά:
Το πιθανό είναι ότι ο απελθών πρύτανης κ. Μυλόπουλος έριξε το πάρθιον βέλος του, ώστε να μη στεριώσουν οι διαδικασίες του νόμου Διαμαντοπούλου που πρώτη φορά εφαρμόζονται για τις πρυτανικές εκλογές.

Ξέρουμε ότι οι Πάρθοι ήταν ασιατικός λαός και είχαν στη μάχη την αιφνιδιαστική τακτική να ρίχνουν βέλη στον εχθρό καθώς υποχωρούσαν (ή προσποιούνταν ότι υποχωρούσαν) καβάλα στα άλογά τους. Δεν ήταν εύκολη υπόθεση, γιατί τα χέρια χειρίζονταν το τόξο, αναβολέας δεν υπήρχε τότε να στηρίξει το πόδι, οπότε έμεναν πάνω στο άλογο με μόνη τη δύναμη των ποδιών τους. Ο Πλούταρχος περιγράφει στον βίο του Κράσσου την ήττα των Ρωμαίων στη μάχη των Καρρών, και λέει εκεί: «ὑπέφευγον γὰρ ἅμα βάλλοντες οἱ Πάρθοι, καὶ τοῦτο κράτιστα ποιοῦσι μετὰ Σκύθας, καὶ σοφώτατόν ἐστιν ἀμυνομένους ἐπὶ τῷ σῴζεσθαι τῆς φυγῆς ἀφαιρεῖν τὸ αἰσχρόν». (For the Parthians shot as they fled, and next to the Scythians, they do this most effectively; and it is a very clever thing to seek safety while still fighting, and to take away the shame of flight.)

Το *πάρθιο βέλος* σημαίνει μεταφορικά το ύπουλο και απροσδόκητο πλήγμα (σήμερα συνήθως λεκτικό, π.χ. μια προσβολή) που καταφέρουμε σε αντίπαλο καθώς φεύγουμε, έτσι που να μην του δίνουμε την ευκαιρία να το ανταποδώσει. Οι Άγγλοι δημιούργησαν διπλή έκφραση από παρετυμολόγηση και έτσι, εκτός από *Parthian shot*, έχουν και *parting shot*.

Όμως στο κείμενο με το πληκτρολίσθημα το βέλος έγινε *πόρθιον βέλος* και *πόρθιο* είναι ίσως οτιδήποτε μας θυμίζει τον ευμεγέθη και καλοπερασάκια Πόρθο των τριών σωματοφυλάκων. Χρήσιμο επίθετο, αλλά όχι για το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231337027






Στην αφίσα για την αποψινή συναυλία της Χάρις (άκλιτο, φυσικά!) Αλεξίου για τις καθαρίστριες, το χέρι με το πλαστικό γάντι θεωρώ ότι είναι σπουδαία έμπνευση μεν, καρακίτς δε. Μπορείτε πάντως να πείτε ότι ταιριάζει γάντι. 

Από την άλλη, η θέση του αντίχειρα είναι προβληματική αν θεωρήσουμε ότι ο αντιτακτός αντίχειρας επιτρέπει να κρατάμε το μικρόφωνο έτσι:






Φαίνεται άλλωστε και στο εξώφυλλο του δίσκου _Opposable Thumb_ των Proletariat Punch (δεν βάζω το τραγούδι γιατί είναι αναρχοπάνκ και πληγώνει τα αφτιά).


----------



## sarant (Jul 28, 2014)

Το άκλιτο Χάρις το πρόσεξα κι εγώ. Και στον ιστότοπο της ενδιαφερόμενης άκλιτο είναι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

sarant said:


> Το άκλιτο Χάρις το πρόσεξα κι εγώ. Και στον ιστότοπο της ενδιαφερόμενης άκλιτο είναι.



Μας το θύμισε και ο Dr7x προχτές, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο νήμα. :-(


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2014)

(και εις διπλούν, μάλιστα)

[...] Οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες κατηγορούν τη Ρωσία ότι παραβίασε τη συνθήκη για την εξάλειψη των πυρηνικών όπλων μεσαίου και μικρού βεληνεκούς (Intermediate Range Nuclear Forces Treaty, INF, 1987) προχωρώντας σε δοκιμή χερσαίου πυραύλου *κρουαζιέρας*, ανακοίνωσε μη κατονομαζόμενος αμερικανός αξιωματούχος.[...] 

[...] Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα των New York Times τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο, η Ουάσινγκτον ενημέρωσε τους συμμάχους της στο ΝΑΤΟ σχετικά με το ότι η Ρωσία είχε προχωρήσει σε δοκιμή χερσαίου πυραύλου *κρουαζιέρας*, προκαλώντας σοβαρή ανησυχία για την προσήλωσή της στη συνθήκη INF.[...]

από *εδώ* (Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ/Reuters)






(with thx to Diceman!)


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

Βέβαια, το 1987 ο _Ρίγκαν_ είχε ήδη γίνει *Ρέιγκαν*, κάτι που η Βικιπαίδεια θα αργήσει να ανακαλύψει.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ρόναλντ_Ρήγκαν


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2014)

Και, τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι (αφού το άκουσα και στις ειδήσεις) αυτοί οι «χερσαίοι» πύραυλοι μπας και είναι οι γνωστοί *πύραυλοι εδάφους-εδάφους*;


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> (και εις διπλούν, μάλιστα)
> 
> [...] Οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες κατηγορούν τη Ρωσία ότι παραβίασε τη συνθήκη για την εξάλειψη των πυρηνικών όπλων μεσαίου και μικρού βεληνεκούς (Intermediate Range Nuclear Forces Treaty, INF, 1987) προχωρώντας σε δοκιμή χερσαίου πυραύλου *κρουαζιέρας*, ανακοίνωσε μη κατονομαζόμενος αμερικανός αξιωματούχος.[...]
> ...
> από *εδώ (Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ/Reuters)*



Αφιερωμένο στον συντάκτη του κειμένου, αφού φαίνεται πως το 'χει καημό να ταλαιπωρήσει κρουαζιερόπλοια:

Rock the Boat
Your object in this small game is to make a cruise ship tip over and kill all of the passengers. Your are Poseidon and you can control sea waves.

Ε, καλύτερα θα τα πάει σ' αυτό απ' ό,τι στη μετάφραση.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και, τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι (αφού το άκουσα και στις ειδήσεις) αυτοί οι «χερσαίοι» πύραυλοι μπας και είναι οι γνωστοί *πύραυλοι εδάφους-εδάφους*;



Δεν ξέρω από πού εκτοξεύτηκε και τι στόχευε ο συγκεκριμένος, πάντως η Wikipedia γράφει:

Cruise missiles can be categorized by size, speed (subsonic or supersonic), and range, and whether launched from land, air, surface ship, or submarine. Often versions of the same missile are produced for different launch platforms; sometimes air- and submarine-launched versions are a little lighter and smaller than land- and ship-launched versions.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruise_missile#Categories

Russia has Kh-55SM cruise missiles, with similar to US AGM-129 range of 3000 km, but are able to carry more powerful warhead of 200 kt. They are equipped with a TERCOM system which allows them to cruise at an altitude lower than 110 meters at subsonic speeds while obtaining a CEP accuracy of 15 meters with an Inertial navigation system. They are air-launched from either Tupolev Tu-95s, Tupolev Tu-22Ms, or Tupolev Tu-160s, each able to carry 16 for the Tu-95, 12 for the Tu-160, and 4 for the Tu-22M. A stealth version of the missile, the Kh-101 is in development. It has similar qualities as the Kh-55, except that its range has been extended to 5,000 km, equipped with a 1,000 kg conventional warhead, and has stealth features which reduces its probability of intercept.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruise_missile#Russia


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2014)

Ένα ψευδόφιλο ζεύγος είναι τα *skeptical *(ή _sceptical_) & *σκεπτικός *(ή _σκεφτικός_): Το _skeptical_ αντιστοιχεί στο ελλ. «σκεπτικιστής» αλλά έχει και τη σημασία «δύσπιστος» (που είναι συνηθέστερη της πρώτης, ιδίως στον προφορικό λόγο)· ενώ το _σκεπτικός _αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλ. «pensive» — τα 'χουμε πει, άλλωστε, κι εδώ: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/fa...ψευδόφιλες-λέξεις-ψευτοφίλες.3997/#post-37630.
Σε φράσεις όπως «[you look/seem] skeptical» μπορούμε επίσης να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και ρήματα με ανάλογο σημασιακό περιεχόμενο, όπως λ.χ. «[δείχνεις/μοιάζεις/φαίνεσαι] να δυσπιστείς / να αμφιβάλλεις / να το αμφισβητείς κλπ».
Στο χθεσινό _NCIS Los Angeles_ (στον Σκάι) όμως, το λάθος δεν το απέφυγε ο υποτιτλιστής:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> (και εις διπλούν, μάλιστα)
> 
> [...] Οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες κατηγορούν τη Ρωσία ότι παραβίασε τη συνθήκη για την εξάλειψη των πυρηνικών όπλων μεσαίου και μικρού βεληνεκούς (Intermediate Range Nuclear Forces Treaty, INF, 1987) προχωρώντας σε δοκιμή χερσαίου πυραύλου *κρουαζιέρας*, ανακοίνωσε μη κατονομαζόμενος αμερικανός αξιωματούχος.[...]
> 
> ...


Για την ιστορία, εάν θέλουμε δόκιμο όρο στα ελληνικά, τότε *cruise missile* = βλήμα / πύραυλος* αυτοελεγχόμενης πλεύσης*. Αλλά το «(τύπου) κρουζ» είναι τόσο εδραιωμένο στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο που, ακόμα και το προαναφερθέν δίλεκτο να χρησιμοποιήσουμε, πάλι μάλλον θα θελήσουμε να το συνοδεύσουμε με το «κρουζ» εντός παρενθέσεων ώστε να γίνουμε απόλυτα κατανοητοί.

Τα όσα ψελλίζει το ΑΠΕ στην ανακοίνωσή του, καταφεύγοντας μάλιστα στα γαλλικά, είναι εντελώς αβάσιμα — διότι το γαλλ. _croisière _ΔΕΝ είναι συνώνυμο του ελλ. _κρουαζιέρα_, αλλά του αγγλ. _cruise_ (το _κρουαζιέρα _αντιστοιχεί σε ΜΙΑ και μόνο σημασία αμφοτέρων). Επί της ουσίας είναι σαν να παραδέχεται το ΑΠΕ πως χρησιμοποίησε έναν γαλλισμό — που, φυσικά, παραμένει εντελώς φρικτός και εντελώς λάθος.

ΥΓ Άντε, ΑΠΕ, κάνε και το _vitesse de croisière_ «ταχύτητα κρουαζιέρας» στα ελληνικά — κι αυτό με την ίδια (παρα)λογική σωστό πρέπει να είναι... :glare: Και το _altitude de croisière_ «ύψος κρουαζιέρας» (ξέρω 'γώ, μπορεί σε τιμές να αναφέρεται...)· άσε δε εκείνο το _régime de croisière_ — ας το κάνουμε «καθεστώς κρουαζιέρας» να τελειώνουμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2014)

Σχετικά γράφει σήμερα και ο Σαραντάκος:



> * Πολλά από τα μεζεδάκια που δημοσιεύω εδώ τα στέλνετε εσείς. Καμιά φορά, όταν το μαργαριτάρι είναι ευμέγεθες ή όταν παρουσιαστεί σε προβεβλημένο μέσο, συμβαίνει να με ενημερώσουν δυο και τρεις φίλοι. Το μεζεδάκι που ακολουθεί το έθεσαν υπόψη μου ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ έξι φίλοι, μεταξύ άλλων και σε σχόλια ενός πρόσφατου άρθρου. Είναι τάχα τόσο χοντρό λάθος;
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, σε ρεπορτάζ του ΑΠΕ (που το αναπάραξαν [σικ, σιγά μην είναι πιο εύηχο το 'αναπαρήγαγαν] δεκάδες μέσα) γράφεται ότι η Ρωσία παραβίασε τη συνθήκη INF επειδή προχώρησε “σε δοκιμή χερσαίου πυραύλου κρουαζιέρας”. Αυτό είναι απόδοση του αγγλ. cruise missile, και ο μεταφραστικός νεολογισμός προκάλεσε θορυβώδη γέλια και ειρωνικά σχόλια του τύπου “Εδώ είναι το tvxs. Τα βάζουμε στην αυτόματη μετάφραση, πάμε για καφέ και τσουπ! το άρθρο. Πύραυλοι κρουαζιέρας λοιπόν. Τους καβαλάμε και πάμε Σύρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο…“. Και πράγματι, στο tvxs ο όρος διορθώθηκε σε “δοκιμή πυρηνικού πυραύλου κρουζ” -αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερα.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σχετικά γράφει σήμερα και ο Σαραντάκος:


...και απάντηση στην εν λόγω τοποθέτηση (δλδ στο *λογικό άλμα* «_Που σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο λάθος η απόδοση “πύραυλοι κρουαζιέρας”_») είναι το ποστ μου παραπάνω: το σχολιαζόμενο λάθος _ΕΙΝΑΙ _ακραία χοντρό λάθος. Διότι τούτο 'δώ το _*croisière*_ ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με την κρουαζιέρα (ΟΥΤΕ στα γαλλικά!), όσο και να χτυπιέται κανείς κάτω.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 2, 2014)

Μα φυσικά είναι κραυγαλέο λάθος και φωνάζει από μακριά ότι ο μεταφραστής ήταν αδαής και στηρίχτηκε σε αυτόματο μεταφραστήρι. Η απόδοση που δίνει ο Ζαζ είναι η σωστή (ίσως «πτήσης» αντί για «πλεύσης»;).


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...
> ΥΓ Άντε, ΑΠΕ, κάνε και το _vitesse de croisière_ «ταχύτητα κρουαζιέρας» στα ελληνικά — κι αυτό με την ίδια (παρα)λογική σωστό πρέπει να είναι... :glare: Και το _altitude de croisière_ «ύψος κρουαζιέρας» (ξέρω 'γώ, μπορεί σε τιμές να αναφέρεται...)· άσε δε εκείνο το _régime de croisière_ — ας το κάνουμε «καθεστώς κρουαζιέρας» να τελειώνουμε!



Εγώ λέω να το επεκτείνουμε κιόλας, να το αποκτείνουμε τελείως, π.χ.: _έλεγχος κρουαζιέρας_ για το _cruise control_ (εισιτήρια, παρακαλώ), _βάρος κρουαζιερόπλοιου _για το _cruiserweight _(κατηγορία μύγας, φτερού, πετεινού και κρουαζιερόπλοιου) και το καλύτερο απ' όλα, να λέμε _κρουαζιερόπλοιο _αντί για _καταδρομικό _(cruiser). 

Και τα κληρωτά ναυτάκια στην αγγαρεία θα τραγουδάνε:

«Α αά, κρουαζιέρα θα με πάνε 
α άα α, γιατί με νοιάζονται και μ' αγαπάνε»






Το πλοίο θα σαλ*τ*άρει το βραδάκι κι ο πύραυλος μεσημεράκι, τώρα που σφίξανε οι ζέστες. 


Α, ναι, ξέχασα τη φωτογραφία με τον Σλιμ Πίκενς σε μια κρουαζιέρα:



daeman said:


> ...
> Με χαρακτηριστικούς ρόλους σε πολλές γνωστές ταινίες, με αποκορύφωμα το _Dr Strangelove_, απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία του καβάλα στην ατομική βόμβα:



Ναι, δεν είναι πύραυλος, ατομική βόμβα είναι, αλλά εδώ τους κάνουνε κρουαζιερόπλοια, στη βόμβα θα σκαλώσουμε; :twit:

Slim pickings indeed. ΑΠΕ Mπέεεεε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Μα φυσικά είναι κραυγαλέο λάθος και φωνάζει από μακριά ότι ο μεταφραστής ήταν αδαής και στηρίχτηκε σε αυτόματο μεταφραστήρι. Η απόδοση που δίνει ο Ζαζ είναι η σωστή (ίσως «πτήσης» αντί για «πλεύσης»;).



Η πλεύση, τα συνθετικά και τα παράγωγα χρησιμοποιούνται γενικότερα σε καταστάσεις πτήσης (άλλωστε έχουμε αερόπλοια, διαστημόπλοια, κτλ, ενώ νοείται πλοήγηση μέσα σε κάθε τύπου ρευστού, όχι μόνο υγρού). Βέβαια ίσως η πτήση εδώ όντως ταιριάζει καλύτερα. Αν και το θέμα γενικότερα είναι πώς μεταφράζουμε το cruise, γιατί έχουμε κι άλλους όρους: cruise control (αυτοκίνητα), cruise speed (πτήσεις), σκέτο cruise (πτήσεις), κτλ. Δηλαδή όταν λέμε ότι το αεροπλάνο βρίσκεται σε cruise, δεν λέμε ότι βρισκόμαστε σε κρουαζιέρα. Στα ελληνικά η κρουαζιέρα είναι κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο.


----------



## sarant (Aug 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...και απάντηση στην εν λόγω τοποθέτηση (δλδ στο *λογικό άλμα* «_Που σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο λάθος η απόδοση “πύραυλοι κρουαζιέρας”_») είναι το ποστ μου παραπάνω: το σχολιαζόμενο λάθος _ΕΙΝΑΙ _ακραία χοντρό λάθος. Διότι τούτο 'δώ το _*croisière*_ ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με την κρουαζιέρα (ΟΥΤΕ στα γαλλικά!), όσο και να χτυπιέται κανείς κάτω.



Για τον μέσο Γάλλο που δεν ασχολείται με την αεροναυπηγική, croisière είναι μόνο η κρουαζιέρα (γκούγκλισε και δες πού αναφέρονται τα 20 ή τα 100 πρώτα ευρήματα).


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2014)

Σε κάνα δυο ιστότοπους που ασχολούνται με δαύτα (defencenet, fox2magazine) χρησιμοποιούν και τον όρο *πύραυλος οριζόντιας πλεύσης* (και νομίζω ότι κι αυτή η απόδοση τον ξεχωρίζει καλά από τον βαλλιστικό).

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι το _κρουζ_ είναι καθιερωμένο (έτσι είναι στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες και τη βιβλιογραφία). Ακόμα κι αν με κάποια ανατροπή καταλήξουμε σε μία γενικότερα αποδεκτή ελληνική απόδοση, το _κρουζ_ ή _cruise_ θα πρέπει να συναναφέρεται (τουλάχιστον για ένα διάστημα). 

Θα πρέπει ωστόσο να συμφωνήσουμε στο εξής: στα γαλλικά η _croisière_ μπορεί να έχει πολλές σημασίες, το ίδιο και στα αγγλικά το _cruise/cruising_. Στα ελληνικά η _κρουαζιέρα_ έχει μόνο μία σημασία — προς το παρόν.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2014)

Τι συμβαίνει όταν ένας διαδικτυακός δημοσιογράφος θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο από τα χιλιάδες κλισέ που κυκλοφορούν, αλλά δεν βρίσκει τον στόχο; Αυτό:

Για πολλά χρόνια, παραπάνω από 25, τα κοριτσάκια *έκαναν ουρά μπροστά από την τηλεόραση* για να δουν έστω ένα πλάνο του Ronn Moss, ή αν προτιμάτε του Ριτζ από την «Τόλμη και Γοητεία».

Πηγή: http://www.gossip-tv.gr/Media/story...-ritz-apo-tin-tolmi-kai-goiteia#ixzz39J8LHAHz


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2014)

sarant said:


> Για τον μέσο Γάλλο που δεν ασχολείται με την αεροναυπηγική, croisière είναι μόνο η κρουαζιέρα (γκούγκλισε και δες πού αναφέρονται τα 20 ή τα 100 πρώτα ευρήματα).




Ποιος είναι ο «μέσος Γάλλος» και πώς βρίσκουμε αντικειμενικά το τι γνωρίζει και τι όχι;
Οι πρώτες είκοσι ή εκατό γκουγκλιές που έχει το γαλλ. _croisière _δεν μας λένε απολύτως τίποτα για το τι αντιλαμβάνεται ο φυσικός ομιλητής· το μόνο που μας δείχνουν είναι το προφανές: ότι το _croisière _στη σημασία "κρουαζιέρα" είναι ψηλά στα ευρήματα διότι είναι προϊόν που πουλιέται και μάλιστα με εξόχως ανταγωνιστικό τρόπο και κυρίως τον Αύγουστο (οπότε και κάνουμε εμείς την γκούγκλευση), ενώ το _croisière _στη σημασία "πλεύση" όχι.
Εάν καταφέρουμε να ορίσουμε τον «μέσο φυσικό ομιλητή» του 1ου ερωτήματος, τότε μπορούμε να αναρωτηθούμε και το κατά πόσον ο μέσος Έλληνας αντιλαμβάνεται πως η λέξη «πλεύση» αφορά και την κίνηση στον αέρα (κι όχι μόνο στο νερό). Και οι απαντήσεις που θα πάρουμε —και τις οποίες κατέστησα σαφέστατες και στο #6885 και στο #6887— είναι τρεις (και μάλιστα με κυρίαρχο ρόλο στη γλώσσα και την αντίληψη): συνάψεις, συνάψεις, συνάψεις. Ο Γάλλος ομιλητής που αντιλαμβάνεται το _croisière _μόνο του να σημαίνει "κρουαζιέρα", αμέσως μεταπίπτει στη σύνδεση της ίδιας λέξης στη σημασία "πλεύση" όταν το βλέπει σε συγκεκριμένες συνάψεις (_vitesse de croisière__, __altitude de croisière_ κ.ά. — τα λέω και στο #6885). Το ίδιο ακριβώς κάνει κι ο Έλληνας που αντιλαμβάνεται π.χ. το _τέλος _στη σημασία "πέρας", αλλά αμέσως μεταπίπτει στη σημασία "φόρος" όταν βλέπει τις συνάψεις _τέλος ακίνητης περιουσίας_, _τέλος επιτηδεύματος_, _τέλος παραμονής και πλόων_ κλπ.
Και τέλος, εάν _όντως _ο «μέσος Γάλλος» καταλάβαινε ότι _croisière _σημαίνει αποκλειστικά "κρουαζιέρα", τότε γιατί θα χρειαζόταν το προσδιοριστικό _naval _στο missile de croisière naval; ;)


----------



## sarant (Aug 3, 2014)

Αντικειμενικά, δεν μπορώ ούτε για τον μέσο Έλληνα να πω κάτι. Την υποκειμενική μου γνώμη εκφράζω ζώντας τόσα χρόνια σε (περίπου) γαλλόφωνη χώρα και παρακολουθώντας καθημερινά τα γαλλικά ΜΜΕ. Από κει και πέρα, όπως είπα και αρχικά, ο όρος "πύραυλος κρουαζιέρας", που εγώ προσωπικά δεν τον θεωρώ χοντρό λάθος, είναι αδόκιμος -αλλά το γεγονός ότι ύστερα από τόση συζήτηση σε δύο φόρουμ δεν έχει προκύψει ένας κοινώς αποδεκτός όρος για κάτι που υπάρχει τόσον καιρό δείχνει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο απλό το πρόβλημα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2014)

sarant said:


> Το γεγονός ότι ύστερα από τόση συζήτηση σε δύο φόρουμ δεν έχει προκύψει ένας κοινώς αποδεκτός όρος για κάτι που υπάρχει τόσον καιρό δείχνει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο απλό το πρόβλημα.


Το πρόβλημα «πώς να πούμε στα ελληνικά το cruise missile» ίσως πράγματι να μην είναι τόσο απλό — αν και κυρίως υπό την έννοια πως ορισμένοι αδυνατούν να αποδεχτούν το ότι τόσα χρόνια λέμε «βλήμα/πύραυλος (τύπου) κρουζ» ή ότι το «πλεύσης» είναι απόλυτα δόκιμο.

Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση το ερώτημα αν μπορούμε να πούμε «πύραυλος κρουαζιέρας» έχει πάναπλη απάντηση: ΟΧΙ, δεν μπορούμε — κι όποιος το λέει κάνει χοντρότατο λάθος.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2014)

Από το σημερινό _Seconds from disaster_ (στον Σκάι) που είχε διάφορα, αλλά μένω σε κάποια απ' τα χοντρά:


mission data recorder = καταγραφέας δεδομένων (πτήσης/αποστολής), όχι "μαγνητόφωνο"







radar altimeter = radio altimeter = ραδιοϋψόμετρο, όχι "αλτίμετρο"


----------



## mono_aekara (Aug 4, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό τμήμα του φόρουμ, αλλά ας γράψω την εξυπνάδα μου. 

Κρούσμα μανταμσουσουδισμού από την επιρρεπή σε αυτό το βίτσιο lifo: 

_Είναι αστείο να βάζεις σε 18χρονους θέμα για ανάπτυξη την αποξένωση που προκαλούν τα μέιλ, τα σμάρτφον (!) και το ίντερνετ *(με ελληνικές φυσικά λέξεις)* _
http://www.lifo.gr/mag/features/3845

Δεν διαφωνώ με το νόημα των παραπάνω γραμμών, αλλά εκνευρίζομαι όταν διαβάζω υποτιμητικά σχόλια για μας :inno: που γράφουμε κοινές ξένες λέξεις με ελληνικό αλφάβητο (μάλλον αυτό θέλει να πει ο ποιητής εκεί που γράφει για "ελληνικές λέξεις").


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2014)

Καλά λέει ο άνθρωπος. Προφανώς, είναι από αυτούς που κάθονται με την pijama τους στην poltrona δίπλα από το abatjour και τρώνε toast με jambon διαβάζοντας στο tablet τους τις τελευταίες ειδήσεις της ημέρας.


----------



## mono_aekara (Aug 4, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Καλά λέει ο άνθρωπος. Προφανώς, είναι από αυτούς που κάθονται με την pijama پايجامه τους



:up:
:clap:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 5, 2014)

Για το Why Nations Fail είχαμε ξαναγράψει πριν από ένα χρόνο με αφορμή ένα άρθρο του Στ. Κασιμάτη και τους όρους που μας είχαν προβληματίσει.
Φαίνεται πως κάποιοι δεν μας διαβάζουν. Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται εκείνο το περίεργο "εξορυκτικοί θεσμοί" που βρίσκουμε σε άρθρο της ίδιας εφημερίδας, αλλά διαφορετικού συντάκτη (συντάκτριας για την ακρίβεια) ως απόδοση του extractive institutions.
Μα τι στην ευχή μπορεί να σημαίνει εξορυκτικός θεσμός;

ΥΓ. Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω διαβάσει την ελληνική μετάφραση και δεν γνωρίζω πώς έχει αποδώσει τον όρο ο μεταφραστής. Όποιος γνωρίζει ας διαφωτίσει κι εμάς.

Και κάτι ακόμα: θεωρείτε απολύτως σωστή τη χρήση του όρου "έθνος" εδώ; Ξέρω ότι το nation σημαίνει έθνος, αλλά τα _έθνη_ αποτυγχάνουν ή τα _κράτη_; (Ας μην το παρατραβήξω ρωτώντας και για το fail, γιατί θα πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα.   )


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2014)

Το κλισέ είναι failed state, αποτυχημένο κράτος.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αποτυχημένα_κράτη

Πολλοί είχαν αποδώσει τον τίτλο του βιβλίου (ίσως προτού κυκλοφορήσει στα ελληνικά) _Γιατί αποτυγχάνουν τα κράτη_. Δεν γνωρίζω ωστόσο το λόγο που οι συγγραφείς προτίμησαν να βάλουν τα _έθνη _στον τίτλο. Ίσως επειδή άλλοι είχαν ήδη βάλει τον τίτλο _Why States Fail_ σε παλιότερα πονήματα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το κλισέ είναι failed state, αποτυχημένο κράτος.
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αποτυχημένα_κράτη
> 
> Πολλοί είχαν αποδώσει τον τίτλο του βιβλίου (ίσως προτού κυκλοφορήσει στα ελληνικά) _Γιατί αποτυγχάνουν τα κράτη_. Δεν γνωρίζω ωστόσο το λόγο που οι συγγραφείς προτίμησαν να βάλουν τα _έθνη _στον τίτλο. Ίσως επειδή άλλοι είχαν ήδη βάλει τον τίτλο _Why States Fail_ σε παλιότερα πονήματα.



Το _φαλιρι(σ)μένο_ θα παραήταν, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2014)

Η αποτυχία συνήθως δεν είναι (απλώς/μόνο/κατά κύριο λόγο κλπ) οικονομική, αλλά οφείλεται πρωταρχικά σε θεσμικές αστοχίες. Ας πούμε, κεφάλαια από το επίμαχο βιβλίο:

11. The Virtuous Circle - How institutions that encourage prosperity create positive feedback loops that prevent the efforts by elites to undermine them
12. The Vicious Circle - How institutions that create poverty generate negative feedback loops and endure
13. Why Nations Fail Today - Institutions, institutions, institutions
14. Breaking the Mold - How a few countries changed their economic trajectory by changing their institutions


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2014)

Έγραψα ήδη για το σημερινό _Υπερκατασκευές _τού Σκάι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4649-Παγίδες-στη-μετάφραση&p=225309&viewfull=1#post225309, αλλά δύο από τα υπόλοιπα (τα οποία ήταν εντέλει αρκετά σε συνολικό αριθμό) λάθη που είδα στους υπότιτλους θα τα βάλω εδώ.

Πρώτον, το Ohio class αποδίδεται «κλάσης Οχάιο» (όπως το προτιμά και το δικό μας ΠΝ, το οποίο ωστόσο για τίς ελληνικές κατηγορίες κρατά το «τύπου»: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/monades/ypovrixia/typou-papanikolis) — και δεν είναι με τίποτα «υποβρύχιο του Οχάιο», παρά τα 502 χλμ λιμναίων ακτών του τελευταίου. :)


.
.
Δεύτερον, το Captain στο πολεμικό ναυτικό δεν το λέμε κατά κανόνα «καπετάνιος», αλλά «Πλοίαρχος» ή «κυβερνήτης»· ωστόσο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το Capt. Neff είναι σαφώς δηλωτικό βαθμού (βλ. κ. http://www.navy.mil/navydata/cno/n87/usw/fall_2009/downlink-2.html), οπότε εδώ είναι υποχρεωτικό το «Πλοίαρχος».


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2014)

Απέναντι από το Ηράκλειο (της Κρήτης), σε απόσταση περίπου 12 χιλιομέτρων προς βορρά, βρίσκεται ένα ακατοίκητο νησάκι με επίσημη ονομασία *Δία*, που οι περισσότεροι ντόπιοι το λένε *Ντία* (πληροφορία που δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν στη Βικιπαίδεια). Αυτή η διαφορά είναι δύσκολο να μεταφερθεί στα δυτικά αλφάβητα. Και οπωσδήποτε είναι αστείο να προσπαθούμε να τη μεταφέρουμε με τον τρόπο που διάλεξε συντάκτης του αγγλικού λήμματος στη Wikipedia:

Dia (Greek: Δία), also pronounced locally as Ntia (Greek: Ντία)

Θα πρότεινα:

*Dia* (Greek: *Δία* (pronounced /δía/) or, colloquially, *Ντία* (pronounced /día/)) [...]


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2014)

Γι'αυτό μάλλον πρέπει να επιβάλουμε στο λατινικό αλφάβητο το εδ, Ð,ð.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2014)

Από τη συνέντευξη που έδωσε ο Ρόμπιν Λέιν Φοξ στη Μαργαρίτα Πουρνάρα και δημοσιεύεται στην Καθημερινή της 27/7:

Ο Λέιν Φοξ συνεργάστηκε στενά ως ιστορικός σύμβουλος με τον Ολιβερ Στόουν στην κινηματογραφική μεταφορά του Αλέξανδρου. Η ταινία γνώρισε εμπορική επιτυχία, αλλά ορισμένες πτυχές της αφήγησης δεν άρεσαν στους σύγχρονους Ελληνες. «Για να βρει πρωταγωνιστή ο Ολιβερ έκανε συνεντεύξεις με όλους τους σπουδαίους ηθοποιούς του Χόλιγουντ», μας λέει, προσθέτοντας: «*Είχε μιλήσει πολλές φορές με τον Λεονάρντο ντι Κάπριο, ο οποίος όμως πίστευε ότι ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος ήταν Ρώσος.* Αντιθέτως, ο Κόλιν Φάρελ μελέτησε αρχαία κείμενα και Ιστορία για να σηκώσει την ευθύνη του ρόλου».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/777879/ar...-hgetes-kanoyn-la8h-dioti-agnooyn-thn-istoria

Βέβαια, η συνέντευξη είναι ενδιαφέρουσα κυρίως για το υπόλοιπο περιεχόμενό της.


----------



## Earion (Aug 21, 2014)

Previously in Lexilogia: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...λοί-συνάδελφοι&p=149371&viewfull=1#post149371


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2014)

...
Previously (posted in Lexilogia, that is), Alexander had been "baptized" a Muslim; and what's more, by a learned professor and expert in carabidology : 

*Βιβλίο Αμερικανού καθηγητή ισχυρίζεται ότι το όνομα Αλέξανδρος είναι «μουσουλμανικό»!*

So, Leonardo Di Caprico's Di Capriccio's Di Caprio's confusion doesn't impress me much. 
It's all ρούσικα to them, albeit red hot for many of us. 

That don't impress me much - Shania Twain ;)


----------



## nikosl (Aug 21, 2014)

Γεια χαρά.

Έκδοση σχεδόν δεκαετίας, αλλά έτυχε να το διαβάσω πρόσφατα, η _Ιστανμπούλ_ του Ορχάν Παμούκ από τις εκδόσεις Ωκεανίδα.
Στη σ.173 λέει: "...ονειρευόμουν να γράψω ένα μεγάλο μυθιστόρημα, σαν την _Οδύσσεια_,..". Το πρωτότυπο, όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, λέει _Ulysses_ και αναφέρεται στον _Οδυσσέα_ του Τζόις. Η Οδύσσεια, απ' ό,τι βλέπω στην wikipedia, λέγεται Odysseia ή Odesa στα τουρκικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 22, 2014)

Ώστε μυθιστόρημα η Οδύσσεια! Α ρε Όμηρε μεγάλε, έγραψες λέμε! 

Εχτές ο καλός μου έβλεπε ένα αγγλόφωνον ντοκουμεντάριον εις τον δίαυλον της Βουλής. Κάποια στιγμή γύρισα το βλέμμα μου κατά την οθόνη τυχαίως και μοιραίως και πήρε το μάτι μου έναν "Τζέφρυ ντε Βιλεαρντουέν". Μου πέρασε απ' το μυαλό πως ίσως ήταν ο Γοδεφρείδος Βιλλεαρδουίνος, γαλλιστί Ζοφρουά ντε Βιλαρντουέν (κι ας με διορθώσουν οι φραγκόφωνοι αν χρειάζεται). Μετά όμως σκέφτηκα, δεν μπορεί. Καλά, ιστορία δεν ξέρουμε, εγκυκλοπαίδεια δεν ανοίγουμε, αλλά Τσιφόρο δεν μπορεί να μην διαβάζουμε. 

Και συμπέρανα ότι θα είναι κανένας τρισεγγονός του που κάνει καριέρα στο Χόλλυγουδ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> αλλά Τσιφόρο δεν μπορεί να μην διαβάζουμε.


Δυστυχώς, το μεγάλο αυτό σχολειό δεν το ξέρουν τα παιδιά σήμερα. Και μια κι ο Σαραντάκος έχει πιάσει τον Μποστ, μήπως πρέπει να πιάσουμε εμείς τον Τσιφόρο και να τον ξετινάξουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> [...] μήπως πρέπει να πιάσουμε εμείς τον Τσιφόρο και να τον ξετινάξουμε;  [...]


Ναι, ναι, κι εγώ μέσα (μόλις μπορέσω να βάλω χέρι στο πίσω ράφι της βιβλιοθήκης)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 23, 2014)

Για να λέμε και τα καλά και όχι μόνο τα στραβά: στο χθεσινό ντοκιμαντέρ στης Βουλής μου τράβηξαν την προσοχή οι πολύ καλοί υπότιτλοι δια χειρός Κάτιας Πρωτογεροπούλου. Βλέπω ότι η κυρία έχει μεταφράσει μεταξύ άλλων και κάποιες παιδικές ταινίες (Μαδαγασκάρη, The Lego movie). Πάρτε τα μωρά και πάτε!


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2014)

Σε περίπου 20 μέρες μάλιστα που οι αρχαιολόγοι υπολογίζεται πως θα φτάσουν στο επίπεδο του δαπέδου, θα ξέρουν και αν έχει *συληφθεί* ή όχι ο τάφος.
http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article...oyrisi-kai-kalyfthikan-oi-sfigges-fylakes-toy

Αυτό το έκλεψα από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/08/23/meze-131/

Φταίει ίσως το ότι δεν έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει ποιο είναι το ρήμα. Το *συλώ* δεν συνηθίζεται πολύ στον ενεστώτα, αλλά βρήκα παραδείγματα:

Όταν άγνωστοι εισβάλλουν στη βασιλική του Αγίου Παύλου και συλούν τη σαρκοφάγο του Αποστόλου, ο πανίσχυρος καρδινάλιος Τζουζέπε Τορέλι ζητά από τον επιθεωρητή Ντομένικο Κόντι να ανακτήσει τους πέντε αρχαίους ελληνικούς κυλίνδρους που είχε κρύψει στον τάφο το Βατικανό. 
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/162167/Kaye,_Sharon/Το_χειρόγραφο_του_Αριστοτέλη

τα παλάτια, τα αρχοντικά και τα ιερά του έκτου λόφου, της Χώρας, της Πέτρας και των Βλαχερνών είναι τα πρώτα που συλούνται από τον εισβολέα
(Αφιέρωμα της Καθημερινής)

Ιστορικοί ενεστώτες και οι δύο. Από το _συλώ_ έχουμε και το _άσυλο_ και την _ασυλία_, αλλά δεν θα έγραφα αυτό που διάβασα:
«Δυστυχώς όμως η ασυλία δεν υφίσταται στην Ελλάδα. Οι πρόσφυγες και οι μετανάστες συλούνται καθημερινά και συστηματικά».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2014)

Η σημερινή εκπομπή _Υπερκατασκευές_ (στον Σκάι), η οποία ήταν το 5ο επεισόδιο του 2ου κύκλου της σειράς _Big, Bigger, Biggest_, ήταν αφιερωμένη στις ρόδες (παρατήρησης).

Ένας όρος που ακούστηκε πάρα πολύ στο συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο ήταν το *rim*, παναπεί η *στεφάνη *της ρόδας, που όμως αποδόθηκε στους υπότιτλους παντού «ζάντα» — λανθασμένα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, αφού η ζάντα είναι όχι γενικά η στεφάνη ενός οποιουδήποτε τροχού, αλλά η ειδική σημασία που αντιστοιχεί στο _σώτρο_, δλδ στη στεφάνη λαστιχωμένων ροδών (:devil:) πάνω στο οποίο προσαρμόζεται το ελαστικό (_επίσωτρο_).

Επίσης, σε κάποιο σημείο έγινε αναφορά στα *gears *χάρη στα οποία παραμένουν πάντα παράλληλοι (σε σχέση με το επίπεδο του εδάφους) οι θάλαμοι στη ρόδα London Eye (χρήσιμα στοιχεία θα βρείτε στη σελ. 8 εδώ: http://www.londoneye.com/LearningAn...rResource/OnlineResource/mechnism/mechtea.pdf)· εδώ όμως η ορθή απόδοση είναι «οδοντωτοί τροχοί» (ή «οδοντοτροχοί», για να σεβαστούμε και τον περιορισμένο χώρο των υπότιτλων — ή και απλώς «γρανάζια», σε λιγότερο επίσημο επίπεδο ύφους), και πάντως όχι «ταχύτητες» που επιλέχθηκε ως απόδοση (και που είναι μια ειδική σημασία για συγκεκριμένη χρήση —και μορφή— συστήματος οδοντοτροχών):


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2014)

Στο σημερινό _Grey's Anatomy _στον Σκάι, έχουμε τη σκηνή που περιγράφεται εδώ:Bailey pulls the girls aside saying, “Don’t think for a moment I condone stealing patients. *That said, way to go.*” She so wants in on this surgery.​To «way to go» είναι φυσικά μια κλασικότατη και διαδεδομένη έκφραση επιβράβευσης του γενικού λεξιλογίου, την οποία η Δρ. Μπέιλι θεώρησε σκόπιμο να πει στις τρεις ειδικευόμενες μετά την επιτίμηση που τους έκανε. Και, φυσικά, υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να αποδοθεί αυτό το «μπράβο» στην ελληνική γλώσσα — εκτός από τον τρόπο που τελικά εμφανίστηκε στους υπότιτλους, αποδεικνύοντας ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν κατάλαβε καν τι ειπώθηκε: «πρέπει να φύγω»... :scared:


ΥΓ Με την ευκαιρία: Όσον αφορά την απόδοση για το «that said», πιστεύετε ότι το «τούτου λεχθέντος» είναι σε λάθος ρέτζιστερ για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;


----------



## Themis (Aug 26, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Όσον αφορά την απόδοση για το «that said», πιστεύετε ότι το «τούτου λεχθέντος» είναι σε λάθος ρέτζιστερ για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;


Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι το Grey's Anatomy, ούτε είχα την υπομονή να ψάξω τα συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα. Αλλά ναι, φαίνεται για λάθος ρέτζιστερ. Πιο φυσικό θα ήταν να ειπωθεί: κατά τα άλλα / πέρα από αυτό / αν εξαιρέσουμε αυτό.


----------



## nikosl (Aug 26, 2014)

Είναι προφανές ότι η μετάφραση είναι πρόχειρη και ερασιτεχνική οπότε δεν είναι για πολλά σχόλια (ίσως κάθε ένα από τα 30 σημεία, έχει κι από ένα λάθος). Απλώς επιλέγω ένα γουστόζικο.

Aπό την άλλη πλευρά, υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δεν περίμεναν αυτή τη σκατένια λάβα συνειδητοποίησης των δικών μας «λεόντων του πληκτρολογίου» για να αντιπαρατεθούν (και να επικρατήσουν) με τις δυνάμεις του ISIS.

Όση περιγραφική δύναμη και να έχει η _σκατένια λάβα_, το ιταλικό πρωτότυπο λέει:

Di contro, c'è gente che non ha certo aspettato le cazzate lavacoscienza dei nostrani leoni da tastiera per sfidare (e battere) l'ISIS.

Το *lavacoscienza* είναι από το lavare (πλένω) + coscienza, το οποίο μάλλον αντίστοιχει σε *ξέπλυμα/ξαλάφρωμα/εφησυχασμό συνείδησης*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Στο σημερινό _Grey's Anatomy _στον Σκάι, έχουμε τη σκηνή που περιγράφεται εδώ:Bailey pulls the girls aside saying, “Don’t think for a moment I condone stealing patients. *That said, way to go.*” She so wants in on this surgery.​
> ...
> ΥΓ Με την ευκαιρία: Όσον αφορά την απόδοση για το «that said», πιστεύετε ότι το «τούτου λεχθέντος» είναι σε λάθος ρέτζιστερ για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;



Υπερβολικό, μάλλον. Θα μου φαινόταν ίσως πιο φυσική μια σύνταξη που να αρχίζει με "παρόλο που" ή κάτι αντίστοιχο ή αντικατάσταση του _that said_ με _ωστόσο_, _παρ' όλα αυτά_ ή απλώς _αλλά_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία του σημερινού αεροπορικού ατυχήματος, να θυμίσουμε σε ορισμένους δημοσιογράφους ότι το κάθισμα (με το οποίο εγκαταλείπει το αεροσκάφος ο χειριστής) λέμε ότι *εκτινάσσεται*, *όχι *ότι *εκτοξεύεται*· η καθιερωμένη σύναψη είναι «εκτινασσόμενο κάθισμα» (υπάρχει και στα γενικά λεξικά), οπότε αυτό το ρήμα χρησιμοποιούμε. Οπότε: για τον χειριστή έχουμε εγκατάλειψη, για το κάθισμα εκτίναξη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2014)

Πώς το βλέπετε; Θα το κλείσουν το μαγαζί; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2014)

Είναι που ο Ολάντ τώρα τα μαθαίνει τα ελληνικά (εγκατέστησαν προγράμματα της Microsoft στο γραφείο του κι ως γνωστόν αυτά καταλαβαίνουν μόνο ελληνικά). :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2014)

Από φεϊσμπουκική συνομιλία μεταξύ φίλων του σιναφιού (δημοσιογράφοι, μεταφραστές, διορθωτές και λοιπά αναξιοπαθούντα άτομα) και με την άδεια του... αμαρτήσαντος 

Κυριάκος Αθανασιάδης Το 'χω ξαναπεί, αλλά άλλη μία:

Ήταν το '86, δούλευα διορθωτής στη «Μεσημβρινή», αλλά βρήκα δουλειά και στη «Βραδυνή» -- πήγαινα πιο αργά εκεί. Την πρώτη μέρα, οι διορθωτές τής «Β» μου δώσαν να διορθώσω τα λαχεία. «Πρόσεχε μην αφήσεις κάνα λάθος, θα μας κλείσεις την εφημερίδα, θα μας απολύσουν» κ.τ.σ. Πέφτω με τα μούτρα εγώ, αντιπαραβολή σαν να 'ταν κώδικας Κλασικών. Τέλος πάντων, τελειώνω με τα δοκίμια, περνάνε και τις διορθώσεις, τις τσεκάρω, όλα καλά. «Γιά να δω», μου λέει ο τσιφ εκεί, του περνάω το τελικό καθαρό δοκίμιο, το βλέπει, «Τι 'ν' αυτό, ρε;» μου λέει, το παίρνω πίσω κατακόκκινος, το βλέπω, «...εκ της κλειτορίδος εξήχθησαν οι κάτωθι αριθμοί», διαβάζω πάνω-πάνω στην πρώτη αράδα.

«Μουάχαχα», κάνει ο άλλος, «σ' όλους τους πρωτάρηδες το κάνουμε, κανείς δεν το 'χει βρει».

Γαμώ τα ξύλα μου, ούτε γω το 'δα έτσι που με αγχώσανε!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2014)

bernardina said:


> «...εκ της κλειτορίδος εξήχθησαν οι κάτωθι αριθμοί»


Δεν το 'ξερα ότι σέρνει _και_ λαχεία!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Δεν το 'ξερα ότι σέρνει _και_ λαχεία!


Ολόκληρα τζακπότ, ενίοτε! :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Δεν το 'ξερα ότι σέρνει _και_ λαχεία!


No, it cun't. But it accunts for much. :laugh:



nickel said:


> ...ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΥΛΕΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ
> 
> «Ο κ. Παπαδόπουλος *βάζει το χέρι του στην κλητωρίδα* και βγάζει τον πρώτο λαχνό». (Από τότε που ακούστηκε αυτό, η λέξη _κληρωτίδα_ έχει αναχθεί σε φόβητρο όλων των παρουσιαστών.)
> ...​


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2014)

Στους επιμελητές του Hyper Lexicon των Εκδόσεων Σταφυλίδη, που μας διδάσκει ότι υδρογονάνθρακες και υδατάνθρακες είναι ένα και το αυτό, πρώτος πρώτος εμφανίζεται ένας δόκτωρ χημικός μηχανικός. Φυσικά, δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ο ίδιος θα μπορούσε να κάνει τέτοιο λάθος, μόνο ότι μας δουλεύουν όταν βάζουν το όνομά του μέσα στους επιμελητές.



Α, και στο λήμμα hydrocarbon γράφει μόνο υδρογονάνθρακας, προφανώς αυτή η λέξη έχει μόνο μία έννοια, ενώ το carbohydrate είναι διπρόσωπο το ατιμούλικο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2014)

Το είχαμε γράψει κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τα-υδατανθράκων!&p=45293&viewfull=1#post45293


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2014)

Το θυμόμουν ότι κάπου το είχαμε ξαναγράψει, αλλά αυτή τη φορά έπεσε στα χέρια μου το ίδιο το λεξικό και ο πίνακας των επιμελητών του. :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> ... του Hyper Lexicon των Εκδόσεων Σταφυλίδη
> View attachment 4650
> 
> Α, και στο λήμμα hydrocarbon γράφει μόνο υδρογονάνθρακας, προφανώς αυτή η λέξη έχει μόνο μία έννοια, ενώ το carbohydrate είναι διπρόσωπο το ατιμούλικο.



Επίσης, στο λήμμα για το carbimazole γράφει *_καρβομαζόλιο_ για τη δραστική ουσία σε φάρμακα για τον υπερθυρεοειδισμό, ενώ το σωστό είναι η *καρβιμαζόλη*. 

Καρβομαζόχιο. Ανθρακοσαδισμός.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

Από τα ωραία του Mega. «Κοινό μυστικό μεταξύ των κατοίκων η συστηματική δράση *αρχαιοκαπήλων*» ήθελαν να γράψουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2014)

Από αυτό εδώ το άρθρο ξεχώρισα για γλωσσικούς λόγους αυτό εδώ: 
Γιατί ο Δραγασάκης είναι λογικός και δεν μπορεί να λέει τέτοια πράγματα *ελαφρά την καρδία.

*Μετά έκανα ένα ψάξιμο στο Γκουγκλ και η καρδία μου βάρυνε ανεπανόρθωτα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Μετά έκανα ένα ψάξιμο στο Γκουγκλ και η καρδία μου βάρυνε ανεπανόρθωτα.



Πενταπλάσιες είναι οι αιτιατικές από τις δοτικές! Βέβαια στις αιτιατικές μετράμε και τη φοβερή (υποτίθεται προσαρμοσμένη) έκφραση «με ελαφρά την καρδία», αντί για «με ελαφριά καρδιά».

Όσο για το κείμενο του Καστανά: ο Λεωνίδας είναι φυσικοχημικός, νομίζω. Οπότε, όταν διαβάζω στην αρχή του κειμένου του τέσσερα άτονα «πώς», γυρίζω το κουμπάκι της (γλωσσικής) ανοχής στο μάξιμουμ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2014)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τη Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ στη Μηχανή του Χρόνου που «χαλάει» λίγο από τις χαρές και τα πανηγύρια, δηλαδή, την απόδοση του happy αποκλειστικά και μόνο ως «χαρούμενος».

Με τον Λέοναρντ έζησε τις πιο *χαρούμενες *στιγμές της ζωής της.... 
Δε νομίζω ότι δύο άνθρωποι θα μπορούσαν να είναι πιο *χαρούμενοι *από εμάς....


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2014)

Στην καταπληκτική μετάφραση που αναφέρω εδώ, όπου κάθε υπότιτλος είναι άλλος ένας «θησαυρός»:

Checking-out time is 3:00. (Βρίσκονται σε ξενοδοχείο.)
Αποβιβάζομαι στις 3.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2014)

Στην ίδια μετάφραση, η πόλη Tucson (Τούσον ή Τουσόν) της Αριζόνας αποδόθηκε *Τάσκον*. Προσοχή, όχι Τάκσον όπως τη θέλουν μερικοί Μήτσοι, Τάσκον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Τούσον στη Λεξιλογία


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2014)

Και κάτι άλλο: ο μεταφραστής ήταν προφανώς Βορειοελλαδίτης, επειδή γράφει "την τηλεφώνησα".


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2014)

http://www.oikade.gr/Children/Art/cinema/monter/
Μια και απευθύνονται σε παιδιά και τα διδάσκουν, πρέπει να τους πει κάποιος ότι το "cut" έχει κι άλλη μετάφραση εκτός από "κόβω". Το cut δεν είναι το "κόψιμο", αλλά το "μοντάζ".

Το πρώτο στάδιο λέγεται ‘editor’s cut’, δηλαδή το «κόψιμο του μοντέρ». 
Το δεύτερο στάδιο λέγεται ‘director’s cut’, δηλαδή το «κόψιμο του σκηνοθέτη». 
Το τελευταίο στάδιο λέγεται ‘final cut’, δηλαδή «τελικό κόψιμο».

Εδώ π.χ. είναι σωστά μεταφρασμένο.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 3, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> http://www.oikade.gr/Children/Art/cinema/monter/
> 
> Το δεύτερο στάδιο λέγεται ‘director’s cut’, δηλαδή το «κόψιμο του σκηνοθέτη».



Και μετά τα παιδιά θα ψάξουν να ενημερωθούν από τη Φρικηπαίδεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2014)

Ναι, την είδα τη Φρικηπαίδεια. Έχει πολλή πλάκα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2014)

Υπάρχουν πολλές λέξεις από *gymn(o)* στα αγγλικά.
http://www.onelook.com/?w=gymn*&first=1

Ο _gymnism_ δεν ανήκει σ' αυτές!


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2014)

...
_Gymnastics _and such take on a new (and ages old), interesting meaning, though... 
Back to the future, forward to the past.  Revenge of the living dead etymon.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2014)

Όταν κάποιος αναλαμβάνει να γράψει στα σοβαρά ένα λήμμα στη βικιπαίδεια, θα περίμενε κανείς να έχει κάνει ένα πέρασμα από το Forvo για να επαληθεύσει πώς προφέρεται το όνομα του ανθρώπου για τον οποίο γράφει. Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν συμβαίνει πάντα, με σημαντικότερο αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα να παίρνει στο λαιμό του όσους χρησιμοποιούν το λήμμα ως αξιόπιστη πηγή.
Νέο κρούσμα (νέο για μένα, δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό βρίσκεται εκεί) το λήμμα για τη Τζόρτζια Ο' Κιφ, την πασίγνωστη ζωγράφο. Το επίθετό της ΔΕΝ προφέρεται Ο' *Κήφ*ι* όπως λέει η ελληνική βίκι. Ακόμα κι αν παραβλέψουμε το ήτα που παραβαίνει τους κανόνες της απλοποίησης, το γιώτα της κατάληξης πρέπει να καρατομηθεί πάραυτα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2014)

Δεν πέρασαν από Λεξιλογία να τσεκάρουν, γι' αυτό την πάθανε.
Νομίζω ότι το λήμμα θα διορθωθεί στο άμεσο μέλλον.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2014)

Good!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2014)

Είναι θεσμοί που χαρακτηρίζουν οικονομίες «όπου η ελίτ ευημερεί, αλλά η ευημερία δεν εκτείνεται σε ευρεία στρώματα του πληθυσμού».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/782645/ar...-elit-eyhmerei-alla-h-eyhmeria-den-ekteinetai

Το «πλατιά στρώματα» μάλλον απορρίφθηκε επειδή δεν ήταν αρκετά λόγιο, αλλά το τριτόκλιτο "ευρύς" έκρυβε την παγίδα.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 7, 2014)

Ευτυχώς, οι παίχτες της Άρσεναλ δεν έκαναν αυτό που είδε ο τιτλατζής του fb του in.gr.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2014)

Επιτέλους: *Τζόρτζια Ο’Κιφ*!

Με την προφορά δίπλα στο ελληνικό! Μένει να διορθωθούν κάποια σκόρπια *_Ο’Κήφι_ στο κείμενο, απομεινάρια αμαρτωλού παρελθόντος.


----------



## Themis (Sep 12, 2014)

...οι Έλληνες δεν θα μάθουν το κυβερνητικό πρόγραμμα του *under portas* πρωθυπουργού (στο TVXS).
Τον Αννίβα προ των πυλών (ante portas) τον ήξερα. Τον Τσίπρα καταπλακωμένο από τις πύλες δεν τον ήξερα. 'Εχω χάσει κάποιο επεισόδιο;


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Themis said:


> ...οι Έλληνες δεν θα μάθουν το κυβερνητικό πρόγραμμα του *under portas* πρωθυπουργού (στο TVXS).
> Τον Αννίβα προ των πυλών (ante portas) τον ήξερα. Τον Τσίπρα καταπλακωμένο από τις πύλες δεν τον ήξερα. 'Εχω χάσει κάποιο επεισόδιο;



Ναι, τα επεισόδια του Trap Door :woot::






Somewhere in the dark and nasty regions, where nobody goes, stands an ancient castle. Deep within this dank and uninviting place, lives Berk ('Allo!'), overworked servant of "the thing upstairs" ('Berk! Feed Me!') But that's nothing compared to the horrors that lurk beneath the trap door, for there is always something down there, in the dark, waiting to come out...

Don't you open that trapdoor 
You're a fool if you dare!
Stay away from that trapdoor
'Cos there's something down there...


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2014)

Από επιστολή του προέδρου του Χριστιανοδημοκρατικού Κόμματος Νίκου Νικολόπουλου προς τον πρωθυπουργό του Λουξεμβούργου Ξαβιέ Μπετέλ:

Και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι γι' αυτό ευθύνεται η ελευθεριότητα με την οποία είθισται πλέον να χρησιμοποιείται ο λόγος στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, (social media), που ώθησε και μένα —για πρώτη φορά— στην χρησιμοποίηση ενός ακραίου χαρακτηρισμού, ο οποίος πάντως δεν εκπροσωπεί τον σύνηθες τρόπο με τον οποίο μιλώ και συμπεριφέρομαι. Για τον συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηρισμό απολογούμαι. Δεν απολογούμαι όμως για τις στέρεες και ξεκάθαρες απόψεις μου, λόγω των οποίων ανέκυψε και το ηλεκτρονικό μου μήνυμα.
http://www.newsbeast.gr/politiki/arthro/728098/nikolopoulos-apologoumai-gia-ton-haraktirismo/

Σύμφωνα με το ρεπορτάζ του ιστότοπου, «Ο κ.Νικολόπουλος απέστειλε επιστολή στον κ. Μπετέλ την οποία παρέδωσε συνεργάτης του στην πρεσβεία του Λουξεμβούργου την Δευτέρα το βράδυ, μεταφρασμένη στα αγγλικά...». Είμαι (σχεδόν) βέβαιος ότι ο κ. Νικολόπουλος έγραψε και έστειλε την επιστολή στα αγγλικά και τα λάθη προέκυψαν στη μετάφραση.

(Στα σοβαρά: Είμαι βέβαιος πια ότι η διάδοση του _απολογούμαι_ αντί το *ζητώ συγγνώμη* οφείλεται στο ότι ο εγωισμός μας δεν μας αφήνει να ζητήσουμε συγγνώμη και καταφεύγουμε στον αγγλισμό. Αν κάνω λάθος, απολογούμαι ζητώ συγγνώμη.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2014)

Λοιπόν, αυτό πρέπει να είναι σπάνιο λάθος. Και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπορεί να μην είναι λάθος αλλά εσκεμμένη και ίσως συγγνωστή παραποίηση. Αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον και αξίζει να το αναφέρω μια και η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση φαίνεται να μην υπάρχει ούτε σε λεξικά. (Εισαγωγάρα. Από την αγωνία έχετε ήδη αλλάξει σελίδα...)

Στο χτεσινό άρθρο του ο Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης έχωσε δύο από τα πολλά ωραία τσιτάτα του Τζον Κένεθ Γκαλμπρέιθ:

Η πολιτική δεν είναι η τέχνη του εφικτού· είναι η επιλογή μεταξύ του καταστροφικού και του δυσάρεστου.
Πρωτότυπο:
Politics is not the art of the possible. It consists in choosing between the disastrous and the unpalatable. 
— Letter to John F. Kennedy (1962-03-02), printed in Galbraith's _Ambassador's Journal_ (1969)

Το κράτος είναι τέτοιος οργανισμός που αν και κάνει στραβά τα μεγάλα πράγματα, κάνει στραβά και τα μικρά πράγματα.
Πρωτότυπο:
You will find that State is the kind of organisation which, though it does big things badly, does small things badly too. 
— Quoted in conversation with Charles Frankel, _High on Foggy Bottom: an outsider's inside view of the Government_ (1969), p. 11

Μόνο που το *State* χωρίς άρθρο είναι συντομογραφία για το *State Department*, *το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών των ΗΠΑ*. Π.χ.
https://www.google.gr/search?q="and+State+has"+"the+state+department"

Στην περίπτωση του άρθρου, ταίριαζε να μιλήσει για το (μεγάλο) κράτος, οπότε δεν πειράζει μια μικρή σημασιολογική μετατόπιση.  Άλλωστε, υπάρχουν συλλογές αποφθεγμάτων που προσθέτουν το άρθρο επειδή η γενίκευση βολεύει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2014)

Ίσως θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι η απόδοση του _State_ στο παραπάνω παράθεμα ως «Κράτος» είναι λάθος που έχει γίνει από παλιά και όχι αντισυριζαίικη λαθροχειρία. «Θα ανακαλύψεις ότι το κράτος είναι τέτοιος οργανισμός, που αν και κάνει στραβά τα μεγάλα πράγματα, κάνει στραβά και τα μικρά πράγματα» λέει η μετάφραση του γκαλμπρεϊθικού παραθέματος στο βιβλίο «Είπαν...» (σελ. 173 της 4ης έκδοσης) του Μανδραβέλη, που πρωτοεκδόθηκε το 1998, όταν το ίντερνετ δεν έδινε τις βοήθειες που δίνει σήμερα. Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι ο Πάσχος ανασύρει τσιτάτα από το βιβλίο του, μαζί με τα λάθη τους. 

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο τρόπος που ο Μανδραβέλης χρησιμοποιεί το τσιτάτο. Με ενδιαφέρει ότι το _State _χωρίς άρθρο είναι πρώτου μεγέθους παγίδα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2014)

Μπορεί να γίνει και κουίζ: Τι έτρωγε ο σπινόσαυρος;

Γέλασα με τον τίτλο:
*Ανακαλύφθηκε ο Σπινόσαυρος, ο δεινόσαυρος που έτρωγε καρχαρίες*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/783622/ar...pinosayros-o-deinosayros-poy-etrwge-karxaries

Διαβάζουμε αποκάτω:

Στη στεριά ήταν τρία μέτρα μεγαλύτερος από τον τρομερό Τυραννόσαυρο, πράγμα που τον έκανε επίφοβο θηρευτή. Στη θάλασσα κολυμπούσε σαν ψάρι και έκανε μια χαψιά έναν ολόκληρο καρχαρία. Ο λόγος για τον 15μετρο σαρκοβόρο τετράποδο Σπινόσαυρο, βάρους επτά τόνων, ένα πλάσμα βγαλμένο από τις σελίδες των πιο τρομακτικών μύθων της ανθρωπότητας. [...] Σπινόσαυρος, που είχε μουσούδα κροκόδειλου, διέθετε στην πλάτη του ένα τεράστιο πτερύγιο ύψους δύο μέτρων σαν ιστίο, που εξείχε για τα καλά, όταν κυνηγούσε… καρχαρίες.

Με τους σπίνους, τι σχέση είχε; Καμία. 

Ο _σπίνος_ σαν λέξη είναι μαζί μας από τον καιρό του Αριστοφάνη, αλλά δεν πήρε απ' αυτόν το όνομά του ο δεινόσαυρος, αλλά από τη λατινική _spina_, που σημαίνει αγκάθι και _άκανθα_, δηλ. σπονδυλική στήλη. Μήπως θα έπρεπε η απόδοση του Spinosaurus να είναι Ακανθόσαυρος; Έτσι τον έχουν δύο τουλάχιστον ιστοσελίδες:
http://history-pages.blogspot.gr/2012/07/blog-post_16.html
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ακροκανθόσαυρος

Το πρόβλημα ωστόσο είναι ότι υπάρχουν και τα _Acanthosaura_. Καλά ξεμπερδέματα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2014)

Περίεργο που ανακαλύφθηκε τώρα, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο. Ο Στίβεν Σπίλμπεργκ θα πρέπει να ήταν τουλάχιστον προφήτης που τον έβαλε στο Τζουράσικ Παρκ 3, 13 χρόνια πριν (2001). "Βρέθηκε νέο απολίθωμα του είδους" θα έπρεπε να λέει ο τίτλος.

Όσον αφορά το _spine_, δεν είναι αγκάθια εν προκειμένω αλλά επέκταση των σπονδύλων. Θα μπορούσαμε φαντάζομαι να πούμε _ακανθόσαυρος_, αλλά πέφτουμε πάνω, αφενός σ' αυτά και αφετέρου σ' εκείνα (τα διάφορα είδη δεινοσαύρων που έχουν ήδη -acanth-). Αν πηγαίναμε για _σπονδυλόσαυρο_ θα πέφταμε πάνω στο _spondylosaurus_. Πιστεύω πως επίσημη ονομασία δεν υπάρχει. Δεν βάζω βέβαια το χέρι μου στην φωτιά αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποια μεταφραστική επιτροπή για ονόματα δεινοσαύρων, στην Ελλάδα (θα χαιρόμουν να μάθω ότι υπήρχε, αν ξέρει κανείς κάτι). Οπότε προτείνω το όνομα _Ακανθοσπόνδυλος_ ή _Ακανθοσπονδυλόσαυρος_.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2014)

Το in.gr το 'πιασε σωστά, το skai.gr την πάτησε.

in.gr: Η κατηγορία για τον οποία κρίθηκε ένοχος ο Πιστόριους μπορεί να *επισύρει ποινή* φυλάκισης μέχρι και 15 έτη.
skai.gr: Ο διάσημος παραολυμπιονίκης κρίθηκε τελικά ένοχος για ανθρωποκτονία εξ αμελείας, που *επισείει ποινή *κάθειρξης μεταξύ πέντε και 15 ετών. 

Τι λέει το Γκουγκλ; Μερικές χιλιάδες αποτελέσματα για το "επισείει ποινή", αλλά σε ρωτάει "Μήπως εννοείτε 'επισύρει ποινή';"

*ΛΚΝ*

*επισείω*: *χρησιμοποιώ, ιδίως αναφέρω, κτ. ως απειλή εναντίον κάποιου:* _Επιβάλλεται στους μαθητές επισείοντας την ποινή της αποβολής.
_
*επισύρω*: α.προκαλώ συνήθ. κτ. κακό και το κάνω να στραφεί εναντίον μου: _Mε την προκλητική του συμπεριφορά επέσυρε τις επικρίσεις όλων / τη γενική αγανάκτηση. _*β. έχω ως συνέπεια:* _Tο αδίκημα της εσχάτης προδοσίας μπορεί να επισύρει ακόμα και την ποινή του θανάτου._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είμαι βέβαιος πια ότι η διάδοση του _απολογούμαι_ αντί το *ζητώ συγγνώμη* οφείλεται στο ότι ο εγωισμός μας δεν μας αφήνει να ζητήσουμε συγγνώμη και καταφεύγουμε στον αγγλισμό.


 Εγώ νομίζω ότι έχουμε όλοι λερωμένη τη φωλιά μας, με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθουμε διαρκώς ότι καθόμαστε στο εδώλιο κι επομένως πρέπει να απολογηθούμε.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είμαι βέβαιος πια ότι η διάδοση του _απολογούμαι_ αντί το *ζητώ συγγνώμη* οφείλεται στο ότι ο εγωισμός μας δεν μας αφήνει να ζητήσουμε συγγνώμη και καταφεύγουμε στον αγγλισμό.


----------



## Zann (Sep 17, 2014)

wisecracks = σοφά ραγίσματα

Περιοδικό Σπάιντερμαν, τεύχος 460, 13 Μαρτίου 1990.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2014)

Καλημέρα! Μα υπήρχε μηχανική μετάφραση τότε; 

(Ωχ, συγγνώμη, λάθος. Η μηχανική μετάφραση θα ήταν «σοφό ράγισμα»...)


----------



## Zann (Sep 17, 2014)

Αγαπητέ Νίκελ, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται υπήρχε, αλλά χωρίς τη χρήση υπολογιστών!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2014)

Χτες, στο Grey's anatomy: scar tissue = ιστός κακαδιού. Δεν ξέρω αν έβλεπε και κανείς άλλος να επιβεβαιώσει, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι διαβάζω ό,τι να 'ναι λόγω αϋπνίας...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2014)

Λογικό. Μεταφράζει κάποιος ιατρικούς όρους και αποφασίζει δικές του αποδόσεις, χωρίς έρευνα στο ίντερνετ και χωρίς να ρωτήσει κανέναν. Και δεν έχει ξανακούσει ποτέ ότι οι μεταφράσεις ιατρικών όρων είναι συνήθως σε πολύ πιο formal register απ' ό,τι μιλάει αυτός με την παρέα του. Σωστός!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2014)

Είναι το αντίστροφο των ψαράδων που συζητάνε (π.χ. σε ντοκιμαντέρ ή σαπουνοντοκιμαντέρ):

-- Τελικά, τον ψάρεψες εκείνον το Ichtheus Prasinus;
-- Ναι, αλλά τον έριξα ξανά στη λίμνη γιατί ήταν αβγωμένος.
-- Καλά έκανες, επειδή ο Ichtheus Prasinus κινδυνεύει με εξαφάνιση από τις Sardellus Kallonius.

κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> απ' ό,τι μιλάει αυτός με την παρέα του



Εγώ πάντως ούτε με τις παρέες μου δεν μιλάω για «ιστό κακαδιού»! :blink: :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2014)

Εννοώ τη λέξη "κακάδι" που κάποιος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί (όχι εγώ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα! Μα υπήρχε μηχανική μετάφραση τότε;
> 
> (Ωχ, συγγνώμη, λάθος. Η μηχανική μετάφραση θα ήταν «σοφό ράγισμα»...)



Ωστόσο, για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, ο μεταφραστής του συγκεκριμένου κομματιού μάλλον δεν ήταν μεταφραστής και μάλλον η αμοιβή του ήταν περισσότερο χαρτζιλίκι παρά μισθός (κρίνοντας από την χαμηλή κυκλοφορία που είχαν τότε τα περιοδικά του είδους).


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Ωστόσο, για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, ο μεταφραστής του συγκεκριμένου κομματιού μάλλον δεν ήταν μεταφραστής και μάλλον η αμοιβή του ήταν περισσότερο χαρτζιλίκι παρά μισθός (κρίνοντας από την χαμηλή κυκλοφορία που είχαν τότε τα περιοδικά του είδους).



Δηλαδή, όταν αναλαμβάνεις να μεταφράσεις κάτι έστω και χωρίς αμοιβή ή επειδή σου αρέσει να μεταφράζεις και κάνεις ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους, είναι απαράδεκτο να ανοίξεις λεξικό και μπορείς να θεωρείς φυσιολογικό το να γράψεις οτιδήποτε δεν θα έλεγε λογικός άνθρωπος στη γλώσσα σου; Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, δίπλα στη δεοντολογία του επαγγελματία, θα πρέπει να υμνηθεί και να διατηρηθεί και ο έρωτας που έχει ο ερασιτεχνισμός. Όχι η ατζαμοσύνη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> ... Και δεν έχει ξανακούσει ποτέ ότι οι μεταφράσεις ιατρικών όρων είναι συνήθως σε πολύ πιο formal register απ' ό,τι μιλάει αυτός με την παρέα του. Σωστός!





nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως ούτε με τις παρέες μου δεν μιλάω για «ιστό κακαδιού»! :blink: :)



Just a sec. Didn't know "caucus" was a dirty word! :twit:


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, δίπλα στη δεοντολογία του επαγγελματία, θα πρέπει να υμνηθεί και να διατηρηθεί και ο έρωτας που έχει ο ερασιτεχνισμός.



a *labour of love = έργο αγάπης (και μόχθου), δουλειά που γίνεται από μεράκι*



nickel said:


> ... Όχι η ατζαμοσύνη.



*a labour of shove *


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2014)

Μητροπολιτικός Ποδηλατόδρομος 27 χλμ «έρχεται» στην Αθήνα
Το έργο αναμένεται να έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το τέλος του 2015. Σύμφωνα με τις μελέτες, ο ποδηλατόδρομος διέρχεται πλησίον αρχαιολογικών χώρων και θα έχει ήπιες *κλήσεις.*
Δηλαδή; Αν κάνει καμιά παράβαση θα του χώνουν πρόστιμο με το μαλακό;

Άσε που όλο θα μπορούσε να είχε διατυπωθεί διαφορετικά και να μην είναι τόσο στραμπουληγμένο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Χτες, στο Grey's anatomy: scar tissue = ιστός κακαδιού. Δεν ξέρω αν έβλεπε και κανείς άλλος να επιβεβαιώσει, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι διαβάζω ό,τι να 'ναι λόγω αϋπνίας...


Επιβεβαιώνω ότι έτσι γράφτηκε στον υπότιτλο (και ότι με πρόλαβες :) ).


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2014)

*scar tissue* = ουλώδης ιστός (του ουλώδους ιστού)

Βάζω ένα σύνδεσμο προς *ουλώδη ιστό*, για να μην γκρινιάζουμε μόνο.

http://www.physio.gr/index.php/ailments/musculoskeletal-system/fascia/itemlist/tag/ουλώδης ιστός


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή, όταν αναλαμβάνεις να μεταφράσεις κάτι έστω και χωρίς αμοιβή ή επειδή σου αρέσει να μεταφράζεις και κάνεις ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους, είναι απαράδεκτο να ανοίξεις λεξικό και μπορείς να θεωρείς φυσιολογικό το να γράψεις οτιδήποτε δεν θα έλεγε λογικός άνθρωπος στη γλώσσα σου; Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, δίπλα στη δεοντολογία του επαγγελματία, θα πρέπει να υμνηθεί και να διατηρηθεί και ο έρωτας που έχει ο ερασιτεχνισμός. Όχι η ατζαμοσύνη.



Δεν διαφωνώ. Αλλά όταν σε πληρώνουν χαρτζιλίκι μπορεί να μην σου βγαίνει ο χρόνος ή η διάθεση να ανοίξεις λεξικό. Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι μάλλον απόρροια κακοπληρωμένης δουλειάς, κατηγορίας "φοιτητής με Lower". Άλλωστε σ' αυτόν τον χώρο επικρατούσε και λίγο η λογική "σιγά μωρέ, παιδιά θα το διαβάσουν".


----------



## Earion (Sep 18, 2014)

Πορτογάλος άνδρας του πολέμου ονομάζεται, κατά το Newsbomb, ένας θαλάσσιος οργανισμός, που είναι και επικίνδυνος. Πιο επικίνδυνη, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι η επιπολαιότητα του μεταφραστή. Man-of-war, δηλαδή πλοίο της γραμμής.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2014)

...
The *Portuguese man o' war *(_Physalia physalis_), also known as the *Portuguese man-of-war*, *man-of-war*, or *bluebottle *is a marine cnidarian of the family Physaliidae. Its venomous tentacles can deliver a painful sting.
...
The name "man o' war" comes from the *man-of-war*, an 18th-century armed sailing ship,[SUP][2] [/SUP]and the cnidarian's supposed resemblance to the Portuguese version at full sail.[SUP][3] [/SUP]In other languages it is simply known as the 'Portuguese war-ship' (Dutch: _portugees oorlogsschip_, Swedish: _portugisisk örlogsman_, Norwegian: _portugisisk krigsskip_, Finnish: _portugalinsotalaiva_), the 'Portuguese galley' (German: _portugiesische Galeere_, Hungarian: _portugál gálya_), the 'Portuguese caravel' (Portuguese: _caravela portuguesa_, Spanish: _carabela portuguesa_, Italian: _caravella portoghese_), or the 'Portuguese little boat' (Russian: португальский кораблик).


The *man-of-war* (pl. *men-of-war*; also *man of war*, *man-o'-war*, *man o' war*, or simply *man*) was a British Royal Navy expression for a powerful warship or frigate from the 16th to the 19th century. The term often refers to a ship armed with cannon and propelled primarily by sails, as opposed to a galley which is propelled primarily by oars. The man-of-war was developed in England in the early 16th century from earlier roundships with the addition of a second mast to form the carrack. The 16th century saw the carrack evolve into the galleon and then the ship of the line. The evolution of the term has been given thus:

Man-of-war. "A phrase applied to a line of battle ship, contrary to the usual rule in the English language by which all ships are feminine. It probably arose in the following manner: 'Men of war' were heavily armed soldiers. A ship full of them would be called a 'man-of-war ship.' In process of time the word 'ship' was discarded as unnecessary and there remained the phrase 'a man-of-war.'"
—Talbot _in_ Henry Fredrick Reddall _Fact, fancy, and fable_, 1892, p. 340​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2014)

*Etymology*

The name "man o' war" comes from the man-of-war, an 18th-century armed sailing ship, and the cnidarian's supposed resemblance to the Portuguese version at full sail.[3] In other languages it is simply known as the 'Portuguese war-ship' (Dutch: portugees oorlogsschip, Swedish: portugisisk örlogsman, Norwegian: portugisisk krigsskip, Finnish: portugalinsotalaiva), the 'Portuguese galley' (German: portugiesische Galeere, Hungarian: portugál gálya), the 'Portuguese caravel' (Portuguese: caravela portuguesa, Spanish: carabela portuguesa, Italian: caravella portoghese), or the 'Portuguese little boat' (Russian: португальский кораблик).

(*Wiki*)

Λεξιπλασία: Πορτογαλική γαλέρα > *πορτογαλ(ι)έρα 

Edit: Λεξιπλασίες δεν ήθελα; Με πρόλαβε ο έτερος Καππαδόκης.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2014)

...
Γαλέρα; Γιατί γαλέρα; Όχι galley κωπήλατη, αλλά galleon ιστιοφόρο, γαλιόνι. Πορτογαλιόνι. 

Από τα δικά μας: *galleon = γαλιόνι | (στα βιβλία Χάρι Πότερ) γαλέρα*.

Και μια ποιητική λεξιπλασία από τη Βίκη που μ' έκανε να γελάσω: 

Το *γαλιόνι* ήταν ένας (σχετικά) μεγάλος σε μέγεθος τύπος ιστιοφόρου πλοίου με τρία καταστρώματα, που αρχικά ναυπηγήθηκε και χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τους Ισπανούς και στη συνέχεια από τους Πορτογάλους και τελευταία από τους Άγγλους οι οποίοι και το τελειοποίησαν (*φρεγατοποίησαν*) αυξάνοντας το μήκος του έναντι του πλάτους του.

Με τέτοια γαλεροποίηση στη δουλειά τη σήμερον, θα καταδρομοποιηθώ, δεν τη γλιτώνετε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2014)

Πάντως, η μέδουσα (που δεν είναι ακριβώς μέδουσα, αλλά σιφωνοφόρο) λέγεται *φυσαλία*. Έχουν επιχειρηθεί και διάφορες αποδόσεις των ξένων ονομασιών: _γαλέρα_ στον Πάπυρο, _κυανή μέδουσα_ και _πορτογαλικό ιστιοφόρο_ στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο, _καραβέλα_ αλλού. Θέλει προσοχή, γιατί _γαλάζια μέδουσα_ είναι αυτή εδώ (που είναι και γνήσια μέδουσα). Για τα πλοία δεν έχω σχόλιο — μου φτάνει η _φυσαλία_.


----------



## VickyN (Sep 18, 2014)

Η φωτογραφία είναι από παραλία σε γνωστό κοσμικό νησί. 
Όλα εκεί είναι τέλεια, αλλά ειδικά οι ξαπλώστρες δεν επιτρέπεται να είναι αψεγάδιαστες. :) 




Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, κάποιος μπέρδεψε το "untainted" με το "unattended".


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2014)

VickyN said:


> ...
> Όλα εκεί είναι τέλεια, αλλά ειδικά οι ξαπλώστρες δεν επιτρέπεται να είναι αψεγάδιαστες. :)
> ...
> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, κάποιος μπέρδεψε το "untainted" με το "unattended".



Sometimes I feel 
I've got to run away 
I've got to get away

Once I ran to you
Now I'll run from you
This tainted chair you've given
I give you all a boy could give you
Take my tears and that's not nearly all
Tainted chair
Tainted chair


In a tainted version.


----------



## VickyN (Sep 18, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2014)

Η επόμενη γκάφα μπορεί να μη σας φαίνεται γλωσσική αλλά πραγματολογική· νομίζω όμως ότι οφείλεται σε παρανόηση της σημασίας της λέξης Highlands για τα σκωτσέζικα υψίπεδα. Από τη σημερινή _Καθημερινή_ (ο τίτλος, άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο, όπου προφανώς ο τιτλατζής δεν άντεξε να μην τσιμπήσει το τυράκι):



> *Το μέγεθος μετράει*
> 
> Μία από τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στην Αγγλία και τη Σκωτία είναι η ίδια η γη: η Αγγλία είναι επίπεδη, η Σκωτία γεμάτη από *θεόρατα* βουνά, τα διάσημα «Χάιλαντς». [...]



«Θεόρατα βουνά»; Η Σκωτία; Ίσως, σε σύγκριση με τους λόφους της Αγγλίας, τα τριόροφα κτίρια της Δανίας και τα υπερυψωμένα υπόγεια της Ολλανδίας... Ας δούμε όμως τι δίνει η γουίκη:

*Scotland's highest mountains*
The ten highest mountains in Scotland are also the ten highest in the UK.
Ben Nevis 1344 m (4409 feet)
Ben Macdui 1309 m (4295 feet)
Braeriach 1296 m (4252 feet)
Cairn Toul 1291 m (4236 feet)
Sgor an Lochain Uaine 1258 m (4127 feet)
Cairn Gorm 1244 m (4081 feet)
Aonach Beag 1234 m (4049 feet)
Aonach Mòr 1221 m (4006 feet)
Càrn Mòr Dearg 1220 m (4003 feet)
Ben Lawers 1214 m (3983 feet)


Ας δούμε (από την *ίδια πηγή*) σε σύγκριση και τα δέκα ψηλότερα ελληνικά βουνά (που δεν είναι και από τα ψηλότερα στην Ευρώπη...):



Οlympus 
|
2917
Smolikas 
|
2637
Kaimaktsalan 
|
2524
Gramos
|
2520
Giona 
|
2510
Tymfi 
|
2497
Vardousia (Korakas)
|
2495
Parnassus 
|
2457
Ida (Psiloreitis)
|
2456
Lefka Ori 
|
2452
Για να καταλαβαίνουμε, 1350 υψόμετρο έχουν τα Γεράνεια και 1200 ο Χορτιάτης...


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2014)

Γι' αυτό άλλωστε έχουν και τα πόδια: για να γίνονται τα νούμερα πιο εντυπωσιακά.




> τα υπερυψωμένα υπόγεια της Ολλανδίας



LOL, ρε!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2014)

Μάλλον δεν έχουν δει τον Εγγλέζο που ανέβηκε έναν λόφο αλλά κατέβηκε ένα βουνό, αλλιώς θα ήξεραν ότι το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο δεν έχει ψηλά βουνά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2014)

Το οποίο βουνό ήταν στην Ουαλία, αν θυμάμαι καλά. (Καλά θυμάμαι και είναι πλέον αναγνωρισμένο βουνό, *βλ. εδώ*)


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> «Θεόρατα βουνά»; Η Σκωτία; Ίσως, σε σύγκριση με τους λόφους της Αγγλίας, τα τριόροφα κτίρια της Δανίας και τα υπερυψωμένα υπόγεια της Ολλανδίας...








—Morning!
—Morning.
—We're here for the historical measurement. Have you met the revered Doctor Siebenmal?
—How do you do?
—You'll do your best now, I'm sure.
...
—But how were they measured?
—The same way, by comparing them to other hills.
—But who measured the first hill?

In Wales, of course, but only compared to the Welsh hills are the Scottish ones called "mountains."

Πριν από 15 χρόνια που είχα φέρει Σκ*τσέζους στα βουνά της Πίνδου, τότε πρωτοπάτησαν βουνά με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης. 
Την Κακαρδίτσα (2429 μ.) στα Τζουμέρκα την κοίταζαν με πραγματικό δέος, σαν να φοβούνταν μην τους πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι, τα Κελτάκια. 







Και δεν ήταν τίποτα άσχετοι, αλλά από τους καλύτερους ορειβάτες. Από την άλλη, τα βουνά των Χάιλαντς είναι εντυπωσιακά, βράχια γυμνά, άδεντρα και άγρια, σαν μονόλιθοι κομμένοι από ατόφια πέτρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2014)

Ε, ας προσθέσουμε τότε άλλο ένα γλωσσικό:

A *Munro* is a mountain in Scotland with a height over 3,000 ft (914.4 m). Munros are named after Sir Hugh Munro, 4th Baronet (1856–1919), who produced the first list of such hills, known as Munros Tables, in 1891. A Munro top is a summit that is not regarded as a separate mountain and which is over 3,000 feet. In the 2012 revision of the tables, published by the Scottish Mountaineering Club, there are 282 Munros and 227 further subsidiary tops. The best known Munro is Ben Nevis, the highest mountain in the British Isles.
The Munros of Scotland present challenging conditions to hikers, particularly in winter. Each year, people die on the mountains. Nevertheless, a popular practice amongst hillwalkers is "Munro bagging", the aim being to climb all of the listed Munros. As of 2009, more than 4,000 had reported completing their round. The first continuous round of the Munros was completed by Hamish Brown in 1974, whilst the current holder of the record for the fastest continuous round is Stephen Pyke who completed his 2010 round in just under 40 days.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η επόμενη γκάφα μπορεί να μη σας φαίνεται γλωσσική αλλά πραγματολογική· νομίζω όμως ότι οφείλεται σε παρανόηση της σημασίας της λέξης Highlands για τα σκωτσέζικα υψίπεδα. Από τη σημερινή _Καθημερινή_ (ο τίτλος, άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο, όπου προφανώς ο τιτλατζής δεν άντεξε να μην τσιμπήσει το τυράκι):



Κι αυτά είναι τα ψηλότερά τους, έτσι; Ακόμη κι αν μετρήσουμε το απόλυτο ύψος*, μόλις 35 βουνά τους ξεπερνάνε τα 1000 μέτρα.


Αν μετρήσουμε το σχετικό ύψος, τότε μόνο δύο βουνά της Σκωτίας είναι πάνω από χίλια μέτρα ενώ η Ιρλανδία και η Ουαλία έχουν η καθεμιά από άλλο ένα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2014)

Το σινεμά φταίει. Γίνεται να βγάζουν τα λοφάκια αθάνατους σαν τον Κόνορ Μακλάουντ, της γενιάς Μακλάουντ; Δε γίνεται. Χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον Άλπεις.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το οποίο βουνό ήταν στην Ουαλία, αν θυμάμαι καλά. (Καλά θυμάμαι και είναι πλέον αναγνωρισμένο βουνό, *βλ. εδώ*)








All this fuss... over what? Is it a hill, is it a mountain? Perhaps it wouldn't matter anywhere else. But this is Wales. The Egyptians built pyramids, the Greeks built temples, but we did none of that, because we had mountains. Yes, the Welsh were created by mountains. Where the mountains start, there starts Wales. If this isn't a mountain? Well, if this isn't a mountain, then Anson might just as well redraw the border and put us all in England, God forbid!


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2014)

Και κάτι φορολογικό: 
Αυτό εδώ το έντυπο του Υπ.Οικ. έχει τίτλο: Annual Claim *to* Refund *of* Income Tax. 
Αυτός που έκανε τη μετάφραση το είχε άραγε το Λόουερ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2014)

Αυτή η **γκαντεμία* στον τίτλο, τι είναι; Σουσουδισμός; Σύνωνυμο της *_γρουσουζίας_; Μήπως αυτό που λέμε γκαντεμία, γκαντεδύο, γκαντετρείς και την κακή του μέρα;

*Προσωποποίηση της γκαντεμίας ένας Αυστραλός που περίμενε ώρες για το νέο iPhone*
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231349052

Όταν θα πάτε στη σελίδα, θα μου πείτε ότι είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος, αφού κάτω-κάτω γράφει _γκαντεμιά_.

Ωραία. Πείτε μου τώρα τι είναι όλα αυτά τα _*γκαντεμία_ και _*γκαντεμίας_ στο διαδίκτυο:

https://www.google.gr/search?q="γκαντεμία"+OR+"γκαντεμίας"


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2014)

Είναι η ακαδημία με μπουκωμένη μύτη.


----------



## Themis (Sep 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πείτε μου τώρα τι είναι όλα αυτά τα _*γκαντεμία_ και _*γκαντεμίας_ στο διαδίκτυο


Ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω, αλλά εκ πρώτης όψεως υπάρχουν δύο δυνατότητες. Πρώτον, μπορεί να είναι αποτυχημένος καθαρευουσιανισμός, που δεν έφτασε μέχρι το *γαδεμία (θού, Κύριε, στη φυλακή αυτόν που θα το ξεστόμιζε...). Δεύτερον, μπορεί να είναι ένα είδος back formation από το *γκαντεμίας, το οποίο αγνοώ αν υπάρχει αλλά οπωσδήποτε δεν αντιφάσκει μορφολογικά στις νεολογικές τάσεις της νεολαιίστικης αργκό (τολμηρότατη εικασία, αλλά, αν όσοι αναγκάζονται να προσφεύγουν σε εικασίες λόγω άγνοιας δεν διέθεταν τόλμη, οι πιθανολογήσεις τους θα ήταν νερόβραστη σούπα άνευ οιουδήποτε ενδιαφέροντος). Απομένει βέβαια να μιλήσουν όσοι ξέρουν...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2014)

Επειδή το πιο συνηθισμένο τυπογραφικό λάθος που βλέπω είναι ο παρατονισμός, π.χ. δουλεία αντί για δουλειά, παιδία αντί για παιδιά, νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος πληκτρολόγησης, κι αν το ψάξεις θα βρεις κι άλλα παραδείγματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2014)

SBE said:


> Είναι η ακαδημία με μπουκωμένη μύτη.



Η Αλεξάνδρα έχει δίκιο, αλλά η SBE έχει φαντασία (ή ξέρει από κρυολογήματα).

Το παρακάτω το βρήκα στα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου και έχει ενδιαφέρον, γιατί η *χίμαιρα* εμφανίζεται στον υπότιτλο, στη λεζάντα και στο κείμενο του άρθρου του Βήματος με τη σημασία του ανθρωποφάγου τέρατος.

Με ρωτάει ένας φίλος αν βρίσκω δόκιμη τη χρήση της λ. χίμαιρα σε πρόσφατο άρθρο του Αντ. Καρακούση στο Βήμα, όπου αναφέρεται ότι «το 2009 επήλθε το ελληνικό κραχ και έκτοτε παλεύουμε με τη χίμαιρα της ύφεσης». Παρόλο που η μυθολογική Χίμαιρα ήταν όντως ένα επίφοβο και σκληροτράχηλο τέρας, στη συνέχεια έχει πάρει τη σημασία του ουτοπικού σκοπού που είναι αδύνατον να πραγματοποιηθεί, οπότε βρίσκω αδόκιμη αυτή τη χρήση, παρόλο που συνοδεύεται από σχετική εικονογράφηση.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/09/20/meze-135/

Η θετική μεταφορική σημασία της λέξης ήρθε από τα γαλλικά, αν και μάλλον όχι από τον 13ο αιώνα όπως ισχυρίζεται το ΕΛΝΕΓ.

http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/search.exe?23;s=3308966700;cat=0;m=chim%8Are;


----------



## cougr (Sep 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτή η **γκαντεμία* στον τίτλο, τι είναι; Σουσουδισμός; Σύνωνυμο της *_γρουσουζίας_; Μήπως αυτό που λέμε γκαντεμία, γκαντεδύο, γκαντετρείς και την κακή του μέρα;
> 
> *Προσωποποίηση της γκαντεμίας ένας Αυστραλός που περίμενε ώρες για το νέο iPhone*
> http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231349052
> ...



35 όλα κι όλα και τα περισσότερα εξ αυτών είναι αναπαραγωγή του παραπεμπόμενου άρθρου. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2014)

*Η λέξη end δεν σημαίνει μόνο «τέλος»!*

Το αγγλ. _end _δεν σημαίνει μόνο «τέλος» στα ελληνικά, αλλά κι αρκετά άλλα —μεταξύ των οποίων και τα _επιδίωξη_, _σκοπός_, _στόχος_— με τη χαρακτηριστικότερη χρήση της συγκεκριμένης σημασίας να την βρίσκουμε στη φράση «means to an end». Προφανώς όμως αυτό δεν το γνώριζε ο υποτιτλιστής του αποψινού _Deadly Women_ στον Σκάι.

ΥΓ Η σημασία τέλος = σκοπός είναι υπερβολικά αρχαιοπρεπής για τη νεοελληνική, και απαντά (_αν _και _όσο _απαντά) σε γλωσσικά απολιθώματα όπως η έκφραση «επί τω τέλει να».


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Η σημασία τέλος = σκοπός είναι υπερβολικά αρχαιοπρεπής για τη νεοελληνική, και απαντά (_αν _και _όσο _απαντά) σε γλωσσικά απολιθώματα όπως η έκφραση «επί τω τέλει να».


Και στις τελικές προτάσεις (ή τους τελικούς συνδέσμους), που δεν είναι οι προτάσεις που γράφεις πριν διώξεις το γραφτό σου.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Και στις τελικές προτάσεις (ή τους τελικούς συνδέσμους), που δεν είναι οι προτάσεις που γράφεις πριν διώξεις το γραφτό σου.


Ναι, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για τη λ. _τέλος _και δεν αναφερόμαστε σε παράγωγες λέξεις, γιατί τότε θα πρέπει να πούμε και τα _ιδιοτελής _κλπ. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2014)

Για το ότι η απόδοση στα ελληνικά του αγγλ. *static *παρασέρνει σε λάθη πολλούς μεταφραστές και υποτιτλιστές έχουμε μιλήσει και παλαιότερα (βλ. συνδέσμους στο τέλος της παρούσας ανάρτησης). Απόψε στο _Under the Dome_ (S1E1) στον Σκάι, η Dodee Weaver λέει: «No, even if that were statewide, every station our size has its own generator. *So why is the whole dial still static?*»
Η απόδοση στα ελληνικά ήταν: «*Γιατί οι αριθμοί είναι στατικοί;*», δηλαδή έχει παρανόηση και του *static *αλλά και του *dial*. Διότι εκείνο το οποίο στην πραγματικότητα εννοεί η Dodee είναι ότι όλη η μπάντα έχει μόνον παράσιτα και τίποτε άλλο· για το static = παράσιτα (ή χιόνι, για την τηλεόραση) τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί, ενώ το dial εδώ δηλώνει μετωνυμικά την μπάντα μέσω της σημασίας "a plate or disk on a radio that is tuned to select a wavelength" (δηλ. σε όποια συχνότητα και να γυρίσεις το κουμπί του ραδιοφώνου, το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι παράσιτα και πουθενά δεν πιάνεις σταθμό να εκπέμπει).





Σύνδεσμοι προς παλιότερες αναφορές για το static:


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...(και-μικρολαθάκια)&p=2601&viewfull=1#post2601
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...έξεις-ψευτοφίλες&p=38831&viewfull=1#post38831
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-μικρολαθάκια)&p=51427&viewfull=1#post51427


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

Μήπως να κάνουμε νήμα και για το *κάθε*;

(α) Δεν χρειάζεται οριστικό άρθρο πριν από το _κάθε_.

ΟΧΙ «Ο κάθε Έλληνας ξέρει καλά...» ΑΛΛΑ «Κάθε Έλληνας ξέρει καλά...».

Άλλο είναι το «Έρχεται ο κάθε ηλίθιος και...».

(β) Καμιά φορά να βάζουμε και το «όλοι» κτλ.

Αντί για «Κάθε σταθμός έχει γεννήτρια» υπάρχει και το «Όλοι οι σταθμοί έχουν γεννήτρια».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2014)

Θα ασχοληθείς τότε και με το αν επιτρέπεται να σπάμε το _καθένας _για μεγαλύτερη έμφαση; Είναι συνήθης διαφωνία στις επιμέλειες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> (α) Δεν χρειάζεται οριστικό άρθρο πριν από το _κάθε_.
> 
> ΟΧΙ «Ο κάθε Έλληνας ξέρει καλά...» ΑΛΛΑ «Κάθε Έλληνας ξέρει καλά...».
> 
> Άλλο είναι το «Έρχεται ο κάθε ηλίθιος και...».


Πού είναι η διαφορά, ακριβώς; Και άλλαξε το «κάθε ηλίθιος» με «κάθε έξυπνος» για να μη χαρακτηριστούμε και ανθέλληνες εδώ μέσα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

Το «ο κάθε ηλίθιος» είναι μειωτικό (όχι επειδή έβαλα το _ηλίθιος_). Δεν σημαίνει ότι έρχονται όλοι οι ηλίθιοι, αλλά ο οποιοσδήποτε τυχαίος, ο κάθε τυχών (ηλίθιος κτλ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πού είναι η διαφορά, ακριβώς; Και άλλαξε το «κάθε ηλίθιος» με «κάθε έξυπνος» για να μη χαρακτηριστούμε και ανθέλληνες εδώ μέσα.



Καλή ερώτηση. Μάλλον επιτελεί άλλη λειτουργία. Εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν "ο οποιοσδήποτε" ενώ το σκέτο "κάθε" μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με το "όλοι".

Π.χ.: κάθε μαθητής έχει το δικαίωμα στην επιμόρφωση = όλοι οι μαθητές έχουν...
Έρχεται ο κάθε μαθητής και μας κάνει παράπονα για την διδασκαλία ≠ έρχονται όλοι οι μαθητές...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2014)

Άρα, μειωτική είναι η χρήση του άρθρου με το κάθε: _Θα έρθει τώρα ο κάθε νομπελίστας να μας πει πώς θα φτιάξουμε τα οικονομικά μας..._


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

Ρένα Δούρου:

«Ωραίο το παραμύθι σας, αλλά δεν έχει δράκο. Εμείς δεν διορίσαμε κανέναν, δεν μπορεί να είναι τιμητές του δημοσίου αυτοί που το ξεχαρβάλωσαν».
http://www.newsbomb.gr/politikh/story/497602/doyroy-timites-toy-dimosioy-aytoi-poy-to-xeharvalosan
https://www.facebook.com/renaperife...41828.225197477683663/295490057321071/?type=1

Είπαμε: *τιμητής* είναι ο κήνσορας, αυτός «που κρίνει και επικρίνει τις γνώμες και τις πράξεις των άλλων» (ΛΚΝ).

Η διατύπωση «δεν μπορεί να είναι τιμητές του δημοσίου αυτοί που το ξεχαρβάλωσαν» στέκει μια χαρά: δεν μπορούν να ασκούν κριτική στο δημόσιο αυτοί που το έφεραν στα σημερινά του χάλια. Αυτό θέλει να πει η περιφερειάρχισσα; Ή μήπως ήθελε να πει «υπερασπιστές»;


----------



## sarant (Sep 23, 2014)

Χωρίς διάθεση να την υπερασπιστώ, περισσότερο ταιριάζει η σωστή ερμηνεία ("δεν μπορείτε να κατηγορείτε το δημόσιο, εσείς που το ξεχαρβαλώσατε") αν και όντως θα μπορούσε να εννοεί και τη λάθος ("δεν μπορείτε να το υπερασπίζεστε, εσείς που το ξεχαρβαλώσατε"). Αλλά νομίζω ότι εννοούσε το πρώτο.

Χαίρομαι όμως πολύ που χρησιμοποιείς (σε αντίθεση με τη ΡΔ, δυστυχώς) τον έμφυλο τύπο!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

Επισήμως η λέξη _τιμητής_ ανήκει πλέον σε εκείνες που, όταν τα συμφραζόμενα δεν βοηθούν, δεν έχουν την απαιτούμενη διαφάνεια ώστε να ξέρουμε αν ο χρήστης την εννοούσε με την παραδοσιακή σημασία ή με την επικρατέστερη λανθασμένη. 

(Από ευάριθμες, σε λίγο θα γίνουν... ευάριθμες.)


----------



## sarant (Sep 24, 2014)

Ναι! Ευάριθμοι τιμητές σεμνύνονται ότι... Οχτώ συνδυασμοί!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2014)

Μπορεί το ένα μίλι (το στεριανό) να είναι 1,6[0934] χιλιόμετρα, αλλά το ένα _τετραγωνικό _μίλι είναι _αυτός ο αριθμός στο τετράγωνο_ τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα — παναπεί 1,60934[SUP]2[/SUP] = 2,59. Κι έτσι τα 5 τετραγωνικά μίλια δεν είναι 8 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα (όπως έγραψε, κάνοντας —λανθασμένα— τη μετατροπή, ο υποτιτλιστής του αποψινού Life στον Σκάι), αλλά 13.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Μπορεί το ένα μίλι (το στεριανό) να είναι 1,6[0934] χιλιόμετρα, αλλά το ένα _τετραγωνικό _μίλι είναι _αυτός ο αριθμός στο τετράγωνο_ τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα — παναπεί 1,60934[SUP]2[/SUP] = 2,59. Κι έτσι τα 5 τετραγωνικά μίλια δεν είναι 8 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα (όπως έγραψε, κάνοντας —λανθασμένα— τη μετατροπή, ο υποτιτλιστής του αποψινού Life στον Σκάι), αλλά 13.



Ναι, αυτό το λάθος το έχουμε θίξει και παλιότερα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Στην είδηση για το «Φαγητό από καρδιάς» ήταν αδύνατο να μην προσέξω τα τρία «Sir Στέλιος Χατζηιωάννου». Επιτρέψτε μου να ξαναπώ δυο-τρία πράγματα:


Το _σερ_ ανήκει στις λέξεις που μεταγράφονται στα ελληνικά: σερ, ντε, φον, κόμης κ.τ.ό.
Δεν θέλει κεφαλαίο. Οι Άγγλοι γράφουν «Mr Richards« και «Sir Philip Anthony Hopkins», εμείς προτιμάμε «κ. Ρίτσαρντς» και «σερ Άντονι Χόπκινς». «Σερ» με κεφαλαίο αρχικό είναι οπωσδήποτε η τραγουδίστρια και ηθοποιός Cher. Ακόμα και για γυναίκες, όπως λέμε «η κ. Βαρδινογιάννη», μπορούμε να πούμε και «η ντέιμ Έλεν Μίρεν». Στο «Ντέιμ Έλεν Μίρεν» μπορεί να νομίζει ο άλλος ότι το Ντέιμ είναι ένα από τα ονόματά της.
Γενικώς δεν έχουμε πάθος με τους τίτλους. Μια χαρά μπορεί να περάσει σκέτο «ο Άντονι Χόπκινς» και «ο Στέλιος Χατζηιωάννου» ή «ο κ. Στέλιος Χατζηιωάννου».
Οι Άγγλοι δεν βάζουν το Sir ή το Dame μπροστά από σκέτο επώνυμο. Επομένως, ένα σκέτο «ο σερ Χόπκινς» θα ξένιζε τους αγγλομαθείς. Λένε (δείτε εδώ) «Sir Stelios» χωρίς το επώνυμο — όπως εμείς θα λέγαμε «ο κυρ Στέλιος».


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2014)

Αφου βρε Νίκελ έχουμε τη λορδομανία μας, τι λες τώρα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

Ο τίτλος στο in.gr λέει:

*Η αντίδραση του διεθνή Τύπου στην ήττα του Ολυμπιακού*

Η γραμματική εξακολουθεί να λέει ότι αυτά τα παλιά δικατάληκτα σε _-ης, -ης, -ες_ κλίνονται _ο διεθνής, του διεθνούς_, αλλά αμφιβάλλετε ότι θα περάσουμε ένα μεγάλο διάστημα όπου θα συμβιώνουν οι δύο τύποι και κάποια μέρα μακρινή το ζήτημα θα κριθεί με επικράτηση του απλούστερου; (... για να μην πω «του απλότερου»...  )

Προς το παρόν:
"του διεθνούς" 636.000 γκουγκλιές
"του διεθνή" 91.000 γκογκλιές


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Προς το παρόν:
> "του διεθνούς" 636.000 γκουγκλιές
> "του διεθνή" 91.000 γκουγκλιές



Προς το παρόν
"του διεθνούς": 349 τελικές γκουγκλιές
"του διεθνή": 366 
"της διεθνούς": 358 [νοθευμένες όμως λόγω της καθιερωμένης Διεθνούς]
"της διεθνής": 404 [κι αυτές νοθευμένες, γιατί μετράει και τα «...της, διεθνής...», «...της. Διεθνής...», «...της (διεθνής...)» κ.τ.τ.]

*η διεθνής, της διεθνούς ή της *διεθνής;*

*της ενεργού, της ενεργής ή της ενεργούς;

**Έχουν πλάκα τα επίθετα σε -ης

*Εμπρός της γης οι κολασμένοι
Της -ούς οι σκλάβοι εμπρός εμπρός
Το -ής απ' τον κρατήρα βγαίνει
Σα βροντή, σαν κεραυνός


----------



## sarant (Oct 2, 2014)

Τα περισσότερα "του διεθνή" θα είναι σε ποδοσφαιρικό κοντέξτ υποθέτω, όπου καμιά φορά ουσιαστικοποιείται κιόλας, κάτι που βοηθάει στην αλλαγή του κλιτικού υποδείγματος, όπως είδαμε και στον ασθενή ή τον συγγενή. Ωστόσο, είχε κάποιος φωτογραφήσει, με οδυρμό ψυχής, ένα "του Διεθνή Αερολιμένα" από το Ελ Βενιζέλος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2014)

Δεν θυμάμαι πού το λέγαμε εδώ, δεν βοηθάει και το ψαχτήρι, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία, μπορώ να το ξαναπώ. Αυτό για το ότι δεν διακρίνουμε εύκολα και αμέσως, όταν λέμε «χέρι», αν εννοούμε arm ή hand, ή, όταν λέμε «πόδι», αν εννοούμε leg ή foot. Σε κάποια σοβαρή μετάφραση προ ημερών, ένα «χέρι» μεταφράστηκε «hand» και έκανε βόλτες κάτω από τα μάτια πολλών και διαφόρων, ωσότου κάτι ψυλλιάστηκα, τσέκαρα κάποιες φωτογραφίες και αντιλήφθηκα ότι το «hand» ήταν μια χερούκλα να, μέχρι τον ώμο!

Πού το θυμήθηκα; Το θυμήθηκα επειδή αντιλήφθηκα ότι, και όταν μιλάμε για «δάχτυλο», δεν καταλαβαίνουμε αμέσως αν πρόκειται για finger ή toe. Ιδιαίτερα όταν το «toe» γίνεται «πόδι» («Στην ιατρική ονομάζεται Morton’s toe, στην γλυπτική ονομάζεται Ελληνικό Πόδι»). Άντε να ανακαλύψεις ποιος δάκτυλος βρίσκεται πίσω απ' όλα αυτά...

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-ελληνικό-πόδι&p=228357&viewfull=1#post228357


----------



## Costas (Oct 3, 2014)

Ένας βουλευτής στη Βουλή: "ένθεν *και* κακείθεν". (Το σωστό είναι χωρίς το "και".)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 4, 2014)

Όταν τα ΦΕΚ είναι επείγουν...

ΕΞ. ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ
ΑΝΑΡΤΗΤΕΟ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΥΚΤΙΟ

Αν δεν ξέρετε πώς γράφεται, χρησιμοποιήστε την αγγλική λεξούλα. Δεν δαγκώνει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2014)

Πλήρες μεσονύκτιο!


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Πλήρες μεσονύκτιο!



*Δυκτικός.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2014)

*[Εμπιστευτικά] First thing first*
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5167541/first-thing-first/

Τίτλος στα σημερινά Νέα. Η έκφραση υπάρχει και στο κείμενο. Είναι λάθος; Θα έπρεπε να είναι «*First things first*»; 

Δεν είναι λάθος το «first thing first». Η έκφραση προέρχεται από το «Let's do first things first» ή «Let's put first things first», αλλά τίποτα δεν αποκλείει το «Let's do the first thing first» και από εκεί τον ενικό. Θα το βρούμε σπανιότερα, όπως και το «first thing's first», που μάλλον είναι προϊόν παρεξήγησης. Και συχνότερα τις χρησιμοποιούν όσοι δεν είναι φυσικοί ομιλητές. Θα έλεγα γενικότερα ότι, όταν πετάμε αγγλικές εκφράσεις στα ελληνικά κείμενα, ας προτιμάμε τα καθιερωμένα. Και στα ελληνικά άλλωστε: «Εχω την αίσθηση πως η κυβέρνηση πρέπει να βάλει σε μια τάξη τις προτεραιότητές της». Προτεραιότητες, πληθυντικός.


Για αναζητήσεις σε αγγλικά ΜΜΕ έχω το παρακάτω φίλτρο:

site:bbc.com/news/uk/ OR site:theguardian.com OR site:independent.co.uk OR site:telegraph.co.uk OR site:thetimes.co.uk OR site:ft.com OR site:economist.com

Αν ψάξετε με αυτό το φίλτρο, θα βρείτε 
90 "first thing first" και
3.220 "first things first"


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2014)

Με καθυστέρηση πέντε σχεδόν μηνών πληροφορηθήκαμε το θάνατο του Λουκάνικου, του «σκύλου των διαδηλώσεων» («the riot dog» ή, όπως αναφέρει η Τέλεγκραφ, «the snout that launched 1,000 trite stories around the world» σύμφωνα με τον Νίκο Μαλκούτζη, βοηθό αρχισυντάκτη της αγγλόφωνης έκδοσης της Καθημερινής).

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/greece/11151215/Greek-riot-dog-has-died.html

Έπιασα μια ωραία γκάφα στο δελτίο του Μέγα:
http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27377&subid=2&pubid=34010033 (στο 1:39)








Εκεί εμφανίζεται και το παραπάνω μουσαντένιο εξώφυλλο του περιοδικού Time που είχε κυκλοφορήσει στο διαδίκτυο με τον διάσημο σκύλο και τίτλο «LOUKANIKOS AND THE REVOLUTION». Η εκφωνήτρια πάντως λέει: «Ακόμα και το περιοδικό Τάιμ τού είχε κάνει μεγάλο αφιέρωμα». Αυτό αληθεύει:

http://content.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,2102191_2327694,00.html

Σύμφωνα με ιταλικό ιστότοπο ήταν «Πρόσωπο της Χρονιάς» του περιοδικού Time:
http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/mon...ste_efbb86bc-a8e6-4adb-af65-a030cfaa4b21.html

Όχι ακριβώς:
http://content.time.com/time/person-of-the-year/2011/

Πρόσωπο της Χρονιάς για το 2011 ήταν ο διαδηλωτής. (Άρα και ο Λουκάνικος θα πει κάποιος...  )


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2014)

Αφού έγινε *σώφρον *ο Μητσάρας, μπορεί να αποχωρήσει από το μάταιο τούτο κόσμο.


----------



## Costas (Oct 12, 2014)

Φρίξον ήλιε!
Κρατικά βραβεία και (αν)αξιοκρατία


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2014)

Costas said:


> Φρίξον ήλιε!
> Κρατικά βραβεία και (αν)αξιοκρατία



Τώρα θα έπρεπε κανονικά να σε παρέπεμπα στα σημεία όπου πιάσαμε αυτό το θέμα, αλλά δεν βάζω στοίχημα ότι θυμάμαι το νήμα... :-(

Οπότε περνώ σε κάτι φαιδρότερο: αυτό θα πρέπει να διαβάζετε Κασιμάτη για να το είδατε (ή Μιχελογιαννάκη) και, επειδή ξέρω ότι δεν διαβάζετε Κασιμάτη (και ελπίζω ούτε Μιχελογιαννάκη), αναλαμβάνω τη μεταφορά:

Από το ιστολόγιο του βουλευτή (πρώην Πασόκ, τέως Δημάρ, νυν Σύριζα):

*Σπάστε τους καναπέδες και τιμήστε το θάνατο στην ουρά του ταξικού, αντισυνταγματικού και άδικου φόρου*

Στην κατοχή υπήρχαν ουρές για λίγο ψωμί και στην σημερινή κατοχή υπάρχουν ουρές για να σου πάρουν το ψωμί. Τότε υπήρχαν θάνατοι από την πείνα, δυστυχώς και σήμερα υπάρχουν θάνατοι από την πείνα και το παράπονο.

Το παράπονο στην ουρά, στην Θεσσαλονίκη, κόστισε μια ανθρώπινη ζωή. Αίσχος.

Ας γίνει αυτός ο θάνατος, αφετηρία για μια ειρηνική εξέγερση. Σπάστε τους καναπέδες και βγείτε στους δρόμους ειρηνικά.
http://www.michelogiannakis.gr/dilw...ou-taxikou-antisuntagmatikou-kai-adikou-forou

Δεν γίνεται να το δούμε ειρηνικά και στο σπίτι μας; Διότι τι μας φταίνε οι καναπέδες;


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τώρα θα έπρεπε κανονικά να σε παρέπεμπα στα σημεία όπου πιάσαμε αυτό το θέμα, αλλά δεν βάζω στοίχημα ότι θυμάμαι το νήμα... :-(
> ...



Τα νήματα περί βραβείων λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης, κρατικών και μη, δεν βρήκα όμως ούτε εγώ τις ζουμερές συζητήσεις:

*Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης *(2008)
*Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2009*
*Τα Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2010 — και ο νέος νόμος*
*Τα Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2011*
*Oι βραχείες λίστες για τα Κρατικά Λογοτεχνικά Βραβεία (2012)*
*Τα κρατικά βραβεία λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης 2014*

*Βραβείο Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2008*
*Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ για το 2009*
*Απονεμήθηκαν τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2010*
*Τα βραβεία λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης 2011 του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ*
*Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2012 (Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, 29/11/2012)*
*Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2014*

Και τα βραβεία μαχαιριά δώκανε στην καρδιά μου


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2014)

Άκουσα στις ειδήσεις του Mega ότι η Αμάλ Αλαμουντίν θα συνοδεύεται στο ταξίδι της στην Αθήνα (για τα μάρμαρα) από δύο συμβούλους της βασίλισσας Ελισάβετ. Υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για απόδοση του Queen's Counsel (QC), που είναι το 10% των barristers — διαπρεπείς δικηγόροι που αναλαμβάνουν τις σημαντικότερες και πολυπλοκότερες υποθέσεις. Είναι ίσως σωστό να χρησιμοποιούμε την απόδοση «Σύμβουλος της Βασίλισσας», αλλά, όταν το προσωπικοποιούμε σε «σύμβουλος της Ελισάβετ», αλλάζει το νόημα. Μήπως θα αρκούσε κάτι σαν «διαπρεπείς δικηγόροι»;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen's_Counsel
https://e-justice.europa.eu/content_legal_professions-29-ew-el.do?init=true&member=1


ΥΓ.

Η σχετική παρουσίαση στο in.gr:

Τόσο ο Πάλμερ όσο και ο Ρόμπερτσον φέρουν τον κορυφαίο τίτλο του Επίτιμου Συμβούλου της Βασίλισσας της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας (Queen's Counsel). 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231354891


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2014)

Δηλαδή κάτι σαν το «παρ' Αρείω Πάγω» που λένε οι δικοί μας;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή κάτι σαν το «παρ' Αρείω Πάγω» που λένε οι δικοί μας;



Διαφέρει τόσο πολύ όλο το σύστημά τους που και τον barrister θα έπρεπε να τον λέμε μπάριστερ αν δεν υπήρχε φόβος να τον μπερδεύουν με τον μπαρίστα. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 13, 2014)

Ένα αστείο λάθος στους υπότιτλους της ταινίας _Rush_ (με θέμα το ατύχημα του Niki Lauda) που έδειξε τις προάλλες η Nova: Ρωτάνε τον Lauda τι είπε η γυναίκα του όταν είδε το πρόσωπό του, και αυτός απαντά: She said, "Sweetie, you don't need a face to drive, you just need a right foot" - και αυτό μεταφράστηκε «...το σωστό πόδι», αντί για «...το δεξί πόδι» :-D


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 13, 2014)

Ε, μα το δεξί είναι και το σωστό, γι' αυτό το λένε έτσι, σωστά; 

Κι εμείς δεν λέμε ότι κάποιος έχει δύο αριστερά πόδια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ε, μα το δεξί είναι και το σωστό, γι' αυτό το λένε έτσι, σωστά;
> 
> Κι εμείς δεν λέμε ότι κάποιος έχει δύο αριστερά πόδια;



Ο δεξής μπορεί να είναι ο ορθός, ο αριστερός όμως είναι άριστος (ετυμολογικά).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> ...ο αριστερός όμως είναι άριστος (ετυμολογικά).


Ο ζερβός όμως είναι ο ζαβός (πάλι ετυμολογικά).


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2014)

Τίτλος στο In.gr: _*Επέρχεται *_ο ρόλος της Διαιτησίας στις συλλογικές διαπραγματεύσεις.
Εξόριστε ποιητή στον αιώνα μας, λέγε, τί θες να πεις;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2014)

Αν γράψεις _επαέρχεται _ή _επνέρχεται_ (αν δλδ ξεχάσεις ένα γράμμα), η πρώτη επιλογή διόρθωσης είναι το _επέρχεται_ — όχι το _επανέρχεται_.


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2014)

Ναι, Ζαζ, "επανέρχεται" πρέπει να ήθελε να πει ο ποιητής. Προκύπτουν όμως κάποια τραγικά ερωτήματα. Αφήνουν άραγε τον διορθωτή να κάνει μόνος του ό,τι γουστάρει; Τόσα έχουν καταλάβει; Αλλά κι αν τον αφήνουν, πώς ξεφεύγουν χοντρά λάθη πληκτρολόγησης που ασφαλώς θα τα έπιανε ο διορθωτής; Ή μήπως δεν κάνουν αυτόματη διόρθωση, αλλά κοιτάνε τα προτεινόμενα και, αν είναι λέξη της ελληνικής, την υιοθετούν χωρίς να μπουν στον κόπο να κοιτάξουν την πρόταση όπου εντάσσεται; Ή μήπως το πιθανότερο είναι ότι επιλέγουν the worst of both worlds; Εγώ μπορώ να πω εκ πείρας ότι το να περάσεις από διορθωτή ένα τέτοιο κειμενάκι μίας σελίδας, και να κοιτάς τα συμφραζόμενα εκεί που ο διορθωτής σταματάει, είναι υπόθεση ενός ή δύο λεπτών.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2014)

Συνέχεια του #7034 για τους QC's. Στο χτεσινό κείμενο του Γιώργου Παπαχρήστου στα Νέα διαβάζουμε:

Το ενδιαφέρον με την επίσκεψη της κυρίας Αμάλ Αλαμουντίν, την ύπαρξη της οποίας ως ακτιβίστριας υπέρ της επιστροφής των Γλυπτών πληροφορηθήκαμε εσχάτως, είναι ότι η ίδια θα... συνοδεύει δύο μεγάλα ονόματα της βρετανικής δικηγορικής τάξης: πρόκειται για τους κυρίους Πάλμερ και Ρόμπερτσον, οι οποίοι είναι Queen's Council, δικηγόροι, κάτι σαν τους δικούς μας Παρ' Αρείω Πάγω, ας πούμε — μέλη του μεγάλου δικηγορικού οίκου Doughty Street Chambers.

Οι δικηγόροι είναι Queen's Counsel(s) ενώ το Queen's Council είναι κάτι σαν ανακτοβούλιο, συμβούλιο της βασίλισσας. Συνηθισμένο ορθογραφικό λάθος, ακόμα και ο Γκούγκλης σε προλαβαίνει και σε ρωτάει μήπως εννοούσες Queen's Counsel.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

Ανεξάντλητη πηγή το in.gr...

Στην είδηση για το χτεσινό πατατράκ, ο τιτλατζής θέλει να πει κάτι στον Ιταλό Ρενιέρι, οπότε ο τίτλος γίνεται:

*La catastrofa: Ελλάδα - Β. Ιρλανδία 0-2 στο «Καραϊσκάκη»*

Ιταλικά για καμάκια. La catastrofe είναι η καταστροφή. Che catastrofe!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 15, 2014)

Το 1% των Ελλήνων κατέχει το 56,1% του συνολικού πλούτου της χώρας!




Η έκθεση της Credit Suisse όμως αναφέρεται στο top _decile_, δηλαδή _δεκατημόριο_ και όχι στο εκατοστημόριο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

Μα κανένας δεν κοίταξε τα στοιχεία για τις άλλες χώρες; Γιατί φαίνεται (σελ. 33 του PDF) ότι έχουμε χαμηλότερο ποσοστό ακόμα κι από την Κίνα. Ελάχιστα καλύτερα είναι χώρες όπως το ΗΒ, η Ισπανία, το Βέλγιο, η Ολλανδία, η Φιλανδία, η Ιταλία, η Γαλλία, η Αυστραλία, η Ιαπωνία. Μόνο το Βέλγιο και η Ιαπωνία έχουν ποσοστό κάτω από 50%. (Πάντα για το 10% του πληθυσμού μιλάμε.) Στη Ρωσία το 10% του πληθυσμού κατέχει το το 84,8% του πλούτου. 

Ενδιαφέρουσα μελέτη, μόνο που φοβάμαι μη φτάσει το λάθος μέχρι τη Βουλή.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα μελέτη, μόνο που φοβάμαι μη φτάσει το λάθος μέχρι τη Βουλή.



Να φοβάσαι να μη φτάσει το _σωστό _στη βουλή


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Στην είδηση για το χτεσινό πατατράκ, ο τιτλατζής θέλει να πει κάτι στον Ιταλό Ρενιέρι, οπότε ο τίτλος γίνεται:
> 
> *La catastrofa: Ελλάδα - Β. Ιρλανδία 0-2 στο «Καραϊσκάκη»*
> ...



Λα κατασκρόφα. Πόρκα μιζέρια. Λα βίτα έ ούνα τρόια. Troia troiana. 
Γούρδωσε το περπούτσι και καψιλεύτηκε η σουπερλαγεία δεξιά, παραμοίρα. ​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2014)

Cod-liver oil είναι το μουρουνόλαδο, όχι το «λάδι από συκώτι» που σκαρφίστηκε ο υποτιτλιστής στο αποψινό _Elementary _(Σκάι):


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2014)

Αχ, τα παιδιά που έχουν μεγαλώσει χωρίς να έχουν ακούσει το μουρουνόλαδο ούτε από τους γονείς τους...


----------



## Earion (Oct 17, 2014)

Μουρουνόλαδο;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2014)

Δεν το δοκίμασα ποτέ, αλλά οι αναφορές και οι περιγραφές από τους γονείς μου ήταν συχνότατες.

Και επί της ουσίας, η μετάφραση "μουρουνόλαδο" υπάρχει παντού, αλλά ο μεταφραστής δεν σκέφτηκε να το ψάξει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2014)

Έλεος! Πόσο νέος πρέπει να είναι κάποιος για να μην έχει ακούσει ποτέ για μουρουνέλαιο; Εγώ προσωπικά έτρωγα όταν ήμουν μικρός. Μας τάιζε η μάνα μου (ήταν σε κάψουλες). Επίσης το θυμάμαι και στις κλασικές ιστορίες του Μπαρκς (Α, ρε Καρλ, πόσα μού έχεις διδάξει...).


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2014)

Μα δεν είναι ζήτημα να έχει ακούσει ή όχι το μουρουνέλαιο αλλά να καταλάβει ότι το προϊόν στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο αλλοδαπός είναι cod liver oil, όχι liver oil με κάτι που δεν έχει σημασία στην αρχή.
Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος κανείς να ξέρει τα πάντα, αλλά οφείλει να βάζει τον εγκέφαλο σε λειτουργία. 

ΥΓ βεβαίως πάσχουν πολλοί από αυτά τα προβλήματα, αλλά ελπίζω να μην βιοπορίζονται από τις γνώσεις τους. Στο ιντερνέτιο π.χ. βρίσκω την εξής ερώτηση: what part of the fish is used to make cod liver oil?
(άμα είχα διάθεση για δούλεμα θα απαντούσα the cod of the liver fish)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μα δεν είναι ζήτημα να έχει ακούσει ή όχι το μουρουνέλαιο αλλά να καταλάβει ότι το προϊόν στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο αλλοδαπός είναι cod liver oil, *όχι liver oil με κάτι που δεν έχει σημασία στην αρχή*.


Ακριβώς!!!



SBE said:


> what part of the fish is used to make cod liver oil?
> (άμα είχα διάθεση για δούλεμα θα απαντούσα the cod of the liver fish)


Τα οποία liver fish τα πιάνουν όταν είναι ασάλευτα (εξ ου και ο όρος livery stable) — ανοιχτά του Cape Cod, φυσικά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μα δεν είναι ζήτημα να έχει ακούσει ή όχι το μουρουνέλαιο αλλά να καταλάβει ότι το προϊόν στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο αλλοδαπός είναι cod liver oil, όχι liver oil με κάτι που δεν έχει σημασία στην αρχή.
> Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος κανείς να ξέρει τα πάντα, αλλά οφείλει να βάζει τον εγκέφαλο σε λειτουργία.
> ...



A decoding error, for Cod's sake! Fit for a codpiece, if it fits.



Zazula said:


> ...
> Τα οποία liver fish τα πιάνουν όταν είναι ασάλευτα (εξ ου και ο όρος livery stable) — ανοιχτά του Cape Cod, φυσικά.





Με δόλωμα χυμό πορτοκάλι, ασφαλώς, όπως μας το δίναν τότε για να πάει κάτω το φαρμάκι. Χάιμου!

Cod liver oil and the orange juice - King Creosote






Oh noo, Mary, are ye translatin'
Naw, naw, it's jist the way ah'm stannin'
Ah haw, glory hallelujah...

Oh, Mary, yer wan in a million
Oh oh, so's yer chances
Ah haw, glory hallelujah
Cod liver oil and the orange juice...


----------



## StellaP (Oct 17, 2014)

Στο Elementary γενικώς η απόδοση είναι της συμφοράς. Στο ίδιο επεισόδιο με το μουρουνόλαδο είχε κι άλλα περίεργα στους υπότιτλους:

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω ο εγκληματίας μπορεί να δώσει ψεύτικο όνομα στην αστυνομία, όχι "ψευδώνυμο",
ή για να ανάψει η φωτιά στο τζάκι φτιάχνουμε μία πυραμίδα (με τα ξυλαράκια), όχι "ένα αντίσκηνο".

Και για ένα επάγγελμα που δεν υπάρχει λέμε "αυτό δεν είναι επάγγελμα", όχι "αυτό δεν είναι τίτλος επαγγέλματος".


----------



## Costas (Oct 18, 2014)

Ο Σαραντάκος γράφει συχνά-πυκνά για τις γενικές τύπου "των πληγέντων χωρών", αλλά η Πόλα Ρούπα έγραψε σήμερα στην ονομαστική οι πληγέντες χώρες.


----------



## cougr (Oct 19, 2014)

Θεωρείτε λάθος τον τύπο «εξερευνεί»; Στα ΜΜΕ έχει καταντήσει ψωμοτύρι τώρα τελευταία. 

Μερικά πρόσφατα παραδείγματα:

*εξερευνεί* την ιατρική αξία της φυσικής χλωρίδας στην περιοχή της Μεσογείου

Ο Bunuel *εξερευνεί* την αβέβαιη γραμμή ανάμεσα στη φαντασία και τη πραγματικότητα

Είναι ένας γάλλος συγγραφέας που έχει συγγράψει περισσότερα από 30 βιβλία, κυρίως μυθιστορήματα αλλά και βιβλία και για παιδιά και κινηματογραφικά σενάρια, στα οποία *εξερευνεί* τα ζητήματα της μνήμης

Το ρομπότ της NASA, το Curiosity, συνεχίζει να *εξερευνεί* τον πλανήτη Άρη


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2014)

cougr said:


> Θεωρείτε λάθος τον τύπο «εξερευνεί»;


Στα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι καραμπινάτο λάθος, αφού το ασυναίρετο ρήμα είναι "ερευνάω" και συνεπώς το β' και γ' πρόσωπο της οριστικής ενεστώτα είναι "ερευνάς, ερευνά".
Στα νέα ελληνικά είναι καραμπινάτο λάθος, αφού είτε διατηρείται η αρχαία κλίση στα πρόσωπα αυτά είτε τα συνηρημένα ρήματα που _δεν_ έληγαν σε άω-ώ τρέπονται σε συνηρημένα που λήγουν σε άω-ώ με την ανάλογη προσαρμογή, ποτέ το αντίστροφο. Για ένα λοιπόν ρήμα που ήταν εξαρχής συνηρημένο σε άω-ώ, δεν μπορεί καν να τεθεί ζήτημα.
Όσον αφορά τη μη ορρωδούσα προ ουδενός νεοσανσκριτική της δημοσιογραφικής ξεφτίλας, του ελληνοβαρεμένου εθνικισμού και του κοινωνιογλωσσικού ρατσισμού, είμαι αναρμόδιος να απαντήσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2014)

Themis said:


> Όσον αφορά τη μη ορρωδούσα προ ουδενός νεοσανσκριτική της δημοσιογραφικής ξεφτίλας, του ελληνοβαρεμένου εθνικισμού και του κοινωνιογλωσσικού ρατσισμού, είμαι αναρμόδιος να απαντήσω.


:clap:


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

cougr said:


> Θεωρείτε λάθος τον τύπο «εξερευνεί»; Στα ΜΜΕ έχει καταντήσει ψωμοτύρι τώρα τελευταία.



Υπάρχει στη δημοτική η τάση από τα _ζητεί_ να πάμε στα _ζητά_, αλλά υπάρχουν και οι αντίστροφες εξαιρέσεις, όπου κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι παραείναι δημοτική τα _ερευνά_ και _εξερευνά_ και _διερευνά_ και φτιάχνουν λόγια τάχατες _ερευνεί_ και _εξερευνεί_ και _διερευνεί_. Διπλά καταδικαστέα, επειδή και λάθος είναι και σουσουδισμός.


(Α, ωραία, ξέχασα να γυρίσω σελίδα και δεν είχα διαβάσει Θέμη...)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2014)

Από το χθεσινοβραδινό δελτίο του Σκάι:







Σύνολο: 109%. Πρέπει να τους φωνάξουν να μετράνε και τις ψήφους στις εκλογές.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

Πάντως, αισιόδοξους μάς βρίσκω αν τα ποσοστά είναι κάπως έτσι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, αισιόδοξους μάς βρίσκω αν τα ποσοστά είναι κάπως έτσι.



Αυτό μας έχει φάει, η υπεραισιοδοξία και η «δημιουργική» λογιστική, όχι μόνο με τα ποσοστά.

«*Θα *διολισθήσει στα ίδια λάθη»; Γιατί, ξεδιολίσθησε ποτέ;


----------



## Themis (Oct 21, 2014)

Σήμερα είναι μια ηλιόλουστη μέρα, όμως ο χείμαρρος του Δενδροποτάμου έχει νερά. _Και τα νερά αυτά δεν είναι καθαρά_, όπως βλέπετε, _γιατί από πιο πάνω χύνονται μέσα *λήμματα *_από διάφορες δραστηριότητες ( BHMA, www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=642948 )

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αυτό μου θύμισε το _*ερευνείς_ που συζητούσαμε λίγα ποστ πιο πάνω, καθώς και άλλα της ίδιας συνομοταξίας. Βρώμικα λήμματα...


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2014)

...
Από λεξικογραφικές δραστηριότητες, να υποθέσω.

Καλά, για τον Γαλλικό το καταλαβαίνω, ο ποταμός Ρομπέρ. 

Πώς το λέν', πώς το λέν' τον ποταμό, το Ντεντγοποταμό, το Ντεντγοποταμό...
Αρμπορίκ ή Ντιμπουά; Just wading leafing through all that merde.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2014)

Ωραίο: Αν ρωτήσεις στη Γκουγκλ για τη _συγκάλεση_, θα σου αντιπροτείνει _σύγκλιση_! Φέξε μου να γλιστρήσω, δηλαδή.


----------



## Irini (Oct 24, 2014)

The answer my friend is blowing in the wind = Η απάντηση, φίλε μου, είναι να φυσάς στον άνεμο. 

Από πού έβγαλα αυτό το συμπέρασμα;



> [...] Ο άτυπος διαγωνισμός μεταξύ των πέντε συναδέλφων ξεκίνησε πριν από 17 χρόνια όταν ο Τζον Λούντεμπερκ και ο Έντι Βάιτσμπεργκ έγραψαν μία εργασία για τα εντερικά αέρια. Ο τίτλος ήταν «Μονοξείδιο του Αζώτου και φλεγμονές: Η απάντηση είναι να φυσάς στον άνεμο (blowing in the wind) [...]




Πηγή


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2014)

Ο αγγλικός τίτλος της μελέτης: _Nitric oxide and inflammation: The answer is blowing in the wind._ Έχω μείνει με την απορία: υπάρχει κάποιο λογοπαίγνιο; Σε ποια συμπεράσματα καταλήγει η έρευνα; Κάνα abstract, ρε παιδιά!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2014)

Compared with presently available serological markers of inflammation, measurements of NO in the gas phase may hold several advantages. These tests are very easy to perform and may be done noninvasively with instant analysis. Furthermore, they may be more specific in that they reflect the degree of inflammation at the local site, for example, in the affected mu­cosa. They can be done repeatedly to monitor treatment in a single patient. This possibility is especially attractive in children where repeated blood sampling approaches the unethical. *Traditional medicine has most often sought to diagnose disease from signs in the body fluids, but perhaps the answer is simply blowing in the wind.*


----------



## cougr (Oct 24, 2014)

*Blowing in the Wind*: Scientists Have Been Sneaking *Bob Dylan Lyrics* in research papers for 17 years... a research paper *about flatulence** 'Nitric Oxide and Inflammation:The answer is blowing in the wind..... (bold letters and asterisk mine)

*Flatulence is defined in the medical literature as "flatus expelled through the anus" or the "quality or state of being flatulent",[1] which is defined in turn as "marked by or affected with gases generated in the intestine or stomach; likely to cause digestive flatulence".[2] *The root of these words is from the Latin flatus – "a blowing, a breaking wind"*.....

Katie Melua singing Bob Dylan's "Blowing In The Wind"


----------



## Earion (Oct 24, 2014)

A beautiful girl and a beautiful performance. Thanks, Cougr!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2014)

cougr said:


> *Flatulence is defined in the medical literature as "flatus expelled through the anus" or the "quality or state of being flatulent",[1] which is defined in turn as "marked by or affected with gases generated in the intestine or stomach; likely to cause digestive flatulence".[2] *The root of these words is from the Latin flatus – "a blowing, a breaking wind"*.....


Τα βλέπω — και βάζω και νίτρα και τ' ανοίγω στο φουλ!
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10132-Αργκό-(slang)-EL-EL-EN&p=171523&viewfull=1#post171523


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2014)

Μουδιασμένο ξεκίνημα της νέας βερσιόν (Hot Seat) του «Ποιος θέλει να γίνει εκατομμυριούχος» σήμερα στον Σκάι. Ξεπερνώντας τη μικρή λεπτομέρεια ότι ο σωστός τίτλος θα έπρεπε να είναι «Ποιος θέλει να γίνει δεκαμυριούχος» (αφού το μέγιστο βραβείο είναι 100.000 ευρώ) και το τρακ του παρουσιαστή Γιάννη Ζουγανέλη, ο οποίος αναμφισβήτητα θα βελτιωθεί καθώς θα συντονίζονται όλοι οι συντελεστές καλύτερα, το σόου είχε μεγάλη ασυμμετρία στην προοδευτική δυσκολία αλλά και στη διαμόρφωση κάποιων ερωτήσεων (π.χ. «η ημερομηνία που προκύπτει με αναδιάταξη των αριθμών 5, 4, 3 και 1 δίνει» την Άλωση της Κων/πολης, τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή, Το Σχίσμα των εκκλησιών ή κάτι άλλο του 20ου αιώνα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα ήταν απολύτως ανούσια αφού δεν υπήρχε 9 ή 0 στους αριθμούς).

Η τελευταία ερώτηση (για 10.000 επειδή είχε μειωθεί στο μεταξύ το ανώτατο κέρδος) ήταν ένα απίστευτα δύσκολο τερατούργημα («από πού έχει γίνει η βαθύτερη ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή στον κόσμο;» ενώ η αμέσως προηγούμενη ερώτηση, στην οποία απάντησε κατά τύχη «σωστά» η παίκτρια φαίνεται να ήταν απλώς λάθος:






καθώς ο ράπερ που συνδέεται με τα Grillz είναι μάλλον ο Paul Wall και όχι ο Bryan Williams...

Για να δούμε τη συνέχεια...



Συνέχεια στο νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15504-Τα-καυτά-του-Hot-Seat


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2014)

*grills*

Grille είναι το κιγκλίδωμα και η προστατευτική μάσκα του αυτοκινήτου (με πιο γνωστή τη μάσκα της Ρολς Ρόις). Η γαλλική γραφή grille γίνεται και grill. Ξεκινώντας απ' αυτή τη σημασία, της «μάσκας», grill(s) είναι επίσης η οδοντοστοιχία στην αμερικάνικη αργκό και, σύμφωνα με τη μόδα των ράπερ, η διαμαντένια οδοντοστοιχία, αυτό το ακαλαίσθητο αξεσουάρ με το οποίο κάποιοι μοστράρουν τα λεφτά τους και την κακογουστιά τους.

Κορυφαίος δημιουργός αυτής της μόδας είναι ο ράπερ Paul Wall. _Grillz_, με αυτή την (αν)ορθογραφία, λέγεται ειδικότερα το τραγούδι που τραγουδά η Nelly με τον Paul Wall. 







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grill_(jewelry)
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/grill
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=grill
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Wall


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 29, 2014)

Ο Σκάι είχε πιένες σήμερα: στο ρεπορτάζ για την έκρηξη του Antares, στο δελτίο ειδήσεων, ο «δημοσιογράφος» δήλωσε με στόμφο ότι ο πύραυλος «ανατινάσσεται στον αέρα». Αφού διαλέξεις αν ο πύραυλος ανατινάχθηκε ή τινάχτηκε στον αέρα, μετά πες μου πώς γίνεται να τιναχτεί στον αέρα κάτι που ήδη βρίσκεται σε πτήση...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2014)

Έχουμε αναφέρει συχνά ότι μια συνηθισμένη πηγή μεταφραστικών λαθών είναι το να εμμένει ένας μεταφραστής στη μία πολύ γνωστή απόδοση ενός όρου και να αγνοεί όλες τις υπόλοιπες, άλλοτε ισοπεδώνοντας το μετάφρασμα κι άλλοτε παράγοντας αστεία αποτελέσματα. Το ξαναθυμίζω, προκειμένου να αναφέρω ότι* rock δεν είναι μόνο "βράχος", είναι και "πέτρωμα"*. Ιδίως σε ειδικευμένα κείμενα (όπως ένα ντοκιμαντέρ απόψε στον Σκάι), είναι πολύ σημαντικό να το 'χουμε πάντα στον νου μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...εμμένει ένας μεταφραστής στη μία πολύ γνωστή απόδοση ενός όρου και να αγνοεί όλες τις υπόλοιπες...


Εδώ μπαίνει η παράμετρος τι εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις έχει ο μεταφραστής που αναλαμβάνει να μεταφράσει ντοκιμαντέρ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θα το ανέφερα σαν απλώς χαριτωμένο επειδή είναι σπάνιο — αλλά τελικά δεν είναι τόσο σπάνιο:
> 
> ...εκτός πολιτικής *πεδιάς...
> 
> ...


Χοντρό το λάθος που μιλά και για «Κανονισμό Πεδιάς» στο ποδόσφαιρο: http://www.diaitisia.gr/kanonismoi/allages-kanonismwn/8746-kanonismos2014.html


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2014)

Από τα μικροπροβληματάκια του Hot Seat:

Σε ποιο αμερικανικό πανεπιστήμιο έκανε τις μεταπτυχιακές του σπουδές ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς; 
1. Yale University - 2. Harvard Business School - 3. MIT - 4. Cambridge University

Το Cambridge University δεν είναι, βέβαια, αμερικανικό πανεπιστήμιο, και κανονικά οι απαντήσεις δεν πρέπει να ξεφεύγουν από τα δεδομένα της ερώτησης. Όσο για τη σωστή απάντηση, είναι Harvard University. Το Harvard Business School είναι σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου του Χάρβαρντ.

Μα γιατί δεν γράφετε τις ερωτήσεις στα ελληνικά, να μην ταλαιπωρείτε τον κ. Ζουγανέλη;

1. Στο Γέιλ 2. Στο Χάρβαρντ 3. Στο Μπράουν 4. Στο Κορνέλ. Το ΜΙΤ (Τεχνολογικό Ινστιτούτο της Μασαχουσέτης) δεν χωράει ολογράφως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2014)

Άσε που η ερώτηση είναι ευκολάκι τρελό όταν βάζεις μέσα πανεπιστήμια που παραπέμπουν σε τεχνολογία και επιστήμες όταν ξέρουν και οι πέτρες τι σπουδές έκανε ο πρωθυπουργός. :) Να φανταστώ ότι ήταν στις πρώτες, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2014)

Γιατί δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει κάνει μεταπτυχιακό μάνατζμεντ στο Γέιλ, π.χ.;


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Να φανταστώ ότι ήταν στις πρώτες, έτσι;



Δεν θεωρώ ότι έχουν ακόμα σαφή αντίληψη της ιεράρχησης των ερωτήσεων σύμφωνα με τη δυσκολία. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι απίθανο να εμφανιστεί μια πολύ εύκολη ερώτηση σαν 14η στη σειρά ή μια πολύ δύσκολη στην τρίτη θέση. Αλλά είναι νωρίς να το κρίνουμε.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει κάνει μεταπτυχιακό μάνατζμεντ στο Γέιλ, π.χ.;



Και στο ΜΙΤ. Αφού άλλωστε οι σχολές διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων ιστορικά προήλθαν από σχολές μηχανικών.


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει κάνει μεταπτυχιακό μάνατζμεντ στο Γέιλ, π.χ.;



Στο Φέιλ, μάλλον. Στη διοίκηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει κάνει μεταπτυχιακό μάνατζμεντ στο Γέιλ, π.χ.;



Πιο πολύ στο MIT αναφερόμουν και ναι έχουν τέτοιες σχολές αλλά το μυαλό σου δεν πάει σ' αυτές όταν μιλάς για MIT και Γέιλ. Το δικό μου τουλάχιστον όχι. Και να μην ήξερα την απάντηση θα την μάντευα εύκολα, νομίζω. Αλλά οκέι, μπορεί να κρίνω λανθασμένα εξ ιδίων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Και να μην ήξερα την απάντηση θα την μάντευα εύκολα, νομίζω.


Με τη διαφορά ότι συχνά στα παιχνίδια μπαίνουν επιλογές που αποτελούν τις προφανώς σωστές απαντήσεις αλλά πρόκειται για παγίδες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2014)

Σωστό κι αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2014)

Ο Jonathan Jones χτυπάει ξανά και, μετά το άρθρο του περασμένου Αυγούστου στο μπλογκ του στην Guardian, με τα σχεδόν 900 σχόλια (The Parthenon marbles are the world's most beautiful art – and that's why we should give them back), δημοσίευσε στις 4/11 άρθρο με τίτλο: «The art world’s shame: why Britain must give its colonial booty back».
http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...shame-parthenon-elgin-marbles-british-museums

Τα σχόλια ως τώρα είναι 334. Γράφει το in.gr τα σχετικά του. Δεν μ' αρέσει εκείνος ο «λεκές στη φήμη του», θα το προτιμούσα «στίγμα» το stain, αλλά εντάξει. Πάνω απ' όλα μ' άρεσε το ψευδόφιλο. Κάποιος σχολιαστής με ανθελληνικό σχόλιο δεν έχει βάλει ούτε μια τελεία στο κείμενό του. Σχολιάζει κάποια από κάτω: «Too many pseudo ellipses...». Το μεταφέρει το in.gr: «Πάρα πολλές ψευδο-ελλείψεις». Μόνο που ellipsis είναι τα αποσιωπητικά.


Πάμε τώρα στο δικό μας πολιτικό νήμα της ημέρας:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...εντροαριστεράς&p=230559&viewfull=1#post230559

Κράτησα δυο ωραία:
Αντιπαρέρχομαι του γεγονότος 
και
... δηλώνουν όχι μόνο παρών ...

Αντιπαρέρχομαι το πρώτο και λέω για το δεύτερο:
δίνω το «παρών»
έδωσαν το «παρών» (ή και χωρίς εισαγωγικά)
δήλωσε παρών
δηλώνουν παρόντες


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2014)

«Η μισθωτή δουλειά στα κάτεργα της αστικής τάξης γίνεται ένας εκβιασμός συνεχώς πιο βάρβαρος . Οι εξευτελιστικοί μισθοί , οι εντατικοί όροι της αποξενωμένης εργασίας , τα ελαστικά και εξοντωτικά ωράρια , η διαρκής ανασφάλεια και η εργοδοτική καταπίεση κάνουν τη ζωή του εργαζόμενου αβίωτη .»
https://athens.indymedia.org/post/1533688/

Έτσι πάει όλο το κείμενο αυτής της Αναρχικής Ομάδας Αντικαπιταλιστικής Δράσης, που ανέλαβε την ευθύνη για τον εμπρησμό των γραφείων της Athens Voice. Δεν αναφέρομαι στην ξύλινη γλώσσα, αλλά στα κενά διαστήματα πριν από κόμματα και τελείες. Πάλι γαλλοσπουδαγμένος γραφιάς θα γράφει τις ανακοινώσεις.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν αναφέρομαι στην ξύλινη γλώσσα, αλλά στα κενά διαστήματα πριν από κόμματα και τελείες. Πάλι γαλλοσπουδαγμένος γραφιάς θα γράφει τις ανακοινώσεις.



:) Συκοφαντίες. Δεν αφήνουν διαστήματα οι Γάλλοι πριν από κόμματα και τελείες. Αφήνουν μετά από εισαγωγικά και πριν το κλείσιμό τους, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία που δεν έχει σχέση με το παρατιθέμενο δείγμα ξύλινης γλώσσας. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος, φαντάζομαι, να χρεώνουμε στους Γάλλους κάθε ημεδαπή κουλαμάρα. Μερσί!


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Δεν αφήνουν διαστήματα οι Γάλλοι πριν από κόμματα και τελείες.


Εσύ το ξέρεις, αλλά αυτοί το ξέρουν; 

Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι δεν έχουν σχεδόν κανένα ευφωνικό ν:

τη πιο άγρια επίθεση
στη κοινωνία
τη κενότητά τους
τη κουλτούρα
στη ταξική συνείδηση
για τη κατάργηση
ΣΤΗ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ-ΕΡΓΟΔΟΤΙΚΗ
ΤΗ ΤΑΞΙΚΗ ΠΑΛΗ


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2014)

Η πίσω σελίδα του λογαριασμού της Cosmote:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2014)

Μα το δελτίο ειδήσεων του Mega είναι για να σου ξύνει τα νεύρα! Χθες όλες μα όλες οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνταν με μεταφορική σημασία ήταν ΟΛΕΣ μέσα σε εισαγωγικά. Και το κάνουν συστηματικά! Δεν βλέπω «φως» στο «τούνελ», όπως θα έγραφαν κι εκείνοι.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

...
«Την» «είδαν» «κάπως», φαίνεται. Ή «την» «άκουσαν». «Είπανε» της «γριάς» «μη χέσει» κι εκείνη «στούμπωσε». «Δυσκοιλιότητα».
Σ' αγαπώ, κυρά, να κλάνεις, αλλά μην το παρακάνεις.



*Χρήση εισαγωγικών για δήλωση μεταφορικής σημασίας — χρήση και κατάχρηση*


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Η πίσω σελίδα του λογαριασμού της Cosmote:
> 
> View attachment 4721



Η οθόνη επιδιόρθωσης των Windows 7:





Δεν οφείλω τίποτα, ούτε σε αλλαγή, ούτε σε λογισμικό, ούτε σε υλικό. Αγορασμένα τα 'χω τα ρημάδια!
Δυστυχώς όμως, όχι επιμελημένα.

Μικροσοφτίες.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 8, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Η πίσω σελίδα του λογαριασμού της Cosmote:
> View attachment 4721



Hi Alexandra, re your attached text:
Could you pls tell me what's the missing word(s) after "οποιοδήποτε [?] συνεργαζόμενων τραπεζών"?
Does it read "any branch of participating banks"? It's a guess.

No biggie, just curious...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2014)

Ολόκληρη η πρόταση είναι "οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα των συνεργαζόμενων τραπεζών".


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2014)

Πώς κάνετε έτσι για μια τελεία κι ένα θαυμαστικό. Ο ποιητής ήθελε να πει: 
*Ο λογαριασμός σας. Εξοφλείτε!*:scared:
Θα τους είπε κανένας ψυχολόγος ότι με την ορθογραφία της προστακτικής ασκούν υποσυνείδητη ψυχολογική πίεση στον παραλήπτη να πληρώσει. 

ΥΓ Ωχ, λέτε να τους έδωσα ιδέες;


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 9, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Η πίσω σελίδα του λογαριασμού της Cosmote:
> 
> View attachment 4721



Thx for your fast reply, Alex!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Thx for your fast reply, Alex!


You are most welcome, kind sir!


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2014)

Τα Νέα said:


> ... κι ας επέμεναν οι καλλιτέχνες στον «εφήμερο» χαρακτήρα της, καθ' εικόνα της ζωής των θυμάτων. ...



«*καθ' εικόνα»; Να υποθέσω πως εννοεί »κάθε εικόνα»; Γιατί το άλλο, που πάει συχνά μαζί με την «καθ' ομοίωση» η οποία παρασύρει, είναι *κατ' εικόνα*. Κι ας λέει ο γκούγκλης ότι κυκλοφορεί ίσαμε 456 φορές γραμμένο λάθος.

Σμίγω τα δασιά μου φρύδια, γιατί η _εικόνα _δεν δασυνόταν. Μη φτάσουμε και στον καθικώνα*. 

*Ανά πενταετία το θυμάμαι, παρά μία μέρα.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 12, 2014)

Προσεδαφίστηκε σήμερα το διαστημικό σκάφος της Ροζέτας, Philae, στον κομήτη. Philae βέβαια στα ελληνικά είναι οι _Φιλαί_. Όχι όμως αν είσαι δημοσιογράφος. Τότε είναι ένας απλός φίλος.






Στην εικόνα δεν φαίνεται ο τόνος που στο ρεπορτάζ μπαίνει στο _ι_.




------------------------------------------
Mod's note: Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται σε αυτόνομο νήμα, *εδώ*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2014)

*Νιώσετε σαν το σπίτι σας*
https://www.google.gr/search?q="νιώσετε+σαν+το+σπίτι+σας"

Πολύ συνηθισμένο ορθογραφικό. (Άστε, να μη σας πω καλύτερα πώς νιώθει το σπίτι μου μετά τον ΕΝΦΙΑ. Μες στην κατάθλιψη είναι.)

Με την ευκαιρία, από τα πιο συνηθισμένα λάθη αυτού του είδους είναι, όταν από το «μες στην» και τα όμοια, φεύγει (κι αποκεί) το «σ» και γίνονται «μες την».


----------



## sarant (Nov 15, 2014)

Πολιτικό άρθρο που με ενδιαφέρει γλωσσικά:
Για να είμαι και πάλι επιγραμματικός, μια κυβέρνηση της Αριστεράς που, γινόμενη συστημική θα αποτύχει, *θα είναι για το κίνημα τίποτε λιγότερο από* καταστρεπτική.

Το "τίποτε λιγότερο από" θέλει άρνηση, π.χ. "δεν συμβιβαζόμαστε με τίποτα λιγότερο από τη νίκη" (όπως είπε ο Ρανιέρι στους παίχτες προχτές) ή "η λεγόμενη «αξιοποίηση» της δημόσιας περιουσίας δεν είναι τίποτε λιγότερο από το ξεπούλημά της" (το παίρνω από πρόσφατο άρθρο). 

Οπότε, έχουμε κι εδώ μια περίπτωση "τρόμου της διπλής άρνησης". Αν και ομολογώ ότι η φράση δεν μου αρέσει ούτε με το "δεν":
Για να είμαι και πάλι επιγραμματικός, μια κυβέρνηση της Αριστεράς που, γινόμενη συστημική θα αποτύχει, δεν θα είναι για το κίνημα τίποτε λιγότερο από καταστρεπτική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2014)

Αγγλισμός; Και ένα λάθος κόμμα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2014)

...
Για να είμαι και πάλι επιγραμματικός, μια κυβέρνηση της Αριστεράς που θα γίνει συστημική και θα αποτύχει, μόνο καταστρεπτική θα είναι για το κίνημα.

Πάντα με βάση την αρχή των ελάχιστων αλλαγών. Το άλλο... αποτυχία οικτρή στη διατύπωση. Ελληνικά δεν είναι αυτά, μόνο καταστρεπτικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο πιο κοντά στο αρχικό νόημα (που περιέχει λιγότερη νομοτέλεια) το:

Για να είμαι και πάλι επιγραμματικός, μια κυβέρνηση της Αριστεράς που, αφού γίνει συστημική, θα αποτύχει, μόνο καταστρεπτική θα είναι για το κίνημα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2014)

...
Δεν βλέπω λιγότερη νομοτέλεια, αφού και οι δύο εναλλακτικές διατυπώσεις με το «που» εισάγονται, τη συνθήκη που συνοδεύει αναπόσπαστα «την κυβέρνηση της Αριστεράς». Και τις δυο δηλαδή τις διαβάζω το ίδιο. Εκτός αν λέγαμε «η οποία, εφόσον γίνει συστημική, θα αποτύχει», αλλά τότε μπορεί αυτή η συνθήκη να διαβαζόταν παρενθετικά που δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2014)

Το θέμα είναι πώς ερμηνεύουμε τη μετοχή _γινόμενη_:

... αφού γίνει, θα...
... εφόσον γίνει, θα...
... επειδή θα γίνει, θα...
... θα γίνει και θα ...

Και τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, μάλλον εσύ έχεις δίκιο Δαίμανε.


----------



## sarant (Nov 15, 2014)

Να μην κολλήσουμε στη μετοχή, θα έλεγα. Η λύση του Δαεμάνου λειτουργεί και με την αρχική διατύπωση, άλλωστε. 
"Μια κυβέρνηση της αριστεράς που, γινόμενη συστημική θα αποτύχει, μόνο καταστρεπτική θα είναι για το κίνημα".

Το αρχικό φραστικό σχήμα ("δεν θα είναι τίποτε λιγότερο από καταστρεπτική") δεν ταιριάζει καλά μάλλον επειδή υπάρχουν πολλά παρεμβύσματα στη φράση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2014)

ΟΚ, αλλά έχω και μιαν άλλη απορία. Σας αρέσει το «καταστρεπτική»; Προσωπικά το μετατρέπω παντού σε «καταστροφική».

Εδιτ: ΟΚ, μεσάνυχτα, ώρα για φιλοσοφικές αναζητήσεις...


----------



## sarant (Nov 16, 2014)

Καμιά φορά κι εγώ το αλλάζω. Άλλοτε πάλι το αφήνω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2014)

Ε, μα, συγγνώμη, nothing short of disastrous= disastrous, καρα-αγγλισμός. Αυτά τα σφάζουμε όπου τα βλέπουμε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σας αρέσει το «καταστρεπτική»; Προσωπικά το μετατρέπω παντού σε «καταστροφική».



Επειδή δεν είναι σαφής η προέλευση της λέξης, σίγουρα όχι τόσο σαφής όσο του _καταστροφικού_, δεν έχει και πολλούς φίλους. Πρόχειρος γκουγκλισμός δείχνει μια σχέση 1 προς 9. Κατά τ' άλλα, μια χαρά λέξη είναι. Πώς έχουμε _θρεπτικός_ και _τροφικός_...


----------



## Themis (Nov 16, 2014)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο _καταστρεπτικός_ και ο _καταστροφικός_ δεν είναι απολύτως ταυτόσημα από σημασιολογική άποψη - όχι για λόγους αρχής αλλά στην τρέχουσα χρήση. Συνήθως δηλαδή ο _καταστροφικός_ βρίσκεται πιο ψηλά στην κλίμακα των επιζήμιων συνεπειών από τον _καταστρεπτικό_. Ο _καταστρεπτικός_ σεισμός έχει προκαλέσει καταστροφές, ίσως μόνο σε μερικά κτίρια, ενώ ο _καταστροφικός_ δεν έχει αφήσει λίθο επί λίθου και σίγουρα προκάλεσε ανθρώπινα θύματα. Συνώνυμο του _καταστροφικού_ είναι το _ολέθριος_, ενώ _καταστρεπτικός_ είναι απλώς αυτός που προκαλεί καταστροφές. Γι' αυτό ο _καταστρεπτικός_ εμπεριέχει κάποια αμφισημία: μέσα στα κατάλληλα συμφραζόμενα, η _καταστρεπτική_ εκστρατεία δεν αποκλείεται να είναι μια εκστρατεία που προξένησε μεγάλες καταστροφές, ενώ η_ καταστροφική_ εκστρατεία ήταν ολέθρια για εκείνον που την έκανε.

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτά τα σημειώνω βάσει της αίσθησής μου για τη γλωσσική χρήση. Είναι εντυπώσεις καθαρά προσωπικές και, φυσικά, ατεκμηρίωτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2014)

Παρόμοια αίσθηση έχω κι εγώ, αλλά θα πρόσθετα ότι ο _καταστροφικός_ είναι λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται πιο εύκολα σε μη λόγιο ύφος. Παραδείγματος χάριν, η απόδοση του _catastrophic failure_ που προτιμάται στην μηχανική υλικών είναι _καταστρεπτική αστοχία_, εννοώντας ότι το υλικό καταστρέφεται, όχι ότι επέρχεται καταστροφή. Βέβαια παίζουν και η _καταστροφική αστοχία_ και η σκέτη _αστοχία_.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 16, 2014)

Η δικιά μου αίσθηση, πάλι, είναι ότι ο "καταστρεπτικός" αφορά το δυναμικό και τις δυνατότητες, ενώ ο "καταστροφικός" αναφέρεται ευθέως στα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2014)

Ε, ας μπουν και τα λήμματα από το ΛΚΝ που ξεκινούν να δείξουν μια μικρή διαφορά, αλλά στο τέλος...:)

*καταστρεπτικός -ή -ό*: που καταστρέφει, που έχει τη δύναμη να προκαλεί καταστροφή

*καταστροφικός -ή -ό* [katastrofikós] Ε1 : που αναφέρεται στην καταστροφή, που προκαλεί καταστάσεις πολύ δυσάρεστες οι οποίες έχουν τα στοιχεία της καταστροφής· *καταστρεπτικός*


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2014)

Εγώ προτείνω να μην προσπαθείτε να βρείτε μικροδιαφορές εκεί που δεν είναι απολύτως βέβαιο ότι τις έχει στο νου του και ο συνομιλητής σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδιτ: ΟΚ, μεσάνυχτα, ώρα για φιλοσοφικές αναζητήσεις...





nickel said:


> Εγώ προτείνω να μην προσπαθείτε να βρείτε μικροδιαφορές εκεί που δεν είναι απολύτως βέβαιο ότι τις έχει στο νου του και ο συνομιλητής σας.


Λήξη των φιλοσοφικών αναζητήσεων... ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2014)

Μια και ανέφερες το ΛΚΝ, να αναφέρω κι εγώ το Χρηστικό (ΧΛΝΓ):

*καταστροφικός*, ή, ό _επίθ._: που προκαλεί ή μπορεί να προκαλέσει μεγάλη καταστροφή [πολλά παραδείγματα χρήσης] ΣΥΝ. καταστρεπτικός, ολέθριος. [Επίρρημα - Το σύμπλοκο «μη καταστροφικός έλεγχος» ερμηνεύεται στο λήμμα _έλεγχος_.]

*καταστρεπτικός*, ή, ό _επίθ_. (λόγ.): καταστροφικός.

Με άλλα λόγια, η διαφορά είναι ότι το _καταστρεπτικός_ είναι λόγιο. :huh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, η διαφορά είναι ότι το _καταστρεπτικός_ είναι λόγιο. :huh:


Μα δεν είναι εύλογη αυτή η διάκριση αφού ολοφάνερα προέρχεται από παλαιότερη φάση της γλώσσας;


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2014)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι το _καταστρεπτικός_ «χρησιμοποιείται ιδίως από μορφωμένους ή σε επίσημο λόγο».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν πιστεύω ότι το _καταστρεπτικός_ «χρησιμοποιείται ιδίως από μορφωμένους ή σε επίσημο λόγο».


Είναι ο ορισμός του «λόγιος» στο Χρηστικό; Γιατί στο ΛΚΝ δίνει:
*λόγιος -α -ο*: [...]2. που ανήκει ή που αναφέρεται στον έντεχνο, στον καλλιεργημένο (γραπτό) λόγο (σε αντιδιαστολή προς το λαϊκό):


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2014)

Ναι, του Χρηστικού. Και στο ΛΝΕΓ:

3. (ειδικότ.) (γλωσσικό στοιχείο τής καθαρεύουσας, όπως λέξη, κατάληξη, σύμπλεγμα συμφώνων) που δεν ανήκει στη δημοτική, αλλά επανήλθε από την Αρχαία Ελληνική ή πλάστηκε κατά το αρχαιοελληνικό πρότυπο: _λόγιες λέξεις είναι τα «λεωφορείο», «οδός», «συνιστώ», «αντεπεξέρχομαι» | λόγια συμπλέγματα συμφώνων είναι τα -κτ-, -πτ- έναντι των δημοτικών -χτ-, -φτ-_.

Μπερδεύτηκες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2014)

Καθόλου, αφού όπως λέει και το ΛΝΕΓ, το καταστρεπτικό περιέχει το «λόγιο σύμπλεγμα συμφώνων -πτ-».

Από ένα βιαστικό ψάξιμο στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, βλέπω επίσης ότι το καταστρεπτικό επικρατεί σχεδόν συντριπτικά στα κείμενα του 19ου αιώνα και το καταστροφικό ανατρέπει το σκορ στα νεότερα. Το δείγμα είναι όμως πολύ μικρό και οι διακρίσεις δεν είναι ξεκάθαρες ή απλές.

Ίσως πρέπει να (ξανα)δούμε/επανεξετάσουμε τον ορισμό του Χρηστικού για το «λόγιος»... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν πιστεύω ότι το _καταστρεπτικός_ «χρησιμοποιείται ιδίως από μορφωμένους ή σε επίσημο λόγο».



Εγώ σαν λόγιο αντιλαμβάνομαι και οτιδήποτε χρησιμοποιείται σε πιο επίσημο λόγο, επιστημονικά κείμενα, κρατικά έγγραφα, κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2014)

Και εντωμεταξύ στην Αγγλία, ο Ντάνιελ Ντέι-Λούις πήρε τον τίτλο του Σερ, σε σεμνή τελετή, από το χέρι του πρίγκιπα Γουίλιαμ. Στο εξής ο ρέκορντμαν των Όσκαρ θα είναι «σερ Ντάνιελ». Το χάρηκε πολύ και, αν κατάλαβα καλά, τραβολόγαγε και όλη του την οικογένεια στην τελετή. Στις δηλώσεις του είπε ότι ήταν «entirely amazed and utterly delighted in equal measure», δηλαδή, σύμφωνα με το in.gr, «ολοκληρωτικά ενθουσιασμένος και απίστευτα χαρούμενος σε ισόποσες δόσεις». Μα «ολοκληρωτικά ενθουσιασμένος»;! Χάθηκαν τα, ας πούμε, «κατάπληκτος και πανευτυχής»;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-Lewis-knighted-by-the-Duke-of-Cambridge.html
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231364373




Spoiler



Και περιμένω ωραίες ιδέες για το _in equal measure_.




Η συνέχεια, στο νήμα *in equal measure*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2014)

Ότι ο επίπονος δεν έχει σχέση με πόνους πρέπει να μας έχει απασχολήσει ψ φορές (με ψ >> 1, το >> σημαίνει στα μαθηματικά «πολύ μεγαλύτερο»). Πείτε το οδυνηρός ή επώδυνος, αν το χρειάζεστε. Το ξαναείδα σήμερα σε μια πραγματικά δυσάρεστη μικρή είδηση της καθημερινότητας:

*Ποιος πήγε και έκοψε τη διασημότερη μπουκαμβίλια της Αθήνας;*
Ο ιδιοκτήτης του ξενοδοχείου Metropolis (που φιλοξενούσε στην πρόσοψή του το εντυπωσιακό φυτό), μιλάει στην Popaganda για την οδυνηρή απόφαση να καταστρέψει ένα από τα πιο εμβληματικά κάδρα του αθηναϊκού κέντρου.







Συνέχεια *εδώ, στο popaganda.gr*.


Πώς είπατε; Το λέει σωστά, οδυνηρή; Ναι, και μπράβο τους που το διόρθωσαν. Η προηγούμενη βερσιόν σώζεται όμως ακόμη στο προδοτικό φατσομπούκιον:






Ζόρικο πράγμα το νέτι... ;)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2014)

*Όχι άλλες «προειδοποιητικές ιστορίες»!*

Η καταλέξη μετάφραση του_ cautionary tale_ σε «προειδοποιητική ιστορία» δεν είναι και τόσο σωστά ελληνικά. Η ορθότερη απόδοση (από *εδώ*) είναι: *cautionary tale = διδακτική ιστορία, παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν*

Παραδείγματα (προς αποφυγήν!), πολλά — όπως θ' ανακαλύψετε γκουγκλίζοντας. Ενδεικτικά:

http://tablet.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=24139&subid=2&pubid=63944701 «Το βιβλίο είναι μια προειδοποιητική ιστορία κι αν κανείς δει το φιλμ μέχρι το τέλος θα διαπιστώσει ποια είναι η ιδέα μας για αυτούς τους ανθρώπους.»
www.star.gr/Pages/Oikonomia.aspx?art=181229&artTitle=wall_street_journal_tha_echoume_grexit_to_opoio_malista_tha_epivalei_o_laos «Την ίδια ώρα, η οικονομική εφημερίδα κάνει λόγο για ευρωσκεπτικισμό που κυριεύει τη Νότια Ευρώπη, και κάνει λόγο για προειδοποιητική ιστορία όσον αφορά το παράδειγμα της Αργεντινής.»
http://www.ted.com/talks/philip_zimbardo_on_the_psychology_of_evil/transcript?language=el «Η έρευνα-σταθμός του Στάνφορντ μας εφοδιάζει με μια προειδοποιητική ιστορία σχετικά με όλες τις στρατιωτικές επιχειρήσεις.»


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2014)

"μας εφοδιάζει με μια προειδοποιητική ιστορία"

Τι γλώσσα είναι αυτό; Ξέρει κανείς;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω για σας, αλλά εμένα μου τη σπάει ο τίτλος της είδησης με το «ρωμαϊκό σπα»:

*Στο φως τεράστιο εντυπωσιακό ψηφιδωτό στο Διδυμότειχο - Δυο θεοί Ερωτες στο ρωμαϊκό σπα*
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/17891...-didymoteiho-dyo-theoi-erotes-sto-romaiko-spa

Ρωμαϊκά λουτρά και λουτρά του Λουτρακίου ξέραμε ως τώρα, ήρθαν ξαφνικά τα αγγλόφωνα και τα βελγικά σπα να δώσουν κακές τηλεγραφικές λύσεις με αυτό το τσουρούτικο και άκλιτο ξενόφερτο.

Θυμίζω ότι και το όνομα της βελγικής πόλης Σπα, που έγινε γνωστή για τα ιαματικά της λουτρά και έδωσε τριγράμματη λύση στους απανταχού διαφημιστές, προέρχεται από το λατινικό *Aquae Spadanae*. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι το _Spadanae_ και δεν φαντάζομαι να έχει σχέση με ευνούχους*· το πρώτο είναι «νερά», το ξέρετε.

* spado = (λατ.) ευνούχος


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω για σας, αλλά εμένα μου τη σπάει ο τίτλος της είδησης με το «ρωμαϊκό σπα»:
> 
> *Στο φως τεράστιο εντυπωσιακό ψηφιδωτό στο Διδυμότειχο - Δυο θεοί Ερωτες στο ρωμαϊκό σπα*
> http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/17891...-didymoteiho-dyo-theoi-erotes-sto-romaiko-spa
> ...



Τα λουτρά του Σπα είναι μεσαιωνική υπόθεση κι όχι ρωμαϊκή. Κατά τα λοιπά, όπως σημειώνει η Βίκη, "Parmi les différentes hypothèses émises sur l’origine étymologique de Spa, on retiendra celle de « source jaillissante » du latin sparsa « éparse » et « jaillissante » participe passé de spargere, ou, plus simplement, « espace libre » du wallon spâ et du latin spatia, pluriel de spatium.
Le nom de la ville est parfois présenté comme l'acronyme de la locution latine Sana Per Aquam ; il s'agit en réalité d'un rétro-acronyme, une fabrication a posteriori d'un acronyme fictif".


----------



## Earion (Nov 19, 2014)

rétro-acronyme ? Α!, εννοεί backronym! :cheek:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2014)

Ε, ας προσθέσω και τη γερμανόφωνη ετυμολογική προσέγγιση (από τη γερμανοβίκη): «Die Herkunft des Namens Spa ist umstritten. Eine Theorie führt den Namen auf ein germanisches Wort für „speien, spucken“ zurück.» ο εστί μεθερμηνευόμενο ότι η προέλευση του ονόματος Σπα είναι αμφιλεγόμενη και ότι, σύμφωνα με μια θεωρία, το όνομα προέρχεται από παλαιά γερμανική λέξη που αποδίδεται με τα σημερινά γερμανικά ρήματα _speien_ και _spucken_ (που σημαίνει «φτύνω»).

(Δεν ξέρω πώς αποδίδεται ο όρος _νατσουλισμός_ στα γερμανικά...)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Τα λουτρά του Σπα είναι μεσαιωνική υπόθεση κι όχι ρωμαϊκή.



Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι τα λουτρά του Σπα είναι ρωμαϊκή υπόθεση. Υπάρχουν εικασίες για προέλευση του ονόματος από τη λατινική, ωστόσο. Να τις συγκεντρώσω:

The term is derived from the name of the town of Spa, Belgium, whose name is known back to Roman times, when the location was called _Aquae Spadanae_,[1] sometimes incorrectly connected to the Latin word “spargere” meaning to scatter, sprinkle or moisten.[2]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spa#Origins_of_the_term
Αναρωτιέμαι αν ισχύει ότι αυτό ήταν το ρωμαϊκό όνομα της πόλης.

The word “spa” may be derived from the Walloon word “espa” meaning fountain.1,2 This, in turn, came from the name of the Belgian town Spa, where in the 14th century a curative, thermal spring was discovered. Spa may also originate from the Latin word “spagere” (to scatter, sprinkle, moisten) or may be an acronym of the Latin phrase “sanitas per aquas” (health through water).2 
http://ard.bmj.com/content/61/3/273.full#R2

Aquae Spadanae. Spaa in d. Niederlanden.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=tEV...ir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="Aquae Spadanae"&f=false

Eaux de Spa. (_Aquae Spadanae_)
http://books.google.gr/books?id=dl_D5ZQJVU8C&pg=PA175#v=onepage&q&f=false

Εγώ θα ήθελα να μου λύσει κάποιος την απορία τι είναι όλα αυτά τα Aquae Spadanae:
https://www.google.com/search?q="Aquae+Spadanae"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ θα ήθελα να μου λύσει κάποιος την απορία τι είναι όλα αυτά τα Aquae Spadanae:
> https://www.google.com/search?q="Aquae+Spadanae"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1&gws_rd=ssl


Αναφορές στη συγκεκριμένη πόλη. Τουλάχιστον σε καμιά εικοσαριά διαφορετικά που έριξα μια ματιά...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2014)

Από υπότιτλο: God knows. Μετάφραση: Θεός ξέρει.

Εντάξει, έχουμε δει αγγλισμούς και αγγλισμούς, αλλά αυτό ξεπερνάει κάθε όριο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2014)

...
Μπορεί να ήθελε να αποφύγει τον μονοθεϊσμό.
Ή γενικά την ποσοτικοποίηση (δυαδικός, τριαδικός, δωδεκάθεο, και βάλε) και το έγραψε αόριστο. 

God only knows





David Bowie


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2014)

Καλά το επισημαίνεις το "Θεός ξέρει" και μπορεί να είναι αγγλισμός και να ξενίζει τον σημερινό ακροατή, αλλά παλιότερα υπήρχε, χωρίς να είναι αγγλισμός.

Στον Παπαδιαμάντη, Κουκλοπαντρειές:
_ Αμυνομένη η Μαργαρώ ήρχισε να ονειδίζει την χήραν και την κόρην της. Μήπως αυτές ήσαν καλύτερες τάχα; Ή θα μας πει πως πάντρεψε τάχα την κόρην της μ’ έναν λούστρο, εκεί, και στους τρεις μήνες την επήρε πάλι πίσω; *Θεός ξέρει* αν είναι με στεφάνι. Ή πως αγόρασε τάχα μίαν στεφανοθήκην κι έβαλεν επιδεικτικώς τα στέφανα σιμά στα εικονίσματα! Και τι κουκλοπαντρειές είναι αυτές!...κλπ.

Η Ζαφείραινα εξεμάνη εναντίον της ξένης. Αυτή να έχει στόμα, να πει κακόν για την κόρην της!... Πρέπει να πλύνει πρώτα το στόμα της, για ν’ αναφέρει τ’ όνομά της. Ακούς εκεί! μια τέτοια, μια πολύπαθη και πολυτεχνίτισσα, μια πομπιωμένη, να έχει τόλμη να βγάζει τρεις πιθαμές γλώσσα, να λέγει κιόλα για το κορίτσι το δικό της, που είναι σαν το κρύο νερό, είναι και φαίνεται!._.

Πολύ κοινότερο, το μονοθεϊστικό: Ο Θεός ξέρει / Μόνο ο Θεός ξέρει.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2014)

Χμμμ... Δεν το ήξερα. 

Ούτως ή άλλως, ένας βασικός κανόνας του υποτιτλισμού είναι ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε εκφράσεις πολύ ιδιωματικές, πολύ σπάνιες ή εκτός σύγχρονης χρήσης, επειδή αν ο τηλεθεατής προβληματιστεί έστω και για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα διαβάζοντές τες, έχει χάσει τον επόμενο υπότιτλο. Και είναι πιθανό ο υποτιτλιστής να μην αντέγραψε τον Παπαδιαμάντη, αλλά την αγγλική γλώσσα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2014)

Συχνά απαντάται ως "ένας Θεός (το) ξέρει".


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Χμμμ... Δεν το ήξερα.
> 
> Ούτως ή άλλως, ένας βασικός κανόνας του υποτιτλισμού είναι ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε εκφράσεις πολύ ιδιωματικές, πολύ σπάνιες ή εκτός σύγχρονης χρήσης, επειδή αν ο τηλεθεατής προβληματιστεί έστω και για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα διαβάζοντές τες, έχει χάσει τον επόμενο υπότιτλο. Και είναι πιθανό ο υποτιτλιστής να μην αντέγραψε τον Παπαδιαμάντη, αλλά την αγγλική γλώσσα.



Εννοείται!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 20, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Συχνά απαντάται ως "ένας Θεός (το) ξέρει".


Ακριβώς, με το "ένας" μπροστά, όχι ξεροσφύρι.


----------



## VickyN (Nov 20, 2014)

Κι αν το θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε ξεροσφύρι, "Κύριος οίδε". 
(Δεν εννοώ σε υπότιτλο.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Γιατί όχι σε υπότιτλο; Εγώ μια χαρά το λέω. Εμένα δεν θα με υποτιτλίσετε; (Και προσοχή μη μου το κάνετε «είδε», ορθογραφημένο το λέω.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Θα αντικαταστήσει, λέει, το Υπουργείο Παιδείας την εικόνα στο βιβλίο Φυσικής της Ε' Δημοτικού με τους ανθρώπους που αλέθονται στο μπλέντερ. Μα γιατί; Άσε τα παιδιά να μαθαίνουν τι τα περιμένει...

http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/art...i-sto-mplenter-apo-to-biblio-ths-e-dhmotikoy/


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2014)

Μόνο αυτό βρίσκει προβληματικό στο συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο το υπουργείο; Δεν εκπλήσσομαι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2014)

Τώρα που μάθαμε από το φιλμάκι του ΕΟΤ πώς επιλέγονται οι εικόνες, μήπως θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε αν πληρώθηκε ο καλλιτέχνης για τη χρήση του έργου του στο βιβλίο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 21, 2014)

Έλα καημένη, τι να πληρώθηκε; Αφού είπαμε, πας σε "γνωστό ιστότοπο" και μαζεύεις βρούβες.

Μια που θα το διορθώσουν, δεν τους λέμε να φτιάξουν και αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Να τι είπε το ΤΕΕ:
Σε 3 δις ευρώ, κατά συντηρητική εκτίμηση, υπολογίζει την αξία της έκτασης του Ελληνικού-Αγίου Κοσμά, οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη του ΤΕΕ, που παρουσιάστηκε χθες σε ειδική ανοιχτή εκδήλωση. Η αξία αυτή είναι *222% μεγαλύτερη* από τα 915 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, που συμφώνησε κατ’ αρχήν το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ την πώληση της συγκεκριμένης έκτασης.
(Από το Newsletter 750 του ΤΕΕ, 31/10/2014) 

Να πώς το κάνανε στο αρμόδιο τμήμα του Σύριζα:
Το Τμήμα Οικολογίας, Περιβάλλοντος και Χωρικού Σχεδιασμού του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ υπογραμμίζει ότι το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ προχώρησε σε υπογραφή της σύμβασης για το Ελληνικό «παρότι το ΤΕΕ, ο τεχνικός σύμβουλος του κράτους, εκτιμά πως το Ελληνικό παραχωρείται στον “επενδυτή” με οικονομικό αντάλλαγμα *222% χαμηλότερο* από τη σημερινή εμπορική του αξία».
http://www.avgi.gr/article/4895239/kubernisi-kai-taiped-prospathoun-na-dimiourgisoun-tetelesmena

Επισημαίνει λοιπόν χτες ο Π. Μανδραβέλης:
κάποιο οικονομικό αντάλλαγμα μπορεί να είναι χαμηλότερο μέχρι 100%. Εκατό τοις εκατό έκπτωση γίνεται όταν κάποιος δίνει κάτι εντελώς δωρεάν. Η έκπτωση δεν μπορεί ποτέ να είναι μεγαλύτερη από 100%, ούτε καν σε έναν άλλο κόσμο, μιγαδικών αριθμών.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/792746/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-epanastash-ths-ari8mhtikhs

Δεν αναφέρει ο Μανδραβέλης ποια είναι η σωστή «έκπτωση» αν θέλει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει την διατύπωση με το «χαμηλότερο». Η μέθοδος των τριών λέει: Σε αξία 3 δισεκατομμυρίων, κάτι που πουλιέται 915 εκατ. έχει έκπτωση 2,085 δισ. Στα 100 πόσο;

Βρίσκουμε 69,5%. Άρα η διατύπωση του Σύριζα θα έπρεπε να είναι: «το Ελληνικό παραχωρείται με οικονομικό αντάλλαγμα* 70% χαμηλότερο *από τη σημερινή εμπορική του αξία».

(Όσο για το 222% του ΤΕΕ, βρίσκω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι 227,8% αν τα στοιχεία είναι σωστά, αλλά μικρό το κακό...)


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2014)

Αυτά τα δύο τελευταία... σλιπάκια είναι κανονικός διαγωνισμός ξεβρακώματος, ελπίζουμε να συνεχιστεί το σόου.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2014)

Δυστυχώς με τα ποσοστά έχουμε αρχίσει να πάσχουμε πολύ και στην Ελλάδα, παρόλο που είναι ύλη του δημοτικού. 
Πάντως εγώ πολύ θα ήθελα να αγόραζα κάτι με 222% έκπτωση, γιατι όχι μόνο θα το έπαιρνα τσάμπα, θα με πλήρωναν κι από πάνω από την αξία του για να το πάρω. 

ΥΓ Για το πολιτικό σκέλος, ξεχνάμε ότι η αξία ενός αντικειμένου είναι ίση με την τιμή αγοράς που μπορούμε να βρούμε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Για το πολιτικό σκέλος, ξεχνάμε ότι η αξία ενός αντικειμένου είναι ίση με την τιμή αγοράς που μπορούμε να βρούμε.



Ο φαύλος κύκλος του ΕΝΦΙΑ. Θέλει η κυβέρνηση να μαζεύει κάθε χρόνο Χ δις από τον ΕΝΦΙΑ. Μα, φωνάζουν κάποιοι, οι αντικειμενικές αξίες είναι πλασματικές. Στη διάρκεια της κρίσης οι αντικειμενικές τιμές των ακινήτων έχουν πέσει Ψ%. Ε, ωραία, αλλά αν το κράτος κατεβάσει (όπως πρέπει) τις τιμές στο ρεαλιστικό Ψ% των σημερινών τιμών, τότε, αφού θα πρέπει να εξακολουθήσει να μαζεύει Χ δις, θα πρέπει να αυξήσει τους συντελεστές του ΕΝΦΙΑ Υ%. Αυτό το αυξημένο ποσοστό, παρότι μπορεί να έχει ίδιο αποτέλεσμα στην τσέπη μας, θα οδηγήσει σε νέα πτώση των τιμών των ακινήτων για λόγους καθαρά ψυχολογικούς. Και έτσι βλέπουμε το αρνητικό της φούσκας.

Άσκηση για να περνάει η ώρα: Ποιος μαθηματικός τύπος μάς δίνει το Υ αν γνωρίζουμε το Χ και το Ψ;


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Άσκηση για να περνάει η ώρα: Ποιος μαθηματικός τύπος μάς δίνει το Υ αν γνωρίζουμε το Χ και το Ψ;



:scared::blink:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2014)

Είναι κατάλληλη ερώτηση για το Hot Seat.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Για το πολιτικό σκέλος, ξεχνάμε ότι η αξία ενός αντικειμένου είναι ίση με την τιμή αγοράς που μπορούμε να βρούμε.



Με την μέση τιμή. Μέση τιμή. Μέση τιμή. Όχι σκέτο "με την τιμή".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Με την μέση τιμή. Μέση τιμή. Μέση τιμή. Όχι σκέτο "με την τιμή".



Ούτε καν τη μέση. Με την *ανώτατη*. Που εξαρτάται (όπως κάθε τι) από το τι ακριβώς πουλάς και πώς το πουλάς.


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2014)

Την ανώτατη είχα υπόψη. Την ανώτατη που μπορείς να πετύχεις στις διαπραγματεύσεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 22, 2014)

Ψάχνοντας για ορολογία στο νετ, έπεσα σε διδακτορική διατριβή συναδέλφου που ήθελε να γράψει «αποδιατάχτηκε» αλλά δεν του φάνηκε αρκετά κυριλέ - αντί όμως να το κάνει «αποδιατάχθηκε», που θα ήταν και σωστό, προτίμησε να πει «*αποδιατάκτηκε» :-D :-D


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ούτε καν τη μέση. Με την *ανώτατη*. Που εξαρτάται (όπως κάθε τι) από το τι ακριβώς πουλάς και πώς το πουλάς.



Είπα να πω την μέση, γιατί η ανώτατη τιμή μπορεί να είναι κακή αγορά, φούσκα. Το ελάχιστο είναι η μέση, το ιδανικό είναι φυσικά η ανώτατη.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Ψάχνοντας για ορολογία στο νετ, έπεσα σε διδακτορική διατριβή συναδέλφου που ήθελε να γράψει «αποδιατάχτηκε» αλλά δεν του φάνηκε αρκετά κυριλέ - αντί όμως να το κάνει «αποδιατάχθηκε», που θα ήταν και σωστό, προτίμησε να πει «*αποδιατάκτηκε» :-D :-D


Αχ, δυστυχώς ξέρω και φιλόλογο που όλα τα "χθ" και "χτ" τα προφέρει "κτ". Δεν ξέρω αν τα γράφει κιόλας, αλλά σίγουρα τα προφέρει και μάλιστα πεντακάθαρα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 23, 2014)

Στην ταινία «Philomena» η υποτιτλίστρια έπιασε αρκετά καλά τα Αγγλικά, αν εξαιρέσουμε ένα «we've come full circle» που έγινε «κάναμε μεγάλο κύκλο», αλλά είχε πρόβλημα στα Ελληνικά:

_And they’re all there waiting for him in the church, the hoi polloi > Η αφρόκρεμα τον περιμένει στην εκκλησία._


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2014)

Κι αυτό πρόβλημα αγγλικών δεν είναι; Κατάλαβε ακριβώς το αντίθετο από την έννοια του "hoi polloi" -- και, εννοείται, δεν το έψαξε.

hoi pol•loi (ˈhɔɪ pəˈlɔɪ) = n. the common people; the masses (often preceded by the).


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

Αγγλικά είναι, αλλά από τα αγγλικά που δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις πολλά αγγλικά για να το καταλάβεις. Όπως και να το κάνουμε, το «hoi polloi» δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει «the oligoi».


----------



## cougr (Nov 23, 2014)

Μου φαίνεται ότι τώρα τελευταία υπάρχει μια διαρκής και ολοένα αυξανόμενη τάση όπου η φράση χρησιμοποιείται με την αντίθετή της έννοια. Μόλις τις προάλλες διάβαζα ένα άρθρο στο οποίο ο συντάκτής του υπαινισσόταν το ίδιο πράγμα.

Hoi polloi is another hot potato. Pure Greek, the phrase means the many, though just as many people seem to deem the opposite. Chances are, by 2050, the hoi polloi will think the hoi polloi means the elite, thanks to those posh-sounding diphthongs. Not that Sue, or any other lexicographer, can reverse that trend. After all, a dictionary is book of the people.
 (Wordplay: It's all Greek to me.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

Έχεις δίκιο, Cougr, και εν μέρει μας παρέσυρε ο Lexo. Χρειάστηκε να φρεσκάρω τη μνήμη μου, μια και ο σχετικός διάλογος είναι ξεκαρδιστικός και τον είχα ανεβάσει εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15033-Philomena-και-Φιλομήλα

Η Φιλομήλα είναι απλοϊκή γυναίκα και είναι φανερό ότι χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο λανθασμένα. Οπότε η πρόκληση για τον μεταφραστή είναι να κάνει κάτι το αντίστοιχο. (Τεστάκι...)

Η λανθασμένη χρήση αναφέρεται και στο ODE:
2 *Hoi polloi* is sometimes used incorrectly to mean ‘upper class’, i.e. the exact opposite of its normal meaning. It seems likely that the confusion arose by association with the similar-sounding but otherwise unrelated word *hoity-toity*.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/hoi-polloi?q=hoi+polloi&searchDictCode=all


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά αφού στα αγγλικά μερικοί λένε "hoi polloi" και εννοούν το αντίθετο, τότε και στα ελληνικά πρέπει να παραμείνει ως έχει, δηλαδή, να καταλάβει ο θεατής από τα συμφραζόμενα ότι η κυρία το χρησιμοποιεί λάθος. Αλλιώς πάμε την περίπτωση ότι πρέπει να εξηγούμε τα πάντα στον θεατή, ακόμα και τον σαρκασμό, επειδή φοβόμαστε ότι δεν θα το καταλάβει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η Φιλομήλα είναι απλοϊκή γυναίκα και είναι φανερό ότι χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο λανθασμένα. Οπότε η πρόκληση για τον μεταφραστή είναι να κάνει κάτι το αντίστοιχο. (Τεστάκι...)


Αυτό λέω κι εγώ παραπάνω. Αλλά, στα αγγλικά είναι φανερό σε όσους ξέρουν την κανονική σημασία της φράσης ότι η Φιλομήλα κάνει λάθος. Επίσης, ο όρος είναι αδιαφανής για τον αγράμματο Άγγλο ομιλητή. Πώς θα μεταφερθούν αυτά στον Έλληνα; Ποια ελληνική έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται με τον ίδιο λανθασμένο τρόπο; (Όχι πάντως το «οι πολλοί».) Ή θα ξεχάσουμε το λάθος σ' αυτό το σημείο, όπως μπορεί να ξεχάσουμε ένα λογοπαίγνιο όταν δεν μας βγαίνει, και να δείξουμε σε άλλο σημείο ότι η Φιλομήλα κάνει τέτοια λάθη;


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2014)

"Και τον περιμένει στην εκκλησία η αλήτ".
Μπα, δεν θα το πιάσει ο θεατής. Ίσως χρειάζεται ένας δεσποινοστυλιανοπουλισμός εδώ. Κανένα "όλοι οι ιστοκράτες".


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 23, 2014)

Lexoplast said:


> Στην ταινία «Philomena» η υποτιτλίστρια έπιασε αρκετά καλά τα Αγγλικά, αν εξαιρέσουμε ένα



«we've come full circle» that's _γυρίσαμε πάλι στα ίδια_.
But «κάναμε μεγάλο κύκλο»? oh no, that's different. That's... _we went all the way around_ 


> αλλά είχε πρόβλημα στα Ελληνικά:


_And they’re all there waiting for him in the church, the hoi polloi > Η αφρόκρεμα τον περιμένει στην εκκλησία._

I agree, Lexoplast. The translation is a bit off.
What Philomena said is correct. Here are some alternate renditions:
_Kαι τον περιμένουνε τώρα στην εκκλησία όλοι, όλα τα τσιράκια/ο λαουτζίκος δηλαδή_


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Πώς θα μεταφερθούν αυτά στον Έλληνα; Ποια ελληνική έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται με τον ίδιο λανθασμένο τρόπο; (Όχι πάντως το «οι πολλοί».) Ή θα ξεχάσουμε το λάθος σ' αυτό το σημείο, όπως μπορεί να ξεχάσουμε ένα λογοπαίγνιο όταν δεν μας βγαίνει, και να δείξουμε σε άλλο σημείο ότι η Φιλομήλα κάνει τέτοια λάθη;


Δύο επιλογές βλέπω στον υποτιτλισμό:

1. Μεταφράζουμε αυτό που ήθελε να πει, όπως έκανε η εν λόγω υποτιτλίστρια, αν δεν φαίνεται από άλλα σημεία ότι η Φιλομήλα κάνει τέτοια λαϊκά λάθη. Κι όταν λέω «να φαίνεται» εννοώ να φαίνεται καθαρά, σε περιπτώσεις που να είναι προφανές ότι χρησιμοποιεί λανθασμένα κάποιες ανάλογες λέξεις ή φράσεις, γιατί αλλιώς χρεώνεται άδικα το λάθος στον υποτιτλιστή. Εφόσον βέβαια αυτό το σφάλμα δεν έχει ουρές, δηλαδή δεν έχει σημασία σε άλλο σημείο του έργου, και αν δεν εμφανίζονται άλλα παρόμοια. Η επιλογή της πάπιας, με το μεζεδάκι σφαγμένο στο γόνα.

2. Μεταφράζουμε αυτό που είπε, αφού βεβαιωθούμε ότι ο θεατής έχει ήδη άλλες ενδείξεις ότι η Φιλομήλα κάνει λάθη, φτάνοντας ακόμη και στο σημείο να κάνουμε κάποια επιδέξια μικροπροσαρμογή προηγουμένως ώστε να φανεί καθαρά αυτό. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, το «προηγουμένως» έχει σημασία, γιατί το συγκεκριμένο σφάλμα δεν είναι κάτι που βγάζει το μάτι του θεατή ώστε να αντιληφθεί αμέσως ότι είναι λανθασμένη χρήση του προσώπου του έργου. Όλα αυτά εφόσον κρίνουμε ότι είναι σημαντικό να αποδοθεί το λάθος της.

Σε κείμενο θα ήταν μάλλον πιο εύκολο, γιατί σε αντίθεση με τον θεατή (και μάλιστα στον κινηματογράφο), ο αναγνώστης μπορεί εύκολα να το ξαναδεί κι έχει εκ των πραγμάτων περισσότερη άνεση να το κατανοήσει, ακόμη και με δεύτερη ή τρίτη ανάγνωση. Δεν είναι βέβαια ό,τι καλύτερο να κάνουμε τον αναγνώστη να κοντοσταθεί και να ξαναδιαβάσει ένα απόσπασμα, όταν όμως έχει σημασία...

Ρε τι τραβάμε κι εμείς οι φιλοτίμες... :-(


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

SBE said:


> "Και τον περιμένει στην εκκλησία η αλήτ".
> Μπα, δεν θα το πιάσει ο θεατής. Ίσως χρειάζεται ένας δεσποινοστυλιανοπουλισμός εδώ. Κανένα "όλοι οι ιστοκράτες".



Δεσποινοστυλιανοπουλισμός! Μ' αρέσει, και η λέξη και ο τρόπος. 

...όλη η μπασκλασαρία... (αντί για τη _χαϊκλασαρία_) / ...όλοι οι μπασκλάς... (αντί για _χάι κλας_)

Ξένο το hoi polloi για τον αγγλόφωνο, θεατή και πρωταγωνιστή, ξένο και το basse classe για τον ελληνόφωνο.

Αλλά δεν έχω δει την ταινία και χωρίς να ξέρω, μόνο εικασίες κάνω. Ταιριάζει στο γενικό ύφος και τον τρόπο ομιλίας της Φιλομήλας;

Η δουλειά του υποτιτλισμού πρέπει να είναι πάντα, απαράβατα, hands on και βίντεο ον. Το *ον ουκ άνευ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2014)

Εγώ που έχω δει την ταινία ομολογώ ότι δεν πρόσεξα ότι η ηρωίδα έκανε τέτοια λάθη, κυρίως γιατι μιλούσε με απλοϊκό τρόπο, αλλά όχι κραυγαλέα. Κι η ταινία δεν είναι κωμωδία ώστε να λέει τέτοια αβέρτα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

... όλη η χάλι σοσάιετι... :)

Coastal, ξαναδιάβασε τα #7169-7170. Η μεταφράστρια σωστά το έχει μεταφράσει, αυτό _ήθελε_ να πει η Φιλομήλα, ότι είχε μαζευτεί όλη η αφρόκρεμα, όλος ο καλός κόσμος. Απλώς χάνεται η λαϊκή παραφθορά της σημασίας της λέξης. Μικρό το κακό, εν τέλει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αχ, δυστυχώς ξέρω και φιλόλογο που όλα τα "χθ" και "χτ" τα προφέρει "κτ". Δεν ξέρω αν τα γράφει κιόλας, αλλά σίγουρα τα προφέρει και μάλιστα πεντακάθαρα.



Δηλαδή λέει "αυτόκτων" και "εκτρικός";


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2014)

...
... Μετά λοιπόν τη διασκευή τού εν λόγω πεζογραφήματος σε θεατρική παράσταση και σε κινηματογραφική ταινία, ιδού τώρα και σε όπερα. Σπεύδω να ομολογήσω ότι η παράσταση της «Φόνισσας» που είδα, την περασμένη Τετάρτη, φιλοξενούμενη στην επιβλητική αίθουσα «Αλεξάνδρα Τριάντη», στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών, με κέρδισε, όπως *και το κοινό που είχε πληρώσει την αίθουσα* (οι δύο τελευταίες παραστάσεις αύριο 23, και την Τετάρτη 26 Νοεμβρίου). ...
www.efsyn.gr/arthro/toyti-i-mnimoniaki-katohi


Όλοι μαζί την πλήρωσαν την αίθουσα; Ματσωμένο το κοινό, αφού πλήρωσε ολόκληρη αίθουσα και μάλιστα στο Μέγαρο. 
Και τα σπασμένα, ποιος;

Ή μήπως *τη γέμισαν* και το «γέμισαν» πήγε να βάλει τα καλά του αλλά τελικά μασκαρεύτηκε;

Άλλο το «πληρώσατε μέχρι χαραγής» κι άλλο το «πληρώστε μέχρι τη χαραυγή».


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2014)

E, τί, τσάμπα θα πήγαν στην αίθουσα; 

Το οποίο μου θυμίζει το παλιό ανέκδοτο με τον φιλόλογο που πηγαίνει στο σινεμά και ρωτάει κάποιον που καθόταν δίπλα σε άδειανό κάθισμα: Η θέσις είναι πληρωμένη; για να πάρει απάντηση: τί να σου πω ρε φίλε, εγώ τη δική μου την πλήρωσα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Τώρα το θυμήθηκα αυτό: άρθρο του Παντελή Μπουκάλα για τη συνήθειά μας να λέμε «Μόνον εδώ γίνονται τέτοια πράματα...».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/791816/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/monon-edw-ginontai-tetoia-pramata

Εκεί διαβάζω:

Άγρια επεισόδια, με αιματηρές συγκρούσεις ανάμεσα σε «βαμμένους», γίνονται σχεδόν παντού. Στην Ιταλία και την Τουρκία, στη Ρωσία και την Ισπανία, στη Γαλλία, τη Σκωτία, την Αίγυπτο, τη Λατινική Αμερική. Αθλητικογενής βία δεν υπάρχει μονάχα σε χώρες όπου δεν υπάρχουν ομάδες και πρωταθλήματα (εντάξει, να εξαιρέσουμε το Λιχτενστάιν, τα νησιά Φερόες, ίσως και τη Δανία των ρούλιγκαν). Μόνο η Ινδία δεν είχε μέχρι τώρα πρωτάθλημα ποδοσφαίρου. Και πλέον απέκτησε και αυτή, αφού μια τέτοια αγορά, τεράστια, δεν μπορούσε να παραμείνει άλλο ακαλλιέργητη. Θα δούμε λοιπόν, όταν καλλιεργηθεί επαρκώς ο οπαδισμός, πόσο θ’ αντέξει *η θρυλούμενη βουδιστική απάθεια*.

Βουδιστική απάθεια στην Ινδία; Μα ο βουδισμός έχει φύγει από την Ινδία από το τέλος του 19ου αιώνα. Σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, οι βουδιστές είναι το 0,8% του πληθυσμού της Ινδίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή λέει "αυτόκτων" και "εκτρικός";


Λάθος διατύπωση, δεν τα λέει όλα "κτ", μερικά από αυτά. Π.χ. λέει "πηδήκτηκε", "συντάκτηκε", "κταποδάκι" και πολλά άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα. Και, εννοείται, μόνο "καληνύκτα", ποτέ "καληνύχτα". Εν ολίγοις, όπου υπάρχει λόγιος τύπος με κτ, όπως η νύκτα, χρησιμοποιείται πάντα αυτός, αλλά το κτ επεκτείνεται και σε λέξεις που δεν το είχαν ποτέ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2014)

Το κτήνος το κταποδάκι μια καληνύκτα δεν λέει!


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2014)

Είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι προέρχεται από στιγμιαία αβλεψία του γράφοντος (ιδίως αν το γράφει σωστά παρακάτω), κούραση του διορθωτή, μια άτυχη στιγμή, τέλος πάντων. Αναρωτιέσαι αν επηρέασαν οι _απώλειες_ ή οι _πωλήσεις_:

Η διαφορά σε σχέση με τις μαζικές *απωλήσεις* που βίωσαν και βιώνουν οι υπόλοιποι εργαζόμενοι στον ιδιωτικό τομέα είναι ότι στις τράπεζες οι αποχωρήσεις έγιναν μέσω εθελούσιων εξόδων
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5182973/xryses-etheloysies/

Δεν είναι μόνο του πάντως...

https://www.google.gr/search?q="απωλήσεις"


----------



## sarant (Nov 25, 2014)

Μπορεί ακόμα και οι αποχωρήσεις να επηρέασαν


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2014)

Σίγουρα, άμα δεν έχεις πωλήσεις, οι απωλήσεις οδηγούν σε απολύσεις. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Άλλωστε, μην ξεχνάμε πως το ρηχό, επαρχιώτικο, νεοπλουτίστικο, ανεπαρκές πολιτικό κατεστημένο ανεδείχθη μέσα από τον *συχνωτισμό* και την εξάρτηση από ένα εξίσου ρηχό, επαρχιώτικο, νεοπλουτίστικο μιντιακό σύστημα...
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_29/06/2011_447548​
> Έτσι τελειώνει το σημερινό σημείωμα του Αλέξη Παπαχελά. Κατάλαβα, αυτό πρέπει να φτιάχτηκε από τα _χνότα_, αφού για τη συχνή και στενή επαφή λέμε ότι ανακατεύουμε τα χνότα μας με τους άλλους. Το λένε κι άλλοι; Το λένε. Μήπως έχουν προσαρμόσει και την ορθογραφία, αφού τα *χνότα* τα γράφουμε πια με -_ο_-; Βεβαίως, να και ο *_συχνοτισμός_. Μα γιατί το γράφουν σαν να βγαίνει από τη λέξη _συχνός_; Η σύνθεση _συν + χνότο_ δεν δίνει -_γχ_-, όπως _σύγχρονος_; Μα ναι, ναι: σπάνιος ο *_συγχνοτισμός_, αλλά δείτε πιένες ο *_συγχνωτισμός_!
> 
> Όμως η λέξη για τη συχνή και στενή επαφή είναι *συγχρωτισμός*, το ρήμα *συγχρωτίζομαι* (συναγελάζομαι, συναναστρέφομαι), από το αρχαίο _χρως, χρωτός_ «δέρμα, σάρκα» (θα θυμάστε οι παλιότεροι την «κουρά εν χρω»).


Φρονώ πάντως ότι το «συγχνωτίζομαι» θα πρέπει να 'ναι μια απ' τις λέξεις που οφείλει να παρακολουθεί στο εξής η ομάδα σύνταξης του ΧΛΝΓ: :)





Όσο δε για το «συχνοτίζομαι», είναι κρίμα που ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν έχει ακόμη συντονίσει στην με-όμικρον γραφή τής λ. *χνότο*, διότι θα έκανε και καλή παρήχηση με το _συχνός_/_συχνότητα_.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 26, 2014)

Loved your quote, Zaz 
_Κομπιουτεράδες και ληστές δεν συγχνωτίζονται_

Sounds like the old Chinese saying:_
Between monasteries and convents there is no intercourse_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 26, 2014)

Γιατί, εσείς πιστεύετε ότι ο σύγχρονος Μαγκάρετ αν μιλούσε ελληνικά θα έλεγε συγχρωτίζονται; Μια χαρά το απέδωσαν.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 26, 2014)

Εγώ είπα ότι θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να παραδεχθούμε (και ν' αποδεχθούμε) ότι —για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο— η νέα αυτή λεκτική κατασκευή υπάρχει.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 26, 2014)

Ένα ωραίο που πρόσεξα σε ένα ντιβιντί που βλέπαμε χτες (μεταφορά του _Χαμένου κόσμου_ του Κόναν Ντόιλ, με τον Μπομπ Χόσκινς): οι εξερευνητές πέφτουν πάνω σε ένα μακάβριο είδωλο, ένα φετίχ, και ένας αναφωνεί: a fetish of the natives. Μετάφραση: ένα βίτσιο των ιθαγενών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2014)

Μπορεί να είχαν το βίτσιο να φτιάχνουν είδωλα.

Αυτό μου θυμίζει που έπαιζα με μια παρέα ταμπού, τις προάλλες, και η περιγραφή της διπλανής μου στην ομάδα της ήταν "το ... του κατηγορουμένου". Η κάρτα βέβαια έγραφε "ειδώλιο".:)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 27, 2014)

Στην είδηση που ακολουθεί, θέλω να προσέξετε πώς ο Père-Noël γίνεται «Πατέρας των Χριστουγέννων»:


> 65χρονος Γάλλος εφευρέτης διατείνεται ότι έλυσε το πρόβλημα της δυσοσμίας που προκαλείται από τα αέρια του ανθρώπινου οργανισμού, με μια σειρά από χάπια που λειτουργούν ως αποσμητικό εσωτερικού χώρου στον οργανισμό. Συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με τη Telegraph, ο Christian Poincheval ανέπτυξε μια σειρά από χάπια για τον μετεωρισμό που κάνουν τα αέρια να μυρίζουν σοκολάτα, τριαντάφυλλο και βιολέτα. Όπως δηλώνει τα χάπια αυτά είναι κατασκευασμένα από 100% φυσικά υλικά, όπως μάραθο, φύκια και τα βατόμουρα. Η μυρωδιά της σοκολάτας προστέθηκε μάλιστα στο εορταστικό πακέτο το οποίο μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος δώρο για τα Χριστούγεννα και έχει ονομαστεί «Πατέρας των Χριστουγέννων». Όπως λέει ο κ Poincheval η ιδέα για τα χάπια του ήρθε ένα βράδυ, ενώ απολάμβανε ένα πλούσιο γεύμα με μερικούς φίλους. «Η δυσοσμία στην ατμόσφαιρα προκαλούσε ασφυξία. Κάτι έπρεπε να γίνει!», δηλώνει.




Nickel: Προσέθεσα την είδηση από το μαρτυριάρικο διαδικτυακό αποθήκευμα.
http://imageshack.com/a/img912/3311/sXQpjz.jpg


----------



## Marinos (Nov 27, 2014)

(για κάποιο λόγο η είδηση εξαφανίστηκε από την πηγή μου... Μπορείτε όμως να τη διαβάσετε στο πρωτότυπο)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2014)

Σήμερα έλαβα με email το ακόλουθο μήνυμα:


> Βοηθήστε τα παιδάκια της πλατείας Συντάγματος
> 
> Ο τριάχρονος Αλί ξύπνησε και σήμερα το πρωί στα κρύα μάρμαρα της πλατείας Συντάγματος. Κοιμάται εδώ απ΄την περασμένη Τετάρτη με τη μητέρα του κι εκατοντάδες άλλους πρόσφυγες πολέμου της Συρίας – εξουθενωμένοι, άστεγοι και παγιδευμένοι στη γραφειοκρατία της ΕΕ. Αν όμως ενώσουμε τις φωνές μας τώρα, μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε να βρεθεί κατάλυμα για τον Αλί, πριν πέσει κι άλλο η θερμοκρασία.
> 
> ...


Κι εγώ η φιλάνθρωπη, το πρώτο που έπιασε το μάτι μου ήταν εκείνο το "τριάχρονος". Δεν είναι και σοβαρό, άλλωστε το υπόλοιπο κείμενο μια χαρά φαίνεται, αλλά ήταν μια ωραία αφορμή να το ποστάρω εδώ, να το δει και κάνα μάτι. ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> το πρώτο που έπιασε το μάτι μου ήταν εκείνο το "τριάχρονος".



Καλημέρα. Αυτό πρέπει να έχει κάποια επιρροή από το _δεκατριάχρονος_. Βρίσκω κάπου 180 στο Γκουγκλ — περίμενα περισσότερα. Είναι από τα λάθη που μ' αρέσουν και δεν θα με πείραζε και να διαδοθούν. 

https://www.google.gr/search?q="τρι...R+"τριάχρονης"+OR+"τριάχρονες"+OR+"τριάχρονα"


----------



## Earion (Dec 1, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, εγώ έχω ξεχάσει τα αγγλικά μου ή εκείνος (ή μάλλον εκείνοι) που έγραψαν το λήμμα στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια για την Αστυνομία Πόλεων και το μετέφρασαν κατά λέξη Cities Police;


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2014)

Earion said:


> Συγγνώμη, εγώ έχω ξεχάσει τα αγγλικά μου ή εκείνος (ή μάλλον εκείνοι) που έγραψαν το λήμμα στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια για την Αστυνομία Πόλεων και το μετέφρασαν κατά λέξη Cities Police;



Driven to tears - Urban Police 





Because "civil police" would nowadays be a bad joke, mostly.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2014)

Αν και ρητορικό το ερώτημά σου, πάρε:

http://books.google.gr/books?id=fA9rETs_wuIC


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 8, 2014)

Από υποτίτλους ταινίας:

13 years old = 13ων ετών.
61 years old = 61ος ετών.

Εντάξει, συνάδελφε. Τα ελληνικά σου παίρνουν άριστα. Γράφεις *δέκατων τρίτων* και *εξηκοστός πρώτος* και εννοείς *δεκατριών *και *εξήντα ενός.*


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 8, 2014)

Από την ίδια μετάφραση:

Mr. King, *pray tell*, why did you take the gun? = Κύριε Κινγκ, *για όνομα του Θεού*, γιατί πήρατε το όπλο;

reporter (πρακτικογράφος σε δικαστήριο) = καταγραφέας.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2014)

*Τι σημαίνει «χολαίνω»;*

Τι σημαίνει «χολαίνω» (ναι, με όμικρον); Κι ακόμη καλύτερα: Τι νόημα μπορεί να έχει η πρόταση «Ο καιρός χολαίνει την ενημέρωση» (όπως γράφτηκε στους υπότιτλους του αποψινού Criminal Minds);





.
Αν το μυαλό σας πήγε στη σημασία “κουτσαίνω” ή, στις συνηθέστερες (μεταφορικές) χρήσεις “υπολείπομαι”, “υπολειτουργώ”, “καρκινοβατώ”, “καθυστερώ”, “πάσχω” κττ, εκείνο το _χωλαίνω_ γράφεται με ωμέγα.

Τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι; Μήπως κάτι που σχετίζεται με τη χολή — όπως πχ κόβω τη χολή κάποιου ή τον ποτίζω χολή; Θα μπορούσε — αν όντως υπήρχε τέτοιο ρήμα· όμως δεν υπάρχει.

Εδώ το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς είναι ότι «ο καιρός δυσχεραίνει την ενημέρωση», ότι την δυσκολεύει, ότι την εμποδίζει — ή, πιθανότερα αυτό που είχε κι ο υποτιτλιστής στο μυαλό του, ότι την κωλύει. Κι ίσως εδώ να είναι και το κλειδί του γρίφου μας: Ο υποτιτλιστής σκέφτηκε το _κωλύει _αλλά το μπέρδεψε με το _χωλαίνει _(ή ίσως και να τα θεωρεί το ίδιο), κι από πάνω ανορθογράφησε και το /ο/ του.

Κι έτσι βέβαια προκύπτει ένα ακόμη θεματάκι: Μπορεί σε μια τέτοια, δλδ μεταφορική, χρήση το ρ. _χωλαίνω _να είναι μεταβατικό; Προσωπικά το βρίσκω να είναι στις μεταφορικές του σημασίες πάντα αμετάβατο (μέχρι σήμερα), αλλά το ΧΛΝΓ το δίνει και μεταβατικό χωρίς να διευκρινίζει το πώς και το γιατί (αντιθέτως, το ΛΝΕΓ αναφέρει ότι η μεταβατική χρήση αφορά αποκλειστικά την κυριολεκτική σημασία “κάνω κάποιον κουτσό”· το ΝΕΛ το δίνει μόνο αμετάβατο). Εσείς τι λέτε απ’ αυτού;

Με την ευκαιρία, να σημειώσουμε ότι το _χωλός _δεν συνδέεται ετυμολογικά ούτε με το _κουλός _[<αρχ. _κυλλός_] ούτε με το _κωλύω_.


ΥΓ Και για να έχετε και το πρωτότυπο (απ' το s07e07): «The weather must be affecting the upload.»


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

Ελπίζω να μη σε χολώσω , αλλά να μην κάνουμε μεταβατικό το (μεταφορικό) _χωλαίνω_ επειδή έτσι το ήθελε κάποιος που δεν ήξερε ούτε να το γράψει.


ΥΓ. Όσο για το «Και το δικό μου έπεσε», στα αγγλικά «I'm frozen up too», αναφέρεται στη σύνδεσή του με το διαδίκτυο. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να μη σε χολώσω , αλλά να μην κάνουμε μεταβατικό το (μεταφορικό) _χωλαίνω_ επειδή έτσι το ήθελε κάποιος που δεν ήξερε ούτε να το γράψει.


Νομίζω απ' τη διατύπωση της θέσης μου είναι σαφές ότι θεωρώ σόλοικη τη μεταβατική χρήση τού _χωλαίνω _στις μεταφορικές σημασίες. Αλλά κι απ' την άλλη δεν θέλω να είμαι κι απόλυτος για το τι μπορεί να μας επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

Κι εγώ ελπίζω από την επιλογή του ρήματος («χολώνω») να αφήνω να εννοηθεί ότι η διατύπωσή μου αποσκοπούσε στο λογοπαίγνιο και όχι σε παρερμηνεία της θέσης σου. 
Όσο για το μέλλον, μπορώ να είμαι απόλυτος μόνο σε σχέση με όσα του επιφυλάσσω εγώ. Τουλάχιστον ως προς τη μεταβατικότητα του _χωλαίνω_.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2014)

Ακούω τώρα στο Βήμα FM διαφήμιση για ένα χρηματιστηριακό προϊόν, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι είδους. Στο τέλος, ακούγεται η προειδοποίηση ότι τα προϊόντα αυτά δεν παρέχουν εξασφάλιση κέρδους και τέλος, η χαριστική βολή: «Πρόσθετοι περιορισμοί μπορεί να εφαρμοστούν». Προφανώς, η φράση αυτή μεταφράζει το αγγλικό *Additional restrictions may apply*, η οποία ωστόσο μεταφράζεται σε σωστά ελληνικά ως εξής: «Ενδέχεται να ισχύουν περαιτέρω περιορισμοί»/«Ενδέχεται να επιβληθούν περαιτέρω περιορισμοί» ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. 

Φαίνεται πως τσιγκουνεύτηκαν τα χρήματα να πάρουν επαγγελματία μεταφραστή εκεί στη διαφημιστική εταιρεία.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2014)

Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρη περί του επαγγελματία, Palavra· μην ξεχνάς ότι κάποιοι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές έχουν τόσο πολύ κολλήσει στην αντιστοίχιση apply = εφαρμόζω, που εφαρμόζουν ακόμη και το χειρόφρενο. :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhhVzJiMe-8#t=1875


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2014)

Zazula said:


> [...]που εφαρμόζουν ακόμη και το χειρόφρενο.


Πολύ θα 'θελα να δω πώς γίνεται αυτό :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 9, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Πολύ θα 'θελα να δω πώς γίνεται αυτό :devil:



Για να μυηθείς στον μυστικό αυτό κόσμο θα πρέπει να έχεις σπουδάσει εφαρμοσμένη μετάφραση.


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Είναι καταπώς φαίνεται συχνό το λάθος, αλλά εγώ δεν το είχα ξανασυναντήσει: θέλω να σου εφιστήσω την προσοχή. Ή, ανάποδα, αν το ρήμα είναι εφιστώ ή επιστώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2014)

Παλιά μου τέχνη κόσκινο:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-μικρολαθάκια)&p=55162&viewfull=1#post55162


----------



## Themis (Dec 10, 2014)

Το in.gr ξαναχτυπά, μπερδεύοντας τον _απολογισμό_ με τον _καταλογισμό_:
Εκκλήσεις για απολογισμό ευθυνών στην CIA μετά την έκθεση-κόλαφο


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2014)

Από υπότιτλο: mental cruelty = διανοητική σκλήρυνση.

Κατά πλάκας, θα έλεγα, μάλιστα. Ξεκαρδιστικής πλάκας.

Μιλάμε για τον ίδιο μεταφραστή που στη σκηνή όπου ψηλαφούν κάποιον για να δουν αν οπλοφορεί και τον ρωτάνε το κλασικό "Are you packing?" το μετέφρασε "Τα μαζεύεις;"

Και το beauty shop είναι "μαγαζάκι καλλονής".


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 11, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Από υπότιτλο: mental cruelty = διανοητική σκλήρυνση.



Γιατί, _cruel_ δεν είναι ο σκληρός; Γιατί να σκεφτούμε παρακάτω και να κουραστούμε κιόλας;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Γιατί, _cruel_ δεν είναι ο σκληρός; Γιατί να σκεφτούμε παρακάτω και να κουραστούμε κιόλας;


Σε άλλο σημείο της ταινίας μιλάει ένας ιδιοκτήτης βενζινάδικου για δολιοφθορά με κόψιμο του fuel line ενός αυτοκινήτου. 
Μετάφραση του fuel line στον υπότιτλο = τροφοδοτήρας καυσίμου. 
Ευρήματα στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο για τη λέξη "τροφοδοτήρας" = πέντε. 
Επαφή του μεταφραστή με την πραγματική ελληνική γλώσσα = μηδέν.

Α, και σε ένα άλλο σημείο ένας καθηγητής πιάνου φωνάζει στον μαθητή του: 
"Α-natural!" Δηλαδή, "Λα φυσικό". 
Μετάφραση: "Ντο ύφεση". 
Δύο λέξεις, δύο λάθη.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 11, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Α, και σε ένα άλλο σημείο ένας καθηγητής πιάνου φωνάζει στον μαθητή του:
> "Α-natural!" Δηλαδή, "Λα φυσικό".
> Μετάφραση: "Ντο ύφεση".
> Δύο λέξεις, δύο λάθη.



Σπάνιο παράδειγμα 100% λανθασμένης μετάφρασης! :-D :-D

(ΥΓ: κατάλαβα και εδώ τη σκέψη του συναδέλφου - αφού εμείς ξεκινάμε τις νότες με το ντο και οι Αμερικάνοι με το Α, άρα ντο = Α! 
Το «ύφεση» μάλλον το έβαλε γιατί του ήρθε πιο εύκολα, πού να ψάχνουμε τώρα να δούμε πώς λένε στη μουσική το natural...)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2014)

Κλασικό παράδειγμα μεταφραστή που αρνείται να ψάξει ένα απλούστατο πράγμα που τυχαίνει να μην ξέρει, και λειτουργεί με τη νοοτροπία, "Έλα, μωρέ, πολλοί θα το δούνε, λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν". Το ότι έχει το όνομά του στο τέλος της μετάφρασης δεν αποτελεί κίνητρο προφανώς.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Το «ύφεση» μάλλον το έβαλε γιατί του ήρθε πιο εύκολα, πού να ψάχνουμε τώρα να δούμε πώς λένε στη μουσική το natural...)



Μπορεί να είναι νέος. Το natural γι' αυτόν να είναι η ύφεση.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 12, 2014)

Ε, LOL, τότε! :-D


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2014)

Σε υπότιτλο, το πασίγνωστο Crazy Horse του Παρισιού μεταφράστηκε "Αφηνιασμένος Επιβήτορας"! Στον ίδιο υπότιτλο το mademoiselle έχει μείνει αμετάφραστο, ακριβώς όπως το βλέπετε. Δηλαδή, το mademoiselle δεν χρειάζεται ούτε καν μεταγραμματισμό, ενώ το Crazy Horse, που είναι ξακουστό χρειάζεται μετάφραση.

Στην ίδια ταινία, το υπέροχο χιούμορ του Πίτερ Σέλερς "my little laxative", ως τρυφερή προσφώνηση σε γυναίκα, μεταφράστηκε "σοκολατάκι ενεργείας μου".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2014)

Έχουμε πει στο παρελθόν για τους μεταφραστές που με μεγάλη άνεση ταυτίζουν άσχετες μεταξύ τους μονάδες, π.χ. εκτάρια και ακρ. Σήμερα μού έτυχε, στην ταινία που αναφέρω πιο πάνω, να δω ταύτιση των λίτρων με τα γαλόνια, προφανώς επειδή οι θεατές είναι πάντα αστοιχείωτοι και βλάκες. 

-How many gallons? (ρωτάει ο βενζινάς.)
-Twenty.

-Πόσα λίτρα; (γράφει ο υποτιτλιστής.)
-Είκοσι.


----------



## Resident (Dec 15, 2014)

Σήμερα στο in.gr: "Ειδικοί εμπειρογνώμονες θα ερευνήσουν τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις όποιες έγινε η φονική καραμπόλα στο Σχηματάρι..."


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2014)

Πρέπει να το διευκρινίζουμε αυτό στην Ελλάδα, όπου οι καρδιολόγοι γράφουν εξετάσεις για γυναικολογικά και οι ΩΡΛ για καρδιολογικά. Κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να έρθει ένας εμπειρογνώμονας αεροπορικών ατυχημάτων και να δώσει τη γνώμη του για το τροχαίο.


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2014)

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι υπερειδικοί υπερεμπειρογνώμονες επί παντός επιστητού είναι οι δημοσιογράφοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2014)

Και δη οι τηλεπαρουσιαστές τηλεειδήσεων και τηλεσχολιαστές.


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2014)

Ιδού ο πηχυαίος τίτλος (Το Βήμα):
*PwC:Η οικονομία θα λειτουργεί άνευ παραδοσιακών τραπεζών έως το 2030*

Ιδού η αντίδρασή μου: 

Και ιδού το κλειδί από τα συμφραζόμενα του υπότιτλου:
*Μέσω τεχνολογίας και όχι σε φυσικό επίπεδο οι τραπεζικές υπηρεσίες*

Προφανώς (δεν το έψαξα) η ξένη είδηση λέει *by 2030*. Οπότε θα έπρεπε να είναι *από το 2030*.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2014)

Είναι υπερβολικά σαφές το 2030. Καλύτερα: «Μέχρι το 2030 θα έχουν εκλείψει οι παραδοσιακές τράπεζες».


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2014)

Υποπτεύομαι προσθήκη στη Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων του Σαραντάκου:

O Ζεράρ Ντεπαρτιέ στις 19 Ιανουαρίου θα βρίσκεται στη χώρα μας και συγκεκριμένα στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής. Όσο για το λόγο που έρχεται στην Αθήνα; 
Όπως ανακοινώθηκε, θα απαγγείλει αποσπάσματα από τις «Εξομολογήσεις» του *Αγίου Αυγουστιανού*, ο οποίος, σαν alter ego του γνωστού ηθοποιού, έζησε έκλυτο βίο που ανακάλυψε το φως στην πίστη και μεταμορφώθηκε σε έναν από τους πιο ενάρετους φιλοσόφους στην Ιστορία.

Ζούγκλα η δημοσιογραφία.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 18, 2014)

Themis said:


> Υποπτεύομαι προσθήκη στη Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων του Σαραντάκου:
> 
> O Ζεράρ Ντεπαρτιέ στις 19 Ιανουαρίου θα βρίσκεται στη χώρα μας και συγκεκριμένα στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής. Όσο για το λόγο που έρχεται στην Αθήνα;
> Όπως ανακοινώθηκε, θα απαγγείλει αποσπάσματα από τις «Εξομολογήσεις» του *Αγίου Αυγουστιανού*, ο οποίος, σαν alter ego του γνωστού ηθοποιού, έζησε έκλυτο βίο που ανακάλυψε το φως στην πίστη και μεταμορφώθηκε σε έναν από τους πιο ενάρετους φιλοσόφους στην Ιστορία.
> ...



Μα, απλώς την υποπτεύεσαι; Είναι, βεβαίως, η χειμερινή μεταγραφική περίοδος και η διοίκηση και η τεχνική ηγεσία της ομάδας είχαν κάνει γνωστό ότι κινούνται για την απόκτηση επιτελικού μέσου. [δεν ξέρω αν ο παιχταράς θα έρθει πακέτο με τον "Φάουστ" της Σώτης]. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2014)

Πάνω που άκουγα το γνωστό ντουέτο από τους _Αλιείς μαργαριταριών_...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 18, 2014)

Themis said:


> Υποπτεύομαι προσθήκη στη Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων του Σαραντάκου:


Νομίζεις...

Κι εξάλλου αφού υπάρχει Αυγουστιανή, γιατί όχι και Αυγουστιανός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2014)

Γρήγορα, πριν έρθει ο Μαρίνος:

*Μονή Αυγουστιανών (Ωδείο Ρεθύμνου)*


----------



## Marinos (Dec 18, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γρήγορα, πριν έρθει ο Μαρίνος:
> 
> *Μονή Αυγουστιανών (Ωδείο Ρεθύμνου)*



Ο Μαρίνος, βρε, θα έλεγε *Τζαμί Νερατζέ (Ωδείο Ρεθύμνου)* :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Ο Μαρίνος, βρε, θα έλεγε *Τζαμί Νερατζέ (Ωδείο Ρεθύμνου)* :)



Ακριβώς. Και θα χάναμε τους Αυγουστιανούς. ;)


----------



## sarant (Dec 18, 2014)

Καταγράφεται η μεταγραφή για να ανακοινωθεί επισήμως με τα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια.

Ρογήρε, ποιος ειναι ο Φάουστ της Σώτης;


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2014)

Lifo, λεζάντα κάτω από φωτογραφία [προς το τέλος του σκρολαρίσματος] που δείχνει μια ομάδα από γυναίκες που κοιτάζουν προς το φακό:
_Οι κορυφαίες γυναίκες έμποροι τέχνης αναπαριστούν ένα πίνακα που συντελείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από άνδρες, τους μεγάλους παίχτες του χώρου το 1982 | Annie Leibovitz - Δεκέμβριος 2014_

Η εξήγηση:
The photo is not exhaustive—the universe of important women dealers is now too large for one photograph—but a re-creation of an image by Hans Namuth at Manhattan’s Odeon restaurant in 1982. That photo (on right) was a record of the moment’s most powerful art-world figures, nearly all of them men.

Μιλάμε για φοβερές γλωσσικές δεξιότητες!...


----------



## Earion (Dec 18, 2014)

sarant said:


> Ρογήρε, ποιος ειναι ο Φάουστ της Σώτης;



Αυτός εδώ.

Και Ρογήρος.

Και Sarant.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 18, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αυτός εδώ.
> 
> Και Ρογήρος.
> 
> Και Sarant.



Μπράβο, Earion! Μπράβο! :clap::upz:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2014)

Από υπότιτλο: "Και οι πλούσιοι δεν αρέσουν τη δουλειά."


Τα σχετικά σχόλια μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ως-θα-μ-άρεζε!&p=233854&viewfull=1#post233854


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2014)

Γ. Αποστολόπουλος (υπόθεση Χαϊκάλη): «ουδείς ασφαλέστερος εχθρός *εκ* του ευεργε[ν]τηθέντος».


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2014)

Από την ίδια ταινία που είδαμε πιο πάνω ότι ο μεταφραστής έχει εφεύρει δική του σύνταξη για το "αρέσω":

He put a "do not resuscitate" order on her hospital chart = Έβαλε "όχι αναβίωση" στον πίνακά της στο νοσοκομείο.

Brain dead, body better than ever = Εγκεφαλικά νεκρή με καλλίγραμμο σώμα.

We'd better do an EEG. = Ας κάνουμε ένα EEG.

His net worth was a million dollars = Η καθαρή του αξία ήταν ένα εκατομμύριο δολάρια.

(Μέσα σε λιγότερο από δύο λεπτά της ταινίας που κυκλοφόρησε σε DVD.)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2014)

Και το κερασάκι στην τούρτα της παραπάνω μετάφρασης: "Της Μαρία".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2014)

Άλλη μια απόδειξη αυτού που λέμε πιο πάνω για το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο:

After supper, I went to finish off some work in my study. = Μετά το φαγητό, πήγα ν' αποτελειώσω κάτι στο μελετητήριό μου.

If there's some chicken bouillon left. = Αν έμεινε καθόλου κοτόπουλο bouillon.

You go off with Miss Smith. =  Τραβολογάς με τη δίδα Σμιθ.​
Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πού μιλιούνται αυτά τα ελληνικά.


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2014)

Το 'χουμε ξανασυναντήσει αυτό, κάποιοι να μην έχουν ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή τους κάτι που κάποιοι άλλοι το έχουν ακούσει πλείστες όσες φορές.

Συμφωνώ μεν για το μελετητήριο, ωστόσο κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με το desk/office/bureau/study/cabinet = γραφείο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2014)

Από την εφημερίδα Έθνος:

Tα κυκλώματα δίνουν «προσφορές» διακοπών σε σαλέ στην Ελβετία ή την Αυστρία με 300 ή 500 ευρώ. Χειμωνιάτικες νύχτες στο Γκντανσκ, που θα κόστιζαν ακόμη και 1.000 ευρώ την ημέρα ή τις δύο μέρες, μέσα από τις απατηλές αγγελίες μπορεί να διατίθενται ακόμη και 300 ευρώ. 

Στο Γκντανσκ; Χμμμ... Δεν νομίζω να κοστίζουν 1000 ευρώ την ημέρα οι διακοπές στο Γκντανσκ της Πολωνίας -- με θέα τα ναυπηγεία, ίσως; Μάλλον το Γκστάατ εννοούσαν οι συντάκτες του άρθρου. Ποιος ξέρει; Στο μυαλό των νεότερων που δεν έχουν ζήσει τα ιστορικά γεγονότα με πρωταγωνιστή τον Λεχ Βαλέσα, αυτές οι δύο πόλεις μπορεί να μπερδεύονται επειδή τα ονόματά τους μοιάζουν λίγο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Μάλλον το Γκστάατ εννοούσαν οι συντάκτες του άρθρου.



Οπωσδήποτε. Μόνο που εμείς οι Μήτσοι, που δεν τα πάμε καλά με τα γερμανικά, ιδίως της Ελβετίας, το γράφουμε *Γκστάαντ*. (Κάποιοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα ούτε με το _Γκσταντ_.)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2014)

Από την εφημερίδα ΕΘΝΟΣ και τα δύο:

Όπως ανέφερε στο «Έθνος» ο κ. Βασιλόπουλος, τα επεισόδια ξεκίνησαν όταν ένας δημοτικός σύμβουλος της αντιπολίτευσης, «εκμεταλλευόμενος την παρουσία οπαδών της ΑΕΚ» προσπάθησε να συνδέσει τη συζήτηση για την ανάπλαση του άλσους (σχέδιο που σημειωτέον έχει απορριφθεί από τη Διεύθυνση Δασών) με την ανέγερση του γηπέδου της ΑΕΚ, «πυροδοτώντας», σύμφωνα με τον κ. Βασιλόπουλο «την έως τότε ομαλή διεξαγωγή του συμβουλίου».

Δυναμιτίζοντας εννοούσε, σωστά; Γιατί πώς γίνεται να πυροδοτήσεις, δηλαδή να προκαλέσεις την ομαλή διεξαγωγή, και αυτό να είναι κακό; Και πώς να πυροδοτήσεις κάτι που ήδη συνέβαινε;

Η Μαντόνα κύρηξε πόλεμο στους χάκερ.

Και στην έντυπη έκδοση και στην ηλεκτρονική.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2014)

"Το αδιέξοδο" έχει αντίθετο; Μα είναι "το διέξοδο", φυσικά. 

Πρώτα το είδα σε υπότιτλο:
Ο χορός είναι το καλύτερο διέξοδο. Είναι το πάθος μου, το διέξοδό μου. 

Και μετά το έψαξα στο Γκουγκλ και έμεινα έκθαμβη.


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2014)

Απόψε δεν έχει έξοδο, γιατί είναι μεγάλο το έξοδο. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2014)

Εδώ η Αυγή βάζει λάθη στο στόμα του Τσίπρα...

Λέει ο Τσίπρας στο περιστύλιο:
«Πολύ σύντομα ο λαός μας θα είναι ο πρωταγωνιστής στις εξελίξεις, θα υπάρξει διέξοδος και τη διέξοδο θα τη δώσει ο ελληνικός λαός και η Δημοκρατία».

Μπαίνει τίτλος στην είδηση:
Αλ. Τσίπρας: Στο κενό η κινδυνολογία, σύντομα το διέξοδο θα δώσει ο λαός
http://www.avgi.gr/article/5149302/...dunologia-suntoma-to-diexodo-tha-dosei-o-laos



Εγώ πάλι θέλω να καταγγείλω ένα από τα περίσσια «ως». Χτεσινό κείμενο (από μετάφραση) στα Νέα έλεγε:

Στη συνέχεια [το bitcoin] βούλιαξε κατά 56%, επίδοση που το καθιστά ως το νόμισμα με τη χειρότερη πορεία το 2014

Κι εδώ πολλά τα ευρήματα:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="καθιστά+ως"

Όμως, μετά το *καθιστώ* το κατηγορούμενο του αντικειμένου δεν θέλει ποτέ _ως_. Δεν λέμε «την κατέστησε ως έγκυο», πώς να το κάνουμε!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2014)

Τελικά το «διέξοδο» είναι το διπλό έξοδο;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 26, 2014)

Ο υποτιτλισμός του αμερικανικού Masterchef, στη Nova, είναι γενικά καλός (από το λίγο που έχω δει). Σήμερα όμως την πάτησαν μεγαλοπρεπώς: στο κλασικό παιδικό πιάτο _mac & cheese_ (μακαρόνια με τυρί), νόμισαν ότι το _mac_ σημαίνει «μπέργκερ» (προφανώς από τα McDonald's)! Υποθέτω ότι δεν έβλεπαν εικόνα όταν υποτίτλιζαν, αλλά δεν παραξενεύτηκαν που οι σεφ μιλούσαν διαρκώς για ζυμαρικά και pasta; :-D


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2014)

Δεν είναι λογικό να μην έβλεπαν εικόνα, επειδή αυτός ο τρόπος εργασίας ισχύει μόνο στις ταινίες του κινηματογράφου, τις οποίες οι εταιρείες διανομής δεν θέλουν να δώσουν στα χέρια του μεταφραστή για τον φόβο της αντιγραφής. Αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό ούτε εκεί δεν ισχύει πια, επειδή έχουν μπει στον χώρο οι ξένες εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού, οι οποίες δίνουν οπωσδήποτε βίντεο στον μεταφραστή, απλώς είναι χαμηλής ανάλυσης.

Η μόνη εξήγηση που δίνω είναι ότι ο μεταφραστής χρησιμοποιούσε έτοιμο template με τους αγγλικούς υποτίτλους και προχωρούσε από τον έναν υπότιτλο στον επόμενο χωρίς να βάζει καν το βίντεο να παίξει.

Αλλιώς, αν σκεφτώ την τρίτη περίπτωση, δηλαδή δεν είχε έτοιμο template και έβλεπε κανονικότατα το βίντεο και μετέφραζε, η ερμηνεία που δίνω είναι απόλυτη ασχετοσύνη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλιώς, αν σκεφτώ την τρίτη περίπτωση, δηλαδή δεν είχε έτοιμο template και έβλεπε κανονικότατα το βίντεο και μετέφραζε, η ερμηνεία που δίνω είναι απόλυτη ασχετοσύνη.



Ή εγκεφαλικό.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 27, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Η μόνη εξήγηση που δίνω είναι ότι ο μεταφραστής χρησιμοποιούσε έτοιμο template με τους αγγλικούς υποτίτλους και προχωρούσε από τον έναν υπότιτλο στον επόμενο χωρίς να βάζει καν το βίντεο να παίξει.


...που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες ίσως είναι αποδεκτό, αλλά όταν εσύ μεταφράζεις μπέργκερ και ο μάγειρας μιλάει συνεχώς για ζυμαρικά, δεν το ανοίγεις το ρημάδι το βίντεο να δεις περί τίνος πρόκειται; Τι να πω....


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2014)

Η αδυναμία του μεταφραστή να αναγνωρίσει κάτι πασίγνωστο όπως ένα καθημερινό αμερικάνικο φαγητό μάς θυμίζει πάλι ότι δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο πράγμα ο υποτιτλισμός όσο θέλουν να πιστεύουν όλοι οι κάτοχοι Λόουερ και Προφίσιενσι. Ότι μπορεί να την πατήσεις ανά πάσα στιγμή και μάλιστα στα πιο απλά πράγματα, με τα οποία προφανώς δεν έχεις καμιά τριβή όταν η επαφή σου με τη γλώσσα είναι μόνο από μερικά βιβλία που έκανες στο φροντιστήριο. Και τέλος, οι πιο επικίνδυνες πεπονόφλουδες είναι εκείνες που δεν τις βλέπεις καν. Αφού δεν ήξερε τι θα πει "mac and cheese", γιατί δεν το έψαξε; Επειδή προτίμησε να υποθέσει, παρά να το ψάξει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2014)

Και καλά, Φιλαράκια δεν έβλεπε ο τύπος, ποτέ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2014)

Και ας αναφέρουμε κάπου εδώ ότι τα αμερικάνικα mac(aroni) δεν έχουν σχέση με τις δικές μας σπαγγετίνες και τα μακαρόνια με κιμά αλλά είναι ένα κοντόχοντρο ζυμαρικό που μοιάζει περισσότερο με του παστίτσιου στο πάχος (και μόνο).


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2014)

Πρόκειται δηλαδή γιια το δικό μας μακαροτσίνι, που το φτιάχνουμε με χταποδάκι. 

Σκέφτομαι όμως ότι ίσως να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι Έλληνες που κάνουν το ίδιο λάθος, γιατί πριν λίγο καιρο είχε ανοίξει ένα βραχύβιο εστιατόριο ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας στο Λονδίνο το οποίο ήταν στην ουσία χαμπουργκεράδικό και λεγόταν when mac met cheese.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2014)

Αυτό το μακαροτσίνι τώρα το πρωτομαθαίνω (το ξέρω ως _κοφτό μακαρονάκι_).


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2014)

Θα είναι φαίνεται σαν τα τουτουμάκια, τα ξέρει η μισή Ελλάδα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2014)

Η άλλη μισή πάντως τα αγνοεί αμφότερα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2014)

Μακαροτσίνια


Μακαροτσίνια


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Κοφτό μακαρονάκι το ακούω από τη γιαγιά ως τη μάνα μου...
> 
> Μια Πατρινιά που έκανα στενή παρέα κάποτε ;) και μου μαγείρευε κιόλας... έλεγε πως μου φτιάχνει χταποδάκι με μακαροντσίνι... και ήταν και πεντανόστιμο!



*elbow macaroni = κοφτό μακαρονάκι, "κοράλλι"*

Κι εγώ κοφτό το ξέρω, αλλά το _μακαρο(ν)τσίνι_ λέγεται και στην Κέρκυρα. Φαίνεται πως είναι της δυτικής μισής Ελλάδας.

In North America, macaroni is most associated with the "elbow" shape commonly found in American-style macaroni and cheese. "Elbow macaroni" is also used in a milk pudding, similar to rice pudding, called macaroni pudding.






I got a girl named Bony Moronie
she's as skinny as a stick of macaroni

Larry Williams

Oh, how happy now we can be
makin' love underneath the apple tree


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2014)

Είπαμε ότι ο Μήτσος δεν ξέρει να διαβάζει αγγλικά, αλλά όχι να μην ξέρει να διαβάσει ούτε το όνομα του Πειραιά! 
Σύμφωνα με τον ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι, το Europa Cruise = Εουρόπα Κρούιζ και το Spirit of Piraeus = Σπίριτ οβ Πιραέους​!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2014)

Δύο μόνο δείγματα από την ποιότητα της αίτησης για την εφαρμογή της σύμβασης αποφυγής της διπλής φορολογίας μεταξύ Ελλάδος και ΗΒ. Ολόκληρο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών δεν είχε κάποιον να επιμεληθεί το κείμενο, ούτε στα ελληνικά ούτε στα αγγλικά. Και μετά κοροϊδεύουμε τις κινέζικες επιγραφές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 28, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Είπαμε ότι ο Μήτσος δεν ξέρει να διαβάζει αγγλικά, αλλά όχι να μην ξέρει να διαβάσει ούτε το όνομα του Πειραιά!
> Σύμφωνα με τον ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι, το Europa Cruise = Εουρόπα Κρούιζ και το Spirit of Piraeus = Σπίριτ οβ Πιραέους​!


Ναι το πρόσεξα κι εγώ. Κοντοστάθηκε λίγο και μετά το ξεφούρνισε, προφανώς δεν τον είχαν προετοιμάσει και πήγε αδιάβαστος (όταν η είδηση είναι φρέσκια φρέσκια αυτά παθαίνουμε).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2014)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να χρειάζεται προετοιμασία για να διαβάσεις το όνομα του Πειραιά στα αγγλικά. Ή το ξέρεις ή δεν το ξέρεις. Επίσης, είναι γνωστό εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ότι οι σούπερ αγγλομαθείς (not) Έλληνες δεν έχουν πάρει πρέφα ότι η κρουαζιέρα διαβάζεται "κρουζ", όχι "κρούιζ" και τα σκάφη cruiser δεν είναι κρούιζερ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 29, 2014)

Και στα πιο δυσάρεστα, ο ΔΟΛ ξορκίζει τη σοβαρότητα και κάνει (άθελά του) μακάβρια λογοπαίγνια.


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Σύμφωνα με τον ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι, το Europa Cruise = Εουρόπα Κρούιζ και το Spirit of Piraeus = Σπίριτ οβ Πιραέους​!



Εγώ βλέπω συνέπεια εδώ. Αν διαβάζεις το πρώτο εουρόπα κρούιζ(ε), το δέυτερο το διαβάζεις σπιριτ οφ πιραέους. Ε, για ενα οβ/οφ δεν θα σκάσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2014)

Μια και προφανώς βγήκατε όλοι για ψώνια, θα φέρω κάτι από τα Νέα, από τον συνήθως αξιόπιστο στην πληροφόρηση και προσεκτικό στα ελληνικά του Γιώργο Παπαχρήστο. Γράφει για τη κ. Μαριλένα Κοππά και τον ΓΑΠ με το καινούργιο του κόμμα:

Οπως μου εξηγήθηκε, όμως, *η περί ου ο λόγος κυρία*, όταν κλήθηκε από τον Γιώργο να καθορίσει τη στάση της, του δήλωσε ότι δεν μπορεί να το κάνει διότι τώρα είναι ΔΗΜΑΡ!!
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5193875/stigma-deyteras/

Το λάθος δεν είναι σπάνιο. Αν μάλιστα πιστέψουμε τα νούμερα, αυτοί που γράφουν το θεόστραβο «η περί ου ο λόγος» είναι διπλάσιοι από εκείνους που γράφουν «η περί ης ο λόγος».

Είχα κάποτε γράψει μια ιστορία με τίτλο «Ο Περιής και η Περιού», αλλά τρέχα γύρευε σε ποιον δίσκο είναι κρυμμένη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2014)

Διαβάζουμε σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες, μετάφραση όλα του «failure of the Greek Parliament to elect a president / to agree on a new president»...

...η αποτυχία της ελληνικής Βουλής να εκλέξει πρόεδρο...
και το ακόμα πιο κουλό:
...Η αποτυχία από την Βουλή των Ελλήνων να εκλέξει Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας...

Δηλαδή, στην Ελλάδα οι μισοί τουλάχιστον (με βάση κάποια διαδικτυακή δημοσκόπηση που πήρε το μάτι μου) το θεωρούν επιτυχία, αλλά στο εξωτερικό όλοι το θεωρούν αποτυχία; Όχι, βέβαια. Απλώς έτσι λένε οι αγγλόφωνοι το γεγονός ότι η Βουλή των Ελλήνων δεν εξέλεξε / δεν κατάφερε να εκλέξει Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας. Δηλαδή, στα αγγλικά το _failure_ δείχνει μόνο μια αρνητική διατύπωση, δεν είναι αξιολογικό. (Σε επίπεδο αξιολόγησης τούς έχω ικανούς να χρησιμοποιήσουν βαρύτερους χαρακτηρισμούς.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2014)

Από τον σημερινό Κασιμάτη, με τη γνωστή δόση υπερβολής:

Μαζί με το «Norman Atlantic», μαζί με τα δυόμισι χρόνια θυσιών του ελληνικού λαού, χθες δέχθηκε τη σφαλιάρα της μοίρας και η ελληνική γλώσσα, διά στόματος Μιλτιάδη Βαρβιτσιώτη υπουργού. Στις δηλώσεις του σχετικά με την πυρκαγιά του οχηματαγωγού βορείως της Κέρκυρας, ο συμπαθής κατά τα λοιπά υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας αμόλησε δύο τρομερές «τορπίλες» εναντίον της μητρικής γλώσσας του. Το πρώτο: «έχουν διασωθεί τριακόσιοι ενενήντα ένα», είπε (η ακρίβεια του αριθμού δεν έχει σημασία), αντί για «τριακόσιοι ενενήντα ένας», αφού μιλούσε για επιβάτες. Και το δεύτερο: «έχουν περισυνελλέξει», αντί «έχουν περισυλλέξει». Θα αμόλησε και άλλα πιο γλαφυρά, αλλά δεν άντεξα να ακούσω περισσότερο. Ηταν τόσο θλιβερό...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/797686/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-dikaiwsh-toy-8rasoys


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2014)

Στη συνέχεια, ο υπουργός μίλησε και για «φορτηγά που είχαν επιβιβαστεί» (ήμουν αυτήκοος μάρτυρας), αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι ο συγκεκριμένος υπουργός δεν αποτελεί και τέρας ευφράδειας...


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2014)

Η ελληνική γλώσσα καταβασανίστηκε για μια ακόμα φορά, ομολογουμένως. 
Στη Ναυτεμπορική έγραφε χτες ότι βρέθηκαν κάποιες σοροί στη θάλασσα. Η λέξη πτώμα (όπως κι η λέξη ναυαγός για τους ναυαγούς) δεν ακούστηκε σχεδόν καθόλου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία: Μπορεί να υπάρχουν ναυαγοί όταν δεν έχουμε ναυάγιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2014)

Εννοείς ότι δεν έχουμε βύθιση ή προσάραξη, άρα δεν έχουμε και ναυάγιο; Τι έχουμε τότε, όμως; Ναυτική αβαρία μεγάλης έκτασης; Εγκατάλειψη κινδυνεύοντος σκάφους;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2014)

Το ίδιο που έχουμε κι όταν εκδηλωθεί φωτιά (χωρίς σύγκρουση, εκτροχιασμό, πτώση κλπ) σε άλλο μεταφορικό μέσο (π.χ. λεωφορείο, τρένο, αεροσκάφος κλπ) με νεκρούς: *δυστύχημα*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2014)

Και απλώς _διασωθέντες (ή μη) επιβάτες_ αντί _ναυαγοί_;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και απλώς _διασωθέντες (ή μη) επιβάτες_ αντί _ναυαγοί_;


Επιζήσαντες ή νεκροί.
Διασωθέντες ή μη-διασωθέντες (=νεκροί & αγνοούμενοι).


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2014)

Εγώ ναυαγούς τους λέω όλους. Πιο στρωτό από τους επιζήσαντες και με πιο απλό θηλυκό.


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2014)

Στο μεταξύ κι άλλη μια πόλη προοστίθεται στη χώρα των αγνώριστων. Πριν από λίγο στις ειδήσεις του Μέγα, στους υπότιτλους της αναμετάδοσης της ανταπόκρισης Ιταλού δημοσιογράφου γίνεται αναφορά στην πόλη _Βαλόνα της Αλβανίας_. 

Για όσους δεν το έπιασαν ακόμα πρόκειται για την Αυλώνα, ιταλιστί Βαλόνα, αλβανιστί Βλόρε/α, Vlorë [ˈvlɔɾə]


----------



## Zazula (Dec 31, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ ναυαγούς τους λέω όλους.


E, με το ίδιο σκεπτικό τότε, και κάποιοι «σορούς» λένε όλα τα πτώματα. :)
Και, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, έχουν και το ΧΛΝΓ με το μέρος τους.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 31, 2014)

Μίλησε ο Τσίπρας για «νεοποτισμό» (αντί _νεποτισμό_) κι έφαγε κάποιο κράξιμο — αλλά, εν τη ρύμη του λόγου, τέτοια λάθη γίνονται. Εδώ όμως ο υποτιτλιστής είναι βέβαιος ότι η σωστή μορφή της λέξης είναι _νεοποτισμός _(απ' το χθεσινό Grey's Anatomy στον Σκάι):


----------



## Zazula (Dec 31, 2014)

Στο προχθεσινό Mayday στο Μακεδονία το «gross weight» αποδόθηκε «τεράστιο βάρος» (αντί του ορθού «μικτό βάρος»). Επισημαίνεται ότι ο συγκεκριμένος όρος είναι του γενικού λεξιλογίου, κι όχι αποκλειστικά του αεροναυπηγικού — οπότε και το λάθος ακόμη μεγαλύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2014)

Ανάποδοι άνθρωποι αυτοί down under. Κάνουνε τη μέρα νύχτα!


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 31, 2014)

Δείτε αυτήν τη διαφήμιση και προσέξτε τους υπότιτλους.

Την πόσταραν 2 φορές, με 20 μέρες διαφορά, με τους ίδιους υπότιτλους και κανείς δεν πήρε χαμπάρι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2015)

Εξαιρετική προσφορά του dharvatis [εδώ], που αξίζει καλύτερη προβολή:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2015)

There is (a kind of) method in its madness.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2015)

Ξεχωρίζω το Δραμβουιέ, το Μποσουάνδελινγ (που δεν ξέρω τι είναι) και το Σίβας Ρινγάλλ. Αλλά και το Μπαλεντίνεσ πολύ μ' αρέσει.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 1, 2015)

Μα γράψ' το σωστά, γιατί η μισή μαγεία είναι τα δύο κεφαλαία αρχικά: «ΜΠαλεντίνεσ», αφού ΜΠ=B :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία: Η διαδεδομένη μεταγραφή μπορεί να είναι «Σάουθερν Κόμφορτ», αλλά προτείνω σε άλλες χώρες να το παραγγέλνετε σαν «Σάδερν Κάμφερτ».


----------



## Irini (Jan 2, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Ξεχωρίζω το Δραμβουιέ, το Μποσουάνδελινγ (που δεν ξέρω τι είναι) και το Σίβας Ρινγάλλ. Αλλά και το Μπαλεντίνεσ πολύ μ' αρέσει.




Μου πήρε λίγο χρόνο αλλά το βρήκα! Boswandeling

Εδώ τα γκουγκλοαποτελέσματα αλλά μιας και, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, το ποτό είναι ολλανδικό και από ολλανδικά δεν σκαμπάζω γρυ, είπα να κοτσάρω ένα στ' αγγλικά που τα κατέχω (σε γενικές γραμμες μόνο καθώς σήμερα ό,τι του φανεί του λωλο-Στεφανή τ' αγγλικά μου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> There is (a kind of) method in its madness.



Αντιστοιχία B > ΜΠ (και μάλιστα αυστηρά στην αρχή των λέξεων)
Αντιστοιχία Ω > W



Irini said:


> Μου πήρε λίγο χρόνο αλλά το βρήκα! Boswandeling
> [...] μιας και, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, το ποτό είναι ολλανδικό [...]



Ολλανδικό είναι και το Beerenburger, πράγμα που μας βοηθάει να κάνουμε μια πρώτη εκτίμηση για την προέλευση του κειμένου· ίσως ελληνικά της Νότιας Αφρικής;


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2015)

Μα κι αυτοί, κρεμ ντε μεντ το πίπερμαν!
Και μια που μας διορθώνει το νότιο ποτό ο Νίκελ, να αναφέρω κι εγώ ότι το Τζέιμσον αν το ζητήσετε έξω να το ζητήσετε Τζέμισον (τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με τη διαφήμιση της εταιρίας).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: Η διαδεδομένη μεταγραφή μπορεί να είναι «Σάουθερν Κόμφορτ», αλλά προτείνω σε άλλες χώρες να το παραγγέλνετε σαν «Σάδερν Κάμφερτ».



Το πρώτο είναι δεδομένο, αλλά το δεύτερο μάς ξαναφέρνει στην συζήτηση για το _multimedia_. Όσο για το -fort, κατά την γνώμη μου υπάρχει επιρροή από το _fort_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 3, 2015)

Προχτές πήρε το μάτι μου, σε ένα παλιό γουέστερν με το Μάρλον Μπράντο ως "δε Κιντ" Ρίο, κάποιον να λέει "Γρήγορα! Ο Ρουράλες!" και να φεύγουν τρέχοντας, μην τους πιάσει ο Ρουράλες που τους κυνηγάει. Όμως Rurales δεν είναι κύριο όνομα, αλλά η ονομασία ενός παλιού σώματος έφιππης αστυνομίας του Μεξικού [Cuerpo de Policía Rural, Guardia Rural, los Rurales (nombre popular)]

Και ναι μεν την πρώτη φορά του το συγχώρεσα, διότι από τα αγγλικά μετέφραζε ο άνθρωπος, και ιδίως αν είχε σενάριο που το είχε με κεφαλαίο αρχικό εύκολα μπορεί να το πέρασε για κύριο όνομα, αλλά λίγο αργότερα μαθαίνουμε ότι "ο Ρουράλες ήταν σε όλο τον τόπο" και εύλογα αναρωτιόμαστε πόσο χοντρός πρέπει να ήταν αυτός ο Ρουράλες, ή μήπως ήταν πανταχού παρών;

Να λοιπόν που η Νομανσλάνδη απέκτησε και τον έφιππο Μεξικανό αστυνομικό της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2015)

Ο Ρουράλες δεν είναι ο χωριάτης ξάδελφος του Φεδεράλες; :devil:


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2015)

Σε άρθρο στα Νέα, «Πόσο τρομακτική μπορεί να γίνει η Ελλάδα;», μετάφραση από το «How scary can Greece get?» του Bloomberg:

Η πρόταση:
Η ένδειξη αυτή προέβλεψε ότι θα αποτύγχανε η προσπάθεια του Πρωθυπουργού Αντώνη Σαμαρά να εκλεγεί πρόεδρος.
αποδίδει το:
That indicator proved prescient in divining that Prime Minister Antonis Samaras's gamble on whom to pick as president would fail.

Μα δεν είναι φανερό ότι το ελληνικό μπορεί να έχει δύο ερμηνείες και ότι η πρώτη, η πιο φυσιολογική, είναι και λανθασμένη;


Ο Γ. Παπαχρήστος, για δεύτερη φορά μέσα σε λίγες μέρες, πέφτει θύμα της λόγιας έκφρασης:

Προσέξτε με παρακαλώ, διότι θα αναφέρω τώρα σοβαρά πράγματα *περί της περί ου ο λόγος σημειολογίας*: 3 του Σεπτέμβρη γεννήθηκε το ΠΑΣΟΚ «διά χειρός» Ανδρέα, 3 του Γενάρη θα γεννηθεί «διά χειρός» Γιώργου το κόμμα που θα διαδεχθεί το ΠΑΣΟΚ και θα ανασυγκροτήσει τη δημοκρατική παράταξη. Τέλεια!
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5194918/stigma-paraskeyhs/


Και μια ωραία παγίδα, με το _πολύ_. Το _πολύ_ ανήκει στα ομόηχα που πρέπει να μας κάνουνε να στεκόμαστε και να σκεφτόμαστε δυο φορές πριν αποφασίσουμε πώς θα το γράψουμε. Τέτοια είναι τα _-ήστε/-είστε_ (_ακολουθήστε_ ή _ακολουθείστε_), τα _-λ-/-λλ-_ (_να καταβάλλετε_ ή _να καταβάλετε_;), _-ετε_ ή _-εται_ (_χάνετε_ ή _χάνεται_;).

Έγραψε χτες ο Π. Μανδραβέλης:
Πρώτον: δεν απέμεινε και πολύ ελεύθερη γη προς αξιοποίηση.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/797810/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/prostateyontas-ta-poyrnaria

Εδώ προφανώς δεν πρόκειται για γη που είναι «πολύ ελεύθερη», αλλά για «ελεύθερη γη» που δεν είναι «πολλή».


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2015)

Με κυνηγετικό μαχαίρι σκότωσε τον κουνιάδο του, τη 42χρονη σύζυγό του και το 12χρονο παιδί τους ο 55χρονος δράστης της τριπλής ανθρωποκτονίας που έγινε το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής στο εσωτερικό οικίας στην περιοχή του Ωραιοκάστρου.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231374818

Φρικτό. Και θα μπορέσω να καταλάβω τις λεπτομέρειες αν με βοηθήσετε. Ο δράστης σκότωσε τον κουνιάδο του, δηλαδή τον αδελφό της συζύγου του. (Πρώτη αλλά όχι κυριότερη απορία: Ο κουνιάδος δεν έχει ηλικία;) Κυριότερη απορία: Ποιοι είναι τα άλλα θύματα; Η διατύπωση δεν κάνει σαφές αν ο δράστης σκότωσε τη δική του γυναίκα και το δικό του παιδί ή τη γυναίκα και το παιδί του κουνιάδου του.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2015)

Αποφασίστε! Διότι άλλο ΚΙΔΗΣΟ και άλλο ΚΙΣΟΔΗ. (Για να μην πω τίποτα για την παύλα...)








http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231374859


Έτσι κι αλλιώς, θυμίζει αναγραμματισμό του _δοκησίσοφου_.



Προσθήκη:
Το σωστό βέβαια είναι «Κίνημα Δημοκρατών Σοσιαλιστών». ΚΙΔΗΣΟ. Με ιστότοπο: tokinima.gr


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Με κυνηγετικό μαχαίρι σκότωσε τον κουνιάδο του, τη 42χρονη σύζυγό του και το 12χρονο παιδί τους ο 55χρονος δράστης της τριπλής ανθρωποκτονίας που έγινε το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής στο εσωτερικό οικίας στην περιοχή του Ωραιοκάστρου.
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231374818
> 
> Φρικτό. Και θα μπορέσω να καταλάβω τις λεπτομέρειες αν με βοηθήσετε. Ο δράστης σκότωσε τον κουνιάδο του, δηλαδή τον αδελφό της συζύγου του. (Πρώτη αλλά όχι κυριότερη απορία: Ο κουνιάδος δεν έχει ηλικία;) Κυριότερη απορία: Ποιοι είναι τα άλλα θύματα; Η διατύπωση δεν κάνει σαφές αν ο δράστης σκότωσε τη δική του γυναίκα και το δικό του παιδί ή τη γυναίκα και το παιδί του κουνιάδου του.




Ο κουνιάδος ήταν συνομήλικος του δράστη και τα άλλα θύματα ήταν η σύζυγος και το παιδί του πρώτου. Αλλά κι εγώ θα μπερδευόμουν με την διατύπωση του in.gr.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Ρουράλες δεν είναι ο χωριάτης ξάδελφος του Φεδεράλες; :devil:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Μόλις θυμήθηκα ότι εχτές το βράδυ στη Βουλή ο Φραγκίσκος Φερδινάνδος πριν γίνει πτώμα έκανε κι ένα πέρασμα από την Τριέστη. Η παλιά καλή Τεργέστη, τι απόγινε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2015)

Την πάτησε η παγκοσμιοποίηση.


----------



## rogne (Jan 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το σωστό βέβαια είναι «Κίνημα Δημοκρατών Σοσιαλιστών». ΚΙΔΗΣΟ. Με ιστότοπο: tokinima.gr



Κανονική νεκρανάσταση (δεν το πολιτικοποιώ άλλο, μη μεταφερθεί και χαθούν τα ωραία με το ΚΙΣΟΔΗ και την παύλα).


----------



## rogne (Jan 3, 2015)

rogne said:


> Κανονική νεκρανάσταση (δεν το πολιτικοποιώ άλλο, μη μεταφερθεί και χαθούν τα ωραία με το ΚΙΣΟΔΗ και την παύλα).



Αναγκάζομαι να επανέλθω, γιατί η παύλα κάνει βόλτες: _Γ. Παπανδρέου: Το Κίνημα Δημοκρατών – Σοσιαλιστών θα γράψει ιστορία_


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2015)

Βρε παιδιά, μπας κι έχει καταργηθεί ο όρος «στρατιωτικό πραξικόπημα» (ή, σε ορισμένες ιστορικές χρήσεις, «κίνημα») κι έχει γίνει «στρατιωτικό χτύπημα»; Διαβάζω το βικιλήμμα για τη Δεύτερη Ελληνική Δημοκρατία και βλέπω:

...μέχρι τη συντριβή του σε ένα στρατιωτικό χτύπημα που αποκατέστησε τη μοναρχία.
Στη πόλωση προστέθηκε η συνεχόμενη συμμετοχή των στρατιωτικών στην πολιτική που οδήγησε σε διάφορα χτυπήματα και προσπάθησε τα χτυπήματα και αποσταθεροποίησε τον τότε πολιτικό κόσμο. :huh:
Η εκλογική νίκη του Λαϊκού Κόμματος το 1933, και δύο αποτυχημένα χτυπήματα των Βενιζελιστών, προετοίμαζαν το έδαφος για την αποκατάσταση του βασιλιά Γεώργιου Β’.
Ο πρώτος Πρόεδρος της ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας ήταν ο Παύλος Κουντουριώτης, ναύαρχος και υποστηρικτής του Βενιζέλου που παραιτήθηκε μετά από ένα χτύπημα το 1925.
Τον διαδέχθηκε ο αρχηγός του στρατιωτικού χτυπήματος Θεόδωρος Πάγκαλος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2015)

Τι είναι αυτό, μετάφραση του γαλλικού _coup _σκέτου;


----------



## Costas (Jan 3, 2015)

(από in.gr)
Απευθυνόμενος στους πολίτες, τους κάλεσε να ανακαλέσουν στη μνήμη τους τα λόγια του Θεμιστοκλή στον Ευρυβιάδη, «άκουσον μεν πάταξον δε» :woot:

Δε φαντάζομαι να είπε ο Βενιζέλος τέτοια κοτσάνα, αν και του αξίζει ως περιεχόμενο!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2015)

Costas said:


> Απευθυνόμενος στους πολίτες, τους κάλεσε να ανακαλέσουν στη μνήμη τους τα λόγια του Θεμιστοκλή στον Ευρυβιάδη, «άκουσον μεν πάταξον δε» :woot:
> Δε φαντάζομαι να είπε ο Βενιζέλος τέτοια κοτσάνα, αν και του αξίζει ως περιεχόμενο!


Είδες πόσα ευρήματα για «άκουσον μεν πάταξον δε» υπάρχουν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2015)

Ο ΒΒ είπε, βέβαια, «πάταξον μεν, άκουσον δε» (εδώ, στο 4:30).


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2015)

Από τα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου, που εκτάκτως έγιναν κυριακάτικα, ξεχώρισα τον τίτλο του tvxs: 

*Αποτυχής η δεύτερη προσπάθεια εισόδου στο γκαράζ του Norman Atlantic*
http://tvxs.gr/news/eyropi-eop/apotyxis-i-deyteri-prospatheia-eisodoy-sto-gkaraz-toy-norman-atlantic

Το επίθετο το βρίσκουμε σε κάποια κείμενα από τα Νόθα (Spuria) του Πλάτωνα:
Οὐδέ γε εὐβουλότερος οὐδὲ κακοβουλότερος ἕτερος ἑτέρου εἶναι, εἰ καὶ μὴ ἐπιτυχέστερος καὶ ἀποτυχέστερος εἴη τοῦ μὴ ὄντος. 

Το βρίσκουμε και σε κάποια νεότερα που μας φυλάει το Google, π.χ.

Επιτυχείς και αποτυχείς αποκρατικοποιήσεις
http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=102515

Μετά από επανειλημμένες (αποτυχείς ή επιτυχείς) προσπάθειες εφαρμογής υποχρεωτικής σίτισης της Σεμπρά Ασκερί, 
http://www10.rizospastis.gr/wwwengine/story.do?id=639234&publDate=

Αποτυχής Κατάσταση (Failed State)
http://www.wikiwand.com/el/Συναλλαγές_Βάσεων_Δεδομένων_(SQL_Server)

https://www.google.gr/search?q="αποτυχής"+OR+"αποτυχείς"

και άλλα πολλά τέτοια. Που φτάνεις να λες «Γιατί όχι;».


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

στο χώρο όπου θα γινόταν ο καθυγιασμός των υδάτων στον Πειραιά / μετά την τελετή καθυγιασμού των υδάτων στον Πειραιά (Το Βήμα)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 8, 2015)

Έτσι που είναι τα ύδατα, έναν καθυγιασμό τον χρειάζονται...


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2015)

Οι πηγές ανέφεραν ότι μετά την επιστροφή του Σαΐντ από την Υεμένη, τα δύο αδέλφια είχαν κρατήσει χαμηλό προφίλ και δεν είχαν *επιστήσει *καθόλου την προσοχή των γαλλικών αρχών ή των υπηρεσιών ασφαλείας. 
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231376042

Δεν είχαν _τραβήξει_ την προσοχή. Εφιστούμε την προσοχή κάποιου όταν θέλουμε να τον κάνουμε να προσέξει: _Θα ήθελα να επιστήσω την προσοχή σας στη σωστή χρήση της έκφρασης._


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2015)

Χθες, στο MTV: δεν **προπονούσε* αντί για *δεν προπονείσαι*. Γενικώς, το επίπεδο των υποτίτλων τους είναι τόσο χαμηλό που αναρωτιέμαι αν τους κάνουν με μεταφραστήρι. Αξίζουν δικό τους νήμα, δηλαδή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2015)

_Σε μένα μιλούτε καλέ κύριε;_


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 10, 2015)

Ξέρω (δηλαδή φαντάζομαι) πόσο δύσκολο είναι να μιλάς μπροστά σ' ένα ραδιοφωνικό μικρόφωνο χωρίς γραπτό κείμενο, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να μη γελάσω όταν κάποια παρουσιάστρια εκπομπής είπε:
"Θα σας κρατούμε συνεχώς ενήμερους για όσα συμβαίνουν στη *γαλλική χώρα*."


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2015)

Είπε ο Τζακ Νίκολσον, σύμφωνα με το in.gr.

«Νιώθω πως έχω ακόμα άγρια καρδιά αλλά με χτύπησε η ηλικία».

Άγρια καρδιά; Μήπως εννοούσε τρελή, άτακτη, ατίθαση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2015)

> Jack knows he may be fighting a losing battle with his solitary fate. “I’m definitely still wild at heart, but I’ve struck biogravity,” he says. “I can’t hit on women in public anymore. I didn’t decide this; it just doesn’t feel right at my age.



*Jack Nicholson Fears He’ll End Up Alone After a Lifetime of Chasing Beautiful Women* (_Closer_ Magazine)

Αφού δεν τόλμησαν να αποδώσουν το _biogravity_, ας έλεγαν «η καρδιά μου χτυπάει ακόμη παθιασμένα» ή κάτι ανάλογο, τουλάχιστον (να ταιριάζει και με την υπόλοιπη συνέντευξη).

Για το _biogravity_ θα δοκίμαζα κάτι σαν _κατήφορος της ηλικίας_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για το _biogravity_ θα δοκίμαζα κάτι σαν _κατήφορος της ηλικίας_.


Αυτό δεν είναι που λέμε «έχω βαρύνει πια»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι που λέμε «έχω βαρύνει πια»;



Ναι, αμέ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2015)

Και έχω πάρει την κάτω βόλτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2015)

Και "με πήραν τα χρόνια";


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Νεολογισμάρα, ε, το *biogravity*; Αυτό το κακό κάνουν τα χρόνια: μας βαραίνουν, μας προσγειώνουν, μας σοβαρεύουν. (Όχι όλους...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2015)

Άλλωστε, οι δανειστές είναι οπαδοί της real politic, στο τέλος της ημέρας θα φερθούν λογικά, δεν θα πυροβολήσουν τα πόδια τους.

Του Καμπουράκη, στο protagon.gr.

Πρώτα απ' όλα, η σύμφραση, έτσι γραμμένη, είναι ανύπαρκτη σε όλες τις γλώσσες (με εξαίρεση κάποια πολύ περίεργη διατύπωση στα αγγλικά που θέλει φαντασία να τη βρεις). Ο όρος είναι γερμανικός, γράφεται μία λέξη, με κεφαλαίο στην αρχή και k στο τέλος. Και προφέρεται «ρεάλ πολιτίκ» και γράφεται έτσι ακριβώς στα ελληνικά ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, «ρεαλπολιτίκ» (έτσι το βρίσκουμε στο ΛΝΕΓ — και μόνο σ' αυτό). 

Για την αληθινή ή πραγματική πολιτική ή τον πολιτικό ρεαλισμό είναι βέβαιο ότι γνωρίζουν οι δανειστές. Ελπίζω να ξέρουν και οι δικοί μας. Η συζήτηση για τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο ανήκουν στο πολιτικό φόρουμ μας.

Για την προέλευση του όρου _Realpolitik_, πού αλλού;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Realpolitik#Origin_of_the_term


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Για την προέλευση του όρου _Realpolitik_, πού αλλού;
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Realpolitik#Origin_of_the_term



Και πού αλλού; 

Στο νήμα μας *Γερμανικές λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα*: 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-ελληνική-γλώσσα&p=54238&viewfull=1#post54238
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-ελληνική-γλώσσα&p=54242&viewfull=1#post54242

Εμ, πού αλλού; Στην Πόλη; Ρεάλ Πολιτίκ - Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης, σημειώσατε 1;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2015)

Έβλεπα την εκπομπή του Άρη Τσανακλίδη που μαγειρεύει στο ωραίο του εστιατόριο. Κάποια στιγμή είπε ότι χρησιμοποιεί στη συνταγή του πιπεριές τσίλι. Καλά μέχρι εδώ. Έλα όμως που οι παραγωγοί του αποφάσισαν ότι αφού το "τσίλι" είναι ξένη λέξη, πρέπει να γραφτεί με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες στην οθόνη. (Λες και δεν υπάρχουν δεκάδες ξένες λέξεις στη μαγειρική. Να τις βάζουμε όλες αμετάγραπτες;) Κι έφτιαξαν το εξής ωραίο: Πιπεριές chilly. Αντί για καυτερές, τις έκαναν δροσερές!

Εμ, οι μεταξωτές... πιπεριές χρειάζονται επιδέξιους παραγωγούς, πώς να το κάνουμε; Με το Λόουερ που πήρες πριν από χρόνια δεν γίνεται δουλειά. Εναλλακτικά, πάρε κι έναν επιμελητή πριν βγάλεις τη συνταγή στην οθόνη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2015)

Chill out mate.  :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2015)

Αυτές οι διάχυτες πεποιθήσεις — οι οποίες, σημειωτέον, μπορεί να οδηγήσουν τη χώρα σε επικίνδυνους ατραπούς — δεν γεννήθηκαν εν κενώ, ούτε πρέπει να αποδοθούν στον τσάμπα κουτσαβακισμό των Ελλήνων. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/799372/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/apo-diapragmateyth-se-diapragmateyth

Βρήκα τόσο πολλές «επικίνδυνους ατραπούς» στο διαδίκτυο, που ανησύχησα μήπως άλλαξε γένος και δεν το είχα προσέξει. Πάντως, τα λεξικά εξακολουθούν να πιστεύουν ότι η _ατραπός_ είναι θηλυκό και μόνο θηλυκό, άρα «επικίνδυνες ατραπούς». Γενικότερα, καλό θα είναι να αποφεύγουμε τις ατραπούς.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2015)

1.000 βουρδουλιές για ένα μπλογκ
«Μόλις ένας στοχαστής αρχίσει να εκφράζεται, αμέσως ορισμένες φατβά τον κατηγορούν ότι είναι άπιστος, απλά γιατί είχε το κουράγιο να συζητήσει κάποια ιερά θέματα» (iefimerida)

Καλέ άντε! Τόση δύναμη έχουν αυτές οι γυναίκες, οι φατβά, στην πατριαρχική κοινωνία της Σαουδικής Αραβίας; Όχι, δυστυχώς· απλώς, στα γαλλικά ο φετφάς είναι θηλυκό, une fatwa.

Προσθήκη:
Κάτι μου λέει πως η ifemerida είναι χρυσωρυχείο άθλιων μεταφράσεων:
Το Der Spiegel αναφέρει επίσης, χωρίς να κατονομάζει πηγές, ότι ένα σχέδιο αγοράς ομολόγων κατά μήκος αυτών των γραμμών (along these lines)

Ένας κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος επιβεβαίωσε ότι ο Μάριο Ντράγκι συναντήθηκε με την Ανγκελα Μέρκελ την Τετάρτη, αλλά δήλωσε ότι συναντώνται. 

Πηγή: Ψυχρολουσία από την ΕΚΤ: Δεν θα αγοράσει ελληνικά ομόλογα | iefimerida.gr http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/18721...n-tha-agorasei-ellinika-omologa#ixzz3P26t0EL2


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2015)

Πάνω στο ζάπινγκ έπεσα στο ντοκιμαντέρ «Άγριος πλανήτης: Βόρεια Αμερική» στη ΝΕΡΙΤ. Δυστυχώς, το πέτυχα στα τελευταία λεπτά του και κρίμα, επειδή είχα καιρό να μάθω τόσα πράγματα μαζεμένα. Έτρεξα, μάλιστα, να πάρω μολύβι και χαρτί για να καταγράψω τον καταιγισμό γνώσεων, οπότε ίσως μου ξέφυγαν κάποια ή δεν έμαθα και άλλα σημαντικά πράγματα.

Για παράδειγμα, έμαθα ότι ο φαλακρός αετός μπορεί να καταβροχθίσει μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά 453,59 γρ. σολομό. Έμαθα ότι τα μεγαλοκέρατα ελάφια μπορεί να φτάσουν και τα 317,52 κιλά σε βάρος και ότι οι συγκρούσεις των κριαριών (που δεν συγκράτησα ακριβώς το βάρος τους) γίνονται με ταχύτητα 32,19 χαω. Έμαθα ότι το νέο κριάρι, που δεν είναι ακόμη αγαπημένο, πρέπει να αναλάβει τον γέρο βασιλιά (ίσως και να τον γεροκομήσει) για να μπορέσει να αποκτήσει τα θηλυκά. Έμαθα ότι η απόσταση Γουαϊόμινγκ-Γέλοουστον είναι 563,26 χιλιόμετρα και ότι οι κοντόφθαλμοι κάστορες έχουν βάρος 27,22 κιλά. Έμαθα ότι οι κύκνοι είναι _εύγεστοι_ (sic). Έμαθα, τέλος, και το όνομα της μεταφράστριας, αλλά τι νόημα έχει που το έμαθα κι αυτό;


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2015)

Πάλι καλά που σταμάτησε στα δύο δεκαδικά, δε λες; 
να αναλάβει (take on) = να τα βάλει μαζί του. Κοντόφθαλμοι = μυωπικοί/μύωπες. Favorite = ευνοούμενο. Σωστά;
Οπαδός της αλληλεγγύης των γενεών ο κριός, λοιπόν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2015)

Ίσως δεν παρουσίασα σωστά το favorite, ήταν με την έννοια του φαβορί. :)

Στο μεταξύ, όμως, έχω άλλο διπλό μαργαριτάρι (από την Καθημερινή):


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάνω στο ζάπινγκ έπεσα στο ντοκιμαντέρ «Άγριος πλανήτης: Βόρεια Αμερική» στη ΝΕΡΙΤ. Δυστυχώς, το πέτυχα στα τελευταία λεπτά του και κρίμα, επειδή είχα καιρό να μάθω τόσα πράγματα μαζεμένα. Έτρεξα, μάλιστα, να πάρω μολύβι και χαρτί για να καταγράψω τον καταιγισμό γνώσεων, οπότε ίσως μου ξέφυγαν κάποια ή δεν έμαθα και άλλα σημαντικά πράγματα.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, έμαθα ότι ο φαλακρός αετός μπορεί να καταβροχθίσει μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά 453,59 γρ. σολομό. Έμαθα ότι τα μεγαλοκέρατα ελάφια μπορεί να φτάσουν και τα 317,52 κιλά σε βάρος και ότι οι συγκρούσεις των κριαριών (που δεν συγκράτησα ακριβώς το βάρος τους) γίνονται με ταχύτητα 32,19 χαω. Έμαθα ότι το νέο κριάρι, που δεν είναι ακόμη αγαπημένο, πρέπει να αναλάβει τον γέρο βασιλιά (ίσως και να τον γεροκομήσει) για να μπορέσει να αποκτήσει τα θηλυκά. Έμαθα ότι η απόσταση Γουαϊόμινγκ-Γέλοουστον είναι 563,26 χιλιόμετρα και ότι οι κοντόφθαλμοι κάστορες έχουν βάρος 27,22 κιλά. Έμαθα ότι οι κύκνοι είναι _εύγεστοι_ (sic). Έμαθα, τέλος, και το όνομα της μεταφράστριας, αλλά τι νόημα έχει που το έμαθα κι αυτό;



Να 'σαι καλά, ρε Δόκτορα!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2015)

Το 1% των πλουσιοτέρων θα κατέχει περισσότερο από το 99% παγκοσμίως λέει ο τίτλος, αλλά το νόημα είναι το παρακάτω:

Η περιουσία που βρίσκεται στα χέρια του 1% των πλουσιοτέρων στον κόσμο θα ξεπεράσει το 2016 εκείνη που κατέχει το υπόλοιπο 99%, ανακοίνωσε η μη κυβερνητική οργάνωση Oxfam ενόψει της έναρξης των εργασιών του οικονομικού φόρουμ του Νταβός (21-14 Ιανουαρίου) , απευθύνοντας έκκληση για την «επαναδιατύπωση των κανόνων» ώστε να διορθωθούν οι «κολοσσιαίες» ανισότητες.

Οπότε για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων ο τίτλος θα έπρεπε να είναι

Το 1% των πλουσιοτέρων θα κατέχει περισσότερ*α* *απ' ό,τι* το 99% παγκοσμίως (ή: περισσότερο πλούτο)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2015)

Ή, απλούστερα, «πάνω απ' τον μισό (πλούτο)». Αλλά το μισό (=50%) δεν κάνει την ίδια εντύπωση με το 99%...
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-30875633


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

Ή: Το 1% του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού θα κατέχει πάνω από τον μισό πλούτο του πλανήτη.

Τι θα πει «το 1% των πλουσιοτέρων»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2015)

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι θεωρείται η παγκόσμια οικονομία σαν να είναι κάτι το ενιαίο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ή: Το 1% του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού θα κατέχει πάνω από τον μισό πλούτο του πλανήτη.
> 
> Τι θα πει «το 1% των πλουσιοτέρων»;



*Meet The 80 People Who Are As Rich As Half The World*

Ο ιστότοπος fivethirtyeight.com ξεκίνησε από το ομώνυμο ιστολόγιο, που παρουσίαζε εξαιρετικά στατιστικά στοιχεία για την αμερικανική πολιτική και τον αμερικανικό αθλητισμό, και τώρα έχει αναπτυχθεί σε πλήρη ειδησεογραφικό ιστότοπο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ή: Το 1% του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού θα κατέχει πάνω από τον μισό πλούτο του πλανήτη.
> 
> Τι θα πει «το 1% των πλουσιοτέρων»;



Εντάξει, αυτό δεν είναι τόσο παρεξηγήσιμο. Είναι αυτοί που βάσει λίστας αποτελούν τους 70 εκατομμύρια πλουσιότερους ανθρώπους στον κόσμο. Βέβαια αν πιάναμε το 10% των πλουσιότερων, πιθανόν να βρίσκονταν τέτοιοι και ανάμεσά μας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι «το 1% των πλουσιοτέρων» σημαίνει ότι, αν οι πλουσιότεροι είναι 1.000, το 1% των χιλίων πλουσιοτέρων είναι 10 πλούσιοι. «Το 1% των πλουσιοτέρων» δεν σημαίνει «το πλουσιότερο 1% του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού».


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2015)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς πιστεύω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Meet The 80 People Who Are As Rich As Half The World*



Για το νούμερο 76 του καταλόγου:

Born in Oslo, Norway, Fredriksen holds a Cypriot passport and resides in London. Before abandoning his Norwegian citizenship, he was Norway's richest man.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Fredriksen

Π~άνα παγκοσμιοποίηση.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2015)

Μα, θα μπορούσε να είναι πολίτης ΕΕ μέσω Μάλτας, με το υποτριπλάσιο κόστος σε σχέση με την Κύπρο! http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27674135


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2015)

Από υποτίτλους ταινίας:

-Δεν το έχει.
-Δεν μπορεί να μη δεν το έχει!


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2015)

Ο πλανήτης Ελλάς: θα εξερευνήσει τη Δήμητρα (Ceres), έναν πλανήτη νάνο στο μέγεθος της Ελλάδας


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2015)

Από το in.gr:

«Θα έπρεπε να είμαι στην Ελλάδα τώρα» λέει η 28χρονη Μαριτίνα Ρώππα, εκπαιδευόμενη γιατρός που εγκατέλειψε την Ελλάδα πριν από τρία χρόνια για το Μίντεν της βορειο-δυτικής Γερμανίας. «Είναι κρίμα που άνθρωποι σαν εμένα, στη δεύτερη δεκαετία τους, πρέπει να φύγουν» τονίζει.

Χμμ... Μια εκπαιδευόμενη γιατρός δεν θα έπρεπε να ξέρει ότι είναι στην τρίτη δεκαετία της;


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2015)

Μα, αφού είναι από τον Γκάρντιαν, δεν θα έγραψε in her twenties? φταίει η γιάτρισσα ή η μετάφραση;

Όσο για την ουσία του θέματος, είναι φοβερό...


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Από το in.gr:
> 
> «Θα έπρεπε να είμαι στην Ελλάδα τώρα» λέει η 28χρονη Μαριτίνα Ρώππα, εκπαιδευόμενη γιατρός που εγκατέλειψε την Ελλάδα πριν από τρία χρόνια για το Μίντεν της βορειο-δυτικής Γερμανίας. «Είναι κρίμα που άνθρωποι σαν εμένα, στη δεύτερη δεκαετία τους, πρέπει να φύγουν» τονίζει.
> 
> Χμμ... Μια εκπαιδευόμενη γιατρός δεν θα έπρεπε να ξέρει ότι είναι στην τρίτη δεκαετία της;



Και στο in.gr δεν έπρεπε να ξέρουν ότι ο _βορειοδυτικός _(-ή, -ό) γράφεται μονοκόμματος, χωρίς ενωτικό, πολλά χρόνια τώρα;

Στα ενδιάμεσα σημεία του ορίζοντα βάζουμε ενωτικό, π.χ. βόρεια-βορειοδυτικά (North-northwest, NNW, ή North by northwest* για τον άνεμο), όχι στα σύνθετα δύο κύριων σημείων: βορειοδυτικά, βορειοανατολικά, νοτιοανατολικά, νοτιοδυτικά.

Ενωτικολιγούρα.



nickel said:


> ...
> Οι δεκάδες οι λέξεις που συνέλαβε ο Earion σε μία και μόνη εγκύκλιο είναι διαφορετικό φαινόμενο που μπορεί να αυτονομηθεί και θα το έλεγα *ενωτικομανία*. Έχουμε συνεχώς καινούργιες σύνθετες λέξεις, που στα αγγλικά μπορεί να αποφεύγουν το ενωτικό (π.χ. το _neoconservatives_ είναι καλύτερο από το _neo-conservatives_) ή να το χρειάζονται οπωσδήποτε (π.χ. _Anglo-French_, _αγγλογαλλικός_). Στα ελληνικά όμως κατά κανόνα το αποφεύγουμε το ενωτικό της σύνθεσης, αν και με διαφορετικό μάτι θα κοιτάξουμε την κάθε περίπτωση της εγκυκλίου. Είναι τόσες οι λέξεις που έχουμε από _αυτο-_, _αλληλο-_, _πρωτο-_ κ.ά. χωρίς ενωτικό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την *ενωτικολαγνεία* (εναλλακτικός όρος). Αναρωτήθηκα, μάλιστα, τι θα έκαναν αν επέλεγαν να γράψουν _αυτορρυθμιζόμενη_ — θα το χώριζαν _αυτορ-ρυθμιζόμενη_; Περισσότερη κατανόηση έχω για κάποια άλλα: _υπο-θέμα_, _κοινωνικο-μορφωτικά_. Την ίδια κατανόηση δείχνει και ο Earion. Αξίζει να επαναλάβουμε και τι γράφει η Ιορδανίδου στον _Οδηγό_: «Επίσης χρησιμοποιούμε το ενωτικό σε περιπτώσεις όπου αποφεύγεται η σύνθεση σε μία λέξη, κυρίως σε πρόσφατα δημιουργημένους ή παροδικούς σχηματισμούς *όπου η σύνθεση θα εμπόδιζε την αναγνώριση των συνθετικών στοιχείων*». Και εδώ δεν εμποδίζεται η αναγνώριση.
> ...



_* North by Northwest_



Spoiler


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 20, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Από το in.gr:
> 
> «Θα έπρεπε να είμαι στην Ελλάδα τώρα» λέει η 28χρονη Μαριτίνα Ρώππα, εκπαιδευόμενη γιατρός που εγκατέλειψε την Ελλάδα πριν από τρία χρόνια για το Μίντεν της βορειο-δυτικής Γερμανίας. «Είναι κρίμα που άνθρωποι σαν εμένα, στη δεύτερη δεκαετία τους, πρέπει να φύγουν» τονίζει.
> 
> Χμμ... Μια εκπαιδευόμενη γιατρός δεν θα έπρεπε να ξέρει ότι είναι στην τρίτη δεκαετία της;



Ακριβώς όπως το μάντεψε ο Costas. Η κοπέλα λέει "in their 20s" κι είναι επομένως αθώα, αντιθέτως προς τον μεταφραστή του in.gr που ως συνήθως δεν είχε την απαιτούμενη επιδεξιότητα για μεταξωτά βρακιά. 

[το πρωτότυπο άρθρο εδώ ]


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Στον κατάλογο με τα μεγαλύτερα νησιά του κόσμου, η Ελλάδα εκπροσωπείται στην 89η θέση (με την Κρήτη), στην 147η (με την Εύβοια) και κατόπιν κάτω απ' τα διακόσια μεγαλύτερα (με τη Λέσβο, τη Ρόδο, τη Χίο, την Κεφαλονιά και την Κέρκυρα). Οπότε όταν κάποιος σκέφτεται «μεγάλα νησιά», η Ελλάδα δεν αποτελεί τη χαρακτηριστικότερη περίπτωση — υπάρχουν χώρες με πολύ μεγαλύτερα.

Επομένως, τι μπορεί να σημαίνει η δήλωση Γ.Α. Παπανδρέου ότι: «*έχουμε μεγάλα νησιά εδώ στην Ελλάδα*» (με πολλές δεκάδες ευρήματα) — και γιατί να πρέπει να πάει ειδικά σε _μεγάλο _νησί;

Μα, φυσικά, σημαίνει ότι κάποιος δημοσιογράφος έκανε γκάφα στη μετάφραση — διότι «*we have great islands here in Greece*» λέει το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 21, 2015)

Αμ, πώς δεν έχουμε!



Rogerios said:


> ... τον μεταφραστή του in.gr που ως συνήθως δεν είχε την απαιτούμενη επιδεξιότητα για μεταξωτά βρακιά.


Ίσως να του/της ξέφυγε και να μην πρόλαβε να το μαζέψει (είπε εκείνη αναλογιζόμενη την πικρή της πείρα). 
Εγώ δεν είμαι αναμάρτητη, οπότε δεν θα βάλω λίθον για το συγκεκριμένο παράπτωμα. :s
Ωστόσο, αν και συνήθως φοράω βαμβακερό βρακί, τολμώ και κάνα μεταξωτό πού και πού.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Τι σχέση έχουν οι κρασάδες με το crowdfunding; Το ότι στον Σκάι δεν ξέρουν πως το Winners ΔΕΝ γράφεται Winers:





Σχετικά βλ. http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...und-xekinaei-h-ellhnikh-platforma-ependy.html.

Και με την ευκαιρία, για το winers:


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Τελικά, δηλαδή, ούτε winers δεν είμαστε;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Είμαστε όμως whiners! Και μας αρέσουν τα wieners. :)








nickel says:


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 23, 2015)

Ίσως έχουμε νέο ρεκόρ, πέντε λάθη σε πέντε λέξεις :-D


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2015)

...
Εγώ, εγάς, εγά, εγάμε, εγάτε, εγάνε (ή εγούμε, εγείτε, εγούν, λόγ., για γούμενους). *Ευλογειτός ει. 

Μπρε σεις, εργάτε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2015)

Εγάμε, δε νογάμε. 
Άγιος ήταν ο άνθρωπος, όχι φιλόλογος.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 23, 2015)

Όσοι Λεξιλόγοι ξέρουν κινέζικα (ο εξής ένας υποθέτω)  μπορούν να μας πουν αν είναι σωστές οι μεταφράσεις αυτές;


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2015)

Εγώ κινέζικα δεν ξέρω, αλλά μου φαίνονται λογικότατες λέξεις που θα τις εγραφε φυλακισμένος με το αίμα του στον τοιχο της φυλακής. Είναι της κατηγορίας ο πεινασμένος καρβέλια ονειρέυεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω κινέζικα αλλά ο GT μου λέει πως ναι, είναι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω κινέζικα αλλά ο GT μου λέει πως ναι, είναι.



Ο GT κάνει και OCR από φωτογραφίες τώρα; Και στα κινέζικα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2015)

Δεν χρειάζονται τόσο πολύπλοκα μέσα. Αρκεί η αντίστροφη διαδικασία.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2015)

Το οποίο μου θυμίζει ένα πρόσφατο κλιπάκι που είδα με μια παράσταση απο Αυστραλία μεριά, όπου η μία από τις χορέυτριες έχει δύο μεγαλούτσικα τατουάζ στο μηρό, στα ελληνικά, τις λέξεις ΛΕΒΕΝΤΗ και ΑΛΗΤΗ (έτσι με κεφαλαία, ο καλλιτέχνης του τατουάζ με τα μικρά ελληνικά δυσκολευόταν). Δεν ξέρω αν κάπου αλλού στο σώμα της είχε ΑΠΟΨΕ και ΣΠΙΤΙ, και αν όντως η έμπνευση ήταν το ελληνικό μιούζικαλ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν χρειάζονται τόσο πολύπλοκα μέσα. Αρκεί η αντίστροφη διαδικασία.


Βρήκες το ginger γραμμένο έτσι; Πάντως στο λεξικό δεν δίνει για ginger τέτοιον χαρακτήρα, όσο μπορώ να τον διακρίνω (γιατί είναι τα λευκά γράμματα της μετάφρασης βαλμένα αποπάνω και δεν φαίνεται καλά).
Τα άλλα σωστά είναι, με εξαίρεση το scallop, που ήθελε να γράψει scallion. (Επίσης, για το hygienic εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο απλό το clean, "διατηρείτε την καθαριότητα". Τέλος, από το orange νομίζω πως είναι καλύτερο το μανταρίνι, αλλά τα γλωσσικά όρια είναι φαίνεται φλου).

Αλλά τι είναι αυτή η φωτογραφία; Τι λέει πέραν των λέξεων;


----------



## VickyN (Jan 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Αλλά τι είναι αυτή η φωτογραφία; Τι λέει πέραν των λέξεων;



Είναι από το Lucy


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2015)

Μάλιστα, ευχ! και ποιο είναι το νόημα της εικόνας; (ελπίζω να μη ρωτάω κάτι πασιφανές και σας κουράζω)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 23, 2015)

Υποτίθεται ότι η Σκάρλετ είναι φυλακισμένη σε αυτό το κελί κινέζικης φυλακής, με αυτούς τους τρομερούς και δυσοίωνους χαρακτήρες βαμμένους στους τοίχους, αλλά η παραγωγή δεν έκανε τον κόπο να διαλέξει κάτι κατάλληλο αλλά έβαλε λέξεις στην τύχη...


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2015)

Α, μάλιστα...άρα, B movie τελικά. Καλά, σοβαρά; Δηλαδή, στην ταινία δίνουν κάποια εξήγηση για το τι σημαίνουν αυτές οι επιγραφές; Ή δε δίνουν καμία;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 23, 2015)

Δεν την έχω δει αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι απλά μέρος του ντεκόρ


----------



## VickyN (Jan 23, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> είναι απλά μέρος του ντεκόρ


 Αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Α, μάλιστα...άρα, B movie τελικά.


Ακριβώς αυτό είπα κι εγώ γι' αυτή την ταινία.


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2015)

Καλά, ο υπεύθυνος παραγωγής δε ρώτησε τι σημαίνουν αυτές οι λέξεις; Αυτό μου θυμίζει αυτούς που κάνουν κινέζικα τατουάζ που λένε, ξερωγώ, "είμαι μαλάκας"...


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2015)

Εγώ επιμένω πάντως ότι δεν είναι τυχαία η επιλογή των λέξεων. Κι ότι στο σήκουελ, Λούσυ 2, θα είναι στο κέντρο της πλοκής, που θα περιστρέφεται γύρω από κάποια μυστική κωδικοποιημένη συνταγή που την εγραψε στους τοίχους της φυλακής κάποιος προηγούμενος κρατούμενος, ο οποίος ήταν σεφ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2015)

Για φρουτοπρασοσαλάτα κοκκινιστή! Η ειδικότητα της Αλεξάντρας! :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2015)

Costas said:


> Βρήκες το ginger γραμμένο έτσι; Πάντως στο λεξικό δεν δίνει για ginger τέτοιον χαρακτήρα, όσο μπορώ να τον διακρίνω (γιατί είναι τα λευκά γράμματα της μετάφρασης βαλμένα αποπάνω και δεν φαίνεται καλά).
> Τα άλλα σωστά είναι, με εξαίρεση το scallop, που ήθελε να γράψει scallion. (Επίσης, για το hygienic εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο απλό το clean, "διατηρείτε την καθαριότητα". Τέλος, από το orange νομίζω πως είναι καλύτερο το μανταρίνι, αλλά τα γλωσσικά όρια είναι φαίνεται φλου).
> 
> Αλλά τι είναι αυτή η φωτογραφία; Τι λέει πέραν των λέξεων;



Ε, εντάξει, δεν τα τσέκαρα όλα. Το τζίντζερ π.χ. δεν το κοίταξα. Είπαμε να χαβαλεδιάσουμε, όχι να φάμε όλην την μέρα μας. :)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2015)

Αν και το άρθρο είναι προσβάσιμο μόνο σε συνδρομητές και δεν το διάβασα, στο τίτλο (ή στον ...υπότιτλο; ) τουλάχιστον υπάρχει μια γκάφα:




> Τόκιο 2020: «Πόλεμος» για το ακριβότερο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο.
> Γιγάντιος ελέφαντας ή θαλάσσια χελώνα;



Βέβαια το στάδιο δε μοιάζει καθόλου με ελέφαντα (όπως κατάλαβα εγώ ότι αφήνει να εννοηθεί το άρθρο του _Βήματος_). Είναι το σχόλιο Ιάπωνα αρχιτέκτονα που μπέρδεψε την μεταφράστρια:


> "If the stadium gets built the way it is, Tokyo will surely be burdened with a gigantic white elephant," he said.


Όπου γίνεται λόγος για _white elephant_. Ποια είναι η αντίστοιχη ελληνική έκφραση; Το γκουγκλ τρανσλέιτ πάντως δίνει «κάτι ακριβόν και δυσβάστακτον», με αυτήν ακριβώς την παλιακή μορφή


----------



## Themis (Jan 24, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Όπου γίνεται λόγος για _white elephant_. Ποια είναι η αντίστοιχη ελληνική έκφραση;


Η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν "βαρίδι". Και, με την ευκαιρία αυτή, διαπίστωσα πως ούτε το ΛΚΝ ούτε το ΛΝΕΓ δίνουν κάποια μεταφορική σημασία στη λέξη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2015)

Στο Χρηστικό έχει 2η (μτφ) σημασία: οτιδήποτε ανακόπτει μια εξελικτική πορεία· εμπόδιο. Άρα όχι ακριβώς αυτήν εδώ τη μεταφορική σημασία.


----------



## Themis (Jan 24, 2015)

Πρόοδος μεν, ανεπαρκής δε. Απ' όσο ξέρω, το _βαρίδι_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται ποτέ για εξωτερικό εμπόδιο, χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για κάτι που είναι συνδεδεμένο με τον εμποδιζόμενο. Δεν είναι τοίχος μπροστά του, είναι _βαρίδι στα πόδια του._


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2015)

Themis said:


> Δεν είναι τοίχος μπροστά του, είναι _βαρίδι στα πόδια του._


ball and chain: a crippling encumbrance.

Τώρα ο ελέφαντας θέλει το νήμα του, αλλά νυστάζω. Δεν έχει μία καλή απόδοση, μόνο κατά περίπτωση.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> ball and chain: a crippling encumbrance.
> 
> ... Δεν έχει μία καλή απόδοση, μόνο κατά περίπτωση.



Εδώ δύο τρεις καλές αποδόσεις: Big Mama Thornton + Janis Joplin, Eurythmics. 
Για κάθε περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2015)

Κάπου θα 'πρεπε να τα κάνω συλλογή αυτά τα θηλυκά που αλλάζουν φύλο γένος λόγω καταλήξεως. Χτες διάβασα σε άρθρο του Απόστολου Δοξιάδη:

...στις μέρες, τους βδομάδες, τους μήνες που έρχονται,...
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=39119

Αφηρημάδα, απομεινάρι από αλλαγή σύνταξης ή κορόνα-γράμματα;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 26, 2015)

Να βάλεις στη συλλογή και την _παράμετρο_, που έχω βαρεθεί να διορθώνω «*τους παραμέτρους»! :curse::curse:


----------



## sarant (Jan 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Κάπου θα 'πρεπε να τα κάνω συλλογή αυτά τα θηλυκά που αλλάζουν φύλο γένος λόγω καταλήξεως. Χτες διάβασα σε άρθρο του Απόστολου Δοξιάδη:
> 
> ...στις μέρες, τους βδομάδες, τους μήνες που έρχονται,...
> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=39119
> ...



Αυτό για απομεινάρι το κόβω.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 26, 2015)

Όταν μεγαλώσω θα γίνω διερμηνέας στο Πιπισί.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30975000


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2015)

Με έντονην τζιπριακήν προφοράν...


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Μην τον κοροιδέυετε τον διερμηνέα, he wrote history!
Τουντέι γουι εστάρτ γουιδ χαρντ γουορκ. 
Γουι τρόικα φορ γκρις ις ε παστ (α σοκολατίνα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2015)

Α, στο καλό σας!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 26, 2015)

Είχε κι άλλα πιο μετά αλλά τα 'φαγε το μοντάζ. Να ξέρετε πάντως, η λευκή επιταγή λέγεται white order.

Κάτι άλλο άσχετο: Τα Coffee Island έχουν κάτι πινακίδες έξω απ' τα καταστήματα που γράφουν «Load Yourself». Τι φορτίζω, τι φορτώνω, δε βαριέσαι; Τα παιδιά έχουν Lower (μη σου πω και Lowest) και γράφουν σλόγκανζ στα ξένα!


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2015)

Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο Ελλάδας:
*Λευκή κάρτα* στους Έλληνες εκδότες: David Foenkinos
Είσαι και φαίνεσαι του David Foenkinos

Carte blanche aux éditeurs grecs : David Foenkinos
La tête de l'emploi de David Foenkinos

Δεν φαντάζομαι να εννοούν ότι οι Έλληνες εκδότες πρέπει να φάνε λευκή κάρτα, σαν αυτήν που εισηγήθηκε ο Πλατινί, επειδή συνεχώς διαμαρτύρονται ότι δεν βγαίνουν με την κρίση. Μάλλον εννοεί "λευκή επιταγή", ή, αν αυτό δεν κολλάει πολύ, "ελεύθερο πεδίο", ή ακόμα και..."αμόλα καλούμπα"


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2015)

«Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση θα συνεχίσει τις διαβουλεύσεις για την εξεύρεση αμοιβαίας επωφελούς λύσης. Η πραγματική διαπραγμάτευση έχει αρχίσει και δεν αφορά μόνο την Ελλάδα ή τη Γερμανία, αφορά την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση στο σύνολό της», τόνισε ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/801642/ar...-sakellaridhs-gnwstes-oi-8eseis-toy-k-soimple

*αμοιβαία επωφελής λύση*
*a mutually beneficial solution*

Το _αμοιβαία_ είναι πάντα επίρρημα εδώ, στο «αμοιβαία επωφελής», και δεν μπορεί να είναι επίθετο («αμοιβαία λύση»).

(Κλεμμένο από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου.)


----------



## cougr (Jan 31, 2015)

You may have seen the recent article in the Guardian titled "How Alexis Tsipras got the Cassandra story wrong in his victory speech", from which I quote:

The newly elected Greek leader dipped into Greek mythology to hit back at Syriza’s doubters. Unfortunately, unlike Cassandra, he got it wrong. During his victory speech on Sunday night, newly elected Greek leader Alexis Tsipras made a faux pas .....

Before an audience of thousands of supporters, he announced: “Friends, the new Greek government will prove all the Cassandras of the world wrong. [There will be] no mutually destructive clash … We have a great opportunity for a new beginning.”

Cue gasps of horror from Hellenists around the world:

By employing the Cassandra trope, presumably Tsipras was making a reference to politicians and central bankers who have variously predicted the end of Greece/the euro/world economic policy/life as we know it, should his party Syriza get elected – and how they’d all be shown to be horribly wrong now that it has. The problem is Cassandra was ALWAYS right. 

However, the faux pas in this case lies with the Guardian rather than with Tsipras, for irrespective of the fact that the mythical Cassandra was always right, the writer of the article appears to be ignorant of the fact that, as is the case in the Greek language, the expression "the Cassandras proved wrong" and variations thereof, is not an uncommon expression in the English language where the term "Cassandras" is often used synonymously with the terms "prophets of doom" or "doomsayers" etc.

Edit: Oops! Nickel, don't ask me how but I missed the fact that you made a similar observation just earlier in the thread titled Κασσάνδρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2015)

Φατσομπουκικός φίλος μού επισήμανε μια θηριώδη γκάφα: Μια διαφήμιση κοσμημάτων που έχουν κατασκευαστεί «εξ' [sic] ολοκλήρου με λευκό χρυσό 18Κ δουλεμένο πάνω σε αλόη»!!! (από τον ιστότοπό τους, εδώ). Πρόκειται, φυσικά, για alloy, κράμα μετάλλων...

Επί της ουσίας της διαφήμισης, για τα κράματα, την επιχρύσωση κλπ, πολύ ενημερωτική είναι αυτή η ιστοσελίδα («Φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες»).


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2015)

Φαίνεται ότι το κάνουν κι άλλοι το λάθος αυτό - εδώ τους κράζουν κατάλληλα. Να δεις που κάποιο αυτόματο μεταφραστήρι περιέχει το λάθος και κάνει τη ζημιά. 
Πριν από δύο χρόνια την είχε πατήσει και το Έθνος, και μάλιστα σε άρθρο για ιατρικές συσκευές


----------



## sarant (Feb 2, 2015)

Τώρα στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του Μέγα, εκτίθεται το περιεχόμενο άρθρου Γαλλίδας δημοσιογράφου για τον Βαρουφάκη. Η χαλαρότητά του, λέει, "κρύβει μια πραγματική αξιοπιστία διεθνή σε επίπεδο οικονομολόγου". 
Στα γαλλικά: la «décontractitude» de Yanis Varoufakis cache une réelle crédibilité internationale en matière d'économie.

Όπως έλεγε κι ο Οβελίξ: Είδατε σκύλο μου μικρό;


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2015)

Νομίζω το πιο ωραίο της ημέρας είναι το λάθος της Guardian στον τίτλο του αφόρητα σαχλού άρθρου για τις ενδυματολογικές προτιμήσεις του Βαρουφάκη:

*Greek finance minister Yanis Varoufakis goes casual at number 10*
http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/...-varoufakis-on-how-not-to-dress-for-a-meeting







Η Ιμογένη μπορεί να ξέρει από μόδα, αλλά φαίνεται να αγνοεί ότι ο υπουργός οικονομικών της χώρας της διαμένει στον αριθμό 11 της Ντάουνινγκ Στριτ. Στο 10 μένει ο πρωθυπουργός. 

Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες που θα τη βοηθούσαν:

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/02/02/downing-street-yanis-varoufakis_n_6595020.html (πέμπτη από πάνω)
http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...osborne-bids-farewell-to-news-photo/462655176


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2015)

Δεν έχω δει πουθενά κανέναν να αναφέρεται στο Νο 11, οπότε πάντα υπέθετα ότι όλες οι δουλειές γίνονται στο 10 ή ότι το 10 είναι γενικός όρος. 
Και για όσους θυμούνται την εποχή Μπλαιρ, η οικογένεια Μπλαιρ λόγω του μεγέθους της έμενε στο Νο 11 και στο 10 έμενε ο Μπράουν που δεν είχε τέσσερα παιδιά. Αλλά ακόμα και τότε, όλοι για το Νο 10 μίλαγαν. 
Όσο για τα ενδυματολογικά του Βαρουφάκη, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί χρειάζεται άρθρο (και μάλιστα σε πολλά ΜΜΕ) που αναλύουν τις τάσεις της μόδας. Άλλωστε ως γνωστόν η ανδρική μόδα για φέτος είναι άλλη κι όποιος φοράει ακόμα κοινά παντελόνια και πουκάμισα είναι μπανάλ- ακόμα κι ο Βαρουφάκης.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2015)

Βλέπω ότι και οι Όσμπορν μένουν πάνω από τον αριθμό 10 ενώ οι Κάμερον μένουν πάνω από τον αριθμό 11.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...res-sign-scrap-Prime-Ministers-pet-Larry.html


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2015)

sarant said:


> ...
> Όπως έλεγε κι ο Οβελίξ: Είδατε σκύλο μου μικρό;



Είδατε γλουγλού μου λαχταριστό; Επιτέλους! Γιατί έχω μια πείνα μεγάλη. :laugh:



Palavra said:


> Έχετε αρχίσει όλοι να μου θυμίζετε αυτούς εδώ τους τύπους:


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2015)

Διάφορες αποδόσεις δόθηκαν σε εκείνο που είπε ο Γ. Βαρουφάκης στην Τέλεγκραφ:

“I will try to be as charming as I can in Berlin. I will tell Mr Schäuble that we may be a Left-wing riff-raff but he can count on our Syriza movement to clear away Greece’s cartels and oligarchies, and push through the deep reforms of the Greek state that governments before us refused to do,” he said. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...s-Varoufakis-defies-ECBs-drachma-threats.html

(Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα αγγλικά είναι καλό να χρησιμοποιούμε το _riff-raff_ σαν mass noun, χωρίς άρθρο: we may be left-wing riff-raff...)

Είδα αποδόσεις με _συρφετό_, άκουσα και για «αριστερό τσούρμο» στις ειδήσεις. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το «*αριστερό ασκέρι*».

Προσθήκη: Ή «*αριστερή πλέμπα*».


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 4, 2015)

Μια που ανέφερες αυτό, να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κανείς πώς μετέφρασε ο διερμηνέας εκείνο το «σαθρά δομημένη επιτροπή» που είχε πει ο Βαρούφ στον Ντάισελμπουμ; Όλες οι αποδόσεις που βρίσκω ή που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι αρκετά προσβλητικές και αναρωτιέμαι αν γι' αυτό τσαντίστηκε και έφυγε ο Ολλανδός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2015)

nickel said:


> Διάφορες αποδόσεις δόθηκαν σε εκείνο που είπε ο Γ. Βαρουφάκης στην Τέλεγκραφ:


Όχι _λεφούσι_; (Άσχετα αν ήθελε να το πει έτσι ή όχι...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Μια που ανέφερες αυτό, να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κανείς πώς μετέφρασε ο διερμηνέας εκείνο το «σαθρά δομημένη επιτροπή» που είχε πει ο Βαρούφ στον Ντάισελμπουμ; Όλες οι αποδόσεις που βρίσκω ή που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι αρκετά προσβλητικές και αναρωτιέμαι αν γι' αυτό τσαντίστηκε και έφυγε ο Ολλανδός.



Το _flimsily built_, π.χ., τι προσβλητικό έχει;


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι _λεφούσι_; (Άσχετα αν ήθελε να το πει έτσι ή όχι...)



Νομίζω ότι στο _λεφούσι_ έχουμε έμφαση στην επιθετική ορμή, ενώ στο _ασκέρι_ στο άτακτον του πράγματος. Από την άλλη, το αγγλικό riff-raff δίνει έμφαση στην ταπεινή καταγωγή. Οπότε «*αριστερή πλέμπα*».


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το _flimsily built_, π.χ., τι προσβλητικό έχει;



Προσβλητικό δεν έχει (εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι έτσι κατηγορούνται για τσαπατσουλιά όσοι την έφτιαξαν), ωστόσο νομίζω πως δεν αποδίδει με σαφήνεια τη _δομημένη_ με τη σημασία που συζητάμε, της θεσμικής υπόστασής της, αλλά μάλλον με τη σημασία της «κατασκευής» της, της σύνθεσης και λειτουργίας της στην πράξη (build vs. structure).


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το _flimsily built_, π.χ., τι προσβλητικό έχει;


Δεν έχει, αλλά δεν είναι και ακριβής απόδοση: το «σαθρός» παραπέμπει σε διάβρωση, σε σήψη, και θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί ακόμα και _corrupt_. Γι' αυτό ρώτησα αν ξέρει κανείς ακριβώς τι ειπώθηκε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2015)

daeman said:


> Προσβλητικό δεν έχει (εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι έτσι κατηγορούνται για τσαπατσουλιά όσοι την έφτιαξαν), ωστόσο νομίζω πως δεν αποδίδει με σαφήνεια τη _δομημένη_ με τη σημασία που συζητάμε, της θεσμικής υπόστασής της, αλλά μάλλον με τη σημασία της «κατασκευής» της, της σύνθεσης και λειτουργίας της στην πράξη (build vs. structure).



Ίσως κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω, αλλά αυτό ακριβώς δεν συνέβη; Δεν ήταν η τρόικα ένας θεσμός που φτιάχτηκε στο φτερό και αρπακολατζίδικα (άσχετα αν μετά θωρακίστηκε θεσμικά);


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2015)

Προσέξτε το τελευταίο απόσπασμα από τις δηλώσεις του Γ. Βαρουφάκη:

«Πρέπει να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι στο μυαλό μας ότι υπάρχει μια τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ των θεσμοθετημένων θεσμών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, όπως η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα, οι διεθνείς οργανισμοί όπως το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο, οργανισμοί και θεσμοί με τους οποίους η ελληνική κυβέρνηση έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει διαβουλεύσεις και τους οποίους θεωρεί εταίρους της.

Αλλά να διαχωρίσουμε αυτό από μια επιτροπή η οποία, στο σχεδιασμό αυτού του προγράμματος του οποίου τη λογική η κυβέρνησή μας έχει απορρίψει, είναι εντεταλμένη με την παρακολούθηση και εφαρμογή αυτού του προγράμματος που εμείς έχουμε απορρίψει.

Η κυβέρνησή μας θα πορευτεί με γνώμονα την καλύτερη δυνατή συνεννόηση με τους θεσμοθετημένους, νόμιμους θεσμούς της Ευρωζώνης, της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και με το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο. Αλλά με μια τριμερή επιτροπή που στόχο έχει την εφαρμογή ενός προγράμματος του οποίου εμείς θεωρούμε ότι η λογική είναι αντιευρωπαϊκή, με αυτή την, σύμφωνα και με το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, σαθρά δομημένη επιτροπή, δεν έχουμε στόχο να συνεργαστούμε».

*με αυτή την, σύμφωνα και με το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, σαθρά δομημένη επιτροπή*

Αν μπορέσουμε, ας βρούμε τι είπε η επιτροπή του Κοινοβουλίου που μελέτησε τα της τρόικας. Αυτό θα ήθελε ο Γ.Β. να είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί στη διερμηνεία.


----------



## cougr (Feb 4, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι ο ισχυρισμός τού Βαρουφάκη βασίζεται στα ακόλουθα σημεία της έκθεσης τού Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου:
*
...Troika - the institutional dimension and democratic
legitimacy

29. Notes that the Troika’s mandate has been perceived as being unclear and lacking
transparency;

30. Points out that due to its ad hoc nature there was no appropriate legal basis for setting up the Troika on the basis of Union primary law; * (Draft Report -Enquiry report on the role and operations of the Troika....)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αν μπορέσουμε, ας βρούμε τι είπε η επιτροπή του Κοινοβουλίου που μελέτησε τα της τρόικας. Αυτό θα ήθελε ο Γ.Β. να είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί στη διερμηνεία.



Και το ψήφισμα στην τελική μορφή που εγκρίθηκε:

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//TEXT+TA+P7-TA-2014-0239+0+DOC+XML+V0//EN


----------



## cougr (Feb 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και το ψήφισμα στην τελική μορφή που εγκρίθηκε:
> 
> http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//TEXT+TA+P7-TA-2014-0239+0+DOC+XML+V0//EN



59. Notes that the democratic legitimacy of the troika at national level derives from the political responsibility of Eurogroup and ECOFIN members before their respective national parliaments; *regrets that the troika lacks means of democratic legitimacy at EU level because of its structure;*


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2015)

build versus structure


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2015)

Εδώ έχουμε και άλλο, πιο σύνθετο πρόβλημα. :)

Το structure παραπέμπει σε debt restructure.
Το build έχει να κάνει, όσο να πεις, και με το φιζίκ του πράγματος και θυμιζει την ad hoc nature.
Το assembly παραπέμπει σε κοινοβουλευτικές διαδικασίες, άρα ίσως δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται για κάτι θεσμικά προβληματικό.
Το construction θα ερχόταν με αρνητικές συμπαραδηλώσεις.

χμμμ...


----------



## cougr (Feb 4, 2015)

daeman said:


> build versus structure



“We see no purpose in cooperating with this tripartite committee that the European Parliament has criticised as being built on a rotten* structure.” (http://www.euronews.com/2015/01/30/...-tense-meeting-with-eurozone-s-bailout-chief/)

*OUCH! 

This must be music to the ears of new Finance Minister Yanis Varoufakis, who has been persistent that the structure of the Troika is an outdated mechanism for handling the parameters of the Greek programme. (http://www.thetoc.gr/eng/news/article/handelsblatt-ecb-is-considering-leaving-troika) 

;)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2015)

cougr said:


> “We see no purpose in cooperating with this tripartite committee that the European Parliament has criticised as being built on a rotten* structure.” (http://www.euronews.com/2015/01/30/...-tense-meeting-with-eurozone-s-bailout-chief/)


Ώστε rotten, ε; Γιατί εμένα μου φαίνεται πως κάποιος μπέρδεψε το _σαθρός _με το _σαπρός_;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 4, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, cougr, αυτό αναρωτιόμουν! Πράγματι, το _rotten_ είναι σκληρό...

ΥΓ: Zaz, το _rotten_ είναι μία από τις μεταφράσεις του «σαθρός» (λίγο αυθαίρετη ίσως).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> ΥΓ: Zaz, το _rotten_ είναι μία από τις μεταφράσεις του «σαθρός» (λίγο αυθαίρετη ίσως).


Ναι — για εδάφη και το υπέδαφος. Αλλά τι χρήσεις έχει συνήθως το «rotten structure» συγκεκριμένα;


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2015)

...
rotten to (and from) the core, fundamentally corrupt, I think.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2015)

cougr said:


> 59. Notes that the democratic legitimacy of the troika at national level derives from the political responsibility of Eurogroup and ECOFIN members before their respective national parliaments; *regrets that the troika lacks means of democratic legitimacy at EU level because of its structure;*



Επειδή δεν θα ήταν σωστό να μπει undemocratic ή illegitimate σαν απόδοση του «σαθρός», θα πρότεινα το _*rickety structure*_. Poorly made and likely to collapse.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν το πάω μακριά, αλλά εγώ για την δήλωση του Βαρουφάκη μάλλον θα διάλεγα κάτι ανάμεσα σε bungled, faulty ή defective.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 5, 2015)

Νομίζω κι εγώ ότι το _faulty_ είναι το καλύτερο αλλά δεν δείχνει ακριβώς το αυθαίρετο και αστήρικτο της τρόικας, που μάλλον ήθελε να περιγράψει ο Β. με το «σαθρή».


----------



## cougr (Feb 5, 2015)

Εμένα η πρώτη απόδοση που ήρθε στο μυαλό μου ήταν το "unsound".

A structurally unsound construction based on unsound foundations having been conceived via monumentally unsound judgement and emanating from unsound principles and relationships which are democratically unsound and arguably unsound in their legitimacy. Hence, as shall be evidenced in due course, unsound and unworkable both in practice and function.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2015)

Εχτές σε αστυνομικό του STAR ένα τραύμα ήταν **διαπεραστικό*. 

Ε καλά παιδάκι μου, υγεία, περαστικό να είναι.


----------



## Themis (Feb 6, 2015)

Πολ Κρούγκμαν: H ΕΚΤ δεν θα λειτουργήσει ως *συλλέκτης* δανείων της Γερμανίας
Αν η ΕΚΤ είναι "συλλέκτης" δανείων, δεν παύει πάντως να είναι ευρωπαϊκό όργανο. Δεν δικαιούται να παίρνει μόνο απ' τη Γερμανία. Η Ελλαδίτσα ευχαρίστως θα της έδινε ένα μεγάαααααλο κομμάτι για τη συλλογή της.
Φοβάμαι ότι, αν το σχολιάσω στα σοβαρά, θα ΕΙΣΠΡΑΞΩ χλεύη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2015)

Αυτό μού θυμίζει ένα μπάρκσειο λογοπαίγνιο που αποτελεί μεταφραστική πρόκληση:







Εδώ ο Μπαρκς χρησιμοποιεί το _collector_ και με τις δυο έννοιες, αφού η ιστορία αφορά την συλλεκτική αξία που αποκτά ένα νομισματάκι και ο _debt collector_ γίνεται πολύ γρήγορα _coin collector_.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2015)

Από το skai.gr:

Ο άνδρας πυροβόλησε την 57χρονη αδελφή του και τον 53χρονο σύντροφό της σε είσοδο πολυκατοικίας και τράπηκε σε φυγή, ωστόσο, λίγο πριν ξεψυχήσει κάλεσε την αστυνομία και υπέδειξε το δράστη και τα αίτια του φονικού. Συνεχίζονται οι έρευνες για τον εντοπισμό του δράστη το αυτοκίνητο του οποίου βρέθηκε στη λεωφόρο Θηβών. 

Μα γιατί τον ψάχνουν ακόμα; Σύμφωνα με τη διατύπωση της είδησης, ο δράστης ξεψύχησε αφού τους αποκάλυψε τον εαυτό του ως δράστη. Στο νεκροτομείο θα τον βρουν.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 11, 2015)

Διορθώνω μια μετάφραση που έγινε από κάποιον που δεν είναι μεταφραστής αλλά «ξέρει από αυτά» - και πέφτω στην εξής πρόταση: 
*Αισθάνεστε λυπημένη, θλιμμένη ή αυτοκριτική;*
(Πόσο είπαμε χρεώνουμε για ψυχική οδύνη;)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2015)

Γκάφα από τον _Σκάι _στη χθεσινη εκπομπή του Μπογδάνου, καθώς αυτός που κλήθηκε να αποδώσει τον τίτλο δημοσιεύματος του _Εκόνομιστ _αγνοούσε την αγγλική έκφραση *hit the ground running* (που σημαίνει “έκανε ένα ζωηρό κι επιτυχημένο ξεκίνημα”) και το μετέφρασε λέξη-προς-λέξη «χτύπησε στο έδαφος τρέχοντας»:






O τίτλος βέβαια του δημοσιεύματος προσθέτει μετά από μια παύλα το _backwards_, δηλαδή είναι σαν να λέει ότι «έκανε ένα δυνατό ξεκίνημα — προς τα πίσω», ή: «έκανε μια γερή αρχή — απ' την ανάποδη».


----------



## Themis (Feb 14, 2015)

"Κατηγορηματική προστακτική" του Καντ και "πολιτικά θύματα" αεροπορικών βομβαρδισμών. Σε μεταφρασμένη αμερικανιά που αποτελεί βασικό βιβλίο για υποχρεωτικό μάθημα του 4ου έτους της Νομικής.
_Μεταφραστής ουχ υπερβήσεται μέτρα. Ει δε μη, λεξιλόγοι μιν δίκης επίκουροι εξευρήσουσιν..._



Προσθήκη nickel, για το καντιανό:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...κή-κατηγορική-προσταγή-categorical-imperative


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Ένα ψευδόφιλο ζεύγος είναι τα *skeptical *(ή _sceptical_) & *σκεπτικός *(ή _σκεφτικός_): Το _skeptical_ αντιστοιχεί στο ελλ. «σκεπτικιστής» αλλά έχει και τη σημασία «δύσπιστος» (που είναι συνηθέστερη της πρώτης, ιδίως στον προφορικό λόγο)· ενώ το _σκεπτικός _αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλ. «pensive» — τα 'χουμε πει, άλλωστε, κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τοφίλες&p=41363&highlight=skeptical#post41363.
> Σε φράσεις όπως «[you look/seem] skeptical» μπορούμε επίσης να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και ρήματα με ανάλογο σημασιακό περιεχόμενο, όπως λ.χ. «[δείχνεις/μοιάζεις/φαίνεσαι] να δυσπιστείς / να αμφιβάλλεις / να το αμφισβητείς κλπ».


Επειδή έχει (ξανα)γεμίσει το ελληνικό διαδίκτυο με σκεπτικό Σόιμπλε (λογουχάρη), σεις που γνωρίζετε τη γερμανική μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε αν έχουμε κι εδώ για άλλη μια φορά μια λανθασμένη απόδοση, παρασυρμένη από λεκτική ψευδοφιλία;


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2015)

Η σημασία (του δύσπιστου, πρόσθετη στη σημασία του συλλογισμένου) φαίνεται να έχει την ευλογία της χρήσης όπως αποτυπώνεται στο ΧΛΝΓ, και μάλιστα σε λήμμα όπου πρώτο βρίσκεται το _σκεφτικός_ και δεύτερο το _σκεπτικός_. Εκεί λοιπόν, μετά τον ορισμό («που τον προβληματίζουν έγνοιες, σκέψεις»), το παράδειγμα «Ήμουν ~ και επιφυλακτικός απέναντι στις προτάσεις του» μάς φέρνει στο «προβληματισμένος» άρα «επιφυλακτικός».

Όσο κι αν είμαστε... σκεφτικοί απέναντι σ' αυτή την εξέλιξη, φοβάμαι ότι δεν μπορούμε να την εμποδίσουμε.


----------



## sarant (Feb 16, 2015)

Themis said:


> "Κατηγορηματική προστακτική" του Καντ και "πολιτικά θύματα" αεροπορικών βομβαρδισμών. Σε μεταφρασμένη αμερικανιά που αποτελεί βασικό βιβλίο για υποχρεωτικό μάθημα του 4ου έτους της Νομικής.



Αυτό θέλει ευρύτερο κράξιμο, θαρρώ. Με όνομα βιβλίου και εκδότη και μεταφραστή.
Τι φταίνε τα παιδιά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή έχει (ξανα)γεμίσει το ελληνικό διαδίκτυο με σκεπτικό Σόιμπλε (λογουχάρη), σεις που γνωρίζετε τη γερμανική μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε αν έχουμε κι εδώ για άλλη μια φορά μια λανθασμένη απόδοση, παρασυρμένη από λεκτική ψευδοφιλία;



Το γερμανικό skeptisch χρησιμοποιείται όπως ακριβώς το αγγλικό skeptical.


----------



## sarant (Feb 16, 2015)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς μεταφραστικό, αλλά είναι μαργαριτάρι:

Ο Vint Cerf, που θεωρείται από πολλούς ο "Πατέρας του Internet" (ο όρος 'σερφάρω', έχει θεσπιστεί προς τιμήν του) προειδοποίησε σε ομιλία του σε συνέδριο, για την πιθανότητα έλευσης μιας εποχής, ενός "ψηφιακό μεσαίωνα", όπου τα ψηφιακά αρχεία που συγκεντρώνουμε σήμερα, δεν θα είναι προσβάσιμα από τα λογισμικά του αύριο. Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 16, 2015)

Μήπως είναι πρόωρο πρωταπριλιάτικο;


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2015)

Το διόρθωσαν μάνι μάνι.


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2015)

Όντως μαργαριτάρι. Τους το επισήμαναν στα σχόλια και το αφαίρεσαν.*Ordinary Man*
Ποιός έγραψε ότι ο όρος σερφάρω (surfing) είναι προς τιμήν του Cerf;

*pacman2*
True. Κατ’ αρχάς το surfing αναφέρεται στο web με το οποίο δεν είχε κάποια σχέση ο Vinton Cerf, ο οποίος δούλεψε στα specs του TCP/IP, το οποίο είναι μια σειρά πρωτοκόλλων υποδομής του διαδικτύου. Και δεύτερον το surfing προέρχεται από το channel surfing που είναι συνώνυμο του zapping. Σιγά τώρα οι πρώτοι χρήστες του web που κάτσαν να ψάξουν ποιος είναι ο δημιουργός του TCP/IP για να ονομάσουν ένα καθημερινό activity προς τιμήν του...

*PUSH THE BUTTON *
Έχεις δίκιο. Το εκ παραδρομής λάθος διορθώθηκε. Για την ιστορία ο όρος Surf προέρχεται από το "Channel Surfing".​
Ως προς την ουσία της δήλωσης του Σερφ, δεν λέει κάτι καινούργιο. Ο κίνδυνος να μη διαβάζονται τα παλαιότερα αρχεία από νεότερα προγράμματα είναι διαρκής και έχει γίνει αντιληπτός από πολύ νωρίς. Μην πάμε μακριά, στο 3000 μ.Χ.: ό,τι έχουμε γράψει όλοι μας στις παλιές εύκαμπτες δισκέτες (floppy disks), είναι σήμερα λίγο πολύ χαμένο. Για να μην πω και το άλλο: ό,τι είναι γραμμένο σε βιντεοκασέτα και δεν έχει μετατραπεί ψηφιακά κινδυνεύει κι αυτό.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 16, 2015)

Σωστά, και επιπλέον δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα: αν φροντίσεις να μετατρέψεις το υλικό σου κάθε φορά που υιοθετείς νέα τεχνολογία, και επιπλέον να κρατάς ένα εφεδρικό μηχάνημα παλιάς τεχνολογίας, λύνεται αμέσως. Εγώ έχω κρατήσει και βίντεο, και FDD, ακόμα και Zip drive


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2015)

Μιλώντας στο Action24 για τα ομόλογα χρέους, ο τακτικός συνεργάτης του σταθμού δημοσιογράφος Χρήστος Κώστας εξήγησε ότι το IOU σημαίνει «Instead Of Unit». Δεν το είχα ξανακούσει. Έχω μείνει στο ότι το IOU χρησιμοποιεί την ταύτιση της προφοράς των τριών γραμμάτων με την προφορά της φράσης «I owe you» (=σου χρωστώ).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOU


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2015)

...
Εμ, για να το ακούσουμε ή να το δούμε, πρέπει να υπάρχει πρώτα. Στον αληθινό κόσμο, όχι στη φαντασία της όποιας κούτρας σκαρφιστεί κάτι -ό,τι της κατέβηκε- για να εξηγήσει ακρωνύμιο που δεν ήξερε.

Βρήκε πάντως η Νομανσλάνδη το νόμισμά της. Το ίου (IOU? Ew!).  The coin of that realm, and everyone's common currency.

Οποιαδήποτε οπτική ή ηχητική ομοιότητα με υπάρχοντα νομίσματα είναι συμπτωματική. Νομίζετε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2015)

Με πιάνει μια μελαγχολία όταν σκέφτομαι ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι (του IOU και του cerfαρίσματος) πληρώνονται για τον κόπο τους (κόπος που λέει ο λόγος) ενώ αυτοί που επισημαίνουν τα λάθη το κάνουν δωρεάν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2015)

Τι είναι το cerfάρισμα; :devil:


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2015)

Είναι αυτο που νομίζουμε ότι προέρχεται από τον Cerf


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι είναι το cerfάρισμα; :devil:



What the serfdom does, peonage. :s  In the IoT (I owe them). Or IoE (I owe everybody).


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2015)

Καλημέρα

«Athenae Delenda Est». Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος του άρθρου του Κρούγκμαν, που λέει, στο πρότυπο τού «Carthago delenda est», δηλ. πρέπει να καταστραφεί η Καρχηδών, ότι η ΕΕ θέλει να καταστρέψει την Αθήνα. Ο τίτλος έχει σίγουρα λάθος: ο πληθυντικός πρέπει να είναι Athenae delendae sunt. Για τα λάθη του περιεχομένου, δεν είναι εδώ η θέση.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 17, 2015)

Σχόλια στου Σαραντάκου:


> Athenae est urbs clarissima quia poetae.


Σιγοντάρισμα:


> Δεν ξέρω λατινικά, αν περάσουν από εδώ οι λατινομαθείς θα μας πουν. Βρίσκω και ενικές συντάξεις (βλ. 13 [το παραπάνω]) και πληθυντικές.


Αντίρρηση:


> Το γερουνδιακό είναι ρηματικό επίθετο που μαζί με το sum σχηματίζει περιφραστική συζυγία Στην προσωπική σύνταξη το sum μπαίνει στο γ΄ενικό ή πληθυντικό πρόσωπο ανάλογα με το υποκείμενο, ενώ το γερουνδιακό ως επίθετο και κατηγούμενο στο γένος και αριθμό του υποκείμενου:έτσι Carthago delenda est, αλλά Athenae delendae sunt.
> Η απρόσωπη σύνταξη δεν έχει εφαρμογή στα παραδείγματά μας.
> 
> Το παράδειγμα Athenae est urbs clarissima δεν έχει καμιά σχέση,γιατί εδώ στο συνδετικό έχουμε έλξη από τον αριθμό του κατηγορούμενου, όπως και στα ελληνικά: Αι Θήβαι Αίγυπτος ἐκαλέετο
> Στα Λατινικά για το γερουνδιακό δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Ας μας πουν οι πανεπιστημιακοί.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2015)

Και στο ουδέτερο ενικό: Imperium Britannicum delendum est.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 17, 2015)

Μα δεν είναι το γένος το θέμα, ο αριθμός είναι. Το ζήτημα δηλαδή είναι, νομίζω, αν ο σωστός πληθυντικός Athenae υποχωρεί σε μια παράθεση (αν θυμάμαι σωστά την ορολογία), στυλ "η πόλη των Αθηνών", urbs Athenae (ξέρω, θα ήταν Athenarum αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό έχει ποτέ γραφτεί).

Τούτων δοθέντων, πάντως, κι εγώ delendae sunt θα έγραφα αν ήμουν η κυρία Κρούγκμαν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2015)

Ξέρω ότι έχουμε καλύτερο νήμα για τις ταλαιπωρημένες μετοχές, αλλά, επειδή κι εγώ ταλαιπωρημένος είμαι, το καταθέτω εδώ προς το παρόν:

Η δίκη κατά Στρος-Καν και άλλων 13 κατηγορουμένων συνεχίζεται, καθώς οι γυναίκες παραμένουν πολιτικώς ενάγοντες στην ποινική υπόθεση.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231386433

Ε, δεν είναι και τόσο άγνωστη λέξη οι _ενάγουσες_...


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2015)

Μια που κάθισα και την έκανα τη δουλειά, το βάζω κι εδώ (έχει προηγηθεί το FB):
Λέμε για το γιό του καφετζή με το λόουερ που φτιάχνει υπότιτλους, αλλά μάλλον υπάρχει κι η κόρη του από το ΙΕΚ δημοσιογραφίας, που αναλαμβάνει να σχολιάσει το νόημα των υπότιτλων. 

Διαβάζω στο άρθρο της HuffPost για τη συνέντευξη του Πωλ Μέισον:

_Για πρώτη φορά η ελληνική κυβέρνηση διαπραγματεύεται όπως τόνισε ο Βρετανός δημοσιογράφος..._
και διαβάζω στους υπότιτλους/ ακούω με τα αυτάκια μου στο βίντεο (στο 5:30):
_[για το 2011 και το 2012] the negotiations were not so tough_
Νταξ, το ξέρω ότι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε απόλυτοι, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν μόνο σκληρές διαπραγματεύσεις ή καμία διαπραγμάτευση (βλ. ΥΓ).
Επίσης το άρθρο λέει:
_Όπως σημείωσε ο ίδιος, «η νέα κυβέρνηση άλλαξε το επίπεδο των συζητήσεων στην Ευρώπη. Στις προηγούμενες διαπραγματεύσεις παρουσιαζόταν στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση ένα προσχέδιο το οποίο γινόταν πολύ πιο σκληρό κατά τη διάρκεια της Συνόδου εξαιτίας των απαιτήσεων του Γερμανικού υπουργείου Οικονομικών». _
ενώ εγώ βλέπω να λέει ο Μέισον ότι _αυτή είναι η τακτική τώρα_: 
_This is a pattern. I've observed it these talks for nearly a week now. _
και δε λέει τίποτα περί επιπέδου των συζητήσεων, το οποίο παρουσιάζει ο αρθρογράφος σε εισαγωγικά, δηλαδή σα να μεταφέρει λόγια του Μέισον, δηλαδή βάζει λόγια στο στόμα του Μέισον που ο Μέισον δεν είπε, αυτό αντιδεοντολογικό είναι, αλλά στην Ελλάδα είπαμε, η κόρη του καφετζή κλπ: 
Έχετε γειά βρυσούλες από κατανόηση νοήματος στον αρθρογράφο. Ούτε τους υπότιτλους δεν διάβαζε. 

Για τους ίδιους τους υπότιτλους, ένα δυο λαθάκια:
Λέει ο Μεισον για το πλεόνασμα the "black" part [of the budget], λένε οι υπότιτλοι το "μαύρο" κομμάτι (μπα, μιλάει για τη μαύρη οικονομία; όχι βέβαια, μιλάει για το τμήμα που δεν είναι χρέος. Κι αυτοί οι αγγλόφωνοι, in the red, in the black μας μπερδεύουνε με τα χρώματα). 

Και πιο κάτω λέει _such a left wing government_ (με την έννοια ότι έχει πιο σκληρή στάση στις διαπραγματεύσεις) το οποίο μεταφράζουν σκέτα _αριστερή κυβέρνηση_, που δίνει άλλη εντύπωση κατά τη γνώμη μου, ότι ο άνθρωπος λέει _πρώτη φορά αριστερά_. 

ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι πιο κάτω λέει ότι the old Greek government didn't fight back to what Brussels were trying to do, αλλά εκεί είναι άλλη η ερώτηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2015)

Η Στρατιά των Ανύπαρκτων μόλις απέκτησε έναν ακόμη ταπεινό φαντάρο. Αυτή τη στιγμή δείχνει η Nova το _Deliverance_ και η ερώτηση *Can that chubby boy handle himself?* μεταφράστηκε «*Θα τα καταφέρει αυτός ο Τσάμπι;*» :-D :-D :-D


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Η Στρατιά των Ανύπαρκτων μόλις απέκτησε έναν ακόμη ταπεινό φαντάρο. Αυτή τη στιγμή δείχνει η Nova το _Deliverance_ και η ερώτηση *Can that chubby boy handle himself?* μεταφράστηκε «*Θα τα καταφέρει αυτός ο Τσάμπι;*» :-D :-D :-D



  That chubby checker.

A, μα αυτό θέλει μουσική! A banjo-guitar duel. Where Lonnie sure did handle it.


----------



## stathis (Feb 23, 2015)

Marinos said:


> η κυρία Κρούγκμαν


Για την ακρίβεια, η κυρία Γκρούκμαν :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 26, 2015)

Το στενότερο σπίτι του κόσμου έχει πλάτος 1,19 εκατοστά... χμμμ, γκουχ-γκουχ... 1 μέτρο και 19 εκατοστά.

Και τώρα το διόρθωσαν, αλλά είχαν ήδη εφευρεθεί τα σκρίνσοτ. :)
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/19336...os-119-metra-kai-poleitai-85000-lires-eikones


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Λέει ο Απόστολος Δοξιάδης εδώ στο protagon μια μάλλον πασίγνωστη ιστορία με πολύ περισσότερα λόγια απ' όσα χρειαζόταν. Είναι ωραία ιστορία για τους νεότερους που ίσως δεν την έχουν ξανακούσει. Αλλά έχω στάθηκα σ' ένα ορθογραφικό λαθάκι που δείχνει πόσο εύκολο είναι να μπερδέψουμε το _ψηλά_ με τα _ψιλά_, ιδίως αν απομακρυνθούμε λίγο από τις καθιερωμένες εκφράσεις και διατυπώσεις:

Οι κάτοικοι του χωριού σκορπίστηκαν, άλλοι εδώ, άλλοι εκεί, σε συγγενείς στην πρωτεύουσα ή αλλού, αναπολώντας το χωριό τους και θρηνώντας το κακό που τους βρήκε. Μα ο κοινοτάρχης κι ο παπάς είχαν μείνει σε ένα σπίτι στις ρίζες του βουνού, ψιλούτσικα, και παρατηρούσαν την καταστροφή, ο πρώτος από αίσθηση καθήκοντος πολιτικού, ο δεύτερος θρησκευτικού. ​
Πάνω εκεί έπεσαν μερικές ψιλούτσικες.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 8, 2015)

Μα τι φλυαρία! Προχτές άκουσα το ανέκδοτο με πεντέξι φράσεις... 
Έχει ξεφύγει και ένα «νεροπόντη», μα δεν βαριέσαι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2015)

*Πώς λέγεται η Βιρμανία του Αρκτικού Κύκλου;*

Μα, φυσικά, *Μπουρμάνσκ*... όπως έχει βάλει η Google σε κάποιον χάρτη της, κι έτσι έχει φτάσει να έχει ευρήματα αυτό, αντί του ορθού *Μούρμανσκ*.
Δείτε πχ πού είναι τώρα το Δ/Ξ Τιμοφέι Γκουζένκο: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...273330620/imo:9372561/vessel:TIMOFEY_GUZHENKO
Τους το έχουν εντοπίσει στην Γκουγκλ εδώ και καιρό: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/earth/3fihzOqijpI, οπότε ίσως το φαινόμενο να περιορίζεται σε ιστότοπους που δεν έχουν έκτοτε ενημερώσει τη βάση δεδομένων τους.
Αν πάντως εσείς το δείτε, να ξέρετε πως το _*Μπουρμάνσκ _είναι λάθος — είπαμε, _Μούρμανσκ_.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2015)

Μπλιαχ!
Νούναν: Δεν είναι *εργασία* του Eurogroup να εξετάσει τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες των ελληνικών προτάσεων


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2015)

Μας επεξεργάζονται οι τιτλογράφοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2015)

Κόντεψα να πέσω από την καρέκλα μου... 

Όταν ο δημοσιογράφος που θέλει να κάνει τον μεταφραστή ξέρει τόσα πολλά αγγλικά που δεν αναγνωρίζει ούτε τη λέξη "μαμά". Ακόμα κι από Google Translate να το είχε περάσει, θα έβλεπε και τη μαμά, εκτός από τη μούμια.
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/19545...edosa-piso-paidi-poy-eiha-yiothetisei-eikones


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2015)

...
Η μια φυλλάδα «μεταφράζει» την άλλη. Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι έντυπη, γιατί ακόμα και ψάρια να τύλιγες μ' αυτό το πράμα, θα 'βγαζαν φωνή μεγάλη*. 

Τι να πρωτοπιάσεις; Το «σχα του κεφαλιού» ή τη λιμνούπολη της Νομανσλάνδης, το «Λέικ Ντιστρίκ»;

Ολοφάνερα δουλειά του ποδαριού, και δε ρίχνω το φταίξιμο αποκλειστικά σ' όποιον το έγραψε.

* Ντουμ ντουμ ντουμ ντουμπου ντουμ
οι κοτσάνες τους βροντούν

Βροντάν' όλα τα σίδερα, βροντάν' κι οι σακοράφες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2015)

Το Λέικ Ντιστρίκτ καταπληκτικό μέρος. Νομίζω ότι εκεί βρίσκεται και το μεγάλο υδροηλεκτρικό εργοστάσιο της Νομανσλάνδης.


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το Λέικ Ντιστρίκτ καταπληκτικό μέρος. Νομίζω ότι εκεί βρίσκεται και το μεγάλο υδροηλεκτρικό εργοστάσιο της Νομανσλάνδης.



Τσκ τσκ τσκ. Μα γράψ' το σωστά: «Λέικ Ντιστρίκ», λέμε!  Η Λιμνούπολη της Νομανσλάνδης, η πόλη του Σκρουτζ Μακ Φακ.

A streak of fortune.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2015)

Δεν το πιάνω, πώς λέγεται στα ελλήνικος η γεωγραφική περιοχή του ΗΒ που στα άγγλικος είναι γνωστή ως Lake District; Έχουμε κανένα ιδιαίτερο όνομα;


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2015)

...
Ιδιαίτερο δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει για του ΗΒ (εκτός από το ακατάλληλο για εδώ «οι Λίμνες»), αλλά τουλάχιστον ένα σωστά μεταγραμμένο Λέικ Ντίστρικτ, όχι «Λέικ Ντιστρίκ», γιατί βαλτώνουμε.


He went like one that hath been stunned
And is of sense forlorn:
A sadder and a wiser man
He rose the morrow morn

lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4652-albatross-άλμπατρος


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2015)

Επίσης δεν είναι, ξέρω 'γώ, χωριό ή πόλη για να πεις "πήγαμε στο Λέικ Ντίστρικτ". Ένας πιο σύνθετος προσδιορισμός θα βοηθούσε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2015)

Είναι εθνικός δρυμός Lake District National Park. 
Αλλά και γεωγραφική περιοχή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 11, 2015)

daeman said:


> Ιδιαίτερο δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει για του ΗΒ (εκτός από το ακατάλληλο για εδώ «οι Λίμνες»), αλλά τουλάχιστον ένα σωστά μεταγραμμένο Λέικ Ντίστρικτ, όχι «Λέικ Ντιστρίκ», γιατί βαλτώνουμε.


Έτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2015)

Εκεί που νομίζαμε ότι δεν ξέρουν να μεταφράζουν, μας αποδεικνύουν ότι δεν ξέρουν ούτε ελληνικά: Το σέρνουμε το καροτσάκι του μωρού; Καρότσι της λαϊκής είναι; Εκτός αν δεν ξέρουν τη διαφορά μεταξύ "σέρνω" και "σπρώχνω".



http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/19557...aidiko-karotsaki-se-kyriakatiki-volta-eikones


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

Lake District = η Περιοχή των Λιμνών

Το βάζω γιατί δεν το είδα εδώ.

Bonus: 

the Lake Poets = οι Ποιητές των Λιμνών (ο Γουέρντσγουερθ και κάποιοι άλλοι)


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... Bonus:
> 
> the Lake Poets = οι Ποιητές των Λιμνών (ο Γουέρντσγουερθ και κάποιοι άλλοι)



Ασφαλώς. Και κάποιοι άλλοι όπως ο Κόλεριτζ (ή Κόλριτζ ή Κόουλριτζ, όπως κυκλοφορεί επίσης), εξ ου και η τελευταία στροφή της _Μπαλάντας του γέρου ναυτικού_ στο #7468 μαζί με το λίνκι για το σχετικό νήμα.



He went like one that hath been stunned | Πήγαινε σαν κάποιος που ‘χει άναυδος μείνει 
And is of sense forlorn: | Και τις αισθήσεις έχει χάσει:
A sadder and a wiser man | Ένας άνθρωπος πιο κατηφής και πιο σοφός 
He rose the morrow morn | Τ’ άλλο πρωί σηκώθηκεμτφ. Βαγγέλης Αθανασόπουλος, εκδ. Χατζηνικολή, 2001


Μπόνους, η απαγγελία του Όρσον Γουέλς στο _Rime of the Ancient Mariner_ του 1977, με εικονογράφηση τα χαρακτικά του Γκουστάβ Ντορέ:






και οι Tiger Lillies. Και ξανά οι Tiger Lillies. 

It is an ancient Mariner,
And he stoppeth one of three.
"By thy long grey beard and glittering eye,
Now wherefore stopp'st thou me?"
...
And a good south wind sprung up behind;
The Albatross did follow,
And every day, for food or play,
Came to the mariners' hollo!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2015)

Έψαχνα κάτι άλλο και έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτή τη μετάφραση στο Eur-Lex.

A sensitive pressure altimeter calibrated in feet... = Υψόμετρο ευαίσθητο στην πίεση, βαθμονομημένο σε ft...

Χμμμ... Κάποιος δεν πρόσεξε ότι εδώ λέει "a sensitive pressure altimeter", όχι "a pressure-sensitive altimeter". 

Σε άλλο έγγραφο το έχουν μεταφράσει σωστά. "Ευαίσθητο υψόμετρο πίεσης".


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2015)

Πάντως σε ορειβατικό περιοδικό έχω δει το altimeter = αλτίμετρο, και το προτιμώ από το υψόμετρο, που δημιουργεί θανάσιμη σύγχυση με το altitude.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

Ίσως και για νηματάκι αυτά. Μου αρέσει ο *μετρητής υψομέτρου*. Υπάρχει και το _υψομετρικό όργανο_. Ενώ ο _υψομετρητής_ είναι για να μετράει το ύψος των παιδιών.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2015)

Ο Ζαζ θα το επιβεβαιώσει, αλλά το λεξικό αεροναυπηγικών όρων του ΤΕΕ το ονομάζει "υψόμετρο", που ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει. Στο ίδιο λεξικό το altitude μεταφράζεται "ύψος" και όχι "υψόμετρο", οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σύγχυσης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2015)

Επίσης το _altimetric _αποδίδεται _υψομετρικός _στην μηχανική.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Ο Ζαζ θα το επιβεβαιώσει, αλλά το λεξικό αεροναυπηγικών όρων του ΤΕΕ το ονομάζει "υψόμετρο", που ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει. Στο ίδιο λεξικό το altitude μεταφράζεται "ύψος" και όχι "υψόμετρο", οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σύγχυσης.


O Ζαζ τα έχει γράψει ήδη εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=224911&viewfull=1#post224911
Και η γνωστή αναγγελία είναι «πετάμε σε ύψος τόσων ποδών κλπ».


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2015)

Παραμένει το ερώτημα πώς διακρίνουμε height/hauteur/altezza και altitude/altitudine· αν θέλουμε να τα διακρίνουμε (καλό θα ήταν).


----------



## pidyo (Mar 15, 2015)

To είδα γραμμένο και σκέφτηκα από περιέργεια να δω αν το έχει γράψει κι άλλος. Ω της εκπλήξεως, υπάρχουν πάνω από τέσσερις χιλιάδες «καταλάθως». Και δεν φτάνει αυτό, μετά βρήκα πάνω από τρεισήμισυ χιλιάδες «καταβάθως» και μια χιλιάδα «κατακράτως». Ακόμη και τέσσερα «καταμήκως« γκουγκλίζονται. Μόνο το «καταπλάτως« τη γλίτωσε (μέχρι το παρόν μήνυμα).


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2015)

...
Μη σε τρομάζει η αρχική γαλαντομία του γκούγκλη. Όταν τα ευρήματα πιάνουν πάνω από μία σελίδα αποτελεσμάτων (ανάλογα με τις εκάστοτε ρυθμίσεις για την εμφάνισή τους), άλλα τάζει στην αρχή κι άλλα βγάζει στο τέλος:

"καταλάθως": 331
"καταβάθως": 209
"κατακράτως": 159

Είναι αλήθεια βέβαια ότι στου διαδικτύου το βάθος το βαθύ χάσκει μεγάλο βάθος κι είναι το βάθος το βαθύ γιομάτο κατά λάθος.
Scripta mentiuntur.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 15, 2015)

Λάβετε υπόψη και τα:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/462413/ar...smoy/to-mystiko-poykryvetai-pisw-apo-to-la8ws
http://www.tovima.gr/vimagazino/views/article/?aid=503819
http://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/article/582657/grafoyn-stoys-toihoys-ti-lexi-lathos-lathos
http://www.vice.com/gr/read/mia-mera-me-tous-gkrafitades


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 16, 2015)

Παίζοντας χτες με τα κουμπιά του τηλεκοντρόλ έπεσα πάνω σε ένα ντοκυμανταίρ για τους Βίκινγκς (σικ, με τελικό ς βέβαια, αφού είναι πληθυντικός, σωστά; ) στο κανάλι της Βουλής. Ωραία, λέω, ας χαζέψουμε. 

Δεν πέρασαν δύο λεπτά, και να σου μία γυναίκα Βίκινγκ*ς*, κι ακόμα ένας Βίκινγκ*ς*, και διάφορα αντικείμενα Βίκινγκ*ς*, γεγονός που μου έδωσε να καταλάβω ότι το Βίκινγκς κλίνεται όπως το τανκς. Ωραία, λέω, ας απολαύσω τώρα. Και πάνω που προσαρμόστηκα, έρχεται μία αναφορά στην "Ιστορία Αγγλόρουμ" και με ρίχνει ανάσκελα.

Εμείς οι γκρεκόρουμ δεν ξέρουμ λατινικόρουμ. Ο τέμπορα, ο μόρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2015)

από το φουμπού:


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2015)

Πώς;:scared::mellow:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2015)

It's magic, isn't it?


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2015)

Είναι αυτό που λέμε «καυτή θέση». :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2015)

Ηλεκτρική καρέκλα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το ότι υπάρχουν τόσο λίγα «γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του» σημαίνει ότι έχω δίκιο που πιστεύω ότι είναι αγγλισμός (*full of himself*);
> 
> Από _Τα όρια της ρητορείας_ του Σταύρου Λυγερού (Καθημερινή 23/9/2011):
> Ο αντιπρόεδρος δεν μπορεί να αντισταθεί στην ευφυΐα και ευγλωττία του, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται θύμα τους. Είναι τόσο γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του, που η αυτοπεποίθησή του καταντάει αλαζονεία.



Τότε έγραφε για τον Β. Βενιζέλο. Περισσότερο από αγγλισμός, το «γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του» φαίνεται ότι είναι... λυγερισμός. Κάποιος φίλος με έστειλε να διαβάσω αυτό το άρθρο του Σταύρου Λυγερού και εκεί, στη μέση, σαν μέρος από δήλωση κυβερνητικών κύκλων, να το πάλι το αχώνευτο. Μήπως έβαλε ο ίδιος ο Λυγερός τον συγκεκριμένο αγγλισμό στο στόμα των κυβερνητικών κύκλων;

Κυβερνητικοί κύκλοι υποστηρίζουν ότι «ο Δραγασάκης δεν μπήκε ποτέ στο περιθώριο. Είναι αλήθεια, όμως, πως ο ρόλος του κάπως είχε περιορισθεί. Ο Βαρουφάκης είναι πολύ γεμάτος από τον εαυτό του για να λειτουργήσει σαν υφιστάμενος του Γιάννη με δύο ν. Όταν, λοιπόν, ο Τσίπρας τον όρισε υπουργό Οικονομικών και διαπραγματευτή ήξερε ότι θα μετατρεπόταν σε πρωταγωνιστή».


----------



## Costas (Mar 18, 2015)

Παντως ακούγοντας την έκφραση καταλαβαίνεις το νόημα, οπότε μικρό το κακό. Και το "κάνω τη διαφορά", αγγλισμος δεν ειναι;

"Συλλυπητήρια ευχόμαστε" (αντί για "εκφράζουμε")


----------



## Earion (Mar 19, 2015)

full of himself = έχει υπερτροφικό Εγώ.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 19, 2015)

Εμένα δε μου αρέσει. Το *γεμάτος* δεν φέρνει την εικόνα του μπουχτίσματος, του παραγεμίσματος που δίνει η αγγλική φράση. Και δεν έχω γενικά πρόβλημα με την μετάφραση και χρήση ιδιωματισμών. Ίσα-ίσα με αγγλισμό εννοώ μία τέτοια μετάφραση που δεν βγάζει νόημα στα ελληνικά.
Γιατί όχι απλά έχει _καβαλήσει το καλάμι_;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 20, 2015)

Καταπληκτικό φέιγ βολάν του '77 (δεν μπορώ να απομονώσω το λινκ της εικόνας για κάποιο λόγο)
Σημ. Η τελευταία φράση, όπως καταλαβαίνουμε, είναι προσθήκη του New Yorker.
Με την ευκαιρία έψαξα το ποστ όπου είχα αντιγράψει έναν παρόμοιο κατάλογο από το «Κάτω από το ηφαίστειο» αλλά συμβαίνει το εξής: πατάω τα λινκ και με βγάζει στην τελευταία σελίδα του νήματος, αδύνατο να το εντοπίσω.


Προσθήκη από nickel:






ή

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-3qNjX6gNjaQ/VQrAnQ4iuVI/AAAAAAAAAJw/jtQLcxXFyeI/s1600/ChildishJoy.gif


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Με την ευκαιρία έψαξα το ποστ όπου είχα αντιγράψει έναν παρόμοιο κατάλογο από το «Κάτω από το ηφαίστειο» αλλά συμβαίνει το εξής: πατάω τα λινκ και με βγάζει στην τελευταία σελίδα του νήματος, αδύνατο να το εντοπίσω.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=105736&viewfull=1#post105736


----------



## Marinos (Mar 20, 2015)

Πες μου τώρα και τι έκανα εγώ λάθος, όμως...


----------



## Costas (Mar 20, 2015)

Πρέπει να πατήσεις όχι το λινκ αλλά το βελάκι δεξιά, ν' ανοίξει το "Προσωρινά αποθηκευμένη", και να πατήσεις πάνω σ' αυτό.

Ούτε εμένα μ' αρέσει το "γεμάτος", απλώς είπα ότι δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση αν το δω να αβγατίζει. Το "υπερτροφικό Εγώ" του Εαρίονα είναι άψογο. Αλλά κι αυτό δεν ξέρω πώς ακουγόταν όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε...


----------



## Marinos (Mar 20, 2015)

Μάλλον φταίει ο Chrome, στον Firefox τα κατάφερα και έτσι βρήκα και την πιο αναλυτική βερσιόν: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?435-Διασκεδάστε-και-μ-αυτό&p=155558&viewfull=1#post155558
(Μερσί για την παρέμβαση, Νίκελ!)


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Καταπληκτικό φέιγ βολάν του '77 ...



:woot:  :lol:

Η «Childish Joy» είναι προφανώς η Παιδική Χαρά στο Κουκάκι, η πλατεία Κουντουριώτη. Oh what a joy! Childish.






Αγγλικά (οΘντκ) άνευ διδασκάλου, με τον Divry παραμάσχαλα. :-D


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 20, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Καταπληκτικό φέιγ βολάν του '77


Μα πώς κατάφεραν να το πετύχουν έτσι χωρίς google translate?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι πολλά από τα λάθη οφείλονται στην κάσα του τυπογράφου που παρανάγνωσε το χειρόγραφο μεταφρασμένο σημείωμα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2015)

Το lamp δικό τους είναι, το eu thu siasu είναι του τυπογράφου. 
Το luculy τί μπορεί να σημαίνει; We have a luculy envirοnment, we have a lovely envirοnment ή κάτι άλλο; Μήπως εννοεί ότι το περιβάλλον είναι για λουκούλλειο γεύμα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μήπως εννοεί ότι το περιβάλλον είναι για λουκούλλειο γεύμα;


Στο δικό μου σύμπαν ταίριαζε το _λουκούλλειο_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2015)

Ο Μανδραβέλης έφτιαξε σήμερα καινούργια λέξη, θηλυκό του _χασομεριού_:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/808368/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-taktikh-ths-xasomerias

Επιρροή από την _κωλυσιεργία_; Θα μπορούσε να γράψει και _χρονοτριβής_.

Από την άλλη ο Γ. Βαρουφάκης έφτιαξε καινούργιο σύμπλοκο στη Βουλή: τους _ασκούμενους μάγους_, αντί για _μαθητευόμενους μάγους_.

https://www.google.com/search?q="ασκούμενοι+μάγοι"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2015)

...
Και το σχετικό νήμα μας: *μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι = sorcerer's apprentices*.

Ωστόσο —και χωρίς διάθεση να υπερασπιστώ κανέναν (αφού υποθέτω ότι ο Β. δεν το έκανε επίτηδες, αλλά το μετέφρασε νοερά απ' τ' αγγλικά, αγγλοσπουδαγμένος ων), αλλά μιλώντας γενικότερα— νομίζω πως η δημιουργία νέων συμπλόκων μάλλον εμπλουτίζει συχνά και τη γλώσσα, όπως τη χημεία και τη ζωή, αρκεί να είναι εύκολα κατανοητά και να μην είναι εντελώς αταίριαστα. Όπως με το sorcerer's apprentice και το apprentice magician, κι ας είναι από πίσω ο Λουκιανός και ο Γκέτε, αλλιώς θα μας δέσμευαν αφόρητα οι «ιερές» συνάψεις, σκαλισμένες στην πέτρα. Το λέω γιατί έχω πρόσφατη πικρή πείρα εμπειρία όπου επιμελητής πήγε να καταστρέψει και το μέτρο και τη ρίμα ενός τέλειου στίχου, επειδή λέει δεν είναι αυτή η στάνταρ σύναψη. Και όχι, δεν ήταν δικός μου ο στίχος, αλλά με βάλανε διαιτητή.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2015)

daeman said:


> (αφού υποθέτω ότι ο Β. δεν το έκανε επίτηδες, αλλά το μετέφρασε νοερά απ' τ' αγγλικά, αγγλοσπουδαγμένος ων)



Συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι μεγάλο θέμα, αλλά αγγλοσπουδασμένοι είμαστε πολλοί, τα προσέχουμε όμως αυτά. Ίσως γιατί είχαμε γενική παιδεία στην Ελλάδα πολύ πριν βρεθούμε στους αγγλόφωνους και δεν χρειάστηκε να την συμπληρωσουμε εκεί.


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

...
Λάθος μου. Αντί για «επίτηδες», έπρεπε να γράψω «συνειδητά», μετά λόγου γνώσεως ή μετά γνώσεως λόγου. 
Για το άλλο έχεις δίκιο, αλλά άμα είναι προφορικό, γίνεται.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 22, 2015)

Κάθε δημοσιογράφος ονειρεύεται μια μεγάλη επιτυχία («scoop» αγγλιστί)

Το _λαβράκι_ μας τελείωσε.


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2015)

Χτες βράδυ ευχαριστήθηκα τις κατά Στήβεν Σπίλμπεργκ και Πήτερ Τζάκσον περιπέτειες του Τεν Τεν που έδειξε η τηλεόραση. Καλή η μετάφραση στους υπότιτλους, εκτός από ένα επαναλαμβανόμενο λάθος: το πλοίο του σερ Φράνσις Χάντοκ, ο _Μονόκερος _(_La Licorne_ στο πρωτότυπο, _The Unicorn_ στην ταινία), δεν είναι *καραβέλα*, όπως επιμένει ο υποτιτλιστής. Η μοιραία σύγκρουση στους ωκεανούς με τον άγριο πειρατή Κόκκινο Ρακάμ υποτίθεται ότι συνέβη στα 1676, πολύ πιο μετά αφότου ξεπεράστηκαν οι καραβέλες. Το πλοίο είναι *man-of-war*, δηλαδή *πλοίο της γραμμής*, κι ακόμα καλύτερα θα μεταφραζόταν *δίκροτο*, αφού έχει δύο σειρές πυροβόλων (και περιγράφεται ρητά έτσι στην ταινία).







Γαλλικό δίκροτο των 78 πυροβόλων






Κωνσταντίνος Βολανάκης. _Πυρπόληση του τουρκικού δικρότου στην Ερεσσό από τον Ψαριανό Δημήτριο Παπανικολή, 27 Μαΐου 1821_. Ελαιογραφία (1882).


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Κάθε δημοσιογράφος ονειρεύεται μια μεγάλη επιτυχία («scoop» αγγλιστί)
> 
> Το _λαβράκι_ μας τελείωσε.



Μπορεί να τους τελείωσε στο κουτί της Πανδώρας —θα βγήκαν όλα από μέσα, και ή απύθμενου βάθους ήταν το λαβράκι ή απίστευτης ρηχότητας— αλλά στις θάλασσες και στον δημοσιογραφικό κόσμο γενικά ζει και βασιλεύει. Και στη Λεξιλογία:

[h=1]décrocher le scoop = ανακαλύπτω / πετυχαίνω / βγάζω λαβράκι (κάνω δημοσιογραφική επιτυχία)[/h][h=1]Λαβράκι μεγάλου βάθους[/h][h=1]λαβράκι (ΟΧΙ λαυράκι)[/h][h=1]το λαβράκι, γενική του λαβρακιού;[/h]


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

Earion said:


> ... Το πλοίο είναι *man-of-war*, δηλαδή *πλοίο της γραμμής*, κι ακόμα καλύτερα θα μεταφραζόταν *δίκροτο*, αφού έχει δύο σειρές πυροβόλων (και το περιγράφει ρητά έτσι στην ταινία).
> ...



Περίληψις προηγουμένων με αφορμή την άλλη σημασία του man-of-war, τη ζωολογική, στο ίδιο νήμα: ποστ #6978, #6979, #6980, #6981, #6982.

[nudge, nudge, wink, wink] Ε, έξι ποστ και μάλιστα με εικονογράφηση νομίζω πως είναι καλή μαγιά για ξεχωριστό νήμα. [know what I mean? I'll say no more]


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2015)

Ερώτηση: τι ακριβώς σημαίνει στα γερμανικά η έκφραση «κανονιά μπροστά στην πλώρη»; Γιατί στα ελληνικά, όπως κατά λέξη μεταφέρει ο Τάσος Τέλλογλου τη φράση του χερ Σόιμπλε, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει.
Λίγο πριν από τη συμφωνία της 20ής Φεβρουαρίου ο Βόλφγκανγκ Σόιμπλε αναρωτιόταν αν θα έπρεπε να συμφωνήσει ή να οδηγήσει την ελληνική πλευρά, που θεωρούσε ξεκάθαρα ότι τον «κορόιδευε», σ’ έναν έλεγχο της κίνησης κεφαλαίων. Ως «κανονιά μπροστά στην πλώρη», όπως είπε σε Ευρωπαίο αξιωματούχο, δηλαδή ως μια προειδοποίηση. Ήδη ο Γερούν Ντάισελμπλουμ είχε προειδοποιήσει τον Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη ότι θα «του κόψει τον ΕLΑ». Τελικά, η «κανονιά μπροστά στην πλώρη» δεν έπεσε. Κυριάρχησαν ψυχραιμότερες απόψεις.​ 
Οι υπνοβάτες και η κανονιά (_Καθημερινή _22.3.2015)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Μα, δεν το μεταφέρει ως _ελληνική _έκφραση — την έχει εντός εισαγωγικών (όπως ειπώθηκε) και την επεξηγεί αμέσως μετά: «δηλαδή ως μια προειδοποίηση».


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

...
ein Schuss vor den Bug = a shot across the bows = a warning shot


"Die EZB versetzt der neuen Regierung in Athen einen Schuss vor den Bug. Griechenlands Finanzminister steht beim Berlin-Besuch noch mehr unter Druck. Varoufakis will Schäuble vom neuen Kurs Athens in der Schuldenkrise überzeugen."
Abendzeitung, 5-2-2015


Edit: Νηματάκι, κανείς πρόθυμος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2015)

Είναι, απλώς, η προειδοποιητική βολή. Στη θάλασσα, παλιότερα (που δεν είχαν πολυβόλα να ρίχνουν και στον αέρα) η προειδοποιητική βολή καταλήγει μπροστά από το αντίπαλο πλοίο και πάνω στην πορεία του.


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2015)

Ώστε *προειδοποιητική βολή*. Ευχαριστώ Δόκτορα. Αυτό περίμενα από τον γερμανομαθή Τέλλογλου, Ζάζουλα. Τι να την κάνω την κατά λέξη μετάφραση είτε μέσα είτε έξω από εισαγωγικά; Δεν λέμε «κόκκινη ρέγγα» όταν μεταφράζουμε από τα αγγλικά, ούτε λέμε ότι κάτι ξεπήδησε «από το μπλε».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2015)

Το Πασόκ πέφτει κι αυτό θύμα της συχνής σύγχυσης του *γλείφω* (με τη γλώσσα) και του _*γλύφω*_ (=λαξεύω):


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2015)

Προφανώς έχουν αναγάγει όλοι το γλείψιμο σε τέχνη.


----------



## sarant (Mar 23, 2015)

Μπορεί να κρατήσει αυτή η διάκριση τη στιγμή που το ρ. γλύφω ουσιαστικά δεν χρησιμοποιείται παρά μόνο ίσως για το κύματα που γλύφουν τα βράχια; (και τότε γλύφουν ή γλείφουν; ή και τα δυο; ) Να σημειωθεί επίσης ότι κανείς δεν έχει ακόμα πει gliptis εννοώντας τον γλείφτη, ενώ ούτε γλύψιμο υπάρχει. Κι εγώ θα το διόρθωνα, βέβαια, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2015)

sarant said:


> Μπορεί να κρατήσει αυτή η διάκριση τη στιγμή που το ρ. γλύφω ουσιαστικά δεν χρησιμοποιείται παρά μόνο ίσως για το κύματα που γλύφουν τα βράχια; (και τότε γλύφουν ή γλείφουν; ή και τα δυο; ) Να σημειωθεί επίσης ότι κανείς δεν έχει ακόμα πει gliptis εννοώντας τον γλείφτη, ενώ ούτε γλύψιμο υπάρχει. Κι εγώ θα το διόρθωνα, βέβαια, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι


Sarant, δεν αναρωτιέσαι μόνον εσύ, κι εγώ το ίδιο αναρωτιέμαι. Ίσως η αντίσταση να αποδειχθεί τελικά μάταια, αλλά κι απ' την άλλη δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να πούμε πως ήδη έχουμε ικανώς ισχυρά στοιχεία για να αρχίσουμε να το αποδεχόμαστε σιγά-σιγά (καταχρηστικά, ως παράλληλο τύπο). Και, αν ναι, να κάνουμε το ίδιο λ.χ. και με το ζεύγος σορός-σωρός;

Κοίταξα στο ΧΛΝΓ, μήπως και το είχε (όπως έχει ανταπεξέρχομαι, αποθανατίζω, παρανομαστής, παρεπιπτόντως κ.ά.) — αλλά όχι. Κάποια στιγμή, πάντως, η κουβέντα αναπόφευκτα θ' ανοίξει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2015)

(Πού να πω ότι το δικό μου πρόβλημα είναι με το «θα γείρω / να γείρω», που όλο γράφω και τρέχω να διορθώσω από «γύρω»...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2015)

Το _γλύφω _αντί _γλείφω _είναι τόσο κοινό που πάρα πολύς κόσμος είναι πεπεισμένος ότι το _γλειφιτζούρι _γράφεται με ύψιλον. Κι όταν λέω "πάρα πολύς κόσμος" εννοώ και εταιρείες που φτιάχνουν γλειφιτζούρια. Μια βόλτα απ' τον γκούγκλη θα σας πείσει, πιστεύω. Δεν το δέχομαι μεν, αλλά όλο και πιο πολύ δυσκολεύομαι να πείσω για την ορθογραφία της λέξης.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2015)

«Πηγαίνετε και μη καίτοι αμαρτάνετε...» ήταν η τελευταία φράση του Προέδρου.

Από την Καθημερινή.

Τι τα θέλεις, βρε πρόεδρε, τα αρχαιοπρεπή; Δυσκολεύονται τα δημοσιογραφάκια... α, συγγνώμη, η δημοσιογραφάρα Ιωάννα Μάνδρου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2015)

Χε χε. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερο αν τον πρώην υπουργό τον λέγανε Αικατερίνη: «Πηγαίνετε και μη, Καίτη, αμαρτάνετε».


----------



## Marinos (Mar 24, 2015)

Ποιος θα βρει το βιντεάκι από τη «Λατέρνα» με το _καίτοι εν ειρήνη_;


----------



## cougr (Mar 26, 2015)

Το... ανορθόγραφο στεφάνι των ΑΝΕΛ (http://www.real.gr...)


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> «Πηγαίνετε και μη καίτοι αμαρτάνετε...» ήταν η τελευταία φράση του Προέδρου.
> 
> Από την Καθημερινή.
> 
> Τι τα θέλεις, βρε πρόεδρε, τα αρχαιοπρεπή; Δυσκολεύονται τα δημοσιογραφάκια... α, συγγνώμη, η δημοσιογραφάρα Ιωάννα Μάνδρου.



Στο ίδιο άρθρο έχει και ένα "όδυνεν όρος..." στο τέλος :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2015)

Ε, ναι, τις ωδίνες του τοκετού πολλοί τις γράφουν "οδύνες". Πάρτε και μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρήματα, ακόμα και από ιστότοπο ιατρικού περιεχομένου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι ο τοκετός έχει ούτως ή άλλως και τα δύο: ωδίνες την ώρα της γέννας, και οδύνες την ώρα που πληρώνεις τον μαιευτήρα.


----------



## StellaP (Mar 26, 2015)

Στο σημερινό μεσημεριανό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΜΕΓΚΑ τόσο η ρεπόρτερ όσο και η παρουσιάστρια επαναλάμβαναν διαρκώς ότι ο πιλότος οδήγησε οικειοθελώς το αεροπλάνο στην πτώση. 
Μπορεί να κάνω εγώ λάθος αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "οικειοθελώς" δεν κολλάει εδώ. 
Καλύτερο θα ήταν το "ηθελημένα" ή "εσκεμμένα". ΄Η όχι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2015)

Θα συμφωνήσω. Το «οικειοθελώς» δίνει την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει ένα εξωγενές αίτημα. Εδώ εικάζουμε ότι υπάρχει *εσκεμμένη ενέργεια*, και πιθανότατα *προμελετημένη*.


----------



## Costas (Mar 28, 2015)

Γιατί θυμηθήκαμε αυτό το περιστατικό, τι σχέση έχει με τα σημερινά; Εχει και *παρέχει*. (=παραέχει) Μπορεί να είναι και τάιπο ή αυτόματος διορθωτής


----------



## Costas (Mar 28, 2015)

Πιθανότατα το χουμε ξαναπεί: "αρκεί πια" αντί για "φτάνει πια". (Πού αλλού; στην Καθημερινή αυτοί οι σουσουδισμοί)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2015)

Costas said:


> Γιατί θυμηθήκαμε αυτό το περιστατικό, τι σχέση έχει με τα σημερινά; Εχει και *παρέχει*. (=παραέχει) Μπορεί να είναι και τάιπο ή αυτόματος διορθωτής


Ναι, το είδα κι εγώ και απόρησα, αλλά ίσως να είναι ο αυτόματος διορθωτής.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2015)

Εννοείται ότι έχει ήδη αναπαραχθεί σε δεκάδες "δημοσιογραφικά" ιστολόγια. 






Κι αυτά τα "αμέσως δέκα μέρες μετά" και το "έπρεπε να παρευρεθεί στο παλάτι" σαχλαμάρες είναι, αλλά ωχριούν μπροστά στα άλλα επιτεύγματα της κυρίας Νανάς Ηλιοπούλου.

http://goo.gl/FmbPpw


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2015)

Κυρία επι των τιμών η ντέιμ; Άρα κύριος επί των τιμών ο σερ;
Μου θυμίζει δημοσίευμα εληνικής εφημερίδας που είχε πάρει συνέντευξη την "πρώτη ελληνίδα λαίδη", η οποία ήταν μία κυρία της ελληνοκυπριακής κοινότητας που είχε παρασημοφορηθεί με κάποιο από τα μικρότερα παράσημα για το κοινοτικό της έργο. ΟΒΕ νομίζω ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2015)

Θα το σχολίαζα κι εγώ αυτό το "κυρία επί των τιμών", αλλά δυστυχώς κάποιοι άλλοι το είπαν πριν από τη συγκεκριμένη δημοσιογράφο, άρα είναι αθώα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2015)

Στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του Σταρ υπάρχει μια «στήλη» που σου κάνει προτάσεις για τη βραδινή σου έξοδο. Πώς το ονομάζουν αυτό το κομμάτι οι γλωσσομαθέστατοι; *Exit! *Υποθέτω ότι η «βραδινή έξοδος» θα μεταφράζεται «night exit».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2015)

Βρε δεν λες πάλι καλά που δεν το ονομάζουν Exodus!...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2015)

Μετά το "μικρό φόρεμα", αντί για "φορεματάκι", έχουμε και τη "μικρή γιαγιά", αντί για "γιαγιούλα" ή "γιαγιάκα". Κάποιος πρέπει θυμίσει στους δημοσιογραφούντες ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει και υποκοριστικά. Για να μη δούμε και τη "μικρή μαμά", αντί για "μαμάκα" ή "μανούλα".

Ο νεαρός Ιταλός γράφει στη λεζάντα την φωτογραφίας: “Αυτό είναι η αγάπη. Μπορεί να μην ήταν η καλύτερη 31η Δεκεμβρίου της ζωής μου, αλλά αυτό είναι μέρος της καθημερινότητάς μου. Κάποια εποχή με κρατούσες εσύ στα γόνατα και τώρα είναι η σειρά μου, μικρή μου γιαγιά, χωρίς ντροπή ή φόβο και θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω ότι τι ζωή πρέπει να την ζούμε και να δίνουμε μάχη γι′ αυτήν.”

Anche questo è amore.. non è stato il 31 dicembre migliore della mia vita forse..ma anche questo fa parte della vita. ..una volta mi tenevi tu sulle tue gambe adesso lo faccio io nonnina, senza vergogna e senza timore..per ricordare a tutti che la vita va vissuta e va combattuta...

Από εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

Μετά το "σταζ" που έγινε "στέιτζ" από εκείνους που αγνοούν ότι υπάρχει και γαλλική γλώσσα, και μάλιστα προϋπήρχε της αγγλικής σε ενσωμάτωση στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο, έχουμε τώρα το πασίγνωστο "γκρο πλαν", που το έχουν ακόμα και τα ελληνικά λεξικά, να γίνεται "γκρόου πλαν" στο πληκτρολόγιο των δημοσιογραφούντων στο skai.gr.

Ο star του Hollywood παρευρέθηκε στην παρέλαση για την εθνική επέτειο της 25ης Μαρτίου που έγινε στο κέντρο της Νέας Υόρκης, στο Μανχάτταν! Και όχι δεν είχαμε στείλει κάμερα για να τον έχουμε γκρόου πλαν και αποκλειστικές εικόνες, αλλά ο ίδιος μας το έδειξε!

γκρο πλαν το (άκλ.) : (κινημ.) το πολύ κοντινό πλάνο. [λόγ. < γαλλ. gros plan]

Αν προσέξετε το όνομα της συντάκτριας, είναι το ίδιο άτομο που μας χάρισε το ποστ #7536 λίγο πιο πάνω με "τη βασιλομήτωρ" Τζόαν Κόλινς που την "έχρησαν" "κυρία επί των τιμών". (Ένας αναγνώστης του συγκεκριμένου άρθρου, της γράφει στα σχόλια ότι την κράζουμε, κι έχει βάλει λινκ προς τη Λεξιλογία.) 

Προσέξτε επίσης ότι δεν έχει αντιληφθεί ότι σε όλα τα ελληνικά λεξικά υπάρχουν οι λέξεις "σταρ" και "Χόλιγουντ", και θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να τις γράψει με αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες, όπως επίσης και το όνομα του Τομ Χανκς. Κρίμα που δεν έγραψε και Manhattan, για να είναι πιο πλήρες το πακέτο.

Επίσης από τα σχόλια προκύπτει ότι είχε ονομάσει το "Μανχάταν πρωτεύουσα της Νέας Υόρκης", και αφού την έκραξαν το άλλαξε σε "κέντρο της Νέας Υόρκης".


----------



## Marinos (Mar 31, 2015)

Θα εννοούσε το κλόουζ-ιν, το σε αργή κίνηση πλησίασμα της κάμερας, με το μέγεθος του αντικειμένου να μεγαλώνει: grow plan δηλαδή.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

Χαχα... Ναι, όπως αυτοί που λένε "στέιτζ" επιμένουν ότι εννοούν κάτι διαφορετικό από το "σταζ", γιατί στην Ελλάδα έχει διαφορετική χροιά, επειδή αφορά το Δημόσιο μόνο. 

Άνευ πλάκας, βέβαια, έγραψε "δεν τον έχουμε γκρόου πλαν", δεν μιλούσε για κινήσεις της κάμερας. Το διευκρινίζω για να μη νομίσει κανένας ότι σοβαρολογείς και ότι η κυρία ανακάλυψε νέο όρο για το κινηματογραφικό γλωσσάρι.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 31, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Ποιος θα βρει το βιντεάκι από τη «Λατέρνα» με το _καίτοι εν ειρήνη_;



Επανέρχομαι:


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

Δεν τη θυμόμουν αυτή τη σκηνή. Μπράβο, Μαρίνε. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> ...
> Ο star του Hollywood παρευρέθηκε στην παρέλαση για την εθνική επέτειο της 25ης Μαρτίου που έγινε στο κέντρο της Νέας Υόρκης, στο Μανχάτταν! Και όχι δεν είχαμε στείλει κάμερα για να τον έχουμε γκρόου πλαν και αποκλειστικές εικόνες, αλλά ο ίδιος μας το έδειξε!
> ...
> 
> Επίσης από τα σχόλια προκύπτει ότι είχε ονομάσει το "Μανχάταν πρωτεύουσα της Νέας Υόρκης", και αφού την έκραξαν το άλλαξε σε "κέντρο της Νέας Υόρκης".



Is Tom Hanks still growing? He must be a giant then. I thought he would've started ageing by now.

First we take Manhattan, then we take Berlin. 

Als das Kind Kind war, 
wußte es nicht daß es Kind war

Als das Kind Kind war, 
hatte es von nichts eine Meinung

Als das Kind Kind war, 
war es die Zeit der folgenden Fragen: 
Warum bin ich ich und warum nicht du? 
Warum bin ich hier und warum nicht dort? 


Zirkusmusik (_Der Himmel über Berlin_) - Laurent Petitgand






Για το τσίρκο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 31, 2015)

Δις ιζ ε γκρόου πλαν, εντ δις ιζ ε γκρο πλαν.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

Nikos is from Kolopetinitsa, Greece and he lived there until his 17. From early, he was really passionate about music. He was firstly teached the guitar and harmonium but piano earned his attention. He was also a cornet player at the municipal philarmonic for at least 2 years. Later, he continued his piano studies in Athens and Thessaloniki, and he gained the master diploma in piano.

Το δημοσιευμένο βιογραφικό ενός Έλληνα καλλιτέχνη στα αγγλικά. Μετρήστε λάθη, αν θέλετε. Είναι ωραία άσκηση για μαθητές.


----------



## sarant (Mar 31, 2015)

Πέρα από όλα τα άλλα, αυτό το Kolopetinitsa είναι τρολιά;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

Εγώ το έβαλα, για να μην αναγνωρίζεται το συγκεκριμένο άτομο.


----------



## sarant (Mar 31, 2015)

Α, είπα κι εγώ :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2015)

Αλέξης Τσίπρας στη Βουλή: «Κι αυτή είναι η τελευταία μας λέξη. Κι είναι λέξη που *ειπώνεται *καθαρά, ξάστερα, μέσα στο ελληνικό κοινοβούλιο, μπροστά στον ελληνικό λαό.»


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2015)

...
8. Πώς εξελίχθηκαν τα ξύλινα πνευστά;

Ένα από τα πρώτα όργανα, που βρέθηκε πριν 25.000 χρόνια, ήταν μια κοκάλινη φλογέρα, η οποία θεωρείται ο πρόδρομος των ξύλινων πνευστών.

«Άκου... τα όργανα: Άκου τα ξύλινα», Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών, Το Μέγαρο των παιδιών, 2013-2014 
(Με την υποστήριξη του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού & Αθλητισμού)
http://www.megaron.gr/files/AkoutaXylina.pdf


*Βρέθηκε *πριν 25.000 χρόνια; Από τους αρχαιολόγους των Ελ, μήπως; Ή από τους μουσικολόγους του Σείριου; 
Are you serious? 

*Τελικά πότε προλάβαιναν να τρώνε βαλανίδια;*


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2015)

Στο σάιτ του Μεγάρου Μουσικής για τα παιδιά ψάρεψα κι εγώ μια ανακρίβεια, όχι σημαντική, στην ημερομηνία γέννησης ενός συνθέτη. Τους έστειλα ένα ευγενικό ιμέιλ, μου απάντησαν εξίσου ευγενικά ότι μ' ευχαριστούν και θα το διορθώσουν, και έκτοτε έχουν περάσει 4-5 χρόνια χωρίς να το διορθώσουν.


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 1, 2015)

Στο Κανάλι της Βουλής τώρα, σε εκπομπή για το έργο του Ιουλίου Βερν, υποτιτλίζουν το space module (αναφέρονται στο Από την Γη στην Σελήνη) σαν "διαστημικός συντελεστής".


----------



## cougr (Apr 2, 2015)

Η κάλυψη των χρηματοδοτικών αναγκών της χώρας αναδεικνύεται σε μείζον ζήτημα καθώς τα περιθώρια στενεύουν. «Εχουμε εναλλακτικό σχέδιο» διαβεβαίωσε ο υπουργός Οικονομικών κ. Γιάννης Βαρουφάκης, από βήματος Ελληνογαλλικού Επιμελητηρίου απαντώντας στο ερώτημα τι θα κάνει η Ελλάδα αν δεν λάβει τις τελευταίες δόσεις, χωρίς ωστόσο να προσδιορίσει ποιο είναι αυτό. «*Λέμε όχι στο 'νυν υπέρ πάντων ο αγών' για μια δόση*» σχολίασε.
Πηγή: http://www.reporter.gr...

Από Αρχαία μπορεί να μη σκαμπάζω πολλά (και εδώ που τα λέμε, ούτε και από νέα ελληνικά), πάντως από ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την παραπάνω πρόταση του Βαρουφάκη.


----------



## cougr (Apr 2, 2015)

Δραματική έκκληση στη σύζυγό του, Βίκυ Σταμάτη να επιστρέψει στο Δρομοκαΐτειο απηύθ*η*νε ο Άκης Τσοχατζόπουλος. (www.kathimerini.gr...)


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2015)

cougr said:


> «Λέμε όχι στο "νυν υπέρ πάντων ο αγών" για μια δόση» σχολίασε.



Λάθος γραμματικό ή συντακτικό δεν βλέπω. Απλώς τραβάς τα μαλιά σου από την υπερβολή της μεταφοράς.


----------



## cougr (Apr 3, 2015)

Ήμουν πεπεισμένος ότι υπήρχε κάποιο λάθος το οποίο δεν μπορούσα να προσδιορίσω.Ίσως, τελικά, να έφταιγε αυτό που αναφέρεις. Πάντως, ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση!


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 3, 2015)

Ή αυτό είναι λάθος, ή εγώ πρέπει να πάψω να λέω ότι ξέρω Ελληνικά.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2015)

Lexoplast said:


> Ή αυτό είναι λάθος, ή εγώ πρέπει να πάψω να λέω ότι ξέρω Ελληνικά.
> ...



Έτσι είναι η υπερδι@ύγεια, κάνει τα γένη αόρατα!  Ο *ποσοτήτος, του *ποσοτήτου, οι *ποσοτήτοι, των ποσοτήτων.

Ενώ το _χαρτιού _με επεξήγηση _χάρτη_, τι να σου πω. Σαν τον τσολιά με κλακ και μπακαλιαράκια. Και σου 'κανε μια σύνταξη...

Ω της παραφροσύνης και της γλωσσοκτονίας της των ελληνοκτόνων.
Ως άφρων υπηρέτης προδέδωκεν ο μύστης την άβυσσον σοφίας.

@π@π@, π@π@ριές.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2015)

Από υπότιτλο: 

The train scared me enough to try to rehabilitate myself. = Το τρένο με τρόμαξε τόσο ώστε να αυτοαπεξαρτητοποιηθώ (sic).


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2015)

Αν δεν αυτοαπεξαρτοποιούνταν θα τον ετεροαπεξαρτοποιούσαν και θα ήταν φαίνεται πιο δυσκολο. 
(στο πρωτότυπο είχε να κάνει με ναρκωτικά το rehabilitate ή με κάτι άλλο; )


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2015)

Και ναρκωτικά και γενικά συμπεριφορές κακού παιδιού, βανδαλισμούς, κλοπές κλπ. Μιλάει γενικά για αναμόρφωση.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2015)

Λίγο πιο κάτω: 
Scream with an abandon. = Ουρλιάζουμε χωρίς περιστροφές.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτός που μιλάει λέει "with an abandon". Δεν είναι πιο σωστό να πει "with abandon";


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτός που μιλάει λέει "with an abandon". Δεν είναι πιο σωστό να πει "with abandon";



Καλημέρες και καλή μεγαλοβδομάδα.

Καλά λες. Το ουσιαστικό _abandon_, παρότι mass noun (δηλ. δεν έχει πληθυντικό), μπορεί να πάρει αόριστο άρθρο αν προσδιοριστεί με αναφορική πρόταση ή μετοχή, π.χ.

He'd made love like that, she thought, with an abandon that had startled her, so different was it from the controlled surface he presented to the world.
Buck interpreted these designs with an imaginative abandon unburdened by evidence:

Χωρίς προσδιορισμό, το άρθρο περιττεύει.

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/abandon


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2015)

Από την ίδια ταινία: 
Who cares about her stupid house? = Ποιος τον νοιάζει για το σπίτι της;


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2015)

*That awkward moment the BBC calls Large Hadron Collider ‘Hardon Collider’*
http://metro.co.uk/2015/04/06/that-...arge-hadron-collider-hardon-collider-5136981/






Το δικαιολογημένο ορθογραφικό λάθος του BBC γίνεται ακόμα πιο διασκεδαστικό στην ελληνική μετάφραση:

...το BBC ανήγγειλε την επανεκκίνηση του Επιταχυντή Στύσης (σε... ήπια απόδοση). 
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231398413


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2015)

Συχνό λάθος. Ο Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς το έχει διηγηθεί σε καμμιά 100στή εμφανίσεις του ότι σε ένα από τα βιβλία του, που έγραψε μετά την επίσκεψη στον LHC, υπήρχε το επίμαχο τυπογραφικό λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς ...



Μαθαίνω ότι θα έχουμε τη χαρά να τον δούμε σύντομα στην Αθήνα. Αν δεν αλλάξει γνώμη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2015)

*«Αντιμέτωπος με τη βλακεία, ακόμα και ο ίδιος ο Θεός είναι αβοήθητος»*

Ε​​δώ και πολλά χρόνια έλεγα στους συνεργάτες μου ότι «δεν υπάρχει άμυνα στη βλακεία», μέχρι που ανακάλυψα την εβραϊκή παροιμία του τίτλου, η οποία αποδίδει το ίδιο νόημα πιο δυνατά και πιο παραστατικά. [...]

Έτσι αρχίζει το σημερινό άρθρο του στην _Καθημερινή_ ο Ανδρέας Δρυμιώτης.

Εβραϊκή παροιμία; Καλό αστείο.

Ο Ανδρέας Δρυμιώτης είναι «πληροφορικάριος». Ίσως δικαιολογείται λοιπόν να μην γνωρίζει την περίφημη φράση που ο Σίλερ βάζει στο στόμα του επικεφαλής των Άγγλων, του Τάλμποτ, στην _Παρθένο της Ορλεάνης_: _Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens_, εξίσου γνωστή στα αγγλικά ως _Against stupidity the gods themselves contend in vain_.

Λιγότερο τον δικαιολογώ να μην έχει διαβάσει το κορυφαίο (κτγμ) μυθιστόρημα του Ισαάκ Ασίμοφ με τον τίτλο _The Gods Themselves_, τίτλο που ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας αποδίδει στη φράση του Σίλερ.

Αλλά πληροφορικάριος και να μην γκουγκλίζει καν; Πέρα από τα άρθρα στη Wikipedia, μόνο στη Λεξιλογία θα έβρισκε τρεις σκόρπιες αναφορές (που έγιναν τώρα τέσσερις).


----------



## sarant (Apr 7, 2015)

Eκλάπη η επισήμανση του αποφεύγματος


----------



## StellaP (Apr 7, 2015)

Μετά το διαχειρίζομαι, εκμεταλλεύομαι, διαπραγματεύομαι κλπ. ήρθε και η σειρά του περιποιούμαι. 
Στο βραδινό δελτίο του ΣΚΑΪ η κυρία που ασχολείται με τις οικολογικές ειδήσεις μας πληροφόρησε ότι προκειμένου να βρίσκουν οι αρκούδες εύκολα φαγητό και να μην κατεβαίνουν σε κατοικημένες περιοχές "τα δέντρα και τα φυτά του δάσους κλαδεύτηκαν και περιποιήθηκαν".


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2015)

Αυτό δε μου φαίνεται λάθος. 
Εκτός αν το λενε μόνο στο χωριό μου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Λάθος είναι. Το _περιποιούμαι_ θέλει οπωσδήποτε αντικείμενο: «Οι άνθρωποι του δήμου κλάδεψαν και περιποιήθηκαν τα δέντρα και τα φυτά του δάσους». Απλώς, όπως και άλλα αποθετικά, έχει μεσοπαθητική μετοχή με παθητική σημασία: «περιποιημένα μαλλιά».


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2015)

ΧΑΚΕΡΣ ΕΙΣΕΒΑΛΛΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ TV5

Λεζάντα από τις ειδήσεις του Mega. Έχω πάψει να ασχολούμαι με τα -λ- του _βάλλω_ και των συνθέτων του. Άμα το σχολειό δεν μπορεί να μας διδάξει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _έμπαιναν_ (_εισέβαλλαν_) και _μπήκαν_ (_εισέβαλαν_), παύουμε να έχουμε απαιτήσεις.

Έρχομαι σε ένα πρόβλημα της δημοτικής: οι ξενόφερτες, λέμε, δεν έχουν πληθυντικό, είναι άκλιτες: ο χάκερ, οι χάκερ. Υπάρχει βέβαια ένα προβληματάκι. «Χάκερ εισέβαλαν...»: κανένα πρόβλημα. Πάνσωστο. Αλλά στη διατύπωση «Εισβολή χάκερ στα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα του TV5» έχουμε πρόβλημα. Ένας χάκερ εισέβαλε ή πολλοί; Εκεί βοηθάει ο εξελληνισμός και η ένταξη στο κλιτικό μας σύστημα: «Εισβολή χακεράδων...».


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2015)

Σήμερα άκουσα και το «συνειδητοποιώ» ως μεταβατικό ρήμα. Συγκεκριμένα, ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας πλαστικών που προσφέρει σακούλες στα διόδια για να μη ρυπαίνουν* την εθνική οδό οι συμπολίτες μας που θα ταξιδέψουν το Πάσχα, είπε, «...συνειδητοποιούμε την κοινή γνώμη», εννοώντας «κάνουμε τον κόσμο να αποκτήσει συνείδηση των περιβαλλοντικών προβλημάτων».

*Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου δημιουργήθηκε στο μυαλό η εικόνα ότι τώρα θα πετάνε τα σκουπίδια τους από το παράθυρο τοποθετημένα μέσα στη δωρεάν σακούλα.


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2015)

Από το in.gr σχετικά με δήλωση του Βαρουφάκη:
Και κατέληξε λέγοντας, σε ελεύθερη απόδοση: «Αλλά επιτρέψτε μου να είμαι πολύ ακριβής σε αυτό: Είμαστε έτοιμοι να κάνουμε κάθε είδους συμβιβασμούς, αλλά *όχι να συμβιβαστούμε*». (We are prepared to make all sort of compromises, *we are not prepared to be compromised*).
Αναμφισβήτητα δύσκολη η μετάφραση και πόσο μάλλον να αποδοθεί το λογοπαίγνιο σε μια πολιτικώς ευαίσθητη δήλωση. Το σίγουρο όμως είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να μεταφραστεί όπως μεταφράστηκε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2015)

Τελικά του αρέσουν τα λογοπαίγνια, οι διπλές σημασίες.
Η απόδοση του in.gr δεν βγάζει κανένα απολύτως νόημα. Είδα στο διαδίκτυο και μια ελεύθερη απόδοση που έχει το δικό της νόημα:
«Είμαστε έτοιμοι να κάνουμε συμβιβασμούς, όχι να υποχωρήσουμε άτακτα».
Θα μπορούσε να γίνει: «Είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να κάνουμε υποχωρήσεις, αλλά όχι να υποχωρήσουμε άτακτα».


*compromise*
3 [with object] Bring into disrepute or danger by indiscreet, foolish, or reckless behaviour: 
_situations in which his troops could be compromised
The danger of compromising his position of authority is one reason for not getting too close.
Celtic's easy superiority can lead to an environment in which famous, wealthy young men become complacent and allow their behaviour to be compromised.
Where is the president's anger that his administration has been compromised by behavior he claims to believe is unacceptable?_
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/compromise


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2015)

Mystic River, an Oscar-winning drama about three childhood friends who later reunite after the murder of one of their daughters. Set in a fictional area of Boston called "Buckingham Flats". Filmed in East Boston and South Boston.

Η ταινία προβλήθηκε χθες το βράδυ από την ΟΤΕ TV. Πώς μεταφράστηκε το Buckingham Flats; Μα φυσικά «Διαμερίσματα του Μπάκινχαμ». Όταν το Γκουγκλ είναι περιττός κόπος για τον μεταφραστή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2015)

Έβλεπα το πρωί μια από αυτές τις εκπομπές ανακατασκευής αυτοκινήτων, όπου ο μεταφραστής μετέτρεπε με σχολαστική ακρίβεια τις διαμέτρους ζαντών και ελαστικών σε εκατοστά -- ενώ είναι ένας από τους λίγους τομείς που μετράμε σε ίντσες. (Οι σημαντικότεροι άλλοι, αν και με μικροεξαιρέσεις τον τελευταίο καιρό, είναι οι οθόνες τηλεοράσεων και οι διάμετροι βιδών, μπουλονιών, παξιμαδιών κ.λπ.).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2015)

Δυστυχώς, υπάρχουν εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού όπου κάποιος (προφανώς άσχετος) δημιουργεί style guide για τους μεταφραστές, το οποίο προβλέπει μετατροπές όλων των μονάδων στο μετρικό σύστημα και όλων των νομισμάτων σε ευρώ. Έχουμε πει και αλλού για τη γελοιότητα να βλέπουμε αμερικάνικη αστυνομική σειρά και οι ήρωες να συναλλάσσονται σε ευρώ. Μια ερώτηση θα είχα για τον υπεύθυνο αυτού του style guide: αν η ταινία είναι αμερικάνικη μεν, αλλά εκτυλίσσεται στην (πολύ πρόσφατη) εποχή πριν από την καθιέρωση του ευρώ, τι συνιστά να βάζουμε στον υπότιτλο; Δολάρια ή ευρώ;


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 11, 2015)

Κι άλλη ερώτηση θα ήταν: με τι ισοτιμία γίνεται η μετατροπή; Είναι αναγκασμένος ο υποτιτλιστής να ψάχνει την ισοτιμία που ίσχυε κάθε φορά;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2015)

Ακριβώς. Είχα μαθητές στο σεμινάριο υποτιτλισμού που μου έλεγαν ότι είχαν συνεργαστεί με μια τέτοια εταιρεία που τους έλεγε να μετατρέπουν όλα τα νομίσματα σε ευρώ, κι αυτή ήταν η ερώτησή μου: Με ποια ισοτιμία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2015)

Κι αν η ταινία διαδραματίζεται στο 1920 τι ακριβώς μετατροπή κάνουν; Υπολογίζουν και τον πληθωρισμό;


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2015)

Αχ, οι λογοτέχνες και η κακή τους σχέση με την αριθμητική...

Διαβάζω σε χτεσινό άρθρο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου:

Περίπου εκατόν πενήντα χιλιάδες δάσκαλοι και καθηγητές ασχολούνται κάθε χρόνο με περίπου ενάμισι εκατομμύριο βλαστούς της ελληνικής οικογένειας. Αν υπολογίσουμε ότι το ενάμισι εκατομμύριο διαθέτει και από δύο γονείς, φτάνουμε στα περίπου τρία εκατομμύρια ενδιαφερομένους. 

Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τα στατιστικά της παιδείας, δεν ξέρω καν πόσους μαθητές έχουν τα σχολειά μας. Αλλά δύο σκέψεις κάνω αυτομάτως:


«Αν υπολογίσουμε ότι το ενάμισι εκατομμύριο διαθέτει και από δύο γονείς, φτάνουμε στα περίπου τρία εκατομμύρια ενδιαφερομένους». — Με τέτοια διατύπωση εγώ θα έλεγα ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι αθροίζουν τα 4,5 εκατομμύρια (1,5 + 3 = 4,5)
Ταυτόχρονα όμως σκέφτομαι ότι σε κάποιες, ίσως όχι λίγες, περιπτώσεις δύο παιδιά που είναι αδέλφια έχουν δύο και όχι τέσσερις γονείς.

Τέλος πάντων, αν δεν σου βρίσκονται καρατσεκαρισμένα στατιστικά, προτίμησε τη δημιουργική ασάφεια (ξέρουμε κι άλλους που κάνουν το ίδιο). «Έχουμε πάνω από τέσσερα εκατομμύρια άμεσα και έμμεσα ενδιαφερομένους».


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2015)

Μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι οι μαθητές δεν είναι ενδιαφερόμενοι!

Πάντως τα 3 εκατομμύρια είναι λάθος αριθμός, όπως κι αν το πάρεις. Θα πρέπει, όπως σωστά γράφεις, να θεωρήσουμε ότι υπάρχουν 1,5 εκατομμύρια οικογένειες που έχουν μόνο ένα παιδί σε σχολική ηλικία. Εκτός αυτού, υπάρχουν και πολλά παιδιά με έναν μόνο κηδεμόνα (είτε γιατί οι γονείς είναι χωρισμένοι και ο ένας απ' τους δυο δεν έχει πλέον σχέση με τα παιδιά είτε γιατί δεν υπάρχει δεύτερος κηδεμόνας).


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Δυστυχώς, υπάρχουν εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού όπου κάποιος (προφανώς άσχετος) δημιουργεί style guide για τους μεταφραστές, το οποίο προβλέπει μετατροπές όλων των μονάδων στο μετρικό σύστημα και όλων των νομισμάτων σε ευρώ. Έχουμε πει και αλλού για τη γελοιότητα να βλέπουμε αμερικάνικη αστυνομική σειρά και οι ήρωες να συναλλάσσονται σε ευρώ. Μια ερώτηση θα είχα για τον υπεύθυνο αυτού του style guide: αν η ταινία είναι αμερικάνικη μεν, αλλά εκτυλίσσεται στην (πολύ πρόσφατη) εποχή πριν από την καθιέρωση του ευρώ, τι συνιστά να βάζουμε στον υπότιτλο; Δολάρια ή ευρώ;





dharvatis said:


> Κι άλλη ερώτηση θα ήταν: με τι ισοτιμία γίνεται η μετατροπή; Είναι αναγκασμένος ο υποτιτλιστής να ψάχνει την ισοτιμία που ίσχυε κάθε φορά;





Alexandra said:


> Ακριβώς. Είχα μαθητές στο σεμινάριο υποτιτλισμού που μου έλεγαν ότι είχαν συνεργαστεί με μια τέτοια εταιρεία που τους έλεγε να μετατρέπουν όλα τα νομίσματα σε ευρώ, κι αυτή ήταν η ερώτησή μου: Με ποια ισοτιμία;





Hellegennes said:


> Κι αν η ταινία διαδραματίζεται στο 1920 τι ακριβώς μετατροπή κάνουν; Υπολογίζουν και τον πληθωρισμό;



Για απαντήσεις σε αυτά και άλλα περί μονάδων, νομισμάτων και μετατροπών, «υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία»[SUP]©[/SUP] :

*αποστάσεις*

Παγίδες στη μετάφραση: #11 - #20 (με παράδειγμα ακριβώς για το 1920, Helle ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2015)

Δεν πρόλαβα την οθονιά, αλλά μπορείτε να το βρείτε στις μεσημβρινές ειδήσεις του Mega (16/4/2015), για τους αντιεξουσιαστές που μένουν ακόμα μέσα στο ΕΚΠΑ. Λεζάντα:

ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΑΓΑΓΕΤΑΙ.

Το πιο προβληματικό απ' αυτά είναι το *απάγω*, βέβαια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2015)

«Οι πιο αμφίρροπες εκλογές σε δεκαετίες»
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231400461

Αυτό το «σε δεκαετίες» αγγλισμός δεν είναι; The most unpredictable / uncertain election in decades. «Εδώ και δεκαετίες» θα έλεγα, ή «των τελευταίων δεκαετιών».


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2015)

Με ρωμαϊκή gravitas o censor Alecus διακήρυξε: 



> Η κυβέρνηση πρέπει να αντιληφθεί ότι αν δεν κλείσει, με πραγματικούς όρους, το τρέχον πρόγραμμα οι καταστάσεις τότε θα είναι ανεξέλεγκτες και το χειρότερο οι εταίροι και δανειστές δεν θα συντρέξουν, το τέλος Ιουνίου, σε ένα νέο και απολύτως απαραίτητο για την επιβίωση μας, πακέτο στήριξης. Αν αυτό δεν επισυμβει η χώρα θα συντριβεί το καλοκαίρι. Κανένας τότε υπαίτιος δεν θα μπορεί να επικάθεται επί του θρόνου των ερειπίων του. Είναι φανερό ότι η χώρα θα χρεοκοπήσει και θα σαπίσει "εν ευρώ". Επικαλούμαι για άλλη μια φορά το συγκλητικό δογμα. Ισχύει παντα.



- Το άγχος για την *επι*βίωση οδηγεί σε άμετρη χρήση του *επί*. Αρχικά δεν του αρκούσε το απλό συμβεί και προτίμησε το δραματικότερο (αλλά, επιεικώς, στα όρια της ακυριολεξίας) *επι*συμβεί. Και συνέχισε με το *επι*κάθεται, και μάλιστα *επί *του θρόνου, το οποίο είναι ξεκάθαρα λάθος: ή θα επικαθήσει κάποιος _σε _κάτι ή, αν θέλουμε σώνει και καλά μια λόγια χρήση, θα καθήσει (σκέτο) επί τινος. 

- Ε, κι αφού μετά από όλα αυτά τα επί *επι*καλείται (γι' άλλη μια φορά, πράγματι, το έχει ξαναπεί) το συγκλητικό δόγμα, ας θυμηθεί ότι εννοεί το _ύστατο_ συγκλητικό δόγμα (senatus consultum ultimum) κι όχι ένα οποιοδήποτε συγκλητικό δόγμα. 

Όταν θέλουμε να κουνήσουμε αυστηρά το δάχτυλο, δεν βλάφτει να έχουμε τα γλωσσικά και πραγματολογικά μας νώτα καλυμμένα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2015)

senatus consultum ultimum? :huh:

senatus consultum ultimum? :scared:
The _senatus consultum ultimum_ was an emergency decree which empowered particular magistrates (generally the reigning consuls) to resolve a social or political crisis *through military means*, often for the sake of expediency as well as *suppression of sedition*. The function of the _senatus consultum ultimum_, to this end, was to resolve crises without damage to the authority of the Senate. Most importantly, the decree allowed for resolution of these crises without any consideration of the systemic social, economic or political problems which spurred them​
Scott Shump. «The Senatus Consultum Ultimum and its Relation to Late Republican History»​

Après 202 av. J.-C., date de la nomination du dernier dictateur conventionnel, le _senatus consultum ultimum_ remplace finalement et efficacement *la dictature* tombée en désuétude, en donnant aux magistrats, surtout les consuls, *des pouvoirs semi-dictatoriaux* pour préserver l’État quand les circonstances exigent *des mesures extraordinaires*. Il *suspend le gouvernement civil et instaure la loi martiale* (ou quelque chose d’analogue).

Γαλλική Βικιπαίδεια​


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2015)

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το επικαλείται ο κήνσωρ Αλέκος, ούτε η πρώτη φορά που μιλάει απειλώντας με, εχμ, έκτακτες λύσεις.


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Με ρωμαϊκή gravitas o censor Alecus διακήρυξε:
> ...



Στο _συντριβεί _ξέχασε να βάλει ένα _επι-_ που χρειαζόταν, και επαναληπτικά και επιτατικά.

Πάντως είναι μόδα. Πόσα επι- έχω σβήσει από ρήματα δε λέγεται. Τα έκανα υπόρρητα. 
Και από επίθετα. Τα «επουράνια» έγραφε ένας την άλλη φορά, αντί για τα «ουράνια». Φαινόμενα.
Κι από ουσιαστικά. Επιπλοκές άνευ ουσίας και συνήθως με αλλαγή σημασίας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2015)

Με έστειλαν σ' αυτή τη σελίδα της iefimerida, όπου μεταφέρονται τα σχόλια κάποιου που άκουγε χτες τον Γ. Βαρουφάκη να μιλάει στο Brookings Institution. Ίσως έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον οι απόψεις του, αλλά εγώ στάθηκα σε μια απόδοση στα ελληνικά. Γράφει ο Σάιμον Νίξον για: 

*windy recital of his greatest hits*

και στη μετάφραση αυτό γίνεται:

*Aνεμοδαρμένο ρεσιτάλ των μεγαλύτερων επιτυχιών του* (και στον τίτλο)

Μόνο που εδώ το _windy_ δεν είναι γουίντι και πύργος των καταιγίδων, αλλά γουάιντι, δηλαδή φλύαρο, πολυλογάδικο, βερμπαλιστικό.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 17, 2015)

... και το recital δεν εννοούσε κάποιο σολίστ. Κρίμα που δεν προσπάθησε να μεταφράσει και το windy waffle, θα μπορούσε να κάνει ωραία σύνδεση η ανεμοδαρμένη βελγική βάφλα με το Βατερλό.


On other news, ας πει κάποιος στην Αθηναϊκή Ζυθοποιία ότι το "betterbetrue" που χρησιμοποιούν στην καμπάνια τους δε σημαίνει «καλύτερα να είσαι αληθινός», αλλά «το καλό που σου θέλω, να 'ν' αλήθεια». #πεςτοκιέτσιτονατάλλοξέρωγωταπάνταόλα


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2015)

Lexoplast said:


> On other news, ας πει κάποιος στην Αθηναϊκή Ζυθοποιία ότι το "betterbetrue" που χρησιμοποιούν στην καμπάνια τους δε σημαίνει «καλύτερα να είσαι αληθινός», αλλά «το καλό που σου θέλω, να 'ν' αλήθεια». #πεςτοκιέτσιτονατάλλοξέρωγωταπάνταόλα


Αυτό μου θυμίζει ένα εστιατόριο που άνοιξε κάποτε με το όνομα A Lier Man και επέμεναν ότι σημαίνει "Ο Ψεύτης". Αλλά επειδή φαίνεται ότι τους έκραξαν πολλοί, πρόσθεσαν δίπλα στο A Lier Man και το "Liar Man". Μάλλον έχει κλείσει τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Σε απόσπασμα μετάφρασης πρόσφατου άρθρου του Τόνι Μπάρμπερ στη Financial Times σκόνταψα σε δυο διατυπώσεις:

Τώρα που ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι πράγματι στην εξουσία, και πραγματικά συμπεριφέρεται με τρόπο που εγείρει ανησυχίες σχετικά με τη θέση της Ελλάδας στην ευρωζώνη, μπορεί κάποιος να ανέμενε από τους πολίτες να είναι ανήσυχοι, απελπισμένοι ή θυμωμένοι. Αλλά δεν είναι. Είναι κουρασμένοι και μοιρολάτρες.
http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=694957

Το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο λέει:
Now that Syriza really is in power, and really is behaving in a way that raises concerns about Greece’s eurozone membership, you might expect citizens to be anxious, desperate or angry. But they are not. They are tired and fatalistic.
http://blogs.ft.com/the-world/2015/...urants-are-full-and-athens-is-far-from-panic/

Εκείνο το «μπορεί κάποιος να ανέμενε από τους πολίτες να είναι ανήσυχοι κτλ» είναι αγγλισμός, έτσι; Πιο στρωτά θα λέγαμε «θα περίμενε κανείς ότι οι πολίτες θα ήταν ανήσυχοι, απελπισμένοι ή θυμωμένοι». 

Και εκείνο το _fatalistic_ δεν περιγράφει μια μόνιμη ιδιότητα, «οι Έλληνες είναι μοιρολάτρες (fatalists)», αλλά μια συγκεκριμένη αντιμετώπιση της κατάστασης.

Σε άλλη μετάφραση του άρθρου που βρήκα, η απόδοση είναι πιο στρωτή:

Τώρα όμως που ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι όντως στην εξουσία και συμπεριφέρεται πράγματι με τρόπο που διακινδυνεύει την παραμονή της Ελλάδας στο Ευρώ, *θα περίμενε κανείς οι πολίτες να είναι* ανήσυχοι, απελπισμένοι ή θυμωμένοι. Όμως δεν είναι. Είναι κουρασμένοι και *αντιμετωπίζουν τα πράγματα μοιρολατρικά*.
http://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...a-thumizei-tis-teleutaies-imeres-tis-pobiias/

Οπότε θα προτιμούσα και «έχουν κουραστεί και...».



Τα πολιτικής φύσης σχόλια μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15904


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Αλέξης Τσίπρας στη Βουλή: «Κι αυτή είναι η τελευταία μας λέξη. Κι είναι λέξη που *ειπώνεται *καθαρά, ξάστερα, μέσα στο ελληνικό κοινοβούλιο, μπροστά στον ελληνικό λαό.»


Στα πρακτικά πάντως γράφτηκε σωστά: «Αυτή είναι η τελευταία μας λέξη. Είναι λέξη που *λέγεται* καθαρά και ξάστερα μέσα στο εθνικό Κοινοβούλιο και μπροστά στον ελληνικό λαό.» Επομένως μόνο το οπτικοακουστικό υλικό είναι πλέον το σχετικό τεκμήριο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

Σε ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που θα μπορούσε να συζητηθεί στα πολιτικά νήματα («Πρώτη φορά Αριστερά: μπροστά στις μεγάλες τομές» του Αντώνη Λιάκου, στην Εποχή), βρήκα και ένα ωραίο γλωσσικό.

Γράφει: Η «βίαιη ωρίμανση» τώρα θα συμβεί, που το δάχτυλο είναι «επί των τύπων των ήλων». 

Η εκδοχή «επί των τύπων των ήλων» είναι η λιγότερο συχνή, αν και δεν είναι σπάνια (μέχρι κι εδώ μέσα θα τη βρούμε).

Η βιβλική ρήση λέει «εις τον τύπον»: «Ἐὰν μὴ ἴδω ἐν ταῖς χερσὶν αὐτοῦ τὸν τύπον τῶν ἥλων καὶ βάλω τὸν δάκτυλόν μου *εἰς τὸν τύπον τῶν ἥλων* καὶ βάλω μου τὴν χεῖρα εἰς τὴν πλευρὰν αὐτοῦ, οὐ μὴ πιστεύσω». (Ιω. 20:25)

Στο διαδίκτυο τουλάχιστον η πιο διαδεδομένη εκδοχή είναι η παραφθορά «επί τον τύπον των ήλων». Φαίνεται ότι δεν πηγαίνει σε κάποιους η αιτιατική, οπότε φτάσαμε στη γενική μέσω πληθυντικού, «επί των τύπων». Άλλωστε, πολλοί οι ήλοι, πολλοί και οι τύποι.


----------



## sarant (Apr 20, 2015)

Σε πέντε λεπτά ανεβαίνει το σημερινό μου όπου κατά απολύτως σατανική σύμπτωση ασχολούμαι (αν και όχι εκτενώς) με αυτή τη φράση χωρίς να έχω δει το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα.

Ως προς το εις τον τύπον/επί τον τύπον, στα κιτάπια μου βρήκα (αλλά δεν το γράφω) ότι και προ Διαδικτύου ήταν συχνός ο τ. με το "επί", πχ στο βιβλίο του Μαρκαντωνάτου για τις φράσεις αρχαίας προέλευσης ή στον "Αγάθο" του Βασιλειάδη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

Σατανικό, πράγματι! 

Και για όποιον θέλει να θέσει τον δάκτυλό του στον τύπο των ήλων (ή στην ύλη του τύπου που τον λένε Σαραντάκο), εδώ:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/04/20/thomas/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 20, 2015)

sarant said:


> και προ Διαδικτύου ήταν συχνός ο τ. με το "επί"


Εγώ παιδιόθεν αυτόν τον τύπο θυμάμαι, με το επί (και είμαι του '66).


----------



## pidyo (Apr 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η εκδοχή «επί των τύπων των ήλων» είναι η λιγότερο συχνή, αν και δεν είναι σπάνια



Όταν ήμουν μικρός ήμουν βέβαιος ότι το σωστό ήταν «επί του τύπου των ήλων». Νομίζω ότι το «εις τον τύπον» μου φαινόταν πολύ γκρανγκινιόλ, κι έτσι το επί με γενική μου είχε φανεί πιο κομιλφό. Τις λεπτές διακρίσεις κίνησης και στάσης δεν τις ήξερα τότε.


----------



## Costas (Apr 21, 2015)

Βρήκα στο ίδιο άρθρο και αυτό: "γιατί η συμφωνία τού κόσμου δεν είναι άπαξ δεδομένη", που θα 'πρεπε να 'ναι "άπαξ δια παντός".


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2015)

Σύμφωνα με το newsbeast.gr οι Liam & Noel Gallagher των Oasis είναι κυρίες!
http://www.newsbeast.gr/entertainment/music/arthro/812732/oi-oasis-epanenonodai-/





Θυμίζουμε τη διαφορά της γεν. πληθ. *κυρίων *και *κυριών*:
*ο κύριος — οι κύριοι — των κυρίων
η κυρία — οι κυρίες — των κυριών*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Μήπως υπονοεί ότι τα βρήκαν οι κυρίες τους (και τους έστειλαν να βγάλουν κανά φραγκάκι);


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2015)

O ένας είναι ανύπαντρος, επομένως...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2015)

Πλάκα έχει ο Νίκος Ζαχαριάδης, αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να του μιλήσει για τον ενικό των ρημάτων. Υπάρχει και το "δικαιωνόταν" και το "αισθανόταν" και το "καθόταν". Ειδικά το υβρίδιο «ακουγόνταν» δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα. Όχι πως τα άλλα τρώγονται, δηλαδή.

Η αναμονή τόσων χρόνων, δικαιώνονταν.
Καθώς ο νέος «Δημοσθένης» (ναι, έτσι αισθάνονταν) κάθονταν στη θέση του...
Το «έτσι γαμάει ο Πειραιάς» που φωνάζουν στο γήπεδο, θα ακουγόνταν πλέον και γι αυτόν.​
Αλλιώς να προσλάβει επειγόντως διορθωτή στο μπλογκ του.


----------



## sarant (Apr 25, 2015)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς λάθος, είναι διαλεκτικό, σαν να έγραφε "τον είπα". Είναι πολλοί που η μητρική τους διαλεκτος θέλει να χρησιμοποιούν και στο γ' ενικό του παρατατικού τον τύπο του γ' πληθυντικού, αυτός έρχονταν. 

Δεν το έχω χαρτογραφήσει (ωραία ιδέα για άρθρο στο μπλογκ) αλλά έχω βρει στον Κρυστάλλη: Κι ο αχός του ακόμα, κι αυτός έρχονταν λυπητερός και βραχνός


----------



## Earion (Apr 25, 2015)

Έτσι πρόχειρα μου έρχεται στο νου η Πηνελόπη Δέλτα, που λέει σταθερά *έρχουνταν*. Με -ου-.


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2015)

Earion said:


> Έτσι πρόχειρα μου έρχεται στο νου η Πηνελόπη Δέλτα, που λέει σταθερά *έρχουνταν*. Με -ου-.



Λεξιλογικώς:



Themis said:


> Για το ικάντο, παραστατική η περιγραφή από την ίδια σελίδα των Εγγλεζονησιωτών:
> 
> 
> > *Το ικάντο*
> ...





nickel said:


> ...αποκεί *έρχουνται *τ’ αρβανιτόσκυλα; αποκεί θα πάμε (Petsalis, adapted)​





lacrima_mortis said:


> ...
> 8) _ο τόπος — γυρίζει_. Πρβ. Catullum. «Qui nunc it per iter tenebricosum - illuc, unde negant redire quemquam». Πρβ. και Θεοκρ. Ειδ. XVII στ. 120. «αέρι τα κέκρυπται, όθεν πάλιν ουκέτι νόστος». Πρβ. Δημ. Άσμ. Γ. Χρ. Χασιώτου, Μυρολόγια. 28. «βουργάραις μ' εξεκίνησαν 'ς τ' αγύριστο ταξείδι — 'πού πάνουν και δεν *έρχουνται *και πίσω δεν γυρίζουν». Ο σύγχρονος του Shakespeare δραματικός ποιητής Marlowe εις προγενέστερον του Αμλέτου δράμα·
> ...





daeman said:


> ...
> ζωή να 'χουν να *χαίρουνται* την Παλαβρογονία
> ...






nickel said:


> ...
> Τη φωτογραφία (μια από πολλές) και το παρακάτω κείμενο τα πήρα από αυτή τη σελίδα με πλούσιο υλικό για το Ηράκλειο: http://history-pages.blogspot.gr/2012/10/blog-post_6403.html
> ...
> Η κρήνη Μοροζίνι είναι το τελευταίο τμήμα του μεγάλου υδρευτικού έργου του Ηρακλείου, και στα θεμέλιά της κρύβει την υπόγεια δεξαμενή, όπου *έρχονταν το νερό* με επιφανειακούς και υπόγειους αγωγούς από τις Αρχάνες, 15 χιλιόμετρα μακριά από το Ηράκλειο. Εντυπωσιακός είναι ο έξυπνος τρόπος που είχαν επινοήσει οι Ενετοί για να κάνουν το νερό να αναβλύζει από το στόμα των λιονταριών χωρίς τη χρήση κάποιας αντλίας που θα το ανέβαζε από την υπόγεια δεξαμενή.
> ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 26, 2015)

sarant said:


> Δεν είναι ακριβώς λάθος, είναι διαλεκτικό, σαν να έγραφε "τον είπα". Είναι πολλοί που η μητρική τους διαλεκτος θέλει να χρησιμοποιούν και στο γ' ενικό του παρατατικού τον τύπο του γ' πληθυντικού, αυτός έρχονταν.



Υπάρχει και το αντίστροφο διαλεκτικό: ο τύπος του ενικού αντί για τον πληθυντικό.


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2015)

Ναι, υπάρχει και το αντίστροφο διαλεκτικό: αυτοί ερχόταν, αλλά είναι αρκετά σπανιότερο.

Δαεμάνε, παραθέτεις αποσπάσματα από δύο ξεχωριστά φαινόμενα, το ένα είναι η χρήση του γ'΄πληθ. στον ενικό (αυτός έρχονταν/έρχουνταν) και το άλλο είναι η χρήση του τύπου -ουνται/ουνταν αντί -ονται/ονταν. Ως προς το δεύτερο, έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν πολύ συχνός (μπορεί και ο κυρίαρχος) τύπος πριν από 100 χρόνια ενώ σήμερα είναι ζήτημα αν ακούγεται.


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2015)

sarant said:


> ...
> Δαεμάνε, παραθέτεις αποσπάσματα από δύο ξεχωριστά φαινόμενα, το ένα είναι η χρήση του γ'΄πληθ. στον ενικό (αυτός έρχονταν/έρχουνταν) και το άλλο είναι η χρήση του τύπου -ουνται/ουνταν αντί -ονται/ονταν.


Σαφώς και προφανώς, αλλά δεν ήθελα να γεμίσω ποστ τον τόπο.



sarant said:


> ...
> Ως προς το δεύτερο, έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν πολύ συχνός (μπορεί και ο κυρίαρχος) τύπος πριν από 100 χρόνια ενώ σήμερα είναι ζήτημα αν ακούγεται.



Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ, και όχι μόνο στα -ονται / -ονταν:

Έξω στο δρόμο μια φωνή:
- Καλά, μητέρα, έρχουμαι.

~ Ρίτσος, Χώρος


Έρχουμαι μαζί σας, να κάμω χάζι.
...
Έρχουμαι, άγιε ηγούμενε, αποκρίθηκε ο καλόγερος και τράβηξε το μάνταλο της πόρτας.
...
Ο Βούδας κούνησε το κεφάλι. Όχι, είπε, δεν έρχουμαι.
...
φεύγω αλάργα κι έρχουμαι· ένα και το έχε γεια, ένα και το καλώς σε βρήκα.
...
«Έρχουμαι!» της αποκρίθηκες, κι ακολούθησες χαμογελώντας τη γυναίκα
...
κι έρχουμαι τώρα πια που τέλεψε η μάχη να ξαπλώσω δίπλα σου
...
Η νεαρή βιβλιοθηκάριος της Γαλλικής Βιβλιοθήκης του Φριβούργου απορούσε να με βλέπει να έρχουμαι τόσο συχνά και να δανείζομαι όλο και περισσότερα βιβλία.
...
Ναι, ξέρω πούθε έρχουμαι· αχόρταγος σαν τη φλόγα καίω και καίγουμαι.

~ Καζαντζάκης, Αναφορά στον Γκρέκο


Όχι, χριστιανές μου, είπε· δε θέλω τίποτα. Τώρα που θα πάτε στο σπίτι σας, έρχουμαι και μου δίνετε ό,τι προαιρείστε.

~ Καρκαβίτσας, Ο ζητιάνος


Ο άνθρωπος απήντησε με το βραχνόν τραγούδι του:

_Έρχουμαι, κυρά μ’, δεν *έρχουμαι*,_
_όξω στην πόρτα *στέκουμαι*,_
_βρέχει ουρανός και *βρέχουμαι*.

_~ Παπαδιαμάντης, Το σπιτάκι στο λιβάδι




sarant said:


> ...ενώ σήμερα είναι ζήτημα αν ακούγεται.



Πώς, πώς, ακούγεται. 

Για έλα για θα έρχουμαι - Χρύσανθος






Ναι, ξέρω πούθε έρχουμαι· αχόρταγος σαν τη φλόγα καίω και καίγουμαι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία, ας θυμίσουμε στους περαστικούς ότι η γραμματική ζητά να διακρίνουμε τον ενικό από τον πληθυντικό στο τρίτο πρόσωπο του μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιπτώσεις, π.χ.

αγχωνόταν – αγχώνονταν
ανακουφιζόταν – ανακουφίζονταν
βρεχόταν - βρέχονταν
κρυβόταν - κρύβονταν
παιδευόταν – παιδεύονταν
ζεσταινόταν - ζεσταίνονταν
μολυνόταν – μολύνονταν
επενδυόταν – επενδύονταν
αναβαλλόταν – αναβάλλονταν
παραγόταν – παράγονταν
μιλιόταν – μιλιόνταν, μιλιόντουσαν
αγαπιόταν(ε) – αγαπιόνταν(ε), αγαπιόντουσαν
θυμόταν – θυμόνταν(ε), θυμούνταν, θυμόντουσαν

Όμοια έχουμε σε ρήματα σε *–ούμαι* όπως:
αγνοούνταν
στερούνταν
Όλα τα ~ποιούνταν (εκτός αν λέτε ~ποιείτο)
θεωρούνταν
αποτελούνταν
εξαιρούνταν


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2015)

...
Έχουμε και νήμα, ασφαλώς: *Όψεις του μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού*.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, ας θυμίσουμε στους περαστικούς ότι η γραμματική ζητά να διακρίνουμε τον ενικό από τον πληθυντικό στο τρίτο πρόσωπο του μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιπτώσεις, π.χ.


Ε, ναι.


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2015)

Δεν απαγορεύεται όμως να γράφει με διαλεκτικούς τύπους κάποιος στο μπλογκ του.


----------



## dharvatis (May 2, 2015)

Στη Nova, μόλις τώρα: *at an IT company = στην εταιρεία IT*.
Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι είναι πολλές οι εταιρείες πληροφορικής!


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2015)

Από τα χαριτωμένα του δαίμονα του πληκτρολογίου: 

Χορεύοντας με τα ...βρέφη
Η ανάπτυξη βρεφών ηλικίας από 6 ως 18 μηνών είναι ο κεντρικός άξονας του δρώμουνου «Μία Μικρή Μουσική Παράσταση»

​


----------



## sarant (May 3, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Στη Nova, μόλις τώρα: *at an IT company = στην εταιρεία IT*.
> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι είναι πολλές οι εταιρείες πληροφορικής!



Η ΙΤ είναι η κορυφαία εταιρεία πληροφορικής στη Νομανσλάνδη. Εκλάπη!


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2015)

Προσοχή! Ένα φοβερό "λαβράκι" της Καθημερινής στη χθεσινή ειδησεογραφία:
Ένα υγιέστατο κορίτσι παρουσίασαν στον κόσμο ως το νέο βασιλικό μωρό η πριγκίπισσα του Κέμπριτζ μαζί με τον πρίγκιπα Ουίλιαμ κατά την έξοδό τους από το μαιευτήριο Σεντ Μέρι του Λονδίνου.​
Θεέ μου! Τι ξέρουν και δεν μας το λένε; Δηλαδή, το βασιλικό μωρό δεν ήταν ένα υγιέστατο κορίτσι; Ήταν ένα αρρωστιάρικο κορίτσι; Ένα αρρωστιάρικο αγόρι; Τι, τέλος πάντων; Πάντως, σίγουρα δεν ήταν αυτό που μας παρουσίασαν ως το νέο βασιλικό μωρό.

(Το ότι δεν είναι η πριγκίπισσα του Κέμπριτζ, αλλά η δούκισσα του Κέμπριτζ, το ξεπερνάω, είναι δευτερεύον μπροστά στο άλλο.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2015)

Μπορεί το μπέρδεμα να είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερο, καθώς πριγκίπισσα του Κέμπριτζ είναι το νεογέννητο κοριτσάκι. :)


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2015)

Και επειδή είδα μερικούς να τονίζουν το όνομα της νέας πριγκίπισσας στη λήγουσα, να πούμε ότι είναι κατευθείαν από το γαλλικό Σαρλότ, αλλά οι Άγγλοι υψώνουν τον τόνο: *Σάρλοτ* οι Αγγλίδες *Charlotte*. Το Ch- δεν έχει αλλάξει σε «τσ» όπως το ανδρικό Charles· διατηρεί τη γαλλική προφορά. Και, αν θέλετε να εκνευρίζετε κόσμο, μια και πήρε το όνομά της προς τιμήν του παππού της, του Καρόλου, θα μπορούσατε να τη φωνάζετε Καρλότα. Ή *Σάρλοτ Ελίζαμπεθ* τώρα, αλλά *Καρλότα Ελισάβετ* οπωσδήποτε αν ανεβεί στο θρόνο.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... Ή *Σάρλοτ Ελίζαμπεθ* τώρα, αλλά *Καρλότα Ελισάβετ* οπωσδήποτε αν ανεβεί στο θρόνο.



*Σάρλοτ *όπως ακούγεται εδώ καθαρά από τον βέρο Εγγλέζο (καλά, ουαλικής καταγωγής Λιβερπούλι) Τζούλιαν Κόουπ:






Charlotte Anne, I do understand
Καρλότα, αν...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 5, 2015)

Για να μην βγάζουμε στη φόρα μόνο τα ξένα λάθη, ας βγάλουμε και τα δικά μας (ή τέλος πάντων τα λάθη πολύ δικών μας ανθρώπων που διέλαθαν της προσοχής μας και δημοσιεύθηκαν).

Ο Γερμανός συγγραφέας Michael Schmidt-Salomon μεταλλάχθηκε στο αγγλογερμανικό υβρίδιο Μάικλ Σμιτ-Σάλομον σε αυτήν εδώ την ανακοίνωση. Αλλά βέβαια τι περιμένεις από άθεους, αφού δεν έχουν τον θεό να τους φωτίσει! Μα καλά, δεν βρίσκεται ένας καλός Χριστιανός να το διορθώσει;


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ή *Σάρλοτ Ελίζαμπεθ* τώρα, αλλά *Καρλότα Ελισάβετ* οπωσδήποτε αν ανεβεί στο θρόνο.



Απίθανο το βλέπω. 
Όχι το να ανέβει στο θρόνο, όλα γίνονται. Το να έχει επίσημα δύο ονόματα. 
Γιατί αλλιώς κι ο πατέρας της θα ήταν Γουλιέλμος Αρθούρος κι η μητέρα της θα ήταν Αικατερίνη Ελισάβετ. 
Οι Άγγλοι βασιλιάδες δεν συνηθίζουν δύο επίσημα ονόματα. Ούτε είδα πουθενά να αναφέρεται ότι θα αποκαλείται με δύο ονόματα. 

Όσο για τους τόνους, η λογική νομίζω είναι ότι εφόσον έχει το ίδιο όνομα με την κόρη της Καρολίνας του Μονακό και το ίδιο όνομα με γνωστό γλυκό που πήρε το όνομά του από κάποια από τις πολλές Καρλότες της ιστορίας (όχι απαραίτητα Γαλλίδες), πάει αυτόματα το μυαλό στον τονισμό στη λήγουσα.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2015)

Από εδώ κατάληξα εδώ και βρήκα αυτό:


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 6, 2015)

Δημιουργικό!


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2015)

Από την μεγιστοτεράστια δικαστική συντάκτρια της Καθημερινής και του Σκάι:

Η δικογραφία που θεμελιώνει και αποδεικνύει με αδιάσειστα στοιχεία και μαρτυρίες το πρωτοφανές έγκλημά του, καταδεικνύει, πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας, ότι ο ίδιος ομολόγησε υπό το βάρος των αποκαλύψεων και ενώ δεν μπορούσε πλέον να προβάλλει παραμυθίες για την τύχη του άτυχου παιδιού. Οτι δηλαδή εξαφανίστηκε και άλλα σχετικά.

Προφανώς γι' αυτήν η λέξη «παραμυθία» σημαίνει το παραμύθι, αλλά στο πιο σικ, όπως αρμόζει σ' ένα σοβαρό ρεπορτάζ.


----------



## peacock (May 10, 2015)

Nokia Lumia 530 Wizard
Παραβλέπω όλα τα υπόλοιπα λάθη και μένω στο... κεραμίδι (tile). Great help... Όταν το αγόρασα και προσπαθούσα να βγάλω τα μάτια μου για να δω πώς δουλεύει. Πού να μην ήμουν και σχετική με την τεχνολογία ή να μην υποψιαζόμουν ποιο είναι το κεραμίδι...!


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2015)

Πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2015)

Η Microsoft το λέει "πλακίδιο".


----------



## peacock (May 11, 2015)

Ναι, έτσι τα λέει.
Και εδώ σε χρήση.


----------



## dharvatis (May 11, 2015)

Όταν μετέφραζα εγώ το UI των Nokia δεν συνέβαιναν τέτοια, είχαμε τα πιο καλά μεταφρασμένα κινητά της αγοράς!


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2015)

...
Παλιό αλλά... seminal: 

Στο «σφυρί» 548 φωτογραφίες του Edward Weston, Ναυτεμπορική, 1-9-2014

Ο Denise Bethel, πρόεδρος του τμήματος φωτογραφίας του οίκου Sotheby’s στην Αμερική, σχολίασε: «Ο Edward Weston είναι ένας από τους *σπερματοδόχους* φωτογράφους του 20ού αιώνα. ...» 

“Edward Weston is one of the *seminal *photographers of the 20th century,” Denise Bethel, the director of Sotheby’s photography department, said in a statement.
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/25/edward-weston-photos-to-be-auctioned/?_r=0

Α, ναι, *η* Ντενίς Μπέθελ:







According to her profile on Sotheby's website: 
Denise Bethel joined the Sotheby’s Photographs department in 1990 and since 1995, has been its Director and primary Auctioneer. She has played a key role in the development of the market for fine art photographs in New York, the epicenter of the photographs collecting world. Her long experience in appraising and selling significant photographs has made her the senior expert and senior auctioneer in the world of photographs auctions in the United States. 
...


Seamen's semen, she meant? 

Το νήμα μας:* seminal (event)*.


----------



## peacock (May 11, 2015)

Ε, ανδροφέρνει λίγο, όσο να πεις...! :ρ

Είναι σαν *τους* Βιμ Βέντερς, το γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο συγκρότημα που έχει συνεργαστεί με τους U2.
Ψαρεμένο από υποτιτλισμένη και μαγνητοσκοπημένη μετάδοση βραβείων: «Οι Βιμ Βέντερς σε συνεργασία με τους U2...»


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2015)

peacock said:


> ... Είναι σαν *τους* Βιμ Βέντερς, το γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο συγκρότημα που έχει συνεργαστεί με τους U2.
> Ψαρεμένο από υποτιτλισμένη και μαγνητοσκοπημένη μετάδοση βραβείων: «Οι Βιμ Βέντερς σε συνεργασία με τους U2...»



The Vim Venders?  Oh, yes, the Vim Vendors! Το πανίσχυρο Βιμ τα κάνει όλα αόρατα.






The Darth InVaders.


----------



## peacock (May 11, 2015)

Χαχαχαχα! 

Και η εν λόγω συνεργασία (δεν πέσαμε και ξεροί...)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zDvUM4lWXA


----------



## dharvatis (May 14, 2015)

Συμβαίνουν και σε μεγαλύτερες αγορές από τη δική μας:
_Avengers: Age of Ultron_ Subtitles Leave Chinese Baffled


----------



## peacock (May 14, 2015)

*Meanwhile* in Greece:

-*Στο εντωμεταξύ*
-Είναι μη μου απτ
-Είναι ανενόχλητος (δηλ. δεν κάνει θόρυβο, φασαρία, δεν ενοχλεί)
(Μπούρδες καλής μου φίλης...)

-Άκουσε τα εξ αμάξ
(Μπούρδα τηλεπαρουσιάστριας)

Τι το θες το κουταλάκι, το γλυκό είναι ταψιού...


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2015)

Το μιμουάπτ, ενίοτε και μιμουά, το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ. Κυρίως απο ηλικιωμενες κυρίες με μαλλί φουσκωτό απολιθωμένο με τόνους λακ, και ύφος σοβαρό σοβαρό. Συνήθως φοράνε μπλeu και τρώνε choκολατάκια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2015)

peacock said:


> -*Στο εντωμεταξύ*


Θέμα ορθογραφίας είναι.

Στο Έντο με ταξί.

Ένα τραγουδάκι: Endo: Mr. Taxi

Και μερικά έντο με ποδήλατο (δεν ξέρω αν γίνονται και με ταξί).


----------



## Earion (May 14, 2015)

Γιατί ακούμε και μαθαίνουμε για τα επεισόδια στη γειτονική χώρα και για τις συγκρούσεις του Κουμάνοβο; Και μάλιστα από την προσεκτική Καθημερινή (Κάτοικος του Κουμάνοβο ... συνοικίες αλβανοφώνων του Κουμάνοβο);

Εγώ ήξερα το Μέτσοβο - του Μετσόβου (λογιότερα), το Γρίμποβο - του Γρίμποβου (λαϊκότερα).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 14, 2015)

Earion said:


> Γιατί ακούμε και μαθαίνουμε για τα επεισόδια στη γειτονική χώρα και για τις συγκρούσεις του Κουμάνοβο; Και μάλιστα από την προσεκτική Καθημερινή (Κάτοικος του Κουμάνοβο ... συνοικίες αλβανοφώνων του Κουμάνοβο);
> 
> Εγώ ήξερα το Μέτσοβο - του Μετσόβου (λογιότερα), το Γρίμποβο - του Γρίμποβου (λαϊκότερα).



Κόσοβο - Κόσοβου


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2015)

Τσεπέλοβο (στα Ζαγοροχώρια)
Δήμος Τύμφης - Δ.Δ. Τσεπελόβου (λόγϊα γενική)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2015)

Κάνουμε συλλογή; Πάμε και στο Καπέσοβο:

Πασχάλειος Σχολή Καπεσόβου
Πολιτιστικός Σύλλογος Καπεσόβου

Φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως με το Κουμάνοβο την είδαν αλλιώς επειδή δεν βρίσκεται σε ελληνικό έδαφος;
Αλλά θα μου πεις πάλι, ούτε το Κόσοβο βρίσκεται.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κάνουμε συλλογή; Πάμε και στο Καπέσοβο:
> 
> Πασχάλειος Σχολή Καπεσόβου
> Πολιτιστικός Σύλλογος Καπεσόβου
> ...



Ας την κάνουμε πιο καυτερή με λίγο _*μπούκοβο *_(του μπούκοβου), που παρότι ξεκίνησε από ξένο έδαφος (Буково), βρίσκεται συχνά και σε ελληνικό (όσο πιο βόρεια, τόσο πιο συχνά και καυτερά), τουλάχιστον στα παραδοσιακά πατσατζίδικα και όχι μόνο.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2015)

Ούτε γκάφα, ούτε μικρολαθάκι, μεταφραστική επιλογή είναι το θέμα μου. 
Επειδή έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς παράπονα εδώ από κόσμο σχετικά με το τί άρεσε στον εκδότη του κλπ. Σκεφτείτε τί γίνεται αλλού. 
Αυτή την περίοδο διαβάζω (ή μάλλον ακούω, σε audiobook) αυτό εδώ, Ιρέν του Πιέρ Λεμέτρ (όχι θα γλύτωνα, μετά από τόσα αστυνομικά στην τηλεόραση). Κι όπως ακούω τον ομολογουμένως πολύ καλό εκφωνητή, που το ζωντανεύει όντως το κείμενο, ακούω και τις μεταφραστικές επιλογές του μεταφραστή. Όπως:
α. δεν μεταφράζει επαγγελματικούς τίτλους.
β. δεν μεταφράζει επαγγελματικές προσφωνήσεις
Η δικαιολογία του είναι μάλλον ότι το σύστημα στη Γαλλία είναι διαφορετικό. Μάλιστα το κείμενο έχει εισαγωγή που μας εξηγεί το γαλλικό σύστημα. Όμως το πράγμα καταντάει λίγο κωμικό, γιατί τώρα που είμαι στο κεφάλαιο που μπαίνουν στην υπόθεση ανακριτές, δικαστές κλπ ακούς φράσεις όπως at the judge's office, the _juge_ was very busy. Στην ίδια φράση και μεταφρασμένο κι αμετάφραστο. 

Δε βοηθάει ίσως το ότι ο εκφωνητής όταν διαβάζει διαλόγους βάζει και γαλλική προφορά - όχι 100% γιατί τότε θα ήταν σαν τον επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ, αλλά να, π.χ η Ιγέν του τίτλου ακούγεται πολλές φορές. Κι όλα τα όχι που ακούγονται είναι non. Που ελπίζω να μην είναι έτσι και στο κείμενο.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

SBE said:


> ...
> ακούω και τις μεταφραστικές επιλογές του μεταφραστή. Όπως:
> α. δεν μεταφράζει επαγγελματικούς τίτλους.
> β. δεν μεταφράζει επαγγελματικές προσφωνήσεις
> Η δικαιολογία του είναι μάλλον ότι το σύστημα στη Γαλλία είναι διαφορετικό. Μάλιστα το κείμενο έχει εισαγωγή που μας εξηγεί το γαλλικό σύστημα. ...



Για τέτοιες μεταφραστικές επιλογές, δες ανάλογη περίπτωση εδώ: *ağabey*. Όσο για τη διγλωσσία, σε πρώτη άποψη, μόνο σε διαλόγους ίσως να τη θεωρούσα εύλογη, πάντοτε ανάλογα με το πρωτότυπο και τους άλλους μεταφραστικούς παράγοντες. Αλλά σε περιγραφή και μάλιστα στην ίδια πρόταση, δύσκολα. Γιατί το πολύ κουλέρ λοκάλ καταντά μπανάλ. Φο μπιζού τρε ντεμέκ.


Do you have a rüm? A Zimmer would do, too.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2015)

Προχώρησα παρακάτω στην ακρόαση και βρήκα ένα σημείο διαλόγου όπου η επιλογή του μεταφραστή να μην μεταφράζει τίτλους και προσφωνήσεις τον γλυτώνει από ένα μάλλον δύσκολο σημείο της μετάφρασης (είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα). 
Μιλάει λοιπόν ο αστυνόμος (κλασικά) με την ανακρίτρια και της λέει Madame le Juge κι εκείνη του απαντάει It's madame la juge.
Πολύ τσαπατσούλικο, πολύ πολύ τσαπατσούλικο. Προϋποθέτει ότι ο αναγνώστης ξέρει λίγα γαλλικούλια.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2015)

*Ο Ελληνας που φωτογράφισε τον Γκαμπριέλ Γκαρσία Μάρκες*

[...]

Ο Δημήτρης Γέρος συνάντησε τον Μάρκες στο Μεξικό και στην Κολομβία και οι φωτογραφίες που αποτύπωσε στον φακό του παρουσιάζουν τον Μάρκες σε μερικές χαλαρές και όμορφες στιγμές των τελευταίων χρόνων της ζωής του.

Αρκετές από τις φωτογραφίες είναι από την παραθαλάσσια πόλη Καρταχένα του Μεξικού, όπου ο Μάρκες πέρασε τα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του και είναι το σκηνικό του βιβλίου του «Ο έρωτας στα χρόνια της χολέρας». 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/815418/ar...-poy-fwtografise-ton-gkampriel-gkarsia-markes​
Διακρίνω δύο προβλήματα: (α) Η Καρταχένα είναι στην Κολομβία. Ο Μάρκες είχε σπίτι εκεί, είχε περάσει κάποια χρόνια εκεί και την επισκεπτόταν συχνά αλλά (β) από το 1961 (δηλαδή, τα περισσότερα χρόνια της ζωής του) έμενε στην Πόλη του Μεξικού.

Το βιβλίο του Δημήτρη Γέρου καταγράφει τρεις συναντήσεις του ζωγράφου με τον συγγραφέα: δύο στο Μεξικό και μία στην Καρταχένα.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2015)

Και συνεχίζονται τα αγγλογαλλομεταφραστικά: ο πρωταγωνιστής παίρνει στα χέρια του a business card and reads _antiques modernes_ Τάδε (το Τάδε ήταν όνομα που δεν το έπιασα). 
Εκεί εγώ βγήκα από τα ρούχα μου, διότι άλλο είναι να μου δώσει εμένα κάποιος ένα επισκεπτήριο που θα γράφει κάτι στα γαλλικά, αλλά θα πρόκειται για ντόπια επιχείρηση, κι άλλο να γράφει κάτι στα γαλλικά η κάρτα μιας γαλλικής επιχείρησης στη Γαλλία. 
Α, επίσης ο μεταφραστής επέλεξε να αφήσει αμετάφραστους τους τίτλους γαλλικών λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων που αναφέρονται στην υπόθεση. 
Επειδή δεν έχω το πρωτότυπο, δεν ξέρω αν αντίστοιχα ο συγγραφέας αφήνει αμετάφραστους τίτλους αγγλόφωνων βιβλίων που αναφέρει (αμφιβάλλω). 
Τελικά αν βγάλουμε τί έχει αφήσει αμετάφραστο ο μεταφραστής, μάλλον δεν πληρώθηκε με τη λέξη.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2015)

peacock said:


> ... -*Στο εντωμεταξύ *... (Μπούρδες καλής μου φίλης...)



Στομετάξυ κι Εντωμέταξυ (μπούρδες δικές μας παιδικές, παρατονισμένες λόγω κεφαλαίων). 



AoratiMelani said:


> ... Ένα τραγουδάκι: Endo: Mr. Taxi ...



Κι άλλο τραγουδάκι: Κι εν τω μεταξύ, κι εντωμεταξύ, δεν υπάρχει δίφραγκο ούτε για ταξί.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2015)

...
Κατασκευάστηκε μέταλλο που επιπλέει (skai.gr, 15-5-2015)

Το νέο σύνθετο υλικό έχει πυκνότητα μόλις 0,92 γραμμαρίων ανά κυβικό μέτρο (έναντι 1 γραμμαρίου ανά κ.μ. του νερού). Ακριβώς επειδή έχει πυκνότητα μικρότερη από το ερό, μπορεί να επιπλέει σε αυτό.

Ορίστε; 1 γραμμάριο ανά κ.μ. έχει το νερό; :woot:

Γιατί είναι παιδιόθεν και θρανιόθεν γνωστό ότι το νερό έχει πυκνότητα 1.000 kg / m[SUP]3[/SUP] (χιλιόγραμμα ανά κυβικό μέτρο) = 1 g / cm[SUP]3[/SUP] (γραμμάρια ανά κυβικό εκατοστό) κατά προσέγγιση —και κατά σύμβαση για πρόχειρους, προσεγγιστικούς υπολογισμούς. 

Δηλαδή, χονδρικά: 1 κ.μ. νερό = 1 τόνος, 1 λίτρο νερό = 1 κιλό, 1 κ.ε. νερό = 1 γραμμάριο.

As there are many units of mass and volume covering many different magnitudes there are a large number of units for mass density in use. The SI unit of kilogram per cubic metre (kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP]) and the cgs unit of gram per cubic centimetre (g/cm[SUP]3[/SUP]) are probably the most commonly used units for density. *1,000 kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP] equals 1 g/cm[SUP]3[/SUP].* (The cubic centimeter can be alternately called a _millilitre _or a cc.)

Για την ακρίβεια, η μέγιστη πυκνότητα της υγρής φάσης του νερού είναι 999,972 κιλά ανά κυβικό μέτρο στους 4 βαθμούς Κελσίου, ενώ η ελάχιστη είναι 958,4 στους 100 βαθμούς. Και μάλιστα χρησιμοποιείται ως βάση υπολογισμού της σχετικής πυκνότητας (του ειδικού βάρους):

_Specific gravity_ is the ratio of the density of a substance to the density (mass of the same unit volume) of a reference substance. Apparent specific gravity is the ratio of the weight of a volume of the substance to the weight of an equal volume of the reference substance. The reference substance is nearly always water at its densest (4°C) for liquids, and for gases, air at room temperature (21°C).

Αν είχε τόσο μικρό ειδικό βάρος, το νέο υλικό όχι μόνο θα επέπλεε στο νερό, θα μετεωριζόταν και στον αέρα, αφού θα είχε πυκνότητα μικρότερη κι από το ερό του αέρα. Έπεα ψευδή, πτερόεντα.

Το πρωτότυπο:

Their magnesium alloy matrix composite is reinforced with silicon carbide hollow particles and *has a density of only 0.92 grams per cubic centimeter compared to 1.0 g/cc of water. 
*
http://engineering.nyu.edu/press-release/2015/05/12/metal-composite-will-literally-float-your-boat

και η οθονιά του μεταφράσματος αποφράσματος.


Στον Αρχιμήδη το είπατε; Για να φωνάξει, εκτός από «Εύρηκα!», και «Τους κύκλους μου ετάρασσαν!»


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2015)

Τι να πούμε πια για δημοσιογράφους και δημοσιογραφίζοντες; Ότι δεν ξέρουν ελληνικά, αγγλικά, αριθμητική και δεν έχουν στοιχειώδη λογική, αλλά παρόλα αυτά τολμούν να εκτίθενται γραπτώς; Ε, αυτό. Μόνο που σ' αυτή την εποχή της τερατώδους ανεργίας, δεν θυμώνω πια. Άσε που δεν πιστεύω ότι πληρώνονται για να γράφουν στις ιστοσελίδες, μάλλον τζάμπα τούς έχουν.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι στους τσαπατσούληδες δημοσιογράφους, ένα ποσοστό που δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε μεγαλύτερο από το ποσοστό των τσαπατσούληδων που μπορούμε να βρούμε και σε άλλα επαγγέλματα. Όσο για τους δημοσιογραφούντες (Muphry!), δηλαδή το σύνολο των ελευθέρως εκφραζομένων στο διαδίκτυο, αυτοί είναι ανεύθυνοι, έχουν το ακαταλόγιστο. Αυτή δεν είναι η μεγάλη διαφορά της εποχής μας; Αλλιώς γινόταν δημόσιος ο λόγος σου κάποτε, αλλιώς σήμερα. Ο πλήρης εκδημοκρατισμός αναπόφευκτα θα συνοδεύεται από πληθωρισμό και διάχυση του λάθους και του ανορθολογικού.


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2015)

SBE said:


> Και συνεχίζονται τα αγγλογαλλομεταφραστικά: ο πρωταγωνιστής παίρνει στα χέρια του a business card and reads _antiques modernes_ Τάδε (το Τάδε ήταν όνομα που δεν το έπιασα).
> Εκεί εγώ βγήκα από τα ρούχα μου, διότι άλλο είναι να μου δώσει εμένα κάποιος ένα επισκεπτήριο που θα γράφει κάτι στα γαλλικά, αλλά θα πρόκειται για ντόπια επιχείρηση, κι άλλο να γράφει κάτι στα γαλλικά η κάρτα μιας γαλλικής επιχείρησης στη Γαλλία.
> Α, επίσης ο μεταφραστής επέλεξε να αφήσει αμετάφραστους τους τίτλους γαλλικών λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων που αναφέρονται στην υπόθεση.
> Επειδή δεν έχω το πρωτότυπο, δεν ξέρω αν αντίστοιχα ο συγγραφέας αφήνει αμετάφραστους τίτλους αγγλόφωνων βιβλίων που αναφέρει (αμφιβάλλω).
> Τελικά αν βγάλουμε τί έχει αφήσει αμετάφραστο ο μεταφραστής, μάλλον δεν πληρώθηκε με τη λέξη.



Ένα τελευτάιο (γιατί τελείωσα το βιβλίο), που ήταν τόσο χοντροκομμένο που δε γινόταν να μη σας ξαναταλαιπωρήσω με την αγγλική μετάφραση του γαλλικού πρωτότυπου. 
Λέει κάποιος: I was just on the phone with the _ministre de la justice. _ :s:laugh:


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2015)

Έχετε Α.Ε. και θέλετε η Γ.Σ. σας να έχει εκ των προτέρων συγκλίνει —προβλέψιμα και βολικά— στις θέσεις που _εσείς _θέλετε; Κάντε σύγκλιση (όπως σας υπόσχεται το ΓΕΜΗ), κι όχι σύγκληση!





ΣτΖ: «Σύγκλιση» είναι η ενέργεια του _συγκλίνω_· «σύγκληση» είναι η ενέργεια του _συγκαλώ_. Κι έτσι η Γ.Σ. έρχεται στα συγκαλά της! :)

ΥΓ Το *_αποκλειστηκά _δεν το σχολιάζω, είναι σαν να κλέβεις παγκάρι...


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2015)

Γι' αυτό το θέαμα τι φταίει τώρα; Φταίει που έβαλε και κενό μετά την παύλα; Φταίει που μπέρδεψε τον υπολογιστή με τη γραφομηχανή; Η συντάκτρια μάλλον δεν δείχνει αρκετά μεγάλη για να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ γραφομηχανή. Από την Καθημερινή. 

Tα τελευταία χρόνια συμβαίνει το εξής παράδοξο: ενώ οι οικοδομικές δραστηριότη- τες βρίσκονται σε πτώση, μικρά ελληνικά αρχιτεκτονικά γραφεία υλοποιούν αξιόλο- γα αρχιτεκτονικά έργα στο εξωτερικό, κερδίζουν διαγωνισμούς και τιμώνται με σημαντικά βραβεία. Υπάρχει μια νέα, φιλό- δοξη γενιά Ελλήνων αρχιτεκτόνων που, παρά την οικονομική δυσχέρεια, έχουν δι- άθεση να δημιουργήσουν ένα «αρχιτεκτο- νικό γεγονός». Ενώ μέχρι πρόσφατα πά- λευαν για κάποιες αναθέσεις στο εσωτε- ρικό της χώρας, τώρα συμμετέχουν ενερ- γά στο διεθνές γίγνεσθαι με προτάσεις που διακρίνονται από τόλμη και πρωτοτυπία. Πώς εξηγείται; «Από νωρίς είδαμε την αρ- χιτεκτονική σαν μια διεθνή συζήτηση», δηλώνει ο Νικόλας Τραβασάρος, ένας από τους ιδρυτές της βραβευμένης εταιρείας Divercity Architects. «Η κρίση μάς σόκα- ρε. Αναγκαστήκαμε να ανεβάσουμε τον πήχη ψηλά και να ψάξουμε αλλού για δου- λειές», τονίζει.​
​Οι Divercity έχουν γραφεία στην Αθήνα και στο Λονδίνο. Σήμερα χτίζουν σε Ευ- ρώπη, Βόρεια Αφρική και Νότια Αμερική, και τα τελευταία τους πρότζεκτ είναι μια βίλα στην Αργεντινή και ένα ξενοδοχείο στις Αλπεις. «Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλοι στο γραφείο βρισκόμαστε σε διαρκή κινητικό- τητα. Η διευκόλυνση της επικοινωνίας και η ευκολία στα ταξίδια δίνουν τη δυνατό- τητα σε μικρά σχήματα σαν κι εμάς να μπο- ρούν να προβαίνουν σε δραστηριότητες σε μέρη που ήταν κάποτε δυσπρόσιτα», συμπληρώνει ο 40χρονος αρχιτέκτονας.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2015)

Προφανώς σε κάποια βερσιόν του κειμένου είχε γίνει συλλαβισμός με παύλα+κενό (και όχι soft hyphen) και μετά από κάποια ανακατάταξη έμειναν οι παύλες με το αυτόματο κενό τους.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Ο Ελληνας που φωτογράφισε τον Γκαμπριέλ Γκαρσία Μάρκες*
> ​...



[h=1]Interior - Εντός: μια μεταφραστική απόπειρα[/h]


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2015)

Δοτικές, δοτικές! Αν παίζουμε με δοτική πτώση που τελειώνει σε ήχο _, πρέπει να σκεφτούμε αν η λέξη στα αρχαία ήταν της πρώτης κλίσης (εν *αναμονή*, δημοσία *δαπάνη*, εν *ριπή* οφθαλμού, επί *πληρωμή*, επί *τιμή* κ.ά.) ή αν ήταν τριτόκλιτη σε *-ις* δοτική *-ει*, σαν τις παρακάτω:

*άμα τη αναλήψει, άμα τη αφίξει 
βάσει
δυνάμει, εν δυνάμει
ελλείψει 
εν αντιθέσει
εν γένει
εν γνώσει
εν κινήσει
εν μέρει
εν όψει, ενόψει
εν πάση περιπτώσει (και πρωτόκλιτο πάση και τριτόκλιτο περιπτώσει)
εν πτήσει
εν τάξει, εντάξει
εν τέλει, εντέλει
επί λέξει
επί τη εμφανίσει
η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει
θέσει και φύσει
καλή τη πίστει
κοινή συναινέσει
κράτος εν κράτει κ.ά.*


Οπότε: *εν δράσει*






_


----------



## Earion (May 20, 2015)

Όποιος είχε την υπομονή να ξενυχτήσει προχτές το βράδυ της Κυριακής στο Κανάλι της Βουλής ανταμείφθηκε με ένα ωραίο ντοκιμαντέρ για τον πόλεμο στην έρημο της Βόρειας Αφρικής κατά τη διάρκεια του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου:





 
*La bataille du désert*. Ντοκιμαντέρ των Jean-Louis Guillaud και Henri de Turenne από τη σειρά Les Grandes Batailles (1966).

Καθότι γαλλική παραγωγή, επικεντρώνεται (αναμενόμενο) στην ανάδειξη της συμβολής των Γάλλων στη συμμαχική νίκη. Το προσόν της όμως είναι ότι, επειδή γυρίστηκε μόνο μια εικοσαετία μετά, συμμετέχουν διάφοροι πρωταγωνιστές που τότε ακόμα ζούσαν, όπως, λ.χ., ο νικητής στρατάρχης Μοντγκόμερυ (58:10 – 58:41) και από τη μεριά των Γερμανών ο επιτελάρχης του Ρόμμελ στρατηγός Φριτς Μπαγιερλάιν (Fritz Bayerlein, 13 :30 – 14 :50), καθώς και άλλοι Εγγλέζοι που μιλούν με άψογη γαλλική προφορά, μεταξύ των οποίων μπορείτε να θαυμάσετε τον (κατά τις γαλλικές συστάσεις) *Λοράνς Ντυρέλ*, auteur du Quatuor d’Alexandrie (38:18 – 40:32).

Στη μετάφραση, όπου υπήρχε στρατιωτική ορολογία, έγινε η σχετική σφαγή, πράγμα που θα συγχωρούσα, αν δεν δεχόμουν κατάστηθα τις ακόλουθες δύο μαχαιριές:

Ο Εγγλέζος λέει *à travers la Russie meridionale*, στη μετάφραση διαβάζουμε «διασχίζοντας τη Νότια Γιουτλάνδη» ! (56:30 – 56:33).

*L’armée des Indes* λέει ο αφηγητής, «Στρατιά των Άνδεων» διαβάζουμε στον υπότιτλο.

  :woot: 

Υπεύθυνοι για τη μετάφραση: Ελένη Τουλούπη, AbFab productions


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2015)

Ποιο να πρωτοκαταγράψεις, Θεέ μου; Φωνάζω και ξαναφωνάζω: να τα γράφετε ελληνικά, να τα διαβάζουν όλοι. Ο *Τρισέ* πήρε το έπαθλο, αλλά θα ήθελα και τη συνέχεια.


----------



## peacock (May 20, 2015)

Καλά, να τον διαβάσει δεν ήξερε. Δεν τον γνώριζε ποιος είναι; Δεν υποπτεύθηκε τίποτα; Ήμαρτον με τα γίδια εκεί μέσα.
Jean Cloud Tricket


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι ανεμογεννήτριες του μέλλοντος δεν θα έχουν… λεπίδες


Ούτε και τώρα έχουν «λεπίδες» οι (οριζόντιου άξονα) ανεμογεννήτριες — «πτερύγια» έχουν.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ποιο να πρωτοκαταγράψεις, Θεέ μου; Φωνάζω και ξαναφωνάζω: να τα γράφετε ελληνικά, να τα διαβάζουν όλοι. Ο *Τρισέ* πήρε το έπαθλο, αλλά θα ήθελα και τη συνέχεια.



Ο Στ*ρ*ίγκλιτς φαντάζομαι είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2015)

Earion said:


> ...μεταξύ των οποίων μπορείτε να θαυμάσετε τον (κατά τις γαλλικές συστάσεις) *Λοράνς Ντυρέλ*, auteur du Quatuor d’Alexandrie (38:18 – 40:32).



H εκδίκηση της Μπρίτζετ Μπαρντό και του Βίκτορ Χιούγκο.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2015)

SBE said:


> H εκδίκηση της Μπρίτζετ Μπαρντό και του Βίκτορ Χιούγκο.



*Μπρίτζετ Μπαρντό ή μήπως *Μπαρντόου ή *Μπάρντοτ κατά το *μερλότ (και το *καμπερνέτ, σοβινιόν και σαβουρών);


----------



## peacock (May 20, 2015)

*O* Λώρεν Μπακάλ (Lauren Bacall).
Φίλος μου το είχε πει. Ξεκινούσε μεταμεσονύχτια ταινία, βλέπει τους τίτλους και λέει: «Βλακεία θα είναι. Και ποιος είναι ο Λώρεν Μπακάλ;»


----------



## pidyo (May 20, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι το άκουσα το πρωί στο ραδιόφωνο από τον Παύλο Τσίμα και επειδή το έχω ξανακούσει σε προφορικό λόγο κράτησα νοερή σημείωση να ψάξω αν γκουγκλίζεται. Και ναι, ω της εκπλήξεως υπάρχει πληθώρα από αναφορές στον αόριστο *«κατοκυρώθηκαν», το νόθο παιδί του κατοχυρώνω και του κατακυρώνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Να το σώσουμε διορθώνοντας την ορθογραφία: κατωκυρωθεί...


----------



## pidyo (May 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να το σώσουμε διορθώνοντας την ορθογραφία: κατωκυρωθεί...



Σωστός. Ούτως ή άλλως τα συχνότερα συμφραζόμενα που βρίσκω είναι αθλητικά, οπότε το κυρίαρχο ρήμα (που πρέπει να ορίζει και την ορθογραφία στο υβρίδιο) είναι το κατακυρώνω.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2015)

«...ενώ ο διαιτητής του αγώνος κ. Δαρμένος δείχνει σέντρα, ναι, δείχνει σέντρα και κατοκυρώνει, το κατοκυρώνει το γκολ κυρίες και κύριοι...»
Χάρρυ Κλυνν, 1979


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2015)

peacock said:


> *O* Λώρεν Μπακάλ (Lauren Bacall).
> Φίλος μου το είχε πει. Ξεκινούσε μεταμεσονύχτια ταινία, βλέπει τους τίτλους και λέει: «Βλακεία θα είναι. Και ποιος είναι ο Λώρεν Μπακάλ;»



Ε, τουλάχιστον δεν έπεσε μακριά. Το καλλιτεχνικό όνομα της ηθοποιού ήταν από το επιθετο της μητέρας της, το οποίο είναι ρουμάνικο. Το επιθετο ήταν Μπακάλ, που σημαίνει αυτό που καταλαβαίνουμε και στα ελληνικά, τον παντοπώλη. 
Είναι λίγο σαν τον διάσημο ελληνοαμερικανό ανθοπώλη Κρις Γκίφτος.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2015)

Από σημερινή ανακοίνωση του Γραφείου Τύπου του ΠΑΣΟΚ:

Ο κ. Βαρουφάκης έχει υπερβεί προ πολλού τα όρια της πολιτικής αναξιοπιστίας, επιπολαιότητας και ανευθυνότητας. Τώρα πλέον λέει πράγματα που υπονομεύουν φανερά τη θέση της χώρας. Μετά την *όπερα μούφα* με τον ΦΠΑ, αποκαλύπτει σήμερα ότι κατέγραψε (με κάμερα ή μαγνητόφωνο;) τη συνεδρίαση του Eurogroup στη Ρίγα!
http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.aspx?page=arthro&id=418174&catID=1

Εμένα μου έμεινε η απορία: πρόκειται για ευφυές λογοπαίγνιο, πληκτρολίσθημα ή γκάφα; Πάντως, ομολογώ ότι εξακολουθώ να προτιμώ την «όπερα μπούφα» στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση.


----------



## stathis (May 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εμένα μου έμεινε η απορία: πρόκειται για ευφυές λογοπαίγνιο, πληκτρολίσθημα ή γκάφα;


Φαντάζομαι θα συμφωνήσουν αρκετοί μαζί μου ότι μερικές από τις ωραιότερες λεξιπλασίες που έχουμε καταθέσει στα κατά καιρούς σχετικά νήματα είναι προϊόντα typo ή σαρδάμ. :)


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2015)

stathis said:


> Φαντάζομαι θα συμφωνήσουν αρκετοί μαζί μου ότι μερικές από τις ωραιότερες λεξιπλασίες που έχουμε καταθέσει στα κατά καιρούς σχετικά νήματα είναι προϊόντα typo ή σαρδάμ. :)



Ι, for one:

*lapsus clavis*

*Με τα στρέμματα βλαμμένα*

*Λεξιπλάσματα: λεξιπλασίες και γλωσσακροβασίες (ευρετήριο)*


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> «...ενώ ο διαιτητής του αγώνος κ. Δαρμένος δείχνει σέντρα, ναι, δείχνει σέντρα και κατοκυρώνει, το κατοκυρώνει το γκολ κυρίες και κύριοι...»
> Χάρρυ Κλυνν, 1979


Κατοχυρωθέν, κατεκυρώθη στον κύριο. Το μεγάλο ντέρμπι (Δοξάστε με), στο 1':26":






Βραδυποριακάαααααααρααααααα! :-D

*κατακυρώνω — κατοχυρώνω*


----------



## pidyo (May 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να το σώσουμε διορθώνοντας την ορθογραφία: κατωκυρωθεί...





pidyo said:


> Σωστός. Ούτως ή άλλως τα συχνότερα συμφραζόμενα που βρίσκω είναι αθλητικά, οπότε το κυρίαρχο ρήμα (που πρέπει να ορίζει και την ορθογραφία στο υβρίδιο) είναι το κατακυρώνω.



Με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση μιας μέρας, συνειδητοποιώ ότι δεν έχει κανένα νόημα αυτό που έγραψα.


----------



## Themis (May 21, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση μιας μέρας...


Τι συμβαίνει, Πιδύε; 'Εκοψες καφέ-τσιγάρο-ποτό-γυναίκες;


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Themis said:


> Τι συμβαίνει, Πιδύε; 'Εκοψες καφέ-τσιγάρο-ποτό-γυναίκες;



Τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν το ένα τέταρτο απ' αυτά που γράφω...


----------



## Themis (May 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν το ένα τέταρτο απ' αυτά που γράφω...


Όταν η ακατανοησία φτάσει τα τρία τέταρτα, καίγεσαι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2015)

Η έρευνα ξεκίνησε μετά από καταγγελία δύο εκ των κορών του Κινγκ, οι οποίες υποστηρίζουν ότι ο πατέρας τους δηλητηριάστηκε από δύο μακροχρόνιους συνεργάτες του, κάτι το οποίο επισήμαναν και σε επίσημη δήλωσή τους, η οποία εστάλη στο Associated Press από τον δικηγόρο τους.​
Λίγο άκομψο αυτό το «δύο εκ των κορών», δεν συμφωνείτε; Θα μπορούσε να πει «δύο εκ των θυγατέρων», αφού το θέλει καθαρευουσιάνικο, ή να το γράψει πολύ πιο απλά, «μετά από καταγγελία που έκαναν δύο από τις κόρες του Κινγκ».

Από την Καθημερινή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2015)

Ας βάλουμε και αυτή την αυτόματη ομορφιά από το FB (από τον τοίχο μιας φίλης):


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 26, 2015)

Οι εργαζόμενοι συνταξιούχοι είναι κανόνας στις μέρες μας. 
Οι εργαζόμενοι συνταξιούχοι και οι άνεργοι επαγγελματίες (ή μήπως επαγγελματίες άνεργοι; )


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση θα συνεχίσει τις διαβουλεύσεις για την εξεύρεση αμοιβαίας επωφελούς λύσης...
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/801642/ar...-sakellaridhs-gnwstes-oi-8eseis-toy-k-soimple
> 
> *αμοιβαία επωφελής λύση*
> ...



*της αμοιβαία επωφελούς λύσης
της αμοιβαία επωφελούς συμφωνίας*

Διότι συνελήφθη και ο Πρετεντέρης να γράφει στα Νέα:
Εξού και η θεωρία περί «αμοιβαίας επωφελούς συμφωνίας» και άλλα συμπαθητικά.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5242514/tha-plhrwsoyn/


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

Λοιπόν, αν κρίνω από τα ευρήματα, μάλλον εγώ θα πρέπει να κάνω λάθος. Αλλά έχω την υποψία ότι δεν είναι έτσι. Το άκουσα σε δελτίο ειδήσεων και με ενόχλησε. Το κοιτάζω στο διαδίκτυο και βρίσκω χιλιάδες γκουγκλιές:

*Δεν πέρασαν λίγες ώρες* από την αποστολή της και η επιστολή Βαρουφάκη στον Γερούν Ντάσελμπλουμ διέρρευσε στον τύπο.

*"δεν πέρασαν λίγες ώρες"*

Εγώ θα έλεγα «δεν πέρασαν πολλές ώρες» αλλά αυτά τα ευρήματα είναι ελάχιστες δεκάδες!

Θα έλεγα επίσης «δεν πέρασαν παρά λίγες ώρες».


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

...
Επίσης: Μόνο λίγες ώρες πέρασαν από την αποστολή της και... / Ελάχιστες ώρες από την αποστολή της, ... 

Γιατί η άρνηση δεν είναι υποχρεωτική. Αν τη θέλουμε, και για έμφαση: Ούτε λίγες ώρες δεν πέρασαν... 

Δεν πρόλαβε καλά καλά να τη στείλει και...


Και μην ανησυχείς, τα τελικά ευρήματα για το «δεν πέρασαν λίγες ώρες» δεν είναι χιλιάδες, αλλά 107, έναντι 94 για το «δεν πέρασαν πολλές ώρες» και 72 για το «δεν πέρασαν παρά λίγες ώρες».


----------



## Themis (May 26, 2015)

Μάλλον θα έλεγα: Λίγες μόνο ώρες μετά την αποστολή της, η επιστολή είχε διαρρεύσει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2015)

Ή: δεν πέρασαν _καν_ λίγες ώρες...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 27, 2015)

Themis said:


> Μάλλον θα έλεγα: Λίγες μόνο ώρες μετά την αποστολή της, η επιστολή είχε διαρρεύσει...


Ναι, και "Λίγες μόλις ώρες..." ή "Μόλις λίγες ώρες..."


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις εναλλακτικές. Εγώ ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ ότι _δεν_ λέτε «Δεν πέρασαν λίγες ώρες από ...».


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2015)

Χμμμ... Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη. Το "δεν πέρασαν μερικές/λίγες μέρες/ώρες και μπλαμπλά..." είναι ένας πολύ γνώριμος τρόπος αφήγησης, ειδικά σε ιστορίες και παραμύθια. Αν για κάποιο λόγο ξενίζει στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, ίσως είναι αυτός: ότι είναι άρθρο και όχι αφήγημα. Πάντως τα ευρήματα είναι αρκετά και διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2015)

Πρόσεξε ωστόσο ότι δεν θα βρεις σε βιβλία το «δεν πέρασαν λίγες ώρες» ενώ θα βρεις το «δεν πέρασαν πολλές ώρες».

Σε λίγα (εννέα) βιβλία θα βρεις το «δεν πέρασε λίγη ώρα» και σε πολλά το «δεν πέρασε πολλή ώρα». Το σκέτο «λίγη» κάνει μπαμ ότι κάτι του λείπει.


----------



## sarant (May 27, 2015)

Προσωπικά θα έλεγα ή "δεν πέρασαν πολλές ώρες/πολλή ώρα" ή θα διάλεγα τη λύση του Θέμη.


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2015)

Zazula said:


> take your time = πάρε τον χρόνο σου (15.400 με "τον χρόνο", 558 με "το χρόνο")
> E, με την ευκαιρία, πάρε και κάνα λεξικό μαζί με τον χρόνο σου...


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2015)

Στα διαδοχικά δελτία του Σκάι, λένε και ξαναλένε πως ο Σόιμπλε έκανε μια δήλωση "που χρήζει πολλών διαφορετικών ερμηνειών". Υποθέτω ότι εννοούν ότι "επιδέχεται πολλές ερμηνείες".

Στο διαδίκτυο εκτός από το "επιδέχεται πολλές ερμηνείες", βρίσκουμε και πάρα πολλά *επιδέχεται πολλών ερμηνειών, που προτιμούν οι γενικομανείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2015)

Ο Μποστ θα έγραφε πάντως «σηκώνει πολλών διαφορετικών ερμηνειών»... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2015)

Το άκουσα πριν από λίγο από την παρουσιάστρια στις ειδήσεις του Σκάι και η φυσικότητα που το είπε με κάνει να το κατατάξω στις γκάφες:

_...χωρίς πολιτική παρέμβαση, οι διαπραγματεύσεις δεν πρόκειται να αποτελματωθούν..._, με άλλα λόγια, χρησιμοποίησε το αποτελματώνομαι ως αντίθετο του τελματώνομαι και όχι ως κορυφαίο στάδιο της (απο)τελμάτωσης.


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2015)

Η "αποτελμάτωση" προφανώς δεν σημαίνει "βγαίνω από το τέλμα", αλλά το αντίθετο, και είναι τόσο κοινή λέξη που αυτό το λάθος δεν έπρεπε να γίνει.

Υπάρχει πάντως μια λέξη, που τη συναντάω συχνά στις ιατρικές μεταφράσεις (δεν μου έρχεται στο μυαλό τώρα), που χρησιμοποιείται και με τις δύο αντίθετες έννοιες, και πρέπει να καταλάβεις από τα συμφραζόμενα τι από τα δύο σημαίνει. Να ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, όμως, που μια λέξη που ξεκινάει με απο- σημαίνει και τις δύο αντίθετες έννοιες:

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
αποσκλήρυνση η: 1.(γεωλ.) η σκλήρυνση των πετρωμάτων, συνήθ. λόγω θέρμανσης. 2. (χημ.) η απομάκρυνση των αλάτων (ασβεστίου, μαγνησίου, σιδήρου κτλ.) από το σκληρό νερό.
[λόγ. απο- σκληρύν(ω) -σις > -ση μτφρδ. γερμ. Εnthärtung]

[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
αποσκλήρυνση η, (L) hardening, toughening (syn σκλήρυνση): ~ χάλυβος steel tempering [fr kath (neol Koumanoudis) αποσκλήρυνσις, der of AG (+) ἀποσκληρύνω]


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2015)

Και η λέξη που έψαχνα ήταν φυσικά η απόφραξη, που την έχουμε στο νήμα "Αυτοαντώνυμα". Στα ιατρικά κείμενα χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνά με τις δύο αντίθετες έννοιές της, και μόνο από τα συμφραζόμενα μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι εννοούν.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 30, 2015)

Για την συγκεκριμένη λέξη έχουμε συζητήσει και στο παρόν νήμα, από το #4730 ως το #4740.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Εδώ και καιρό θέλω να στήσω ένα νηματάκι για τα _φετίχ, ταμπού, τοτέμ_, αλλά τώρα γίνεται πιο επιτακτικό, μετά απ' αυτό το μεζεδάκι στον σαββατιάτικο Σαραντάκο:

[...] δεν είναι εντελώς ξεκάθαρο τι ήθελε να πει ο υπουργός Διεθνών Εξωτερικών Σχέσεων Ευκλείδης Τσακαλώτος στη συνέντευξή του στην εφημερίδα Αγορά.

Σύμφωνα με τα ρεπορτάζ, είπε: *Για εμάς η ρήξη δεν είναι φετίχ. Δουλεύουμε για την καλή λύση, αλλά όλοι ξέρουν ότι τα όρια μας είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένα.*

Διά γυμνού οφθαλμού, που λένε, φαίνεται ότι ο σ. Ευκλείδης μπέρδεψε το _φετίχ_ με το _ταμπού_, ότι ήθελε να πει «η ρήξη δεν είναι ταμπού»: «Δουλεύουμε μεν για την καλή λύση, αλλά έχουμε και όρια, κι αν τα φτάσουμε τότε η ρήξη δεν είναι για μας απαγορευμένη λέξη». Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/05/30/meze-169/

Μα ναι, μόνο το _ταμπού_ ταιριάζει εδώ. 

Να και το αντίστροφο λάθος, σε άρθρο Έλληνα καθηγητή οικονομικών:

Myth 3: The Drachma is not a bad solution. The euro is not a taboo. If we leave the Euro, we will be better off like the good times of the Drachma.
http://www.stern.nyu.edu/networks/Economides_Mythoi_kai_Alithies_Kathimerini_01242015_English.pdf

Ε, εδώ θέλει _fetish_.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Θυμήθηκα γιατί δεν έγραψα για τα φετίχ και τα ταμπού: με είχε προλάβει ο Σαραντάκος, εδώ κι εδώ.

Να προσθέσουμε στο λαθολόγιο το ότι, αντί για τη σωστή διατύπωση «Το νόμισμα δεν είναι φετίχ» (πατρότητας Λαφαζάνη και Τσίπρα, π.χ. εδώ), έχουμε και τη λαθεμένη «Το νόμισμα δεν είναι ταμπού».


----------



## sarant (May 31, 2015)

Βέβαια, η διατύπωση "το νόμισμα δεν είναι ταμπού" μπορεί να υποστηριχτεί -να σου πει ο άλλος ότι εννοεί το θέμα του νομίσματος γενικά, ή και την αλλαγή του νομίσματος- οπότε δεν έχουμε λάθος αλλά ελλιπή διατύπωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2015)

Ας προσθέσω ότι θα μπορούσε να σταθεί και η ερμηνεία «το νόμισμα δεν είναι τοτέμ», με άλλα λόγια δεν είναι κάτι που το λατρεύουμε τυφλά, σαν να πρόκειται για την ουσία μιας θρησκείας.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

nickel said:


> Aντί για τη σωστή διατύπωση «Το νόμισμα δεν είναι φετίχ» (πατρότητας Λαφαζάνη και Τσίπρα, π.χ. εδώ), έχουμε και τη λαθεμένη «Το νόμισμα δεν είναι ταμπού».





sarant said:


> Βέβαια, η διατύπωση "το νόμισμα δεν είναι ταμπού" μπορεί να υποστηριχτεί -να σου πει ο άλλος ότι εννοεί το θέμα του νομίσματος γενικά, ή και την αλλαγή του νομίσματος- οπότε δεν έχουμε λάθος αλλά ελλιπή διατύπωση.





drsiebenmal said:


> Ας προσθέσω ότι θα μπορούσε να σταθεί και η ερμηνεία «το νόμισμα δεν είναι τοτέμ», με άλλα λόγια δεν είναι κάτι που το λατρεύουμε τυφλά, σαν να πρόκειται για την ουσία μιας θρησκείας.


Και τελικά: «Το νόμισμα δεν είναι το παν, το να 'χεις λεφτά είναι.» :twit:
(Ή, κατά Μανολίτο: «Δεν είναι το χρήμα το παν — υπάρχουν κι οι επιταγές.»)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2015)

Ακριβώς!


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Όπως μόλις έμαθα από το δελτίο του Mega:

Ο Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης έγραψε σήμερα στο Twitter: 
Rumours of my impending resignation are (for the umpteenth time) grossly premature...

Κάποια τον ρώτησε:
Premature being the operative word?
Ένας άλλος:
Premature or unfounded?

Και πήραν την απάντηση:
"In the long run we are all dead." J.M.Keynes. (In the medium run, those nostalgic of the troika days are stuck with me @ FinMin)

Αυτό το «stuck with me» έγινε «εκείνοι που νοσταλγούν τις ημέρες της Τρόικα έχουν κολλήσει μαζί μου ως υπουργό Οικονομικών», ενώ στο Mega κατάντησε «έχουν κόλλημα μαζί μου»!

Πώς θα το πούμε εμείς καλύτερα;
έχουν προς το παρόν φορτωθεί την αφεντιά μου;
θα πρέπει να ζήσουν με εμένα;
είναι αναγκασμένοι να ανεχτούν εμένα;
θα αργήσουν να με ξεφορτωθούν;
(Ε, πείτε κι εσείς κανένα...)


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το «stuck with me» έγινε «εκείνοι που νοσταλγούν τις ημέρες της Τρόικα έχουν κολλήσει μαζί μου ως υπουργό Οικονομικών», ενώ στο Mega κατάντησε «έχουν κόλλημα μαζί μου»!


Το κάνουν επίτηδες στο Μέγκα ή πραγματικά υπάρχει τέτοια επαγγελματική ανεπάρκεια; Θυμάμαι και την προηγούμενη περίπτωση που τα έβαλε το πανελλήνιο με τον Σόιμπλε εξαιτίας της μεταφραστικής διαστρέβλωσης μιας δήλωσής του από το Μέγκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2015)

Η γκουγκλομετάφραση προτείνει πάντως το «έχουν κολλήσει μαζί μου»...

και μια λίγο πιο ποιητική απόδοση (:)) --που θέλει προσοχή όμως στη διατύπωση των προηγουμένων (κτγμ χρειάζεται προηγουμένως το «εκείνων που νοσταλγούν...» αντί «εκείνοι που νοσταλγούν...»):

τους έλαχα/έτυχα εγώ


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η γκουγκλομετάφραση προτείνει πάντως το «έχουν κολλήσει μαζί μου»...
> 
> και μια λίγο πιο ποιητική απόδοση (:)) --που θέλει προσοχή όμως στη διατύπωση των προηγουμένων (κτγμ χρειάζεται προηγουμένως το «εκείνων που νοσταλγούν...» αντί «εκείνοι που νοσταλγούν...»):
> 
> τους έλαχα/έτυχα εγώ



Συμφωνώ για το «τους έλαχα εγώ», αλλά όχι με τη γενική, γιατί τότε η πρόταση θα ήταν: «εκείνων που νοσταλγούν την Τρόικα τούς έλαχα εγώ» και το _λαχαίνω_ με τη γενική μού φαίνεται αταίριαστο, εκτός από τις προσωπικές αντωνυμίες (π.χ. «μου έλαχε»). Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να έγραφα: «...σε όσους νοσταλγούν την Τρόικα (τούς) έλαχα εγώ...».

τους κατσικώθηκε 


Όσο γι' αυτούς που γράφουν «της *Τρόικα»:

Της Τρόικας!

γιατί το ερώτημα: *Η τρόικα κλίνεται ή όχι;* έχει απαντηθεί προ πολλού. *Κλίνεται*, πολλά χρόνια τώρα, πριν καν συσταθεί η σημερινή Τρόικα, από τότε που στον ζυγό της δεν ήμασταν δεμένοι όλοι εμείς, αλλά τρία άλογα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2015)

daeman said:


> γιατί τότε η πρόταση θα ήταν: «εκείνων που νοσταλγούν την Τρόικα τούς έλαχα εγώ» και το _λαχαίνω_ με τη γενική μού φαίνεται αταίριαστο, εκτός από τις προσωπικές αντωνυμίες (π.χ. «μου έλαχε»). Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να έγραφα: «σε όσους νοσταλγούν την Τρόικα (τούς) έλαχα εγώ».



Έχω την αίσθηση ότι και οι δύο συντάξεις είναι αποδεκτές (δηλ. προφανώς και το «όσων σε όσους νοσταλγούν... τούς έλαχα εγώ») αλλά μη μου ζητήσεις να τεκμηριώσω τη δική μου πρόταση γραμματικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Το κάνουν επίτηδες στο Μέγκα ή πραγματικά υπάρχει τέτοια επαγγελματική ανεπάρκεια; Θυμάμαι και την προηγούμενη περίπτωση που τα έβαλε το πανελλήνιο με τον Σόιμπλε εξαιτίας της μεταφραστικής διαστρέβλωσης μιας δήλωσής του από το Μέγκα.



Ναι. Κι εμένα με εκνεύρισε αυτό. Έχει πει αρκετά αισχρά πράγματα στ' αλήθεια, δεν χρειάζεται να επινοούμε καινούργια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

nickel said:


> στο Mega κατάντησε «έχουν κόλλημα μαζί μου»!



Για τρίτη (τουλάχιστον) φορά επανέλαβαν σε δελτίο το λάθος που φιλοξενείται ακόμα στην ιστοσελίδα. Δεν υπήρξε ούτε ένας άνθρωπος στο επιτελείο του δελτίου ειδήσεων που να το άκουσε και να σκέφτηκε να τους το υποδείξει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2015)

Ε και τι θέλεις τώρα, να ξαναμοντάρουν το ρεπορτάζ; Εδώ έπαιζαν το μεσημέρι ένα τέταρτο αντιδράσεις κατά της Παναρίτη όταν είχαν πρώτη είδηση την παραίτησή της...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Ε, έχω κι εγώ τα κολλήματά μου (and you are stuck with me...).


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2015)

Παιδαριώδη λάθη στον υποτιτλισμό του Broken City, σήμερα στη Nova:
- I knew what I couldn't do > _Ήξερα ό,τι δεν μπορούσα να κάνω_ (!) Πώς μπορεί κανείς να γνωρίζει πότε χρειάζεται κόμμα το «ό,τι» αλλά να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι στα Ελληνικά λέμε «Ήξερα τι δεν μπορούσα να κάνω»;
- He gave me information [...] By sharing it with me, [...] > _Μου έδωσε μια πληροφορία... Μοιράζοντάς τη μαζί μου... _(!!) Αφήνω το ότι δεν ήταν μία η πληροφορία και άρα δεν δικαιολογείται ο ενικός στη μετάφραση: τι κάκιστη χρήση του «μοιράζω» είναι αυτή;
- residential property > _ιδιοκτησία _(γενικά κι αόριστα, ενώ το σημαντικό ήταν ακριβώς ότι μιλούσαν για κατοικίες και όχι για ουρανοξύστες) - και γενικά ολόκληρο τον συγκεκριμένο διάλογο, που είχε με θέμα μια αγοραπωλησία ακινήτων, αποκλείεται να τον κατάλαβε όποιος βασιζόταν στους υπότιτλους.

Και το πιο εντυπωσιακό ήταν ότι τους υπότιτλους υπέγραφε η γνωστή και έμπειρη Αμίνα Ουάσφι! Αυτό πώς εξηγείται τώρα; Οι αμοιβές της Nova είναι τόσο χαμηλές που θεωρείται δικαιολογημένο το να παραδίδει κανείς δουλειά δεύτερης ποιότητας;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2015)

Είναι η πρώτη σου φορά που βλέπεις λάθη σε υποτιτλισμό της Ουάσφι;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2015)

Προφανώς όχι, αλλά αυτά δεν είναι απλά λάθη μετάφρασης - δείχνουν άνθρωπο που δεν έχει την ελληνική ως μητρική γλώσσα. Ο υποτιτλισμός έγινε από βοηθό χωρίς επιμέλεια; «Αξιοποιήθηκαν» ερασιτεχνικοί υπότιτλοι από το Διαδίκτυο; Δεν ξέρω πώς εξηγείται...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2015)

Τείνω να πιστέψω ότι κάποιος, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, διατείνεται πως το _διατείνεται_ είναι ένα_ τείνεται_ με έμφαση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

_Καπόν πιστάχ τοτό καιλέξ μπάμπι_* ή, πιο απλά, _*καπόν πιστάχ*_

(*Και πού να πιάσουν στα χέρια τους το καινούργιο λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

bernardina said:


> View attachment 5037
> 
> Τείνω να πιστέψω ότι κάποιος, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, διατείνεται πως το _διατείνεται_ είναι ένα_ τείνεται_ με έμφαση.



Ταιριάζει εδώ το _δραματικός_ ως απόδοση του _dramatic_; Δεν είναι προτιμότερο το _δυσάρεστος_;


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ταιριάζει εδώ το _δραματικός_ ως απόδοση του _dramatic_; Δεν είναι προτιμότερο το _δυσάρεστος_;



Νομίζω ότι όλοι το καταλαβαίνουν έτσι ακριβώς (σαν το 2 του λεξικού).


----------



## peacock (Jun 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το «stuck with me» έγινε «εκείνοι που νοσταλγούν τις ημέρες της Τρόικα έχουν κολλήσει μαζί μου ως υπουργό Οικονομικών», ενώ στο Mega κατάντησε «έχουν κόλλημα μαζί μου»!
> 
> Πώς θα το πούμε εμείς καλύτερα;
> έχουν προς το παρόν φορτωθεί την αφεντιά μου;
> ...



Πάνε πακέτο μαζί μου/με μένα, ίσως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

peacock said:


> Πάνε πακέτο μαζί μου/με μένα, ίσως.



Όχι, όχι. Αυτό έχει αγαπησιάρικες πρωτίστως σημασίες.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSAKhbS6Mvw


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Όχι, όχι. Αυτό έχει αγαπησιάρικες πρωτίστως σημασίες.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSAKhbS6Mvw



Όχι όπως το stuck in the middle with you που δεν είναι αγαπησιάρικο, ιδίως όταν το περιλαβαίνει ο Ταραντίνο:



Spoiler










And that's the truth, says Mr. Blonde, his fate signed, sealed and delivered by Mr. Orange.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 8, 2015)

Προφανώς ribs θα έγραφε το πρωτότυπο:
Εξοργισμένος ο πατέρας της Μάργκαρετ [Τρούμαν] συνέταξε ένα οργισμένο γράμμα με παραλήπτη τον Χιούμ. «Δε σας έχω συναντήσει ποτέ, αλλά αν το κάνω τότε θα χρειαστείτε μια καινούργια μύτη και αρκετές *μπριζόλες*  και ίσως κάποιον να σας στηρίξει»


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Προφανώς ribs θα έγραφε το πρωτότυπο:
> Εξοργισμένος ο πατέρας της Μάργκαρετ [Τρούμαν] συνέταξε ένα οργισμένο γράμμα με παραλήπτη τον Χιούμ. «Δε σας έχω συναντήσει ποτέ, αλλά αν το κάνω τότε θα χρειαστείτε μια καινούργια μύτη και αρκετές *μπριζόλες*  και ίσως κάποιον να σας στηρίξει»



Από το ίδιο άρθρο:


Το _Λίγες ημέρες πριν από την επικείμενη απόλυσή του, ένας ζωγράφος κουτιών *από* μπισκότα της εταιρείας Huntley & Palmer αποφάσισε να εκδικηθεί τους εργοδότες του_  είναι σωστό; Δεν θα έπρεπε να λέει κουτιών *για* μπισκότα;
Γιατί έτσι όπως είναι διατυπωμένο, εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι έπαιρνε κουτιά από μπισκότα και τα ζωγράφιζε.


----------



## Irini (Jun 8, 2015)

Το πρωτότυπο λέει "but if I do you'll need a new nose and plenty of beef steak and perhaps a supporter below". Υποθέτω εννοεί ότι θα του κάνει τα μούτρα μπλε μαρέν. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι το "supporter below".


----------



## Marinos (Jun 8, 2015)

Στέκω διορθωμένος λοιπόν. Να πω την αλήθεια το σκέφτηκα αλλά μου φάνηκε πιο εύλογο να μιλά για σπασμένα πλευρά (και τεμπέλιασα να το ψάξω).


----------



## Irini (Jun 8, 2015)

Μπορεί να μην λέει ribs, αλλά στα ελληνικά το "μπριζόλες" δεν συνδέεται αυτόματα με μελανιασμένες μάπες οπότε, ούτως ή άλλως, η μετάφραση πολύ άστοχη.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2015)

Κι όμως οι μπριζόλες συνάδουν με μελανιασμένες μάπες


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2015)

I have never met you, but if I do you'll need a new nose and plenty of beefsteak and perhaps a supporter below.

«Δε σας έχω συναντήσει ποτέ, αλλά αν το κάνω τότε θα χρειαστείτε μια καινούργια μύτη και αρκετές μπριζόλες και ίσως κάποιον να σας στηρίξει»

Άλλα είναι τα λάθη τελικά. Θα έλεγα:

Δεν έχουμε γνωριστεί, αλλά, αν σας βρω στο δρόμο μου, θα χρειαστείτε καινούργια μύτη, μερικά φιλέτα για το πρήξιμο και κάνα σπασουάρ* για κάτω.

* Ή κηλεπίδεσμο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2015)

Όταν έχεις ένα βιβλίο από καθηγήτρια γλωσσολογίας, περιμένεις αν μη τι άλλο να μην περιέχει λάθη σχετικά με τις γλώσσες. Κι όμως, προς τεράστια έκπληξή μου, στο βιβλίο της Αγγελικής Ράλλη _Η σύνθεση λέξεων: διαγλωσσική μορφολογική προσέγγιση_ (Πατάκης, 2007) διαβάζω στη σελ. 15 όπου γίνεται μια πρώτη αναφορά στην ταμίλ κι η συγγραφέας θέλει να δώσει ένα στίγμα για το πού εντοπίζονται οι ομιλητές της: «η ταμίλ ομιλείται στις Φιλιππίνες»!
To ότι υπάρχει μια μειονότητα που ομιλεί ταμίλ στις Φιλιππίνες, δεν σημαίνει κι ότι αυτό είναι το χαρακτηριστικότερο μέρος για να πει ένας γλωσσολόγος ότι εκεί ομιλείται, όταν είναι επίσημη γλώσσα σε Σρι Λάνκα, Ινδία και Σιγκαπούρη, καθώς και αναγνωρισμένη μειονοτική γλώσσα σε άλλες πέντε χώρες (όπου όμως δεν περιλαμβάνονται οι Φιλιππίνες).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2015)

*Το ΑΠΕ έβαλε το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο στο ευρώ — και τώρα αγωνίζεται να το βγάλει!*

Μόνο η διεύθυνση (url) αποκαλύπτει πλέον την τεράστια γκάφα του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ που μπέρδεψε το ότι το ΗΒ είναι στην ΕΕ με το να ήταν στο ευρώ: www.amna.gr/article/79917/Ekklisi-Faratz-gia-suspeirosi--uper-tis-exodou-tis-Bretanias-apo-to-euro (θα δείτε ότι γράφει: Ekklisi Faratz gia suspeirosi uper tis *exodou tis Bretanias apo to euro*)

Το τι έγραφε αρχικά, μπορείτε να το δείτε στη μνήμη του Γκουγκλ:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...mna.gr/print.php?id=79917+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk (σελίδα εκτύπωσης)
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c.../articleview.php?id=79921+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk (σύνδεσμοι στο κάτω μέρος)

Ο Alpha έκανε την κοπιπάστα αλλά δεν έκανε τη διόρθωση: www.alphatv.gr/news/international/vretania-ekklisi-faratz-gia-syspeirosi-yper-tis-exodoy-tis-vretanias-apo-eyro


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 9, 2015)

nickel said:


> μερικά φιλέτα για το πρήξιμο


Εντάξει δε λέω, αλλά εγώ θα προτιμούσα κάτι πιο διαφανές για τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη, ας πούμε μια παγοκύστη. Μη σας πω ότι εγώ θα του άλλαζα τα φώτα σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό, ας πούμε "θα χρειαστείτε πάγο στα μούτρα, πλαστική στη μύτη και κηλεπίδεσμο εκεί που ξέρετε."

Κατ' εμέ, μπριζόλες και φιλέτα δεν συγκρίνονται με την γλαφυρότητα τούτης δω της έκφρασης:


Irini said:


> θα του κάνει τα μούτρα μπλε μαρέν


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2015)

Θα σου κάνω τα μούτρα κρέας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Earion said:


> Θα σου κάνω τα μούτρα κρέας.



Εμμμμ, αυτό είναι δίσημο: ΦΡ _του έκανε τα μούτρα κρέας:_ α. τον έδειρε πολύ. β. δεν κατάφερε να τον κάνει να ντραπεί.

Θα μπορούσε δηλαδή να είναι και η απάντηση στην απειλή.

Νομίζω πως επειδή η πρωτότυπη απειλή είναι συγκαλυμμένη, εκφραστικά τουλάχιστον, έτσι πρέπει να είναι και η απόδοσή της, άρα οι διατυπώσεις που δηλώνουν απερίφραστα τι θα του κάνει δεν είναι κατάλληλες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2015)

Υποθέτω επίσης ότι δεν είναι σκόπιμο να απομακρυνθούμε, αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος, από τον τρόπο που το διατυπώνει «αλλά, αν σας βρω στο δρόμο μου, θα χρειαστείτε...».


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2015)

Από την επιστολή 22 βουλευτών προς τον πρωθυπουργό και τους ΥπΕΚΑΚΑ:

Παρακαλούμε όπως κατατεθεί άμεσα προς ψήφιση στην Ολομέλεια της Βουλής το σχέδιο νόμου του Υπουργείου Εργασίας, Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης για την επαναφορά των ΣΣΕ και του κατώτατου μισθού καθώς και για την μη εφαρμογή των υπαρχόντων μνημονιακών διατάξεων, που προβλέπουν νέες μειώσεις των κύριων και επικουρικών συντάξεων.
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/211027/22-voyleytes-syriza-vazoyn-fotia-zitoyn-ayxiseis-ohi-mnimonia​
Φτου κακά!


----------



## peacock (Jun 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Από την επιστολή 22 βουλευτών προς τον πρωθυπουργό και τους ΥπΕΚΑΚΑ:
> 
> Παρακαλούμε όπως κατατεθεί άμεσα προς ψήφιση στην Ολομέλεια της Βουλής το σχέδιο νόμου του Υπουργείου Εργασίας, Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης για την επαναφορά των ΣΣΕ και του κατώτατου μισθού καθώς και για την μη εφαρμογή των υπαρχόντων μνημονιακών διατάξεων, που προβλέπουν νέες μειώσεις των κύριων και επικουρικών συντάξεων.
> http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/211027/22-voyleytes-syriza-vazoyn-fotia-zitoyn-ayxiseis-ohi-mnimonia​
> Φτου κακά!



Ayayay! 22 *αγράμματοι* βουλευτές. Από 44 χέρια και μάτια πέρασε( ; ), κανείς δεν το είδε...;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2015)

Ελπίζω να το είπε για χιούμορ ο Μπογδάνος χθες στον Σκάι, και να ήξερε ότι δεν ισχύει όπως το είπε. Αλλιώς ήταν γκάφα ολκής. Έβαλε ένα κλιπάκι από την αργεντίνικη ταινία Εννέα Βασίλισσες, όπου δυο κομπιναδόροι φεύγουν από ένα σουπερμάρκετ έχοντας γεμίσει τις τσέπες τους με κλοπιμαία. Ο ένας αρχίζει να βγάζει από τις τσέπες του πράγματα και να τα πετάει επειδή τους είναι άχρηστα, αλλά φτάνει σε μια σοκολάτα. Και ακολουθεί ο εξής διάλογος:

Crunchy... made in Greece. *This country is going to hell.*

Ο Μπογδάνος βρήκε πολύ αστείο ότι η ταινία είχε προφητεύσει από το 2000 ότι η Ελλάδα θα πάει κατά διαόλου. Ενώ φυσικά το νόημα του "This country is going to hell" ήταν ότι η δική τους χώρα πάει κατά διαόλου αφού δεν έχει ούτε σοκολάτες της προκοπής και τις εισάγει από μια εξωτική μικρή χώρα σαν την Ελλάδα.


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2015)

Το είδα κι εγώ -αποκλείω να το είπε για πλάκα. Το τόνιζε: και προσέξτε πότε το λέει, το 2004. Δεν το έχουμε χωνέψει πως όταν λέμε this μιλάμε για τον εαυτό μας :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2015)

Χμ... δίκιο έχετε. Αν έλεγε όμως ο ηθοποιός (με σωστό επιτονισμό και συμφραζόμενα, βέβαια): «Now, this country is going to hell»... ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 11, 2015)

Σχετικό-άσχετο: Σκεφτόμουν εχτές το βράδυ ότι πρέπε να πάψω να βλέπω τηλεόραση ή να βάλω σελοτέιπ πάνω στους υπότιτλους να μην τους βλέπω, γιατί θα ξεχάσω και τα λίγα ελληνικά και αγγλικά που ξέρω. Πονάει το μυαλό μου πια μ' αυτά που βλέπω. Αλλά να που δεν είναι μόνο στους υπότιτλους το κακό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Εκτός από το πρόβλημα με την επιθετική μετοχή, έξι σκαλιά πιο πάνω, πρόβλημα είχα και με μια απόλυτη μετοχή χτες. (Ευτυχώς που δεν έχω από τις άλλες μετοχές, γιατί μόνο προβλήματα θα είχα και μ' αυτές.)

Το _πλησιάζοντος_ το χρησιμοποιούσε η καθαρεύουσα με χρονική ή τοπική σημασία: _πλησιάζοντος του θέρους, πλησιάζοντος του εχθρού_. Δεν το έχω δει σε σύγχρονα κείμενα πάντως.

Μέχρι χτες που έπεσα πάνω στο ακόλουθο τερατώδες:

Η ενθουσιώδης φιλία πέριξ του μαξιμαλιστικού οράματος «να αλλάξουμε την Ευρώπη και τα φώτα τους», τείνει να εξελιχθεί σε ολέθρια σχέση πλησιάζοντος η ώρα να αλλάξουμε τα δικά μας φώτα... 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=41439

Ούτε ο Μποστ δεν τα κατάφερνε τόσο καλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2015)

Εντάξει, αλλά επειδή ο Τόλιος κατά κανόνα δεν διαπράττει τέτοια, μπορεί να ήταν απλώς τάιπο ή οτοκορέκτ από ένα «πλησιάζοντας» (οπότε μπαίνει βέβαια θέμα ορθότητας της σύνταξης κλπ).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2015)

Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι σημαίνει «gourmed», όπως προφανώς επιλέγουν από άποψη να γράψουν (ή γράφουν ενδεχομένως αγνοώντας την ορθή γραφή) ορισμένοι τον γκουρμέ, gourmet ή εκλεκτοφάγο; https://www.monthlyflavors.com/offer/intro10


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2015)

Άτομα που αγνοούν τη γαλλική ή τη γαλλική προέλευση της λέξης. Αναρωτιέμαι πώς την προφέρουν τη λέξη έτσι γραμμένη. Δεδομένου ότι το κανονικό είναι γκούρ-μέι, δεν αποκλείεται να μην την έχουν ακούσει καν τη λέξη, γιατί τότε πώς θα την έγραφαν γκουρμντ; Και τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με το ελληνικό σάιτ http://www.gourmed.gr/;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Tι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με το ελληνικό σάιτ http://www.gourmed.gr/;


To GourMed είναι συνειδητό λογοπαίγνιο, πορτμαντό γκουρμέ & μεντ(ιτεράνιαν).


----------



## Marinos (Jun 15, 2015)

Ξέρατε ότι μπορείτε να πάτε στην Ακρόπολη χωρίς να δείτε τον Παρθενώνα; Και αν αυτό σας φαίνεται εύκολο, ότι μπορείτε ενδεχομένως να δείτε τον Παρθενώνα χωρίς να πάτε στην Ακρόπολη; Και όμως: 

Αυτά είναι τα 10 καλύτερα αξιοθέατα της Ελλάδας, όπως τα ψήφισαν οι χιλιάδες χρήστες του Trip Advisor.

1. Ακρόπολη 

2. Παρθενώνας

...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

Μπας και αρχίσαμε να πουλάμε τώρα ως τουριστικό προϊόν το «Ακρόπολη» = η βόλτα στον πεζόδρομο, ενδεχομένως μαζί με την επίσκεψη στο Νέο Μουσείο και στα αρχαία που έχουν ανοίξει απέναντι, κάτω από τον Βράχο, και το ανέβασμα στην Ακρόπολη ως «Παρθενώνα»;


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2015)

Zazula said:


> To GourMed είναι συνειδητό λογοπαίγνιο, πορτμαντό γκουρμέ & μεντ(ιτεράνιαν).



Αν ήταν GourMed και όχι GOURMED το λογότυπό τους, θα ήταν τόσο πιο σαφές το λογοπαίγνιό τους!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2015)

Δεν ξέρανε με ποιον άλλον τρόπο να μπει δυο φορές η Αθήνα σ' αυτήν την λίστα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2015)

«Υπόγραψε» λέει η Μέρκελ στον Τσίπρα. Δύσθυμος αυτός αναγκάζεται να βάλει τη σφραγίδα του. Οι δανειστές φεύγουν γελώντας. Προσπαθούν και οι ψηφοφόροι του να φύγουν, αλλά θυμούνται ότι το πόδι τους είναι δεμένο με σιδερένια μπάλα — μέχρι που έρχεται ένας καλός άνθρωπος (πού ’ν’ τος, πού ’ν’ τος;) και του πετάει το κλειδί να ελευθερωθεί.






Αυτά σε μελλοντικές εξιστορήσεις. Για σήμερα το ντουντλ του Γκουγκλ είναι αφιερωμένο στα 800 χρόνια από τη μέρα (15 Ιουνίου 1215) που ο βασιλιάς Ιωάννης ο Ακτήμων παραχώρησε στους Άγγλους τον Μέγα Καταστατικό Χάρτη Ελευθεριών, τη Μάγκνα Κάρτα. Δεν τον υπέγραψε, αλλά έβαλε τη βούλα του, οπότε το λάθος της σημερινής ιστορίας βρίσκεται στο αναμνηστικό κέρμα των δύο λιρών που κυκλοφόρησε το Βασιλικό Νομισματοκοπείο για την 800ετία της Χάρτας, το οποίο δείχνει τον Ιωάννη να κρατάει ένα φτερό χήνας.

http://www.royalmint.com/discover/u...nd-coin/2015 800th Anniversary of Magna Carta


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2015)

«Επιτρέψτε μου μια πρόσθεση...» άκουσα τον Σταύρο Θεοδωράκη να λέει στον πρόεδρο Παυλόπουλο.
Δεν συνέχισε λέγοντας «ένα κι ένα κάνουν δύο» ή κάτι παρόμοιο.

Σας ενοχλεί το ίδιο όταν χρησιμοποιείται η *πρόσθεση* εκεί που ταιριάζει πολύ καλύτερα η *προσθήκη*; Ή είναι δικό μου χούι;


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεδομένου ότι το κανονικό είναι γκούρ-μέι



Προφανώς όχι στα γαλλικά, από τα οποία πήραμε τη λέξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Σας ενοχλεί το ίδιο όταν χρησιμοποιείται η *πρόσθεση* εκεί που ταιριάζει πολύ καλύτερα η *προσθήκη*; Ή είναι δικό μου χούι;


Με ενοχλεί, αλλά από τη στιγμή που το «επιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω κάτι» είναι μια χαρά, πόσο να επιμείνεις πια;


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> «Υπόγραψε» λέει η Μέρκελ στον Τσίπρα. Δύσθυμος αυτός αναγκάζεται να βάλει τη σφραγίδα του. Οι δανειστές φεύγουν γελώντας. Προσπαθούν και οι ψηφοφόροι του να φύγουν, αλλά θυμούνται ότι το πόδι τους είναι δεμένο με σιδερένια μπάλα — μέχρι που έρχεται ένας καλός άνθρωπος (πού ’ν’ τος, πού ’ν’ τος;) και του πετάει το κλειδί να ελευθερωθεί.



Καλό!
Κι όπως τους βλέπω στο ντουντλ, η φιγούρα με το μπλε ταγεράκι και το ξανθό μαλλί φέρνει από Μέρκελ, δίπλα της η Λαγκάρντ με το κόκκινο και παραδίπλα επειδή ήταν αλλού απασχολημένος ο Γιούνκερ, ο Τίμερμανς, ενώ ο κύριος με τη βούλα είναι σαν τον Τσίπρα αν είχε το θάρρος όχι μόνο να βγάλει τη γραβάτα αλλά να αφήσει και χιψτεράδικο μούσι και μαλλί. 
Ο καλός άνθρωπος με το κλειδί είναι ντυμένος στα κόκκινα, άρα είναι είτε Ρώσος είτε Κινέζος. Ή ο ΓΓ του ΚΚΕ.


----------



## Themis (Jun 17, 2015)

Περίμενα να το δω εδώ και καιρό και επιτέλους νά 'το: fresh start = φρέσκια αρχή :woot:


----------



## sarant (Jun 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> «Επιτρέψτε μου μια πρόσθεση...» άκουσα τον Σταύρο Θεοδωράκη να λέει στον πρόεδρο Παυλόπουλο.
> Δεν συνέχισε λέγοντας «ένα κι ένα κάνουν δύο» ή κάτι παρόμοιο.
> 
> Σας ενοχλεί το ίδιο όταν χρησιμοποιείται η *πρόσθεση* εκεί που ταιριάζει πολύ καλύτερα η *προσθήκη*; Ή είναι δικό μου χούι;



Ασφαλώς ενοχλεί. Πολύ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2015)

Εσείς που ενοχλείστε, πώς σχολιάζετε το ΧΛΝΓ που δίνει πρόσθεση = [...] 2. προσθήκη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2015)

Εγώ είπα ότι με ενοχλεί, αλλά... (και ως γνωστόν, το τι σκέφτεσαι στην πραγματικότητα έρχεται μετά το αλλά :devil:).


----------



## sarant (Jun 17, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Εσείς που ενοχλείστε, πώς σχολιάζετε το ΧΛΝΓ που δίνει πρόσθεση = [...] 2. προσθήκη;



Ενοχλημένοι :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Το Χρηστικό (ΧΛΝΓ) λέει:

2. προσθήκη, συμπληρωματική καταχώρηση: _πρόσθεση βάρους/προϊόντος (στο καλάθι αγορών) | (ΠΛΗΡΟΦ.) πρόσθεση θέματος στα αγαπημένα (: φάκελος προγράμματος περιήγησης στο διαδίκτυο)_.

Το λεξικό καταγράφει τη χρήση με αυτή τη σημασία (της συμπληρωματικής καταχώρησης) στο χώρο του διαδικτύου. Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει η αναφορά στο ΛΚΝ:

2. η ενέργεια, η διαδικασία με την οποία κτ. επιπλέον συνενώνεται με κτ. που ήδη υπάρχει και το αυξάνει, το συμπληρώνει, το επεκτείνει κτλ., η προσθήκη:_ H πρόσθεση νέων φόρων προκάλεσε αντιδράσεις. H πρόσθεση ή η αφαίρεση μιας λέξης μπορεί να αλλάξει ριζικά το νόημα των λεγομένων. H πρόσθεση νέων αιτημάτων οδήγησε τις διαπραγματεύσεις σε αποτυχία._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=προσθεση&sin=all

Προσοχή, όμως: περιγράφουν τη *διαδικασία *προσθήκης, όχι το *συμπλήρωμα*, το προστιθέμενο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2015)

Nickel, το ξέρεις ότι το ξέρω πως υπάρχει ενδεχομένως μια λεπτή διαφορά, και το ξέρω ότι το ξέρεις πως είτε ο ειπών την γλιτώνει μ' έναν καλό δικηγόρο είτε θα 'πρεπε να πάει μάλλον στα γλωσσικά ρετούς. Το εντελώς αντιγραμματικό όμως «ειπώνεται» γιατί δεν ενόχλησε κανέναν; Μήπως τελικά έχει σημασία και ποιος είναι ο διαπράττων το γλωσσικό ολίσθημα; :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Δηλαδή, τι έπρεπε να κάνουμε για το «ειπώνεται»; Δεν έφτανε ότι το κατέγραψες χωρίς να διαμαρτυρηθεί κανένας; 

Για την _πρόσθεση - προσθήκη_ έχω βγάλει πολλά σπυριά («φλύκταινες» κατά το ΛΠΑΛΝΕ). Βρήκα τώρα τον φίλο μου τον Θεοδωράκη και τον βάρεσα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2015)

Θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια συζήτηση για την όποια διάδοση έχει, καθώς και για τις προοπτικές ενός τέτοιου τύπου, όπως λχ αυτή: http://www.pde.gr/index.php?topic=3700.msg79114#msg79114 :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Επειδή το παίζουν και το ξαναπαίζουν τα δελτία. Από την κοινή συνέντευξη Τύπου του πρωθυπουργού με τον καγκελάριο της Αυστρίας:

Δεν είμαι από αυτούς που δεν συνηθίζω να παίρνω δύσκολες αποφάσεις. Και δεν είμαι από αυτούς που θέλω τη δύσκολη στιγμή «να πετάω τη μπάλα στην εξέδρα» ή να ρίχνω την ευθύνη αλλού.
http://www.primeminister.gov.gr/2015/06/17/13774

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος αυτό το «δεν είμαι από εκείνους που + ενικός». 

Βελτίωση λοιπόν:

Δεν είμαι από εκείνους που αποφεύγουν να πάρουν δύσκολες αποφάσεις. Και δεν είμαι από εκείνους που θέλουν τη δύσκολη στιγμή να «πετάνε τη μπάλα στην εξέδρα» ή να ρίχνουν αλλού την ευθύνη.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2015)

_Έλξη του προσώπου_, λοιπόν...


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2015)

*¡Todos somos Grecia! - Είμαστε όλοι Ελλάδα - We're all Greece!*

Ευχαριστούμε την ομάδα Auditamos Grecia για το βιντεάκι της






αλλά ο Έλληνας που τους έγραψε τα κείμενα είχε ένα προβληματάκι με την ορθογραφία. Παραβλέπω μερικά παραπανίσια κόμματα κι ένα παρατονισμένο *μια *και σημειώνω τα χοντρά:

εξηπηρέτησε - ζητάμε ευθήνες - δεν πληρώνουμε ότι δεν μας αναλογεί

με αποκορύφωμα το σύνθημα: *διέγραψέ το

*Μα δεν παρακολούθησαν το βιντεάκι του καναλιού της Βουλής;*
*


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2015)

[Συνέχεια της _έλξης του προσώπου_:] Και συμπτωματικά παρακολουθούσα μια διάλεξη για την καμπύλωση του χωρόχρονου από τις μεγάλες μάζες...


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2015)

Earion said:


> με αποκορύφωμα το σύνθημα: *διέγραψέ το*


Γι' αυτό τα 'χω ξαναπεί...δεν είναι αποκορύφωμα, είναι εναλλακτική κλίση πια, και μάλιστα πλειοψηφική.

Αυτό το Amistades peligrosas το 'θελε και το 'βαλε ο χριστιανός; (0:26)

Περισσότερο θα σταθώ στο σόλοικο:
Που εξυπηρέτησε μόνο για να βοηθήσει το τραπεζικό σύστημα = που μόνο σκοπό είχε να βοηθήσει το τραπεζικό σύστημα


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2015)

Πολυσυζητήθηκαν τα αγγλικά ενός πλακάτ που υψώθηκε στη συγκέντρωση «Μένουμε Ευρώπη» της περασμένης Πέμπτης. Μέχρι και ο αγγλοτραφής Τσακαλώτος τα σχολίασε στο twitter, διαβάζω. Το πελατειακό κράτος είναι *clientele state* ή, καλύτερα, *clientelist state*.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πρέπει να πάω στην επόμενη παρόμοια συγκέντρωση με μαρκαδόρο. Να μη μένουν μετεξεταστέοι οι συνθηματογράφοι. Ή με φωτογραφική, να εμπλουτίσουμε το νήμα με πρωτότυπο υλικό.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 20, 2015)

Η επόμενη συγκέντρωση είναι για τη Δευτέρα 22 Ιουνίου. Ίδιο μέρος, ίδια ώρα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2015)

Ας τα γράφουν ελληνικά να τελειώνουμε. 
Προφανώς έμαθαν αγγλικά εκεί που τα έμαθε κι ο Τσίπρας. Αλλά όχι εκεί που τα έμαθαν οι υπόλοιποι. 
Δεν είναι κακό, είναι η ελληνική εκδοχή της αγγλικής γλώσσας


----------



## Marinos (Jun 20, 2015)

Δεν σας άρεσε το Peoples of Europe, rise up, ε; :devil:


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Δεν σας άρεσε το Peoples of Europe, rise up, ε; :devil:



Προσωπικά, αν εξαιρέσεις τις περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποίησαν τον Ιερό Βράχο για την προβολή συνθημάτων και δεν έκαναν τα πανό λίγο πιο τουριστικά (π.χ. μια μικρή προσθήκη μετά το RISE UP που να λέει «AND COME TO THE SEA WITH ALMOST 400 BLUE FLAGS!»), έχω απεριόριστο σεβασμό για τις πορείες ή τις συγκεντρώσεις του ΚΚΕ. Είναι πάντα οι πιο εύτακτες και τα πανό τους τα πιο καλογραμμένα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Άντε πάλι αυτό το failure to! Επιδημία έχει καταντήσει: _Όπως πρόσθεσε η ίδια, η αποτυχία των γυναικών να αποστειρώνουν τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό σωστά όταν παράγουν γάλα_

Όπως το άλλο που φοριέται τελευταία, το _στο τέλος της ημέρας_...Παλιά λέγαμε _σε τελευταία ανάλυση_, _εντέλει_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Costas said:


> Άντε πάλι αυτό το failure to! Επιδημία έχει καταντήσει: _Όπως πρόσθεσε η ίδια, η αποτυχία των γυναικών να αποστειρώνουν τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό σωστά όταν παράγουν γάλα_.




http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11952-fail-to-understand-δεν-καταλαβαίνω
.



Costas said:


> Όπως το άλλο που φοριέται τελευταία, το _στο τέλος της ημέρας_...Παλιά λέγαμε _σε τελευταία ανάλυση_, _εντέλει_.




http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2050-Φράσεις-που-μας-τη-σπάνε&p=19078&viewfull=1#post19078
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13711-Άσκοποι-αγγλισμοί&p=195222&viewfull=1#post195222


----------



## pidyo (Jun 22, 2015)

Άκουσα προ ολίγου στο ραδιόφωνο από διαδηλώτρια ότι πρέπει να μείνουμε στο ευρώ «με πάση θυσία» και βλέπω ότι φυσικά γκουγκλίζεται συχνά με αυτόν τον τρόπο η φράση.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Μορφέα (mor-FEE-UH) είναι μια σπάνια πάθηση του δέρματος (....) In case you didn't know how to pronounce it...


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Αθήνα 9.84: Ο Ζαν Κλωντ (προφ. Clau*nd*) Γιουνκέρ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Αθήνα 9.84: Ο Ζαν Κλωντ (προφ. Clau*nd*) Γιουνκέρ...


Σε όλα τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα έχουν κάποιον που δεν σέβεται τα σκέτα ξενικά d και τα προφέρει nd. Ο _Κλοντ_ υποφέρει πολύ αυτές τις μέρες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2015)

Τουλάχιστον δεν ακούς το Ndavid που επαναλαμβάνει συνεχώς παρουσιαστής του ΡΙΚ, που τον ακούμε μέσω του ελληνικού ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού Λονδίνου.


----------



## Costas (Jun 23, 2015)

...και το γνωστό κυπριακό ndivindi.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται ακριβώς για λάθος, αλλά στα δικά μου μάτια είναι. Το Bridging Europe είναι μια ομάδα νεαρών Ελλήνων επιστημόνων, η οποία φαίνεται ότι κάνει και δημοσκοπήσεις. Είδα σήμερα δημοσιευμένη στην Αυγή ετούτη εδώ τη δημοσκόπηση:

http://www.avgi.gr/article/5640639/...ope-to-63-ton-ellinon-den-fobountai-to-grexit
Στο σάιτ τους:
http://www.bridgingeurope.net/uploads/8/1/7/1/8171506/poll_no12_be_gr.png

Παραβλέπω κάποια λαθάκια στα αγγλικά και πιάνω το μεθοδολογικό σφάλμα της τελευταίας (4ης) ερώτησης:

*Q4: Greek economy would perform better under a new austerity package or with Grexit?
■ Austerity Package (12%) ■ Grexit (17%) ■ None of them (71%)*

Δεν είναι απορίας άξιο ότι υπήρξαν κάποιοι που ψήφισαν τα δύο πρώτα στη χώρα όπου όλοι έχουμε πάντα μια καλύτερη λύση απ' αυτές που βάζουν μπροστά μας;


Περισσότερο όμως με ξένισε το πρώτο ερώτημα, το οποίο είναι ασαφέστατο, τόσο στα ελληνικά όσο και στα αγγλικά:
*
Q1: Are you afraid of Grexit?
■ YES (29%) ■ NO (63%) ■ N/A (8%)*

Αυγή: Ειδικότερα, στην ερώτηση "φοβάστε ένα grexit;", το 63% απαντά "όχι", έναντι 29% που απαντά "ναι", ενώ το 8% όσων συμπλήρωσαν το ερωτηματολόγιο της έρευνας απάντησαν "Δεν γνωρίζω/Δεν απαντώ".

Τι καταλαβαίνετε εσείς από την ερώτηση; Δεν θεωρώ πιθανό ότι θα έχουμε Grexit ή Δεν με ενοχλεί αν έχουμε Grexit, δεν φοβάμαι αυτό που θα συμβεί μετά το Grexit; Γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω τι με ρωτάνε και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρανε κι αυτοί που απάντησαν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2015)

Στο τέταρτο πού είναι το μεθοδολογικό λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Στο τέταρτο πού είναι το μεθοδολογικό λάθος;



Στο ότι δεν κάνεις ερωτήσεις όπου βάζεις δύο αρνητικές επιλογές και μια ασαφή τρίτη που θα μπορούσε να εκλάβει ο άλλος σαν θετική. Δίνεις στον άλλο το δικαίωμα να θεωρήσει ότι θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε καλή λύση. Αν θέλεις να έχεις τρίτη επιλογή, πρέπει να είναι σαφής (και... κοστολογημένη). Αλλιώς είναι σαν να του ζητάς να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε Δηλητήριο Α, Δηλητήριο Β και Μέλι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Στο τέταρτο πού είναι το μεθοδολογικό λάθος;


Δεν έχει ΔΞ/ΔΑ, ούτε έχει επιλογή “Άλλο”. Το “Κανένα από τα δύο” θα έπρεπε κανονικά μόνο να σημαίνει αυστηρά κανένα απ' τα δύο χωρίς κάτι άλλο, κι ούτε φυσικά να είναι η επιλογή εκείνων που δεν είναι σίγουροι για το ποιο απ' τα δύο είναι καλύτερο. Τέλος, το δίλημμα είναι μεταξύ δύο επιλογών που δεν είναι αλληλοαποκλειόμενες — καθότι κάλλιστα μπορείς να έχεις Grexit με συνεπακόλουθα μέτρα λιτότητας, το δε “πακέτο λιτότητας” δεν καθιστά σαφές εάν θα γίνει εντός ευρώ ή όχι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2015)

Με άλλα λόγια, και επειδή δεν το λένε οι ευγενικοί κύριοι, η έρευνα είναι για τα μπάζα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Δεν έχει ΔΞ/ΔΑ, ούτε έχει επιλογή “Άλλο”. Το “Κανένα από τα δύο” θα έπρεπε κανονικά μόνο να σημαίνει αυστηρά κανένα απ' τα δύο χωρίς κάτι άλλο, κι ούτε φυσικά να είναι η επιλογή εκείνων που δεν είναι σίγουροι για το ποιο απ' τα δύο είναι καλύτερο. Τέλος, το δίλημμα είναι μεταξύ δύο επιλογών που δεν είναι αλληλοαποκλειόμενες — καθότι κάλλιστα μπορείς να έχεις Grexit με συνεπακόλουθα μέτρα λιτότητας, το δε “πακέτο λιτότητας” δεν καθιστά σαφές εάν θα γίνει εντός ευρώ ή όχι.



Αν κάποιος επιλέξει το τρίτο, στην ουσία λέει "The Greek economy would perform better under neither an austerity package nor a Grexit". Αφού υπάρχει το "better" στην πρόταση, η τρίτη επιλογή υπονοεί ότι υπάρχει κάτι άλλο καλύτερο. Το άλλο που λες είναι θέμα επιλογών αυτού που κάνει το ερωτηματολόγιο. Η πιο ακριβής σφυγμομέτρηση γίνεται με κλίμακες βαθμολόγησης. Ο τρόπος που θέτει την ερώτηση ο ερευνητής είναι στο στυλ "αν είχες να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα στα δύο ή κανένα απ' τα δύο". Μπορεί να μην παίρνεις απόχρωση με αυτό το είδος ερώτησης, παίρνεις όμως τάση αν θέλεις να "ψηφιοποιήσεις" το φάσμα επιλογών για να καταλήξεις σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα. Π.χ. εγώ θα απαντούσα το τρίτο και φρονώ ότι το τρίτο θα διάλεγαν κι όσοι δεν ήταν σίγουροι ή δεν ξέρουν ή δεν έχουν άποψη για το θέμα.

Γενικά μεθοδολογικά δεν μ' αρέσει το περιθώριο επιλογής ΔΞ/ΔΑ. Προτιμώ να μην μετριέται καν αυτή η τάση και να αναφέρεται μόνο το ποσοστό αυτών που απάντησαν έναντι αυτών που ερωτήθηκαν, κυρίως γιατί το "δεν ξέρω" μπορεί να χωράει πολλά πράγματα και το "δεν απαντώ" χωράει διαφορετικού είδους πράγματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν κάποιος επιλέξει το τρίτο, στην ουσία λέει "The Greek economy would perform better under neither an austerity package nor a Grexit". Αφού υπάρχει το "better" στην πρόταση, η τρίτη επιλογή υπονοεί ότι υπάρχει κάτι άλλο καλύτερο. Το άλλο που λες είναι θέμα επιλογών αυτού που κάνει το ερωτηματολόγιο. Η πιο ακριβής σφυγμομέτρηση γίνεται με κλίμακες βαθμολόγησης. Ο τρόπος που θέτει την ερώτηση ο ερευνητής είναι στο στυλ "αν είχες να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα στα δύο ή κανένα απ' τα δύο". Μπορεί να μην παίρνεις απόχρωση με αυτό το είδος ερώτησης, παίρνεις όμως τάση αν θέλεις να "ψηφιοποιήσεις" το φάσμα επιλογών για να καταλήξεις σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα. Π.χ. εχώ θα απαντούσα το τρίτο και φρονώ ότι το τρίτο θα διάλεγαν κι όσοι δεν ήταν σίγουροι ή δεν ξέρουν ή δεν έχουν άποψη για το θέμα.
> 
> Γενικά μεθοδολογικά δεν μ' αρέσει το περιθώριο επιλογής ΔΞ/ΔΑ. Προτιμώ να μην μετριέται καν αυτή η τάση και να αναφέρεται μόνο το ποσοστό αυτών που απάντησαν έναντι αυτών που ερωτήθηκαν, κυρίως γιατί το "δεν ξέρω" μπορεί να χωράει πολλά πράγματα και το "δεν απαντώ" χωράει διαφορετικού είδους πράγματα.


Το ΔΞ/ΔΑ πρέπει πάντα να μετριέται, διότι δίνει διαχρονικές τάσεις που είναι σημαντικότατες σε κάθε έρευνα. Το αν πρέπει να είναι δύο διακριτές επιλογές αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα, που εκφεύγει της παρούσας συζήτησης.

Το ότι πρέπει σε μια τέτοια ερώτηση, από μεθοδολογική άποψη, να υπάρχουν σαφείς και ξεκάθαρες επιλογές για το τι ακριβώς μετρά αυτό που μας απαντούν οι ερωτώμενοι, προκύπτει εύκολα αν την συγκρίνουμε με το γνωστό ερώτημα περί του ποιος είναι καταλληλότερος για πρωθυπουργός: Εκεί, είναι απόλυτα ορθό και γνωστό ότι οι παρουσιαζόμενες επιλογές είναι όλες μεταξύ τους αλληλοαποκλειόμενες, κι ότι η απάντηση «κανένας» σημαίνει αμφιμονοσήμαντα «κάποιος άλλος, πέραν αυτών που μου παρουσιάστηκαν» διότι είναι εκ των προτέρων απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι (τελικά) θα υπάρξει ένας πρωθυπουργός.

Εδώ όμως οι δύο επιλογές ΔΕΝ είναι μεταξύ τους αλληλοαποκλειόμενες (εκτός κι αν το ζητούμενο είναι να εμφανιστεί η επιλογή τού Grexit ως απόλυτα ασύμβατη με την έννοια της λιτότητας), και δεν μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε αυτούς που πιστεύουν ότι είναι καλύτερα να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο, απ' αυτούς που πιστεύουν πως είναι καλύτερα να μην κάνουμε τίποτα, απ' αυτούς που πιστεύουν ότι το καλύτερο είναι να συνδυάσουμε μέτρα λιτότητας με Grexit — κι απ' αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν τι είναι καλύτερο να κάνουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2015)

Προφανώς υπάρχει ένα κενό στο περιθώριο ανάγνωσης των αποτελεσμάτων, αλλά νομίζω πως ο σκοπός είναι να διαχωριστούν οι χοντρικές τάσεις. Ξαναλέω ότι ακόμη κι αν υπήρχαν όλες οι επιλογές που λες, θα είχες πρόβλημα να διαχωρίσεις τις απαντήσεις με βάση τους ορισμούς της λιτότητας και του Grexit. Όλη η ερώτηση είναι αμφίβολης αξίας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλη η ερώτηση είναι αμφίβολης αξίας.


Συμφωνούμε. :)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 26, 2015)

Σε ένα από τα βιαστικά (κατανάγκην) γραμμένα ρεπορτάζ των τελευταίων ωρών:



> Ευρωπαίος αξιωματούχος ανέφερε πως οι συζητήσεις της Ελλάδας και των πιστωτών θα συζητηθούν κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας, τονίζει το Bloomberg.



Λογικό: οι διαπραγματεύσεις χρειάζονταν ένα πρόσθετο επίπεδο πολυπλοκότητας, τις συζητήσεις για τις συζητήσεις. Να φτιάξουν και μια τριμελή επιτροπή από πεντ' έξι άτομα για το θέμα.


----------



## peacock (Jun 26, 2015)

Από την ταινία "While we're young" που είδα χθες στον κινηματογράφο.
The world is your oyster = Ο κόσμος είναι το στρείδι σου.


----------



## Costas (Jun 26, 2015)

Τελείως λάθος ο τίτλος, απολύτως σωστή η απόδοση μέσα στο κείμενο.

* Χ. Σμιτ: Τα χρήματα δεν επαρκούν*
HELMUT SCHMIDT/ DIE ZEIT

(...)
Αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε επειγόντως στις τρέχουσες συνθήκες είναι ένα ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα επενδύσεων σε ύψος διψήφιου αριθμού δισεκατομμυρίων. Ένα επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα το οποίο θα αντιστοιχεί σήμερα σε μέγεθος στο αντίστοιχο σχέδιο Μάρσαλ. Η Γερμανία θα έπρεπε να χρηματοδοτήσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτού του επενδυτικού προγράμματος. Σε αυτό θα έπρεπε να συμμετάσχει η Αγγλία, η Γαλλία και ελπίζω οι σκανδιναβικές χώρες.

Αλλά *δεν αρκούν μόνο τα χρήματα*. Όλα εξαρτώνται από τις υλικές επενδύσεις. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να ξεκινήσει όντως μια γέφυρα, να κατασκευαστεί ένας αυτοκινητόδρομος! Η διάθεση πόρων από μόνη της δεν είναι αρκετή. Πρέπει να υπάρχει η θέληση για οικοδόμηση.
(...)


----------



## Costas (Jun 26, 2015)

Τρεις *πολύκροτες* τρομοκρατικές επιθέσεις σε Τυνησία, Κουβέιτ και Γαλλία, προκάλεσαν το θάνατο 63 ανθρώπων και τον τραυματισμό εκατοντάδων την Παρασκευή.

Πολύκροτες;;

Όπου κι αν ρίξω το βλέμμα μου, ο ελληνικός Τύπος με πληγώνει...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Παράπλευρη πληροφορία: στην αρχαία γραμματεία βρίσκουμε δίπλα-δίπλα τις λέξεις "πολύκροτος ψόφος", κυριολεκτικά "πάταγος".


----------



## Costas (Jun 30, 2015)

που είχε πάντα αποθυμένο να γίνει ζωγράφος


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 7, 2015)

Καινούρια έκφραση; (κλικ στην εικόνα)





Επίσης χτες είδα σε είδηση: «Εξέδισε*την έγκυο φίλη του»
Τηνεξέντυσε κιόλα ή την*εξέδισε ντυμένη;


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2015)

Μήπως ήθελε να πει geek και του το διόρθωσε κανένα σπελστέκερ;


----------



## stathis (Jul 8, 2015)

Από άρθρο του in.gr για τον Έλληνα οδηγό του μοιραίου λεωφορείου κατά τις βομβιστικές επιθέσεις στο Λονδίνο (7/7/2005):

Έκανε χρόνια το δρομολόγιο αυτό και το γνώριζε όπως το εσωτερικό της παλάμης του.

Υποθέτω ότι την είχε γυρίσει το μέσα-έξω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

Δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν σύντεκνος ο οδηγός.

Με την ευκαιρία, δεν συμφωνώ με τα «διπλό λεωφορείο» και «διάζωμα του λεωφορείου». Νομίζω ότι είναι συνηθέστερα και σαφέστερα τα «διώροφο λεωφορείο» και «όροφος λεωφορείου» για τα double-decker και lower/upper deck of the bus.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 8, 2015)

stathis said:


> Έκανε χρόνια το δρομολόγιο αυτό και το γνώριζε όπως το εσωτερικό της παλάμης του.


Γιατί αν δε γνωριστείς καλά με την παλάμη σου, με ποιον θα γνωριστείς;


----------



## stathis (Jul 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, δεν συμφωνώ με τα «διπλό λεωφορείο» και «διάζωμα του λεωφορείου». Νομίζω ότι είναι συνηθέστερα και σαφέστερα τα «διώροφο λεωφορείο» και «όροφος λεωφορείου» για τα double-decker και lower/upper deck of the bus.


Ναι, φυσικά (δεν τα πρόσεξα αυτά, η παλάμη επισκίασε τα πάντα). Btw, όταν λέμε «διπλό λεωφορείο» εννοούμε τα αρθρωτά, που κάποιοι τα λένε «φυσαρμόνικες» (γιατί όμως φυσαρμόνικα και όχι ακορντεόν;) ή «σπαστά», ενώ οι οδηγοί τα αποκαλούν «νταλίκες».



Lexoplast said:


> Γιατί αν δε γνωριστείς καλά με την παλάμη σου, με ποιον θα γνωριστείς;


Σωστό κι αυτό!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2015)

Άκουσα από την εκπομπή του Σκάι Euronet Plus για "μείωση των κόστων". Μπορεί να μη συνηθίζεται η γενική πληθυντικού, αλλά πριν από λίγα χρόνια δεν μιλούσαμε ούτε για τα "κόστη" που τώρα μιλάμε. Αν είναι να το κλίνουμε, ας το κλίνουμε σωστά, όπως το ύψος και το βάρος κλπ, αλλιώς ας βρίσκει ο δημοσιογράφος άλλη λέξη για να παρακάμψει "τα κόστη, των κόστων".
http://goo.gl/ODczQc


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

Για τα αρθρωτά και τις φυσαρμόνικες:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12485-concertina&p=167104&viewfull=1#post167104



Για τα κόστη, των κοστών:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12240-Πληθυντικός-της-λέξης-κόστος


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν σύντεκνος ο οδηγός.



Κύπριο τον ήξερα. Είχαμε πάρει συνέντευξη τη σύζυγό του, που ήταν Κύπρια, γιατί ο ίδιος είχε λέει κλειστεί στο σπίτι και δε μίλαγε σε κανέναν (ΟΚ, τον είχε ερμηνέψει σχετικά η αστυνομία, αλλά ένα μέρος ήταν και το σοκ). 
Επίσης είχαμε και Ελληνες στα θύματα, ευτυχώς όχι νεκρούς αλλά ένας έχασε τα πόδια του και άλλοι ήταν σοβαρά τραυματισμένοι. 
Δεν έμαθα τί απέγιναν, πάντως είχα μιλήσει με όλους σχεδόν για τις ανάγκες του δελτίου ειδήσεων (και μετά είχα χάσει τον ύπνο μου για ένα μήνα, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία).


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

SBE said:


> (ΟΚ, τον είχε ερμηνέψει σχετικά η αστυνομία, αλλά ένα μέρος ήταν και το σοκ).



Πω πω, είχα καιρό να το ακούσω αυτό. Το λες έτσι, «ερμηνεύω» αντί για «ορμηνεύω»;


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2015)

Ωχ, γλωσσική γκάφα, έχεις δίκιο. 
Σπάνια το λέω και σπανιότερα το γράφω, αλλά στον προφορικό λόγο που έχω υπόψη μου είναι: τονειχερμηνεψει, οπότε δεν ακούγεται διαφορά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ωχ... Διαπράχθηκε το φραστικό σαρδάμ της εβδομάδας...
> 
> Είπε στον Ευρωκοινοβούλιο ο Αλ. Τσίπρας εκτός κειμένου: «Άκουσον μεν, πάταξον δε».



Το παραπάνω καταγράφηκε στο πολιτικό νήμα, αλλά ανήκει εδώ. 

Είδα ωστόσο χτες σε άρθρο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου στην Καθημερινή να γίνεται λόγος και για άλλου είδους ολίσθημα:

«Η τραγωδία της Αντιγόνης αποδεικνύει ότι υπάρχουν στιγμές που υπέρτατος νόμος είναι το δίκιο των ανθρώπων». [...] το είπε ο κ. Τσίπρας χθες στην ιστορική του ομιλία στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο [...] Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου η Αντιγόνη πάντως δεν επικαλείται κανένα ανθρώπινο δίκαιο. Τους νόμους της πολιτείας, τους ανθρώπινους, έχει αναλάβει να τους υπερασπιστεί ο Κρέων, ενώ η κόρη του Οιδίποδα μιλάει στο όνομα του εθιμικού και του θεϊκού δικαίου, και υπερασπίζεται τις τιμές που πρέπει να αποδίδονται στους νεκρούς.
Περισσότερα εδώ: https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αντιγόνη_(Σοφοκλή)​
Τι είπε ακριβώς ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας στο τέλος της δευτερολογίας του;

Αναφέρθηκαν πολλοί στην αρχαία ελληνική τραγωδία. Σέβομαι απόλυτα τους νόμους που διέπουν την Ε.Ε. και την Ευρωζώνη. Χωρίς νόμους κανείς δεν μπορεί να προχωρά. Μιας και αναφερθήκατε όμως εσείς στην αρχαία ελληνική τραγωδία, να σας πω ότι ένας από τους σημαντικότερους αρχαίους τραγωδούς, ο Σοφοκλής, με το αριστούργημά του την «Αντιγόνη», μας έμαθε πως υπάρχουν στιγμές που *υπέρτατος νόμος από τους νόμους των ανθρώπων είναι το δίκαιο των ανθρώπων.* Και νομίζω πως τώρα είναι μια τέτοια στιγμή.
http://toideologio.gr/?p=1576​
Αν βάλουμε στην άκρη το συντακτικό λάθος (τη χρήση του υπερθετικού «υπέρτατος» σε μια σύγκριση), βλέπουμε ότι βγαίνει νόημα στην αντιδιαστολή ανάμεσα σε «νόμους των ανθρώπων» και «δίκαιο των ανθρώπων». Στην Αντιγόνη, βέβαια, έχουν τον νόμο των θεών, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι που λέει και η Αντιγόνη; Σε κάποιο δίκαιο ανώτερο από τους ανθρώπινους νόμους δεν αναφέρεται; Δεν θα περίμενε κανείς από τον Αλέξη Τσίπρα να αναφερθεί σε θεϊκό νόμο! 

Αναρωτιέμαι πώς είδαν αυτό το κλείσιμο του λόγου του οι ευρωβουλευτές με κλασική παιδεία. Εσείς;


----------



## stathis (Jul 10, 2015)

Δεν έχω κλασική παιδεία :) και γι' αυτό δεν έπιασα το λάθος όταν το άκουσα, αλλά συμφωνώ ότι επί της ουσίας είναι σωστή η αναφορά στην Αντιγόνη.

Εμένα άλλο μού χτύπησε άσχημα, καθώς έχω δυσανεξία στην περιττολογία και στις εκφράσεις εντυπωσιασμού:
_... ένας από τους σημαντικότερους αρχαίους τραγωδούς, ο Σοφοκλής_
Τρεις ήταν όλοι κι όλοι, μάστορα, και ήταν όλοι τους σημαντικότατοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2015)

stathis said:


> Τρεις ήταν όλοι κι όλοι, μάστορα, και ήταν όλοι τους σημαντικότατοι.


Ε, όχι δα. Τριών σώζονται τραγωδίες σε ικανοποιητικό αριθμό ή/και μέγεθος. Δεν θυμάσαι από το σχολείο την ιστορία με τον Φρύνιχο και τη _Μιλήτου Άλωση_ (που του έβαλαν και πρόστιμο οι Αθηναίοι επειδή στενοχώρησε τον λαό);


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2015)

Οι άλλοι τραγικοί*
*
Οι τρεις μεγάλοι τραγικοί, ο Αισχύλος, ο Σοφοκλής και ο Ευριπίδης δεν ήταν οι μόνοι αττικοί συγγραφείς τραγωδιών των χρόνων αυτών. Στη σχολή του Αισχύλου ανήκε ο γιος του Ευφορίων, που νίκησε τέσσερις φορές. Ο γιος της αδελφής του Αισχύλου Φιλοκλής έγραψε και αυτός τραγωδίες, που η Σούδα ανεβάζει σε 100 και μεταξύ των οποίων ήταν η τετραλογία "Πανδιονίς".

Ο γιος του Σοφοκλή Ιοφών δίδαξε κατά τη Σούδα πενήντα δράματα. Τραγωδίες έγραψε και ο νόθος γιος του Αρίστων και ο εγγονός του μεγάλου τραγικού Σοφοκλής ο νεότερος. Επίσης ο ανιψιός του δημιουργού της "Μήδειας" Ευριπίδης ο νεότερος.

Τραγικά δράματα έγραψαν ο Τεγεάτης Αρίσταρχος, ο Χίος Ίων, ο Ερετριεύς Αχαιός, ο Νεόφρων ο Σικυώνιος, ο Ξενοκλής, ο Αγάθων ο Αθηναίος και πολλοί άλλοι στα μεταγενέστερα χρόνια. Όμως μετά το θάνατο του Ευριπίδη και του Σοφοκλή η αττική τραγωδία έχασε το σφρίγος της.
http://www.easypedia.gr/el/articles/α/ρ/χ/Αρχαία_ελληνική_λογοτεχνία.html


----------



## stathis (Jul 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, όχι δα. Τριών σώζονται τραγωδίες σε ικανοποιητικό αριθμό ή/και μέγεθος. Δεν θυμάσαι από το σχολείο την ιστορία με τον Φρύνιχο και τη _Μιλήτου Άλωση_ (που του έβαλαν και πρόστιμο οι Αθηναίοι επειδή στενοχώρησε τον λαοό);


Ώχου μωρέ τώρα κι εσύ, τι τρεις τι τέσσερις :twit:
Ναι, θυμάμαι ότι έπαιζε κι ένας αναπληρωματικός, αλλά αφού σώζονται πολύ λίγα δικά του, δεν μπορεί να μπει σε σύγκριση. Άσε που όταν ο μέσος Έλληνας ή Ευρωπαίος ακούει για αρχαίους Έλληνες τραγικούς, τους τρεις γνωστούς σκέφτεται, ούτε τον Φρύνιχο ούτε τον Φιλοκλή. Με άλλα λόγια, ο χαρακτηρισμός «ένας από τους σημαντικότερους αρχαίους τραγωδούς» ακούγεται στα δικά μου αφτιά σαν να μειώνει λίγο τη σπουδαιότητα του Σοφοκλή.


----------



## Earion (Jul 10, 2015)

Να κλείσουμε την ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή συζήτηση με μια ακόμη σχολαστική λεπτομέρεια; Τα έργα των Αθηναίων τραγικών που μας έχουν σωθεί είναι αυτά που άρεσαν στο κοινό στις κατοπινές περιόδους (αποτέλεσμα της «δικαίωσης του χρόνου»). Δεν είναι καθ*’* ολοκληρίαν οι μεγάλες επιτυχίες του Χρυσού Αιώνα. Όπως διαφέρουν τα γούστα από εποχή σε εποχή, έτσι και στην αρχαία Αθήνα φαίνεται ότι οι τοτινές προτιμήσεις δεν συνέπεσαν με την ετυμηγορία των αιώνων. Ο Σοφοκλής ήταν ο πιο «εμπορικός», δηλαδή αυτός που κέρδισε τα περισσότερα πρώτα βραβεία στην καριέρα του, ο Αισχύλος ερχόταν δεύτερος, κι ο Ευριπίδης με διαφορά τρίτος. Οπότε έρχονται οι σημερινοί κριτικοί της τέχνης και οι φιλόλογοι και αναρωτιούνται τι τάχα να ήταν εκείνα τα έργα που συγκίνησαν τόσο τους Αθηναίους ώστε να τα προτιμήσουν στη βράβευση (στα «Όσκαρ» της εποχής). Πώς γίνεται φερειπείν να έχει πάρει η _Μήδεια_ του Ευριπίδη το *τρίτο* βραβείο στα Εν Άστυ Διονύσια του 431 π.Χ.; Πόσο τέλος πάντων να άξιζαν παραπάνω τα έργα του Ευφορίωνα, που πήρε εκείνη τη χρονιά το πρώτο βραβείο, και του Σοφοκλή, που πήρε το δεύτερο; _Οι Τρωάδες _πήραν το δεύτερο βραβείο το 415 π.Χ. Πρώτος ήρθε κάποιος Ξενοκλής, που χάθηκε στη σκόνη της ιστορίας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2015)

Earion said:


> Πόσο τέλος πάντων να άξιζαν παραπάνω τα έργα του Ευφορίωνα, που πήρε εκείνη τη χρονιά το πρώτο βραβείο, και του Σοφοκλή, που πήρε το δεύτερο; Οι _Τρωάδες _πήραν το δεύτερο βραβείο το 415 π.Χ. Πρώτος ήρθε κάποιος Ξενοκλής, που χάθηκε στη σκόνη της ιστορίας.



Παλιά. τεράστια απορία μου — μου φαίνεται, μάλιστα, την έβαζα κι εγώ στο «οσκαρικό πλαίσιο». Θα ήθελα πολύ να διάβαζα κάτι (σύντομο) που να επιχειρεί να δώσει κάποιες απαντήσεις.


----------



## Earion (Jul 10, 2015)

Επειδή η ανθρώπινη φύση (μάλλον) δεν αλλάζει, υποψιάζομαι ότι τα ίδια γίνονταν και τότε, όσα γίνονται σήμερα στα Όσκαρ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2015)

skai.gr
Το βράδυ της Πέμπτης, ισχυροί άνεμοι έπνεαν στη Δανία, με αποτέλεσμα οι φάρμες ανεμογεννητριών να υπερκαλύψουν τις ημερήσιες ανάγκες της χώρας σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. ​
Αιολικά πάρκα λέγονται τα wind farms, αγαπητέ δημοσιογράφε. Σιγά μην τα πεις και *αγροκτήματα ανέμου. *Ακόμα και στο Google Translate να το έβαζες, αιολικό πάρκο θα σου έβγαζε.

Η πλάκα είναι ότι στο ίδιο άρθρο ακριβώς, λίγο παρακάτω χρησιμοποιεί και τα "αιολικά πάρκα".Σε αντίθεση με χώρες όπως η Βρετανία όπου το 2016 η κυβέρνηση θα κόψει την κρατική επιχορήγηση των αιολικών πάρκων, η Δανία δίνει μεγάλο βάρος στις εναλλακτικές μορφές ενέργειας.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2015)

Το καινούργιο ρήμα υπογραφώ, υπογραφείς, υπογραφεί.

15 βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που ψήφισαν «ναι»: Είμαστε κάθετα αντίθετοι στα μέτρα του μνημονίου
Οι κάτωθι υπογραφούντες και υπογραφούσες βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θέλουμε να τονίσουμε ότι η πρόταση προς τους Θεσμούς στη βάση της οποίας η κυβέρνηση μας να ζητάει να δώσουμε με τη ψήφο μας εξουσιοδότηση προκειμένου να διαπραγματευτεί μας βρίσκει ριζικά αντίθετους.

Αν δεν υπήρχε το "υπογραφούντες", θα έλεγα ότι το "υπογραφούσες" ήταν απλό τυπογραφικό λάθος...


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2015)

Είναι της ηλεφημερίδας τελικά το λάθος. Βλέπω το κείμενο από κάτω και λέει «υπογράφοντες και υπογράφουσες».


----------



## sarant (Jul 11, 2015)

Ένα άλλο λάθος που μάλλον είναι του μέσου που το μετέδωσε, είναι το "προώρισθαι" που γράφτηκε (π.χ. εδώ, αλλά και αλλού) ότι είπε ο Σταύρος Θ. στη χτεσινή σύντομη ομιλία του. Βέβαια, ψευδίζει κι αυτός, αλλά μάλλον είπε "προώρισΤαι".


----------



## sarant (Jul 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> Παλιά. τεράστια απορία μου — μου φαίνεται, μάλιστα, την έβαζα κι εγώ στο «οσκαρικό πλαίσιο». Θα ήθελα πολύ να διάβαζα κάτι (σύντομο) που να επιχειρεί να δώσει κάποιες απαντήσεις.




Απαντήσεις λιγοστές (δες πάντως και τα σχόλια) αλλά παρόμοιος προβληματισμός για τον Αμειψία, εδώ:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/07/03/ameipsias/


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2015)

sarant said:


> Ένα άλλο λάθος που μάλλον είναι του μέσου που το μετέδωσε, είναι το "προώρισθαι" που γράφτηκε (π.χ. εδώ, αλλά και αλλού) ότι είπε ο Σταύρος Θ. στη χτεσινή σύντομη ομιλία του. Βέβαια, ψευδίζει κι αυτός, αλλά μάλλον είπε "προώρισΤαι".



Νομίζω ότι στα Πολιτικά της Λέξι θα βρεις τη σωστή μεταγραφή.





> Απαντήσεις λιγοστές (δες πάντως και τα σχόλια) αλλά παρόμοιος προβληματισμός για τον Αμειψία, εδώ:
> https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/07/03/ameipsias/



Ευχ! :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2015)

...
Από το κύριο σώμα της Λέξι, τα γλωσσικά:

*Η Ελλάς προώρισται να ζήση και θα ζήση = Greece is destined to live and will live*


----------



## Themis (Jul 12, 2015)

Στη Φινλανδία, η κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού αποτελείται από το ευρωσκεπτικιστικό κόμμα Αληθινοί Φινλανδοί, που τάσσεται υπέρ της υιοθέτησης μιας σκληρότερης γραμμής σχετικά με τα προγράμματα στήριξης χωρών της Ευρωζώνης.
Κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού αποτελούμενη από το εξής ένα κόμμα... Αθάνατο in.gr!


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

*This is a coop.*


Αυτό σκέφτηκα όταν άκουσα γνωστή εκφωνήτρια να προφέρει το πραξικόπημα (coup, λέξη γαλλικής προέλευσης που προφέρεται κου) σαν να ήταν κοτέτσι (coop, κουπ). Παρεμπιπτόντως, η κουπ της σκίζει.


----------



## sarant (Jul 14, 2015)

Μια ραδιοφωνική διαφήμιση για ένα ξενοδοχείο της Ρόδου καταλήγει με τη φράση:
Περιζήτητο στους επαναλαμβανόμενους πελάτες του.

Σας αρέσει; Λέγεται αυτό στα ελληνικά ή είναι αμήχανη απόδοση του repeat customer;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 14, 2015)

Το δεύτερο. Τη λέξη "επαναλαμβανόμενος" γενικά δεν θα την χρησιμοποιούσα για άνθρωπο και αν την έβλεπα κάπου, θα καταλάβαινα ότι είναι κάποιος που επαναλαμβάνεται, δηλαδή που ξαναλέει τα ίδια και τα ίδια, όχι κάποιος που ξανάρχεται σε ένα μέρος. "Τακτικοί πελάτες" λέμε εδώ, άντε και "πιστοί πελάτες", "σταθεροί πελάτες".


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2015)

... περιζήτητο στους πελάτες που ξανάρχονται.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2015)

Συνήθως βολεύεται με «τακτικοί πελάτες» ή «ικανοποιημένοι πελάτες» (που σημαίνει ότι σε προτιμάνε γιατί έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι).

Τώρα, εδώ, αυτό το «Περιζήτητο στους επαναλαμβανόμενους πελάτες του» δεν είναι μόνο κακή μετάφραση, είναι ίσως και κάπως χαζός πλεονασμός στο πρωτότυπο (αν είναι έτσι).


----------



## sarant (Jul 14, 2015)

Εγώ αν έκανα διαφημιση, θα έβαζα κάτι σαν του Εαρίωνα, ίσως πιο μπόλικο (... που το προτιμούν ξανά και ξανά)


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2015)

Μπράβο sarant! Η επόμενη κίνηση: ανοίγουμε διαφημιστικό γραφείο.


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2015)

Τι θα γίνει επιτέλους με εκείνο το ownership; Άλλη μια φορά την πατάνε τα απρόσεχτα ΜΜΕ μας: ιδιοκτησία της συμφωνίας. Μα είναι δυνατόν;
Το νόημα είναι _την κάνω δική μου_, την _ασπάζομαι_, την _ενστερνίζομαι_, την _υιοθετώ_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2015)

Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι έχει καθιερωθεί αυτή η απόδοση. Π.χ. από προεκλογική ομιλία του Αλέξη Τσίπρα στην Κομοτηνή (Ιαν. 2015):

Γιατί, τι να κάνουμε, εμείς δεν είμαστε σαν τον κ. Σαμαρά, που το 2012 υποσχέθηκε αναδιαπραγματεύσεις και απαγκιστρώσεις και το γύρισε τούμπα το ίδιο βράδυ των εκλογών. Στην δήλωσή του. Και έσπευσε να αποδεχτεί *την ιδιοκτησία του Μνημονίου*. Και μάλιστα στα αγγλικά. Για να μην υπάρχουν παρερμηνείες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2015)

Από την Daily Mail: The coroner said *her death might not have been fatal* had she been wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 17, 2015)

:lol::lol::lol: Μου θύμισε αυτό το διάλογο (κυκλοφορεί ως αληθινός, αλλά σιγά τώρα):


Spoiler






> * Lawyer: "Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?"
> * Witness: "No."
> * Lawyer: "Did you check for blood pressure?"
> * Witness: "No."
> ...


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 20, 2015)

_Τα καλύτερά μας χρόνια_ τώρα στη Nova: ο Ρόμπερτ Ρέντφορντ (αξιωματικός του Ναυτικού) ακούει σφύριγμα στον ύπνο του και πετάγεται φωνάζοντας _General Quarters! General Quarters!_ Ο υπότιτλος; «Γενικό Αρχηγείο»!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2015)

Χθες ένα από τα κανάλια της OTE TV έδειξε τη συγκλονιστική ταινία του Αντρέι Βάιντα Katyn. Δυστυχώς λόγω υπερβολικής κούρασης δεν την είδα ολόκληρη, αλλά πρόλαβα να δω ότι σύμφωνα με τον μεταφραστή η λέξη "Κανών" είναι άκλιτη: 

-I have an appointment with the Canon.
-The Canon is not here.

-Έχω ραντεβού με τον Κανών.
-Ο Κανών δεν είναι εδώ.

Those who took the Canon away... 
Αυτοί που πήραν τον Κανών...


----------



## Earion (Jul 21, 2015)

Το γέλιο βέβαια είναι διπλό γιατί canon είναι o κληρικός (ιερέας ή διάκονος) ενός καθεδρικού ναού.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2015)

To γέλιο είναι διαχρονικό, επειδή όπως διαπίστωσα αυτοί οι υπότιτλοι βρίσκονται ατόφιοι στο DVD που είχε κυκλοφορήσει στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2015)

"Κάναμε λάθη, αυτό δεν *χρήζει* καμίας αμφιβολίας" (Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης) 
Σωστό: δεν χωράει/υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία γι' αυτό, αυτό δεν επιδέχεται αμφισβήτηση, αυτό δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη ανάλυση, κλπ. κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Υποθέτω ότι αυτός ο Κανών είναι άκλιτο σαν κάποιους... Δαντών. Αυτός να δείτε τι τραβάει:

Ο θάνατος του Δαντών
Ο θάνατος του Δαντόν
Στο ίδιο δελτίο: http://www.nt-archive.gr/playDetails.aspx?playID=316

Ζωρζ Ζακ Νταντόν
Γιος εισαγγελέα, ο Δαντών, όπως επικράτησε να γράφεται στην ελληνική
Στο ίδιο άρθρο της Βικιπαίδειας: https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ζωρζ_Ζακ_Νταντόν

Ποιος να τολμήσει να πει σήμερα «του Δαντώνος»;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2015)

Από υπότιτλο δημοφιλούς σειράς:

What's stopping him from coming here? 
Μετάφραση
Τι τον σταματάει από το να έρθει εδώ;

Έλεος πια με αυτά τα ελληνικά που μόνο με ελληνικά δεν μοιάζουν! Καταρχάς αυτό το "σταματάει" εμείς θα το λέγαμε "εμποδίζει". Και δεύτερον η ελληνική σύνταξη θα ήταν: "Τι τον εμποδίζει να έρθει εδώ;"

Νομίζω πως είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορείς να αποδώσεις αλλιώς το γερούνδιο και είσαι αναγκασμένος να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη σύνταξη "το να".

Δείτε αυτό: 
Αν και δηλώνει πως ανυπομονεί γι' αυτό το ταξίδι, κατανοεί τις ανησυχίες κάποιων συμπατριωτών του Βρετανών, αλλά και Αμερικανών φίλων του για το να επιλέξουν για τις «διακοπές τους ένα μέρος τόσο ταραγμένο όσο η Ελλάδα».
Θα μπορούσε να πει «όταν πρέπει/καλούνται/θέλουν/πρόκειται να επιλέξουν» ή «για την επιλογή». 
Προτείνετε κι άλλα.

Άλλο:
Να δίνεις όχι απλώς επειδή έχεις, αλλά επειδή ξέρεις πώς είναι το να μην έχεις τίποτα. 
Εδώ τι χρειάζεται το «το»; Στα ελληνικά μια χαρά στέκει η σύνταξη «ξέρεις πώς είναι να μην έχεις τίποτα».

Άλλο, εδώ έχουμε πάλι το «stop from» που αποδόθηκε «να σταματήσετε από το να»:
Πώς να σταματήσετε το facebook από το να επιβραδύνει το iPhone σας.

Περιμένω έναν πιο ειδικό να ανοίξει ένα νήμα με τίτλο «Θάνατος στα άγαρμπα γερούνδια» και θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς διδάσκεται το γερούνδιο στους μαθητές της μετάφρασης.


----------



## Themis (Jul 22, 2015)

Έχει πολύ ψωμί το ζήτημα που έθεσε η Αλεξάνδρα. Φυσικά, το θέμα των άγαρμπων γερούνδιων συμπλέκεται με το ευρύτερο θέμα της ελληνικότητας των ελληνικών της μετάφρασης. Για παράδειγμα, οι "ανησυχίες κάποιων συμπατριωτών του για το να επιλέξουν" δεν είναι ελληνικά, ενώ το "κάποιοι συμπατριώτες του διστάζουν να επιλέξουν" είναι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Άλλο, εδώ έχουμε πάλι το «stop from» που αποδόθηκε «να σταματήσετε από το να»:
> Πώς να σταματήσετε το facebook από το να επιβραδύνει το iPhone σας.



Καλημέρες. Αυτό θα το έλεγα και: 
«Πώς να μην αφήσετε το Facebook να επιβραδύνει το iPhone σας». (iPhone δεν έχω, Facebook δεν έχω, δεν κινδυνεύω.)




Alexandra said:


> Περιμένω έναν πιο ειδικό να ανοίξει ένα νήμα με τίτλο «Θάνατος στα άγαρμπα γερούνδια» και θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς διδάσκεται το γερούνδιο στους μαθητές της μετάφρασης.



Πιο ειδικός δεν είμαι, αλλά η πρόκληση έχει ενδιαφέρον. Τον τίτλο θα άλλαζα: «Πώς να σταματήσετε τα άγαρμπα γερούνδια από το να σας ενοχλούν...».


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Τον τίτλο θα άλλαζα: «Πώς να σταματήσετε τα άγαρμπα γερούνδια από το να σας ενοχλούν...».



Κι αν αποτύχουμε στο να σταματήσουμε τα άγαρμπα γερούνδια από το να μας ενοχλούν, δυστυχώς πολλά νεούδια δεν έχουν ενδοιασμούς στο να τα χρησιμοποιούν.  Ήθελα να 'ξερα το ποιος θα τους σταματήσει από το να τα γράφουν ποιος θα τους αποτρέψει. Εγώ πάντως έχω βάλει σκοπό το να τα κυνηγώ και συνεχώς προσπαθώ το να απαλλαγώ με το να τα σφάζω σφάζοντάς τα όπου τα βρω, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι το ότι δεν θα τα ξεφορτωθούμε εύκολα. Αυτά τα γερούνδια συνήθως από νεούδια και το _ως _όπου στο αγγλικό έχει _as _είναι ίσως οι δύο συχνότεροι αγγλισμοί που βρίσκω· και για μένα πιο σοβαροί, γιατί αλλοιώνουν τη σύνταξη, τη δομή.

All around in my home town
I'm tryin' to track them down
I say kill them before they grow

I shot the gerund
but I swear it was in self-defense


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2015)

...
*Advertising firm 'sorry' for spelling errors*, BBC News, 22-7-2015

A media company has apologised to a customer after one of its adverts was found to be full of mistakes.

The spelling errors, incorrect postcode and email address were spotted on the advert outside Shenfield railway station by Essex blogger Martin Ives.

Craig Marston, who took out the advert, said: "Surely somewhere down the line someone should have spotted that."

Colchester-based UK Media, which produced the advertisement, apologised for the mistakes and is investigating.
"We send the adverts out to client to sign off as accurate and true, so proofreading is a mixture of clients and us. But the fault lies with us, there's no doubt about it," said UK Media's contract manager Mike Allcock. "I'm still trying to establish how this occurred."





Mr Marston said he was unaware of the mistakes in the ad, which has been on display for two years, before being contacted by the BBC. He admitted he had not proofread the finished advertisement as he had asked the firm to copy a flyer which he said was free from errors.

"I put my whole year's ad budget into this. I'm stumped by how I gave them a flyer, and all they had to do was copy like for like," Mr Marston said.

"My six year old son could do it. I don't know why a big media firm can't."


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2015)

Μα ούτε αυτοί δεν χρησιμοποιούν σπελτσέκερ; 

Όσο για την πόλη και τον ΤΚ, τους αλλάξανε τα φώτα, κι είναι και από γειτονική πόλη. Πώς βγήκε το ημέιλ έτσι δεν ξέρω...


----------



## sarant (Jul 24, 2015)

Costas said:


> "Κάναμε λάθη, αυτό δεν *χρήζει* καμίας αμφιβολίας" (Γιάνης Μπαρουφάκης)
> Σωστό: δεν χωράει/υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία γι' αυτό, αυτό δεν επιδέχεται αμφισβήτηση, αυτό δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη ανάλυση, κλπ. κλπ.



Το είχα σημειώσει κι εγώ αυτό για τα αυριανά μεζεδάκια μου -επειδή η συνέντευξη στο CNN δόθηκε στα αγγλικά, μάλλον την ακυρολεξία τη χρεώνεται κάποιος συντάκτης που το μετέφρασε.

(Οφτόπικ: Έχουμε κανέναν κατάλογο των πολιτικών που επιτρέπεται η en passant δυσφημιστική παρώδηση του ονόματός τους σε γλωσσικά νήματα ή είναι μόνο οι Συριζαίοι; )


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2015)

sarant said:


> (Οφτόπικ: Έχουμε κανέναν κατάλογο των πολιτικών που επιτρέπεται η en passant δυσφημιστική παρώδηση του ονόματός τους σε γλωσσικά νήματα ή είναι μόνο οι Συριζαίοι; )



Μια και το νήμα δεν ανήκει αυστηρά στα γλωσσικά (φιλοξενείται στο Playground: A funny thing happened on the way), υποθέτω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια σε διείσδυση χαλαρών πολιτικών πειραγμάτων, ιδίως αν έχουν γλωσσική χροιά και οπωσδήποτε αν αφορούν μέλη του εκάστοτε κυβερνώντος κόμματος. Τι χάζι θα είχε να πειράξουμε κάποιον κακόμοιρο βουλευτή του ΠΑΣΟΚ σήμερα;


----------



## sarant (Jul 24, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μια και το νήμα δεν ανήκει αυστηρά στα γλωσσικά (φιλοξενείται στο Playground: A funny thing happened on the way), υποθέτω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια σε διείσδυση χαλαρών πολιτικών πειραγμάτων, ιδίως αν έχουν γλωσσική χροιά και οπωσδήποτε αν αφορούν μέλη του εκάστοτε κυβερνώντος κόμματος. Τι χάζι θα είχε να πειράξουμε κάποιον κακόμοιρο βουλευτή του ΠΑΣΟΚ σήμερα;



Προσωπικά με ενοχλεί, διότι τόσα χρόνια δεν το ήξερα ότι υπάρχει αυτή η ευχέρεια -όχι ότι θα το εκμεταλλευόμουν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2015)

Μα δεν είναι ευχέρεια που ενθαρρύνεται. Ανοχή των ημερών είναι.


----------



## sarant (Jul 24, 2015)

Πάντως, δεν θυμάμαι να έχει υπάρξει ανάλογη παρώδηση πριν τον Γενάρη. Και αυτό με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ. 

Δηλαδή, σας ζητάω να διορθωθεί η συγκεκριμένη παρώδηση και να μην επιτρέπεται του λοιπού για οποιονδήποτε πολιτικό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2015)

sarant said:


> Δηλαδή, σας ζητάω να διορθωθεί η συγκεκριμένη παρώδηση και να μην επιτρέπεται του λοιπού για οποιονδήποτε πολιτικό.



Ζητάω λοιπόν από τον Κώστα να μου επιτρέψει να το αλλάξω, για να μην έχουμε εδώ ώσμωση με τα πολιτικά νήματα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 24, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ζητάω λοιπόν από τον Κώστα να μου επιτρέψει να το αλλάξω, για να μην έχουμε εδώ ώσμωση με τα πολιτικά νήματα.



Ναι, νομίζω ότι είναι απαραίτητο. Ούτε ώσμωση, ούτε διαπίδυση -έχουν και δύσκολη ορθογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, Κώστα!


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2015)

Sarant υπερβολές αυτά που ζητάς. Προσπαθείς να περιορίσεις το αυθόρμητο, το οποίο δουλεύει με περίεργο τρόπο- ενίοτε και με τα επίθετα των "δικών μας".


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2015)

Αφού έχουμε καταφέρει τόσον καιρό να κρατήσουμε αυτό το νήμα μακριά από πολιτικές διαμάχες, ας το συνεχίσουμε έτσι. Δεν είδαμε άλλωστε και πολλά χαΐρια από τις πολιτικές κόντρες.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 25, 2015)

Σωστό και πρέπει να το θυμόμαστε: η Λεξιλογία είναι φόρουμ γλωσσικό, που διαθέτει παράλληλα και ξεχωριστά ένα πολιτικό υποφόρουμ, ώστε να διευκολύνει όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν μόνο στα γλωσσικά της, χωρίς να ενοχλούνται από τα πολιτικό περιεχόμενο.

Το αντίστροφο είναι το δύσκολο. Υπάρχουν ενδιαφέροντες ιστοχώροι που λεξιλογούν και πολιτικολογούν ταυτόχρονα, και οι επισκέπτες από τη Λεξιλογία, επειδή θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν, χρειάζεται να αντιπαρέλθουν μερικούς χοντρούς κατά καιρούς χαρακτηρισμούς.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Περνάω βιαστικά. Διαβάζω στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου για τη μετάφραση ενός άρθρου του Πολ Μέισον, όπου ο συγγραφέας εκθέτει τις βασικές θέσεις του επόμενου βιβλίου του, με θέμα τον Μετακαπιταλισμό (δεν έχω ακόμα καταφέρει να προσδιορίσω αν διαφωνώ λίγο ή πολύ με τις απόψεις του). Γράφει ο Σαραντάκος για τη μετάφραση:

Ξεκινάμε με ένα ορντέβρ, μικρό αλλά δίκροκο. Σε μεταφρασμένο άρθρο του Πολ Μέισον στο tvxs, διαβάζω ότι βρισκόμαστε «εν μέσω ωχρούς ανάκαμψης». Αν δεν είναι λάθος πληκτρολόγησης, απορώ πώς το σκέφτηκε ο συντάκτης. Η ωχρώ της ωχρούς μήπως; Αλλά λέω πως το μεζεδάκι είναι δίκροκο επειδή ακόμα και με τον σωστό τύπο, «εν μέσω ωχράς ανάκαμψης» (αφού είναι λόγιο το επίθετο, την αντέχει την καθαρευουσιάνικη κλίση) και πάλι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Και δεν πάει διότι το «ωχρά ανάκαμψη» δεν μου αρέσει για απόδοση του pale recovery, που, πάω στοίχημα, θα είχε το πρωτότυπο. Ασθενική, εύθραυστη, χλωμή αν θέλετε. Θα μου πείτε, το ίδιο δεν είναι ωχρός και χλωμός; Στην κυριολεξία τους περίπου -αλλά το ένα έχει μεταφορικές χρήσεις που δεν έχει το άλλο. Ούτε είναι ίδιες οι συνάψεις τους, δεν θα πούμε «χλωμή σπειροχαίτη».

Το άρθρο το διάβασα στα αγγλικά και στη μετάφραση έριξα μια γρήγορη ματιά, εκεί όπου πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε, στο Νόστιμον Ήμαρ. Το δικό μου μάτι έπιασε στη βιαστική ανάγνωση δύο ωραία στραβοπατήματα (αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι θα βρείτε κι άλλα):


The force would be applied by the working class, either at the ballot box or on the barricades. The lever would be the state. > Η κατάσταση θα ήταν ο μοχλός. (Όχι το "κράτος";)
by long-cycle theorists > από τους θεωρητικούς μακράς-διάρκειας (Είναι οι οικονομολόγοι που πιστεύουν στους κύκλους Κοντράτιεφ, τους μεγάλους οικονομικούς κύκλους. Εδώ γίνανε... γάλα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2015)

Εδώ (_Ημερησία_)

μετάφρασε κάποιος το περίφημο συριζοκουίζ των FT και έκανε με την ευκαιρία και λίγο μάθημα στους χαζούς Εγγλέζους, που δεν ξέρουν ότι η ΖΚ είναι ΠτΒ και όχι ...εκπρόσωπος της Βουλής (parliamentary speaker). 

Καμία αίσθηση κινδύνου, ούτε καν για να ανοίξει ένα λεξικό...


----------



## sarant (Jul 26, 2015)

Το περίεργο είναι ότι δίπλα σε αυτό το αριστουργηματικό, ο φωστήρας επισημαίνει κι άλλο ένα "λαθάκι" των Άγγλων, ότι αναφέρουν (προ ανασχηματισμού) τον Λαφαζάνη ως υπουργό Περιβάλλοντος. Ωστόσο, στο πρωτότυπο τον έχουν για Energy minister, που είναι σε γενικές γραμμές σωστό.


----------



## sarant (Jul 26, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Σωστό και πρέπει να το θυμόμαστε: η Λεξιλογία είναι φόρουμ γλωσσικό, που διαθέτει παράλληλα και ξεχωριστά ένα πολιτικό υποφόρουμ, ώστε να διευκολύνει όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν μόνο στα γλωσσικά της, χωρίς να ενοχλούνται από τα πολιτικό περιεχόμενο.
> 
> Το αντίστροφο είναι το δύσκολο. Υπάρχουν ενδιαφέροντες ιστοχώροι που λεξιλογούν και πολιτικολογούν ταυτόχρονα, και οι επισκέπτες από τη Λεξιλογία, επειδή θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν, χρειάζεται να αντιπαρέλθουν μερικούς χοντρούς κατά καιρούς χαρακτηρισμούς.



Αν είναι ιδιωτικοί αυτοί οι ιστοχώροι, όπως τα ιστολόγια ας πούμε, τότε δεν υπάρχει καμιά υποχρέωση του υπεύθυνου να προσαρμόζει το στιλ του στα γούστα του καθενός επισκέπτη, διότι θα γίνει σαν τον φούρνο του Χότζα (όχι του Εμβέρ). Στα σχόλια των ιστολογίων, πάντως, έχω προσέξει ότι η συζήτηση συχνά έχει πολιτικό περιεχόμενο και οι αντεγκλήσεις είναι έντονες.


----------



## Irini (Aug 1, 2015)

Σε άρθρο-περίληψη άρθρου των New York Times στο Έθνος για τις επιπτώσεις στην Ευρώπη της συμφωνίας για το ελληνικό χρέος διαβάζω:

"Αυτός, καταλήγει ο αρθρογράφος, ο δυστυχισμένος γάμος μπορεί να αντέξει χρόνια, αλλά θα *μειώσει* σημαντικά τις πιθανότητες να ανέρχονται στην εξουσία σε όλη την Ευρώπη, κόμματα που αντιτίθενται στο κατεστημένο επειδή οι ηγέτες των παραδοσιακών κομμάτων δεν μπορούν πλέον να διαψεύσουν τον ισχυρισμό ότι το ευρώ, με τη σημερινή του μορφή, είναι καταστροφικό τόσο οικονομικά όσο και πολιτικά." .
Πηγή

Φυσικά σκάλωσα γιατί ο συλλογισμός δεν στέκει.

Στο πρωτότυπο στέκει μια χαρούλα:

"This unhappy marriage could last for years, but it will substantially *increase *the chances of anti-establishment parties coming to power across Europe, because mainstream leaders can no longer disprove the assertion that the euro as it stands has become both economically and politically destructive."
Πηγή


----------



## rogne (Aug 1, 2015)

Αυτό πάντως δεν είναι slip, είναι εσκεμμένη "διόρθωση" του πρωτοτύπου. Αποκλείεται στο _Έθνος_ να μην ξέρουν ότι increase = αυξάνω. Απλώς ήθελαν να πουν "θα μειώσει".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2015)

rogne said:


> Αυτό πάντως δεν είναι slip, είναι εσκεμμένη "διόρθωση" του πρωτοτύπου. Αποκλείεται στο _Έθνος_ να μην ξέρουν ότι increase = αυξάνω. Απλώς ήθελαν να πουν "θα μειώσει".



Γιατί; Με την προσδοκία ότι ο αναγνώστης δεν θα διαπιστώσει την εσωτερική ασυνέπεια του κειμένου ή ότι θα παρατήσει την ανάγνωση στη μέση της πρότασης;

Καμιά φορά η προφανής απάντηση (λάθος, αφηρημάδα, ακόμη και κρυφή επιθυμία, αν θέλεις :)) αρκεί...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καμιά φορά η προφανής απάντηση (λάθος, αφηρημάδα, ακόμη και κρυφή επιθυμία, αν θέλεις :)) αρκεί...


Μια φορά στους υποτίτλους μιας ταινίας έγραψα, από περίεργη αφηρημάδα, όχι μία, αλλά δύο φορές "πεπόνι" αντί για "καρπούζι", ή το αντίστροφο, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα. Ούτε την ώρα που το έγραφα, ούτε την ώρα που ξαναείδα όλη την ταινία με τους υποτίτλους δεν έπιασα το λάθος, καμία από τις δύο φορές που το συνάντησα. Προφανώς κανένας δεν θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν ξέρω τις λέξεις πεπόνι και καρπούζι στα αγγλικά, και παράλληλα θα ήταν εξωφρενικό να ισχυριστεί ότι το έκανα επίτηδες. 
Και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, βλέπω μια αφηρημάδα που έκανε τον γράφοντα να μεταφράσει "μειώνω" αντί για "αυξάνω", κανέναν δόλο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 1, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, βλέπω μια αφηρημάδα που έκανε τον γράφοντα να μεταφράσει "μειώνω" αντί για "αυξάνω"


Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα αμέσως μόλις το είδα.


----------



## rogne (Aug 1, 2015)

Μπα, εγώ πιστεύω ότι στο μυαλό της σύνταξης όσο δυστυχισμένος κι αν είναι ο γάμος, ε, δεν μπορεί, όσο παραμένει γάμος, θα τις μειώσει τις πιθανότητες των κομμάτων διαμαρτυρίας. Δεν χρειάζεται κανένας ιδιαίτερος δόλος, αρκεί να μην έγινε αντιληπτό (ή αποδεκτό νοηματικά) αυτό που ήθελε να πει το πρωτότυπο. Κάτι σαν την "κρυφή επιθυμία" που λέει και ο Δρ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2015)

Μετάφραση: δεν με πείθετε, όσο λογικά κι αν είναι τα επιχειρήματά σας.


----------



## rogne (Aug 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μετάφραση: δεν με πείθετε, όσο λογικά κι αν είναι τα επιχειρήματά σας.



Ναι, SBE, είμαι παράφρων, μπράβο, μ' έπιασες... Σιγά την επιχειρηματολογία που ανταλλάξαμε, την αίσθησή του είπε ο καθένας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2015)

Ωστόσο, ερωτηθείς σχετικά με το αν υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα για τα επόμενα βήματα για το δάνειο και το πότε θα κατατεθεί η συμφωνία στη Βουλή ο υπουργός [κ. Τσακαλώτος] απάντησε λέγοντας πως... «ζωής θέλοντος» θα γίνουν, τονίζοντας πως εκείνος δεν ξέρει αυτά τα διαδικαστικά και ότι ασχολείται μόνο με τη διαπραγμάτευση.

«Δεν ξέρω εγώ αυτά τα διαδικαστικά. Εγώ ασχολούμαι με τη διαπραγμάτευση. Και Ζωής θέλοντος...», είπε χαρακτηριστικά σε σπαστά ελληνικά ο γεννημένος στην Ολλανδία κ. Τσακαλώτος.

Ίσως οι περίπου 23 ώρες διαπραγματεύσεων με την τρόικα στο Χίλτον να «ζάλισαν» τον υπουργό ο οποίος μπορεί να μιλάει άπταιστα αγγλικά -και μάλιστα με προφορά Οξφόρδης-, αλλά έχει κάποια θέματα με την χρήση της ελληνικής γλώσσας...
http://www.protothema.gr/politics/a...-zois-thelodos-tha-paei-i-sumfonia-sti-vouli/​
Πλάκα έχει ο τρόπος που βρίσκουν τα ΜΜΕ να σχολιάσουν τις μετοχές του κ. Τσακαλώτου — τη στιγμή που είναι σαφές ότι εννοούσε «Θεού θέλοντος».


----------



## Palavra (Aug 11, 2015)

Μπαίνω στην Athens Voice, βλέπω Τι λέει το χρώμα των ματιών σου για το χαρακτήρα σου και ήδη από τη δεύτερη παράγραφο διαβάζω:

Επιστήμονες στο Πανεπιστήμιο Όρεμπρο της Σουηδίας εξέτασαν 428 «αντικείμενα» για να δουν αν οι προσωπικότητές τους συνδέοντας με το χρώμα της ίριδας των ματιών τους. ανακάλυψαν ότι το χρώμα του ματιού επηρεάζεται από τα ίδια γονίδια που σχηματίζουν τους μετωπιαίους λοβούς μας. Έτσι, υπάρχουν ευδιάκριτες κοινές συμπεριφορές σε ανθρώπους με το ίδιο χρώμα ματιών.​
Ε, μετά έψαξα και βρήκα το αγγλικό να το διαβάσω απευθείας από εκεί, ανθρώπινα.

(Το παραπάνω απόσπασμα: 
_Scientists at Orebro University in Sweden studied 428 subjects to see if their personalities were linked to the irises in their eye. They found that our eye color is affected by the same genes that form our frontal lobes, thus there are distinctly shared behaviors in people with similar irises._)


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2015)

Ως εκ περισσού, ας πούμε ότι το Örebro είναι καθιερωμένο να μεταγράφεται Έρεμπρο (όπως Γκέτεμποργκ το Göteborg).


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2015)

Το άρθρο έχει το δικό του ενδιαφέρον:

*Greece just got €55bn debt relief*
by Hugo Dixon
http://hugo-dixon.com/2015/08/15/greece-just-got-e55bn-debt-relief/

Πριν το διαβάσω στο αγγλικό, ταράχτηκα από τις ελληνικούρες εδώ:

Αλλά αν διαφωνείται με το 5%, εισάγεται μία διαφορετική υπόθεση σε αυτή τη λογιστική εργασία ελάφρυνσης χρέους.

για το:

But if you disagree with the 5% figure, input a different assumption into this spread-sheet. Greek debt relief


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2015)

Χτες ο Μαρίνος μού θύμισε (από εκτός θέματος μνεία στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου) μια παλιά μου αγάπη, τριάντα χρόνια πίσω: Μια σειρά των Μακμίλαν με μαύρα εξώφυλλα και τίτλους με μεγάλα λευκά γράμματα, που φιλοξένησε μερικά από τα πιο δύσκολα κομμάτια της διεθνούς επιστημονικής φαντασίας, τους άγνωστους ως τότε σοβιετικούς. Τα πιο μεγάλα ονόματα ήταν των αδελφών Στρουγκάτσκι.

Αν και πάνε πολλά χρόνια που έχω σταματήσει να διαβάζω επιστημονική φαντασία (με εξαίρεση τα προεκλογικά προγράμματα των πολιτικών κομμάτων), αποφάσισα να βρω και να διαβάσω την ιστορία που ανέφερε, έτσι, για να θυμηθώ ανέμελους καιρούς.

Στα αγγλικά η ιστορία λέγεται *The story about a giant fluctuation*. Έχει αποδοθεί σαν «Γιγαντιαία διακύμανση». Θα τη βρείτε εδώ:

http://lib.misto.kiev.ua/STRUGACKIE/stazhery_engl.txt

Αυτό που με ενοχλεί στην αγγλική μετάφραση της ιστορίας είναι η χρήση του *sandwich* εκεί που στα αγγλικά ο νόμος των πιθανοτήτων διατυπώνεται συχνά με την περίπτωση της βουτυρωμένης φέτας.

You know, there is a whole bunch of sayings: got what you deserved... the sandwich always falls face down on the floor... In the sense that the negative happens more often than the positive. […]
The sandwich may fall either face down or face up, - he said. - So then, generally speaking, if you are going to throw the sandwich by chance, it will fall down either this or that way. In half the cases it will land face up, in another half - face down. Is that clear?

Το σάντουιτς ωστόσο αποτελείται από δύο φέτες ψωμί (γι’ αυτό και το ρήμα χρησιμοποιείται για να λέμε sandwiched between) ενώ ο συγκεκριμένος αγγλικός ιδιωματισμός μιλά για *toast*.

Για το φαινόμενο της βουτυρωμένης φέτας:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buttered_toast_phenomenon
*Why the toast always lands butter side down*

Για τα σάντουιτς:

Σάντουιτς είναι το όνομα μιας παλιάς πόλης της νότιας Αγγλίας, κοντά στο Ντόβερ. Ο Τζον Μόνταγκιου, 4ος κόμης του Σάντουιτς (1718-1792), ήταν υπουργός ναυτικών της Αγγλίας στα χρόνια της αμερικάνικης επανάστασης. Το σάντουιτς δεν ήταν ακριβώς επινόηση του κόμη του Σάντουιτς (προφανώς, υπάρχουν «σάντουιτς» από τότε που υπάρχει ψωμί και κρέας) αλλά πήρε το όνομά του από τον κόμη, ο οποίος ήταν παθολογικός χαρτοπαίκτης και μπορούσε να παίζει ένα ολόκληρο 24ωρο χωρίς να απομακρύνεται από το τραπέζι, αφού τουλάχιστο τις ανάγκες του για φαγητό τις κάλυπτε με το πρόχειρο αυτό έδεσμα που του έφερναν στο τραπέζι του παιχνιδιού. Το όνομα του κόμη έδωσε ο πλοίαρχος Τζέιμς Κουκ στα νησιά που ανακάλυψε το 1778, τα οποία ονομάζονταν Νήσοι Σάντουιτς μέχρι που επικράτησε η τοπική ονομασία τους, νησιά της Χαβάης.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Montagu,_4th_Earl_of_Sandwich


----------



## Marinos (Aug 17, 2015)

Κι εγώ σας διαβάζω :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2015)

Αυτό θα ενδιαφέρει τον sarant (εκτός αν το έχουμε ξαναπεί). 
Ταινία: Η αληθινή ιστορία του Τζένγκις Χαν, του Μποντρώφ, στην ΕΡΤ. 

Σε μια σκηνή έρχεται ο Κινέζος διοικητής να δει τους μογγόλους σκλάβους που έχει φέρει στο παζάρι ο έμπορος. Ο έμπορος τον χαιρετάει με την εξής φράση:
"Καλώς ήρθες, αρχηγέ Γκάρισον"

Είχαν οι παλιοί Κινέζοι επίθετο Γκάρισον; Μήπως ήταν Γκα Ρισόν; Γκάρι Σον; (μπα, πολύ εγγλέζικο ακούγεται) Γκα Ρι Σον; Μήπως ο Γκάρισον ήταν προϊόν σινοαγγλικής φιλίας του 1100 μΧ, γιός Κινέζας και Άγγλου; Μήπως είναι παρατσούκλι κάποιου που γκάριζε; Πάντως το διάβασα ξεκάθαρα: *Αρχηγέ Γκάρισον*. 

Οι υπότιτλοι μάλλον έχουν γίνει στα ελληνικά μέσω αγγλικών. Στο αγγλικό θα έλεγε Welcome, garrison leader ή κάτι τέτοιο, ήτοι _Καλώς τον κυρ-φρούραρχο. _


----------



## sarant (Aug 20, 2015)

Σωστός είναι ο υπότιτλος αλλά λείπει μια τελεία. 
Καλώς ήρθες αρχηγέ. Γκάρισον!
(Πώς λένε άλλοι: Διατάξτε!)


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Το σάντουιτς ωστόσο αποτελείται από δύο φέτες ψωμί (γι’ αυτό και το ρήμα χρησιμοποιείται για να λέμε sandwiched between) ενώ ο συγκεκριμένος αγγλικός ιδιωματισμός μιλά για *toast*.
> 
> Για το φαινόμενο της βουτυρωμένης φέτας:
> ...








Sweetly, sweethearts; gently, gents.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 20, 2015)

Αυτό δεν έπρεπε να πάει στο "μηχανικές μεταφράσεις και περίπου νόημα";

Βλέπω κι εσείς στο φέισμπουκ συχνάζετε! Σκεφτομουν κι εγώ να το ποστάρω, αλλά δεν μου περίσσευε χρόνος, και λέω, να δεις όλο και κάποιος θα το βάλει.  Σκέφτηκα επίσης ότι μπορεί να είναι τρολιά (λίγο παράξενο μου φαίνεται να επιλέγει πρώτο το "gently" το αυτόματο μεταφραστήρι).


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Βλέπω κι εσείς στο φέισμπουκ συχνάζετε! ...



Δε συχνάζω, μόνο αριά και πού. Δεν αράζω· αριάζω. 

Μάλλον φτιαχτό, μπεντροβάτο. Εκτός αν δεν ήταν μηχανική μετάφραση αλλά ντεμεκταφραστής που δούλεψε μηχανικά κι αμήχανα. Απίθανο μού φαίνεται κι αυτό, όμως, παρότι η υπογλυκαιμία σε στραβώνει.


----------



## israfel (Aug 22, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> (λίγο παράξενο μου φαίνεται να επιλέγει πρώτο το "gently" το αυτόματο μεταφραστήρι).



αυτός δεν είναι νόμος του μέρφι, αλλά της άπειρης απιθανότητας
_ή μήπως δεν είναι_


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2015)

Σε ταινία που παρακολουθούσα μισοκοιμισμένη στην OTE TV, γι' αυτό δεν θυμάμαι τώρα ούτε τίτλο ούτε θέμα, μεταξύ άλλων τοπωνυμίων αναφέρθηκαν και οι Αντίβες. Κάτι δηλαδή σαν σύμπλεγμα νησιών, στη Χώρα του Ποτέ. 

Αν δεν έχεις γερές εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις, οι μπανανόφλουδες παραμονεύουν σε κάθε βήμα στον υποτιτλισμό, και τα λάθη γίνονται όχι επειδή δεν ξέρεις κάτι, αλλά επειδή δεν υποψιάζεσαι ότι μπορεί να είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που σου έρχεται πρώτο στο μυαλό. 

Αλλά :cheek:εξίσου χειρότερα είναι και τα λάθη που δημιουργούνται από την ελλιπή γνώση της γλώσσας. Πριν από λίγες μέρες, βρήκα σε τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο, που εξακριβωμένα έχει περάσει από σχολαστική επιμέλεια, το clearance (= an intervening space or distance allowing free play, as between machine parts) μεταφρασμένο ως «κάθαρση». Δύο ή τρεις ή τέσσερις (μπορεί και περισσότεροι) μεταφραστές είχαν δει το λάθος και δεν το μυρίστηκαν καν.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2015)

Ως γνωστόν οι Μαλδίβες είναι κοντά στις Ολλανδικές Αντίλλες (μόλις 15Κ χιλιόμετρα). 
Οι Αντίβες είναι το σύμπλεγμα νησιών που περιλαμβάνει τις Αντίλλες και τις Μαλδίβες.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2015)

Σωστό κι αυτό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2015)

Μήπως όμως η σωστή ελληνική απόδοση είναι Αντίδες αφού προφανώς είναι νησιά σκεπασμένα με φυτείες αντιδιών;


----------



## Earion (Aug 22, 2015)

Δεν νομίζω, γιατί Αντίδες είναι η απλοποίηση του Αντίποδες (κατά το αμφιφορεύς > αμφορεύς) :laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2015)

Από το in.gr:
Στην αυριανή συνεδρίαση πάντως απαιτείται το 1/3 των παρόντων για να υπάρξει απαρτία.

Δηλαδή, αν εμφανιστούν εννέα άτομα, αρκούν οι τρεις και οι υπόλοιποι έξι μπορούν να αποχωρήσουν;


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2015)

Πολλά πολλά δεν μου επιτρέπουν να γράψω τα μέσα που διαθέτω εδώ που είμαι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην επισημάνω την αναβίωση της σφίγγας, που άρχισε να τσιμπά τον κόσμο:

Ηράκλειο, Κρήτη
Την τελευταία του πνοή άφησε ένας άνδρας ηλικίας περίπου 47 χρονών μετά από τσίμπημα σφίγγας.

Ο άτυχος άνδρας, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, τρυγούσε σταφύλια σε αμπέλι στην περιοχή των Μαλάδων Ηρακλείου όταν δέχθηκε το θανατηφόρο, όπως αποδείχθηκε, τσίμπημα από μια σφίγγα.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500021723


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2015)

Το πρόσεξα κι εγώ ότι βγήκαν οι Σφίγγες από τα μουσεία κι άρχισαν να τσιμπάνε τον κόσμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2015)

Γιατί το γελάτε καλέ; Γκίζα-Ηράκλειο δυο φτερουγίσματα δρόμο είναι...


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2015)

Sphinxes were also present in the art of the Minoan and Mycenaean cultures from the early second millennium BC.


----------



## Themis (Aug 31, 2015)

Ας αναγνωρίσουμε όμως και τα ελαφρυντικά της _σφήκας_ όταν γίνεται _σφίγγα_ ή, πολύ λιγότερο ενοχλητικό και νομίζω συνηθέστερο, _σφίγκα_. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι εδώ και πολύ καιρό η συντριπτικά επικρατούσα προφορά περιείχε /γκ/ και όχι /κ/. Ήταν περίπου αναπόφευκτη η διάδοση της γραφής με "γγ" ή "γκ", και μάλιστα με γιώτα μπροστά από το /γκ/, αφού το σύμπλεγμα "ηγκ" είναι εντελώς ασυνήθιστο στα ελληνικά (στο ΛΚΝ τα μόνα "ηγκ" που βρήκα ήταν το μυρμήγκι και τα παράγωγά του). Σημειώνω επίσης ότι το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΧΛΝΓ τηρούν αιδήμονα σιωπή (το ΛΝΕΓ μάλιστα παραθέτει και έναν ωκεανό ετυμολογικής αμηχανίας), ενώ το ΛΚΝ πράττει το αυτονόητο αναγνωρίζοντας την επικρατούσα προφορά. Την ορθογραφεί _σφήγκα_, τη λημματογραφεί με παραπομπή στη _σφήκα_ και την αναφέρει σαν δεύτερο τύπο μετά τη _σφήκα._ Επιπλέον, αναφέρει μεσαιωνικούς τύπους _σφήκα _και _σφήγκα_:

*σφήκα* η [sfíka] & *σφήγκα* η [sfíŋga] Ο25 *:* *1.*έντομο της τάξης των υμενοπτέρων, με δηλητηριώδες κεντρί και με λεπτό μαυροκίτρινο σώμα, που μοιάζει με τη μέλισσα: _Tο τσίμπημα της σφήκας είναι επώδυνο και επικίνδυνο._ *2.* (μτφ.) άνθρωπος μοχθηρός που με τη συμπεριφορά και με τα λόγια του πληγώνει ψυχικά τους άλλους. [μσν. _σφήκα, σφήγκα_ < αρχ. _σφήξ ὁ,_ αιτ. _-ῆκα_ μεταπλ. σε θηλ. κατα τη _μέλισσα_ και παρετυμ. _σφίγγω_ (επειδή έχει λεπτή μέση)]


----------



## sarant (Aug 31, 2015)

Το ίδιο θα έλεγα κι εγώ. Ο τύπος sfiga, προφορικά, ηταν ο συχνότερος στα παιδικά μου χρόνια, για να μην πω ο αποκλειστικός.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2015)

Μα κι εγώ «σφήγκα» λέω και γράφω. Ακριβώς επειδή έχουμε δύο όντα που διαφέρουν τόσο πολύ σε όλα τους αλλά ελάχιστα στη γραφή, ελπίζεις ότι είναι από εκείνα που προσέχουμε να γράφουμε σωστά. Βεβαίως, από το «τσίμπημα» καταλαβαίνει κανείς αμέσως για ποιο ον μιλάμε, αλλά να μη γεμίσουμε σφίγγες στα καλά καθούμενα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 4, 2015)

Τι γίνεται με τη λέξη "χρονιά"; Απαγορεύεται η χρήση της στον γραπτό λόγο; Εντάξει, κι εγώ γράφω συνεχώς "έτος" στα εταιρικά και οικονομικά-νομικά κείμενα, αλλά να μου αλλάξει ο επιμελητής τη σύναψη "η χρονιά του δράκου" στο "έτος του δράκου" σε εταιρικό κείμενο δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω!


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> ... αλλά να μου αλλάξει ο επιμελητής τη σύναψη "η χρονιά του δράκου" στο "έτος του δράκου" σε εταιρικό κείμενο δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω!



Σπολλάτη! Στα μούτρα του.  Πόα μονοετής, νεοκαθαρευουσιάνικη.

Η *Xρονιά του Δράκου* μέχρι και ταινία έχει γίνει (_Year of the Dragon_). 

Όχι το _έτος_. Αναίτια «διόρθωση». Στείλ' του κάναν Κινέζο μαφιόζο απ' την ταινία μαζί με τον Μίκι Ρουρκ που θεριεύει και πάει, να του ξηγήσει τ' όνειρο και τα κινέζικα αστρολογικά, να δει τον Ερμή τ' ανάσκελα ανάδρομο. Ν' αλλάξουνε συνάψεις μερικοί μερικοί, βραχυκυκλωμένοι στην κομιλφό κοσμάρα τους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2015)

*Meet the man who could upset Syriza and become Greece's next Prime Minister*
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/m...and-become-greeces-next-prime-minister-2015-9

Όχι, δεν θα μπορούσε απλώς να «ανησυχήσει τον Σύριζα», όπως είπε η κοπελιά στο Action24. Θα μπορούσε να τον *ανατρέψει*, να του στερήσει την επιστροφή στην εξουσία.


----------



## rogne (Sep 8, 2015)

Για την ακρίβεια, να ανατρέψει τα προγνωστικά και να νικήσει τον Σύριζα: έχει ένα στοιχείο έκπληξης το upset, επικράτησης του αουτσάιντερ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2015)

Διαβάζω στο in.gr για την ωραιότατη βρετανική στεγαστική φούσκα («Οι τιμές των ακινήτων [στο Nine Elms] ξεκινούν από τις 495.000 στερλίνες (762.000 δολάρια) για ένα στούντιο και φτάνουν τα 30 εκατ. στερλίνες για ένα ρετιρέ») και πέφτω πάνω σ' αυτό:

Οι κατασκευαστές στην περιοχή Nine Elms σχεδιάζουν να *αναγείρουν* εκεί 18.000 σπίτια.

Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες _αναγείρει / αναγείρουν_ κ.τ.ό. στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά το ρήμα δεν βγαίνει από το _γέρνω_. Είναι από το *ανα + εγείρω* και κλίνεται:

ανεγείρω
ανέγειρα / ανήγειρα
έχω ανεγείρει
θα ανεγείρω


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2015)

...
Εγιάγειρες κι ανάγειρες;  Ορίστε νήματα για προσκεφάλι.

Ένα ενεστωτικό, το *αναγέρνω:

*


nickel said:


> ...
> Όλα καλά και άγια, αλλά κάτι τέτοιοι τύποι πρέπει να κυκλοφορούν με αστεράκι, με υποσημείωση, με το κόκκινο φλας αναμμένο, δεν ξέρω πώς, γιατί στο διαδίκτυο αναγέρνουν το ένα κτίριο μετά το άλλο!
> 
> Ευρήματα για _αναγείρει_
> ...


κι ένα παρελθοντικό: *Ο αόριστος του ρήματος εγείρω*. 

Πάμε στα μελλούμενα τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2015)

Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι κάπου θα τα 'χαμε ξαναγράψει, αλλά δεν ήθελα να χάσω την ευκαιρία να γράψω για τη φούσκα των βρετανικών ακινήτων.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2015)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να είχα μια λίρα για την κάθε φορά που μου έχει πει κάποιος πώς και δεν έχω αγοράσει ακίνητο στην Αγγλία, τόσα χρόνια εκεί κλπ. Αν είχα, θα είχα αγοράσει όχι βέβαια ακίνητο στο ΗΒ αλλά βίλλα με όλα τα κομφόρ σε τουριστικό μέρος.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2015)

Μετά την «υπερεσία», ενέσκηψε και ο «υπερησιακός». Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει και η αρχαία Υπερησία. 




Από το in.gr.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2015)

...
Κοινή δύναμη της αιγυπτιακής αστυνομίας και του στρατού καταδίωκε μαχητές στην τεράστια δυτική έρημο της χώρας, που συνορεύει με τη Λιβύη, όταν άνοιξε κατά λάθος πυρ εναντίον της αυτοκινητοπομπής.

Η αυτοκινητοπομπή αποτελείτο από τέσσερα οχήματα οδήγησης στους τέσσερις τροχούς, ανέφερε σε ανακοίνωσή του το αιγυπτιακό υπουργείο Εσωτερικών. 

«Οδήγησης στους τέσσερις τροχούς»;  Γιατί, τα άλλα πήγαιναν στους δύο ή στους τρεις τροχούς;

Ναι, βέβαια, «four-wheel drive vehicles» λέει η είδηση στ' Αγγλικά απ' όπου την πήρατε, αλλά για να μην ανακαλύπτουμε ξανά και ξανά τον τροχό, κοιτάμε πρώτα τι σημαίνει αυτό το *drive *εδώ (ας το πάρει το Isis*, το ποτάμι της Οξφόρδης: 4. The transmission of power to machinery or to the wheels of a motor vehicle). Δηλαδή δεν σημαίνει _οδήγηση_, με την κοινή σημασία της τουλάχιστον, και η σύμφραση συνήθως αποδίδεται _*κίνηση στους τέσσερις τροχούς*_ ή πολύ πιο σύντομα κι απλά _*τετρακίνητα οχήματα *_στην περίπτωση αυτή. Αν το είχατε ψάξει και δεν μεταφράζατε αμήχανα τα μηχανικά, δεν θα είχε αναπαραχθεί το λάθος που αριθμεί ήδη καμιά δεκαπενταριά ευρήματα μέσω κοπιπάστας,

Μακάρι βέβαια να υπήρχε λάθος μόνο στη διατύπωση και όχι στην πραγματικότητα:

Φονική γκάφα στην Αίγυπτο: Δυνάμεις ασφαλείας σκότωσαν κατά λάθος 12 τουρίστες

* Is Isis a tame river? No, Lord have mersey! That one's in Manchester. It's the Thame-isis in Oxford.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2015)

Sow? :woot: Sow?! :lol:

That _sow _as a noun is in no way a cow
but closer somewhat to the ground
It should have been well-known by now

Not even as verb we'd allow
its use with _respect _anyhow 
It should have been "Show"! That's the foul 

And although I don't have a cow
it had me in stitches. Kapow!

Λεπτομέρειες, εκεί. Not cowed at all. Σχετικό νήμα: Δημουλίδου διαμαρτύρεται, Δημοκίδης διαφωνεί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 18, 2015)

Κι όμως, ωραίο βγαίνει: "σπείρε τον σεβασμό, όχι τον τρόμο".


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2015)

Περιδιαβαίνοντας τα δυσπροσδιόριστα χωράφια του διεθνούς δικαίου, η κόρη μου εντόπισε σήμερα ένα τεράστιο μεταφραστικό λάθος. Αλήθεια, γιατί το WHO[SUP]1[/SUP] το μεταφράζουμε ΠΟΥ[SUP]2[/SUP] και όχι ΠΟΙΟΣ;

[SUP]1[/SUP] WHO: World Health Organization
[SUP]2[/SUP] ΠΟΥ: Παγκόσμια Οργάνωση Υγείας


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2015)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2015)

Themis said:


> Περιδιαβαίνοντας τα δυσπροσδιόριστα χωράφια του διεθνούς δικαίου, η κόρη μου εντόπισε σήμερα ένα τεράστιο μεταφραστικό λάθος. Αλήθεια, γιατί το WHO[SUP]1[/SUP] το μεταφράζουμε ΠΟΥ[SUP]2[/SUP] και όχι ΠΟΙΟΣ;


 

—'Cause Who was on first. Guess Who.
—Where? Who's on first?


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 24, 2015)

Γκάφα μάλλον δεν το λες, αλλά η πρώτη πρόταση έχει πολλά επίπεδα ανάγνωσης. Και μ' ένα συγκεκριμένο επίπεδο συμφωνώ απόλυτα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 24, 2015)

Χωρίς τους Έλληνες η Ελλάδα θα ήταν απλώς μια όμορφη χώρα.

Δεν βλέπω κάτι πέρα από την κυριολεξία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2015)

Earion said:


>



Τα δύο επίπεδα είναι:

Με τους Έλληνες είναι μια όμορφη χώρα με όμορφους ανθρώπους (φιλέματα κτλ).

Με τους Έλληνες παύει να είναι μια όμορφη χώρα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> O διοικητής του Νοσοκομείου Παίδων Αγία Σοφία, διαβάζοντας με μεγάλη επιμέλεια ένα κείμενο-ύμνο για την προσφορά της κυρίας Μαριάννας Βαρδινογιάννη, μας είπε ότι η κυρία Β. είναι πάντα δίπλα τους και **ενσκήπτει με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον στα προβλήματα του νοσοκομείου*. Σαν κακοκαιρία άραγε ή σαν επιδημία;
> 
> *ενσκήπτω* [ens<k>ípto] P αόρ. _ενέσκηψα, _απαρέμφ. _ενσκήψει _ *:* (λόγ.) για κακό που έρχεται, που εκδηλώνεται, που εμφανίζεται κτλ. ορμητικά και απροσδόκητα: _Eνέσκηψε θύελλα / κακοκαιρία• _(πρβ. _ξεσπώ_). _Eνέσκηψε επιδημία χολέρας. _ [λόγ. < αρχ. _ἐνσκήπτω_]
> 
> *εγκύπτω* [en<g>ípto] P αόρ. _ενέκυψα, _απαρέμφ. _εγκύψει_ *:* (λόγ.) ~ _σε κτ., _εξετάζω, μελετώ κτ. με πολλή αγάπη και προθυμία, με πολύ ζήλο: _Aπό νεαρή ηλικία ενέκυψε στην πλατωνική φιλοσοφία. H επιτροπή θα εγκύψει στα προβλήματα. _ [λόγ. < αρχ. _ἐγκύπτω _`σκύβω και κοιτάζω μέσα΄]



Καλημέρες. Τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _ενσκήπτω_ και _εγκύπτω_ την έχουμε δει και άλλες φορές. Ευκαιρία να προσθέσω και το πλαίσιο από το ΛΝΕΓ:

*εγκύπτω - ενσκήπτω.* Συχνά παρατηρείται το λάθος να συγχέονται οι δύο λέξεις, μολονότι δεν έχουν μεταξύ τους καμία ετυμολογική ή σημασιολογική συγγένεια. Το *εγκύπτω* (< εν + κύπτω «σκύβω») σημαίνει «σκύβω μέσα σε κάτι, μπαίνω μέσα» άρα «εξετάζω προσεκτικά, συστηματικά, με ενδιαφέρον». Το *ενσκήπτω* (< εν + σκήπτω «επιπίπτω, ορμώ») σημαίνει «ορμώ μέσα, εισορμώ εναντίον, επιτίθεμαι με σφοδρότητα». Η ομοηχία των δύο λέξεων είναι πιθανόν αυτή που προκαλεί τη σύγχυση.

Έπιασα να διαβάσω στο in.gr για τον Ισπανό ιεραπόστολο που αγιοποίησε ο πάπας Φραγκίσκος, με αποτέλεσμα να ξεσηκωθούν οι οργανώσεις αυτόχθονων Ινδιάνων, που δεν έχουν τις ίδιες άριστες εντυπώσεις για το έργο του ιεραπόστολου Χουνίπερο Σέρα. Με πολλά λόγια, εδώ:
http://news.in.gr/features/article/?aid=1500028305

Διαβάζω ανάμεσα σε άλλα:
Και ως εκ τούτου, *ενέσκηψαν *προβλήματα και συγκρούσεις πολιτιστικής φύσεως, όπως λόγου χάρη στο ζήτημα των προγαμιαίων σχέσεων που, ενώ επιτρέπονται εντός της ινδιάνικης κουλτούρας, απαγορεύονταν ρητά από την Καθολική εκκλησία.

Η διαφορά _ενσκήπτω - εγκύπτω_ επιλύθηκε σωστά, αλλά μήπως παραπάει εδώ το _ενσκήπτω_ σε σχέση με προβλήματα; Μήπως απλώς *προέκυψαν προβλήματα* ή *ανέκυψαν προβλήματα*; Υπάρχουν αυτά τα «κύπτω» που κάνουν καλύτερα τη δουλειά…


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Έπιασα να διαβάσω στο in.gr για τον Ισπανό ιεραπόστολο που αγιοποίησε ο πάπας Φραγκίσκος, με αποτέλεσμα να ξεσηκωθούν οι οργανώσεις αυτόχθονων Ινδιάνων, που δεν έχουν τις ίδιες άριστες εντυπώσεις για το έργο του ιεραπόστολου Χουνίπερο Σέρα. Με πολλά λόγια, εδώ:
> http://news.in.gr/features/article/?aid=1500028305
> ...



Με λίγα, εδώ: 






—We have no alternative, Your Eminence. We must work in the world; the world is thus.
—No, Señor Hontar. Thus have we made the world... thus have I made it.



Spoiler






in.gr said:


> «Υπάρχει μια κοινή συνιστώσα σε όλες τις διασωθείσες μαρτυρίες της εποχής: πως οι Ινδιάνοι δεν ήθελαν καθόλου την Καθολική εκκλησία και πως σε κάποιο βαθμό ίσως να υπήρξε μέχρι και μια μικρού μεγέθους γενοκτονία όσων Ινδιάνων δεν υπήρξαν θετικοί στον προσηλυτισμό και την υιοθέτηση ενός χριστιανικού τρόπου ζωής», συνοψίζει ο Σένκεβιτς, καταλήγοντας με νόημα πως «το θέμα πλέον είναι τι σκέφτεται ο Πάπας για όλα αυτά».





Miserere.


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έπιασα να διαβάσω στο in.gr για τον Ισπανό ιεραπόστολο που αγιοποίησε ο πάπας Φραγκίσκος, με αποτέλεσμα να ξεσηκωθούν οι οργανώσεις αυτόχθονων Ινδιάνων, που δεν έχουν τις ίδιες άριστες εντυπώσεις για το έργο του ιεραπόστολου Χουνίπερο Σέρα. Με πολλά λόγια, εδώ:
> http://news.in.gr/features/article/?aid=1500028305
> 
> Διαβάζω ανάμεσα σε άλλα:



Εγώ διαβάζω κι άλλα:

Ενα μικρό αγοράκι κάθεται δίπλα σε μια γκραβούρα που απεικονίζει τον ιεραπόστολο Χουνίπερο Σέρα και βρίσκεται τοποθετημένη πάνω από τον τάφο του, στο Καρμέλ της *Καλιφόρνια *

σε μια λειτουργία που τελέστηκε στα ισπανικά μέσα στην εκκλησία Εθνικός Ναός της Αμώμου Συλλήψεως στο Καρμέλ της *Καλιφόρνια*

Ο Μιγκέλ Σέρα γεννήθηκε το 1713 στο ισπανικό νησί της *Μαγιόρκα*. Έλαβε το ιερατικό όνομα Χουνίπερο και σε ηλικία 36 ετών πήγε στο Μεξικό για να προσφέρει ιεραποστολικό έργο.

όπως τονίζει ο Στίβεν Χάκελ, καθηγητής ιστορίας στο πανεπιστήμιο της *Καλιφόρνια*

υπεύθυνος: Κωνσταντίνος Τσάβαλος, Newsroom ΔΟΛ


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2015)

Earion said:


> Εγώ διαβάζω κι άλλα:
> ...
> σε μια λειτουργία που τελέστηκε στα ισπανικά μέσα στην εκκλησία Εθνικός Ναός της Αμώμου Συλλήψεως στο Καρμέλ της *Καλιφόρνια*
> 
> υπεύθυνος: Κωνσταντίνος Τσάβαλος, Newsroom ΔΟΛ



Για την κλίση της Καλιφόρνιας:* Περί της Καλιφόρνιας*.

Επί της ουσίας (και της γεωγραφίας) εγώ διαβάζω κι άλλα, δηλαδή ότι ο Ναός της Αμώμου Συλλήψεως όπου έγινε η λειτουργία δεν είναι καν στο Καρμέλ της Καλιφόρνιας· είναι στην άλλη άκρη της ηπείρου, στην πρωτεύουσα Ουάσιγκτον:

Junipero Serra came to California in the 18th century and is buried at the mission he established in Carmel.
On Wednesday, *Serra officially will be elevated to sainthood in ... Washington, D.C.*? 
What? Wouldn't one of the missions be a better fit?
[...]

But Pope Francis has no plans to visit the West Coast on his first papal visit to the U.S. this week.

Instead, he will hold a 4:15 p.m. *Mass at the **Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception** in the nation's capital* during which the controversial Serra will be canonized. It will mark the first time a saint has been canonized in the United States, and an estimated 1,800 Californians have been invited to attend.







Either way, it won't happen here where it all began.
Los Angeles Times, 22-9-2015


Pope Francis canonized Junipero Serra, a Spanish missionary, the first canonization performed on US soil. 
*Native American groups protested at the site of Serra’s burial, Carmel Mission.* 
*The mass of canonization was performed *in Spanish *at Washington DC’s Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception.*
The Guardian, 23-9-2015

  :inno:


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2015)

Διάβασα στο χτεσινό άρθρο της Α. Πελώνη στα Νέα:

Η φύση απεχθάνεται τα κενά. Οι τρύπες όμως δεν κλείνουν με πρόσωπα, ούτε με όρους πολιτικού λαϊφστάιλ. Δεν φθάνει να λες ότι πλήρωσες το κόστος επειδή προσπάθησες να σώσεις τη χώρα. Η ΝΔ δεν έχει κάνει την αυτοκριτική της για το αντιμνημονιακό τσουνάμι που προκάλεσε και νομιμοποίησε ως αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση το 2010 και το 2011, μόνο και μόνο για να κάνει τελικά τη μνημονιακή στροφή. Δεν έχει εξηγήσει γιατί υπερέβαλλε εαυτόν στο δημοσιονομικό σκέλος, αλλά δεν προχώρησε στις μεταρρυθμίσεις που έπλητταν ειδικές ομάδες. Φαίνεται ότι ούτε στον δρόμο για την εκλογή νέου αρχηγού προτίθεται να το κάνει.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5278613/kathrefth-kathreftaki-moy/​
Κλίνεται κανονικά η αντωνυμία, δεν κλίνεται; Δηλαδή: [Η ΝΔ] δεν έχει εξηγήσει γιατί υπερέβαλε εαυτήν στο δημοσιονομικό σκέλος...

Το παράδειγμα στο ΛΝΕΓ:

ΦΡ. *υπερβάλλω τον εαυτό μου* / (λογιότ.) *ε(μ)αυτόν* ξεπερνώ τον εαυτό μου (ενεργώντας κατά τρόπο καλύτερο ή χειρότερο από ό,τι θα περίμενε κανείς): _στο τέλος τής προσπάθειας αυτής όλοι υπερέβαλαν εαυτούς εργαζόμενοι εξαντλητικά._

(Το _υπερέβαλλε_ το άλλαξα επειδή το προτιμώ στον αόριστο.)


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Κλίνεται κανονικά η αντωνυμία, δεν κλίνεται; Δηλαδή: [Η ΝΔ] δεν έχει εξηγήσει γιατί υπερέβαλε εαυτήν στο δημοσιονομικό σκέλος...
> ...



Ενώ «η Ευρώπη έχει ξεπεράσει εαυτόν», αυτή καθαυτή στην Καθημερινή, καθώς και άλλοι, σε άλλα έντυπα. 

~ Οι *πληγέντες κλίσεις 

Τι του λείπει του ψωριάρη; Σκούφια με αρχαιοπρεπές μαργαριτάρι.

Αλλά μου φαίνεται πως οι συντάξεις ρημάτων με «εαυτόν» βαδίζουν προς τη συγκεκριμένη ακλισιά, μητσικώς τουλάχιστον, γιατί και αυτός *τον εαυτό* του έχει, και αυτή *τον εαυτό* της έχει, και αυτοί και αυτές *εαυτό *έχουν. Θα απολιθωθούν κι αυτά, σετάκι μαζί με το ρήμα (ιδίως το _υπερβάλλω εαυτόν_), και μόνο μερικοί παράξενοι σαν εμάς θα τα ψειρίζουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2015)

Η εκφωνήτρια των ειδήσεων σήμερα στο ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι μάς μίλησε για τη *Βολκσβάγκεν. Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρει κανένας γερμανικά για να την προφέρει σωστά, αφού στην Ελλάδα εδώ και αμέτρητες δεκαετίες Φολσκβάγκεν ξέρουμε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2015)

Kαι ποιος είπε ότι το προφέρουμε σωστά κι αυτή δεν έχει λόγο να μας διορθώνει; 

ΥΓ. Στο Μπιμπισί-ραδιόφωνο το απόγευμα είχαν τον εκφωνητή που δεν ήταν σίγουρος, γιατί προφανώς δεν είναι τα πιο δημοφιλή ξένα ΙΧ στο ΗΒ. Τη μία την είπε την εταιρία Βοξβάγκεν, την άλλη την είπε Φολτσβάγκεν (κάτι πήγαινε να πει νομίζω- Faultswagen), μετά την είπε Φοξβαγεν (βγήκαν οι αλεπούδες στη γύρα). Συμπέρασμα: αλλάξτε εκφωνητή.


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Faultswagen



Ας μην ξεχαστεί. Το είδατε πρώτη φορά γραμμένο εδώ. By SBE.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Kαι ποιος είπε ότι το προφέρουμε σωστά κι αυτή δεν έχει λόγο να μας διορθώνει;


Χμμ... Τι εννοείς; Ότι η προφορά Φολκσβάγκεν δεν είναι σωστή;


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2015)

Earion said:


> Ας μην ξεχαστεί. Το είδατε πρώτη φορά γραμμένο εδώ. By SBE.


Έπρεπε να βάλω και κοπιράιτ δίπλα. 

Άλεξ: η κοπέλα ξέρει καλύτερα απ'όλους μας.


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Έπρεπε να βάλω και κοπιράιτ δίπλα.
> ...



Συγγνώμη που θα γίνω σπαστικός και θα χαλάσω το κοπιράιτ για το Faultswagen —που κι εμένα πολύ μου άρεσε· μπράβο, SBE! :up:— αλλά κυκλοφορεί ήδη με αυτή τη σημασία. Ελάχιστα μεν, όμως έχει καμιά εικοσαριά γκουγκλοευρήματα, το παλιότερο από αυτά το 1999:

Both families were absolutely devastated. The MonteCarlos had nothing to give away for the miraculous designs now and had lost the son they wanted to take over all their factories beginning next year. The A'Capulcos had lost their darest granddaughter. But not just that. Years ago, as it was now disclosed, they had all their contrafcts in Jerrmoney. Now Alfa was gone, they had lost not only all their contracts with _Faultswagen _but also the prospect of a massive joint family car-industrial oh-mega-corporation.

By the end of the afternoon, _Faultswagen _was already married with Škoda's favorit daughter Dáša with whom he had been secretly in love for years anyway. And the A'Capulcos were rapidly nearing the bottom, losing all their other contracts too as a result of the loss in Jerrmoney.
AN EVENING OF ENGLISH DEPARTMENT CREATIVITY

και αργότερα, το 2004:

After all the cah and nerves I had to invest in mine, I'd say: go for the japanese! Honda's recently presented a great diesel engine (140bhp), and is rock-solid. As well as, say, Mazda6 or any other japanese mid-class sedan.
I've had enough of Faultswagen!
If you had to do it all over again would you get a TDI ??

ή το 2010:

An example would be a friend of mine ran a brand new VW Polo which was so bad we named it "The Faultswagen". It ate the turbo (diesel). It needed a number of suspension parts replacing. This was from new. 
""German Engineering"" discussion on Evo Community

κλπ.

Για να μην ξεχνάμε και την Audi: Vorsprung durch Technik Vorsprung durch ein Klick. 
"Company ethos," indeednot. Ή για τις ΗΠΑ, όπου έχουν άλλο σλόγκαν: Truth in Engineering Truth in Software "Engineering."

Skoda στην τιμή πώλησης δεν κάνουμε· στις τιμές καυσαερίων μόνο. 

Der Fuchswagen.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2015)

Άρα ο εκφωνητής του Μπιμπισί δεν έκανε σαρδάμ, έκανε καταχθόνια επίθεση στη γερμανική τεχνολογία.


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2015)

«Ευχόμαστε καλή δύναμη στο έργο σας ... και πολλές υπομονές» 
(Αρχιεπίσκοπος Αθηνών και Πάσης Ελλάδος Ιερώνυμος Β΄ προς τους βουλευτές της Βουλής των Ελλήνων στην τελετή ορκωμοσίας τους, 3.10.2105).

Πολλές υπομονές;!


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2015)

Earion said:


> Πολλές υπομονές;!



Ναι, καλέ. Φτάνει πια στις μέρες μας μια υπομονή, η ίδια πρωί μεσημέρι βράδυ;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2015)

Ηλίας Μαγκλίνης στην Καθημερινή:

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν, π.χ., οι Αγγλοι και οι Γερμανοί αισθάνονται την ανάγκη να καταδικάζουν με τόσο σαρωτικό τρόπο τον λαό τους. Συνήθως, ακόμα κι αν ένας Αγγλος ή ένας Γερμανός απεχθάνεται τους συμπατριώτες του μάλλον αδιαφορεί γι’ αυτούς, τους παρωδεί, τους σαρκάζει, μολονότι θα είχε κάθε λόγο ένας Γερμανός, μετά τους δύο παγκοσμίους πολέμους και μια γενοκτονία, να μισεί τον λαό του με μεγάλα φωτεινά γράμματα. Συχνότατα, πάλι, οι Εβραίοι –τα θύματα του γερμανικού Ολοκαυτώματος– κατατροπώνουν τους ομόθρησκούς τους, στον βαθμό που κάποιοι συγγραφείς τους να χαρακτηρίζονται Self-hating Jews (Εβραίοι που μισούν τον εαυτό τους).

Κατατροπώνουν; Μάλλον κατακεραυνώνουν πρέπει να εννοεί.


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2015)

Περνούν γενεές δεκατέσσερις ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2015)

...
*self-hating Jew

*


Rogerios said:


> Αν λέγαμε ίσως ότι πρόκειται για τον Εβραίο που θα συνέγραφε τη "Δυστυχία να είσαι Εβραίος"; ;) :)





Ηλίας Μαγκλίνης said:


> Δεν με απασχολεί τόσο το άρθρο καθεαυτό όμως, όσο η αναγκαιότητα να προκύπτει κάθε τόσο ένα τέτοιο κείμενο στην Ελλάδα. Το ότι, από άλλη αφετηρία, ο Νίκος Δήμου έγινε διάσημος με το σατιρικό (αγγλοσαξονικής πνοής) «Η δυστυχία τού να είσαι Ελληνας» και ο Δ. Σαββόπουλος μίλησε κάποτε για «Κωλοέλληνες».


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 7, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> *self-hating Jew
> 
> *



:) [κάπως έτσι, μάλλον]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

Den ksero, matia mou, den...


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2015)

Αμ τα υπόλοιπα που ξέρει... Με επιφανέστερη τη λάμπα που δεν τον φώτισε!


----------



## Earion (Oct 9, 2015)

Λανθάνουν όσοι πιστεύουν ότι ο νέος ... προσανατολισμός της ελληνικής κοινωνίας μπορεί να επιτευχθεί ...

Σπύρος Λυκούδης, _Αρχές, αξίες και πολιτικοί στόχοι_

_Λανθάνω _: είμαι κρυμμένος, δεν με βρίσκουν, δεν με αντιλαμβάνονται. _Λαθεύουν _ήθελε να πει.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2015)

...
Άλλο οι λαχανίδες κι άλλο οι λανθανίδες. Κι άλλο το «λάθος είδες». Όποιος έχει πολλά νι βάζει και στα λάχανα λαθέματα.
A cryptic comment from the Knights who say Ni, hidden in the shrubbery.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Φταίει κι εκείνο το «Γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τ’ αληθή λέγει», που το ΛΝΕΓ ισχυρίζεται ότι ανήκει στον Μένανδρο, αλλά έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες. Θα το ψάξω.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 9, 2015)

nickel said:


> Φταίει κι εκείνο το «Γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τ’ αληθή λέγει», που το ΛΝΕΓ ισχυρίζεται ότι ανήκει στον Μένανδρο, αλλά έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες. Θα το ψάξω.



Δεν το βρίσκω στον Μένανδρο. Το κοντινότερο σχετικό χωρίο με λανθάνουσα το βρίσκω αιώνες αργότερα στον Νικηφόρο Γρηγορά (_Ρωμ. Ιστ_. 3.71): 

...ἐν οἷς ἐνίοτε καὶ ἡ γλῶττα λανθάνουσα προδότις ἀκούσιος γίνεται τῶν τῆς ψυχῆς ἀπορρήτων ἀρρωστημάτων...

Κι αυτή είναι η μόνη φράση όπου βρίσκω γλῶττα ή γλῶσσα λανθάνουσα. Στον Μένανδρο αποδίδονται κάποια γνωμικά για τη γλώσσα σε βυζαντινά γνωμολόγια αλλά κανένα σχετικό. Θέλει όντως ψάξιμο. Το ΛΚΝ σημειώνει τη φράση ως "απαρχ.", άρα μάλλον ως νεότερο κατασκεύασμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Κι εγώ τη βρίσκω σε νεότερες παροιμίες (του 19ου αιώνα), όπου δεν επαναλαμβάνεται το λανθασμένο «λανθάνουσα»:

*Η γλώσσα αμαρτάνουσα τ' αληθή λέγει.*
https://books.google.gr/books?id=2Q0JAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA94#v=onepage&q&f=false (αρ.35)


----------



## pidyo (Oct 9, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Η γλώσσα αμαρτάνουσα τ' αληθή λέγει.*



Ουπς, είχα ξεχάσει την εκδοχή με το αμαρτάνουσα. Αποδίδεται πράγματι στον Μένανδρο σε βυζαντινά γνωμολόγια, χωρίς αυτό φυσικά να σημαίνει τίποτε. Η σχετική συλλογή είναι πολύ ύστερη (παλαιότερη πηγή στον 3ο μ.Χ. αι., άλλες έως και τον 7ο).


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Μάλιστα.

*Ἡ γλῶσσ’ ἁμαρτάνουσα τἀληθῆ λέγει. *
Inesse linquae veritas lapsae solet.

http://www.gottwein.de/Grie/menand/monost_ee.php

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει «λανθάνουσα».

Και στον Πολίτη:
https://books.google.gr/books?id=t5TkBgAAQBAJ&pg=PA27#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> *Ἡ γλῶσσ’ ἁμαρτάνουσα τἀληθῆ λέγει. *
> Inesse linquae veritas lapsae solet.
> ...


 
The slip of the tongue is showing, and it speaks true. 

“We are no longer the knights who say Ni! We are now the knights who say 'Ekki-ekki-ekki-ekki-PTANG, zoom-boing, z'nourrwringmm'."


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Και στον Πολίτη διαβάζω εκείνο το «Η γλώσσα κόκαλα δεν έχει και κόκαλα τσακίζει» στην εκδοχή από τα ελληνόφωνα χωριά της ορεινής Καλαβρίας:

*Η γκλώσσα στέα δεν έχει, τσαί στέα κλάννει.*
https://books.google.gr/books?id=t5TkBgAAQBAJ&pg=PA27#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2015)

Στον Πολίτη όμως θα δεις ότι υπάρχει "λανθάνουσα" στον Γρηγορά (14ος αιώνας) που είναι θαρρώ ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνουμε:
ἐν οἷς ἐνίοτε καὶ ἡ γλῶττα λανθάνουσα προδότις ἀκούσιος γίνεται τῶν τῆς ψυχῆς ἀπορρήτων ἀρρωστημάτων,

(που βέβαια το είχε επισημάνει ο π2 πολύ νωρίτερα... παραβλέψτε το σχόλιό μου)


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2015)

Σε σχέση με την παραπάνω ταμπέλα βρέθηκε σύνδεσμος σε σελίδα με πολλές παρόμοιες ταμπέλες, επιγραφές και ετικέτες. Earion: τσιψ!

http://www.tilestwra.com/30-apotich...pou-mono-stin-ellada-tha-borousan-na-simvoun/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Earion: τσιψ!


Την εικόνα με τα τσιψ (και την άλλη, με το κατεσάρ) τις έχει δημοσιεύσει ήδη ο Εάριον στο φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία (αλλά τρέχα γύρευε πού).


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2015)

Πες τα, βρε Δόχτορα. Από εδώ άρχισαν όλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2015)

Μεταφέρω πάραυτα τα εκλογικά μου δικαιώματα στα Τρίκαλα για να ψηφίσω Σιδηρά Παρθένα.

Και μετά θα φάμε κονστρούχτορες να το γιορτάσουμε.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Την εικόνα με τα τσιψ (και την άλλη, με το κατεσάρ) τις έχει δημοσιεύσει ήδη ο Εάριον στο φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία (αλλά τρέχα γύρευε πού).



τσιψ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1553-Ένα-μπουκάλι-Τζώννυ&p=140587&viewfull=1#post140587

κατεσάρ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1553-Ένα-μπουκάλι-Τζώννυ&p=15234&viewfull=1#post15234

γλυκά / gently: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=249349&viewfull=1#post249349

στρουμφοκάμηλος: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-για-κλάματα&p=249381&viewfull=1#post249381

coke > cock: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2693-Την-ίδια-ώρα-στην-Κίνα&p=200241&viewfull=1#post200241

κέτσαπ με μαύρο (απολαύστε υπεύθυνα): http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-για-κλάματα&p=230164&viewfull=1#post230164

Iron Maiden of Socrates: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ρα-στην-Ελλάδα&p=250410&viewfull=1#post250410

Όσο για το «άντερ κονστράξιον», περίληψη προηγουμένων από το παρόν νήμα: ποστ #6444 έως #6453, εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις μετά μαντινάδος:



daeman said:


> ...
> Εις τον αέρα είναι εδά
> δε δίνει σατισφάξιο
> απού θωρώ να γράφει μπλιο
> ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2015)

...
Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν μερικές φωτογραφίες εκεί που ακυρώνουν τον τίτλο του ποστ «30 αποτυχημένες επιγραφές και ταμπέλες που μόνο στην Ελλάδα θα μπορούσαν να συμβούν», δύο επειδή δεν συνέβησαν στην Ελλάδα αλλά αλλού, η μια με το cock αντί για coke και η άλλη με το σιδερωτήριο «Iron Maidens» που είναι άριστο λογοπαίγνιο (παραβλέποντας το μόνο maidens και όχι lads):







και άλλες τέσσερις που καθόλου σαν αποτυχημένες δεν τις βλέπω, αλλά αντίθετα τις επικροτώ:

1. Petalica, γιατί εμπνεύστηκαν από το λογότυπο των Metallica για μια έξυπνη επωνυμία για ποδηλατάδικο, τα Πεταλικά:







2. Ο κατάλογος που μεταγράφει (σωστά) τις φίρμες των ποτών, γιατί έτσι τα ακούμε και τα λέμε και δεν είμαστε όλοι υποχρεωμένοι να τα γράφουμε παντού με την πρωτότυπη μορφή τους, λες και πρόκειται για επίσημο έγγραφο ή κάτι τέτοιο όπου υπάρχουν ζητήματα κοπιράιτ, τρέιντμαρκ κι άλλα τέτοια εταιρικονομικίστικα:






3. Εκείνη η παλιακιά με τα «καρτ βιζίτ» και «φέϊγ βολάν», γιατί όταν φτιάχτηκε αυτή η επιγραφή, αυτά που γράφει έτσι χρησιμοποιούνταν και γράφονταν (ναι, και με τα αχρείαστα διαλυτικά στο «φέιγ»), άρα η συμπερίληψή της σε τέτοια λίστα είναι άκυρη, σαν να λέμε ότι οι αρχαίες επιγραφές ήταν κακογραμμένες επειδή όλα τα γράμματα ήταν κεφαλαία και δεν υπήρχαν διαστήματα ανάμεσα στις λέξεις (για να μην πιάσω το βουστροφηδόν):







4. Η αγγελία ζήτησης σερβιτόρας, όχι για την ουσία —άμα βρείτε τέτοια κοπέλα, τόσο ευ, πάρτε την για παντρειά, όχι για σερβιτόρα, φευ· αν και νομίζω ότι η υπερβολή έγινε επίτηδες, παιχνιδιάρικα— αλλά επειδή κάνει τον μέσο περαστικό να κοντοσταθεί, ίσως ν' αναρωτηθεί για ορισμένες λέξεις και πιθανόν, αν είναι περίεργος και φιλομαθής, ν' ανοίξει λεξικό και να μάθει και κάτι παραπάνω:






Στην «ευφρόσυνη» στο τέλος το χάλασαν και την έγραψαν «Ευφροσύνη«, παρασυρμένοι ίσως από την κυρά Φροσύνη ή καμιά Φρόσω, αλλά μπράβο τους για την την «ευθύδικη» και την «εύβουλη».


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2015)

Στη 2η θα έμπαινα και χορηγός! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την προσέγγιση!



daeman said:


> και πιθανόν, αν είναι περίεργος και φιλομαθής, ν' ανοίξει λεξικό και να μάθει και κάτι παραπάνω



Είσαι καλοπροαίρετος και αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 11, 2015)

Πες τα βρε daeman! Ακριβώς τις ίδιες σκέψεις έκανα κι εγώ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 12, 2015)

Δυστυχώς, δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιο να χρησιμοποιούμε εκφράσεις χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε τι σημαίνουν. Δυστυχώς, δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιο και ν' αμειβόμαστε γι' αυτό. Κι έτσι, σύμφωνα με την Aegean, οι ίδιοι οι πρωταγωνιστές ενός show «κλέβουν την παράσταση».


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2015)

Βρέθηκε, λέει, το θρυλικό πλοίο Άγιο Φάντασμα του Ερρίκου του Ε', δηλαδή έτσι αποδίδει το in.gr το Holy Ghost, διότι αν ανοίξουν λεξικό θα πατήσουν τον όρκο αμάθειας που έχουν δώσει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2015)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: Πήρα screenshot, μην χαθούν τα τεκμήρια της ύπαρξης του Αγίου Φαντάσματος.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2015)

sarant said:


> Βρέθηκε, λέει, το θρυλικό πλοίο Άγιο Φάντασμα του Ερρίκου του Ε', δηλαδή έτσι αποδίδει το in.gr το Holy Ghost, διότι αν ανοίξουν λεξικό θα πατήσουν τον όρκο αμάθειας που έχουν δώσει.


  

By the Holy Goat! erm... the Holy Spigot... The Holy Spit it!






Spit it, I say, spit it!


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2015)

daeman said:


> Spit it, I say, spit it!



Give up the ghost! (Παραδώστε το φάντασμα;  )


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Give up the ghost! ...



Out with thee, unholy spirit!






Spit it out. Spill the beans the peas.



in.gr said:


> Τελικά, η έρευνα του καθηγητή ιστορίας Ιαν Φριλ τον οδήγησε στον ποταμό Χαμπλ στο Χάμπσαϊρ όπου αεροφωτογραφίες και άλλα ευρήματα επέτρεψαν τον εντοπισμό του θρυλικού πλοίου θαμμένο κάτω από ένα μεγάλο στρώμα λάσπης.



You could relocate to "Hubshire", Nomansland, you know. 

River Hamble, Hampshire. Βλ. νήμα: *Και Stuart και Hampshire*.

Το ετερόπτωτο «τον εντοπισμό του θρυλικού πλοίου θαμμένο» λες και ήταν ο εντοπισμός θαμμένος δεν το διυλίζω. Εδώ κατάπιαμε ολόκληρο φάντασμα. It's buried under a thick layer of crap.




in.gr said:


> Το «Αγιο Φάντασμα» έλαβε μέρος σε πολλές μάχες από το 1416 ώς το 1420 και η τύχη του στη συνέχεια δεν έγινε γνωστή.


Να δω πλοίο σε μάχη, όχι σε ναυμαχία, κι άλλο τι στον κόσμο!

Καράβια βγήκαν στη στεριά
και πιάσανε τα όρη
Ποιος είδε βάρκα στο Χελμό
στο Μέτσοβο βαπόρι;
Μα του Ερρίκου το καλό
για Χάιλαντς βάζει πλώρη


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2015)

Ξεκαρδιστικότατος, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2015)

in.gr said:


> Το «Αγιο Φάντασμα» έλαβε μέρος σε πολλές μάχες από το 1416 ώς το 1420 *και η τύχη του στη συνέχεια δεν έγινε γνωστή*.



Μα τους χαρίζεσαι, τους χαρίζεσαι. Εκεί χρειαζόταν το κλισέ «και έκτοτε αγνοείται η τύχη του». Μια και υποτίθεται ότι το βρήκαν: «και έκτοτε αγνοούνταν η τύχη του».


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2015)

Η Αόρατη ήταν προνοητική που πήρε οθονιές διότι το άρθρο διορθώθηκε και τώρα λέει Πνεύμα αντί για Φάντασμα. Βέβαια, διορθώθηκαν όσα βλέπει η πεθερά, δηλ. μόνο αυτό και όχι τα άλλα που λέμε εδώ. (Οπότε, μάλλον, το είδαν από το στάτους που έγραψα στο Facebook, όπου είχα μόνο το Φάντασμα)


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Ακούω διαφήμιση ηλεκτροπαραγωγικής εταιρείας. Κάποια δημοπρασία γίνεται και στο τέλος ο δημοπράτης χτυπάει το σφυράκι του και φωνάζει: «Κατοχυρώθηκε!» Ελπίζω οι κανονικοί δημοπράτες να το λένε σωστά: «Κατακυρώθηκε!»


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρες. ...  «Κατοχυρώθηκε!» Ελπίζω οι κανονικοί δημοπράτες να το λένε σωστά: «Κατακυρώθηκε!»



Καλημέρα.

Το μεγάλο ντέρμπι: «Και, ναι, *κατοκυρώθηκε, κυρίες και κύριοι, *κατοκυρώθηκε το γκολ και ο διαιτητής δείχνει τη σέντρα...» 



dharvatis said:


> «...ενώ ο διαιτητής του αγώνος κ. Δαρμένος δείχνει σέντρα, ναι, δείχνει σέντρα και κατοκυρώνει, το κατοκυρώνει το γκολ κυρίες και κύριοι...»
> Χάρρυ Κλυνν, 1979



*κατακυρώνω — κατοχυρώνω*


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2015)

Όχι σοβαρό, απλώς διασκεδαστικό. Κάποιος στο βραδινό δελτίο του Μέγκα να ήθελε άραγε να τρολάρει τον Παναθηναϊκό; (Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν 81-70.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Ένα μεζεδάκι αποδώ, μια και δεν βλέπω να ανέβασε ακόμα ο Σαραντάκος τα δικά του.

Γράφει χτες ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/835125/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/by-courtesy-of-vladimir

Η μυστική σύσκεψη του Μαΐου μάς δείχνει τον δρόμο προς τους δικούς μας Εμμαούς, τη μαρτυρική και ηρωική Βενεζουέλα.

Δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται λάθος, μια και δεν είναι ένας και δυο αυτοί που γράφουν «τους Εμμαούς» και άλλα τέτοια πληθυντικά, παρασυρμένα από το -ους, αλλά το όνομα της κώμης είναι *άκλιτο* _Εμμαούς_ και, επειδή στην Καινή Διαθήκη είναι κώμη, τη βρίσκουμε στο θηλυκό, «η Εμμαούς» (ή «το Εμμαούς», το χωριό Εμμαούς). Και έτσι συνήθως τη χρησιμοποιούμε: η Εμμαούς, της Εμμαούς, την Εμμαούς. Δεν υπάρχει «οι Εμμαούς», ούτε βέβαια «οι Εμμαοί».

Στο μεταξύ ανέβασε κι ο Σαραντάκος. Πάω να διαβάσω.
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/10/17/meze-189/


----------



## Earion (Oct 17, 2015)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω το περιεχόμενο του ιστορικού υπαινιγμού. Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κανείς; (Γιατί βαριέμαι να ρωτώ τον συγγραφέα ).

Η Εμμαούς, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, χρησιμοποιείται από τον Θ. ως σύμβολο ενός ανεπιθύμητου προορισμού (ό,τι φαντάζομαι πως είναι η «μαρτυρική και ηρωική Βενεζουέλα»). Αλλά στη Βίβλο δεν είναι έτσι. Ο λόγος γίνεται για δύο μαθητές του Κυρίου (το όνομα του ενός Κλεόπας) που πορεύονται από την Ιερουσαλήμ προς την κοντινή Εμμαούς το βράδυ της Ανάστασης, συναντούν τον αναστημένο Χριστό χωρίς να τον αναγνωρίσουν, τον προσκαλούν σε δείπνο, και μόνο όταν κάθονται στο τραπέζι κι εκείνος επαναλαμβάνει τις κινήσεις του Μυστικού Δείπνου τα μάτια τους ανοίγουν και αντιλαμβάνονται ποιος είναι. Πού κολλάνε όλα αυτά στα σημερινά δικά μας;








Καραβάτζιο. _Δείπνο στην Εμμαούς_


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2015)

Την Εμμαούς την καταλαβαίνω σαν το μέρος όπου ανοίγουν τα μάτια σου. (Περίπου όπως και στο δρόμο προς τη Δαμασκό. Η διαφορά είναι ότι στη δεύτερη περίπτωση βλέπεις το φως όταν βρίσκεσαι στο δρόμο, στην Εμμαούς η αποκάλυψη έρχεται μέσα στο χωριό.  ) Σε όλα αυτά εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τη... Βενεζουέλα τι γυρεύει. Κανένας δεν έχει βρει το φως του πηγαίνοντας ή φτάνοντας στη Βενεζουέλα.


----------



## rogne (Oct 17, 2015)

Το αντίθετο καταλαβαίνω εγώ (ότι λέει ο Τ. Θ.): ότι στην Εμμαούς, δηλ. στη Βενεζουέλα, (μερικοί πιστεύουν ότι) θα βρούμε τον Χριστό, δηλ. τη σωτηρία, την επανάσταση κλπ. Ακόμα καλύτερα, θα τον βρούμε στον δρόμο, αλλά μόνο όταν φτάσουμε θα δούμε το φως το αληθινό.

*Edit*: Με πρόλαβε ο συνήθης ύποπτος


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 21, 2015)

http://www.protothema.gr/world/arti...exodosei-tous-evraious-alla-na-tous-apelasei/

«Ο Χίτλερ δεν ήθελε να εξοντώσει τους Εβραίους εκείνη την εποχή, ήθελε να τους απελάσει. Και ο Χάτζι Μοχάμεντ Αμίν Αλ-Χουσεϊνί πήγε στον Χίτλερ και του είπε: “Αν τους απελάσεις θα έρθουν εδώ”. *“Και τι πρέπει να κάνω μαζί τους;”*, ρώτησε ο Χίτλερ».​
«_Τι να κάνεις μαζί τους; Να χορέψεις._» απάντησε ο μεταφραστής του Πρώτου Θέματος...


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2015)

Θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε (νήμα) συλλογή με «Λάθη που διορθώθηκαν».




Στο ιστολόγιο του Ρογήρου διάβασα για την απόδοση του diktat ως «δικτατορία». Αντιγράφω από εκεί (όπου γίνεται και σχετική συζήτηση):

Το γαλλικό diktat (που προήλθε από τα γερμανικά) σημαίνει υπαγόρευση (εάν δεν κάνω λάθος οι Γερμανοί χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη και για να δηλώσουν την υπαγόρευση άσκησης ορθογραφίας από τον δάσκαλο στους μαθητές), τελεσίγραφο, όρο (ή όρους) που επιβάλλει μονομερώς ο ισχυρός στον αδύναμο. Δεν σημαίνει "δικτατορία" (η "Καθημερινή" έχει κρατήσει ακόμη τον τίτλο "Σόιμπλε: Δεν υπάρχει γερμανική δικτατορία", ενώ στο εσωτερικό του άρθρου κάπως τα πράγματα έχουν σουλουπωθεί/ στην "Αυγή" όπως διαπίστωσα τα διόρθωσαν προ ολίγου αντικαθιστώντας τη "δικτατορία" με την "υπαγόρευση").
https://www.facebook.com/petros.papakalos.1/posts/1106526086045928​
Εκεί θα βρείτε και το ιστορικό της διόρθωσης. Τώρα στο κείμενο διαβάζουμε: «Ο συμβιβασμός της 13ης Ιουλίου παρουσιάστηκε ως γερμανική εντολή (diktat)», σημειώνει ο Κατρεμέρ. «Δεν υπήρξε γερμανική εντολή», απαντά ο Σόιμπλε. ενώ ο τίτλος έχει αλλάξει σε κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό. 

Το _diktat_ χρησιμοποιείται και στα αγγλικά (με προφορά «ντίκτατ»), παράλληλα με το σημασιολογικά ευρύτερο _dictate_ («ντίκτεϊτ»). Το *rule by diktat / dictate* το λέμε «κυβερνώ με διατάγματα». Πόσο διαφέρει από το *rule by decree*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2015)

Στη διαδικτυακή συζήτηση που προηγήθηκε στο Ρογηράδικο, και στην οποία δεν πρόλαβα να εμπλακώ, :) ένας φουβουφίλος έχει αναφέρει και την άλλη, την πολιτική σημασία που έχει η λέξη στα γερμανικά και συνδέεται με την υπαγόρευση ταπεινωτικών όρων συνθηκολόγησης, ουσιαστικά τη συνομολόγηση μιας οιονεί υποτέλειας. Κλασικά παραδείγματα που αναφέρονται είναι, βέβαια, η Συνθήκη των Βερσαλλιών, αλλά και η παλιότερη (γαλλοπρωσσική) Συνθήκη του Τιλσίτ.

Συνεπώς, ο γερμανικός όρος μπορεί να μην παραπέμπει σε δικτατορία, αλλά μπορεί άνετα να παραπέμπει σε συνθηκολόγηση με όρους υποτέλειας ή σε σκληρή, ταπεινωτική συνθηκολόγηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2015)

Μα οι όροι είναι ομόρριζοι, έτσι δεν είναι; _Δικτάτωρ<λατ. dictator_, από την ριζική λατινική λέξη απ' όπου προκύπτουν και οι αγγλικές _diction_, _dictionary_, _dictate_, _abdicate_, _dedicate_, _indicate_, _verdict_, _addict_, _jurisdiction_, κ.α. _Dictator_ στην αρχαία Ρώμη, με πληροφορεί το etymonline ότι ήταν δικαστής με απόλυτη εξουσία και παρεμπιπτόντως το λατινικό _dicere_ είναι ομόρριζο του επίσης λατινικού _digitus_, τα οποία είναι ΠΙΕ ομόρριζα του _δείχνω_ και του _δικάζω_. Όλες αυτές οι λέξεις έχουν κοινή ΠΙΕ καταγωγή.

Μάλλον τα _diktat _και _δικτατορία _θα έπρεπε να μπούνε στο νήμα με τις ψευδόφιλες.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2015)

Από την ανακοίνωση των δημοσιογράφων της ΕΡΤ:
Το άρθρο 9 που καθορίζει μίνιμουμ πλαφόν εργαζομένων (και όχι ταβάνι) που πρέπει να απασχολεί κάθε κανάλι, δηλαδή ότι ένα ενημερωτικό κανάλι εθνικής εμβέλειας, πρέπει να απασχολεί τουλάχιστον 400 εργαζόμενους. Αυτό το μίνιμουμ πλαφόν θεωρήθηκε από την ΕΣΗΕΑ ότι ευνοεί τις απολύσεις ; Η μόνη λογική απαίτηση εκ μέρους ενός σωματείου θα ήταν να ζητάει αύξηση του πλαφόν, όχι απάλειψη του.​
Κάποιος να εξηγήσει στους πολυμαθέστατους αυτούς τύπους ότι "πλαφόν" σημαίνει ταβάνι, οροφή, άρα δεν υπάρχει μίνιμουμ πλαφόν, υπάρχει μόνο πλαφόν, δηλαδή ανώτατο όριο. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι και άλλοι μπορεί να το λένε, αλλά αυτοί έχουν και πλάκα που βάζουν μέσα σε παρένθεση "και όχι ταβάνι".

Στην ουσία αυτό που λένε δηλαδή είναι: Μίνιμουμ ταβάνι εργαζομένων (και όχι ταβάνι). Ή μίνιμουμ ανώτατο όριο εργαζομένων. Από την πόλη έρχομαι και στην κορφή κανέλλα.

Αλλά είπαμε, δεν ανοίγουν λεξικά επειδή τους το απαγορεύει η αξιοπρέπειά τους:πλαφόν το [plafón] Ο (άκλ.) : το ανώτατο όριο, που τίθεται ως περιορισμός και που δεν επιτρέπεται να ξεπεραστεί· η οροφή. || (οικον.) το ανώτατο όριο, ο περιορισμός που τίθεται σε ένα οικονομικό μέγεθος: _Οι τιμές / οι δαπάνες / οι μισθοί / οι αυξήσεις δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνούν το ~.

_​Εναλλακτικά θα μπορούσαν να γράψουν "το κατώτατο όριο", αλλά τότε θα τους κατηγορούσαμε ότι ξέρουν γράμματα κι αυτό δεν το θέλουν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μάλλον τα _diktat _και _δικτατορία _θα έπρεπε να μπούνε στο νήμα με τις ψευδόφιλες.



Μου πέρασε η σκέψη, αλλά το θεώρησα υπερβολικό. Όπως δεν θα έβαζα ότι άλλο dictate «υπαγορεύω» και άλλο dictator «δικτάτορας».


----------



## rogne (Oct 23, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Εναλλακτικά θα μπορούσαν να γράψουν "το ελάχιστο όριο", αλλά τότε θα τους κατηγορούσαμε ότι ξέρουν γράμματα κι αυτό δεν το θέλουν.



Καλή αφορμή αυτή: έχω δει πάρα πολλά "πλαφόν = κατώτατο (ή και σκέτο) όριο" μέσα στα χρόνια, τόσο που να σκέφτεσαι ότι οι έννοιες του ταβανιού και του πατώματος έχουν γίνει τελείως σχετικές...

ΥΓ. Α, βρήκα ένα ιστορικό, που με λίγη καλή θέληση διαβάζεται και έτσι και αλλιώς (και προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για κάτι "χρημπατα" και "ελεχθεί"): «Αν όλοι οι μέτοχοι που είναι μαζί μου μείνουν συντεταγμένοι, *δεν υπάρχει πλαφόν*, ούτε πρόβλημα για τα χρημπατα που πρέπει να μπαίνουν κάθε χρόνο. Από τη διαδικασία, με κοινά αποδεκτούς όρους, θα προκύψει το νούμερο. *Εμείς δεν δεχόμαστε κανένα νούμερο (σ.σ. των 60 εκατ) για καμία βάση*, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε αν θα είναι περισσότερα ή λιγότερα. Για μια εταιρία που δεν έχει ελεχθεί ποτέ και σε μια εταιρία που έχει πολλά ερωτηματικά, με κορυφαίο το γήπεδο. Αν θέλετε να κάνουμε σοβαρή διαδικασία, ελάτε, αν όχι, καλή σας τύχη».


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2015)

Θέλει λίγη δουλίτσα να κοιτάξει κανείς τα ευρήματα με «κατώτατο πλαφόν» για να καταλήξει σε μοναδικά ευρήματα, αλλά είναι φανερό ότι κάποιοι μη γαλλομαθείς έχουν καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι πλαφόν = όριο, ανώτατο ή κατώτατο. Προφανώς, όποιος ξέρει λίγα γαλλικούλια ή έχει πλαφονιέρα, προσπαθεί να το αποφύγει το λάθος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 24, 2015)

rogne said:


> Καλή αφορμή αυτή: έχω δει πάρα πολλά "πλαφόν = κατώτατο (ή και σκέτο) όριο" μέσα στα χρόνια, τόσο που να σκέφτεσαι ότι οι έννοιες του ταβανιού και του πατώματος έχουν γίνει τελείως σχετικές...



Είναι σχετικές. Σε μια οικοδομή όλα τα ταβάνια είναι και πατώματα εκτός από το πρώτο πάτωμα και το τελευταίο ταβάνι.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2015)

Δηλαδή, όταν βρίσκεσαι στο σπίτι σου, δεν ξέρεις αν πατάς στο πάτωμα ή στο ταβάνι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 24, 2015)

Δεν είναι μερικές φορές που δεν ξέρεις πού πατείς και πού βρίσκεσαι; :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 24, 2015)

Ξεκίνησα να γράψω για το μήνυμα που ακούγεται στο μετρό της Αθήνας όταν πλησιάζει στο σταθμό του Ελληνικού και έμπλεξα με τις λέξεις. Για να τα πω από την αρχή:
Το μήνυμα: Next station Elliniko. End of train (line). Passengers are requested to disembark. 
Ή κάπως έτσι, γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι άκουσα αυτό στην παρένθεση. 
Αυτό το disembark δεν μου καθότανε καλά, αφού χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για πλοία και ναι μεν το Ελληνικό είναι κοντά στη θάλασσα αλλά δεν βγαίνεις από το τρένο στη βάρκα- ούτε το τέλος της γραμμής του τρένου, που μου θύμισε κάτι παλιά γουέστερν που βρίσκεται ο άλλος στη μέση του πουθενά ενώ το τρένο απομακρύνεται, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα γούστου. 
Στο μετρό του Λονδίνου πριν γίνει η απλοποίηση της γλώσσας, τότε που τα τρένα αναχωρούσαν (the train is about to depart) και δεν έφευγαν (the train is about to leave), ήταν ξεκάθαροι: 
board επιβιβάζομαι
alight from αποβιβάζομαι
Και μετά ανακάλυψα ότι άλλοι αγγλόφωνοι λαοί έχουν λέξεις όπως deboard, detrain κλπ, οπότε σήκωσα τα χέρια ψηλά. 

ΥΓ Και μετά έδωσα προσοχή στα αγγλικά της ΟΑ και μου πέρασε ο καημός- μπορεί να μην υπάρχει η Ολυμπιακή όπως την ξέραμε, αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμα κάποιες παλιές αεροσυνοδοί της που μιλάνε τη γλώσσα. 
Λέιντις εντ τζεντμαν, γουι γους γιου ε πλεζ ταιμ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2015)

Στην Ελλάδα, όπου τα αγγλικά αφορούν όλους τους ξένους, δεν θα έβαζα ιδιωματικά ή δύσκολα αγγλικά. Επομένως, ούτε disembark ούτε alight. Θα έβαζα ένα απλό: Passengers are requested to leave the train.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2015)

Κι αυτό λογικό. Ή πιο απλά, Please leave the train. 
Και μια που λέμε για τα ελληνικά των ανακοινώσεων, κοίταζα πάλι το φιλμάκι που παιζει η Ετζίαν πριν την αναχώρηση που εξηγεί τα περί ασφάλειας της πτήσης κλπ και οι (υποθέτω) ηθοποιοί/ εκφωνητές έτρωγαν το ε σε περιπτώσεις όπως:
παρακαλούμε να δώστε προσοχή
(οι υπότιτλοι έγραφαν παρακαλώ να δώσετε προσοχή)
να δέστε τη ζώνη σας
(οι υποτιτλοι έγραφαν να δέσετε)
πάρτε, δώστε, αφήστε κλπ
(οι υπότιτλοι έγραφαν κλπ κλπ)
Κι η απορία μου είναι: αφού το γράφουν, γιατί δεν το διαβάζουν;


----------



## rogne (Oct 28, 2015)

Η έλξη της προστακτικής...


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2015)

Εγώ θα το έλεγα περισσότερο έλξη της στερεοελλαδίτικης διαλέκτου (όι, μανόλαμ).


----------



## daeman (Oct 28, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ξεκίνησα να γράψω για το μήνυμα που ακούγεται στο μετρό της Αθήνας όταν πλησιάζει στο σταθμό του Ελληνικού και έμπλεξα με τις λέξεις. Για να τα πω από την αρχή:
> Το μήνυμα: Next station Elliniko. End of train (line). Passengers are requested to disembark.
> ...



Τα ίδια και στο λεωφορείο (Χ95) από και προς το (νέο) αεροδρόμιο, γραπτώς: disembark.

Μέχρι τώρα πηγαίναμε στα λιμάνια για να μπαρκάρουμε και να ξεμπαρκάρουμε. Τώρα και στα αεροδρόμια (σόρι, αερολιμένες), λεωφορειόθεν και μετρόθεν. Κοπιπάστα από τα καράβια (όπου το disembark και ακούγεται και γράφεται, ορθώς) το πήραν, μου φαίνεται —και το (ε)ξάπλωσαν.

Σε καινούργιο μπάρκο μπήκα (3χ)
και στ' αεροδρόμι βγήκα






Πάρε*,* βούρλο, πέρασέ τα (3χ)
κι όπως σου 'ρθει εσένα ειπέ τα

Ψαράδες - Μαρίκα Παπαγκίκα


----------



## Katsik35 (Oct 29, 2015)

Τι μαθαίνει λοιπόν κανείς από τη Βικιπαίδεια!
«Η Σύνοδος εξέδωσε καταδίκες για αυτές που όρισε ως Προτεσταντικές αιρέσεις την εποχή της Μεταρρύθμισης και όρισε τις διδασκαλίες της Εκκλησίας στα θέματα των Γραφών και της Παράδοσης, του Προπατορικού Αμαρτήματος, των Μυστηρίων της Θείας Ευχαριστίας κατά την Ιερή Μάζα και τον εορτασμό των αγίων. Εξέδωσε πολυάριθμα διατάγματα μεταρρύθμισης.»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2015)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Ας το απαθανατίσουμε πριν διορθωθεί:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 29, 2015)

Και τώρα ας το διορθώσουμε. :)
Ίσως θέλει κάποια επαναδιατύπωση, αλλά τουλάχιστον σκότωσα το τέρας. 

Επιστρέφοντας στα προηγούμενα, εκείνο το disembark μου είχε χτυπήσει κι εμένα κάπως, κι όταν μπήκα να ποστάρω βρήκα ότι είχε ήδη σχολιαστεί. Μπαρκάραμε όλοι μαζί, ως φαίνεται.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2015)

Περί disembark, τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, όχι, δε χρειάζεται να "μιλάμε διεθνή αγγλικά". Το alight μας κάνει. Αν κάποιος δεν το ξέρει και το ακούσει πρώτη φορά δεν τρέχει και τίποτα. Μήπως με το disembark καταλαβαίνει περισσοτερα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2015)

Δεν έχει μεζεδάκια σήμερα ο Σαραντάκος και κάτι πρέπει να κάνω για το σύνδρομο στέρησης. Να μια πολύ μικρή συγκομιδή από το διάβασμα της χτεσινής Καθημερινής. Δυστυχώς, καταπιάνομαι με λεπτομέρειες.


Το κύριο άρθρο αρχίζει:
Η ιστορία εκδικείται πολλές φορές.

Δεν μου αρέσει η θέση της επιρρηματικής φράσης: είναι σαν να λέει «Η ιστορία εκδικείται όχι μία αλλά πολλές φορές». Καλύτερα: «Η ιστορία πολλές φορές εκδικείται». 
-
Ο Θ. Γεωργακόπουλος δημοσιεύει στην Καθημερινή της Παρασκευής άρθρα που ξεφεύγουν από τα συνηθισμένα ζητήματα. Στο χτεσινό του («Κι αν έρθει η ανάπτυξη, ποιος θα την κάνει;») με ενόχλησε μια επανάληψη: 
Επιπλέον, έχουμε πλέον ένα από τα υψηλότερα ποσοστά ανεργίας στον κόσμο.
-
Αμέσως πριν απ’ αυτό κοντοστάθηκα σε τούτο:
αλλά είμαστε συνολικά 40οι από 124 χώρες παγκοσμίως.

«40οι»; Λόγω τιμής, το διάβασα «Σαραντάκοι»!
«Τεσσαρακοστοί» θέλει να πει. Αν είχε γράψει «40οί», ίσως θα το είχα καταλάβει με την πρώτη. Ξέρω μεταφραστή που, όταν του διορθώνουν το «20ος» σε «20ός», λέει «Όχι, η γραμματική τα θέλει χωρίς τόνο». Συνάδελφε, η γραμματική δεν κάνει ειδική αναφορά, αλλά, όπου έχει αντίστοιχη περίπτωση, γράφει 20ός/20ό/20ού.
-
Σε άλλο άρθρο διάβασα για «*εθελουσίες* αναχωρήσεις». Μας ταλαιπωρούν ενίοτε τα κατεβάσματα του τόνου της καθαρεύουσας. Έτσι, αν έχεις κρατήσει από την καθαρεύουσα την «εθελουσία», ξεχνάς ότι ο τόνος κατέβαινε λόγω μακρού α και τον κατεβάζεις κι εκεί που δεν πρέπει, στο βραχύ ε. Έχουμε νήματα για κάποιους τέτοιους παρατονισμούς, όπως για το *_επισταμένα_ και το *_Ερεχθείο_.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5779-Πού-πηγαίνει-αυτός-ο-τόνος
Παρωνυχίδες...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel said:


> Παρωνυχίδες...


Ε, ναι. Μπροστά στο εκτίθει, όλα τα άλλα είναι παρωνυχίδες.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Oct 31, 2015)

*Απολύθηκε η διερμηνέας της νοηματικής, που ειρωνεύτηκε το «εκτίθει» του Τσίπρα!*

ΜΟΥΦΑΝΕΤ, 30 Οκτωβρίου 2015 :twit::twit::twit:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 3, 2015)

Εχτές παρακολούθησα την πρώτη ταινία του φετινού κύκλου προβολών ταινιών του σύγχρονου Ισπανικού κινηματογράφου στο Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες. Δυστυχώς ο δαίμονας των υποτίτλων με ακολούθησε και εκεί. Στην αρχή προσπάθησα να τον αγνοήσω, αλλά φαίνεται ότι η πάθησή μου είναι σοβαρή, γιατί στο τέλος δεν άντεξα και σημείωσα όσα λάθη θυμόμουν. Έστειλα στο Ινστιτούτο ένα μήνυμα όπου τους ενημερώνω και τους ρίχνω την ιδέα να τσεκάρουν οι ίδιοι τους υπότιτλους πριν τους προβάλλουν (ο υποτιτλισμός έγινε με εξωτερική ανάθεση σε εταιρεία). 

Η ταινία λεγόταν _Vivir es fácil con los ojos cerrados_, αναφορά σε στίχο του τραγουδιού _Strawberry fields forever_. Ορίστε τα λαθάκια που εντόπισα, με προτάσεις διόρθωσης μέσα σε αγκύλες:

*¡Qué graciosa! *=> **Πολύ χαριτωμένη!* [->*Πολύ έξυπνο! / Πολύ αστείο!*]
Βεβαίως _graciosa _σημαίνει _χαριτωμένη_, αλλά σημαίνει επίσης αυτήν που κάνει αστεία ή λέει εξυπνάδες. Στον συγκεκριμένο διάλογο δεν γίνεται αναφορά στις χάρες τις κοπέλας, αλλά στην εξυπνάδα που μόλις είπε. Της λέει δηλαδή κάτι σαν "Μωρέ, πολύ έξυπνη είσαι!" αλλά αυτό αφ' ενός είναι μακρυνάρι, αφ' ετέρου δεν είναι η πρώτη φράση που θα σκεφτόταν ένας Έλληνας κτγμ, γι' αυτό πρότεινα κάτι πιο σύντομο και to the point (αν ήταν αρσενικού γένους, θα πρότεινα "Εξυπνάκια!"). 

*los niños presumen *(de saber la letra de las canciones) => **τα παιδιά κάνουν *(ότι ξέρουν τους στίχους) [->*τα παιδιά καμαρώνουν *(που ξέρουν τους στίχους)]
Νομίζω ότι εδώ έγινε μπέρδεμα μεταξύ _presumir _και _pretender_, σε συνδυασμό με μπέρδεμα μεταξύ του _pretender _ (=προσπαθώ, επιχειρώ) και του αγγλικού _pretend_ (παριστάνω, υποκρίνομαι).

(el director y los técnicos) *van *(al cine) => **φεύγουν* [->*πηγαίνουν*]
Εδώ μάλλον μπερδεύτηκε μεταξύ του_ van_ (πηγαίνουν) και του _se van _(φεύγουν). Όμως από τα συμφραζόμενα η σημασία έπρεπε να είναι διαφανής.

*pedir perdón / disculparse* => **απολογείσαι *[->*ζητάς συγγνώμη*]
Το κλασικό μπέρδεμα της ελληνικής λέξης _απολογούμαι _ με το αγγλικό _apologize_. Για να φτάνουν στο σημείο Έλληνες φυσικοί ομιλητές, και δη μεταφραστές, να το χρησιμοποιούν με την έννοια του _ζητώ συγγνώμη_, φαντάζομαι πως όπου να 'ναι θα μπει και στα λεξικά, αν δεν μπήκε ήδη. Εγώ πάντως εξακολουθώ να το έχω στη λίστα με τα λάθη.

*ni se te ocurra *=> **αυτά συμβαίνουν *[->*ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι*]
Σύγχιση μεταξύ _ocurre_ (συμβαίνει) και _se me ocurre _ (κάνω μια σκέψη, έχω μια ιδέα).

*higos chumbos *=> **αχλάδια κάκτου *[->*φραγκόσυκα*]
Εδώ φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιήθηκε κυριολεκτική μετάφραση του αγγλικού _prickly pear_. Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιον λόγο. Είναι πανεύκολο να πας στην Ισπανική Wikipedia και από εκεί στην Ελληνική  στο αντίστοιχο λήμμα.

Όλα αυτά μου έφεραν δύο σκέψεις στο μυαλό. 

Πρώτον, ότι είναι κρίμα ένα Ινστιτούτο διεθνούς φήμης, εξαρτώμενο από το Ισπανικό Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών και επιφορτισμένο με την διάδοση του ισπανικού πολιτισμού και της ισπανικής γλώσσας, να εκτίθεται έτσι.

Δεύτερον, ότι από τη μια κυκλοφορούν λάθος υπότιτλοι όχι μόνο σε δευτεροκλασάτα κανάλια αλλά και σε σοβαρά ιδρύματα, και από την άλλη εγώ δεν βρίσκω πελάτες. 

Ξέρω, είμαι γκρινιάρα και εγωίστρια. 



Spoiler



Συγκρατούμαι για να μην πω κακιούλες για τις αμοιβές των υποτιτλιστών και για το ποιοι δέχονται να εργαστούν με τέτοιες αμοιβές, υπό τι συνθήκες πίεσης χρόνου θα δουλέψουν προκειμένου να μην μπουν μέσα οικονομικά και τι αποτέλεσμα να περιμένει κανείς, διότι δεν γνωρίζω η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία τι αμοιβές δίνει ούτε οι μεταφραστές της τι προσόντα έχουν και υπό ποιες συνθήκες εργάζονται. Ας μην κρίνουμε από μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2015)

Katsik35 said:


> Τι μαθαίνει λοιπόν κανείς από τη Βικιπαίδεια!
> «Η Σύνοδος εξέδωσε καταδίκες για αυτές που όρισε ως Προτεσταντικές αιρέσεις την εποχή της Μεταρρύθμισης και όρισε τις διδασκαλίες της Εκκλησίας στα θέματα των Γραφών και της Παράδοσης, του Προπατορικού Αμαρτήματος, των Μυστηρίων της Θείας Ευχαριστίας κατά την *Ιερή Μάζα* και τον εορτασμό των αγίων. Εξέδωσε πολυάριθμα διατάγματα μεταρρύθμισης.»


:lol: :lol:

Μα την Ιερή Μάζα του Ιπτάμενου Μακαρονοτέρατος! Βοήθειά μας.






Pastafari! Di food fula itality. Irie, say I and I. Praise the irator inna this ya iwa.


Και μα το Άγιο Φάντασμα! 



daeman said:


> sarant said:
> 
> 
> > Βρέθηκε, λέει, το θρυλικό πλοίο Άγιο Φάντασμα του Ερρίκου του Ε', δηλαδή έτσι αποδίδει το in.gr το Holy Ghost, διότι αν ανοίξουν λεξικό θα πατήσουν τον όρκο αμάθειας που έχουν δώσει.
> ...



Holy cow! Holy goat! Holy balls! Holy meatballs! 

Warning. The Surgeon General warns: expired product use is dangerous as it can lead to mass hallucination.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 3, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Έστειλα στο Ινστιτούτο ένα μήνυμα όπου τους ενημερώνω και τους ρίχνω την ιδέα να τσεκάρουν οι ίδιοι τους υπότιτλους πριν τους προβάλλουν (ο υποτιτλισμός έγινε με εξωτερική ανάθεση σε εταιρεία).


Μου απάντησαν κιόλας, ευγενέστατοι, εξήγησαν ότι την συγκεκριμένη ταινία την πήραν με τους υπότιτλους ως είχαν από την ελληνική εταιρεία διανομής Weirdwave και δεν είχαν δυνατότητα διόρθωσης, ενώ οι επόμενες που έχουν γίνει με ανάθεση από τους ίδιους, είναι διορθωμένες και από τους ίδιους. Κρίμα πάντως, δημιουργείται μια άσχημη εντύπωση.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 3, 2015)

Δηλαδή, η εταιρεία διανομής Weirdwave έστειλε στους κινηματογράφους την ταινία με λανθασμένους υποτίτλους. Μάλιστα. Δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά. Ξέρουμε και εταιρεία διανομής που ανέθετε τον υποτιτλισμό στη γραμματέα των γραφείων της.


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> *higos chumbos *=> **αχλάδια κάκτου *[->*φραγκόσυκα*]
> Εδώ φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιήθηκε κυριολεκτική μετάφραση του αγγλικού _prickly pear_. Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιον λόγο. Είναι πανεύκολο να πας στην Ισπανική Wikipedia και από εκεί στην Ελληνική στο αντίστοιχο λήμμα.
> ...



By the prickly balls! Για ποιο λόγο; Μετάφραση μέσω αγγλικού βρομάει από μακριά, γιατί ο ισπανόφωνος θα μύριζε το higo σύκο. Για να μη λέμε τα σύκα αχλάδια.



AoratiMelani said:


> ... Η ταινία λεγόταν _Vivir es fácil con los ojos cerrados_, αναφορά σε στίχο του τραγουδιού _Strawberry fields forever_. ... Δυστυχώς ο δαίμονας των υποτίτλων με ακολούθησε και εκεί. Στην αρχή προσπάθησα να τον αγνοήσω, αλλά φαίνεται ότι η πάθησή μου είναι σοβαρή, γιατί στο τέλος δεν άντεξα και σημείωσα όσα λάθη θυμόμουν. ...



Living is easy with their eyes closed
misunderstanding all they see... 

It's getting hard to see a film when it freaks you out
it matters very much to me

Let me take you down, 'cause I'm going to Prickly Pear Fields
Nothing is real and nothing to get hungabout
Just the prickling



AoratiMelani said:


> Μου απάντησαν κιόλας, ευγενέστατοι, εξήγησαν ότι την συγκεκριμένη ταινία την πήραν με τους υπότιτλους ως είχαν από την ελληνική εταιρεία διανομής Weirdwave και δεν είχαν δυνατότητα διόρθωσης...



Weird indeed, that wave.




Alexandra said:


> ... Μάλιστα. Δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά. Ξέρουμε και εταιρεία διανομής που ανέθετε τον υποτιτλισμό στη γραμματέα των γραφείων της.



Weird but not rare, unfortunately.


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2015)

...
Google Translate error sees Spanish town advertise clitoris festival

Organisers in As Pontes ‘quite surprised’ to learn food festival celebrating Galician vegetable grelo had been mistranslated

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...es-spain-clitoris-food-festival-grelo-galicia


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 4, 2015)

daeman said:


> By the prickly balls! Για ποιο λόγο; Μετάφραση μέσω αγγλικού βρομάει από μακριά, γιατί ο ισπανόφωνος θα μύριζε το higo σύκο. Για να μη λέμε τα σύκα αχλάδια.


Άσε, αυτό ήταν που με τσίγκλισε περισσότερο. Σαν αγκάθι στην καρδιά μου. Ο καλός μου έχει μεγαλώσει σε μια γειτονιά του Λας Πάλμας που λέγεται Las Chumberas. Αφήνω που φυσικά τα Κανάρια είναι γεμάτα φραγκοσυκιές. Οπότε έχω ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία στα φραγκόσυκα. Τσιμπάνε τα άτιμα! 

Και καλά μετάφραση μέσω αγγλικών, να το δεχτώ. Έχει δει κανείς ποτέ αχλάδια σε κάκτους; Έχει ακούσει ποτέ του για αχλάδια κάκτων; Δεν βλέπει την εικόνα στην ταινία; Η μη ισπανόφωνη φίλη που καθόταν δίπλα μου, μόλις το είδε είπε "Μα αχλάδι το φραγκόσυκο;" Εξάλλου στην εποχή του ιντερνέτου ζούμε, μια ταμπλέτα, ένα λαπιτόπι δεν έχει; Είναι δυνατόν να μην προλαβαίνει ούτε δύο κλικ να κάνει; Τέσπα.

“It’s become a means – albeit a very odd means – of promoting our festival.”
Δεν υπάρχει κακή δημοσιότητα, λέμε. Μου θύμισε το άρθρο ενός φίλου με τίτλο "Όσφρηση και Σεξ". Όλα επιτρέπονται στον έρωτα και στη διαφήμιση!


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... Οπότε έχω ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία στα φραγκόσυκα. Τσιμπάνε τα άτιμα!



Τσιμπούνε, μα 
Σα γινωθεί φραγκόσυκο, δεν τα ψηφώ τ' αγκάθια
να το γευτώ ορέγομαι, ξυπνούνε μου τα πάθια




AoratiMelani said:


> ... “It’s become a means – albeit a very odd means – of promoting our festival.”
> Δεν υπάρχει κακή δημοσιότητα, λέμε. Μου θύμισε το άρθρο ενός φίλου με τίτλο "Όσφρηση και Σεξ". Όλα επιτρέπονται στον έρωτα και στη διαφήμιση!


Από το νήμα: *getting talked about (??)*:



Zazula said:


> Συναφή με το παραπάνω για το bad publicity:
> 
> There is no such thing as bad publicity except your own obituary.
> Brendan Behan
> Irish author & dramatist (1923 - 1964)​



Η γιορτή της λαχανίδας > γιορτή της κλειτορίδας
Η γιορτή του σαμπρόκολου > γιορτή του ...

Μα πώς να δεις καζάντια άμα σε λένε rapini, broccoli di rape; 

It meant the town’s “_Feria do grelo_” or rapini festival – held every February with tastings and awards for the best grelos – became “_Feria clítoris_” in Spanish.

The translated announcement read: “The clitoris is one of the typical products of Galician cuisine. Since 1981 ... the festival has made the clitoris one of the star products of its local gastronomy.”

García said the translation error was likely on the town’s official website for months before it was noticed late last week.

She believed the online translation tool mistook the Galician word for the Portuguese version, which refers to the vegetable but also can be used as slang for clitoris.
[...]
http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...es-spain-clitoris-food-festival-grelo-galicia

Εκτός αν γίνει καμιά γιορτή βαρβατιού ζαρζαβατιού στην Κλειτορία και κουνηθεί η αχλαδιά, μια που λέγαμε για (φραγκο-)σύκα που έγιναν αχλάδια. Prickly-cum-pears.

*and wish his mistress were that kind of fruit

*Αχ με γέλασε και μια μικρή κοντούλα και μελαχρινή
Αχ έλα, μικρή. Δεν έρχομαι, μεγάλωσα και ντρέπομαι


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2015)

Την σκληρή πραγματικότητα που αντιμετωπίζουν η Μυτιλήνη, η Λέσβος και τα άλλα... νησιά της Ελλάδας, είπε πώς είδε το πρωί της Πέμπτης ο κ.Τσίπρας
(πηγή)

(Κέα ή Τζια; Ποσειδωνία ή Ντελαγκράτσια; Ιράν ή Ιρακ; Ιδού η απορία...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2015)

Έλα, υπερβολές. Είναι διαζευκτικό «ή». Η Μυτιλήνη ή Λέσβος, για να καταλαβαίνει και ο Σούλτς. Όπως η Σαντορίνη ή Θήρα, η Ζάκυνθος ή Τζάντε κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2015)

Βλέπω ο Τσίπρας εξελίσσεται σε Τζώρτζ Ντάμπια. 
Ωραία, θα έχουμε να ασχολούμαστε με tsiprisms.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έλα, υπερβολές. Είναι διαζευκτικό «ή». Η Μυτιλήνη ή Λέσβος, για να καταλαβαίνει και ο Σούλτς. Όπως η Σαντορίνη ή Θήρα, η Ζάκυνθος ή Τζάντε κλπ.


Α, να μη σου πω το άλλο που άκουγα σήμερα στο ραδιόφωνο, για κάποιον που μιλάει λουξεμβουργιανά, καναδέζικα και βελγικά 

Edit: μόλις έπεσε και το κατοστάρικο για τον άνωθι Γεώργιο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2015)

Καναδέζικα του Κεμπέκ ή της Αλμπέρτας; :devil:

Τα λουξεμβουργιανά είναι αναγνωρισμένη γλώσσα, πάντως.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2015)

Εννοεί διαλέκτους της γαλλικής. 
Γαλλικά καναδέζικα
Γαλλικά βελγικά
Γαλλικά λουξεμβουργιανά


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εννοεί διαλέκτους της γαλλικής.


Εγώ εννοούσα τον π/θ μας, που ευχήθηκε στους πρόσφυγες που έφυγαν χθες για Λουξεμβούργο να μάθουν τη γλώσσα του Λουξεμβούργου (που από ό,τι κατάλαβα δεν ήξερε ποια ήταν, αλλά τώρα θα 'ρθει ο γιατρός να μου την ξαναπεί :))


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2015)

Μπα, θα κατάλαβε ότι μοιάζει με κάτι γερμανικό επειδή ήταν παρών και ο ΥπΕξ του Δουκάτου, που χαιρέτισε κι αυτός (γερμανιστί) -- τον άκουσα στη γερμανική τηλεόραση, όπου το ιβέντ έπαιξε σε όλα τα δελτία με ελαφρώς ειρωνικά σχόλια για τις έξι οικογένειες και τους 30 ανθρώπους και όλο το επίσημο κηφηναριό που παραβρέθηκε και χαιρέτισε...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2015)

Θα περίμενα κάποιος που ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει τα προσόντα για να κάνει μεταφράσεις να ξέρει ότι η λέξη «office» δεν μεταφράζεται μόνο «γραφείο». Κάπου έχουμε ακούσει και για τα "οφίκια", διάολε.

Στο House of Cards, στην ΟΤΕ ΤV, μάθαμε ότι ο αντιπρόεδρος ορκίζεται να εκτελεί τα καθήκοντα του γραφείου στο οποίο πρόκειται να εισέλθει. Τώρα τι καθήκοντα τού έχουν αναθέσει στο γραφείο, θα σας γελάσω: φέρνει καφέδες, ποτίζει τις γλάστρες ή ανοίγει την αλληλογραφία;

“I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter: So help me God.”


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Θα περίμενα κάποιος που ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει τα προσόντα για να κάνει μεταφράσεις να ξέρει ότι η λέξη «office» δεν μεταφράζεται μόνο «γραφείο». ...



Με αυτή τη λογική, official = γραφειακός και officer = γραφιάς.  Και το term of office θα το πούνε _τέρμα του γραφείου; 
_Τέρμα δεξιά ή τέρμα αριστερά; Όπως μπαίνεις ή όπως βγαίνεις; Παναγία μου, μπαινόβγαινε! 

Μπράβο, σκιτζήδες οφιτσιάλοι. Οτέποτε. *Αξίωμα*, ωρέ κολλυβογραφιάδες, αξίωμα, που να μην αξιωνόσασταν.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2015)

...
Παλιό, πενταετίας ήδη, αλλά ερεθιστικό:

*Romanian version of Samsung Galaxy Tab comes came with Porn

*





Shoppers looking to buy the Romanian version of Samsung’s upcoming tablet, the Galaxy Tab, might have reason to get the vapors or an acute problem standing up thanks to a localization gaffe that puts a big “PORN” button on the Galaxy Tab’s home screen.

Spotted by Mobilissimo, the Romanian localization of the Galaxy Tab’s operating system translates the Home icon as “Porn.” The gaffe is simply a translation mistake coupled with an unfortunate abbreviation. In Romania, the word for Home is “Pornire,” so one of Samsung’s engineers obviously decided to shorten that to fit into the UI space alotted… with hysterical results.

No one knows if Samsung will spot and correct the mistake before they begin to sell the Galaxy Tab in Romania. Does anyone know if “porn” means the same thing in Romanian?
[...]


*pornire* (Romanian): 


the act of starting (up)
inducement, motive
impulse, outburst, passion
porn (En) = pornograf (Ro)


Home is where the porn is
Home is so remote
Home is just a blunder
Sticking in my throat

Home is hard to swallow
Home is like a rock
Home is good porn living
Home is - I forgot

Let's go to your place...




daeman said:


> ...
> Home is where the heart is - Lene Lovich
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Κλείνοντας το σημερινό του πεντάλεπτο για τη γλώσσα στο Βήμα FM, ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης έκανε τη σύσταση να αντικαθιστούμε το _ονλάιν_ με το _έγγραμμος_, να λέμε π.χ. _έγγραμμη επικοινωνία_. 

Η πρότασή του λημματογραφείται στο ΛΝΕΓ, εδώ και δύο τουλάχιστον εκδόσεις, αλλά δεν έχουν αντιληφθεί ότι δεν έχει πιάσει, αν κρίνει κανείς από τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο. Αν κάποιος αντίστοιχος ελληνικός όρος έχει σχετική απήχηση, αυτός είναι ο *επιγραμμικός* (ΕΛΕΤΟ, ΕΕ). Οπωσδήποτε, οι καλύτερες λύσεις είναι με το *διαδικτυακός*, που είναι κοινής αποδοχής. Δεν είναι σωστό να επαναφέρονται από το ραδιόφωνο λύσεις που έχουν φάει τα ψωμιά τους.

Παλιότερη σχετική εγγραφή:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=174875&viewfull=1#post174875


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2015)

Πάντως, ακόμα και γι' αυτό το _επιγραμμικός_ έχω ακούσει εξάψαλμο από πελάτη για την κακή ποιότητα της μετάφρασης που πήρε και αυτολεξεί «μα τι αηδίες είναι αυτές, γιατί δεν έγραψαν “διαδικτυακός”;»


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2015)

Να σου απαντήσω επιγραμμικά ή επιγραμματικά;


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2015)

Πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι τα παλιά χρόνια, πρό διαδικτύου, μιλάμε για δεκαετία '70 εν Ελλάδι, οι τράπεζες ή μάλλον τα υποκαταστήματά τους να είναι ονλάιν. 
Δηλαδή παλεύουμε να ξεριζώσουμε μια λέξη ξένη η οποία έχει δεκαετίες εδώ, χωρίς να προσφέρουμε καλές εναλλακτικές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 11, 2015)

Το πιο τραγικό είναι που λημματογραφείται η πρόταση του Μπαμπινιώτη στο λεξικό του. Τα λεξικά υποτίθεται ότι καταγράφουν την υπάρχουσα χρήση της γλώσσας, όχι ό,τι φαντασιώνεται ή γουστάρει ο εκδότης τους.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2015)

Μόνο που δεν το έχουμε προσέξει επειδή το ίδιο κάνει και με καμιά διακοσαριά ορθογραφίες.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το πιο τραγικό είναι που λημματογραφείται η πρόταση του Μπαμπινιώτη στο λεξικό του. Τα λεξικά υποτίθεται ότι καταγράφουν την υπάρχουσα χρήση της γλώσσας, όχι ό,τι φαντασιώνεται ή γουστάρει ο εκδότης τους.



To describe or prescribe, that is the question (with apologies to Shakespeare)

Whether ’tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of occasionally outrageous scribblers,
Or to take arms against a sea of aberrations,
And by opposing end them, ostensibly. To study and describe—
No more; and by a sweep to say we end
The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
That the tongue is heir to — ’tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wished by some lexicographers

Lex Proscriptia. With apologies to Shakespeare. 

...
I keep a close watch on these words of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time
I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
Because they're mine, I walk on-line



Spoiler



I find it very, very easy to be true
I find myself alone when each day is through
Yes, I'll admit that I'm a fool for you
Because you're mine, I walk online

As sure as night is dark and day is light
I keep you on my mind both day and night
And happiness I've known proves that it's right
Because you're mine, I walk on line

You've got a way to keep me on your side
You give me cause for joy that I can't hide
But as you know I'd never try to turn the tide
Because you're mine, I walk ονλάιν








Trying to walk the thin red line between description and good reason. With apologies to Johnny Cash.


----------



## sarant (Nov 11, 2015)

Πάντως, είναι διαστροφή. Έχουμε το ονλάιν που μας καλύπτει για την καθομιλουμένη. Έχουμε το διαδικτυακός. Καλό-κακό το επιγραμμικός, έχει διατυπωθεί εδώ και καιρό και το χρησιμοποιούμε (και ίσως όχι άδικα: υπάρχει επιγραμμική επικοινωνία που δεν γίνεται διαδικτυακά, δεν υπάρχει; ) Τώρα γιατί επιμένει έτσι με το έγγραμμος;
(Στο Βήμα ΦΜ είναι τα πεντάλεπτα; Υπάρχουν, εμμ... ονλάιν;


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2015)

sarant said:


> (Στο Βήμα ΦΜ είναι τα πεντάλεπτα; Υπάρχουν, εμμ... ονλάιν;



Ναι. Ξεκινάς από εδώ:
http://www.tovima.gr/vimafm/comments/?date=21/10/2015

Το πεντάλεπτο της 21/10/2015 είναι το πρώτο και όλα σχεδόν έχουν κάτι για σχολιασμό, όχι οπωσδήποτε αρνητικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μόνο που δεν το έχουμε προσέξει επειδή το ίδιο κάνει και με καμιά διακοσαριά ορθογραφίες.



True. Αλλά είναι κατά την γνώμη μου παραξενιά διαφορετικού επιπέδου. Οι περίεργες ορθογραφήσεις τουλάχιστον αφορούν λέξεις που υφίστανται στην νεοελληνική κοινή. Το να εισάγεις λέξεις που δεν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς σε ένα λεξικό της οικείας γλώσσας είναι και παραπλανητικό εκτός από παράλογο.

Να προσθέσω εδώ ότι και το ΛΚΝ βρίσκεται σε προηγούμενη δεκαετία όσον αφορά την σχετική ορολογία. Δεν υπάρχει λήμμα "διαδικτυακός" ή έστω "ονλάιν" ενώ και το online το μεταφράζουν ακόμη "ηλεκτρονικός-η-ο" (cue online dictionaries = ηλεκτρονικά λεξικά).


----------



## sarant (Nov 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ναι. Ξεκινάς από εδώ:
> http://www.tovima.gr/vimafm/comments/?date=21/10/2015
> 
> Το πεντάλεπτο της 21/10/2015 είναι το πρώτο και όλα σχεδόν έχουν κάτι για σχολιασμό, όχι οπωσδήποτε αρνητικό.



Ευχαριστώ. Το πεντάλεπτο της 11/11/2015 δεν είναι ακόμα ανεβασμένο, αλλά ελπίζω θα το ανεβάσουν


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2015)

Ένας κύριος σήμερα στο 3ο Πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αυτός ο κύριος) μάς πληροφόρησε ότι ακούμε "ένα εμβατήριο του Λιστ σε ουγγρικό θέμα. Παίζει η Λέσλι Χόγουαρντ".

Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω; 
1) Δεν λέμε "ένα εμβατήριο του Λιστ", αλλά πρέπει να αναφέρουμε συγκεκριμένα ποιο. Μάλλον εννοούσε αυτό.
2) Δεν λέμε "παίζει" κάποιος, χωρίς να έχουμε καν διευκρινίσει τι όργανο παίζει.
3) Το όνομα Howard δεν προφέρεται Χόγουαρντ.
4) Ο Λέσλι Χάουαρντ είναι άντρας, δεν είναι "η Λέσλι" Χάουαρντ. 

Μετά απ' όλα αυτά, πρέπει να συγχαρώ τη νέα ΕΡΤ. Από συνεργάτες σκίζει. Αν μη τι άλλο, εκπαιδεύουν σωστά τους ακροατές.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2015)

Το Λέσλι είναι από τα ονόματα που έχουν κάψει πολύ κόσμο. Εγώ πάντως ψάχνω πια στο ίντερνετ να δω φωτογραφία, όπως και να τον λένε τον άλλο. Ακόμα και Bruce.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Ο άνθρωπος ήξερε το Χογκγουορτς, σου λεει έτσι θα γράφεται. 
Εγώ όταν ακούω Λέσλι Χάουαρντ σκεφτομαι αυτόν:


(που λέει η Βίκη ότι είχε βγάλει την κόρη του Λέσλι για να μας μπερδέυει)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2015)

Καταρχάς, θα πρέπει να σημειώσουμε ότι το όνομα "Λέσλι" ήταν πρώτα αντρικό και μετά έγινε γυναικείο. Γι' αυτό μου χτύπησε αμέσως καμπανάκι όταν είπε "η Λέσλι". Δεύτερον, τι σόι προετοιμασία κάνει κάποιος για να παρουσιάσει εκπομπή στο Τρίτο; Ούτε τα στοιχειώδη δεν έχει ερευνήσει; Του δώσανε έναν δίσκο και τον έβαλε συνοδεύοντάς τον με πέντε λόγια και τέσσερα λάθη; Μ' αυτά τα κριτήρια παίρνουν εκπομπές εκεί;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το Λέσλι είναι από τα ονόματα που έχουν κάψει πολύ κόσμο. Εγώ πάντως ψάχνω πια στο ίντερνετ να δω φωτογραφία, όπως και να τον λένε τον άλλο. Ακόμα και Bruce.


Και καλά κάνεις, διαφορετικά κινδυνεύεις να εγχειρίσεις ανύποπτους πολίτες, όπως έκαναν κάποτε στο Βήμα, όπου μας παρουσιάστηκε "η Κέιθ Πόρτεους Γουντ, διευθύντρια της οργάνωσης «Εθνική Κοσμική Κοινωνία» (National Secular Society)". Έτσι βρέθηκε ο έρμος ο Keith Porteous Wood να τραβεστίζει. Και καλά το Λέσλι μπερδεύει, το Κιθ το έχουμε δει ποτέ σε γυναίκα;

(Αφήνω κατά μέρος τη μετάφραση του National Secular Society ως "Εθνική Κοσμική Κοινωνία" αντί για "Εθνική Εταιρεία Εκκοσμίκευσης" ή τέλος πάντων κάτι παρόμοιο.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και καλά το Λέσλι μπερδεύει, το Κιθ το έχουμε δει ποτέ σε γυναίκα;


Η γουικιπίντια ξεκαθαρίζει ότι το Keith είναι ανδρικό όνομα ενώ το Leslie είναι γιούνισεξ...


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... Και καλά το Λέσλι μπερδεύει, το Κιθ το έχουμε δει ποτέ σε γυναίκα;
> ...



Αμέ! Η Δώθε και η Κείθε: με απλογράφηση _Κίθε _> με έκθλιψη προ του _εκεί _στη συνήθη φράση «Κίθε, εκεί!» > _Κιθ_. 
Και η ωραία του Πέραν. Η Πέρα Κείθε.  Η γιαγιά του Κιθ Ρίτσαρντς, που όσο πάει και της μοιάζει ο έγγονας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

H Κέιθ έιναι η ψευδή ξαδέρφη της Κέιτ. 

Όσο για τα γιούνισεξ αγγλικά ονόματα που μπορεί να την πατήσει κανείς εύκολα γιατί είναι παλαιόθεν γιούνισεξ κι όχι πρόσφατοι νεοτερισμοί και πολλοί τα φέρουν, εκτός από τον/την Λέσλι είναι κι ο/η Τρέισι (που θεωρείται και λίγο μπας κλας όνομα στο ΗΒ) κι ο/η Mάριον.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2015)

Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι έχουμε ξανανεβάσει τον σχετικό σύνδεσμο στη σελίδα της Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unisex_name#English

Δεν περιέχει ωστόσο το Devon, ένα όνομα που μου δημιούργησε πρόσφατα πρόβλημα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Η επανάληψη δεν βλάπτει. Στα υποκοριστικά και στα σύγχρονα (π.χ. των Χολιγουντιανών αστέρων) μπορεί να πονηρευτεί κανείς, ίσως. Στα παλιότερα μπορεί να μπερδευτεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2015)

Τα γιούνισεξ αγγλικά ονόματα χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά-πυκνά από σεναριογράφους όταν θέλουν να μπερδέψουν τους θεατές ή αναγνώστες σχετικά με την ταυτότητα ενός ατόμου, πράγμα που δυστυχώς δεν μεταφέρεται στα ελληνικά, κυρίως λόγω άρθρων. Ένα παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι η Άλεξ της σειράς Lost, όπου ερωτήσεις όπως "where is Alex?" και "who is Alex?" είχαν μεταφραστεί αντίστοιχα σε "πού είναι ο Άλεξ;" και "ποιος είναι ο Άλεξ;".


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Από τη γνωστή πηγή μας:

Η επιστολή βρέθηκε στις 29 Οκτωβρίου στη Σάμο από σουηδό δημοσιογράφο, ο οποίος την κρατούσε στο γραφείο του στη Στοκχόλμη. Γραμμένη στα αραβικά του Ιράκ φέρει την υπογραφή «Χάμοντι», ψευδώνυμο που χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για το Μοχάμαντ ή το Αχμάντ.
http://news.in.gr/features/article/?aid=1500039992

Νομίζω ότι το λάθος είναι προφανές και μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ αποκαλύπτει μια πηγή:

The letter was found on 29 October and was being kept at Aftonbladet’s office in Stockholm. Written in Iraqi Arabic, the letter is signed by Hamody, a *nickname* often used for Mohammad or Ahmad.
http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...h-in-greece-prompts-search-for-refugee-couple

Λάθη βιασύνης είναι αυτά, σαν το χτεσινό που μου ανέφερε φίλος:

Δημοσιογράφος από Λευκάδα στο Μέγκα, 9:36: «Το νοσοκομείο είναι ένα επίπονο κτίριο...»
Καμπουράκης και Οικονομέας κοιτάζονται: «Καταπονημένο εννοείτε.»


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρες. Από τη γνωστή πηγή μας:
> ...



Καλημέρα.

Από τη γνωστή, αστείρευτη πηγή _μας_: *nickname = υποκοριστικό; *


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2015)

Σαν τα παραπάνω λαθάκια είναι κι αυτό το στραβοπάτημα. Μου το έστειλαν και μου είπαν ότι είναι από τον Alpha. Βέβαια, από την εκατόμβη ως την κατακόμβη η απόσταση δεν είναι μεγάλη...


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2015)

«Οι υπεύθυνοι αυτού του φιάσκου να αναζητηθούν και *να αποδοθούν οι παραιτήσεις τους*»
να αποδοθούν ευθύνες - να ζητηθούν οι παραιτήσεις τους


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2015)

Περιβόλι ο Κρητικός αναπληρωτής Διευθυντής Τροχαίας Αττικής:

*Επέμβαιναν *με καλώδιο στην ταμειακή μηχανή και όταν πατούσαν το κουμπί της *μπλαφονιέρας*, δεν *έκδιδε *απόδειξη η μηχανή.

Άραγε με απολυτήριο δημοτικού ανέβηκε στην ιεραρχία;

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27383&subid=2&pubid=35359180


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

Αν εγώ πω τώρα ότι και οι τρεις λέξεις που έχεις επισημάνει μου φαίνονται αυθόρμητα γλωσσικά σχήματα σύμφωνα με όλους τους κανόνες της δημοτικής θα μου θυμώσεις; :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2015)

Του Κρητικού του πολλά βαρύ, η γραμματική όλα τα συγχωρεί. :)

Φυσικά είναι απόλυτα αποδεκτοί λαϊκοί τύποι. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μια πρόβλεψη ότι σε λίγα (ή πολλά) χρόνια θα τους περιλαμβάνει και η σχολική γραμματική (η Lexigram ήδη φιλοξενεί το _επέμβαινε_), και φυσικά θα φωνάζουν διάφοροι στο Facebook επειδή θα έχει τολμήσει η γραμματική να περιλαμβάνει λαϊκούς τύπους. Για την _μπλαφονιέρα_ έχω κάποιους δισταγμούς, αλλά όλοι γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς πώς προέκυψε (περίπου σαν τον _μπερντέ_ από το τουρκικό _perde_).


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2015)

Ε, ναι. "Απόλυτα αποδεκτοί λαϊκοί τύποι". Μια χαρά θα τους άκουγα από τον Κρητικό που πουλάει σταμναγκάθι στη λαϊκή, όχι από τον αναπληρωτή Διευθυντή της Τροχαίας Αττικής που δίνει συνέντευξη στα κανάλια . Το κάθε σχόλιο που κάνουμε εδώ έχει απόλυτη σχέση και με το ποιος διέπραξε το συγκεκριμένο γραμματικό ολίσθημα. Δεν έχω σχολιάσει ποτέ τον πωλητή της λαϊκής απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2015)

Ε καλά, δεν τον διάλεξαν για τις γλωσσικές του δεξιότητες. Ας κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του ως αναπληρωτής Διευθυντής και τα άλλα τα συγχωρούμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2015)

Από το Φέισμπουκ της συναδέλφου Πόπης Ματσούκα:

Συνάδελφος, επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια, με ενημέρωσε για ατυχές έγγραφο, με το οποίο γέλασα πολύ. "Μετάφραση", από ελληνικά προς γαλλικά, από "μεταφράσα" δικηγόρο, που επιστράφηκε στον πελάτη της από τις βελγικές αρχές λόγω ανακριβειών (πόσο ντροπή;;). Σύμφωνα με τα μεταφρασμένα που διάβασα, η ενδιαφερόμενη γεννήθηκε το 1994, παντρεύτηκε το 1997 και ο σύζυγος πέθανε το 20015 (sic). Και όχι μόνο. Οι τόνοι των γαλλικών στο έντυπο έχουν μπει με στυλό (!), το κείμενο είναι γεμάτο ορθογραφικά λάθη, μα γεμάτο..., ο "μεταφραστής" δεν έχει καν τις γνώσεις να μεταφράσει την πόλη...Moscu (μα ποια να είναι;;;). Να γιατί τις μεταφράσεις πρέπει να τις κάνουν επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές και όχι άπαντες οι "γλωσσομαθείς". 







=====
Mod's note: Από το ποστ αυτό ξεπήδησε η συζήτηση εδώ: *Πιστοποίηση των μεταφραστών; Μια παράλληλη συζήτηση*


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 8, 2015)

Κυριακή απόγευμα στον ΣΚΑΕΙ, σε εκπομπή που παρουσίαζε η Αντωνοπούλου, κλείνει με αθλητικές ειδήσεις. Ο δημοσιογράφος (νεαρός σχετικά) που κάνει την εκφώνηση, αναφέρεται στα σκάνδαλα της ΦΙΦΑ, λέγοντας το όνομα του πρώην προέδρου της, βραζιλιάνου Ζοάο Αβελάνζ (Joao Havelange), τον οποίο τις δύο φορές που τον ανέφερε, τον είπε Αρβελάντζε, προφανώς λόγω μπερδέματος με τον πρώην γεωργιανό ποδοσφαιριστή Σότα Αρβελάντζε (Shota Arveladze). Οκ, μπορώ να δεχτώ οτι ήταν λόγω τρακ, αλλά και πάλι ήταν αστείο. Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα το επίμαχο βίντεο...


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2015)

Στο αριστερό μέρος του in.gr φιγουράρει επείγουσα ενημέρωση από το gamos.gr. Ήδη από χτες πρόσεξα τον φοβερό τίτλο:
*Αυτό - απενεχοποίηση* τώρα!
(το πρωτότυπο εδώ). Τι μεταφραστές είμαστε, είπα να το μεταφράσω εξιχνιάζοντας τα πυκνά νοήματα. Ιδού το αποτέλεσμα:
Id: Disengagement now!
Το Id παύει να ενέχεται στο μαύρο μας το χάλι. Για όλα φταίει το Υπερεγώ. Το έλεγα καιρό τώρα, αλλά κανείς δεν με άκουγε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2015)

Εντάξει, κλέβω εκκλησία με τη δεδομένη εφημερίδα, αλλά _*τροχιοδρομική βολή*_ βρε παλικάρια; Όπως λέμε τροχιοδεικτικά δρομολόγια Σύνταγμα-Άλιμος, ένα πράγμα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2015)

Ισχνή η σοδειά, θα καταντήσει να μην αφήνουμε τίποτα να πέσει. Οπότε, in.gr, ο καλός μας πελάτης:

*Έκλεψε καραμέλες για τα εγγόνια της, οι καραμπινιέρι πλήρωσαν τον λογαριασμό*

Στο κείμενο:
Όμως στο ταμείο την ανακάλυψαν και κλήθηκαν οι καραμπινιέροι.

Και παρακάτω:
Δύο καραμπινιέρι έφθασαν έπειτα από κλήση της διοίκησης του σούπερ μάρκετ

Μην ψάχνεστε, μια έτσι μια αλλιώς. Η λέξη έχει εξελληνιστεί πλήρως: ο καραμπινιέρος, του καραμπινιέρου, οι καραμπινιέροι, των καραμπινιέρων κτλ. Το _καραμπινιέρε_ το έχουμε μόνο στην κλητική: Κύριε καραμπινιέρε...

Το ίδιο και ο _καραμπινάτος_... ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... Οπότε, in.gr, ο καλός μας πελάτης:
> *...*
> Το ίδιο και ο _καραμπινάτος_... ;)



Ο καραμπ.in.gr.άτος.


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2015)

Για τα πρακτικά (for the record), οι υπεύθυνοι του διαγωνισμού, όχι μόνο δεν τον έδιωξαν μετά από αυτό, αλλά του έκαναν νέο πολυετές συμβόλαιο. Πηγή: http://www.lifo.gr/now/people/84963

Ορθό: Για την ιστορία


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2016)

Έχμ, έχμ... γκουχ, γκουχ:


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 6, 2016)

Πού είναι το πρόβλημα; Το Ιράν προχωρά σε μέτρα εναντίον της πρωτεύουσας της Περσίας, μια χαρά! :twit:


----------



## Earion (Jan 11, 2016)

*15. Η Όντρει Χέπμπορν με το κατοικίδιο **φαύνο** της για ψώνια στο Beverly Hills, 1958*

Όποιος δεν πιστεύει ότι υπάρχουν στ’ αλήθεια οι φαύνοι, κι ότι γίνονται κατοικίδια, θα βάλω τις κατοικίδιες νεράιδες μου και τα ξωτικά μου να του γαργαλήσουν τις πατούσες.

fawn = ελαφάκι

Όντως η συχωρεμένη είχε πάθος με ένα ελαφάκι.

Πηγή: 20 ιστορικές φωτογραφίες που πιθανόν δεν έχετε ξαναδεί (iefimerida, 15.12.2015)


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2016)

Earion said:


> ... *15. Η Όντρει Χέπμπορν με το κατοικίδιο **φαύνο** της για ψώνια στο Beverly Hills, 1958*
> 
> Όποιος δεν πιστεύει ότι υπάρχουν στ’ αλήθεια οι φαύνοι, κι ότι γίνονται κατοικίδια, θα βάλω τις κατοικίδιες νεράιδες μου και τα ξωτικά μου να του γαργαλήσουν τις πατούσες.



Φώς, φώς! Υφάρχουν:



daeman said:


> Ορίστε.
> 
> Ντεμπισί
> 
> ...


_
Φρελούδιο στο απομεσήμερο ενός φαύλου,_ του *Ντεμπατσί. :twit:



Earion said:


> Πηγή: 20 ιστορικές φωτογραφίες που πιθανόν δεν έχετε ξαναδεί (iefimerida, 15.12.2015)



Φαύνο πάντως δεν έχει δει κανείς. With horns so plenty. :devil: Βγάλανε λαβράκι.

Σατυρικό το «άρθρο». Είπαμε, αλέγκρο, ναι, μα νον τρόπο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 12, 2016)

Earion said:


> Όποιος δεν πιστεύει ότι υπάρχουν στ’ αλήθεια οι φαύνοι, κι ότι γίνονται κατοικίδια, θα βάλω τις κατοικίδιες νεράιδες μου και τα ξωτικά μου να του γαργαλήσουν τις πατούσες.


:lol::lol::lol: Πώς δεν υπάρχουν, αφού έχουμε και φωτογραφία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2016)

Χριστουγεννιάτικη κάρτα των διορθωτών των Times με λάθη που έκοψαν μέσα στο 2015:


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2016)

Εκπληκτική συλλογή πλεονασμών, αλλά μερικοί δεν πολεμιούνται με τίποτα. Added bonus, following in the wake of, το κλασικό other alternatives κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Ακουστικό ευτράπελο, όχι ακριβώς λάθος, αλλά αξίζει να καταγραφεί.

Ειδήσεις ραδιοφώνου στις 10 και ο εκφωνητής αναφέρει τη συνέντευξη που έδωσε ο πρωθυπουργός στο γαλλικό «Κανάλ Πλους». Κάποιος θα του είπε ότι προφέρεται Plus — ξέρετε, με τα χειλάκια να στρογγυλεύουν σαν να σου στέλνουν φιλάκι. Έρχονται οι ειδήσεις των 10:30 και από τον ίδιο εκφωνητή ακούμε «Κανάλ Πλις». Είναι δύσκολα αυτά τα ενδιάμεσα. (Η εκφωνήτρια των 11, πάντως, τα ξέρει τα γαλλικά της.) 

Τώρα, μη μου ανοίξετε κουβέντα πώς να το γράφουμε και πώς να το λέμε μια και δεν μιλάμε όλοι γαλλικά και τα παρόμοια... :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2016)

Και πώς το είπε η εκφωνήτρια των 11, για να ξέρουμε ποιo είναι το σωστό;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2016)

Κάτσε, εγώ δεν παίρνω θέση για το «σωστό». Περιγράφω το πρόβλημα και τους προβληματισμούς. Η εκφωνήτρια το είπε γαλλικά, έτσι:

http://forvo.com/word/canal_plus/


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2016)

Πότε θα μάθουν να συμβουλεύονται και κανέναν άνθρωπο μεταφραστή;
http://amfipolinews.blogspot.gr/2016/01/blog-post_7963.html


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2016)

Και πού ξέρεις εσύ αν δεν ήθελε να γράψει "δωρεάν" το παλικάρι και μας κάνεις τον έξυπνο;


----------



## pidyo (Jan 15, 2016)

Ωραίο τυπογραφικό λάθος από το τουίτερ του Παναθηναϊκού. Έλα να βοηθήσουμε όλοι τους δύσμοιρους χεβιμεταλάδες.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2016)

Εννοεί αυτούς που πάσχουν απο σιδηροπενία metal disorder.


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2016)

*Existential questions*

Ένα λάθος στην πινακίδα δημιούργησε φιλοσοφικές ανησυχίες
«Πληρώνω, άρα υπάρχω»

http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1500052486


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2016)

Ένα προβληματάκι με τα οικονομικά το έχουν οι δημοσιογραφούντες, δεν μπορώ να πω. Πότε μπερδεύουν τα εκατομμύρια με τα δισεκατομύρια και πότε την πίστωση με τη χρέωση.

Κοινοβουλευτικοί κύκλοι μάλιστα αναφέρουν ότι φαίνεται πως έχουν αφήσει τον Γ. Κατρούγκαλο να οδηγηθεί μόνος του στον «λάκκο των λεόντων του ασφαλιστικού» ενώ δεν αποκλείουν για τον υπουργό Εργασίας να αποτελέσει το εξιλαστήριο θύμα εάν ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας επιδιώξει να επιφέρει σημαντικές αλλαγές στην πρόταση και να πιστώσει την αποτυχία του σχεδίου σε ένα πολιτικό πρόσωπο.

Από το thetoc.gr.


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2016)

Μέχρι τώρα επισημαίναμε τη γελοιότητα των «αμφίπλευρων» κομμάτων όποτε πλαισιώνουν τον αντιθετικό σύνδεσμο *δε*.
Τώρα πήγαμε ένα βήμα παραπέρα:

ο αιγύπτιος διεθνής αμυντικός μέσος Μοχάμεντ Ελ-Νενί δεν είναι*, δα,* και το πρώτο όνομα. 

Από εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2016)

Τι, διάολο, εννοείς; Είναι, τώρα, η νέα μόδα: *Προσπαθήστε να βάλετε τόσα σημεία στίξης όσες είναι οι λέξεις στην πρόταση.

*Διευκρίνιση: Τα κόμματα στις δύο πρώτες προτάσεις είναι υπαρκτά παραδείγματα από υποτίτλους.


----------



## Themis (Jan 24, 2016)

Αν δεν μπει φόρος πολυτελείας στα κόμματα αυτά, δεν θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2016)

Κλεμμένο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2016)

Από ζουράρειο λεξιλόγιο πάνε καλά. Στην ορθογραφία χωλαίνουν.







_Από τη σημερινή διαδήλωση των αγροτών στη Θεσσαλονίκη: ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΕΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΖΕΑ_​


----------



## stathis (Jan 29, 2016)

*Η Barbie έχει πλέον καμπύλες και γίνεται πρωτοσέλιδο στο Time*
Για πρώτη φορά στα 56 χρόνια της ιστορίας της, η Barbie αποκτά καμπύλες, ή γίνεται πιο μικροκαμωμένη ή ψηλή, και γίνεται *πρωτοσέλιδο* στο αμερικανικό περιοδικό Time.
[...]
Η ανατρεπτική αυτή αλλαγή στον τρόπο που παρουσιάζεται το γυναικείο σώμα έγινε *πρωτοσέλιδο* στο περιοδικό Time.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500054981

Πρωτοσέλιδο έχουν οι εφημερίδες, τα περιοδικά έχουν εξώφυλλο. :angry:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2016)

nickel said:


> Κλεμμένο.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεδομένου ότι σύμφωνα με τις συγκρίσεις φωτογραφιών που κυκλοφορούν στο Φέισμπουκ, τεκμηριώνεται ότι η εν λόγω κυρία ήταν από τις καθαρίστριες που διορίστηκαν στη γραμματεία των δικαστηρίων, βλέπουμε να υπάρχει κάποιο θεματάκι με τα προσόντα που διαθέτει για τέτοια θέση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2016)

Ψιλοπράγματα...


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 31, 2016)

.....
But if Mr Tsipras’s speech and video were intended to boost morale, they backfired.

Αν στόχος της ομιλίας Τσίπρα ήταν να ανυψώσει το ηθικό, τελικά εκπυρσοκρότησε.
http://www.thetoc.gr/politiki/article/economist-i-wra-tis-eksodou-meta-apo-to-asfalistiko


_Και τότε, το μπούμερανγκ... εκπυρσοκρότησε
Κι έξαλλο το πλήθος με μανία χειροκρότησε_


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2016)

Αχ, αυτοί οι δημοσιογραφούντες με τα λόουερ! Τίποτα δεν τους ξεφεύγει. Και Economist μεταφράζουν και ούτε καταλαβαίνουν αν βγαίνει νόημα απ' αυτά που γράφουν.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 31, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Αχ, αυτοί οι δημοσιογραφούντες με τα λόουερ! Τίποτα δεν τους ξεφεύγει. Και Economist μεταφράζουν και ούτε καταλαβαίνουν αν βγαίνει νόημα απ' αυτά που γράφουν.



+1 :up:


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Και Economist μεταφράζουν και ούτε καταλαβαίνουν αν βγαίνει νόημα απ' αυτά που γράφουν.


Ούτε συνδέουν το ευεργέτημα της εργασίας με την ενοχλητική συνήθεια της αμοιβής της. Με άλλα λόγια, τα έχουν όλα και συμφέρουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2016)

Ναι, αυτό ήθελα να το γράψω κι εγώ. Τουλάχιστον δουλεύουν τζάμπα.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 31, 2016)

Themis said:


> Ούτε συνδέουν το ευεργέτημα της εργασίας με την ενοχλητική συνήθεια της αμοιβής της. Με άλλα λόγια, τα έχουν όλα και συμφέρουν.



Μάλλον συνδέουν την ενοχλητική συνήθεια της εργασίας -_αποκλειστικά_- με το ευεργέτημα της αμοιβής της. 
Δηλαδή, γράφε να τελειώνουμε κι όποιον πάρει ο χάρος.
_Άρα, μηδέν ο μαθητής.

_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2016)

Εχτές είχα την ευκαιρία να απολαύσω μια θαυμάσια προβολή στη Θόλο του Ιδρύματος Μείζονος Ελληνισμού με τίτλο "Δαρβίνος: το μυστήριο της φύσης". Η προβολή ήταν συναρπαστική και την συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε μικρούς[1] και μεγάλους. Η δε μετάφραση ήταν αξιοπρεπής, με ελάχιστα ψεγάδια που όμως ήρθαν και πάτησαν πάνω στους δικούς μου εγκεφαλικούς κάλους. Το γνωστό σε όλους μας απο τα ντοκυμανταίρ πτηνό *Γαλαζοπόδαρη Σούλα*, αγγλιστί *blue-footed booby *και επιστημονιστί _Sula nebouxii_, έγινε **γαλαζοπόδαρος μπούφος*. 

Κατανοώ την λογική της ηχητικής ομοιότητας του booby με τον μπούφο, του οποίου το όνομα γένους είναι_ Bubo_ για να μας μπερδεύει ακόμη περισσότερο ή να μας βάζει σε εντονότερο πειρασμό διαειδικού μεταφραστικού αυτοσχεδιασμού, αλλά δεν μου είναι εύκολο να δικαιολογήσω την επιλογή. Δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ καλή ιδέα να ταυτίσουμε άνευ σοβαρού λόγου το booby με τον μπούφο, όσο παρόμοια κι αν ακούγονται (με το ίδιο σκεπτικό, γιατί όχι και Μπούμπης). Αναρωτιέμαι τι έρευνα έκανε ο μεταφραστής και πού συνάντησε την απόδοση αυτή. 

Ως κερασάκι στην τούρτα ακούστηκε κάπου και η γενική "του Μεξικό". Όλοι γνωρίζουμε, θαρρώ, την Πόλη του Μεξικού, για να μην πάμε παραπέρα. 'Nuf said.

[1]


Spoiler



Όχι και πάρα πολύ μικρούς, ωστόσο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, για να κατανοήσει κανείς την έννοια της εξέλιξης και να εισπράξει από την προβολή κάτι πέρα από τις εντυπωσιακές εικόνες, θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 8-10 ετών - και λίγα λέω, μάλλον. Ιδανικό για ηλικίες γυμνασίου.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Κατανοώ την λογική της ηχητικής ομοιότητας του booby με τον μπούφο...



Όχι, δεν την κατανοώ. Γιατί με την ίδια λογική, θα πούνε στο τέλος και το buffer μπάφο.



AoratiMelani said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι τι έρευνα έκανε ο μεταφραστής και πού συνάντησε την απόδοση αυτή.



Αμπεμπαμπλόμ, τουκιθεμπλόμ Αμπεμπαμπούφ, τουκιθεμπούφ. 



AoratiMelani said:


> Ως κερασάκι στην τούρτα ακούστηκε κάπου και η γενική "του Μεξικό"...



Αυτό δεν το περίμενα από το Ίδρυμα Μείζονος Ελληνισμού, αλλά από το Ίδρυμα Μείζονος Αγγλισμού.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2016)

Ανάμεσα στα πολλά ελληνικά που είπε με αγγλική προφορά στη συζήτηση που έγινε την περασμένη Τρίτη στη Βουλή για το ασφαλιστικό, είπε κι ένα γνήσιο αγγλικό ο κ. Τσακαλώτος μετά τη φάμπρικα που ξεκίνησε ο Σόιμπλε με το γνωστό κλιντόνειο σλόγκαν: «It’s the society, stupid», είπε, αλλά το κλου της βραδιάς ήταν όταν του το αντιγύρισε ο κ. Μητσοτάκης με το ομοιοκατάληκτο «It’s the IMF, Euclid».

Υπάρχει και δημοσιογραφική συνέχεια. Στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος φοβάται τον πληθυντικό *stupids* και γράφει: 
«This is art, idiots» που θα ’λεγε κι ο Σόιμπλε
http://www.kathimerini.gr/847738/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-pornografia-ths-tromokratias

Αγνώριστο το έκανε, συντακτικά (πατάει μάλλον πάνω στο «This is Sparta!»  ) και λεξιλογικά, τόσο που ούτε ο Σόιμπλε δεν θα το έλεγε έτσι. Πιο εύστοχος είναι ο Χρήστος Γιανναράς:
η καμουφλαρισμένη με κομπασμούς αγυρτεία. «It’s our life, stupids!»
http://www.kathimerini.gr/847740/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/ek-promeleths-kakoyrgoyntes

Στα αγγλικά αυτές οι κλητικές προσφωνήσεις δεν μπορούν να είναι επίθετα, πρέπει να είναι ουσιαστικά. Θα προτιμούσα κι εγώ το _idiots_ από το _stupids_, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο σλόγκαν κρατάμε την αρχική λέξη. Όσο κι αν φαίνεται περίεργο σε κάποιους, υπάρχουν ουσιαστικά _stupid_ και _silly_, με πληθυντικό _stupids_ και _sillies_, ενώ βέβαια για το _foolish_ έχουμε το _fools_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2016)

daeman said:


> Όχι, δεν την κατανοώ.


Άλλο κατανοώ, άλλο συμμερίζομαι.

Μπορεί επίσης να κατανοώ και το σκεπτικό του ISIS, και τα κίνητρα του σχιζοφρενή δολοφόνου με το πριόνι.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τα συμμερίζομαι. ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Άλλο κατανοώ, άλλο συμμερίζομαι.
> ...



Καλά, γράψε τότε «είναι αδιανόητη για μένα»: για κτ. τόσο παράλογο, τόσο τρομερό, τόσο αφύσικο, που είναι τελείως έξω από την κοινή λογική, που *δύσκολα μπορεί κάποιος* να το συλλάβει, *να το κατανοήσει*.

As preaching to the choir is.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2016)

Καλέ ναι, ας μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις. :twit:


daeman said:


> ... με την ίδια λογική, θα πούνε στο τέλος και το buffer μπάφο.


:lol::lol::lol:Πάντα πρωτοπόροι!


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2016)

Τάι μπρέικ στην Κροατία

Η ωραιότερη στιγμή στους αγώνες βόλεϊ είναι το πέμπτο σετ, που κρίνει τον νικητή. Το τάι μπρέικ όπως το λέμε και στα μέρη μας, από τον καιρό ακόμα που η αγγλομάθεια ήταν περιορισμένη. Στην κορύφωση της αγωνίας τους οι προπονητές λύνουν τον κόμπο της γραβάτας τους και οι πιο αγχωμένοι τη βγάζουν καλού κακού, μην τη φάνε πάνω στην έξαψη. Τι δηλοί ο μύθος; Πως η επισημότητα (μια και δογματίζουμε ότι επισημότης = γραβατοφορία) μπορεί να αποβεί ασφυκτική. Οταν τα συναισθήματά σου φτάνουν σε σημείο βρασμού είναι πολύ πιθανό να σε βαραίνει και να σε σκάει η γραβάτα, το κοστούμι, η σοβαρότητα: ο ρόλος. Και τ’ αφήνεις στην άκρη, για «να γίνεις ο εαυτός σου». Ή τα πετάς, όπως ο κ. Γιάννης Ιωαννίδης σαν προπονητής του μπάσκετ. Που έγινε βουλευτής κι ύστερα υφυπουργός Αθλητισμού όχι επειδή φορούσε κοστούμι και γραβάτα, αλλά επειδή πετούσε μια στο τόσο το σακάκι του, δηλώνοντας έτσι τον τσαμπουκά του. Για τον οποίο τον επιβράβευσαν ψηφοφόροι και κομματικοί αρχηγοί. [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/848085/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/tai-mpreik-sthn-kroatia

Ελπίζω η περιγραφή για το λύσιμο του κόμπου της γραβάτας να είναι κάποιο είδος άνοστου αστείου, γιατί, αν πρόκειται για ετυμολόγηση τού *tiebreak* (ή *tiebreaker*), θα πρέπει να πάρει το βραβείο παρετυμολογίας. Tiebreaker είναι ο αγώνας που κρίνει το αποτέλεσμα σε περίπτωση ισοπαλίας (tie). Μπορεί να το δει κανείς σαν λύση ενός γόρδιου δεσμού — σίγουρα όχι σαν λύσιμο γραβάτας.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2016)

Εσύ λες ότι μπορεί να είναι ένα άνοστο αστείο, εγώ λέω κάτι άλλο:

1) Ο κ. Παντελής Μπουκάλας όντως κυκλοφορούσε ανάμεσά μας όλα αυτά τα χρόνια (γιατί νεαρό δεν τον λες με τίποτα) νομίζοντας ότι τάι-μπρέικ σημαίνει ότι ο προπονητής βγάζει τη γραβάτα. Αν το πίστευε αυτό, μπορούμε μόνο να μαντέψουμε ποιους άλλους μπορεί να στράβωνε τόσον καιρό, προσφέροντάς τους αυτό το πολύτιμο κομμάτι «γνώσης».

2) Όπως πάντα, αποδεικνύεται ότι τα χειρότερα μεταφραστικά λάθη γίνονται όταν νομίζεις ότι ξέρεις κάτι και δεν το ψάχνεις. Αλλιώς, ακόμα και η δυσκολότερη έννοια είναι εύκολη μεταφραστικά όταν συνειδητοποιείς ότι δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει και αναγκάζεσαι να το ψάξεις. Εννοείται ότι μιλάω και από προσωπική πείρα: Πριν από τρεις μέρες παρέδωσα μια μετάφραση όπου είχα αποδώσει τον farmer ως «αγρότης». Τι πιο απλό, ε; Farmer, αγρότης. Έλα όμως που δεν σήμαινε αυτό. Σήμαινε «a person who undertakes some service at a fixed price». 

*farm•er *(ˈfɑr mər) _n.
__*1. a person who operates a farm or cultivates land.*
*2. an unsophisticated person from a rural area; yokel.*
*3. a person who undertakes some service at a fixed price.*
*4. a person who undertakes the collection of taxes, duties, etc., paying a fixed sum for the privilege of keeping what is collected.*
_
Ευτυχώς για μένα, μετέφραζα επεισόδια σειράς και δυο μέρες μετά ξαναεμφανίστηκε ο ίδιος τύπος στους διαλόγους. Εκεί κάτι με φώτισε, δεν μου κόλλαγε πλέον ο αγρότης. (Εννοείται ότι στη Magenta δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη έννοια εκτός από τον αγρότη.) Και ευτυχώς, μπόρεσα να στείλω διόρθωση, παρά το γεγονός ότι το επεισόδιο είχε φύγει από τα χέρια του επιμελητή -- που επίσης δεν είχε προσέξει τίποτα περίεργο στην απόδοσή μου.


----------



## Earion (Feb 4, 2016)

Α, μα βέβαια, tax farmer είναι ο εκμισθωτής φόρων. Από την Αρχαιότητα μέχρι τον εικοστό αιώνα, μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το σύγχρονο κράτος όπως το ξέρουμε, με εφορίες και εισπρακτικές αρχές, τους φόρους τους έβγαζαν οι αρχές σε πλειστηριασμό. Ο πλειοδότης πλήρωνε τα λεφτά στο δημόσιο ταμείο και μετά, με δικά του μέσα, τα εισέπραττε από τους φορολογούμενους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 4, 2016)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό με το farmer, ούτε κι εγώ το ήξερα.


Alexandra said:


> Όπως πάντα, αποδεικνύεται ότι τα χειρότερα μεταφραστικά λάθη γίνονται όταν νομίζεις ότι ξέρεις κάτι και δεν το ψάχνεις.


Γεγονός. Όμως το farmer έχει _και _την έννοια αγρότης, οπότε μπορεί κανείς όντως να _ξέρει _αυτήν την έννοια και απλώς να αγνοεί την άλλη, ενώ το tiebreak δεν έχει άλλη έννοια πέρα από τη λύση της ισοπαλίας, οπότε αποκλείεται να _ξέρει _κανείς άλλη έννοια, τη βγάζει από το μυαλό του - έστω νομίζοντας ότι αναλύει σωστά την ετυμολογία, πάντως τη βγάζει απ' το μυαλό του.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι κάτι παρόμοιο με τον αγρότη συμβαίνει: η λέξη tie εκτός από γραβάτα σημαίνει και ισοπαλία. Ο κύριος αγνοεί την ισοπαλία, ξέρει μόνο τη γραβάτα. Το break το ερμηνεύει κατά βούληση. Δεν σκέφτεται ότι "λύνω τη γραβάτα" θα έπρεπε μεταφράζεται undo, untie, unfasten, αλλά προτιμά να πιστέψει ότι μπορεί κάποιος να πει "break my tie". Εν ολίγοις, αγγλικά επιπέδου ημιμάθειας, που είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 4, 2016)

Βεβαίως φοροεκμίσθωση το tax farming, και το σχετικό ρήμα: to farm out (taxes, dues, etc.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2016)

Το ότι το farmer έχει δεύτερη έννοια το έμαθα από τα CRPG, την δεκαετία του '90. Η τακτική συλλογής πόντων εμπειρίας, χρυσού ή αντικειμένων ονομάζεται farming (στα ελληνικά φαρμάρισμα) από τότε που μπορώ να θυμηθώ. Η πλήρης έννοια είναι αυτή:

Farming refers to a gaming tactic where a player, or someone hired by a player, performs repetitive actions to gain experience, points or some form of in-game currency. Farming usually involves staying in a game area with a spawn point that generates endless numbers of items or enemies. The player collects the items or continuously kills the enemies for the experience, points and currency.

Farming is also known as gold farming or experience (XP) farming.

Farming is just like grinding experience points early in a game to expedite battle advancement. In fact, farming is extreme grinding. 

A wealthy gamer may outsource farming by using real currency to purchase game items or hire a farmer from another country to play a character while offline. *In 2005, an estimated 100,000 Chinese gamers were employed as full-time farmers by role-playing gamers (RPG) in other countries*. In May 2011, the Guardian reported that Chinese prisoners were forced to farm items and experience that were sold to online gamers, with proceeds directed to the prison. 

https://www.techopedia.com/definition/19278/farming


Βέβαια χωρίς το κατάλληλο context είναι δύσκολο να πεις ποια έννοια του farmer χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά αυτή είναι μια ακόμη περίπτωση όπου το να είσαι/ήσουν gamer σε βγάζει ασπροπρόσωπο. :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 4, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> *In 2005, an estimated 100,000 Chinese gamers were employed as full-time farmers by role-playing gamers (RPG) in other countries*. In May 2011, the Guardian reported that Chinese prisoners were forced to farm items and experience that were sold to online gamers, with proceeds directed to the prison.



Εδώ επιβάλλεται το σταυροκόπημα!


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2016)

Μια που λέμε για τους αγρότες που δεν είναι αγρότες, να πω κι εγώ την άλλη λέξη που έχω δει να μπερδεύει, τον μύλο που δεν είναι μύλος αλλά εργοστάσιο. 
Mill 1. a building equipped with machinery for grinding grain into flour.
2. a factory fitted with machinery for a particular manufacturing process.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Με προκαλείτε να ανοίξω νήμα με τίτλο «Μη σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία — έχουν κι άλλες». Γιατί εδώ αναφερόμαστε σε λάθη που προέρχονται από την επανάπαυση του μεταφραστή ότι γνωρίζει τη μία και μοναδική σημασία μιας λέξης που έμαθε όταν πήγαινε στο φροντιστήριο — μέχρι να ανακαλύψει προς μεγάλη του έκπληξη ότι έχει και δεύτερη και τρίτη. Όλοι έχουμε ανακαλύψει τέτοιες περιπτώσεις — και δεν αποκλείεται να την έχουμε πατήσει. Ξέρουμε καλά ότι πάμπολλες λέξεις έχουν δύο ή περισσότερες σημασίες, κάποιες όμως λέξεις (περίπου σαν τις ψευτοφίλες, τις false friends) είναι καλύτερες πεπονόφλουδες από τις άλλες.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2016)

...
Μήπως αυτά τα farm και mill θα ήταν πιο πρακτικό και πιο χρήσιμο να συζητηθούν σε καταλληλότερο νήμα, π.χ. σ' εκείνο: 
*false friends, faux amis, ψευδόφιλες μονάδες, ψευδόφιλες λέξεις, ψευτοφίλες;

*Μια που λέμε για farms και farmers, πώς θα λέγατε τους *pharmers*;

The plot: the narrator is a _*pharmer *_- he grows illegal bio-engineered pharmaceuticals for the black market in a post-global warming flooded region of England.

http://spiralgalaxyreviews.blogspot.gr/2008/03/following-pharmers-brian-stableford.html


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 5, 2016)

SBE said:


> Μια που λέμε για τους αγρότες που δεν είναι αγρότες, να πω κι εγώ την άλλη λέξη που έχω δει να μπερδεύει, τον μύλο που δεν είναι μύλος αλλά εργοστάσιο.
> Mill 1. a building equipped with machinery for grinding grain into flour.
> * 2. a factory fitted with machinery for a particular manufacturing process.*


Για παράδειγμα, puppy mills.



nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Με προκαλείτε να ανοίξω νήμα με τίτλο «Μη σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία — έχουν κι άλλες».


Κάνε το.






nickel said:


> Ισχνή η σοδειά, θα καταντήσει να μην αφήνουμε τίποτα να πέσει. Οπότε, in.gr, ο καλός μας πελάτης:
> 
> *Έκλεψε καραμέλες για τα εγγόνια της, οι καραμπινιέρι πλήρωσαν τον λογαριασμό*
> ... ...
> ...


Θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί το carabinieri ως χωροφύλακες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Κάνε το.



Ευχαριστώ για την παρότρυνση (και καλωσόρισες!). Το έκανα:

*Μη σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία τους — έχουν κι άλλες*


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 5, 2016)

daeman said:


> Μια που λέμε για farms και farmers, πώς θα λέγατε τους *pharmers*;
> 
> The plot: the narrator is a _*pharmer *_- he grows illegal bio-engineered pharmaceuticals for the black market in a post-global warming flooded region of England.
> 
> http://spiralgalaxyreviews.blogspot.gr/2008/03/following-pharmers-brian-stableford.html



Τα προφανή είναι _φαρμακογεωργός_ και _φαρμακαγρότης_ - το δεύτερο είναι λιγότερο ακριβές αλλά κυλάει πιο εύκολα 
Κατά τα άλλα μπορούμε να φανταστούμε τον _φαρμακοπειρατή_ και τον _λαθραίο φαρμακοπαραγωγό_.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Τα προφανή είναι _φαρμακογεωργός_ και _φαρμακαγρότης_ - το δεύτερο είναι λιγότερο ακριβές αλλά κυλάει πιο εύκολα
> Κατά τα άλλα μπορούμε να φανταστούμε τον _φαρμακοπειρατή_ και τον _λαθραίο φαρμακοπαραγωγό_.



_Φαρμακαλλιεργητής _αρχικά, για να μην πάει εντελώς χαμένος ο συνδυασμός φάρμα + φάρμακα, και μετά σκέτο _καλλιεργητής_. 
~ Περιοδικό Asimov's Science Fiction, τ. 1, Φεβρουάριος 2009.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2016)

Το αριστουργηματικό «σαλάτα του Σ.Ε.Φ.» θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει κάποιο νέο αθλητικό κλισέ. Προς το παρόν, είναι λαθάκι σε μενού, που κλέβω από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/02/06/meze-205/

Δεν θα αναφέρω τα λογοπαίγνια με τα _δήγματα_ και τα _δείγματα_, γιατί είστε ικανοί να ανοίξετε δηγματοληπτικό νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2016)

*Quality of life in European cities*
Όλη η μελέτη έχει πολύπλευρο ενδιαφέρον και θα τη βρείτε εδώ:
http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/sources/docgener/studies/pdf/urban/survey2015_en.pdf

Μην ψάξετε ωστόσο να βρείτε τη Λιζ που αναφέρεται σ' αυτή την ιστοσελίδα σαν μια από τις 15 καλύτερες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις για να εργαστεί κανείς. Αν σας θυμίζει τη Λιέγη με τον ποταμό Μεύση, έχετε πέσει μέσα. (Και η Rennes είναι Ρεν και όχι Ρενς.)


----------



## sarant (Feb 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> *Quality of life in European cities*
> Όλη η μελέτη έχει πολύπλευρο ενδιαφέρον και θα τη βρείτε εδώ:
> http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/sources/docgener/studies/pdf/urban/survey2015_en.pdf
> 
> Μην ψάξετε ωστόσο να βρείτε τη Λιζ που αναφέρεται σ' αυτή την ιστοσελίδα σαν μια από τις 15 καλύτερες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις για να εργαστεί κανείς. Αν σας θυμίζει τη Λιέγη με τον ποταμό Μεύση, έχετε πέσει μέσα. (Και η Rennes είναι Ρεν και όχι Ρενς.)



Πολύ περισσότερο διότι Ρενς (περιπου) προφέρεται η Reims -αν και αυτήν τη γράφουμε Ρεμς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2016)

Στο ιντερνέτι κυκλοφορεί αυτή η φωτογραφία, της οποίας η εγκυρότητα (και η συσχέτιση) δεν μπορούν δυστυχώς να επιβεβαιωθούν. Μετράω πέντε λάθη...


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2016)

Για να ξέρω, το ελληνικό «17:00 ΜΜ» το έχεις βάλει στα λάθη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2016)

Ναι, βέβαια. :)

Αλλά τώρα πρόσεξα ότι ουσιαστικά υπάρχει άλλο ένα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2016)

H AV μου συνιστά όταν ταξιδεύω με αεροπλάνο να έχω πάντα μαζί μου είδη υγιεινής. :woot:

Εντάξει, είπαμε είναι κάπως οι τουαλέτες του αεροπλάνου, αλλά με το υπέρβαρο τί θα κάνω;


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2016)

...
—Ε, λείπει ένα «ατομικής». 
—Ατομικής; Δηλαδή πυρηνικά; :scared:

:twit:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 26, 2016)

Καλά, εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο λάθος το "υγιεινής". Με τόσα "στοματικής υγιεινής", "υγιεινής της ευαίσθητης περιοχής", "προσωπικής υγιεινής" κτλ., ένα υγιεινής σκέτο δεν είναι και τόσο πια δραματικό! Παρεμπιπτόντως, υπάρχει και "Κέντρο ψυχικής υγιεινής", παράρτημα του Αιγινήτειου νοσοκομείου, στην Καισαριανή. Εκεί, ναι, θα έλεγα ότι είναι λάθος. Εγώ θα έλεγα "ψυχικής υγείας", γιατί το "υγιεινής" μου δείχνει πράξη ή προϊόν καθαρισμού, ή τήρηση κανόνων καθαριότητας για τη διατήρηση της καλής υγείας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 26, 2016)

Από την άλλη ο νόμος μιλάει για υγιεινή και ασφάλεια στην εργασία


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2016)

Όλι, τα _είδη υγιεινής_ είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένο πράγμα και σημαίνει τη μπανιέρα, το νιπτήρα, τη λεκάνη της τουαλέτας και τα άλλα είδη για τουαλέτες, ουρητήρια, μπάνια κλπ. Και τα πουλάνε καταστήματα ειδών υγιεινής. 

Επίσης, είδη υγιεινής τρώει η Άντζελα Δημητρίου για να κάνει σωστή διατροφή, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. 

Το ιντερνέτιο μου βγάζει ότι ορισμένοι χρησιμοποιούν τη φράση για να μεταφράσουν το αγγλικό toiletries (όπου θεωρούν ότι cosmetics είναι τα είδη μακιγιάζ και toiletries τα είδη καθαριότητας) όμως στα ελληνικά τα λέμε όλα αυτά καλλυντικά (και δεν τα λεώ εγώ μόνο, κι η νομοθεσία έτσι τα λέει)



> Ο ορισμός του καλλυντικού αναφέρεται για πρώτη φορά στο Άρθρο 1 της οδηγίας ΟΔ 76/768/ΕΟΚ:
> 
> “Ως «καλλυντικό» νοείται κάθε ουσία ή παρασκεύασμα το οποίο προορίζεται να έλθει σε επαφή με διάφορα εξωτερικά μέρη του ανθρωπίνου σώματος (επιδερμίδα, τριχωτά μέρη του σώματος και της κεφαλής, νύχια, χείλη και εξωτερικά γεννητικά όργανα) ή με τα δόντια και το βλεννογόνο της στοματικής κοιλότητας με αποκλειστικό ή κύριο σκοπό τον καθαρισμό τους, αρωματισμό προστασία τους ή τη διατήρηση τους σε καλή κατάσταση ”



Μάλλον επειδή περιέχει τη λέξη κάλλος μπερδεύονται κάποιοι και νομίζουν ότι είναι μόνο τα είδη μακιγιάζ κι οι κρέμες για τις ρυτίδες. Και ένα ταξίδι με το μετρό σε πρωινή ώρα αιχμής, ειδικά το καλοκαίρι με τη ζέστη, μας δείχνει γιατί υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν θεωρεί το σαπούνι, τα αποσμητικά και τις οδοντόκρεμες είδη που συμβάλλουν στην ομορφιά μας.


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2016)

...
Άμεση *σύγκλιση *του Συμβουλίου Πολιτικών Αρχηγών για το προσφυγικό ζητά η Ν.Δ. 

Πηγή: www.lifo.gr

Την άμεση σύγκλιση του Συμβουλίου Πολιτικών Αρχηγών για το προσφυγικό-μεταναστευτικό ζητά η ΝΔ, κατηγορώντας την κυβέρνηση πως δεν έχει κανένα σχέδιο και επισημαίνοντας πως δεν εμπιστεύεται τον πρωθυπουργό τον οποίο και χαρακτηρίζει «μοιραίο».
...

Ο κ. Κουμουτσάκος τονίζει, τέλος, πως η ΝΔ δεν εμπιστεύεται τον «μοιραίο», όπως τον χαρακτηρίζει, πρωθυπουργό για να αντιμετωπίσει τη δραματική αυτήν κατάσταση και του ζητά να _*συγκαλέσει *_άμεσα συμβούλιο πολιτικών αρχηγών, όπως οφείλει να κάνει. 








Αν υπήρχε κάποια *σύγκλιση*, ίσως να 'ταν λίγο καλύτερα τα πράγματα. 
Αλλά η _σύγκλιση _είναι από το _συγκλίνω_, ενώ εδώ θέλατε να γράψετε *σύγκληση*, από το _συγκαλώ _που έχετε στην τελευταία παράγραφο.

Να θυμάστε την *κλήση*, που την ξέρετε από τα κινητά, γιατί κάποια ιδιαίτερη κλίση στη γραμματική δε βλέπω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2016)

Και καλά που μάλλον δεν ήταν οδοντίατρος ο συντάκτης, να γράψει _σύγκλειση_... :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2016)

...
*σύγκληση και σύγκλιση *(και σύγκλειση και σύγκλυση)



UsualSuspect said:


> ... Επίσης υπάρχουν το _σύγκλυση _(=κατακλυσμός) από το _συγκλύζω_ και το _σύγκλειση_ (=κλείσιμο με το μικρότερο κενό) από το _συγκλείω_.





sarant said:


> Ναι, τη σύγκλειση τη χρησιμοποιούν οι οδοντογιατροί. Η singlisi πρέπει να είναι το μοναδικό τρισύλλαβο τετραομόηχο.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 6, 2016)

Cheers and good wines!


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2016)

Σε ένα κείμενο που διορθώνω υπήρχε η φράση dependable governance structure που είχε αποδοθεί "εξαρτώμενη δομή διακυβέρνησης" ενώ βεβαίως είναι "αξιόπιστη". Δεν ξέρω πόσο κοινό είναι αυτό το λάθος.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

sarant said:


> ... Δεν ξέρω πόσο κοινό είναι αυτό το λάθος.



Όσο κοινή είναι η αδυναμία διάκρισης του dependable από το dependent, που δεν είναι δα και ζήτημα κβαντομηχανικής αλλά απλής γραμματικής, και ταυτόχρονα η απροθυμία προσφυγής σε οποιοδήποτε λεξικό.


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2016)

Real men don't use dictionaries, λέμε!


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

...
Of course; and boys don't cry when they see their poor grades. 

They try to laugh about it
Cover it all up with lies
They try and laugh about it
Hiding the tears in their eyes
'cause boys don't cry
Boys don't cry

Misjudged their limits
Pushed themselves too far
Took it for granted
Thought that they didn't need more


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 7, 2016)

Βέβαια θα μπορούσε να είναι και λάθος αφηρημάδας: διάβασε κατά λάθος _dependent_ αντί για _dependable_ και δεν το ξανακοίταξε μετά. Αν το υπόλοιπο κείμενο είναι καλό, αυτή η περίπτωση είναι πιο πιθανή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 18, 2016)

Ήμουν στο ΑΠΘ για μια δουλειά, το πρωί, και μέχρι να εξυπηρετηθώ κοιτούσα τα αφισοκολλημένα έγγραφα. Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ένα πρότυπο αίτησης εγγραφής φοιτητή. Στα πεδία "πατρώνυμο" και "μητρώνυμο" κάποιος -από τη γραμματεία προφανώς- είχε γράψει με στυλό από δίπλα: "το όνομα πατέρα" και "το όνομα μητέρας". Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πιο θλιβερή η περίπτωση να το έγραψε κάποιος θεωρώντας ότι πρόκειται για δύσκολες λέξεις ή η περίπτωση να το έγραψε επειδή τούς ρωτάνε συχνά τι σημαίνουν αυτά τα πεδία.

Σε άλλο έγγραφο έλεγε με μεγάλα γράμματα: "Αίτηση Μεταγγραφής Φοιτητή". Όσο ζεις συναντάς καινούργιες λέξεις. Υποθέτω είναι σύνθετο των λέξεων "μετά" και "αγγραφή".


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2016)

*Έκτακτο παράρτημα:* 
Φούρνοι γκρεμίζονται όταν διαπιστώνεται ότι τα παιδιά αυτών που δεν ήξεραν τι σημαίνει αρωγή και ευδοκίμηση δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει πατρώνυμο και μητρώνυμο. Σοβαρή έλλειψη αρτοσκευασμάτων σε όλη την επικράτεια. Οι πολίτες δηλώνουν ψύχραιμοι, διότι δεν γνωρίζουν τι έιναι τα αρτοσκευάσματα και συνεπώς δεν τους λείπουν. 

:lol::lol::lol:

Εγώ πάλι άκουσα στο ΡΙΚ να λένε ότι συνελήφθη ζωντανός (ο καταζητούμενος τρομοκράτης στο Βέλγιο) και αναρωτήθηκα πώς συλλαμβάνεις ένα πτώμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2016)

Κάπου, σε ειδησεογραφικό ιστότοπο, είδα (αλλά δεν το κατέγραψα τη στιγμή που το είδα και άντε να το ξαναβρώ τώρα) να γράφουν για κάποιον ότι «υπήρξε εικονίδιο», απόδοση του *icon* προφανώς — *εμβληματική παρουσία*, κάτι με υψηλό δείκτη μπλαμπλά στα ελληνικά.

Με αποζημίωσε το ψευδόφιλο αντίστοιχο στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου: 

Διαβάζω ότι πουλήθηκε σε δημοπρασία, και μάλιστα πολύ φτηνά, το πιάνο που είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί στην ταινία «Μαθήματα πιάνου». Και γράφει το άρθρο του in.gr, το οποίο είναι από τους καλύτερους προμηθευτές μαργαριταριών:

To δημοφιλές πιάνο της αριστουργηματικής ταινίας του 1993, «Μαθήματα Πιάνου», πουλήθηκε μόνο 620 ευρώ σε δημοπρασία μέσω ίντερνετ.

Τιμή όχι και πολύ αντιπροσωπευτική, για το εικονικό πιάνο, της πολυβραβευμένης με Όσκαρ ταινίας της Τζέιν Κάμπιον, που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην περίφημη σκηνή της παραλίας.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1500064160​
Εικονικό πιάνο, virtual piano, μπορεί να είναι κανένα πρόγραμμα στον υπολογιστή, που σου εμφανίζει πάνω στην οθόνη πληκτρολόγιο και μπορείς να παίξεις «σαν» στο πιάνο. Το πιάνο της ταινίας ήταν, ή έγινε, iconic. Ο άσπονδος φίλος ξαναχτύπησε τον απρόσεχτο μεταφρατζή.​
*Εμβληματικό *πιάνο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 19, 2016)

Παλι καλά που δεν έγινε εικόνισμα.

(Εδώ που τα λέμε, πιο σχετικό θα ήταν...)

Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη "είδωλο" πρόσφατα για να αποδώσω το "icon" σε αντίστοιχο context. Αλλά δεν το έχει πιάσει ακόμη ο διορθωτής να δω τι θα το κάνει. :)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 27, 2016)

Υπάρχει επίθετο σκάνδαλος; Βρίσκω μια τέτοια χρήση στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, σε ένα παλιό άρθρο για τη ζωή του Βιζυηνού, αλλά ούτε στα αρχαία ήταν επίθετο ούτε, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στα μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2016)

Και πολύ καλά το λες (γρήγορη απάντηση).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2016)

Χμμ... και τι λέξη είναι; Ουσιαστικό; Εννοώ όταν χρησιμοποιείται σαν χαρακτηρισμός. Π.χ. "ο Γιώργος είναι σκάνδαλος".


----------



## pidyo (Mar 27, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Χμμ... και τι λέξη είναι; Ουσιαστικό;



Στ' αρχαία, ναι. Και το σκάνδαλον και ο παράλληλος τύπος σκάνδαλος και η σκανδάλη μόνο ως ουσιαστικά μαρτυρούνται. Και στην πατερική γραμματεία όπου γενικεύεται η νεότερη σημασία της λέξης πάλι ουσιαστικό είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2016)

Ναι, αλλά το βρίσκουμε και σαν προσδιορισμό, όπως έγραψα παραπάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2016)

Βλέπω ότι το ΛΚΝ το δίνει μόνο σαν ουσιαστικό (το σκάνταλο), με την σημασία του ζιζάνιου. Όμως στην παιδική μου ηλικία το άκουγα συχνά σαν προσδιορισμό "ο τάδε είναι σκάνταλος", στην δε Χαλκιδική ακόμα χρησιμοποιείται σαν συνώνυμο του διαβόλου. Όταν ήμασταν μικρά, όταν πήγαιναν να μας γαργαλήσουν έλεγαν "πού θα πάει ο σκάνδαλος για να σκανδαλίσει". Τέλος, τον χαρακτηρισμό βλέπω να τον έχει χρησιμοποιήσει και η Πηνελόπη Δέλτα στον Τρελαντώνη και για την ακρίβεια στην πρώτη-πρώτη πρόταση του βιβλίου:
_
Ο ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ ήταν πολύ σκάνταλος και πολύ άτακτος και κάθε λίγο έβρισκε τον μπελά του.
_
Έμαθα και κάτι καινούργιο ψάχνοντάς το. Δεν ήξερα ότι ο τρελαντώνης ήταν ο αληθινός αδερφός της Δέλτα και δεν θυμάμαι αν το είχαμε διδαχθεί αυτό στο σχολείο (αν το είχαμε διδαχθεί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν πρόσεχα, γιατί συχνά στο σχολείο ήμουν "αλλού"). Ο οποίος αδερφός της φυσικά ήταν ο Αντώνης Μπενάκης, ο ιδρυτής του γνωστού μουσείου. Αυτό το ήξερα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2016)

pidyo said:


> Υπάρχει επίθετο σκάνδαλος; Βρίσκω μια τέτοια χρήση στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, σε ένα παλιό άρθρο για τη ζωή του Βιζυηνού, αλλά ούτε στα αρχαία ήταν επίθετο ούτε, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στα μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά.


Στο συγκεκριμένο λινκ, βλέπουμε και "της Κλεοπάτρα". Ελπίζω να είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2016)

Εγώ δεν το έχω ξανακούσει το σκάνδαλος. Σκανταλιάρης ναι.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Βλέπω ότι το ΛΚΝ το δίνει μόνο σαν ουσιαστικό (το σκάνταλο), με την σημασία του ζιζάνιου. Όμως στην παιδική μου ηλικία το άκουγα συχνά σαν προσδιορισμό "ο τάδε είναι σκάνταλος", στην δε Χαλκιδική ακόμα χρησιμοποιείται σαν συνώνυμο του διαβόλου. Όταν ήμασταν μικρά, όταν πήγαιναν να μας γαργαλήσουν έλεγαν "πού θα πάει ο σκάνδαλος για να σκανδαλίσει". Τέλος, τον χαρακτηρισμό βλέπω να τον έχει χρησιμοποιήσει και η Πηνελόπη Δέλτα στον Τρελαντώνη και για την ακρίβεια στην πρώτη-πρώτη πρόταση του βιβλίου:
> _
> Ο ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ ήταν πολύ σκάνταλος και πολύ άτακτος και κάθε λίγο έβρισκε τον μπελά του.
> _



Για να το χρησιμοποιεί ως επίθετο η Δέλτα φαίνεται πως υπάρχει αυτή η χρήση, κι ας μην την ξέραμε οι περισσότεροι (και τα λεξικά). Υποψιάζομαι ότι η χρήση προήλθε από την πατερική χρήση (Ιωάννης Χρυσόστομος, μιλώντας για την μεταμεληθείσα πόρνη: οὐκέτι ἄλλοις γίνεται σκάνδαλος, ἀλλὰ σωτηρία), πέρασε σε φράσεις όπως αυτή που θυμάσαι («ο Χ είναι σκάνδαλος»), όπου μπορεί κάλλιστα να παραμένει ουσιαστικό η λέξη, συνώνυμο του διαβόλου όπως λες, και τελικά μετετράπη σε επίθετο.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 28, 2016)

nickel said:


> Κάπου, σε ειδησεογραφικό ιστότοπο, είδα (αλλά δεν το κατέγραψα τη στιγμή που το είδα και άντε να το ξαναβρώ τώρα) να γράφουν για κάποιον ότι «υπήρξε εικονίδιο», απόδοση του *icon* προφανώς — *εμβληματική παρουσία*, κάτι με υψηλό δείκτη μπλαμπλά στα ελληνικά.
> 
> Με αποζημίωσε το ψευδόφιλο αντίστοιχο στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:
> 
> ...



+1
Πλήρης συμφωνία απόψεων.
Αυτό έχω γράψει κι εγώ, τόσο στα παλιότερα μεζεδάκια με τίτλο «Εικόνες και εικονίδια» (στο #188), όσο και στο άρθρο που αναφέρεις (στο #73).


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2016)

pidyo said:


> Για να το χρησιμοποιεί ως επίθετο η Δέλτα φαίνεται πως υπάρχει αυτή η χρήση, κι ας μην την ξέραμε οι περισσότεροι (και τα λεξικά).



Ναι, κι εγώ την αγνοούσα ή σίγουρα δεν τη θυμόμουνα. Υπάρχει και θηλυκό _σκάνδαλη / σκάνταλη_. Βρίσκω: Η «σκάνδαλη» συγγραφέας, σε Αντί. Αυτός είναι σκάνταλος, αυτή είναι σκάνταλη. Και στη Νέα Εστία: Η σκάνταλη παρέα μας. Χάρη στη σκάνταλη φάρσα του γιου του πεθερού.

Όμως δεν την αγνοούν τη χρήση όλα τα λεξικά. Τη βρίσκω στον πολύτομο Δημητράκο, στο _σκάνδαλος_:

2) δημ. ως επίθ. επί παιδός, λίαν ζωηρός, ταραξίας.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2016)

Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα και σήμερα, την έχω ακούσει σε κυκλαδονήσι, σε συμφραζόμενα του τύπου «Ο Τάδε είναι σκάνταλος, ησυχία δεν έχει», δηλαδή ζωηρός και άτακτος.


----------



## sarant (Mar 28, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα και σήμερα, την έχω ακούσει σε κυκλαδονήσι, σε συμφραζόμενα του τύπου «Ο Τάδε είναι σκάνταλος, ησυχία δεν έχει», δηλαδή ζωηρός και άτακτος.



Mου είναι κι εμένα οικεία, ίσως από διαβάσματα. Πάντως, σκάΝΤαλος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2016)

Ναι και το ΛΚΝ έτσι το λημματογραφεί, αλλά ως ουσιαστικό (το σκάνταλο = ζωηρό παιδί).


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 28, 2016)

nickel said:


> Όμως δεν την αγνοούν τη χρήση όλα τα λεξικά. Τη βρίσκω στον πολύτομο Δημητράκο, στο _σκάνδαλος_:
> 
> 2) δημ. ως επίθ. επί παιδός, λίαν ζωηρός, ταραξίας.



Και, λίγο πιο κάτω, αποδίδει στο _σκάνταλο_ (ουδ. ουσ.) την ίδια έννοια (και παραπέμπει στο λήμμα που αναφέρεις).

Επίσης, ο Τσιούνης (_Επίτομο Νέο Λεξικό της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_) δίνει τα εξής:

*σκάνδαλος *(καθ.), *σκάνταλος *(δημ.): ο σκανταλιάρης, ο ταραξίας.

*σκάνταλο*: σαν επίθ. ο ταραξίας, (για παιδιά) όποιος προκαλεί σκάνταλα, δίνει αφορμές για διχόνοιες.




sarant said:


> Mου είναι κι εμένα οικεία, ίσως από διαβάσματα. Πάντως, σκάΝΤαλος.



Δες παραπάνω.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2016)

Σε μια ταινία μάθαμε ότι η μήτρα της ελεφαντίνας όταν είναι έγκυος μπορεί να διογκωθεί ακόμα και στα 25 κυβικά πόδια. Ο υπότιτλος έγραφε 762 εκατοστά. Δηλαδή, ο υποτιτλιστής πολλαπλασίασε το ένα πόδι, που ισούται με 30,48 εκατοστά, επί 25 και έβγαλε 762. 

Όχι μόνο δεν έψαξε στο γκουγκλ, όχι μόνο δεν ζήτησε τη βοήθεια κανενός, αλλά δεν ξέρει ούτε τη διαφορά μεταξύ μήκους και όγκου και με μεγάλη αυτοπεποίθηση προχώρησε στη μετατροπή.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2016)

...
Η επιστολή του πρωθυπουργού έχει ως εξής:
[...]

«Το δεύτερο θέμα*, *έχει να κάνει με το κατά πόσο η Ελλάδα μπορεί να εμπιστευθεί και να συνεχίσει να διαπραγματεύεται καλή τη *πίστη*, με τους αξιωματούχους του ΔΝΤ*, *οι οποίοι εκφράζουν απόψεις σαν και αυτές που εκφράζονται σε αυτές τις δημοσιεύσεις.»

http://www.kathimerini.gr/855324/article/epikairothta/politikh/klima-sygkroyshs-me-dnt


«Καλή *τη πίστει*», γιατί οι μεταξωτές δοτικές θέλουν επιδέξιες πένες. 

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, άμα δεν ξέρετε τη δοτική, να μην την πιπιλάτε σαν αρχαία καραμέλα —γιατί όταν τη βλέπουμε λάθος, μας στέκεται στο λαιμό— αλλά να γράφετε καλύτερα «με καλή πίστη» ή «καλόπιστα».

Bona fide, in good faith, not in bad grammar.


Το εντελώς αδικαιολόγητο κόμμα αμέσως μετά το υποκείμενο και πριν το ρήμα στην αρχή δεν το σχολιάζω, γιατί έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου. Ούτε τα περιττά κόμματα στη δεύτερη γραμμή, αφού η αναφορική πρόταση είναι περιοριστική. 
Όλο κοκκινάδια το γραφτό.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 15, 2016)

Επεξεργάσου κι εσύ έναν πρόσφυγα, μπορείς!!!   :blink: :scared: :angry: :down:
*
Παρέμβαση Μπαράκ Ομπάμα υπέρ της Ελλάδος για την οικονομική κρίση και το προσφυγικό
*...πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε την Ελλάδα με την επεξεργασία και με τη φιλοξενία των προσφύγων που βρίσκονται εκεί...
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=792768


ΥΓ. Επεξεργάσου τον για το καλό της *Ελλάδος*, βεβαίως βεβαίως.


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2016)

Μας διαβάζουν. Το έκαναν "διαχείριση"


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 15, 2016)

sarant said:


> Μας διαβάζουν. Το έκαναν "διαχείριση"



Βλέπω αρκετούς που, κττμγ, θα έπρεπε να το έχουν αλλάξει (όπως, π.χ., το TVXS και το Press Project) και δεν το έχουν κάνει, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω ποιοι το άλλαξαν.


 edit: Τώρα το είδα, ναι, στο TVXS εμφανίζεται έτσι (_διαχείριση_) στην πρώτη παράγραφο κάτω από τον υπότιτλο «*Τι θα συζητήσουν» και μπράβο τους, έλα όμως που ζει και βασιλεύει άλλη μια ρημάδα επεξεργασία στην επόμενη παράγραφο ακριβώς**. :curse: :woot:*


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 16, 2016)

Ούτε το «διαχείριση» είναι σωστό όμως, έτσι δεν είναι; Processing είναι π.χ. η ταυτοποίηση και η επεξεργασία στοιχείων ενώ «διαχείριση» θα ήταν η μετακίνηση, η στέγαση, η προώθηση κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2016)

Ναι, είναι η λεγόμενη «ταυτοποίηση των προσφύγων», η διαδικασία εξακρίβωσης και καταγραφής των στοιχείων ταυτότητάς τους βάσει εγγράφων, δικαιολογητικών.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 16, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Ούτε το «διαχείριση» είναι σωστό όμως, έτσι δεν είναι; Processing είναι π.χ. η ταυτοποίηση και η επεξεργασία στοιχείων ενώ «διαχείριση» θα ήταν η μετακίνηση, η στέγαση, η προώθηση κ.λπ.



Ναι, αν θέλουμε να είμαστε απόλυτοι (ή άψογοι, τέλος πάντων), ίσως να έχει έτσι το πράγμα. Επειδή όμως εγώ θεωρώ πιο ουσιαστική και πρωτεύουσα την κοινωνική διάσταση του λόγου, δηλαδή, για να το θέσω κάπως πιο σχολαστικά, τις ανθρωπολογικές και κοινωνιολογικές συνδηλώσεις, θεώρησα καλή την κίνηση του TVXS, γιατί, όπως και να το κάνουμε, _διαχειρίζεσαι ένα πρόβλημα_, ή _τα κοινά_, και αυτό σημαίνει άμεση εμπλοκή σε σχέση με άλλους ανθρώπους (ακόμα και μέσω εκπροσώπων ή εγγράφων). Η _επεξεργασία_, από την άλλη μεριά, οπωσδήποτε κουβαλάει στην καμπουρίτσα της μπόλικες υποδηλώσεις διαχείρισης άψυχων αντικειμένων, _κατεργασίας_ δηλαδή.

Και ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι στο συγκεκριμένο κειμενικό πλαίσιο η _διαχείριση _μπορεί πολύ άνετα να θεωρηθεί υπερώνυμο (το οποίο περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα όλα, ταυτοποίηση, μετακίνηση, στέγαση κλπ).

Με λίγα λόγια, θα πρέπει καθετί να γίνεται κατανοητό εντός των γενικότερων συμφραζομένων του, κοινωνικών, επαγγελματικών, γλωσσολογικών κλπ. Θα πρέπει να είμαστε, δηλαδή, κττμγ, ικανοί να πούμε ένα μπράβο στην/ον δημοσιογράφο που, μες στην όλη κωλοπιλάλα της νεοελληνικής καθημερινότητας, αντιλήφθηκε την ανθρωπιστική διάσταση του ζητήματος και έκανε μια προσπάθεια να διορθώσει την κατάσταση (τουλάχιστον, εκεί σκόπευε η δική μου δημοσίευση).


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2016)

Κάνετε όλοι λάθος κι η αρχική μετάφραση ήταν σωστότατη. Ο Ομπάμα ήθελε να τονίσει ότι όχι μόνο τους δουλευουμε, τους επεξεργαζόμαστε κανονικά.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 16, 2016)

SBE said:


> Κάνετε όλοι λάθος κι η αρχική μετάφραση ήταν σωστότατη. Ο Ομπάμα ήθελε να τονίσει ότι όχι μόνο τους δουλευουμε, τους επεξεργαζόμαστε κανονικά.



Καλά τα λες (κι ο φασίστας της ορθογραφίας, μέσα μου, φωνάζει: _καλά τα λες, αλλά σου ’φυγε ο τόνος στο «δουλεύουμε»_). ;):inno:

Για το «Ελλάδος» όμως, ρε παιδιά, τίποτα;


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2016)

Κι εμένα το "διαχείριση" μου φαίνεται ικανοποιητικό.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2016)

Αυτό δε νομίζω ότι είναι για πολιτικό νήμα, δείχνει ότι κάποιοι στο ΥπΟικ έχουν μπερδέψει γινόμενα και πηλίκα.
Από εδώ:
(από το άρθρο 39 του ασφαλιστικού νομοσχεδίου): 

«Ως ετήσιο εισόδημα των προσώπων που είναι μέλη προσωπικών εταιρειών νοείται, για την εφαρμογή του παρόντος, το πηλίκο της διαίρεσης του συνολικού μερίσματος της εταιρίας διά του ποσοστού συμμετοχής εκάστοτε μέλους σε αυτή».
Βάσει των ανωτέρω, αν υποθέσουμε ότι τα καθαρά κέρδη μιας ομόρρυθμης εταιρείας είναι 100.000 ευρώ και συμμετέχουν σ’ αυτή δύο ομόρρυθμοι εταίροι με ποσοστό συμμετοχής 50% έκαστος, τότε το ετήσιο εισόδημα του καθενός σχετικά για τον υπολογισμό των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών του θα είναι το πηλίκο της διαίρεσης του συνολικού μερίσματος της εταιρείας διά του ποσοστού συμμετοχής του καθενός εταίρου, ήτοι:

Συνολικό μέρισμα εταιρείας/ Ποσοστό συμμετοχής: 100.000/ 0.5 =200.000


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2016)

Από το νομοσχέδιο για το Ασφαλιστικό:

*Εισφορές αυτοπασχολουμένων και ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών*.

http://www.opengov.gr/minlab/?p=3038

Να το ξέρετε: Θα πασχίζετε και θα πάσχετε και ενίοτε θα είστε πασχολούμενοι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2016)

nickel said:


> ...
> Να το ξέρετε: Θα πασχίζετε και θα πάσχετε και ενίοτε θα είστε πασχολούμενοι.



Ήθελά τα κι έπαθά τα. Αυτοπάσχοντες κι αυτοπαθόντες.

Όσο περισσότερο *πασχολούμαι και *πασχολώ, τόσο *πογοητεύομαι και *ποφέρω, όταν δεν *ποπασχολούμαι.


*αυτοπασχολούμενος*: όποιος ασχολείται αυτοπροσώπως με τις ετοιμασίες για το Πάσχα ​
*αυτοπασχολημένος*: ο περατώσας τις ανωτέρω ετοιμασίες


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2016)

Κουίζ: Ποια πόλη είναι η Χινέμπρα του κειμένου; (Άτιμη απεργία...)

Βόμβα: Η FIBA απέκλεισε την Ισπανία από τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες

[...]Όπως αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά η Mundo Deportivo στην ηλεκτρονική της έκδοση "η απόφαση ελήφθη το Σάββατο (23/4) από την εκτελεστική επιτροπή της παγκόσμιας ομοσπονδίας, η οποία συνεδρίασε στη Χινέμπρα για να συζητήσει τα μέτρα που θα πάρει για την κρίση που έχει δημιουργηθεί. [...]


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2016)

Hint: Ακόμα και το Google Translate δίνει τη σωστή απάντηση. Όταν το ανακαλύψουν και οι αθλητικογράφοι, μπορεί να βελτιώσουν τις "μεταφράσεις" τους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 24, 2016)

Μάλλον είχαν καταναλώσει πολλές χινέμπρες πριν μεταφράσουν... :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 25, 2016)

Σε ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους ξένης σειράς:

Ακούγεται η κοπέλα να λέει: I passed the bar. Η μετάφραση: κόπηκα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2016)

Το μπαρ θα είχε κοφτερές προεξοχές... :scared:


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Σε ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους ξένης σειράς:
> 
> Ακούγεται η κοπέλα να λέει: I passed the bar. Η μετάφραση: κόπηκα.



And instead of a barrister, she became a barista. Same difference, as far as bars are concerned. 
Barbarism, I tell you.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2016)

...
*Canada wildfire forces mass evacuation in Fort McMurray *(BBC News)

The entire population of the Canadian *city of Fort McMurray *has been forced to evacuate because of a huge wildfire.
Some 80,000 people were told to leave as the blaze swept into the *city*, which is the gateway to the oil sands region.
Homes, petrol stations and a hotel are among the buildings destroyed in the *city*, in the province of Alberta.
[...]


*Δεκάδες χιλιάδες εγκαταλείπουν οχυρό στον Καναδά λόγω πυρκαγιάς *(in.gr)

*Έντμοντον, Καναδάς*
Τεράστια πυρκαγιά που έχει ξεσπάσει σε δασώδη έκταση στον Καναδά ανάγκασε 60.000 άτομα να εγκαταλείψουν *το **οχυρό* *Μακ Μάρεϊ *(ο αριθμός αντιστοιχεί στον πληθυσμό μιας ολόκληρης πόλης).
Η πυρκαγιά έχει καταστρέψει σπίτια, ενώ η στάχτη έχει καλύψει τους δρόμους *μιας πόλης *στην επαρχία Αλμπέρτα του Καναδά.
_Όπως αναφέρει το BBC_, η φωτιά έχει «καταπιεί» τα σπίτια σε δύο γειτονιές, ενώ έχει επεκταθεί στον αυτοκινητόδρομο 63 -τον δρόμο *που οδηγεί στο **οχυρό*.
Οι άνθρωποι που εγκαταλείπουν τα σπίτια τους έχουν προκαλέσει μποτιλιάρισμα στους δρόμους *της πόλης* που βρίσκεται 380 χιλιόμετρα βόρεια του Έντμοντον.
Η εκκένωση του *οχυρού **Μακ Μάρεϊ *είναι η μεγαλύτερη στην ιστορία της Αλμπέρτα.
...


Δεν είναι οχυρό, πόλη είναι —έστω "αστική περιοχή", επισήμως. Το *Φορτ Μακμάρεϊ*. 
Ανοχύρωτη μπροστά στην πυρκαγιά αλλά και στην προχειρότητα, όπως φαίνεται.


*Fort McMurray **, once named *McMurray*, is an urban service area in the Regional Municipality (RM) of Wood Buffalo in Alberta, Canada. Formerly a city, it became an urban service area when it amalgamated with Improvement District No. 143 on April 1, 1995, to create the Municipality of Wood Buffalo.

* nicknamed 'Fort Mac', 'Fort McMoney', or 'Fort McMordor', a reference to the nearby Athabasca oil sands.

Ώρες είναι να δούμε και καμιά συνέντευξη του Κάστερ από το οχυρό, το κέρατό του μέσα.
Το Μικρό Μεγάλο Κέρατο  (Little Big Horn), μα τον Μανιτού.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2016)

Και, τέλος πάντων, δεν κάνουμε «οχυρό» ούτε το Φορτ του Φορτ Νοξ, που αυτό κι αν είναι οχυρό!


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2016)

Το πιο αστείο είναι που έβαλε δικές του εξηγήσεις, επειδή δεν του κολλούσε ένα οχυρό να έχει πληθυσμό 60.000. Αφού πρώτα το ονόμασε "οχυρό" αντί για "πόλη", μέσα σε παρένθεση έγραψε "ο αριθμός αντιστοιχεί στον πληθυσμό μιας ολόκληρης πόλης".

Ναι, σαΐνι, αντιστοιχεί στον πληθυσμό ολόκληρης πόλης, επειδή είναι ολόκληρη πόλη.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 4, 2016)

Βρε, μήπως ξεκινάει την προσπάθεια μετάφρασης περνώντας το από ένα Google translate κι απλώς κάνοντας επιμέλεια; Τόση βλακεία δυσκολεύομαι να την πιστέψω.


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2016)

Αν του φάνηκε περίεργη η περίπτωση ένα οχυρό να έχει 60.000 κατοίκους, έχοντας προτιμήσει να αγνοήσει το γεγονός ότι μιλάνε ξεκάθαρα για city, η απόφαση να το κατευθύνει σε δικές του εξηγήσεις περί οχυρών που έχουν 60.000 κατοίκους δείχνει άγνοια σε συνδυασμό με βλακεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2016)

Καλά, βλακεία σίγουρα, αλλά τόση πια; Τι να πεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2016)

Βασικά η βλακεία στην online αρθρογραφία είναι απέραντη. Πριν λίγες μέρες ένα ιστολόγιο με νέα για το franchise του Jurassic Park ανακοίνωσε ότι θα αλλάξει όνομα (σε Jurassic Outpost) και θα ανανεώσει το site, κάποιο site με κινηματογραφικά νέα παρεξήγησε και νόμιζε ότι πρόκειται για τον τίτλο της νέας ταινίας και τα μισά κινηματογραφικά sites και ιστολόγια τούς αντέγραψαν τυφλά. Κι όχι μόνο τίποτα ράντομ τύποι, ακόμα και μεγάλα ειδησεογραφικά.

Πείτε μου, ρε παιδιά, η αναμετάδοση ειδήσεων χωρίς δημοσιογραφικό έλεγχο ήταν τόσο ανεξέλεγκτη και παλιά που είχαμε μόνο εφημερίδες και περιοδικά ή έχει χειροτερέψει η κατάσταση; Αν μη τι άλλο, σήμερα είναι απείρως πιο εύκολο να ελέγξεις αν μια είδηση είναι έγκυρη, όχι μόνο λόγω της εκτεταμένης δυνατότητας ανεύρεσης μέσω Google και τα ρέστα αλλά και γιατί όλη η κοινωνία έχει λογαριασμούς σε όλα τα κοινωνικά δίκτυα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2016)

Ο βασικός κανόνας ήταν και παραμένει: Έλεγχος από δύο ανεξάρτητες πηγές. 

Δυστυχώς, στο διαδίκτυο οι πηγές πολλές φορές φαίνονται αλλά δεν είναι ανεξάρτητες (π.χ. παίρνουν άμεσα ή έμμεσα στοιχεία από το ίδιο σάιτ) και επιπλέον, πολλές φορές οι πηγές δεν είναι αξιόπιστες. Άλλης ποιότητας πηγή είναι η Ουάσινγκτον Ποστ και άλλη το ιστολόγιο του Μπαρμπα-Μυτούση (ακόμη και όταν φιλοξενείται από τη Ουάσιγκτον Ποστ). Δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαία η επιφύλαξη στη χρήση της βικιπαίδειας ως πηγής, ιδίως όταν πρόκειται για άρθρα σε μη διαδεδομένη γλώσσα...


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Πείτε μου, ρε παιδιά, η αναμετάδοση ειδήσεων χωρίς δημοσιογραφικό έλεγχο ήταν τόσο ανεξέλεγκτη και παλιά που είχαμε μόνο εφημερίδες και περιοδικά ή έχει χειροτερέψει η κατάσταση; Αν μη τι άλλο, σήμερα είναι απείρως πιο εύκολο να ελέγξεις αν μια είδηση είναι έγκυρη, όχι μόνο λόγω της εκτεταμένης δυνατότητας ανεύρεσης μέσω Google και τα ρέστα αλλά και γιατί όλη η κοινωνία έχει λογαριασμούς σε όλα τα κοινωνικά δίκτυα.



Παράγονταν πολύ λιγότερα ειδησεογραφικά κείμενα από καλύτερα αμειβόμενους επαγγελματίες για εφημερίδες, ραδιόφωνο και, αργότερα, τηλεόραση. Οι διεθνείς ειδήσεις προέρχονταν αρχικά από τα πρακτορεία και κάποια στιγμή από δημοσιογράφους που ανασυνέθεταν ξένες πηγές. Αυτό γίνεται ακόμα σε εφημερίδες και στο διαδίκτυο, ωστόσο δεν υπάρχει δεύτερο μάτι ελέγχου ή γλωσσικός διορθωτής, ενώ, ιδίως στο διαδίκτυο, δουλεύουν συνήθως νέοι χωρίς πείρα ή σπουδαία γνώση ξένων γλωσσών, κάτω από τεράστια πίεση. Αυτό αντέχει η ελληνική αγορά. Ας συνεχίσουμε να υποδεικνύουμε τα λάθη με περισσότερη κατανόηση για τις συνθήκες εργασίας τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2016)

nickel said:


> Παράγονταν πολύ λιγότερα ειδησεογραφικά κείμενα από καλύτερα αμειβόμενους επαγγελματίες για εφημερίδες, ραδιόφωνο και, αργότερα, τηλεόραση. Οι διεθνείς ειδήσεις προέρχονταν αρχικά από τα πρακτορεία και κάποια στιγμή από δημοσιογράφους που ανασυνέθεταν ξένες πηγές. Αυτό γίνεται ακόμα σε εφημερίδες και στο διαδίκτυο, ωστόσο δεν υπάρχει δεύτερο μάτι ελέγχου ή γλωσσικός διορθωτής, ενώ, ιδίως στο διαδίκτυο, δουλεύουν συνήθως νέοι χωρίς πείρα ή σπουδαία γνώση ξένων γλωσσών, κάτω από τεράστια πίεση. Αυτό αντέχει η ελληνική αγορά. Ας συνεχίσουμε να υποδεικνύουμε τα λάθη με περισσότερη κατανόηση για τις συνθήκες εργασίας τους.



Αν το πρόβλημα ήταν η ελληνική αγορά θα καταλάβαινα τους λόγους, εν πολλοίς. Όμως το πρόβλημα είναι διεθνές, γι' αυτό έδωσα και το παραπάνω παράδειγμα. Όταν, δε, την πατάνε και μεγάλα ονόματα του χώρου, το πρόβλημα φαντάζει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο. Σε λίγο θα χρειάζεται προσωπική δημοσιογραφική έρευνα για να διασταυρώσουμε μια είδηση. :)


----------



## sarant (May 6, 2016)

Τελικά το διόρθωσαν και το οχυρό έγινε ξανά πόλη.

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500074933


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2016)

sarant said:


> Τελικά το διόρθωσαν και το οχυρό έγινε ξανά πόλη.
> 
> http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500074933



Ανοχύρωτη πια η πόλη, αλλά ψηφιακά τεκμηριωμένη η με το στανιό οχύρωσή της:







Κατοχυρωνόμαστε για να μην καταχεριαστούμε. 

Στον τίτλο διορθώθηκε, αλλά στο κείμενο επιμένουν να γράφουν για οχυρό σε κάποια σημεία.

Λες και θα μεταφράζαμε το Καστράκι Little Castle.

Α, ναι, αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο, αλλά μια που το πρόσεξα: ο γκουγκλοχάρτης γράφει «*Αλπέρτα». 

Άλλος είναι ο Χερμπ Άλπερτ, παιδιά, δεν έχει σχέση με τη Λουίζα Καρολίνα Αλ*μπ*έρτα, τη γαλαζοαίματη που έδωσε τ' όνομά της στην επαρχία του Καναδά. 

Η Αλμπέρτα, της Αλμπέρτας, αντίδοτο για την ακλισιά του in.gr και άλλων. Όπως κλίνουμε την μπέρτα.

Αλ, πάρ' τ' αβγό και κούρευ' το.


----------



## sarant (May 7, 2016)

Ναι, τα όσα βλέπει η πεθερά διορθώσανε!


----------



## Themis (May 7, 2016)

Ο Δύτης (όχι των θαλασσών, ο άλλος) μάς θύμισε σήμερα στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου ένα αριστούργημα, που το είχε πρωτοεπισημάνει χτες αλλά μου είχε διαφύγει. Τι σημαίνει "_στρογγυλοποίηση _μαγισσών"; (Βλ. εδώ στο CNN Greece: Ηθοποιοί αναπαριστούν ιστορικές σκηνές, όπως η στρογγυλοποίηση των μαγισσών και τα βασανιστήρια αυτών.) Η κατάδυση του Δύτου αποκάλυψε τον κρυμμένο θησαυρό (από το BBC): Actors re-enact historical scenes, such as the rounding up and torture of presumed witches. Προτείνω την απονομή τιμητικού σκαφάνδρου στον ξετρυπώσαντα.


----------



## Marinos (May 7, 2016)

Μια και με τίμησε ο αγαπητός Θέμης, ας προσθέσω και δύο αντιχαρίσματα: σύμφωνα με τον Σκάι, η χώρα λόγω των απεργιών δεν βρίσκεται σε παράλυση (πολύ μπανάλ) αλλά σε παραλυσία. Ήτοι: χαλάρωση, έκλυση των ηθών, ανήθικη, ακόλαστη ζωή ή συμπεριφορά.
Αλλά, για να μη λέμε μόνο για τους εγχώριους δημοσιογράφους, αυτός εδώ άκουσε Caucasus και το έκανε caucuses: "It’s about a trip from Georgia and the caucuses all the way to Beijing, China with a whole bunch of adventures in-between, so it’s an exciting book." (υπάρχει και ένα μπέρδεμα με τα βιβλία του Βερν εδώ, αλλά τέλος πάντων).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2016)

Ναι, αλλά πρόσεξες τον καλλωπισμό στην σύνταξη; "Και τα βασανιστήρια αυτών". Νομίζω ότι το έσωσε.


----------



## Costas (May 7, 2016)

Αφήσατε *έωλη* αυτή τη γενιά (Αναστασία Γκαρά, βουλευτίνα νομού Έβρου)


----------



## sarant (May 7, 2016)

Μήπως είπε "αίολη" πιστεύοντας πως υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη;

Το είχε πει και ο ΓΑΠ, η παραίτηση θα αφήσει τη χώρα αίολη. Αλλά βεβαια καταργήσαμε τη διάκριση μακρών-βραχέων και μπερδευόμαστε.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2016)

Η στρογγυλοποίηση είναι το γνωστό πρώτο στάδιο των βασανιστηρίων, τις κάνεις στρογγυλές τις μάγισσες για να χωράνε καλύτερα στον τροχό. Εντούτοις οι γνώμες διίστανται για το πώς γινόταν αυτό. Κάποιοι μελετητές υποστηρίζουν ότι τις τάιζαν με το ζόρι να παχύνουν (βλ. Χάνσελ και Γκρέτελ), άλλοι ότι εκτελούσαν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες όσες μάγισσες περίσσευαν, ώστε να μείνει στρογγυλός αριθμός (βλ. αποδεκατίζω). 
Η έκφραση έφτασε μέχρι και τη δεκαετία του '40, όπως μαρτυράει κι η γνωστή φράση στην ταινία Καζαμπλάνκα, όπου ο αρχηγός της αστυνομίας λέει στον βοηθό του να στρογγυλοποιήσει τους συνήθεις υπόπτους.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2016)

Το άκουσα μόλις σε δελτίο ειδήσεων, αλλά βλέπω ότι είναι διαδεδομένο στο διαδίκτυο.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="κουρακάο"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=HHczV-6AAYvAgAas36X4DA

Και καλά, η υπογεγραμμένη του Curaçao φαίνεται ότι δεν μετράει, αλλά το λικέρ Κουρασάο δεν το έχουν ακούσει;


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2016)

Οι Άγγλοι το λένε Κουρακάο, οπότε μπορεί να το παίζουν αγγλομαθείς.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2016)

SBE said:


> Οι Άγγλοι το λένε Κουρακάο, οπότε μπορεί να το παίζουν αγγλομαθείς.



Οι εξίσου άσχετοι με την υπογεγραμμένη Άγγλοι ίσως.

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/curacao?q=Curaçao


----------



## Costas (May 17, 2016)

"Το νομοσχέδιο για τη *νεόφυτη* επιχειρηματικότητα" (τρέχουσα λεζάντα της ΕΡΤ) -> νεοφυή. Βρίσκω 116 αποτελέσματα στο γούγλισμα "νεόφυτες επιχειρήσεις". Θα μου πεις, λάθος είναι; Τι νεοφυής, τι νεόφυτος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 17, 2016)

Να λες κι ευχαριστώ που δεν το έκαναν "νεόφοιτες".


----------



## Costas (May 19, 2016)

a ritual that has been observed since 1959 ένα τελετουργικό που έχει παρατηρηθεί από το 1959 / Ήταν η τοποθεσία Raid του Redeswire το 1575, γνωστή και ως «Μέρες Εκεχειρίας» όπου και οι δύο πλευρές θα απαλλαχθούν με διασυνοριακή δικαιοσύνη / off-limits εκτός ορίων / the popular side of Tijuana area η δημοφιλής πλευρά της Τιχουάνα περιοχής / untouched *since* the cessation of hostilities ανέγγιχτες *από* την παύση των εχθροπραξιών.

Popaganda


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2016)

Σε ντοκιμαντέρ σε κάποιο από τα κανάλια του National Geographic o υποτιτλιστής για κάποιον λόγο θεώρησε ότι το θηλυκό τού επιθέτου _νοήμων _είναι *_νοήμουσα _— και δώσ' του «νοήμουσα» και «νοήμουσα» καμιά πενηνταριά φορές, πόνεσαν τα ματάκια μου... Τέλος πάντων, ο λανθασμένος τύπος έχει κάποια ευρήματα. Να επαναλάβουμε με την ευκαιρία το σωστό:


ο νοήμων, η νοήμων, το νοήμον
η νοήμων ζωή, της νοήμονος ζωής, τη νοήμονα ζωή
οι νοήμονες μηχανές, των νοημόνων μηχανών, τις νοήμονες μηχανές


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2016)

Οι ελληνικές εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού έριξαν τις τιμές και πήραν όλα αυτά τα πακέτα υποτίτλων για τα κανάλια της συνδρομητικής. Μόνο που οι χαμηλές τιμές προϋποθέτουν ότι δεν υπάρχει επιμέλεια στους υποτίτλους. Οι ξένες εταιρείες, όπως εκείνη που συνεργαζόμασταν κάποιοι από εμάς πριν λίγα χρόνια, περνάνε υποχρεωτικά από επιμέλεια τους υποτίτλους, άρα δεν μπορούσαν να παίξουν με τις εξευτελιστικές τιμές που έδωσαν οι ελληνικές.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2016)

...
Σύμφωνα με τη γαλλική εφημερίδα Le Figaro που επικαλείται πηγή των αιγυπτιακών αερογραμμών το αεροπλάνο έχασε την επαφή του με τα ραντάρ περίπου 40 λεπτά μετά την πτήση της*, *πάνω από την Αθήνα.

http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2016/05/19/story_n_10039944.html

Δεν ξέρω τι σκεφτόταν όποιος το έγραψε, το νόημα που βγαίνει πάντως από αυτή την οΘντκ πρόταση είναι ότι η Le Figaro πετούσε πάνω από την Αθήνα την ώρα που το αεροπλάνο έχασε την επαφή του με τα ραντάρ. Σαΐτα την έκαναν την εφημερίδα.
Ή με άλλη ανάγνωση εκείνου του θηλυκού «της», ότι πετούσε η πηγή των αιγυπτιακών αερογραμμών.

Ακόμα κι αν διαβάσω το «της» σαν «του» για το αεροπλάνο, εκείνο το κόμμα πριν το «πάνω από την Αθήνα» απαγορεύεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση, διότι η φράση «40 λεπτά μετά την πτήση του (αεροπλάνου) πάνω από την Αθήνα» πρέπει να διαβαστεί μονοκόμματη. Αλλιώς, με το κόμμα, σημαίνει ότι πετούσε πάνω από την Αθήνα εκείνη την ώρα και κακώς το ψάχνουν στη θαλάσσια περιοχή νότια της Καρπάθου· έπρεπε να ψάχνουν στην Αττική. 
Αν θέλετε κόμμα, βάλτε το πριν τον χρονικό προσδιορισμό «περίπου 40 λεπτά μετά την πτήση», όχι όμως πριν τον τοπικό.

Κάπου έχασε ο γράφων την επαφή του με με το συντακτικό και με την πρόταση.

Κλασικό παράδειγμα όπου η προσκόλληση σε τυφλοσούρτες για τα κόμματα μπορεί ν' αλλάξει εντελώς το νόημα της πρότασης.
Κι αν αυτό το λάθος ήταν σε κανένα επίσημο ανακοινωθέν, μέχρι και διπλωματικό επεισόδιο θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει μέχρι να διευκρινιστεί.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153750698093460&set=gm.10154055987911675&type=3&theater

—Καλησπέρα και σ' εσένα, Over. 
—Τα λέμε σε λίγο, Out.
—Θα περιμένω, Copy That.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2016)

Η ζωή μιμείται την τέχνη:
- We have clearance, Clarence.
- Roger, Roger. What's our vector, Victor?


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Η ζωή μιμείται την τέχνη:
> - We have clearance, Clarence.
> - Roger, Roger. What's our vector, Victor?
> ...


:up:

Watch that careening, Kareem!






Son, ever been in a cock-pit before?


----------



## Archangelos (May 20, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Ο αστυνομικός με βαθμό lieutenant (υπαστυνόμος) είχε αποδοθεί "υπαρχηγός".


Στο air Force One o Major (Επισμηναγός) είχε αποδοθεί ως Πτέραρχος.



Alexandra said:


> Ο bailiff (κλητήρας αίθουσας δικαστηρίου) είχε αποδοθεί... Μπέιλιφ.


Στο Νόμος και Τάξη στον Alpha ξεκινά η ιατροδικαστής να μιλάει: _The Fire Marshal said ..._. Στους υποτίττλους έγραφε: _Ο Πυροσβέστης Μάρσαλ είπε ..._. Αν ήταν πυροσβέστης ονόματι Μάρσαλ έπρεπε να πεί _Fireman Marshal_ χωρίς άρθρο.



dharvatis said:


> Η ζωή μιμείται την τέχνη:
> - We have clearance, Clarence.
> - Roger, Roger. What's our vector, Victor?


Την δεύτερη ταινία την έχετε δει; Συστήνονται μεταξύ τους οι δύο πιλότοι κι ο μηχανικός.
- Unger, didn't you serve under Oveur in the Air Force?
- Uh, not directly. Technically, Dunn was under Oveur, and I was under Dunn.
- Yep.
- So, Dunn, you were under Oveur and over Unger.
κ.λπ κ.λπ κ.λπ.


----------



## Archangelos (May 20, 2016)

SBE said:


> Μελάνη, ευκαιρία να το ξεκαθαρίσω οριστικά στο μυαλό μου: έκανα Ισπανικά κάτι χρόνια στας Αγγλίας και είχα δασκάλους Άγγλους, Ισπανούς και λατινοαμερικάνους. Όλοι μας δίδασκαν στάνταρ ότι το ll προφέρεται λι. Άλλες προφορές γίνονταν δεκτές σε εξετάσεις κλπ αλλά οι δάσκαλοι όλοι λι το λέγανε και όλο το ακουστικό που είχαμε (με εξαίρεση κομμάτια με τοπικές προφορές) λι το λέγανε. Όλοι αυτοί είχαν συνωμοτήσει για να μάθουμε στραβά και δυσνόητα ισπανικά; Να το αλλάξω; Όμως συνεννοούμαι κουτσά στραβά κι έτσι. Τι να κάνω, κλαψ λυγμ;


Για δείτε την λέξη guerilla στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση.
http://www.spanishdict.com/translate/guerrilla

Εχει ένα όντιο φάηλ με την προφορά στα ισπανικά.
http://audio1.spanishdict.com/audio?lang=es&text=guerrilla

Γκερίγια το προφέρει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 21, 2016)

Και οι δύο προφορές σωστές είναι. Απλά φαίνεται ότι παλιότερα ήταν πιο διαδεδομένο το -λι- και σήμερα πια είναι πιο διαδεδομένο το -γι-. Αν είναι να επεκταθούμε το θέμα, ας πάμε καλύτερα στο νήμα για την προφορά των Ισπανικών.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2016)

Ο φίλτατος Ανδρέας Παππάς έχει καταθέσει στο Βήμα, στα υπο-γλώσσιά του, πολλά χρήσιμα γλωσσικά σημειώματα. Είδα προ ημερών (εδώ, 15/5/2016) να επανέρχεται σε γλωσσικά σχόλια και χάρηκα — ιδίως επειδή θα έχω την ευκαιρία να… διαφωνήσω με τα περισσότερα απ’ αυτά που γράφει. Όλα σχεδόν έχουν ήδη συζητηθεί κι εδώ σε άλλες σελίδες, γι’ αυτό και δεν θα επεκταθώ. Αρχίζω από το τέλος:


*Θα επικοινωνήσουμε το πρόγραμμά μας:* Η μεταβατική χρήση του _επικοινωνώ_ μπορεί να θεωρείται βαρβαρισμός σε σχέση με κάποια κείμενα, αλλά σε άλλα κείμενα, π.χ. στο μάρκετινγκ, είναι μια απόλυτα αποδεκτή και χρήσιμη χρήση. Στο Χρηστικό η χρήση αναφέρεται ως σπάνια, χωρίς κανένα στίγμα.

*Το σχόλιο για το «πρέπει να παράξει πλούτο»* θα μπορούσε να είναι παρεξηγήσιμο. Πάντως, το «παράξω» θα εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει χωρίς να επιβάλλει κατ’ αναλογία τύπους σαν το «εξάξω». (Αυτό το λέω για ν’ ακούει κι ο Σαραντάκος.)

*«Εβραίος δεν είναι εθνικός χαρακτηρισμός».* Διαφωνώ. Τα _Εβραίος_ και _Ιουδαίος_ δηλώνουν μια ιστορική, πολιτιστική και θρησκευτική ταυτότητα και θεωρώ απόλυτα δικαιολογημένο να γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό.

*Ο πλανήτης Γη και λωρίδα γης.* Γράφω κι εγώ τον πλανήτη με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, αρκεί να μην το παρακάνουμε. Ας γράφουμε «επί γης ειρήνη» ή «στα πέρατα της γης».

*Σαββατοκύριακο/σαββατοκύριακο:* Με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη χαλαρότητα αντιμετωπίζω το πώς θα γράφουμε το πρώτο γράμμα. Ο ένας υποστηρίζει ότι πρέπει να το γράφουμε με κεφαλαίο (π.χ. η Άννα Ιορδανίδου), ο άλλος με πεζό (π.χ. ο Ανδρέας Παππάς). Το Χρηστικό το έχει με κεφαλαίο. Εγώ το γράφω με πεζό τις μονές ημέρες και με κεφαλαίο τις ζυγές.

Ενδιαφέρον έχει και το σχόλιο για *τα «κρατίδια» της Γερμανίας, τα Länder*, που είναι, βέβαια, «ομόσπονδα κράτη». Ωστόσο, και το «ομόσπονδα κρατίδια» είναι διαδεδομένος όρος, οπότε καταλαβαίνουμε πώς εύκολα μένουμε με ένα σκέτο «κρατίδιο» για συντομία. Το Χρηστικό καταγράφει τη χρήση: «καθεμία από τις πολιτειακές οντότητες-μέλη ομοσπονδιακού κράτους: _τα ομόσπονδα γερμανικά κρατίδια. Τα κρατίδια της Ινδίας_».

Σοβαρή αντίρρηση έχω σχετικά με *το σχόλιο για την τρόικα*:
Όταν οι εκπρόσωποι των «θεσμών» από τρεις έγιναν τέσσερις, υπήρξε μια σχετική αμηχανία. Σύντομα ωστόσο, υιοθετήθηκε η βολική διατύπωση «το κουαρτέτο». Όμως, όταν οι συνομιλητές/επόπτες ήταν τρεις, δεν λέγαμε το τρίο αλλά η τρόικα. Αφού λοιπόν τότε δεν είχαμε επιλέξει μουσικό όρο (τρίο) αλλά όρο από τον κόσμο των αμαξών/αρμάτων (τρόικα), λογικό θα ήταν να συνεχίσουμε με ορολογία από τον ίδιο «χώρο», και επομένως να γίνεται λόγος για _τέθριππο_.​
Δεν πιστεύω ότι όποιος έλεγε «τρόικα» είχε στο νου του το ρώσικο έλκηθρο. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι οι περισσότεροι θεωρούσαν ότι τρόικα είναι η ομάδα των τριών ατόμων, άλλη μια λέξη σαν το τρίο, την τριπλέτα ή την τριανδρία. Γι’ αυτό προτείναμε εδώ και το πλακατζίδικο _τετρόικα_. Μια χαρά είναι το _κουαρτέτο_, ιδίως σε σχέση με το πανδύσκολο _τέθριππο_. Βοηθά άλλωστε να καταλαβαίνουμε ποιος παίζει τη μουσική και ποιοι χορεύουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2016)

Στις εκφράσεις "στα πέρατα της γης" και "επί γης ειρήνη" η _γη_ αντικαθιστά τον _κόσμο_. Δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχει τόσο άμεση σχέση με τον πλανήτη μας συγκεκριμένα. Αλλά μιας και αναφέρεις αυτές τις δυο εκφράσεις, "peace on Earth" ή "peace on earth";


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Αλλά μιας και αναφέρεις αυτές τις δυο εκφράσεις, "peace on Earth" ή "peace on earth";



"'It's a variation on 'Peace on Earth' or 'Purity of Essence', EOP, OPE, it's one of these, I tell you." 
https://www.getyarn.io/yarn-clip/a12ca3de-cc88-4158-a40d-d22d30ff3b2e


Peace on Earth - U2 + Dr. Stranglelove







P.O.E. - Adam Ant







Peace on Earth - Mike Oldfield






Peace on Earth by Hugh Harman (with Mel Blanc)







and Good Will to Men: 






Translational issues

The King James Version of the Bible translates the words of the angels differently from modern versions, using the words "Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men" (where the word "men" is used generically to mean "people" or "human beings"). Most Christmas carols reflect this older translation, with _It Came Upon the Midnight Clear,_ for example, using the words "Peace on the earth, good will to men, / From Heaven's all gracious King."

The disparity reflects a dispute about the Greek text of the New Testament involving a single letter. The Greek text accepted by most modern scholars today uses the words _epi gēs eirēnē en anthrōpois eudokias_ (ἐπὶ γῆς εἰρήνη ἐν ἀνθρώποις εὐδοκία*ς*), literally "on earth peace to men of good will," with the last word being in the genitive case (apparently reflecting a Semitic idiom that reads strangely in Greek). Most ancient manuscripts of the Greek New Testament have this reading. The original version of the ancient _Codex Sinaiticus_ (denoted ℵ* by scholars) has this reading, but it has been altered by erasure of the last letter to _epi gēs eirēnē en anthrōpois eudokia_ (ἐπὶ γῆς εἰρήνη ἐν ἀνθρώποις εὐδοκία), literally "on earth (first subject: peace) to men (second subject: good will)," with two subjects in the nominative case. Expressed in correct English, this gives the familiar "Peace on earth, good will to men" of many ancient Christmas carols.

Even though some other ancient Greek manuscripts (and many medieval ones) agree with the edited _Codex Sinaiticus,_ most modern scholars and Bible translators accept the reading of the majority of ancient manuscripts, translating as "on earth peace to those on whom his favor rests" (NIV) or "on earth peace among those with whom he is pleased" (ESV).

The Douay-Rheims Bible, translated from the Latin Vulgate, derives from the same Greek text as the original _Codex Sinaiticus, _but renders it "on earth peace to men of good will." In the New American Bible, this is updated to "on earth peace to those on whom his favor rests."


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... Είδα προ ημερών (εδώ, 15/5/2016) να επανέρχεται σε γλωσσικά σχόλια και χάρηκα — ιδίως επειδή θα έχω την ευκαιρία να… διαφωνήσω με τα περισσότερα απ’ αυτά που γράφει. Όλα σχεδόν έχουν ήδη συζητηθεί κι εδώ σε άλλες σελίδες, γι’ αυτό και δεν θα επεκταθώ. ...



*«επικοινωνώ» σε μεταβατική χρήση*


*Το «παραγάγω», το «παράξω» και ο προβοκάτορας της γειτονιάς σας*


*Κεφαλαίο ή πεζό στα δόγματα, οπαδούς δογμάτων;*


*Τι είναι πλανήτης, μπαμπά;*

"Ένα Αστέρι, Γύρω Αν Δεις, Κόσμοι, Οχτώ Πλανήτες" (Ερμής, Αφροδίτη, Γη, Άρης, Δίας, Κρόνος, Ουρανός, Ποσειδώνας).

Αλλά «εμπρός της γης οι κολασμένοι». Και: 

Εγώ μούδε τη σύνταξη, μούδε ζωή προκάνω 
μα θα συντάσσω όσο ζω, όσο στη γη 'μαι πάνω

Με λίγα λόγια, καλή η διάκριση του πλανήτη από το χώμα, από τη γη, αλλά το κεφαλαίο χρειάζεται μόνο εκεί που μπορεί να υπάρξει αμφισημία, γιατί στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις —συχνότερα, δηλαδή— όπου είναι προφανές από το συγκείμενο ότι γράφουμε για τη Γη ως τον κόσμο μας που λέει ο Helle, ενώ δεν εμπλέκονται άλλοι πλανήτες, είναι περιττό να παραβαραίνουμε το κείμενο με αχρείαστα κεφαλαία και αστρονομική ακρίβεια. Τόσα χρόνια πώς τα ξεμπερδεύαμε χωρίς κεφαλαία, πριν την έλευση της θριγοτριχοτόμησης;


*σαββατοκύριακο ή Σαββατοκύριακο;*


*Υπάρχουν κρατίδια;*


*Μετά την τρόικα, τι;*


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2016)

Ας μεταφέρω, με αφορμή τον πιο πάνω διανηματικό καταιγισμό του daeman, ένα σχόλιο συναδέλφου μεταφραστή που δεν είναι μέλος (από όσο γνωρίζω) και το διάβασα σε άλλο σημείο του Διαδικτύου:

_Η Λεξιλογία είναι σαν ζωντανή Wikipedia αλλά με έξτρα χιούμορ και κρίση._


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> _Η Λεξιλογία είναι σαν ζωντανή Wikipedia αλλά με έξτρα χιούμορ και κρίση._



She's a lady 

(_Bad Judge_ comedy series "chronicles the personal life (and wild lifestyle) of Rebecca Wright, a tough-as-nails judge serving on the Los Angeles County Circuit Court, whose time off the bench is spent partying and displaying reckless behavior.") :-D






Well, she's all you'd ever want
She's the kind they'd like to flaunt and take to dinner
Well she always knows her place
She's got style and she's got grace, she's a winner
She's a lady, oh, oh, whoa, she's a lady

But there's no script; it's all impro (impromptu improvisation).

Meta-tagging.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2016)

http://www.protothema.gr/politics/a...e-i-vouleutis-tou-suriza-vasiliki-katrivanou/

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι δουλειά έχει το «όλοι ΕΡΤ» (allert) με την παραίτηση Κατριβάνου — αλλά μάλλον alert εννοεί:


----------



## sarant (May 23, 2016)

Το προφέρουν με παχύ λάμδα.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2016)

Το εντελώς αντίθετο του «οχυρού Μακμάρεϊ» για το Fort McMurray. 

Insane Asylum - Long John Baldry






I went out to the insane asylum
And found ol' Long John way out there
Some people have a halfway fare
Without some sense they ain't nowhere


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2016)

...
«Το εδρεύων στη Βρετανία Συριακό Παρατηρητήριο Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων, το οποίο καταγράφει τις εξελίξεις στο μέτωπο του συριακού εμφυλίου...»

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500080316

Ο εδρεύων, η εδρεύουσα, το εδρεύον. Αν δεν θέλετε να γράψετε το στρωτό κι εύκολο «το οποίο εδρεύει στη Βρετανία και καταγράφει...», φροντίστε τουλάχιστον να γράφετε σωστά τις μετοχές, όχι λόγια της έδρας [SUB](σημ. IVα)[/SUB]. Ούτε δήθεν λόγϊα, του κ....

Γιατί οι μεταξωτές μετοχές θέλουν επιδέξια κλίση.


Πειστήριο Α: https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7338/27287829535_a8113b234a_z.jpg


----------



## Costas (May 28, 2016)

Arethusa λέγεται το ξενοδοχείο της οδού Μητροπόλεως και Νίκης (και με το πορτρέτο της νύμφης Αρέθουσας πάνω σε νόμισμα των Συρακουσών, μάλιστα), αλλά στα ελληνικά Αρετούσα.


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2016)

...
Μπορεί να ήταν Κρης όποιος ήγραψε τέθοιας λοής την Αρετούσα, όπως εγώ που την έχω γράψει «Arethousa» χωρίς να το σκεφτώ, τραγουδώντας την. 

My slip is showing, μάθια μου, των ομαθιώ μου λάθια
εδά που το ξετρύπωσες και μ' έκαμες κομμάθια


Για την Αρεθούσα:






Τέθοια ωραία κι όμορφη δεν έβγαλεν η φύση 
να 'χενε κι ο Θεός σεβντά εσέ 'θελ' αγαπήσει

Κερήθρα τα χειλάκια σου και στάσσουνε το μέλι 
και στω μαθιώ σου τς ουρανούς φτεροκοπούν αγγέλοι


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 30, 2016)

Από το Έθνος:


> Μούμια «φτυστή» ο Βαν Γκο*ν*γκ βρέθηκε σε εκκλησία της Ισπανίας


Μιλάμε βέβαια για τον πασίγνωστο ...Van Gong.





_ΣτΔρ7χ: Παίρνουμε οθονιές από τα κελεπούρια πριν προλάβουν να τα διορθώσουν...:devil::devil:_


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίο. 

Το *γκογκ* γραφόταν χωρίς το ν (έτσι το έχει ακόμα το ΛΚΝ, ενώ στο ΛΝΕΓ και στο Χρηστικό το _γκογκ_ παραπέμπει σε _γκονγκ_). Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό το γκ στο εσωτερικό της λέξης εμείς το προφέρουμε πάντα με ν. Ήρθε λοιπόν ο καιρός να αρχίσουμε να τα ξεχωρίζουμε, τον Γκογκ από το γκονγκ, όπως το πιγκ από το πινγκ. Βέβαια, δεν θα είχαμε τέτοιο πρόβλημα αν τον είχαμε καθιερώσει με αγγλική ή ολλανδική προφορά, Γκοχ ή Χοχ.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... Βέβαια, δεν θα είχαμε τέτοιο πρόβλημα αν τον είχαμε καθιερώσει με αγγλική ή ολλανδική προφορά, Γκοχ ή Χοχ.



QI - How to Pronounce Van Gogh's Name


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 30, 2016)

daeman said:


> QI - How to Pronounce Van Gogh's Name


Βλέπετε, δεν είναι μόνο το Γκονγκ, είναι κι εκείνο το ρημάδι το Βαν...


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Βλέπετε, δεν είναι μόνο το Γκονγκ, είναι κι εκείνο το ρημάδι το Βαν...



Άλλοι θέλουν το Βαν, άλλοι να το Φαν, όπως ο Φαν Πέρσι. Όσο για μας, φαν πρόπερσι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2016)

Μάλιστα, κυρία Τρέμη. "Οι αρχές του Μεξικό", ε; Κλικ, αλλάζω κανάλι.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 30, 2016)

daeman said:


> QI - How to Pronounce Van Gogh's Name



Αν μη τι άλλο ο ομιλητής της ελληνικής είναι από τους ελάχιστους παγκοσμίως που θα μπορούσε να το προφέρει έτσι ακριβώς δίχως πρόβλημα. Αντ' αυτού προτιμάει την κωμωδία.


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2016)

Ποιο αγγλικό, Νίκελ; Εγώ ακούω Άγγλους να τον λένε Βανγκόφ, ΒανΓκόου κλπ ή να αποφεύγουν να το πουν για να μην τους περάσουν για αγράμματους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ποιο αγγλικό, Νίκελ; Εγώ ακούω Άγγλους να τον λένε Βανγκόφ, ΒανΓκόου κλπ ή να αποφεύγουν να το πουν για να μην τους περάσουν για αγράμματους.



Επειδή έχω υπόψη μου και αυτές τις λιγότερο συνηθισμένες προφορές, αποσαφήνισα ποιο αγγλικό: το «Γκοχ». Εμείς δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δούμε «ogh» και να το κάνουμε «οφ» ή «όου». 



nickel said:


> Βέβαια, δεν θα είχαμε τέτοιο πρόβλημα αν τον είχαμε καθιερώσει με αγγλική ή ολλανδική προφορά, Γκοχ ή Χοχ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2016)

Γιατί μου διόρθωσες το Ω του Βανγκώφ; Ήθελα να μοιάζει ρώσικο και μου το χάλασες!


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2016)

SBE said:


> Γιατί μου διόρθωσες το Ω του Βανγκώφ; Ήθελα να μοιάζει ρώσικο και μου το χάλασες!



Μα όταν _λέμε_ κάτι, δεν το λέμε με ορθογραφία. Και οπωσδήποτε όχι λανθασμένη και ξεπερασμένη ορθογραφία που δεν ισχύει πια για κανέναν οφ. 

(Sorry, σ' το χάλασα... :inno: )


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2016)

Αριστουργηματικό ορθογραφικό από αρθρογράφο που συνήθως δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω:

να χρησιμέψει σαν παράδειγμα προς αποφυγείν


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 2, 2016)

Το αποφυγείν φυγείν αδύνατον.


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2016)

Νέα δείγματα από το αηδές ιδίωμα που ακούει στο όνομα Καθημερινέζικα:

 μεγάλα ξένα κρουαζιερόπλοια έμφoρτα χιλιάδων επιβατών

Για το Celebrity Constellation που επέκειτο να πιάσει Πειραιά.

https://www.google.gr/?client=firef...να+κρουαζιερόπλοια+έμφoρτα+χιλιάδων+επιβατών"


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2016)

Costas said:


> Νέα δείγματα από το αηδές ιδίωμα που ακούει στο όνομα Καθημερινέζικα:
> ...



Η νεοκαθαρευουσιανιά σε πλήρη έξαρση.

Από την άλλη όμως είναι κρίμα μαζί με τα Καθημερινέζικα των δηθενιστών να παίρνει η μπάλα και τον Παντελή Μπουκάλα, από τους λίγους εκεί που, από άποψη γλώσσας, μπορώ να διαβάσω χωρίς συμπτώματα αναφυλαξίας ή φασκελωτική παρόρμηση:

Μένουμε στο γλωσσικό πεδίο, με μια μικρή μετατόπιση. Η αφορμή και πάλι τηλεοπτική: ο γλωσσικός ευπρεπισμός ή νεοκαθαρευουσιανισμός, γέννημα της πίστης πως υπάρχουν λέξεις ευγενείς και λέξεις χυδαίες, καθωσπρέπει και αγυρτικές. Στην αχρείαστα πολύωρη τηλεκαταγραφή της επίσκεψης του κ. Πούτιν, οι παρουσιαστές θεώρησαν υποχρέωσή τους, όταν ο Ρώσος πρόεδρος βρισκόταν στο Αγιον Ορος, να φτιασιδώσουν τη γλώσσα τους. Δεν έλεγαν «ο κ. Πούτιν βγαίνει από τη θαλαμηγό» αλλά, μονότονα, «εξέρχεται της θαλαμηγού». Και η ίδια η θαλαμηγός δεν βγήκε από τα όρια του Ορους αλλά «εξήλθε» (όπως, εσχάτως, «εξέρχονται του γηπέδου» οι ποδοσφαιριστές και αύριο-μεθαύριο «θα εξερχόμαστε των ρούχων μας»). Οσο για τους μοναχούς, δεν «είχαν πλαγιάσει», δεν «είχαν πέσει για ύπνο», αλλά «είχαν κατακλιστεί» – έτσι, όχι «κατακλιθεί» αλλά «κατακλιστεί» (που ακούγεται και σαν «κατακλειστεί» ή «κατακλυστεί»). *Ο κομφορμισμός της γραβατωμένης γλώσσας, που έχει τάχα ιδιαίτερο γόητρο και δανείζει ένα μέρος του και στον χρήστη της.*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/862129/op...tikh/peri-glwssikwn-daneiwn-kai-ftiasidwmatwn


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2016)

Τόσο καιρό αναρωτιόμουν τι στο καλό είναι αυτό το _jumping fees_ της Cosmote που διαφημίζουν συνέχεια και σπονσοράρει νέους καλλιτέχνες. Το μυαλό μου πήγε σε κλιμακωτές χρεώσεις αλλά δεν καταλάβαινα ποια η σχέση των κλιμακωτών χρεώσεων με σπονσοράρισμα μουσικών. Τελικά είναι _jumping fish_. Αφού δεν ξέρετε να προφέρετε αγγλικά, το μάρκετίνγκ σας μέσα, γιατί επιμένετε να αραδιάζετε ένα σωρό αγγλικές εκφράσεις, συνθήματα και λογοπαίγνια; Δεν είναι πια ούτε πρωτότυπο ούτε κουλ ούτε προχώ. Νιώστε.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 6, 2016)

Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα: πού να ακούσεις ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι (σε δελτίο ευρωπαϊκών ειδήσεων, τρομάρα του) να μιλά για «τομπέικο»!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2016)

Αχαχα! Θα είναι μπέικος καπνός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα: πού να ακούσεις ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι (σε δελτίο ευρωπαϊκών ειδήσεων, τρομάρα του) να μιλά για «τομπέικο»!



Και με την ευκαιρία, Danny Quayle wasn't alone at misspelling...

Είναι δύσκολα τα αμερικανέζικα...


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Είναι δύσκολα τα αμερικανέζικα...





daeman said:


> Άλλα λέει η θεια μου κι άλλα ακούν τ' αυτιά μου.
> ...
> I say tomato, you hear tomato.
> 
> Let's call the whole thing off - Nina Hagen & Lucas Alexander



They say potato, he wrote "potatoe". With his toe, or paw.




dharvatis said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα: πού να ακούσεις ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι (σε δελτίο ευρωπαϊκών ειδήσεων, τρομάρα του) να μιλά για «τομπέικο»!



Tobacco Road in Haughty Heights. The bad pie in the SΚΥ. Σκάει και πλαντάει και τη Σουσού ξεπερνάει.


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2016)

Οι γνωμογράφοι της Κ έχουν ο καθένας το δικό του γλωσσικό ύφος. Αλλά τα ανώνυμα άρθρα και μεταφράσεις σπάνε κόκαλα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2016)

Τίτλος άρθρου στην Καθημερινή:

*Κάντο όπως ο Μαδούρο!*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/862845/gallery/epikairothta/politikh/kanto-opws-o-madoyro

Θα δεχόμουν το «Κάντο σαν του Δάντη» ή ένα «Κάντο σαν του Νερούδα» [Wikipedia], αλλά το άλλο θα το προτιμούσα «Κάν' το όπως ο Μαδούρο».

Και ένα πραγματολογικό: Δεν θα έλεγα ότι χρειαζόταν το δημιουργικό των διαφημιστών που εργάζονται για την καμπάνια της κυβέρνησης να εμπνευστεί από τα infographics του Μαδούρο. Και μόνο το Google έχει άπειρες ιδέες, αρκεί να ζητήσεις infographics:

https://www.google.gr/search?q=info...95jNAhWGaRQKHZLqCB8Q_AUICCgB&biw=1805&bih=995

Για τα στοιχεία του φυλλαδίου αρμόδια είναι άλλα νήματα. Αλλά ποιος θέλει να χάσει την ώρα του;


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2016)

nickel said:


> ...
> Θα δεχόμουν το «Κάντο σαν του Δάντη» ή ένα «Κάντο σαν του Νερούδα» [Wikipedia], αλλά το άλλο θα το προτιμούσα «Κάν' το όπως ο Μαδούρο»...



Ναι, γιατί:



daeman said:


> Άμα του βάλεις την απόστροφο που θέλει...
> Γιατί άλλο το κάν' το κι άλλο το κάντο, Χενεράλ.





daeman said:


> Κάντο; Τι κάντο; Xενεράλ; Κάν' το μπελκάντο, χενεράλ!


Κάντα λα καντάδα, κάν' την καντάδα. Κάν' το σωστά, όχι κανκάν και _κάντο ρημαδιό_. Παρόμοιο ζευγάρι είναι το «παρόλα (αυτά)» και η _παρόλα_, μόνο που δεν είναι τόσο συχνό κι εκεί βοηθάνε τα συμφραζόμενα. Ενώ το «Κάντο!» κυκλοφορεί πολύ σκέτο, σαν προτροπή, κι εγώ το κοιτάζω κι ανοίγω το στόμα, για ν' αρχίσω να τραγουδώ όποιο κάντο θυμηθώ. "Just do it!" they say, and I'm doing it as best I can. Chanting enchanting.








nickel said:


> Και ένα πραγματολογικό: Δεν θα έλεγα ότι χρειαζόταν το δημιουργικό των διαφημιστών που εργάζονται για την καμπάνια της κυβέρνησης να εμπνευστεί από τα infographics του Μαδούρο. Και μόνο το Google έχει άπειρες ιδέες, αρκεί να ζητήσεις infographics: ...



Ή, για να γράφουμε κάτι πιο κατανοητό από το infographics και να λέμε κάτι πιο κατανοητό από το _ινφογκράφιξ_:

*infographic = πληροφοριογράφημα, πληροφοριακό γράφημα*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 9, 2016)

Canta María Melata. Κι ενώ η Μαρία τα κάνει μελάτα, προσέχουμε μη στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου όταν αφιερώνουμε "από 'μένα για 'σένα".


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2016)

Λοιπόν, εδώ ήρθα για να υπερασπίσω τον κύριο Φίλη (έστω κι αν αναγκάσω κάποιους να πούνε πάλι «Who are you and what have you done with nickel?»). 

Διότι, δίπλα στα διάφορα πολιτικά που είπε στη χτεσινή συνέντευξη στον Άλφα 989 [εδώ], μερικά απ' αυτά στα όρια του απαράδεκτου, διαπίστωσα ότι ΔΕΝ είπε «ευτελοποίηση». Διάφορες σελίδες (όπως αυτή στο in.gr) γράφουν αυτό: «Αυτό που δεν μπορούμε να δεχτούμε είναι η ευτελοποίηση. Έχουμε γίνει στόχοι επιθέσεων. Υπάρχει μια υπερβολή που ευτελίζει το θέμα».

Δεν είπε «ευτελοποίηση» ο υπουργός (και οφείλω να το επισημάνω προτού τον περιλάβει ο Χάρης). Είπε: «Αυτό που δεν μπορούμε να δεχτούμε είναι η στοχοποίηση, η δαιμονοποίηση, η γελοιοποίηση και ο ευτελισμός αντί των επιχειρημάτων». Για να πούμε του στραβού το δίκιο.


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2016)

nickel said:


> Τίτλος άρθρου στην Καθημερινή:
> 
> *Κάντο όπως ο Μαδούρο!*
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/862845/gallery/epikairothta/politikh/kanto-opws-o-madoyro
> ...



Σύμφωνα με έναν αστικό μύθο που μπορεί να είναι αληθινός, σε κάποιαν από τις πρώτες παραστάσεις του Κάντο χενεράλ στο Ηρώδειο η γερμανική μετάφραση του τίτλου ήταν Mach es General (Κάνε το στρατηγέ)


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2016)

Shoots and leaves. Edible but indigestible.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2016)

Τρία στα τρία, γιατί mouloukhia (ή mulukhiyah, mloukhiya, molokhia, molohiya, mulukhiyya, malukhiyah, moroheiya) είναι φυτό που λέγεται *κόρχορος* και στον μεταγραμματισμό του *μολοχία*, όχι _μολόχα_ (η μολόχα είναι *(common) mallow*).


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2016)

...
Εντελώς μολοχία, δηλαδή. 

Στο βωμό της αποφυγής της βωμολοχίας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2016)

Την κακοτυχία στη μετάφραση τους την έφερε η διεύθυνσή τους, μάλλον.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2016)

Αναρωτιέμαι τι γράφει το κείμενο-πηγή:



> #2 Ποιότητα Vs Ποσότητα: Όταν μιλάμε για καλοκαιρινές διακοπές στην παραλία, στην πισίνα, στο σκάφος και στα θαλάσσια σπορ, είναι προτιμότερο να εστιάσουμε λίγο περισσότερο στον τομέα της ποιότητας. Καλύτερα να αγοράσουμε ένα μαγιό που είναι λίγο πιο “τσουχτερό” σε τιμή αλλά να ξέρουμε ότι δεν θα σκιστεί ή δεν θα χαλαρώσει με τα πρώτα πέντε μπάνια, παρά να ψωνίσουμε περισσότερα low-budget μαγιό που *δεν θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν* ολόκληρο το καλοκαίρι.


http://www.mustonline.gr/index.php?pageaction=kat&modid=1&artid=26394


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

Χατ τρικ στο σημερινό άρθρο του Πρετεντέρη (σπάνιο κατόρθωμα, ομολογουμένως):


Από τη μια πλευρά έχουμε μια κυβέρνηση η οποία θα πασχίζει να παραμείνει στην εξουσία και θα μετέλθει κάθε μέσου για να το επιτύχει...

Υποθέτω ότι το έχουμε πει κι εδώ μέσα ότι το _μετέρχομαι_ ακολουθείται από αιτιατική, από τον καιρό του Ομήρου.
-
Αυτό είναι το σκηνικό που έχει διαμορφωθεί και δύσκολα θα μεταβληθούν οι βασικοί παράμετροί του.

Για όσον καιρό η _παράμετρος_ είναι θηλυκή, θέλει και θηλυκό επίθετο: _οι βασικές παράμετροι_.
-
ελπίζω απλώς να μην επιφέρουν ανήκεστους βλάβες στη δημοκρατία μας

Να το ξαναπώ: Εφόσον η _βλάβη_ είναι θηλυκή, θέλει και θηλυκό επίθετο. Όταν παπαγαλίζουμε το απολιθωμένο λόγιο «ανήκεστος βλάβη», μπορεί να μας συγχωρήσουν την ονομαστική, αλλά στην αιτιατική του πληθυντικού τι θα πεις για να είσαι συνεπής; _Τας ανηκέστους βλάβας;_

Πετάμε λοιπόν και το _ανήκεστους_ και το _ανηκέστους_ και κλίνουμε το ντουέτο στη σημερινή γλώσσα:

η ανήκεστη βλάβη, της ανήκεστης βλάβης, *τις ανήκεστες βλάβες*.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2016)

nickel said:


> Χατ τρικ στο σημερινό άρθρο του Πρετεντέρη (σπάνιο κατόρθωμα, ομολογουμένως):
> 
> 
> Από τη μια πλευρά έχουμε μια κυβέρνηση η οποία θα πασχίζει να παραμείνει στην εξουσία και θα μετέλθει κάθε μέσου για να το επιτύχει...
> ...



Από το οικείο νήμα *Ο Καιάδας της ανάπηρης και κακούργας γενικής*:



nickel said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχει αποδειχτεί μύθος ότι στο βάραθρο που ονομαζόταν Καιάδας οι αρχαίοι Σπαρτιάτες έριχναν τα καχεκτικά και ανάπηρα βρέφη. Μόνο κακούργους που είχαν καταδικαστεί σε θάνατο και άλλα κακοποιά στοιχεία έριχναν εκεί.
> 
> Ανοίγω πάντως αυτό το νήμα για να ρίξουμε εδώ μέσα τις χρήσεις της γενικής πτώσης, τις ανάπηρες και τις κακούργες, που θα θέλαμε να καταβαραθρώσουμε σ’ έναν Καιάδα με την ελπίδα ότι θα μπορέσουμε να τις ξεχάσουμε και να μην τις ξαναδούμε ποτέ στο δρόμο μας. Το κάνω με την ευκαιρία που μου δίνουν δύο πρόσφατα κείμενα και, λόγω πίεσης, θα περιοριστώ τώρα σ’ αυτά. (Και στα δύο κείμενα, τα έντονα δικά μου.)
> 
> ...





Rogerios said:


> Δεν θα ήταν άσκοπο, νομίζω, αν διακρίναμε μεταξύ ρημάτων που ουδέποτε στην ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας συντάχθηκαν με γενική (ο sarant ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με αυτά στο παρατιθέμενο κείμενο) και αυτών που κάποτε πράγματι συντάσσονταν με γενική (το κάποτε μπορεί να είναι η ελληνιστική περίοδος ή ακόμη και ο 20ός αιώνας και η καθαρεύουσα). Η χρήση γενικής στην περίπτωση των ρημάτων της πρώτης κατηγορίας (π.χ. μετέρχομαι, επιδέχομαι, αποποιούμαι) θα ήταν καλό να καταλήξει σε πιο βαθύ Καιάδα, για να μην πω να βάλουμε και μια τάφρο με κροκόδειλους ή μάλλον ... κροκόδιλους, που θα είναι πιο ταιριαστοί). ...





nickel said:


> Θα ήθελα να ανταποκριθώ στην πρόκληση του Ρογήρου και θα προσπαθήσω να ομαδοποιήσω λίγο αυτά τα ρήματα. Πρώτα κάποια που αναφέρθηκαν και παραπάνω, ρήματα που δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να ακολουθούνται από άμεσο αντικείμενο σε γενική πτώση. Προφανώς, κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι η γενική είναι ωραίο κουστουμάκι, χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνονται ότι μπορεί να είναι γελοία χλαμύδα ή στολή παλιάτσου. Έχω συγκεντρώσει τα παρακάτω, τα πιο συνηθισμένα (γιατί αναφέρθηκαν και μερικά που μόνο νοσηρή φαντασία μπορεί να τους κοτσάρει τη γενική και, τέλος πάντων, δεν αποτελούν συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Themis said:


> Αναθαρρήσατε! Κατά το in.gr, ο Βαρουφάκης ισχυρίζεται ότι *δεν μετέρχεται μπλοφών:
> *Ο ίδιος απορρίπτει τις απόψεις όσων υποστηρίζουν πως μετέρχεται επινοήσεων, μπλοφών και στρατηγημάτων...
> Θα φταίω άραγε αν μετέλθω γαμοσταυριδιών;





daeman said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...





daeman said:


> Άλλοι δηλώνουν πως δεν μετέρχονται μπλοφών, άλλοι όμως «μετέρχονται λεκτικών τρικ».
> 
> *Πόσες λέξεις υπάρχουν για να πεις ότι είσαι τύφλα;
> *Γιατί αν θες να τα πιεις, πρέπει να έχεις μαζί σου και ένα λεξικό.
> ...



Μετελθών το παρελθόν.


----------



## Irini (Jun 14, 2016)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι εδώ πάει, αλλά σε άρθρο της εφημερίδας Washington Post για τον μηχανισμό των Αντικυθήρων (κάτω από την πρώτη φωτογραφία): "Οther newly translated excerpts included descriptions of a calendar unique to the northern Greek city of Corinth"


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2016)

Δικηγόρος οικογένειας Παντελίδη: οι καταθέσεις των μαρτύρων είναι έμφορτες με σκοπιμότητα και υποκειμενικότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2016)

Εδώ το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι η λέξη έχει τόση διάδοση σε λόγιες χρήσεις που μπορεί να την έχει ξεχάσει το ΛΝΕΓ (ναι, απίστευτο) αλλά δεν ξέφυγε από Χρηστικό και wiktionary.

https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/έμφορτος

Χρηστικό:

*έμφορτος*
1.	(επίσ.) που φέρει φορτίο:_ ~ο: όχημα. ~α: εμπορευματοκιβώτια. Πλοίο ~ο με δομικά υλικά._
2.	(μτφ.-λόγ.) γεμάτος (από κάποιο συναίσθημα):_ ~ οργής/συγκίνησης. Επιστολή ~η πάθους._ ΣΥΝ έμπλεος.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 16, 2016)

Γνωστό το πρόβλημα, αλλά με ιδιαίτερο στιλ αυτήν τη φορά: Μόλις η Ε.Ε. μάθει να ζει χωρίς ένα μέλος της που θα την έχει απορρίψει, θα μπορέσει να απορρίψει μέλη της Ευρωζώνης αν δεν μπορούν να υιοθετήσουν πολιτικές επιλογές που θα δικαιολογούν τη συνέχεια τους ως μέλους. (Από την _Καθημερινή_.)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 17, 2016)

Συμβαίνει τώρα:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2016)

Μου θύμισες εσωτερική επικοινωνία στην οποία έγραφε «προσοχή, το ASANSER δεν λειτουργεί, περιμένουμε τον τεχνικό». Η απάντησή μου, δηλαδή ότι γράφουμε «ασανσέρ» και άντε, αν έχουμε κέφια, «ascenseur» αντιμετωπίστηκε με μεγάλο προβληματισμό και ξύσιμο του κεφαλιού.

Υ.Γ. Λίνκους δίνουμε, όχι σκρινσότ :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Συμβαίνει τώρα:
> View attachment 5440



Έχουμε παροιμία γι' αυτό: Έβγαλε κι η μύγα κώλο κι έχεσε τον κόσμο όλο*.
Έμαθε ο άσχετος πως είναι γαλλικό και «διορθώνει» κιόλας χωρίς να ξέρει την τύφλα του. Και το πισί θέλει τόνο, όχι «πισι».

Για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους: το κάθισμα στη σκιά —ή στον ήλιο, αν προτιμάτε— και τη λέξη στη γλώσσα που την έχει ενσωματώσει αρκετές δεκαετίες τώρα:

ΛΚΝ:
*σεζ λογκ* η (άκλ.) : πτυσσόμενη πολυθρόνα με ξύλινο συνήθ. σκελετό και μονοκόμματο κάθισμα από καραβόπανο που έχει τη δυνατότητα να σταθεροποιείται σε διάφορες θέσεις.
[λόγ. < γαλλ. chaise longue]

ΛΝΕΓ:
*σεζλόνγκ *(η) {άκλ.} καλοκαιρινή πολυθρόνα που η ράχη της έχει ρυθμιζόμενη κλίση και επιτρέπει να ξαπλώνουμε- συνήθ. τοποθετείται σε ανοιχτό χώρο (βεράντες, κήπους, καταστρώματα πλοίων, παραλίες): _στο κατάστρωμα τού πλοίου υπήρχαν αρκετές *σεζλόνγκ *για τους τουρίστες _ΣΥΝ. *ξαπλώστρα*.
[ΕΤΥΜ. < γαλλ. chaise longue < chaise «καρέκλα» + longue, θηλ. τού επιθ. long «μακρύς»].


*Σεζ λογκ* ή *σεζ λονγκ* αφού έτσι προφέρεται, ή *σεζλόνγκ *αν θέλετε, όχι μόνο επειδή το λένε τα λεξικά, αλλά επειδή έτσι το γράφει ο κόσμος, οι άνθρωποι που τις πουλάνε, τις αγοράζουν και τις χρησιμοποιούν. Usus norma loquendi. 

Ενώ το chaise longue, μόνο σε ξενόγλωσσο κείμενο ή σε περιοδικά του σουσουδισμού και της δηθενιάς (λαϊφστάιλ, τρομάρα τους).

* ή, σε εντομολογικό πλαίσιο πάλι: *χόρτασε η ψείρα και βγήκε στο γιακά*.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 17, 2016)

Ναι, απλά η όλη συζήτηση ξεκίνησε επειδή κάποιος παραξενεύτηκε που το είδε γραμμένο «σεζλόνγκ». Και ήρθε ο άλλος να εξηγήσει γιατί είναι παράξενο αυτό και ποιο είναι το «κανονικό»


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Ναι, απλά η όλη συζήτηση ξεκίνησε επειδή κάποιος παραξενεύτηκε που το είδε γραμμένο «σεζλόνγκ». Και ήρθε ο άλλος να εξηγήσει γιατί είναι παράξενο αυτό και ποιο είναι το «κανονικό»





daeman said:


> Μα δεν το γράφω γι' αυτούς που το ξέρουν.
> He He, Hf-U Xe-Rh-O Po-S Ta Xe-Re-S Ca-La, Br-Es-Si H-Ar-V-At-I. :laugh:
> Ni-Co-S.



αλλά για τους περαστικούς που μπορεί να μην το καταλάβουν και να προβληματιστούν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2016)

Αυτό είναι το ψώνιο πλέον των ατόμων που δεν θέλουν να βλέπουν τίποτα μεταγραμμένο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, "τους φαίνεται παράξενο". Αλλά δεν έχουν και τις γνώσεις να το γράψουν σωστά στην ξένη γλώσσα. Βρεγμένη σανίδα που χρειάζεται!

Εδώ μου κάνουν υποδείξεις επιμελητές υποτιτλισμού για λέξεις που έχουν πολιτογραφηθεί στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο και υπάρχουν και στα λεξικά, και μου λένε ότι τους φαίνεται παράξενο, και να το γράψω καλύτερα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες.


----------



## sarant (Jun 17, 2016)

Αξίζει να γράψω άρθρο γι' αυτό το θέμα στο ιστολόγιο. Ωστόσο φοβάμαι μήπως όλοι εμείς που σκεφτόμαστε έτσι (γιατί δεν θ' άλλαζα ούτε ένα γιώτα από τις παραπάνω τοποθετήσεις ολονών) δίνουμε χαμένη μάχη.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 17, 2016)

daeman said:


> αλλά για τους περαστικούς που μπορεί να μην το καταλάβουν και να προβληματιστούν.


Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το σκέφτηκα. Ευχαριστώ!
Και ευχαριστώ την άγνωστη χείρα που ανέβασε σωστά την εικόνα 



sarant said:


> Αξίζει να γράψω άρθρο γι' αυτό το θέμα στο ιστολόγιο. Ωστόσο φοβάμαι μήπως όλοι εμείς που σκεφτόμαστε έτσι (γιατί δεν θ' άλλαζα ούτε ένα γιώτα από τις παραπάνω τοποθετήσεις ολονών) δίνουμε χαμένη μάχη.


Ίσα ίσα, οι αντιδράσεις των υπολοίπων στο FB post που αντέγραψα είναι ελπιδοφόρες. Ας είμαστε αισιόδοξοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2016)

Παρακαλώ, Χαρβ! :) (πρέπει να ξαναγράψω τις οδηγίες. Πρέπει να ξαναγράψω...)


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2016)

sarant said:


> ... Ωστόσο φοβάμαι μήπως όλοι εμείς που σκεφτόμαστε έτσι (γιατί δεν θ' άλλαζα ούτε ένα γιώτα από τις παραπάνω τοποθετήσεις ολονών) δίνουμε χαμένη μάχη.



Για μένα, χαμένη θα είναι μόνο όταν χαθεί οριστικά. Μέχρι τελευταίας ρανίδος, που λέγαμε άλλοτε. Over my dead body, που θα λένε τότε. Γιατί μ' αυτά και μ' εκείνα (την αθρόα εισαγωγή και δανεισμό ξένων λέξεων κι εκφράσεων, εκ των πραγμάτων αυξημένη τώρα πια), θα γράφουν τάχα ελληνικό κείμενο και θα 'ναι όλο λατινόγραφτο, εκτός από τα άρθρα και τις προθέσεις —που όλες κακές θα είναι τότε, γιατί θα φαντάζουν σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα γραμμένες στα ελληνικά σε ουσιαστικά ξενόγλωσσο κείμενο.

Λατινόγραφτο μόνο, επειδή από γλώσσες με άλλη γραφή ούτε ξέρουν ούτε τολμάνε να τα γράψουν στο πρωτότυπο, μόνο μεταφέρουν και πάλι δουλικά το αγγλο- ή γαλλο- ή ιταλόφερτο (αυτά συνήθως, γιατί απ' αυτά κυρίως δανειζόμαστε πλέον).
Γιατί όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια.


Ένα κειμενάκι ενδεικτικό, που είχα βρει κάπου (αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού*, για να δώσω τα εύσημα στον άνθρωπο που το έγραψε):

_Κάποτε, για να στηλιτεύσω ακριβώς αυτή τη μανία με το λατινικό αλφάβητο, είχα σκαρώσει την εξής παράγραφο:
_
«Λίγο μετά το פסחא, και λίγο πριν φύγω για το پاکِستان, έκανα ένα party στο Hilton, γύρω απ’ την piscina. Ήπιαμε κυρίως tequila, αλλά και uso και водка – γενικώς πολύ الكحل (σιγά μην πίναμε 茶). Ανάμεσα στους καλεσμένους ήταν και πέντε paparazzi, δύο Ιρανές masseuses (τυλιγμένες με بُرْقُع), τρεις 侍, δύο tenori (ο ένας φορούσε trăiască), κι ένας गुरु που μας βοήθησε να πέσουμε σε निर्वाण.»

(Μεταγραφή των ξένων λέξεων στα Ελληνικά: Πάσχα, Πακιστάν, πάρτι, Χίλτον, πισίνα, τεκίλα, ούζο, βότκα, αλκοόλ, τσάι, παπαράτσι, μασέζ, μπούρκα, σαμουράι, τενόροι, τραγιάσκα, γκουρού, νιρβάνα.)​


* Όταν δεν θυμάμαι, ψάχνω και βρίσκω. Στα χωράφια σου το είχα βρει, Σαράντ, στα φετινά Μεζεδάκια του Λαζάρου. Μπράβο στον γλωσσολόγο Δημήτρη Μπρόβα που το έγραψε και σε σένα που το δημοσίευσες και συγγνώμη που άθελά μου σου δείχνω τ' αμπελοχώραφά σου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2016)

Μα τελικά έτσι λειτουργούν οι λατινομανείς. Επιμένουν να γράφουν τις λέξεις που ξέρουν από τα αγγλικά (κι αυτές με λάθη πολλές φορές) και να κάνουν σαλάτα τις ξένες λέξεις που προέρχονται από άλλες γλώσσες, καληώρα τη "sezlong".


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2016)

Να συνεισφέρω: Εδώ, κι εδώ, μια παλαιότερη συζήτησή μας στα πεταχτά.

Κι εδώ:


Earion said:


> ...ήταν προτιμότερο να μη γίνει μείξη λατινικών χαρακτήρων με ελληνικούς.



Και μια ερώτηση: Όταν βλέπει αυτή την ταμπέλα μαγαζιού ένας αγγλόφωνος ξένος τι καταλαβαίνει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2016)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι φαγάδικο (μάσες).


----------



## Irini (Jun 17, 2016)

Ότι μπαίνεις στο μαγαζί και κάποιος σου χαλάει το χτένισμα ή σου τσαλακώνει την εμφάνιση. Μπαίνεις σένιος βγαίνεις «τα ήπια χτες και κοιμήθηκα με τα ρούχα». More than just booze, see?

Edit: Μπορώ να ρωτήσω και τον σύζυγο που δεν μιλάει ελληνικά.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 17, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι φαγάδικο (μάσες).



Και πιο συγκεκριμένα, θαλασσοταβέρνα (mussels).

Αυτό το _Est. 1999_ το θυμάμαι από ιταλικό/μεξικάνικο εστιατόριο που έκανε ανακαίνιση λίγα χρόνια μετά το 2000, και μου φάνηκε από τότε υπερβολικό. (Κάτι σαν τις «κλασικές» σειρές τού Μέγκα, κι ας ήταν ούτε πενταετίας μερικές.) Προφανώς θεώρησαν πως τα εννιάρια προσδίδουν στο εστιατόριο την αίγλη τού χρόνου που άλλοι χρειάστηκε να προσπαθήσουν πολύ περισσότερο για να αποκτήσουν. Ζήτημα να έβγαλε τη δεκαετία, παρεμπιπτόντως. Το αντικατέστησε ουζερί.


----------



## sarant (Jun 17, 2016)

Μερσί Δόχτορα.

Και τι καταλαβαίνει όποιος βλέπει Michel όταν δεν ξέρει αν ο εν λόγω είναι Γάλλος ή Ισπανός (Μίτσελ);

Κατά σύμπτωση, παρακολουθώ τώρα το ματς Ισπανία-Τουρκία από ένα γαλλικό κανάλι και πρόσεξα ότι τον Τούρκο τερματοφύλακα, τον Volkan Babacan, τον προφέρουν "Μπαμπακάν".

Στα τούρκικα, το c προφέρεται τζ. Όταν έχει τσιγκελάκι από κάτω, ç, προφέρεται τσ. Cam, τζαμ to τζάμι, çam, τσαμ το πεύκο (τα Τσαμάκια της Μυτιλήνης).

Οπότε, Μπαμπατζάν ο τερματοφύλακας

Η ΕΡΤ, μου λένε, τον προφέρει σωστά.


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2016)

nickel said:


> Αυτό είναι το σκηνικό που έχει διαμορφωθεί και δύσκολα θα μεταβληθούν οι βασικοί παράμετροί του.
> 
> Για όσον καιρό η _παράμετρος_ είναι θηλυκή, θέλει και θηλυκό επίθετο: _οι βασικές παράμετροι_.



Ίσα-ίσα, αυτή η μετατροπή των θηλυκών σε -ος σε αρσενικά στον πληθυντικό είναι μια ευφυέστατη λύση που βρήκε το λαϊκό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, και μόνο χαρά μού προκαλεί η τόση διάδοση της χρήσης της (βλ. και "τους ψήφους"). Ο Ψυχάρης έλεγε πως άκουγε στην Κπολη και τον ενικό ως αρσενικό, πως δηλ. οι αμαξάδες εκεί έλεγαν "ο οδός", αλλά δεν το έχω ακούσει (εκτός από τον άμμο). 



nickel said:


> Εδώ το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι η λέξη έχει τόση διάδοση σε λόγιες χρήσεις που μπορεί να την έχει ξεχάσει το ΛΝΕΓ (ναι, απίστευτο) αλλά δεν ξέφυγε από Χρηστικό και wiktionary.
> 
> https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/έμφορτος
> 
> ...


Ναι, κι εγώ δεν το έβαλα (από το κινητό μου, οπότε δεν πολυψειρίζω πού ακριβώς θα βάλω το ποστ) ως λάθος, αλλά ως ένα ακόμα σύμπτωμα των Καθημερινέζικων, συν τη σύνταξη "έμφορτος με". Αντί να πει "γεμάτες σκοπιμότητα", είπε "έμφορτες με σκοπιμότητα". Μπλιαχ!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 19, 2016)

Ακούω καμιά φορά «ο άμμος», «ο ψήφος» και «ο καπνοδόχος», μεταξύ άλλων και από την Πόντια γιαγιά μου. Την καταλαβαίνω τη σύγχυση, γιατί η κατάληξη θεωρείται τυπικά αρσενική και είναι σπάνια αλλού. Αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι ότι τα τόσα δευτερόκλιτα νησιά που έχουμε δεν τα έχω ακούσει ποτέ με αρσενικό άρθρο, λες και απλώς ανήκουν σε ξεχωριστή κατηγορία «νησιά, επομένως θηλυκά» χωρίς να σκέφτεται κανείς το όνομα και την ακριβή μορφή του. Αλλά υποθέτω πως έχει μια λογική αυτό· πολλά κύρια ονόματα έχουν εμφανή σύνδεση με άλλες λέξεις, που όμως συχνά περνάει απαρατήρητη επειδή οι περισσότεροι επικεντρώνονται στους συνειρμούς τού ονόματος ως αναφορά σε συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο.


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2016)

Τα νησιά όμως έχουν άλλη μετάλλαξη: από θηλυκά σε -ος σε θηλυκά σε -ο: η Αντίπαρο, της Αντίπαρος. Ειδικά η ονομαστική σε -ο είναι πολύ κοινή.


----------



## sarant (Jun 19, 2016)

Οι ιδιοι οι νησιώτες, ακόμα και σήμερα, χρησιμοποιούν αυτούς τους τύπους


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2016)

Βεβαίως.

Διαφημιστικά: Μέσα σε λίγη ώρα πέρασα από ένα τάδε-τάδε τελεία gr με παχύ τζι και άψογο αχνό αρ, του γνωστού και μη εξαιρετέου Κωστάλα (για τι άλλο; για τη...Λίμνη των Κύκνων :)), σ' ένα Άθενς *Τσ*ίρκους Φέστιβαλ μιας άλλης εκφωνήτριας. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2016)

Στο Discovery Science (sc) τής Ote TV σήμερα έμαθα για τη «Γένοβα της Ελβετίας». 
Όχι, δεν είναι παρομοίωση του τύπου «Παρίσι της Ελλάδας», αλλά απόδοση του Geneva.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 20, 2016)

Σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Μπομπ Μάρλεϊ πήρε το μάτι μου κάτι για τον "Χέλι Σελάσι", αυτοκράτορα της Αιθιοπίας. Εγώ δεν ξέρω πώς το προφέρουν οι Αιθίοπες, αλλά ξέρω ότι είναι καθιερωμένος στα Ελληνικά ως Χαϊλέ Σελασιέ. Κατανοώ βεβαίως ότι ένας/μια νέος/νέα μεταφραστής/μεταφράστρια μπορεί να μην το ξέρει, και δεν τον/την κατηγορώ που δεν ανάλωσε τον χρόνο του/της σε ψάξιμο. Οι αμοιβές του υποτιτλισμού δεν επιτρέπουν τέτοιες πολυτέλειες.


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Μπομπ Μάρλεϊ πήρε το μάτι μου κάτι για τον "Χέλι Σελάσι", αυτοκράτορα της Αιθιοπίας. Εγώ δεν ξέρω πώς το προφέρουν οι Αιθίοπες, αλλά ξέρω ότι είναι καθιερωμένος στα Ελληνικά ως Χαϊλέ Σελασιέ. ...



Haile Selassie I (Ge'ez: ቀዳማዊ ኃይለ ሥላሴ, _qädamawi haylä səllasé; _Amharic pronunciation: [*ˈhaɪlɜ* sɨˈlːase] (

 listen))

Χαϊλέ Σελασιέ Α΄

Ε, αν δεν το ξέρει, δεν θέλει δα και πολύ ψάξιμο. Μια πληκτρολόγηση του «Haile Selassie» στο Γκουγκλ —κι ούτε καν πληκτρολόγηση, μόνο μια αντιγραφή από το γραπτό σενάριο— ένα Enter και όχι παραπάνω από δύο κλικ. Πιο γρήγορο είναι να βρει το καθιερωμένο παρά να γράψει το ακατάλληλο και να κάνει χέλι και χάλι κοτζάμ αυτοκράτορα.

Bob Marley introduces His Imperial Majesty Emperor Haile Selassie I
War / Selassie Is The Chapel (Virtual Duet Remix Version) - Haile Selassie I featuring Bob Marley & The Wailers






"War" is a song recorded and made popular by Bob Marley.
The lyrics are almost literally derived from a speech made by Ethiopian Emperor Haile Selassie I before the United Nations General Assembly on 4 October 1963. 
https://www.wikiwand.com/en/War_(Bob_Marley_song)#/Lyrics


Ο αυτοκράτορας της Αιθιοπίας Χαϊλέ Σελασιέ στην Ελλάδα, 1954


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2016)

ΗΠΑ: Μητέρα πάλεψε με λιοντάρι


Εδώ από το Έθνος, αλλά παίζει σε όλες τις εφημερίδες και σάιτ.
Φυσικά πρόκειται για το (μικρότερο) _πούμα_, ενδημικό στην αμερικανική ήπειρο, και όχι για λιοντάρι. 

Στο Σκάι το διόρθωσαν σε κούγκαρ, λέξη που δεν χρησιμοποιείται διεθνώς αλλά και στα ελληνικά τόσο πολύ. Είναι και αυτό σύμπτωμα του αδιάφορου και αδαή μεταφραστή.


----------



## Lefki (Jun 20, 2016)

Στις ΗΠΑ λένε _mountain lion_ πολύ πιο συχνά απ' ό,τι _puma_ ή _cougar_, και μάλλον αυτός ο όρος αναφερόταν στο κείμενο-πηγή. Θα το είδε ο μεταφραστής, σκόνταψε στο _mountain_, κράτησε το _lion_ που είναι οικείο, και φτάσαμε με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες στο _λιοντάρι_. Δε θα με ξάφνιαζε αν βλέπαμε και _βουνίσιο λιοντάρι_!


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2016)

Lefki said:


> Δε θα με ξάφνιαζε αν βλέπαμε και _βουνίσιο λιοντάρι_!


Και καλά θα έκανες.


----------



## Lefki (Jun 20, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Και καλά θα έκανες.



Oy vey!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Και καλά θα έκανες.



Πράγματι. Θα προτιμούσα το πιο έυηχο _λιοντάρι του βουνού_.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Πράγματι. Θα προτιμούσα το πιο έυηχο _λιοντάρι του βουνού_.


Όπως προτιμάτε.


----------



## Lefki (Jun 20, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Όπως προτιμάτε.



Όπως λέμε τσάι του βουνού, χόρτα του βουνού, κ.τ.ό. Έλεος!


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2016)

nickel said:


> Οικογένεια Αιλουροειδή (Felidae) |
> Υποοικογένεια Felinae
> 
> — Γένος *Puma*
> ...



There once was a journo from Zuma
Who smiled as he rode on a puma
They came back from the ride
With the journo inside
And a smile on the face of the puma

There once was a journo from Zion
Who smiled as he rode on a lion
At least that's what he thought
But a mane it had not
While he was devoured by the scion

Jah will make a way - Mountain Lion








Gilgamesh said:


> ...
> Στο Σκάι το διόρθωσαν σε κούγκαρ, λέξη που δεν χρησιμοποιείται διεθνώς αλλά και στα ελληνικά τόσο πολύ. ...



Χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά συχνά με άλλη σημασία πια: *cougar / cougarlicious*. 
Usually with an impressive mane and colored claws.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2016)

Lefki said:


> Όπως λέμε τσάι του βουνού, χόρτα του βουνού, κ.τ.ό. Έλεος!



Γιατί _έλεος_; μια χαρά είναι. Βέβαια θα το προτιμούσα ως χρωματισμό σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο και όχι τόσο στην «καθημερινή» χρήση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι η λέξη _πούμα _είναι τόσο καλά εδραιωμένη στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο των Ελλήνων (και με άμεση _και _ακριβή νοητική αντιστοίχιση), που δεν χρειάζεται σύμπλοκος όρος με βουνά και λιοντάρια κτγμ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 21, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω ότι η λέξη _πούμα _είναι τόσο καλά εδραιωμένη στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο των Ελλήνων (και με άμεση _και _ακριβή νοητική αντιστοίχιση), που δεν χρειάζεται σύμπλοκος όρος με βουνά και λιοντάρια κτγμ.


Όχι απλώς δεν χρειάζεται, δεν πρέπει να τον δημιουργήσουμε. Αλίμονο αν αρχίσουμε τις λεξιπλασίες εκεί που έχουμε ήδη λέξεις καταγεγραμμένες και στα λεξικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας, όπως το πούμα.

Με αυτήν την λογική, αν μεταφράζαμε κάνα ισπανόφωνο ντοκιμαντέρ και βλέπαμε pájaros bobos θα έπρεπε να τα πούμε χαζοπούλια αντί για πιγκουίνους.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2016)

Και γιατί να σταματήσουμε εκεί; Να λέμε και τεμπέλικο χαϊβάνι, φαλακρό ποντίκι, θέλω θέλω, γουρούνι του φράχτη και αλίμονό μας έτσι και χρειαστεί να μεταφράσουμε ποτέ τη γαλοπούλα


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 21, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όχι απλώς δεν χρειάζεται, δεν πρέπει να τον δημιουργήσουμε. Αλίμονο αν αρχίσουμε τις λεξιπλασίες εκεί που έχουμε ήδη λέξεις καταγεγραμμένες και στα λεξικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας, όπως το πούμα.
> 
> Με αυτήν την λογική, αν μεταφράζαμε κάνα ισπανόφωνο ντοκιμαντέρ και βλέπαμε pájaros bobos θα έπρεπε να τα πούμε χαζοπούλια αντί για πιγκουίνους.


Σίγουρα. Γι αυτό έκανα και την αρχική δημοσίευση. 
Τι γίνεται όμως όταν μεταφράσουμε ένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο; Μια ιστορία της αμερικανικής ενδοχώρας ή της νοτιοαμερικανικής ζούγκλας;


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> ...
> Τι γίνεται όμως όταν μεταφράσουμε ένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο; Μια ιστορία της αμερικανικής ενδοχώρας ή της νοτιοαμερικανικής ζούγκλας;



Πούμα, όπως στη νοτιοαμερικανική ζούγκλα θα έγραφα για ιαγουάρο (ή τζάγκουαρ, αν κρινόταν σκόπιμο αναλόγως με το πρωτότυπο, το ύφος του και τους αποδέκτες του). Γιατί τα ζώα (και τα φυτά κ.ά.π.) έχουν κοινές ονομασίες, όχι μόνο γενικές, ερμηνευτικές περιγραφές όπως το «λιοντάρι των βουνών» που μπορεί να ήταν κατάλληλο σαν επεξήγηση μιας από τις κοινές ονομασίες του στα Αγγλικά, αλλά όχι για κοινή ονομασία στα Ελληνικά, αφού υπάρχει το καθιερωμένο _πούμα_.

Όπως δεν θα λέγαμε τον ελέφαντα «παχύδερμο με χαυλιόδοντες».

Grey as a mouse,
Big as a house,
Nose like a snake,
I make the earth shake,
As I tramp through the grass;
Trees crack as I pass.
With horns in my mouth
I walk in the South,
Flapping big ears.
Beyond count of years
I stump round and round,
Never lie on the ground,
Not even to die.
Oliphaunt am I,
Biggest of all,
Huge, old, and tall.
If ever you'd met me
You wouldn't forget me.
If you never do,
You won't think I'm true;
But old Oliphaunt am I,
And I never lie.

Oliphaunt*, J.R.R. Tolkien (_The Lord of the Rings, The Two Towers_, "The Black Gate is Closed") 


Για να μην καταλήξουμε όπως Οι τυφλοί και ο ελέφαντας:

MORAL.
So, oft in theologic wars
The disputants, I ween,
Rail on in utter ignorance
Of what each other mean,
And prate about an Elephant
Not one of them has seen!

* Ολίφαντας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2016)

Ο φίλτατος Ανδρέας Παππάς επανήλθε την Κυριακή που πέρασε, στο Βήμα [εδώ], στα μικρά γλωσσικά που μου έδωσαν πριν από ένα μήνα [εδώ] την ευκαιρία [εδώ] να διαφωνήσω μαζί του σε όλα σχεδόν τα σημεία — και έτσι ακριβώς θα γίνει και με τα πιο πρόσφατα. 


Γράφει ο Παππάς: «Ευκαιρία λοιπόν να επισημάνω, ή μάλλον να επαναλάβω, ότι η συντομογραφία για τα δισεκατομμύρια είναι _δισ_. (με κανονικό, όχι τελικό σίγμα, και με τελεία να ακολουθεί). Το _δις_ είναι επίρρημα και σημαίνει δύο φορές («συναντήθηκαν δις», «του έχει προταθεί δις» κ.λπ.).»
Πράγματι, σε σοβαρό κείμενο, μελέτη κτλ πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γράψουμε «δισ.». Αντιθέτως, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βάζουμε την τελεία στην καταγραφή του καθημερινού λόγου, ιδίως τώρα που τα δις κατάντησαν πετσετάκια. 
Ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας έχει πρώτο αυτό το προφορικό _δις_ (*δις*1 ουσ. (ουδ). {άκλ.} (προφ.): δισεκατομμύριο: _δεκάδες δις. Ένα δις ευρώ_. [<σύντμηση του _δισ(εκατομμύριο)_]) και ακολουθούν το «δύο φορές» και η «δεσποινίδα».​
Παππάς: «Ανεβαίνει κάποιος στον Όλυμπο, ανεβαίνει η στάθμη του Σηκουάνα, ανεβαίνει η πίεσή μου όταν ακούω τον Κατρούγκαλο να μιλάει, αλλά το έργο, η παράσταση κ.λπ. _ανεβάζεται _ από κάποιον/ους».
Άποψη αντίστοιχη με εκείνη που θέλει να λέμε ότι το βιβλίο _κυκλοφορήθηκε_ και όχι _κυκλοφόρησε_. 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ή-Κυκλοφορήται&p=182853&viewfull=1#post182853
Και γιατί, παρακαλώ, γίνεται μισή δουλειά; Δεν πρέπει να διορθώσουμε και το άλλο;
_H επιθεώρηση δεν είχε επιτυχία και κατέβηκε ύστερα από λίγες παραστάσεις._ (Παράδειγμα από το ΛΚΝ.)​
Ο Παππάς ζητά να λέμε τις βιβλικές εκφράσεις έτσι που τις γράφει η Βίβλος, π.χ. «εν χορδαίς και τυμπάνω», όχι «εν χορδαίς και τυμπάνοις». 
Έχουν ένα μπούμερανγκ εδώ (βλέπε μεφρισμός) μια και ο ψαλμός του Δαβίδ γράφει «εν χορδαίς και οργάνω» ή, για να χωρέσουμε και το τύμπανο, «Αινείτε αυτόν εν τυμπάνω και χορώ, αινείτε αυτόν εν χορδαίς και οργάνω», και το διαδεδομένο λάθος είναι «εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις». Προσωπικά, έτσι μάλιστα που δεν έχω καλή σχέση με τους ψαλμούς, αρπάζομαι από το λάθος και θα έλεγα ότι απ’ όλους τους συνδυασμούς θα προτιμούσα το «εν χορδαίς και τυμπάνοις». Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν δημιουργεί την πιο εναργή εικόνα στα μάτια της φαντασίας σας;
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-en-grande-pompe&p=13219&viewfull=1#post13219
https://books.google.gr/books?id=4KA0AQAAMAAJ&pg=PA443#v=onepage&q&f=false​
Παππάς: «Ξεχάστε λοιπόν, έστω προς στιγμήν, τη Μάρθα και θυμηθείτε ότι ο φίλος σας ο Κώστας, ας πούμε, “περί πολλά τυρβάζεται”».
Από παλιό δικό μου σημείωμα:
Όποιος γράφει σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος και δεν θέλει να γράφει σαν τον Λουκά ή τον Δαμασκηνό, _τυρβάζει_ και _τυρβάζουν_ γράφει.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...άλλων-τυρβάζει»)&p=10639&viewfull=1#post10639
Το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας έχει το λήμμα _τυρβάζω_, κι εγώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω στη συζήτηση ένα σωρό _ετύρβαζε_ που ξέχασα στο παλιό σημείωμα.
https://www.google.gr/search?sourceid=chrome-psyapi2&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&q=ετύρβαζε​
Παππάς: «Δεν υπάρχει έκφραση/διατύπωση _επί τούτου_, όπως τη χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως (με την έννοια: για αυτόν ειδικά τον σκοπό, αλλά και σκόπιμα, επίτηδες)». Και λοιπά.
Μα τι αντίφαση κι αυτή! Αφού έτσι τη χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως, υπάρχει και παραϋπάρχει. 
Καταφεύγω πάλι στο λεξικό της Ακαδημίας, λήμμα _τούτος_:
*επί τούτου* 1. & (σπάν.-λόγ.) επί τούτω & επί τούτο: για τον λόγο ή τον σκοπό αυτό, επίτηδες: _Το κάνει επί τούτου, για να με εξοργίσει. Ο νόμος έγινε επί τούτου_ (πβ. ad hoc). _Ο διαγωνισμός διενεργείται από την επί τούτω συγκροτηθείσα επιτροπή_.
Ας σημειωθεί ότι τόσο το ΛΚΝ όσο και το Χρηστικό έχουν και λήμμα με το _επιτούτου_ σαν μία λέξη:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=επιτούτου&dq=
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bks&q="επιτούτου"​
Τέλος, για τα _διδιάστατος_ και _τριδιάστατος_:
Έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας δεν τα αναφέρει καν σαν εναλλακτικές γραφές και μόνο στα σύνθετα του –_διάστατος_ κάνει μια μικρή παραχώρηση και γράφει «μονο~/δι(σ)~/τρι(σ)~».​
Γενικότερα: 
*Χρειάζεται όχι απλώς γλωσσική προσέγγιση σ’ αυτά τα προβλήματα, αλλά γλωσσολογική, με καλύτερη κατανόηση τού πώς προέκυψαν αυτά που θεωρούμε λάθη και πώς δεν έχει νόημα να θέλουμε να αντιστρέψουμε τη ροή των ποταμιών.*


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2016)

Σερβίρονται με λιωμένο παγωτό.


----------



## Lefki (Jun 21, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όχι απλώς δεν χρειάζεται, δεν πρέπει να τον δημιουργήσουμε. Αλίμονο αν αρχίσουμε τις λεξιπλασίες εκεί που έχουμε ήδη λέξεις καταγεγραμμένες και στα λεξικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας, όπως το πούμα.
> 
> Με αυτήν την λογική, αν μεταφράζαμε κάνα ισπανόφωνο ντοκιμαντέρ και βλέπαμε pájaros bobos θα έπρεπε να τα πούμε χαζοπούλια αντί για πιγκουίνους.



Έτσι.


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2016)

Παλαιότερος διάλογος για το «ανεβάζεται» (μια παράσταση):



Earion said:


> η φωτογραφία *ανέβηκε στο τουίτερ* (ή στο φέισμπουκ ή οπουδήποτε).
> 
> Δεν ανέβηκε μόνη της, την ανέβασαν. Η φωτογραφία *ανεβάστηκε *στο τουίτερ.
> 
> Ή είναι κι αυτή μια από τις όμορφες διακρίσεις που όμορφα θα καούν;





Earion said:


> Όχι, δεν είναι καλό το παράδειγμα. Δεν γίνεται αμέσως κατανοητό το *κλείστηκε*, μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί. Συνήθως λέμε _κλείστηκα στο ασανσέρ_ (άθελά μου) ή _κλείστηκα στο γραφείο_ (και ξαναβγήκα έπειτα από δύο εικοσιτετράωρα) ή _κλείστηκα στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου_ (με τη Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς, εθελοντικά).
> Οι επιχειρήσεις, τα μαγαζιά κλείνουν. Για λίγο ή οριστικά.
> 
> Ούτε είναι εύκολο το _κλείνεται η ΕΡΤ_. Ενώ _ανεβάζεται μια παράσταση_, _ανεβάζεται _και η φωτογραφία.


 


sarant said:


> Το "ανέβηκε/ανεβάστηκε" του Εαρίωνα το θεωρώ πιο υπαρκτή απορία από το "κυκλοφορώ/-ούμαι" αλλά κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι η διάκριση έχει καεί. Ωστόσο, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και "ανεβάστηκε", παλιά, για παραστάσεις και θεατρικά έργα. (Εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι διάκριση; Μάλλον όχι. Εγώ γράφω καμιά φορά "το σημερινό άρθρο ανεβαίνει με αυτόματο πιλότο", αλλά αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει διάκριση, αφού με τη λογική του Εαρίωνα το 'ανεβαίνει' σημαίνει πως το άρθρο ανεβαίνει μόνο του, άρα αυτό που έγραψα θα ήταν πλεοναστικό, και αλλιώς θα έλεγα 'ανεβάζεται').


 


Earion said:


> Επισημαίνω όμως ότι τα αντιπαραδείγματα που μου φέρνετε δεν είναι ακριβώς ισοδύναμα: το *κυκλοφορώ */ *κυκλοφορούμαι *και το *κλείνω*/ *κλείνομαι *είναι ζεύγη ενεργητικού / παθητικού του ίδιου ρήματος· στη δική μου περίπτωση είναι δύο διαφορετικά ρήματα: *ανεβαίνω */ *ανεβάζομαι*.




και (31-10-2008):



nickel said:


> Με τρία διαφορετικά γλωσσικά φαινόμενα - προβλήματα - δαιμόνια καταπιάνεται το σημερινό Ιντερμέδιο, η στήλη του Ανδρέα Παππά στην Ελευθεροτυπία.
> .... Πρόκειται, λίγο-πολύ, για κάτι αντίστοιχο με την τάση (που τείνει να κυριαρχήσει) να λέμε και να γράφουμε «το έργο ανεβαίνει / θα ανεβεί / ανέβηκε», αντί για το πιο σωστό ανεβάζεται / θα ανεβαστεί / ανεβάστηκε (μιας και το έργο δεν παίρνει φόρα και ανεβαίνει μόνο του στη σκηνή).


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2016)

...
«Στον χώρο επιχειρούν 18 οχήματα από όλη την Θεσσαλία, την Λαμία, την Κατερίνη, την *Μακρακόμη *και την Αλεξάνδρεια και 48 άνδρες, που προσπαθούν να θέσουν υπό έλεγχο τη φωτιά, καθώς *ο **περιβάλλον *χώρος της βιοτεχνίας είναι περίπου 32 στρέμματα και γεμάτος ελαστικά.»

Από την Καθημερινή και όχι μόνο, αντιγραφή από το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ.

Καλά, τις μετοχές τις έχετε κάψει —άλλο _*ο περιβάλλων*_, του περιβάλλοντα (ή περιβάλλοντος) κλπ. και άλλο *το περιβάλλον*— αλλά εκείνη η *Μακρακώμη *τι σας φταίει;

*Μακρακώμη*, η αρχαία Μακρά Κώμη, όπου _κώμη _είναι το χωριό. Γιατί η Μακρά Κόμη είναι μακρύ μαλλί («και στην κόμη στεφάνι φορεί» όπως στων Ψαρών την ολόμαυρη ράχη, που σίγουρα το διδαχτήκατε στο σχολείο). Τρίχες, δηλαδή.

*κώμη *η *: **α.* κωμόπολη. *β.* χωριό με ανεπτυγμένη πολιτιστική και οικονομική ζωή.
[λόγ. < αρχ. _κώμη_ `ατείχιστο χωριό΄]

*κόμη *η *: **1.* (λόγ., λογοτ.) τα μαλλιά: _«Kαι στην_ ~_ στεφάνι φορεί»._ || _Kόμη της Bερενίκης, _αστερισμός του βορείου ημισφαιρίου. *2.* φύλλωμα δέντρου.
[λόγ. < αρχ. _κόμη_]

Τρίχες αντιγραμμένες σε πολλούς ιστότοπους σήμερα, οι οποίες φύτρωσαν στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ. 
Μπεεε. Είναι μακριά ακόμη η *Μακρακόμη.

Εμ, δεν φταίνε μόνο οι δάσκαλοι και οι μαθητές, φταίνε και οι κολλυβογραφιάδες.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 22, 2016)

nickel said:


> _Το κάνει επί τούτου, για να με εξοργίσει._


Κάπως έτσι πρέπει να το σκέφτεται και ο αγαπητός κύριος Παππάς.

Πάντως «εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις» την ξέρω κι εγώ τη φράση, αν και οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως μου αρέσει κι εμένα το «εν χορδαίς και τυμπάνοις» — περιγραφή ζωντανή όσο και σύντομη.



daeman said:


> Καλά, τις μετοχές τις έχετε κάψει —άλλο _*ο περιβάλλων*_, του περιβάλλοντα (ή περιβάλλοντος) κλπ. και άλλο *το περιβάλλον*— αλλά εκείνη η *Μακρακώμη *τι σας φταίει;


Θυμάμαι κι εγώ που πέτυχα κάποτε την Άσσηρο ως Άσσυρο, ίσως επειδή ακουγόταν πολύ η Συρία στις ειδήσεις.

Σε άλλο άρθρο βρίσκω τώρα κάτι λίγο διαφορετικό: Σύμφωνα με ορισμένες πληροφορίες, είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η «χρωμοπαγίδα» που καταστρέφει με χρωματιστή μπογιά τα χρήματα που προορίζονταν για τον ανεφοδιασμό του ΑΤΜ.

Ίσως έτσι αποκαλούν τη συσκευή οι υπάλληλοι της χρηματαποστολής, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει το «χρωμοπαγίδα»: κλίνει ξενικό, σαν το «αρωμαθεραπεία» (που ευτυχώς παραμένει σπάνιο, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον). Η σωστή λέξη νομίζω θα ήταν «χρωματοπαγίδα».

Φοβάμαι πως το παιχνίδι εδώ ίσως να έχει ήδη χαθεί. Οι νοικοκυρές μπορεί να μη βλέπουν ταινίες με ληστείες τραπεζών, αγοράζουν όμως τα πανάκια που παγιδεύουν το χρώμα στο πλυντήριο ώστε να μη μεταφέρεται στα άλλα ρούχα, και αυτά πωλούνται όλα ως χρωμοπαγίδες. Η λέξη σημαίνει μεν δύο πράγματα εντελώς αντίθετα μεταξύ τους, γράφεται δε με τον ίδιο τρόπο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.


----------



## sarant (Jun 22, 2016)

(Nαι, αλλά τα πανάκια δεν είναι πανάκεια)


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2016)

nickel said:


> ...
> 
> Τέλος, για τα _διδιάστατος_ και _τριδιάστατος_:Έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας δεν τα αναφέρει καν σαν εναλλακτικές γραφές και μόνο στα σύνθετα του –_διάστατος_ κάνει μια μικρή παραχώρηση και γράφει «μονο~/δι(σ)~/τρι(σ)~».​...





daeman said:


> Υλικό για εκείνο το προσεχώς (όταν αξιοποιηθεί, μπορεί να διαγραφεί από δω):
> 
> Τα σύνθετα του δύο γράφονται με δι– ή δισ–
> Και, μια και πιάσαμε τις διορθώσεις, έχει κανείς όρεξη να αλλάξουμε τα δισδιάστατος και τρισδιάστατος σε διδιάστατος και τριδιάστατος;
> ...



Δις και τρις και τετράκις...


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Πάντως «εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις» την ξέρω κι εγώ τη φράση, αν και οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως μου αρέσει κι εμένα το «εν χορδαίς και τυμπάνοις» — περιγραφή ζωντανή όσο και σύντομη.



Ελπίζω να μην παρασύρω κόσμο με την κάπως σουρεαλιστική τοποθέτησή μου. Το τι θα έγραφα, στην πραγματικότητα, εξαρτάται απολύτως από το πού θα το έγραφα και ανάλογα με τις προβλέψεις για επιθέσεις λαθολόγων. Άλλωστε, εγώ είμαι αυτός που συμβουλεύει τους μεταφραστές εδώ μέσα να αποφεύγουν ει δυνατόν τους καβγάδες με τους επιμελητές. Άρα, το αν θα γράψεις το βιβλικό «εν χορδαίς και οργάνω» ή το διαδεδομένο «εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις» ή το ανύπαρκτο «εν χορδαίς και τυμπάνοις» ή θα ξεφύγεις με κάποιο καθολικά αποδεκτό συνώνυμο είναι μια απόφαση που θα απαιτήσει καλό προηγούμενο ζύγισμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Φοβάμαι πως το παιχνίδι εδώ ίσως να έχει ήδη χαθεί. Οι νοικοκυρές μπορεί να μη βλέπουν ταινίες με ληστείες τραπεζών, αγοράζουν όμως τα πανάκια που παγιδεύουν το χρώμα στο πλυντήριο ώστε να μη μεταφέρεται στα άλλα ρούχα, και αυτά πωλούνται όλα ως χρωμοπαγίδες. Η λέξη σημαίνει μεν δύο πράγματα εντελώς αντίθετα μεταξύ τους, γράφεται δε με τον ίδιο τρόπο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.



Καλά, αν πιάσεις το τι γράφουν τα προϊόντα, θα πρέπει να γεμίσεις τα λεξικά με νέες λέξεις, όπως "ξεβαφή".


----------



## Themis (Jun 30, 2016)

Δύσμοιρη δοτική, πόσα εγκλήματα έχουν διαπραχθεί στ' όνομά σου!






(TVXS, 29/6/2016)


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2016)

Themis said:


> Δύσμοιρη δοτική, πόσα εγκλήματα έχουν διαπραχθεί στ' όνομά σου!
> 
> View attachment 5455
> 
> (TVXS, 29/6/2016)



Μην το γελάς· φαίνεται πως κάποιοι έχουν ανακαλύψει τη σορό* της δοτικής όψιμα και στραβά και την κοτσάρουν όπου μοιάζει ο ήχος. Τις προάλλες μάλιστα, βρήκα μια αλλαγή του ολόσωστου «Μα το Θεό» στο εκτρωματικό «Μα *τω *Θεώ» και πνίγηκα με τον καφέ.

Μέγας είσαι, κύριε, και θαυμαστές οι πτώσεις σου. 
Νίκας τοις ευσεβέσι, κατά βαρβάρων δωρούμενος, κατά βαρβάρους δοτούμενος. 



Spoiler



Αιτιολογία: «it is the ancient donative». 
Donative να πεις το πρώτο σου παιδί! Dative, λέμε, αλλά αυτό μάλλον το ξέρεις μόνο από κάνα blind date.


Καινούργιο κοσκινάκι μου, και πού να σε κρεμάσω;
Κορώνα στο κεφάλι μου, τη μόστρα κι ας χαλάσω.

Είναι και το ωμέγα της μεγαλοπρέπειας, βλέπεις.


* Ναι, σορό, εδώ που ταιριάζει: πεθαμένη και σηπτή μεν, ιστορική, σεπτή και με όλες τις τιμές θαμμένη δε.
Το φάντασμά της μόνο πλανιέται, μερικές φορές για να μας τυραννάει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2016)

Δαεμάνε, προφανώς ήθελες να πεις
Καινούργιω κοσκινάκηι μοι, και που να σε κρεμάσωι. 



Spoiler



ΥΓ το donative το έιπε κάποιος που εκείνη την ώρα πεινούσε και σκεφτόταν ντόνατς με μαρμελάδα, ντονατς σκέτα, άντε και κανά κρόνατ. Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2016)

daeman said:


> Τις προάλλες μάλιστα, βρήκα μια αλλαγή του ολόσωστου «Μα το Θεό» στο εκτρωματικό «Μα *τω *Θεώ» και πνίγηκα με τον καφέ.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ναι, δυστυχώς, εγώ ήμουν το θύμα της "διόρθωσης". Μου έχουν στήσει καρτέρι οι επιμελητές με τα donative και την άγνοια της λέξης "οδαλίσκη".


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Κάποιοι διαφημίζουν «ανώδινο τοκετό». Προφανώς θα πρόκειται για τοκετό χωρίς ωδίνες. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> Κάποιοι διαφημίζουν «ανώδινο τοκετό». Προφανώς θα πρόκειται για τοκετό χωρίς ωδίνες. :)



Ώδινεν ο όρος και έτεκεν ορίδιον οδυνηρόν. False labour.

*false labour = ψευδής τοκετός, ωδίνες του ψευδούς τοκετού*

*οδύνες και ωδίνες*

Odin help us. Oxytocin, anyone?




Zazula said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο τοκετός έχει ούτως ή άλλως και τα δύο: ωδίνες την ώρα της γέννας, και οδύνες την ώρα που πληρώνεις τον μαιευτήρα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2016)

in.gr said:


> ...Η κυβέρνηση προωθεί μετ' επιτάσεως αυτή την πρόβλεψη κρίνοντάς την ως αναγκαία στον στόχο που έχει θέση για:​
> ...
> 
> Newsroom ΔΟΛ
> ...



Εμ, δεν φτάνει μόνο ο σπελτσέκας, χρειάζεται και επιμέλεια, γιατί ουσιαστικό σε θέση επιθέτου ξέρω, αλλά ουσιαστικό σε θέση κύριου ρήματος; *Έχει θέσει*, με έψιλον γιώτα, χωρίς χι.



Zazula said:


> ...
> 95. A noun and a verb were dating but they broke up because the noun was too possessive.
> ...



I'm so adjective that I verb nouns.

Μπορεί βέβαια το «μετ' επιτάσεως» να έκανε τη ζημιά, απ' την πολλή επίταση. Strongly, but wrongly.


----------



## Costas (Jul 9, 2016)

Στη βάση του Βιβλιονέτ τον Οβίδιο τον έχει Ovidius, Poplius Nasonis, αντί για Publius Naso, δηλ. δύο λάθη, το μεν Poplius από το εξελληνισμένο Πόπλιος, το δε Nasonis, που είναι γενική του Naso, ίσως από τίτλους σε γενική πτώση του τύπου Publii Ovidii Nasonis Opera. Αξιοπερίεργη πάντως η ταυτόχρονη εμφάνιση δύο λαθών που δεν συνδυάζονται μεταξύ τους. Τέλος πάντων, τους έγραψα και φαντάζομαι θα το διορθώσουν.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2016)

...
Μενού χωρίς νου και γνώση. El > En:





Bussino and Indocarido, please, but hold the coco-nuts. And I'll hold mine. 
The apricot-cum-peach sounds interesting, too.

En > El:






Χαππυχxινο Ιταλιανο. Αντιστρεψιμότητα Αντιστρεβλωσιμότητα.
Νον σόνο Γκρέκο, μα χάπι χήνο, καρντιά μου.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 12, 2016)

Καλά, ο Βασιλιάς Μπουγάτσας πώς προέκυψε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Καλά, ο Βασιλιάς Μπουγάτσας πώς προέκυψε;



Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς αυτό:






Ε, ας πούμε ότι το Kinds of pie έγινε Kind of pie κι αποκεί ο βασιλιάς απέχει ένα βήμα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2016)

...
Lighthouse Armenistis

"This lighthouse was manufactured in 1891. The altitude of tower is 19 metres and the height of focal plane is 184 metres. 

The access to the lighthouse becomes roadly from Agios Stefanos. The mechanism of first lamp of Armenistis is exposed outside by the building of Aegean Maritime Museum in centre of Mykonos.

_Source: Traditional Greek Lighthouses"_

http://www.gtp.gr/TDirectoryDetails.asp?ID=80352

How do they hate thee? Let us count the ways
They hate thee to the depth and breadth and height
Their soul can reach, when feeling out of sight

Access to thee does not "become roadly"
but alas, both narrowly and broadly

Γιατί ο κάθε καημένος με το Lower ΔΕΝ είναι ικανός να μεταφράζει, κι ο κάθε αγγλόφωνος καγχάζει.
Attitude is not enough; an adequate altitude is required.


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2016)

Manufactured lies!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2016)

Επειδή όλοι ξέρουν αγγλικά και όλοι ξέρουν να μεταφράσουν μια συνταγή. Τι δυσκολία μπορεί να έχει εξάλλου μια μετάφραση συνταγής;

«Λαδώνετε με ένα βουρτσάκι τα κολοκυθάκια και από τις δυο πλευρές και τα ζεσταίνετε σε μέτρια εστία από τις δυο πλευρές μέχρι να πάρουν χρώμα για περίπου 1 λεπτό η κάθε πλευρά.»

Τι βουρτσάκι; Οδοντόβουρτσα, συρματόβουρτσα, μπατανόβουρτσα; Μπα, πινέλο εννοεί, αλλά στο Λόουερ δεν έμαθαν ακόμα ότι το brush εκτός από βούρτσα είναι και πινέλο. Δεν αναρωτήθηκε καν ποιο εργαλείο μαγειρικής θα μπορούσε να ονομάζεται "βουρτσάκι".


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> ... Δεν αναρωτήθηκε καν ποιο εργαλείο μαγειρικής θα μπορούσε να ονομάζεται "βουρτσάκι".



Στην περίπτωση αυτή, εκείνο το βουρτσάκι, σύμφωνα με τη γνωστή ρήση. 

Συνταγή για *κωλοκύθια τούμπανα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2016)

Avdiron beach


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2016)

Ως τώρα στη συζήτηση στη Βουλή για τον εκλογικό νόμο: αποδρομή (δις) (=απόδραση) / διαφθερμένος


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2016)

:-Ο Μήπως απλά έχει διαφθερθεί η ηχοληψία της τηλεόρασης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2016)

Βλέπω ανακοίνωση του Μαξίμου να λέει ότι οφείλει στον Κυριακό Μητσοτάκη σκληρή αυτοκριτική. Πρέπει να είναι κάποιο νέο είδος αυτοκριτικής κβαντικών ιδιοτήτων, όπου ο ασκών την αυτοκριτική είναι και δεν είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2016)

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500092041

«σε αυτή τη περίπτωση του οφείλουμε σκληρή αυτοκριτική...».

Σωστό είναι. Πρέπει να κάνουν την αυτοκριτική τους, και είναι κάτι που χρωστάνε στον κ. Μητσοτάκη. 

Το δύσκολο είναι να ανακαλύψουν τα κόμματα ότι οφείλουν αυτοκριτική, ασχέτως του αν την οφείλουν στον εαυτό τους, τους ψηφοφόρους τους ή τους αντιπάλους τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2016)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την σύνταξη. Είναι κάποια υπερελλειπτική πρόταση; "Οφείλουμε σ' αυτόν να κάνουμε σκληρή αυτοκριτική";


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2016)

Είναι το ίδιο με το «μου χρωστάς μια εξήγηση»: Μας οφείλεις μια αυτοκριτική.


----------



## Earion (Jul 24, 2016)

Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι άνδρας πρόσφυγας από τη Συρία, κρατώντας *μανσέτα*, σκότωσε μία γυναίκα που εργαζόταν σε κατάστημα με ντονέρ. 
Τη σκότωσε με μανσέτα; :s Ναι, επιμένει ο ανταποκριτής του ΣΚΑΪ.

... παρόλο που στο σώμα του κειμένου διευκρινίζεται σωστά: με *ματσέτα*.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2016)

...
White-collar cuff crime.

Seine machete. «Μαχέτε», γερμανιστί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2016)

Μια από τις πιο εκνευριστικές περιπτώσεις γλωσσικού λάθος σε δύο επίπεδα («διγλωσσικού λάθους» αν θέλετε) είναι η απροθυμία να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος την καθιερωμένη ελληνική μεταγραφή ενός καθιερωμένου όρου (_στριπτίζ, στριπτιζέζ, στριπτιζάδικο_) και αποφασίζει να μας κάνει φιγούρα αναγράφοντας τον ξένο όρο. Και γίνεται ρεζίλι επιδεικνύοντας την παντελή άγνοιά του της ξένης γλώσσας. Ξεγύμνωμα.


----------



## rogne (Jul 27, 2016)

Αμέσως πριν στο ίδιο δελτίο, διαβάσαμε και για έναν "ταύρο που *εισβάλει *σε τράπεζα". Αριστερό-δεξί ντιρέκτ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2016)

Τα λάθος -λ- έχω σταματήσει να τα μετράω. Αφού σκέφτομαι να ανοίξω νήμα να καταγράφουμε τις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται σωστά.


----------



## sarant (Jul 27, 2016)

Πάντως περισσότερα είναι τα λάθος διπλά (π.χ. *έχει εισβάλλει) παρά τα λάθος μονά (αυτός *εισβάλει)


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2016)

............. (Στο Αγία Σοφία το κοριτσάκι που [το] τραυμάτισε ροτβάιλερ). Η έλλειψη της επαναληπτικής αντωνυμίας είναι από τα σοβαρά λάθη, από εκείνα δηλ. που καταστρέφουν, και μάλιστα αντιστρέφουν, το νόημα. Η αγραμματοσύνη όμως ως προς αυτό παραμένει πανίσχυρη, και όχι μόνο στα ΜΜΕ. Κάνει θραύση παντού, και στα βιβλία.


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2016)

Κενολογίας, ασυνταξίας, ασυναρτησίας και μπουρδολογίας το ανάγνωσμα:

Η προσωπογραφία είναι πραγματικά μια μορφή τέχνης ιδιαίτερα δυναμική αφού μέσα από συγκεκριμένες τεχνικές που αφορούν στο σχέδιο, το χρώμα αλλά και γενικότερα την τεχνοτροπία που επιλέγει ο δημιουργός για να εκφραστεί, αποκαλύπτουν διαφορετικές συνιστώσες μιας κοινής συνισταμένης που συνθέτει το όραμά του. Ως ένθερμοι θιασώτες αυτής της άποψης, στη συγκεκριμένη έκθεση, αντλώντας θέματα μέσα από το χώρο της προσωπογραφίας, θα παρουσιαστούν έργα τέχνης που επισφραγίζουν την αλληλεπιδραστική αμφίδρομη διαδικασία δημιουργικής διάδρασης Ελληνικής και Αυστριακής τέχνης.

Το άτομο δηλώνει Δρ. Ιστορικός Τέχνης...


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2016)

Costas said:


> View attachment 5498............. (Στο Αγία Σοφία το κοριτσάκι που [το] τραυμάτισε ροτβάιλερ). Η έλλειψη της επαναληπτικής αντωνυμίας είναι από τα σοβαρά λάθη, από εκείνα δηλ. που καταστρέφουν, και μάλιστα αντιστρέφουν, το νόημα. Η αγραμματοσύνη όμως ως προς αυτό παραμένει πανίσχυρη, και όχι μόνο στα ΜΜΕ. Κάνει θραύση παντού, και στα βιβλία.



[h=1]Αντωνυμική επανάληψη (Τη γραμματική μου τη θέλω με πολλά παραδείγματα)[/h]


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2016)

Costas said:


> Κενολογίας, ασυνταξίας, ασυναρτησίας και μπουρδολογίας το ανάγνωσμα:
> 
> Η προσωπογραφία είναι πραγματικά μια μορφή τέχνης ιδιαίτερα δυναμική αφού μέσα από συγκεκριμένες τεχνικές που αφορούν στο σχέδιο, το χρώμα αλλά και γενικότερα την τεχνοτροπία που επιλέγει ο δημιουργός για να εκφραστεί, αποκαλύπτουν διαφορετικές συνιστώσες μιας κοινής συνισταμένης που συνθέτει το όραμά του. Ως ένθερμοι θιασώτες αυτής της άποψης, στη συγκεκριμένη έκθεση, αντλώντας θέματα μέσα από το χώρο της προσωπογραφίας, θα παρουσιαστούν έργα τέχνης που επισφραγίζουν την αλληλεπιδραστική αμφίδρομη διαδικασία δημιουργικής διάδρασης Ελληνικής και Αυστριακής τέχνης.



*Τα χάπια μου και το Lear Jet να φύγω!!!*



Costas said:


> Το άτομο δηλώνει Δρ. Ιστορικός Τέχνης...



Fartwork historian. Once bitten, twice fly.


----------



## Earion (Aug 7, 2016)

Earion said:


> *15. Η Όντρει Χέπμπορν με το κατοικίδιο **φαύνο** της για ψώνια στο Beverly Hills, 1958*
> 
> Όποιος δεν πιστεύει ότι υπάρχουν στ’ αλήθεια οι φαύνοι, κι ότι γίνονται κατοικίδια, θα βάλω τις κατοικίδιες νεράιδες μου και τα ξωτικά μου να του γαργαλήσουν τις πατούσες.
> 
> ...





«Η Βίργκω μ' έχει προσπεράσει λίγα βήματα. Μπροστά μου βλέπω τους δορκαδίσιους της αστραγάλους και τους ηδονικούς γοφούς --μια ελαφίνα καθώς σκύβει πάνω στο ρυάκι, εδώ, και σταματούν τα χείλια της το ρέμα». 

Κοσμάς Πολίτης. Το λεμονοδάσος.

δορκαδίσιους αστραγάλους


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2016)

Noμίζω έχουμε νήμα για το φαινόμενο they ως ουδέτερο στον ενικό, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που. Είπα όμως να σας δώσω ένα ακόμα δείγμα, αυτή τη φορά από τίτλο εφημερίδας σχετικά με σημερινό ατύχημα με θύμα υποψήφιο για tα βραβεία Δαρβίνου.
Rail passenger killed after sticking their head out of a train window

To θύμα είναι άντρας, όπως μας πληροφορεί το άρθρο. Αλλά του τιτλατζή δεν του έρχεται να χρησιμοποιήσει αρσενική κτητική αντωνυμία μην τον πούνε σεξιστή (ΕΛΕΟΣ!) με αποτέλεσμα να αναρωτιέσαι στιγμιαία ποιανών το κεφάλι εβγαλε ο/η homo sapience (σχετικό αυτό) που επέβαινε στο τρένο, έξω από το παράθυρο πριν σκοτωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2016)

Έμαθα την παρέμβαση του πολιτικού μηχανικού στην ορθογραφία. Από τη χτεσινή παρέμβαση του Αλέκου Φλαμπουράρη στον καβγά για τα αρχαία και τα διατηρητέα του Ελληνικού:

«[...]Ως εκ τούτου, όσοι προσπαθούν να συσκοτίσουν την αλήθεια, όπως τα διάφορα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης με επικεφαλής τη ΝΔ, επιδιώκουν να φέρουν προσχώματα στην επένδυση, ιδιαίτερα μετά τις επιτυχίες που υπήρξαν κατά την τελική διαπραγμάτευση κυβέρνησης και επενδυτών».
http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article...-epidiwkoyn-na-feroyn-prosxwmata-sto-ellhniko

Στον Κουτί της Πανδώρας το κάνανε και τίτλο. Άθελά τους, υποψιάζομαι.

Στο left.gr τον διορθώσανε (τον τίτλο). Βάζω στοίχημα ότι οι τιτλατζήδες σκέφτηκαν μπουλντόζες της αντιπολίτευσης να σπρώχνουν χώματα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2016)

SBE, μην τον/την/το πούνε σεξιστή ή για να μην κάθεται κάθε φορά να διαβάζει την είδηση να δει αν είναι άντρας η γυναίκα, ή τρανς ή σις ή γκέι ή λεσβία ή μπάι ή κουίρ ή ή ή....; Βάλε ένα they _et Dieu reconnaîtra les siens_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2016)

Το σώζω και το αναπαράγω αφού μπορεί να είναι και ρεκόρ, όπως λέει ο Σαραντάκος, τρία λάθη σ' έναν τίτλο 11 λέξεων!




Μαργαριτοφόρος τίτλος από άρθρο για τον πόλεμο στη Συρία: *Επίθεση χημικών με χλωρίνη σκοτώνει τέσσερις και τραυματίζει δεκάδες στο Αλέπο*. Καταρχάς, το Αλέπο είναι αυτό που εμείς στην Ελλάδα το λέμε Χαλέπι. Έπειτα, δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι κάποια παράταξη από τις αντιμαχόμενες συγκρότησε κομάντο εφόδου αποτελούμενο από χημικούς — που κράδαιναν δοκιμαστικούς σωλήνες, ίσως. Όχι όμως, με χημικές ουσίες, με χημικά έστω έγινε η επίθεση.

Και τρίτο και φαρμακερό, η επίθεση έγινε με χλώριο (chlorine), με αέριο χλωρίου αν θέλετε, πάντως όχι με χλωρίνη -δεν έκαναν γενική καθαριότητα!

Τρία μαργαριτάρια σε έντεκα λέξεις πρέπει να είναι κάποιο ρεκόρ.​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 19, 2016)

Να συμπεριληφθεί ο στρατηγός Σαντορίνης στην λίστα, παρακαλώ.


(μήπως είμαι σε λάθος νήμα; )


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2016)

Μόλις άκουσα ανακοίνωση της Ένωσης Κεντρώων με αφορμή το ναυτικό δυστύχημα στην Αίγινα:

«... και να υπάρξουν αλλαγές στη νομοθεσία ώστε να επιτρέπονται μικρότερες ταχύτητες στα σκάφη και...»
http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.aspx?page=arthro&id=529884&catID=1

Απαγορεύονται με τον ισχύοντα νόμο οι μικρές ταχύτητες;


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 21, 2016)

«Θύμα*bulling» ήταν, λέει, ο ανήλικος. Γιος κτηνοτρόφου, οπότε ήταν θέμα χρόνου να συμβεί.


Επίσης, από ρεπόρτερ που αγαπά την αρχαιότητα:
«Οι καλές προθέσεις τους θα αποδειχθούν βάσει του αποτελέσματος. Όπερ έδει δείξαι.»

Κι ένα αντβάνσντ που έχει πει ο πρωθυπουργός μας:
«Πήραμε σαφείς διαβεβαιώσεις ότι θα διατηρηθεί το υπάρχον status quο.»


----------



## sarant (Aug 21, 2016)

Το πρώτο το είδες γραμμένο; Αν ναι, είναι μαργαριτάρι. Προφορικά, το bullying μπορεί να αποδοθει μπουλινγκ, όπως και το λόμπινγκ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 22, 2016)

Ναι, σε γραπτά αναφερόμουν. Στα προφορικά, όταν ακούγονται τόσα «περήγηση» και «δηνεκές», δεν θα μπορούσα να περιμένω κάτι καλύτερο για τα -ying.


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2016)

...
Περίληψη προηγουμένων:



daeman said:


> Στα κακά καθούμενα.





Gilgamesh said:


> Δε μπορώ άλλο να το ακούω και να το βλέπω γραμμένο μπούλινγκ....έλεος!





daeman said:


> ...
> Ούτε εγώ, Γκιλγκαμές, γι' αυτό το έσυρα ως εδώ. Να το φάει ο μαύρος όφις, ο δαίμονας του Ενκίντου.
> 
> Άσε που από μάστιγα το καταντήσανε τσίχλα.





SBE said:


> Ποιός είναι αυτός ο Κινέζος ο Μπου Λινγκ;
> 
> (κι εμένα με εκνευρίζει)



Ταυροκαθάψια.  That *Y *is taking the bully by the horns.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 24, 2016)

Χθεσινή συγκομιδή:

«η Ελλάδα ήταν σιδηροδέσμια στους δανειστές, στην κυριολεξία» (Υπουργός Αθανασία)

«ο κυβερνήτης πνίγηκε ζωντανός»


Κι αυτό το «δωρεάν έξοδα» (αποστολής) μπορούμε να το σταματήσουμε οι τηλεπωλητριούλες; Θενξ!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 25, 2016)

Αυτή η φωτογραφία τού Δαεμάνου πολύ με μπέρδεψε όταν την πρωτοείδα: διάβασα «μπόουλινγκ», είδα και το γρασίδι στο φόντο, και για μια στιγμή σκέφτηκα πως πρόκειται περί κάποιας νέας τρέλας για το μπόουλινγκ επί χόρτου που σάρωνε τον κόσμο και καταλάμβανε δημόσιους χώρους και πάρκα προς ενόχληση των υπολοίπων, ίσως δε να παιζόταν και με υπερμεγέθεις πόκεμπολ αντί για κανονικές μπάλες. Τελικά το ρεπορτάζ ήταν μάλλον πιο πεζό.



nickel said:


> Μόλις άκουσα ανακοίνωση της Ένωσης Κεντρώων με αφορμή το ναυτικό δυστύχημα στην Αίγινα:
> 
> «... και να υπάρξουν αλλαγές στη νομοθεσία ώστε να επιτρέπονται μικρότερες ταχύτητες στα σκάφη και...»
> http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.aspx?page=arthro&id=529884&catID=1
> ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2016)

Σίγουρα θα έχει θέση σε εξειδικευμένο νήμα, αλλά το αποθέτω εδώ προς το παρόν: το μόνιμο πρόβλημα με τους ξένους όρους που αρνούμαστε να γράψουμε στα ελληνικά. Ο κόσμος είναι γεμάτος από _τάμπλετ_ και _ταμπλέτες_, αλλά ο συντάκτης το θέλει αγγλικά — κυρίως αν και όχι αποκλειστικά. Οπότε μπαίνει το ερώτημα: ποια είναι τα πιο σωστά αγγλικά; Αυτά που τηρούν τους κλιτικούς κανόνες της ελληνικής («Τα tablet μειώνουν το άγχος», «όταν τα παιδιά είχαν ασχοληθεί με τα tablet τους», «στην ομάδα χρήσης των tablet») ή εκείνα που τηρούν τους κανόνες της αγγλικής («τα tablets μπορούν να έχουν την ίδια επίδραση με τα ηρεμιστικά»). Ή μήπως είναι πιο εύκολο το «όταν επέτρεπαν στα παιδιά να χρησιμοποιήσουν ταμπλέτες για την απόσπαση της προσοχής τους».

http://health.in.gr/news/scienceprogress/article/?aid=1500097458

Πάρτε μια απόφαση γιατί μένει να λύσουμε και το άλλο κρίσιμο ζήτημα: τα forum. τα forums, τα fora, τα φόρουμ, τα φόρουμς ή τα φόρα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2016)

Η άλλη κρίσιμη ερώτηση έχει φυσικά ως απάντηση "τα φόρα" και το επιχείρημα είναι "γιατί έτσι γουστάρω".:inno:

Για το πρώτο, φυσικά και το σωστό είναι άκλιτο. Αν είναι έτσι να κλίνουμε όλες τις ξένες λέξεις, όχι επειδή μάς είναι εύκολο να κοτσάρουμε ένα "s" να το παίζουμε μάγκες.


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> ...
> Για το πρώτο, φυσικά και το σωστό είναι άκλιτο. Αν είναι έτσι να κλίνουμε όλες τις ξένες λέξεις, όχι επειδή μάς είναι εύκολο να κοτσάρουμε ένα "s" να το παίζουμε μάγκες.



Α γεια σου. Γιατί δεν έχει μόνο εγγλεζοουρές φιδογυριστές σαν S, αλλά κι άλλες, πιο ζόρικες:



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Και καλά στα αγγλικά, που ξέρουμε πώς σχηματίζεται ο πληθυντικός. Άντε και μάθαμε και το Νίμπελουνγκ/Νιμπελούνγκεν. Θα έχουμε από δίπλα έναν Σαραντάκο να μας ενημερώνει για μουτζαχίντ και για ρουμπάι;



Αλλιώς, καταλήγουμε σε παπαριές του στυλ «ένας *παπαράτσο»: *ένας παπαράτσι...

*


sarant said:


> Παρόμοια παραδείγματα είναι πολλά. Για παράδειγμα, κανείς ακόμα δεν λέει "ένας ταλέμπ", παρόλο που αυτός είναι ο ενικός του "ταλιμπάν". ...



και για να γράψουμε ελληνικά, θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε ιταλικά, γερμανικά, γαλλικά, τουρκικά κ.ο.κ. ων τέλος ουκ εστι.

Γι' αυτό, πόσα «τα emails» έχω σφάξει στο γόνα, δε λέγεται. 
Αν είχα ένα σέντσι για το καθένα, θα 'χα μαζέψει πολλά σέντσια, ολόκληρα ευρά. Ή ντόλαρς δολάρια. 

Πάω για κολατσιό. Να φέρω κανένα πιραζόκ πιροσκί; 




Hellegennes said:


> Η άλλη κρίσιμη ερώτηση έχει φυσικά ως απάντηση "τα φόρα" και το επιχείρημα είναι "γιατί έτσι γουστάρω".:inno:
> ...



Να σου δώκω λίνκια να γουστάρεις; Να σου δώκω, γιατί είσαι παιδί... φόρικο  : 

*Forums ή Fora*

*Το forum στα ελληνικά*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 9, 2016)

Τις προάλλες έβλεπα μια γαλλική ταινία στην ΕΡΤ1 και κάποια στιγμή ένας ήρωας δήλωσε ότι ήθελε να πάει "στο Ορενόκ". Αναφέρθηκε πολλές φορές ακόμη στον διάλογο. Πρόκειται φυσικά για τον ποταμό Ορινόκο ή Ορενόκο, διαλέγετε και παίρνετε, πάντως όχι "Ορενόκ" και όχι ουδέτερο, οι ποταμοί είναι σχεδόν πάντα αρσενικοί (εξαίρεση η δική μας Νέδα που λέγεται όμως και Νέδας, αρσενικό). Στην Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα είναι "ο Ορινόκο" άκλιτος, αλλού τον έχω δει "ο Ορινόκος" και αλλού "ο Ορενόκος". Φαντάζομαι πως όλα είναι αποδεκτά, η Βικιπαίδεια αναφέρει και τα τρία (αν και προκρίνει το άκλιτο).

Θυμάμαι πριν κάμποσα χρόνια που είχα μεταφράσει κάτι ντοκιμαντέρ για την ΕΤ1, η Τζίνα Μητροπούλου που ήταν τότε υπεύθυνη του αντίστοιχου τμήματος είχε ψειρίσει πάρα πολύ τη δουλειά μου, μάλιστα είχε ανοίξει την εγκυκλοπαίδεια για να βεβαιωθεί για τη γραφή του ποταμού Μπίο-Μπίο. Αν έπεφτε στα χέρια της ένα Ορενόκ και μάλιστα κατά συρροήν θα το είχε τσακώσει σίγουρα.

Είχε κι άλλο ένα παρόμοιου τύπου λαθάκι η ταινία, δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα δυστυχώς. Μου φάνηκε κρίμα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2016)

...
Orinoco Flow - Enya






Let me sail, let me sail
let the Orinoco flow
Let me reach, let me beach
On the shores of Francophonie

Sail away, sail away, sail away...



Ο Ορινόκος, του Ορινόκου, όπως ο φλόκος, του φλόκου, ο σιρόκος / σορόκος, του σιρόκου / σορόκου, ο κρόκος, του κρόκου, ο τόκος, του τόκου, ο στόκος, του στόκου.

Και ο Οτεντότος, του Οτεντότου, οι Οτεντότοι, των Οτεντότων. Die Hottentotten sind tot.
"Always beware of a German-speaking Hottentot who wants to offer you an opossum."


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2016)

Μπολιβάρ! Όνομα από μέταλλο και ξύλο, είσουνα 
ένα λουλούδι μέσ’ στους μπαχτσέδες της Νότιας Αμερικής.
Είχες όλη την ευγένεια των λουλουδιών μέσ’ στην καρδιά σου,
μέσ’ στα μαλλιά σου, μέσα στο βλέμμα σου.

Τ’ όνομά σου τώρα είναι δαυλός αναμμένος, που φωτίζει
την Αμερική, και τη Βόρεια και τη Νότια, και την οικουμένη!
Οι ποταμοί Αμαζόνιος και *Ορινόκος *πηγάζουν από τα μάτια σου.
Τα ψηλά βουνά έχουν τις ρίζες στο στέρνο σου,
Η οροσειρά των Άνδεων είναι η ραχοκοκκαλιά σου.
Στην κορφή της κεφαλής σου, παληκαρά, τρέχουν
τ’ ανήμερα άτια και τ’ άγρια βόδια,
Ο πλούτος της Αργεντινής.
Πάνω στην κοιλιά σου εκτείνονται οι απέραντες φυτείες του καφέ.

Σαν μιλάς φοβεροί σεισμοί ρημάζουνε το παν, 

Μπολιβάρ, είσαι ωραίος σαν Έλληνας.

http://www.snhell.gr/anthology/content.asp?id=515&author_id=7


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2016)

Earion said:


> ...
> Μπολιβάρ, είσαι ωραίος σαν Έλληνας.








"...Την πρώτη απόπειρα του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι να μελοποιήσει ποιητικό κείμενο, την συναντάμε το 1945 στο ποίημα του Νίκου Εγγονόπουλου «Μπολιβάρ». Ο 20χρονος Μάνος Χατζιδάκις καταπιάνεται με την μελοποίηση του ποιήματος του Εγγονόπουλου και τραγουδάει μαζί του: «Μπολιβάρ, είσαι ωραίος σαν Έλληνας», αφήνοντας ανολοκλήρωτη τη μελοποίηση αυτού υπέροχου ποιήματος, απόσπασμα του οποίου θα ηχογραφήσει πολλά χρόνια μετά, το 1983, με τον Βασίλη Λέκκα σε δίσκο 45 στροφών. Η σπάνια αυτή εκτέλεση του 1983 δεν επανεκδόθηκε από τότε. Το 1999 όμως, στο δίσκο «Μάνος Χατζιδάκις 2000 Μ.Χ.», συναντάμε μια ακόμα πιο σπάνια εκτέλεση του ίδιου αποσπάσματος από την μελοποίηση του «Μπολιβάρ», με τον ίδιο τον Χατζιδάκι στο πιάνο να τραγουδάει: «Μπολιβάρ δεν είσαι όνειρο, είσαι η αλήθεια»..."


----------



## sarant (Sep 9, 2016)

Το μυθιστόρημα του Βερν "Le superbe Orenoque" είχε αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά "Ο υπέροχος ΟρΕνόκος" .

Τώρα στη βιβλιονέτ βλέπω "Ο θαυμάσιος ΟρΕνόκος" αλλά και "Ο υπέροχος ΟρΙνόκος".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 10, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τις προάλλες έβλεπα μια γαλλική ταινία στην ΕΡΤ1 και κάποια στιγμή ένας ήρωας δήλωσε ότι ήθελε να πάει "στο Ορενόκ". Πρόκειται φυσικά για τον ποταμό Ορινόκο ή Ορενόκο [...].
> Είχε κι άλλο ένα παρόμοιου τύπου λαθάκι η ταινία, δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα δυστυχώς. Μου φάνηκε κρίμα.


Θυμήθηκα και το άλλο. Ήταν μια αναφορά στον ποιητή Ρασίν, που κυκλοφορεί εξελληνισμένος εδώ και αιώνες ως Ρακίνας. Αν δεν υπήρχε το προηγούμενο του Ορενόκ, θα προσπερνούσα ασκαρδαμυκτί το Ρασίν ως μεταφραστική επιλογή, δεν είναι πρωτοφανές άλλωστε. Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι εν προκειμένω δεν ήταν επιλογή, αλλά άγνοια της εξελληνισμένης μορφής.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 10, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αν δεν υπήρχε το προηγούμενο του Ορενόκ, θα προσπερνούσα ασκαρδαμυκτί το Ρασίν ως μεταφραστική επιλογή, δεν είναι πρωτοφανές άλλωστε.


Είδα την ίδια ταινία, πρόσεξα τα ίδια λάθη, έχω την ίδια γνώμη... και ήξερα τον Ορενόκο από τον "Θαυμάσιο Ορενόκο" του Βερν. Και τώρα είμαι εδώ· τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> εξαίρεση η δική μας Νέδα που λέγεται όμως και Νέδας, αρσενικό



Μεγάλο μπέρδεμα. Μα δίνουν όνομα νύφης σε ποταμό; Να ακούς για τις «πηγές της Νέδας» και να σκέφτεσαι «Μμμ, καλλίπυγος η Νέδα»!

Και λίγο παρακάτω ο Νέδων. Νέδωνας ή Νέδοντας: «τὸ γὰρ Νέδων ὁ μὲν Καλλίμαχος τῷ λόγῳ τῶν μετοχικῶν διὰ τοῦ <ντ> κλίνει Νέδων Νέδοντος, οἱ δὲ περὶ Δίδυμον καὶ Ἀπίωνα διὰ τοῦ <ω> ἀναλόγως κλίνουσιν, οἷον Νέδων Νέδωνος». (Θεοδόσιος ο Αλεξανδρινός: _Περὶ κλίσεως τῶν εἰς ων βαρυτόνων_) Που κι αυτός πήρε το όνομά του από τη νύφη αλλά της άλλαξε τα φώτα... το γένος.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 10, 2016)

Μόλις τον προηγούμενο μήνα διάβαζα το εξής στη βικιπαίδεια (άρθρο _Νάουσα_):



> Η Αράπιτσα της Νάουσας ειναι ενα απο τα τρία ποτάμια με θηλυκό ονομα στην Ελλάδα (Nέδα που ειναι το φυσικό σύνορο μεταξύ Ηλείας και Μεσσηνίας και Ερκύνα στη Λιβαδειά).


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2016)

...
*Έ*ρκυνα, προπαροξύτονο, από τη νύμφη.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 15, 2016)

Με τόσα τεύχη, πώς να μην είναι εύγλωττο;


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 15, 2016)

Έπεσε στα χεράκια μου μια έκδοση των _Εμπόρων των εθνών_ με αρκετά τυπογραφικά. Το πιο ωραίο ήταν εκεί που η γόνδολα είχε φίδια αντί για κωπηλάτες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 16, 2016)

Πόθεν τα ερπετά; 

Εγώ πάλι υποφέρω βλέποντας όλη αυτήν την καθαρεύουσα χωρίς περισπωμένες, πνεύματα και υπογεγραμμένες.
Σαν μαρκησία χωρίς ψιμύθια. :down:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2016)

ερετών > ερπετών ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 16, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ερετών > ερπετών ;)


 ...και σας έχω πει να βάλετε εικονίδιο facepalm αλλά δε μ' ακούτε...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 26, 2016)

Πάλι σε κρατικό κανάλι, λέει ένας ότι δεν έχει έμπνευση, δεν ξέρει τι να ζωγραφίσει - πράγμα που με παραξενεύει διότι δεν είναι ζωγράφος, συγγραφέας είναι. Έχω τον ήχο πολύ χαμηλά, πιάνει όμως αμυδρά το αυτί μου ένα _*draw *_και υποθέτω ότι ο άνθρωπος είπε *draw upon*, δηλαδή δεν ξέρει από πού να αντλήσει θέματα.

Πρώτα το Ορενόκ και ο Ρασίν, μετά αυτό, κι άλλα ψιλά που δεν θυμάμαι... Είναι ιδέα μου, ή οι υπότιτλοι των κρατικών καναλιών έχουν χάσει σε ποιότητα τελευταία; Σα να μου φαίνεται ότι οι μεταφράσεις τείνουν να είναι πολύ κυριολεκτικές και κάπως άκαμπτες.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2016)

Άντε μετά να πείσεις το ανήψι σου ότι η βίζα κλίνεται, η visa δεν κλίνεται 
 (δεν σχολιάζω τα άλλα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2016)

Η ανακοίνωση του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών έλεγε αυτά στη μητρική γλώσσα του συντάκτη:

Κυριακή, 02 Οκτώβριος 2016
Είναι προφανές ότι συμπολίτευση και αντιπολίτευση στην Τουρκία τσακώνονται για ξένο αχυρώνα.
Κάποιοι στο εσωτερικό της γείτονος θέλουν να σύρουν την Τουρκία σε συμπεριφορές αντίθετες προς το διεθνές δίκαιο που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αρμόζουν σε ευρωπαϊκή χώρα. Αναθεωρητικές λογικές, ως γνωστόν, ανέκαθεν οδήγησαν σε αρνητικές ατραπούς και πάντοτε ηττήθηκαν.
Τέλος, υπενθυμίζουμε ότι το μοναδικό αντικείμενο των διερευνητικών επαφών ήταν και είναι η οριοθέτηση της υφαλοκρηπίδας, σύμφωνα με τις προβλέψεις και τους κανόνες του διεθνούς δικαίου.
http://www.mfa.gr/epikairotita/dilo...-se-khthesine-anakoinose-tourkikou-upeks.html​
Αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκω την ακόλουθη ανάρτηση στην αντίστοιχη αγγλική σελίδα:

Sunday, 02 October 2016
It is obvious that the ruling and the opposition parties in Turkey are picking a fight over an issue that does not concern them.
Certain people in the neighbouring country wish to drag Turkey towards a path and an attitude that contradicts international law and is in no way compatible with that of a European country. Revisionist rationales, as is well known, have always led to negative paths and have always been defeated.
Last, let it be reminded that the only topic of exploratory contacts was and still is the delimitation of the continental shelf according to the provisions and the rules of international law.
http://www.mfa.gr/en/current-affair...uncement-by-the-turkish-foreign-ministry.html​
Ωστόσο, για κάποιο διάστημα κυκλοφόρησε η εξής μετάφραση, για την οποία γίνεται, όπως μαθαίνω, χαμός στα σόσιαλ μίδια με ελληνοαγγλικές μεταφράσεις του τύπου «we’ll make your face meat».

It is obvious that the governing and the opposition parties in Turkey are picking a fight for someone else’s barn… (Και άλλα, λιγότερο γελοία.)

Τρέχα γύρευε ποιος αρουραίος έβαλε το χέρι του. Αυτό που ενοχλεί εμένα είναι που το ΥπΕξ εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει ότι ο ιδιωματισμός είναι «τσακώνονται *για *ξένο αχυρώνα». Λεξικό, ρε!

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αχυρώνας&sin=all


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2016)

Αυτό με τον αχυρώνα το λες και αυτογνωσία, πάντως...


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2016)

Πάλι καλά που δεν μπέρδεψαν τις παροιμίες και δεν μίλησαν *περί όνου σκιάς*...


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2016)

To πρόβλημα πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι μόνο η μετάφραση, κι ας προσπαθούν τα σοσιαλμήδια να μας πείσουν ότι είναι η μετάφραση. 
Το πρόβλημα έιναι ότι έχει υπάλληλο το ΥΠΕΞ που συντάσσει τέτοια πρωτότυπα, από τα οποία βγαίνουν τέτοιες μεταφράσεις. 
Εξωτερική πολιτική και υψηλή διπλωματία με αναφορές σε γαϊδάρους και αχυρώνες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2016)

Μα το έγραψα πιο πάνω. Η ανοησία να παρομοιάζεις τη δική σου χώρα με αχυρώνα είναι *απλώς απύθμενη*.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2016)

Και η ανοησία να αποκαλείς γαιδάρους τους όχι και πολύ φιλικούς γείτονες το ίδιο. 

Γενικά πάντως στην Ελλάδα πάσχουμε από το σύνδρομο του εξυπνακισμού. Όχι μόνο σε επίπεδο παρέας, που είναι πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα, αλλά και γενικότερα. Θυμάμαι κατά καιρούς αποσπάσματα από δίκες στις εφημερίδες με τους διαλόγους μεταξύ δικαστών, συνηγόρων και κατηγορούμενων και είναι να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου, μάχη για το ποιος θα πει τη μεγαλύτερη εξυπνάδα. Ε, τώρα τα βλέπω αυτά και στο ΥΠΕΞ. Καλά να πάθουμε, αφού δεν κόψαμε την εξυπνάδα από το δημόσιο βίο νωρίς, θα μου πεις. Κι αυτό... Κι αυτό...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 6, 2016)

Συμβαίνει τώρα στην ΕΡΤ1: "στα χέρια του ελεήμων Θεού μας" (άκλιτος ο ελεήμων, σαν τα πόκεμον) και "ή οικογένεια ποτέ δεν ήταν πολύ κοντά" (κοντά σε τι; Μάλλον δεμένη ήθελε να πει ο ποιητής).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 6, 2016)

Είναι από το "ήρθαμε πολύ κοντά (μεταξύ μας)". Αγγλισμός, ίσως; Πάντως πλέον πολύ συνηθισμένο.


----------



## peacock (Oct 7, 2016)

Όντως πολύ συνηθισμένο, τόσο που μου έκανε εντύπωση που το σχολίασε η Μελάνη.
[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
κοντά [kondá] : I. επίρρ. με αναφορά σε κτ. κοντινό σε σχέση με ορισμένο σημείο αναφοράς. ANT μακριά· δηλώνει: 1. τόπο: _Είναι πολύ ~ ο ένας με τον άλλο_, πολύ δεμένοι. _Ήρθαν πιο ~ ο ένας στον άλλον_, δέθηκαν, γνωρίστηκαν καλύτερα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2016)

Πρώτον, είχα ευαισθητοποιηθεί με τον άκλιτο ελεήμων (σικ) και θα έπιανα το παραμικρό μετά από αυτό.
Δεύτερον, το δέχομαι ως "είναι πολύ κοντά *ο ένας με τον άλλον / μεταξύ τους*", το δέχομαι ως "ήρθαν [πιο] κοντά *" (έστω και χωρίς το "ο ένας με τον άλλον / μεταξύ τους", αλλά δεν μου κάθεται καλά ως "η οικογένεια [δεν] ήταν πολύ κοντά". Η αίσθηση που έχω είναι ότι το χρησιμοποιούμε όταν αναφερόμαστε ρητά σε δύο ή περισσότερα πρόσωπα, τα οποία βρίσκονται κοντά το ένα στο άλλο / μεταξύ τους (αυτό το τελευταίο μπορεί να παραλείπεται, αλλά εννοείται), ενώ όταν αναφερόμαστε σε ένα πράγμα, έστω κι αν είναι μια ομάδα όπως η οικογένεια, αυτό το πράγμα δεν μπορεί να είναι κοντά με κάτι άλλο, αφού δεν αναφέρουμε τίποτε άλλο. 

Φυσικά θα μου πείτε ότι εννοούνται τα μέλη της οικογένειας και ότι αυτά είναι κοντά μεταξύ τους. Υποθέτω ότι γι' αυτό δεν σας ξένισε, υποθέτω ότι μπορούμε να το δεχτούμε. Εμένα πάντως μου κάθεται στραβά, ακόμη και κατόπιν σκέψης. Δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ μου, και θα το διόρθωνα αν το πετύχαινα σε επιμέλεια.

Μάλλον είμαι μια γριοπαράξενη.*


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μάλλον είμαι μια γριοπαράξενη.



You're in good company.

Το «η οικογένεια ποτέ δεν ήταν πολύ κοντά» με ενοχλεί κι εμένα. Ξέρουμε όμως ότι κάτι του λείπει. Και στα λεξικά, άλλωστε, δεν θα το βρούμε έτσι μισερό. Άλλο είναι το «Είμαστε κοντά» και άλλο το «η οικογένεια είναι κοντά».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2016)

Εγώ αν ακούσω/διαβάσω «η οικογένεια ποτέ δεν ήταν πολύ κοντά» θα αναρωτηθώ «κοντά πού; στη στάση του τρόλεϊ; στη λαϊκή αγορά; στην παραλία για καμιά βουτιά το καλοκαίρι;»


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2016)

...
Αφού πιάσαμε το _κοντά _και τους συν αυτώ, ας βάλω κι άλλο ένα σχετικό που μάλλον δεν θα διστάζαμε να πούμε:

κοντινός: [...] 3. για στενό συγγενικό δεσμό: _Είμαστε κοντινοί συγγενείς. Είναι κοντινή μου ξαδέρφη.


_Κι ένα παλιότερο, παρωχημένο, από τον Κριαρά:

κοντός: ΙΙ [...] 3) α) (Προκ. για συγγένεια) «στενός»: (Μαχ. 30614)


Μου μύρισε νήμα κάπου κοντά, τώρα κοντά. Coming soon to a forum near close to you.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2016)

Πιθανόν να σας ξενίζει ότι λέει "η οικογένεια δεν ήταν ποτέ πολύ κοντά" αντί για "με την οικογένεια δεν ήταν ποτέ πολύ κοντά" (το πρόσωπο-υποκείμενο). Εν τούτοις έχει ευρεία εξάπλωση, πέρα από τα όρια της λάθος χρήσης, κτγμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Πιθανόν να σας ξενίζει ότι λέει "η οικογένεια δεν ήταν ποτέ πολύ κοντά" αντί για "με την οικογένεια δεν ήταν ποτέ πολύ κοντά" (το πρόσωπο-υποκείμενο). Εν τούτοις έχει ευρεία εξάπλωση, πέρα από τα όρια της λάθος χρήσης, κτγμ.


Όπως πάντα στα αμφιλεγόμενα, τη δουλειά την κάνουν τα συμφραζόμενα. Αν έχει προηγηθεί ανάλυση για οικογενειακά μαλλιοτραβήγματα, τότε ίσως... Αλλά και πάλι, όμως...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 9, 2016)

> (...) το *Μ*αμούθ του *Ν*ότου είναι πρόγονος του *τριχωτού μαμούθ* (...)


Το _μαλλιαρό μαμούθ_ γίνεται _τριχωτό_ από το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ και έτσι ακριβώς το αντιγράφουν όλες, μα όλες, οι εφημερίδες και τα σάιτ. Και βέβαια δεν αντιγράφουν μόνο αυτό το σφάλμα αλλά και τα κεφαλαία στο ένα είδος.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2016)

...
Μοναδικά ευρήματα φέρνουν διαχρονικά στο φως την προϊστορία των Γρεβενών. Πρώτα ο γίγαντας των Αμπελιών 200.000 ετών, δηλαδή ένας ελέφαντας θερμών κλιμάτων, του είδους Elephas (Paleoloxodon) antiquus, με ύψος στους ώμους στα 4 μέτρα, μεσήλικας (40 περίπου χρονών) με χαρακτηριστικούς ευθείς χαυλιόδοντες, σε αντίθεση με τα _*τριχωτά μαμούθ Mammuthus primigenius* _των παγετωδών περιόδων που είχαν καμπύλους χαυλιόδοντες.
...
Γράφει η Επίκ. Καθηγήτρια Ευαγγελία Τσουκαλά, τμήμα Γεωλογίας, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης

http://www.visit-grevena.gr/δραστηρ...ε-μουσεία/μουσείο-φυσικής-ιστορίας-στη-μηλιά/


Ο τριχωτός ρινόκερος ήταν χαρακτηριστικό ζώο των παγετωδών περιόδων, το πιο γνωστό μετά το *τριχωτό μαμούθ*.
Μουσείο Φυσικής Ιστορίας Απολιθωμένου Δάσους Λέσβου


Μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εξαλείψεις της θηλαστικής ζωής έλαβε χώρα κατά τη διάρκεια της Πλειστόκαινης περιόδου, όταν κάποια είδη, όπως το _*τριχωτό μαμούθ*_, το γιγαντιαίο ελάφι, το μαστόδοντο και η γιγαντιαία αρκούδα εξαφανίστηκαν από προσώπου Γης.
Κέντρο Τεχνολογικής Έρευνας (ΚΤΕ) Ηπείρου & Ιονίων Νήσων


Το είδος _*Mammuthus primigenius (τριχωτό μαμμούθ)*_ αρχίζει να κατοικεί σε διάφορες περιοχές της Ευρώπης πριν από περίπου 200.000 χρόνια και αναπτύσσεται ιδιαίτερα κατά τα τελευταία παγετώδη στάδια του Ανώτερου Πλειστόκαινου, κατά την Σαάλια Παγετώδη Εποχή (Ρίσσια στην Αλπική Ευρώπη) και κατόπιν κατά τη Βαϊχσέλια (Βούρμια στις Άλπεις) Παγετώδη Εποχή. Όπως και ο τριχωτός ρινόκερος ή η άρκτος η παμφάγος, το μαμμούθ ήταν απολύτως εγκλιματισμένο στα ψυχρά περιβάλλοντα και κλίματα που επικρατούσαν στην Ευρασία κατά τις τελευταίες παγετώδεις εποχές.
ΜΑΜΜΟΥΘ: Ο γίγαντας της στέπας, Εκδόσεις Πάπυρος


«Θεώρησα συναρπαστική την ιδέα ότι με το γενετικό υλικό από απολιθώματα (αρχαίο DNA, όπως το αποκαλούμε), μπορεί κανείς να ταξιδέψει πίσω στο χρόνο και να μελετήσει την εξέλιξη οργανισμών που έχουν εξαφανιστεί εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια, όπως το _*τριχωτό μαμούθ*_ που αποτελεί σύμβολο της εποχής των παγετώνων», λέει η Ελένη Παλκοπούλου.

Ποιες νέες γνώσεις έχει φέρει στο φως η έρευνά σας γι' αυτούς τους από καιρό εξαφανισμένους _μαλλιαρούς γίγαντες_; Υπάρχει οριστική απάντηση στο πώς εξαφανίστηκαν και πότε;

«Η έρευνά μας έδειξε ότι τα _*τριχωτά μαμούθ*_ υπέφεραν από σημαντική μείωση του πληθυσμού τους λίγο προτού εξαφανιστούν, η οποία οδήγησε σε μείωση της γενετικής τους ποικιλομορφίας, καθώς και στο γεγονός ότι συγγενικά άτομα αναπόφευκτα ζευγάρωναν μεταξύ τους.»
Ελευθερία Παλκοπούλου: Από το ΑΠΘ, στο Χάρβαρντ, να μελετά το γονιδίωμα των μαμούθ


Τα μαμούθ έζησαν πριν από εκατομμύρια χρόνια και δεν άφησαν απογόνους. Το πιο παλιό είναι το μαμούθ του νότου που διαβιούσε πριν από 2 εκατομμύρια χρόνια, ακολούθησε το μαμούθ της στέπας πριν από 1 εκατομμύριο χρόνια και το _*τριχωτό μαμούθ*_ πριν από 100.000 χρόνια, το οποίο εξαφανίστηκε πριν από 8.000 χρόνια.
archaiologia.gr (http://www.ethnos.gr/koinonia/arthro/oi_elefantes_ksanarxontai-63315111/)


88 ευρήματα για «τριχωτό μαμούθ» χωρίς τα σημερινά + 54 για «τριχωτά μαμούθ» + 59 για «τριχωτού μαμούθ» + 33 για «τριχωτών μαμούθ».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2016)

Εγώ έναν ρινόκερο που είχα με το ίδιο πρόβλημα, «μαλλιαρό» τον είπα, πάντως. Μαλλί θα έλεγα αυτό που φοράνε αυτά τα ζώα και όχι σκέτες τρίχες. Νομίζω, δηλαδή.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2016)

...
Άλλο _τρίχες _κι άλλο _τρίχωμα_. Και μαλλί έχουν κυρίως τα πρόβατα κ.ά. οικόσιτα, δηλαδή το _μαλλί _στα ζώα είναι το τρίχωμα που χρησιμοποιείται για υφάσματα ή πλεχτά:

*μαλλί*: 1α. το τρίχωμα των ζώων και ιδίως αυτό που ύστερα από ειδική επεξεργασία μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την κατασκευή υφασμάτων ή πλεχτών: _~ από πρόβατο / από κατσίκα. Φυσικό / συνθετικό~. Tα πρόβατα μας δίνουν το κρέας, το γάλα, το ~ και το δέρμα._

Και για το μαμούθ και τον ρινόκερο προτιμώ να ακολουθήσω την επιλογή των παλαιοντολόγων που τα μελετούν, γιατί το _μαλλιαρό, _παρότι δεν το θεωρώ λάθος γενικά, μου φαίνεται λίγο μαλλιαρό για ταξινομική ονομασία, δημοσιογραφικό και πιο κατάλληλο για γενική περιγραφή ή απλοποιημένο κείμενο, π.χ. για αναγνώσματα παιδικά, εκλαϊκευμένα κλπ. 
A bit too woolly, fuzzy.

Αλλά επιλογές είναι αυτές κι όποιος πάει για μαλλί μπορεί να βγει και τριχωτός και κουρεμένος. 
Hairball, ptooey!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2016)

Ναι, βρε παιδί μου, αλλά όταν διαβάζω για τριχωτό ζωό σκέφτομαι «το τριχωτόν της κεφαλής» και με πιάνουν τα γέλια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 9, 2016)

daeman said:


> Και για το μαμούθ και τον ρινόκερο προτιμώ να ακολουθήσω την επιλογή των παλαιοντολόγων που τα μελετούν, γιατί το _μαλλιαρό, _παρότι δεν το θεωρώ λάθος γενικά, μου φαίνεται λίγο μαλλιαρό για ταξινομική ονομασία, δημοσιογραφικό και πιο κατάλληλο για γενική περιγραφή ή απλοποιημένο κείμενο, π.χ. για αναγνώσματα παιδικά, εκλαϊκευμένα κλπ.


Παρομοίως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Παρομοίως.


Δηλαδή, χρησιμοποιείται ταξινομικά ο όρος «τριχωτός» για όλα αυτά τα προϊστορικά ζώα με την πλούσια γούνα ή είναι απλώς η έμπειρη αίσθηση του ειδικού;


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2016)

Αν πας στην παραλία και δεις κάποιον με τρίχα για πουλόβερ θα τον πεις μαλλιαρό ή τριχωτό; 
Αλλάζει αν η τρίχα είναι για πουλόβερ ή για διακόσμηση;


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 9, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή, χρησιμοποιείται ταξινομικά ο όρος «τριχωτός» για όλα αυτά τα προϊστορικά ζώα με την πλούσια γούνα ή είναι απλώς η έμπειρη αίσθηση του ειδικού;



Δεν είναι ταξινομικό το θέμα, αυτές είναι ονομασίες της καθομιλουμένης. 
Ο παλαιοντολογικός κλάδος στην Ελλάδα είναι μικρός (όπως και όλες οι φυσικές επιστήμες) και αυτό φαίνεται και στην ελληνική ορολογία, που είναι γεμάτη αμήχανες μεταφράσεις. Οι δημοσιογράφοι βλέπουν το woolly mammoth και το κάνουν τριχωτό και όχι μαλλιαρό, γιατί τόσα ελληνικά ξέρουν. Και όχι μόνον οι δημοσιογράφοι. Σίγουρα το ίδιο λάθος μπορούν να κάνουν και οι σχετικοί, όπως οι επιστήμονες.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2016)

...
Woolly είναι το _μαλλιαρό_, γιατί _τριχωτό _είναι το hairy. Οι δημοσιογράφοι βλέπουν το woolly και το κάνουν _μαλλιαρό_, γιατί τόσα ξέρουν, τόσα λένε.

*hairy*: 
1. Covered with hair.
1.1. Having a rough feel or appearance suggestive of coarse hair.

*woolly*:
1. Made of wool.
1.1. (of an animal, plant, or part) bearing or naturally covered with wool or hair resembling wool.
1.2. Resembling wool in texture or appearance.

_2. _Vague or confused in expression or character.
_‘woolly thinking’

_*wool*:
1. The fine, soft curly or wavy hair forming the coat of a sheep, goat, or similar animal, especially when shorn and prepared for use in making cloth or yarn.

Όταν θα δω έγκυρα, μη δημοσιογραφικά ευρήματα για το «_μαλλιαρό μαμούθ» _σαν αυτά που παρέθεσα παραπάνω για το _τριχωτό_ —και μάλιστα από κορυφαία επιστήμονα που έχει ειδικευτεί στα μαμούθ κι έχει βραβευτεί γι' αυτό— μπορεί ν' αλλάξω γνώμη. Μέχρι τότε, εμπιστεύομαι αυτούς που ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2016)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά η ταξινομική του ονομασία είναι _Mammuthus primigenius_, δηλαδή _Μαμούθ το πρωτογενές_ ή ακόμα και _Έλεφας ο πρωτογενής_. Οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα ταξινομικό. Σε μη επιστημονικά κείμενα, σαφέστατα προτιμώ το _μαλλιαρό_ κι όχι _τριχωτό_. Τριχωτός είναι αυτός που έχει πολλές τρίχες, όχι πλούσιο τρίχωμα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Τριχωτός είναι αυτός που έχει πολλές τρίχες, όχι πλούσιο τρίχωμα.



Στους ανθρώπους, _τριχωτός _είναι αυτός που έχει πολλές τρίχες, δηλαδή πλούσιο τρίχωμα, ενώ _μαλλιαρός _είναι συνήθως αυτός που έχει πολλές και πυκνές τρίχες, ιδίως κατσαρές ή μπλεγμένες.

Στα ζώα, _τριχωτό _είναι αυτό που έχει πολλές τρίχες, δηλαδή πλούσιο τρίχωμα, ενώ _μαλλιαρό _είναι συνήθως αυτό που έχει πυκνό τρίχωμα, δασύ και ιδίως κατσαρό ή μπλεγμένο. Αλλιώς δεν θα λέγαμε _τριχωτός σαν αρκούδα_, ούτε _τριχωτή ουρά.

_Γενικά, τριχωτοί είμαστε όλοι, τα θηλαστικά και τα μαμούθ γενικά εκτός από το hairless mammoth, και ο ελέφαντας, αφρικανικός ή ινδικός, αλλά αυτό ως γενικό και προφανές δηλώνεται μόνο σε όσα ζώα ξεχωρίζουν για το τρίχωμά τους.

Αλλά νομίζω ότι πολυασχοληθήκαμε με τρίχες. Εγώ τα δέχομαι και τα δύο, με προτίμηση στο _τριχωτό _για το μαμούθ, γιατί το _μαλλιαρό _παραπέμπει στο πρόβατο και σε τέτοιου είδους μαλλί. Εξέθεσα το σκεπτικό μου και σχετικά, έγκυρα ευρήματα που το υποστηρίζουν, οπότε δεν βλέπω λόγο να συνεχίσω. Ο νοών νοείτω. Ωστόσο, όποιος δεν δέχεται το _τριχωτό μαμούθ _πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι το _τριχωτό ζώο_ είναι λάθος, με μέθοδο και στοιχεία, όχι με αφορισμούς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2016)

Στην ταινία *Elle *του Πάουλ Φερχούφεν, κατά κόσμον Πολ Βερχόφεν (να κάνουμε και την γλωσσοκατήχησή μας, να μη λένε ότι νοιαζόμαστε μόνο για τις γλώσσες που ξέρουμε), δυο κυρίες κάθονται σε ένα καφέ και παραγγέλνουν καφέ, και στους υπότιτλους βλέπουμε:

-Δύο καφέ, παρακαλώ.

Το βρήκα χαριτωμένο. Ακριβώς το ολίσθημα στο οποίο θα μπορούσα να υποπέσω κι εγώ.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, την ταινία μην τυχόν και πάτε να τη δείτε. Δε λέω περισσότερα μη βγούμε εκτός θέματος. Πληροφορίες ίνμποξ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίο «στάτο», που θα λέγανε στο Facebook. (Γιατί το Facebook μας κάνει να λέμε τέτοιες βλακείες;) Πραγματικά χαριτωμένο το λάθος. Ας σημειωθεί ότι η ταινία είναι στα γαλλικά και η Ιπέρ λέει «Deux cafés, s'il vous plait». Χάρηκα που έμαθα την προφορά του ονόματος του Βερχόφεν στη χώρα του, μια και ο αγγλόφωνος κόσμος τον λέει όπως εμείς. Μήπως θα έπρεπε και η Wikipedia να γράφει στην αγγλική σελίδα πώς προφέρει ο αγγλοσαξονικός κόσμος το όνομά του; Μου κέντρισες το ενδιαφέρον για την ταινία: περιμένω την παρουσίασή σου στο ειδικό νήμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2016)

Για μια στιγή, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι η ηρωίδα παράγγελνε δυο καφέδες κι όχι δυο καφετέριες ολόκληρες;


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 11, 2016)

Το ελληνικό huffpost μεταφράζει Guardian. 


..................


----------



## sarant (Oct 11, 2016)

Όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι το scheme στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται project!


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2016)

Lexoplast said:


> Το ελληνικό huffpost μεταφράζει Guardian.
> 
> View attachment 5567..................View attachment 5569



*Rolling one's eyes* and sighing with resignation: 

Once upon a time when pigs spoke rhyme
And monkeys chewed tobacco,
And hens took snuff to make them tough,
And ducks went quack, quack, quack, O!

And so they huffed and puffed and blew the paper in and ate up the little article.




sarant said:


> Όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι το scheme στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται project!



Ergo, scheming is projecting.  Gains, that is.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 12, 2016)

Υπότιτλοι στο Rain Man (1988):

My father stuck it to me all my life. > Ο πατέρας μου μού το έχωσε μια ζωή.

mg:


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2016)

Τρέχω, αλλά σιγά σιγά μου κόβεται η ανάσα και θα κάτσω να ξαποστάσω — πού θα πάει. Λοιπόν, το δρόμο στο παρακάτω μού τον έδειξε ο χτεσινός Κασιμάτης. Από μετάφραση άρθρου του μπλόγκερ Tim Stanley στην Telegraph, όπου καταθέτει τη δυσαρέσκειά του για το φετινό Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας:

[...] αν ήταν έτσι η Ντορίς Λέσινγκ δεν θα είχε κερδίσει), αλλά στην ικανότητα που συνδυάζεται με τον ιδεαλισμό. Ο Μπομπ Ντίλαν έχει και τα δύο, αλλά το περιεχόμενο του έργου του υπολείπεται κατά πολύ των νικητών στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν: Γέατς [ο ταλαίπωρος Yeats, Γέιτς, που πολλοί τον αντιγυρνάνε σε Yates!], Γκάιντ [αυτός είναι ο Gide, Ζιντ], Ο' Νιλ, *η* Σόλτζενιτσιν κλπ. 
[«Πρόσφατο» παρελθόν; Α, past winners στο πρωτότυπο.]

Αν η επιτροπή ήθελε έναν Αμερικάνο, θα μπορούσε να επιλέξει τον Ντον ΝτεΛίλο, Φίλιπ Ροθ, ή ακόμη γιατί όχι και τον Τόμας Πάινκον.

Γιατί όχι ο Ντέμπι Χάρι, [...]
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/29464...otehnias-o-mpomp-ntilan-einai-aytos-poy-kanei​
Σταμάτησα το διάβασμα. Μου έφτανε τόση σύγχυση. Για τη βελτίωση του μέσου κακοπληρωμένου μεταφραστή του διαδικτύου, προτείνω για τα πολύ γνωστά ονόματα τη λύση Wikipedia > Βικιπαίδεια. Βρίσκεις την εγγραφή στην αγγλική Wikipedia και πατάς «Ελληνικά» για να δεις πώς το λέμε στην Ελλάδα (ή πώς το λένε οι Βικιπαιδιστές, τουλάχιστον). Οι πιο φιλόδοξοι μπορούν να παίξουν με Forvo, YouTube, εγκυκλοπαίδειες και άλλα τέτοια εργαλεία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 19, 2016)

Πάντως αυτό το αμπεμπαμπλόμ "άντρας ή γυναίκα" μπορεί να γίνει πολύ βασανιστικό, όταν δεν πρόκειται για διασήμους. Σε κάτι βιβλία με αναφορές στο έργο του/της τάδε, έτρεχα και δεν έφτανα με αναζητήσεις για να πετύχω κάπου κάνα βιογραφικό, καμιά φωτογραφία, κάτι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πάντως αυτό το αμπεμπαμπλόμ "άντρας ή γυναίκα" μπορεί να γίνει πολύ βασανιστικό, όταν δεν πρόκειται για διασήμους. Σε κάτι βιβλία με αναφορές στο έργο του/της τάδε, έτρεχα και δεν έφτανα με αναζητήσεις για να πετύχω κάπου κάνα βιογραφικό, καμιά φωτογραφία, κάτι.



Κάποτε είχα πιάσει διαδικτυακή συζήτηση με υπάλληλο της easyJet με βαφτιστικό όνομα Lesley (ή κάποιο απ' αυτά τα διγενή και μονοκατάληκτα) όπου της εξηγούσα ότι θα έπρεπε στην υπογραφή τους να υπάρχει πάντοτε κάποια ένδειξη του φύλου. Κανένα Mr/Mrs/Ms, καμιά εκφραστική φωτογραφία, κάτι. Ομοίως, οι ευρύτερα άγνωστοι που κυκλοφορούν τα δύσκολα ονόματά τους χωρίς κάποια ένδειξη του φύλου κινδυνεύουν να τους το αλλάξουν (το φύλο) — και καλά να πάθουν.


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πάντως αυτό το αμπεμπαμπλόμ "άντρας ή γυναίκα" μπορεί να γίνει πολύ βασανιστικό, όταν δεν πρόκειται για διασήμους. Σε κάτι βιβλία με αναφορές στο έργο του/της τάδε, έτρεχα και δεν έφτανα με αναζητήσεις για να πετύχω κάπου κάνα βιογραφικό, καμιά φωτογραφία, κάτι.



Να δεις τι γίνεται στον υποτιτλισμό, που σου δίνουν ένα κατεβατό ονόματα να τα μεταγράψεις, χωρίς να έχεις δει ούτε καν την ταινία, κι άντε να ψάχνεις πώς προφέρεται το τάδε όνομα ή επώνυμο του τρίτου βοηθού ανθυποσκηνοθέτη του δεύτερου συνεργείου, που έφερνε καφέδες στο πλατό, κι αν ήταν άντρας ή γυναίκα. Ή της σταρλετίτσας που μόνο η μάνα της την ξέρει, κι αυτή μάλιστα αλλιώς τη βάφτισε, αλλά η γουαναμπή (επίθ.) διάσημη το άλλαξε προς το καλλιτεχνικότερον και κυκλοφορεί μ' ένα όνομα που ανάθεμα κι αν μπορεί να προφέρει η ίδια. Έχω φάει τα σινεβίντεα και το γιουτούμπ με το κουτάλι και φτύνω τα κουκούτσια, έχω ακούσει συνεντεύξεις και συζητήσεις με τις ώρες για ένα όνομα, περιμένοντας ν' ακουστεί, δεν μπορεί, κάπου θα υπάρχει, και πείτε το καθαρά, ρε παιδιά. Αν είναι από τις ΗΠες ή την Ινγκλατέρα, κάτι γίνεται, αν είναι όμως π.χ. Τσέχος ή Ινδός ή Νιχονέζος, Σουγαμότο Σόι; Αν είναι Γερμανός που πήγε στο Χόλιγουντ κι ενώ προφέρεται στα γερμανικά έτσι, στις ΗΠες τον λένε κοκορέτσι κι είδε κι απόειδε κι αυτός και κυκλοφορεί κοκορετσάτος; Ή Ιταλός τρίτης γενιάς στο Αμέρικα; Και μετά έρχεται το βίντεο από τα γυρίσματα όπου ακούγονται πολλά απ' αυτά και σιχτιρίζεις για τον κόπο που έκανες άδικα, αλλά τουλάχιστον βρίσκεις το λυσάρι του κουίζ και τσεκάρεις τι πέτυχες. Δυστυχώς όμως, με χάι σκορ δεν κερδίζεις πίστα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2016)

Ναι, βρε παιδιά, αλλά ποιές οι πιθανότητες Doris Lessing να είναι η Ντόρις Λέσινγκ κι όχι ο Ντορής Λέσινγκ; Ο Άγγλος ξάδερφος του Ψαρή και του Μαυρή Λέσινγκ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2016)

Μπορεί να είναι εκγαλλισμός. Πώς εμείς λέμε Μποφόρ; Ένα τέτοιο πράγμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2016)

Δεν είναι και κανένας περίεργος εκγαλλισμός το να λες το ξεκάθαρα γαλλικό επίθετο και τοπωνύμιο Beaufort με τόνο στη λήγουσα. 
Όπως μας λέει κι η Βίκι:
The name Beaufort refers to the Château de Beaufort in Champagne, France, once the possession of John of Gaunt, 1st Duke of Lancaster, third son of King Edward III. The family is descended from John Beaufort (1373–1410), John of Gaunt's son by his then-mistress Katherine Swynford.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2016)

Για μένα είναι περίεργος εκγαλλισμός, όπως θα ήταν περίεργο να λέγαμε Κατρίν Μπλανσέτ Αντί για Κέιτ Μπλάνσετ, εξίσου ξεκάθαρα γαλλικό επώνυμο.


----------



## rogne (Oct 20, 2016)

Θα έπρεπε να είναι Blanchette για να την πούμε γαλλιστί Μπλανσέτ. Αλλά είναι Blanchett, όχι και πολύ γαλλικό.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2016)

Kαι επίσης νομίζω ότι η Ντόρις Ντέι είναι γνωστή και στην Ελλάδα.

Κατά τ'άλλα εύκολα μπορεί να την πατήσει κανείς με τα δύσκολα γαλλοαγγλικά επιθετα, π.χ. Μπίτσαμ (Beuchamp), Μπίβερ (Belvoir), Μπιούλι (Beaulieu)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2016)

rogne said:


> Θα έπρεπε να είναι Blanchette για να την πούμε γαλλιστί Μπλανσέτ. Αλλά είναι Blanchett, όχι και πολύ γαλλικό.



Έχει όμως γαλλικές ρίζες και μάλλον ήταν Blanchette.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2016)

SBE said:


> Kαι επίσης νομίζω ότι η Ντόρις Ντέι είναι γνωστή και στην Ελλάδα.



Hello, my name is Doris! Μ' αρέσει που ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τι σόι τρικυμία επικρατούσε στο κουκούτσι κάποιου που γράφει τον Pynchon Πάινκον (pinecone anyone?). Pynch him in the face, and pynch me, I'm dreaming.  
Και τον Ζιντ Γκάιντ. Πάλι καλά που δεν τον έκανε γίδι, το γίδι.



SBE said:


> Κατά τ'άλλα εύκολα μπορεί να την πατήσει κανείς με τα δύσκολα γαλλοαγγλικά επιθετα, π.χ. Μπίτσαμ (Beuchamp), Μπίβερ (Belvoir), Μπιούλι (Beaulieu)



That beaver is indeed a hairy one.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 20, 2016)

SBE said:


> Kαι επίσης νομίζω ότι η Ντόρις Ντέι είναι γνωστή και στην Ελλάδα.


Ήταν, όταν πηγαίναμε δημοτικό. Κρύβε χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2016)

Το υπεραναλύετε. Η πρόκληση, για κάποιον που έχει να διαθέσει το χρόνο, για κάποιον που μελετά τη διαδικτυακή μορφή των μίντια και τις ταλαιπωρίες της μετάφρασης, ορίστε μια ωραία δουλίτσα. Σε τρεις στήλες το πρωτότυπο άρθρο με δύο διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις σε ελληνικούς ιστότοπους. Αξίζει να μελετήσει κανείς τις ομοιότητες και τις διαφορές, όχι μόνο στις μεταγραφές των ονομάτων αλλά παντού. Ένα γρήγορο κοίταγμα έκανα μόνο και γέμισα απορίες!


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2016)

Ξεκινάω.

Bob Dylan has been awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature.
ΕΦ & Π: Στον Μπομπ Ντίλαν έχει απονεμηθεί το βραβείο Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας.
Το αγγλικό «has been awarded» είναι ο present perfect που μας δίδασκαν με το just και αποδίδεται με αόριστο: He has just come. Μόλις ήρθε.

to a man who hasn’t written any literature.
ΕΦ: που δεν έχει γράψει ποτέ του λογοτεχνία
Π: που δεν έχει γράψει ποτέ του καμία λογοτεχνία.

is a great folk artist
ΕΦ: ένας μεγάλος καλλιτέχνης φολκ μουσικής [Καλύτερα: της φολκ μουσικής]
Π: ένας μεγάλος λαϊκός καλλιτέχνης

the Nobel is supposed to be awarded not on the basis of what the public likes
ΕΦ: δεν δίδεται με βάση τι αρέσει στον κόσμο
Π: το Νόμπελ δεν δίδεται με βάση τι κοινό τους θέλει [Παρντόν;]

but on ability matched by idealism
ΕΦ: αλλά στην ικανότητα που συνδυάζεται με τον ιδεαλισμό [με βάση, με κριτήριο την ικανότητα…]
Π: αλλά στην ικανότητα να συνδυάζεται με τον ιδεαλισμό

Doris Lessing
ΕΦ & Π: Ντορίς και οι δύο!

his body of work falls far short of that produced by past winners
ΕΦ: αλλά το περιεχόμενο του έργου του υπολείπεται κατά πολύ των νικητών στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν
Π: αλλά το περιεχόμενο του έργο του υπολείπεται κατά πολύ των νικητών στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν
[το σύνολο του έργου του υστερεί κατά πολύ σε σχέση με το έργο παλαιότερων νικητών]

Yeats, Gide, O’Neill, Solzhenitsyn etc.
ΕΦ: Γέατς, Γκάιντ, Ο' Νιλ, η Σόλτζενιτσιν κλπ.
Π: Γιτς, Γκάιντ, Ο' Νιλ, η Σόλτζενιτσιν κλπ.

He is a dim star strumming a guitar; they are suns around which we orbit.
ΕΦ: Ειναι ένα αμυδρό αστέρι που γρατζουνά μια κιθάρα. Είναι ήλιοι γύρω από την οποία μπορούμε να βρισκόμαστε σε τροχιά.
Π: Είναι ένα αμυδρό αστέρι που γρατζουνά μια κιθάρα; Είναι ήλιοι γύρω από την οποία μπορούμε να βρισκόμαστε σε τροχιά.​
Αυτά στις πρώτες τρεις παραγράφους. Χρησιμοποιούν κοινό μεταφραστήρι; (Όχι πάντως το Google Translate.) Αντιγράφει ο ένας από τον άλλο; (Ωστόσο τα κείμενα διαφέρουν και στα κομμάτια που πέταξαν.) Θα πάει μακριά αυτή η βαλίτσα με τα ελληνικά ημιμαθών σχολιαρόπαιδων;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 21, 2016)

Τώρα στην ΕΡΤ3:

-Το κόκκινο ελάφι των Καρπαθίων είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα στην Ευρώπη. Το αρσενικό συναγωνίζεται σε μέγεθος με το καριμπού. Το θηλυκό θεωρείται μικρότερο.

Το πρωτότυπο: "the female is considerably smaller".

Κι αναρωτιέμαι, τώρα, εγώ... ο υποτιτλιστής δεν σκέφτεται ότι κάτι πάει στραβά με το "θεωρείται μικρότερο"; Δηλαδή τι, δεν είναι σίγουροι οι επιστήμονες; Δεν έχουν δει ποτέ θηλυκό του είδους; Είναι περίπου στο ίδιο μέγεθος και παίζει;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 24, 2016)

Στο skai.gr: 



Μα καλά, κανένας εκεί στον ΣΚΑΙ δεν ξέρει τι θα πει _sore loser_; Κι αυτός που δέχτηκε να μεταφράσει την είδηση, δεν άνοιξε ένα λεξικό να δει ότι το _sore_ σημαίνει και χολωμένος ή πικραμένος; :angry:


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2016)

Διάβασα στο χτεσινό άρθρο της Πέπης Ραγούση στα Νέα και παραξενεύτηκα:

Στη Μ. Βρετανία πάλι έχουν καθιερώσει ως εθνική γιορτή την ημέρα του Αγίου Πατρικίου που είναι όμως ο προστάτης της Ιρλανδίας και όχι την ημέρα του Αγίου Γεωργίου που προστατεύει τους Βρετανούς.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5401871/ante-kai-kalh-pindo/

Μα όχι, δεν έχουν εθνική γιορτή οι Βρετανοί. Ίσως τα γενέθλια του εκάστοτε μονάρχη μόνο. Για την Αγγλία εθνική γιορτή είναι η γιορτή του αγίου Γεωργίου, στην Ιρλανδία του αγίου Πατρικίου, στην Ουαλία του αγίου Δαβίδ (τοπικού αγίου) και στη Σκοτία του αγίου Ανδρέα.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_National_Day
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen's_Official_Birthday
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_George's_Day


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2016)

Θα βρέθηκε η γυναίκα κανένα Μάρτιο στην Αγγλία, είδε όλες τις Ιρλανδέζικες παμπ να διαφημίζουν τα σπεσιαλ της γιορτής, είπε α, έχουν εθνική γιορτή αυτή τη μέρα οι Άγγλοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2016)

Ναι, οι Άγγλοι την γιορτάζουν την ημέρα, όπως βέβαια και οι Αμερικάνοι. Κάπως έτσι θα δημιουργήθηκε η παρεξήγηση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2016)

To πώς αλλάζουν οι γιορτές κλπ έχει ενδιαφέρον. Π.χ. όταν πρωτοήρθα Αγγλία είχαμε πάει σε μια παμπ και η σερβιτόρα είχε ψεύτικα δόντια δρακουλίσια. Τι έπαθε καλέ αυτή; Α, είναι το Χαλογουίν. Έξω απο την παμπ δεν υπήρχε κανένας μεταμφιεσμένος κλπ. Και στις εφημερίδες κάποιοι στέλνανε επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας γιατί ξενόφερτα έθιμα μας αλλοτριώνουν κλπ κλπ. 
FFW 25 χρόνια και όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο ήταν αφιερωμένο σε κολοκύθες και διάφορα τρομαχτικά.


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2016)

Πού να δεις και στην Ελλάδα, που μας έρχεται κι εδώ σιγά σιγά.


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2016)

Ναι, άκουσα ότι φέτος ειπώθηκε, εκτός από το "Καλή Παναγία" τον 15αύγουστο, και "Καλό Χαλογουήν" αυτές τις μέρες -αλλά δεν θέλησα να το πιστέψω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 1, 2016)

Δε θες να το πιστέψεις; Καλά κρασιά...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 1, 2016)

Το παρακάτω περιστατικό συνέβη σε συνέλευση συλλόγου. Μια κυρία, φιλόλογος με ειδίκευση στην ιστορία και μεταφράστρια ιστορικών βιβλίων για πανεπιστημιακές εκδόσεις, απευθυνόμενη σε άλλο μέλος του συλλόγου και σχολιάζοντας την άποψη που μόλις είχε εκφράσει, του είπε "Λανθάνετε" εννοώντας ότι έκανε λάθος. Εμένα μου γρατζούνισε τα αυτιά, αλλά μου φάνηκε άστοχο να διακόψω για να τη διορθώσω. Φοβήθηκα λιγάκι και τυχόν αντιδράσεις ή αντιρρήσεις*, μια που δεν είχα λεξικό αγκαλιά, φοβήθηκα και μην εκτραπεί η συζήτηση, σκέφτηκα ότι δεν είχε σημασία και το άφησα να περάσει έτσι. Η κυρία το επανέλαβε για έμφαση, "Λανθάνετε", και το άλλο μέλος απάντησε "Δεν λανθάνω", πιάνοντας έτσι το μπαλάκι του λάθους. Δεν γνωρίζω αν θα είχε χρησιμοποιήσει αυθορμήτως τη λέξη με τον τρόπο αυτόν, ωστόσο την άκουσε δυο φορές και όχι μόνο δεν του φάνηκε λάθος, αλλά την επανέλαβε - που σημαίνει πως είτε είχε κι εκείνος καταχωρημένη μέσα στο κεφάλι του τη λέξη με τη σημασία "κάνω λάθος" είτε την καταχώρησε εκείνη τη στιγμή. 

Υποθέτω πως βρέθηκα για άλλη μια φορά μάρτυρας σε ένα στιγμιότυπο εξέλιξης της ζωντανής μας γλώσσας.

Και μια που το αναφέραμε, τι ξέρουμε για την προέλευση της φράσης "Γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τα αληθή λέγει"; Είναι η μόνη περίπτωση που το ρήμα "λανθάνω" χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια "κάνω λάθος" κι αυτό μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο. Η έκφραση συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο ΛΚΝ και στο Μπαμπινιώτη (με αναφορά στον Μένανδρο), αλλά στο ρήμα αυτό καθαυτό δεν αποδίδεται τέτοια έννοια, παρά μόνο όταν απαντάται στην έκφραση αυτή. Πού οφείλεται αυτό το παράδοξο; Και πώς το ρήμα δεν πήρε και την άλλη σημασία, αφού οι χρήστες της γλώσσας φαίνεται να έχουν τάση να το χρησιμοποιήσουν έτσι;

*


Spoiler



Ήμουν κάποτε σε μια παραλία νύχτα και κάναμε φύλαξη της περιοχής με άλλους δυο εθελοντές της Ορνιθολογικής Εταιρείας στα πλαίσια ενός προγράμματος προστασίας. Η ώρα δεν περνούσε και χαζεύαμε τα αστέρια και μια κοπέλα είπε "Να η μεγάλη άρκτος". "Όχι", είπα εγώ, "αυτή δεν είναι η άρκτος". Η άλλη επέμενε, επέμεινα κι εγώ, η άρκτος δεν φαινόταν εκείνη τη στιγμή για να της τη δείξω, χάρτη ή άλλα ντοκουμέντα δεν είχα μαζί μου, έτσι είχαμε μόνο το δικό μου λόγο και τον δικό της. Τελικά αναγκαστήκαμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούσαμε και ότι θα το κοιτάζαμε κάποια άλλη στιγμή. 

Εκείνη εκεί η αίσθηση, του να ξέρω με μεγάλη βεβαιότητα ότι έχω δίκιο (όπως αποδείχτηκε αργότερα όντως είχα δίκιο) αλλά να μην μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω και να αναγκαστώ να αντιμετωπίσω μια λάθος γνώμη ως να υπήρχε περίπτωση να είναι σωστή, ήταν πολύ δυσάρεστη. Ομολογώ ότι καθόλου δεν ήθελα να το ξαναπεράσω, και μάλιστα μπροστά σε τόσο κόσμο, κι έχοντας διακόψει τη συζήτηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και μια που το αναφέραμε, τι ξέρουμε για την προέλευση της φράσης "Γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τα αληθή λέγει"; Είναι η μόνη περίπτωση που το ρήμα "λανθάνω" χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια "κάνω λάθος" κι αυτό μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο.



Ξεχνάμε ότι το κόρπους των αρχαίων κειμένων που διασώζονται είναι κάτι σαν την αφρόκρεμα της γραπτής παραγωγής των αρχαίων. Η εντύπωσή μου (ιδίως από κάποιες τραβηγμένες αρχαίες ετυμολογίες και από κάτι αναλυτικούς γραμματικούς κανόνες που διασώζονται) είναι ότι αφενός το σπορ της λατρείας της προαιώνιας γλώσσας (της ομηρικής π.χ.) ήταν διαδεδομένο και στους ΑΗΠ, αφ' ετέρου η γλώσσα μεταβαλλόταν και τότε, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν πολλοί που την πάταγαν με ελληνικούρες ή απλώς έκαναν λάθος.

Νομίζω όμως ότι και η ερμηνεία του τσιτάτου από τον Μένανδρο θα μπορούσε να είναι και ότι «η αφηρημένη γλώσσα λέει την αλήθεια»...


----------



## Marinos (Nov 1, 2016)

Σοβαροί άνθρωποι αμφιβάλλουν αν όντως η φράση είναι αρχαιοελληνική και δη του Μένανδρου, πάντως.


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Σοβαροί άνθρωποι αμφιβάλλουν αν όντως η φράση είναι αρχαιοελληνική και δη του Μένανδρου, πάντως.



Σε δύο ταμπλό, μάλιστα, το ένα είναι το παρόν νήμα, όπου σχολιάζω κι εγώ ο όχι και τόσο σοβαρός. Σύνοψη προηγουμένων:



Earion said:


> Λανθάνουν όσοι πιστεύουν ότι ο νέος ... προσανατολισμός της ελληνικής κοινωνίας μπορεί να επιτευχθεί ...
> 
> Σπύρος Λυκούδης, _Αρχές, αξίες και πολιτικοί στόχοι_
> 
> _Λανθάνω _: είμαι κρυμμένος, δεν με βρίσκουν, δεν με αντιλαμβάνονται. _Λαθεύουν _ήθελε να πει.





daeman said:


> ...
> Άλλο οι λαχανίδες κι άλλο οι λανθανίδες. Κι άλλο το «λάθος είδες». Όποιος έχει πολλά νι βάζει και στα λάχανα λαθέματα.
> A cryptic comment from the Knights who say Ni, hidden in the shrubbery.





nickel said:


> Φταίει κι εκείνο το «Γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τ’ αληθή λέγει», που το ΛΝΕΓ ισχυρίζεται ότι ανήκει στον Μένανδρο, αλλά έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες. Θα το ψάξω.





pidyo said:


> Δεν το βρίσκω στον Μένανδρο. Το κοντινότερο σχετικό χωρίο με λανθάνουσα το βρίσκω αιώνες αργότερα στον Νικηφόρο Γρηγορά (_Ρωμ. Ιστ_. 3.71):
> 
> ...ἐν οἷς ἐνίοτε καὶ ἡ γλῶττα λανθάνουσα προδότις ἀκούσιος γίνεται τῶν τῆς ψυχῆς ἀπορρήτων ἀρρωστημάτων...
> 
> Κι αυτή είναι η μόνη φράση όπου βρίσκω γλῶττα ή γλῶσσα λανθάνουσα. Στον Μένανδρο αποδίδονται κάποια γνωμικά για τη γλώσσα σε βυζαντινά γνωμολόγια αλλά κανένα σχετικό. Θέλει όντως ψάξιμο. Το ΛΚΝ σημειώνει τη φράση ως "απαρχ.", άρα μάλλον ως νεότερο κατασκεύασμα.





nickel said:


> Κι εγώ τη βρίσκω σε νεότερες παροιμίες (του 19ου αιώνα), όπου δεν επαναλαμβάνεται το λανθασμένο «λανθάνουσα»:
> 
> *Η γλώσσα αμαρτάνουσα τ' αληθή λέγει.*
> https://books.google.gr/books?id=2Q0JAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA94#v=onepage&q&f=false (αρ.35)





pidyo said:


> Ουπς, είχα ξεχάσει την εκδοχή με το αμαρτάνουσα. Αποδίδεται πράγματι στον Μένανδρο σε βυζαντινά γνωμολόγια, χωρίς αυτό φυσικά να σημαίνει τίποτε. Η σχετική συλλογή είναι πολύ ύστερη (παλαιότερη πηγή στον 3ο μ.Χ. αι., άλλες έως και τον 7ο).





nickel said:


> Μάλιστα.
> 
> *Ἡ γλῶσσ’ ἁμαρτάνουσα τἀληθῆ λέγει. *
> Inesse linquae veritas lapsae solet.
> ...





daeman said:


> The slip of the tongue is showing, and it speaks true.
> 
> “We are no longer the knights who say Ni! We are now the knights who say 'Ekki-ekki-ekki-ekki-PTANG, zoom-boing, z'nourrwringmm'."





nickel said:


> Και στον Πολίτη διαβάζω εκείνο το «Η γλώσσα κόκαλα δεν έχει και κόκαλα τσακίζει» στην εκδοχή από τα ελληνόφωνα χωριά της ορεινής Καλαβρίας:
> 
> *Η γκλώσσα στέα δεν έχει, τσαί στέα κλάννει.*
> https://books.google.gr/books?id=t5TkBgAAQBAJ&pg=PA27#v=onepage&q&f=false





sarant said:


> Στον Πολίτη όμως θα δεις ότι υπάρχει "λανθάνουσα" στον Γρηγορά (14ος αιώνας) που είναι θαρρώ ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνουμε:
> ἐν οἷς ἐνίοτε καὶ ἡ γλῶττα λανθάνουσα προδότις ἀκούσιος γίνεται τῶν τῆς ψυχῆς ἀπορρήτων ἀρρωστημάτων,
> 
> (που βέβαια το είχε επισημάνει ο π2 πολύ νωρίτερα... παραβλέψτε το σχόλιό μου)



Γνέθω νήμα. Λανθάνουσα κλωστή δεμένη, στην ανέμη τυλιγμένη: *Ποια γλώσσα τ' αληθή λέγει;*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2016)

ΟΚ, γνωρίζοντας πού βρίσκεται πραγματικά η λανθάνουσα γλώσσα



pidyo said:


> Δεν το βρίσκω στον Μένανδρο. Το κοντινότερο σχετικό χωρίο με λανθάνουσα το βρίσκω αιώνες αργότερα στον Νικηφόρο Γρηγορά (_Ρωμ. Ιστ_. 3.71):
> 
> ...ἐν οἷς ἐνίοτε καὶ ἡ γλῶττα λανθάνουσα προδότις ἀκούσιος γίνεται τῶν τῆς ψυχῆς ἀπορρήτων ἀρρωστημάτων...
> 
> Κι αυτή είναι η μόνη φράση όπου βρίσκω γλῶττα ή γλῶσσα λανθάνουσα. Στον Μένανδρο αποδίδονται κάποια γνωμικά για τη γλώσσα σε βυζαντινά γνωμολόγια αλλά κανένα σχετικό. Θέλει όντως ψάξιμο. Το ΛΚΝ σημειώνει τη φράση ως "απαρχ.", άρα μάλλον ως νεότερο κατασκεύασμα.



μπορούμε να αναρωτηθούμε κατά πόσο είναι σωστή η συσχέτιση με τη «γλώσσα που κάνει λάθος»; Γιατί εγώ το απόσπασμα αυτό ποτέ δεν θα το ερμήνευα με «γλώσσα που κάνει λάθος» αλλά με «αφηρημένη γλώσσα»... Αφού το εξηγεί: «προδότις ακούσιος γίνεται», πόσο πιο καθαρά να το πει δηλαδή;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 1, 2016)

Ωχ, συγχωρήστε την αβλεψία/βιασύνη/κοντή μνήμη ενός ασόβαρου! :blush:


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Ωχ, συγχωρήστε την αβλεψία/βιασύνη/κοντή μνήμη ενός ασόβαρου! :blush:



Τι να συγχωρήσουμε; Αυτά που κάνουμε όλοι μας; Ίσα ίσα, έδωσες κλώτσο στην ανέμη κι αρχίνισε το παρανήμα.
ΥΓ: Ασόβαρος είμαι κι εγώ όποτε θέλω· κοντός πάντα, η μνήμη μου όμως όχι, ακόμα τουλάχιστον.


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2016)

SBE said:


> To πώς αλλάζουν οι γιορτές κλπ έχει ενδιαφέρον. Π.χ. όταν πρωτοήρθα Αγγλία είχαμε πάει σε μια παμπ και η σερβιτόρα είχε ψεύτικα δόντια δρακουλίσια. Τι έπαθε καλέ αυτή; Α, είναι το Χαλογουίν. Έξω απο την παμπ δεν υπήρχε κανένας μεταμφιεσμένος κλπ. Και στις εφημερίδες κάποιοι στέλνανε επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας γιατί ξενόφερτα έθιμα μας αλλοτριώνουν κλπ κλπ.
> FFW 25 χρόνια και όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο ήταν αφιερωμένο σε κολοκύθες και διάφορα τρομαχτικά.







+ http://hysteria.gr/27135/



AoratiMelani said:


> Δε θες να το πιστέψεις; Καλά κρασιά...



—Άιντε και καλό Θενξγκίβινγκ! 
—Αμήν, Παναγία μου Ποκαχόντας μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2016)

sarant said:


> Ναι, άκουσα ότι φέτος ειπώθηκε, εκτός από το "Καλή Παναγία" τον 15αύγουστο, και "Καλό Χαλογουήν" αυτές τις μέρες -αλλά δεν θέλησα να το πιστέψω.



Σιγά το πράμα. Λες και οι άλλες μας γιορτές δεν είναι αμερικανοποιημένες (βλέπε Χριστούγεννα). Λες και δεν έχουμε κάτι άγιους Βαλεντίνους και άλλες χαριτωμενιές. Προσωπικά θα το έβισκα ευχάριστο να κληρονομούσαμε άλλη μια γιορτή. Πλάκα θα είχε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2016)

By all means, do not get pragnent!


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2016)

Εκλαψα από τα γέλια.


----------



## Irini (Nov 6, 2016)

Γράφω από το κουνιστό οπότε ένας Θεός ξέρει τι μπορεί να μου βγάλει (τις προάλλες, στα αγγλικά, έκανε το Puristic Pristina). Και δεν έχει κι ελληνικά εισαγωγικά το άτιμο.

Διαβάζω στο Έθνος σε άρθρο για τη σπείρα που εξαρθρώθηκε:

"Σημαντικό ρόλο στη δικογραφία κατέχουν αστυνομικοί που φέρονται να ήταν στο «payroll» των μαφιόζων, οι οποίοι παρείχαν πληροφορίες μεγάλης αξίας που επέτρεπαν στους εγκληματίες να συνεχίζουν να δρουν ανενόχλητοι και να αποφεύγουν την «τσιμπίδα» του νόμου."
Υποθέτω φταίει που πρώτη φορά Έλληνες αστυνομικοί πληρώνονται από μαφιόζους. Και που δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να πεις "payroll" στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2016)

Τα κείμενα για την γκάφα σχετικά με τους ανά τον κόσμο Τραμπ μεταφέρονται στο πολιτικό φόρουμ. Έπαψε να είναι μια γκάφα της πλάκας και αναδεικνύεται σε ζήτημα κοινής διαστρέβλωσης.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?17138-Οι-ανά-τον-κόσμο-Τραμπ


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 7, 2016)

Είδα σήμερα στην τηλεόραση αυτήν την είδηση:




Όσο μπόρεσα να ψάξω όλες οι εφημερίδες και τα κανάλια αναφέρουν πως ένας ανεμοστρόβιλος χτύπησε την Ρώμη.

Αυτό το τέρας όμως δεν είναι ανεμοστρόβιλος:




Αλλά ο χιλιοειπωμένος σίφουνας.

Όπως γράφει η βίκη:


> υπάρχουν αξιοσημείωτες διαφορές ανάμεσα στα δύο αυτά φαινόμενα:
> 
> *Ο σίφωνας είναι συνήθως μεγαλύτερης έντασης από τον ανεμοστρόβιλο και πολύ πιο επικίνδυνος.
> *Οι αιτίες και ο τρόπος δημιουργίας του σίφωνα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές από του ανεμοστρόβιλου, που αιτίες του είναι είτε κάποιο φράγμα, είτε η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας σε πολύ μικρή ακτίνα.
> *Ο σίφωνας δημιουργείται μέσα σε τεράστια καταιγιδοφόρα σύννεφα (σωρειτομελανίες) και αποφύεται από τη βάση τους, φτάνοντας έως το έδαφος, ενώ ο ανεμοστρόβιλος «σηκώνεται» από το έδαφος, με εντελώς αίθριο ουρανό ή το πολύ ελαφρά νέφωση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2016)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όποιος δεν είναι μετεωρολόγος δεν γνωρίζει τις διαφορές ακόμα κι αν παρατηρεί το φαινόμενο. Οπότε παραμένει η καλή γνώση της μεταφραστικής αντιστοιχίας:

tornado > σίφωνας, κν. σίφουνας
whirlwind > ανεμοστρόβιλος
(Σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, τουλάχιστον)

Γίνεται αυτό σαφές από τα λεξικά; Δεν νομίζω. 

Αλλά και οι δημοσιογραφικές περιγραφές δεν αποκλείεται να περιλαμβάνουν και τους δύο όρους:

A giant tornado in Italy has left two people dead in the latest nature disaster to hit the country. 
The whirlwind uprooted trees, overturned cars and damaged buildings when it lashed Ladispoli on the coast north of Rome. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Rome-latest-natural-disaster-hit-region.html

Οπότε θα παραμείνει πιθανό να βλέπουμε δημοσιογραφικά και λογοτεχνικά κείμενα με το tornado να αποδίδεται _ανεμοστρόβιλος_, και ο σίφουνας να εμφανίζεται πιο συχνά στις μεταφορικές σημασίες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2016)

Οι λέξεις ανεμοστρόβιλος, κυκλώνας και τυφώνας χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτατα στην καθομιλουμένη για να περιγράψουν αυτό το φαινόμενο και περίπου το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στα αγγλικά. Στην καθομιλουμένη έχουμε tornado, cyclone και twister. Και πράγματι τα λεξικά (αγγλικά και ελληνικά) δεν κάνουν κάποιον αποσαφηνιστικό επιστημονικό διαχωρισμό.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 7, 2016)

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα: στην ωραία έκδοση _Οδηγός του ανέμελου παρατηρητή των νεφών_, με την κατά τ' άλλα καλή μετάφραση, όλα τα (ελάχιστα μεν) _tornado_ μεταφράστηκαν σε _ανεμοστρόβιλους_. 
Το βιβλίο απευθύνεται σε χομπίστες και όχι σε ειδικούς ή επιστήμονες, αλλά θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται αυστηρή ορολογία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 7, 2016)

Από το παρατημένο σάιτ της ΓΓ Πολιτικής Προστασίας:


> Ο ανεμοστρόβιλος ή αλλιώς σίφωνας αποτελεί το πιο βίαιο και καταστρεπτικό ατμοσφαιρικό φαινόμενο (...)


Στη συνέχεια χρησιμοποιεί τους όρους εναλλάξ, ενώ παρακάτω διευκρινίζει:


> (...) ανεμοστρόβιλοι (σίφωνες ξηράς) και σίφωνες θάλασσας (...)


την στιγμή που τουλάχιστον ο όρος _υδροσίφωνας_ είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι λέξεις ανεμοστρόβιλος, κυκλώνας και τυφώνας χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτατα στην καθομιλουμένη για να περιγράψουν αυτό το φαινόμενο ...


Γεγονός που προκαλεί ουκ ολίγον μπέρδεμα, διότι ο τυφώνας αντιστοιχεί στο hurricane (και βλέπω κιόλα τον daeman να μας φέρνει το αντίστοιχο πόνημα του νομπελίστα τραγουδοποιού).


----------



## rogne (Nov 8, 2016)

Νομίζω οι "τυφώνες" έχουν καθιερωθεί για τις, χμ, "τροπικές καταιγίδες", ας πούμε [;], τύπου Κατρίνα, Μάθιου κλπ. Και ο "ανεμοστρόβιλος" σίγουρα έχει το πάνω χέρι (έναντι του "σίφουνα" και του "κυκλώνα") για τα πιο τοπικά φαινόμενα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 16, 2016)

Επί τροχάδην, διότι έμεινα πίσω πάλι.


nickel said:


> He is a dim star strumming a guitar*;* they are suns around which we orbit.
> ΕΦ: Ειναι ένα αμυδρό αστέρι που γρατζουνά μια κιθάρα. Είναι ήλιοι γύρω από την οποία μπορούμε να βρισκόμαστε σε τροχιά.
> Π: Είναι ένα αμυδρό αστέρι που γρατζουνά μια κιθάρα*;* Είναι ήλιοι γύρω από την οποία μπορούμε να βρισκόμαστε σε τροχιά.​
> Αυτά στις πρώτες τρεις παραγράφους. Χρησιμοποιούν κοινό μεταφραστήρι; (Όχι πάντως το Google Translate.) Αντιγράφει ο ένας από τον άλλο; (Ωστόσο τα κείμενα διαφέρουν και στα κομμάτια που πέταξαν.) Θα πάει μακριά αυτή η βαλίτσα με τα ελληνικά ημιμαθών σχολιαρόπαιδων;


Μέχρι και η αγγλική άνω τελεία τούς ξέφυγε!



AoratiMelani said:


> Πάντως αυτό το αμπεμπαμπλόμ "άντρας ή γυναίκα" μπορεί να γίνει πολύ βασανιστικό, όταν δεν πρόκειται για διασήμους. Σε κάτι βιβλία με αναφορές στο έργο του/της τάδε, έτρεχα και δεν έφτανα με αναζητήσεις για να πετύχω κάπου κάνα βιογραφικό, καμιά φωτογραφία, κάτι.


Εμένα μου έχει τύχει και άλλο πρόβλημα με τα ξένα ονόματα: να προσπαθώ να συντάξω βιβλιογραφία, να πρέπει να βάλω το επώνυμο μπροστά (_Smith, John_), και από τρίλεκτο ονοματεπώνυμο να μην ξέρω αν η μεσαία λέξη αποτελεί μέρος τού ονόματος ή του επωνύμου...



SBE said:


> Κατά τ'άλλα εύκολα μπορεί να την πατήσει κανείς με τα δύσκολα γαλλοαγγλικά επιθετα, π.χ. Μπίτσαμ (Beuchamp), Μπίβερ (Belvoir), Μπιούλι (Beaulieu)


Και όχι μόνο...


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2016)

Why is Menzies pronounced Mingis?


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 16, 2016)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Μου θύμησε το _videlicet_· αναρωτιέμαι τι άλλο κατέληξε να γράφεται _z_ μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο...


----------



## Philip (Nov 16, 2016)

SBE said:


> Why is Menzies pronounced Mingis?



It is and it isn't. The one-time prime minister of Australia is pronounced /menzis/ as spelt. The Z in the spelling of Scottish names stems, I believe, from a character that looked something like a 3, and became written as a G. The pronunciation was like a /g/ or a /ng/. Cf Dalziel, pronounced /di'el/, where the Z was probably a γ-like sound.
As for the vowels, in Scottish accents generally they tend to be higher than in southern English, so /e/tends to /i/.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2016)

...
«Η τροχιά της Σελήνης γύρω από τη Γη είναι ελλειπτική, όχι σταθερή, και έτσι το πιο κοντινό της σημείο στον πλανήτη μας, που ονομάζεται περίγειο, και το πιο μακρινό της, που καλείται υπέργειο, μεταβάλλονται από μήνα σε μήνα.»

http://www.protagon.gr/themata/megalyteri-yper-selini-erxetai-stis-14-noemvriou-44341272758


«Ελλειπτική, όχι σταθερή»; Δηλαδή, όποτε θέλει πάει κι όποτε δεν θέλει δεν πάει; 
Κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Θα μας πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι.

Φαντάζομαι πως, αφού λένε για _υπέργειο _εκεί ψηλά στον ουρανό, κάπου θα υπάρχει και υπόγειο. Της αστρονομίας.
Άλλο περίγειο, άλλο περίγελος. Άλλο υπέργειο κι άλλο *απόγειο*, που γράφει παρακάτω στο ίδιο άρθρο.

Τούτο το μήνα, τον αποπάνω
τον αποπάνω, τον παραπάνω
«σαΐνι» βγήκε να κυνηγήσει 
τους αστρονόμους να γιβεντίσει


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> «Η τροχιά της Σελήνης γύρω από τη Γη είναι ελλειπτική, όχι σταθερή, και έτσι το πιο κοντινό της σημείο στον πλανήτη μας, που ονομάζεται περίγειο, και το πιο μακρινό της, που καλείται υπέργειο, μεταβάλλονται από μήνα σε μήνα.»
> 
> http://www.protagon.gr/themata/megalyteri-yper-selini-erxetai-stis-14-noemvriou-44341272758



Αυτή η πρόταση δεν βγάζει κανένα -επιστημονικό- νόημα. Η τροχιά της Σελήνης γύρω από την Γη είναι ελλειπτική και σταθερή. Το περίγειο και το απόγειο είναι σταθερά, όπως και η τροχιά της Σελήνης. Εξαιτίας όμως της περιστροφής της Σελήνης, τα άκρα σημεία (περίγειο και απόγειο) παρουσιάζουν κυκλική οπισθοδρόμηση που διαρκεί περίπου 9 έτη. Δηλαδή το ελάχιστο ή μέγιστο περίγειο επαναλαμβάνεται ανά περίπου εννιά έτη. Η υπερσελήνη (μη επιστημονικός όρος) εμφανίζεται όταν το περίγειο και η πανσέληνος συμπέσουν. Η υπερσελήνη είναι μέγιστη εάν τύχει και συμπέσει η πανσέληνος με το ελάχιστο περίγειο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154060743003848&set=gm.10154563311616675&type=3&theater

Με βούλα του βουλοκεριού μετάφραση θα κάνω
το μάτι βούλωσε ευτύς με το κερί απάνω
Και άμεσα και επίσημα και επικηρωμένα
τι έχουν τα έρμα και ψοφάν', τι φταίνε τα καημένα;

Αυτό θα πει «τσηρώτο», κηρωτό, επικηρωμένο. Κάνετε και διορθώσεις, καλέ πατριωτάκια;


----------



## rogne (Nov 24, 2016)

Να προσθέσω επίσης, με την άδεια της γουίκι, ότι το να λες τη Rouen "Ρουέν" είναι απλώς λάθος ("Ρουάν" τη λένε), σε αντίθεση με το Pèlerin-Πελερέν, που στέκεται μια χαρά, απλώς τύποις ορθότερο είναι το Πελεράν. Δεν είναι δηλαδή ίδιες περιπτώσεις οι καταλήξεις "-en" και "-in".


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2016)

Άντε να αλλάξω θέμα. 

*Ο χαλαρός Ομπάμα συγχωρεί για τελευταία φορά γαλοπούλα*
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1500116782

Πρώτα του εξήγησε η γαλοπούλα τι και τι έκανε και πόσο έχει μετανιώσει, και μόνο τότε τη συγχώρεσε ο πρόεδρος. Της εξήγησε, βέβαια, ότι αυτή είναι και η τελευταία φορά. Και μόνο επειδή είναι χαλαρός.


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2016)

...
Let's Turkey Trot - Little Eva






Come on, let's turkey trot
(Shoo-shoo gobble-gobble diddle-dip)
Let's get it while it's hot
(Shoo-shoo gobble-gobble diddle-dip)
This dance is really fine
Gobbledygook they'll find


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 8, 2016)

Αυτή τη χαζομάρα με το «κατώτατο πλαφόν» μπορούμε να τη σταματήσουμε γιατί ζαλίζομαι;

Επίσης, τους διάφορους άστοχους αγγλισμούς που όλο και πληθαίνουν:
opens up a world of possibilities > ανοίγει έναν κόσμο πιθανοτήτων
second thoughts > δεύτερες σκέψεις
What if... > Τι κι αν...
my third cup of coffee and counting > η τρίτη μου κούπα καφέ και μετράω _[αμ δε που μετράς]_


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2016)

Το ακούω αυτό που λες, όμως έχε στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου ότι δυστυχώς πολλοί αγγλισμοί είναι εδώ για να μείνουν. Και τώρα με συγχωρείτε, πρέπει να πάρω πίσω κάποιον που κάλεσε νωρίτερα. :twit: :twit: :twit:

(Έκανα χάισκόρ ή ακόμα; :))


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ... πρέπει να πάρω πίσω κάποιον που κάλεσε νωρίτερα. :twit: :twit: :twit:
> ...



Kinky!  Καλέ κυρία, πειράζει να παίρνω μάτι; :blink: Να μαθαίνω κι εγώ, μικρός και άβγαλτος, πώς γίνονται αυτά τα εξαντρίκ κόλπα; Ελεήστε τον αόμματο, να μου παίρνει ο θεός αγγλισμούς και να σας δίνει ελληνικούρες!


----------



## Earion (Dec 8, 2016)

Το κακό άρχισε —σοβαρολογώ— από τότε που καθιερώθηκαν —χωρίς αναρώτηση— κάτι φράσεις όπως: «είμαι εδώ», αντί του «είμαι παρών» (_Το ... είναι εδώ, ενωμένο, δυνατό_ = _Το ... είναι παρόν.._.), ή «είμαι απέναντι», αντί του «είμαι αντίθετος» (_θα μας βρουν απέναντι_ = _θα μας βρουν αντίθετους_).


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2016)

Earion said:


> Το κακό άρχισε —σοβαρολογώ— από τότε που καθιερώθηκαν —χωρίς αναρώτηση— κάτι φράσεις όπως: «είμαι εδώ», αντί του «είμαι παρών» (_Το ... είναι εδώ, ενωμένο, δυνατό_ = _Το ... είναι παρόν.._.), ή «είμαι απέναντι», αντί του «είμαι αντίθετος» (_θα μας βρουν απέναντι_ = _θα μας βρουν αντίθετους_).



Να ρωτήσω κάτι όμως: θυμήθηκα αμέσως τη σκούνα _Είμαστε εδώ_ στο μυθιστόρημα του Κίπλινγκ (_We're here_). Θα ήταν δυνατό να μεταφραστεί _Είμαστε παρόντες_, λες και ήταν βάρκα ναυτοπρόσκοπων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2016)

Τήδε κείμεθα; :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τήδε κείμεθα; :)



...τοις ξένων ρήμασι πειθόμενοι.  Ή ταν ή επί τας αγγλοφωνίας. Ίτε, παίδες απ' ολούθε, νυν εκ πάντων ο αγών.

Κι όμως είμαι ακόμα εδώ. Απεναντίας.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τήδε κείμεθα; :)


:lol: :lol:

Σοβαρά πάντως, όσο περισσότερο ακούω αυτό το «το ακούω» τόσο μου 'ρχεται αποπληξία.


----------



## Earion (Dec 9, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Να ρωτήσω κάτι όμως: θυμήθηκα αμέσως τη σκούνα _Είμαστε εδώ_ στο μυθιστόρημα του Κίπλινγκ (_We're here_). Θα ήταν δυνατό να μεταφραστεί _Είμαστε παρόντες_, λες και ήταν βάρκα ναυτοπρόσκοπων;



_Εδώ βρισκόμαστε_ ή _Μένουμε εδώ
_
ή (για να αποφευχθεί η παρεξήγηση του μένω = κατοικώ)

_Εδώ στεκόμαστε_

... όπως ακριβώς μεταφράστηκε η φράση του Λουθήρου (Hier stehe ich) *Εδώ στέκομαι*.

Ή Εδώ βρεθήκαμε (... γιατί εδώ βρεθήκαμε, γιατί εδώ βρεθήκαμε).


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 9, 2016)

Να υιοθετήσουμε και το "hear, hear!" ως «άκουσον-άκουσον»;

Κάτι άλλο που με διασκεδάζει είναι οι έξυπνοι τίτλοι στις αθλητικές εφημερίδες, όπως:
- για πρόσφατη μετεγγραφή: «Πρώτο δείγμα θετικό» - Ντοπαρισμένος ή φορέας ιού;
- «Σαν έτοιμος από καιρό ο Ουζουνίδης» - Να ζήσετε να τον θυμάστε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2016)

Έλα βρε Λέξο, αφού ξέρεις ότι οι αθλητικογράφοι έχουν μπόνους καθαρεουσιανιάς και τσαχπινιάς στη γραφή τους. Τι, όχι;


----------



## Earion (Dec 9, 2016)

Lexoplast said:


> Να υιοθετήσουμε και το "hear, hear!" ως «άκουσον-άκουσον»;



Μα είναι ήδη καθιερωμένο. Με πρόχειρη έρευνα βρίσκω χρήσεις του σε κείμενα του 1884, του 1921, της δεκαετίας το ’50, του 1965, και στον Ρωμηό του Σουρή (χωρίς χρονολογία).


----------



## Marinos (Dec 9, 2016)

Εμένα πάντως αυτό το "είμαι εδώ" μου φαίνεται φυσικότατη απάντηση στο "πού είσαι". Άλλο αν η κόρη μου, όταν άρχισε να μιλάει και να μπουσουλάει, στο ερώτημα "πού είσαι" απαντούσε "εκεί". :)


Lexoplast said:


> - «Σαν έτοιμος από καιρό ο Ουζουνίδης» - Να ζήσετε να τον θυμάστε...


Αυτό, αν και τετριμμένο, είναι όμως χαριτωμένο νομίζω -- όπως ένας Άγγλος θα χρησιμοποιούσε ατάκες του Σαίξπηρ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 9, 2016)

Lexoplast said:


> Να υιοθετήσουμε και το "hear, hear!" ως «άκουσον-άκουσον»;


Ακούσατε, ακούσατε!  Άγγλοι Γάλλοι Πορτογάλοι Σέρβοι Βούλγαροι Ρουμάνοι!



Lexoplast said:


> «Πρώτο δείγμα θετικό» - Ντοπαρισμένος ή φορέας ιού;
> «Σαν έτοιμος από καιρό ο Ουζουνίδης» - Να ζήσετε να τον θυμάστε...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:



Marinos said:


> θυμήθηκα αμέσως τη σκούνα _Είμαστε εδώ_ στο μυθιστόρημα του Κίπλινγκ (_We're here_).


Σίγουρα φταίνε οι παιδικές μνήμες, αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι άλλο από το "Εδώ είμαστε". Δεν ξέρω ποια έκδοση είχα διαβάσει, αλλά το όνομα σίγουρα ήταν έτσι - όχι "Είμαστε εδώ" αλλά "Εδώ είμαστε", που για μένα φαντάζει τελείως φυσικό να το φωνάξεις είτε φτάνοντας στον ψαρότοπο είτε προστρέχοντας άλλα πλοία στην ανάγκη.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 12, 2016)

Κι άλλος αγγλισμούλης! Picture it > Κάνε το εικόνα
Όταν το πρωτοάκουσα είχα την ελπίδα ότι το λένε μόνο τ' αδέρφια μας οι Κύπριοι. Αλλά δεν. Κι έχει και καλύτερο: 
_*Κάνε το εικόνα πάνω σου.* Μαύρη pencil φούστα – δερμάτινη ή όχι- σεταρισμένη με επίσης κατάμαυρο crop top. Απογειώνεις το outfit με leopard..._

Και μια άσχετη αστοχία: σε κριτική για θεατρική παράσταση διαβάζουμε ότι ο τάδε ηθοποιός «κλέβει την παράσταση». Μόνο που το έργο είναι μονόλογος...


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2016)

Lexoplast said:


> Και μια άσχετη αστοχία: σε κριτική για θεατρική παράσταση διαβάζουμε ότι ο τάδε ηθοποιός «κλέβει την παράσταση». Μόνο που το έργο είναι μονόλογος...



Μάλλον τον παρακολουθούμε μετά την κλοπή, να απολαμβάνει τη λεία του... :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 13, 2016)

Σε πρόσφατο άρθρο του Βήματος που υπέπεσε τυχαίως στην αντίληψή μου, διαβάζουμε τη φράση "χωρίς να παραληφθούν ούτε και μερικά επίθετα". Μόνο που δεν μας λένε τι τα έκαναν αφού τα παρέλαβαν. Ο αυτόματος διορθωτής είναι φίλος μας, αλλά σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μας αφήνει να πέσουμε στη λούμπα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2016)

Πάντως, αυτό που λέει ο Λέξοπλαστ είναι πρόβλημα κυρίως στα περιοδικά μόδας. Κάθε τρίτη λέξη είναι αγγλική, όπως είναι η σύνταξη και η δομή των εκφράσεων που ο συντάκτης του άρθρου βαριέται να ψάξει στα ελληνικά. Είμαι σίγουρη πως αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή τα άρθρα μεταφράζονται από τα αγγλικά και δεν γράφονται απευθείας στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2016)

Lexoplast said:


> Και μια άσχετη αστοχία: σε κριτική για θεατρική παράσταση διαβάζουμε ότι ο τάδε ηθοποιός «κλέβει την παράσταση». Μόνο που το έργο είναι μονόλογος...



Δημοσιογραφικός αυτοματισμός. Είναι σαν το τσουχτερό κρύο, που άκουγα τις προάλλες σε κάποιο κανάλι: "οι πολίτες πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσουν το τσουχτερό κρύο" ή κάτι τέτοιο, με +15 βαθμούς έξω.


----------



## Archangelos (Dec 13, 2016)

Earion said:


> Το κακό άρχισε —σοβαρολογώ— από τότε που καθιερώθηκαν —χωρίς αναρώτηση— κάτι φράσεις όπως: «είμαι εδώ», αντί του «είμαι παρών» (_Το ... είναι εδώ, ενωμένο, δυνατό_ = _Το ... είναι παρόν.._.), ή «είμαι απέναντι», αντί του «είμαι αντίθετος» (_θα μας βρουν απέναντι_ = _θα μας βρουν αντίθετους_).


Προσωπικά, διαολίζομαι όταν κάποιος διαφωνεί κάθετα.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2016)

Εδώ γιατί έβαλαν εισαγωγικά δηλαδή; (λάθος νήμα; )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 14, 2016)

«Έλληνες και ξένοι επιστήμονες ... *πιστεύουν *ότι _*πιθανότατα *_αποκάλυψαν το ρήγμα που συνδέεται με τον καταστροφικό σεισμό των 7,5 ρίχτερ του 1956».

Δηλαδή σα να λέμε, «βρέθηκε» το ρήγμα του σεισμού, αλλά μπορεί και να μη βρέθηκε.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2016)

Είναι το ρήγμα του Σρέντιγκερ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2017)

...
Trivial Pursuit makers change all mentions of "km" to "kilometres" as a universal find and change. Can't see what could go wrong there.
https://twitter.com/johnelewis/status/816389424040833024






Hugh Jackilometre-san goes the extra mile, in the bush down under.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2017)

Από τα τεκταινόμενα στη Γενεύη, να κι ένα ευτράπελο:

*Κακιά στιγμή*
Ενα σύμφωνο θα μπορούσε να τινάξει στον αέρα τη διάσκεψη της Γενεύης: Ήταν η (κακιά) στιγμή που ένας από τους ομιλητές αντί να πει «thornier» (agreement), είπε «hornier». Το τακτ έσωσε την κατάσταση, αλλά στο παρασκήνιο επικράτησε κόλαση.

Τα Σαββατιάτικα. ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΙΑ ΠΕΛΩΝΗ. Καθημερινή 14/1/2017


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2017)

Σε λεξαριθμικό ιστότοπο, διαβάζουμε το βιογραφικό του διαχειριστή μεταφρασμένο (τρόπος του λέγειν) στα αγγλικά. Θεϊκό απόσπασμα:

He studied Physics and Mathematics in the university of Athens (Athenai) (Hellas or Greece) (1960 - 1966) and Numerical Analysis in the university of Bath (United Kingdom (UK)) (1973 - 1975) in horse breeding of the Breedin State Institutιοn (IKY)

Πρόκειται, όπως θα καταλάβατε, για ιπποτροφία που πήρε από το Κρατικό Ίδρυμα Ιπποτροφιών!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2017)

Αριθμοσοφία και πράσινα άλογα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2017)

sarant said:


> ... Πρόκειται, όπως θα καταλάβατε, για ιπποτροφία που πήρε από το Κρατικό Ίδρυμα Ιπποτροφιών!



Όταν η ιππραγματικότητα αντιγράφει τη φαντασία και ιππερβαίνει και την πιο τρελή λεξιπλασία:



voulagx said:


> Ιπποτροφία = τροφή ίππων



Ίπποπτος κατοχής και χρήσης ληγμένων ο ανθιππομεταφραστής, βρίσκεται ιππόλογος και ιπποχρεώνεται σε ιππολογία.

A thoroughbred, yes, but gelded.
Well, at least it had a Bath. Don't know who rubbed it down, though, but they sure rubbed it good.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2017)

sarant said:


> Σε λεξαριθμικό ιστότοπο, διαβάζουμε το βιογραφικό του διαχειριστή μεταφρασμένο (τρόπος του λέγειν) στα αγγλικά. Θεϊκό απόσπασμα: ...



Μα γιατί μας αφήνεις μόνο αυτό το ιππόσπασμα και μας στερείς τόσο γέλιο; Ιππαραθέτω και το ιππόλοιπο:

"He is a senior (monody) of Conservatories (National of Athens) and of municipal of Larisa *** He taught in the Schools of Greek Comumities of Egypt as a school principal (Port Side) *** He had migradet in Canada and United States of America (1971 - 1973) *** From the year 1973 he studies the structure of the Hellenic (Greek) language and the Technology of the Greeks (Ancient) ** *Since the year 1976 until the year 2005 there was professor of the Technological Educational Institution (T.E.I) of Larisa (Thessaly), where he coordinated and realized two research programms *"* Mathematical Study of the Structure of the Hellenic Language" and " Triangulation of the Hellenic World (both of five years term): In the second my daughter *...*, mechanical city planner and mechanical regional was participated *** *He is the founder of the Lexarithmic Theory *(Axiomatic theory of study and production of Knowledge on everything - by the Hellenic language (*TEI of Larisa, 1976, first announcement*) *** He is the precursor of foundation of all Annexes of the Hellenic *M*athematical *Et*aireia (Companies) (EME, in Athens), where he was the president of the first Annex of Thessaly for many years ** *He is the founder (with his wife*... **and his daughter **...*) of the Company "*Hellenic Logos*" for the study and the defense of the Hellenism *** He was the editor and publisher of the periodical publications* " ΠΑ.Μ.Μ.Ε.ΓΑΣ"* (*ΠΑ*γκόσμιος *Μ*αθηματική *Μ*ελέτη *Ε*λληνικῆς *Γ*λώσσ*ΑΣ*) - (PAMMEGAS) (*PA*ngosmios *M*athematical *M*elete (Study) of H*E*llenic *G*loss*AS *(of Languge) and "*ΕΥΡΩΕΛΛΑΣ*" (Εὐρεῖα Ελλάς) - *UROHELLAS*, Wide Greece) for the awake of the Neo-Hellenes (Greeks) and the reconnection with the their very old roots ** *From the year 1976, also, through lectures, workshops and conferences of every range, radio and televizion broadcasts, and interviews, declars and demostrates the universality (pangosmiotes) of the Hellenic Language, the maternity and the hellenic origin of all people and languages.
[...]

 The COSMOGLOSSA 2007 through the Lexarithmic Theory (established the year 1976 in TEI of Larisa and published in the first issue of the journal PAMMEGAS, but apprehended the year 1973, makes known the mathematical structure of the Hellenic Language and the hellenogeneia (of greek origin) of People and languages."


"Urohellas" indeed, pissing about, taking the piss and deserving it. Μust be the mathematical structure, you know.
And all that horseshit is fresh, too, still steaming: "Τελευταία Ενημέρωση *Thursday, 26 January 2017 15:19"*



Hellegennes said:


> Αριθμοσοφία και πράσινα άλογα.



Δε λες τίποτα!






«Ένα ουίσκι και σανό για τ' άλογα.»


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 28, 2017)

> PAngosmios Mathematical Melete


Kalomeleta kerxetai.



> Axiomatic theory of study and production of Knowledge on everything


Κι εμείς οι πτωχοί παλεύουμε με επιμερους κομμάτια της γνώσης, αντί να πάμε κατευθείαν στην Πηγή της Γνώσης των Πάντων.


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2017)

Περί πάντων και άλλων τινών που έλεγε κάποιος :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2017)

...
«Ντόναλντ, η σύζυγός σου είναι μετανάστης» γράφει στο κείμενο, ενώ στον τίτλο έχει το σωστό «μετανάστρια». 

Μήπως, λέω, ο αρθρογράφος ξέρει κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε εμείς και ο τιτλατζής; 
Αλλά κι εγώ είναι σαν κλέβω παγκάρι, αλιεύοντας λάθη στην αϊφημερίδα. Είναι που πολλή πλάκα θα 'χε να ήτανε Μελάνιος.


----------



## Irini (Feb 3, 2017)

Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος αλλά πιστεύω πως το (κατ’ εμέ) δυσκολομετάφραστο “libertarian” δεν μεταφράζεται «ελευθέριος» όπως κάνουν εδώ : «Ο ίδιος βέβαια, υποστηρίζει ότι είναι ελευθέριος ή συντηρητικός».

Η συνέχεια αυτονομήθηκε στο νήμα *libertarian*.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 4, 2017)

Τις προάλλες, στην ταινία _Brooklyn_ στη Nova, ένας υδραυλικός περιέγραφε πώς πάλευε με τα... λήμματα! (Και δεν είναι ότι τους ξέφυγε, το έγραψαν σε τρεις διαδοχικούς υπότιτλους) :curse::curse:


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2017)

Το είδα στον χτεσινό Κασιμάτη, αλλά το 'πιασε σήμερα κι ο Σαραντάκος στα Μεζεδάκια:

Ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας έδωσε συνέντευξη τις προάλλες, ο δε τίτλος του σχετικού άρθρου ήταν «Ούτε ένα ευρώ επιπλέον μέτρα».

Στις αγγλόφωνες σελίδες του ΑΠΕ, ο αντίστοιχος τίτλος είναι: Not even one euro measures. Δεν ξέρω πώς θα ήταν καλύτερο να αποδοθεί, αλλά θαρρώ πως δεν στέκει η φράση αυτή στα αγγλικά -εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το measures είναι ρήμα στο τρίτο ενικό. Τι λέτε εσείς;
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2017/02/04/meze-257/​
Θα πρότεινα «Not even one euro in extra measures». Χάθηκε και το «επιπλέον» στη μετάφραση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2017)

nickel said:


> Το είδα στον χτεσινό Κασιμάτη, αλλά το 'πιασε σήμερα κι ο Σαραντάκος στα Μεζεδάκια:
> Ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας έδωσε συνέντευξη τις προάλλες, ο δε τίτλος του σχετικού άρθρου ήταν «Ούτε ένα ευρώ επιπλέον μέτρα».
> 
> Στις αγγλόφωνες σελίδες του ΑΠΕ, ο αντίστοιχος τίτλος είναι: Not even one euro measures. Δεν ξέρω πώς θα ήταν καλύτερο να αποδοθεί, αλλά θαρρώ πως δεν στέκει η φράση αυτή στα αγγλικά -εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το measures είναι ρήμα στο τρίτο ενικό. Τι λέτε εσείς;
> ...



Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να υπάρχει και ρήμα στον τίτλο, γιατί στα αγγλικά αυτό δεν βγάζει πολύ νόημα έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να υπάρχει και ρήμα στον τίτλο, γιατί στα αγγλικά αυτό δεν βγάζει πολύ νόημα έτσι.



Το 'χουν αυτό οι αγγλικοί τίτλοι· είναι συνήθως άσκηση αποκωδικοποίησης. :)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2017)

Τέραξερτς (ξερτς εσύ τώρα...)

http://www.tovima.gr/science/technology-planet/article/?aid=860989


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2017)

*Η Κατούνα σήμερα υποδέχτηκε με τιμές το Ιερό λείψανο του Αγίου Νεκταρίου Αιγίνης προεξέχοντος του Μητροπολίτη κ.κ. ΚΟΣΜΑ* 
http://kandilatoxoriomas.blogspot.gr/2017/01/blog-post_55.html

Να 'ταν και κανένα μπόι ο μητροπολίτης...

Αλλά και το λείψανο λειψό ήταν:
Υποδέχθηκε η Κατούνα με κάθε επισημότητα το Ιερό της δεξιάς χείρας του Αγίου Νεκταρίου επισκόπου Πενταπόλεως του θαυματουργού από το μοναστήρι του στην Αίγινα, προεξέχοντος του Μητροπολίτη Αιτ/λιας και Ακαρνανίας κ.κ. Κοσμά και πλειάδας Ιερέων.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

nickel said:


> ... Αλλά και το λείψανο λειψό ήταν:
> Υποδέχθηκε η Κατούνα με κάθε επισημότητα το Ιερό της δεξιάς χείρας του Αγίου Νεκταρίου επισκόπου Πενταπόλεως του θαυματουργού από το μοναστήρι του στην Αίγινα, προεξέχοντος του Μητροπολίτη Αιτ/λιας και Ακαρνανίας κ.κ. Κοσμά και πλειάδας Ιερέων.



Και *το κ.κ. *σε αυτή τη σύνταξη, πλεοναστικό. Προεξέχει ο πληθυντικός, προεξάρχοντος του ενικού. 
Εκτός αν είναι της μεγαλοπρέπειας, pluralis majestatis. We are amused.  Who, him?

Άσε δε το «Αιτ/λιας», ταχασύντμηση του «Αιτωλίας». Αλλά με τι ασχολούμαστε; Σαν να κλέβουμε εκκλησία, ένα πράμα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2017)

Συμβαίνει τώρα στο Alpha, στην ταινα _ Αρμαγεδδών_. 

ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΛΛΟ ΙΙ. 

Του απολωλότος Απόλλωνος, που κι αν έφυγε στα ξένα, τα λάμδα δεν τα έχασε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΛΛΟ ΙΙ.
> 
> Του απολωλότος Απόλλωνος, που κι αν έφυγε στα ξένα, τα λάμδα δεν τα έχασε.



Γκούγκλισέ το και θα βρεις πολλά «Απόλλο» σε πολλές και διάφορες πηγές, και για το πρόγραμμα γενικά και για τις συγκεκριμένες αποστολές. Απλογράφηση μεν, μα ουκ απολύεις τον Φοίβο σου, Έλληνα. 

Αλλά και αυτό το έχουμε θίξει, απόλλω απόλλω απόξω απόξω:



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Για τη μετάφραση, δεν είναι μόνο ότι δεν μεταφράζονται τα καινούργια (που όσο να πεις, όλα και θα δυσκολεύει τώρα που άρχισαν να στέλνουν και οι Κινέζοι τα δικά τους στο διάστημα), αλλά ότι «χάνονται» και τα παλιά. Οι πύραυλοι-φορείς της δεκαετίας του 1960 δεν είναι πια «Κρόνοι» αλλά «Σατούρν», τα προγράμματα δεν είναι «Δίδυμοι» και «*Απόλλων*» αλλά «Τζέμινι» και «*Απόλο*» και πάει λέγοντας. Θα μπορούσε κανείς να υποθέσει ότι η αλλαγή αυτή ίσως συμβαδίζει και με μια αποξένωση της κοινωνίας μας από τα διαστημικά πράγματα (κάτι ανάλογο με αυτά που έγραψε η ΣΒΕ) — ή με μια μεγαλύτερη εξοικείωση της κοινωνίας μας με τα (αγγλικά, κυρίως!) ξένα ονόματα αυτών των πραγμάτων.





SBE said:


> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην ναυτιλία (την επίσημη, όχι τη λογοτεχνική) τα ονόματα των πλοίων και των αεροσκαφών δεν μεταφράζονται. Φυσικά άμα είναι ελληνική λέξη, όπως ο Απόλλωνας, ή άμα έχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο νόημα, γιατι όχι; Αλλά συστηματική μετάφραση δεν βλέπω να καθιερώνεται σύντομα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2017)

...





Trump just revealed his official inauguration poster and it has a glaring typo

Not just glaring. It was "yuuuge, to yuge to miss"!  And blaring. So it was pulled.

According to the original Library of Congress page, “the print captures the essence of Donald Trump’s campaign for the presidency.” Πωσοδήποτε. Μια σκέτη ανορθογραφία.

Συμβαίνουν και εις Παρισίους εν Ουασιγκτώνα εν Ουασιγκτώνι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2017)

εν Ουασιγκτώνι ;) βλ. η λαμπηδών


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> εν Ουασιγκτώνι ;) βλ. η λαμπηδών



Σωστά, όπως η χιών. Η Ουασιγκτών, της Ουασιγκτώνος, τη Ουασιγκτώνι, την Ουασιγκτώνα. Ω Ουασιγκτών! Rock on.

Η αλλαγή της πρόθεσης με ηπάτησε. Lucky I wasn't making a POTUS inauguration poster.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2017)

...
Διαβάσαμε τη μετάφραση του προγράμματος των Καρναβαλιού και «κλάψαμε»!









Άνοιξε το διόδιο, στην Ξάνθη. Προφανώς δεν θα κοκκίνιζα όλα αυτά που βλέπετε κοκκινισμένα από πάνω, όπως π.χ. το Sarakatsanoi (παρότι "Sarakatsani" βέβαια), αλλά είναι μερικά για κορνίζα. "Musin and dancing. A night at Pikantili"? Ντίλι-ντίλι το καντήλι. "Successes of the Greek pentagram" (i.e. pentalpha). Οξαποδώ και μακριαπομάς. "Candidate didactor"? Jesus Christ as army private! Ο Χριστός φαντάρος! 

* διόδιο = τριώδιο με εκπτώσεις


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2017)

Και τη ΦΕΞ έτσι όπως την έχουνε γράψει στην αρχή διάβασα Σεξ (ναι, χρειάζομαι γυαλιά)


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2017)

Daemanus didactor! :clap:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 15, 2017)

Μου θύμισες το "gymnism is not allowed".
Αν και προτιμώ τον διακριτικό πλεονασμό "Lykeio of Ellinidon" (σε άλλο σημείο "Lykeio Ellinidon").

Αλλά το να γελάς με αυτά είναι σα να κλέβεις εκκλησία. 
Και μια απορία: των καρναβαλιού, των καρναβαλιών ή του καρναβαλιού;
Γιατί ως συνήθως πάμε να κοροϊδέψουμε τους άλλους και μας ξεφεύγει κι εμάς των αρθρογράφων μία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2017)

To Λύκειο Ελληνίδων στο σάιτ του μεταφράζει το όνομά του (Lyceum Club of Greek Women) αλλά εκτός Ελλάδας το μεταγράφει (Lykion ton Ellinidon). Άμα λύσουν τη σύγχιση από μόνοι τους...


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Και μια απορία: των καρναβαλιού, των καρναβαλιών ή του καρναβαλιού;
> Γιατί ως συνήθως πάμε να κοροϊδέψουμε τους άλλους και μας ξεφεύγει κι εμάς των αρθρογράφων μία.



*Αφσαλώς, είναι ο νόμος του Μέφρι!

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15177-Muphry-s-Law-–-Ο-νόμος-του-Μέφρι



xanthi2.gr said:


> ...
> Διαβάσαμε τη μετάφραση του προγράμματος των Καρναβαλιού και «κλάψαμε»!



Εδώ φαίνεται πως ο τιτλατζής πήγε να γράψει κάτι σε πληθυντικό, «των εκδηλώσεων» ίσως, αλλά μετά θυμήθηκε πως έγραφε τίτλο, είπε να το συντομεύσει αλλά ξέχασε ν' αλλάξει το άρθρο και του έμεινε ο πληθυντικός στο χέρι. Λεωγωτώρα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2017)

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, στην ανακοίνωση του καρναβαλιού της Ξάνθης, βρε μπας και το folkloric cultural association of Jesus Christ είναι ο λαογραφικός πολιτιστικός συλλογος Χρυσούπολης, Χρυσοχωρίου ή Χρύσα; (όλα τοπωνύμια της περιοχής), που κατά λάθος έγινε Χριστούπολη και τα μετά τα βλέπουμε;


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2017)

...
Berlinale: To κύκνειο άσμα του Άκι Καουρισμάκι

Τέλος η σκηνοθεσία για τον φινλανδό μάστορα της μεγαλγολίας Άκι Καουρισμάκι. Αυτό ανακοίνωσε σήμερα ο ίδιος ο auteur στα πλαίσια της Berlinale όπου είναι πιθανό να του απονεμηθεί η Χρυσή Άρκτο για τη δεύτερη ταινία μιας τριλογίας του για τους μετανάστες που δεν θα ολοκληρώσει.

*μεγαλγολία = χρόνια πάθηση συνοδευόμενη από μέγα άλγος | παντοτινός αβάσταχτος πόνος 

Το κίνκειο άζμα. Auteur provocateur. Ιστορίες για αρκούδες. CNN indiligently reporting.


----------



## rogne (Feb 17, 2017)

Να ένα ωραίο url: http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/Niko...i-apotupwthike-stin-terastia-ataka-tou-prifti (τίτλος άρθρου: i-xawdis-diafora-panathinaikou-kai-ari-*apotupwthike-stin*-terastia-ataka-tou-prifti), που το περιλαμβάνει κάποιος τιτλατζής (πιθανολογώ) και το κάνει: _Η χαώδης διαφορά Παναθηναϊκού και Άρη *καλύπτεται από* την τεράστια ατάκα του Πρίφτη_. Μάλλον βέβαια για τα κλικ έγινε η αλλαγή του "αποτυπώθηκε σε" σε "καλύπτεται από", για να δελεαστεί κανένα κορόιδο (σαν εμένα) και να κάνει κλικ για να δει πώς μια χαώδης διαφορά δυο ομάδων καλύπτεται από μια ατάκα (όσο "τεράστια" κι αν είναι αυτή)...


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2017)

Που το πέτυχες βρε Δαεμάνε! Έκλαψα από τα γέλια με την μεγαλγολία.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2017)

Μετά τη συμπλήρωση της φόρμας εκεί: http://snfcc.us13.list-manage1.com/subscribe?u=8be81994ffacb94626c73ab69&id=54d4851be4, πρέπει να «επιβεβαιώσουμε την Ανθρωπότητα». Oh, the humanity...

Πηγή: https://goo.gl/VulMuq


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2017)

Γέλασα.
Μετά κοιταξα το λεξικό μπας και λέει ότι υπάρχει κι η λέξη ανθρωπότητα που σημαίνει την ιδιότητα του να είσαι άνθρωπος, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο (βέβαια δεν έχω σπουδαίο λεξικό). 
Μετά το φιλοσόφησα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2017)

SBE said:


> Γέλασα.
> Μετά κοιταξα το λεξικό μπας και λέει ότι υπάρχει κι η λέξη ανθρωπότητα που σημαίνει την ιδιότητα του να είσαι άνθρωπος, αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο (βέβαια δεν έχω σπουδαίο λεξικό).
> Μετά το φιλοσόφησα.



Η λέξη που ψάχνεις, σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, είναι η _ανθρωπιά _(η ιδιότητα του ανθρώπου), αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει αυτή πια, και το ΛΚΝ το ξέρει, γι' αυτό συνεχίζει μετά: καλοσύνη, συναισθήματα συμπάθειας απέναντι στο συνάνθρωπο. Η _ανθρωποσύνη _ίσως να μπορούσε να κάνει δουλειά, αλλά αυτή είναι συνώνυμη και της ανθρωπότητας (mankind) και της ανθρωπιάς (humanity, humaneness), οπότε η λύση είναι να σβηστεί αυτή η γελοιότητα, που άλλωστε εντελώς αχρείαστη είναι, αφού εξηγείται αμέσως μετά τι μας ζητείται. Ακόμα και σε δίλεκτο να πάμε, την _ανθρώπινη φύση,_ πάλι άλλα φέρνει στο νου (human nature, the human condition).

Όλα για μένα σφάλλουσι και πάσιν άνω κάτω 
για με ξαναγεννήθηκε η φύση των πραγμάτω 

Κι εγώ το φιλοσόφησα για μια στιγμή, ξαφνιασμένος, αναζητώντας τρόπους να επιβεβαιώσω την ανθρωπότητα ως είδος, αλλά αμέσως μετά έβαλα τα γέλια.

If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does the humanitarian eat then?


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2017)

Αυτό που μ' αρέσει είναι ότι οι φιλόσοφοι και οι θεολόγοι εδώ και χιλιετίες αναρωτιούνται τι είναι αυτό που μας κάνει ανθρώπους, αλλά μερικές ιντερνετικές σελίδες έχουν βρει την απάντηση σε μια τυποποιημένη φόρμα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2017)

Εγώ το πήγα αλλού:
Επιβεβαιώστε την ανθρωπότητα
Κληρονομήστε τον άνεμο
Προσλάβετε και κανέναν επαγγελματία...


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2017)

Διαβάζοντας σε ένα σάιτ για το «πρώτο rage room στην Ελλάδα» (νόμιζα ότι είχαμε συμφωνήσει ότι τα ΜΜΜ θα παίζουν αυτόν το ρόλο για τα μπαχαλοψυχανώμαλα) είδα να γράφεται ο δρόμος του Ψυρή και _Πιττάκη_ και _Πιττακή_. Τα ρ του Ψυρ(ρ)ή μπορεί να παίζουν, ο τόνος του Πιττάκη δεν πρέπει. Άλλο η ηθοποιός Ρένη Πιττακή και άλλο ο αρχαιολόγος *Κυριακός Πιττάκης* (1798-1863).
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κυριακός_Πιττάκης


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2017)

nickel said:


> Διαβάζοντας σε ένα σάιτ για το «πρώτο rage room στην Ελλάδα» ...



Για το rage room πάντως, δε μου αρέσει το «δωμάτιο οργής» που βλέπω στο άρθρο, γιατί μου φέρνει στο νου έναν χώρο που πας για να εξοργιστείς —κι έχουμε χορτάσει τέτοιους, κυρίως εικονικούς, ιδίως τα τελευταία χρόνια. Κάτι με το ξέσπασμα θα προτιμούσα, έναν χώρο* ξεσπάσματος *ή *εκτόνωσης*, ας πούμε, που πας για να εκτονώσεις την οργή, να εξαπολύσεις την καταστροφική μανία, να ξεδώσεις· όχι να φορτωθείς κι άλλη. Κι ας ξεφεύγει από το εγγλέζικο. Domestication.



daeman said:


> ...
> Prophets of Rage - Prophets of Rage



Clear the way for the prophets of rage
Can you kick it like


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2017)

Συνέχεια του πιο πάνω. 
To λεξικό δεν αναφέρει σαν ερμηνεία του humanity την ιδιότητα να εισαι homo sapiens


----------



## stathis (Feb 21, 2017)

Το πρωτότυπο:
Rescue funds from the European Union and International Monetary Fund saved Greece from bankruptcy, but the austerity and reform policies the lenders attached as conditions have helped to turn recession into a depression.

Η απόδοση-διασκευή:
Τα πακέτα διάσωσης των δανειστών (της ΕΕ και του ΔΝΤ) έσωσαν την Ελλάδα από την χρεοκοπία, ωστόσο, οι πολιτικές λιτότητας και οι μεταρρυθμιστικές πολιτικές την υιοθέτηση των οποίων έθεσαν ως όρους οι δανειστές προκειμένου να βοηθήσουν τη χώρα συνέβαλαν στο βάθεμα της ύφεσης και την μετατροπή της σε *κατάθλιψη*, τονίζει το Reuters.

Η Wikipedia:
A depression is an unusual and extreme form of recession.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2017)

stathis said:


> ...Η Wikipedia:
> A depression is an unusual and extreme form of recession.



*depression - recession*







Have you heard the news, can't afford no shoes
Hey everybody, nothin' we can buy
Chump Hare Rama, ain't no good to try
Recession, depression...


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2017)

stathis said:


> συνέβαλαν στο βάθεμα της ύφεσης και την μετατροπή της σε *κατάθλιψη*, τονίζει το Reuters.



Και πάλι καλά, γιατί σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε χαμηλό βαρομετρικό και να μας πάρει και να μας σηκώσει. :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2017)

Ταρζανιές από την Τανζανία. Αβο-μην-το-κάνεις.

Θα πάω στη ζούγκλα με τον Ταρζάν 
θα την περνάω φίνα
θα πάω στη ζούγκλα με τον Ταρζάν 
θα φύγω σ' ένα μήνα

Κι αν θα με φάνε τ' άγρια θηρία
θα με γράψουν και στην Τανζανία
πως με φάγανε τα ζώα
κι όχι η μπόρα του αιώνα


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2017)

...
1. «Πουθενά αλλού νομίζω στην πόλη δεν υπάρχει τόση συγκεντρωμένη και _πυκνοκατοικημένη χλωρίδα _με *ρόζμαρι *και φασκόμηλο και ρίγανη.»

Ναι, το δεντρολίβανο το λέμε και _ροσμαρίνον_, αρσενικό και ουδέτερο, και _δυοσμαρίνι _και _ροσμαρίνι _και _αρισμαρί_, μέχρι και _ροσμαρί_, αλλά Ρόζμαρι ξέρω μόνο εκείνη με το μωρό, που καλά ξετελέματα δεν είχε. 
Και γίνεται η χλωρίδα να είναι _πυκνοκατοικημένη_;

2. «Ιντερμέντζο». Εμ, ιντερμέτζο, παρότι το γράψανε με το περιττό ν και στον μεταφρασμένο τίτλο του _Strange Interlude_ του Ευγένιου Ο'Νιλ.

3. «Βρήκα *genious *τον τρόπο που διάλεξε να μιλήσει...» 

Ingenious μπορεί να βρεις κάτι, αλλά *genious όχι, γιατί από τα γεννοφάσκια του τα λατινικά γράφεται χωρίς «ο»: genius, και το ουσιαστικό και το επίθετο.

4. Το καλύτερο για το τέλος: «Aπό το υπέροχο show των _roller __bladders_». 






Όμως άλλο bladers κι άλλο bladders, γιατί bladder είναι η κύστη, συγκεκριμένα η ουροδόχος, κοινώς η φούσκα, και με ροδάκια δεν έχω δει. Και σαν πληκτρολίσθημα να το δω, απ' αυτά που σε όλους μπορεί να τύχουν, είναι αριστούργημα. 
My bladder's on the floor rolling, about to burst. :lol:

http://www.athensvoice.gr/politismos/kai-apo-edo-o-kyrios-spyros-niarhos

Τα μεταξωτά πατίνια θέλουν επιδέξιες κύστεις.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2017)

Τώρα το Πάσχα οι χριστιανοί θα πάνε στην εκκλησία με λυτές λαμπάδες. 



Από εδώ (και επαναλαμβάνεται συνεχώς)


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2017)

...
 Το καλύτερο: η διακόσμηση είναι δετή.






Dancando Lambada, χε, dancando Lambada, χα!


----------



## peacock (Mar 16, 2017)

23:38 Η δήλωση Ντάισελμπλουμ
Αμέσως μετά τα Exit Poll, ο υπουργός Οικονομικών της Ολλανδίας και πρόεδρος του Eurogroup δήλωσε "Είχαμε *τα πάνω και τα κάτω μας* τους τελευταίους μήνες. Αύριο θα αρχίσουμε να ξαναχτίζουμε, μαζί με όλα μας τα μέλη. Είμαστε σοσιαλδημοκράτες, δεν θα τα παρατήσουμε ποτέ.
http://www.newsit.gr/kosmos/Ekloges-Ollandia-Megalos-xamenos-o-Geroyn-Ntaiselmploym/707279

Πάλι καλά. Θα μπορούσαν να έχουν τα αριστερά και τα δεξιά τους.


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2017)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Πού είναι το λάθος;


----------



## peacock (Mar 16, 2017)

Αν θεωρείς ότι τα *ups and downs* έχουν σωστά μεταφραστεί ως *τα πάνω και τα κάτω* (είναι δόκιμη η έκφραση στα Ελληνικά; ), τότε δεν βλέπεις κάπου λάθος.
Εγώ βλέπω πρόχειρη μετάφραση που μυρίζει αγγλόφωνο κείμενο. Αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2017)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, αν κρίνω και από τα ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ, η έκφραση έχει μια κάποια διάδοση, επηρεασμένη μάλλον και από την αγγλική. Στα λεξικά μπορεί να μην έχει περάσει, εκεί θα βρεις τα «είμαι στα πάνω μου», «είμαι στα κάτω μου», αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι, δίπλα στα σκαμπανεβάσματα και τους κλυδωνισμούς και όλες τις άλλες αναταράξεις, θα πρέπει να μάθουμε επίσης να είμαστε πότε στα πάνω μας και πότε στα κάτω μας — κυρίως στα κάτω μας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 16, 2017)

Εγώ πάντως την χρησιμοποιώ την έκφραση. Δεν ξέρω αν την υιοθέτησα αρχικά ασυναίσθητα ως μετάφραση της αγγλικής ή αν την άκουσα από άλλους, ούτε ξέρω πόσο ευρέως χρησιμοποιείται και αν τείνει να ενταχθεί στα ελληνικά και σε τι βαθμό. Πάντως δεν με ξενίζει.


----------



## peacock (Mar 16, 2017)

Εμένα με ξένισε ακριβώς επειδή δεν την χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ. Ούτε «είμαι στα κάτω/πάνω μου» ποτέ, ούτε «έχω τα πάνω κάτω μου». Περί ορέξεως, πανωκατώπιτα προφανώς.
Έχουμε τόσες λέξεις να χρησιμοποιήσουμε, ιδιαίτερα στον γραπτό λόγο. Αισθάνομαι ότι έτσι φτωχαίνει η γλώσσα μας.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2017)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι η γλώσσα φτωχαίνει όταν σταματάει να δανείζεται, όχι όταν συνεχίζει. Εδώ, ας πούμε, ποια έκφραση υπάρχει ήδη στην ελληνική γλώσσα που να είναι συνώνυμη αυτής και στο ίδιο υφολογικό επίπεδο;


----------



## peacock (Mar 16, 2017)

*Σκαμπανέβασμα*, όπως έγραψε και ο Nickel παραπάνω. Δεν υπάρχουν λες;
Εγώ λέω ότι φτωχαίνει όταν προτιμούμε την εναλλακτική μιας μεταφρασμένης έκφρασης ενώ μπορούμε να βρούμε την αντίστοιχη στην δική μας γλώσσα. Εννοείται ότι δανειζόμαστε και κάνουμε κτήμα μας πολλές λέξεις. Αλλά έτσι απαίδευτα;
Είναι η ανάγκη για άμεση ενημέρωση τέτοια που μάλλον μας μπλοκάρει τα κριτήρια.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2017)

Το _σκαμπανέβασμα_ (όπως και ο _κλυδωνισμός_) δεν είναι στο ίδιο υφολογικό επίπεδο, όμως. Το σκαμπανέβασμα είναι λίγο πιο κάτω και ο κλυδωνισμός αρκετά πιο πάνω.


----------



## peacock (Mar 16, 2017)

Το *σκαμπανέβασμα* γιατί να είναι λίγο πιο κάτω σε υφολογικό επίπεδο από το *ups and downs*;
Τέλος πάντων, είπα και νωρίτερα ότι είναι μάλλον θέμα χρήσης/συνήθειας.


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2017)

Πιστεύω πως η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως.*

στα πάνω του* — και ειδικά στα γκουγκλοβιβλία

*στα πάνω της* — και ειδικά στα γκουγκλοβιβλία

*στα πάνω τους* — και ειδικά στα γκουγκλοβιβλία

*στα κάτω του* — και ειδικά στα γκουγκλοβιβλία

*στα κάτω της* — και ειδικά στα γκουγκλοβιβλία

*στα κάτω τους* — και ειδικά στα γκουγκλοβιβλία

*στα πάνω του και στα κάτω το*υ — και ειδικά στα γκουγκλοβιβλία «*στα πάνω και στα κάτω μας*»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2017)

Το σκαμπανέβασμα είναι το λίκνισμα της σκαμπαβίας, μιας μικρής βαρκούλας (άντε και λίγο μεγαλύτερης). Η σκαμπαβία είναι ιταλική λέξη, όπως μας λένε τα λεξικά.

Ας το φιλοσοφήσουμε λίγο: τα πάνω και τα κάτω έστω ότι είναι μετάφραση μιας αγγλικής φράσης που μαρτυρείται στα αγγλικά από τα 1610 και δημιουργήθηκε απόλυτα φυσιολογικά, τόσο φυσιολογικά που μοιάζει περίεργο να μην υπήρχε κάτι ανάλογο στα ελληνικά. Τα ελληνικά, όμως, αγκάλιασαν και το λίκνισμα της σκαμπαβίας.

Γιατί να αξιολογήσουμε αν κάποιο από τα δύο φτωχαίνει τη γλώσσα; Για όλα υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2017)

Βρε παιδιά, το θέμα ειναι αν τα πάνω του και τα κάτω του είναι μετάφραση της φράσης του Ολλανδού ομιλητή ο οποίος είπε we had our ups and downs. 
Αυτό στα ελληνικά το λέμε είχαμε σκαμπανεβάσματα, είχαμε κλυδωνισμούς, είχαμε αναταράξεις, είχαμε ανεβοκατεβάσματα κλπ. 
Το να εχω τα πάνω μου (ή αντίστοιχα τα κάτω μου) εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι όπως το άσμα έχω τα χάι μου όταν σ'έχω πλάι μου, δηλαδή είμαι σε καλή διάθεση. Επομένως _είχαμε τα πάνω μας και τα κάτω μας_ εμένα μου λέει _είχαμε καλή και κακή διάθεση_, δε μου λεέι είχαμε προβλήματα.

ups and downs: a succession of both good and bad experiences

Καλές και κακές εμπειρίες μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε καλή ή κακή διαθεση μεν, αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο νόημα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2017)

Τα παραδείγματα του Δαεμάνου αναφέρονται όλα σε διάθεση, παρεμπιπτόντως. Ενώ η έκφραση στα αγγλικά δεν αναφέρεται σε διάθεση.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2017)

SBE said:


> Τα παραδείγματα του Δαεμάνου αναφέρονται όλα σε διάθεση, παρεμπιπτόντως. Ενώ η έκφραση στα αγγλικά δεν αναφέρεται σε διάθεση.



Σ'ε πα Νταεμάν. Σ'ε Εαριόν.  

Και δεν είναι όλα με διάθεση, ούτε όλα μεταφορικά. Έχει και μερικά κυριολεκτικά, π.χ. ένα «βγήκε στα τελευταία καλάμια και κοίταξε στ' απάνω και στα κάτω της μάννας του νερού» που πήρε το μάτι μου από τα «Μυστικά του βάλτου».

Αλλά σ' αυτό που λες με τη διάθεση συμφωνώ. Είμαι στα χάι μου, παρότι πεσμένος απ' την κούραση. :-\


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2017)

Κελ κονφιζιόν! Παρντόν μεσιέ Νταεμάν! 

Το παράδειγμα απο τα Μυστικά του Βάλτου μήπως εννοεί κυριολεκτικά πάνω και κάτω;


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2017)

SBE said:


> ...Το παράδειγμα απο τα Μυστικά του Βάλτου μήπως εννοεί κυριολεκτικά πάνω και κάτω;



Μα, ναι, το είπα, δεν το είπα;



daeman said:


> ... Έχει και μερικά κυριολεκτικά, π.χ. ένα «βγήκε στα τελευταία καλάμια και κοίταξε στ' απάνω και στα κάτω της μάννας του νερού» που πήρε το μάτι μου από τα «Μυστικά του βάλτου».



Ιδού:






Έχει κι άλλο ένα, όπου «τ' απάνω και τα κάτω» είναι πάλι κυριολεκτικό, αλλά χωροθετικά πλαγιασμένο, upstream and downstream:

«Ένα παιδί βγήκε από τα παλιούρια, έριξε μια ματιά στ' απάνω και στα κάτω της ρεματιάς, και ακροπατώντας σίμωσε τους πεθαμένους.»


Μεσοβάλτωτα αρμενίζω με την πλάβα στο νερό
κόβω, ράβω και ξακρίζω και την γκλάβα μου βαστώ


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2017)

Εγώ διαβάζοντας αποκόμισα την εντύπωση ότι η πιο συχνή χρήση γίνεται σε θέματα χρηματιστηριακά: οι μετοχές μια είναι στα πάνω τους και μια στα κάτω τους. Κατ’ επέκταση και οι τύχες των ανθρώπων. Ο τροχός που γυρίζει ...






O, Fortuna!

*O Fortuna*

O Fortuna
velut luna
statu variabilis,
semper crescis
aut decrescis;
vita detestabilis
nunc obdurat
et tunc curat
ludo mentis aciem,
egestatem,
potestatem
dissolvit ut glaciem.

Sors immanis
et inanis,
rota tu volubilis,
status malus,
vana salus
semper dissolubilis,
obumbrata
et velata
michi quoque niteris;
nunc per ludum
dorsum nudum
fero tui sceleris.

Sors salutis
et virtutis
michi nunc contraria,
est affectus
et defectus
semper in angaria.
Hac in hora
sine mora
corde pulsum tangite;
quod per sortem
sternit fortem,
mecum omnes plangite!

*Ω**,** τύχη**!*

Ω, συ, τύχη,
σαν φεγγάρι
είσαι μεταβλητή,
πάντ’ αυξάνεις
ή μειώνεις.
Η ζωή, αποκρουστική,
μια ζορίζει
μια καλμάρει
του μυαλού τη δύναμη·
την ανέχεια,
κι εξουσία
σαν τον πάγο λιώνει.

Μοίρα τερατώδικη,
μοίρα εσύ κενή,
ρόδα, που γυρίζεις,
η βουλή σου κακή,
σωτηρία άσκοπη,
τα πάντα διαλύεις.
Σκιασμένη,
σκεπασμένη,
κι εμένα βασανίζεις.
Στο παιχνίδι τώρα
την πλάτη μου γυμνή
δείχνω στα κρίματά σου.

Μοίρα, στην υγεία
και στην αρετή μου
είσαι ενάντιά μου.
Όσα κάνεις
τα ξεκάνεις
στη δουλεία τα βάνεις.
Έλα τώρα,
δεν πάει άλλο,
παίξε τη χορδή μου.
Αφού τούτ’ η μοίρα
κι ατσαλένιους λιώνει
κλάψτε όλοι μαζί μου!


----------



## Irini (Mar 20, 2017)

"It’s no good having the right principles if you never get in power.", είπε για τον Κόρμπιν ο Στίβεν Χόκινγκ (στο τέλος του άρθρου).

«Δεν είναι καλό να έχεις τις σωστές αρχές, αν δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάρεις την εξουσία.» κατάλαβε ο μεταφραστής του Έθνους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 20, 2017)

Εδώ που τα λέμε...


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2017)

Δεν απέχει και τόσο από το νόημα, νομίζω, παρόλο τον εμφανή αγγλισμό. 
Δεν βοηθάνε οι σωστές αρχές, αν την εξουσία τη δεις μόνο με το κυάλι, είπε προφανώς ο Χόκινγκ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2017)

(It's no good trying to find excuses for them. :) )

Παρακάτω τώρα. Το θέμα είναι γελοίο, αλλά ο τίτλος που λέει «Πινκ-πονκ ανακοινώσεων ΠΑΣΟΚ-νεολαίας ΣΥΡΙΖΑ» μού αποκάλυψε μια διαδεδομένη μεταγραφή που αγνοούσα. Δεν μας άρεσε το «πιγκ-πογκ» γιατί ακουμπούσε στα... γουρούνια, αλλά εξίσου απεχθές είναι κι αυτό που ακουμπά στα ροζ.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500135070


----------



## m_a_a_ (Mar 22, 2017)

nickel said:


> Δεν μας άρεσε το «πιγκ-πογκ» γιατί ακουμπούσε στα... γουρούνια, αλλά εξίσου απεχθές είναι κι αυτό που ακουμπά στα ροζ.



Το ΛΚΝ λέει "πιγκ-πογκ", αλλά η Βικιπαίδεια δίνει πινγκ-πονγκ, ως κοινή ονομασία της επιτραπέζιας αντισφαίρισης. Προσωπικά έτσι το γράφω (με -νγκ), γιατί τα άλλα δύο όπως λες δε μ' αρέσουνε καθόλου. Και ροζ και γουρούνια...

Και τώρα που 'παμε για χοιρινό...

τα "ribs served from a truck" (όπου food truck η γνωστή καντίνα) τι σας λένε που κατάντησαν "παιδάκια σερβιρισμένα σε φορτηγό";

(χωρίς κέτσαπ-μουστάρδα-διαλυτικά)


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 22, 2017)

m_a_a_ said:


> (χωρίς κέτσαπ-μουστάρδα-διαλυτικά)



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2017)

Τα "παραμύθια" δεν είναι αρκετά σικ, προτιμούν τις "παραμυθίες". Από την Καθημερινή:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/902598/ar...lhmatikhs-organwshs-diwketai-o-artemis-swrras


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2017)

Alexandra said:


> Τα "παραμύθια" δεν είναι αρκετά σικ, προτιμούν τις "παραμυθίες". Από την Καθημερινή:
> 
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/902598/ar...lhmatikhs-organwshs-diwketai-o-artemis-swrras
> 
> View attachment 5676



Βαστάει χρόνια αυτή η κολόνια, από την ίδια απαρηγόρητη:



Alexandra said:


> Από την μεγιστοτεράστια δικαστική συντάκτρια της Καθημερινής και του Σκάι:
> 
> Η δικογραφία που θεμελιώνει και αποδεικνύει με αδιάσειστα στοιχεία και μαρτυρίες το πρωτοφανές έγκλημά του, καταδεικνύει, πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας, ότι ο ίδιος ομολόγησε υπό το βάρος των αποκαλύψεων και ενώ δεν μπορούσε πλέον να προβάλλει παραμυθίες για την τύχη του άτυχου παιδιού. Οτι δηλαδή εξαφανίστηκε και άλλα σχετικά.
> 
> Προφανώς γι' αυτήν η λέξη «παραμυθία» σημαίνει το παραμύθι, αλλά στο πιο σικ, όπως αρμόζει σ' ένα σοβαρό ρεπορτάζ.



*παραμυθία - παραμύθια
*
Όποιος δεν γράφει αυτό που ξέρει κι επιμένει να μη μάθει τι είναι αυτό που γράφει, δεν ξέρει τι γράφει.
Αυτό ακριβώς, τίποτ' άλλο, που έλεγε και μια ψυχή.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Mar 30, 2017)

Το Bill Clinton’s all-time low έγινε "το ιστορικό χαμηλό όλων των εποχών (...) που κατέγραψε η δημοτικότητα του Μπιλ Κλίντον" με αποτέλεσμα το άρθρο να μη βγάζει και πολύ νόημα


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 2, 2017)

Στο σημερινό _Big Bang Theory_, στο Star, ο υποτιτλιστής έγραψε δύο φορές τη λέξη «ινδουϊστικός» με διαλυτικά. Σιγά το πράγμα, θα μου πείτε. Έλα όμως που ο υποτιτλιστής ονομάζεται «Κουιμτζόγλου»! Αυτό πώς εξηγείται τώρα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 3, 2017)

Ίσως ήταν ο επιμελητής που του το "διόρθωσε".


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ίσως ήταν ο επιμελητής που του το "διόρθωσε".


Δυστυχώς έχουμε άπειρα τέτοια παραδείγματα επιμελητών που βγάζουν τα μάτια μιας σωστής μετάφρασης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 4, 2017)

Ο προφήτης Ιεζεκιήλ μόλις έχασε το ιώτα και έγινε Εζεκιήλ. Συμβαίνει τώρα στην ΕΤ3. Για την ακρίβεια, συνέβη τρεις φορές. Α, κι ο Ζαν Μελιέ έγινε Ζαν Μεσελιέ, αλλά εδώ είμαι πιο επιεικής. Τους παρέσυραν οι Αμερικάνοι.


----------



## rogne (Apr 4, 2017)

"'Έκι" έπρεπε να τον πουν, να γλιτώσουν κι άλλους χαρακτήρες!


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ο προφήτης Ιεζεκιήλ μόλις έχασε το ιώτα και έγινε Εζεκιήλ. Συμβαίνει τώρα στην ΕΤ3. ...



"The path of the rghteous man s beset on all sdes by the nequtes of the selfsh and the tyranny of evl men. Blessed s he who, n the name of charty and good wll, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he s truly hs brother's keeper and the fnder of lost chldren. And wll strke down upon thee wth great vengeance and furous anger those who attempt to poson and destroy my vowels. And you wll know my name s *Ιεζεκιήλ *when lay my vengeance upon thee, μαδερφάκια μου!"


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2017)

Το θέμα είναι αν μιλούσαν για τον προφήτη ή για έναν κοινό θνητό με όνομα Ezekiel. Γιατί ξέρουμε ότι πολλές φορές η απόδοση των ονομάτων είναι απλή μεταγραφή του αγγλικού, και δεν τηρείται η ορθογραφία της ελληνικής τους προέλευσης. Για τον προφήτη μιλούσαν;


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2017)

Να γιατί δεν αφήνεις τον γραφίστα να γίνεται υπεύθυνος περιεχομένου. Γιατί εσύ του ζητάς ημερολόγιο Απριλίου 2017, αυτός παίρνει τον Μάρτιο 2016, τον βαφτίζει Απρίλιο 2017 και νομίζει ότι ξεμπέρδεψε. Έτσι, όχι μόνο έχουμε Σάββατο σήμερα, αλλά αυξήθηκαν και οι μέρες του Απρίλη! (Η εξήγηση ότι ο γραφίστας ήθελε να πει ότι η κυβέρνηση διαπραγματεύεται σαν να είναι ακόμα Μάρτιος 2016 ανήκει στη σφαίρα του φανταστικού.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2017)

Ίσα-ίσα, νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για αποκαλυπτικό γράφημα που πασαλείφτηκε τελευταία στιγμή. Δείχνει την Κυριακή 6 Αυγούστου, την ημερομηνία του φετινού δημοψηφίσματος (κατ' άλλους, των φετινών εκλογών).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 5, 2017)

Alexandra said:


> Το θέμα είναι αν μιλούσαν για τον προφήτη ή για έναν κοινό θνητό με όνομα Ezekiel. Γιατί ξέρουμε ότι πολλές φορές η απόδοση των ονομάτων είναι απλή μεταγραφή του αγγλικού, και δεν τηρείται η ορθογραφία της ελληνικής τους προέλευσης. Για τον προφήτη μιλούσαν;


Καλή ερώτηση. Μιλούσαν για τον ηγέτη μιας οργάνωσης που είχε ως ψευδώνυμο το όνομα του προφήτη. Αλλά αν ήθελαν μεταγραφή, θα τον έβαζαν Εζεκιέλ, όχι Εζεκιήλ. Νομίζω ότι μάλλον υπήρχε η πρόθεση να το μεταφράσουν, όχι να το μεταγράψουν, απλά δεν καλοθυμόντουσαν πώς είναι. Διαφορετικά δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω.


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2017)

...
Αν ήθελαν ακουστική μεταγραφή —που, εφόσον δεν πρόκειται για όνομα καθιερωμένο αλλιώς στα ελληνικά, συνήθως είναι η ενδεδειγμένη λύση όταν έχουμε οπτικοακουστικό προϊόν όπου ο θεατής ακούει το όνομα, δεν το βλέπει γραμμένο στην οθόνη— θα έπρεπε μάλλον να τον γράψουν Ιζίκιελ:






Γιατί το Εζεκιήλ είναι μπάσταρδο, ούτε καθαρά οπτική μεταγραφή ούτε καθαρά ακουστική, οπότε άλλα βλέπει η ματιά μου, άλλα ακούν τ' αφτιά μου, κι άλλα βλέπω στους υπότιτλους.

Αλλά πού να τρέχεις με τόσα ιώτα; Είναι και τρομακτικά τα άτιμα, σαν παλούκια. 

"And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my vowels.
And you will know my name is Ιεζεκιήλ when lay my i's upon thee!" 
Lucky there's no tee in Ezekiel, 'cause then they'd die on the cross, damn their eyes.


----------



## Earion (Apr 9, 2017)

Ανακαλύφθηκε μια, άγνωστη μέχρι τώρα, βασίλισσα της Αγγλίας! Όχι, δεν είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο, είναι κατόρθωμα μεταφραστικό. Στην ταινία Βασίλισσα Βικτώρια: Τα χρόνια της νιότης (The Young Victoria, 2009), που παρακολουθήσαμε σε πρώτη τηλεοπτική μετάδοση από την ΕΡΤ2, μαθαίνουμε ότι πριν ανέβει η Βικτωρία στον αγγλικό θρόνο υπήρχε η Βασίλισσα Ντόουατζερ. (Αυτήν εδώ εννοεί).

(Άσε που ο μεταφραστής την έλεγε συνεχώς Βικτόρια, διότι προφανώς απέρριψε τον ελληνικό τύπο του ονόματος —αλλά τότε γιατί έλεγε τον πρίγκιπα Αλβέρτο, κι όχι Άλμπερτ;).

Υπεύθυνος: Γιώργος Λυκούδης (Audiovisual Enterprises)


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2017)

Ούτε την προφορά φαίνεται να μην έπιασαν σωστά, αν το θυμάσαι καλά. «Ντάουατζερ» προφέρεται η (επίκληρος) χήρα. Η Αδελαΐδα (που βλέπω ότι έδωσε το όνομα στην πόλη της Αυστραλίας) ήταν θεία της Βικτωρίας, άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι βασιλομήτωρ. 

Για τα ονόματα δεν θα με πείραζαν τα Βικτόρια και Άλμπερτ (μέχρι και Ελίζαμπεθ, αν περίσσευε καμιά Ελισάβετ εκείνο τον καιρό). Αρκεί να μη γινόταν «λόρδος Μελβούρνης» ο λόρδος Μέλμπορν!


----------



## sarant (Apr 9, 2017)

Earion said:


> Ανακαλύφθηκε μια, άγνωστη μέχρι τώρα, βασίλισσα της Αγγλίας!



Ο ληξίαρχος Νομανσλάνδης ευχαριστεί τα μάλα!


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2017)

nickel said:


> Η Αδελαΐδα (που βλέπω ότι έδωσε το όνομα στην πόλη της Αυστραλίας) ήταν θεία της Βικτωρίας, άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι βασιλομήτωρ.



Η βασιλομήτωρ (η μητέρα της Βικτωρίας) δεν υπήρξε ποτέ βασίλισσα, γιατί ο πατέρας της Βικτωρίας δεν έγινε ποτέ βασιλιάς. Αμάν, βρε Νίκελ, δες την ταινία (ή το σίριαλ) να ενημερωθείς για το πώς έγινε βασίλισσα η κόρη του τέταρτου γιου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2017)

SBE said:


> Αμάν βρε Νίκελ, δες την ταινία (ή το σηριαλ) να ενημερωθείς



Και την ταινία έχω δει (χάνουμε την Έμιλι; ) και τη σειρά, αλλά δεν τα πάω καλά με τα οικογενειακά δέντρα των βασιλιάδων. Μπορεί να φταίει η κοπριά.


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2017)

Nαι, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο οικογενειακό δέντρο εκείνη την εποχή είχε κουτσομπολίστικο ενδιαφέρον. 
Και τώρα θυμάμαι μια φορά που είχαν πει ότι όταν θα γίνει βασιλιάς ο Κάρολος θα πάρει το όνομα Γεώργιος, γιατί λέει το Κάρολος είναι συνδεδεμένο με αποκεφαλισμούς (Κάρολος Α'). 
Ενώ το Γεώργιος με μοιχίες και διαζύγια. Ονόματα δε λέμε, οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε (ο Δ').


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2017)

Τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί ...



Earion said:


> Καλώς. Εγώ περιμένω πώς και πώς τον Γουλιέλμο τον Ε΄.


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2017)

Change a letter, change the world. Word Hermitage Site.  

"Why then the world's mine oyster
Which I with sword will open"
But if the sword won't do
Then words won't fail me too


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2017)

Έμαθα ότι το διόρθωσαν. (Βρήκαμε όμως καλή περιγραφή για τη Λεξιλογία...)


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2017)

Τελώ σε κατάθλιψη. Όταν βλέπω ακόμα και κάποιες από τις πιο προσεκτικές πένες να την πατάνε με τις μετοχές.

«Οι τελώντες σε κατάθλιψη αντικυβερνητικοί ψηφοφόροι φοβούνται αυτή τη σιγή.»
http://www.kathimerini.gr/904481/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/oi-afaneis-syrizaioi

Αφού το ρήμα κάνει _τελεί_ και _εκτελεί_ (και όχι _τελά_ και _εκτελά_), η μετοχή ξέρουμε ότι είναι *τελούντες*.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2017)

Ένα κακό με τα μισά γκράφιτι είναι ότι είναι και ανορθόγραφα! («Να μην», φυσικά, πριν από «ψ».  )


----------



## rogne (Apr 11, 2017)

Δεν είναι στ' αλήθεια γκράφιτι αυτό, ε; (Το αποκάτω εννοώ, βέβαια.) Μυρίζομαι εξυπνάδα από sm, τα οποία βάζουν τα θολωμένα γυαλιά της ανορθογραφίας σε όλους τους απανταχού γκραφιτάδες, ever.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2017)

Πάτερ, φαλάφελ αυτοίς· ου γαρ οίδασι τι ποιούσι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 14, 2017)

Ε μα οι Άραβες φταίνε, που δε βάνουν όλα τα φωνήεντα και μας μπερδεύουν.


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2017)

Παλιός γαλλικος αφορισμός: μα τι γραφή είναι αυτή που γράφει με τον ίδιο τρόπο τις λέξεις ministre και monstre !?


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 16, 2017)

Συμβαίνει τώρα στον Άλφα: ο Γκάνταλφ λέει ότι ο Σάουρον "στέλνει ένα σύννεφο καπνού πριν από τον οικοδεσπότη του". Όμως η λέξη host σημαίνει​ επίσης στρατιά. Μην σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία, λέμε. Αν και θα είμαι η τελευταία που θα κατηγορήσει τους Έλληνες υποτιτλιστές. Για τόσο λίγα χρήματα, ούτε εγώ θα έμπαινα στον κόπο να ανοίξω λεξικό.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Συμβαίνει τώρα στον Άλφα: ο Γκάνταλφ λέει ότι ο Σάουρον "στέλνει ένα σύννεφο καπνού πριν από τον οικοδεσπότη του". Όμως η λέξη host σημαίνει​ επίσης στρατιά. Μην σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία, λέμε. Αν και θα είμαι η τελευταία που θα κατηγορήσει τους Έλληνες υποτιτλιστές. Για τόσο λίγα χρήματα, ούτε εγώ θα έμπαινα στον κόπο να ανοίξω λεξικό.



Αν δεις και το δεύτερο μέρος, πες μας αν μετέφρασαν το _quarry_ «λατομείο» αντί για «θήραμα», όπως είχα δει κάπου!
:curse:

Και χτες το βραδυ, στην ταινία Truth στη Nova, μετέφρασαν το _You are being terminated_ «Σε εξολοθρεύουν» (αντί για το γνωστό σε όλους «Σε απολύουν») και στο τέλος έγραψαν «στο*ν* Αμπού Γκρεμπ» γιατί βαρέθηκαν να κάνουν μια αναζήτηση να δουν σε τι αναφέρεται μια άγνωστη ονομασία... 
:curse::curse::curse:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 18, 2017)

Αυτά τα δύο τελευταία, πάντως, δεν δείχνουν έλλειψη προσπάθειας, που να δικαιολογείται με το ό,τι πληρώσεις παίρνεις, αλλά κυρίως έλλεψη γενικών γνώσεων (μα τι στο καλό, μια εφημερίδα δεν έχει διαβάσει ποτέ; ) και κοινής λογικής, γιατί το θήραμα με το λατομείο εντός συγκειμένου απέχουν πολύ.


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2017)

nickel said:


> Έμαθα ότι το διόρθωσαν. (Βρήκαμε όμως καλή περιγραφή για τη Λεξιλογία...)


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2017)

Τι κοιτάτε; Οι προνομίες, των προνομιών, σαν τις παρανομίες ένα πράμα.
Αμ' πώς! Τα «προνόμια» που γράφει δίπλα (με τον πάπα) είναι συνιζημένα, σαν τα παρανόμια, εκ του γαλλικού prénom. 
*Προγραμμά προνομιών για τις *ενοπλές *δυναμείς & τα *σωματά *ασφαλειάς.

Από ενημερωτικό ηλεμήνυμα της Ευρωμπάνκας (Eurobank). Κέρδος 100 ευρώ, μείον μία πτώση κι ένα λεξικό.

Μπορεί να είναι συνώνυμα —εν μέρει, γιατί οι προνομίες χρησιμοποιούνται για άλλα πράγματα— αλλά εκεί που παραπέμπει, για προνόμια γράφει, αυτολεξεί: «Πρόγραμμα προνομίων».

*προνομία *η : προνόμιο, δικαίωμα κατ' εξαίρεση της κοινής νομοθεσίας: _Οι προνομίες του Οικουμενικού Πατριαρχείου._ || *(πληθ.) νομικά πλεονεκτήματα ορισμένων ξένων υπηκόων σε άλλη χώρα. *[λόγ. < ελνστ. προνομία]


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 4, 2017)

Άκουσα πριν από λίγο καιρό ρεπορτάζ τού Σταρ για τη Γευγελή και τα καζίνα της, και το πώς προσελκύουν εκεί τους Έλληνες. «Τα δέλεαρ είναι πολλά», είπε η δημοσιογράφος χαρακτηριστικά, και άρχισε να τα απαριθμεί. Βέβαια δεν περιμένει κανείς να ακούσει για «τα δελέατα», αλλά δεν μπορούσε κι αυτή να βρει άλλη λέξη να χρησιμοποιήσει;

Σχετικό νήμα εδώ: το ήπαρ, τα ήπατα - το φρέαρ, τα φρέατα - το δέλεαρ, τα δελέατα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 4, 2017)

Για κάποιο λόγο έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι το ίδιο είδος λάθους με το "ο πάτερ Ακάκιος". Έχουμε συνηθίσει ν' ακούμε και να λέμε μονίμως μόνο έναν τύπο της λέξης, κι όταν χρειαστούμε τους άλλους δεν τους βρίσκουμε στα ράφια του μυαλού, και κοτσάρουμε αυτόν τον έναν που ξέρουμε, γιατί πού να ψάχνεις τώρα άλλη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2017)

Π.χ. ... Οι ΗΠΑ χρησιμοποιούν ως γνωστόν το δέλεαρ των φοροαπαλλαγών και του απόρρητου για να προσελκύσουν χρήματα από το εξωτερικό... Αλλά τα κεφάλαια αυτά δεν παραμένουν εκεί όπου πρωταρχικά παγιδεύτηκαν λόγω του δέλεαρ της φοροαποφυγής και της εχεμύθειας... 
http://tvxs.gr/news/kosmos/fainomeno-johatsu-anthropoi-stin-iaponia-eksafanizontai

Ε, ναι, πού να ψάχνεις τώρα άλλη λέξη;


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2017)

Από άρθρο εφημερίδας:

η υπουργός Λυδία Κονιόρδου επαναφέρει το θέμα κήρυξης ως διατηρητέων ενός αριθμού επιπλέον των προβλεπομένων στη σύμβαση κτιρίων με τον επενδυτή που ψηφίστηκε από τη Βουλή.

Είναι που οι μετοχές κάνουν σφιχτή και σαφή την πρόταση. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2017)

sarant said:


> Από άρθρο εφημερίδας:
> 
> η υπουργός Λυδία Κονιόρδου επαναφέρει το θέμα κήρυξης ως διατηρητέων ενός αριθμού επιπλέον των προβλεπομένων στη σύμβαση κτιρίων με τον επενδυτή που ψηφίστηκε από τη Βουλή.
> 
> Είναι που οι μετοχές κάνουν σφιχτή και σαφή την πρόταση. ;)



Λες γι' αυτό να απέσυρε την ιδέα της; :)


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λες γι' αυτό να απέσυρε την ιδέα της; :)



Ε, ναι -αφού είδε ότι ο επενδυτής ψηφίστηκε από τη Βουλή


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2017)

...
Από το ίδιο άρθρο:

«η οποία περιλαμβάνει ως υποχρέωση την ολοκλήρωση της αδειοδότησης για την ανάπτυξη στο Ελληνικό και την ολοκλήρωση της συναλλαγής έως τον Σεπτέμβριο. Καθίσταται σαφές πως η ανάπτυξη κινδυνεύει και πάλι να τιναχθεί στον αέρα»

Τι διάολο, γράφουν ελληνικά και σκέφτονται αγγλικά; Development;

3. The process of converting land to a new purpose by constructing buildings or making use of its resources.

Δεν ξέρω η λέξη «ανάπτυξη» να έχει τέτοια σημασία. Καινούργιο φρούτο από την Εσπερία;

My thumb's down. Για την πρόσφατα χιλιομασημένη τσίχλα του «καθίσταται σαφές» θα γκρινιάξω αλλού.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 10, 2017)

Και σκάει το τηλεοπτικό σποτ της Schweppes όλο ατμόσφαιρα και λέει: «Τα κορίτσια κρύβονται. Οι γυναίκες αναζητούν.»

Ναι, το πιάσατε. Hide and seek. Άστο αμετάφραστο το ρημάδι...


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2017)

Δεν έχει σημασία στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, και καλώς το μετάφρασαν. Πρόκειται για διαφημιστικό σλόγκαν, και δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που είχαμε στην Ελλάδα μεταφρασμένα σλόγκαν που δεν βγάζαν και πολύ νόημα αλλά πιάσανε. Και το συγκεκριμένο νόημα βγάζει, κι ας μην κάνει λογοπαιγνιο.


----------



## Themis (May 13, 2017)

Νόθο δεινοσαυράκι ανακάλυψε η Huffington Post: τον _"νοθόσαυρο (nodosaur)"_. Αφού η αναζήτηση απαγορεύεται διά ροπάλου, θα μπορούσε να ψυλλιαστεί κάτι από εκείνο το "d" που δεν ταιριάζει για "θ", άσε που μια στοιχειώδης γνώση ξένης γλώσσας θα βοηθούσε τα μάλα (αγγλ. node, γαλλ. noeud, ιτ. nodo). Η ετυμολογία βέβαια είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί έτοιμη στο πιάτο, π.χ. στο Merriam-Webster: New Latin, from Latin _nodus_ node, knot + New Latin _-saurus_. Η πλάκα είναι ότι nothosaurus υπήρξε, αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον nodosaurus και μάλιστα έζησε πιο παλιά απ' αυτόν (κάτι ψιλά, γύρω στα 120 εκατομμύρια χρόνια). Ελληνική απόδοση δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει, αλλά υποθέτω ότι θα παραμείνει αμετάφραστος (νοδόσαυρος) και όχι π.χ. οζόσαυρος. Αυτό όμως δεν έχει τόση σημασία. Με τρώει η αγωνία αν, μέχρι να ανακαλύψουν και άλλοι το δεινοσαυράκι, θα το έχει υιοθετήσει κάποιος χριστιανός και θα έχουν πάψει να το λένε μούλικο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 13, 2017)

Στο _*Δεινόσαυροι: το πλήρες βιβλίο*_ όντως το _Nodosaurus _το έχω αποδώσει _Νοδόσαυρος_. Μόλις έπιασα το βιβλίο στα χέρια μου για να βεβαιωθώ, έκανε μία κι ανοιξε μόνο του... στον _Νοθόσαυρο (Nothosaurus)_. 

Σας το κάνουν και σας αυτό τα βιβλία;


----------



## sarant (May 13, 2017)

Ώστε δεν είναι _νωδός_ ο νοδόσαυρος


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Στο _*Δεινόσαυροι: το πλήρες βιβλίο*_ όντως το _Nodosaurus _το έχω αποδώσει _Νοδόσαυρος_. Μόλις έπιασα το βιβλίο στα χέρια μου για να βεβαιωθώ, έκανε μία κι ανοιξε μόνο του... στον _Νοθόσαυρο (Nothosaurus)_.



Ελπίζω να μη θέλεις να πεις ότι ο επιμελητής άλλαξε τον _νοδόσαυρο_ σε _νοθόσαυρο_, γιατί το αγγλικό βιβλίο του Steve Parker, όπως είδα στην Αμαζόνα, έχει και _Nodosaurus + nodosaurids_ και _Nothosaurus + nothosaurs_.

Σας διέφυγε ωστόσο μια άλλη γκάφα: ο Πάπυρος έχει σχετική εγγραφή με -ω-: _νωδόσαυρος_.

*νωδόσαυρος* ο
_ζωολ. _απολιθωμένο γένος ερπετών.
ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ: [Νόθο αντιδάνειο συνθ., πρβλ. αγγλ. _nodosaurus _< λατ. _nodus _«ρόζος, εξόγκωμα» + σαύρα).

Αυτό κι αν είναι νόθο: διότι ο νωδός δεν έχει δόντια και θα είχε μεγάλες αντιρρήσεις ο νοδόσαυρος να τον πούνε φαφούτη.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2017)

sarant said:


> Ώστε δεν είναι _νωδός_ ο νοδόσαυρος



Με πρόλαβες!


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2017)

Και για να λυθεί κι αυτή η απορία:

These wider plates were covered in *regularly arranged bony nodules, which give the animal its scientific name*. It had four short legs, five-toed feet, a short neck, and a long, stiff, clubless tail. The head was narrow, with a pointed snout, *powerful jaws, and small teeth*.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nodosaurus


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 13, 2017)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να μη θέλεις να πεις ότι ο επιμελητής άλλαξε τον _νοδόσαυρο_ σε _νοθόσαυρο_, γιατί το αγγλικό βιβλίο του Steve Parker, όπως είδα στην Αμαζόνα, έχει και _Nodosaurus + nodosaurids_ και _Nothosaurus + nothosaurs_



Όχι όχι, τους έχουμε και τους δύο. Με τον επιμελητή είχαμε στενή συνεργασία, δεν θα μου έκανε τέτοια κουτσουκέλα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 17, 2017)

Κυκλοφορούν δημοσιεύματα, σύμφωνα με τα οποία ένα φρικαλέο διαδικτυακό παιχνίδι ονόματι "blue whale" εξωθεί έφηβες στην αυτοκτονία και είναι ήδη υπεύθυνο για πολλούς θανάτους. Δεν θα σχολιάσω περισσότερο το ίδιο το «παιχνίδι», γιατί ό,τι και να πω λίγο θα είναι. Σίγουρα πάντως η ιστορία αποτελεί υπενθύμιση ότι, είτε συμβαίνει όντως κάτι τέτοιο είτε όχι, το διαδίκτυο απαιτεί προσοχή.

Ο λόγος που αναφέρω το θέμα εδώ είναι γλωσσικός: σε αντίθεση με το άρθρο τού παραπάνω συνδέσμου, η πιο συνηθισμένη μετάφραση στον ελληνικό τύπο (και στην τεράστια ψηφιακή παρασκιά του) είναι «μπλε φάλαινα», παρά το γεγονός ότι "blue whale" στα αγγλικά είναι η γνωστή _γαλάζια φάλαινα_, και το όνομα σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση αναφέρεται άμεσα στο συγκεκριμένο κήτος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 24, 2017)

_Home sapiens_. Όπως λέμε home cinema.



Όσο τον Γκρεκοπίθηκο (_Graecopithecus_) ας τον πούμε Ελλαδοπίθηκο βρε παιδιά, να γίνουμε όλοι μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα. Ποιος τον θυμάται τώρα τον _Helladopithecus_, σάματις θα έρθει να διαμαρτυρηθεί; Βέβαια αυτό το λέει ολόκληρος επίκουρος καθηγητής του τμήματος Γεωλογίας του ΕΚΠΑ (στο 1:03 σε βίντεο που βρίσκεται σε ανάρτηση του facebook, στο παρακάτω λινκ, από το οποίο και το δεύτερο screenshot) οπότε μπορεί να έχω εγώ κάπου λάθος. Mπορεί κάτι να άλλαξε στην ταξινομική στο μεταξύ - αν και δεν φαντάζομαι να ταυτίστηκαν αυτά τα δύο είδη. Διαβάζω  *εδώ* ότι όχι μόνο είναι άλλο είδος αλλά απέχουν μεταξύ τους και καμιά δεκαριά εκατομμύρια χρόνια. Μάλλον ο καθηγητής δεν το πολυσκέφτηκε εκείνη την ώρα ή του φάνηκε ότι "δεν τρέχει και τίποτα" να κάνουμε μια ελεύθερη απόδοση του ονόματος στο πόδι και δεν θυμόταν ότι το άλλο όνομα είναι κατειλημμένο.

Όλα αυτά via Ελληνικά Hoaxes στο facebook.

Όσο για τον clickbait τίτλο "ο πρώτος _Homo sapiens_ πιθανόν να ήταν Έλληνας" δεν ξέρω από πού να τον πιάσω, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν είναι γλωσσικό και μπορώ να αφήσω το θέμα και να τραβάω απλώς τα μαλλιά μου. Αν ήμουν καλή στο φώτοσοπ, πάντως, θα έβαζα στον _Graecopithecus_ την περικεφαλαία του Κολοκοτρώνη κι ένα μπεγλέρι.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Για να μην κολλήσουμε στον... Γκρέκο μασκαρά, ας πούμε επίσης ότι η σωστή μεταγραφή πρέπει να είναι *Γραικοπίθηκος*. Ο Γραικός ήταν ελληνική λέξη πριν γίνει το Græcus των Ρωμαίων.

Π.χ. στα _Μετεωρολογικά_ του Αριστοτέλη:

ᾤκουν γὰρ οἱ Σελλοὶ ἐνταῦθα καὶ οἱ καλούμενοι τότε μὲν Γραικοὶ νῦν δ' Ἕλληνες.

Περισσότερα εδώ:
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γραικός


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2017)

Τι ψυχή έχουν 260 χιλιόμετρα; Ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος... Η Πάτρα της Αθήνας. 

Now that I've dropped out, why is life dreary, dreary?
Answer my weary query, Timothy Leary, dearie

Manchester, England, England, across the Atlantic Sea
And I'm a genius, genius, I believe in God
And I believe that God believes in Claude
That's me






We starve, look at one another, short of breath
Walking proudly in our winter coats
Wearing smells from laboratories
Facing a dying nation of moving paper fantasy
Listening for the new told lies
With supreme visions of lonely tunes


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2017)

Καλύτερα αυτό, όχι το Let the Sunshine In.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 24, 2017)

Πέτυχα κάπου στην τηλεόραση τίτλο «κατά τη διάρκεια της συναυλίας», παρά το γεγονός ότι η βόμβα έσκασε κοντά στην έξοδο ενώ έφευγε ο κόσμος (για να μεγιστοποιηθεί ο αριθμός των θυμάτων). Πρώτα τα γράφουν αυτά και μετά διαβάζουν τα τηλεγραφήματα; Ή δεν τα διαβάζουν καθόλου;


Είναι μάλλον άδικο να φέρνω τα (άφθονα) μαργαριτάρια τού τοπικού τύπου εδώ, δεδομένων των περιορισμένων μέσων του, αλλά μερικές φορές δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ:

Στην άμεση αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς προχώρησαν συνεργεία του ΟΠΠΑΠ σε τμήμα της στέγης του κολυμβητηρίου. Όπως τονίζεται σε ανακοίνωση του ο πρόεδρος του Οργανισμού Θεόδωρος Παυλίδης, από τις εργασίες δεν επηρεάστηκε η εύθυμη λειτουργία του κολυμβητηρίου.
_Ολύμπιο Βήμα_, σημερινό άρθρο (αν και για κάποιον λόγο δεν βάζουν ημερομηνίες)

Έτσι, για να ευθυμήσουμε.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2017)

nickel said:


> Καλύτερα αυτό, όχι το Let the Sunshine In.
> ...



Μα αυτό που έβαλα είναι το Manchester, England, England (μαζί με το Flesh Failures του οποίου τους στίχους πρόσθεσα κάτω από το βίντεο, γιατί μου φάνηκαν ταιριαστοί: Facing a dying nation of moving paper fantasy, listening for the new told lies, with supreme visions of lonely tunes) χωρίς το Let the Sunshine In (που αν το ήθελα μαζί, θα το τσιτάριζα από εκεί). Κι έβαλα αυτό το reprise, τη δεύτερη εμφάνιση του τραγουδιού στο τέλος της ταινίας, επειδή η σκηνή αυτή ήταν για μένα συγκλονιστική όταν την πρωτοείδα και έχει καλύτερο βίντεο. As Donnie Dacus would say, I got Hair. 



daeman said:


> ...



Hair, flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 24, 2017)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Για να μην κολλήσουμε στον... Γκρέκο μασκαρά, ας πούμε επίσης ότι η σωστή μεταγραφή πρέπει να είναι *Γραικοπίθηκος*. Ο Γραικός ήταν ελληνική λέξη πριν γίνει το Græcus των Ρωμαίων.


Έτσι. :up: Κι έλεγα να το πω αλλά ξεχάστηκα.

Και το homo => home παίζει να ήταν καμιά αυτόματη διόρθωση που τους ξέφυγε. 
Αλλά κι εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ γιατί έβγαζε γέλιο.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... Και το homo => home παίζει να ήταν καμιά αυτόματη διόρθωση που τους ξέφυγε.
> Αλλά κι εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ γιατί έβγαζε γέλιο.



But it's (supposed to be) homegrown; just not too sapient.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 24, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και το homo => home παίζει να ήταν καμιά αυτόματη διόρθωση που τους ξέφυγε.



Καμιά φορά γίνεται κι επίτηδες.


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2017)

Δεν είναι γλωσσικό μαργαριτάρι αλλά θα το πω εδώ για να καταλάβουμε ίσως γιατί γίνονται τέτοια:
Σε χτεσινή συζήτηση είπα ότι η Αγγλία είναι συνηθισμένη στις βόμβες (αν και όχι αυτοκτονίας) και στην αυξημένη ασφάλεια γιατί παλιότερα ο ΙΡΑ έβαζε μία το μήνα- και ανέφερα το Μάντσεστερ και το Λονδίνο, 1996. 
Και μου λέει κάποιος Δεν είναι το ίδιο, τα τωρινά είναι αποτέλεσμα της αποικιοκρατικής πολιτικής της Αγγλίας στο παρελθόν. 
Βζμπόινγκ! Διότι το ιρλανδικό πρόβλημα ήταν τί;


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2017)

daeman said:


> Μα αυτό που έβαλα είναι το Manchester, England, England



Μόνο στον τίτλο. Έχουν κάνει λάθος στον τίτλο. Είναι ίδιο άλλωστε με το παλιότερο, απλώς αρχίζει λίγο πριν τους στρατιώτες που βαδίζουν και τραγουδούν. Αυτό.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2017)

nickel said:


> Μόνο στον τίτλο. Έχουν κάνει λάθος στον τίτλο. Είναι ίδιο άλλωστε με το παλιότερο, απλώς αρχίζει λίγο πριν τους στρατιώτες που βαδίζουν και τραγουδούν. Αυτό.



Δίκιο έχεις, ακούγεται στο 1:53 αυτού του βίντεο μόνο η στροφή:

Manchester, England, England, across the Atlantic Sea
And I'm a genius, genius, I believe in God
And I believe that God believes in Claude
That's me

ενώ αυτό που έβαλες είναι το τραγούδι με τον τίτλο που συζητάμε, στην πρώτη πράξη της ταινίας όπου γνωρίζει ο Κλοντ τους μαλλιάδες.

Πάω να ξεσκονίσω το βινύλιο. Επανάληψις μήτηρ μαθήσεως, εκτός αν την προλάβει η κόρη της, η Λήθη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 26, 2017)

Συμβαίνει τώρα στο κανάλι της βουλής. Το τζαμί της Κόρδοβας αντι για Μεσκίτα (τέμενος) έγινε Μοσκίτο (κουνούπι).


----------



## Themis (Jun 22, 2017)

Ανησύχησα με τη γλωσσική αμφιταλάντευση, αλλά ανακουφίστηκα που τελικά η μπίλια έκατσε στη λογιοσύνη: το ους, του ου:up:. Ο έχων ώτα ακούειν ακουέτω.
Το αιθουσαίο σύστημα περιλαμβάνει τους αισθητηριακούς υποδοχείς του *εσωτερικού αυτιού*, τα προσληπτικά συστήματα του εγκεφαλικού στελέχους και της παρεγκεφαλίδας και την επίδραση αυτών των συστημάτων μέσα στον εγκέφαλο (Ayres 1979). Το αιθουσαίο σύστημα ρυθμίζεται από τα συστήματα του *έσω ου* και μας βοηθά να κινούμαστε στον χώρο.
http://www.proseggisi.gr/συστημα-αιθουσαιο/


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2017)

...
Τυφλός τα τ' ώτα, τον τε νουν, τα τ' όμματ' εστι. 
Ους εστι και εις ουν απελεύσει. Ους εν τω πολλώ το ευ, ους ου γαρ οίδασιν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2017)

Στο έσω ου παθαίνεις έσω ουίτιδα άραγε;

Εμπρός και στα ο βους, του βου (και του γου και του δου),


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2017)

SBE said:


> Στο έσω ου παθαίνεις έσω ουίτιδα άραγε;


:lol:


SBE said:


> Εμπρός και στα ο βους, του βου (και του γου και του δου),


Ζήτα και θα λάβεις: Κων/νος Καραμανλής ο Βους :-D


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Ζήτα και θα λάβεις: Κων/νος Καραμανλής ο Βους :-D



Αυτή η χρήση είναι νομίζω εμφανισιακός και λοιπός χαρακτηρισμός. :twit:
(ένας γνωστός μου παλιά, όταν ακόμα η πρωθυπουργία του ΚΚ2 δεν ήταν ούτε πιθανότητα, ένας γνωστός μου που τον είχε γείτονα τον αποκαλούσε μοσχαροκεφαλή- ο γείτονας ήταν ΝΔ παρεμπιπτόντως, οπότε δεν ήταν πολιτικά υποκινούμενο το σχόλιο)


----------



## sarant (Jun 22, 2017)

SBE said:


> Αυτή η χρήση είναι νομίζω εμφανισιακός και λοιπός χαρακτηρισμός. :twit:
> (ένας γνωστός μου παλιά, όταν ακόμα η πρωθυπουργία του ΚΚ2 δεν ήταν ούτε πιθανότητα, ένας γνωστός μου που τον είχε γείτονα τον αποκαλούσε μοσχαροκεφαλή- ο γείτονας ήταν ΝΔ παρεμπιπτόντως, οπότε δεν ήταν πολιτικά υποκινούμενο το σχόλιο)



Και για τον βασιλιά Κωνσταντίνο είχε ειπωθεί το ασεβές Βους, και πιο πριν για τον Γεώργιο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2017)

Από in.gr:

Την διενέργεια έρευνας για τα συσσωρευμένα σκουπίδια που επί μέρες έχουν κατακλύσει τους δρόμους της Αθήνας διέταξε ο προϊστάμενος της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Ηλίας Ζαγοραίος.

Ο εισαγγελέας διέταξε τη διενέργεια προκαταρκτικής εξέτασης με σκοπό να διερευνηθεί το ενδεχόμενο διάπραξης *αυτεπαγγέλτως διογκώμενων αδικημάτων* που συνδέονται με τη ρύπανση του περιβάλλοντος και την πιθανότητα κινδύνου για τη δημόσια υγεία.​
Αν και νομίζω ότι αυτή η αισχρή κατάσταση πρόκειται για «αυτεπαγγέλτως διογκούμενα αδικήματα» (  ), νομίζω ότι ο συντάκτης ήθελε να γράψει «διωκόμενων» αλλά του προέκυψε... φροϊδικό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2017)

To ακόλουθο το πέτυχα στο ΦΒ, που δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε σημασία, αλλά αφού πρόκειται για αθλητική ομάδα και επίσημη σελίδα συλλόγου μπορούμε να είμαστε αυστηρότεροι με τους πρωταθλητές νεανίδες. 

*Πρωταθλητές Ελλάδος οι Νεάνιδες μας!*


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2017)

*Πολύνεκρη επίθεση στην Δαμασκό με 9 νεκρούς*

Φυσικά, θα προτιμούσα μια διατύπωση λιγότερο πλεοναστική, π.χ. «Βομβιστική επίθεση στη Δαμασκό με 9 νεκρούς». Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι «Πολύνεκρη επίθεση στη Δαμασκό με 9 σορούς» και παρηγοριέμαι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2017)

Δεν είναι ελαφρώς οξύμωρο το πολύνεκρο όταν οι νεκροί δεν είναι καν διψήφιος αριθμός; Δηλαδή αν πέσει ένα αεροπλάνο τι θα είναι; Και γενικά πώς ορίζεται ο πολύνεκρος;


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2017)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι ελαφρώς οξύμωρο το πολύνεκρο όταν οι νεκροί δεν είναι καν διψήφιος αριθμός; Δηλαδή αν πέσει ένα αεροπλάνο τι θα είναι; Και γενικά πώς ορίζεται ο πολύνεκρος;



Ο χαρακτηρισμός _πολύνεκρος_ θα μπορούσε ίσως να χρησιμεύσει στην αρχική κάλυψη κάποιου δυστυχήματος κτλ, όταν δεν υπάρχει ακόμα σαφής αντίληψη για τον αριθμό των θυμάτων. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση το επίθετο είναι ασαφές και δεν έχει θέση σε δελτίο ειδήσεων.


----------



## peacock (Jul 18, 2017)

Πέρα από όλα τα υπόλοιπα, ούτε καν «σχρατς».


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2017)

Τί χρώμα είναι το Πούρο;


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2017)

SBE said:


> Τί χρώμα είναι το Πούρο;



Εξαρτάται από το τι καπνό φουμάρει ο κατασκευαστής ή πωλητής: 

*Double Claro* - Light green to yellow shade wrapper also called Candela. It is achieved by a heat-assisted quick-drying process. Such wrapper is characterized by a very mild flavor and slightly sweet taste.

*Claro *- Light tan wrapper. To achieve this color, tobacco is usually grown under shade tents, leaves are picked before they mature and are quickly air-dried. As a rule claro cigars are mild and smooth because the wrapper does not make an impact to the flavor.

*Natural *- Light brown to brown, also called colorado claro, often sun-grown wrappers. They result in a fuller bodied flavor if compared to the Claro.

*Colorado *- Medium-brown to reddish dark brown. Usually shade-grown and robust and rich in flavor.

*Colorado Maduro* - Dark brown, aromatic and rich medium flavor. The color shade is between Colorado and Maduro.

*Maduro *- Very dark reddish-brown to almost black. It is achieved either by "cooking" the leaves in a pressure chamber, or fermenting them for a longer period of time in very hot conditions. The wrapper usually sweet and indicates a strong flavor.

*Oscuro *- The darkest maduro wrapper, almost black. It means that the leaf was left on the plant and fermented the longest. The cigars are characterized by a full-bodied flavor. As a rule such wrappers are of Nicaraguan, Mexican or Brazilian origin.

http://www.cigars4dummies.com/cigar-basics/cigar-colors.html


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 19, 2017)

Συμπυκνωμένο μάθημα ετυμολογίας είναι αυτή η ανάρτηση: όλα τα λατινικά μαζεμένα – χωρίς να ξεχνάμε το ίδιο το _puro_. Μάλιστα μεταφέρονται άνετα και στα αγγλικά, μολονότι με μια μικρή μετατόπιση στο νόημα των περισσοτέρων: _clear, natural, coloured, mature, obscure, pure_. Τα λατρεύω κάτι τέτοια.

Ως προς το παπούτσι, πάλι... Τελικά εννοούσε το χρώμα _taupe_, μια καφε-γκρίζα απόχρωση (Grey with a tinge of brown) που μια μεγάλη βιομηχανία χρωμάτων κήρυξε «χρώμα τής χρονιάς» για το 2017. Εγώ μάλλον θα παραμείνω με το περσινό χρώμα, _Alabaster_...


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2017)

...τέτοιου είδους μορφώματα, τέτοιου είδους *οάσεις* σπατάλης...

Ευτυχώς που οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες είναι... κολάσεις φειδούς και εξοικονόμησης χρημάτων. :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 22, 2017)

Aυτή τη στιγμή παίζει στην τηλεόραση το πρώτο επεισόδιο της σειράς _The Big Bang Theory_. (Για τρίτη φορά; Τέταρτη; Έβδομη στην εβδόμη;) Οι δύο συγκάτοικοι έχουν μόλις συστηθεί με τη νέα τους γειτόνισσα, και ο Λέοναρντ ενδιαφέρεται να τη γνωρίσει καλύτερα. Αντιγράφω τον σχετικό διάλογο από εδώ:

Leonard: I’m going to invite her over. We’ll have a nice meal and chat.
Sheldon: Chat? We don’t chat. At least not offline.
Leonard: Well it’s not difficult, you just listen to what she says and then you say something appropriate in response.
Sheldon: To what end?

Οι υπότιτλοι για την τελευταία ατάκα θα περίμενε κανείς να γράφουν «Για ποιο λόγο;» [_sic_] ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Αντ' αυτού: «Σε ποιο χρήστη;»

(Μπορούμε επίσης να συζητήσουμε αν βγαίνει το νόημα χωρίς να αποδοθεί το _chat_ ως «τσατάρουμε», αλλά αυτό είναι δευτερεύον.)


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2017)

Το βρήκα κάπου στα διαδίχτυα και συνοδευόταν από το σχόλιο: «Μπορεί το βιβλίο να γαμάει και να δέρνει, αλλά, ρε φίλε...»

Στη γροθιά του Σούπερμαν. Άλλο νγκ κι άλλο ντ, και δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να χρεωθεί σαν φροϊδικό ή σαν τυπογραφικό το ολίσθημα. Όπως θα έγραφε και το κόμικ: «Νγκ, νγκ!». Duh...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 26, 2017)

Έχει κι άλλες παραξενιές αυτή η σελίδα. Εγώ κοντοστάθηκα πρώτα στα εισαγωγικά για το «επιστημονικής φαντασίας». Λες και είναι καμιά καινούργια ετικέτα, ρε παιδί μου, που δεν την ξέρει ο κόσμος. Ή μήπως διαφωνεί ο συγγραφέας με την κατάταξη;


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2017)

To Εντερπράις κανένας δεν το είδε; Μόνο τους Κλίντον, ε;


----------



## Earion (Jul 26, 2017)

Πφφφφφ! Αισχρή τραμπική προπαγάνδα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2017)

SBE said:


> To Εντερπράις κανένας δεν το είδε; Μόνο τους Κλίντον, ε;



Λες, ε; Μπρίκια κολλάμε;  Να 'ξερες πόσες ώρες απ' τη ζωή μου έχει φάει άδικα η γραφή του Εντερπράιζ σε υπότιτλους του Σταρ Τρεκ: Εντερπράις ο ένας, Έντερπραϊς ο άλλος, Έντερπραϊζ ο τρίτος, «Όχι! Enterprise!» ο τέταρτος, «Ναι, αλλά με πλάγια!» ο παράλλος, κι εγώ να τραβάω τα μυτερά μου αφτιά.

Και μάλιστα με δύο τόνους, παρακαλώ: «Έντερπράις». Enter Price, Vincent Price. 
Εδώ που τα λέμε, ο Βίνσεντ Πράις θα ήταν τέλειος Κλίνγκον, αλλά δεν του έκατσε ποτέ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 26, 2017)

Πώς δεν το 'γραψε «Έντελβάις»... Εκεί μετά πάμε για τελείως διαφορετικό ταξίδι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2017)

Δεν μας έφταναν όλοι αυτοί οι academics που προάγονται σε ακαδημαïκούς, έχουμε τώρα και την *academia*, τον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο, να γίνεται «ακαδημία». Σε κείμενο (κλειστό στους περαστικούς) για την εξέλιξη της ηλιθιότερης εξόδου όλων των εποχών, του Brexit, διάβασα το παρακάτω:

Αλλά και στην ακαδημία, έναν ακόμη τομέα στον οποίο η Βρετανία έχει προβάδισμα σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη (οι Βρετανοί έχουν τέσσερα πανεπιστήμια στην πρώτη δεκάδα, οι Γερμανοί ούτε ένα στα πρώτα πενήντα)…
https://insidestory.gr/article/brexit-allagi-klimatos


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2017)

Προσπαθώ να διαβάσω το _Adults in the Room_ του Βαρουφάκη. Δεν με εμποδίζουν μόνο οι δουλειές και τα άλλα διαβάσματα, αλλά και ο μέσος όρος της (τουλάχιστον) μίας μπαρούφας ανά σελίδα που με εκνευρίζει.

Ακόμα δεν έχω φτάσει ούτε καν στη σελίδα που λέει:
At that point Alexis grew angry. ‘The first thing I shall do as prime minister is demand Stournaras’s resignation. I will drag him from the central bank *kicking and screaming* if need be.’ Pappas offered a number of even more drastic solutions to this problem.

Έγινε ένα από τα θέματα συζήτησης ο τρόπος έξωσης του Στουρνάρα, αυτό το «kicking and screaming», αλλά δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω εδώ την αξιοπιστία των αφηγήσεων του ανθρώπου που κάναμε (κάνανε) υπουργό οικονομικών (και που προβλέπεται να ζητήσει να γίνει και πρωθυπουργός μας). 

Γλωσσικά θέλω να το δω. Ποιος είναι ο «kicking and screaming» της απειλής Τσίπρα; Οι δημοσιογράφοι μεταφράζουν το αγγλικό κείμενο, μια και δεν έχουμε ακόμα ελληνικό βιβλίο και ελληνικούς διαλόγους όπως υποτίθεται ότι τους θυμάται ο τέως υπουργός. Τι διαβάζουμε στα ρεπορτάζ;

Η ηπιότερη «λύση», που ο ίδιος ο μετέπειτα πρωθυπουργός πρότεινε για το «πρόβλημα» Στουρνάρα, ήταν να πετάξουν τον κεντρικό τραπεζίτη ουρλιάζοντας και κλωτσώντας. Τι θα ήταν, λοιπόν, «δραστικότερο» από τις κλωτσιές;
http://www.kathimerini.gr/920947/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/giannhs-stoyrnaras-kyyelh
Ίσως πάλι γεννιέται η απορία: Ποιος ουρλιάζει και κλοτσάει;

Κι αν χρειαστεί θα τον διώξω από την κεντρική τράπεζα με φωνές και κλωτσιές.
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/35192...ha-petaxo-exo-ton-stoyrnara-me-tis-klotsies-i

…και αν χρειαστεί, θα τον σύρω από την κεντρική τράπεζα κλοτσηδόν και ουρλιάζοντας…
http://www.thetoc.gr/politiki/artic...oti-tha-diwksei-me-tis-klwtsies-ton-stournara

Λυπάμαι, αλλά θα έχει δίκιο να έρθει ο Βαρουφάκης και να πει ότι οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν έχουν ιδέα από αγγλικά και του αποδίδουν πράγματα που δεν έχει πει.

Το αγγλικό κείμενο έχει τον Τσίπρα να λέει ότι θα έσερνε τον Στουρνάρα έξω από την κεντρική τράπεζα *με τον Στουρνάρα να ουρλιάζει και να κλοτσάει*. Το «kicking and screaming» εκφράζει την αντίσταση που προβάλλει κάποιος ο οποίος υφίσταται τη βίαιη έξωση. Αυτό στην κυριολεκτική απόδοση. Υπάρχει και η μεταφορική, που λέει ότι ο Τσίπρας θα τον έδιωχνε από την τράπεζα κακήν κακώς, με το στανιό. Όπως λέει το λεξικό Longman:

*kicking and screaming*
protesting violently or being very unwilling to do something 
_The company was dragged kicking and screaming into the 21st century._
http://www.ldoceonline.com/dictionary/kicking-and-screaming

Οφείλω να επισημάνω ότι τα αγγλικά του βιβλίου είναι πολύ καλά. Σχεδόν σε παρασύρουν να σεβαστείς και τις μπαρούφες που γράφει ο τέως.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2017)

nickel said:


> Οφείλω να επισημάνω ότι τα αγγλικά του βιβλίου είναι πολύ καλά. Σχεδόν σε παρασύρουν να σεβαστείς και τις μπαρούφες που γράφει ο τέως.



Χωρίς να αμφιβάλλω ότι μιλάει αγγλικά καλά, να πω μόνο ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι το έγραψε κάποιος ghost writer ή το έφτιαξε και το ρετουσάρισε κάποιος editor με πείρα στο πώς γράφονται τα πολιτικά απομνημονεύματα και πέρασε κι από δέκα διορθωτές. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η εκδοτική Random House να έβγαζε βιβλίο μη-λογοτεχνικό που δεν έχει ψειριστεί για τη γραμματική, το συντακτικό και την ορθογραφία ή που ο μέσος αγγλόφωνος αναγνώστης θα το έβρισκε φολκλόρ για τα λάθη του. 

(αν προσέξεις μάλιστα θα δεις ότι τα προηγούμενα βιβλία του είναι από άλλο εκδότη, τη Vintage, που βέβαια όλοι είναι μία εταιρία, αλλά η αλλαγή έχει να κάνει με το αντικείμενο)


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2017)

Όσο για το τι είπε ο Τσίπρας, επειδή το «κακήν κακώς» δεν το βλέπω να είναι στο λεξιλόγιό του, το πιο πιθανό είναι να είπε ότι θα τον πετάξει με τις κλωτσιές ή κάτι παρεμφερές, το οποίο καθ' οδόν μεταφράστηκε ελεύθερα στο πιο παραστατικό. Άλλωστε γραμμένο για την τέρψη μας είναι, δεν είναι λέξη προς λέξη μεταφορά της συζήτησης για επιστημονική ανάλυση, αλλιώς δεν θα ακολουθούσε η φράση "Pappas offered even more drastic solutions", που έχει το χιούμορ της.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2017)

Αν και έγραψα «Οφείλω να επισημάνω ότι τα αγγλικά του βιβλίου είναι πολύ καλά», δεν εννοούσα με κανέναν τρόπο ότι δεν είναι τα αγγλικά του Βαρουφάκη. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το έγραψε άλλος (αρκεί να πω ότι το ύφος του τέως υπουργού ξεχειλίζει σε όλο το βιβλίο που έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα). Πέρασε κάποια (ελαφρά, φαντάζομαι) επιμέλεια (από τον νεαρό επιμελητή WIll Hammond, σύμφωνα με την ταυτότητα του βιβλίου). Ενδιαφέρον έχει, στην αρχή του βιβλίου, ένα σημείωμα για την ακρίβεια των παραθεμάτων (_A Note on Quoted Speech_). Συμφωνώ ότι είναι πιο πιθανό να είπε ο Τσίπρας «Θα τον πετάξω έξω με τις κλοτσιές», αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε την ελληνική έκδοση για να έχουμε το ακριβές (κατά Βαρουφάκη) παράθεμα και όχι τη δική μας αυθαίρετη μετάφραση της μετάφρασης.


----------



## rogne (Aug 4, 2017)

SBE said:


> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η εκδοτική Random House να έβγαζε βιβλίο μη-λογοτεχνικό που δεν έχει ψειριστεί για τη γραμματική, το συντακτικό και την ορθογραφία ή που ο μέσος αγγλόφωνος αναγνώστης θα το έβρισκε φολκλόρ για τα λάθη του.



Με μικρή καθυστέρηση, ας εκφράσω τις επιφυλάξεις μου για το παραπάνω. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο πληθαίνουν τα σημεία και τα τέρατα που βλέπω σε μη λογοτεχνικά βιβλία μεγάλων αγγλοαμερικάνικων εκδοτικών. Μαθαίνω κιόλας από έγκυρες πηγές (που λέμε) για τη διαδικασία επιμέλειας-διόρθωσης (μέσω ατελιέ κάπου στη νοτιοανατολική Ασία...) που περνάνε πια τέτοια βιβλία σε τέτοιους εκδοτικούς, και δεν είναι ν' απορεί κανείς. Νομίζω ότι ο έξτρα κόπος του συγγραφέα ή/και μεταφραστή, μαζί με έναν εξωτερικό επιμελητή-διορθωτή της εμπιστοσύνης του συγγραφέα ή/και μεταφραστή, είναι πλέον ό,τι καλύτερο μπορείς να περιμένεις ακόμα και σε αυτά τα βιβλία (όπως περίπου συμβαίνει και στα δικά μας). Και να εύχεσαι το "ατελιέ" μερικές χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα μακριά να μην έχει κάνει το θαύμα του.

ΥΓ. Γενικό σχόλιο το προηγούμενο, όχι ειδικά για τη Random House.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2017)

Nίκελ, οι ομοιότητες με τα προηγούμενα βιβλία του Βαρουφάκη μπορεί απλά να οφείλονται στο ότι όλα είχαν τον ίδιο επιμελητή/ διορθωτή (ή και ghost writer). 
Ο λόγος που έχω επιφυλάξεις για όλα είναι γιατί έχουμε το παράδειγμα των 50 Αποχρώσεων, το οποίο δημοσιεύτηκε πρώτα ονλάιν και μετά, όταν η συγγραφέας απόκτησε εκδότη, ρετουσαρίστηκε αρκετά, απ' ό,τι λένε, αλλά όχι 100% γιατί θα ήταν εμφανές ότι δεν το είχε γράψει ο ίδιος άνθρωπος. Επίσης θα περίμενα σε περιπτώσεις βιβλίων κάποιας φίρμας (και δεν αναφέρομαι στο Βαρουφάκη) η επιμέλεια θα είναι πιο εντατική απ' ό,τι σε κάτι που ίσως δεν πιστεύουν ότι θα έχει την ίδια προσοχή. 

Σημ. Μόλις έκανα ένα ψάξιμο στο Γκουγκλ και ο Γουιλ Χάμοντ, που δεν θα τον έλεγα νεαρό, τριαντάρης είναι και έχει μια δεκαετία στον ίδιο εκδοτικό οίκο, είχε ασχοληθεί και με το προηγούμενο βιβλίο του Βαρουφάκη.


----------



## sarant (Aug 7, 2017)

Στο ιστολόγιό μου επισημάνθηκε προ ολίγου ένα λάθος σε υποτίτλους από χτεσινή εκπομπή (χωρίς άλλα στοιχεία):

– She was high on crack at the time.
– Ήταν ψηλά στη ρωγμή του χρόνου.

Ποιητικότατο!


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2017)

Αναρωτιέται κανείς ψηλά σε τι αγνάντευε ο μεταφραστής...


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2017)

nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ ότι είναι πιο πιθανό να είπε ο Τσίπρας «Θα τον πετάξω έξω με τις κλοτσιές», αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε την ελληνική έκδοση για να έχουμε το ακριβές (κατά Βαρουφάκη) παράθεμα και όχι τη δική μας αυθαίρετη μετάφραση της μετάφρασης.



Η απόδοση θα μπορούσε να είναι και «Θα τον βγάλω έξω σηκωτό» για το «kicking and screaming». Αν πάντως ο Τσίπρας είπε «Θα τον πετάξω έξω με τις κλοτσιές», τότε έχει μεταφραστικό λάθος ο Βαρουφάκης, εντάξει;


----------



## rogne (Aug 7, 2017)

sarant said:


> Στο ιστολόγιό μου επισημάνθηκε προ ολίγου ένα λάθος σε υποτίτλους από χτεσινή εκπομπή (χωρίς άλλα στοιχεία):
> 
> – She was high on crack at the time.
> – Ήταν ψηλά στη ρωγμή του χρόνου.
> ...



Πού είσαι, Δαεμάνε;


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2017)

rogne said:


> Πού είσαι, Δαεμάνε;



Στη ρωγμή του φάραγγα της Σαμαριάς, μπαλώνω ένα χάσμα 30 χρονώ που είχα να βρεθώ εδώ.  
Μα δε θωρώ να μ' έχετε ανάγκη, μια που αυτό θα έβαζα κι εγώ, εύλογα κι αναμενόμενα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2017)

Ξεσηκωμένο από τα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Παίζει πλάνο από ψηλά στον μαραθώνιο γυναικών στο παγκόσμιο του Λονδίνου. Σε μια διασταύρωση, γράφει στο δρόμο “KEEP CLEAR”. Λέει ο ΕΡΤ-φωνητής: Να κι ένα σύνθημα “μείνε καθαρός” γραμμένο με μεγάλα γράμματα στον δρόμο.​
Πώς δεν ανέλυσε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο *clean *(=καθαρός, καλοπλυμένος, παστρικός) και το *clear* (=καθαρός, μακριά από ναρκωτικά και ντόπες)!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 13, 2017)

Τώρα το είδα αυτό, αν και είναι από την πρώτη Ιουνίου:

*Άρχισε η κατασκευή του μεγαλύτερου τηλεσκοπίου του κόσμου* (_Real.gr_)

Τέθηκε ο θεμέλιος λίθος του ευρωπαϊκού Υπερβολικά Μεγάλου Τηλεσκοπίου (European Extremely Large Telescope-ELT), που άρχισε να κατασκευάζεται στην έρημο Ατακάμα της Χιλής και τα οποίο θα αποτελέσει τμήμα του Ευρωπαϊκού Νοτίου Αστεροσκοπείου (European Southern Observatory-ESO).

Θα υπέθετε κανείς ότι υπερβολικά μεγάλο τηλεσκόπιο είναι εκείνο στην Κίνα, για το οποίο δυσκολεύονται να βρουν άνθρωπο να το διευθύνει, και που ίσως αποδειχθεί λιγότερο χρήσιμο απ' ό,τι ελπίζουν οι κατασκευαστές του...


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2017)

nickel said:


> Παίζει πλάνο από ψηλά στον μαραθώνιο γυναικών στο παγκόσμιο του Λονδίνου. Σε μια διασταύρωση, γράφει στο δρόμο “KEEP CLEAR”. Λέει ο ΕΡΤ-φωνητής: Να κι ένα σύνθημα “μείνε καθαρός” γραμμένο με μεγάλα γράμματα στον δρόμο.​



Γιατί ως γνωστόν εδώ στην Εσπερία δεν γράφουμε συνθήματα στους τοίχους αλλά στο δρόμο. Να, εδώ έξω από το σπίτι μου γράφει στο δρόμο με μεγάλα γράμματα STOP, κοινώς, σταμάτα να χρησιμοποιείς αναβολικά, και άλλες βλαβερές ουσίες. Λίγο πιο κάτω γράφει ONE WAY κοινώς, ένας είναι ο δρόμος, αυτός της αρετής. Παραπέρα στη διασταύρωση λέει LOOK RIGHT κοινώς, κοιτάμε μόνο δεξιά, δεν ψηφίζουμε αριστερά (ε, ναι, τί να κάνουμε, έχουν και πολιτική προτίμηση οι γκραφιτάδες).


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Τέθηκε ο θεμέλιος λίθος του ευρωπαϊκού Υπερβολικά Μεγάλου Τηλεσκοπίου (European Extremely Large Telescope-ELT), που άρχισε να κατασκευάζεται στην έρημο Ατακάμα της Χιλής και τα οποίο θα αποτελέσει τμήμα του Ευρωπαϊκού Νοτίου Αστεροσκοπείου (European Southern Observatory-ESO).



Προτείνω να το πούμε: το Ευρωπαϊκό και-γαμώ-τα-τηλεσκόπια, η Ευρωπαική τηλεσκοπάρα, το γιγαντοτηλεσκόπιο κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2017)

SBE said:


> Προτείνω να το πούμε: το Ευρωπαϊκό και-γαμώ-τα-τηλεσκόπια, η Ευρωπαική τηλεσκοπάρα, το γιγαντοτηλεσκόπιο κλπ.



Εγώ πάλι προτείνω να αρχίσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε την έκφραση «Ευρωπαϊκό Εξαιρετικά Μεγάλο» για οτιδήποτε θέλουμε να διαφημίσουμε εκτός Ευρώπης (αλλά και στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, πριν βγει στον κόσμο όπου δεν θα υπάρχουν Ευρωπαϊκά Εξαιρετικά Μεγάλα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2017)

Πιο σωστό θα ήταν βέβαια το Εξαιρετικά Μεγάλο Ευρωπαϊκό Τηλεσκόπιο, αλλά «το ΕΜΕΤ» ρε φίλε; Δεν λέει...
Το Υπέροχα Μεγάλο Ευρωπαϊκό Τηλεσκόπιο;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 14, 2017)

Αν το «εξαιρετικά μεγάλο τηλεσκόπιο» καταλήξει να είναι γενικός όρος για ολόκληρη κατηγορία παρατηρητηρίων (και ενδέχεται να είναι ήδη), τότε το «ευρωπαϊκό» θα πρέπει να μείνει στην αρχή. Άρα Ε-ΕΜΤ, στα πρότυπα του E-ELT.


----------



## Irini (Aug 19, 2017)

Μιας και έχω [email protected] οι ανακοινώσεις μου έρχονται στα ελληνικά. Πλήθος συντακτικών (κυρίως) λαθών. Επειδή το έβαλα όλο το έκανα σπόιλερ να μην πιάνει όλη την οθόνη.



Spoiler



Αγαπητέ χρήστη του Yahoo, 

Η Yahoo είναι πλέον μέρος της "Oath", μιας εταιρείας ψηφιακών και κινητών μέσων, με περισσότερες από 50 επωνυμίες επωνυμίες παγκοσμίως (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των Yahoo, HuffPost, Engadget, TechCrunch, Moviefone και Makers), και μέλος της οικογένειας εταιρειών της Verizon εργαζόμαστε για να διαμορφώσουμε το μέλλον των μέσων ενημέρωσης. H Oath έχει ως στόχο τη δημιουργία μιας παθιασμένης και αφοσιωμένης κοινότητας χρηστών αναπτύσσοντας περιεχόμενο και προϊόντα που εμπνέουν και διασκεδάζουν τον κόσμο. 

Ως μέρος της αποστολής μας, αρχής γενομένης στις 18 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017, είναι να κοινοποιήσουμε κάποιες πληροφορίες του χρήστη στην Oath και την οικογένεια των εταιρειών Verizon. Η κοινοποίηση αυτών των πληροφοριών γίνεται με σκοπό την επιχειρηματική ενοποίηση, έτσι ώστε ο νέος οργανισμός της Oath, που περιλαμβάνει τις εταιρείες αυτές, να τις χρησιμοποιήσει για να σας προσφέρει πιο εξατομικευμένες διαφημίσεις, συναρπαστικό περιεχόμενο, καινοτόμα προϊόντα καθώς και για άλλους αναλυτικούς σκοπούς, σύμφωνα με τις πολιτικές ιδιωτικού απορρήτου που τις διέπουν. Η Yahoo μπορεί επίσης να λάβει παρόμοια δεδομένα σχετικά με εσάς από τους οργανισμούς της Oath και της Verizon. 

Ο τύπος των πληροφοριών του χρήστη που είναι πιθανόν να κοινοποιηθούν στην Oath και εντός της οικογένειας των εταιρειών Verizon είναι ο ίδιος τύπος πληροφοριών που χρησιμοποιούσε στο παρελθόν η Yahoo για να προσφέρει κορυφαία για τον κλάδο προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες. Σε αυτές περιλαμβάνονται πληροφορίες του λογαριασμού σας, όπως οι πληροφορίες της εγγραφή σας (δηλαδή, το όνομά σας, η διεύθυνση του email και η ηλικία σας), τα ενδιαφέροντά σας, ο τύπος των υπηρεσιών που χρησιμοποιείτε, τα ID των cookie και των συσκευών, διευθύνσεις IP, πληροφορίες τοποθεσίας και πληροφορίες των δραστηριοτήτων στους δικούς μας ιστότοπο, το λογισμικό και άλλες υπηρεσίες καθώς και άλλες πληροφορίες που συλλέγουμε σχετικά με εσάς όπως περιγράφονται στην Πολιτική απορρήτου. 

Το απόρρητό σας είναι σημαντικό για εμάς. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίον η Yahoo και η Oath προστατεύει τις προσωπικές σας πληροφορίες και ποια δεδομένα κοινοποιούνται τρίτα μέρη έξω από αυτές Oath και την οικογένεια των εταιρειών Verizon δεν έχει αλλάξει. Η Yahoo EMEA Όροι παροχής υπηρεσιών και Πολιτική απορρήτου συνεχίζουν να ισχύουν, όταν βρίσκεστε σε έναν ιστότοπο Yahoo, χρησιμοποιείτε μια εφαρμογή Yahoo ή αλληλεπιδράτε με τα προϊόντα, τις υπηρεσίες ή τις τεχνολογίες μας. 

Η ενσωμάτωση της Yahoo στον νέο οργανισμό της Oath είναι μια διαδικασία που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη. Διαχειριζόμαστε με προσοχή τα δεδομένα σας κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της μεταβατικής περιόδου και θα σας ενημερώσουμε σύμφωνα με την Yahoo EMEA Πολιτική απορρήτου όταν προκύψουν επιπλέον σημαντικές αλλαγές. 

Για να μάθετε περισσότερα σχετικά με ποιες πληροφορίες είναι πιθανόν να κοινοποιηθούν και τις προτιμήσεις που έχετε στην διάθεσή σας για να διαχειριστείτε τις πληροφορίες σας, παρακαλούμε ελέγξτε τις Συχνές ερωτήσεις.


----------



## Eddie (Aug 22, 2017)

Στο Originals στο Netflix, η γνωστή εταιρεία "δολοφόνος" της γλώσσας μεγαλούργησε ξανά. Ο Michael the Destroyer έγινε Aντιτορπιλικός...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 22, 2017)

Παίζει μήπως και ο Τομ Καταδρόμ;


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Παίζει μήπως και ο Τομ Καταδρόμ;



:up: Συμπρωταγωνιστούν: ο Τζος Θωρηκτός και ο Xιθ Ναυαρχίδ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 22, 2017)

Φιλική συμμετοχή: η διάσημη τραγουδίστρια Υποβρυάνα. ;)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 24, 2017)

Ταινία που παίζει τώρα στο Σταρ: _Ένα ταξίδι 30,5 μέτρα μακριά_ (_The Hundred-Foot Journey_). Οικογένεια Ινδών μεταναστών ανοίγει εστιατόριο σε ένα χωριό της Γαλλίας, σε απόσταση μόλις 100 ποδών από ένα άλλο εστιατόριο που είναι μάλιστα βραβευμένο με αστέρι Μισελέν. Όπως φαίνεται και από το σενάριο, τη μέτρησαν την απόσταση, αλλά δεν δίνεται έμφαση στον ακριβή αριθμό, και το εκατό είναι αρκετά στρόγγυλο. Γιατί να μην το κάνουν «30 μέτρα μακριά»;


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2017)

Μπράβο που σ' ενόχλησε κι εσένα. Κάποιοι βέβαια είδαμε την ταινία σε πρώτη προβολή...

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...φράσεις-τίτλων&p=231011&viewfull=1#post231011


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 25, 2017)

Κι αναρωτιόμουν αν υπήρχε πιο κατάλληλο νήμα γι' αυτό...


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2017)

*Ιταλία: Απελάσεται Μαροκινός που φώναξε δημόσια «Αλλάχου Ακμπάρ»*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/924452/ar...i-marokinos-poy-fwna3e-dhmosia-allaxoy-akmpar

Υποθέτω ότι ο τιτλατζής που ξέρει τα ανώμαλα ρήματα λείπει ακόμα σε διακοπές.

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL.../lexica/search.html?start=10&lq=απελα&sin=all


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2017)

nickel said:


> *Ιταλία: Απελάσεται Μαροκινός που φώναξε δημόσια «Αλλάχου Ακμπάρ»*
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/924452/ar...i-marokinos-poy-fwna3e-dhmosia-allaxoy-akmpar



Και γίνεται απελάτης. 






Οθονιά για του λόγου το αληθές, διότι απελεύσεται η ώρα η ενάτη. Έρχεται και απέρχεται και μετά παρέρχεται.


----------



## sarant (Aug 30, 2017)

nickel said:


> *Ιταλία: Απελάσεται Μαροκινός που φώναξε δημόσια «Αλλάχου Ακμπάρ»*
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/924452/ar...i-marokinos-poy-fwna3e-dhmosia-allaxoy-akmpar
> 
> Υποθέτω ότι ο τιτλατζής που ξέρει τα ανώμαλα ρήματα λείπει ακόμα σε διακοπές.
> ...



Aρχικά μάλιστα ήταν "Απελάσετε" και μετά το... διόρθωσαν.

Αν κρίνουμε από το "παρελάζει", θα περιμέναμε "απελάζεται"


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2017)

Διάβασα με καθυστέρηση, σχεδόν μπαγιάτικα, τα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια και ξεκαρδίστηκα με το νόμισμα πληρωμής του πιεστικού ταξιτζή.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2017/09/02/meze-286/

http://www.reporter.com.cy/police/a...stirio-epitag-70-000-se-akatallilo-nomisma121

Στη σχετική κάλυψη της είδησης από τον κυπριακό ιστότοπο έμαθα και μια λέξη όχι τόσο... καινούργια:

Μάλιστα, ο ταξιτζής επιχείρησε να την καταθέσει και στην τράπεζα την επιταγή, ωστόσο «έφαγε πόρτα», λόγω της επίχαμης λέξης που αναγραφόταν.

Η λέξη έχει τουλάχιστον 50 ευρήματα. Να ένα στην Καθημερινή:

Η επίχαμη ανακοίνωση της ΟΝΝΕΔ που προκάλεσε την διαμάχη ανέφερε:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/902600/ar...nned-me-aformh-anakoinwsh-gia-ton-mpelogiannh

Μια τόσο εκφραστική λέξη δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένη. :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 7, 2017)

Βρίσκω τον εαυτό μου για κάποιον λόγο στην ελληνική υπηρεσία του TRT, και πετυχαίνω τίτλο «Ο πρόεδρος Ερντογάν συζήτησε την κατάσταση των Μουσουλμάνων Ροχίνγκια με τον ηγέτη της Μιανμάρ». Παραξενεύομαι, γιατί τον πρόεδρο της χώρας δεν τον λες «ηγέτη» – διακοσμητικός είναι. Πατάω λοιπόν να δω:

Τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τον ηγέτη της Μιανμάρ Αούνγκ Σαν Σούου Κίι, είχε ο πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας Ρετζέπ Ταγίπ Ερντογάν για τα δρώμενα στο κρατίδιο Αρακάν. [...] Οι δύο άνδρες έκαναν μια γενική εκτίμηση της κατάστασης και αντάλλαξαν απόψεις για τον τρόπου επίλυσης της κρίσης και ανθρωπιστικής μεταφοράς στην περιοχή.

Έχω διαβάσει απόψεις ότι η εξουσία μεταμόρφωσε τη Σου Κι, αλλά τόσο πια...

(Αρχικά δεν μου φάνηκε αρκετά ενδιαφέρον το λάθος ώστε να το βάλω εδώ, αλλά αυτό το δημοσιογραφικό κλισέ «οι δύο άνδρες» πραγματικά το ανέδειξε...)


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2017)

H Σου Κι δεν είναι πρόεδρος της Μιανμαρ λόγω συνταγματικού κωλύματος και έχει φτιάξει για τον εαυτό της μια νεά θέση, κάτι σαν σούπερ-ηγέτιδα, όπως λέμε σούπερμαν, κι ο πρόεδρος είναι κάποιος διακοσμητικός. 
Όντως, την μεταμόρφωσε η εξουσία.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 7, 2017)

Μα αυτό ακριβώς λέω: είδα «τον ηγέτη της Μιανμάρ» στον τίτλο και υπέθεσα ότι δεν αναφερόταν στη Σου Κι αλλά στον πρόεδρο (ίσως τηρώντας κάποια προσχήματα λόγω κυβερνητικής γραμμής ή δεν ξέρω 'γώ). Συνήθως το πρώτο μου ένστικτο όταν διαβάζω κάτι είναι να μην υποθέσω ότι μια από τις πιο γνωστές αρχηγούς κυβερνήσεως στον κόσμο άλλαξε γένος. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 9, 2017)

Μερικά μαργαριτάρια από τον υποτιτλισμό ενός και μόνο επεισοδίου του _The Big Bang Theory_ στο Star:

- I beg to differ = Μ' αρέσει να διαφέρω (!)
- knock up one of the Olsen sisters = να δείρει (το knock up από το knock out έχει μια μικρή διαφορά, όπως και να το κάνουμε...)
- raise the roof = να ανεβάσουμε τον πήχη (ενώ από τα συμφραζόμενα φαίνεται σαφώς ότι εννοεί «να ξεσαλώσουμε»)
- suck face = (νόμισε ότι είναι μουσικό συγκρότημα και το άφησε στα Αγγλικά, παρόλο που λίγο παρακάτω δηλώνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι "there is no sucking face"!)
- 2008NQsub17 = 2008NQ κάτω των 17 (! - εδώ που κάνει μπαμ ότι πρόκειται για κωδική ονομασία, θεώρησε καλό να το μεταφράσει...)
- brown rice = μαύρο ρύζι (φαίνεται δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ για καστανό).

Μπράβο εκεί στο Star, συνεχίστε έτσι!


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2017)

Εγώ το ρύζι μαύρο το ξέρω πάντως, οπότε το τελευταίο δεν είναι λάθος. 
Ομοίως μαύρο ψωμί, μαύρο αλεύρι, κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2017)

Εκεί που μου τη σπάει πάντως είναι που δεν πιάνουν οι μεταφραστές τις αναφορές στα πολιτιστικά. 
Τώρα που ήμουνα Ελλάδα π.χ. πέτυχα σε ένα πρόγραμμα σκηνή που εμφανίζεται ένας εμφανίσιμος νεαρός, πολύ φτιαγμένος κλπ., και λέει ο ένας ηθοποιός: What's with the kid from Twilight?, αναφερόμενος προφανώς στο εφηβικό βαμπιρικό κινηματογραφικό σίριαλ και τους εμφανίσιμους βουτυρομπεμπέδες ηθοποιούς του. 
Ο υποτιτλιστής το έκανε: Τι τρέχει με τον νεαρό από τη Ζώνη του Λυκόφωτος;

ΥΓ. Δεν έχουμε την αποκλειστικότητα σε αυτό. Μου έχουν τύχει αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι στο Μπιμπισί που ο υποτιτλιστής δεν έχει πιάσει καθόλου την αναφορά στον Φελίνι, καθώς και πιο πρόσφατα σε ένα ιταλικό σίριαλ που ο "κακός" δηλώνει υπηκοότητα Μαυροβούνιο, και γίνονται διάφορες αναφορές στα ιταλικά ότι οι δράστες είναι Σλάβοι. Εμένα μου φάνηκε προφανές μετά από λίγο ότι οι "Σλάβοι" ήταν οι πρώην Γιουγκοσλάβοι, αλλά για τον υποτιτλιστή δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα να γράψει ότι ο Χ είναι Σλάβος, όχι Ρώσος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 11, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Μπράβο εκεί στο Star, συνεχίστε έτσι!


Εγώ θα πω και τα ηθικοπλαστικά / συντεχνιακά μου τώρα: όταν οι τιμές που δίνουν οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού για τα δωρεάν ιδιωτικά και για τα κρατικά κανάλια είναι τα μισά απ' όσα δίνουν για τα συνδρομητικά και το ένα τρίτο απ' όσο δίνουν οι εταιρείες εξωτερικού για αντίστοιχες δουλειές, και όταν, ασχέτως συγκρίσεων, τα ποσά που δίνουν δεν επαρκούν για να επιβιώσει κανείς και να καλύψει τα πάγια έξοδά του, ποιος επαγγελματίας περιμένετε να δεχτεί τέτοιες αναθέσεις; Φυσικά κι έχουν ευθύνη τα κανάλια, που νομίζουν ότι με τρεις δεκάρες "γίνεται η δουλειά", αλλά και οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού που για να καταφέρουν να μειοδοτήσουν κόβουν τα έξοδά τους από εκεί που δεν τους πονάει - δηλαδή από την αμοιβή του υποτιτλιστή. Και για το αποτέλεσμα ουδείς σκοτίζεται - ούτε καν οι θεατές, πολύ φοβάμαι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2017)

Τσίμπησα έναν ενδιαφέρον ορθογραφικό στον χτεσινό Κασιμάτη και είναι ενδιαφέρον επειδή μια κάποια διάδοση την έχει.

...Ενοχλήθηκε και, επιπλέον, προβληματίστηκε ο υπουργός Παιδείας διότι, όπως **υπεννόησε*, δεν χρειαζόταν προσφυγή στην καταστολή...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/926452/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/to-rwmaleo-kinhma-kai-oi-xrhseis-toy

Πάνω από 1.500 *υπεννόησα / *υπεννόησε / *υπεννόησαν.
https://www.google.gr/search?q="υπεννόησα"+OR+"υπεννόησε"+OR+"υπεννόησαν"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Υπάρχει _εννοώ / εννόησε_, αλλά δεν υπάρχει *_υπεννοώ_. Δεν χρειάζεται καν η αύξηση του _υπενόησε_. Αρκεί το *υπονόησε*. Όπως _προνόησε, παρανόησε, κατανόησε, μετανόησε, επινόησε_. Υπάρχει και _παρεννοώ / παρεννόησε_, έτσι για να μπερδεύεται ο κόσμος.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2017)

nickel said:


> ...
> Πάνω από 1.500 *υπεννόησα / *υπεννόησε / *υπεννόησαν.
> https://www.google.gr/search?q="υπεννόησα"+OR+"υπεννόησε"+OR+"υπεννόησαν"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



Μην ανησυχείς, τελικά είναι 134. Αλλά για κασιματιές θα μιλάμε τώρα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 19, 2017)

Να ξεφουσκώσει το σουφλέ, να γρομπιάσει η μπεσαμέλ, να κιτρινίσουν οι μες και να χαλάσει η περμανάντ όλων όσων γράφουν "Αμαλία Χερνάντεζ" αντί για "Αμάλια Ερνάντες".


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2017)

Καλά το επίθετο, γιατί τόσο μένος κατά του εξελληνισμού του μικρού ονόματος;


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2017)

Δεν υπερασπίζομαι το μένος :) αλλά στις μέρες μας θέλει τσαγανό για να επιλέξει κανείς τον εξελληνισμό. Εδώ φτάσαμε ν' ακούμε για την Τερίζα Μέι. (Φαντάζεσαι, SBE, τι ευκαιρίες έχουν χαθεί; Πενέλοπι Κρουζ, Πενελόπ Φιγιόν (όπως λένε την Ουαλή οι Γάλλοι) ....).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 20, 2017)

SBE said:


> Καλά το επίθετο, γιατί τόσο μένος κατά του εξελληνισμού του μικρού ονόματος;


Με το επίθετο τα έχω, το μικρό όνομα απλώς έτυχε να πηγαίνει πακέτο. :) Ίσα-ίσα που είμαι φαν του εξελληνισμού. 

Jokes apart, ούτε και το επίθετο είναι τόσο τρομερό θέμα πια. Εδώ έχουμε κοτζάμ Ζαπάτα και κοτζάμ Πιζάρο (αν κι αυτός έχει πάθει μια παλινόρθωση ).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Να ξεφουσκώσει το σουφλέ, να γρομπιάσει η μπεσαμέλ, να κιτρινίσουν οι μες και να χαλάσει η περμανάντ όλων όσων γράφουν "Αμαλία Χερνάντεζ" αντί για "Αμάλια Ερνάντες".


Εδώ έχουν εκδοθεί βιβλία με Χόρχε Αμάντο, μέχρι και η ελληνική βίκι αυτό γράφει, τα νεύρα μου!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 20, 2017)

Στα πορτογαλικά πώς προφέρεται το _Jorge_ – «Ζόργκε»;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2017)

Ζόρζ(ε), με παχιά τα «ζ» :) Κάποιοι εκδοτικοί έχουν διορθώσει το λάθος σε πιο πρόσφατες εκδόσεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 20, 2017)

Εσείς οι Πορτογάλοι το θέλετε το ζου σας, εμείς οι Ισπανοί είμαστε τσεβδοί. 
Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, αν κάποιος ξέρει πότε και πώς και κυρίως γιατί η Ισαβέλ Αγιέντε έγινε Ιζαμπέλ Αλιέντε, θα του χρωστάω χάρη. Έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια. Υποθέτω ότι οι πρώτες μεταφράσεις έγιναν μέσω άλλης γλώσσας. Και καλά το λι τρώγεται, σε κάποιες περιοχές το προφέρουν όντως έτσι, άντε πες και το μπ ότι είναι άποψη, αλλά το ζ δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2017)

Μα ... δεν είναι συγγενής ή κάτι τέτοιο του προέδρου Σαλβαδόρ Αλλιέντε (από τότε που το όνομα γραφόταν με δύο λάμδα);


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2017)

Είναι ανιψιά του. @Μελάνη: προφανώς λόγω επιροής των αγγλικών. Εξάλλου κι άλλος ένας γνωστός Βραζιλιάνος έχει μεταφραστεί κατά κόρον από τα αγγλικά στο παρελθόν :) Αλλά να μεταγράφεις βραζιλιάνικο όνομα με βάση τα ισπανικά, Χεσούς!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 20, 2017)

Ναι, ανιψιά του. Δεν έχω θέμα με το Αλ(λ)ιέντε / Αγιέντε, ούτε με τον Λιόσα / Γιόσα. 
Η προφορά του LL παίζει από περιοχή σε περιοχή.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 20, 2017)

Εσείς, κορίτσια, δεν έχετε ασχοληθεί και τόσο με τη μπάλα για να έχετε χορτάσει με τους διάφορους Χούλιο Σέζαρ. :) :) :)


----------



## Themis (Sep 21, 2017)

τα έσοδα από το αλάτι που _*παράγετο*_ από τη λίμνη - http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2017/09/21/yuncheng-salt-lake_n_18057086.html?utm_hp_ref=greece
Ούτε _παραγόταν_ ούτε _παρήγετο_. Ομολογώ ότι αυτή η ημιτρισχιλιετής με μπερδεύει.

Αντιθέτως, φρονώ ότι μια δίχρωμη λίμνη ηλικίας 50 εκατομυρίων χρόνων αναντίρρητα δικαιούται να περιέχει _*θεϊκό*_ νάτριο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2017)

...
Από το ίδιο: «Σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς, η ροζ της πλευρά περιέχει τη χημική ουσία dunaliella salina, η οποία ευθύνεται για την αλλαγή του χρώματος από το αρχικό πράσινο σε ροζ.»

Μόνο που η_ Dunaliella salina _δεν είναι χημική ουσία, είναι μικροοργανισμός. Το λογιοπρεπές «σχηματίσθηκε» τούς μάρανε.

Αλλά μετά το θεϊκό νάτριο τι να πούμε εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί; Μοντιέ νατριούχε!

I huffed and I puffed and blew the HuffPost away.


----------



## sarant (Sep 22, 2017)

Ανεξάντλητο είναι αυτό το άρθρο. 
Παρατηρώ πως στη φράση 
"Η λίμνη είναι μία από τις τρεις λίμνες-νησιά παγκοσμίως που περιέχουν θεϊκό νάτριο"
σταθήκατε μόνο στο, ομολογουμένως θεϊκό, θεϊκό νάτριο, και προσπεράσατε τις λίμνες-νησιά.

Πώς μπορεί μια λίμνη, έστω κι αν περιέχει θεϊκό νάτριο, να είναι νησί;

Είναι απλό, το πρωτότυπο έλεγε 
The lake is one of the three *inland* salt lakes with sodium sulfate in the world.
δηλαδή εσωτερικές αλμυρές λίμνες, όχι λιμνοθάλασσες.
Ε, μεταξύ φίλων τι ειναι ένα γράμμα;


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2017)

Και μετά τα γλωσσικά έγινε και στους αριθμούς ένα λαθάκι: όχι απλά σε πενήντα εκατομμύρια χρόνια, σε πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια ανεβάζει την ηλικία της η ιστοσελίδα απ’ όπου ψάρεψε την πηροφορία και τις εικόνες το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ (και απ’ όπου το πήρε η huffpost): http://www.gettyimages.com/event/co...ctober-2-2016-in-yuncheng-picture-id611947966.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 23, 2017)

Το άρθρο δημιουργεί περισσότερες απορίες απ' ό,τι λύνει. Όταν γράφει ότι η διχρωμία «διαρκεί πολλά χρόνια και αλλάζει μόνο τον χειμώνα, όταν η λίμνη στεγνώνει», εννοεί ότι το καλοκαίρι είναι πολυετές όπως στο Γουέστερος;

Το έψαξα λίγο, και το φαινόμενο μοιάζει να επαναλαμβάνεται σε ετήσια βάση, κρίνοντας από αυτό το άρθρο και εκείνα στα οποία παραπέμπει. Το ίδιο φαινόμενο εμφανίζεται και στη λίμνη Ουρμία* του Ιράν, μια περίπτωση οικολογικής καταστροφής παρόμοια με εκείνη της Αράλης, αν και λιγότερο γνωστή. Συμπτωματικά, έμαθα πρώτη φορά για τη συγκεκριμένη λίμνη πριν από τρεις ημέρες, από την κεντρική σελίδα της αγγλικής Βικιπαίδειας.

*Βρίσκω πολλά «Ούρμια» στο διαδίκτυο, ίσως από τα αγγλικά. Ή μήπως είναι αυτό το σωστό; Στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια που έχω στο σπίτι αναφέρεται μόνο μια πόλη «Ούρμια ή Ουρομίγιε». Θα το έψαχνα περισσότερο, αλλά πρέπει να φύγω.


----------



## Themis (Sep 23, 2017)

sarant said:


> Πώς μπορεί μια λίμνη, έστω κι αν περιέχει θεϊκό νάτριο, να είναι νησί;


Απλό. Λίμνη = νησίδα νερού ανάμεσα σε στεριά. Νησί = νησίδα στεριάς ανάμεσα σε νερό. Άρα λίμνη και νησί είναι αντίθετα.
Εφάρμοσε τώρα την αρχή του θεϊκού Ηράκλειτου περί ενότητας των αντιθέτων...


----------



## Irini (Sep 23, 2017)

Λίμνη- νησί εύκολο. Αν είσαι ταυροκαρχαρίας και βλέπεις τον κόσμο με υδάτινη ματιά τότε οι λίμνες είναι νησιά. Καταγγέλλω την κριτική ως τρανταχτό δείγμα speciesism.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2017)

Irini said:


> Λίμνη- νησί εύκολο. Αν είσαι ταυροκαρχαρίας και βλέπεις τον κόσμο με υδάτινη ματιά τότε οι λίμνες είναι νησιά. Καταγγέλλω την κριτική ως τρανταχτό δείγμα speciesism.



Θειδμόθ, θειδμόθ, Θπιθιθιδμόθ!  *speciesism = ειδισμός*


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2017)

...
"A «casino gate» shakes the government after the revelations by «Parapolitika» newspaper that Defence Minister Panos Kammenos was visited a casino during his official trip in London gabling thousands pounds on roulette.

The revelations provoked fury over tha parties of opposition witch asked explanations by Defence Minister an Greek Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras.
[...]"

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500163597

Αγγλικά άνευ διδασκάλου, σύνταξης και σπελτσέκα.

Tha parties of opposition witch? Which witch? F..k da parties an' burn dat witch!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 23, 2017)

Κάποια παρανόηση έγινε εδώ. Ο Καμμένος δεν τα έπαιξε στη ρουλέτα τα λεφτά· τα εναέτωσε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2017)

... gabling and garbling.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2017)

Το λάθος δεν είναι σοβαρό, αλλά είναι από εκείνα που δεν μπορείς να εξηγήσεις. Κάποιος σκέφτηκε ότι λείπει μια λέξη από τη διατύπωση, αλλά πήγε και την πρόσθεσε σε λάθος μέρος; Και έτσι το ένα λάθος έγινε δύο; Ας πούμε ότι έφτιαξαν έναν καλό κουίζ: Βρείτε τη λέξη που μπήκε στο λάθος μέρος. Η λύση κρυμμένη από κάτω.

Πέρασαν δύο χρόνια και κάτι μήνες από τότε που ο πρώην υπουργός Πολιτισμού Νίκος Ξυδάκης παρουσίασε αυτό που η «Αυγή» (5.6.2015) είχε χαρακτηρίσει «Ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο για ξένες κινηματογραφικές επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα». «Εχουμε πλήθος αιτήσεων κάθε χρόνο για κινηματογραφικά γυρίσματα», είχε πει ο κ. Ξυδάκης. «Με την απλοποίηση των διαδικασιών και τη μεταφορά τους στις κατά τόπους εφορείες αρχαιοτήτων θα προχωρούν ταχύτερα οι αδειοδοτήσεις, υπό την προϋπόθεση, βεβαίως, ότι θα διασφαλίζεται το εκάστοτε μνημείο με την παρακολούθηση των γυρισμάτων από αρχαιολόγους και φύλακες, ενώ θα υπάρχουν και ασφαλιστήρια συμβόλαια». Με την ίδρυση υπηρεσίας Film Commission θα συντονίζεται η υποστήριξη στις ξένες παραγωγές ώστε η Ελλάδα να αποτελέσει συμφέρουσα και ελκυστική τοποθεσία για τους κινηματογραφιστές, είχε πει ο πρώην υπουργός κι από τότε –δυστυχώς– δεν επικράτησε σιωπή. Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι ακούμε ότι κάποια ξένη παραγωγή που φυσιολογικά έπρεπε να προβάλλει την Ελλάδα, και να φέρνει λεφτά στον τόπο, γυρίστηκε στην αλλοδαπή. Αυτό έγινε και με το «Mama Mia ΙΙ». Η πρώτη ταινία είχε γυριστεί στη Σκόπελο και το νησί ακόμη έχει οικονομικό διάφορο από τα προ δεκαετίας γυρίσματα. Η δεύτερη πήγε Κροατία. Γιατί; Δεν ξέρουμε και υπάρχει κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/928032/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/kyvernhsh-toyristwn​


Spoiler



Με την ίδρυση υπηρεσίας Film Commission θα συντονίζεται η υποστήριξη στις ξένες παραγωγές ώστε η Ελλάδα να αποτελέσει συμφέρουσα και ελκυστική τοποθεσία για τους κινηματογραφιστές, είχε πει ο πρώην υπουργός κι από τότε –δυστυχώς– δεν επικράτησε σιωπή. Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι ακούμε ότι κάποια ξένη παραγωγή που φυσιολογικά έπρεπε να προβάλλει την Ελλάδα, και να φέρνει λεφτά στον τόπο, γυρίστηκε στην αλλοδαπή. Αυτό έγινε και με το «Mama Mia ΙΙ». Η πρώτη ταινία είχε γυριστεί στη Σκόπελο και το νησί ακόμη έχει οικονομικό διάφορο από τα προ δεκαετίας γυρίσματα. Η δεύτερη πήγε Κροατία. Γιατί; Δεν ξέρουμε και *δεν* υπάρχει κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2017)

Διαβάζω: 
Έλα Χαγκς: «Προτίμησα το πορνό από τη Νομική»

Κι αναρωτιέμαι ποιος λέει του Χαγκς να έρθει και πού να πάει. Πάω στο άρθρο:

"Η Έλα Χαγκς (Ella Hughes) δραστηριοποιείται επαγγελματικά στον χώρο των ταινιών για ενήλικες."

Νόμιζα ότι δεν είναι και τόσο άγνωστο το επίθετο Χιούζ (Hughs).


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2017)

Έλα, Χαγκς, στον τόπο σου!


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2017)

SBE said:


> Διαβάζω:
> Έλα Χαγκς: «Προτίμησα το πορνό από τη Νομική»
> 
> Κι αναρωτιέμαι ποιος λέει του Χαγκς να έρθει και πού να πάει. Πάω στο άρθρο:
> ...



Their Freudian slip is showing. Hugs, kisses, and whatever comes along. Parapraxis.

In general use, the term 'Freudian slip' has been debased to refer to any accidental slips of the tongue. Thus many examples are found in explanations and dictionaries which do not strictly fit the psychoanalytic definition.

For example: She: 'What would you like—bread and butter, or cake?' He: 'Bed and butter.'


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 27, 2017)

SBE said:


> Νόμιζα ότι δεν είναι και τόσο άγνωστο το επίθετο Χιούζ (Hughs).



Θα συμφωνήσω, αλλά έχω ένα ερώτημα να θέσω: «Χιούζ» ή «Χιουζ»; Εγώ προτιμώ το δεύτερο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Θα συμφωνήσω, αλλά έχω ένα ερώτημα να θέσω: «Χιούζ» ή «Χιουζ»;



Αν προφέρεται Χι-ούζ, γράφεται Χιούζ, όπως «του υιού».
Αν προφέρεται μονοκόμματο Χιουζ, γράφεται Χιουζ, όπως «του γιου» ή οι Σιου.
Χιουτζ πρόμπλεμ, γιουτζ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2017)

Nα πω την αλήθεια, δεν το θεωρούσα μονοσύλλαβο, παρόλο που το προφέρω μονοσύλλαβα. Βέβαια, έχουνε και το yuuuuge του αμερικανού προέδρου, το οποίο είναι πολυσύλλαβο.

Όσο για το άλλο ζήτημα, έλα χαγκς, γκρουπ χάγκς όλοι μαζί, και κισιζ όλοι μαζί. Προφανώς ο μεταφραστής με το λόουερ σκέφτηκε ότι μια πορνοστάρ θα έχει όνομα σχετικό με το επάγγελμα*. Βέβαια, το Λίτσα Αγκαλίτσα μάλλον δεν είναι ακριβώς στο πνεύμα του επαγγέλματος, αλλά περί ορέξεως...


----------



## sarant (Sep 28, 2017)

Ένα παλιό που ανέκυψε σήμερα στο μπλογκ αλλά το βάζω και εδώ για να επιληφθεί η Γ.Υ. Νομανσλάνδης. Σε παλιά μετάφραση του Γκιούλιβερ:

Η ομιλία τους είναι ένρινη και λαρυγγική, και η γλώσσα τους προσεγγίζει περισσότερο τα ορεινά ολλανδικά ή γερμανικά, από όσες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες ξέρω, αλλά έχει πολύ περισσότερη χάρη κι εκφραστικότητα. Σχεδόν την ίδια παρατήρηση έκανε ο αυτοκράτορας Κάρολος ο 5ος, όταν είπε ότι αν απευθυνόταν στο άλογό του, θα του μιλούσε ολλανδικά.

Τα ορεινά ολλανδικά είναι High Dutch. Το μεγαλύτερο υψόμετρο της Ολλανδίας είναι 322, στο τριεθνές με το Βέλγιο και τη Γερμανία.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 28, 2017)

:lol::lol::lol:!


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2017)

sarant said:


> ... Τα ορεινά ολλανδικά είναι High Dutch. Το μεγαλύτερο υψόμετρο της Ολλανδίας είναι 322, στο τριεθνές με το Βέλγιο και τη Γερμανία.



Το προφανές, αλλά τέτοια πάσα είναι άχαστη:


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2017)

Πόντιοι στο διάστημα!

(Ειδήσεις του Σκάι, μεσημέρι 11/10/2017)


----------



## rogne (Oct 11, 2017)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2017)

Και ξανά :lol::lol::lol:

Ρε μπας κι έχει σχέση με τον Ροΐδη; :woot:


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2017)

...
«Σύμφωνα με σχετικό σήμα, ο πρώτος δράστης είναι ηλικίας 30-40 ετών, ύψους 1,80 εκατοστά περίπου, αδύνατος, μελαχρινός, αξύριστος (δύο ημερών), με κοντά σκούρα μαλλιά, ο οποίος πιθανόν φορούσε τζιν παντελόνι χρώματος μπλε και λεπτό μπουφάν, χρώματος λευκού.»

http://www.kathimerini.gr/930530/ar...ia-zafeiropoyloy---ton-ektelesan-sto-15-metro

Περίπου τόσος δα. Το «δύο ημερών αξύριστος» δεν ξέρω πώς το είδαν τόσο μικρός που ήταν (ή ακόμα και σε κανονικό μέγεθος), αλλά κάτι θα ξέρουν.


----------



## rogne (Oct 13, 2017)

daeman said:


> Το «δύο ημερών αξύριστος» δεν ξέρω πώς το είδαν τόσο μικρός που ήταν (...), αλλά κάτι θα ξέρουν.



They always do...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 16, 2017)

Λέω να σας προσφέρω ένα δικό μου ολίσθημα για να πάει καλά η εβδομάδα και για να μη μας λένε ότι όλο τους άλλους ξεμπροστιάζουμε. Δεν είναι πολύ πρόσφατο, ούτε βγήκε στον αέρα διότι το έπιασε το δίχτυ ασφαλείας της διόρθωσης, απλά το ξαναθυμήθηκα αυτές τις μέρες. 

Μια μάγισσα με πολλά ονόματα, μεταξύ άλλων Eldritch Queen, έγινε Βασίλισσα Έλντριτς. Προφανώς δεν είχα ξανακούσει τη λέξη, πράγμα κατανοητό, αλλά δεν μου 'κοψε κιόλας ότι αν ήταν όνομα θα έμπαινε μετά από το queen. Δεν βοήθησαν τα κεφαλαία, γιατί όλες της οι επωνυμίες και οι τίτλοι ήταν με κεφαλαία, και την πάτησα την πεπονόφλουδα. Παρακαλώ να καταχωρηθεί στο ληξιαρχείο της Νομανσλάνδης η μεγαλειότατη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2017)

Περίπου όπως η διαβόητη γκουγκλομεταφρασμένη wikipedia.qwika.com μάς έχει παραδώσει μερικές σελίδες με «Βασίλισσα Ellery»! :)

https://www.google.gr/search?q="βασίλισσα+Έλλερυ"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 16, 2017)

nickel said:


> «Βασίλισσα Ellery»!


 Δηλώνω υποτέλεια!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2017)

Σκεφτόμουν ότι αυτοί έπαθαν το αντίθετο από μένα. Σκεφτόμουν επίσης ότι με χαντάκωσε ο Πάλμερ Έλντριτς του Φίλιπ Ντικ. Πάνε τόσα χρόνια που διάβασα το βιβλίο και τόσον καιρό δεν ήξερα ότι το επίθετο του ήρωα σήμαινε κάτι, νόμιζα ότι ήταν απλώς ένα όνομα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 29, 2017)

Οι *θρασύβουλες *πράξεις πατριδοκαπηλίας δεν έχουν χώρο στην ελληνική κοινωνία και εκπαίδευση

http://www.minedu.gov.gr/rss/31188-...-gia-ta-epeisodia-xrysavgiton-sti-santorini-2

θρασύβουλος : θρασύς + βούληση. Καλό. Άλλο ήθελε να πει, αλλά κι αυτό καλό του βγήκε.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 29, 2017)

Θα μπορούσε άραγε να εννοεί κάτι διαφορετικό από «θρασύδειλες»;


----------



## Earion (Oct 29, 2017)

«Θρασύδειλες» ήθελε να πει, αλλά του προέκυψε αλλιώς. Νέα λέξη.

Θρασύβουλας. Σκέψεις μεγάλων ανδρών.


----------



## Themis (Oct 31, 2017)

Το πετρελαϊκό ταμείου του $1 τρισ. της Νορβηγίας αποκάλυψε πριν από δύο χρόνια το *ριζοσπαστικό σχέδιο* να αποκαλύπτει δημόσια πως θα ψηφίζει πριν από τις ετήσιες συνελεύσεις των εταιρειών [...] «*Είναι ένα εργαλείο κοφτερό, αλλά όχι αμβλύ*. Προσπαθούμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε με προσοχή»...
http://www.euro2day.gr/ftcom/ftcom_...otero-ependytiko-tameio-egine-aktivisths.html

Μην κολλάτε στο μπανάλ λάθος πληκτρολόγησης "ταμείου". Κρατηθείτε καλά στη θέση σας και παρατηρήστε ότι το κρατικό επενδυτικό ταμείο της Νορβηγίας χρησιμοποιεί ένα εργαλείο που είναι κοφτερό _αλλά όχι αμβλύ!_ Πώς γίνεται αυτό, απορώ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2017)

Themis said:


> ...χρησιμοποιεί ένα εργαλείο που είναι κοφτερό _αλλά όχι αμβλύ!_ Πώς γίνεται αυτό, απορώ.



Blatantly, to put it bluntly. Όχι από το ft.com, αλλά από το φτου.κωμ.

Αφήνω αυτά εδώ:



Themis said:


> Ο Γιανουκόβιτς *κατηγορεί την αντιπολίτευση για «άμβλυνση της έντασης»* παρά τις ενέργειες της κυβέρνησης και του κοινοβουλίου για την εξεύρεση μιας συμβιβαστικής λύσης στο πολιτικό αδιέξοδο της χώρας.
> Από εδώ.





Costas said:


> Αυτό μου θυμίζει την ιατροδικαστική έκφραση "τραύματα από αμβλύ όργανο" που στοιχηματίζω ότι πολλοί θα φαντάζονται πως είναι ένα μυτερό μαχαίρι...



and I'm ambling away, whistling.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2017)

Από την Αλέξα που μας παράπεμψε ο Νίκελ, βρήκα αυτό εδώ το άρθρο και διαβάζω πάνω πάνω (δεν πήγα πιο κάτω):
_Η ήπια λήθη είναι ένα φυσιολογικό μέρος της γήρανσης._

Είπα να σκεφτώ μαργαριτάρι, αλλά μετά λέω βρε μπας και είναι ιατρικός όρος και δεν τον ξέρω; Τα μόνα ευρήματα είναι από αυτό το άρθρο. 
Οπότε είπα να ψάξω μην είναι γκουγκλτρανσλειτ. Κι εκεί ανακάλυψα ολόκληρο περιβόλι. Λέει το γκουγκλ
Mild forgetfulness= ήπια λησμονία (ναι, ο τόνος είναι στο ι)
Mild amnes (δεν πρόλαβα να γράψω όλη τη λέξη) = τα ποτάμια και ήπια
Moderate forgetfulness= μέτρια ξεχασία (ο τόνος στο ι)
Κλπ κλπ δεν θα σας ταλαιπωρήσω άλλο. 
Την ήπια λήθη την εντόπισα το (κυριολεκτικ΄) mild oblivion. Μόνο που η λήθη είναι λήθη, άσπρο μαύρο. Όχι μέτρια.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 9, 2017)

Έχουμε κυρίως πιάτο για τα μεζεδάκια του sarant  Οι Γάλλοι σκέφτονται να επιβάλουν αυστηρότερες ποινές στους φοροφυγάδες, μεταξύ των οποίων και στέρηση των πολιτικών δικαιωμάτων. Στη στέρηση αυτή θα περιλαμβάνονται και τιμητικές διακρίσεις, όπως π.χ. το δικαίωμα να φέρουν παράσημα που τους έχουν απονεμηθεί (Cela comporte aussi des droits symboliques comme le port d'une décoration.).
Ο δημοσιογράφος του Βήματος, με τα ψιλογαλλικούλια του, κατάλαβε το εξής:

Επιπλέον, η προτεινόμενη νομοθετική ρύθμιση προβλέπει επίσης και τον ηθικό στιγματισμό του φοροφυγάδος. Την υποχρέωση δηλαδή, σε περίπτωση που δεν έχει τιμωρηθεί με στέρηση της ελευθερίας του, να κυκλοφορεί φέροντας ένα χαρακτηριστικό σημάδι που θα καθιστά σαφές σε όσους συναναστρέφεται το φορολογικό έγκλημα στο οποίο έχει υποπέσει. 

Όχι μόνο του φάνηκε λογική η ερμηνεία που έδωσε, αλλά τη διάνθισε κιόλας   
Ορίστε και η οθονιά, για να υπάρχει:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 10, 2017)

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι θα τους απαγορεύουν να φοράνε διακοσμητικά. Τι, λάθος κατάλαβα;

Στο αναμεταξύ, σε κρατικό κανάλι τις προάλλες: "Δόξα τον Θεό". Ε βέβαια, όλοι ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι "το Θεό", αφού το αρσενικό άρθρο κρατάει το νι παντού. Τι, όχι; (και για να αποφύγω τυχόν παρεξηγήσεις, να διευκρινίσω ότι την πρόλαβα τη δοτική εγώ, δόξα τω Θεώ).


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2017)

Προφανως οι Γάλλοι θα τους απαγορέψουν να φοράνε τα παράσημα και τα μετάλλια που τους έχουν απονεμηθεί. Μοντέρνα πράγματα (οι Άγγλοι από την άλλη σ' τα ζητάνε πίσω αν κάνεις κάτι στραβό και τέρμα το παράσημο). 
Ο μεταφραστής από την άλλη, ανάτρεξε σε μεσαιωνικές τιμωρίες.


----------



## rogne (Nov 11, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ο μεταφραστής από την άλλη, ανάτρεξε σε μεσαιωνικές τιμωρίες.



Και χιτλερικές, κομματάκι. Κάλλιο να μην ξέρεις τι ακριβώς κουβαλάει στο μυαλό του ο καθένας...


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2017)

Αυτό το έκλεψα από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου και το εμπλούτισα:

Η ταινία είναι _Ο νεαρός Μαρξ / Le jeune Karl Marx_. Ο Μαρξ και ο Ένγκελς βρίσκονται στο Café de la Régence του Παρισιού, το γνωστό σκακιστικό κέντρο. Παίζουν μια παρτίδα σκάκι και ο Μαρξ απειλεί τον βασιλιά του Ένγκελς με «check», δηλαδή «ρουά» που θα λέγαμε εμείς. Στην επόμενη κίνηση τού κάνει ματ. Στους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο, το ματ το αποδίδει σωστά ο υποτιτλιστής, αλλά για το «ρουά» λέει «έλεγχος». Βέβαια, σε καφενείο είναι, θα μπορούσε να το κάνει και «Λογαριασμό».

Πώς το υπονοεί αυτό το πρόσφατο λογοπαίγνιο...


----------



## Themis (Nov 17, 2017)

Όλα αλλάζουνε κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν:
Η Ελληνική εταιρεία που συνεχίζει να εξελίσσεται *360ᵒ*
http://news247.gr/eidiseis/oikonomi...icle&utm_campaign=24MediaWidget&utm_term=Pos9
Αφού δεν το έχουν με τις μοίρες, γιατί επιμένουν;


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2017)

Πρέπει να το πήρε ο τιτλατζής από το πρόγραμμα «Support 360°», που σημαίνει την πολύπλευρη υποστήριξη, οπότε θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί (δύσκολα) ότι η εταιρεία αναπτύσσεται σε κάθε κατεύθυνση. Αλλά έχουμε κι εμείς τώρα τη μύγα και μυγιαζόμαστε προς κάθε πλευρά...

https://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/cmsp.jsp?cmsid=GUJWQDYKQINMGT


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 18, 2017)

Ας το βάλω κι εδώ, αφού ταιριάζει.



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> [Χάρτης στη Βέροια]


----------



## Marinos (Nov 18, 2017)

Καταπληκτική παραδρομή σε σημερινούς υπότιτλους (Κανάλι της Βουλής, ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Γκάντι): 
Φωνή: ...ο Λόρδος και η Λαίδη Μάουντμπάτεν...
Υπότιτλοι: ...ο Λόρδος και η Λαίδη Μακμπέθ...


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Φωνή: ...ο Λόρδος και η Λαίδη Μάουντμπάτεν...
> Υπότιτλοι: ...ο Λόρδος και η Λαίδη Μακμπέθ...



Μετάφραση με αυτόματο κορέκτορα; :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 18, 2017)

Υπέροχο! Η δική μου συμβολή είναι πιο σεμνή. Στην ταινία Έγκλημα στο Οριάν Εξπρές που είδα σήμερα στο σινεμά, ο Πουαρό κλήθηκε να εξετάσει τους προγόνους (antecedents) των υπόπτων, ενώ εκφράστηκε η άποψη ότι ίσως εκπέσουν σαν τον Λούσιφερ (πότε καταργήθηκε ο Εωσφόρος, δεν ξέρω).


----------



## Neikos (Nov 19, 2017)

Χρησιμοποιούνται και με αυτήν τη σημασία τα επίχειρα;

Τόσκας : «Δυστυχώς για ακόμη μια φορά κάποιες μειοψηφίες ξαναχτύπησαν. Ο τραυματισμός αυτής της γυναίκας είναι τα επίχειρα μιας μειοψηφίας που επιζητά τη βία."
( Σχετικά με τη δικηγόρο που τραυματίστηκε από ρίψη φωτοβολίδας)

Εκτός κι αν θεωρεί ότι ανήκει κι αυτήν στους αυτοαποκαλούμενους :

(από το ίδιο άρθρο)
"Η τραυματίας είναι νομικός εκπρόσωπος γνωστών αντιεξουσιαστών και μάλιστα είχε συμμετάσχει σε συνεντεύξεις Τύπου προκειμένου να δοθούν εκπαιδευτικές άδειες σε αναρχικούς που η δράσης τους είχε συσχετισθεί παλαιότερα με την «Συνωμοσία των Πυρήνων της Φωτιάς» ή με ληστείες στο Βελβεντό κλπ."

http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/art...y-traymatisthke-apo-fwtobolida-sta-eksarxeia/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2017)

nickel said:


> Μετάφραση με αυτόματο κορέκτορα; :)



Με μεταφραστική μνήμη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2017)

Δήλωσε η Τζένιφερ Λόρενς σε σχέση με το χακάρισμα του λογαριασμού της και την κυκλοφορία προσωπικών της γυμνών φωτογραφιών στο διαδίκτυο το 2014:

I feel like I got gang-banged by the fucking planet
https://www.google.gr/search?q="+I+...+the+fucking+planet"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4961313/jennifer-lawrence-nude-photo-leak-speaks-out/

Η απόδοση που είδα να κυκλοφορεί:
Αισθανόμουν σαν να με χτυπούσε μία συμμορία πλανητική
https://www.google.gr/search?q="Αισ...+συμμορία+πλανητική"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Πολλά s-f βλέπετε, παλικάρια! Δείτε και κανένα πορνό...


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2017)

Να λέμε τα λάθη, να λέμε και τα σωστά.

Από την περασμένη Δευτέρα βλέπω έχει γίνει θέμα (ακόμα και hashtag) με απόσπασμα από την ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού σε διεθνές επενδυτικό συνέδριο. Πολλοί άκουσαν τον Αλέξη Τσίπρα να λέει:

Greece is come back... is here... Greece is come back, is here now... and is calling you to be part of it.

Έγινε θέμα στο in.gr, σε ένα τουλάχιστον άρθρο στα Νέα, σε δεκάδες σάιτ.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="greece+is+come+back"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Βέβαια, όσοι ξέρουν δέκα αγγλικούλια παραπάνω και δεν τα χάνουν με την κακή προφορά και ανάγνωση του Τσίπρα, άκουσαν το σωστό (αν και ταλαιπωρημένο):

*Greece's comeback is here. Greece's comeback is here now. And is calling you to be part of it.*

Τα αγγλικά του πρωθυπουργού μπορεί να μας προσφέρουν στιγμές ευφορίας (τα ελληνικά του, αιωνιότητα εφορίας) όταν μιλά εκτός χειρογράφου και βρίσκεται σε δημιουργική φάση, αλλά, όταν διαβάζει, έχει απλώς πρόβλημα διαβάσματος.


----------



## sarant (Dec 16, 2017)

Πέρασαν 25 μέρες χωρίς να επισημανθεί μαργαριτάρι.
Από αυτό, κάποιος θα μπορούσε να βγάλει το συμπέρασμα ότι η χρήση της ελληνικής στα ΜΜΕ γνώρισε απότομη βελτίωση στα τέλη του 2017.

Μην πιστεύετε τις στατιστικές :)


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Dec 16, 2017)

Το πιο πρόσφατο μαργαριτάρι εμφανίστηκε μόλις χτες, στη συνέντευξη του πρωθυπουργού στις Βρυξέλλες.

*Δεν πρέπει να κλειστεί η Ευρώπη στο καβούρι της, να γίνει σκαντζόχοιρος*






Από πότε οι σκαντζόχοιροι έχουν καβούρια;


----------



## Earion (Dec 16, 2017)

Η φράση εμπίπτει στον ορισμό της _καραβίδας_ (σαραντακιστί μιλώντας ).


----------



## sarant (Dec 17, 2017)

Earion said:


> Η φράση εμπίπτει στον ορισμό της _καραβίδας_ (σαραντακιστί μιλώντας ).



Καραβίδα - καβούρι - (καβούκι) - σκατζόχοιρος, πολλή ζωολογία μαζεύτηκε!


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2017)

Και ένα λαμπρό μαργαριτάρι σε παρεμφερές νήμα:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ης-δεκαετίας-)&p=273110&viewfull=1#post273110


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2018)

Αυτό το πέτυχα στο σάιτ τοπικών ειδήσεων της Δυτικής Ελλάδας dete.gr.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 3, 2018)

Λες να έκλεισε τα 45 μεταξύ πυροβολισμού και παράδοσης;


----------



## sarant (Jan 3, 2018)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Λες να έκλεισε τα 45 μεταξύ πυροβολισμού και παράδοσης;



Εμένα με ξένισε και το "πρώην γυναίκα"


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 3, 2018)

Κι εμένα αυτό με ξένισε.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 3, 2018)

Καταραμένοι τίτλοι... Ο μισός έχει άρθρα και ο άλλος μισός όχι, ίσα για να μας μπερδέψει. Πάντως όταν τον διάβασα κατάλαβα ακριβώς αυτό που εννοούσε, και όχι φερειπείν ότι ο πρώην κουνιάδος ήταν κάποτε γυναίκα. :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 3, 2018)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Καταραμένοι τίτλοι... Ο μισός έχει άρθρα και ο άλλος μισός όχι, ίσα για να μας μπερδέψει. Πάντως όταν τον διάβασα κατάλαβα ακριβώς αυτό που εννοούσε, και όχι φερειπείν ότι ο πρώην κουνιάδος ήταν κάποτε γυναίκα. :)



Όχι, δύο ήταν τα θύματα -ένας που είχε κάνει αλλαγή φύλου και ένας κουνιάδος :)


----------



## pontios (Jan 4, 2018)

On a side note ... το "σχηματιζόμενη σε βάρος του δικογραφία" στα Αγγλικά; 
I'm guessing the police report drawn up (as in written up carefully - properly and formally prepared) against him (this 45, come 44 year old)? 

το "σχηματιζόμενη" μου φέρνει στο νου/ανακάλεσε στο νου μου και κάτι σαν το "concocted" - που δεν θα ισχύει εδώ, βεβαία, αλλά αν δεν γνωρίζαμε τις λεπτομέρειες;


----------



## pontios (Jan 4, 2018)

Ανακάλεσε; .. what was I thinking?
It’s the right thread, anyway. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2018)

pontios said:


> On a side note ... το "σχηματιζόμενη σε βάρος του δικογραφία" στα Αγγλικά;
> I'm guessing the police report drawn up (as in written up carefully - properly and formally prepared) against him (this 45, come 44 year old)?
> 
> το "σχηματιζόμενη" μου φέρνει στο νου/ανακάλεσε στο νου μου και κάτι σαν το "concocted" - που δεν θα ισχύει εδώ, βεβαία, αλλά αν δεν γνωρίζαμε τις λεπτομέρειες;


*Δικογραφία *= trial bundle, but a bundle put together by the prosecution, not the defendant. It contains all the information and documents necessary for the prosecution.* Σχηματίζω δικογραφία *means to open a criminal prosecution file, to create a criminal prosecution bundle.

The phrase you refer to can be loosely translated as "as soon as the case file created is forwarded to the public prosecutor by the police".


----------



## pontios (Jan 5, 2018)

OK, thank you, Palavra. So it's referring to the case file here; it's more than an incident report or police report.
Obviously, the phrase (_σχηματίζω δικογραφία σε βάρος κάποιου_) has an established meaning (which means that "_σχηματίζω/create_" won't take on the meaning of "_doctor/concoct/falsify_").
...it's just that "σε βάρος" (I sense) adds a sinister ring to it, in combination with "σχηματίζω".


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes, it refers to the case file. It's the equivalent of saying that the police brought a criminal suit against him, and it was forwarded to the public prosecutor in the framework of the criminal procedure.


----------



## pontios (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you, again, Palavra. I think I've got it (well, sort of). :)

σχηματίζω = put together 

"as soon as the case file put together by the police against the 45/44 year old is forwarded to the public prosecutor"?


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes, that's close enough :) See here for a definition of _δικογραφία_.


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2018)

sarant said:


> Όχι, δύο ήταν τα θύματα -ένας που είχε κάνει αλλαγή φύλου και ένας κουνιάδος :)



Ακριβώς αυτό κατάλαβα κι εγώ, ενώ αν έλεγε σύζυγο ίσως να ήταν πιο ξεκάθαρο. 
Πυροβόλησε πρώην σύζυγο και κουνιάδο. 
ΟΚ, πιο ακριβές την πρώην σύζυγο και τον κουνιάδο του, αλλά λέμε κιόλας άφησε γυναίκα και παιδιά και ξενητεύτηκε, π.χ. και κανένας δεν αναρωτιέται τίνος τη γυναίκα και τα παιδιά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 5, 2018)

Συμβαίνει τώρα στο Μακεδονία τιβί: "Τζον Γουέιν, το αυθεντικό άρθρο". 
Μη σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία, λέμε.


----------



## pontios (Jan 5, 2018)

Palavra said:


> Yes, that's close enough :) See here for a definition of _δικογραφία_.



Ναι. Εξηγεί και τη φράση. 
“σχηματιζόμενη σε βάρος του δικογραφία” = assembled case file against him


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2018)

Είμαι περίεργος, όλοι αυτοί που γράφουν «βιταμίνη Δ» τι γράφουν όταν έχουν βιταμίνη C;

https://www.google.gr/search?q="βιταμίνη+"Δ""&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2018)

Τώρα που μου το θύμισες, αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα μάθουν οι δημοσιογράφοι που μεταφράζουν και κοπιπαστώνουν ότι το potassium είναι το κάλιο: http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/390361/10-trofes-ploysies-se-potasio-diohnoyn-tin-koyrasi-kai-priximo


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2018)

Εμ, κάναμε ποτάσα το ανθρακικό κάλιο και μπερδεύεται όλος ο κόσμος. Θα έπρεπε να το είχαμε κάνει καλίσι. Αλλά τώρα είναι αργά.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2018)

Chopped ham from Choppedham. Δε βέρι μπεστ. They hammed it up.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 23, 2018)

Πώς διαφέρει αυτό από το _λάντσιον μιτ/μητ_;


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2018)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Πώς διαφέρει αυτό από το _λάντσιον μιτ/μητ_;



Αυτό δεν το σκέφτηκα —δεν ήξερα κιόλας ότι το ελληνογράφουμε, ούτε μ' αρέσει, γιατί δεν λέει τίποτα στον ελληνόφωνο, ενώ το Ζβαν κάτι λέει λόγω μακρόχρονης χρήσης— σκέφτηκα το ροσμπίφ. 

Άλλο όμως το _ψιλοκομμένο ζαμπόν_, που δεν το λέμε _χαμ _ούτε το καταλαβαίνουμε έτσι, άλλο το ψητό κρέας με σάλτσα που μόνο το μεταγράψαμε μια άλλη εποχή επειδή η μετάφρασή του θα ήταν ολόκληρη περιγραφή. 
Θα μου πεις, και το ζαμπόν; _Jamón, Jamón_, χαμόν μέγαν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2018)

Αντετοκούνμπο: «Κόουτς, αυτό που πάνε να κάνουν δεν είναι σωστό, θα σε αφήσουν να φύγεις».
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5509796/mikra23/

Απ' όσο ξέρω, δεν έχουμε βάλει ακόμα αυτόν τον ευφημισμό στη γλώσσα μας. Εξακολουθούμε να λέμε «Θα σε διώξουν».

Στα αγγλικά:
They're gonna let you go.

http://www.nba.com/article/2018/01/...etokounmpo-volunteered-save-jason-kidds-job#/


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 29, 2018)

Λεπτομέρειες από δίγλωσση πινακίδα-χάρτη στη Θεσσαλονίκη, 27 Δεκεμβρίου:

– καλώς ήρθατε στο πάρκο ΧΑΝΘ / welcome to garden YMCA
– 4. Ηλιακό ρολόι / Solar watch [σ.Δ. δεν υπήρχε ίχνος ρολογιού στην πρασιά όπου εμφανιζόταν στον χάρτη, ούτε πουθενά αλλού]
– 14. Άγαλμα Ίωνος Δραγούμη / Statue of Ionos Dragoumis [σ.Δ. τα ονόματα άλλων τεσσάρων αγαλμάτων είχαν αποδοθεί κανονικά στην ονομαστική]


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2018)

Για το τελευταίο έχω μία επιφύλαξη γιατί το όνομα Ίων μάλλον δυσκολεύει πολλούς. 
Εγώ από την άλλη χτες άνοιξα έναν τενεκέ λάδι, από αυτούς που πουλάνε για να βάζεις χύμα λάδι κι είδα ότι έγραφε φαρδιά πλατιά: εξαιρετικό παρθένο ελαιόλαδο. Φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός είναι ποιοτικός, εξαιρετικό το λάδι μας κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2018)

Να διαβάσουμε κι αυτό όμως:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...θένο-ελαιόλαδο&p=273740&viewfull=1#post273740


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2018)

Ας βάλω εδώ ένα αγγλικό, που το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο την ώρα που οδηγούσα και με έπιασε γέλιο και δεν έβλεπα πού πήγαινα (είναι να μη σου τύχει). 
Από γράμμα που περιέγραφε τους όρους συμμετοχής σε επιστημονική έρευνα για γονείς και μωρά, και μάλλον έκοψε το αίμα κάθε γονιού στη σκέψη ότι μπορεί να απορριφθεί:
If you are not included in the study, you and your baby's data will be destroyed.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2018)

Επί πώλου όνου η πολιτική ζωή.

(Το «καταγγέλει» είναι κερασάκι.)

[Σας χαιρετώ από τα Χανιά!]


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2018)

nickel said:


> [Σας χαιρετώ από τα Χανιά!]



Καλοτσίκνιστος! :up:


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2018)

...
«Επισημαίνει ότι ο 19χρονος εισέβαλε στο σχολείο μεταφέροντας ημιαυτόματο τουφέκι AR-15 και πολλά περιοδικά και ότι φορώντας την μάσκα άρχισε να ρίχνει τα καπνογόνα την ώρα που μαθητές και καθηγητές έτρεχαν για να σωθούν στους διαδρόμους.»

https://www.newsbeast.gr/world/arth...volismon-se-scholia-stis-ipa-mesa-se-45-meres

http://www.ert.gr/roi-idiseon/ipa-tromos-ke-apognosi-apo-to-neo-ematokylisma-se-scholio/

Well, those magazines[SUP]2[/SUP] must have been really boring[SUP]1[/SUP]. 


*magazine*:

1. A periodical publication containing articles and illustrations, often on a particular subject or aimed at a particular readership. _‘a women's weekly magazine’_

*2. A container or detachable receptacle for holding a supply of cartridges to be fed automatically to the breech of a gun.
‘he took the machine gun and a spare magazine’*


----------



## Themis (Feb 16, 2018)

daeman said:


> Well, those magazines[SUP]2[/SUP] must have been really boring[SUP]1[/SUP].


Θα τον κορόιδεψαν φαίνεται τα παιδιά ότι είναι πολύ boring[SUP]2[/SUP] τα magazines[SUP]1[/SUP] που διαβάζει, κι αυτός τσαντίστηκε και το γύρισε σε magazines[SUP]2[/SUP] και boring[SUP]1[/SUP].

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και ελαφρυντικά για τον μεταφραστή: σπάνιες λέξεις που δεν τις έχει κανένα λεξικό, συμφραζόμενα που δεν βοηθάνε...


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2018)

Themis said:


> ...Υπάρχουν βέβαια και ελαφρυντικά για τον μεταφραστή: σπάνιες λέξεις που δεν τις έχει κανένα λεξικό, συμφραζόμενα που δεν βοηθάνε...



Αυτό να μου πεις. Touché. 



*Μη σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία τους — έχουν κι άλλες*


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2018)

Μα χρειάζεται συμφραζόμενα; Δεν αρκεί το ότι περιγράφει τί έκανε ο οπλοφόρος; Πήγε να σκοτώσει με όπλα και πολλά περιοδικά; Δηλαδή πώς θα σκότωνε με τα περιοδικά; Θα τους τα πέταγε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 17, 2018)

Ίσως τους ανάγκαζε να γραφτούν συνδρομητές. 

Νομίζω μάλλον ειρωνικά το είπε ο Θέμης. Τα συμφραζόμενα δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα.


----------



## rogne (Feb 17, 2018)

Ότι η προχειρότητα, η ασχετοσύνη και η φτήνια (απ' όλες τις απόψεις) έχουν χτυπήσει κόκκινο, δεν αμφισβητείται, αλλά πιθανολογώ ότι ο μέσος συντάκτης "ενημερωτικών" ιστοσελίδων, όπως και ο μέσος αναγνώστης τους, θεωρεί αρκετά λογικό ένας τρελάρας φονιάς να κουβαλάει, εκτός απ' τα όπλα του, και διάφορα άσχετα τεκμήρια της τρέλας του, περιοδικά, μπαλόνια, κρεμμύδια κλπ. Σε τέτοιες γκάφες προϋποτίθεται συνήθως μια γενικά στρεβλή αντίληψη του κόσμου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2018)

Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν και τα σχετικά περιοδικά, βέβαια...


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 17, 2018)

Ο Κοτζιάς στη συνέντευξή του στον Alpha είπε τη φράση που διαφήμισαν οι συνεργάτες του και στο twitter και έχουν αναρτημένη στο site του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών, ότι «Είμαστε ένα συγκροτημένο κράτος με καλή άμυνα, καλά αμυντικά συστήματα, καλούς συμμάχους, υψηλή διπλωματική *χωρητικότητα*». Προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω τι θα πει διπλωματική χωρητικότητα. Υποθέτω ότι μετέφρασε το capacity (δηλαδή ικανότητα) ως χωρητικότητα επειδή λέμε ότι το δοχείο έχει a capacity of 100 κυβικά. Να οικτίρεις αυτόν, το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, εμάς όλους με αυτά τα χάλια; Να έχεις επικεφαλής της διπλωματίας έναν άνθρωπο που δεν ξέρει αγγλικά, δεν έχει καμία συναίσθηση του τι λέει και να περιμένεις σοβαρή διπλωματία και εξωτερική πολιτική που μπορεί, ειδικά σε κρίσιμες στιγμές, να κρέμονται και από μια λέξη!

https://www.facebook.com/vakindi/posts/1860629260636413


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 17, 2018)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Ο Κοτζιάς στη συνέντευξή του στον Alpha είπε τη φράση που διαφήμισαν οι συνεργάτες του και στο twitter και έχουν αναρτημένη στο site του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών, ότι «Είμαστε ένα συγκροτημένο κράτος με καλή άμυνα, καλά αμυντικά συστήματα, καλούς συμμάχους, υψηλή διπλωματική *χωρητικότητα*». Προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω τι θα πει διπλωματική χωρητικότητα. Υποθέτω ότι μετέφρασε το capacity (δηλαδή ικανότητα) ως χωρητικότητα επειδή λέμε ότι το δοχείο έχει a capacity of 100 κυβικά. Να οικτίρεις αυτόν, το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, εμάς όλους με αυτά τα χάλια; Να έχεις επικεφαλής της διπλωματίας έναν άνθρωπο που δεν ξέρει αγγλικά, δεν έχει καμία συναίσθηση του τι λέει και να περιμένεις σοβαρή διπλωματία και εξωτερική πολιτική που μπορεί, ειδικά σε κρίσιμες στιγμές, να κρέμονται και από μια λέξη!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/vakindi/posts/1860629260636413


Μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε λίγο αυτό; Ο Κοτζιάς μιλούσε ελληνικά, απευθυνόμενος σε Έλληνα δημοσιογράφο. Είναι δυνατόν να σκεφτόταν στα αγγλικά εκείνη την ώρα; Κι αν ναι, αφού είναι τόσο εξοικειωμένος με την αγγλική γλώσσα τότε πώς και δεν ξέρει τις σημασίες του _capacity_; Ούτε ο Τσακαλώτος δεν θα έκανε τέτοιο παιδαριώδες λάθος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2018)

dharvatis said:


> Είναι δυνατόν να σκεφτόταν στα αγγλικά εκείνη την ώρα;


Φυσικά και είναι, αν και επίσης πιθανό είναι να σκεφτόταν σε κάτι πιτζινοειδές. Στα ελληνικά, ο μορφωμένος λέει πιστούς ή αξιόπιστους ή γερούς ή ισχυρούς ή κάποιο άλλο επίθετο συμμάχους, όχι απλώς «καλούς» συμμάχους. Δεν λέει καλή άμυνα και καλά αμυντικά συστήματα αλλά π.χ. καλή άμυνα και [επίθετο] οπλικά συστήματα. Κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2018)

Όπως φαίνεται από πρόσφατη ομιλία του, πρόκειται για δική του ορολογία:

Η μελέτη των διεθνών σχέσεων, με έμφαση στις εμπειρίες της εξωτερικής πολιτικής μικρότερων κρατών – ευρωπαϊκών κρατών, ειδικότερα – με οδήγησε στο συμπέρασμα ότι, όπως στον διεθνή καταμερισμό εργασίας κάθε κράτος πρέπει να βρει τη φωλιά (niche) του, στην οποία θα έχει τη μέγιστη παραγωγικότητα και παρουσία, ανάλογα στη διεθνή διπλωματία κάθε κράτος πρέπει να αναπτύξει τις μέγιστες δυνατότητες (potential) και *ικανότητες (capabilities)* σε συγκεκριμένες θεματικές, σε γεωγραφικές περιοχές καθώς και σε ό,τι αφορά στα εργαλεία. Με άλλα λόγια, ένα κράτος πρέπει να διαθέτει τις απαραίτητες *χωρητικότητες (capacities)*, που να το καθιστούν ικανό να ανταποκριθεί σε τρία «καθήκοντα», τα οποία αντιστοιχούν στα εξής πεδία:

(α) της αναγνώρισης προβλημάτων σε παγκόσμιο, περιφερειακό και στο άμεσο γειτονικό περιβάλλον.

(β) της διαμόρφωσης και διατύπωσης εναλλακτικών λύσεων και σχεδίων, δράσεων και συμμαχιών, και

(γ) της συγκέντρωσης των μέγιστων δυνατών πνευματικών δυνάμεων και πόρων, προκειμένου να διασφαλιστεί η πλέον αποτελεσματική υλοποίηση εκείνων των σχεδίων εξωτερικής πολιτικής εν γένει – ή, πολιτικής σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο τομέα – που είναι ρεαλιστικά και η υλοποίησή τους μπορεί να έχει τη μέγιστη ανταποδοτική αξία.

https://www.tribune.gr/politics/new...tiko-dogma-tis-elladas-ti-simenoun-ta-3d.html​


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 17, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, nickel, μου έλυσες την απορία! Θα μπορούσε βέβαια ο υπουργός μας να αποφύγει τις αυθαιρεσίες και να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποια πιο κατάλληλη απόδοση του _capacity_ (π.χ. δυναμικότητα, όπως έχουμε πει ήδη)...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 18, 2018)

rogne said:


> Ότι η προχειρότητα, η ασχετοσύνη και η φτήνια (απ' όλες τις απόψεις) έχουν χτυπήσει κόκκινο, δεν αμφισβητείται, αλλά πιθανολογώ ότι ο μέσος συντάκτης "ενημερωτικών" ιστοσελίδων, όπως και ο μέσος αναγνώστης τους, θεωρεί αρκετά λογικό ένας τρελάρας φονιάς να κουβαλάει, εκτός απ' τα όπλα του, και διάφορα άσχετα τεκμήρια της τρέλας του, περιοδικά, μπαλόνια, κρεμμύδια κλπ.



Κοίτα να δεις. Μόλις προχτές έβλεπα στην τηλεόραση έναν δολοφόνο που άφησε περιοδικά στον τόπο του εγκλήματος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2018)

Εδώ το παιδί του θυρωρού ήταν σε πολύ καλή μέρα!


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2018)

Στα ελληνικά δεν βγάζει νόημα, ε, στα αγγλικά το ξεκοιλιάσανε τελείως. 
Γιατί δεν έλεγαν παρακαλούμε μην πιάνετε τις θέσεις με τα προσωπικά σας αντικείμενα και μην καταναλώνετε προϊόντα που δεν έχουν αγοραστεί εδώ;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 12, 2018)

Μόλις έγραψα τη λέξη "οι λεοπάρδαλες". Τυπογραφικό δεν το λες, τι το λες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μόλις έγραψα τη λέξη "οι λεοπάρδαλες". Τυπογραφικό δεν το λες, τι το λες;



Εξαιρετικό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 13, 2018)

Ωχ, τι μου θύμισες τώρα. _Ο τίγρης_ + _η τίγρη_ + _η τίγρις_ = _η *τίγρης_, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι το έγραφα για αρκετά χρόνια.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2018)

...
Για να κατανοήσουν το πώς το είδος, το οποίο μπορεί να φτάσει τα 5 εκατοστά, μπόρεσε να προσαρμοστεί σε τέτοιες βρώμικες και ανθυγιεινές γωνιές και κρησφύγετα, οι Κινέζοι επιστήμονες αποκρυπτογράφησαν ολόκληρο το γενετικό μακιγιάζ της αμερικανικής κατσαρίδας Periplaneta americana.
http://www.lifo.gr/now/tech_science...-vromiko-mystiko-poy-kryvetai-stis-katsarides

Κινέζοι επιστήμονες ή μακιγιέρ; 

To understand how the species, which can grow to 5cm long, came to succeed in such filthy and unsanitary nooks and crannies, Chinese scientists deciphered the entire genetic makeup of the American cockroach, _Periplaneta americana. 
_https://www.theguardian.com/science...-dna-reveals-why-they-thrive-in-filthy-places






Μάκη, Τάκη, Σούλα, κατσαριδάκια μου γλυκά, φύγετε γρήγορα γρήγορα. Έρχονται να σας ξεμακιγιάρουν οι Κινέζοι!


Κατσαριδοκτονίας οθονιά, μην ψεκαστεί με μπαμπεσιά:


Spoiler


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2018)

Τέτοια σουρτούκω που είναι αυτή η Periplaneta, στο μακιγιάζ έχει το νου της.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2018)

nickel said:


> Τέτοια σουρτούκω που είναι αυτή η Periplaneta, στο μακιγιάζ έχει το νου της.



Τερέζα η σοκακιάρα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2018)

...
Μόλις που πρόλαβα να πάρω την προηγούμενη οθονιά, και «διόρθωσαν» το «γενετικό μακιγιάζ» σε «γενετικό κωδικό» 






Φύγαν απ' την αρκούδα και πέσανε στον λύκο: *κώδικας vs κωδικός*.


Παρανυχίδα η ακλισιά του Αρμαγεδδώνα:

Ενδιαφέρον έχει πάντως πως η δεν εντοπίστηκε κανένα γονίδιο που να υποστηρίζει τον ισχυρισμό ότι οι κατσαρίδες θα επιβιώσουν στον πυρηνικό Αρμαγεδδών, όπως συχνά υποστηρίζεται.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2018)

Tελικά πώς λέγεται η ηρωίδα του Σαίξπηρ; (και τί σχεση έχει με την κήλη, και πώς κλίνεται, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία)


Από εδώ, και φυσικά δεν ειναι το μόνο μαργαριτάρι. 
Λίγο πιο πάνω λέει π.χ. "Οι γονείς της χώρισαν όταν _αυτή_ ήταν τριών ετών και _μεταφέρθηκε_ με τη μητέρα της και την αδελφή της Τζόαν στη Σαρατόγκα της Καλιφόρνια."
Πώς μεταφέρθηκε; Και δεν εννοώ αν πήγαν με αεροπλάνο ΝτεΧάβιλαντ, αλλά αν τις μεταφέρανε με το ζόρι. Ή αν διακτινίστηκαν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2018)

daeman said:


> Τερέζα η σοκακιάρα.


Ή η αλανιάρα.
:lol::lol::lol:
Εγώ που δεν ξέρω τον γενετικό κωδικό μου, μπορώ να τον μάθω από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών;


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2018)

Μπορεί να το έχουμε ξαναπεί, αλλά, επειδή είναι στην επικαιρότητα, ας το ξαναπούμε: Στη γενική πτώση λέμε «*αμοιβαία αποδεκτής λύσης*», αφού το «αμοιβαία» είναι επίρρημα που προσδιορίζει το επίθετο «αποδεκτή». Δεν είναι σωστές οι εκατοντάδες «*αμοιβαίας αποδεκτής λύσης».


----------



## Themis (Mar 21, 2018)

Μνούτσιν: Οι ΗΠΑ δεν φοβούνται τον εμπορικό πόλεμο, αλλά δεν σκοπεύουν να αρχίσουν έναν
https://www.huffingtonpost.gr/entry...b1f318e4b008c9e5f293c0?utm_hp_ref=gr-homepage

Εμ τι; Φτωχές είναι; Θα αρχίσουν τρεις-τέσσερις να τους βρίσκονται.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... Εγώ που δεν ξέρω τον γενετικό κωδικό μου, μπορώ να τον μάθω από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών;



Reset μόνο μην τον κάνεις, γιατί θα διαλυθείς στα εξ ων συνετέθης.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2018)

Themis said:


> ... Εμ τι; Φτωχές είναι; Θα αρχίσουν τρεις-τέσσερις να τους βρίσκονται.



True story.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 26, 2018)

Πρόσεξα αργότερα ότι έχει και το _calamares_ σε παρένθεση, αλλά διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2018)

...
Καλαμάρια τηγανητά = Fried inkstand! :clap:

Όταν o καλαμαράς συναντά το καλαμάρι του και γίνεται χαρτί και καλαμάρι.

Δεν σχολιάζω τα υπόλοιπα, μπούκωσα με το καλαμάρι.

The sea and little fishes. [h=1]Where are my fishes, peoples?[/h]


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2018)

Μου το έστειλαν και είναι από εκείνα που κυκλοφορούν φατσομπουκικά:








Το σχολίασα: Ξαδέρφι δυο άλλων γνωστών Ούγγρων, του Μσίντος και του Μσιντίρ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2018)

Αυτό είναι το McInnes; Εμ, κι αυτός ο άνθρωπος, συγγνώμη, γιατί δεν το γράφει Macinnes να μην μας μπερδεύει;


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2018)

daeman said:


> Δεν σχολιάζω τα υπόλοιπα, μπούκωσα με το καλαμάρι.



Κορυφαίο το καλαμάρι, αλλά εγώ θα πάρω μία μύδια με δυο χερούλια. Προφανώς είναι το γνωστό είδος μυδιών που τα μαζεύεις από το χερούλι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2018)

SBE said:


> Αυτό είναι το McInnes; Εμ, κι αυτός ο άνθρωπος, συγγνώμη, γιατί δεν το γράφει Macinnes να μην μας μπερδεύει;



Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, με τη λογική (λέμε τώρα) του «Μσίνες», αυτό θα γινόταν Μασίνες. 
Στόφες-Σόμπες-Μασίνες-Φούρνοι: Γκάβιν ο ακροδεξιός χιπστεράς.



SBE said:


> Κορυφαίο το καλαμάρι, αλλά εγώ θα πάρω μία μύδια με δυο χερούλια. Προφανώς είναι το γνωστό είδος μυδιών που τα μαζεύεις από το χερούλι.



They would come in handy, though. Too Two handy. :upz:


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2018)

Σήμερα, στην είδηση για το αόρατο όργανο που ανακαλύφθηκε διαβάζουμε σε πολλές ιστοσελίδες για *_διαμέσιο_:

Οι επιστήμονες του έδωσαν την ονομασία «interstitium» (κάτι σαν «διαμέσιο»). 
https://left.gr/news/anakalyfthike-ena-megalo-aorato-organo-sto-anthropino-soma
​ 
Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη και αρμοδίως μου λένε ότι πρόκειται για _*διάμεσο ιστό*_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2018)

Αυτό εδώ πάλι δεν έχει πρόβλημα μόνο με το επισημαινόμενο. Η μετάφραση γίνεται για την ψυχαγωγία των ξενόγλωσσων; αναρωτιέσαι.


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2018)

Κι εκείνο το booths of patients τι εννοεί; Ότι τους χώνουν σε τηλεφωνικούς θαλάμους;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 28, 2018)

nickel said:


> Σήμερα, στην είδηση για το αόρατο όργανο που ανακαλύφθηκε διαβάζουμε σε πολλές ιστοσελίδες για *_διαμέσιο_:
> 
> Οι επιστήμονες του έδωσαν την ονομασία «interstitium» (κάτι σαν «διαμέσιο»).
> https://left.gr/news/anakalyfthike-ena-megalo-aorato-organo-sto-anthropino-soma
> ...


Yep, διάμεσος ιστός. Το τσέκαρα και στο Dorland.

Σε άλλες ειδήσεις, τον ξέρετε τον Γερμανό συγγραφέα Γκέρτε; Το Γκέρτε, καλέ, αυτόν που έγραψε τον Φάουστ. Και δεν ήταν τυπογραφικό, διότι εμφανίστηκε τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές.


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... Σε άλλες ειδήσεις, τον ξέρετε τον Γερμανό συγγραφέα Γκέρτε; Το Γκέρτε, καλέ, αυτόν που έγραψε τον Φάουστ. Και δεν ήταν τυπογραφικό, διότι εμφανίστηκε τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές.



Πώς, πώς! Αυτόν που έγραψε τον Φράουστ, όμως.  
Μέσα σε κάποιο πυκνό και σκοτεινό κεντροευρωπαϊκό δάσος, οι αδελφοί Γκιμ ψάχνουν τα ρο τους.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2018)

Earion said:


> Κι εκείνο το booths of patients τι εννοεί; Ότι τους χώνουν σε τηλεφωνικούς θαλάμους;



Ασθενείς έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν δομικά υλικά, μάλλον.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 29, 2018)

Στα νοσοκομεία τι προτιμούν κανονικά, _radiological_ ή _radiology_; (Κόλλησα για μια στιγμή στο «ADIOLOGICA», με τα γράμματα που λείπουν.) Παρωνυχίδα βέβαια, ακόμα και με το συμπληρωμένο _K_ στο «MIKROBIOLOGICA»...


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2018)

Να τι προτιμούν στο νοσοκομείο του Πίτερ Παν:

https://www.gosh.nhs.uk/medical-inf...nts-and-visitors/contact-radiology-department


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 30, 2018)

Σκεφτόμουν για πινακίδες μέσα στο νοσοκομείο, αλλά φαντάζομαι έτσι θα το 'χουν.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 13, 2018)

nickel said:


> Ένα συχνότατο και εκνευριστικό λάθος που κάνουν αγγλόφωνοι κι αγγλομαθείς είναι να γράφουν loose αντί για lose.



Dictionaries give up and add second 'o' to 'lose'


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2018)

dharvatis said:


> Dictionaries give up and add second 'o' to 'lose'


Ένας θρίαμβος της περιγραφικής προσέγγισης! :clap: Έξτρα πόντοι απόλαυσης από τις οιμωγές του άρθρου. :upz:


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 13, 2018)

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2018)

Σπουδαία η είδηση για την ανακάλυψη τεράστιου κοιτάσματος σπάνιων γαιών στην Ιαπωνία.

*Japan Just Found a Huge Rare-Earth Mineral Deposit That Can Supply The World For Centuries*
*Εντοπίστηκε κοίτασμα 16 εκατ. τόνων σπάνιων γαιών στην Ιαπωνία*

Αλλά ακόμα κι εγώ, που δεν τα πάω καλά με τη χημεία, ένιωσα να μου σηκώνεται η τρίχα όταν διάβασα:

Οι σπάνιες γαίες είναι ομάδα 17 μετάλλων με εξωτικά ονόματα όπως γιούτριουμ (yttrium), γιουρόπιουμ (europium) και τέρμπιουμ (terbium)...

Εξωτικά ονόματα τα εξελληνισμένα ύττριο και τέρβιο, για να μην πω για το ελληνικότατο ευρώπιο; Ανοίξτε επιτέλους κανένα βοήθημα, απίστευτοι τεμπελχανάδες!

https://www.ptable.com/?lang=el


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2018)

nickel said:


> Σπουδαία η είδηση για την ανακάλυψη τεράστιου κοιτάσματος σπάνιων γαιών στην Ιαπωνία.


Κι όχι όπου κι όπου, αλλά σε αυτό που θα μπορούσε να είναι το ιαπωνικό Καστερόρυζο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2018)

Για τις σπάνιες γαίες:

Ο Καρλ Άξελ Αρένιους (απλή συνωνυμία με τον μεγάλο Σβάντε Αρένιους που έζησε σχεδόν έναν αιώνα αργότερα) ήταν ένας Σουηδός χημικός που ανακάλυψε γύρω στα 1820 στο χωριουδάκι Ytterby ένα σκούρο πέτρωμα, που το ονόμασε υττερβίτη. Από το πέτρωμα αυτό, διάφοροι χημικοί απομόνωσαν τις επόμενες δεκαετίες πολλά μέταλλα που ανήκουν στην ομάδα του Περιοδικού Συστήματος που σήμερα ονομάζουμε σπάνιες γαίες (αν και δεν είναι πια και τόσο σπάνιες). Τέσσερα από αυτά τα μέταλλα ονομάστηκαν υττέρβιο, τέρβιο, έρβιο και ύττριο, και όταν τελείωσαν οι παραλλαγές του ονόματος του χωριού εμφανίστηκαν και άλλα ονόματα για τα επόμενα μέταλλα που αποσπάστηκαν από το πέτρωμα όπως σκάνδιο και θούλιο (να θυμίζουν πάντα Σκανδιναβία), γαδολίνιο (προς τιμή του επιστήμονα που διαχώρισε το ύττριο) κ.ά.

Οι σπάνιες γαίες είναι πολύτιμες σε μια σειρά από εφαρμογές της σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας και θεωρούνται στρατηγικό ορυκτό εν ανεπαρκεία, καθώς η Κϊνα ελέγχει το 75% των ως τώρα γνωστών λιγοστών αποθεμάτων τους.​
Από σημείωμα του δόκτορα στο σαχλό κατασκεύασμα του Ζάκερμπεργκ.

(Αν μη τι άλλο, εδώ μπορείς να ορίσεις τη γραμματοσειρά και να μη φαίνεται ο υττερβίτης σαν υπερβίτης...)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 16, 2018)

Μείνατε στην αρχή του άρθρου· έχει και καλύτερο:

Σύμφωνα με τα σχετικά δημοσιεύματα, το συγκεκριμένο κοίτασμα αλλάζει τα δεδομένα, καθώς περιέχει πάνω από 16 εκατ. τόνους σπάνιων γαιών που μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες της παγκόσμιας βιομηχανίας σε γιούτριουμ για 780 χρόνια, σε γιουρόπιουμ για 620 χρόνια, σε τέρμπιουμ για 420 χρόνια και σε δισπρόσιουμ (dysprosium) για 730 χρόνια.

Πάνω που έλεγες ότι χρησιμοποιούσε με συνέπεια την αγγλική προφορά των στοιχείων, να σου και το ελαφρώς εξελληνισμένο. Αγγλική που λέει ο λόγος, βέβαια· αυτό το _y_ το έχουν παρεξηγήσει τόσο πολύ τελικά, από ένα _yellow_ που ξέρουν όλοι, που μας το έκαναν ισοδύναμο του _u_. Να το λυπάσαι είναι.

«Y, y, y μ;»

(Παρομοίως, βλέπω ότι μετά την εκ παραδρομής επικεφαλίδα μεταγραμματίζουν το όνομα του επιστήμονα και του πανεπιστημίου του, αλλά όχι της νήσου Μιναμιτόρι, ή _Μάρκους_ όπως την έχει στον επιτοίχιο χάρτη μου. Εδώ βέβαια περιπλέκεται λιγάκι το πράγμα –μήπως είναι _Μινάμι Τόρι_;– και έχει γούστο να δείτε πώς τα άρθρα των διάφορων Βικιπαιδειών για το νησί χωρίζουν το όνομά του σε διαφορετικά σημεία.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2018)

nickel said:


> Από σημείωμα του δόκτορα στο σαχλό κατασκεύασμα του Ζάκερμπεργκ.



:) :) 

Ένα σημειωματάκι ήταν, δεν ήταν δα και επιπέδου Λεξιλογίας...


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2018)

Επισημάνθηκε ότι είναι «αντισυνταγματάρχης» (έστω «Αντ/ρχης»). Άλλοι είπαν ότι η σωστή προφορά είναι κέρνελ και ότι η δύναμη γράφεται MARFOREUR (MARine FORces EURope). Κανένας δεν είδα να έγραψε ότι οι Αμερικανοί προφέρουν λουτέναντ (και οι Βρετανοί λεφτέναντ).

Αλλά, βέβαια, πολύ πιο σοβαρό είναι που σχεδόν όλοι έγραψαν ότι τον νεαρό πρίγκιπα, γιο του Γουίλιαμ και της Κέιτ, τον βάφτισαν Λούις. 
http://www.in.gr/2018/04/27/life/fizz/kai-onoma-aytou-louis-arthour-tsarls/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXJifK1eis0

Λοιπόν:

Louis > Λούι

Lewis > Λούις (όπως Ντάνιελ Ντέι-Λούις)

Λούης > όπως «έγινε Λούης»

Και ο λόρδος Μαουντμπάτεν ήταν Λούι Μαουντμπάτεν.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Λούις_Μαουντμπάττεν


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2018)

nickel said:


> Επισημάνθηκε ότι είναι «αντισυνταγματάρχης» (έστω «Αντ/ρχης»).


Αν/χης (στον καιρό μου βάζαμε ακόμη την κάθετη, όχι «Άνχης» όπως στη Βικιπαίδεια).


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2018)

Πρίγκιπας Λουδοβίκος του Καίμπριτζ : Prince Louis of Cambridge (Louis Arthur Charles) προφορά: /ˈluːi/ LOO-ee/

Γιος του Γουλιέλμου, διαδόχου, πρίγκιπα της Ουαλίας και Δούκα του Καίμπριτζ, και της Αικατερίνης, δούκισσας του Καίμπριτζ. (Επίσης αδελφός της πριγκίπισσας Καρλότας του Καίμπριτζ).

Η ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια ψάχνει ακόμα να βρει το περπάτημά της: Πρίγκιπας Ουίλιαμ (στον τίτλο του λήμματος, αλλά στο κείμενο "Γουλιέλμος"), Κάθριν, δούκισσα του Καίμπριτζ (αλλά στο κείμενο, από τη στιγμή του γάμου της και μετά "Αικατερίνη"), Λούις Μαουντμπάττεν (έτσι είναι το λήμμα σήμερα, αλλά αρχικά —και έως τις 2 Οκτωβρίου 2011— ήταν "Λουδοβίκος"), 1ος κόμης Μαουντμπάττεν της Βιρμανίας (πάλι καλά, γιατί μέχρι τις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2012 ήταν "της Μπούρμα", άκλιτο).


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2018)

nickel said:


> Κανένας δεν είδα να έγραψε ότι οι Αμερικανοί προφέρουν λουτέναντ.


Δηλαδή θες να πεις ότι δεν υπάρχει Βόλος στις ΗΠΑ; :twit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53PEN6w9d4s


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2018)

...
Εμ, αν έβλεπε ο Στράμερ τραγούδι των Clash να συνδέεται με γαλαζοαίματη σπορά, θα έτριζαν τα κόκαλά του. :glare:
Άλλο οι Kingsmen που έκαναν διάσημο το Louie Louie, αλλά κι αυτοί μόνο λόγω ονόματος.
Ώρες είναι ν' ακούσουμε και το God Save the Queen των Pistols στη βάφτιση.


----------



## SBE (Apr 29, 2018)

nickel said:


> Κανένας δεν είδα να έγραψε ότι οι Αμερικανοί προφέρουν λουτέναντ (και οι Βρετανοί λεφτέναντ).


Μην ξεχνάμε όμως Νίκελ ότι στο βρετανικό πολεμικό ναυτικό η λέξη προφέρεται όπως και στα αμερικάνικα. Και εδώ έχουμε προφανώς ναυτικό. 



nickel said:


> Αλλά, βέβαια, πολύ πιο σοβαρό είναι που σχεδόν όλοι έγραψαν ότι τον νεαρό πρίγκιπα, γιο του Γουίλιαμ και της Κέιτ, τον βάφτισαν Λούις.


Ξέχνα το, έχει χαθεί αυτή η μάχη. Άλλωστε ο μικρός αδερφός του Γιωργάκη και της Καρλοτίτσας λέγεται Λουδοβίκος. 



> Ώρες είναι ν' ακούσουμε και το God Save the Queen των Pistols στη βάφτιση.



Προς τα εκεί πάμε σιγά σιγά...


----------



## Lexoplast (May 4, 2018)

Γεια σας και χαίρετε! Πατήστε το λινκ εδώ, πηγαίνετε στο 02:03:00 και ακούστε (μισό λεπτάκι) να μαθαίνετε. Δεν περιγράφω άλλο.:clap:


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2018)

Εγώ στο τσακίρ κέφι σπάω πολλές γραβάτες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 5, 2018)

Υπερβάλλων ζήλος... Αυτό με τις γραβάτες όμως δεν το 'πιασα.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Υπερβάλλων ζήλος... Αυτό με τις γραβάτες όμως δεν το 'πιασα.



Ε, να καταγράψω το κείμενο, να μην το χάσουμε κιόλας:

Οι δύο ομάδες είναι έτοιμες πλέον να εισέλθουν εντός παιδιάς για ξεκινήσει το σετ της μιας ανάσας, το tie break, εκεί που, όπως λέει και η αγγλική ορολογία του ονόματος, tie break, το σπάσιμο της γραβάτας, εκεί που οι προπονητές λύνουν τις γραβάτες καθώς η αγωνία τους είναι στο κατακόρυφο…


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 5, 2018)

:lol::lol::lol:

Αχ, δεν το είχα ακούσει! Μπερδεύτηκα, γιατί ακριβώς στο 00:02:01 αναφέρει τον Φερνάντο *Μουνί (sic) κάνα δυο φορές, και νόμισα ότι περί αυτού επρόκειτο και δεν πρόσεξα τι έλεγε μετά.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 6, 2018)

Έπεσε θύμα κι αυτός της φτώχειας του αγγλικού λεξιλογίου. Ενώ οι Έλληνες λένε «γραβάτα» και «παπιγιόν», οι Άγγλοι αποκαλούν το μεν «(neck)tie» και το άλλο «bow tie», χρησιμοποιούν δηλαδή την ίδια λέξη και για τα δύο. Όταν λοιπόν σε μιαν επίσημη εκδήλωση αναγράφεται στην πρόσκληση «black tie», αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι προσκεκλημένοι φοράνε ειδικά ξύλινα _παπιγιόν_ μαύρου χρώματος, τα οποία στέκονται πιο εύκολα όρθια (με την υποστήριξη του κολάρου του πουκαμίσου, που είναι κολαριστό για να μπορεί να αντέχει στο βάρος). _Δεν φοράνε γραβάτες_, αλλιώς δεν θα ξεχωρίζουν από τους σερβιτόρους. Το ίδιο ίσχυε και για τους αγώνες μποξ πριν από έναν αιώνα, που αποτελούσαν ημιεπίσημο γεγονός και απαιτούσαν ορισμένο κώδικα ενδυμασίας – ιδίως για τους διαιτητές, που είχαν σημαντικό ρόλο στα δρώμενα. Και από _εκεί_ προέκυψε το «tie break», από έναν διαιτητή που χρειάστηκε να βγάλει νικητή σε έναν ισόπαλο έως τότε αγώνα μετά από μεγάλο αριθμό γύρων, και ο οποίος επειδή δεν είχε κέρμα πάνω του για να στρίψει, έβγαλε το παπιγιόν του και το έδωσε στους δύο παίκτες να το σπάσουν μεταξύ τους. Ο παίκτης που έμεινε με το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι κέρδισε τον αγώνα. Οι κανόνες άλλαξαν το 1962, καθώς η συγκεκριμένη μέθοδος όχι μόνο θεωρήθηκε ανιαρή για τα γούστα των θεατών αλλά επέτρεπε στους διαιτητές να επηρεάσουν την έκβαση του αγώνα ανοίγοντας μικρές τρύπες στο παπιγιόν από τη μία μόνο πλευρά. Η ονομασία «tie break» είχε όμως ήδη καθιερωθεί, και αργότερα πέρασε σε άλλα αθλήματα, όπως το βόλεϊ.

Ας σημειωθεί εδώ ότι η ομοιότητα του όρου με τη χρήση της λέξης «tie» για την ισοπαλία είναι εντελώς συμπτωματική. Η συγκεκριμένη χρήση σχετίζεται όντως με τη γραβάτα, με την οποία έδεναν τα χέρια των ισόπαλων αθλητών στο βάθρο σε ένδειξη ευγενούς άμιλλας την εποχή του ερασιτεχνικού αθλητισμού, όταν η διοργανώτρια χώρα των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων δεν κάλυπτε τα έξοδα για ταινίες σχεδιασμένες από γνωστούς καλλιτέχνες ειδικά για αυτό τον σκοπό.


----------



## sarant (May 6, 2018)

Επικό το σπάσιμο της γραβάτας -είναι όπως οι γιγαντιαίες βαλσαμωμένες ακρίδες της Αμερικής!


----------



## Marinos (May 7, 2018)

Ξέρατε ότι μπορεί να υποστεί κανείς ήττα και μάλιστα ταπεινωτική με 3-0 επί του αντιπάλου του; Και όμως...
Αντίθετα, ο Ολυμπιακός, έπειτα από μία κακή εμφάνιση, γνώρισε ταπεινωτική ήττα στα Γιάννινα με 3-0 επί του τοπικού ΠΑΣ.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 22, 2018)

Πάνω από 6000 ευρήματα για την καταλυτική*ημερομηνία;
Έχουν καταλυθεί τα πάντα;


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2018)

«Και για αυτό τον λόγο αποφεύγει επισταμένα να μην πάρει καθαρή θέση.»

https://www.corfupress.com/cp/2018/05/συνέντευξη-τζανακόπουλου-στην-ερτ/


Η διπλή άρνηση («αποφεύγει... να μην...») είναι σφάλμα του προφορικού λόγου (και όχι υποχρεωτικά «γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τα αληθή λέγει»).

Το *_επισταμένα_, αν καταγράφηκε σωστά, είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος και το έχουμε σχολιάσει εδώ:

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5779-Πού-πηγαίνει-αυτός-ο-τόνος


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2018)

nickel said:


> Το *_επισταμένα_, αν καταγράφηκε σωστά, είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος και το έχουμε σχολιάσει εδώ:https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5779-Πού-πηγαίνει-αυτός-ο-τόνος


Θα συνιστούσα λίγη αυτοσυγκράτηση στην προσθήκη αστερίσκων προ λέξεων — πλέον τα λεξικά _δεν βάζουν καν _το «επιστάμενα»: :twit:


----------



## sarant (May 30, 2018)

Και στο Χρηστικό, επισταμένως και επισταμένα.
(Ομολογώ ότι εγώ "επιστάμενα" λέω ακόμα).


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2018)

Εγώ, _επισταμένως_, με το οποίο κανείς δεν μπερδεύεται. Αλλά βλέπω ότι δυο καλά λεξικά φιλοξενούν έναν τύπο που μου προξενεί αναγούλα. Χωρίς κανένα χαρακτηρισμό. Που σημαίνει ότι αγνοούν (με κάποια από τις δύο σημασίες του _αγνοώ_) τον τύπο _επιστάμενα_ και τα σχετικά ευρήματα.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2018)

Η πλειονότητα των σύγχρονων ομιλητών θα θεωρούσε παρατονισμό το _επιστάμενα_, κι όχι το _επισταμένα_.
(Σημ.: Βλέπω πως το κοκκινίζει μέχρι κι ο χρωμιοδιορθωτής το _επιστάμενα_.)


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2018)

Και, με την ευκαιρία: Ο ΕΘΕΓ δεν βγάζει κανένα «επιστάμενα», έχει μόνον «επισταμένα». ;)


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2018)

Μπορείς λοιπόν να καταλάβεις γιατί δεν θα με πιάσεις ποτέ να γράφω κανένα από τα δύο.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2018)

nickel said:


> Μπορείς λοιπόν να καταλάβεις γιατί δεν θα με πιάσεις ποτέ να γράφω κανένα από τα δύο.


----------



## sarant (May 31, 2018)

nickel said:


> Εγώ, _επισταμένως_, με το οποίο κανείς δεν μπερδεύεται. Αλλά βλέπω ότι δυο καλά λεξικά φιλοξενούν έναν τύπο που μου προξενεί αναγούλα. Χωρίς κανένα χαρακτηρισμό. Που σημαίνει ότι αγνοούν (με κάποια από τις δύο σημασίες του _αγνοώ_) τον τύπο _επιστάμενα_ και τα σχετικά ευρήματα.



Για να πάμε σε ένα άλλο, κι εγώ λέω "προηγουμένως" αλλα πολύς κόσμος λέει "προηγούμενα" (ως επίρρημα) ενω -αν και φοβαμαι να το ψάξω- ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει το *προηγουμένα.

Ωστόσο το Χρηστικό έχει (δεύτερον βέβαια) τον τύπο "προηγούμενα" όχι όμως το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ. Παραλείπει αυτον τον υπαρκτό τύπο ενώ παραθέτει, όπως είχαμε δει τις προάλλες, το *εσύνδραμα που ελάχιστα καταγράφεται. Ασυνέπεια το βρισκω αυτο, αλλά ειναι ακόμα υπό διαμόρφωση το λεξικό (γι' αυτό και τα γράφω, να τα δουν).


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2018)

Ευτυχώς κανένα δεν έχει το *ομολογουμένα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 8, 2018)

nickel said:


> Αυτό είναι το σκηνικό που έχει διαμορφωθεί και δύσκολα θα μεταβληθούν οι βασικοί παράμετροί του.
> 
> Για όσον καιρό η _παράμετρος_ είναι θηλυκή, θέλει και θηλυκό επίθετο: _οι βασικές παράμετροι_.





Costas said:


> Ίσα-ίσα, αυτή η μετατροπή των θηλυκών σε -ος σε αρσενικά στον πληθυντικό είναι μια ευφυέστατη λύση που βρήκε το λαϊκό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, και μόνο χαρά μού προκαλεί η τόση διάδοση της χρήσης της (βλ. και "τους ψήφους"). Ο Ψυχάρης έλεγε πως άκουγε στην Κπολη και τον ενικό ως αρσενικό, πως δηλ. οι αμαξάδες εκεί έλεγαν "ο οδός", αλλά δεν το έχω ακούσει (εκτός από τον άμμο).



Αυτό δεν σας το έχω δείξει, ε;



Το θυμήθηκα τις προάλλες γιατί βρήκα παρόμοιο λάθος στον ΚΟΚ:

Άρθρο 36
Κανόνες χρήσης των φώτων οχημάτων

2. Aν υπάρχoυν φώτα oμίχλης, σύμφωνα με αυτά πoυ oρίζoνται στo άρθρo 69 τoυ παρόντoς Kώδικα, πρέπει να χρησιμoπoιoύνται μόνo σε περίπτωση oμίχλης, χιoνόπτωσης ή καταρρακτώδoυς βρoχής, μόνα τoυς ή μαζί με τα φώτα διασταύρωσης. Tα φώτα αυτά επιτρέπεται να χρησιμoπoιoύνται *σε στενoύς ελικoειδείς oδoύς* και αν δεν συντρέχoυν oι πιo πάνω πρoϋπoθέσεις.

Λίγο να μην προσέξεις, πετάγεται το άτιμο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2018)

Το «Παρόχθιες οδοί κλειστοί» είναι αριστούργημα μπουρδουκλώματος!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2018)

Το ανέβασα στη φεϊσμπουκική ομάδα ΤΓΜΕΕ, ας το βάλω κι εδώ:

Τα μεταξωτά αριθμητικά θέλουν κι επιδέξιους ομιλητές

Λέει ο εκφωνητής αγώνα μπάσκετ: «Βλέπουμε τον εις εκ των προέδρων του Ολυμπιακού». Προφανώς θεωρεί ότι το «έναν» είναι μια μαλλιαρή λέξη που μόλυνε την ελληνική όταν χάθηκε το αρχαίο κλέος...

Στο 01:30 εδώ:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 18, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Τα μεταξωτά αριθμητικά θέλουν κι επιδέξιους ομιλητές
> 
> Λέει ο εκφωνητής αγώνα μπάσκετ: «Βλέπουμε τον εις εκ των προέδρων του Ολυμπιακού». Προφανώς θεωρεί ότι το «έναν» είναι μια μαλλιαρή λέξη που μόλυνε την ελληνική όταν χάθηκε το αρχαίο κλέος...



Έψαχνα το αριθμητικό για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα· η πρώτη ανάγνωση το κατέταξε ως πρόθεση... :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2018)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Έψαχνα το αριθμητικό για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα· η πρώτη ανάγνωση το κατέταξε ως πρόθεση... :laugh:


Ενδεχόμενο το οποίο δημιουργεί μια όχι και τόσο ωραία εικόνα... :scared:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 19, 2018)

Καθόλου ωραία, αν εννοείς αυτό που νομίζω ότι εννοείς.

Στο μεταξύ πετυχαίνω αυτό στην Καθημερινή:

Ως συνέπεια του κλίματος εσωτερικών πολιτικών συγκρούσεων, μια σειρά ερειστικών τροπολογιών απορρίφθηκαν.

Έψαξα να δω αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα, υποστηρικτική τροπολογία (κι ας μοιάζει το κείμενο να εννοεί το αντίθετο), αλλά όχι. Το πρωτότυπο άρθρο στο Politico το ξεκαθαρίζει:

As a result, a slew of contentious proposals were scuttled

Το λάθος ίσως είναι του πρακτορείου, μιας και βρίσκω το ίδιο άρθρο και αλλού· πάντως δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω το _εριστικός_ γραμμένο λάθος. Οι περισσότεροι θα καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει, αλλά αξίζει ν' αναφερθεί ότι λέξη _ερειστικός_ υπάρχει (στη βιολογία τουλάχιστον) και σχετίζεται ετυμολογικά όχι με την _έριδα_ αλλά με το _έρεισμα_.

Συμπληρωματική ερώτηση: σας πείθει αυτή η απόδοση του _contentious_; Η ερμηνεία που ξέρω για το _εριστικός_ είναι «αυτός που αγαπάει τις φιλονικίες», και μόνο αυτή δίνει το ΛΚΝ. Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει λίγο ευρύτερο ορισμό, «αυτός που προκαλεί εντάσεις και φιλονικίες, που συχνά καταλήγει, ξεσπά σε καβγά», αλλά πάλι για πρόσωπα κάνει λόγο, όπως φαίνεται και από το σημείωμα που ακολουθεί το λήμμα (και που αφορά ακριβώς τα ομόηχα για τα οποία άρχισα να γράφω). Μόνο στο Χρηστικό βρίσκω αναφορά και σε άψυχα στα παραδείγματα: «εριστική διάθεση/στάση/συμπεριφορά, εριστικό πνεύμα/σχόλιο/ύφος, εριστικές δηλώσεις». Ακόμα κι έτσι όμως, νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για κάτι που δημιουργεί προστριβές ηθελημένα, σε αντίθεση με το _contentious_, που είναι πιο ουδέτερο και απλώς περιγράφει κάτι γύρω από το οποίο προκύπτουν διαφωνίες.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2018)

«*ακάρεο*»!
(Τι να σου κάνει κι ο κακόμοιρος ο μεταφραστής, όλο για «ακάρεα» ακούει, που να του περάσει από το μυαλό το «άκαρι»...)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 21, 2018)

Γνωστό το ακάρεο. Να δεις που θα μπει και στα λεξικά αυτό το ζούζουνο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 3, 2018)

Είχε –και γλωσσικό– ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο που διάβασα για το φαινόμενο του «τουριστικού κορεσμού» (_overtourism_) – σας παραπέμπω στην άποψη που εκφράζεται στην πρώτη και τρίτη παράγραφο για τους όρους αυτούς.

Πιο κάτω τράβηξε την προσοχή μου κάτι άλλο, επίσης γλωσσικό:

Ποιοι είναι όμως οι λόγοι για τους οποίους έχει δημιουργηθεί το φαινόμενο; Κατ’ αρχάς, η αριθμητική αύξηση της μεσαίας τάξης στην αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες όπως η Ινδία, και η προοδευτική άνοδος του βιοτικού της επιπέδου. Ιδιαίτερο ρόλο στην εμφάνιση του overtourism παίζει η Κίνα. Στην αρχή του 21ου αιώνα οι κάτοικοί της έκαναν 10,5 εκατ. ταξίδια ανά τον κόσμο. Το 2017 αυτός ο αριθμός αυξήθηκε κατά 1.380%, οι Κινέζοι έκαναν δηλαδή 145 εκατομμύρια υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια.

Εδώ έχουμε μια ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση όπου κάποιος γράφει για διεθνή πράγματα επηρεασμένος από τοπικές έννοιες – ενδεχομένως εις διπλούν. Όταν οι Έλληνες διασχίζουν έναν ωκεανό αεροπορικώς, αυτός πολύ συχνά είναι ο Ατλαντικός, αλλά δύσκολο να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και για τους Κινέζους, που έχουν συνηθίσει να βλέπουν παγκόσμιους χάρτες με τη Γροιλανδία κομμένη στα δύο. Στον ιστότοπο https://planefinder.net/ μπορεί να δει κανείς τις διαδρομές που ακολουθούν εκατοντάδες πτήσεις, και να διακρίνει για παράδειγμα ότι οι περισσότερες πτήσεις μεταξύ Κίνας και Βόρειας Αμερικής ακολουθούν τη βόρεια ακτογραμμή του Ειρηνικού – τόσο για λόγους οικονομίας καυσίμων όσο και για να έχουν τη δυνατότητα έκτακτης προσγείωσης σε περίπτωση προβλήματος. Εμφανίζονται και άλλες πτήσεις εκεί: για να πας στον διεθνή αερολιμένα τού Πεκίνου από τη Δυτική Ευρώπη κόβεις δρόμο μέσω Ρωσίας, ενώ μια πτήση από Αθήνα ακολουθεί χαμηλότερο κύκλο, μέσω Καζακστάν και Μογγολίας· από Σύδνεϋ και Μελβούρνη περνάς δυτικά των Φιλιππίνων και κοντά από το Χονγκ Κονγκ, και από το Γιοχάνεσμπουργκ διασχίζεις τμήμα τού Ινδικού Ωκεανού και ύστερα ακολουθείς την ανατολική ακτή της Ινδίας. (Από Νότια Αμερική δεν βρήκα τίποτα, που με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι πόσο βιώσιμες οικονομικά θα ήταν τέτοιες πτήσεις.)

Βέβαια δεν χρειάζεται γεωγραφική ανάλυση για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι η συντάκτρια δεν εννοούσε μόνο τους Κινέζους που διασχίζουν τον Ατλαντικό, αν και είναι ατυχές το ότι χρησιμοποίησε τη λέξη αυτή για έναν από τους λαούς που απέχουν περισσότερο από τον συγκεκριμένο ωκεανό. Ίσως θα ήταν πιο δόκιμο κάτι σαν «υπερπόντιες πτήσεις» – ή μήπως όχι; Εδώ ο ορισμός του ΛΝΕΓ (αυτός που βρίσκεται πέρα από τη θάλασσα, πέρα από τον ωκεανό, δηλ. πολύ μακριά) μου μοιάζει σαφώς ακριβέστερος από εκείνον του ΛΚΝ (που αναφέρεται κυρίως σε χώρες που βρίσκονται πέρα από τον Aτλαντικό Ωκεανό, σε σχέση με την Ευρώπη). Ακόμα κι έτσι όμως, κάτι δεν μου κολλάει. Ψάχνω να βρω μια πηγή για τα 145 εκατομμύρια, και πέφτω πάνω σ' αυτό το άρθρο της εφημερίδας _Τέλεγκραφ_:

In the first year of the new millennium, a modest 10.5m overseas trips were made by Chinese residents. Fast forward to 2017 and the figure was 145m – an astounding increase of 1,380 per cent.

Νομίζω ότι τον βρήκαμε τον ένοχο. Οι Βρετανοί, όντας νησιώτες, χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη _overseas_ περίπου ως συνώνυμη του _abroad_, και από εκεί δεν είναι δύσκολο να επεκταθεί η χρήση της και σε περιπτώσεις κρατών που δεν είναι καθόλου νησιωτικά. Η Κίνα είναι ένα παράδειγμα, που μας υποδεικνύει ότι η καλύτερη απόδοση στην περίπτωσή μας θα ήταν μάλλον «διεθνή ταξίδια» ή «ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό». Οι ΗΠΑ είναι ένα άλλο, όπως αποδεικνύουν περίτρανα οι σχετικές με συνοριακά τείχη γελοιογραφίες των τελευταίων δύο ετών, παρότι οι ίδιοι οι Αμερικανοί συχνά αναφέρονται στον μπαμπούλα των θέσεων εργασίας που μετακινούνται στο Μεξικό (και αλλού) ως «jobs moving overseas».

Και ύστερα έχουμε κι αυτό...


----------



## stathis (Jul 4, 2018)

Σύμφωνα με το αρθράκι του in.gr για το απολαυστικό βίντεο-σχόλιο του Ερίκ Καντονά σχετικά με τα καραγκιοζιλίκια του Νεϊμάρ στο Μουντιάλ, _continuity mistakes = διαδοχικά λάθη_. Προφανώς ο «συλλογισμός» ήταν _continuity -> continuous -> συνεχή -> διαδοχικά_.

Σχετικό νήμα εδώ


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2018)

Ωραίο, αστροναύτη μου!

Σας έχω Τραμπ.






What a Freudian slip! A tripping tongue—or is it a dripping one?


----------



## stathis (Jul 4, 2018)

nickel said:


> What a Freudian slip! A tripping tongue—or is it a dripping one?


Όταν ο σχολιασμός είναι πιο αστείος από το λάθος :)

Φαίνεται πάντως ότι είναι διαδεδομένο λάθος η γραφή του _pore_ ως _pour_, αφού το Wiktionary τού αφιερώνει ξεχωριστό λήμμα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 4, 2018)

Το συναντώ σε σχόλια λίγο πιο σπάνια από το «I am (not) phased». :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2018)

Πριν 3 χρόνια οι πολίτες απέδειξαν ότι ένας λαός μπορεί να απεμπολήσει τον φόβο με τον οποίο μια μικρή, ανόητη, αυταρχική ολιγαρχία αποκλείει τον δήμο από την δημοκρατία χρεώνοντάς τον τις δικές της αμαρτίες & ζημίες την ώρα που τον λοιδωρεί. Η 5 Ιουλίου είναι Γιορτή Δημοκρατίας
https://twitter.com/yanisvaroufakis/status/1014801584537075712

Στο χτεσινό τουίτ του Βαρουφάκη, σχολιάστηκε αρκετά η έκφραση «ένας λαός μπορεί να απεμπολήσει τον φόβο».

Κανονικά, απεμπολούμε (δηλαδή, ξεπουλάμε) δικαιώματα, αρχές, αξίες και άλλα τέτοια πράγματα με αξία.
Τον φόβο τον αποβάλλουμε, τον ξεπερνάμε, τον υπερνικούμε.

Βέβαια, στο πλήρες κείμενο δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρήσω το εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένο λάθος του *_λοιδωρώ_. Όχι, από τα αρχαία χρόνια αυτό είναι *λοιδορώ*.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2018)

Συμβαίνουν κι αλλού (και τα σχόλια από κάτω είναι να σου φτιάχνουν τη διάθεση)
Brexit: British government's botched German translation of Chequers white paper met with ridicule
_The move to provide translations of Theresa May’s Brexit plan is being seen in Brussels as an attempt to bypass the European Commission and negotiate directly with member states. But the approach appears to have backfired after claims that the translation was “unreadable” and written in strange “archaic” language featuring made-up compound words._
(Γκουγκλ τρανσλέιτ κι αυτοί)


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Μοναδικό εύρημα κρυμμένο στην Επισκοπή Σικίνου - Ασύλητος τάφος επιφανούς γυναίκας γεμάτος κοσμήματα*
> 
> Εντυπωσιακά ευρήματα ήρθαν στο φως στη Σίκινο καθώς κατά την διάρκεια των εργασιών αποκατάστασης του μνημείου της Επισκοπής ανακαλύφθηκε ασύλητος τάφος. Γεμάτος κοσμήματα και πολύτιμα αντικείμενα, ανήκε όπως εκτιμάται σε επιφανή γυναίκα της αρχαίας κοινωνίας του νησιού. Ο κιβωτιόσχημος τάφος είχε τοποθετηθεί σε τυφλό σημείο των υπογείων του μνημείου ώστε να διαφύγει της σύλησης και των τυμβωρύχων. [...]
> 
> https://www.lifo.gr/now/culture/201...os-tafos-epifanoys-gynaikas-gematos-kosmimata



Ξεκίνησα να το διαβάζω στη δική μας ανάρτηση και δεν μπόρεσα να μην κάνω μια παύση εδώ:

«ώστε να διαφύγει της σύλησης και των τυμβωρύχων»

Από το «να διαφύγει τη σύλληψη» και την ελληνικούρα «να διαφύγει της σύλληψης» φτάσαμε στο «να διαφύγει της σύλησης». Και των τυμβωρύχων, φυσικά.

Απλά ελληνικά: για να γλιτώσει από τη σύληση και τους τυμβωρύχους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2018)

Δυο φορές το «κάθε άλλο» στο ίδιο κείμενο, αλλά τη μία με ένα αχρείαστο «δεν». 

Το hashtag #boycottsantorini με δεκάδες αναρτήσεις στο Twitter που περιελάμβαναν ντροπιαστικές φωτογραφίες με γαϊδουράκια που κάθε άλλο παρά διακοπές δεν κάνουν στο νησί [...]

Κατά τη διάρκεια των συναντήσεων έγινε αναφορά σε περιστατικά και συμπεριφορές που θίγουν τα δικαιώματα των συγκεκριμένων ζώων και κάθε άλλο παρά ιδανικές συνθήκες διαβίωσης τους προσφέρουν. 

https://www.protagon.gr/themata/pli...iimena-gaidourakia-tis-santorinis-44341666680


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2018)

Διάβασα στο Facebook ένα καλογραμμένο κείμενο για το Μάτι. Τα ελληνικά του Αιμίλιου Περδικάρη είναι ένα διαμάντι που λάμπει στο Facebook. Διαβάστε το κείμενο, για όποιον λόγο θέλετε.

https://www.facebook.com/perdika/posts/10156241108288880

Εγώ βρήκα την ευκαιρία να τσακώσω έναν τύπο που έχει κάποια διάδοση αλλά δεν είναι σωστός:

«Τα εγκατελειμμένα αυτοκίνητα να σκάνε σαν γκαζάκια δίπλα σου.»

Δεν υπάρχει κανονικά τύπος *_εγκατελειμμένος_ αν και κάποιοι θα υποστήριζαν ότι, με τόσες χρήσεις, θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται κανονικός:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="εγκ...+OR+"εγκατελειμμένα"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Ωστόσο, αν δεν θέλετε να τα βάζετε με τις γραμματικές και τους επιμελητές, οι τύποι είναι *εγκαταλειμμένος* ή, στο πιο λόγιο, *εγκαταλελειμμένος* — κανονικός αναδιπλασιασμός, δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2018)

Όχι, ο «ασύλληπτος τάφος της βασίλισσας Νεφερτίτης» δεν είναι παράκουσμα, αντί για «ασύλητος τάφος». Είναι απόδοση (μηχανική μετάφραση, να υποθέσω) του τίτλου αγγλικού άρθρου: 
The Elusive Tomb of Queen Nefertiti may lie behind the walls of Tutankhamun's Burial Chamber
https://www.ancient-origins.net/new...y-lie-behind-walls-tutankhamuns-burial-020482

Ένα νηματάκι για το elusive θα ήταν χρήσιμο.


----------



## sarant (Aug 24, 2018)

Στο βιβλίο "Η Ελλάδα του Όθωνα" του Εδμ. Αμπού που κυκλοφορεί σε νέα μετάφραση, στο σημείο όπου ο Αμπού διεκτραγωδεί την απουσία οδικού δικτύου στο νεοελληνικό κράτος (το 1852) και παραθέτει έναν πίνακα με τους ελάχιστους δρόμους του βασιλείου, διαβάζουμε:

Από το Ναβαρίνο στο Μόδο ... 3 λεύγες

Το Μόδο είναι βέβαια η Μεθώνη. Το πρωτότυπο λέει De Navarin à Modon .... 3 lieues

Modon είναι η γαλλική ονομασία της Μεθώνης (Modone η ιταλική, επίσης Modon η ενετική) αλλά δεν νομίζω ποτέ να το είπαμε έτσι στα ελληνικά. Το θεωρώ λοιπόν λάθος -ίσως από επιλογή παρά από άγνοια, αλλά λάθος.

Επικουρικά, ενώ υποσημειώσεις υπάρχουν άφθονες, λείπει υποσημείωση που να δίνει την ισοδυναμία της λεύγας -όχι ότι είναι απλό. Πάντως κάπου 4,4 χλμ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2018)

Υποσημείωση που να λέει ότι το Ναβαρίνο είναι η Πύλος υπάρχει;


----------



## sarant (Aug 24, 2018)

Ωχ, ούτε αυτό!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 20, 2018)

Επειδή έχουμε καιρό να ποστάρουμε σ' αυτό το νήμα, βάζω ένα φρέσκο, σημερινό δικό μου ολίσθημα (που ευτυχώς το είδα αμέσως). Στο οπισθόφυλλο ενός βιβλίου για την ιστορία της τεχνολογίας, λέει ότι οι μεγάλες ανακαλύψεις και εφευρέσεις "...μας οδήγησαν σε κατορθώματα, όπως το να φτάσουμε την ταχύτητα του* φωτός*..." Εχμ, του ήχου ήθελα να πω. Ευσεβείς πόθοι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 21, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Συμβαίνει τώρα στο κανάλι της βουλής. Το τζαμί της Κόρδοβας αντι για Μεσκίτα (τέμενος) έγινε Μοσκίτο (κουνούπι).


Το ξανάβαλαν χτες βράδυ, αλλά αυτή τη φορά το πρόλαβα από πιο νωρίς. Έτσι γνώρισα την περίφημη δυναστεία των Ουμαγιάντ (γιατί στο σχολείο δεν μάθαμε για τους Ομεϋάδες - εκτός βέβαια κι αν ήταν άποψη του μεταφραστή, τι τους θέλουμε τους εξελληνισμούς βρε αδελφέ στη σύγχρονη εποχή; ). Επίσης η Κόρδοβα είναι (φυσικά) άκλιτη. 

Ψιλά γράμματα, όπως τη Μεδίνα Αλ Ζάχρα ως Αζαχάρα (με αγγλική προφορά του ισπανικού τοπωνυμίου) δεν τα συζητώ καν (πες ότι είναι και θέμα άποψης, άλλωστε πολλοί το γράφουν έτσι).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 4, 2018)

Στον απόηχο της σύλληψης του καθηγητή στο ΤΕΙ Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας εμφανίστηκε κι αυτό το άρθρο στην _Καθημερινή_, με τίτλο «Σεξουαλικές επιθέσεις: "Ορίστε γιατί δεν είχαμε μιλήσει τόσα χρόνια"», που αναφέρεται σε τρεις γνωστές περιπτώσεις από τις ΗΠΑ.

Γλωσσικού ενδιαφέροντος είναι ένα ολίσθημα στη μετάφραση μιας από τις μαρτυρίες που παρατίθενται:

Oταν ο νομάρχης του Montgomery αποφάσισε να μην ασκήσει δίωξη λόγω έλλειψης αποδεικτικών στοιχείων, έμεινα δίχως καμία αίσθηση δικαιοσύνης.

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω ο τίτλος του νομάρχη είχε πάντοτε πολιτικό χαρακτήρα, τόσο σε σχέση με τους νομούς της Ελλάδας όσο και στην απόδοση αντίστοιχων όρων από άλλες γλώσσες, οπότε δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου εδώ. Αντιθέτως, υποθέτει εύλογα κανείς ότι τη δίωξη άσκησε ο _district attorney_ της Κομητείας Μοντγκόμερι, και όντως αυτό προκύπτει από το πρωτότυπο κείμενο της επιστολής εδώ. Άρα πρόκειται για τον εισαγγελέα της κομητείας, ή ίσως για τον προϊστάμενο της εισαγγελίας της κομητείας, καθώς υπάρχουν και άλλοι εισαγγελείς εκεί.


----------



## Themis (Oct 8, 2018)

Άμα έχεις βαρύτατων τραυματισμών...




https://www.news247.gr/koinonia/egl...icle&utm_campaign=24MediaWidget&utm_term=Pos1

Το τερματίσανε.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 13, 2018)

Βλέποντας ένα ωραίο γαλλικό ντοκιμαντέρ για τις φυλακές της Γουιάνας στο κανάλι της Βουλής τώρα, μόλις έμαθα για την παρουσία του στρατού του Σαλού (και των στρατιωτών του Σαλού, επίσης).


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2018)

Αποχαιρετισμός στον Πολ Άλεν, συνιδρυτή της Microsoft, αλλά στο in.gr (και, πιθανότατα, και σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες) μπερδεύουν τις εταιρείες κατά τρόπο ανεπίτρεπτο σε όσους καταλαβαίνουν δυο πράγματα από την ιστορία των υπολογιστών:

Περισσότερο γνωστός ως συνιδρυτής της Apple το 1975 με τον Μπιλ Γκέιτς, έκλεισε την πόρτα το 1983 αφού τσακώθηκε με τον με τον παλιό του συμμαθητή 

(δις)

Δυο παραγράφους πιο κάτω:

Οι δυο τους είχαν ιδρύσει το 1975 την Micro-Soft αφού ένα τεστ είχε αποδείξει την αξία του προγράμματός τους BASIC [...]

Λίγο πιο κάτω έχουν τουλάχιστον γράψει σωστά τη Microsoft. 

https://www.in.gr/2018/10/16/plus/f...arismatikos-enthousiasmenos-ti-zoi-anthropos/


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 3, 2018)

Από την είδηση _Ένοπλος άνοιξε πυρ σε σχολή γιόγκα_:

“The gun shot six or seven times. I saw five different ambulances picking people up," she said. "It’s scary it’s so close to home.”

Και στον ιστότοπο γνωστής εφημερίδας:

«Ακούστηκε ο ήχος έξι ή επτά πυροβολισμών. Είδα πέντε ασθενοφόρα, ανθρώπους να μεταφέρονται σε φορεία. Είναι τρομακτικό, είναι τόσο κοντά στο σπίτι.»

Η ίδια εφημερίδα λανσάρει περιοδικό "γαστρονομικής πανδαισίας" με όνομα Eat me. Την παίζουν στα δάχτυλα την ξένη γλώσσα.


----------



## Themis (Nov 5, 2018)

Μα να μην ξέρω ότι οι Μαυροβούνιοι είχαν πατήσει πόδι στα ισπανικά λιμάνια και ότι είχαν τη διορατικότητα να αποκαλούν τους Βίκινγκς καπιταλιστές; Το πληροφορήθηκα μόλις σήμερα από τη Huffington Post:

https://www.huffingtonpost.gr/entry...ebig&utm_campaign=24MediaWidget&utm_term=Pos2
Υπάρχει και παραπομπή στο πρωτότυπο άρθρο του Guardian:

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/nov/04/viking-longboat-industrial-tar-pits-dominance-seas


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2018)

Έχω ξεραθεί στα γέλια, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να ασχοληθούμε με το παράταιρο *περεταίρω. Αναμενόμενο ήταν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2018)

Ό,τι θέλουν (αντι)γράφουν. Εμένα πάλι η γκουγκλομετάφραση μού έδωσε (για το «They were known as "heathen wizards" by the Moors.») «*Ήταν γνωστοί από τους Μαυροβιότοπους ως "καλόγεροι παγανιστές"*». Τι στο καλό, κράτησαν το Μαυρο- από τους Μαυροβιότοπους και το -ιστές από τους καλόγερους παγανιστές; Μας κλέβουν στο ζύγι!


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2018)

...
The Moors were moored.

Μαυριτανοί δεμένοι στο μουράγιο
Βίκινγκ ήρθαν μάγοι, καπιταλιστές
Έκανα το γέλιο μου κουράγιο
η «εφημερίδα» πάλι μ' άναψε φωτιές






Μεταφροσύνη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 5, 2018)

Ποια Πυθία και κουραφέξαλα. Γουγλε και ανοίγεις μαντείο αλφα άλφα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2018)

Πώς κάνετε έτσι βρε παιδιά! Τι Μαυριτανία, τι Μαυροβούνιο. Μαύρη η μια κι μαύρη η άλλη. Χιόνια η μια και... άμμο η άλλη. 
Το άλλο με τους καπιταλιστές δεν ξέρω πως τους ήρθε.

Εδιτ: το βρήκα! ορθογραφικό είναι το πρόβλημα. Οι Μαυροβούνιοι Ισπανοί, τους αποκαλούσαν καπιτα-ληστές, διότι έκαναν επιδρομές και τους λήστευαν


----------



## Themis (Nov 7, 2018)

Εντάξει, παιδιά, μην αναστατώνεστε. Διορθώθηκαν οι Μαυροβούνιοι:


https://www.huffingtonpost.gr/entry...ebig&utm_campaign=24MediaWidget&utm_term=Pos2
Η κορωνίδα των αριστουργημάτων είναι πάντως κατ' εμέ η προσθήκη εκείνου του "από" πριν από το "όπου". Σαν να υπάρχει στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού η σκέψη ότι χρειάζεται κάποια σχετικοποίηση, επειδή οι κάτοικοι των χερσότοπων ενδέχεται να μην κατοικούν στα λιμάνια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2018)

Xρειάστηκε να πάω στο αρχικό πάλι για να καταλάβω ότι χερσότοποι= Moors (και με κεφαλαίο κιόλας στο αρχικό, να βγάζει μάτι ότι αναφέρεται στους μουσουλμάνους της Ιβηρικής χερσονήσου. Οι οποίοι μάλλον στο αντίθετο των χερσότοπων κατοικούσαν).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 8, 2018)

Το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό! :lol:


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2018)

Εγώ πάλι έβγαλα κριθαράκι στο μάτι από τους «μάγους των *ειδωλολάτρων*». Αν υποψιαστώ ότι θα πάψουν και οι _ειδωλολάτρες_ να κατεβάζουν τον τόνο τους, θα αλλάξω γλώσσα!


----------



## Earion (Nov 8, 2018)

ειδωλολάτρων


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2018)

Στην αρχαία γραμματεία (στο TLG, για την ακρίβεια) έχουμε τρία παρατονισμένα (έναντι 87 _ειδωλολατρών_).


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2018)

Και πολύ περισσότερα στη νεότερη γραμματεία. Είναι δυσδιάκριτη αλλά υπαρκτή η τάση αυτή αναβίβασης του τόνου στη γενική πληθυντικού. Φερειπείν τη γενική Σπαρτιάτων τη βρίσκουμε σε κείμενα του 19ου, από την _Ελληνική Νομαρχία_ μέχρι τον Μακρυγιάννη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2018)

«Πάντα θα παραμένω πιστός στην *αιτία* της Μακεδονίας».

Έτσι γράφει στην Κ. ότι είπε ο Γκρούεφσκι αναζητώντας πολιτικό άσυλο στη Βουδαπέστη και κάνει μπαμ ότι κάποιος έχει μεταφράσει λάθος το _cause_.

http://www.kathimerini.gr/994950/ar...rK5yGh5xk4UvfPX6iG9syKOlcnIVhmqIsY4ikowI3ZKqI


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-seeking-asylum-in-hungary-idUSKCN1NI1S0?il=0


Αυτός δεν είναι «επαναστάτης χωρίς αιτία»...


----------



## Marinos (Nov 13, 2018)

nickel said:


> «Πάντα θα παραμένω πιστός στην *αιτία* της Μακεδονίας».
> 
> Έτσι γράφει στην Κ. ότι είπε ο Γκρούεφσκι αναζητώντας πολιτικό άσυλο στη Βουδαπέστη και κάνει μπαμ ότι κάποιος έχει μεταφράσει λάθος το _cause_.
> 
> ...



Έχω μια αδυναμία στις χαμένες αιτίες
https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/df875373-1926-4e30-bd9f-10f13ee550ed


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 17, 2018)

- Πείτε μου μια ιστορική εποχή.
- Οι Παγετώνοι.

Από εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 17, 2018)

:woot::lol:


----------



## Marinos (Nov 17, 2018)

Το κανάλι της Βουλής, που βάζει ωραίες ταινίες τις Παρασκευές, είχε χτες τον "Κανόνα του παιχνιδιού" του Ρενουάρ. Ο υποτιτλιστής, που κάπως κατάλαβε ότι το έργο διαδραματίζεται στην Αγγλία (ίσως επειδή έχει μια διάσημη σκηνή κυνηγιού, αν και όχι αλεπούδων) μας φιλοδώρησε με τον κύριο Τσεσναγιέ (Chesnaye...) και με τα ρητά του Τσάμφορτ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 17, 2018)

Οι υπότιτλοι της Βουλής, όπως και της ΕΡΤ3, είναι μια πίκρα. Κρίμα, γιατί έχουν ωραίες ταινίες και ντοκιμαντέρ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2018)

... κοινοβουλευτικός νόμος του Μέφρι:

Είπε ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας κάτι για το «Πανεπιστήμιο του Κολούμπια» και αμέσως ήρθε η διόρθωση από τα έδρανα (της αντιπολίτευσης, υποθέτω). Την καταλάβαμε τη διόρθωση από την αντίδραση του πρωθυπουργού: «Κολάμπια» είπε (και πρόσθεσε και άλλα που δεν μπορώ να τα επαναλάβω αυτή τη στιγμή με ακρίβεια).

Ρωτάει αργότερα στο ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι ο Β. Χιώτης τον Νότη Παπαδόπουλο πώς προφέρεται η λέξη στην Αμερική και λέει ο Νότης «Και τα δύο, και Κολάμπια και Κολούμπια».

Άμεση αποκατάσταση: Στα αγγλικά προφέρεται Κολάμπια και στην Ελλάδα το λέμε Κολούμπια (έτσι και στον Πάπυρο και στη Βικιπαίδεια). Όπως το multi εμείς το λέμε μούλτι. Φρικτό και απαίσιο, ίσως, αλλά έτσι το λέμε.


----------



## sarant (Nov 24, 2018)

To έχω και στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια, αλλά σε ένα γιουτουμπάκι ισχυρίζονται πως η προφορά πάει πιο πολύ προς το Κολόμπια. Ακαδημαϊκό βέβαια το ερώτημα αφού όταν μιλάμε ελληνικά λέμε Κολούμπια -και για την εταιρεία δίσκων με το ιστορικό της εργοστάσιο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2018)

Η γνήσια προφορά αυτού του u είναι ένα καθαρό [α] όπως στο cut. Εγώ στα αγγλικά το προφέρω καθαρό Κολάμπια. Αποκεί και πέρα το περιλαμβάνει ο κάθε Αμερικανός και το κάνει ό,τι γουστάρει η πόλη ή η πολιτεία και η τάξη του. Με το ίδιο θάρρος το πήραμε κι εμείς και το κάναμε [ου]. 

Στο ODE, που κυκλοφορεί σε βρετανική και αμερικανική έκδοση, μπορούμε να δούμε τη διαφορά στη φωνητική μεταγραφή αν δεν μπορούμε να την ακούσουμε.


https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/columbia /kəˈlʌmbɪə/

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/us/columbia /kəˈləmbiə/


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2018)

Eμείς αυτά τα παιρνουμε απο τα λατινικά και λύνουμε το ζήτημα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2018)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τη μηχανική μετάφραση βρήκα εδώ σε μετάφραση. (Πάνω που το Google Translate φαίνεται να άλλαξε κάπως το περιβάλλον χρήστη.)

Μου άρεσε η «νευρική μετάφραση» (που υποθέτω ότι αποδίδει τη neural [machine] translation, τη νευρωνική [μηχανική] μετάφραση). Μεταφραστές στα πρόθυρα νευρικής κρίσης...


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 27, 2018)

Στις σημερινές ειδήσεις, ο αστυνομικός θέλησε να «επεξεργαστεί» το κουτί και του 'σκασε στα χέρια. Όσο για τον απαχθέντα επιχειρηματία, η αστυνομία ερευνά και τις «συνδιαλλαγές» του.


----------



## Themis (Dec 30, 2018)

Είπε και η Αυγή να ενδώσει στον λογιωτατισμό, αλλά δεν της βγήκε:
_*Ανέτεμψε *_πληγές, υπερασπίστηκε την ειρήνη
https://www.avgi.gr/article/10812/9461929/anetempse-pleges-yperaspisteke-ten-eirene
Προφανώς "ανατέμπω", από τα Τέμπη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2018)

Themis said:


> Είπε και η Αυγή να ενδώσει στον λογιωτατισμό, αλλά δεν της βγήκε:
> _*Ανέτεμψε *_πληγές, υπερασπίστηκε την ειρήνη
> https://www.avgi.gr/article/10812/9461929/anetempse-pleges-yperaspisteke-ten-eirene
> Προφανώς "ανατέμπω", από τα Τέμπη.


και σοι την δόξαν ανατέμπομεν...


----------



## Themis (Dec 30, 2018)

Αρμοδιώτερος ημών ο πλησίον των Τεμπών οικών, εφ' ω την δόξαν αυτώ ανατέμπομεν. Τα των Τεμπών τοις Τέμποις...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 31, 2018)

Ω Τέμπορα, ω μόρες...


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2019)

Still waters run deep.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2019)

...
*ΝΔ: Δεν θα δεχτούμε διαδικασία fast truck για τη συμφωνία των Πρεσπών*

»... όπως αυτές έχουν διαμορφωθεί τα τελευταία 24ωρα και σε κάθε περίπτωση ότι δεν γίνεται αποδεκτή οιαδήποτε διαδικασία fast truck.
...
Ειδικότερα πηγές της ΝΔ ανέφεραν πριν από λίγο: «Καθώς ακούμε από πρωί διάφορες φημολογίες για διαδικασίες εξπρές και διαδικασίες fast truck, εννοείται ότι η ΝΔ, όχι απλώς θα κάνει τα πάντα για να ανατρέψει αυτή τη διάθεση, εφόσον εκδηλωθεί.
...
Όταν ο πρωθυπουργός ζητάει debate από τη βήμα της Βουλής, δεν μπορεί να κάνει fast truck διαδικασία και να κρύβεται στη Βουλή.»

Και καλά κάνετε. Όταν πάνε ολοταχώς τα φορτηγά, δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε. Και τι ωραίο που είναι σε θέση επιθέτου, μούρλια!

Βαστάει χρόνια αυτή η κολόνια, βέβαια. Εδώ δεν είναι μόνο του υλατζή, είναι σε όλο το κείμενο. 
Στην Καθημερινή το διόρθωσαν, αφού βούιξε ο τόπος απ' το πρωί, αλλά τους ξέφυγε κι ένα στο τέλος:

«Όταν ο πρωθυπουργός ζητάει debate από τη βήμα της Βουλής, δεν μπορεί να κάνει fast truck διαδικασία και να κρύβεται στη Βουλή

Πηγή: ΑΠΕ ΜΠΕ»

Θα σε θυμηθώ
Σαν τρελό φορτηγό
Με τα φρένα σπασμένα, με τα φρένα σπασμένα
Να πέφτεις σε μένα


*fast-tracking*


----------



## antongoun (Jan 21, 2019)

Στη σειρά του netflix "Bodyguard", στο 10.92 του 2ου επεισοδίου, ο αστυνομικός που καταδιώκει τους επίδοξους βομβιστές λέει στον οδηγό του "back up", κάνοντας νόημα με το χέρι να πάει το αυτοκίνητο προς τα πίσω, να κάνει όπισθεν - κάτι που ο οδηγός κάνει αμέσως.
Στους υπότιτλους τον βάζουν να λέει "Ενισχύσεις", που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον ο υποτιτλιστής δεν κοιτούσε την ταινία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Στους υπότιτλους τον βάζουν να λέει "Ενισχύσεις", που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον ο υποτιτλιστής δεν κοιτούσε την ταινία.



Θα μπορούσε να είναι χειρότερο — να λέει «Κάνε αντίγραφο»! 

Με την ευκαιρία, όταν θα δεις ολόκληρη τη σειρά, πήγαινε μετά από εκεί να πεις κι εσύ πόσο σου άρεσε.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 21, 2019)

Σωστά :)
Ναι, από εκεί  πήρα τη σύσταση για τη σειρά, but...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2019)

Blacklist s5e7 στο Μακεδονία, λέει «[they operate] out of Bulgaria» που στους υπότιτλους γίνεται «εκτός Βουλγαρίας» δλδ ακριβώς το αντίθετο από το νοούμενο («από τη Βουλγαρία»). Άλλωστε αμέσως μετά η δράση μετατοπίζεται στη Βουλγαρία. :)

ΥΓ Ο υποτιτλιστής πάντως όλα τα Macedonia, Macedonian κλπ τα 'κανε Σκόπια, σκοπιανός.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2019)

Ίσως επειδή αν τα άφηνε Μακεντόνια, μάλλον θα έμενε χωρίς δουλειά... 
Λογικά αν το σκεφτείς, όμως, οι περισσότεροι φυσικοί ομιλητές της ελληνικής Σκόπια και Σκοπιανός λένε. Άρα σωστή ήταν αυτή η επιλογή. Στον υπότιτλο δεν "κάμεις γλώσσα", ακολουθείς την πεπατημένη.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 26, 2019)

Τα λέμε και τα ξαναλέμε, πότε μπαίνει τόνος στο «μία», αλλά ποιος μας ακούει;
(Έχω δει τατουάζ τρίλιζα, τατουάζ ενώστε τις τελίτσες, ακόμα και τατουάζ sudoku. Να που είδα και τατουάζ rebus.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2019)

Κάπου πρέπει να σας έχω πει και για το λάθος που μου είχε κάνει μαθητής σε μετάφραση: He was hit by a bullet > Τον χτύπησε ταυράκι.

Τώρα περιμένω να δω ποιος θα πει ότι asset είναι το... γαϊδουράκι!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> (Έχω δει τατουάζ τρίλιζα, τατουάζ ενώστε τις τελίτσες, ακόμα και τατουάζ sudoku. Να που είδα και τατουάζ rebus.)


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Themis (Feb 4, 2019)

Άσχετο:



Ω! δεν την αγνοεί κανείς
είναι η γη η Μακονίς


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2019)

Χτες στο Μακεδονία Τιβί: της πρακτόρου. Ευτυχώς η... πρακτόρος ήταν μυστική και δεν μαθεύτηκε παραέξω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2019)

«Ο πρόεδρος των ΑΝΕΛ εξαπολύει πυρ ομαδόν κατά πάντων».

Κάποιος θα πρέπει να τους εξηγήσει ότι τα ομαδικά πυρά δεν είναι αυτά που στρέφονται εναντίον ομάδας. (Ευχαριστώ την Αλεξάνδρα, που μου το έδωσε.)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 22, 2019)

Απαγορεύεται να τρέχετε σε κατοικήσιμες περιοχές, γιατί θα τρομάξετε τους υποψήφιους αγοραστές οικοπέδων.

(Το πέτυχα εντελώς τυχαία στο Street View.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2019)

> Απαγορεύεται να τρέχετε σε κατοικήσιμες περιοχές, γιατί θα τρομάξετε τους υποψήφιους αγοραστές οικοπέδων.



Δεν δίνουν ωστόσο όλοι σημασία στην προειδοποίηση γιατί από δίπλα κάποιος πάει να εκμεταλλευτεί τις περιστάσεις με την ταμπέλα «Αγοράζουμε το τρακαρισμένο ή το παλιό αυτοκίνητό σας τοις μετρητοίς».


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2019)

Ο φίλος είναι ένας από εκείνους που βλέπουν Νέτφλιξ. Που έχει μαζέψει πολλούς υποτιτλιστές, όχι πάντα τους καλύτερους. 

Ο φίλος μού έστειλε τεκμηρίωση για ένα από τα πολύ ωραία τερατάκια που ξεπετάγονται από την οθόνη. Το επεισόδιο είναι το 3ο της 2ης σεζόν και το αγγλικό λέει «I had a flat». Στη συνέχεια, γίνεται ολόκληρο θέμα για το λάστιχο που έσκασε.

Ο λαμπρός υποτιτλιστής του επεισοδίου αποφάσισε ότι ο Μπρόντι περνάει κρίση νοσταλγίας για το διαμέρισμα που είχε κάπου κάποτε (άστε που ο Λούις θυμήθηκε την αγγλική καταγωγή του). Και έτσι το «I had a flat» έγινε «Είχα ένα διαμέρισμα» κ.ο.κ.

Βρήκα παλαιότερους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, από τον καιρό που πρωτοπαίχτηκε η σειρά, σε κάποιον ιστότοπο με πειρατικούς υπότιτλους (από εκείνους που προσπάθησαν να μπλοκάρουν, υποτίθεται) και εκεί τα λέει όλα καθαρά και ξάστερα:

- Μου έσκασε το λάστιχο, Τζες.
- Σου έσκασε το λάστιχο;

Που;

Στη μέση του πουθενά.

Δεν ξέρω, στου
διαόλου τη μάνα. Δεν ξέρω.

Τι;

Έλεος ρε, Μπρόντι!

Και το καλύτερο
ξέρεις ποιο είναι;

Δεν υπάρχει γρύλος
στο αυτοκίνητο.

Κάλεσες γερανό;

Ναι, κάλεσα.

Πως τους είπες που να έρθουν
αφού δεν ξέρεις που βρίσκεσαι;​
Εδώ σταμάτησα να διαβάζω και τον πειρατή γιατί τρία άτονα ερωτηματικά υπερβαίνουν τις ανοχές μου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2019)

Το άρθρο για τον («σαχλαμαρόμαγκα») Πολάκη που έκανε σάλο αυτές τις ημέρες επειδή ανήκει στα φίλια πυρά το πρόσεξα αμέσως για εκείνο το αταίριαστο *_άτινας_ στην πρώτη πρώτη πρόταση. Διαπίστωσα ότι δεν είναι λίγοι εκείνοι που το έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει σε πιο ταιριαστά κείμενα — και είναι περίεργο μπέρδεμα αφού δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαν ποτέ το σκέτο «ά» για θηλυκά. Η αιτιατική πληθυντικού του _ήτις_ είναι _άστινας_, αλλά το λάθος φαίνεται να το έχει κάνει ακόμα κι ο Καβάφης σε (αποκηρυγμένη) μετάφραση της Κόλασης του Δάντη:
http://www.greek-language.gr/digita.../concordance/browse.html?cnd_id=9&text_id=929

Βέβαια, αν ήθελα να γράψω κάτι στην καθαρεύουσα, δεν θα περιοριζόμουν στην αναφορική αντωνυμία. Θα έλεγα: «εις άς μας έρριψεν η άπονος μοίρα».  Σωστά; (Ρωτάω αυτούς που ξέρουν καλύτερη καθαρεύουσα από μένα.)


----------



## sarant (Feb 24, 2019)

Ένα ακόμα λάθος με το άτινας είναι επιπλέον ότι δεν έχει και πρόθεση. 
Από τον υπόλοιπο προβληματισμό σου βλεπουμε πόσο ολισθηρό έδαφος είναι η καθαρεύουσα. Λίγο ακόμα και βουλιάζεις στο "εν αις".

[Πολιτικό-πραγματολογικό σχόλιο: εγώ δεν θα έγραφα "ανήκει στα φίλια πυρά" αλλά "θεωρήθηκε, κακώς, ότι ανήκει στα φίλια πυρά". Ο συγκεκριμένος αρθρογράφος επικρίνει δριμύτατα από το 2015].


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2019)

sarant said:


> Ένα ακόμα λάθος με το άτινας είναι επιπλέον ότι δεν έχει και πρόθεση.


Σωστό. Ξέχασα να το τονίσω αυτό. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω πώς προέκυψε αυτό το τερατάκι.



sarant said:


> Από τον υπόλοιπο προβληματισμό σου βλέπουμε πόσο ολισθηρό έδαφος είναι η καθαρεύουσα. Λίγο ακόμα και βουλιάζεις στο "εν αις".


Έχω κόψει τόσο πολύ τα πάρε-δώσε με την καθαρεύουσα (την οποία χειριζόμουν επαρκώς στα νιάτα μου) που χρειάστηκε να κάνω έρευνα για να βεβαιωθώ ότι είναι διαδεδομένο το «εις άς». (Άσε που μου θύμιζε Νατ Κινγκ Κόουλ — Quisas, quisas, quisas...)



sarant said:


> [Πολιτικό-πραγματολογικό σχόλιο: εγώ δεν θα έγραφα "ανήκει στα φίλια πυρά" αλλά "θεωρήθηκε, κακώς, ότι ανήκει στα φίλια πυρά". Ο συγκεκριμένος αρθρογράφος επικρίνει δριμύτατα από το 2015].



Παράλειψή μου τότε που δεν τον διαβάζω πιο συχνά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2019)

Μαθαίνω ότι γίνεται φασαρία στα ΜΚΔ (και όχι μόνο) με μια μεγάλη λέξη που έγραψε η Νοτοπούλου στο Instagram. Όπως είδα σε μια εφημερίδα, η Νοτοπούλου έγραψε: «Να επανανοματοδοτήσουμε την πολιτική, να κάνουμε τους νέους να πιστέψουν ότι αξίζει». Σιγά το πράμα, ξέχασε ένα «η» — που δεν είναι δύσκολο όταν γράφεις μεγάλες λέξεις. Πάντως, δεν επινόησε καμιά καινούργια λέξη, η *επανανοηματοδότηση* έχει μπόλικα ευρήματα. Εγώ πάντως γέλασα με τον Μέφρι... Δηλαδή, ανάμεσα σε όσους επιτίθενται στη Νοτοπούλου κάποιος έγραψε «Ίσως θα ήθελε να γράψει “επανοηματοδοτήσουμε”», ξεχνώντας δύο γράμματα από το σωστό «επανανοηματοδοτήσουμε» — και στη συνέχεια το αντέγραψαν έτσι ακριβώς καμιά πενηνταριά ιστότοποι. 

Είναι βέβαιο ότι πρέπει να επανανοηματοδοτήσουμε και τις πολιτικές και τις γλωσσικές μας συζητήσεις!


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2019)

Πώς ξέρουμε ότι δεν ήθελε να πει να επανονοματοδοτήσουμε; (εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα).


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2019)

SBE said:


> Πώς ξέρουμε ότι δεν ήθελε να πει να επανονοματοδοτήσουμε; (εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα).



Και πώς να την πούμε; Πουλητική;


ΥΓ. Το θεωρώ βέβαιο ότι ήθελε να πει «επανανοηματοδοτήσουμε».

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q="επανανοηματοδότηση+της+πολιτικής"


----------



## sarant (Feb 28, 2019)

Να πούμε με την ευκαιρία πως η λέξη "επανανοηματοδοτήσουμε" είναι εντεκασύλλαβη, που δεν έχουμε και πολλές στη γλώσσα μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2019)

Και όλα αυτά, βέβαια, επειδή δεν μας κάνουν (και όχι εδώ μόνο, γενικότερα), άλλες επιλογές όπως τα «να δώσουμε νέο νόημα», «να δώσουμε ξανά νόημα», «να ξαναδώσουμε νόημα», έστω και «να ξανανοηματοδοτήσουμε» αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να έχουμε και κάτι «ξ»ύλινο στη γλώσσα μας.


----------



## sarant (Feb 28, 2019)

Σωστά λες βέβαια, αλλά και το μονολεκτικό, έστω και σιδηροδρομικό, έχει κι αυτό τη θέση του, μην το προγράφουμε. (Εσύ ειδικά ο γερμανοτραφής είμαι βέβαιος πως δεν το προγράφεις).


----------



## Neikos (Mar 23, 2019)

Εσείς τι προτιμάτε, το αμερικανικό ποδόσφαιρο ή τα γυναικεία πόδια; 

https://www.iefimerida.gr/news/4866...hlitrias-poy-prokalese-sholia-sok-eikones?amp


----------



## Themis (Mar 25, 2019)

Ο δεινόσαυρος πήρε το όνομά του από το μπουκάλι ουΐσκι που άνοιξε το βράδυ της ανακάλυψής του

https://www.huffingtonpost.gr/entry...tre_pqylmel2bk8&utm_campaign=related_articles
Εντάξει, λογικό θα ήταν να το γιορτάσει με ένα ουϊσκάκι ο δεινόσαυρος που περίμενε 66 εκατομμύρια χρόνια να τον ανακαλύψουν, αλλά εγώ ο πεζός, ανέμπνευστος και τετριμμένος ομολογώ ότι θα προτιμούσα να έλεγε ότι το μπουκάλι "ανοίχτηκε", για να μην κοντοσταθώ σαν ηλίθιος διαβάζοντας τη φράση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2019)

Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν.

Σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήταν πολύ πιο ταιριαστό να πήρε το όνομά του από τον παλαιοντολόγο Σκοτ Πέρσονς, που συνέταξε τη σχετική μελέτη, αλλά τελικά το ουίσκι εκείνο ανοίχτηκε κάπου το 1994.

In June 1994, RSM palaeontologists led by Tim Tokaryk (who gave Scotty her name) began excavating the T. rex. Locals say Scotty was named so after Tokaryk bought an expensive bottle of Scotch Whisky to celebrate the discovery.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Specimens_of_Tyrannosaurus#"Scotty"

_Her_ name; Είναι _η_ Σκότι τελικά;

Όχι, δεν ξέρουμε, αν κατάλαβα καλά απ' όσα διάβασα εδώ:
https://www.haaretz.com/archaeology/MAGAZINE-biggest-t-rex-ever-discovered-in-saskatchewan-1.7046918


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2019)

*_Εφησυχάζομαι_ αντί για _εφησυχάζω_; Τελικά δεν είναι σπάνιο λάθος. 
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q="εφησυχάζομαι"

Υποψιάζομαι ότι επηρεάζεται από το _επαναπαύομαι_. Στην παρακάτω περίπτωση (σημερινό, που δεν έχει διορθωθεί ακόμα) το κρίμα είναι του τιτλατζή.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 4, 2019)

Το πνεύμα του Δάτη, ολοζώντανο στον 21ο αιώνα. Και τολμάνε να θίξουν την ιστορική συνέχεια της τρισχιλιετούς γλώσσας μας...


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2019)

Το ισραηλινό διαστημικό σκάφος Beresheet ("Γένεσις") έφτασε σήμερα στη Σελήνη, όμως δεν κατάφερε να προσεληνωθεί και συνετρίβη στην επιφάνειά της, όπως ανακοίνωσε το κέντρο ελέγχου.

http://www.kathimerini.gr/1019050/g...-toy-israhlinoy-diasthmikoy-skafoys-beresheet

Άλλη μια συντριβή στην επιφάνεια της ελήνης... Μου θύμισε μια τρολιά που κυκλοφόρησε προχτές στο Facebook:


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2019)

Έγραψε ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του:

να προσθέσω και το χτεσινοβραδινό του Αλέξη Τσίπρα που είπε για «τυμβοθηρία» (στο 0.37 του αποσπάσματος): «τα πρωτοσέλιδα έπαιξαν αυτό το άθλιο παιχνίδι της τυμβοθηρίας…».

Προφανώς το σωστό είναι _τυμβωρυχία_. Ίσως με ολίγη από _σκανδαλοθηρία_, που προκάλεσε και το μαργαριτάρι.

Αν πάντως θέλουμε να γράψουμε αυτή τη λέξη, _τυμβοθηρία_, έτσι θα τη γράψουμε, με όμικρον, όπως λαθοθηρία, βαθμοθηρία κτλ. άλλα ανάλογα. Το ωμέγα της τυμβ-ωρυχίας είναι από τον Βακερνάγκελ και την έκταση εν συνθέσει, δεν ισχύει εδώ.​
Νωρίτερα, με είχε ρωτήσει φίλος πώς θα πρέπει να γράψουμε την τυμβ?θηρία και του απάντησα:

Αν φτιάξουμε τη λέξη _τυμβοθηρία _για την αναζήτηση του τάφου του Αλεξάνδρου, θα τη γράψουμε με ο. Αν θέλουμε να γελάσουμε με το ολίσθημα του Αλέξη, πρέπει να το γράψουμε _τυμβωθηρία_. Κάτι σαν το _ωγκώδης _του Κουτρουμπούση.


----------



## stathis (Apr 18, 2019)

Προσπαθήστε να φανταστείτε, εδώ και 70 χρόνια, να ξυπνάτε κάθε πρωί με τη συστηματική, _*πλημμυρισμένη*_ λεηλασία της ζωής του λαού σας.
https://www.in.gr/2019/04/18/life/o-roger-waters-ta-vazei-tin-katerina-ntouska-kai-tin-mantona/

... overwhelming;


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2019)

Try to imagine, for 70 years, generation after generation, waking every morning to the systematic, creeping plunder of your people’s life. 
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/apr/17/madonna-human-rights-tel-aviv-israel-palestine

Από τα ίδια:

all our brothers and sisters all over the world, irrespective of their ethnicity or nationality or religion

όλα τα αδέρφια μας σε όλο τον κόσμο, ανεξάρτητα από την εθνικότητά τους ή την εθνικότητα ή τη θρησκεία τους,

(Η μετάφραση του Google Translate τα πάει λίγο καλύτερα…)


----------



## stathis (Apr 18, 2019)

Ναι, η μετάφραση ήταν _πλημμυρισμένη_ στα λάθη, απλώς διάλεξα το πιο σπαρταριστό.

Ξεκοκαλίζω καθημερινά και ψυχαναγκαστικά το in.gr για αμέτρητα χρόνια. Εδώ και λίγο καιρό είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι αρκετά άρθρα δεν είναι απλώς κακομεταφρασμένα, αλλά πρόκειται για κακοεπιμελημένες γκουγκλομεταφράσεις.


----------



## sarant (Apr 18, 2019)

Πράγματι πλημμυρισμένη.

Από το ίδιο, 
Εμείς, όλοι έχουμε, κατά την άποψή μου, μια απόλυτη ηθική και ανθρώπινη υποχρέωση ως *συνανθρώπων ανθρώπων* να απαντήσουμε στο αίτημα 
τους». 

Αλλά τη γενική την τηρήσανε! (κακώς)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 25, 2019)

Πληροφορήθηκα από γνωστό μου ότι το monitor lizard (βαράνος) αποδόθηκε χτες στη Huffington Post ως "σαύρα οθόνης". Δυστυχώς μάλλον το διόρθωσαν στο μεταξύ, γιατί ενώ μου βγαίνει στις αναζητήσεις (δείτε το σκρίνσοτ), όταν κάνω κλικ στον σύνδεσμο του άρθρου, δεν υπάρχει πλέον αυτή η απόδοση στο κείμενο. 




Αυτός είναι ένας βαράνος.







Αυτή είναι μια σαύρα οθόνης.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αυτή είναι μια σαύρα οθόνης.


Πού είναι τα LOL του Φέισμπουκ όταν τα χρειάζεσαι;


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 25, 2019)

Το αρχικό κείμενο από το Πιπισί:

_Now considered a luxury, oysters haven’t always been the food of the filthy rich. In the early 19th century oysters were cheap as chips and an important food source for the working classes in coastal communities – a snack so plentiful that they were used to bulk out meat pies._

Κι η αυτόματη μετάφραση σ' ένα σάιτ που σέβεται τον εαυτό του:

_Τώρα θεωρείται πολυτέλεια, τα στρείδια δεν ήταν πάντα η τροφή των βρώμικων πλούσιων. Στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, τα στρείδια ήταν φτηνά ως μάρκες και μια σημαντική πηγή τροφής για τις εργατικές τάξεις στις παράκτιες κοινότητες - ένα σνακ τόσο άφθονο που χρησιμοποιείται για να χύσει τις πίτες κρέατος._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 25, 2019)

:scared::lol:


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 26, 2019)

Ναι, ελληνική τράπεζα είναι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> _Τώρα θεωρείται πολυτέλεια, τα στρείδια δεν ήταν πάντα η τροφή των βρώμικων πλούσιων. Στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα [...]_



Ε, ναι, τα παλιά τα χρόνια οι πλούσιοι ήταν «βρόμικοι πλούσιοι», αφού δεν πλένονταν. Ήταν «τσακωμένοι με τα σαπούνια», όπως λέει και το λήμμα του slang.gr για την _παστρικιά_.

:twit:


(Το ερώτημα παραμένει: _των πλούσιων_ ή _*των πλουσίων*_ εδώ; )


----------



## Lexoplast (May 2, 2019)

Ξέχασα να σας πω, στο ίδιο άρθρο, το Πιπισί αναφέρει ένα πανάκριβο είδος βοδινού κρέατος και κάνει το λογοπαίγνιο: That's a lot of moo-ney.
Και στα Ελληνικά, "αυτό είναι πολύ moo-ney". 

(_Πλουσίων_, λέω, γιατί χρησιμοποιείται σαν ουσιαστικό.)


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2019)

Ολόκληρη η πρόταση εκεί:

Το βόειο κρέας του Kobe, ένα από τα πιο πολύτιμα, κερδίζει μέχρι και £ 500 ένα κιλό στην Ιαπωνία. Αυτό είναι πολύ moo-ney.

(Το πρωτότυπο: Kobe beef, one of the most highly-prized, fetches up to £500 a kg in Japan. That’s a lot of moo-ney.)

Θα έκανα πολλές αλλαγές, αλλά κυρίως:

Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά (για μοσχ)Άρη...

:)


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2019)

nickel said:


> Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά για μοσχάρι...:)



Τέλειο! :clap:


----------



## Lexoplast (May 18, 2019)

Το λέει και το εννοεί. Να ζεις, να δουλεύεις και να ασβεστώνεις το φράχτη του Τομ Σόγιερ.


----------



## antongoun (May 19, 2019)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Είναι ακόμα καλύτερο από το "Βασικός μου στόχος σ' αυτή τη δύσκολη περίοδο, να μην υπάρχει οικογένεια χωρίς τουλάχιστον έναν εργαζόμενο"...

(πάντα υπάρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης...)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 31, 2019)

Έβλεπα χτες στο Άττικα ένα ντοκυμανταίρ με διαφόρων λογιών λάθη, από γραμματικά και συντακτικά μέχρι απλά παροράματα. Κάποια στιγμή πήρα στυλό και σημείωσα μερικά. Ας πούμε τη Μπούρμα (Βιρμανία για τους παλιούς, Μυανμάρ ή Μιανμάρ για τους νέους) και τους Μπουρμέζους, που δεν νομίζω να ήταν επιλογή αλλά μάλλον άγνοια (ειδικά οι Μπουρμέζοι, γιατί από το Burmese σε παίρνει εύκολα η μπάλα). Το Μέντελιν που προφανώς ήταν το Μεντεγίν ή Μεδεγίν αλλά άντε βρες το τώρα, αφού το ντοκυμανταίρ είναι αγγλόφωνο και δεν ξέρουμε ισπανικά και με τρεις κι εξήντα δεν θα κάτσουμε να ψάχνουμε (τέτοια είχε πολλά και διάφορα, δεν τα σημείωσα). Η Μπογκοτά έγινε ουδέτερη, το Μπογκοτά, δεν ξέρω κι αυτή αν από επιλογή ή από άγνοια (δεν θέλω να είμαι κακόπιστη). Αλλά τα καλύτερα σας τα έχω για το τέλος. Είναι οι αυτοκράτορες Μανχούριαν (αυτά παθαίνει όποιος δεν ξέρει τον άνθρωπο της Μαντσουρίας) και το εξωτικό στοιχείο Λίθιουμ (κρατιέμαι να μην πω... ηλίθιουμ, θε μου σχώρα με). 

Το είδα ως το τέλος, αδημονώντας να πέσουν οι τίτλοι για να δω ποια εταιρεία έβαλε την υπογραφή της κάτω από αυτό το αριστούργημα, αλλά... ω του θαύματος, δεν εμφανίστηκε τίποτα! Ούτε όνομα υποτιτλιστή, ούτε όνομα εταιρείας. Αφανείς ήρωες.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ας πούμε τη Μπούρμα



Την _Μπούρμα_ την έχω πια δει τόσες φορές που δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται λάθος.

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bks&q="Μπούρμα"
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bks&q="Μπούρμας"


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ούτε όνομα υποτιτλιστή, ούτε όνομα εταιρείας. Αφανείς ήρωες.


Σιγά μην είναι κορόιδα να βάλουν το όνομά τους. Ξέρουν ότι το προϊόν τους είναι για τα σκουπίδια. 
Είναι σαν τους ανώνυμους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους, που αρνούνται να σου πουν το όνομά τους στο τηλέφωνο ή δεν υπογράφουν τα email που σου στέλνουν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2019)

Στο «Αν» ο Κίπλινγκ εξηγούσε, μάλλον αντι-φεμινιστικά, πότε «άνδρας αληθινός θα ήσουν παιδί μου». Να το κάνουμε... γυναίκα;

Όχι, να μην το κάνουμε! Χριστέ και Κύριε. Δεν λέει «παιδί μου» ο Κίπλινγκ — «γιε μου» λέει. Φαντάζεστε να έγραφε «Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it, / And—which is more—you’ll be a Woman, my son!». :scared:


Συνέχεια της συζήτησης εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2019)

Διαβάζω αυτές τις μέρες τους _Καθρέφτες_ (_Espejos_) του Γκαλεάνο στην αγγλική μετάφραση (_Mirrors_) και πέφτω ξαφνικά πάνω σ' έναν *Epicurius. Επικεφαλίδα και ξανά μέσα στο σύντομο κείμενο για τον Επίκουρο και ξανά στο ευρετήριο. Στο πρωτότυπο είναι σωστό, Epicuro. Από τις σπάνιες χοντράδες που έχω βρει σε αγγλικές μεταφράσεις. Έψαξα και βλέπω ότι το έχουν πιάσει και άλλοι (όχι πως ήταν και πολύ δύσκολο...).

a number of obvious misprints: “Epicurius” for the Greek philosopher, “Sienna” for the Italian city, and “404 BC” as Bishop Ussher’s dating of the Creation. 
https://www.ft.com/content/c211db1c-e514-11de-9a25-00144feab49a


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2019)

Noμίζω ότι παρασύρονται απο το ομώνυμο σάιτ συνταγών που ειναι απο τα παλιότερα ιντερνετικά μαγειρικά σάιτ. 
Ή από τον Επικούριο Απόλλωνα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2019)

*based on reality* (για ταινίες, σειρές κλπ) βασισμένη σε πραγματικά γεγονότα

Και όχι «βασισμένη σε ριάλιτι»! (Κλεμμένο από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Νίκου Σαραντάκου)


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2019)

Στο Facebook σπάνια περιφέρομαι και στο Twitter πατάω μόνο όταν με στέλνουν να διαβάσω κάτι. Πήγα σήμερα επειδή προέκυψε ένα γλωσσικό ζήτημα. Για την ακρίβεια, βγήκε ο δημοσιογράφος Κώστας Βαξεβάνης και ισχυρίστηκε σε τιτίβισμά του ότι «τα συλλυπητήρια είναι ειλικρινή αλλά ποτέ θερμά». Δεν ξέρω πού του ήρθε αυτή η ιδέα, έσπευσαν αμέσως κάποιοι και του ανέβασαν το σχετικό λήμμα από το ΛΝΕΓ, που δίνει παράδειγμα «δεχτείτε τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια», οπότε εγώ προσθέτω μόνο το λήμμα από το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας.







Διασκέδασα διαβάζοντας το σχετικό σημείωμα του Βαγγέλη Περρή στην Athens Voice, αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο όταν είδα την απάντηση του Βαξεβάνη, που δεν πτοείται εύκολα, στα σχόλια των αντιτιτιβιστών: «Ισχύει ότι έγραψα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2019)

Ισχύει ότι έγραψε και άρα υπάρχει;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 23, 2019)

nickel said:


> «Ισχύει ότι έγραψα».


Σωστά, τι να μας πουν εμάς τα λεξικά...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σωστά, τι να μας πουν εμάς τα λεξικά...


Και σιγά τη διαφορά μεταξύ του "ότι" και "ό,τι". Αυτό που έγραψα και σκασμός.


----------



## sarant (Jun 23, 2019)

Δεν είναι πατέντα του Βαξεβάνη, την έχω συναντήσει κι άλλη φορά αυτή τη ρετσέτα, που βέβαια είναι εντελώς αστήριχτη. Αν όμως το υποστηρίξεις με στόμφο μπορεί να το χάψει κάποιος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2019)

Όπως είπε ένας φίλος: «Και τι νόμισες, ότι έμαθαν ελληνικά επειδή άλλαξε η κυβέρνηση;»

«Το ανώτατο δικαστήριο το οποίο ήδη με απόφασή του έχει κρίνει νόμιμο το Διάταγμα για το Ελληνικό, έρχεται τώρα με δύο αποφάσεις της Ολομελείας του και *άρει* εμπόδια που είχαν υψωθεί και εμπόδιζαν πέραν των άλλων την υλοποίηση της επένδυσης.»

«Το ΣτΕ είχε ήδη κρίνει νόμιμο το Διάταγμα για το Ελληνικό και με τις νεότερες δύο αποφάσεις της Ολομέλειας *άρει* εμπόδια που είχαν υψωθεί και εμπόδιζαν πέραν των άλλων την υλοποίηση της επένδυσης.»

Το πρώτο από την Καθημερινή, το δεύτερο από τον Σκάι.
https://www.kathimerini.gr/1034192/...royn-ta-empodia-gia-thn-ependysh-sto-ellhniko
http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/arti...te-arei-ebodia-gia-tin-ependusi-sto-elliniko/

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ωστόσο στον τίτλο, όπου ο τιτλατζής της Καθημερινής φαίνεται να ξέρει καλύτερα απ' όλους:

*Σημαντικές αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ αίρουν τα εμπόδια για την επένδυση στο Ελληνικό*

ενώ του Σκάι:
*Απόφαση του ΣτΕ άρει εμπόδια για την επένδυση στο Ελληνικό*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 17, 2019)

Άρον τα εμπόδιά σου και περιπάτει...


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2019)

Ας το βάλουμε κι εδώ, να μην είναι μόνο στο Facebook.

"Ωδή σε έναν διορθωτή"
Σήμερα τα ΝΕΑ αφιερώνουν μία ολόκληρη σελίδα με αυτόν τον τίτλο στον Ρισάρ Ερλέν, διορθωτή στη Monde, που πέθανε από λευχαιμία. Η Monde δημοσίευσε γι' αυτόν, όπως γράφουν τα ΝΕΑ, μία "τρυφερή νεκρολογία" που υπενθυμίζει πόσο σπουδαία είναι η δουλειά των διορθωτών.
Πράγματι είναι και είναι ωραία τα κείμενα και η ιδέα ολόκληρης της σελίδας. Η απουσία των διορθωτών είναι κάθε μέρα εμφανής στον ελληνικό τύπο -για να μην πούμε για τον ηλεκτρονικό! Έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να αμφιβάλλουμε ποια είναι η σωστή ορθογραφία ή διατύπωση από τα πολλά λάθη με τα οποία ερχόμαστε καθημερινά σε επαφή. Πριν λίγες μόνο μέρες διάβασα το καθιερωμένο πλέον "των παχέων αγελάδων". Τα ίδια και σε άλλες εφημερίδες ακόμη και σε ανακοινώσεις του προηγούμενου Υπουργείου Παιδείας για να μην πούμε του προηγούμενου πρωθυπουργού!
Η γλώσσα είναι η σπονδυλική στήλη μιας κοινωνίας. Μπορεί η γλώσσα να αλλάζει, να αναπτύσσεται, το σωστό και το λάθος να μεταβάλλονται στη διαδρομή του χρόνου αλλά πάντα υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος και πάντα κάποια αντίσταση στο ό,τι νάναι και στις εύκολες αλλαγές είναι χρήσιμη.
Οι διορθωτές είναι πάρα πολύ σπουδαίοι, στηριζόμαστε πάνω τους, και πρέπει να τους δίνουμε δουλειά και να τους ακούμε για να κρατάνε τη γλώσσα ζωντανή.
Βάσω Κιντή


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2019)

nickel said:


> Οι διορθωτές είναι πάρα πολύ σπουδαίοι, στηριζόμαστε πάνω τους, και πρέπει να τους δίνουμε δουλειά και να τους ακούμε για να κρατάνε τη γλώσσα ζωντανή. Βάσω Κιντή


Και να ευχηθούμε να σταματήσουν οι ξένες εταιρείες να χρίζουν "διορθωτή" όποιον απλώς τυχαίνει να μιλάει (προσοχή, είπα "μιλάει", όχι "γνωρίζει") τη μητρική του γλώσσα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 30, 2019)

Ξενοδοχείο της Πελοποννήσου μετονομάστηκε (πρόσφατα, μάλλον) σε Casa Marron. Ρωτάμε και κανέναν ισπανομαθή πριν κάνουμε τέτοια βήματα.

Βέβαια, είναι και το θέμα του ποιος θεωρείται ισπανομαθής στην Ελλάδα. Σε ισπανική σειρά της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης, μια κοπέλα παθαίνει κρίση πανικού. Μια άλλη κοπέλα νιώθει τύψεις κι αναρωτιέται μήπως φταίει αυτή γιατί "esta mañana discutimos". To μαντέψατε πολλοί φαντάζομαι, το πρωί τσακώθηκαν. Στον υπότιτλο όμως, είχαν απλά "μια συζήτηση". Λέω θα 'ταν η κακιά η στιγμή, συμβαίνουν αυτά. Λίγο αργότερα όμως, όταν το fin de semana έγινε το τέλος της εβδομάδας, έχασα κάθε ελπίδα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2019)

Κάτω τα χέρια από τα μαρόν γκλασέ!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Σε ισπανική σειρά της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης, μια κοπέλα παθαίνει κρίση πανικού.


Κοπέλα εις πανικό ισπανικό.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2019)

Οπως αναφέρει η επιθεώρηση, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αύξησε τις δημόσιες δαπάνες για την έρευνα σε επίπεδο ρεκόρ 1,13% του ΑΕΠ και ίδρυσε το Ελληνικό Ιδρυμα Ερευνας και Ανάπτυξης στην Αθήνα, βάσει του Ευρωπαϊκού Συμβουλίου Ερευνας. Και ο Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης δεσμεύτηκε να κάνει περισσότερα για να τονώσει την οικονομική ανάπτυξη – *και για να το επιτύχει αυτό «θα πρέπει να μεταφέρει την έρευνα και την τεχνολογία από το υπουργείο Παιδείας στο υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης»*. Αρα καλώς τα είχαν τακτοποιήσει ο Φωτάκης και ο Τσίπρας τα θέματα της έρευνας να ανήκουν στο Παιδείας, ή τελικά πρέπει να περάσουν σε άλλο υπουργείο; Καμία άκρη δεν βγαίνει, κανένα συμπέρασμα.

Και πράγματι δεν θα έβγαινε άκρη και συμπέρασμα αν έλεγε αυτά το editorial του Nature. Μόνο που έγραφε το αντίθετο:

The Syriza government’s signature achievements include raising public spending on research to a record level of 1.13% of gross domestic product; creating the Hellenic Foundation for Research and Innovation (HFRI) in Athens, an independent national agency for basic research modelled on the European Research Council; and forming industry-friendly research programmes... Greece’s incoming prime minister, Kyriakos Mitsotakis, has pledged to do more to spur economic development. *To achieve this, he has transferred research and technology out of the education ministry and into the ministry of development and investments*... Researchers are right to be concerned.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2019)

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ και κατηγορηθώ πάλι ότι άλλο ψηφίζω και άλλο υποστηρίζω ;) θεωρώ ότι πέρα από διαφορές ρητορικής και αισθητικής (όπου ο καθένας έχει την υποκειμενική του σεβαστή γνώμη) η πολιτική στην έρευνα ήταν ένας από τους ελάχιστους τομείς όπου η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση διέφερε αισθητά, με χειροπιαστούς όρους, από προκατόχους και συνεχιστές.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2019)

Μερικά προσωπικά σχόλια:

Δεν έχω ιδέα για τις επιτυχίες της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης, ή του κ. Φωτάκη συγκεκριμένα, στον τομέα της έρευνας και δεν σκοπεύω να τις αμφισβητήσω. Μακάρι ότι καλό έχει κάνει να συνεχιστεί — και να γίνει καλύτερο. Τι διαφορετικό θα μπορούσε να θέλει μια εκσυγχρονιστική κυβέρνηση;

Δεν θα συνέκρινα τα δύο κομμάτια —την επιστολή στους NYT από τη μια και το κύριο άρθρο του Nature από την άλλη—, όπως κάνει ο κ. Δεβετζόγλου. Η πρώτη ήταν μια συμπυκνωμένη και απόλυτα ακριβής εκδοχή του αντιπολιτευτικού αφηγήματος του Σύριζα — σε θέση επιστολής. Έγινε η διόρθωση που έδειχνε ότι το κείμενο ήταν εντελώς κατευθυνόμενο και διόλου αμερόληπτο και έκλεισε το θέμα.

Στην περίπτωση του Nature έχουμε κοτζάμ editorial! Που μόνο θετικά έχει να πει για τον κ. Φωτάκη, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ο κ. Φωτάκης έχει γερές άκρες στο περιοδικό. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Δεν θεωρώ ότι το άρθρο επιτίθεται στη νέα κυβέρνηση και ο δημοσιογράφος του Protagon υπερβάλλει σε πολλούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Και κάνει και μεταφραστικά λάθη.

Το συγκεκριμένο μεταφραστικό λάθος, από «he has transferred» σε «θα πρέπει να μεταφέρει» (δηλαδή διάβασε ο δημοσιογράφος «he has to transfer»;), οδηγεί τον δημοσιογράφο στο συμπέρασμα ότι «καμία άκρη δεν βγαίνει». Όμως, με λίγη παραπάνω προσοχή, με λίγο καλύτερα αγγλικά και γνώση της αγγλικής δημοσιογραφίας, βλέπει κανείς ότι το άρθρο απλώς θέλει να διαφυλαχθεί η κληρονομιά του κ. Φωτάκη. Ό,τι είναι καλά καμωμένο, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πειραχτεί. Και ό,τι πειράζουν και αλλάζουν οι καινούριοι, ας μας το εξηγούν έτσι που να το καταλαβαίνουμε.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2019)

Κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως το έβαλα κι εγώ στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2019)

nickel said:


> Στην περίπτωση του Nature έχουμε κοτζάμ editorial! Που μόνο θετικά έχει να πει για τον κ. Φωτάκη, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ο κ. Φωτάκης έχει γερές άκρες στο περιοδικό.



Δεν έχω ιδέα ποιος είναι ο κύριος Φωτάκης, πάντως έπεσες μέσα στο πώς βλέπει το Nature γενικότερα την Ελλάδα. Όποτε έχουμε κυβέρνηση αριστερά του κέντρου τους τρέχουν τα σάλια και όποτε έχουμε κυβέρνηση δεξιά του κέντρου (ή υπηρεσιακή, εθνικής ενότητας και λοιπές παραλλαγές) πιάνουν τους θρήνους και τους οδυρμούς. Κλασσική ενστικτώδης αντίδραση των επαναστατών του καναπέ, αρκεί να είναι η επανάσταση σε άλλη χώρα. Το ίδιο είναι κι η Γκάρντιαν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2019)

SBE said:


> έπεσες μέσα στο πώς βλέπει το Nature γενικότερα την Ελλάδα



Γι' αυτό είπα ότι έχει γερές *άκρες* στο περιοδικό και δεν είπα ότι έχει γερό *μέσο*. :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 12, 2019)

SBE said:


> Δεν έχω ιδέα ποιός είναι ο κύριος Φωτάκης



Θα είχες αν ασχολιόσουν με τη φυσική πλάσματος - ή με την έρευνα στην Ελλάδα. Εν προκειμένω, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη (και εμπειρία), άκρες-ξεάκρες δίκιο έχει το Nature αν και δεν νομίζω ότι θα αλλάξει δραματικά η κατάσταση στο άμεσο μέλλον. Εκτός αν ο εγνωσμένης επιστημοσύνης νέος πολιτικός προϊστάμενος της έρευνας αποφασίσει να παρέμβει δυναμικά (και δεν εννοώ τον ΓΓΕΤ)!


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 13, 2019)

Στο προχθεσινό ματς της Εθνικής Ελλάδας, από το γνωστό ντουέτο καλαθοσφαιρικού σχολιασμού μάθαμε ότι
- [κάποιος ταλαντούχος παίκτης] είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο και
- [για να χτιστεί μια καλή ομάδα πρέπει να έχει και ικανούς αντιπάλους], γιατί "χρειάζονται και τα αντίπαλα*δέοντα".

Επίσης ακούστηκε 2-3 φορές η φράση "είναι όλοι εξαιρετικοί". Η φράση μόνη της δεν στέκει λογικά γιατί αν είναι ΟΛΟΙ εξαιρετικοί, τότε παύουν να είναι "εξαιρετικοί" και γίνονται όλοι κανονικοί. Αλλ΄ ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι το δείγμα δεν είναι οι παίκτες της ομάδας αλλά όλοι οι έλληνες καλαθοσφαιριστές, τότε εξυπακούεται ότι, σε σύγκριση με όλους αυτούς, αυτοί που συμμετέχουν στην Εθνική πρέπει να είναι "εξαιρετικοί".


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 14, 2019)

2007: Η Ευρωβουλευτής Μ. Ματσούκα κάνει σύντομη παρέμβαση για τους απολυμένους του εργοστασίου λιπασμάτων στη Δραπετσώνα. Κλείνοντας, λέει:

_Σας καλώ να αναλάβουμε πρωτοβουλίες για την αξιοπιστία του *ευνομούμενου κράτους* και της κοινωνικής Ευρώπης._

Στην επίσημη μετάφραση:
_I call on you to take initiatives for the credibility of the *most favoured nation* and social Europe._

Πώς να μη σε βάλουν στο μάτι μετά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2019)

Τι είπε (μεταξύ άλλων) ο Κουέντιν Ταραντίνο για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο παρουσίασε τον Μπρους Λι στην ταινία _Once Upon a Time in Hollywood_:

“Bruce Lee was kind of an arrogant guy,” Tarantino told reporters. “The way he was talking, I didn’t just make a lot of that up. I heard him say things like that to that effect.” […]“If people are saying, ‘Well he never said he could beat up Mohammad Ali,’ well yeah, he did,” said Tarantino. “Alright? Not only did he say that, but his wife, Linda Lee, said that in her first biography I ever read. She absolutely said that.”
https://www.thewrap.com/tarantino-defends-bruce-lee-portrayal/​
Τι διαβάζουμε (σύμφωνα με τη μετάφραση του ΑΠΕ/ΜΠΕ) σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες:

«Ήταν ο τρόπος που μιλούσε, όχι ότι έκανε πολλά από αυτά», πρόσθεσε ο Ταραντίνο. «Τον άκουσα να λέει πολλά από αυτά, αυτό είναι γεγονός. Αν οι άνθρωποι λένε: Δεν είπε ποτέ ότι θα μπορούσε να νικήσει τον Μοχάμεντ Άλι, ναι το είπε. Όχι μόνο το έλεγε, αλλά η σύζυγός του Λίντα, είπε ότι στην πρώτη του βιογραφία δεν το διάβασε ποτέ. Το έχει πει απολύτως».
https://www.athensvoice.gr/culture/cinema/570938_giati-o-mproys-li-toy-tarantino-einai-alazonikos​
Σχολιάζει ο Κυριάκος Αθανασιάδης στο Facebook:

Τι είπε, ποιος το είπε και τέλος πάντων τι σημαίνουν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ όλα αυτά τα απίθανα; Και μήπως είναι τρελή αυτή η Λίντα;

Λοιπόν, είναι απόσπασμα από ένα ειδησάριο του ΑΠΕ/ΜΠΕ, που μαζί με όλα τα άλλα το έστειλε στους συνδρομητές του. Οι συνδρομητές του είναι όλα τα ειδησεογραφικά σάιτ. Τα οποία ειδησεογραφικά σάιτ αναρτούν αυτές τις ειδήσεις ως έχουν — κάποια τις ποικίλλουν με καμιά φωτογραφία, με κάνα τρέιλερ αν βολεύει, καλή ώρα, και τα λοιπά.

Οπότε η ως άνω παράγραφος, μαζί με το υπόλοιπο κείμενο, έχει ανέβει σε όσα σάιτ έψαξα. Σε πάρα πολλά. Ως έχει, ξαναλέμε. Μόνο τον τίτλο αλλάζουν, ανάλογα με το ύφος τού κάθε ιστοτόπου. Και δεν είναι η μόνη, τέτοια απίθανα διαβάζουμε στα σάιτ καθημερινώς, κατά δεκάδες. Γιατί όλοι τα ανεβάζουν αυτούσια, αφού πληρώνουν που πληρώνουν τη συνδρομή τους, για να έχουν περιεχόμενο, και γιατί βέβαια σε κανέναν δεν περισσεύουν τα λεφτά για να έχει έναν επιπλέον υπάλληλο βάρδιας να τα ρετουσάρει.

Γενικά η λύση θα ήταν να τα έβαζαν όλα τού ΑΠΕ/ΜΠΕ σε ξεχωριστό σέξιον, που θα το έλεγαν Μαργαρίτες, και στις κανονικές τους στήλες να έβαζαν δικά τους, πρωτογενή κείμενα, και μόνο.
https://www.facebook.com/kyriakos.ath/posts/2634807499896998​


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2019)

Δηλαδή, εκεί στο ΑΠΕ/ΜΠΕ έχουν κάποιον με αγγλικά από Λόουερ και κάτω, και τον βάζουν να μεταφράζει. Να τους δώσουμε συγχαρητήρια.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 15, 2019)

Alexandra said:


> έχουν κάποιον με αγγλικά από Λόουερ και κάτω


Όποτε ακούω κάποιον να λέει ότι τα Αγγλικά του είναι επιπέδου Lower, μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να ρωτήσω "lower than whom?". Εδώ ίσως μετά το Lower να πήρε και το Lowest.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Όποτε ακούω κάποιον να λέει ότι τα Αγγλικά του είναι επιπέδου Lower, μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να ρωτήσω "lower than whom?". Εδώ ίσως μετά το Lower να πήρε και το Lowest.


Κι εγώ πήγα να κάνω ένα λογοπαίγνιο την ώρα που το 'γραφα, αλλά βιαζόμουν και το άφησα. Ναι, είναι lower κι από Lower.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 15, 2019)

Είπε ο Νικ Κύργιος σ' ένα διαιτητή "You're a fucking tool, bro" και, φυσικά, στις ελληνικές ειδήσεις, τον είπε εργαλείο.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 18, 2019)

nickel said:


> ο δημοσιογράφος του Protagon υπερβάλλει σε πολλούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Και κάνει και μεταφραστικά λάθη.



Ο ίδιος δημοσιογράφος, οι ίδιες προχειρότητες: https://twitter.com/KKalliris/status/1162755618811338753


(Αυτονομημένη συζήτηση για τα κέντρα έρευνας εδώ)


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 21, 2019)

Προχθές το αλεξίπτωτο ενός πιλότου F16 πιάστηκε σ' ένα καλώδιο ρεύματος. (Την ώρα που το χρησιμοποιούσε, ντε.) Πολλά ΜΜΕ (μεταξύ αυτών οι ΕΡΤ, ΑΝΤ1, Καθημερινή) έγραψαν ότι έμεινε δύο ώρες_ εγκλωβισμένος_ και τελικά _απεγκλωβίστηκε_. Φυσικά, ο άνθρωπος απλά κρεμόταν στον αέρα σαν jamón σε tapas bar και δεν ήταν σε κανένα είδος κλωβού. 

Κι ούτε ένα λογοπαίγνιο για την εκκρεμότητα και το σασπένς του πιλότου...


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 23, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Κι ούτε ένα λογοπαίγνιο για την εκκρεμότητα και το σασπένς του πιλότου...


:-D :-D :-D !


----------



## Irini (Sep 30, 2019)

Δεν είναι μεταφραστικό αλλά μ' άρεσε: Οι αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι του Amazon Prime είναι χειρότεροι κι από το Νέτφλιξ. Ψάχνοντας για κάτι να παίζει ενώ κάνω κάτι βαρετό και με νοσταλγική διάθεση έβαλα τη σειρά Stargate SG1. Γιατί είχα τους υπότιτλους ενεργούς κανείς δεν ξέρει.
Σε κάποιο σημείο ο Ο'Νιλ θέλει να ρωτήσει κάτι έναν σμηνίτη. Του νεύει λοιπόν να έρθει πιο κοντά και λέει : "Airman". Υπότιτλος: "Kermit".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 1, 2019)

Irini said:


> Του νεύει λοιπόν να έρθει πιο κοντά και λέει : "Airman". Υπότιτλος: "Kermit".


:lol:


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2019)

Τι χάνω; Φταίει η έλλειψη γνώσεων ή ευστροφίας;


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2019)

nickel said:


> Τι χάνω; Φταίει η έλλειψη γνώσεων ή ευστροφίας;



Έρμαν άκουσε ο υποτιτλιστής και σου λέει τι όνομα είναι αυτό; Το ξανάπαιξε, Έρμιτ του φάνηκε τη δεύτερη φορά. Του ήρθε στο μυαλό το Μάπετ Σώου και...


----------



## Irini (Oct 1, 2019)

Έτσι το βλέπω κι εγώ. Στο 10:38 του βίντεο η σκηνή.
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5vhoje


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2019)

Εμ, αυτό ταιριάζει περισσότερο στη γιαουρτοποίηση των στίχων!


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2019)

*Πικάσο και Αρχαιότητα, ή Ταύροι στα κοράλλια*

Πολύ ωραία η έκθεση "Πικάσο και Αρχαιότητα" στο Κυκλαδικό Μουσείο. Αν δεν την έχετε δει, βιαστείτε, γιατί τελειώνει αυτή την Κυριακή. Αν πάλι δεν τα καταφέρετε, σας φέρνω εδώ μερικές φωτογραφίες για να θαυμάσετε τα έργα ενός μάστορα της τέxνης που διαρκώς πειραματίζεται, αναβιώνει και αναπλάθει αρχαίο υλικό από σχήματα και σύμβολα.

Πιάτο με ψάρι και φέτα λεμονιού







Ψηλό αγγείο-γυναίκα (εμπρόσθια όψη)






Ψηλό αγγείο-γυναίκα (πίσω όψη)







Κεφαλή ταύρου






Κανάτα - κατσίκα






Αγγείο-γυναίκα σε μορφή Φ





Αγγείο - γυναίκα





Η έκπληξη για τον μεταφραστή εμφανίζεται προς το τέλος, όταν διαβάζει την πινακίδα κάτω από ένα εντυπωσιακό πιάτο:


*Πάμπλο Πικάσο*
_Επτά ταύροι σε κοράλι_
Κάννες 1957

*Pablo Picasso*
_Seven bulls in a coral_
Cannes 1957


Εννοεί βέβαια *corral*. Όπως λέμε Μονομαχία στο O.K. Corral. Έπεσε το ένα "r", και το μαντρί έγινε κοράλλι. Μα δεν σκέφτηκε κανείς ότι τα κοράλλια είναι εύθραυστα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 16, 2019)

Ε ναι, αλλά Πικάσο είν' αυτός...


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2019)

Earion said:


> Μα δεν σκέφτηκε κανείς ότι τα κοράλια είναι εύθραυστα;



Έτσι δημιουργήθηκε η έκφραση «ταύρος εν κοραλλίω»!


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2019)

nickel said:


> Έτσι δημιουργήθηκε η έκφραση «ταύρος εν κοραλλίω»!



Feeding bull sharks in the coral reef






They're feeding us bull. Shit.

Μπαϊδεγουέι, το κοράλλι θέλει δύο λου. Σαν το bull.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2019)

daeman said:


> Μπαϊδεγουέι, το κοράλλι θέλει δύο λου. Σαν το bull.



Λοιπόν, το έλεγξα και το Χρηστικό δέχεται και την ορθογραφία με ένα. Είναι από τις λέξεις της ελληνιστικής που πέφτουν στο ανάμεσα (διατήρηση της παλιάς ορθογραφίας ή της απλοποίησης). Οι υπόλοιποι θέλουμε δύο λ.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2019)

http://www.ana-mpa.gr/home/article/...ika-strateumata-pou-aposurontai-apo-ti-Suria-

Σπάω το κεφάλι μου ποιο είναι το σωστό:

Α. Οι ΗΠΑ έχουν στη Βόρεια Συρία 1.000 στρατεύματα και 1.000 δυνάμεις. Τα 1.000 στρατεύματα θα μεταφερθούν στο Δυτικό Ιράκ. Μετά όμως θα γίνεται εκεί πατείς με πατώ σε, και πού να χωρέσουν οι 1.000 δυνάμεις. Οπότε αυτές θα μεταφερθούν στο Βόρειο Ιράκ.

Β. Οι ΗΠΑ έχουν στη Βόρεια Συρία 1.000 στρατεύματα. Τα στρατεύματα αυτά θα μεταφερθούν στο Δυτικό Ιράκ. Εκεί, με τη βοήθεια του Μεγαλοδύναμου, θα μετατραπούν σε δυνάμεις, με δίκαιη αναλογία 1 προς 1. Οι προκύπτουσες 1.000 δυνάμεις θα μεταφερθούν στο Βόρειο Ιράκ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2019)

Αυτό παθαίνεις όταν δεν μπορείς να πεις «men», οπότε αρχίζεις να λες «troops» και «forces». Μα και στα ελληνικά, τι να πεις; «Άνδρες»; Θα πέσουν οι κορεκτίλες να σε φάνε. Μα ούτε το «στρατιώτες» είναι εντελώς σωστό. Περιλαμβάνει ή όχι τις στρατιωτίνες; Ε;

Ορίστε και το αγγλικό, για το αρχείο μας.

https://af.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idAFKBN1WZ01U


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 20, 2019)

Το «στρατιώτες» δεν είναι εντελώς σωστό ούτως ή άλλως, αφενός γιατί είναι ένας συγκεκριμένος (ο κατώτατος) βαθμός και αφετέρου γιατί υπάρχει μόνο στο στρατό ξηράς. Ίσως το «οπλίτες και αξιωματικοί» να είναι καλύτερο. Αλλά αν είσαι εντελώς σπασίκλας, υπάρχουν και οι Ανθυπασπιστές, που είναι ανάμεσα στους υπαξιωματικούς και στους αξιωματικούς, άρα πρέπει να πεις οπλίτες, ανθυπασπιστές και αξιωματικοί.

Εν προκειμένω, πάντως, ο συντάκτης είναι αδικαιολόγητος γιατί πιστεύει ότι ένα στράτευμα = 1 άνθρωπος. Θα μπορούσε να γράψει «στρατιωτική δύναμη 1000 ατόμων».


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 21, 2019)

Themis said:


> View attachment 6139
> 
> http://www.ana-mpa.gr/home/article/...ika-strateumata-pou-aposurontai-apo-ti-Suria-
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 26, 2019)

...
Την αδρεναλίνη μού έδωσαν ελληνική
του Βερσινζετορίξ σπορά στις αμμουδιές του Μολιέρου




https://www.iefimerida.gr/zoi/asterix-iroida-gynaika-elliniko-onoma-adrenalini

*adrenaline*: coined 1901 by Japanese chemist Jokichi Takamine (1853-1922), who discovered it, from Modern Latin _adrenal_ [Latin ad- + renalis ( < renes = νεφρά)] + chemical suffix -ine (2). 

Να την έλεγαν Επινεφρίνη, να το δεχτώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2019)

Ο Μπόρις Τζόνσον σαρώνει στις δημοσκοπήσεις αλλά χρειάζονται οι ψήφοι των Εργατικών για να προκηρυχθούν πρόωρες εκλογές. Και στη σχετική είδηση στο in.gr:

Οπότε είναι *ευλογίας* άξιο αν —μετά και από την παραπάνω δημοσκόπηση— οι Εργατικοί θα ψηφίσουν «ναι» σε πρόωρες εκλογές και μάλιστα τόσο σύντομα, με το περιθώριο να αλλάξουν το εις βάρος τους κλίμα να είναι πολύ μικρό.
https://www.in.gr/2019/10/26/world/...iseis-o-tzonson-pos-tha-antidrasei-o-kormpin/

Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζονται ευλογία αυτή τη στιγμή οι Εργατικοί. Ευχέλαιο ίσως...


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2019)

Ένα ωραίο από τα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Θα θυμάστε ίσως το χαρυκλυννικό «Ανθίμου και Γαζή γωνία». Η ζωή ήρθε να μιμηθεί την τέχνη τις προάλλες, στο βραδινό δελτίο της ΕΡΤ το περασμένο Σάββατο συγκεκριμένα, όταν ο παρουσιαστής ανάγγειλε:

«Καρδαμύλη: Εγκαίνια στην ανακαινισμένη οικία Πάτρικ και Λη Φέρμορ»

Αυτοί οι δύο, ο Πάτρικ και ο Λη Φέρμορ θα είναι τίποτα αδέρφια. Θα μοιράζονται και τον ΕΝΦΙΑ.

(Το λάθος βέβαια θα έγινε όχι με την προσθήκη του «και» αλλά με την παράλειψη του ονόματος της συζύγου, αφού η αρχική είδηση ήταν «οικία Πάτρικ και Τζόαν Λη Φέρμορ»).​
Για την ακρίβεια, η γκάφα είναι μόνο του τιτλατζή. Η εκφωνήτρια λέει (40:40) «Πάτρικ και Τζόαν Λη Φέρμορ». Ο τιτλατζής έκοψε κάτι για να το χωρέσει. 
https://webtv.ert.gr/ert1/eidiseis/19okt2019-21-00-deltio-eidiseon/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 28, 2019)

daeman said:


> Την αδρεναλίνη μού έδωσαν ελληνική
> του Βερσινζετορίξ σπορά στις αμμουδιές του Μολιέρου


:lol::lol::lol:
...πφφφ, αφού αυτοί οι Λατίνοι όλα από μας τα πήρανε. Τι, όχι;

Επίσης, το ότι η νέα ηρωίδα είναι γυναίκα, δεν μου φαίνεται και σπουδαία είδηση. Να ήταν άντρας, ναι, θα είχαμε κάτι να συζητήσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2019)

Καλημέρα, όλοι καλά;

Διαβάζω το πιο πρόσφατο μυθιστόρημα του Τζον Λε Καρέ, με τίτλο _Agent Running in the Field_. Με λαμπρή γλώσσα, οικονομία του λόγου, ανάπτυξη της πλοκής και των χαρακτήρων — στοιχεία που πάντα διέκριναν τα βιβλία του Λε Καρέ, τώρα πιο ώριμα παρά ποτέ. Αλλά δεν ειδικεύομαι στα έργα του, δεν έχω διαβάσει αρκετό Λε Καρέ — δεν έχω διαβάσει αρκετό από τίποτα, άλλωστε.

Με τράβηξε στο βιβλίο η υπόσχεση ότι ασχολείται και με το Μπρέξιτ.

Πρώτα η επαναστατημένη κόρη του κεντρικού ήρωα, στη συζήτηση που κάνει με τον πατέρα της όταν αυτός της αποκαλύπτει ότι είναι κατάσκοπος, αμφισβητεί τους λόγους για τους οποίους ο πατέρας της προσπαθεί να φέρει κάποιους ξένους στο βρετανικό στρατόπεδο. (Στη στιχομυθία «foreign secretary» είναι ακόμα ο Μπόρις Τζόνσον.)

‘And what ideal would that be exactly, _Dad_?’ – from behind the shiny goggles. It’s the first time for weeks that she’s called me Dad. Also I notice that she is not swearing, which with Steff can be a bit of a red warning light.

‘Well, let’s say, just for instance, somebody has an idealistic vision of England as the mother of all democracies. Or they love our dear Queen with an unexplained fervour. It may not be an England that exists for _us_ any more, if it ever did, but they think it does, so go with it.’

‘Do _you_ think it does?’

‘With reservations.’

‘Serious reservations?’

‘Well, who wouldn’t have, for Christ’s sake?’ I reply, stung by the suggestion that I’ve somehow failed to notice that the country’s in free fall. ‘A minority Tory cabinet of tenth-raters. A pig-ignorant foreign secretary who I’m supposed to be serving. Labour no better. The sheer bloody lunacy of Brexit’ – I break off. I have feelings too. Let my indignant silence say the rest.​
My feelings exactly. Και κάπου στο 20% του βιβλίου, ο νεαρός συμπαίκτης του κατάσκοπου στο μπάντμπιντον ζητά τη γνώμη του για την πολιτική κατάσταση, αφού πρώτα συνοψίζει τη δική του ως εξής:

It is my considered opinion that for Britain and Europe, and for liberal democracy across the entire world as a whole, Britain’s departure from the European Union in the time of Donald Trump, and Britain’s consequent unqualified dependence on the United States in an era when the US is heading straight down the road to institutional racism and neo-fascism, is an unmitigated clusterfuck bar none.​
Αλλά το βιβλίο έχει πολύ περισσότερα να μου προσφέρει ακόμα. 

Στην παραπάνω έκρηξη του νεαρού Εντ αναφέρεται το άρθρο του in.gr που με έκανε να πάρω το βιβλίο. 
https://www.in.gr/2019/10/22/world/deutsche-welle/o-tzon-le-kare-gia-brexit/

Τρεις παρατηρήσεις: Ο τίτλος του βιβλίου που δίνει το άρθρο, _Federball_, το μπαλάκι του μπάντμιντον, είναι ο γερμανικός (το άρθρο είναι παρμένο από την Deutsche Welle). To Ίτον (Eton College) δεν είναι πανεπιστήμιο αλλά ιδιωτικό σχολείο, αυτό που οι Άγγλοι ονομάζουν public school. 

Και το «σκατοχάος» σαν απόδοση του clusterfuck δεν με καλύπτει — μια φτιαχτή λέξη που δεν μου δίνει την ικανοποίηση μιας υπαρκτής λέξης για το απόλυτο φιάσκο.
Αλλά αυτό το συζητάμε στο δικό του νήμα:
https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15367-clusterfuck


ΥΓ. Σχετικό άρθρο στην NYT: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/12/books/john-le-carre-agent-running-in-the-field.html


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 29, 2019)

Α ναι, γερμανική κυριολεξία η «φτερόμπαλα»... Όχι σαν το αγγλικό το _shuttlecock_, χεχε.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 31, 2019)

Πετάνε οι υπότιτλοι του Netflix. Πετάνε πολύ πράμα. Κι επειδή ίσως σκεφτείτε ότι δε φταίνε οι Έλληνες γιατί η μετάφραση γίνεται από τους αγγλικούς υπότιτλους, να σας πω ότι στ' Αγγλικά είναι "Another year without a party. Your parents want to give you this at least."


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2019)

...
Εκτός αν η διαθέσιμη διάρκεια για τον συγκεκριμένο υπότιτλο δεν επέτρεπε πλήρη απόδοση γιατί τότε ο υπότιτλος θα ξεπερνούσε κατά πολύ την προβλεπόμενη ταχύτητα ανάγνωσης (17 χαρακτήρες το δευτερόλεπτο, 22 στην ανάγκη, 33 το ανώτατο όριο μόνο αν είναι απόλυτα απαραίτητο). Αν υπήρχε περιθώριο χρόνου, φάουλ.

Όσο για τη μετάφραση και την επιμέλεια με βάση το αγγλικό κείμενο σε σειρές και ταινίες, μου έχουν επιστρέψει επεισόδιο γερμανικής σειράς επειδή έγραφα ό,τι άκουγα στα γερμανικά, ενώ το αγγλικό που χρησιμοποιήθηκε και στη μετάφραση και στην «επιμέλεια» είχε κάμποσα χαμένα στη μετάφραση. Ε, δεν τους έκατσε. Λαγός τη φτέρη έσειε, κακό της κεφαλής του.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2019)

Συμφωνώ με τον Daeman ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα η διάρκεια του υποτίτλου δεν ήταν επαρκής. Αν μου δώσεις το όνομα της ταινίας, θα το τσεκάρω.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 31, 2019)

Χαίρομαι που κάνετε το συνήγορο του υποτιτλιστή, αλλά δεν θα αθωωθεί τόσο εύκολα. Η σειρά λέγεται Toon. Πρώτο επεισόδιο, στο 4'15". Ο διαθέσιμος χρόνος είναι 4,5 δευτερόλεπτα. Γι' αυτό και, όπως ξαναείπα, στα Αγγλικά είχε 14 λέξεις.

Επιπλέον, ακόμα και σε κάποια άλλη περίπτωση που ο χρόνος δεν θα επαρκούσε, η μετάφραση "Χρόνια πολλά. Κάτι για σένα." είναι απαράδεκτη γιατί δεν λέει ούτε ότι συνηθίζει να μη γιορτάζει τα γενέθλιά του, ούτε ότι η κάρτα είναι από τους γονείς του. Θα μπορούσε να γράψει π.χ. "Από τους γονείς σου, κι ας μην τα γιορτάζεις."


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2019)

Κάποιοι μπέρδεψαν τα αμπέρ με το ήλεκτρο; Ή τον Αμπέρ με την Άμπερ Χερντ (που κάτι ηλεκτρικό το έχει). (Από το Μπουμ της 31/10/2019 στο Σκάι)


ΥΓ. Επί του πραγματολογικού και όχι του ορθογραφικού, λάμπες LED χωρίς Kelvin δεν γίνεται.
https://richbrilliantwilling.com/bl...derstanding-color-temperature-of-led-lighting

ΥΓ2. Όπως μου είπε κάποιος ιδιωτικά: «AMBER ALERT: ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑ!».


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Χαίρομαι που κάνετε το συνήγορο του υποτιτλιστή, αλλά δεν θα αθωωθεί τόσο εύκολα. Η σειρά λέγεται Toon. Πρώτο επεισόδιο, στο 4'15". Ο διαθέσιμος χρόνος είναι 4,5 δευτερόλεπτα. Γι' αυτό και, όπως ξαναείπα, στα Αγγλικά είχε 14 λέξεις.
> 
> Επιπλέον, ακόμα και σε κάποια άλλη περίπτωση που ο χρόνος δεν θα επαρκούσε, η μετάφραση "Χρόνια πολλά. Κάτι για σένα." είναι απαράδεκτη γιατί δεν λέει ούτε ότι συνηθίζει να μη γιορτάζει τα γενέθλιά του, ούτε ότι η κάρτα είναι από τους γονείς του. Θα μπορούσε να γράψει π.χ. "Από τους γονείς σου, κι ας μην τα γιορτάζεις."



Τώρα έψαξα και το βρήκα. Το επεισόδιο αυτό πέρασε από τα χέρια μου και το αγγλικό template έγραφε κατά λέξη αυτό:
«HAPPY BIRTHDAY. HERE'S SOMETHING FOR YOU. XXX»

Το καλύτερο βέβαια θα ήταν να μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά από κάποιον που γνωρίζει την πρωτότυπη γλώσσα, για να μην παίζουμε χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο.

Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, αφού παρέχεται μόνο το ένα αγγλικό template, με βάση αυτό αναγκαστικά και διά ροπάλου πορεύονται και οι υποτιτλιστές και οι επιμελητές και οι όποιοι αναθεωρητές. Αν ήθελαν καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα, ας έδιναν καλύτερο template —με το αγγλικό που αναφέρεις, λογικά θα γινόταν καλύτερα η δουλειά, αφού φαίνεται πως είναι πιο πλήρες από εκείνο που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στη μετάφραση και την επιμέλεια για τα ελληνικά— γιατί αν κάποιος στην πορεία του έργου μέχρι την τελική παράδοση στον πελάτη ξεφύγει από το template, αυτός θα την πληρώσει, αυτός θα πρέπει να εξηγήσει ότι δεν είναι ελέφαντας και γιατί. Και ή θα δουλεύουμε ή θα εξηγούμε. Garbage in, garbage out.

Είχε ενδιαφέρον η σειρά πάντως. Αν μη τι άλλο, ήταν πρωτότυπη.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 31, 2019)

ΟΚ, σύμφωνοι. Έφταιγε το template.

Στο Netflix υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές για αγγλικούς υπότιτλους: το "English", που γράφει αυτό που έγραψα νωρίτερα, και το "English [CC]", που γράφει αυτό που έγραψε ο daeman. Άρα, για να καταλάβω πώς λειτουργεί το Netflix:

1) Βγαίνει ένα αγγλικό template και μοιράζεται για να μεταφραστεί στις άλλες γλώσσες.
2) Μεταφράζεται στις άλλες γλώσσες
3) Κατόπιν εορτής, γίνονται κάποιες διορθώσεις στα Αγγλικά, όπως αυτό που διορθώθηκε στο English αλλά όχι στο English [CC].
4) Για οικονομία, αυτές οι διορθώσεις δεν εφαρμόζονται και στις άλλες γλώσσες γιατί αρκετά δώσαμε ήδη για υπότιτλους για τη μικρούλα ελληνόφωνη αγορά.

Σωστά;

[Το garbage in - garbage out με βρίσκει σύμφωνο.]


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> ...
> Άρα, για να καταλάβω πώς λειτουργεί το Netflix:
> [...]
> Σωστά;



Έτσι φαίνεται. Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, γιατί αυτά τα ξέρουν μόνο όσοι ασχολούνται με τη διαχείριση των template, αλλά από άλλες περιπτώσεις που μου έχουν τύχει, έτσι ψυλλιάζομαι κι εγώ. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά πρέπει να παίζει ρόλο και ποια εκδοχή ήχου έβαλε ν' ακούσει όποιος έκανε την αναθεώρηση του υποτιτλισμού. Π.χ. στη γερμανική σειρά που έγραφα παραπάνω (στην οποία έκανα την επιμέλεια), στο ίδιο επεισόδιο που μου επέστρεψαν -κακώς- για ν' αλλάξω αυτό που ακουγόταν στα γερμανικά σε αυτό που έγραφε ένα από τα αγγλικά template, μου ζήτησαν επίσης να προσθέσω και κάτι που ακουγόταν, λέει, στο τάδε σημείο. Όμως αυτό ακουγόταν μόνο στην αγγλική μεταγλώττιση του αρχικού γερμανικού βίντεο και όχι στο πρωτότυπο που είχα στη διάθεσή μου εγώ κατά την επιμέλεια, ήταν δηλαδή «δημιουργική» προσθήκη στην αγγλική μεταγλώττιση και προφανώς ο αναθεωρητής άκουγε το μεταγλωττισμένο, όχι το πρωτότυπο. Δεν το πείραξα, βέβαια, μόνο τους είπα ότι για να μην αρμενίζουμε στραβά, πρέπει πρώτα απ' όλα ο γιαλός να είναι ίσιος. Όχι άλλα λέει η θεια μου, άλλα ακούν τ' αφτιά μου, άλλα βλέπουν τα μάτια μου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 5, 2019)

Συμβαίνει τώρα στο Άλφα, σε καουμπόικο. "Δεν σπαταλάω το λικέρ μου σε έναν νεκρό". 

Αναρωτιέμαι τι λικέρ να κουβαλούσε στο φλασκί ο πιστολέρο, κάνα ροσόλι ίσως;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Συμβαίνει τώρα στο Άλφα, σε καουμπόικο. "Δεν σπαταλάω το λικέρ μου σε έναν νεκρό".


Λογικό το ακούω, πάντως· για τους νεκρούς σπαταλάμε το κονιάκ μας συνήθως.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2019)

Εχτές στην ΕΡΤ1, στους υπότιτλους του πολύ ωραίου ντοκυμανταίρ "I am not your negro", το ρήμα dream αποδόθηκε ως ονειρεύομαι. Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τη φράση, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο context ήθελε να πει διανοούμαι. Κι επειδή είναι συνήθης πεπονόφλουδα, το σημείωσα στο νήμα με τις πολλές σημασίες.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2019)

*The heat is on*.  Σφίξανε τα κρύα και τουρτουρίζουμε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 13, 2019)

Ε βέβαια και σ΄εμάς προχτές ανάψανε το καλοριφέρ. :woot:


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2019)

Και κάποιοι διπλασιάζουν τα «αγ» αδιακρίτως.
(Ναι, για το «*προσαγάγουν*» ο λόγος. Ο Τσιτσιπάς είναι για αναμνηστικό.)


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2019)

daeman said:


> ...



Η Αδρεναλίνη, σαν γνήσια Γαλατοπούλα, φοράει και το στριφτό περιδέραιο που στα λατινικά λέγεται torques (εξού και Τορκουάτος, αυτός που το φορά). Στα ελληνικά αυτό το άκρως τιμητικό κόσμημα το ονομάζουμε με τη βυζαντινή λέξη *μανιάκι*(*ον*).


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2019)

Εδώ πάντως είναι *ο στρεπτός*, που έχει την ίδια σημασία με το _torque_.


_ο στρεπτός_ περιδέραιο από συνεστραμμένο μέταλλο ή από αλυσίδα

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τορκ
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torc


----------



## Marinos (Nov 18, 2019)

Υπάρχει κάποια γκάφα-και-μικρολαθάκι που χάνω εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2019)

Ξέρω! Μάλλον γίνεται έμμεση (πολύ έμμεση) αναφορά στο _τορκ_ εδώ:

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2019/11/18/asterix-17/

Αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω να δω τι έχει γραφτεί στα σχόλια.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 18, 2019)

Όχι, δεν έχει κάτι στα σχόλια (μέχρι τώρα).


----------



## Earion (Nov 19, 2019)

Επομένως χρειάζεται διόρθωση και το λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας (από "τορκ" σε "στρεπτός").




Marinos said:


> Υπάρχει κάποια γκάφα-και-μικρολαθάκι που χάνω εδώ;



Γράφουμε εδώ γιατί η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από την παρερμηνεία που τσάκωσε ο Daeman: η Αδρεναλίνη δεν μπορεί να είναι Ελληνοπούλα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 26, 2019)

Are you implying we are fair game? - Υπονοείτε ότι έπαιζαν μαζί μας τίμια; 

Μην σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασια, λέμε. Έχουν κι άλλες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2019)

Η ταινία είναι το _Downton Abbey_, το δίωρο επεισόδιο που ντύθηκε κανονική ταινία και προβλήθηκε στους κινηματογράφους για τους φίλους της σειράς (οι οποίοι θα την απολαύσουν — μην ακούτε τον Μήτση!). Βλέπω την ταινία στο σπίτι ενός φίλου και υποθέτω ότι οι αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι είναι ερασιτεχνικοί. Και μάλιστα είναι υπότιτλοι για βαρήκοους, από εκείνους που περιγράφουν κάθε ήχο που ο υποτιτλιστής θεωρεί ότι είναι σημαντικός για την πλοκή.

Στο πυρήνα της πλοκής είναι η επίσκεψη του βασιλικού ζεύγους στον Πύργο. Το έτος είναι 1927 και βασιλιάς είναι ο Γεώργιος Ε΄. Το πρωί της βασιλικής επίσκεψης γίνεται μια μικρή παρέλαση στο χωριό. Κάποια στιγμή, αναπόφευκτα, ανακρούεται ο εθνικός ύμνος (ουπς, έγραψα «ύπνος» στην αρχή, αλλά αυτό ανήκει σε άλλο νήμα). Και ο υπότιτλος μού έφτιαξε το κέφι!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 29, 2019)

Χαχα, καλό! Και μου πήρε δύο κλικ να καταλάβω πού ήταν το πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2019)

Λέει ο Ευτύχης στην ταξιδιωτική εκπομπή του (Happy Traveller) της 30/11/2019 (εδώ, στο 13:00) καθώς επισκέπτεται το παγοδρόμιο στο Αλμάτι του Καζακστάν:

Κι εδώ υπάρχει ένα γήπεδο πατινάζ στον πάγο, που το λένε «ice skating ring», δηλαδή ένα δαχτυλίδι για πατινάζ στον πάγο.

Πρόκειται για το Μεντεού, που σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia (και όχι μόνο) είναι το παγοδρόμιο με το μεγαλύτερο υψόμετρο στον κόσμο (στα 1.690 μέτρα πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας). Βέβαια, δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι «δαχτυλίδι» διότι δεν είναι *ring*, αλλά *rink*.

Υπάρχουν καμιά εκατοσταριά «ice-skating *ring» στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_rink

Παρεμπιπτόντως, και το ρινγκ του μποξ δεν είναι δαχτυλιδένιο, αλλά εκεί φταίει η ιστορία. Οι πρώτοι αγώνες πυγμαχίας δίνονταν σε κυκλικό χώρο που τα όριά του τα ζωγράφιζαν με κιμωλία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2019)

Ε, όχι και **ιδία κεφάλαια*!

Κάποιοι, συνηθισμένοι από το κατέβασμα του τόνου σε άλλες πτώσεις με λόγια κλίση (π.χ. ιδίων κεφαλαίων, ιδία συμμετοχή), κατέβασαν τον τόνο και στα *ίδια κεφάλαια*. Όχι, δεν κατεβαίνει εκεί ο τόνος. Το _α_ στο τέλος είναι βραχύ, όπως και στο *ίδιο κεφάλαιο*. Κατεβαίνει ο τόνος όταν η τελευταία συλλαβή είναι μακρά. Το _α_ του θηλυκού είναι μακρό και λέμε *ιδία*: _ιδία συμμετοχή_, _ιδία βουλήσει_ (δοτική), _εξ ιδίας αντιλήψεως_ (γενική), _κατ' ιδίαν_ (αιτιατική). Μακρά είναι πάντα και τα _ω_ και _ου_: _ιδίων, ιδίου_. Όλα αυτά όταν έχουμε το *ίδιος* με τη σημασία «προσωπικός, δικός μου», όχι το _ίδιος_ = όμοιος, που κλίνεται στη δημοτική. Δεν είναι ίδια κι όμοια...

Ομοίως: *ίδια μέσα*, ΟΧΙ *_ιδία μέσα_


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2019)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχουν καμιά εκατοσταριά «ice-skating *ring» στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_rink


Υπάρχουν βέβαια κι άλλα τόσα "skating rig". :)




nickel said:


> Κάποιοι, συνηθισμένοι από το κατέβασμα του τόνου σε άλλες πτώσεις με λόγια κλίση (π.χ. ιδίων κεφαλαίων, ιδία συμμετοχή), κατέβασαν τον τόνο και στα *ίδια κεφάλαια*. Όχι, δεν κατεβαίνει εκεί ο τόνος. Το _α_ στο τέλος είναι βραχύ, όπως και στο *ίδιο κεφάλαιο*. Κατεβαίνει ο τόνος όταν η τελευταία συλλαβή είναι μακρά. Το _α_ του θηλυκού είναι μακρό και λέμε *ιδία*: _ιδία συμμετοχή_, _ιδία βουλήσει_ (δοτική), _εξ ιδίας αντιλήψεως_ (γενική), _κατ' ιδίαν_ (αιτιατική). Μακρά είναι πάντα και τα _ω_ και _ου_: _ιδίων, ιδίου_. Όλα αυτά όταν έχουμε το *ίδιος* με τη σημασία «προσωπικός, δικός μου», όχι το _ίδιος_ = όμοιος, που κλίνεται στη δημοτική. Δεν είναι ίδια κι όμοια...


Νομίζω το αντιπροσωπευτικότερο στο θηλυκό είναι η *ιδία άποψη*.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2019)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω το αντιπροσωπευτικότερο στο θηλυκό είναι η *ιδία άποψη*.



Την ίδια... άποψη έχω κι εγώ, αλλά σκεφτόμουν σε οικονομικό πλαίσιο (_ίδια κεφάλαια, ιδία συμμετοχή_).


----------



## Themis (Dec 3, 2019)

Τι μου θυμίζεις τώρα... Από εσωτερικό σημείωμα στο ελληνικό μεταφραστικό τμήμα του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου πριν από 8 χρόνια (η υπογράμμιση όμως ολόφρεσκη):
Μια άλλη κλασική ασάφεια συνδέεται με τη χρήση του «ίδιος» για κεφάλαια, πόρους κτλ. Αφού η γραφή μας δεν δέχτηκε διαλυτικά για τη διάκριση του «ί-διος» από το «ί-δι-ος», η μόνη δυνατότητά μας είναι το κατέβασμα του τόνου του «ί-δι-ος» στη γενική και στην αιτιατική, π.χ. ιδίων κεφαλαίων, ιδίους πόρους. Η φράση «προσπάθειες να αναπτύξουν ίδιους ενεργειακούς πόρους» είναι αμφίσημη, το κατέβασμα του τόνου αίρει την αμφισημία (αν και προτιμότερο θα ήταν να πούμε το απλούστατο «δικούς τους ενεργειακούς πόρους»). Εν πάση περιπτώσει, όποτε έχουμε ί-δι-α κεφάλαια/ πόρους, συνιστάται όχι μόνο να κατεβάζουμε τον τόνο στη γενική και αιτιατική, αλλά και να προσπαθούμε να γυρίσουμε την ονομαστική σε πτώση στην οποία θα μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε τον τόνο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 5, 2019)

Κουβεντιάζουν δύο εξηντάρηδες σχετικά με τη σειρά Mad Men:

- “Μad Men” is so great still. […]
- We were onto that in the ‘80s. 
- All we wanted was to be advertising guys in the ‘60s. We used to talk about that all the time. Drinking at lunch and having a bar in your office.

- Πολύ ωραίο είναι ακόμα το Mad Men. [...]
- Εμείς το είχαμε διακρίνει αυτό από τη δεκαετία του ’80.
- Αυτό θέλαμε! Να ήμαστε διαφημιστές του ’60! Το κουβεντιάζαμε συνεχώς. Στο ποτό, στο φαγητό… Όταν έτρωγες μια μπάρα στο γραφείο.


_Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee, S1E19, 4'30"_


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2019)

Υπάρχουν παξιμάδια σ' ένα μπαρ του Άρη;



Spoiler



Are there nuts in a Mars bar?


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2019)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχουν βίδες σ' ένα μπαρ του Άρη;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τα nuts είναι παξιμάδια, όχι βίδες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2019)

Zazula said:


> Τα nuts είναι παξιμάδια, όχι βίδες.



Ακόμα καλύτερα τα παξιμάδια. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2019)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχουν παξιμάδια σ' ένα μπαρ του Άρη;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Mars bar with nuts:






Another Mars bar with nuts:



daeman said:


> ...the Mos Eisley Cantina:



But astronauts hang out in the spacebar:


daeman said:


>


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2019)

https://www.tanea.gr/2019/12/09/eco...omva-tinazei-ston-aera-tis-misthoseis-airbnb/


> «Πρόκειται για μια πολύ σκληρή απόφαση» δηλώνει στα «ΝΕΑ» ο Κώστας Παπαπαναγιώτου, γραμματέας του Συλλόγου Οικονομίας Διαμοιρασμού, σημειώνοντας ότι «το δικαστήριο επέβαλε στην ιδιοκτήτρια του διαμερίσματος *την εσχάτη των ποινών* χωρίς να της δώσει την ευκαιρία να επανορθώσει ή να της επιβάλει μια ήπια ποινή».


Είναι δυνατόν η ποινή «να μην επαναλάβει στο μέλλον την επαγγελματική χρήση ως τουριστικού καταλύματος και να περιοριστεί στη χρήση αυτής ως κατοικίας, [...] με προσωπική κράτηση ενός μηνός και χρηματική ποινή 1.000 ευρώ για κάθε παράβαση» να χαρακτηρίζεται «η εσχάτη των ποινών»;  Δηλαδή αν την καταδικάζανε σε θάνατο τότε πώς θα το έλεγε; :s


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2019)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή αν την καταδικάζανε σε θάνατο τότε πώς θα το έλεγε; :s



Πάντως αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι «*ανώτατη προβλεπόμενη ποινή*», υποθέτω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2019)

> ο δικαστήριο επέβαλε στην ιδιοκτήτρια του διαμερίσματος την εσχάτη των ποινών


Ε μα το έχουνε παρακάνει με το AirBnB.:devil:


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 10, 2019)

Ίσως το κλειδί είναι στη φράση "να περιοριστεί στη χρήση αυτής ως κατοικίας". Θα είναι τόσο χάλια το διαμέρισμα που είναι χειρότερο να την αναγκάσεις να μένει εκεί απ' το να τη σκοτώσεις.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2020)

Και τα σκυλιά δεμένα...

https://www.reader.gr/news/koinonia...mpogies-sto-proxeneio-tis-aystralias-pics-vid


----------



## sarant (Feb 2, 2020)

Θηριώδες μαργαριτάρι από το Πρόταγκον.

Γράφει ο Άγγλος: I missed Soderbergh’s film when it was released, and I happen also to be frightened of dying from viral pneumonia, so I killed two birds with one download and watched the movie this week, παραφράζοντας την πασίγνωστη έκφραση.

Και το δικό μας το εξυπνοπούλι: Και ο Ράϊαν Γκίλμπι κριτικός κινηματογράφου του Guardian δεν διστάζει να παραδεχτεί δημοσίως ότι έχασε την ταινία όταν προβλήθηκε για πρώτη φορά, αλλά την κατέβασε την περασμένη εβδομάδα, και (το χειρότερο) με το που την είδε, έντρομος από φόβο μήπως πεθάνει από την πνευμονία που προκαλεί ο ιός, σκότωσε αμέσως τα δύο κατοικίδια πουλιά του… !!!


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2020)

Πω πω! Κι αν είναι δύσκολο να σκοτώσεις δυο πουλιά με μία πέτρα, φαντάσου πόσο δύσκολο είναι να τα σκοτώσεις με ένα... κατέβασμα. :)


----------



## antongoun (Feb 2, 2020)

:) :) :) Και μη χειρότερα...


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 3, 2020)

Φαίνεται ότι μας διαβάζουν (ή τους έκραξαν κι άλλοι)  και το διόρθωσαν:


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 7, 2020)

Μπριζόλα στο χώρο εργασίας για όλους και όλες, χωρίς διακρίσεις!


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2020)

So many steakholders!


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2020)

...
misteak: a missed steak

*stake = διακύβευμα και άλλα παλούκια*


*stakeholders = συμμέτοχοι, (ΕΛΕΤΟ) συμφεροντούχοι*


steakholders: μπριζολούχοι


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 23, 2020)

Rough and tough don't rhyme with cough.


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2020)

Ενώ πάνω στο κουτί γράφει "για γρίππη και βήχα", η εταιρία αποφάσισε ότι είναι καλύτερα να διατηρήσει το όνομα παρόλο που δεν είναι εύκολο στα ελληνικά, και μετά το ξεκοίλιασε κιόλας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2020)

Στην κατηγορία «Your slip is showing» υπάγεται και η περίπτωση «Your laziness is showing».

Στον λαμπρό οδηγό της ΕΕ (ΟΔΗΓΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ, ΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΑΞΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗΣ ΕΝΩΣΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ) υπάρχει ένα ωραίο πινακάκι για τις περιφέρειες της Ιταλίας (παραθέτω τα 2 τρίτα του πίνακα):

Η Ιταλία χωρίζεται σε 20 περιφέρειες (regioni), που με τη σειρά τους υποδιαιρούνται σε επαρχίες (province) και δήμους (comuni).

Κατάλογος των 20 ιταλικών περιφερειών και των επαρχιών τους



*Περιφέρεια*
|
*Πρωτεύουσα*

Lombardia (Λομβαρδία)|Milano (Μιλάνο)
Campania (Καμπανία)|Napoli (Νάπολη)
Lazio (Λάτσιο)|Roma (Ρώμη)
Sicilia (Σικελία)|Palermo (Παλέρμο)
Veneto (Βένετο)|Venezia (Βενετία)
Piemonte (Πιεμόντε ή Πεδεμόντιο)|Torino (Τορίνο)
Emilia-Romagna (Εμίλια-Ρομάνια)|Bologna (Μπολόνια)
Puglia (Απουλία)|Bari (Μπάρι)
Toscana (Τοσκάνη)|Firenze (Φλωρεντία)
Calabria (Καλαβρία)|Catanzaro (Καταντζάρο)
Sardegna (Σαρδηνία)|Cagliari (Κάλιαρι)
Liguria (Λιγυρία)|Genova (Γένοβα)
Marche (Μάρκε)|Ancona (Ανκόνα)
Abruzzo (Αμπρούτσο)|L'Aquila (Λ’ Άκουιλα)
Friuli – Venezia Giulia (Φριούλι – Βενέτσια Τζούλια)|Trieste (Τεργέστη)
Trentino - Alto Adige (Τρεντίνο – Άλτο Άντιτζε)|Trento (Τρέντο)
Umbria (Ουμβρία)|Perugia (Περούτζια)
Basilicata (Μπαζιλικάτα ή Βασιλικάτα)|Potenza (Ποτέντσα)
Molise (Μολίζε)|Campobasso (Καμπομπάσο)
Valle d'Aosta (Κοιλάδα Αόστης)|Aosta (Αόστη)
Βέβαια, τις περιφέρειες τις βρίσκουμε και αλλού, σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες, στη Βικιπαίδεια κ.λπ. Π.χ.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κατηγορία:Περιφέρειες_της_Ιταλίας

Με λίγο ψάξιμο, λοιπόν, η ανακοίνωση για τον κοροναϊό που έστειλε το TAXIS δεν θα είχε ξεχάσει τις ιταλικές περιφέρειες στην αγγλική γλώσσα:

«Σε ποιες περιοχές του κόσμου υπάρχει διάδοση στην κοινότητα;
Κίνα, Ιαπωνία, Χόνκ (sic) Κόνγκ, Σιγκαπούρη, Νότια Κορέα, Ιράν και Ιταλία (οι περιοχές/επαρχίες Emilia-Romagna, Lombardy, Piedmont και Veneto).»


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 8, 2020)

Έχει καθιερωθεί το τρέξιμο να το λέμε «τζόκινγκ»; Τζαστ τζόκινγκ; Στο Γκουγκλ τα ευρήματα είναι μπόλικα και άνοιξαν τα μάτια για τα οφέλη αλλά και τους κινδύνους των αστεϊσμών.


Αφήστε το... ΣΕΞ και πιάστε το ΤΖΟΚΙΝΓΚ!

Το ελαφρύ τζόκινγκ είναι καλύτερο από το έντονο

Με 10 λεπτά τζόκινγκ καις 300 θερμίδες περίπου. 

Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης: Με σορτσάκι κάνει τζόκινγκ στην Αίγινα

Πέθανε στα 48 του χρόνια ο γιος του Άντονι Κουιν την ώρα που έκανε τζόκινγκ.

Δικαστής κάνει τζόκινγκ και δολοφονείται εν ψυχρώ


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2020)

Lexoplast said:


> Έχει καθιερωθεί το τρέξιμο να το λέμε «τζόκινγκ»; Τζαστ τζόκινγκ; Στο Γκουγκλ τα ευρήματα είναι μπόλικα και άνοιξαν τα μάτια για τα οφέλη αλλά και τους κινδύνους των αστεϊσμών.
> 
> 
> Αφήστε το... ΣΕΞ και πιάστε το ΤΖΟΚΙΝΓΚ!
> ...


Ε ναι, κανονικά τζόκιν(γκ) το λέμε, αυτός είναι ο κυρίαρχος τύπος στην ελληνική.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2020)

Είναι γνωστό ότι, όταν οι μεταγραφές πέσουν στα χέρια ασχέτων, τα αγγλικά «n» (και όχι μόνο) ταλαιπωρούνται.

Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι μπορεί να γίνει μια χρήσιμη διάκριση: όταν κάνω εγώ jogging, αυτό θα λέγεται τζόκινγκ (10-50 μέτρα) και εγώ θα είμαι τζόκερ. Όταν χτυπάς πάνω από Χ λεπτά ή Ψ μέτρα, τότε θεωρείται τζόγκινγκ και θεωρείσαι τζόγκερ. 

Και για να σοβαρευτούμε: Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει *τζόγκινγκ* κ. *τζόκινγκ*, το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ *τζόγκινγκ*, *τζόγκιν*, *τζόκινγκ* και *τζόκιν*, αλλά το ΧΛΝΓ έχει μόνο *τζόκινγκ*, *τζόκιγκ* και *τζόκιν*. Εδώ ξέχασε τους παράλληλους τύπους! 

Κανένα λεξικό δεν ξέρει τον *τζόγκερ* και όλα ξέρουν τον άλλο (τους άλλους) *τζόκερ*.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 8, 2020)

Έτσι που γινόμαστε όλο και πιο αγγλομαθείς, ανυπομονώ να δω και τα ακούσια λογοπαίγνια με 

data logging - data locking
fragging - frugging - fracking
sagging - sugging - sucking - sacking - shacking - shagging


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2020)

Για τη μουσική δεν θα πεις κάτι;

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Φανκ


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2020)

Aν είσαι η γυμνάστρια που είχα στο σχολείο (που την έχω αναφέρει ξανά), όχι μόνο τζόκινγκ* αλλά τζόκεϊ. 
Ελαφρό επιτόπιο τζόκεϊ. 

* που παρεμπιπτόντως, έτσι το ξέρω κι εγώ στα ελληνικά γιατί μάλλον δεν κολλάει καλά το τζ-γκ-νγκ στη γλώσσα του Έλληνα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2020)

*«Ο Δίας Ο Διασωθείς Τυφλός Κουκουβάγιος Έχει Εκπληκτικούς Γαλαξίες στα Μάτια του»*

https://filoitexnisfilosofias.com/ο-δίας-ο-διασωθείς-τυφλός-κουκουβάγιο/

Πρώτα απ' όλα, με εκνευρίζουν οι τίτλοι που επηρεάζονται από τους αγγλικούς τίτλους και αρχίζουν όλες τις λέξεις με κεφαλαία. Απαίσια συνήθεια. 

Αλλά το κείμενο έχει κι άλλα ωραία, όπως «Ο Δίας έχει μόνο το 10% της ορατότητάς του» ή «Η κατάστασή του είναι ίσως το αποτέλεσμα μιας επίθεσης από ένα αρπακτικό, αλλά είναι πιθανό να είχε και ένα αεροπορικό ατύχημα».

Εμένα μου άρεσε εκείνη η λέξη που έμεινε στα αγγλικά γιατί ο μεταφραστής δεν είχε το χρόνο να ψάξει στα λεξικά. «Ο Δίας έχει μόνο το 10% της ορατότητάς του, οπότε δεν μπορεί να ελευθερωθεί ξανά στην άγρια ​​φύση και έτσι μένει στο Κέντρο Εκμάθησης Άγριας Ζωής στην Καλιφόρνια, όπου λαμβάνει πολλά TLC.» Τι είναι αυτά τα TLC, φάρμακα για τυφλές κουκουβάγιες;

TLC = Tender Loving Care. Με αρχικά κεφαλαία ή χωρίς, η στοργή και η φροντίδα που θέλουμε όλοι μας — ακόμα και τα κείμενα...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2020)

Οι Φίλοι της Τέχνης και της Φιλοσοφίας μάλλον είναι ανίκανοι να διαβάσουν κάτι στα αγγλικά και επιμένουν να ενημερώνουν και άλλους. Τους άφησα το εξής σχόλιο:

«Η κουκουβάγια λαμβάνει πολλά "TLC", αλλά ο συνεργάτης σας που έγραψε τη μετάφραση του άρθρου έχει ανάγκη από πολλά μαθήματα αγγλικής.
TLC σημαίνει Tender Loving Care. Δηλαδή, φροντίδα, χάδια και αγάπη.
Ου παντός πλειν ες Κόρινθον, έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοι, και δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να διαβάζει και να μεταφράζει αγγλικά επειδή πήγε φροντιστήριο στα εφηβικά του χρόνια.»

Η σελίδα με πληροφόρησε ότι «Το σχόλιό σας *αναμένει για* έλεγχο». Καλά κρασιά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2020)

Καλά, για τον κουκουβάγιο δεν έχετε να πείτε τίποτα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2020)

Earion said:


> Καλά, για τον κουκουβάγιο δεν έχετε να πείτε τίποτα;



Μόνο θετικά! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2020)

Earion said:


> Καλά, για τον κουκουβάγιο δεν έχετε να πείτε τίποτα;





nickel said:


> Μόνο θετικά! :)



Ditto!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2020)

Earion said:


> Καλά, για τον κουκουβάγιο δεν έχετε να πείτε τίποτα;





nickel said:


> Μόνο θετικά! :)





drsiebenmal said:


> Ditto!


Tritto!


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2020)

...
«Κοροναβιρούς άλερτ χάι ρισκ ποπουλέισον: Στέι χόουμ ας μουτς ας πόσιμπλ. 

Τζένεραλ ποπ: Στέι χόουμ ατ φιρστ σίμπτομ οφ ίνφεξιον. 

Ιφ γιου χέιβ σίμπτομς, κόνσουλτ γουίθ ντόκτορ μπιφόρ γκόιν του χόσπιταλ.

Μέιντεϊν πέρσοναλ χίγκιεν. Ντον'τ πουτ γιόρσελφ και όδερς ατ ρισκ.»






απομαγνητοφώνηση: Δαεμάνος Καραφλόν

Αβόιντ ματς-μουτς ας μουτς ας πόσιμπλ. Εντ πουτ δις τζομπ ντάουν σλόουλι κουίκλι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2020)

Απλή εξήγηση: τα διαβαζει μηχάνημα και το μηχάνημα δεν ξεχωρίζει ελληνικά και ξένα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 13, 2020)

Δεν υπάρχει εμοτικόν ικανόν να εκφράσει τα συναισθήματά μου ως προς αυτόν. Έμεινον καγκελόν, ω Καραφλόν.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2020)

Χίγκιεν! Ναι!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 13, 2020)

Πουτ δε κοτς ντάουν σλόουλι. (Συγγνώμη αλλά κλαίω.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 14, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> Χίγκιεν! Ναι!


Είναι ερασμιακή προφορά.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 14, 2020)

Άλλαξε νόημα η καμπή; Γιατί εμένα η πορεία μου φαίνεται άκαμπτη.


----------



## sarant (Mar 20, 2020)

nickel said:


> Άλλωστε, μην ξεχνάμε πως το ρηχό, επαρχιώτικο, νεοπλουτίστικο, ανεπαρκές πολιτικό κατεστημένο ανεδείχθη μέσα από τον *συχνωτισμό* και την εξάρτηση από ένα εξίσου ρηχό, επαρχιώτικο, νεοπλουτίστικο μιντιακό σύστημα...
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_29/06/2011_447548​
> Έτσι τελειώνει το σημερινό σημείωμα του Αλέξη Παπαχελά. Κατάλαβα, αυτό πρέπει να φτιάχτηκε από τα _χνότα_, αφού για τη συχνή και στενή επαφή λέμε ότι ανακατεύουμε τα χνότα μας με τους άλλους. Το λένε κι άλλοι; Το λένε. Μήπως έχουν προσαρμόσει και την ορθογραφία, αφού τα *χνότα* τα γράφουμε πια με -_ο_-; Βεβαίως, να και ο *_συχνοτισμός_. Μα γιατί το γράφουν σαν να βγαίνει από τη λέξη _συχνός_; Η σύνθεση _συν + χνότο_ δεν δίνει -_γχ_-, όπως _σύγχρονος_; Μα ναι, ναι: σπάνιος ο *_συγχνοτισμός_, αλλά δείτε πιένες ο *_συγχνωτισμός_!
> 
> Όμως η λέξη για τη συχνή και στενή επαφή είναι *συγχρωτισμός*, το ρήμα *συγχρωτίζομαι* (συναγελάζομαι, συναναστρέφομαι), από το αρχαίο _χρως, χρωτός_ «δέρμα, σάρκα» (θα θυμάστε οι παλιότεροι την «κουρά εν χρω»).



Εννιά χρόνια μετά, ο *συγχνωτισμός στην πρόσφατη εγκύκλιο του ΥπΕσωτ, και μάλιστα σε διάκριση από τον συγχρωτισμό, αφού:

Ειδικότερα και προκειμένου να αποφεύγεται ο συγχνωτισμός, συγχρωτισμός και συνωστισμός των υπαλλήλων στην υπηρεσία....


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2020)

https://www.in.gr/2020/04/03/life/mpil-gouiders-pethane-o-tragoudistis-tou-aint-no-sunshine/


"Known for his *smooth baritone vocals and sumptuous soul arrangements*, he wrote some of the 70s best-remembered songs, including Just The Two Of Us, Lovely Day and Use Me."
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52155227

Ακριβώς ό,τι βγάζει το Google Translate για την πρόταση αυτή (εκτός από το "Lovely Day").


Bill Withers, poor soul
they let wither your pure soul


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2020)

daeman said:


> Ακριβώς ό,τι βγάζει το Google Translate για την πρόταση αυτή (εκτός από το "Lovely Day").


Τι, δεν είναι αξιόπιστο το Google Translate; Δεν το πιστεύω!


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2020)

συκώνω -ομαι: βομβαρδίζω με σύκα


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2020)

:curse: *η μετά κορωνοϊού εποχή* :curse:

https://www.google.com/search?newwi...hUKEwjqrJiotZDpAhWzQUEAHc7XBp4Q4dUDCAs&uact=5

Είναι απίστευτο πόσο πολλά είναι: 58.400 ευρήματα λέει το Google στην αρχή, αλλά στη συνέχεια το κατεβάζει στο τριψήφιο 166.

Η έκφραση αναζήτησης είναι:
"μετά "κορονοϊού"" OR "μετά "κορωνοϊού"" OR "μετά "κοροναϊού"" OR "μετά "κορωναϊού""

Οι λεξιλόγοι ξέρουμε ότι «*μετά κορονοϊού*» είναι η εποχή που ζούμε τώρα, παρέα με τον κορονοϊό. Στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα υποψιάζομαι ότι θέλουν να γράψουν για τη *μετά τον κορονοϊό εποχή*.

Δεν θα έλεγα «η μετά κοροναϊό(ν) εποχή» γιατί δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο λόγιο απολίθωμα, όπως είναι το «μετά Χριστόν» ή το «μετά μεσημβρίαν».


----------



## Lexoplast (May 8, 2020)

Αν συλλογιστούμε όμως ότι, και μετά την πανδημία, ο κορονοϊός δεν θα πάψει να υπάρχει, λένε, άθελά τους, το σωστό. Ότι η «μετά*κορονοϊού*εποχή» είναι το τώρα *και* το μετά, σαν εποχή χωρίς τέλος. Μια εποχή χωρίς τέλος μήπως δεν θεωρείται εποχή; Ουφ.

Εγώ άλλο ήρθα να σας πω όμως. Καταναλωτής παραπονιέται για την ελαττωματική του τηλεόραση και ευτυχώς ο φίλος του ο δικηγόρος του λέει ότι ο Αστικός Κώδικας μιλάει και για συναρμολογημένα πράματα!






*Άρθρο 534 - Αστικός Κώδικας - Πραγματικά ελαττώματα και έλλειψη συνομολογημένων ιδιοτήτων*
Ο πωλητής υποχρεούται να παραδώσει το πράγμα με τις συνομολογημένες ιδιότητες και χωρίς πραγματικά ελαττώματα.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 9, 2020)

Αμεσότητα με όλα τα μέσα! Ξέρω, πολύ ψιλά γράμματα, αλλά με τους κειμενογράφους των διαφημίσεων πρέπει να είμαστε αυστηροί.


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2020)

Lexoplast said:


> Αμεσότητα με όλα τα μέσα! Ξέρω, πολύ ψιλά γράμματα, αλλά με τους κειμενογράφους των διαφημίσεων πρέπει να είμαστε αυστηροί.


Φυσικά και δεν είναι λάθος! Άμεσος δεν σημαίνει χωρίς κανένα μέσο! (_Ούτε οι λέξεις έχουν σημασία αυστηρά προσδιοριζόμενη και περιοριζόμενη ετυμολογικά — αυτό έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας να το τονίζουμε σε καθαρολόγους και κακώς εννοουμένους λαθοθήρες._)


----------



## anepipsogos (May 9, 2020)

Όχι μόνο δεν είναι λάθος (έστω και "ψιλό") αλλά "έπαιξε" ωραία συνειρμικά ο κειμενογράφος.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2020)

«Μάλλον θα πρέπει να βασιστούμε στο παλιό ρητό σχετικά με τη διαφορά μεταξύ της ύφεσης (recession) και της κατάθλιψης (depression). Δηλαδή, αν χάσει τη δουλειά του ο γείτονας μιλάμε για ύφεση, ενώ αν χαθεί και η δική μας δουλειά τότε μιλάμε για τη Μεγάλη Κατάθλιψη όπως το 1929» ανέφεραν χαρακτηριστικά διαχειριστές διεθνών κεφαλαίων.
https://www.tovima.gr/2020/05/09/fi...n2X0L5XW-zZY1mG2D84BG7bVYHLQ6xt0xociGs3wwl7Sg

Κάτω από τον τίτλο «Πώς η Ελλάδα θα γλιτώσει τη "Μεγάλη Κατάθλιψη"». Άρχισα με το απόσπασμα από το ψαχνό για να μη νομίζουμε ότι φταίει ο τιτλατζής. Και τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να με πιάσει μεγάλη κρίση ή μεγάλη κατάθλιψη...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Depression
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Παγκόσμια_οικονομική_ύφεση_1929


----------



## anepipsogos (May 10, 2020)

nickel said:


> «Μάλλον θα πρέπει να βασιστούμε στο παλιό ρητό σχετικά με τη διαφορά μεταξύ της ύφεσης (recession) και της κατάθλιψης (depression). Δηλαδή, αν χάσει τη δουλειά του ο γείτονας μιλάμε για ύφεση, ενώ αν χαθεί και η δική μας δουλειά τότε μιλάμε για τη Μεγάλη Κατάθλιψη όπως το 1929» ανέφεραν χαρακτηριστικά διαχειριστές διεθνών κεφαλαίων.
> https://www.tovima.gr/2020/05/09/fi...n2X0L5XW-zZY1mG2D84BG7bVYHLQ6xt0xociGs3wwl7Sg
> 
> Κάτω από τον τίτλο «Πώς η Ελλάδα θα γλιτώσει τη "Μεγάλη Κατάθλιψη"». Άρχισα με το απόσπασμα από το ψαχνό για να μη νομίζουμε ότι φταίει ο τιτλατζής. Και τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να με πιάσει μεγάλη κρίση ή μεγάλη κατάθλιψη...



Εδώ και παλαιότερα μεγαλοκαταθλιπτικά:
https://www.insider.gr/eidiseis/kos...kei-o-tramp-gia-istoriko-ypsilo-toy-dow-jones
https://www.grtimes.gr/diethni/nton...ramp-oi-agores-tha-katarreysoyn-an-apopemftho
https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1533726/paniguri-apo-ton-tramp-gia-to-neo-rekor-sti-wall-street

Εδώ μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι ακόμη κι ένας καθηγητής οικονομικών γράφει για «μεγάλη Κατάθλιψη» (μήπως χρησιμοποιείται και μεταφορικά, δηλ. από το πολύ ζόρι του Κραχ τσιμπάς οπωσδήποτε και μια συνοδό κατάθλιψη; )
https://www.stockwatch.com.cy/el/blog/570253-akomi-mia-voytia


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2020)

Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να υποθέσω είναι ότι κάποιοι δεν έχουν καλή σχέση με την καταγωγή και την πλούσια ιστορία της λέξης — ή με τα λεξικά. Αυτό δηλαδή που σε ένα άλλο νήμα λέγεται: «Μη σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία τους — έχουν κι άλλες». 

Καμιά φορά, πολλές. Σ' ένα παλιό καλό λεξικό βρίσκω:

*depression* ουσ. (συμ)πίεση, καταβίβαση, χαμήλωμα | κατάθλιψη, αποθάρρυνση, κατάπτωση ηθικού, κατήφεια | κοίλωμα, κοιλότητα, βαθούλωμα, λακκούβα, γούπατο | (οικον.) ύφεση, κρίση, οικονομική κάμψη | (μετεωρ.) ύφεση, υποπίεση | (ιατρ.) κατάθλιψη, θλίψη, μελαγχολία, αθυμία | (αστρον.) ταπείνωμα αστεριού 

Νομίζω ότι ακόμα και το «μεγάλο γούπατο» θα ήταν λιγότερο παρεξηγήσιμο από τη «μεγάλη κατάθλιψη».


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2020)

nickel said:


> Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να υποθέσω είναι ότι κάποιοι δεν έχουν καλή σχέση με την καταγωγή και την πλούσια ιστορία της λέξης — ή με τα λεξικά. Αυτό δηλαδή που σε ένα άλλο νήμα λέγεται: «Μη σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία τους — έχουν κι άλλες».
> 
> Καμιά φορά, πολλές. Σ' ένα παλιό καλό λεξικό βρίσκω:
> 
> *depression* ουσ. (συμ)πίεση, καταβίβαση, χαμήλωμα | κατάθλιψη, αποθάρρυνση, κατάπτωση ηθικού, κατήφεια | κοίλωμα, κοιλότητα, βαθούλωμα, λακκούβα, γούπατο | (οικον.) ύφεση, κρίση, οικονομική κάμψη | (μετεωρ.) ύφεση, υποπίεση | (ιατρ.) κατάθλιψη, θλίψη, μελαγχολία, αθυμία | (αστρον.) ταπείνωμα αστεριού


Νομίζω και στη γεωλογία depression είναι η καταβύθιση. Στη δε αστρολογία νομίζω λέμε «ταπείνωση».


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Στη δε αστρολογία νομίζω λέμε «ταπείνωση».



Ναι, δεν ήθελα να κάνω επικαιροποίηση του λήμματος. Η σκούφια του _ταπεινώματος _βαστά από τα αρχαία.


----------



## antongoun (May 10, 2020)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι ακόμα και το «μεγάλο γούπατο» θα ήταν λιγότερο παρεξηγήσιμο από τη «μεγάλη κατάθλιψη».


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## anepipsogos (May 10, 2020)

nickel said:


> Καμιά φορά, πολλές. Σ' ένα παλιό καλό λεξικό βρίσκω:
> 
> *depression* ουσ. (συμ)πίεση, καταβίβαση, χαμήλωμα | κατάθλιψη, αποθάρρυνση, κατάπτωση ηθικού, κατήφεια | κοίλωμα, κοιλότητα, βαθούλωμα, λακκούβα, γούπατο | (οικον.) ύφεση, κρίση, οικονομική κάμψη | (μετεωρ.) ύφεση, υποπίεση | (ιατρ.) κατάθλιψη, θλίψη, μελαγχολία, αθυμία | (αστρον.) ταπείνωμα αστεριού
> 
> Νομίζω ότι ακόμα και το «μεγάλο γούπατο» θα ήταν λιγότερο παρεξηγήσιμο από τη «μεγάλη κατάθλιψη».



Όντως πολύ καλό το λεξικό. :clap:
Κι εδώ ένα ακόμη παλαιότερο (τηρουμένης και της καθαρευούσης παρακαλώ)

*Depression*: 
*1*. (α) συμπίεσις, καταβίβασις, (β) (Πυρ.) αρνητική σκόπευσις, (γ) (Αστρ) κλίσις (ορίζοντος)
*2*. πτώσις (του ήχου, του υδραργύρου) (Μετεωρ). Υποπίεσις, βαρομετρική ύφεσις
*3.* (α) κοιλότης, κοίλωμα, βαθούλωμα, λάκκος, λακκούβα εδάφους, λεκάνη, λεκανίς (Γεωγρ.) λάκκος, νεροκράτα (β) καθίζησις (εδάφους, σιδηροδρ. γραμμής κλπ) (γ) (Ανατ. κλπ) (I) εντύπωμα, (ΙΙ) βοθρίον
*4*. (Εμπ.) ύφεσις, μαρασμός, κρίσις
*5*. αποθάρρυνσις, αποκαρδίωσις, συντριβή, κατάπτωσις, κατάθλιψις, σπάσιμο, τσάκισμα, χάσιμο του θάρρους
(ΜΕΓΑ ΑΓΓΛΟΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΝ ΛΕΞΙΚΟΝ, Δντής Θ. Ν. Τσαβέας)


----------



## sarant (May 10, 2020)

> «Μάλλον θα πρέπει να βασιστούμε στο παλιό ρητό σχετικά με τη διαφορά μεταξύ της ύφεσης (recession) και της κατάθλιψης (depression). Δηλαδή, αν χάσει τη δουλειά του ο γείτονας μιλάμε για ύφεση, ενώ αν χαθεί και η δική μας δουλειά τότε μιλάμε για τη Μεγάλη Κατάθλιψη όπως το 1929» ανέφεραν χαρακτηριστικά διαχειριστές διεθνών κεφαλαίων.



Μαργαριτάρι βέβαια, και χοντρό μάλιστα, αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε και το depression και το recession ύφεση το αποδίδουμε.
Φυσικά, στο προκείμενο καλά θα έκανε να το πει Μεγαλη Κρίση.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2020)

sarant said:


> αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε και το depression και το recession ύφεση το αποδίδουμε.



Αυτά παθαίνουμε όταν δεν υπάρχει μια ΕΛΕΤΟ της οικονομικής θεωρίας να φροντίσει να έχουμε δύο διαφορετικούς όρους κι εμείς. Το Οικονομικό Λεξικό Χρυσοβιτσιώτη–Σταυρακόπουλου λέει:

*depression*. 1. Οικονομική κρίση (προηγείται όμως η ύφεση - *recession*). Κατάσταση που χαρακτηρίζεται από πτώση της επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας, αυξημένη ανεργία, υπεραποθεματοποίηση, υποκατανάλωση, πτώση του πραγματικού ΑΕΠ πάνω από 10% ή για περισσότερο από 3 χρόνια. Συνοδεύεται από φόβο και έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης. Η πρώτη εμφανίστηκε στις ΗΠΑ το 1837, η πιο έντονη και οδυνηρή όμως εμφανίστηκε το 1929, και έγινε βαθύτερη από την κακή νομισματική και δημοσιονομική πολιτική και κράτησε πολλά χρόνια. Χαρακτηρίστηκε ως the Great Depression, ενώ η κρίση του 2008 ως Great Depression 2.0. 

Αποκάτω όμως έχει το λήμμα *depression economics* και εκεί πάμε πάλι στο «οικονομική των υφέσεων».


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2020)

*προσκόμματα, καλοί μου άνθρωποι, όχι προσχώματα!*

Αυτό φαίνεται να έχει κάποια διάδοση αλλά το αντιλήφθηκα από σχετική επισήμανση σε τοίχο του Facebook. Προέρχεται από ανακοίνωση πηγών της Γ.Γ. Αντεγκληματικής Πολιτικής:

«[…] πράγματι, όμως, αποφάσισε, όπως φαίνεται, να αφήσει πίσω του την εγκληματική του δράση και να σπουδάσει στο ΕΚΠΑ, όπου μάλιστα οι επιδόσεις του είναι πολύ καλές. Η Πολιτεία, όχι απλά δεν έβαλε προσχώματα στην επιθυμία του, αλλά τη στήριξε με κάθε μέσο, καθώς η πίστη μας στην εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία, ως «όχημα» επανένταξης των κρατουμένων είναι βαθιά […]»
Πηγή: https://www.iefimerida.gr/ellada/basilis-dimakis

Το έψαξα λίγο και βρήκα κι άλλα *_προσχώματα _(δηλαδή μπάζα, χώματα σε προσχώσεις) αντί για το σωστό *_προσκόμματα_, δηλαδή εμπόδια.


Πάμε να αγοράσουμε λεωφορεία, πάμε να βρούμε οδηγούς και αμέσως βάζουν προσχώματα. 
http://www.avgi.gr/article/10813/97...aloun-autoi-pou-ekanan-epangelma-to-rouspheti
«Θύμα» μικροπολιτικών συμφερόντων, που βάζουν προσχώματα στη λειτουργία μιας πρότυπης βιομηχανικής μονάδας παραγωγής κρέατος, εμφανίζεται να έχει πέσει ο επιχειρηματίας από τη Νάξο
https://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=427223&cid=6
[…] με αφορμή νέες αποφάσεις της κυρίας Λυδίας Κονιόρδου που βάζουν προσχώματα στον Οργανισμό Λιμένα Πειραιά.
https://www.protothema.gr/politics/...niordou-vazei-triklopodies-ston-prothupourgo/
αλλά το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι κυρίως οικονομικό καθώς οι χώρες με αξιολόγηση ΑΑΑ φαίνεται ότι δεν θέλουν να εφαρμόσουν τη συμφωνία του Οκτωβρίου και βάζουν προσχώματα.
https://www.skai.gr/news/politics/oloklirothikan-oi-synantiseis-papadimou-me-papandreou-kai-samara
στην Αθήνα υπάρχει μεγάλος προβληματισμός καθώς διαπιστώνεται πως υπάρχουν δυνάμεις που βάζουν προσχώματα στη συμφωνία της 20ης Φεβρουαρίου.
https://www.efsyn.gr/politiki/kybernisi/19306_me-blemma-stin-eyropi-tis-krisis-oi-ipa
Κρίμα είναι να τη σταματούν ή να βάζουν προσχώματα εκ των έσω με ενέργειες που τις βλέπουν αντίπαλοι οπαδοί και χαμογελούν ειρωνικά.
https://www.tanea.gr/2002/09/23/sports/kseperasan-ta-oria/
Αφού στην αρχή έβαλαν διάφορα προσχώματα για να μην πάρει τη θέση, το απόγευμα του τηλεφώνησαν στο σπίτι και του είπαν ότι επειδή είναι ανάπηρος δεν προσλαμβάνεται. 
https://www.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=7771174
Φλαμπουράρης: "Όσοι συσκοτίζουν την αλήθεια επιδιώκουν να φέρουν προσχώματα στο Ελληνικό"
https://www.koutipandoras.gr/articl...-epidiwkoyn-na-feroyn-prosxwmata-sto-ellhniko
Αν τα στελέχη δεν έβαζαν προσχώματα και εμπόδια, θα ήταν πολύ περισσότεροι.
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=403572

Τα ευρήματα είναι αρκετές δεκάδες. (Προσοχή, όσα προέρχονται από συνεντεύξεις δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε λάθος του ερωτωμένου.)


----------



## anepipsogos (May 26, 2020)

nickel said:


> *προσκόμματα, καλοί μου άνθρωποι, όχι προσχώματα!*
> 
> Αυτό φαίνεται να έχει κάποια διάδοση αλλά το αντιλήφθηκα από σχετική επισήμανση σε τοίχο του Facebook. Προέρχεται από ανακοίνωση πηγών της Γ.Γ. Αντεγκληματικής Πολιτικής:
> 
> ...



Το συγκεκριμένο παράθεμα φέρεται να προέρχεται από ανακοίνωση της Γενικής Γραμματέως Αντεγκληματικής Πολιτικής. Το αναζήτησα αλλά δεν το βρήκα στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα, οπότε δύο τινά έχω να σημειώσω:

1) αν το "πρόσχωμα" όντως υφίσταται στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο της ανακοίνωσης της κυρίας Νικολάου, τότε εκτίθεται το επιτελείο της (και βεβαίως η ίδια)

2) αν το "πρόσχωμα" αποτελεί προϊόν δημοσιογραφικής παρανάγνωσης, ουδεμία έκπληξις: έχω ξανατονίσει την ορθογραφική τραγωδία που βιώνει ο διαδικτυακός κυρίως Τύπος (και τα ματάκια μας!) από έλλειψη διορθωτών


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2020)

Άλλη μια φορά η υπερδιόρθωση μετατρέπει το _άντρο_ (που αρχαιόθεν γράφεται με «ντρ» — Ιδαίον Άντρον) σε _άνδρο_, μόνο που αυτή τη φορά πρέπει να μπήκε στη μέση και κάποιος αυτόματος διορθωτής που σκέφτηκε «Μα δεν γράφεται η Άνδρος με πεζό!»...

Μιλώντας, μάλιστα, συγκεκριμένα για τον Κορυδαλλό υπογράμμισε ότι ήταν ένα Άνδρο ανομίας, όπου συμμορίες έδιναν ραντεβού στον Κορυδαλλό για έκνομες ενέργειες.
https://www.liberal.gr/news/3-000-p...sofronistikous-upallilous-sto-nauplio /305631

(Οι αυτόματοι διορθωτές δεν έχουν μάθει ακόμα να «διαβάζουν» τα συμφραζόμενα.)


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2020)

Επί το έργο τ' αρκουδάκια, επί τα χείρω ο υπότιτλος.

Βρήκανε τη δοτική και ρίχνουν και στα λάχανα έργα.
Τ' αρκουδάκια όμως, αχάλαγα. Hic transit gloria Metsovi.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 4, 2020)

Ανεβάσταγα τα αρκουδάκια, εν-δοτικός ο υποτιτλιστής!


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2020)

Φταίει που δεν διατηρήσαμε ακέραιο το απολίθωμα, με το ν του: *επί το έργον* (έτσι θα προτιμούσα να το γράψω εγώ). Οπότε, ακούει ο άλλος [érγo], είναι λογικό να σκεφτεί δοτική.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 4, 2020)

nickel said:


> Φταίει που δεν διατηρήσαμε ακέραιο το απολίθωμα, με το ν του: *επί το έργον* (έτσι θα προτιμούσα να το γράψω εγώ). Οπότε, ακούει ο άλλος [érγo], είναι λογικό να σκεφτεί δοτική. :inno:



Στην παρακάτω πάντως περίπτωση, που χρόνια τώρα εννοεί να «εξορύσσει» το μάτι μου, έχει μεν τηρηθεί το τελικό «ν», αλλά τι να το κάμεις; Πάλι ο ερίφης είναι εν-δοτικός, αλλά όχι εκατέρωθεν των λέξεων: «Επί τω λαϊκότερον»!

http://www.mezedopolio.gr/laikwteron/index.php/homepage


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2020)

Αριστούργημα. Έκανα και τη σχετική... αυτοψία για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν πρόκειται για διαδικτυακό πληκτρολίσθημα.

Όσο καλά κι αν την κρύβουν την ταμπέλα πίσω από τα φυλλώματα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι διακρίνω και υπογεγραμμένη!

https://bit.ly/2Y24BWj


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 4, 2020)

nickel said:


> Αριστούργημα. Έκανα και τη σχετική... αυτοψία για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν πρόκειται για διαδικτυακό πληκτρολίσθημα.
> 
> Όσο καλά κι αν την κρύβουν την ταμπέλα πίσω από τα φυλλώματα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι διακρίνω και υπογεγραμμένη!
> 
> https://bit.ly/2Y24BWj



Και ουχί μόνον υπογεγραμμένη αλλά και το "ω" οξυνόμενον!!! (αμή θέλαμε να μοστράρουμε υπογεγραμμένη, αμή να μην αφήκουμε και το μονοτονικόν...)


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2020)

Σχόλιο στα σημερινά μου μεζεδάκια:

_Στο πολύ καλό βιβλίο του Ρόντρικ Μπίτον «Ελλάδα. Βιογραφία ενός σύγχρονου έθνους» των εκδόσεων Πατάκη, που κυκλοφόρησε πριν από λίγες ημέρες, διαβάζουμε στη σελίδα 69 «Στην αιχμαλωσία ο Δασκαλογιάννης αψηφά μέχρι τέλους τους δεσμώτες του…». Κάποιοι ευάριθμοι δεσμώτες τιμητές αρέσκονται να κάνουν πλάκες ακόμα και σε έμπειρους μεταφραστές και επιμελητές καλών εκδοτικών οίκων_.

Πράγματι, παρά τον Προμηθέα Δεσμώτη και τους Δεσμώτες του Φαλήρου, βλέπω ότι κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν τη λ. δεσμώτης σαν να σημαίνει αυτόν που έχει ρίξει κάποιον άλλον στα δεσμά. 

Πχ εδώ: Στα χρόνια της ρωμαϊκής ακμής ένας από τους πιο διάσημους όμηρους πειρατών ήταν ο νεαρός Ιούλιος Καίσαρας. Η οικογένεια του πλήρωσε λύτρα για να τον απελευθερώσει από τους σκληρότερους πειρατές της Μεσογείου. Ο ίδιος επέστρεψε στο Αιγαίο και τιμώρησε παραδειγματικά τους δεσμώτες του. ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2020)

sarant said:


> Κάποιοι ευάριθμοι δεσμώτες τιμητές



Ο σχολιαστής πολύ εύστοχα υπονοεί ότι πρέπει να προσθέσουμε τη λέξη στις «Λέξεις για ... τρικλοποδιές». Προς το παρόν, πάντως, έχει την τιμητική της εδώ: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9287-δεσμώτης


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 6, 2020)

Πάει πίσω η βαλίτσα στα 1825 (όπου δεσμώτης= και δέσμιος και δεσμών) :
https://books.google.gr/books?id=_9...σμώτης δε λέγεται και αυτός ο δέσμιος&f=false

Και η ανασκευή του Κόντου:
https://anemi.lib.uoc.gr/php/pdf_pa...o=47&width=424&height=651&maxpage=162&lang=en


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2020)

:mellow:  Ταμπέλα μίνι μάρκετ στην Πάρο που φωτογράφισε και διέσωσε στο Facebook ο Αρίστος Δοξιάδης:


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ο σχολιαστής πολύ εύστοχα υπονοεί ότι πρέπει να προσθέσουμε τη λέξη στις «Λέξεις για ... τρικλοποδιές». Προς το παρόν, πάντως, έχει την τιμητική της εδώ: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9287-δεσμώτης



E, έπρεπε να το ψάξω, δεν το θυμόμουν!


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2020)

«Ένας στους δύο Έλληνες πιστεύει ότι...» ή «Ένας στους δύο Έλληνες πιστεύουν ότι...»;

https://www.aftodioikisi.gr/koinoni...nes-pisteyoyn-oti-o-koronoios-kataskeyastike/


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 14, 2020)

Το πρώτο, το πρώτο!
Είναι όπως η παλιά διαφήμιση του λαχείου: "ένας στους δυο κερδίζει"


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Το πρώτο, το πρώτο!
> Είναι όπως η παλιά διαφήμιση του λαχείου: "ένας στους δυο κερδίζει"


Συμφωνώ αναφανδόν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2020)

Όταν το φαγητό και η απόλαυση γίνονται ένα, η σωστή ορθογραφία είναι *devilry*. 






https://www.techlikidis.gr

(Παρακαλώ, ας μην κριθεί ως γκρίζα διαφήμιση.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2020)

Το είδα χτες σε άρθρο γνωστού ιστότοπου, αλλά να που είναι διαδεδομένο το λάθος:

μ’ ένα σμπάρο δυο τριγώνια*

Το μόνο σχετικό που θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ είναι «δυο τρίγωνα Πανοράματος». Η λαϊκή έκφραση, πάντως, είναι «μ’ έναν σμπάρο, δυο τρυγόνια» («δυο», όχι «δύο», για λόγους μέτρου).

Το πουλί είναι το ίδιο από τα αρχαία χρόνια: η τρυγών, της τρυγόνος — και αργότερα το τρυγόνι.

Στα αγγλικά είναι το turtle dove, εκείνο που ακούμε στο _The Twelve Days of Christmas_, από τη δεύτερη μέρα του Δωδεκαημέρου:

The second day of Christmas,
My true love sent to me
Two turtle doves, and
A partridge in a pear tree.

Κουίζ: Πόσα τρυγόνια τής έστειλε ο αγαπημένος της συνολικά μέχρι την τελευταία μέρα;



Spoiler



22. Δύο κάθε μέρα επί 11 ημέρες.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 3, 2020)

Τραπεζική υπάλληλος μου είπε σήμερα «ίσως χρειαστεί να προβείτε σε κατάστημα». Από μικρός ήθελα να προβώ σε κατάστημα ή, έστω, σε περίπτερο, αλλά δεν είχα το θάρρος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2020)

*Τυφοειδής Μαίρη: Η πιο διάσημη «ασθενής μηδέν» στη σύγχρονη ιστορία, η Ιρλανδή μαγείρισσα που λάτρεψε ο Anthony Bourdain*

Ο λόγος για τη Mary Mallon, μια μαγείρισσα που η ανθρωπότητα ξέχασε το επώνυμό της, αλλά θυμάται εύκολα το παρατσούκλι της —Typhoid Mary (σ.σ: Τυφοειδής Μαίρη)—, εξαιτίας της ανευθυνότητας με την οποία έδρασε στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα, μια ανευθυνότητα, όμως, που ακριβώς όπως σήμερα, μπλεκόταν παράξενα με την ανάγκη για επιβίωση. 
https://www.lifo.gr/articles/archae...di-mageirissa-poy-latrepse-o-anthony-bourdain

Σας αρέσει η «τυφοειδής Μαίρη»; Μήπως καλύτερα «η Μαίρη του τυφοειδούς»; «Η Μαίρη με τον τυφοειδή»;

(Μην προτείνετε «τυφοπαθής» γιατί ο τύφος δεν είναι ίδιος με τον τυφοειδή πυρετό. Και «τυφοειδοπαθής» δεν υπάρχει — ως τώρα.)


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2020)

Η Μαίρη του τυφοειδούς.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2020)

Μια χαρά μού φαίνεται η "Τυφοειδής Μαίρη". Μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο την ταυτίζει με τη νόσο. Ήταν ένας κινούμενος τύφος η γυναίκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2020)

Υπάρχει ένα *φόρουμ*...


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 9, 2020)

Κυκλοφορεί μια είδηση για τον Simon Cowell που έπεσε και «έσπασε την πλάτη του». Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ ότι δε λέτε «έσπασα*την πλάτη μου» όταν μιλάτε για κάταγμα στη σπονδυλική στήλη.

Και ναι, υπάρχουν αρκετά «σπασμένη*πλάτη» στο Google, αλλά ευτυχώς πολλά αναφέρονται σε κινητά τηλέφωνα και άλλα είναι από μηχανική μετάφραση, π.χ. «Δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί αναβάτες που μπορούν να αναπηδήσουν από μια σπασμένη*πλάτη όπως ο Jeremy Martin»


----------



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2020)

Νομίζω είναι κάτι που λέγεται.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2020)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι όταν δεν λέγεται το «έσπασε την πλάτη του» στις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις:

*break one's back*
Put great effort into achieving something.
‘as soon as we finished I'd break my back to get home to her’
‘Ain't it good enough that I'm out here breaking my back for them?’
‘‘All it costs is €30 a month and you get staff who will break their back for you in terms of loyalty,’ he said.’
‘We have more, varied, fresher and cheaper food than ever before - and nobody has to break their back on the land to get it to us.’
‘Yesterday, when I was being smeared and pelted with snow while breaking my back, my neighbor cleared his tiny, non corner walk in about 3 minutes and then went back inside.’
‘‘It really will not break your back if you smile around this place,’ Watts told the group.’
‘I break my back for pedagogy and love of my subject!’
‘I have no desire to break my back on the wheels of capitalism, or prostrate myself before it.’

Εγώ δεν το έχω πει ούτε στην περίπτωση κατάγματος. Είναι ο τεράστιος φόβος μου όταν κατεβαίνω σκάλες που γλιστράνε από τα νερά ή τα χιόνια. Την επόμενη φορά που θα κατεβαίνω ολισθηρές σκάλες, θα σημειώσω ποια έκφραση ήρθε στο νου μου.


----------



## sarant (Aug 10, 2020)

Yπάρχει επίσης το to break the back of sth, όταν κάνεις το μεγαλύτερο ή το δυσκολότερο μέρος από μια δουλειά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2020)

Δυστυχώς πολλοί μεταφραστές και "μεταφραστές" μεταφράζουν το "back" αποκλειστικά ως "πλάτη", ενώ π.χ. στα ελληνικά θα λέγαμε "με πονάει η μέση μου" ή κάτι άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2020)

Κλασσική ασυνεννοησιά που μου συνέβη: 
Στα Αγγλίας έχω lower back pain.
Πάω Ελλάδα και λέω του φυσιοθεραπευτή ότι με πονάει η πλάτη μου, έχοντας στο νου μου τη διάγνωση του GP. 
Ποια πλάτη; μου λέει, αφού τη μέση σου μου δείχνεις.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2020)

Καλά λέει η φίλη μου η Αλεξάνδρα ότι ο μέσος μεταφραστής δεν καταλαβαίνει από αριθμούς.

Έχουμε εδώ την ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση για το λονδρέζικο διαμέρισμα που κάποτε ανήκε στον Αριστοτέλη Ωνάση και τώρα το αγόρασε κάποιος Άραβας μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίας για να μείνει η κόρη του η φοιτήτρια (άσε που θεωρείται και καλή επένδυση). Είναι στην πλατεία Γκρόβνορ, γνωστή κυρίως γιατί εκεί είναι και η πρεσβεία των ΗΠΑ. Και καθώς διαβάζω διάφορα εντυπωσιακά για το διαμέρισμα, πέφτω πάνω στην πληροφορία:

«Σύμφωνα με την ίδια πηγή, το διαμέρισμα των *5.000 τ.μ.* βρίσκεται στον πρώτο όροφο και έχει θέα στην πλατεία Grosvenor.» 
https://www.in.gr/2020/08/13/plus/f...-tou-onasi-gia-foititiko-spiti-tis-koris-tou/

Όμως 5.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα είναι ένα ολόκληρο στάδιο ή 25 γήπεδα του τένις. Δεν άργησα να βρω το αγγλικό, όπου φυσικά...

The first-floor apartment has over *5,000 sq ft* of living space, more than 70 times bigger than the 70 sq ft minimum allowed for a student bedroom.
https://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/...yfair-flat-student-accommodation-a139776.html

5.000 τετραγωνικά πόδια. 465 τετραγωνικά μέτρα, δηλαδή. Λογικά πράγματα — για κόρη Σαουδάραβα επιχειρηματία,


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2020)

nickel said:


> Καλά λέει η φίλη μου η Αλεξάνδρα ότι *ο μέσος μεταφραστής* δεν καταλαβαίνει από αριθμούς.


Και κυρίως ο μέσος δημοσιογράφος. Σου θυμίζω την είδηση που είχαμε διαβάσει για ένα σπα στην Ελβετία με έκταση... τρία τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα. Στην πραγματικότητα ήταν 3.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα. Ομολογουμένως μεγάλο, τρία ολόκληρα στρέμματα, αλλά όχι και τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα!

Και για να το πάμε πιο κάτω: για τον μέσο απόφοιτο λυκείου, τα χίλια τετραγωνικά μέτρα είναι ένα τετραγωνικό χιλιόμετρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2020)

Ένα τετραγωνικό μέτρο = ένα μέτρο επί ένα μέτρο
Ένα τετραγωνικό πόδι = ένα πόδι επί ένα πόδι
Ένα μέτρο = τρία πόδια και κάτι (στο περίπου, για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια είναι 1000/305 = 3,28 πόδια ή, πάλι περίπου 3,3 ή 10/3 πόδια).

Οπότε, στα τετραγωνικά, ένα τετραγωνικό μέτρο = (10 επί 10) δια (3 επί 3) ίσον 100 δια 9 ίσον 11 τετραγωνικά πόδια.

Για υπότιτλους, ειδήσεις στα στρογγυλά (είναι πράγματι 5000 τετρ. πόδια ή στο περίπου), εκεί που δεν θα πληρωθεί φόρος και δεν θα στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου, 10 τετραγωνικά πόδια = 1 τετραγωνικό μέτρο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2020)

Να ελέγξω την είδηση και σ' άλλη μια σελίδα, σκέφτηκα.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η φοιτήτρια κόρη του κροίσου Σαουδάραβα θα έχει άπλετο χώρο να εκμεταλλευτεί αφού τα *1.500 περίπου τετραγωνικά μέτρα* του διαμερίσματος της παρέχουν την άνεση να απλωθεί όσο θέλει είτε μόνη της είτε με μικρή παρέα είτε με μεγάλη παρέα πολύ περισσότερο αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι έχει στη διάθεσή της 70 φορές μεγαλύτερο χώρο από τον μέσο όρο ενός τυπικού φοιτητικού διαμερίσματος. 
https://www.protothema.gr/world/art...XtSJQxiAh31kh6TmMJIOKL9z1g#Echobox=1597327029

Πόσο να μπάζει πια αυτό το «περίπου»; Μα δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι μαθηματική ιδιοφυΐα. Αρκεί να ξέρεις τα εργαλεία σου. Αρκεί να γράψεις στο Google:

5000 square feet square meters

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=5000+square+feet+square+meters


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 14, 2020)

Διότι αν «για τον μέσο απόφοιτο λυκείου, τα χίλια τετραγωνικά μέτρα είναι ένα τετραγωνικό χιλιόμετρο», όπως γράφει παραπάνω η Αλεξάνδρα, τότε τα τρία τετραγωνικά πόδια είναι ένα τετραγωνικό μέτρο. Ακούς εκεί, να τρέξουμε στον Γούγλη για τα προφανή...


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2020)

Στο ελληνικό κείμενο της απάντησης του υπουργού Μετανάστευσης και Ασύλου Νότη Μυταράκη προς την εφημερίδα New York Times σχετικά με επαναπροωθήσεις μεταναστών, διαβάζω:

«παρά τις προσπάθειες της Τουρκίας να εργαλειοποιήσει την μεταναστευτική κρίση, και παρά την πανδημία του κοροναϊού, *συνεχίζουμε να παράσχουμε* άσυλο σε όσους το δικαιούνται»
https://www.in.gr/2020/08/15/politi...ume-na-parasxoume-asylo-se-osous-dikaiountai/

Πιθανότατα πρόκειται για μετάφραση για εσωτερική χρήση, αλλά, επειδή πρόκειται για ρήμα που βάζει τρικλοποδιές, ας πούμε ότι εδώ σίγουρα θα πρέπει να πούμε «*συνεχίζουμε να παρέχουμε*». Αφού συνεχίζουμε, ας βάλουμε και εξακολουθητικό χρόνο.

Εκεί βέβαια που βλέπουμε τα περισσότερα παρατράγουδα είναι όταν το _παρέχω_ εισπηδά στις χρήσεις του _παράσχω_, όταν γράφουμε αόριστο «παρείχε» αντί για «παρέσχε». Αυτό γίνεται δεκτό από πολλούς πια (π.χ. σχετικό σχόλιο στο Περιγλώσσιο). Το αντίστροφο, όχι.


----------



## anepipsogos (Aug 17, 2020)

Ως προς το «παράσχουμε» ανέτρεξα και εις το επίσημον και όντως έτσι έχει το πράγμα:
https://migration.gov.gr/deltio-typoy-apantisi-se-dimosieymata-xenoy-typoy/

Και με την έγκλιση τόνου δεν φαίνεται να τα πηγαίνει καλά το εν λόγω κείμενο («χάρη στις προσπάθειες του»)

Και με το αιτούμαι/αιτούντες το κόβω επαμφοτερίζον το κείμενο (αφενός «αιτούντες άσυλο», αφετέρου «αιτηθούν διεθνούς προστασίας»…)

Σημειώνω επίσης την ιδιότυπη εκφορά με κεφαλαίο το αρχικό γράμμα σε επίθετα («την Εθνική και Ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία»)

Συμπέρασμά μου:
διορθωτής/επιμελητής εδώ, διορθωτής/επιμελητής εκεί,
πού είναι ρε παιδιά το παλληκάρι;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 21, 2020)

*Ελαβε επίσημα το χρίσμα ο Μπάιντεν* (_Καθημερινή_)

Παράλληλα με τη δεύτερη ημέρα του συνεδρίου, ο γενικός διευθυντής της ταχυδρομικής υπηρεσίας των ΗΠΑ, Λούιζ ντε Τζόι, υποσχέθηκε πως θα αποστείλει ορισμένες αλλαγές που είχαν προγραμματιστεί για το αμερικανικό ταχυδρομείο, προκειμένου να «αποφευχθεί η εμφάνιση οποιασδήποτε πρόκλησης στη διαδικασία επιστολικής ψήφου».

Μου άρεσε η θεματικότητα του λάθους... (Όχι του «Λούιζ»· του άλλου λάθους.)


----------



## anepipsogos (Aug 21, 2020)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Μου άρεσε η θεματικότητα του λάθους... (Όχι του «Λούιζ»· του άλλου λάθους.)



Να χαρώ εγώ μεταφραστικό (και διορθωτικό όμως!) τμήμα φερόμενης ως σοβαρής εφημερίδας…

Τι «αποστείλει», τι «αναστείλει» (τι send, τι suspend… ριμάρει κιόλας!), καφενείο και πλατεία ίσωμα όλα…:lol:

Αμή εκείνο το περί «εμφάνισης πρόκλησης»; Θα ψηφίζουν επιστολικώς μινιφορούσες και θα μας προκύψει πρόκληση, όχι; Το πρωτότυπο κάνει λόγο για «επιπτώσεις» («avoid even the appearance of any impact on election mail»), αλλά εμείς εκεί… στην πρόκληση!:devil:


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Το πρωτότυπο κάνει λόγο για «επιπτώσεις» («avoid even the appearance of any impact on election mail»), αλλά εμείς εκεί… στην πρόκληση!:devil:



Γιά κοίτα. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι υπήρχε κάτι με το _challenge _(αμφισβητώ, θέτω υπό αμφισβήτηση). Τώρα γίνεται πιο ακατανόητο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2020)

Μεγάλη η χάρη της, βοήθειά μας!

Romancing the Stone, ΣΚΑΪ, σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Κυνηγώντας το πράσινο διαμάντι, βρίσκεις και κουραδένιο μαργαριτάρι.

Σχετικό προηγούμενο: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthre...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=200165&viewfull=1#post200165


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2020)

daeman said:


> Μεγάλη η χάρη της, βοήθειά μας!


Λογικό να υπάρχει Αγία Κουράδα, αφού υπάρχει και όνομα Κουραδής! Διαφωτιστήκατε νεοελληνικά; :devil:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2020)

Από επεισόδιο του RuPaul's Drag Race που προβάλλεται στη γνωστή πλατφόρμα (μου το έστειλε η φίλη μου για να μου φτιάξει το κέφι επειδή από χθες κυκλοφορώ με μπότα για το διαστρεμματοκάταγμα που έπαθα):

You'll be drawing names from this iron fist shoe box, which normally holds shoes designed by *yours truly.*
Θα τραβήξετε ονόματα από αυτό το κουτί παπουτσιών, που συνήθως έχει παπούτσια από τη *Γιορς Τρούλι.*

Δεν υπήρχαν καν κεφαλαία στο "yours truly" για να μπερδέψουν τον μεταφραστή και να νομίσει ότι είναι brand. Δεν είχε όμως συναντήσει ποτέ την έκφραση "yours truly" σε υποδείγματα επιστολών; Σε αγγλική λογοτεχνία έστω; Δεν διάβασε ποτέ αμετάφραστη λογοτεχνία θα μου πείτε. Ε, είναι σε λάθος επάγγελμα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 30, 2020)

Θα είναι συγγενής της *Truly Scrumptious*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2020)

Αυτόν τον «γνωστό άγνωστο» τον συνέλαβαν στον τοίχο των GTP. Βρίσκεται σε επεισόδιο του Happy Traveller, όπου ο Ευτύχης Μπλέτσας, αφού μας μιλάει για τον Χριστόφορο Κολόμβο, βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με εκείνον τον... άγνωστο Cristóbal Colón. 

Στο 7:50 έχει ένα άγαλμα του Cristóbal Colón. Και λέει ο Ευτύχης: «Εδώ είναι το πιο κεντρικό σημείο της πόλης, η πιο κεντρική πλατεία. Η πλατεία της κολόνας. Είναι η κολόνα Κριστομπάλ και από πάνω έχουμε και το κάστρο Κριστομπάλ». (Για την ακρίβεια, είναι το κάστρο του _άγιου_ Χριστόφορου.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 1, 2020)

Στην εν λόγω πλατεία μπορείτε να κάνετε κολονοσκόπηση.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 4, 2020)

Δυο φαουλάκια στη σημερινή Καθημερινή.








Η έκφραση «Netflix & Chill» σημαίνει συνεύρεση με πρόσχημα ταινία και κοινό σκοπό το σεξ. Το λέει το urban dictionary, το επεσήμανε ο daeman προ ετών, το ξέρει και η Ellen εδώ και 5 χρόνια, αλλά του τριαντάρη ταινιοφάγου συντάκτη της «Κ» του διαφεύγει.







Το πρωτότυπο είναι «Let them send it in and let them go vote». Ας στείλουν την ψήφο τους κι ας πάνε και να ψηφίσουν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2020)

Lexoplast said:


> Η έκφραση «Netflix & Chill» σημαίνει συνεύρεση με πρόσχημα ταινία και κοινό σκοπό το σεξ. Το λέει το urban dictionary, το επεσήμανε ο daeman προ ετών, το ξέρει και η Ellen εδώ και 5 χρόνια, αλλά του τριαντάρη ταινιοφάγου συντάκτη της «Κ» του διαφεύγει.



Ή ο συντάκτης της Κ δεν έχει παρακολουθήσει τη διαδρομή του όρου από την πολύ λογική αρχική σημασία, που ήταν αυτό ακριβώς, «ταινία και χαλαρή παρέα», στη σημερινή ευφημιστική χρήση για ταινία με τριψίματα και ό,τι προκύψει. Υποψιάζομαι ότι σε κάποιες ηλικίες, όταν χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος, θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις το μάτι εκείνου που σου το προτείνει, να βεβαιωθείς από την ιδιαίτερη εκείνη λάμψη που θα έπρεπε να έχει το βλέμμα, ότι σου το λέει με τη συγκεκριμένη σημερινή σημασία και όχι με την αρχική.

The first recorded use of the phrase "Netflix and chill" was in a Twitter post by "NoFaceNina" (La Shanda Rene Foster) on January 21, 2009. It said, "I'm about to log onto Netflix and chill for the rest of the night." Early use of the phrase was without sexual connotations, referring simply to the act of watching the online streaming service, typically by oneself. By 2013, Netflix's popularity in the US had risen greatly, having accumulated millions of paid subscribers, increasing verb use of the brand and this phrase as a standalone compound noun.

The euphemistic nature of the phrase is believed to have been established in mid-2014, and by the end of the year had spread throughout the African-American Black Twitter community, as seen by many now typing chill within scare quotes. In April 2015, a definition of the phrase was added to Urban Dictionary stating that it meant "code for two people going to each other's houses and [having sexual intercourse] or doing other sexual related acts". Soon, the term would spread beyond the Black Twitter community, becoming an Internet meme and gaining the attention of news websites such as The Guardian and the Daily Mirror.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netflix_and_chill#Origins​
Δυστυχώς, δεν βλέπουν όλοι Ντετζένερες και δεν διαβάζουν όλοι daeman…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2020)

Ωραίο. Ευκαιρία να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό: :)

The euphemistic nature of the phrase is believed to have been established in mid-2014, and by the end of the year had spread throughout the African-American Black Twitter community, as seen by many now typing chill within *scare quotes*. 

Ή να τα πούμε απλώς scare quotes = ευφημιστικά εισαγωγικά και πάμε παρακάτω (δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάχνουμε και ορολογία 1:1)...


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή να τα πούμε απλώς scare quotes = ευφημιστικά εισαγωγικά και πάμε παρακάτω (δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάχνουμε και ορολογία 1:1)...



Ή «*ειρωνικά εισαγωγικά*».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2020)

Χμ, καμιά 50ριά ευρήματα έχουν και τα *σαρκαστικά εισαγωγικά*. Κοίτα να δεις... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2020)

Είναι λιγότερα μεν, αλλά προτιμώ τα «*εισαγωγικά ειρωνείας*». Και, όπως βλέπω, το είχα γράψει και το 2007.


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2020)

...
Κατά καιρούς, η φωνή της καθηγήτριας και οι τρεις λέξεις της, έκαναν σποραδικές εμφανίσεις, ειδικά την ώρα που ανοίγαμε ένοχα το λυσσάριο, όταν σκοντάφταμε σε ακατανόητες λέξεις μιας πολύ μακρινής εποχής.

https://www.alfavita.gr/epistimi/229854_10-ellinikes-lexeis-poy-kanoyn-kariera-sto-exoteriko

Λύσσα με το λυσάρι. Εμ ευπρεπισμένο με το -ιο (που κανείς δεν λέει), εμ λυσσασμένο με το διπλό σ.

Εκκλησίες δεν κλέβω (και παρότι «ιστότοπος εκπαιδευτικών», το alfavita είναι γενικά πολύ εύκολος στόχος), αλλά αυτό μου φάνηκε γουστόζικο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 10, 2020)

Δηλαδή γέμισε την αίθουσα με νερό και τους έβαλε να κάνουν ακροβατικά και νάζια;


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 10, 2020)

Lexoplast said:


> Δηλαδή γέμισε την αίθουσα με νερό και τους έβαλε να κάνουν ακροβατικά και νάζια;[/COLOR]



Μήπως αν βάζαμε κεφαλαίο (Δ) θα έβγαζε νόημα;
"Δελφινάριο", δηλ. θέατρο επιθεώρησης (μάλλον χθαμαλής ποιότητος)


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2020)

Το ξέρει ο Lexoplast. Απλώς το θεώρησε περιττό να το αναφέρει. Το λάθος φαίνεται να είναι ήσσονος σημασίας, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται, από το πολύ το «Δελφινάριο», να έχει ταυτιστεί η λέξη, ακόμα και με πεζό, με το θέατρο επιθεώρησης και να έχει ξεχαστεί η αρχική σημασία της.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 11, 2020)

Αυτό ακριβώς, το να ξεχνιέται η αρχική σημασία, μου φαίνεται ανησυχητικό. Για να μείνω στα περί ζώων, είναι η ίδια περίπου ανησυχία ότι θα ζητάμε από τα παιδιά να ζωγραφίσουν zebra, pumas και lynx και θα ξέρουν μόνο τη διάβαση πεζών, τα αθλητικά παπούτσια και τα αποσμητικά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2020)

Lexoplast said:


> Αυτό ακριβώς, το να ξεχνιέται η αρχική σημασία, μου φαίνεται ανησυχητικό.


Ανησυχητικό γιατί; Εκτός κι αν το παιδί αντιλαμβάνεται πως το «ένα μήλο την ημέρα τον γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα» σημαίνει πως θα κάνει καλό στην υγεία του να αγοράζει κι από ένα προϊόν Apple καθημερινά!


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2020)

Αυτό πρέπει να το αλίευσε ο Σαραντάκος και κάπου το κατέθεσε, αλλά εμένα το πήρε το μάτι μου στους GTP και θεώρησα απαραίτητο να το απαθανατίσουμε κι εδώ. Διότι δεν πρόκειται απλώς για εντυπωσιακό μεταφραστικό ολίσθημα, αλλά για μνημειώδη τσαπατσουλιά. Υπάρχει αντιγραμμένο σε μερικές ιστοσελίδες, αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πρόκειται για βιαστική μετάφραση του προσχεδίου που έκανε ο ανταποκριτής του real. gr:

Το αγγλικό κείμενο λέει:

According to the text of the conclusions, the European Council reiterated its full solidarity with Greece and Cyprus, “whose sovereignty and sovereign rights must be respected.” EU leaders stressed that the EU has “a strategic interest in a stable and secure environment in the *Eastern Mediterranean *and in the development of a cooperative and mutually beneficial relationship with Turkey.”

Και το ελληνικό του προσχεδίου:

Η ΕΕ έχει στρατηγικό ενδιαφέρον για ένα σταθερό και ασφαλές περιβάλλον στη *Μεσόγειο του Πάσχα* και για την ανάπτυξη μιας συνεργασίας και αμοιβαία επωφελής σχέση με την Τουρκία. 

Στις μεταφράσεις του τελικού κειμένου, αποκαταστάθηκε η Ανατολική Μεσόγειος αλλά και η υπόλοιπη σύνταξη. Π.χ.
...η ΕΕ έχει στρατηγικό ενδιαφέρον να υπάρχει σταθερό και ασφαλές περιβάλλον στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και να αναπτυχθεί συνεργασία και αμοιβαία επωφελής σχέση με την Τουρκία. 
ή
...στρατηγικό συμφέρον της ΕΕ είναι ένα σταθερό και ασφαλές περιβάλλον στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και η ανάπτυξη μιας συνεργατικής και αμοιβαίως επωφελούς σχέσης με την Τουρκία.


_Τα ευρήματα με τη θάλασσα του Πάσχα..._


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2020)

H Mεσόγειος του Πάσχα είναι ανάμεσα στα νησιά του Πάσχα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2020)

Είναι κάποιο extra undocumented feature  στην γκουγκλομετάφραση. Σε συνάρτηση με το μήκος της λέξης, και εφόσον βρει ικανοποιητική μετάφραση με μεγάλο αριθμό ghits, o αλγόριθμος προτείνει απόδοση χωρίς να ψάξει πιο πέρα.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 3, 2020)

Lexoplast said:


> Αυτό ακριβώς, το να ξεχνιέται η αρχική σημασία, μου φαίνεται ανησυχητικό. Για να μείνω στα περί ζώων, είναι η ίδια περίπου ανησυχία ότι θα ζητάμε από τα παιδιά να ζωγραφίσουν zebra, pumas και lynx και θα ξέρουν μόνο τη διάβαση πεζών, τα αθλητικά παπούτσια και τα αποσμητικά.



Ειδικά για το δελφινάριο, καλό είναι τα μελλοντικά παιδιά να μην ξέρουν την αρχική σημασία. Ας ξέρουν τα δελφίνια, αρκεί. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2020)

Μου αρέσει το καινούργιο τηλεπαιχνίδι του Mega, αρκεί οι ορθογραφίες να μην είναι... για τα καρναβάλια.

(Η ζαριά γράφεται *τριόδυο*.)





(Επεισόδιο 3)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 16, 2020)

Βρε τους μασκαράδες...


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2020)

Πελάτες μου! Το αγαπημένο μου τηλεπαιχνίδι. Θα γίνει και το αγαπημένο του νήματος, υποψιάζομαι. Επεισόδιο 5, 16/10/2020.


(Ο Λουκάς δεν ήταν μαθητής του Ιησού, βέβαια.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2020)

Χώρια που...

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ευαγγέλιο_του_Θωμά


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χώρια που...
> 
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ευαγγέλιο_του_Θωμά



Ναι, γι' αυτό απαλλάσσονται, μια και ο Θωμάς δεν είναι στους «παραδοσιακούς» ευαγγελιστές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2020)

Εννοείς τους κανονικούς ευαγγελιστές. Ναι, είναι εκτός κανόνος. Ασε που ήταν και... άπιστος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2020)

Δυο «υπουργοί νεολαίας» (ναι, youth ministers). «Διάκονοι νεολαίας» θα το έλεγα εγώ. Αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, παραγέμισμα είναι οι ειδήσεις, ποιος τις διαβάζει και ποιος νοιάζεται να καταλάβει τι λένε...


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2020)

Και τι να πεις για το τεράστιο ηθικό έγκλημα, να κάνεις κάποιον να χάνει... τη συνείδησή του (τέλος τέλος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2020)

Δεν έφτασα καν ως εκεί... Δεν άντεχε η δική μου συνείδηση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2020)

Το *date* μπορεί να είναι και «ημερομηνία» και «χρονολογία». Δεν το ξεχνάμε, νομίζω, οι μεταφραστές. Το λέει και το ΛΝΕΓ να προσέχουμε.

*χρονολογία - ημερομηνία.* Συχνά οι λέξεις συγχέονται σημασιολογικά και χρησιμοποιούνται εσφαλμένα. Ιδίως χρησιμοποιείται συχνά το *ημερομηνία* αντί του *χρονολογία*. Ωστόσο είναι σαφές ότι το _χρονολογία_ αναφέρεται γενικά σε έτος / χρόνο / χρονιά (_Ως πιθανή χρονολογία του θανάτου της θεωρείται το 1894_), ενώ το _ημερομηνία_ σε ημέρα και μήνα (_Η ημερομηνία των γενεθλίων του είναι η έκτη Ιανουαρίου_). Είναι λάθος να λέμε «Η ημερομηνία ενάρξεως της Ελληνικής Επανάστασης είναι το 1821» ή «Το 1945 είναι η ημερομηνία γεννήσεως του γνωστού Έλληνα επιστήμονα».

Ε, κάποιοι δεν προσέχουν…





(_Ένα εκατομμύριο γεν_, Επεισόδιο 21/10/2020)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2020)

nickel said:


> Το *date* μπορεί να είναι και «ημερομηνία» και «χρονολογία». Δεν το ξεχνάμε, νομίζω, οι μεταφραστές. Το λέει και το ΛΝΕΓ να προσέχουμε.
> (_Ένα εκατομμύριο γεν_, Επεισόδιο 21/10/2020)


Αυτονόητα πράγματα. 
(M' έκανες να μπω στο Mega και να ψάξω το όνομα του ανθρώπου που πληρώνεται για να μην κάνει αυτονόητα λάθη, αλλά δεν το εντόπισα. Ποιος είναι ο τίτλος της θέσης του; )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 26, 2020)

Άσε που μπορεί να είναι και χουρμάς...


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2020)

> καὶ ἂν ὑπάρχῃ σύστασις τις, θὰ εἶναι ἀλλοῦ κάπου· εἶχεν ἀμυδρὰν τὴν συναίσθησιν ταύτην



Κορέκτορας + αβλεψία ή λογιοτατισμός (τ > θ) + άγνοια που κατέληξε σε γκάφα;
Ό,τι κι αν είναι, γούστο έχει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2020)

Για *ΘΑΝΑΤΩΣΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΙΝΓΚ* βλέπω να γράφουν. Έτσι καταρρέουν οι δυναστείες. Αυτό δεν προσπάθησαν να κάνουν και με τους Ρομανόφ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2020)

Το 'κλεψα. Εκεί οδηγεί ο διχασμός... Αντί για εμβολιασμούς θα αποδυθούμε σε εμβολισμούς!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2020)

nickel said:


> Το 'κλεψα. Εκεί οδηγεί ο διχασμός... Αντί για εμβολιασμούς θα αποδυθούμε σε εμβολισμούς!
> 
> View attachment 6560



Αν εμβολιστεί το αντιεμβολιαστικό κίνημα, το λες και θετική εξέλιξη.


----------



## sarant (Nov 27, 2020)

Σνικ πριβιού από το αυριανό μου άρθρο, με μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον


Σε άρθρο για πιθανές μεταλλάξεις του κορονιού, διαβάζουμε:

_Αν και δεν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι ένας κορονοϊός με τη μετάλλαξη 614G προκαλεί πιο σοβαρά συμπτώματα της νόσου, σκοτώνει περισσότερους ανθρώπους ή περιπλέκει την ανάπτυξη εμβολίων, εν τούτοις «η μικρή αλλαγή στο γονιδίωμα του ιού φαίνεται να είχε μεγάλη επίδραση στο πανδημικό κύμα», επισήμανε ο Ντέιβιντ Ενγκελτχέιλερ, γενετιστής στο Ινστιτούτο Γονιδιώματος της Αριζόνα_.

_«Όταν τα πάντα λέγονται και γίνονται, θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτή η μετάλλαξη που οδήγησε στην πανδημία», ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά_.

Αυτό το "όταν τα πάντα λέγονται και γίνονται" είναι πολύ αστείο. Παραφράζοντας τον Ντοστογιέφσκι, θα λέγαμε "Αν δεν υπάρχει Θεός, τα πάντα λέγονται και γίνονται". Ωστόσο, δεν ήθελε να πει αυτό ο Αμερικανός γενετιστής με το γερμανοπρεπές επώνυμο. Αυτός απλώς είπε When all is said and done... -δεν έψαξα το πρωτότυπο αλλά είμαι βέβαιος.

Και επειδή ο συντάκτης που ανέλαβε τη μετάφραση δεν ήξερε ότι υπάρχει τέτοια έκφραση, όχι μόνο τη μετέφρασε κυριολεκτικά αλλά την εμπλούτισε κιόλας!

Η ίδια μαργαριταρένια απόδοση και σε άλλα σάιτ. 

Σε άλλη αναδημοσίευση, στο ethnos.gr, το ειδαν και επιχείρησαν να το διορθώσουν: Όταν όλα τελειώσουν, θα μπορούσε...

Αλλά νομίζω πως ένα απλό "Σε τελευταια ανάλυση...." αρκεί.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2020)

sarant said:


> Αλλά νομίζω πως ένα απλό "Σε τελευταία ανάλυση...." αρκεί.


Δεν θα ήταν και τόσο δύσκολο να το βρουν αν γνώριζαν τα βασικά εργαλεία του μεταφραστή, π.χ.






when all is said and done - Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό WordReference.com


when all is said and done - WordReference English-Greek Dictionary




www.wordreference.com





Λίγο πιο δύσκολη είναι η μεταγραφή του ονόματος του γενετιστή: Ενγκελθάλερ (προφέρεται Ίνγκλ-θάλερ, για την ακρίβεια).


----------



## antongoun (Nov 27, 2020)

μόλις συνάντησα ένα "ακέφαλο ερμάριο" για "one headless herm"...


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2020)

antongoun said:


> μόλις συνάντησα ένα "ακέφαλο ερμάριο" για "one headless herm"...


Ερμές Τριζμεζίστ! 

https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/statues-mythologiques-dhermès-aux-membres-engainés-οι-ερμές-Ερμές-Ερμαί-ερμαϊκές-στήλες.3052/

​


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2020)

Όταν ο ταμπουράς βαφτίζεται «σαντούρι» στην εκπαιδευτική τηλεόραση, κάποιος μπαγλαμάς έχει βάλει το χέρι του.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=994947877677306




Γεια σου κι εσένα με το κλαρίνο σου!


----------



## Earion (Nov 29, 2020)

sarant said:


> When all is said and done... νομίζω πως ένα απλό "Σε τελευταια ανάλυση...." αρκεί.


ή: Όπως και να 'χει
Εν πάση περιπτώσει
Η ουσία είναι ότι ...


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2020)

Σαν-τούρι δεν είπε ότι είναι; Όχι σαντούρι, δηλαδή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 3, 2020)

antongoun said:


> μόλις συνάντησα ένα "ακέφαλο ερμάριο" για "one headless herm"...


Όσο είναι ακέφαλα, όλα καλά. Αν συναντήσεις ερμάριο με κεφάλι, να αρχίσεις να ανησυχείς...


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 3, 2020)

Και καλά μέχρι εκεί, λες "παλεύεται".
Αν είναι και talking, πώς τα βγάζεις πέρα με ομιλούν ερμάριο με κεφάλι;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 3, 2020)

κεφαλούχο; κεφαλωτό; εγκέφαλο; συγκέφαλο;


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2020)

nickel said:


> Φταίει που δεν διατηρήσαμε ακέραιο το απολίθωμα, με το ν του: *επί το έργον* (έτσι θα προτιμούσα να το γράψω εγώ). Οπότε, ακούει ο άλλος [érγo], είναι λογικό να σκεφτεί δοτική.


«Κανείς δεν ξέρει από πού ξεκίνησε η ψηλοκρεμαστή δοτική....» Δηλαδή, από πού ξεκίνησε το «επί τω έργω», αναρωτιέται ο ΤΔ. Δεν ξεκίνησε από το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι λένε «επί το έργο». Θα βοηθούσε ωστόσο να το λέμε σωστά, στην αιτιατική και όχι στη δοτική, αν λέγαμε σωστά το απολίθωμα, δηλαδή με το ν. Τολμήστε να πείτε τα παρακάτω παρόμοια απολιθώματα χωρίς το ν και θα δείτε γιατί πρέπει να λέμε και *επί το έργον*.
επ' άπειρον
επ' αόριστον
επί μακρόν
επί σκοπόν
επιτροχάδην
επί τον τύπον των ήλων
επί το λαϊκότερον κ.τ.ό.
ως επί το πλείστον




__ https://www.facebook.com/takis.drepaniotis/posts/10219995588534831


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2020)

Να πώς τα χρησιμοποιώ εγώ:

επ' άπειρον > επ' άπειρο, επάπειρο
επ' αόριστον > επ' αόριστο, επαόριστο
επί μακρόν > επί μακρό
επί σκοπόν > πυρ! (μόνο εκεί)
επιτροχάδην
επί τον τύπον των ήλων
επί το λαϊκότερον κ.τ.ό. > επί το λαϊκότερο κ.τ.ο.
ως επί το πλείστον 

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να διατηρηθεί το τελικό ν σε ουσιαστικά/επίθετα της τρέχουσας καθομιλούμενης γλώσσας (ξέρω ότι στα λεξικά είναι έτσι για να «ξεχωρίζουν»...). Το τροχάδην ανήκει σε άλλη γραμματική κατηγορία, τα «επί σκοπόν - πυρ», «ως επί το πλείστον» και «επί τον τύπον των ήλων» είναι γνήσια απολιθώματα.

Και το πρόβλημα με τη δοτική οφείλεται φυσικά στο ότι το επί συντάσσεται και με τις τρεις πτώσεις: γενική: επί βασιλείας Τάδε, επί τούτου / δοτική: επ' ευκαιρία / και αιτιατική: επί το έργο, επί τα αυτά / και πρέπει να ξέρεις πού και τι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2020)

Νομίζω ότι κάθε τόσο πρέπει να εξηγώ τι εννοώ όταν λέω «πρέπει», π.χ. «πρέπει να λέμε _επί το έργον_». Οι προτάσεις που καταθέτω σε γλωσσικά σχόλια δεν υπηρετούν κάποιο γλωσσολογικό θέσφατο. Είναι, όπως λέω συχνά, προτάσεις σκοπιμότητας, συνήθως συντηρητικές προτάσεις που δεν θα σε φέρνουν σε σύγκρουση με κάποιον επιμελητή, πράγματα που λένε οι περισσότεροι (εφόσον καλώς τα λένε) και που προτιμούν και τα λεξικά.

Δεν θα μπει κανείς εμπόδιο σε μια τάση που ενδέχεται κάποια μέρα να επιβάλει π.χ. το «επάπειρο». Ωστόσο, όσο τα ευρήματα δείχνουν ότι το «επ’ άπειρον» είναι πιο συνηθισμένο από το «επ’ άπειρο» ή «επάπειρο» (και ταυτόχρονα είναι αυτό που προτείνουν τα λεξικά), θεωρώ ότι η χρήση σέβεται την απολιθωματική του χροιά και αποκλείεται να προτείνω να γράφει κανείς κάτι διαφορετικό. Που σημαίνει επίσης ότι, αν βρω κάτι διαφορετικό σε επιμέλεια, θα το φάει η μαρμάγκα.

Η ίδια λογική διέπει την άποψή μου και για τα υπόλοιπα από τα παραπάνω απολιθώματα. Και όλα είναι απολιθώματα εφόσον χρησιμοποιούνται με το ν (τουλάχιστον, αλλά όχι μόνο γι’ αυτό). Αν υπάρξει κάποια περίπτωση που ένα απ’ αυτά αρχίζει να επικρατεί χωρίς το ν, θα (προσπαθήσω να) είμαι ο πρώτος που θα το επισημάνει και θα πει στους λεξικογράφους να αποδεχτούν την αλλαγή και να την καταγράψουν. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο με κανένα απ’ αυτά. Ούτε καν για το «επί το έργον».

Σε μια πιο προσεκτική έρευνα, δηλαδή όχι στο σύνολο των ευρημάτων, αλλά στα ευρήματα σε δυο εφημερίδες (Καθημερινή και Βήμα) βρήκα 5 «επί το έργο» και 720 (273 καθαρά) «επί το έργον». Με πείθουν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2020)

*Επιδειξίας* ή *επιδειξιομανής *είναι ο πρωθυπουργός, σύμφωνα με τη βουλευτή του Σύριζα Σουλτάνα Ελευθεριάδου;

Η δημοσιογραφική κάλυψη. Το βίντεο από τη συζήτηση στη Βουλή.

Ευτυχώς ακολούθησαν το γλωσσικό τους αισθητήριο και δεν πήγαν με το λεξικό...


----------



## sarant (Dec 15, 2020)

Οι σημασίες αλλάζουν. Ο Δημητράκος στο λήμμα επιδειξίας έχει "ο επιζητών ευκαιρίας προς επίδειξιν πλούτου, γνώσεων κτλ." ως πρώτη σημασία και ως δεύτερη σημασία "ο επιδειξιμανής" -χωρίς το "ο". Μην χρησιμοποιείτε τον Δημητράκο για σημερινές σημασίες λέξεων. 




nickel said:


> *Επιδειξίας* ή *επιδειξιομανής *είναι ο πρωθυπουργός, σύμφωνα με τη βουλευτή του Σύριζα Σουλτάνα Ελευθεριάδου;
> 
> Η δημοσιογραφική κάλυψη. Το βίντεο από τη συζήτηση στη Βουλή.
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2020)

Για του λόγου το αληθές.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2020)

Στο πρώτο πρώτο, τελικά επιδειξίας είναι ο επιδειξιομανής ή όχι;
(για κάποιον που κάνει επίδειξη θα έλεγα το δευτερο, το πρώτο το ξέρω αποκλειστικά για τους τύπους με τις καπαρντίνες)


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2020)

Αν κοιτάξει κανείς τα λεξικά (δες και το ΛΚΝ), θα μπορούσε να πει (α) ότι ο επιδειξίας μπορεί να είναι και επιδειξιομανής με τη σημασία αυτός που επιδεικνύει τον πλούτο ή τις γνώσεις του και, σίγουρα, (β) ότι ο επιδειξιομανής έχει και τις δύο σημασίες. Στη Βουλή φτάσανε σε κάποια συναινετική λύση: «επιδειξίας» ΚΑΚΟ, «επιδειξιομανής» ΟΧΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΚΟ. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να μπει κι αυτή στις λέξεις για τρικλοποδιές. Στο τέλος θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη για τους ευάριθμους Λεξιλόγους που σεμνύνονται για τις γνώσεις τους και θα γίνουμε μπίλιες.


----------



## sarant (Dec 16, 2020)

Ίσως η ρίζα της σύγχυσης να είναι ότι η λέξη "επιδειξιομανία" χρησιμοποιείται και για τον επιδειξιομανή-φιγουρατζή αλλά και για τον επιδειξία-άρρωστο


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 17, 2020)

Σε άρθρο για το τεράστιο παγόβουνο που κινδυνεύει να προσαράξει στη Νότια Γεωργία, πέτυχα αναφορά στο «θαλάσσιο ρεύμα γνωστό ως Κυκλικό Πολικό Μέτωπο Νότιας Ανταρκτικής (SACCF)». Δεδομένου ότι δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ για «Νότια Ανταρκτική», μιας και ο νότιος πόλος βρίσκεται κάπου στο κέντρο της ηπείρου, υπέθεσα ότι το _South_ αναφέρεται σε κάτι άλλο. Και όντως: η ονομασία _Southern Antarctic Circumpolar Current Front_ αναφέρεται στο νοτιότερο από τα τρία μέτωπα του Ανταρκτικού Περιπολικού Ρεύματος. (Ας αφήσουμε τις σειρήνες στην άκρη καλύτερα.)

Τέτοιου είδους σχοινοτενή ονόματα στα αγγλικά, με τη χαρακτηριστική έλλειψη γενικής πτώσης, είναι εύκολο να μπερδέψουν καθότι δεν είναι πάντα ξεκάθαρο ποιο επίθετο προσδιορίζει ποιο ουσιαστικό. Ακούς _South China Sea_ και δεν ξέρεις αν σημαίνει «Θάλασσα της Νότιας Κίνας» ή «Νότια Θάλασσα της Κίνας» άμα δεν το έχεις ήδη ακούσει στα ελληνικά. (Πρακτικά χρησιμοποιείται το πρώτο, αν και συναντώ επίσης παραλλαγή του δευτέρου ως «Νότια Σινική Θάλασσα».)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 18, 2020)

Βλέπω την πρώτη ταινία του Χόμπιτ στη Nova και κοντεύω να τρελαθώ: ο υποτιτλιστής προφανώς δεν έχει διαβάσει το βιβλίο (Σμάουγκ, Όκενσίλντ και άλλα τέτοια), και μόλις είδα το Midsummer να μεταφράζεται "εαρινή ισημερία"!


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2020)

Όλο και πετυχαίνω λαθάκια στο «1 εκατομμύριο YEN», το διασκεδαστικό παιχνίδι του Mega με την εξαιρετική Σμαράγδα Καρύδη. Προχτές είδα π.χ. ένα «Τα παιδεία παίζει». Εκείνο που δεν θα τους συγχωρήσω ήταν η αντιμετώπιση του *μαρουβά* στο επεισόδιο 45 (20ό λεπτό).





Ο *μαρουβάς* (που κάποτε έπινα συχνά με ειδική εισαγωγή από τα Χανιά) είναι κρασί πολλών ετών. Από τον _μαρουβά _έχουμε στην Κρήτη και το ρήμα _μαρουβίζω _(=παλιώνω, ωριμάζω). Σε κρητικό λεξικό θα βρούμε περιγραφή σαν αυτή: «παραδοσιακό κρασί των Χανιών και του Ρεθύμνου, κυρίως από τις ποικιλίες ρωμέικο και λιάτικο που προορίζεται για μακρόχρονη παλαίωση». Μόνο λανθασμένη πληκτρολόγηση θα μπορούσε να βάλει τον _μαρουβά _στη Σάμο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 19, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> Βλέπω την πρώτη ταινία του Χόμπιτ στη Nova και κοντεύω να τρελαθώ: ο υποτιτλιστής προφανώς δεν έχει διαβάσει το βιβλίο (Σμάουγκ, Όκενσίλντ και άλλα τέτοια), και μόλις είδα το Midsummer να μεταφράζεται "εαρινή ισημερία"!


Τράτζικ. Θα κομίσω ωστόσο εδώ την εξής γνώση: από τις εταιρίες υποτιτλισμού, μας συστήνουν διαρκώς να μην διαπράττουμε "λογοκλοπή", δηλαδή να μην χρησιμοποιούμε ήδη υπάρχουσες μεταφράσεις, για λόγους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Το αντίθετο απ' αυτό που θα περίμενε κανείς και που είναι και το λογικό, δηλαδή να βρει κανείς μια καθιερωμένη μετάφραση και να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτήν. Ωστόσο σε ό,τι αφορά ονόματα, νομίζω ότι μπορεί κανείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσει χωρίς πρόβλημα (και μάλιστα πρέπει να το κάνει, για να είναι αναγνωρίσιμοι οι ήρωες). Σίγουρα πάντως ευθύνεται κυρίως η εταιρεία, που δεν έδωσε σωστές οδηγίες στον μεταφραστή και τον επιμελητή.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2020)

Του ξέφυγε και του συνήθους προσεκτικού Πετρουλάκη. *Viral* είπαμε. *Βάιραλ*. Ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, *ιότροπο*.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2020)

nickel said:


> Του ξέφυγε και του συνήθους προσεκτικού Πετρουλάκη. *Viral* είπαμε. *Βάιραλ*. Ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, *ιότροπο*.
> 
> View attachment 6610


Νομίζω σκόπιμα το 'κανε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2020)

Και τα διαλυτικά στο «ΪΙΚΟ», που είναι εντελώς λάθος, όπως και να το δούμε.
Το καταλαβαίνω να μπουν διαλυτικά του στυλ «ΙΪΚΟ» για διευκόλυνση της ανάγνωσης (παρότι δεν δικαιολογούνται από τη γραμματική) και μάλιστα στην κεφαλαιογράμματη, αλλά στο δεύτερο γράμμα, όχι στο πρώτο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2020)

nickel said:


> Όλο και πετυχαίνω λαθάκια στο «1 εκατομμύριο YEN», το διασκεδαστικό παιχνίδι του Mega με την εξαιρετική Σμαράγδα Καρύδη. Προχτές είδα π.χ. ένα «Τα παιδεία παίζει». Εκείνο που δεν θα τους συγχωρήσω ήταν η αντιμετώπιση του *μαρουβά* στο επεισόδιο 45 (20ό λεπτό).
> 
> View attachment 6609
> 
> Ο *μαρουβάς* (που κάποτε έπινα συχνά με ειδική εισαγωγή από τα Χανιά) είναι κρασί πολλών ετών. Από τον _μαρουβά _έχουμε στην Κρήτη και το ρήμα _μαρουβίζω _(=παλιώνω, ωριμάζω). Σε κρητικό λεξικό θα βρούμε περιγραφή σαν αυτή: «παραδοσιακό κρασί των Χανιών και του Ρεθύμνου, κυρίως από τις ποικιλίες ρωμέικο και λιάτικο που προορίζεται για μακρόχρονη παλαίωση». Μόνο λανθασμένη πληκτρολόγηση θα μπορούσε να βάλει τον _μαρουβά _στη Σάμο!



Αν έκοβαν παίκτη για τέτοια ερώτηση και τους τράβαγε στα δικαστήρια, δεν γλίτωναν ούτε «μ' έναν καλό δικηγόρο» που λέει ο λόγος.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2020)

daeman said:


> Αν έκοβαν παίκτη για τέτοια ερώτηση και τους τράβαγε στα δικαστήρια, δεν γλίτωναν ούτε «μ' έναν καλό δικηγόρο» που λέει ο λόγος.


Αμφιβάλλεις ότι υπογράφουν κάποιο όρο απαλλαγής της παραγωγής από τέτοιες ευθύνες;


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2020)

Σοβαρευτείτε πια! Βάλτε κανέναν διορθωτή. Καθηγητά, άσε κάτω τα lockdown. Έχει δουλειά εδώ...

Μα, *ψυγεία *βαθέως ψύξεως*; Και, ακόμα χειρότερα, *ψυγεία *βαθέως πήξεως*; 

Δεν νιώθετε τίποτα να σας παγώνει όταν πετάτε τέτοιες κοτσάνες;


----------



## Rania_transl8 (Dec 21, 2020)

Να πω και εγώ ένα δικό μου λαθάκι, τόσα χρόνια χρησιμοποιώ το "επί τούτου" για να πω "επίτηδες" π.χ. δεν το έκανα επί τούτου, όμως πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι το επί τούτου χρησιμοποιείται αναφορικά με κάτι συγκεκριμένο π.χ. δεν έχω να πω κάτι επί τούτου. 








Επί τούτου, επί τούτω και… επί τούτο | in.gr


Η αντωνυμία τούτο μαζί με τις προθέσεις επί και προς




www.in.gr


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 21, 2020)

Και τούτοι δω, οι επί τούτου, τι φθέγγονται;

επί τούτου ή επί τούτο, γι’ αυτόν το συγκεκριμένο σκοπό, γι’ αυτόν το συγκεκριμένο λόγο, επίτηδες: «ό,τι έκανε, το ’κανε επί τούτου για να με προκαλέσει»·

http://georgakas.lit.auth.gr/dictio...chronoforms5&chronoform=ShowLima&limaID=16043


επί τούτο / επί τούτου, επίτηδες.

https://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=τούτο

Στο _Χρηστικό Λεξ_ικό καταγράφεται η πραγματική χρήση η οποία αναιρεί την υπόδειξη του γλωσσικού ρυθμιστή:
*επί τούτου* *1.* & (σπάν.-λόγ.) επί τούτω & επί τούτο: για τον λόγο ή τον σκοπό αυτό, επίτηδες: _Το κάνει ~ ~, για να με εξοργίσει. Ο νόμος έγινε ~ ~ (πβ. ad hoc). Ο διαγωνισμός διενεργείται από την ~ τούτω συγκροτηθείσα επιτροπή._ *2.* σχετικά με αυτό: _Θα ενημερωθείτε ~ ~. Η κυβέρνηση δεν θα τοποθετηθεί ~ ~. Ουδέν σχόλιον ~ ~!_









Το «σωστό» και το «λάθος» στη γλώσσα / Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης


Το ουσ. λάθος δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός: λανθασμένη άποψη (και όχι: λάθος άποψη).




www.hartismag.gr


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2020)

Καλημέρα. Στο ΛΚΝ θα βρούμε και το μονολεκτικό *επιτούτου*. Και στο ΝΕΛ του Κριαρά. Στο Χρηστικό διαβάζουμε επίσης:
*επιτούτου* επίρρ. (λόγ.): σκόπιμα, επίτηδες: _Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν έφταιγε αυτός και δεν το έκανε επιτούτου. Επιτούτου δεν με ενημέρωσαν για να μείνω εκτεθειμένος._ ΣΥΝ, επί τούτου (1), εξεπιτούτου [< φρ. επί τούτου]

Ας σημειωθεί ότι ο κ. Στεργιόπουλος, που γράφει αυτά τα σημειώματα στο in.gr, είναι οπαδός της σχολής Μπαμπινιώτη και μεταφέρει με συνέπεια τις συντηρητικές (και συχνά αφόρητα ρυθμιστικές, για να μην πω αγλωσσολόγητες) επιλογές του καθηγητή.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2020)

Όπως φαίνεται, εκτός από το διονυσιακό όργιο, ούτε το γεμιστό κοτόπουλο γίνεται καλό αν δεν προσέξετε τη μαινάδα.








Χριστουγεννιάτικο κοτόπουλο γεμιστό με κάστανα και κουκουνάρι - FoodTrails Magazine


Άτομα: 4-6, Χρόνος προετοιμασίας: 30’, Χρόνος ψησίματος: 2 ώρες, Κόστος: 18 € ΥΛΙΚΑ : 1 κοτόπουλο ολ




www.foodtrails.gr


----------



## antongoun (Dec 25, 2020)

nickel said:


> Όπως φαίνεται, εκτός από το διονυσιακό όργιο, ούτε το γεμιστό κοτόπουλο γίνεται καλό αν δεν προσέξετε τη μαινάδα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ναι, μπορεί να εξαγριωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2020)

Με σύσταση φίλου Λεξιλόγου, είδα σε δύο δόσεις τα τέσσερα ωριαία επεισόδια της μίνι σειράς _Το θύμα_ (_The Victim_) στην πλατφόρμα Ertflix (εδώ μέχρι 31/12/2020). Πολύ καλό σκοτσέζικο δράμα, καλύτερο από το _Roadkill_ και το _The Undoing_ (άλλες δυο πρόσφατες μίνι σειρές που μου άρεσαν). Νομίζω ότι ο υποτιτλισμός ήταν καλός (αν και δεν χρειάζονται πολύ οι υπότιτλοι, τα σκοτσέζικα είναι πεντακάθαρα και πανεύκολα). Έπιασα ωστόσο ένα σημείο που θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε στα σημεία που πρέπει να προσέχουν οι μεταφραστές. Λέει κάπου στο 2ο επεισόδιο για μια οικογένεια που κατηγορείται άδικα και *έχει γίνει στόχος επιθέσεων*: «They're being *per*secuted in their own home». Η απόδοση «Δικάζονται στο ίδιο τους το σπίτι» με έκανε να σκεφτώ μπέρδεμα με το «They’re being *pro*secuted».

Τίποτα το σπουδαίο — έψαχνα απλώς μια καλή αφορμή να σας συστήσω τη σειρά.


----------



## skol (Jan 31, 2021)

Άλλη μια μεγάλη διάσπαση υπέστη το παγόβουνο Α68 στον νότιο Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό.
Πόσα κομμάτια πιστεύετε ότι έγινε το παγόβουνο μετά τη διάσπαση;

Μου φάνηκε λίγο περίεργο το "διάσπαση" εδώ επειδή παραπέμπει σε σπάσιμο σε περισσότερα κομμάτια. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε τα αποκόλληση/απόσπαση όταν αποχωρίζεται ένα μικρότερο κομμάτι από το σύνολο, όταν όμως έχουμε σπάσιμο σε δυο ισομεγέθη περίπου κομμάτια, το διάσπαση είναι το καλύτερο που έχουμε; Μήπως να το πούμε απλώς "σπάσιμο"; (Εξάλλου απ' ό,τι βλέπω για μετάφραση του split πρόκειται)


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 1, 2021)

Το τελευταίο εικοσιτετράωρο, αναπαράγεται στα ελληνόφωνα sites η είδηση ότι ο γιατρός του Μαραντόνα, μόλις ειδοποιήθηκε, είπε «Θα χεστεί πεθαίνοντας ο χοντρός». Είναι δυνατόν όταν ένας νοήμων άνθρωπος - και μάλιστα έμπειρος γιατρός - μαθαίνει ότι κάποιος πεθαίνει, να κάθεται να ασχολείται με το αν θα υπάρξει κένωση ή όχι; Ή, έστω, με τη μεταφορική έννοια, αν θα τον κυριεύσει ο φόβος;

Τα λόγια του ήταν «Se va a cagar muriendo el gordo». Cagarse muriendo στη Λατ. Αμερική και ιδιαίτερα στην Αργεντινή σημαίνει ότι κάποιος πεθαίνει πρόωρα. Θα λέγαμε «θα τα τινάξει πριν την ώρα του».

Οι ισπανομαθείς ας ρίξουν μια ματιά σ' αυτήν τη σελίδα και/ή ας με διορθώσουν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2021)

Μου θύμισες που σε ενα ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Μαραντόνα με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους πολλοί αναφέρονται στον Μαραντόνα ως negrito το οποίο μεταφράζει ο υποτιτλιστής black kid. Και σκεφτόμουνα ότι δεν θα τον έλεγες μαύρο τον Μαραντόνα. Το έψαξα και βρήκα ότι στην Αργεντινή η λέξη αυτή σημαίνει κάτι σαν φτωχόπαιδο, παιδι της πιάτσας και έχει γενικά θετική σημασία που δεν έχει σχέση με την εμφάνιση, και κανονικά ο υποτιτλιστής θα έπρεπε αν δεν το ήξερε να έχει έστω την ίδια απορία με μένα. Αλλά ο υποτιτλισμός προς την αγγλική γλώσσα πολλές φορές είναι για κλάματα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 12, 2021)

*Η Κίνα έφθασε στον πλανήτη Άρη - Σε τροχιά το Tianwen-1 (βίντεο)* (_Athens Voice_)

Ενδιαφέρουσα η είδηση, και σίγουρα περισσότερο από την επιλογή του συντάκτη να γράψει ένα κινεζικό όνομα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες (κάτι που δυστυχώς έχουμε συνηθίσει να βλέπουμε παντού). Σε άλλες πηγές αναφέρεται ότι το ποιητικό αυτό όνομα σημαίνει «ερωτήσεις προς τα ουράνια», αλλά εδώ αφήνεται αμετάφραστο. Αντιθέτως:

Το διαστημόπλοιο «Hope» εκτοξεύτηκε από τα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα και μπήκε με επιτυχία σε τροχιά, μία ημέρα νωρίτερα, την Τρίτη 9 Φεβρουαρίου 2021. Το «Hope» δεν θα πατήσει στην επιφάνεια του «Κόκκινου Πλανήτη», αλλά θα συγκεντρώσει δεδομένα για τις μετεωρολογικές συνθήκες και την ατμόσφαιρα του Άρη.

Δεν μιλάνε όμως αγγλικά στα Εμιράτα για να βαφτίσουν «Χόουπ» το σκάφος τους· «Αμάλ» το λένε, όπως την Κλούνεϊ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 19, 2021)

Το πόσο μου τη δίνει αυτή η ταύτιση των αγγλικών με τα "ξένα" γενικώς, δεν περιγράφεται. 
Όπως και η λατινογράφηση όλων των γλωσσών που δεν ξέρουμε, λες κι έτσι καθαρίσαμε, γιατί είναι "ξένα" αφού...
Από την άλλη, όταν πιάνουν και τα γράφουν με ελληνικό αλφάβητο όπως κατεβάσει η κούτρα τους, λες, άσε, καλύτερα ήταν τα "ξένα"...


----------



## sarant (Feb 19, 2021)

Από τη μια, συμφωνώ με τους δύο προλαλήσαντες. 
Από την αλλη, όσον αφορά το Τιανουέν, αν μεταγράφεται έτσι, αφού Tianwen θα το βρω σε περίπτωση που το αναζητήσω στη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία δεν βλέπω γιατί να μη γράφεται Tianwen.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 20, 2021)

sarant said:


> Από τη μια, συμφωνώ με τους δύο προλαλήσαντες.
> Από την αλλη, όσον αφορά το Τιανουέν, αν μεταγράφεται έτσι, αφού Tianwen θα το βρω σε περίπτωση που το αναζητήσω στη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία δεν βλέπω γιατί να μη γράφεται Tianwen.


Άρα το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι ποια θα πρέπει να είναι η κύρια προτεραιότητα του συντάκτη: ο μέσος αναγνώστης που διαβάζει το άρθρο, και ο οποίος θα βοηθηθεί λίγο περισσότερο από μια καλή μεταγραφή του ονόματος στα ελληνικά (ειδικά άμα δεν ξέρει αγγλικά), ή ο ενδιαφερόμενος αναγνώστης που μπορεί να ψάξει περισσότερο το θέμα, πέραν του ίδιου του άρθρου, και θα θελήσει να ξέρει πώς να το ψάξει;

Οπωσδήποτε μου αφήνει μιαν άσχημη γεύση στο στόμα το τελευταίο, να παραδεχόμαστε ότι «τα αγγλικά είναι η επίσημη γλώσσα του διαδικτύου, οπότε ο μόνος τρόπος να μας είναι χρήσιμα τα ελληνικά κείμενα είναι να λατινογράφουμε όλα τα ξένα ονόματα που περιέχουν».


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2021)

Το φαινόμενο φτάνει και στην κωμωδία καμιά φορά. Το Μέγαρο Μουσικής εφαρμόζει μεταγραφή ονομάτων και τίτλων στην αγγλική γλώσσα, ακόμα και για έργα γνωστά στα ελληνικά, ακόμα και για έργα που ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος δεν είναι στην αγγλική γλώσσα (όλα σχεδόν, δηλαδή).
Και ναι μεν εδώ στο ΗΒ εφαρμόζεται τελευταία η τακτική: πρωτότυπος τίτλος= τραγουδάνε στην αρχική γλώσσα, αγγλικός τίτλος= τραγουδάνε στα αγγλικά. Αλλά όταν πρόκειται για έργα χωρίς λόγια; Πρωτότυπος τίτλος= σκέφτονται σε ξένη γλώσσα την ώρα που παίζουν;
Έχω παρατηρήσει όμως ότι, αν ο τίτλος αρχίσει να ζορίζει, τότε παρατάμε την αγγλική γλώσσα, γιατί γλωσσοδέτη από τον τόπο σου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2021)

Από την άλλη, είναι εντυπωσιακό ότι στον χώρο του αθλητισμού, με τόσες διαγκωνιζόμενες πλατφόρμες στοιχημάτων όπου δεν παίζουν μόνο μορφωμένοι που διαβάζουν τα ξένα ονόματα, όλα τα ονόματα αθλητών και ομάδων αποδίδονται στα ελληνικά. Makes you think.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 22, 2021)

Πράγματι! Έτυχε να γνωρίσω κάποτε έναν φίλαθλο, όχι ιδιαίτερα μορφωμένο και πολύ φανατικό του ποδοσφαίρου. Μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι ήξερε να προφέρει σωστά ονόματα αθλητών από διάφορες χώρες, από γλώσσες όχι πάντα συνηθισμένες. Άμα έχει κίνητρο ο άνθρωπος...


----------



## skol (Feb 23, 2021)

Φωτιά ξερνά πίσω του το Σογιούζ 2 την στιγμή της ανάφλεξης στο Μπαϊκούρ του Καζακστάν.
Εκτός από το Μπαϊκονούρ υπάρχει και Μπαϊκούρ;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2021)

skol said:


> Εκτός από το Μπαϊκονούρ υπάρχει και Μπαϊκούρ;


Ακόμη χειρότερο, βέβαια, ίσως είναι το Μπακούρ.


----------



## cougr (Feb 25, 2021)

Σε διάφορα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια του Υπουργείου Υγείας (Αυστραλίας) και στα παροικιακά ΜΜΕ, ακούω και διαβάζω, σχετικά με το Covid, περί ατόμων με ανοσοσυμβιβασμό.

Ήταν αρκετό ώστε να μου προκαλέσει προσωρινή ανοσοκαταστολή.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2021)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από την άλλη, είναι εντυπωσιακό ότι στον χώρο του αθλητισμού, με τόσες διαγκωνιζόμενες πλατφόρμες στοιχημάτων όπου δεν παίζουν μόνο μορφωμένοι που διαβάζουν τα ξένα ονόματα, όλα τα ονόματα αθλητών και ομάδων αποδίδονται στα ελληνικά. Makes you think.


Ειχα δουλεψει ενα φεγγάρι στο ελληνικό τμήμα εταιρίας στοιχημάτων και το πρότυπο μας ήταν ο ΟΠΑΠ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 27, 2021)

cougr said:


> Σε διάφορα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια του Υπουργείου Υγείας (Αυστραλίας) και στα παροικιακά ΜΜΕ, ακούω και διαβάζω, σχετικά με το Covid, περί ατόμων με ανοσοσυμβιβασμό.


Πφφφ, αυτοί οι ξένοι... δεν περνάνε αυτά σε μας.


----------



## Earion (Feb 27, 2021)

Και πάλι μας ταλαιπωρεί η *Κοιλάδα της Σιλικόνης. Στα σημερινά ΝΕΑ ο Ραφαήλ Μωυσής γράφει άρθρο για την καλιφορνέζικη τοποθεσία και το πώς θα μεταφυτευθεί στην Ελλάδα (Περιβόλι σιλικόνης). Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι ο Ραφαήλ Μωυσής στις σπουδές του δεν συνάντησε ποτέ τον Περιοδικό Πίνακα (παρεκτός κι αν σπούδασε Ασσυριολογία).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2021)

Earion said:


> Και πάλι μας ταλαιπωρεί η *Κοιλάδα της Σιλικόνης. Στα σημερινά ΝΕΑ ο Ραφαήλ Μωυσής γράφει άρθρο για την καλιφορνέζικη τοποθεσία και το πώς θα μεταφυτευθεί στην Ελλάδα (Περιβόλι σιλικόνης). Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι ο Ραφαήλ Μωυσής στις σπουδές του δεν συνάντησε ποτέ τον Περιοδικό Πίνακα (παρεκτός κι αν σπούδασε Ασσυριολογία).


Ή παρεκτός κι αν είναι να 'ρθει η κανονική Κοιλάδα της Σιλικόνης, οπότε να ξέρουμε να ετοιμαζόμαστε: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Fernando_Valley#Adult_entertainment


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2021)

Zazula said:


> Ή παρεκτός κι αν είναι να 'ρθει η κανονική Κοιλάδα της Σιλικόνης, οπότε να ξέρουμε να ετοιμαζόμαστε: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Fernando_Valley#Adult_entertainment


Πιο πιθανό και εφικτό (και ταιριαστό) το βλέπω να μεταφυτευτεί αυτή παρά του Πυριτίου.

Σαν έξαφνα, ώρα μεσάνυχτ', ακουσθεί
αόρατος θίασος να περνά
με μουσικές εξαίσιες, με φωνές–
την τύχη σου που ενδίδει πια, τα έργα σου
που απέτυχαν, τα σχέδια της ζωής σου
που βγήκαν όλα πλάνες, μη ανοφέλετα θρηνήσεις.
Σαν έτοιμος από καιρό, σα θαρραλέος,
σαν που ταιριάζει σε που αξιώθηκες μια τέτοια πόλι,
Σαν Πορνάντο


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 12, 2021)

Εχθές στο κανάλι της Βουλής είχε ένα πραγματικά εξαιρετικό ντοκυμανταίρ για την ιστορία του τηλεσκοπίου, με εξαιρετικούς υποτίτλους (not)...

Εκεί μάθαμε ότι υπάρχει και *κατασκοπικό γυαλί* (ε μα κι αυτοί οι Άγγλοι, πού να πάει ο νους του ανθρώπου ότι spyglass λέγεται το κυάλι ή μονοκυάλι ή κανοκυάλι, όπως αγαπάτε) και ότι ο γαλαξίας μας ονομάζεται *Γαλακτώδης Οδός *(τη νιώθω τη μεταφράστρια, κι εγώ σκαλώνω όταν διαβάζω "our galaxy, the Milky Way" γιατί βέβαια δεν μπορώ να πω "ο γαλαξίας μας, ο Γαλαξίας" αλλά είχα μια επιφοίτηση, βρε λέω, κι αν πω απλώς "ο δικός μας γαλαξίας" ή "ο Γαλαξίας μας", με πεζό αρχικό όταν αναφέρομαι στη γενική λέξη για τους γαλαξίες και με κεφαλαίο αρχικό όταν αναφέρομαι στο κύριο όνομα του δικού μας; δε μου κατέβηκε η έμπνευση να αυτοσχεδιάσω για το όνομα, προφανώς δεν είμαι τόσο δημιουργική όσο η συνάδελφος).

Επίσης γνωρίσαμε τον περίφημο Άραβα σοφό *Αλ Χέιθαμ* (δεν έχω απαιτήσεις για Αλχαζέν αλλά έστω Αλ Χάιταμ βρε παιδί μου) και τον Γάλλο φωτογράφο *Ντεγκέρ *(το γεγονός ότι λέμε νταγκεροτυπία, που επίσης υπήρχε στους υπότιτλους, και όχι ντεγκεροτυπία, μάλλον δεν την έκανε να υποψιαστεί ότι τον λένε Νταγκέρ). Συνάδελφε, ένα μυστικό: το γεγονός ότι τα ονόματα τα προφέρουν αγγλόφωνοι έτσι όπως τα προφέρουν, δεν σημαίνει ότι πήραν ξαφνικά όλοι οι άνθρωποι του κόσμου αγγλική υπηκοότητα. Αν δηλαδή έβλεπες Chatzichristos θα έγραφες "Τσατζικρίστος" και όχι Χατζηχρήστος;

Και κάπου εδώ να πούμε πάλι για τις ευθύνες των εταιρειών υποτιτλισμού που προσλαμβάνουν όποιον να 'ναι για τρεις πεντάρες και των καναλιών που αδιαφορούν παντελώς για όλ' αυτά, αρκεί να γίνεται η δουλειά όσο πιο οικονομικά...

Βασανίζομαι...


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2021)

O Αλ Χέιθαμ, ο συνονόματος ξάδερφος του Αλ Γκόρ ;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 14, 2021)

Και του μεγάλου πολυμαθούς Αλ Μπαντί.


----------



## sarant (Mar 15, 2021)

Μια γουστόζικη γλωσσική γκάφα διέπραξε ο δημοσιογράφος Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης σε άρθρο του στο Πρόταγκον για τη διεκδίκηση των γλυπτών του Παρθενώνα.
Γράφει:
_«Ο Επίτροπος για την Προώθηση του Ευρωπαϊκού Τρόπου Ζωής έχει χάσει τα his marbles», γράφει στο Τwitter ο @JamesCrisp6. Και δεν εννοεί βέβαια τα Γλυπτά του Παρθενώνα, αλλά τους… όρχεις του Μαργαρίτη! Είναι ένα αισχρό λογοπαίγνιο που εμφανίζεται κάθε φορά, κυριολεκτικά κάθε φορά, που θα προκύψει το θέμα αυτό. Και το χειρότερο απ’ όλα είναι ότι ο πολύ βρετανικός (very British) Τύπος, έστω και δια της απλής αναπαραγωγής αυτής της εξυπνάδας του όποιου Τζέιμς Κρισπ, συντηρεί και ενθαρρύνει._

Αλλά βέβαια όταν οι Βρετανοί λένε ότι κάποιος has lost his marbles δεν εννοούν ότι... έχει χάσει τα αρχίδια του αλλά ότι έχει χάσει τα λογικά του, ότι του έστριψε η βίδα, ότι παραλογίζεται.

Είναι περίεργο που ο ΧΜ ενω έχει ζήσει χρόνια στο Λονδίνο κάνει ένα τόσο στοιχειώδες λάθος.









Βρετανία: Τα «μάρμαρα» του Σχοινά και τα αισχρά υπονοούμενα | Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης


Μνημείο... τυπικής βρετανικότητας τόσο οι χυδαιολογίες όσο και οι διπλωματικού τύπου περικοκλάδες των ταμπλόιντ, όταν στερεύει η λογική από επιχειρήματα για τα Γλυπτά του Παρθενώνα που έκλεψε ο Ελγιν




www.protagon.gr


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2021)

Περίεργα κενά κουβαλάμε στις γνώσεις μας. Η αργκοτική σημασία του _marbles _δεν υπάρχει καν στα σοβαρά λεξικά και ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω ούτε πόσο διαδεδομένη είναι πια ούτε σε ποια πλευρά του Ατλαντικού. Αλλά, στις προσπάθειες να βρεθεί η προέλευση της έκφρασης *lose one's marbles*, μόνο στα αρχίδια και την απώλειά τους δεν αναζητήθηκε (αυτή η προέλευση). Πού του ήρθε του Χ.Μ. να το σκεφτεί έτσι, δεν ξέρω. Όλοι όλο κάτι χάνουμε... 









'Lose your marbles' - the meaning and origin of this phrase


The meaning and origin of the phrase 'Lose your marbles'.




www.phrases.org.uk


----------



## Marinos (Mar 15, 2021)

Είναι ο ίδιος Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης που έγραφε παλιά στην Ελευθεροτυπία, και μας φιλοδωρούσε τακτικά με σειρά τέτοιες και άλλες γκάφες;


----------



## sarant (Mar 15, 2021)

Marinos said:


> Είναι ο ίδιος Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης που έγραφε παλιά στην Ελευθεροτυπία, και μας φιλοδωρούσε τακτικά με σειρά τέτοιες και άλλες γκάφες;


Ο ίδιος είναι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2021)

Απλό: αυτή η ερμηνεία ενίσχυε το υπόλοιπο άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2021)

Best wishes to the people of Greece on the 200th anniversary of the Greek Revolution. The UK was proud to play its part in the establishment of the modern Greek state and I greatly value the friendship that exists between our people today. Boris Johnson on _Twitter_

Κακόμοιρη δοτική, τι τραβάς κι εσύ... (Όχι, δεν το είπε έτσι ο Μπόρις. Αυτός τις ξέρει τις δοτικές του. Προσθέτω το πρωτότυπο αποπάνω.)

Με την ευκαιρία: Εκείνο το «ήταν περήφανο να παίξει» είναι αγγλισμός, έτσι; Εμείς θα λέγαμε «Είναι περήφανο που έπαιξε...».


----------



## antongoun (Mar 25, 2021)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: Εκείνο το «ήταν περήφανο να παίξει» είναι αγγλισμός, έτσι; Εμείς θα λέγαμε «Είναι περήφανο που έπαιξε...».



Κατάφωρος και αντιαισθητικός αγγλισμός μου φαίνεται... Το αστείο είναι ότι το google translate ούτε τη δοτική δίνει ούτε αυτό το πράγμα με το "να".

edit: Παρ' όλα αυτά, το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ αναγνωρίζει σύνταξη με το "να": 

*(με ουσιαστική αιτιολογική πρόταση που εισάγεται με το «που» ή με το «να» ή και με χρονική πρόταση στην οποία υπολανθάνει το αίτιο)*
_Είμαι περήφανος που τα κατάφερα να πετύχω στον διαγωνισμό
Νιώθει πολύ υπερήφανος που του έγινε η τιμή να συμμετάσχει σ’ αυτή τη μεγάλη εκδήλωση
Είμαστε *υπερήφανοι να* προσφέρουμε στους πελάτες μας την καλύτερη ποιότητα_
_Ο πατέρας μου ήταν πολύ περήφανος όταν έμαθε ότι έγινα καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου_

Παρ' όλα αυτά (δις), έχουμε 7.510 γκουγκλιές για "περήφανος να" και 484.000 για "περήφανος που", με μια πρώτη βιαστική ματιά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2021)

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Μπόρις θέλει να πει «The UK is proud to have played», το ΗΒ είναι περήφανο που έπαιξε, πράγμα που θεωρώ πιθανότερο, ή «The UK was proud at the time to play», το ΗΒ ήταν περήφανο που έπαιξε / με περηφάνια έπαιξε... (που και πάλι δεν θα το έλεγα «ήταν περήφανο να παίξει»).


----------



## antongoun (Mar 25, 2021)

nickel said:


> «The UK was proud at the time to play», το ΗΒ ήταν περήφανο που έπαιξε / με περηφάνια έπαιξε... (που και πάλι δεν θα το έλεγα «ήταν περήφανο να παίξει»).


Κι εμένα τριγύρισε στο μυαλό μου αυτή η απορία, εξαιτίας αυτού του "was", αλλά διάλεξα τη δεύτερη απάντηση. :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2021)

Σήμερα σουρεαλίστηκα αγρίως. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πώς μπορεί γκένεν αυτό;

_File system issues | Invalid metadata | C:\Windows\Sttray64.exe | The file system record says _*this file was modified before it was even created*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2021)

Themis said:


> Σήμερα σουρεαλίστηκα αγρίως. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πώς μπορεί γκένεν αυτό;
> 
> _File system issues | Invalid metadata | C:\Windows\Sttray64.exe | The file system record says _*this file was modified before it was even created*


Πολύ απλό· αντιγράφτηκε από αλλού (η ημερομηνία δημιουργίας είναι αυτή), ενώ είχε ήδη τροποποιηθεί εκεί που βρισκόταν (η ημερομηνία τροποποίησης δεν μεταβάλλεται με την αντιγραφή). Ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα από δικό μου αρχείο:


----------



## Earion (Mar 26, 2021)

Είναι γνωστό πως ο Ζάζουλας είναι γρηγορότερος από τη σκιά του. 
Αφού κλειδώνει το συρτάρι και πετάει το κλειδί μέσα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 30, 2021)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε ξαναεπισημάνει, εγώ σήμερα το πρωτοείδα: το Word εμφανίζει δύο διαφορετικά μενού, και τα δύο με τον ίδιο τίτλο: Σχεδίαση, και μάλιστα πλάι-πλάι!


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2021)

Χρησιμοποιώ το Office με τα αγγλικά μενού και υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για απόδοση του "Table Design", αλλά δεν χώρεσε επάνω το "πινάκων". Αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν οι τοπικοποιητές δεν έχουν αντίληψη των χώρων.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 31, 2021)

Παράδοση κατ' οίκον με χρονομηχανή.


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2021)

Ρεπορτάζ από την Άνω Τούμπα:





Τ' άρματα ζώσου, δάσκαλε, ονλάιν και μετά ζέσης
μα το ζωστήρα άσ' τονε, μπουρδουκλωθείς (μτχ.) θα πέσεις
Της ζήσης τα καμώματα, ζώσεως κωλοσφίξια
της γνώσεως αποθαμός, τριτόκλιτη περίσσεια


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2021)

Μετά την Τούμπα, το σάλτο, ρεσάλτο, σαλτάραμε ντιπ. Όταν το «άλμα» μεταφράζεται *saltation*, μπορεί να 'ναι και μορτάλε:








Υποχρεώσεις Δημοσιότητας Δικαιούχων της Δράσης "Ψηφιακό Άλμα"​Κατά τη διάρκεια υλοποίησης της πράξης (έργου) τους οι Δικαιούχοι που θα ενταχθούν στη Δράση ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΑΛΜΑ *απαιτείται να λαμβάνουν* όλα τα μέτρα πληροφόρησης που προβλέπονται στο Παράρτημα XII του Κανονισμού 1303/2013 *και να υλοποιήσουν την ορθή εφαρμογή των υποχρεώσεων δημοσιότητας* στο πλαίσιο υλοποίησης του επενδυτικού τους σχεδίου σύμφωνα με τα αναφερόμενα στην Αναλυτική Πρόσκληση της Δράσης, ως ισχύει.
*Kατά την υλοποίηση της Πράξης (έργο),* οι Δικαιούχοι υποχρεούνται να ενημερώνουν το κοινό σχετικά με τη στήριξη που έχουν λάβει από τα Ταμεία και ειδικότερα:
*α)* Να παρέχουν στο διαδικτυακό τόπο τους, εάν υπάρχει, σύντομη περιγραφή της πράξης, ανάλογη προς το επίπεδο της στήριξης, που περιλαμβάνει τους στόχους και τα αποτελέσματά της και επισημαίνει τη χρηματοδοτική συνδρομή από την Ένωση, και να προβάλλουν το έμβλημα της Ένωσης, με αναφορά στην Ένωση και το διαρθρωτικό Ταμείο που στηρίζει την πράξη, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές που θα υποδειχθούν (αρχείο pptx).
Για την ξενόγλωσση έκδοση, πατήστε εδώ.

*β)* Να τοποθετήσουν σε εμφανές σημείο της επιχείρησής τους αφίσα, σύμφωνα με τον Επικοινωνιακό Οδηγό 2014-2020 (σε ελάχιστο μέγεθος A3) αναφορικά με τη συνδρομή του Διαρθρωτικού Ταμείου στην υλοποίηση της Πράξης, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές που θα υποδειχθούν (αρχείο pdf).
Για την ξενόγλωσση έκδοση, πατήστε εδώ.

*ΕΦΕΠΑΕ (Ενδιάμεσος Φορέας Επιχειρησιακών Προγραμμάτων Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Επιχειρηματικότητας)*


Σαλτάρετε στο τελευταίο «εδώ».


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2021)

Θα 'ρθει ο cougr να μας πει αν θα ήθελε να δει τις saltations του Δαρβίνου να εφαρμόζονται στον κόσμο των επιχειρήσεων και του ψηφιακού μετασχηματισμού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2021)

Α, εγώ ήξερα τον όρο από τα γεωλογικά άλματα: *Saltation* (from Latin _saltus_, "leap") is a specific type of particle transport by fluids such as wind or water (Wikipedia).


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2021)

Εγώ από τον φίλο μας τον Ντόκινς (που μας στέλνει σε καλά τσιμπούσια). Από το _Devil's Chaplain_ (όπου saltations = macromutations):

Our theoretical considerations say only that _viable_ macromutations should be exceedingly rare in comparison with viable micromutations. But even if the occasions when major *saltations *are viable and incorporated into evolution are exceedingly rare, even if they have occurred only once or twice in the whole history of a lineage from Precambrian to present, that is enough to transform the entire course of evolution.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2021)

*ball *(dance): epulae et saltatio (LEV.)
*ballerina */ ballatrix [Eichenseer]; saltatrix [Levine] (HELF.)
*ballerina *saltatrix; pantomime; *prima *- princeps saltatrix | *ballet *(act) saltatio; (group) grex saltationis; - *dancer *saltatrix; saltator; pantomime; pantomimus (LEV.)
*ballet */ comica saltatio [s.17]; ballatio scaenica [Eichenseer] (HELF.)
*ballet */ saltatiuncula, saltatoria fabula (LRL) 
*ballroom* atrium saltatorium (LEV.)
*belly dancing* / saltatio orientalis (v. ventralis)
*dance */ ballatio, saltatio, saltatus, chorea (LRL)
*dance *saltatio; (religious) tripudium; (in ring) chorus, chorea; - *hall *atrium saltatorium; - vi
salto 1; (in rites) tripudio 1; *-r* saltator; saltatrix 1 | *dancing school* ludus saltatorius (LEV.)
*dancer */ saltator, saltandi peritus, pantomimus, saltationis artifex, histrio (LRL)
*pirouette */ rotatio; gyrus saltatorius [s.19] (HELF.)
*polka */ saltatio Bohemica (HELF.)
*waltz */ chorea Vindoborensis (LRL)
walz / saltatio Vindobonensis [Lang. Wört] (HELF.)
*casino *domus alatoria saltatoriaque; aleatorium (LEV.)
*masked ball */ saltatio personata [Soc. Lat.]; saltatio personatorum (HELF.)
*sack race* / saltatio in saccis [Soc. Lat.] (HELF.)
*dance music* / modi saltatorii (HELF.)
*dance orchestra* / symphoniaci saltationis (v. ballationis) [Eichenseer] (HELF.)
*dance club* / caupona saltatoria (ALB. I)
*dance hall* / oecus saltatorius; sala+ saltatoria [Bauer] (HELF.)

*DAVID MORGAN LEXICON LATINVM*

http://www.hieronymus.us.com/Latinum/David_Morgan-Vocab.htm


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2021)

Το saltation δεν είναι νοηματικά λάθος. Νικέλιε, έχει και άλλες ένοιες πέραν της επιστημονικής που έχει στη βιολογία:

*the action or process of leaping or jumping*








Definition of SALTATION


the action or process of leaping or jumping; dance; the origin of a new species or a higher taxon in essentially a single evolutionary step that in some especially former theories is held to be due to a major mutation… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com




Και:
*a sudden abrupt movement or transition*








Saltation definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary


Saltation definition: an abrupt variation in the appearance of an organism, species, etc, usually caused by... | Meaning, pronunciation, translations and examples




www.collinsdictionary.com




*
a dancing, hopping, or leaping movement*








Definition of saltation | Dictionary.com


Saltation definition, a dancing, hopping, or leaping movement. See more.




www.dictionary.com




*The action of leaping or dancing*








Dictionary.com Is The World's Favorite Online Dictionary


Dictionary.com is the world's leading online source for English definitions, pronunciations, word origins, idioms, Word of the Day, and more.




www.lexico.com





Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι δεν είναι σωστό το ρέτζιστερ, όχι μόνο επειδή η λέξη είναι αρκετά εξεζητημένη για τη χρήση αυτή, αλλά και επειδή η χρήση είναι πιο πολύ μαρκετινίστικη και τέτοια κείμενα απευθύνονται σε αγγλόφωνους ομιλητές που τα αγγλικά δεν είναι η πρώτη τους γλώσσα. Αν μου το έδιναν να το μεταφράσω θα έγραφα *leap*, δηλαδή. Πάντως το saltation μεταφραστικό λάθος δεν είναι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2021)

*saltation*

3. *archaic* The action of leaping or dancing.

_‘In addition to the dorso-ventral flexion seen during saltation, the sacroiliac joint often allows varying degrees of lateral movement.
‘These actions are important in the effective use of the hindlimbs during terrestrial saltation and swimming.’_

Synonyms
*leap*, jump, bound, vault, hop


Έμφαση στο archaic.

Για μένα _είναι _μεταφραστικό λάθος, σαν να έχουμε να μεταφράσουμε το «horrible» και να το αποδίδουμε «ριγεδανός». Αν και εδώ δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο εκούσια δηθενιά όπως εκείνο, απλώς νομίζω πως αυτός που το έκανε δεν ήξερε ότι το saltation είναι τόσο παρωχημένο, που στην αγγλική χρησιμοποιείται πια (εδώ και κάναν αιώνα) μόνο σε ειδικές χρήσεις όπως η βιολογική που γράφει ο Νίκελ παραπάνω ή η γεωλογική που γράφει ο Δρ7χ. Άνοιξε λεξικό, είδε τα συνώνυμα και σκέφτηκε: «Αχά, καλό αυτό το saltation, θα κάνω το κομμάτι μου».

Το saltation ακόμη και αγγλόφωνοι δεν θα το ξέρουν πολλοί, ενώ το άλμα δεν νομίζω να μην το ξέρουν πολλοί ελληνόφωνοι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2021)

@Palavra 
Βασίζω την εικασία μου ότι πρόκειται για συνειδητή επιλογή (όχι οπωσδήποτε επιτυχημένη) που βασίστηκε στη σημασία που έχει ο όρος στη βιολογία (macromutations κατά Ντόκινς) επειδή κάτω από το «digital saltation» είδα να λέει «digital transformation». Αυτό είναι βιολογία και θεωρία της εξέλιξης.

In biology, saltation (from Latin, saltus, "leap") is a sudden and large mutational change from one generation to the next, potentially causing single-step speciation. This was historically offered as an alternative to Darwinism. Some forms of mutationism were effectively saltationist, implying large discontinuous jumps.








Saltation (biology) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2021)

Εδώ το γράφει ένας αγγλόφωνος, πάντως.
https://theorganicagency.com/insigh...gJjy8RiaZ7UkzWIsU1K-EaooJdgel_Rm2wcGSMP9LucPs. Δεδομένου ότι είναι ειδικός του μάρκετινγκ, λέω, μπας και το έχουν καθιερώσει μερικοί εκεί πέρα κι εμείς δεν το πήραμε χαμπάρι.
Planning for the new digital saltation​Digital Strategy​November 19, 2020




Simon Dale​Simon has a decade of experience in marketing, including digital, print, and brand. But he's got more than one string to his bow. Six in fact, as he used to be a session guitarist.
*Digital evolution, over the last 10 years, has been a steady move from offline to online. Since the mid-noughties until very recently, we’ve seen gradual increases in online sales compared to overall retail sales. *
*Then COVID-19 happened, and the world changed. But our desire to purchase didn’t. We still needed and wanted “things”, whether it was toilet roll in the first few weeks of the pandemic, or home office supplies, then barbecues or gym equipment as time went on. The desire to purchase remained – and for the most part, it had to be fulfilled using online channels. *​


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2021)

Καθιερωμένο όρο το «*digital saltation*» με μόνο 25 γκουγκλιές –από τις οποίες οι 12 είναι από ελληνικές πηγές (που προφανώς αντέγραψαν το εν λόγω) και πεντέξι άλλες άσχετες– δεν θα το έλεγα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2021)

Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση, επειδή το πήρε το μάτι μου και στο Facebook, η λέξη έχει και την έννοια του άλματος, και σε όλα τα λεξικά που το βρίσκω, εκτός από αυτό που λες, Δαιμάνε, δεν σημειώνεται ως αρχαΐζουσα χρήση. Ούτε εγώ ήξερα αυτήν την έννοια και, όπως είπα, δεν θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα, πάντως κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι για μεμ, όπως το now there is the queue μιας ψυχής.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2021)

Το λεξικό που παρέθεσα με τον χαρακτηρισμό archaic είναι της Οξφόρδης, το ίδιο που έχεις στο ποστ σου στο τελευταίο λίνκι.

Στα άλλα μπορεί να μη σημειώνεται ως αρχαΐζουσα χρήση, αλλά δες τα παραδείγματα που δίνουν γι' αυτήν τη σημασία (του κυριολεκτικού άλματος, όχι τη χρήση στη βιολογία ή τη γεωλογία)· είναι όλα παλιά, πολλών δεκαετιών. Ενδεικτικά, το OED δεν έχει παράδειγμα χρήσης με τη σημασία του άλματος από τον 20ό αιώνα, το τελευταίο του είναι του 1897.

Όσο για το μιμίδιο, ε, δεν έγινε δα και μιμίδιο! Το συζητάμε μόνο, όπως συζητάμε τόσα και τόσα εδώ μέσα, ειδικά σε αυτό το νήμα.
Για τις ψυχές δεν σχολιάζω, δεν έχει καμία θέση εδώ τέτοια αναφορά ή σύγκριση.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2021)

Πιο πολύ το λέω όχι για σένα, Δαιμάνε, αλλά με αφορμή αυτά που διαβάζω σε ΜΚΔ σήμερα σχετικά μ' αυτό το θέμα. Νομίζω πως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (επαναλαμβάνω, δεν μιλάω φυσικά για σένα, μην παρεξηγηθούμε), ιδίως με την παρούσα κυβέρνηση, η γλωσσική κριτική είναι ουσιαστικά πολιτική. Υπάρχει φυσικά κριτική που γίνεται στην κυβέρνηση δικαιολογημένα και της αξίζει (ας μη θυμηθώ εκείνο το σκοιλ ελικικού ή πώς το λέγαν, τέλος πάντων). Από την άλλη, υπάρχει και κριτική που της γίνεται και δεν της αξίζει - και τον Τσίπρα τον αναφέρω επί τούτου, καθώς εκτός από την queue της καμήλας ως το 2019 έχουμε δει τρομερά βατράχια που περνούσαν στα ψιλά, ενώ εδώ γίνεται το ακριβώς αντίθετο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2021)

daeman said:


> που προφανώς αντέγραψαν το εν λόγω


Υποψιάζομαι κι εγώ ότι ο πρωτολογισμός ανήκει στον συγκεκριμένο κύριο και θεωρήθηκε αρκετά επιτυχημένη έκφραση ώστε να την κάνουν σημαία τους εδώ. Αλλά πού να ξέρουμε πώς δουλεύουν αυτά τα συστήματα... Και ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω καταλήξει αν είναι μεταφραστικός ντανταϊσμός (σημαδεύουμε με το δάχτυλο και διαλέγουμε μια λέξη) ή νεωτεριστική επιλογή.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2021)

@Palavra. Εγώ ξέρεις τόσα χρόνια ότι δεν κάνω τέτοια, γιατί αυτά είναι αστεία επιχειρήματα, αστεία πράγματα που και το επίπεδο ρίχνουν και από τα πραγματικά ζητήματα μας αποπροσανατολίζουν. Είναι πυροτεχνήματα, την ώρα που πέφτουν ολούθε βόμβες και σφαίρες σαν το χαλάζι (με κάθε καιρό και κάθε κυβέρνηση). Ούτε μ' ενδιαφέρουν τα ντεσού της υπόθεσης και τι προεκτάσεις παίρνει (ή μπορεί να πάρει) το καθετί στον ορυμαγδό των ΜΜΕ και των ΜΚΔ. Το είδα σήμερα στο Greek Translation Professionals και σκέφτηκα να το σύρω και μέχρι εδώ (Look what the cat dragged in) να το συζητήσουμε, αφού χώρο πιο αρμόδιο από αυτόν εδώ για μεταφραστικά ζητήματα δύσκολα βρίσκει κανείς.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2021)

nickel said:


> Αλλά πού να ξέρουμε πώς δουλεύουν αυτά τα συστήματα...


Αμ, μερικοί ξέρουμε, γιατί τα ζήσαμε, αλλά -τουλάχιστον δημόσια- δεν τα λέμε.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2021)

daeman said:


> @Palavra. Εγώ ξέρεις τόσα χρόνια ότι δεν κάνω τέτοια, γιατί αυτά είναι αστεία επιχειρήματα,


Εννοείται, το έγραψα κιόλας :)


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 12, 2021)

Συγγνώμη που επεμβαίνω, αλλά για μένα το λάθος του _saltation _είναι άλλο: δεν σημαίνει το άλμα, την απότομη μετάβαση από μια θέση σε άλλη, αλλά την ενέργεια του άλματος, το «άλλεσθαι» (αν το λέω σωστά). Δεν είναι το _leap _αλλά το _leaping_, για να το πω σε απλά ελληνικά


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2021)

@dharvatis: Στη βιολογία, πάντως, οι πληθυντικοί *saltations *για αυτά τα εξελικτικά άλματα δίνουν και παίρνουν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2021)

Να και σε μια εργασία (δεν περίμενα να το βρω):

Οι περισσότεροι βιολόγοι υποστήριζαν ότι οι αλλαγές στα είδη συμβαίνουν με ξαφνικά άλματα (saltations) και έτσι η βαθμιαία αλλαγή μέσα από μικρά βήματα (gradualism) δεν έγινε αποδεκτή.


ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ - PDF ΔΩΡΕΑΝ Λήψη


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2021)

nickel said:


> Εγώ από τον φίλο μας τον Ντόκινς (που μας στέλνει σε καλά τσιμπούσια).


Να εξηγήσω το παραπάνω: Το 2015 ο Ντόκινς έδωσε διάλεξη στην Αθήνα, την οποία παρακολούθησε κλιμάκιο από τη Λεξιλογία. Η παρέα συνέχισε τη βραδιά σε ταβέρνα παρά τη Συγγρού, σε ένα από τα πιο ωραία τσιμπούσια εκείνης της εποχής. Που μου λείπουν αφόρητα!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2021)

daeman said:


> ...αφού χώρο πιο αρμόδιο από αυτόν εδώ για μεταφραστικά ζητήματα δύσκολα βρίσκει κανείς.


Hear, hear.


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2021)

Δεν είναι λάθος –το αντίθετο, μάλιστα, όπως δείχνει και το σχετικό νήμα– αλλά αν το έγραψε έτσι ο κ. καθηγητής και δεν αλλάχτηκε από τα ΜΜΕ που το μεταφέρουν, slip μπορούμε κάλλιστα να το πούμε, and it's showing:

Η απάντηση του Μπαμπινιώτη:​«Επαναλαμβάνω και εμμένω στη δήλωσή μου ότι [...] 

Αυτό που προκύπτει ως αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη επιστολή, εφόσον υφίσταται, εστάλη σε εκείνον μέσω του συγκεκριμένου φακέλου από εμένα και αφότου εγώ είχα γίνει αποδέκτης αυτής. Τα συμπεράσματα αυτά είναι απολύτως αναληθή και *έωλα*.»

Πάντως, αναζητώντας τη φράση "Τα συμπεράσματα αυτά είναι απολύτως αναληθή και", παντού έτσι το βρίσκω γραμμένο, «έωλα», πουθενά «αίολα».


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2021)

Έψαχνα για ορολογία μπαλέτου και έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό το γλωσσάρι. (Όλα στα γαλλικά τα λένε, δεν τα μεταφράζουν). 

Και αμέσως, πάνω-πάνω, να και τα "φτερά σπουργιτιού". Δηλαδή, μ' έβαλε και σε αμφιβολία: "Βρε μπας και το pigeon είναι το σπουργίτι κι έχω ξεχάσει τα γαλλικά μου;" Μπα, και στα γαλλικά περιστέρι είναι.


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2021)

Καλά, και με τα αξάντ εγκύ έχει προκύψει ένα μικρό χάος. Αλλού τα βάζουν αλλού όχι, αλλού μπήκε αξάν γκραβ....


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2021)

Τα γαλλικά στο κείμενο έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί αλλά ας μην το κάνουμε... *théme.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2021)

Εντυπωσιάστηκα κι εγώ από την εμφάνιση της πριγκίπισσας Άννας στην κηδεία του πατέρα της: μοναδική γυναίκα ανάμεσα στο τσούρμο των πενθούντων αρσενικών, στητή κι ανέκφραστη με το θεόμακρο μαύρο παλτό της, το εντυπωσιακό καπέλο της (μα πόσα πια ξέρουν οι γαλαζοαίματες από καπέλα!), το στρατιωτικό βήμα. Φωτογραφίες και περιγραφή στο ρεπορτάζ της thetoc. Μαζί με μια εντυπωσιακή ακλισιά:

Μάλιστα, το ίδιο είχε κάνει και το 2002 κατά την κηδεία της γιαγιάς της, της *βασιλομήτωρ*, κατά την οποία συμμετείχε επίσης στην πομπή ανάμεσα στους άνδρες.








Πριγκίπισσα Άννα: Μια γυναίκα ανάμεσα στους άνδρες royals - Η εμφάνιση που έσπασε το πρωτόκολλο


Ως η μοναδική γυναικεία παρουσία στην πομπή του πρίγκιπα Φίλιππου, η πριγκίπισσα Άννα έδειξε ότι κανένα πρωτόκολλο δεν την σταματά.




www.thetoc.gr





Όχι, δεν είναι η μοναδική άκλιτη _βασιλομήτωρ_. Κάνεις ένα ψάξιμο μετά το εύρημα και σε κατακλύζουν οι ακλισιές! Τα πολλά λόγι-α είναι φτώχια, μπρε!



""της" "βασιλομήτωρ"" - Google Search


----------



## Earion (Apr 21, 2021)

Έχει και παρακάτω λεμονόφλουδα: και η ίδια [η Νταϊάνα] τον αποκαλούσε *πατέρας*
Και βέβαια —στον καιρό μας πλέον αναμενόμενο (!)— *η κηδεία της Νταϊάνα*


----------



## cougr (Apr 21, 2021)

Re: της *βασιλομήτωρ*

Μου θυμίζει τα "του Παντοκράτωρ" που κατακλύζουν τον γκούγκλη.


----------



## cougr (Apr 22, 2021)

Από εκπομπή ελλαδικού ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού:

Σύμφωνα με έρευνα, ο τύπος του αίματος μπορεί να επηρεάσει τις πιθανότητες θρόμβωσης....
....Τα άτομα με αίμα τύπου μηδέν  έχουν λιγότερες πιθανότητες να εμφανίσουν θρόμβωση.

Κι αναρωτιέμαι, μήπως άραγε, αυτά τα άτομα έπασχαν, ενδεχομένως, από κάποιας μορφής θανάσιμης αιμορραγίας


----------



## cougr (May 1, 2021)

[...] της φιλοσοφίας του Ταό, κύριος εκπρόσωπος της οποίας υπήρξε ο Λάο Τσε, Ιάπωνας  αυτοκρατορικός αρχειοφύλακας στο Λογιάνγκ της επαρχίας Χουάν, τον 6ο αιώνα π.Χ.

Ε! τι Ιάπωνας, τι Κινέζος;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 1, 2021)

«*Είμαστε τώρα ικανοποιημένοι που υπάρχει εύλογη βάση να υποψιαζόμαστε ότι ίσως διαπράχθηκε αδίκημα ή αδικήματα*», ανέφερε η εκλογική επιτροπή για τη χρηματοδότηση του διαμερίσματος στην Ντάουνινγκ Στριτ όπου διαμένει ο Τζόνσον. «Ως εκ τούτου θα συνεχίσουμε αυτή την εργασία ως επίσημη έρευνα για να διαπιστώσουμε εάν ισχύει αυτό». (_Η Καθημερινή_)

(Έμφαση δική μου.) Αν το έθεταν όντως έτσι, θα ακουγόταν σαν να μιλούσαν πολιτικοί αντίπαλοι του Τζόνσον που αποζητούσαν την πτώση του, και όχι η πολιτικά ουδέτερη Εκλογική Επιτροπή. Η πρώτη φράση στο πρωτότυπο είναι «We are now satisfied that there are reasonable grounds to suspect that an offence or offences may have occurred», και σημαίνει «Είμαστε πια πεπεισμένοι...»

Περισσότερα εδώ: *to be satisfied that...*


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 10, 2021)

Ξεκίνησα να διαβάσω τις _Είκοσι χιλιάδες λεύγες κάτω από τις θάλασσες_, εκδόσεις Ζαχαρόπουλου (τελευταία κάνω επιδρομή στη βιβλιοθήκη της κόρης μου). Και συναντώ στις πρώτες σελίδες ένα πλοίο με το όνομα _Κρίστομπαλ Κόλον _και ανατριχιάζω σαν να ξύνουν μαυροπίνακα με κιμωλία. Είναι πταίσμα, το ξέρω, ασήμαντο, αλλά έχω ευαισθησία στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ο Cristóbal Colón (που δεν είναι άλλος από τον Χριστόφορο Κολόμβο) στα ισπανικά γράφεται με τόνο και στις δύο λέξεις, προφέρεται Κριστόμπαλ Κολόν και δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με το κόλον. Ακόμη κι αν στη γαλλική έκδοση έγραφε Cristobal Colon (όπως βλέπω λόγου χάρη εδώ) και παρόλο που το πλοίο δεν ανήκε σε ισπανόφωνη εταιρεία, νομίζω ότι ένα ψαξιματάκι ήταν επιβεβλημένο.

Αλλά ίσως και να είμαι απλώς μια μίζερη γριά γκρινιάρα.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2021)

Μα κι αυτοί οι Γάλλοι να φάνε τους τόνους (από όλες τις εκδόσεις που είδα) λες και δεν ξέρουν από τόνους! Μπερδεύεται κανείς. Σκέψου να διαβάσεις εσύ κάπου «Χριστοφορος Κολομβος», δεν θα μπερδευτείς;


----------



## cougr (May 10, 2021)

Daniel Hannan (NI ). – Mr President, and so the European Union carries on acquiring one by one the attributes and *trappings* of nationality: a legal system, common external borders and now a common policy on who is allowed to cross those borders and settle within its territory. One by one, it has taken on all of the characteristics that international law recognises as definitive of statehood.

Κύριε Πρόεδρε, βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση συνεχίζει να αποκτά ένα προς ένα τα χαρακτηριστικά και τις* παγίδες (really?  ) *της ιθαγένειας: μια έννομη τάξη, κοινά εξωτερικά σύνορα και τώρα μια κοινή πολιτική


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 10, 2021)

Εμ έχει και παγίδες η ιθαγένεια!


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 10, 2021)

nickel said:


> Σκέψου να διαβάσεις εσύ κάπου «Χριστοφορος Κολομβος», δεν θα μπερδευτείς;


Νομίζω ότι με δουλεύεις, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 10, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ξεκίνησα να διαβάσω τις _Είκοσι χιλιάδες λεύγες κάτω από τις θάλασσες_, εκδόσεις Ζαχαρόπουλου....


Ωχ ωχ ωχ, βρήκα κι άλλο. Η έκφραση "Les canards eurent là une belle occasion de pondre des œufs de toute couleur" μεταφράστηκε κατά λέξη, ως "Δόθηκε έτσι η ευκαιρία στις πάπιες να γεννήσουν αβγά μ' όλα τα χρώματα." Όμως canard λέγεται επίσης η εφημερίδα και στα συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα, όπου αναφέρονται οι διάφορες ειδήσεις περί θαλασσίων τεράτων, η φράση θέλει να πει ότι οι εφημερίδες βρήκαν ευκαιρία να γράψουν ό,τι τους κατέβει - όπως εξηγείται και σε αυτό το νήμα συζήτησης.

Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν ν' αποδοθεί ως "Οι φυλλάδες βρήκαν λαμπρή ευκαιρία να γεννήσουν κάθε λογής τέρατα" ή "Οι εφημερίδες βρήκαν λαμπρή ευκαιρία να τερατολογήσουν περί τεράτων".

Να πω εδώ ότι δεν ήξερα την άλλη σημασία της λέξης canard, αλλά μου χτύπησε παράξενα αυτή η φράση στα ελληνικά. Δεν έβγαζε νόημα κι έτσι υποψιάστηκα ότι επρόκειτο για κάποια ιδιωματική έκφραση.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ωχ ωχ ωχ, βρήκα κι άλλο. Η έκφραση "Les canards eurent là une belle occasion de pondre des œufs de toute couleur" μεταφράστηκε κατά λέξη, ως "Δόθηκε έτσι η ευκαιρία στις πάπιες να γεννήσουν αβγά μ' όλα τα χρώματα." Όμως canard λέγεται επίσης η εφημερίδα και στα συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα, όπου αναφέρονται οι διάφορες ειδήσεις περί θαλασσίων τεράτων, η φράση θέλει να πει ότι οι εφημερίδες βρήκαν ευκαιρία να γράψουν ό,τι τους κατέβει - όπως εξηγείται και σε αυτό το νήμα συζήτησης.
> 
> Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν ν' αποδοθεί ως "Οι φυλλάδες βρήκαν λαμπρή ευκαιρία να γεννήσουν κάθε λογής τέρατα" ή "Οι εφημερίδες βρήκαν λαμπρή ευκαιρία να τερατολογήσουν περί τεράτων".
> 
> Να πω εδώ ότι δεν ήξερα την άλλη σημασία της λέξης canard, αλλά μου χτύπησε παράξενα αυτή η φράση στα ελληνικά. Δεν έβγαζε νόημα κι έτσι υποψιάστηκα ότι επρόκειτο για κάποια ιδιωματική έκφραση


Μ'έκανες κι εμένα να κοιτάξω την le canard enchaine και είναι τα λογοπαιγνια του τίτλου άπειρα, τελικά.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> μου χτύπησε παράξενα αυτή η φράση στα ελληνικά. Δεν έβγαζε νόημα κι έτσι υποψιάστηκα ότι επρόκειτο για κάποια ιδιωματική έκφραση.


Και για όσους βαριούνται να ψάξουν, παραθέτω ολόκληρη την παράγραφο μαζί με την αγγλική μετάφραση*, για να φανεί ότι πραγματικά δεν έχουν θέση οι πάπιες εκεί μέσα.
* Πάντα είναι χρήσιμο να έχουμε παραδίπλα και μια μετάφραση σε άλλη γλώσσα.

Partout dans les grands centres, le monstre devint à la mode ; on le chanta dans les cafés, on le bafoua dans les journaux, on le joua sur les théâtres. *Les canards eurent là une belle occasion de pondre des œufs de toute couleur.* On vit réapparaître dans les journaux — à court de copie — tous les êtres imaginaires et gigantesques, depuis la baleine blanche, le terrible « Moby Dick » des régions hyperboréennes, jusqu’au Kraken démesuré, dont les tentacules peuvent enlacer un bâtiment de cinq cents tonneaux et l’entraîner dans les abîmes de l’Océan. On reproduisit même les procès-verbaux des temps anciens les opinions d’Aristote et de Pline, qui admettaient l’existence de ces monstres, puis les récits norwégiens de l’évêque Pontoppidan, les relations de Paul Heggede, et enfin les rapports de M. Harrington, dont la bonne foi ne peut être soupçonnée, quand il affirme avoir vu, étant à bord du _Castillan_, en 1857, cet énorme serpent qui n’avait jamais fréquenté jusqu’alors que les mers de l’ancien _Constitutionnel_.​​In every big city the monster was the latest rage; they sang about it in the coffee houses, they ridiculed it in the newspapers, they dramatized it in the theaters. *The tabloids found it a fine opportunity for hatching all sorts of hoaxes.* In those newspapers short of copy, you saw the reappearance of every gigantic imaginary creature, from "Moby Dick," that dreadful white whale from the High Arctic regions, to the stupendous kraken whose tentacles could entwine a 500-ton craft and drag it into the ocean depths. They even reprinted reports from ancient times: the views of Aristotle and Pliny accepting the existence of such monsters, then the Norwegian stories of Bishop Pontoppidan, the narratives of Paul Egede, and finally the reports of Captain Harrington-- whose good faith is above suspicion--in which he claims he saw, while aboard the Castilian in 1857, one of those enormous serpents that, until then, had frequented only the seas of France's old extremist newspaper, The Constitutionalist.​2001 F. P. Walter translation donated to Project Gutenberg. ​


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2021)

Conservative preservation. Although I second that emotion.


----------



## cougr (May 13, 2021)

No conservatives, just radicals - free radicals with every cup - and a few antioxidants


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2021)

Αυτό το λάθος το είχα κάνει όταν ήμουνα φρέσκια στην Αγγλία, μετά απο ώρες πολιτικών και φιλοσοφικών συζητήσεων για το Συντηρητικό και το Εργατικό κόμμα με κάτι γείτονες στην εστία, και το μυαλό κόλλησε και δεν θυμόμουν τα συντηρητικά στις κονσέρβες και είπα conservatives και ακολούθησε τέτοιο γενικό γέλιο που δεν το ξαναέκανα το λάθος. 
_Ασχετο, αλλά θυμήθηκα ότι τα γλυκά κουταλιου τα λέμε conserves, να είχα τώρα ένα βίσινο, ενα περγαμόντο, ένα μελιτζανάκι, αντε ένα σταφύλι..._


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2021)

SBE said:


> _Ασχετο, αλλά θυμήθηκα ότι τα γλυκά κουταλιου τα λέμε conserves, να είχα τώρα ένα βίσινο, ενα περγαμόντο, ένα μελιτζανάκι, αντε ένα σταφύλι..._



Και τις μαρμελάδες, και conserves (whole fruit jams) και preserves. Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Βρετανοί.


----------



## Katsik35 (May 16, 2021)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το λάθος το είχα κάνει όταν ήμουνα φρέσκια στην Αγγλία, μετά απο ώρες πολιτικών και φιλοσοφικών συζητήσεων για το Συντηρητικό και το Εργατικό κόμμα με κάτι γείτονες στην εστία, και το μυαλό κόλλησε και δεν θυμόμουν τα συντηρητικά στις κονσέρβες και είπα conservatives και ακολούθησε τέτοιο γενικό γέλιο που δεν το ξαναέκανα το λάθος.
> _Ασχετο, αλλά θυμήθηκα ότι τα γλυκά κουταλιου τα λέμε conserves, να είχα τώρα ένα βίσινο, ενα περγαμόντο, ένα μελιτζανάκι, αντε ένα σταφύλι..._


Ανάλογο έπαθα κι εγώ όταν, αμερικανοσπουδαγμένος, έφτασα στη Γαλλία και αποκαλούσα τα συντηρητικά préservatifs. Γρήγορα όμως έμαθα ότι, στα γαλλικά, préservatifs είναι οι καπότες


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 16, 2021)

cougr said:


> Κύριε Πρόεδρε, βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση συνεχίζει να αποκτά ένα προς ένα τα χαρακτηριστικά και τις* παγίδες (really?  ) *της ιθαγένειας: μια έννομη τάξη, κοινά εξωτερικά σύνορα και τώρα μια κοινή πολιτική


Έχω δει μπλουζάκια με τη φράση «Don't grow up; it's a trap». Φαίνεται πως το επόμενο βήμα είναι το «Don't be born, it's a legal trap».


----------



## cougr (May 17, 2021)

Αυτά έχουν οι λεγόμενες παγίδες της μετάφρασης


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2021)

Katsik35 said:


> Ανάλογο έπαθα κι εγώ όταν, αμερικανοσπουδαγμένος, έφτασα στη Γαλλία και αποκαλούσα τα συντηρητικά préservatifs. Γρήγορα όμως έμαθα ότι, στα γαλλικά, préservatifs είναι οι καπότες


Λοιπον, αυτό το ήξερα οταν πηγα πρωτη φορά Γαλλία και δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ γιατί το ήξερα*. Υποθέτω θυμόμαστε αυτά που μας ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο. 

*(απο κανένα περιοδικό μάλλον)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 22, 2021)

Έχετε ακουστά τα *ΕΛΤΑ *ΘΑΝΑΣΙΜΑ ΑΜΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ;


----------



## Lexoplast (May 22, 2021)

Σε υπότιτλους αμερικανικής ταινίας διάβασα φοβερό κολπάκι για να σωθείτε αν τρακάρετε κι έχετε πιει:

«Άκου τι θα κάνεις. Να έχεις ένα μπουκαλάκι βότκα στο ντουλαπάκι του αυτοκινήτου. Όταν τρακάρεις, το πετάς με δύναμη κάτω. Ακριβώς μπροστά τους. Δεν θα μπορούν να αποδείξουν αν μέθυσες πριν ή μετά το ατύχημα.»

Αμέ! Πετάτε το μπουκάλι στην άσφαλτο σαν να είστε ο Γιώργος Αρμένης στο Βιετνάμ και σώζεστε.

_OK, here's what you do. You keep a small bottle of vodka in your glove compartment and, when you get in an accident, then slam that bottle of vodka, right in front of them. That way they can't prove whether you were drunk before or after the accident._


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 23, 2021)

"Αν σας στριμώξουν πολύ, χώνετε κι ένα στουπί στο μπουκάλι και το ανάβετε. Εγγυημένη επιτυχία."


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2021)

Και μετά συλλαμβάνεστε για επίθεση σε αστυνομικό με σπασμένο μπουκάλι.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 25, 2021)

Μόνο εγώ κατάλαβα ότι προσπαθούσε να πατήσει το χασίς με το φορτηγό; Μπορεί να του χάλασε η πρέσα, βρε αδερφέ!


----------



## cougr (May 27, 2021)

Από άρθρο ενός χειρουργού σχετικά με το σύνδρομο ευερέθιστου εντέρου:

Διαπίστωσαν ότι σε *ασθενείς με σύνδρομο του ευερέθιστου εντέρου*, η ανερχόμενη άνω και κάτω τελεία δεν χαλαρώνει τόσο πολύ ώστε να δημιουργηθεί χώρος για ένα γεύμα, όπως αυτό που κάνει το κόλον σε υγιείς ανθρώπους.

Δηλαδή, κατά τον καλό γιατρό το ανιόν κόλον δεν ανέρχεται σε τίποτα παραπάνω από ένα σημείο στίξης.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2021)

Για κοίτα που φτάνει ο άνθρωπος αναζητώντας αποδόσεις για το ascending!

Λυπάμαι, αλλά φαίνεται ότι ο γιατρός έριξε το αγγλικό άρθρο στον γκουγκλομεταφραστή και, παρότι γνωρίζει τα πάντα για το κόλον, εκείνο το σημείο τού ξέφυγε και το άφησε αδιόρθωτο!


----------



## cougr (May 27, 2021)

Έτσι φαίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2021)

Αφού διάβασα την καταπληκτική βιογραφία του Νίτσε (_I Am Dynamite_ της Sue Prideaux), είπα να πιάσω κάτι πιο ελαφρύ. Ελαφρύ μεν, αλλά σε καλά, προσεγμένα αγγλικά. Μέχρι που έπεσα πάνω σε ένα «...was the sole of discretion». Την παθαίνουν και οι Βρετανοί με τα ομόηχά τους. Για να το τεκμηριώσω, έψαξα στα βιβλία του Google. Δεν βρήκα το βιβλίο που διαβάζω, αλλά βρήκα πολλά άλλα θύματα του ομόηχου. 

*Είναι «soul of discretion» και όχι βέβαια «**sole of discretion**»!*


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2021)

At your sole discretion:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Jun 12, 2021)

Λάθος ή εσκεμμένο λάθος;









Nike Sneakers Face Recall as Company Spells Its Own Name Wrongly


The shoes pay tribute to the brand's namesake, the Greek Goddess of Victory, but Nike has spelled her name—and its own—wrongly.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## cougr (Jun 12, 2021)

Κι επειδή μία φωτογραφία ισούται με χίλιες λέξεις


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 12, 2021)

Ήθελα να 'ξερα τι είχαν στο κεφάλι τους αυτοί που το έκαναν. Αυτή η εκπληκτική ιδέα της "οπτικής αντιστοίχισης" αλφαβήτων έχει γεννήσει ουκ ολίγα τέρατα - από την περίφημη γκρήκλις προτομή του Θερβάντες στην Πάτρα, για την οποία ευθύνεται μάλιστα κοτζάμ πανεπιστήμιο της Ισπανίας, μέχρι το μπαρ УЦЯУ'С πριν χρόνια στη Θεσσαλονίκη, που με βασάνιζε όποτε το έβλεπα, μέχρι τη "γορα" της Yoplait. Και καλά να είναι κάποιος ιδιώτης που δεν ήξερε, δεν σκέφτηκε, δεν νοιάστηκε, δεν ρώτησε. Αλλά κοτζάμ εταιρεία; Που επενδύει στη δημόσια εικόνα της;

Δεν μπορεί να μην ήξεραν ρε παιδί μου, δεν μπορεί. Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι ότι όλοι αυτοί ξέρουν δεν το 'χουν και για τίποτα. Μπορεί να το θεωρούν τσαχπινιά, ξερωγώ.


----------



## cougr (Jun 12, 2021)

Θα έπρεπε να συμβουλευτούν τον Γιάννη. Στο κάτω κάτω τι τον πληρώνουν τόσα εκατομμύρια;


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> το μπαρ УЦЯУ'С πριν χρόνια στη Θεσσαλονίκη, που με βασάνιζε όποτε το έβλεπα, μέχρι τη "γορα" της Yoplait.


Δώσε, αν θέλεις, μια εξήγηση και για τα δύο, γιατί δεν τα έχω προλάβει.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι ότι όλοι αυτοί ξέρουν δεν το 'χουν και για τίποτα. Μπορεί να το θεωρούν τσαχπινιά, ξερωγώ.



Σίγουρο το 'χω αυτό. ΙΤ'ς ΑΛΛ ΓΡΣΣΚ ΤΘ ΔΕΜ.

Μερικά δείγματα, έτσι πρόχειρα:


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2021)

Μέσα στο παπουτσι ήταν σωστά γραμμένο, άρα εσκεμμένο. 
Λυπαμαι τον κακομοίτη που πήγαι για veni vidi vici και βγήκε κουρεμένος.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2021)

Μου θυμίζει παντως που μικρή είχα ένα μακώ Μπένεττον που είχε ένα αποσπασμα απο την οδύσσεια και στη γωνία το σήμα και τη λέξη βηνήττων. 
Τουλάχιστον αυτοί το είχαν πετύχει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 14, 2021)

Earion said:


> Δώσε, αν θέλεις, μια εξήγηση και για τα δύο, γιατί δεν τα έχω προλάβει.


Πριν από καμιά τριανταριά χρόνια στη Θεσσαλονίκη υπήρχε ένα μπαρ με την επιγραφή *УЦЯУ'С*, προφανώς προϊόν βουτιάς του ονόματος Γιούρι στην αγγλική γλώσσα και οπτικής αντιστοίχισης του λατινικού αλφαβήτου με το κυριλλικό. Είχα την ατυχία να ξέρω μέσες άκρες το κυριλλικό, χάρη σε κάτι φίλους Γιουγκοσλάβους κι ένα λεξικάκι που μου χάρισαν. Έτσι ήμουν καταδικασμένη να το διαβάζω πάντα "Ουτσγιάους".

Όσο για τη Γιοπλαί, μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2021)

Πάντως, αν κάνει κάτι να σταματήσει να φαίνεται σαν κάποιος να με φωνάζει (ΝΙΚΕ ΝΙΚΕ, ΕΙΣ’ ΕΔΩ;), εγώ δεν έχω αντίρρηση.


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2021)

Εντάξει, την υπόθεση Γιούρι την κατάλαβα. Με το Γιοπλαί αισθάνομαι εντελώς χαμένος....


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2021)

Earion said:


> Με το Γιοπλαί αισθάνομαι εντελώς χαμένος....











Yopa!, aussi gourmand que consistant - Yoplait


Naturellement riche en protéines et faible en matières grasses, Yopa! est incroyablement consistant ! Sa texture onctueuse vous comblera de plaisir.



www.yoplait.fr


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2021)

Σφήνα, από την επικαιρότητα. Για το (καταχρηστικό) *κ.κ.* βλέπε εδώ και εδώ.
Αλλά για τον «Αρχιεπίσκοπο Τυράννων», κάποιος πρέπει να μελετήσει τα ομόηχά του.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 14, 2021)

Earion said:


> Εντάξει, την υπόθεση Γιούρι την κατάλαβα. Με το Γιοπλαί αισθάνομαι εντελώς χαμένος....


Το κλειδί είναι στο κάτω δεξιά μέρος της φωτογραφίας: yopa => γορα...

...και κλαίω με τον αρχιεπίσκοπο Τυράννων.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2021)

nickel said:


> Σφήνα, από την επικαιρότητα. Για το (καταχρηστικό) *κ.κ.* βλέπε εδώ και εδώ.
> Αλλά για τον «Αρχιεπίσκοπο Τυράννων», κάποιος πρέπει να μελετήσει τα ομόηχά του.
> 
> View attachment 6902


Δηλαδή το ότι κάποιος νόμισε ότι ο εκπρόσωπος του Βατικανού στην Ελλάδα ονομάζεται Apostolic Nuncio (ο Αποστόλης ο Νούτσιος, ντε!), και όχι αρχιεπισκοπος Σάβιος Χονταιφάι, νουντσιος της αποστολικής νουντσιατούρας της Αθήνας (όπως το λέει ο ιστοτοπος των καθολικών της Ελλάδας), ή αν τους φαίνεται ότι δεν θα το καταλαβει ο μέσος αναγνώστης ας το πουν πρεσβεία της Αγίας Έδρας στην Αθήνα, όπως το λέει το ΥπΕξ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2021)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ανησυχήσω που οι τύραννοι έχουν οργανωθεί κατά τα εκκλησιαστικά πρότυπα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 15, 2021)

Στην έκθεση του ζωγράφου Χρήστου Μποκόρου στο Μουσείο Μπενάκη, που έχει γενικό θέμα το 1821, βλέπει κανείς την απόδοση του στίχου του Σολωμού:







Τι θα ταίριαζε, λέτε, εδώ: alone ή lonely;


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2021)

Πάντα το ερμήνευα ότι η δόξα περπατούσε μόνη, όχι με μοναξιά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2021)

Μια μετάφραση που βρήκα, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τίνος είναι:

Walking alone on the black 
Black ridge of Psara 
Glory looks upon the brave 
And on her head she wears a garland 
Plaited from the few blades of green 
Still growing on the desolate land.


Στων Ψαρών την ολόμαυρη ράχη
περπατώντας η Δόξα μονάχη
μελετά τα λαμπρά παλικάρια
και στην κόμη στεφάνι φορεί
γεναμένο από λίγα χορτάρια
που είχαν μείνει στην έρημη γη.


----------



## cougr (Jun 15, 2021)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η απόδοση θα πρέπει να είναι του Diskin Clay.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2021)

Σωστά. Ούτε που πήρα χαμπάρι ότι υπάρχει αυτό:


https://scholarship.tricolib.brynmawr.edu/bitstream/handle/10066/13914/Numbers39and40.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y


----------



## cougr (Jun 16, 2021)

cougr said:


> Κι επειδή μία φωτογραφία ισούται με χίλιες λέξεις


Ακούγεται ότι στην επόμενη έκδοση των παπουτσιών, στο πίσω μέρος του δεξιού παπουτσιού θα γράφει ΛΑΚΣ. Θα είναι ειδικά για τους κικ-μπόξερ.


----------



## Earion (Jun 23, 2021)

Το βρετανικό αντιτορπιλικό HMS Defender πραγματοποιούσε "*αθώο πέρασμα*" από χωρικά ύδατα της Ουκρανίας σύμφωνα με το διεθνές δίκαιο, υποστηρίζει το Λονδίνο, όταν δέχτηκε προειδοποιητικά πυρά από ρωσικό σκάφος.

Έτσι μεταφέρουν την είδηση τα ελληνικά μέσα ενημέρωσης (Τα Νέα, Το Βήμα, Σκάι, Πρώτο θέμα, Newsbeast). Τα αγγλόφωνα λένε ότι το σκάφος was conducting *innocent passage* through Ukrainian territorial waters. *Αβλαβής διέλευση* λέγεται αυτό (που μπορεί να μην είναι διόλου αθώα).


----------



## Marinos (Jun 23, 2021)

Να πεις και ότι δεν το ξέραμε από την επικαιρότητα τόσα χρόνια...


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 23, 2021)

Μιλάμε για διορθωτική πανωλεθρία
Ωσάν όλοι να έχουν αντλήσει από το ίδιο "μεταφρασμένο" κείμενο...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 24, 2021)

cougr said:


> Ακούγεται ότι στην επόμενη έκδοση των παπουτσιών, στο πίσω μέρος του δεξιού παπουτσιού θα γράφει ΛΑΚΣ. Θα είναι ειδικά για τους κικ-μπόξερ.


Κατουρήθηκα...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 29, 2021)

Η αθάνατη γραμματοσειρά Symbol μιλάει στις καρδιές μας και Βεψονδ.




(Στην εκπομπή τη ρωτάνε αν το τατουάζ πόνεσε. Μάλλον εγώ πόνεσα περισσότερο όταν το είδα.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 29, 2021)

Να υποθέσω ότι ακούει και Βεψονχέ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2021)

Πριν χαθείτε στις (λανθασμένες) πληροφορίες, ας θυμόμαστε το απολαυστικό τριβιδάκι: *Οι παναμάδες φτιάχνονται στο Εκουαδόρ*.

Συνέχεια τώρα: Η ιστορία από τοίχο του Facebook:

Μπήκα σήμερα σε γνωστό σάιτ σύγκρισης τιμών (δεν λέω όνομα για να μην θεωρηθεί ότι κάνω διαφήμιση) γιατί ήθελα να αγοράσω Panama Hat έτσι ώστε τώρα που πάω διακοπές, να μοιάζω με τον Robert Redford στο Great Gatsby.​Στο πρώτο κατάστημα που μπήκα, βρήκα την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία πως «η ιστορία του καπέλου ξεκινά το 1993 όταν ο πρόεδρος Ρούσβελτ το έλαβε ως δώρο από το Εκουαδόρ, στα εγκαίνια της διώρυγας του Παναμά»​​

​Λέω κάπου έχουν μπερδευτεί εδώ τα παιδιά, ας πάω στο επόμενο σάιτ. Το επόμενο σάιτ ίδια πληροφορία. ​Τώρα γίνεται ενδιαφέρον. Επόμενα 3-4 καταστήματα, κανείς δεν έχει προσέξει το λάθος. Σκέφτομαι ή έχουν πάρει την πληροφορία από τον εισαγωγέα και δεν την φίλτραραν ή αντιγράφει ο ένας τον άλλο.​Πραγματικά για να προωθηθεί αυτό το προϊόν από 5-6 διαφορετικά μαγαζιά, πρέπει να πέρασε από περισσότερους από 15-20 ανθρώπους.​Ούτε ένας δεν είπε:​1. Κάτσε ρε, το 1993 είναι πρόσφατη ημερομηνία, είναι δυνατόν να ήταν πρόεδρος ο Ρούζβελτ (δε χρειάζεται να γνωρίζει ότι υπήρξαν δύο διαφορετικοί πρόεδροι Ρούζβελτ, αμφότεροι προέδρευσαν πολύ πριν το ‘93). Αλλά και να μην ξέρεις πότε ήταν πρόεδροι (απόλυτα λογικό) σίγουρα το ‘93 θα ήταν πρόεδρος κάποιος που θυμάσαι. Ή ο Ρίγκαν ή ο Κλίντον και ο Μπους ο Πρεσβύτερος (που ήταν)​2. Κάτσε ρε, είναι δυνατόν η διώρυγα του Παναμά να φτιάχτηκε 10 χρόνια πριν; (Το ‘93 είναι 30 χρόνια πριν αλλά κακά τα ψέματα, όλοι έχουμε την αίσθηση πως είναι 10 χρόνια πριν)​3. Κάτσε ρε, αφού δεν έγινε το ‘93 η διώρυγα του Παναμά, μήπως είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος αλλά έγινε το 1893 και το εγκαινίασε ο Θίοντορ Ρούζβελτ ή έστω το 1933 και το εγκαινίασε ο FDR;​(Με γκουγκλ μερικών δευτερολέπτων βρίσκεις πως έγινε το ‘14 και την εγκαινίασε ο Woodrow Wilson. Η πληροφορία είναι παντελώς ανακριβής)​4. Κάτσε ρε, αφού εγκαινιάσθηκε η διώρυγα στον Παναμά, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΩΡΟ ΤΟ ΕΚΟΥΑΔΟΡ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΕΧΕΙ 1500 ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΝΑΜΑ;​Να μην τα πολυλογώ, το πήρα το καπέλο και τελικά μοιάζω με τον Νίκο Κοτζιά στην Συμφωνία των Πρεσπών​



__ https://www.facebook.com/ioannidisang/posts/10216607460253733


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2021)

Το πιο κάτω είναι από εδώ, και δεν έχω λόγια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 10, 2021)

Αυτός ο Αουρέλιο, ήρωας του Μάρκες είναι; Τα έγραψε αυτά και μετά έγινε Λούης, ο κύριος Διέτης... ή μήπως Διαίτης; 

Περιέργως η φωτό του Ραμσή είναι γνήσια... Απογοητεύτηκα όμως, περίμενα καμιά σέλφι αγκαλιά με τη Νεφερτίτη...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αυτός ο Αουρέλιο, ήρωας του Μάρκες είναι; Τα έγραψε αυτά και μετά έγινε Λούης, ο κύριος Διέτης... ή μήπως Διαίτης;
> 
> Περιέργως η φωτό του Ραμσή είναι γνήσια... Απογοητεύτηκα όμως, περίμενα καμιά σέλφι αγκαλιά με τη Νεφερτίτη...


Δείχνει να είναι μηχανική μετάφραση, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2021)

Είναι μνημείο ασυνέπειας η παράγραφος. Έχεις τους τίτλους (Φαραώ, Βασίλισσα, Τσάρο, Βασιλιά) με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, αλλά «αυτοκράτορα» με πεζό και μια εξτρά Queen. Και τα μεταγράφει λίγο πρωτότυπα, αλλά στη Mary δεν μπορούσε να εκφράσει προτίμηση.

Πάντως, ας είμαστε λίγο ευγνώμονες που δεν μας παραδίδει την εργασία του σε χειρόγραφο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 12, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> Δείχνει να είναι μηχανική μετάφραση, σωστά;


Πράγματι έτσι δείχνει, αλλά δεν είναι όλο το κείμενο έτσι. Μοιάζει να ενσωμάτωσε μια μηχανική μετάφραση σε κείμενο που έγραψε ο ίδιος, για κάποιον λόγο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2021)

Περισσότερα για μηχανική μετάφραση. Στο in.gr φύγανε οι όποιοι αμειβόμενοι (;) μεταφραστές και έμειναν οι μηχανές να κάνουν κουμάντο. Έτσι ο ενημερωτικός τόπος μετατράπηκε σε σατιρικό.

... μια επιτυχία που θεωρείται ευρέως ως ανάκαμψη από την αποτυχημένη αποτυχία του να μην προκριθεί στον τελευταίο κόσμο Φλιτζάνι....
Οι θαυμαστές γέμισαν την κεντρική πλατεία Duomo του Μιλάνου και τα αυτοκίνητα χτυπούσαν τα κέρατα τους στη Νάπολη. 
Η Ιταλία έχει ξυπνήσει από τον εφιάλτη της πανδημίας», δήλωσε ο οπαδός Gianluca Iannilli, 25 ετών, ο οποίος μελετά να είναι διερμηνέας στη Ρώμη.









Mamma Mia! Οι Ιταλοί στον έβδομο ουρανό για την κατάκτηση του Euro - Πανηγυρισμοί μέχρι πρωίας σε όλη τη χώρα [Εικόνες] | in.gr


Οι Ιταλοί χύθηκαν σε δρόμους και πλατείες σε τεράστιο αριθμό την Κυριακή καθώς η εθνική ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου νίκησε την Αγγλία για να κερδίσει το Euro 2020, γιορτάζοντας μια επιτυχία που θεωρείται ευρέως ως ανάκαμψη από την αποτυχημένη αποτυχία του να μην προκριθεί στον τελευταίο κόσμο Φλιτζάνι...




www.in.gr


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 12, 2021)

Να βάλουμε και το πρωτότυπο από όπου προέκυψαν τα εντόπια κέρατά μας τα τράγια









Italy erupts in celebration after Euro soccer triumph


Italians poured into streets and squares in massive numbers on Sunday as the national soccer team beat England to win Euro 2020, celebrating a success widely seen as a rebound from the heartbreak failure of not qualifying for the last World Cup.




www.reuters.com


----------



## antongoun (Jul 12, 2021)

nickel said:


> στον τελευταίο κόσμο Φλιτζάνι....





nickel said:


> και τα αυτοκίνητα χτυπούσαν τα κέρατα τους στη Νάπολη.



Γιατί δεν κλείνουν το μαγαζί και να πετάξουν τα κλειδιά;


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 12, 2021)

ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΕΞΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΗ

_Τα κέρατά μου χτύπησα_​_στο πάτωμα για σένα
και το φλιτζάνι έσπασα
και πάν’ όλα χαμένα_

_Και από τότε μελετώ_​_να είμαι διερμηνέας
του τελευταίου κόσμου σου
και μπαίγνιο της παρέας..._

​


----------



## Earion (Aug 2, 2021)

*Πολλά ζώα χάνουν τον δρόμο τους εξαιτίας της φωτορρύπανσης* (Καθημερινή 31.7.2021)

*Η «γαλακτική οδός»*

Τα σκαθάρια της Νότιας Αφρικής στην έρευνα των Ντάκε και Ουάραντ ακολουθούν τη «γαλακτική οδό», τη φωτεινή συγκέντρωση άστρων του γαλαξία μας, που μοιάζει να σχηματίζει τόξο στον γήινο νυχτερινό ουρανό

Ποια να είναι άραγε αυτή η «γαλακτική οδός»; Μήπως είναι ο πασίγνωστος Milky Way;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2021)

Θα το δεχόμουν εύκολα αν έδειχνε τη σύνδεση με το σχήμα που ακολουθούν τα σκαθάρια και με το λατινικό όνομα (Via lactea) από το οποίο προήλθε το αγγλικό Milky Way. Έτσι που είναι τώρα, μάλλον σαν κακομετάφραση δείχνει. Κάπως το σώζει το ότι είναι βαλμένο σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2021)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι προσπάθησε να εξηγήσει το "milky way", όχι ότι θεώρησε ότι έτσι λέγεται ο Γαλαξίας στα ελληνικά. Ίσως ήταν αποτυχημένη η προσπάθεια.

Σε προσωπικό μου παράδειγμα, ένας "επιμελητής"* υποτίτλων μού απαγόρευσε να εξηγήσω ότι η αγελάδα του Γκάλογουεϊ έχει όνομα που περιγράφει τη λευκή ζώνη που έχει στην πλάτη της -- με την παρατήρηση ότι δεν το λέμε στα ελληνικά. Μπορεί να μη χρειάστηκε να το πούμε αφού δεν έχουμε αυτήν την ποικιλία στη χώρα μας, αλλά δεν απαγορεύεται η περιγραφή. Αποφάνθηκε ότι η Galloway belted cow πρέπει να μεταφραστεί αγελάδα Γκάλογουεϊ -- χωρίς καμιά αναφορά στη ζώνη.

*Βάζω σε εισαγωγικά τον επιμελητή επειδή κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν άπειρος και ανεπαρκής για αυτή τη δουλειά.


----------



## anepipsogos (Aug 2, 2021)

Πάντως βλέπω να παίζει ως απόδοση και το "γαλακτική οδός"

Μεταξύ άλλων, εδώ από μια μεταπτυχιακή διπλωματική:
“Με τον όρο Γαλαξίας ή Γαλακτική οδός (Milky Way) αναφερόμαστε στον γαλαξία στον οποίο ανήκει η Γη και το Ηλιακό μας σύστημα.”
https://pergamos.lib.uoa.gr/uoa/dl/frontend/file/lib/default/data/1320717/theFile


----------



## cougr (Aug 3, 2021)

γαλαξιακός και γαλακτικός


Διάβασα πρόσφατα σε ένα βιβλίο: Ισως σε 100 χρόνια από σήμερα να είμαστε μια διαγαλακτική κοινωνία όπου θα αναθέτουμε διαδικασίες σε άλλους πλανήτες και σημείωσα το διαγαλακτική ως μεταφραστική κοτσάνα. Ισως όμως το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν διαβάζω επιστημονική φαντασία. Διότι γκουγκλίζοντας...




www.lexilogia.gr


----------



## antongoun (Aug 3, 2021)

_Τραγική _ασυνταξία...

Στο μεταξύ, η πυρκαγιά έχει προκαλέσει ήδη μεγάλες ζημιές, καθώς έχει καεί ένα παλιό σπίτι, κάποιες εγκαταστάσεις εκδηλώσεων και ένα στρατόπεδο με έξι καταδρομείς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2021)

Η Εστία έπαθε Τσίπρα...


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2021)

Πέφτει στα χέρια μου η ελληνική μετάφραση ενός ιταλικού βιβλίου: _Αντίο φαντάσματα_, της Νάντιας Τερρανόβα (Nadia Terranova). Η υπόθεση εκτυλίσσεται στην πόλη του ιταλικού Νότου που ιταλικά λέγεται Messina. Η πόλη έχει αρχαίο ελληνικό παρελθόν και όνομα, αυτό με το οποίο συνεχίζουμε να τη λέμε, Μεσσήνη (όμοιο ακριβώς με τη Μεσσήνη της Μεσσηνίας). Φαίνεται ότι στον εκδοτικό οίκο αποφάσισαν (ποιος ξέρει γιατί;*) να μη χρησιμοποιήσουν το ελληνικό όνομα για τη σύγχρονη πόλη. Θα μπορούσαν λοιπόν να την πουν (από τις αποδόσεις που συναντώ στο Διαδίκτυο) είτε Μεσίνα είτε Μεσσίνα. Τι διάλεξαν; *Μεσίνη*!

*Δεν ξέρω, υποψιάζομαι το λόγο, αλλά θα πήγαινε πολύ μακριά η κουβέντα.


----------



## anepipsogos (Aug 30, 2021)

Ψιλοπαίζει πάντως και η «Μεσίνη»:

https://books.google.gr/books?id=61...UQ6AEwAXoECAQQAg#v=onepage&q="Μεσίνη"&f=false

https://books.google.gr/books?id=61...UQ6AEwAXoECAQQAg#v=onepage&q="Μεσίνη"&f=false

https://books.google.gr/books?id=Ez...hUKEwiE_Zuj-9jyAhVOQvEDHXcDA9UQ6AEwBnoECAgQAg

https://books.google.gr/books?id=Lg...ChDoATABegQIAxAC#v=onepage&q="Μεσίνη"&f=false

https://books.google.gr/books?id=87...FBDoATABegQIAhAC#v=onepage&q="Μεσίνη"&f=false

https://books.google.gr/books?id=M5...PBDoATAFegQICBAC#v=onepage&q="Μεσίνη"&f=false


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 31, 2021)

*Και η νυν και η πρώην ντύθηκαν νυφούλες (wtf)*

Τα ινδονησιακά ΜΜΕ ανέφεραν πρόσφατα την περίεργη ιστορία ενός νεαρού άνδρα που κατέληξε να παντρευτεί τόσο την αρραβωνιαστικιά του όσο και την πρώην κοπέλα του ταυτόχρονα, αφού η τελευταία συνέτριψε τη γαμήλια τελετή του. [_e-daily_]

Θα περίμενε κανείς η συντριβή να ερχόταν αν δεν τα βρίσκανε μεταξύ τους οι δύο γυναίκες...


----------



## anepipsogos (Aug 31, 2021)

Πω ρε πράμα που σαλεύει...
Μόνο στην ιντερνετική έκδοση άραγε διαβάζουμε για τον "εμβόλιο πόλεμο" και για "επικεφαλής καύσωνα" και λοιπές ομορφιές;








Η γυναίκα που προσπαθεί να «δροσίσει» την Αθήνα | Moneyreview.gr


Την πιο ζεστή ημέρα στην Ελλάδα, όταν η θερμοκρασία στην Αθήνα έφθασε τους 44 βαθμούς Κελσίου και οι δασικές πυρκαγιές έπνιγαν την ατμόσφαιρα, η Ελένη Μυριβήλη σταμάτησε το άπλωμα μπουγάδας στην ταράστα της, πίσω από την Ακρόπολη, καθώς μετά βίας μπορούσε να αναπνεύσει εξαιτίας του καύσωνα.




www.moneyreview.gr


----------



## anepipsogos (Aug 31, 2021)

Η κεφαλή του καύσωνα, μπουγάδα είχε απλώσει
και στην _ταράστα_ της καυτά, τα ρέστα είχε δώσει

Απ’ τον εμβόλιο πόλεμο, είχα να δω γυναίκα
μαύρα τα άσπρα να φορά, με πήρανε για ψέκα

Πώς έτσι τα μπερδέψαμε, Καθημερνή και σκόλη;
ολημερίς ζημιώνουμε, ένας τον άλλον όλοι…


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 7, 2021)

Είπα να περάσει ένας μήνας πρώτα, μη με πείτε κι *εντελώς* αναίσθητο.

Βέβαια, ο δικηγόρος του διαβολάκου θα έλεγε ότι, αφού όταν αυξάνεται η ένταση λέμε «εντείνεται», γιατί κι όταν αυξάνεται η έκταση να μη λέμε «εκτείνεται». Ο δικηγόρος, όχι εγώ. Και κάποιος άλλος, ακόμα πιο σπαστικός, θα παρατηρούσε ότι, ούτως ή άλλως, το *μέτωπο* δεν επεκτείνεται, απλά προωθείται. Κάποιος άλλος, όχι εγώ.


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 7, 2021)

Lexoplast said:


> Βέβαια, ο δικηγόρος του διαβολάκου θα έλεγε ότι, αφού όταν αυξάνεται η ένταση λέμε «εντείνεται», γιατί κι όταν αυξάνεται η έκταση να μη λέμε «εκτείνεται». Ο δικηγόρος, όχι εγώ. Και κάποιος άλλος, ακόμα πιο σπαστικός, θα παρατηρούσε ότι, ούτως ή άλλως, το *μέτωπο* δεν επεκτείνεται, απλά προωθείται. Κάποιος άλλος, όχι εγώ.


Ίσως κάτι δεν κατάλαβα, ωστόσο "εκτείνεται" δεν σημαίνει απλώνεται/εξαπλώνεται;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 7, 2021)

Ως πρώτη σκέψη, θα έλεγα ότι η είδηση δεν είναι τόσο η κίνηση του μετώπου προς τα μπρος (κάτι που ούτως ή άλλως περιμένεις από μια φωτιά) όσο η διεύρυνση του μετώπου, στην οποία περίπτωση θα ταίριαζε ίσως και το «επεκτείνεται». Το σκέτο «εκτείνεται» όμως νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι το αντιλαμβάνονται (πια) ως στατικό «καταλαμβάνω αυτή την έκταση», χωρίς απαραίτητα να δείχνει τάση αυξητική.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 7, 2021)

Αυτό ακριβώς.

«Εκτείνεται» για περιγραφή σταθερού μεγέθους. Π.χ. «η χορδή ΑΒ εκτείνεται από το σημείο Α του κύκλου ως το σημείο Β».

«Επεκτείνεται» για αύξηση της έκτασης. Π.χ. «Από το γηροκομείο, η φωτιά επεκτάθηκε στη διπλανή πολυκατοικία.»


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 7, 2021)

Στο λήμμα «εκτείνω», ο Δημητράκος αναφέρεται και στο μέσο «εκτείνομαι»: εξαπλούμαι, με παράδειγμα: «το πυρ εξετάθη καθ’ όλον τον συνοικισμόν».


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 10, 2021)

Από τα “απολεσθέντα” στα “αποτελεσθέντα” ένα κλικ δρόμος για τα ΝΕΑ και το in.gr..
Και δώστου ακολουθεί το πλήθος...

"κατάθεση για τα αποτελεσθένα"
https://www.google.com/search?q="κα...LfqBA:1631259778506&filter=0&biw=1440&bih=747


ΥΓ. Κάποτε υπήρχε ένα επάγγελμα (διορθωτής) που πολύ το τίμησαν και μέσα από τις εφημερίδες. Τώρα, τι χαμπάρια μάστορα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> ΥΓ. Κάποτε υπήρχε ένα επάγγελμα (διορθωτής) που πολύ το τίμησαν και μέσα από τις εφημερίδες. Τώρα, τι χαμπάρια μάστορα;


Ο Κωνσταντίνος Ζούλας είχε γράψει κάτι σχετικά με το θέμα πριν από 10 χρόνια αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα τι συμβαίνει σήμερα που υποτίθεται ότι βγήκαμε από την κρίση και τα μνημόνια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2021)

Ελύτης και Λάνα ντελ Ρέι. Να ποιος συνδυασμός έλειπε από τη ζωή μας...









Το κανάλι της Βουλής βάζει ψεύτικο quote του Ελύτη και μας καίει τα μυαλά - Μικροπράγματα


Στη συνέντευξη του τραγουδιστή Μιχάλη Βιολάρη έγινε η πιο περίεργη, εξωφρενική γκάφα της τηλεοπτικής σεζόν!




mikropragmata.lifo.gr


----------



## cougr (Sep 13, 2021)

__





Bulling (cattle) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2021)

Αυτό παθαίνουμε όταν κάνουμε μη αντιστρέψιμες μεταγραφές.  





__





μπούλινγκ - Βικιλεξικό







el.wiktionary.org


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 13, 2021)

Είτε μπαγιάτικο είναι είτε πρόσφατο, εγώ το σφάζω...
"πρόσφατο επί σφαγή"








Παίκτρια ριάλιτι με κοκαΐνη – «Με εκμεταλλεύτηκαν και με παγίδεψαν» λέει ο ο σύντροφός της - ΤΑ ΝΕΑ


«Δεχόμουν απειλές για να τους εξοφλήσω και με έστειλαν σαν πρόσφατο επί σφαγή για να παραλάβω κάποια ποσότητα ενώ κάποιος από αυτούς που γνώριζαν την παράδοση με κατέδωσε για λόγους που εκείνος γνωρίζει»




www.tanea.gr


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 20, 2021)

Μάζεψα λίγα αλλά σοβαρά μεταφραστικά λάθη από βιβλίο που διάβασα πρόσφατα - το οποίο κατά τα άλλα ήταν πολύ καλομεταφρασμένο, γι' αυτό και μου έκαναν εντύπωση τα λάθη:
- Δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρει κανείς ότι ο Steven Colbert προφέρει το όνομά του γαλλοπρεπώς, Κολμπέρ, και όχι «Κόλμπερτ».
- Δύο απανωτά λάθη στην ίδια παράγραφο: «...ο πύραυλος AIM 120 εξαπολύει τη ρουκέτα του...» (οι πύραυλοι δεν κουβαλάνε χωριστές ρουκέτες για να ρίχνουν, προφανώς το πρωτότυπο έλεγε κάτι σαν fires its rocket) και παρακάτω «...στο λογισμικό mach 4, ο στόχος απέχει 15 δευτερόλεπτα» (όπου mach βέβαια είναι η ταχύτητα του ήχου, όχι κάποιο λογισμικό).
- Και το χειρότερο: «...ένας αμερικανός σερβιτόρος δέχεται την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση...» (προφανώς server!)


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 20, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> και παρακάτω «...στο λογισμικό mach 4, ο στόχος απέχει 15 δευτερόλεπτα» (όπου mach βέβαια είναι η ταχύτητα του ήχου, όχι κάποιο λογισμικό).
> -


 Και τούτο δω τι πράμα είναι;





Newfangled Solutions Mach4







www.machsupport.com


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 20, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> - Δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρει κανείς ότι ο Steven Colbert προφέρει το όνομά του γαλλοπρεπώς, Κολμπέρ, και όχι «Κόλμπερτ».


Να πω την αλήθεια, ίσως να μην το διόρθωνα:

“ο παρουσιαστής Στίβεν Κολμπέρ (ή Κόουλμπερτ, με την εναλλακτική προφορά που τιμά τον πατέρα του)”

https://www.lifo.gr/now/media/i-politiki-psyhagogia-toy-stephen-colbert


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 20, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> Και τούτο δω τι πράμα είναι;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Είναι αυτό που μπέρδεψε τον μεταφραστή - δεν ήξερε τι σημαίνει mach, δεν κατάλαβε την απλούστατη πρόταση, μόνο έψαξε στο Google για mach4 και βρήκε αυτό το άσχετο πρόγραμμα λογισμικού.
Όσο για τον Colbert, δεν τον έχω ακούσει ποτέ να το προφέρει «Colbert» (παλιότερα μάλιστα είχε την εκπομπή The Colbert Report: «Κολμπέρ Ραπόρ»)


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 20, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> Είναι αυτό που μπέρδεψε τον μεταφραστή - δεν ήξερε τι σημαίνει mach, δεν κατάλαβε την απλούστατη πρόταση, μόνο έψαξε στο Google για mach4 και βρήκε αυτό το άσχετο πρόγραμμα λογισμικού.


Δίκιο έχεις!
Αρχικά νόμισα πως είναι κάποιο λογισμικό ενσωματωμένο. Παραμένοντας σε πυραυλικά αποκλειστικά συμφραζόμενα βρίσκει κανείς το σωστό...


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> Είναι αυτό που μπέρδεψε τον μεταφραστή - δεν ήξερε τι σημαίνει mach, δεν κατάλαβε την απλούστατη πρόταση, μόνο έψαξε στο Google για mach4 και βρήκε αυτό το άσχετο πρόγραμμα λογισμικού.
> Όσο για τον Colbert, δεν τον έχω ακούσει ποτέ να το προφέρει «Colbert» (παλιότερα μάλιστα είχε την εκπομπή The Colbert Report: «Κολμπέρ Ραπόρ»)


Αυτό το ραπορ είναι νεά προφορά; Εγώ ήξερα 
report /ɹɪˈpɔɹt/
rapport /ʁa.pɔʁ/


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 21, 2021)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το ραπορ είναι νεά προφορά; Εγώ ήξερα
> report /ɹɪˈpɔɹt/
> rapport /ʁa.pɔʁ/


Ναι, ήταν το αστείο του: πρόφερε το Report κάπως σαν το rapport, ώστε να ταιριάζει με το επώνυμό του


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 23, 2021)

nickel said:


> Ελύτης και Λάνα ντελ Ρέι. Να ποιος συνδυασμός έλειπε από τη ζωή μας...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ τώρα το είδα αυτό! Το κάψανε τελείως! Δεν είναι δυνατόν, δεν υπάρχουν! Κλαίω απ' τα γέλια!


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2021)

Ετοιμάζομαι για μια πολύ «διαφορετική» εμπειρία: ο Ρόουαν Άτκινσον παίζει ρόλο που δεν είναι κωμικός! Παίζει τον Μαιγκρέ στην καινούργια σειρά που προβάλλει η ΕΤ1 (και είναι υπερβολικά δύσκολο να τον συνηθίσω σε κάτι σοβαρό --περιμένω ανά πάσα στιγμή να το γυρίσει στην τρέλα και να ξελιγωθώ στο γέλιο). Στο μεταξύ (το περιβάλλον, θυμίζω, είναι γαλλικό) κάποιος αστυνόμος λέει ότι ένα συγκεκριμένο αυτοκίνητο κατευθυνόταν προς την *πον ντ' Οστερλίτς*. Ο υποτιτλιστής κατάλαβε το "πον" ως pond και μετέφρασε (σαν να ήταν αγγλική η λέξη) "Λίμνη του Αούστερλιτς". Όντως στο Αούστερλιτς είχε λίμνες, αλλά στο Παρίσι η πον του Αούστερλιτς είναι *pont*, δηλαδή γέφυρα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2021)

Έχει παίξει και σε άλλους μη κωμικούς ρόλους. Το συγκεκριμένο ξεκίνησα να το βλέπω αλλά δεν κατάφερα τελικά να το δω.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 24, 2021)

Είναι εξαιρετική η ερμηνεία του Άτκινσον, δεν σκέφτεσαι τους κωμικούς ρόλους μετά το πεντάλεπτο. Ειδικά το χτεσινό, που το είχα ξαναδεί, με εντυπωσίασε. Είναι πάρα καλός!
Γενικά είναι πολύ καλογυρισμένη σειρά, το μόνο που ενοχλεί κάπως είναι που μιλάν αγγλικά σε τόσο γαλλικό σκηνικό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 24, 2021)

Ναι, είναι ωραία σειρά. Την έχουν ξαναπροβάλει αλλά τη βλέπω με απόλαυση για άλλη μια φορά. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, αφού την παρακολουθούμε όλοι, να κάνουμε ένα Zoom με ποπ κορν;


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2021)

Το BBC είχε φτιάξει μια Μαντάμ Μποβαρύ πριν μερικά χρονια, οπότε δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που έχουμε αγγλικά σε γαλλικό σκηνικό. Δεν ξέρω γιατί το κάνουν, μάλλον γιατί αλλιώς το κοινό τους δεν θα είχε καμία επαφή με την ξένη λογοτεχνία.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 27, 2021)

_Φωτογραφία αυτούσια από ανάρτηση στο ΦΒ._


----------



## antongoun (Sep 27, 2021)

Το "προφανές αποτέλεσμα" πώς σας φαίνεται; Δε θα έπρεπε να είναι "εμφανές";


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2021)

«μασχαλιαία μαλλιά»; Τρίχες κατσαρές!


----------



## cougr (Oct 2, 2021)

Παράλληλα ο κ. Μητσοτάκης είπε ότι η Ελλάδα εξακολουθεί να εφαρμόζει μία στρατηγική ενεργούς φύλαξης των συνόρων της....(Protagon et al.)


----------



## cougr (Oct 2, 2021)

daeman said:


> «μασχαλιαία μαλλιά»; Τρίχες κατσαρές!


Θα συνιστούσα την επόμενη φορά να χρησιμοποιήσουν την κάτωθι εικόνα.
That would increase sales!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 6, 2021)

Ενδιαφέρουσα η είδηση, αλλά θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν έναν πιο εντυπωσιακό τίτλο, όπως «Ανακαλύφθηκαν υποδομές των Ατλαντίων στην Ιβηρική χερσόνησο, αποδεικνύοντας το προηγμένο τεχνολογικό τους επίπεδο»:

Σπήλαιο, σφραγισμένο με άμμο για περίπου 40.000 χρόνια, ανακαλύφθηκε στο Vanguard Cave στο Γιβραλτάρ και αποτελεί εύρημα το οποίο θα μπορούσε να αποκαλύψει περισσότερα για τους Νεάντερταλ που ζούσαν στην περιοχή, εκείνη την εποχή.

Δεδομένου ότι η άμμος που σφράγιζε τον θάλαμο ήταν 40.000 ετών και ότι ο θάλαμος ήταν ακόμη παλαιότερος, πρέπει να ανήκε σε Νεάντερταλ, που ζούσαν στην Ευρασία πριν από περίπου 200.000 με 40.000 χρόνια.

[...]

Κατά μήκος της επιφάνειάς του, οι ερευνητές βρήκαν κατάλοιπα λύγκα, ύαινας και γρύπα, καθώς και έναν μεγάλο σιδηρόδρομο.

Είπα ότι θα αποδόθηκε λάθος κάποιο πτηνό της οικογένειας των ραλλίδων (αγγλιστί _rail_), αλλά δεν μοιάζει να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Το ίδιο ακριβώς άρθρο, με το ίδιο λάθος και χωρίς πηγές, το βρίσκω σε τουλάχιστον δύο ακόμα ιστοτόπους, καθώς και στα αγγλικά εδώ, που δίνει ως πηγή στην πρώτη σειρά τον εντελώς άσχετο ιστότοπο sky.gr και στην τελευταία σειρά το Live Science. Πιθανότερη πηγή το αδελφάκι της _Καθημερινής_, ο Σκάι (skai.gr), όπου υπάρχει όντως άρθρο που παραθέτει ως πηγή το Live Science (με σύνδεσμο αυτή τη φορά) αλλά δεν γράφει τίποτα για σιδηρόδρομο:

Κατά μήκος της επιφάνειάς του, οι ερευνητές βρήκαν κατάλοιπα λύγκα, ύαινας και γρύπα, καθώς και ένα είδος θαλάσσιου σαλιγκαριού που πιθανότατα μεταφέρθηκε στον θάλαμο από έναν Νεάντερταλ, ανέφεραν οι αρχαιολόγοι σε ανακοίνωσή τους.

Αντίστοιχα, το πρωτότυπο αγγλόγλωσσο άρθρο κάνει λόγο για «large whelk».

Αρχίζω ν' αναρωτιέμαι —μεταξύ σοβαρού κι αστείου— αν ο πρώτος μεταφραστής άφησε για το τέλος μια σχοινοτενή φράση σημειώνοντάς την ως «σιδηρόδρομο», την ξέχασε και τελικά τη διόρθωσε μετά την αρχική δημοσίευση, δίνοντας χρόνο στην αβλεψία ν' αναπαραχθεί από ανθρώπους που προφανώς δεν διάβασαν καν το άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2021)

Δείτε τι μου έδωσε το Google Translate (σε εικόνα γιατί αυτά τα πράγματα αλλάζουν). Αν κόψεις την πρόταση σε διαφορετικά μεγέθη, το whelk παίρνει διαφορετικές αποδόσεις: εκτός από _σιδηρόδρομος_, γίνεται _καροτσάκι_ και _ρόδα_. Πρόκειται για την αστείρευτη γοητεία της μηχανικής μετάφρασης...


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2021)

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο γρύπας είναι φανταστικό ζώο, όπως η χίμαιρα.,


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2021)

*Γύπας* είναι, αλλά, επειδή στα αγγλικά λέει griffon vulture, έγινε _γρύπας_. Και _γρύπας γρύπας_ (κάτι σαν _καρέτα καρέτα_) στη μηχανική μετάφραση.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 6, 2021)

Το προσπέρασα αυτό, τυφλωμένος από τη λάμψη του άλλου μαργαριταριού. Αλλά ναι, ο _Gyps fulvus_ βλέπω να αποδίδεται ως «όρνιο» (_Γυψ ο πυρρόχρους_). Θα περίμενα το _γύπας_ να είναι πιο ειδική ονομασία από το _όρνιο_, που στην καθομιλουμένη θυμάμαι ότι αναφέρεται σε διάφορα πτωματοφάγα, αλλά φαίνεται πως ισχύει το αντίθετο.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 7, 2021)

"If everything you’ve shown us is true…”
“True? Of course it’s true.”
“…then we don’t stand a whelk’s chance in a supernova.”
“A what?” said Arthur sharply again. He had been following the conversation doggedly up to this point, and was keen not to lose the thread now.
“A whelk’s chance in a supernova,” repeated Ford without losing momentum. “The…”
“What’s a whelk got to do with a supernova?” said Arthur.
“It doesn’t,” said Ford levelly, “stand a chance in one.”


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το προσπέρασα αυτό, τυφλωμένος από τη λάμψη του άλλου μαργαριταριού. Αλλά ναι, ο _Gyps fulvus_ βλέπω να αποδίδεται ως «όρνιο» (_Γυψ ο πυρρόχρους_). Θα περίμενα το _γύπας_ να είναι πιο ειδική ονομασία από το _όρνιο_, που στην καθομιλουμένη θυμάμαι ότι αναφέρεται σε διάφορα πτωματοφάγα, αλλά φαίνεται πως ισχύει το αντίθετο.


Για τη διάκριση _γύπας _vs _όρνεο_ βλ. κ.: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/yo...γκάφες-και-μικρολαθάκια.29/page-56#post-32807


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2021)

Οι περισσότεροι σχολιάζουν τη μετάφραση του balayage: το μεταφραστήρι δεν γνώριζε την τεχνική βαφής των μαλλιών (όπως δεν τη γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι άνδρες, μεταφραστές και μη), οπότε στράφηκε προς το γαλλικό λεξικό και την έκανε «σκούπισμα». Κανένας δεν είδα να σχολιάζει το πολύ πιο βασικό πρόβλημα: το προχειρογραμμένο κείμενο ξεχνά να βάλει ενωτικό στο επίθετο _sun-kissed_, με αποτέλεσμα το κείμενο να γίνεται εντελώς σουρεαλιστικό.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 8, 2021)

_Ήλιε φίλα το σκούπισμα
που ’καμα στα μαλλιά μου
πάτα μου κι ένα μπαλαγιάζ
να βρω τη γιατρειά μου

_


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2021)

Λέτε να αυτοτρολάρονται;


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 12, 2021)

nickel said:


> Λέτε να αυτοτρολάρονται;
> 
> View attachment 7023



Ε, όπως και να το κάνουμε, είναι πιο "χορταστικό" έτσι. Υπερεκχειλίζει η επιστημοσύνη


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2021)

https://tinyurl.com/ucesnrhw

Αειθαλή τα πλατάνια; Ναι, γι' αυτό τα φύλλα τους δεν πνίγουν τον τόπο κάθε φθινόπωρο.
Για την αστική πανίδα δεν ξέρω· χλωρίδα τη λέγαμε στο σχολείο.

Χαιρέτα μας τον πλάτανο
σα να μην τρέχει κάστανο
κι αν δεις και τη χλωρίδα
πες πως τη λεν πανίδα

Δεν ξέρω πού έγινε η πατάτα, στην πηγή ή στους καταγραφείς, αν και από το πλήθος των αναφορών, ίσως στην αρχική πηγή ή από κάποια πηγή με κοπιπάστα.

Πάντως η πατάτα είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα ζώα που φυτρώνουν στη θάλασσα.


----------



## cougr (Oct 12, 2021)

Πάντως υπάρχουν και πλάτανοι που είναι αειθαλείς.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2021)

cougr said:


> Πάντως υπάρχουν και πλάτανοι που είναι αειθαλείς.



Ναι, ο _Platanus kerii, _τροπικό δέντρο στη Νοτιοανατολική Ασία, και ο _Platanus orientalis var. Cretica, _ενδημικός στην Κρήτη με περίπου 50 φυτά σε όλο το νησί (χαρακτηριστικό άτομο του υποείδους, ο πλάτανος της Γόρτυνας).

Αλλά και τα δύο είδη θεωρούνται κάπως σαν ανωμαλίες στο γένος Platanus, ακριβώς επειδή είναι αειθαλή ενώ όλα τα άλλα φυλλοβόλα.
Και πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν στην Αθήνα γίνεται να φυτέψουν τέτοια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2021)

Μια από τις πιο απεχθείς γνώσεις, ήδη από τα σχολικά χρόνια, ήταν ποια δέντρα ήταν αειθαλή και ποια φυλλοβόλα. Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποια γλωσσική κωδικοποίηση — ας πούμε, τα δέντρα αρσενικού γένους να είναι αειθαλή και τα θηλυκού γένους φυλλοβόλα.
Δεν πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό μου να γίνω βοτανολόγος, γεωπόνος ή κηπουρός... Σε αντίθεση με έναν κολλητό μου φίλο, που έγινε επιτυχημένος γεωπόνος. 

Ευτυχώς, γνωρίζω καλά τη διαφορά της χλωρίδας από την πανίδα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 19, 2021)

Ελπίζω να μην καθιερωθεί αυτό...

*Κορωνοϊός: «Ρεζερβουάρ» παραγωγής νέων μεταλλάξεων τα παιδιά*

_Τα παιδιά μεταδίδουν και αποτελούν ρεζερβουάρ νέων μεταλλάξεων είπε η Μ. Θεοδωρίδου _

Δεν θα περίμενα να πει κανείς «ταμιευτήρας», αλλά μια χαρά δεν εξυπηρετεί η _δεξαμενή_ για το _reservoir_;


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2021)

Πριν την οργή του λαού βλέπω να έρχεται η οργή του δασκάλου!


----------



## anepipsogos (Nov 5, 2021)

nickel said:


> βλέπω να έρχεται η οργή του δασκάλου!


Κάποτε, πριν από την οργή του δασκάλου, ερχόταν η οργή του τυπογράφου...


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2021)

Στα αγγλικά, εντάξει, 42.195 km, δηλαδή σαράντα δύο και κάτι χιλιόμετρα:







Στα ελληνικά, decimal separator fail:





Your slip is showing, and it's kilometers long. 
Και στα 42.195 χλμ. δεν τρέχουμε μαραθώνιο, αλλά είμαστε πια σε υψηλή τροχιά (HEO).

* πάντα με την επιφύλαξη της φωτοσοπιάς, γιατί δεν το είδα με τα μάτια μου.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2021)

1. Fedora Dostoevskaya




2. ἅρμα, ἁρμόζω, ἁρμονία, ἁλωνίζω (άρα και ἁλωνάκι), ἁλιεία...




__ https://www.facebook.com/ilias.malevitis.7/posts/10226916337679866


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2021)

Έλα βρε, θηλυκό συμπεριληπτικό θα είναι! 
Όσο για το αλωνάκι, θα τους τελείωσαν οι δασείες... Παράξενο όμως, πώς δεν το έκαναν κόπι πέιστ από κάπου;


----------



## antongoun (Dec 15, 2021)

Από ό,τι φαίνεται η Ελλάδα τώρα πουλά F-35 στις ΗΠΑ...

Οι ΗΠΑ «στρώνουν» χαλί για την προμήθεια F-35 από την Ελλάδα


----------



## cougr (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2021)

What, they found the original source of the AIDS virus?


----------



## skol (Dec 21, 2021)

Στην εκδήλωση πήραν μέρος υβριδικά περίπου 70 πανεπιστημιακοί.
Μου φάνηκε λίγο αστεία αυτή η διατύπωση, και γίνεται πιο αστεία νομίζω στον ενικό: Πώς μπορείς να πάρεις μέρος υβριδικά σε μια εκδήλωση;


----------



## antongoun (Dec 21, 2021)

skol said:


> Πώς μπορείς να πάρεις μέρος υβριδικά σε μια εκδήλωση


Φτάνεις εκεί με υβριδικό αυτοκίνητο;
Φοράς αυτά τα παπούτσια;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 21, 2021)

Κάπως πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε πάντως αυτό το νεολογισμό, υβριδικό συνέδριο/συνάντηση/σύνοδος/συμπόσιο κλπ., γιατί φοβάμαι πως ήρθε για να μείνει.


----------



## skol (Dec 21, 2021)

Marinos said:


> Κάπως πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε πάντως αυτό το νεολογισμό, υβριδικό συνέδριο/συνάντηση/σύνοδος/συμπόσιο κλπ., γιατί φοβάμαι πως ήρθε για να μείνει.


Ναι, σίγουρα, το επίρρημα όμως μπορεί εύκολα να το αποφύγει κανείς: _Στην υβριδική εκδήλωση κλπ_
Σε μια εκδήλωση μπορείς να συμμετέχεις από μακριά ή από κοντά όχι όμως υβριδικά!


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 30, 2021)

Εμπλοκής των εμβουτίων εγκώμιον:

https://www.tanea.gr/2021/12/30/hea...kai-emvoliasmenous-poia-i-prostasia-ana-dosi/


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2021)

Αμάν, βρε παιδιά. Κάπου να κάνουμε τη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε coronavirus carriers και aircraft carriers!


----------



## skol (Jan 10, 2022)

Μπόλικους πόντους ακόμη χιόνι αναμένεται να πέσει στην περιοχή του Νιού Χάμσαϊρ με τις άγριες γαλοπούλες της περιοχής να φαίνεται να το διασκεδάζουν

Πέρα από όλα τα άλλα που έχει αυτή η πρόταση (ε όχι και τόνο στο Νιου!), μου πήρε κάποια ώρα να καταλάβω γιατί δεν μου κολλούσε καλά αυτός ο επιρρηματικός προσδιορισμός σε αιτιατική (μπόλικους πόντους). Τελικά κατάληξα ότι είναι το ρήμα, γιατί άλλο πέφτει χιόνι και άλλο ρίχνει χιόνι (γιατί το χιόνι πέφτει αλλά δεν ρίχνει!)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 10, 2022)

skol said:


> Τελικά κατάληξα ότι είναι το ρήμα, γιατί άλλο πέφτει χιόνι και άλλο ρίχνει χιόνι (γιατί το χιόνι πέφτει αλλά δεν ρίχνει!)


Θυμήθηκα σκηνή από όταν πήγαινα στο δημοτικό (ή να ήταν γυμνάσιο; ), και στην αυλή που κάναμε διάλειμμα έτρεχε κάποιος συμμαθητής από παιδί σε παιδί και ρωτούσε «η βροχή βρέχει ή τρέχει;» Οι περισσότεροι έκαναν μια προσπάθεια να διαλέξουν, αν και ήταν προφανές ότι τους μπέρδευε το ερώτημα. Έφτασε και σ' εμένα κάποια στιγμή, και του απάντησα ότι δεν είναι κανένα από τα δύο, επειδή η βροχή _πέφτει_ —δεν ήξερα τη φράση «ψευδές δίλημμα» για να του την πετάξω στα μούτρα— αλλά χωρίς καν να δείξει ότι το σκέφτεται, απλώς έσπευσε προς τον επόμενο, συνεχίζοντας την αυθόρμητη δημοσκόπησή του.


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2022)

https://popaganda.gr/newstrack/nekros-o-gios-tis-sinead-o-connor-dio-imeres-meta-tin-exafanisi-tou/ και αλλού.

Αναπαύσου εν ειρήνη, μετάφραση και επιμέλεια.


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2022)

skol said:


> Μπόλικους πόντους ακόμη χιόνι αναμένεται να πέσει στην περιοχή του Νιού Χάμσαϊρ με τις άγριες γαλοπούλες της περιοχής να φαίνεται να το διασκεδάζουν
> 
> Πέρα από όλα τα άλλα που έχει αυτή η πρόταση (ε όχι και τόνο στο Νιου!), μου πήρε κάποια ώρα να καταλάβω γιατί δεν μου κολλούσε καλά αυτός ο επιρρηματικός προσδιορισμός σε αιτιατική (μπόλικους πόντους). Τελικά κατάληξα ότι είναι το ρήμα, γιατί άλλο πέφτει χιόνι και άλλο ρίχνει χιόνι (γιατί το χιόνι πέφτει αλλά δεν ρίχνει!)



Ή το ρήμα (πέσει > ρίξει) ή η πτώση του ονοματικού συνόλου + τον αριθμό του ρήματος: *Μπόλικοι πόντοι* ακόμη χιόνι αναμένεται να *πέσουν*...

Αν και αφού ψειρίζουμε, το «ακόμη» θα το ήθελα μετά το «πέσουν».


----------



## cougr (Jan 11, 2022)

If you’re largely the same people, the old problems will resurface and your ability to deal with them won’t have changed. “You’re kind of flogging a dead horse if the problems that were there are still there and you’re trying to work with them and nothing is moving,” says Coker.

Εάν είμαστε σε μεγάλο βαθμό οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι, τα παλιά προβλήματα θα εμφανιστούν ξανά και η ικανότητά μας να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε δεν θα αλλάξει. «Είναι κάπως σαν το μαστίγωμα ενός νεκρού αλόγου, αν τα προβλήματα που υπήρχαν εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν[...]
(huffingtonpost.gr)


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2022)

cougr said:


> If you’re largely the same people, the old problems will resurface and your ability to deal with them won’t have changed. “You’re kind of flogging a dead horse if the problems that were there are still there and you’re trying to work with them and nothing is moving,” says Coker.
> 
> Εάν είμαστε σε μεγάλο βαθμό οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι, τα παλιά προβλήματα θα εμφανιστούν ξανά και η ικανότητά μας να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε δεν θα αλλάξει. «Είναι κάπως σαν το μαστίγωμα ενός νεκρού αλόγου, αν τα προβλήματα που υπήρχαν εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν[...]
> (huffingtonpost.gr)



_It ain’t no use_ in *floggin’ your dead horse*, babe
That horse I never knowed
An' it ain’t no use in floggin’ your dead horse, babe
You're on the dark side of the road
Still I wish there was somethin’ you would do or say
To try and make me change my mind and stay
You never did too much readin’ anyway
So do think twice, it’s not all right


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2022)

Κάποιος (για την ακρίβεια, κάποια) στο Protagon ανέλαβε την έντιμη προσπάθεια να μεταφέρει στα ελληνικά ένα άρθρο από τη βρετανική _Telegraph_ στο οποίο ο συγγραφέας ξελεπίζει λιγάκι τον μύθο του Γούντστοκ (*Γούντστοκ: η αλήθεια πίσω από τον μύθο*). Σωστό και απαραίτητο είναι να επισκεπτόμαστε με κριτική ματιά τους μύθους (όλους τους μύθους), αλλά όποιος το κάνει καλό είναι να έχει και επαρκείς γνώσεις του αντικειμένου. Το λέω γιατί μέσα στις άφθονες πληροφορίες γίνεται μνεία ενός επεισοδίου του οποίου πρωταγωνιστής ήταν ο Άμπι Χόφμαν, που η μεταφράστρια τον κάνει (από άγνοια ασφαλώς) γυναίκα.






Το ποιος ήταν και τι αντιπροσώπευε ο Άμπι Χόφμαν, τι σχέση είχε με τα Παιδιά των Λουλουδιών, τι ήταν η αντικουλτούρα και ποια η σημασία της ελάχιστους μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν πια τώρα στον Εικοστό Πρώτο. Μόνο κάποιοι σαν εμένα τα προσέχουν κάτι τέτοια...

(Σημειωτέον: το επεισόδιο δεν απαθανατίστηκε στις ταινίες, γιατί συνέβη σε μια στιγμή που οι εικονολήπτες άλλαζαν καρούλια, γι' αυτό και το συγκρότημα είχε σταματήσει να παίζει. Υπάρχει όμως ηχητικό υλικό).


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2022)

Earion said:


> Το ποιος ήταν και τι αντιπροσώπευε ο Άμπι Χόφμαν, τι σχέση είχε με τα Παιδιά των Λουλουδιών, τι ήταν η αντικουλτούρα και ποια η σημασία της ελάχιστους μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν πια τώρα στον Εικοστό Πρώτο. Μόνο κάποιοι σαν εμένα τα προσέχουν κάτι τέτοια...



Για όσους φρεσκάρουν τα μαθήματα ιστορίας από το σινεμά.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 24, 2022)

Και ήρθε ο Αστυνόμος Μαργαρίνης και επαλείφθηκε και πάει.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 27, 2022)

No comment... 

έκλεψαν ηλικιωμένη μαϊμού υπάλληλοι της ΔΕΗ​


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2022)

Ναι, πάει πακέτο με αυτό εδώ μέσα και το παλιότερο «Ενδελεχής έρευνα για την κακοποίηση 10χρονου από την Εισαγγελία Βόλου».

Κάποιοι υποψιάζονται ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι τιτλατζήδες δουλεύουν για την προσέλκυση επισκεπτών.


----------



## cougr (Feb 4, 2022)

He held racial superiority and eugenic views.
Είχε φυλετική υπεροχή και ευγενική άποψη.


----------



## Katsik35 (Feb 4, 2022)

Και βέβαια, εκτός από την ευγενική (sic) άποψη, είχε και άποψη περί φυλετικής υπεροχής, ΔΕΝ είχε φυλετική φυλετική υπεροχή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2022)

Katsik35 said:


> Και βέβαια, εκτός από την ευγενική (sic) άποψη, είχε και άποψη περί φυλετικής υπεροχής, ΔΕΝ είχε φυλετική φυλετική υπεροχή.


Μα πώς να έχεις ευγενική άποψη αν δεν έχεις ήδη φυλετική υπεροχή;


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2022)

Η είδηση μπορεί να είναι από το 2016 και η εικόνα πιθανότατα είναι φωτοσοπιά. Εγώ προσωπικά θα σχολίαζα το περίσσιο «Ν» στο άρθρο. Όπως και να 'χει, από το 2016, ό,τι και να σκλήραιναν, τώρα θα έχει μαλακώσει.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2022)

nickel said:


> Η είδηση μπορεί να είναι από το 2016 και η εικόνα πιθανότατα είναι φωτοσοπιά. Εγώ προσωπικά θα σχολίαζα το περίσσιο «Ν» στο άρθρο. Όπως και να 'χει, από το 2016, ό,τι και να σκλήραιναν, τώρα θα έχει μαλακώσει.




Φωτοσουπιά, όχι μια και δυο, αλλά πολλές φορές, με πολλούς κλάδους:













Το είχα πρωτοδεί πριν από αρκετά χρόνια (πάνω από δεκαετία τώρα) με αγρότες που «σκληραίνουν τη στύση τους» —που αν θυμάμαι καλά, ήταν αυθεντικό σουπεράκι από τηλεοπτικές ειδήσεις και είχε γίνει το σχετικό σούσουρο— ενώ στη συνέχεια το ξαναείδα αρκετές φορές, σε διαδικτυακές πηγές όμως. Φαίνεται πως άρεσε και επαναλαμβάνεται, φτιαχτό. Εγώ πάντως κρατώ ουδέτερη στύση.


----------



## cougr (Feb 6, 2022)

Στην εξέλιξη του καιρού κυρίως *Τετάρτη, Πέμπτη* και *Παρασκευή* έχουμε έλευση *θερμών εαρίων μαζών από την Αφρική* με αποτέλεσμα την άνοδο του υδραργύρου. 

Λέτε να διαβάζει Λεξιλογία ο συντάκτης;


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2022)

Γεωγραφία απ' τα Λιντλ. Τι Λωζάννη, τι Κοζάνη; Τι Έδεσσα, τι Μεσολόγγι;


----------



## cougr (Feb 15, 2022)

The extremist Republican congresswoman Marjorie Taylor Greene triggered a wave of viral jokes on Wednesday after ranting about the “gazpacho police” patrolling the Capitol building in Washington DC.

Greene was apparently mixing up the famously cold Spanish soup gazpacho with the Gestapo – the brutal Nazi-era secret police in Germany.








‘Gazpacho police’: Nazi gaffe lands Republican congresswoman in the soup


Marjorie Taylor Greene appears to confuse Hitler’s secret police with popular Spanish cold tomato soup




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Earion (Feb 20, 2022)

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι για το θέμα του *αντιπύρ *έχει συσταθεί ειδική ομάδα που θα εξετάσει το θεσμικό πλαίσιο, το οποίο θα καθορίζει επακριβώς πώς θα γίνεται.



Αντιπυρική περίοδος: Δασοκομάντος, εθελοντές και περισσότερα εναέρια μέσα στο σχεδιασμό της Πολιτικής Προστασίας



Καταρχήν είναι αντιπύρ ή αντίπυρ; Και κλίνεται· δεν κλίνεται;


----------



## cougr (Feb 21, 2022)

Earion said:


> Καταρχήν είναι αντιπύρ ή αντίπυρ; Και κλίνεται· δεν κλίνεται;


Αντίπυρ, του αντίπυρος
Από ένα φόρουμ...να δεις πώς λέγεται, α, ναι! Βλ.#152 ( και #151)
https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Πο...ορθογραφικές-απορίες.11035/page-8#post-288873


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 26, 2022)

Το «αντιπύρ» δεν ακούγεται λίγο σαν φαρμακευτικό σκεύασμα κατά της καούρας;


----------



## cougr (Mar 2, 2022)

Ο Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης όμως είναι απτόητος. Με την παρέμβασή του από το βήμα της Βουλής στη Δικαιοσύνη δείχνει ότι δεν έχει κανέναν ενδοιασμό να οδηγήσει τη χώρα σε δύσβατους ατραπούς.

https://www.documentonews.gr/article/asevis-sti-dimokratia/


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 12, 2022)

Χρόνια στην Αθηνών/μαγκίτης κι αλανιάρης









Κακοκαιρία Φίλιππος: Χιόνια στην Αθηνών - Λαμίας – Προβλήματα στα Οινόφυτα


Βελτίωση παρουσιάζει η κατάσταση στην Εθνική Αθηνών – Λαμίας – Ελεύθερη είναι πλέον η κυκλοφορία των βαρέων οχημάτων




www.protothema.gr


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2022)

Στην ιστοσελίδα έφυγαν τα _χρόνια_ και ήρθαν τα _χιόνια_, αλλά ο πονηρός αντμίν κράτησε τεκμήριο...


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 13, 2022)

nickel said:


> Στην ιστοσελίδα έφυγαν τα _χρόνια_ και ήρθαν τα _χιόνια_, αλλά ο πονηρός αντμίν κράτησε τεκμήριο...
> 
> View attachment 7221


Ωραίος!
_Λιώσαν τα χρόνια, λιώσανε
κι εμείς δεν ανταμώσαμε_


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 15, 2022)

Τι απόγιναν οι διορθωτές;
Ναι…εκείνη η σπάνια ράτσα με την ακόμα σπανιότερη στόφα

Μακρόν: Θα συνεχίσω να μιλάω με τον Πούτιν, αν και είμαι ικανοποιημένος με τα αποτελέσματα​https://www.lifo.gr/now/world/makro...n-kai-eimai-ikanopoiimenos-me-ta-apotelesmata


Macron says he will continue talks with Putin despite not being ‘satisfied’ yet with results
https://www.politico.eu/article/macron-putin-talks-russia-ukraine-diplomacy/


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 17, 2022)

Να τι να μην πείτε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 17, 2022)

Εδώ ομολογώ δεν κατανόησα πού έγκειται το "λάθος": μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος (η μάνα μας, ο πατέρας μας κ.ο.κ) να φεύγει από τη ζωή, αλλά το παράδειγμά του να παραμένει ενεργό και ζωντανό και να μας εμπνέει.
Δηλ. ο άνθρωπός "μας" μπορεί να πέθανε, αλλά το παράδειγμά του θα ζει εσαεί εντός μας.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 18, 2022)

Κι εμένα αρχικά δε μου έκανε εντύπωση, αλλά πράγματι βλέπω ότι τουλάχιστον στη φράση "ζωντανό παράδειγμα" χρησιμοποιείται μόνο με την έννοια ότι το όποιο παράδειγμα είναι σύγχρονο με εμάς, κυριολεκτικά ζωντανό μπροστά μας. 

π.χ.
Τα παιδιά διδάσκονται όχι από τις υποδείξεις και τις συμβουλές, αλλά από το _ζωντανό παράδειγμά_ μας, από εμάς τους ίδιους.

Αλλά η λέξη "ζωντανός" χρησιμοποιείται τόσες φορές μεταφορικά σε παρόμοια περιβάλλοντα ("ζωντανή μνήμη", "ζωντανή ανάμνηση") που δεν είναι δύσκολο, νομίζω, να ξεφύγει κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## cougr (Mar 18, 2022)

antongoun said:


> αλλά πράγματι βλέπω ότι τουλάχιστον στη φράση "ζωντανό παράδειγμα" χρησιμοποιείται μόνο με την έννοια ότι το όποιο παράδειγμα είναι σύγχρονο με εμάς, κυριολεκτικά ζωντανό μπροστά μας.


Εκτός αν προηγείται η λέξη "υπήρξε".


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 29, 2022)

Αν, ας πούμε, κάποιος έχει φάει τρελό κόλλημα μ' ένα διαμέρισμα και δεν μπορεί να το αποχωριστεί; Πώς θα προχωρήσει η μεταβίβαση; Άντε να βρεις ψυχολόγο. Κι αν έχει κολλήσει μια πόρτα και δεν μπορεί να μπει ο μηχανικός να κάνει έλεγχο; Είναι πολλά τα κολλήματα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 8, 2022)

ΕΡΤ3, Απίθανα ταξίδια με τρένο, επεισόδιο «Αυστρία». Ακριβώς στα 4 λεπτά, ο αφηγητής λέει «_En Autriche, la neige et la montagne n’ont jamais fait peur aux trains_.» και ο υπότιτλος γράφει: «Στην Αυστρία, το χιόνι και τα βουνά δε φοβούνται τα τρένα.»

Πέρα από μερικά τέτοια στη μετάφραση από τα Γαλλικά, η μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση ήταν τα Γερμανικά. Αν είστε γερμανομαθής και δε σας φοβίζει η αυστριακή προφορά, δείτε το και θα διαπιστώσετε ότι σε πάρα πολλά σημεία οι υπότιτλοι είναι σαν κάποιος που δεν καταλάβαινε τι λένε να προσπαθούσε να μαντέψει και να έβαζε απλά αληθοφανείς ατάκες.

Για τα συγχαρητήρια, οι υπότιτλοι είναι της «Pixelwave*Ο.Ε.», με έδρα το Ελληνικό. €1,45 ανά λεπτό, λένε οι πηγές μου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 9, 2022)

Αυτό άντε πες ότι ήταν ένα σαρδάμ, αλλά γενικά έχει λάθη. Δεν τα σημείωσα, γιατί με έχει κουράσει πια το σπορ, αλλά με θυμάμαι να τα παρατηρώ.


----------



## skol (Apr 9, 2022)

Πώς σας φαίνεται ο παρακάτω υπότιτλος;
_Ζητούμενο η οικονομική κρίση στην ενέργεια_
Ζητούμενο είναι κάτι που (επι)ζητάμε, όχι κάτι που συζητάμε, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 10, 2022)

Χμμμ... θα το αναδιατύπωνα ως εξής:

_Ζητούμενο η ορθοέπεια εν μέσω οικονομικοενεργειακής κρίσης_


----------



## cougr (Apr 10, 2022)

Το ζητούμενο είναι η οικονομική (και πολιτική) σύνεση. 

Edit: ή λίγη ορθή οικονομική κρίση


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 11, 2022)

Και μετά το επεισόδιο της Αυστρίας, φτάσαμε και στη Δανία (στο 41:05). 

Ο παρουσιαστής βλέπει ότι ο κινητήρας του τρένου βρίσκεται μέσα στην καμπίνα του μηχανοδηγού και λέει: «Et c'est bien. S'il y a une petite panne, un petit problème, vous avez un accès facile.».

Υπότιτλος: _Είναι καλό. Αν είχαμε ένα πάνελ εδώ, θα είχαμε εύκολη πρόσβαση._

Όπως λέει κι ο Κότσιρας, «ρίχνω τον νου μου στο κενό, εκεί που panne τα τρένα.»


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2022)

Έχω προσέξει ότι δίπλα στον νεαρό που πληκτρολογεί τις λεζάντες του δελτίου ειδήσεων υπάρχει κάποιος συντάκτης που συνήθως σπεύδει να διορθώσει τα χοντρά λάθη που βγάζουν μάτι. Σήμερα είδα τις ειδήσεις με καθυστέρηση, σε βίντεο, και είχα την άνεση να καταγράψω την αλλαγή. Όπου ο νεαρός πληκτρολόγησε πρώτα «ΤΟΥ ΒΑΡΥ ΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ», όπως θεώρησε φυσιολογικό να κλίνεται το επίθετο. Χάρηκα — αλλά όχι για πολύ. «“Του βαρέος”, βρε στραβάδι!» φώναξε αυστηρά ο συντάκτης. Και ο νεαρός έσπευσε να το διορθώσει — γράφοντάς το σαν το λόγιο επίρρημα, βεβαίως βεβαίως.

Οι γραμματικές λένε:
ο βαρύς
του βαρέος & βαρύ & βαριού


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 20, 2022)

Στη γνωστή πια σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ, ο παρουσιαστής ρωτάει νεαρούς Κροάτες γιατί στη χώρα τους τα τρένα δεν έχουν πολλή πελατεία. Ένας απαντά: «Because here train is a bit old and slow and people, when they talk about the Croatian train line, they're like 'oh that's nothing,* that's rusty*.'»

Υπότιτλος: _Επειδή τα τρένα είναι λίγο αργά, πολλές φορές παλιά, κι οι Κροάτες συνήθως υποτιμούμε τα τρένα μας, *τα βρίσκουμε κάπως ρουστίκ*._


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 20, 2022)

Lexoplast said:


> Στη γνωστή πια σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ, ο παρουσιαστής ρωτάει νεαρούς Κροάτες γιατί στη χώρα τους τα τρένα δεν έχουν πολλή πελατεία. Ένας απαντά: «Because here train is a bit old and slow and people, when they talk about the Croatian train line, they're like 'oh that's nothing,* that's rusty*.'»
> 
> Υπότιτλος: _Επειδή τα τρένα είναι λίγο αργά, πολλές φορές παλιά, κι οι Κροάτες συνήθως υποτιμούμε τα τρένα μας, *τα βρίσκουμε κάπως ρουστίκ*._


Αυτό βρομάει μετάφραση εξ ακοής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2022)

Σε εμένα θα απευθύνεται η παραίνεση, που δεν οδηγώ αλλά με οδηγούν...

(Σχετικό νήμα: *–είστε, –ήστε, –ίστε: Είστε ή δεν είστε του κλαμπ;*)

[Δεν θα σχολιάσω τα κεφαλαία αρχικά. Πολύ εγγλέζικο θα διαβάζουν οι γραφίστες εκεί...]


----------



## cougr (Apr 23, 2022)

Ευχαριστούμε που μας οδηγείτε στον σωστό δρόμο.


----------



## skol (Apr 24, 2022)

Η βιώσιμη, πράσινη μετακίνηση στην πόλη δεν επιφυλάσσεται και για τους ντόπιους-ντεκόρ στην τουριστική περιπλάνηση.

Το κακό δεν είναι ότι η πράσινη μετακίνηση δεν επιφυλάσσεται _για _τους ντόπιους (αν και μια επιφύλαξη γι'αυτούς ίσως είναι απαραίτητη) αλλά ότι δεν επιφυλάσσεται _στους _ντόπιους.
Τι λέτε; Ισχύει αυτή η διάκριση (επιφυλάσσομαι για/σε) ή τσάμπα το ευφυολόγημα; (Αν κρίνω από τα ευρήματα στο γκουγκλ μάλλον δεν ισχύει)
Βέβαια το πιο απλό εδώ θα ήταν να αλλαχτεί το _επιφυλάσσεται _σε _προορίζεται_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2022)

skol said:


> Βέβαια το πιο απλό εδώ θα ήταν να αλλαχτεί το _επιφυλάσσεται _σε _προορίζεται_.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο συντάκτης σκεφτόταν το _προορίζεται_, γι' αυτό διάλεξε κι αυτή τη σύνταξη. Με το «επιφυλάσσεται... για» όχι μόνο μας πάει στη διαφορετική ειδική σημασία του «επιφυλάσσομαι», αλλά πρώτα απ' όλα μάς κάνει να σκεφτούμε (κάνει εμένα τουλάχιστον να σκεφτώ) τη σημασία «φυλάω σαν έκπληξη, σαν κάτι που δεν το περιμένει ο άλλος». Πω πω μια βιώσιμη πράσινη μετακίνηση! Ποιος θα το 'λεγε!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2022)

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και κάποια άλλη λέξη που θα σημαίνει ότι "η πράσινη μετακίνηση δεν είναι για τα μούτρα σας, ντόπιοι". Την έχω στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου, αλλά δεν βγαίνει.


----------



## cougr (Apr 26, 2022)

Η επικεφαλίδα γράφει: Episodic pursuit in Thessaloniki. Προφανώς πρόκειται για απόδοση της σύμφρασης «επεισοδιακή καταδίωξη», ωστόσο, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως «eventful pursuit», ή ίσως και ως «dramatic pursuit» ή κάτι ανάλογο, πάντως όχι «episodic pursuit».


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2022)

H λέξη προφανώς πρέπει να προστεθεί στο νήμα με τις ψευδόφιλες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2022)

Πολύ νωρίς ξεκίνησαν οι γκάφες στη νέα περίοδο του κουίζ _Ποιος θέλει να γίνει εκατομμυριούχος_, στον ANT1 με παρουσιαστή τον Γρηγόρη Αρναούτογλου. Τελευταία ερώτηση του δεύτερου παιχνιδιού: Ποιος ηθοποιός δεν έπαιξε στην ταινία «Ο Νονός»;
Οι επιλογές για την απάντηση ήταν: Ο Αλ Πατσίνο - Ο Μάρλον Μπράντο - Ο Μελ Γκίμπσον - Ο Ρόμπερτ Ντε Νίρο.
Ναι, ήταν από τις πρώτες, τις εύκολες ερωτήσεις. Ο παίκτης έδωσε την προφανή και σίγουρη απάντηση: «Ο Μελ Γκίμπσον».

Όμως, αν θυμάστε, ο Ρόμπερτ Ντε Νίρο δεν έπαιξε στον _Νονό_. Έπαιξε στον _Νονό 2_. Άρα ήταν δύο οι σωστές απαντήσεις. Θα ήταν σωστή η ερώτηση αν έλεγε «στη σειρά ταινιών Ο Νονός».


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2022)

Όχι καλέ μου κύριε Βηματοδότη, Gepard στα γερμανικά δεν σημαίνει *γατοπόδαρος*, σημαίνει *γατόπαρδος*. Άλλ' αντ' άλλων.
Απ' όσο μπορώ να δω, γατόπαρδος και τσιτά είναι μάλλον το ίδιο ζώο, αλλά οφείλω να παραδεχτώ ότι οι ονομασίες των αιλουροειδών, επιστημονικές και λαϊκές είναι λιγάκι μπερδεμένες....


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2022)

Catching them young. Πρέπει να τα πιάνεις και να τα βαράς πριν γίνουν πολλά και μπουν σε λήμμα...
Το διάβασα σε φρεσκογραμμένο άρθρο:

Για να *διασκευαστούν *μάλιστα οι εντυπώσεις με τον αποκλεισμό της Τουρκίας από την άσκηση...

Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο του στην απεραντοσύνη του διαδικτύου!

Λοιπόν, τις εντυπώσεις δεν τις *_διασκευάζουμε_. Τις *διασκεδάζουμε *τις εντυπώσεις. Που δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνουμε τον κλόουν προς τέρψιν και αναψυχήν των, αλλά ότι εξαλείφουμε τις κακές εντυπώσεις, από την αρχική σημασία τού _(δια)σκεδάζω_: διαλύω, διασκορπίζω. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο διασκεδάζουμε τις υποψίες, τους δισταγμούς, τους φόβους, τις ανησυχίες. Όπως γράφει και το ΛΝΕΓ, από κάποια «διασκεδάζω τη θλίψη μου / την πλήξη μου» φτάσαμε στη νεότερη σημασία τού _διασκεδάζω_. Είναι, λέει, και μεταφραστικό δάνειο του γαλλικού _se diverter_, μόνο που πρέπει να το διορθώσουν σε _se divertir_.


----------



## cougr (May 3, 2022)

Διασκεδάζω, λοιπόν, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις = dispel, disperse.


----------



## pontios (May 5, 2022)

cougr said:


> Διασκεδάζω, λοιπόν, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις = dispel, disperse.


... ενώ στα Αγγλικά, "I won't entertain the fear of dying," "I won't entertain any suspicions" = you won't allow yourself to consider it as possible or as worth thinking about seriously.
You're more or less dispelling/banishing the idea/the thought, some negative thought, by "not entertaining it." (the opposite)


----------



## cougr (May 8, 2022)

A car park road sign showing the wrong translation in Welsh has been described "shameful". The words 'dim cofnod' has been used for no entry three times near an Aldi store in the Conwy town of Llandudno.

Although 'dim cofnod' does literally translate as 'no entry', the term is more often used for book-keeping and actually means 'no record' in Welsh. In the context of traffic however, the correct term would be 'dim mynediad'.








Car park's road sign Welsh translation error branded 'shameful'


Hundreds of people have responded to a post showing the error on Facebook, according to resident Nerys Hewitt




www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2022)

Έμαθα και μία ουαλέζικη λέξη, dim δηλαδή μη.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2022)

Έχω διάφορα ράμματα για τη γούνα του νέου Εκατομμυριούχου (κάποια στιγμή θα του ανοίξω δικό του νήμα), αλλά αυτό είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος: Οι χρονιές δεν είναι *ημερομηνίες*, είναι *χρονολογίες*.

(Το γεγονός ότι η παίκτρια χρειάστηκε δύο βοήθειες για να δώσει τη σωστή απάντηση είναι άλλη κουβέντα...)


----------



## Earion (May 13, 2022)

Με τον τρόπο που είναι διατυπωμένη η ερώτηση μόνο σαφής δεν είναι. Πώς ξέρουμε ότι δεν υπάρχουν μυθιστορήματα που να αναφέρονται στο 1992, στο 1996 ή στο 2004; Ρωτάω προτού καν γκουγκλίσω γιατί είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα βρω δεκάδες.
Βέβαια αυτό που εννοούσε είναι αν υπάρχει η χρονολογία στον *τίτλο *του μυθιστορήματος. Αλλά και πάλι....






Category:Fiction set in 1992 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Category:Fiction set in 1996 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Category:Fiction set in 2004 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2022)

Earion said:


> Βέβαια αυτό που εννοούσε είναι αν υπάρχει η χρονολογία στον *τίτλο *του μυθιστορήματος. Αλλά και πάλι....


Συχνά οι διατυπώσεις των ερωτήσεων δεν είναι αρκετά «σφιχτές», αλλά όσο δεν πρόκειται για νομικό έγγραφο...


----------



## cougr (May 14, 2022)

It gets worse:


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2022)

Με άλλα λόγια, η σωστή ερώτηση θα έπρεπε να είναι:
*Ποια από τις παρακάτω χρονολογίες είναι και τίτλος [δυστοπικού] μυθιστορήματος του Τζορτζ Όργουελ;*


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2022)

Alexandra said:


> Το in.gr το 'πιασε σωστά, το skai.gr την πάτησε.
> 
> in.gr: Η κατηγορία για τον οποία κρίθηκε ένοχος ο Πιστόριους μπορεί να *επισύρει ποινή* φυλάκισης μέχρι και 15 έτη.
> skai.gr: Ο διάσημος παραολυμπιονίκης κρίθηκε τελικά ένοχος για ανθρωποκτονία εξ αμελείας, που *επισείει ποινή *κάθειρξης μεταξύ πέντε και 15 ετών.
> ...



Έπεσα κι εγώ μόλις τώρα πάνω σε ένα «επέσειαν τη θανατική ποινή». Στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ το έχουν σε χωριστή σημασία με την απαραίτητη επισήμανση (καλού κακού, πρόσθεσα και αστεράκια στα παραδείγματα):

*3**)*​(στο γ΄ πρόσ.) (για ενέργεια συνήθως μεμπτή, παράνομη) (λόγω σύγχυσης προς το «επισύρω» εσφαλμένα χρησιμοποιείται το ρ. με αυτή τη σημ., πρέπει όμως να αποφεύγεται αυτή η χρήση)
Έχει ως συνέπεια
_αδίκημα που *επισείει την ποινή της ισόβιας κάθειρξης_| 
_Η ύβρις που διαπράττει ο τραγικός ήρωας *επισείει την τιμωρία από τους θεούς_
_Οι νεαροί Ισραηλινοί αψηφούν τον ενδεχόμενο φυλάκισης που *επισείει η ανυποταξία_


----------



## cougr (May 21, 2022)

Από το πασχαλινό μήνυμα κάποιου περιφερειάρχη:
«...Στην ιστορία έχουν καταγραφεί πολλές δύσκολοι περίοδοι»

Αν είχα ένα δολάριο για κάθε φορά που συναντούσα αυτό το λάθος...


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2022)

Ε, άμα είναι να τα λέμε όλα, κι εγώ άκουγα ένα ελληνικό ποντκαστ, κατά τα άλλα σοβαρό (εντάξει, οχι κουτσομπολίστικο) που αναφέρθηκαν μια δυο φορές στην αδικοχαμένη μάνα. Μόνο που η μάνα στην οποία αναφέρονταν ζει και βασιλέυει, το παιδί της έχασε και το αναζητεί. Δηλαδή δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα αν είναι χαροκαμένη. Τί άλλο μπορεί να νόμιζε ότι έλεγε ο εκφωνητής (οθντκ) που να τελειώνει σε -αμένη δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ.


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2022)

Χάσταγκ της ΕΠΟ για τον χθεσινό τελικό κυπέλλου:





Από τον επίσημο ιστότοπο της ΕΠΟ, σε ανακοίνωση για τον τελικό:

«Στην προημιτελική φάση κυριάρχησε το # No More, στα ημιτελικά το # AgainstViolence και το σύνθημα του τελικού είναι το # InFootballWeLove.

Το ποδόσφαιρο που αγαπάμε.

Το ποδόσφαιρο το οποίο θέλουμε να βλέπουμε και να είμαστε μέρος του.»

https://www.epo.gr/News.aspx?a_id=51381

In God we trust, in football we love, in translation we're lost.  
Τρανσαλάτα.


----------



## cougr (May 23, 2022)

Proper translation in football, we love to see that!


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2022)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρες. Τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _ενσκήπτω_ και _εγκύπτω_ την έχουμε δει και άλλες φορές. Ευκαιρία να προσθέσω και το πλαίσιο από το ΛΝΕΓ:
> 
> *εγκύπτω - ενσκήπτω.* Συχνά παρατηρείται το λάθος να συγχέονται οι δύο λέξεις, μολονότι δεν έχουν μεταξύ τους καμία ετυμολογική ή σημασιολογική συγγένεια. Το *εγκύπτω* (< εν + κύπτω «σκύβω») σημαίνει «σκύβω μέσα σε κάτι, μπαίνω μέσα» άρα «εξετάζω προσεκτικά, συστηματικά, με ενδιαφέρον». Το *ενσκήπτω* (< εν + σκήπτω «επιπίπτω, ορμώ») σημαίνει «ορμώ μέσα, εισορμώ εναντίον, επιτίθεμαι με σφοδρότητα». Η ομοηχία των δύο λέξεων είναι πιθανόν αυτή που προκαλεί τη σύγχυση.


Μια επανάληψη δεν βλάπτει. Γιατί σήμερα, μετά τη δήλωση της πρώην περιφερειάρχισσας Ρένας Δούρου με αφορμή την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου για τη φονική πλημμύρα στη Μάνδρα το 2017, γέμισε το διαδίκτυο με ένα ανύπαρκτο *_ενσκύψουν_.

[...] αντί να εργαλειοποιούν τις τραγωδίες για την εξόντωση των πολιτικών αντιπάλων, *τυμβωρυχόντας*, να *ενσκύψουν *στο πρόβλημα και να εξετάσουν *πως *θα αντιμετωπισθεί η επερχόμενη λαίλαπα των ακραίων καιρικών φαινομένων.​







Δούρου για Μάνδρα: Η απόφαση θα πρέπει να αποτελέσει σημείο αναφοράς προς όλους | Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ


«Όταν έχει συμβεί μια τραγωδία δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια ούτε στιγμιαίας χαράς ούτε προσωπικής δικαίωσης» αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η Ρένα Δούρου.




www.kathimerini.gr




Άλλα δύο ορθογραφικά έχει το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα, αλλά κανένας μα κανένας στις δεκάδες των δημοσιευμάτων δεν σκέφτηκε να αλλάξει το *_ενσκύψουν_ σε «*να εγκύψουν*» ή «*να σκύψουν*».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 17, 2022)

Μωρ' το βλέπω να μπαίνει καμιά ώρα και στα λεξικά, το ανύπαρκτο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μωρ' το βλέπω να μπαίνει καμιά ώρα και στα λεξικά, το ανύπαρκτο...


Πάνω από... τη σορό μου!


----------



## cougr (Jun 17, 2022)

Δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος αλλά υποθέτω ότι κάποιο λάθος έγινε εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2022)

cougr said:


> Δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος αλλά υποθέτω ότι κάποιο λάθος έγινε εδώ.



Λες;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 5, 2022)

ΕΡΤ3, τώρα: "Μπορεί να πέσει σε κόμμα."

Βάρδα μόνο μην πέσει σε τελεία.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 6, 2022)

_Πέφτεις σε κόμμα, πάρε μια γόμα
σβήσε την άνω και κάτω μου στιγμή
τελεία και παύλα, δεν είμαι σκλάβα
από τη στίξη σου δεν είδα προκοπή!_


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2022)

Methimaticians.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2022)

Έτσι όπως έχει καταντήσει η διδασκαλία των μαθηματικών σε μερικές χώρες θα νόμιζες ότι όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πρέπει να πηγαίνει στο κρυφό σχολειό


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 27, 2022)

Τους έστειλα σχετικό ηλεμήνυμα πριν από λίγες μέρες —κι ενώ το φεστιβάλ είναι σε πλήρη εξέλιξη— και με αγνόησαν πλήρως. Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν χρήσιμο ν' αρχίσω να ενημερώνω τους χορηγούς για την επικεφαλίδα κάτω από την οποία εμφανίζονται τα λογότυπά τους. Εκτός βέβαια κι αν συμφωνούν όλοι ότι είναι πιο εντυπωσιακή και τιμητική από το μαλλιαρό «μεγάλοι χορηγοί»…


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 27, 2022)

Μόνο σε αυτούς έστειλες;
Άμα κάνουμε μια δουλειά, να την κάνουμε σωστά...
Σε αυτούς εδώ ποιος θα στείλει δηλαδής;


"ΜΕΓΑ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΙ" - Google Suche


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2022)

Το Μega το κανάλι φταίει για όλα, μάλλον. Παλιότερα δεν εβαζε κάθε τόσο μια φωνή απ' το υπερπέραν να λέει Μέgα Χορηγοι; Ή το ονειρευτηκα;

Σκεφτόμουν ότι ο μεγαχορηγός είναι πιο πάνω απο τον κιλοχορηγό, αλλά πιο κάτω από τον γιγαχορηγό. 
Κι άμα πετάς λεφτά σε χορηγίες από δω κι από κει, τότε είσαι πεταχορηγός. 

Για όποιον αναρωτιέται αν παραμιλάω: πέτα= 10^15


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 1, 2022)

SBE said:


> Σκεφτόμουν ότι ο μεγαχορηγός είναι πιο πάνω απο τον κιλοχορηγό, αλλά πιο κάτω από τον γιγαχορηγό.


Αν βέβαια τ' αλλάξουμε σε «κοιλοχορηγός», «μεγαχορηγός» και «γιγαχορηγός», τότε μιλάμε για το μέγεθος όχι της χορηγίας αλλά των χορευτών.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 6, 2022)

Φέτος στο Μπόντρουμ έμαθα ότι η μελιτζάνα στα τουρκικά είναι «πατλιτζάν» (№ 4) και στα αγγλικά είναι «αβγοπλανήτης».

Νόστιμο πιάτο, σε κάθε περίπτωση!





(Ήθελα ούτως ή άλλως να το ανεβάσω, αλλά μου το θύμισε αυτό.)


----------



## cougr (Aug 6, 2022)

Και το "liver swerlling"....διερωτώμαι που το βρήκαν αυτό;


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2022)

cougr said:


> Και το "liver swerlling"....διερωτώμαι που το βρήκαν αυτό;


Ορθογραφικό, κάτι ανάμεσα σε swelling και swirling που μάλλον είχαν υπόψη (αν και από κάτω το πέτυχαν το κοτοσουβλάκι)
Ίσως θέλουν να πουν ότι το συκώτι στριφογυρίζει στα κάρβουνα, αφού είναι σουβλάκι.


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2022)

Κάλους Μάξιμους Νατουράλις


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Φέτος στο Μπόντρουμ έμαθα ότι η μελιτζάνα στα τουρκικά είναι «πατλιτζάν» (№ 4).


Από την (οθωμανική) τουρκική έχουμε και την ονομασία μπακλαζζάν κ.τ.π. σε σλαβικές γλώσσες:
*баклажан*: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/баклажан
*baklažán*: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/baklažán
*bakłażan*: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bakłażan
*μπακλαζάνα*: το ακούω από Πόντιους και Μικρασιάτες


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2022)

daeman said:


> Κάλους Μάξιμους Νατουράλις


Εμ, φυσικά και σε καθηλώνουν οι κάλλοι.


----------



## daeman (Aug 12, 2022)

–Πώς το λένε όταν φτιάχνουν τον δρόμο, ρε συ;
–Οδός υπό κατασκευή.
–Μα έχω δει και «δρόμος σε κατασκευή».
–Καλά, γράψε ό,τι σε φωτίσει...

Τούτο το δρόμο τον αποκάτω
τον αποκάτω, τον παρακάτω
τον μελετούσαν, τον κουβεντιάζαν
τον κουβεντιάζαν και τον εθάβαν


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2022)

""σημειωτέων" πως" OR ""σημειωτέων" ότι" - Google Suche



Λοιπόν, είναι πολλοί όσοι δεν έχουν μάθει ή καλοχωνέψει την καθαρεύουσα, οπότε, κάθε φορά που πιάνουν τα απολιθώματά της στη νεοελληνική γλώσσα, τους αλλάζουν τα φώτα κανονικά. Είδα σε γλωσσική ομάδα του Facebook ένα «**σημειωτέων*» (εύρημα στην Καθημερινή) και διαπιστώνω ότι είναι εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένο (13.400 γκουγκλιές!). Προφανώς ένα τελικό [ον] δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι γενική πληθυντικού σε όσους δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με το πανταχού παρόν ν της καθαρεύουσας. Κινδυνεύουν άραγε το _πρακτέον_, το _επιπλέον_, το _νέον_ και το _φρέον_;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2022)

nickel said:


> Είδα σε γλωσσική ομάδα του Facebook ένα «**σημειωτέων*» (εύρημα στην Καθημερινή) και διαπιστώνω ότι είναι εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένο (13.400 γκουγκλιές!).


Πάντα να ξεκινάς από τους ορθογράφους· αν δεν το προσθέσει εξαρχής κανείς το «σημειωτέον» στο κάστομ λεξικό του, θα το βρίσκει συνεχώς μπροστά του (κι είναι εύκολο ή να το ❝διορθώσει❞ από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα, ή να το προσθέσει στις αυτόματες διορθώσεις).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2022)

nickel said:


> Κινδυνεύουν άραγε το _πρακτέον_, το _*επιπλέον*_, το _νέον_ και το _φρέον_;


Ω, ναι! Ψάξε λίγο για "επιπλέων" και θα δεις. 

Από το σάιτ της Aegean μέχρι κάθε είδους διαδικτυακό μαγαζί. Και όλων ειδών τα λάθη. Επιπλέων αντί για επιπλέοντες, επιπλέων αντί για επιπλέον (επίθετο). Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές. 




 
https://www.aegeanhub.com/el/passenger-services-and-procedures/special-services/extra-seat/


----------



## skol (Aug 31, 2022)

η μεγαλύτερη αδυναμία των κυρώσεων είναι ότι το πλήρες ή μερικό εμπάργκο δεν επιβάλλεται από περισσότερες από 100 χώρες που αντιπροσωπεύουν το 40% του παγκόσμιου ΑΕΠ.

Τι καταλαβαίνετε; Δεν είναι περισσότερες από 100 αυτές που επιβάλλουν ή περισσότερες από 100 δεν επιβάλλουν;
Εγώ πολύ σπαζοκεφάλιασα και κατάληξα να βάλω στη θέση του «από περισσότερες» το «παρά»


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2022)

Περί επιπλεόντων αντικειμένων: φαίνεται ότι έκανε μεγάλη ζημιά η διαφήμιση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2022)

Όταν ξεφυλλίζω στην ταμπλέτα την ενημέρωση του Facebook, περνάνε από μπροστά μου, όπως γνωρίζουν όσοι χρησιμοποιούν τα ΜΚΔ, πολλές ενημερώσεις για ονόματα και φάτσες εντελώς άγνωστες. Κάπως έτσι διάβασα για την αγαπημένη παρουσιάστρια ΚΚ, που διανύει την *τρίτη δεκαετία της ζωής της* και είναι πιο όμορφη και πιο λαμπερή από ποτέ. Όμως, κάτι αυτό που μολόγαγε η φωτογραφία, κάτι η σχεδόν «απολογητική» διατύπωση (δηλαδή, σαν να έλεγε «μολονότι διανύει την τρίτη δεκαετία της ζωής της»), κάτι ψυλλιάστηκα και γκούγκλισα και είδα ότι η συμπαθής ΚΚ είναι (επισήμως) *37 ετών*. Που είναι μια υπέροχη ηλικία, αλλά ανήκει στην *τέταρτη δεκαετία της ζωής* μας — αν δεν αρχίζουμε το μέτρημα από το 11.

Συμβουλή: Αφήστε ήσυχες τις δεκαετίες, είναι σαν τους «ευάριθμους». Λες «ευάριθμοι» εννοώντας (σωστά) «λιγοστοί», καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος «πολλοί». Λες, όπως ο πολύς κόσμος «ευάριθμος» εννοώντας «πολλοί», καταλαβαίνει ο λόγιος «λίγοι». Λες «στην όγδοη δεκαετία του», νομίζει ο άλλος ότι μπορεί να είναι και 89. Λες «στην έβδομη δεκαετία του» για έναν εβδομηντάρη, σε κάνουν σχόλιο στη Λεξιλογία!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 8, 2022)

Α ναι, δοκιμασμένο αυτό. Αν κάποιος κλείσει τα τριάντα και γράψετε στην κάρτα κάποιαν αναφορά στην «τέταρτη δεκαετία της ζωής του», ως αντίδραση θα δείτε μάλλον υψωμένα φρύδια και σφιγμένα χείλη. Μην το κάνετε.


----------



## cougr (Sep 8, 2022)

nickel said:


> Συμβουλή: Αφήστε ήσυχες τις δεκαετίες, είναι σαν τους «ευάριθμους». Λες «ευάριθμοι» εννοώντας (σωστά) «λιγοστοί», καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος «πολλοί»....


Στην ίδια περίπου κατηγορία θα μπορούσε να ενταχθεί και το «επιτιμητικός», λέξη η οποία πιστεύω μπερδεύει πολλούς ομιλητές λόγω του ότι σημαίνει σχεδόν το αντίθετο από αυτό που υποδηλώνουν τα συνθετικά της.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2022)

cougr said:


> Στην ίδια περίπου κατηγορία θα μπορούσε να ενταχθεί και το «επιτιμητικός», λέξη η οποία πιστεύω μπερδεύει πολλούς ομιλητές λόγω του ότι σημαίνει σχεδόν το αντίθετο από αυτό που υποδηλώνουν τα συνθετικά της.


Νομίζω τέτοια λέξη είναι κυρίως ο *τιμητής *— περισσότερες ιδέες, εδώ: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Λέξεις-για-φιγούρα-και-για-τρικλοποδιές.561/


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2022)

Από την κάλυψη της ομιλίας στο Βελλίδειο σε ιστότοπο που δεν διαβάζω (ας όψεται ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης που το εντόπισα):

Μια εικόνα, χίλιες λέξεις… Εν αντιθέσει με το θερμό χειροκρότημα των στελεχών της Ν.Δ., μεταξύ των οποίων και ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς, ο Κώστας Καραμανλής σηκώθηκε όρθιος, αλλά δεν χειροκρότησε. Αντιθέτως, το *συνοφριασμένο* του πρόσωπο έδειχνε τόσο τη δυσαρέσκειά του όσο και την απόσταση που τον χωρίζει από τον Κυριάκο Μητσοτάκη.​​Λέξη φτιαγμένη από τις _συνοφρυωμένο_ και _συννεφιασμένο_, υποθέτω. Μπορούμε όμως να την κρατήσουμε για να περιγράφουμε το ύφος που κουβαλά μόνιμα ο Κώστας Καραμανλής από το 2009.


----------



## cougr (Sep 16, 2022)

Σε λαϊκό προσκύνημα η σωρός της Βασίλισσας Ελισάβετ​








Σε λαϊκό προσκύνημα η σωρός της Βασίλισσας Ελισάβετ


Η σορός της θα παραμείνει στο Γουεστμίνστερ Χολ, στο Λονδίνο για τέσσερις ημέρες μέχρι την κηδεία. Έχουν σχηματιστεί ουρές χιλιομέτρων. Λεωφορεία, τρένα αλλά και αεροπλάνα προσαρμόζουν το πρόγραμμά τους.




www.capital.gr





Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι κάπου θα το συναντούσα αυτές τις μέρες.


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2022)

Η _Καθημερινή_ στην κυριακάτικη έκδοσή της (18/9) μοίρασε και ένα τεύχος του περιοδικού _BBC History Magazine_ αφιερωμένο στη βασίλισσα. Πλούσιο σε πληροφορίες και εικόνες, και καθόλου αγιογραφικό, όπως θα περίμενε κανείς από το BBC. Περιέχει και μερικά στοιχεία ακραιφνώς βρετανικά, που πρέπει να εξηγηθούν για να καταλάβει ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης.

Παράδειγμα στη σελίδα 67, με φωτογραφία της βασίλισσας με στρατιωτική στολή να χαιρετά έφιππη, όπου διαβάζουμε τα εξής ελληνικά:

... μέχρι το 1986 η βασίλισσα φορούσε τη στολή των Σκωτσέζων Φρουρών για τη γιορτή "*Στρατεύοντας το χρώμα*".







Να στρατεύεται το χρώμα (ποιο χρώμα απ' ολα;) δεν έχω ξανακούσει, και απορώ τι κατάλαβαν και πώς το εννόησαν οι υπεύθυνοι της μετάφρασης.

Τι κρύβεται πίσω από τα ακατανόητα ελληνικά; Η μεγάλη τελετή *Trooping the Colour*, που αν ανοίξει κανείς τη *Βικιπαίδεια* μαθαίνει τι εστί, κι αν δεν μπορεί να το μεταφράσει στα ελληνικά (όπως λέει εδώ κάποιος απελπισμένος), καλύτερα νομίζω θα ήταν να το αφήσει γραμμένο στα αγγλικά.

Λοιπόν, η ετήσια αυτή τελετή της βρετανικής μοναρχίας, που είναι συνδεδεμένη με τον εορτασμό των γενεθλίων του βασιλιά, δεν είναι άλλο από την *Απονομή των Σημαιών στα Συντάγματα της Φρουράς*.

Colour βεβαίως, εκτός από το χρώμα, είναι και η σημαία. Να μη σταματάμε στην πρώτη σημασία...

Με λίγη μελέτη της ιστορίας μαθαίνει κανείς ότι κάτι τέτοιο έκανε ο Ναπολέων,






και στα καθ' ημάς κάτι παρόμοιο είχε στο νου του ο βασιλιάς Κωνσταντίνος όταν τον Μάιο του 1920, στο ταξίδι του στη Σμύρνη, παρασημοφορούσε τις σημαίες των ελληνικών συνταγμάτων.






(Υπεύθυνοι μετάφρασης: μεταφράστρια Κατερίνα Κολόκα, επιμελητής Κυριάκος Εμμανουηλίδης).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 20, 2022)

Earion said:


> ... μέχρι το 1986 η βασίλισσα φορούσε τη στολή των Σκωτσέζων Φρουρών για τη γιορτή "*Στρατεύοντας το χρώμα*".


Όλη η πρόταση είναι λάθος… Στη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία, που είναι από το 1985, η βασίλισσα φοράει τη στολή των Φρουρών Κόλντστριμ· το '86 φορούσε των Ουαλών Φρουρών, και το '84 των Γρεναδιέρων. Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, τόσο από το άρθρο στη Βικιπαίδεια όσο από μια γρήγορη έρευνα φωτογραφιών στο διαδίκτυο, φορούσε μεν στολή κάποιου από τα πέντε συντάγματα των Πεζών Φρουρών μέχρι το 1986, για όσα χρόνια δηλαδή συμμετείχε έφιππη στην τελετή, αλλά όχι πάντα συγκεκριμένου συντάγματος.



Earion said:


> Colour βεβαίως, εκτός από το χρώμα, είναι και η σημαία. Να μη σταματάμε στην πρώτη σημασία...


Ευκαιρία για σημείωμα. 



Earion said:


> Λοιπόν, η ετήσια αυτή τελετή της βρετανικής μοναρχίας, που είναι συνδεδεμένη με τον εορτασμό των γενεθλίων του βασιλιά, δεν είναι άλλο από την *Απονομή των Σημαιών στα Συντάγματα της Φρουράς*.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα συμφωνήσω… Αν και δεν έχω εντρυφήσει ιδιαίτερα στη σχετική τελετή, οι περιγραφές δεν κάνουν λόγο για απονομή νέας σημαίας στο σύνταγμα (κάτι που είθισται να συμβαίνει υπό άλλες συνθήκες), αλλά για έναν συνδυασμό α) επιθεώρησης της φρουράς, στρατιωτικών επιδείξεων και χαιρετισμού προς τον μονάρχη για τα (επίσημα) γενέθλιά του και β) του παλιού εθίμου να περνάει η σημαία από χέρι σε χέρι, ώστε να τη γνωρίσουν οι στρατιώτες και να μπορούν να την εντοπίζουν στο συχνά χαοτικό πεδίο της μάχης ως ζωτικό σημείο αναφοράς. Το ρήμα _troop_ εδώ ερμηνεύεται ως «carry», και το όνομα _Trooping the Colour_ θα μπορούσε ν' αποδοθεί ως «Περιφορά της Σημαίας» ή κάτι παρεμφερές.


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2022)

Συμφωνώ με την "Περιφορά της Σημαίας".
Γενικότερα πρόκειται για εορτασμό της σημαίας, πράγμα που μου θυμίζει ότι και στην Ελλάδα είχαμε (και έχουμε;) ημέρα Γιορτής της Σημαίας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2022)

trooping the colour > απόδοση τιμών στις σημαίες ;


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2022)

Όχι ακριβώς (κι ας έχω βάλει τον Κωνσταντίνο στη Σμύρνη να κάνει ακριβώς αυτό).
*Παρουσίαση *των σημαιών, ή *παρέλαση *των σημαιών ή, όπως πρότεινε ο Δούκας, *περιφορά *των σημαιών.
Στην ουσία το ζητούμενο είναι να μάθει ο κάθε στρατιώτης τη σημαία του και να την αναγνωρίζει, ώστε να στοιχηθεί πίσω από αυτήν στο πεδίο της μάχης.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 20, 2022)

Earion said:


> *Παρουσίαση *των σημαιών, ή *παρέλαση *των σημαιών ή, όπως πρότεινε ο Δούκας, *περιφορά *των σημαιών.
> Στην ουσία το ζητούμενο είναι να μάθει ο κάθε στρατιώτης τη σημαία του και να την αναγνωρίζει, ώστε να στοιχηθεί πίσω από αυτήν στο πεδίο της μάχης.


Ωραία ακούγονται όλα. Απλώς να τονίσω ότι πρόκειται για τη σημαία ενός συντάγματος μόνο (διαφορετικού κάθε χρονιά), οπότε ο ενικός στο «Trooping the Colour» δεν είναι τυχαίος. _Παρουσίαση/παρέλαση/περιφορά *της σημαίας*._

Εδώ έχει μια περιγραφή της εν λόγω φάσης της τελετής, με φωτογραφίες.





ΥΓ1: Στη Μαλαισία βλέπω ότι υπάρχει παρόμοια τελετή, όπου χρησιμοποιούν τον πληθυντικό: Trooping the Colours. Οι φωτογραφίες όντως δείχνουν πολλές σημαίες.

ΥΓ2: Νέα σημαία τελικά απονέμεται κάθε δέκα χρόνια, σύμφωνα μ' αυτό το άρθρο, που περιέχει κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες.

ΥΓ3: Τελικά κοιτούσα λάθος φωτογραφία για το 1986: η βασίλισσα φορούσε στολή των Σκώτων Φρουρών τότε. Το βασικό επιχείρημα εξακολουθεί να ισχύει όμως.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 20, 2022)

Earion said:


> […] πράγμα που μου θυμίζει ότι και στην Ελλάδα είχαμε (και έχουμε;) ημέρα Γιορτής της Σημαίας.


Βρισκόταν κάπου στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου αυτό, μάλλον επειδή έχω διαβάσει σχετικά· δυσκολεύομαι να θυμηθώ έστω μία περίσταση όπου να έχω ακούσει να μιλούν γι' αυτό τον εορτασμό. (Σε κάθε περίπτωση, στις 27 Οκτωβρίου έχει πολλά σημαιοστολισμένα σπίτια· απλώς ήξερα πάντα, και οι περισσότεροι μάλλον έτσι το σκέφτονται, ότι γίνεται ως προετοιμασία για την εθνική εορτή που ακολουθεί.)


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 20, 2022)

Earion said:


> και στην Ελλάδα είχαμε (και έχουμε;) ημέρα Γιορτής της Σημαίας.


Αν ακόμη έχουμε δεν ξέρω, αλλά βλέπω ότι ο Δροσίνης την καθιέρωσε στα σχολεία και εορταζόταν 14 Σεπτεμβρίου


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 20, 2022)

Για το troop the colour ας αντιγράψω από ένα κλασικό λεξικό (λέγε με nickel)
"αποδίδω τιμάς εις την σημαίαν, εις ειδικήν τελετήν ενώπιον των παρατεταγμένων ανδρών του συντάγματος"


----------



## cougr (Sep 23, 2022)

In days of yesteryear, change – real significant change, civilization-changing change, as opposed to, say, painting your living room or even most day-to-day inventions – was generally an isolated event, followed by a lull, and then superceded* by another event.

*Το σωστό = superseded









The Ten Pillars Of Holistically Changing Organizations


"Change is the law of life," said John Kennedy. "And those who look only to the past and present are certain to miss thefuture."




www.forbes.com


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2022)

Στα πρόσφατα ταξίδια μου ανά την Ελλάδα, τα ματάκια μου είδαν πράματα και θάματα, αλλά το παρακάτω κατεγράφη λόγω ειδίκευσης. Δεν θα είμαι όμως το ίδιο ψύχραιμος αν δω πουθενά «*επιμέλια κειμένων», εντάξει;


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 2, 2022)

nickel said:


> Στα πρόσφατα ταξίδια μου ανά την Ελλάδα, τα ματάκια μου είδαν πράματα και θάματα, αλλά το παρακάτω κατεγράφη λόγω ειδίκευσης. Δεν θα είμαι όμως το ίδιο ψύχραιμος αν δω πουθενά «*επιμέλια κειμένων», εντάξει;
> 
> View attachment 7416


 Μα είναι απλή η εξήγηση της εν λόγω ορθογραφικής επιλογής: αφού "γάμος" λέμε, άρα "στα μέλια" λέμε, οπότε μόνο "επιμέλια" κάνουμε κύριοι


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 2, 2022)

Ίσως κανονίζουν και ταξίδια για τον μήνα του επιμέλιτος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2022)

Εννοεί τα μέλια που επικαλύπτουν τους στολισμούς, εξ ού ο μήνας του μέλιτος.


----------



## Earion (Oct 7, 2022)

Το έξοχο αυτό εικονιστόρημα δηλώνει στη σελίδα τίτλου του:

Η ιστορία της Μήδειας, όπως αυτή αποτυπώνεται στο παρόν graphic novel, *εμπνεύστηκε *από τα ομώνυμα έργα του Ευριπίδη, του Σενέκα, του Jean Anouilh και του Heiner Müller


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2022)

Earion said:


> Το έξοχο αυτό εικονιστόρημα δηλώνει στη σελίδα τίτλου του:
> 
> Η ιστορία της Μήδειας, όπως αυτή αποτυπώνεται στο παρόν graphic novel, *εμπνεύστηκε *από τα ομώνυμα έργα του Ευριπίδη, του Σενέκα, του Jean Anouilh και του Heiner Müller


Δυστυχώς, πολύ συνηθισμένο λάθος πλέον και σε υποτίτλους.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 7, 2022)

Αυτά τα "εμπνεύστηκε" τα γράφουν γιατί δεν έχουν νιώσει στο πετσί τους τι εστί "τρομοκρατία" ανεπίψογου πάνω στη δουλειά

ΥΓ. Να πω κι ένα ανεκδοτολογικό. Από τους περίπου 40 μεταφραστές ποικίλων γλωσσών που είχα υπό την ευθύνη μου επί μια εξαετία, ακόμα σήμερα, όταν με συναντούν 5-6 από αυτούς, μού λένε: "τρέμαμε όταν χτυπούσε το τηλέφωνο..."
Μην παρεξηγηθώ: λελογισμένη "τρομοκρατία" και μόνο εκεί που πρέπει (τουτέστιν, μόνο αυτοί οι 5-6 "τρέμανε").


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2022)

anepipsogos said:


> Αυτά τα "εμπνεύστηκε" τα γράφουν γιατί δεν έχουν νιώσει στο πετσί τους τι εστί "τρομοκρατία" ανεπίψογου πάνω στη δουλειά
> 
> ΥΓ. Να πω κι ένα ανεκδοτολογικό. Από τους περίπου 40 μεταφραστές ποικίλων γλωσσών που είχα υπό την ευθύνη μου επί μια εξαετία, ακόμα σήμερα, όταν με συναντούν 5-6 από αυτούς, μού λένε: "τρέμαμε όταν χτυπούσε το τηλέφωνο..."
> Μην παρεξηγηθώ: λελογισμένη "τρομοκρατία" και μόνο εκεί που πρέπει (τουτέστιν, μόνο αυτοί οι 5-6 "τρέμανε").


Μη μου πεις ότι έβαζες τις φωνές.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 7, 2022)

Alexandra said:


> Μη μου πεις ότι έβαζες τις φωνές.


Μπα, το αντίθετο κατέληγε να συμβαίνει: η άλλη πλευρά εκνευριζόταν και σήκωνε τους τόνους.

Εγώ, επωμιζόμουν μεν έναν υπέρογκο κόπο, καθώς ανέτρεχα στο πρωτότυπο, ας ήταν π.χ. ακόμα και αλβανικά ή σέρβικα κλπ, για να καταδείξω ότι άλλα έλεγε το πρωτότυπο και άλλα μετέφραζαν. Ο μεγάλος αιφνιδιασμός ήταν ότι δεν περίμεναν πως εγώ θα μπορούσα να αποκτήσω πρόσβαση (με χίλια ιντερνετικά τεχνάσματα) στο περιεχόμενο του πρωτοτύπου τέτοια που να μπορώ να στηρίξω την παρέμβασή μου. Δηλ. μετέφραζα τα επίμαχα σημεία ο ίδιος, διασταύρωνα την άποψή μου και μετά χτύπαγε το τηλέφωνο. Μετά βέβαια τις πρώτες φορές που έγινε αυτό και συνειδητοποίησαν όλοι ότι αυτός ο παλαβός κάθεται και ψάχνει τα πρωτότυπα από όποια γλώσσα και να είναι, ε.... οπωσδήποτε επεδείκνυαν άλλη μέριμνα για τα μεταφράσματά τους. Δυστυχώς πάντως, κάποιοι ελάχιστοι (οι 5-6 που λέμε) έμειναν τόσο ανεξέλικτοι μέσα στην εξαετία όσο την πρώτη μέρα που είδα κείμενά τους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2022)

Earion said:


> Το έξοχο αυτό εικονιστόρημα δηλώνει στη σελίδα τίτλου του:
> 
> Η ιστορία της Μήδειας, όπως αυτή αποτυπώνεται στο παρόν graphic novel, *εμπνεύστηκε *από τα ομώνυμα έργα του Ευριπίδη, του Σενέκα, του Jean Anouilh και του Heiner Müller


Και φυσικά άμα δεν ξέρει κανένας τον Ανούιγ ή τα γαλλικά του πέρασαν και δεν κόλλησαν, θα μείνει με την απορία πώς προφέρεται αυτό το όνομα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2022)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω το πιο ωραίο της ημέρας είναι το λάθος της Guardian στον τίτλο του αφόρητα σαχλού άρθρου για τις ενδυματολογικές προτιμήσεις του Βαρουφάκη:
> 
> *Greek finance minister Yanis Varoufakis goes casual at number 10*
> http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/...-varoufakis-on-how-not-to-dress-for-a-meeting
> ...



Μια άλλη μικρή γκάφα στον Εκατομμυριούχο έδειξε ότι κι άλλοι αγνοούν ότι στο Λονδίνο, δυο πόρτες πιο κάτω από το 10 Downing Street, υπάρχει το 11 Downing Street, η επίσημη κατοικία του Υπουργού Οικονομικών.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 11, 2022)

Από το 9 έως το 12 έχουν επιβιώσει νούμερα… Αφού είναι δρόμος· μόνο ένα σπίτι θα έχει;!


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2022)

Κωρύκειο Άντρο στον Παρνασσό, ενώ στην Αράχωβα το ανδροπρεπές Κωρύκειο «**Άνδρο»:





κώρυκας με αέρα κοπανιστό


----------



## Marinos (Oct 15, 2022)

Μπορεί να είναι το Κωρύκειο της Άνδρου


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2022)

Ε αφού βάζουμε πινακίδες, ας βάλουμε κι εδώ την οδό Θερμοπηλών. Εύγε στον δήμο Κηφισιάς.
Ευτυχώς, είναι ακριβώς δίπλα στο νοσοκομείο ΚΑΤ, όπου μπορείτε να καταφύγετε αμέσως μετά τον νταμπλά.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 17, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ευτυχώς, είναι ακριβώς δίπλα στο νοσοκομείο ΚΑΤ […]


Είπα κι εγώ ότι θα είναι κοντά στον Κεραμεικό…


----------



## cougr (Oct 19, 2022)

nickel said:


> ...Για την Καμίλα του Κάρολου (τη Δούκισσα της Κορνουάλης), που έχουν πει ότι θα φέρει τον τίτλο *The Princess Consort* αν και όταν γίνει ο Κάρολος βασιλιάς, γιατί για λόγους θρησκευτικούς δεν θέλουν να είναι _Queen Consort..._



According to the _Telegraph_, royal aides are apparently hoping to ‘quietly drop “Consort”’ from Queen Camilla’s title to ‘bring her in line with centuries of wives of Kings before her’. 

The newspaper reports that it is predicted that the title of ‘Consort’ will be replaced with the simpler address of ‘Queen Camilla’ in time for the King's official coronation on 6 May. In line with tradition, the orders of service for the coronation ceremony should refer to the ‘Their Majesties King Charles III and Queen Camilla’. ...









Consort to be ‘quietly dropped’ from Queen Camilla’s title


The decision is reportedly being taken to ‘bring her in line with centuries of wives of Kings before her’




www.tatler.com


----------



## cougr (Oct 20, 2022)

A desperate search was launched by the 24-year-old’s worried friends late on Wednesday night (AEDT) along with the revelation they had not seen from him for more than 30 hours.


https://www.news.com.au/sport/nrl/liam-hampsons-cause-of-death-reportedly-revealed-by-spanish-police/news-story/061cfa598c66b4267784d5a88b7f059a



seen heard


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 20, 2022)

cougr said:


> A desperate search was launched by the 24-year-old’s worried friends late on Wednesday night (AEDT) along with the revelation they had not seen from him for more than 30 hours.
> 
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/sport/nrl/liam-hampsons-cause-of-death-reportedly-revealed-by-spanish-police/news-story/061cfa598c66b4267784d5a88b7f059a
> ...


Unless they're all deaf. In the same article, the 24-year-old was "having the time of his life" in Spain. As well as the time of his death, as it turns out.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 20, 2022)

Εδώ μπορείτε να σταθμεύετε μόνο τους υπαλλήλους σας. Όχι τις άμαξες, τους ίππους και τους ημιόνους σας.

Ή, σε μια σουρεαλιστική ερμηνεία, μπορείτε να σταθμεύετε τα οχήματά σας μόνο εντός των υπαλλήλων. Ποτέ εκτός αυτών.


----------



## cougr (Oct 24, 2022)

Μετά από τρεισήμισι χρόνια έληξε η περιπέτεια για έναν … “κατάσκοπο” του Πηλίου​








Μετά από τρεισήμισι χρόνια έληξε η περιπέτεια για έναν … “κατάσκοπο” του Πηλίου


Τρεισήμισι χρόνια χρειάστηκε να περάσουν για να αθωωθεί ένας Βέλγος 28χρόνων, που ήρθε στο Πήλιο για διακοπές, ενώ περπατούσε το μονοπάτι προς Πουρί, φωτογράφισε το τοπίο, στη φωτογραφία εμφανιζόταν το ραντάρ τη Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας στο Πλιασίδι, κατηγορήθηκε για κατασκοπεία και του επιτράπηκε...




www.onlarissa.gr


----------



## Earion (Oct 25, 2022)

Ο Βέλγος ήταν τόσο αθώος που δεν ήξερε ότι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε πολύ ευαίσθητοι με αυτά τα θέματα; Ότι πιάνουμε κάθε τόσο διαφόρους που —παρά τις προειδοποιήσεις των πινακίδων— βγάζουν φωτογραφία στρατιωτικές εγκαταστάσεις;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 25, 2022)

Earion said:


> Ο Βέλγος ήταν τόσο αθώος που δεν ήξερε ότι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε πολύ ευαίσθητοι με αυτά τα θέματα; Ότι πιάνουμε κάθε τόσο διαφόρους που —παρά τις προειδοποιήσεις των πινακίδων— βγάζουν φωτογραφία στρατιωτικές εγκαταστάσεις;



Ίσως διαβάζουν την πινακίδα και υποθέτουν ότι απαγορεύεται να μπουν στο στρατόπεδο έχοντας πάνω τους φωτογραφίες, αλλά όντας απ' έξω μπορούν να τις τραβήξουν, να τις ανεβάσουν στο «σύννεφο» και να τις διαγράψουν από το κινητό τους.


cougr said:


> Μετά από τρεισήμισι χρόνια έληξε η περιπέτεια για έναν … “κατάσκοπο” του Πηλίου



Το συζητούσαμε κάποτε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2022)

Photography is prohibited θα ήταν πιο ξεκάθαρο ή ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2022)

https://www.kathimerini.gr/world/56...y-poytin-ta-mathimata-poy-didaskei-i-istoria/

https://edition.cnn.com/2022/10/29/europe/russian-army-ukraine-blake-cec/index.html

*Carl Philipp Gottfried* (or *Gottlieb*) *von Clausewitz*; 1 June 1780 – *16 November 1831*) was a Prussian general and military theorist who stressed the "moral", in modern terms meaning psychological, and political aspects of waging war. His most notable work, _Vom Kriege_ (_"On War_"), though unfinished at his death, is considered a seminal treatise on military strategy.

Αντίθετα από τον φον Κλάουσεβιτς, ο Θουκυδίδης και ο Σουν Τζου αρνήθηκαν να κάνουν δηλώσεις στο CNN.
Eπιφυλάσσονται να σχολιάσουν στο Twitter.


----------



## skol (Nov 24, 2022)

Πώς έγινε γαμπρός ο κουνιάδος;
O πρώην γαμπρός της Έιμι Γουαϊνχάουζ πέθανε από υπερβολική δόση ναρκωτικών στα 27 του
ο Φρέντι Σίβιλ -του οποίου ο μεγάλος αδερφός, Μπλέικ Φίλντερ-Σίβιλ ήταν παντρεμένος με την τραγουδίστρια από το 2007 έως το 2009


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2022)

Brother in law είναι κι ο ένας, κι ο άλλος.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2022)

SBE said:


> Brother in law είναι κι ο ένας, κι ο άλλος.


Σωστά. Μόνο που είχε έτοιμη την εξήγηση για να μην τα μπερδέψει, αν έβαζε ελάχιστη σκέψη. Αλλά πολλά ζητάμε από «δημοσιογραφούντες» της δεκάρας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2022)

Athens Voice, και όχι μόνο: https://tinyurl.com/285apjd3

Έλα, Μουντιάλ, στον τόπο σου, πλατφόρμες μη γυρεύεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2022)

Αυτό είναι που λένε, what were you thinking;


----------



## skol (Nov 30, 2022)

Το άγαλμα απομακρύνεται στην ιστοσελίδα του
Το δημοτικό συμβούλιο ανακοίνωσε την απόφαση να απομακρυνθεί το άγαλμα στην ιστοσελίδα του σήμερα.


----------



## cougr (Dec 7, 2022)

(_Βέβαια κάποιοι προτιμούν απαξιωμένα Πανεπιστήμια στην υπερησία της μιζέριας τους… Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα πολιτικής αντίληψης. Είναι θέμα ποιότητας…_)

*








Ο Μητσοτάκης σφύριξε πέναλτι στους εξωθεσμικούς, ποιός υπουργός του Τσίπρα “κάνει παιχνίδι” με τον παιδεραστή Μίχο κ.ά.


Τα μηνύματα και το διακύβευμα. "Κόκκινη κάρτα" έβγαλε χθες ο πρωθυπουργός Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης σε Τσίπρα και "Εξωθεσμικούς"




economico.gr




*


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2022)

E, αυτός δεν πήγε πανεπιστήμιο ή μαλλον, πανεπεστίμιο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 13, 2022)

Η σύγχρονη δημοσιογράφος δεν χάνει χρόνο με λεξικά. Άμα θέλει, αποδεκατίζει τον ανήλικο πληθυσμό. Κι άμα γουστάρει, τον αφανίζει κιόλας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2022)

Δεν τα αποδεκάτισε η πανδημία, θα τα αποδεκατίσει η κυρία.... ε, σίγουρα είναι αυτο το πραγματικό της όνομα;


----------



## cougr (Dec 15, 2022)

Τι όνομα κι αυτό!

*Randall Kolo Muni against Yasin Meria Credit: Alamy

Liverpool are weighing up a move for French striker Randall Kolo Muani, but face paying a hefty fee, according to a report....








Liverpool 'seduced' by striker who deserves to replace phenomenal goalscorer as price rises to £69million - Trending News


Randall Kolo Muni against Yasin Meria Credit: Alamy




trends.crast.net




*


----------



## cougr (Dec 15, 2022)

SBE said:


> ...ε, σίγουρα είναι αυτο το πραγματικό της όνομα;


Ναι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 15, 2022)

cougr said:


> Τι όνομα κι αυτό! *Randall Kolo Muni *


Αυτό είναι για το νήμα "ονόματα για καριέρα στην Ελλάδα".


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2022)

Χτες, όταν βγήκε εκείνη η ωραία είδηση που ελπίζω να είναι η αρχή του τέλους για την πολιτική καριέρα της πορτοκαλιάς κολοκύθας, το κείμενο έλεγε:
«...Για παρεμπόδιση επίσημης διαδικασίας, εξαπάτηση των ΗΠΑ, ψευδείς δηλώσεις και παροχή βοήθειας ή παρηγοριάς σε εξέγερση...»

Τι είναι αυτή η _παρηγοριά_; Βρήκα την είδηση στα αγγλικά και είναι «Inciting, assisting, aiding or *comforting* an insurrection». Υποστηρίζω, υποθάλπω. Παλιά σημασία της λέξης που υπάρχει ακόμα στην έκφραση aid and comfort.

Θα βρείτε την _παρηγοριά_ σε κάποιες σελίδες ακόμα. Είναι ωραίο που στο skai.gr το διόρθωσαν και τώρα λέει «παροχή βοήθειας ή υποστήριξη σε μια εξέγερση».

Εξακολουθούν να μην ξέρουν πώς γράφεται η *συνωμοσία*.









Επιτροπή για εξέγερση στο Καπιτώλιο: Προτείνει την ποινική παραπομπή του Τραμπ και του δικηγόρου του


Η επιτροπή παρέπεμψε τον Τραμπ στο Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης για παρεμπόδιση επίσημης διαδικασίας, συνομωσία για εξαπάτηση των ΗΠΑ, συνομωσία για ψευδείς δηλώσεις και υποκίνηση, παροχή βοήθειας ή υποστήριξη σε μια εξέγερση




www.skai.gr


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2022)

Το γράφουμε έτσι στο σίριαλ για να φαίνεται ότι το έγραψε ο μέσος ανορθόγραφος Έλληνας. Ό,τι να 'ναι.


----------



## Earion (Dec 30, 2022)

Μια κριτική που προκαλεί σπαρταριστό γέλιο, για μια παράσταση που θεωρούσε τον εαυτό της σοβαρό.









Ο Σκρουτζ όπως (δεν) θέλετε να τον δείτε (της Αλεξάνδρας Σαμοθράκη) | ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ Ο ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΧΝΕΣ







www.oanagnostis.gr





Επισημαίνω το γλωσσικά ακατανόητο:

Στον *projectora *απανωτές σκηνές αστυνομικής βίας . . . . . .


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 30, 2022)

nickel said:


> Το γράφουμε έτσι στο σίριαλ για να φαίνεται ότι το έγραψε ο μέσος ανορθόγραφος Έλληνας. Ό,τι να 'ναι.
> 
> View attachment 7501


Συγγνώμη αγαπητέ, αλλά μήπως υπάρχει και άλλη ανάγνωση;
Μήπως θέλει να πει "αν δεν παραστήσεις/υποκριθείς ότι θέλω δήθεν εγώ ο ίδιος" κλπ, οπότε όντως παρέλκει η υποδιαστολή; 
Πώς λέμε "κάνε ότι δεν με βλέπεις"...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2022)

nickel said:


> Το γράφουμε έτσι στο σίριαλ για να φαίνεται ότι το έγραψε ο μέσος ανορθόγραφος Έλληνας. Ό,τι να 'ναι.


Ή το γράφουμε έτσι επειδή είμαστε ένας από τους μέσους ανορθόγραφους Έλληνες και δεν ξέρουμε καν το σωστό.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2022)

Earion said:


> Μια κριτική που προκαλεί σπαρταριστό γέλιο, για μια παράσταση που θεωρούσε τον εαυτό της σοβαρό.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Με ανατριχιάζει που τα περισσότερα ξένα ονόματα, ακόμα και ανέκαθεν μεταγραμμένα στη γλώσσα μας, τα έχει αφήσει στα αγγλικά. Τι διάολο; Αν τα ονόματα ήταν κινέζικα, πάλι αμετάγραπτα θα τα άφηνε; 

_«Είναι σαν τον Andrew Lloyd Weber, άλλα (sic) όμορφος» εξήγησα στο ανίδεο βλαστάρι μου.
...στο αβαείο του Westminster..._

Από την άλλη, γράφει "Τισώ", άρα ούτε τους στοιχειώδεις σύγχρονους κανόνες της μεταγραφής ονομάτων δεν τηρεί.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2022)

Εγώ πάλι παίρνω διπλές ανάποδες όταν το γράφουν στα ξένα και το γράφουν λάθος. Διότι άλλος ο Andrew Lloyd (που είναι Webber) και άλλος ο κοινωνιολόγος Max (Weber). Σαν εκείνον τον κακόμοιρο τον looser (sic).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2022)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι παίρνω διπλές ανάποδες όταν το γράφουν στα ξένα και το γράφουν λάθος. Διότι άλλος ο Andrew Lloyd (που είναι Webber) και άλλος ο κοινωνιολόγος Max (Weber). Σαν εκείνον τον κακόμοιρο τον looser (sic).


Αυτό πάλι πού το βάζεις; Τα βάζουν δήθεν στα αγγλικά, αλλά με τα δικά τους ανορθόγραφα αγγλικά. Άσε μας, κυρά μου, που δεν μπορούσες να γράψεις "Άντριου Λόιντ Γουέμπερ" και έπρεπε να το βάλεις στα αγγλικά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2023)

Η *ορκωμοσία* είναι σαν τη *συνωμοσία*: λέξεις που ξεμπροστιάζουν τους ανορθόγραφους (ή ανορθογράφους).














Βραζιλία: Σήμερα η ορκομωσία του Λούλα υπό δρακόντεια μέτρα ασφαλείας - Απών ο Μπολσονάρου


Ο Λούλα ντα Σίλβα θα ορκιστεί ξανά πρόεδρος της μεγαλύτερης δύναμης της Λατινικής Αμερικής, έπειτα από τις δυο προηγούμενες θητείες του - Αναμένεται να συγκεντρωθεί μέγα πλήθος




www.skai.gr


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 1, 2023)

nickel said:


> Η *ορκωμοσία* είναι σαν τη *συνωμοσία*: λέξεις που ξεμπροστιάζουν τους ανορθόγραφους (ή ανορθογράφους).


…σύμφωνα με μυστική οργάνωση ορκισμένων λαθοθήρων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2023)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> …ορκισμένων λαθοθήρων.


Ή λαθοθηρών.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2023)

Κάποιος στους υποτίτλους του Alpha μπέρδεψε το curb με το curve. Στην ταινία Daddy's Home 2, ο Μελ Γκίμπσον λέει:

Why don't you bring the car around, we'll meet you at the *curb*.​Υπότιτλος:
Φέρε το αμάξι και θα σε βρούμε στη *στροφή*.​
Ο μεταφραστής των υποτίτλων στο DVD, έγραψε πολύ σωστά:
Φέρε το αμάξι, θα σε βρούμε *έξω*.​
Αν κοιτάξουμε τα λεξικά, πουθενά δεν προκύπτει ότι curb μπορεί να σημαίνει στροφή στα μοντέρνα αγγλικά, παρότι βγαίνει από την ίδια ρίζα με το curve. Είναι σε αεροδρόμιο, του λέει να φέρει το αμάξι, για ποια στροφή είναι δυνατόν να μιλάει; Δεν του πέρασε απ' το μυαλό να το ψάξει. 

1. A concrete border or row of joined stones forming part of a gutter along the edge of a street.
2. An enclosing framework, such as that around a skylight.
3. A raised margin along an edge used to confine or strengthen.
4. Something that checks or restrains: High interest rates put a curb on spending.
5. A chain or strap that passes under a horse's lower jaw and serves in conjunction with the bit to restrain the horse.
6. A market, originally on a street or sidewalk, for trading securities that are not listed on a stock exchange.
tr.v. curbed, curb·ing, curbs
1.
a. To check, restrain, or control (an impulse or activity, for example); rein in. See Synonyms at restrain.
b. To prevent (a person or group) from doing something or acting in a certain way.
2. To lead (a dog) off the sidewalk into the gutter so that it can excrete waste.
3. To furnish with a curb.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2023)

Θα ξέρει βρετανικά αγγλικά, που το γράφουν *kerb*.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2023)

Earion said:


> Στον *projectora *απανωτές σκηνές αστυνομικής βίας . . . . . .


Ναι, τί στο καλό ήταν αυτό;
Πρόσεξα επίσης ότι έπαψαν να τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα των νεκρών που προσβάλεται η αισθητική τους, αφού υιοθέτησαν ξένες συνήθειες και πλέον χορεύουν τουίστ στον τάφο τους.

Αλλά άμα έχεις πάει σε μια μέρα στα κέρινα ομοιώματα (αποφεύγω να μπλέξω με ορθογραφία, όπως βλέπετε), στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο, έχεις περιηγηθεί στο Λονδίνο και μετά έχεις πάει στο θέατρο, ε, τότε είσαι υπεράνθρωπος και δεν μετράνε για σένα αυτές οι λεπτομέρειες 
(για να μην πω ότι σταματάς και το χρόνο, γιατί σε 12 ώρες όλα αυτά δεν γίνονται). 

Κατά τα άλλα, μόνο εγώ και πέντε φίλες μου φεμινίστριες εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε ακόμα πρόβλημα με κάποιους πιανίστες, όπως φάινεται.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 3, 2023)

SBE said:


> ε, σίγουρα είναι αυτο το πραγματικό της όνομα;


Πέτυχα τυχαία μια Παναγιώτα Καρλατήρα που έγραφε για το Πρώτο Θέμα· αυτή πρέπει να είναι η Τότα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 3, 2023)

Από την πλατφόρμα βιντεοπαιχνιδιών Steam:





Ίσως υπάρχουν παιχνίδια με τόσο καλό σκορ που τους βαράει στο κεφάλι… Αλλά όχι αυτοί! Όπως βλέπετε, κάνουν και έκπτωση στην τιμή, οπότε δεν μεγαλοπιάστηκαν παρά τον έντονο κίνδυνο.

Στο πρωτότυπο η βαθμολογία είναι _overwhelmingly positive_, σαν να λέμε «συντριπτικά θετικές» κριτικές. Τους έστειλα μέιλ πριν από κάτι μήνες αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκαν — και κρίμα, γιατί κατά τ' άλλα το περιβάλλον της πλατφόρμας μοιάζει σωστά μεταφρασμένο (αν και πάλι δεν καταφέρνεις πολλά χωρίς να ξέρεις αγγλικά, τη γλώσσα των περισσότερων περιγραφών και κριτικών, αλλά και των ίδιων των παιχνιδιών).


----------



## Earion (Saturday at 9:56 PM)

Είναι λοιπόν τόσο ακαταμάχητη η σύγχυση ανάμεσα στο *εγκύπτω *και στο *ενσκήπτω *ώστε να υποκύπτει σε αυτήν ακόμα και ο Ανδρέας Παππάς;

αυτές τις μέρες είχα *ενσκήψει *μεταξύ άλλων, στη μετάφραση των «Αθλίων» του Βικτόρ Ουγκό από τον Γιώργο Κοτζιούλα (στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50, για τις εκδόσεις του περιοδικού «Ρομάντσο», παρακαλώ).

Από τη στήλη του _Γλωσσίδια _στα _Νέα του Σαββατοκύριακου_ 6-7 Ιανουαρίου 2023 (_Βιβλιοδρόμιο_, σ. 5).


----------

